# Bronze Members thread!



## higgz123

seeing as there is a silver and gold, lets not be left out just cos we r bronze!

All bronze lifters get in here! :beer:


----------



## robc

woo!


----------



## Sti_prodrive

yeh yeh,,, big up slowly but surely


----------



## Goose

Im here. Most elitest out of Gold and Silver


----------



## judge-dred

why do i no have a bronze,silver or gold member under my name


----------



## higgz123

ye, just cos we r at the bottom now, dont mean we got stay here!

MATTER OF TIME!


----------



## Goose

judge-dred said:


> why do i no have a bronze,silver or gold member under my name


Maybe because you have to be here over a month? who knows..


----------



## robc

everyone starts at the bottom lads, even arnie. haha


----------



## rs007

Alright bronzers?

Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...

Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!

So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


----------



## rare6

yep just a matter of time goose you shld b silver at least surley?


----------



## GHS

higgz is a BRONZER and still doesn't even have any rep points PMSL........

This is a sorry excuse of a thread.........I'm leaving...........Quickly.............. :lol:

GHS


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> yep just a matter of time goose you shld b silver at least surley?


I've only been here 5 weeks so don't really know?! I'm really not bothered mate. I could be green for all I care! :thumb:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

will get there soon, matter of time


----------



## Goose

GHS said:


> higgz is a BRONZER and still doesn't even have any rep points PMSL........
> 
> This is a sorry excuse of a thread.........I'm leaving...........Quickly.............. :lol:
> 
> GHS


Yet another mistake by a Silver person....

Of course he has reps??


----------



## robc

RS2007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


Of course sir, we accept your hand of friendship. :bounce:

Us bronzers are noble folk.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

this place is like one big family... dont really matter what colour you are..


----------



## Sti_prodrive

robc said:


> Of course sir, we accept your hand of friendship. :bounce:
> 
> Us bronzers are noble folk.


I'm two, to that


----------



## vlb

RS2007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


repped for being so friendly


----------



## rare6

like JW lol... but seroius your reps point are high and after talking to you sound like you know alot about bodybuilding (compared to most) mayb you anit been here long that shouldnt matter the old rep system was better


----------



## rare6

i also take this hand in friendship have some reps


----------



## robc

Begging to know just how this medal style system works...


----------



## Jay.32

GOOD WEEKEND BRONZERS???


----------



## TaintedSoul

RS2007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> *Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship* - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


That better not be a gold nugget!!!! :cursing:


----------



## adlewar

let me in pleeeeeeeeeeeaaseeeeeeeeee:thumb:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

Jay.32 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND BRONZERS???


yeh sure did mate, watched crap united lift the crapy silver wear :lol:

u ?


----------



## rare6

whats this attack of the golds lol


----------



## robc

friday and saturday night out on the p1ss (out of training due to breaking 3 tendons in my fist grrrrrrrrrrrrr :cursing: so may as well take the opportunity to have a bit of a drink)

and the weather has been good so yea nice little weekend there. :thumb:


----------



## Patch

Excuse me guys...just passing through on my way up the podium!


----------



## Squeeeze

Could it be that bronze members actually have lives to live and can't spend all day in here repping each other into oblivion...could it possibly be so???


----------



## Sti_prodrive

Patch said:


> Excuse me guys...just passing through on my way up the podium!


what a cheeeky buggger ! :lol:


----------



## higgz123

i tink the bronze boys spend more time in the gym than on here postin!


----------



## Goose

I spend 9-5 whilst im at work thats it really lol


----------



## Sti_prodrive

higgz123 said:


> i tink the bronze boys spend more time in the gym than on here postin!


I think i'll smoke 2 that  anyone want a *** ?


----------



## higgz123

GHS said:


> higgz is a BRONZER and still doesn't even have any rep points PMSL........
> 
> This is a sorry excuse of a thread.........I'm leaving...........Quickly.............. :lol:
> 
> GHS


school boy error- hav a look at my rep count, don't tink it says 0

silver member jus jumpin in not lookin at the facts


----------



## bigbob33

Mine was sh?t !!! Other than that it's all good


----------



## Sti_prodrive

dam, sounds like some ****ed off people in here!!


----------



## robc

haha I am starting to think the silver and gold crew either;

a) spend no time in the gym, use someone else's avatar who does, or

B) spend all their time in the gym, along with a laptop or other device capable of displaying UK-M, and is actually in their routine to do 8 reps then whack the laptop out and do 8 posts on here.

I personally think B) is the correct answer.


----------



## Jay.32

Sti_prodrive said:


> yeh sure did mate, watched crap united lift the crapy silver wear :lol:
> 
> u ?


 NOT BAD i WATCHED THE GREAT UNITED!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

LOL they gona do it again this year mate!


----------



## robc

who's up for a big rep orgy?


----------



## Tall

This thread is great. It's like my "Ignore List" in the making :lol:


----------



## Goose

Tall said:


> This thread is great. It's like my "Ignore List" in the making :lol:


Pi55 off then :thumb:


----------



## Goose

robc said:


> who's up for a big rep orgy?


Lets go!


----------



## higgz123

ye lets do it


----------



## robc

Tall said:


> This thread is great. It's like my "Ignore List" in the making :lol:


Are the Silver lot getting a bit too much for you that you have to pick on the little man?


----------



## higgz123

all the great warriors were lower class!

dont forget where u all came from!


----------



## rare6

Originally Posted by robc

who's up for a big rep orgy?

im on 4 that


----------



## robc

I have dished out some repsex like a true pest!


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> Originally Posted by robc
> 
> who's up for a big rep orgy?
> 
> im on 4 that


I've already unloaded..


----------



## higgz123

jus dished out


----------



## Goose

Hamster said:


> Dont be sad...you will join the elite and better looking class soon hunny


 :thumb:

I'm thinking of a way to promote you to the Bronze team again..


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> I've already unloaded..


 :lol:

I managed to let it all out over every bronzer who posted here, a nice big rep mess. I ain't cleaning it up tho


----------



## rare6

just gave reps to all bronze members hope this helps us on our way to victory!


----------



## rare6

ahh while your here goose i found out what was wrong with me... i think im lacto intolorent i have cut all milk today and am eatin my meal now fine and only had breakfast 2hrs ago and also drinking more water


----------



## higgz123

any bronzers traning today?

i off to do chest in one hour


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> any bronzers traning today?
> 
> i off to do chest in one hour


monday= chest and tri's.........5pm on the dot:thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123

adlewar said:


> monday= chest and tri's.........5pm on the dot:thumbup1:


good stuff

i find my arms respond betta to being trained sep to ne other muscle!


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> ahh while your here goose i found out what was wrong with me... i think im lacto intolorent i have cut all milk today and am eatin my meal now fine and only had breakfast 2hrs ago and also drinking more water


Did you go to the doctors? Thats a bummer if you are mate but least you have find the source of your problems.



higgz123 said:


> any bronzers traning today?
> 
> i off to do chest in one hour


Back and Biceps tonight at around 6:30pm


----------



## rare6

nope no gym today going tomorow got some heavy squating to do and some SLDL ooo what fun


----------



## robc

I'm back in training tomorrow for some fat burning shizzle for the next month! will have to be very light weights and lots of cardio... benched 75kg at my mates jus messing about really and my hand swollen up due to a previous tendon injury so the weights will have to be really light for a bit  (((((


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> good stuff
> 
> i find my arms respond betta to being trained sep to ne other muscle!


after chest my triceps are about fooked anyway....

so i do just one tricep excersise to kill them off...... skull crusher/ close grip or somat similar.......

works well for me:thumb:


----------



## rare6

na didnt go docs just had a brain wave my dad is intolorent and is said it dont always happen stright away mayb it happend over the time i was ill. all my symptoms was the same as what they described so i just looked it up


----------



## higgz123

all new bronze members must rep the original bronze members on joining our group!

the originals are

higgz123

goose

rare6

sti_prodrive

adlewar

robc


----------



## musclemorpheus

another bronze here brothers.....one big happy family...


----------



## higgz123

welcome


----------



## Goose

adlewar said:


> after chest my triceps are about fooked anyway....
> 
> so i do just one tricep excersise to kill them off...... skull crusher/ close grip or somat similar.......
> 
> works well for me:thumb:


Yeah I preexhaust the secondary muscle after hit the primary muscle.

When hitting chest I finish off with 2/3 exercises on triceps with high intensity, only need about 2 sets on each.



rare6 said:


> na didnt go docs just had a brain wave my dad is intolorent and is said it dont always happen stright away mayb it happend over the time i was ill. all my symptoms was the same as what they described so i just looked it up


Well if its working stick at it!


----------



## volatileacid

Sup' my Bronze homies!


----------



## break

higgz123 said:


> any bronzers traning today?
> 
> i off to do chest in one hour


just got back from doing chest,

had hardcore workout (bronze style), feeling rough now....

thinking of having a pwo dbol sandwich.  only joking:ban:


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


Why thank you for your extended kindness Rams. You are an example of true scotsman, ahem I mean sportsmanship!

You have lightened up my day! More so as I have just discovered that out of ALL the girls I am the weekest link. Goodbye! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had me 2 sherifs badges anaw!


----------



## rare6

higgz123 said:


> all new bronze members must rep the original bronze members on joining our group!
> 
> the originals are
> 
> higgz123
> 
> goose
> 
> rare6
> 
> sti_prodrive
> 
> adlewar
> 
> robc


thanx 4 includiing me in this are we also repping new members?


----------



## Goose

Repping all Bronze Members


----------



## robc

rep the hell out of every bronzer!

I have given too much out apparently and must wait awhile haha


----------



## rare6

cool will have 2 go over new members 2moro says i've given to much reps in the last 24hrs lol


----------



## higgz123

ye rep our fellow bronzers


----------



## MasterBlaster

I guess were not the parisites... but still close huh... this elitest club will be ever changing.


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> More so as I have just discovered that out of ALL the girls I am the weekest link. Goodbye! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had me 2 sherifs badges anaw!


Do not fear w33bam, might oaks doth from humble acorns grow or some pish to that effect 

Quality, not quanitity


----------



## ryoken

Fello bronze dude here with reps to give!!


----------



## adlewar

ryoken said:


> Fello bronze dude here with reps to give!!


get dishing then good man........... :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

adlewar said:


> get dishing then good man........... :thumb:


lol i have dished all i can but will dish again in 24 hrs! :beer:


----------



## Mad7

Greeting fellow bronze members...................

Reps to give so let the fest begin !! :beer:


----------



## Mad7

Reps will be awarded when I log on later as its blocked from work............ can post but not reward, how weird :confused1:


----------



## robc

ez guys!

nice one ryoken will send some your way tomorrow as I reached my rep limits for the day  ((


----------



## Goose

Will rep back if repped!


----------



## Goose

I'm currently out of love!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> I'm currently out of love!


You bastard...Thats false advertising:lol:


----------



## AdamL

oo oo what colour am i?!!

EDIT..Bronze baby! yeh!!!


----------



## rare6

im outa love 2


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> You bastard...Thats false advertising:lol:


Lol I will rep tomorrow when my libido is back! Until now love is dead..

Remind me to rep you.


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> ez guys!
> 
> nice one ryoken will send some your way tomorrow as I reached my rep limits for the day  ((


 no problem mate i have reached my limits too


----------



## adlewar

come on guys.......i'm feeling left out.......... :beer:


----------



## ryoken

adlewar said:


> come on guys.......i'm feeling left out.......... :beer:


 I repped you already lol:beer:


----------



## Rudedog

Share some love


----------



## Rudedog

How do you rep then??


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> Lol I will rep tomorrow when my libido is back! Until now love is dead..
> 
> Remind me to rep you.


 :lol:

Same mate, I will rep anyone who reps me on this thread, if it isn't straight away its cos I am not allowed to rep for the day!

It's like, when I'm hungover, I get horny as hell, whacking a few out then chilling for 30mins and then grab the missus and make her sore for a week and then a bit later cacking a couple more out my balls can't keep up nothing comes out after awhile.

That situation is just like this.


----------



## Rudedog

I see


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> :lol:
> 
> Same mate, I will rep anyone who reps me on this thread, if it isn't straight away its cos I am not allowed to rep for the day!
> 
> It's like, when I'm hungover, I get horny as hell, whacking a few out then chilling for 30mins and then grab the missus and make her sore for a week and then a bit later cacking a couple more out my balls can't keep up nothing comes out after awhile.
> 
> That situation is just like this.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know this situation too!


----------



## notorious1990

afternoon fellow bronzers lol, just in the middle of sharin some love with our bronze family lol


----------



## sham

cant wait to find out how the new repping system works, i thaught that goose and maxmuscle would of been in the silver club


----------



## Goose

sham said:


> cant wait to find out how the new repping system works, i thaught that goose and maxmuscle would of been in the silver club


Didn't you hear? The Bronze club is the new "place to be" club.


----------



## robc

sorry lads that rant was heavily influenced by weemans post in this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/52784-sexing-while-shes.html


----------



## MasterBlaster

sham said:


> cant wait to find out how the new repping system works, i thaught that goose and maxmuscle would of been in the silver club


You and me bolth... I guess my 1200 posts and 52000 points dont mean much... Oh well I guess we are the most powerfull bronze...

Thats like being the tallest midgit:whistling:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> You and me bolth... I guess my 1200 posts and 52000 points dont mean much... Oh well I guess we are the most powerfull bronze...
> 
> Thats like being the tallest midgit:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rudedog

Reps have been shared


----------



## sham

no just found out it was the place to be, we should have our own logo


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> You and me bolth... I guess my 1200 posts and 52000 points dont mean much... Oh well I guess we are the most powerfull bronze...
> 
> Thats like being the tallest midgit:whistling:


 I know mate.............

Not naming any names but I have someone in my SILVER club who has about 240 posts and only 1 little green bar so he must only have about 5000 rep points maybe?

But he joined in November 2008........Only 2 months before you...........

Surely you should be a SILVER?

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

sham said:


> no just found out it was the place to be, we should have our own logo


I will find one for us...


----------



## jonti1leg

just been on sunbed and got another bottle of tan..as bronz is the colour of bodybuilders and the colour of our trophys most of the time, i'd say its a pretty good colour to be.

In all seriousness tho, i hope it doesnt segregate the forum, its just a ferking colour.


----------



## sham

MaxMuscle said:


> You and me bolth... I guess my 1200 posts and 52000 points dont mean much... Oh well I guess we are the most powerfull bronze...
> 
> Thats like being the tallest midgit:whistling:


Well at least you got the most in the bronze club, i think anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## sham

jonti1leg said:


> just been on sunbed and got another bottle of tan..as bronz is the colour of bodybuilders and the colour of our trophys most of the time, i'd say its a pretty good colour to be.
> 
> In all seriousness tho, i hope it doesnt segregate the forum, its just a ferking colour.


Nah dont think it will segregate the forum


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> I know mate.............
> 
> Not naming any names but I have someone in my SILVER club who has about 240 posts and only 1 little green bar so he must only have about 5000 rep points maybe?
> 
> But he joined in November 2008........Only 2 months before you...........
> 
> Surely you should be a SILVER?
> 
> GHS


I still love you GHS... Its too bad Im an outsider now. I feel that im an untouchable now.

" Stop staring at my dot "

not racial but a cultural joke... :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

I'm outta love guys but I'll share again asap


----------



## robc

jonti1leg said:


> just been on sunbed and got another bottle of tan..as bronz is the colour of bodybuilders and the colour of our trophys most of the time, i'd say its a pretty good colour to be.
> 
> In all seriousness tho, i hope it doesnt segregate the forum, its just a ferking colour.


good point :thumb:


----------



## GHS

jonti1leg said:


> just been on sunbed and got another bottle of tan..as bronz is the colour of bodybuilders and the colour of our trophys most of the time, i'd say its a pretty good colour to be.
> 
> In all seriousness tho, i *hope it doesnt segregate the forum,* its just a ferking colour.


 Bit late for that my friend :lol:

Have you seen the threads?

GHS


----------



## ryoken

sham said:


> no just found out it was the place to be, we should have our own logo


LOl we do bronze members


----------



## MasterBlaster

Is this too generic?


----------



## rare6

aint it nice 2 share the love lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is where we need that damn hacker Corbuk...He is good at this sh!t


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Is this too generic?


Nothing like straight to the point!


----------



## ryoken

rare6 said:


> aint it nice 2 share the love lol


lol its great untill the loves all gone then i just feel empty and sad:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I like this one...


----------



## Goose

I feel empty! )


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> aint it nice 2 share the love lol


Sure is


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> I like this one...


Yar much better


----------



## rare6

ryoken said:


> lol its great untill the loves all gone then i just feel empty and sad:lol:


haha like a shrivled pair of nuts :lol: :lol:


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> I like this one...


looks alot better maxmuscle


----------



## adlewar

rare6 said:


> haha like a shrivled pair of nuts :lol: :lol:


i know that feeling.............. :lol: fcukin deca


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I like this one...


Yea thats cool.

Yes boys unfortunately the highest high is always followed by the lowest low :cursing:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Okay you guys vote between the 3 I have posted for us to use as a signature.


----------



## Goose

Bronze above them all..


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> Okay you guys vote between the 3 I have posted for us to use as a signature.


dont know about that one makes me feel like a school prefect!


----------



## Goose

I like the hawk looking one..


----------



## adlewar

Goose said:


> I like the hawk looking one..


x 2 :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> I like the hawk looking one..


Me too... Do we have a motion to make that our logo? :thumb:


----------



## robc

test


----------



## robc

I vote for this one lads


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> I like the hawk looking one..





adlewar said:


> x 2 :beer:


X3


----------



## bigbob33

adlewar said:


> x 2 :beer:


X4


----------



## rare6

i'd say the second one mate


----------



## MasterBlaster

Done....


----------



## Goose

Sweet.

testing testing.. 1....2..


----------



## robc

And it is done.


----------



## Rudedog

Hawk


----------



## robc

And I looked, and he opened the sixth seal, and behold, there was a great earthquake. And the sun became as black as sack cloth, and the moon became as blood and the seas boiled and the skies fell.

And then the bronzers ruled the earth.


----------



## sham

how do i make it my sig?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice work Fellas'


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now if i can manage to center mine...


----------



## rare6

yeah baby


----------



## ryoken

cool!


----------



## higgz123

back from my chest session!

how do i get that bronze icon as my sig?

also i am all repped out today afta reppin u all!


----------



## rare6

mine didnt work lol


----------



## rare6

now?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Get on it Rare... Damn lol

Just right click on the pic and go to properties then go update signature

Make sure you hit the Center button when applying. We all have to be somewhat uniform


----------



## Goose

Edit Sig..

Dont forget to click the writing to actually put the picture into the signature.


----------



## higgz123

all done lookin good!


----------



## Goose

Nice work.


----------



## robc

You have 2 choices, you can right click on the image and save it to your desktop or elsewhere and then upload it on here or copy and paste the address from your browser, all done via your control panel 'User CP' at the top, then the menu on the left, third one down, Settings & Options, and click on edit Signature.

Some new new bronzers will only be able to add a signature after so many posts I believe.


----------



## rare6

ok think i got it lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> You have 2 choices, you can right click on the image and save it to your desktop or elsewhere and then upload it on here or copy and paste the address from your browser, all done via your control panel 'User CP' at the top, then the menu on the left, third one down, Settings & Options, and click on edit Signature.
> 
> Some new new bronzers will only be able to add a signature after so many posts I believe.


Rob you will be Silver next month... Remember us well good buddy


----------



## rare6

i knew how to do it it just took away my pb's


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> i knew how to do it it just took away my pb's


Risk and reward my man... We all still know you're a stud without your stats:thumb:


----------



## Goose

Yeah i'm limited to the amount of lines I can have...


----------



## sham

mine dont work


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Rob you will be Silver next month... Remember us well good buddy


really? damn.

Will never forget my bronzers, I know where I came from and I'm always there for you boys (and girls)

MaxMuscle I don't think it will be long until you are silver too mate! to be honest would have thought you would be already :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

The silver thread is already on 20 pages and Goosey you're helping them although that pic was pretty damn funny


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> really? damn.
> 
> Will never forget my bronzers, I know where I came from and I'm always there for you boys (and girls)
> 
> MaxMuscle I don't think it will be long until you are silver too mate! to be honest would have thought you would be already :thumbup1:


Its okay, Im happy where im at...


----------



## robc

sham said:


> mine dont work


your good to go sham, sig is sorted


----------



## Sti_prodrive

adlewar said:


> come on guys.......i'm feeling left out.......... :beer:


ur not the onl one!! looks like ive missed alot when i poped out for shopping !


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Its okay, Im happy where im at...


same here mate !


----------



## bigmitch69

Apparently i'm all repped out. I've had a big sniff of my smelling salts and being a true Bronzer i could easily fight the pain and push out a few more reps but the powers that be won't let me!


----------



## robc

Sti_prodrive said:


> ur not the onl one!! looks like ive missed alot when i poped out for shopping !


oh yes look away from this board for a minute mate and you will miss a million things :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Goose

I shall no longer contribute to the "Silver" thread....


----------



## robc

bigmitch69 said:


> Apparently i'm all repped out. I've had a big sniff of my smelling salts and being a true Bronzer i could easily fight the pain and push out a few more reps but the powers that be won't let me!


good man some coming your way once my limit is lifted mate, get the sig on as well if you can mate!


----------



## sham

robc said:


> your good to go sham, sig is sorted


oh yeah seen it after i posted, goose that pic was funny i think ghd was contemplating the truth


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> Rob you will be Silver next month... Remember us well good buddy


 Not neciserily mate..............As said there is a silver with 200 posts...........No reps at all and only joined in November 2008.......

GHS


----------



## adlewar

hopefully i'm fully bronzed with sig in place:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sti_prodrive said:


> ur not the onl one!! looks like ive missed alot when i poped out for shopping !


Still looking for you're St Ives bud. I went to 2 stores over the weekend but trying to get ready for the Arnold Classic this weekend. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> Not neciserily mate..............As said there is a silver with 200 posts...........No reps at all and only joined in November 2008.......
> 
> GHS


Who is it? We will hang him on the cross and crusify:confused1:


----------



## sham

GHS said:


> Not neciserily mate..............As said there is a silver with 200 posts...........No reps at all and only joined in November 2008.......
> 
> GHS


How did that happen, any news on when we find out how the new rep system works anyone?


----------



## robc

this rep system is like god, works in mysterious ways


----------



## ryoken

GHS said:


> Not neciserily mate..............As said there is a silver with 200 posts...........No reps at all and only joined in November 2008.......
> 
> GHS


Thats because he wasnt worthy enough to be a Bronze:lol:


----------



## robc

sham said:


> How did that happen, any news on when we find out how the new rep system works anyone?


work in progress mate, check out the news & announcements section, theres some talk about the mechanics of it there I think


----------



## Sti_prodrive

MaxMuscle said:


> Get on it Rare... Damn lol
> 
> Just right click on the pic and go to properties then go update signature
> 
> Make sure you hit the Center button when applying. We all have to be somewhat uniform


im lost!!! Come again :innocent:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

Its fine *MaxMuscle* all in good time pal !!


----------



## break

sig test.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

whats a sig test mate?


----------



## GHS

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/bassjunkie/

Check him out.........Not alot of posts.........No reps.............and Joined not long ago..........

He's still a silver though?

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sti_prodrive said:


> whats a sig test mate?


He's looking to see if his bronze medal that all Bronze's are meant to have in there sig is there:thumb:

It manditory now... We voted but you were shopping


----------



## sham

Sti_prodrive said:


> whats a sid test mate?


he was just checking if hes signature had changed


----------



## Sti_prodrive

wooow


----------



## Sti_prodrive

where do i go to? for me 2 change mine, I'm still lost sadly :S


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/bassjunkie/
> 
> Check him out.........Not alot of posts.........No reps.............and Joined not long ago..........
> 
> He's still a silver though?
> 
> GHS


Oh well...Im silver till I die...

Ride till you die


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh well...Im silver till I die...
> 
> Ride till you die


 Ride together............Die together...........

Bad boys for life Brother......... :cool2:

GHS


----------



## bigmitch69

robc said:


> good man some coming your way once my limit is lifted mate, get the sig on as well if you can mate!


I'm not very computer 'with it', getting the sig up was hard work! I must rest now before gym ha ha!


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh well...Im silver till I die...
> 
> Ride till you die


Thought you were Bronze!!


----------



## robc

Official bronzer song.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

testinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sham

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh well...Im silver till I die...
> 
> Ride till you die


 :cursing: :cursing: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :death:


----------



## robc

Do you know the only way from the top? thats right, DOWN.


----------



## robc

bigmitch69 said:


> I'm not very computer 'with it', getting the sig up was hard work! I must rest now before gym ha ha!


haha its all good mate


----------



## Sti_prodrive

****sssssssed


----------



## robc

Sti_prodrive said:


> ****sssssssed


still unsure how to add the logo to your sig?


----------



## Sti_prodrive

ok here it go's testing 1.... 2.......


----------



## Sti_prodrive

ARHHHHHH


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was making a wise crack. Hope ing GHS is still drunkard


----------



## ryoken

Sti_prodrive said:


> ARHHHHHH


 its there yeey:lol:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

testing 1.. 2... ?????? AGAINNNN


----------



## ragahav

I am a bronzie too


----------



## Sti_prodrive

WOOHOOOO


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> Official bronzer song.


I have no sound on my work CPU


----------



## Sti_prodrive

ryoken said:


> its there yeey:lol:


u cheeeeky buggger !


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> I have no sound on my work CPU


lol you had to lip read :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sorry fellas wasn't tring to ruin bronze morale


----------



## Sti_prodrive

MaxMuscle said:


> I have no sound on my work CPU


no way dude!!! Helll noooooo


----------



## Sti_prodrive

that song is dated !!!!! We need somthing NEW


----------



## Sti_prodrive

I got to admit, da bronzey lot r beter 2 get on with n we all can have a bubble out of one another


----------



## ryoken

theres always this one


----------



## robc

haha dated yes, fitting? also yes.

of course the official song can be anything we want, because being bronzers we do what we want, we can have multiple bronzer songs if we so desire.

Sti_prodrive: go back to the edit sig page, click on the center text button, its the middle one, you can have text aligned left, middle and right of the page. whack it on center and we all look the same that way mate


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> theres always this one


good pick! :thumb:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

ryoken said:


> theres always this one


NO NO NO!!! PLS NO! I think we need a 2008/2009 song somthing to do with a starting of somthing! PLS no head bagging tune! :innocent:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

how about that RBC??? U like it??? Am i worth repping mate for all my hard work in finding out 2 do it


----------



## robc

Sti_prodrive said:


> how about that RBC??? U like it??? Am i worth repping mate for all my hard work in finding out 2 do it


haha yes you are! tomorrow your reps will be delivered! damn rep limits!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sti_prodrive said:


> how about that RBC??? U like it??? Am i worth repping mate for all my hard work in finding out 2 do it


Im already outta reps and I have only repped off this page...I think I get more at 4pm here. I will get you later bud:cool2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

It looks as if our thread is dying...Poor thing RIP


----------



## Sti_prodrive

o cheers guys!!! If u dont im gona messages da **** out of all of u's so u better note me down


----------



## MasterBlaster

Don't worry mate. I got ya


----------



## Sti_prodrive

wat u bronze lot doing 2 night then ???


----------



## ryoken

i think i can remember everybody who i got to rep but no worries im here all week:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have a Chiro appt after work and then its a legs night followed by a massage


----------



## robc

I am wondering how long it takes till you can rep again, I thought it was 24 hours but maybe its sooner, anyone know?


----------



## ryoken

I got night off the iron but got a good cardio session instead! :cool2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> i think i can remember everybody who i got to rep but no worries im here all week:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Yea... we need to get you're reps up. they thought the rep system was abused before.... wait till were all stacked


----------



## Sti_prodrive

ryoken said:


> i think i can remember everybody who i got to rep but no worries im here all week:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


dude, im here for life  It aint easy to get rid offff me :lol:


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea... we need to get you're reps up. they thought the rep system was abused before.... wait till were all stacked


 Cool this is gonna fun:thumb:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea... we need to get you're reps up. they thought the rep system was abused before.... wait till were all stacked


i'll smoke 2 that dude


----------



## MasterBlaster

Where the hell did Goose go? He bailed on us.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

I feel like changing my pic... but alo of ppl r gona forget who I am!


----------



## robc

I am taking it easy tonight, tomorrow is when my fat fvckoff'ing phase begins for a month! still have a bit of extra fat I need to get gone, won;t be hard at all I burn it easy, then the bulking cycle will begin, I am currently 75kg and want to get to 80kg within the next 3 months ish


----------



## Sti_prodrive

robc said:


> I am taking it easy tonight, tomorrow is when my fat fvckoff'ing phase begins for a month! still have a bit of extra fat I need to get gone, won;t be hard at all I burn it easy, then the bulking cycle will begin, I am currently 75kg and want to get to 80kg within the next 3 months ish


what u taking for cutting the fat off???


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Where the hell did Goose go? He bailed on us.


haha he will be back, can't sit on the pc forever mate! later I'm going to watch Step Brothers again, funny as fvck :lol:


----------



## robc

Sti_prodrive said:


> what u taking for cutting the fat off???


A massive increase in cardio, morning and night. keeping protein intake at a good level, about 150g works fine for me, while keeping carbs a little lower than usual. One cheat day a week is ok. weights will be at about 60% 1rm. cardio will usually be straight after a 45min ish weights session, mixing it up with treadmill, cross trainer and bike, varying intensity, like HIIT.

I will not be using any fat burners mate, they tend to burn muscle as much as stripping the fat off, and also aint cheap either.

watching your diet and making sure you stick to the boring cardio will work best :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> A massive increase in cardio, morning and night. keeping protein intake at a good level, about 150g works fine for me, while keeping carbs a little lower than usual. One cheat day a week is ok. weights will be at about 60% 1rm. cardio will usually be straight after a 45min ish weights session, mixing it up with treadmill, cross trainer and bike, varying intensity, like HIIT.
> 
> I will not be using any fat burners mate, they tend to burn muscle as much as stripping the fat off, and also aint cheap either.
> 
> watching your diet and making sure you stick to the boring cardio will work best :thumbup1:


This is exactly what im doing and totally agree that fat buners tend to strip muscle to so im going for the long method as like the say Rome wasnt built in a day! :beer:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> This is exactly what im doing and totally agree that fat buners tend to strip muscle to so im going for the long method as like the say Rome wasnt built in a day! :beer:


thats the spirit mate!

as long as you know how many cals you get every day, and eat about 300 less than you need to maintain, and factor in the weight training (there are guides on the net that tell you what things burn how much cals, enter a few details like age, height and weight and it will give you a good estimate) then you just need to count the cals you consume on the machines and as long as your ending up ina deficit you will lose the weight, unofrtunately a bit of muscle will go but as long as you do the weights still you won't lose much at all, one study (cant remember where it was but i did see it lol) shown that those on a cal deficit who did weights burned fat and maintained muscle mass and those on no weight training routine who cal deficited lost more muscle as well as fat.

crazy little rant there


----------



## rare6

guess whos back!


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> guess whos back!


NOT goose

:lol: :bounce:


----------



## rare6

no me haha had 2 pop out what did i miss? whats this i see about music?


----------



## MasterBlaster

They are trying to find a theme song for the bronze...


----------



## rare6

ok what sort of thing are we aiming at incase i come across nething


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> ok what sort of thing are we aiming at incase i come across nething


Anything at all mate, to do with being bronze :laugh:


----------



## Mad7

Guys, just got back from work and shared the Bronze luv...... :thumbup1:

Repped out now through...............


----------



## higgz123

rem all bronze people keep reppin each other


----------



## MasterBlaster

I am going to start a running list of the bronzes that have chosen not to partake in the pattented bronze eagle that we are all manditory to bear...WTF


----------



## Mad7

Thats how it should be........... Bronze unite ! :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

Hopefully its there now.


----------



## ryoken

Mad7 said:


> Thats how it should be........... Bronze unite ! :thumb:


 you need a Bronze eagle fella! :thumb:

ohh its there now!!


----------



## Guest

Just checking in to make sure you serfs are tending to my potatoe field.

Carry on as you were......

Lord Con


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Just checking in to make sure you serfs are tending to my potatoe field.
> 
> Carry on as you were......
> 
> Lord Con


Ouch... all the sudden some one is above the rest of us huh?

I still have much love for you con, Just wait. I E-mailed you're mom to send me some baby pics of you and I will put a cape on it and make it my avitar... :lol: :lol: :lol:

You're in SC... Thats all old rice fields


----------



## MasterBlaster

Bronzes without the charished badge will be persicuted and burned at the stake... They are fully open to neg reps if seen without a badge that is approved by the commity


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Ouch... all the sudden some one is above the rest of us huh?
> 
> I still have much love for you con, Just wait. I E-mailed you're mom to send me some baby pics of you and I will put a cape on it and make it my avitar... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You're in SC... Thats all old rice fields


 Pretty sure its cotton fields buddy:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Pretty sure its cotton fields buddy:lol:


you got any recent pics now? I didn't see any on you're very serious contest thread.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

robc said:


> A massive increase in cardio, morning and night. keeping protein intake at a good level, about 150g works fine for me, while keeping carbs a little lower than usual. One cheat day a week is ok. weights will be at about 60% 1rm. cardio will usually be straight after a 45min ish weights session, mixing it up with treadmill, cross trainer and bike, varying intensity, like HIIT.
> 
> I will not be using any fat burners mate, they tend to burn muscle as much as stripping the fat off, and also aint cheap either.
> 
> watching your diet and making sure you stick to the boring cardio will work best :thumbup1:


soppose u aint got no muscle:lol: but just a fat C**T what would you go for? Any links


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> you got any recent pics now? I didn't see any on you're very serious contest thread.


 Of course buddy heres one i took right now just for you










Are we happy? :lol:


----------



## robc

Con said:


> Just checking in to make sure you serfs are tending to my potatoe field.
> 
> Carry on as you were......
> 
> Lord Con


If by Potato field you mean dnb collection :lol:


----------



## Guest

robc said:


> If by Potato field you mean dnb collection :lol:


 Your in the research/entertainment department you can be court jester:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Of course buddy heres one i took right now just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we happy? :lol:


Fcker....


----------



## robc

Con said:


> Your in the research/entertainment department you can be court jester:thumb:


Fine by me!


----------



## robc

I'm buggering off the pc for a bit..... these chicken breasts ain't gonna cook themselves.


----------



## Mad7

Con, just think, you were here once :whistling:

PS, is that a bronze tee shirt you are wearing !!!!!!

Anyway, nice for you to pop into our thread we are humble bronzers and appreciate all comers :beer:


----------



## Guest

Mad7 said:


> Con, just think, you were here once :whistling:
> 
> PS, is that a bronze tee shirt you are wearing !!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, nice for you to pop into our thread we are humble bronzers and appreciate all comers :beer:


 Ah yes my made of bamboo fibers AFFLICTION shirt, i wear this to "get in touch" with your bronzers

All this bronze silver gold stuff is bloody hillarious:laugh:

But seriously Max i will get some new pics or perhaps a training clip up over the next couple of days and try and make the thread more interesting thanks for keeping an eye on my serious log lol.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Ah yes my made of bamboo fibers AFFLICTION shirt, i wear this to "get in touch" with your bronzers
> 
> All this bronze silver gold stuff is bloody hillarious:laugh:
> 
> But seriously Max i will get some new pics or perhaps a training clip up over the next couple of days and try and make the thread more interesting thanks for keeping an eye on my serious log lol.


Hey im here for ya buddy, no matter how superior your classification or awsome your're physique is... :lol:

Did you figure out if your going to the Arnold Classic yet?


----------



## Mad7

Con said:


> Ah yes my made of bamboo fibers AFFLICTION shirt, i wear this to "get in touch" with your bronzers
> 
> All this bronze silver gold stuff is bloody hillarious:laugh:
> 
> Yeah totally agree, and people were sceptical about splitting the board:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

whats happening chaps, what have i missed? and wtf are non bronzers doing here?


----------



## Chr!s

WTF??


----------



## badger

F#ck it, count me in :beer:


----------



## Guest

bigbob33 said:


> whats happening chaps, what have i missed? and wtf are non bronzers doing here?


 Ah bigbob my hardest worker yet not all there in the head serf.

Dont worry i will leave now and let you get back to the task at hand


----------



## MasterBlaster

appy you're badges Bronzes...Come on represent


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> appy you're badges Bronzes...Come on represent


 PMSL loving the avatar mate, is that Brad Pitt in fight club? Damn he is sexy:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> PMSL loving the avatar mate, is that Brad Pitt in fight club? Damn he is sexy:thumb:


Like I have told you before...I know im a stud, you wish you were me.

I have a hot girlfriend thats getting some nice big fake boobies and my life is good... :thumb:

Can you say motorboat?


----------



## bigbob33

Con said:


> Ah bigbob my hardest worker yet not all there in the head serf.
> 
> Dont worry i will leave now and let you get back to the task at hand


cheers squire( tips hat) i forgot meself:lol:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Like I have told you before...I know im a stud, you wish you were me.
> 
> I have a hot girlfriend thats getting some nice big fake boobies and my life is good... :thumb:
> 
> Can you say motorboat?


 Ha you can think i am envious but as you can see by my picture, i spend my days chilling by the beach down here in SC so dont hate!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> PMSL loving the avatar mate, is that Brad Pitt in fight club? Damn he is sexy:thumb:


You bastard I was 175lbs back then, at least use a good one of me


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> You bastard I was 175lbs back then, at least use a good one of me


 Man whats that meant to mean? I know i am skinny but i have a fast metabolism and the chicks down here in SC keep my busy if you ya dig me?


----------



## MasterBlaster

OMG thats funny Sh!t... How long you keeping that up there?


----------



## MasterBlaster

If I could rep you I would....Im outta spunk for the day.


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> OMG thats funny Sh!t... How long you keeping that up there?


 Oh i dont know i was thinking until hell freezes over is a decent amount of time


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Oh i dont know i was thinking until hell freezes over is a decent amount of time


I love you man... You crack me up:thumb:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> I love you man... You crack me up:thumb:


 The feeling is mutual my beastly friend with the awesome fashion sense.


----------



## robc

I go and make some chicken up and you two are chattin each other up, I feel left out


----------



## ichigo

i wonderd how long it would be befoe this thread appeared lol:thumb:


----------



## badger

trying to get badge up and it's not working, :cursing:


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> trying to get badge up and it's not working, :cursing:


Atta boy...Its working now... You barely escaped persicution:cool:


----------



## bigbob33

I say we burn all non badge users!!!


----------



## robc

I say you all start watching East Bound and Down RIGHT NOW


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> I say you all start watching East Bound and Down RIGHT NOW


I fully agree


----------



## MasterBlaster

Looks like all the Bronzes are going to bed early...Dispicable


----------



## dmcc

Who are you, Daffy Duck? "Dethpicable!" :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Don't make me take that Crisco from you and use it just the way you like it...


----------



## Golden Man

What have I missed


----------



## brails

the badge is on :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Golden Man said:


> What have I missed


Evidently you missed the wrong thread.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Golden Man

Con said:


> Man whats that meant to mean? I know i am skinny but i have a fast metabolism and the chicks down here in SC keep my busy if you ya dig me?


WOW wow wow con youve OVER dieted...your smaller than me lol

max muscle i jest


----------



## Guest




----------



## StJocKIII

One day brothers.


----------



## Guest

Golden Man said:


> WOW wow wow con youve OVER dieted...your smaller than me lol
> 
> max muscle i jest


 I know man i am wasting away to nothing its frightful, one too many cocktails on the beach i recon:lol:



zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 22708


 Ah you have to love the class rankings.

Zeus who is a middle class citizen finds joy in looking down upon the serfs HOWEVER when i enter the room off comes his hat and he utters the words "evening your majesty" to which i merely nod.


----------



## brails

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 22708


u love it realy just jealous your not bronze


----------



## Mad7

Another non bronzer attempting humour, have the Gold and Silver threads peaked :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Us bronzers will be here forever, the king is dead long live the bronze King !!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## brails

Mad7 said:


> Another non bronzer attempting humour, have the Gold and Silver threads peaked :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Us bronzers will be here forever, the king is dead long live the bronze King !!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

long live the bronzers :rockon:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> I know man i am wasting away to nothing its frightful, one too many cocktails on the beach i recon:lol:
> 
> *I like it... That was years ago...bastards:thumb:*
> 
> Ah you have to love the class rankings.
> 
> Zeus who is a middle class citizen finds joy in looking down upon the serfs HOWEVER when i enter the room off comes his hat and he utters the words "evening your majesty" to which i merely nod.


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> Zeus who is a middle class citizen finds joy in looking down upon the serfs HOWEVER when i enter the room off comes his hat and he utters the words "evening your majesty" to which i merely nod.


Us Silver's are in a class of our own. I will never bow to you Gold Member!!!!!!!!!!



brails said:


> u love it realy just jealous your not bronze


I once was a little bronzer.....I will never look back!!!!! Ever!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## higgz123

awesome amount of bronze badges guys! good effort!

bronze def leading the way!


----------



## brails

I once was a little bronzer.....I will never look back!!!!! Ever!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## higgz123

everyone rems where they came from!

its wot makes u strong!


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Evidently you missed the wrong thread.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL golden man is a gold member. quality! :thumb:


----------



## brails

robc said:


> LOL golden man is a gold member. quality! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I hope this thread continues to thrive. All you UK folk should be up by now since I'm getting ready for be so don't let our thread get beat out by those other fellas. Come on now.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fellow bronzers


----------



## Rudedog

bigbob33 said:


> Morning fellow bronzers


Good morning:thumb:


----------



## adlewar

Rudedog said:


> Good morning:thumb:


another bronzer back into life........ :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Let's make today a top bronze day chaps, show the other wannabe's what it's all about


----------



## robc

keep it real today boys, I will be at work without internet access so cannot pop in :cursing:


----------



## AdamL

Bronze Soilders...Staaand Hut!!

Morning troopers! lol


----------



## higgz123

mornin all!

might be able to start reppin again now!


----------



## badger

Day off today so i've had a lie in, morning Bronzers, careful with those reps Higgz we don't want any of us turning into silver streaks of p1ss :lol:


----------



## brails

mornin guys


----------



## Goose

i'm still outta love!! message me and I will rep you when i can.


----------



## AdamL

I need a Bronze Soilder medal in my sig!

Unite the Bronze ! Yarr


----------



## bigbob33

Sorry fellow bronzers I'm still outta love


----------



## AdamL

Fellow Bronzes! My Badge has arrived in the post


----------



## adlewar

AdamL said:


> Fellow Bronzes! My Badge has arrived in the post


wear it with pride dear boy!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

Morning all, lets all have another good bronze day.................

Still firing rep blanks but hopefully the luv reps can be shared once again once its re-loaded


----------



## Goose

Snap I will rep again as soon as I can.


----------



## Jojo 007

i think i need to start a thread for people who haven't yet made it to bronze :lol: ....and who still have no friends :cool2: lol


----------



## Bonzer

Morning Fellas, God its good to be Bronze, might put some of the misses Bronzer on today show the outside world how proud i am


----------



## Goose

Jojo 007 said:


> i think i need to start a thread for people who haven't yet made it to bronze :lol: ....and who still have no friends :cool2: lol


I'll rep your lil' ass when I can, get you up in here!


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> I'll rep your lil' ass when I can, get you up in here!


Me too!


----------



## GHS

Why have you lot got GOLDEN NUGGET shileds as your sigs?.............

Your all just wannabes.............. :lol:

GHS


----------



## Goose

Bronze mate... Bronze..


----------



## GHS

Looks GOLD to me :lol:

GHS


----------



## GHS

Look at the colour of the bar under your name BRONZE MEMBER...........Thats BRONZE...........

You sig picture is GOLD.......

I know you BRONZERS aren't that smart but come on guys............... :lol:

GHS


----------



## Goose

zzzzzzz


----------



## bigbob33

What's everyone up to today? Work for me then shoulder workout at 2, then I might go bowling!


----------



## Goose

At work! 9-5pm

then

- seein my biatch

- sticking things in my ar5e

-Gym, Back and biceps

- Cook food

-Play sexbox

-Bed


----------



## bigbob33

Ps3 for me and nothing up my ****!


----------



## rare6

haha hey bronzies im at the gym today got a killer leg session tonight boy am i gonna be ****ed later walking round like i **** myself


----------



## Goose

Nothing up the ar5e just IN it.

Maybe a quad actually hmmm


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> haha hey bronzies im at the gym today got a killer leg session tonight boy am i gonna be ****ed later walking round like i **** myself


Get the John Wayne saddle bags!


----------



## rare6

im on a rep hand out will rep those how have not yet been reped also if u not repped me then show some love


----------



## rare6

goose jojo and bigbob you've all been repped enjoy


----------



## Goose

Snap


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers chap


----------



## rare6

Goose said:


> Get the John Wayne saddle bags!


lol i hate leg workouts takes it out of ya... but its gota be done dont want weed legs


----------



## rare6

bigbob33 said:


> Cheers chap


your welcome mate anything to help fellow bronzers


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> lol i hate leg workouts takes it out of ya... but its gota be done dont want weed legs


I've got the joy of legs tommorow following my quad shot!


----------



## rare6

oo i heard it hurts after shots... dont know 1st hand tho aint tried nething yet mayb in a few years if i decide i wana get bigger after i reached my limits


----------



## higgz123

i m back reppin again, i reppin all bronzers i aint repped yet!


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> oo i heard it hurts after shots... dont know 1st hand tho aint tried nething yet mayb in a few years if i decide i wana get bigger after i reached my limits


You've just got to love the pain! To be honest it actually helps me as it reduces the ache as does cardio on the bike


----------



## rare6

higgz if i share some love will i get some back?

bob.. yea you gota love the pain.. pain aint forever


----------



## badger

Chucked some reps out this morning, still waiting on em back :whistling:


----------



## rare6

there you go badger some reps from me


----------



## bigbob33

I'm still out of love to share, but soon my pretties


----------



## rare6

awww thats no good fireing blanks hahahahahaha


----------



## pudj

Is this were I come to get repped


----------



## rare6

if u rep me i will rep back


----------



## badger

Cheers lad's, sat on cod5 online for ps3 this after cos i'm off work n it's ****ing down wi rain so can't get out. prob head down gym bout 3-4 o clock do some chest.


----------



## brails

higgz123 said:


> i m back reppin again, i reppin all bronzers i aint repped yet!


no1s reped me i wil rep back :thumbup1:


----------



## badger

there u go pudj and brails


----------



## rare6

pudj got ur reps u got some love back


----------



## rare6

brails said:


> no1s reped me i wil rep back :thumbup1:


 repped you mate share some love


----------



## Goose

Outta love again!


----------



## brails

badger said:


> there u go pudj and brails


repped back mate


----------



## brails

rare6 said:


> repped you mate share some love


repped back matey


----------



## pudj

my love has gone for 24 hrs  didnt know it ran out


----------



## sham

im still waiting for mine


----------



## bigbob33

Rare6 you've turned silver!!!!


----------



## adlewar

i'm still outta love.................. :cursing:

hopefully tomoz:thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey there Fella's. Hope all are well... I will be dishing out some more love today as well


----------



## brails

sham said:


> im still waiting for mine


repped mate :thumb:


----------



## rare6

sham said:


> im still waiting for mine


 repped matey


----------



## rare6

bigbob33 said:


> Rare6 you've turned silver!!!!


i still kno where i come from... im still a bronze in my eyes :thumb:


----------



## rare6

hey maxmuscle seems weired 2 see a pic there after always seeing a cartoon dog lol. i thought u was older judging by your knowledge


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

:rockon:


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> hey maxmuscle seems weired 2 see a pic there after always seeing a cartoon dog lol. i thought u was older judging by your knowledge


Thats a pic of Con actually. He has an old pic of me as his Avy... I like the dog better but this sh!t is funny


----------



## rare6

maxmuscle, gerry_bhoy reps are with you :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

haha thought it looked a bit like con lol how old are u if you dont mind me asking


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> haha thought it looked a bit like con lol how old are u if you dont mind me asking


Im 30, I had just hit you with reps too bud:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Can i sneaki n on here since i aint got a colour yet lol


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Im 30, I had just hit you with reps too bud:thumb:


cheers mate 30's a good number tbh i thought u was a lil bit older :laugh: dont hold it against me haha


----------



## rare6

hey leafman im outta reps now  but will give some love 2moro


----------



## Sti_prodrive

LOLL i tho the same too  much love


----------



## sham

brails said:


> repped mate :thumb:





rare6 said:


> repped matey


thanks lads



leafman said:


> Can i sneal in on here since i aint got a colour yet lol


you will be a bronze member soon dont worry:cool2:


----------



## badger

You up and about Max, good morning pal, reps


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> You up and about Max, good morning pal, reps


Yea...Im up, i finally dragged my ass into work. I will hit ya back now bud

Is that an American Bulldog in your Avy?


----------



## bigbob33

I've got a 5 month old american bulldog , she rocks


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> I've got a 5 month old american bulldog , she rocks


Thats what I have too...She is 9 months old though


----------



## Rickski

Just been away from the site for about a week and I am baffled as to how the system of Iron is worked out, very confusing, can't just be based on reps as Maxmuscle has stacks, anyways hello to all my fellow bronzers lets stay hungry and progress, reps to you all.


----------



## higgz123

welcome!


----------



## brails

Rickski said:


> Just been away from the site for about a week and I am baffled as to how the system of Iron is worked out, very confusing, can't just be based on reps as Maxmuscle has stacks, anyways hello to all my fellow bronzers lets stay hungry and progress, reps to you all.


av a rep back mate :thumb:


----------



## rare6

im outa love or i would share  i have 2 staffordshire bullterriers cross blue staff 1 is the son of the older one i will post a pic


----------



## Rickski

Off to the gym soon Bronzers, trained shoulders yesterday, for a bit of a change I am gonna throw it out to my brothers, what shall i train today will go with the general opinion (if anybody replies lol) N.b. had weekend off so i am good for any body part.


----------



## itraininthedark




----------



## higgz123

Rickski said:


> Off to the gym soon Bronzers, trained shoulders yesterday, for a bit of a change I am gonna throw it out to my brothers, what shall i train today will go with the general opinion (if anybody replies lol) N.b. had weekend off so i am good for any body part.


legs mate everyone loves squats


----------



## brails

itraininthedark said:


>


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 2 gold

WOOOOOO 2 bronze haha


----------



## Rickski

higgz123 said:


> legs mate everyone loves squats


Legs it is, will squat till i drop, cheers matey.


----------



## rare6

nice pic of father and son... the big 1 is 3 now 25kg i rate my dog tho hes stood hes ground twice with a akita weigh-in @ 50kg and won and other big breeds of dogs he has **** the life out of american bulldogs german sheperds ect. pup is 4 months and a little ****er lol i dont like my dog fighting but if it happens and the other owner aint responseable 2 help stop it expect it 2 get hurt i know what my dog can do so i aint scared for hes saftey jus the other dogs i do put him on lead when theres other dogs about tho. it all started when he was 9 months old had some dumb **** owner and hes dog was tryna mount mine and i told him and said my dog wld go if he didnt stop it and he just left it 2do so and it got ripped... and now because of that i have 2 restrict my dog if that didnt happen he would be fine with other dogs now this is somehting i have 2 put up with


----------



## Rudedog

rare6 said:


> nice pic of father and son... the big 1 is 3 now 25kg i rate my dog tho hes stood hes ground twice with a akita weigh-in @ 50kg and won and other big breeds of dogs he has **** the life out of american bulldogs german sheperds ect. pup is 4 months and a little ****er lol i dont like my dog fighting but if it happens and the other owner aint responseable 2 help stop it expect it 2 get hurt i know what my dog can do so i aint scared for hes saftey jus the other dogs i do put him on lead when theres other dogs about tho. it all started when he was 9 months old had some dumb **** owner and hes dog was tryna mount mine and i told him and said my dog wld go if he didnt stop it and he just left it 2do so and it got ripped... and now because of that i have 2 restrict my dog if that didnt happen he would be fine with other dogs now this is somehting i have 2 put up with


Your little dog looks just like my dog when he was a pup similar markings, I will post a pic up later on if I remember.I know how you feel about having to live with a nasty dog mines the same you have to have eyes in the back of your head in case a dog springs out from somewhere been caught out on many occasion


----------



## rare6

thats what happend the 1st time with the akita didnt even see it he went over face 2 face with it as soon as i called him away he went.. it is like having eyes in the back of ur head he aint that bad when hes on the lead.. hes getting better tho so things are looking up i am gona try new methods and that. i dont like 2 muzzle my dog coz he dont stand a chance if the other dog goes but if its controled i dont see the harm till hes able 2 get along


----------



## higgz123

Rickski said:


> Legs it is, will squat till i drop, cheers matey.


good stuf let us now how u get on if u can walk back to ur computer


----------



## rare6

and its not that its the pup aswell... its got me thinking is he gona be the same coz of him? i do let him round other dogs... one time it was one of them pug things and it was bullying the pup so i walked over with the other dog 2 get it 2 **** of and without warning the big 1 started ripping into it up the tree


----------



## robc

itraininthedark said:


>


Yea shame your logo is PINK


----------



## robc

Righteo, I have repped a fair few peeps back but if I left anyone out just let me know me know and BOOM.


----------



## Rudedog

robc said:


> Righteo, I have repped a fair few peeps back but if I left anyone out just let me know me know and BOOM.


I just repped you fellow bronzer


----------



## bigbob33

how do you upload pics? ive put my puppy as an avatar but dont know how to insert normal pics:confused1:


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> how do you upload pics? ive put my puppy as an avatar but dont know how to insert normal pics:confused1:


It must be an URL, the address in the browser, so it must be uploaded somewhere else first, then click on the yellowish button, looks like a little mountain and stamp on top right, third across from the insert link button, on the advanced reply to thread bit.


----------



## robc

Rudedog said:


> I just repped you fellow bronzer


yea buddy reps for u too


----------



## rare6

go advanced and attach it


----------



## bigbob33

:beer:cheers boys i'll have a go in a bit:tongue:


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> i still kno where i come from... im still a bronze in my eyes :thumb:


Congrats to Silver mate, make sure you look after your bronzers though :thumbup1:


----------



## badger

Gym Addict












Join Date: Jan 2006

Location: s.yorks

Posts: 165










 *Re: DOGS*


----------



## badger

yeah Max n Bob he's an american bull called Diesel, 2 nice dogs that you've got there. He's 5 end of next month, i wouldn't swap he for the world he's cool as f*ck, most loving dog i've ever known.


----------



## Jojo 007

rare6 said:


> goose jojo and bigbob you've all been repped enjoy


thanks for the reps guys...maybe one day soon ill become a bronze member :lol:


----------



## rare6

robc said:


> Congrats to Silver mate, make sure you look after your bronzers though :thumbup1:


 this is still my home in my eyes :thumb:


----------



## rare6

badger said:


> Gym Addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2006
> 
> Location: s.yorks
> 
> Posts: 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: DOGS*


lovley dog mate was sooo cute as a pup whats hes temprament like?


----------



## robc

Jojo 007 said:


> thanks for the reps guys...maybe one day soon ill become a bronze member :lol:


Within this month I believe you will become a bronzer :bounce:


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> this is still my home in my eyes :thumb:


good man


----------



## badger

Was out walking with him the other day down the fields when a kid with a lurcher came walking the other way, both of them were off the lead so our Diesel sets off chasing this lurcher. I know he's good with other dog's so this didn't worry me so i'm stood talking to the kid for 5 mins while the two dogs are running all over, next thing the kid says to me "do you know anyone with a lurcher mate, cos she's bang in season and i'm wanting to breed her". F*cking hell there's a candidate for mastermind for you, bringing a dog thats bang in season walking down public field where loads of people walk there dog's and letting her run round off the lead, so tere might be either some real fast bulldogs or some real big lurchers kicking about in 9wks if our Diese managed to catch her and get his end away! :lol:


----------



## robc

badger said:


> Was out walking with him the other day down the fields when a kid with a lurcher came walking the other way, both of them were off the lead so our Diesel sets off chasing this lurcher. I know he's good with other dog's so this didn't worry me so i'm stood talking to the kid for 5 mins while the two dogs are running all over, next thing the kid says to me "do you know anyone with a lurcher mate, cos she's bang in season and i'm wanting to breed her". F*cking hell there's a candidate for mastermind for you, bringing a dog thats bang in season walking down public field where loads of people walk there dog's and letting her run round off the lead, so tere might be either some real fast bulldogs or some real big lurchers kicking about in 9wks if our Diese managed to catch her and get his end away! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> Gym Addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2006
> 
> Location: s.yorks
> 
> Posts: 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: DOGS*


Thats an awsome dog with some great pics...


----------



## The Bam

Whats crack with this silver bronze and gold shiz ??

Is it done on posts or rep points ?? hhmmmm


----------



## badger

Sweet as a nut Rare, if i'm working nights i don't have to worry about my wife in the house on her own cos he won't let anyone near her, but other dogs and people while we're out and about he's sound with.

Brilliant dog i would recommend them to anybody just bear in mind there a bull breed so stubborn as f*ck and need to be treat firmly or they'll rule the house and take the p1ss, but if you've had staffy's you'll know all about that already.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think I just returned all reps. cant rep Goose cause he already owes me one....


----------



## badger

all repped out today if i've missed anyone let me know and i'll sort it tommorrow. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> Sweet as a nut Rare, if i'm working nights i don't have to worry about my wife in the house on her own cos he won't let anyone near her, but other dogs and people while we're out and about he's sound with.
> 
> *Brilliant dog i would recommend them to anybody just bear in mind there a bull breed so stubborn as f*ck* and need to be treat firmly or they'll rule the house and take the p1ss, but if you've had staffy's you'll know all about that already.


I second that... Mine is so damn stubborn sometimes I just shake my head and can't do anything but laugh my a55 off.

I will never own anything other than an American Bulldog though


----------



## bigbob33

Mines called poppy and she's a right pain in the ar5e! Wouldn't be without her though  she batters my ridgeback though


----------



## Rickski

rare6 said:


> this is still my home in my eyes :thumb:


Still feeling the love rare6, once a bronzer always a bronzer bro. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Still feeling the love rare6, once a bronzer always a bronzer bro. :thumb:


we still have some straglers out there unwilling to conform I see... :lol:


----------



## rare6

badger said:


> Sweet as a nut Rare, if i'm working nights i don't have to worry about my wife in the house on her own cos he won't let anyone near her, but other dogs and people while we're out and about he's sound with.
> 
> Brilliant dog i would recommend them to anybody *just bear in mind there a bull breed so stubborn as f*ck and need to be treat firmly or they'll rule the house and take the p1ss, but if you've had staffy's you'll know all about that already*.


dont i just know it mate they are bad saying about the girl dog.. mine was also fine with the other dog while she was in season had no probs matein them and he was fine with her after he got his way lol... as for him gettin hold of her you would know coz he wouldnt of come back... or at least without the bitch stick to him lol they get stuck for nething from 5 mins to hrs lol mine was only stuck for 20-25 mins thats whaen u kno he planted hes seed:laugh:


----------



## rare6

maxmuscle ur 1st on my rep list 2moro i would rep you now but cant


----------



## McQueen

Ahhhhhh a group that i can join!


----------



## higgz123

yes mate, join us bronzers! heres a rep


----------



## rare6

welcome 2 the groupe mcqueen expect some reps (not from me im outa love for 2day)


----------



## Rickski

Been trying to add my badge for an hour, no go, done the edit signature and I can even see it in my preview but not on my posts, maybe it will suddenly appear, heres hopeing.


----------



## Rickski

Ahh you have to post again, well I am up and running.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Been trying to add my badge for an hour, no go, done the edit signature and I can even see it in my preview but not on my posts, maybe it will suddenly appear, heres hopeing.


I like it mate, Good job...Its all about pride


----------



## dubzy

Its all Bronze Baby.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frijiman

im proud to be the lowest repped bronze member :thumb:


----------



## rs007

dubzy said:


> Its all Bronze Baby.. :thumbup1:


Yes... all except that sigul you all are using in your sig, which is very clearly golden :lol:

But hey, I still love you all, how could I hate a group of people with jobby coloured tags under their names???


----------



## MasterBlaster

RS2007 said:


> Yes... all except that sigul you all are using in your sig, which is very clearly golden :lol:
> 
> But hey, I still love you all, how could I hate a group of people with jobby coloured tags under their names???


Don't come in here and pi55 on our parade RS... You know I love ya but I found that Bronze badge in a google search for bronze badges so right there it has to be bronze:lol:

Just keep you're pink stars quite uh:lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

itraininthedark said:


>


RS2007, you need to sort out some of gold member's mate! :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Is this any better or shall we just fcuk em and stay with our light bronze emblem.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=22763&stc=1&d=1236118080


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Is this any better or shall we just fcuk em and stay with our light bronze emblem.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=22763&stc=1&d=1236118080


I kinda like that actually but its a community effort. Gotta hold a vote.

Plus it makes our thread longer than the Gold and silver fellas'


----------



## Mad7

I'm back with bronze power to hand out....................

Let the luving begin !!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

Will rep you when I get my stash back.


----------



## bigbob33

to be honest our thread is far superior


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> to be honest our thread is far superior


Always will be too :thumb:


----------



## rare6

so we changing this badge?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Personally I think we should stick with this one, if we change it may show weekness to the other parties but it not up to me...Were a community


----------



## Rickski

I dont wanna rock the boat I have not been in this as long as you guys, just that we are new and could iron out any issues now before the Golds start havin a go, so is up to you guys.


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> Personally I think we should stick with this one, if we change it may show weekness to the other parties but it not up to me...Were a community


I think we should stick with it, as it serves 2 purposes. 1, we are united with the bronze wings..... 2, the gold's get p*ssed off as they think it has a tinge of gold in it...... :whistling:

:rockon:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Personally I think we should stick with this one, if we change it may show weekness to the other parties but it not up to me...Were a community


 i agree we dont want to pander to the wannabe's:lol:

the ****er is im out of reps again:confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

f*ck me sorry about the giant photo's


----------



## Rickski

yeh, prob best all round to stay with what we have especially the point about it annoying them and some not on at the moment might feel left out, I vote keep the original.


----------



## recc

quite a strong bronze community you got goin here:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

recc said:


> quite a strong bronze community you got goin here:thumb:


 yeah its the shizzle:cool2:


----------



## Rickski

recc said:


> quite a strong bronze community you got goin here:thumb:


The way I see it we are the base of the stack, stronger and holding all the others up, yeah baby!!


----------



## scout

Well well well, i find myself having something in common with many people on here now, what a relief, im Bronze and im proud!!

Seriously though this board is superb and the most informative whilst interesting piece of public information i have ever used. Credit to all involved who make this possible!!


----------



## rare6

im outie night bronzies.. yea lets just stick with this one i was just wondering


----------



## Rickski

Nice bit of bronze for you boys:


----------



## MasterBlaster

scout said:


> Well well well, i find myself having something in common with many people on here now, what a relief, im Bronze and im proud!!
> 
> Seriously though this board is superb and the most informative whilst interesting piece of public information i have ever used. Credit to all involved who make this possible!!


Well for this the credit starts with Lorian, he made this all possible for all of us to come together from all over the world and all factions of life.

A board is only is as good as its members and moderators.

We have gotten blessed with this because we have some great people on here bringing together thousands of years of experience and the mods have the task of overseeing the tits that come along.

Although I don't always agree with the way things are handled at times I understand its a business and I think its a fair place to be. With out kissing a55 I would like to thank the mods for being the kitten herders.


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Well for this the credit starts with Lorian, he made this all possible for all of us to come together from all over the world and all factions of life.
> 
> A board is only is as good as its members and moderators.
> 
> We have gotten blessed with this because we have some great people on here bringing together thousands of years of experience and the mods have the task of overseeing the tits that come along.
> 
> Although I don't always agree with the way things are handled at times I understand its a business and I think its a fair place to be. With out kissing a55 I would like to thank the mods for being the kitten herders.




:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 22770
> 
> 
> :lol:


That whole paragraph and the only one you pick out is the last sentence? Come on now Zeus I thought you were better than that. Especially since I clearly stated without kissing A55. Haha


----------



## bigbob33

Morning chaps


----------



## adlewar

Rickski said:


> Is this any better or shall we just fcuk em and stay with our light bronze emblem.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=22763&stc=1&d=1236118080


i like it.............my vote x 1:thumbup1:


----------



## robc

adlewar said:


> i like it.............my vote x 1:thumbup1:


x2

its a nice update !


----------



## bigbob33

I'll just follow the herd


----------



## higgz123

morning guys, whos training wot today in the bronzers?

i got back and traps at 18:15 tonight!


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> morning guys, whos training wot today in the bronzers?
> 
> i got back and traps at 18:15 tonight!


me too.....big back night.....fcuking love it....... :thumb:


----------



## higgz123

adlewar said:


> me too.....big back night.....fcuking love it....... :thumb:


ye i tink its my fav session act!


----------



## bigbob33

[email protected] legs tonight, my knees are killing me though maybe a pb is out of the question


----------



## scout

Good old back and bi's


----------



## rare6

morning bronzers.. i had a monster leg session yesterdaay and my legs are killing me! gona go down later and do a bit of chest get that pumping no tris got a mad split atm doin 1 day on 1 day off just single body parts.... chest then back then shoulders then arms & iscolate back movements (due to back injury need 2 pull days) then legs and repeat its working good atm tho


----------



## higgz123

rare6 said:


> morning bronzers.. i had a monster leg session yesterdaay and my legs are killing me! gona go down later and do a bit of chest get that pumping no tris got a mad split atm doin 1 day on 1 day off just single body parts.... chest then back then shoulders then arms & iscolate back movements (due to back injury need 2 pull days) then legs and repeat its working good atm tho


good effort how u findin one day off one day on?


----------



## rare6

brails

maxmuscle

rickski

rudedog

dubzy

mad7

ryoken

leafman

higgz123

robc

this is my rep list for today expect to see some reps!


----------



## rare6

higgz123 said:


> good effort how u findin one day off one day on?


im finding it works good really hits the muscles better than working chest and tris (prob a mental thing)


----------



## higgz123

ye i dont train any other major muscle together!

but i dont do one on one off!

mine is

sun - legs

mon- chest

tue- off

wed- back

thurs- shoulders

fri- arms

sat- off


----------



## rare6

still looks like a good split good rest time between chest and shoulders so tris are fresh again.. how that working for you? sometimes i do shoulders the go then next day and do arms coz there fine dont ache at all... same with legs i dont leave a day between that coz my cheast was trained over a week ago its all about finding out how your body works and hitting it to oblivion... also depends on how much rest you need for each muscle some heal faster than others


----------



## Rudedog

This is my dog Rare he is 3 now but when he was a pup he looked so similar to yours


----------



## rare6

Rudedog said:


> This is my dog Rare he is 3 now but when he was a pup he looked so similar to yours


dogs nice mate :thumbup1: my dog aint that small really hes just over kneew height on all 4's hes head is half way up my thigh hes a big staffy lol aint seen no full breeds as big as him


----------



## rare6

rare6 said:


> dogs nice mate :thumbup1: my *dog aint that small really hes just over kneew height* on all 4's hes head is half way up my thigh hes a big staffy lol aint seen no full breeds as big as him


opps my bad i read it wrong i fort you said smaller lol


----------



## higgz123

rare6 said:


> still looks like a good split good rest time between chest and shoulders so tris are fresh again.. how that working for you? sometimes i do shoulders the go then next day and do arms coz there fine dont ache at all... same with legs i dont leave a day between that coz my cheast was trained over a week ago its all about finding out how your body works and hitting it to oblivion... also depends on how much rest you need for each muscle some heal faster than others


ye its workin nice! prob switch it up in bout 4 weeks time!


----------



## rare6

higgz123 said:


> ye its workin nice! prob switch it up in bout 4 weeks time!


how long have you been doing this already? and have you always used the same exercises or do you change it up? i had 2 do that was doing squats but changed to leg press for 3-4 weeks get them un-use to doin them so when i start again the legs should react to it big time...


----------



## Rickski

rare6 said:


> brails
> 
> maxmuscle
> 
> rickski
> 
> rudedog
> 
> dubzy
> 
> mad7
> 
> ryoken
> 
> leafman
> 
> higgz123
> 
> robc
> 
> this is my rep list for today expect to see some reps!


Morning chaps, ditto the list when my stash is returned, back for me also today seems like the most popular part for the day, will also throw in my Tri's, woke up with sore calves which is a bonus as they are usually fine.


----------



## rare6

Rickski said:


> Morning chaps, ditto the list when my stash is returned, back for me also today seems like the most popular part for the day, will also throw in my Tri's, woke up with sore calves which is a bonus as they are usually fine.


morning fella. i got back 2 days from now oooo the joy....


----------



## Goose

Will dish when I get some love!


----------



## adlewar

i'm a dishing bronzers, any love welcomed back:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Sorry Goose will stick you in there somewhere matey!!


----------



## adlewar

Rickski said:


> Sorry Goose will stick you in there somewhere matey!!


cough cough...........missing someone??


----------



## Rickski

adlewar said:


> cough cough...........missing someone??


Sorry fella, I will shoot some your way the list is growing, I feel a big love in coming on, bronze for life.


----------



## rare6

ahh i forgot 2 add you goose 2 my rep list..... your now added


----------



## rare6

adlewar said:


> cough cough...........missing someone??


 and you mate :thumb:


----------



## adlewar

so who's the best then.....................?

bronzers.....498posts

silvers........477posts

golds.........259posts

case closed:thumb:


----------



## rare6

haha we are lol.... im off 2 buy my lunch even tho i've just had breakfast.. gona get a rump seak and some asparagas and potatoe mmmmm


----------



## adlewar

rare6 said:


> haha we are lol.... im off 2 buy my lunch even tho i've just had breakfast.. gona get a rump seak and some asparagas and potatoe mmmmm


if i give you my e-mail address.........send me some lol


----------



## bigbob33

I'll share the love as soon as poss, but as usual I did my nuts yesterday, still all will be shared teatime


----------



## bigbob33

Why have we all got 3 green boxes?


----------



## rs007

Top of the morning to you my bronze cousins. Still worshiping your fools-gold emblem of gayness I see?


----------



## adlewar

RS2007 said:


> Top of the morning to you my bronze cousins. Still worshiping your fools-gold emblem of gayness I see?


 :thumb:


----------



## Rudedog

Good morning fella you pr**k


----------



## rs007

Well sheeeeesshhh a guy tries to be civil to the under classes, tries to build bridges when there is clearly a lack of personal hygiene in said underclass (and a strong whiff of jobby too) and this is the thanks he gets? Fine, I will take me finely honed skills in diplomacy elsewhere then...


----------



## bigbob33

Tool!


----------



## rs007

Excuse me??? You will see I have now been granted multi-status, and therefore you shall accept me as one of your own!!!!

<----------------


----------



## Rickski

RS2007 said:


> Excuse me??? You will see I have now been granted multi-status, and therefore you shall accept me as one of your own!!!!
> 
> <----------------


You disrespected our logo and that is the most heinous of crimes, 50 star jumps with video will be your penance, if you obey the bronzers may well decide to talk with you in time. SENTENCED!!


----------



## badger

rare6 said:


> brails
> 
> maxmuscle
> 
> rickski
> 
> rudedog
> 
> dubzy
> 
> mad7
> 
> ryoken
> 
> leafman
> 
> higgz123
> 
> robc
> 
> this is my rep list for today expect to see some reps!


Oh right it's like that is it i go to work for 8hrs and i'm cast to one side like a cheap sh4g on a sat night, i feel dirty and used ! :lol:

Hiya folks, how's everybody ? managed to get back from oop north this morning just chilling out for an hour and dishing some love out then gonna go and bash some legs i think


----------



## Rickski

badger said:


> Oh right it's like that is it i go to work for 8hrs and i'm cast to one side like a cheap sh4g on a sat night, i feel dirty and used ! :lol:
> 
> Hiya folks, how's everybody ? managed to get back from oop north this morning just chilling out for an hour and dishing some love out then gonna go and bash some legs i think


Your added to my list hommie:thumb:


----------



## rare6

badger said:


> Oh right it's like that is it i go to work for 8hrs and i'm cast to one side like a cheap sh4g on a sat night, i feel dirty and used ! :lol:
> 
> Hiya folks, how's everybody ? managed to get back from oop north this morning just chilling out for an hour and dishing some love out then gonna go and bash some legs i think


sorry dude ur on ur on lol


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> That whole paragraph and the only one you pick out is the last sentence? Come on now Zeus I thought you were better than that. Especially since I clearly stated without kissing A55. Haha


 I have nothing but love for you Max:thumb:


----------



## rare6

just go my love back hit this list

brails

maxmuscle repped

rickski repped

rudedog repped

dubzy

mad7

ryoken

leafman

higgz123 repped

robc

goose repped

adlewar repped

badger repped

if i missed you out post and i will rep


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> just go my love back hit this list
> 
> brails
> 
> maxmuscle repped
> 
> rickski repped
> 
> rudedog repped
> 
> dubzy
> 
> mad7
> 
> ryoken
> 
> leafman
> 
> higgz123 repped
> 
> robc
> 
> goose
> 
> adlewar repped
> 
> badger repped
> 
> What about poor old me
> 
> if i missed you out post and i will rep


----------



## rare6

added to list im outa love already will get you 2moro


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> just go my love back hit this list
> 
> brails
> 
> maxmuscle repped
> 
> rickski repped
> 
> rudedog repped
> 
> dubzy
> 
> mad7
> 
> ryoken
> 
> leafman
> 
> higgz123 repped
> 
> robc
> 
> goose repped
> 
> adlewar repped
> 
> badger repped
> 
> if i missed you out post and i will rep


Evidently Im still outta love... It hasn't replenished from yesterday yet.


----------



## badger

need to spread some round b4 i can get back to you 2


----------



## brails

rare6 said:


> just go my love back hit this list
> 
> brails
> 
> maxmuscle repped
> 
> rickski repped
> 
> rudedog repped
> 
> dubzy
> 
> mad7
> 
> ryoken
> 
> leafman
> 
> higgz123 repped
> 
> robc
> 
> goose repped
> 
> adlewar repped
> 
> badger repped
> 
> if i missed you out post and i will rep


cheers buddy have a rep back :thumb:


----------



## badger

chucked some more round if i've missed anyone giz a shout and i'll sort when i get back from doing legs.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Evidently I am only able to rep one person an hour, WTF. So far i think I have gotten Badger and Rickskii. Will keep trying for the rest of you to help make my bronze brothers stronger


----------



## Rickski

Just blown my wad and caught as many as I could any I missed will be first tomorrow. (reps that is).


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Just blown my wad and caught as many as I could any I missed will be first tomorrow. (reps that is).


Don't you find it hard to type and **** at the same time? I can never stick to my home row during a session... :lol:


----------



## robc

I will always rep as much as poss lads that goes without saying, dont you worry


----------



## robc

oh [email protected] I'm one of those window lickers now.

Don't worry lads I will stay firmly in 'ere.

Live by the Bronze Die by the Bronze.


----------



## niknax

Bronze is the new platinum anyway.


----------



## rare6

hey bronzers... back from a mad chest workout i feel mega pumped am uploading new pics to my journal if anyone is interseted will be in there in about 5-10 mins its sams journal


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> hey bronzers... back from a mad chest workout i feel mega pumped am uploading new pics to my journal if anyone is interseted will be in there in about 5-10 mins its sams journal


Post the link to you're journal bud. :thumb:


----------



## rare6

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/51535-sams-journal-5.html


----------



## Rob68

rare6 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/51535-sams-journal-5.html


you need to get rid of that gold/brass badge thingy now your a silver:lol:


----------



## rare6

once a bronze always a bronze


----------



## badger

Max whats that car in your photo album ? absolutely stunning mate is it yours ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> Max whats that car in your photo album ? absolutely stunning mate is it yours ?


Its my 1972 Chevelle, First car i ever bought and was one that was a family restoration project. My mom did the interior, brother did the paint, dad did the engine, and I did the electrical. I should post some pics of some of the others we have dome as well.


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/51535-sams-journal-5.html


Looking good in the pics mate, nice and lean. thats where I will be heading in a few weeks after I feel that I have bulked enough. I am still making quality gains so I don't want to change anything at the moment. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

so boys, whats the crack this evening? i'll be mostly watching a dvd whilst on the exercise bike:rolleyes:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rudedog said:


> Good morning fella you pr**k


Come on now fellas' RS2007 is a good guy... There is no need for name calling for a lil friendly banter.

:beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> so boys, whats the crack this evening? i'll be mostly watching a dvd whilst on the exercise bike:rolleyes:


I repped you and you have another green box now, see you're moving up in the world:tongue:


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Looking good in the pics mate, nice and lean. thats where I will be heading in a few weeks after I feel that I have bulked enough. I am still making quality gains so I don't want to change anything at the moment. :thumbup1:


cheers mate u should get it up now i was 8st 12 wen i started mine after being ill in 2008 i lost big gains over a stone and half get ur pics up :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> cheers mate u should get it up now i was 8st 12 wen i started mine after being ill in 2008 i lost big gains over a stone and half get ur pics up :thumbup1:


I have some from a month ago in my albums, feel free to take a look. Im not ready to post them up yet. I need to lean out a lil more first.


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I repped you and you have another green box now, see you're moving up in the world:tongue:


 thank you kindly:thumb: i'll return the favour when i'm allowed:rolleyes:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I have some from a month ago in my albums, feel free to take a look. Im not ready to post them up yet. I need to lean out a lil more first.


 how much cardio you doing max?


----------



## badger

MaxMuscle said:


> Its my 1972 Chevelle, First car i ever bought and was one that was a family restoration project. My mom did the interior, brother did the paint, dad did the engine, and I did the electrical. I should post some pics of some of the others we have dome as well.


That'd be cool mate, well nice that, makes a change from majority of sh1tty modified car's the chav's own over here in the uk :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> how much cardio you doing max?


I got a lil off track for a week because of some medical issues but I do 30 min 3x week. usually around 65%.

It's hard to do much cardio on high doses of Tren


----------



## ryoken

Im back and still out of love from the repping fest i went on at midnight last night but will rep again as soon as im full:bounce:

did i see a couple of bronzers are now silver??


----------



## bigbob33

i hear you, my stamina has dropped but we soldier on!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was just over a month ago, I have added some size in the delts, lats, and abs but the abs don't seem to show in my pics...I see them when Im standing there though weird....


----------



## MasterBlaster

I guess all you fckers ditched out huh... Is there a firesale in the Uk or something?


----------



## rare6

you still got nice size. whats your diet like?


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> you still got nice size. whats your diet like?


Meal 1, 6 whole Omega-3 eggs/MV/O,3,6,9/EPO/T

Meal 2, 50g whey / PEANUTS/PH

Meal 3, 8oz TURKEY/ PEANUTS/O,3,6,9/EPO

Meal 4, 50 g whey/ PEANUTS/PH

Meal 5, 8oz STEAK with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon O/OIL

8OZ TURKEY

8OZ PORK

8OZ BEEF

Meal 6, 6 whole eggs/Z/TRIB/MV/EPO/O,3,6,9

SUPPS;

EVENING PRIMROSE OIL/EPO

OMEGA 3,6,9/O.3.6.9

MULTI VIT/MV

ZINC/Z

PSYLLIUM HUSK/PH

Basic Keto diet


----------



## bigbob33

I'm still here guys


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have my first meal at 7:00 Am then a protein shake at 9:30 and another at 2:30

I take my CellTech in the AM


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Meal 1, 6 whole Omega-3 eggs/MV/O,3,6,9/EPO/T
> 
> Meal 2, 50g whey / PEANUTS/PH
> 
> Meal 3, 8oz TURKEY/ PEANUTS/O,3,6,9/EPO
> 
> Meal 4, 50 g whey/ PEANUTS/PH
> 
> Meal 5, 8oz STEAK with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon O/OIL
> 
> 8OZ TURKEY
> 
> 8OZ PORK
> 
> 8OZ BEEF
> 
> Meal 6, 6 whole eggs/Z/TRIB/MV/EPO/O,3,6,9
> 
> SUPPS;
> 
> EVENING PRIMROSE OIL/EPO
> 
> OMEGA 3,6,9/O.3.6.9
> 
> MULTI VIT/MV
> 
> ZINC/Z
> 
> PSYLLIUM HUSK/PH
> 
> Basic Keto diet


looks good... whats the carbs for the day? how much weight u aiming to lose a week?


----------



## leafman

Ill have a bronze one of these days lol :whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

My carbs pretty much come from my cheat meal every Sunday night, Veal Parmessian... its around 350 from what the owner told me. This is my bulking diet. I have gained 13 lbs, I am up to 258 now.


----------



## MasterBlaster

leafman said:


> Ill have a bronze one of these days lol :whistling:


Probably sooner than you think Leaf. You should be just about there I would think.

I really have no clue how long you have to be on here for to move up though,


----------



## Varmint

is there a thread explaining all this bronze, silver, gold rep points etc etc

dont come on here everyday and i'm a bit lost :confused1:


----------



## rare6

just help you mate  enjoy the reps leafman


----------



## MasterBlaster

Varmint said:


> is there a thread explaining all this bronze, silver, gold rep points etc etc
> 
> dont come on here everyday and i'm a bit lost :confused1:


Not yet there isn't, Lorian said Thursday he would explain it.

Depends how long and how popular you are though:confused1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

The Silvers are up to 494 posts on they're thread, They are creeping up on us fellas. I wish we could find out how many people each group has.


----------



## Rickski

Nice new Avi Rare6 am just about to have a look at your journal but your lucking buff dude, power to the Bronzers!!!!!


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> This was just over a month ago, I have added some size in the delts, lats, and abs but the abs don't seem to show in my pics...I see them when Im standing there though weird....


You got staks of muscle Max, looking forward to seeing you when you lean up bro, bronze power!!!


----------



## rare6

Rickski said:


> Nice new Avi Rare6 am just about to have a look at your journal but your lucking buff dude, power to the Bronzers!!!!!


cheers :beer: i wouldnt say buff yet lol


----------



## leafman

Thanks max and like the new avatar rare :thumb:


----------



## robc

sorry I aint been posting much lads as im back in work n now started the gym again its like I dont stop fckin movin lol.

handed out some reps anyway thats what counts.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> sorry I aint been posting much lads as im back in work n now started the gym again its like I dont stop fckin movin lol.
> 
> handed out some reps anyway thats what counts.


PMSL you are now a silver!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL you are now a silver!!


Everyone is turning silver on me...My crew is gone... :confused1: :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> Everyone is turning silver on me...My crew is gone... :confused1: :confused1: :cursing:


Max,

I'm still bronze to the core :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL you are now a silver!!


haha yea but born a bronzer always a bronzer.


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> haha yea but born a bronzer always a bronzer.


I will believe it untill I start to see all the badges dissapear... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> haha yea but born a bronzer always a bronzer.


Then you will be negged daily until you come to your senses, traitor:cursing:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I will believe it untill I start to see all the badges dissapear... :lol:


mine is staying firmly where it is mate


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> I will believe it untill I start to see all the badges dissapear... :lol:





robc said:


> mine is staying firmly where it is mate


One day I imagine it will happen to most of us but always remember your roots.

Thats what makes you stronge :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

How's everybody doing...


----------



## MasterBlaster

cellaratt said:


> How's everybody doing...


Well, well, well Look who finally decided to drop by and say hi!

were 39 pages into this and I have yet to see you bud. :lol:


----------



## Mad7

cellaratt said:


> How's everybody doing...


Hi cellaratt, thought you pop into the "bronze" thread..........

Remember the mighty oak is only as good as its roots


----------



## cellaratt

MaxMuscle said:


> Well, well, well Look who finally decided to drop by and say hi!
> 
> were 39 pages into this and I have yet to see you bud. :lol:





Mad7 said:


> Hi cellaratt, thought you pop into the "bronze" thread..........
> 
> Remember the mighty oak is only as good as its roots


Rushing off to dinner but wanted to say hi and the angle of the dangle is in preportion to the heat of the beat... :rockon:


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Then you will be negged daily until you come to your senses, traitor:cursing:


why you so bothered, soon enough you will be a gold member. :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Another splendid bronze morning to you all!!!


----------



## bigbob33

nobody about yet?


----------



## adlewar

bigbob33 said:


> nobody about yet?


morning fellow bronzers, not been posting much, gaffer nearly caught me yesterday:confused1:

fcuk him today:thumb:


----------



## higgz123

morning guys!

got shoulders today! love training shoulders!

have some reps!


----------



## Goose

I've repped all I can today! im afraid! 

Shoulders and Calves for me today.


----------



## adlewar

cardio night for me, 3mile run................lovely:rolleyes:


----------



## higgz123

adlewar said:


> cardio night for me, 3mile run................lovely:rolleyes:


nice ! altho another win for utd will make it that slightly bit easier :thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> nice ! altho another win for utd will make it that slightly bit easier :thumbup1:


wat???? i'm all BLUE buddy:thumb:


----------



## higgz123

ah right i fort u were a red!

o dear, well o well u ll hav to watch us lift another title!


----------



## rare6

good morning minyons lol jk's hows everyone doing? my chest is ****ed


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> ah right i fort u were a red!
> 
> o dear, well o well u ll hav to watch us lift another title!


god saying this is gonna kill me, my throats dry, hearts pounding, can't see for sweat......but........

i think your right!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## higgz123

i like honesty!


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers for the reps boys, I'll return the favour when I've got my powers back!

I missed legs yesterday cause of work still did 45 mind in the bike though! So I'll have to do them today....... Oh the joy


----------



## Goose

I feel fat right now. Consulting James L whether to chuck cardio in to my intense bulking regime.


----------



## higgz123

Goose said:


> I feel fat right now. Consulting James L whether to chuck cardio in to my intense bulking regime.


u prob aint mate, jus our eyes dont make us see the good points all time!


----------



## adlewar

Goose said:


> I feel fat right now. Consulting James L whether to chuck cardio in to my intense bulking regime.


i get that buddy, i'm trying to bulk now, but some days just feel so fat, really deflates me and batters my confidence....

i've chucked in an hours cardio tues, and half hour thurs, feel loads better.. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

have to agree with higgz its prob your eyes playing tricks how much have you put on so far goose?


----------



## Rickski

Morning Bronzers got to work 10 hours from 12 so no gym and no posting till about 11pm never mind have a bronze day all.


----------



## Rickski

Will have my reps back at 11pm so will hit you all tonight.


----------



## bigbob33

Alright chaps, I was just wondering what job everyone does? I'm a dental technician so I spend all day making teeth for people, it's not very active which is why I have to do 3 hours on the bike a week!


----------



## StJocKIII

bigbob33 said:


> Alright chaps, I was just wondering what job everyone does? I'm a dental technician so I spend all day making teeth for people, it's not very active which is why I have to do 3 hours on the bike a week!


Barman currently, had all my hours cut. Time to move on :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

unemployed atm  not good cant find a job for ****


----------



## W33BAM

Well it looks like our 'sh!t little nobodys bronze thread' is doing nay too shabby! 41 pages an' all!!

Good stuff!!


----------



## Louis_C

Goose said:


> I feel fat right now. Consulting James L whether to chuck cardio in to my intense bulking regime.


looked in the mirror this morning n seem to piling the weight on, on my face, really not a good look at all lol. tempted to start a bit of cardio 15mins end of each session on the bike? i dunno though


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> looked in the mirror this morning n seem to piling the weight on, on my face, really not a good look at all lol. tempted to start a bit of cardio 15mins end of each session on the bike? i dunno though


Yeah I know what you mean. I have days where I feel fcuking awesome and days where I feel fat and horrible! Today is one of those days. I'd rather not cut calories because of restricting growth so maybe cardio in the morning to help fat loss. I've contacted James so just wait and see. He is attending the Arnold Classic! Lucky git!


----------



## badger

Hgv driver, deliver to supermarkets on 3.30am starts so i'm up at 2am to get to work on time. Hence no post's from me once it gets past about half seven at night this week, chucked some love about back to firing blanks at min i'll try and get people i missed later.


----------



## Mad7

I am going through a lul at the moment with the training. Due to work and family commitments, I train at 6.30am which I'm finding very difficult. Need a good kick up the a$$.............

Feel really sluggish so just started some cardio at home 3 eveninga a week as well as the training in the mornings which I'm hoping will shift a bit of the fat and give me a new lease of energy.

If that doesn't work I may have to look for alternative solutions :whistling:


----------



## badger

How's everybody in the bronze world today ? Trained back instead of legs last night so i'm feeling it, just got in from work think I might have half hour on settee then head down gym to hit the legs i missed out last night. Whats everyone else upto ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had a great work out last nigh fellas. I did chest and arms, I had to condense due to Dr appts 3 X week. feeling it today and it feels great, I train my GF and she was whinning all last night and especially today... ha

I wil rep all of you back when I get some juice back, I love how I come into work and I have suprise repps from you all. Thanks fellas


----------



## bigbob33

I've just got back from a serious leg thrashing, I can't walk properly 

No gym now till my sat morning chest session, my fave!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I do my legs on the sabbath so I don't have to do anything the rest of the day. Not because its the sabbath, just because after legs i can just go home and relax.


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> I had a great work out last nigh fellas.* I did chest* and arms, I had to condense due to Dr appts 3 X week. feeling it today and it feels great, I train my GF and she was whinning all last night and especially today... ha
> 
> I wil rep all of you back when I get some juice back, I love how I come into work and I have suprise repps from you all. Thanks fellas


i done chest last night no tris was a good work out tho feeling it in my chest its propa tight and hurts.. on the subject of gf's at the gym my missus comes gym with me and she asked for some tri exercises to tone up so i got her doing some seated french press her arms still hurt 3-4 days later lol


----------



## robc

still checkin in throwing the reps about despite being a silver hoe.

I managed to chuck one rep and then another but it said no no no you have had enough in the last 24 hrs old man sit down!

It's official, Silver Members exhaust their load too quickly;


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> i done chest last night no tris was a good work out tho feeling it in my chest its propa tight and hurts.. on the subject of gf's at the gym my missus comes gym with me and she asked for some tri exercises to tone up so i got her doing some seated french press her arms still hurt 3-4 days later lol


For triceps I have mine doing tricep kickbacks with full contraction and pulldowns... She likes the kickbacks I will have to incorperate french press for her as well to keep her routine interesting for her.


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> still checkin in throwing the reps about despite being a silver hoe.
> 
> I managed to chuck one rep and then another but it said no no no you have had enough in the last 24 hrs old man sit down!
> 
> It's official, Silver Members exhaust their load too quickly;


You're a good man Rob...


----------



## ryoken

Im back again and throwing the luv round!

Can you guys stop talking about working out im seriously in a sulk as i have got a chest infection at the mo and cant workout at all as im too breathless you guys are making me feel worse only joking but boy do i feel rough today:rockon:


----------



## bigbob33

just thought I'd say, I'm training my mrs at home and [email protected]@ me I'm a hard pt!!


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> For triceps I have mine doing tricep kickbacks with full contraction and pulldowns... She likes the kickbacks I will have to incorperate french press for her as well to keep her routine interesting for her.


i would get her doing this but shes pregnant at the min baby is due in july so she cant do tri extensions coz leaning over i think shes become more interested in the BB'ing tho she wants to do more than just cario now lol b4 she was pregnant she was like 7st 5lb and like 5'1 - 5'2 she use 2 be a cheerleader (yes i bagged myself a hot one :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## rare6

max, robc , royk, and bigbob just got some loving haha


----------



## Mad7

Guys, got my luving back so......."prepare for the luvvvvvvv"......

Good to see the bronze thread still going strong !! :thumb:


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> i would get her doing this but shes pregnant at the min baby is due in july so she cant do tri extensions coz leaning over i think shes become more interested in the BB'ing tho she wants to do more than just cario now lol b4 she was pregnant she was like 7st 5lb and like 5'1 - 5'2 she use 2 be a cheerleader (yes i bagged myself a hot one :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


 :lol: :thumb:

Fair play to you mate.


----------



## Mad7

rare6 said:


> i would get her doing this but shes pregnant at the min baby is due in july so she cant do tri extensions coz leaning over i think shes become more interested in the BB'ing tho she wants to do more than just cario now lol b4 she was pregnant she was like 7st 5lb and like 5'1 - 5'2 she use 2 be a cheerleader (yes i bagged myself a hot one :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


Fair play matey, sounds a hotty........... At least your cardio is sorted ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with the little one :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> You're a good man Rob...


thanks mate so are you... When you are silver I've no doubt at all you will still kick it with the bronzers !! :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

rare6 said:


> i would get her doing this but shes pregnant at the min baby is due in july so she cant do tri extensions coz leaning over i think shes become more interested in the BB'ing tho she wants to do more than just cario now lol b4 she was pregnant she was like 7st 5lb and like 5'1 - 5'2 she use 2 be a cheerleader (yes i bagged myself a hot one :thumb: :lol: :thumb:


 congrats on the baby mate and on bagging yourself a hot one!

I love having a hotty for a missis and mines still looking great with a size 8 figure after giving birth to my 3 lovely little kids! :beer:


----------



## rare6

ryoken said:


> congrats on the baby mate and on bagging yourself a hot one!
> 
> I love having a hotty for a missis and mines still looking great with a size 8 figure after giving birth to my 3 lovely little kids! :beer:


thanx everyone

^^^lol nice one mate only the one for now tho mayb another in a few years


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think I just got all of you....You guys are moving up quick. You will catch up to me in no time.


----------



## bigbob33

I've just spread what little love I have


----------



## robc

nice one for reppin me still boys, too many too mention so easily but you know who you are, much love.

will be repping the **** off you all as soon as my load is replenished haha.

I have a spare 30 mins now for a bit of a browse on UKM before I got and meet a bird from work to do some work that has to be done tomorrow... other things may happen too. (your fcking right it will, she is more than up for it)

Good times.

What the rest of my bronze boys up to tonight?


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> I've just spread what little love I have


good man, your reps are coming along nicely too! :thumb:


----------



## higgz123

robc said:


> nice one for reppin me still boys, too many too mention so easily but you know who you are, much love.
> 
> will be repping the **** off you all as soon as my load is replenished haha.
> 
> I have a spare 30 mins now for a bit of a browse on UKM before I got and meet a bird from work to do some work that has to be done tomorrow... other things may happen too. (your fcking right it will, she is more than up for it)
> 
> Good times.
> 
> What the rest of my bronze boys up to tonight?


jus restin mate! got work early tomor!

make sure u give her good seeing to lol


----------



## rare6

robc said:


> nice one for reppin me still boys, too many too mention so easily but you know who you are, much love.
> 
> will be repping the **** off you all as soon as my load is replenished haha.
> 
> I have a spare 30 mins now for a bit of a browse on UKM before I got and meet a bird from work to do some work that has to be done tomorrow... other things may happen too. *(your fcking right it will, she is more than up for it)*
> 
> Good times.
> 
> What the rest of my bronze boys up to tonight?


badoink that **** lol


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> jus restin mate! got work early tomor!
> 
> make sure u give her good seeing to lol


Yes son, get your rest in, just as important as training, as you well know 

And yea, I'll make it so tomorrow at work she's walking funny, and laugh out loud as I hear her made up excuses as to why she is limping like ol' captain Hook.


05-03-2009 01:53 PM badger here u go, silverboy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Silverboy!! 

:wub:


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> badoink that **** lol


haha ah mate its gonna be crazy I will sleep well tonight. :thumb:


----------



## rare6

lol like a baby haha


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> lol like a baby haha


YEA BUDDY!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## rare6

robc said:


> Yes son, get your rest in, just as important as training, as you well know
> 
> *And yea, I'll make it so tomorrow at work she's walking funny, and laugh out loud as I hear her made up excuses as to why she is limping like ol' captain Hook.*
> 
> 
> 05-03-2009 01:53 PMbadger here u go, silverboy
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Silverboy!!
> 
> :wub:


hahahahahaha i did not see this ****ing hell man you are funny i cant stop rofpmsl


----------



## bigbob33

ive just bought dead space for my ps3 so i'll give that a canning tonight and if my lucks in the mrs as well!!!


----------



## higgz123

bigbob33 said:


> ive just bought dead space for my ps3 so i'll give that a canning tonight and if my lucks in the mrs as well!!!


good stuf i want killzone or street fighter!

but i stuck on mgs4 at mo, so annoyin!


----------



## MasterBlaster

higgz123 said:


> good stuf i want killzone or street fighter!
> 
> but i stuck on mgs4 at mo, so annoyin!


Killzone 2 is awsome man....I have been playing for the last 3 days after the Mrs. Bought me a new surround sound system and the graphics and sound are amazing. Here is a pic of the new surround sound system. It shakes my living room

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> Killzone 2 is awsome man....I have been playing for the last 3 days after the Mrs. Bought me a new surround sound system and the graphics and sound are amazing. Here is a pic of the new surround sound system. It shakes my living room
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


very lucky!

i am havin problems at mo playin online, i can't change my NAT from type 3 to type 2? do u no how i could?


----------



## MasterBlaster

higgz123 said:


> very lucky!
> 
> i am havin problems at mo playin online, i can't change my NAT from type 3 to type 2? do u no how i could?


i dont play online so I have no clue.... I get my a55 handed to me online. :lol:


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> i dont play online so I have no clue.... I get my a55 handed to me online. :lol:


k no worries! online sorts men from boys, u should get on there!

very addictive tho


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Killzone 2 is awsome man....I have been playing for the last 3 days after the Mrs. Bought me a new surround sound system and the graphics and sound are amazing. Here is a pic of the new surround sound system. It shakes my living room
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Niiiiiiiiice!!

Everyone get yer fckin 5.1s out!!!!

Mine;










Right, I'm off to do the business. I'll be back on later before bed time :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got it set-up Sunday and here is what it looks like set-up. I have to say that I have owned Onkyo before but this new one was so easy...


----------



## MasterBlaster

All you bastards must be shaggin the Mrs.....


----------



## rare6

hahaha na but i will be was munching like always


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> hahaha na but i will be was munching like always


Munching on what? Is that you're forplay? :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

I'm all boomed out, she got what was coming to be fair, so she can't moan to me when she can't walk without the aid of crutches.

Nice setup Max looks mint.

Bed time for me. ez.


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Munching on what? Is that you're forplay? :lol: :lol:


yep


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> yep


I guess all the sivers are procreating.... :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Just back from work and hit you all with my bronze love, **** ten hours of that **** job, time to eat and am back.


----------



## ryoken

all out of bronze love till tommorrow and all out of energy too man couldnt even manage ten pressups tonight let alone bench anything damn man flue sucks big style!

missis is ill too so no Bronze rompage for me either overall a bum day:cursing:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fellow brozers! Last night rocked, dead space is an awesome game and I spent some quality time with the mrs as well( wink wink)


----------



## adlewar

morning bronzers, i've been demoted in the night to silver???? :cursing:

anyone know why? loadsa bronzers got more post/reps than me........ :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

adlewar said:


> morning bronzers, i've been demoted in the night to silver???? :cursing:
> 
> anyone know why? loadsa bronzers got more post/reps than me........ :thumb:


Sorry to hear it mate maybe it's to do with your join date or something similar, just don't forget your roots


----------



## Goose

Had a good Shoulders and Calf workout last night. Introduced FST-7 training into my shoulders. Felt HARDCORE..

Will be spreading zee lurve today..


----------



## Goose

adlewar said:


> morning bronzers, i've been demoted in the night to silver???? :cursing:
> 
> anyone know why? loadsa bronzers got more post/reps than me........ :thumb:


Because you have been a member since August 2008.


----------



## adlewar

Goose said:


> Because you have been a member since August 2008.


what about ricksi?? he joined jan 2008......still bronze:confused1:


----------



## Goose

adlewar said:


> what about ricksi?? he joined jan 2008......still bronze:confused1:


Weird, although you have slighly more posts he has more reps. Don't understand it to be honest.


----------



## higgz123

aldewar dont forget where u learnt ur trade here in the bronze land!

goose is that fst good?

also i got a small arms session tonight!


----------



## adlewar

Goose said:


> Because you have been a member since August 2008.





Goose said:


> Weird, although you have slighly more posts he has more reps. Don't understand it to be honest.


off subject slightly, what did your man james say regarding cardio work when bulking, i'm strugglin to find a balance between light/heavy cardio, times etc......

reall wanna do some, but don't wanna c0ck my bulking up.....


----------



## higgz123

adlewar said:


> morning bronzers, i've been demoted in the night to silver???? :cursing:
> 
> anyone know why? loadsa bronzers got more post/reps than me........ :thumb:


their jealous and the whole board sees how bronze are controllin it, so they r demoting some of us!


----------



## adlewar

higgz123 said:


> their jealous and the whole board sees how bronze are controllin it, so they r demoting some of us!


bang on!!! [email protected] ha ha ha:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

Quote:

Originally Posted by higgz123

their jealous and the whole board sees how bronze are controllin it, so they r demoting some of us!

bang on!!! [email protected] ha ha ha

Sorry ladz, but that was kinda funny HAHAHA!! Have to keep the post runing unlike there dead one


----------



## steve_bbuk

One thing that really p*sses me off is this Gold,Silver,Bronze stuff..everywhere you go now there's people thinking they're better than other people. The first gym I trained at there was Platinum Membership which of course cost an arm and a leg more.. I recall when I started lifting members looking at me and saying"by rights you shouldn't be training downstairs,only upstairs"..I said "Hey I'll train where I want to"..do we really have to endure different status in the gym,on this site.I thought there was a Brotherhood of Iron..or has that concept bitten the dust..


----------



## adlewar

steve_bbuk said:


> One thing that really p*sses me off is this Gold,Silver,Bronze stuff..everywhere you go now there's people thinking they're better than other people. The first gym I trained at there was Platinum Membership which of course cost an arm and a leg more.. I recall when I started lifting members looking at me and saying"by rights you shouldn't be training downstairs,only upstairs"..I said "Hey I'll train where I want to"..do we really have to endure different status in the gym,on this site.I thought there was a Brotherhood of Iron..or has that concept bitten the dust..


its just a laugh buddy, don't think anyone really gives a sh!t who's what. i'm all for anti-segregation, just breaks up a boring day for me, can get get brilliant advice and a laugh aswell... :thumb:


----------



## higgz123

adlewar said:


> its just a laugh buddy, don't think anyone really gives a sh!t who's what. i'm all for anti-segregation, just breaks up a boring day for me, can get get brilliant advice and a laugh aswell... :thumb:


exactly its jus a laugh!

everyone helps each other no one takes it seriously


----------



## Sti_prodrive

steve_bbuk said:


> One thing that really p*sses me off is this Gold,Silver,Bronze stuff..everywhere you go now there's people thinking they're better than other people. The first gym I trained at there was Platinum Membership which of course cost an arm and a leg more.. I recall when I started lifting members looking at me and saying"by rights you shouldn't be training downstairs,only upstairs"..I said "Hey I'll train where I want to"..do we really have to endure different status in the gym,on this site.I thought there was a Brotherhood of Iron..or has that concept bitten the dust..


I know where your coming from!! I felt like that too but now come to think of it afew gold members do feel they r big but really its all just a laugh! infact im happy @ my status  makes me wana learn more & get to meet new brothers in UK-Muscle :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

It's all just a laugh mate, don't take it seriously! We are all friends here


----------



## higgz123

bigbob33 said:


> It's all just a laugh mate, don't take it seriously! We are all friends here


bronze is where its happening!


----------



## bigbob33

True enough!


----------



## W33BAM

higgz123 said:


> bronze is where its happening!


Damn right!

And lets face it, you don't see no-one using Gold or Silver coloured DreamTan now do you!!

They all wanna be us!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adlewar

W33BAM said:


> Damn right!
> 
> And lets face it, you don't see no-one using Gold or Silver coloured DreamTan now do you!!
> 
> They all wanna be us!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i've seen a green tan:whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

adlewar said:


> i've seen a green tan:whistling:


Jan Tana gone wrong...?? Or JDubya stylee....!!


----------



## bigbob33

I heard the green ones only for short gay men!


----------



## adlewar

bigbob33 said:


> I heard the green ones only for short thin gay men!


----------



## bigbob33

^^  ^^


----------



## rare6

hello bronze buddys :thumb: hows everyone doing? i kno i should ask somewhere else but if you was me and u was ment to be deadlifting today and and had bad DOMS in legs ( more claves ) and slight lower back pain would you leave it out this week? lend a fellow bronzer a hand :beer:


----------



## adlewar

rare6 said:


> hello bronze buddys :thumb: hows everyone doing? i kno i should ask somewhere else but if you was me and u was ment to be deadlifting today and and had bad DOMS in legs ( more claves ) and slight lower back pain would you leave it out this week? lend a fellow bronzer a hand :beer:


me personally.....yes buddy i would, i'd do chest, lyin flat on bench...lovely:thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123

rare6 said:


> hello bronze buddys :thumb: hows everyone doing? i kno i should ask somewhere else but if you was me and u was ment to be deadlifting today and and had bad DOMS in legs ( more claves ) and slight lower back pain would you leave it out this week? lend a fellow bronzer a hand :beer:


def leave it out!

last ting u want is injury now with way u been progressin!


----------



## higgz123

i am doing arms tonight and i tink i am going to try fst-7 for the last exercise on bi ceps to get a good pump!

looking forward to it!


----------



## rare6

i done chest 2 days ago lol mega workout... i need to do back tho coz other parts of the body are still recovering its not so much lower back pain its muscle ache sort of in the glutes i will still leave it out


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> hello bronze buddys :thumb: hows everyone doing? i kno i should ask somewhere else but if you was me and u was ment to be deadlifting today and and had bad DOMS in legs ( more claves ) and slight lower back pain would you leave it out this week? lend a fellow bronzer a hand :beer:





rare6 said:


> i done chest 2 days ago lol mega workout... i need to do back tho coz other parts of the body are still recovering its not so much lower back pain its muscle ache sort of in the glutes i will still leave it out


Listen here fellow bronzer!!;

Don't take this the wrong way but your muscles are bound to ache.

Either that or your form's not right, straining your back rather than building strength/muscle in it.

Missing deadlifting for 1 week wont effect your progression too much, but you could still stretch the muscles out by deadlifting just using an olympic bar and no added weights.

Also proper warm up and stretches required.

Never lie down to back pain. The surrounding muscles will only end up compensating for it. Resulting in further complications/aches and pains.


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> Listen here fellow bronzer!!;
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your muscles are bound to ache.
> 
> Either that or your form's not right, straining your back rather than building strength/muscle in it.
> 
> Missing deadlifting for 1 week wont effect your progression too much, but you could still stretch the muscles out by deadlifting just using an olympic bar and no added weights.
> 
> Also proper warm up and stretches required.
> 
> Never lie down to back pain. The surrounding muscles will only end up compensating for it. Resulting in further complications/aches and pains.


Good advice.......I will rep you when I'm loaded again :thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar

rare6 said:


> i done chest 2 days ago lol mega workout... i need to do back tho coz other parts of the body are still recovering its not so much lower back pain its muscle ache sort of in the glutes i will still leave it out


you can still train back buddy, just not heavy deadlifts, only you know what the pain is.........

do some row's, chin's, anything thats not pressurising your lower back.... :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

W33BAM said:


> Listen here fellow bronzer!!;
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but your muscles are bound to ache.
> 
> Either that or your form's not right, straining your back rather than building strength/muscle in it.
> 
> Missing deadlifting for 1 week wont effect your progression too much, but you could still stretch the muscles out by deadlifting just using an olympic bar and no added weights.
> 
> Also proper warm up and stretches required.
> 
> Never lie down to back pain. The surrounding muscles will only end up compensating for it. Resulting in further complications/aches and pains.


not taken the rong way at all thanx for your opinion will still train it with weighted hyperextenision i always stretch and warm up it is a must.. its that recenly i had treatment on my back due to muscle tightness and lactic acid build up and was told to ease back into training witch i aint really done. altho i strecth and warm up propa from now on i started back deadlifting between 70-100kg my back has been fine but today its more my legs that are sore and dont think i could deadlift with strict form this is the reason im leaving it out dont wanna ruin my back again as it has only just started getting better.. deadlifting is helping my core muscles and making my lower back stronger.. i always lift with correct form or theres now point


----------



## rare6

i kno its hard to judge without knowing anything about me but that is y i was thinking of leaving it out coz it cost me enough money i dont wana risk it it was only done about 1-2 months ago


----------



## bigbob33

just handed out what little reps i had


----------



## badger

Been on a tour of most of the north east at work today but it kept me out of the way so I can't moan, looking forward to next week back on 4.30am starts.

F*ck me never thought i'd look forward to 4.30 starts lol :lol: .

On countdown to going to Paris with the missus at easter for a long weekend, anyone else got there hols booked yet ? Where's everyone going ?

Chucked some more about but i'm spent again at min i'll try later. :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

all i can afford this year is a weeks camping in paignton, but the kids love it so its all good! im hoping to take them abroad next year cause they still havnt been on a plane and that makes me feel like a bad parent:crying:

still at least we are gfoing somewhere


----------



## badger

kid's won't see it that way mate, there on hol with their mum + dad, running round on beach,eating ice creams n having fun.

Me and the missus haven't got kids so it's easier(and cheaper) for us to travel, doesn't matter where you are, it's who you're with and what you're doing i'm sure you'll have a blinder.


----------



## Goose

Just do your back as normal! aching or not, be a man!! feel the burn!

Don't have to go heavy all the time. Rep it!


----------



## Mad7

badger said:


> Been on a tour of most of the north east at work today but it kept me out of the way so I can't moan, looking forward to next week back on 4.30am starts.
> 
> F*ck me never thought i'd look forward to 4.30 starts lol :lol: .
> 
> On countdown to going to Paris with the missus at easter for a long weekend, *anyone else got there hols booked yet ? Where's everyone going ?*
> 
> Chucked some more about but i'm spent again at min i'll try later. :beer:


Holidays.............. my kids have got stuff planned (football tours and swimming tours with their clubs) but outside that I haven't even thought about Hols. I was hoping to get a last minute cheap deal but I dont think there will be many floating about this year... :cool2:


----------



## bigbob33

badger said:


> kid's won't see it that way mate, there on hol with their mum + dad, running round on beach,eating ice creams n having fun.
> 
> Me and the missus haven't got kids so it's easier(and cheaper) for us to travel, doesn't matter where you are, it's who you're with and what you're doing i'm sure you'll have a blinder.


I reckon your right so long as everyones happy who gives a toss!


----------



## MasterBlaster

How are all the Bronzers doing today? I am trying to make it through the day, I was on the pi55 a lil too much last night and was still drunk when I got to work today...WTF was I thinking? not good but making it through the day....Then we leave tonight for the Arnold Classic.


----------



## badger

Mad7 said:


> Holidays.............. my kids have got stuff planned (football tours and swimming tours with their clubs) but outside that I haven't even thought about Hols. I was hoping to get a last minute cheap deal but I dont think there will be many floating about this year... :cool2:


Not sure was looking the other day(hopefully get a cheap week in sharm to get some diving in later on in year depending on how overtime go's) and there was some real bargains to be had if you were going for last min deals, don't forget cos there's less money kicking about they'll be desperate to get people to book. Off to gym now have a good un i'll check in later.


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> How are all the Bronzers doing today? I am trying to make it through the day, I was on the pi55 a lil too much last night and was still drunk when I got to work today...WTF was I thinking? not good but making it through the day....Then we leave tonight for the Arnold Classic.


Have fun mate and get some pics and whack em in ere for us to see!!!! :bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> Have fun mate and get some pics and whack em in ere for us to see!!!! :bounce:


I will be taking plenty of pics...just cleared room on the DC and bought another 8 gig card so I should be fine.... :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I will be taking plenty of pics...just cleared room on the DC and bought another 8 gig card so I should be fine.... :thumbup1:


Nice :thumb:


----------



## badger

Have a good un pal. :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Looks like I have turned siver fellas....So fck all you bronzers haha

Im just kiding... Looks like I owe a round of reps...


----------



## Rickski

hi boys in from work and hit up as many as i could, hmmm givin 10 and receiving 3, ah well don't give to receive do we, hope santa brings some nice bronze love soon:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, were about 3 hrs into our trip to the Arnold Classic. We have about S hrs of driving left before we get to the hotel.

We will be getting there about 3 am and getting an early start in the morning but it will be worth it I know.


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> Well, were about 3 hrs into our trip to the Arnold Classic. We have about S hrs of driving left before we get to the hotel.
> 
> We will be getting there about 3 am and getting an early start in the morning but it will be worth it I know.


I am turning green with envy. :rockon:


----------



## higgz123

morning bronzers, its rest day for me today!


----------



## rare6

:thumb :rest day for me 2 dont 4get the pics maxmuscle we wana see to


----------



## adlewar

sort of rest day for me...........no gym........just house moving.......sh!te:cursing:

sunday.........big rest/big cheat meal/big b.j with a bit of luck:thumb:


----------



## robc

morning gym for me, mixin lighter weights with plenty cardio get rid of this slight excess of bf%!!

Suns out so already I'm in a good mood and ready to chill out after the gym.

Have fun at the arnold Max!

Everyone; Have a great day!


----------



## Mad7

morning fellow bronzers.........

rest day for me too but may make use of this weather and take the bike out for a bit. :thumb:


----------



## brett the heart

ive been on this site for over a year so tell me what half whit decided the gold silver and bronze membership. i thought every body was equal now some idiot has decided hes better than every body else. YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT INTO THIS CRAP SO SHOVE IT UP UOUR ****


----------



## rare6

brett the heart said:


> ive been on this site for over a year so tell me what half whit decided the gold silver and bronze membership. i thought every body was equal now some idiot has decided hes better than every body else. YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT INTO THIS CRAP SO SHOVE IT UP UOUR ****


the mods did.. it aint about whos better than who. no one cares what colour people are i take advice from bronze members silver and gold the gold silver bronze threds are just really for people to get to know each other i dont think any harm was ment by it


----------



## robc

brett the heart said:


> ive been on this site for over a year so tell me what half whit decided the gold silver and bronze membership. i thought every body was equal now some idiot has decided hes better than every body else. YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT INTO THIS CRAP SO SHOVE IT UP UOUR ****


Take it easy mate, these gold silver bronze threads are just a mess about...

The idea behind it is it will be easy to spot long term members of the forum, those that have contributed a lot and provided plenty of decent advice to those that are either newer or just have not posted a lot.

It is not meant as a divide between any one, don't worry about that.

You are bronze because your post count is a bit low, get a few more reps and another hundred or so posts and your a silver member.

Just about how active people are and what good they contribute to the community.


----------



## Rob68

brett the heart said:


> ive been on this site for over a year so tell me what half whit decided the gold silver and bronze membership. i thought every body was equal now some idiot has decided hes better than every body else. YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT INTO THIS CRAP SO SHOVE IT UP UOUR ****


who got out of bed the wrong side? :whistling: ...........................


----------



## bigbob33

morning fellow bronzers, JUST GOT BACK FROM A SERIOUS CHEST THRASHING and now i'm going shopping as a lot of my clothes don't fit anymore:thumb:

my sh1t is really starting to come together, this bulking lark is great!!!

max mate have a good one:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

brett mate its all just a laugh, dont stress bro:beer:


----------



## pudj

got love again


----------



## rare6

bigbob33 said:


> morning fellow bronzers, *JUST GOT BACK FROM A SERIOUS CHEST THRASHING* and now i'm going shopping as a lot of *my clothes don't fit anymore* :thumb:
> 
> my sh1t is really starting to come together, this bulking lark is great!!!
> 
> max mate have a good one:thumbup1:


i know how these 2 things feel mate my clothes are getting too tight but i buy my clothes big neway im now heading into the large colthes the look like dresses where im so short but if i get them smaller there too tight and look like waist coats haha


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> Take it easy mate, these gold silver bronze threads are just a mess about...
> 
> The idea behind it is it will be easy to spot long term members of the forum, those that have contributed a lot and provided plenty of decent advice to those that are either newer or just have not posted a lot.
> 
> It is not meant as a divide between any one, don't worry about that.
> 
> You are bronze because your post count is a bit low, get a few more reps and *another hundred or so posts and your a silver member.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Just about how active people are and what good they contribute to the community.


I could be wrong but I am thinking this has to be 250 as I have been a member since Jan 2008 and my rep is ok but my posts are below 250 I am sure that will change silver when I reach 250, :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

brett the heart said:


> ive been on this site for over a year so tell me what half whit decided the gold silver and bronze membership. i thought every body was equal now some idiot has decided hes better than every body else. YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT INTO THIS CRAP SO SHOVE IT UP UOUR ****


That would be the admin, Lorian, you know the guy who owns this forum?


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> I could be wrong but I am thinking this has to be 250 as I have been a member since Jan 2008 and my rep is ok but my posts are below 250 I am sure that will change silver when I reach 250, :confused1:


Get posting and find out :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> Get posting and find out :thumb:


Feel like posting a load of 1 word answers just to find out but will be a bit sad to see the bronze badge go although it is always in my heart.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Feel like posting a load of 1 word answers just to find out but will be a bit sad to see the bronze badge go although it is always in my heart.


Go for it mate, nothing stopping you from posting here still! as I do. Just as long as you don't forget you were a bronzer its all good! :beer:


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> Go for it mate, nothing stopping you from posting here still! as I do. Just as long as you don't forget you were a bronzer its all good! :beer:


No, that will never happen, I have got to know a bunch of people that I may of met but not had the daily intensity of this thread so for this reason I think this has been a great idea, to the other people getting upset, just dive in and chat with us all, personally I look for the Bronze thread first when I log on.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> No, that will never happen, I have got to know a bunch of people that I may of met but not had the daily intensity of this thread so for this reason I think this has been a great idea, to the other people getting upset, just dive in and chat with us all, personally I look for the Bronze thread first when I log on.


haha same as 

Can't wait to see Max's pics of the arnold!


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> haha same as
> 
> Can't wait to see Max's pics of the arnold!


Yeah, lucky swine I am jealous lol, although I have noticed after pressure from the silver forum he dropped his badge, never mind I still give him some bronze love everyday.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Yeah, lucky swine I am jealous lol, although I have noticed after pressure from the silver forum he dropped his badge, never mind I still give him some bronze love everyday.


LOL the g1t.

I don't buckle under such pressure, and don't think I will even bother posting in the silver thread, unless it is to offend them.


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> LOL the g1t.
> 
> I don't buckle under such pressure, and don't think I will even bother posting in the silver thread, unless it is to offend them.


Have they tried to recruit you yet?


----------



## Rob68

robc said:


> LOL the g1t.
> 
> I don't buckle under such pressure, and don't think I will even bother posting in the silver thread, *unless it is to offend them*.


oi....i heard that .... :ban:


----------



## Rickski

RJ68 said:


> oi....i heard that .... :ban:


What gym you at RJ68, notice you are a manc.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Have they tried to recruit you yet?


haha nah but then I haven't posted in the Silver thread, I don't think anyway.


----------



## badger

Rickski said:


> No, that will never happen, I have got to know a bunch of people that I may of met but not had the daily intensity of this thread so for this reason I think this has been a great idea, to the other people getting upset, just dive in and chat with us all, personally I look for the Bronze thread first when I log on.


Aye same here, probably most regular i've posted in ages


----------



## badger

Been working today and on again tomorrow so not proper rest days but not training again until Mon, might go and meet some of the lads for a pint as they get back from rugby see how they got on. Wonder how Max is getting on at the Arnolds ?


----------



## Rickski

badger said:


> Been working today and on again tomorrow so not proper rest days but not training again until Mon, might go and meet some of the lads for a pint as they get back from rugby see how they got on. Wonder how Max is getting on at the Arnolds ?


Must be having a great time i'll bet.


----------



## Rickski

get my reps back later tonight, although I am working 7pm till 5am running a card competition for old people, well someones gotta do it.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> get my reps back later tonight, although I am working 7pm till 5am running a card competition for old people, well someones gotta do it.


till 5am! :lol: old ravers!


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> till 5am! :lol: old ravers!


The cards finish around 2am but with paperwork and stuff I don't get away till 5:whistling:


----------



## Rickski

Well guys 7 more posts until silver unless i am sadly wrong!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Good man, we will welcome you with open arms


----------



## Rickski

MaKaVeLi said:


> Good man, we will welcome you with open arms


Hope there is no painful initiation ceremony:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

No, just 2 blowjobs each for me and GHS and a dry bumming:lol:


----------



## Rickski

Any Man u fans on this thread, what do you think the score will be?, could be a tuff match at Fulham they have been good at home apart from the Hull game last week.


----------



## Rickski

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, just 2 blowjobs each for me and GHS and a dry bumming:lol:


Feck that sounds bad.


----------



## Rickski

Well the moment is here this last post and I should change colour or look completely mad lets see..........


----------



## Rickski

Rickski said:


> Well the moment is here this last post and I should change colour or look completely mad lets see..........


Well so much for my thinking I can not understand the criteria for this hmmm.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Well so much for my thinking I can not understand the criteria for this hmmm.


Might need another month, or week or some amount of time..


----------



## Rickski

Mak just repped me out of the kindness of his heart, and turned me silver will rep you back dude later, now for that initiation I am a bit busy right now..............


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Mak just repped me out of the kindness of his heart, and turned me silver will rep you back dude later, now for that initiation I am a bit busy right now..............


How many rep points do you have? :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

every ones turning silver! DON'T LEAVE GUYS:crying: you're a good bunch of blokes and it's fun chatting. starting to feel like i know you chaps now!


----------



## rare6

aww we wont leave you we loveeeeeeee you mannnnnn :no:


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> aww we wont leave you we loveeeeeeee you mannnnnn :no:


cheers bro, i feel much better know:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> How many rep points do you have? :bounce:


8077 rep points, but the main factor as I thought is as lond as your reps are around 5000 and you have been a few months you need 250 posts, gold is prob 500 or something and more of the others.


----------



## Rickski

bigbob33 said:


> every ones turning silver! DON'T LEAVE GUYS:crying: you're a good bunch of blokes and it's fun chatting. starting to feel like i know you chaps now!


I am going nowhere dude you guys are mates now period. Anyways you should be silver at 250 if you have been a member long enough your rep is high enough.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> 8077 rep points, but the main factor as I thought is as lond as your reps are around 5000 and you have been a few months you need 250 posts, gold is prob 500 or something and more of the others.


I see! I have 7525 now, but I think I crossed over when I got about 5000 or so...

Mak has loads of reps so him repping you would have boosted it a lot, like when shaunmc repped me when i was 1000 points it went BOOM 2000 points :lol:

:thumb: :thumb :

Don't worry bigbob!!! even when I'm gold I'll post here. This place, to be honest, is for former bronzers as much as for bronzers themselves, cos we were all one before! keep active on UK-M mate and you will soon enough be silver :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

i have 7155 rep points but i only joined this year so i think it'll be a little while before i join you, still bronze forever:thumbup1:


----------



## Rudedog

Who wants some reps?


----------



## bigbob33

Rudedog said:


> Who wants some reps?


oh go on then, if you insist


----------



## robc

Rudedog said:


> Who wants some reps?


chuck some my way mate I will do same when my "load" is replenished :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

I've already shot my load for today


----------



## Rudedog

It's says I must spread some around before I can give to you 2 again. How many more people do I need to rep before I can rep you 2 again


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'll lay a bronzer on your face


----------



## bigbob33

Rudedog said:


> It's says I must spread some around before I can give to you 2 again. How many more people do I need to rep before I can rep you 2 again


Fk knows! I just keep going down my list

at least 3 others I think.


----------



## robc

Rudedog said:


> It's says I must spread some around before I can give to you 2 again. How many more people do I need to rep before I can rep you 2 again


I think you have to wait until your load is back again mate!


----------



## Rudedog

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll lay a bronzer on your face


Yes please big boy


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll lay a bronzer on your face


You're a bad man


----------



## Mad7

Guys, I see some of you who have turned silver have changed your sig's to the different colour wings.................... :confused1:

Did I miss something or is it something you "silver" boys do.... :whistling: :whistling:

Hopefully its to remember your roots ?? :tongue: :beer:


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> Guys, I see some of you who have turned silver have changed your sig's to the different colour wings.................... :confused1:
> 
> Did I miss something or is it something you "silver" boys do.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Hopefully its to remember your roots ?? :tongue: :beer:


haha I changed mine to the correct one!! hehe


----------



## C12AIG

Yo! :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

C12AIG said:


> Yo! :thumbup1:


ez bro!


----------



## Mad7

robc said:


> ez bro!


robc.............

Nice touch to the bronze badge,

We will all change one day but reps for the "never forget your roots":thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

hello bronzers hows everyone doing? thought id drop in show some love reps all round till i got none left


----------



## Mad7

Well it will be reps when I'm loaded again lol.............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> robc.............
> 
> Nice touch to the bronze badge,
> 
> We will all change one day but reps for the "never forget your roots":thumbup1:


 :thumb:

Gonna be goin out soon, on the **** again, test this Milk Thistle to see if it does help with liver detoxification. What an excuse to go out and drink eh?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

:tongue:



robc said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Gonna be goin out soon, on the **** again, test this Milk Thistle to see if it does help with liver detoxification. What an excuse to go out and drink eh?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Thats where age kicks in............ I just got back from the rugby club and now its cheat meal curry, and TV........... Oh to be young (ish) again :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Milk thistle, do you mix it with vodka when you're out .....lol


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Thats where age kicks in............ I just got back from the rugby club and now its cheat meal curry, and TV........... Oh to be young (ish) again :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Milk thistle, do you mix it with vodka when you're out .....lol


hahaha how funny you say that! I'm having diet cherry coke with vodka, minimize the cals maaan!

But yea I heard its good for when you drink so I think this is a good test of its efficacy, and what better subject than yourself to truly know if it works?

How old are you dude? I am 27 this year :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Hey bronzers, whats the chat tonight then? No shenanigans to report??


----------



## Rickski

Mad7 said:


> robc.............
> 
> Nice touch to the bronze badge,
> 
> We will all change one day but reps for the "never forget your roots":thumbup1:


We needed to change the badge as it was gold really, we are not wannabee's and are all proud of the bronze emblem. I feel more bronze now I am silver if that makes any sense. Bronze power!!!!!


----------



## higgz123

morning all!

nice and early for me today as i am in work!

training legs at 2pm


----------



## bigbob33

morning guys, how's everyone doing today?

No gym today but I've got tkd this evening so there is some serious cardio coming


----------



## robc

The Milk Thistle appears to work!

I do still feel tired but somehow not near as bad as I usually do, I always need a bit more sleep and then still feel tired after drinking anyway, but I'm ok now.


----------



## bigbob33

robc said:


> The Milk Thistle appears to work!
> 
> I do still feel tired but somehow not near as bad as I usually do, I always need a bit more sleep and then still feel tired after drinking anyway, but I'm ok now.


That's worth knowing as when I drink I always have the hangover from hell!!


----------



## Mad7

robc said:


> hahaha how funny you say that! I'm having diet cherry coke with vodka, minimize the cals maaan!
> 
> But yea I heard its good for when you drink so I think this is a good test of its efficacy, and what better subject than yourself to truly know if it works?
> 
> How old are you dude? I am 27 this year :thumb:


Robc

I am the ripe old age of..............43 !!!

luckily only in body and not in mind, my mind still thinks I'm a lot younger :thumbup1:

Good news with the milk thistle


----------



## bigbob33

I'm 34 now and still feel good


----------



## robc

ah nice one bob and mad7!

Keep it real, no matter how old you are, do the things you love doing and treat your loved ones with much love, life will be fair to you back.

I'm not far off mid 30s either!! scary prospect but to be fair to you thats life and its apart of living so meh as I say!

Yea deffo good news on the milk thistle as I am planning a prohormone/designer steroid cycle to try out, see if they work ok for me (hate needles with a passion, unfortunately so oral only) done so much research my head is spinning but then I never, ever, go into anything without knowing everything I can.

So its good to know that milk thistle does work well for me for removing toxins. whether it is good for repairing damage from oral roids or not... I hope so. A lot of medical studies appear to show it does help, although I haven't found any that have used oral steroids as a subject matter to be fair!


----------



## Rudedog

Hello lads reps for you both


----------



## robc

ez mate hows it going today?

reps for u too!


----------



## rare6

heyyyyyyyyy how you doinnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fozyspilgrims

:2guns:


----------



## robc

:gun_bandana:


----------



## badger

just got in from work, stuffed half a chicken down neck. Was looking forward to taking dog out (it's been sunny all morning) sat looking out the window and it's absolutely ar5ing it down with rain, oh well have to sit and count my reps from Kai winning the Arnold :thumb:


----------



## niknaknok

hi 5 to the bronzes

gold,silver and bronze just colours lads.lets be happy with what we got .ive been a member for more than a year but refuse to post and open threads just to get my self a higher no.just watchin and learnin and i speak when i need to..


----------



## robc

niknaknok said:


> hi 5 to the bronzes
> 
> gold,silver and bronze just colours lads.lets be happy with what we got .ive been a member for more than a year but refuse to post and open threads just to get my self a higher no.just watchin and learnin and i speak when i need to..


Fair play to you


----------



## Rudedog

Yeah I'm good lads bored though


----------



## badger

niknaknok said:


> hi 5 to the bronzes
> 
> gold,silver and bronze just colours lads.lets be happy with what we got .ive been a member for more than a year but refuse to post and open threads just to get my self a higher no.just watchin and learnin and i speak when i need to..


thats ok pal, it's all tongue in cheek, just a bit of fun pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

lol people still cant seem to grasp this is just a bit of fun can they.. was i being shot at (ducks out and hides lol)


----------



## robc

badger said:


> thats ok pal, it's all tongue in cheek, just a bit of fun pal. :thumbup1:


I can't really blame any one for thinking it mind you. But then thats what this board is, everyone taking the p1ss out of each other in a light hearted way with no malice intended


----------



## bigbob33

alright boys! just wanted to let you know i finally managed to buy a suit:thumbup1:

got a 50" chest one but i'll have to take it to a taylor to get the massive belly space removed! does everyone have this problem or is it just me?

any way ive got to iron my tkd suit now ready for an hours fun tonight:tongue:i'm going to kick some ar$e:thumb:


----------



## rare6

aint had to buy a suit but i would guess i would have to get something done im 41 on top 30 at bottom


----------



## bigbob33

mate its been a nightmare! having said that its done now and in celebration ive handed out what few reps i had:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> aint had to buy a suit but i would guess i would have to get something done im 41 on top 30 at bottom


So how did you get on deadlifting then???


----------



## badger

Nice one mate, what you doing tonight sparring ? Was down your way bout 4 or 5 years ago for a kickboxing event at a big leisure centre in weston, then local fighters and promotion staff took us round weston ended up in a nightclub think it was called Beach or summat. Had a top night was some real characters out with us, funny as f*ck some good lads.


----------



## rare6

W33BAM said:


> So how did you get on deadlifting then???


i didnt i was lazy lol my legs had bad DOMS i knew it wernt gona happen i need to rework my days so it dont happen again


----------



## badger

Chicken :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

badger said:


> Nice one mate, what you doing tonight sparring ? Was down your way bout 4 or 5 years ago for a kickboxing event at a big leisure centre in weston, then local fighters and promotion staff took us round weston ended up in a nightclub think it was called Beach or summat. Had a top night was some real characters out with us, funny as f*ck some good lads.


my mate runs that event its called fight club, if you fancy coming down again we'll have to go for a few beers!

it will just be sparring as im a girl and i dont want to get hurt and mess up my training:lol:


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> my mate runs that event its called fight club, if you fancy coming down again we'll have to go for a few beers!
> 
> it will just be sparring as im a girl and i dont want to get hurt and mess up my training:lol:


you know the rules about fight club.


----------



## bigbob33

robc said:


> you know the rules about fight club.


 exactlyh34r:


----------



## W33BAM

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Fuuuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkkkk Errrrrrrrrssssssssssssssse Wonnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh!!

1...... 2...... 3...... 4...... 5...... 6...... Ok I feel better now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Not done any kickboxing for about 3yrs but i think some of the lads are still competing, i'll have to go catch up with them see if they are fighting down that way again and come down with em. I'll keep u posted :beer:


----------



## badger

you alright Bam, having a bad day by any chance :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkkkk Errrrrrrrrssssssssssssssse Wonnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh!!
> 
> 1...... 2...... 3...... 4...... 5...... 6...... Ok I feel better now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 troubles mate?


----------



## W33BAM

W33BAM said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkkkk Errrrrrrrrssssssssssssssse Wonnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh!!
> 
> 1...... 2...... 3...... 4...... 5...... 6...... Ok I feel better now! :lol: :lol: :lol:





bigbob33 said:


> troubles mate?


Ummmmm, yeah! :lol: :lol: :lol:

See What do you call steroids thread!!


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Ummmmm, yeah! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> See What do you call steroids thread!!


 you on about that gymboy22 cnut?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Ummmmm, yeah! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> See What do you call steroids thread!!


He called me fatty:crying:

:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> He called me fatty:crying:
> 
> :lol:


 sometimes the truth hurts!!

your carrying at least0.00005% too much bodyfat! 3 mins on the bike for you:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> you on about that gymboy22 cnut?


Thats the one. Token edjit! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

ah hahahahhahahahaha makky the fatty!


----------



## robc

Hopefully that will cheer u up bambam!!!!

That movie makes me cry with laughter!


----------



## robc

POW POW!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

robc said:


> Hopefully that will cheer u up bambam!!!!
> 
> That movie makes me cry with laughter!


 very funny film mate! i pi55ed myself when i watched it:lol:


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> very funny film mate! i pi55ed myself when i watched it:lol:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Hello?


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> Hello?


Hello!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bronzers! How is everyone this morning?


----------



## robc

not bad mate, could have done with more sleep but oh well. off to work I go!


----------



## higgz123

morning all!

big chest session tonight!

tink i going to do

4 sets flat bench

4 sets incline DB

3 sets incline cable flies

3 sets wide dips

Cant wait! wot everyone else training tongiht!


----------



## bigbob33

I'm going for a heavy back session, looking forward to it although I ache from tkd last night, hopefully it'll ease the pain a bit!


----------



## adlewar

changing my routine tonight, been doin 5x5 routine.....

gonna change tonight to push/pull/legs........

so big push night ahead...........looking forward to it............ :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

Morning guys & Gals,

Trained Chest and Bi's this morning. Really good session and felt strong :thumb:

Always sets up the week if you have a good session on a Monday:thumbup1:


----------



## rare6

i've woke up bunged up i cant breath propa nd feel sick coz of it.. on a better note im gon gym later lol got biceps & triceps quick day for me


----------



## Goose

Chest and tri's for me!

Feeling tired though


----------



## Rickski

Could be legs, or shoulders, start of the week so I will see what is busy at the gym and go for the easiest to get on.


----------



## gotrav

good leg session yesterday... stairs no fun at all 2day - chest 2night , bring it


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here is the link to some of the pics I have put up so far fellas....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/53776-2009-arnold-classic-pics.html


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Here is the link to some of the pics I have put up so far *fellas....*


I've never felt so insulted!!! I'm away to phone the PC brigade you racist!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> I've never felt so insulted!!! I'm away to phone the PC brigade you racist!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


and gals....Sorry :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## W33BAM

Ok, we are friends again!!

Ace pics btw. 50 is on my 'allowed' list!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Ok, we are friends again!!
> 
> Ace pics btw. 50 is on my 'allowed' list!!!


Thanks...It was alot of fun and to meet all the pros and UFC guys... I got alot of good training ideas and advice from Tricky and Dexter... They all gave autographs and great advice... :cool2:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks...It was alot of fun and to meet all the pros and UFC guys... I got alot of good training ideas and advice from Tricky and Dexter... They all gave autographs and great advice... :cool2:


Aye awrite! GIUP!!! Just kidding!!

I'd have been as happy as a pig in sh1t to have been there. I have soooo many hero's!

Shame we live so far away. Johnny would've loved it!

We keep saying we're ginna get over for the Olympia....


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Aye awrite! GIUP!!! Just kidding!!
> 
> I'd have been as happy as a pig in sh1t to have been there. I have soooo many hero's!
> 
> Shame we live so far away. Johnny would've loved it!
> 
> We keep saying we're ginna get over for the Olympia....


Well if you plan on it then let me know cause I will be there for it as well. Its only a 2 hr flight from here though.


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Well if you plan on it then let me know cause I will be there for it as well. Its only a 2 hr flight from here though.


Wish it was the same from here!!

Wont be this year, I doubt, when we do go though. Hoping to move back home this year. Prob next year. We were gonna go for J's 30th birthday 2 years ago but it never materialised cause we had a busy year and 2007 was the first year he competed and done 4 shows....

Heres hoping for next year though. I wanna go to Boston, New Yoik and Miami aswell so a wide spread road trip could be on the cards!


----------



## Mad7

Max, great photo's looks like you had a good time

W33BAM, have you seen Dutch_scotts thread about Olympia costs.......His GF got a great deal for 2 for under 1K (i think)

check out the thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/53566-mr-olympia-2009-booked-up-1k-2-deal.html


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> W33BAM, have you seen Dutch_scotts thread about Olympia costs.......His GF got a great deal for 2 for under 1K (i think)
> 
> check out the thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/53566-mr-olympia-2009-booked-up-1k-2-deal.html


Yeah I saw that, thanks for the link tho mate. 

We're nay goony get over this year but I am hoping to get there next year. They always release the dates too late for me though!! I likes to plan ahead!!!


----------



## C12AIG

Mad7 said:


> Morning guys & Gals,
> 
> Trained Chest and Bi's this morning. Really good session and felt strong :thumb:
> 
> Always sets up the week if you have a good session on a Monday:thumbup1:


Quads for me this morning. Was gonna do shoulders aswell but felt awful due to the sesh so i'll put them in another workout this week.

The way your saying sets up a good week if you have a good session on the Monday. I hope I can walk ok tomoro and not be a gimp with a limp :laugh:


----------



## tazzy-lee

im here lol


----------



## bigbob33

tazzy-lee said:


> im here lol


hello!

nice pics max, looked cool as **** :thumbup1:

just got back from the gym and i'm handing out reps:thumb:


----------



## robc

ez guys

Nice pics Max hope you had a great time!


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> ez guys
> 
> Nice pics Max hope you had a great time!


I can't remember the last time I had a day like that. I met so many pro's got so many supps and had genuine conversations with Dexter, Tricky, Brandon, Tito Ortiz, Forrest Whitaker...All gave good input and were very supportive... I got so many autographs I felt like a lil kid all day long.


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a day like that. I met so many pro's got so many supps and had genuine conversations with Dexter, Tricky, Brandon, Tito Ortiz, Forrest Whitaker...All gave good input and were very supportive... I got so many autographs I felt like a lil kid all day long.


 :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Chest and arms for me tonight. Feck I need a 4 day split! This is too much! I done 30 mins cycling at 35-40 mph on level 6! This was including my am cardio!

Ideally I would do;

monday: 20 mins cardio am, chest and bi's pm

tuesday: 30 mins cardio am

wednesday: 20 mins cardio am, legs pm

thursday: 30 mins cardio am, glutes, abs and triceps pm

friday: 20 mins cardio am, back and shoulders pm

saturday: 30 mins cardio am

sunday: REST! Phew!

But just now I'm working off a 3 day split which is purely for habits sake and I have a 30 mile round trip to the gym.

I am not training for competition so don't see why I should be so strict just yet!

Any suggestions??


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Chest and arms for me tonight. Feck I need a 4 day split! This is too much! I done 30 mins cycling at 35-40 mph on level 6! This was including my am cardio!
> 
> Ideally I would do;
> 
> monday: 20 mins cardio am, chest and bi's pm
> 
> tuesday: 30 mins cardio am
> 
> wednesday: 20 mins cardio am, legs pm
> 
> thursday: 30 mins cardio am, glutes, abs and lower back pm
> 
> friday: 20 mins cardio am, back and shoulders pm
> 
> saturday: 30 mins cardio am
> 
> sunday: REST! Phew!
> 
> But just now I'm working off a 3 day split which is purely for habits sake and I have a 30 mile round trip to the gym.
> 
> I am not training for competition so don't see why I should be so strict just yet!
> 
> *Any suggestions??*


Just keep up the good work...


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Just keep up the good work...


Ahhh!! I likes your style!!! Cheers!! 

Well Johnny keeps me right but I'm always open to suggestions. Especially as he would have me train like him!! I dinna want big mahoosive muscles! Im happy with my peashooters!!

I'm kinda clued up on the training side of things and he keeps me right diet wise. I have an underactive thyroid so it's difficult taming it!

To be honest, If I wanted to stick to a diet I could/would but I have no desire to as I'm just enjoying training.

Only started daily cardio 2 weeks ago. Used to just do 10-20 mins after training mon, wed, fri. So I'll see how I go.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

The cardio usually comes on slow...Believe me I know, I hate it but you're boy knows what he is doing...I mean just look at him....ha ha

You're in good hands and you know it.


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> The cardio usually comes on slow...Believe me I know, I hate it but you're boy knows what he is doing...I mean just look at him....ha ha
> 
> You're in good hands and you know it.


Yeah Tis true!! And I has me loads of mates who train/compete in bodybuilding, powerlifting etc... So theres loadsa help on hand.

I was a gymnast before so I am aware of how my body develops and need to lay off the legs and arms and work on my back and mid section.

I'm closely following Zara's journal cause she done figure 2 years ago and now she's doing trained and I'm entrigued to see how I'd look!

She's always on hand if I need help. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Yeah Tis true!! And I has me loads of mates who train/compete in bodybuilding, powerlifting etc... So theres loadsa help on hand.
> 
> I was a gymnast before so I am aware of how my body develops and need to lay off the legs and arms and work on my back and mid section.
> 
> I'm closely following Zara's journal cause she done figure 2 years ago and now she's doing trained and I'm entrigued to see how I'd look!
> 
> She's always on hand if I need help. :thumb:


I think you're back is looking good. I can't tell about the ESG's or Rhomboids cause you gals have to wear the sports bra's but you know.

Cant you take topless picks from the back like Zara does?

I wasn't saying that like a perv. :cool2:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I think you're back is looking good. I can't tell about the ESG's or Rhomboids cause you gals have to wear the sports bra's but you know.
> 
> Cant you take topless picks from the back like Zara does?
> 
> I wasn't saying that like a perv. :cool2:


Yeah, was just cause I was in the studio with Johnny and Badderz (a mate whose progress pics I was doing) It was an impromptu photoshoot!

I was just messing about taking some funs shots and J took a few of my mahoosive unit!! pmsl!


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I think you're back is looking good. I can't tell about the ESG's or Rhomboids cause you gals have to wear the sports bra's but you know.
> 
> Cant you take topless picks from the back like Zara does?
> 
> I wasn't saying that like a perv. :cool2:


Yes you were you perv......


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have nothing but respect for Bam and Johnny and she knows that...

I don't over step my boundaries with other peoples girls.

She is a lil pistol and can handle herself.

I know if she thought I was she would say so...


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I have nothing but respect for Bam and Johnny and she knows that...
> 
> I don't over step my boundaries with other peoples girls.
> 
> She is a lil pistol and can handle herself.
> 
> I know if she thought I was she would say so...


Only joking max, I think that almost everyone here is brilliant, and thank the lord most have a great sense of humour:beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boys and girls!

Do any of you train the same body part twice a week if it's lagging behind? I'm thinking about it for my chest, what do you guys think?


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Yes you were you perv......





MaxMuscle said:


> I have nothing but respect for Bam and Johnny and she knows that...
> 
> I don't over step my boundaries with other peoples girls.
> 
> She is a lil pistol and can handle herself.
> 
> I know if she thought I was she would say so...


What the...! No way would I ever have taken that the wrong way! EVER!

And yes, your right MM, I'd not be long in booting your cyber bum if I thought you were over stepping the mark! :lol: :lol: I'm not known to miss and hit the wall either!! pmsl! :lol: :lol:

You have never spoken to me in any manner other than respectfully. Publicly or privately.

But in fairness I thought BigBoaby was just joking!


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Morning boys and girls!
> 
> Do any of you train the same body part twice a week if it's lagging behind? I'm thinking about it for my chest, what do you guys think?


No, not yet. But I was contemplating it. I know a few folks who do and they seem to reap the benefits.

I'm just concentrating on cardio just now and keeping my training the same.

If you decide to try it, post the results please....


----------



## Goose

If your training correctly you shouldn't need to train a bodypart twice per week.


----------



## willsey4

I know I have missed this but not been on here for a while. How are the gold, silver, bronze members determined?


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> If your training correctly you shouldn't need to train a bodypart twice per week.


Yeah but it's not as simple as that Goose.

For me its more the parts that are lagging ie resulting in other parts over powering.

IE I done a lot of dancing and gymnastics so my legs are very susceptible to muscle growth and have a lot of memory. My biceps are the same. Where as my triceps and back are nay so good. 

Johnny only trains his abs about 8-10 weeks out from a show but has them all year round. (pr1ck!!)

And he only does 2 excersizes for bi's and tri's as they grow much quicker than say his legs, which he has to work hard on....


----------



## bigbob33

I thought I was training properly, it's just I feel my chest isn't in the shape I want it to be! I'm just trying to tweek my routine a bit


----------



## clairey.h

hey all......

I just logged on and today have become a fully fledged bronze member....

yah me, sooo thought I would say hellooooo


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> What the...! No way would I ever have taken that the wrong way! EVER!
> 
> And yes, your right MM, I'd not be long in booting your cyber bum if I thought you were over stepping the mark! :lol: :lol: I'm not known to miss and hit the wall either!! pmsl! :lol: :lol:
> 
> You have never spoken to me in any manner other than respectfully. Publicly or privately.
> 
> But in fairness I thought BigBoaby was just joking!


I know he was too but you know how these things get started....


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I know he was too but you know how these things get started....


True! I've already been confused for someone else on here which would've had Johnny wondering what the hell he'd been missing out on all this time!! :lol:

Not a bad thing but would've been interesting!


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Yeah but it's not as simple as that Goose.
> 
> For me its more the parts that are lagging ie resulting in other parts over powering.
> 
> IE I done a lot of dancing and gymnastics so my legs are very susceptible to muscle growth and have a lot of memory. My biceps are the same. Where as my triceps and back are nay so good.
> 
> Johnny only trains his abs about 8-10 weeks out from a show but has them all year round. (pr1ck!!)
> 
> And he only does 2 excersizes for bi's and tri's as they grow much quicker than say his legs, which he has to work hard on....


Yeah I guess everyone is different. If I have a lagging bodypart I dont train it more than once a week as it obviously needs more time to rest, hense why it is lagging. I just hit it harder on that session, throwing in supersets and dropsets to hit deep within the muscle.

You say "For me its more the parts that are lagging ie resulting in other parts over powering." Surely this could be controlled via techinque?


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Yeah I guess everyone is different. If I have a lagging bodypart I dont train it more than once a week as it obviously needs more time to rest, hense why it is lagging. I just hit it harder on that session, throwing in supersets and dropsets to hit deep within the muscle.
> 
> You say "For me its more the parts that are lagging ie resulting in other parts over powering." Surely this could be controlled via techinque?


It's hard to check my form as I train on my own, but maybe I'll try some high intensity techniques first, ie drop sets etc


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> It's hard to check my form as I train on my own, but maybe I'll try some high intensity techniques first, ie drop sets etc


Thats what the mirrors in the gym are for bro....I stare in the mirror to watch my form. :cool2:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> You say "For me its more the parts that are lagging ie resulting in other parts over powering." Surely this could be controlled via techinque?


Nope! Tis not that simple mate. What may work for you wont necesarily work for me. I do super sets, matrix sets etc and if that doesnt help then I will try something new like training laggng body parts more than once per week/10 days or a different split.

You just have to keep trying new things (for reasonable periods of time) and tweak until you are happy.

I know some people who train every 2nd day, some who train each body part every 10 days, some who completely omit excelling body parts (except quick pump throughs) and concentrate more on the lagging parts. Each to their own. There can't be a right and a wrong for different bodies.

Each year at shows I see a lot of young guys with over powering shoulders and traps that they over power chest chest poses for example. These, IMO, are the kinds of people who should re-asses their regime and try to balance out their physique.


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Thats what the mirrors in the gym are for bro....I stare in the mirror to watch my form. :cool2:


Not easy when you're doing heavy flat bench!


----------



## rare6

hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


WooHoo!! Maybe it'll be a bronze legend!!


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


Let us know how it goes mate:thumb:


----------



## rare6

W33BAM said:


> WooHoo!! Maybe it'll be a bronze legend!!


it might well be



bigbob33 said:


> Let us know how it goes mate:thumb:


will do :beer:


----------



## Mad7

clairey.h said:


> hey all......
> 
> I just logged on and today have become a fully fledged bronze member....
> 
> yah me, sooo thought I would say hellooooo


Hi clairey.h

Welcome to the bronze team..............

All good people in here and we share the bronze feeling whenever we can. 

Good to see you're a fully fledged bronzer now. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar

rare6 said:


> hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


good luck buddy, is it your first child?

we're expecting our first in july, went for the second scan....it's a girl...

gotta say. i'm 6'2" 18.5stone....and it brought tears to my eyes....

awesome!!!! :thumb:


----------



## badger

rare6 said:


> hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


Congrats pal, hope all go's well :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

rare6 said:


> hello everyone just to let you know im of to the hospital today to have the second scan with the missus will find out if its a boy or girl today! cnt wait


congratulations matey, your life will never be the same again (in a good way that is.........) :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Good Luck Sam.


----------



## Rudedog

rare6 said:


> it might well be
> 
> will do :beer:


Hope it goes well


----------



## MasterBlaster

Good luck on the baby (Rare) I hope for you're sake that it's a lil girl. I love having a daddy's girl. Your life will never be the same again as suggested. It will be better and you are going to see how everything you do has an impact and lasting impression on you're lil one. Fatherhood is the greatest gift I think you can have...

It can be stressfull at times but well worth all the effort and sacrafices.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You guys are all repping me and I have no rep power yet... Be patient I will get to you guys.


----------



## Goose

May the rep be with you...

Rest night tonight! Going to get some pictures up of my fat self and upload to my journal. Also going to attempt waking up for cardio at 5:30am! could be interesting...


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> May the rep be with you...
> 
> Rest night tonight! Going to get some pictures up of my fat self and upload to my journal. Also going to attempt waking up for cardio at 5:30am! could be interesting...


5:30AM.... AAAAAAYY EMMMMMM??

You're keen!! Ersed with that. I'm enjoying cardio an' all but someone will lose an eye If I get woken up at that time!! :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> 5:30AM.... AAAAAAYY EMMMMMM??
> 
> You're keen!! Ersed with that. I'm enjoying cardio an' all but someone will lose an eye If I get woken up at that time!! :lol:


I dont have a choice its cardio at 5:30am or no cardio at all.. finish around 6:30am get ready for work leave for 7am get to work for 9am!


----------



## W33BAM

Good luck with that then mate!

They say mornng cardio is the best but night time is ok too, esp later at night, but If you've been awake since crazy o'clock I dare say you'd rather gouge your eyes out with a rusty nail that do 30 mins on the bike!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Good luck with that then mate!
> 
> They say mornng cardio is the best but night time is ok too, esp later at night, but If you've been awake since crazy o'clock I dare say you'd rather gouge your eyes out with a rusty nail that do 30 mins on the bike!! :lol: :lol:


Well this is where im stuck. I would much rather do cardio in the evenings at home than in the morning at that time!

But I dont really get time after training to do cardio as I then need to get home cook food and by time thats done its 10-11pm. But if I do cardio at home on a non training day I can squeeze it in fine, but then would I be burning off my whole days worth of glycogen stores rather than bodyfat which im trying to target.


----------



## Rickski

Off to the gym to smash the shoulders, will go for a pb if all is well. Gonna chuck out me reps if I can.


----------



## C12AIG

I tried waking up at 6am once to do cardio. Didn't happen but good luck with yours lad!

I'd say am more dedicated to my training now tho so when I want to do cardio again, or if someone calls me a fat **** i'll be waking up at 6 without a doubt lol

Page 60 already! I commented on this thread I think y'day or the day before and it was only on 54 lol


----------



## C12AIG

Rickski said:


> Off to the gym to smash the shoulders, will go for a pb if all is well. Gonna chuck out me reps if I can.


Am sure if you've watched Stu Core knock them reps out with 4 plate a side it'll give you alot of motivation. Good luck with the sesh :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

I've just got back from a shoulder session, I am well knackerd! I really don't like lateral raises....


----------



## robc

ah side laterals, I like them but the burn u get annoys me the most out of any other exercise..

good luck Rare6 with your scan, hope everything is well! and just as much luck is needed for goose in his quest for 5.30am cardio! you can do it buddy, dedication you have.

thank god for nandos peri peri bbq marinade, its tooooo good! gotta leave your chicken in with it overnight in the fridge though, but so worthwhile.


----------



## badger

Just got back from doing chest, had an "odd" session. Felt nice and strong on warm up 1st set went ok then 2nd set was absolute sh1te, lose my rag, proper fall out with mi sen then have a blinder of a 3rd n 4th set. Move onto next exercise and basically repeat what i've just typed above, not a bad session by any means but just "odd" for lack of a better word.


----------



## MasterBlaster

........


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just repped you guys back... Now you're reps are starting to be worth more points, I like it.


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Well this is where im stuck. I would much rather do cardio in the evenings at home than in the morning at that time!
> 
> But I dont really get time after training to do cardio as I then need to get home cook food and by time thats done its 10-11pm. But if I do cardio at home on a non training day I can squeeze it in fine, but then would I be burning off my whole days worth of glycogen stores rather than bodyfat which im trying to target.


You are correct in what you're saying mate, that the first source of energy used will be glycogen. There after it depends on how the body has been fed throughout the day as to which source it will use for energy. IE carbs, amino acids or fat.

This is why fat burning is best done am before breakfast when the body is in a carb depleted state. 

Just out of curiosity what type of cardio is it that you do and at what exertion level???


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I did a short workout yesterday with 3 sets of deads, Started at 225, 345, 405 x 10
> 
> Did Decline 3 sets, 225, 265, 295 x 10
> 
> Tricep pull downs 3x10, skull crushers 3x10, tricep kickbacks 3x10
> 
> definatly feeling it today... feels good though
> 
> Had my GF doing deads as well and she did 135 lbs x10
> 
> and then she did 225 lbs x1
> 
> Im proud of her.
> 
> Bam do you deadlift much? The so called trainer at the gym was giving me sh!t for having her deadlift


WOW! Impressive lifts from your missus MM. And yours are ace too. Well done buddy!

J done his PB last night deadlifting. He's well chuffed cause he doesn't like doing it and never really did until recently.

I don't deadlift no, but purely because I train alone (by choice) and have had enough back injuries as it is without having more if my technique isn't right or I over excert myself etc...


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> WOW! Impressive lifts from your missus MM. And yours are ace too. Well done buddy!
> 
> J done his PB last night deadlifting. He's well chuffed cause he doesn't like doing it and never really did until recently.
> 
> I don't deadlift no, but purely because I train alone (by choice) and have had enough back injuries as it is without having more if my technique isn't right or I over excert myself etc...


Good to know... I am trying to develop her back because she is always complaining about her back hurting, I think half of t is because I am a massage therapist and she just wants the constant massages.

I figure If i develop her back and strengthen her abs she will no longer have back issues.


----------



## rare6

adlewar said:


> good luck buddy, is it your first child?
> 
> we're expecting our first in july, went for the second scan....it's a girl...
> 
> gotta say. i'm 6'2" 18.5stone....and it brought tears to my eyes....
> 
> awesome!!!! :thumb:





Mad7 said:


> congratulations matey, your life will never be the same again (in a good way that is.........) :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:





Goose said:


> Good Luck Sam.





MaxMuscle said:


> Good luck on the baby (Rare) I hope for you're sake that it's a lil girl. I love having a daddy's girl. Your life will never be the same again as suggested. It will be better and you are going to see how everything you do has an impact and lasting impression on you're lil one. Fatherhood is the greatest gift I think you can have...
> 
> It can be stressfull at times but well worth all the effort and sacrafices.


its a BOY! no girl this time and its my first child adlewar and same due month and it brought my eyes to tears to :crying: ... im so happy cant wait not long to go cant wait for the fatherhood yes is it the greatest gift ever! heres a scan pic


----------



## W33BAM

WoooPeeee!! Thats excellent news for you both. Awe I like ickle wickle wee babies!


----------



## rare6

is that a volunteer for a baby sitter lol


----------



## badger

Wicked mate, cool scan photo. All the best to you and the missus :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> is that a volunteer for a baby sitter lol


Pffft!! No chance!! You'll need to post the wee fella all the way up here!!! :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

this will be you soon.








http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg' alt='maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg'>


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> this will be you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg' alt='maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg'>


awww bless thats sooo cute! i will stock up now gota make sure we get everything now better then leaving it late


----------



## rare6

W33BAM said:


> Pffft!! No chance!! You'll need to post the wee fella all the way up here!!! :lol:


lol that can be arranged.. still no chance? haha


----------



## bigbob33

Well done mate! I've got 2 daughters aged 8 and 6 and they are the best thing that happened to me other than meeting my wife 

You'll enjoy every minute!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Can you babysit me Lou?


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> this will be you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg' alt='maxmuscle-albums-family-picture1436-my-son-payton-i.jpg'>


I loves the pic of your hand around the wee mans feetsies in a heart shape. Its soooo cute!



rare6 said:


> lol that can be arranged.. still no chance? haha


Hmmmmm, You might not get him back though!!

My dogfizzles love kids and love licking their sticky chocolatey fingers and faces!! The pup steals dummies and toys though so their could be trouble!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Can you babysit me Lou?


No chance! I've a hard enough time looking after myself never mind an even bigger wean!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> *I loves the pic of your hand around the wee mans feetsies in a heart shape*. Its soooo cute!
> 
> Hmmmmm, You might not get him back though!!
> 
> My dogfizzles love kids and love licking their sticky chocolatey fingers and faces!! The pup steals dummies and toys though so their could be trouble!!
> 
> No chance! I've a hard enough time looking after myself never mind an even bigger wean!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you, that is my favorite as well. I have a 17x25" pic of that in my livingroom...


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Thank you, that is my favorite as well. I have a 17x25" pic of that in my livingroom...


Ace!! I just showed it to Johnny and he loved it too. I can't wait to have kids and have something similar. But for now I have a charcoal drawing of my bears in the dining room.


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Ace!! I just showed it to Johnny and he loved it too. I can't wait to have kids and have something similar. But for now I have a charcoal drawing of my bears in the dining room.


That is awesome...Where did you get that done? Or did you draw that?


----------



## bigbob33

This thread is amazing, full of happy things, great people and informative as well! Let's keep it going guys....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea...61 pages and almost 1000 posts...Nice...I want to know how many reps have been dished out over this one thread... alot i know


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea...61 pages and almost 1000 posts...Nice...I want to know how many reps have been dished out over this one thread... alot i know


You don't worry about this thread anymore Max. You run with the SILVER crowd these days:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea...61 pages and almost 1000 posts...Nice...I want to know how many reps have been dished out over this one thread... alot i know


this is why bronze is where it's at :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> this is why bronze is where it's at :thumb:


Half of us are silvers now but come back for the conversation...


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Half of us are silvers now but come back for the conversation...


But at least you haven't forgotten your roots!


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> That is awesome...Where did you get that done? Or did you draw that?


An artist drew it for me. Thats not really a good pic of it to be fair but most of the drawings are very like the pictures. He came out to the house to see them to get a better idea of their characteristics cause pics can be flat.

Heres a few of the photos that he drew....


----------



## rare6

yep full of nice people been nice meeting everyone and aswell.. this will keep going for ages unless it get closed because we all talk in here as its been said we have all got to know each other and a bit about each others lives and its nice to know that alot of us have something in common (apart from training lol) its been great meeting all u guys and ladys


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> yep full of nice people been nice meeting everyone and aswell.. this will keep going for ages unless it get closed because we all talk in here as its been said we have all got to know each other and a bit about each others lives and its nice to know that alot of us have something in common (apart from training lol) its been great meeting all u guys *and ladys*


Nice to be noticed!!! Cause until today I was the only girlie! Sure I am loud enough to make up for it tho eh!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice looking dogs w33bam!


----------



## Goose

congrats sam!


----------



## Goose

Soon this thread will be at the top for the rankings


----------



## bigbob33

Good morning ladies and gentlemen, how is everyone in bronze land?

I have the joy of legs today, what's everyone training today?

Oh yeah I've just shot all my reps out if I missed anyone let me know


----------



## adlewar

morning bronzers, i'm still knocking about...... :thumbup1: .

just dished out loadsa love, all loved out now......... :cursing:

big pull session tonight, deadlifts.........dont u just love um......and hate um lol:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, how is everyone in bronze land?
> 
> I have the joy of legs today, what's everyone training today?
> 
> Oh yeah I've just shot all my reps out if I missed anyone let me know


im off to do back soon, always do legs on a friday as I dont think I could finish the week if I didnt ,

my calfs have just stopped throbbing from last friday :lol:


----------



## Goose

Morning all.

Didnt have a very good morning, I struggled to get up and didn't manage my cardio. I'm like a big girl I know.. Please slap me


----------



## C12AIG

W33BAM said:


> An artist drew it for me. Thats not really a good pic of it to be fair but most of the drawings are very like the pictures. He came out to the house to see them to get a better idea of their characteristics cause pics can be flat.
> 
> Heres a few of the photos that he drew....


Nice dogs Bam. My girlfriends aunty breeds them and has got 3 herself.

People think that they are viscous dogs but her oldest one is really soft.


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Didnt have a very good morning, I struggled to get up and didn't manage my cardio. I'm like a big girl I know.. Please slap me


Slap!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

****thread drive by........****

*"PLEBS!!!!" *

 :lol:

ahhhh.... I amuse myself so much......


----------



## adlewar

Zara-Leoni said:


> ****thread drive by........****
> 
> *"PLEBS!!!!" *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ahhhh.... I amuse myself so much......


thanks for that stimulating input into the no1 club:tongue:

 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> ****thread drive by........****
> 
> *"PLEBS!!!!" *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ahhhh.... I amuse myself so much......


Go cut your hair!!  :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Zara-Leoni said:


> ****thread drive by........****
> 
> *"PLEBS!!!!" *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ahhhh.... I amuse myself so much......


Jealosy is a terrible thing!


----------



## C12AIG

Zara-Leoni said:


> ****thread drive by........****
> 
> *"PLEBS!!!!" *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ahhhh.... I amuse myself so much......


Jealousy ey?  :laugh:


----------



## higgz123

mornin bronzers!

back and bi's for me today at about 2 30pm!

wot has everyone else got today?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Quiet serfs.

Who said you could talk?


----------



## C12AIG

Back and shoulders for me today.

Was meant to do shoulders with legs Monday but I was knackered. Was my first intense leg sesh in a while.

Off all this week and my diet and sleep has been 100% so am hoping for some decent workouts.


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Quiet serfs.
> 
> Who said you could talk?


Women have no rights.. No shhhhhhut it!!


----------



## bigbob33

Legs today! I'm going for a squat pb....


----------



## Jojo 007

I AM NOW A BRONZE MEMBER, I FEEL VERY SPECIAL LOL!


----------



## Goose

Bronze love sent out people.


----------



## bigbob33

Jojo 007 said:


> I AM NOW A BRONZE MEMBER, I FEEL VERY SPECIAL LOL!


congratulations! Welcome to the best club here:thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007

bigbob33 said:


> congratulations! Welcome to the best club here:thumb:


haha why thank u kind person!


----------



## bigbob33

Jojo 007 said:


> haha why thank u kind person!


I aim too please:laugh:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool JoJo you are moving up in the ranks huh..?

These are good people, they have kind words and you can always some to this thread for words of encouragement...


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Nice looking dogs w33bam!





C12AIG said:


> Nice dogs Bam. My girlfriends aunty breeds them and has got 3 herself.
> 
> People think that they are viscous dogs but her oldest one is really soft.


Thanks guys, they are our babies! They are 3 (4 in May) and 6 now but still pups in our eyes!!

C12AIG, I'd love 3 rotts but Johnny is having none of it!

My 2 girls are a combined weight of 16 stone so when I'm walking them and they decide out of the blue thats today they are gonna chase a rabbit or seagull, well erm, it's a good workout for me!!

They're good, loyal and gentle dogs really, more so around people. And they are great fun, but the oldest one is nay to fond of other dogs but LOVES people. She's the best. Like a big affectionate person and she knows every word in the book!

The small one is great with other dogs and people but is quite nervous at times and small people freak her out! She does random kartwhheels when a big noisy lorry passes us at the road side or at the odd 3 wheeler buggy! Strange little thing, but otherwise a good natured wee dog.

But they are only as you raise them. If you teach them discepline, manners, respect, patience, loyalty etc and maintain consistency in their training/handling througout their lives all dogs will be the best but it does really feck me off when novice dog owners get dogs like Rotts, Staffs, Mastiffs etc and haven't a clue how to train, feed, excersize them etc. These are most often the dogs that provide the statistics for the breeds. The dogs that you read about in the paper. It's a shame really.

At the end of the day, dogs are dogs and should never be trusted 100%. They might never give you cause for concern but could you live with yourself if they ever harmed/killed a child or person... They never lose their animal instincts. Just not worth the anguish and the loss of an otherwise perfect dog. IMO.


----------



## Jojo 007

MaxMuscle said:


> Cool JoJo you are moving up in the ranks huh..?
> 
> These are good people, they have kind words and you can always some to this thread for words of encouragement...


thanks guys


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Legs today! I'm going for a squat pb....


Legs for me today too. I only still train them on wed' because I've always trained them hard and I was the Manager of a busy busy retail store and weekends were mayhem so waddling about like a retard was not exactly cute!

They don't hurt so much now, just my wee calvies after I detatched my soleus tendon off the hamstring! Ouch!



Jojo 007 said:


> I AM NOW A BRONZE MEMBER, I FEEL VERY SPECIAL LOL!


Welcome!! More blonde chickness in here! Yay! Zara just does her self amusing drive by's!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

W33BAM said:


> Legs for me today too. I only still train them on wed' because I've always trained them hard and I was the Manager of a busy busy retail store and weekends were mayhem so waddling about like a retard was not exactly cute!
> 
> They don't hurt so much now, just my wee calvies after I detatched my soleus tendon off the hamstring! Ouch!
> 
> Welcome!! More blonde chickness in here! Yay! Zara just does her self amusing drive by's!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks fellow blondie :thumb: xx


----------



## badger

Hi all, hows things ?

gorgeous rotties those bam, just vegging for half hour after getting in from work then off for some delts i think.


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Hi all, hows things ?
> 
> gorgeous rotties those bam, just vegging for half hour after getting in from work then off for some delts i think.


Thanks Badger. Nice of you to say so!I think so too!!! 

Here is a few more pics of my dogfizzles......!!

They look sheepish in the first one! Prob thinkin FFS Mom, can we move yet!!

And the last one is my favoritististist pic of Rheeza ever! B.A. Baracus/ John McCrirrick!!! She loves it really!!!

They are a bit like Ant and Dec were Ruby is always on the left hand side! Random!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lou.... you are a wicked, wicked woman..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

That last one always cracks me up every time I see it 

*buggers off to look at dog clothing online for Blue....* :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lou.... you are a wicked, wicked woman..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That last one always cracks me up every time I see it
> 
> *buggers off to look at dog clothing online for Blue....* :whistling:


OMG! You just reminded me... I was in pets at home the other day and you will NEVER believe what they have....

Not only is there a whole section dedicated to stupidly pink collars, leads, beds, personalised bowls, floor place mats, jumpers etc... They also had a pink wardrobe. A FCUKIN WARDROBE FFS!! And matching pink woden hangers, a doggy dance mat WTF?? and much mush more stupid stuff! I actually stood there (holding a mahoosive bag of dog food) jaw on floor absolutely gobsmacked!!

Fairy outfits and little trainers are bad enough but a fcukin dance mat?? Handbag shaped toys and doggy nail polish just extract the Michael dontcha think???

They had loads more other stupid stuff but mostly were OUT OF STOCK! ??? Who buys this sh1t???

My dogs WOULD disown me!! They hate me as it is with the gym gear and hoodies!! Although Rheeza lets me moisturise her feetsies and put lip balm on her wee lips!! Bless! She also lets me pull her big saggy face about and prod her in the face so I suppose that doesn't count!!!

I'm sure she would draw the fcukin line at a dance mat though!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> OMG! You just reminded me... I was in pets at home the other day and you will NEVER believe what they have....
> 
> Not only is there a whole section dedicated to stupidly pink collars, leads, beds, personalised bowls, floor place mats, jumpers etc... They also had a pink wardrobe. A FCUKIN WARDROBE FFS!! And matching pink woden hangers, a doggy dance mat WTF?? and much mush more stupid stuff! I actually stood there (holding a mahoosive bag of dog food) jaw on floor absolutely gobsmacked!!
> 
> Fairy outfits and little trainers are bad enough but a fcukin dance mat?? Handbag shaped toys and doggy nail polish just extract the Michael dontcha think???
> 
> They had loads more other stupid stuff but mostly were OUT OF STOCK! ??? Who buys this sh1t???
> 
> My dogs WOULD disown me!! They hate me as it is with the gym gear and hoodies!! Although Rheeza lets me moisturise her feetsies and put lip balm on her wee lips!! Bless! She also lets me pull her big saggy face about and prod her in the face so I suppose that doesn't count!!!
> 
> I'm sure she would draw the fcukin line at a dance mat though!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol... I'm in pets at home every week getting chews for mr black-and-decker-power jaws  I've seen the wardrobes etc..... best of it is... they make all these pink/sparkly collars and leads etc, and if your dog weighs more than 3lbs they'll jst snap... rubbishy pvc [email protected] (not that I considered getting one for Blue.... no sireee...... :whistling: )

They did have great dog t-shirts... black ones with "Size doesn't matter" on the back.... but they dont make them big enough for fat chops :thumbdown:

I happen to know theres a few ebay shops on the .com site that make clothing for the "larger" dog though..... :whistling: :thumb:

....got my eye on a pink one with "Mummys Boy" on the back.....


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol... I'm in pets at home every week getting chews for mr black-and-decker-power jaws  I've seen the wardrobes etc..... best of it is... they make all these pink/sparkly collars and leads etc, and if your dog weighs more than 3lbs they'll jst snap... rubbishy pvc [email protected] (not that I considered getting one for Blue.... no sireee...... :whistling: )
> 
> They did have great dog t-shirts... black ones with "Size doesn't matter" on the back.... but they dont make them big enough for fat chops :thumbdown:
> 
> I happen to know theres a few ebay shops on the .com site that make clothing for the "larger" dog though..... :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> ....got my eye on a pink one with "Mummys Boy" on the back.....


Who let you in here?!


----------



## itraininthedark

its an invasion!!!!!


----------



## Goose

Wheres the neck in your avatar? HAHAHA


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol... I'm in pets at home every week getting chews for mr black-and-decker-power jaws  I've seen the wardrobes etc..... best of it is... they make all these pink/sparkly collars and leads etc, and if your dog weighs more than 3lbs they'll jst snap... rubbishy pvc [email protected] (not that I considered getting one for Blue.... no sireee...... :whistling: )
> 
> They did have great dog t-shirts... black ones with "Size doesn't matter" on the back.... but they dont make them big enough for fat chops :thumbdown:
> 
> I happen to know theres a few ebay shops on the .com site that make clothing for the "larger" dog though..... :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> ....got my eye on a pink one with "Mummys Boy" on the back.....


I know! I saw the acest hoodies for the girlies on the .com website but J put his foot down!! He said it was cruelty!! pmsl!

To be fair the day I put the stars top and gap hoodie on them they were fine until I clippd their leads on them and refused to cross over the door! They done the whole neck fat up over the heads and toes out like starfishes routine!! Nope, I'm nay gan oot like this ma!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know what you mean about the collars and leads, I tried one on Rheeza in the shop once and it disintegrated in my hands! Ooops!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Wheres the neck in your avatar? HAHAHA


I just spat my pro ms all over the place there! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Hello Bronze lads and ladies im back after being tucked up with serious man flue (lol isnt it always serious when a man has a little cold)

did i miss much?

im going to the gym tonight for the first time in days as im feeling 100% so should be good but in the meen time have some love from me:beer:


----------



## W33BAM

ryoken said:


> Hello Bronze lads and ladies im back after being tucked up with serious man flue (lol isnt it always serious when a man has a little cold)
> 
> did i miss much?
> 
> im going to the gym tonight for the first time in days as im feeling 100% so should be good but in the meen time have some love from me:beer:


Pah! Man flu! You guys are such drama queens!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

W33BAM said:


> Pah! Man flu! You guys are such drama queens!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I know but i got looked after well by my my loving wife:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> I know! I saw the acest hoodies for the girlies on the .com website but J put his foot down!! He said it was cruelty!! pmsl!
> 
> To be fair the day I put the stars top and gap hoodie on them they were fine until I clippd their leads on them and refused to cross over the door! *They done the whole neck fat up over the heads and toes out like starfishes routine!!* Nope, I'm nay gan oot like this ma!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know what you mean about the collars and leads, I tried one on Rheeza in the shop once and it disintegrated in my hands! Ooops!! :whistling: :lol:


LMFAO.... that sounds VERY familiar..... lol


----------



## W33BAM

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: I know but i got looked after well by my my loving wife:tongue:


Tis good that you have a loving wifey to look after you. I don't think I know any single guys that have EVER had man flu..... hmmmmm! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

See we know it's just an excuse for huggles and to run around after your ass!!

We also 'know' that manflu is MUCH much worse than anything we women have ever endured, child burth included!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

W33BAM said:


> Tis good that you have a loving wifey to look after you. I don't think I know any single guys that have EVER had man flu..... hmmmmm! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> See we know it's just an excuse for huggles and to run around after your ass!!
> 
> We also 'know' that manflu is MUCH much worse than anything we women have ever endured, child burth included!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


Im saying nothing :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

ryoken said:


> Im saying nothing :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Just got back from the gym, I did it, a new pb! I squated 180kg for 6 reps I'm up 10kg


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Just got back from the gym, I did it, a new pb! I squated 180kg for 6 reps I'm up 10kg


Well done buddy. Good stuff! :rockon:


----------



## robc

Dished out some more reps for the bronze clan!

good to see your all OK. Nice one bigbob for a new PB!


----------



## bigbob33

robc said:


> I would like to see w33bam and Zara-Leoni have a mud wrestling fight.
> 
> EDIT: would no one else like to see that? kind of like a contender fight, the upcoming bronzer vs the renown gold member, Rocky but with mud. (yea OK I'm bored waiting for my cheat meal to arrive, rest day boom!)


I've heard worse ideas! (so long as it's nothing pervy )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

robc said:


> I would like to see w33bam and Zara-Leoni have a mud wrestling fight.
> 
> EDIT: would no one else like to see that? kind of like a contender fight, the upcoming bronzer vs the renown gold member, Rocky but with mud. (yea OK I'm bored waiting for my cheat meal to arrive, rest day boom!)


Me and Lou would never fight


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> I've heard worse ideas! (so long as it's nothing pervy )


I have said worse but you have to have a repore with them to say some things... I say lots of dumb things to Zara but she knows that im kidding and not to be taken seriously....:cool:


----------



## robc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Me and Lou would never fight


hehe I'm just kidding :blush:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I have said worse but you have to have a repore with them to say some things... I say lots of dumb things to Zara but she knows that im kidding and not to be taken seriously....:cool:


 :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaxMuscle said:


> I have said worse but you have to have a repore with them to say some things... I say lots of dumb things to Zara but she knows that im kidding and not to be taken seriously....:cool:


lol.... funny you should mention that...... 

Anyway no-one takes you serious Max


----------



## MasterBlaster

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... funny you should mention that......
> 
> *Anyway no-one takes you serious Max*


Thank god...Heaven forbid someone take anything I say as true, fact, or even relevant.... :whistling:

Hence the new disclaimer....


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Thank god...Heaven forbid someone take anything I say as true, fact, or even relevant.... :whistling:
> 
> Hence the new disclaimer....


hehe same as me, I'm hardly ever serious always joking! 

you will know when I'm serious!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys and girls!

How is everyone this fine morning? I'm glad to see bronze land is still going strong, it won't be long till this is the top thread, and I can see why


----------



## Goose

I feel like death. I had about 7.5hours sleep and I still feel shattered.. Don't know why!?


----------



## adlewar

morning bronzers, sorry to say it goose.......but i feel great...had a good back session last night.....still feel pumped now, been strugglin to get food down me last couple of days tho................

should hit a 1000 posts today boys/gals:thumb:


----------



## rs007

Top of the morning to you my Bronze cousins, been a while since I popped by your thread, (its the smell, my eyes, my poor eyes) so thought I would nip in (while holding my breath) just to say hello to those less fortunate than myself.

I also thought I would show my philanthropic side, and throw a pile of reps up in the air, and watch you all scrabble like 17th century work house children to grab them!!! Always an entertaining sight!

So come on you manky little sewer urchins, first 5 bronzers to reply in a civil manner and finishing their post with the words "please Sir, can I have some more" shall be repped at my convenience!!!


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> I feel like death. I had about 7.5hours sleep and I still feel shattered.. Don't know why!?


are you over training bud?


----------



## Goose

Kind Words RS.. Reps for you my fellow munchkin..

Anyone any ideas why I am always tired? I couldn't hit the gym last night I just wanted to pass out!


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> are you over training bud?


Not at all i've only trained Monday this week, normally do every other day so was due a session last night, but I was exhausted couldn't manage to get there. Need to train to tonight but I feel worse than I did yesterday.


----------



## bigbob33

RS2007 said:


> Top of the morning to you my Bronze cousins, been a while since I popped by your thread, (its the smell, my eyes, my poor eyes) so thought I would nip in (while holding my breath) just to say hello to those less fortunate than myself.
> 
> I also thought I would show my philanthropic side, and throw a pile of reps up in the air, and watch you all scrabble like 17th century work house children to grab them!!! Always an entertaining sight!
> 
> So come on you manky little sewer urchins, first 5 bronzers to reply in a civil manner and finishing their post with the words "please Sir, can I have some more" shall be repped at my convenience!!!


Very amusing, your ill founded sense of self importance is very impressive!

Maybe that's the reason you felt the need to pop in here, to see what is missing from your life! :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> I feel like death. I had about 7.5hours sleep and I still feel shattered.. Don't know why!?


I feel worse, I had 4.5 hours sleep.........went to be gone 12, up and 4am with a poorly belly.....(must be the curry and wine I had last night...shame on me!!!! :innocent: )

then my son got up at 5am......... :cursing:

my nose and ears hurt.......my shoulders still ache from monday, and I cant believe I broke my diet to feel like crap..... :cursing:

now time to go gym and do chest.........

I win hands down........... :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Not at all i've only trained Monday this week, normally do every other day so was due a session last night, but I was exhausted couldn't manage to get there. Need to train to tonight but I feel worse than I did yesterday.


Are you on a cycle at the mo?


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> I feel worse, I had 4.5 hours sleep.........went to be gone 12, up and 4am with a poorly belly.....(must be the curry and wine I had last night...shame on me!!!! :innocent: )
> 
> then my son got up at 5am......... :cursing:
> 
> my nose and ears hurt.......my shoulders still ache from monday, and I cant believe I broke my diet to feel like crap..... :cursing:
> 
> now time to go gym and do chest.........
> 
> I win hands down........... :lol:


I don't know how you do it.. I dont understand some people, theres a guy here at work who gets to work for 7am! which would mean him getting up at 5am.. He finishes at 7pm! so must get home about 8pm.. He cannot have a life and he NEVER looks tired.

Then theres me who needs about 10 hours a night to look partly human in the morning.



bigbob33 said:


> Are you on a cycle at the mo?


Yes mate I am in the middle of my 3rd week - (I think??) lol


----------



## clairey.h

I never used to able to get up before 10am, used to run pubs so it wasnt a problem as in the good old days didnt open until 11-12....

now I am lucky to sleep past 6....NOT BY CHOICE THOUGH.........

I find a couple of eph very very helpful to get me in the gym though:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

also I have the added bonus of being female so can plaster over the cracks with a trowel and plenty of makeup......... :thumb:

so still look semi human......


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> I never used to able to get up before 10am, used to run pubs so it wasnt a problem as in the good old days didnt open until 11-12....
> 
> now I am lucky to sleep past 6....NOT BY CHOICE THOUGH.........
> 
> I find a couple of eph very very helpful to get me in the gym though:lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmm maybe some ephedrine may be the answer.. But I shouldn't rely on it as I'd be on it all year round to cope with this!

I'm lucky I don't have kids I guess.



clairey.h said:


> also I have the added bonus of being female so can plaster over the cracks with a trowel and plenty of makeup......... :thumb:
> 
> so still look semi human......


haha yeah I could do that but out of choice I choose not too.. It really doesn't suit me! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

in all seriousness, are you eating enough food to get you through your work out, as you maybe able to skim off food for a while but them its bound to catch up with you......

just a thought......


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> I don't know how you do it.. I dont understand some people, theres a guy here at work who gets to work for 7am! which would mean him getting up at 5am.. He finishes at 7pm! so must get home about 8pm.. He cannot have a life and he NEVER looks tired.
> 
> Then theres me who needs about 10 hours a night to look partly human in the morning.
> 
> Yes mate I am in the middle of my 3rd week - (I think??) lol


Depending on what you're using, long term esters etc it could be gear related:confused1:


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> Top of the morning to you my Bronze cousins, been a while since I popped by your thread, (its the smell, my eyes, my poor eyes) so thought I would nip in (while holding my breath) just to say hello to those less fortunate than myself.
> 
> I also thought I would show my philanthropic side, and throw a pile of reps up in the air, and watch you all scrabble like 17th century work house children to grab them!!! Always an entertaining sight!
> 
> So come on you manky little sewer urchins, first 5 bronzers to reply in a civil manner and finishing their post with the words "please Sir, can I have some more" shall be repped at my convenience!!!


Right you ya big fud, WHERE'S MY REPS??? :lol: :lol:

T'was nice of you to stoop low enough and drop by the ghetto especially considering you are middle class.

Tis usually the elite and the minions that get a long. The ones who made it out the slums but not quite on to P Diddys guest list are usually stuck up, pretentious, toffee nosed pompus freaks!

But you my friend have surpassed my tainted expectations! :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Goose said:


> Anyone any ideas why I am always tired? I couldn't hit the gym last night I just wanted to pass out!


Could this be due to insulin spikes? Do you normally get a surge of energy after eating then feel sh1tty and drained??

Do you use stimulants?? (And I don't mean baw hummers!!! :lol: )

I need to be dragged out my bed kicking and screaming in the mornings (literally!) but once im up im fine. Also I use ear plugs because the slightest thing stirs/wakes me resulting in broken sleeps.

Aparently if you sleep for 8 hours (the recommended amount) then the first 3-4 hours you aren't fully sleeping, you are just getting there (this is where you have most if no all random dreams!), after that you are asleep and only need an hour or so in that fully 'out' state.

Is this just a recent thing??


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> in all seriousness, are you eating enough food to get you through your work out, as you maybe able to skim off food for a while but them its bound to catch up with you......
> 
> just a thought......


yeah I am getting my daily meals in on time everyday.

Heres a small Journal i've really started which includes my diet:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/53470-gooses-off-season-journal.html



bigbob33 said:


> Depending on what you're using, long term esters etc it could be gear related:confused1:


Could be, currently running test e, deca and dbol at the moment. All details are in my Journal buddy.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/53470-gooses-off-season-journal.html


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> yeah I am getting my daily meals in on time everyday.
> 
> Heres a small Journal i've really started which includes my diet:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/53470-gooses-off-season-journal.html
> 
> Could be, currently running test e, deca and dbol at the moment. All details are in my Journal buddy.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/53470-gooses-off-season-journal.html


Test e kicks in at 3 weeks, so maybe it's that.....

Try using eph it's what I do:thumb:


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> Test e kicks in at 3 weeks, so maybe it's that.....
> 
> Try using eph it's what I do:thumb:


Yeah I may have to experiment with eph.. Maybe take it in the morning when feeling tired?? and days im not leave it out.. How quick acting is it?


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Yeah I may have to experiment with eph.. Maybe take it in the morning when feeling tired?? and days im not leave it out.. How quick acting is it?


It kicks in within 30 mins depending on how soon after eating you take it.

Also be carefully with straight ephedrine as some people get nervous, anxious, irritable and cannot sleep - even after taking it hours and hours before bed time!!

Maybe try and ECA mix. Works best for me but not everyone.

Having said that, the ephedra properties work better with caffeine and aspirin...


----------



## pudj

reps have gone out pepole


----------



## clairey.h

I take an eph stack about 20 min before each workout, only on gym days...........

as long as you still eat your meals and dont come to rely on it but instead use as a bonus then it should be fine and give you that extra lift..... :thumb:

but I know some poeple that detest using it, its all about you personally, but it maybe worth a try.....


----------



## higgz123

shoulders for me today guys!

well happy afta the super reds won las night!


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Yeah I may have to experiment with eph.. Maybe take it in the morning when feeling tired?? and days im not leave it out.. How quick acting is it?


It takes about 30 mins to kick in, just ease into it start with one the first morning as I did 2 first morning and it was like half a gram of speed!


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> It kicks in within 30 mins depending on how soon after eating you take it.
> 
> Also be carefully with straight ephedrine as some people get nervous, anxious, irritable and cannot sleep - even after taking it hours and hours before bed time!!
> 
> Maybe try and ECA mix. Works best for me but not everyone.
> 
> Having said that, the ephedra properties work better with caffeine and aspirin...


It does sound hellish haha. I'll have a word with James L and see what he advises. Maybe I need to intake more water? I have about 4 litres a day.



clairey.h said:


> I take an eph stack about 20 min before each workout, only on gym days...........
> 
> as long as you still eat your meals and dont come to rely on it but instead use as a bonus then it should be fine and give you that extra lift..... :thumb:
> 
> but I know some poeple that detest using it, its all about you personally, but it maybe worth a try.....


Personally yeah I'd prefer to stay clear of anything like that as I don't want to become dependent on the stuff. But then if it helps with days that I am feeling sihte then maybe I need it.



bigbob33 said:


> It takes about 30 mins to kick in, just ease into it start with one the first morning as I did 2 first morning and it was like half a gram of speed!


 :lol: I normally have a kip on the train to work aswell!!


----------



## adlewar

isn't ephidrene an appetite suppressor tho aswell???

i maybe wrong but i know loadsa people who take it to assist weight loss...

not good if your bulking buddy:thumb:


----------



## Goose

adlewar said:


> isn't ephidrene an appetite suppressor tho aswell???
> 
> i maybe wrong but i know loadsa people who take it to assist weight loss...
> 
> not good if your bulking buddy:thumb:


Hmm yeah I dont want that but then lack of sleep can make my appetite supressed as it is.

anywho enough about me.. thats what I have a journal for 

what you guys up to today?


----------



## W33BAM

adlewar said:


> isn't ephidrene an appetite suppressor tho aswell???
> 
> i maybe wrong but i know loadsa people who take it to assist weight loss...
> 
> not good if your bulking buddy:thumb:


Tis true buddy but if not taken 20 mins before eating, instead taking them 20-30 mins after eating then you are unlikely to have the appretite suppresant effects.

Also are unlikely to lose muscle mass while correctly using EPH/ECA short term.

Muscle aint fat. He will lose all fatty bulk tho so all in all this is good. Butfor long term use I wouldnt recommend if he's bulking. Too tiring on the body and will eventually result in muscle depletion.

You will p1ss like a racehorse, losing more fat through urine, therefor depositing of unwanted fatty stores.

If its just to keep you awake maybe try something like white willow extract, guarna or caffeine itself...


----------



## W33BAM

Ooooh and my wee word of advice; I have an underactive thyroid and I would stear anyone away from fecking with theirs unless absolutely necessary! And/or know how to manipulate it!!

Mine is practically unemployed!! ECA/EPH dont work as fat burner/appetite suppresants for me. They just make my thyroid normal!! I even gained 3-4 stone while using them!!

They just keep me awake and give me a wee kick before training.

I can take 2 T5's and go to bed an hour later! Same with eph/eca. Can take 6/8 in a day and sleep like a baby!! BAD BAD BAD!!!


----------



## rare6

im good today legs ache like **** but ok... its prob the cycle goose reading on other people on cycle going threw the same thing you on low carbs atm? does anyone think 3 days is to soon after triceps to do just chest? my tris dont ache


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> im good today legs ache like **** but ok... its prob the cycle goose reading on other people on cycle going threw the same thing you on low carbs atm? does anyone think 3 days is to soon after triceps to do just chest? my tris dont ache


If they don't ache mate, go for it


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Tis true buddy but if not taken 20 mins before eating, instead taking them 20-30 mins after eating then you are unlikely to have the appretite suppresant effects.
> 
> Also are unlikely to lose muscle mass while correctly using EPH/ECA short term.
> 
> Muscle aint fat. He will lose all fatty bulk tho so all in all this is good. Butfor long term use I wouldnt recommend if he's bulking. Too tiring on the body and will eventually result in muscle depletion.
> 
> You will p1ss like a racehorse, losing more fat through urine, therefor depositing of unwanted fatty stores.
> 
> If its just to keep you awake maybe try something like white willow extract, guarna or caffeine itself...


Geeze i'm already peeing every 30 minutes!! I dont want to limit and bulk but then I am already putting on slight amount of fat due to what I am eating.


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Ooooh and my wee word of advice; I have an underactive thyroid and I would stear anyone away from fecking with theirs unless absolutely necessary! And/or know how to manipulate it!!
> 
> Mine is practically unemployed!! ECA/EPH dont work as fat burner/appetite suppresants for me. They just make my thyroid normal!! I even gained 3-4 stone while using them!!
> 
> They just keep me awake and give me a wee kick before training.
> 
> I can take 2 T5's and go to bed an hour later! Same with eph/eca. Can take 6/8 in a day and sleep like a baby!! BAD BAD BAD!!!


I wouldnt have thought I had an underactive thyroid but you never know.

I think im just wearing myself out allday being at work, training, cooking food and commuting it all adds up I guess.



rare6 said:


> im good today legs ache like **** but ok... its prob the cycle goose reading on other people on cycle going threw the same thing you on low carbs atm? does anyone think 3 days is to soon after triceps to do just chest? my tris dont ache


No mate currently on 450grams of carbs a day so certainly not a low one at that.


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Geeze i'm already peeing every 30 minutes!! I dont want to limit and bulk but then I am already putting on slight amount of fat due to what I am eating.


Your 'enhancers' (!) will also make you retain water/blow up.



Goose said:


> I wouldnt have thought I had an underactive thyroid but you never know.
> 
> I think im just wearing myself out allday being at work, training, cooking food and commuting it all adds up I guess.


Yes it sure does all add up. It's hard work! Rather you than me mate!!

Maybe get your iron levels checkout too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Top of the morning to you my Bronze cousins, been a while since I popped by your thread, (its the smell, my eyes, my poor eyes) so thought I would nip in (while holding my breath) just to say hello to those less fortunate than myself.
> 
> I also thought I would show my philanthropic side, and throw a pile of reps up in the air, and watch you all scrabble like 17th century work house children to grab them!!! Always an entertaining sight!
> 
> So come on you manky little sewer urchins, first 5 bronzers to reply in a civil manner and finishing their post with the words "please Sir, can I have some more" shall be repped at my convenience!!!


Ah good day Ramsay.... fancy meeting you here..... you slumming it as well I see?

Nice to see how the common people live now and again 



W33BAM said:


> Right you ya big fud, WHERE'S MY REPS??? :lol: :lol:
> 
> T'was nice of you to stoop low enough and drop by the ghetto especially considering you are middle class.
> 
> Tis usually the elite and the minions that get along. The ones who made it out the slums but not quite on to P Diddys guest list are usually stuck up, pretentious, toffee nosed pompus freaks!
> 
> But you my friend have surpassed my tainted expectations! :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't worry Lou.... am repping you all I can... you don't belong among the serfs... couple other people with similarly awesome rep power ought to be joining in.... We'll get you outta here kiddo! 



W33BAM said:


> I need to be dragged out my bed kicking and screaming in the mornings (literally!) but once im up im fine. Also I use ear plugs because the slightest thing stirs/wakes me resulting in broken sleeps.
> 
> Aparently if you sleep for 8 hours (the recommended amount) then the first 3-4 hours you aren't fully sleeping, you are just getting there (this is where you have most if no all random dreams!), after that you are asleep and only need an hour or so in that fully 'out' state.


I've been known to throw myself onto the floor on occasion when I can't wake up..... :whistling:

Had some cracking dreams recently..... nothing I can share here though... :lol:


----------



## higgz123

fellow bronzers i have just noticed our thread has gone into top 10 hottest threads haha

bronze is where its at!


----------



## Mad7

Hi to all my bronze companions. Not only are we in the top 10 for threads, we seem to have a lot more of our gold & Silver colleagues visiting&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Is this just pure curiosity or are they longing to be given an honourable membership to the "only colour that counts" group :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

True bronze !! :beer: <o></o>


----------



## rs007

Mad7 said:


> Hi to all my bronze companions. Not only are we in the top 10 for threads, we seem to have a lot more of our gold & Silver colleagues visiting&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Is this just pure curiosity or are they longing to be given an honourable membership to the "only colour that counts" group :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> True bronze !! :beer: <o></o>


Nope, I for one love nothing more than putting a couple of morrisons bags over my shoes, (to keep them clean) and then taking a walk amongst the peasants - reminds one of ones superiority!


----------



## Goose

RS2007 said:


> Nope, I for one love nothing more than putting a couple of morrisons bags over my shoes, (to keep them clean) and then taking a walk amongst the peasants - reminds one of ones superiority!


Thought you were looking for pos reps??


----------



## rs007

Goose said:


> Thought you were looking for pos reps??


Ahhh come on bro, the good lord above (lorian) dealt these cards, don't take it out on me....


----------



## bigbob33

What's going on with all the jealosy of our superior group? Do these people not realise that everyone is welcome in bronze land?


----------



## Goose

RS2007 said:


> Ahhh come on bro, the good lord above (lorian) dealt these cards, don't take it out on me....


You know you are only here to joing in with the superior thread..


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> What's going on with all the *jealosy* of our superior group? Do these people not realise that everyone is welcome in bronze land?


Key word. Jealousy


----------



## rs007

Goose said:


> You know you are only here to joing in with the superior thread..


Nope, if you look far you shall see much... I am also regularly popping into the gold thread, and lets be honest, that sucks balls - so your theory is flawed


----------



## rs007

Although I do say there is a much friendlier and more accepting aura in this thread... but you do tend to find that among the poorer 2nd class citizens, more of a "blitz" mentality, every peasant helping every other peasant, sharing soap, bread etc - never get that in the gold thread, just get spat on, if you are lucky, smarmy in bred gits


----------



## bigbob33

RS2007 said:


> Although I do say there is a much friendlier and more accepting aura in this thread... but you do tend to find that among the poorer 2nd class citizens, more of a "blitz" mentality, every peasant helping every other peasant, sharing soap, bread etc - never get that in the gold thread, just get spat on, if you are lucky, smarmy in bred gits


I think you would do well to remember the old phrase, the higher you climb the further you have to fall, but don't worry when you do we will be there to catch you:tongue:


----------



## jonathan1758

Hey hey bronzies.. being a sociable kinda guy i fancied joining the family but am i fck reading 69 pages.. Anyone wanna fill me in? (not in the violent sense)


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> Although I do say there is a much friendlier and more accepting aura in this thread... but you do tend to find that among the poorer 2nd class citizens, more of a "blitz" mentality, every peasant helping every other peasant, sharing soap, bread etc - never get that in the gold thread, just get spat on, if you are lucky, smarmy in bred gits


Aye see posh folk always get gout! pmsl! Us mangy minks are more prone to impetigo! pmsl! Share and share alike eh! We're nay selfish!!

Still, I will revel in my bronze glory when I attend the shows and all the competitors show their true desire.... covered in BRONZE dreamtan! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

jonathan1758 said:


> Hey hey bronzies.. being a sociable kinda guy i fancied joining the family but am i fck reading 69 pages.. Anyone wanna fill me in? (not in the violent sense)


Ok, quick recap for you buddy, BRONZE IS BEST!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Bronze is like breast, its all the best!


----------



## jonathan1758

If thats all i need to know then im ready to go woohoo


----------



## W33BAM

jonathan1758 said:


> If thats all i need to know then im ready to go woohoo


Oh and you have to rep me shamelessly daily so I can get outta this joint! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Rep EVERYONE and you will recieve lurve back.


----------



## jonathan1758

W33BAM said:


> Oh and you have to rep me shamelessly daily so I can get outta this joint! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


So if i neg you does that mean you are here for an eternity while i myself progress to the gold class? :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

BTW, is your missus home yet Jonathan??

She sure knows how to rock a medical cap!!! Few people can still look hot in a hospital goony!! But she has it goin awn!


----------



## W33BAM

jonathan1758 said:


> So if i neg you does that mean you are here for an eternity while i myself progress to the gold class? :whistling:


HaaHaa!! neg me at your own peril, my friend!! Just kidding!! 

I will visit when I make it to the otherside!! :thumb:


----------



## jonathan1758

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! neg me at your own peril, my friend!! Just kidding!!
> 
> I will visit when I make it to the otherside!! :thumb:


haha thought it may be like that.. i'll take you alllll.

She's in London now, should be home early next week.. and not before time!

Shexy girlie aint she


----------



## Was_Eric

Goose said:


> You know you are only here to joing in with the superior thread..


goose, how come you are a bronze member with 1800ish posts and i have 500ish and i am silver?

what do i have to do to be a bronze?


----------



## Goose

erics44 said:


> goose, how come you are a bronze member with 1800ish posts and i have 500ish and i am silver?
> 
> what do i have to do to be a bronze?


Its because you joined far earlier than me mate. I only joined at the end of January.


----------



## Was_Eric

Goose said:


> Its because you joined far earlier than me mate. I only joined at the end of January.


o right, not much of an achievement for me is it

i thought id done something good


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I think it's about time I jumped on this bronze bandwagon too! :thumb:

Goose - are you feeling better yet?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I think it's about time I jumped on this bronze bandwagon too! :thumb:
> 
> Goose - are you feeling better yet?


Hey chick,

Starting to feel bit better not as tired feeling but I guess it could be because I have carbs in me now.

Got a bit of a headache though which I get when i'm tired. Its like shooting pains at the pains of my neck going right up to the top of my head! Drives me mad!

I've not been eating my 10pm meal just purely because im not hungry and feel fat if I do.. maybe this could be it? going to bed without food in me to give me energy for when I wake up?

I'm no scientist so i'm not sure.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Hey chick,
> 
> Starting to feel bit better not as tired feeling but I guess it could be because I have carbs in me now.
> 
> Got a bit of a headache though which I get when i'm tired. Its like shooting pains at the pains of my neck going right up to the top of my head! Drives me mad!
> 
> I've not been eating my 10pm meal just purely because im not hungry and feel fat if I do.. maybe this could be it? going to bed without food in me to give me energy for when I wake up?
> 
> I'm no scientist so i'm not sure.


Glad you're feeling a bit better, sucks to feel [email protected] especially when it is for no real apparent reason!

Carbs do help - when i get to low on them I start acting like I'm drunk, speech slows down and I start slurring my words! (V. attractive)

That might be it - have you tried forcing that meal in? Surley if you felt better when you woke up you might feel more proactive with your day, get more done, might stop you feeling like a fatty!

Ha - I'm not a scientist either!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Glad you're feeling a bit better, sucks to feel [email protected] especially when it is for no real apparent reason!
> 
> Carbs do help - when i get to low on them I start acting like I'm drunk, speech slows down and I start slurring my words! (V. attractive)
> 
> That might be it - have you tried forcing that meal in? Surley if you felt better when you woke up you might feel more proactive with your day, get more done, might stop you feeling like a fatty!
> 
> Ha - I'm not a scientist either!


I think I need to force it down again.. I was handling it before fine then I upped the portions so now I'm on 4,000 calories a day and struggling with the last meal.. But growth is growth I guess. I do feel more round but it could be to do with the chemicals in me and the high carbs (450g a day).

You sounds like most girls down here on a night out when you have low carbs :tongue:

When I got off the train this morning my legs felt like jelly where my body was physically exhausted. Getting there though


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Hey chick,
> 
> Got a bit of a headache though which I get when i'm tired. Its like shooting pains at the pains of my neck going right up to the top of my head! Drives me mad!


Pains up the back of your head are often tension....

And get more water into you. For your build/diet/training you are not getting enough. That'll also give you a sore head.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Getting there though


Good man - you trooper!


----------



## bigbob33

Hey guys I'll hand out all my reps in a bit, good to see new faces here as well! I'm havng a day off the gym today, and it's cheat day as well..... Bring on the pizza


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Pains up the back of your head are often tension....
> 
> And get more water into you. For your build/diet/training you are not getting enough. That'll also give you a sore head.


Yeah it does feel very tense.. Maybe its stress from everything lately! Things have been getting on top of me with working and everything else.

I drink 4 litres per day do you not think this is enough?


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! neg me at your own peril, my friend!! Just kidding!!
> 
> I will visit when I make it to the otherside!! :thumb:


Carefull he will... I think it was him that neg repped me just the other day... took a whole 5 points away from me:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Carefull he will... I think it was him that neg repped me just the other day... took a whole 5 points away from me:lol:


scary times! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Yeah it does feel very tense.. Maybe its stress from everything lately! Things have been getting on top of me with working and everything else.
> 
> I drink 4 litres per day do you not think this is enough?


High blood pressure maybe?

4 litres is just under 8 1/2 pints and is 'enough' but I am only half your size and drink the same!

Each to their own though. I have scarred kidleys so the more the better for me!



MaxMuscle said:


> Carefull he will... I think it was him that neg repped me just the other day... took a whole 5 points away from me:lol:


Well MM I have me some topnotch high class alpha's rep me so I doubt I'd notice if anyone negged me! 

Anyway, what the hell could you possibly have said worthy of negging??

I hate negging and have only done it once. Co-incidentaly the perpertrator got banned the same day so it was a worthy cause!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> High blood pressure maybe?
> 
> 4 litres is just under 8 1/2 pints and is 'enough' but I am only half your size and drink the same!
> 
> Each to their own though. I have scarred kidleys so the more the better for me!


yeah it could be. I had two bleeding noses yesterday and I dont think I have ever had one in my life!

I'll up the dose :thumb:


----------



## rare6

bigbob33 said:


> Hey guys I'll hand out all my reps in a bit, good to see new faces here as well! I'm havng a day off the gym today, and it's cheat day as well..... Bring on the pizza


mmm i had pizza ham cheese and pineapple was nice... you enjoy ur pizza treat and rest day put ur feet up :thumb:


----------



## Goose

I couldn't have a cheat meal on a thursday night, i'd be dying when it comes to the weekend.


----------



## rare6

i eat cheat meals every other day i cant eat the same food all the time + i cant get fat neway aslong as the protein is good and carbs are good i'll eat it


----------



## Goose

EOD! SihT!! I have them once a week... might be having it twice this week though.


----------



## rare6

i can get away with it just as long as it aint **** like processed food the joys of a fast metabolism


----------



## badger

rare6 said:


> i can get away with it just as long as it aint **** like processed food the joys of a fast metabolism


Make me sick  , gonna have to give myself a good kick up the 4rse before i turn into that most horrible of creatures a fat skinny bloke :cursing: .

chucked some love around but firing blanks again, gonna cook some tea ready for when the wife get's in from work then i'll try and hit people i've missed.


----------



## rare6

no matter how long i bulk for or how long i dont do abs for there never been a time where there gone. just the way my body is made up


----------



## higgz123

aint repped any of my fellow bronzers in while, so jus dished some out guys!


----------



## MasterBlaster

When I have the ability I will get you all as well. 71 pages...You guys deserve it.


----------



## ryoken

I have just blown my love all over you guys/gals and yet again im all empty! :lol: :cool2:


----------



## robc

well done everyone for sticking it out and keeping the thread alive, as max said you all deserve repping! I will dish some out!

Also I don't know if this has beem mentioned but this thread is now on the Hottest Thread list at the front of the page!

Good stuff!


----------



## spike1

how do you become a bronze member ?...

i figured this is like a rep sharing thread lol so just dished all mine out.

only let me give like 4 though :S:S


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> well done everyone for sticking it out and keeping the thread alive, as max said you all deserve repping! I will dish some out!
> 
> Also I don't know if this has beem mentioned but this thread is now on the Hottest Thread list at the front of the page!
> 
> Good stuff!


Thats where we belong being red hot bronzers!! :lol: :rockon:


----------



## higgz123

wont be long til we are top of the list!


----------



## robc

18spike18 said:


> how do you become a bronze member ?...


You will over time, and how many posts you make and how much reps you receive. You will become a bronze very soon.


----------



## higgz123

robc hows training been going mate?


----------



## spike1

robc said:


> You will over time, and how many posts you make and how much reps you receive. You will become a bronze very soon.


thanks for reply mate, i look forward to it lol


----------



## higgz123

18spike18 said:


> thanks for reply mate, i look forward to it lol


bronze is where u wanna be mate!


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> robc hows training been going mate?


Yea its going good, trying to strip some fat before a DS cycle. Been feeling a bit poo lately though as had the flu pretty bad couple of weeks ago and because I started training again too quickly I think its taking a bit longer to go away completely. So I have had a sore throat the past few days sleeping has been a bit [email protected] as well so I had yesterday and today off.

The training itself, I'm doing a few sets on random things, nothing is planned, the way I am doing it is; I go in and have 5 mins on cardio (bike, cross trainer etc) and then have a few sets on say incline bench or machine bench press then a few sets on another exercise like db shoulder presses, then onto more cardio at 10 mins or so, high intensity like hiit, basically keep the body guessing dont let it get used to a routine. I keep the weights light ish, 50% 1rm, and randomly do heavy sets, to exhaust glycogen so when I do the cardio I hopefully burn off some fat.

It's been working very well so far I have noticed fat coming off my face a bit a day and that is the place it goes first, but doing that kind of training really gets it off nice and quick, think circuit training with random heavy sets and intense cardio mixed in.

And obviously my diet is lowish in fats, no sat fats, about a gram ish or a bit more per pound of weight for protein and only enough carbs to get me through the day.

I think the main success factor is (apart from sticking to it :lol: ) is that your diet is spot on and you don't deviate and eat some rubbish, like after the training when your body is screaming for you to pack sugar and fats in.

Overall I'd say its going well, thanks for asking :thumbup1:

How is your training going?


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> *I think the main success factor is (apart from sticking to it * :lol: *) is that your diet is spot on and you don't deviate and eat some rubbish, like after the training when your body is screaming for you to pack sugar and fats in.*
> 
> Overall I'd say its going well, thanks for asking :thumbup1:
> 
> How is your training going?


 :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123

ye training is going steady!

toying with the idea tho of movng from 5 days to 4 days, to give my body more time to rest and hopefully increase growth!

thrown in 2 low intensity cardio sessions now on my rest days, as summer is not that far away!


----------



## MasterBlaster

higgz123 said:


> ye training is going steady!
> 
> toying with the idea tho of movng from 5 days to 4 days, to give my body more time to rest and hopefully increase growth!
> 
> thrown in 2 low intensity cardio sessions now on my rest days, as summer is not that far away!


I don't know how you guys stay healthy doing 5 times a week, I generally do a 3 day split with 3 days of cardio on off days.

My workout are usually an hour and a half long. that would be 7.5 hrs a week just for lifting... Too much for me, my body takes longer to recover than that.

I have been using something new to me for a PWO shake "Dark Matter"

Seems pretty good but the Rasberry makes my poops look like Joe's, they are all GREEN. Scarry the first time... I was like damn too much gear :lol:


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> ye training is going steady!
> 
> toying with the idea tho of movng from 5 days to 4 days, to give my body more time to rest and hopefully increase growth!
> 
> thrown in 2 low intensity cardio sessions now on my rest days, as summer is not that far away!


Yea I would agree with the 4 days, what kind of split are you running at the moment?


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't know how you guys stay healthy doing 5 times a week, I generally do a 3 day split with 3 days of cardio on off days.
> 
> My workout are usually an hour and a half long. that would be 7.5 hrs a week just for lifting... Too much for me, my body takes longer to recover than that.
> 
> I have been using something new to me for a PWO shake "Dark Matter"
> 
> Seems pretty good but the Rasberry makes my poops look like Joe's, they are all GREEN. Scarry the first time... I was like damn too much gear :lol:


yeah im the same i only do 3-4 days as five days kill me right off and i find i grow better on 3 day splits!


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't know how you guys stay healthy doing 5 times a week, I generally do a 3 day split with 3 days of cardio on off days.
> 
> My workout are usually an hour and a half long. that would be 7.5 hrs a week just for lifting... Too much for me, my body takes longer to recover than that.
> 
> I have been using something new to me for a PWO shake "Dark Matter"
> 
> Seems pretty good but the Rasberry makes my poops look like Joe's, they are all GREEN. Scarry the first time... I was like damn too much gear :lol:


ye i am natty so my recovery time is prob slower than urs to!

my 5 sessions only last bout hour each at most!

but def tinkin 4 days is enough!

how many workin sets u tink is bout right for each muscle group? 12-15?


----------



## MasterBlaster

higgz123 said:


> ye i am natty so my recovery time is prob slower than urs to!
> 
> my 5 sessions only last bout hour each at most!
> 
> but def tinkin 4 days is enough!
> 
> how many workin sets u tink is bout right for each muscle group? 12-15?


I generally do 9 heavy sets untill failure... It's working cause I am growing and watching the adipose tissue disipate


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> I generally do 9 heavy sets untill failure... It's working cause I am growing and watching the adipose tissue disipate


thanks reps!


----------



## higgz123

also 6th now on hottest thread list guys! ha easy


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just sent through a round of reps but ran out quickly...


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> ye i am natty so my recovery time is prob slower than urs to!
> 
> my 5 sessions only last bout hour each at most!
> 
> but def tinkin 4 days is enough!
> 
> how many workin sets u tink is bout right for each muscle group? 12-15?


It depends how heavy your going, and how much you can take!

I usually concentrate on how many exercises I do per muscle group. Which is usually 3-4 with 3-4 sets each.

Depends on your goals also.


----------



## higgz123

bout same as me!

goals r to bulk, i always do heavy 6-8 reps and last set to failure!


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> bout same as me!
> 
> goals r to bulk, i always do heavy 6-8 reps and last set to failure!


I would say definitely go for 4 days max, preferably 3. if your trying to bulk up then that means your muscles need time to grow and I think 5 days a week of working muscles is too much, you will gain better giving yourself a bit more rest, for sure :thumb:

Hows the diet? and are you incorporating mostly compound movements?


----------



## higgz123

robc said:


> I would say definitely go for 4 days max, preferably 3. if your trying to bulk up then that means your muscles need time to grow and I think 5 days a week of working muscles is too much, you will gain better giving yourself a bit more rest, for sure :thumb:
> 
> Hows the diet? and are you incorporating mostly compound movements?


my diet is pretty good!

i do have the main compound exercises in there for each muscle!


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> my diet is pretty good!
> 
> i do have the main compound exercises in there for each muscle!


Sounds good then mate! how are you finding your gains on a 5 day split?


----------



## higgz123

tinking of a 4 day split like this

chest/tri

off

back/bi

shoulders

off

legs

off


----------



## higgz123

robc said:


> Sounds good then mate! how are you finding your gains on a 5 day split?


i tink my gains hav slowed right down thats y i tinking of changin!

also do u tink more reps wood be betta to, like 8-12 cos app this is best for hypertrophy!


----------



## MasterBlaster

higgz123 said:


> i tink my gains hav slowed right down thats y i tinking of changin!
> 
> also do u tink more reps wood be betta to, like 8-12 cos app this is best for hypertrophy!


Are you planning on staying natty forever?


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> Are you planning on staying natty forever?


ye well def at mo, cant see me changin!


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> i tink my gains hav slowed right down thats y i tinking of changin!
> 
> also do u tink more reps wood be betta to, like 8-12 cos app this is best for hypertrophy!


I usually do 8 reps mate, 8th being very hard if not failing.


----------



## higgz123

thanks rob


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> thanks rob


no problem mate


----------



## bigbob33

higgz123 said:


> tinking of a 4 day split like this
> 
> chest/tri
> 
> off
> 
> back/bi
> 
> shoulders
> 
> off
> 
> legs
> 
> off


That's basically the same split as mine, it's working well for me! I was doing 5 or 6 days a week but it was killing me. Since I changed I have grown a lot so it must work:thumb:


----------



## jonathan1758

I do 5/6 days a week most weeks but one workout is just a short abdominal workout. Always seem to recover pretty quickly and my day off is always after training my arms (do bi's and tri's together) if i dont use that day to train abs/legs.


----------



## bigbob33

I was just so knackered all the time on a 5/6 day split I had to do something! A 4 day split is just right for me


----------



## Goose

you have to do what feels right regardless of what people tell you to do.


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> you have to do what feels right regardless of what people tell you to do.


Too true mate! :thumb:

I'm doing chest and tri's today and I'm going for 50kg db bench for the first time, wish me luck!


----------



## higgz123

rest day for me!

ye i going to orgainse my training today! sort out diff routine and exercises


----------



## higgz123

jus afta a bit of info bronzers! do u guys use same exercises for each muscle group for length time then switch it up or do u use diff exercises each time u go to gym?


----------



## Goose

higgz123 said:


> jus afta a bit of info bronzers! do u guys use same exercises for each muscle group for length time then switch it up or do u use diff exercises each time u go to gym?


Different exercises, different order, different weights, different sets, different reps..

Vary it up all the time..


----------



## bigbob33

I mix it up all the time, so long as I get soreness for a couple of days after I know I've done well!


----------



## higgz123

cheers guys!


----------



## Jojo 007

THANKS FOR THE REPS BRONZSTERS!


----------



## Goose

I repped who I can


----------



## Sti_prodrive

u missed me AGAIN HINT HINT


----------



## Goose

Sti_prodrive said:


> u missed me AGAIN HINT HINT


Done


----------



## MasterBlaster

Morning all... It's finally Friday


----------



## Goose

Thanks fook its friday!!

whats the plans of everyone?


----------



## higgz123

TFI friday


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Have a [email protected], watch some movies, train and stick to my diet


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Have a [email protected], watch some movies, train and stick to my diet


Atta boy.. I like the dedication


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Have a [email protected], watch some movies, train and stick to my diet


You can always rely on a shiny silver to drop by and lower the tone!!


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Atta boy.. I like the dedication


Don't encourage him!!! Pah! You silver pennies need to be house broken!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lmao yea they'll be no going out and getting pi5sed for at least the next 3 months, unlike you beta bronzers!!


----------



## Goose

Tut tut..

I shall be indulging in the Jacuzzi this evening with a hot female..

Followed by maybe a film..

Then tomorrow shall be train, hair cut (Zaras made me paranoid), then night out with the lads


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao yea they'll be no going out and getting pi5sed for at least the next 3 months, unlike you beta bronzers!!


Im no longer a bronzer and Joe has recently stated that I am now Alpha material so there.  .


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao yea they'll be no going out and getting pi5sed for at least the next 3 months, unlike you beta bronzers!!


I have you know I do not drink myself nor wil I be touching any until past september.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose said:


> Then tomorrow shall be train, hair cut (Zaras made me paranoid), then night out with the lads


Good lad get it clipped off


----------



## higgz123

all off! lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Get the mach 3 on your napper!


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> Good lad get it clipped off





higgz123 said:


> all off! lol


Been there done that, does not look attractive on me! women dont like it..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> I have you know I do not drink myself nor wil I be touching any until past september.


Is touching yourself something that was getting outta hand so kyou decided to make a goal date untill you can do it again? :lol:


----------



## higgz123

Goose said:


> Been there done that, does not look attractive on me! women dont like it..


hav a jona lomu quiff ting! lol


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Is touching yourself something that was getting outta hand so kyou decided to make a goal date untill you can do it again? :lol:


Is there any need when I have you...?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Is there any need when I have you...?


thats what I like to hear.... Now get you're ass back in the bed its getting cold. :lol:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> thats what I like to hear.... Now get you're ass back in the bed its getting cold. :lol:


Had the warm p33 dried out already???


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Been there done that, does not look attractive on me! women dont like it..


Only if you let it look like a microphone as its growing back in! :lol: :lol:

Some folks really suit it and some don't. Johnny with a shaved head permanently looks like he's gonna rip someones head off and sh1t down their throat! pmsl! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Only if you let it look like a microphone as its growing back in! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Some folks really suit it and some don't. Johnny with a shaved head permanently looks like he's gonna rip someones head off and sh1t down their throat! pmsl! :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah thats what i'm saying.. People think I look like a thug and dont find it attractive!! :lol:

Whos Johnny?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> yeah thats what i'm saying.. People think I look like a thug and dont find it attractive!! :lol:
> 
> *Whos Johnny?*


Check out her albums... Johnny is her man...

He's shredded. He tries to keep her under control :lol:


----------



## Goose

haha ok


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Check out her albums... Johnny is her man...
> 
> He's shredded. *He tries to keep her under control* :lol:


HaaHaa!! He tries his best!

7 years on monday, poor lamb desrves a bl00dy medal!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

I have to admit.. Women are hard work.. :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> I have to admit.. Women are hard work.. :laugh:


Even I agree with that!!!

I'm glad I'm a straight female! Feck all that hassle!! :whistling:


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! He tries his best!
> 
> 7 years on monday, poor lamb desrves a bl00dy medal!! :lol: :lol:


W33BAM,

Just checked Johnny out, he is shredded. Has he won anything in BB ??

Come to think of it have you ever competed ?? :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> W33BAM,
> 
> Just checked Johnny out, he is shredded. Has he won anything in BB ??
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments. He competed first in 2007 and won the Prolab Classic 1st timers, came 2nd in the caledonia intermediate (RS the big gay came 1st!), 2nd at the nabba scottish and never placed in class 4 at the Nabba Brittish but I'm sure the judging sheets had him 7th out of 19 or sommat.
> 
> He took last year out to grow and is currently dieting for the Nabba Scottish and the UKBFF Scottish. See how it goes from there.
> 
> He started his diet 6/7 weeks late and was a good 2 stone heavier than starting point in 2007 so it is gonna be hard work.
> 
> He wasn't gonna compete this year due to far too many other commitments and should have started cleaning up his diet from early december but he didn't even start that until early february so if he comes in with the same condition then I'll be well chuffed!!
> 
> Come to think of it have you ever competed ?? :thumbup1:


Nope! You mental!! I have only been back at the gym for 11 months and 18 months ago I was 11.5 stone! (underactive thyroid held me hostage and took over my life but I done a houdini on the b1tch and ran free!!)

I am currently 8 6ish and my aim is solely to get back in the shape I was before, if not better.

But weeman and RS have vowed to wear fluffy pink raa-raa skirts, knee high socks, cropped sparkly tops and shake pom poms if I ever do compete so never say never!!

Seriously though, it's likely to be 2012 if I'm ever to get into contest shape, naturally.

Thanks for the kind word tho, if I haven't already repped you today, expect some!! :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thats funny. I didn't know Johnny competed against RS...


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Thats funny. I didn't know Johnny competed against RS...


Ya, just in the intermediate class at the Caledonia. I'll try and find pics and clear with RS that its ok to post.

J is class 4 and RS class 3 (by a bawhair I think) and they are 2 very different sizes, weights and shapes so it was very interesting.

No hard feeling at all though. They both helped and encouraged each other.

J and RS are buddies, not bum buddies though! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> J and RS are buddies, not bum buddies though! :lol:


I wouldn't be so sure, I swore I wouldn't give in to RS but his charm is too strong


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Ya, just in the intermediate class at the Caledonia. I'll try and find pics and clear with RS that its ok to post.
> 
> J is class 4 and RS class 3 (by a bawhair I think) and they are 2 very different sizes, weights and shapes so it was very interesting.
> 
> No hard feeling at all though. They both helped and encouraged each other.
> 
> J and RS are buddies, not bum buddies though! :lol:


I don't think RS would mind since he has pics of Birds grabbing his crotch in his albums... :lol:


----------



## leafman

I can finally belong to this section as i am truely a bronzer now :laugh: been given me stripes or should i say colours today. Thanks people for the reps to


----------



## bigbob33

leafman said:


> I can finally belong to this section as i am truely a bronzer now :laugh: been given me stripes or should i say colours today. Thanks people for the reps to


congrats buddy, welcome aboard:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice to see some more faces but now I have to dish out more repps huh?....


----------



## bigbob33

just changed my avi to show off my tattoo!


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> just changed my avi to show off my tattoo!


Dear god, so you have!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kiddin buddy! That's one hellova piece you got going there. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> just changed my avi to show off my tattoo!


Nice tatts bud... Put some pants on though... :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Nice tatts bud... Put some pants on though... :lol: :lol:


Think he has his special friday night thong on!! pmsl!!


----------



## bigbob33

It's not a thong, I was just really hungry!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> It's not a thong, I was just really hungry!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> It's not a thong, I was just really hungry!!!


 lmfao:lol: :lol: :beer:

Cool tattoo mate!


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers guy


----------



## higgz123

aight guys! had a good day, managed to get 3 MJ tickets so well chuffed!

jus thrown some bronze love out


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> just changed my avi to show off my tattoo!


F&ck me bob, thats one hell of a tattoo, I bet that wasn't one sitting !!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike1

thanks for all the rep i got back yesterday people 

about to dish some more out now, i really wana join this club lol

well done leafman


----------



## W33BAM

18spike18 said:


> thanks for all the rep i got back yesterday people
> 
> about to dish some more out now, i really wana join this club lol
> 
> well done leafman


I'll return the reppage but I think your tikme served is more dominant than reps.... cause I have more rep power and posts than some silvers and im still a bronzer. Nay complaining like!!

Thanks madsmurf7!! Appreciated!! :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> I'll return the reppage but I think your tikme served is more dominant than reps.... cause I have more rep power and posts than some silvers and im still a bronzer. Nay complaining like!!
> 
> Thanks madsmurf7!! Appreciated!! :thumb:


Thats because I rep you everyday and I have been passed on the hulk power from Joe... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

18spike18 said:


> thanks for all the rep i got back yesterday people
> 
> about to dish some more out now, i really wana join this club lol
> 
> well done leafman


Negged! muahaha you'll never make bronze!! :devil2:


----------



## spike1

W33BAM said:


> I'll return the reppage but I think your tikme served is more dominant than reps.... cause I have more rep power and posts than some silvers and im still a bronzer. Nay complaining like!!
> 
> Thanks madsmurf7!! Appreciated!! :thumb:


thanks for returning the love

its ok im not going anywhere  wonder how long you have to be here ...


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Negged! muahaha you'll never make bronze!! :devil2:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like the new Avy Mak, making some progress still huh


----------



## spike1

MaKaVeLi said:


> Negged! muahaha you'll never make bronze!! :devil2:


well that just not very nice now isit :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

18spike18 said:


> well that just not very nice now isit :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


He won't Neg you...Mak is an awesome guy...You will see in time:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> He won't Neg you...Mak is an awesome guy...You will see in time:thumb:


Lol I repped him, if I negged him he would have probably gone into the red:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Thats because I rep you everyday and I have been passed on the hulk power from Joe... :lol:


Ahaaaa!! I see!!! Joe did rep me the other day and I swear my reppage doubled!!! I has me nearly 50k now! Wonder if I can trade them for my sheriffs badges....?? I want them back!!! 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Negged! muahaha you'll never make bronze!! :devil2:


You brute! Stop bullying you racist before the PC brigade get here!!!!pmsl!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



18spike18 said:


> thanks for returning the love
> 
> its ok im not going anywhere  wonder how long you have to be here ...


I has none reppage left today but normal powers will no doubt resume later tonight!!

I think its a month btw....



MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the new Avy Mak, making some progress still huh


Ive been trying to rep the b1tch all day to say that....

Ace avi MaKa. :rockon:


----------



## spike1

MaxMuscle said:


> He won't Neg you...Mak is an awesome guy...You will see in time:thumb:


he sure is, thanks for the rep mak, will return :thumb:

i was thinkin what sort of **** would randomly neg haha:whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

18spike18 said:


> i was thinkin what sort of **** would randomly neg haha:whistling:


Oh you'd be surprised!!! Think they've all been boo'd off now though!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ive been trying to rep the b1tch all day to say that....

Ace avi MaKa. :rockon:


----------



## Guest

I see some of my fellow Silvers mixing it up in the bronzer thread. I guess I will follow with a post in here. I am learning to tolerate the Bronzer nation


----------



## MasterBlaster

We make for some pretty intersting conversation in here from time to time Zeus...

It's a good crowd accept for that pesky W33bam.... She's trouble so watch it....


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Don't be hittin on my man Lou... Hands off
> 
> If he leaves I have no way to wash my clothes without those abs


S'arite buddy, I'll send you Johnny! That little sh1t has abs all year round and only trains them 1 per week 6 weeks before competing! Grrrrrr!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> S'arite buddy, I'll send you Johnny! That little sh1t has abs all year round and only trains them 1 per week 6 weeks before competing! Grrrrrr!!


You mean that you don't mind sharing? Cool... :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> We make for some pretty intersting conversation in here from time to time Zeus...
> 
> It's a good crowd accept for that pesky W33bam.... She's trouble so watch it....


Grrrrrrrr!!! Keyboard warrior!! Getting hardcore are we!!! :whistling:  

Give me my skipping ropes back or I'll pull your hair!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## higgz123

W33BAM said:


> S'arite buddy, I'll send you Johnny! That little sh1t has abs all year round and only trains them 1 per week 6 weeks before competing! Grrrrrr!!


its a great crowd!

pop in more often zeus!

we aint in top 10 hottest threads for nothing!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well. I am done at work for the day and I have a Chiro appt before the GYM so I will catch you all later tonight when I get home....


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> You mean that you don't mind sharing? Cool... :whistling:


Nay sure what he'd make of it but I is ze boss....I decide!

Ahem, just don't tell hijm I said that!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

W33BAM said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!! Keyboard warrior!! Getting hardcore are we!!! :whistling:
> 
> Give me my skipping ropes back or I'll pull your hair!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


These bronzer women are fiesty I see:bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

zeus87529 said:


> These bronzer women are fiesty I see:bounce:


Yea... I try and keep her quiet with Reps but she still pipes up every now and again.... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> S'arite buddy, I'll send you Johnny! That little sh1t has abs all year round and only trains them 1 per week 6 weeks before competing! Grrrrrr!!


PMSL I feel special that you'd trade your fiance in for me:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea... I try and keep her quiet with Reps but she still pipes up every now and again.... :lol:


Well I'll go away and eat my worms now will I ???? sniff sniff.....

PAH!! NO CHANCE!! I'm here wether you like it or not, so THERE!!!

Na na na na naaaa you're a big banana!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL I feel special that you'd trade your fiance in for me:lol:


HaaHaa!! I never quite said that!! :lol:

Hmmmmmm welllll, maybe for a puppy!! Just kidding.

If any man can put up with me for 7 years, he's def for keeps!! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! I never quite said that!! :lol:
> 
> Hmmmmmm welllll, maybe for a puppy!! Just kidding.
> 
> *If any man can put up with me for 7 years, he's def for keeps!!* :thumb:


I agree with that, we should set up a charity for him:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> I agree with that, we should set up a charity for him:laugh:


Hey thats a champion idea that. Then we could buy him a bolthole to hide from me when I go skatty!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Yay! Between Max and Maka my rep mojo just went from 48 odd k to over 50k yay!!!

Cheers lads, but I canna return the hommage until later/tomorrow..... but I will!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Yay! Between Max and Maka my rep mojo just went from 48 odd k to over 50k yay!!!
> 
> Cheers lads, but I canna return the hommage until later/tomorrow..... but I will!!


Why have you been putting out again??


----------



## Guest

I'll "put out" for some reps. Guys or girls, I won't discriminate for a rep:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why have you been putting out again??


Seems I have been!! I shall need to hang fire until I'm allowed out again!! :lol:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

I jst had 2 post ere!!! I see the post right @ da botom & you all know that we cant let that happen!!!

BUMP ! bk to the top


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow...I guess Mak and I have a lil juice huh?

Nice to know cause lately I feel like I'm shootin dust.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bronzers! It's the weekend


----------



## bigbob33

just handed out all my reps, sorry if i missed anyone:thumbup1:

oh yeah and changed my pant eating avi:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Good morning my liitle bronzed (and silver but bronze at heart) cherubs!!

How are we all today?? Got any crayzee shenanigans planned for tonight??

I'm off to the gym to make attempt 3 at Wednesdays leg session....! I couldn't do it on wed cause I was soooo angry I wouldve ended up breaking myself! I done cardio instead (with a face positively like thunder!)

I made a 2nd attempt on thurs which didn't quite go to plan either. I missed last nights back and shoulders all together so all in all it's been a sh1tty week at the gym!!

Oh and my shoulder pain is moving down my bicep today AGAIN!!! Grrrr!

Once I've scraped myself off the ceiling and calmed down a bit I will share what I'm babbling about! I just have to find some tact, diplomacy and polite words to describe my traumas!! :lol:

Hope you are all well...!


----------



## higgz123

morning bronzers

i got legs today afta the footy!

come on utd!


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Good morning my liitle bronzed (and silver but bronze at heart) cherubs!!
> 
> How are we all today?? Got any crayzee shenanigans planned for tonight??
> 
> I'm off to the gym to make attempt 3 at Wednesdays leg session....! I couldn't do it on wed cause I was soooo angry I wouldve ended up breaking myself! I done cardio instead (with a face positively like thunder!)
> 
> I made a 2nd attempt on thurs which didn't quite go to plan either. I missed last nights back and shoulders all together so all in all it's been a sh1tty week at the gym!!
> 
> Oh and my shoulder pain is moving down my bicep today AGAIN!!! Grrrr!
> 
> *Once I've scraped myself off the ceiling and calmed down a bit I will share what I'm babbling about! I just have to find some tact, diplomacy and polite words to describe my traumas!!* :lol:
> 
> Hope you are all well...!


aw  I'm sorry to hear things are not going too good at the moment! if you do want to chat about it on here you know you have the support of everyone here 

I haven't had it good lately either, I was in the gym on tue and weds but had to rest for now because of a sore throat that hurts like hell through the night, during the day it feels okish though! it keeps making wake randomly coughing and my eyes water alot and I have had red eye in one of the eyes every day, people are thinking I am smoking weed! (I don't :lol: )

So this weekend I am just looking forward to relaxing and getting plenty of sleep and getting rid of this sore throat and itchy cough.

Higgz mate how does rep betting work exactly? I think utd will win today! :thumb:

Whats everyone else up to?

Gonna hand out some reps for the bronzers!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Morning bronzers, hope you are all well. I've just shat out last nights cheat meal, ahh bisto!


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Morning bronzers, hope you are all well. I've just shat out last nights cheat meal, ahh bisto!


 :lol:

What did you eat!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

A family size margherita pizza and a can of coke


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> A family size margherita pizza and a can of coke


Good man! :thumb:

I had my cheat meal on weds after gym, a pizza hut pepperoni with cheesy nachos, only a medium though, and they took the p1ss with the order, was burnt and took an hour to arrive, so phoned up saying I want another one now so they said ok np sorry we will send one out, waited another hour, nothing! This time I really sounded p1ssed off on the phone and the manager was like oh sh1t sorry I don't know whats happened to the order I will personally see to it that it gets cooked and sent now and heres my name quote it for your next order and you can have half price no limit to how much you spend etcetc so ok I left it at that..

20 mins later the hottest pizza I've ever had off a delivery driver appeared at my door "sorry boss heres your order really sorry thanks" bless, took it upstairs and BOOM got a large instead of medium and so much pepperoni and cheese I was just like woah ok then I wont argue with that! it was cooked just how I like it as well, well done but not too much, greasy as hell, etc suffice to say I was happy in the end and it tasted so good and also got another serving of cheesy nachos. turned out to be one awesome cheat meal!

I'm quite easily pleased by these things hehe

I can't get enough of those cheesy nachos that they do though


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> Good man! :thumb:
> 
> I had my cheat meal on weds after gym, a pizza hut pepperoni with cheesy nachos, only a medium though, and they took the p1ss with the order, was burnt and took an hour to arrive, so phoned up saying I want another one now so they said ok np sorry we will send one out, waited another hour, nothing! This time I really sounded p1ssed off on the phone and the manager was like oh sh1t sorry I don't know whats happened to the order I will personally see to it that it gets cooked and sent now and heres my name quote it for your next order and you can have half price no limit to how much you spend etcetc so ok I left it at that..
> 
> 20 mins later the hottest pizza I've ever had off a delivery driver appeared at my door "sorry boss heres your order really sorry thanks" bless, took it upstairs and BOOM got a large instead of medium and so much pepperoni and cheese I was just like woah ok then I wont argue with that! it was cooked just how I like it as well, well done but not too much, greasy as hell, etc suffice to say I was happy in the end and it tasted so good and also got another serving of cheesy nachos. turned out to be one awesome cheat meal!
> 
> I'm quite easily pleased by these things hehe
> 
> I can't get enough of those cheesy nachos that they do though


I wonder how many bogey's and snot it had in it:laugh:


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> I wonder how many bogey's and snot it had in it:laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

Ah hopefully none mate! haha I didn't give him any **** down the phone or anything cos I know just what happens if you do ...

He was alright though hehe

I fancy a massive KFC as my next cheat meal but this 50% off is too tempting ..


----------



## BassJunkie

I'm having a cheat weekend, had a load of doritos last night


----------



## clairey.h

at the mo I feel like crap, cant breath out of my nose and my ears are rinnnngggging... :cursing:

so to be honest I m gonna eat what I feel like......probably cry about it on monday though, whilst shouting and cursing for being a piggy......:no:


----------



## pecman

I had pizza hut and it was goooooooood:thumb:

But mainly only posting this to fill the bronze thread up with silver :lol:


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> at the mo I feel like crap, cant breath out of my nose and my ears are rinnnngggging... :cursing:
> 
> so to be honest I m gonna eat what I feel like......probably cry about it on monday though, whilst shouting and cursing for being a piggy......:no:


Ah dont cry about it! as long as you make up for it with a bit more cardio it should be ok! I feel like eating crap today as well


----------



## BassJunkie

Mmm pizza hut is a good choice, just need to get a pizza with loads of meat on it.

Cheap frozen pizza = 60g protein + 1000+ kcals + lots of fat = good bulking food :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

robc said:


> Ah dont cry about it! as long as you make up for it with a bit more cardio it should be ok! I feel like eating crap today as well


thanks....having one of those days when I want to eat something really really nice, but cannot think of what :confused1:

anyone else ever feel like this or am I just akward...lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> thanks....having one of those days when I want to eat something really really nice, but cannot think of what :confused1:
> 
> anyone else ever feel like this or am I just akward...lol


I feel like that every day! Just get a huge chocolate cake an stuff that down yer throat


----------



## BassJunkie

clairey.h said:


> thanks....having one of those days when I want to eat something really really nice, but cannot think of what :confused1:
> 
> anyone else ever feel like this or am I just akward...lol


Get a tub of Ben & Jerry's ice-cream, that's good stuff.


----------



## clairey.h

the chocolate fudge brownie...ummmmmm

it takes me four sittings to eat one of them though....

was thinking maybe stew and dumplings........


----------



## BassJunkie

clairey.h said:


> the chocolate fudge brownie...ummmmmm
> 
> it takes me four sittings to eat one of them though....
> 
> was thinking maybe stew and dumplings........


Mmm.. home-made stew and dumplings.... *starts drooling*


----------



## clairey.h

proper dumpling with suet and all......... :thumb:


----------



## BassJunkie

clairey.h said:


> proper dumpling with suet and all......... :thumb:


Mmm yeah.... that sounds nice, with phish food ice-cream after.


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> I feel like that every day! Just get a huge chocolate cake an stuff that down yer throat


 :lol: dont give me ideas!!

(actually yea do carry on mate LOL)

I've suddenly got a craving for a nice big choc cake now :laugh:

Your not alone clairey I get it all the time too!


----------



## clairey.h

there is noooo room for dessert after one of my dinners....that I can promise

I am a good cook, I wont let anyone tell me different, Ive only poisoned rob a couple of times and none of those had any lasting effects :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie

Can I come round for dinner?


----------



## andy51086

had a massive curry last night as my cheat meal stingy ring this morning damn cheap meat, tastes good at the time though


----------



## clairey.h

actually cheescake sounds good, that might improve my cough and sore throat.......


----------



## BassJunkie

omg, you make cheesecake? that's one of my fave desserts.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> proper dumpling with suet and all......... :thumb:


Do you put a nice bit of steak in there too? my mum used too cook it in the slow cooker all day so it was nice and tender:thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do you put a nice bit of steak in there too? my mum used too cook it in the slow cooker all day so it was nice and tender:thumbup1:


I use braising steak....cooked for at least 5 hours so its really tender......

but to fit all the dumplings in I ave to take half of it out for the last 30min, as there is nooo point in stew without the beef fat and flour (thats a dumpling by the way)....lol


----------



## BassJunkie

I don't care if you say no, I'm coming round for dinner.


----------



## clairey.h

BassJunkie said:


> omg, you make cheesecake? that's one of my fave desserts.


I make a gran marnier cheesecake, one layer is choclate and one granmarnier so it tastes like chocolate orange...it needs to set in the fridge for about 2 days though......

and each slice has sooo many hundreds of calories that I only make it about twice a year.....

but its worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BassJunkie said:


> I don't care if you say no, I'm coming round for dinner.


I don't think you are if robsta says no!


----------



## BassJunkie

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't think you are if robsta says no!


But that dinner sounds so good.... stew and dumplings with cheesecake after... I'll just come round and put it in some plastic tubs then leg it.


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't think you are if robsta says no!


I have to take the kids meals out the stew pot first before he gets there else the kiddies will be goning hungry......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Good morning my liitle bronzed (and silver but bronze at heart) cherubs!!
> 
> How are we all today?? Got any crayzee shenanigans planned for tonight??
> 
> I'm off to the gym to make attempt 3 at Wednesdays leg session....! I couldn't do it on wed cause I was soooo angry I wouldve ended up breaking myself! I done cardio instead (with a face positively like thunder!)
> 
> I made a 2nd attempt on thurs which didn't quite go to plan either. I missed last nights back and shoulders all together so all in all it's been a sh1tty week at the gym!!
> 
> Oh and my shoulder pain is moving down my bicep today AGAIN!!! Grrrr!
> 
> Once I've scraped myself off the ceiling and calmed down a bit I will share what I'm babbling about! I just have to find some tact, diplomacy and polite words to describe my traumas!! :lol:
> 
> Hope you are all well...!


Uh oh... Mom is mad...

Who forgot to pick up they're toys this time?

I hope your aggression gets used well at the gym. I save mine for workouts and sex...

It makes em bolth better


----------



## MasterBlaster

clairey.h said:


> I have to take the kids meals out the stew pot first before he gets there else the kiddies will be goning hungry......... :lol: :lol:


Poor lil lads... I can see that. I'm sure that boy can eat...

That's cheesecake is sounding very tempting...


----------



## Gooders

Bronze reporting in.


----------



## leafman

Any fellow bronzers no if propetides can be mixed with milk or does it hav to be water?  I really am that stupid but it dont say on it unless im blind lol


----------



## Rickski

leafman said:


> Any fellow bronzers no if propetides can be mixed with milk or does it hav to be water?  I really am that stupid but it dont say on it unless im blind lol


Both mate it is up to you, with milk you can add a bit less pep if you want. :thumb:


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Both mate it is up to you, with milk you can add a bit less pep if you want. :thumb:


Rickski is the Silver now


----------



## ryoken

Hi everyone im all out of love till later but will get you all dont worry mwahaha!

well im off to the gym later to do a heavy back session rest of todays been taken up by my youngests 1st birthday:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> Rickski is the Silver now


But still a proud Bronzer lets have it on record, :thumb: . How is everybody not been around much for a week or so......soon be the top thread if we stick at it. :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

happy birthday to your youngest.....

boy or girl?????

and more importantly what fab pressie did you buy


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> happy birthday to your youngest.....
> 
> boy or girl?????
> 
> and more importantly what fab pressie did you buy


hes a boy called sam he got the ussaul walking/training type push along toys and a kiddies keyboard (yes noisy toy to do my head in but its all fun) and then mountains of clothing of all the relatives!

still best bits to come later with the chocolate cake, might take a few pics as hes mid way through it all covered lol:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> hes a boy called sam he got the ussaul walking/training type push along toys and a kiddies keyboard (yes noisy toy to do my head in but its all fun) and then mountains of clothing of all the relatives!
> 
> still best bits to come later with the chocolate cake, might take a few pics as hes mid way through it all covered lol:lol:


ahh bless hope your little fella has a great day......

and I hope for your sake he dosnt get to many noisy pressies.....

every present someone brought my son seemed to have a siren noise on it somewhere....drove me BONKERS....lol


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> ahh bless hope your little fella has a great day......
> 
> and I hope for your sake he dosnt get to many noisy pressies.....
> 
> every present someone brought my son seemed to have a siren noise on it somewhere....drove me BONKERS....lol


lol i know exactly what you mean my two older kids have had toys that just go off by themselfs all day and night with no off switch!

in the end we had to take the batteries out before it drove us mad lol:lol:

i dont know why people think they have to buy other peoples kids noisy toys lmao


----------



## clairey.h

someone brought my daughter one of those tumble tigers once that talk and do handstands......it would only say one phrase though and my kids kept leaving laying in every place that you wanted to walk.... :cursing:

once there dad nearly broke his neck on it, he picked it up by the leg and lobbed it into the middle of the room, and the blimming thing went crazy, it started cartwheeling all around the room, singing and dancing.......we were in fits of laughter at it, it was like it was possesed...... :lol:

when I picked it back up I realised there had been a factory setting button and when he threw it, it knocked it onto play mode.....

for a while we thought we had a possesed toy though....

which was far more fun......


----------



## leafman

Thanks for reply Rickski  I use milk cant drink it with water and was worrying a bit lol.


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Thanks for reply Rickski  I use milk cant drink it with water and was worrying a bit lol.


 hope thats skimmed milk...... :lol:


----------



## leafman

It isnt lol. I use full fat hahaha. Im skinny as u obviously not seen my journal lol. 

By the way is that a akita claire? i got three akitas. It looks like one lol big bear head lol.


----------



## clairey.h

yes it is an akita

he is 6.5 now

not the best photo of him as my four year old took it....

mine hates other dogs, do all yours get along then....

must be a house full...lol


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> It isnt lol. I use full fat hahaha. Im skinny as u obviously not seen my journal lol.


yeh sorry didnt look at the picture before I wrote...no full fat milk wont be doing you to much harm....lol


----------



## robc

happy bday for your son ryoken!


----------



## leafman

Here is two of my dogs


----------



## leafman

Sorry about that massive picture not sure why its like that lol. On my thread is a picture of my biggest male i hav got. I hav tingu he is kc registered the one in first picture, 3 years old. The second picture is of my bitch puppy she is about 7 month old now she is kc registed to. They both get on fine and when she is older ill breed them. I also hav another Dog the biggest one a picture is on page 2ish or 3 on my journal not sure how to get the pic on here lol. He has a disease (massive name) and has to hav steriods to reduce his ammune system or sommat. Very rare it is he nearly died till i found a vet who new what is was lol. Anyway he is 2 and half my other dog but looks about ten now. He is massive but not well. I love the dogs akitas and yours looks like a really nice one. The dog i aint got pic of is called byson (take a look on my thread if u get time he is a beast 

oh and the two dogs dont get on lol. the bitch gets on with both just not the dogs but they hav there own terroties. The one in first picture lives outside always has the poorly one inside lol. I got three gardens so its not all bad lol. The bitch also sleeps inside but is out durin day lol


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Morning bronzers! It's the weekend


Can I just ask.... did you p1ss the bed this morning?? On here BEFORE 8AM?? WTF??!!!

Ahhh the joys of not having kids!! I lay in bed until 9.15!!



MaxMuscle said:


> Uh oh... Mom is mad...
> 
> Who forgot to pick up they're toys this time?
> 
> I hope your aggression gets used well at the gym. I save mine for workouts and sex...
> 
> It makes em bolth better


HaaaHaaa!!! I'm calm now... Just had me a TGI fridays and a mahoooosive lump of warm chocolate fudge cake and ice cream! Enough to put a smile on anyones face that!!!!


----------



## higgz123

wots all the bronzers doing tonight?


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Can I just ask.... did you p1ss the bed this morning?? On here BEFORE 8AM?? WTF??!!!
> 
> Ahhh the joys of not having kids!! I lay in bed until 9.15!!
> 
> HaaaHaaa!!! I'm calm now... Just had me a TGI fridays and a mahoooosive lump of warm chocolate fudge cake and ice cream! Enough to put a smile on anyones face that!!!!


i get up at 4.30 every weekday so 7 am is a serious lay in for me:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

higgz123 said:


> wots all the bronzers doing tonight?


I am writing my rant in Word!!!!!! So repare yourself for an epic story longer than harry snotter!! pmsl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> I am writing my rant in Word!!!!!! So repare yourself for an epic story longer than harry snotter!! pmsl! :lol: :lol:


Look forward to it!


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Can I just ask.... did you p1ss the bed this morning?? On here BEFORE 8AM?? WTF??!!!
> 
> Ahhh the joys of not having kids!! I lay in bed until 9.15!!
> 
> HaaaHaaa!!! I'm calm now... *Just had me a TGI fridays and a mahoooosive lump of warm chocolate fudge cake and ice cream!* Enough to put a smile on anyones face that!!!!


 :cursing: *Massively Jealous*

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> wots all the bronzers doing tonight?


I'm watching the Khan fight tonight at home, will be very interesting!!

Then I might watch this movie Eagle Eye, that also looks interesting...

What about you mate?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Eagle Eye was a pretty good movie... Gotta get it in Blue Ray though. You will enjoy it


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Eagle Eye was a pretty good movie... Gotta get it in Blue Ray though. You will enjoy it


Yea got it as a bluray mate, cool am looking forward to it :beer:


----------



## cellaratt

MaxMuscle said:


> Eagle Eye was a pretty good movie... Gotta get it in Blue Ray though. You will enjoy it


Whats it about..?


----------



## higgz123

robc said:


> I'm watching the Khan fight tonight at home, will be very interesting!!
> 
> Then I might watch this movie Eagle Eye, that also looks interesting...
> 
> What about you mate?


jus chillin tonight! got work early tomor lol

can hardly walk tho as i did legs earlier!

also in hiding as utd lost lol


----------



## badger

Just got back from taking my gran out, it was her 80th birthday today so spent the day with her been nice to have some time together. Not upto much now anyone know of any sites that are streaming the

kahn fight ? no sky sports in our house.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Eagle Eye is kinda hard to explain without being a spoiler.

Basically he gets a call and has to do what the high government tells him to do or he will die.


----------



## ryoken

hi every one hope you all had a good day, i did i smashed all my pb's down the gym and my youngest had a great 1st birthday heres the good old chocy cake pics bless him


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> hi every one hope you all had a good day, i did i smashed all my pb's down the gym and my youngest had a great 1st birthday heres the good old chocy cake pics bless him


 :lol: :lol:

Looks well chuft with himself! as I would if I had choc cake :bounce:

Good news on the PBs mate well done! :beer:


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Looks well chuft with himself! as I would if I had choc cake :bounce:
> 
> Good news on the PBs mate well done! :beer:


cheers mate

Yeah he was pretty chuffed with the cake and i had to fight myself not to eat a load aswell lol i was going to have some but knew if i did i wouldnt be able to stop till the cake was gone :lol:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> cheers mate
> 
> Yeah he was pretty chuffed with the cake and i had to fight myself not to eat a load aswell lol i was going to have some but knew if i did i wouldnt be able to stop till the cake was gone :lol:


 :thumb: I fancy some now too


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> :thumb: I fancy some now too


dont do it lol not at this time of night be on a sugar rush!


----------



## bigbob33

It's a good film

And I'd like some cake too!


----------



## Mad7

Just watched match of the Day......................

What a great feeling seeing Liverpool put 4 past United. It leaves me with a sense of satisfaction !!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

I know one swallow doesn't make a summer (makes a good BJ though :whistling: ) but after all the $hit i've taken this week from friends, family and workers about how United will stuff LIverpool, it will be so good to bump into them tomorrow...............OH Happy Days !


----------



## robc

haha

yea Eagle Eye was good I enjoyed it, that young lad from transformers movie, he is a good actor I think he has some potential.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> haha
> 
> yea Eagle Eye was good I enjoyed it, that young lad from transformers movie, he is a good actor I think he has some potential.


I think he's a bellend and and want to **** down his throat for getting to do that to Megan Fox:cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he's a bellend and and want to **** down his throat for getting to do that to Megan Fox:cursing:


Doing what to Megan Fox? What have I missed while penning my rant???


----------



## C12AIG

W33BAM said:


> Doing what to Megan Fox? What have I missed while penning my rant???


Don't know what you've missed. Think Mak might mean when the lad in Transformers got off with Megan Fox. She's a little stunner :thumb:

Off to bed anyway fellow bronzers.

What a day ey stuffin the Mancs 4-1  :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

C12AIG said:


> Don't know what you've missed. Think Mak might mean when the lad in Transformers got off with Megan Fox. She's a little stunner :thumb:
> 
> Off to bed anyway fellow bronzers.
> 
> What a day ey stuffin the Mancs 4-1  :beer:


Ahhhh, I see!! I'm away to rummage for the prawn cocktail crisps Johnny got me before he went to work, to eat while I edit my rant!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fcuk me it must be a long rant, you said you were typing it out hours ago


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he's a bellend and and want to **** down his throat for getting to do that to Megan Fox:cursing:


Jealous? :lol:

You and me both my son! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fcuk me it must be a long rant, you said you were typing it out hours ago


It is and I have been! In between emailing, replying to other posts, walking dogs etc etc!!

Its a very long and boring saga but I need to get it off my chest. Most people will no doubt skim over it and sigh with pitty!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> It is and I have been! In between emailing, replying to other posts, walking dogs etc etc!!
> 
> Its a very long and boring saga but I need to get it off my chest. Most people will no doubt skim over it and sigh with pitty!! :lol: :lol:


Will you be making a thread then or posting it in here?


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> Will you be making a thread then or posting it in here?


What a whole thread dedicated to my strife? You nuts?!!

Infact, could have a point. I have enough to rant about as even the way the crows squack p1ss me off just now!!

Ahhh I see you fly fooker.... is it so its easier to delete it rather than the whole bronze thread!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> What a whole thread dedicated to my strife? You nuts?!!
> 
> Infact, could have a point. I have enough to rant about as even the way the crows squack p1ss me off just now!!
> 
> Ahhh I see you fly fooker.... is it so its easier to delete it rather than the whole bronze thread!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: your looking too far into my question! I was just wondering because it sounds like you have a lot to say and I didn't know whether or not it would fit in a post or would mean making a thread for it.. I don't really know how it works (posting limits etc)


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> :lol: your looking too far into my question! I was just wondering because it sounds like you have a lot to say and I didn't know whether or not it would fit in a post or would mean making a thread for it.. I don't really know how it works (posting limits etc)


 :lol: :lol:

Na its just me being hormonal and windging as best I can..... I'm 1988 words into page 4!! brb....


----------



## MasterBlaster

I hope everything is OK Lou...

I wouldn't edit your post too much, I think at times the errors can help show emotion.

No need to edit to the point it becomes a cover page for the NY times.

I hope all is well and writting it is helping to relieve the stress of the situation.


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Sorry about that massive picture not sure why its like that lol. On my thread is a picture of my biggest male i hav got. I hav tingu he is kc registered the one in first picture, 3 years old. The second picture is of my bitch puppy she is about 7 month old now she is kc registed to. They both get on fine and when she is older ill breed them. I also hav another Dog the biggest one a picture is on page 2ish or 3 on my journal not sure how to get the pic on here lol. He has a disease (massive name) and has to hav steriods to reduce his ammune system or sommat. Very rare it is he nearly died till i found a vet who new what is was lol. Anyway he is 2 and half my other dog but looks about ten now. He is massive but not well. I love the dogs akitas and yours looks like a really nice one. The dog i aint got pic of is called byson (take a look on my thread if u get time he is a beast
> 
> oh and the two dogs dont get on lol. the bitch gets on with both just not the dogs but they hav there own terroties. The one in first picture lives outside always has the poorly one inside lol. I got three gardens so its not all bad lol. The bitch also sleeps inside but is out durin day lol


looks llike lovely dogs mate.......they do really look more like bears than dogs dont they.......

may try to put better one of mine up later 

his pedigree name is carmin king, from the redwitch family, but we just call him ozzie......

great with our kids, I trust him as much as you should trust any dog with children............


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bronzers! Just enjoying a quiet 10 mins before I get the kids up, it's just me, the dogs and a protein shake at the mo


----------



## clairey.h

my kids are already welllllll awake, you actually have to wake yours up?????????


----------



## bigbob33

Yeah, put them to bed at 7.30 and they don't get up till you get them!


----------



## leafman

Redwich family :thumbup1: Nice dog you got there tbh he looks really familiar lol ur not in leeds are you lol. Must be the colours would love to see a better pic if u can get on up.

I would say that even thow any dog can be nasty, when it comes to kids and family akitas are one of the most loyle dogs u will get. My little girl has grew up round akitas and she dresses them up in girls clothes and used to ride on bysons back haha still trys now lol. They are used for child minding in japan now or so i hav read. They are tied to kids buggies outside lol to stop theifs lol. I know our byson is VERY protective of my little girl. Nice dogs


----------



## badger

Who's up and about then ? got all settled in to watch kahn fight last night then p1ssing fell asleep before it started:cursing: f*ckin joys of geting up for work at 2am mon-sat  . On plus side looks nice outside so think i'm gonna p1ss off down fields with dog for a couple of hours then go and smash a dirty great sunday lunch in somewhere, whats everyone else upto.


----------



## higgz123

morning all!

wots happening?

anyone training today?


----------



## bigbob33

No training for me today! Just tkd this evening... Good for releiving tension


----------



## badger

higgz123 said:


> morning all!
> 
> wots happening?
> 
> anyone training today?


Nah mate, still recovering from Fri got to gym and one of the lads was there whose a powerlifter, so as usual being reight bright decided i'd go round with him(thought f*ck it it'll be summat a bit different)> Aye, it was that i got a right beasting, good though i enjoyed it so had yesterday n today off gonna go and paste my legs 2moro. :beer:


----------



## ryoken

higgz123 said:


> morning all!
> 
> wots happening?
> 
> anyone training today?


Squats and deads for me today wahoo but first i have to strip the car to bits and do some repairs! :thumb:


----------



## gotrav

pre breakfast cardio and abs done , the suns out , bbq is out - going to be an awesome sunday - enjoy everybody:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Redwich family :thumbup1: Nice dog you got there tbh he looks really familiar lol ur not in leeds are you lol. Must be the colours would love to see a better pic if u can get on up.
> 
> I would say that even thow any dog can be nasty, when it comes to kids and family akitas are one of the most loyle dogs u will get. My little girl has grew up round akitas and she dresses them up in girls clothes and used to ride on bysons back haha still trys now lol. They are used for child minding in japan now or so i hav read. They are tied to kids buggies outside lol to stop theifs lol. I know our byson is VERY protective of my little girl. Nice dogs


no we live far away from leeds, although my daughter has the football strip...lol

here are some pics of my dog an the kiddies, have tried to resize them but will see how it works...... :thumb:


----------



## BassJunkie

Mornin' bronzers, who wants to make me breakfast?


----------



## clairey.h

BassJunkie said:


> Mornin' bronzers, who wants to make me breakfast?


its nearer lunch time now isnt it????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie

clairey.h said:


> its nearer lunch time now isnt it????? :lol: :lol:


I always have breakfast, then lunch no matter what time of day I get my lazy @rse out of bed.

You'd be a good candidate to make breakfast actually, you sound like a good cook! Where's the menu?


----------



## clairey.h

robs already had the fry up and gone back to bed....lol

I made do with special k, nice change to eggs...........


----------



## BassJunkie

clairey.h said:


> robs already had the fry up and gone back to bed....lol
> 
> I made do with special k, nice change to eggs...........


Fry up sounds good, how longs the wait?


----------



## clairey.h

been and gone now mate.........washing ups still there if your offering.....

of to tescos soon to restock.....

god I hate tescos, the suns shinning, and Ive got to drag not push cause the trolleys are sh1t..............

hope weather stays nice, will get the kids bouncy castle out later....might get some peace....lol


----------



## BassJunkie

Tch, not a very good place this bronze members thread is it? not even any breakfast!

Tesco's is alright, but way to packed. Now, sainsburys is a nice place!


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> been and gone now mate.........washing ups still there if your offering.....
> 
> *of to tescos soon to restock*.....
> 
> god I hate tescos, the suns shinning, and Ive got to drag not push cause the trolleys are sh1t..............
> 
> hope weather stays nice, will get the kids bouncy castle out later....might get some peace....lol


I do mine at Tesco online and have it delivered! (cos im a lazy git) :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> I do mine at Tesco online and have it delivered! (cos im a lazy git) :lol:


Same lololol


----------



## clairey.h

robc said:


> I do mine at Tesco online and have it delivered! (cos im a lazy git) :lol:


dont they mess your order up......

last time I had mine delivered there was so much stuff wrong I told the bloke to take it back.......rang up customer services they said yes they had been through my shopping and there were things that I didnt order they will get it repicked and out to me the same day.... :thumb:

same day no shopping this time rob rings up and they tell him that they changed there minds they wont re pick it, will give us our money back......

few days later still no money, rang them up they hadnt even processed it yet, after a few phone calls, being passed around and answer machines, hubby lost his temper called them all fu*cking c*unts told them he was going to burn the store down with them in etc etc so it took over three weeks to get our money back after that.....

and now I dar'nt even put an order in for home delivery, probably find a dead rat in it after his episode :lol:


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> dont they mess your order up......
> 
> last time I had mine delivered there was so much stuff wrong I told the bloke to take it back.......rang up customer services they said yes they had been through my shopping and there were things that I didnt order they will get it repicked and out to me the same day.... :thumb:
> 
> same day no shopping this time rob rings up and they tell him that they changed there minds they wont re pick it, will give us our money back......
> 
> few days later still no money, rang them up they hadnt even processed it yet, after a few phone calls, being passed around and answer machines, hubby lost his temper called them all fu*cking c*unts told them he was going to burn the store down with them in etc etc so it took over three weeks to get our money back after that.....
> 
> and now I dar'nt even put an order in for home delivery, probably find a dead rat in it after his episode :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah never had anything too bad! the only thing I have had wrong is when the driver didnt give me my frozen section of the order.. So I emailed customer services and they were pretty good, gave me the option of having it all delivered for free obv. or a full refund of those items and I just chose the refund and got em local. That happened for my last order..

Other than that never had a problem.. just a few items not in stock thats all!!


----------



## higgz123

jus fort i d make the 1300th reply to this thread! ha

climbing the hottest threads


----------



## robc

higgz123 said:


> jus fort i d make the 1300th reply to this thread! ha
> 
> climbing the hottest threads


YEA BUDDY!! :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Silvers will burn down your thread. muahahaha


----------



## higgz123

MaKaVeLi said:


> Silvers will burn down your thread. muahahaha


cant see it!


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Silvers will burn down your thread. muahahaha


lmao


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> Silvers will burn down your thread. muahahaha


shouldn't think so!!!


----------



## BassJunkie

I do.


----------



## badger

spend a lot of time in here these wannabe bronzes, oops sorry i mean silvers :whistling:


----------



## BassJunkie

Wannabe bronzers? why would I want to be bronze? lowest of the low classes if you ask me.


----------



## bigbob33

BassJunkie said:


> Wannabe bronzers? why would I want to be bronze? lowest of the low classes if you ask me.


of course mate, whatever you say ( wink, wink )


----------



## BassJunkie

Yep  And no, I don't fancy you, so stop winking.


----------



## pecman

I'm the leader of the silver army:lol:

And my comrads are doing a fine job of abusing your rusty looking thread.

So ave this from meeee :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :surrender: --bronzers

mmmwwwaaaahhh


----------



## badger

meh


----------



## higgz123

there is no team banter in the silver or gold threads, they all come lookin in the wel run bronze organisition!

its clear that bronze is the strong power on this forum!


----------



## robc

pecman said:


> I'm the leader of the silver army:lol:
> 
> *And my comrads are doing a fine job of abusing your rusty looking thread.*
> 
> So ave this from meeee :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :surrender: --bronzers
> 
> mmmwwwaaaahhh


There doing a fckin **** job actually! is that why it was said in such a small font size I wonder...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judas

*We are all peasants. *


----------



## BassJunkie

Judas said:


> *We are all peasants. *


Finally, a bronzer talking some sense.


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> no we live far away from leeds, although my daughter has the football strip...lol
> 
> here are some pics of my dog an the kiddies, have tried to resize them but will see how it works...... :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 23263
> 
> 
> View attachment 23265
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266
> 
> 
> View attachment 23267


Really nice dog my missus wants him lol. He has colours similar to a dog near me really nice. Thanks for lettin me see him proper haha. :thumbup1:


----------



## Judas

BassJunkie said:


> Finally, a bronzer talking some sense.


What brings you to the hood?


----------



## BassJunkie

Judas said:


> What brings you to the hood?


I'm here to spit on commoners.


----------



## ryoken

BassJunkie said:


> I'm here to spit on commoners.


cool that means the rest of the silvers are turning up too then we can all spit on the commoners:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie

Yep, you might want to get your trunks on.


----------



## robc

BassJunkie said:


> I'm here to spit on commoners.


Your in the wrong thread then mate, you need to be going over

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/53004-silver-members-thread-48.html

There.

:lol:


----------



## BassJunkie

If that's the way your gonna be, then I'll be more specific, I'm here to spit on bronze people, and traitorous silvers like yourself.


----------



## ryoken

BassJunkie said:


> If that's the way your gonna be, then I'll be more specific, I'm here to spit *AFTER I SUCK OFF* bronze people, and traitorous silvers like yourself.


 :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## BassJunkie

ryoken said:


> *Bronzes suck* :rockon: :rockon:


Look, I can do that too


----------



## ryoken

BassJunkie said:


> Look, I can *SUCK* too


 :thumb: :beer:


----------



## BassJunkie

ryoken said:


> :thumb :I like homosexual innuendos, I think this says alot about me:beer:


Do what you like to this quote, I'm sure it will be delightfully witty.

Bye now


----------



## ryoken

BassJunkie said:


> Do what you like *to me*, I'm sure it will be delightfully Pleasurable and i will always bow to your bronze power as i too love your homosexual innuendos.
> 
> Bye now as im all upset and cant take a ripping like that agian


Bye bye my little love puff:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning to everyone in bronze land!

What is everyone trainingtoday? I've got back and bi's might go for some big dead lifts, although I'm acheing from sparring last night!


----------



## bigbob33

What's the deal with bassjunkie or cockmonkey whatever his name is?


----------



## higgz123

morning all!

i got chest tonight!

incline db

decline bench

incline flies

something like that then tri ceps to finish! cant wait


----------



## Goose

Bronze love has been dished out for today


----------



## badger

Morning all, off today so going through sky+ trying to catch up on stuff i've missed, just watched the 1st one of red riding hood f*ckin hell was well dark, good though. Off to gym in a bit to give legs a smashing


----------



## ryoken

I gave out all my love last night but will be back with some more soon!

well im off work for 2 weeks so rest for me today as i gave my legs a smashing last night and im still feeling it today, on a good note i done my first hour of fasted cardio at 6 this morning and man you have to be a sick individual to enjoy it!


----------



## bigbob33

I'll pass on the love this afternoon as I did my load yesterday!


----------



## Guest

Dish me out some love Bronzers!!!!:laugh:


----------



## leafman

Got legs today Big b fisrt time training them proper. Lookin forward to it


----------



## Goose

Quads and Hamstrings for me followed my some cardio.


----------



## Judas

Goose said:


> Quads and Hamstrings for me followed my some cardio.





leafman said:


> Got legs today Big b fisrt time training them proper. Lookin forward to it


How did it go lads? Br0nz3 sid3 fo lyfe!

I done a 4 mile run yesterday. Feeling it really bad in the backs of my legs!


----------



## leafman

Ill be goin later amte about 4ish or mayb 3ish lookin forward thow buddy squats for first time so gonna b interesting to see what these skinny little legs can do hahaha (not much lol)


----------



## Judas

leafman said:


> Ill be goin later amte about 4ish or mayb 3ish lookin forward thow buddy squats for first time so gonna b interesting to see what these skinny little legs can do hahaha (not much lol)


My skinny legs would collapse under the tension.


----------



## bigbob33

ive got a back and bi's workout in a bit just wondered if any one had any ideas for exercises soley for back width? i normally include deads, wide grip pull downs, rows and chins:confused1:


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> ive got a back and bi's workout in a bit just wondered if any one had any ideas for exercises soley for back width? i normally include deads, wide grip pull downs, rows and chins:confused1:


Wide grip pull ups i would use for width rather then pull down and some reverse grip rows workd well for me (palms up)


----------



## bigbob33

ryoken said:


> Wide grip pull ups i would use for width rather then pull down and some reverse grip rows workd well for me (palms up)


cheers chap, i'll give them a go:beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I gave you all some love... Even you Zeus...


----------



## shadow sniper

hello i started on this site today and dont ave a clue how it works so i just gonna put a post up here i was training for about 2 years then stopped coz i got a night work job 12hours a night so i just didnt have the energy or time to train no more i started training again about 2 months ago and have already got up 2 the size i was  i have never used steroids before lots of supplements but never steroids and i have an 8 week course of decca on its way to me 200mg every 5 days i am not starting this course till end of next month as im going on a mad weekend soon an will be drinking, i dont really drink at all but this is going to be a one off and dont want to mix roids and booze!! after my decca course i really dont want to loose my gains as this would be a complete waste of time eh so i am planning to order something for pct ive heard nolvadex is good and also clomid, could someone please help me out by telling me the best pct for after this cycle?? would it be nolvadex or clomid or both and how much i will need, how long, and when to take it?

thank you


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I gave you all some love... Even you Zeus...


Forget about me did we?? Just kidding G! :lol: :lol:

I'm just quickly checcking in to say Holla!!

It's mine and J's 7 year itch, ahem, I mean being together anniversary today so we've been having a nice quiet weekend, laptop free for most of it hense my quietness!

We had our celebratory cheat meal on sat, as normal, and will go to the pix or sommat after training tonight.

He took the day off work as he had hold to take and we've just been chillin, cooking, eating etc...

He's too close to comp time to start upheaving his routine just 1 day. A bit pointless really.

We are going down to Perth to see friends this weekend, then going home next week for a few days to catch up with family and friends then going to Newcastle with good friends for a mates 40th birthday so all that change in routine is gonna mess with his head as it is!!

For starting his diet 7 weeks later than he should've he is looking sh1t hot! He is over 2 stone heavier than he was in 2007 so it's gonna be tough enough as it is, and he'll probably never have the same conditioning again but he'll still look awesome. I have every faith in him.

Should be chesta nd arms for me tonight but gonna do fridays back and shoulders as thats 2 weeks I've missed them! I'm doing a 4 days split this week as we're going to Perth and I will be training with Avril... Eeeek she's gonna break me!! I'd be safer training with Andy Pohill I think!! I've heard Av has broken men bigger and tougher than me!! pmsl!

But I am however, elated at training with her, even in the same gym, cause she will teach me some tricks. After all I can only aspire to achieve half of what she has.

Friendship aside, I admire Av for her BB achievments and see her as an inspiration. I can't wait!  :bounce: :bounce:  

Rock on homeys, hope you are all well!! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

shadow sniper said:


> hello i started on this site today and dont ave a clue how it works so i just gonna put a post up here i was training for about 2 years then stopped coz i got a night work job 12hours a night so i just didnt have the energy or time to train no more i started training again about 2 months ago and have already got up 2 the size i was  i have never used steroids before lots of supplements but never steroids and i have an 8 week course of decca on its way to me 200mg every 5 days i am not starting this course till end of next month as im going on a mad weekend soon an will be drinking, i dont really drink at all but this is going to be a one off and dont want to mix roids and booze!! after my decca course i really dont want to loose my gains as this would be a complete waste of time eh so i am planning to order something for pct ive heard nolvadex is good and also clomid, could someone please help me out by telling me the best pct for after this cycle?? would it be nolvadex or clomid or both and how much i will need, how long, and when to take it?
> 
> thank you


 are you sure youre ready for gear mate? and if you are you'll need to run test with your deca! maybe have a little look at the steroid section first chap, though fair play for asking before you start:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Forget about me did we?? Just kidding G! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm just quickly checcking in to say Holla!!
> 
> It's mine and J's 7 year itch, ahem, I mean being together anniversary today so we've been having a nice quiet weekend, laptop free for most of it hense my quietness!
> 
> We had our celebratory cheat meal on sat, as normal, and will go to the pix or sommat after training tonight.
> 
> He took the day off work as he had hold to take and we've just been chillin, cooking, eating etc...
> 
> He's too close to comp time to start upheaving his routine just 1 day. A bit pointless really.
> 
> We are going down to Perth to see friends this weekend, then going home next week for a few days to catch up with family and friends then going to Newcastle with good friends for a mates 40th birthday so all that change in routine is gonna mess with his head as it is!!
> 
> For starting his diet 7 weeks later than he should've he is looking sh1t hot! He is over 2 stone heavier than he was in 2007 so it's gonna be tough enough as it is, and he'll probably never have the same conditioning again but he'll still look awesome. I have every faith in him.
> 
> Should be chesta nd arms for me tonight but gonna do fridays back and shoulders as thats 2 weeks I've missed them! I'm doing a 4 days split this week as we're going to Perth and I will be training with Avril... Eeeek she's gonna break me!! I'd be safer training with Andy Pohill I think!! I've heard Av has broken men bigger and tougher than me!! pmsl!
> 
> But I am however, elated at training with her, even in the same gym, cause she will teach me some tricks. After all I can only aspire to achieve half of what she has.
> 
> Friendship aside, I admire Av for her BB achievments and see her as an inspiration. I can't wait!  :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Rock on homeys, hope you are all well!! :thumb:


happy anniversary mate!!! :beer:


----------



## ryoken

W33BAM said:


> Forget about me did we?? Just kidding G! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm just quickly checcking in to say Holla!!
> 
> It's mine and J's 7 year itch, ahem, I mean being together anniversary today so we've been having a nice quiet weekend, laptop free for most of it hense my quietness!
> 
> We had our celebratory cheat meal on sat, as normal, and will go to the pix or sommat after training tonight.
> 
> He took the day off work as he had hold to take and we've just been chillin, cooking, eating etc...
> 
> He's too close to comp time to start upheaving his routine just 1 day. A bit pointless really.
> 
> We are going down to Perth to see friends this weekend, then going home next week for a few days to catch up with family and friends then going to Newcastle with good friends for a mates 40th birthday so all that change in routine is gonna mess with his head as it is!!
> 
> For starting his diet 7 weeks later than he should've he is looking sh1t hot! He is over 2 stone heavier than he was in 2007 so it's gonna be tough enough as it is, and he'll probably never have the same conditioning again but he'll still look awesome. I have every faith in him.
> 
> Should be chesta nd arms for me tonight but gonna do fridays back and shoulders as thats 2 weeks I've missed them! I'm doing a 4 days split this week as we're going to Perth and I will be training with Avril... Eeeek she's gonna break me!! I'd be safer training with Andy Pohill I think!! I've heard Av has broken men bigger and tougher than me!! pmsl!
> 
> But I am however, elated at training with her, even in the same gym, cause she will teach me some tricks. After all I can only aspire to achieve half of what she has.
> 
> Friendship aside, I admire Av for her BB achievments and see her as an inspiration. I can't wait!  :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Rock on homeys, hope you are all well!! :thumb:


Happy anniversery:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

I'm curious for what exactly is the basis to label a member bronze, silver or gold for that matter..it's certainly not the number of posts it seems ..is it reps ..


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> I'm curious for what exactly is the basis to label a member bronze, silver or gold for that matter..it's certainly not the number of posts it seems ..is it reps ..


its a combo of reps, posts and time served:laugh:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thats a long time to put up with someone like yourself.....haha


----------



## rs007

Hi my marmite coloured Bronze buddies, how are you this fine Monday, all well I hope?

Time served being part of the ranking system is a joke!!! Wasnt one of the complaints of the old system that it bore no relevance to member knowledge? So.... taking service time into account changes this how exactly? :lol:

Anyway, sorry for venting in your lovely thread of bronzeness, my fecal matter coloured buddies!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

RS2007 said:


> Hi my marmite coloured Bronze buddies, how are you this fine Monday, all well I hope?
> 
> Time served being part of the ranking system is a joke!!! Wasnt one of the complaints of the old system that it bore no relevance to member knowledge? So.... taking service time into account changes this how exactly? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, sorry for venting in your lovely thread of bronzeness, my fecal matter coloured buddies!!!!


you smell of poo


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> Hi my marmite coloured Bronze buddies, how are you this fine Monday, all well I hope?
> 
> Time served being part of the ranking system is a joke!!! Wasnt one of the complaints of the old system that it bore no relevance to member knowledge? So.... taking service time into account changes this how exactly? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, sorry for venting in your lovely thread of bronzeness, my fecal matter coloured buddies!!!!


Did you get them emails with the picatures?? My yahoo and hotmail were mega taking the p1ss!

Oh and thanks to Ryoken and BigBoaby....


----------



## Goose

Judas said:


> How did it go lads? Br0nz3 sid3 fo lyfe!
> 
> I done a 4 mile run yesterday. Feeling it really bad in the backs of my legs!


Not training until about 7pm this evening.


----------



## higgz123

ne bronzers got ne hols booked yet this yr!

tinkin going to cancun with mrs, any u lot been there? any good?


----------



## Goose

Not been mate. Heard its nice. Got Spain in June and Portugal in July. Maybe spain again in August for a weekend. And dubai at the end of the year.. if all goes wel with money.


----------



## higgz123

dubai looks well cool! ye herd cancun is decent!


----------



## ryoken

higgz123 said:


> dubai looks well cool! ye herd cancun is decent!


damn you lot im all jelous now as having 3 little ones and a tight budget i wont be going anywhere this year except maybe taking them to disneyland paris later in the year!

but i cant complain i had plenty of wicked holidays before the kids and im sure will have some pretty decent ones when there a bit older too:thumb:


----------



## higgz123

ryoken said:


> damn you lot im all jelous now as having 3 little ones and a tight budget i wont be going anywhere this year except maybe taking them to disneyland paris later in the year!
> 
> but i cant complain i had plenty of wicked holidays before the kids and im sure will have some pretty decent ones when there a bit older too:thumb:


i went t disneyland paris last month was well good


----------



## ryoken

higgz123 said:


> i went t disneyland paris last month was well good


Yeah i have been there a few times and its great especially for the kids but i cant help but think how nice it would be if i was sat on a sun soaked beach with piece and quite (not that i would give my kids up for the world) :bounce:


----------



## robc

Happy Anniversary weebam! Hope you and J. have a lovely evening


----------



## Rickski

Training legs in half an hour, anybody else got gym later on today.........


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have legs today as well....right after a Chiro appt. yay


----------



## bigbob33

yet again i'm repped out:beer:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> Yeah i have been there a few times and its great especially for the kids but i cant help but think how nice it would be if i was sat on a sun soaked beach with piece and quite (not that i would give my kids up for the world) :bounce:


I know that feeling........... :thumb:

I love my kids, but the thought of being on a quiet sunny beach just me and the mr, drinking and lapping up the sun......sounds like heaven 

sorry wont let me rep you any more says I need to spread the looove...will have to owe you......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Rep me and i'll rep you back with my godly reps, don't and you will be negged 30 times each


----------



## higgz123

jus repped some love! all out now!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Forget about me did we?? Just kidding G! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm just quickly checcking in to say Holla!!
> 
> It's mine and J's 7 year itch, ahem, I mean being together anniversary today so we've been having a nice quiet weekend, laptop free for most of it hense my quietness!
> 
> We had our celebratory cheat meal on sat, as normal, and will go to the pix or sommat after training tonight.
> 
> He took the day off work as he had hold to take and we've just been chillin, cooking, eating etc...
> 
> He's too close to comp time to start upheaving his routine just 1 day. A bit pointless really.
> 
> We are going down to Perth to see friends this weekend, then going home next week for a few days to catch up with family and friends then going to Newcastle with good friends for a mates 40th birthday so all that change in routine is gonna mess with his head as it is!!
> 
> For starting his diet 7 weeks later than he should've he is looking sh1t hot! He is over 2 stone heavier than he was in 2007 so it's gonna be tough enough as it is, and he'll probably never have the same conditioning again but he'll still look awesome. I have every faith in him.
> 
> Should be chesta nd arms for me tonight but gonna do fridays back and shoulders as thats 2 weeks I've missed them! I'm doing a 4 days split this week as we're going to Perth and I will be training with Avril... Eeeek she's gonna break me!! I'd be safer training with Andy Pohill I think!! I've heard Av has broken men bigger and tougher than me!! pmsl!
> 
> But I am however, elated at training with her, even in the same gym, cause she will teach me some tricks. After all I can only aspire to achieve half of what she has.
> 
> Friendship aside, I admire Av for her BB achievments and see her as an inspiration. I can't wait!  :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Rock on homeys, hope you are all well!! :thumb:


Im sorry L... I didn't forget about you, I have to share the love and these fellas have been repping me so many times before I even log on so I being the gentleman I am, in turn return the love when repped.

I will rep you soon...You know this. Zara and I have gotten you this far right? :lol:

Im only kidding. I have no love for another 24 hrs....

I will get you in the AM...

I have yet to see the rant... whats going on? You said 4 pages?


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> I know that feeling........... :thumb:
> 
> I love my kids, but the thought of being on a quiet sunny beach just me and the mr, drinking and lapping up the sun......sounds like heaven
> 
> sorry wont let me rep you any more says I need to spread the looove...will have to owe you......


 yeah i cant help but keep dreaming of the day the kids are all grown up so i can sit on that beach (be it with a load more wrinkles lol) and just lap it up lol

:beer:


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Rep me and i'll rep you back with my godly reps, don't and you will be negged 30 times each


 I think i have repped you twice in the past week Mak lol:thumb:


----------



## badger

Off to paris at beginning of apr for a long weekend, then hopefully off to sharm to get some diving in sept time money permitting


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> I think i have repped you twice in the past week Mak lol:thumb:


Whore!!!

If your going to whore thats fine but you can't make it obvious... :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> yeah i cant help but keep dreaming of the day the kids are all grown up so i can sit on that beach (be it with a load more wrinkles lol) and just lap it up lol
> 
> :beer:


 :lol: lol....thats the problem, keep thinking by the time I can enjoy these things wont want to show of my bod on a beach....lol

nah fvck it, if I look sh1t then everyone else can close there eyes..... :lol: :lol:l

but when my youngest is 15 I will be 39...thats depressing me now......


----------



## MasterBlaster

I still owe you Badger... You and W33bam are the first on my list when my spunk regenerates...


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> Whore!!!
> 
> If your going to whore thats fine but you can't make it obvious... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

somebody tipped me off that Mak has serious repping power so while he was in the best thread in the world (the bronze thread of course) i thought i would share love in the hope of getting it back although im not sure if i got any back lol!


----------



## badger

No worries Max, hows thing's over the water ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> No worries Max, hows thing's over the water ?


It has been beautiful here... Took the dog out for a walk sice she has had cabin fever for the last 3 frigit months here.... Spring is near...


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> :lol: lol....thats the problem, keep thinking by the time I can enjoy these things wont want to show of my bod on a beach....lol
> 
> nah fvck it, if I look sh1t then everyone else can close there eyes..... :lol: :lol:l
> 
> but when my youngest is 15 I will be 39...thats depressing me now......


Well if it makes you feel any better im going to be 42 when my youngest is 15 but the wifey wants another little one in a couple of years so will be even older doh!

im gonna need a zimmer to get to that beach:lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Thanks for the Rep Mak!! :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better im going to be 42 when my youngest is 15 but the wifey wants another little one in a couple of years so will be even older doh!
> 
> im gonna need a zimmer to get to that beach:lol: :lol:


Wow... Im starting to think you and Clair should start you're own thread on Kiddos.... :lol: :lol:

Im only kidding... :innocent:


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> Happy Anniversary weebam! Hope you and J. have a lovely evening


Cheers mucka!! We've had a nice day thanks. Kept it relatively normal as J is only 7 weeks from his first show and we need to keep his routine undisturbed! He took the day off work as he had he had hols to take so we just chillaxed most of the day, cooked, ate, then trained. He wanted to do sommat nice but we can do that after the shows.

Anyway, we have a lot of things happening over the next few weeks, going home, trip to Newcastle etc so it's gonna be tough enough on him...



MaxMuscle said:


> Im sorry L... I didn't forget about you, I have to share the love and these fellas have been repping me so many times before I even log on so I being the gentleman I am, in turn return the love when repped.
> 
> I will rep you soon...You know this. Zara and I have gotten you this far right? :lol:
> 
> Im only kidding. I have no love for another 24 hrs....
> 
> I will get you in the AM...
> 
> I have yet to see the rant... whats going on? You said 4 pages?


Yeah, make sure you do or else!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The rant, well I kinda put it on the back burner for the weekend as J and I have been spending time together. And I kept getting more wound up typing it!!

Spose it didn't help when the 2 most RIDICULOUS songs kept coming on MTV!! 'Heads shoulders, knees and toes' meets Dizzee rascal stylee rapping!! And 'put a donk on it'!!!! WHAT. THE. FCUK??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better im going to be 42 when my youngest is 15 but the wifey wants another little one in a couple of years so will be even older doh!
> 
> im gonna need a zimmer to get to that beach:lol: :lol:


nope to that...I work to damn hard in the gym as it is, I want sleep back and I want it now.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Oh and thanks to Bodger and Badger!!


----------



## clairey.h

MaxMuscle said:


> Wow... Im starting to think you and Clair should start you're own thread on Kiddos.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im only kidding... :innocent:


lol......just trying to fill the pages until its the 1 hottest thread..... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

ryoken said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better im going to be 42 when my youngest is 15 but the wifey wants another little one in a couple of years so will be even older doh!
> 
> im gonna need a zimmer to get to that beach:lol: :lol:


Well on the flip side of that coin; I just discovered the other night that when I'm 60 my oldest is likely to be 30 if I don't get my skates on and have me some babies!!

That depressed me. Atleast you guys will have longer to see your kids grow up when you are still young enough to run about with them etc...

I always wanted to be a young...ish mum and it's nay likely to happen now!


----------



## badger

MaxMuscle said:


> It has been beautiful here... Took the dog out for a walk sice she has had cabin fever for the last 3 frigit months here.... Spring is near...


Nice one started getting milder over here after all the snow(f*ck all to what u'll have had, but the uk grinds to a halt if we have an inch of snow) had our Diese out yesterday he decided to re-enact apocalypse now, the bit where there's just his head poking out the water, only not water sh1tty stinking swampy sh1t. He was well proud of himself until we got home and i got him in the back yard with some soapy water and a scrubbing brush, he spent rest of day sulking the mardy little sh1t :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well I hope I have a boy and a girl, would be cool to train my son at the gym 7 days after he's born


----------



## badger

Not a prob Bam, dying to see this rant. Famous for having massive rants amongst my mates (usually bout next to f*ck all), they've christened it ginger fury, cos i've got some dirty ginge somewhere in the family luckily only comes out in my beard if i'm feeling scruffy and can't be ****d shaving. :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Not a prob Bam, dying to see this rant. Famous for having massive rants amongst my mates (usually bout next to f*ck all), they've christened it ginger fury, cos i've got some dirty ginge somewhere in the family luckily only comes out in my beard if i'm feeling scruffy and can't be ****d shaving. :beer:


HaaHaa!! I'm kinda reknowned for my ranting too!! Usually high pitched hysterical squacking, also about complete peeeeish!! This one certainly is, so don't be getting all excited expecting to sit down with some popcorn and a bucket of cola for a riviting epic read!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Just treated myself to some apple pie with clotted cream, had a look at nutritional value afterwards, i knew it wunt be good but 60g of fat per 100g F*CK ME i think only six pack i'll be seeing this year will be fosters. :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! I'm kinda reknowned for my ranting too!! Usually high pitched hysterical squacking, also about complete peeeeish!! This one certainly is, so don't be getting all excited expecting to sit down with some popcorn and a bucket of cola for a riviting epic read!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ohhhh rantage eh Lou?? Mail me.... 

ps.... you have daily reppage....

pps... yer bronze thread is sh1t.... hurry up and at least turn silver, leave these poo coloured scum behind...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lou you must be close to turning silver now. Might be when you hit 1000 posts because you've got more reps than half the silvers:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lou you must be close to turning silver now. Might be when you hit 1000 posts because you've got more reps than half the silvers:lol:


Thats because shes loved and looked after by ppl in high places..... :whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats because shes loved and looked after by ppl in high places..... :whistling:


Thats right..... You're not the only one that looks after her Zara.. :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats because shes loved and looked after by ppl in high places..... :whistling:


Ey I must have repped her at least 10 times


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ey I must have repped her at least 10 times


The three of us must be her top reppers than.... :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ohhhh rantage eh Lou?? Mail me....
> 
> ps.... you have daily reppage....
> 
> pps... yer bronze thread is sh1t.... hurry up and at least turn silver, leave these poo coloured scum behind...


Haa Haa!!! Tis soooo true!! I canna rep you back cause I've been a dirty 'Vietnamese hooker' again!! (According to Maka!!!)

Hey, us bronzers ar arite! And our thread is HOT!! Atleast we have nice tans!! 

We can't all be in the high class elite like some!!! pmsl!!

I am just away out to see our mates new rottie pupsie wupsie so I will mail you the morn chicka. xxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaxMuscle said:


> Thats right..... You're not the only one that looks after her Zara.. :thumb:





MaxMuscle said:


> The three of us must be her top reppers than.... :beer:


not just us.... haha... she's moving up the ranks fast this one  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Haa Haa!!! Tis soooo true!! I canna rep you back cause I've been a dirty 'Vietnamese hooker' again!! (According to Maka!!!)
> 
> Hey, us bronzers ar arite! And our thread is HOT!! Atleast we have nice tans!!
> 
> We can't all be in the high class elite like some!!! pmsl!!
> 
> I am just away out to see our mates new rottie pupsie wupsie so I will mail you the morn chicka. xxxxx


Is only "hot" cos of all the hot air from the PISH thats talked in here :laugh:

Never read so much drivel in my life lol 

You'll be in the elite soon enough my little Lou 

Puppsies eh?? PHOTIES!!!!!!! Ta. 

Ma mate Nicola's ragdoll cat is having kittens the now.... mucho cuteness... going for a squeeze soon


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33bam wont get another pretty lil orange box for another 42k points though... Thats sad.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Then we'll have to boost her with our powerful reps


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Then we'll have to boost her with our powerful reps


I'm in.... I will start in the AM cause I have no love... :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lou you must be close to turning silver now. Might be when you hit 1000 posts because you've got more reps than half the silvers:lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats because shes loved and looked after by ppl in high places..... :whistling:





MaxMuscle said:


> The three of us must be her top reppers than.... :beer:


It must be time served or sommat. I have mainly you 3 to thank for my rappage. So thank you kindly!! I will remember you in my will!! :thumb:

But I have also had a few other th'uper duper alpha's rep me which have made a mahoosive impact on my repping mojo!!



MaxMuscle said:


> W33bam wont get another pretty lil orange box for another 42k points though... Thats sad.....


I know! That sucks ass!! I had me 2 whole sheriffs badges AND gold nuggests!! I want them back! I looked much more official than a bronze member band! It's like the driving a Lada Riva!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is only "hot" cos of all the hot air from the PISH thats talked in here :laugh:
> 
> Never read so much drivel in my life lol
> 
> You'll be in the elite soon enough my little Lou
> 
> Puppsies eh?? PHOTIES!!!!!!! Ta.
> 
> Ma mate Nicola's ragdoll cat is having kittens the now.... mucho cuteness... going for a squeeze soon


Nah he's 11 months old. He got him from the rottie rescue centre I donate to.... He's a lovely natured dog. We just got mauled by my two when I came home though!! I got buzzed for about 10 minutes solid!! 

I dinna like cats that much, well they don't like me!! My two would make a bl00dy mess of one if they ever caught one!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation

woop woop im a bronze lol, dont no how i got to the bronze stage tho lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oliver Roberts said:


> woop woop im a bronze lol, dont no how i got to the bronze stage tho lol


must have p1ssed someone off


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Nah he's 11 months old. He got him from the rottie rescue centre I donate to.... He's a lovely natured dog. We just got mauled by my two when I came home though!! I got buzzed for about 10 minutes solid!!
> 
> I dinna like cats that much, well they don't like me!! My two would make a bl00dy mess of one if they ever caught one!! :whistling: :lol:


haha Blue does that.... snuffles yer leg obsessively if been talking to another dog lol... follows you round with his nose firmly glued to ya snuffling and snurfling like a proper wee pig pmsl. He's good with cats though.... actually he's a bit feared of them.... :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Zara-Leoni said:


> must have p1ssed someone off


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> must have p1ssed someone off


Now now you minx, everyone has to start somewhere

You luv it in the bronze zone really, dont you !!! :thumbup1:

Suprising how many gold and silver visitors we get.......... It must be so boring to be UK-M's middle and upper class now :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

I have just emptied my bronze love all over this thread :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bronzers!  how are we doing today?

Oh yeah and hello to our visitors as well I suppose...


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Morning bronzers!  how are we doing today?
> 
> Oh yeah and hello to our visitors as well I suppose...


morning to you too sunshine and other bronzie buddies  ...

hail bronzies


----------



## W33BAM

Gooood Moooow'ning bronzed chaps and chapettes!!

And what a glorous day it is up here today. My bears are lying at the window panting like fook its so hot! Wht can't they be clever girls and move into the shade eh!! Spose the sky has been grey for months so who'd blame them!!

Might was BAM today.....


----------



## bigbob33

Anyone know of anywhere to avoid on a stag weekend in Blackpool?


----------



## W33BAM

I haven't been out down there for yeeeears so I haven't the foggiest buddy.


----------



## rare6

rest for me done back sunday beat my deadlift pb witch im happy with, and shoulders yesterday got arms 2moro


----------



## higgz123

back and bi's for me later cant wait!

not sure what exercise to do for back tho today! anyone wanna choose my workout!


----------



## W33BAM

higgz123 said:


> back and bi's for me later cant wait!
> 
> not sure what exercise to do for back tho today! anyone wanna choose my workout!


Yeah, get up here and clean my car, then my windows then take the bears for a walk through the woods and try to stop them chasing rabbits!! That's a back work out if ever I saw one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## higgz123

jus noticed we r 4th in the hottest threads list! only seven posts off 3rd!

bronze all way


----------



## bigbob33

Chest for me today my favourite!


----------



## ragahav

higgz123 said:


> jus noticed we r 4th in the hottest threads list! only seven posts off 3rd!
> 
> bronze all way


hail bronzies :thumb:


----------



## higgz123

wont be long til we r sittin top of the hot threads! then all silvers and golds will hav to look up to us!


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Chest for me today my favourite!


just got in from a chest workout also........

had a raging row with some dumpling who jumped the parking que, lifed up the barrier and took the next space......... :cursing:

said she would be late for her aerobics class..................

aerobics she looks like she celebrates each class she does with a pack of jammy doughnuts......uugggghhhhh

some people are just soooooo rude.............

did triceps yeaterday was a bit worried cause I didnt think that I had hit them hard enough but am starting to feel it now, so its all gooood :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Rest day for me today,

Smashed quads and hams last night. was gravy baby


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Rest day for me today,
> 
> Smashed quads and hams last night. was gravy baby


Everyday for you is a rest day Goosey...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yesterday was my rest day.... Was planning on doing legs today since Dr appt went late yesterday I couldn't make it to te gym... :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Everyday for you is a rest day Goosey...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yesterday was my rest day.... Was planning on doing legs today since Dr appt went late yesterday I couldn't make it to te gym... :confused1: :cursing:


Its just one of those things I am blessed with mate..

:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Its just one of those things I am blessed with mate..
> 
> :lol:


You know I love ya mate...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I will get ya back when I can Goosey....


----------



## Goose

You big piece of meat you!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> You big piece of meat you!!


Thats what darren calls me too.... :lol:


----------



## Rickski

hammered shoulders this morning which is my favourite day in the gym, love the pump in the delts. Whats everyone else training today.


----------



## adlewar

cardio night.............great, not..............

feel like a balloon, dreading it..............


----------



## higgz123

jus had good session did back and bi's

did deads

bent over rows

pull downs

low row

preecher curls

hercules curls


----------



## Judas

Doing abit of Cardio tonight and maybe some other bits...Will see how it goes :/.


----------



## bigbob33

Just got back from doing chest, **** me ive got a great pump

cheers for the reps guys:thumb: the favour will be returned soon:bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I'm in.... I will start in the AM cause I have no love... :confused1: :cursing:


Thanks for the 'lobe' G!! I will return the earage when my allowance is topped up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judas

Lets all just have sex? Bronze fo lyfe!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Judas said:


> Lets all just have sex? Bronze fo lyfe!


*WTF?*


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> *WTF?*


u scared of the male intercourse like :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I'm scared, I want to go home.......


----------



## Judas

MaxMuscle said:


> *WTF?*


Why are you even on our turf? Bigbob will come down on you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Judas said:


> Why are you even on our turf? Bigbob will come down on you like a ton of bricks.


Our turf??? I was on the bronze turf way longer than you have small fry...


----------



## Judas

MaxMuscle said:


> Our turf??? I was on the bronze turf way longer than you have small fry...


Yeah, but your a traitor (even though my name is Judas, probably the biggest traitor ever).


----------



## Jake H

Judas said:


> Yeah, but your a traitor (even though my name is Judas, probably the biggest traitor ever).


and u like borrat thongs


----------



## MasterBlaster

Okay you can ask W33Bam, badger, Bob, Rob, and Mad7 and see if they want the silver and gold to stay out of the thread cause I think they like the reps we dish out...

Our reps are worth more than your lousy 5 points


----------



## Judas

We don't want you here. I'm only joking by the way, god you take everything so serious. Now go check out my Journal.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Judas said:


> We don't want you here. I'm only joking by the way, god you take everything so serious. Now go check out my Journal.


Gotta link?


----------



## bigbob33

Once a bronze, always a bronze!

Plus you gotta love those reps


----------



## robc

I <3 Reps


----------



## robc

me and max will be posting in this thread for a long time judas!


----------



## higgz123

maxmuscle is a legend course hes welcome


----------



## Jake H

robc said:


> me and max will be posting in this thread for a long time judas!


invaders lol


----------



## robc

Jake H said:


> invaders lol


We were born here mate


----------



## bigbob33

robc said:


> We were born here mate


Forged not born rob!


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> Forged not born rob!


I stand corrected!


----------



## higgz123

ye founder members


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> Forged not born rob!


I like that.... I was born in a test tube in some lab on the west coast... :cursing:


----------



## Jake H

im a nublet so ill just stand around and be ya bitch if ya want me


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I like that.... I was born in a test tube in some lab on the west coast... :cursing:


To be forged into a muscle building machine!


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> To be forged into a muscle building machine!


Im going for my PB in decline tonigh Shooting for 350

and deadlft... shooting for 495

Should be a nice night... :cursing:


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> Im going for my PB in decline tonigh Shooting for 350
> 
> and deadlft... shooting for 495
> 
> Should be a nice night... :cursing:


good luck m8


----------



## ryoken

I was born a mogwai but now im a badass weight lifting gremlin in Bronze class of course!


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Im going for my PB in decline tonigh Shooting for 350
> 
> and deadlft... shooting for 495
> 
> Should be a nice night... :cursing:


Good luck with that buddy!


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> I was born a mogwai but now im a badass weight lifting gremlin in Bronze class of course!


You ate some chicken AFTER midnight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Im going for my PB in decline tonigh Shooting for 350
> 
> and deadlft... shooting for 495
> 
> Should be a nice night... :cursing:


Good luck mate you can do it


----------



## robc

Jake H said:


> im a nublet so ill just stand around and be ya bitch if ya want me


 :lol: No need to be anyones bitch matey join in your more than welcome!


----------



## robc

4th hottest thread and approaching dmc's journal with speed!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Higgz...Check you're reps. Did I get you already?


----------



## higgz123

MaxMuscle said:


> Higgz...Check you're reps. Did I get you already?


sure did mate! i repped u to! always pleasure seeing u in here! same as robc!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> 4th hottest thread and approaching dmc's journal with speed!


You disgust me, reps forever to whichever mod deletes it:lol:


----------



## higgz123

MaKaVeLi said:


> You disgust me, reps forever to whichever mod deletes it:lol:


mak lets not have jealousy! u no ur welcome in here!


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> You disgust me, reps forever to whichever mod deletes it:lol:


Don't be like that mak matey, you love it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> You disgust me, reps forever to whichever mod deletes it:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## higgz123

rest day tomor for me so i tink i am going to go and watch gran torino!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

higgz123 said:


> rest day tomor for me so i tink i am going to go and watch gran torino!


Get off my lawn


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Okay you can ask W33Bam, badger, Bob, Rob, and Mad7 and see if they want the silver and gold to stay out of the thread cause I think they like the reps we dish out...
> 
> Our reps are worth more than your lousy 5 points


Right, lets just get one thing straight.... If all my colourful friends go, I go. Then there will be no blondeness!!

Rep me or hate me, either way I don't give a fuuuuuuck!!!!! pmsl! Just kiddin!! I love all my houseys muchness!! :thumb:



robc said:


> me and max will be posting in this thread for a long time judas!


And so you bl00dy should be!!! If you don't I WILL hunt you down and biatch slap you until you see your senses!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Right, lets just get one thing straight.... If all my colourful friends go, I go. Then their will be no blondeness!!
> 
> Rep me or hate me, either way I don't give a fuuuuuuck!!!!! pmsl! Just kiddin!! I love all my houseys muchness!! :thumb:
> 
> *And so you bl00dy should be!!! If you don't I **WILL** hunt you down and biatch slap you until you see your senses!! * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


me too! and ive just done all my reps as well:lol:


----------



## Judas

Give me rep's!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Judas said:


> Give me rep's!


Negged


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Negged


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Right, lets just get one thing straight.... If all my colourful friends go, I go. Then their will be no blondeness!!
> 
> Rep me or hate me, either way I don't give a fuuuuuuck!!!!! pmsl! Just kiddin!! I love all my houseys muchness!! :thumb:
> 
> And so you bl00dy should be!!! If you don't I WILL hunt you down and biatch slap you until you see your senses!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Judas

Just tried giving myself rep! School boy error. So how was everyone's work out today?


----------



## W33BAM

Judas said:


> Give me rep's!


Hoi you little b1tch! I'll rep slap you right back when I get my mojo back!! :lol:

But first you gotta lay off my b1tches. Aint no-one gonna steal their play piece while I'm around. OK? Now you place nice... or start counting your rep teeth!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Rob I think I just negged you by mistake! I wrote you a wee message and it came up saying thank you for DEDUCTING reps from this user!!!!

Eeek! Sorry bro, I meant to rep you!!

I will rep you twice when my mojo is back!! In fact, I'll get J to log on and rep you too!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Rob I think I just negged you by mistake! I wrote you a wee message and it came up saying thank you for DEDUCTING reps from this user!!!!
> 
> Eeek! Sorry bro, I meant to rep you!!
> 
> I will rep you twice when my mojo is back!! In fact, I'll get J to log on and rep you too!


Im sure it was an accident... She is sinister rob so watch it... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Im sure it was an accident... She is sinister rob so watch it... :lol:


No no, it was an accident, honest! :whistling: No honest it was! I might not even have done it. Maybe it was lying!


----------



## ryoken

W33BAM said:


> No no, it was an accident, honest! :whistling: No honest it was! I might not even have done it. Maybe it was lying!


Maybe you have been neg repping us all :whistling: (ducks for cover lol)

Only joking :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MasterBlaster

Can you even tell if someone Neg repped you anymore? Unless there is a comment next to it that says Fck you or something how would you know?


----------



## Judas

W33BAM said:


> Hoi you little b1tch! I'll rep slap you right back when I get my mojo back!! :lol:
> 
> But first you gotta lay off my b1tches. Aint no-one gonna steal their play piece while I':lol:m around. OK? Now you place nice... or start counting your rep teeth!!! :lol:


Rep slaps!


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> Can you even tell if someone Neg repped you anymore? Unless there is a comment next to it that says Fck you or something how would you know?


oh no you have opened a can of worms now lol everyones gonna give positive reps with f**k you on just to confuse things:lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Can you even tell if someone Neg repped you anymore? Unless there is a comment next to it that says Fck you or something how would you know?


Dunno to be honest, it looks like a normal rep.. I'm on 20,500 rep points, I am pretty sure that is more than before anyway :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> Dunno to be honest, it looks like a normal rep.. I'm on 20,500 rep points, I am pretty sure that is more than before anyway :thumb:


Well i am on 111,586 So there.... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

well im on 12697 so there:bounce: :bounce:

oh hang on that dont beat yours :lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Rob I think I just negged you by mistake! I wrote you a wee message and it came up saying thank you for DEDUCTING reps from this user!!!!
> 
> Eeek! Sorry bro, I meant to rep you!!
> 
> I will rep you twice when my mojo is back!! In fact, I'll get J to log on and rep you too!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha don't worry weebam I know you didn't mean it :thumb:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Well i am on 111,586 So there.... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


So keep repping me then :beer:

:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> So keep repping me then :beer:
> 
> :thumb:


I have been trying to rep all of you... They only let me rep like 8 times a day anymore.


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I have been trying to rep all of you... They only let me rep like 8 times a day anymore.


you got me today :thumb:


----------



## leafman

How fukc u find out ur rep points?? well good night fellow bronzers, chest shoulders and tris tomoz cant wait, and sleep well folks


----------



## ryoken

i have repped again got most of you any i didnt i will get in 24 hrs:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## volatileacid

Ok Bronzies - just testing my new sig...

What do you think ?!, compare image to pic in sig of previous post.


----------



## higgz123

ye looks sharper mate!

mornin all, jus back from my am cardio, did a 45 walk on treadmill on incline!

nice bowl of oats and shake now!


----------



## higgz123

leafman said:


> How fukc u find out ur rep points?? well good night fellow bronzers, chest shoulders and tris tomoz cant wait, and sleep well folks


click on user cp at top mate! there is list of all people who hav repped u and ur points total!


----------



## bigbob33

morning kids, how is it going today?


----------



## Goose

All good this end.

Chest and triceps tonight! Roll on!!


----------



## bigbob33

Legs for me buddy, squats, leg press, extensions etc....

I really don't enjoy legs


----------



## Goose

I used to hate legs as I never did them. Up to about 6 months ago i've been smashing them hard and loving the pump now.. you will learn to love them. Its only because you walk out the gym and your upper body doesnt feel pumped when you want it to.


----------



## Judas

Bigbob...Morning squire, all is good in the bronze hood. How are you and the rest of my bronze homies? All good i hope.


----------



## bigbob33

I am sound mate! Although a little amped... Maybe too much eph


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ohh I love leg days, it's the only day I can give the boys in my gym a run for their money. (Not at the moment though due my [email protected] inconsistant training and injury) Back day is also another favourite!

Goose - I've sent off my cheque now!! :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> I used to hate legs as I never did them. Up to about 6 months ago i've been smashing them hard and loving the pump now.. you will learn to love them. Its only because you walk out the gym and your upper body doesnt feel pumped when you want it to.


Legs rock i love it when i stagger out the gym all light headed with jelly legs after a heavy session but i know what your saying about it feels wrong not getting the upper body pump too:thumb:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ohh I love leg days, it's the only day I can give the boys in my gym a run for their money. (Not at the moment though due my [email protected] inconsistant training and injury) Back day is also another favourite!
> 
> Goose - I've sent off my cheque now!! :thumb:


When your fit and back training your have to take me through one of your intense leg workouts!! bit of competition.. 

Good!! about blimming time woman!! :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

ryoken said:


> Maybe you have been neg repping us all :whistling: (ducks for cover lol)
> 
> Only joking :thumb: :thumb :


*WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?? I' BUST A CAP IN YO PUNK ASS, FOOL!!!* :lol: :lol:



MaxMuscle said:


> Can you even tell if someone Neg repped you anymore? Unless there is a comment next to it that says Fck you or something how would you know?


I can't, I just go with the comment!! But I use firefox and that doesn't show the icon, however IE apparently does or so the survey says! 



Judas said:


> Rep slaps!


 Now let me see.... who would win a b1tch slap fight between you and I?? You with your 5,502 rpm and me with waaaay over 60,000rpm!!! :lol:



leafman said:


> How fukc u find out ur rep points?? well good night fellow bronzers, chest shoulders and tris tomoz cant wait, and sleep well folks


Under everyones avatar if you hover over the wee green, yellow nuggets it will say the rep power also, hense why I know yours!! Did you see yours multiply like gremlins after I repped you???


----------



## ryoken

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ohh I love leg days, it's the only day I can give the boys in my gym a run for their money. (Not at the moment though due my [email protected] inconsistant training and injury) Back day is also another favourite!
> 
> Goose - I've sent off my cheque now!! :thumb:


got to be my two fav days back and legs :thumb:

probably as there the two days i play with the heaviest weights:bounce:


----------



## Goose

I use IE and I can't see whether it is a pos or neg rep.

Chest and shoulders are my favourite workouts jsut because they blow up like balloons


----------



## W33BAM

Was rest day for me yesterday and rest I did!!

Today is leg day but im mixing it up this week so gonna do hams, calves and triceps I think.

My shoulder is giving me mega gyp today. The pain is right the way down my bicep. It must be a trapped nerve. I have tendonitis in my forearm too which is nay helping!! I must be holding onto dumbbells and bars for dear life!! :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Was rest day for me yesterday and rest I did!!
> 
> Today is leg day but im mixing it up this week so gonna do hams, calves and triceps I think.
> 
> My shoulder is giving me mega gyp today. The pain is right the way down my bicep. It must be a trapped nerve. I have tendonitis in my forearm too which is nay helping!! I must be holding onto dumbbells and bars for dear life!! :lol:


Sounds like you have bicep tendonitus if you have pain from your bicep to the shoulder. I have suffered with this a lot!

You have to stop working out so bloody hard !!


----------



## leafman

W33bam :thumb: Reps hav jumped up good bit now lol Do u hav like superman repage or sommat?  Enjoy training today and that goes for all fellow bronzers soon will we will rule the world :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Sounds like you have bicep tendonitus if you have pain from your bicep to the shoulder. I have suffered with this a lot!
> 
> You have to stop working out so bloody hard !!


Arrrgh! I know!, its a pain in the erse! Well its in the shoulder really!!

I use J's physio and she is ace. She is used to rugby players, power lifters, bodybuilders etc so she is pretty savage on me but still she does the trick.

She reckons its my rotator cuff. It clicks, grinds and clunks! The pain going down my bicep could be a trapped nerve due to the restricyion of movement as I need to do all sorts of wonderful movements to get my arm above my head!

The forearm is a random sporadic pain that Ive only had a few times, unlike the constant pain in my shoulder.

Grrrrrr, my shoulder symmetry is off due to this and I swear my guns are getting effected!! :lol:


----------



## Judas

W33BAM said:


> Arrrgh! I know!, its a pain in the erse! Well its in the shoulder really!!
> 
> I use J's physio and she is ace. She is used to rugby players, power lifters, bodybuilders etc so she is pretty savage on me but still she does the trick.
> 
> She reckons its my rotator cuff. It clicks, grinds and clunks! The pain going down my bicep could be a trapped nerve due to the restricyion of movement as I need to do all sorts of wonderful movements to get my arm above my head!
> 
> The forearm is a random sporadic pain that Ive only had a few times, unlike the constant pain in my shoulder.
> 
> Grrrrrr, my shoulder symmetry is off due to this and I swear my guns are getting effected!! :lol:


Just tried rep slapping you, but it wont let me? WTF! This is bulllllllll! I will get you later. Anyway I'm just about to get my gym bag ready!


----------



## W33BAM

Judas said:


> Just tried rep slapping you, but it wont let me? WTF! This is bulllllllll! I will get you later. Anyway I'm just about to get my gym bag ready!


Cause I barred you! pmsl!! Just kiddin!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've run out too and would you believe I've been trying to top up Robc's cause I think I mugged him last night and it kept telling me I had to spead the love before repping him again so I continued to rep others trying him in between and it wouldn't let me until it finally said W33BAM, you have been a rep ho bag, you have given out too many rep slaps and will need to wait 24 hours!!! Sorry Robc!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Eeeeeek! This had somehow fallen onto page TWO!!!!! Come on guys!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

I've given out the love I can.. I seem to be only be able to love about 5 people a day now.. I'd love everyone if I could..


----------



## Rickski

Big chest day today with a bit of Bicep thrown in for good measure......love chest day nice and easy and makes you feel good, not a big fan of biceps but will hammer them anyway.


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Big chest day today with a bit of Bicep thrown in for good measure......love chest day nice and easy and makes you feel good, not a big fan of biceps but will hammer them anyway.


You should love biceps! the women do! 

Im working towards a 20" gun .. currently 18.5" cold 19.5" swollen..

One day it will happen.. Until then I can only dream..


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> You should love biceps! the women do!
> 
> Im working towards a 20" gun .. currently 18.5" cold 19.5" swollen..
> 
> One day it will happen.. Until then I can only dream..


Oh yesss, I love how they look don't get me wrong but in comparison I dislike pull movements in comparison to push.......I can't see me ever having 20" arms I just don't have the frame for it, I only way around 13 stone 9lbs with my gym gear on and I am around 5ft 8 and a 1/2. I think they are around 17 cold but that is respectable on my frame if you know what I mean. :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Oh yesss, I love how they look don't get me wrong but in comparison I dislike pull movements in comparison to push.......I can't see me ever having 20" arms I just don't have the frame for it, I only way around 13 stone 9lbs with my gym gear on and I am around 5ft 8 and a 1/2. I think they are around 17 cold but that is respectable on my frame if you know what I mean. :thumb:


yeah I know where you are coming from and that is respectable! But you cannot give up.. if you think you wont then you wont.. I keep doubting myself but then I think why? so many people out there that are not genetically gifted and they are doing bloody well!


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> You should love biceps! the women do!


Nu'uuuuh!! I'm a wide lat and big mutha trucka quads girl! Although they look daft with needle emo style arms!! pmsl!!


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> yeah I know where you are coming from and that is respectable! But you cannot give up.. if you think you wont then you wont.. I keep doubting myself but then I think why? so many people out there that are not genetically gifted and they are doing bloody well!


True true true........note to self "increase your guns"....... consider it stored matey no point resting on my laurels, thanx for the motivation man......just reading Stu Cores thread and his are 23 so I guess we can all come up some. :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Rickski said:


> Oh yesss, I love how they look don't get me wrong but in comparison I dislike pull movements in comparison to push.......I can't see me ever having 20" arms I just don't have the frame for it, I only way around 13 stone 9lbs with my gym gear on and I am around 5ft 8 and a 1/2. I think they are around 17 cold but that is respectable on my frame if you know what I mean. :thumb:


Well my weepons are TWELVE whole inches!! pmsl!!! S'arite for a bird like! Well a natural, only been at the gym, not quite training, for 11 months bird! :lol:

Ok Ok, I know they're pathetic!!! But theyre mine so I'll just need to out up wi em! Or rattle the gear into me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Nu'uuuuh!! I'm a wide lat and big mutha trucka quads girl! Although they look daft with needle emo style arms!! pmsl!!


haha ok then most women!! 

I thought women loved the shoulders, chest, arms and abs look.. not forgetting the back, quads, hams, glutes and calves.. hold on...

ok ok ok :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> haha ok then most women!!
> 
> I thought women loved the shoulders, chest, arms and abs look.. not forgetting the back, quads, hams, glutes and calves.. hold on...
> 
> ok ok ok :lol:


Yeah, we/most do! Tis just that its not the chest and guns that get me phwoarrring it's the lats and quads/hams!

You could have a face like a well skelped erse but if you have big quads and wide back/lats like a single mattress then you're fair game if you ask me!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol:

Poor Johnny IS fair game the now!! He's leaning up and growing into his diet at the same time!! He is as wide as he is tall!! pmsl!! Ok, he's only ickle but he's pretty wide considering. I just go for the half hug these days or hold onto his traps or wings (as I call his lats!!) cause I canny get round him!! pmsl!!


----------



## Rickski

W33BAM said:


> Well my weepons are TWELVE whole inches!! pmsl!!! S'arite for a bird like! Well a natural, only been at the gym, not quite training, for 11 months bird! :lol:
> 
> Ok Ok, I know they're pathetic!!! But theyre mine so I'll just need to out up wi em! Or rattle the gear into me!! :lol: :lol:


Not so quick missy.....you are doing just fine you need at least another year IMHO before considering the darkside.......truthfully a lot of people need to fill there own body with muscle before it shows in terms of extra inches. A good example I can think of was Amir Khan they put an extra stone of muscle on his already boxers body and he still weighed the same. :confused1:


----------



## W33BAM

Rickski said:


> Not so quick missy.....you are doing just fine you need at least another year IMHO before considering the darkside.......truthfully a lot of people need to fill there own body with muscle before it shows in terms of extra inches. A good example I can think of was Amir Khan they put an extra stone of muscle on his already boxers body and he still weighed the same. :confused1:


Settle petal!!! T'was a joke!! 

Tis cool cause I doubt very much I will be emigrating to the dark side... Ever.

And J wouldn't let me until my diet was spot on, I've been training seriously for atleast 2-3 years. And more to the point im not sure I see the point in using unless you're gonna compete. (just my opinion!) and I'm not sure I actually want to compete.

Also the effects are irreversible for chickas so I'd need to be 100% I was doing it for the right reasons, which I have yet to establish!!

But ta muchness for your concerns and advice. I will rep you accordingly when my mojo is topped up!


----------



## Rickski

W33BAM said:


> Settle petal!!! T'was a joke!!
> 
> Tis cool cause I doubt very much I will be emigrating to the dark side... Ever.
> 
> And J wouldn't let me until my diet was spot on, I've been training seriously for atleast 2-3 years. And more to the point im not sure I see the point in using unless you're gonna compete. (just my opinion!) and I'm not sure I actually want to compete.
> 
> Also the effects are irreversible for chickas so I'd need to be 100% I was doing it for the right reasons, which I have yet to establish!!
> 
> But ta muchness for your concerns and advice. I will rep you accordingly when my mojo is topped up!


PPPhheeewww ok, seems like you have all the knowledge to hand anyway......am chuffed about the reps though:laugh: just love checking if I have anymore when I log on,,, sad'o arn't I.....


----------



## Johnny_Gib

I'm not sure of what we have to do in order to get a silver/gold membership, but i'd be happy as long as i can contribute on threads/posts etc.


----------



## W33BAM

Johnny_Gib said:


> I'm not sure of what we have to do in order to get a silver/gold membership, but i'd be happy as long as i can contribute on threads/posts etc.


Its highly dependant on your 'time served' but Ithink you're reps, post count helps too. Although I have more reps and posts that some of the silvers!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Its highly dependant on your 'time served' but Ithink you're reps, post count helps too. Although I have more reps and posts that some of the silvers!!


If you had more posts than you would be silver now...When I got to 1400 posts i turned silver.. And we have the same start date


----------



## W33BAM

Well I have more posts and reps that Rickski for eg but he registered 11 months before me, and Robc but he registsred 2 months before me... Maybe im just nay cool enough!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Well I have more posts and reps that Rickski for eg but he registered 11 months before me... Maybe im just nay cool enough!! :lol: :lol:


Pretty good possibilty there.... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Pretty good possibilty there.... :lol:


Grrrrrrrr!! Keyboard warrior!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Grrrrrrrr!! Keyboard warrior!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


No....No....No....Im not being a keyboard warrior just joking with ya...

Have any of you guys used this Printable workout logs?

I hate this BB.com site but this is a nice tool to have...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/printworklog.htm


----------



## bigbob33

the work out logs look cool, i may give it a whirl


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> No....No....No....Im not being a keyboard warrior just joking with ya...


Good god G, I know you're not!!!

No I haven't used them printable log thingimies. Never actually kept a log either for that matter! I may start one though....


----------



## higgz123

jus seen gran torino, fort it was good! jus gunna dish out some bronze love to!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Good god G, I know you're not!!!
> 
> No I haven't used them printable log thingimies. Never actually kept a log either for that matter! I may start one though....


I just did my Chest, Legs, Back, And Arms routines on them and then used white out on the BB.com and photocopied ten of each so I can fill them out everytime. I have been adding so much weight lately now I wish I would have done these in the beginning. :cursing:


----------



## bigbob33

fu(king reps still havent recovered, i'll sort you all out later.....


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Cause I barred you! pmsl!! Just kiddin!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've run out too and would you believe I've been trying to top up Robc's cause I think I mugged him last night and it kept telling me I had to spead the love before repping him again so I continued to rep others trying him in between and it wouldn't let me until it finally said W33BAM, you have been a rep ho bag, you have given out too many rep slaps and will need to wait 24 hours!!! Sorry Robc!!!


 :lol:

haha don't worry about it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I repped all I can... Used them on the last two pages of this thread.


----------



## ryoken

Hi all just got back from smashing my shoulders in the gym and it felt great:thumb:

More reppage will be given out round about midnight :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

How much mass do you guys think I could put on in a year? Obviously with good diet, training and aas...

I think it could be an interesting experiment!


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> How much mass do you guys think I could put on in a year? Obviously with good diet, training and aas...
> 
> I think it could be an interesting experiment!


With a good diet and training depending on the doses you are planning on running I am sure that you could put on 15lbs of lean mass.

What are you thinking of running?


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> With a good diet and training depending on the doses you are planning on running I am sure that you could put on 15lbs of lean mass.
> 
> What are you thinking of running?


I was thinking, test e, tren and a dbol kick start, as I want quality muscle not just water


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> I was thinking, test e, tren and a dbol kick start, as I want quality muscle not just water


That would make for some quality muscle...

I am running 875 mg Tren wk 125 ED

and 25md Dbol ED

I am waiting for the Test E but I am planning on running 500mg Wk alongside the Tren...

I like Tren but you have to be prepared to be supressed....


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> With a good diet and training depending on the doses you are planning on running I am sure that you could put on 15lbs of lean mass.
> 
> What are you thinking of running?


Hi guys, been away for a bit but back on it now.

I need to go the other way and lose a few lbs of fat :cursing: :cursing:

Once I've done that then I would like to clean bulk :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Max do you bridge/ cruise or do pct every time?


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> Max do you bridge/ cruise or do pct every time?


I pretty much cruise anymore...

when I came off over the summer I used PCT but now just cruise... :confused1:


----------



## Jake H

hey all whats every1 up 2?


----------



## higgz123

2nd hottest thread now!

lets hunt jw down!


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> I pretty much cruise anymore...
> 
> when I came off over the summer I used PCT but now just cruise... :confused1:


I think as we get older and natty levels drop, this has to be the way forward! Maybe take 1 good break every year to allow yourself a bit of a rest


----------



## Rickski

Fooking thing only let me rep 1 person bbllaahhhh........will keep trying see if I recharge. Just finished a good chest session managed 45 kg each side on the olympic bar for incline x 6 reps x5 sets touching chest and good form.....pumped to fook so feeling good.


----------



## Jake H

higgz123 said:


> 2nd hottest thread now!
> 
> lets hunt jw down!


sounds good


----------



## Mad7

higgz123 said:


> 2nd hottest thread now!
> 
> lets hunt jw down!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You goddamn bastards!! it's only number 2 cos theres so many of you fcukers, you're like rats I tell ya!


----------



## MasterBlaster

You love it MaK


----------



## Jake H

MaKaVeLi said:


> You goddamn bastards!! it's only number 2 cos theres so many of you fcukers, you're like rats I tell ya!


we breed like em


----------



## Mad7

MaKaVeLi said:


> You goddamn bastards!! it's only number 2 cos theres so many of you fcukers, you're like rats I tell ya!


Com'on Mak, you have helped us get this high as you luv to post in the bronze zone


----------



## spike1

im about to throw some reps around for you bronzers, few weeks and i should be in


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jake H said:


> we breed like em


Poor weebam:laugh:


----------



## frowningbudda

Hello hello, just become a bronze r , onwards and upwards!


----------



## MasterBlaster

frowningbudda said:


> Hello hello, just become a bronze r , onwards and upwards!


We started at the same time and you're Bronze?


----------



## Jake H

we shud turn this into a recruitment thread


----------



## rare6

hello.. i aint dropped in for a while hows everyone doing in here?


----------



## frowningbudda

maxmuscle

We started at the same time and you're Bronze?

Only started posting yesterday.

Just been researching on this forum, not really joining in


----------



## Jake H

rare6 said:


> hello.. i aint dropped in for a while hows everyone doing in here?


good u?


----------



## Mad7

rare6 said:


> hello.. i aint dropped in for a while hows everyone doing in here?


Rare, Hows things ???

Nice to see you back in the bronze zone


----------



## MasterBlaster

frowningbudda said:


> maxmuscle
> 
> We started at the same time and you're Bronze?
> 
> Only started posting yesterday.
> 
> Just been researching on this forum, not really joining in


Well...Don't be shy!


----------



## rare6

everything is good thanks :thumbup1: .. had to go back to the hospital for the missus to have a scan again turns out shes got a short cervix and may have the baby eirly so just seeing how things go gota go back there monday :confused1: .. on a better note been out baby shopping  :whistling:


----------



## frowningbudda

> Well...Don't be shy!


Dont intend to buddy, might try my hand at being social


----------



## leafman

Hope things are ok with the missus rare ill take look into ur journal later :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

ez rare hope all is well with the mrs+baby!


----------



## ryoken

rare6 said:


> everything is good thanks :thumbup1: .. had to go back to the hospital for the missus to have a scan again turns out shes got a short cervix and may have the baby eirly so just seeing how things go gota go back there monday :confused1: .. on a better note been out baby shopping  :whistling:


 Hope everything goes well mate!

Baby shoppings great but man is it ever expensive:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> everything is good thanks :thumbup1: .. had to go back to the hospital for the missus to have a scan again turns out shes got a short cervix and may have the baby eirly so just seeing how things go gota go back there monday :confused1: .. on a better note been out baby shopping  :whistling:


Our thoughts and prayers are with you and you're family buddy...


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Our thoughts and prayers are with you and you're family buddy...


X2 buddy!


----------



## spike1

X3 bro


----------



## Judas

Evening all. Feeling a little down this evening...How are you all?


----------



## W33BAM

Jake H said:


> we breed like em





MaKaVeLi said:


> Poor weebam:laugh:


Errrr, aye, poor me!! Christ a girl would have a chuff like a wizzards sleeve if she was to breed with all you lot! pmsl!!

Not a very lady like quote that was it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Our thoughts and prayers are with you and you're family buddy...





bigbob33 said:


> X2 buddy!





18spike18 said:


> X3 bro


times 4 and 5 from me and Jbomb!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Errrr, aye, poor me!! Christ a girl would have a chuff like a wizzards sleeve if she was to breed with all you lot! pmsl!!
> 
> Not a very lady like quote that was it!! :lol: :lol:


Why's that? not a single bronzer has a johnson over 3":lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Our thoughts and prayers are with you and you're family buddy...


+1, hope all goes well for you and your mrs.


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why's that? not a single bronzer has a johnson over 3":lol:


You know this how?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I threaten to neg them if they dont send pics


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> I threaten to neg them if they dont send pics


Ahaaaaaa! I might try me some of that schizz!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

MaKaVeLi said:


> I threaten to neg them if they dont send pics


Sorry Mak, thought you said send 3" at a time, I will send you the 4th picture in the series now :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> Sorry Mak, thought you said send 3" at a time, I will send you the 4th picture in the series now :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Ahahahaaa hahaaaaa hahaaaaaa hahahahahahaaaa!!! Deluded! pmsl! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Just emptied all my reps again if I didn't get you sorry....


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> Ahahahaaa hahaaaaa hahaaaaaa hahahahahahaaaa!!! Deluded! pmsl! :lol: :lol: :lol:


A man can dream !!!! :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## scottacho

higgz123 said:


> seeing as there is a silver and gold, lets not be left out just cos we r bronze!
> 
> All bronze lifters get in here! :beer:


woooooooooooooooo


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> A man can dream !!!! :thumb:  :thumb:


Aye and so can a girl! pmsl!!!

So what happened to that thread 'rep me and I'll rep you??'

Ma'aaaak, wa'did you say?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I said i've negged him oh I see it's been deleted lmao


----------



## Judas

JUST REP SLAPPED YOU ALL! But on a serious note, everyone good? I've been doing college work all day...Actually getting sick of my course, well not long till I'm taking a year out, then off to university!


----------



## Rickski

Judas said:


> JUST REP SLAPPED YOU ALL! But on a serious note, everyone good? I've been doing college work all day...Actually getting sick of my course, well not long till I'm taking a year out, then off to university!


What course are you doing matey, sorry for being a nosey ****


----------



## Judas

Rickski said:


> What course are you doing matey, sorry for being a nosey ****


You nosey...C...u...next Tuesday! Only joking fella. I'm doing a level 3 in ICT..Don't ask why I am doing the course, it seemed the best route to go down at the time...But at least it will get me into the job that I want.


----------



## Rickski

Judas said:


> You nosey...C...u...next Tuesday! Only joking fella. I'm doing a level 3 in ICT..Don't ask why I am doing the course, it seemed the best route to go down at the time...But at least it will get me into the job that I want.


I am thinking about going back to study in September at 38 years old.....I hope those grey cells are still ready for learning:thumb:.......by the way what is ICT some computer thingy?


----------



## Judas

Rickski said:


> I am thinking about going back to study in September at 38 years old.....I hope those grey cells are still ready for learning:thumb:.......by the way what is ICT some computer thingy?


Yes mate & with the current goings on in the world...I think being a student will be best. Well I'm hoping to study Accountancy at University, only because it's got a good pay. I also love maths, and have a strong hate for English, because mine sucks.

What are you thinking about studying?


----------



## Rickski

Judas said:


> Yes mate & with the current goings on in the world...I think being a student will be best. Well I'm hoping to study Accountancy at University, only because it's got a good pay. I also love maths, and have a strong hate for English, because mine sucks.
> 
> What are you thinking about studying?


Well I need to do an access course first as my A levels from 1997 are no good due to some 5 year rule bull****. After this 1 year course I hope to study at Salford University doing Podiatry, basically a foot DR. My passion would be a Physio but it is damn hard to get on due to massive popularity.


----------



## Judas

Rickski said:


> Well I need to do an access course first as my A levels from 1997 are no good due to some 5 year rule bull****. After this 1 year course I hope to study at Salford University doing Podiatry, basically a foot DR. My passion would be a Physio but it is damn hard to get on due to massive popularity.


Sounds like fun man! I think if you have the passion and the right frame of mind you will become a Physio..These things just take time!


----------



## ryoken

Just popping in to share some love around :thumb:


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> I threaten to neg them if they dont send pics


I have 11 inches................ AROUND.

(american pie quote :lol: )


----------



## rare6

thanx everyone nice to know your thoughts are with me.. the doc said it wernt nothing serious the baby is fine thats the main thing. well couldnt hang around last nite was stressed lol.. whats everyone up2 today? training? im going down in a couple of hours to do a mega leg session im gonna be walking funny again haha


----------



## Mad7

Morning fellow Bronzers.

Did legs today and some extra cardio............ Its my boys 11th Birthday today so there will be plenty of junk and cake later so thought I would make an extra effort this morning so won't feel so guilty later lol:whistling:

Cant beat part food !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Mad7 said:


> Morning fellow Bronzers.
> 
> Did legs today and some extra cardio............ Its my boys 11th Birthday today so there will be plenty of junk and cake later so thought I would make an extra effort this morning so won't feel so guilty later lol:whistling:
> 
> Cant beat part food !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Nice work! Enjoy the day!

Wish your son a very happy UK-M birthday from us all


----------



## Mad7

Goose said:


> Nice work! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Wish your son a very happy UK-M birthday from us all


cheers goose

We are both going to the Portsmouth show. We went to the Exeter show last year as a freind of mine entered the 1st timers.

My son loves all the BB stuff (mainly from WWE) but he cant wait to go to the Portsmouth show..........


----------



## Goose

Mad7 said:


> cheers goose
> 
> We are both going to the Portsmouth show. We went to the Exeter show last year as a freind of mine entered the 1st timers.
> 
> My son loves all the BB stuff (mainly from WWE) but he cant wait to go to the Portsmouth show..........


Sweet! I shall be seeing you there


----------



## Judas

Mad7 said:


> Morning fellow Bronzers.
> 
> Did legs today and some extra cardio............ Its my boys 11th Birthday today so there will be plenty of junk and cake later so thought I would make an extra effort this morning so won't feel so guilty later lol:whistling:
> 
> Cant beat part food !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Hope your son has a good Birthday mate. Save me some cake, yeah?


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> Morning fellow Bronzers.
> 
> ....... Its my boys 11th Birthday today so there will be plenty of junk and cake later so thought I would make an extra effort this morning so won't feel so guilty later lol:whistling:
> 
> Cant beat part food !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Hope your boy has a th'uper duper birthday. 11 eh?? Waaaay too long ago for me now!! :whistling: 

I would be much obliged if you'd post a wee slice o' cake to Aberdeen!! :thumb: :thumb :

Just kidding! Kids, don't actually try this at home!! :lol:

Aye you'll no get fat in a day so stuff your face with as many flumps, fairy cakes and mini pizza's as you can!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Mad7 said:


> Morning fellow Bronzers.
> 
> Did legs today and some extra cardio............ Its my boys 11th Birthday today so there will be plenty of junk and cake later so thought I would make an extra effort this morning so won't feel so guilty later lol:whistling:
> 
> Cant beat part food !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Have a greaty day! If you're going to piglet out make sure you do it properly!!

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

Judas said:


> Hope your son has a good Birthday mate. Save me some cake, yeah?





W33BAM said:


> Hope your boy has a th'uper duper birthday. 11 eh?? Waaaay too long ago for me now!! :whistling:
> 
> I would be much obliged if you'd post a wee slice o' cake to Aberdeen!! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Just kidding! Kids, don't actually try this at home!! :lol:
> 
> Aye you'll no get fat in a day so stuff your face with as many flumps, fairy cakes and mini pizza's as you can!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


many thanks Guys & Gals,

Problem is I have been eating this type of food for too many years so I know you cant get fat in a day, but you can in 3 years........lol :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Might start one of those Monday diets !!! :whistling: :whistling:

Thanks again and I will pass on your regards


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> many thanks Guys & Gals,
> 
> Problem is I have been eating this type of food for too many years so I know you cant get fat in a day, but you can in 3 years........lol :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Might start one of those Monday diets !!! :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Thanks again and I will pass on your regards


HaaHaa!! I have had a cheat meal every sat for as long as I can remember but the past few months it has morphed into a cheat weekend!!

I went to Tescos the other day and found flumps. Yknow the big twisty single ones in wrappers. I confessed to Johnny only for him to tell me that they were practically filled with air so they'd do no harm. WRONG ANSWER! Tell me I'm bad! Tell me they're leathal! I'm away to buy more now!!


----------



## rare6

wish your son happy 11th b-day mad7


----------



## Mad7

Best I can do on the piece of cake front !!!

This way, it wont make you fat ha ha ha :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Happy bday to ur kid mad7 and did someone mention FLUMPS? haha :thumbup1:

Cant beat a flump. Day rest today after chest session yesterday its all good. Rare glad ur missus and burn are ok :thumb: Good day bronzers and stay strong


----------



## leafman

Ps

Nice cake mate


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> Best I can do on the piece of cake front !!!
> 
> This way, it wont make you fat ha ha ha :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 23430


 Grrrrrrr!!! Wadda ya tryin to do to me!! Yummulicious!!!! Caa'aaaake! Sweeeetieeeess. Choc'late!!!! Flumps!! Yay!!!



leafman said:


> did someone mention FLUMPS? haha :thumbup1: Cant beat a flump.


You're damn righ my friend. I LOVE flumps!! Macro sell big mahoosive tubs of them but we had to stop buying them cause the big dog used to go mental for them! (Ahem, no nothing at all to do with me scoffing them all day!!)


----------



## Goose

What the hell is a flump!?! :confused1:


----------



## higgz123

morning all!

here some bronze love!


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> What the hell is a flump!?! :confused1:


It's a giant marshmallow. Some are twisted in 2 different colours, some are slightly iced/sugar coated. All yummilicious!


----------



## Mad7

Goose said:


> What the hell is a flump!?! :confused1:


They are a marsh mallow type of sweet. Her are some for your drooling !!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> It's a giant marshmallow. Some are twisted in 2 different colours, some are slightly iced/sugar coated. All yummilicious!


great minds think a like.................. God I'm hungry now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> They are a marsh mallow type of sweet. Her are some for your drooling !!! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 23440


Damn you!! Atleast mine were in wrappers!!!

I'm off to Tesco to get me some sugery fun! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Happy birthday to your son mad7! :thumb:

ohhh did somebody say flumps i love flumps hmmmm could be most the reason im on a cut at the moment (big tubs of flumps turned me into a big lump) :bounce:


----------



## badger

Not been posting much for last couple of days been busy as feck, happy birthday to Mad's lad hope he's had a good un ! Good news on the baby front Rare fingers crossed things will run smooth.

Our Diesel (US bull that everyone thinks is lovely) is in the f*cking doghouse he wouldn't gi over drinking sh1tty stinking swamp water the other day on his walk so at the minute he's got a "delicate" stomach ie when i got home from work it was all over the floor and up the walls !!!! NICE, feel a bit sorry for him cos he's doing his poorliest, badly ist puppy dog act at min


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Our Diesel (US bull that everyone thinks is lovely) is in the f*cking doghouse he wouldn't gi over drinking sh1tty stinking swamp water the other day on his walk so at the minute he's got a "delicate" stomach ie when i got home from work it was all over the floor and up the walls !!!! NICE, feel a bit sorry for him cos he's doing his poorliest, badly ist puppy dog act at min


Been there, smelt that, cleaned it up!! My eldest one Rheeza, done that all over my french patio doors, walls, fridge, kitchen unit doors, floor, washing machine. I think she actually just ripped out her bowel and smeared it everywhere!! Poor big bugger!! Thats what she got for raiding the fridge and eating a week worth of raw food, tub or butter, eggs, fish, chicken, coleslaw, raspberries, mushrooms, peppers, mince the lot!!

J got up and left for work at 7am and shouted up to me in bed "Lou, the pups had a woopsie, can you please clean it up cause I'll be late for work if I do it" me: "Yeah sure babe" I dragged my lazy just woken up erse outta bed, traipsed down stairs expecting a wee streamy and almost DIED!! I cursed the [email protected] for days, weeks even!! You shoud've heard the abuse I yelled at him!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

i love you guys!!!! :bounce:

happy birthday mads lad:beer:

i've been mentaly busy today and it hasn't stopped yet.......catch up with you all later:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> i love you guys!!!! :bounce:


You been popping them love doves again Boaby??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Maybe.......


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> Maybe.......


HaaHaa!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

You got your epha's and your ecka's mixed up ? f*cking hell that'd make for an interesting training session rushing your t1ts off, loving everything and talking b0llocks to complete strangers :lol:


----------



## ryoken

badger said:


> You got your epha's and your ecka's mixed up ? f*cking hell that'd make for an interesting training session rushing your t1ts off, loving everything and talking b0llocks to complete strangers :lol:


 lmao you would spend more time dancing then working out:bounce:


----------



## higgz123

off to train shoulders soon bronzers, anyone else trained today?


----------



## ryoken

higgz123 said:


> off to train shoulders soon bronzers, anyone else trained today?


I done shoulders yesterday but im doing abs,obliques and bi's tonight and looking forward too it!

Hope you have a good workout mate:thumb:


----------



## higgz123

ryoken said:


> I done shoulders yesterday but im doing abs,obliques and bi's tonight and looking forward too it!
> 
> Hope you have a good workout mate:thumb:


wot did u do for shoulders mate?


----------



## ryoken

higgz123 said:


> wot did u do for shoulders mate?


I went a bit OTT on shoulders yesterday tbh but heres how it went:

barbell behind the kneck press 3x8

seated arnold press 3x8

upright rows 3x8

lat raises 3x8

front raises 3x8

reverse fly 3x8

shrugs 3x8


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> i love you guys!!!! :bounce:
> 
> happy birthday mads lad:beer:
> 
> i've been mentaly busy today and it hasn't stopped yet.......catch up with you all later:laugh:


Mistaking dbol for mdma are we mate? :wub: :wub:

:lol: :laugh:


----------



## robc

I've been a busy bee too and haven't had much time to get on here but quickly browsing the past few pages, I wish a happy birthday to mad7s kid and awesome news that rare's baby and missus will be ok!

I won't be posting at all this weekend, I get paid tomorrow and its my bonus payment too, so I'm about £1,700 better off this weekend and will be out every night! (and hopefully to gatecrasher in birmingham on saturday for hed kandi) as I am off work all next week (in part recovery and part crazy planning of the next two months ahead bulking up cycle..) and that will mean I will be active on here pretty much every day all day hehehe


----------



## bigbob33

I wondered why my eph had pics of doves on them!


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> I've been a busy bee too and haven't had much time to get on here but quickly browsing the past few pages, I wish a happy birthday to mad7s kid and awesome news that rare's baby and missus will be ok!
> 
> I won't be posting at all this weekend, I get paid tomorrow and its my bonus payment too, so I'm about £1,700 better off this weekend and will be out every night! (and hopefully to gatecrasher in birmingham on saturday for hed kandi) as I am off work all next week (in part recovery and part crazy planning of the next two months ahead bulking up cycle..) and that will mean I will be active on here pretty much every day all day hehehe


 Gatecrasher rocks:bounce:

or used to when i went i dont go any more as kiddies and missis wont allow it because i cant be trusted to behave a i used to go out on a friday/saturday and return a week later (before i had kids) so always behave now but hope you have a good one mate:beer:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:



> Gatecrasher rocks:bounce:
> 
> or used to when i went i dont go any more as kiddies and missis wont allow it because i cant be trusted to behave a i used to go out on a friday/saturday and return a week later (before i had kids) so always behave now but hope you have a good one mate:beer:


LOL a week later haha sounds crazy!

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

higgz123 said:


> off to train shoulders soon bronzers, anyone else trained today?


Same, off in half an hour to do shoulders to :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just used all my rep power for the day on you fellas'...

Have a god one


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> Just used all my rep power for the day on you fellas'...
> 
> Have a god one


Me too boys and girls, compliments of my Son........ Thanks for the kind words:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow... You guys are quiet today... WTF?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You scared them away max! But yes it makes a fcuking change


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> You scared them away max! But yes it makes a fcuking change


I guess we should just change this thread to the Silvers thread than... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

OVER. MY. DEAD. BRONZE. BODY. MISTER!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Silvers, tonight we dine in bronze!


----------



## bigbob33

Never fear I'm here again!


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Silvers, tonight we dine in bronze!


Ahahahahahahaaa!! You poor poor deluded boy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Ahahahahahahaaa!! You poor poor deluded boy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Silence woman or i'll say nasty words to you!!!


----------



## W33BAM

I actually heard that in a very stern foreign accent!! Random!!

I rolf'd!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lol an accent like this guy? I actually went out drinking dressed like that once:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Awesome!!

but please note: ever don such outfits in Aberdeen. You WILL get mauled, most likely by men to be fair but either way you WILL leave feeling violated!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

It's a good look.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> but please note: ever don such outfits in Aberdeen. You WILL get mauled, most likely by men to be fair but either way you WILL leave feeling violated!! :lol: :lol:


Thanks for the tip, i'm setting off with my mankini in hand as we speak!! :lol:


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Silvers, tonight we dine in bronze!


After Me and Max and the bronzers slaughter you all.

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

I know I'm being a bit random, but these google ads really get on my tits! I'm sure they are slowing the site down, or is it just me?


----------



## ryoken

just checking in to show my love (dish reps out) got most of you but owed reps in another thread so any i misses i will get in 24 hrs :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bronze land!


----------



## Rickski

Morning Bob


----------



## bigbob33

Alright rik! Good to see another early riser


----------



## higgz123

morning bronzers


----------



## ragahav

good morning fellow bronzies ..........


----------



## Goose

Good moaning.


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

Trained early as usual so only log in when I'm at work..............

How you all doing, any plans for the weekend ????


----------



## rs007

Good morning my rusty coloured practitioners of beastiality!!!! I hope all is good in the camp, no one taking more than their fair share of the sheep now?


----------



## Bonzer

Gut Morgan, long time no see my fellows so thought i would drop a line before i set of for a days graft


----------



## bigbob33

Only an hour till my shoulder workout yaay


----------



## Judas

Good luck at the gym bob! Just got back from college, how depressing...Got my gym induction at 3:30pm, no more cardio  .


----------



## Goose

Mad7 said:


> They are a marsh mallow type of sweet. Her are some for your drooling !!! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 23440


They look mank!


----------



## Goose

Back and biceps tonight! Shoulders are hurting as I decided to pin them weds night which wasnt the brightest idea ive had! :lol:


----------



## badger

Off to nail shoulders in about half hour, had a rest day yesterday so all ready to give them a beasting. :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Back and biceps tonight! Shoulders are hurting as I decided to pin them weds night which wasnt the brightest idea ive had! :lol:


 lol its a bugger too i know i have been pinning mine for weeks but i still have the odd occasion where i get serious pip just like this week and i trained mine thursday (it felt rough too lol) but they feel better today, sometimes it helps to train them tbh gets the gear/oil dispersed like:bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I went and did PD's last night I did 350 on decline and 495 on deadlift... I am gaining still so happy to see that the strength hasn't tappered off.

I will see about posting the video on here...


----------



## bigbob33

Trained my shoulders, I love the burn and pump you can get

Anyway this evening I will mostly be watching telly, what's everyone else up too?


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Trained my shoulders, I love the burn and pump you can get
> 
> Anyway this evening I will mostly be watching telly, what's everyone else up too?


 Telly for me too this evening thats after i manage to get the eldest nipper to sleep again lol im sure i need a traquiliser gun or sumin :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Try vodka!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Am I on everyones ignore thing or what? I think I am invisable....weeping and sobbing...


----------



## badger

Nah i can see you max, whats up pal ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't believe how quiet you all have been...we hit the mark and everyone fell off. What the fck is going on in the UK that everyone scattered?


----------



## badger

Nah mate it's fri night, be pub night for a lot in the uk. I'm working at stupid o clock in the morning so no pub for me, top news on lifts front well done mukka

:beer:


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> I can't believe how quiet you all have been...we hit the mark and everyone fell off. What the fck is going on in the UK that everyone scattered?


Good going on the lifts mate i been busy between trying to get the nipper asleep (no didnt use the vodka thanks Bigbob lol) then trying to cheer the missis up (dropped my kacks and expected a laugh but just got a dissapionted sigh) then cooking my dinner (pinning quad whilst dinner cooking)

so sorry if i missed you or seemed ignorant mate but im here now lol:bounce: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> Nah mate it's fri night, be pub night for a lot in the uk. I'm working at stupid o clock in the morning so no pub for me, top news on lifts front well done mukka
> 
> :beer:


Right...Right... I forgot about going out on the town. I don't do it anymore. Too tempting to smash dumb people and pasties.... :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

sorry guys i've been out walking the dogs and putting the kids to bed, i'm knackered now i've been up since 4 am:rolleyes:

just handed out all my reps, sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## Guest

Hello Bronzers


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea....Hello Bronzers


----------



## ryoken

hello silvers


----------



## ryoken

well thats it im being made to watch dirty dancing again doh:cursing:

seen it far too any times so im glued to the computer now:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> well thats it im being made to watch dirty dancing again doh:cursing:
> 
> seen it far too any times so im glued to the computer now:thumb:


*MANCARD REVOKED!!!*


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> *MANCARD REVOKED!!!*


I think deserve to keep it as i have managed to sit through many a chic flic without going insane by just zoning out and thinking of diet,training,hotties,more training,gruff manly things like itching nuts and farting in public whilst picking my nose :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> PMSL...on Fiver???
> 
> Im watching it too :laugh:


Who needs Dirty Dancing. I am watching your new avatar all evening:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Hamster said:


> PMSL...on Fiver???
> 
> Im watching it too :laugh:


 yeah thats it!

i have had to move myself into the kitchen with the laptop as i cant bare to listen to all the oooooooohhh and mmmmmmmmmmm that the missis keeps doing every time swayze shakes his **** :lol:

Only the slightest bit jelous honestly:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Evening Bronzies and Silvies!!

Been quiet today (my bad! sorry MaxyM!!) had a lot on. Away down to Perth to train tomorrow so wont be online til late PM.

Well done Max on the lifts. And Hammy, your looking HOT!

Have yourselves an ace weekend.


----------



## leafman

Hope training goes well bam :thumbup1: And i agree Ham like the new avvy :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Bronze love has been dished (in a very manly way) :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

good morning people of bronze land! and what a lovely morning it is, how is everyone today?


----------



## Judas

Morning Bigbob, I'm good thanks, you ok? Think I am just about to go knock up a shake.


----------



## bigbob33

just had one meself mate! i had to buy some more as the 10kg i ordered from bulkpowders still hasn't turned up and i ordered it over a fu(king week ago:cursing:


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> just had one meself mate! i had to buy some more as the 10kg i ordered from bulkpowders still hasn't turned up and i ordered it over a fu(king week ago:cursing:


 If it makes you feel any better im still waiting for mine to arrive too (bought off ebay) so my shake consisted of 8 eggs,can of tuna,skimmed milk, needless to say it has an aquired taste but hits the spot:bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

I bought a kilo of that nutrisport 90+ stuff.... It's alright but I prefer the bulkpowder stuff!


----------



## ryoken

I tend to order different ones every couple of months just to try a variety and tbh think i might just buy bulk soon as i have been through some expensive ones and cheap ones and really cant tell the difference except for taste but saying that some of the most expensive ones taste like crap and give me the sh*ts :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I add crusha to the unflavoured one and it's lush


----------



## ryoken

im yet to try any unflavoured ones yet as im a fond lover of strawberry flavour as chocy and banana tends to give me a gacky type throat but my next order is going to be bulk unflavoured so i will get some crusha on hand i think cheers for the tip mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

It adds a few carbs but I'm not cutting anyway! The taste is better than the preflavoured ones in my opinion and you can change flavour every shake if you want


----------



## ryoken

I like that idea of any flavour i want that would help to keep things from getting tedious and bland, plus although im cutting i dont mind carbs as i find i get along far better just having an overall calorie defecit then cutting carbs:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Are you on cycle while you are cutting mate?


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Are you on cycle while you are cutting mate?


 Yeah im on a test/eq/tren cutter at the moment but not a heavy cut, i have just reduced calories by 250 and upped cardio an extra hour a day, i have about 2 weeks left to go then on to a cruise for a bit (whilst still cutting) before going on an all out bulk, body fats 14%, height is 6ft 3,weight is 254lbs


----------



## bigbob33

You're the same weight and height as me but with lower bf% you lucky bugger I'm currently on 600mg test e and 200 mg tren plus 25mg t3 to keep my thyroid going!


----------



## ryoken

I have to say its taken me years to finally decide to get rid of the bodyfat as i was all out for mass and at one stage early last year got to around 23% and then thought time to get rid, but i only have to think of adding fat and i do its a real pain:cursing:


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> I add crusha to the unflavoured one and it's lush


Same!!

Raspberry one is :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Good afternoon my burnt toast coloured impoverished buddies! How are we all?

I do enjoy coming in here and slumming it with you guys!!!! You know it makes me realise just how fortunate I am, so thanks guys!

:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I've got the srawberry one, the banana one and the rasberry


----------



## bigbob33

I'm glad you pop in too rs as it makes me realize that compared to others I'm not that much of a tool


----------



## Rickski

After a **** performance against Liverpool we are now 1-0 down and down to 10 men against Fulham, if this is not bad enough we are well on the ropes as well....what a week.


----------



## leafman

Just droppin in to spread the love my bronze people  Anybronzers like fishing? been today and caught fukc all and me missus caught a 7 pound carp :cursing: All the kids comin up to me sayin are u gonna catch any or is she just catchin em all :cursing:  Not impressed roll on the summer Take it easy bronzers


----------



## Guest

leafman said:


> Just droppin in to spread the love my bronze people  Anybronzers like fishing? been today and caught fukc all and me missus caught a 7 pound carp :cursing: All the kids comin up to me sayin are u gonna catch any or is she just catchin em all :cursing:  Not impressed roll on the summer Take it easy bronzers


Not a bronzer but i do love to fish. Not bad on your missus mate but you must not be the best fisherman because if your truly skilled like i am no one out fishes you EVER but i guess thats why i am a GOLD member and your just a bronzer:thumbup1:

BRONZE OFF THE LOT OF YOU!


----------



## leafman

LMAO Con. My lass is fukcin good mate but i did set it all up for her :whistling: I normally do really well (fish for bigger fish normally but took little girl today for day out) got a 22 pound pb not massive but ok.

It was still really cold water wise today no one caught much. I was to busy eating in the tent hahaha. Took loads of boiled eggs and tuna sandwiches and pro mass and stuff hahaha. Sat pigging out lol Con is it true americans use to look at carp as a pest fish? like loads of then in lakes and rivers that people aint happy about? just wondering


----------



## Guest

leafman said:


> LMAO Con. My lass is fukcin good mate but i did set it all up for her :whistling: I normally do really well (fish for bigger fish normally but took little girl today for day out) got a 22 pound pb not massive but ok.
> 
> It was still really cold water wise today no one caught much. I was to busy eating in the tent hahaha. Took loads of boiled eggs and tuna sandwiches and pro mass and stuff hahaha. Sat pigging out lol Con is it true americans use to look at carp as a pest fish? like loads of then in lakes and rivers that people aint happy about? just wondering


Hmm not overly sure. In my parts its catfish if your bait fishing mainly but lure fishing is most popular for Bass. Personally i prefer catfishing. In Ireland there are very few carp lakes thus i only have caught a few back there never caught one here. Certaintly is a whole different way of fishing:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Picture of my peg today



Ill post up a picture tomoz of the fish she caught but its on my camara not my phone so bit more complicated lol. Yea con id love to fish for catfish. I also want to go to ireland fishing. Id love to go bream fishin on shannon :thumbup1:

Carp fishing is half luck half skill lol. It helps goin to a lake were it is full of fish but i used to be one of those who would sit for 2 days with out a bite on a water were there might only be hundred and fifty carp but there all over twentys. Barbell pound for pound fight better than anything iv hooked :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

leafman said:


> Picture of my peg today
> 
> View attachment 23527
> 
> 
> Ill post up a picture tomoz of the fish she caught but its on my camara not my phone so bit more complicated lol. Yea con id love to fish for catfish. I also want to go to ireland fishing. Id love to go bream fishin on shannon :thumbup1:
> 
> Carp fishing is half luck half skill lol. It helps goin to a lake were it is full of fish but i used to be one of those who would sit for 2 days with out a bite on a water were there might only be hundred and fifty carp but there all over twentys. Barbell pound for pound fight better than anything iv hooked :thumbup1:


The Shannon is too polluted to be any good. If you ever go visit Clare which is on the west side of the Shannon. Many great ponds/lakes/rivers filled with bream.

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## leafman

America hav them wild in rivers :thumbup1: Really big long lean wild carp better than a lot of the big lumps in some commercials nowadays.


----------



## W33BAM

Nope! I sing though!

Does air guitar count?? Cause I'm ace at that!!! :L:L


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Played the electric guitar for around 4 years then stopped, used to own a PRS Santana:thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:



> Played the electric guitar for around 4 years then stopped, used to own a PRS Santana:thumbup1:


Wooooh!! Get you!! The photo wh0re, ahem I mean photoshop master, guitar hero, whatever next? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Wooooh!! Get you!! The photo wh0re, ahem I mean photoshop master, guitar hero, whatever next? :lol: :lol:


Well I'm off for a foursome soon so maybe just a plain old whore? :lol:

No mate I left the original pickups on, liked the sound as it was:thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I'm off for a foursome soon so maybe just a plain old whore? :lol:


You dirty big ho bag!! pmsl!! :rockon: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



KJW said:


> Cool stuff. Looking at 'war pig' pickups for my SG, not loving the sound of the old girl these days.


Are we still talkin about guitars here??


----------



## W33BAM

HaaHaa!! Good boy!! I'm nearing the age when the local weans are starting to call me 'mrs' instead of 'here big lassie, gies wir baw back oo'r the fence!!'

pmsl!! wee [email protected]!! :L:L:L


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> You dirty big ho bag!! pmsl!! :rockon: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye, i'm trying to follow in the footsteps of my idol weeman!!


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Aye, i'm trying to follow in the footsteps of my idol weeman!!


Big boots to fill there mate!! I'm sure mrs weeman would be much obliged, infact, delighted to assist in improving your performance, as will weeman!

Might ask for a few tricks myself!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Big boots to fill there mate!! I'm sure mrs weeman would be much obliged, infact, delighted to assist in improving your performance, as will weeman!
> 
> Might ask for a few tricks myself!!


Ahh yes she's already said I have a "yummy cock":lol: and I'd only be happy to smash it down her throat LMAO


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> Give them another few years and they'll be trying it on in the quest for the mythical 'older woman' experience. :laugh:
> 
> Not that I ever did that in my time:whistling:


Nah, they're all petrified of Johnny! They call him tiny tank! pmsl!

Infact they are kinda fiert of us all cause in Aberdeenshire you just don't get many households like ours.... moody dieting bodybuilder, mouthy missus, 2 rottweilers, big bb'er/powerlifter mates.....!!


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ahh yes she's already said I have a "yummy cock":lol: and I'd only be happy to smash it down her throat LMAO


How very poetically put!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## meatstick

KJW said:


> Don't like fishing.
> 
> But I do like my guitars.
> 
> Anyone else prone to rocking?


Not been playing it much recently but I have a mid ninties MIJ Fender Telecaster in blonde with Bare Knuckle Boss pickups, she's real beaten but sound pretty sweet. Play noisey bluesy stuff mainley like Black Keys, Zeps, stripes and a bit of slide but I'm crap at that.

I take it you play heavy then(war pigs)?

Bare Knuckle are fu*king awesome!


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Although in fairness those dogs scare the hell out of me too.


What?? Away!! :lol:

My two are absolute darlings. They're very gentle and loving.... But shout at me or try to hit me and the big one will rip you an new ersehole!! pmsl!! The wee one is game as fcuk too but we don't have them be vicious or aggresive. Thats not why we have them. They are simply our pets, our babies.

I only know because some random smackhead pulled a knife out on me when we lived in Hamilton and Rheeza was at the end of her lead gonna have him big style!

J and I spar and play fight all the time and the big one protects her mammy every time! Poor Johnny gets his ass kicked by the 3 of us! And he still swings us aboot like an empty Kappa Tracky!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> Quality.
> 
> Check us out at www.myspace.com/paperfew and see what you think.


Cool sound btw. My feetsies are tapping away as I type!! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Right i'm off to dip my wick in, talk later bronzers!!


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> I just seem to wind them up. Everytime I've ever been near one it's gone off it's nut.


Aye but where was that?? The Gorbals!! pmsl!!

Dogs really can sense your anxiety. Like kids can. They feed off it.

I would be prepared to bet money that mine will be fine with you and that you'd love them. Everyone loves my bears. Either that or they're just too fert to say otherwise!! pmsl!

But its fair to say you do get the usual suspect characters swaggering about with their 'devil dogs' who ruin it for proper dog owners like us. Rotties, staffs, mastiffs etc just are nay for novice dog owners. P1sses me off to be honest.


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Right i'm off to dip my wick in, talk later bronzers!!


Classy!! Rock on you devil you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Everyone having a quiet one tonight?

I was in the pub earlier, drinking Fresh Orange so I decided to come home to avoid temptation:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Everyone having a quiet one tonight?
> 
> I was in the pub earlier, drinking Fresh Orange so I decided to come home to avoid temptation:thumb:


Fresh Orange?? Good stuff!! I'm sitting here munching on a mahoosive bag of Onion Rings if thats any consolation! I'll be fat tomorrow, you'll be minus a hang over!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

W33BAM said:


> Fresh Orange?? Good stuff!! I'm sitting here munching on a mahoosive bag of Onion Rings if thats any consolation! I'll be fat tomorrow, you'll be minus a hang over!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Had a bit of an early cheat meal at McDs to cheer me up.

2 Double Cheese Burgers and a chicken Mayo.

Its all good.


----------



## W33BAM

Aye, you'll no get fat in a day, or so they say, so I'm eating as much sheeeite as I can IN A DAY! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## meatstick

KJW said:


> Heavy-ish. Check the MySpace listed above and see what you think. We are pretty heavy live (in a ROCK) kind of way, war pigs have an awesome sound and I reckon used with our style they'll differentiate us even more.
> 
> I have a couple of SG's, a Les Paul, a Strat and my current baby is a custom made Schecter diamond. Takes one helluva beating and hasn't shown any signs of wear.


Yeah mate I've wanted an LP or an SG for a while now but I love my tele. You sound pretty good mate, solo at 3:10 on Outside Our Own is quality, huge rock tone!

Repped you for being a fellow guitar head my bru:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fellow bronze folk!


----------



## ryoken

morning everyone!

I just got back from my morning power walk and now sorting the kids breky out while the missis has a nice long lie in:bounce:

oh yeah i dished the love too reps for all!


----------



## clairey.h

morning all.....been soooooooo ill :crying:

had synasitas (no idea how you spell it....lol)

but I feel like me head is going to explode.......

hope everyone has brought there mumsies something nice......I dont have one so easy day for me....lol

nice to see the sun shinning again, makes me feel all happy :bounce: inbetween the coughing fits and nose blowing...... :lol:

diets been up the wall last few days and I missed legs last week, so not to impressed, and twas my dads birthday so lots of cake and apple crumble.....yummm

be feeling it tomorrow though, if I get back to the gym that is...


----------



## clairey.h

Hamster said:


> Morning Claire..i will say hello to you even though you are bronze
> 
> Hope you feel better soon...i hate been ill...blagh :confused1:
> 
> Happy Mothers day to you!


happy mothers day to you to :bounce:

I have no time for being ill, i would rather bugger of to the gym and sweat it out but as kids are ill as well would be rather bad of me......

if they whine at me once more though I just might..... :cursing:


----------



## stavmangr

Good motning to you all,

oats with a bit of cinamon for taste and smell,todays training chest/bis/abs.


----------



## bigbob33

Rest day for me, although I might do a bit of cardio later! Happy mothers day to any mums on here


----------



## ryoken

happy mummys day!

I got legs today and im looking forward to it as im doing a completely different routine today:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> Yeah still talking about guitars.
> 
> Wouldn't dream of calling a woman 'old' as I made that mistake too often as youngster


my ambition is to learn to play the guitar......have been looking around the shops, some people say I should start on acoustic others say it dosnt matter....any ideas.

its something I have always wanted to do, I could play a few cords in school, manly to nirvana tracks..... :lol:

hubby plays the drums, apparently he is sh1t hot at it, so hoping to get a drum kit soon as well :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

ryoken said:


> happy mummys day!
> 
> I got legs today and im looking forward to it as im doing a completely different routine today:thumb:


My legs are still spazzed from Friday!


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> My legs are still spazzed from Friday!


yeah i have to admit when i train my legs they always ache for a few days lol, but im off work for the week so im going to smash them,then spend 2-3 days resting them:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> morning all.....been soooooooo ill :crying:
> 
> had synasitas (no idea how you spell it....lol)
> 
> but I feel like me head is going to explode.......
> 
> hope everyone has brought there mumsies something nice......I dont have one so easy day for me....lol
> 
> nice to see the sun shinning again, makes me feel all happy :bounce: inbetween the coughing fits and nose blowing...... :lol:
> 
> diets been up the wall last few days and I missed legs last week, so not to impressed, and twas my dads birthday so lots of cake and apple crumble.....yummm
> 
> be feeling it tomorrow though, if I get back to the gym that is...


i suffer with sinus alot and its not nice at all, i get migraines and all sorts due to blocked sinus wich tends to get worse as soon as summer kicks in (hay fever too lol) so i know how your feeling and hope you feel better soon:beer:


----------



## bigbob33

ive just shot my bronze muck as faa as i could! sorry if i missed anyone:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> i suffer with sinus alot and its not nice at all, i get migraines and all sorts due to blocked sinus wich tends to get worse as soon as summer kicks in (hay fever too lol) so i know how your feeling and hope you feel better soon:beer:


aww thanks.......

I am sure I had the same thing this time last year aswell.........last night I couldnt move my head it hurt so much, was all sorry for myself....:no:

had enough now though, time to feel better:lol: :lol: :lol:

(as i reach for the medicine cabinet to ingest every known form of vicks and sudafed)


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> ive just shot my bronze muck as faa as i could! sorry if i missed anyone:laugh:


this has left me with a very unhealthy image :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

clairey.h said:


> this has left me with a very unhealthy image :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


 :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> aww thanks.......
> 
> I am sure I had the same thing this time last year aswell.........last night I couldnt move my head it hurt so much, was all sorry for myself....:no:
> 
> had enough now though, time to feel better:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (as i reach for the medicine cabinet to ingest every known form of vicks and sudafed)


Have you tried putting a tea spoon of vicks into boiling water (in a jug or bowl) and then inhaling it?

its a bit harsh and makes your eyes water but does it ever clear the sinuses out and i can ussaully breath fine and feel all deconjested:bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> Have you tried putting a tea spoon of vicks into boiling water (in a jug or bowl) and then inhaling it?
> 
> its a bit harsh and makes your eyes water but does it ever clear the sinuses out and i can ussaully breath fine and feel all deconjested:bounce:


I brought this squirty vicks stuff that looked horrid, you have to tilt your head back and squirt to lots up your nose,

my good god eyes and watering, it felt like my sinuses were playing in lemon juice.......

I had actually brought it for rob, cause he had a cold, but he made me take whilst standing over me laughing at my reaction.....now thats not nice:angry:


----------



## bigbob33

i just use that suda fed stuff, although if youre streaming with cold ephedrine works well!


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> i just use that suda fed stuff, although if youre streaming with cold ephedrine works well!


 :lol: :lol: take ephedrine I may also get the kids dressed the housework done, and the dog walked as well.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## meatstick

Morning all. A friend of mines dad was addicted to vicks nasal spray, no lie!


----------



## clairey.h

meatstick said:


> Morning all. A friend of mines dad was addicted to vicks nasal spray, no lie!


serious...........bet he breathed ok though :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Happy Sunday and Mothers Day to all fellow bronze worshipers.....what's everyone up to today. Nice lazy day today just made the wife lunch and Kebabs for tea....cheat day yay.


----------



## badger

Just got in from work (left the house at 3am this morning) missed out on on a blinding back session according to training partner(just to rub salt in the wound :cursing: ) good job it's been sunny today or i would have been well f*cked off. Just off round to see my mum with a card n some choccys then might sneak in pub for a crafty pint on way back if there's any of the lads in, gonna chuck some bronze around if i miss anyone apologies in advance. :beer:


----------



## badger

jeesus that dint last long 3 people and i'm spent. f*ck me must be suffering from premature rep-ulation or summat, have to think about Vannessa Feltz or summat next time dishing em out see if it lasts a bit longer


----------



## mattiasl

I just looked at my user CP now and i had a bronze sign there:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

mattiasl said:


> I just looked at my user CP now and i had a bronze sign there:thumb:


welcome :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rickski

mattiasl said:


> I just looked at my user CP now and i had a bronze sign there:thumb:


Welcome Matey!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

mattiasl said:


> I just looked at my user CP now and i had a bronze sign there:thumb:


Welcome fellow bronzer


----------



## leafman

Hello bronze freinds just gonna spread the love people :thumbup1:


----------



## Judas

Hello my bronze b itches! Love you all.


----------



## badger

not as much as that boring grey oops sorry silver colour


----------



## badger

you know what they say about polishing turds


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hamster said:


> At least you can polish and get a shine on our colour :laugh:


Exactly, you can't polish a turd!!


----------



## Jake H

MaKaVeLi said:


> Exactly, you can't polish a turd!!


have u ever tried it like?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jake H said:


> have u ever tried it like?


I've got a shelf dedicated to them


----------



## badger

f*cked up with that come back dint i, curse my feeble brain it's been a long day :yawn: that's my excuse anyway !!!!


----------



## meatstick

Hamster said:


> At least you can polish and get a shine on our colour :laugh:


It's mine and i'll polish it as fast as I like!


----------



## badger

you'll go blind


----------



## badger

in my defense your avi is distracting to say the least :thumb:


----------



## meatstick

How many reps do you need to get 1 green square, 200+?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well I just gave you 3 boxes and 1824 reps


----------



## meatstick

Ta. That was awesome. suddenly there was 3. cheers people:lol:


----------



## meatstick

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I just gave you 3 boxes and 1824 reps


 Nice 1 bud:thumb:

straight back at you


----------



## Jake H

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've got a shelf dedicated to them


post me 1 please:tongue:


----------



## badger

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I just gave you 3 boxes and 1824 reps


mines giving 300, not much difference:rolleyes:


----------



## badger

Oh b*llocks supposed i'd best stop abusing silvers now hant i :whistling:


----------



## meatstick

badger said:


> mines giving 300, not much difference:rolleyes:


 spread the love. ta


----------



## meatstick

KJW said:


> What's on the agenda tonight for everyone?
> 
> Just had some turkey deli meat and rice. Bland stuff.


 It's quorn chicken and rice for me. soooooo bored of that sh*t but it's so convinient! :yawn:


----------



## ryoken

hello fello bronzers now whats all this beggin for reps eh lol??

well im knackered as i beasted my legs till my 2 training partners had to help me to the car and i nearly puked so great session altogether:thumb:


----------



## Goose

I had another **** weekend, and not really looking forward to the next one by hey thats life! didn't get time to train today which pi55ed me off, hopefully going to get down to hercules gym tomorrow but will see if not it will be my usual..

Anyone get the urge to rip someones head off? I had that right now.. my blood is boiling!! GRRRRR


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> I had another **** weekend, and not really looking forward to the next one by hey thats life! didn't get time to train today which pi55ed me off, hopefully going to get down to hercules gym tomorrow but will see if not it will be my usual..
> 
> Anyone get the urge to rip someones head off? I had that right now.. my blood is boiling!! GRRRRR


I always get that urge if i miss training mate, i think its probably the worst thing for me tbh and can really get me boiling for days even:cursing:


----------



## badger

ended up missing sat and sun due to working, only saving grace was i was just gonna do a bit of cardio which i'll have got at work chucking cages about. F*cks me off no end though if i miss one in the week.


----------



## ryoken

badger said:


> ended up missing sat and sun due to working, only saving grace was i was just gonna do a bit of cardio which i'll have got at work chucking cages about. F*cks me off no end though if i miss one in the week.


aaaahhhhhh your silver when did that happen:confused1:


----------



## badger

badger said:


> Oh b*llocks supposed i'd best stop abusing silvers now hant i :whistling:


just after i'd been trying to defend our bronzeness against hamster and mak. suppose all good things have to come to an end, not forget my roots and my bronze mates though. :beer:


----------



## ryoken

badger said:


> just after i'd been trying to defend our bronzeness against hamster and mak. suppose all good things have to come to an end, not forget my roots and my bronze mates though. :beer:


yeah its all good lol im still surprised Goose isnt silver yet


----------



## badger

be just his time as member holding him back from it i've been here 3yrs but spent most of it just lurking, tbh it was the bronze thread that made me feel welcome


----------



## ryoken

badger said:


> be just his time as member holding him back from it i've been here 3yrs but spent most of it just lurking, tbh it was the bronze thread that made me feel welcome


Im the same but havent been a member that long although i used to lurk and read posts and threads but only really started posting since the bronze thread came along:beer:


----------



## meatstick

KJW said:


> Quorn?!
> 
> Hate it man! Although sometimes at work it is the ONLY option.
> 
> All for a good cause right enough.


I'm a veggie mate. I live on that sh*t, that and beans(sometimes the disco variety).


----------



## ryoken

Hamster said:


> Big brother is watching you :whistling:


Should that be Big sis is watching you? as your a lady


----------



## robc

Hey Ladies and Gentlemen!

Hope everyone had a good weekend.. dont have time right now to sift through the last pages but just wanted to let you know all went well last night in brum! I was very well behaved and not a sex pest at all.

Here's a couple of pics for your amusement and such hehe

one

two

three

four

five

six

Ok more than a couple but yea!

Friday went off with a big bang... watched step brothers (again) and me and a mate (whos five stone heavier than me, big lad) decided he could out drink me. I wasn't having any of that, I am well experienced and have 6 years on him. So, a litre of Absolut vodka later and we are both p1ssed out of our minds... I don't remember when we left my house and cannot remember anything from then onwards .. I was with a few other guys (who had a big task of looking after me and my other mate hahaha) and on the way home me and westy fell asleep in the taxi, my mate corey took a picture of us I might upload it tomorrow haha.. well anyway I wasn;t as bad as westy so I consider that I beat him! although I wouldnt quite call it a winning situation, I got myself into the hallway below my house, as its a maisonette, locked the door, then collapsed and fell asleep, oh and sick all over myself. My missus came back at like 3am, I think I got back at 1.30am.. and found me sleeping there in a messy heap. she managed to wake me up somehow and I climbed up the stairs (we at the upper part of the house) and I did a good job of nearly impaling my face onto coat hangar outside my computer room.. only to turn round with a massive drunken smile on my face as my missus shat herself asking if i was ok.

managed to get in bed and sleep and then wake feeling like I was in the process of dieing.

No way was I going to miss out on going to brum so I did all I could to make myself feel better and to stop puking. It got to 5.30 when my mate turned up and I had a brilliant idea to make myself better..... more vodka. hair of the dog and all that.

It worked.. I didnt feel so bad but i did feel a bit rough.. the coach on the way wasnt easy but I took a bottle of coke with alot of vodka in it for the ride.. so it went ok.

the summary of birmingham...

Sports Bar is ace, it had 3 pool tables.

in vodka revolutions I chatted to the refresh yourself man in the toilets for 20 mins and then paid him a tenner for all the chupa chups lolipops he had and passed them round to everyone when I went back.

for some reason I paid a tenner for five shots which were in this rly thin test tube like thing and i dont think they effected me whatsoever.

I had the best chicken and chips meal i have ever tasted in my life... the alcohol probably made it taste better.

i got handed a flyer to a club, and then asked by the flyer person if i wanted any charlie... i said no im out with 2 charlie's and thats more than enough for me. (i really was out with two lads named charlie haha)

and now im really tired.

wow that was a long rant for me.. apologies once again for not reading other posts but only have time really to say the above, and let you all know it went good


----------



## ryoken

wow thats sounds like my kind of weekend mate wicked:bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> wow thats sounds like my kind of weekend mate wicked:bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


haha cool 

I can't be doing it from now though as I have ordered Epistane and I will be extremely strict with myself while on cycle....

It's my sisters 22nd though on april the 3rd and she is on about pub golf! oh no! how thee hell do you not drink at those things!

I am considering not taking any epi on the day and just not getting too drunk? that in theory may work to not kill my liver.. I don't know though.... If it wouldnt work then I wont bother drinking at all and just tell her beforehand to make sure no one offers me a drink unless they want there face removed on the spot. that might work! :thumb:

One thing I can't stand, when people try to force you to do things and wont take no for an answer.. gets me :cursing:


----------



## robc

just dished out some lovin!

I will prolly be more active this week as I get my routine set for this cycle.. as I'm off work all week.


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> haha cool
> 
> One thing I can't stand, when people try to force you to do things and wont take no for an answer.. gets me :cursing:


Yeah i know what you mean i missed my sister bday party tonight funny enough as i knew every one would be in my face saying have a drink or i bought you a drink and tbh i would either cave in and get drunk (not a good idea for me) or lose my rag and ruin the party so decided to have a nice night with the missis watching supernatural! :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> Yeah i know what you mean i missed my sister bday party tonight funny enough as i knew every one would be in my face saying have a drink or i bought you a drink and tbh i would either cave in and get drunk (not a good idea for me) or lose my rag and ruin the party so decided to have a nice night with the missis watching supernatural! :thumbup1:


haha oh dear! yea I'm not always a good drunk unfortunately 

I am really good though when I do control it!


----------



## robc

Oh yea and shame about that mate, maybe do something like take her out for dinner or something like that? I'm sure she will be cool about it hehe


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> haha oh dear! yea I'm not always a good drunk unfortunately
> 
> I am really good though when I do control it!


i was never a good drunk lol so i dont ever drink anymore plus could never handle the hangovers, so i tend to just have 3 things work time,family time and gym time i know its not that exciting for most but its great for me:thumb:


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> i was never a good drunk lol so i dont ever drink anymore plus could never handle the hangovers, so i tend to just have 3 things work time,family time and gym time i know its not that exciting for most but its great for me:thumb:


Yea thats cool as long as you have your things you like its all good! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

morning bronze land


----------



## ryoken

Morning all im yet again back from my morning power walking lol, it works a treat on my dog he looks like a whippet dont think its doing much for me though:lol:

well im off shortley to walk the kids to school then i expect the missis has planned something contructive :lol:

oh yeah Bronze love has been sprayed out:bounce:


----------



## robc

morning all!

Just got the Epi, ordered thursday night so 1.99 for for basically next working day is pretty good and fair.

Damn package was secure as hell! was a workout getting into it haha it's all good though. I got a "Pre workout Stack" ... a little clear bag with 2 capsules of different size and colour in it..... mmmmm.

About to find out just what they are before I even consider putting them in me ..


----------



## Judas

Morning. Spreading the bronze love.


----------



## Goose

Good moaning.. Loved all I can today.


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

Just get back from a sunny weekend in Ruda Park, Croyde (North Devon). Under 11's boys rugby weekend (excuse for a Dads pi$$ up:thumb. Cracking weekend in the sun. 

Boys won the rugby tournament as well so all went well. :thumbup1:

How all the bronzers doing ??? :bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

Morning bronzies (and silvies!!)

Dunno what I'm training tonight cause my week was all fecked up last week and all of me hurts!! Mainly my busted shoulder. Hoping to get to Ohysio today or tomorrow before I go home for a few days.

Off to Newcastle on saturday too for crayzee shenanigans. Pics could very well be documented, after I sift through them!!

Cause one of the guys is reknowned for taking picatures at the most crucial moment, which I'm completely unaware of, then he randomly bribes you just when you've got over your embarrassment and thought you'd redeemed dignity!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

So after tomorrow I doubt I'll be on here much unless I get connection on my Iphone for long enough to post...

Well done the boys for winning. W33BAM sends reppage to them....!!

Hope every one had an ace weekend and all the mommies have a nice ma's day.

My bears saved up their bones and got me a few blurays and some wicked new expensive earphones for my ipod. Thanks dogfizzles!


----------



## leafman

Hello bronzers  And judas whats goin on with ur journal pal? u slackin already :tongue: Anyway iv emptied my bronze load much love


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Morning bronzies (and silvies!!)
> 
> Dunno what I'm training tonight cause my week was all fecked up last week and all of me hurts!! Mainly my busted shoulder. Hoping to get to Ohysio today or tomorrow before I go home for a few days.
> 
> Off to Newcastle on saturday too for crayzee shenanigans. Pics could very well be documented, after I sift through them!!
> 
> Cause one of the guys is reknowned for taking picatures at the most crucial moment, which I'm completely unaware of, then he randomly bribes you just when you've got over your embarrassment and thought you'd redeemed dignity!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So after tomorrow I doubt I'll be on here much unless I get connection on my Iphone for long enough to post...
> 
> Well done the boys for winning. W33BAM sends reppage to them....!!
> 
> Hope every one had an ace weekend and all the mommies have a nice ma's day.
> 
> My bears saved up their bones and got me a few blurays and some wicked new expensive earphones for my ipod. Thanks dogfizzles!


 :thumb:

Sounds like we both had a bit of a weekend!

oooo what earphones did you buy!


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like we both had a bit of a weekend!
> 
> oooo what earphones did you buy!


Dunno, threw the box out now. Best to ask me dogs as it was them who bought them pmsl!! :lol:

Well, obviously I wanted the bose ones but I lose earphones more often than the washine machine loses socks!! So it'd be pointless to pay that much for some. They are slinky black siemens ones. They are the wee teeny headed ones cause my ears are small and the ipod ones hurt. They are really good for bass too. So ideal for training. Now if I lose these ones my bears will be tres angries!! Grrrr!!

I've lost 3 sets of ipod ones from my nano, itouch AND iphone!! I think I've even lost some of Johnnys too!! But shhh! 

I seem to lose all sorts of things like tuperwear tubs (or in some cases just the lids!) socks, gym juice bottles, protein shaker lids, jewllery, belts, nail files, memory sticks, my log book etc etc! Dumb ass blonde!! :lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Dunno, threw the box out now. Best to ask me dogs as it was them who bought them pmsl!! :lol:
> 
> Well, obviously I wanted the bose ones but I lose earphones more often than the washine machine loses socks!! So it'd be pointless to pay that much for some. They are slinky black siemens ones. They are the wee teeny headed ones cause my ears are small and the ipod ones hurt. They are really good for bass too. So ideal for training. Now if I lose these ones my bears will be tres angries!! Grrrr!!
> 
> I've lost 3 sets of ipod ones from my nano, itouch AND iphone!! I think I've even lost some of Johnnys too!! But shhh!
> 
> I seem to lose all sorts of things like tuperwear tubs (or in some cases just the lids!) socks, gym juice bottles, protein shaker lids, jewllery, belts, nail files, memory sticks, my log book etc etc! Dumb ass blonde!! :lol:


 :lol:

My gf is like that too, always losing random things! and yea especially the tuperware lids grr drives me mad haha but then I jus laugh at her instead


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> :lol:
> 
> My gf is like that too, always losing random things! and yea especially the tuperware lids grr drives me mad haha but then I jus laugh at her instead


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

We go through sooo many! I dunno where they all go cause clearly we use the lids, else they'd be no need for the tubs! pmsl!

It used to be the dogs would 'find' them and chew then when they were pups but now I think it's whatever lives in Johnnys gym bag!! I swear that bl00dy thing is hoaching!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Good afternoon my clay coloured cnuty cousins!!!! Hope all is well in the land of fecal matter and biological waste!

Any new outbreaks or plague, genital warts, scurvy etc?


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We go through sooo many! I dunno where they all go cause clearly we use the lids, else they'd be no need for the tubs! pmsl!
> 
> It used to be the dogs would 'find' them and chew then when they were pups but now I think it's whatever lives in Johnnys gym bag!! I swear that bl00dy thing is hoaching!! :lol: :lol:


oi oi when did you turn silver! Now you too can look down on these jobby-spatter dots, and feel the warmth I feel, knowing that there are many worse off than myself!


----------



## Goose

RS - DId you watch the rugby at the weekend? Good wasn't it


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> Morning bronzies (and silvies!!)
> 
> Dunno what I'm training tonight cause my week was all fecked up last week and all of me hurts!! Mainly my busted shoulder. Hoping to get to Ohysio today or tomorrow before I go home for a few days.
> 
> Off to Newcastle on saturday too for crayzee shenanigans. Pics could very well be documented, after I sift through them!!
> 
> Cause one of the guys is reknowned for taking picatures at the most crucial moment, which I'm completely unaware of, then he randomly bribes you just when you've got over your embarrassment and thought you'd redeemed dignity!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So after tomorrow I doubt I'll be on here much unless I get connection on my Iphone for long enough to post...
> 
> Well done the boys for winning. W33BAM sends reppage to them....!!
> 
> Hope every one had an ace weekend and all the mommies have a nice ma's day.
> 
> My bears saved up their bones and got me a few blurays and some wicked new expensive earphones for my ipod. Thanks dogfizzles!


Never noticed your bar has changed................... And I thought the bronzed went so well with the clour of your eyes..........:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Dont forget us (I know you won't) now your one of those Silver streaks:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Mad7

Goose said:


> RS - DId you watch the rugby at the weekend? Good wasn't it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And for those who don't follow the rugby, here is the league final positions





​




*Team*
​




*P*
​




*W*
​




*D*
​




*L*
​




*F*
​




*A*
​




*PTS*
​




*1*
​




*Ireland*
​




*5*
​




*5*
​




*0*
​




*0*
​




*121*
​




*73*
​




*10*
​




*2*
​




*England*
​




*5*
​




*3*
​




*0*
​




*2*
​




*124*
​




*70*
​




*6*
​




*3*
​




*France*
​




*5*
​




*3*
​




*0*
​




*2*
​




*124*
​




*101*
​




*6*
​




*4*
​




*Wales*
​




*5*
​




*3*
​




*0*
​




*2*
​




*100*
​




*81*
​




*6*
​




*5*
​




*Scotland*
​




*5*
​




*1*
​




*0*
​




*4*
​




*79*
​




*102*
​




*2*
​




*6*
​




*Italy*
​




*5*
​




*0*
​




*0*
​




*5*
​




*49*
​




*170*
​




*0*
​


----------



## bigbob33

i've just spread the love, shame there isn't enough to go around!


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> oi oi when did you turn silver! Now you too can look down on these jobby-spatter dots, and feel the warmth I feel, knowing that there are many worse off than myself!


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! G.I.R.U.You's lot of sh1tty coloures wrinkled raisens!! pmsl!!

I hadn't even noticed I had moved from the gas hooses to the semi detatched!! pmsl!!

I am now middle class and officially better than all you manky plebs!! I will now only address you as I describe what pathetic looks like as I glare down my snout at you in sheer disgust! pmsl!!

Awe, bless you little scummy malfunctional rusty wannabe's!!! pmsl!!

JUST KIDDING! I'M STILL, I'M STILL W33BAM FROM THE BRONZE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

please note: I changed my font as I am waaay too good to use arial!! pmsl


----------



## rs007

Goose said:


> RS - DId you watch the rugby at the weekend? Good wasn't it


Nope, couldnt tell you anything about it whatsoever - my thoughts on rugby are similar to that on football - give em' all a ball each then they wont have to chase each other about :lol:


----------



## leafman

lmao not a rugby or football fan then lol. Im not a rugby fan meself now football is different ball game completly :thumbup1: . Just spreadin what love im allowed people if i miss u ill b back


----------



## Goose

How can you not watch your country in a game of Rugby?? I guess it is a mans sport afterall...


----------



## bigbob33

basically all ball sports are for men who like the same sex too much:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! G.I.R.U.You's lot of sh1tty coloures wrinkled raisens!! pmsl!!
> 
> I hadn't even noticed I had moved from the gas hooses to the semi detatched!! pmsl!!
> 
> I am now middle class and officially better than all you manky plebs!! I will now only address you as I describe what pathetic looks like as I glare down my snout at you in sheer disgust! pmsl!!
> 
> Awe, bless you little scummy malfunctional rusty wannabe's!!! pmsl!!
> 
> JUST KIDDING! I'M STILL, I'M STILL W33BAM FROM THE BRONZE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> please note: I changed my font as I am waaay too good to use arial!! pmsl


hey there L... Good to have you. Hope you all had a good weekend. It sounds like L and Bob had strange weekends.

I didnt do much but lift.

I got a video of me doing 315 on decline 3 times but haven't figured out how to post it yet.

There is a 35lb difference in my decline and my flat bench WTF?


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> hey there L... Good to have you. Hope you all had a good weekend. It sounds like L and Bob had strange weekends.
> 
> I didnt do much but lift.
> 
> I got a video of me doing 315 on decline 3 times but haven't figured out how to post it yet.
> 
> There is a 35lb difference in my decline and my flat bench WTF?


You could probably make a youtube account and then upload it there, then link it here? thats unless of course there isn't a better site for it but I only really know youtube.


----------



## Jake H

Mad7 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And for those who don't follow the rugby, here is the league final positions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Team*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PTS*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ireland*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *121*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *73*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *England*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *124*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *France*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *124*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *101*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wales*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *81*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scotland*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *79*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *102*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Italy*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *170*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0*
> ​


bets on when we next win? lol


----------



## Goose

Hopefully soon!

Im breaking a Guniess world record next week! Scuba diving!


----------



## Jake H

wtf lol?


----------



## Goose

Yeah lol

Watching the football game under water next wednesday. with about 200 other people.


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> Yeah lol
> 
> Watching the football game under water next wednesday. with about 200 other people.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:thumb:

That's so crazy I like it!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just dished out some reps to all my bronze and silver friends.... Hope you are all doing well and I hope Rob is recouping from the weekend well.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I would like to personally give a big welcome to Badger for being the newest silver...

Congradulations buddy well earned.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

w33bam's a silver now you gays!!! hahaha


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> w33bam's a silver now you gays!!! hahaha


I think she has been for a couple of days now Mak:rolleyes:


----------



## marc5180

It mustn't be that good being a silver though cos you still want to join in the bronzes fun :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

We were all Bronze at one point in time so we come over and drop some knowledge and rep power to you guys.... Its really just a community service we are doing here...haha


----------



## marc5180

Get repping us all then so we can be silvers:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

marc5180 said:


> Get repping us all then so we can be silvers:lol:


I have used my rep power for the day... i was about to blow Mak for some reps but didn't work... He's having issues... He says its him not me but I know he thinks my abs are getting too competetive for him now.... :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

hmmm awfully silent in here tonight :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning!


----------



## ragahav

> Get repping us all then so we can be silvers


How many reps are required to get to silver....not that I am eager to leave behind my bronzie mates


----------



## clairey.h

morning bronzers.......and silvers now it seems lol

hope everyone is having a better time than me.....still feel awful.....ahhhhhh

and yes I feel sorry for myself, went to the gym yesterday managed 30 min low cardio then ran out with my hand over my mouth....trying not to be sick.....uggghhhh

taken today off hopefully will be back on wednesday ready to make up for the week....

whats everyone else up to today........


----------



## bigbob33

I've got back and bi's today


----------



## rare6

clairey.h said:


> morning bronzers.......and silvers now it seems lol
> 
> hope everyone is having a better time than me.....still feel awful.....ahhhhhh
> 
> and yes I feel sorry for myself, went to the gym yesterday managed 30 min low cardio then ran out with my hand over my mouth....trying not to be sick.....uggghhhh
> 
> taken today off hopefully will be back on wednesday ready to make up for the week....
> 
> whats everyone else up to today........


hope you start feeling better soon.. i will be going gym soonish get it out the way got shoulders what fun thats gona be just necking me breakfast lol


----------



## Goose

Morning all!


----------



## rare6

morning goose hows it going??


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> morning goose hows it going??


All well mate! Feeling quiet good today, little tired but that doesnt help when you get to sleep about 1am and get up at 6am!

How you doing?


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I just dished out some reps to all my bronze and silver friends.... Hope you are all doing well and I hope Rob is recouping from the weekend well.


Thanks mate and yea I am feeling ok! My first session back in the gym yesterday and I am going tonight as well, was chest yesterday... killed it off, until I couldnt lift even after a few mins rest. Tonight, I'm not sure, I'm kind of testing things out at the minute.. I want to get a good routine going for April.

Possibly arms! my arms grow the best on me and I have missed working them.

:thumb:

Hows it going everyone?


----------



## rare6

Goose said:


> All well mate! Feeling quiet good today, little tired but that doesnt help when you get to sleep about 1am and get up at 6am!
> 
> How you doing?


that never does help lol. I aint to bad been a bit sick past 2 days so diet has been lacking a bit but getting there now just


----------



## W33BAM

Hello there my little pebble dashed minions!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hows the weather down there in the slums?? haha! Just kidding!

How is everyone?? I'm just getting all our things ready to go home for a few days. Looking forward to it actually cause we have a lot to do. Hence you will notice a lack of BAMness!


----------



## rare6

W33BAM said:


> Hello there my little pebble dashed minions!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hows the weather down there in the slums?? haha! Just kidding!
> 
> How is everyone?? I'm just getting all our things ready to go home for a few days. Looking forward to it actually cause we have a lot to do. Hence you will notice a lack of BAMness!


dont leave us bam :crying: lol im sure you will be back causing trouble very soon


----------



## W33BAM

rare6 said:


> dont leave us bam :crying: lol im sure you will be back causing trouble very soon


HaaHaa! tis on;y for a few days. I will be back on monday! I may even sneak in a few mins her and there in the next few days, depending on how good the internet connection is on my iphone.

I will be back with my raucous laughing and causing mayhem soon! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Movin on up eh Bam?


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Hello there my little pebble dashed minions!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hows the weather down there in the slums?? haha! Just kidding!
> 
> How is everyone?? I'm just getting all our things ready to go home for a few days. Looking forward to it actually cause we have a lot to do. *Hence you will notice a lack of BAMness! *


Finally...Jesus, I thought we would never get a break from your ranting and nonsense... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Finally...Jesus, I thought we would never get a break from your ranting and nonsense... :lol: :lol:


Pmsl:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can talk all the Sh!t I want about L now...She wont know for days ha ha


----------



## bigbob33

I'm a bit ****ed off as I can't get to the gym today due to the kids still I'll have to train harder tommorow, maybe I'll do some cario and abs instead....


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> I'm a bit ****ed off as I can't get to the gym today due to the kids still I'll have to train harder tommorow, maybe I'll do some cario and abs instead....


Atta boy... Just lock the kids in the closet and they will be fine... You will only be gone a couple of hours.. :lol:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I can talk all the Sh!t I want about L now...She wont know for days ha ha


 :lol: Yea but! do you really want her to see days worth of p1sstakin!!

that would make her go off like a Hydrogen bomb!

I'll make sure I'm about 400 miles away :thumb:

Disclaimer: not saying she can't take it, she can, its her dishing it out that I'm afraid of


----------



## Rickski

Just got back from a great back and bi session....how is everyone I been away for a few days searching the net for a good phone and deal...finally got what I want, I think!...just gonna dish my reps so here go's.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Just got back from a great back and bi session....how is everyone I been away for a few days searching the net for a good phone and deal...finally got what I want, I think!...just gonna dish my reps so here go's.


ez matey, I'm good, crazy weekend and all but now its time to get back in the gym and getting very serious.

What phone and deal did you end up with?


----------



## robc

currently listening to Bassdrive.com thru winamp radio and reading http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=971637

Before I make my pre workout meal up.


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> ez matey, I'm good, crazy weekend and all but now its time to get back in the gym and getting very serious.
> 
> What phone and deal did you end up with?


Yehhhhhh get back to the gym, lol....

Well I got the Nokia 5800 the new touch screen on Orange 25 a month free phone 700 mins 100 texts unlimited landline calls and the half price tickets on Wednesday for the cinema......from 3 days of extensive browsing it is the best I could find, looked at some of the more shiny phones but beeing in the gym the Nokia is Rubber backed with a good case and it takes a normal headphone jack and is able to store 32 gig of music at the moment with current technology......now just got to find out how to use the **cker.....lol.


----------



## rare6

im munching a bowl of oats bannana and a shake mmm these oats are lovley (NOT) gotta be done tho ay


----------



## rare6

Rickski said:


> Yehhhhhh get back to the gym, lol....
> 
> Well I got the Nokia 5800 the new touch screen on Orange 25 a month free phone 700 mins 100 texts unlimited landline calls and the half price tickets on Wednesday for the cinema......from 3 days of extensive browsing it is the best I could find, looked at some of the more shiny phones but beeing in the gym the Nokia is Rubber backed with a good case and it takes a normal headphone jack and is able to store 32 gig of music at the moment with current technology......now just got to find out how to use the **cker.....lol.


sounds like you got a good deal there mate im with orange.. did they tell you there gona take 2 moths on the 1st payment? coz they can be bastards they done this to me when i got a extra on my package aswell


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> :lol: Yea but! do you really want her to see days worth of p1sstakin!!
> 
> that would make her go off like a Hydrogen bomb!
> 
> I'll make sure I'm about 400 miles away :thumb:
> 
> Disclaimer: not saying she can't take it, she can, its her dishing it out that I'm afraid of


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wouldn't do that anyway...She will hunt me down and neuter me. :cursing:


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Yehhhhhh get back to the gym, lol....
> 
> Well I got the Nokia 5800 the new touch screen on Orange 25 a month free phone 700 mins 100 texts unlimited landline calls and the half price tickets on Wednesday for the cinema......from 3 days of extensive browsing it is the best I could find, looked at some of the more shiny phones but beeing in the gym the Nokia is Rubber backed with a good case and it takes a normal headphone jack and is able to store 32 gig of music at the moment with current technology......now just got to find out how to use the **cker.....lol.


Argh! my mate also got that phone... it looks awesome! thing is, I have a nokia 6500-s Slide and my current plan is about to expire.. I bought this fone awhile ago and was intending to just go on a monthly sim only contract, for like 15 a month... but I'm tempted for one of those!

I don't think I would use it fully to really justify it though 

For my music needs I have a sony player which is silly good bass so clear and deeeeep!! with JBL reference earphones, so I'm ok in that dept. The one thing I do want is a good camera, and thats why I chose the 6500-s, nice cam on it.

It's a very good choice of phone :thumb: and to be honest, If I knew i was going to use it a lot, I would definitily get one! :beer:

And yea, rare!! get that oats down ya! hehehe if they are too bland, Splenda (sucralose) is good to sweeten them, just a shame the stuff aint cheap! either that or I put a drop of crusha in there


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't do that anyway...She will hunt me down and neuter me. :cursing:


and castrate u all at once? :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jake, I will get you and Rob when it lets me in an hr or so...


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't do that anyway...She will hunt me down and neuter me. :cursing:


haha better safe than..... slapped silly!. :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Yeah rare will have to watch out for the 2 months thing, I am really careful but still seem to get the ****y end of the stick so I guess I expect it.....

Well robc if its the camera you need this is quite poor in relation to what you have in that department....sorry about the long reply I was making a citrus salad for the wife...she is from Peru and loves all the fresh flavours:thumb:


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Yeah rare will have to watch out for the 2 months thing, I am really careful but still seem to get the ****y end of the stick so I guess I expect it.....
> 
> Well robc if its the camera you need this is quite poor in relation to what you have in that department....sorry about the long reply I was making a citrus salad for the wife...she is from Peru and loves all the fresh flavours:thumb:


no worries mate I just took about 30 mins myself to make my nandos chicken n rice haha

Yea I might just stick with this fone for awhile.


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> no worries mate I just took about 30 mins myself to make my nandos chicken n rice haha
> 
> Yea I might just stick with this fone for awhile.


Come on then Rob...share the recipe for the Nandos it would be most heinous to keep it to yourself:tongue:


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Come on then Rob...share the recipe for the Nandos it would be most heinous to keep it to yourself:tongue:


haha well, I defrost my chicken in water in a tupaware container on the top (lid on) for 1-2hrs, when defrosted I just cut my (chicken) breasts in half and then use Nando's Peri peri BBQ marinade, make sure all of the chicken is fully covered in it, not too much mind or it will go quickly.

Then whack them in the fridge and let them chill for just under 24 hours. I usually put them in the fridge at about 9pm and take them out the next day to cook. So overnight really.

They must be in the fridge for at least 12 hours to really get the flavour in them. Then I like to have their Peri Medium Chilli Sauce with it.

Nando's stuff can be bought from tesco, I haven;t bought them anywhere else though but no doubt someone else sells them.


----------



## robc

Oh and I always do my chicken and steak and such on the George Foreman!


----------



## badger

Just got back from a beast of a chest session, stuffed my face with some tuna,chicken and ham pasta bake with grated cheese grilled on top. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> haha well, I defrost my chicken in water in a tupaware container on the top (lid on) for 1-2hrs, when defrosted I just cut my (chicken) breasts in half and then use Nando's Peri peri BBQ marinade, make sure all of the chicken is fully covered in it, not too much mind or it will go quickly.
> 
> Then whack them in the fridge and let them chill for just under 24 hours. I usually put them in the fridge at about 9pm and take them out the next day to cook. So overnight really.
> 
> They must be in the fridge for at least 12 hours to really get the flavour in them. Then I like to have their Peri Medium Chilli Sauce with it.
> 
> Nando's stuff can be bought from tesco, I haven;t bought them anywhere else though but no doubt someone else sells them.


Will give it a whirl thanx......... :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think I got you all today.... I hope you all sleep better knowing that I repped you all.... hehe


----------



## badger

cheers Max :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Its rather amusing to me to see all these silvers on here now....

Im easily amused


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> I think I got you all today.... I hope you all sleep better knowing that I repped you all.... hehe


fcuk me your reps go a long way more than a thousand each time.... :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> fcuk me your reps go a long way more than a thousand each time.... :thumb:


I know isn't it great..... It takes a few from you guys to bump me up but I am here to try and keep you guys in the rep game.

I like the covo on here and the moral is always high toward one another so I rep you guys and I think they come well deserved.


----------



## marc5180

MaxMuscle said:


> I think I got you all today.... I hope you all sleep better knowing that I repped you all.... hehe


You didn't rep me :whistling:


----------



## badger

MaxMuscle said:


> Its rather amusing to me to see all these silvers on here now....
> 
> Im easily amused


I like the people in here, if it aint broke don't fix it :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

marc5180 said:


> You didn't rep me :whistling:


Done......................Did I get you BigBob?


----------



## marc5180

Yay thanks , i'll be a silver soon. How many posts or rep points do i need to become a silver?


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Its rather amusing to me to see all these silvers on here now....
> 
> *Im easily amused*


 :thumb:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I know isn't it great..... It takes a few from you guys to bump me up but I am here to try and keep you guys in the rep game.
> 
> I like the covo on here and the moral is always high toward one another so I rep you guys and I think they come well deserved.


Well said mate!

:rockon:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was an english major......In the 2nd grade....


----------



## clairey.h

well its offical, I am lurgefied...... :crying:

my snot is hard and infected....how gross is that......... :lol: :lol:

one of my kids has a cold....so so do I

and the other has a stomach bug.....so again so do I..... :cursing:

cancelled all gym sessions for the week, not that I will put on any weight as I cant keep a thing down.......

filled up on anti biotics now, hopefully will sleep through the pounding headaches, and maybe just maybe in the morning my ears wont feel like there going to burst out of my head........

I HATE BEING ILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope everyone else is having a good day though..... :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

clairey.h said:


> well its offical, I am lurgefied...... :crying:
> 
> my snot is hard and infected....how gross is that......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> one of my kids has a cold....so so do I
> 
> and the other has a stomach bug.....so again so do I..... :cursing:
> 
> cancelled all gym sessions for the week, not that I will put on any weight as I cant keep a thing down.......
> 
> filled up on anti biotics now, hopefully will sleep through the pounding headaches, and maybe just maybe in the morning my ears wont feel like there going to burst out of my head........
> 
> I HATE BEING ILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good day though..... :thumb:


Sounds rough.... did Rob get sick yet?

just try and keep hydrated and hopefully it will pass soon.


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Done......................Did I get you BigBob?


Fraud not buddy have I upset you......

Never mind there's always tommorow


----------



## bigbob33

Hope you feel better soon claire


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> Fraud not buddy have I upset you......
> 
> Never mind there's always tommorow


huh? :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Only joking max mate!

Just wanted to say there is a really good vibe on this thread and I feel like I've made some new mates, let's keep it going guys and gals!


----------



## marc5180

Yay, i'm now a silver. Thanks to the people that repped me :thumb:


----------



## Judas

bigbob33 said:


> Only joking max mate!
> 
> Just wanted to say there is a really good vibe on this thread and I feel like I've made some new mates, let's keep it going guys and gals!


Have to agree fella, Bronze for life! How's your day been mate & the rest of fellow bronze, silver and gold people?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

clairey.h said:


> well its offical, I am lurgefied...... :crying:
> 
> my snot is hard and infected....how gross is that......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> one of my kids has a cold....so so do I
> 
> and the other has a stomach bug.....so again so do I..... :cursing:
> 
> cancelled all gym sessions for the week, not that I will put on any weight as I cant keep a thing down.......
> 
> filled up on anti biotics now, hopefully will sleep through the pounding headaches, and maybe just maybe in the morning my ears wont feel like there going to burst out of my head........
> 
> I HATE BEING ILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good day though..... :thumb: [/quos
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are feeling rough, hope you all perk up soon!!
> 
> Have you tried taking sinutab? I find that coupled with antibiotics seems to help me.


----------



## leafman

Just droppin by for daily dose of reps people  Claire hope ur well soon :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

morning everyone! How is everybody today?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

I'm great today, it's payday. I'm going to spend the morning supplement, bike and phone shopping! Woohoo! And I'm hoping to get through a decent full body workout tonight too!

Hope all is well with everyone!

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

My payday's tommorow but I've got to save my money for a stag weekend in Blackpool next Friday


----------



## Goose

Morning everyone! How are we today?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

bigbob33 said:


> My payday's tommorow but I've got to save my money for a stag weekend in Blackpool next Friday


Ohh - hope you have a great time, don't get in too much trouble and don't suffer too much afterwards!


----------



## bigbob33

I was hopeing to get in a lot of trouble there's 17 of us going, it's going to be mental!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well in that case do your worst!


----------



## bigbob33

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well in that case do your worst!


 :thumb:


----------



## rare6

im good and yourself goose? gota make another trip to the hospital this baby is nothiing but trouble already lol.. then i will prob hit the gym after doing this look for some jobs like always i need to get out of london!


----------



## higgz123

morning all! been busy last few days! here some reps!


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> im good and yourself goose? gota make another trip to the hospital this baby is nothiing but trouble already lol.. then i will prob hit the gym after doing this look for some jobs like always i need to get out of london!


What's up with the baby?

Im pretty good, feeling tad tired today, need to re-asess my diet as I dont physically have time to eat my 6:30pm meal before training at 7pm. I used to be able to but just don't get time now!

What are you doing for work at the moment?


----------



## bigbob33

rare6 said:


> im good and yourself goose? gota make another trip to the hospital this baby is nothiing but trouble already lol.. then i will prob hit the gym after doing this look for some jobs like always i need to get out of london!


Hope all is well with the little one! And if you need a job come to the west country, we've got loads of jobs here


----------



## Rickski

Good day all fellow bronze fetishists how the devil is everyone and what are we training today..... shoulders or legs for me I will decide when i get there!!!


----------



## Goose

Quads and Hams for me today!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Morning all...


----------



## rare6

Goose said:


> What's up with the baby?
> 
> Im pretty good, feeling tad tired today, need to re-asess my diet as I dont physically have time to eat my 6:30pm meal before training at 7pm. I used to be able to but just don't get time now!
> 
> What are you doing for work at the moment?


Theres nothing wrong with the baby they said shes got a short cervix (nothing to do with the baby its basicly the birth canal) that is shorter than normal she has a 4% chance of having the baby before 34 weeks atm so its nothing bad thank god... why dont you throw a shake in there in water? least you will be getting something in ther just rearange it so the shake you have goes there just a thought.

Well atm im just looking for work missus has a job in a family business but no more jobs there and will have to stop that soon anyway, I was at collage studying carpentry but had to give that a miss for a year or 2 because of funds and the baby coming along and purely wasnt enjoying it. Sometiimes i wish life was just easy but it aint have to take the good and the bad. i hope to get a job doing anything that pays well and do personal training as that seems to be the most suited job for me course is a good 3 grand. i didnt come from the best part of life growing up 4 me wasnt that easy had to do my own means for money aint proud of it but im a changed man :thumb: anyway nuff about me lol



bigbob33 said:


> Hope all is well with the little one! And if you need a job come to the west country, we've got loads of jobs here


as above its no problem with baby im looking to move out of london soon anyway wants the best life i can give for the baby and hear aint the place


----------



## rare6

Rickski said:


> Good day all fellow bronze fetishists how the devil is everyone and what are we training today..... shoulders or legs for me I will decide when i get there!!!


Arms for me today got some heavy dipping to attend to



MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all...


Morning max :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with the baby they said shes got a short cervix (nothing to do with the baby its basicly the birth canal) that is shorter than normal she has a 4% chance of having the baby before 34 weeks atm so its nothing bad thank god... why dont you throw a shake in there in water? least you will be getting something in ther just rearange it so the shake you have goes there just a thought.
> 
> Well atm im just looking for work missus has a job in a family business but no more jobs there and will have to stop that soon anyway, I was at collage studying carpentry but had to give that a miss for a year or 2 because of funds and the baby coming along and purely wasnt enjoying it. Sometiimes i wish life was just easy but it aint have to take the good and the bad. i hope to get a job doing anything that pays well and do personal training as that seems to be the most suited job for me course is a good 3 grand. i didnt come from the best part of life growing up 4 me wasnt that easy had to do my own means for money aint proud of it but im a changed man :thumb: anyway nuff about me lol
> 
> as above its no problem with baby im looking to move out of london soon anyway wants the best life i can give for the baby and hear aint the place


Sounds like you have alot on your shoulders right now bud. Keep your head up and I am sure that the baby and the job situation will sort itself out in your favor.


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Sounds like you have alot on your shoulders right now bud. Keep your head up and I am sure that the baby and the job situation will sort itself out in your favor.


Tell me about it mate i feel like going bang sometimes lol cheers tho mate will keep head up you got to at times like these


----------



## rare6

well im of to the gym to let some steam of im gonna kill my arms today


----------



## volatileacid

My fellow bronzers, it is with great regret, that I must now leave your club 

One has now graduated to the ranks of SILVER!

So long chumps  :lol:

....

I'm joking :laugh:

Gonna miss being a Bronzer. Can I still keep my logo! Maybe I can turn it silver in photoshop!

:beer:


----------



## badger

Was thinking along the same lines regarding the badge :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

why not keep the logo and get a silver one as well! proves you came up through the ranks


----------



## Rickski

volatileacid said:


> My fellow bronzers, it is with great regret, that I must now leave your club
> 
> One has now graduated to the ranks of SILVER!
> 
> So long chumps  :lol:
> 
> ....
> 
> I'm joking :laugh:
> 
> Gonna miss being a Bronzer. Can I still keep my logo! Maybe I can turn it silver in photoshop!
> 
> :beer:


Since you are good with photo shop and I noticed you cleaned up our bronze badge could you make us bronze/silvers a side by side badge sans your initials it would be more apt for us that have changed colour to show our duel badge. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Evening serfs.

Just stopping by to remind the plebs of my superiority...... :cool2:

No wonder this thread is so high up... there are so many of you.... you are so common........


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is pretty much a silver thread now but we dont discriminate. we love all.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well isn't this thread just dead today? WTF are you all training? I hope so and if not than get off your ass or enjoy your off day. I can already tell that I am going to have reat pumps tonight at the gym...


----------



## bigbob33

I actually managed to get to the gym today did back and bi's then got home, had a row with the mrs, cleaned the fish tank and then made and ate my dinner, crazy day so far and I'm not looking forward to the rest of the row when the kids go to bed


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> I actually managed to get to the gym today did back and bi's then got home, had a row with the mrs, cleaned the fish tank and then made and ate my dinner, crazy day so far and I'm not looking forward to the rest of the row when the kids go to bed


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## volatileacid

Rickski said:


> Since you are good with photo shop and I noticed you cleaned up our bronze badge could you make us bronze/silvers a side by side badge sans your initials it would be more apt for us that have changed colour to show our duel badge. :thumbup1:


I'm not that great with photoshop - just the basics  (i.e. animating the plate on the left and obviously cleaning the Bronze logo up a bit... though props to whoever give it the first clean where it went from yellow to bronze (anyone know who that was?)- I'll give it a shot - and also, I'll be putting up a clean version of the bronze eagle if anyone wants it - i.e without my initials!

Will update this thread when I get a chance and that happens! Cheers. :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

volatileacid said:


> I'm not that great with photoshop - just the basics  (i.e. animating the plate on the left and obviously cleaning the Bronze logo up a bit... though props to whoever give it the first clean where it went from yellow to bronze (anyone know who that was?)- I'll give it a shot - and also, I'll be putting up a clean version of the bronze eagle if anyone wants it - i.e without my initials!
> 
> Will update this thread when I get a chance and that happens! Cheers. :bounce:


Yes it was me who changed it to Bronze from Gold but in the process I gained a slight hue around the edge which I notices you cleaned up some so I am sure you are up to the task


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Silvers win


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Evening serfs.
> 
> Just stopping by to remind the plebs of my superiority...... :cool2:
> 
> No wonder this thread is so high up... there are so many of you.... you are so common........


Zara, so nice of you to enter the bronze zone, we all know that deep down, all Silvers & Golds want to be us, you all adore us, you luv us :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

but you can't be us !!! :lol:


----------



## Mad7

Mad7 said:


> Zara, so nice of you to enter the bronze zone, we all know that deep down, all Silvers & Golds want to be us, you all adore us, you luv us :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> but you can't be us !!! :lol:


Even Mak is here again !!! :whistling: A secret desire and dreams about bronze no doubt...............


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm just here to give you all a dry bumming you bronze ho's.


----------



## Mad7

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm just here to give you all a dry bumming you bronze ho's.


And don't we (and you) luuuuuuuv it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm just here to give you all a dry bumming you bronze ho's.


Bum them?

Mak..... These people are our food. :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Zara, so nice of you to enter the bronze zone, we all know that deep down, all Silvers & Golds want to be us, you all adore us, you luv us :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> *
> but you can't be us !!!* :lol:


Correct... I could never stoop so low


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bum them?
> 
> Mak..... These people are our food. :cool2:


lol..................... Is that a quote from Blade :thumbup1:

Blood sucking vampires.................... Thought you were dieting :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bum them?
> 
> Mak..... These people are our food. :cool2:





Mad7 said:


> lol..................... Is that a quote from Blade :thumbup1:
> 
> Blood sucking vampires.................... Thought you were dieting :lol:


Lol you love vampire movies don't ya Zara, i'm not dieting mad:cool:


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm just here to give you all a dry bumming you bronze ho's.


I'm first.... :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> I'm first.... :whistling:


You're silver


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> You're silver


So that means that I am disqualified from a quality dry bumming? :cursing:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think I just repped you all. I repped Mak the other day so you fellas are good now.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> So that means that I am disqualified from a quality dry bumming? :cursing:


Yes lolol



MaxMuscle said:


> I think I just repped you all. I repped Mak the other day so you fellas are good now.


Liar!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes lolol
> 
> Liar!!


Check your reps bro...


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes lolol
> 
> Liar!!


Ouch....I hate that word, My feelings are hurt now and I am going to have to go home and beat the dog... :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Ouch....I hate that word, My feelings are hurt now and I am going to have to go home and beat the dog... :confused1:


Don't beat your dog..

Haven't you got a wife?? :whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> Don't beat your dog..
> 
> Haven't you got a wife?? :whistling:


I would never beat my Carmela Jaws Of Stone.... She is the best... I think I will have to get married so I can beat someone then... j/k

I am actually less aggressive when on gear, I don't understand some of these threads about people getting agitated because of gear. I tend to get the Well being more i suppose....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> lol..................... Is that a quote from Blade :thumbup1:
> 
> Blood sucking vampires.................... Thought you were dieting :lol:


Yeah it is....

ACTUALLY you have given my a mighty fine idea.... blood has gotta be high protein low carb eh....... :cool2:





MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol you love vampire movies don't ya Zara


Yep. :thumbup1:



MaxMuscle said:


> I think I just repped you all. I repped Mak the other day so you fellas are good now.


You've not repped me in AGES ya [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Don't beat your dog..
> 
> Haven't you got a wife?? :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Edited due to nosey GF.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Edited due to nosey GF..... .


----------



## ryoken

Evening all just popped in to share the Bronze reps to the silvers WTF:confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaxMuscle said:


> I repped you twice last week Zara, I have seen one from you I think. I will do it again to prove the point.
> 
> I am a giver, I try to please so when I see someone reps me I rep them back.
> 
> Someone is grouchy on they're diet. Haha





MaxMuscle said:


> Well I just tried lil lady and it won't let me yet grrrr... First thing in the AM than.
> 
> Blame Mak he took your reps.
> 
> Things for G to do tomorrow;
> 
> Rep zara and L first thing... See I got it.


Jeeez i've repped you more than that duh!!

Check now :cool2: 

(see.... and you though I didnt lufs ya :wub: haha)


----------



## bigbob33

Morning you beautiful people of bronze land!


----------



## leafman

morning big man im just droppin in to unload the love then im off out round leeds for it shoppin  Im worse than a woman :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning guys!!

I'm full of the joys of spring today!!

Hope all is well and Leafman have fun shopping!!

Are you buying anything good?


----------



## robc

jus quickly popped on to spurt some love about and now I must be gone as quickly as I "arrived" as I fancy some gaming today before I go gym.

much love and all have a great day!


----------



## Rickski

robc said:


> jus quickly popped on to spurt some love about and now I must be gone as quickly as I "arrived" as I fancy some gaming today before I go gym.
> 
> much love and all have a great day!


What you playing Rob?


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jeeez i've repped you more than that duh!!
> 
> Check now :cool2:
> 
> (see.... and you though I didnt lufs ya :wub: haha)


To my fellow bronzers, we share the bronze luv on a regular basis and even share the luv to our gold and silver colleagues:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

We are a mighty fine collection of individuals and together make a strong bond for all to aspire too !!!! :innocent:

Golds and Silvers, great to see you all in the bronze zone, and feel free to share you high quality luuuuuuuv to all any time (or maybe you have and you just don't like me:whistling: :whistling: )................lol lol lol  

bronze luuuuv shared :rockon:


----------



## rare6

morning everyone.. im sick as a dog today dont feel good at all this will be me out of training for a few days  dont feel like eating and feel really sick


----------



## Seraph

Quick hello to all fellow bronzers before the next meal of the day...

Remember...pain is just weakness leaving your body...


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> What you playing Rob?


I was playing some civ4 mate, now time to cook! Then I might check out Dawn Of War 2 (both on pc)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

rare6 said:


> morning everyone.. im sick as a dog today dont feel good at all this will be me out of training for a few days  dont feel like eating and feel really sick


 :crying: :no: Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## rare6

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :crying: :no: Hope you feel better soon! x


thank you i hope so to.. i will be on my feet tomorrow i dont stay ill long i have eaten now had some jam on toast and a scoop of whey so that will do me for a hour or 2. going to dose up on vitamins and vit-c and hope for the best


----------



## Goose

Good Morning Moaners 

I'm just about to tuck into another meal! I am fecking STARVING!!!! I could eat a horse right now.. literally... I'm getting temptations of a burger king just because I know it will fill me up.. Must be Stro....nng......

Sorry to hear your not well Rare6 - Get better soon! Rest up, Vit C, fluids and plenty of sleep!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Morning all....Damn rare I think everything that is going on in you're life is dragging down you're health now too...

You need to take care of yourself buddy...


----------



## Seraph

Fight the evils of Burger King, Goose...they put stuff in the burgers that make you extra jiggly. Just say No! to BK...


----------



## rare6

^^^ i'm feeling a bit better after eating now goose will up the vit-c and rest up prob will feel tired soon because low carbs


----------



## robc

rare6 said:


> ^^^ i'm feeling a bit better after eating now goose will up the vit-c and rest up prob will feel tired soon because low carbs


Yea take it easy mate and rest up!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just got to work and I see that you fella's repped me to no end....

I will be returning as many as I can when I can but I have to start with Zara and L....

Where is W33Bam? I miss her........


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all....Damn rare I think everything that is going on in you're life is dragging down you're health now too...
> 
> You need to take care of yourself buddy...


i dont think its effecting my health at all max but thanks for the concern mate :thumbup1: .. my nepthew got ill really bad and had to go docs they said it might be meningitis but its highly doubtful hes just got bad flu. hes on antibiotics and is clearing up but lil ****er has passed it onto me lol he only felt rough for 2 days and i dont feel as bad as he did prob coz all the vits and that i take neway so should only last a day or 2.


----------



## Rickski

With this post we are up to 2023 bronze love posts only several hundred to go in to 2nd place on the most list yheahh


----------



## Goose

Seraph said:


> Fight the evils of Burger King, Goose...they put stuff in the burgers that make you extra jiggly. Just say No! to BK...


I am resisting.. Just finished my 2 whole eggs, 1 egg white, 100grams of wholewheat pasta and a tin of tuna! Much better.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> I am resisting.. Just finished my 2 whole eggs, 1 egg white, 100grams of wholewheat pasta and a tin of tuna! Much better.


Good man!! I just had the most delicious salad and am now happily licking 2 tablespoons of peanut butter!!

Yum!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good man!! I just had the most delicious salad and am now happily licking 2 tablespoons of peanut butter!!
> 
> Yum!


Yummy.. Sounds...interesting!

Hows the sickness ??


----------



## Rickski

Found an old picture of me at 16, before you ask yes Bros were in the charts and I loved the sunbed back then. Anybody else got any old embarassing snaps of the start of their training days. :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Yummy.. Sounds...interesting!
> 
> Hows the sickness ??


It's delicious, a couple of the dudes I work with have cast me slightly funny looks, who knew peanut butter could be so satisfying!

I felt very sick this morning but managed to breathe through it wasn't ill, which was nice!! Woohoo, maybe I'm getting better! :thumb:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It's delicious, a couple of the dudes I work with have cast me slightly funny looks, who knew peanut butter could be so satisfying!
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but managed to breathe through it wasn't ill, which was nice!! Woohoo, maybe I'm getting better! :thumb:


Yeah I personally havn't had it in a while!!

If I was sick everymorning what would you reccommend I do? Go to the DOCTORS!  I'll drag you there if it don't get better :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

*Yeah I personally havn't had it in a while!!* Peanut butter?! :wink:

*If I was sick everymorning what would you reccommend I do? Go to the DOCTORS! *  * I'll drag you there if it don't get better* :thumb:

I'll give it until Monday!


----------



## Goose

Haha cheeky monkey! YES Peanut butter! What else?? :tongue:

Well it seems you may be on the road to recovery, so fingers crossed you wont need to go.


----------



## rare6

do you have shakes? do you use milk in them before you go to bed? this can make you feel sick in the mornings if not mayb its what you eat before you bed just thoughts mayb you been eating the same i dont kno


----------



## curtis1

deal me in:beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

rare6 said:


> do you have shakes? do you use milk in them before you go to bed? this can make you feel sick in the mornings if not mayb its what you eat before you bed just thoughts mayb you been eating the same i dont kno


No milk in my shakes, my diet changed about a week ago but this was after I started being ill! I'm not taking any different supplements, it's all a little bit strange!


----------



## ragahav

Zara-Leoni said:


> Evening serfs.
> 
> Just stopping by to remind the plebs of my superiority...... :cool2:
> 
> No wonder this thread is so high up... there are so many of you.... you are so common........


We are in majority that's why we are powerful


----------



## Goose

Just jealousy.. hahaha


----------



## rare6

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No milk in my shakes, my diet changed about a week ago but this was after I started being ill! I'm not taking any different supplements, it's all a little bit strange!


hmmm? when you feel ill how bad is it on a scale of 1-10? do you drink tap water?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

rare6 said:


> hmmm? when you feel ill how bad is it on a scale of 1-10? do you drink tap water?


Well I am usually woken up early in the morning by my tummy turning over, it's a mad dash to the loo, ill for about 5 mins then go lay down for half an hour, don't feel so bad when I get up again, if I have been ill first thing I generally won't be able to keep anything down before 1030-1100ish.

Uuummm so I'd say 8 first thing as I don't really have any control over it and then about 5-6 until it slowly goes by mid morning.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thats a nice pic there Rickski... I think its admirable you started so young...

I dont have any pics to share sorry.


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Thats a nice pic there Rickski... I think its admirable you started so young...
> 
> I dont have any pics to share sorry.


I had some awesome photos of me when I was 15/16.. Ripped to shreds! about 12 stone. Will have to try and find them.


----------



## Rickski

thanks for the reply after posting over an hour ago I was starting to think oh **** what have I done...the embarrassment and so on.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I read it... The conversation between goose and Amazon was just an abundant one so I didn't know where I should jump in and reply to you.


----------



## Goose

You cannot complain about my conversation with Amazon. It was highly intelectual.

Great physique at such a young age!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> You cannot complain about my conversation with Amazon. It was highly intelectual.
> 
> Great physique at such a young age!


No complaints bro...None at all. Just didn't wan't to jump into the middle of it to comment on Rickskis pic


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> No complaints bro...None at all. Just didn't wan't to jump into the middle of it to comment on Rickskis pic


Not a problem, I would have just set Amazon on you..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> thanks for the reply after posting over an hour ago I was starting to think oh **** what have I done...the embarrassment and so on.


I saw it, was trying to think of something to say that didn't make me sound like a dirty old perv!! Don't be embarrassed! It's a good pic! 



MaxMuscle said:


> I read it... The conversation between goose and Amazon was just an abundant one so I didn't know where I should jump in and reply to you.


Haha!! Feel free to interject at any time!! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Your not up duff amazon are you?? haha just jokin i think lol. If ur being sick everymorning get urself to doctors best thing to do :thumbup1: Ric im just starting my training now so i hav loads of embarrising pics of meself :whistling: Its called 9 stone ringing wet journal :lol: Good day all


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

No I've not joined the baby popping brigade, you need to have sex for that kinda thing to happen!


----------



## Jake H

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No I've not joined the baby popping brigade, you need to have sex for that kinda thing to happen!


shame, we can all dream tho :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## itraininthedark

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No I've not joined the baby popping brigade, you need to have sex for that kinda thing to happen!


not necceseraly i got goose pregnant by stairing into his eyes..

has the morning sickness stopped?? theres a puking bug going round the midlands at the moment, you may have something similar??


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow...this thread came to a screaming halt once more...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No I've not joined the baby popping brigade, you need to have sex for that kinda thing to happen!


Well goose got me pregnant by just using his charm on me, I'd go get checked out!!


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> Wow...this thread came to a screaming halt once more...


woop im not a bronzer no more


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> I wonder if thats because I just repped you bro....Well in addition to you being here a lil while of course


well best return em then init


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just erased that post because now i cant remember if I repped you or Rare? Confused now....


----------



## Jake H

MaxMuscle said:


> I just erased that post because now i cant remember if I repped you or Rare? Confused now....


lol o well :laugh:

ill have to rep you 2moz coz i have to "spread it about"


----------



## bigbob33

Morning people whats everyone up to today?


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Morning people whats everyone up to today?


Morning to you too sunshine ....and my bronzie mates


----------



## bigbob33

Nice to see I'm not the only one up and about


----------



## Rickski

bigbob33 said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one up and about


Morning Bigbob hows tricks just off to bed after a hard nightshift waking to a kids party at 2 ish...........my daughters first birthday woooooooo.


----------



## bigbob33

Happy birthday to your little one rik!


----------



## rare6

ooo happy 1st birthday ricskis daughter...

Max, yea u got me cheers bud


----------



## ryoken

Happy birthday to Rickski's daughter:beer: :beer:

I have just dished the reps of love :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

hello, :thumb:

feeling much better now the meds have kicked in, even got dressed today and put the slap on........lol

happy 1st birthday to your daughter riks, make sure you take lots of pics and eat lots of cake, (thats what birthdays are for if you didnt know cake..... :lol: )

thanks for all the get wells, I feel like ive just woken up from a long sleep especially as my house is proper trashed, not a clean dish in sight....uuuggghhh

start back at the gym on monday...... :bounce: :bounce: cant wait

although I have lost about 6 lbs being ill, thinking of going cinema tonight so the popcorn and nachos with jalapeno peppers I am sure will make up for it.....

anyone got anything planned for the weekend?????


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> Morning Bigbob hows tricks just off to bed after a hard nightshift waking to a kids party at 2 ish...........my daughters first birthday woooooooo.


Have a great time!! Eat loads of cake and give her a Birthday squeeze from me!!



clairey.h said:


> hello, :thumb:
> 
> feeling much better now the meds have kicked in, even got dressed today and put the slap on........lol
> 
> happy 1st birthday to your daughter riks, make sure you take lots of pics and eat lots of cake, (thats what birthdays are for if you didnt know cake..... :lol: )
> 
> thanks for all the get wells, I feel like ive just woken up from a long sleep especially as my house is proper trashed, not a clean dish in sight....uuuggghhh
> 
> start back at the gym on monday...... :bounce: :bounce: cant wait
> 
> although I have lost about 6 lbs being ill, thinking of going cinema tonight so the popcorn and nachos with jalapeno peppers I am sure will make up for it.....
> 
> anyone got anything planned for the weekend?????


I'm glad you are getting better in time for the weekend! Hope you enjoy the cinema tonight, eat loads and think of me - I think I'm going to skip my cheat meal this week!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Morning all.... Hope all are well. I am feeling a little bloated today from the water I am holding due to the 50mg of dbol... Thank god the Tren doesnt do that as well.


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all.... Hope all are well. I am feeling a little bloated today from the water I am holding due to the 50mg of dbol... Thank god the Tren doesnt do that as well.


I hate water bloat from dbol or just bloat from any aas tbh i run adex now as i cant put up with he feeling like my head would explode every time i bent over lol! :lol:


----------



## rare6

bigbob33 said:


> Morning people whats everyone up to today?


morning bigbob aint up2 much today feel better today so mite do some more job hunting



clairey.h said:


> hello, :thumb:
> 
> feeling much better now the meds have kicked in, even got dressed today and put the slap on........lol
> 
> happy 1st birthday to your daughter riks, make sure you take lots of pics and eat lots of cake, (thats what birthdays are for if you didnt know cake..... :lol: )
> 
> thanks for all the get wells, I feel like ive just woken up from a long sleep especially as my house is proper trashed, not a clean dish in sight....uuuggghhh
> 
> start back at the gym on monday...... :bounce: :bounce: cant wait
> 
> although I have lost about 6 lbs being ill, thinking of going cinema tonight so the popcorn and nachos with jalapeno peppers I am sure will make up for it.....
> 
> anyone got anything planned for the weekend?????


good to hear your getting better 6lbs is alot to lose this happens to me when i get ill.. this time i managed to keep where i am.. not got any plans for the weekend might go out for a meal with the missus



MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all.... Hope all are well. I am feeling a little bloated today from the water I am holding due to the 50mg of dbol... Thank god the Tren doesnt do that as well.


morning max. feeling bloated is crap i had it alot before i cut out milk.. on a good note im feeling perky today feel alot better had 2 meals been gym got 3 PB's leg pressed 210kg so i am chuffed.. i told you i wouldnt be ill for long


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> I hate water bloat from dbol or just bloat from any aas tbh i run adex now as i cant put up with he feeling like my head would explode every time i bent over lol! :lol:


Yea...Im thinking about it cause I have been running 25mg ED and just bumped it to 50mg ED a couple of days ago.

I have to say that for something so small, I am in amazement at times with the amout of strength you can gain from a lil pill.

Any word from W33BAM.....


----------



## leafman

Good day to all my bronze freinds and claire im glad your feeling well :thumb:

Ric happy birthday to ur young one and peace to u all  (can u tell im in good mood i accidently done 100k on dead lift for first time for 3 aswell  ) might not seem a lot to some but previous i was doin sets of 75  . See im so chuffed with it i had to drop it in somewere :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I call you scum but the sad thing is I've been getting most of my reps from you lot lately I'll return when i'm recharged fellas.


----------



## MasterBlaster

rare6 said:


> morning max. feeling bloated is crap i had it alot before i cut out milk.. on a good note im feeling perky today feel alot better had 2 meals been gym got 3 PB's leg pressed 210kg so i am chuffed.. *i told you i wouldnt be ill for long *


Good...Im glad you are feeling better bud. Nice job on the PB. There is only one direction now and that is up... :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> I call you scum but the sad thing is I've been getting most of my reps from you lot lately I'll return when i'm recharged fellas.


That cause we lobes you Mak.... :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Afternoon all...


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's 8am here.... So goodmorning to you... haha


----------



## rare6

MaxMuscle said:


> Good...Im glad you are feeling better bud. Nice job on the PB. There is only one direction now and that is up... :thumbup1:


the only way is up BABY! lol


----------



## rare6

afternoon goosey feelling better today?


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> afternoon goosey feelling better today?


Getting there bud! tired only had 5 hours sleep last night.. and i keep chewing the inside of my cheek!! :lol:

Working again tomorrow!!


----------



## rare6

its a ****er when you do it it ****ing hurts lol you got the day off today then? if your tired and off work why not nap between meals get a hr or 2


----------



## Goose

rare6 said:


> its a ****er when you do it it ****ing hurts lol you got the day off today then? if your tired and off work why not nap between meals get a hr or 2


No mate im still at work today just working 6 days this week.. family business tomorrow so need to attend!


----------



## bigbob33

Good work with the deads mate!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Any plans for the weekend fellas? I picked up MLB 09 so I will be playing PS3 most of the weekend.


----------



## Mad7

Hi Gals and Girls,

Been out and about most of the day so just shared the luuuuuuuuuv:thumb: :thumb:

hope all is well in bronze land (even though most of you are turning a ligther shade of silver !!) :whistling: :confused1:

:beer:


----------



## bigbob33

i just spread the love as far as poss


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have returned some of the reps that were dished out to me earlier...

I still owe Pudj and Leaf but I ran out for now


----------



## pudj

Ill hand em out again when i get em


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Good day to all my bronze freinds and claire im glad your feeling well :thumb:
> 
> Ric happy birthday to ur young one and peace to u all  (can u tell im in good mood i accidently done 100k on dead lift for first time for 3 aswell  ) might not seem a lot to some but previous i was doin sets of 75  . See im so chuffed with it i had to drop it in somewere :thumb:


well done for the super lift.......dont think what others do anything that is an acheivement is worth a hoorraahhh :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> Good day to all my bronze freinds and claire im glad your feeling well
> 
> Ric happy birthday to ur young one and peace to u all (can u tell im in good mood i accidently done 100k on dead lift for first time for 3 aswell ) might not seem a lot to some but previous i was doin sets of 75 . See im so chuffed with it i had to drop it in somewere


How was the form in scale of 1 - 10


----------



## gotrav

God lifting leafman.... :thumbup1:

Morning bronzers..... :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm glad you are getting better in time for the weekend! Hope you enjoy the cinema tonight, eat loads and think of me - I think I'm going to skip my cheat meal this week!


thanks for that........skip a cheat meal :confused1: you must have sooooo much self control........ :lol: far far far more than me......

any way I have this theory and if im wrong I dont want to know cause it makes me feel better every week, that if you eat junk food on one day, not all day but allow yourself 'nice' things to eat then it raises the metabolism again to begin the diet afresh......

like I said if im wrong DONT TELL ME :lol: :lol:

going to cinema tonight, anyone reccomend good films,

thinking poss haunting in conneticut, or knowing

it has been 5 years since I last went to the pictures.....how sad is that!!!!

hope everyone has a good day :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jake H

morning all u bronzy people  whoz up early with me?


----------



## ragahav

Good Morning to all the citizens of bronze kingdom and (silver, gold) neighbors


----------



## Jake H

ragahav said:


> Good Morning to all the citizens of bronze kingdom and (silver, gold) neighbors


wuu2 2day then?


----------



## ragahav

Jake H said:


> wuu2 2day then?


didn't get you mate


----------



## Jake H

ragahav said:


> didn't get you mate


sorry im in text speak mode

what you up 2?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning kids! I'm just going down the gym for a shoulder session so I'll catch up later


----------



## ragahav

Jake H said:


> sorry im in text speak mode
> 
> what you up 2?


okk ....I am in a place where it's way past noon ..so I am at work and offcourse greeting my bronzie buddies


----------



## ragahav

I am going to have my fourth meal of the day ...veggies, chapati and 1/2 liter of skimmed milk ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> okk ....I am in a place where it's way past noon ..so I am at work and offcourse greeting my bronzie buddies


are you any where nice, sunny and warm...................

cause its cold, cloudy and raining where I am............


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

Am back on the diet, so have just "enjoyed" a very meagre ration we'll pretend was breakfast!! Boohoo!! :crying:

Oh well, once the wife gets up to relieve me of the kiddy watching duties, it's legs legs legs!! Yeah! :bounce:


----------



## higgz123

morning all! legs for me to about 1pm


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> are you any where nice, sunny and warm...................
> 
> cause its cold, cloudy and raining where I am............


it's sunny, warm here and nice because my office has AC so can beat the heat ...

you can enjoy the rain with cuppa or herbal tea, if you want .

how are you feeling now by the way ..got the feeling from previous threads that you were not feeling well ...have repped you already to cheer you up..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> it's sunny, warm here and nice because my office has AC so can beat the heat ...
> 
> you can enjoy the rain with cuppa or herbal tea, if you want .
> 
> how are you feeling now by the way ..got the feeling from previous threads that you were not feeling well ...have repped you already to cheer you up..


feeling soooo much better now thanks, I suffer from sinititus (no idea how you spell it...lol)

if I have a bad cold, then it tends to develop and the only way to cure it is a trip to the docs, else would be bashing my head against a wall for for a few months....lol, its not nice

reps always make me smile......  so thank you

would love nothing better than the sun to shine, really fed up with the wind and rain.......are you in a different country, you must be surely for the sun to be out....lol


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> feeling soooo much better now thanks, I suffer from sinititus (no idea how you spell it...lol)
> 
> if I have a bad cold, then it tends to develop and the only way to cure it is a trip to the docs, else would be bashing my head against a wall for for a few months....lol, its not nice
> 
> reps always make me smile...... so thank you
> 
> would love nothing better than the sun to shine, really fed up with the wind and rain.......are *you in a different country*, you must be surely for the sun to be out....lol


I am in/from India....

ya I know what Sinusitis is ..my maternal aunt has it and I also had it sometime back ...


----------



## leafman

Morning bronze land Like ur new avvy claire and cant rep no one yet too much given out or sommat. Well iv said my morning all so byeeeeee


----------



## clairey.h

Sinusitis so thats how you spell it thanks.........lol

shame you are in an office all day when the weather is nice, although I suppose if its hot a lot of the time, you get bored of it like I am bored of the wind and rain.......


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Morning bronze land Like ur new avvy claire and cant rep no one yet too much given out or sommat. Well iv said my morning all so byeeeeee


I was made to change my avi, there are only about 4 pictures of me (suitable ones that is...) out of thousands on our computer as I am the one who always takes them, I have a snap happy finger....lol :lol:

rob hated the picture that I had up, and he said if I didnt change it he would just ban me.........

people in high places................taking advantage of there mod status............really not fair......... :cursing:

he banned me before cause he thought it would be funny.........

glad you like the pic though it is about 2 years old now.....


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> Sinusitis so thats how you spell it thanks.........lol
> 
> shame you are in an office all day when the weather is nice, although I suppose if its hot a lot of the time, you get bored of it like I am bored of the wind and rain.......


Is that caused from ur nose? I used to get really bad colds and bad throats and blocked noses and all sorts then when i was 16 i got my adanoids out and straight away i was on the mend and never had the problem since. Im not sure if its similar to what u got but just thought id mention it  My daughter also had them out due to her nose constantly running and cold sypmtoms. It wasnt so bad for her because they had not grown big so it was quick operation. Mine was bad and walked about with tampons stuck up me nose :whistling: sayin no more


----------



## clairey.h

m son is two and i cant remember a time when his nose hasnt been running, he lawyas has a slight sign of a cold even if he is not ill, could that be the same.......

I have never really heard of it before......I just thought he was a lurgy child lol


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> I was made to change my avi, there are only about 4 pictures of me (suitable ones that is...) out of thousands on our computer as I am the one who always takes them, I have a snap happy finger....lol :lol:
> 
> rob hated the picture that I had up, and he said if I didnt change it he would just ban me.........
> 
> people in high places................taking advantage of there mod status............really not fair......... :cursing:
> 
> he banned me before cause he thought it would be funny.........
> 
> glad you like the pic though it is about 2 years old now.....


hahaha totally man thing to do eh :whistling: Im saying no more as could find myself on the end of a unknown ban:laugh: By way there was nothing wrong with ur other avvy :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> Sinusitis so thats how you spell it thanks.........lol
> 
> shame you are in an office all day when the weather is nice, although I suppose if its hot a lot of the time, you get bored of it like I am bored of the wind and rain.......


well it's not very pleasant during noon so yeah ...

the morning and evening are good to stroll around ..although my native place (in north India) it's raining and snow has started melting .. I talked to my folks yesterday and got to know that rain is keeping everybody bored there ..rain in my native place, which is a hilly terrain, is usually in long spells and is very boring ..but I miss it ..I miss the first snow and the smell of rain drenched green environment ..


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> m son is two and i cant remember a time when his nose hasnt been running, he lawyas has a slight sign of a cold even if he is not ill, could that be the same.......
> 
> I have never really heard of it before......I just thought he was a lurgy child lol


That sounds the same as me and my daughter. I was never giving a name but ask your doctor if it could be adanoids causing the problem:thumbup1:. My daughter had them out when she was 4 (along with tonsills) as at a early age they aint developed as much. It has helped loads as well. She was always really snotty all time now she is just like most kids lol. Snotty some of the time :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> hahaha totally man thing to do eh :whistling: Im saying no more as could find myself on the end of a unknown ban:laugh: By way there was nothing wrong with ur other avvy :thumbup1:


I didnt think so ethier..... :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

by the way your current avatar does look nice ..I am also thinking of putting something ..time to use my digital cam guess ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> well it's not very pleasant during noon so yeah ...
> 
> the morning and evening are good to stroll around ..although my native place (in north India) it's raining and snow has started melting .. I talked to my folks yesterday and got to know that rain is keeping everybody bored there ..rain in my native place, which is a hilly terrain, is usually in long spells and is very boring ..but I miss it ..I miss the first snow and the smell of rain drenched green environment ..


understand what you mean when it has been really hot here and then there is a thunder storm, it brings all the fresh air, and the grass, trees and air all smell fresh and new.........



leafman said:


> That sounds the same as me and my daughter. I was never giving a name but ask your doctor if it could be adanoids causing the problem:thumbup1:. My daughter had them out when she was 4 (along with tonsills) as at a early age they aint developed as much. It has helped loads as well. She was always really snotty all time now she is just like most kids lol. Snotty some of the time :laugh:


thanks for that next time he has a bad cold i will ask the doctor about it....our friends just think our house is cursed as someone always had a cold.............. :lol:


----------



## higgz123

back from legs! can hardly walk now!

did front squats today for a change! anyone else do these?


----------



## badger

got up at 6.30am to go over to cheshire to see my new nephew who was born last week, he's cool all good. Off down gym to knock some legs out in a bit, wife is off on a girly night out tonight so might bell some of the lads go out and get in a tacking. :beer:


----------



## Judas

Glad things are all good with my bronze, silver and gold friends! Bigbob not about today?


----------



## bigbob33

course i am:laugh: i've just got back from having tyres put on the mrs car!

had a good session in the gym this morning, but i've got to go shopping with the mrs and kids in a minute:innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> course i am:laugh: i've just got back from having tyres put on the mrs car!
> 
> had a good session in the gym this morning, but i've got to go shopping with the mrs and kids in a minute:innocent:


ive got to go tescos in a minute.............wouldnt drag the hubby around though he fills up the trolley with so much sh1t that never gets eaten and gets mad trolley rage.......... :lol:

a trip to tescos as a family leads to a court case and a spell with her majesty............did you read the sainsburys incident, and that was just for petrol..........lol


----------



## Judas

bigbob33 said:


> course i am:laugh: i've just got back from having tyres put on the mrs car!
> 
> had a good session in the gym this morning, but i've got to go shopping with the mrs and kids in a minute:innocent:


Hello buddie, busy day? Shopping with the Mrs and Kids! I can see you coming home with no money in your pocket!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Your going to Amsterdam tonight?

I would give my left nut to go there... I would give both if I could keep one while I'm there as I would be needing it...

Have fun buddy...

Thanks for the reps. You should have some shortly.


----------



## higgz123

heres some bronze love!


----------



## bigbob33

Judas said:


> Hello buddie, busy day? Shopping with the Mrs and Kids! I can see you coming home with no money in your pocket!


your not wrong:lol: i took over a grand out the bank this morning and i've got nothing left now:rolleyes:


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> your not wrong:lol: i took over a grand out the bank this morning and i've got nothing left now:rolleyes:


please dont tell me that you spent that in tescos jeesssuusss you must eat a lot.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Damn you Bronzers..... 142 pages !!!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> Sadly not going, just not looking forward to getting pumped by the Dutch.
> 
> Not a problem, it answered a few questions I had at the back of my mind too so it was good for me.


uummm very cryptic :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

No not tesco's on the car plus new shoes and clothes for the mrs as she's going out tonight! Plus a few bits for myself


----------



## Judas

I'm having a chinese tonight and I'm going to watch a film on sky plus (yes, i know their all ****).


----------



## Judas

Well its either RocknRolla or Pineapple Express.


----------



## badger

rock n rolla's not bad if you like guy ritchies other stuff u'll like that, thought it was ok but quite similar to lock stock and snatch. Just about to get ready then off out with the lads, how's everyone else in bronzeland ?


----------



## rare6

just popin back in hows everyone doing? im getting better so thats a +  got some training tomorrow if i feel up 2 it


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> First bit is about the Scotland vs Holland game.
> 
> Second bit refers to a post MM made about glutamine.


ha ha im sooo dense, reasons I was thinking of for going to amsterdam where a lot more fun though :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

KJW said:


> First bit is about the Scotland vs Holland game.
> 
> Second bit refers to a post MM made about glutamine.


what about hookers and drugs:thumb:


----------



## Markc

hi


----------



## Jake H

Markc said:


> hi


lmfao:thumb:


----------



## higgz123

Markc said:


> hi


welcome to the land of the bronze! one day u will be lucky enough to be part of this great group! feel free to comment in here tho! :thumb:


----------



## Markc

how do i get to be a bronzey?


----------



## higgz123

Markc said:


> how do i get to be a bronzey?


rep every bronzer that has posted in this thread!

no only jokin mate, jus takes posts and time served! wont be long


----------



## Markc

I want my mummy


----------



## higgz123

Markc said:


> I want my mummy


we all do!


----------



## Markc

how many posts and how much bird do i have to serve?


----------



## higgz123

Markc said:


> how many posts and how much bird do i have to serve?


not sure on the numbers mate! wont be long! maybe a month! like i said tho feel free to speak in this thread! if u need any help or advice jus say!

be aware of the gold members tho, they may try and paint a dim picture of the bronzers!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning to all in bronze land!


----------



## higgz123

morning bob!


----------



## clairey.h

morning all, went to see the knowing last night, (nicholas cage) special effects were amazing, would reccommend it just for them alone............

robs caught my cold though so sat through the cinema in hot and cold sweats just waiting for it to end......awwwww bless

whats everyone up to today????


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> morning all, went to see the knowing last night, (nicholas cage) special effects were amazing, would reccommend it just for them alone............
> 
> robs caught my cold though so sat through the cinema in hot and cold sweats just waiting for it to end......awwwww bless
> 
> whats everyone up to today????


 morning bronzers aww poor Rob lol bet its turned into manflue too rather then just a cold (ussaully does with big men lol sorry Rob)

well im off to pick some fence panells up for the garden shortly then down the gym to do legs and then onto a meal with my parents for there 30th wedding aniversary:beer:

I just spread the love too :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good morning guys and gals!!

Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## bigbob33

hey you guys! rest day for me i am going to sit in thew sun this morning and going bowling this afternoon:thumb: happy days!!


----------



## rare6

afternoon people.. shame to say i still aint good but am eating, was going to go gym today but think it wll do more harm than good as i aint eating so just having a relaxing day. gona spread the love around


----------



## pudj

the love has been spread


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

rare6 said:


> afternoon people.. shame to say i still aint good but am eating, was going to go gym today but think it wll do more harm than good as i aint eating so just having a relaxing day. gona spread the love around


Glad you're starting to get better! It sucks having to stay out of the gym but it's good to see you are being sensible!! A lazy Sunday is good for you every now and again!


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all bronze peeps, hope we are all having a bronzealitious day whatever you are all doing. 5 days off now so will hit the gym for 4 straight days as from tomorrow oohh can't wait.


----------



## r6richie

yo... i havent a clue what the bronze and silver thing is about but im bronze so hi


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fellow bronzers! Loseing an hour in bed is a bit of a mare.... Still start of a new week, and it's chest and tri's for me today so it's not all bad


----------



## Rickski

Morning Bronzers I see the thread has slowed up a bit must be down to the hour we missed over the weekend.......chest today and a bit of bi's, MOT first at 11am hope the old girl gets through lol....anyways time to hit everyone with reps.


----------



## bigbob33

Hope the car passes mate!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning peeps!! 

Hope everyone is well - did not enjoy waking up this morning after only 4 1/2 hours of sleep, just turned my desk upside down and luckily found some caffeine tablets yay!!!


----------



## Goose

Morning party people


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning peeps!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well - did not enjoy waking up this morning after only 4 1/2 hours of sleep, just turned my desk upside down and luckily found some caffeine tablets yay!!!


Why so little sleeping?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I never really like to go to bed on Sunday nights, I always seem to want to draw the weekend out! The sooner you go to sleep the sooner it feels like you wake up! 

How is Goose?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I never really like to go to bed on Sunday nights, I always seem to want to draw the weekend out! The sooner you go to sleep the sooner it feels like you wake up!
> 
> How is Goose?


Yeah I know what you mean! I hate Sundays all together as it feels like the build up to work again! I was asleep by 11pm which is really 10 for my body as I hadn't adjusted to the time difference with the hour going forward so still slept well and feel good today! Trained twice over the weekend and relaxing tonight with just 45 minutes cardio.


----------



## ragahav

zeus87529 said:


> Damn you Bronzers..... 142 pages !!!!!!


Hail bronzers ..go bronzers go go go .... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

hey fellow bronzies, an idea just popped in ...how about an anthem for our bronze kingdom ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Yeah I know what you mean! I hate Sundays all together as it feels like the build up to work again! I was asleep by 11pm which is really 10 for my body as I hadn't adjusted to the time difference with the hour going forward so still slept well and feel good today! Trained twice over the weekend and relaxing tonight with just 45 minutes cardio.


Coolio!! 45 mins of cardio on a Monday sounds good, a nice way to ease yourself into the week and if your gym is anything like ours the world and his friend bring their good intentions out on a Monday and the gym is rammed so you can hardly use the weights anyway!

I do however have a big weights session tonight and I can't wait!! Me and my Gggrrrs are raring to go! :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Coolio!! 45 mins of cardio on a Monday sounds good, a nice way to ease yourself into the week and if your gym is anything like ours the world and his friend bring their good intentions out on a Monday and the gym is rammed so you can hardly use the weights anyway!
> 
> I do however have a big weights session tonight and I can't wait!! Me and my Gggrrrs are raring to go! :lol:


Well I trained sunday and was due to hit the gym tonight but I knew it would be busy as it always is and it does my head in!! So I trained yesterday instead of today so Im going running around the town instead of gym.

Why is a gym always so busy on a Monday?? Everyone I speak to in there don't train at the weekends!! Wish they did so it would make Mondays better!!!


----------



## bigbob33

I know what you mean, my gym is always really busy on Mondays, I just hope there is a bench left for little old me


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Most people piglet out over the weekend and want to try and put it right on Monday and Tuesday I think!


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> I know what you mean, my gym is always really busy on Mondays, I just hope there is a bench left for little old me


Morning Bronzers.........................

I get that in my gym, always busy on Mondays !!!

Thats all those "Monday Dieters" .........lol :whistling:

Did cardio today, 45 mins of cross trainer. Not a great lover of the cardio but its a must as the belly is far too big for the upcoming summer :lol: :cool2: :lol:

Be well my fellow bronzers:thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Morning fellow bronzers! Loseing an hour in bed is a bit of a mare.... Still start of a new week, and it's chest and tri's for me today so it's not all bad


losing an hour hasnt worked out well, my kids never let me sleep past 7am never never never, today workman digging outside my house woke me up at 9, my daughter had got up and gone sleep on the sofa and my son was still snoring.............

so late for school............. :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

just got back in from the first day back at the gym, did tris, abs and low intensity cardio, could only manage 20 min though whereas I usually do at least 35-40 min on incline treadmill......

tris started well, but faultered off after a few sets, still not 100%............

if they ache tomorrow though I wont mind so much......lol


----------



## leafman

Glad ur back in gym claire and hope it all goes well :thumbup1: You will soon get back to how u were


----------



## higgz123

any bronzer used the milk protein off myprotein.co.uk, just wondering how it tastes?


----------



## Rickski

ok guys not being a cardio dude at all I was thinking to get a piece of equipment for me and the wife. The 2 things that that I am looking at are a bike or a cross trainer and was wondering what everybody else considers the best if you only have a choice of one of these, plus does anybody know a good product a bit toward the budget end of the scale as I have a lot of commitments right now, have seen a reebok one and one by carl lewis and a cross trainer at Aldi which 1s around 160 in the sale, options options.........anyways any help would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## higgz123

cross trainer mate!


----------



## Rickski

wew that was quick mate that is what i would like but the wife is leaning to the bike although she could be persuaded.........


----------



## Mad7

Rickski said:


> wew that was quick mate that is what i would like but the wife is leaning to the bike although she could be persuaded.........


I would also go for the cross trainer. You need to put a lot more work into the bike to get the equivalent results from the cross trainer. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

ok guys thanks for your replys I have just ordered a compromise after looking at the good reviews it is the York XC530 2 in 1 cross trainer and bike from Amazon with delivery was 229 which is pretty good me thinks....now I have to pay it off hhhmmmm.


----------



## higgz123

jus dished out some bronze love!


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> wew that was quick mate that is what i would like but the wife is leaning to the bike although she could be persuaded.........


I would also go cross trainer as it works the mid section and arms as well as the legs and bum.......plus the seats on those bikes are friggin uncomfy......seriously uncomfy, I dont think I have ever managed more than 10min on one......(my excuse any way...lol)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

clairey.h said:


> just got back in from the first day back at the gym, did tris, abs and low intensity cardio, could only manage 20 min though whereas I usually do at least 35-40 min on incline treadmill......
> 
> tris started well, but faultered off after a few sets, still not 100%............
> 
> if they ache tomorrow though I wont mind so much......lol


Glad to hear you're feeling well enough to go to the gym, take it easy though, I'm sure you'll be back to where you were in no time! 



Rickski said:


> ok guys thanks for your replys I have just ordered a compromise after looking at the good reviews it is the York XC530 2 in 1 cross trainer and bike from Amazon with delivery was 229 which is pretty good me thinks....now I have to pay it off hhhmmmm.


Coolio have fun with your new toy! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling well enough to go to the gym, take it easy though, I'm sure you'll be back to where you were in no time!


thank you  ....glands still really swollen, just fed up of being ill now and am just trying to get on with things..........

other halfs got it now though, I feel really sorry for him as I know how bad I have felt, dosed him up with pills and now hes just flaked out on the couch.........


----------



## Rickski

bigbob33 said:


> Hope the car passes mate!


Failamento I am afraid but the good news in only about 60 to fix will be picking her up in an hour or so.....


----------



## Rickski

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling well enough to go to the gym, take it easy though, I'm sure you'll be back to where you were in no time!
> 
> Coolio have fun with your new toy! :thumb:


Well its about time I did some cardio always weights weights weights so time to get my aerobic fitness up to scratch.......ohhh the pain......


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Failamento I am afraid but the good news in only about 60 to fix will be picking her up in an hour or so.....


my car had its mot last month....the week before however the clutch went.................in the middle of mc donalds drive through (was there for the kids...not myself...lol)

honest to god, I was stuck at 6 pm on a saturday night with cars jammed up behind me, I had to go and get the manager to help push me out of the way, all this whilst dying with the upmost amount of embarrassment.........

he pushed it to a parking space half way around the drive through, where it had to sit whilst I waited 2 hrs for the AA man to tow me home...... :blush:

my daughter was over the moon, cause it ment she could eat inside, instaed of taking it home...................

I am even going red thinking about it, I have often thought what would happen if you broke down in the middle of a drive through........well now I know.............. :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I returned all reps that I had this morning when I came into work... Cheers fellas


----------



## W33BAM

:thumb: I'M BAAAA'AAAAAACCCCKK!!! :thumb:

So what have I missed??

Training, colds, man flu, Rickski's wee bubbas 1st bday (happy bday wee champ) how to cook Nandos stylee chicken, oh aye and the p1ss taking of an absent BAM!! Ahahahahaaa!!!



Gerry_bhoy said:


> Movin on up eh Bam?


Ya, it would appear so my fellow weigie!! 



MaxMuscle said:


> Finally...Jesus, I thought we would never get a break from your ranting and nonsense... :lol:





MaxMuscle said:


> I can talk all the Sh!t I want about L now...She wont know for days ha ha





robc said:


> Yea but! do you really want her to see days worth of p1sstakin!!
> 
> that would make her go off like a Hydrogen bomb!
> 
> I'll make sure I'm about 400 miles away
> 
> Disclaimer: not saying she can't take it, she can, its her dishing it out that I'm afraid of





MaxMuscle said:


> I wouldn't do that anyway...She will hunt me down and neuter me. :cursing:





Jake H said:


> and castrate u all at once? :thumb:





robc said:


> haha better safe than..... slapped silly!.


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! You guys make me chuckle!! :lol:



MaxMuscle said:


> Where is W33Bam? I miss her........





MaxMuscle said:


> Any word from W33BAM.....


I can hear the concern in your voice G.... Was it incase I was enroute to Chicago to hunt you down and neuter your love blobs?? haha!!

Thanks for noticing my absence! Spose kinda hard not to notice the quietness!!

However I am back now, after a great weekend. Newcastle was fantabulous, well what I can remember of it!! Just looking through the pics just now..... O.M.G!!! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

i've just spread the love now i'm off to do my chest!


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> :thumb: I'M BAAAA'AAAAAACCCCKK!!! :thumb:
> 
> So what have I missed??
> 
> Training, colds, man flu, Rickski's wee bubbas 1st bday (happy bday wee champ) how to cook Nandos stylee chicken, oh aye and the p1ss taking of an absent BAM!! Ahahahahaaa!!!
> 
> Ya, it would appear so my fellow weigie!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! You guys make me chuckle!! :lol:
> 
> I can hear the concern in your voice G.... Was it incase I was enroute to Chicago to hunt you down and neuter your love blobs?? haha!!
> 
> Thanks for noticing my absence! Spose kinda hard not to notice the quietness!!
> 
> However I am back now, after a great weekend. Newcastle was fantabulous, well what I can remember of it!! Just looking through the pics just now..... O.M.G!!! :lol:


Its great to have you back L... i don't think you would waste you're time to come chop off those lil things. :lol:


----------



## badger

Just got some contact lenses today, been having loads of fun (not :cursing: ) poking mi sen in eyes trying to get them in and out. Anyone else got any ? how long'd it take to get used to p1ssing about with em ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

badger said:


> Just got some contact lenses today, been having loads of fun (not :cursing: ) poking mi sen in eyes trying to get them in and out. Anyone else got any ? how long'd it take to get used to p1ssing about with em ?


I have never had to wear glasses or contacts but I know that I could not do it. :confused1:


----------



## badger

need em for driving, been as i'm in charge of a dirty great 44 ton truck can't get away with it:laugh: can drive without em but get headaches if i have to for any length of time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> :thumb: I'M BAAAA'AAAAAACCCCKK!!! :thumb:


Hello my little cherub!

Missed ya :wub:

Though it pains me that you're still posting in the plebs thread pmsl!  :whistling:


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> :thumb: I'M BAAAA'AAAAAACCCCKK!!! :thumb:
> 
> Welcome back, hope you had fun :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello my little cherub!
> 
> Missed ya :wub:
> 
> *Though it pains me that you're still posting in the plebs thread pmsl!*  :whistling:


Zara, how dare you................... :cursing:

It looks like you may get some Bronze bashing when we see you in Portsmouth !!  

Remember we maybe the wrong end of the food chain but there's a lot of us...lol :tongue: :tongue:

Luv you all really, no matter the colour of the bar !!


----------



## ryoken

wahoo spreading the love :bounce: :bounce: :ban:


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Just got some contact lenses today, been having loads of fun (not :cursing: ) poking mi sen in eyes trying to get them in and out. Anyone else got any ? how long'd it take to get used to p1ssing about with em ?


Sorry Bodgy but that just made me chuckle!!!! :whistling: 

Mostly cause I used to wear contacts and I have really long nails.... you got it! Nasty!

I used to stab myself all the bl00dy time just trying to get the slidy wee feckers in! Then it would be night time and picking them off your naked eye balls is NOT my idea of fun at all!! Good luck with them!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello my little cherub!
> 
> Missed ya :wub:
> 
> Though it pains me that you're still posting in the plebs thread pmsl!  :whistling:


Awe bless ya sweet child! :thumb: :bounce: :bounce:



Mad7 said:


> I had a tres fantabulous time! Was great being home for a few days then off to Newcastle for the night! Still suffering a bit today!! pmsl!
> 
> The photos are fab. Some are questionable mind you but mostly the ones of Johnny considering he was sober and we were all hammered!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning all!


----------



## bravo9

Morning bigbob, and any other bronze member out there


----------



## clairey.h

morning all......hope everyone had a good nights sleep, brought new pillows and new duvet yesterday, was really looking forward to going to bed, woke up today with a crick in my neck..............pillows need wearing in me thinks...............lol

off to do ethier back or shoulders and a bit of bis, ummmm cant decide.......see whats free when I get to the gym would be a better option......

does anyone elses gym work off a computer key that you put in each machine to record the data..........

anyways morning to you all....... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

Morning bronze mates...


----------



## Mad7

Morning to all my bronze colleagues. :thumb:

Had a monster back session this morning, nearly brought up most of last nights food (too much info I know !!!!):laugh::laugh:

Have a good day all


----------



## bigbob33

Back and bi's for me today, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Rickski

Big shoulders and setting off in a minute just having my coffee.......got to take me daughter for her last injection later they are so brutal I wish they would let me do it. Last time there was blood all over my shirt and she was screaming like a good en. Hope all go's smoothly today or I will get like the hulk quick fast, lol.


----------



## Goose

Morning everyone (just)


----------



## Goose

Shoulders and calves for me


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> Big shoulders and setting off in a minute just having my coffee.......got to take me daughter for her last injection later they are so brutal I wish they would let me do it. Last time there was blood all over my shirt and she was screaming like a good en. Hope all go's smoothly today or I will get like the hulk quick fast, lol.
> 
> Hope it all goes ok today - I used to get so traumatised when I was little that I knocked my Dr out when I was 5 by kicking him up the nose, he'd just stabbed me in one leg with a needle and I was not about to get me in the other one!! :laugh:


----------



## BS1989

WOOH i can finally enter the bronze thread! Legs for me today all, and looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Goose

Welcome on board!


----------



## higgz123

welcome


----------



## Mad7

BS1989 said:


> WOOH i can finally enter the bronze thread! Legs for me today all, and looking forward to it!!!


Welcome BS1989..................... :thumb:


----------



## bodicoosa

No training at the moment, had a small op and have to wait until next week. Driving me insane, feeling very tetchy!!

Cant wait to get back to it.


----------



## bigbob33

BS1989 said:


> WOOH i can finally enter the bronze thread! Legs for me today all, and looking forward to it!!!


hello mate and welcome to the best thread here:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Zara, how dare you................... :cursing:
> 
> It looks like you may get some Bronze bashing when we see you in Portsmouth !!
> 
> Remember we maybe the wrong end of the food chain but there's a lot of us...lol :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Luv you all really, no matter the colour of the bar !!


Have to catch me first......  :lol:



W33BAM said:


> Awe bless ya sweet child! :thumb: :bounce: :bounce:


I know... everybody loves me 

What can I say.... they're only human


----------



## leafman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hope it all goes ok today - I used to get so traumatised when I was little that I knocked my Dr out when I was 5 by kicking him up the nose, he'd just stabbed me in one leg with a needle and I was not about to get me in the other one!! :laugh:


lmao same thing happened with me when younger but i just ran away round the hospital and hid till me mam found me 45 mins later :lol: GOOD DAY TO ALL BRONZERS and ok silvers and golds to


----------



## D_MMA

bronzers for the win!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

So long, suckers! :lol:

Na, im joking. Its been a pleasure :beer:

:ban:


----------



## bigbob33

morning bronze land


----------



## ragahav

morning everyone


----------



## ragahav

Gerry_bhoy said:


> So long, suckers! :lol:
> 
> Na, im joking. Its been a pleasure :beer:
> 
> :ban:


we will miss you ....To Gerry_bhoy :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all,

Hope every one is bright eyed and bushy tailed! I have my performance review at work today - bricking it!! Not looking forward to it all! My internet usage is likely to come up - [email protected] cakes!!!


----------



## bigbob33

Just deny everything or blame it on someone else


----------



## D_MMA

morning bronzers, whats new for today,

im aching like mad, back n bi's last night. gettin ready for meal 2 at 10am... was stuff yestereday by 9pm i didnt wanna move haha


----------



## D_MMA

WA - Deny Deny & Deny, then log on and tell us how it went...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks guys!!

5 minutes to go!! I'm trying to make a list of all positives to do with my job role - so far I have a blank bullet point staring back at me!! I'll try and refrain from showing all of my neg points as I may well talk myself out of my job! I think I'll keep pretty quiet and see how it pans out!!


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck wa!


----------



## Goose

Morning! Amazon - I just had my 1to1 meeting ! What great fun!


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 5 minutes to go!! I'm trying to make a list of all positives to do with my job role - so far I have a blank bullet point staring back at me!! I'll try and refrain from showing all of my neg points as I may well talk myself out of my job! I think I'll keep pretty quiet and see how it pans out!!


god it sounds worse than school.............

hope it all goes well for you, just smile and nod, got me through 27 years so far.....lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

off to do back, ads and cardio now......if I can find a parking space that is........

I think before someone builds a gym they decide on how small to make the car park to make it as akward as possible............ :cursing: :cursing:

he ho off to the gym I go :thumb:

at least the sun is shining.........(started singing finley quay when I typed that, that takes me back......)


----------



## W33BAM

Gerry_bhoy said:


> So long, suckers! :lol:
> 
> Na, im joking. Its been a pleasure :beer:
> 
> :ban:


WooHoo!!! My fellow shellsuit wearing friend is now out of the Gorbals and enroute to Milngavie!! We are on the up my friend!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## W33BAM

Good morning Bronzers?? Whats the chat today???

My armies are still waaay sore from monday. I kinda hemmered them as if to make up for the gallons of vodka I drank on saturday night!! :lol: :lol:

Hams, quads and glutes tonight....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks for the luck guys!! I work in construction and business is not booming at the moment, I keep fearing I'll get made redundo.

Anyways - my job is safe, I aired my concerns all is well in the world of me and work, have been given some more stuff to do throughout the day so hopefully things will get better!

Yay!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks for the luck guys!! I work in construction and business is not booming at the moment, I keep fearing I'll get made redundo.
> 
> Anyways - my job is safe, I aired my concerns all is well in the world of me and work, have been given some more stuff to do throughout the day so hopefully things will get better!
> 
> Yay!


Good to hear! I worry the same. I can't afford to me made redundant and lose work!


----------



## ragahav

Good Luck WA


----------



## D_MMA

All good then WA


----------



## Rickski

Well done WA I knew you would make it......as for my daughters injection this one was fine for some reason a little whimper and a small tear and she was right as rain (what the f does right as rain mean) what a strange analogy.....anyways spent the morning putting together my new cross trainer/bike after it was delivered at 7:30am sharp WTF. Smooth piece of kit and me and the wife have already done a 20 min session each which was enough for us both for the first time...sweating like I don't know what. Anyways hope everybody is having a great day.....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

*<--------------- Notice anything different about me! *

Going up in the world, shall not forget my roots tho!!

Glad it all went better today Ricksi!! Your new little bit of kit sounds cool too, weights and cardio for me tonight, can't wait!!


----------



## Goose

Damn you silver! No longer my friend...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Damn you silver! No longer my friend...


 :cursing: TAKE THAT BACK - I KNOW YOU DON'T MEAN IT!!! :crying:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :cursing: TAKE THAT BACK - I KNOW YOU DON'T MEAN IT!!! :crying:


Your leaving us! 

Who am I supposed to perv over now?


----------



## D_MMA

hahahaha

Well so long WA... We shall see you on the other side.. lol


----------



## Rickski

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *<--------------- Notice anything different about me! *
> 
> Going up in the world, shall not forget my roots tho!!
> 
> Glad it all went better today Ricksi!! Your new little bit of kit sounds cool too, weights and cardio for me tonight, can't wait!!


Oh my god silver.....hmmm but you cant go you and claire and weebam keep us all in check would be a great loss to the best thread on the board!!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Your leaving us!
> 
> Who am I supposed to perv over now?





DaveI said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Well so long WA... We shall see you on the other side.. lol


Well if you're lucky and nice to me I'll still grace you with my presence!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well if you're lucky and nice to me I'll still grace you with my presence!


Shoulnt you be the one being nice to me??


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well if you're lucky and nice to me I'll still grace you with my presence!


*sits down and be's a good boy to WA* haha

you'll always be welcomed im sure


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> Oh my god silver.....hmmm but you cant go you and claire and weebam keep us all in check would be a great loss to the best thread on the board!!!!!!


Since you asked so nicely, how have you found the Bronze/Silver transition?



Goose said:


> Shoulnt you be the one being nice to me??


Why, cos you might make me get my @rse out or you might leave me waiting at Shenfield?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Why, cos you might make me get my @rse out or you might leave me waiting at Shenfield?


I wouldn't ever leave you stranded! you should know that! But I will make you get your @rse out


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Oh my god silver.....hmmm but you cant go you and claire and weebam keep us all in check would be a great loss to the best thread on the board!!!!!!


aaahhh that soooooo nice :thumb:

dont worry though im still bronze...........lol:lol: :lol:

if this carries on the thread will need to renamed

*THE SILVERS WHO ONCE WERE BRONZE.......*


----------



## bigbob33

Excellent bronze/silver smut


----------



## bigbob33

once more i have spread the love:beer: :beer:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

W33BAM said:


> WooHoo!!! My fellow shellsuit wearing friend is now out of the Gorbals and enroute to Milngavie!! We are on the up my friend!!! :thumb: :thumb :


Made it out with my life.

One step closer to the good life, Bam. :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> <--------------- Notice anything different about me!
> 
> Going up in the world, shall not forget my roots tho!!
> 
> Glad it all went better today Ricksi!! Your new little bit of kit sounds cool too, weights and cardio for me tonight, can't wait!!


Alas ...one more bronzate (bronze + mate) has left.....


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> <--------------- Notice anything different about me!
> 
> Going up in the world, shall not forget my roots tho!!
> 
> Glad it all went better today Ricksi!! Your new little bit of kit sounds cool too, weights and cardio for me tonight, can't wait!!


Alas ...one more bronzate (bronze + mate) has left.......


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Damn you silver! No longer my friend...


Don't worry Goose I'll always be your friend ..irrespective of our status :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boys and girls, how are we doing today?


----------



## dan the man

hi all hows it going new member so i thought i would just say hi

Hi haha


----------



## bigbob33

Hello dan!


----------



## Goose

Morning all.

Another Dan the man to the forum?


----------



## ragahav

good morning all bronzies(and neighbors) ...


----------



## D_MMA

Morning bronzers....

aching like a mofo... love it. really struggled to get up the stairts this morning after last nights leg sesh!


----------



## ragahav

Today I notice improvement in my shoulder press by 10 pounds hurrai


----------



## D_MMA

Well done mate! Nice one, any improvement is good!

Im only just back at training this week after an 8 week break training for MMA. Never stopping again tho!! haha. but not lost "much" strength to be honest just abit of size & weight.


----------



## MasterBlaster

DaveI said:


> Well done mate! Nice one, any improvement is good!
> 
> Im only just back at training this week after an 8 week break training for MMA. Never stopping again tho!! haha. but not lost "much" strength to be honest just abit of size & weight.


Dave....What is on you're shirt in the Avy? It looks like you threw up on yourself.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello!!

:lol: :thumb: :lol:

I'm excited! It's almost the weekend - a nice long one for me!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> :lol: :thumb: :lol:
> 
> I'm excited! It's almost the weekend - a nice long one for me!! Woohoo!!


You not working tomorrow?

I can't wait for the weekend! What you got lined up?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Nope I have a day off - I had really wanted to go to Tans seminar up North and was going to travel on that day but can't go now!

It's my little sisters 16th Birthday so I'm going to take her out for dinner and cinema, maybe pop to the shops with her, loads of time in the gym and I'm going to get my camera out and be artistic again, gonna try and take some nice river and beach pics and try to rope some friends into modelling for me! Oh and at some point I shall be out shakin what my momma gave me too!

You up to anything good?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nope I have a day off - I had really wanted to go to Tans seminar up North and was going to travel on that day but can't go now!
> 
> It's my little sisters 16th Birthday so I'm going to take her out for dinner and cinema, maybe pop to the shops with her, loads of time in the gym and I'm going to get my camera out and be artistic again, gonna try and take some nice river and beach pics and try to rope some friends into modelling for me! Oh and at some point I shall be out shakin what my momma gave me too!
> 
> You up to anything good?


That would be nice taking your little sister out, she'd appreciate that im sure.

Lucky thing, wish I had a day off! Fridays are always busy in the office with everyone trying to ram work in before the weekend.

Im meeting with James on Saturday as he is training me (back and biceps) Oh dear god! He's going to murder me.. All worth it though 

Saturday night is my cheat meal, going out for an indian with a group of people then think were going bowling after ! Fun times :lol:

Sunday rest and relax, not a lot planned other than that..

Maybe shake what my mummy gave me aswell.. Don't know how I'll do it but I'll find a way!


----------



## bigbob33

I'm going to blackpool in the morning it's going to be a hardcore weekend for sure.... Oh yeahhhh!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> That would be nice taking your little sister out, she'd appreciate that im sure.
> 
> Lucky thing, wish I had a day off! Fridays are always busy in the office with everyone trying to ram work in before the weekend.
> 
> Im meeting with James on Saturday as he is training me (back and biceps) Oh dear god! He's going to murder me.. All worth it though
> 
> Saturday night is my cheat meal, going out for an indian with a group of people then think were going bowling after ! Fun times :lol:
> 
> Sunday rest and relax, not a lot planned other than that..
> 
> Maybe shake what my mummy gave me aswell.. Don't know how I'll do it but I'll find a way!


I've not really spent as much time with her recently as I should have so it should be nice, my Mum asked me one year what I really wanted for Christmas and because I missed my brother so much I asked for a baby sister and then Mum told me about 10 minutes later after she finished crying that I was going to get one. I even got to name her! So she is really special to me! (Cheesy much!!)

Your weekend sounds good, are you training at Hercules? I need to stop by and finally meet Scott


----------



## Rickski

Ahhhh all you weekend happy people the weekend is when i work this week fri sat sun 12-10 afternoon (start). Doing door security this week on the Casino.....not much happens more "hello sir/madam" than "you gotta leave", if you know what I mean. Just off to train Back and Tri's and then got a quote which if successful will slot in for next week, weekends bah humbug!!!!!, I am jelous sounds like your all gonna have a great time....think of me when having fun:sad:


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Ahhhh all you weekend happy people the weekend is when i work this week fri sat sun 12-10 afternoon (start). Doing door security this week on the Casino.....not much happens more "hello sir/madam" than "you gotta leave", if you know what I mean. Just off to train Back and Tri's and then got a quote which if successful will slot in for next week, weekends bah humbug!!!!!, I am jelous sounds like your all gonna have a great time....think of me when having fun:sad:


While im not working i have to help my old man dig out his swimming pool in his back garden this weekend so i may aswell be working and im not looking forward to it either tbh so i simpathise with you


----------



## MasterBlaster

I will be going to the Mid-Illinois Classic BB Competition where Ronnie Coleman will be doing a guest pose and rumor has it he will be announcing his return to BB there.

I am going to get some shots of him for his return and hopefully an autograph to add to the collection. Should be fun


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've not really spent as much time with her recently as I should have so it should be nice, my Mum asked me one year what I really wanted for Christmas and because I missed my brother so much I asked for a baby sister and then Mum told me about 10 minutes later after she finished crying that I was going to get one. I even got to name her! So she is really special to me! (Cheesy much!!)
> 
> Your weekend sounds good, are you training at Hercules? I need to stop by and finally meet Scott


Ah thats nice chick, im really close with my sister, but not so much my brother, bit of a shame really! But he has his life and I have mine. Just don't really see him very often but see my sister a lot as I pop over to see my nephew quite a bit and her partner is my training partner.

Yeah I might get down there on Sunday if not will be one night next week or whenever really. It aint far for me. I was down there Tuesday night and Scott had me with my top off snapping photos!! ahhh it helps with progression I guess.

Have you been down Hercules before? You should come down for a session!


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> I'm going to blackpool in the morning it's going to be a hardcore weekend for sure.... Oh yeahhhh!


Don't forget to wear protection


----------



## ryoken

MaxMuscle said:


> I will be going to the Mid-Illinois Classic BB Competition where Ronnie Coleman will be doing a guest pose and rumor has it he will be announcing his return to BB there.
> 
> I am going to get some shots of him for his return and hopefully an autograph to add to the collection. Should be fun


That sounds bloody wicked now im jelous lol mind you once i get the swimming pool finished i suppose it will be worth it!

hope you have a great time mate and get some decent pics! :thumb:

I just dished out the love too:thumbup1:


----------



## badger

Out for my mates birthday tonight f*ck me it's gonna get messy nowt no surer, got tommorrow off but got to pick my 2 nephews up (13 and 3) there coming up from daaan saaaaaaf to stay with us for 4 days. Back to work sat,sun,mon n tues then me and the missus are off to paris for a long weekend.

Make sure you check out the tower lounge in blackpool on sat afternoon (bout 14.00 onwards) Bob, f*ck me it's like that cantina on the original star wars some proper ****in oddballs and weirdo's in there :lol: plastic glasses and sticking to the floor you've got to experience it to believe it ! Syndicate is a good club to finish off in later on if any of u are in a fit state.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just gave some love to this page... See how much it went up and report back fellas


----------



## Goose

Nice work MM. Mine went up 1,500!

Repped you back


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Nice work MM. Mine went up 1,500!


X2:beer:


----------



## higgz123

heres some love to


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Don't forget to wear protection


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

My repping spree has come to an end.... haha I still have to rep L when she posts something,,,


----------



## Goose

Neeedddd sssleeeep


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Neeedddd sssleeeep


Go to bed then littlun!

Liking the new avatar!!! Do you have any more pics?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Go to bed then littlun!
> 
> Liking the new avatar!!! Do you have any more pics?


Think Im going to have to.

I have loads 

That was taken by Scott in Hercules gym on tuesday evening.


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> My repping spree has come to an end.... haha I still have to rep L when she posts something,,,


Something!! 

Now rep me you b1tch!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Something!!
> 
> Now rep me you b1tch!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd rep you but im out of love 

Tomorrow I shall


----------



## Mad7

higgz123 said:


> heres some love to


Morning all.

Higgz................... When did the silver streak appear under your name.......................................... :whistling:

There are few original bronzer's left

Goose, Wild, lets keep up our end of the bronze scales !!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Mad7

Mad7 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Higgz................... When did the silver streak appear under your name.......................................... :whistling:
> 
> There are few original bronzer's left
> 
> Goose, *Wild*, lets keep up our end of the bronze scales !!! :thumb: :thumb :


Sorry Wild, didn'y noticed your have turned to the silver side too......... :whistling:

Ryoken & Goose you are the wing men ....lol (is that a quote from Top Gun  )


----------



## Goose

I'm here and battling for the bronzes still


----------



## Mad7

Goose said:


> I'm here and battling for the bronzes still


Goose,

with 2400 posts and 77k of luuuv, you cant be that far from the silver zone ???


----------



## Goose

Mad7 said:


> Goose,
> 
> with 2400 posts and 77k of luuuv, you cant be that far from the silver zone ???


Well saying that i've only been here since the end of January though so a little over 2 months!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey hey everyone!!

It's Friday!! Woohooo!! had a lovely lay in today, the sun is shining so I'm smiling!

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Mad7 you just need some more posts - mine changed to silver on my 250th post!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose said:


> Well saying that i've only been here since the end of January though so a little over 2 months!


PMSL I thought I posted a lot!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey hey everyone!!
> 
> It's Friday!! Woohooo!! had a lovely lay in today, the sun is shining so I'm smiling!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!!


Lucky you.

I can't wait to get home and relax!! And have a big lay in tomorrow to prepare me for my death training session with James in the afternoon.

I havn't been outside during the day since Sunday last week! So looking forward to it.. Busy working ay


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hehe - I'm about to go into town for an eye appointment - I think my eye has another ulcer in it - hurts like a [email protected]@rd!! But then off to the gym later, then out with sister I shall then be terrorizing the town! 

Yeah enjoy it tomorrow! Make sure you work hard!


----------



## W33BAM

Oi Leafy man.... I searched back pages and pages to rep you back but I'm nay searching ony mare!!

Post sommat so I can return the reppage or forever hold your peace!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

(PLEASE NOTE: MY REPS ARE ACE CAUSE THEY MAKE YOURS ALMOST DOUBLE!!!)


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL I thought I posted a lot!


You do!! 

And you don't return rep hommage no more so you and I are nay longer BFFL!!!

(yes my left hand is on my hip, and I'm shaking my head with my lips perfectly pouted as I type this!)

So no more nail filing or lip gloss tips from me, no'sirree!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

EDIT!!! NO SOONER HAD I POSTED THIS THAN THE LITTLE DAH'LING REPPED ME! OOPS!! 

WE ARE BFFL AGAIN! IM SO FICKLE!! PMSL!!


----------



## Goose

I shall indeed make the most of it! Or should I say he makes the most of me..

Looking forward to it though, back and biceps with him.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha - that's what I like to hear - I used to love back day - miss split workouts, love the feeling of being completely caned!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> You do!!
> 
> And you don't return rep hommage no more so you and I are nay longer BFFL!!!
> 
> (yes my left hand is on my hip, and I'm shaking my head with my lips perfectly pouted as I type this!)
> 
> So no more nail filing or lip gloss tips from me, no'sirree!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EDIT!!! NO SOONER HAD I POSTED THIS THAN THE LITTLE DAH'LING REPPED ME! OOPS!!
> 
> WE ARE BFFL AGAIN! IM SO FICKLE!! PMSL!!


  Haha I repped you before you posted this, thanks for the return best friend!! Send Johnny my love:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Haha I repped you before you posted this, thanks for the return best friend!! Send Johnny my love:lol:


HaaHaa!! I will!

He is only 7 1/2 weeks into his diet and the first show is in 4 weeks! eek! Think he'll skip that and do the one the following week though. But im sure he'll appreciate your man love 

Considering he started the diet 7 weeks late and was 2 stone heavier than last time AND hadn't cleaned up the diet before he started it, he is looking wicked. Leaning up nicely. Unsure he'll get the same condition he did in 2007 though, but he has put on some good muscle. So we'll see what happens...


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - that's what I like to hear - I used to love back day - miss split workouts, love the feeling of being completely caned!


Is that so?... :001_tt2:

:devil2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> You do!!
> 
> And you don't return rep hommage no more so you and I are nay longer BFFL!!!
> 
> (yes my left hand is on my hip, and I'm shaking my head with my lips perfectly pouted as I type this!)
> 
> So no more nail filing or lip gloss tips from me, no'sirree!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EDIT!!! NO SOONER HAD I POSTED THIS THAN THE LITTLE DAH'LING REPPED ME! OOPS!!
> 
> WE ARE BFFL AGAIN! IM SO FICKLE!! PMSL!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mak quit returning them when he got on the top ten list....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mak quit returning them when he got on the top ten list....


Funny, I've always been there!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Oh....Lookk who is up early this morning...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh....Lookk who is up early this morning...


What you mean haha, i've been up since 10am, no work today


----------



## Goose

Damn its 14:19 here!! Finishing work at 5pm wooo!


----------



## clairey.h

heelllooo everybody..........

whats everyone up to this weekend??????????????

I have had a fabulous day, spent it all shopping, (even dropped a jean size without realising has to be good)

although did a really good legs session yesterday and I could feel my legs and bum seizing up as I walked around the shops....... :thumb:

dear good gonna be walking like a [email protected] tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol:

going to a kick boxing event on sunday night......really looking forward to it......apart from that and sunday dinner with my kids god parents not a lot else planned...............how about everyone else?????


----------



## Sopeba

how many reps do you need to become a bronze member?


----------



## clairey.h

Sopeba said:


> how many reps do you need to become a bronze member?


I think you have to be a member for a month....but dont worry your still more than welcome on the thread......... :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> You do!!
> 
> And you don't return rep hommage no more so you and I are nay longer BFFL!!!
> 
> (*yes my left hand is on my hip, and I'm shaking my head with my lips perfectly pouted* as I type this!)
> 
> So no more nail filing or lip gloss tips from me, no'sirree!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> W33BAM,
> 
> Just like your new AVATAR the....................lol:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am assuming thats the "girls on Tour" pose:whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hello all.... I will be passing around some more reps when I can.... I will have to get Mak today so he will quit bitchin and whinning.....Lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> You do!!
> 
> And you don't return rep hommage no more so you and I are nay longer BFFL!!!
> 
> (yes my left hand is on my hip, and I'm shaking my head with my lips perfectly pouted as I type this!)
> 
> So no more nail filing or lip gloss tips from me, no'sirree!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EDIT!!! NO SOONER HAD I POSTED THIS THAN THE LITTLE DAH'LING REPPED ME! OOPS!!
> 
> WE ARE BFFL AGAIN! IM SO FICKLE!! PMSL!!


GHS has gotten bad about that as well....Damn scoundrels


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Hello all.... I will be passing around some more reps when I can.... I will have to get Mak today so he will quit bitchin and whinning.....Lol


When did I bitch and whine, negged.


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> When did I bitch and whine, negged.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> W33BAM,
> 
> Just like your new AVATAR the....................lol:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am assuming thats the "girls on Tour" pose:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah thats the one!! I love a pose!! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah thats the one!! I love a pose!! :whistling: :thumb:


Ah!! there is the Wee trouble finally emerging from her shell...


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Ah!! there is the Wee trouble finally emerging from her shell...


HaaHaa!! hell, my shell is well and truely discarded!!!!

I have loads of pics of that night but wont bore you with them!! Infact theres loads I canna post! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Infact theres loads I canna post! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Adults lounge? :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Adults lounge? :whistling:


No chance!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> No chance!!


But your friend mrs weeman does... :innocent:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> But your friend mrs weeman does... :innocent:


True but she has a body to die for which im sure you'll agree...

However, they're not rude pics, well, not really! More compromising than rude!!

And most are not of me, therefore I wouldn't dare post them.

Anyway, I aint posting them so there! Nice try!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> True but she has a body to die for which im sure you'll agree...
> 
> However, they're not rude pics, well, not really! More compromising than rude!!
> 
> And most are not of me, therefore I wouldn't dare post them.
> 
> Anyway, I aint posting them so there! Nice try!


Oh of johnny, post them i've not updated my **** bank in a while!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh of johnny, post them i've not updated my **** bank in a while!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ahahahaha!!! 

He pee'd his punts at the RG captions earlier!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Ahahahaha!!!
> 
> He pee'd his punts at the RG captions earlier!! :lol: :lol:


Lol glad you liked it!! No one else has posted anything though!


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol glad you liked it!! No one else has posted anything though!


No cause yours are usually the best, and no-one can beat them!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Post Em W33. I am tired of seeing Maks Wang


----------



## ragahav

Hello everyone ...


----------



## Jester

Hey, I just made my first post in ages and noticed I'm a Bronze member too! I feel quite special.

I also noticed that most of the Bronze members who got this thread going are now silver members. I must have been gone ages!!!


----------



## Judas

Welcome back man.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh

Bronze all the way!!! :beer:

Even though I have no idea how they work the classifications.


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Post Em W33. I am tired of seeing Maks Wang


What the 'compromising' ones??? No sirree!!! :no:

So you will just need to put up with Maks schlong im affraid!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah thats the one!! I love a pose!! :whistling: :thumb:


Cannae beat it hey? :tongue:

The avvys class.... weepee, Ca and Bam..... aka trouble


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I was gonna say her in the middle looks a bit of alright


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I was gonna say her in the middle looks a bit of alright


Sorry Mak they're all very much attached..... and their other halves are all bigger than you too :lol:


----------



## Judas

Hello.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry Mak they're all very much attached..... and their other halves are all bigger than you too :lol:


Penis wise? :lol: I think 2 inches will be hard to beat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Penis wise? :lol: I think 2 inches will be hard to beat.


I've no idea - I don't look at my mates hubbies "bits" or discuss 'em!!! :blink:

I've never heard any of them complaining though pmsl....


----------



## higgz123

i v turned silver, felllow bronzers!

dont worry this will always be my home!


----------



## ryoken

The silver is starting to spread like some mad virus lol:lol: :lol:

I have just loved you all with reppage:cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

afternoon everyone........

fab day, sun is shinning

off to spend the day painting my fence and gardening.....wow im sooooo rock and roll :lol: :lol: :lol:

I see we have even more silvers in our midst.....congrats higgz :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Hello to all bronzers and silvers and even golds  You must be gettin the sun we had yesterday claire :cursing: not to clever today here. Gonna dish out some love people


----------



## clairey.h

I have just finished my fence........ :thumb:

am now a speckled shade of rich cedar....................

I think I got more on me than on the fence.....god knows how im going to get it all off, am off out tomorrow night so might have to srub myself in white spirit....really really dont want to turn up like this.....lol, :lol: :lol: :lol:

just lifted the sleeve of my t-shirt and ive got white patches were the paint didnt get on me.......


----------



## Judas

clairey.h said:


> I have just finished my fence........ :thumb:
> 
> am now a speckled shade of rich cedar....................
> 
> I think I got more on me than on the fence.....god knows how im going to get it all off, am off out tomorrow night so might have to srub myself in white spirit....really really dont want to turn up like this.....lol, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> just lifted the sleeve of my t-shirt and ive got white patches were the paint didnt get on me.......


Thank you for the reps! Well today I went to the gym and just took it easy...Had a swim and just chilled  . Don't know what I'm doing tonight...Think it's a night in with guitar hero.

What about the rest of you?  By the way...Where is Bigbob?


----------



## badger

Bob's in blackpool on a stag do probably blind drunk or arrested possibly both going on my experience of stag do's in blackpool. :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

Judas said:


> Thank you for the reps! Well today I went to the gym and just took it easy...Had a swim and just chilled  . Don't know what I'm doing tonight...Think it's a night in with guitar hero.
> 
> What about the rest of you?  By the way...Where is Bigbob?


I looovvvveeee guitar hero, were on our second one as rob went really rock and roll and smashed the first guitar up..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

when ever I put it on the next moment you look at the clock and 3 hours have gone by......wtf

would love to learn the guitar propaly, promised myself that this year I would buy one..........


----------



## Judas

clairey.h said:


> I looovvvveeee guitar hero, were on our second one as rob went really rock and roll and smashed the first guitar up..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> when ever I put it on the next moment you look at the clock and 3 hours have gone by......wtf
> 
> would love to learn the guitar propaly, promised myself that this year I would buy one..........


Yeah man it's mint, I can play a lot of songs on real guitar...But I am still learning  . When we play Guitar Hero World Tour I normally play drums! Did Rob think he was in 'The Who'?  !

I'm playing Call of Duty world at war on PC at the moment trying to unluck the Nazi Zombie mode! Just been playing it around my cousins and we got to level 7 with two of us, really good fun!

The board isn't the same without Bigbob!


----------



## ragahav

Hello all bronzates (bronzie + mates) .....


----------



## higgz123

morning all!


----------



## Jake H

morning lol im up 2 early


----------



## ragahav

Hey everyone,

just got to know ..I am no more eligible to be a member of this esteem thread .. :sigh: ...

but I will be visiting regularly as before to spread love  ..

so long bronzates ...

P.S: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> just got to know ..I am no more eligible to be a member of this esteem thread .. :sigh: ...
> 
> but I will be visiting regularly as before to spread love  ..
> 
> so long bronzates ...
> 
> P.S: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


bronze for life ragahav!!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> bronze for life ragahav!!!!!!


'

yeah mate ...would like to add bronze at heart for life


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> '
> 
> yeah mate ...would like to add bronze at heart for life


another one bites the dust.............


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> another one bites the dust.............


Think you will be soon Claire, when you get to 250 posts:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Judas said:


> Yeah man it's mint, I can play a lot of songs on real guitar...But I am still learning  . When we play Guitar Hero World Tour I normally play drums! Did Rob think he was in 'The Who'?  !


as soon as rob gets a job again the first thing we said we would buy is the world tour.....hes a **** hot drummer for real so wants to have a go at that.....

want to buy a proper drum set soon as well, so he can teach the kiddies whilst they are young........rock star status start as i mean them to go on in life.....lol

he smashed the guitar cause it kept losing signal with the ps3 and he was doing really well..........then it fcuked up...........soooo rock and roll.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

also at the time to buy the guitar on its own cost more than the game and the guitar....wtf


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Think you will be soon Claire, when you get to 250 posts:laugh:


i dont think it works that way...........but I dont know to be honest....leafman has over 600 posts I think and hes still bronze......


----------



## leafman

It works on time you been here I think claire not sure thow. Hope your all well 

3 month mayb then you change to silver (guess ish)


----------



## ryoken

I havent got a clue how it works but im still proud to be bronze:cool2:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> another one bites the dust.............


hope to see you (and other bronzates) soon at this side of the tunnel  ...


----------



## ragahav

have spread some love ..


----------



## bigbob33

hello boys and girls! just got back from blackpool and i'm still ****ed from yesterday!


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> hello boys and girls! just got back from blackpool and i'm still ****ed from yesterday!


Hope you had a great time mate!!!

I just spread the love too:beer: :beer:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

dam, they changed me into a silver boy, sorry lads been very busy as my dad passed away on da 25th March


----------



## bigbob33

**** me guys, what a weekend I've had! Less than 5 hours kip all weekend and more drinking than you would believe possible.....

I'll let the stories out as soon as I can remember them!


----------



## higgz123

morning all, sounds as tho u had a messy weekend bob!


----------



## bigbob33

Messy isn't the word!


----------



## Rickski

Morning Chaps, been working the weekend 12 hour days so was to tired for posting, well 4 days off now starting with a different gym today for big chest cant wait....gonna spread some love to you all.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Sti_prodrive said:


> dam, they changed me into a silver boy, sorry lads been very busy as my dad passed away on da 25th March


Sorry to hear that! Hope you're all bearing up ok! Big hugs x


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> The silver is starting to spread like some mad virus lol
> 
> I have just loved you all with reppage





KJW said:


> Wow.
> 
> This silver business is getting out of hand!


sooner or later you are going to be sick too ...  ..will rep you to make that fast



Sti_prodrive said:


> dam, they changed me into a silver boy, sorry lads been very busy as my dad passed away on da 25th March


I was following your thread earlier in which you mentioned about your dad illness and then passing away ... I hope you and your family are doing well with coping up...my condolences..


----------



## clairey.h

had an awesome night....went to a kick boxing tourament had vip table the works......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

soo glad I cancelled gym today and I didnt have to get the kiddies off to school....I think that may have finished me...lol

rob won a signed joe calzaghe framed photo montage at an auction they had ...........any offers :lol: :lol: :lol: (serious!!!!!)


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

claire where was the tournament?

im goosed today...wish i was still at home. still - gotta make pennies for food n supplements haha


----------



## clairey.h

it was in bedford......so not that glitzy....lol was in the local corn exchange........

still had loads of fun though


----------



## bigbob33

I'm stuck in work and I really need to sleep!


----------



## D_MMA

still sounds good tho claire.

bob - tell me about it, the missus is off work todayc and will still be in bed. gutted.


----------



## clairey.h

sleep is for the weak............lol

which I am so off for a nap........lol


----------



## Goose

Me too


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!! 

I'm dosed up on caffeine tablets again so am having trouble sitting still at the moment!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP!!!
> 
> I'm dosed up on caffeine tablets again so am having trouble sitting still at the moment!


Yawn!

Im looking forward to my 4 day weekend! WOOP WOOP!!

How was yours Sunny Sonia?


----------



## D_MMA

nearly dinner time. then gunna have a strong coffee (nice idea amazon) then i shud hopefully be set for the day!

goose hows things matey


----------



## Goose

Things are good mate! Feeling a bit tired today but had some awesome sessions over the weekend. Met with James L on saturday he blasted me through back and biceps! Finally feel like im getting somewhere with training. Dropping the weights and going for strict technique - 10-15 reps minimum, getting far more of a burn and hitting the muscle deeper.

How you doing mate?


----------



## ragahav

spread love for the day .. I am out ....will return tomorrow to give more .. 

today I change my routine a bit ...did bend over rows before bench ...hope to improve bench in next one month ..


----------



## D_MMA

Im good Goose mate

last week was like my warm up back into training, stayed on a good diet and trained hard but this week is wher i pick up where i left off a few months back (i quit weights to persue MMA - but miss the SWOLE! Haha)

Just had meal 3 for dinner.

cant wait to get in the gym tonight!


----------



## Goose

I just had my 3rd meal and still hungry. Lowered my carbs by 100grams. Will do this for 2 weeks then for 3rd week lower again by another 100 so ill be on 250g a day. Then ill blast them back up to 450g to help with volumisation!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Yawn!
> 
> Im looking forward to my 4 day weekend! WOOP WOOP!!
> 
> How was yours Sunny Sonia?


Mine was good, I went dancing, did a spot of flirting, went cycling - fell into brambles and stingy nettles it was both hilarious and painful, I went to the gym, had big delicious homemade beef burgers!



Goose said:


> Things are good mate! Feeling a bit tired today but had some awesome sessions over the weekend. Met with James L on saturday he blasted me through back and biceps! Finally feel like im getting somewhere with training. Dropping the weights and going for strict technique - 10-15 reps minimum, getting far more of a burn and hitting the muscle deeper.
> 
> How you doing mate?


Oh glad to see you had a good time! Are you getting some photos soon?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Mine was good, I went dancing, did a spot of flirting, went cycling - fell into brambles and stingy nettles it was both hilarious and painful, I went to the gym, had big delicious homemade beef burgers!
> 
> Oh glad to see you had a good time! Are you getting some photos soon?


How did you manage to fall into the stinging nettles?

My nephew fell in some yesterday! Poor kid, he wasn't happy!

I do have photos but I think I look awful in them! I'm too paranoid when it comes to my body, just never going to be happy I guess. There are some on Facebook if you have that but they are about 10 months old. Recent one that Scott Horton took at Hercules gym on his profile.


----------



## Goose

Oh and where are your photos missy!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> I just had my 3rd meal and still hungry. Lowered my carbs by 100grams. Will do this for 2 weeks then for 3rd week lower again by another 100 so ill be on 250g a day. Then ill blast them back up to 450g to help with volumisation!


Oh no - do you have anything to look forward to later?

I forgot my meals today the protein powder and almonds that I've been having had left my tummy growling, so I decided to have porridge, chocolate protein powder and a sppon of peanut butter mixed in for my dinner - it is delicious!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh no - do you have anything to look forward to later?
> 
> I forgot my meals today the protein powder and almonds that I've been having had left my tummy growling, so I decided to have porridge, chocolate protein powder and a sppon of peanut butter mixed in for my dinner - it is delicious!!


yeah I was eating 450grams of carbohydrates per day but lowered it by 100grams so currently on 350grams a day which is still quite a bit. I am feeling starving now! But its all for a good cause.

I hate it when I forget food, I stress and think what can I have as an alternative!

I was loving peanut butter over the weekend! Yum yum! 

Almonds always leave my tummy feel a bit bloated and wind can be an issue hense why I dont eat them anymore :lol:

:w00t:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> How did you manage to fall into the stinging nettles?
> 
> My nephew fell in some yesterday! Poor kid, he wasn't happy!
> 
> I do have photos but I think I look awful in them! I'm too paranoid when it comes to my body, just never going to be happy I guess. There are some on Facebook if you have that but they are about 10 months old. Recent one that Scott Horton took at Hercules gym on his profile.


Aw - poor nephew!

An over excited puppy ran at me as I got to the bottom of a hill, I swerved to miss it, fell off bike into nettles and brambles and had a dopey dog jumping all over me and licking me!!

Little Tiger - I've only ever seen you looking great in your photos. I think you should post them.



Goose said:


> Oh and where are your photos missy!


I've turned a little camera shy of late. My weight is not going down, my strength is going up slowly and my body feels a bit firmer! It's making me want to stay away from the camera though. This week is going to be a max effort week, gonna give it everything and I'm gonna shift some lbs!

I've just started cycling 10 miles a day too so that should help!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw - poor nephew!
> 
> An over excited puppy ran at me as I got to the bottom of a hill, I swerved to miss it, fell off bike into nettles and brambles and had a dopey dog jumping all over me and licking me!!
> 
> Little Tiger - I've only ever seen you looking great in your photos. I think you should post them.
> 
> I've turned a little camera shy of late. My weight is not going down, my strength is going up slowly and my body feels a bit firmer! It's making me want to stay away from the camera though. This week is going to be a max effort week, gonna give it everything and I'm gonna shift some lbs!
> 
> I've just started cycling 10 miles a day too so that should help!!


In all honesty I can't see a fault in your physique but I do know what you mean when you say about camera shy. I'm not one to be shy but lately I just felt like the pictures are not good enough!!

I may take a few snappy snaps but we'll see.

10 miles a day is darn impressive!!

Its my day off today, trained twice at the weekend and although feel like I could train again tonight I dont feel I would benefit from it, rest = growth as they say.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Morning all...


----------



## bigbob33

Morning max!


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw - poor nephew!
> 
> I've just started cycling 10 miles a day too so that should help!!


10 miles cycling plus work plus gym............. :confused1:

are you super women............ mg:

dont worry your secrets save with me :wink: .....and anyone else who reads this :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

clairey.h said:


> 10 miles cycling plus work plus gym............. :confused1:
> 
> are you super women............ mg:
> 
> dont worry your secrest save with me :wink: .....and anyone else who reads this :lol: :lol:


Haha - I like to think so!!

I used to walk 2.5 miles to and from work with the gym breaking up my journey either on the way there or back but now I've moved a little further away I need to find a way to get that cardio in. Plus it's quicker than getting the bus!


----------



## bigbob33

i've just passed round my very hungover love! i was going to the gym today but i'm still spanked:lol: i'll leave it till tommorow


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> i've just passed round my very hungover love! i was going to the gym today but i'm still spanked:lol: i'll leave it till tommorow


sounds like hair of the dog time to me :wink: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

just booked for a go at body flight the indoor sky diving place........ :bounce: :bounce:

cant wait, I have had the gift voucher since valentines day and have just booked it now, will have to wait for two weeks though cause its so busy......

should be awesome (dont think I have used that word since 1990..... :confused1: )

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> just booked for a go at body flight the indoor sky diving place........ :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> cant wait, I have had the gift voucher since valentines day and have just booked it now, will have to wait for two weeks though cause its so busy......
> 
> should be awesome (dont think I have used that word since 1990..... :confused1: )
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


Wicked! ive got one of them things! I need to book it up as its only vlid until september!!


----------



## clairey.h

where is your one for??

mine is only down the road as its in bedford....apparently it was used in the james bond filming.....I wouldnt know cause when rob put it on I went into the land of nod and woke up when the film had finished.......lol

should be loads of fun though.....really cant wait


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> where is your one for??
> 
> mine is only down the road as its in bedford....apparently it was used in the james bond filming.....I wouldnt know cause when rob put it on I went into the land of nod and woke up when the film had finished.......lol
> 
> should be loads of fun though.....really cant wait


I'm not sure it doesnt say. It says to phone for your nearest location but I havnt got round to that yet!

Its a Virgin experience?


----------



## clairey.h

oh right, I just booked mine direct from www.bodyflight.co.uk

I am sure that will be one of the locations though


----------



## W33BAM

Helloooooo Bronzies... and fellow Silvies!!

How are we all today????


----------



## bigbob33

starting to feel human again now so I might do a few miles of cardio on the bike


----------



## W33BAM

Do a couple for me too please!!

The only cardio I'm doing today is trips to the loo to be sick!! Grrrrrr!! :crying:


----------



## bigbob33

Bless....


----------



## Mad7

Hi guys & girlies

Been without tinternet for the weekend............. Its like cutting your arms off .........lol

Hope all is well in the land of bronze (although the hard core are mostly silver now:cursing:

Keep the training going boys and girls:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

just shared my bronze load..................... very fulfilling


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys, how are we all today?


----------



## ragahav

Good Morning my bronzie mates...hope you all are having a good day


----------



## Rickski

Morning All!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good morning all!!

I'm full of the joys of Spring today, hope everyone else is too!! :-D


----------



## Mad7

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> I'm full of the joys of Spring today, hope everyone else is too!! :-D


Morning all (just)

Wild..................... Top Avatar, very nice :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Mad7 said:


> Morning all (just)
> 
> Wild..................... Top Avatar, very nice :thumb:


Aw thanks!!  Thought it was time for a change!


----------



## Mad7

Not long till the Portsmouth show (26th April) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a mate entering so I will be there on the day with my son Sam who's 11 and loves all the BB stuff.

Wanted to come down and stay for the weekend but got a party on the sat night so I'm driving down on Sunday for the show.

Who else from this thread is planning to attend or even enter ! :whistling:

Good to see you all if you're going as it will be good to catch up and put names to face's:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw thanks!!  Thought it was time for a change!


Yeah I thought about changing mine but still far too much flubber to lose so still have to wait a while...........PMSL :whistling: :whistling::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Goose

DING DONG!


----------



## Goose

Mad7 said:


> Not long till the Portsmouth show (26th April) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have a mate entering so I will be there on the day with my son Sam who's 11 and loves all the BB stuff.
> 
> Wanted to come down and stay for the weekend but got a party on the sat night so I'm driving down on Sunday for the show.
> 
> Who else from this thread is planning to attend or even enter ! :whistling:
> 
> Good to see you all if you're going as it will be good to catch up and put names to face's:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


I shall be attending and dragging a mate and amazon along with me


----------



## Mad7

Hamster said:


> There's a thread in the shows and pros section on the Prtsmouth.
> 
> 100 tickets sold from UKM so should be a good turn out.


Yeah Toms done a good job and should be a laugh with us all sitting together :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

I am assuming you will still be dieting for your show, so I will keep the chocolate, crisps, sweets and treats (bet your drooling now !! ) to a minimum............lol  :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

had long meetings this morning keeping away from some bronze love!


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> I shall be attending and dragging a mate and amazon along with me


Bit of a trek for me...

anyone going the body power expo in may ?


----------



## Mad7

Hamster said:


> I will be 3 weeks out so if you sit near me with that lot i will probly rip your head off..the grumpy mood i will be in


Just for you I will make up a lovely chicken and rice mix !!!............ :rockon:

Hats off to you, wish I could be so dedicated with the diet side :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

cool

will try to keep an eye for you - although i imagine it will be hectic


----------



## Jojo 007

Hello fellow Bronzers! Im gonna be at the Portsmouth Show with Fivos doing photo shoots back stage....can't wait! Be good to meet some people from the site! x


----------



## Goose

Dave - how long is the journey for you to portsmouth?


----------



## Jojo 007

DaveI said:


> Bit of a trek for me...
> 
> anyone going the body power expo in may ?


yea im going looking forward to it particularly as seni was cancelled this year...


----------



## D_MMA

goose - about 4 1/2 hours mate


----------



## D_MMA

Jojo 007 said:


> yea im going looking forward to it particularly as seni was cancelled this year...


Will keep my eye for you to then JoJo


----------



## Jojo 007

DaveI said:


> Will keep my eye for you to then JoJo


yea def, be interesting to see how many people i recognise from uk muscle!


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> goose - about 4 1/2 hours mate


 Geeze! 2 1/2 for me.


----------



## Mad7

Jojo 007 said:


> yea def, be interesting to see how many people i recognise from uk muscle!


jojo, you can't miss me, i'm a foot tall, blue and I wear a white hat......... :lol: :lol: :lol: .

I have told my mate to look out for fivos backstage and make sure he gets his photo done by him. Tiny Tom has prepared him (Rob Jones) so i think he has arranged something with fivos anyway

Look forward to seeing you there:thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

Hamster said:


> I will probly be that hungry i will chew your leg off!
> 
> Even sh!t chicken and rice sounds tasty right now.
> 
> Cath, you're in a bad way..........not long now chick........ just think of the end goal !!!!!! CHEESECAKE....... PMSL :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jojo 007

Mad7 said:


> jojo, you can't miss me, i'm a foot tall, blue and I wear a white hat......... :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> 
> I have told my mate to look out for fivos backstage and make sure he gets his photo done by him. Tiny Tom has prepared him (Rob Jones) so i think he has arranged something with fivos anyway
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there:thumbup1:


haha i think i mite recognise u then :lol: .....i will probably be the tallest woman there, just look for the six foot blonde and u will have found me lol! I will be assisting Fivos :innocent: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I have to agree with mad, nice avi!


----------



## Mad7

Jojo 007 said:


> haha i think i mite recognise u then :lol: .....i will probably be the tallest woman there, just look for the six foot blonde and u will have found me lol! I will be assisting Fivos :innocent: :lol:


I always look for the 6 ft blonde............lol:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Funny though as they never see me ha ha ha ha :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007

Mad7 said:


> I always look for the 6 ft blonde............lol:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Funny though as they never see me ha ha ha ha :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


maybe they dont like ur white hat!?! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

i've just pread my bronze love:bounce:


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all i just spread the love too:bounce:

hope your all having a lovely day im now busy job hunting after being made redundant:cursing:


----------



## Jojo 007

ryoken said:


> afternoon all i just spread the love too:bounce:
> 
> hope your all having a lovely day im now busy job hunting after being made redundant:cursing:


oh no....good luck in finding alternative employment


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck with the job hunting mate!


----------



## ryoken

Jojo 007 said:


> oh no....good luck in finding alternative employment





bigbob33 said:


> Good luck with the job hunting mate!


cheers :beer: :beer:

I have a couple of interviews lined up so hopefully will be all sorted pretty quick


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Yeah Toms done a good job and should be a laugh with us all sitting together :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> I am assuming you will still be dieting for your show, so I will keep the chocolate, crisps, sweets and treats (bet your drooling now !! ) to a minimum............lol  :laugh:


I should be travelling down with Hamster and Beklet.... 2 weeks out from first show for me so keep the sweeties far away if you value your life


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> I should be travelling down with Hamster and Beklet.... 2 weeks out from first show for me so keep the sweeties far away if you value your life


I dunno, all you women being strict and staying pure............. :whistling: Whats the world coming too .....lol:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Look forward to seeing you all:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> I dunno, *all you women being strict and staying pure.............* :whistling: Whats the world coming too .....lol:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all:thumbup1:


Who said anything about that?????? :confused1:

Am dieting, thats all........ :whistling:  :innocent: :devil2:

ps how cute are these smileys next to each other? Gonna start putting them everywhere.......

:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who said anything about that?????? :confused1:
> 
> Am dieting, thats all........ :whistling:  :innocent: :devil2:
> 
> ps how cute are these smileys next to each other? Gonna start putting them everywhere.......
> 
> :whistling: :innocent:


So only pure on the inside :whistling: ....... I like that....lol :thumb:

And i think this row is how your mind works :whistling:  :innocent: :devil2: Confused, happy, what a saint, and such a sinner !!!

 :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> So only pure on the inside :whistling: ....... I like that....lol :thumb:
> 
> And i think this row is how your mind works :whistling:  :innocent: :devil2: Confused, happy, what a saint, and such a sinner !!!
> 
> :laugh:


Yup.... sums me up pretty darned well actually......

Do you know me...???? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fellow bronzers!


----------



## bigballer

hi new user to the forum, got a few questions, i have been trinag and dieting right and hard for the past 2 years, a recent trip to india, scored me 100tabs of 40mg tabs of andriol testocaps(organon), 150 neurobol(stanozonal) 2mg tabs, ive got 45cc os organon sustonan 250mg, 25 testoviron depots. i am 6'1, 215lbs, looking to make solid lean gains, i understand the die, whats the best safe cycle to gain 10to 15 lbs? is this andriol any good? is the stanozonal anygood for gains???? posted by lost ans cinfused to the juice!


----------



## bigbob33

For your first cycle mate I'd just do 500 mg of sus a week for 10-12 weeks, save the rest for a few cycles down the line


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Will look out for you at the show too Zar.

college today (day release) its crap.


----------



## ragahav

hello all my bronzie mates ..hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## W33BAM

Good morning to all you little sh1tty coloured flakes of imbisealic undergraduate nuisance plebs!! hahahahahaaa!!! Just kidding chums!!!

Just can't help but let my middle class ponsy persona take over for a few minutes to sh1t all over you!! 

How is everyone today?? Got much planned??

I actually did manage to man up enough yesterday to go to the gym, despite feeling rougher than a badgers erse (please note: not actual badgers erse!) to do mondays work out.

Feeling it today. Still got sore kiddlies, well just my left one, but I'm ok.

Vit c intake has increased and I'm drinking that much water im floating.

Quads, hams and glutes for me tonight.... My favorite.


----------



## D_MMA

W33BAM said:


> Good morning to all you little sh1tty coloured flakes of imbisealic undergraduate nuisance plebs!!


I love it when you talk dirty ! haha

not much on today, college day so easy and away from work, gunna go to the gym at dinner tho so can go to trafford centre tonight straight after i finish

Legs today


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

Hope you start feeling better soon young lady - kidney complaints are rotten!!


----------



## badger

W33BAM said:


> Good morning to all you little sh1tty coloured flakes of imbisealic undergraduate nuisance plebs!! hahahahahaaa!!! Just kidding chums!!!
> 
> Just can't help but let my middle class ponsy persona take over for a few minutes to sh1t all over you!!
> 
> How is everyone today?? Got much planned??
> 
> I actually did manage to man up enough yesterday to go to the gym, despite feeling rougher than a badgers erse (please note: not actual badgers erse!) to do mondays work out.
> 
> Feeling it today. Still got sore kiddlies, well just my left one, but I'm ok.
> 
> Vit c intake has increased and I'm drinking that much water im floating.
> 
> Quads, hams and glutes for me tonight.... My favorite.


legal disclaimer " not my 4rse " :lol: feel for you with the kidneys get plenty of cranberry juice fired down ya it'll sort u out just go steady on the vodka though we all know what u jocks are like


----------



## Judas

Hi all! Just brought myself a new digital SLR camera  ...Nikon d60, now to get snapping. Everyone good today?


----------



## badger

yeah good mate, nice camera what subjects you thinking of taking ?


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> legal disclaimer " not my 4rse " :lol: feel for you with the kidneys get plenty of cranberry juice fired down ya it'll sort u out just go steady on the vodka though we all know what u jocks are like


HaaHaa!! Thanks for your concern. Its agony but Im a warrior!! pmsl!

I HATE cranberries but I'v been taking the supplement instead...



badger said:


> yeah good mate, nice camera what subjects you thinking of taking ?


Subjects?? Oooh get you!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judas

badger said:


> yeah good mate, nice camera what subjects you thinking of taking ?


Ahaha not sure yet, only really just started getting into photography...Just been doing my research and watching some videos on Youtube!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ahhh guys and girls I'm bored!!

HHhmm keep looking to the future as the big 25 will soon be upon me and I fancy a change!! Apparently the world is my oyster but I don't know what to do with it!! RAF - big possibilty but don't think my kidneys are good enough, Uni - should I go or shouldn't I? Feel a little old for it. Oh decisions decisions!!

Nice camera Judas!! :thumb: :thumb : Good call on Youtubing, going to toddle along and see if anyone can help me out with my camera!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Will look out for you at the show too Zar.
> 
> college today (day release) its crap.


Should hope so too!

I'll be the wee blondie shamelessly flaunting her awesome abs in the smallest top and lowest cut trousers imaginable, since will be 2 weeks out from comp :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Should hope so too!
> 
> I'll be the wee blondie shamelessly flaunting her awesome abs in the smallest top and lowest cut trousers imaginable, since will be 2 weeks out from comp :lol: :lol: :lol:


Never one to let the team down Zar!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Will look out for you at the show too Zar.
> 
> college today (day release) its crap.





W33BAM said:


> Never one to let the team down Zar!!


Aye well..... you know me.....  :cool2: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Zara-Leoni said:


> Should hope so too!
> 
> I'll be the wee blondie shamelessly flaunting her awesome abs in the smallest top and lowest cut trousers imaginable, since will be 2 weeks out from comp :lol: :lol: :lol:


Showing off then :laugh: , ill be the jealous one coming up sayin "hey Zar, any idea who i am?" haha

Should be good, will be fun to meet some people of here.

Wild_Amazon - RAF has plenty of options, i work for BAE and we liaise with the RAF alot, loads of opportunities.

good im bored today, went to the gym and hammered my legs at dinner tho


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Should hope so too!
> 
> I'll be the wee blondie shamelessly flaunting her awesome abs in the smallest top and *lowest cut trousers imaginable*, since will be 2 weeks out from comp :lol: :lol: :lol:


Zara, you can do better than that............... Hot pants are in !!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Could be a bit cheeky for you (in more ways than one..lol) but happy days for the rest of us:whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> Showing off then :laugh: , ill be the jealous one coming up sayin "hey Zar, any idea who i am?" haha
> 
> Should be good, will be fun to meet some people of here.


Why not eh? Lifes to short to be shy (or fat) 



Mad7 said:


> Zara, you can do better than that............... Hot pants are in !!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Could be a bit cheeky for you (in more ways than one..lol) but happy days for the rest of us:whistling:  :whistling:


Actually, considered it :lol:

Depends on the weather.....


----------



## D_MMA

Mad7 said:


> Could be a bit cheeky for you (in more ways than one..lol) but happy days for the rest of us:whistling:  :whistling:


reps for an ace idea!!! haha


----------



## D_MMA

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why not eh? Lifes to short to be shy (or fat)


Im not Fat...its called Bulking :whistling: haha

having 8 weeks of trainin up until last week has killed me


----------



## Rickski

Good day all, been struck down for 2 days with man flu and not regular flu real man flu the type where I can only play my x-box and call out to the wife for what I need........so no gym for 2 days I hope I am up to it tomorrow just braught the shopping in and it felt like deal lifting serious plates.....I feel ****, hope everybody else is good and having fun.


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why not eh? Lifes to short to be shy (or fat)
> 
> Thats me out then seeing i'm short, shy & fat..........lol.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Mad7 starts his *SUN DANCE * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## D_MMA

real man flu, only cure is gears of war 2 and brews on tap hahaha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Wild_Amazon - RAF has plenty of options, i work for BAE and we liaise with the RAF alot, loads of opportunities.


That's the thing I really want to do but my kidneys are crap so it will be down to them working properly when I have my medical! Trying to line up a plan B though!!



Rickski said:


> Good day all, been struck down for 2 days with man flu and not regular flu real man flu the type where I can only play my x-box and call out to the wife for what I need........so no gym for 2 days I hope I am up to it tomorrow just braught the shopping in and it felt like deal lifting serious plates.....I feel ****, hope everybody else is good and having fun.


Get better soon Mr, loads of vit C, x-box, hot baths and body rubs!


----------



## D_MMA

whos giving out body rubs? haha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> whos giving out body rubs? haha


Only when it's man flu!! I hear it's nasty!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Only when it's man flu!! I hear it's nasty!


Worst illness known to man.... nothing else on earth like it.... women cant possibly understand... childbirth dnt even come close.... etc etc etc..... 

That the one?


----------



## Goose

You got it in one Zara..

It's like the fcuking plague!! I have been fortunate enough to only have it the once this year.. Hopefully not again any time soon.


----------



## D_MMA

haha its a killer, puts us down for days!

its true Zar, you wouldnt understand


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Worst illness known to man.... nothing else on earth like it.... women cant possibly understand... childbirth dnt even come close.... etc etc etc.....
> 
> That the one?


T'is indeed, but they always seem able to summon the energy to jump your bones!


----------



## badger

W33BAM said:


> Subjects?? Oooh get you!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


F*cking hell did sound a bit posh and technical didn't it, keep forgetting i'm a lorry driving yorkshire boy should have said "wat tha finkin o tekkin them there fotos ov"


----------



## bigbob33

badger said:


> F*cking hell did sound a bit posh and technical didn't it, keep forgetting i'm a lorry driving yorkshire boy should have said "wat tha finkin o tekkin them there fotos ov"


thats more like it northern boy:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> You got it in one Zara..
> 
> It's like the fcuking plague!! I have been fortunate enough to only have it the once this year.. Hopefully not again any time soon.





DaveI said:


> haha its a killer, puts us down for days!
> 
> its true Zar, you wouldnt understand


Pair of girls.....  :lol:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> T'is indeed, but they always seem able to summon the energy to jump your bones!


...aye...... funny that hey.....  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oooooooh! I forgot!

Kissy smiley!!!!!!!! 

:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## D_MMA

nealry time for me to do one for the day... god i hate the day release at college.

anyone doing anything fun tonight?

im shopping at trafford centre!


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pair of girls.....  :lol:


Insulting your ownselves! :lol: I like.


----------



## bigbob33

just sleep for me, i still cant speak properly since i got back from blackpool!


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> F*cking hell did sound a bit posh and technical didn't it, keep forgetting i'm a lorry driving yorkshire boy should have said "wat tha finkin o tekkin them there fotos ov"


HaaHaa!! That's more like it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Good day bronzers and those who just like to pretend to b bronzers :whistling: 

Just droppin by to spread some love


----------



## ragahav

hey leafman whats the background on your avvy


----------



## ragahav

have given my share of love for today..hope to see you some silver from here soon


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> oooooooh! I forgot!
> 
> Kissy smiley!!!!!!!!
> 
> :whistling: :innocent:


 :lol: :lol:     :tongue: :tongue: :beer:

:rockon:

"thats how its done..........


----------



## bigbob33

just spread the love


----------



## ryoken

just dropping by to share the love:beer:


----------



## Judas

Just shared the love guys, enjoy.


----------



## badger

chucked some love about, if i've missed u let me know


----------



## D_MMA

mornin bronzers

shatterd today and legs have started there achness...

going for a meal in manchester tonight then no doubt round a few bars. i wont be drinkin to numb the pain of walking tho haha


----------



## D_MMA

Wooooo

Im silver now.rock on.


----------



## ragahav

hello all bronzie mates ..hope you are doing well


----------



## ryoken

Ahhhh i went to sleep and woke up silver:lol: its like a plague:whistling:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> Ahhhh i went to sleep and woke up silver:lol: its like a plague:whistling:


Nice one! Im still a wee bronzer!


----------



## Goose

weird seeing as we joine the same month, yet i have more posts and more reps than you??

Crazy world!!


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> weird seeing as we joine the same month, yet i have more posts and more reps than you??
> 
> Crazy world!!


you should of been silver ages ago i rekon lorian is keeping you bronze :lol:

im sure your be a silver soon mate:beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Wooooo
> 
> Im silver now.rock on.


Woohoo!!



ragahav said:


> hello all bronzie mates ..hope you are doing well


I'm superb thanks!! It's almost the weekend and I cannot wait!!



KJW said:


> Another day, more work!
> 
> Roll on the weekend...when...I'm working again!
> 
> Mental.


Oh no that sucks, make sure you manage to fit some fun in there somewhere!!


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> you should of been silver ages ago i rekon lorian is keeping you bronze :lol:
> 
> im sure your be a silver soon mate:beer:


Maybe its just not meant to be ...


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> weird seeing as we joine the same month, yet i have more posts and more reps than you??
> 
> Crazy world!!





Goose said:


> Maybe its just not meant to be ...


you will soon cross that bridge mate, not that it matters much (actually it does matter :tongue: tbh ..feels good) but anyway ...I think when you will reach silver you avvy will look much better with 2k + post in your belt and silver status ..


----------



## bigbob33

I'm still bronze as well goose mate!


----------



## Judas

I'm still bronze guys!


----------



## MasterBlaster

ryoken said:


> Ahhhh i went to sleep and woke up silver:lol: its like a plague:whistling:


Sweet!!! Thats what you get for sleeping.... Sleeping is for pussies.. :lol:


----------



## leafman

Hello everyone and nowt wrong with remaining bronze goose buddy :thumbup1: And gold is weak as far as metals go  and silver is just what people get when they cant afford gold :lol: b bronze b proud lol. just givin some love out


----------



## higgz123

aint posted in while! so heres some love!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hello everyone and nowt wrong with remaining bronze goose buddy :thumbup1: And gold is weak as far as metals go  and silver is just what people get when they cant afford gold :lol: b bronze b proud lol. just givin some love out


Gold isn't weak, its just softer. And everyone knows a true Alpha is secure and confident enough to admit their soft side  Its also expensive, bronze is cheap 

Though think Lorian needs to make a platinum catagory for me and a few others..... :whistling:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gold isn't weak, its just softer. And everyone knows a true Alpha is secure and confident enough to admit their soft side  Its also expensive, bronze is cheap
> 
> *Though think Lorian needs to make a platinum catagory for me and a few others.....* :whistling:


He told me he would do if you put up another picture of your bottom!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jimbo said:


> He told me he would do if you put up another picture of your bottom!


Another one???

I'd have thought yous would be sick of the sight of that thing by now.... :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## ryoken

just spreading you all some loving:cool2:


----------



## Rickski

Happy Friday all, well of to work for three days so no gym booooo...whats everyones plans for the weekend.


----------



## bigbob33

morning guys! i'm going camping in paignton on monday for a week, hope the weather holds up so i can get some fishing in


----------



## Mad7

Morning guys & girlies,

No training today. The weather is meant to be S$it today so not sure whats to do.

Anyone got any good ideas ??


----------



## Mad7

just spreading the bronze luuuuuv !! :tongue: All tanks are empty now......


----------



## bigbob33

self love?


----------



## bigbob33

just spread my load all over the bronze nation


----------



## ragahav

Hey bronze buddies ..hope everyone is doing fine ... spreading love to bronze mates to fasten their silvering process


----------



## Judas

Morning all! Just having a nice cup of tea and reading the forums! Whats everyone doing today?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just repped this whole page and now I need to go find W33BAM to give her the dose of daily reppage she is deserving of...(most of the time) haha


----------



## ryoken

Reps for you all:beer:


----------



## Rickski

Just spread the love again:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

oui .. it says I have given too much reputation in last 24 hours ....


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> morning guys! i'm going camping in paignton on monday for a week, hope the weather holds up so i can get some fishing in


Wish u look big guy what u fish for? I go carp fishing sometimes barbel and stuff. Prefer fishing for the big fookers thow (not that i caught many 19pound carp pb) Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

jus popped in to say yo and that I am still alive haha I know I haven't posted in awhile been sooooo busy!

got a wedding reception to go to later too!! argh too much to do. the bulking cycle is going well, epistane is good! I am enjoying it, no bad sides or anything woo hoo.

how is everyone doing? hope everyone is well... I'll quickly splurge my love about n bugger off again haha


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> jus popped in to say yo and that I am still alive haha I know I haven't posted in awhile been sooooo busy!
> 
> got a wedding reception to go to later too!! argh too much to do. the bulking cycle is going well, epistane is good! I am enjoying it, no bad sides or anything woo hoo.
> 
> how is everyone doing? hope everyone is well... I'll quickly splurge my love about n bugger off again haha


 blimey mate i thought you had left or something aint seen you about for ages!!!!

hope you have a good time at the wedding reception and glad to hear the cycles going well


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> blimey mate i thought you had left or something aint seen you about for ages!!!!
> 
> hope you have a good time at the wedding reception and glad to hear the cycles going well


thanks mate  :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Enjoy your reception mate!


----------



## ragahav

spread love for the day


----------



## bigbob33

happy easter guys! just spread the easter love


----------



## ryoken

just spreading some more love!


----------



## bigbob33

its a love fest!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gold isn't weak, its just softer. And everyone knows a true Alpha is secure and confident enough to admit their soft side  Its also expensive, bronze is cheap
> 
> Though think Lorian needs to make a platinum catagory for me and a few others..... :whistling:


didnt see this :lol: :cursing: platinum for the OLD members mayb :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## ryoken

leafman said:


> didnt see this :lol: :cursing: platinum for the OLD members mayb :whistling: :laugh:


I heard you get a Bus pass when you make platinum:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## leafman

leafman said:


> Wish u look big guy what u fish for? I go carp fishing sometimes barbel and stuff. Prefer fishing for the big fookers thow (not that i caught many 19pound carp pb) Good luck :thumbup1:


Big bob what u fish for buddy?? This was on previous page lol


----------



## leafman

ryoken said:


> I heard you get a Bus pass when you make platinum:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And u can also park in them parking places reserved for the old and week :lol:


----------



## ryoken

we need to get the chat going in this thread because its getting difficult to rep you all lol it keeps saying you cant rep this post twice etc :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

leafman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And u can also park in them parking places reserved for the old and week :lol:


 Gold members get to park there already i believe:whistling: :ban:


----------



## leafman

ryoken said:


> we need to get the chat going in this thread because its getting difficult to rep you all lol it keeps saying you cant rep this post twice etc :thumb:


Ohhh im sure Zar will hav sommat to say when she sees them comments :lol: I mean u did admit Z that gold is SOFTER than bronze :whistling:


----------



## Rickski

Morning all last day at work on the door then back to the gym after an enforced week of with man flu, can't wait. Happy easter to all will splurge my love when I arrive home later, have a great day whatever you are all doing.


----------



## bigbob33

leafman said:


> Big bob what u fish for buddy?? This was on previous page lol


Sea fishing from the shore mate, big congers, cod, mackrel and anything else that fancies a go! I caught a 60lb conger from a cliff mark near Weston last year and was glad I'd been down the gym!


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> Sea fishing from the shore mate, big congers, cod, mackrel and anything else that fancies a go! I caught a 60lb conger from a cliff mark near Weston last year and was glad I'd been down the gym!


Thats big ****in eel mate lol :cursing: Id love that but went sea fishing once from whitby was sick as a dog caught a 2 pound cod lol. Hopin to get a 20 plus carp this year or mayb even a thirty (if i get time to put in). 60 pound conger :lol: i want one in a big tank in my garden :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

you could use it for home protection! they are nasty bastards...


----------



## Guest

Havent stopped in this thread in awhile. Wanted to give a shout out to all the bronzers of the world  Hope you all have a great Easter and remember....... One day you will become a Silver


----------



## ryoken

ZEUS said:


> Havent stopped in this thread in awhile. Wanted to give a shout out to all the bronzers of the world  Hope you all have a great Easter and remember....... One day you will become a Silver


happy easter mate

too late for some of us:lol: :lol:

we have to remember one day we will be gold:confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Happy Easter bronze buddies ......


----------



## gambitbullet

Goose said:


> Im here. Most elitest out of Gold and Silver


arnt all us bronze a handsome bunch:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

The finest folk on the board!


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> The finest folk on the board!


second that ..after all silvers and golds are produced form bronze only


----------



## gambitbullet

ragahav said:


> second that ..after all silvers and golds are produced form bronze only


building block of the board id say


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> second that ..after all silvers and golds are produced form bronze only


We are the foundation upon which everything else is built!


----------



## W33BAM

FFS Guys, your letting the side doon!!

I come back after a few days and I have to trawl through all the muck over TWO PAGES to find this thread! Now don't let this sh1t happen again or there will be some serious ass whoopings!! pmsl!!

Been offline for a few days, I broke my laptop, well in actual fact one of my dags donkey kicked the screen and put a whopping great black blob in the middle of my screen which progressively got worse and I now have a 2 inch by 4 inch rectangle of screen!!!

I gots me a shiney new laptop though so it's all good!!

AND after all my preaching about how ace my iphone is despite me already breaking the first one, I broke my second one!!! I dropped it doon the loo and it didnt float well!!

Infact it frazzled, vibrated for about 10 minutes, heat up warmer than an oven then wouldn't switch back on again. Fcukin ragin!

And Johnnys laptop is slower than a week in jail so I had no way of getting online.

Cause it's a bank holiday I have to wait until wednesday for my new phone. AND it's a complete bu99er cause as my old laptop is fecked and I cant get into my old phone I think I have lost all of my contacts, applications, itunes etc etc. FFS! I had 5,400 songs in my itunes too! Most purchased! BALLS!!

But, I am back online, so Maxy you can chillax! I'm fine but thank you so much for your concern. Nice to know I was missed!!


----------



## W33BAM

Oh and RobertoC, post sommat so I can return the hommage!! I've searched pages upon pages and canny find a bean.....

I am dis.GUSTED at your lack of Bronzed postage!!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

just dropping in for some love sharing! :thumb:

if i missed anyone i will get you tommorrow:beer:


----------



## ragahav

hello all .. I haven't been able to be around much lately ...busy with my masters admission stuff...hope everything gets sorted quickly...I am anxious about the pending results ..really hoping for a breakthrough as the current offers are not very appealing ...


----------



## bigbob33

I'm now camping!


----------



## Mad7

Hi ya Guys & Girls

Been a way for a few days...................... Think we need to focus and link arms bronzer's, this thread has slipped down the list 

So hope all had a good one and you are all full of the chocolate type of eggs    .

Don't forget, it all starts again tomorrow (but tomorrow never comes.....) :innocent:

Gonna spread the luuuuuuuv now :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

have already spread love to recent posters ...cant go back too far as in hurry..bigbob33 it seems I have given you too much love as the message says "you have to spread reputation before you give to ..."....


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> FFS Guys, your letting the side doon!!
> 
> I come back after a few days and I have to trawl through all the muck over TWO PAGES to find this thread! Now don't let this sh1t happen again or there will be some serious ass whoopings!! pmsl!!
> 
> Been offline for a few days, I broke my laptop, well in actual fact one of my dags donkey kicked the screen and put a whopping great black blob in the middle of my screen which progressively got worse and I now have a 2 inch by 4 inch rectangle of screen!!!
> 
> I gots me a shiney new laptop though so it's all good!!
> 
> AND after all my preaching about how ace my iphone is despite me already breaking the first one, I broke my second one!!! I dropped it doon the loo and it didnt float well!!
> 
> Infact it frazzled, vibrated for about 10 minutes, heat up warmer than an oven then wouldn't switch back on again. Fcukin ragin!
> 
> And Johnnys laptop is slower than a week in jail so I had no way of getting online.
> 
> Cause it's a bank holiday I have to wait until wednesday for my new phone. AND it's a complete bu99er cause as my old laptop is fecked and I cant get into my old phone I think I have lost all of my contacts, applications, itunes etc etc. FFS! I had 5,400 songs in my itunes too! Most purchased! BALLS!!
> 
> But, I am back online, so Maxy you can chillax! I'm fine but thank you so much for your concern. Nice to know I was missed!!


lmfao :thumbup1:

I hate bankholidays aswell waiting for everything to open again :cursing:


----------



## leafman

Bob u caught out yet mate (if u can answer) ???

Watch ur fingers (or arm ) if u catch one of them beasty eels


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> lmfao :thumbup1:
> 
> I hate bankholidays aswell waiting for everything to open again :cursing:


I know, it's a huge pain in the erse!!

And can I just say leafy, you have fair whacked some size on your soldiers and armies in this past while. Well done buddy!


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> I know, it's a huge pain in the erse!!
> 
> And can I just say leafy, you have fair whacked some size on your soldiers and armies in this past while. Well done buddy!


I remem when id just started and wanted to post a pic up, and u told me how to do it lol i wasnt gonna post after i seen u pmsl was too emmbarresed hahaha.

Cheers thow its been 9 week now nearly but wanna get a lot bigger for somat to do


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

good easter?


----------



## ragahav

hey everybody..feeling uneasy today ..stomach upset and last night went to bed late ...busy with my admission stuff ..if everything goes right then I will be moving to U.S after 3 months


----------



## D_MMA

sounds good ragahav

not the best myself today. think the sudden ealry morning has done me in haha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning boys and girls!!

Hope all is ok in your worlds!

I have come to work today for a rest, sooooo sleepy, too much fun and too many games!! Might have to take a nap at lunchtime!


----------



## D_MMA

lunch is over, were is WA ? lol

tired myself today. Gym tonight tho hopefully


----------



## W33BAM

Olla!!

Hope everyone is well. Rest day for me today. Done chest and arms last night, my shoulder aches today though.

I need to start doing cardio pronto cause I'm getting fat again! I aint done any in about 3 weeks and it doesn't help that I ate a whole easter egg and a mahoosive bar of dairy milk caramel, a fry up, a massive bag of onion rings and more!!!

I think cause Johnny canny eat crap he just cooks/buys it for me instead!! So its his fault!! I blame him!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

Hi all,

Agree with you all, tired, bloated and in desperate need of cardio............

So much easier to push and pull the iron though:whistling:

Got to get me head in gear and my a$$ on the treadmill:rolleyes:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> lunch is over, were is WA ? lol
> 
> tired myself today. Gym tonight tho hopefully


 :bounce: :bounce: I'm here!! I'm here!! Just!!

My lunch is not until 2 today - I feel like doing some hard cardio later - gonna try and book myself on to the body combat class, I love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## leafman

hii all, weebam wish i could be eating easter eggs but iv had toothach :cursing: seriously considerin gettin ****ed and draggin it out coz its doin me head in.

WA lovin ur pic in miss uk muscle :thumbup1:

reps will be dished out once i can and ..

big bob u catch out?? if so get a pic up


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

leafman said:


> hii all, weebam wish i could be eating easter eggs but iv had toothach :cursing: seriously considerin gettin ****ed and draggin it out coz its doin me head in.
> 
> WA lovin ur pic in miss uk muscle :thumbup1:
> 
> reps will be dished out once i can and ..
> 
> big bob u catch out?? if so get a pic up


Thanks Leafy!! Haha, I'm such a tart!! I need to find new people to take photos of, can't keep taking them of myself!


----------



## ryoken

hello bronzers and silvers how is everyone today??


----------



## leafman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Leafy!! Haha, I'm such a tart!! I need to find new people to take photos of, can't keep taking them of myself!


You can take photos of me anytime :whistling: but u gotta giv me at least another 12 week :tongue:


----------



## leafman

ryoken said:


> hello bronzers and silvers how is everyone today??


im fine buddy hope ur well. Nice sunny day out there so just gonna eat then take a dog out for walk. Bring on the summer


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

leafman said:


> You can take photos of me anytime :whistling: but u gotta giv me at least another 12 week :tongue:


Haha - I'll hold you to that!! :001_tt2:


----------



## leafman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - I'll hold you to that!! :001_tt2:


thats not fair ur tounge wiggles  mine doesnt errr that sounds wrong i mean in smily pics :tongue: see lol, and u can hold me to it no probs :lol:


----------



## ryoken

leafman said:


> im fine buddy hope ur well. Nice sunny day out there so just gonna eat then take a dog out for walk. Bring on the summer


im doing great got legs this evening and then watching underworld 3 with the missis tonight so should be a good day all in all:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

just spread my love around again because i love you all:lol:


----------



## ragahav

I too have spread it ..........


----------



## badger

Back from Paris had a top time but f*ck me is it expensive, just to top it they changed the flight times and we missed the flight home had to buy some more tickets got home to find the boilers blown up :cursing: !!!!!!!!

Gonna be one skint badger this month methinks, gonna have to pimp my 4rse out to pay the bills mg: .

On the plus side off to see Pink in birmingham this weekend me & 2 of my mates + the respective ladies stopping down there for the night so mucho drinking gonna be happening


----------



## solidcecil

I am now Bronze! YAY! :thumb:

please welcome and embrace you new brother


----------



## D_MMA

morning all my bronze friends

hope all is well


----------



## ragahav

hey bronzies and neighbors ...hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## Rickski

Morning all, hows everyone........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning guys,

All is well with me - I have a belly full of oats and am now drinking my green tea with lemon, yummy!! 

Hope everyone has a big fat smile on their face today! :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Alls good here WA - Much better than yesterday & i made the gym last night 

just had a cnp flapjack as a snack. love them at the minute lol

Gunna be a quiet week i think. dunno what to do with my apprentice tho..


----------



## Mad7

solidcecil said:


> I am now Bronze! YAY! :thumb:
> 
> please welcome and embrace you new brother


Welcome to the bronze flock..................


----------



## leafman

good day bronze folk :thumbup1: reps to b followed shortly may even hit few silvers on the way :whistling: but defo no golds :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Just dropping in to share the love and then im off out as im fed up with trying to get the pages to load on here its doing my head in:cursing:


----------



## Mad7

All seems to be working normally again and i think the site is even quicker now.

Happy days and reps for all :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

morning boys, girls, and the rest of you

hope we are all ok today

iv got a quiet day ahead, so i hope this thread ain as quiet as it has been past few days!


----------



## Goose

Morning all.. Not be online much recently just been too busy with work, training and sleeping 

Hope everyones cool.


----------



## D_MMA

welcome back Goose

hope training and life is going well dude


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

Glad you have a nice easy day ahead - I work in a team of three and two of them are off ill today and which sucks, today I shall be playing Supergirl and Miss Grouch!!


----------



## ragahav

Hello all.......

Hope everyone is doing fine ..........spreading love for the day .....


----------



## jay_handley

good morning fellow bronzer's lol.


----------



## Judas

Morning squire.


----------



## D_MMA

supergirl? got the costume? lol

done quite alot today considering i thought id be stuck to UK-M for the day!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Got the T-shirt - may have to wear it tomorrow! 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Rickski

Hello all hope all is well with everyone back to work tonight just gonna squeeze in a quick shoulder session before I go although still feeling rough and having trouble eating after a couple to many beers last night with the football.


----------



## marclee0988

hmmmm bronze, silver , gold how does that system work exactly?


----------



## W33BAM

Hello minions!! haha!!

Hows is everyone today??

Rickers, I need to be a rep slag before I can return the hommage.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Hello minions!! haha!!
> 
> Hows is everyone today??
> 
> Rickers, I need to be a rep slag before I can return the hommage.....


Hey there L...Good to see you. What have you been up to?

Its finally starting to get nice out here, its actually shorts and tee shirt weather. :bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Hey there L...Good to see you. What have you been up to?
> 
> Its finally starting to get nice out here, its actually shorts and tee shirt weather. :bounce:


A'ite blud, not been up to much. Just keeping my head down and eating loadsa a sweeties!! I'm a bloater! It's ace! Only I aint looked in a full length mirror for over a week so I'll let you know how ace it is when I finally do!! pmsl!!

My THIRD i-phone finally arrived yesterday (and one of the dogs ate my lunch when I answered the door to the courier! feckers!) and I've almost got all the software installed in my new laptop so I almost have a good life again!! :lol: :lol:

Whats the chat with you G??


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> A'ite blud, not been up to much. Just keeping my head down and eating loadsa a sweeties!! I'm a bloater! It's ace! Only I aint looked in a full length mirror for over a week so I'll let you know how ace it is when I finally do!! pmsl!!
> 
> My THIRD i-phone finally arrived yesterday (and one of the dogs ate my lunch when I answered the door to the courier! feckers!) and I've almost got all the software installed in my new laptop so I almost have a good life again!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats the chat with you G??


I have taken the last few day off from training to rest my body but other than that I have just been working hard....


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Got the T-shirt - may have to wear it tomorrow!
> 
> What do you do for a living?


Monday to friday Im an stress engineer at BAE Systems,

Weekends im on the doors

why you ask hun?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm just a curious one that's all!! Plus I am looking at Uni courses so am asking everyone what they do in case they do something really interesting!


----------



## Jem

Just realised I can now enter the inner sanctum that is the bronze thread ...come to see what I am missing .... :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

Welcome Jem... how are you doing...

did anyone tell you the initiation you have to go through to join us?


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm just a curious one that's all!! Plus I am looking at Uni courses so am asking everyone what they do in case they do something really interesting!


Curious? or preparing to stalk me? haha jokes.

Good luck with Uni - i couldnt have gone uni. hated studyin, im doing it now for my degree here but its only 1 day a week, the rest im earning money and working away


----------



## Rickski

Welcome Jem , this thread gets better looking all the time.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Just realised I can now enter the inner sanctum that is the bronze thread ...come to see what I am missing .... :whistling:


 :thumb: hey hey lady!! :thumb:



DaveI said:


> Curious? or preparing to stalk me? haha jokes.
> 
> Good luck with Uni - i couldnt have gone uni. hated studyin, im doing it now for my degree here but its only 1 day a week, the rest im earning money and working away


Just curious, stalking too many other man shapes at the moment - not enough hours in the day!! 

I never used to like it when i was made to do it but I'll be choosing to do it which I think makes the world of difference, I hate telling people I run an admin office as i feel like I am selling myself short. I am thinking of becoming a midwife or doing psychology, criminology and forensics but I am not sure if there are going to be decent enough jobs at the end of it to put it to good use!


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> welcome back Goose
> 
> hope training and life is going well dude


Thanks bud.

Training tonight and im exhausted


----------



## rs007

(RS pulls carrier bags - marks and spencer of course - over his boots to prevent them getting filthy from walking into this thread)

Hello my beloved bronze bufty-boys (and girls too of course, just it ruins my alliteration a little bit) - hows things in the land where electricity is still regarded as sorcery, and the flushing toilet as witchcraft? All good I hope and I also assume your day has been forever brightened by my lovely untarnished golden presence!!!! You can have that on me, im such a philanthropist!!!


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Welcome Jem... how are you doing...
> 
> did anyone tell you the initiation you have to go through to join us?


Mmmm bouncers with initiations ...been there before

Pray embellish .... :confused1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I just spread some love to you all so enjoy and have a good day fellas/gals


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Mmmm bouncers with initiations ...been there before
> 
> Pray embellish .... :confused1:


Hahaha welcome aboard


----------



## Jem

Cheers all - I got a yellow pip !!!!! loving this thread....x spreading the love back


----------



## Jem

when I can - have run out for the day....shucks


----------



## bigbob33

Hello kids I'm coming back home!


----------



## bigbob33

I'll hand out the love upon my return!

Have you missed me?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

bigbob33 said:


> I'll hand out the love upon my return!
> 
> Have you missed me?


More than you know! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> More than you know! :lol:


Double reps for that!! :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> More than you know! :lol:


kiss ass.... :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

It's not kissing ass, we call it friendship tokens! Pmsl


----------



## Mad7

Hi guys & gals...........

Not sure when it happened but my bar has been polished too much and has turned a funny colour silver:whistling: :whistling:

Never forget ya roots - Bronze through & through :beer:

Reps to all :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Can't a girl just be nice for the sake of being nice anymore?! :angry: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can't a girl just be nice for the sake of being nice anymore?! :angry: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Possible....


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> Double reps for that!! :lol:


Did I just give you another Orange boxy? cool!


----------



## bigbob33

as promised the love is shared:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

yaay! i've got 2 orange blobs!!!


----------



## midget gem

O please, O please, please, please sir can I be a bronze member? O please ..........


----------



## RedKola

I'm a bronze....where's my love?!?

Fairy muff....this IS the first time I've been in here I think....but still, I demand some love! :lol: :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

midget gem said:


> O please, O please, please, please sir can I be a bronze member? O please ..........


 soon my friend:laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

RedKola said:


> I'm a bronze....where's my love?!?
> 
> Fairy muff....this IS the first time I've been in here I think....but still, I demand some love! :lol: :tongue: :thumb:


sorry mate i'm all out till tommorrow:rolleyes:


----------



## RedKola

bigbob33 said:


> sorry mate i'm all out till tommorrow:rolleyes:


AWWWWWWWWWWW, God damn it! :lol:

Tis, ok, I have friends in higher places....they shall rep me! PMSL :lol:


----------



## ryoken

RedKola said:


> I'm a bronze....where's my love?!?
> 
> Fairy muff....this IS the first time I've been in here I think....but still, I demand some love! :lol: :tongue: :thumb:


I repped you:thumb:

and Bigbob but i cant rep anyone else as im all out


----------



## ragahav

spread love ...ryoken sorry mate ..right now can't give you a it's saying need to spread somewhere else first ..


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can't a girl just be nice for the sake of being nice anymore?! :angry: :lol:


yeah right WA - nobody likes nice girls :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW, God damn it! :lol:
> 
> Tis, ok, I have friends in higher places....they shall rep me! PMSL :lol:


I cannot neither - but I will not forget ....reppage owed to you Redkola x


----------



## Mad7

Yes me too the reppage machine has been emptied very quickly tonight.........maybe a lie down and some food and we will all be refuelled soon enough :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS Looking forward to seeing you all at Portsmouth and catching up face to face:thumbup1: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can't a girl just be nice for the sake of being nice anymore?! :angry: :lol:


Not in this day and age! We're all bitches apparantly! PMSL :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Oh... Are some of the wee gals being a lil sensative today? hehe


----------



## Adampski

Yeahhhh boy, bronzeeeee


----------



## MasterBlaster

Adampski said:


> Yeahhhh boy, bronzeeeee


Are you taking a bender in you're Avy mate?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hello bronzers, rep me or be negged into the red!! :lol:


----------



## jay_handley

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hello bronzers, rep me or be negged into the red!! :lol:


rep me and il rep you lmfao:thumb:

you car always be a reciever,yyou got to start off with being a giver mate lol


----------



## W33BAM

RedKola said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW, God damn it! :lol:
> 
> Tis, ok, I have friends in higher places....they shall rep me! PMSL :lol:


Aye like me!! Rep hommage sent your way LA....  xx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

jay_handley said:


> rep me and il rep you lmfao:thumb:
> 
> you car always be a reciever,yyou got to start off with being a giver mate lol


PMSL you're a brave one to defy me!! Reps


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hello bronzers, rep me or be negged into the red!! :lol:


Mak that is so not nice ....pmsl in spite of your bullying comments :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> Mak that is so not nice ....pmsl in spite of your bullying comments :thumbup1:


You didn't rep me Jem, negged:cool:


----------



## Jem

fibber !!!

cannot rep you - you had too much love already you tart ...


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> You didn't rep me Jem, negged:cool:


I think I liked you better as a natty.... :lol:

Now you just bully the bronzers and beat the women:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Mad7

MaxMuscle said:


> I think I liked you better as a natty.... :lol:
> 
> Now you just bully the bronzers and beat the women:confused1: :confused1:


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: sorry Mak but that was funny.............(please dont neg with your reps of power....lol....)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> I think I liked you better as a natty.... :lol:
> 
> Now you just bully the bronzers and beat the women:confused1: :confused1:


I'll be natty again soon with the test of a 10 year old girl:lol: I've never laid a finger on a woman liar, only inside one.


----------



## Mad7

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll be natty again soon with the *test of a 10 year old girl* :lol: I've never laid a finger on a woman liar, only inside one.


You won't be able to post or rep as you will be blubbing so much on your emotional rollercoaster.  

At least you have your PCT sorted. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll be natty again soon with the test of a 10 year old girl:lol: I've never laid a finger on a woman liar, only inside one.


When you are going through PCT you will be nice and emotional, sweet, and sincere when you visit...haha:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Yay i just shared some more love to you all well most of you any i missed i will get you tommorrow:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

hey bronzies ........and neighbors ...spreading love for the day


----------



## Jem

Morning, yay a new thread for me ......

Colour me dismayed at Mak's latest comments:

"I'll be natty again soon with the test of a 10 year old girl I've never laid a finger on a woman liar, only inside one"

Reps I suppose - he is so eloquent .....


----------



## bigbob33

morning jem! Morning to all the rest of the bronzers as well


----------



## Jem

well hello there bigbob..how's it doing on this fine morning [p!ssing it down & half a painted kitchen facing me today...mmm happy holidays]...


----------



## bigbob33

It's going well thankyou! I'm just getting ready to spend all day at a wedding I don't want to go too.......

Oh well I'll just have to get ****ed and make a pain of myself


----------



## Jem

always the best way I find !

Have a lurverly time ....


----------



## bigbob33

I can hear the Stella calling...


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> I can hear the Stella calling...


Morning Bob, Morning all.

Bob, Is that Stella with whey, or oats.................lol :whistling: :whistling:

Enjoy the wedding !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!

Bigbob the fun never stops with you!! I'm sure you'll have fun if you try!!

Jem painting sounds fun -I'm beginning to think I am one of those really simple people that is easily ammused! :lol:


----------



## Jem

well landscapes it ain't ...more still life ...and base coat is white so if you look at it too long it's like you're going mad.........


----------



## bigbob33

I was thinking one pint with whey, the next with oats and so on.....

Fair play to you jem, painting is boring as fcuk! I've put off glossing my staircase since last July


----------



## Mad7

Painting flat new walls is ok but I agree with Bob, glossing is a pain big time.

Especially things like stair spindles.......Its enough to drive you to drink :beer:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> I was thinking one pint with whey, the next with oats and so on.....
> 
> Fair play to you jem, painting is boring as fcuk! I've put off glossing my staircase since last July


Mmm treat yourself...hops must count as some form of protein I reckon...its a malty oaty thing surely...

Staircase must be well overdue by now - with gloss its using turps to clean up afterwards that is the major pain in the ass....see how boring I have become...OMG :whistling:

Rather be at something like a wedding.....


----------



## Jem

Might have a new av with me in my painting clothes - now that is attractive.........erm ....not


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> Might have a new av with me in my painting clothes - now that is attractive.........erm ....not


Jem,

just go for the complete bodypaint version......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

X2


----------



## Adam_W

thought id show my head in here, 180 pages of randomness! Not sure what being a bronze member means, other than being part of an exclusive club!


----------



## Jem

Congratulations - nice tall man too...


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> Jem,
> 
> just go for the complete bodypaint version......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


Mwhahhahhhaaa:devil2:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> X2


PMSL like this gang - will rep for your cheekiness when I am allowed to share some love........ :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Adam_W said:


> thought id show my head in here, 180 pages of randomness! Not sure what being a bronze member means, other than being part of an exclusive club!


We aint random each page is scientificly written to provide joy to bronzers and misery to silvers and gold :thumbup1: as if u didnt know that  

Love shall b spread bronze people


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Congratulations - nice tall man too...


hahaha :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Congratulations - nice tall man too...


I'm 6'4" does that make me nicer?


----------



## Jem

:whistling:even better bigbob...even better...careful you will have me all a-quiver.... :bounce:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> We aint random each page is scientificly written to provide joy to bronzers and misery to silvers and gold :thumbup1: as if u didnt know that
> 
> Love shall b spread bronze people


Another evil masterplan....I liiiiike it a lot :thumbup1:

can we be nicer to silvers than golds though.....I like silver people ---well some of them.....


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> :whistling:even better bigbob...even better...careful you will have me all a-quiver.... :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

Right then I'm off to get my suit on, catch you all later!


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> Another evil masterplan....I liiiiike it a lot :thumbup1:
> 
> can we be nicer to silvers than golds though.....I like silver people ---well some of them.....


Yeah.............. Some of the bronze crew are now silver due to posting so much in this thread !! :whistling:

Reps all round once I'm loaded again:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> Right then I'm off to get my suit on, catch you all later!


Thats a big suit Bob :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Enjoy the beer:lol: :lol: :lol: Oh and the wedding:whistling:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Right then I'm off to get my suit on, catch you all later!


Pics of you in a suit whilst drinking stella must be posted later bigboy


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> I'm 6'4" does that make me nicer?


Ah.. what I wouldn't give to add couple of inches to my height ..


----------



## Jem

LOL any bigger than bob and you're heading into the realms of freakiness though...


----------



## Judas

Morning all! I am 27ft, damn I'm a freak!


----------



## Adam_W

My point exactly, whats with all the tall talk? haha.

If its a competition im not gonna win, 6'1" just isnt enough these days! lol


----------



## Mad7

Adam_W said:


> My point exactly, whats with all the tall talk? haha.
> 
> If its a competition im not gonna win, 6'1" just isnt enough these days! lol


Guys this is the internet..................... I'm 8ft 6" and 350lb @ 4% body fat:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

IN MY DREAMS.................LOL:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem are you hunting out all of the long legged amoungst us?

OOhhh Jem I've been asked out on a date by a 7'2 man!! I'm a little scared! I know I'm tall at 6ft but how do you kiss a guy that much taller than you!! I'll need heels and a curb I think!


----------



## Judas

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> OOhhh Jem I've been asked out on a date by a 7'2 man!! I'm a little scared! I know I'm tall at 6ft but how do you kiss a guy that much taller than you!! I'll need heels and a curb I think!


And a step ladder.


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> Guys this is the internet..................... I'm 8ft 6" and 350lb @ 4% body fat:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> IN MY DREAMS.................LOL:tongue: :tongue:


FPML


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem are you hunting out all of the long legged amoungst us?
> 
> OOhhh Jem I've been asked out on a date by a 7'2 man!! I'm a little scared! I know I'm tall at 6ft but how do you kiss a guy that much taller than you!! I'll need heels and a curb I think!


that's big.....erm ...is he in proportion ?


----------



## leafman

leafman said:


> We aint random each page is scientificly written to provide joy to bronzers and misery to silvers and gold :thumbup1: as if u didnt know that
> 
> Love shall b spread bronze people


haha ohhh I make a bit of time for some of the silver and gold scum i mean freinds on the thread :whistling:

Im dreading waking up one morning to find meself changing and transforming into a silver :tongue: Reps to be dished out soon people, and were is weebam the sexy little big gunned bird that she is :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

afternoon my fellow bronzers


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Another evil masterplan....I liiiiike it a lot :thumbup1:
> 
> can we be nicer to silvers than golds though.....I like silver people ---well some of them.....


grrrrrrrrr i quoted wrong post i meant this one :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Judas said:


> And a step ladder.


I'll have to see if I can fit one of those into my pocket!



Jem said:


> that's big.....erm ...is he in proportion ?


Are you being smutty?! :lol:

Well he has mahooosive hands so probably can't wear gloves, size 19 feet. He's a black man and apparently they are quite well endowed, I've not got that far but if this is true and his winkie is in proportion I may need to learn some advanced yoga and deep breathing techniques!


----------



## ragahav

just checking in .........hows everybody doing ..


----------



## leafman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem are you hunting out all of the long legged amoungst us?
> 
> OOhhh Jem I've been asked out on a date by a 7'2 man!! I'm a little scared! I know I'm tall at 6ft but how do you kiss a guy that much taller than you!! I'll need heels and a curb I think!


Im saying nothing as i cant possibly say the right thing


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Aw man - seems I got rep happy last night and gave out too much reppage!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'll have to see if I can fit one of those into my pocket!
> 
> Are you being smutty?! :lol:
> 
> Well he has mahooosive hands so probably can't wear gloves, size 19 feet. He's a black man and apparently they are quite well endowed, I've not got that far but if this is true and his winkie is in proportion I may need to learn some advanced yoga and deep breathing techniques!


OMG trust me its not always true ........

and it's a nightmare to buy them clothes/shoes - they have to be specially ordered -

Does he play basket ball - not generalising but he must have been pushed into this when he was younger....

What sort of build is he ?

Dont bother with yoga etc just run otherwise your bodily parts will never recover ...nuff said


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

leafman said:


> Im saying nothing as i cant possibly say the right thing


Haha - well what would you like to say - go for it Mr, I would like to know!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw man - seems I got rep happy last night and gave out too much reppage!


Moi aussi

I shared the love all over the shop - but I was loved in return so that's ok :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

Afternoon all been busy this morning hope none of you missed me too much...

haha - im back at work tonight too 10-5 on the doors, the joy


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Im saying nothing as i cant possibly say the right thing


its ok I think I have covered the bases ......... :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Afternoon all been busy this morning hope none of you missed me too much...
> 
> haha - im back at work tonight too 10-5 on the doors, the joy


No Dave we missed you 

what work are you in ...


----------



## D_MMA

BAE during the days mate the doorman at nights.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> its ok I think I have covered the bases ......... :thumb:


You certainly did :thumb:

however u did miss a couple of things id look out for :whistling:

I mean if he his bits do match the rest of him would that really b comfortable :confused1:

Surly not WA, u would be much better off coming to see me with my abnormal test levels and eager to please personality :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

What's BAE ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> OMG trust me its not always true ........
> 
> and it's a nightmare to buy them clothes/shoes - they have to be specially ordered -
> 
> Does he play basket ball - not generalising but he must have been pushed into this when he was younger....
> 
> What sort of build is he ?
> 
> Dont bother with yoga etc just run otherwise your bodily parts will never recover ...nuff said


 :lol: Yep, I've learnt that it's not always true!

He does play basketball and he used to be superb at it. When I first met him a few years ago he was quite gangly but he has put on some nice solid lean mass now, still a bit string beany but it must take a lot of food and effort to fill out that kind of frame! He gave me a hug the other week and I was amazed at how strong he felt!



Jem said:


> Moi aussi
> 
> I shared the love all over the shop - but I was loved in return so that's ok :laugh:


Oh hush, I did get some love back - but obviously not enough!!



DaveI said:


> Afternoon all been busy this morning hope none of you missed me too much...
> 
> haha - im back at work tonight too 10-5 on the doors, the joy


10-5 - make sure you line your pockets full of food!! have a good one Mr!


----------



## Goose

Morning all! Just had to read through a billion pages to catch up.. I cant spread any love even though I probably havn't for about a week!


----------



## Willie

DaveI said:


> BAE during the days mate the doorman at nights.


What do you do at BAE mate?


----------



## marclee0988

sorry to say guys i have befriended the enemy lol,

i have some silver and gold friends

please forgive me lol.


----------



## D_MMA

Willie said:


> What do you do at BAE mate?


Structural Health Monitoring mate so basically stress engineerning


----------



## Rickski

Hi all nice to see the thread active today gonna spread my love so hope you catch some.


----------



## leafman

i cant reply to know threads at all normal way what the fukc


----------



## RedKola

Awww, I cannae rep no more today! I've ran out coz I've been spreading my manky love around!  Trip to the clinic methinks! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

hey anyone form Chicago here...


----------



## solidcecil

just started my diet agen today because started it the other week but got he mumps and couldnt even eat soup! so back on form lads watch out 2010


----------



## ragahav

solid ..are you aiming to cut or bulk ?


----------



## solidcecil

im bulking and i weigh 12stone at the moment, im not sure what i am aiming for just as much as possible. where you competing mate?


----------



## Rickski

Big news......my daughter walked today for the first time yyyeeeaahhhhh.


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Big news......my daughter walked today for the first time yyyeeeaahhhhh.


aaah lovely - you don't forget things like that........congrats !!! lovely at that age ...


----------



## bigbob33

Rickski said:


> Big news......my daughter walked today for the first time yyyeeeaahhhhh.


nice one mate!


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> aaah lovely - you don't forget things like that........congrats !!! lovely at that age ...


Thanx hun.


----------



## bigbob33

i'm stella'd up to the max, and trying to type on my iphone funny as fcuk!!!


----------



## Rickski

bigbob33 said:


> nice one mate!


Cheers fella and to the other couple of PM's thanx.


----------



## Rickski

Going to work now, have a great evening all.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Going to work now, have a great evening all.


Thanks for the reps Rickski, I hit ya back bro...Have a good day at work.


----------



## Judas

bigbob33 said:


> i'm stella'd up to the max, and trying to type on my iphone funny as fcuk!!!


Aahah good lad, where are you off to tonight? Cheers for the reps bob.


----------



## Stone

How you doing Bronzos.


----------



## bigbob33

Judas said:


> Aahah good lad, where are you off to tonight? Cheers for the reps bob.


gotta stey at the wedding:confused1:


----------



## rs007

Gold member on deck, all subordinates to ATTENTION!!!!!!

This is how this is going to go down - kinda like a scramble with spare change at a wedding - I am going to throw reps around, and all you desperados are going to fight for them!!!! ready, steady, GO

 :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

RS2007 said:


> Gold member on deck, all subordinates to ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> This is how this is going to go down - kinda like a scramble with spare change at a wedding - I am going to throw reps around, and all you desperados are going to fight for them!!!! ready, steady, GO
> 
> :lol:


You're a good lad RS.... :beer:


----------



## marclee0988

i just gave you a rep maxmuscle  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> i'm stella'd up to the max, and trying to type on my iphone funny as fcuk!!!


welcome home.....


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> i'm stella'd up to the max, and trying to type on my iphone funny as fcuk!!!


LOL :thumb:


----------



## robc

hows it goin everyone? I see we have some new names joining int he bronze fun! its all good!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

marclee0988 said:


> i just gave you a rep maxmuscle  :thumb:


I just hit you back bro.... :thumb:


----------



## leafman

RS2007 said:


> Gold member on deck, all subordinates to ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> This is how this is going to go down - kinda like a scramble with spare change at a wedding - I am going to throw reps around, and all you desperados are going to fight for them!!!! ready, steady, GO
> 
> :lol:


That is just soooo unfair im smallest out of the lot how can i possibly win :confused1: Ill hav to fight the girls and bring along a bat to back me up 

I also think that the rep system should be changed so all those un werthy (yes i know i cant spell but i mean people like errr let me think for a minute errr RS) will take a drop and all those that are super duper cool like myself and fellow bronzers should move up the food chain :thumb:

That way we could all laugth at those falling down like a fat bloke being pushed down stairs :tongue: OR is it just me who would find that funny :confused1:

edited there is few cool silvers too but only the ones who remember there up bringing back in the old council estate lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

RS is usually pretty good about repping you back when repped... He will get you sooner or later.


----------



## Judas

bigbob33 said:


> gotta stey at the wedding:confused1:


WTTFFFFFF bob!


----------



## Mad7

just emptied my rep load on you all (well as many as it would let me........lol)

Hope all is well with everyone:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

RS2007 said:


> Gold member on deck, all subordinates to ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> This is how this is going to go down - kinda like a scramble with spare change at a wedding - I am going to throw reps around, and all you desperados are going to fight for them!!!! ready, steady, GO
> 
> :lol:


RS................ Thats abusing you Gold wand of power........ :lol: :lol: :lol:

But for the record, I have always looked up to you ..... ha ha ha ha :whistling:


----------



## robc

BOO


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> That is just soooo unfair im smallest out of the lot how can i possibly win :confused1: *Ill hav to fight the girls and bring along a bat to back me up *


You're gonna need mnore than a bat wee man!!

I'll fold you up like a fcukin accordian any mare o your p1sh!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding buddy!!

But sleep with an eye open!! pmsl!!


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> You're gonna need mnore than a bat wee man!!
> 
> I'll fold you up like a fcukin accordian any mare o your p1sh!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding buddy!!
> 
> But sleep with an eye open!! pmsl!!


My EYE is always open and ready for you weebam big guns :tongue:   and ill bring my he man sword too then :lol:

And now im off to sleep will rep all i can tomoz (ok including rs  )


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!!

Why oh why have I aleady been up for 2 hours on a Saturday?! :confused1: But I shall not complain it is beautiful outside and I'm about to go on a nice long bike ride to the seaside :lol:

I hope everyone has a great day!

x


----------



## leafman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Why oh why have I aleady been up for 2 hours on a Saturday?! :confused1: But I shall not complain it is beautiful outside and I'm about to go on a nice long bike ride to the seaside :lol:
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> x


I want to come pick me up on way and ill jump on ur handlebars 

Im goin somewere with my little lass not sure were yet think im gonna go look at the birds at lotherton hall (birds as in winged beasts) :lol:


----------



## Jem

Morning WA - morning lovely people ....how is everyone today ??

Well cardio day only for me so off to gym later - gonna have some lovely granary toast with pnut butter for brekkie being as it is Saturday


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I want to come pick me up on way and ill jump on ur handlebars
> 
> Im goin somewere with my little lass not sure were yet think im gonna go look at the birds at lotherton hall (birds as in winged beasts) :lol:


where is lotherton hall ???


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys! I'm off to the gym


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

leafman said:


> I want to come pick me up on way and ill jump on ur handlebars
> 
> Im goin somewere with my little lass not sure were yet think im gonna go look at the birds at lotherton hall (birds as in winged beasts) :lol:


The more the merrier!!

Jem - love the new avvi!! Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

tar muchly babes ! xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> where is lotherton hall ???


Near garforth leeds. I live in leeds now originaly from boro.

And like the new avy :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Near garforth leeds. I live in leeds now originaly from boro.
> 
> And like the new avy :thumbup1:


oh i seee

and thanks......


----------



## Adam_W

Morning all, seem to be following in Jem's footsteps with the cardio this morning. Love it!

Weathers s***e so doing some housework. lol


----------



## Jem

Adam_W said:


> Morning all, seem to be following in Jem's footsteps with the cardio this morning. Love it!
> 
> Weathers s***e so doing some housework. lol


Morning hun - I am off to do it now ....yippee


----------



## MaKaVeLi

leafman said:


> Near garforth leeds. I live in leeds now originaly from boro.
> 
> And like the new avy :thumbup1:


Leeds is sh1t! :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> Leeds is sh1t! :whistling:


Well it is up north! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Leeds is sh1t! :whistling:


noght wrong with leeds my friend........

kiddies all have leeds kits with there names on the back....... :thumb:

will say not my doing though on that one :lol: :lol:

been awhile am in rep debt to most peeps but will be playing catchy up....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> *noght wrong with leeds my friend........*
> 
> kiddies all have leeds kits with there names on the back....... :thumb:
> 
> will say not my doing though on that one :lol: :lol:
> 
> been awhile am in rep debt to most peeps but will be playing catchy up....


Try living here!


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Try living here!


I live no where near leeds.....lol

the only time I went there was to escot my other half to court......suprise suprise.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

robs goes to watch the footie hence the kits for the kids


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Try living here!


is it that bad????


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> is it that bad????


Compared to where I used to live it is, but suppose it's not too bad.


----------



## clairey.h

the worst place I have ever lived is stevenage.......you couldnt pay me to live there now.......(ooppps sorry if offended anyone...)


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Well it is up north! :lol:


ahem...bigbob and mak consider yourselves well and truly in the bad books :nono:


----------



## Mad7

Hi all,

The sun always shine on us Southerners........... :thumb:

As Soccer AM always said, its grim up North but Northern Boys Love Gravy............. :tongue: :tongue:

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## badger

Just got back from birmingham, went to watch Pink last night then stopped down there. Ended up wrestling with the stella monster(it won i think) just starting to feel human again had a top night though pink was on form put a top show and was looking pretty damn fit.


----------



## badger

bigbob33 said:


> Well it is up north! :lol:





Mad7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The sun always shine on us Southerners........... :thumb:
> 
> As Soccer AM always said, its grim up North but Northern Boys Love Gravy............. :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Shut it you southern nancy boys :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> Just got back from birmingham, went to watch Pink last night then stopped down there. Ended up wrestling with the stella monster(it won i think) just starting to feel human again had a top night though pink was on form put a top show and was looking pretty damn fit.


she does look amazing, have seen her perform on tele all the acrobatics she did looked soooo impressive, not my usual music taste but I well worth going for the show i bet.......although my 4 yr old knows all the words to 'so what' .....bless....lol


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> she does look amazing, have seen her perform on tele all the acrobatics she did looked soooo impressive, not my usual music taste but I well worth going for the show i bet.......although my 4 yr old knows all the words to 'so what' .....bless....lol


Wasn't overly bothered about her music myself but one of my mates dragged me to see her at the V festival a couple of years back and i ended up enjoying it she always puts a good show on, promised i'd take my missus to see her cos the festivals are always a lads weekend away so got her some tickets for this tour.


----------



## leafman

Hello claire were u been hiding eh :confused1: Im off out for a change round leeds so will be back spreading love tomoz ill let my tank fill up.

Claire ur first on my to do list (that sounds wrong :lol: )

BYeeeeeee


----------



## clairey.h

thanks for missing me....lol

it really didnt feel right posting on here whilst holding a easter egg.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

back to normal now......uurrgghhh

its ok I know what you mean.........lol


----------



## Rickski

Last night at work tonight then of for 4 days woooooooo, only 10 hour shift easy peasy, then UFC 97 at 3am can't wait. Have a great night troops.


----------



## Rickski

P.S. rep everyone that reps me at when I come in from work will be fully charged and ready to fire.


----------



## bigbob33

just spread the joy!


----------



## Jem

Morning all bronze beauties...well I certainly was not overflowing with rep love for many yesterday so should have plenty to distribute today...

LEGS today ....its gonna hurt

BIG focus on the butt ....

3 weeks today to my target date & then we shall see if I have made any further progress

All good ....... spreading the love...

xxx


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys and girls, hope I find you all well!

Tkd for me tonight, so I'll spend the day resting till then


----------



## solidcecil

morning bronzers hows everyone? finnaly feeling better!


----------



## butcher

:thumb :morning to all loaded up and now bronze mem:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Big news......my daughter walked today for the first time yyyeeeaahhhhh.


 congrats ..how old is she


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> she does look amazing, have seen her perform on tele all the acrobatics she did looked soooo impressive, not my usual music taste but I well worth going for the show i bet.......although my 4 yr old knows all the words to 'so what' .....bless....lol


hey you are back ...


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> Glad to hear ure feelin better cecil! What was up?


cheers mate i had mumps but better today, and sorry to hear about your knee, so guess you cant train at the moment then. :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey you are back ...


lol....why did I go somewhere.........

only joking, just been busy, kids off school and everything, far far too much chocolate over easter, so strict diet again from tomorrow...gonna fit one last curry in tonight before hand........ :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

sorry for all the reps I owe, stilll playing catch up, will get to them when i am allowed, says I have given to much........only just logged on:confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Gainer said:


> Evening all! been a good day today! Still out of action from my knee opp wednesday! not fun! Need some love! :thumbs:


hope you get well soon



clairey.h said:


> lol....why did I go somewhere.........
> 
> only joking, just been busy, kids off school and everything, far far too much chocolate over easter, so strict diet again from tomorrow...gonna fit one last curry in tonight before hand........


Ooh ...I thought you had gone for some vacation ..I remember you mentioning something few posts back ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gainer said:


> Evening all! been a good day today! Still out of action from my knee opp wednesday! not fun! Need some love! :thumbs:


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:



solidcecil said:


> morning bronzers hows everyone? finnaly feeling better!


Glad you're feeling better - you're recovering well :thumb: had a friend out of action last year for well over a month with mumps! You must be made of the tough stuff!


----------



## Judas

Just spread the love, sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> cheers mate i had mumps but better today, and sorry to hear about your knee, so guess you cant train at the moment then.


hope you are feeling well now solid ...


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> Cracking day today, just been to Morrisons where I was once again staggered at the number of charming ladies walking arm in arm with fat guys!
> 
> They must be funny fat men then because everybody knows that the way to cadge a woman is by making her laugh... :bounce:
> 
> I need a laugh - any fat men about ??


----------



## Jem

clearly no-one's admitting to it ...oh well .......off to Morrisons I go....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> clearly no-one's admitting to it ...oh well .......off to Morrisons I go....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> Sadly no training for a few weeks! Took strapping off it last night and they have put in 15 staples to hold the thing together! what happened to old fasioned stitches!? I will play it by ear though, I dont want to get back in to it too soon or i will knacker it even more! I am taking next week off gym then gonna start back on upper body the week after and see how that goes. Legs are gonna have to take a back seat for a while i think untill the knee is back to shape:cursing:... Probably for the best though!


yeah i know the feeling i hate not being able to go to the gym when i want. but best to let it fully heal so that you dont reingure it again. and no more squats for you!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> clearly no-one's admitting to it ...oh well .......off to Morrisons I go....


Me me im fat im fat

ok ok im not, im a skin dog, BUT i try really hard 

And went out last night had crap night and am soooo glad i didnt continue drinkin. I had a pint then got another then just didnt feel like it so no head ache for me and it aint gonna take 3 days to recover pmsl. I really am that bad now :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning folks! First day back at work, what a nightmare


----------



## Jem

Morning big, me too hun...I am working very hard as you can see.........well wasn't it quiet on this thread yesterday...hope we are having random fun today as it is my recovery day - which means I can post all manner of smut in my journal...


----------



## bigbob33

Smut is always good!


----------



## bigbob33

Fcuk me I've just turned silver..... Aaaarrggg


----------



## Jem

congratulations bigbob.............oh happy day silver back .........x


----------



## bigbob33

Don't worry I still love you all!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

Congrats Bigbob! 

Morning Jem!


----------



## Rickski

Morning all time to give a few reps if I am charged.


----------



## Rickski

Wow just noticed I am giving out 1060 point when I rep someone....cool I wonder what the most is.


----------



## solidcecil

morning all, i have got a nice day of doing nothing as i have the day off!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks for my reps Ricksi - I can't love you again for a while - it won't let me!


----------



## Goose

Morning guys,

I havn't been able to give reps for over a week now? not sure whats going on!?


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> I havn't been able to give reps for over a week now? not sure whats going on!?


excuses excuses


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> excuses excuses


Haha no no seriously.. It keeps telling me I need to wait before I can spread any more love.. Yeah my man stick hasn't been poking anyone on here


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> Morning guys and girls! just had a quick love spread here... keeps telling me though to spread it around more before giving it to certain people!? a little bias i think!
> 
> Another day sat in bed ith y leg up! Driving me insane! Tried to get out and be sociable though yesterday, paid the price for moving and going out last night though! No sleep!
> 
> Any one up to much today?


the leg no better then mate? hope it heals soon so you can get back in the gym. and by the way you can give me reps so that you can give it to others after if you want, i dont mind lol


----------



## ryoken

hello bronzers (and silvers) just dropped by to share some love! :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

Morning All,

Another sunny day................ Shame we gotta work:cursing:

Made the most of it yesterday though, lit the bbq, happy days  

Trained Chest this morning and gave it a right bashing. What are all you beautiful bronze people training today ???


----------



## Adam_W

Morning fellow bronzers. How are peeps today?

Off to train legs in a couple if hours, cant wait. Not looking forward to the hobble home tho! haha.


----------



## solidcecil

Mad7 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Another sunny day................ Shame we gotta work:cursing:
> 
> Made the most of it yesterday though, lit the bbq, happy days
> 
> Trained Chest this morning and gave it a right bashing. What are all you beautiful bronze people training today ???


nice going to have to have a BBQ soon its bin a while. just going to be relaxing today maybe do some sunbathing. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

.....sunbathing ??? in Reading???


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> .....sunbathing ??? in Reading???


Like we said before Jem, its always sunny down South :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> .....sunbathing ??? in Reading???


haha yeah i no its unheard of but it is achully quite hot today if not il just blag a sunbed session down the gym later


----------



## Goose

Was pretty warm in Essex at the weekend.


----------



## Adam_W

Shame its not so nice in London today. Hoping it will improve for later on tho.

Good going on the bbq, always nice when it makes an appearance. Why i love going back home, got no room for one here.


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Was pretty warm in Essex at the weekend.


did anyone ask you Goose :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> did anyone ask you Goose :whistling:


LMFAO

Poor Goosey ....... :crying:


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> did anyone ask you Goose :whistling:


Funny guy...


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Funny guy...


haha i thought so


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> haha i thought so


I didn't.


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> I didn't.


 :ban:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose is right I live just next door in Suffolk and it was a gorgeous weekend, I have caught the sun on my face - woohoo - no need for make up now :thumb: and I am also sporting some rather fetching tan lines on my back from my couple of bike rides!! :lol:

Summer is on the way - hip hip hip horaay!! :bounce:

I hope the Sun puts his hat on for everyone else at some point too!


----------



## Adam_W

Thought the weather was good all over the UK at the weekend? Certainly was here in London and heard good reports from Wales.

Nice to see some colour in my milk white skin.


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :ban:


 I did not find it funny in the slightest - defo ban - in fact Goose I would report this comment....... :lol: :lol:

Not that I am skiving at work or anything.........


----------



## Jem

Adam_W said:


> Thought the weather was good all over the UK at the weekend? Certainly was here in London and heard good reports from Wales.
> 
> Nice to see some colour in my milk white skin.


this is not good weather - sun is shining but freezing me nips off if you will pardon the unladylike comment :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I did not find it funny in the slightest - defo ban - in fact Goose I would report this comment....... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not that I am skiving at work or anything.........


oh cheers nice to see you dont take sides! thanks mg:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Goose is right I live just next door in Suffolk and it was a gorgeous weekend, I have caught the sun on my face - woohoo - no need for make up now :thumb: and I am also sporting some rather fetching tan lines on my back from my couple of bike rides!! :lol:
> 
> Summer is on the way - hip hip hip horaay!! :bounce:
> 
> I hope the Sun puts his hat on for everyone else at some point too!


You would not get tan lines if you cycled in the nuddy and I think that has potential as a new olympic sport for 2012 ......

god I am bored........... :bounce:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh cheers nice to see you dont take sides! thanks mg:


aah I just love the underdog really ....... :thumb: Goose always gets it [insulted I mean]


----------



## ragahav

congrats bigbob33 ..welcome to silvers....always remember I have my fare share of contribution in elevation of your status


----------



## solidcecil

haha cheers, thanks for the rep btw. anyway get back to work slacker! lol


----------



## ragahav

just spread love for the day ..solid it seems I have given you too much ..says "you should spread ** before giving it to solid again" ..will try later mate


----------



## solidcecil

k cheers mate given you some for now


----------



## ragahav

thanks hope to return the favor soon


----------



## Adam_W

Not pardoned Jem, got bad thoughts in my head now! haha

I was referring to the weather at the weekend tho, but i guess still might have been bad in Brum. Bored also, half hour till im off to gym tho.


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> I did not find it funny in the slightest - defo ban - in fact Goose I would report this comment....... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not that I am skiving at work or anything.........


I've just not been in the right mindframe latley and seem to take everything a little to seriously. I'm like a bomb waiting to go off at times


----------



## Jem

Adam_W said:


> Not pardoned Jem, got bad thoughts in my head now! haha
> 
> I was referring to the weather at the weekend tho, but i guess still might have been bad in Brum. Bored also, half hour till im off to gym tho.


Mwhahahaha :devil2:

.........least you get to go gym, I am trying to refrain from leaving [i work from home] and feckin off to do cardio ....my legs should be done in [from leggy sesh yesterday] but cannot feel much at all really so cardio would be great.......bit worried about the doms tom though....no pain is not a good sign......


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I've just not been in the right mindframe latley and seem to take everything a little to seriously. I'm like a bomb waiting to go off at times


Me too hun.....that's why I end up in the gym my whole week ...cannot cope with pressures of stooopid people without bashing some weights out .....I think I am slightly obsessed :blink:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I've just not been in the right mindframe latley and seem to take everything a little to seriously. I'm like a bomb waiting to go off at times


and why is that so ...:wondering:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Doh... out of reps for the day! Always feel like a kid thats had his toy taken away from him when that flashes up!... Sad i know! ha
> 
> One question... Anyone a fan of the classic mini?? BIG REPS FOR CLASSIC MINI LOVERS!


What a tease Gainer - you just told us you have not got anything to give........tease!


----------



## Adam_W

that is true, gets me out for a few hours. then back to the usual job hunting...fun fun fun.

Why not get out and do some cardio? A nice little walk. But if the weather snot great not the most appealing. Unless of course you have work to do!


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Folks......not read the thread as its a zillion pages long

so just sayin a big BRONZE Hi... :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Me too hun.....that's why I end up in the gym my whole week ...cannot cope with pressures of stooopid people without bashing some weights out .....I think I am slightly obsessed :blink:


I am still hitting the gym, its just my motivatio has dropped dramatically.



ragahav said:


> and why is that so ...:wondering:


Many variables too consider, too many to name but hopefully things will pick up soon.


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I am still hitting the gym, its just my motivatio has dropped dramatically.
> 
> Many variables too consider, too many to name but *hopefully things will pick *up soon.


hopefully they will ..


----------



## Jem

Adam_W said:


> that is true, gets me out for a few hours. then back to the usual job hunting...fun fun fun.
> 
> Why not get out and do some cardio? A nice little walk. But if the weather snot great not the most appealing. Unless of course you have work to do!


Not fair ....I have loads to do.......bah:cursing:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I am still hitting the gym, its just my motivatio has dropped dramatically.
> 
> Many variables too consider, too many to name but hopefully things will pick up soon.


You are an international man of mystery Goose

Gotta love you for it ........... h34r:

Chin up & chins & dips, get your ass to the gym babe


----------



## Judas

Well done BigBob on Silver! We all know, your bronze at heart. Afternoon by the way, sharing the love.


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> Hi Folks......not read the thread as its a zillion pages long
> 
> so just sayin a big BRONZE Hi... :thumbup1:


well hello :thumb:

me working v hard today ....not


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> well hello :thumb:
> 
> me working v hard today ....not


are you " working from home" today....seems toi be the way on a Monday:laugh:


----------



## Jem

trying - just made the 3rd cup of coffee before I settle into it.........ho feckin hum...


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> You are an international man of mystery Goose
> 
> Gotta love you for it ........... h34r:
> 
> Chin up & chins & dips, get your ass to the gym babe


Meh!

What so mysterious about me?

Im hitting the gym tonight, chest, triceps and 30 minutes cardio...

Weekends go to quick, not enough time in the day! Wish I worked from home


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Meh!
> 
> *What so mysterious about me?*
> 
> Im hitting the gym tonight, chest, triceps and 30 minutes cardio...
> 
> Weekends go to quick, not enough time in the day! Wish I worked from home


Well for start you don't return my rep love :confused1: ...


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Well for start you don't return my rep love :confused1: ...


PMSL

Theme for the day: pick on Goose


----------



## Jem

and that's just the problem I am not working ....I am skiving .....sh!t gotta do some now...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> You would not get tan lines if you cycled in the nuddy and I think that has potential as a new olympic sport for 2012 ......
> 
> god I am bored........... :bounce:


Haha - I should give that a go!! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Jem

:thumb: :thumb :all the men say yippee for WA cycling nuddy


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> and that's just the problem I am not working ....I am skiving .....sh!t gotta do some now...


u mean watch Loose women:lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I need to learn some evasive cycling techniques to lose any stalkers I might encounter - shall give it ago and will report back!


----------



## clairey.h

helllooo everyone....

this thread is on fire today, its just took me 5 min to catch up......yes am a slow reader...lol

just got back from a fab back workout, drinking my pwo shake and being a good girl with dieting today........so far have only looked longingly and the kiddies easter eggs........ :whistling: :whistling: 

congrat bigbob on the changing of colours......does this mean we will be seeing less of you :confused1: (will rep you when it lets me.......)

as for cycling nudey, ouch........I can only imagine the uncomfort.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> helllooo everyone....
> 
> this thread is on fire today, its just took me 5 min to catch up......yes am a slow reader...lol
> 
> *just got back from a fab back workout, drinking my pwo shake and being a* good girl with dieting today........so far have only looked longingly and the kiddies easter eggs........ :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> congrat bigbob on the changing of colours......does this mean we will be seeing less of you :confused1: (will rep you when it lets me.......)
> 
> as for cycling nudey, ouch........I can only imagine the uncomfort.... :lol: :lol:


Yeay- good for you:thumbup1:

did back yesterday morning- I luv my back day- I actually get excited

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddsssssssssssss!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> :thumb: :thumb :all the men say yippee for WA cycling nuddy


 Can I say Yippee too? And ask for pictures please! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> u mean watch Loose women:lol: :lol:


Hate it almost as much as Jeremy Kyle --- TV is never on


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Can I say Yippee too? And ask for pictures please! :bounce:


Oh but of course........pervert :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> helllooo everyone....
> 
> this thread is on fire today, its just took me 5 min to catch up......yes am a slow reader...lol
> 
> just got back from a fab back workout, drinking my pwo shake and being a good girl with dieting today........so far have only looked longingly and the kiddies easter eggs........ :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> congrat bigbob on the changing of colours......does this mean we will be seeing less of you :confused1: (will rep you when it lets me.......)
> 
> as for cycling nudey, ouch........I can only imagine the uncomfort.... :lol: :lol:


Heelloo Claire well done, glad you are feeling fab and energised - I am working hard as you can see......giving love shortly x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh but of course........pervert :whistling:


 And your point was what precisely? :lol:

How long has someone gotta be here before they go bronze? i'm still a lowly nothing! :crying:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I need to learn some evasive cycling techniques to lose any stalkers I might encounter - shall give it ago and will report back!


FLMAO WA   Good Luck - just watch out for potholes babe!!!


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Well for start you don't return my rep love :confused1: ...


You have been spunked on my friend..



Jem said:


> PMSL
> 
> Theme for the day: pick on Goose


yeah tell me about it!!


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> And your point was what precisely? :lol:
> 
> How long has someone gotta be here before they go bronze? i'm still a lowly nothing! :crying:


have you sent that report of yet Missy??


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> And your point was what precisely? :lol:
> 
> How long has someone gotta be here before they go bronze? i'm still a lowly nothing! :crying:


You are not nothing - you are an invaluable source of smut and amusement - unfortunately I will have to neg you for posting on a thread without permission ........:ban:cry all you like - :whistling:

..................oh just tried to post it and I could not bring myself to.....you know I love you xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> And your point was what precisely? :lol:
> 
> How long has someone gotta be here before they go bronze? i'm still a lowly nothing! :crying:


you have to be here a month honey before you get bronze :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> have you sent that report of yet Missy??


No! Because my boss has decided to change the meeting to a couple of weeks time. So am now doing more indepth one.



Jem said:


> You are not nothing - you are an invaluable source of smut and amusement - unfortunately I will have to neg you for posting on a thread without permission ........:ban:cry all you like - :whistling:
> 
> ..................oh just tried to post it and I could not bring myself to.....you know I love you xxxx


You heartless meanie! :crying:



clairey.h said:


> you have to be here a month honey before you get bronze :thumb:


And you get repped for being nice and giving me an answer. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> No! Because my boss has decided to change the meeting to a couple of weeks time. So am now doing more indepth one.
> 
> You heartless meanie! :crying:
> 
> And you get repped for being nice and giving me an answer. :thumb:


crawlie bum lick :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> No! Because my boss has decided to change the meeting to a couple of weeks time. So am now doing more indepth one.
> 
> You heartless meanie! :crying:
> 
> And you get repped for being nice and giving me an answer. :thumb:


You should be a Bronze Babe!!!

they said the AL was 3 months- I got in after 6 weeks:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

[quote

And you get repped for being nice and giving me an answer. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> You should be a Bronze Babe!!!
> 
> they said the AL was 3 months- I got in after 6 weeks:bounce: :bounce:


I still beat you there.....Hmmmm. Perhaps I am a little forward:whistling:

Claire no rep debt necessary. I rep whoever I want and don't expect it back unless I have helped/entertained people....actually, thinking about it I am entertaining. :lol:


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> I still beat you there.....Hmmmm. Perhaps I am a little forward:whistling:
> 
> Claire no rep debt necessary. I rep whoever I want and don't expect it back unless I have helped/entertained people....actually, thinking about it I am entertaining. :lol:


Gym Bunny,

With the posts you have made and the rep power you possess you can be an honorary Bronze anyday :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

It cannot be long till you turn bronze. Its worth waiting for :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Mad7 said:


> Gym Bunny,
> 
> With the posts you have made and the rep power you possess you can be an honorary Bronze anyday :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> It cannot be long till you turn bronze. Its worth waiting for :whistling: :whistling:


says the man who turned his back on the bronzers for a new shade :001_tt2:

only joking....... :lol: :lol: youll always be bronze


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> Gym Bunny,
> 
> With the posts you have made and the rep power you possess you can be an honorary Bronze anyday :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> It cannot be long till you turn bronze. Its worth waiting for :whistling: :whistling:


I estimate that it will be 1 week max & then it will happen.......I must have missed all of the great things that happen though........still waiting for them... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Can I say Yippee too? And ask for pictures please! :bounce:


Haha you can - will probably be all over crime watch after being caught on CCTV, I'll be wanted for indecent exposure!


----------



## leafman

Just givin reps to those i can will get others later :thumbup1:

Ohhh and its really hot today in ****ty leeds :thumbup1: off to gym b good all


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha you can - will probably be all over crime watch after being caught on CCTV, I'll be wanted for indecent exposure!


you could be on google cam too!!!

Woohoo shake it baby:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad7 said:


> Gym Bunny,
> 
> With the posts you have made and the rep power you possess you can be an honorary Bronze anyday :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> It cannot be long till you turn bronze. Its worth waiting for :whistling: :whistling:


Are you saying I am a post whore? Hmmm, I guess I am, it's just more fun that working.



Jem said:


> I estimate that it will be 1 week max & then it will happen.......I must have missed all of the great things that happen though........still waiting for them... :whistling:


Cheeky whatnot!



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha you can - will probably be all over crime watch after being caught on CCTV, I'll be wanted for indecent exposure!


 Wooooooooooooo!!!! Someone video it for me please!


----------



## Tommy10

Mad7 said:


> Gym Bunny,
> 
> With the posts you have made and *the rep power you possess* you can be an honorary Bronze anyday :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> It cannot be long till you turn bronze. Its worth waiting for :whistling: :whistling:


Rep power?

Explain plz:confused1:


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> *Are you saying I am a post whore*? Hmmm, I guess I am, it's just more fun that working.
> 
> Not at all, you enjoy the board so that can only be good.
> 
> I agree its better than working 100% :thumb:
> 
> You must have very quick fingers and have pleased people in high places:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: to have so many posts:bounce:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny has a lot of reps seeing as she has been here a month!


----------



## Mad7

clairey.h said:


> says the man who turned his back on the bronzers for a new shade :001_tt2:
> 
> only joking....... :lol: :lol: youll always be bronze


The colour changed overnight........ :whistling: :whistling:

bronze through and through

I cut myself on the weekend and no blood came out.....only bronze !!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> Rep power?
> 
> Explain plz:confused1:


Rep power. The little bar under your av. Shows how many rep points you have. Every time you get a positive rep the score goes up. Every time you get a negative rep it goes down.



Mad7 said:


> Yes I am. I suspect a good 1/2 of my posts are in the AL though. :rolleye:
> 
> I have time to kill as my computer has to run calcs for me and I can't do anything until it's ready....well I could read some science stuff but it's more fun to spam the board. I do have quick fingers......and I shall treat the second part of that comment with the respect it deserves and say wouldn't you like to know. :lol:


----------



## Mad7

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha you can - will probably be all over crime watch after being caught on CCTV, I'll be wanted for indecent exposure!


You will be wanted for exposure alright.............Not indecent, it will be for increased:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :rockon:


----------



## BrokenBack

Just thought i better make my debut post on the bronze thred, hows it all going people?


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> Rep power. The little bar under your av. Shows how many rep points you have. Every time you get a positive rep the score goes up. Every time you get a negative rep it goes down.
> 
> Yes I would:tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Are you British based in Germany or are you German ??
> 
> And as for the AL lounge, read some of your posts and you deserve all the reps you have


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Rep power. The little bar under your av. Shows how many rep points you have. Every time you get a positive rep the score goes up. Every time you get a negative rep it goes down.
> 
> *Rep power. The little bar under your av. Shows how many rep points you have. Every time you get a positive rep the score goes up. Every time you get a negative rep it goes down. *
> 
> i meant - how much are your reps worth?
> 
> If i rep you...1000...2000.3000???
> 
> :confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I think you got repped the same time i repped you - it jumped up by 2067.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad7 said:


> Yes I would:tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Are you British based in Germany or are you German ??
> 
> And as for the AL lounge, read some of your posts and you deserve all the reps you have


Oh sir! I'll have you know I'm a wee innocent lassie. :innocent:

What can I say....people *cough*Pelayo*cough* encourage me shamelessly! :rolleye:

Britain based in Germany.



Pelayo said:


> i meant - how much are your reps worth?
> 
> If i rep you...1000...2000.3000???
> 
> :confused1:


 More reps power you have the more your reps are worth. I repped you for your pics so you should be able to see on your CP how much your rep power has gone up....Still no idea how much I give when I rep.


----------



## Goose

The more power you have the more reps you dish out..


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh sir! I'll have you know I'm a wee innocent lassie. :innocent:
> 
> What can I say....people *cough*Pelayo*cough* encourage me shamelessly! :rolleye:
> 
> Britain based in Germany.
> 
> More reps power you have the more your reps are worth. I repped you for your pics so you should be able to see on your CP how much your rep power has gone up....Still no idea how much I give when I rep.


*What can I say....people *cough*Pelayo*cough* encourage me shamelessly! * :rolleye:

we work as a pair- be warned:sneaky2:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Pelayo - yours was 37641 before and 39708 after when I repped you but I don't think that's right.

And I'm not sure what you gave me as Goose just rep slapped me at the same time!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Pelayo - yours was 37641 before and 39708 after when I repped you but I don't think that's right.
> 
> And I'm not sure what you gave me as Goose just rep slapped me at the same time!


Rep slapped! I love it!

OK, OK, we're a depraved team Pelayo. And now I really must go do some work...I appear to have results! Woooooooo!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Pelayo - yours was 37641 before and 39708 after when I repped you but I don't think that's right.
> 
> And I'm not sure what you gave me as Goose just *rep slapped* me at the same time!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

I just gave Gym bunny some of my man love..

1155 points worth of it..


----------



## Jem

I have now done some work and am awaiting a phone call back - that's enough for the day I think ...now back to fun and smut ....


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I just gave Gym bunny some of my man love..
> 
> 1155 points worth of it..


Well I don't want your love anyway .........:no:

Ooh man love - not rep love

Is there something in the air???

Mmm I spy potential PMing between these two ...... :wub: :clap:

When do I need to get a hat ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Rep slapped! I love it!
> 
> OK, OK, we're a depraved team Pelayo. And now I really must go do some work...I appear to have results! Woooooooo!!!! :bounce:





Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh you two make quite a pair!!

GB - I have spent a good part of the day thinking over all of the places I like to suck boys, it's keeping me amused I'll update your thread later!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh you two make quite a pair!!
> 
> GB - I have spent a good part of the day thinking over all of the places I like to suck boys, it's keeping me amused I'll update your thread later!


PAAAARDDDDON:innocent:


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> I have now done some work and am awaiting a phone call back - that's enough for the day I think ...now back to fun and smut ....


You can't beat a hard day in the office can you Jem !!!  



Jem said:


> Well I don't want your love anyway .........:no:
> 
> Ooh man love - not rep love
> 
> Is there something in the air???
> 
> Mmm I spy potential PMing between these two ...... :wub: :clap:
> 
> When do I need to get a hat ...


PMSL................. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

There is a thread about all the places you like to kiss a person or be kissed. GB then started one about all of the places you like to suck on a person besides the obvious. I've been thinking it over all day! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> You can't beat a hard day in the office can you Jem !!!
> 
> PMSL................. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Yes I think you get where I am coming from Mr Mad ..........mwhahahahaha:devil2:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> There is a thread about all the places you like to kiss a person or be kissed. GB then started one about all of the places you like to suck on a person besides the obvious. I've been thinking it over all day! :lol:


eugggghhhh I most certainly could not contribute to that being as I am a laydee....where is this thread...AL

I am not allowed in there because they fear I may faint and not have my smelling salts to hand...........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Aw yes it is the AL - why are you not allowed in! :-(


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> eugggghhhh I most certainly could not contribute to that being as I am a laydee....where is this thread...AL
> 
> I am not allowed in there because they fear I may faint and not have my smelling salts to hand...........


Funny how that thread is being discussed here................ :whistling: :whistling:

And, yes I have contributed to it and named some lovely places where I like to nibble:tongue: :tongue: (and it wasn't Blackpool......ha ha ha)


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw yes it is the AL - why are you not allowed in! :-(


Well I just believe in doing my time on the street as a rookie before I jump into plain clothes.....I waited a month to be able to pm and I will wait 3 months before going into AL .........

TBH its not really why I joined the site anyway .........I joined for bodybuilding advice and tips so ....not bothered about it really

Like I said - I'm a laydee

Seem to be repeating meself a lot though......Anyone convinced???

Chortle chortle....... :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad7 said:


> Funny how that thread is being discussed here................ :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> And, yes I have contributed to it and named some lovely places where I like to nibble:tongue: :tongue: (and it wasn't Blackpool......ha ha ha)


 Really? *goes to look*

Jem you aren't a member of the AL cause you never requested to join if I remember right! :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> GB - I have spent a good part of the day thinking over all of the places I like to suck boys, it's keeping me amused I'll update your thread later!


Ding Dong!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Really? *goes to look*
> 
> Jem you aren't a member of the AL cause you never requested to join if I remember right! :lol:


Sh!te - Yep - cover blown, - how do I do it [if for example, say a laydee may need education in the ways of puckering up]......... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Sh!te - Yep - cover blown, - how do I do it [if for example, say a laydee may need education in the ways of puckering up]......... :whistling:


 User CP > Group Memberships > Request join AL and give reason for it. Mine was suffering from Weeman story withdrawal symptoms from BOI.

Send Lorian a PM too, asking if you can come in early. :rockon:


----------



## bigbob33

i've got to say, i'm loving the smutty undertones today:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

bigbob33 said:


> i've got to say, i'm loving the smutty undertones today:bounce:


I can post sensible stuff too....... :blush:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> i've got to say, i'm loving the smutty undertones today:bounce:


Told you Monday was a scheduled day of smut now didnt I big boy ...wait till we start on you silverfish :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I can post sensible stuff too....... :blush:


pffffttt not today GB ....you are far too intelligent to fall for that one...today let smut be free wherever you may be xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pffffttt not today GB ....you are far too intelligent to fall for that one...today let smut be free wherever you may be xx


 Right I'll pop off and go sunbath topless on the office roof then! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

i have just shot my now silver love as far as poss, hope i didnt miss anyone!


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Right I'll pop off and go sunbath topless on the office roof then! :lol:


SPF 25...don't want any wrinkles on you Peaches


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Right I'll pop off and go sunbath topless on the office roof then! :lol:


Oh Boobie alert - but sorry the Germans were out in force with their beach towels .......I think you will find there is no space up there.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> SPF 25...don't want any wrinkles on you Peaches


 ...PMSL or on her peaches......


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> ...PMSL or on her peaches......


its the heat babe...just came in after an hour in the park

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> i have just shot my now silver love as far as poss, hope i didnt miss anyone!


Caught it and sent love back bob

:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Caught it and sent love back bob
> 
> :thumb:


Jem...how much are u reps worth?

do you actually know- im being serious btw:thumbup1:

been trying to figure this out, i think its 1500-2000 for me


----------



## Jem

Have not got a clue - not the faintest idea !! but its a cunning plan for getting me to give it to you ......


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Have not got a clue - not the faintest idea !! but its a cunning plan for getting me to give it to you ......


ok...im gonna rep u in 30 secs...look at ur total...tell me whta im worth?


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> ok...im gonna rep u in 30 secs...look at ur total...tell me whta im worth?


Doh....I missed it but will give you one .......


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Doh....I missed it but will give you one .......


UR reps are worth 825:thumbup1:

ok...write down ur total...will rep u in a minute


----------



## Tommy10

Pelayo said:


> UR reps are worth 825:thumbup1:
> 
> ok...write down ur total...will rep u in a minute


wont let me rep u again!!


----------



## Jem

gotta spread the love .........


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> gotta spread the love .........


i know...will pay u back soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hey its free love around here

forgetaboudit .........


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> hey its free love around here
> 
> forgetaboudit .........


its just the kinda guy i am...


----------



## bigbob33

:wub:you gotta love free love:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> :wub:you gotta love free love:laugh:


"The best things in life are free"

:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> "The best things in life are free"
> 
> :laugh:


yehhhhh right.............thats the sort of rubbish my husband keeps spouting, but I say 'no foot is going down I want some new bling........'

not really................... :001_tt2:

but now thanks to you I have that dreadful janet jackson song in my head............'the best thingfs in life are free. dadadadadada

(least I think it twas janet jackson) :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

although if my hubby reads this then yes sweetie new jewels always go along way with me.......................


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> although if my hubby reads this then yes sweetie new jewels always go along with me.......................


PMSL I was just being a rep tart - there is a difference between free reps and free sex.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> PMSL I was just being a rep tart - there is a difference between free reps and free sex.... :whistling: :whistling:


 damn shame:lol:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> damn shame:lol:


PMSL ah big boy ....you have to earn it these days you know !


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> PMSL ah big boy ....you have to earn it these days you know !


But you can always live in hope!  pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> PMSL I was just being a rep tart - there is a difference between free reps and *free sex*.... :whistling: :whistling:


as I said..." The Best things in life are free":bounce:

ps...can't bear the song either

pps..im off sex

ppps..newly single:bounce:

ppppps....cause the sex was ****


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> as I said..." The Best things in life are free":bounce:
> 
> ps...can't bear the song either
> 
> pps..im off sex
> 
> ppps..newly single:bounce:
> 
> ppppps....cause the sex was ****


 And now that  song is in my head too. Great. :cursing:

Time to shove some FearFactory on....Descent FTW.


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> And now that  song is in my head too. Great. :cursing:
> 
> Time to shove some FearFactory on....Descent FTW.


pmsl.............

its horrid isnt it, I only know the main lines as well, even the kiddies whinging isnt working.......... :lol: :lol:

clairey scrabbles around to find ipod................


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> pmsl.............
> 
> its horrid isnt it, I only know the main lines as well, even the kiddies whinging isnt working.......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> clairey scrabbles around to find ipod................


womanizer...womanizer...womanizer...womanizer


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> womanizer...womanizer...womanizer...womanizer


 You're just asking for a slap now. ARRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> womanizer...womanizer...womanizer...womanizer


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> You're just asking for a slap now. ARRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!


..are u flirting with me?

"oh baby baby how was i supposed to know"


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


so are we twins then Zara

Aug 20th

37 years old


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> ..are u flirting with me?
> 
> "oh baby baby how was i supposed to know"


I need to go hit something and get this horrible song out of my head. :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> I need to go hit something and get this horrible song out of my head. :ban:


" Hit me baby one more time"


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl................its worked though..............

janets gone and britneys in.........lol


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> pmsl................its worked though..............
> 
> janets gone and britneys in.........lol


YEAY:bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

how was I supposed to know,

that something wasnt right yehhh

oh baby baby I shouldnt have let you goooohohohohoho

I must confess that my lonelness is killing me nowowowowowo

and thats all I know........

any street creed is now truely out the window and flying away......

still cant find damn ipod...........had it this morning......mental note check where my kids have left it........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> so are we twins then Zara
> 
> Aug 20th
> 
> 37 years old


Nope nope....

I'm only 35 you old fart


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> how was I supposed to know,
> 
> that something wasnt right yehhh
> 
> oh baby baby I shouldnt have let you goooohohohohoho
> 
> I must confess that my lonelness is killing me nowowowowowo
> 
> *BUT YOU KNOW I STILL BELIEVE, THAT YOU WILL BE HERE, JUST GIVE ME A SIGN...HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME:bounce:*
> 
> and thats all I know........
> 
> any street creed is now truely out the window and flying away......
> 
> still cant find damn ipod...........had it this morning......mental note check where my kids have left it........


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope nope....
> 
> I'm only 35 you old fart


can i have ur surgeons number?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> can i have ur surgeons number?


You planning to get fake boobs too? 

If you find a good one let me know.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> You planning to get fake boobs too?
> 
> If you find a good one let me know.... :lol:


fake baws mer like:lol:


----------



## Adam_W

Afternoon folks, what a day it is in London today. Wether is awesome 

Had a great leg session today, legs are feeling the brunt of it so all is good. Time to chill and wait for more food!


----------



## Paul08

Oh yeh  just noticed i can join the club


----------



## Tommy10

Adam_W said:


> Afternoon folks, what a day it is in London today. Wether is awesome
> 
> Had a great leg session today, legs are feeling the brunt of it so all is good. Time to chill and wait for more food!


Cool m8....whats ur leg workout?


----------



## bigbob33

Paul08 said:


> Oh yeh  just noticed i can join the club


welcome buddy:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

BrokenBack said:


> Just thought i better make my debut post on the bronze thred, hows it all going people?





Paul08 said:


> Oh yeh  just noticed i can join the club


Welcome Broke Back and Paul 08


----------



## Adam_W

Nothing complicated Pelayo. Recently changed all my workouts around and focussing on lower reps and higher weights. Looking to improve my strength before returning to a higher rep workout.

Legs consists of heavy hack squats followed by seated leg extension supersetted with standing ham curl. Short and sweet, but the legs certainly feel it afterwards. Nice to mix things up not only for the shock to the muscles but also for something different for the mind


----------



## ragahav

To all those who repped me in last 6-7 hours ..I am sadly out of reps today but rest assured I will return the love .....


----------



## ragahav

welcome 18


----------



## Tommy10

Adam_W said:


> Nothing complicated Pelayo. Recently changed all my workouts around and focussing on lower reps and higher weights. Looking to improve my strength before returning to a higher rep workout.
> 
> Legs consists of heavy hack squats followed by seated leg extension supersetted with standing ham curl. Short and sweet, but the legs certainly feel it afterwards. Nice to mix things up not only for the shock to the muscles but also for something different for the mind


cool buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

anyone know the best way to make my stomache flatter? ive lost a fair bit of lard but unless i make an effort to hold it in the fcuking thing still sticks out! :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> anyone know the best way to make my stomache flatter? ive lost a fair bit of lard but unless i make an effort to hold it in the fcuking thing still sticks out! :cursing:


do u mean excess skin due to weight loss ?


----------



## bigbob33

No mate the muscles are just sticking out when relaxed


----------



## Adam_W

Thats normal procedure i'd have thought. Although you may want to do some ab exercises to tighten up around the stomach.

You will see an improvement as BF is lowered tho.


----------



## bigbob33

Oh well more cardio and ab work for me then....


----------



## Goose

Fecking trains were badly delayed so didnt have time for gym..

grrrr


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Oh well more cardio and ab work for me then....


I can see my upper abs but the lowers are still covered by a sticky out belly:cursing:

cardio and diet and ab work its a long haul though lol but worth it mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

morning all! :thumb: i've left my iphone at home so i'm just using the pc before anyone else turns up! h34r:


----------



## Jem

Morning Bob - done my cardio already today - gosh I am one determined lady today........delts at 11...then more work


----------



## clairey.h

Gainer said:


> Cardio already!? if i could rep i would! ha!
> 
> Any Bronzers from northampton?


I used to live in wellingborough, its northamptonshire so I guess it counts.....but now live in bedford......


----------



## ragahav

cr** I can't give rep for now ....how long does it take to refill ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

Hope everyone is full of beans!

I am cream crackered - housemates had me out last night dancing my little socks off - didn't drink but feel hungover :confused1: feel cheated!!


----------



## ragahav

Gainer said:


> not sure how long it lasts! i ran out yesterday afternoon and still cant rep! i think its a 24 hour thing


that's not good I owe so many to return ...........will be checking after an hour ...


----------



## Tommy10

Morning All.....

Its my leg day...Yeay!...just dropped 2 scoops of No Explode

Good to go......have a great day in da sunshine!

x


----------



## clairey.h

gonna go and do shoulders today......30 min cardio, and 15 ab work...........

tomorrow no gym as am going to bodyflight........ :bounce: :bounce:

cant wait......


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> gonna go and do shoulders today......30 min cardio, and 15 ab work...........
> 
> tomorrow no gym as am going to bodyflight........ :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> cant wait......


I have my bodyflight experience on Saturday! At Milton Keynes, bit of a treck but should be fun!

Chest and triceps tonight followed by 30minutes cardio


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> I have my bodyflight experience on Saturday! At Milton Keynes, bit of a treck but should be fun!
> 
> Chest and triceps tonight followed by 30minutes cardio


you got around to booking it then........... :lol:

not looking forward to the silly goggles, someone said to me that they film it, but the dvd has everyone on it who flys at that time,

and as your all wearing the same jumpsuits and hats they said to wear different laces or distintictive trainers so you can tell which one is you......


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

It was back & traps this morning....... :thumbup1:

I know there is another thread on this, but as we are the bronze clan (and some silvers:whistling, how many of you are going to Portsmouth this weekend as it will be good to meet up.

We need to support all the UK-M competitors and cheer them on to sucess:thumbup1:


----------



## Adam_W

Morning all. What a day it is today. Luckily its my rest day, so should be enjoying the weather...unfortunately stuck in the office. Not cool


----------



## Jem

Morning again, yes I am da bomb ...I was out running at 6:30 this morning. 40 min run then back home with a loaf of wholemeal

Am off to gym for 11 and then it will all be out of the way....

I have even sorted various boring purchase orders for work....sh!t I have earned my money for the day already!!!!

Hope everyone is grand!!!x


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> you got around to booking it then........... :lol:
> 
> not looking forward to the silly goggles, someone said to me that they film it, but the dvd has everyone on it who flys at that time,
> 
> and as your all wearing the same jumpsuits and hats they said to wear different laces or distintictive trainers so you can tell which one is you......


Yeah I thought I better had book it before its too late!

The one im doing is individual, you do it on your own but its like two 1 minutes sessions or something silly!! Long drive for a short experience :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Gooood Morrrrniiiiing Bronzies!!

Not checked in for a while, been mega busy, too busy to talk with you manky pebble dashers!! haha! Just kiding!! 

Hope you are all well and your training is going good. Any gossip??

Oh and well done baby Rickski on taking your first steps!!


----------



## Adam_W

Check you Jem, does that mean you'll be chilling this afternoon then?

Have a good session at the gym!


----------



## Mad7

Adam_W said:


> Check you Jem, *does that mean you'll be chilling this afternoon then?*
> 
> Have a good session at the gym!


AGAIN !!!!!!!! :cool2: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :cool2:

Life's hard in the fast lane................lol. Got any jobs ! :thumb:


----------



## Adam_W

Confused Mad7, wasnt saying i was going to be chilling, although ill be trying my hardest too.

Or is that what your doing, and mocking me about jobs! haha


----------



## Tommy10

...back from the gym...ouch...ouch...ouch

started well...5min run, leg extensions, presses....Squats were going well until 3 rd set..then massive shoot of pain!!!!!.....stopped immediatley....waited 10 mins...did some seated Bi work.....

had to pop a painkiller.....  :thumbdown:


----------



## W33BAM

Ouch!! Sounds nasty fella.

My shoulder is knackered. Gonna make another physio appointment and call the docs for an appointment so they can refer me to a specialist. I was awake most of the night in pain. Arrrrrgh! It's soooo frickin annoying!!

My shoulder and bicep are numb today with random dull pains shooting through them. How very annoying! :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> Ouch!! Sounds nasty fella.
> 
> My shoulder is knackered. Gonna make another physio appointment and call the docs for an appointment so they can refer me to a specialist. I was awake most of the night in pain. Arrrrrgh! It's soooo frickin annoying!!
> 
> My shoulder and bicep are numb today with random dull pains shooting through them. How very annoying! :cursing:


try acupuncture...it will give temp relief...ive had it in the past and I really rate it:thumbup1:

Can tell my backs gonna hurt for a few days... :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

Pelayo said:


> try acupuncture...it will give temp relief...ive had it in the past and I really rate it:thumbup1:
> 
> Can tell my backs gonna hurt for a few days... :cursing:


Aye, it's bursitis and some kind of impingement. I see a really good physio. She's Johnnys physio and does loads of big lads so she is mega sore on me but she always usually sorts me out proper... all except for my shoulder. It just WILL NOT BUDGE!

I've already iced it a few times and put on heat rub etc. I think i'm immune to pain killers so im going it cold turkey!! :cursing:


----------



## Adam_W

Pelayo, have you had a similar problem before? Sounds nasty to me. I'd go get it checked by a physio, but then i never leave anything to chance.


----------



## Tommy10

Adam_W said:


> Pelayo, have you had a similar problem before? Sounds nasty to me. I'd go get it checked by a physio, but then i never leave anything to chance.


Yea Adam....I have a history of back pain, 3 surgeries, 2.5 discs out( shrunk) been 2 and a 1/2 years since ive had a pain like this, I don't lift heavy when doin squats, 60kg + bar weight....I'm 93kg

will rest it and swim...always helps:thumbup1:


----------



## Adam_W

Ah fair enough. Had a training part that broke his back a few years back, never could squat the smae again. He stuck to lightish squats then just hit the legs hard with hack squats and presses.


----------



## Tommy10

Adam_W said:


> Ah fair enough. Had a training part that broke his back a few years back, never could squat the smae again. He stuck to lightish squats then just hit the legs hard with hack squats and presses.


I think this is a reality check for me, gonna lay off Squats for a while:thumbup1:


----------



## Adam_W

Yeah advisable. Back injuries are not to be taken lightly.

Cant believe how good this weather is today. So nice.


----------



## Goose

I wouldnt know, I only see the day time weather at weekend s


----------



## ragahav

spread love for the day..some people are remaining ...will give them after the tank is refilled


----------



## Tommy10

im all out of love- apparently


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> im all out of love- apparently


 You're always full of lovin' baby...maybe just not the repping kind today

Does anyone else detest airports as much as I do? Horrible horrible places. On the plus side I have got 3 hours sunbathing in and could be outside so it could be worse I guess:cool2:

Agreed on the acupunture BTW, and kinesio bandaging.


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> ...back from the gym...ouch...ouch...ouch
> 
> started well...5min run, leg extensions, presses....Squats were going well until 3 rd set..then massive shoot of pain!!!!!.....stopped immediatley....waited 10 mins...did some seated Bi work.....
> 
> had to pop a painkiller.....  :thumbdown:





Pelayo said:


> Yea Adam....I have a history of back pain, 3 surgeries, 2.5 discs out( shrunk) been 2 and a 1/2 years since ive had a pain like this, I don't lift heavy when doin squats, 60kg + bar weight....I'm 93kg
> 
> will rest it and swim...always helps:thumbup1:





Pelayo said:


> I think this is a reality check for me, gonna lay off Squats for a while:thumbup1:


are you sure about training your back hard given your history ..I think you should consult somebody and seek advice because the pain is the way of your body telling .. hope you get it sorted soon  .. ...


----------



## Rickski

Hi all how are we today, wrote a full paragraph earlier and as I was posting my internet went haywire, so was ****ed of. What we all training today?


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> are you sure about training your back hard given your history ..I think you should consult somebody and seek advice because the pain is the way of your body telling .. hope you get it sorted soon  .. ...


I hear ya....im actually very careful with my back...lifting a lot lower than normal....i know the ins and outs of the back...had many, many visits with Specialists, physios, surgeons etc....today was bad luck....but I will learn from it...and stay clear of squats for a while


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> I hear ya....im actually very careful with my back...lifting a lot lower than normal....i know the ins and outs of the back...had many, many visits with Specialists, physios, surgeons etc....today was bad luck....but I will learn from it...and stay clear of squats for a while


hope that works for you .....


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> hope that works for you .....


Cheers Bud:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Hello folks, I'm back from work now, just of to get the kids in a minute then down the gym


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> Hello folks, I'm back from work now, just of to get the kids in a minute then down the gym


don't forget to peel the potatoes/ slice the carrots, put the washing in before ye go.....


----------



## bigbob33

Pelayo said:


> don't forget to peel the potatoes/ slice the carrots, put the washing in before ye go.....


cheers mate! I'd have been right in the **** if I forgot all that


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> cheers mate! I'd have been right in the **** if I forgot all that


keeping the wheel turning Pal:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> don't forget to peel the potatoes/ slice the carrots, put the washing in before ye go.....


 :lol: you forgot the groceries and the untended lawn


----------



## bigbob33

Just having an emotional moment, this thread is brilliant, I feel like I've made some good friends here and it's the only place I can talk about bb'ing etc! Also I gotta say I love the crack on here!

Cheers guys n girls


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> :lol: you forgot the groceries and the untended lawn


The maid does that:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> :lol: you forgot the groceries and the untended lawn


No lawn mate I've just finished laying the patio!!!


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> No lawn mate I've just finished laying the patio!!!


with ur own bare hands- I think I love you:lol:


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Just having an emotional moment, this thread is brilliant, I feel like I've made some good friends here and it's the only place I can talk about bb'ing etc! Also I gotta say I love the crack on here!
> 
> Cheers guys n girls


Second that ...


----------



## clairey.h

shoulders today, I know I did well cause went to phaff about with my hair half way through and couldnt raise my arms up......lol look like a right pleb.........but hey means its working :thumb: :thumb :

am currently scoffing my chicken, and salad with olive oil........tasty :innocent:

and just realised I need to get a shifty on to collect my daughetr from school.........


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> shoulders today, I know I did well cause went to phaff about with my hair half way through and couldnt raise my arms up......lol look like a right pleb.........but hey means its working :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> am currently scoffing my chicken, and salad with olive oil........tasty :innocent:
> 
> and just realised I need to get a shifty on to collect my daughetr from school.........


Lift me Mummy:bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> womanizer...womanizer...womanizer...womanizer


and yoooouuuuu, I found myself making the kiddies coco pops humming this this morning :cursing: :cursing:

pmsl jem must be doing some work today only 3 pages......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Pelayo said:


> with ur own bare hands- I think I love you:lol:


i love doing stuff like that, i've even set up my own company building and repairing stone walls! i get ****ed off sitting on my **** in a lab all day making crowns and bridges for people:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Sorry clairey couldn't rep you today ..by the time reached to your post was out of rep ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Sorry clairey couldn't rep you today ..by the time reached to your post was out of rep ..


no need to apologise, I understand, bottom of the list, I get it.........

no dont worry about little old me, :crying: :no: :crying:

haha its ok really :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

i'm still outta love:confused1:


----------



## Mad7

Adam_W said:


> Confused Mad7, wasnt saying i was going to be chilling, although ill be trying my hardest too.
> 
> Or is that what your doing, and mocking me about jobs! haha


Adam, sorry mate that was aimed at Jem as she had a very busy day yesterday as well...............NOT:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

She seems to have a job we all want, half days only


----------



## Adam_W

Least you are your own boss bob!

Im fed up of being told what to do. Even worse when it is someone less qualified or suited to the job than me.

Cant wait for the day im in your position, hope its sooner rather than later!


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> i love doing stuff like that, i've even set up my own company building and repairing stone walls! i get ****ed off sitting on my **** in a lab all day making crowns and bridges for people:laugh:


Bigbob, what do you do for a job then ???


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> i love doing stuff like that, i've even set up my own company building and repairing stone walls! i get ****ed off sitting on my **** in a lab all day making crowns and bridges for people:laugh:


I am desperate to get my fron teeth done BUT NO CASH

do u know any ways I can be a guinea pig for students?


----------



## bigbob33

Adam_W said:


> Least you are your own boss bob!
> 
> Im fed up of being told what to do. Even worse when it is someone less qualified or suited to the job than me.
> 
> Cant wait for the day im in your position, hope its sooner rather than later!


I'm only my own boss with the stone walling, my main job I'm an employee


----------



## bigbob33

Pelayo said:


> I am desperate to get my fron teeth done BUT NO CASH
> 
> do u know any ways I can be a guinea pig for students?


In Bristol, you can go to the dental hospital if you haven't got your own dentist and they will do it for free! It's done by students but under supervision, it may be the same where you live


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> In Bristol, you can go to the dental hospital if you haven't got your own dentist and they will do it for free! It's done by students but under supervision, it may be the same where you live


Really, cool, will check it!

Thanks BB


----------



## Adam_W

Ah fair enough Bob. No opening to make that your full time work?


----------



## bigbob33

Adam_W said:


> Ah fair enough Bob. No opening to make that your full time work?


not with the building game as it is at the mo...


----------



## Tommy10

bigbob33 said:


> In Bristol, you can go to the dental hospital if you haven't got your own dentist and they will do it for free! It's done by students but under supervision, it may be the same where you live


Took ur advice, called my local Dental Hospital and now I'm on the waiting list- cheers Bob:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Mad7 said:


> Bigbob, what do you do for a job then ???


i'm a dental technician mate, specialising in crown and bridge ceramics:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Pelayo said:


> Took ur advice, called my local Dental Hospital and now I'm on the waiting list- cheers Bob:thumb:


glad to be of help mate:beer:


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> i'm still outta love:confused1:


hey I think I did rep you ..anyway will do again when refilled


----------



## Tommy10

Pelayo said:


> ...back from the gym...ouch...ouch...ouch
> 
> started well...5min run, leg extensions, presses....Squats were going well until 3 rd set..then massive shoot of pain!!!!!.....stopped immediatley....waited 10 mins...did some seated Bi work.....
> 
> had to pop a painkiller.....  :thumbdown:


Update

back is starting to stiffen- as i thought it would- 2 more dihydracodiene and a mug of tea...and defo swimming in the morning.


----------



## Jem

Hello all - how are we doing - let's shake things up a bit boys - it's all gone quiet. Oh Big bob loving a man in white clogs .........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and yoooouuuuu, I found myself making the kiddies coco pops humming this this morning :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> pmsl jem must be doing some work today only 3 pages......... :lol: :lol:


LMFAO - reps Claire.....you noticed !!!!! yes hard working woman today..... :thumb: :thumb :xx


----------



## Adam_W

Thanks for the reps Jem. How was the gym?


----------



## leafman

Hav had a really bad day shame i cant go into it :lol: Coz im ****ed off but still here spreading some love even thow i aint got much to giv and im all out already  Will be back tomoz with something sensible to say :lol:


----------



## Jem

oh hard work hun - did delts and really hammered them hard - hurting to type now - looking like a right fool typing with arms as still as possible.............how was your day ?


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hav had a really bad day shame i cant go into it :lol: Coz im ****ed off but still here spreading some love even thow i aint got much to giv and im all out already  Will be back tomoz with something sensible to say :lol:


 Oooh babes - reps love for you ..........chin up :thumb: we love you x


----------



## Adam_W

Was ok thanks Jem. Nothing special. Work, work and more work. Haha. Nice to be home and chill.


----------



## Rickski

Just spread my love hope I got you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

YIPPEEE THANKS RICKSKII - WILL LOVE YOU BACK IF I CAN


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Hello all - how are we doing - let's shake things up a bit boys - it's all gone quiet. Oh Big bob loving a man in white clogs .........


Sorry jem, no clogs! Just trainers, shorts and t shirt today although I do wear a sexy lab coat! Pmsl


----------



## Jem

ha - did the double 'i' - thing like with hacks... he must be on my mind...ssssh


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Sorry jem, no clogs! Just trainers, shorts and t shirt today although I do wear a sexy lab coat! Pmsl


steady...you will have me all a-quiver :whistling:


----------



## Judas

Alright guys, lovely day today, lets hope its the same again tomorrow.


----------



## ragahav

night bronzers ..I am here at 2 pm in my lab


----------



## bigbob33

I've got a few but bladerunners up there for sure!


----------



## Mad7

Gainer said:


> Not a massive mount of posters on the thread anymore! maybe 5/6 regulars! we need to recruit more to the thread!
> 
> whats everyones fav film??


Can I list a few.............(will anyway:whistling: :whistling: )

Rocky (all series)

Bourne (all series)

Matrix (1 & 2, 3 was a bit strange.......)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Have a few too - American History X, The Green Mile, Memento, Monsters Inc (Ha)

And when I'm after that little bit of girl pwer it has to be GI Jane, strong, smart and sexy as hell!


----------



## bigbob33

morning all! Just thought I'd add a few more films....

American history x ( good shout wa)

Once were warriors

Alien

Shawshank redemption

All the blade films

Battle royale

And finally felon

All very cool films


----------



## Rickski

Morning all just thinking about the films I like and I must admit I am a bit of a fairy when it comes to movies and go for a good story so here they are.

Once upon a time in America

K-Pax

Whale Rider

Life as a House

The Notebook

Bridges Of Madison County

Shawshank Redemption

LOTR all three extended versions for scenery.

Amores Perros

Bombon el perro


----------



## Jem

Early one Bob - Morning my little sunshine bunny !!!


----------



## Jem

Ooooooh ello missed you there Ricks bit of a crossover .......how the hell are you ?


----------



## Rickski

Cool and lovely as yourself....only 4 or 5 more reps Jems and you get an extra pip will try and get you there as soon as we can xx


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Early one Bob - Morning my little sunshine bunny !!!


Morning lovely lady!


----------



## clairey.h

morning to all......... :thumb:

isnt it better when the sun shines

I see jems not working today as this thread has already done a mighty few pages.......lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

It is beautiful out again today - hhhmm - feel like abandoning the work ethic and feigning a headache or "ladies problems" and going to lay in the park or take photos in the woods.

The Notebook Rickski - that's too cute! 

Gainer - How could I forget Gladiator - had to watch it twice as the first time I just sat their :drool:ing over Russell Crowe and not following the story line!


----------



## clairey.h

oh missed that bit............

fav films are

aliens

true romance

as mentioned earlier amerian history x

oh my god im stumpped cant think of anything else.........

will be coming back to this later, right now i have a packed luch to make and kiddies to rush to school......i blame this thread for my daughter being late two days running.....lol


----------



## bigbob33

Good call with true romance claire, can't believe I forgot that one!


----------



## leafman

Morning people, im up and about early today again just glad kids are back at school, its my little girls school trip today so glad the sun is out :thumbup1:

Training today legs oh nooooo and films i like.....

casino

godfathers (all of them)

aliens (yes claire i seen ur a aliens fan too  )

and i like Mr brooks and faceoff.

Just a couple of my faves thow i love loads of films. Last film i went to see at pictures was that gran torino.


----------



## bigbob33

I'm a bit ****ed off that I can't go to Portsmouth this weekend I've got another wedding to go to this weekend, still it's another all day lash up!


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> I'm a bit ****ed off that I can't go to Portsmouth this weekend I've got another wedding to go to this weekend, still it's another all day lash up!


you like a wedding dont u Bob  I would love to go to portsmouth to mate but to far for me. All being well im off to birmingham on 9th thow for the body power show thing. Iv never been to a show before so should b good.  Shame i have to go loooking like a starving dog but next year ill b mahoosive :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Well I'll have all this years weddings after this weekend, no more till next year but I'm best man for that one!

When's the body power show? I'm hoping to be a lot bigger and leaner next year, might even consider stepping on stage if I can achieve my goals!


----------



## BrokenBack

morning all, damn i hate being at work!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

more films..........

gotta say pulp fiction, its one of those that comes on tele and before you know it your well ingrossed

runing scared

last king of scotland (I thought was an excellent film)

shooter

taken (watched the other day, good stunts)

films to avoid.....the day the earth stood still, watched last night what a load of pants.................

and yes leaf man I am a total aliens nerd all four of them............lol


----------



## Goose

Morning all 

Had a awesome Chest, tricep and 30 minutes cardio session last night. Finally feel good for once.. Kinda! :lol:

Feeling tired and muscle fatigue today


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> morning all! Just thought I'd add a few more films....
> 
> Once were warriors
> 
> All very cool films


also own this film.......isnt it sooooo depressing though, me and the hubster watched it again the other day and all I here from him for the next few weeks is

'go cook some fu*cking eggs'

he thinks it funny.......i do not:angry:


----------



## Mad7

:thumbup1:



bigbob33 said:


> morning all! Just thought I'd add a few more films....
> 
> American history x ( good shout wa)
> 
> Once were warriors
> 
> Alien
> 
> Shawshank redemption
> 
> All the blade films
> 
> Battle royale
> 
> And finally felon
> 
> All very cool films


Some good/excellent films here BigBob...........

Reading other peoples film choices gets the blood flowing. Think I need to get some of these films out and watch them again. :thumb:

All good choices boys & girls:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

By the way

*MORNING ALL........................ANOTHER LOVELY DAY:cool:*


----------



## solidcecil

morning all hows everyone?


----------



## bigbob33

clairey.h said:


> also own this film.......isnt it sooooo depressing though, me and the hubster watched it again the other day and all I here from him for the next few weeks is
> 
> 'go cook some fu*cking eggs'
> 
> he thinks it funny.......i do not:angry:


It's one of the opening scenes with jake and the big guy that had me hooked! Your right though it's a bit depressing...


----------



## Rickski

Ok lets keep the thread hot what did we all have for breky today?

I had 3 eggs on toast (stired in a few drips of olive oil) and a few strips of bacon hhhmmmm.


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> Ok lets keep the thread hot what did we all have for breky today?
> 
> I had 3 eggs on toast (stired in a few drips of olive oil) and a few strips of bacon hhhmmmm.


iv had 3 eggs and soldiers, as i have ran out of weatabix

oh and oats and whey shake, CEE,BCAA,Glutamine,Fish Oil,Multivit


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> Well I'll have all this years weddings after this weekend, no more till next year but I'm best man for that one!
> 
> When's the body power show? I'm hoping to be a lot bigger and leaner next year, might even consider stepping on stage if I can achieve my goals!


9th of may mate. its on the saturday and sunday but im just goin on saturday. I think its the womans show on the sunday could be wrong thow. Im just waiting for my tickets to arrive this week sometime. Think there is other stuff aswell as the show.


----------



## Goose

Oats and whey isolate.


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Oats and whey isolate.


X2


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> X2


Great minds think alike 

I did also have 10g of L-Glutamine, 10g Creatine, 2 Alpha Male Multi Vits, 1 Vitamin B super Complex and 2g Vit C


----------



## bigbob33

I also had 3 cod liver oil caps, a multi vit, glucosamine and a few eph!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I had oats, chocolate protein and peanut butter!! Yummy yummy yum yum!


----------



## leafman

I had a pint of pro mass and scoop of maltodextrin withfull fat milk as soon as i got up and now im just about to have some weeterbix :thumbup1:

I also had my codliver oilx1, fish oilx2, zincx1, dessicated liverx1 tabs, vitcx1, and think thats it.


----------



## ragahav

Hello Bronzers and neighbours...hows everyone ..My rep isn't refilled yet ..will be spreading love soon.......

had a liter of skimmed milk and 2 banana first thing after waking ,...later cheese veg, curd, 2 whole egg and 2 white, 2 chapati ....now after two hr sprouts ......


----------



## Goose

Feeling sluggish... Carbs low... Roll on saturday to up the carbs


----------



## Goose

____/\_/\____/\__/\_____/\____/\_______/\__________________

Chat has died..


----------



## ragahav

Hey Goose,

how are you ..


----------



## CharlieC25

4 eggs (3 whites 1 whole) scrambled and a banana to finish - yummy

Had a disappointing work out last night - had a monstrous headache which affected my game - anyone else leave the gym abit deflated last night??


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Hey Goose,
> 
> how are you ..


All good my friend, how are you?


----------



## W33BAM

Holla bronzies.... and silvies!!

Quads and calves tonight. Had to start doing legs over a 2 day split cause I like to do hams and glutes together and it was getting too much!

It's bl00dy roating in this Grey city today. Gonna go a tow with the bears in a bit too...



Rickski said:


> Ok lets keep the thread hot what did we all have for breky today?
> 
> I had 3 eggs on toast (stired in a few drips of olive oil) and a few strips of bacon hhhmmmm.


I had a CNP pro ms - caramel vanilla! Yummers! I had 2 cnp pro-cla's, 1500mg vit c, 2 cod liver oil, 2 glutamine caps and a teaspoon of L-Carnitine.

I repeat some with every meal... I'm just away to have me some boiled eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast then a few awakening capsules!

As you can see my 'diet' is pretty much non existant! Johnny keeps buying me £10 mix up's from the wee shop in the village, which consist of 100g bags of crisps, chocolate of many varieties, vimpto chews, starburst etc

He buys me what he's craving and its only fair I sample them! It's my duty! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> All good my friend, how are you?


me fine ... just busy with an application for a university ... which line of work are you in mate ..


----------



## bigbob33

I've got legs today as well! I'm thinking of going a bit lighter with more reps as I noticed my waist is getting bigger and harder, I might focus on leg press for a while....


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> me fine ... just busy with an application for a university ... which line of work are you in mate ..


I'm in the banking industry my friend.. Not the most fun of jobs but it pays well.


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I'm in the banking industry my friend.. Not the most fun of jobs but it pays well.


oo my father is in bank too ..  ..

so you have net access at your work place also ..i mean at my father's place only official sites can be opened nothing else ..sucks..


----------



## ragahav

off for meal ....sprouts ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> me fine ... just busy with an application for a university ... which line of work are you in mate ..


Snap me too!! I have to do one of those blasted Access courses and I am finding it near on impossible to find the one I want in or near a place that I would like to go!!

What are you looking to study and how old are you?  (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> oo my father is in bank too ..  ..
> 
> so you have net access at your work place also ..i mean at my father's place only official sites can be opened nothing else ..sucks..


Internet access is very limited. Sites I used to be able to get on are now blocked. Im suprised this hasn't been!!


----------



## clairey.h

just got back from bodyflight..............

goose the one main piece of advise is to make sure you keep your head up, they told me to do that but when I got in the tunnel it all went out the window, and felt like I couldnt breath as I couldnt catch my breath..........

the next go went better though, looked like a right t*tin the get up, googles, flappy jumpsuits and a helmet.........

got the dvd but I dont think I dare look at the faces I was pulling.....pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> just got back from bodyflight..............
> 
> goose the one main piece of advise is to make sure you keep your head up, they told me to do that but when I got in the tunnel it all went out the window, and felt like I couldnt breath as I couldnt catch my breath..........
> 
> the next go went better though, looked like a right t*tin the get up, googles, flappy jumpsuits and a helmet.........
> 
> got the dvd but I dont think I dare look at the faces I was pulling.....pmsl :lol: :lol:


haha sounds awesome, Im not looking forward to the not being able to breath part! reminds be of a foam party in Magaluf where I thought I was going to die!!

Should be interesting though, I'll be posting the video up on my facebook for you all to laugh at (those who have my addy anyway)


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> Holla bronzies.... and silvies!!
> 
> Quads and calves tonight. Had to start doing legs over a 2 day split cause I like to do hams and glutes together and it was getting too much!
> 
> It's bl00dy roating in this Grey city today. Gonna go a tow with the bears in a bit too...
> 
> I had a CNP pro ms - caramel vanilla! Yummers! I had 2 cnp pro-cla's, 1500mg vit c, 2 cod liver oil, 2 glutamine caps and a teaspoon of L-Carnitine.
> 
> I repeat some with every meal... I'm just away to have me some boiled eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast then a few awakening capsules!
> 
> As you can see my 'diet' is pretty much non existant! Johnny keeps buying me £10 mix up's from the wee shop in the village, which consist of 100g bags of crisps, chocolate of many varieties, vimpto chews, starburst etc
> 
> He buys me what he's craving and its only fair I sample them! It's my duty! :lol: :lol: :lol:


CNP ms? pro mass? if so not tried that flavour im boring and stick to the bannana flavour as it goes down easy. And if you want to send me them mix ups to sample id be more than happy 

Boiling outside and just got back from gym done legs, im gonna take dog for a walk now ive eaten. Just had my pro mass pint and bannana after training so time to strutt with top off pretending to be massive lmao :lol:

im not even jokin


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> haha sounds awesome, Im not looking forward to the not being able to breath part! reminds be of a foam party in Magaluf where I thought I was going to die!!
> 
> Should be interesting though, I'll be posting the video up on my facebook for you all to laugh at (those who have my addy anyway)


it was great, a fab experience.......

it was my fault I couldnt breath because your supposed to keep your chin right up.......and when I went in and tried to take a breath I just got the air from the tunnel blasting in my mouth.....(well duhhhhhhhh, logical now)

it was just the inital panic that you get when you try to breath and cant, but I had two goes and the second one went much much better....... :thumb:

span around and everything, although if I could have screamed I probably would have as it was like being on a rollercoaster......(and I hate them...lol) :lol: :lol: :lol:

youll love it though, when you get past all the talikng and waiting around that is.........


----------



## CharlieC25

Goose said:


> haha sounds awesome, Im not looking forward to the not being able to breath part! reminds be of a foam party in Magaluf where I thought I was going to die!!
> 
> Should be interesting though, I'll be posting the video up on my facebook for you all to laugh at (those who have my addy anyway)


When were you in Magaluf? I used to be an 18-30s rep out there :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> CNP ms? pro mass? if so not tried that flavour im boring and stick to the bannana flavour as it goes down easy. And if you want to send me them mix ups to sample id be more than happy
> 
> PRO MS's are a meal replacement tailored for the ladies! Carbs, protein, fats, nutrients etc that a typical womans body should need.
> 
> PRO MR's are for blokes...
> 
> I have one for breakfast and one for my meal before training usually.
> 
> I have also just switched protein from BSN syntha 6 to USN whey isolate. Bl00dy lovelies stuff that is. What a delight! And its less carbs! result!
> 
> And there's NO chance of me parting with my carrier bag sized mix up! More chance of me selling you my house for a tenner!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Boiling outside and just got back from gym done legs, im gonna take dog for a walk now ive eaten. Just had my pro mass pint and bannana after training so time to strutt with top off pretending to be massive lmao :lol:
> 
> im not even jokin


 Off to physio again for me. I'm in agony. Shoulder pain os spanning from my mid bicep, accross my trap, to up behind my ear! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

But strutting about with very little on like I am the queen of sherbert is the way to do it!! :lol:

(Sherbert dib dabs-johnny add that to the mix up request list!)


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> it was great, a fab experience.......
> 
> it was my fault I couldnt breath because your supposed to keep your chin right up.......and when I went in and tried to take a breath I just got the air from the tunnel blasting in my mouth.....(well duhhhhhhhh, logical now)
> 
> it was just the inital panic that you get when you try to breath and cant, but I had two goes and the second one went much much better....... :thumb:
> 
> span around and everything, although if I could have screamed I probably would have as it was like being on a rollercoaster......(and I hate them...lol) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> youll love it though, when you get past all the talikng and waiting around that is.........


Brilliant!

How long was you waiting around for?

I have a 1hr 30 mins drive to the place and my booking is 1:30.. I then have something to get back for so even though I want to go I cant be there all afternoon!



CharlieC25 said:


> When were you in Magaluf? I used to be an 18-30s rep out there :beer:


Oooo Going back around 5 years now.. I was just a wee sping chicken back then.

Would you have been repping around then?


----------



## CharlieC25

Goose said:


> Oooo Going back around 5 years now.. I was just a wee sping chicken back then.
> 
> Would you have been repping around then?


I was a rep in 2001-2002 and then I did Lloret de Mar in 2003  a very long time ago when I wasnt the wrong side of 25! Good times though!

Did you go with 18-30s?


----------



## Goose

CharlieC25 said:


> I was a rep in 2001-2002 and then I did Lloret de Mar in 2003  a very long time ago when I wasnt the wrong side of 25! Good times though!
> 
> Did you go with 18-30s?


Sounds like you had some good times out there! You must of loved it? I gather being a rep is more for the singleton?!

No there was that option but we went with 20wentys I think they were called? Utter sihte in my opinon, rep was awful! It was a guy aswell would have been a bit more leniant if it was a hot babe


----------



## CharlieC25

Goose said:


> Sounds like you had some good times out there! You must of loved it? I gather being a rep is more for the singleton?!
> 
> No there was that option but we went with 20wentys I think they were called? Utter sihte in my opinon, rep was awful! It was a guy aswell would have been a bit more leniant if it was a hot babe


Haha you should've come with 18-30s we were all hotties esp as my bosoms pointed upwards then  Yes totally loved it - some of the best times of my life out there and I'm still the best of friends with my manager, he still lives out there so I get cheapy holidays and still get to go for dinner with him and whatever celebs are out there at the time... well if you can call Pat Sharp and East 17 celebs haha what did you think of BCM?

Definitely a job for a singleton - I did have a boyfriend who I'd been with for 4 years at the time but lets just say it would've been ALOT more fun if I had been without the ball and chain


----------



## bigbob33

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha you should've come with 18-30s we were all hotties esp as my bosoms pointed upwards then  Yes totally loved it - some of the best times of my life out there and I'm still the best of friends with my manager, he still lives out there so I get cheapy holidays and still get to go for dinner with him and whatever celebs are out there at the time... well if you can call Pat Sharp and East 17 celebs haha what did you think of BCM?
> 
> Definitely a job for a singleton - I did have a boyfriend who I'd been with for 4 years at the time but lets just say *it would've been ALOT more fun if I had been without the ball and chain *


your a bad girl:lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Me?! Bad? well how very dare you - I polish my halo every night I'll have you know


----------



## Goose

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha you should've come with 18-30s we were all hotties esp as my bosoms pointed upwards then  Yes totally loved it - some of the best times of my life out there and I'm still the best of friends with my manager, he still lives out there so I get cheapy holidays and still get to go for dinner with him and whatever celebs are out there at the time... well if you can call Pat Sharp and East 17 celebs haha what did you think of BCM?
> 
> Definitely a job for a singleton - I did have a boyfriend who I'd been with for 4 years at the time but lets just say it would've been ALOT more fun if I had been without the ball and chain


Haha your funny that actually made me laugh out loud and in an office that isnt a good thing 

BCM was awesome! I loved it, I havn't been to many "clubbin" places only Magaluf, Ibiza and Malia and for me Magaluf beats them all hands down, but there was about 15 of us which made it brilliant.

I really dont know how your Boyfriend at the time put up with it all, I would have gone insane! :lol:

Did you stay faitful?

I wouldnt want to be in a relationship if I was doing something like that. Would feel ike it was holding me back from the "wild" times


----------



## Jem

Is there a bale of hay flying around back here..............what's going on bronzers .......are we all really busy ??? I thought I had been neglectful and so thought better pop in en route to the kitchen [which is still not feckin finished] and there is nothing happening .........PMSL

HEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rickski

Hi Jem I am here I think the people who use their work computers must be in transit and others training or making food, where are you all lets vote for a bronze queen and a bronze king of the thread suggestions please.............


----------



## Judas

I just got back from training...Today I have finally made it to my first target by doing a one handed pull up, f*cking hard work. Now I have no idea what to aim for next! Probably reaching 10 stone - would be really nice. Ah well, going to go wash my mullet, then cook some chicken & rice, after doing that I will probably knuckle down with some college work.

Going to spread the love. Rick for some reason it will not let me give you any reps, tomorrow I will give you some love <3.


----------



## CharlieC25

Goose said:


> Haha your funny that actually made me laugh out loud and in an office that isnt a good thing
> 
> BCM was awesome! I loved it, I havn't been to many "clubbin" places only Magaluf, Ibiza and Malia and for me Magaluf beats them all hands down, but there was about 15 of us which made it brilliant.
> 
> I really dont know how your Boyfriend at the time put up with it all, I would have gone insane! :lol:
> 
> Did you stay faitful?
> 
> I wouldnt want to be in a relationship if I was doing something like that. Would feel ike it was holding me back from the "wild" times


haha glad I'm providing the giggles for ya! BCM is awesome but I really liked Boomerang too which is the RnB club on the strip 

I was faithful, not a cheater - I'm more of a tiger  I stayed with my then boyfriend for about 6 yrs before I found out he'd actually cheated on me haha oh the irony! I definitely regret not being single but I still managed to be wild without crossing the line - I did kiss a few girls for the reps shows but I asked him about it prior to the shows and funnily enough he was ok with it but obviously had to be sent photographic evidence to make sure it wasnt a male


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Snap me too!! I have to do one of those blasted Access courses and I am finding it near on impossible to find the one I want in or near a place that I would like to go!!
> 
> What are you looking to study and how old are you? (if you don't mind me asking)


Hey WA ...I am applying for masters in Computer Science...I intend to later pursue doctoral studies ....I am 24 , working as a Research Engineer currently ..what about you ...where are you applying ..



clairey.h said:


> just got back from bodyflight..............
> 
> goose the one main piece of advise is to make sure you keep your head up, they told me to do that but when I got in the tunnel it all went out the window, and felt like I couldnt breath as I couldnt catch my breath..........
> 
> the next go went better though, looked like a right t*tin the get up, googles, flappy jumpsuits and a helmet.........
> 
> got the dvd but I dont think I dare look at the faces I was pulling.....pmsl





clairey.h said:


> it was great, a fab experience.......
> 
> it was my fault I couldnt breath because your supposed to keep your chin right up.......and when I went in and tried to take a breath I just got the air from the tunnel blasting in my mouth.....(well duhhhhhhhh, logical now)
> 
> it was just the inital panic that you get when you try to breath and cant, but I had two goes and the second one went much much better.......
> 
> span around and everything, although if I could have screamed I probably would have as it was like being on a rollercoaster......(and I hate them...lol)
> 
> youll love it though, when you get past all the talikng and waiting around that is.........


hey claire seems you had hell of a experience ....


----------



## bigbob33

Never fear I'm here guys!!!


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey claire seems you had hell of a experience ....


you didnt forget me today............ :bounce: :bounce: lol only joking...... :innocent:

have just watched the dvd of the flight.....my god I dont think I have ever looked like such a tw*t in my life, my legs were flailing everywhere.... and rob was ****ing himself laughing at me in the background....to make it worse mr smartass pants went next and was perfect even the world champion indoor skydiver was there giving him the thumbs up......... :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

Evening All......................the backs better....rested all day......chest/ Tris tomorrow:rockon:


----------



## StJocKIII

Was it worked out when you hit silver?

Had a bollocks day, really lazy. Missed gym for painting. Diet was a bit better though, start a new job tomorrow too!


----------



## clairey.h

StJocKIII said:


> Was it worked out when you hit silver?
> 
> Had a bollocks day, really lazy. Missed gym for painting. Diet was a bit better though, start a new job tomorrow too!


what job are you starting ?????


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> Evening All......................the backs better....rested all day......chest/ Tris tomorrow:rockon:


Hey Pelayo ..good to hear that your back is recovering but you need not rush into something ..take your time to get comfy back


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> Hey Pelayo ..good to hear that your back is recovering but you need not rush into something ..take your time to get comfy back


x2 buddy:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> Hey WA ...I am applying for masters in Computer Science...I intend to later pursue doctoral studies ....I am 24 , working as a Research Engineer currently ..what about you ...where are you applying ..
> 
> Oh that sounds pretty cool!
> 
> I have to do a blasted access course because it is so long since I left school and at that time could not bear to do A levels. (Now I feel embarrassed and kinda like a dunce for leaving it so long  ) I'm going to do a Science and Maths Access course if I can find one somewhere decent that way I can train to become a Miwife after or do Forensic Psychology (I'll go to Portsmouth if i choose the Psych route)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think you have to have made 250 posts and you need to have been a Bronze for 3 months.


----------



## bigbob33

My little bro's just had a baby boy!!! I'm now an uncle


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

OOOhhh congratulations to you all - what have they called him? x


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *you didnt forget me today.*........... :bounce: :bounce: lol only joking...... :innocent:
> 
> have just watched the dvd of the flight.....my god I dont think I have ever looked like such a tw*t in my life, my legs were flailing everywhere.... and rob was ****ing himself laughing at me in the background....to make it worse mr smartass pants went next and was perfect even the world champion indoor skydiver was there giving him the thumbs up......... :cursing:


why would I forget you ..  there are a bunch of people here whom I have come to become very familiar with and you are certainly one of them ..

but your description above makes it very interesting and certainly demands for some pics or something ...would be a fun to watch ..


----------



## bigbob33

Oscar finton coles! I don't know WTF name finton is but I like it he's 7lb 4oz and very cool!


----------



## Judas

bigbob33 said:


> My little bro's just had a baby boy!!! I'm now an uncle


Congrats mate.


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> My little bro's just had a baby boy!!! I'm now an uncle


Congratss ...


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers guys


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> why would I forget you ..  there are a bunch of people here whom I have come to become very familiar with and you are certainly one of them ..
> 
> but your description above makes it very interesting and certainly demands for some pics or something ...would be a fun to watch ..


god soooo glad we didnt op for the pics, imagine every inch of your face vibrating at full speed, with your mouth wide open and flapping in the wind and your not even close................ha :lol:

consider a dogue de bordeux in a windtunnel and you may be getting there....lol (not that I look like a dog I'll have you know...lol :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

congrat UNCLE BIGBOB..........


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Don't have to ..I am a big believer in Karma ..what and when one is suppose to happen it will happen


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> My little bro's just had a baby boy!!! I'm now an uncle


Bloody hell you bronze members and co certainly know how to breed ..... :thumb: congrats


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> now I know I am supposed to win the lottery...........just why hasnt it happened yet...... :lol:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> why would I forget you ..  there are a bunch of people here whom I have come to become very familiar with and you are certainly one of them ..
> 
> but your description above makes it very interesting and certainly demands for some pics or something ...would be a fun to watch ..


Yep pics pics pics we want pics of claire looking a tw*t :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Bloody hell you bronze members and co certainly know how to breed ..... :thumb: congrats


haha jems back, I have to go put kiddies in to bath and bed now, but I know when I get back its going to take me 10 min to read through all the posts.............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

yipppppeee - dunno there is no-one here I don't think and I am inbetween painting .....skiving really xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Yep pics pics pics we want pics of claire looking a tw*t :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


look missy the only pictures of me looking a tw*t are directly for my hubby :001_tt2:

(MAYBE THAT WAS THE WRONG SMILEY TO USE...LOL)


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> you will when it's suppose to happen ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> you mean the day after I die then yes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> when my kids find my winning lottery ticket tucked away in my bloomers drawer in the retirment home and decide to check........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> look missy the only pictures of me looking a tw*t are directly for my hubby :001_tt2:
> 
> (MAYBE THAT WAS THE WRONG SMILEY TO USE...LOL)


PMSL I know what you mean :whistling: .....you want me ........cannot help yourself .................sssssh won't tell anyone :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

I do believe in karma though, I never try to be nasty to anyone or say or do anything that would hurt somebody else,

shame it dosnt come back to me tooo often though....... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I intend to be wearing a thong till I die ................bloomers :confused1: please - you will be talking about panty girdles next........anyway get to those poor dirty children and clean them up..........poor kids  xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> PMSL I know what you mean :whistling: .....you want me ........cannot help yourself .................sssssh won't tell anyone :innocent:


ssshhhhhhhhh thanks for telling the worldwide web and all its aunties and uncles.......... :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I do believe in karma though, I never try to be nasty to anyone or say or do anything that would hurt somebody else,
> 
> shame it dosnt come back to me tooo often though....... :confused1:


yes it does - I just repped you I think..............


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> yes it does - I just repped you I think..............


my faith is now restored.........

am now off to wash my kiddies

on another note there is a peacock on my fence........ :confused1: :confused1: seriously


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> haha jems back, I have to go put kiddies in to bath and bed now, but I know when I get back its going to take me 10 min to read through all the posts.............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


some posts back someone mentioned about bronze king queen thing ..must say going by the rate of postings from Jen she certainly is a serious contender ...



clairey.h said:


> ooo why you have to say that .. ..still your kids will get the money then ...you will be remembered in your family history as the "One" who brought fortunes upon them, when they will be sitting in a palatial chateau in France and sipping exquisite wine in goblets of gold :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

:thumb :just spread the love:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

i am out of reppage ..have emptied my tank already...


----------



## Robsta

clairey.h said:


> god soooo glad we didnt op for the pics, imagine every inch of your face vibrating at full speed, with your mouth wide open and flapping in the wind and your not even close................ha :lol:
> 
> consider a dogue de bordeux in a windtunnel and you may be getting there....lol (not that I look like a dog I'll have you know...lol :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> congrat UNCLE BIGBOB..........


ha ha ha haa...you did look a total spazzy though..... :lol:

The instructor turned round, looked at me and shrugged his shoulders....He kept straightening her legs out and she put them nback as soon as he let go..........I was absolutely p!ssing myself..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I on the other hand, like everything else was a naural and just perfect.. :tongue:


----------



## Mad7

Evening Guys & Girlies.............

Hope you all are doing well:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just shared the luuuuuuuv. Even you Robsta, nice to see you in the bronze zone:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bigbob33 said:


> :thumb :just spread the love:thumb:





ragahav said:


> i am out of reppage ..have emptied my tank already...


Carry on..... your puny bronze reps will get you nowhere..... :tongue:

Now on the other hand, if you were to be nice to me..... :cool2:

:lol:


----------



## ragahav

Zara-Leoni said:


> Carry on..... your puny bronze reps will get you nowhere..... :tongue:
> 
> Now on the other hand, if you were to be nice to me..... :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


ooo ..do I smell jealousy here ............:laugh:


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Carry on..... your puny bronze reps will get you nowhere..... :tongue:
> 
> Now on the other hand, if you were to be nice to me..... :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


Zara, What do we owe the pleasure of your company:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...............Thats you and Robsta in one night:whistling:. We are honoured. :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

Just emptied my rep sack chaps and chapes's hope you got a dose as i'm spent till the morrow.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## Jem

Morning sunshine bob x


----------



## Jem

Morning Luke what's your plan for today - lots of work on hun?


----------



## Jem

If you only want to know really exciting stuff then my pot is feckin empty - best thing that happened to me yesterday was sneaking a bite of someone's chicken and mushroom pie..............mmmmmmmm pastry....feck me - was better than sex.........oooh :thumb:

Work is sooo not exciting so will not go there ......kitchen is soooo not finished .... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

mmmmm Project Co-ordinator for Building Schools for the Future project which basically revamps all secondary schools in the country ......like I said boring........but pays the bills - as it goes anyone who has a job at the moment should not be complaining !!!!

So I won't, I love my work, I work from home, go to the gym when I want .........

What about you - think you are PE teach or similar ?


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> aww thanks for the reppage! love coming your way when it will let me! How many reps are you allowed to give in 24 hours anyone know?


I give up trying to work that one out........... :thumb:


----------



## GHS

Jem's up early?.......

To many Newcy Browns last night and just getting in from the kebaby now?

Wy Aye 

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Jem's up early?.......
> 
> To many Newcy Browns last night and just getting in from the kebaby now?
> 
> Wy Aye
> 
> GHS


Hello me little darlin! Oh we are privileged - thanks for gracing us with your awesome presence boyo :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Sounds like alot of fun!
> 
> I am a sales manager for a manufacturing company who build products for the roofing and the building industry... www.maceindustries.co.uk
> 
> But in the evenings i am a gymnast coach. coaching both younger kids and i take adult sessions during the week too. Good fun!


*sounds like fun - you could help me out with my tight hammies then - wish I had never given up the gymnastics ........can barely get my legs straight !! *

*[oer now no smutty comments, its a wednesday....smut is for Mondays and Saturdays] well light smut is always good really...]* :whistling:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Hello me little darlin! Oh we are privileged - thanks for gracing us with your awesome presence boyo :bounce: :bounce:


 Its ok Jem........Any excuse to talk to you 

Just wait until your a Silver members.........I'm the king over there and I will make you my Silver geordie qeen :thumb:

You don't have a say in matter....... :cool2:

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Its ok Jem........Any excuse to talk to you
> 
> Just wait until your a Silver members.........I'm the king over there and I will make you my Silver geordie qeen :thumb:
> 
> You don't have a say in matter....... :cool2:
> 
> GHS


Oh I love a man that takes control - you are such a caveman Gav - take me to your den - I am quivering with delight and slight fear .....trying hard to keep it clean

Mwhaaahahahaah :devil2:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Oh I love a man that takes control - you are such a caveman Gav - take me to your den - I am quivering with delight and slight fear .....trying hard to keep it clean
> 
> Mwhaaahahahaah :devil2:


 UG UG UG

GHS UG SMASHED GEM IN HIS CAVE for 5 hours!!! :thumb:

JEM LOVED IT :devil2:

GHS:cool2:


----------



## Jem

:whistling:OMG what will other bronzers think Gav - here is me gettin it on in the bronze thread with a silver..............I feel dirty and dehydrated......you little belter ....... :lol:


----------



## Tall

GHS said:


> UG UG UG
> 
> GHS UG SMASHED GEM IN HIS CAVE for 5 hours!!! :thumb:
> 
> JEM LOVED IT :devil2:
> 
> GHS:cool2:


----------



## Jem

Tall said:


>


LMFAO :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

Gainer said:


> Life treating you well bob?
> 
> You two are the only two i cant rep this morning! it says i need to spread some more before it give it back to you guys! Will keep on triyn though!


life is all good mate! Only prob is being in work at 5am, still it means I'll be in the gym by 2


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> :whistling:OMG what will other bronzers think Gav - here is me gettin it on in the bronze thread with a silver..............I feel dirty and dehydrated......you little belter ....... :lol:


 The king of the Silvers does whatever he wants in the Bronzer thread.....They know the score.

I use the women for pleasure and the men as slaves......Its the way it is :cool2:

If you feel uncorfertable we can always take this to my kingdom and I'll show you the world :thumb:

Admit it Cherryl........You love being used don't you.........Bronzer Hussy!

GHS


----------



## Tall

GHS said:


> The king of the Silvers does whatever he wants in the Bronzer thread.....They know the score.
> 
> I use the women for pleasure and the men as slaves......Its the way it is :cool2:
> 
> If you feel uncorfertable we can always take this to my kingdom and I'll show you the world :thumb:
> 
> Admit it Cherryl........You love being used don't you.........Bronzer Hussy!
> 
> GHS


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

This thread is already making me chuckle!!

It's gorgeous outside again today - I have a 1430 dentist appointment, fingers crossed it runs over just enough to make it not worth coming back to work!! I have a date with the park and the clouds!


----------



## Jem

Sorry been a post tart again...it just slips out .....

Morning WA xx


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> The king of the Silvers does whatever he wants in the Bronzer thread.....They know the score.
> 
> I use the women for pleasure and the men as slaves......Its the way it is :cool2:
> 
> If you feel uncorfertable we can always take this to my kingdom and I'll show you the world :thumb:
> 
> Admit it Cherryl........You love being used don't you.........Bronzer Hussy!
> 
> GHS


I LOVE IT .................. 

I cannot think of an answer that can possibly be posted anywhere other than the AL. Here in the bronze thread we maintain certain standards, once you get to silver level, it would appear that you noveau riche indulge in drunken debauchery and lewd behaviour - the bronze men are far more refined ......... :innocent:


----------



## badger

Morning all, day off. Gonna go to gym, take poochy for a walk then prob have a couple of pints for st georges day this after. Reps Jem for getting some pre 8am smut in, top marks :thumb:

congrats Bbob on your nephew, cool name Finton


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> I LOVE IT ..................
> 
> I cannot think of an answer that can possibly be posted anywhere other than the AL. Here in the bronze thread we maintain certain standards, once you get to silver level, it would appear that you noveau riche indulge in drunken debauchery and lewd behaviour - the bronze men are far more refined ......... :innocent:


 I thought we had something special Jem? :sad:

I'll just go and abuse some of the hussier Silver female members...........

THEY LOVE IT! (especially MissBC  )

You've made your bed Jem, now lie in it 

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> I thought we had something special Jem? :sad:
> 
> I'll just go and abuse some of the hussier Silver female members...........
> 
> THEY LOVE IT! (especially MissBC  )
> 
> You've made your bed Jem, now lie in it
> 
> GHS


I am Darling! its got fluffy white pillows, crisp egyptian cotton white sheets and it's clean, unlike your stained, off colour duvet and broken headboard.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Morning all, day off. Gonna go to gym, take poochy for a walk then prob have a couple of pints for st georges day this after. Reps Jem for getting some pre 8am smut in, top marks :thumb:
> 
> congrats Bbob on your nephew, cool name Finton


Loving the 'emerging from the sea' avvy ........woohoo :bounce:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> I am Darling! its got fluffy white pillows, crisp egyptian cotton white sheets and it's clean, unlike your stained, off colour duvet and broken headboard.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Don't bring the cave furniture into this please Jem.....

The sleeping pit was nice and damp after I finished you on it and I didn't hear you complaning :whistling:

GHS:thumb:


----------



## badger

Cheers Jem, was pretending to be james bond NOT ! :lol: . Was in Mexico last Oct, put about a stone on since then, most of it good weight but just starting to get a couple of wobbly bits that'll have to come off ready for the summer :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Folks.....absolutley shagged today....Noexplode...!!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning badger how's your dog doing mate? My little pups 7 months old now and she's a mare!


----------



## badger

He's cool cheers Bob, he wasn't yesterday when he decided to knock the gate off latch and go walkabout (little f*cker, well big f*cker) but he's back now safe and sound took about 10yrs off my life though cos he's got no road sense at all. Seem to remember him going through a pain in the 4rse stage at about that age or coming up 1, all i can reccommend is to stick to your guns and be consistent in your control and they'll come through it. F*ck me though i've never met a breed of dog as stubborn or headstrong, makes me shake my head, laughing at times.


----------



## bigbob33

My mastiff that I had before was the same! We are thinking of having a litter in a year or twos time, imagine 10 of the little buggers running about...


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Don't bring the cave furniture into this please Jem.....
> 
> The sleeping pit was nice and damp after I finished you on it and I didn't hear you complaning :whistling:
> 
> GHS:thumb:


you are naughty trying to sway an innocent bronze laydee such as myself :innocent:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Cheers Jem, was pretending to be james bond NOT ! :lol: . Was in Mexico last Oct, put about a stone on since then, most of it good weight but just starting to get a couple of wobbly bits that'll have to come off ready for the summer :bounce:


 :thumb :well you can do a proper james next time then - in smaller pants .......and make sure you post up the pics ...for progression purposes of course ....

I will let you get on with your dog talk with sunshine bob...


----------



## badger

Bred our Diese bout 3yrs ago, glad it wasn't our house where the pups were though ! I got the best of both worlds got to go and spend as much time with them as i wanted but didn't have to clean up after em. Cute little fellas though.


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> :thumb :well you can do a proper james next time then - in smaller pants .......and make sure you post up the pics ...for progression purposes of course ....
> 
> I will let you get on with your dog talk with sunshine bob...


If you insist, just for you though Jem. Have you got any "puppie" photo's to share with us :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Cool photos mate, where did you find the stud?


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> If you insist, just for you though Jem. Have you got any "puppie" photo's to share with us :whistling:


Mwhahahaahha

check my profile - there are I believe a couple of cute puppies lurking .... :innocent:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Mwhahahaahha
> 
> check my profile - there are I believe a couple of cute puppies lurking .... :innocent:


sounds promising


----------



## Jem

anything to steer you away from doggie convo........is it finished can I come back now ......or do I have to hibernate in my thread for a bit longer ??????? I mean I like dogs but jeez - it's all about ME !..........PMSL


----------



## Jem

and where is clairey????? Hmmmm .......


----------



## badger

bigbob33 said:


> Cool photos mate, where did you find the stud?


Our Diese was the stud, but the bitch only lived bout 5 mins walk away so i got to see loads of the pups before they were homed. One of my mates had the pick of the litter, called him Osc he's grown into a f*cking monster dwarf's our Diesel.


----------



## badger

Sorry Jem all done now you're safe (from dog talk anyway), back to talking bout queen Jem again lol. Whats your plans for today got much work on or you gonna be on here smutting the board up all day ?


----------



## Goose

Good Moaning all..

How are we today? Im tired!

Watched The Notebook last night&#8230; Awesome stuff!! Yes im a girl dressed as a man haha



Back and Biceps tonight followed with 30 minutes of Cardio


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Sorry Jem all done now you're safe (from dog talk anyway), back to talking bout queen Jem again lol. Whats your plans for today got much work on or you gonna be on here smutting the board up all day ?


*PMSL ok that's good - I am liking your subservience little Badg....we bronze women like men to behave in a certain manner you see.....*

*Plans are *

*[a] skive from work as much as possible*

* go to gym - back, bi's (& **yes feckin chins before anyone jumps in with that little nugget - you know who you are**) *

*[c] skive from work *

*[d] eat as much protein as possible [eugggghhhh] *

*S'about it ! * :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Just cardio for me tonight


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Good Moaning all..
> 
> How are we today? Im tired!
> 
> Watched The Notebook last night&#8230; Awesome stuff!! Yes im a girl dressed as a man haha
> 
> 
> 
> Back and Biceps tonight followed with 30 minutes of Cardio


Sounds like a soft ass film Goosey !.......stop moaning and enjoy life - methinks you need a bit of the other more often to put a smile on your face ............ :whistling:


----------



## Jem

what cardio big boy [edit: I misspelled and nearly sent out bog boy :ban: ] and how long for ???? hmmmm


----------



## badger

Goose said:


> Good Moaning all..
> 
> How are we today? Im tired!
> 
> Watched The Notebook last night&#8230; Awesome stuff!! Yes im a girl dressed as a man haha
> 
> 
> 
> Back and Biceps tonight followed with 30 minutes of Cardio


The Notebook, seriously, Goose mate you need to get off the PCT and back to the test fuelled filthfest that is the dark side lol  . Just gonna stuff some eggs down the neck then off to gym either back and bi's or legs hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Jem

Back, back, back - loving a sexy back

Save leggies for Friday or Sunday .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> and where is clairey????? Hmmmm .......


haha now your missing me......lol

off to the gym in a mo, so will try to catch up with the 20 pages that I willl miss when I get back....lol :lol:


----------



## Judas

Howdy muffers.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha now your missing me......lol
> 
> off to the gym in a mo, so will try to catch up with the 20 pages that I willl miss when I get back....lol :lol:


More than that I think .....been a bit naughty this morning ....... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Judas said:


> Howdy muffers.


Muffers??????? :confused1:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Sounds like a soft ass film Goosey !.......stop moaning and enjoy life - methinks you need a bit of the other more often to put a smile on your face ............ :whistling:


haha what are you suggesting??? :laugh:



badger said:


> The Notebook, seriously, Goose mate you need to get off the PCT and back to the test fuelled filthfest that is the dark side lol  . Just gonna stuff some eggs down the neck then off to gym either back and bi's or legs hmmm decisions decisions.


Tell me about it mate! Tomorrows the last day then i'll be fueling up on the good stuff!


----------



## ragahav

Hey everybody ..just dropping to say hi ...hope everybody is doing fine ..have to rush ..work and work will be back after 3-4 hrs ....

Jem keep the thread lively till then


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Hey everybody ..just dropping to say hi ...hope everybody is doing fine ..have to rush ..work and work will be back after 3-4 hrs ....
> 
> Jem keep the thread lively till then


Eh - think I'm getting a bit of a reputation around here !!!! :whistling: cannot think why? :confused1:


----------



## Goose

jem you not coming to the show on sunday?


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Bred our Diese bout 3yrs ago, glad it wasn't our house where the pups were though ! I got the best of both worlds got to go and spend as much time with them as i wanted but didn't have to clean up after em. Cute little fellas though.


awwwwwweeeeee!!!! How cute!! I wish I'd bred one of my girlies, infact was chatting to someone about it last night and it kinda made me regret not doing it before now.

Not sure how I'd be parting with my grandpupsies though.... 

How many was in that litter Bodgy?? How many of each sex?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> jem you not coming to the show on sunday?


 :cursing: No had not planned in advance - going to Midlands show on 10th May then Oct shows

Are lots going ????


----------



## badger

she had 7 in all Bam, 4 bitches 3 dogs. But she lost one of the bitches straight away she didn't make it through the first night. :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

G'day all wow the thread is hot today like reading the morning paper Jem you are a legend only 20 or so more posts and we will be up to the no2 slot woohooo


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> she had 7 in all Bam, 4 bitches 3 dogs. But she lost one of the bitches straight away she didn't make it through the first night. :confused1:


Awe 7 ickle wickle pupsie wupsies!! Bless! My big girl would've loved to have had babies but she kept having phantom pregnancies which was heartbreaking, so it'd have been too much for her to actually concieve, mother them, then have to part with them 8 weeks after they were born. Poor big baby. She'd have been a great mummy too.

The small bear, she's still a pup herself! I'd still quite like to bread with her but she is dinky and would prop need to breed with a smaller stud, which are rare to come by still with good blood lines etc.... dilemas!

Do you have a second litter planned?? The mummy looks lovelies.


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> what cardio big boy [edit: I misspelled and nearly sent out bog boy :ban: ] and how long for ???? hmmmm


Either Rowing/Cross trainer/Bike - All depending on whats available at the gym.. For 30 minutes. 



Jem said:


> :cursing: No had not planned in advance - going to Midlands show on 10th May then Oct shows
> 
> Are lots going ????


Yes I think about 100 tickets sold to purely UK-M members so its going to be a big turn out. The Hall holds 2,000 people. You should come will be a good show :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: OMG!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM BRONZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

F.M.J said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: OMG!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM BRONZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :cool2:


congratulations matey.....welcome to the clan...lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hehe Goose I have temporarily misplaced my ticket!! Am going to have to turn my whole bedroom out now no doubt - damn me for putting it in a really safe place!!

Will Pm you my number shortly - and have booked Monday off incase I get stranded at Shenfield!


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hehe Goose I have temporarily misplaced my ticket!! Am going to have to turn my whole bedroom out now no doubt - damn me for putting it in a really safe place!!
> 
> Will Pm you my number shortly - and have booked Monday off incase I get stranded at Shenfield!


haha Im always hiding things so I dont loose them.....and guess what I can never remember where I put them...... :lol: :lol:

last time I did it it was some very expensive bling and I turned my house up side down and inside out before I came clean to my hubby and said I had lost it.........

found it the next day.............figures........


----------



## Jem

wooooooohoooooooooooo bronzers !!!! just back from the gym with the shakes ......x


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> wooooooohoooooooooooo bronzers !!!! just back from the gym with the shakes ......x


Atta girl...good workout huh? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

oooh yeah baby


----------



## clairey.h

did triceps today with my other half....so I know Im gonna hurt tomorrow......lol


----------



## bigbob33

I've finished work for the day!  happy times


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> I've finished work for the day!  happy times


....skiver ......... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> ....skiver ......... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: arnt you supposed to be working now :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

Yeh I know but who cares, the sun is shinning


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: arnt you supposed to be working now :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


OMG clairey ssssshhhhh - I thought we had agreed that you pm your sexual requests of me and I will pm you when skiving from work :ban:


----------



## Rickski

Welcome back from work bigbob are you training today fella.


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hehe Goose I have temporarily misplaced my ticket!! Am going to have to turn my whole bedroom out now no doubt - damn me for putting it in a really safe place!!
> 
> Will Pm you my number shortly - and have booked Monday off incase I get stranded at Shenfield!


Oh you are a dohnut aren't you!! Safest place is always the worse place!! Haha..

You must find it! Otherwise you wont have prority seating and your be sitting on the back row smooching!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Oh you are a dohnut aren't you!! Safest place is always the worse place!! Haha..
> 
> You must find it! Otherwise you wont have prority seating and your be sitting on the back row smooching!


are you and WA getting it on - I think you should enlighten us - we won't tell anyone ....ssssh :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG clairey ssssshhhhh - I thought we had agreed that you pm your sexual requests of me and I will pm you when skiving from work :ban:


oh you bad girl.......I am soooo gonna get ripped for this at home when the mr reads it........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Back from the gym and foodshopping

6 large Chick breasts £5

Large Brocolli head 49p

2 lge tins sweetcorn 29p each

...which was nice...


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh you bad girl.......I am soooo gonna get ripped for this at home when the mr reads it........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are all mouth clairey - you told me he said 3 was not a crowd :whistling:  :whistling: ........ luurve xxx


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> Back from the gym and foodshopping
> 
> 6 large Chick breasts £5
> 
> Large Brocolli head 49p
> 
> 2 lge tins sweetcorn 29p each
> 
> ...which was nice...


.......erm yep cheers for your shopping list - now can we get back to decent smut which is what this thread is all about ................isn't it ???? :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Only cardio mate!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> You are all mouth clairey - you told me he said 3 was not a crowd :whistling:  :whistling: ........ luurve xxx


yes he certainly has said that on more than one occassion:whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> are you and WA getting it on - I think you should enlighten us - we won't tell anyone ....ssssh :whistling:


:laugh: ahh unfortunatley my partner wouldn't agree with this.. Shame really, WA is a very attractive woman. :thumb:




Pelayo said:


> Back from the gym and foodshopping
> 
> 6 large Chick breasts £5
> 
> Large Brocolli head 49p
> 
> 2 lge tins sweetcorn 29p each
> 
> ...which was nice...


How long is that for? that would last me 2 meals


----------



## Rickski

Thread no2 in the all time list congrats fellow bronzies big pat on the back for all.


----------



## Rickski

Pelayo where in Manchester do you live and train?


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Thread no2 in the all time list congrats fellow bronzies big pat on the back for all.


Did not know it was a competition :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

What do you mean you are our star striker more posts than pat and his black and white cat.


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> What do you mean you are our star striker more posts than pat and his black and white cat.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

woohoo what's my prize ?


----------



## Jem

Said I was on one today - I think it was the 2 pink grenades I had at the gym....


----------



## Rickski

Your prize is a captive audience hanging on to your every charm.


----------



## Jem

Oh but naturally, I get that everywhere darling .............................

OMG please recognise that was a joke ......PMSL

I am flattered and blushing .... :blush:


----------



## geo99

Howdy folks,

Newbie Bronzer here!

Whats the perks of being a bronzer then??? LOL


----------



## ragahav

oo I am feeling left out ...WA and Goose together discussing and claire and Jem has formed a coven it seems  ..........guys I am hard pressed today ..just sneaking to catch the itsy bitsy chat from this thread ...


----------



## Jem

ye get noticed for the first time in your life..............


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> oo I am feeling left out ...WA and Goose together discussing and claire and Jem has formed a coven it seems  ..........guys I am hard pressed today ..just sneaking to catch the itsy bitsy chat from this thread ...


PMSL its ok you can have newbie ...................


----------



## Jem

geo99 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Newbie Bronzer here!
> 
> Whats the perks of being a bronzer then??? LOL


Only joking Geo - welcome to the happy lil family - pull up a pew :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## geo99

Jem said:


> Only joking Geo - welcome to the happy lil family - pull up a pew :thumb: :thumb :


AAWWWW so welcoming! haha

I've been away for ages and your all so loving in here!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Eh - think I'm getting a bit of a *reputation around here !!!! cannot think why? *


\

Statstics of Jen :

# Total Posts: 761

# Posts Per Day: 15.60

 :lol:



Rickski said:


> What do you mean you are our star striker more posts than pat and his black and white cat.


second that ..numbers speak for itself


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> \
> 
> Statstics of Jen :
> 
> # Total Posts: 761
> 
> # Posts Per Day: 15.60
> 
> :lol:
> 
> second that ..numbers speak for itself


Would like to point out that I just type fast and have lots to say v fast - not that I have no life and am norma no mates............ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Geo you must be one of the first ever members of this site I will rep you when I get my power back it does not seem correct for an old hand to have no pips, we will sort you out fella I am sure the others will help too.


----------



## Jem

PMSL - NB: Do not call me Norma neither ----------anybody


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Geo you must be one of the first ever members of this site I will rep you when I get my power back it does not seem correct for an old hand to have no pips, we will sort you out fella I am sure the others will help too.


Done it ..... :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Done it ..... :thumb:


You just repped like 2 pips you is powerful girl. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7

Hi all,

Can't believe the traffic on this thread, you pop out for a couple of hours and 8 or 9 pages just pass you by........... :thumb: :thumb :

Goes to prove that Bronze members are hard working when it comes to posting !!!!

keep it up boys & girls

Jem, you have very hot fingers...........lol:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## geo99

Rickski said:


> Geo you must be one of the first ever members of this site I will rep you when I get my power back it does not seem correct for an old hand to have no pips, we will sort you out fella I am sure the others will help too.


HAHA cheers mate am indeed! :thumb:

I was here when there was only 30/40 odd members! lonnngggg time ago! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

This thread is def hot! I've just had to read like 10 pages to catch up! Jem you are definitely on fire today girl! You competing this year?


----------



## geo99

Jem said:


> Done it ..... :thumb:


Thanks Jem! legend! :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> oooh yeah baby


 :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Would like to point out that * I just type fast and have lots to say v fast -not that I have no life and am norma no mates*............


We all know that .. I was just trying to highlight your contribution in keeping this thread lively ..a fact that every one, I am sure, would concur on


----------



## Markc

Heyyyyyyy hey baby ooh ahh lol


----------



## clairey.h

geo99 said:


> HAHA cheers mate am indeed! :thumb:
> 
> I was here when there was only 30/40 odd members! lonnngggg time ago! :lol: :lol:


I just repped you to, to say welcome back......... :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Mad7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe the traffic on this thread, you pop out for a couple of hours and 8 or 9 pages just pass you by........... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Goes to prove that Bronze members are hard working when it comes to posting !!!!
> 
> keep it up boys & girls
> 
> Jem, you have very hot fingers...........lol:tongue: :tongue:


thats are(should be our...learn to fcuking spell dimwit..... :lol: ) girl.....lol

certainly keeps the place entertaining...... :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Hey geo welcome ...

seems you paid heed to my advice about pledging your allegiance quickly to bronze kingdom ........


----------



## geo99

clairey.h said:


> I just repped you to, to say welcome back......... :thumb:


Thanks Clairey! Appriciate it! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Hey geo welcome ...
> 
> seems you paid heed to my advice about pledging your allegiance quickly to bronze kingdom ........


you got it mate........... :lol:


----------



## geo99

ragahav said:


> Hey geo welcome ...
> 
> seems you paid heed to my advice about pledging your allegiance quickly to bronze kingdom ........


HAHA did indeed pal!

Thanks for the tip off!


----------



## Mad7

clairey.h said:



> thats are girl.....lol
> 
> certainly keeps the place entertaining...... :lol: :lol: :thumb:


She does that for sure:lol: among with the rest of you girlies........ :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got ya back Goosey...Thanks for the reps buddy. You're all class


----------



## Jem

Wooohoo - did someone call my name ?


----------



## rs007

Jesus H Christ, the amount of Silvers formerly known as Bronze in here still whoring for reps from the Bronze underlings is bloody disgusting!!!! Its exploitation is what it is! Identity crisis or what???? You're Silver now, your unfortunate Bronze days are behind you, be grateful and move on!!!!

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Jem, you have very hot fingers...........lol:tongue: :tongue:


Mmmmm deja vu .......... :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

RS2007 said:


> Jesus H Christ, the amount of Silvers formerly known as Bronze in here still whoring for reps from the Bronze underlings is bloody disgusting!!!! Its exploitation is what it is! Identity crisis or what???? You're Silver now, your unfortunate Bronze days are behind you, move on!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Back off grrr.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7

RS2007 said:


> Jesus H Christ, the amount of Silvers formerly known as Bronze in here still whoring for reps from the Bronze underlings is bloody disgusting!!!! Its exploitation is what it is! Identity crisis or what???? You're Silver now, your unfortunate Bronze days are behind you, be grateful and move on!!!!
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Says the man with the "GOLD MEMBER" bar.......................lol:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

RS2007 said:


> Jesus H Christ, the amount of Silvers formerly known as Bronze in here still whoring for reps from the Bronze underlings is bloody disgusting!!!! Its exploitation is what it is! Identity crisis or what???? You're Silver now, your unfortunate Bronze days are behind you, be grateful and move on!!!!
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


oh dear another unfortunate, resentful, bitter and twisted gold .......gotta feel for him guys .............. :001_tt2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

RS2007 said:


> Jesus H Christ, the amount of Silvers formerly known as Bronze in here still whoring for reps from the Bronze underlings is bloody disgusting!!!! Its exploitation is what it is! Identity crisis or what???? You're Silver now, your unfortunate Bronze days are behind you, be grateful and move on!!!!
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


We are here dropping some love to our fellow members...We love all. race, creed, religion, UK-M status... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

returning to the king and queen thing ..what does everyone feel about that ...monthly nomination of king and queen ...?


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> We are here dropping some love to our fellow members...We love all. race, creed, religion, UK-M status... :lol:


erm ahem - I have had no love from you MM :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I thank you in anticipation of your speedy resolution with regards to this matter

Yours Sincerely

Jem


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> returning to the king and queen thing ..what does everyone feel about that ...monthly nomination of king and queen ...?


Haha if it keeps you happy mate


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> returning to the king and queen thing ..what does everyone feel about that ...monthly nomination of king and queen ...?


 .

I'm game....


----------



## rs007

Mad7 said:


> Says the man with the "GOLD MEMBER" bar.......................lol:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> .
> 
> I'm gay....


Really?


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> returning to the king and queen thing ..what does everyone feel about that ...monthly nomination of king and queen ...?


I would be stuck between Ricks and BigBadBlingingBob :thumb:


----------



## Jem

My clairey for queen - I am a young pretender to her throne ........


----------



## Markc

Why, why, why, Delilah?


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Haha if it keeps you happy mate


and you should be happy too ..since you will be one of strong contenders ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> My clairey for queen - I am a young pretender to her throne ........


hmm....but I think claire would opt out for you....  ...will have to list he votes ..people submit your nominees .. .


----------



## Jem

Ooh RS2007 I think I love you & your bling .............. :wub:

Gold digga moi ??? :innocent:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> erm ahem - I have had no love from you MM :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I thank you in anticipation of your speedy resolution with regards to this matter
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> 
> Jem


You're going to have to wait lil missy... I have none left at the moment. My word is bond though... You will get it.. Have you added any more progress pics lately? I will have a looksy if you dont mind...


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> You're going to have to wait lil missy... I have none left at the moment. My word is bond though... You will get it.. Have you added any more progress pics lately? I will have a looksy if you dont mind...


ahem look away....not sure how much you have seen :innocent: & no dont owe me anything babes - just your awesome presence is enough ............ :whistling: PMSL


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> you are naughty trying to sway an innocent bronze laydee such as myself :innocent:


 *splutter!*

GB collapses chocking on the shear size of this whopper!

Scared to post in the AL me darling? LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE!

I'm in a great mood, been to the dentist everything hunky dorey! Wooooo!

Off to the gym shortly.

Nice to see pages and pages of procrastination today...Goose I owe you some rep love....just need to spread it a wee bit first. :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

King Nominees so far : bigbob, Ricks, goose

Queen Nominees so far : claire, Jem

PS: One can put forward his/her nomination ...


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> Goose I owe you some rep love....just need to spread it a wee bit first. :whistling: :innocent:


Dont forget to spread GB you can give me some loving.. :tongue:


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> ahem look away....not sure how much you have seen :innocent: & no dont owe me anything babes - just your awesome presence is enough ............ :whistling: PMSL


Yes just had a look and I must say Jem, you need to tidy the place up......... :tongue: :tongue:

Actually you are looking very good but if you need true constructive criticism, you may need to slip off the denim jacket so we can truly comment on you upper body:devil2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> *splutter!*
> 
> GB collapses chocking on the shear size of this whopper!
> 
> Scared to post in the AL me darling? LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE!
> 
> Excusez moi - I think there must be 2 jems around here - I am the foxy one ... :confused1: :confused1: :innocent: :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Dont forget to spread GB you can give me some loving.. :tongue:


 Repping love duly returned!

Jem....have uploaded a couple of pics for ya darlin'


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> King Nominees so far : bigbob, Ricks, goose
> 
> Queen Nominees so far : claire, Jem
> 
> PS: One can put forward his/her nomination ...


I vote Rickski and Jem :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> I vote Rickski and Jem :thumbup1:


 Seconded and as I am Master of the Universe.....motion carried and implemented.

:rockon:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> I vote Rickski and Jem :thumbup1:


**COUGH**w4nker**COUGH**


----------



## ragahav

Rickski and Jem 3 each then

how about anyone else want to enter the fray ...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> **COUGH**w4nker**COUGH**


Sorry Goosey...Maybe next month.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

ragahav said:


> returning to the king and queen thing ..what does everyone feel about that ...monthly nomination of king and queen ...?


No point, cos there is only one king of uk-m and that be me......any other opinions result in a ban..... :thumbup1:

As for Queen, well as long as she is a she and not one of pro diver or A.U.K's queens then I'm not really bothered who it is....and she has to give out..... 

Of course I'm only joking on that last bit....sort of...........


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> **COUGH**w4nker**COUGH**


X2

I don't know I go for a bike ride, come back and someones after my crown!!!

Only joking pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> No point, cos there is opnly one king of uk-m and that be me......any other opinions result in a ban..... :thumbup1:


you gonna put yourself forward for queen of uk-m too?  

:lol:


----------



## Robsta

read the rest short ass......


----------



## ragahav

Robsta said:


> No point, cos there is only one king of uk-m and that be me......any other opinions result in a ban..... :thumbup1:
> 
> As for Queen, well as long as she is a she and not one of pro diver or A.U.K's queens then I'm not really bothered who it is....and she has to give out.....
> 
> Of course I'm only joking on that last bit....sort of...........


this was not uk-m king queen thing..so you can relax there.. 

the nominees are up for the bronze king and queen of the month title


----------



## Robsta

Doesn't matter......no kings but me...end of....and no queens apart from Tom... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> read the rest short ass......


You went back and edited it afterwards SHORT ASS......

:lol:


----------



## Robsta

Taller than you.....so there...


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> X2
> 
> I don't know I go for a bike ride, come back and someones after my crown!!!
> 
> Only joking pmsl


the crown has yet to be decided ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Taller than you.....so there...


Like thats an achievement! :lol:

Only just anyway pmsl.....


----------



## bigbob33

I'm taller than all of you so behave!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bigbob33 said:


> I'm taller than all of you so behave!


Not hard mate.... I'm only 5ft 2 pmsl....


----------



## bigbob33

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not hard mate.... I'm only 5ft 2 pmsl....


I'm sorry mate! I didn't realize, my apologies...... :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

alright all. how was work for everyone?


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not hard mate.... I'm only 5ft 2 pmsl....


Ha ha ha ha...you fcuking liar, she is actually 5ft 2 AND A HALF........So now you know she tell fibs you can't believe a word she says....


----------



## leafman

Bigbob and errr jem for queen and king :whistling:

leaves Wild Amazon for me :tongue: (not that i wouldnt happily have any of the bronze girls :whistling: )


----------



## Rickski

Just come back from the gym and oh my god nominations, well I am not strictly Bronze although it is an honour and if that be the case then probably Goose should be the top Bronzer as although I love Bigbob he has also just turned Silver this week so by definition the people should be Bronze, thanks but I am taking myself out of the running in favour of Goose as he has been posting on this thread since the start, the Queen I am just gonna check and see who my vote is for.


----------



## bigbob33

Rick speaks the truth, it's gotta be goose!


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Just come back from the gym and oh my god nominations, well I am not strictly Bronze although it is an honour and if that be the case then probably Goose should be the top Bronzer as although I love Bigbob he has also just turned Silver this week so by definition the people should be Bronze, thanks but I am taking myself out of the running in favour of Goose as he has been posting on this thread since the start, the Queen I am just gonna check and see who my vote is for.





bigbob33 said:


> Rick speaks the truth, it's gotta be goose!


ok so now that rick and bigbob has withdrawn, the only nominee for King left is Goose

there is still time if anyone wants to nominate oneself or others for King then hop on ..

For Queen, the nominations are :

claire and Jem ...and nominations are open for this category too ....

latest vote counts after leafman's vote: Goose 3 and Jem 4


----------



## Rickski

On looking through about 50 pages one thing definitely sticks out and that is, this thread was actually starting to die a bit until Jem came along and put this thread back in the place it should be so for this reason I am voting for Jem.


----------



## ragahav

latest vote counts after Rickski's vote: Goose 3 and Jem 5

...

People nominations are open ..... :bounce: and so is voting


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Ha ha ha ha...you fcuking liar, she is actually 5ft 2 AND A HALF........So now you know she tell fibs you can't believe a word she says....


I never lie :cool2:

.....just missed out the "and a half" bit.... was trying to make you appear taller.... :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

just shared the love! gotta say this thread has been great today:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bigbob33 said:


> just shared the love! gotta say this thread has been great today:thumb:


Thats only cos I made a guest appearance :lol:


----------



## Jake H

hey every1 just got back from egypt a few days ago thought its time to say hello again


----------



## bigbob33

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats only cos I made a guest appearance :lol:


that must be it:thumb:

we obviously need alpha queen visits from time to time:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

hello jake


----------



## ragahav

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats only cos I made a guest appearance :lol:


ya it seems so ... hope to see you more often 



Jake H said:


> hey every1 just got back from egypt a few days ago thought its time to say hello again


Hey Jake


----------



## Jake H

bigbob33 said:


> hello jake


how ya doing m8?


----------



## Jake H

ragahav said:


> ya it seems so ... hope to see you more often
> 
> Hey Jake


not missing u out either


----------



## ragahav

Jake H said:


> not missing u out either


catch up and read about the monthly king and queen thing ..

wannna get nominated or nominate someone else ..hop in


----------



## MasterBlaster

bigbob33 said:


> Rick speaks the truth, it's gotta be goose!


I fully agree with that rational thought:thumb:

For all those that repped me, I cannot hit you back just yet and the first one has been promised to Jem....


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I fully agree with that rational thought:thumb:
> 
> For all those that repped me, I cannot hit you back just yet and the first one has been promised to Jem....


latest vote counts after Max's vote: Goose 4 and Jem 5

:bounce: :bounce:nominations and voting both are open :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

just spreading the love :thumb:

and my vote goes to Goose:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

bigbob33 said:


> that must be it:thumb:
> 
> we obviously need alpha queen visits from time to time:lol:


You missed out the barbie before alpha queen 

Goosey gets my vote then if big bob has stepped down.

night all


----------



## bigbob33

morning folks! Let's keep this thread lively again today, it's going from strength to strength at the mo!


----------



## Jem

Mooooooooorning All - hi sunshine bob - I am on it today ........officially a day off wooohooooo - well my director is on holiday and I was supposed to be in a meeting in Bournemouth but I dipped out and therefore I am calling it a vacation .............EXTRA GYM pour moi!!!!

What is all this king & queen business - I am a working class geordie - bling don't mean a thing!!!

xx


----------



## bigbob33

Don't believe you Jem, all ladies love shiney things! Gotta say you'd look good in a tiara


----------



## Rickski

Morning peeps just in from work and sadly I am going to bed as I am in work in 8 and a half hours, awwww somebody must feel sorry for me......well maybe not, lets keep rocking today and be no1, will dish me reps when i wake.


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Morning peeps just in from work and sadly I am going to bed as I am in work in 8 and a half hours, awwww somebody must feel sorry for me......well maybe not, lets keep rocking today and be no1, will dish me reps when i wake.


as long as I am allowed you can have them now babe.... all work and no play ricks ........

And what happened to my 2 kings - I was stuck between the 2 of you and you both ducked out .......bronze is on the inside ....it's not a label you know boys :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

That conjures up all sorts of images jem, god I love you!


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Don't believe you Jem, all ladies love shiney things! Gotta say you'd look good in a tiara


If I have earned it then fair do's - I'm one of these awkward independent women you see.....I believe in reaping rewards through hard work and dedication .... :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> If I have earned it then fair do's - I'm one of these awkward independent women you see.....I believe in reaping rewards through hard work and dedication .... :thumb: :rockon:


Good on you, girl power!


----------



## Jem

Just been and infiltrated silver thread - saved leafy who was being attacked by zeus - Have seen a different side to that young man I can tell you ! I will be having words with zeusy - he will feel my wrath :cursing: [wrath boys, he will feel only my wrath.....]

God its sh!te in there - no wonder everyone wants to be bronze :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rickski

Just slung you both a rep before bed as they were ready, I am close to my next pip yyyeaahhhh.


----------



## bigbob33

I just got another orange blob! It's Friday and another blob, it's going to be a great day


----------



## Jem

woohooo boys you're both going to be very powerful soon and then we can put our bronze criminal masterplan to work

Mwahahahaha:devil2:


----------



## bigbob33

You can't be far off yourself jem, then we can take over the world!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> just spreading the love :thumb:
> 
> and my vote goes to Goose:thumbup1:





leafman said:


> You missed out the barbie before alpha queen
> 
> Goosey gets my vote then if big bob has stepped down.
> 
> night all


Hello morning all,

busy day at work ...latest score after leafman and ryoken

Goose 6 and Jem 5

:bounce: :bounce: nominations and voting are open :bounce: :bounce:

Current Nominations:

For King : Goose

For Queen : Jem, Claire



Jem said:


> Mooooooooorning All - hi sunshine bob - I am on it today ........officially a day off wooohooooo - well my director is on holiday and I was supposed to be in a meeting in Bournemouth but I dipped out and therefore I am calling it a vacation .............EXTRA GYM pour moi!!!!
> 
> *What is all this king & queen business* - I am a working class geordie - bling don't mean a thing!!!
> 
> xx


Jem you are nominee for bronze queen of the month ...



Rickski said:


> Morning peeps just in from work and sadly I am going to bed as I am in work in 8 and a half hours, awwww somebody must feel sorry for me......well maybe not, lets keep rocking today and be no1, will dish me reps when i wake.


hey Rickski I have repped you already ...



Jem said:


> If I have earned it then fair do's - I'm one of these awkward independent women you see.....I believe in reaping rewards through hard work and dedication .... :thumb: :rockon:


seems like a line for election campaign .. :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Lol Morning love *

seems like a line for election campaign .. :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> *Lol Morning love *
> 
> seems like a line for election campaign .. :lol:
> 
> Mwahahahaha - *would I make a good politician *?
> 
> In all fairness
> 
> I think *we should have some claireness *
> 
> She has been here longer
> 
> so I think her case is stronger


Considering your vote count and popularity you have already seem to make a seasoned one ... 

..I am wondering where is claire by the way ..knock knock ::


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all - you guys are such chatter boxes!! 

It's almost the weekend woohoo!! I can't wait, was going to teh Portsmouth show on Sunday but since my dentist has just hit me with a mahoosive bill (damn shoddy workmanship) I don't think I can go! Booo woe is me! How am I going to break it to little Goose!?!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning all - you guys are such chatter boxes!!
> 
> It's almost the weekend woohoo!! I can't wait, was going to teh Portsmouth show on Sunday but since my dentist has just hit me with a mahoosive bill (damn shoddy workmanship) I don't think I can go! Booo woe is me! How am I going to break it to little Goose!?!


 If he starts crying you will have to live with the guilt you have caused that dissappointment!

Dentist's bills suck! I'm still reeling from a regular check up and scale and polish bill! Beautiful day here peeps. In rep debt to Goose and the UK-M Gremlin.


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning all -* you guys are such chatter boxes!! *
> 
> It's almost the weekend woohoo!! I can't wait, was going to teh Portsmouth show on Sunday but since my dentist has just hit me with a mahoosive bill (damn shoddy workmanship) I don't think I can go! Booo woe is me! How am I going to break it to little Goose!?!


guess we are........it seems you have found your ticket finally ...


----------



## bigbob33

Dentists are money grabbing bastards, I work with them all day and you wouldn't believe the mark up on crown and bridge work!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Lol Morning love *
> 
> seems like a line for election campaign .. :lol:


Mwahahahaha - would I make a good politician ?

In all fairness

I think we should have some claireness

She has been here longer

so I think her case is stronger


----------



## clairey.h

edit that I just made 300 posts.....lol


----------



## clairey.h

I vote leafman for king anyway.........heres always knocking around, execpt when hes on the goldmembers thread scaming for higher reps.....lol

dont think I dont know what your up to mr........hahaha caught out


----------



## Jem

Wooohoooo I'm back ........did anyone call ???

Heey clairey


----------



## ragahav

okk so lataest nominees :

King : Goose , Leafman

Queen : Claire , Jem

VOte counts : Goose 6 Leafman 1 Jem 5

anyone can vote anybody except for oneself ...

...

and hello claire ...I was hoping you would join ..


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have cancelled the gym today as my little one has a poorly tummy so he cant go to the creche.........was gonna do legs so will just have to do about 500 squats and calf raises at home to try and make up for it, the dog will have to go for a run as well, which he loves............


Kids are so very inconsiderate - how very dare he .....just send him anyway - he is just trying it on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I vote for leafy because i lived in the borough for a few years so he is almost like me brother ! and because he infiltrates the silver thread .....boy is a little star ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> *Kids are so very inconsiderate* - how very dare he .....just send him anyway - he is just trying it on :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Kids are so very inconsiderate - how very dare he .....just send him anyway - he is just trying it on :lol: :lol: :lol:


My boy does not fake it at all...He gets poorly just like his Dad. And seeing as he's mine (so she says) he'd get ill much worse than you birds do.... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know! They are leaches - it's payday and I'm already broke!! It was a tooth that broke years ago that they said it was fine to leave and was a strong tooth even when I asked to have it fixed they wouldn't now I need a root canal and cap!! Grrr - trying to weigh up how much I need this tooth!

But the Sun is shining so I'm still smiling!


----------



## Goose

Morning all, just had to have a big catch up!!

Amazon - How could you!?! :crying:


----------



## ragahav

hey Goose ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Morning all, just had to have a big catch up!!
> 
> Amazon - How could you!?! :crying:


Boo!! I'm gutted! Really wanted to go and meet everyone!


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> My boy does not fake it at all...He gets poorly just like his Dad. And seeing as he's mine (so she says) he'd get ill much worse than you birds do.... :whistling:


Look love I have seen you in action.......picking on little boys because they love Bruce Lee.....so I know your lad is gonna be a naughty little beggar as well .......it's Claire I pity ...........

so you get babysitting and set her free ....to roam and squat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hey Goose ...


Morning buddy!


----------



## Robsta

People who love Bruce Lee are fine, but when they stat as fact he had the hardest punch ever then they have to be taught a lesson in facts I'm afraid.....I actually feel a bit sorry for him now........NOT


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Boo!! I'm gutted! Really wanted to go and meet everyone!


That's cool. I could be your mum and tell you that you should have managed your money better 

But that isn't going to help things. If you got dodgy teeth best they get sorted 

Still sneakily have your number though :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ah goosey - she is a tease you know WA - she'd rather be at the dentist than with you.......nuff said ........


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Look love I have seen you in action.......picking on little boys because they love Bruce Lee.....so I know your lad is gonna be a naughty little beggar as well .......it's Claire I pity ...........
> 
> so you get babysitting and set her free ....to roam and squat :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Jem your fierceness is growing on me ...I think by the time you make this thread number one I am gonna fall in love :lol:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> People who love Bruce Lee are fine, but when they stat as fact he had the hardest punch ever then they have to be taught a lesson in facts I'm afraid.....I actually feel a bit sorry for him now........NOT


Heartless ............ :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> :lol: :lol: Jem your fierceness is growing on me ...I think by the time you make this thread number one I am gonna fall in love :lol:


I am being used like a cheap tart ......pimped by the bronzers ....... :blink: :blink:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> ah goosey - she is a tease you know WA - she'd rather be at the dentist than with you.......nuff said ........


Yeah tell me about it :lol:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> If you got dodgy teeth best they get sorted


Or you could make an appearance on the Jeremy Kyle show ..........


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Heartless ............ :whistling:


On another note, you and her flirting....she had a dream about lady love last night.....lmao.... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I am being used like a cheap tart ......pimped by the bronzers ....... :blink: :blink:


I don't understand ..I thought I gave you a compliment :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> On another note, you and her flirting....she had a dream about lady love last night.....lmao.... :lol:


so did I ...................grrrrrrrrr :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> I don't understand ..I thought I gave you a compliment :confused1:


There were conditions on your love - it was only given, when I made bronze thread no.1 ...........I feel violated

LMFAO


----------



## bigbob33

Leave Bruce lee alone! Not only did he have the hardest punch ever, but he could also turn invisible and walk on water!!!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Or you could make an appearance on the Jeremy Kyle show ..........


Haha arr dear.. She has to have mothered 30 kids with her brothers, fathers and husbands to qualify..

Claire -

Just stick a nappy on him and let the creche deal with the outcome :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> That's cool. I could be your mum and tell you that you should have managed your money better
> 
> But that isn't going to help things. If you got dodgy teeth best they get sorted
> 
> Still sneakily have your number though :thumb:


Hush, my Mum actually said why don't I just eat less this month and Ebay more, and I am fine with my money thanks Mr! Small matter of being made homeless due to fire at the start of year ate all my savings but never mind - there will be a next time I am sure! :thumb:



Jem said:


> ah goosey - she is a tease you know WA - she'd rather be at the dentist than with you.......nuff said ........


Ms Jem, please remove your wooden spoon from the situation! :tongue: x x


----------



## big_nige

woooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Leave Bruce lee alone! Not only did he have the hardest punch ever, but he could also turn invisible and walk on water!!!!


PMSL don't start that again...............actually it was the hardest punch ever, ever, ever in the whole entire cosmos so there :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

stop sticking up for your fellow funny talker......

Hardest punch ever is actually reserved for people who annoy me on a sat night, or even worse......spill my beer..... :lol:


----------



## Jem

[quote

Ms Jem, please remove your wooden spoon from the situation! :tongue: x x


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> There were conditions on your love - it was only given, when I made bronze thread no.1 ...........I feel violated
> 
> LMFAO


you got it wrong ..I ain't putting any condition ..what I meant was that seeing more post from you like this , which invariably will make us number 1 thread, will me me fall in love ..


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> stop sticking up for your fellow funny talker......
> 
> Hardest punch ever is actually reserved for people who annoy me on a sat night, or even worse......spill my beer..... :lol:


reckon I could finish decorating me kitchen before your punch reached me ...whereas the velocity of my punch would have you on the floor in a nanosecond

......is that claire I can hear squatting in the background.....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> you got it wrong ..I ain't putting any condition ..what I meant was that seeing more post from you like this , which invariably will make us number 1 thread, will me me fall in love ..


Oh that's ok then especially since you can spell as well - I like a man who can correctly conjugate a sentence .....they are often sh!te in the sack ....but for the purposes of this thread - it's cool :laugh:


----------



## Robsta

yueah yeah yeah...typical geordie....all mouth, no facts.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> yueah yeah yeah...typical geordie....all mouth, no facts.... :lol:


Have pushed it far enough I reckon .....feeling slightly dehyrated *runs off to get water* :laugh:


----------



## Goose

Jem/WA - you lost me on that one!


----------



## Robsta

talking of pushing it...why are your knees up round your ears in avvy???

What are you really taking pictures of......


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh that's ok then especially since you can spell as well - I like a man who can correctly conjugate a sentence .....they are often sh!te in the sack ....but for the purposes of this thread - it's cool :laugh:


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> talking of pushing it...why are your knees up round your ears in avvy???
> 
> What are you really taking pictures of......


Uriel did ask if the legs belonged to another lady that I was about to do naughty things to & now I cannot look at it without thinking I look like a m*ffdiver.....sorry bronzers.....so rude of me.....but you can see where he's coming from ...........


----------



## bigbob33

Excellent more thinly veiled smut


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


 aaah babes :wub:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> talking of pushing it...why are your knees up round your ears in avvy???
> 
> What are you really taking pictures of......


I am still laughing OMG - right changing avvy ..........looking like a perverted dutch bike is not my aim in life .......


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Excellent more thinly veiled smut


there is nothing veiled about this bob


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

Bit late on parade this morning, sorry soldiers...............  

Jem, just admiring you new Avi, then it changed infront of my eyes..........make your mind up girl:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> I am still laughing OMG - right changing avvy ..........looking like a perverted dutch bike is not my aim in life .......


Don't be like that......claire's dreams are something to look forward to being told about in the mornings......... :thumb:


----------



## geo99

Jem said:


> I am still laughing OMG - right changing avvy ..........looking like a perverted dutch bike is not my aim in life .......


loving the new avvy jem! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Bit late on parade this morning, sorry soldiers...............
> 
> Jem, just admiring you new Avi, then it changed infront of my eyes..........make your mind up girl:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


PMSL - its Robsta's fault - I wondered if anyone would spy it - just teasing. It made a fleeting appearance & then I could not get rid of it and started panicking thinking I was gonna have half me jugs out forevermore.....

Plus of course I would be too shy to speak with those staring back at me everytime i posted .......have a bit of back instead .... :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

not fair.....I missed it...


----------



## Mad7

Robsta said:


> not fair.....I missed it...


It was a sight to behold Robsta, well worth the rep whoring that Jem planned......lol:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> not fair.....I missed it...


Claire has it in a PM plus more besides ..................


----------



## Robsta

no she hasn't....just checked....so stop fibbing


----------



## Goose

Lol Busted!

Like the new avvy Jem :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> no she hasn't....just checked....so stop fibbing


 :devil2: chuckles... use your tools as a mod - you have the power to go where no other does ....


----------



## Robsta

i did...that's how i checked......


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> i did...that's how i checked......


oooh scared now .......you can see all, hear all, you are like some kind of God .........still not bowing down though.........


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Lol Busted!
> 
> Like the new avvy Jem :thumb:


which one???? did you catch it as well ???


----------



## Robsta

You will mate....you will....


----------



## bigbob33

KJW said:


> Morning all!


Morning buddy


----------



## W33BAM

Mow'ning campers!


----------



## Jem

Heeey more peeps -Morning !


----------



## W33BAM

Nice avi Jem


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Nice avi Jem


the back one ??

there was another seconds before so better check ?


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> the back one ??
> 
> there was another seconds before so better check ?


HaaHaa! I read that!! Never saw owt tho :no: ahem, what exactly was it?? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa! I read that!! Never saw owt tho :no: ahem, what exactly was it?? :whistling: :lol:


you do not want to know ......nearly rudie ....so not nice for a laydee like meself....

Working hard to get a back like yours - I want to be know as Lats Queen ....


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> Looks like a back to me...but then again I'm still whacked after the gig last night and my eyes are groggy...hmmm. What's everyone up to today?


Oh yeah I forgot you had the band, howzit going??

Today I am STILL sulking! Johnny has taken the day off to do a spot of fishing (wtf? relaxing aparently!!) he did offer to stay at home and watch me sulk but why ruin both our days!! My shoulder. Well my whole upper arm now. It's agony. Unbearable agony. I'm close to home surgery! Anyone have a spare???


----------



## Jem

:confused1:Erm I am sure claire just posted something about being flushed....went to respond and it has gone!!!!!!! :confused1: :confused1:Is someone being naughty ???? PMSL


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> you do not want to know ......nearly rudie ....so not nice for a laydee like meself....
> 
> Working hard to get a back like yours - I want to be know as Lats Queen ....


haha! damn I miss all the fun! :whistling: :thumb:

I'll swap you a back for a poifectly working right shoulder?? Infact I'd take a left and wear it back to front if it means no more pain!! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> :confused1:Erm I am sure claire just posted something about being flushed....went to respond and it has gone!!!!!!! :confused1: :confused1:Is someone being naughty ???? PMSL


haha! I sawdeed it too? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> which one???? did you catch it as well ???


Just the current one? Dont know what other one your talking about.. PM me for details ... :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :confused1:Erm I am sure claire just posted something about being flushed....went to respond and it has gone!!!!!!! :confused1: :confused1:Is someone being naughty ???? PMSL


twas not me.......... :cursing:

I saw what he was doing and had a scrap for the delete button.........

a good spanking coming someones way later me thinks :lol:

an abuse of mod status.........im telling


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> haha! damn I miss all the fun! :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> I'll swap you a back for a poifectly working right shoulder?? Infact I'd take a left and wear it back to front if it means no more pain!! :lol:


What happened ........ mg:


----------



## W33BAM

clairey.h said:


> twas not me.......... :cursing:
> 
> I saw what he was doing and had a scrap for the delete button.........
> 
> a good spanking later me thinks :lol:


aye, wi a scholl!! or with them old twin tub tongs!! haha!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

ooo.. pages after pages dedicated to Jem's avvy...hands down you will win the crown Jem


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> What happened ........ mg:


To be poifectly honest I have no idea. I think I remember hurting it yeeeeears ago when I was a gymnast but it never gave me much grief until I started training 11 months ago. Now it click, clunks, grinds and generally hurts like a mutha trucka!!

I have bursitis, a grade 2 impingement thats basically attacking the tendon that runs from the back of my napper to my bicep. My whole inner bicep is agony, shooting pains, constantly, like theres no enough tendon to let me move it. It goes numb and heavy all the time. ARRRRGGGHH!! I'm down to one hand typing now!! Even putting on my seat belt or opening the car door from the inside is a mission! Why do Audi make there goddam doors so heavy!!


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> On another note, you and her flirting....she had a dream about lady love last night.....lmao.... :lol:


just caught up reading since hubster throw me off the computer to take over....lol

and I only have one thing to say about it all......

DENY DENY DENY DENY..........and failing that balme the melanotan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Haha horny lil buggers


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> ooo.. pages after pages dedicated to Jem's avvy...hands down you will win the crown Jem


T'is a great avvi! x


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> T'is a great avvi! x


second that


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Haha horny lil buggers


It's the warm weather - it makes people want to shed clothes!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> twas not me.......... :cursing:
> 
> I saw what he was doing and had a scrap for the delete button.........
> 
> a good spanking coming someones way later me thinks :lol:
> 
> an abuse of mod status.........im telling


that's really funny claire .........he is a horror isn't he - I saw it flash up though.........shame I was gettin all excited ....... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just caught up reading since hubster throw me off the computer to take over....lol
> 
> and I only have one thing to say about it all......
> 
> DENY DENY DENY DENY..........and failing that balme the melanotan :lol: :lol: :lol:


 oooh claire I am getting some today -- is it true then ??? will it work for me - I am a right fr!gid get .....LMFAO


----------



## Jem

Ahem...I hasten to add that when I said I was getting some - I meant Melanotan ii people


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> that's really funny claire .........he is a horror isn't he - I saw it flash up though.........shame I was gettin all excited ....... :whistling:


haha.........you wait until he reads that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

off to tescos now to buy some food to feed me family.............I live such a rock and roll life style :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Ahem, yes it's true Jem!! I have witness statements!! pmsl!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oooh claire I am getting some today -- is it true then ??? will it work for me - I am a right fr!gid get .....LMFAO


certainly is...........wink wink :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> To be poifectly honest I have no idea. I think I remember hurting it yeeeeears ago when I was a gymnast but it never gave me much grief until I started training 11 months ago. Now it click, clunks, grinds and generally hurts like a mutha trucka!!
> 
> I have bursitis, a grade 2 impingement thats basically attacking the tendon that runs from the back of my napper to my bicep. My whole inner bicep is agony, shooting pains, constantly, like theres no enough tendon to let me move it. It goes numb and heavy all the time. ARRRRGGGHH!! I'm down to one hand typing now!! Even putting on my seat belt or opening the car door from the inside is a mission! Why do Audi make there goddam doors so heavy!!


OG that sounds awful ....I do not want any of that stuff ...you can keep your sexy back and all your injuries bam baby ... oh and yeah ...tis a hard life having an audi isnt it ...bet you wish you had my clapped out golf with missing trim [that I scraped off on the gate] and no power steering ...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> second that


thanks !!!!

do ya like me muscles .... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem.....I am yet to see any posts from you in the AL, then I come here and find out the reason is cause you're spreading the smut and losing your clothes in the Bronze Thread! How's your rep power doing as a result? :lol:

I like it!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> thanks !!!!
> 
> do ya like me muscles .... :whistling:


You bet


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> OG that sounds awful ....I do not want any of that stuff ...you can keep your sexy back and all your injuries bam baby ... oh and yeah ...tis a hard life having an audi isnt it ...bet you wish you had my clapped out golf with missing trim [that I scraped off on the gate] and no power steering ...... :thumbup1:


bless! I never meant it like that!! :lol:

Doesny help when I have 2 mahoosive bears to walk and they insist on trying to chase cats and rabbits even though they know they just get a slap on the napper for pulling me and hurting my soldier... and still dont get to taste the rabbit or cat!!

'Least they dont mind the cows or sheep cause that'd be great fun for me!!

brushing my teeth this morning burnt it out ffs! :lol: :lol:

I'll accept a knee joint for a rotaor cuff if anyone has a spare??!!


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> bless! I never meant it like that!! :lol:
> 
> Doesny help when I have 2 mahoosive bears to walk and they insist on trying to chase cats and rabbits even though they know they just get a slap on the napper for pulling me and hurting my soldier... and still dont get to taste the rabbit or cat!!
> 
> 'Least they dont mind the cows or sheep cause that'd be great fun for me!!
> 
> brushing my teeth this morning burnt it out ffs! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll accept a knee joint for a rotaor cuff if anyone has a spare??!!


PMSL - I know you didn't - I am just bitter and twisted for those that can lift more than my puny weights, have better backs, have better cars, erm what else - sh!te I'm jealous of everybody I think..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem.....I am yet to see any posts from you in the AL, then I come here and find out the reason is cause you're spreading the smut and losing your clothes in the Bronze Thread! How's your rep power doing as a result? :lol:
> 
> I like it!


Ha ha you are such a feckin cynic GB - losing my clothes - ahem - this is showing my muscles - small as they are

.....did you rep me though .....

LMFAO:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> You bet


Thanks now show us yours ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ha ha you are such a feckin cynic GB - losing my clothes - ahem - this is showing my muscles - small as they are
> 
> .....did you rep me though .....
> 
> LMFAO:thumb:


 I am all out of reps ATM! You already know I think your muscles are very nice:rockon:....hmm perhaps I need to change my av to up me reps! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Thanks now show us yours ....


is this one of your those veiled meaning sentences :lol: :lol:

anyway I am at work ..don't have pic with me ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> is this one of your those veiled meaning sentences :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyway I am at work ..don't have pic with me ..


 Camera phone, work toilets. Now stop making excuses! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> PMSL - I know you didn't - I am just bitter and twisted for those that can lift more than my puny weights, have better backs, have better cars, erm what else - sh!te I'm jealous of everybody I think..... :lol: :lol:


haha! right now I am tres jealous of anyone who can move their arms or be able to lift them above their head in one single movement....

so I'm HATING your new avi!! pmsl!! just kiddin! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Camera phone, work toilets. Now stop making excuses! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> Going good, although Irvine isn't our target audience. We absolutely murdered every other band on stage and tore the place up but owing to one band having the whole high school there (tubthumpers!) we lost the vote.
> 
> Good times.


Want BAM to pay them a visit?!! haha!!

Your music is good though. I liked it muchness. There's loads of gret open mic venues up here. Music is big in the 'Deen...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Right I'm off for kicking practise and gonna see if I can make my ol man cry with laughter at the sight. Catch ya later people.


----------



## Goose

Its dead again!

Everyones gone to the pub. I said no - arn't I good! I would be too tempted to it and drink loads!


----------



## W33BAM

Nooooo, don't do it Goosey! Be strong!!


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Nooooo, don't do it Goosey! Be strong!!


Do not fear! The force is strong with this one


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Woop woop - 2 and a half hours to go until the weekend - and it's 3 days long this week. Yay!! I'm going to be full of gym and diet dedication this weekend. Can't wait!

Well done for not going to the pub!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Woop woop - 2 and a half hours to go until the weekend - and it's 3 days long this week. Yay!! I'm going to be full of gym and diet dedication this weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> Well done for not going to the pub!!


I could do with a 3 day weekend with the amount im cramming into this one! Going to be a late one Sunday for me and early morning Monday for work! 

Going to feel the pain..

I feel like a tit at work, its dress down day and me being to busy with things forgot and im in my suit.. At least I stand out ay


----------



## Rickski

Wow we like 10 pages in a few hours jem you are a delight and loving the avi too, good day to all, just repped all I can, hope I got you.


----------



## ragahav

I was away ..had a meeting with research adviser and review some research papers ...

its 830 here time for dinner ..tomorrow morning will be hitting gym .........squat baby ...


----------



## Goose

ragahav - where are you based?


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> ragahav - where are you based?


I am from India mate. Currently in Ahmedabad, a city with rich cultural heritage and an industrial hub, in the western part of the country..


----------



## Jem

Yooohoo flying visit ........just making sure the thread is alive n kicking just done chest and biceps [i know strange....] but was great sesh - gotta do some housework now ......x


----------



## Rickski

Off to work again guys 6pm till 4am will cathc you all in the morrow, hope you have a great evening.


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> I feel like a tit at work, its dress down day and me being to busy with things forgot and im in my suit.. At least I stand out ay


pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: bet you felt like a right pleb....hahaha

enjoy tomorrow, sounds like you have a busy weekend.......


----------



## Jem

oh its all gone quiet now.....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh its all gone quiet now.....


pmsl well it had........... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

mmm flying visit babes - dream of me.....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> mmm flying visit babes - dream of me.....


you just dont need any encouraging do you.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh tell you tomorrow :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you just dont need any encouraging do you.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh tell you tomorrow :innocent:


PMSL we are gonna get a reputation if we're not careful......... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> PMSL we are gonna get a reputation if we're not careful......... :whistling:


to late, rob already refers to you as my girlfriend....pmsl

he can dream I suppose :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rickski said:


> Off to work again guys 6pm till 4am will cathc you all in the morrow, hope you have a great evening.


He he thanks for the reps.... you only flattering me cos you want the benefits of my awesome rep power 

(worked btw.... :lol: )


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he thanks for the reps.... you only flattering me cos you want the benefits of my awesome rep power
> 
> (worked btw.... :lol: )


it's the Queen - in the lowly bronze thread ..........let's behave :whistling: , nuttin happening here Zara....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> it's the Queen - in the lowly bronze thread ..........let's behave :whistling: , nuttin happening here Zara....


Yeah yeah..... repped you too hunni :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he thanks for the reps.... you only flattering me cos you want the benefits of my awesome rep power
> 
> (worked btw.... :lol: )


I'm gonna try his tactics.... I am a measly 1400 points away from 200,000!! yay!!!

I still want my sherrifs badges back though!! pmsl!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> I'm gonna try his tactics.... I am a measly 1400 points away from 200,000!! yay!!!
> 
> I still want my sherrifs badges back though!! pmsl!!


Feeling you'll be there now..... :whistling:

I want my stars back too. :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah yeah..... repped you too hunni :tongue:


Love the bling .....xxx how's the bod coming along - I cannot see any pics on work laptop.....apparently it's looking great and almost ready?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Feeling you'll be there now..... :whistling:
> 
> I want my stars back too. :cursing:


ZARA YOU MUTHA FCUKING LEGEND!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

You just took me from 198444 to 206240!!! And I has me a wee shiney red nugget!! yay!!

I canny even show my appreciation cause Ive been a rep slag today!!

But I will repay. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> ZARA YOU MUTHA FCUKING LEGEND!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> You just took me from 198444 to 206240!!! And I has me a wee shiney red nugget!! yay!!
> 
> I canny even show my appreciation cause Ive been a rep slag today!!
> 
> But I will repay. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


Oh, you're welcome! :confused1:


----------



## W33BAM

Thanks Jem but I canna repay! I will though...

MaxM, MaKa, ZLF and Jem are at the top of my list....... Pinkie pwomise! 

Edit: MaKa is added to my tic list!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Love the bling .....xxx how's the bod coming along - I cannot see any pics on work laptop.....apparently it's looking great and almost ready?


Getting there hun thanks....

I do love my abs :tongue: 

Glutes getting bit cut now too.... not too far to go


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> ZARA YOU MUTHA FCUKING LEGEND!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> You just took me from 198444 to 206240!!! And I has me a wee shiney red nugget!! yay!!
> 
> I canny even show my appreciation cause Ive been a rep slag today!!
> 
> But I will repay. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


So basically, if I rep you, you get nearly 7800 points.....?

Pmsfl.........  :lol:

Oh the power..... :devil2:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh, you're welcome! :confused1:


Oh I do appologise my kind hearted little cherub! I never saw that!! Sorry!!

I was wondering how Zaza had so much feckin mojo!!

Public announcement: Mak popped my 200k cherry!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Getting there hun thanks....
> 
> I do love my abs :tongue:
> 
> Glutes getting bit cut now too.... not too far to go


You make me sick ....................her with her audi n you with your abs n feckin hard glutes ..........and there's me with a banger and flab :lol: :lol: :lol: ho feckin hum....


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Thanks Jem but I canna repay! I will though...
> 
> MaxM, ZLF and Jem are at the top of my list....... Pinkie pwomise!


Don't do debts - I earn me keep like the good hard working girl that I am .......I gave it coz I like you :blush:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> So basically, if I rep you, you get nearly 7800 points.....?
> 
> Pmsfl.........  :lol:
> 
> Oh the power..... :devil2:


Somewhere in the region of 6000... I hadn;t notice Mak had repped me too... I had mistook his name for MaxM's as he had repped me last, or so I thought!

But still 6000+ is feckin legendary!! :thumb:



Jem said:


> You make me sick ....................her with her audi n you with your abs n feckin hard glutes ..........and there's me with a banger and flab :lol: :lol: :lol: ho feckin hum....


I has me a whole lotta flab too!! And I can barely even open my car door today so it's not so much fun!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> You make me sick ....................her with her audi n you with your abs n feckin hard glutes ..........and there's me with a banger and flab :lol: :lol: :lol: ho feckin hum....


haha dont worry....

If it makes you feel any better I drive a corsa..... :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Don't do debts - I earn me keep like the good hard working girl that I am .......I gave it coz I like you :blush:


pmsl......sooooooo your a working now then...... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I am offski to put the kiddies to bath and bed and do some and I mean some housework.......like I said earlier they dont come any more rock and roll than me......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha dont worry....
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I drive a corsa..... :lol:


Yay! me too since I crashed my car! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl......sooooooo your a working now then...... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I am offski to put the kiddies to bath and bed and do some and I mean some housework.......like I said earlier they dont come any more rock and roll than me......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling: didnt mean it like that clairey - you know you're the only one for me

Night Night dont let the bed bugs [or Rob] bite :thumb: :thumb :xx


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yay! me too since I crashed my car! :bounce:


feck off back to silver mak ......... :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> feck off back to silver mak ......... :whistling:


No, our thread stinks of sh1t after your bronze self graced it


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :whistling: didnt mean it like that clairey - you know you're the only one for me
> 
> Night Night dont let the bed bugs [or Rob] bite :thumb: :thumb :xx


haha he needs to pay his dues for the me being all flushed in the shower post earlier................ :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, our thread stinks of sh1t after your bronze self graced it


LMFAO .....mine smells of strawberries actually ............silver is sh!t and you know it ...........  Have a rep anyway just for being hot


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha he needs to pay his dues for the me being all flushed in the shower post earlier................ :wink: :wink: :wink:


Yes make him pay up


----------



## bigbob33

hi guys!


----------



## W33BAM

Holla big Boaby!!


----------



## geo99

I'm a wee bit of a newbie to all the rep stuff! How do you tell who did it to u???

Oh and evening all. LOL


----------



## bigbob33

W33BAM said:


> Holla big Boaby!!


hello lovely lady


----------



## ragahav

seems Zara has joined the coven of Jem and claire .....is it a beginning of new sub - group in the bronze kingdom  ...

can't spread rep love ..still empty tank ..


----------



## Jem

hello all - just popped back ....


----------



## bigbob33

i haven't refilled my tank yet either:cursing:


----------



## geo99

Must admit, being back on this site after soooo long has given me some much needed motivation and the massive kick in the ass I needed to up my training!! Just dusted off my dipping belt and had a mobster tri sesh!

I thank u all! LOL


----------



## Jem

well done geo !


----------



## geo99

Jem said:


> well done geo !


Ta Jem. Dnt have a clue about this rep stuff but have some on me!


----------



## W33BAM

Do you know how to rep or just not sure why to??


----------



## geo99

W33BAM said:


> Do you know how to rep or just not sure why to??


I've kinda figured it out but there was no rep stuff when I joined! LOL


----------



## daisbuys

Hey, I'm in the bronze gang now woo hoo!


----------



## defdaz

Everyone knows bodybuilders look best when bronzed!


----------



## W33BAM

geo99 said:


> I've kinda figured it out but there was no rep stuff when I joined! LOL


Ah I see!! I would rep you but I has no mojo left!! :lol:

And welcome Daisbuys...


----------



## W33BAM

defdaz said:


> Everyone knows bodybuilders look best when bronzed!


I used to say that too... 'til I turned silver!!


----------



## daisbuys

W33BAM said:


> Ah I see!! I would rep you but I has no mojo left!! :lol:
> 
> And welcome Daisbuys...


Thanks Bam! :beer:


----------



## ragahav

Welcome dais ........


----------



## ragahav

Well bronzers I am about to call it a day ....nighty night ............cya tomorrow...


----------



## Mistress

Hi all, i am new to te board! is this tread just for bronze members? Im not exactly sure what to do on here yet if som can point me in the right direction!!! :thumb: :lol: thanks


----------



## W33BAM

Well hello there Mistress!! 

All are welcome to the Bronze thread... It's just banter! All 241 pages of it!! :lol:


----------



## badger

Hi all, just vegging out. Hammered back and bi's last night, been hobbling round at work today like i've been violated, oh the joy of deadlifts they can't be good for you ! Got the back of an eighty year old today just started easing off a bit after a stinking hot soak in the bath and some stretch's.


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Hi all, just vegging out. Hammered back and bi's last night, been hobbling round at work today like i've been violated, oh the joy of deadlifts they can't be good for you ! *Got the back of an eighty year old today* just started easing off a bit after a stinking hot soak in the bath and some stretch's.


Well I've got the old codgers shoulder!! pmsl!! Yes, I'm STILL going on about that!!

I haven't been able to train today, as it's back and shoulders day!! Feckin ragin! Feel useless!

Bodge I have no reppage left but I'll holla back when I get some....


----------



## Mistress

W33BAM said:


> Well hello there Mistress!!
> 
> All are welcome to the Bronze thread... It's just banter! All 241 pages of it!! :lol:


Thank you!!! im suppose to hit the gym today, really have to work on cardio and do some squating..ugh those are killer


----------



## badger

W33BAM said:


> Well I've got the old codgers shoulder!! pmsl!! Yes, I'm STILL going on about that!!
> 
> I haven't been able to train today, as it's back and shoulders day!! Feckin ragin! Feel useless!
> 
> Bodge I have no reppage left but I'll holla back when I get some....


The shoulder still f*cked then B ? you managed to get someone to have a look at it or not, what u upto owt planned for weekend ? working all weekend but a couple of my mates are doing a bungee jump for charity on sun T time so gonna go down there and sit in the sun with a couple of pints watching them sh1tting themselves :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Mistress said:


> Thank you!!! im suppose to hit the gym today, really have to work on cardio and do some squating..ugh those are killer


Squats rock!!

Only joking, I hate training legs! I've only started doing them in the last 6 months


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mistress said:


> Thank you!!! im suppose to hit the gym today, really have to work on cardio and do some squating..ugh those are killer


 Hello! Squatting is indeed a killer, but SO much fun! :bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

Mistress said:


> Thank you!!! im suppose to hit the gym today, really have to work on cardio and do some squating..ugh those are killer


Squats are ace, but if yoyr planning on tightening and not adding to your ass then do assisted ones on the smith machine. Free squats make your ass grow!!



badger said:


> The shoulder still f*cked then B ? you managed to get someone to have a look at it or not, what u upto owt planned for weekend ? working all weekend but a couple of my mates are doing a bungee jump for charity on sun T time so gonna go down there and sit in the sun with a couple of pints watching them sh1tting themselves :lol:


Ya still fecked, if not worse. My whole bicep is in aginy. I think I've torn the muscle. And the tendon the acromion is nipping at I think has shrunk so movement is a mission! Washing and drying my hair was the toughest challange I've faced yet! I have lots of hair and its long! Nightmare!

Not up to much this weekend. Having an arly night tonight cause we're heading down to Perth again tomorrow to train and meet up with friends then J is working tomorrow night and I have nothing planned as yet.

Sunday probably just go for a nice walk with the bears and do housey stuff. Depends what the weather is like....

First comp we're going to is next weekend but J aint competing in that one, his first show is the following weekend....



bigbob33 said:


> Squats rock!!
> 
> Only joking, I hate training legs! I've only started doing them in the last 6 months


I heart training legs. My favorite. Get Pendulum or Prodigys new album blaring through my ipod earphones and charge on wi it! Love it!


----------



## geo99

Mistress said:


> Hi all, i am new to te board! is this tread just for bronze members? Im not exactly sure what to do on here yet if som can point me in the right direction!!! :thumb: :lol: thanks


hey missy welcome aboard


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm officially BRONZE!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Does happy dance around the room! :bounce: *


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm officially BRONZE!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Does happy dance around the room! :bounce: *


Yay congratulation lol! :beer:

only 3 months and you will get silver status i think


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> Yay congratulation lol! :beer:
> 
> only 3 months and you will get silver status i think


 Meh! Stop being so smug....I'm in rep debt to you....want me to sort that out? Yes? Then shush:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> Meh! Stop being so smug....I'm in rep debt to you....want me to sort that out? Yes? Then shush:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well thats me firmly put in my place:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well thats me firmly put in my place:whistling:


Ooooohhhhhhh! I love that that put you in your place....Gonna have to wait for the reps till tomorrow on general teasing principle now:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

18spike18 said:


> spreading some late night bronze love lol


 MWAH! Rep debt....now all I need to do is figure out how to do my sig


----------



## Gym Bunny

18spike18 said:


> what you meen figure out how to do your sig lol you already got one haha ? ...


Yeah but I can't figure out how to get the banner up! Yes I am mentally blonde and a girl!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bronzers polish my shoes


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Bronzers polish my shoes


 in your dreams boy! Now get down and lick my shoes clean!


----------



## Rickski

Morning all just in from work grabbed a McDonalds on the way home doooohh, it was nice though of to bed soon last night shift tomorrow yyeeahh.


----------



## Jem

Morning Ricks .........


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Squats rock!!
> 
> Only joking, I hate training legs! I've only started doing them in the last 6 months


Dont be dissing the squats man - I loooooooooove it, love it, love it -

Squatting FTW GB !!!!

Squats are better than sex

Until I have MT2 sessions that is ......................ahem :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Dont be dissing the squats man - I loooooooooove it, love it, love it -
> 
> Squatting FTW GB !!!!
> 
> Squats are better than sex
> 
> Until I have MT2 sessions that is ......................ahem :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 Squats are not better than sex.....but squatting can make sex better!

Morning my fellow bronzers glorious day today!


----------



## Jem

Woohoo there are no fellow bronzers just moi........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Woohoo there are no fellow bronzers just moi........


 And a very good morning to you Miss LQ! :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Yeah Love you Lys

I am LQ.........

xxx

Well worth some reps I feel - as long as not in famine .....


----------



## defdaz

Morning Copper / tin type peeps, hope everyone slept well. Gorgeous weather ... again!


----------



## Jem

Mooooooorning I think its raining here ............def not gorgeous unless you are in the amazon and boiling hot, dancing nekkid in the rain.........mmmmmmm


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Mooooooorning I think its raining here ............def not gorgeous unless you are in the amazon and boiling hot, dancing nekkid in the rain.........mmmmmmm


 Post pics and get repped forever! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Gym Bunny said:


> Post pics and get repped forever! :lol:


x2! :lol:

Raining in Brum, that's no good! I'm thinking of moving back soon so I can train at a decent gym again. :beer:


----------



## Jem

Where are you now ? & where would you move to ? which gym - oh so any questions for you chap....

I think it's what classed as torrential now

My car goes a bit funny in the rain sometimes - hope it starts otherwise I am here post whoring all day ........


----------



## Robsta

Gym Bunny said:


> Post pics and get repped forever! :lol:


 stop bribing people with your smut GB...tell you what you post pics of you and another bird and I'll rep you forever, well a week or two anyway....and you'll go in my mod book as a goody not one to watch...(and they always get it....  )


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> stop bribing people with your smut GB...tell you what you post pics of you and another bird and I'll rep you forever, well a week or two anyway....and you'll go in my mod book as a goody not one to watch...(and they always get it....  )


I KNOW ROBSTA - TELL HER - TELL HER I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND ALREADY....


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Where are you now ? & where would you move to ? which gym - oh so any questions for you chap....
> 
> I think it's what classed as torrential now
> 
> My car goes a bit funny in the rain sometimes - hope it starts otherwise I am here post whoring all day ........


And then you might end up going sliver.... noooooooooo! mg:

I'm in Bristol at the moment and for a bigish city there really aren't that many decent gyms (only in my opinion!). I used to train at Ironworks gym near Kings Norton train station. Know it? Bob, Daz and the rest of the gang who own and run it are lovely people and it's a fabulous gym to train at. I really miss it. I also used to train at Fitness Unlimited in Redditch - another great gym. Really miss training at a great gym. :thumbup1: Where do you train?


----------



## defdaz

Who else is waiting for their gym to open? 10am is too late for us early birds!


----------



## bigbob33

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm officially BRONZE!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Does happy dance around the room! :bounce: *


 congrats gb! happy days:laugh:

i'm just about to get ready for todays wedding,so i thought i'd pop in say hello and share the love:thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> And then you might end up going sliver.... noooooooooo! mg:
> 
> I'm in Bristol at the moment and for a bigish city there really aren't that many decent gyms (only in my opinion!). I used to train at Ironworks gym near Kings Norton train station. Know it? Bob, Daz and the rest of the gang who own and run it are lovely people and it's a fabulous gym to train at. I really miss it. I also used to train at Fitness Unlimited in Redditch - another great gym. Really miss training at a great gym. :thumbup1: Where do you train?


ERM Hello IRONWORKS LADY in da house ......training there for year and a half - check out me journal [spam] - folks from Ironworks pop in there !

Course I know Bob n Daz - was feeling Bob's bum yesterday actually [all in the name of professional critique you understand] but Daz would not let me [i am sure Katrina would not have minded] .....anyway you should come to the show on May 10th - we are all gonna be there supporting Bob n Mal - screaming v loudly ........


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> congrats gb! happy days:laugh:
> 
> i'm just about to get ready for todays wedding,so i thought i'd pop in say hello and share the love:thumb:


ANOTHER WEDDING - oh you are a traditional chappy bobby

Wedding reps again - ho hum - becoming a bit of a theme this :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

Robsta said:


> stop bribing people with your smut GB...tell you what you post pics of you and another bird and I'll rep you forever, well a week or two anyway....and you'll go in my mod book as a goody not one to watch...(and they always get it....  )


I haven't bribed anyone! I just encourage shamelessly....tis fun:innocent:



Jem said:


> I KNOW ROBSTA - TELL HER - TELL HER I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND ALREADY....


I know! Heartless woman breaking me heart like that! :crying:



Jem said:


> ERM Hello IRONWORKS LADY in da house ......training there for year and a half - check out me journal [spam] - folks from Ironworks pop in there !
> 
> Course I know Bob n Daz - *was feeling Bob's bum yesterday actually [all in the name of professional critique you understand]* but Daz would not let me [i am sure Katrina would not have minded] .....anyway you should come to the show on May 10th - we are all gonna be there supporting Bob n Mal - screaming v loudly ........


And I am the smutty one? Me thinketh not

Congrats on the wedding BigBob!


----------



## Jem

He is 2 weeks out and so he needed a female perspective on how comp cutting was doing you see ....I did not feel anything else - and it was in the middle of the gym....


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> ERM Hello IRONWORKS LADY in da house ......training there for year and a half - check out me journal [spam] - folks from Ironworks pop in there !
> 
> Course I know Bob n Daz - was feeling Bob's bum yesterday actually [all in the name of professional critique you understand] but Daz would not let me [i am sure Katrina would not have minded] .....anyway you should come to the show on May 10th - we are all gonna be there supporting Bob n Mal - screaming v loudly ........


No way!! Cool! Reps for you lol. I'll definitely check your journal out, thanks! Bob and Mal are competing? Bob is a legend! Where? I've got a 5 a-side tournament on the 10th but I will definitely go and cheer them on afterwards.

Are they all fit, well and happy? Tell them Daz from Redditch says hi - if they can't remember me I'll be most offended! I'm sure they'll remember the pec-tearing incident on the incline bench press.  How's Tom doing, is he still working there? Wonder how old he is now?



> And I am the smutty one? Me thinketh not


Lol!! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> ANOTHER WEDDING - oh you are a traditional chappy bobby
> 
> Wedding reps again - ho hum - becoming a bit of a theme this :thumb: :thumb :


i do love a wedding! its all the stella later i'm looking forward to the most:thumb:

it's my best mates wedding so it's going to get messy once all the kids are gone:laugh:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> No way!! Cool! Reps for you lol. I'll definitely check your journal out, thanks! Bob and Mal are competing? Bob is a legend! Where? I've got a 5 a-side tournament on the 10th but I will definitely go and cheer them on afterwards.
> 
> Are they all fit, well and happy? Tell them Daz from Redditch says hi - if they can't remember me I'll be most offended! I'm sure they'll remember the pec-tearing incident on the incline bench press.  How's Tom doing, is he still working there? Wonder how old he is now?
> 
> Lol!! :thumb:


You tore your pec on the bench ouch !!!!

Tom is still there yes - PMSL he is growing by the day !!! I keep telling him to take his clothes off [so I can check delts progress] but he trains in big sweaters all the time boooo

Get back to ironworks

Show is at Brierley Hill Centre - will try and remember to send a link but I hate doing that sh!te - so you can google Nabba Midlands

Come along - we will be in avril's t shirts [ironworks in in bright pink gem stones] so you cannot miss us !!!


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> i do love a wedding! its all the stella later i'm looking forward to the most:thumb:
> 
> it's my best mates wedding so it's going to get messy once all the kids are gone:laugh:


Wearing your mahoosive M & S suit ??? or penguin ?

Have a good one Bob & if you can't be good be careful

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigbob33

my big m&s number blue shirt and a gay pink tie! i'll try and get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## defdaz

lol those t-shirts sound hilarious!!   Nabba Midlands, got it - thanks!

Glad Tom's doing well, he was such a nice kid - I guess he's a bona fide man now!? How is Val as well? Awww I miss them and the place so much. Are Bob and Daz still buying new motorcycles every year lol (I could never keep up, though I did crash my bike in their carpark once - and then some bloke came over and said 'wotsamatter mate, too powerful for ya' .... grrrr!)?

Yeah I was doing incline bench presses and had 3 20kg's a side and my left pec started tearing. Big John Freeman was spotting me but he couldn't lift it off me and my pec kept tearing and tearing so I had to litterally fall off the side of the bench and hope to got the barbell didn't hit me. Bob or someone rang 999 and got an ambulance sent out.

At the hospital the doc just thought I'd pulled it and they sent me home without even a sling. 2 hours later my pec had swollen up massively, I got up from my death bed to go to the toilet and passed out. My girlfriend at the time heard noises, came in to find me slumped under the sink fitting. She went to ring for the ambulance again and I came round - completely drenched in sweat like I was in the shower, completely confused and not knowing what the hell was going on! Back to hospital for me and they kept me under observation for a few hours until I was well enough to go home.

MRI scans later showed a 90% tear in the belly but even though I had private cover I couldn't find anyone able to repair muscle injuries so now I have a nice disfigured pec. Gutted. You live and learn lol!!

You still enjoying it at Ironworks then Jem?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> lol those t-shirts sound hilarious!!   Nabba Midlands, got it - thanks!
> 
> Glad Tom's doing well, he was such a nice kid - I guess he's a bona fide man now!?
> 
> *PMSL dunno he wont show me * :whistling:
> 
> How is Val as well?
> 
> *?? not knowing a Val *
> 
> Awww I miss them and the place so much. Are Bob and Daz still buying new motorcycles every year lol (I could never keep up, though I did crash my bike in their carpark once - and then some bloke came over and said 'wotsamatter mate, too powerful for ya' .... grrrr!)?
> 
> *and did you expect any other sort of comment LMFAO ....no they are def just in the cars ....Daz is using pedal power, cycling from Wythall & back - and wow is he looking hot.....but will not compete ...not sure why - he has just become a father again - now has 3 boys with the lovely Katrina !!! *
> 
> Yeah I was doing incline bench presses and had 3 20kg's a side and my left pec started tearing. Big John Freeman was spotting me but he couldn't lift it off me and my pec kept tearing and tearing so I had to litterally fall off the side of the bench and hope to got the barbell didn't hit me. Bob or someone rang 999 and got an ambulance sent out.
> 
> At the hospital the doc just thought I'd pulled it and they sent me home without even a sling. 2 hours later my pec had swollen up massively, I got up from my death bed to go to the toilet and passed out. My girlfriend at the time heard noises, came in to find me slumped under the sink fitting. She went to ring for the ambulance again and I came round - completely drenched in sweat like I was in the shower, completely confused and not knowing what the hell was going on! Back to hospital for me and they kept me under observation for a few hours until I was well enough to go home.
> 
> MRI scans later showed a 90% tear in the belly but even though I had private cover I couldn't find anyone able to repair muscle injuries so now I have a nice disfigured pec. Gutted. You live and learn lol!!
> 
> * That sounds very nasty - show us your pec then ............* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> You still enjoying it at Ironworks then Jem?


 *If I ever get there - I keep typing essays Lol *


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning guys and girls!!

It's lovely here again, going to head out for a little while with my camera and then go to the gym I think - oohh and then food shopping, woohoo!


----------



## Jem

woohoo WA take some lovely pics ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I will!! I'm going to try and be artistic but I know full well that I'll probably end up spying on some McFitty in the part (fingers crossed he's without shirt) through my 18x optical zoom!

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I will!! I'm going to try and be artistic but I know full well that I'll probably end up spying on some McFitty in the part (fingers crossed he's without shirt) through my 18x optical zoom!
> 
> :thumb:


excellant, stalking rules:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I am still blaming the weather - it makes me want to wear less clothes, makes me think filthy thoughts and turns me into a complete perv!


----------



## Jem

Bit of perving is allowed when its warm - if the boys can do it then why cant we

Oh and I am refusing to add apostrophes today as it just takes too long....


----------



## Jem

Haha PMSL 900 feckin posts - what a ho !!


----------



## ragahav

Hello bronzers ...hope everybody is doing fine ...hmm quite a lot of catching up to do...today was my squat day ..just came to lab...


----------



## ragahav

Mistress said:


> Hi all, i am new to te board! is this tread just for bronze members? Im not exactly sure what to do on here yet if som can point me in the right direction!!! thanks


Welcome Mistress....it's a bronze thread but everyone is welcome here 

you don't have to do anything specific just participate in the banter or share your day, bitch about life etc etc. and make friends ..


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm officially BRONZE!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Does happy dance around the room!*


Welcome to the club Gym Bunny,congrats !!..seems Jem has got a competitor ..the number of post before actually claiming bronze medal ...it's impressive ..)


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Woohoo there are no fellow bronzers just moi........


Hello Jem...you can't expect us to catch ya on that bullet speed of yours ..


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> congrats gb! happy days
> 
> i'm just about to get ready for todays wedding,so i thought i'd pop in say hello and share the love


thanks for the rep bob ..will return the favor soon once I get my fuel  ..

whose wedding is it anyway


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I will!! I'm going to try and be artistic but I know full well that I'll probably end up spying on some McFitty in the part (fingers crossed he's without shirt) through my 18x optical zoom!


hmm,.. have fun stalking ...do you have night visions goggle too :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Robsta said:


> stop bribing people with your smut GB...tell you what you post pics of you and another bird and I'll rep you forever, well a week or two anyway....and you'll go in my mod book as a goody not one to watch...(and they always get it....)


Ahem...is that not bribing :whistling:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am still blaming the weather - it makes me want to wear less clothes, makes me think filthy thoughts and turns me into a complete perv!


hmm..if you say so :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## GTP

why are most of the people on this bronze thread silver mingers?


----------



## ragahav

thingamiyjig said:


> why are most of the people on this bronze thread silver mingers?


because bronzers like you are too lazy to get up on their asses to post ..

you are not worthy of the medal :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Knock KNOCK.....where are claire, Goose and leafman today ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> hmm,.. have fun stalking ...do you have night visions goggle too :lol:


No not yet - but I may invest in some!

hmm..if you say so :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No not yet - but I may invest in some!


I can lent you mine as lately I am not stalking anyone ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> I can lent you mine as lately I am not stalking anyone ..


Haha - ta muchly - such a sweetie!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - ta muchly - such a sweetie!


  ...

this thread is so quiet today ....where is Jem hiding ......


----------



## GTP

ragahav said:


> because bronzers like you are too lazy to get up on their asses to post ..
> 
> you are not worthy of the medal :lol:


Hey I'm posting now aint I

Bronzers Unite:tongue:


----------



## ragahav

thingamiyjig said:


> Hey I'm posting now aint I
> 
> Bronzers Unite:tongue:


We'll see ...:laugh:...


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> *That sounds very nasty - show us your pec then ............* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> You still enjoying it at Ironworks then Jem? *If I ever get there - I keep typing essays Lol *


You show me yours, I'll show you mine!! :lol: :thumb: :innocent:


----------



## defdaz

ragahav said:


> We'll see ...:laugh:...


United we stand! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

defdaz said:


> United we stand! :thumb:


Yes we are ..!! against lazy adn procrastinating posters


----------



## clairey.h

thingamiyjig said:


> why are most of the people on this bronze thread silver mingers?


cause my friend, they were once bronze and they like it in here sooooo much more than the silver thread :lol: :lol: :lol:



ragahav said:


> Knock KNOCK.....where are claire, Goose and leafman today ...


hello hello hello............just a flyng visit, catching up on the happenings of this morning and last night.........

quite a read, crud as ever I see........lol


----------



## ragahav

Jem is uncharacteristically very silent ..is she alright . :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

damn...seems everyone is busy preparing for weekend ........I will be the sole warrior to keep the thread alive it seems


----------



## ragahav

Heloooo ..is anyone there ......


----------



## ragahav

ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZ.......!!


----------



## dan the man

hello there hows it going haha


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> damn...seems everyone is busy preparing for weekend ........I will be the sole warrior to keep the thread alive it seems


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

this thread is now a one man show..........


----------



## dan the man

haha cant be more ppl


----------



## heavyweight

higgz123 said:


> seeing as there is a silver and gold, lets not be left out just cos we r bronze!
> 
> All bronze lifters get in here! :beer:


I might be a little slow on the uptake here! but why are u now a silver member higgz123? what do u have to have done to gain higher level membership?


----------



## clairey.h

heavyweight said:


> I might be a little slow on the uptake here! but why are u now a silver member higgz123? what do u have to have done to gain higher level membership?


I think its a minimum three months plus a certain number of reps then you turn silver, for gold you have to have been a member for a year

think thats right anyway :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

Morning all just up after my nightshift hope all are good today, back in work at 7 running the cards for the old dears and then off for 4 days wehay.


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl......... I have just been informed by my other half that he was sent off the rugby pitch for arguing with one of the opposing teams players.........

the punch line is he was there to watch his mate play, and got in a argument with a bloke from the opposing side so went onto the pitch............as you do :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

he told me he called the bloke a w*nker to which the fella replied come and say that to my face.........

so he did :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> pmsl......... I have just been informed by my other half that he was sent off the rugby pitch for arguing with one of the opposing teams players.........
> 
> the punch line is he was there to watch his mate play, and got in a argument with a bloke from the opposing side so went onto the pitch............as you do :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> he told me he called the bloke a w*nker to which the fella replied come and say that to my face.........
> 
> so he did :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Wonderful! I can just picture it! That's what I love about rugby so much, such calm, cool and collected people! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Wonderful! I can just picture it! That's what I love about rugby so much, such calm, cool and collected people! :thumb:


yeh and they dont like a drink at all..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> yeh and they dont like a drink at all..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 No! Nor are they fond of taking all their clothes off and running round nekkid showing off their bodys after not drinking either. :lol: :whistling:


----------



## heavyweight

clairey.h said:


> I think its a minimum three months plus a certain number of reps then you turn silver, for gold you have to have been a member for a year
> 
> think thats right anyway :confused1: :confused1:


Thanks im gonna need some reppage then?! rep back then:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

heavyweight said:


> Thanks im gonna need some reppage then?! rep back then:thumb:


why so keen to leave us :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> No! Nor are they fond of taking all their clothes off and running round nekkid showing off their bodys after not drinking either. :lol: :whistling:


trust you to bring up the naked bit....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> trust you to bring up the naked bit....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you implying I am:


obsessed

guilty

obsessed? :lol:

I'll have you know I am the model of respectability and have NEVER done this (that I can remember) I just make sure I have my camera handy:innocent:


----------



## ragahav

Now that's what I was talking about, all people talking sense and nonsense ... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :...our lively bronze thread ..still Jem is missing ..I wonder what she is upto:innocent: :whistling: :whistling: ...



Gym Bunny said:


> Are you implying I am:
> 
> 
> obsessed
> 
> guilty
> 
> obsessed? :lol:
> 
> 
> I'll have you know I am the model of respectability and have NEVER done this (that I can remember) I just make sure I have my camera handy:innocent:


it's the secret option number 4 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Morning all just up after my nightshift hope all are good today, back in work at 7 running the cards for the old dears and then off for 4 days wehay.


4 days continuous..what line of work are you in mate


----------



## Jem

woohoo someone call ???


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> woohoo someone call ???


She is back ....


----------



## ragahav

have spread love for the day some are left but do not worry I have maintained a list ..no one will be missed especially the ones who have repped me ..


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> 4 days continuous..what line of work are you in mate


Casino's raghav and yes I hate it. Got to go now bye all.


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Casino's raghav and yes I hate it. Got to go now bye all.


okie dokie ..cya later ..


----------



## dan the man

hi all hows it going


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> hi all hows it going


fine...peeps are busy with there weekend plans ..


----------



## clairey.h

dan the man said:


> hi all hows it going


fine thank you very much for asking


----------



## ragahav

OK people I am going to start a game .."Lateral Thinking"..you have to see and tell what it is ...for ex.

man

------------

board


----------



## ragahav

any guess ....


----------



## ragahav

Answer is -

man overboard


----------



## dan the man

what u all doing tonight then any big nights out


----------



## dan the man

ok i see

ext 1


----------



## clairey.h

oohhhh now I get you........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Okay, let's see if you've got the hang of it...

what is this ;

stand

------------

i


----------



## ragahav

it's easy  ..Com'on ...


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Okay, let's see if you've got the hang of it...
> 
> what is this ;
> 
> stand
> 
> ------------
> 
> i


no flippin idea :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## dan the man

???


----------



## ragahav

claire ...you will curse yourself if I tell you the answer ....what do you see ..



dan the man said:


> what u all doing tonight then any big nights out


No dan nothing special for me ...busy sorting out my application and admission stuff ..


----------



## dan the man

ragahav said:


> claire ...you will curse yourself if I tell you the answer ....what do you see ..
> 
> No dan nothing special for me ...busy sorting out my application and admission stuff ..


cool but i dont get this

stand

------

i


----------



## ragahav

giving up ....anyone .... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dan the man

stand high ????? haha


----------



## dan the man

stand high ??? haha


----------



## dan the man

i give up


----------



## ragahav

ok the answer is

- I understand (I *under* stand )

see ...

got it ...this is called lateral thinking ...we are asked such question in HR interviews as IQ test ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> ok the answer is
> 
> - I understand (I *under* stand )
> 
> see ...
> 
> got it ...this is called lateral thinking ...we are asked such question in HR interviews as IQ test ..


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dan the man

thats pritty cool another anothere haha


----------



## ragahav

I hope you all have got the drift.. so now question of the day ..will not easily give answer for this one  let's start with an easy one ...


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


told ya'


----------



## dan the man

no idea

i must be dumb


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> no idea
> 
> i must be dumb


no thats not the case you are not trying hard ..common wait I am uploading a pic perhaps that would help


----------



## ragahav

anyone ..make a guess ...it's too easy ...


----------



## dan the man

clairey h u have gone quite


----------



## dan the man

road rage


----------



## ragahav

I will tell the answer after some more people take an attempt at it .. 

again it's very easy ...you all will curse yourself when I tell you the answer in case you can't get it


----------



## dan the man

cross road


----------



## ragahav

yes yes yes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:..see you got it


----------



## ragahav

does everybody want more ......?? :bounce:


----------



## dan the man

wehey another another

haha


----------



## ragahav

okk so this must be also easy for you .... 

cycle

cycle

cycle


----------



## clairey.h

dan the man said:


> cross road


damn was sitting watching the simpsons with my kiddies and it sprang into my head..........

cross roads........

but you already got there

yah me :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

recycle :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## dan the man

tricycle


----------



## clairey.h

dan the man said:


> tricycle


boll*cks......... :cursing:


----------



## dan the man

haha


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> tricycle


right ... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> damn was sitting watching the simpsons with my kiddies and it sprang into my head..........
> 
> cross roads........
> 
> but you already got there
> 
> yah me :bounce: :bounce:


no prob claire at least you thought and got the answer ..


----------



## clairey.h

[



dan the man said:


> haha


you cant laugh at me I gave you green bars  :lol:


----------



## dan the man

qiute good this


----------



## ragahav

so are you ready for another one ...


----------



## dan the man

i wasnt laughing at u more like with u and thanks dont really no what there for hehe


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> so are you ready for another one ...


Are you .... :beer:


----------



## dan the man

course


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> recycle :confused1: :confused1:


nice try though claire


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> course


okk you gonna love this ...

ecnalg


----------



## dan the man

glance


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> glance


no that's not the complete answer ..but you get it half right for sure ....try think little more ..you are near the answer ..Hint : What do you see, that's your answer


----------



## dan the man

glance backwards


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> glance backwards


actually it's backward glance but anyway ...

excellent mate : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## dan the man

wehey i like these


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> wehey i like these


up for more ??


----------



## dan the man

yeah y not


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> yeah y not


okk this might be out of line but still easy ...

knee

light


----------



## ragahav

again hint is - it is what you see  as for every other question of this kind off course


----------



## ragahav

anyone there ???


----------



## ragahav

ok I am going to cafeteria to have my late night meal as i have to sit for another 2 hrs ..keep thinking


----------



## dan the man

neon light

sorry just on phone haha


----------



## ragahav

hey ...excellent


----------



## ragahav

another one:

he's X himself


----------



## dan the man

???


----------



## dan the man

that 1 has stumped me


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> ???


think think  I will be away for next half an hour ..every one is welcome to take a shot :beer:


----------



## dan the man

c u l8r mate


----------



## ragahav

okk people ...I am wrapping up .its past midnight and I dropped the idea of eating anything, instead thinking of drinking 1 liter milk .. just have to wrap up some work ..so nighty night ..see you all tomorrow ....think about the question ..first one to get it right will get reps from me 

By dan well played ...keep thinking you will get this one too ...


----------



## dan the man

cya


----------



## leafman

ive just delivered 5 jap akita pups for first time and it was actually quite good in a sick and weird sort of way :lol:

ill get some pics up of them tomoz but it ait as easy since i cant resize them and hav to send them to face book first to resize :confused1: weird lol.

Claire u will love them :laugh: all 5 have white patches and most are like a dark brown.

 Anyone want to buy a pup let me no :thumbup1: 300 each to good home 500 to a **** hole :lol: jk. 300 I think there is 4 boys and one bitch but seriously thinking of keeping the bitch for meself lol. That would mean i have 4 thow mayb too many :lol:

I have took over from a mate, (due to unfortunate circumstances) and parents will be sold too after pups have gone. The dad is ****ing stunning.

The dad is only just over a year old mayb 18 month ish. Ill get load of pics once pc is fixed otherwise ill have to **** abou t on this heap of **** lap top to try do it :thumbup1:

parents can been seen and all have 5 generation papers.


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> ive just delivered 5 jap akita pups for first time and it was actually quite good in a sick and weird sort of way :lol:
> 
> ill get some pics up of them tomoz but it ait as easy since i cant resize them and hav to send them to face book first to resize :confused1: weird lol.
> 
> Claire u will love them :laugh: all 5 have white patches and most are like a dark brown.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a pup let me no :thumbup1: 300 each to good home 500 to a **** hole :lol: jk. 300 I think there is 4 boys and one bitch but seriously thinking of keeping the bitch for meself lol. That would mean i have 4 thow mayb too many :lol:
> 
> I have took over from a mate, (due to unfortunate circumstances) and parents will be sold too after pups have gone. The dad is ****ing stunning.
> 
> The dad is only just over a year old mayb 18 month ish. Ill get load of pics once pc is fixed otherwise ill have to **** abou t on this heap of **** lap top to try do it :thumbup1:
> 
> parents can been seen and all have 5 generation papers.


ohh wow :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I really really want to see some piccies, do you have paint on your computer, cause if I put a photo into that I can resize it and save it that way......just a thought........

im feeling all broody for puppies now..... :lol: :lol:

my dad has only just brought an akita as well and hes been looking for ages


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> another one:
> 
> he's X himself


is it........... he's cross with himself ??????????????????????

I usually think about things like this too much instead of looking for the obvious answer.......


----------



## dan the man

i cant get this 1 and its doing my head in


----------



## dan the man

that sounds like a good answer u no


----------



## clairey.h

dan the man said:


> that sounds like a good answer u no


stop sucking up.....lol

its been made pretty clear that lateral thinking is certainly not my strong point :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

woohoo


----------



## ragahav

I was just about to leave the lab ..just thought to give a last glance to this thread ..



clairey.h said:


> is it........... he's cross with himself ??????????????????????
> 
> I usually think about things like this too much instead of looking for the obvious answer.......


Actually claire you are very close to the answer ...just say it in another form, the middle part (hint ).. :thumb:



clairey.h said:


> ....lol
> 
> its been made pretty clear that lateral thinking is certainly not my strong point :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now why do you say so ..you got the cross road one ..  ..you will definitely get this one .. try harder ..



dan the man said:


> i cant get this 1 and its doing my head in


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that's the beauty of this game ..it makes you wanna kill yourself ..



Jem said:


> woohoo


why are you today posting like an analog current spike in a circuit ...

missed your posts ..I barely managed to keep the thread kicking ... :cursing:

okk people final good bye ..will cya tomorrow ...good night


----------



## leafman

there u go claire was 5 pups lol that is few hours old lol. There all good pups but female is by far biggest and chunkyest shame i cant keep her.



thats the dad he is stunning the mother is colours u see on pup pic :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGODDDDDD!!!

Thats sooooo cute!! And on a lonely saturday night with drugged on copious amounts of anti-inflammatories, muscle relaxers and pain killers, not to mention the nasty child beating dog thread, I am now close to numb tears!!! Awwwweeeee!!!!


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> ohh wow :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> I really really want to see some piccies, do you have paint on your computer, cause if I put a photo into that I can resize it and save it that way......just a thought........
> 
> im feeling all broody for puppies now..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> my dad has only just brought an akita as well and hes been looking for ages


We have paint but done it now lol will have a look at that thow for next time. Its this laptop proper slow and it does my head in my pc is gettin fixed at minute. cant wait to get it back.

hope u like i gotta put up with them for next 6 to 8 week now :cursing: but suppose it will be worth it. I think the dad is for sale to he is only young aswell but i have 3 so no more now.

ill be back with more photos when i get my pc goin again. 

will also dish some reps out while im here


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> will also dish some reps out while im here


Just tried to spread the rep love o'wer your way but I has no mojo left. I'll get you when it's replenished!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGODDDDDD!!!
> 
> Thats sooooo cute!! And on a lonely saturday night with drugged on copious amounts of anti-inflammatories, muscle relaxers and pain killers, not to mention the nasty child beating dog thread, I am now close to numb tears!!! Awwwweeeee!!!!


Wow you need to get on't test....... you sound like I probably will on PCT:laugh:

Nice dogs leafman! :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> We have paint but done it now lol will have a look at that thow for next time. Its this laptop proper slow and it does my head in my pc is gettin fixed at minute. cant wait to get it back.
> 
> hope u like i gotta put up with them for next 6 to 8 week now :cursing: but suppose it will be worth it. I think the dad is for sale to he is only young aswell but i have 3 so no more now.
> 
> ill be back with more photos when i get my pc goin again.
> 
> will also dish some reps out while im here


the daddy looks lovely, dont usually see such white markings with the black face, I will be wanting regular updates and pics so you best figure it out matey.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGODDDDDD!!!
> 
> Thats sooooo cute!! And on a lonely saturday night with drugged on copious amounts of anti-inflammatories, muscle relaxers and pain killers, not to mention the nasty child beating dog thread, I am now close to numb tears!!! Awwwweeeee!!!!


Im glad u like them :thumbup1: they all seem to be feeding ok at miniute so its looking good. The mum is now in my house along with pups coz its easyier for me to watch them here.

More pics soon


----------



## clairey.h

when we got ozzie pup he was the biggest of the litter climbing over all the others for his food........not much changes with age.....lol

lots of sleepless nights for you now then daddy leafman........lol


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wow you need to get on't test....... you sound like I probably will on PCT:laugh:


HaaHaa! I know, i'm such a girl tonight!! Its the pills, I tell you!!!

I'm a tad hormonal! It will not happen again!! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Awwww cute wee doggies!


----------



## W33BAM

Awe I want grand puppies!!!!


----------



## badger

Nice one L man, just got up for work, morning everyone !!


----------



## dan the man

morning all


----------



## clairey.h

morning all, looks like a lovely day................

suspect it will be a tad quiet here today.............lol

going to a christening later, well its not a christening its a nameing day, which bascially means a party in a pub.....yehhhhhhhh


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> will also dish some reps out while im here


and were may are I ask were mine............. :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

dan the man said:


> morning all


Cheers for comments everyone :thumbup1: I love dogs but they tie u down. I miss out on lots of things like holidays and things because of them. I mean there is ways round it but i dont like leaving them so i hardly go anywere.

Just got my pup sitter for the 9th so i can go to that body expo show thing :lol: Forgot about that :laugh:

Ill get some pics up once there eyes are open proper and they start to take shape lol. They just look like big rats or sommat at minute. One of them the tail is starting to try curl already 

Byeeeeee alllllllllllllll 

Ohhh and push day tomoz at gym, chest and tris cant wait :cool2:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> and were may are I ask were mine............. :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Seeee i reped u just now BEFORE I READ THAT :lol: :lol: we posted at same time except u got two replies in the time it took me to get one :lol:

my laptop neeeds smashing and is very very very close i wish i was made of money coz id have launched it by now :thumbup1: 

edited hope u enjoy ur day aswell at christening. I hate them pmsl. Our shauna was christened and i avoid them at all costs if possible but then i avoid all get togethers lol.


----------



## clairey.h

aaahhhhhh curly tail,

sooooooooooo broody now....lol

I want to breed our dog, but rob wants to wait until our youngest is older before getting another doggie as hes a handful as it is.....lol

but by then my big bear may be a bit past it....... :crying:

last time we went on holiday we had to pay someone to live in our house just to watch the dog..........the dog proper bit*hed him though had him up at all hours wanting to go out........there not daft are they they know when then can get away with stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

the thing is this one goes no where near a church just straight to the pub....sooo wont be to bad lol


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> aaahhhhhh curly tail,
> 
> sooooooooooo broody now....lol
> 
> I want to breed our dog, but rob wants to wait until our youngest is older before getting another doggie as hes a handful as it is.....lol
> 
> but by then my big bear may be a bit past it....... :crying:
> 
> last time we went on holiday we had to pay someone to live in our house just to watch the dog..........the dog proper bit*hed him though had him up at all hours wanting to go out........there not daft are they they know when then can get away with stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


He has a good point claire :thumbup1: And how old is your dog?? think they are good to go for quite a bit dogs. Ive known a ten year old dog have pups. I wernt expectin to have pups to see to at minute but i couldnt stand by and watch the dogs go to rspca or god knows were. Dont agree with the akita trust either, (they kill them if cant find homes after 5 days sometimes bit longer) they do try find homes thow i the 5 days.

Ill rehome the parents for the lass next door when the time comes and she has said she defo dont want to keep them and she only has them because he wanted them. It is hard as i know both of them (next door neighbours) and althow he is a very selfish young lad he aint all bad. I dont think he has been battering her all over (she has done him for assault and he aint allowed back in east leeds) think he has just dragged her about a bit and i aint excuseing it just calling it as i see it.

He has paid the price. He has gone from havin a house a little lad and two nice dogs (one pregnant) and all over little luxuouries to being sat in a bail hostile with **** all. I find it hard to feel sorry for him when i get tears from him on phone. I keep telling him he should count himself lucky she is still letting his mam take his son to see him.

He also keeps sayin (ill end up back with her no matter how long it takes ) and i keep tryin to tell him there is more to life. I hav also told him to man up a bit pmsl. I keep gettin calls from his mam (nice woman) sayin thanks for everything iv done and also talking to him so he must be talking to his mum aswell for her to know that. He has been with megan since she was 12 and he was 14. They hav never had no one else. He has been controlling her for years she says and that she is glad she has got out of it. When the police came to his house he also got caught with about 26 cannibis plants with lights and tent lol. Stupid ****. They came for assault and left with all that lol. His misssus had told the police everything ha. So he is in dyer straits suicidal and stuff.

I keep tellin him that he should count himself lucky he is on bail and that when i went to court a good few year back now i didnt get no bail and had no contact with no one. Like i say its all poor him and what HE has lost but at same time im tryin to help him a bit as i feel for his mam and dad. Think im gettin soft in my old age :whistling:

I should have kept all his dogs and all profits from them wich his missus offered. I should have ignored him and ot got involved just got dogs for the money and coz i like them lol. And mayb giv his gf a good time aswell :whistling: thats a joke pmsl. Im off byeeeeeeee if anyone can be ****D reading that reps lmao :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Moooorning - big gob ^^^^^^^ have not read this essay yet - was just so excited to see 2 such lovely people on the thread - claire I have commented on your pics so ner ner - you led me there you hussy so you get what you :tongue: :tongue::tongue:deserve !!!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Moooorning - big gob ^^^^^^^ have not read this essay yet - was just so excited to see 2 such lovely people on the thread - claire I have commented on your pics so ner ner - you led me there you hussy so you get what you :tongue: :tongue::tongue:deserve !!!!


they were all lovely comments thank you, although I think someone may get a big ego, and it wont be me.....lol


----------



## Jem

Well it doesnt harm them to have compliments now and again - after all they have to spend their whole lives living in the shadow of our beauty don't they ? Plus it all helps come bling buying time ....

Anyway wassup today ? oh yes - a christening - well tis Sunday after all. Are you catholic Claire ?

Can you tell I am a good catholic girl raised by nuns....

Morning leafy ....


----------



## Jem

It will not let me rep you again clairey - sort it out with your fella - that is pants and you need another pip ....

Oh yes starting MT2 today - yippee - I'm going to be darker and randier ....and erm feeling nauseous ....


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Ill rehome the parents for the lass next door when the time comes and she has said she defo dont want to keep them and she only has them because he wanted them. It is hard as i know both of them (next door neighbours) and althow he is a very selfish young lad he aint all bad. I dont think he has been battering her all over (she has done him for assault and he aint allowed back in east leeds) think he has just dragged her about a bit and i aint excuseing it just calling it as i see it.
> 
> He has paid the price. He has gone from havin a house a little lad and two nice dogs (one pregnant) and all over little luxuouries to being sat in a bail hostile with **** all. I find it hard to feel sorry for him when i get tears from him on phone. I keep telling him he should count himself lucky she is still letting his mam take his son to see him.
> 
> He also keeps sayin (ill end up back with her no matter how long it takes ) and i keep tryin to tell him there is more to life. I hav also told him to man up a bit pmsl. I keep gettin calls from his mam (nice woman) sayin thanks for everything iv done and also talking to him so he must be talking to his mum aswell for her to know that. He has been with megan since she was 12 and he was 14. They hav never had no one else. He has been controlling her for years she says and that she is glad she has got out of it. When the police came to his house he also got caught with about 26 cannibis plants with lights and tent lol. Stupid ****. They came for assault and left with all that lol. His misssus had told the police everything ha. So he is in dyer straits suicidal and stuff.
> 
> I keep tellin him that he should count himself lucky he is on bail and that when i went to court a good few year back now i didnt get no bail and had no contact with no one. Like i say its all poor him and what HE has lost but at same time im tryin to help him a bit as i feel for his mam and dad. Think im gettin soft in my old age :whistling:
> 
> I should have kept all his dogs and all profits from them wich his missus offered. I should have ignored him and ot got involved just got dogs for the money and coz i like them lol. And mayb giv his gf a good time aswell :whistling: thats a joke pmsl. Im off byeeeeeeee if anyone can be ****D reading that reps lmao :thumb:


Aaaah leafy I am seeing your softer side mate, repped. Sometimes I wonder if people are worth all the hassle because you put yourself out and they just disappoint you. Moral of the story is : dont get involved with the neighbours. x


----------



## clairey.h

good yes catholic no.........lol

been on mt2 now for a week, already a bit browner, want to start using a sunbed once a week as well to bring out the colour more.........

i only got my other pip yesterday...lol sooooo a long long way to go for me, we dont all have such charming ways as yourself deary to warrent all those reps....lol

off for a shower and hair and makeup now......suppose i should get the kids dressed as well.....lol

they are staying here with the babysitter, so its an afternoon of beergarden fun......

catch you up later, if I can manage to read through all you posts, but have a feeling it may be quiet today with the portsmouth show.........

youll have to talk to yourself......lol I would love to read that........


----------



## clairey.h

jem I cant rep you, you will have to wait for my love hunni


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> good yes catholic no.........lol
> 
> been on mt2 now for a week, already a bit browner, want to start using a sunbed once a week as well to bring out the colour more.........
> 
> *I have stand up sunbed at home but become immune to it - wanna be reeaally dark but not jan tana dark....*
> 
> i only got my other pip yesterday...lol sooooo a long long way to go for me, we dont all have such charming ways as yourself deary to warrent all those reps....lol
> 
> *mmmm bit worrying that ......perhaps I need to look at what my pips really mean? tart, ho ??? surely not ?? yep def yashmak avvy called for *
> 
> off for a shower and hair and makeup now......suppose i should get the kids dressed as well.....lol
> 
> *pfft * *nah - tell them to dress themselves ....- OMG that is so funny, have you seen the sort of things they dress themselves in ?? well perhaps yours are a bit young yet....* :whistling:
> 
> they are staying here with the babysitter, so its an afternoon of beergarden fun......
> 
> *woohoo protein shakes all day - not alcohol claire surely ???*
> 
> catch you up later, if I can manage to read through all you posts, but have a feeling it may be quiet today with the portsmouth show.........
> 
> *I want to be there too .....bit feckin far to drive though *
> 
> youll have to talk to yourself......lol I would love to read that........


 *I probably would but have big leggie & cardio sesh *

*xxx*


----------



## Judas

F*CK my hang over. Hello all  .


----------



## ragahav

hello people ......hope everyone is doing fine 

did anyone ponder over my last question ...


----------



## ragahav

here is another question :

r/e/a/d/i/n/g


----------



## Jem

reading between the lines


----------



## ragahav

by the way leafman ....cute pups and must say the dad was one of its own I have ever seen


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> reading between the lines


great Jem ...do you want more


----------



## ragahav

people here is another good one

THINK


----------



## W33BAM

Too much like hard work for me this early on a sunday morning!!

I need to get some loose change for the meter before my brain starts working... loose change being ephedrine!!!


----------



## neildo

ragahav said:


> people here is another good one
> 
> THINK


haha think big??


----------



## ragahav

neildo said:


> haha think big??


yup you got it ..


----------



## ragahav

another one

aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab


----------



## ragahav

feeling sleepy zZZZZzzzz


----------



## ragahav

I have to write an essay for my application now ....


----------



## bigbob33

morning !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

He's x himself = he's by himself!

Am I right? Thought about it for ages in the bath!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Bob and everyone else!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> He's x himself = he's by himself!
> 
> Am I right? Thought about it for ages in the bath!!


Excellent WA, well done ... I thought no one would be able to get it ..you got it first ...although claire got it half right yesterday ..


----------



## ragahav

Now try the latest one ..it's head spinner but again very easy and similar to the one you answered ..I mean not literally but falls in the same category


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yay woohoo!!! Ooh Claire we are clever clogs!


----------



## ragahav

Morning Bob .........how are you doing ..........


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yay woohoo!!! Ooh Claire we are clever clogs!


  yes you are and dan also...even Jem also answered one or two ..she has been awfully quite for past 2 days ..I am smelling some conspiracy or alien theory that Jen being abducted by aliens, tested and now lost it after she returned .. :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I don't feel very well today that's what happens after 14 hours drinking I suppose!

Still back to normal tommorow, and I'm really looking forward to chest and tri's


----------



## badger

Only 20 posts or so and the thread will be no 1, f*ck me how did such randomness get that far. Just got in from work gonna go down and smash some legs out then off to beer garden to watch my mate sh1t his self (he's doing a bungee jump for charideee)


----------



## bigbob33

badger said:


> Only 20 posts or so and the thread will be no 1, f*ck me how did such randomness get that far. Just got in from work gonna go down and smash some legs out then off to beer garden to watch my mate sh1t his self (he's doing a bungee jump for charideee)


I did a reverse bungee once and I **** myself doing that! Fcuk doing a normal one


----------



## W33BAM

Gainer said:


> sat bored as a dod with leg in the air with ice pack! Great fun on a hot sunny day! haha! Yup not long till the thread is No 1


Well we'd be a fine pair then cause I'm sat in similar moaping circumstances with my shoulder iced! AGAIN!! :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

bigbob33 said:


> I did a reverse bungee once and I **** myself doing that! Fcuk doing a normal one


I do a horizontal bungee every time I'm walking the bears and they see a wabbit or a poody cat!!! Nay much fun! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I love the opening rounds!


----------



## W33BAM

Gainer said:


> Anyone a fan of britain's got talent??


I watched a bot of it last night... wee balerina lass, 10 years old was ace! And the dance troops(canna mind their names but they had 2 wee kiddies duncin tae) they were AWESOME!!


----------



## ryoken

Gainer said:


> Anyone a fan of britain's got talent??


Yeah wasnt that cross dresser a bit of alright and man could she/he hit that high note:lol: :lol:

on a serious not though that little girl that sang in the balarenas dress was shoking couldnt believe such a massive voice came out of such a tiny kid!

the dude who went down on the knife was just scary i never seen some one shake as much as him but fair play for doing it at 62


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> another one
> 
> QUOTE]aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab[/
> 
> no flippin clue all I can get is
> 
> behind the sea :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> hardly, mine was quite of the mark...........i would never have got that so hats of to you missy clever smarty pants...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeh yeh yeh where did you find the answer for that one missy jem cheater pants.......haha :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> its ok honey I believe you really :tongue:


----------



## dan the man

hey hey how are we all


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> Yeah wasnt that cross dresser a bit of alright and man could she/he hit that high note:lol: :lol:
> 
> on a serious not though that little girl that sang in the balarenas dress was shoking couldnt believe such a massive voice came out of such a tiny kid!
> 
> the dude who went down on the knife was just scary i never seen some one shake as much as him but fair play for doing it at 62


sky plused it last night, still to watch it, things like this get boring after the first few rounds when there arn't people to laugh at.......how cruel :lol:


----------



## W33BAM




----------



## dan the man

clairey.h said:


> sky plused it last night, still to watch it, things like this get boring after the first few rounds when there arn't people to laugh at.......how cruel :lol:


i agree i watch the first few then dont bother haha


----------



## clairey.h




----------



## dan the man

what the hell is

aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab


----------



## clairey.h

dan the man said:


> what the hell is
> 
> aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab


haha thats the question..........


----------



## dan the man

its mumble jumble to me this 1


----------



## W33BAM




----------



## clairey.h




----------



## W33BAM

HAHA!! I usually just leave it for Johnny and act all shocked when he says 'oh the bulb's gone'!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

another question w33bam, I have read through your stuff on mt2, and have a question if you wouldnt mind sooooo kindly....

have been using it for about a week but its making really dark circles underneath my eyes.....am I just tired or have you ever had this,

cause without my eye lighten pen at the minute.....well lets just say well.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

W33BAM said:


> HAHA!! I usually just leave it for Johnny and act all shocked when he says 'oh the bulb's gone'!!!!


yehhhhh do that to, I once sat in the dark for a 4 days in the living room cause my other half had to work away.....what a pleb :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

happy days guys, we are now the top thread on the board the reps are on me!!!


----------



## clairey.h

alright bigbob the secret milky bar kid.................lol


----------



## bigbob33

clairey.h said:


> alright bigbob the secret milky bar kid.................lol


pmsl:lol: i thought i got away with it after shaving my head and loseing the glasses:cool2:


----------



## W33BAM

clairey.h said:


> another question w33bam, I have read through your stuff on mt2, and have a question if you wouldnt mind sooooo kindly....
> 
> have been using it for about a week but its making really dark circles underneath my eyes.....am I just tired or have you ever had this,
> 
> cause without my eye lighten pen at the minute.....well lets just say well.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I haven't had this......yet.

However any scarred tissue I have all went darker first, a few scars on my chin, forehead etc. They have all blended in now right enough except where I 'administer' it, theres darker circles due to scar tissue.

My moles and freckles all went dark and 'new' ones appeared (on my ears of all places!) but they also seemed to have settled down now.

The places that get the most natural light went the darkest the quickest on me, hands, face and neck but also the places that normally tan quicker have gone really dark like my back and stomach.

I wouldn't worry too much about the circles, I should think they will settle when the rest of your skin catches up... but don't quote me...


----------



## robc

ooo just noticed the thread is top!!!!!!!!

awesome! proud of everyone for sticking to it, even though I haven't quite been active myself! hehe


----------



## clairey.h

going to start a sunbed session once a week as well to help the colour along< I think this may help....well I hope so, worked really hard on my legs so really want a tan this year.......lol


----------



## W33BAM

How the hell did we manage that??? This thread is full of complete randomness and absolute bollards!! Jay Dubya will not be impressed!!

Still he has his new action hero doll to keep him amused!! pmsl!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> another one
> 
> aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab


 A babble? Cause every time I try and read that I just think of a babbling baby! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

it make me think of saying abracadabra....there I said it..lol


----------



## Jem

Hellloooo peeps jsut back from gym - good leggie sesh and a drinky poos with the girls afterwards x


----------



## W33BAM

clairey.h said:


> going to start a sunbed session once a week as well to help the colour along< I think this may help....well I hope so, worked really hard on my legs so really want a tan this year.......lol


Yeah I only do 1 x 6 min tan stand per week, friday night ritual!

More so cause I don't wanna look like a cheesy wotsit!! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hellloooo peeps jsut back from gym - good leggie sesh and a drinky poos with the girls afterwards x


you drink poo....uurrrggghhhh whats wrong with you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> I haven't had this......yet.
> 
> However any scarred tissue I have all went darker first, a few scars on my chin, forehead etc. They have all blended in now right enough except where I 'administer' it, theres darker circles due to scar tissue.
> 
> My moles and freckles all went dark and 'new' ones appeared (on my ears of all places!) but they also seemed to have settled down now.
> 
> The places that get the most natural light went the darkest the quickest on me, hands, face and neck but also the places that normally tan quicker have gone really dark like my back and stomach.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the circles, I should think they will settle when the rest of your skin catches up... but don't quote me...


Have handed over me drugs to someone who is mixing it and putting in syringes ready to put in the fridge so first dose is Tuesday and being as you are resident MTii expert - tell me -----does it make ye randy babes ???? :thumb: :thumb : :whistling: only wondering .... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you drink poo....uurrrggghhhh whats wrong with you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


FLMAO hee hee Claire - they told me it was full of protein..... :whistling:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> How the hell did we manage that??? This thread is full of complete randomness and absolute bollards!! Jay Dubya will not be impressed!!
> 
> Still he has his new action hero doll to keep him amused!! pmsl!!


haha I love the randomness... if I had enough time I would catch up and read up on what you peeps have been chatting but I simply haven't the time waaaa :lol:

Hows you been keeping weebam long time no chat!


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> Hellloooo peeps jsut back from gym - good leggie sesh and a drinky poos with the girls afterwards x


Grrr, I only managed to do a few sets of hams on saturday then had to stop cause of my frickin shoulder. I missed back and shoulder and its chest and arms for me tomorrow but I have been advised not to train. I know I shouldn't but I am a firm believer in training lightly through injury..... See how I feel tomorrow. I might just OD on Diclofenac and saunter through it!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> Have handed over me drugs to someone who is mixing it and putting in syringes ready to put in the fridge so first dose is Tuesday and being as you are resident MTii expert - tell me -----does it make ye randy babes ???? :thumb: :thumb : :whistling: only wondering .... :whistling:


As the Churchill dawg says.... OH yessssshh!!!! :thumb:



robc said:


> haha I love the randomness... if I had enough time I would catch up and read up on what you peeps have been chatting but I simply haven't the time waaaa :lol:
> 
> Hows you been keeping weebam long time no chat!


Aye all good fella, just the usual complaints!! Shoulder grrrrr!!

Been eating mahoosive amounts of chocolate and onion rings as they are a proven pain relief!!! NOT!!

However I WILL NOT BE DESTROYED!!!! Bamness will continue!!

We are going to our first show next sat and I will look like a complete heifer! I actually have lost a lot of muscle I'd gained and put on about 10% bodyfat since this injury started hindering me but who cares!

****itol!!! :lol:

Hows you champ?


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> As the Churchill dawg says.... OH yessssshh!!!! :thumb:
> 
> OOOOOOOh great - quite excited now - more cardio :whistling:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> As the Churchill dawg says.... OH yessssshh!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Aye all good fella, just the usual complaints!! Shoulder grrrrr!!
> 
> Been eating mahoosive amounts of chocolate and onion rings as they are a proven pain relief!!! NOT!!
> 
> However I WILL NOT BE DESTROYED!!!! Bamness will continue!!
> 
> We are going to our first show next sat and I will look like a complete heifer! I actually have lost a lot of muscle I'd gained and put on about 10% bodyfat since this injury started hindering me but who cares!
> 
> ****itol!!! :lol:
> 
> Hows you champ?


Aw bless ya you will pull through it! :thumb: and i bet you ya don't look a heifer haha I feel it a little right now after a few too many cheat meals :whistling:

I am ok thanks I have started building up again and gained about 8 lbs so far in the last 4 weeks! I think some of that was it coming back on though after I lost some from getting the flu and injuring my flexor tendons in my hand 

But oh well things can only get better, hopefully haha.


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> Aw bless ya you will pull through it! :thumb: and i bet you ya don't look a heifer haha I feel it a little right now after a few too many cheat meals :whistling:
> 
> I am ok thanks I have started building up again and gained about 8 lbs so far in the last 4 weeks! I think some of that was it coming back on though after I lost some from getting the flu and injuring my flexor tendons in my hand
> 
> But oh well things can only get better, hopefully haha.


Oh no, dont be fooled, I actually am! I've lost weight and haven't ballooned as such, just kinda went a more wobbly shape!! Doesny help when Johnny is 2 weeks out form a show and looking ripped! Not to worry, I don't help myself by doing zero cardio so I shouldn't complain really!

8lb of good weight in 4 weeks is good going bro. Well done you.

You be attending any shows this year??

And how exacterly did we come to damange hand tendons might I ask?? Or is that a reply best saved for the A/L!!!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Oh and ta muchness for the reppage you guys but I am all out. I will return as and when I can.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Have handed over me drugs to someone who is mixing it and putting in syringes ready to put in the fridge so first dose is Tuesday and being as you are resident MTii expert - tell me -----does it make ye randy babes ???? :thumb: :thumb : :whistling: only wondering .... :whistling:


Just back from a long cycle ride and am no longer so white I glow, I am red and freckled....and this with factor 40. I'm seriously thinking about this MT2 now.


----------



## W33BAM

Gym Bunny said:


> Just back from a long cycle ride and am no longer so white I glow, I am red and freckled....and this with factor 40. I'm seriously thinking about this MT2 now.


DO IT. DO IT. DO IT......!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Oh no, dont be fooled, I actually am! I've lost weight and haven't ballooned as such, just kinda went a more wobbly shape!! Doesny help when Johnny is 2 weeks out form a show and looking ripped! Not to worry, I don't help myself by doing zero cardio so I shouldn't complain really!
> 
> 8lb of good weight in 4 weeks is good going bro. Well done you.
> 
> You be attending any shows this year??
> 
> And how exacterly did we come to damange hand tendons might I ask?? Or is that a reply best saved for the A/L!!!! :whistling: :lol:


hahaha nah it was from those punching machines you get in clubs and so on, gives you a high score depending on how hard its hit... I went for it with all my power and was a little high and hit the metal bar that holds it... damn alcohol!!! ouch. that was 2 months ago and it isnt fully healed yet, its np training though now, might try some of the quadragrilus...?! something or other, cant think of the name now, good for joints and tendon repair I believe. expensive though!

thanks  , I'm starting to get my diet on lockdown now, just getting used to making my meals up for work, im a lazy bvgger so its hard at the moment but i will get into it haha

I have been thinking of attending some shows and I might do soon, when I get to a higher level in some years I may consider competing, obviously I have to get over my laziness though as it takes total dedication and I am not that far yet, but Im working on it :thumb:

I Haven't been doing much cardio either teehee, only walking to the gym and back, about 45 mins total trip time so thats a bit of cardio. not enough tho imo


----------



## ryoken

hello all thought i would drop by to let you know how much i love you with reps of course not in kind (although it can be aranged for a small fee) :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> I have been thinking of attending some shows and I might do soon...
> 
> Might see you at one or 2 then.
> 
> I Haven't been doing much cardio either teehee, only walking to the gym and back, about 45 mins total trip time so thats a bit of cardio. not enough tho imo


Errr well does taking the washing up the stairs count?? Or walking to the car and back?? Cause thats as much cardio as I do these days! I can't even walk the bears cause of my shoulder. So it's not really my fault is it!!!


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Errr well does taking the washing up the stairs count?? Or walking to the car and back?? Cause thats as much cardio as I do these days! I can't even walk the bears cause of my shoulder. So it's not really my fault is it!!!


 

cool! when I do eventually go to one I will most likely mention it first so I can see the weebam and her fiance! :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> cool! when I do eventually go to one I will most likely mention it first so I can see the weebam and her fiance! :thumb:


Good stuff!! :thumb:

If I keep eating the way I am there will be plenty of me to see!! I might need to sell my plate and get F4T BAM!!! or BL08 BAM :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

sorry about messy blanket but not much to be done about that lol. It gets changed everyday but she is still leaking a bit few clots today but that is good sign all is well.



thats the mam before pups. ^^^^^^



dad again ^^^^^

Just realised this bronze thread is top of threads pmsl. Seems a bit wrong hahaha. Anyway photos there for anyone who cares next photos will be when there eyes are open and there up and about :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

do you know any info on the parents pedigree mate????????

Im in love with the dad he would look good on my sofa....lol

dont think my current bear would agree though..........


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> do you know any info on the parents pedigree mate????????
> 
> Im in love with the dad he would look good on my sofa....lol
> 
> dont think my current bear would agree though..........


They all have papers but the dad has best pedigree in my eyes out of the two parents. I have got the mothers papers sat here in front of me the lass gave me them and her id chip papers. She is just got five generation papers and in all fairness was runt of her litter.

The dad cost him £550 and is ABH registered (american association) but she cant find the papers lol. Iv told her thow its no worry as dog speaks for himself when u see him. She is determained to find them thow so will prob have them soon.

All my akitas (these aint really mine) are kc registered but i knew i was goin to breed them the lad who had these wernt to bothered about it.

The mum has few champs in her line on papers but to me five generation papers dont mean too much as they can be bought and filled out by yourself or even printed from a computer. So unless there actually registered by an association like KC (crufts) or ABH ur takin someones word for it with the papers if u know what i mean ha.

All these dogs have been brought up round kids and have been fine and really good with them with no problems. That would go for my dogs aswel. Akita hav a bad rep for some reason with familys but it couldnt be further from truth its how u treat a dog that matters most.

There is a lot of HANSVALE dogs in the mums line meaning Hansvale whaley, hansvale tim, wasenshi boy at hansvale. And right back in grandparents it has a few redwich champs to. Aint it funny that all dogs seem to have CHAMPS in there line :lol:

My laptop is gonna blow now and it burning a hole in my sofa :lol: so byeeee


----------



## ragahav




----------



## ragahav




----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> what the hell is
> 
> aabbaaaaaaabbbbbbbbabbbababbbbbab


it's the question dear...called lateral thinking ...see and tell


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> it make me think of saying abracadabra....there I said it..lol


well, so I think I must say that this one was flippy and not that great like earlier question ...so here is the answer


----------



## ragahav

:

:

:

:

:

:


----------



## ragahav

the answer is ..................

.......................

.............


----------



## ragahav

..................


----------



## ragahav

long time no see ( long time no *C* ) ...

:

:

got it ...


----------



## ragahav

leafman is it just me .. the face of the dad of the pups is feline looking and the overall dog looks like a panda..


----------



## Rickski

Hello all well we have been busy a big pat on the back for us for being no1, hope everyone is good just gonna dish the reps.


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Hello all well we have been busy a big pat on the back for us for being no1, hope everyone is good just gonna dish the reps.


Congrats to everyone ...

I think we should not rest on laurels here and continue to take the thread to new heights with our rants ...........


----------



## ragahav

where is badger ?? I have to return his rep debt ..can't find his post ..anyway spreading love ...

Attention: I have formulated following rep policy

1) on priority first, reps will be given to people who repped me, if after that I am left with fuel then I will use it to spread love around.

2) I will be maintaining a list, in order of reps received by me, so that any one who has repped me does not get missed

3) Good informative post will be repped with priority too 

Rep Policy ragahav: 2009


----------



## badger

I'm here Rag, been down the pub to watch my mate bungee jump. Just about to stuff my face with pizza, hmmm pizza and pints god i feel a dirrrty slob, but a happy contented slob.


----------



## ragahav

badger I have repped you back mate ...enjoy your pizza  ...


----------



## badger

cheers pal it was spot on, off to crash now up for work at 3am. night all fellow no. 1er's. :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey boys and girls!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is looking forward to Monday - I'm pretty chirpy, I've got all of my food, supps and gym kit all ready for the nect 3 days so have no excyuse to fall off the wagon!


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps ..about to wrap up .. iam already late for bed ..tomorrow squat day ..

goodnight ..everyone


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Night Mr, sleep tight!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thanks for the reps Mr Ragahav. Go get your beauty sleep.

I have a sunburnt back and it's sooooooooo warm!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks for the reps Mr Ragahav. Go get your beauty sleep.
> 
> I have a sunburnt back and it's sooooooooo warm!


Go and find the most desirable person you know and ask them to rub in some after sun! :lol:


----------



## skd

what is this thread actually about


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

SkInHeAd said:


> what is this thread actually about


Nothing and everything all at the same time!


----------



## dan the man

hi all hows your weekend been any1 do anything special


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I can't believe you lowlife scum even made top 10 nevermind #1!!

Clean my shoes you maggots!!


----------



## leafman

ragahav said:


> leafman is it just me .. the face of the dad of the pups is feline looking and the overall dog looks like a panda..


pmsl he is just a young dog buddy. He aint fully grown even yet and trust me he has a panda head aswell lol. Think he is about 15 month ish old. Mine didnt stop growin and filling out till they were 2. There is a big difference in jap akitas and american akitas and much debate on what is what but cant b bothered to go into it lol.

American akitas tend to be more panda like and jap akitas tend to be more errrr slimer and lighter on feet would be better way to describe it. I have 2 proper jap akitas and one american (even thow people will call them all jap akitas wich they are really).

The american one of mine is biggest and most panda like out of the 3. The jap ones have the big fluffy head but lighter on feet smaller paws. There all great dogs thow. his head is prob wider than mine :lol: (that takes some beaten pmsl) that angle dont do him proud lol.


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> I can't believe you lowlife scum even made top 10 nevermind #1!!
> 
> Clean my shoes you maggots!!


 You are SO going to pay for that comment when I get my hands on you :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Go and find the most desirable person you know and ask them to rub in some after sun! :lol:


 Hey WA...How YOU doin? :rolleye:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey WA...How YOU doin? :rolleye:


:lol:If only! :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> I can't believe you lowlife scum even made top 10 nevermind #1!!
> 
> Clean my shoes you maggots!!


Kiss my ass you silver backed no neck :whistling:


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

Early start for me...............

Went to the Portsmouth show yesterday, wahat a great show. I have posted some photo's (link below)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/58429-hows-our-boys-girls-doing-shows-3.html#post895019

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/58449-judah-trizilla-jackson-ukbff-south-coast-madness-i-cant-believe-i-won.html#post894995

Fantastic show and some great BB's there. :thumb:

Oh well off to the gym now to work off some very large kebab from yesterday..... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Catch up later my fellow bronzers.

PS.. Congrats with the number 1 spot for this thread, the bronzers have been hard at work all weekend I see:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mad, and to all the other top threaders as well


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha Bob you're funny!!

Good morning! It's a brand new week - fingers crossed it will be a great one!!


----------



## bigbob33

Hopefully even better than that wa!

Chest and tri's for me today, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## dan the man

morning all who else is waking up for the daily grind haha


----------



## Goose

Morning all..

Had a quality weekend, just need to catch up on some sleep now!

Who was at the Portsmouth show? I didnt really see anyone!?


----------



## W33BAM

Morning Bronzers,

Gonna try and stomach chest and arms today despite my bicep feeling like its gonna implode!!!


----------



## Jem

Morning all specially me little bam in her foxy little avvy


----------



## Jem

it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning my fellow bronzers! Here's to a fabulous week! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

hey babes xxxx


----------



## ryoken

morning all its my day of rest today but will be doing more job hunting, damn its getting hard to find work and i have 2 trades 1- i have my psv aka bus driver and 2-im a fully skilled psv/hgv/auto mechanic but ffs just nowt about tbh:cursing:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


 Who is this spoil sport?

I take it its your fella?

T0sser :cursing:

GHS


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


i think your avy is fine tbh:thumbup1:

I mean im naked in mine:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Predictable Gav ....................


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i think your avy is fine tbh:thumbup1:
> 
> I mean im naked in mine:whistling: :whistling:


and very hot you are too........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


 WTF? Your avvy is hot. You do NOT look like a tart. Tell Mr Ant that my opinion takes priority and I vote it stays.


----------



## Rickski

keep the avi Jems fook em all that don't like it, Good day to everybody else Chest and Bi's today can't wait.


----------



## ragahav

Hello people,

Hope everyone is doing fine...I just came to lab busy since morning. I had some administrative work, it took whole of my afternoon and after 15 min. I have to rush to courrier my application to a US university.

It's so nice to get to this thread by simply clicking at the top most thread in home page  ..Quite a catching up to do ...


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks for the reps Mr Ragahav. Go get your beauty sleep.
> 
> I have a sunburnt back and it's sooooooooo warm!





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Go and find the most desirable person you know and ask them to rub in some after sun!


I will be happy to volunteer :lol:


----------



## ragahav

SkInHeAd said:


> what is this thread actually about


Life, politics, bitching, banter, bull ****, rant, information, fun, catching up, making new friends, body building ...to name few


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


WTF !!!



ryoken said:


> i think your avy is fine tbh
> 
> I mean im naked in mine





Gym Bunny said:


> WTF? Your avvy is hot. You do NOT look like a tart. Tell Mr Ant that my opinion takes priority and I vote it stays.





Rickski said:


> keep the avi Jems fook em all that don't like it, Good day to everybody else Chest and Bi's today can't wait.


I totally agree ............


----------



## ragahav

incidentally it's strange that the person who started this thread, higgz123, is nowhere to be seen ..does anyone have any idea .. :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Mad7 thanx for sharing the pics ...


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> incidentally it's strange that the person who started this thread, higgz123, is nowhere to be seen ..does anyone have any idea .. :confused1:


His last post was the 10th April, maybe on holiday? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Hello all and cheers for the comments ....I am a nice girl so would not want a slur on my reputation you see ....


----------



## W33BAM

WHAT THE FCUK....?? WAIT A MINUTE..... You choose your avatar as YOU see fit. Feck all to do with ANYONE else. (Unless its Lorian!)

So a bikini shot is ok and underwear shot is cheap?? wtf?? BOLLARDS.

Even if your avatar was a pic of you fully neykid, legs akimbo, with finger in mouth, shocked rabbit caught in headlights/oh yeah baby yeah expression.... Big wa'ow!! Big deal!!

That still doesnt make you cheap or a skank and feck ANYONE who thinks otherwise! So there!


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> WHAT THE FCUK....?? WAIT A MINUTE..... You choose your avatar as YOU see fit. Feck all to do with ANYONE else. (Unless its Lorian!)
> 
> So a bikini shot is ok and underwear shot is cheap?? wtf?? BOLLARDS.
> 
> Even if your avatar was a pic of you fully neykid, legs akimbo, with finger in mouth, shocked rabbit caught in headlights/oh yeah baby yeah expression.... Big wa'ow!! Big deal!!
> 
> That still doesnt make you cheap or a skank and feck ANYONE who thinks otherwise! So there!


Mwhahahahaha see you think, how I think but then others don't babes ----I have read various comments [not aimed at me particularly]

and I would hate to think that someone did not offer advice in my journal because it was full of debauchery brought about by the impression people get of my avvy - obviously I am a bit naughty but sh!t - be a bit boring if I wasn't. Anyway I came on here to get tips re BBing and speak to those with similar aims etc and :whistling: I may have got a bit sidetracked for a while so whilst I like a laugh, I am serious about making gains etc ...just want people to realise that before I slide back into smut ........ :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

W33BAM said:


> WHAT THE FCUK....?? WAIT A MINUTE..... You choose your avatar as YOU see fit. Feck all to do with ANYONE else. (Unless its Lorian!)
> 
> So a bikini shot is ok and underwear shot is cheap?? wtf?? BOLLARDS.
> 
> Even if your avatar was a pic of you fully neykid, legs akimbo, with finger in mouth, shocked rabbit caught in headlights/oh yeah baby yeah expression.... Big wa'ow!! Big deal!!
> 
> That still doesnt make you cheap or a skank and feck ANYONE who thinks otherwise! So there!


 I''ve given out too much rep in the last 24hrs apparently, but yes I agree 100%


----------



## Jem

Plus I would like to add that me and Bam are keeping both threads [bronze and Silver] alive today with our split discussion - so reps for both thanks,....its a task but someone has to do it - you slackers ...all working and stuff....


----------



## W33BAM

hahaha!! I hear what you are saying but still, we all like a laugh, we all can be rude, crude and moody but that shouldn't be taken as gospel. Thje internet portrays us all in different ways. We don't all get to see the other stuff, the normal, the training, the driving, the shopping, the hairdressers etc so we should never be presumptious and take someone for what their avatar suggests - to some.

I haven't found you to be a tart or cheap. A laugh yes, but that doesnt mean you aren't seroious about training.

You tryina tell me that bodybuilders dont have a sense of humour. Hell some of this lot are the funniest people I know!!

Take RS2007 for example!!! Weeman, Ser, GB, Redkola, Zara, MaxM, Uriel, MaKa, RobC, JW, TinyTom, DB, Magic Torch etc etc etc.... all up for a laugh! Hilarious, fun, vibrant, articulate, intelligent people, who all post pictures and train....

So stop beating yourself up missus. You be as you like. Post as you like. And choose an avatar that YOU like.


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> hahaha!! I hear what you are saying but still, we all like a laugh, we all can be rude, crude and moody but that shouldn't be taken as gospel. Thje internet portrays us all in different ways. We don't all get to see the other stuff, the normal, the training, the driving, the shopping, the hairdressers etc so we should never be presumptious and take someone for what their avatar suggests - to some.
> 
> I haven't found you to be a tart or cheap. A laugh yes, but that doesnt mean you aren't seroious about training.
> 
> You tryina tell me that bodybuilders dont have a sense of humour. Hell some of this lot are the funniest people I know!!
> 
> Take RS2007 for example!!! Weeman, Ser, GB, Redkola, Zara, MaxM, Uriel, MaKa, RobC, JW, TinyTom, DB, Magic Torch etc etc etc.... all up for a laugh! Hilarious, fun, vibrant, articulate, intelligent people, who all post pictures and train....
> 
> So stop beating yourself up missus. You be as you like. Post as you like. And choose an avatar that YOU like.


Ooooh I feel quite overcome with emotion - you are a big softie .... :lol: Cheers Bam I will stop being so soft and butch up I think

Feck anyone who does not like it ............I have a lovely back :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Goose

I'm lost ladies.

Who suggested Jems avvy was "too much" ??


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> I'm lost ladies.
> 
> Who suggested Jems avvy was "too much" ??


Someone who hasn't been allowed to touch it I'd guess. :lol:

Jem....I shall change my av to a back pic too, in support. Hooray for sexy backs!


----------



## W33BAM

Gym Bunny said:


> Someone who hasn't been allowed to touch it I'd guess. :lol:
> 
> *Jem....I shall change my av to a back pic too, in support. Hooray for sexy backs!*


Aye fook it me tae!!!! :lol: Ive only changed my avatar about TEN times the day already!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> Someone who hasn't been allowed to touch it I'd guess. :lol:
> 
> Jem....I shall change my av to a back pic too, in support. Hooray for sexy backs!


This is Muscle forum, what do people expect!! show me your pecs women


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


oh honey honey honey..................

if a women said this to you then she is jealous of the attention and your confidence....and if it was a man tell him to b*llocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

there are fellas on here with avis of birds kissing etcetcetec but thats ok because there are fellas then they must still train hard......lol

my avi is hardly a body building or fittness one but I dont have many pics of myself, dosnt mean I dont train myself as hard as I can.......

some people on this board can offer huge vast amounts of input whilst others such as myself are on here to learn and ask for help.......

so although we may not post up in the training sections as much dosnt mean we dont use them.....you see my point,

dont let anyone make you feel that because you talk loud (oh yes you do :lol: :lol: :lol: ) then you have to alter who you are because it dosnt fit in with what they think the image should be on this board......

everyone starts somewhere, and I can see from your pics the changes that you have made already from your diet and training...........

sooo have whatever avi you like and tell em all to go to hell....... :thumb:



ragahav said:


> long time no see ( long time no *C* ) ...
> 
> :
> 
> :
> 
> got it ...


god................... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I posted earlier cant see the c................uuuuugggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Someone who hasn't been allowed to touch it I'd guess. :lol:
> 
> Jem....I shall change my av to a back pic too, in support. Hooray for sexy backs!


PMSL cheers babe x


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Aye fook it me tae!!!! :lol: Ive only changed my avatar about TEN times the day already!!!! :lol: :lol:


Wohoo with the backs LMFAO x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh honey honey honey..................
> 
> if a women said this to you then she is jealous of the attention and your confidence....and if it was a man tell him to b*llocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> there are fellas on here with avis of birds kissing etcetcetec but thats ok because there are fellas then they must still train hard......lol
> 
> my avi is hardly a body building or fittness one but I dont have many pics of myself, dosnt mean I dont train myself as hard as I can.......
> 
> some people on this board can offer huge vast amounts of input whilst others such as myself are on here to learn and ask for help.......
> 
> so although we may not post up in the training sections as much dosnt mean we dont use them.....you see my point,
> 
> dont let anyone make you feel that because you talk loud (oh yes you do :lol: :lol: :lol: ) then you have to alter who you are because it dosnt fit in with what they think the image should be on this board......
> 
> everyone starts somewhere, and I can see from your pics the changes that you have made already from your diet and training...........
> 
> sooo have whatever avi you like and tell em all to go to hell....... :thumb:
> 
> Oook thanks - yes I am just feckin gorgeous - that's the problem here ....PMSL - I have and I am changing ....
> 
> Thank you hunny xxx:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> god................... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I posted earlier cant see the c................uuuuugggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Goose

This day is flying by..

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Goose

*Goose is left all alone...*


----------



## MasterBlaster

Im in here now...Switching from the Bronze to Silver thread and back and forth


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> This day is flying by..
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


speaking of flying did you do it on saturday????????????????


----------



## Rickski

*Ok so some time has passed and as the votes went it is clear who the public want as their leaders so congrats to Jem and Goose. We will have to have a re-vote when you both turn silver. So with this in mind........SPEACH.* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## MasterBlaster

That being said the two of you can only fornicate with other Bronze members until you turn silver then the same is required. However...The two of you are forbidden to fornicate since we dont want a bunch of re re's running around these parts....


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> That being said the two of you can only fornicate with other Bronze members until you turn silver then the same is required. However...The two of you are forbidden to fornicate since we dont want a bunch of re re's running around these parts....


LMAO! Max.....rules, darling, were made to be broken.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! Max.....rules, darling, were made to be broken.


Well in that case.... We should all send a congrats to Goose as an expecting father of the boy below....


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> it has been suggested that I should tone down all of my avvy's & put more bbing pics up ...coz I look like a tart....& I happen to respect this person's opinion [fook knows why when they insult me so much!!!] but erm yes gonna start behaving .....she says ....


I agree with everyone else...... b*ll*cks to that have your avi as anything you want :thumb:

You have a very sexy back ! and also the right to show it off! :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> PMSL cheers babe x


I will change mine as well in protest than


----------



## Mistress

dang mm your body is hot!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> dang mm your body is hot!


Why thank you Mistress.... :innocent:


----------



## leafman

:whistling:

Jem we really do need a speach and you goose mate :thumbup1:

the king and queen will make sure the bronze thread always lives on in hard times.

(wich will come when jw gets goin :lol: )

reps to king and queen


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> god................... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I posted earlier cant see the c................uuuuugggggghhhhhhhh


  ..you missed it again by whisker ...



Goose said:


> This day is flying by..
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


tell me about it .....today there were string of bad news and now I am tired .have some work but thinking of doing tomorrow only ..


----------



## MasterBlaster

MaxMuscle said:


> Why thank you Mistress.... :innocent:


See... I changed my avy in protest for someone telling Jem that she needed to change hers...


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> See... I changed my avy in protest for someone telling Jem that she needed to change hers...


 And I approve. Nice bod you've been hiding from us. :drool:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Why thank you Mistress.... :innocent:


Im from ohio.. Chicago is nice i like it there.. Alot of wonderful people.. Go cubs!! lol. You look really good in your pictures:lol: I need some of that:whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Now that the results have been announced, I will commence with the formal ceremony of coronation

I hereby crown Goose bronze King of the month










I hereby crown Jem bronze Queen of the month


----------



## bigbob33

All hail jem and goose!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> Im from ohio.. Chicago is nice i like it there.. Alot of wonderful people.. Go cubs!! lol. You look really good in your pictures:lol: I need some of that:whistling:


If I didn't have a Girlfriend that I love very much than you could have all you wanted.... :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Max and Mistress what's going on here  ....do I smell romantic tension ...

(P.S: trying to stir something ............might as well be a new spicy topic for extending this thread more rapidly )


----------



## ragahav

Hey Mistress by the way are you currently in Chicago ?


----------



## ragahav

Max if I remember correctly you are in Chicago right ....


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> Max and Mistress what's going on here  ....do I smell romantic tension ...
> 
> (P.S: trying to stir something ............might as well be a new spicy topic for extending this thread more rapidly )


She is a very attractive woman and lives in the next state....Hmmmm I think my GF would chop off my balls


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> Max if I remember correctly you are in Chicago right ....


Yes indeed.... I think she split...


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Yes indeed.... I think she split...


i think we are!!!! im still here.. You have a gf mm? :whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> i think we are!!!! im still here.. You have a gf mm? :whistling:


I do have a GF.... And she isn't very good at sharing... Leave me your number though so when we break up I can call you.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> *Yes indeed*.... I think she split...


O great actually if everything goes right then I may be moving to Chicago this year to pursue my masters... I was wondering that are there cheap gyms there, around Univ of Illinoi .. do you have any idea ..


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> O great actually if everything goes right then I may be moving to Chicago this year to pursue my masters... I was wondering that are there cheap gyms there, around Univ of Illinoi .. do you have any idea ..


there are some nice GYM's but I don't know about cheap... I live closer to NIU than UofI


----------



## Mistress

ragahav said:


> Hey Mistress by the way are you currently in Chicago ?


no im in ohio ragahav, but i would make a trip... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> I do have a GF.... And she isn't very good at sharing... Leave me your number though so when we break up I can call you.... :lol: :lol:


No i dont think that is a great idea.. If she found out she might beat my ass?? Give me yours?


----------



## ragahav

Okk peeps wrapping up feeling very sleepy..gosh how will I get to my room ...


----------



## ragahav

Good night everyone ..cya tomorrow


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> Good night everyone ..cya tomorrow


See you bro...Get some rest.


----------



## Mistress

not gonna talk to me anymore mm? Sad, the mrs nagging you? lol.. so do you like chicago? IM thinkng about moving from ohio.. thinking about florida..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> not gonna talk to me anymore mm? Sad, the mrs nagging you? lol.. so do you like chicago? IM thinkng about moving from ohio.. thinking about florida..


Im still here... No she doesn't nag about things of this matter.. I like Chicago. Its kinda fun if you can make it through the winters that last about 9 months or so it seems...Do you have MSN?


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Im still here... No she doesn't nag about things of this matter.. I like Chicago. Its kinda fun if you can make it through the winters that last about 9 months or so it seems...Do you have MSN?


Are you gonna be liveing there long because ppl i know there are all planing on moving due to the winters..I dont have msn sorry.. why?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> Are you gonna be liveing there long because ppl i know there are all planing on moving due to the winters..I dont have msn sorry.. why?


Just curious:confused1:


----------



## Guest

Mistress said:


> not gonna talk to me anymore mm? Sad, the mrs nagging you? lol.. so do you like chicago? IM thinkng about moving from ohio.. thinking about florida..


Don't move to Florida Mistress, it sucks!!! Lived there for 3 years and hated it. Max is a stud, but he is taken. and I think he wants to secretly bum me if it werent for his gf:laugh:

Now I on the other hand am single....lol:whistling:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Just curious:confused1:


ok then.. give me your number and i can txt you sometime:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## MasterBlaster

When you get that or Yahoo than let me know and we can chat about the area so we arent filling up the thread with things that others dont care to read.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> ok then.. give me your number and i can txt you sometime:thumb: :whistling:


You think I am going to post my number on an open forum?


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> Don't move to Florida Mistress, it sucks!!! Lived there for 3 years and hated it. Max is a stud, but he is taken. and I think he wants to secretly bum me if it werent for his gf:laugh:
> 
> Now I on the other hand am single....lol:whistling:


I do want to Bum you Zeus... And I will... She will watch... :lol:

I hope you can handle 4 times a day


----------



## Mistress

ZEUS said:


> Don't move to Florida Mistress, it sucks!!! Lived there for 3 years and hated it. Max is a stud, but he is taken. and I think he wants to secretly bum me if it werent for his gf:laugh:
> 
> Now I on the other hand am single....lol:whistling:


Max afaithful man aye? Your single z!!! sweet:thumb: :whistling: , I myself am also takin but its complicated so i dont care!!! Ima bad girl lol:lol:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> I do want to Bum you Zeus... And I will... She will watch... :lol:
> 
> I hope you can handle 4 times a day


Come on now....4 times!!! I am machine!! at least 10 times a day:laugh:



Mistress said:


> Max afaithful man aye? Your single z!!! sweet:thumb: :whistling: , I myself am also takin but its complicated so i dont care!!! Ima bad girl lol:lol:


Yep i am single... Nobody wants me:sad:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> *Max afaithful man aye?* Your single z!!! sweet:thumb: :whistling: , I myself am also takin but its complicated so i dont care!!! Ima bad girl lol:lol:


I dont know if I would go that far at least from recent experiances but... :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

The Beast from the North East has arrived....na' just kidding...I'm skinny as feck...so why are all you silver's hanging out in the Bronze thread...I though you were suppose to be on our Gold's thread, kissing our a*ses for membership...


----------



## Jem

well what is going on in here peeps

Zeusy are you misbehaving again?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Come on now....4 times!!! I am machine!! at least 10 times a day:laugh:
> 
> Yep i am single... Nobody wants me:sad:


 Ahem....It's not my fault you live in America rather than Germany is it now. Mistress...Use him well for me. :bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

cellaratt said:


> The Beast from the North East has arrived....na' just kidding...I'm skinny as feck...so why are all you silver's hanging out in the Bronze thread...I though you were suppose to be on our Gold's thread, kissing our a*ses for membership...


we kiss no ass unless it has a nice lil cooter attatched to it. :lol:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> You think I am going to post my number on an open forum?


of course not silly, your girl can go 4 times a day wow.. wish my man could do that.. and you know you want z's nice furm ass!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ahem - what are you doing to this precious thread ......


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> of course not silly, your girl can go 4 times a day wow.. wish my man could do that.. and you know you want z's nice furm ass!! :thumb:


It is quite firm but kinda like throwing a hot dog down a hallway or giving a whale a tic-tac... He has used that ass to get through college so its well used or abused... But he has a good personality and that can go far at times. Plus he's not really into pillow talk which is a plus.


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> well what is going on in here peeps
> 
> Zeusy are you misbehaving again?


Never...not muah:whistling: 



Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem....It's not my fault you live in America rather than Germany is it now. Mistress...Use him well for me. :bounce:


I know...The distance thing is a Killer:cursing:



Mistress said:


> of course not silly, your girl can go 4 times a day wow.. wish my man could do that.. and you know you* want z's nice furm ass!!* :thumb:


Have you seen it?? How did you get into the adult lounge so quickly?? :lol:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> It is quite firm but kinda like throwing a hot dog down a hallway or giving a whale a tic-tac... He has used that ass to get through college so its well used or abused... But he has a good personality and that can go far at times. Plus he's not really into pillow talk which is a plus.


haha max your so mean... and your not faithful?? thats mean too.. anyways what topics do you usually talk about on here? i dont want to workout today:cursing:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> haha max your so mean... and your not faithful?? thats mean too.. anyways what topics do you usually talk about on here? i dont want to workout today:cursing:


 Usually people will say what workout they are going to do or what they just came back from. I will be doing back and chest today along with a tanning session after...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I never said that i wasn't faithfull...So there... We have just had a rough time lately...


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Usually people will say what workout they are going to do or what they just came back from. I will be doing back and chest today along with a tanning session after...


Tanning.. huh.. can i join? jk.. I need to do that as well. i think im going to do cardio today.. i feel lazy and dont really want to workout today so im going to do something easy


----------



## MasterBlaster

Go for a walk than... Is it nice there today? every little bit helps.


----------



## Guest

Mistress said:


> Tanning.. huh.. can i join? jk.. I need to do that as well. i think im going to do cardio today.. i feel lazy and dont really want to workout today *so im going to do something easy*


Me?? :laugh:


----------



## Mistress

lately huh?? someone just horny and want to stick it anywhere? lol jk my bf and i have had some bad times but i love him and i find that if you can make it through the rough times then your relationship is ment to be and will work out


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> Me?? :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Come on you have to play hard to get a lil bit Zeus...


----------



## Rickski

Mistress said:


> haha max your so mean... and your not faithful?? thats mean too.. anyways what topics do you usually talk about on here? i dont want to workout today:cursing:


Come on then mistress lets see some pictures..........and not thumb nails. You cant just crash our thread and be all seductive without showing the prize.:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Mistress said:


> lately huh?? someone just horny and want to stick it anywhere? lol jk my bf and i have had some bad times but i love him and i find that if you can make it through the rough times then your relationship is ment to be and will work out


Thats nonsense. Just come over to Michigan Mistress:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Mistress

haha you boys.. ...... MAYBE!!!


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Come on then mistress lets see some pictures..........and not thumb nails. You cant just crash our thread and be all seductive without showing the prize.:laugh: :whistling:


PMSL Go Ricks !!!!! reps


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> lately huh?? someone just horny and want to stick it anywhere? lol jk my bf and i have had some bad times but i love him and i find that if you can make it through the rough times then your relationship is ment to be and will work out


Well said... every relationship is going to have a hard time and that is the best test for a relationship... But that is also where you have to decide if its worth going forward and try to make it through those times that can hinder your day to day life.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> haha you boys.. ...... MAYBE!!!


She's a big flirt... :cursing:


----------



## cellaratt

Confucius say's " Man who goes to bed with itchy butt, wakes up with smelly finger's "...


----------



## Jem

Nothing wrong with that really ....but can we talk about something else now .......


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Well said... every relationship is going to have a hard time and that is the best test for a relationship... But that is also where you have to decide if its worth going forward and try to make it through those times that can hinder your day to day life.


are you sayin you dont think it is worth it for you anymore? If not.. :whistling: MIchigan huh.. im not sure my bf would aprove of that z, im sorry.. i may go for a walk that sounds good.. take the boy out let him play...


----------



## MasterBlaster

cellaratt said:


> Confucius say's " Man who goes to bed with itchy butt, wakes up with smelly finger's "...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thats awesome...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> Nothing wrong with that really ....but can we talk about something else now .......


Whats going on Jem...Thanks for the reps... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Confucius say's " Man who goes to bed with itchy butt, wakes up with smelly finger's "...


and soooo true...

(not that I know from personal experience):laugh:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Whats going on Jem...Thanks for the reps... :thumbup1:


 I think I owed you them - what with having that crisis of confidence today and all...........cheers hun


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> are you sayin you dont think it is worth it for you anymore? If not.. :whistling: MIchigan huh.. im not sure my bf would aprove of that z, im sorry.. i may go for a walk that sounds good.. take the boy out let him play...


What I am saying is that I have come to the conclusion that my relationship is worth trying to save... I have alot of time, energy, and emotion vested in this relationship and even though it is hard at times because of outside influences we are going to make it work and perceiver through the daily grind of influence and make a happy family.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Oh...Did I kill the thread with that rant?


----------



## Guest

Mistress said:


> MIchigan huh.. im not sure my bf would aprove of that z, im sorry.. ...


no worries hun, I'll get over it one of these days:laugh:


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> no worries hun, I'll get over it one of these days:laugh:


I'm still close Zeus... You know I treat you right... I will pamper that lil ass:lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh...Did I kill the thread with that rant?


No it just felt like a conversation between you and mistress - did not want to interrupt :whistling:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> I'm still close Zeus... You know I treat you right... I will pamper that lil ass:lol:


 :blush: :blush: :blush: Thanks big boy:bounce:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> If I didn't have a Girlfriend that I love very much than you could have all you wanted.... :whistling:


From an outside point of view...Mistress is destroying a bodybuilding website. neg me if you please, but you guys nshould take your cheating and flirting elsewhere. MaxMuscle says he loves his gf Mistress, yet you keep asking for more info... does your bf know you are a hmmmm... how do I say it nicely??? Also Max if you love your gf, then why would you be asking for her yahoo or msn?? You know she's out for one thing....... maybe you should discuss probs with your gf instead of with mistress (her name says it all)... It's easy to sleepa round and be a slut...not so easy to be a kinky, devoted girl...... since she has come on here, Jem and others have gotten quiet....I'd rather listen to them...they have more things to share then trying to pick up a man on here..... try e-harmony..or match.com.... It's girls like you that make us all look bad! Max if you are truly in love you would back off from her.... She's tempting you and doesn't seem like she'll back down... Zues if you are single, get her tested.... Hope you guys enjoy the banter form Mistress. You lost a member the minute she brought her sick talk to the board and you guys followed....... Hope your bf doesn't know bout this site or your GF max... Ouch... you sure you are happy with her if you are flirting so much and asking for other emails and stuff???? :cursing:


----------



## Mistress

sorry your not interuppting anything... your back is lookin good jem.. great job!


----------



## cellaratt

MaxMuscle said:


> What I am saying is that I have come to the conclusion that my relationship is worth trying to save... I have alot of time, energy, and emotion vested in this relationship and even though it is hard at times because of outside influences we are going to make it work and perceiver through the daily grind of influence and make a happy family.


It's worth it...we reap what we sow...


----------



## HELP ME

Jem said:


> No it just felt like a conversation between you and mistress - did not want to interrupt :whistling:


I agree Jem---- Max doesn't love his gf.... No way would he talk to a girl who throws herself out to men online... It's girls like her who **** me off.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> From an outside point of view...Mistress is destroying a bodybuilding website. neg me if you please, but you guys nshould take your cheating and flirting elsewhere. MaxMuscle says he loves his gf Mistress, yet you keep asking for more info... does your bf know you are a hmmmm... how do I say it nicely??? Also Max if you love your gf, then why would you be asking for her yahoo or msn?? You know she's out for one thing....... maybe you should discuss probs with your gf instead of with mistress (her name says it all)... It's easy to sleepa round and be a slut...not so easy to be a kinky, devoted girl...... since she has come on here, Jem and others have gotten quiet....I'd rather listen to them...they have more things to share then trying to pick up a man on here..... try e-harmony..or match.com.... It's girls like you that make us all look bad! Max if you are truly in love you would back off from her.... She's tempting you and doesn't seem like she'll back down... Zues if you are single, get her tested.... Hope you guys enjoy the banter form Mistress. You lost a member the minute she brought her sick talk to the board and you guys followed....... Hope your bf doesn't know bout this site or your GF max... Ouch... you sure you are happy with her if you are flirting so much and asking for other emails and stuff???? :cursing:


If you dont care to read it than move on... There is nothing wrong with a little banter and joking around mate. If you were under the impression that this whole forum is just about body building than you are sorely mistaken and this wont be the last thread that you read that you wont like. So in short i could give a fukle what you think...


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## Mistress

ZEUS said:


> no worries hun, I'll get over it one of these days:laugh:


oh now im sad... im sorry honey.. we can still get together and hang out sometime:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

cellaratt said:


> It's worth it...we reap what we sow...


I always get wise words from the cellar... Thanks bud.


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> I agree Jem---- Max doesn't love his gf.... No way would he talk to a girl who throws herself out to men online... It's girls like her who **** me off.....


Dont pass judgement on me...You have no idea what my life or my relationship is...


----------



## Guest

HELP ME said:


> From an outside point of view...Mistress is destroying a bodybuilding website. neg me if you please, but you guys nshould take your cheating and flirting elsewhere. MaxMuscle says he loves his gf Mistress, yet you keep asking for more info... does your bf know you are a hmmmm... how do I say it nicely??? Also Max if you love your gf, then why would you be asking for her yahoo or msn?? You know she's out for one thing....... maybe you should discuss probs with your gf instead of with mistress (her name says it all)... It's easy to sleepa round and be a slut...not so easy to be a kinky, devoted girl...... since she has come on here, Jem and others have gotten quiet....I'd rather listen to them...they have more things to share then trying to pick up a man on here..... try e-harmony..or match.com.... It's girls like you that make us all look bad! Max if you are truly in love you would back off from her.... She's tempting you and doesn't seem like she'll back down... Zues if you are single, get her tested.... Hope you guys enjoy the banter form Mistress. You lost a member the minute she brought her sick talk to the board and you guys followed....... Hope your bf doesn't know bout this site or your GF max... Ouch... you sure you are happy with her if you are flirting so much and asking for other emails and stuff???? :cursing:


First off for the record I am PLAYING AROUND and most certainly not trying to pick up anyone on the internet.

HELP ME.... I most certainly respect your opinion and in some aspects I understand where you are coming from. I think Max was pretty clear that he was taken and the rest was just play. There are MANY people on here that are in relationships that join in the playful banter. I think Max loves his girl, end of in my opinion.

and Jem... Me loves you girl.. Hope you werent getting silent because of the converstion going on.. Sorry if I contributed in a way that made others feel like they couldnt join in I was merely playing around

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> No it just felt like a conversation between you and mistress - did not want to interrupt :whistling:


Sorry Jem....Its over now... If Help me can keep his opinion to himself


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> I always get wise words from the cellar... Thanks bud.


I wasn't cutting you down Max. Sorry. It's just that you said you and your gf were trying to work things out and you loved her, but then you ask for emails and numbers from a chic hopping on here and saying she wasnts some of your body. Just think since she's new she should have been a little more subtle.... good that you nd your gf are trying to make things work. She the one for you? I hope it all works out...jsut warning you that temptation from others is what really screws up relationships...I know first hand.... starts with flirting, then moves to phone or pm ing..... not appropriate if you are in love..... imo You agree?


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> I wasn't cutting you down Max. Sorry. It's just that you said you and your gf were trying to work things out and you loved her, but then you ask for emails and numbers from a chic hopping on here and saying she wasnts some of your body. Just think since she's new she should have been a little more subtle.... good that you nd your gf are trying to make things work. She the one for you? I hope it all works out...jsut warning you that temptation from others is what really screws up relationships...I know first hand.... starts with flirting, then moves to phone or pm ing..... not appropriate if you are in love..... imo You agree?


I do agree bud... I asked for a IM source so that you guys wouldnt have to read all the banter and talk about weather and locations... I think I was clear about that as well. Point taken though:beer:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Sorry Jem....Its over now... If Help me can keep his opinion to himself


First off, i am a girl, 2nd off, Jem obviously threw out the same opinion...just a little more appropriate... I was just upset because it hit home with me. My fiancee cheated on me out one night with his friends.... a girl from a forum was in town and they hooked up.... small world, different forum.... Just trying to protect your relationship...sometimes people don't see what they have until it's too late, and he's now begging for me back, and there's no way... I reread my post and I could feel the anger, but Mistress and you imo did step over the line for already being in love with others.....


----------



## Mistress

wow, im sorry for joking.. Im really not a big slut just being friendly and making a few jokes is slutty ok where the hell are you from...? i see how nice people are on here..


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> First off, i am a girl, 2nd off, Jem obviously threw out the same opinion...just a little more appropriate... I was just upset because it hit home with me. My fiancee cheated on me out one night with his friends.... a girl from a forum was in town and they hooked up.... small world, different forum.... Just trying to protect your relationship...sometimes people don't see what they have until it's too late, and he's now begging for me back, and there's no way... I reread my post and I could feel the anger, but Mistress and you imo did step over the line for already being in love with others.....


Is this why you were asking why your BF would have a cyber rights account a week or so ago?

I understand what your saying and my GF does read this forum. I dont think that she would be mad or upset at anything I said. I appriciate you trying to create clear boundries but some of us can make that choice for ourselves.... We could be swingers or something..


----------



## HELP ME

ZEUS said:


> First off for the record I am PLAYING AROUND and most certainly not trying to pick up anyone on the internet.
> 
> HELP ME.... I most certainly respect your opinion and in some aspects I understand where you are coming from. I think Max was pretty clear that he was taken and the rest was just play. There are MANY people on here that are in relationships that join in the playful banter. I think Max loves his girl, end of in my opinion.
> 
> and Jem... Me loves you girl.. Hope you werent getting silent because of the converstion going on.. Sorry if I contributed in a way that made others feel like they couldnt join in I was merely playing around
> 
> Thank yo uZeus. I apologized to MAx Muscle...... It just hit home... Don't know him or any of you, as neither does Mistress, and that's why I felt it weird that she come straight out in her first few posts and throw herself to everyone..... Didn't sound as if she was playing around.... Don't want to upset you or Max, Mistress I could care less about... It's girls like that that ruin the "fun" banter and make it all real... yea? Enough said bout that! Hope you all are having a good Monday.
> 
> I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

HELP ME said:


> First off, i am a girl, 2nd off, Jem obviously threw out the same opinion...just a little more appropriate... I was just upset because it hit home with me. My fiancee cheated on me out one night with his friends.... a girl from a forum was in town and they hooked up.... small world, different forum.... Just trying to protect your relationship...sometimes people don't see what they have until it's too late, *and he's now begging for me back, and there's no way*... I reread my post and I could feel the anger, but Mistress and you imo did step over the line for already being in love with others.....


So you're single now?? :whistling:

***Disclaimer- This WAS a JOKE


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> So you're single now?? :whistling:
> 
> ***Disclaimer- This WAS a JOKE


 :lol: :lol: :lol: OMG that is some funny Sh!t:rockon:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Is this why you were asking why your BF would have a cyber rights account a week or so ago?
> 
> I understand what your saying and my GF does read this forum. I dont think that she would be mad or upset at anything I said. I appriciate you trying to create clear boundries but some of us can make that choice for ourselves.... We could be swingers or something..


Yes, that's why I was asking.... It turns out that she basiclly flirted with everyone on line and 5 or 6 of the guys ont he forum thought she was hot....she bagged them all.... If you are 21 and in college..have fun, but my ex fiance was 33 and she was 32 with 2 kids of her own....... Don't know you or your gf, just don't want to see the same thing happen to her that happened to me. We have a kid together, and now it just me and my baby..... because he chose one night of sex....... he shouldn't have proposed if he wanted to be free. Out of courtesy and respect, yea??? You think you will propose to your gf or too far away to tell??


----------



## HELP ME

ZEUS said:


> So you're single now?? :whistling:
> 
> ***Disclaimer- This WAS a JOKE


I am... :lol: I have a sense of humor, and yes I like to flirt, but i got tense reading Max and Mistresses posts... You guys are funny! You know where Iowa is? J/K:ban:


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> Yes, that's why I was asking.... It turns out that she basiclly flirted with everyone on line and 5 or 6 of the guys ont he forum thought she was hot....she bagged them all.... If you are 21 and in college..have fun, but my ex fiance was 33 and she was 32 with 2 kids of her own....... Don't know you or your gf, just don't want to see the same thing happen to her that happened to me. We have a kid together, and now it just me and my baby..... because he chose one night of sex....... he shouldn't have proposed if he wanted to be free. Out of courtesy and respect, yea??? You think you will propose to your gf or too far away to tell??


Well I am sorry for making you feel uncomfortable and for what you have been through. That can be tough with a baby... I know that I will eventually propose but we have to be on the same page in the relationship. I can see how reading this convo between a few of us could make you see red and may take it to hart more than some. So to all of you....I apoligise....


----------



## HELP ME

Mistress said:


> wow, im sorry for joking.. Im really not a big slut just being friendly and making a few jokes is slutty ok where the hell are you from...? i see how nice people are on here..


I am from Iowa.... You can read my story I just posted on here. I am truly sorry. I didn't mean to throw you under the train...just felt too close to home with the events happening on here.... You are a beautiful lady, and your bf is lucky to have you! PS...... i wish I had boobs like yours!  :beer:


----------



## Guest

HELP ME said:


> I am... :lol: I have a sense of humor, and yes I like to flirt, but i got tense reading Max and Mistresses posts... You guys are funny! You know where Iowa is? J/K:ban:


It's all good :thumb: Glad you got a laugh, and I am sorry to hear about your unfortunate circumstances. You'll be better and stronger from it:thumbup1:

I am Brian btw 

(I can be to Iowa in about 2 hours by plane):laugh:


----------



## HELP ME

ZEUS said:


> It's all good :thumb: Glad you got a laugh, and I am sorry to hear about your unfortunate circumstances. You'll be better and stronger from it:thumbup1:
> 
> I am Brian btw
> 
> (I can be to Iowa in about 2 hours by plane):laugh:


I'm Jenni.... Nicew to meet you.... Unfortunately Iowa doesn't have airports.... Hafta fly to Chicago and then hike the rest of the way through cornfields... :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> It's all good :thumb: Glad you got a laugh, and I am sorry to hear about your unfortunate circumstances. You'll be better and stronger from it:thumbup1:
> 
> I am Brian btw
> 
> (I can be to Iowa in about 2 hours by plane):laugh:


OMG... Bri you actually posted your name on here? That is a first


----------



## MasterBlaster

I see the only ones still psting on this thread are the Americans...WTF join us fellas were not shy...I can still pee with you standing there


----------



## Guest

HELP ME said:


> I'm Jenni.... Nicew to meet you.... Unfortunately Iowa doesn't have airports.... Hafta fly to Chicago and then hike the rest of the way through cornfields... :lol:


Nice to meet you Jenni. I could stop in Chicago first and let Max touch my bum, and then hike to you:lol:



MaxMuscle said:


> OMG... Bri you actually posted your name on here? That is a first


 :tongue:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Well I am sorry for making you feel uncomfortable and for what you have been through. That can be tough with a baby... I know that I will eventually propose but we have to be on the same page in the relationship. I can see how reading this convo between a few of us could make you see red and may take it to hart more than some. So to all of you....I apoligise....


No need to apologize...... I guess I just needed to let out some anger... sorry you guys happened to be the target of that... Enjoy your Monday guys... And please don't speak too badly of me as I leave....  Max and Mistress I am sorry.... I do feel better though. and Max, good luck with working things out with your gf. She's lucky to have an honest man. I'm done taking over this thread with my ranting. Phew...I feel better! How much do I owe you guys for that session...


----------



## MasterBlaster

ZEUS said:


> Nice to meet you Jenni. I could stop in Chicago first and let Max touch my bum, and then hike to you:lol:
> 
> :tongue:


Touch....I would ravish that bum:bounce:


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> No need to apologize...... I guess I just needed to let out some anger... sorry you guys happened to be the target of that... Enjoy your Monday guys... And please don't speak too badly of me as I leave....  Max and Mistress I am sorry.... I do feel better though. and Max, good luck with working things out with your gf. She's lucky to have an honest man. I'm done taking over this thread with my ranting. Phew...I feel better! How much do I owe you guys for that session...


 .

Just show Brian a good time and send him home feeling like he ran backwards through a cornfield and we will call it even


----------



## HELP ME

ZEUS said:


> Nice to meet you Jenni. I could stop in Chicago first and let Max touch my bum, and then hike to you:lol:
> 
> :tongue:


Not sure if I'd want to be after Max.. you might like him more than me!  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> .
> 
> Just show Brian a good time and send him home feeling like he ran backwards through a cornfield and we will call it even


Max just read my mind:laugh:

Have a good night everyone, I am off to teach minors about the negatives of drug abuse:bounce:


----------



## Mistress

help me i am sorry for all the stupid **** we were talking about.. I dont mean to **** anybody off..Im just new and i chose to welcome myself in a bad way.. To max, im sorry i came off as a slut and i hope your gf doesnt get mad at you because of me i dont want to cause drama... Im sorry and i hope help me can forgive me in the future..


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> Not sure if I'd want to be after Max.. you might like him more than me!  :thumb:


Oh he will... I have been practicing my Kama Sutra, You wont have to worry about him getting up and running if you drive him too hard though...


----------



## HELP ME

I am off to get my little one now...... Have a great day. He will appreciate it now that I have relieved my stress on the board and not to him.... Sorry again guys! Have a good night....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mistress said:


> help me i am sorry for all the stupid **** we were talking about.. I dont mean to **** anybody off..Im just new and i chose to welcome myself in a bad way.. To max, im sorry i came off as a slut and i hope your gf doesnt get mad at you because of me i dont want to cause drama... Im sorry and i hope help me can forgive me in the future..


No worries... Is not the first time and it wont be the last. I thought it was funny but sadly we excluded many of the others as well.


----------



## Mistress

ZEUS said:


> no worries hun, I'll get over it one of these days:laugh:





HELP ME said:


> I am from Iowa.... You can read my story I just posted on here. I am truly sorry. I didn't mean to throw you under the train...just felt too close to home with the events happening on here.... You are a beautiful lady, and your bf is lucky to have you! PS...... i wish I had boobs like yours!  :beer:


haha.. thanks you can have them, there too big for my likeing, i hate it when im trying to have a seriouse converstion with my bf and all he does is stare at my tits


----------



## HELP ME

Mistress said:


> help me i am sorry for all the stupid **** we were talking about.. I dont mean to **** anybody off..Im just new and i chose to welcome myself in a bad way.. To max, im sorry i came off as a slut and i hope your gf doesnt get mad at you because of me i dont want to cause drama... Im sorry and i hope help me can forgive me in the future..


I don't need to forgive you... I am not mad... It's all good Like I said... you are beautiful and the flirting hit close to home... Weird thing is...I don't even have a clue who Max or his gf is and I was protecting her... ????? Guess I felt sorry since she wasn't part of it! Have fun guys!


----------



## Mistress

oop i dont know where zues thing came from sorry man lol


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> I don't need to forgive you... I am not mad... It's all good Like I said... you are beautiful and the flirting hit close to home... Weird thing is...I don't even have a clue who Max or his gf is and I was protecting her... ????? *Guess I felt sorry since she wasn't part of it! Have fun guys!*


She could be.... :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening all, lots of love a little animosity in the thread and then love again! Keeps it interesting I suppose!

Smiles to all


----------



## MasterBlaster

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening all, lots of love a little animosity in the thread and then love again! Keeps it interesting I suppose!
> 
> Smiles to all


You changed you're avy? Why?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

MaxMuscle said:


> You changed you're avy? Why?


i was bored - someone said I looked moody! Am guessing you are not keen! I do look slightly crazed I admit!


----------



## MasterBlaster

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> i was bored - someone said I looked moody! Am guessing you are not keen! I do look slightly crazed I admit!


I am just surprised you change it but to be honest you do have better pics in your album...

I like the stars tat one


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> I am just surprised you change it but to be honest you do have better pics in your album...
> 
> I like the stars tat one


 Don't we all. :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> When you get that or Yahoo than let me know and we can chat about the area so we arent filling up the thread with things that others dont care to read.


Oi you big home wrecker, I have yahoo AND msn and you NEVER asked me!!! 

And W.T.F??? I am biting my frickin face off trying not to get involved here!!!!! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Have gone back to old faithful - ego can't take a bashing tonight! :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

W33BAM said:


> Oi you big home wrecker, I have yahoo AND msn and you NEVER asked me!!!
> 
> And W.T.F??? I am biting my frickin face off trying not to get involved here!!!!! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well... I don't want to **** off Johnny ya know... Its over there is no need to get involved... I thought it was funny but I guess Zeus and I are the only ones... Hit me up on Yahoo or MSN than if your man wont track me down and kill me...


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm a feeling the love in this here thread tonight boys and girls...which just goes to show harmless banter can come across the wrong way. Help Me you got repped darling for the honesty and I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. The being cheated on due to a forum thing has happened to me too.

Therefore I wish to write a disclaimer:

For the record I am a total flirt on this forum who shamelessly plays up to the encouragement but I am

1. Single.

2. Not getting any

3. Do not think there is any place for lying or cheating in a relationship

4. Equal opportunities - men and women alike are fair game. :innocent:

Any banter is just that...although obviously if Zeus was in Germany that would be different. :wub:

I have cleaned my flat and feel incredibly virtuous!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm a feeling the love in here thread tonight boys and girls...which just goes to show harmless banter can come across the wrong way. Help Me you got repped darling for the honesty and I am so sorry to hear what happened to you. The being cheated on due to a forum thing has happened to me too.
> 
> Therefore I wish to write a disclaimer:
> 
> For the record I am a total flirt on this forum who shamelessly plays up to the encouragement but I am
> 
> 1. Single.
> 
> 2. Not getting any
> 
> 3. Do not think there is any place for lying or cheating in a relationship
> 
> 4. Equal opportunities - men and women alike are fair game. :innocent:
> 
> Any banter is just that...although obviously if Zeus was in Germany that would be different. :wub:
> 
> I have cleaned my flat and feel incredibly virtuous!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

GB - you are funny!! -)

Oh I'm soo ohungry - my tummy is starting to think my throat has been cut - need to get of my bottom and get an egg ot two in my belly


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Well... I don't want to **** off Johnny ya know... Its over there is no need to get involved... I thought it was funny but I guess Zeus and I are the only ones... Hit me up on Yahoo or MSN than if your man wont track me down and kill me...


G, you know thats not how Jbomb and I roll. We have trust so no need for insecurities and worrying about schizz like that.

You and I both know our boundaries and limitations. No crossed wires to worry about.

I have nothing to hide. I have a laugh and joke as much as the next person and Jbomb is on here as much as me and I'm sure he'd have sommat to say if he was unhappy. But then again after 7 years with him I would know what was acceptable and what wasn't.

However I'm nopt so sure I'd jump staright on in to someone else's convo just because my bloke had cheated on me via a forum.....

However, get over it BAM!! 

However, how the hell do I look you up?? I only know how to chat through having email addresses and the one I have for you is a work one I think.

Facebook??


----------



## Mistress

max you better watch yourself darling.. We have had trouble today havent we? I am truely sorry once again for the drama... Your gf is very lucky to have you. Best wish's on the soon marriage max...!!!? question... whats the best way to work out the legs.. i have been doing squats and there just killer


----------



## Gym Bunny

W33BAM said:


> However I'm nopt so sure I'd jump staright on in to someone else's convo just because my bloke had cheated on me via a forum.....
> 
> However, get over it BAM!!
> 
> However, how the hell do I look you up??* I only know how to chat through having email addresses and the one I have for you is a work one I think.*
> 
> *
> Facebook??*


Facebook is EVIL! It will stunt your emotional growth and eat your time and you will find you get nothing done. NOTHING!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mistress said:


> max you better watch yourself darling.. We have had trouble today havent we? I am truely sorry once again for the drama... Your gf is very lucky to have you. Best wish's on the soon marriage max...!!!? question... whats the best way to work out the legs.. i have been doing squats and there just killer


Sex. When you squat down on him and go up and down and up and down and up and down....improves your flexibility too.

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> You can Email me at work... Hehe no one has that one but you and my GF. I emailed you the info cause I didn't want Zeus sending me naked pics of him again... He's relentless trying to get me to sucome to his needs.


 Zeus sent you nekkid pics? I feel left out. :crying:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Squats are good if your trying to make them bigger but I would try and isolate the quads, hamstrings, adductors, and abductors if you're trying to tone them up. For calves I just use a high incline on the treadmill and take long slow strides... No worries.


i do the treadmill often.. I just want to tone them up a little. Need to lose a few pounds... Here comes the dieting yay


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea he did... And I have to admit I have pleasured myself while looking at them more than once... Don't tell him though. He thinks he is the hottest peice of ass west of St. Joeseph river.


oh lord... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> My GF knows all about the W33BAM... She approves as long as we stick to the rules... :lol:


well thats good. Trust is a must:thumb: Are you gonna marry this lucky women some day?? i have been hinting marriage to my bf. been together 4 years and we have a baby boy together.. thats so bad huh


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> Come on now... I am at work and if you keep painting pictures like that I will not be able to stand up and walk away from the desk...


Hehehehehehe for maximum fun for both parties she should be as upright as possible and in reverse cowgirl position.

HEALTH WARNING: Note that it may take a while to build up the muscles and cramp can result the first couple of times.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I've just noticed my journal isn't so far off as many views as this sh1t thread:whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/50035-maks-journal.html


----------



## W33BAM

WHAT??? Why are people who don't know us/me getting all touchy and presuming foul play????

Max and I could be best mates who grew up together for all these newcomers know...

We talk all the time, and MaxM is a regular chatter to my fiance, my partner of SEVEN fcukin years.

Please dont presume. Ever. We arent all up to no good, or trying to be.

I can joke with MaxM cause we know we are both joking. There is NOTHING in it and never has been.


----------



## Mistress

haha wow gb... Thats great advice i shoud try that sometime.. I think my bf would go nuts.. haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've just noticed my journal isn't so far off as many views as this sh1t thread:whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/50035-maks-journal.html


 You are such a tart!


----------



## Mistress

W33BAM said:


> WHAT??? Why are people who don't know us/me getting all touchy and presuming foul play????
> 
> Max and I could be best mates who grew up together for all these newcomers know...
> 
> We talk all the time, and MaxM is a regular chatter to my fiance, my partner of SEVEN fcukin years.
> 
> Please dont presume. Ever. We arent all up to no good, or trying to be.
> 
> I can joke with MaxM cause we know we are both joking. There is NOTHING in it and never has been.


i wasnt presuming anything im sorry.. Its jut max and i got creamed earlier for just making jokes... My bad didnt mean anything by it..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well Max is mine anyway hands off biatches!


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> We are best mates....


Yes, we are 



MaxMuscle said:


> I dont think she was talking about you...


I was! :whistling:



Mistress said:


> i wasnt presuming anything im sorry.. Its jut max and i got creamed earlier for just making jokes... My bad didnt mean anything by it..


Ok, well in that case ignore me but it did come across like you were giving out advice to MaxM over me when you know neither of us or our relationship with each other.


----------



## bigbob33

Serious colonial antics on here this evening! It's taken me 20 minutes to read all that

Much love to our American friends!


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> Jesus... I have gotten 50,000 rep points today and I am all out of rep power...WTF?
> 
> I will have to return them in the AM do to my limitations that Lorian has me on. I sold my soul to him for letting me post on such a worthy forum...


You see what happens when you change your av to show us the hottness? Much love. See we just adore you darling!


----------



## leafman

This thread is strange :lol: :lol: its just took me about half hour to read all that **** ffs :cursing: max i love u to bits but you may have to change ur avvy ur attracting milfs :lol: :lol: reps :laugh:

weebam.... you make me feel worth less with all "this he is my best mate" and "we are like twins" carry on wish there was a smily face for someone barthing all over lol.

I truely thought what we had goin was un touchable :confused1: im off too sulk myself to sleep and dream only of my girlfreind and good times to come :tongue: Now get ur t1ts out or were they ur guns :laugh: :beer:

Mistress... u seem weird to me but that is just my opinion 

help me..u are also a bit weird :lol: :beer: of course this is my opinion wouldnt wat that left out :whistling: And for the record i really am weird and i dont doubt that one bit 

peace and love and all that nonsense


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> Any banter is just that...although obviously if Zeus was in Germany that would be different. :wub:


awwwwweee :wub:



Gym Bunny said:


> Zeus sent you nekkid pics? I feel left out. :crying:


I confess....Max kept hounding me to send him a picture of my naked ass:laugh:



MaxMuscle said:


> Yea he did... And I have to admit I have pleasured myself while looking at them more than once... Don't tell him though. He thinks he is the hottest peice of ass west of St. Joeseph river.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh you love my ass, just admit it


----------



## HELP ME

Mistress said:


> i wasnt presuming anything im sorry.. Its jut max and i got creamed earlier for just making jokes... My bad didnt mean anything by it..


I think w338bam n max hav been on here long enuf to know they r havn innocent fun! Its all innocent! Seems that Max n w33 kno that each r pretty sreious bout their mates! Its the newbies like me that come in n flirt big time with those who r taken without even makn a mark on the board with knowledge or anything besides flirtations! Askin 4 sumones numbr 1st time u talk to them on forum such as mistress did really makes one question intention on board! Where W33 has totallty made a name 4 herself in good way! She has acknowledged that she has a fiancee n is having fun banter with max n zues! Mistress is brand new askin 4 numbers n questioning if max loves gf! W33 knows max betr and she hasn't seemed to question his love for his gf. They both seem to know that w33 loves her fiancee n Max loves his soon to b fiancee. I am a sensitive chick lookin 4 love- yet I didn't make 1st 20 posts askn max if he was truly in love n askin for his number. BAM is rite... Some need to back off. Including me, but I didn't like vibe coming from Misstress. I've enjoyed the innocent flirtin but seems Mistress -hence her name she chose-has othr intentions! Can't joke with oldies on board bout cheatin n sex til uve shown your true aelf n trustworthiness. No one needa a chic or newbie male buttin in n actin like they can flirt n take ovr thread that was here long b4 us! I've laid back til now to learn all situations where mistress jumped rite in


----------



## HELP ME

leafman said:


> This thread is strange :lol: :lol: its just took me about half hour to read all that **** ffs :cursing: max i love u to bits but you may have to change ur avvy ur attracting milfs :lol: :lol: reps :laugh:
> 
> weebam.... you make me feel worth less with all "this he is my best mate" and "we are like twins" carry on wish there was a smily face for someone barthing all over lol.
> 
> I truely thought what we had goin was un touchable :confused1: im off too sulk myself to sleep and dream only of my girlfreind and good times to come :tongue: Now get ur t1ts out or were they ur guns :laugh: :beer:
> 
> Mistress... u seem weird to me but that is just my opinion
> 
> help me..u are also a bit weird :lol: :beer: of course this is my opinion wouldnt wat that left out :whistling: And for the record i really am weird and i dont doubt that one bit
> 
> peace and love and all that nonsense


I'm a lil weird in a kinky sort of way! Just being a newbie thought mistress stepped over line tryin to hit on n get numbr from a silvr member obviously in love with his gf... Not a way to intro self to board!


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> That is a very sensible approach and I agree there is a lot of truth to what you stated.
> 
> W33 and I have been friends for a while now and we know our boundaries with what we can say. I can tell her she is beautiful and she can tell me how handsome I am. I don't take offense and neither does my gf.
> 
> I am aware of Johnny and respect him very much so her and I are protective of one another. Don't worry though help me. You are single and despite the circumstance your under we are here to learn, improve ourselves, and have fun.
> 
> I love you all and I don't hold a grudge so its in the past in my book.


I appreciate the kind words! Ur a taken man... Goodlooking, but not single so askin 4 email or numbr or pming is innapprporiate in my book. Nuf sed! Hold onto gf... Have fun with those u trust to flirt with... Stay away from homewreckers! Now... How do I best get rid of baby fat? Belly n thighs? Doin cardio 3x a week for 20 mins at 130hr.???


----------



## bigbob33

Morrning guys! How are we all?


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I figured that I would take a few days to show me rather than my old avy...
> 
> You gals show your sexy backs so I thought I would do the same.
> 
> I will change it back tomnorrow. This was out of protest cause I didn't want Jem to change hers.


Oh thanks babe - I like seeing the real you but tbh the other avvy makes you seem a bit dangerous .....which is nice :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Morning Boblet - how are you today my little bright eyed and bushy tailed dental tech ?


----------



## bigbob33

Very well cheers jem! How are you?


----------



## Jem

:confused1:Right I have had it with this thread - last night we were taken over by hormonal and emotional wrecks and today everyone is too busy making breakfast - come on people -

this is not appropriate for no.1 thread - what boloney is this?

We do not deserve the title - I am packing my bags and moving elsewhere if someone does not say good morning before I return with my cup of coffee so there !

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Just thought I'd have a rant because it seems like the done thing........ :confused1:


----------



## dan the man

good morning


----------



## Jem

Oh we had a crossover post Bob! I was ranting and you were being your usual pleasant self ! but it was a bit of a nightmare on here last night !!!! I never log on, on the nighttime and first time I did ...it kicked off


----------



## Jem

dan the man said:


> good morning


Morning !


----------



## dan the man

how are you today


----------



## Jem

Mmm calmer now !

Getting confused with your avvy - did you have a pic of yourself there before ??

Erm today I am working, gyming, cardio-ing and chatting [i tend to do this with real people and online, more than the other options] and I'd best pay some bills or I will have heavies knocking on the door....

What about yourself Dan ?


----------



## dan the man

im not too bad getting up for the daily grind

i did change my avvy yer but aint got chance to put a pic of me yet

what time u start work


----------



## dan the man

right thats me off to work now cya l8r jem x


----------



## Jem

See you - I work from home !!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

The Sun is out AGAIN it's BEAUTIFUL! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

It's pouring with rain and horrible here and I wanna work from home but really must head into work soon.

Morning everyone! Bronzers and visitors to our illustrious thread alike!


----------



## Jem

are you back in Germany ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yep!


----------



## Rickski

Morning all in Bronze land, how are we all today?????


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Rickski - all is well in this part of the world!

How are you?


----------



## Rickski

Good thanks hun x, no sun for me booh, rainy Manchester. Hope it brightens up later as gym time approaches:cool2:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> speaking of flying did you do it on saturday????????????????


Yeah I did!! Loved it, got myself a funky dvd.. Real thing next!


----------



## Goose

Morning! All good this end, feeling tired from the weekend but im catching up!!


----------



## Jem

Morning Goosey


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Morning Goosey


Morning Jem


----------



## Rickski

Morning King and Queen all is well at the palace I guess. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LMAO - Morning Ricks - all was not well at the palace last night - did you see all that !!! drama !!


----------



## ragahav

Hello everyone, hope everybody is doing fine 

Phew...this bronze thread seems to be on some XXX AAS ..you leave here thinking ok I'm gonna sleep, eat, train and get back to this thread after sometime but Wam ...the thread has grown by eons by the time you resume and it will take quite some to time to catch up .........

okk so for late comers I am going to summarize the last few hours developments of this thread ....here it goes .....


----------



## Rickski

Crashing our thread and turning it all in t a mahoosive dating site WTF. Although it was quite funny from Max and Zeus.


----------



## Jem

it was funny - dunno why my name kept popping up all over the shop though... :confused1: after my first 'ahem' I just shut up

MM and Zeus are cool ....everyone else just got caught up in their own emotions I think :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Max and Mistress got into a cozy banter and entertained us, and contributed few pages to this thread, but before this could go anywhere Help Me cut the budding scandal ...and after that suddenly Zeus jumped in and the love story got in to triangle cum quadrangle and then started strings of sorry ( :lol: sorry ) ..Max claimed Zeus but before the story could take another turn here came Mak and claimed Max for himself now all parties are locked in serious battle for their claims with simmering tension about infidelity, cheating in the background and then ..then came the masterstroke from Zeus with the nekkid pics ............then there were some other characters who chipped int to run parallel track Gym Bunny, Wa3, Jem uncle Bob with his wisdom ..............................

;:;;;;;

phew ..............and people wonder why this thread is galloping .........


----------



## Gym Bunny

You should write books Raganav! That was an excellent synopsis. :lol:


----------



## Goose

Yeah indeed it was!

I missed about 20 pages from yesterday late afternoon!!


----------



## bigbob33

Good overview rag


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning our gorgeous King and Queen.

Sire I am in rep debt to you....soon as my tanks recharged some bronze rep loving coming your way.

Right I MUST go do some work


----------



## Jem

orf with her head


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> You should write books Raganav! That was an excellent synopsis. :lol:





Goose said:


> Yeah indeed it was!
> 
> I missed about 20 pages from yesterday late afternoon!!


thanks guys ..that really means something :lol:

on a serious note I am planing to write some comprehensive articles about training and general ... as soon as I get some time ...


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Good overview rag


----------



## Jem

ooh goodie Rag, being as you brought the topic up -

To All

What works for one might not work for another I know but which of the followng programmes should I do to cut fat and build lean muscle

Dont want to dwell on cutting fat option because I think this should come from cardio and diet anyway so mainly pumping up me guns etc....

5 x 5 - heavy weights

1 set to failure with 4-2-4 tempo

High reps, light weights

These are the 3 options I have at the moment, 3 people with 3 conflicting opinions

[Might ask Hamster actually ........yoohooo ]

Like I said spoilt for choice with trainers but gonna upset someone by turning down their offer of free training ...

decisions, decisions

HELP !!!


----------



## ragahav

Ok so anyone ready for another question from lateral thinking ...


----------



## Jem

No, no-one answered me yet ....this was a serious and pertinent BBing query and no-one can be assed PMSL .........


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> ooh goodie Rag, being as you brought the topic up -
> 
> To All
> 
> What works for one might not work for another I know but which of the followng programmes should I do to cut fat and build lean muscle
> 
> Dont want to dwell on cutting fat option because I think this should come from cardio and diet anyway so mainly pumping up me guns etc....
> 
> 5 x 5 - heavy weights
> 
> 1 set to failure with 4-2-4 tempo
> 
> High reps, light weights
> 
> These are the 3 options I have at the moment, 3 people with 3 conflicting opinions
> 
> [Might ask Hamster actually ........yoohooo ]
> 
> Like I said spoilt for choice with trainers but gonna upset someone by turning down their offer of free training ...
> 
> decisions, decisions
> 
> HELP !!!


I have been training with 5*5 routine for past 8 months and I am loving it ...but I do not know for sure whether it can be incorporated in a cutting routine because generally what I have seen here ..people going for higher reps and intensive cardio ... 5*5 is essentially for strength and building ..not sure how to go about with it for cutting ...but that's my opinion and I have yet to go for my first cut cycle ...  ...


----------



## Goose

Is it a Bird??

Is it a Plane??

Is it Superman?? NO!! ITS GOOSE :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Is it a Bird??
> 
> Is it a Plane??
> 
> Is it Superman?? NO!! ITS GOOSE :lol:


kewl ... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

what is it by the way .. :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Ah Goosey did you have lots of fun regressing back to childhood

I wanna do it too ....but only if I can wear me high heels and sunglasses ........


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> kewl ... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> what is it by the way .. :confused1:


Its my bodyflight experience I did. Its like skydiving but in a wind tunnel!

Great fun!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Ah Goosey did you have lots of fun regressing back to childhood
> 
> I wanna do it too ....but only if I can wear me high heels and sunglasses ........


Ah yeah! totally! I loved it! Claire did one aswell, so we need to get her to get a picture up 

Real thing next I think!

Oh and Jem you can see I should have gone to specsavers


----------



## ragahav

so how does exactly body flight works ..I means what happens inside the chamber


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> so how does exactly body flight works ..I means what happens inside the chamber


The chamber is full of air blowing upwards towards the ceiling an circulates round some tubing and back under to then go upwards again..

Think they said it was about 110mph winds. If the body is vertical then the wind travels around it easier as you are more aero dynamic, but one the body is in a horizontal position it traps the air and lifts you, therefore flying takes place!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yes please - more lateral thinking puzzles


----------



## Jem

I asked claire for pics and she wouldn't but I think Rob could be persuaded......... :devil2:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> The chamber is full of air blowing upwards towards the ceiling an circulates round some tubing and back under to then go upwards again..
> 
> Think they said it was about 110mph winds. If the body is vertical then the wind travels around it easier as you are more aero dynamic, but one the body is in a horizontal position it traps the air and lifts you, therefore flying takes place!


I wanna do it too :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yes please - more lateral thinking puzzles


No because I get them all right, all of the time, they are too easy .......I mean it


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yes please - more lateral thinking puzzles


okk then here it goes :

DDDDDDDDDD

DDDDDDDDDD

DDD*WEST*DDD

DDDDDDDDDD

DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> No because I get them all right, all of the time, they are too easy .......I mean it


Oh hush you! :001_tt2:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> No because I get them all right, all of the time, they are too easy .......I mean it


that's not true smarty pants  ..you didn't answer each of them ....but yes you did give some correct answers


----------



## Danzx6r

Hmmmmm

Easy peasy

West Indies 

Dan


----------



## Goose

haha Definatley do it!!

Yeah Claire said to me that she wasnt going to due to her face blowing in the wind!


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> Easy peasy
> 
> West Indies
> 
> Dan


excellent ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Danzx6r said:



> Hmmmmm
> 
> Easy peasy
> 
> West Indies
> 
> Dan


x2 - bl00dy door went at work so I couldn't reply!


----------



## ragahav

want another one ?


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> x2 - bl00dy door went at work so I couldn't reply!


better luck next time


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

yes please


----------



## Jem

I'll give you one Dan


----------



## Jem

oh and a puzzle .........


----------



## Jem

sorry couldn't resist early morning smut:whistling:

have a peep in his journal WA - he is cute - good base for big handsome muscles ahem, scuse me, bit dehydrated *runs off to get water* & tell Babyyo....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WA - trots off to go and scam!


----------



## Danzx6r

woohoo I'll have both please


----------



## Jem

. You are driving down the road in your car on a wild, stormy night, when you pass by a bus stop and you see three people waiting for the bus

An old lady who looks as if she is about to die.

An old friend who once saved your life.

The perfect partner you have been dreaming about.

Knowing that there can only be one passenger in your car, whom would you choose?


----------



## Danzx6r

Let my mate take the car & the Granny to hospital & stay at the bus stop with you  hahaha


----------



## ragahav

you will give the car keys to your friends and tell him to take the old lady to hospital while you will stay with our perfect partner in the stand waiting for him to send someone back for pick up..( you get ot spend time with dream partner, help friend and old lady all at the same time ..) :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

damn I was writing slow


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> Let my mate take the car & the Granny to hospital & stay at the bus stop with you  hahaha


THE BOY IS SMOOTH :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Ok here is another one ..fine one word that can be attached to each of the following word below to make meaningful word

back

short

watch


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> damn I was writing slow


aah still love ya Rag :thumbup1:


----------



## Danzx6r

29 years of practice


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Dan you have too much time!


----------



## Jem

woohoo one thousand posts - what a ho I am

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jem

There are six eggs in the basket. Six people each take one of the eggs. How can it be that one egg is left in the basket?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> woohoo one thousand posts - what a ho I am
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


that's certainly a feat ..congrats


----------



## Danzx6r

Someone took an egg and kept it in the basket!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> . You are driving down the road in your car on a wild, stormy night, when you pass by a bus stop and you see three people waiting for the bus
> 
> An old lady who looks as if she is about to die.
> 
> An old friend who once saved your life.
> 
> The perfect partner you have been dreaming about.
> 
> Knowing that there can only be one passenger in your car, whom would you choose?


What Dan said.. Good answer..


----------



## Danzx6r

1000 posts since March!... thats all these puzzles hun!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Some greedy git took the basket as well as the egg


----------



## Jem

mmmm smartie pants :smartass:

I like it ...

suppose you read books too ?????


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Some greedy git took the basket as well as the egg


toooo slow WA babes get with the hot fingers


----------



## Jem

OMG it says 'Getting huge' above my avvy - how do I get rid of that - that is not exactly good is it

after all I am a Laaaydeee - dont wanna be Huge .........

Help


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> OMG it says 'Getting huge' above my avvy - how do I get rid of that - that is not exactly good is it
> 
> after all I am a Laaaydeee - dont wanna be Huge .........
> 
> Help


Under your CP control panel you can change that siht up!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> toooo slow WA babes get with the hot fingers


Would have thought she would be good with her fingers...


----------



## Jem

Just shows how wrong you can be Goosey - she is sooo slow ....get a move on girly


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> 1000 posts since March!... thats all these puzzles hun!


Mostly smut actually ............. :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> OMG it says 'Getting huge' above my avvy - how do I get rid of that - that is not exactly good is it
> 
> after all I am a Laaaydeee - dont wanna be Huge .........
> 
> Help


go to your user CP


----------



## Danzx6r

LQ - you know the score... is that another puzzle because you got me! :confused1: :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Just shows how wrong you can be Goosey - she is sooo slow ....get a move on girly


She needs to keep on practising!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I am sooooo busy more like - trying to do 3 peoples work today and the IT dude is downloading Lost or something so the whole server is crazy slow!

And Goose I am very good with my hands!


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> LQ - you know the score... is that another puzzle because you got me! :confused1: :thumb:


No its not - WA knows :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am sooooo busy more like - trying to do 3 peoples work today and the IT dude is downloading Lost or something so the whole server is crazy slow!
> 
> And Goose I am very good with my hands!


aaahhh I am sooo not busy - yet *touches wood*

In fact gonna get ready to go gym in a min .... :whistling:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> And Goose I am very good with my hands!


I am one of those people who dont believe in things unless I see it for myself..

An example would be a ghost aswell


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I am one of those people who dont believe in things unless I see it for myself..
> 
> An example would be a ghost aswell


Have seen someone in my house ....had a priest to come and bless the house - lots of things happened - never believed before but it was horrid


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Have seen someone in my house ....had a priest to come and bless the house - lots of things happened - never believed before but it was horrid


Yeah that doesnt sound to nice!! Not yet experienced anything like that...

Did you get smutty with him?


----------



## Jem

PMSL goosey - it was a child actually

.....it does not like being left in the house alone we think....

when I came back off a holiday me and then t'other half were just going to bed after driving back from airport [was about 3 in the morning] as we lay down in the bed, the chest of drawers in the corner lifted itself off the ground and dropped back down...that is straight up, no word of a lie but you prob all think I'm bonkers...

Lots of stuff happened up to this point but it was only when my fella saw this that he truly believed me and ran off to church !!!!!

You should have seen him, it was funny in a fecked up way .....I had got used to all the goings on whilst he was totally freaked out

We had holy water from the priest, prayers to say, myrrh to burn in the doorways, the lot !!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

where is claire hiding today :confused1:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> PMSL goosey - it was a child actually
> 
> .....it does not like being left in the house alone we think....
> 
> when I came back off a holiday me and then t'other half were just going to bed after driving back from airport [was about 3 in the morning] as we lay down in the bed, the chest of drawers in the corner lifted itself off the ground and dropped back down...that is straight up, no word of a lie but you prob all think I'm bonkers...
> 
> Lots of stuff happened up to this point but it was only when my fella saw this that he truly believed me and ran off to church !!!!!
> 
> You should have seen him, it was funny in a fecked up way .....I had got used to all the goings on whilst he was totally freaked out
> 
> We had holy water from the priest, prayers to say, myrrh to burn in the doorways, the lot !!!!!!


Thats insane! I love it.. hahaha

That is odd though, never experienced anything like that touch wood!!!



ragahav said:


> where is claire hiding today :confused1:


Shes hiding from the dredded "upload your bodyflight picture"


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Shes hiding from the dredded "upload your bodyflight picture"


okk now I too want to see those pics ..lets gang up together :bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> weebam.... you make me feel worth less with all "this he is my best mate" and "we are like twins" carry on wish there was a smily face for someone barthing all over lol.
> 
> I truely thought what we had goin was un touchable :confused1: im off too sulk myself to sleep and dream only of my girlfreind and good times to come :tongue: Now get ur t1ts out or were they ur guns :laugh: :beer:


AAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAAA!!! I am unsure if I'm laughing at the audacity of you, your laughable courage to ask me to get my breasticles oot or the sheer hilarity of your post! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha!!! Leafy, you know we're buddies. I took your hand and led you through the techical side of UK-M!!!! haha!!

We have our laughs too. Nothing untoward I might add, for anyone lying in the bushes waiting to pounce!!!!!

But MaxM is my uk-m bro. No-one can compare with that shchizz!!!



HELP ME said:


> I think w338bam n max hav been on here long enuf to know they r havn innocent fun! Its all innocent! Seems that Max n w33 kno that each r pretty sreious bout their mates! Its the newbies like me that come in n flirt big time with those who r taken without even makn a mark on the board with knowledge or anything besides flirtations! Askin 4 sumones numbr 1st time u talk to them on forum such as mistress did really makes one question intention on board! Where W33 has totallty made a name 4 herself in good way! She has acknowledged that she has a fiancee n is having fun banter with max n zues! Mistress is brand new askin 4 numbers n questioning if max loves gf! W33 knows max betr and she hasn't seemed to question his love for his gf. They both seem to know that w33 loves her fiancee n Max loves his soon to b fiancee. I am a sensitive chick lookin 4 love- yet I didn't make 1st 20 posts askn max if he was truly in love n askin for his number. BAM is rite... Some need to back off. Including me, but I didn't like vibe coming from Misstress. I've enjoyed the innocent flirtin but seems Mistress -hence her name she chose-has othr intentions! Can't joke with oldies on board bout cheatin n sex til uve shown your true aelf n trustworthiness. No one needa a chic or newbie male buttin in n actin like they can flirt n take ovr thread that was here long b4 us! I've laid back til now to learn all situations where mistress jumped rite in


Much respect to you for your honesty. When I first joined the site I sussed everyone out first before I unleashed the BAM in me!!!

This is the problem with forums, too many people are quick to jump in. Christ MaxM could be 50cent for all newcomers know! I could be Megan Fox!!!! I wish!!! :thumb:

But, it takes a whole lot more of a person to say what you just did so I applaud you.......

STANDING OVATION BRONZERS........!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:



MaxMuscle said:


> That is a very sensible approach and I agree there is a lot of truth to what you stated.
> 
> W33 and I have been friends for a while now and we know our boundaries with what we can say. I can tell her she is beautiful and she can tell me how handsome I am. I don't take offense and neither does my gf.
> 
> I am aware of Johnny and respect him very much so her and I are protective of one another. Don't worry though help me. You are single and despite the circumstance your under we are here to learn, improve ourselves, and have fun.
> 
> I love you all and I don't hold a grudge so its in the past in my book.


Agreed! 



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> The Sun is out AGAIN it's BEAUTIFUL! :thumb:


Grrrrrrr!!! Gonny send it up here for a wee while please!!! :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

Hello fellow Bronzers just passing through, hope u all had good weekend! x


----------



## Jojo 007

ok brain not working just realised its actually tuesday and not monday.....looooong weekend, please excuse me!


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Jojo, great photos's! Is that your fella in you profile pic!? He's in great shape... did I hear he is a Natty!? :thumb:

Dan


----------



## Goose

Yeah he is Natty mate.

Hes user is Fivos on here, Much respected fella!

Jojo- The show was awesome! A real eye opener for me


----------



## W33BAM

Jojo 007 said:


> ok brain not working just realised its actually tuesday and not monday.....looooong weekend, please excuse me!


I'm having one of them days too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

Thanks Goose! Go Nattys! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007

W33BAM said:


> I'm having one of them days too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


problem is, im always having one of these days :whistling: lol! x


----------



## Jojo 007

Danzx6r said:


> Hi Jojo, great photos's! Is that your fella in you profile pic!? He's in great shape... did I hear he is a Natty!? :thumb:
> 
> Dan


thank you, yea he is me fella was our year anniversay on saturday :lol: yep he a natty, he doing Nabba SW show on Sat and then doing NPA in a little while........looking forward to seeing him compete! Think he doing the over 40's :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

Goose said:


> Yeah he is Natty mate.
> 
> Hes user is Fivos on here, Much respected fella!
> 
> Jojo- The show was awesome! A real eye opener for me


It was shame never really got to see anyone on stage, saw all the guys backstage though......but did manage to see the fitness girl :whistling: :lol: Will be nice this weekend though cos i will get to see the show!


----------



## Danzx6r

Congratulations!!!

Good luck to him.... over 40's... doesnt look it :wink:

Dan


----------



## Gym Bunny

You're kidding me? No way does he look over 40s early 30s maybe!

JoJo...I'm having one of those days too. My boss just pointed out my jumper was on inside out...took it off then she cracked up when she realised my t-shirt was inside out. :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

Gym Bunny said:


> You're kidding me? No way does he look over 40s early 30s maybe!
> 
> JoJo...I'm having one of those days too. My boss just pointed out my jumper was on inside out...took it off then she cracked up when she realised my t-shirt was inside out. :lol:


 :lol: :thumb: :lol: u nutter!!! I gather ur also not a 'morning person' either?!?!? I still feel half asleep now! :lol:

yea Fiv is 41 this year, better not let him see these posts he'll start to get a big head lol! i suppose hes not bad for his age :lol: !!! xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

No not a morning person...more a night owl!


----------



## Jojo 007

Gym Bunny said:


> No not a morning person...more a night owl!


same here, im wide awake when most are fast asleep!


----------



## HELP ME

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone had a good night's sleep! I've been at work about an hour, and it seems like forever already! I can;t wait until 4 oclock comes! Bam and Max, I appreciate your responses last night. Again, sorry I smashed you and Mistress.... Just new here and don't want to step on anyone's toes or see another newbie make us look bad!  I will be searching the forum for a good diet to help burn stubborn fat as quick as possible....along with cardio, I work out with weights 2 or 3 times a week. If you know of any good places on forum to find a good diet, or have any advice, I would appreciate it. I do know you guys hear this all the time so I will search first as not to bug you all!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Help Me. It's all done, dusted and forgotten darling.

Have a look in the diet section, I think Pscarb posted a thread to help beginners.

Perhaps start up a training journal in members pictures section to track your progress and get feedback. Or post up one in Getting Started forum.


----------



## badger

ragahav said:


> Max and Mistress got into a cozy banter and entertained us, and contributed few pages to this thread, but before this could go anywhere Help Me cut the budding scandal ...and after that suddenly Zeus jumped in and the love story got in to triangle cum quadrangle and then started strings of sorry ( :lol: sorry ) ..Max claimed Zeus but before the story could take another turn here came Mak and claimed Max for himself now all parties are locked in serious battle for their claims with simmering tension about infidelity, cheating in the background and then ..then came the masterstroke from Zeus with the nekkid pics ............then there were some other characters who chipped int to run parallel track Gym Bunny, Wa3, Jem uncle Bob with his wisdom ..............................
> 
> ;:;;;;;
> 
> phew ..............and people wonder why this thread is galloping .........


Top synopsis Rag, wish i'd seen this first would have saved me 5 mins of my life i'm never getting back  F*ck me not been on for a couple of days and stumble straight back into "Eastenders the USA special" 

Hows tricks peeps, just finished work got wed & thurs off :clap: Back to chicken and tuna after the shame of the sunday pizza and pintfest debacle, on the plus side hammered legs on sun, chest and tri's yesterday and gonna go down and chuck a back and bi's out in a bit. Gonna chuck some reps about shout at me if i miss anyone.


----------



## Jem

Afternoon all, trust we are all loving one another today .................. :wub:

Just back from gym - odd session, all over the place really

wore my 'feck off I'm training' t shirt - it had the opposite affect ..... :whistling:


----------



## Danzx6r

Afternoon Jem


----------



## Jem

erm not today .........


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Top synopsis Rag, wish i'd seen this first would have saved me 5 mins of my life i'm never getting back  F*ck me not been on for a couple of days and stumble straight back into "Eastenders the USA special"
> 
> Hows tricks peeps, just finished work got wed & thurs off :clap: Back to chicken and tuna after the shame of the sunday pizza and pintfest debacle, on the plus side hammered legs on sun, chest and tri's yesterday and gonna go down and chuck a back and bi's out in a bit. Gonna chuck some reps about shout at me if i miss anyone.


thanks badge...  ...

I am on fast today..so milk, fruits only ..........


----------



## badger

You're on a fast Rag, is this a religious thing or are you dieting ?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> erm not today .........


Well you haven't been yourself lately and I am becoming suspicious :innocent: ...

now ..are you Jem or a person using her identity ..


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> erm not today .........


you've not had another little accident whilst squatting have you Jem :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> You're on a fast Rag, is this a religious thing or are you dieting ?


no buddy, it's a religious thing ...I have been observing it since I was a child ..every tuesday ..although it's becoming bit difficult ever since I started training 2 years back ..and plus the work schedule doesn't help either


----------



## Goose

You guys confuzzle me!!


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> You guys *confuzzle *me!!


well that word actually confuses me


----------



## ragahav

but why ?


----------



## badger

What's the significance behind every tues then mate ? I assume your a hindu, living in India ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> What's the significance behind every tues then mate ? I assume your a hindu, living in India ?


You assumption is very correct mate ...I am from India and I am a Hindu.

Actually in our religion every day of the week is associated with a God with special powers or associated with something in nature or natural forces. So one observes fast for that day according to what one wishes for or whoever one wants to pray to. For me it's religious and scientific thing too. Resting my stomach once a week seems a good idea and plus the day Tuesday is associated with God Hanuman who is associated with power (physical, mental), inner strength, intelligence and knowledge..I was advised by my Mom, when I was a kid, to observe fast on this day and so I did. I have continued since then. Generally students keep fast on this day, I mean the religious ones ....


----------



## badger

Nice one mate, always interested in other people cultures and beliefs, fair play to you pal :thumb:


----------



## badger

Off to gym catch up with you in a bit


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Nice one mate, always interested in other people cultures and beliefs, fair play to you pal :thumb:


Nice to hear that 



badger said:


> Off to gym catch up with you in a bit


cya


----------



## ragahav

was just watching this clilp of Arnold ...


----------



## Jem

hello peeps yes it is me - really


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I think she needs some companionship... :whistling:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> hello peeps yes it is me - really


so why are you so quiet these days ..that's not so Jem of you :confused1: :confused1: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

I know I am trying to do 10 things at once - on low carbs

*brain not functioning properly


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I know I am trying to do 10 things at once - on low carbs
> 
> *brain not functioning properly


hmmm............. :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

Spread love for the day..have returned all reps .. Max I still owe you one more ..but can't rep you again immediately ..but you are on top of my rep list  ..


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks Rag, I will hit you back as always...You know this


  :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Where has claire vanished today ? :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I think Rob locked her in the closet.... :lol:


hmm.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Sorry Jem...Wasn't trying to hurt you're feelings...It sounds like you could just use a nice massage or something... Too bad since that is my field... :whistling:


*booking flights now*

x


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I think Rob locked her in the closet.... :lol:


I miss her ....... :innocent:


----------



## dan the man

how do all hows work been for every1 im on my way to the gym now for some chest tonight


----------



## Jem

Hello Dan


----------



## dan the man

hello how was your days work


----------



## badger

Been alright mate thanks, nice steady day, except for fact radio packed up in my lorry so been sat in deathly silence up to Middlesboro and back again. Even better it's my 2 days off wed +thurs :bounce:


----------



## Jem

I did no work - it was really really quiet so I went to the gym and trained chest !!


----------



## HELP ME

Max, I can't reply to your visitor messages yet! You changed your avatar? I liked the other one, but you look very nice in that pic too! ha. As for me posting pics... I am 5'5", 127 ilb... My stomach has excess fat and my thighs and butt are big in my eyes!!!!! ??? Not sure if I want to post pics online..... don't quite have enough self confidence yet!!

:confused1:​


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Max, I can't reply to your visitor messages yet! You changed your avatar? I liked the other one, but you look very nice in that pic too! ha. As for me posting pics... I am 5'5", 127 ilb... My stomach has excess fat and my thighs and butt are big in my eyes!!!!! ??? Not sure if I want to post pics online..... don't quite have enough self confidence yet!!
> 
> :confused1:​


Photoshop :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Hey I was the same way, But i posted mine yesterday and I got compliments. Were here cause we are working towards perfection, if we were there we wouldn't need to come on here and ask questions. You could send them to my phone or email...J/k :whistling:


I was too - now I cant stop bearing all .......... :lol: :lol: :lol: gets me into trouble !

But no, seriously - if you dont want to then dont - but secretly you prob do & if you do you will be relieved that you did because you see all your flaws - others will see all the good points first I guarantee you 

JUST GO FOR IT HUN


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Photoshop :thumb:


cheeky beggar isn't he ............as if you need it :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> cheeky beggar isn't he ............as if you need it :thumb:


it was an innocent suggestion :whistling: ....wasn't implying that it was needed ..hell how would I know, never met her in person


----------



## bigbob33

hello:laugh:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> it was an innocent suggestion :whistling: ....wasn't implying that it was needed ..hell how would I know, never met her in person


chilllllllllll was joking - I know you are not a nasty person

OMG its not that time of night again is it ....is it a full moon, does everyone change :w00t:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> chilllllllllll was joking - I know you are not a nasty person
> 
> OMG its not that time of night again is it ....is it a full moon, does everyone change :w00t:


:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Hello big bob why have you been so quiet lately ...hows everything with you


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> What flight are you on...? I am warming my massage oils and putting fresh sheets on my table.... Another no-show im afraid.


I am closer to you, and I could use a massage..... Are you any good? Does your gf get regular massages? How nice...she better since you are a pro at it! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> What flight are you on...? I am warming my massage oils and putting fresh sheets on my table.... Another no-show im afraid.


OMG it sounds delightful - I was having regular monthly massages and I think I began to take them for granted - missing them now - but that's the credit crunch - it was the cleaner or the massages !!!!!

Right gonna have to book one - might be a bit tooooo out of my budget and time restrictions to get to you though ........... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Alright all I am going to go eat my lunch... I will be back in an hour or so.
> 
> I want to know where the W33BAM is today....? Locked up with Claire I think


hey claire is mine - stop spreading vicious rumours ............ :whistling:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> hello:laugh:


Never fear, bob is here

Hooray !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> hey claire is mine - stop spreading vicious rumours ............ :whistling:





MaxMuscle said:


> They are both MIA


Poor Rob ... :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> They are both MIA


me no understandy :innocent: what is MIA


----------



## Mistress

HELP ME said:


> I appreciate the kind words! Ur a taken man... Goodlooking, but not single so askin 4 email or numbr or pming is innapprporiate in my book. Nuf sed! Hold onto gf... Have fun with those u trust to flirt with... Stay away from homewreckers! Now... How do I best get rid of baby fat? Belly n thighs? Doin cardio 3x a week for 20 mins at 130hr.???


130hr.???


----------



## HELP ME

Mistress said:


> 130hr.???


Afternoon all. hope everyones workout went well.... Anyway i would really like it if everyone wouldt be so quick to pass judgement on me for messing around with the boys yesterday.. Im actually areally nice person and im not some how did you put it help me "homewrecker", and first off MAX asked for my info first so dont jump on my ass please.. I have apoligized more than i should have, and it didnt do me any good because some of you seem to think callin me pretty much everyting in the book is called for and deserved.. And in any case Max obviously doesnt really love his gf or he wouldnt be flirting with any women on here.. Very respectful to the mrs.. But that being said i am once again sorry for yesterday especially for puttin max n a bad situation... now can we move on from this trash talk and high school bs......

Hope everyone enjoys there day..... :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> Hello big bob why have you been so quiet lately ...hows everything with you


just been busy! Catching up while I can


----------



## Jem

OMG not again .......PMSL

Listen you are both very welcome girls

If you really cannot get on then put each other on ignore -- but stick around and chat nonsense, bbing, work whatever ....

We are a very loving thread !!!!


----------



## HELP ME

Jem said:


> OMG not again .......PMSL
> 
> Listen you are both very welcome girls
> 
> If you really cannot get on then put each other on ignore -- but stick around and chat nonsense, bbing, work whatever ....
> 
> We are a very loving thread !!!!


I agree Jem. I am very ha[[y on here and today has been great. I have nothing against Mistress, it's just that she returns on here and starts saying things about Max's gf again. Does she have any idea? She basically stated that he doesn't love his gf cuz he flirts with everyone. Can't we all have innocent flirting or does something have to lead to not loving your gf because of innocent flirting> Just my thoughts... Maybe Max doesn't love his gf...none of our business, but he did say ysterday that she is the one he plans on marrying...would you say that if you didn't love her?


----------



## ragahav

Hey Mistress and Help Me...cut it out ....... .no one needs to apologize and make comments on personal relationship ...Help Me I gathered that you have been through a bad experience and so you were viewing situation through a certain perspective and Mistress please don't pass such remarks ...whatever happened I think you knew it was just a banter .....

.......it was all just a banter and rant ...nobody took it seriously here..neither should you ...Max wasn't flirting, Zeus isn't gay and neither is Mak . :lol:

now if any of you are interested, I might as well pass on the information that I am single and ready to mingle .. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

HELP ME said:


> Max, I can't reply to your visitor messages yet! You changed your avatar? I liked the other one, but you look very nice in that pic too! ha. As for me posting pics... I am 5'5", 127 ilb... My stomach has excess fat and my thighs and butt are big in my eyes!!!!! ??? Not sure if I want to post pics online..... don't quite have enough self confidence yet!!
> 
> :confused1:​


Help Me you can't PM or post on your wall until you have been here a month. I think you can post on other peoples walls/albums though.

Re the pics.....believe me, we are all our own worst critics. It took over a year before I posted a pic of my humoungous a$$ on another forum and was taken to task for having issues with it. Unfortunately I am now utterly shameless and it's on at least 4 sites now. :lol:

Even if you don't want to post pics up take them, so that when you have made progress towards the physique you deserve you can see how far you have come.



Jem said:


> I was too - now I cant stop bearing all .......... :lol: :lol: :lol: gets me into trouble !
> 
> But no, seriously - if you dont want to then dont - but secretly you prob do & if you do you will be relieved that you did because you see all your flaws - others will see all the good points first I guarantee you
> 
> JUST GO FOR IT HUN


Yeah, agreed! Jem was mega harsh on herself and then showed us she has a jawdroppingly gorgeous figure that is beautifully proportioned.



Jem said:


> hey claire is mine - stop spreading vicious rumours ............ :whistling:


Biatch! You told me you loved me :crying:


----------



## Mistress

thanks jem... how is your day going? im thinking about going to the gym and hitting the bag for awhile, need to get somed crazy agression out... i have the day off and i dont know what to do with the day


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I want to know where the W33BAM is today....? Locked up with Claire I think


Never fret my good man, I am here!!! Been out most of today so not been online much.

I'm tanning J up tonight, just one coat to see how he's looking so I won't be online tonight either. :crying: :crying:

But don't be sad I'll be here tomorrow....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Max wasn't flirting, Zeus isn't gay and neither is Mak . :lol:
> 
> now if any of you are interested, I might as well pass on the information that I am single and ready to mingle .. :lol:


LMFAO aaah Rag we do love you ..........well this is a newsflash !! Zeus & Mak arent gay ? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Never fret my good man, I am here!!! Been out most of today so not been online much.
> 
> I'm tanning J up tonight, just one coat to see how he's looking so I won't be online tonight either. :crying: :crying:
> 
> But don't be sad I'll be here tomorrow....


aah Bam we missed ya !!!!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> LMFAO aaah Rag we do love you ..........well this is a newsflash !! Zeus & Mak arent gay ? :whistling:


sshhhhhhh... Jem what are you doing ...I will tell you all about the real deal later in our secret PM chat session .. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> LMFAO aaah Rag we do love you ..........well this is a newsflash !! Zeus & Mak arent gay ? :whistling:


 No....they are just special friends.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> It took over a year before I posted a pic of my humoungous a$$ on another forum
> 
> *its not mahoosive by the way, its shapely and actually quite feckin small - we may have to resort to pming measurements to provie my pointy Lys *
> 
> and was taken to task for having issues with it. Unfortunately I am now utterly shameless and it's on at least 4 sites now. :lol:
> 
> *a wanton hussy is what you see here - she is wanton everyone all of the time !!!*
> 
> Even if you don't want to post pics up take them, so that when you have made progress towards the physique you deserve you can see how far you have come.
> 
> *Here, here *
> 
> Yeah, agreed! Jem was mega harsh on herself and then showed us she has a jawdroppingly gorgeous figure that is beautifully proportioned.
> 
> *LMFAO - fibber, fibber *
> 
> Biatch! You told me you loved me :crying:


*She is my weekend girl, you all week * :tongue:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> sshhhhhhh... Jem what are you doing ...I will tell you all about the real deal later in our secret PM chat session .. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Hey Mistress and Help Me...cut it out ....... .no one needs to apologize and make comments on personal relationship ...Help Me I gathered that you have been through a bad experience and so you were viewing situation through a certain perspective and Mistress please don't pass such remarks ...whatever happened I think you knew it was just a banter .....
> 
> .......it was all just a banter and rant ...nobody took it seriously here..neither should you ...Max wasn't flirting, Zeus isn't gay and neither is Mak . :lol:
> 
> now if any of you are interested, I might as well pass on the information that I am single and ready to mingle .. :lol:


Rag you are inspired today i love you man........quality I did giggle. Anyways we are motoring again and mistress just go with the flow hun.....nobody has got anything to prove to anybody but we are all loved up on the Bronze thread and look after our own which you will become soon enough so cool we all good. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> No....they are just special friends.


now this how one should convey in public forum :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> aah Bam we missed ya !!!!


Awe bless ya cottons chook, all is fine, just real busy the day.... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *She is my weekend girl, you all week * :tongue:


I'm on a fecking TIMESHARE?????? :ban:

Right you're on. I shall get my tapemeasure and measure it for you now. It IS big and it wobbles. My ex used to love jiggling it with his hand. I can just about fit it into a pair of size 14 jeans.

And YES you have a gorgeously proportioned body. I adore your legs and if people don't believe me go drool over her pictures, I mean inspect...not drool, no no perving at all. :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

HELP ME said:


> I agree Jem. I am very ha[[y on here and today has been great. I have nothing against Mistress, it's just that she returns on here and starts saying things about Max's gf again. Does she have any idea? She basically stated that he doesn't love his gf cuz he flirts with everyone. Can't we all have innocent flirting or does something have to lead to not loving your gf because of innocent flirting> Just my thoughts... Maybe Max doesn't love his gf...none of our business, but he did say ysterday that she is the one he plans on marrying...would you say that if you didn't love her?


Dont worry about it hun .....let it wash over you :laugh: - Poor Max is eating his dinner innocently while all of this is going on .... 

change of subject needed I think !


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Rag you are inspired today i love you man........quality I did giggle. Anyways we are motoring again and mistress just go with the flow hun.....nobody has got anything to prove to anybody but we are all loved up on the Bronze thread and look after our own which you will become soon enough so cool we all good. :thumb: :thumb :


thanks Rickski ..I think a little of Jen has rubbed on me :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Rag you are inspired today i love you man........quality I did giggle. Anyways we are motoring again and mistress just go with the flow hun.....nobody has got anything to prove to anybody but we are all loved up on the Bronze thread and look after our own which you will become soon enough so cool we all good. :thumb: :thumb :


Nicely put - very succinct :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Mistress said:


> thanks jem... how is your day going? im thinking about going to the gym and hitting the bag for awhile, need to get somed crazy agression out... i have the day off and i dont know what to do with the day


My day is coolio julio - hiding from thunder n lightening at the moment - its really loud

Now yes, hitting the bag at the gym is good intensive cardio - we like that - go with it :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Do I train now or not I always train in the day but been busy today so shal I sharn't I advice needed.


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Are you flirting with my Woman? Just wait till I get my hands on you... :confused1:


I am - and guess what - she likes it :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: - ha ha de ha ha - chase me chase me


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Do I train now or not I always train in the day but been busy today so shal I sharn't I advice needed.


if it's your training day ..go for it ..


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Are you using the ProTan


Aye! Just one or 2 wee coats just to see how he's looking... He's still 11 days out and still to salt load etc but just wanna see how dry and grainy he's looking and any problem areas that don't show under normal light...

I'll start tanning him proper next wednesday and finish off with Dream tan.



MaxMuscle said:


> Are you flirting with my Woman? Just wait till I get my hands on you... :confused1:


TeeHeeHeeHee!! I best not tell you about all the emails and text messages she's been inundating me with then!! Oh and the courier delivered roses she sent!! hahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Good shock to the system Ricks - DO IT


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> Just do it Rickski....


Thanks Max and Raghav I was waiting for inspiration and it came in spades so off to the gym see you all in an hour or so, thanks guys.


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Aye! Just one or 2 wee coats just to see how he's looking... He's still 11 days out and still to salt load etc but just wanna see how dry and grainy he's looking and any problem areas that don't show under normal light...
> 
> I'll start tanning him proper next wednesday and finish off with Dream tan.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful task - hope you put those black sheets on ????
> 
> TeeHeeHeeHee!! I best not tell you about all the emails and text messages she's been inundating me with then!! Oh and the courier delivered roses she sent!! hahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You told .........now claire will find out as well


----------



## Rickski

And Jems thanx xxx


----------



## HELP ME

I will definteily take pics to see my progress. Hopefully once I see some progress made, then I will post before and after pics.... I would love to have the confidense that all of you have on here!  You guys all have gorgeous bodies..... :beer:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Thanks Max and Raghav I was waiting for inspiration and it came in spades so off to the gym see you all in an hour or so, thanks guys.


good ...happy lifting ..cya


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> And Jems thanx xxx


yeah you're lucky about to neg you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Leafman...Front and center, I have reps for you but cant find an posts and I have been digging


 :confused1: wiv dis post you are confusing me - where is leafy - he is not here, I did not hear him call, are you feeling ok Max ?


----------



## Jem

s'ok then - you have paid me in full !!!


----------



## Jem

and it kept me going all day.............you are a powerful boy !!!


----------



## Jem

and it kept me going all day.............you are a powerful boy !!!

did I rep you ???


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> NOt that I have seen but no worries....
> 
> hmmmm....BOY?


 It's an endearment...roll with it. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

posting twice - something wrong with me laptop - doing funny things !!!!

Ok strapping hunk of man:beer:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> MIA= Missing In Action:lol:


ayee...I thought it was something else, I think I should take a break from trashy talks .. :lol:


----------



## HELP ME

I believe it wasJem or Gym Bunny who mentioned that you could post a visoitor message to someone's board, but couldn't respond to one until you have 100 posts.... How do you post a message to someone's board? Is there a place to search how to do that if n one feels like wasting their time helping me? ... hate to be a bother.


----------



## Gym Bunny

HELP ME said:


> I believe it wasJem or Gym Bunny who mentioned that you could post a visoitor message to someone's board, but couldn't respond to one until you have 100 posts.... How do you post a message to someone's board? Is there a place to search how to do that if n one feels like wasting their time helping me? ... hate to be a bother.


 I might be wrong. But if you go to someones page there should be a little box that you can type, like the quick response box on threads. If there isn't then I was wrong. :blush:


----------



## ragahav

suppose you want to post me message then click on my user name it will take you to my page where you can see message board to post message under Visitor Message tab


----------



## HELP ME

Gym Bunny said:


> I might be wrong. But if you go to someones page there should be a little box that you can type, like the quick response box on threads. If there isn't then I was wrong. :blush:


I don't see it...No biggie! Thanks for trying though. I'm a measley newbie so when I get to bronze or something worthwhile, I may be able to see that box!  thanks tho!


----------



## Gym Bunny

HELP ME said:


> I don't see it...No biggie! Thanks for trying though. I'm a measley newbie so when I get to bronze or something worthwhile, I may be able to see that box!  thanks tho!


Yeah sounds like you need to wait till you hit bronze.


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> suppose you want to post me message then click on my user name it will take you to my page where you can see message board to post message under Visitor Message tab


I tried to send you a visitor message but only the blue tab wsa highlighted....no where for me to write... My sweet notes to you will have to be on the wide open thread!


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> I tried to send you a visitor message but only the blue tab wsa highlighted....no where for me to write... My sweet notes to you will have to be on the wide open thread!


well I guess then we both will have to wait for a while for you to be able to send me those notes ...


----------



## Judas

hi guys, been trying to get hold of a college adviser all day and had college, everyone ok?


----------



## ragahav

hey Judas,

which college are you in and what are you studying ..


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> What flight are you on...? I am warming my massage oils and putting fresh sheets on my table.... Another no-show im afraid.


I am not on any flight, I am driving over.....so get those massage oils warmed up beeyatch!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Im okay.... I owed alot of reps from yesterday so I have been tracking all down to repay my gratitude....


Where's mine fecker!!


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> well I guess then we both will have to wait for a while for you to be able to send me those notes ...


Unfortunately, yes....

I am getting off work early today! YEAH!! Heading to the gym before I have to pick up my lil guy! I am going to do 45 mins cardio (as Max and Jem suggested upping my cardio) and then i am going to do some tricep and back work!!! I did check out PSCarbs help for beginners. Thanks for all your help guys!  Have a good day to the Americans, and a good night to the Others (it is night there now, right???) :confused1:


----------



## Judas

ragahav said:


> hey Judas,
> 
> which college are you in and what are you studying ..


Hey mate, I am studying a level 3 in ICT(Equivalent to 3 alevels)...But I want to go Dental school. So I need to find out what A levels I will need to take at college. Also, I will need to find out if I need to pay for them. How was your day?


----------



## ragahav

ZEUS said:


> I am not on any flight, I am driving over.....so get those massage oils warmed up beeyatch!!!!:laugh:


ye :bounce: it's my favorite couple again


----------



## ragahav

Hey Zeus,

where have you been


----------



## Judas

Yeah, alright Zeus mate? Where have you been?


----------



## Guest

ragahav said:


> Hey Zeus,
> 
> where have you been


I have been lurking around. Not been on quite as much the last week.  I have been fairly busy with work and been doing some fishing:thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> *Thats nice...Real nice... Going to go sulk in the corner of the bathroom now. *


Nope!! I'm gonna leave you in suspenders until show day!!! TeeHeeHee!!

I'll mail you a pic laters when I take some....



Jem said:


> You told .........now claire will find out as well


Eeek, sorry my favorite sexy stalker!! I just had to share my fortune!!

Now.... I can't find my bunny.... or my large pot..... or my favorite underwear..... You wouldn't know anything about that would you???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Judas said:


> Hey mate, I am studying a level in ICT...But I want to go Dental school. So I need to find out what A levels I will need to take at college. Also, I will need to find out if I need to pay for them. How was your day?


My day..hmm...well I am waiting to hear from universities I have applied to. I did my bachelors in engineering in ICT. Now I have applied for Master in US and European univ. Some trouble is coming every now and then regarding financial documents ..Whole day I am busy with my work writing research proposals and my application stuff. ...


----------



## Judas

ragahav said:


> My day..hmm...well I am waiting to hear from universities I have applied to. I did my bachelors in engineering in ICT. Now I have applied for Master in US and European univ. Some trouble is coming every now and then regarding financial documents ..Whole day I am busy with my work writing research proposals and my application stuff. ...


Originally I was meant to be going university to study Media - but I've decided that it's really not for me. Heard back from all my university's and got accepted.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ragahav - the thread has gone hay wire again in the time I have been gone - may I have a re-cap or have I not missed anything much?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> I have been lurking around. Not been on quite as much the last week. I have been fairly busy with work and been doing some fishing:thumbup1:


 I am so jealous! Not been fishing in over a year now. Did you catch anything tasty?


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ragahav - the thread has gone hay wire again in the time I have been gone - may I have a re-cap or have I not missed anything much?


o no dear you are just right on time ..currently the stage is being occupied by Zeus, Max and W3 love triangle saga ..


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Nope!! I'm gonna leave you in suspenders until show day!!! TeeHeeHee!!
> 
> I'll mail you a pic laters when I take some....
> 
> Eeek, sorry my favorite sexy stalker!! I just had to share my fortune!!
> 
> Now.... I can't find my bunny.... or my large pot..... or my favorite underwear..... You wouldn't know anything about that would you???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mwahahahaahaaa

you do realise that the unwitting will think I am a raving lesbian .....there are worse reps to aquire I suppose !!! & I do love your back...... :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

additional update Max want to massage Zeus and W3 at the same time ...can't picture it .... :lol:


----------



## Jem

HELP ME said:


> I don't see it...No biggie! Thanks for trying though. I'm a measley newbie so when I get to bronze or something worthwhile, I may be able to see that box!  thanks tho!


No she is right - you can receive visitor messages but you cannot send anything back other than reps


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> additional update Max want to massage Zeus and W3 at the same time ...can't picture it .... :lol:


Me too :whistling: ...dont leave me in the corner


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

OOhh fishing - I used to love that - even almost got my finger bitten off by a snapping turtle. Need to find a nice manshape to take me


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Unfortunately, yes....
> 
> I am getting off work early today! YEAH!! Heading to the gym before I have to pick up my lil guy! I am going to do 45 mins cardio (as Max and Jem suggested upping my cardio) and then i am going to do some tricep and back work!!! I did check out PSCarbs help for beginners. Thanks for all your help guys!  Have a good day to the Americans, and a good night to the Others (it is night there now, right???) :confused1:


yup its night in here ...past midnight ..I am stuck with work


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

oh and now Miss Jem wants in on the love too! ;-) It's all go here


----------



## Jem

I couldnt resist ....sucker for love


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> correction W33BAM just gets to watch me rub down Zeus... *She can't touch either one of us*... She has to sit in the corner and dream or whatever she wants. :thumb:


if that is the case then why didn't you use Zeus undies for smoke .. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zeus you owe me reps


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahem. I'm feeling very sad I've not been invited to this romp-a-thon. No body loves me *sniff* :crying:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I am so jealous! Not been fishing in over a year now. Did you catch anything tasty?


erm fish perchance ?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I'm feeling very sad I've not been invited to this romp-a-thon. No body loves me *sniff* :crying:


you were coming with me - was gonna sneak you in me back pocket


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Me too :whistling: ...dont leave me in the corner


Zeus, Max, W3 and now throwing you in the picture ...O my eyes ..my eyes


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I'm feeling very sad I've not been invited to this romp-a-thon. No body loves me *sniff* :crying:


Oh no not you too GB ..my head is going to explode ..


----------



## leafman

MaxMuscle said:


> Leafman...Front and center, I have reps for you but cant find an posts and I have been digging


And you even went onto my journal to find me :lol: Thanks max  my reps nearly exploaded when you reped me u carry some power now matey :laugh: Will be returned asap :thumbup1:

Been to gym today had my push day chest,shoulders, tri`s. Feeling quite weak today but think it is due to fct i aint been eating as good past two days. Back on track now thow lol.

And weebam.... lmfao i think you were laugthing at me being a spud more than out else with my previous post :lol: And i really did think we were gonna live happy ever after since u showed me how to post a picture of my skinny 8 stone self 12 week back :laugh:

All you really managed to do then was put sh1ts up me about posting that pic :lol: As if it wernt bad enougth all ready now i had a stunning blonde waiting to see what was shown haha. (wich wernt a pretty sight) lol.

Thanks for reps people aswell will be re paid in full when me nutts are full :tongue:

and help me... post pics up now it will motivate you trust me, i posted up a pic of meself and scared the whole uk muscle population into helping me :thumbup1: you would be suprised by response hun.



mistress..... i have nothing to say to you your post about max what i seen was out of line and i think Help Me was right for mentioning it again even thow it had all calmed down. Re read your post and if you dont see what you put was disrespectfull then i am right and your just a waste of space. Of course this is just my opinion like you so blatently state yours.


----------



## HELP ME

leafman said:


> And you even went onto my journal to find me :lol: Thanks max  my reps nearly exploaded when you reped me u carry some power now matey :laugh: Will be returned asap :thumbup1:
> 
> Been to gym today had my push day chest,shoulders, tri`s. Feeling quite weak today but think it is due to fct i aint been eating as good past two days. Back on track now thow lol.
> 
> And weebam.... lmfao i think you were laugthing at me being a spud more than out else with my previous post :lol: And i really did think we were gonna live happy ever after since u showed me how to post a picture of my skinny 8 stone self 12 week back :laugh:
> 
> All you really managed to do then was put sh1ts up me about posting that pic :lol: As if it wernt bad enougth all ready now i had a stunning blonde waiting to see what was shown haha. (wich wernt a pretty sight) lol.
> 
> Thanks for reps people aswell will be re paid in full when me nutts are full :tongue:
> 
> and help me... post pics up now it will motivate you trust me, i posted up a pic of meself and scared the whole uk muscle population into helping me :thumbup1: you would be suprised by response hun.
> 
> 
> 
> mistress..... i have nothing to say to you your post about max what i seen was out of line and i think Help Me was right for mentioning it again even thow it had all calmed down. Re read your post and if you dont see what you put was disrespectfull then i am right and your just a waste of space. Of course this is just my opinion like you so blatently state yours.


Ugh!! Didn't get out of work early after all!! Thanks 4 stickin up for me! Not that mine r worth anything yet, but I will or hav repped all those who have been positive towards me!! Didn't u notice your points zoom thru the roof? Ha! How do I get friends on here? Lemme guess... Need 100 posts also huh? U guys crack me up! The big massage orgy n all! When I reach bronze status, I better be invited! I kno, pics have to be up 1st, huh? :rockon:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> You're always invited... Then I wont need to see pics cause I will have it all right there. :lol:


Mite scare u all if I joined... Maybe best if I sit in corner instead of W33BAM! Ha. Gotta get my lil guy! May drop in after he's asleep!


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Evening all, how's it going?


hey KJW.........long time ...


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Mite scare u all if I joined... Maybe best if I sit in corner instead of W33BAM! Ha. Gotta get my lil guy! May drop in after he's asleep!


How little is actually your little guy is


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> How little is actually your little guy is


Still lil to me! He'll be 2 in may! I try to log off, but this things so da"n afictive! And for a side note! I'm only innocently flirting with u all who r taken! Altho I believe rag, zeus, n girls r single! Max n W33BAM r happily involved! Not causing trouble but its fun to flirt! Yea? Wat ru doin on forum at midnite? Ever heard of sleep?


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am....lamentably....single. If I were in a relationship I'd be far too busy getting laid to spam up this forum! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Still lil to me! He'll be 2 in may! I try to log off, but this things so da"n afictive! And for a side note! I'm only innocently flirting with u all who r taken! Altho I believe rag, zeus, n girls r single! Max n W33BAM r happily involved! Not causing trouble but its fun to flirt! Yea? Wat ru doin on forum at midnite? Ever heard of sleep?


OO 2 in may i too ahve b'day in May,....I want to sleep but I have to submit an application to a university and this damn application system is very slow ...


----------



## HELP ME

Gym Bunny said:


> I am....lamentably....single. If I were in a relationship I'd be far too busy getting laid to spam up this forum! :lol:


I agree sister! Ha. So those who r taken, y r u spending so much time on here? Why rnt u shaggin instead of typin on here? Ha! :thumb:


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> OO 2 in may i too ahve b'day in May,....I want to sleep but I have to submit an application to a university and this damn application system is very slow ...


It's hard to submit app when u r on forum!! Ha! May get more done if on univ site! Wat schools in US u applying to?


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaahaaa
> 
> you do realise that the unwitting will think I am a raving lesbian .....there are worse reps to aquire I suppose !!! & I do love your back...... :whistling:


Thanks for rubbing that oil on my back the other night hun. It really helped!!!  :lol:

Thanks for the complement tho. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaahaaa
> 
> you do realise that the unwitting will think I am a raving lesbian .....there are worse reps to aquire I suppose !!! & I do love your back...... :whistling:


If you become a raving lesbian I will PM you my number.....cause darling you are hot hot hot. :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> It's hard to submit app when u r on forum!! Ha! May get more done if on univ site! Wat schools in US u applying to?


Actually the online application system response is very slow ..so I am utilizing that time here .. 

I have already applied to around 9 univ. I have got admits from 3 - Boston Univ. , univ of maryland -baltimore county and UNiv of Illinois-chicago.. I have nearly finalized univ of illinoi..I was hoping for other good admits but that didn't materalize so l I am applying to univ of southern cal. now ..If i get admit from there then it will be my destination hopefully I mena its very costly and I will have to pull lot of things together to make this happen ..


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps ..wrapping up now ..good night to all ..Max, Zeus, W3 hope you will continue your romping with GB, Jen and WA's support..

gotta go now ..feeling very sleepy my head is pounding ....

cya all tomorrow ....good night

P.S : I have to return reps of some of you, will do tomorrow definitely ..


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> Actually the online application system response is very slow ..so I am utilizing that time here ..
> 
> I have already applied to around 9 univ. I have got admits from 3 - Boston Univ. , univ of maryland -baltimore county and UNiv of Illinois-chicago.. I have nearly finalized univ of illinoi..I was hoping for other good admits but that didn't materalize so l I am applying to univ of southern cal. now ..If i get admit from there then it will be my destination hopefully I mena its very costly and I will have to pull lot of things together to make this happen ..


U of IL-chi is a good school! Only couple hrs away from me n pretty close to max. Isn't he near or in chicago? U cud join us us folk! We aren't so bad! Ha!


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> I can help you establish residency to make to schooling cheaper. You can use my address so they think you have been here longer... Out of state tuition is like 10x's as much


Veru nice of u max! You live with gf or alone? Rag seems that he may b able to add a lil xcitement in your home! Ha


----------



## Guest

Man.....I dont even know where to begin. I missed 4 pages while at the gym and there is all kind of filth going on:thumbup1: All this talk of oil and orgies!! :bounce: Bring it on!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## HELP ME

ZEUS said:


> Man.....I dont even know where to begin. I missed 4 pages while at the gym and there is all kind of filth going on:thumbup1: All this talk of oil and orgies!! :bounce: Bring it on!! Bring it on!!!


Kinda decided headn to gym isn't as fun as the stories on here! Ha! Hope you had a good workout! I definitely need to get to gym tomorow! No excuses!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning people looks like a nice day today so hopefully I'll be able to work on my tan!

Going for a big leg session this afternoon, I'm actually looking forward to it for once!


----------



## Jem

Morning Boblet, as per usual its you and I [note correct use of English grammar which is great considering it's so shockingly early in the day to be typing] hope all is well for you and the day brings less decay and false teeth than usual !


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Thanks for rubbing that oil on my back the other night hun. It really helped!!!  :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the complement tho. :thumb:


the pleasure was all mine - tis a girls prerogative to change her mind you know :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> If you become a raving lesbian I will PM you my number.....cause darling you are hot hot hot. :bounce:


As I said the lady can be for turning at any time .......... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Bob an Jem!


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Morning Boblet, as per usual its you and I [note correct use of English grammar which is great considering it's so shockingly early in the day to be typing] hope all is well for you and the day brings less decay and false teeth than usual !


The more people who need crowns and bridges the better!

A mans got to work


----------



## bigbob33

Morning jem and wild


----------



## Jem

Morning WA !

Oh ok - here's hoping the Jeremy Kyle guests pop in then !


----------



## Jem

I think we need to get you another orange pip today WA !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning people! Can anyone think of a suitable punishment for the idiot in the flat above who appeared to be using a machine gun at 5.30am? Careful checking has revealed it was actually his cinema surround sound. But I am knackered and cross now


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning GB - sucks being woken up that early - shall try and think yp a suitable vengance plot.

Jem - my pip will come in good time I am sure  I don't have that much time at he moment for spreading the love and posting, works manic


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning GB - sucks being woken up that early - shall try and think yp a suitable vengance plot.
> 
> Jem - my pip will come in good time I am sure  I don't have that much time at he moment for spreading the love and posting, works manic


Vengance/vengence...how the hell do you spell this word anyway?....reps!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Vengance/vengence...how the hell do you spell this word anyway?....reps!


vengeance - I thought it was this but does not look right ........hang on will Google

[Not for reps though - just for fun]

God everything for reps, beginning to dislike reps - I am in debt everyday .......anyway


----------



## dan the man

morning jem


----------



## Jem

venge⋅ance   /ˈvɛndʒəns/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ven-juhns] Show IPA

-noun

there you go - promise did not cheat but Sister Eileen always used to throw me sweets in class for getting all the spellings right !

Dont want reps though - just for fun !


----------



## Jem

dan the man said:


> morning jem


Morning Dan how's you ?


----------



## dan the man

not to bad how are you working home today?


----------



## Jem

as usual YES

Gyming at 12

Back and Bi's

You ?


----------



## dan the man

yer work till 5 then gym same as you today back and bi's and some abs


----------



## Jem

Oooh yeah gotta do some serious ab work - 3 days with none

& I had a slice of cheesecake last night - first cheat meal in 2 weeks though so can I be excused ?


----------



## dan the man

yeah ill let you off haha


----------



## dan the man

right im off to work cya l8r jem


----------



## Jem

Byeeeee have a good day !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thank you Jem me lovely!

I am really not in the mood to work today.


----------



## ragahav

Hello people,

how's everyone..I slept through the morning woke up at 9 (actually went to bed at 4 am ) terrible routine ...I will make up for it today though ...so how thread shaping up after aromatic romping of Max W3 Zeus and seemingly Jen ..........  ........

have quite catching up to do ..


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I can help you establish residency to make to schooling cheaper. You can use my address so they think you have been here longer... Out of state tuition is like 10x's as much


Thats so thoughtful ..I will definitely explore that option....


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Morning people looks like a nice day today so hopefully I'll be able to work on my tan!
> 
> Going for a big leg session this afternoon, I'm actually looking forward to it for once!


Morning bob .......


----------



## bigbob33

Morning rag, how's things?


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Hello people,
> 
> how's everyone..I slept through the morning woke up at 9 (actually went to bed at 4 am ) terrible routine ...I will make up for it today though ...so how thread shaping up after aromatic romping of Max W3 Zeus and seemingly Jen ..........  ........
> 
> have quite catching up to do ..


I think you should introduce us to Jen - she's a quiet one Rag


----------



## Jem

Hi KJW


----------



## leafman

morning people gotta go shoppin :cursing: so not too happy then get to gym for legs. My skin dog legs need to be punished :whistling:

Jem not sure iv said but nice avy :tongue:

Reps will dished out shortly and if i miss u its coz im stupid not because i hav missed u on purpose :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

Morning peeps... Hope non of you have had flights cancelled etc due to the pig flu! 

Enjoy you day, work or pleasure! Hope the sun is shining with you today like it is here :thumb:

Dan


----------



## Rickski

Morning all, what a beautiful day.


----------



## Goose

Good Moaning


----------



## badger

Morning all, 2 days off so had a lie in just mooching round house and having a bit of brekkie gorgeous day outside so gonna p1ss off out somewhere with the dawg.


----------



## leafman

couple of pics for claire and the girlys who like pupps :lol: ...


----------



## badger

Meant to say nice not nince on your reps Lman but just woke up and put mi contacts in so still got bozzy eyes. Not be long till there eyes open and absolute chaos ensues lol.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Rikski, it is gorgeous - didn't even need a jumper on the way into work, might have my lunch outside in the park today! Yay!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Good Moaning


What's wrong Goosey?!x


----------



## leafman

badger said:


> Meant to say nice not nince on your reps Lman but just woke up and put mi contacts in so still got bozzy eyes. Not be long till there eyes open and absolute chaos ensues lol.


Hahahah Thanks mate someone came from barnsley yesterday and put a deposit on the bitch pup. Is barnsley in south yorkshire ?


----------



## Goose

Leafman - What do you do for work?


----------



## W33BAM

Mowning Bronzers!

I's raining here the day - nay chuffed like! :nono: :nono: :nono:

It bl00dy BETTER NOT be raining on saturday! This particular show we are going to is ALWAYS sunny and roasting hot. In fact, I don't think in 7 years I have been to a 'wet Prolab' yet! So the weather better watch out, cause I'll be expecting a nice warm traditional sunny Prolab!!

haha!! Or I'm gonna kick it's big ole cloudywet ass!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

However, should be quads and calves today but as I missed half of hams and glutes on saturday, and I have a show on this saturday I just know I'm gonna end up doing the full legs, glutes and abs! Still unsure If im gonna be ablt to do back (and def not shoulders) on friday but I still have bi's to do anyway as I only done chest and tri's on monday so I didn't over do it on my shoulder.

Tanned Jbomb up last night, just a quick coat to see what normal lighting doesn't show. I also went to Tesco and bought him a kiddies duvet set to sleep inside!! He wrecked all my bedding last year, so I bought new plain brown stuff to be kept for 'show time'!!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> What's wrong Goosey?!x


Nothings wrong gorgeous..

You ok!?


----------



## Mad7

Morning all,

My god, what is it with this thread, you go away for a couple of days and its like someone has lit a fire under it.................. :thumbup1:

I have pages and pages to catch up on.

Anyway, suns out and having a good day so far.:cool:


----------



## badger

Yeah L it's about 15 mins away from me in car, talk totally different to us though there isn't anything in the world like an proper old fella from barnsley's accent. Good people though usually, straight to point and don't suffer fools i've got a lot of time for them.


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> couple of pics for claire and the girlys who like pupps :lol: ...


Awe!! They're like wee piggies!! Pop one in the post to me buddy, cheers!


----------



## badger

W33BAM said:


> Mowning Bronzers!
> 
> Tanned Jbomb up last night, just a quick coat to see what normal lighting doesn't show. I also went to Tesco and bought him a kiddies duvet set to sleep inside!! He wrecked all my bedding last year, so I bought new plain brown stuff to be kept for 'show time'!!!


Morning B

Hmm waking up in sheets smeared with brown streaks, niiiice :lol: , bet he was popular that morning. Did you take any photos (of J tanned up not the streaky brown sheets) hows he looking ? Just got an invite off my bro in law he's getting married up in inverness in dec, so we'll be heading up your neck of the woods for that.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Nothings wrong gorgeous..
> 
> You ok!?


I'm good thanks - dosed up on anti-biotics and painkillers so all is well in my world :thumb:

W33bam - I was looking at studying in your part of the world but I am not enjoying your weather updates, I'm a sunshine baby don't think I could cope with all of your rain!


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Morning B
> 
> Hmm waking up in sheets smeared with brown streaks, niiiice :lol: , bet he was popular that morning. Did you take any photos (of J tanned up not the streaky brown sheets) hows he looking ? Just got an invite off my bro in law he's getting married up in inverness in dec, so we'll be heading up your neck of the woods for that.


Good stuff!! Well it's my birthday in December so if your in need of an excuse to get smashed then that can be it!! J will be off the diet then and I will be having my annual drinking lessons so give us a shout! :thumb:

Yeah got some pics, he was flat and as he should be 2 weeks out. He's still gotta salt load, carb deplete/load, sugars etc etc so not too worried. Wont be posting any though as he doesn't want to have them on any forums this year.

Thanks for asking about him though. We'll just need to wait and see what happens on the day, and hopefully he'll qualify for the Brits....

Bedding was fine, was only a wee cheeky coat of Pro-tan, it's the Dream Tan that makes all the mess!

He slept in old baggies and a long sleeves tshirt and inside a single duvet cover so no mess this time - yet!!


----------



## W33BAM

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> W33bam - I was looking at studying in your part of the world but I am not enjoying your weather updates, I'm a sunshine baby don't think I could cope with all of your rain!


haha! well then avoid the central belt ie Glasgow/Edinburgh cause it's much wetter there. Aberdeenshire is colder and duller but nowhere near as wet as the central belt. Oh and they know how to do snow up here too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Goose said:


> Leafman - What do you do for work?


I buy and sell things mate. Pretty simple i dont sign on or out never have done. Just bought a nice quad just now for hundre and fifty quid and im selling it tomoz for 300 lol. Just graft mate 

I also do landscape gardening but only during summer really


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> Awe!! They're like wee piggies!! Pop one in the post to me buddy, cheers!


pmsl will do wots ur addy and number just incase :whistling:


----------



## badger

Nice one, can see his point if he look's flat on them before all the deplete/reloading malarkey they wouldn't be a true representation (f*ck me that's a big word) of what he's achieved anyway. Not rubbing it in but did i tell you how sunny it is down here today and no work, yay :clap: :clap:


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> pmsl will do wots ur addy and number just incase :whistling:


Just send it to Aberdeen Po'lis station, they ken where I live!! pmsl!! Just mark the parcel FAO W33BAM, it'll reach me!!  :lol: :lol:



badger said:


> Nice one, can see his point if he look's flat on them before all the deplete/reloading malarkey they wouldn't be a true representation (f*ck me that's a big word) of what he's achieved anyway. *Not rubbing it in but did i tell you how sunny it is down here today and no work, yay* :clap: :clap:


We can quickly fall out y'know!!! pmsl!!! Aye, he just doesn't want any pics of him, pre comp, to be posted online.

He kept journals last time and felt they didn't help him at all. He lookes good in them, but even this morning after rinsing of the excess tan he looked much better. But 2 weeks out looking flat is a good sign!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! Can anyone think of a suitable punishment for the idiot in the flat above who appeared to be using a machine gun at 5.30am? Careful checking has revealed it was actually his cinema surround sound. But I am knackered and cross now


does he bother you frequently ?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I think you should introduce us to Jen - she's a quiet one Rag


 :tongue: that's was typo error I meant you sweets  ...but I think you got that


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> couple of pics for claire and the girlys who like pupps :lol: ...


Awww..cho chweet ...


----------



## badger

Morning Rag, hows tricks, did you get your apps filled in alright ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Morning Rag, hows tricks, did you get your apps filled in alright ?


Morning mate ...ya ...I got that submitted last night ....took me hell more lot of time then expected ..went to bed at 4 am ...the online system was too slow...now all I have to do is get my recommender to submit the online recommendation ....how are things with you


----------



## ragahav

Hey KJW ...


----------



## leafman

W33BAM said:


> Just send it to Aberdeen Po'lis station, they ken where I live!! pmsl!! Just mark the parcel FAO W33BAM, it'll reach me!!  :lol: :lol:


hahahaha will do :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> does he bother you frequently ?


 Not really! But I've been feeling pretty rubbish last couple of days and really needed the sleep!

I can haz WANTZ a puppy!

Just out of a meeting with the big boss......shaking like a leaf, need something to steady my nerves. No pressure on work. Bleeeeeeurgh!


----------



## badger

Good cheers Rag, 2 days off work, sun is shining. Off out with dog for a couple of hours then down to gym either legs or shoulders not sure which yet, all good in badgerland thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

LEGS FTW!!!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Not really! But I've been feeling pretty rubbish last couple of days and really needed the sleep!
> 
> I can haz WANTZ a puppy!
> 
> Just out of a meeting with the big boss......shaking like a leaf, need something to steady my nerves. No pressure on work. Bleeeeeeurgh!


okk then see what you can do is straight away talk to that guy and say to keep such activities in check, especially now a days say work stuff not feeling balah blah .... .

if he is not a jerk then will understand and if he does not then we will get on with our planing of vengeance ..and you don't wanna see that part of me ... :lol: Trust me


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Hey Rag, how do?


I am fine mate what about you..what are you upto ..


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Good cheers Rag, 2 days off work, sun is shining. Off out with dog for a couple of hours then down to gym either legs or shoulders not sure which yet, all good in badgerland thanks mate


sounds good and I like "badgerland" ....I assume you have help in running the affairs of badgerland


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Morning rag, how's things?


things are fine big bob..how about you ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Not really! But I've been feeling pretty rubbish last couple of days and really needed the sleep!
> 
> I can haz WANTZ a puppy!
> 
> Just out of a meeting with the big boss......shaking like a leaf, need something to steady my nerves. No pressure on work. Bleeeeeeurgh!


GB - do some push ups sit ups - when I am nervous and have enough space and won't get caught that's what I do - takes the edge off my anxious feelings! Hope all is well x


----------



## badger

ragahav said:


> sounds good and I like "badgerland" ....I assume you have help in running the affairs of badgerland


Yeah my wife "Boo" (well really she runs it n i do as i'm told, but don't tell anyone:blush :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Hey WA how are you ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Yeah my wife "Boo" (well really she runs it n i do as i'm told, but don't tell anyone:blush :lol: :lol:


yup ...your secret is safe with me buddy :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> Hey WA how are you ?


Hello young man!! I am great thanks - I have just had supplement order from myprotein and I ordered Mint Choc protein powder and it is the most delicious protein drink I have ever put down my gullet. I'm very happy!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello young man!! I am great thanks - I have just had supplement order from myprotein and I ordered Mint Choc protein powder and it is the most delicious protein drink I have ever put down my gullet. I'm very happy!


great ....choc flavor is my favorite too...


----------



## ragahav

Now here is a question that may interest you all :

*How a guy will select the girl he wants to marry*

A man is dating three women and wants to decide which to marry.

He decides to give them a test. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.

The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, purchases new make-up and buys several new outfits, and dresses up very nicely for the man.

She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.

The man is impressed.

The second goes shopping to buy the man gifts.

She gets him a new set of STRONG golf clubs, some new gizmos for his computer, and some expensive clothes.As she presents these gifts, she tells him that she has spent all the money on him because she loves him so much.

Again, the man is impressed.

The third invests the money in the stock market.

She earns several times the $5,000. She gives him back his $5000 and reinvests the remainder in a joint account.

She tells him that she wants to save for their future because she loves him so much.

Obviously, the man was impressed.

The man thought for a long time about what each woman had done with the money.

Guess which lady he chose to marry?

Think like a man . . .


----------



## Goose

Just noticed me is a Silver Member


----------



## Goose

I'd take all 3 mate and have affairs if they really loved me that much.


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I'd take all 3 mate and have affairs if they really loved me that much.


welcome to silver side mate..

.well you can't have them all...........that's the catch


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> welcome to silver side mate..
> 
> .well you can't have them all...........that's the catch


Thats why its an affair... they wouldn't know 

Thats my catch


----------



## W33BAM

ragahav said:


> Now here is a question that may interest you all :
> 
> *How a guy will select the girl he wants to marry*
> 
> A man is dating three women and wants to decide which to marry.
> 
> He decides to give them a test. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.
> 
> The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, purchases new make-up and buys several new outfits, and dresses up very nicely for the man.
> 
> She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.
> 
> The man is impressed.
> 
> The second goes shopping to buy the man gifts.
> 
> She gets him a new set of STRONG golf clubs, some new gizmos for his computer, and some expensive clothes.As she presents these gifts, she tells him that she has spent all the money on him because she loves him so much.
> 
> Again, the man is impressed.
> 
> The third invests the money in the stock market.
> 
> She earns several times the $5,000. She gives him back his $5000 and reinvests the remainder in a joint account.
> 
> She tells him that she wants to save for their future because she loves him so much.
> 
> Obviously, the man was impressed.
> 
> The man thought for a long time about what each woman had done with the money.
> 
> Guess which lady he chose to marry?
> 
> Think like a man . . .


Neither?


----------



## W33BAM

Goose said:


> Just noticed me is a Silver Member


Welcome to the middle class sexy Silvies fella! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Thats why its an affair... they wouldn't know
> 
> Thats my catch


well you can't have affair either and you have to have to marry now because it's now or never so tell me who would choose to marry


----------



## Danzx6r

> How a guy will select the girl he wants to marry


ragahav, I know the answer so will let others try but its a classic... nice brain teaser mate 

Dan


----------



## ragahav

W33BAM said:


> Neither?


Nope !!


----------



## badger

Which one's got the biggest boobs ?


----------



## Goose

Well in my eyes there is no right or wrong answer.. Its just a question :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> ragahav, I know the answer so will let others try but its a classic... nice brain teaser mate
> 
> Dan


Dan must you have know quite a lot of such question ..earlier also you answered my questions promptly ..it's nice that you are giving others chance this time


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Which one's got the biggest boobs ?


you are closer to the answer ...... :lol:



Goose said:


> Well in my eyes there is no right or wrong answer.. Its just a question :lol:


so just answer it as per your view  and we will see


----------



## Danzx6r

Dan Dan the quiz man :laugh:

Haha... badger spot on...

Imagine being a man (W33BAM) and stood infront of these... now think with brain between legs and hey presto... prettiest or biggest boobs everytime :laugh:

Dan


----------



## Goose

A REAL man would have all 3!!!


----------



## Danzx6r

Ragahav, must be a rude and not so rude answer to this:lol:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> A REAL man would have all 3!!!


no mate ....as I said you can only choose one .and to marry not affair ..


----------



## W33BAM

Danzx6r said:


> Dan Dan the quiz man :laugh:
> 
> Haha... badger spot on...
> 
> Imagine being a man (W33BAM) and stood infront of these... now think with brain between legs and hey presto... prettiest or biggest boobs everytime :laugh:
> 
> Dan


HaaHaa!! Well this was my initial answer..... number 3 is too clever for him, number 2 well she just bores me and number 1 seems that fickle that she'd spend 5 grand tarting herself up just to keep him happy so if I was a bloke and little BAM ruled big BAM then I'd go for her!!! :lol: :lol:

And I'd give her the 5K number 3 gave me back to invest in a bigger pair of :bounce: :bounce: too!!!


----------



## Mad7

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! Well this was my initial answer..... number 3 is too clever for him, number 2 well she just bores me and number 1 seems that fickle that she'd spend 5 grand tarting herself up just to keep him happy so if I was a bloke and little BAM ruled big BAM then I'd go for her!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> *And I'd give her the 5K number 3 gave me back to invest in a bigger pair of * :bounce: *:bounce: too!!!*


Now thats a proper women thinking like a man:thumbup1: :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Well I think then badger got the answer ...

The answer is ..."the most beautiful one"


----------



## leafman

Goose said:


> A REAL man would have all 3!!!


goose your silver we need a new king :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Mad7 said:


> Now thats a proper women thinking like a man:thumbup1: :tongue: :thumbup1:


HaaHaa!! I just thought to myself..... what would Johnny do!!! pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

> HaaHaa!! Well this was my initial answer..... number 3 is too clever for him, number 2 well she just bores me and number 1 seems that fickle that she'd spend 5 grand tarting herself up just to keep him happy so if I was a bloke and little BAM ruled big BAM then I'd go for her!!!
> 
> And I'd give her the 5K number 3 gave me back to invest in a bigger pair of too!!!


Brilliant lol :lol:

Dan


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> no mate ....as I said you can only choose one .and to marry not affair ..


A bigamist? (sp) then you can marry all 3


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> A bigamist? (sp) then you can marry all 3


I think bigamy is 2...a polygamist (sp?) is multiple.

Though the answer is the most attractive I think.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> I think bigamy is 2...a polygamist (sp?) is multiple.
> 
> Though the answer is the most attractive I think.


Ahh im not clued up on all as I am not married myself


----------



## Danzx6r

Blonde wife (no offence) calls hubby

"Iv'e run out of petrol & i'm scared to go to the garage because of Swine Flu!"

Hubby says

"you daft ****, its in Mexico not Texaco!"


----------



## W33BAM

Danzx6r said:


> Blonde wife (no offence) calls hubby
> 
> "Iv'e run out of petrol & i'm scared to go to the garage because of Swine Flu!"
> 
> Hubby says
> 
> "you daft ****, its in Mexico not Texaco!"


HA HA HA HA HA FCUKIN HAAAA!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think it's safest if we do not down the blonde joke route....or we'll all get ripped apart by the blonde beauties here.....Though I know some good anti-men jokes! :innocent:


----------



## Danzx6r

Gym Bunny... Maybe your right! Dont know about you but I think I got Swine Flu... Im coming out in Rashers!

Dan :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Danzx6r said:


> Gym Bunny... Maybe your right! Dont know about you but I think I got Swine Flu... Im coming out in Rashers!
> 
> Dan :lol:


I'll get your coat........!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

HaaHaa!! I actually don't mind blonde jokes (I usually tell them!!) but today I have received 6 different blonde joke emails from 4 differnt people and then I come in here and see this!!! Hmmmmm, point trying to be made me thinks!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

Nothing wrong wiv us blondies!  :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

> I'll get your coat........!!!


Cheers:lol:


----------



## Mad7

I think I have swine flu as I'm "pig sick" with work.....................

(I'll get my coat !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Goose

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I think it's safest if we do not down the blonde joke route....or we'll all get ripped apart by the blonde beauties here.....Though I know some good anti-men jokes! :innocent:


Hey GB crack few ...


----------



## nobody

Mad7 said:


> I think I have swine flu as I'm "pig sick" with work.....................
> 
> (I'll get my coat !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


mite need oinkment ! :whistling:


----------



## Goose

I could do with hearing a Joke..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Why are bronzers brown?

Because it resembles sh1t!! :lol:

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Mad7

nobody said:


> mite need oinkment ! :whistling:


ouch.................... I think we have the same joke book :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

nobody said:


> mite need oinkment ! :whistling:


Did you have a jacket?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all.... Just got to work and yet again this is my first stop of the day


Yay Maxy, btw here it aint no longer morning!!

I replied to your mail btw!


----------



## Mad7

on a topical subject.................

Husband and wife out in the car after a row and not talking. Passing a farm of pigs and mules the wife sarcastically asks "relatives of yours" ??, "Yep" the husband replies, "****ing inlaws"....................... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

What's this "I'll get my coat business" seems spreading like swine flue, everyone is getting hit ...


----------



## W33BAM

ragahav said:


> What's this "I'll get my coat business" seems spreading like swine flue, everyone is getting hit ...


Means: your jokes are p1sh so it's time to leave! :lol:


----------



## HELP ME

I'm a blonde! I love blonde jokes! I only think those blondes who don't undrestand them r the ones offended by them! It's all in fun! I wanna hear more! Bring em on! I had a rough nite with ex drama- I could use a few good jokes!


----------



## Danzx6r

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ragahav View Post
> 
> What's this "I'll get my coat business" seems spreading like swine flue, everyone is getting hit ...
> 
> Means: your jokes are p1sh so it's time to leave!


Unless its "get your coat you've pulled!" Then Ragahav its a very different story:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> .
> 
> It's 8:00 am here... So that doers indeed make it morning... I will ready your e-mail now...


Ooooh well see now you know that I know that you know that I know the time difference is 6 hours!!!

Please, no more pig or blonde jokes the day! :thumb:


----------



## nobody

my mate said he had swine flu, but i think he's telling porkies


----------



## W33BAM

Danzx6r said:


> Unless its "get your coat you've pulled!" Then Ragahav its a very different story:thumb:


This is also true!


----------



## W33BAM

nobody said:


> my mate said he had swine flu, but i think he's telling porkies


OK, fcuk it, your jacket is going in the bin!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

W33BAM said:


> Means: your jokes are p1sh so it's time to leave! :lol:





Danzx6r said:


> Unless its "get your coat you've pulled!" Then Ragahav its a very different story:thumb:


hmm ..so lemme get it right..if someone else make a PJ then I can tell that person "get your coat" and if I make one then I will say "I'll get my coat" ..

am I right


----------



## nobody

W33BAM said:


> OK, fcuk it, your jacket is going in the bin!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


ROFL :lol:

WHEN PIGS CAN FLY !!!


----------



## W33BAM

ragahav said:


> hmm ..so lemme get it right..if someone else make a PJ then I can tell that person "get your coat" and if I make one then I will say "I'll get my coat" ..
> 
> am I right


Aye sommat like that! Presuming PJ is p1sh joke! :thumb:


----------



## Danzx6r

haha closeish:

Bad joke - I'll get your coat - you are basically telling them to leave

Woman says - get your coat you've pulled - your going home for whoopie!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

nobody said:


> ROFL :lol:
> 
> WHEN PIGS CAN FLY !!!


They will when I boot them up the curly tailed ass!!

Did you know that pigs also have curly willies?? Random but true!

There is a wee pig farm enroute to where I buy Johnnys chicken... Im just about to go there now actually!


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Just tell you're Ex that you too are on a forum now and you have men falling all over you trying to get to know you better. Feed it right back to him. Tell him you will be getting as much ass as you want and they are all hot... Then he will know how you feel. Just dont tell him which forum you are on.


----------



## Jem

Afternoon peeps x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Why did God make Adam before Eve?

Because you always make a rough draft before creating a masterpiece.

What's the difference between a blonde and a washing machine?

Once you put your load in, a washing machine doesn't follow you around for a week!

Why are women so bad at parking?

Because men keep telling them this







is 6"


----------



## Jem

pffft


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Why did God make Adam before Eve?
> 
> Because you always make a rough draft before creating a masterpiece.
> 
> What's the difference between a blonde and a washing machine?
> 
> Once you put your load in, a washing machine doesn't follow you around for a week!
> 
> Why are women so bad at parking?
> 
> Because men keep telling them this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 6"


I'll get your coat Lys x


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> My girlfriend has kids.... We got into a big arguement last night so I think the inevitable on me moving out has finally been made... I cannot live my life like this for another day and my sanity is really starting to dwindle... So I may just be single again.


----------



## Danzx6r

> I'll get your coat Lys x


Hi Jem, glad you can join todays madness.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.s. leave your coat at home or someone will bin it :thumbup1:

Dan


----------



## Gym Bunny

Danzx6r said:


> Hi Jem, glad you can join todays madness.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.s. leave your coat at home or someone will bin it :thumbup1:
> 
> Dan


It's too warm for coats......and anyway those jokes make me laugh. Jem...you're a spoilsport! :001_tt2:


----------



## ragahav

W33BAM said:


> Aye sommat like that! Presuming PJ is p1sh joke! :thumb:


ya PJ is p1sh joke or poor joke ...


----------



## Danzx6r

There you go Ragahav, you learn something new everyday... even if it is our extraordinary british humor :lol:

Dan


----------



## HELP ME

[


----------



## ragahav

Max what's going on ...are you really in bad situation ..you deleted your posts ... whatever is it you can handle it ...I do not know whether it's my place to say anything but still whatever you say or do in anger ..99% of the time it's wrong and comes back to bite you in your [email protected]@ ..so whenever you are making any decision, make sure to cool yourself ..hope you get everything sorted out buddy..


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> There you go Ragahav, you learn something new everyday... even if it is our extraordinary british humor
> 
> Dan


yup ...guess I did learn something  ..while you are on it I must share it with you ..initially when I joined this forum sometimes it was very confusing to get the British humor..


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks Rag... I appriciate it but I just relised that I should tell her in person and not post it on here for her to read.... That is why I am deleting the posts and quotes....Would appriciate it if the rest would do the same...


I admire you ..ya that's the right thing to do ...provided you are sure of what you are going to do ...


----------



## Danzx6r

I'm still learning mate as there is a huge difference in humor from South to North of the UK!

Dan


----------



## pecman

Hello stinky bronzers:lol: how are you all my little butt nuggets :bounce:

Don't pop in here much so thought i would say helloooooooo :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> I'm still learning mate as there is a huge difference in humor from South to North of the UK!
> 
> Dan


really .....I mean I am from a country about whom it is said that "with every 1 kos (it a local unit equal to 2.5 km approx.) water changes and with every 4 kos language" ...........

but for an outsider varying british humor may be little unexpected ...


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> I'm still learning mate as there is a huge difference in humor from South to North of the UK!
> 
> Dan


Never a truer word :thumb:


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> Hello stinky bronzers:lol: how are you all my little butt nuggets :bounce:
> 
> Don't pop in here much so thought i would say helloooooooo :thumbup1:


....and what sort of response do you intend to get with that little intro....hmmmmm - do not incur my wrath pecman - you have been warned sugar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

afternoon everyone.......gonna take me a while to cach up reading this thread......

so tell me what did I miss...


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> Absolutely nothing much


cheers you just saved me 30 odd pages....

lol ffs its only been a day and a half......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hello Claire x


----------



## clairey.h

is that all I get a hello and one stingy kiss..............

on joking honey hello to you two here have two kisses xx

would rep you but it says I rep you toooo much.......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> so tell me what did I miss...


Depression


----------



## Goose

I have moved forth to Silver Land


----------



## Jem

GET OUT MAK


----------



## Danzx6r

> Originally Posted by clairey.h View Post
> 
> so tell me what did I miss...


Some jokes and stuff (if your offended by blonde jokes or pig jokes, please dont go back lol)

Dan


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> GET OUT MAK


Stay out of the Silver thread scum!!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I have moved forth to Silver Land


yeah you dont have to p!ssin stay there though - I give you a day before you come back to bronze :whistling:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Stay out of the Silver thread scum!!


Nobody else is complaining ........why are you not scared of me Mak ? Tell me


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> Some jokes and stuff (if your offended by blonde jokes or pig jokes, please dont go back lol)
> 
> Dan


Dont you offend my little claire :whistling:

spanks for you danny boy :thumbup1:


----------



## Danzx6r

woohoo:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> Nobody else is complaining ........why are you not scared of me Mak ? Tell me


Because I have more reps than you:laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone.......gonna take me a while to cach up reading this thread......
> 
> so tell me what did I miss...


Would not bother - love dont live here anymore clairey

Have missed you sista :innocent: xxx


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> ....and what sort of response do you intend to get with that little intro....hmmmmm - do not incur my wrath pecman - you have been warned sugar :lol: :lol: :lol:


ooooo i like a bit of wrath, Sounds kinky :lol:


----------



## Jem

Doing it right now buddy


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone.......gonna take me a while to cach up reading this thread......
> 
> so tell me what did I miss...


hey you are back :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

where have you been, the thread has changed by eons since you last visited ...missed ya'


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> yeah you dont have to p!ssin stay there though - I give you a day before you come back to bronze :whistling:


Once you go Silver, you never go back!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hey claire is mine - stop spreading vicious rumours ............ :whistling:





ragahav said:


> Where has claire vanished today ? :confused1:





MaxMuscle said:


> I think Rob locked her in the closet.... :lol:





Jem said:


> I miss her ....... :innocent:


see I amtouched you did all miss me............ :wub: :wub:

and no have not been locked in a cupboard, my daughter have tonsilitus (noooo idea on spelling...lol) so is of school for the week and rob, well rob has broken his hand, on a puch bag machine thingy........ :confused1: :confused1:

so he cant train he cant drive and he cant look after the kids, so we are all house bound...........lol


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> ooooo i like a bit of wrath, Sounds kinky :lol:


naughty :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Im not that far behind you Mak....Just wait till you go on vacation or your CPU crashes... I will own you. :lol:


You're just a rep whore though!


----------



## clairey.h

FFS I write a response and have to catch up on a page.........since my last comment...heavy traffic on here today........lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see I amtouched you did all miss me............ :wub: :wub:
> 
> and no have not been locked in a cupboard, my daughter have tonsilitus (noooo idea on spelling...lol) so is of school for the week and rob, well rob has broken his hand, on a puch bag machine thingy........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> so he cant train he cant drive and he cant look after the kids, so we are all house bound...........lol


that sounds like a bunch of fun


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> see I amtouched you did all miss me............ :wub: :wub:
> 
> and no have not been locked in a cupboard, my daughter have tonsilitus (noooo idea on spelling...lol) so is of school for the week and rob, well rob has broken his hand, on a puch bag machine thingy........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> so he cant train he cant drive and he cant look after the kids, so we are all house bound...........lol


taunsils..yuk that sucks ...I had them when I was kid ...

how is she now and how's big fella's hand


----------



## ragahav

ZEUS said:


> Once you go Silver, you never go back!!!!! :bounce:


hey Zeus buddy, where have you been ..


----------



## clairey.h

fun....fun is my day...have spent it.....wait for it....its soooo cool.........

sssshhhhhh dont tell anyone.........

doing the gardening.........

I know your all so impressed...lol

have just noticed there is spell check on this thing.........no I dont need to look like a dunce......


----------



## Jem

Have some more Max


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> taunsils..yuk that sucks ...I had them when I was kid ...
> 
> how is she now and how's big fella's hand


his hand is fcukered....its four times bigger than it should be and its black......had to drive him to the docs yesterday, and he put heels in the floor and wouldnt go hosiptal, so he just got the pain killers instead....

thats all he went for the junkie.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Have some more Max


jem have you been naughty......how may I ask did you get your red pip...or is it going to break my heart........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

rep me rep me rep me :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Danzx6r

Sorry Ragahav... my jokes were funnier rep me rep me rep me:bounce: :bounce:

ahahaha fun this! :lol:

Dan


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> Sorry Ragahav... my jokes were funnier rep me rep me rep me:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ahahaha fun this! :lol:
> 
> Dan


it was not a joke but SOS :lol: ... did you read what Max just said ..50K+ points in single day ..I pressed the panic button :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

50k! hmmm along way to go to get just that for me! :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Okk peeps going for dinner then bed ..today I have to sleep early as to make up for yesterday's late night and also I plan to hit gym early morning tomorrow ..

cya all tomorrow ....Good Night .. 

P.S: all those who have repped me (today,yesterday and else left out) rest assured will be returned with due diligence...I have note down the names in my list so that no one gets missed


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> jem have you been naughty......how may I ask did you get your red pip...or is it going to break my heart........ :lol: :lol:


I did not even know it was there until Lys told me !!! I think it was winger and zeus power :thumb: :thumb : I have the power like she-ra :laugh:


----------



## Danzx6r

ragahav said:


> Okk peeps going for dinner then bed ..today I have to sleep early as to make up for yesterday's late night and also I plan to hit gym early morning tomorrow ..
> 
> cya all tomorrow ....Good Night ..
> 
> P.S: all those who have repped me (today,yesterday and else left out) rest assured will be returned with due diligence...I have note down the names in my list so that no one gets missed


Good night fella! Take care


----------



## pecman

ragahav said:


> Okk peeps going for dinner then bed ..today I have to sleep early as to make up for yesterday's late night and also I plan to hit gym early morning tomorrow ..
> 
> cya all tomorrow ....Good Night ..
> 
> P.S: all those who have repped me rest assured will be returned with due diligence...I have note down the names in my list so that no one gets missed


god i thought i was a REP whore,But dude you give me a run for me money:beer:

nobody reps me :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks Jem.... Wow already a red block.... MAking a name for yourself huh?:laugh:


I feckin hope not - I have not done anything wrong, it wasnt me, you cannot prove it


----------



## Goose

I REPPED YOU!!


----------



## Danzx6r

pecman said:


> god *i thought i was a REP whore*,But dude you give me a run for me money:beer:
> 
> *nobody reps me* :crying: :crying: :crying:


LOL :lol:


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> god i thought i was a REP whore,But dude you give me a run for me money:beer:
> 
> nobody reps me :crying: :crying: :crying:


I did - didnt I ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I did not even know it was there until Lys told me !!! I think it was winger and zeus power :thumb: :thumb : I have the power like she-ra :laugh:


she raahhhhh princess of power.....dudulduldul shera she ra......

I could go on......... :lol: :lol:



pecman said:


> god i thought i was a REP whore,But dude you give me a run for me money:beer:
> 
> nobody reps me :crying: :crying: :crying:


aaaahhhhhhh even used the sad eyed faces......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> she raahhhhh princess of power.....dudulduldul shera she ra......
> 
> I could go on......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I have the outfit * :whistling: *:whistling:*
> 
> aaaahhhhhhh even used the sad eyed faces......lol


*did it work ?*


----------



## clairey.h

dont joke....I would looovvvvveeeee the outfit.........

could have some good times in that.... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> dont joke....I would looovvvvveeeee the outfit.........
> 
> could have some good times in that.... :innocent:


certainly could ............mmm *feeling dehydrated* runs off to get water


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> I did - didnt I ?


No Gem. :crying: pecman get no gem rep love:crying:

Pecman very sad:sad:


----------



## clairey.h

pecman said:


> No Gem. :crying: pecman get no gem rep love:crying:
> 
> Pecman very sad:sad:


sooo sad but jems a taker not a giver......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

pecman said:


> No Gem. :crying: pecman get no gem rep love:crying:
> 
> Pecman very sad:sad:


I repped ya mate 

Prob worth about 20 of these low-life [email protected] common bronze members reps anyway pmsl....


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> I repped ya mate
> 
> Prob worth about 20 of these low-life [email protected] common bronze members reps anyway pmsl....


TeeHeeHee!! Such a diplomatic way with words Zar!! :whistling: :lol:

I'm all out already....!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> TeeHeeHee!! Such a diplomatic way with words Zar!! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> I'm all out already....!


That WAS me being diplomatic pmsl...... :lol:

I'm not out I dont think so I'll send you some special Love-For-Lou 

edit: can't rep you again yet.... hmmm....

have to go rep some other ppl first.... wonder who....?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> That WAS me being diplomatic pmsl...... :lol:
> 
> I'm not out I dont think so I'll send you some special Love-For-Lou
> 
> edit: can't rep you again yet.... hmmm....
> 
> have to go rep some other ppl first.... wonder who....?


haha!! hmmmmm, wonder :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I already gave you my heart today.... not that my piddly amount of rep mojo even puts a dent in your!!!! But as Tesco says.... every little helps!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> haha!! hmmmmm, wonder :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I already gave you my heart today.... not that my piddly amount of rep mojo even puts a dent in your!!!! But as Tesco says.... every little helps!!!


REPPED :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Went and shared the luv with some of my most favouritest special people just so I could do you again  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> have to go rep some other ppl first.... wonder who....?


ummm... Me?? :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

Evening all WTF max 50k in a day you will be top boy soon enough, top 10 no probs. How is all today what a glorious day in Manchester lets hope that continues with the football tonight....he says biting nails.


----------



## Rob68

Rickski said:


> Evening all WTF max 50k in a day you will be top boy soon enough, top 10 no probs. How is all today what a glorious day in Manchester lets hope that continues with the football tonight....he says biting nails.


you an ****nal fan then rickski? :whistling:


----------



## Rickski

Hi mate no a red


----------



## Rickski

RJ68 said:


> you an ****nal fan then rickski? :whistling:


Will PM you mate I feel well rude now just remembered you asked about gym and stuff...sorry I will reply in full. :beer:


----------



## Rob68

Rickski said:


> Will PM you mate I feel well rude now just remembered you asked about gym and stuff...sorry I will reply in full. :beer:


no worries:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Help needed I am 1800 points of my final red square of reppage....hint hint any takers for this gratuitous request.


----------



## bigbob33

It won't let me rep you yet rik, sorry mate!


----------



## HELP ME

Jem said:


> I feckin hope not - I have not done anything wrong, it wasnt me, you cannot prove it


Max I kno this is off topiv, but I got your vis msg n can't reply back. Did u give me yer 2 emails to just talk cuz ur going to try n work it out with your gf who u seem to love just frustrated with at the moment, or did you give me those because you r moving on and looking for new love interests and playmates??? Honestly, what were your intentions? Just to chat as friends, or you goung to be single tonight or very soon? I'm rooting 4 her-don't know y since I've nevr met either of you' but love is hard and you can't give up on someone who you truly want to marry!?!


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Just for honest chatting... I not a whore its innocent...Dont worry. I chat with W33BAM and its not sexual or anything. Why were you getting excited to the outcome?


To be honest... No. I hate to see hearts broken. I'm a sap. You were defending her against Mistress the past couple days, then all of the sudden you say it's done. I don't believe it. Prob bein too nosey, but are you guys going to try and work it out? I'm not interested. Sorry. You are a great looking guy, but 2 people don't fall out of love that easily. Unless one of you is cheating habitually, things will work out! Both just have to know that you love only each other. Don't live with or even near you but yesterday you seemed flirty but knew boundaries and were smitten for her! Don't give up... My guy did and realizes it was wrong call! He got couple lays from a bimbo, and now 33 and lonely! U gotta prove to her and she has to prove to you that no one else will interfere, whether from a forum or in real life. Give her special time and attention. Girls need that! We girls on here would prob all agree! Now go home, give her a big hug and I love you n she'll prob go down on ya! Release both your stress! Ha


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh.. I like that idea... Well stated by the way but it was just for us to chat not to try and kindle something....Yes I still love her and we will work it out. It was just very rough and we will make it throught it....Still doesn't mean that you should ignore my invitation to chat ya brat.


Ha! Hey. U know my story and I'm not a homewrecker. If she is fine that you have a chica as a friend, then ill set up a yahoo acct. Just promise me no funny business. Seriously! You are making the right choice. You defibitely love her-after 2 days of chatting I can see that! Lifes too short! Hold onto her! But promise ill get an invite to the wedding-or atleast post pics! She a n also or a normal chic like me? U r a good man!


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> I repped ya mate
> 
> Prob worth about 20 of these low-life [email protected] common bronze members reps anyway pmsl....


Hahahaha :lol: I think I need to get to silver and fast....cannae have anymore of this name calling going on! pmsl :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

I'm sorry, but WTF is happening to this thread????? :blink: :no: :nono: :thumbdown: :sneaky2: :wacko: :lol:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> I guess that all dependsd on how well I get to know you.... That would determine if you get an invite or not....Like I said I am not trying to woo you or fck you but thought it might be nice to have anoither American friend that lives close and have someone to talk to that is on the same page. But if you feel that I am just trying to get you in the sack or the back of a car than dont worry about it... I dont think you could keep up anyways.... :lol:
> 
> You would be surprised what a gram of test a week does to a sex drive....


By wat u sed bout workin things out with her I know that you are joking with me. Good. Howevr, u sed she reads the forum sometimes, I don't want to start an argument tween the 2 of u but I can joke since I now know u r serious bout her! Just promise me u won't fall in love with me on here! Ha! That cud put a hindrance in your relationship! Not fond of sharing! Ha! Back seat? Wat kind of car u drive? Ha! Is it ok to flirt? I feel as if I'm ruining yer relationship! Ha! Its all fun n games huh? Don't b goin home n thinkn of me while pleasing her! Its tempting to think of lil mouse liftn weights but keep yer mind on her! Ha! How many times a day u two go wen ur on test? She raw or she up 4 the rounds? :thumb:


----------



## HELP ME

I don't think ur trying to get action! Just wanted to set boundaries that I'm on here to make friends n learn from the best! You guys really kno your stuff, and I'm a midwestern girl with no kbowledge of weights n proper diet! If it doesn't unclude corn... Hmmm...


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> I will try my hardest not to fall in love with you... When I am pleasuring her and I scream Help Me than I will know then. She can take it at least three times and then we have to revert to other things so i am satasfied...I cant think of you without any new pics....haha


I actually need a change of punts now!!! I pmsl!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look out, ole Maxy is back......!!!!


----------



## HELP ME

Wow! 3 times! U guys on test n stuff can really go! W33BAM or Jem, or GB, wat helps a girls sex drive be revved up? Besides a hot man? Ha! obviously max's girl is on somethin to help her! 3 times then more aftr! Impressive! Ha! Think zeus or single man cud help me? Ha:beer:


----------



## W33BAM

HELP ME said:


> Wow! 3 times! U guys on test n stuff can really go! W33BAM or Jem, or GB, wat helps a girls sex drive be revved up? Besides a hot man? Ha! obviously max's girl is on somethin to help her! 3 times then more aftr! Impressive! Ha! Think zeus or single man cud help me? Ha:beer:


Melanotan..... and a hot bloke..... if all else fails, get drunk......!!!! :lol:


----------



## HELP ME

W33BAM said:


> Melanotan..... and a hot bloke..... if all else fails, get drunk......!!!! :lol:


Been 4ever since I've gotten drunk! Guess I need a babysitter! I'm not the type to go find anyone tho! Am I a prude or maybe just still in love with ex who cheated on me!?? Can u cheat on someone yet truly love them? I kno u can't ask 4 sources, but is melatonin available legally in US?


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone.......gonna take me a while to cach up reading this thread......
> 
> so tell me what did I miss...


 Who cares what you missed...we missed YOU!!!!


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Im innocent..... :lol:


So Max, does your gf take melatonin also to keep up with u? Or u just wear her raw n she's fine with that? I like W33BAM's advice tho! Yet not sure if I'm ready 4 meaningless sex! :rockon:


----------



## W33BAM

HELP ME said:


> Been 4ever since I've gotten drunk! Guess I need a babysitter! I'm not the type to go find anyone tho! Am I a prude or maybe just still in love with ex who cheated on me!?? Can u cheat on someone yet truly love them? I kno u can't ask 4 sources, but is *melatonin available legally in US?*


Melanotonin is a different thing entirely, but apparently that too can enhance labido. Melanotan I think is legal to buy in the US but dont quote me.....



MaxMuscle said:


> *Bam loves taking it at least 3 times a day.... *


We are talking protein shakes here, right??? :lol:



HELP ME said:


> *I like W33BAM's advice tho! Yet not sure if I'm ready 4 meaningless sex!* :rockon:


At which point did I advise you to have meaningless sex? :confused1:


----------



## HELP ME

I'm outta work for the day! You all have a great nite! To those of you who have a special someone at home, hold tight cuz love is awesome, and life is short! I think I'm off to have a boyle of wine on a Wednesday nite! He has our boy tonight so... Ha! U guys e great! U make me smile! Thanks! :rockon:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> If she's not walking like she has Rickets the next day than I haven't done my job right.... Your getting off on this huh...? Miss sex that much? have a one nite stand with Zeus and then tell the x you will take him back, then you are on a level playing ground.


Of course I miss sex! So u cheated n still loved her? Did it work out in the end or is this a new girl you are with??


----------



## HELP ME

W33BAM said:


> Melanotonin is a different thing entirely, but apparently that too can enhance labido. Melanotan I think is legal to buy in the US but dont quote me.....
> 
> We are talking protein shakes here, right??? :lol:
> 
> At which point did I advise you to have meaningless sex? :confused1:


U didn't. But since I'm single... Its have to be unless I hunt down the ex tonight! I don't have feelings for anyone else!???


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> its never meaningless, there is always a point to it


Well ya, but I meant no true feelings involved.. Just sex to feel good and that's it! U nevr responded max. You said to give him another chance... But is the girl you loved and cheated on the one you are in love with and dating now or did that one kick you to the curb?


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> So Max, does your gf take melatonin also to keep up with u? Or u just wear her raw n she's fine with that? I like W33BAM's advice tho! Yet not sure if I'm ready 4 meaningless sex! :rockon:


She just has to rub her hands and tongue down my chest and abs and that gets her going no matter what she is doing she is ready to go.


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> Well ya, but I meant no true feelings involved.. Just sex to feel good and that's it! U nevr responded max. You said to give him another chance... But is the girl you loved and cheated on the one you are in love with and dating now or did that one kick you to the curb?


Yes I am with her now.... And we have worked through it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> U didn't. But since I'm single... Its have to be unless I hunt down the ex tonight! I don't have feelings for anyone else!???


Make sure that if you are going to have sex with the x again that you are ready to let him back into your life otherwise you are jusy fcking with his head.... I bet he has learned a lesson and he will have to gain you're trust back. He will be on a short leash for a while but if he truely wants you and the baby he will conform...If this is his first kid he probably thought that he had to get out there and do what he wanted before the baby took over his life and became Mr. Mom full time. I had this same thought when I heard that my gf was prego with my daughter... I was out fcking every one i could, sometimes 3-4 a night. Guys think theyre lives are over when the family life begins


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Yes I am with her now.... And we have worked through it...


That's awesome! U and W33BAM seem to be cool! Have sreious partners yet know wen a joke is a joke! You n yer mates are lucky! Now where the hell is Zeus? Haha! Bye guys! Thx for making me smile! You guys are better than xanax! GB, jem, rag, Zeus, leafman, max, BaM.... Ill rep u all wen I can so u can pocket those 5 pts! Haha! Someday! Bye guys!


----------



## RedKola

It's like a soap opera in here! pmsl :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

HELP ME said:


> Wow! 3 times! U guys on test n stuff can really go! W33BAM or Jem, or GB, wat helps a girls sex drive be revved up? Besides a hot man? Ha! obviously max's girl is on somethin to help her! 3 times then more aftr! Impressive! Ha! Think zeus or single man cud help me? Ha:beer:


Honestly?

First off - lifting weights. This not only raises your metabolism for 24hours it increases the amount of testosterone produced. Now don't panic, women only naturally produce about 1/10 of what men do. But there is a wide range. Testosterone is directly linked to sex drive. The more you have the more you want.

Second - rodiola rosea. I originally brought this due to its mood calming properties. Yeah. They don't mention the effect on your sex drive

Third - fish oil. This, when you mega dose, and I'm talking about 10g a day....if you buy in bulk online its very cheap, doesn't rev up your sex dri but DOES increase the sensitivity....Making things happen, as it were, much faster.

Fourth - BSD Reloaded. This is a UK product so prob not worth shipping out to States. Not worked out what it is in the product that makes me horny as hell but something sure does.

Fifth - Did I mention weightlifting? If you do things like squats and deadlifts, it's not just the external muscles that get worked. The internal ones become stronger too. Which translates across to mind shattering orgasms.

Sixth - changing your pill. I was on the combined pill for years, but was having trouble with serious weight gain, which I haven't fully reversed, and lose of libido. Since switching to the progesterone only pill this is reversed...on the libido front. Still working on the weight loss.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Oh you have a crush on Zeus....See it wouldnt be meaningless.... He is filling up the gas tank to drive over there to see you and comfort you with a jug of wine....Relax. Zeus will make it all better, trust me....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gym Bunny said:


> Honestly?
> 
> First off - lifting weights. This not only raises your metabolism for 24hours it increases the amount of testosterone produced. Now don't panic, women only naturally produce about 1/10 of what men do. But there is a wide range. Testosterone is directly linked to sex drive. The more you have the more you want.
> 
> Second - rodiola rosea. I originally brought this due to its mood calming properties. Yeah. They don't mention the effect on your sex drive
> 
> Third - fish oil. This, when you mega dose, and I'm talking about 10g a day....if you buy in bulk online its very cheap, doesn't rev up your sex dri but DOES increase the sensitivity....Making things happen, as it were, much faster.
> 
> Fourth - BSD Reloaded. This is a UK product so prob not worth shipping out to States. Not worked out what it is in the product that makes me horny as hell but something sure does.
> 
> Fifth - *Did I mention weightlifting? If you do things like squats and deadlifts, it's not just the external muscles that get worked. The internal ones become stronger too. Which translates across to mind shattering orgasms. *
> 
> Sixth - changing your pill. I was on the combined pill for years, but was having trouble with serious weight gain, which I haven't fully reversed, and lose of libido. Since switching to the progesterone only pill this is reversed...on the libido front. Still working on the weight loss.


I am a licensed massage therapist and I specialize in Keagal massage....


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Make sure that if you are going to have sex with the x again that you are ready to let him back into your life otherwise you are jusy fcking with his head.... I bet he has learned a lesson and he will have to gain you're trust back. He will be on a short leash for a while but if he truely wants you and the baby he will conform...If this is his first kid he probably thought that he had to get out there and do what he wanted before the baby took over his life and became Mr. Mom full time. I had this same thought when I heard that my gf was prego with my daughter... I was out fcking every one i could, sometimes 3-4 a night. Guys think theyre lives are over when the family life begins


Definitely taking that to heart! So u and you gf hav a baby girl 2gether?


----------



## MasterBlaster

HELP ME said:


> Definitely taking that to heart! So u and you gf hav a baby girl 2gether?


Complicated issue here.... I have a 13 yo daughter and a one year old son


----------



## HELP ME

Gym Bunny said:


> Honestly?
> 
> NFirst off - lifting weights. This not only raises your metabolism for 24hours it increases the amount of testosterone produced. Now don't panic, women only naturally produce about 1/10 of what men do. But there is a wide range. Testosterone is directly linked to sex drive. The more you have the more you want.
> 
> Second - rodiola rosea. I originally brought this due to its mood calming properties. Yeah. They don't mention the effect on your sex drive
> 
> Third - fish oil. This, when you mega dose, and I'm talking about 10g a day....if you buy in bulk online its very cheap, doesn't rev up your sex dri but DOES increase the sensitivity....Making things happen, as it were, much faster.
> 
> Fourth - BSD Reloaded. This is a UK product so prob not worth shipping out to States. Not worked out what it is in the product that makes me horny as hell but something sure does.
> 
> Fifth - Did I mention weightlifting? If you do things like squats and deadlifts, it's not just the external muscles that get worked. The internal ones become stronger too. Which translates across to mind shattering orgasms.
> 
> Sixth - changing your pill. I was on the combined pill for years, but was having trouble with serious weight gain, which I haven't fully reversed, and lose of libido. Since switching to the progesterone only pill this is reversed...on the libido front. Still working on the weight loss.


Thank you for the advice! Definitely able to get fish oil n pump some iron! As for max,s comment bout keigel massage, has he always been a pervert? Funny yes, pervert definitely! Ha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Help me. Believe me I feel your pain and know how much you miss your ex. But unless you 100% want him back in your life do NOT sleep with him. Because just as you are getting over everything to have him come back and snarl you emotions? That can mean double the heartache and pain. Think very very carefully


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gym Bunny said:


> Help me. Believe me I feel your pain and know how much you miss your ex. But unless you 100% want him back in your life do NOT sleep with him. Because just as you are getting over everything to have him come back and snarl you emotions? That can mean double the heartache and pain. Think very very carefully


Amen sister.... That was better stated than my rant...


----------



## Gym Bunny

HELP ME said:


> Thank you for the advice! Definitely able to get fish oil n pump some iron! As for max,s comment bout keigel massage, has he always been a pervert? Funny yes, pervert definitely! Ha


 Ignore Max. He's a man. You can exercise your kegel muscles...aka your pelvic floor very easily.

10mins a day sees an amazing improvement in tightness and orgasms in about 4 weeks.

It sounds a bit weird to describe. So what are the kegel muscles? Imagine you are peeing. Now, if you wanna stop the flow you clench certain muscles. So Practise clenching and releasing those muscles. Clench and hold for 10 secs then release. Build up to 20sec then 30sec. When you can do 30sec work on improving the time. :rockon:

If you have problems, an aid like a pelvic toner can help, google it.


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Complicated issue here.... I have a 13 yo daughter and a one year old son


Complicated means differnt mommies huh? New gf neither or 1 year old with him? Either way... Treat them right and maybe u and your love that you want to marry can have and raise one as a happy family! Not my business, but guessing you n current gf are workin thru 1 year old son issues hey?? Oh well! Life! Ha! Ever think of havn another with this one you love?? I def want another! I want to raise a baby with both parents! Zeus? Ha only kifing bout zeus


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gym Bunny said:


> Ignore Max. He's a man. You can exercise your kegel muscles...aka your pelvic floor very easily.
> 
> 10mins a day sees an amazing improvement in tightness and orgasms in about 4 weeks.
> 
> It sounds a bit weird to describe. So what are the kegel muscles? Imagine you are peeing. Now, if you wanna stop the flow you clench certain muscles. So Practise clenching and releasing those muscles. Clench and hold for 10 secs then release. Build up to 20sec then 30sec. When you can do 30sec work on improving the time. :rockon:
> 
> If you have problems, an aid like a pelvic toner can help, google it.


Hey now you are starting to scare away my clientel.... I dint come over there and take the phone outta your hands as your making money on the 900 numbers..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

are you Girl #6:innocent:

You know I love you GB


----------



## HELP ME

Gym Bunny said:


> Ignore Max. He's a man. You can exercise your kegel muscles...aka your pelvic floor very easily.
> 
> 10mins a day sees an amazing improvement in tightness and orgasms in about 4 weeks.
> 
> It sounds a bit weird to describe. So what are the kegel muscles? Imagine you are peeing. Now, if you wanna stop the flow you clench certain muscles. So Practise clenching and releasing those muscles. Clench and hold for 10 secs then release. Build up to 20sec then 30sec. When you can do 30sec work on improving the time. :rockon:
> 
> If you have problems, an aid like a pelvic toner can help, google it.


Thx GB! Reps to you when I can! I have done keigel but nevr upped times before! U rock chica! Thx!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Night all... I am leaving work now so I can go work out and do another tanning session before I have to go to bed and do it all over again....today was fun


----------



## W33BAM

Night G.


----------



## W33BAM

I'm turning in now too so I bid you all a farewell!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Everyone is welcome to anything I have learnt. I can't think of a better way to appreciate life than to have better love and sex.


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Complicated issue here.... I have a 13 yo daughter and a one year old son


I take it you didn't want to discuss this quite yet huh? You with mom of 1 year old or is she the one you cheated on gf with? Hmmm... Men!! Ha! No judgement! As long as you love the one you are with! Be good to her! Bye for sure this time!


----------



## Guest

HELP ME said:


> Wow! 3 times! U guys on test n stuff can really go! W33BAM or Jem, or GB, wat helps a girls sex drive be revved up? Besides a hot man? Ha! obviously max's girl is on somethin to help her! 3 times then more aftr! Impressive! Ha! *Think zeus or single man cud help me?* Ha:beer:


Help you with what??



HELP ME said:


> That's awesome! U and W33BAM seem to be cool! Have sreious partners yet know wen a joke is a joke! You n yer mates are lucky!* Now where the hell is Zeus? Haha*! Bye guys! Thx for making me smile! You guys are better than xanax! GB, jem, rag, Zeus, leafman, max, BaM.... Ill rep u all wen I can so u can pocket those 5 pts! Haha! Someday! Bye guys!


I am right here



MaxMuscle said:


> Oh you have a crush on Zeus....See it wouldnt be meaningless.... He is filling up the gas tank to drive over there to see you and comfort you with a jug of wine....Relax. Zeus will make it all better, trust me....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks Max... You're my personal whoring agent:thumbup1:



HELP ME said:


> So Max, does your gf take melatonin also to keep up with u? *Or u just wear her raw n she's fine with that*? I like


This is the second reference in a post to Max about whether his gf is ok with him wearing her raw. imo this is a bit strange and inappropriate for knowing him for day. We all joke and what not, but asking him if his gf is ok with him wearing her raw... I mean....WTF is going on here:confused1: I dont even think I would ask him that and I have known him for quite some time. Maybe I am over reacting but some of the dialogue by you Jenni is a little bit strange and suspect to me..


----------



## Mr Eko

how much reps/posts or how long do i have to be a member for until i become a bronze member?

i wanna join the gang


----------



## bigbob33

Morning

Fcuk me it's like jerry springer on here in the evening at the mo!


----------



## dan the man

morning bigbob thats what i just thought to myself haha


----------



## bigbob33

Maybe I should share some of my problems


----------



## dan the man

haha yeah maybe we should give jerry a call though just to make it all official


----------



## bigbob33

good call dan! If he's not interested maybe jeremy Kyle would give it a go...... Pmsl


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning guys!!

I was logged on for a fair bit of what was said last night but opted out of the convo it was too hard to follow, I couldn't tell what was being said in jest and what was serious, some of it seemed a little too personal and private for me to be reading so I looked at the doggy thread Bigbob started! 

Ooohhh and wooooohhoooo it's almost the weekend! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

Roll on Friday afternoon, there are some lovely dogs on that thread I started


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning guys!!
> 
> I was logged on for a fair bit of what was said last night but opted out of the convo it was too hard to follow, I couldn't tell what was being said in jest and what was serious, some of it seemed a little too personal and private for me to be reading so I looked at the doggy thread Bigbob started!
> 
> Ooohhh and wooooohhoooo it's almost the weekend! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Bingo! It seemed a little heavy so I went and messed with peoples heads in the AL instead....ahhhh the fun.

If we are sharing problems. I didn't get to sleep until 3 am last night due to my neighbours...downstairs this time having party.

So revenge is required to deal with EVERYBODY. I am so tired I actually feel hungover, need a caffeine drip and have a rugby match this evening. So any suggestions people?


----------



## clairey.h

just read through last nights.......wtf....apart from gym bunnys pelvic floor toners and swpping pills (thanks for that may look into that one  )

the rest went far far far over my head..........on the bright side though there was only 3 pages as the jemster hadnt posted so it didnt take long to catch up.......lol :lol: :lol:

what is everyone doing today, I spent yesterday gardening, and movng slabs today I ache like a b*tch..........ouch

cant wait to get back to the gym but its not looking like I can until monday :crying:


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Roll on Friday afternoon, there are some lovely dogs on that thread I started


dont care what anyone says mine in the bestest............ :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33

Gb, try a little eph! That always wakes me up


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Gb, try a little eph! That always wakes me up


wakes me up, gets the house clean, and then some...lol


----------



## bigbob33

clairey.h said:


> dont care what anyone says mine in the bestest............ :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Nice one claire, but you haven't seen my two babies


----------



## clairey.h

bigbob33 said:


> Nice one claire, but you haven't seen my two babies


I cant remember did you not put your dogs on there... :confused1: :confused1:

you start a thread on dogs but fail to post pics of your own........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mr Eko said:


> how much reps/posts or how long do i have to be a member for until i become a bronze member?
> 
> i wanna join the gang


You become Bronze after a month. But join in anyway...I did before I was bronze! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

70% of the thread now is silver anyway.....lol....but were not fussy everyone has to be bronze once, and the banter makes everyone wanna stay


----------



## bigbob33

clairey.h said:


> I cant remember did you not put your dogs on there... :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> you start a thread on dogs but fail to post pics of your own........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know I didn't put pics up, I'm a muppet I'll put some up when I get home


----------



## badger

Morning Bob, all getting a bit serious in here so i think i'll join in i think i may have a drink problem, watched footy and got attacked by the stella monster last night he wrestled me to the floor and force fed me belgian lager :lol: :lol:. Nah only "drink problem" i've got is i feel a bit ropey and me and one of the lads have got a monster leg sesh at 10am, oh well it'll either kill me or cure me one of the two. How is everyone this morning.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds nasty badger mate, I've had a few run ins with the Stella monster lately

I'm sure a heavy leg session is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Badger get some carbs down your throat. Go train legs....you may need to barf. But if you do you'll feel a hell o a lot better after. Or you might just find you have the workout to end all workouts....even if it means the gym ends up smelling of booze as you sweat it all out!


----------



## badger

Just shovelling some porridge and protein powder down cheers GB, we used to train them on a sunday morning so everyones used to us going green(not in a hulk way) or suddenly dashing off to toilet on wobbly legs lol.


----------



## Goose

Morning everyone,

Back and biceps tonight followed by some more cardio 

Quite looking forward to it, everywhere is getting nice a tight!!


----------



## Danzx6r

Morning Goose, Morning Everyone...

Hope you all slept well!

I promise no bad jokes today, unless someone else starts it....... :lol:

Dan :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds like your doing it right goose mate! Keep up the good work


----------



## Goose

Yeah, feeling rather tired.. I normally prep all my meals each night but Tuesday evening I made wednesday's and todays meals so last night was night off the gym and had nothing to do which was nice! Bit of chilaxing!

Lucky for me I dont really drink so I have suffered with the stella monster for a while, it normally turns me into the green hulk when im out and causes trouble.. best left alone for me!


----------



## Mad7

Morning all...................

You turn your back for 5 minutes and then you spend the next hour catching up on this thread.

F%ck me its a hot thread:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Hope all is well.


----------



## Jem

Morning all - where are the girls ? Going to read up last couple of pages .......hope you're all well ?


----------



## Judas

Morning all...Just dished out the love! WTF! I'm doing a circuit class tonight, something different!


----------



## Danzx6r

Morning Jem, Morning Judas, Morning Mad7


----------



## bigbob33

Morning to all the late starters!


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> Morning all - where are the girls ? Going to read up last couple of pages .......hope you're all well ?





Judas said:


> Morning all...Just dished out the love! WTF! I'm doing a circuit class tonight, something different!





Danzx6r said:


> Morning Jem, Morning Judas, Morning Mad7


Hope all is well :thumb:

I am accessing UK-M at work and although I can view and post, it won't let me dish out reps:cursing:

Will share the love later when I log on @ home:thumbup1:

Where has the sunshine gone...................... :cool2:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just read through last nights.......wtf....apart from gym bunnys pelvic floor toners and swpping pills (thanks for that may look into that one  )
> 
> the rest went far far far over my head..........on the bright side though there was only 3 pages as the jemster hadnt posted so it didnt take long to catch up.......lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> what is everyone doing today, I spent yesterday gardening, and movng slabs today I ache like a b*tch..........ouch
> 
> cant wait to get back to the gym but its not looking like I can until monday :crying:


Apparently I rock the boat a bit too much these days [without meaning to you understand] ........read lasts nights shenanigans and decided that

sh!tty bronze I might be but that's better than being a bitter tw*t

And I do give claire..........all the time ! xxx


----------



## Danzx6r

Mad7, Rovers or City? 

I'm originally from Swindo so dont worry no p!sstaking going to happen  ! Nothing for me to shout about at mo! haha

Dan


----------



## Goose

Morning Jem,

Good to wake up and see your body again


----------



## Jem

The freaks go mad at night on this thread ......

Just caught up on the sordid going-ons

Glad I did not participate

Cannot blame WA for reading about doggies - they are far more loyal !


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Morning Jem,
> 
> Good to wake up and see your body again


Oh Sire :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Mad7

Danzx6r said:


> Mad7, Rovers or City?
> 
> I'm originally from Swindo so dont worry no p!sstaking going to happen  ! Nothing for me to shout about at mo! haha
> 
> Dan


I'm from the RED side of town. See from your profile you are now in Liverpool......... Now thats proper football and yes I follow the RED side of that town too.

I'm working in swindon at the mo, so see a lot of the motorway every day:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Back and biceps tonight followed by some more cardio
> 
> Quite looking forward to it, everywhere is getting nice a tight!!


That's what I like to hear - a man training good and hard, never mind these stella monsters cheating all the time !


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> The freaks go mad at night on this thread ......
> 
> Just caught up on the sordid going-ons
> 
> *Glad I did not participate*
> 
> Cannot blame WA for reading about doggies - they are far more loyal !


No Jem, you only dip your toe into the melting pot of sordid going on's during the day:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Danzx6r

Mad7 said:


> I'm from the RED side of town. See from your profile you are now in Liverpool......... Now thats proper football and yes I follow the RED side of that town too.
> 
> I'm working in swindon at the mo, so see a lot of the motorway every day:whistling: :tongue:


Yes, Red for me too, but I still get ripped to shred's up here for being from Swindon.... :confused1:

Oh, the lovely M4! haha :lol:

Dan


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good work Goose! (pics please!)


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> That's what I like to hear - a man training good and hard, never mind these stella monsters cheating all the time !


 :lol:

Yup Im not a drinker - Just to god damn dedicated


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good work Goose! (pics please!)


PM to follow 

......

Oh you didn't mean what I thought :lol:

Sure sure I will soon


----------



## Jem

Mad7 said:


> No Jem, you only dip your toe into the melting pot of sordid going on's during the day:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


And that's how it should be Mr Mad ...... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> PM to follow
> 
> ......
> 
> Oh you didn't mean what I thought :lol:
> 
> Sure sure I will soon


 :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> And that's how it should be Mr Mad ...... :whistling:


But its always good to be active in the evenings:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Some with their fingers on keyboards and others with their.................(I will let you fill in the rest) :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

:innocent: ...........hands in the washing up bowl cleaning out dried up oats that have welded themselves to the porcelain:innocent:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> That's what I like to hear - a man training good and hard, never mind these stella monsters cheating all the time !


Hope thats not aimed at me young lady ! :whistling:  gonna be training hard today got legs today if my training partner ever drags his sorry 4rse out of bed "i'll be there at 10" yeah right if he's not dragged himself out of the pit by 11 i'm off down on my own. With reference to the stella monster it's not my fault he wrestles me to the floor and forces me to drink it's a good source of carbs anyway thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it :beer:


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol::lol:Hmmmm...............can talk the talk


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Apparently I rock the boat a bit too much these days [without meaning to you understand] ........read lasts nights shenanigans and decided that
> 
> sh!tty bronze I might be but that's better than being a bitter tw*t
> 
> And I do give claire..........all the time ! xxx


GOOD! Do not let the jealous rantings of insecure people get to you. YOU ROCK!

*GB waves pompoms, miscues and gets self in eye*


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:Hmmmm...............can talk the talk


let you know in about an hour when i'm back from being sick between sets


----------



## Danzx6r

Anyone want to insult a mate today!? Send this text to them:

Mate, I am a bit worried about you! I want you to go for a Swine Flu test.... I know you have not been to Mexico but [email protected] me, you have been with some pigs in your time!

Sorry, my humor sucks! 

Dan


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all just got up after a late night and some whiskey, time to start eating.


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Rickski, hope it was good Whiskey....? Bit of Black Label? JD? 

Dan


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Afternoon all just got up after a late night and some whiskey, time to start eating.


A man after my own heart..... :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Cheers guys, its gotta be done sometimes!!!!!


----------



## Mr.president

morning all.. just heading to gym.. Im a newbie but thought i would pop in and see where all the action was. Looks like this is the thread to be on


----------



## Goose

Its a bit early for test to be kicking in but oh boy

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## badger

welcome in mate, you'll not get bronze status for about a month but don't let that stop you joining in.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Cheers guys, its gotta be done sometimes!!!!!


Try mixing 2 oz of whiskey with 4 oz of squirt.....Hmmmm they go down so fast and they are the only thing I pretty much drink anymore.... To die for..:laugh:


----------



## Goose

DID SOMEBODY SAY SQUIRT?!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rickski said:


> Afternoon all just got up after a late night and some whiskey, time to start eating.


Or a nice single malt? Damn I miss Scotland


----------



## bigbob33

I LOVE whisky!


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> I LOVE whisky!


Blurgh!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

And vodka.....


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> And vodka.....


Ahh mate no!!! That isn't right! :lol:

I've been to hospitol on that nasty siht!


----------



## MasterBlaster

So here is the deal... I am waiting for my reps to charge. But in the meantime if you guys can get this thread to page 325 I will rep everyone that posts something on that page....Kinda a game ya know... As a reminder my reps are worth 3,250 points now so whor up....Only the posts on page 325 will be repped today...


----------



## Goose

Well ill be here for a sniping session


----------



## Mr.president

MaxMuscle said:


> So here is the deal... I am waiting for my reps to charge. But in the meantime if you guys can get this thread to page 325 I will rep everyone that posts something on that page....Kinda a game ya know... As a reminder my reps are worth 3,250 points now so whor up....Only the posts on page 325 will be repped today...


why page 325 bro? :confused1:


----------



## Goose

Mr.president said:


> why page 325 bro? :confused1:


I reckon its because it is 1/10 of his reps that he gives out?!


----------



## bigbob33

i've just spread my love:bounce:


----------



## badger

Goose said:


> Its a bit early for test to be kicking in but oh boy
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


No more watching the notebook then goose, it'll be banging babes 5 dvd for the next 10 weeks or so.


----------



## ragahav

hello all,

it evening here ..came to lab in afternoon and logged in to UKM but after a quick view on things I had to rush ..just came back .. and O MY GOD..what the hell... this thread has taken so many dramatic turn and twist, flavors ..........if I have to recap it all then it will take all my creative prowess and lot of time :lol: ............but anyway I will be doing to the best of my ability in the given time constraint ..after I poke my nose around a bit .also people remember I will be emptying my tank today and rep the people registered in my list (all those who repped me will get first  )


----------



## Danzx6r

MaxMuscle said:


> So here is the deal... I am waiting for my reps to charge. But in the meantime if you guys can get this thread to page 325 I will rep everyone that posts something on that page....Kinda a game ya know... As a reminder my reps are worth 3,250 points now so whor up....Only the posts on page 325 will be repped today...


Its a deal!

Knock Knock....


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I will try my hardest not to fall in love with
> 
> you... When I am pleasuring her and I scream Help Me than I will know
> 
> then. She can take it at least three times and then we have to revert
> 
> to other things so i am satasfied...I cant think of you without any new
> 
> pics....haha


:lol:lol:

Max buddy wanted to rep you there but currently it says that I have to fuc**ing spread elsewhere ...anyway will rep you as soon as possible


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Wow! 3 times! U guys on test n stuff can really
> 
> go! W33BAM or Jem, or GB, wat helps a girls sex drive be revved up?
> 
> Besides a hot man? Ha! obviously max's girl is on somethin to help her!
> 
> 3 times then more aftr! Impressive! Ha! Think zeus or single man cud
> 
> help me? Ha


I am single too :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Mr.president

Goose said:


> I reckon its because it is 1/10 of his reps that he gives out?!


im last man.. i need to get the swing of things on here... is the goal to try and make this the highest thread?


----------



## ragahav

W33BAM said:


> I'm sorry, but WTF is happening to this
> 
> thread?????


welcome to the party ...sex/booze/jealousy is the theme


----------



## Gym Bunny

Arrrgh! Just got out of a meeting with my boss to discover I had my jumper on inside out...yesterday I had it on backwards! Curse my damn neighbours keeping me up to the wee small hours and resulting in my being sleep deprived


----------



## Danzx6r

Little bit of fun between Bronze & Silver members... but all in good spirit.... sometimes


----------



## Danzx6r

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrgh! Just got out of a meeting with my boss to discover I had my jumper on inside out...yesterday I had it on backwards! Curse my damn neighbours keeping me up to the wee small hours and resulting in my being sleep deprived


ahhh bless... Bloody neighbors! I have their breed above me too!!! :cursing:

Dan


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Spike, this could be fun in about half hour when we are on 324..........


----------



## bigbob33

Mr.president said:


> im last man.. i need to get the swing of things on here... is the goal to try and make this the highest thread?


 it already is!:laugh:


----------



## Goose

badger said:


> No more watching the notebook then goose, it'll be banging babes 5 dvd for the next 10 weeks or so.


yeah you got it!! Reccommendations are welcome


----------



## ragahav

so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..

*Max and Help Me* faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... *Zesus* couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you *pecman *) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like *uncle bob* who play there role silently and *Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7* with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like* Dan* who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:

That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33

bump!


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> Max and Help Me faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... Zesus couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you pecman ) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like uncle bob who play there role silently and Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7 with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like Dan who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:


once again rag, a master course in recap:thumbup1:


----------



## Danzx6r

Goose said:


> yeah you got it!! Reccommendations are welcome


Make sure you use both hands Goose, or you may just add 3" to one bicep :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

Danzx6r said:


> Make sure you use both hands Goose, or you may just add 3" to one bicep :laugh:


 and a bad boy forearm:lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> *Max and Help Me* faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... *Zesus* couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you *pecman *) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like *uncle bob* who play there role silently and *Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7* with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like* Dan* who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:


Haha... top man!!!


----------



## Goose

Danzx6r said:


> Make sure you use both hands Goose, or you may just add 3" to one bicep :laugh:





bigbob33 said:


> and a bad boy forearm:lol:


Well I do get a dodgy unbelievable pump in my right arm when training plus its weaker?!?! think i strained something! :lol:


----------



## Goose

We'll be hitting the 325 page in 5 minutes I reckon


----------



## Gym Bunny

bigbob33 said:


> and a bad boy forearm:lol:


Did someone say forearm? I loooooooove forearms. :drool:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrgh! Just got out of a meeting with my boss to discover I had my jumper on inside out...yesterday I had it on backwards! Curse my damn neighbours keeping me up to the wee small hours and resulting in my being sleep deprived


haven't you talked to him as I suggested you ..or you want to get on with our diabolical vengeance plan ..trust me you don't wanna open that door inside me .. :lol:


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> once again rag, a master course in recap


thank you very much Sir..it feels nice to be appreciated for hard work :lol:


----------



## Goose

I would use 3 hands if I had a 3rd ! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> haven't you talked to him as I suggested you ..or you want to get on with our diabolical vengeance plan ..trust me you don't wanna open that door inside me .. :lol:


 I do I do!!!! VENGEANCE!!!!!!

Was thinking of doing some DIY building about 6am on Sunday morning..but might be going to the rugby on Sat...so will probably be in a drunken coma


----------



## ragahav

18spike18 said:


> :confused1:everyones in the recap apart from me haha


sorry buddy the recap was till before your posts or somehow I failed to see your entries ,,next time I'll be super careful ..how about rep you to make it up to you ,.. I am adding you to my list


----------



## Danzx6r

ohhh 321..........


----------



## Goose

Must be 322 now...


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> *Max and Help Me* faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... *Zesus* couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you *pecman *) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like *uncle bob* who play there role silently and *Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7* with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like* Dan* who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:





Danzx6r said:


> Haha... top man!!!


thanks man ..


----------



## ragahav

what is this 325 business all about am i missing something


----------



## Goose

Do you actually have a list you write down?


----------



## Gym Bunny

kegel exercises are exercises to tone and strengthen the pelvic floor. Very important for a woman to do.

Loved the recap!


----------



## Goose

everyone that posts on page 325 Max is going to rep.


----------



## Gym Bunny

the 325 is because MM is being a tease and will rep everyone who posts on page 325 of this thread!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I do I do!!!! VENGEANCE!!!!!!
> 
> Was thinking of doing some DIY building about 6am on Sunday morning..but might be going to the rugby on Sat...so will probably be in a drunken coma


hey hey hey ..now you need to be methodical and strategist about your plan ..this is coming form expert in vengeance ...how about we discuss in detail about your various options ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes please! Mwahahahahahhahahahahah :devil2:


----------



## bigbob33

Some


----------



## badger

Goose said:


> Well I do get a dodgy unbelievable pump in my right arm when training plus its weaker?!?! think i strained something! :lol:


RSI methinks:whistling: nowt else for it you'e gonna have to swap to left for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> *Max and Help Me* faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... *Zesus* couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you *pecman *) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like *uncle bob* who play there role silently and *Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7* with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like* Dan* who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:





Gym Bunny said:


> kegel exercises are exercises to tone and strengthen the pelvic floor. Very important for a woman to do.
> 
> Loved the recap!


thanks ....


----------



## Danzx6r

We there yet?


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes please! Mwahahahahahhahahahahah :devil2:


okk so remember lesson 1 your plan should be fail safe .. i mean it shouldn't be dependent on unreliable means like nature (like you are praying that a bird **** on him) ...or it rains so heavily on him that he get sick for four months .. :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> We there yet?


 nope 322 it is :0


----------



## badger

Another top synopsis Rag sure you've not missed your calling in life to be writing intro's for the movies for that bloke with the huge "THEY CAME FROM A LAND FAR AWAY, FROM A TIME LONG BEFORE OURS" voice.


----------



## Danzx6r

Knock Knock

Who's there

Lettuce

Lettuce Who?

Lettuce In


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> okk so remember lesson 1 your plan should be fail safe .. i mean it shouldn't be dependent on unreliable means like nature (like you are praying that a bird **** on him) ...or it rains so heavily on him that he get sick for four months .. :thumbup1:


Got ya


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes please! Mwahahahahahhahahahahah :devil2:





ragahav said:


> okk so remember lesson 1 your plan should be fail safe .. i mean it shouldn't be dependent on unreliable means like nature (like you are praying that a bird **** on him) ...or it rains so heavily on him that he get sick for four months .. :thumbup1:


so have you collected enough information about him yet .. ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> so have you collected enough information about him yet .. ?


He stays up very late and watches movies with surround sound? He smokes


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> Max and Help Me faltered,adventured and romped around between line of
> 
> forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun ..lots of details and
> 
> explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about
> 
> kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help
> 
> Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or
> 
> following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many
> 
> fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in
> 
> giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... Zesus couldn't
> 
> bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with
> 
> Help and so he snapped (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual
> 
> there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making
> 
> me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking
> 
> action and rep whoring (speaking of which in the interest of coming
> 
> clean I have repped you pecman ) ....and as usual there were usual
> 
> regular players like uncle bob who play there role silently and
> 
> Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7 with their active participation and
> 
> some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a
> 
> strong support and then there were some new player like Dan who are
> 
> shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new
> 
> heights
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more
> 
> ....





badger said:


> Another top synopsis Rag sure you've not missed your calling in life to be writing intro's for the movies for that bloke with the huge "THEY CAME FROM A LAND FAR AWAY, FROM A TIME LONG BEFORE OURS" voice.


thanks for the appreciation badger ..  about the calling ...well I donno ..may be some day some movie producer (who also does body building  ) will catch me on this forum ..one never know :lol:


----------



## badger

Danzx6r said:


> Knock Knock
> 
> Who's there
> 
> Lettuce
> 
> Lettuce Who?
> 
> Lettuce In


Dan get your coat, and i don't mean you've pulled.


----------



## Goose

90 minutes till I finish work wooooooooooop


----------



## Danzx6r

Damn & your so cute!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Mr.president

u guys are awesome... interesting thred i love it


----------



## MasterBlaster

ragahav said:


> thanks for the appreciation badger ..  about the calling ...well I donno ..may be some day some movie producer (who also does body building  ) will catch me on this forum ..one never know :lol:


Well said... You should be a reporter or news paper editor....


----------



## badger

Danzx6r said:


> Damn & your so cute!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


well maybe then you sweet talking handsome brute :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

This thread is stealing my life I have done NO work at all since Max posted.


----------



## Danzx6r

badger said:


> well maybe then you sweet talking handsome brute :laugh:


Woohoo haha :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Come on I need to go do some work, we gotta get this done. 2 more pages


----------



## Danzx6r

We there yet dad!?


----------



## badger

well hurry up then, the suspense, i mean the shameless rep chaising whoredom is killing me.


----------



## Goose

I dont like to brag but yeh we are awesome.


----------



## Mr.president

thanks for my first rep 18spike18... i will hit one back


----------



## Danzx6r

324............... oooooohhhhhh


----------



## badger

page 324 quick everyone jump back in try and grab your reps


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Apparently I rock the boat a bit too much these days [without meaning to you understand] ........read lasts nights shenanigans and decided that
> 
> sh!tty bronze I might be but that's better than being a bitter tw*t
> 
> And I do give claire..........all the time ! xxx


I'll just say this jem hunni....you're fun, a good girl an I'll say this to whatever cnut said anything to you about how you are on here.....

If you have a problem with jems antics, then fcuk off to somewhere else....because she is more welcome here than you'll ever be you sad cnut......And god help you if I find out who it was, although I have and idea......but one more derogatory remark to our lovely jem and you will be fcuked off down the road permanantly.....so drop it now, and jem....get the baps out again cos I missed them..... :lol:

And in answer to your question on the pm.......whenever you and her decide it.

I can't believe that there is so much petty bitchiness and jealousy on this board that someone feels the need to insult and belittle a new member for absloutely no reason at all.....

This has well and truly p!ssed me of and if I find out who it was, then no question, a ban will be made immediately....

We love you Jem honey....xxxxxx


----------



## Goose

18spike18 said:


> goose you have some serious rep for 4 months


Yeah not doing too bad.. Gym bunny beats me hands down though


----------



## bigbob33

bump


----------



## Mr.president

Danzx6r said:


> 324............... oooooohhhhhh


 :thumb: and the excitment begins:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Goose said:


> Yeah not doing too bad.. Gym bunny beats me hands down though


 thats cause she's fit:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> so here is the recap for latecommers and all ..
> 
> *Max and Help Me* faltered,adventured and romped around between line of forum decorum to innane bronzie thread fun :thumb: :thumbup1: ..lots of details and explanation later GymBunny jumped in to offer her sage advice about kegel muscles (don't have a f***ing clue what it is) .....before Help Me and Max could go any further Zesus jumped around followed by or following W33 (can't say for sure..gotta understand it's too many fu**ing pages to account too ) ...while W33 was more interested in giving the third angle to the Max an Help Me story... *Zesus* couldn't bear that Max was sharing intimate details (both off and on forum) with Help and so he snapped :lol: (I feel for ya' big guy) .... then as usual there was claire with her easing, cherubic and innocent postings making me believe that this world is much more than about jealousy, seeking action and rep whoring :lol: (speaking of which in the interest of coming clean I have repped you *pecman *) ....and as usual there were usual regular players like *uncle bob* who play there role silently and *Rickski,badger, Goose,Jen,WA, Mad7* with their active participation and some with not so active participation providing this whole melodrama a strong support and then there were some new player like* Dan* who are shouldering well the responsibility of taking this gabfest to new heights :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's all from channel Raghav for now ..tune in late night for more .... :tongue:





MaxMuscle said:


> Well said... You should be a reporter or news paper editor....


thanks...I am flattered


----------



## Gym Bunny

Robsta said:


> I'll just say this jem hunni....you're fun, a good girl an I'll say this to whatever cnut said anything to you about how you are on here.....
> 
> If you have a problem with jems antics, then fcuk off to somewhere else....because she is more welcome here than you'll ever be you sad cnut......And god help you if I find out who it was, although I have and idea......but one more derogatory remark to our lovely jem and you will be fcuked off down the road permanantly.....so drop it now, and jem....get the baps out again cos I missed them..... :lol:
> 
> And in answer to your question on the pm.......whenever you and her decide it.
> 
> I can't believe that there is so much petty bitchiness and jealousy on this board that someone feels the need to insult and belittle a new member for absloutely no reason at all.....
> 
> This has well and truly p!ssed me of and if I find out who it was, then no question, a ban will be made immediately....
> 
> We love you Jem honey....xxxxxx


And this is why the Robster is no 1! I'd hit you with my puny bronze reps but I'm all out.

So glad everyone is sticking up for the Bronze Queen!


----------



## Goose

Robsta said:


> I'll just say this jem hunni....you're fun, a good girl an I'll say this to whatever cnut said anything to you about how you are on here.....
> 
> If you have a problem with jems antics, then fcuk off to somewhere else....because she is more welcome here than you'll ever be you sad cnut......And god help you if I find out who it was, although I have and idea......but one more derogatory remark to our lovely jem and you will be fcuked off down the road permanantly.....so drop it now, and jem....get the baps out again cos I missed them..... :lol:
> 
> And in answer to your question on the pm.......whenever you and her decide it.
> 
> I can't believe that there is so much petty bitchiness and jealousy on this board that someone feels the need to insult and belittle a new member for absloutely no reason at all.....
> 
> This has well and truly p!ssed me of and if I find out who it was, then no question, a ban will be made immediately....
> 
> We love you Jem honey....xxxxxx


well said big man


----------



## bigbob33

feel the pressure.....


----------



## Danzx6r

hjxccsd


----------



## badger

Robsta said:


> I'll just say this jem hunni....you're fun, a good girl an I'll say this to whatever cnut said anything to you about how you are on here.....
> 
> If you have a problem with jems antics, then fcuk off to somewhere else....because she is more welcome here than you'll ever be you sad cnut......And god help you if I find out who it was, although I have and idea......but one more derogatory remark to our lovely jem and you will be fcuked off down the road permanantly.....so drop it now, and jem....get the baps out again cos I missed them..... :lol:
> 
> And in answer to your question on the pm.......whenever you and her decide it.
> 
> I can't believe that there is so much petty bitchiness and jealousy on this board that someone feels the need to insult and belittle a new member for absloutely no reason at all.....
> 
> This has well and truly o!ssed me of and if I find out who it was, then no question, a ban will be made immediately....
> 
> We love you Jem honey....xxxxxx


Well said Robsta, whoever's tryin to belittle you on here f*ck em you've got plenty of friends on here, don't let em get you down:beer:


----------



## Goose

325!!!!!


----------



## Danzx6r

wwwoooohhhhhhoooooooooo


----------



## ragahav

heyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Yeah not doing too bad.. Gym bunny beats me hands down though


It's cause I am a shameless flirt! Actually most of the reps are from valid threads outside AL! :bounce:



bigbob33 said:


> thats cause she's fit:thumb:


Why thank you! Pics in AL. :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

:bounce: we are here


----------



## Goose

Celebrate good times c'mon!


----------



## bigbob33

that was fun:laugh:


----------



## spike1

i did i did haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we're on page 325


----------



## Danzx6r

God my heart.... ahaha


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> It's cause I am a shameless flirt! Actually most of the reps are from valid threads outside AL! :bounce:
> 
> Why thank you! Pics in AL. :innocent:


yeah right!! :laugh:

I meant beats me hands down in an AL type of way...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> yeah right!! :laugh:
> 
> I meant beats me hands down in an AL type of way...


 :blush: not sure if that is a compliment or a telling off?


----------



## spike1

ive just repped everyone, not that my rep is worth much haha


----------



## bigbob33

only a couple of thousand rep points and i get my red blob...... good times


----------



## bigbob33

18spike18 said:


> ive just repped everyone, not that my rep is worth much haha


cheers bud


----------



## ragahav

18spike18 said:


> ive just repped everyone, not that my rep is worth much haha


every rep counts .. don't demean yours either


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> :blush: not sure if that is a compliment or a telling off?


Take it as you wish me dear 



bigbob33 said:


> only a couple of thousand rep points and i get my red blob...... good times


Damn! I want red blobness now... TO THE ADULT LOUNGE!!!


----------



## Danzx6r

18spike18 said:


> ive just repped everyone, not that my rep is worth much haha


Thanks Spike... Out of rep's... Tomorrow will send you Rep Love matey :thumb:


----------



## spike1

ragahav said:


> every rep counts .. don't demean yours either


every little helps i suppose lol

where is max then :thumb: i want my 325 reps :ban:


----------



## Goose

I will rep when I can as im all out!


----------



## spike1

whats the aduly lounge ?


----------



## Danzx6r

When he realised we took it seriously he scarpered!!!! hahaha


----------



## ragahav

Ok GB getting on to our plan ....



Gym Bunny said:


> *He stays up very late* and watches movies with surround sound? He smokes


Ok you got the crack point ....this mean he sleeps through the morning ....right :sneaky2:


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> only a couple of thousand rep points and i get my red blob...... good times


cheers :beer:


----------



## Rickski

Come on everyone get Bigbob his red blob he only needs afew people to help out.

BIG BOB, BIG BOB, BIG BOB


----------



## bigbob33

ragahav said:


> Ok GB getting on to our plan ....
> 
> Ok you got the crack point ....this mean he sleeps through the morning ....right :sneaky2:


i like it.....


----------



## spike1

ive done my bit for big bob, im all out today.


----------



## Goose

I'm all outta luuuuuuuurrrrrrrrve


----------



## Danzx6r

Did bobs rep but in back log cuz I owe Spike so hope some big reppers help you out further BOB!


----------



## spike1

this is the hottest thread by nearly 1000 posts


----------



## spike1

Danzx6r said:


> Did bobs rep but in back log cuz I owe Spike so hope some big reppers help you out further BOB!


give them to bob mate, get him his red


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Come on everyone get Bigbob his red blob he only needs afew people to help out.
> 
> BIG BOB, BIG BOB, BIG BOB


repped him and you too Ricks


----------



## bigbob33

cheers for the help guys, nearly there!


----------



## spike1

no one answered me lol, what is the adult lounge, sounds like a place i wana be lol...


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> i like it.....


told ya' one shouldn't open that door inside me :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

18spike18 said:


> no one answered me lol, what is the adult lounge, sounds like a place i wana be lol...


over 18's area! not for the faint hearted:lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

18spike18 said:


> no one answered me lol, what is the adult lounge, sounds like a place i wana be lol...


Ditto that... must be good your all keeping it to yourselves :lol:


----------



## spike1

bigbob33 said:


> over 18's area! not for the faint hearted:lol:


how do i find it 

i not faint hearted :lol: :cool2:


----------



## bigbob33

You have to apply.......


----------



## spike1

bigbob33 said:


> You have to apply.......


apply where haha

this is such a tease:lol:


----------



## ragahav

emptied the tank spread the love still some are left in my list to be repped ..will do them tomorrow :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

18spike18 said:


> apply where haha
> 
> this is such a tease:lol:


 user cp-public groups, then appy to lorian explaining why you want to join:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Hello All - it has been busy .............


----------



## spike1

bigbob33 said:


> user cp-public groups, then appy to lorian explaining why you want to join:thumb:


its gonna be hard to explain why i want to join so much since i still not sure what it is:lol: :lol:

ill give it a go though haha


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> Hello All - it has been busy .............


Yup i blame Max with his shameless encouragement of rep whoringness. ps smashed legs to bits earlier as promised, oh f*ck there gonna be sore tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Yup i blame Max with his shameless encouragement of rep whoringness. ps smashed legs to bits earlier as promised, oh f*ck *there gonna be sore tomorrow*. :thumb:


that's the thing to enjoy


----------



## spike1

i cant find this adult lounge haha

and badger, im about to batter my legs also


----------



## Danzx6r

Off to do Legs & Bi's. Have a great afternoon guys / girls :thumb:

Dan


----------



## MasterBlaster

It comming... I was able to rep two people and waiting for them to replenish... I have only used those two reps today so page 325 will all be repped


----------



## spike1

woo hoo

thanks


----------



## defdaz

Hello you bronze warriors, everyone having a good day?


----------



## spike1

hey daz, you missed out on some serious rep mate lol

im having a good day cheers, you ?

about to kill my legs in about 20 minutes.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have hit half of page 325 and waiting for the others...Didnt think i repped that much late yesterday.


----------



## spike1

im off to train legs everyone, thanks for all the rep i recieved today.


----------



## robc

hahahahaha about 1000 posts ahead of JW's shic thread hahahahaha :beer:

I'm proud.


----------



## Robsta

So just to re-itterate.....I want no flaming, bitchy remarks, avys being change or any other playgroud sh!t......it seems to me there are a few members on the board who have their own litte group repping each other and the more reps they get the more higher up the status they think they are. Well unfortunately they are not.....A guy who joins today is a important as a member who has joined for a few years.....

Guys and gals.....all I'm asking is simple....jus tbe civil, think about peoples feelings before you post a heated remark and we will soon be the biggest board going......keep bitchin, trolling, generally acting like d!cks (apart fom me as I'm allowed too..  ) then the board wil only go down hill and we'll lose out,whcih is bad....(apart from winger as they'll all head there, but I'm a mod there also so no escaping the clutches of Robsta) apart from that peace out people.....

Now going to do 30mg diaz,, and 4 tramis and sleep for a few days.......be good

Comeonguys keep it civil throughout the board, that's all I ask (although I do kow i struggle myslef sometime)

You can tell I'm on happy pills or I'd have noramlly ripped a few asshole.... 

Bottom end is, if you have s probem with someone, take it off the board or to pm's email ect But we mods will not stand for decent threads being ruined for pettiness etc. And this rant is not aimed at anyone particular, but has needed saying for sometime to the whole group....peace out man...wooohooo

I my spelling is fcuked it's cos I'm with the fairies..... :bounce:


----------



## 3752

well i am not on anything but i can see that there are many on this thread who are abusing the rep system in a vain hope of achieving a full rep range which in its self is pretty sad, if this is found to be true then those who have abused the rep thread will have there reps taken away...


----------



## Robsta

my point is paul...people who have been here 5 years,have less reps then those who have been here 2-3 months.....to me this has become an extension of facebook, and those who see themselves as popular think they can talk down to new members.....it isn't on, and if I hear it or see it then I will not hesitate, no matter how long a member of reps to ban them..

But there will be no need for this if people just behave and act like the good people we k now they are......

At the end of the day the board is a business. for a business to grow it needs to attract more members, but if members are joing and getting bitched about and made to feel unwelcome then it's not a good sign.....Granted, the off one is a pleb and needs putting in place but generally this has to stop.....pleasd....


----------



## 3752

i agree mate if any member is found to be insulting or bullying another member they will be banned


----------



## Jem

Phew what have I missed - *rushes off to read last few pages*


----------



## bigbob33

Who's being bullied?


----------



## robc

I have no idea who has done that to be honest... but then I'm not on here all that often!

I totally agree with what your saying Robsta.


----------



## Jojo 007

Jem said:


> Phew what have I missed - *rushes off to read last few pages*


ditto :lol:


----------



## ragahav

who bullied whom, in this thread ?? rep system abuse ..how ? :confused1:

PS: assuming nothing happened between 325 and current page


----------



## MasterBlaster

Evidently I missed something on here.....


----------



## Jem

I was getting a bit of grief that's all


----------



## MasterBlaster

Jem said:


> I was getting a bit of grief that's all


Who in they're right mind would give a lovely lady like you grief...?

I want answers..... :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I was getting a bit of grief that's all


Who is the fella ...that is putting everyone (and everything) in line of fire


----------



## MasterBlaster

I don't think that my rep game was welcomed... I thought it would just be fun but its unclear....

I like it when Rob is on his pain killers...


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't think that my rep game was welcomed... I thought it would just be fun but its unclear....
> 
> I like it when Rob is on his pain killers...


I have seen many long standing members repping the hell out of each other for no decent reason..... Although yet to see them being told off for it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

robc said:


> I have seen many long standing members repping the hell out of each other for no decent reason..... Although yet to see them being told off for it.


I hear what you're saying and I know a certain thread that it was extreme... but this is where we are starting to question the mods decisions and thats a no-no so I think we better drop it here so we don't feel the wrath...


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't think that my rep game was welcomed... I thought it would just be fun but its unclear....
> 
> I like it when Rob is on his pain killers...


the 3 posts talks of different things.. reps abuse and bullying ..rep abuse how?... like giving each other as we do or else ......and bullying.. :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I hear what you're saying and I know a certain thread that it was extreme... but this is where we are starting to question the mods decisions *and thats a no-no so I think we better drop it here so we don't feel the wrath.*..


second that ...


----------



## Rickski

Listen guys this is the nicest thread on the board full stop, Robsta I agree with what you are saying and that it should not be tolerated at all. The core of this thread are like family and have been for months which is why we are the no1 thread on the board there is no flaming read all 329 pages i know I have. There has however been some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately. On to reping we do this at times because we like each other and feel all fuzzy at some of the help and caring we all show each other that is all. The person at the top of the rep tree who does not use the Bronze thread has put on 30,000 rep points since last night so we are doing nothing that is not being done else where, reps do tend to snowball and as your reps grow people rep you I don't know why they just do. All this aside as stated bullying and such like is for dogs and something we abstain from for sure on this thread.

Rickski a member for almost 16 months on 214.000 points.


----------



## bigbob33

x2.... Well put rik!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Rickski said:


> Listen guys this is the nicest thread on the board full stop, Robsta I agree with what you are saying and that it should not be tolerated at all. The core of this thread are like family and have been for months which is why we are the no1 thread on the board there is no flaming read all 329 pages i know I have. *There has however been some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately.* On to reping we do this at times because we like each other and feel all fuzzy at some of the help and caring we all show each other that is all. The person at the top of the rep tree who does not use the Bronze thread has put on 30,000 rep points since last night so we are doing nothing that is not being done else where, reps do tend to snowball and as your reps grow people rep you I don't know why they just do. All this aside as stated bullying and such like is for dogs and something we abstain from for sure on this thread.
> 
> Rickski a member for almost 16 months on 214.000 points.


I feel like this one is aimed at me? ....... WTF? :cursing:

I can leave... If I am one of these people that arent a core person


----------



## spike1

i went to train my legs i come back and all hell has broken lose haha


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> I feel like this one is aimed ay me? ....... WTF? :cursing:
> 
> I can leave... If I am one of these people that arent a core person


No Max not at all you had a few private conversations for sure but to my knowledge never flamed anyone or was rude it was not aimed at you buddy that you can be assured of. :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm getting sick of these rep whores they're gonna knock me off the top 10!


----------



## Mad7

Come on guys and girls, we are family............ The bronze family. We don't have arguements and bickering.

We have free love and group hugs :wub: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Obviously some people were getting close to the nuckle with Jem and others and I only mentioned core so as to show that if somebody recently upset things then they should be dealt with privately this thread should never split, I am sorry if it came across this way anyways Max you have posts on this thread from way back.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> You go there by being a rep whore, so now that you have conformed you dont like them? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't rep trade! :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Listen guys this is the nicest thread on the board full stop, Robsta I agree with what you are saying and that it should not be tolerated at all. The core of this thread are like family and have been for months which is why we are the no1 thread on the board there is no flaming read all 329 pages i know I have. There has however been *some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days* but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately. On to reping we do this at times because we like each other and feel all fuzzy at some of the help and caring we all show each other that is all. The person at the top of the rep tree who does not use the Bronze thread has put on 30,000 rep points since last night so we are doing nothing that is not being done else where, reps do tend to snowball and as your reps grow people rep you I don't know why they just do. All this aside as stated bullying and such like is for dogs and something we abstain from for sure on this thread.
> 
> Rickski a member for almost 16 months on 214.000 points.


Ricks I agree with you..however I think, as far as I have read, none of the conversations in this thread until now has never been worthy of mods' wrath, despite being unsual they were. Even in case of Jem complain, I think she wasn't bullied on this thread .. I was under the impression she received some PM .As for the repping system I think it's fun .. I do rep good informative posts, funny posts and in general to people I like here, generally who are active participants ..it makes forum and thread alive I think...is this what is being considered abuse...it's not clear.. becasue in my view active participation in every (or any) form will help the board, just a thought .


----------



## Rickski

Anways who will be the proud 5,000 post on the thread biut of a milestone wouldn't you say, Oh **** is that allowed actively promoting posting dohhhhh.


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I feel like this one is aimed at me? ....... WTF? :cursing:
> 
> I can leave... If I am one of these people that arent a core person


hey Max..don't say that ..you know we all love ya' ...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> So ive noticed....
> 
> Didnt you used to have a message under your posts that said you rep me i rep you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love ya Mak


No:confused1: Con does though!


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm getting sick of these rep whores they're gonna knock me off the top 10!


:laugh:


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks for putting my mind at ease buddy... I dont like to think that I am creating problems... I have enough of those in other aspects of my life.


You are never a problem and always consistant I love you man, I am sure I already told this lol.


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Listen guys this is the nicest thread on the board full stop, Robsta I agree with what you are saying and that it should not be tolerated at all. The core of this thread are like family and have been for months which is why we are the no1 thread on the board there is no flaming read all 329 pages i know I have. There has however been *some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days* but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately. On to reping we do this at times because we like each other and feel all fuzzy at some of the help and caring we all show each other that is all. The person at the top of the rep tree who does not use the Bronze thread has put on 30,000 rep points since last night so we are doing nothing that is not being done else where, reps do tend to snowball and as your reps grow people rep you I don't know why they just do. All this aside as stated bullying and such like is for dogs and something we abstain from for sure on this thread.
> 
> Rickski a member for almost 16 months on 214.000 points.


Ricks I agree with you..however I think, as far as I have read, none of the conversations in this thread until now has never been worthy of mods' wrath, despite being unsual they were. Even in case of Jem complain, I think she wasn't bullied on this thread .. I was under the impression she received some PM .As for the repping system I think it's fun .. I do rep good informative posts, funny posts and in general to people I like here, generally who are active participants ..it makes forum and thread alive I think...is this what is being considered abuse...it's not clear.. because in my view active participation in every (or any) form will help the board, just a thought .


----------



## Rickski

Rickski said:


> You are never a problem and always consistant I love you man, I am sure I already told this lol.


See warm and fuzzy ooohhhhh.


----------



## Rickski

x2 our elected press officer


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> You are never a problem and always consistant I love you man, I am sure I already told this lol.





MaxMuscle said:


> :thumbup1: Oh Rickski...You're such a Casinova


First Zeus now Ricks .. :lol: boy....Max, you definitely know your charm :lol:


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Ricks I agree with you..however I think, as far as I have read, none of the conversations in this thread until now has never been worthy of mods' wrath, despite being unsual they were. Even in case of Jem complain, I think she wasn't bullied on this thread .. I was under the impression she received some PM .As for the repping system I think it's fun .. I do rep good informative posts, funny posts and in general to people I like here, generally who are active participants ..it makes forum and thread alive I think...is this what is being considered abuse...it's not clear.. becasue in my view active participation in every (or any) form will help the board, just a thought .


You are right Rag but something has gone on and as Max says somebody needs to ask the question ..........maybe the elected press officer. hint hint.


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I hear what you're saying and I know a certain thread that it was extreme... but this is where we are starting to question the mods decisions and thats a no-no so I think we better drop it here so we don't feel the wrath...


Oh of course, I would seriously never question the mods... It was just merely an observation 

I do love this group even though I haven't been very active lately and just hope it stays alive with the cheerful banter and help/advice we give one another.

:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Of to work soon I will give out a rep or so later after work to well written informative posts only. :whistling:


----------



## Rickski

**** I have been rumbled it was me aaaargggghhhhhh. LOL


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Of to work soon I will give out a rep or so later after work to well written informative posts only. :whistling:


damn ..and here I was counting on you to increase my points.. .. :crying: :crying:


----------



## robc

Off to train chest,tris,shoulders, and Won't be back on until the weekend as I have to help a mate move house when I am back from work tomorrow and after that go out and drink a bit for another of my mates birthday party!! crazy times.


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> The only way we will fully understand is to ask the mods such as Rob or Paul.... I nominate Rag due to his diplomatic yet informative skills he has with wording things.





Rickski said:


> x2 our elected press officer


ooo. guys thanks for the vote of confidence ...but I don't know about that..I will be like a very very frightened puppy in front of mods..(remember how that guy was butchered to humiliation, who made the mistake of referring Bruce lee having the strongest punch .. :scared: ) .... I think Jem would be the most ideal person for this post ...


----------



## Rickski

Now come on Rag you the Man we will wait for you where its safe.


----------



## Rickski

Got 500 posts now dont feel such a whore lol


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Now come on Rag you the Man we will wait for you where its safe.


meaning... while I will be in the den (read mods' arena) inquiring (read milking tigress) and you all will be waiting outside ....hmmm..how tempting :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Hello bronze bum rapists!!!! Just extending the dragons wing of friendship from the gold side. Well, most of you appear to be silver now, and in the midst of some crazy identity crisis or something!!!!

Anyway, come, snuggle under the dragons wing and be rewarded in reps, its warm in here :whistling:

all I demand is your pathetic peasant souls muhahahahaha


----------



## ragahav

RS2007 said:


> Hello bronze bum rapists!!!! Just extending the dragons wing of friendship from the gold side. Well, most of you appear to be silver now, and in the midst of some crazy identity crisis or something!!!!
> 
> Anyway, come, snuggle under the dragons wing and be rewarded in reps, its warm in here :whistling:
> 
> all I demand is your pathetic peasant souls muhahahahaha


lot of hugs :bounce: :bounce:

as for the identity crisis ..its nothing of that sort ..it's just that we feel more at home here 

as for souls well buddy you have been punked ..we don't have any :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Got 500 posts now dont feel such a whore lol


congrats mate on achieving the milestone


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Guys, back from Gym & new PB of 190kg leg press. Looks like you have all been having fun 

Dan


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> Hi Guys, back from Gym & new PB of 190kg leg press. Looks like you have all been having fun
> 
> Dan


read last 2 pages and you will know ... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Mad7

RS2007 said:


> Hello bronze bum rapists!!!! Just extending the dragons wing of friendship from the gold side. Well, most of you appear to be silver now, and in the midst of some crazy identity crisis or something!!!!
> 
> Anyway, come, snuggle under the dragons wing and be rewarded in reps, its warm in here :whistling:
> 
> all I demand is your pathetic peasant souls muhahahahaha


Identity crisis................... 1st superman, now the joker !!!!!!

Me thinks RS has the identity problem:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

and claire, leafman are also silent today ??


----------



## Danzx6r

ragahav said:


> read last 2 pages and you will know ... :whistling: :innocent:


Wow!

*
Rickski...* *"Some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days* but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately"

Guys, if I am ever any trouble just shout at me... but i'm sure I have behaved upto now :thumbup1:

Dan


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> Wow!
> 
> *
> Rickski...* *"Some more unusual conversation on here over the past few days* but that is not by any of the core people of this thread and these people should be dealt with privately"
> 
> Guys, if I am ever any trouble just shout at me... but i'm sure I have behaved upto now :thumbup1:
> 
> Dan


o no Dan you are too sweet to commit any such mistake :laugh:


----------



## Danzx6r

ragahav said:


> o no Dan you are too sweet to commit any such mistake :laugh:


Oh you know me so well, im blushing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Danzx6r said:


> Oh you know me so well, im blushing :lol: :lol: :lol:


it was my impressionn of you based on your posts ..that I have seen

:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I am sure that it was something that was reported and that is why the mods had to get involved....


Again what was reported and by whom ...the whom part is not of as much importance and baffling as the what part...I mean I am confused what was it that was found offensive, I thought we were all having an open minded conversation (rant) aiming to have a good time and laugh ...


----------



## ragahav

okk peeps ...wrapping up for now ...it's already late and til now I should have been in my bed sleeping ...Goodnight to all ...cya tomorrow ........incidentally we are on 333 page


----------



## Danzx6r

Thanks Ragahav, see you soon 

Dan


----------



## Judas

evening guys, everyone ok?


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Guys, its been very eventful, just read the last 3-4 pages!!!! :lol:

Dan


----------



## 3752

robc said:


> I have seen many long standing members repping the hell out of each other for no decent reason..... Although yet to see them being told off for it.


the post me and rob made was aimed at everyone not just new members unless you want to point out where i said just the newbies in my post?

guys there is alot of rep whoring going on in this thread it is not hard to see from your begging posts or from the posts bragging of giving out all your reps today.....weird really as if this thread was deleted you would all lose your post count and your reps.....just a thought


----------



## robc

Back from a decent chest workout! training lateral delts more now and they feel soooo pumped its niiice.


----------



## robc

Pscarb said:


> *the post me and rob made was aimed at everyone not just new members unless you want to point out where i said just the newbies in my post?*
> 
> guys there is alot of rep whoring going on in this thread it is not hard to see from your begging posts or from the posts bragging of giving out all your reps today.....weird really as if this thread was deleted you would all lose your post count and your reps.....just a thought


Appreciate that mate and I didn't mean what I said in an accusing manner, hopefully it did not come across that way, It's just that I only seen it said on this thread and not the other threads like this... I probably just have not seen it...

Apologies


----------



## Jungle

First post on the bronze thread...have I missed anything?????


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> First post on the bronze thread...have I missed anything?????


 :lol:

A lot!

I imagine it would take a long time to read through it all but it's all good and welcome to the thread! :beer:

Join in the fun :thumb: :beer:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> *Good enough explenation for me*.....So how about them Mets?


x2

Who are the Mets? American Football team? Baseball?

EDIT: Ahh my awesome google powers say BASEBALL!


----------



## 3752

robc said:


> Appreciate that mate and I didn't mean what I said in an accusing manner, hopefully it did not come across that way, It's just that I only seen it said on this thread and not the other threads like this... I probably just have not seen it...
> 
> Apologies


i don't troll these type of threads but then i don't rep whore  thi thread was brought to my attention so i made the posts i have no more no less.

guys i notice alot of talk of the MOD's after me and Rob posted, try to remember that we don't get involved for no reason...


----------



## Danzx6r

Jungle said:


> First post on the bronze thread...have I missed anything?????


 :thumb:

I have spent alot of time looking through all the pages.... Its good reading matey, lots of fun & banter.

Enjoy :laugh:

Dan


----------



## Judas

Pscarb said:


> i don't troll these type of threads but then i don't rep whore  thi thread was brought to my attention so i made the posts i have no more no less.
> 
> guys i notice alot of talk of the MOD's after me and Rob posted, try to remember that we don't get involved for no reason...


Such a rep whore Pscarb :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Guys, I reported a post that I thought was intrusive and inappropriate.

But I think the mods have a valid point. Last couple of days a whole lot of the reps I got were from this thread, rather than valid posts. I wonder if there would be a way to remove repping from this thread?

In other news. Some idiot elbowed me in the kidneys at rugby and I am in a world of pain!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning people.......it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Morning Boblet - morning all late risers. Sorry for my lack of love and care in our community recently !

On the back of all recent going-ons can I please request that today we make a fresh start in our lovely thread ?

I would like to state that the comments that were made towards myself were not made in the bronze thread & things did get blown out of proportion but no problem - happens in real life all the time ! I did not report anything to anyone....keen eyes spotted something ...so drop it detectives ....

As for the reps system - I would be happy to have it taken away from the bronze thread - this is not why I post here ....look ok, its an addiction.........I cant help it ......there is so much love in the room:whistling: :thumb: :whistling:

I think Paul is right - people would have a lot fewer reps if the bronze thread was deleted [myself included] [though I think this is a tad harsh & we would prob lose a few members if this were to happen]

I suggest having a 'bronze reps' amnesty today & only rep those who post worthy things [like me :lol: ]

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds good jem, oh yeah sorry you had to see my bum!


----------



## Jem

:blush: :blush:  mg: :blink:I just went to post a visitor message to you & whoop there it was

I saw a different bob I can tell you

It put me off and I forgot what I was popping in to say

I made a sharp exit

How many tattoos - I was quite scared !!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

I've only got a couple of tats, what are you saying........

 pmsl!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Morning Boblet - morning all late risers. Sorry for my lack of love and care in our community recently !
> 
> On the back of all recent going-ons can I please request that today we make a fresh start in our lovely thread ?
> 
> I would like to state that the comments that were made towards myself were not made in the bronze thread & things did get blown out of proportion but no problem - happens in real life all the time ! I did not report anything to anyone....keen eyes spotted something ...so drop it detectives ....
> 
> As for the reps system - I would be happy to have it taken away from the bronze thread - this is not why I post here ....look ok, its an addiction.........I cant help it ......there is so much love in the room:whistling: :thumb: :whistling:
> 
> I think Paul is right - people would have a lot fewer reps if the bronze thread was deleted [myself included] [though I think this is a tad harsh & we would prob lose a few members if this were to happen]
> 
> I suggest having a 'bronze reps' amnesty today & only rep those who post worthy things [like me :lol: ]
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


Completely agree Jem :thumb:

Well hope everyone has a great day, I have a busy one ahead of myself! enjoy!


----------



## Jem

Morning Rob -have a good one !


----------



## Rickski

Morning all, gonna give the thread a miss for a few days I get enough grief at work and come here for r&r and fuzzy love, not too happy at the way things have gone and feel a bit stressed to be honest and don't need to be soul searching in my rest time and wondering who said what and why, been great guys keep posting. Love y'all.


----------



## bigbob33

Don't go rik.......


----------



## Judas

morning people. Just tried my favourite Fred Perry top and I seem to be getting to big for it  .


----------



## Jem

See what has happened

Rik please - this was your thread long before I came along ...

I am out if you are out ..........


----------



## Mad7

Morning all.

Hope all is well............. :lol: :lol:

Big Bob, I have also seen the tat's................ Not many of them but boy its a bigun !!! :thumbup1:

Lets all chill, its friday and a bank holiday weekend:cool:

Any plans ????


----------



## solidcecil

morning all. how is everyone today, got the day off and got phyiso at 10


----------



## bigbob33

WTF has happened to this thread? I like coming here for a bit of banter, a laugh and just to catch up! I don't really give a **** about reps etc, but it's nice to talk ****, get some advice and all that.....

I really won't be impressed if it all goes tits up!!!!

Glad to hear your fred perry doesn't fit anymore, goes to show your doing it right mate!


----------



## bigbob33

Mad7 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hope all is well............. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Big Bob, I have also seen the tat's................ Not many of them but boy its a bigun !!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Lets all chill, its friday and a bank holiday weekend:cool:
> 
> Any plans ????


Wish my mrs said things like that!


----------



## Mad7

bigbob33 said:


> Wish my mrs said things like that!


Tattoo I mean..................lol :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Goose

Im confused&#8230;

Everyones gone so negative lately?!


----------



## bigbob33

I know mate! I don't get it either. I know I got a bit funny earlier but that's the oxy's!


----------



## Goose

bigbob33 said:


> I know mate! I don't get it either. I know I got a bit funny earlier but that's the oxy's!


Oxys dont like me


----------



## bigbob33

They don't seem to bother me too much, just a little short tempered.... But hey what can you do!


----------



## Danzx6r

> Morning Boblet - morning all late risers. Sorry for my lack of love and care in our community recently !
> 
> On the back of all recent going-ons can I please request that today we make a fresh start in our lovely thread ?


 :thumb: Good Late Morning all, yes Jem lets do that :thumb:

Dan


----------



## Danzx6r

Any Bronzers going to Southport 17th May for the Nabba show? Viewing or Competeing?

Dan


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nope but I do have a rugby match that day. We need to win. They hammered us last time.


----------



## Danzx6r

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope but I do have a rugby match that day. We need to win. They hammered us last time.


Well good luck with that! "must try harder"! :lol: :lol: My mate plays for St Helens youth team.

Dan


----------



## Gym Bunny

Danzx6r said:


> Well good luck with that! "must try harder"! :lol: :lol: My mate plays for St Helens youth team.
> 
> Dan


Cool I play in the regionals in Germany. Not I might add, because I'm that good, but because the league is so small and the German lasses aren't that aggressive. You can tell who the foreigners in our team are cause we ain't polite when we play :lol:

Love it! Soooooo much fun.


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> Cool I play in the regionals in Germany. Not I might add, because I'm that good, but because the league is so small and the German lasses aren't that aggressive. You can tell who the foreigners in our team are cause we ain't polite when we play :lol:
> 
> Love it! Soooooo much fun.


Good luck Bunny,

My boy plays for the local side where I live (Under 11's). They have a girls team (or should I say ladies team). I must say you are not the normal looking "Rugby Girl" that I see in my part of the UK. :tongue: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## BS1989

Afternoon bronzers! How are we all doing today? Got some back training to take care of today!!! Let the deadlifts roll : )


----------



## W33BAM

Danzx6r said:


> Any Bronzers going to Southport 17th May for the Nabba show? Viewing or Competeing?
> 
> Dan


Nope, Johnny is competing in a Scottish show on the 16th. But will be there for the Brits on the 30th though....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad7 said:


> Good luck Bunny,
> 
> My boy plays for the local side where I live (Under 11's). They have a girls team (or should I say ladies team). I must say you are not the normal looking "Rugby Girl" that I see in my part of the UK. :tongue: :whistling: :tongue:


Cheers. We need to work on our communication and passing and oh god, our kicking, rather than luck, but I do think we can make the improvements in time.

Dare I ask what a normal"rugby girl" looks like? There's pics of me in kit in my profile album. I think I do look quite rugbyish. :lol:


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> Cheers. We need to work on our communication and passing and oh god, our kicking, rather than luck, but I do think we can make the improvements in time.
> 
> Dare I ask what a *normal"rugby girl" looks like*? There's pics of me in kit in my profile album. I think I do look quite rugbyish. :lol:


Well put it this way and without being disrespectful, the one's at our club are built and look more like "*Danny DeVito*" than "*Danny Cipriani*"....................(couldn't think of the girl equivalent). :tongue: :tongue:

Where you are not the usual size for a rugby player are you :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Danzx6r

Gym Bunny said:


> Cool I play in the regionals in Germany. Not I might add, because I'm that good, but because the league is so small and the German lasses aren't that aggressive. You can tell who the foreigners in our team are cause we ain't polite when we play :lol:
> 
> Love it! Soooooo much fun.


My Rugby days are over! so jealous of you!

Haha... im sure your a pussycat really :lol:

Dan


----------



## Danzx6r

W33BAM said:


> Nope, Johnny is competing in a Scottish show on the 16th. But will be there for the Brits on the 30th though....


Will be my first show (viewing) so will be hoping for a good day out!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad7 said:


> Well put it this way and without being disrespectful, the one's at our club are built and look more like "*Danny DeVito*" than "*Danny Cipriani*"....................(couldn't think of the girl equivalent). :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Where you are not the usual size for a rugby player are you :whistling: :whistling:


Ahhhh I see. I am a good size for a rugby player, I'm 5ft8 weight somewhere around 75kg and am very broad. OK so I'm not a prop but I'm not small.


----------



## T_Woody

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhh I see. I am a good size for a rugby player, I'm 5ft8 weight somewhere around 75kg and am very broad. OK so I'm not a prop but I'm not small.


Still pretty big for you're height, im 5'11 and weight 81kg, i play second row, what position do you play and is it LEAGUE or yawnian?


----------



## bigbob33

it's all gone wierd max mate!


----------



## bigbob33

And burn them?


----------



## Danzx6r

bigbob33 said:


> And burn them?


Not harsh enough...... :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

just an idea.....

it used to work in the old days!, you don't see many witches flying about anymore


----------



## Jem

PMSL - ok I give in - it has been a miserable day on this thread - what a shame :no: :crying:

we need to sort it out - its a bank holiday in the real world ffs !!!! :thumb: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> just an idea.....
> 
> it used to work in the old days!, you don't see many witches flying about anymore


Plenty of them bob - they just hide their broomsticks


----------



## bigbob33

MaxMuscle said:


> Personally I think it was a former president....


abe lincoln?


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Plenty of them bob - they just hide their broomsticks


bastards!!


----------



## Jem

ah you swore - gonna report it ....wait til the mods see that in the bronze thread ...


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> ah you swore - gonna report it ....wait til the mods see that in the bronze thread ...


i'm sure its latin or something, not swearing:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Oh but of course Bastardus Sans Font - tis a type face


----------



## Danzx6r

Jem said:


> ah you swore - gonna report it ....wait til the mods see that in the bronze thread ...


Say goodbye to the RED PIP Bob!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Oh but of course Bastardus Sans Font - tis a type face


cheers jem! that was a close one:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Danzx6r said:


> Say goodbye to the RED PIP Bob!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i like to think of it as bigbob's red blob:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

feck it - lets have a joke dan dan funny man


----------



## Danzx6r

Husband always insisted on making love in the dark.

After 20 years wife turns on the light, finds him holding a vibrator.

She goes balistic, "You impotent bas*ard! How could you lie to me all these years?"

Husband looks her straight in the eyes & calmly says, "I'll explain the toy, you explain the kids....."


----------



## Danzx6r

They get worse..........

A boy watches his mum and dad having s*x he ask, "What are you doing ?"

His dad replies, "Making you a brother or sister!"

Boy say, "Do her doggy style I want a puppy."


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> Husband always insisted on making love in the dark.
> 
> After 20 years wife turns on the light, finds him holding a vibrator.
> 
> She goes balistic, "You impotent bas*ard! How could you lie to me all these years?"
> 
> Husband looks her straight in the eyes & calmly says, "I'll explain the toy, you explain the kids....."


I said a joke ...not what was on Jeremy Kyle this morning ........


----------



## Jem

Danzx6r said:


> They get worse..........
> 
> A boy watches his mum and dad having s*x he ask, "What are you doing ?"
> 
> His dad replies, "Making you a brother or sister!"
> 
> Boy say, "Do her doggy style I want a puppy."


I am taking the 5th :laugh:


----------



## Danzx6r

Jem said:


> I am taking the 5th :laugh:


haha :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

MaxMuscle said:


> Damn...People are you all drinking tea?


Nope, Irn Bru.......

Just doing a quick gatecrash lol don't think I've posted in here since the day it started lol


----------



## ragahav

Hello people,

wasn't online today ..pretty tied up but also didn't make the effort as I was put off by the latest turn of events ..anyway now that I am here I will be skimming and providing you the synopsis as usual ...


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Morning all, gonna give the thread a miss for a few days I get enough grief at work and come here for r&r and fuzzy love, not too happy at the way things have gone and feel a bit stressed to be honest and don't need to be soul searching in my rest time and wondering who said what and why, been great guys keep posting. Love y'all.


Ricks I wish I could stop you but I won't because I am feeling the same thing as you do and even I was contemplating of abstaining for some indefinite time from forum and thread altogether but somehow I have decide to stuck around for now ...hope to see you soon mate


----------



## ragahav

ok so here is the synopsis from the latest of turn of events after page 329...

*Mods* sashayed through the thread ramp showing their prowess and unlimited power of spanking and reminding us the fifth rule of Newton that *"MOD = GOD"* :laugh:. They made their intentions clear and stopped short of calling people, frequenting this thread, rep whores. They showed the importance of Jesus's way of austere living on minimal reps and unabused rep system. And the decree was passed "For people who have nothing informative to say are bound and decreed to live in lower echelons of UKM hierarchy" ..:laugh:.In order to drive home their point some posts which were written to make this thread reach 5000 posts, were deleted unceremoniously. While *Raghav and Max* wondered about who put everyone under scanner quick apologies were made by *robc *before he was nearly in the cross hair of one of our respected God ..errr. sorry Mod ( :lol: pun intended ). *Dan* our newly active member kept the momentum going while somewhere around page 324 *GB *came clean and declared that she was *The One *(Matrix reference :laugh to report the intrusive post.Then entered *Jem *trying to cheer up and urging for all to make a fresh start, while* uncle Bob* as usual lent his support to *Jem *for the cause of thread and echoed the sentiments of forgive, forget and move on, some other members were not so ready to take it lying down and decided to register their protest by abstaining from the forum and thread for sometime in future. *Uncle bob and Jem* tried to pull it together..while the entry of *mad7 and solid* tried to steer the thread in different direction. However it seems the scar is running deeper than it seems, as was evident from the conversation of *Uncle bob and Goose* however in his characterstic style *Bob *tried to shrug off the matter and move on ..afterwards *GB, Mad, Dan, W3 *tried to digress the theme of thread and we got to know that our gal *GB,* bundle of talent, has participated in regional rugby in Germany ...some new participants have joined the thread while *max, jem and Bob* tried to rejuvenate with their witch talks (can't really ascertain what they were getting at..coded language :confused1: ) ..*Dan *also in between made his contribution...

that's all for the Synopsis now from channel Ragahav

cheers tune in for more again ..


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps I have a news to share with you. From tomorrow onwards channel Ragahav will be hosting a 3 part series of interview of Dr R. Dr R is a specialist in forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships. He has likened the mod-forum citizen relation to battle of sexes. .. :lol: (he will be sharing his thesis work in the show)

Infact he has created a stir in the academic world by proposing corrections to Newtons fifth law *"MOD = GOD" *laugh. This correction and new equation if approved by IAUSDS (International Association of Useless Scientific Discoveries and Standards) :lol: will create a massive difference in the existing mod - forum citizen relationship worldwide. In view of recent developments in our thread we had requested Dr. R to provide his views which he graciously accepted.

Tune in at 1230 IST to channel Ragahav...

P.S: For those who won't be able to catch the show, I will be posting the transcript of the interview here in the forum..


----------



## Mad7

ragahav said:


> ok so here is the synopsis from the latest of turn of events after page 329...
> 
> *Mods* sashayed through the thread ramp showing their prowess and unlimited power of spanking and reminding us the fifth rule of Newton that *"MOD = GOD"* :laugh:. They made their intentions clear and stopped short of calling people, frequenting this thread, rep whores. They showed the importance of Jesus's way of austere living on minimal reps and unabused rep system. And the decree was passed "For people who have nothing informative to say are bound and decreed to live in lower echelons of UKM hierarchy" ..:laugh:.In order to drive home their point some posts which were written to make this thread reach 5000 posts, were deleted unceremoniously. While *Raghav and Max* wondered about who put everyone under scanner quick apologies were made by *robc *before he was nearly in the cross hair of one of our respected God ..errr. sorry Mod ( :lol: pun intended ). *Dan* our newly active member kept the momentum going while somewhere around page 324 *GB *came clean and declared that she was *The One *(Matrix reference :laugh to report the intrusive post.Then entered *Jem *trying to cheer up and urging for all to make a fresh start, while* uncle Bob* as usual lent his support to *Jem *for the cause of thread and echoed the sentiments of forgive, forget and move on, some other members were not so ready to take it lying down and decided to register their protest by abstaining from the forum and thread for sometime in future. *Uncle bob and Jem* tried to pull it together..while the entry of *mad7 and solid* tried to steer the thread in different direction. However it seems the scar is running deeper than it seems, as was evident from the conversation of *Uncle bob and Goose* however in his characterstic style *Bob *tried to shrug off the matter and move on ..afterwards *GB, Mad, Dan, W3 *tried to digress the theme of thread and we got to know that our gal *GB,* bundle of talent, has participated in regional rugby in Germany ...some new participants have joined the thread while *max, jem and Bob* tried to rejuvenate with their witch talks (can't really ascertain what they were getting at..coded language :confused1: ) ..*Dan *also in between made his contribution...
> 
> that's all for the Synopsis now from channel Ragahav
> 
> cheers tune in for more again ..


FPMSL, now that does deserve reps.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

Beklet said:


> Nope, Irn Bru.......
> 
> Just doing a quick gatecrash lol don't think I've posted in here since the day it started lol


Beklet,

Nice to see you down these parts, we welcome everyone into the bronze thread (even though a lot of us are silver now........... :whistling: :whistling

Good to have you here:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

ragahav said:


> ok so here is the synopsis from the latest of turn of events after page 329...
> 
> *Mods* sashayed through the thread ramp showing their prowess and unlimited power of spanking and reminding us the fifth rule of Newton that *"MOD = GOD"* :laugh:. They made their intentions clear and stopped short of calling people, frequenting this thread, rep whores. They showed the importance of Jesus's way of austere living on minimal reps and unabused rep system. And the decree was passed "For people who have nothing informative to say are bound and decreed to live in lower echelons of UKM hierarchy" ..:laugh:.In order to drive home their point some posts which were written to make this thread reach 5000 posts, were deleted unceremoniously. While *Raghav and Max* wondered about who put everyone under scanner quick apologies were made by *robc *before he was nearly in the cross hair of one of our respected God ..errr. sorry Mod ( :lol: pun intended ). *Dan* our newly active member kept the momentum going while somewhere around page 324 *GB *came clean and declared that she was *The One *(Matrix reference :laugh to report the intrusive post.Then entered *Jem *trying to cheer up and urging for all to make a fresh start, while* uncle Bob* as usual lent his support to *Jem *for the cause of thread and echoed the sentiments of forgive, forget and move on, some other members were not so ready to take it lying down and decided to register their protest by abstaining from the forum and thread for sometime in future. *Uncle bob and Jem* tried to pull it together..while the entry of *mad7 and solid* tried to steer the thread in different direction. However it seems the scar is running deeper than it seems, as was evident from the conversation of *Uncle bob and Goose* however in his characterstic style *Bob *tried to shrug off the matter and move on ..afterwards *GB, Mad, Dan, W3 *tried to digress the theme of thread and we got to know that our gal *GB,* bundle of talent, has participated in regional rugby in Germany ...some new participants have joined the thread while *max, jem and Bob* tried to rejuvenate with their witch talks (can't really ascertain what they were getting at..coded language :confused1: ) ..*Dan *also in between made his contribution...
> 
> that's all for the Synopsis now from channel Ragahav
> 
> cheers tune in for more again ..





Mad7 said:


> FPMSL, now that does deserve reps.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


thanks appreciation always feel good  ..do not forget to catch the interview of Dr. R


----------



## ragahav

Okk peeps I am gonna wrap up now ..going to hit gym tomorrow morning ...Good Night and do remember to catch the interview although I will be posting the transcript of the interview here ..  ...... cya


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> FPMSL, now that does deserve reps.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


x2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will rep you for that Rag my man as that was an awesome post! :thumb: :thumb :

I have to rep others first, but I won't forget that one!!


----------



## robc

Beklet said:


> Nope, Irn Bru.......
> 
> Just doing a quick gatecrash lol don't think I've posted in here since the day it started lol


Hey Bek good to see you here  :thumb: :beer:


----------



## leafman

whhoooo have all the strange people gone yet :confused1: or did i dream it :lol:


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> whhoooo have all the strange people gone yet :confused1: or did i dream it :lol:


 

the strange people are still here... (me)

having a cheeky one tonight, a few tipples of my old fav Mr Carling Premier before I head off for my best mates bday party in town.

What you up to mate?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Did someone call me?

I am in paiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!!! But hit 55kg on good mornings today so am chuffed as chips.


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Did someone call me?
> 
> I am in paiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!!! But hit 55kg on good mornings today so am chuffed as chips.


Nice! :thumb:

I am off for a shower and then to paint the town red. or something like that :bounce:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Rickski

I"M BAAACCCKKKK.........ok so i said I would stay away a few days but in truth 1 day was enough, I really missed my family and was thinking about you all, all-day. I feel rejuvenated and ready to rumble. Sometimes a short break is all it takes.

When I logged on ten minutes ago and read Ragahav's synopsis of the recent events I knew I had to get back sooner than anticipated, you are all the best and once again I missed you all.....sniff sniff.


----------



## ragahav

Morning all,

My day started bad..the univ I had have got admitted to is becoming pain in a&* ..Something or the other is creating problem in financial documents ..now the latest is that my stated amount is falling short by 133 USD then required amount. I showed the amount that was initially asked by them infact I showed in excess but now again this new this thing has popped up.. I am really getting sick of whole procedure ..


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> I"M BAAACCCKKKK.........ok so i said I would stay away a few days but in truth 1 day was enough, I really missed my family and was thinking about you all, all-day. I feel rejuvenated and ready to rumble. Sometimes a short break is all it takes.
> 
> When I logged on ten minutes ago and read Ragahav's synopsis of the recent events I knew I had to get back sooner than anticipated, you are all the best and once again I missed you all.....sniff sniff.


Hey Ricks ...it's so nice to see you here again ..truly I was saddened by your decision earlier but I knew what you were feeling as I was feeling the same ..but hey you are back now ..and this is one first good thing about my morning today ..welcome back  and I assume by now you must have got wind of the upcoming interview of Dr. R :whistling: ?(browse my earlier posts  )

P.S: We missed you too


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Hey Ricks ...it's so nice to see you here again ..truly I was saddened by your decision earlier but I knew what you were feeling as I was feeling the same ..but hey you are back now ..and this is one first good thing about my morning today ..welcome back  and I assume by now you must have got wind of the upcoming interview of Dr. R :whistling: ?(browse my earlier posts  )
> 
> P.S: We missed you too


Rag I can only say You are the best and you make me smile, Thanx:rolleyes:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Rag I can only say You are the best and you make me smile, Thanx:rolleyes:


thanks for the appreciation buddy  ..so how are things with you .. you talked about some grief :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> I"M BAAACCCKKKK.........ok so i said I would stay away a few days but in truth 1 day was enough, I really missed my family and was thinking about you all, all-day. I feel rejuvenated and ready to rumble. Sometimes a short break is all it takes.
> 
> When I logged on ten minutes ago and read Ragahav's synopsis of the recent events I knew I had to get back sooner than anticipated, you are all the best and once again I missed you all.....sniff sniff.


MOOOOOOOOOORRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNING :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Good - I missed it tooooooo and you Ricks

I was very sad and had to pop in last night because Max and Bob and Danny boy were holding their heads high ...............

Morning Rag- yet to read the summary....

xxx


----------



## Rickski

well you know in work you are kind of owned and find yourself accepting stuff that you would never take in your personal life all being equal. This can be hard to take but you remain professional and put personal feelings aside as it is just work. For me as I said I love the bronze thread and respect the people in it who all try and give a little to improve each others lives with support and kind words. When what happened reduced many of us to be concerned that maybe we ourselves were to blame it all became work like and not fun anymore. The best thing for me was to not say anything if I can not say anything constructive. Anyways as I said I feel refreshed and ready for whatever so onwards and upwards.


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> MOOOOOOOOOORRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNING :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Good - I missed it tooooooo and you Ricks
> 
> I was very sad and had to pop in last night because Max and Bob and Danny boy were holding their heads high ...............
> 
> Morning Rag- yet to read the summary....
> 
> xxx


morning Jem ..read the summary as well as the post about Dr. R :innocent:

Doctor R

Summary


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ok so here is the synopsis from the latest of turn of events after page 329...
> 
> *Mods* sashayed through the thread ramp showing their prowess and unlimited power of spanking and reminding us the fifth rule of Newton that *"MOD = GOD"* :laugh:. They made their intentions clear and stopped short of calling people, frequenting this thread, rep whores. They showed the importance of Jesus's way of austere living on minimal reps and unabused rep system. And the decree was passed "For people who have nothing informative to say are bound and decreed to live in lower echelons of UKM hierarchy" ..:laugh:.In order to drive home their point some posts which were written to make this thread reach 5000 posts, were deleted unceremoniously. While *Raghav and Max* wondered about who put everyone under scanner quick apologies were made by *robc *before he was nearly in the cross hair of one of our respected God ..errr. sorry Mod ( :lol: pun intended ). *Dan* our newly active member kept the momentum going while somewhere around page 324 *GB *came clean and declared that she was *The One *(Matrix reference :laugh to report the intrusive post.Then entered *Jem *trying to cheer up and urging for all to make a fresh start, while* uncle Bob* as usual lent his support to *Jem *for the cause of thread and echoed the sentiments of forgive, forget and move on, some other members were not so ready to take it lying down and decided to register their protest by abstaining from the forum and thread for sometime in future. *Uncle bob and Jem* tried to pull it together..while the entry of *mad7 and solid* tried to steer the thread in different direction. However it seems the scar is running deeper than it seems, as was evident from the conversation of *Uncle bob and Goose* however in his characterstic style *Bob *tried to shrug off the matter and move on ..afterwards *GB, Mad, Dan, W3 *tried to digress the theme of thread and we got to know that our gal *GB,* bundle of talent, has participated in regional rugby in Germany ...some new participants have joined the thread while *max, jem and Bob* tried to rejuvenate with their witch talks (can't really ascertain what they were getting at..coded language :confused1: ) ..*Dan *also in between made his contribution...
> 
> that's all for the Synopsis now from channel Ragahav
> 
> cheers tune in for more again ..


This is nothing short of genius Rag - OMFG you are one funny man - forget America come and study in Birmingham and I will put you up !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I have repped you for this and never were reps more deserved x


----------



## Jem

I think you should change your profile name to Dr R

with that sense of humour you will have all the ladies wanting to come and lie down on your couch x


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> This is nothing short of genius Rag - OMFG you are one funny man - forget America come and study in Birmingham and I will put you up !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I have repped you for this and never were reps more deserved x


Thank you Jem ..for the appreciation.. I am glad you liked it .. hope you all will enjoy the interview of Dr R. too :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I think you should change your profile name to Dr R
> 
> with that sense of humour you will have all the ladies wanting to come and lie down on your couch x


If only that were true in real world :confused1: ...somehow I am still single :sad:


----------



## Jem

:huh:yesterday I repped a couple of people and then it said "you have repped too many people in the last 24 hours", this morning I thought my tank would be full again but it has let me rep another couple including you two and then died on me again. I think my repping ability has been curtailed !!!!!


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> If only that were true in real world :confused1: ...somehow I am still single :sad:


Why ? your avvy looks nice - what's the catch Doc ???

C'mon tell aunty jem? :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

He will be a catch in the America, keeping options open I think:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Why ? your avvy looks nice - what's the catch Doc ???
> 
> C'mon tell aunty jem? :confused1:


hmm ..I don't know ..may be I am not so frank like my friends ..somehow I have never been in that kind of an environment ....and to clear the confusion I am not Dr. R ( :innocent: ) . If you had seen the the interview last night, you will know why I won't be him ( :whistling: ) .. I will be posting the transcript of the interview shortly ...read it and you will know :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> He will be a catch in the America, keeping options open I think:thumb:


I really really hope so 



Jem said:


> :huh:yesterday I repped a couple of people and then it said "you have repped too many people in the last 24 hours", this morning I thought my tank would be full again but it has let me rep another couple including you two and then died on me again. I think my repping ability has been curtailed !!!!!


hmm may be may be not ..I ma not sure but something like that happened to me before also ..you need to lay low in rep giving for 1 complete day and see what happens..


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ok peeps I have a news to share with you. From tomorrow onwards channel Ragahav will be hosting a 3 part series of interview of Dr R. Dr R is a specialist in forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships. He has likened the mod-forum citizen relation to battle of sexes. .. :lol: (he will be sharing his thesis work in the show)
> 
> Infact he has created a stir in the academic world by proposing corrections to Newtons fifth law *"MOD = GOD" *laugh. This correction and new equation if approved by IAUSDS (International Association of Useless Scientific Discoveries and Standards) :lol: will create a massive difference in the existing mod - forum citizen relationship worldwide. In view of recent developments in our thread we had requested Dr. R to provide his views which he graciously accepted.
> 
> Tune in at 1230 IST to channel Ragahav...
> 
> P.S: For those who won't be able to catch the show, I will be posting the transcript of the interview here in the forum..


IS IT DR ROBSTA

WOOHOO :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> I really really hope so
> 
> hmm may be may be not ..I ma not sure but something like that happened to me before also ..you need to lay low in rep giving for 1 complete day and see what happens..


See I am obviously far too generous :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> IS IT DR ROBSTA
> 
> WOOHOO :thumb:


O no hell no ....and I am fearing they will kill me :death: after reading the Synopsis and this interview ... :scared: ..will you back me if at all this happens :scared: :scared: :crying:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> See I am obviously far too generous :laugh:


yes you are ....  ..


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> O no hell no ....and I am fearing they will kill me :death: after reading the Synopsis and this interview ... :scared: ..will you back me if at all this happens :scared: :scared: :crying:


I am wetting myself laughing at you Rag - you are on form - what's with all the scary faces

Are you scared of Robsta???

You are a big scaredy cat !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes I will back you I think, depends what you're gonna write though hun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I am wetting myself laughing at you Rag - you are on form - what's with all the scary faces
> 
> Are you scared of Robsta???
> 
> You are a big scaredy cat !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes I will back you I think, depends what you're gonna write though hun :lol: :lol: :lol:


scared will be to say the least ,..and so is word terrrifed ...mods are my Kryptonite ..I will be like dead zombie around them and their aura :crying: ..like the victim of the African spider which is unable to move or even blink after the sting, the aura of mods have same effect on me :scared:

ever since I saw Robusta butchering that kid who mistakenly said Bruce lee punch was strongest I was ...O MY GODD O My god ... :scared: :crying:

as for backing if you think you can back me on Synopsis then I am sure you will back me on interview also ..they are in the same genre :whistling: ...


----------



## Jem

Ok you have my full support - for what its worth !!!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Ok you have my full support - for what its worth !!!


Thanks I am really counting on your fierceness to save my ass ..if at all it comes under line of fire


----------



## Jem

:blink:ferocity moi - I am a pussy cat


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> ferocity


ferocity ( fe·roc·i·ty (fə-rŏs*'*ĭ-tē)) : The state or quality of being ferocious; fierceness.

ferocity thy name is Jem :lol:

I am off to have my second meal ..will be back in half an hour ..


----------



## bigbob33

Morning folks


----------



## ragahav

Morning Big Bob


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am wetting myself laughing at you Rag - you are on form - what's with all the scary faces
> 
> Are you scared of Robsta???
> 
> You are a big scaredy cat !!!!
> 
> Yes I will back you I think, depends what you're gonna write though hun :lol: :lol: :lol:





ragahav said:


> scared will be to say the least ,..and so is word terrrifed ...mods are my Kryptonite ..I will be like dead zombie around them and their aura :crying: ..like the victim of the African spider which is unable to move or even blink after the sting, the aura of mods have same effect on me :scared:
> 
> ever since I saw Robusta butchering that kid who mistakenly said Bruce lee punch was strongest I was ...O MY GODD O My god ... :scared: :crying:
> 
> as for backing if you think you can back me on Synopsis then I am sure you will back me on interview also ..they are in the same genre :whistling: ...





ragahav said:


> Thanks I am really counting on your fierceness to save my ass ..if at all it comes under line of fire


----------



## clairey.h

fcuk it I wrote an essay wheres it go....ffs


----------



## clairey.h

right...I think I said something like..........

that was fcuking funny....dont worry rags robs on the tramadol, i dont expect him to be posting much today, and if he does I dont expect it to make sense....lol

back to moi, my daughter was throwing up all night but now seems fine and is whineing for cake........... :blink:

I havnt been gym all week, cant remember the last time I didnt go for soooo long, feeling like a hef now:yawn: (thats my mouth opening for food btw..lol)

still have done some heavy gardening so ache all over, just no cardio......execpt for the obvious :innocent: :whistling:

hope everyone is doing something fun this sunny weekend...... :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> right...I think I said something like..........
> 
> that was fcuking funny....dont worry rags robs on the tramadol, i dont expect him to be posting much today, and if he does I dont expect it to make sense....lol
> 
> back to moi, my daughter was throwing up all night but now seems fine and is whineing for cake........... :blink:
> 
> I havnt been gym all week, cant remember the last time I didnt go for soooo long, feeling like a hef now:yawn: (thats my mouth opening for food btw..lol)
> 
> still have done some heavy gardening so ache all over, just no cardio......execpt for the obvious :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> hope everyone is doing something fun this sunny weekend...... :thumb:


hey claire good to see you back.  .. thanks for the comfort ...and glad to know that little princess is fine ...

I hope you read my Synopsis and share you views ..I am also about to post transcript of Dr R interview.  ..refer to my post in last few pages


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> right...I think I said something like..........
> 
> that was fcuking funny....dont worry rags robs on the tramadol, i dont expect him to be posting much today, and if he does I dont expect it to make sense....lol
> 
> back to moi, my daughter was throwing up all night but now seems fine and is whineing for cake........... :blink:
> 
> I havnt been gym all week, cant remember the last time I didnt go for soooo long, feeling like a hef now:yawn: (thats my mouth opening for food btw..lol)
> 
> still have done some heavy gardening so ache all over, just no cardio......execpt for the obvious :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> hope everyone is doing something fun this sunny weekend...... :thumb:


*You have returned with a tiger in yer pants missus....grrrr power * :thumb: * I think the week off has done you the world of good - you are back with a vengeance, swearing, sexual appetite and hungry. Welcome home girlfriend *

**Jem runs off to find she-ra outfit**


----------



## Jem

Hurry up with that synopsis

the suspenders is killing me


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Hurry up with that synopsis
> 
> the suspenders is killing me


you mean the interview transcript ... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> you mean the interview transcript ... :confused1:


sorry yes interview ...........doh

erm but remember - I am ferocious Rag - I bite :cursing: esp when corrected by :smartass:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *You have returned with a tiger in yer pants missus....grrrr power * :thumb: * I think the week off has done you the world of good - you are back with a vengeance, swearing, sexual appetite and hungry. Welcome home girlfriend *
> 
> **Jem runs off to find she-ra outfit**


you can be wonderwomen, in the hot pant and the laso, I will be she rah with my trusted steed and sword.......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> sorry yes interview ...........doh
> 
> erm but remember - I am ferocious Rag - I bite :cursing: esp when corrected by :smartass:


:laugh: I wasn't trying to cross path with you there but wanted to avoid confusion for others ..I know ..why do you think I am so respectful towards you ..beside mods you are only thing in universe that can make me :crying:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you can be wonderwomen, in the hot pant and the laso, I will be she rah with my trusted steed and sword.......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:












You look feckin great ..........

I still need to tweak those abs though


----------



## clairey.h

my cheeks hurt sooo much today, this thread it fcukin funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

dont put yourself down hunni, lovely bloomers, and the glasses chain matches.......good job:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

what is that man carrying in the background...looks like a brolly ?????????

but its sunny


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> You look feckin great ..........
> 
> I still need to tweak those abs though


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

anyway....

jem is queen

goose is king

raghav I have appointed as court jester for his quips and wit......

ricksi and bod are now sir knights

I am a fair maiden, who just does whatever....lol

jobs for everyone else......??????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my cheeks hurt sooo much today, this thread it fcukin funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dont put yourself down hunni, lovely bloomers, and the glasses chain matches.......good job:thumb:


OMFG trust you to come back with that - its accessorising dont you know ! I am literally wetting my pants here....

My hair took ages - Amy Winehouse got nowt on me :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

is that your real hair,or do you like amy use a wig.........

I think you are all natural..........

http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2009/03/friday-youtube-wonder-woman-running-in-slow-motion/

the ways these bounce you must be.........wink wink


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> anyway....
> 
> jem is queen
> 
> goose is king
> 
> raghav I have appointed as court jester for his quips and wit......
> 
> ricksi and bod are now sir knights
> 
> I am a fair maiden, who just does whatever....lol
> 
> jobs for everyone else......??????????



Claire is my first lady in waiting and will therefore comply with any requests

Goose is indeed king and a true gent so long as he is fed

Rag and Dan are the jesters - they will also comply with any of my requests

Bod - dont know him but Boblet and Ricks are def knights fighting for our honour - as above

GB and WA are fair maidens wanted and desired for miles around

Max is the scary yet protective dragon guarding the inhabitants of our medieval thread

Leafy is the scullion ..........[see what you get when you are naughty]


Who else

anymore for anymore


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> anyway....
> 
> jem is queen
> 
> goose is king
> 
> raghav I have appointed as court jester for his quips and wit......
> 
> ricksi and bod are now sir knights
> 
> I am a fair maiden, who just does whatever....lol
> 
> jobs for everyone else......??????????


oo.. what a demotion ..:sad: ..day before yesterday Ricks and Max were pressing me to appoint as press person to talk to mods


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> is that your real hair,or do you like amy use a wig.........
> 
> I think you are all natural..........
> 
> http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2009/03/friday-youtube-wonder-woman-running-in-slow-motion/
> 
> the ways these bounce you must be.........wink wink


*Jem rushes off to plug in hme pc as opposed to work laptop on which she can view nothing because IT have restricted everything* ..................................................................

Still waiting for it to boot up


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> I'm the forgotten hier then


Ha knew there were more - you can be held captive in the tower until I find a use for you ................... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

this is funnier, she has nothing on me the wannabe..........ffs

there can be only one (higlander)

sherah that is.....


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> I'm the forgotten hier then


no I didnt forget just wanted help in finding jobs for the others]

you are herby the royal minstrel :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

mad7 can be the royal cook


----------



## Jem

Exsqueez me I am a bit caught up watching wonder woman on you tube - god even I fancy her -

They dont make them like that anymore - boohoobies I mean - I want some ....now

Real jiggly ones like that

remember watching that when you were little and wondering why dad always sat and watched it with you ?- I used to eat beef monster munch when it was on


----------



## Jem

mmmmmmmmmm ok I prefer beef monster munch to wonderwoman


----------



## clairey.h

oh where oh where have all the men gone........hhuuummmpppphhhh

I put films up of sexy breasts being jiggled and no where, not a peep.........

I dont think they are being polite...are they ??????


----------



## Jem

Right new script clairey

You are She-ra

I am Adora [her sister]

and together we are fighting the evil forces of Horda

...................................

Sorted !!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh where oh where have all the men gone........hhuuummmpppphhhh
> 
> I put films up of sexy breasts being jiggled and no where, not a peep.........
> 
> I dont think they are being polite...are they ??????


erm no - I think they prob got a bit sidetracked and perhaps *dehydrated* and ran off to get some water :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

ok, I can deal with that, I get the sword and the horse with wings.........

you get, well .............you get to live in secret never telling anybody that you really fight the baddies......(do youthink you could do that...lol)

also you get the horse minus the wings and the tight red jump suit, showing thoses sexy leggies.........


----------



## clairey.h

ok ok rag you can be primeminster and not jester..........now will you come back and stop sulking in the corner......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ok, I can deal with that, I get the sword and the horse with wings.........
> 
> you get, well .............you get to live in secret never telling anybody that you really fight the baddies......(do youthink you could do that...lol)
> 
> also you get the horse minus the wings and the tight red jump suit, showing thoses sexy leggies.........


That would mean I would have to live out of the limelight with a fit bod, never bag the man/kill anyone or shout about how much power I have :whistling: lets just face it, its never gonna happen is it ???

Not with me being an attention seeking munter rep ho PMSL


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> ok ok rag you can be primeminster and not jester..........now will you come back and stop sulking in the corner......lol


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: yipieee

I am about to post the transcript of first part of the interview ...but I am getting jitters what if it doesn't meet the bronze fun standards :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: yipieee
> 
> I am about to post the transcript of first part of the interview ...but I am getting jitters what if it doesn't meet the bronze fun standards :confused1:


how easy are you.......give you a promotion and there you are:lol: :lol:

if its not up to standard then back to jester you will be sir


----------



## Jem

*Force, Love and Ideology in the Bronze Thread [an adaptation regarding Medieval Society] *

What holds the Bronze society together"?: *shared values*

This is a democracy

We have equal opportunity

Hard work is rewarded, while the poor are lazy

Ultimately, the force and violence of those who rule determine the matter, but these are of limited use when the notion that a social order is illegitimate is widespread among the population.

[amended from chhs.ontclair.edu.english]

what do you mean I have too much time on my hands ..... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

jem ive got it...............

two words...............................

LARA CROFT....................

for you..................


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> how easy are you.......give you a promotion and there you are:lol: :lol:
> 
> if its not up to standard then back to jester you will be sir


Not a sir til he's been knighted claire - we will review his transcription and see if it meets one's standards

Read the bronze rules below as designated by moi

xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> jem ive got it...............
> 
> two words...............................
> 
> LARA CROFT....................
> 
> for you..................


Ha - I HAVE got that outfit ........... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

lol do you mean above.................

dummy................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ha - I HAVE got that outfit ........... :whistling:


I expect pics missy................ :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol do you mean above.................
> 
> dummy................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL ya ya - above


----------



## Jem

I thought I would try out 'ya' because the american brothers do it - am I working it baby ?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I expect pics missy................ :tongue:


Ssssh Dont - you will start everyone off on it :whistling:

Ok - gimme a couple of weeks and i will post one - dont have current pics - so will have to make a special effort to get dressed up in it :confused1: - Is that allowed ?

Was a bit too self conscious and always hid from camera until I joined this site. No-one knew I existed until I got a passport .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I thought I would try out 'ya' because the american brothers do it - am I working it baby ?


WTF:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

oh ya

is that not the queens speech,

'oh yar lets have a cup of char'

what is going on today......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ssssh Dont - you will start everyone off on it :whistling:
> 
> Ok - gimme a couple of weeks and i will post one - dont have current pics - so will have to make a special effort to get dressed up in it :confused1: - Is that allowed ?
> 
> Was a bit too self conscious and always hid from camera until I joined this site. No-one knew I existed until I got a passport .....


and whooooooo may I ask is takin these piccies


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> I thought I would try out 'ya' because the american brothers do it - am I working it baby ?


 none of that colonial nonsense here please! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

and still bob no pics of your doggie.....I checked.........


----------



## ragahav

So people I hope you must have enjoyed the insightful interview of Dr. R yesterday on channel Ragahav. For those who missed it I hereby am posting the transcript of the interview.

For people who have no idea what I am talking about please refer and read these two posts first :

*Synopsis*

*Dr. R post*

So here is the transcript:

------------------------------

(Audience Applause)

*Ragahav* : Heloo and welcome to the 3 part mini series of interview with Dr. R. I am your host Ragahav and this is channel Ragahav.

Dr. R is a famous worldwide name in studies and research related forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships, from premier school Univ. of Loosers. laugh Recently he has courted attention of academicians around the world by proposing his correction to famous fifth law of Newton *"MOD = GOD"* ( :innocent: ). His research breaks the conventional norms and brings a new perspective to forum mod status and their tricky relationship with forum citizens.

To all the worldwide audience who are watching this show on their televisions, you have an opportunity to interact with Dr. R and ask questions. Please note down the number of our hot line : 111 - GABFEST - 999 laugh

So without much delay I present you Dr. R.

(Audience Applause and Dr. R enters the studio)

*Raghav*: *Good evening Dr. R.*

*Dr. R.*: Goodevening Rags

*Raghav*: * Dr. R what made you so interested in this field of forum mod - citizen relationship *

*Dr. R.*: : Well Rags you see, as we are entering in the growing internet age where every one is increasingly having friends whom one never meet, in these forums, there is evolving a new society. Now as every society has caretaker of law and order, the same role is being played by mods and like real world the relationship of mod and forum citizen has it dimensions and moments. It is these dimensions and moments that made me interested and chose this area.

*Raghav*: * Ok so let me start with your thesis, where you have likened forum mod - citizen relationship with battle of sexes *

*Dr. R.*: : ok ...(with a pause) ..see after my 4 years of research I have concluded that forum mod - citizen relationship is nothing different from a married couple or a boy and girl in relationship. They are (interrupt by Ragahav)...

*Raghav*: * hold on are you ..are you saying that mod-citizen realtionship is like that of a live-in or married couple...*

*Dr. R.*: : yes correct .....

*Raghav*: *(confused)**...but how is that even possible *

Dr. R.: ok let me explain in a different way. In a normal relationship between man woman what are the three fundamental things should know ..?

*Raghav*: *(turning to audience)** anyone from studio audience would like to answer that question*

....( a man's hand shoots up among the audience)

*
Ragahav*: Yes you ...what's your name..

Man: *I am Big Bob* from UKM.

*Ragahav*: *ok Big Bob what's the answer*

*Big Bob:* (with a ceremonious air) Well the three things are :

That a guy should always say to a girl -

1) I am sorry for any fight irrespective of who is to be blamed

2) you are always right

3) And you look pretty

*Dr. R.*: : (to Ragahav) See exactly ..exactly the same thing applies to mod -citizen relationship. Except that here the citizen is the dude and mod is the 100 times emotional chic who can get offended easily laugh

A forum citizen should always say to his mod:

1) I am sorry (for any fight even if mod is to be blamed).

2) You were/are always right.

3) You look big and muscular 

*Ragahav*: *But Dr. R does this similarity ends here *

*Dr. R*. : Oh no Rags, you couldn't be more wrong in saying that.Like the couple's relationship there is this sexual tension in mod - citizen relationship too, there is always a citizen who has a crush on mods, who shares what I call *bromance* if its between guys..(interrupted)

*Ragahav*: *But Dr. R. that's a very outrageous and impossible predicament*.

*Dr. R.*: : ok let me give you an example. You are from UKM right.

*Ragahav*: *yeah*

*Dr. R.*: : I have been studying your board for last 6 months and within that short period I have come to know about 2-3 three guys who have secret crush on *PsCarb and Robusta.*

*Ragahav*: *No, I can't believe it ..you are just making up to support your theory ..that's just bull*

*Dr. R.*: : ok then cross your heart and say that you don't believe *MaxMuscle* won't do anything to get puppy love from *Robsta*

*Ragahav* : aarr...

*Dr. R.*: : (immediately following before Ragahav could recover from this out of the blue shot) or you don't belive that *Mak*, *Zeus* secretly compete with each other to be on lovy dovy side of* Pscarb*...say it ragahav..(in agitated tone) say it

*Ragahav*: (in perfect silence ) :innocent: :innocent:

*Dr. R.*: : (continuing) your silence proves my theory ... :innocent:

*Ragahav* : ok Dr. R I surrender whatever you said about* Max, Mak and Zeus *..I believe I always knew at some level but anyway.... :innocent: Now that you have mentioned your study about UKM, what else you can say.

*Dr. R.*: : Well I have been profiling UKM mods too.

*Ragahav*: (interrupting) *Careful Dr. the transcript of this interview will be posted on UKM.*

*Dr. R.*: : Do not worry Rags...in my view they all are fab people. The profiling I did was to show them in different light which people fail to see behind their tough exteriors.

*Ragahav*: *Could you share with us some insight then *

*Dr. R.*: : Well whose profile would you like to hear.

*Ragahav*:* Wait I think we have someone on line ...yes ..who is it.*

Voice : Hi, I am *claire*, from UKM.I would like to know the profiling detail of *Robsta*

*Dr. R.*: : well great *claire*. Robsta is one of my favorite. He..

*Ragahav*: *(interrupting)** Dr R please could you summarize it as we are running out of time:*

*Dr. R.*: : Very well Rags.. well Robsta is one of my favorite, a fab person, doesn't give and doesn't take as well the sh1t ...but the remarkable thing about him I like is that inside his big, huge muscular body lies a 9 year old kid who can go to any lenght to prove his argument..or to win back his GI- Joe toy ..So..

*Ragahav : (interrupting ) I am very sorry to interrupt Dr. but we have another person on line ..*

Voice: hey I am *Mak aka MaKaVeLi from UKM*...(another voice from back as if *Mak* was holding somebody from coming on to phone) and I AM *Zeus*...(talking to each other) I will ask ..no I will ask ..*Mak *I will ask ..no *Zeus* I will ask

*Ragahav: People we have shortage of time so could you please hurry .. *

Voice: (*Mak and Zeus together* ) We want to know profiling of *Pscarb *..(giggling )

*Dr. R.*: : Oh he is another of my favourite ,...

(suddenly there is a beep... )

*Ragahav*: *Sorry Dr. R but it seems our time is up and we have to wrap up now, we will continue from here next time ..*

*
*

*
Ok people thanks you for joining us. In second part we will know about profiling of Pscarb, Dr. R proposed correction to Newton's fifth law (MOD = GOD).*

*
If our audience want to ask something then kindly mail me or scrap at UKM bronze member's thread..*

*
*

*
Goodnight Dr. R and thank you for coming here *

*
Goodnight Rags*

*
*

*
Godnight everybody ....*


----------



## Jem

Had not thought of that one ?

Anyone ???


----------



## clairey.h

I love zeus and mak fighting for the phone............


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> none of that colonial nonsense here please! :lol:


Point taken ! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

here are my dogs, poppy and reg


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> So people I hope you must have enjoyed the insightful interview of Dr. R yesterday on channel Ragahav. For those who missed it I hereby am posting the transcript of the interview.
> 
> For people who have no idea what I am talking about please refer and read these two posts first :
> 
> *Synopsis*
> 
> *Dr. R post*
> 
> So here is the transcript:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> (Audience Applause)
> 
> *Ragahav* : Heloo and welcome to the 3 part mini series of interview with Dr. R. I am your host Ragahav and this is channel Ragahav.
> 
> Dr. R is a famous worldwide name in studies and research related forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships, from premier school Univ. of Loosers. laugh Recently he has courted attention of academicians around the world by proposing his correction to famous fifth law of Newton *"MOD = GOD"* ( :innocent: ). His research breaks the conventional norms and brings a new perspective to forum mod status and their tricky relationship with forum citizens.
> 
> To all the worldwide audience who are watching this show on their televisions, you have an opportunity to interact with Dr. R and ask questions. Please note down the number of our hot line : 111 - GABFEST - 999 laugh
> 
> So without much delay I present you Dr. R.
> 
> (Audience Applause and Dr. R enters the studio)
> 
> *Raghav*: *Good evening Dr. R.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: Goodevening Rags
> 
> *Raghav*: *Dr. R what made you so interested in this field of forum mod - citizen relationship *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well Rags you see, as we are entering in the growing internet age where every one is increasingly having friends whom one never meet, in these forums, there is evolving a new society. Now as every society has caretaker of law and order, the same role is being played by mods and like real world the relationship of mod and forum citizen has it dimensions and moments. It is these dimensions and moments that made me interested and chose this area.
> 
> *Raghav*: *Ok so let me start with your thesis, where you have likened forum mod - citizen relationship with battle of sexes *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok ...(with a pause) ..see after my 4 years of research I have concluded that forum mod - citizen relationship is nothing different from a married couple or a boy and girl in relationship. They are (interrupt by Ragahav)...
> 
> *Raghav*: *hold on are you ..are you saying that mod-citizen realtionship is like that of a live-in or married couple...*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : yes correct .....
> 
> *Raghav*: *(confused)**...but how is that even possible *
> 
> Dr. R.: ok let me explain in a different way. In a normal relationship between man woman what are the three fundamental things should know ..?
> 
> *Raghav*: *(turning to audience)** anyone from studio audience would like to answer that question*
> 
> ....( a man's hand shoots up among the audience)
> 
> *Ragahav*: Yes you ...what's your name..
> 
> Man: *I am Big Bob* from UKM.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *ok Big Bob what's the answer*
> 
> *Big Bob:* (with a ceremonious air) Well the three things are :
> 
> That a guy should always say to a girl -
> 
> 1) I am sorry for any fight irrespective of who is to be blamed
> 
> 2) you are always right
> 
> 3) And you look pretty
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (to Ragahav) See exactly ..exactly the same thing applies to mod -citizen relationship. Except that here the citizen is the dude and mod is the 100 times emotional chic who can get offended easily laugh
> 
> A forum citizen should always say to his mod:
> 
> 1) I am sorry (for any fight even if mod is to be blamed).
> 
> 2) You were/are always right.
> 
> 3) You look big and muscular
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R does this similarity ends here *
> 
> *Dr. R*. : Oh no Rags, you couldn't be more wrong in saying that.Like the couple's relationship there is this sexual tension in mod - citizen relationship too, there is always a citizen who has a crush on mods, who shares what I call *bromance* if its between guys..(interrupted)
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R. that's a very outrageous and impossible predicament*.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok let me give you an example. You are from UKM right.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *yeah*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : I have been studying your board for last 6 months and within that short period I have come to know about 2-3 three guys who have secret crush on *PsCarb and Robusta.*
> 
> *Ragahav*: *No, I can't believe it ..you are just making up to support your theory ..that's just bull*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok then cross your heart and say that you don't believe *MaxMuscle* won't do anything to get puppy love from *Robsta*
> 
> *Ragahav* : aarr...
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (immediately following before Ragahav could recover from this out of the blue shot) or you don't belive that *Mak*, *Zeus* secretly compete with each other to be on lovy dovy side of* Pscarb*...say it ragahav..(in agitated tone) say it
> 
> *Ragahav*: (in perfect silence ) :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (continuing) your silence proves my theory ... :innocent:
> 
> *Ragahav* : ok Dr. R I surrender whatever you said about* Max, Mak and Zeus *..I believe I always knew at some level but anyway.... :innocent: Now that you have mentioned your study about UKM, what else you can say.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well I have been profiling UKM mods too.
> 
> *Ragahav*: (interrupting) *Careful Dr. the transcript of this interview will be posted on UKM.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Do not worry Rags...in my view they all are fab people. The profiling I did was to show them in different light which people fail to see behind their tough exteriors.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Could you share with us some insight then *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well whose profile would you like to hear.
> 
> *Ragahav*:* Wait I think we have someone on line ...yes ..who is it.*
> 
> Voice : Hi, I am *claire*, from UKM.I would like to know the profiling detail of *Robsta*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : well great *claire*. Robsta is one of my favourite. He..
> 
> *Ragahav*: *(interrupting)** Dr R please could you summarize it as we are running out of time:*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Very well Rags.. well Robsta is one of my favourite, a fab person, doesn't give and doesn't take as well the sh1t ...but the remarkable thing about him I like is that inside his big, huge muscular body lies a 9 year old kid who can go to any lenght to prove his argument..or to win back his GI- Joe toy ..So..
> 
> *Ragahav : (interrupting ) I am very sorry to interrupt Dr. but we have another person on line ..*
> 
> Voice: hey I am *Mak aka MaKaVeLi from UKM*...(another voice from back as if *Mak* was holding somebody from coming on to phone) and I AM *Zeus*...(talking to each other) I will ask ..no I will ask ..*Mak *I will ask ..no *Zeus* I will ask
> 
> *Ragahav: People we have shortage of time so if you please could hurry .. *
> 
> Voice: (*Mak and Zeus together* ) We want to know profiling of *Pscarb *..(giggling )
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Oh he is another of my favourite ,...
> 
> (suddenly there is a beep... )
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Sorry Dr. R but it seems our time is up and we have to wrap up now, we will continue from here next time ..*
> 
> *Ok people thanks you for joining us. In second part we will know about profiling of Pscarb, Dr. R proposed correction to Newton's fifth law (MOD = GOD).*
> 
> *If our audience want to ask something then kindly mail me or scrap at UKM bronze member's thread..*
> 
> *Goodnight Dr. R and thank you for coming here *
> 
> *Goodnight Rags*
> 
> *Godnight everybody ....*


Brilliant Rag - genius post :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

oops theyre a bit on the large size:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

feck me boblet - we get the message !

claire stop nagging him - see how stroppy he gets and then its all 'in yer face' .....PMSL


----------



## Jem

is someone repping you on page 350 or something hmmmm is that why you wanna take up 5 pages ................aaaah I'm telling LMFAO


----------



## clairey.h

thanks for the life size pics bob......lol, I got the message dont worry.....wont bug you anymore..........pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

am offski now to get kiddies ready for a birthday party......yeh fun.... :confused1:

jem stop fooling around in the lara croft outfit........ :tongue: :lol:

see you later


----------



## Jem

see you soon xxxxx

off to gym for cardio meself x


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> ferocity ( fe·roc·i·ty (fə-rŏs*'*ĭ-tē)) : The state or quality of being ferocious; fierceness.
> 
> ferocity thy name is Jem :lol:
> 
> I am off to have my second meal ..will be back in half an hour ..


I had to requote this because I agree so much.


----------



## robc

haha Rag thats funny Mak and Zeus should sooo just get it on. LMAO


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Claire is my first lady in waiting and will therefore comply with any requests
> 
> Goose is indeed king and a true gent so long as he is fed
> 
> Rag and Dan are the jesters - they will also comply with any of my requests
> 
> Bod - dont know him but Boblet and Ricks are def knights fighting for our honour - as above
> 
> 
> *GB and WA are fair maidens wanted and desired for miles around*
> 
> Max is the scary yet protective dragon guarding the inhabitants of our medieval thread
> 
> Leafy is the scullion ..........[see what you get when you are naughty]
> 
> 
> Who else
> 
> anymore for anymore


I'm a wench? Can't I be a knight too?


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm a wench? Can't I be a knight too?


You could pretend to be a knight, and then beat all the guys @rses ina content, then take off your helmet and KAPOW! its a lady!!! A lady more than worthy of being a knight!

I am sure I have seen this in a movie.

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Excellent I will kick em all into touch.

Rag I just adore your transcript...cannot wait for part 2


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> haha Rag thats funny Mak and Zeus should sooo just get it on. LMAO


What did I miss?


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> What did I miss?


For late comers refer to following posts in the same order :

*1. Synopsis*

*2. Dr. R post*

*3. Dr. R Interview (Part 1) Transcript*


----------



## Judas

Hi guys, everyone ok? Done a circuit training class last night at the gym...My body is hurting.


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> What did I miss?


Have a good read of the links Ragahav posted, funny! all good fun! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Brilliant Rag - genius post :thumb:  :thumb:


thanks for the appreciation Jem ... 

---------------

for late comers 

*1. Synopsis*

*2. Dr. R post*

*3. Dr. R Interview Transcript*


----------



## spike1

afternoon everyone, hows everyone doing ?


----------



## ragahav

off to gym ... couldn't go in the morning due to the blunder made by university ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mad I didn't get to go to the rugby today because my boss...despite the fact this is supposed to be a long weekend urgently requires some data, so I am compiling it all for him instead of getting drunk in the sun with my mates. Grrrr :cursing:


----------



## leafman

robc said:


> the strange people are still here... (me)
> 
> having a cheeky one tonight, a few tipples of my old fav Mr Carling Premier before I head off for my best mates bday party in town.
> 
> What you up to mate?


Rob.... not much mate gonna watch boxing tonight hopefully see ricky hatton bust some ribs up and cause some serious body damage :whistling: I love watching ricky fight best british fighter out there at minute in my opinion.

Will be havin a couple of blifters and plenty of food 



Jem said:


> Claire is my first lady in waiting and will therefore comply with any requests
> 
> Goose is indeed king and a true gent so long as he is fed
> 
> Rag and Dan are the jesters - they will also comply with any of my requests
> 
> Bod - dont know him but Boblet and Ricks are def knights fighting for our honour - as above
> 
> GB and WA are fair maidens wanted and desired for miles around
> 
> Max is the scary yet protective dragon guarding the inhabitants of our medieval thread
> 
> Leafy is the scullion ..........[see what you get when you are naughty]
> 
> 
> Who else
> 
> anymore for anymore


Jem im from boro whats a scullion :confused1: Did i mention im really thick :lol: ish anyway. 

And ill be your scullion (he says havin no idea what it is) and i promise ill be a good boy hun from now on :whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## leafman

Oh and it takes far too long to catch up on this thread now :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

KJW said:


> Minstrel? That is like the most average sweetie ever!


ha ha ha very clever.......... :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

KJW said:


> Minstrel? That is like the most average sweetie ever!


My god! I would kill for a minstrel...can't get em in .DE. Great. I'm gonna have to wipe drool off my keyboard again.


----------



## Jem

oh just back from gym - 95 mins cardio - pat on the back to me

Got some bb books to read from Boblet who owns the gym ....gonna keep me busy

How are we all in the bronze realm - peasants fighting are they ?


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Rob.... not much mate gonna watch boxing tonight hopefully see ricky hatton bust some ribs up and cause some serious body damage :whistling: I love watching ricky fight best british fighter out there at minute in my opinion.
> 
> Will be havin a couple of blifters and plenty of food
> 
> *Yay cannot wait for the boxing *
> 
> *Ricky the bleeder FTW [is that right usage GB] ! Usually fall asleep after waiting so long though....*
> 
> Jem im from boro whats a scullion :confused1: Did i mention im really thick :lol: ish anyway.
> 
> And ill be your scullion (he says havin no idea what it is) and i promise ill be a good boy hun from now on :whistling:
> 
> *damn right you will kitchen boy - usually responsible for looking after the meat on the spit ..........* :thumb:
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

HOW NOT TO CATCH SWINE FLU

MADE ME LAUGH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

swine flu.bmp


----------



## clairey.h

is that not a tad to much cardio if you are wanting to build muscle......or was it low intensity..............

look at me I asked a proper bb question........ :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> is that not a tad to much cardio if you are wanting to build muscle......or was it low intensity..............
> 
> look at me I asked a proper bb question........ :tongue:


PMSL - and it all went quiet for 40 mins !!!!

IS that a reflection on the bronzers ??? :whistling:

Low intensity walking and biking - want to lose fat as well Clairey ! - you saw me wonderwoman pic


----------



## clairey.h

thats ok then.......dont wanna sweat of those muscles do we.....lol

cant wait to get back on the tread mill..........dont know what I am gonna train first.......

just want to do everything, feel so weak and small, like a girl really, or as this thread would say a damsel.....pmsl

need to lift some weights to feel tough again........


----------



## ragahav

Hello all,

it was a terrible day for me, hopefully tomorrow brings something good for me ...this univ. financial doc matter is killing me ..I have spent quite a lot of money in courier facility only ...and tomorrow again I will be sending again some docs .........

is it a sign to not go to that univ ...I don't know, I am very frustrated .. need a sound sleep, haven't been able to sleep properly for last 2-3 days. The schedule has gone topsy turvy ...........


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Hello all,
> 
> it was a terrible day for me, hopefully tomorrow brings something good for me ...this univ. financial doc matter is killing me ..I have spent quite a lot of money in courier facility only ...and tomorrow again I will be sending again some docs .........
> 
> is it a sign to not go to that univ ...I don't know, I am very frustrated .. need a sound sleep, haven't been able to sleep properly for last 2-3 days. The schedule has gone topsy turvy ...........


aaawwwww hope you have a better day tomorrow mr pm of the bronze....... :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> aaawwwww hope you have a better day tomorrow mr pm of the bronze....... :thumb:


hey claire thanks.  ..and can I tell you that you are one of the most affable person I have come across ...and that pic you posted was dead funny


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> Oh and it takes far too long to catch up on this thread now :lol:


Refer to these posts and you are good to go 

*1. Synopsis*

*2. Dr. R post*

*3. Dr. R Interview (Part 1) Transcript*


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> My god! I would kill for a minstrel...can't get em in .DE. Great. I'm gonna have to wipe drool off my keyboard again.


 mg: i LOVE minstrels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

minstrels ???

and thanks for the appreciation before robc ..couldn't reply to your post earlier


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> *Rob.... not much mate gonna watch boxing tonight hopefully see ricky hatton bust some ribs up and cause some serious body damage * :whistling: * I love watching ricky fight best british fighter out there at minute in my opinion.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Will be havin a couple of blifters and plenty of food *
> 
> Jem im from boro whats a scullion :confused1: Did i mention im really thick :lol: ish anyway.
> 
> And ill be your scullion (he says havin no idea what it is) and i promise ill be a good boy hun from now on :whistling:
> 
> :tongue:


I agree! he is my fav at the moment! top class fighter. I will wait till tomorrow and watch it.. can't wait 

Tonight I think I will just play some gran turismo prologue on ps3 and maybe watch an 80s movie. I love my 80s movies! :beer:

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> minstrels ???
> 
> and thanks for the appreciation before robc ..couldn't reply to your post earlier


that's cool my man no worries! hopefully your university business gets sorted out as soon as possible and all is well! im sure it will! 

Oh and minstrels, are a chocolate sweet kind of similar to choc M&Ms

click for yummie picture

mmmmm wanting them noow! well time for a shower and then to cook some steak! :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> that's cool my man no worries! hopefully your university business gets sorted out as soon as possible and all is well! im sure it will!


thanks ..  ... I really need to get it finished soon ...


----------



## leafman

ragahav said:


> Refer to these posts and you are good to go
> 
> *1. Synopsis*
> 
> *2. Dr. R post*
> 
> *3. Dr. R Interview (Part 1) Transcript*


Immpressed :thumbup1:



robc said:


> I agree! he is my fav at the moment! top class fighter. I will wait till tomorrow and watch it.. can't wait
> 
> Tonight I think I will just play some gran turismo prologue on ps3 and maybe watch an 80s movie. I love my 80s movies! :beer:
> 
> What is everyone else up to?


Yea ill prob struggle to keep awake for it tbh  but ill set my alarm ha.


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> HOW NOT TO CATCH SWINE FLU
> 
> MADE ME LAUGH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 25353


lmfao :lol:


----------



## leafman

Originally Posted by *leafman* 

Rob.... not much mate gonna watch boxing tonight hopefully see ricky hatton bust some ribs up and cause some serious body damage :whistling: I love watching ricky fight best british fighter out there at minute in my opinion.

Will be havin a couple of blifters and plenty of food 

*Yay cannot wait for the boxing *

*Ricky the bleeder FTW [is that right usage GB] ! Usually fall asleep after waiting so long though....*

Jem im from boro whats a scullion :confused1: Did i mention im really thick :lol: ish anyway. 

And ill be your scullion (he says havin no idea what it is) and i promise ill be a good boy hun from now on :whistling:

*damn right you will kitchen boy - usually responsible for looking after the meat on the spit ..........* :thumb:

*Im kitchen boy lol why is wrighting like this what hav i done pmsl. Its mahoosive.*

*So i get to spit roast then * :confused1:

*bring it on * :lol: * and what better place to be than in kitchen just dont think of the things i could do to ur food :laugh:*


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> Immpressed :thumbup1:
> 
> .


thanks


----------



## ragahav

damn robc that pic made me salivate ..


----------



## Guest

ragahav said:


> So people I hope you must have enjoyed the insightful interview of Dr. R yesterday on channel Ragahav. For those who missed it I hereby am posting the transcript of the interview.
> 
> For people who have no idea what I am talking about please refer and read these two posts first :
> 
> *Synopsis*
> 
> *Dr. R post*
> 
> So here is the transcript:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> (Audience Applause)
> 
> *Ragahav* : Heloo and welcome to the 3 part mini series of interview with Dr. R. I am your host Ragahav and this is channel Ragahav.
> 
> Dr. R is a famous worldwide name in studies and research related forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships, from premier school Univ. of Loosers. laugh Recently he has courted attention of academicians around the world by proposing his correction to famous fifth law of Newton *"MOD = GOD"* ( :innocent: ). His research breaks the conventional norms and brings a new perspective to forum mod status and their tricky relationship with forum citizens.
> 
> To all the worldwide audience who are watching this show on their televisions, you have an opportunity to interact with Dr. R and ask questions. Please note down the number of our hot line : 111 - GABFEST - 999 laugh
> 
> So without much delay I present you Dr. R.
> 
> (Audience Applause and Dr. R enters the studio)
> 
> *Raghav*: *Good evening Dr. R.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: Goodevening Rags
> 
> *Raghav*: *Dr. R what made you so interested in this field of forum mod - citizen relationship *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well Rags you see, as we are entering in the growing internet age where every one is increasingly having friends whom one never meet, in these forums, there is evolving a new society. Now as every society has caretaker of law and order, the same role is being played by mods and like real world the relationship of mod and forum citizen has it dimensions and moments. It is these dimensions and moments that made me interested and chose this area.
> 
> *Raghav*: *Ok so let me start with your thesis, where you have likened forum mod - citizen relationship with battle of sexes *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok ...(with a pause) ..see after my 4 years of research I have concluded that forum mod - citizen relationship is nothing different from a married couple or a boy and girl in relationship. They are (interrupt by Ragahav)...
> 
> *Raghav*: *hold on are you ..are you saying that mod-citizen realtionship is like that of a live-in or married couple...*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : yes correct .....
> 
> *Raghav*: *(confused)**...but how is that even possible *
> 
> Dr. R.: ok let me explain in a different way. In a normal relationship between man woman what are the three fundamental things should know ..?
> 
> *Raghav*: *(turning to audience)** anyone from studio audience would like to answer that question*
> 
> ....( a man's hand shoots up among the audience)
> 
> *Ragahav*: Yes you ...what's your name..
> 
> Man: *I am Big Bob* from UKM.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *ok Big Bob what's the answer*
> 
> *Big Bob:* (with a ceremonious air) Well the three things are :
> 
> That a guy should always say to a girl -
> 
> 1) I am sorry for any fight irrespective of who is to be blamed
> 
> 2) you are always right
> 
> 3) And you look pretty
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (to Ragahav) See exactly ..exactly the same thing applies to mod -citizen relationship. Except that here the citizen is the dude and mod is the 100 times emotional chic who can get offended easily laugh
> 
> A forum citizen should always say to his mod:
> 
> 1) I am sorry (for any fight even if mod is to be blamed).
> 
> 2) You were/are always right.
> 
> 3) You look big and muscular
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R does this similarity ends here *
> 
> *Dr. R*. : Oh no Rags, you couldn't be more wrong in saying that.Like the couple's relationship there is this sexual tension in mod - citizen relationship too, there is always a citizen who has a crush on mods, who shares what I call *bromance* if its between guys..(interrupted)
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R. that's a very outrageous and impossible predicament*.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok let me give you an example. You are from UKM right.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *yeah*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : I have been studying your board for last 6 months and within that short period I have come to know about 2-3 three guys who have secret crush on *PsCarb and Robusta.*
> 
> *Ragahav*: *No, I can't believe it ..you are just making up to support your theory ..that's just bull*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok then cross your heart and say that you don't believe *MaxMuscle* won't do anything to get puppy love from *Robsta*
> 
> *Ragahav* : aarr...
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (immediately following before Ragahav could recover from this out of the blue shot) or you don't belive that *Mak*, *Zeus* secretly compete with each other to be on lovy dovy side of* Pscarb*...say it ragahav..(in agitated tone) say it
> 
> *Ragahav*: (in perfect silence ) :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (continuing) your silence proves my theory ... :innocent:
> 
> *Ragahav* : ok Dr. R I surrender whatever you said about* Max, Mak and Zeus *..I believe I always knew at some level but anyway.... :innocent: Now that you have mentioned your study about UKM, what else you can say.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well I have been profiling UKM mods too.
> 
> *Ragahav*: (interrupting) *Careful Dr. the transcript of this interview will be posted on UKM.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Do not worry Rags...in my view they all are fab people. The profiling I did was to show them in different light which people fail to see behind their tough exteriors.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Could you share with us some insight then *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well whose profile would you like to hear.
> 
> *Ragahav*:* Wait I think we have someone on line ...yes ..who is it.*
> 
> Voice : Hi, I am *claire*, from UKM.I would like to know the profiling detail of *Robsta*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : well great *claire*. Robsta is one of my favorite. He..
> 
> *Ragahav*: *(interrupting)** Dr R please could you summarize it as we are running out of time:*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Very well Rags.. well Robsta is one of my favorite, a fab person, doesn't give and doesn't take as well the sh1t ...but the remarkable thing about him I like is that inside his big, huge muscular body lies a 9 year old kid who can go to any lenght to prove his argument..or to win back his GI- Joe toy ..So..
> 
> *Ragahav : (interrupting ) I am very sorry to interrupt Dr. but we have another person on line ..*
> 
> Voice: hey I am *Mak aka MaKaVeLi from UKM*...(another voice from back as if *Mak* was holding somebody from coming on to phone) and I AM *Zeus*...(talking to each other) I will ask ..no I will ask ..*Mak *I will ask ..no *Zeus* I will ask
> 
> *Ragahav: People we have shortage of time so could you please hurry .. *
> 
> Voice: (*Mak and Zeus together* ) We want to know profiling of *Pscarb *..(giggling )
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Oh he is another of my favourite ,...
> 
> (suddenly there is a beep... )
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Sorry Dr. R but it seems our time is up and we have to wrap up now, we will continue from here next time ..*
> 
> *Ok people thanks you for joining us. In second part we will know about profiling of Pscarb, Dr. R proposed correction to Newton's fifth law (MOD = GOD).*
> 
> *If our audience want to ask something then kindly mail me or scrap at UKM bronze member's thread..*
> 
> *Goodnight Dr. R and thank you for coming here *
> 
> *Goodnight Rags*
> 
> *Godnight everybody ....*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice rag....Very well written


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> damn robc that pic made me salivate ..


 :lol: :lol: salivate haha I like your grammar mate :thumb: 

Right I am all clean and stuff so now to cook a nice steak woo!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ragahav said:


> So people I hope you must have enjoyed the insightful interview of Dr. R yesterday on channel Ragahav. For those who missed it I hereby am posting the transcript of the interview.
> 
> For people who have no idea what I am talking about please refer and read these two posts first :
> 
> *Synopsis*
> 
> *Dr. R post*
> 
> So here is the transcript:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> (Audience Applause)
> 
> *Ragahav* : Heloo and welcome to the 3 part mini series of interview with Dr. R. I am your host Ragahav and this is channel Ragahav.
> 
> Dr. R is a famous worldwide name in studies and research related forum mods and forum decorum. He has done his PhD in psychoanalysis of mod and forum citizen relationships, from premier school Univ. of Loosers. laugh Recently he has courted attention of academicians around the world by proposing his correction to famous fifth law of Newton *"MOD = GOD"* ( :innocent: ). His research breaks the conventional norms and brings a new perspective to forum mod status and their tricky relationship with forum citizens.
> 
> To all the worldwide audience who are watching this show on their televisions, you have an opportunity to interact with Dr. R and ask questions. Please note down the number of our hot line : 111 - GABFEST - 999 laugh
> 
> So without much delay I present you Dr. R.
> 
> (Audience Applause and Dr. R enters the studio)
> 
> *Raghav*: *Good evening Dr. R.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: Goodevening Rags
> 
> *Raghav*: * Dr. R what made you so interested in this field of forum mod - citizen relationship *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well Rags you see, as we are entering in the growing internet age where every one is increasingly having friends whom one never meet, in these forums, there is evolving a new society. Now as every society has caretaker of law and order, the same role is being played by mods and like real world the relationship of mod and forum citizen has it dimensions and moments. It is these dimensions and moments that made me interested and chose this area.
> 
> *Raghav*: * Ok so let me start with your thesis, where you have likened forum mod - citizen relationship with battle of sexes *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok ...(with a pause) ..see after my 4 years of research I have concluded that forum mod - citizen relationship is nothing different from a married couple or a boy and girl in relationship. They are (interrupt by Ragahav)...
> 
> *Raghav*: * hold on are you ..are you saying that mod-citizen realtionship is like that of a live-in or married couple...*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : yes correct .....
> 
> *Raghav*: *(confused)**...but how is that even possible *
> 
> Dr. R.: ok let me explain in a different way. In a normal relationship between man woman what are the three fundamental things should know ..?
> 
> *Raghav*: *(turning to audience)** anyone from studio audience would like to answer that question*
> 
> ....( a man's hand shoots up among the audience)
> 
> *
> Ragahav*: Yes you ...what's your name..
> 
> Man: *I am Big Bob* from UKM.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *ok Big Bob what's the answer*
> 
> *Big Bob:* (with a ceremonious air) Well the three things are :
> 
> That a guy should always say to a girl -
> 
> 1) I am sorry for any fight irrespective of who is to be blamed
> 
> 2) you are always right
> 
> 3) And you look pretty
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (to Ragahav) See exactly ..exactly the same thing applies to mod -citizen relationship. Except that here the citizen is the dude and mod is the 100 times emotional chic who can get offended easily laugh
> 
> A forum citizen should always say to his mod:
> 
> 1) I am sorry (for any fight even if mod is to be blamed).
> 
> 2) You were/are always right.
> 
> 3) You look big and muscular
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R does this similarity ends here *
> 
> *Dr. R*. : Oh no Rags, you couldn't be more wrong in saying that.Like the couple's relationship there is this sexual tension in mod - citizen relationship too, there is always a citizen who has a crush on mods, who shares what I call *bromance* if its between guys..(interrupted)
> 
> *Ragahav*: *But Dr. R. that's a very outrageous and impossible predicament*.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok let me give you an example. You are from UKM right.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *yeah*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : I have been studying your board for last 6 months and within that short period I have come to know about 2-3 three guys who have secret crush on *PsCarb and Robusta.*
> 
> *Ragahav*: *No, I can't believe it ..you are just making up to support your theory ..that's just bull*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : ok then cross your heart and say that you don't believe *MaxMuscle* won't do anything to get puppy love from *Robsta*
> 
> *Ragahav* : aarr...
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (immediately following before Ragahav could recover from this out of the blue shot) or you don't belive that *Mak*, *Zeus* secretly compete with each other to be on lovy dovy side of* Pscarb*...say it ragahav..(in agitated tone) say it
> 
> *Ragahav*: (in perfect silence ) :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : (continuing) your silence proves my theory ... :innocent:
> 
> *Ragahav* : ok Dr. R I surrender whatever you said about* Max, Mak and Zeus *..I believe I always knew at some level but anyway.... :innocent: Now that you have mentioned your study about UKM, what else you can say.
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well I have been profiling UKM mods too.
> 
> *Ragahav*: (interrupting) *Careful Dr. the transcript of this interview will be posted on UKM.*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Do not worry Rags...in my view they all are fab people. The profiling I did was to show them in different light which people fail to see behind their tough exteriors.
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Could you share with us some insight then *
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Well whose profile would you like to hear.
> 
> *Ragahav*:* Wait I think we have someone on line ...yes ..who is it.*
> 
> Voice : Hi, I am *claire*, from UKM.I would like to know the profiling detail of *Robsta*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : well great *claire*. Robsta is one of my favorite. He..
> 
> *Ragahav*: *(interrupting)** Dr R please could you summarize it as we are running out of time:*
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Very well Rags.. well Robsta is one of my favorite, a fab person, doesn't give and doesn't take as well the sh1t ...but the remarkable thing about him I like is that inside his big, huge muscular body lies a 9 year old kid who can go to any lenght to prove his argument..or to win back his GI- Joe toy ..So..
> 
> *Ragahav : (interrupting ) I am very sorry to interrupt Dr. but we have another person on line ..*
> 
> Voice: hey I am *Mak aka MaKaVeLi from UKM*...(another voice from back as if *Mak* was holding somebody from coming on to phone) and I AM *Zeus*...(talking to each other) I will ask ..no I will ask ..*Mak *I will ask ..no *Zeus* I will ask
> 
> *Ragahav: People we have shortage of time so could you please hurry .. *
> 
> Voice: (*Mak and Zeus together* ) We want to know profiling of *Pscarb *..(giggling )
> 
> *Dr. R.*: : Oh he is another of my favourite ,...
> 
> (suddenly there is a beep... )
> 
> *Ragahav*: *Sorry Dr. R but it seems our time is up and we have to wrap up now, we will continue from here next time ..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Ok people thanks you for joining us. In second part we will know about profiling of Pscarb, Dr. R proposed correction to Newton's fifth law (MOD = GOD).*
> 
> *
> If our audience want to ask something then kindly mail me or scrap at UKM bronze member's thread..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Goodnight Dr. R and thank you for coming here *
> 
> *
> Goodnight Rags*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Godnight everybody ....*


FPMSL:lol: quality!


----------



## robc

> *Voice: (Mak and Zeus together ) We want to know profiling of Pscarb ..(giggling ) *


My fav bit LOL


----------



## Mad7

Gym Bunny said:


> Mad I didn't get to go to the rugby today because my boss...despite the fact this is supposed to be a long weekend urgently requires some data, so I am compiling it all for him instead of getting drunk in the sun with my mates. Grrrr :cursing:


Now that is out of order, especially for a weeknd...........

Maybe you can catch up with the drinking and sunbathing tomorrow:cool2: :cool2: :cool2:

Keep cool Gym Bunny:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

That's babe. Still working....grrrrrr!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> That's babe. Still working....grrrrrr!


Working?!


----------



## Rickski

Come on Ricky Hatton.!!!!!!


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Come on Ricky Hatton.!!!!!!


x2 !!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> Working?!


Yes! I am, lucky me, number crunching. I wanna whisky n some chocolate and a massage to get rid of my back kinks.


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes! I am, lucky me, number crunching. I wanna whisky n some chocolate and a massage to get rid of my back kinks.


Ah massaging just happens to be my speciality :thumb:

And I could always just buy the choc and whiskey :thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> Ah massaging just happens to be my speciality :thumb:
> 
> And I could always just buy the choc and whiskey :thumb:
> 
> :thumb:


I think I love you....can you do non-linear regressions too? Because they are doing my nut in right now!

Chocolate must be dark, whisky, single malt...and if you look good in a kilt I will be utter putty in your hands.


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> I think I love you....can you do non-linear regressions too? *Because they are doing my nut in right now! *
> 
> Chocolate must be dark, whisky, single malt...and if you look good in a kilt I will be utter putty in your hands.


You have NUTS!!!!!!! mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> You have NUTS!!!!!!! mg: mg: mg:


 Bless, Americans! My nut = my head. :lol:


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> I think I love you....can you do non-linear regressions too? Because they are doing my nut in right now!
> 
> Chocolate must be dark, whisky, single malt...and if you look good in a kilt I will be utter putty in your hands.


haha well if you mean this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonlinear_regression

Then unfortunately no :confused1:

I will have to try a kilt on one day just to find out :lol:

I could try and figure regression out... looks a little complicated... I take it you are studying data analysis or something similar?


----------



## robc

ZEUS said:


> You have NUTS!!!!!!! mg: mg: mg:


haha she said nut but if she did use plural... uh oh! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> haha well if you mean this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonlinear_regression
> 
> Then unfortunately no :confused1:
> 
> I will have to try a kilt on one day just to find out :lol:
> 
> I could try and figure regression out... looks a little complicated... I take it you are studying data analysis or something similar?


Something like that. Not studying it as such, just need to use it to calibrate my data. You know how on NCIS they push a button on the mass spectrometer and it kinda goes ping? Well the real world ain't that easy. You gotta calibrate the f*cking data. Spent the past 6 days doing it and I HAVE to finish it tonight. Meh.

Yes, please try a kilt on and take pics so I can perv at your calves...damn I miss Scotland. Love men in kilts :drool:


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Something like that. Not studying it as such, just need to use it to calibrate my data. You know how on NCIS they push a button on the mass spectrometer and it kinda goes ping? Well the real world ain't that easy. You gotta calibrate the f*cking data. Spent the past 6 days doing it and I HAVE to finish it tonight. Meh.
> 
> *Yes, please try a kilt on and take pics so I can perv at your calves*...damn I miss Scotland. Love men in kilts :drool:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

*goes in search of a kilt*


----------



## robc

Well I am off to bed and shall leave you to finish your data calibration!

Just before you fall asleep, think of me wearing a kilt carrying massage oils, single malt whiskey, dark chocolate and a book titled 'Non-Linear Regression Made Easy'.

I can see the scene now.. I walk in, Calves on show.... :lol:

Putting on a scottish accent (badly, but I try anyway, sort of like gerrard butler or someone)

"Hi there, I heard you had some trouble with your regression and back pain? well I have something for that... take off your top and nice and slowly lie on your front... " I throw the book down on the sofa, place the chocolate and oils on the table and then.....

Well I will leave the rest to your imagination!

nite x


----------



## badger

Oops Hatton fight went a bit t1ts up.


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> Well I am off to bed and shall leave you to finish your data calibration!
> 
> Just before you fall asleep, think of me wearing a kilt carrying massage oils, single malt whiskey, dark chocolate and a book titled 'Non-Linear Regression Made Easy'.
> 
> I can see the scene now.. I walk in, Calves on show.... :lol:
> 
> Putting on a scottish accent (badly, but I try anyway, sort of like gerrard butler or someone)
> 
> "Hi there, I heard you had some trouble with your regression and back pain? well I have something for that... take off your top and nice and slowly lie on your front... " I throw the book down on the sofa, place the chocolate and oils on the table and then.....
> 
> Well I will leave the rest to your imagination!
> 
> nite x


Ah I think that's bloody lovely Rob - what a beautiful scene. GB take the lad up on his offer for gad's sake - its pulling at my heart strings this :thumb:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Oops Hatton fight went a bit t1ts up.


Morning badg - I MISSSSSSEEEDDD IT

but then again thats prob cause I went to bed and Hatton bores ass of me anyway - he bleeds and thats the end .......which is what I predicted for last night - coz the little man is fast

I said out in 5th - apparently it was 2nd ?

That would have been wasted tiredness :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ah I think that's bloody lovely Rob - what a beautiful scene. GB take the lad up on his offer for gad's sake - its pulling at my heart strings this :thumb:


I could never deny you a request! I'm still bloody working!


----------



## robc

hehe 

I hope you have taken some small breaks GB!! let your mind refresh itself!

I'm about to watch the hatton fight now so I had to quickly not read the comments about it haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> hehe
> 
> I hope you have taken some small breaks GB!! let your mind refresh itself!
> 
> I'm about to watch the hatton fight now so I had to quickly not read the comments about it haha


 Yeah I went to bed just after 4 and didn't start again till 10 this morning. 90% of it is done now, just one of the MS runs has an error in it somewhere that I am trying to find. May give up and go have a nap shortly.


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I went to bed just after 4 and didn't start again till 10 this morning. 90% of it is done now, just one of the MS runs has an error in it somewhere that I am trying to find. May give up and go have a nap shortly.


Yea take a break! 

Just watched the hatton fight ARGH!! hatton!!!! I hope this teaches him to adapt to his opponents and stop doing the same thing!!

Shame cos hatton is such a good fighter and deserves more.

manny pacquiao though, wow what a fighter, if he fights mayweather that will be one seriously good fight.


----------



## Jem

Hello All - where is everybody ? if its all quiet I have no excuse not to post up killer legs & back session damn!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Hello All - where is everybody ? if its all quiet I have no excuse not to post up killer legs & back session damn!


Here is your excuse to post it up  :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello guys and girls!!

Post it up Jem - one of my upper body days today, I want at least one PB from myself!! Can't wait until my butt/hip is better again - I was starting to love my new lower body workouts!

Went shopping yesterday and couldn't get my blinking lats to fit in the size 12 dresses! Think a new back progress pic is in order!


----------



## robc

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello guys and girls!!
> 
> Post it up Jem - one of my upper body days today, I want at least one PB from myself!! Can't wait until my butt/hip is better again - I was starting to love my new lower body workouts!
> 
> Went shopping yesterday and couldn't get my blinking lats to fit in the size 12 dresses! Think a new back progress pic is in order!


Good afternoon


----------



## Jem

Hello Rob and WA

oooh have just put it in my journal - was very proud today - I worked really hard and am dying now. Its not right to post it here though is it ? even though I was v proud of myself.

WA that's good but not good - its annoying when it happens - did me with some new levis the other day - too tight on the quads ........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm glad you're proud of yourself! It's good!

I felt slightly too blokey when I couldn't get them done up so I made it my mission to find myself a nice girly dress to go out in - there mush be pics somewhere - felt like a proper little lady - but dammit made me feel like I had to act like one too!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Hello Rob and WA
> 
> oooh have just put it in my journal - was very proud today - I worked really hard and am dying now. *Its not right to post it here though is it ?* even though I was v proud of myself.
> 
> WA that's good but not good - its annoying when it happens - did me with some new levis the other day - too tight on the quads ........


Hiya  ....

Of course it is silly! share with the group! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hello Bronzers


----------



## robc

ZEUS said:


> Hello Bronzers


Hellooo!


----------



## Jem

yoohoo


----------



## Rickski

Hello all how are we today?


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Hello all how are we today?


Hi mate hows it going? I'm just cleaning up a bit then going to watch some TV. you?


----------



## bigbob33

I have just royaly fcuked my life up!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

oh no - what do you mean bigbob?


----------



## bigbob33

my wife just read all my posts on here while I was walking the dog and now she has thrown me out and wants a divorce !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I don't understand - I just went and read a tonne of your posts, what is she upset about?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

bigbob33 said:


> my wife just read all my posts on here while I was walking the dog and now she has thrown me out and wants a divorce !


Are you lying? how can you post if she's thrown you out?


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you lying? how can you post if she's thrown you out?


I'm on my iPhone, I wouldn't lie about something like this mate


----------



## bigbob33

She read a post that said I'd shag all the ladies on here, posted in the al and she didn't know I was on gear! All my fault I know....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

bigbob33 said:


> I'm on my iPhone, I wouldn't lie about something like this mate


Sorry to hear that then mate, hope it all works out.


----------



## bigbob33

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sorry to hear that then mate, hope it all works out.


Me too, but I've been on my last warning for a long time now.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Fingers crossed she is just being emotional and a little surprised. You're alevel headed poster and I have never thought you to be one to really indulge in the smut fests. Men are always coming out with things like that, seems to be the way you manshapes are hardwired! Is it also the post that you said but only with the wifes permission? I think she just needs a little while to calm down of all the men on here you have never struck me as the preditory male type! x


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers wild, she can't see I was having a laugh as she is very insecure! I love her loads but it's hard walking on eggshells all the time! I'm really scared that it's gone a step too far this time. I'm not predatory at all I've always been a family man, I just need some quiet time fishing or down the gym. It just broke my heart to leave my lovely girls crying and asking me to please not go....


----------



## Rickski

Give her sometime and hopefully she will see it is all bravado, I hope it all fixes its self you are a gentleman and have never come across that way at all, best of luck mate, I feel for you.


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers rik, much appreciated buddy


----------



## Jem

Oh Bob I know you dont even accept pm's as I tried to send one the other day explaining why all that mod stuff was going on - that said it all to me - I thought now there is a respectable family man !

All the best, when the water settles - just let her rant and rave - she needs to blow off steam big time !


----------



## robc

sh1t mate I am really sorry to hear this.

I really do hope it all works out in the end, you are indeed a gentleman.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rob I am so so sorry to hear this. This forum is, at the end of the day, a laugh. Nothing to take seriously. Try and sit her down and talk things through. She may be upset and irrational now but give her a chance to cool down and talk it through. You are very respected and I think I speak for everyone here when I say that none of us think of you as anything other than a kind caring family man.

I have my fingers crossed everything works out


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello guys and girls!!
> 
> Post it up Jem - one of my upper body days today, I want at least one PB from myself!! Can't wait until my butt/hip is better again - I was starting to love my new lower body workouts!
> 
> Went shopping yesterday and couldn't get my blinking lats to fit in the size 12 dresses! Think a new back progress pic is in order!


 This happened to me too the last time I went shopping. If I buy any tops with sleeves I need a size 14 to get my arms in it. Must learn how to alter clothes so I don't walk around looking like I'm wearing a sack


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> This happened to me too the last time I went shopping. If I buy any tops with sleeves I need a size 14 to get my arms in it. Must learn how to alter clothes so I don't walk around looking like I'm wearing a sack


Have a google around for shops specialising in clothing for ladies who like to workout.. you never know!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> Have a google around for shops specialising in clothing for ladies who like to workout.. you never know!


 :wub: MWAH!


----------



## Jem

:crying: :crying:My top is shrinking not growing ..........I wanty big biceps to punch naughty boys


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> :crying: :crying:My top is shrinking not growing ..........I wanty big biceps to punch naughty boys


 My chest shrank a huge amount...while my a$$ just grows. Grrrr. :ban:

You don't want big biceps you want a beautifully balanced hard bicep AND tricep...which is bigger.


----------



## Jem

ok that then .........with big pointy bahoobies that sit up and beg for attention


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> :crying: :crying:My top is shrinking not growing ..........I wanty big biceps to punch naughty boys


LOL :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> ok that then .........with big pointy bahoobies that sit up and beg for attention


 Tell me about it! Bloody things.


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> :wub: MWAH!


 :blush: :wub:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Aw Jem don't fret! My goodies have shrunk from 36 E's to C's and D's on a good day  but I suppose at least if the old boobies don't fill my top out my muscles will! 

Oh do you guys have pics of the physique that you are working towards? I'm going to have to post mine in my journal or album so I keep using them as my incentive!


----------



## robc

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aw Jem don't fret! My goodies have shrunk from 36 E's to C's and D's on a good day  but I suppose at least if the old boobies don't fill my top out my muscles will!
> 
> Oh do you guys have pics of the physique that you are working towards? I'm going to have to post mine in my journal or album so I keep using them as my incentive!


You girls talking about your boobs and stuff oh dear lordy what are you doing to me! :lol: :lol:

:thumb:

WA, I will post mine up v. soon, the sort of physique I am aiming for currently is similar to Mak's, maybe a little bigger.. You can;t really tell in my avi cos its a rubbish pic (bad lighting etc) but no matter what I do I remain looking very lean, so I will look shredded even though I have more muscle :S if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Jem

yep found a couple.....

Kira Neuman & of course Corey Everson - I like the older female bbing physiques nicer than current but there are many exceptions ......

they're all feckin wickeeeed though !

Will find and post

Got one in the bedroom


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> ok that then .........with big pointy bahoobies that sit up and beg for attention


bahoobies!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Random bit of info for you - *Boobee* is my nickname from my brother he gave it to me when I was a little. We get strange looks nowadays when he uses it but he insists upon it.


----------



## Jem

:stupid:I tend to put an 'h' in the middle of wo-hords for some reason ........ :confused1:


----------



## robc

woah Kira Neuman.... impressive physique! awesome shoulders.. shoulders are what my eye caught first, and my eyes always go to the best bit first


----------



## robc

OK I'm lying... well, not lying but, my eyes did wander to other places first.... hehe


----------



## Jem

she is an impressive gal - like her legs


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wow - impressive women, don't think I could ever look like that tho! I have two women that I think are hot hot hot that I'd like to look like - I don't have their names only pics!


----------



## Jem

why ever not ?


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> she is an impressive gal - like her legs


yea true that!

oh and thanks!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> why ever not ?


Was that to me? Not sure my body would naturally let me pack on that much muscle - but I am built a bit like an ox so perhaps it would boil down to dedication more?!


----------



## robc

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Wow - *impressive women, don't think I could ever look like that tho!* I have two women that I think are hot hot hot that I'd like to look like - I don't have their names only pics!


Yes you can! Time and Patience with a big helping of Dedication... and you can achieve *anything*.


----------



## Jem

yep dedication and determination that's the ticket

oh and the thought of everyone wishing you would fail ....and wanting so much to prove them wrong ........erm bit deep that ........


----------



## ragahav

Hello Everyone ,

I am in hurry..past two days has been just terrible ...univ. admission procedure is becoming a colossal blunder after blunder ...I can't say much now ..will let you all know the details later ..Just dropped in to say hi ... and goodnight  ..


----------



## dan the man

hi all hows things


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> I have just royaly fcuked my life up!





bigbob33 said:


> my wife just read all my posts on here while I was walking the dog and now she has thrown me out and wants a divorce !





bigbob33 said:


> She read a post that said I'd shag all the ladies on here, posted in the al and she didn't know I was on gear! All my fault I know....


Hey Big Bob ..I am really sorry for you ...I hope that this whole thing blows over and gets sorted out ...I hope she will understand in time .. stay put ...


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> I am in hurry..past two days has been just terrible ...univ. admission procedure is becoming a colossal blunder after blunder ...I can't say much now ..will let you all know the details later ..Just dropped in to say hi ... and goodnight  ..


Hello mate, and good night! hope everything sorts itself out! been a bad time for a few members recently... Just hope things sort themselves out.. usually do...

I keep my fingers crossed for you mate.. and bigbob.


----------



## robc

dan the man said:


> hi all hows things


Hey yo! all good thanks! you?


----------



## leafman

[as she is very insecure! I love her loads but it's hard walking on eggshells all the time! I'm really scared that it's gone a step too far this time. I'm not predatory at all I've always been a family man, I just need some quiet time fishing or down the gym. It just broke my heart to leave my lovely girls crying and asking me to please not go....


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers for the support guys, it really means a lot!


----------



## robc

bigbob33 said:


> Cheers for the support guys, it really means a lot!


No worries big fella


----------



## Gym Bunny

WA yeah I feel your pain, mine went from a 34E to well....a 36 C/D on a very very good day. It's horrible realising the twins are gone. Meh.

Inspiration...the girl with the gorgeous ass in my training journal is my inspiration for my current training plan and I love Ava Cowan.

Would be extremely happy if I could get near those 2.


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> *WA yeah I feel your pain, mine went from a 34E to well....a 36 C/D on a very very good day. It's horrible realising the twins are gone. Meh. *
> 
> Inspiration...the girl with the gorgeous ass in my training journal is my inspiration for my current training plan and I love Ava Cowan.
> 
> Would be extremely happy if I could get near those 2.


Hey you, even though they may not be as big as they were... as long as they are a nice shape... thats all a guy asks for really.. well i do anyway :thumb:

Give me nicely shaped smaller boobies over massive ones ANY day.


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Cheers for the support guys, it really means a lot!


 holy crap Big fella i only just read what happened damn thats not good, i hope you manage to get through it and sort things out i would be in the same boat if my wife read some of the posts i make but none the less that deosnt help you!

all the best mate and i really do hope she sees its just harmless banter and gets over the fact your on cycle!


----------



## Jem

Morning all, morning Boblet - see its usually just me and you first thing, making early morning chit chat - then Rag pops along

Rag where are you ?

Cmon and tell me what went wrong with all your uni admission stuff hun ???

We miss you both

Yoo hooo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Jem!!

I'm here!  How are you this fine morning!


----------



## Jem

HUUUUURRRTING WA xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hurting in a good way I hope? x


----------



## solidcecil

morning all, hows everyone. no work today!


----------



## Jem

yes from my little legs and back sesh yesterday .....

How are you my little flower ?


----------



## Jem

Morning so not solid - how are you woohoo Bank Hols -

I am going clothes shopping for the NABBA show next week


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm ok - went out last night and had a rubbish time so I am sulking a little bit - amd just remembered I resisted naughty food too which is probably why my belly is growling at me so loudly!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *Morning so not solid* - how are you woohoo Bank Hols -
> 
> I am going clothes shopping for the NABBA show next week


OI! lol yeah alright, just hoping it gets a bit hotter today


----------



## Jem

well at least you did not cheat WA - you can have a nice brekkie now

yes some warm weather would be appreciated but i do not think we are getting it !


----------



## ragahav

Hey everybody,

hope everyone is doing fine ...won't be staying long as I have urgent matter regrading my univ. to attend to ..


----------



## Jem

Morning Rag, you are a man on a mission at the moment, hope all goes smoothly - just trying to avoid leaving the house as weather is miserable but I am going clothes shopping so will be just fine once I get there !


----------



## ragahav

Morning Gem and Bis Bob,

How are you doing Bob..has *"it"* resolved yet buddy....



Jem said:


> Morning all, morning Boblet - see its usually just me and you first thing, making early morning chit chat - then Rag pops along
> 
> Rag where are you ?
> 
> Cmon and tell me what went wrong with all your uni admission stuff hun ???
> 
> We miss you both
> 
> Yoo hooo


hey Jem,

I too miss you all :sad:... but this univ. stuff has been nothing but a series of colossal blunder....actually initially I had shown one of my source of funding my education as education loan, it turned out that the univ doesn't accept loan as a source..so I have to send again a sponsors statement but their was some technical error then I had to resubmit another sponsor document ..I was suppose to show some 37K USD as informed to me through mail and I had shown 39 K something USD ...but hey twist of the century ..there was some miscommunication and the actual amount required to be shown is 39K USD something ...now my submitted amount is falling short by 133 USD and I have to again send a bank document for that ...but the punch is that deadline has past although I have requested them given the circumstances that my case should be considered but there is a chance that my admit can get rescind on ground of insufficient funding :sad:...


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> Hello mate, and good night! hope everything sorts itself out! been a bad time for a few members recently... Just hope things sort themselves out.. usually do...
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed for you mate.. and bigbob.


thanks you robc


----------



## ragahav

Hey Big Bob I had PMed you yesterday ...


----------



## Rickski

Good day all what time is all of your gym;s open today I think mine is 10-2 so best get a move on. Nothing from Bob yet I hope he is ok today and Rag I hope it all sorts it self out. Morning to you Jem hope all is ok and WA hi to you.


----------



## robc

Hi everyone!


----------



## Jem

Hi Riks and Rob - yep all fine here - I am recovering from leggies yesterday so shopping for me Woohoo !!! gotta go before they seize up anymore as will not be able to get from car to mall [liking these little americanisms...not] if I wait too much longer


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm ok - went out last night and had a rubbish time so I am sulking a little bit - amd just remembered I resisted naughty food too which is probably why my belly is growling at me so loudly!





ragahav said:


> Morning Gem and Bis Bob,
> 
> How are you doing Bob..has *"it"* resolved yet buddy....
> 
> hey Jem,
> 
> I too miss you all :sad:... but this univ. stuff has been nothing but a series of colossal blunder....actually initially I had shown one of my source of funding my education as education loan, it turned out that the univ doesn't accept loan as a source..so I have to send again a sponsors statement but their was some technical error then I had to resubmit another sponsor document ..I was suppose to show some 37K USD as informed to me through mail and I had shown 39 K something USD ...but hey twist of the century ..there was some miscommunication and the actual amount required to be shown is 39K USD something ...now my submitted amount is falling short by 133 USD and I have to again send a bank document for that ...but the punch is that deadline has past although I have requested them given the circumstances that my case should be considered but there is a chance that my admit can get rescind on ground of insufficient funding :sad:...


what a pile of horrible sticky red tape - awful cack to go through - I remember having to apply to be an independant at university which means that your parents do not provide any funding towards your education & there was a sh!t load of crap I had to go through although none of it was my fault. I feel for you because you cannot see a light at the end of the tunnel but - it will work out !!!! Keep the faith :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Rickski said:


> Good day all what time is all of your gym;s open today I think mine is 10-2 so best get a move on. Nothing from Bob yet I hope he is ok today and Rag I hope it all sorts it self out. Morning to you Jem hope all is ok and WA hi to you.


Mine is shut all day so training at home wasnt gonna train till tomoz but have decided i wanna train. Right Tricep keeps goin tight on me for some reason and not sure y :confused1: twinges sort of. Hopefully it wont do it in middle of bench press :laugh: Any ideas anyone? should be fine anyways will take it easy at first see how it feels.

Its proper crappy cold wet bank holiday monday today here gutted was gonna go fishing but will wait till i get some sun again


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> Mine is shut all day so training at home wasnt gonna train till tomoz but have decided i wanna train. Right Tricep keeps goin tight on me for some reason and not sure y :confused1: twinges sort of. Hopefully it wont do it in middle of bench press :laugh: Any ideas anyone? should be fine anyways will take it easy at first see how it feels.
> 
> Its proper crappy cold wet bank holiday monday today here gutted was gonna go fishing but will wait till i get some sun again


alright matey, you did warmups I assume? 

EDIT: actually, is this due to training it or is this just happening ?


----------



## Danzx6r

Hi Guys, just popped in.....

Anyone seen this before!? Pure madness!!!!!


----------



## leafman

robc said:


> alright matey, you did warmups I assume?
> 
> EDIT: actually, is this due to training it or is this just happening ?


No i havnt trained since friday and it started last night. Im just wondering if to train now or not tbh. It only goes tight now and then weird. I dont think its from training but not sure. I only train 3 times a week plenty of rest so not sure buddy.


----------



## robc

LOL

Strong! impressive that is. Not seen that before! crazy!


----------



## leafman

Danzx6r said:


> Hi Guys, just popped in.....
> 
> Anyone seen this before!? Pure madness!!!!!


Do naturals meaning people who dont take gear have strength like that? Or can they? Would people say he had taken steads or just trained at lifting his own weight? Just a thought lol. I sometimes think he cant be that strong but could he? lol Strong fukcer thow :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> No i havnt trained since friday and it started last night. Im just wondering if to train now or not tbh. It only goes tight now and then weird. I dont think its from training but not sure. I only train 3 times a week plenty of rest so not sure buddy.


Has this started up today? you may have lay on it in bed.. or done something to pull it slightly.. hopefully it goes away mate.

Give it a go, do your warmup, then a bit heavier and increase it, any kind of ouch pain and you know you have injured yourself.. somehow.

Hopefully it doesn't hurt when you train!


----------



## leafman

robc said:


> Has this started up today? you may have lay on it in bed.. or done something to pull it slightly.. hopefully it goes away mate.
> 
> Give it a go, do your warmup, then a bit heavier and increase it, any kind of ouch pain and you know you have injured yourself.. somehow.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't hurt when you train!


cheers mate will do just having a small feed now and some pro mass then im gonna train. It feels ok at minute. Yea it started last night after my night time cardio :whistling: :lol: . It just feels more like sommat tightning up.

Cheers mate ill defo train now anyways :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> cheers mate will do just having a small feed now and some pro mass then im gonna train. It feels ok at minute. Yea it started last night after my night time cardio :whistling: :lol: . It just feels more like sommat tightning up.
> 
> Cheers mate ill defo train now anyways :thumbup1:


good good! and train hard :thumb:


----------



## midget gem

Hi Guys - Just got my Bronzie award ........... Yeah!!


----------



## clairey.h

midget gem said:


> Hi Guys - Just got my Bronzie award ........... Yeah!!


hi sugar addict on 20 cups of tea a day........lol

I just read your post........do you wee often I wonder :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows wecome :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robc

midget gem said:


> Hi Guys - Just got my Bronzie award ........... Yeah!!


Hi! :thumb:

:beer:


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> *hi miss sugar addict 20 cups of tea a day........lol*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I just read your post........do you wee often I wonder* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows wecome :thumb: :thumb :


Hey clairey!

:lol: *what the hell!* haha


----------



## clairey.h

robc said:


> Hey clairey!
> 
> :lol: *what the hell!* haha


no im not mad heres the link......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/59012-sugar.html

maybe someone can give a better answer than me........... :tongue:


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> no im not mad heres the link......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/59012-sugar.html
> 
> maybe someone can give a better answer than me........... :tongue:


 :lol:

I tried to put it nice and simple!


----------



## Mistress

Hey everybody! How is everyones day so far? Just got back from work out and my legs are so sore.


----------



## Jem

MOOOOOOOOOORRRRNNNNNNNING!!!!


----------



## dan the man

morning every 1 how are we all


----------



## Jem

no bugger here ! they are all sleeping I think......or maybe getting ready for work ........anyway its boooooooring whatever it is !!!

Hi Dan - watcha up to


----------



## dan the man

just getting ready for work how about u


----------



## Jem

getting ready for work [at home] then gym as per .....


----------



## clairey.h

ohla..........back to gym this morning....bring on the chicken..........lol


----------



## Jem

woohoo me little darlin how are you ? Missed you lots xxx and you even popped in my journal !!! xxxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning early birds!! 

Happy Monday x


----------



## Jem

s'tuesday wild ............


----------



## Jem

I had a feckin great day yesterday - went to Merry Hill [big shopping centre in Dudley] - drove feckin miles to get there only to discover mile long tailbacks....got into carparks and then could not get out, no parking AT ALL and took me 35 mins just to get out of the melee - that was my crappy bank hol. Plus it was raining and the windscreen wiper rubber disintegrated and was flopping against the screen every time it moved which blurred the rain and made it impossible to see.....................other than that t'was a great day....Hate Bank Holidays


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> woohoo me little darlin how are you ? Missed you lots xxx and you even popped in my journal !!! xxxx


did you like it..........just to show I was thinking of you........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

school run......gotta go.........see yall later.........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ah thanks Jem - that damn Monday feeling is confusing me!! But now feel better knowing I have to endure one less day this week! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> school run......gotta go.........see yall later.........


its a date claire !!!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ah thanks Jem - that damn Monday feeling is confusing me!! But now feel better knowing I have to endure one less day this week! :thumb:


yep its weds tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hehe - I'm still College/Uni hunting - is it bad that I'm trying to make sure I go somewhere with a non-poncy gym close by?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hehe - I'm still College/Uni hunting - is it bad that I'm trying to make sure I go somewhere with a non-poncy gym close by?


Nope...gotta get those priorities straight!


----------



## Jem

def need a non-poncy spit n sawdust gym


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha good good, am cross referencing like noones business at the moment - am also buying a new tripod for my camera so I can get snap happy again!


----------



## Jem

Where is everyone - think they are all in AL

.................come back here - its dirty and sordid in there


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Where is everyone - think they are all in AL
> 
> .................come back here - its dirty and sordid in there


it does make for interesting reading and viewing though!


----------



## Jem

Pffft - I have viewed some.................far too innocent me though PMSL - there are words I dont understand being bandied about [seriously] and I cannot look them up on work laptop .......... :innocent: :ban:


----------



## Goose

I am floating around


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I am floating around


PMSL I dont think i wanna know :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: - you might not know goosey !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> PMSL I dont think i wanna know :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: - you might not know goosey !


Don't be silly, I know all!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem the AL is just a bit of banter and fun and a way of me not going out of my skull with boredom at my number crunching!

Rugby training today and it's blowing a gale and wet to boot outside. Attack of the mud monsters this evening me thinks!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

GB that sounds like sooo much fun!


----------



## W33BAM

Hi bronzies!!! Hope you are all well. Not been on much lately.

I haven't had time to read back all the pages since I last checked in. Where is Ragahav with his fabulous updates???

I've missed you guys!!


----------



## Mad7

Afternoon bronzers..........

Just logged on after a very boring meeting.

Where is everybody????? Are they all on extended holidays from the bank holiday:confused1: :confused1:

If so lucky B'stards.

Hope all is well:lol:


----------



## Jem

Well what bleedin happened - everyone just says hellooo then buggers off again ............


----------



## Jem

Hey everybody - like me new signature courtesy of my little lover claire....PMSL I am well chuffed with it

Bam where have you been ???


----------



## Goose

As I said.. Im here just floating about 

Nice sig Jem..


----------



## butcher

nice 1 top bananna:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> Bam where have you been ???


Hi hun, I have just been tres busy with loadsa schizz at home, shows, Johnnys prep etc. Had a lot on. And more to come!!

Not had much time to catch up with all the threads. Only really logging on to check my mail and such like.

Loving your sig, well done Claire! :thumb:

I have a BAM one like that somewhere. Think I made it on bebo or sommat! Probably virused oot its nut but hey ho!! Darn bebo! Not to worry!!

Hope everyone is well and training is going good.

Started Shoulder rehab and so far so good. Having to train all body real light as now even loading the leg press or squat rack is a mission but as I have no desired goals as such I have the time to take it easy. I will get there.

Peace out housies! Take care xxx


----------



## clairey.h

jem babe lurve the new siggy, you may thank me with gives if you wish.... 

back in the gym today............

triceps

followed by cardio 30min walk incline

10 min stepper on tippytoes.........(for my calves)

15 min ab work

feel a tad better now, not quite sooo frumpy, but feeling very undefined..........how can muscles that ache sooooo much hide soooooo well.......its a mystery to me.......lol

hows everyones day been.....

im offski in a mo to take my daughter swimming lessons............


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> jem babe lurve the new siggy, you may thank me with gives if you wish....
> 
> back in the gym today............
> 
> triceps
> 
> followed by cardio 30min walk incline
> 
> 10 min stepper on tippytoes.........(for my calves)
> 
> 15 min ab work
> 
> feel a tad better now, not quite sooo frumpy, but feeling very undefined..........how can muscles that ache sooooo much hide soooooo well.......its a mystery to me.......lol
> 
> hows everyones day been.....
> 
> im offski in a mo to take my daughter swimming lessons............


Oh but claire you just got here !!!

Good session

When they hurt so bad it feels like you should ripped and hard .......not fair .......

Go swimming as well - unless you have just washed your hair that is, do some lunges and squats in the pool - it hurts less !!!

I just did 75 mins cardio with some deadlifts after for fun:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

:devil2:I will give you something alright lady .....just gimme the nod when Rob falls asleep [extra tramadol should do the trick.... :whistling: ]& I'll nip in for some wine & chocs and a bit of laydee lurve ..............PMSL

Mwahahahahaaha


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all, just been to do an exam to see where I am at in English and Maths. What are they teaching these kids nowadays it was a piece of pee. It defo was not like that when I was at school, mind you twas 22 years ago. How is everyone great new sig Jems lovin it lovin it lovin it lovin it. Any word from Bigbob hope is ok.


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks, thanks re sig - it was courtesy of claire - she looks after me you know!

I know how much it has changed - the methods are all over the place now - how are you supposed to help them when you dont understand what they are doing in the first place !!!!

Have not heard from Bobster ......he needs a few days I think

this sh!t is hard to bear isnt it - its the worst kind of pain to be in ......would rather have toothache I think

Cheers Ricks


----------



## robc

yo yo yo yo yo!

back from work!

good to see you back Bam!!

Nice sig Jem, reminds me of 80s cartoons (which I loveee!!!!) so thats make it even cooler in my eyes!

got a back n bis session soon, should have done it yesterday really but meh! just wanted to chill out on the bank hol.

whats everyone up to then, other than being naughty in the AL?


----------



## Jem

I am never naughty in AL .....

I think Jem was truly outrageous or something along those lines ....

I had recovery yesterday and then pure cardio today - I am knackered, gonna collapse in a heap after sunbedding it ............


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> I am never naughty in AL .....
> 
> *I think Jem was truly outrageous or something along those lines ....*
> 
> I had recovery yesterday and then pure cardio today - I am knackered, gonna collapse in a heap after sunbedding it ............


 :lol:

Back from a good back n bi's workout..

Managed 40kg EZ bb standing curl for 8 reps this time, 4 more than last time, also managed 45kg for 4 reps, only managed 42.5kg for 4 last time. Woo! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nice lifting Robc!

Jem I adore the signature....and you are depriving us by not being naughty in the AL.

Claire...looking at your av you have absolutely no reason to feel like a frump. You are a damn fine natural beauty.

In other news I am bruised like crazy....including finger nail scratches, finger print bruises and the outline of my sport bra as a bruise where someone tackled me. Damn I love rugby :biggrin:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nice lifting Robc!

Jem I adore the signature....and you are depriving us by not being naughty in the AL.

Claire...looking at your av you have absolutely no reason to feel like a frump. You are a damn fine natural beauty.

In other news I am bruised like crazy....including finger nail scratches, finger print bruises and the outline of my sport bra as a bruise where someone tackled me. Damn I love rugby :biggrin:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Arrrrrghghghghghggh! The forum just ate my post!

EDIT: Apparently the error just meant a double post!


----------



## Lil D

Um hello everyone  Im just curious would anyone clear up how you move from bronze memeber to silver member and what not , I was always wondering bout that.

Oh and Gym Bunny rugby ehh sounds fun was it mess about or have ye a team going?If so what position have they got you at?


----------



## HELP ME

Hey guys! I hope everything is gpd for you guys! I've wandered away from board. Ex n I are going to take it slow, but it starts with no forum talk that's inappropriate... Hmmm... Ha. It was great talking with you guys, but I'll have to be on a little less as to put my focus where it should be! 2nd chances are ok! Yea? Just trying to get my fam back together. I'll pop in to see how you all are from time to time! I still need to lose weight and get toned. Max, Zeus, Rav, Gym, W33Bam, n Jem thanks 4 all the good advice-body and emotional! I will be taking pics for my own eyes! :beer:


----------



## HELP ME

Hey guys! I hope everything is good for you guys! I've wandered away from board. Ex n I are going to take it slow, but it starts with no forum talk that's inappropriate... Hmmm... Ha. It was great talking with you guys, but I'll have to be on a little less as to put my focus where it should be! 2nd chances are ok! Yea? Just trying to get my fam back together. I'll pop in to see how you all are from time to time! I still need to lose weight and get toned. Max, Zeus, Rav, Gym, W33Bam, n Jem thanks 4 all the good advice-body and emotional! I will be taking pics for my own eyes! :beer: :beer:


----------



## HELP ME

Oops. Guess error didn't mean no post! Sorry!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrrrghghghghghggh! The forum just ate my post!
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the error just meant a double post!


Yeah it all went a bit wnky on me yesterday as well - I double posted whilst waiting for it to update so long ....kept clicking :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Cheers Help Me - Hope you get it all sorted out - All the best hun!!


----------



## Jem

Moooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiing!!!!!


----------



## dan the man

morning all


----------



## Jem

Hi Dan - early morning hello

Just me and you here these days ....

I have a busy one today so just off to get some brekkie then offski

Have a great day mate


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!!


----------



## Jem

Morning WA - hows tricks and what the devil is going on in your end of the world?? Where have you been ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah just you early birds on first thing while desperately clutch my duvet over my head, eyes shut, trying to deny that it is morning again. Took me 3 goes to get out of bed today. I can't bend my legs. It's awesome. I also have a desperate craving for marmite on toast and a bag of minstrels. :drool:


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> Moooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiing!!!!!





dan the man said:


> morning all





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!!





Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah just you early birds on first thing while desperately clutch my duvet over my head, eyes shut, trying to deny that it is morning again. Took me 3 goes to get out of bed today. I can't bend my legs. It's awesome. I also have a desperate craving for marmite on toast and a bag of minstrels. :drool:


Morning Ladies........... and Morning Dan

Hope all is well, you ladies are all very keen, I like a lady who's an early starter..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

you are just showing off now because you know I cannot do it Mad - well just you wait - I am gonna quote your ass to hell and back ....

& yes the early bird catches the wo-horm baby !


----------



## ryoken

Good morning you bunch of gorgeous looking bronze/silver lasses and lads:thumb:

i havent been in hear for a bit but i wasnt being ignorant honest just decided to take a holiday lol!

how is every one today?? :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

Hey Everyone,

just dropped in to say quick hello. Right now I am busy as hell... couldn't log in for two days ..seems thread has changed way more since then ......will take quite a lot of time to catch up ... Jem, Claire, Ricks, GBunny ..I miss you all.. Has Mak, Zeus and Max been active recently and what about leafman and WA ..

How is Uncle Bob ...any update on his *situation *..I hope things get sorted out for him ..as for me my univ stuff is going on ..I have yet to hear from them regarding my latest status ..


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Good morning you bunch of gorgeous looking bronze/silver lasses and lads:thumb:
> 
> i havent been in hear for a bit but i wasnt being ignorant honest just decided to take a holiday lol!
> 
> how is every one today?? :bounce:


*Cool where did you go - was it exotic and hot and lovely and did you tear all your clothes off and skinny dip and are you tanned and beautiful now .....melanotan sides are great ...*



ragahav said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> just dropped in to say quick hello. Right now I am busy as hell... couldn't log in for two days ..seems thread has changed way more since then ......will take quite a lot of time to catch up ... Jem, Claire, Ricks, GBunny ..I miss you all.. Has Mak, Zeus and Max been active recently and what about leafman and WA ..
> 
> *Miss you too Rag hurry up and come home - we need summaries and things....although its a bit quiet at the moment ....*
> 
> How is Uncle Bob ...any update on his *situation *..I hope things get sorted out for him ..as for me my univ stuff is going on ..I have yet to hear from them regarding my latest status ..


*Still no Boblet - think he needs time out - prob not good for him to log on really ....*

*Take care hun *

*That was my first ever multi-quote *

*The Malteaser *


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> *Cool where did you go - was it exotic and hot and lovely and did you tear all your clothes off and skinny dip and are you tanned and beautiful now .....melanotan sides are great ...*
> 
> *Still no Boblet - think he needs time out - prob not good for him to log on really ....*
> 
> *Take care hun *
> 
> *That was my first ever multi-quote *
> 
> *The Malteaser *


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> *Cool where did you go - was it exotic and hot and lovely and did you tear all your clothes off and skinny dip and are you tanned and beautiful now .....melanotan sides are great ...*
> 
> *Still no Boblet - think he needs time out - prob not good for him to log on really ....*
> 
> *Take care hun *
> 
> *That was my first ever multi-quote *
> 
> *The Malteaser *


 :rockon: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

PMSL so good you had to say it twice huh ????


----------



## badger

Hi Jem n Mad (and GB and Rag if you're still lurking) morning, been busy as hell a lately so not really had time to post. Day off today so some well deserved R&R. Off down gym for back n bi's in a bit then off up Sheff to pick some greenday tickets up that i've bought my wife towards her birthday pressie (not while Oct, f*ck, thats organised for me !) hope everyones well i'll try and catch up wi you today. Sh1t news bout BB hope he's ok


----------



## Mad7

Jem said:


> PMSL so good you had to say it twice huh ????


Stupid system is running slow today so hit it twice by mistake.

Its those bl00dy Gremlins again (sorry Ryoken)


----------



## Jem

Hi Bidge, hope you are well - at least you are that organised .........its more than a lot of men are.........


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Cool where did you go - was it exotic and hot and lovely and did you tear all your clothes off and skinny dip and are you tanned and beautiful now .....melanotan sides are great ...*


 unfortunatly it was just a holiday from the internet like but i did pop on now again when the missis wasnt looking lmao!

shes getting fed up with me talking on the internet too much so i took some time out to give her - a massage,foot massage,head massage,cook dinner etc etc etc etc- basically i was her slave for a bit (still her slave) but was cool i enjoyed it as much a she did:bounce:


----------



## Jem

ooohh that kind of holiday:blink: :001_tt2:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ooohh that kind of holiday:blink: :001_tt2:


lol yeah that kind :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> lol yeah that kind :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


The best kind! :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

*MORNING EVERYONE........................*


----------



## Goose

Morning all,

Feel like siht today! Think ive got man flu&#8230; sore read eyes.. Running nose.. Swelling of my.. oH wait no that's just normal..

Anywho hopefully feel better soon! Can't seem to sleep before midnight lately and I get up at 6:30am for work.. Last night was a 1am job 

How is everyone?


----------



## Goose

Morning all,

Feel like siht today! Think ive got man flu&#8230; sore read eyes.. Running nose.. Swelling of my.. oH wait no that's just normal..

Anywho hopefully feel better soon! Can't seem to sleep before midnight lately and I get up at 6:30am for work.. Last night was a 1am job 

How is everyone?


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> *MORNING EVERYONE........................*


wow thats big :laugh:

Good morning claire and everyone else hope all is well and all that carry on:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

morning all bronze/silver people hope your all well im strutting around in my wonder woman vest still (very proud of it)


----------



## Rudedog

Morning all


----------



## W33BAM

Morning bronzies.

The sunny is splitting the trees here today, it's ace!

Hope everyone is well. Thats a bigblue morning Clairey, you're not feeling blue are ya?

Goose get better soon. Everyone is getting sick right now.

Bodgy, how are ya me ole mucka??

Max, get on msn (oh wait it's 6am there right now!! -I'll let him off!!)

Peace out housies


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> morning all bronze/silver people hope your all well im strutting around in my wonder woman vest still (very proud of it)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: what did I miss........... :confused1:

sounds interesting???????????????


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: what did I miss........... :confused1:
> 
> sounds interesting???????????????


lol its more of an eye opener i think!

i was decided to enter myself in the tight t shirt contest in the adults lounge wearing my favourite wonder woman vest!


----------



## W33BAM

Oh and short and tight it is!!! pmsl!!! Straight outta 'White Chicks' so he is!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello guys and gals!!

Hope all is well and those that are germ ridden get better soon!!

It's almost the weekend! Woohoo!! I'm going to Weymouth this weekend and I cannot wait! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Have a good one Maxmuscle!


----------



## Jem

erm where is everybody ???

HEEELLLLOOO


----------



## Goose

Think its dying!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Jem

Crap this innit goosey - where has everybody gone ......


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Im still here but I have to also give the impresion that I am working too....


SNAP!


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all, how are we all today,beautiful sunshine in sunny Manchester, back and tri's today will have to be careful though as fooked my hip doing heavy leg press, easy session me thinks.


----------



## Jem

I also have to pretend I am working - and occasionally do some work.....not often though

Hello Ricks - good to have you back

Max I just woke up next to you in AL ......I have breached the AL - first ever post - but it was you above me - so could not resist :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> did I get you this morning?


you just hit me now thanx bud!!!!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> erm where is everybody ???
> 
> HEEELLLLOOO


*HELLO.*


----------



## Jem

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

BACK AT YA ROBERT

:lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Im still here but I have to also give the impresion that I am working too....





Goose said:


> SNAP!





Rickski said:


> Afternoon all, how are we all today,beautiful sunshine in sunny Manchester, back and tri's today will have to be careful though as fooked my hip doing heavy leg press, easy session me thinks.





MaxMuscle said:


> Wow...Im sorry I missed that. could have been rather interesting... :whistling:


Keep waking up next to a hungry gremlin now ..... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

OMFG - WHY DOES IT DO THAT - I SO DID NOT MULTIQUOTE


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I finally made the TOP ten....Weeee.... I just want to thank the academy and all those that have helped me along the way....LOl


 :beer: :clap: :clap: :wacko:

Top Ten what ? pmsl


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Keep waking up next to a hungry gremlin now ..... :whistling:


its what the gremlin wants eat i would be worried about:whistling: :whistling:

ohh maybe that comment should of been in the AL lol


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> its what the gremlin wants eat i would be worried about:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> ohh maybe that comment should of been in the AL lol


They are indiscriminate little bleeders those gremlins ... :whistling:

And oh yes Max I see now - but which happy person did you knock off the top ten ?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> They are indiscriminate little bleeders those gremlins ... :whistling:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

oh I know she is quite something to aspire to!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> BACK AT YA ROBERT
> 
> :lol:


LOL


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I finally made the TOP ten....Weeee.... I just want to thank the academy and all those that have helped me along the way....LOl


Good on ya mate! :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Well done Max well deserved IMHO


----------



## Jem

I too believe this to be true .....

where are:

Rag; Bob; Clairey; Leafster; Badge; Dan - scouser....ahem I know where Bam is & where Goosey was.....GB and WA .............

Having a strop now .....want peeps back on thread ....


----------



## Jem

well is just not good enough.......I miss claire mostly ..........


----------



## leafman

ryoken said:


> lol its more of an eye opener i think!
> 
> i was decided to enter myself in the tight t shirt contest in the adults lounge wearing my favourite wonder woman vest!


Would rep u again for that but gotta spread the love buddy 

Hope everyone is well, iv injured my **** bone or tail bone or sommat :lol: killing me when i put pressure on legs. But ill live :laugh:

Also feeling weak and strange and i know i can be pretty strange most time but this is even strange for me. Hope i aint getting this bug thing or virus that is supposedly about. I dont do well with being ill. I dislike pain and discomfort :laugh:

Moan over byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jem

what do you mean feckin bye - where the feck are u going mate ? you just got here - sit down - chillax pmsl....have a cuppa


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> what do you mean feckin bye - where the feck are u going mate ? you just got here - sit down - chillax pmsl....have a cuppa


PMSL have a cupper?? you gonna email him a cupper?


----------



## Rickski

Max I think it was Con that got knocked out of the top 10.


----------



## robc

*IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW WOO!!!!!!!!!*

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## robc

LOL what happened to that one....... ":b eer:"


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Its about damn time... This has been one hell of a long week.


Ah.. It's been a short week here because of the bank holiday we just had!

Oh well the end is nigh!

I feel like going out tomorrow and having funnnnn but dunno might just be boring and save monies!

Gulping down a banana and creatine before I go gym :bounce:

Con will have to lump it!


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> I am just going to have to trade *Oral business* on Mak for more reps so that Con can't catch back up to me any time soon.


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> I am just going to have to trade Oral business on Mak for more reps so that Con can't catch back up to me any time soon.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> *IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW WOO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Eeeeek, feck, erse, t!t, wonk, bu99er!! That means we literally have tonight to come up with posing music that he actually likes, a routine that looks good and that he will remember. Super Eeeek!!!

I'm starting his tan tonight. He had 520g of carbs yesterday after depleting so he was a happy, full and potent lad last night!! Less than that today though but he should still have enough concentration to learn a routine!

He's off all day tomorrow and will have his legs up most of the day (with wifey running abootski like a fud no doubt!)

Ah fcuk it, roll on saturday!!! Woohoo!! :thumb:

So Jem, I appologise in advance for my lack of Bronze lovage but I will be otherwise engaged! And covered in tan no doubt!

Hope you all have an ace weekend.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Max that was amazing, reps coming your way:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

How do you think he made it to the number 10 spot?? It wasnt for his ace scone recipies!


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> I too believe this to be true .....
> 
> where are:
> 
> Rag; Bob; Clairey; Leafster; Badge; Dan - scouser....ahem I know where Bam is & where Goosey was.....GB and WA .............
> 
> Having a strop now .....want peeps back on thread ....


Still kicking about haven't had 2 mins to read the forum properly never mind post owt this week, had a blinding session on shoulders earlier just got legs to do tomoz then i'm all done for week. Going to a mates housewarming on sat night so don't expect much out of me at the weekend if there is owt it'll prob be even more random kn4ckers than i usually post.

Seems ages since i've spoke to you Bam, glad it's all good ooop theere. Wish J good look for sat, will have fingers crossed for him (sure he'll not need it). If i don't get on hope everyone has a good weekend n i'll catch up sooner or later. :beer:


----------



## Mistress

afternoon all. wow everybody seems in a good mood.. What kind of convo did i run into max.? Rug burns huh.. So how long do you have to be on this thing to give visitor messages and things of that nature?


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks for that one W33BAM.... I figured you would drop a comment on this one...Well played. :whistling:


HaaHaa!! It had to be done!! But as we are both 't!ts' today we can call it quits! haha! :lol:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> Well in short I had to suck off Mak in order for him to keep me on the top ten list for reps. even though W33BAM is the one that put me on there in the first place. It was worth it to keep him happy I guess....
> 
> I think after 100 posts and 1 month of being on here as a member you can pretty much do anything. How are you doing? How is the lil one?


Thanks for the fill in.. almost been here for a month i think so thats good i guess.. Im doing well, just busy, busy, busy.. The little one is good but he isnt so little he just turned 4..!!! How are you doing? Haven't seen much of you on here lately.. My legs hurt so bad today.. :cursing:


----------



## Mistress

MaxMuscle said:


> I have been on here just lurking until I can find somewhere to use the worthless information that I pass on to others...
> 
> All in all I have been good, I take it you did legs last night huh? What does your leg routine look like?


Well that is good, im glad.. No i didnt do legs last night. Actually my bf and his family took my so and i on vacation with them and my bf tried teaching me how to surf the "proper" way..lol.. I still dont know what im doing.lol But my son sure got a kick out of me trying.. My leg workouts usually consist of squats and the treadmill.. My gf and i are new to the workout thing and we don really know what were doing yet so..


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Max I think it was Con that got knocked out of the top 10.


oops


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> *IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW WOO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


PMSL - stop feckin shouting - it does not make the thread more entertaining you know - just because we have lost all participants does not mean we want gobby whores .............well some people do :whistling:

Have a beer and shut up .........


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Eeeeek, feck, erse, t!t, wonk, bu99er!! That means we literally have tonight to come up with posing music that he actually likes, a routine that looks good and that he will remember. Super Eeeek!!!
> 
> I'm starting his tan tonight. He had 520g of carbs yesterday after depleting so he was a happy, full and potent lad last night!! Less than that today though but he should still have enough concentration to learn a routine!
> 
> He's off all day tomorrow and will have his legs up most of the day (with wifey running abootski like a fud no doubt!)
> 
> Ah fcuk it, roll on saturday!!! Woohoo!! :thumb:
> 
> So Jem, I appologise in advance for my lack of Bronze lovage but I will be otherwise engaged! And covered in tan no doubt!
> 
> Hope you all have an ace weekend.....


Ah have a lovely time - dont forget to have fun yourself whilst supporting hubby et al. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mistress

Jem your lil signature thing is awesome!!!


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> *Well in short I had to suck off Mak.*


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

well thanks - its a bit big - getting a bit annoying now !

Rob - wtf - I have missed this post - where did it come from???


----------



## robc

See Jem, I made that font a bit smaller just for uuuuu 

Ah weebam I wish all the best for J I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> well thanks - its a bit big - getting a bit annoying now !
> 
> Rob - wtf - I have missed this post - where did it come from???


Oh well I slightly edited it hehehe well I removed everything after the full stop, a semi quote of sorts :tongue:


----------



## Jem

yes much appreciated Rob .........now can you also bring everyone home because I need titillation


----------



## Jem

Oooh I was looking for it as well you plum!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Oooh I was looking for it as well you plum!


 :lol:


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Slightly edited my ass... You should be a reporter for the Sun.... :lol:


 :lol: more of my Sun paper editing powers! ....



MaxMuscle said:


> W33BAM isn't on right now....She is slaving over Johnny... He has no energy to move cause he is competing soon and has to save all the calories he can so not to stumble on stage.... :lol:
> 
> Good luck Johnny.... We are all pulling one off for you....


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Slightly edited my ass... You should be a reporter for the Sun.... :lol:


PMSL....makes for good reading though


----------



## robc

Ah but did you spot the edit on the last one!


----------



## Jem

got it ! lol


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> got it ! lol


 :thumb:

I could do it to many of the posts on here but I won;t because I dont want to offend!


----------



## Knifey

bronze is the new gold.....


----------



## Jem

erm hello Knifey


----------



## Knifey

Hello jem,

I think ill have 2 start being selective with my posts, otherwise I might get 2 many and lose my prized bronze status!

Haz


----------



## Jem

is it 250 posts ?


----------



## Knifey

Not sure 2 tell u the truth, but I estimate it would be at that level. Maybe I should post all day in the new intro section to bump my post count up. Lol, but I think I'll leave that 2 the nice welcoming board members round hee.

Haz


----------



## Jem

you can still stay with the bronzers when you are silver Haz- personally I infiltrate all threads - i do not discriminate pmsl


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> what do you mean feckin bye - where the feck are u going mate ? you just got here - sit down - chillax pmsl....have a cuppa


fpmsl :thumb: Just recovering from my incident with me fan  :laugh: Anyone want to see a scabby nipple??? lol Talk about getting rid of gyno :lol: way quicker than letro lol


----------



## Jem

pics pmsl pics I want pics .....


----------



## leafman

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh....Thats funny....He's gonna be pi55ed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


fpmsl con wont mind it being u max :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> pics pmsl pics I want pics .....


hahaha im not putting up pics of a scabby nipple ffs lmao saying that everything has a price ohh hang on were in wrong place :lol:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> pics pmsl pics I want pics .....


save it for the AL! LOL:lol:


----------



## leafman

robc said:


> save it for the AL! LOL:lol:


haha i dont mind admiting jem that i leant into a fan with no gaurd on it and hacked my nipple :lol: tis healing well thow 

now im off for sleep :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

just popped in to say have a good day everyone!! roll on 5pm! wooooo

hope your nip heals well today leafman lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning! It's Friday woooohooooo!!! Haha - Bus driver just had to wake me up at my stop, I fell asleep!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> well is just not good enough.......I miss claire mostly ..........


im here....here I am............. :thumb:



leafman said:


> haha i dont mind admiting jem that i leant into a fan with no gaurd on it and hacked my nipple :lol: tis healing well thow
> 
> now im off for sleep :thumbup1:


*ooouuuuccccccchhhhhhhh*

that had to hurt............

off to do legs today....means I will be walking like a twonker for the rest of the weeekend............

but god damn it I want calfs and I want them now..........(the ones on your legs not the baby cows.........just incase anyone misunderstood.......LOL)

how is everyone today...........


----------



## clairey.h

:whistling: :whistling::confused1:whistling: :yawn: :yawn: :w00t: h34r: :blink: :rolleye: :no::no: :clap: :clap: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent: :innocent: :rockon:

say it with smileys.....................


----------



## Gym Bunny

Gooooooooooooooood Morning UKM!

Just back from a run, may possibly still be drunk. Having a great time catching up with a mate. She's hungover and asleep so I'm entertaining myself here.


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning UKM!
> 
> Just back from a run, may possibly still be drunk. Having a great time catching up with a mate. She's hungover and asleep *so I'm entertaining* *myself here*.


and what may I ask does that mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

its a bit to early in the day for smut miss gb.............. :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Here = UKM. There was absolutely no smut intended or implied in that statement.


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Here = UKM. There was absolutely no smut intended or implied in that statement.


Yea right:lol: Hope u had a good time with that HOT BLONDE last nite:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> Yea right:lol: Hope u had a good time with that HOT BLONDE last nite:thumb:


 :lol: We had a great time getting drunk and taking teasing pics for the AL....but that's all they were. She's very straight.

And there wasn't any smut intended in my comment. :001_tt2:


----------



## ragahav

Hello everybody ..did ya' all miss me ...atleast I did .. regulars - Claire, MAX,MAk , GB, Badger,Uncle bob,ricks, Zeus, Goose, Jem, WA, leafman , some irregulars like ryoken and some new robc, and Dan ..and all others whose names I cannot recall now at the moment ,... I miss ya' all .. 

finally I have been able to control my horses and things are seemingly coming on track ..my univ. deadline for submission of financial doc was extended for me and hopefully the new document I submitted will suffice the needful. I am also awaiting result from another univ. and I am also waiting scholarship result from a Dannish univ. so if all or any of these come through, I will have to take lot of decision and consideration..

so that was about me ...how's everyone ..Did anyone hear from uncle Bob, has his matter resolved yet .. and any new updates ....I have to do a lot of catching up ..

so good to be hear ..yeah ..


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: We had a great time getting drunk and taking teasing pics for the AL....but that's all they were. She's very straight.
> 
> And there wasn't any smut intended in my comment. :001_tt2:


so now ur left with a hangover and horned up to the max:lol:

...watch u don't stand on any Rabbits:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I don't have a hangover and have already been for a run this morning. So ner!


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't have a hangover and have already been for a run this morning. So ner!


GI Jane:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I too believe this to be true .....
> 
> where are:
> 
> Rag; Bob; Clairey; Leafster; Badge; Dan - scouser....ahem I know where
> 
> Bam is & where Goosey was.....GB and WA .............
> 
> Having a strop now .....want peeps back on thread ....





Jem said:


> well is just not good enough.......I miss claire
> 
> *mostly *..........


 :crying: you didn't miss me :crying:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Not sure who I knocked off but it was W33BAM
> 
> that put me over the top for my very informative posts that can only be
> 
> appriciated by someone of her stature...





MaxMuscle said:


> Hey... Sometimes you just have to swallow your
> 
> pride in order to stay on top.... And yes I said swallow PRIDE>>>>
> 
> Sorry Mak


hey Max congrats on your feet ...

are THEY watching still ...


----------



## Goose

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## ragahav

hey to you too  ..how are you.. I think I saw your name in top 10


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hey to you too  ..how are you.. I think I saw your name in top 10


In what top ten are you referring to? Alls good, its friday after all!


----------



## ragahav

rep level ..front page you know


----------



## ragahav

off to lunch will be back in 30 minutes ..


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> rep level ..front page you know


Nah can't of been me, my reps arn't that high to be top 10.


----------



## Jem

yooohoooo


----------



## clairey.h

back from legs.....................

I dont want to move for the rest of the day...............:sad:

but at least the sun has put his hat on has has come out to play.....yahhhhh:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> back from legs.....................
> 
> I dont want to move for the rest of the day...............:sad:
> 
> *but at least the sun has put his hat on has has come out to play.....yahhhhh:thumb:*


*HIP HIP HIP HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAYYYYY:lol:* :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

dont be starting your karaoke again...........lol


----------



## ragahav

Hello claire ..


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> dont be starting your karaoke again...........lol


Couldn't resist:bounce:

will let u put a request up??

what do ya fancy??


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Hello claire ..


hi, glad to here things are going better with your uni stuff.......... :thumb: :thumb : a big thumbs up for you



Pelayo said:


> Couldn't resist:bounce:
> 
> will let u put a request up??
> 
> what do ya fancy??


I fancy some cheescake right now.....but thats another issue :innocent:

songs uuuummmmm no janet jackson :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: that I do know


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> hi, glad to here things are going better with your uni stuff.......... :thumb: :thumb : a big thumbs up for you
> 
> I fancy some cheescake right now.....but thats another issue :innocent:
> 
> songs uuuummmmm no janet jackson :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: that I do know


When i grow up..i wanna be famous..i wanna be a star...i wanna be in movies....be careful what u wish for cause u might just get it......


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Seems ages since i've spoke to you Bam, glad it's all good ooop theere. Wish J good look for sat, will have fingers crossed for him (sure he'll not need it). If i don't get on hope everyone has a good weekend n i'll catch up sooner or later. :beer:





Jem said:


> Ah have a lovely time - dont forget to have fun yourself whilst supporting hubby et al. Lots of love xxx





robc said:


> Ah weebam I wish all the best for J I'll have my fingers crossed!





MaxMuscle said:


> W33BAM isn't on right now....She is slaving over Johnny... He has no energy to move cause he is competing soon and has to save all the calories he can so not to stumble on stage.... :lol:
> 
> Good luck Johnny.... We are all pulling for you....


Thanks for your well wishes. We'll just have to see how he's looking tomorrow and take it from there. So long as he places he'll be happy.

I'm away to steep my finger in bleach.... my nail must've punctured the latex glove so I have a very suspect looking tinted finger!!! :lol:

Hope you all have an ace weekend. ta ta xx


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> When i grow up..i wanna be famous..i wanna be a star...i wanna be in movies....be careful what u wish for cause u might just get it......


no no no no no not the pussy cats dolls :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. We'll just have to see how he's looking tomorrow and take it from there. So long as he places he'll be happy.
> 
> I'm away to steep my finger in bleach.... my nail must've punctured the latex glove so I have a very suspect looking tinted finger!!! :lol:
> 
> Hope you all have an ace weekend. ta ta xx


*GOOD LUCK!!*


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> no no no no no not the pussy cats dolls :cursing:


enjoy:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Pelayo said:


> *GOOD LUCK!!*


Cheers bro xx


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> hi, glad to here things are going better with your uni stuff.......... :thumb: :thumb : a big thumbs up for you


hmm... thanks ....seems new peeps have become active in this time


----------



## robc

MaxMuscle said:


> Sure... trying to tickle his prostate for him?


DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HELP ME

MaxMuscle said:


> Sure... trying to tickle his prostate for him?


Yuck! Now that makes me want to go near my bf or whatever we are! Ha! Hey guys! I'm officially a bronze now! Yea me! :thumb:


----------



## Goose

That was a siht post Max

:lol:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Sure... trying to tickle his prostate for him?


is that really what it is ....argh ...**** post

:lol:


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Yuck! Now that makes me want to go near my bf or whatever we are! Ha! Hey guys! I'm officially a bronze now! Yea me! :thumb:


Congrats Help ME, welcome to the bronze club


----------



## Jem

Afternoon all


----------



## ragahav

afternoon Jem .........where were you ..


----------



## Jem

Been v busy .....as have you I assume ?

Got your paperwork sorted yet Rag my love?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Been v busy .....as have you I assume ?
> 
> Got your paperwork sorted yet Rag my love?


yup..things seems to be on track now ..I have posted in detail in my earlier post today ...

and I am very angry at you ..I thought we share something special and here I was reading your post that you didn't miss me and missed only claire .. ouch that hurts so bad :sad:


----------



## Jem

I cannot pick out one man - folk will talk :whistling: and anyway I did mention your name especially its just that claire is spesh :laugh:

x


----------



## Jem

stop encouraging it Max.......


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Oohh...Thats so cute :lol:


I misses you too Max ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I cannot pick out one man - folk will talk :whistling: and anyway I did mention your name especially its just that claire is spesh :laugh:
> 
> x


hmm... claire is special ..going by the earlier posts ..I know what you are upto ...wonder if Rob knows about it :innocent:


----------



## Jem

he loves it ............


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> he loves it ............


ya I also thought so ..infact he was the one who incited this or hinted in one of his earlier posts .... :lol:

any news from Uncle Bob ??

poor fella is he still in doghouse


----------



## Guest




----------



## ragahav

Hey Zeus .how are you ..is your pec OK now ?


----------



## solidcecil

yo yo yo fellow bronze brothers


----------



## ragahav

hey solid ..long time no see buddy  ..have you started your cycle


----------



## Goose

Yo peeps... Aint been about much in here.. Adult Lounge has been my place..

What else to do what you have wood 24/7!!!


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> We are embraced by the warmth from the loins of Zeus... How is it going Zeus?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hey solid ..long time no see buddy  ..have you started your cycle


yeah mate how you doing. and na not yet goign to hold it off for a bit first i think


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate how you doing. and na not yet goign to hold it off for a bit first i think


I am doing fine ..I guess .. been rough last few weeks .....


----------



## Guest

ragahav said:


> Hey Zeus .how are you ..is your pec OK now ?





MaxMuscle said:


> We are embraced by the warmth from the loins of Zeus... How is it going Zeus?


Going well guys, thanks:thumbup1: Have the day off of work so I am happy and relaxing before going in for some shoulders and traps.

Pec injury is coming along very well. Very minimal pain(little tightness) and the bruising is completely gone. I didnt train chest this week and will most likely give it one more week rest. I have been able to train everything else though


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> I am doing fine ..I guess .. been rough last few weeks .....


how come mate? whats up


----------



## ragahav

okk people ..wrapping up now ..off to dinner, then will go for a short walk to fetch milk carton and then straight to bed plan to hit gym early morning tomorrow ..bye.. good night ...........


----------



## solidcecil

sleep tight sweetheart dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I cannot pick out one man - folk will talk :whistling: and anyway I did mention your name especially its just that claire is spesh :laugh:
> 
> x


I know what you mean by special...........you mean it in the backward sense :turned:

missed you to, we keep missing each other I turn on and tune in as you cop out................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :w00t:


----------



## robc

wooooo weeeeee!


----------



## robc

That's me being excited that its now the weekend


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ZEUS said:


> Going well guys, thanks:thumbup1: Have the day off of work so I am happy and relaxing before going in for some shoulders and traps.
> 
> Pec injury is coming along very well. Very minimal pain(little tightness) and the bruising is completely gone. I didnt train chest this week and will most likely give it one more week rest. I have been able to train everything else though


I'm doing shoulders and traps today too bredren. Glad to hear your pec is on the mend


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> That's me being excited that its now the weekend


AHHHH Oh why oh why oh why oh why - thats me being sad as I have to work all weekend


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> AHHHH Oh why oh why oh why oh why - thats me being sad as I have to work all weekend


oh nooo!


----------



## Jem

Love you all - flying visit xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Claire...you are amazing....no offence taken or even considered.

Jem...I feel neglected

Rag.....I miss your amazing and astute summaries and sympathise so much with your American Uni nightmare...I gave up after a year and ended up in Germany

Max. update pic in journal.....but not that flattering honestly.

MaK....what you doing here?

Zeus sugar...how is the fishing? We need to catch up soon....I MISS you!


----------



## clairey.h

on behalf of everyone on this thread............we love you to gym bunny :wub:

on another note, my neighbours went away last week and I have been feeding there foxes....yes thats right foxes for them everynight, along with there pond and tropical fish, birds and cat...........

except I havnt seen the cat since wednesday night, her food is gone as it gets feed outside and lives in an outside kennel, but I havnt seen it.. :crying: :crying:

feel really bad, have been out in my warm coat looking for it as they should be home soon.........its food has been eaten but I cant say its there cat that has eaten it and its old old old.........

up until wednesday night I had had her in my house for short spells whenever it came around feeding her deli chicken and making a fuss of it, but she will be heart broken if it dosnt come back........

keep going out and looking for it......hope it comes home....... :crying: :crying:

have I depressed everyone yet...........


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Claire...you are amazing....no offence taken or even considered.
> 
> Jem...I feel neglected
> 
> Rag.....I miss your amazing and astute summaries and sympathise so much with your American Uni nightmare...I gave up after a year and ended up in Germany
> 
> Max. update pic in journal.....but not that flattering honestly.
> 
> MaK....what you doing here?
> 
> Zeus sugar...how is the fishing? We need to catch up soon....I MISS you!


No mention of me!!??  ((((

LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> No mention of me!!??  ((((
> 
> LOL


You don't get a mention until I see pics...... :rolleye:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening all!!


----------



## clairey.h

robc said:


> No mention of me!!??  ((((
> 
> LOL


  (((((((

are they supposed to be double chins :lol: :lol: :lol:

stop putting yourself down.......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I know what you mean by special...........you mean it in the backward sense :turned:
> 
> *Really Claire .....who moi, would I ???*
> 
> missed you to, we keep missing each other I turn on and tune in as you cop out................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :w00t:


*I know claire my love - long distance love is so difficult to maintain but we can make it * :lol: *:lol::lol:xxx*


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> on behalf of everyone on this thread............we love you to gym bunny :wub:
> 
> on another note, my neighbours went away last week and I have been feeding there foxes....yes thats right foxes for them everynight, along with there pond and tropical fish, birds and cat...........
> 
> except I havnt seen the cat since wednesday night, her food is gone as it gets feed outside and lives in an outside kennel, but I havnt seen it.. :crying: :crying:
> 
> feel really bad, have been out in my warm coat looking for it as they should be home soon.........its food has been eaten but I cant say its there cat that has eaten it and its old old old.........
> 
> up until wednesday night I had had her in my house for short spells whenever it came around feeding her deli chicken and making a fuss of it, but she will be heart broken if it dosnt come back........
> 
> keep going out and looking for it......hope it comes home....... :crying: :crying:
> 
> have I depressed everyone yet...........


*Well claire if you are going to regale us with tales feeding of old & neglected pussy maybe you should move it to the AL missy!!! There is a certain standard of decorum one must maintain in the Bronze thread and I feel I may have no choice but to report your blatantly sleazy posts ......* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> (((((((
> 
> are they supposed to be double chins :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stop putting yourself down.......lol


LMFAO - loving it loving it loving it ............ :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Morning all, another fine day in Bronzeland.


----------



## Jem

Lets hope so - how you doing Ricks ? work today ?


----------



## Rickski

No Jems off for 5 days so just going to have my oats and then I am off to the gym but I am having a bit of trouble with my hip. Since being bigger I should sleep more on my back but after falling asleep I often twist at the hip and wake up set in this position with a bad back/hip. Takes a couple of hours sometimes to start loosening up and i need the help of some co-codamol. Pee's me right off it does. Just thought I would share that with you. :confused1:


----------



## robc

yo rick hows it going mate? hope the back sorts itself out! 

haha double chins noooo thats an ultra sad face!!

woo feeling more alive after a norty bacon sausage tomato batch and a cup of coffee!


----------



## ragahav

Hello people,

I hope everybody is doing fine ...  ..


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> No Jems off for 5 days so just going to have my oats and then I am off to the gym but I am having a bit of trouble with my hip. Since being bigger I should sleep more on my back but after falling asleep I *often twist at the hip a*nd wake up set in this position with a bad back/hip. Takes a couple of hours sometimes to start loosening up and i need the help of some co-codamol. Pee's me right off it does. Just thought I would share that with you. :confused1:


Hey Ricks .... do you mean you sleep sideways :confused1: ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goood afternoon people! It's a glorious day I am going to go the beach and eat icecream then go to the zooooooo!!!


----------



## ragahav

Hey GB ....you sound chirpy .... beach, icecream and zoo hmm.... sounds great ... and by the way which univ. in Germany you did your studies in ....


----------



## robc

hey GB and Rag 

hope your troubles are getting better rag!

GB, sounds like a good day out, have a good one!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> hey GB and Rag
> 
> hope your troubles are getting better rag!
> 
> GB, sounds like a good day out, have a good one!


Hey robc,

ya things are looking up now but at the same time new things are cropping. It seems that it will take another month to get the clarity about the whole scenario vis a vis my admission and also where I finally choose or get to go ..

how about you .. ?


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Hey robc,
> 
> ya things are looking up now but at the same time new things are cropping. It seems that it will take another month to get the clarity about the whole scenario vis a vis my admission and also where I finally choose or get to go ..
> 
> how about you .. ?


good to see things are rolling forwards then.

I'm good thanks mate may go gym today not sure though yet! hows your training?


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> good to see things are rolling forwards then.
> 
> I'm good thanks mate may go gym today not sure though yet! hows your training?


Ma training goin' fine ...my only worry is whether I will be able to continue it when I will be doing my masters in abroad, with part time job and studies I don't know how will I manage..currently my job is great flexible hours, total independence .. which will not be the case during my masters studies ..


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Ma training goin' fine ...my only worry is whether I will be able to continue it when I will be doing my masters in abroad, with part time job and studies I don't know how will I manage..currently my job is great flexible hours, total independence .. which will not be the case during my masters studies ..


Yea sounds like it may be difficult! well you could train in the mornings before u go off to uni or something like that maybe


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> Yea sounds like it may be difficult! well you could train in the mornings before u go off to uni or something like that maybe


ya ..hopefully there will be some window for me...things will become clear once I am finally there..the thing is there are lot of things to be decided for now , first I am waiting for a scholarship result from a Dannish univ..and then admission result from another US univ.. then the univ where I have already got admit from, have yet to issue visa docs .. I am hoping that the results are available before the docs arrive because otherwise it will be totally confusing situation for me to what to decide for ..


----------



## ragahav

by the way robc which line of work are you in


----------



## solidcecil

hey everybody, hows you? what you doing on this fine day?


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> ya ..hopefully there will be some window for me...things will become clear once I am finally there..the thing is there are lot of things to be decided for now , first I am waiting for a scholarship result from a Dannish univ..and then admission result from another US univ.. then the univ where I have already got admit from, have yet to issue visa docs .. I am hoping that the results are available before the docs arrive because otherwise it will be totally confusing situation for me to what to decide for ..


Blimey sounds complicated!



ragahav said:


> by the way robc which line of work are you in


I work for HSBC Bank, not really allowed to talk about it but I don't do anything interesting haha I just prepare post and scan it onto the system for it to be worked. Boring.

I have interests in computers in general and I am considering getting qualified, perhaps a MCSE and maybe CISCO, not sure though because computers do my head in too much sometimes! hehe


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> hey everybody, hows you? what you doing on this fine day?


ez matey not bad just making some pasta and chicken  hows you today?


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> hey everybody, hows you? what you doing on this fine day?


hey to you too solid ..fine here ..what abt you ,..any plans for the weekend and any update about the break in you mentioned in a different thread


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> *Blimey sounds complicated!*
> 
> I work for HSBC Bank, not really allowed to talk about it but I don't do anything interesting haha I just prepare post and scan it onto the system for it to be worked. Boring.
> 
> I have interests in computers in general and I am considering getting qualified, perhaps a MCSE and maybe CISCO, not sure though because computers do my head in too much sometimes! hehe


yup complicated is the least to say what i am going through right now ..

........

hmm you are in bank ..kewl ..i ahve many relatives working in bank ..

my father is also in bank but he doesn't like his job ..


----------



## ragahav

ok people time form y evening meal ..will be back after an hour or so ..


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> yup complicated is the least to say what i am going through right now ..
> 
> ........
> 
> hmm you are in bank ..kewl ..i ahve many relatives working in bank ..
> 
> my father is also in bank but he doesn't like his job ..


Ah I see, I don't mind the work at the moment but I do intend to leave for better things soon as I have been there for 4 years now.



ragahav said:


> ok people time form y evening meal ..will be back after an hour or so ..


cool, enjoy!


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hey to you too solid ..fine here ..what abt you ,..any plans for the weekend and any update about the break in you mentioned in a different thread


yeah im good mate got to go shopping in a bit. and what break mate? :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Goood afternoon people! It's a glorious day I am going to go the beach and eat icecream then go to the zooooooo!!!


beach...I would love to go to the beach right now...........

soooooooooo jealous, get a tan for me....... :thumb:



ragahav said:


> ok people time form y evening meal ..will be back after an hour or so ..


hope things get better for you mate, you obviously are trying so hard to get your uni stuff sorted and you deserve a break I hope it works out.... :thumbup1:

lots of smileys to make rags smile

:tongue: :bounce: :clap: :clap: :clap: :bounce: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> *Well claire if you are going to regale us with tales feeding of old & neglected pussy maybe you should move it to the AL missy!!! There is a certain standard of decorum one must maintain in the Bronze thread and I feel I may have no choice but to report your blatantly sleazy posts ......* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


and you missy filthy mind......................dirty mind..........

and yes me likes................ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

beach...I would love to go to the beach right now...........

soooooooooo jealous, get a tan for me.......

" The sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray....the sun has got his hat on and hes comming out to play"


----------



## clairey.h

if your happy and you know it clap your hands :clap: :clap:

if your happy and you know it and you really want to show it

if you happy and you know it clap your hands :clap: :clap:

BEAT THAT............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> if your happy and you know it clap your hands :clap: :clap:
> 
> if your happy and you know it and you really want to show it
> 
> if you happy and you know it clap your hands :clap: :clap:
> 
> BEAT THAT............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


Beat It...Just Beat it.....U gotta show that your really not scared....the fires in your eyes and your words are really clear....just BEAT IT:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheat day

box of 5 mini battenbergs:thumb: 

( SO FAR)


----------



## Jem

HELLLLLO


----------



## clairey.h

panting for breath runing to the bronze room to meet jem...................


----------



## Jem

Good so glad you could join me ........hows things foxy ??


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> *panting for breath* runing to the bronze room to meet jem...................


...after doing ur BEAT IT dance routine....:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

spent the day tryng to buy a kitten???????????????

no luck

how about yourself me dears


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> ...after doing ur BEAT IT dance routine....:laugh:


I will leave the dancing whilst crotch holding to you............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pics of crotch dancing please

...from both of you....

and why are you trying to buy pussy.......


----------



## Jem

I have had my hair done, been tanning, been shopping and bought 2 new pairs of shoes from River Island and new makeup ........then went to gym and did cardio then came home for a nice soak in the bath - in a minute ......or 2 depends how interested & entertained I am here....


----------



## clairey.h

just a whim.............lol



tread mill work is going well I see, starting to see some real definition there sweetie :innocent: :innocent:................PMSL.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

only joking hunni :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

oh my oh my that pic I just posted of you made me turn silver


----------



## clairey.h

ok ok

heres the real jem.............the last one was a joke..........

why couldnt you all tell :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ha feckin ha - PMSL

Claire ....I look great dontcha think?

.....slight cellulite concerns but I'm probably just being paranoid ....its not noticeable is it ?


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol::lol:better.....but still not as good as the real thing ...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

where is everyone today............and pelyo has ran at the mention of crotch grabbing I notice....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

sorry hunni I forgot your lara croft these days arnt you......

is this the costume that you have, as am still waiting for piccys............ :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> where is everyone today............and pelyo has ran at the mention of *crotch grabbing* I notice....... :lol: :lol:


*who dear - me dear??*

Quick shower:lol:

now back to the food.....tub of cottage cheese:thumb:

Comming later

lean frying steak, pinneaples, peppers, Reggae Reggae sauce, egg noodles

:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

clairey.h said:


> sorry hunni I forgot your lara croft these days arnt you......
> 
> is this the costume that you have, as am still waiting for piccys............ :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 25636


Great Lipstick:lol:


----------



## Jem

Claire here is that pic of me and you from last week's soiree....thought I would share it with everyone .....



oh what a night........ :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

finally...............

I kept resizing and it kept growing...............

blonde moment....duhhhhhh


----------



## Jem

remember it took you feckin ages to get me out of those leggings! oh how we chortled...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Claire here is that pic of me and you from last week's soiree....thought I would share it with everyone .....
> 
> View attachment 25637
> 
> 
> oh what a night........ :thumb:


damn those paparazzi they get every where, god if we wernt so gorgeous they might leave us alone......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> remember it took you feckin ages to get me out of those leggings! oh how we chortled...


baby oil worked in the end didnt it............


----------



## Jem

LMFAO


----------



## clairey.h

you wernt at the time honey you just kept slidding all over the place, i tell you it was damn hard work keeping my grip..........lol


----------



## Jem

I will do you a Lara pic but damn putting yourself up for criticism if you compare yourself to Angelina ........scary clairey


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you wernt at the time honey you just kept slidding all over the place, i tell you it was damn hard work keeping my grip..........lol


at least we had Rob to help out ......................................................................................... :whistling: ..............................................could not resist


----------



## Jem

that bird is a bit skinny fat though dont you think? not much definition there ....or am I just a bi-atch


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I will do you a Lara pic but damn putting yourself up for criticism if you compare yourself to Angelina ........scary clairey


this is true................angelina is a godess........... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

I have got big lips like her........there the similarity ends unfortunately .......


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> that bird is a bit skinny fat though dont you think? not much definition there ....or am I just a bi-atch


PMSL

that is funny...............

yes I agree though

bet shes never lifted a weight in her life, infact I bet she sits at home stuffing her face with cheseecake........hold on my cakes just fell on my lap.......


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I have got big lips like her........there the similarity ends unfortunately .......


are you taking about the same lips that pelyo is on about????????????


----------



## clairey.h

ANYWAY WHERE ARE MY CONGRATS.................

DOES THE NEW COLOUR BRING OUT MY EYES................


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL
> 
> that is funny...............
> 
> yes I agree though
> 
> bet shes never lifted a weight in her life, infact I bet she sits at home stuffing her face with cheseecake........hold on my cakes just fell on my lap.......


sorry was just eating the hula hoops off me fingers - they were getting in the way of the keyboard........yeah she is a fat munter

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

please forgive my spellng have greasy fingers from the kebab I just put down......

heho work it off later.............lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> are you taking about the same lips that pelyo is on about????????????


Told yall both keep that to AL - dirty ho claire

PMSL - no, angelina ........old kipper lips herself [that was my nickname at school btw - kipper lips/joo-joo lips or daddy long legs]

I'm not at all affected by it ...........*random twitching prevents further posting*


----------



## clairey.h

oooowwwww my sides hurt now...........I cant ever imagine anyone picking on you........ 

Im actually not a member of the AL, have just never joined........out of interest what did you put as you reason for wanting to join?????????????? lol


----------



## Jem

just finished me lunch.........been quite good today - just bacon and fudge danish



:laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oooowwwww my sides hurt now...........I cant ever imagine anyone picking on you........
> 
> Im actually not a member of the AL, have just never joined........out of interest what did you put as you reason for wanting to join?????????????? lol


I was an AL virgin until about 2 days ago....but I was too clean and they kicked me back out... :innocent:

I told Lorian that I had given up drink, smokes, carbs and saturated fat and that the only thing left I could indulge was sexual urges .........


----------



## clairey.h

mine was delis.......cant help but feel a bit ill now though....almost like somethings wriggling around ?????????????


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> just finished me lunch.........been quite good today - just bacon and fudge danish
> 
> View attachment 25639
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Jesus christ, looks like what I left in the toilet this morning:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

actually I just started to gag looking at the pic that I posted.........uuurrrggghhhh I hate maggots


----------



## Jem

Uuugggh I have a maggot phobia

cheers claire

who needs feckin fat burners or appetite suppressants with you around ?????


----------



## Jem

oh ello stranger - not seen you about my parts for a while ........


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Uuugggh I have a maggot phobia
> 
> cheers claire
> 
> who needs feckin fat burners or appetite suppressants with you around ?????


I hate maggots too, once rob went fishing and left a load in his pocket, obviously they were creeping crawling around the kitchen floor when I found them.........I FREAKED OUT, scratching now thinking about them :nono:


----------



## Jem

OMFG and you are still with him .......what a muppet he is ..... :lol: :lol::lol:they dont feckin die neither you have to burn the bastards .........when I was young [no feckin comment] I got given some really cheap chocolates for xmas and I did not want to insult anyone by refusing to eat them so I put them under my bed - they were half bitten into and stuff....anyway I forgot about them until I went to clean under the bed very much later ----well what I found was not pleasant & had a phobia ever since .............


----------



## clairey.h

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh mmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gggggggggooooooooooooddddddddddddd mg: mg: mg:

I want to hurl............


----------



## clairey.h

I have to go now sweetie.............time to feed the little urchins..although cant really be bothered so gonna get them fish and chips as a treat and make out that I am fab mum instead of a lazy cow..........lol


----------



## Jem

ok hun love to all ..........I am going in a bubble bath

Will take pics at the show tomorrow and post them on Monday

xxxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

My brother went fishing once and forgot to dispose of the maggots and left them in his fishing box, anyway a while later they turned into blue bottles and the house was swarmed by them the thick cnut!!


----------



## Jem

OMG I am so pleased I have always had an aversion to fishermen and their dirty nets ....so not liking bluebottles in me yard innit blood


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> ok hun love to all ..........I am going in a bubble bath
> 
> Will take pics at the show tomorrow and post them on Monday
> 
> xxxx


pmsl I thought you meant pics in the bath.........doghnut


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl I thought you meant pics in the bath.........doghnut


No I will pm those ones hunny x


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

Bronze Member checking in! 

(how did I get it!?)


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> yeah im good mate got to go shopping in a bit. and what break mate?


break in ..the one you mentioned about some kids in hoods broke into your garden and you and your step dad spotted them ...I remember very well it was you who told the incident in a thread ..or am I loosing it ...gosh it seems this univ stuff is making me nuts it seems :confused1: ....


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> hope things get better for you mate, you obviously are trying so hard to get your uni stuff sorted and you deserve a break I hope it works out....
> 
> lots of smileys to make rags smile
> 
> ..............


thanks ..have been wanting to rep you since yesterday but this damn system is not letting me too ..


----------



## Guest

Just dropping in to say hello to the bronzer nation Hope you are all well today!!!


----------



## ragahav

hello to you too Zeus ...hows your training goin'


----------



## ragahav

where is Ricks

and claire congrats on becoming silver  the color suits you :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

okk peeps ..wrapping up now off to bed ..goodnight


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> okk peeps ..wrapping up now off to bed ..goodnight


goodnight sir!

just popping in for a bit... no one about though... eeek I'm scared bein all alone


----------



## robc

http://powerhousefitness.planningwiz.com/

Playing around with this fun fun fun. want my own gym at home!


----------



## robc

OK its rubbish you can't add in products off the website!

:confused1:


----------



## Rickski

hey all been out all day who's about.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> hey all been out all day who's about.


yo hows it going mate?

I'm watching Total Rebuild, arnie documentary about his comeback, you seen it?


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> break in ..the one you mentioned about some kids in hoods broke into your garden and you and your step dad spotted them ...I remember very well it was you who told the incident in a thread ..or am I loosing it ...gosh it seems this univ stuff is making me nuts it seems :confused1: ....


yeah i was me sorry mate, i thought you ment like broke my arm or something. but yeah havent heard anything back from the police (not supprisingly) and they havent tried it again yet. in a weird way am hoping they try again just so i can brake their legs


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> yeah i was me sorry mate, i thought you ment like broke my arm or something. but yeah havent heard anything back from the police (not supprisingly) and they havent tried it again yet.* in a weird way am hoping they try again just so i can brake their legs*


haha I would do the same mate, fingers, hands and arms as well.

Then drag them down the road and not even call an ambulance.

And pray I don't get spotted. :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hellllo people! I was informed by my ex that we were never in a relationship and I have no reason to be upset over the fact he cheated on me with an engaged woman...due to aforesaid above fact.

Needless to say I am now [email protected] Rag.....the American University application system is [email protected] Jem....stop posting sh1te pics like that which make me wanna throw up. Clair CONGRATS on going SILVER....

Everyone else...You rock!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllo people! I was informed by my ex that we were never in a relationship and I have no reason to be upset over the fact he cheated on me with an engaged woman...due to aforesaid above fact.
> 
> Needless to say I am now [email protected] Rag.....the American University application system is [email protected] Jem....stop posting sh1te pics like that which make me wanna throw up. Clair CONGRATS on going SILVER....
> 
> Everyone else...You rock!


LOL

What a complete cnut! you're clearly much better off without him!


----------



## Tommy10

robc said:


> LOL
> 
> What a complete cnut! you're clearly much better off without him!


..shes got me now.....  xxx


----------



## ragahav

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is having a nice Sunday morning .....


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> goodnight sir!
> 
> just popping in for a bit... *no one about though... eeek I'm scared bein all alone*


oo.. you so cute :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllo people! I was informed by my ex that we were never in a relationship and I have no reason to be upset over the fact he cheated on me with an engaged woman...due to aforesaid above fact.
> 
> Needless to say I am now [email protected] Rag.....the American University application system is [email protected] Jem....stop posting sh1te pics like that which make me wanna throw up. Clair CONGRATS on going SILVER....
> 
> Everyone else...You rock!


*that's a bit feckin vicious innit mate ? I did not do anything...everyone else rocks though.....? :no::no:* :crying: *:crying:*


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> hey all been out all day who's about.


hey RIcks ..you seem to be too busy now a days everything a'righ' .. ...


----------



## Jem

Morning Rag how are you this fine day?

what temp is it with you at the moment - go on, make me jealous .....


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllo people! I was informed by my ex that we were never in a relationship and I have no reason to be upset over the fact he cheated on me with an engaged woman...due to aforesaid above fact.
> 
> Needless to say I am now [email protected] Rag.....the American University application system is [email protected] Jem....stop posting sh1te pics like that which make me wanna throw up. Clair CONGRATS on going SILVER....
> 
> Everyone else...You rock!


hey hey hey ...easy GB ..back up the story your ex ..you never told us about that .. and must say he sounds like a douche ..... you rock too GB and keep yourself up,you are better off without him . ...do you want me to pin him down and break his jaw... .

as for Jem and Claire fiesta ..well I think they have inspired me to write a new Synopsis ..its about time ..hope today I find some time ....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Morning Rag how are you this fine day?
> 
> what temp is it with you at the moment - go on, make me jealous .....


Morning Jem,

I am fine, hope you are too  ...

"what temp is it with you at the moment" can't get you there .. :confused1: ..


----------



## Jem

the weather - temperature ....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> the weather - temperature ....


oh Okk ... well it's sunny morning here ... clear sky and cool breeze ..but you can't be jealous for long because by afternoon all this pleasant picture melts into humid, hot sun .. how abt you any special plan for Sunday


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> oh Okk ... well it's sunny morning here ... clear sky and cool breeze ..but you can't be jealous for long because by afternoon all this pleasant picture melts into humid, hot sun .. how abt you any special plan for Sunday


I want humid hot sun.......mmmmm sounds fantastic

I am going to nabba show today so have to wash me hair early as it takes ages to do!!

Looking forward to snapping lots of pics to share with bronzers .......how about you ?:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

well ... mine is not so perky ... I have to wrap up a project then hunt some forums for univ stuff... then I may go to comp shop to buy an external hard disk...enjoy nabba .looking forward for the pics .... who from UKM is participating there ..


----------



## Jem

not many really.....there are more going to the expo down the road from me - but I have pals competing in the nabba so have to go to that .....

buying pc things ....boo...worst kind of shopping


----------



## ragahav

any news about Uncle Bob


----------



## Jem

as for Jem and Claire fiesta ..well I think they have inspired me to write a new Synopsis ..its about time ..hope today I find some time ....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> any news about Uncle Bob


Not heard a jot......hope he's ok - perhaps she will forgive him and ban him from the site .........that's what I would do I think ...if I was a wifey .......


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> as for Jem and Claire fiesta ..well I think they have inspired me to write a new Synopsis ..its about time ..hope today I find some time ....


you be kind now 

morning all, so thats jem and rag.............lol


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> you be kind now
> 
> morning all, so thats jem and rag.............lol


hey Claire ..

glad you joined ...as for the Synopsis you know ..I will try my best .. :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

what time of day is it there????????


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Not heard a jot......hope he's ok - perhaps she will forgive him and ban him from the site ........*.that's what I would do I think ...if I was a wifey ..*.....


Now don't say that ... you are encouraging her .. and that kind of mentality ...it was just a stupid fun statement ..meant nothing to Bob ..


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> what time of day is it there????????


it's afternoon ..1330 hours to be precise ..


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you be kind now
> 
> morning all, so thats jem and rag.............lol


woohoo moorning lovely xx


----------



## clairey.h

well you know what time it is here as it says it on your post......lol

or does it say your time and not my time????????????


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> woohoo moorning lovely xx


am trying to read through your training for the week but keep getting distracted.....off to try again...lol


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> woohoo moorning lovely xx


and here goes Jeclaire ........


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> and here goes Jeclaire ........


uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm sounds like a cake :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Now don't say that ... you are encouraging her .. and that kind of mentality ...it was just a stupid fun statement ..meant nothing to Bob ..


No and I understand that - but some things are worth sacrificing for relationships - sometimes you have to compromise i think ......that's all. We all know Bob is an honourable family man but its hard when you become insecure because someone had omitted facts .......its hard to be objective about things.


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> well you know what time it is here as it says it on your post......lol
> 
> or does it say your time and not my time????????????


I think it's time at your side ...the setting must be made by forum admin which time should be displayed ..


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm sounds like a cake :thumb:


Yummy claire and jem sponge sandwich - just need custard and a filling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm sounds like a cake :thumb:


it was on the line of Brangelina or TomKat ..but whatever ...


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> I think it's time at your side ...the setting must be made by forum admin which time should be displayed ..


well now I am becoming confuzzled with all this talk of time in Delhi vs England ....... :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> No and I understand that - but some things are worth sacrificing for relationships - sometimes you have to compromise i think ......that's all. We all know Bob is an honourable family man but its hard when you become insecure because someone had omitted facts .......its hard to be objective about things.


hmm ..you are right  ..but I miss Uncle Bob ..he was regular here .. and made his contribution in keeping this thread alive .. hope sanity prevails and he is allowed to come back


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> well now I am becoming confuzzled with all this talk of time in Delhi vs England ....... :confused1:


Ok let's settle it once for an all..what time is it at your end and what time do you see in forum ....


----------



## ragahav

incidentally I just noticed a red bog on my strip :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

the time is

9.20 in the morning


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> hmm ..you are right  ..but I miss Uncle Bob ..he was regular here .. and made his contribution in keeping this thread alive .. hope sanity prevails and he is allowed to come back


*ME TOO - Bring back Boblet !!!!!*


----------



## clairey.h

im like 500000000000000000000000

points away from that...lol ok ok exaggeration of the zeros but you get the point


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> the time is
> 
> 9.20 in the morning


and what do you see in the forum because I see 8:33 something


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> incidentally I just noticed a red bog on my strip :Thumbup:


Woohoo - must have been claire repping you as I was told to spread the love before giving it to you again .....*she has the power *

*....she is she-ra:thumb:*


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> im like 500000000000000000000000
> 
> points away from that...lol ok ok exaggeration of the zeros but you get the point


I have been trying to rep you since morning but the stupid system is not letting me do grr.. have already repped Jem and others


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Woohoo - must have been claire repping you as I was told to spread the love before giving it to you again .....*she has the power *
> 
> *....she is she-ra:thumb:*


what does it mean anyway


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> im like 500000000000000000000000
> 
> points away from that...lol ok ok exaggeration of the zeros but you get the point


Booty pic should do the trick .........hint

:lol: :lol::lol:You know I dont need to resort to those tricks



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Woohoo - must have been claire repping you as I was told to spread the love before giving it to you again .....*she has the power *
> 
> *....she is she-ra:thumb:*


twas not me....although I have just made up for it :thumb: :thumb :

but yes I do have the power :cool2:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> what does it mean anyway


tis a kids tv programme from the 1980's programme - she was a lady with a big sword defeating enemies particularly her arch nemesis - Horda

She was the sister of He-Man


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> twas not me....although I have just made up for it :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> but yes I do have the power :cool2:


Yeah likee the cool smiley claire - erm that's you down to the ground.....yep - you're working it baybee :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Booty pic should do the trick .........hint
> 
> :lol: :lol::lol:You know I dont need to resort to those tricks
> 
> View attachment 25656
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


you are on fire today ...first in the silver thread now here


----------



## Jem

What a ho !!!

Facial pics only


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> and what do you see in the forum because I see 8:33 something


fcuk nows then, maybe because we are in summer time and your clock is in winter......(he wants a hat and scarf by the way)

so if you add on an hour then that is the time it is here...........


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> what does it mean anyway


 




he is the link to she ra opening credits..........

dont worry young jedi yoda is here


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> fcuk nows then, maybe because we are in summer time and your clock is in winter......(he wants a hat and scarf by the way)
> 
> so if you add on an hour then that is the time it is here...........


it seems the time has been set to some GMT kind of thing .. or your national standard time I suppose ..


----------



## Jem

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

yep - erm .....scintillating claire .............


----------



## ragahav

Ok I am off to my afternoon meal .. after that have to wrap some work .. will cya all later


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *that's a bit feckin vicious innit mate ? I did not do anything...everyone else rocks though.....? :no::no:* :crying: *:crying:*


Sorry Jem. Just read my post this morning. You are gorgeous and it really offends me that you post those pics of the obese wonderwoman in yyour journal when you look so fantastic and don't seem to see that.

LQ you are the Bronze Queen and I didn't mean to upset you! :crying: SORRY!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all what ya up to.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry Jem. Just read my post this morning. You are gorgeous and it really offends me that you post those pics of the obese wonderwoman in yyour journal when you look so fantastic and don't seem to see that.
> 
> LQ you are the Bronze Queen and I didn't mean to upset you! :crying: SORRY!


aaaah GB, no offence taken - I have to be able to criticise myself though - i look better than I did but I still have a long way to go and I am committed to achieving it - the right way - which is important for me !!!

Those pics arent meant to p!ss anyone off - its just me being daft ......

I feel better about myself than I have done in my life [all pyschological that is]....I am a bit self deprecating but arent we all ??? PM in order I think - when I get back from this show - you are first on my 'to-do' list laydee

Lots of love

Emma

xxxx


----------



## Jem

Morning Ricks !!!! I am orfff to the show - Woohooo - getting ready now !!!


----------



## Rickski

Which show is it today?


----------



## Jem

nabba midlands


----------



## Rickski

WWWWWooooooooooooo have a great time and take your camera and get loads of snaps for your surfs.


----------



## Jem

surfs or smurfs ?


----------



## Jem

Oooooh pmsl and lmfao - you mean serfs????????


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Oooooh pmsl and lmfao - you mean serfs????????


Oh sorry yes haha:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

hey Ricks ..how are you


----------



## Rickski

cool Rag hows the applications now all sorted?


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> cool Rag hows the applications now all sorted?


finally I have been able to control my horses and things are seemingly coming on track ..my univ. deadline for submission of financial doc was extended for me and hopefully the new document I submitted will suffice the needful. I am also awaiting result from another univ. and I am also waiting scholarship result from a Dannish univ. so if all or any of these come through, I will have to take lot of decision and consideration..

the only thing I am worried is if the results are not available in time, before the visa docs arrive ..then a lot of confusion will be there and I may have to take some risky decision, which I don't want to do ..


----------



## robc

morning all!

oooo can't wait to see these pics Jem! whereabouts is this show, I'm in coventry next door to where you are in brum hehe


----------



## ragahav

Welcome rob ..how you doin'


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Welcome rob ..how you doin'


I'm good thanks mate just having a bowl of oats 

how is your good self?


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> I'm good thanks mate just having a bowl of oats
> 
> how is your good self?


I am fine buddy ........any Sunday plans


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> I am fine buddy ........any Sunday plans


Yea maybe gym not sure yet actually.. legs and shoulders.

and some gran turismo for sure! 

you got any plans buddy? sounds like you could do with a chillout!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> Yea maybe gym not sure yet actually.. legs and shoulders.
> 
> and some gran turismo for sure!
> 
> you got any plans buddy? sounds like you could do with a chillout!


yeah ....right now I am designing my new website ..then I intend to scourge for some information from forums about univ. and other things like apartment ...

no gym day today ..tomorrow morning will hit the gym ..I am on 5*5 routine currently so only workout 3 days a week ..what about you ..


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> yeah ....right now I am designing my new website ..then I intend to scourge for some information from forums about univ. and other things like apartment ...
> 
> no gym day today ..tomorrow morning will hit the gym ..I am on 5*5 routine currently so only workout 3 days a week ..what about you ..


I'm on a 3 split, chest/tris, back/bi's and shoulders with legs. tomorrow will be last week of a 3 week PCT after my epistane cycle I just did and I have kept all my gains, went from 154 to 165 lbs in 5 weeks, and still am 165 lbs with no extra fat added afterwards so im pretty happy with that!

usually do a warmup set then 2-3 sets heavy, progressive, so say for bench would be 40kg warmup, 50kg for 8, 60kg for 6, 70kg for 6.. etc

Seems to be working well for me.

Whats your routine like? also give me a link to your website!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> I'm on a 3 split, chest/tris, back/bi's and shoulders with legs. tomorrow will be last week of a 3 week PCT after my epistane cycle I just did and I have kept all my gains, went from 154 to 165 lbs in 5 weeks, and still am 165 lbs with no extra fat added afterwards so im pretty happy with that!
> 
> usually do a warmup set then 2-3 sets heavy, progressive, so say for bench would be 40kg warmup, 50kg for 8, 60kg for 6, 70kg for 6.. etc
> 
> Seems to be working well for me.
> 
> Whats your routine like? also give me a link to your website!


165 lbs with no extra ..that sounds great ..

I am on 5*5 ..so it mainly consists of bench, bend over, shoulder press, dead, squat and incline ..

5 set of 5 rep each after warm up then there is deloading and loading phase so there are two types of routine ..Monday Saturday : Routine 1

and Thursday Routine 2 ..recently I have also included chin ups and dips and 2 isolated exercises

How long have you been working out .. I started nearly two years back ..


----------



## ragahav

will give you the link once it's hosted finally


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> 165 lbs with no extra ..that sounds great ..
> 
> I am on 5*5 ..so it mainly consists of bench, bend over, shoulder press, dead, squat and incline ..
> 
> 5 set of 5 rep each after warm up then there is deloading and loading phase so there are two types of routine ..Monday Saturday : Routine 1
> 
> and Thursday Routine 2 ..recently I have also included chin ups and dips and 2 isolated exercises
> 
> How long have you been working out .. I started nearly two years back ..


Sounds good mate 

I have been working out since march last year so for about 1 year and 2 months now.. I had about 3 months off in total due to injury and a bit from the flu, I lost like 5 lbs cos of the flu grr never again! lol

I'm 27 this year as well so not getting any younger lol I trained when I was 16/17 but due to random things I stopped until last year.. I only wish I never stopped for so long, can only dream of the body I would have right now! haha oh well thats life!



ragahav said:


> will give you the link once it's hosted finally


cool.

Well I am off to gym now, speak to you later mate!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> I have been working out since march last year so for about 1 year and 2 months now.. I had about 3 months off in total due to injury and a bit from the flu, I lost like 5 lbs cos of the flu grr never again! lol
> 
> I'm 27 this year as well so not getting any younger lol I trained when I was 16/17 but due to random things I stopped until last year.. I only wish I never stopped for so long, can only dream of the body I would have right now! haha oh well thats life!
> 
> cool.
> 
> Well I am off to gym now, speak to you later mate!


 ...you stopped last year so that means you were working earlier for 8-10 years ..

cool..I am also 25 this year but I never trained wish I had started training earlier in my teen ..would have gone good uptil now .. never had that kind of environment . ..:sad: anyway cya later


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> ...*you stopped last year so that means you were working earlier for 8-10 years ..*
> 
> cool..I am also 25 this year but I never trained wish I had started training earlier in my teen ..would have gone good uptil now .. never had that kind of environment . ..:sad: anyway cya later


lol I mean I started training again last year, march 2008. I wasn't training between age 18 to 25 

Just had a decent shoulder workout, skipped legs as didn't have enough time eek, I'll do legs on tuesday instead. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

*BRONZE*

*
* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *:*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

*
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:*

*
* :tongue: *:tongue:*

*
* 

*
*

*
*
​


----------



## clairey.h

*congrats*

mines better than yours cause its pink :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BRONZE

mg: c=====8


----------



## clairey.h

if i had done that half the smileys would have shown up as words......lol


----------



## robc

hahahahaha


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> BRONZE
> 
> mg: c=====8


is that supposed to be life size :confused1: :confused1: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> is that supposed to be life size :confused1: :confused1: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No it's actually zoomed in 10x


----------



## solidcecil

i can see we have some patrotic bronzeres on here. just had to check! lol


----------



## solidcecil

<:3)~

just thought i would throw in my mouse!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> lol I mean I started training again last year, march 2008. I wasn't training between age 18 to 25
> 
> Just had a decent shoulder workout, skipped legs as didn't have enough time eek, I'll do legs on tuesday instead. :thumb:


Ah twisted meaning of words :laugh: ...........


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> *BRONZE*
> 
> *
> * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *:*
> 
> *
> * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:*
> 
> *
> * :tongue: *:tongue:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> ​


kewl ..


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *congrats*
> 
> mines better than yours cause its pink :tongue:


pretty


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> BRONZE
> 
> mg: c=====8


Makky


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> No it's actually zoomed in 10x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Hi claire hope ur having good day :thumbup1: I amplanning to get massive just wrighting a diet out i can stick to or least try stick to. After goin to that body expo show i hav come to realise im skinny as a rats tail i gotta eat :thumb: The show was pants thow coz no seats anywere but strong man was ok once it got goin a bit :laugh:

Seen dorian yates but wernt gonna pay a tenner for pic took with him. I know he is just grafting to make a living but i aint contributing :lol: Was good to see him thow.

All in all good day got few decent pics and enjoyed it for most part 

Hope all bronzers are feeling good today and good luck to all and all that carry on :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

sounds like a good day.........

the only words of advise I can give you is eat eat eat eat eat eat eat eat........ :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

haha always sound advice.


----------



## clairey.h

I know I should really STOP taking my own advise though.............. mg:


----------



## clairey.h

should really put the wine down as well I suppose................


----------



## MaKaVeLi

leafman eat this:

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs and 5 egg whites, 4 slices brown toast.

Meal 2: 200g cottage cheese, 4 rice cakes and 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.

Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna in a wholemeal baguette with salad

Meal 4: 200g cottage cheese, 4 rice cakes and 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.

Meal 5: 2 scoops whey and 100g oats

Meal 6: 250g chicken breast, 200g brown rice.

Meal 7: 2 scoops of whey, 75 grams of waxy maize starch (post w/o)

Meal 8: 300g steak, 200g brown rice

Meal 9: 150g cottage cheese, tablespoon of natural peanut butter.


----------



## clairey.h

half the eggs, bread, and chicken swap the steak for mackeral take out the cottage cheese, oats and rice oh and the baggette and rice cakes and that is my diet...

instead add lots of green veg and salad

although I am not trying to gain weight...............lol


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> half the eggs, bread, and chicken swap the steak for mackeral take out the cottage cheese, oats and rice oh and the baggette and rice cakes and that is my diet...
> 
> instead add lots of green veg and salad
> 
> although I am not trying to gain weight...............lol


lol even more good advice 

maybe not


----------



## clairey.h

pscarb was lovely enough to do me a diet..........

however he failed to mention the alcohol, chocolate and curry with rice and naan......

never mind added it myself.........

6 days out of 7 aint that bad..... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

thats 6 days dieting by the way not the other way around before anyone adds that.............lol


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> thats 6 days dieting by the way not the other way around before anyone adds that.............lol


so on the 7th day you binge on chocolate, alcohol :beer:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> I know I should really STOP taking my own advise though.............. mg:


pmsl you dont look like u need to claire :thumbup1: And that is very good advice you have given me :thumb: Its soooo true and its getting it all into me that is problem.


----------



## Rickski

Evening all just had the daughter christened today and she looked so cute all in white, after this watched my team win the derby and then ate loads of cake and now I am having a couple of beers what a great cheat day (sorry to all those getting comp ready). :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> thats 6 days dieting by the way not the other way around before anyone adds that.............lol


oh you beat me to it! :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

guilty :innocent:

never intentional though..........I only ever have the best of intentions...... :innocent:

my excuse is it gives my metabloism a kick for the rest of the week


----------



## solidcecil

haha i always just go to eat the 'naughty foods' and get them and throw them away!


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Evening all just had the daughter christened today and she looked so cute all in white, after this watched my team win the derby and then ate loads of cake and now I am having a couple of beers what a great cheat day (sorry to all those getting comp ready). :thumb: :thumb :


 bet she didnt stay white for to long....lol

my kiddies were chrstened in january, my son who is 2 screamed thoughout the whole thing so got to spend the service outside......and brought him in for the important bits...... :thumb: my son spawn of the devil did I hear someone whisper...lol

the vicar got his own back though when it came to putting water on his head he soaked the little bugger, screamed the place down........

I swear rob wanted to punch him, so made a hasty exit......

all fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> haha i always just go to eat the 'naughty foods' and get them and throw them away!


yes yes your soooooooooooooo good arnt you............

whats the point of being good if you cant sin once in a while and get away with it :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Evening all just had the daughter christened today and she looked so cute all in white, after this watched my team win the derby and then ate loads of cake and now I am having a couple of beers what a great cheat day (sorry to all those getting comp ready). :thumb: :thumb :


congrats mate ..


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> yes yes your soooooooooooooo good arnt you............
> 
> whats the point of being good if you cant sin once in a while and get away with it :innocent:


yeah i know! and i do treat myslef to one cheat meal every 2weeks and i mean a cheat meal, large pizza, garlic bread, maybe some brownies and icecream :bounce: yum yum


----------



## Rickski

clairey.h said:


> bet she didnt stay white for to long....lol
> 
> my kiddies were chrstened in january, my son who is 2 screamed thoughout the whole thing so got to spend the service outside......and brought him in for the important bits...... :thumb: my son spawn of the devil did I hear someone whisper...lol
> 
> the vicar got his own back though when it came to putting water on his head he soaked the little bugger, screamed the place down........
> 
> I swear rob wanted to punch him, so made a hasty exit......
> 
> all fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


what are they like ickle bugggers


----------



## leafman

MaKaVeLi said:


> leafman eat this:
> 
> Meal 1: 5 whole eggs and 5 egg whites, 4 slices brown toast.
> 
> Meal 2: 200g cottage cheese, 4 rice cakes and 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna in a wholemeal baguette with salad
> 
> Meal 4: 200g cottage cheese, 4 rice cakes and 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Meal 5: 2 scoops whey and 100g oats
> 
> Meal 6: 250g chicken breast, 200g brown rice.
> 
> Meal 7: 2 scoops of whey, 75 grams of waxy maize starch (post w/o)
> 
> Meal 8: 300g steak, 200g brown rice
> 
> Meal 9: 150g cottage cheese, tablespoon of natural peanut butter.


Thanks mak :thumbup1: The problem for me is i hardly like many foods at all. I struggle to eat even when im on test i dont really get hungry much. I dont like cottage cheese mate so would need sommat to replace that.

I like tuna and chicken thats about it meat wise lol. I like ready brek but cant eat just oats and stuff like that lol. Spud and bread and spaggetti and beans and stuff like that i like :thumbup1: pizza and stuff.

Thing is i have fast matabolism i wont get fat i know that for fact by my 26 years experience frm my body lol. I need to try create a diet of things i like if that makes sense. Could always send you a list of foods i use and like and see if u could whip me a diet up :lol: I really do need help with it to be honest but wouldnt expect you to that buddy lol.

I use mass gainers. I have mass attack by bodytronics and critical mass by another cheaper firm i think. Also use maltodextrin.

Thanks for help thow mak will prob pinch some ideas from that. Also i dont need it to be hundred percent clean diet tbh. Just wanna start banging the calories in.

Cheers mate


----------



## clairey.h

loved you old pics rickski...............


----------



## Rickski

clairey.h said:


> loved you old pics rickski...............


ha should post on here for the bronze lot.


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> ha should post on here for the bronze lot.


yes do!

and congrats to your kid mate 

blimey leafman dunno if I could eat that myself! lol


----------



## Rickski

An old pic I posted today in the general section, it is of me at around 18 and Sean Ray an x Olympian.


----------



## clairey.h

dont you look soooo young.......aaaawwwww


----------



## MaKaVeLi

lol skinny rick!


----------



## Rickski

MaKaVeLi said:


> lol skinny rick!


Fook Mak your lookin good in the new Avi, top one mate.


----------



## leafman

robc said:


> yes do!
> 
> and congrats to your kid mate
> 
> blimey leafman dunno if I could eat that myself! lol


I do eat quite a bit mate but i dont eat really clean. I eat anything i want and to be honest mate it dont matter as long as i dont take the p1ss and have takeaways everyday i cant see me getting fat mate.

Im gonna plan a bulk diet for myself as iv just been half trying with diet side of it. Any advice welcome.

mak... loving the new avvy mate. you got good genetics i think :thumbup1: But what do i no lol. Just thinking the size u got natty was big, so genetics must be there mate.


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> An old pic I posted today in the general section, it is of me at around 18 and Sean Ray an x Olympian.


how old are you in this pic ?? when was this taken ..


----------



## ragahav

okk peeps ..wrapping up now it's already late and I am way past my bed time ..tomorrow s gym day ..squats, bench ..yeah baby gonna rock .. 

by by

good night ..


----------



## robc

leafman said:


> I do eat quite a bit mate but i dont eat really clean. I eat anything i want and to be honest mate it dont matter as long as i dont take the p1ss and have takeaways everyday i cant see me getting fat mate.
> 
> Im gonna plan a bulk diet for myself as iv just been half trying with diet side of it. Any advice welcome.
> 
> mak... loving the new avvy mate. you got good genetics i think :thumbup1: But what do i no lol. Just thinking the size u got natty was big, so genetics must be there mate.


Yea I mean you look lean as fck! I can't see you getting fat either haha.

I would suggest eating more complex carbs and keeping protein high for a bulking diet, well thats the very basics of it aye as I imagine you are aware.

I try to eat a lot of wholegrain pasta, scottish oats and basmati rice but I do find it hard to eat a lot of it.. although saying that I have gained quite well so far so I'm going to keep it going and just try to keep eating as much as I can and see how it goes :thumbup1: (only been bulking properly now for 5 weeks!)

night night everyone bed time calling! crappy work tomorrow booooo


----------



## clairey.h

let me be the first to say

*goodmorning*


----------



## Jem

Bloody hell woman what on earth are you doing up at this time ?????


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have no idea but even reading the time made me feel sleepy. Morning people!


----------



## Jem

Morning Lys how are you today ? xx


----------



## Rickski

Morning all.


----------



## Jem

Morning Ricks !

here is a pic of my friend Kirsty [redhead] who was competing for the first time yesterday....I was v v proud of her for having the balls to do it, brought a tear to my eye because she was not ready [glutes soft] and she knew it, and then to top things off, she got her period the night before :cursing: which made her abs less visible......

anyway a bloody good girl ! she came second [only 2 in class though so it was a bit rough]


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning Jem my lovely LQ! Morning everyone else too!

I have DOMed triceps and hammies today and am working from home lying prone on the floor as this is the least painful position for me to be in. My data is working!!!!


----------



## Jem

Morning ........data working is always good ....dunno how you cope with that tbh - I would throw laptop out of window ....doms is good ...doms=big muscles [we hope]

After watching show yesterday I have decided that glutes and hams are the most important thing to work on - I have always thought that leggies would be my best feature because they are naturally big but after seeing how bad lighting shows up cellulite and soft glutes I know they are gonna have to be striated to feck for it not to show ..............

Can you manage that naturally ......not so sure, without looking completely emaciated....mind you Hamster does it ......hmmmm

I WANT I WANT I WANT to compete :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I thought this show would make me see that no feckin way can I get on that stage....however the opposite was true :confused1: & I dont quite understand it myself - but you cannot tell how you are going to look until you diet right down so will not commit at this point - just going to really push the effort up and see what happens....

Biggest thing is time......which I have at the moment .......but life gets in the way and some things are far more important than bbing..... :thumb:

Wow that was a bit of a rant - anyone still with me ??? :ban:


----------



## Rickski

Well done to her anybody who steps on stage deserves all the respect.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm with Jem on this....Must.Sort.Out.Diet.


----------



## Jem

where is everyone - I'm orrfff to the gym - I cannot work with no distractions ......


----------



## Jem

well where is everyone - I have been to the gym - come back and there is still no-one home ????


----------



## Goose

Me like the new avvy Jem...


----------



## Jem

cheers goosey x


----------



## ragahav

Hello everyone ..logged in late ..work stuff...

so how is every one doing...

Jem loving the new avvy ..

and thumbs up for claire for early morning posting .......


----------



## ragahav

hey Max..how is it going ...what line of work are you in by the way ..


----------



## ragahav

where is badger and dan nowadays :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

and robc ..he hasn't entered yet


----------



## HELP ME

Good morning guys and gals! Hope you are all having a good day! Jem-I admire the motivation you have to compete! That is definitely one thing I could never get enough confidence for! Good luck on your journey! Enjoy your day all!


----------



## badger

still here Rag mate, just haven't had much time of late to post but been lurking keeping up with my bronze pals. just had some chicken and eggs off down the gym in a minute to do chest and tri's, hows the uni apps going ?

New avi nice jem, how was the show at the weekend ?

Anyone heard from the Bamster ? how did J do in the show ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> still here Rag mate, just haven't had much time of late to post but been lurking keeping up with my bronze pals. just had some chicken and eggs off down the gym in a minute to do chest and tri's, hows the uni apps going ?
> 
> New avi nice jem, how was the show at the weekend ?
> 
> Anyone heard from the Bamster ? how did J do in the show ?


hey Badger ...it's still going.. I am still waiting for a US univ admit result and a scholarship result form a Dannish univ to make a final decision ..the other univ with the financial doc pain is done now and hopefully they will be sending visa docs, hopefully by that time I will get my results to make an informed decision ..


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> hey Badger ...it's still going.. I am still waiting for a US univ admit result and a scholarship result form a Dannish univ to make a final decision ..the other univ with the financial doc pain is done now and hopefully they will be sending visa docs, hopefully by that time I will get my results to make an informed decision ..


Hey Rag,

What US univ you looking at? There are quite a few in the midwest that offer financial assistance to foreign born students! Great scholarship opps! Although, prob quite diff scenery than what you are used to! Ha! You like flat land and corn?? :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Hey Rag,
> 
> What US univ you looking at? There are quite a few in the midwest that offer financial assistance to foreign born students! Great scholarship opps! Although, prob quite diff scenery than what you are used to! Ha! You like flat land and corn?? :thumb:


 I don't care about the location as long as the univ is good .. I have admits from Univ of Illinoi - Chicago, boston Univ and univ of maryland - baltimore county..out of these right now I am zeroing on univ of illinoi ..but since they haven't provided me any aid and not guarenteed any aid in future too, so i have applied to Univ of southern california..very expensive but if at all i have to spend money then I would rather like to spend it at the best possible place,, in midwest which univ are you referring to ...


----------



## Jem

Hellloooo


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Rag- Have you looked at NIU? I know that they offer allot of scholarships to foreign students.


really so they offer engineering courses I will check up right now ..


----------



## HELP ME

It really does depend on your field of study! Univ of IL in urbana (diff campus than chicago) has great engineering. Univ of iowa has a few diff programs! NIU as max said offers scholarships and has good science and education program... What are you studying? U of mich n U of ohio big, generous univ also!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I want chocolate! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh!


----------



## Jem

Have some then babe - wont kill ya !!!


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> It really does depend on your field of study! Univ of IL in urbana (diff campus than chicago) has great engineering. Univ of iowa has a few diff programs! NIU as max said offers scholarships and has good science and education program... What are you studying? U of mich n U of Ohio big, generous univ also!


 I will be studying Computer science..the univ you mentioned are all great but I didn't get admits form them. I applied Iowa State last spring got reject. Urbana is top 5 univ in my area , didn't have the gut to apply there:tongue: considering my not so great profile, univ of Ohio I got rejected and didn't apply to Mich... I was mainly looking for mid range univ .. like univ of Florida, Ohio state, but couldn't secure admit from there :cursing: ....as of now these are the only admits i have and Uni of southern cal. is a very expensive and good univ with a very high acceptance rate ..I think I have a shot there ..If I had got schol from Univ. of Illinois Chicago, I would have finalized it then and there but that also didn't happen so I am stuck with limited options ..


----------



## HELP ME

Well, good luck to you! It is stressful, but it will all work out for you! There's a reason everything happens or doesn't happen! Fingers crossed for you! Hound univ of IL for money- great school!! There's so much money unused each year in US for school! Don't be afraid to call and ask them! You never know what money's hiding somewhere! :beer:


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Well, good luck to you! It is stressful, but it will all work out for you! There's a reason everything happens or doesn't happen! Fingers crossed for you! Hound univ of IL for money- great school!! There's so much money unused each year in US for school! Don't be afraid to call and ask them! You never know what money's hiding somewhere! :beer:


thanks .. you live in Ohio ..if I remember correctly ..


----------



## HELP ME

ragahav said:


> thanks .. you live in Ohio ..if I remember correctly ..


Iowa! Few states west of Ohio! Where are you at?

Gym bunny-i've been craving peanut butter cups all morning, but felt it was wrong to have one b4 lunch! Go for it!


----------



## Jem

OMG stop it HM - those american peanut butter things are the nicest things in the world but possibly the most fattening ..........they sell them at Morrisons [owned by Walmart] ..............OMFG want one now

*jem rushes to kitchen, spoon poised ready to dip in p/nut butter*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rag. I've applied to US universities and the thing that will really sell your application is your personal statement. I was getting rejections until an American friend helped me rewrite it but by then I'd already got an offer from Germany.

Incidentally his got home into Harvard.

I could PM you an e.g. if you like.


----------



## HELP ME

Jem said:


> OMG stop it HM - those american peanut butter things are the nicest things in the world but possibly the most fattening ..........they sell them at Morrisons [owned by Walmart] ..............OMFG want one now
> 
> *jem rushes to kitchen, spoon poised ready to dip in p/nut butter*


It's so funny to hear you say those "american pb things". I forget how fattening we are over here! That's just the start! Have you had mounds, almond joy, or skor? Ok. Sorry. Not a good thing, I'm trying to lose weight! Ha:ban:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Rag. I've applied to US universities and the thing that will really sell your application is your personal statement. I was getting rejections until an American friend helped me rewrite it but by then I'd already got an offer from Germany.
> 
> Incidentally his got home into Harvard.
> 
> I could PM you an e.g. if you like.


ya, I have been told that ..and I tried my level best to make a nice SOP .. I didn't get one thing the people who had lower profile then me got admit in the univ I got rejects from.I don't know about all of them but some had not so great essay (they asked me to review it, that's why I know ) ..

Please do PM me the example you mentioned..by the way which college in Germany you got admit ..I was also thinking of Germany but couldn't find suitable English program .. is it true that you are requires to learn German in order so study there ....


----------



## ragahav

HELP ME said:


> Iowa! Few states west of Ohio! Where are you at?
> 
> Gym bunny-i've been craving peanut butter cups all morning, but felt it was wrong to have one b4 lunch! Go for it!


 I am currently in Gujarat a western state of India


----------



## Goose

Which peanut butter is that? Sunpat?


----------



## Jem

OMG no its that whole earth stuff

banned sunpat from my house ...........


----------



## Jem

HELP ME said:


> It's so funny to hear you say those "american pb things". I forget how fattening we are over here! That's just the start! Have you had mounds, almond joy, or skor? Ok. Sorry. Not a good thing, I'm trying to lose weight! Ha:ban:


 Slightly confused by all of these sweeties ......stop it - trying to be good here :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Which peanut butter is that? Sunpat?


and hello to you too Goose ... you just stride in or keep quite for unknown long time at your will ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem is it just me or you look reddish in your new avvy .. :confused1:


----------



## Jem

silent but deadly ....he is being dirty with the weemans ......or trying to anyway ......I think he was beaten into submission ....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Jem is it just me or you look reddish in your new avvy .. :confused1:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: feckin hope not Rag - must be the lighting :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: feckin hope not Rag - must be the lighting :lol: :lol:


anyway the color suits you :lol:


----------



## Goose

I have you know I was signed on here at 7:45am  and have been since..

just working my lil bum off.. actually its a big bum but who cares..

Sunpat ban?!? why its soo good!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> ya, I have been told that ..and I tried my level best to make a nice SOP .. I didn't get one thing the people who had lower profile then me got admit in the univ I got rejects from.I don't know about all of them but some had not so great essay (they asked me to review it, that's why I know ) ..
> 
> Please do PM me the example you mentioned..by the way which college in Germany you got admit ..I was also thinking of Germany but couldn't find suitable English program .. is it true that you are requires to learn German in order so study there ....


PM on the way. You really gotta sell yourself which sounds weird as a lot of cultures, Britain being a prime example, you are expected to be modest.

I'm at the AWI which is the best polar marine research institute in Europe. As I am post doc I work in English but I have a feeling that undergraduate study does require German, though I am sure this is not the case in all Unis here. I picked up German pretty quick and reckon that a months intensive language course would give you a pretty good grasp of things.


----------



## Jem

I know but the natural no added sugar organic stuff is even better .....they say .......

pics of big bum please


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> PM on the way. You really gotta sell yourself which sounds weird as a lot of cultures, Britain being a prime example, you are expected to be modest.
> 
> I'm at the AWI which is the best polar marine research institute in Europe. As I am post doc I work in English but I have a feeling that undergraduate study does require German, though I am sure this is not the case in all Unis here. I picked up German pretty quick and reckon that a months intensive language course would give you a pretty good grasp of things.


thanks ....yup sell your self this is what I was also told :cursing: . your univ does look great


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I have you know I was signed on here at 7:45am  and have been since..
> 
> just working my lil bum off.. actually its a big bum but who cares..
> 
> Sunpat ban?!? why its soo good!


but you didn't give audience to the citizen of bronze kingdom :lol:

anyway .. i can understand the work thing ..first day of the week damn I too was busy too ..could only log in in the evening


----------



## Gym Bunny

I just realised...Goose is Silver, we need a new king.


----------



## Goose

Big bum picture to follow 

I did say morning to everyone


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I just realised...Goose is Silver, we need a new king.


Congrats Goose .. welcome to Silvers ..and GB you start the motion this time


----------



## Jem

I thought he looked different - slightly boring and haughty ...........hmmm that explains it .........

candidates are:

Leaf

Leaf

Leaf


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Big bum picture to follow
> 
> I did say morning to everyone


I must have missed that post ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I thought he looked different - slightly boring and haughty ...........hmmm that explains it .........
> 
> candidates are:
> 
> Leaf
> 
> Leaf
> 
> Leaf


 :confused1: ..others ?


----------



## Jem

still a-waiting ........for bum...ahem glutes pics ...cmon goosey ........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh yes he promised didn't he......


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Congrats Goose .. welcome to Silvers ..and GB you start the motion this time


I turned silver on the 29th April!! C'mon guys get with the programme!! it was announced on this thread!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

yes he did Lys....yes he did ....


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> still a-waiting ........for bum...ahem glutes pics ...cmon goosey ........





Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes he promised didn't he......


I am at work.. 

so unless you want it sent to your mobiles your have to wait :bounce: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

07987675453


----------



## Goose

haha yeah right!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Can't you send it as an email? My phone is an ancient brick that can't accept pics. :crying:


----------



## Jem

pmsl


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I turned silver on the 29th April!! C'mon guys get with the programme!! it was announced on this thread!
> 
> :thumbup1:


oops I followed GB didn't realize ...


----------



## Goose

Yea of course I can..

PM me..


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps ..wrapping up now ..off to dinner then straight to room ..

intend to sleep at right time tonight 

Goodnight everyone ......


----------



## Jem

Night Night watch the bedbugs dont bite

Mwah


----------



## HELP ME

Good nite rag. Weird that I haven't had lunch yet as it's 11 am, and ur goin to bed! Sleep tightly!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I thought he looked different - slightly boring and haughty ...........hmmm that explains it .........
> 
> candidates are:
> 
> Leaf
> 
> Leaf
> 
> Leaf


FROM KITCHEN TO KING :lol: That could be a film. :tongue: No i dont post enougth on here to be king 

Even thow i seem to be bronze for ever :whistling: i dont mind thow bronze is a way stronger material than gold. Gold is weak and bendy :thumbup1: remember this my fellow bronzers :thumb: WEAK AND BENDY mayb another film in making :laugh:


----------



## leafman

eh im all of a sudden silver :lol: Jem it just wasnt meant to happen but ill shag u anyway hun :thumb: :lol: :ban:


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Anyone heard from the Bamster ? how did J do in the show ?


Ya, my little JBOMB came 3rd in NABBA Scottish class 4.

Just shows what can be done in only 12 weeks diet huh!

And if you'd seen his wee fat turtle shell belly before he started!!!

The pics do none of them any justice... The last one is of J and the winner of his class Wullie Donachie, who btw looked as sharp as a pin and had cling film for skin!


----------



## W33BAM

18spike18 said:


> awsome pics, 12 weeks trainingmg: :rockon:


Nooooo, 12 weeks diet!!! 1st year in the MR's class though. 2nd year competing so all good! He even got to the British stage in his first year but he only dieted this year to gain harder quality muscle. The sort you only really get with comp dieting...


----------



## W33BAM

18spike18 said:


> awsome pics, 12 weeks trainingmg: :rockon:
> 
> [edit]
> 
> should have said 12 weeks dieting, its late haha im not just really stupid


haha!! I was wondering!!! If it was 12 weeks training he'd be on every genetic freaks TV show on the planet!! And there would be women all over the world wanting his babies!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Hello and good morning to everyone,

how is everyone ..


----------



## ragahav

Hey W3, thanks for sharing the pics ..


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> eh im all of a sudden silver :lol: Jem* it just wasnt meant to happen* but ill shag u anyway hun :thumb: :lol: :ban:


Do not be such an innocent lamb, its all because of your doing :laugh:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> eh im all of a sudden silver :lol: Jem it just wasnt meant to happen but ill shag u anyway hun :thumb: :lol: :ban:


OMFG that was really funny leafy - forever Bronze eh ....what happened there ? someone is playing with your head......[not that one.... :lol: ]

dirty little northerner :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Awesome pictures bam


----------



## ragahav

Hey Jem, hey Goose ...


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Ya, my little JBOMB came 3rd in NABBA Scottish class 4.
> 
> Just shows what can be done in only 12 weeks diet huh!
> 
> And if you'd seen his wee fat turtle shell belly before he started!!!
> 
> The pics do none of them any justice... The last one is of J and the winner of his class Wullie Donachie, who btw looked as sharp as a pin and had cling film for skin!


Brilliant pics Bam - oh so chuffed for ye pet....all that hard work, mood swings, DIY bedroom things, preparation of the little petals food...paid off in the end ......it must have been very tough comp though, he looks ripped & well proportioned. Congrats - did he get invited to the finals?

Great pics as well

Oh and well done on the nice, even tan :thumb: :thumb :

xxxx


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Hey Jem, hey Goose ...


Morning


----------



## Jem

Morning Rag and Goosey


----------



## Goose

Im afraid I couldnt post the bum picture.. I took one but have no way of posting it on here.. Cannot send to me work email as it blocks it! :lol:


----------



## Jem

oh I am sure we will manage to live without it Goose - although I was highly excited at the prospect ........... :whistling:

so what's the plan today ? Gyming it?


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> oh I am sure we will manage to live without it Goose - although I was highly excited at the prospect ........... :whistling:
> 
> so what's the plan today ? Gyming it?


Well I took a few funny photos which could end up in the AL one day! 

Working then gym then prepping meals then chillaxing on the xbox no doubt 

What about yourself chick?


----------



## Jem

mmmm work as little as poss, gym depending on how quiet work is - although I am fooked, poss lacking iron and v tired, then nothing all night long..........roll on 6 o clock


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> mmmm work as little as poss, gym depending on how quiet work is - although I am fooked, poss lacking iron and v tired, then nothing all night long..........roll on 6 o clock


Wish I worked from home! I would get away with so much and could make my meals aswell.. save me tonnes of time.


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> mmmm work as little as poss, gym depending on how quiet work is - although I am fooked, poss lacking iron and v tired, then nothing all night long..........roll on 6 o clock


which line of work are you in Jem


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning guys and gals!!

How is everyone? I've been away for days, did I miss anything good!! Goose bum pics?! Has anything good been happening?


----------



## Jem

to his bum...........I am sure that has seen plenty of action ................


----------



## Jem

Rag I work on a government schools and academies initiative which is rebuilding all secondary schools in England - we tender for the ICT contracts and work alongside the architects/construction companies etc to complete the local authority contracts ..................still awake ? :yawn:

Welcome back WA xx


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> to his bum...........I am sure that has seen plenty of action ................


Haha and what are we getting at missy


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning guys and gals!!
> 
> How is everyone? I've been away for days, did I miss anything good!! Goose bum pics?! Has anything good been happening?


Welcome back WA..

Where you been?


----------



## ragahav

hey WA ...long time


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Rag I work on a government schools and academies initiative which is rebuilding all secondary schools in England - we tender for the ICT contracts and work alongside the architects/construction companies etc to complete the local authority contracts ..................still awake ? :yawn:
> 
> Welcome back WA xx


that sounds ...emm ... :confused1: .. nice..


----------



## Jem

see told ya - it is boring ...but pays well, I work from home, do bog all most of the time, and get to train when I want .....plus I work with all men if I do have to go into any offices so I get away with murder ..........I am soooooo not complaining about my job .....happy to have it !!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks peeps!!

I have been busy at work recently and any spare time I have had has been spent looking for college and uni places.

I also went away to Weymouth over the weekend and had a great great time. I managed to bang my head really hard and now think I may have concussion. it's a pretty interesting feeling, feel drunk, am slurring my words, another trip to the docs I think!


----------



## Jem

erm yes and quick ............


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> see told ya - it is boring ...but pays well, I work from home, do bog all most of the time, and get to train when I want .....plus I work with all men if I do have to go into any offices so I get away with murder ..........I am soooooo not complaining about my job .....happy to have it !!!!


hmm that's great ... working from home can be a great comfort is someone is very much into body building


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks peeps!!
> 
> I have been busy at work recently and any spare time I have had has been spent *looking for college and uni places*.
> 
> I also went away to Weymouth over the weekend and had a great great time. I managed to bang my head really hard and now think I may have concussion. it's a pretty interesting feeling, feel drunk, am slurring my words, another trip to the docs I think!


what are you planing to study


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I need to do an access course next year as I have been out of school so long now - but after that I either want to become a midwife or do forensic psychology so I can either work in probation or help with substance abuse


----------



## Jem

erm you should be at the docs .....at least you're still conscious...you must be ok pheww xx

Cannot rep yet - all out - dont know why because I have not shared much love lately ! it says too much in last 24 hrs.....but I owe you some


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I called the Doctors and he is going to find me an appointment for this afternoon! I love your new avvi - very nice!

x


----------



## Jem

ah thanks WA - I got a job as a Probation Officer when I finished university but decided not to take it as was going through bad relationship split when the job commenced ......could not do everything at the same time. If I could afford to, I would go & do it tomorrow. xx


----------



## D_MMA

whats new my bronze friends ?

Im back.. had a rough time and split with the girlfriend,

All that matters is the gym now!!


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> whats new my bronze friends ?
> 
> Im back.. had a rough time and split with the girlfriend,
> 
> All that matters is the gym now!!


Sorry to hear that mate! Keep busy its the best thing.. and what better than going to the gym!


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> whats new my bronze friends ?
> 
> Im back.. had a rough time and split with the girlfriend,
> 
> All that matters is the gym now!!


Sorry to hear that...

good to have you back .......yeah..gymming is one cure for all


----------



## Jem

alright dave - yep hit the gym and chill for a bit. Girls find it hard when you work the doors ....everything becomes stressful because you miss quality time together.....relationships become a lot more fraught & stressful!!! IMO anyway .....


----------



## Goose

Women ay......

(awaits flames)

:lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> alright dave - yep hit the gym and chill for a bit. Girls find it hard when you work the doors ....everything becomes stressful because you miss quality time together.....relationships become a lot more fraught & stressful!!! IMO anyway .....


Jem must say you seem to have a thing in relationship expertise ...(referring to earlier posts too)


----------



## clairey.h

ohla

flying vist..................

just wanted to say hi :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## leafman

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## clairey.h

a bronze thread and a page of silver....lol


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Bloody hell woman what on earth are you doing up at this time ?????


yes it was fricckin early wasnt it....... :yawn:

however it was rather late for hubby as he just woke me up on the phone to tell me he was on his way home with his mate after a session........... 

could I let him in................

so he rolled in at about 6am


----------



## Goose

BOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> ohla
> 
> flying vist..................
> 
> just wanted to say hi :thumb: :thumb :


hey claire where have you been


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ya, my little JBOMB came 3rd in NABBA Scottish class 4.
> 
> Just shows what can be done in only 12 weeks diet huh!
> 
> And if you'd seen his wee fat turtle shell belly before he started!!!
> 
> The pics do none of them any justice... The last one is of J and the winner of his class Wullie Donachie, who btw looked as sharp as a pin and had cling film for skin!


I need to get sers airhorn cos my voice is too rubbish at the moment to shout for him haha... next time I'll say it to you and you can shout it :lol:

(assuming I'm not raiding your tupperware again at the time pmsl :lol: )

Willie was best I have ever seen him... told him this backstage where he was munching snack-a-jacks and grinning like a wee cheshire cat bless 

Fcking lighting such a let down though :thumbdown:

Anyway..... W33BAMS turn next!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all......


----------



## D_MMA

Cheers All for the cheer up lol.

Just stickin to a strict regime now and not think or dwell on it. made a choice n gotta stick with it.


----------



## Jem

who's about - back from gym now

hmmmm anyone ............?


----------



## Jem

Oh I cannot see them on work laptop - some come through others just leave a blank space dont know why .....can see the bam's pics fine ????

How are ya chuck ?


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> who's about - back from gym now
> 
> hmmmm anyone ............?


Im here too. late one i think then gym at 7.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm at the gym later if the Dr says I am allowed, I had all of my food made for me at the weekend - I was spoiled - need to work some of it off now though!


----------



## D_MMA

WA - whats up - I not been around for a while..

Hope all is ok.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Being the clutz bucket that I am I whacked my head pretty hard on a low door frame at the weekend - seems I don't learn and hit it a few more times and now think I am concussed! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

No idea sorry! W33BAM J looks amzing!

I'm off to play rugby and gain some more sexy bruises. Anyone know any way to get rid of them?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Arnica is meant to help!


----------



## Jem

Bang - arnica works a treat


----------



## Goose

ice ice baby ....


----------



## Jem

too cold, too cold


----------



## Jem

I have massive bruises on my knees after deadlifting today - but I did 2 sets of 50kg x 10 and 8 which I have never done before ! Clever old me - know can go a bit heavier now ....bring on the arnica - I am going hardcore like GB ....


----------



## HELP ME

Good afternoon everyone. I hope you are all having a good day/night! Hopefully these aches and pains, and bruises stay away from me! For all of you in pain.... kisses and feel better!  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday! I am off to lunch now!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Go Jem you hardcore lady! Yeah I'm using arnica and it's not helping significantly. Thread posted re advice. Hope you had a tasty lunch HelpMe.

Damn training was fun tonight!


----------



## ragahav

Hello and Goodmorning everyone,

how is everybody doing


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Being the clutz bucket that I am I whacked my head pretty hard on a low door frame at the weekend - seems I don't learn and hit it a few more times and now think I am concussed! :thumb:


Hey WA how are you feeling now ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning people! Any idea what I can do about arrogant ****ers of a flatmate without getting myself arrested?


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! Any idea what I can do about arrogant ****ers of a flatmate without getting myself arrested?


Is he the same noisy guy against whom we were planning revenge ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

No this is my flatmate who has found religion....aka a cult, which preaches women are inferior and servants to men....and I want to  him


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> No this is my flatmate who has found religion....aka a cult, which preaches women are inferior and servants to men....and I want to  him


gosh you seem to attract douche around you ..first that noisy fella and now this ... :lol:

guess you will have to find a cult which preaches other way round :lol:


----------



## borostu82

Gym Bunny said:


> No this is my flatmate who has found religion....aka a cult, which preaches women are inferior and servants to men....and I want to  him


spike him with laxatives.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Gym Bunny

OOOOOOHHHH! I like that idea Borostu82. His coffee is the perfect target. Mwaaahahahahahahaha :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> gosh you seem to attract douche around you ..first that noisy fella and now this ... :lol:
> 
> guess you will have to find a cult which preaches other way round :lol:


Ha! Other than karma and treat others as you wish to be treated I do not do religion! Certainly not the western style stuff.

In fact here is a rather funny take on the whole thing:



> Is Hell Exothermic?
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?
> 
> Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.
> 
> One student, however, wrote the following:
> 
> First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.
> 
> As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different Religions that exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell.
> 
> With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.
> 
> This gives two possibilities:
> 
> 1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.
> 
> 2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.
> 
> So which is it?
> 
> If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you, and take into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number 2 must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over. The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct...leaving only Heaven thereby proving the existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting "Oh my God."
> 
> THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A


----------



## ragahav

borostu82 said:


> spike him with laxatives.
> 
> <o></o>


oooo you conniving little satan's minion ..... :devil2: ...good idea


----------



## borostu82

Gym Bunny said:


> OOOOOOHHHH! I like that idea Borostu82. His coffee is the perfect target. Mwaaahahahahahahaha :devil2:


you need the liquid type just inject it in to some thing like a OJ carton fook putting a few drops here and there inject the lot and marvel in your work as he sh1ts his pants


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Ha! Other than karma and treat others as you wish to be treated I do not do religion! Certainly not the western style stuff.
> 
> In fact here is a rather funny take on the whole thing:
> 
> s Hell Exothermic?
> 
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> 
> Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?
> 
> Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.
> 
> One student, however, wrote the following:
> 
> First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.
> 
> As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different Religions that exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell.
> 
> With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.
> 
> This gives two possibilities:
> 
> 1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.
> 
> 2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.
> 
> So which is it?
> 
> If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you, and take into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number 2 must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over. The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct...leaving only Heaven thereby proving the existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting "Oh my God."
> 
> THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:multiply by infinite :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## borostu82

ragahav said:


> oooo you conniving little satan's minion ..... :devil2: ...good idea


me and a few guys done it while in Kenya to someone oh it was soooooooo funny


----------



## ragahav

borostu82 said:


> you need the liquid type just inject it in to some thing like a OJ carton fook putting a few drops here and there inject the lot and marvel in your work as he sh1ts his pants


taking it further.... you can take a snap of it and threaten/force him to leave his cult or you will post it in every forum you are member of and publish in the univ webpage :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> No this is my flatmate who has found religion....aka a cult, which preaches women are inferior and servants to men....and I want to  him


Ooooh I want to be his serving girl ...........pmsl :lol:


----------



## borostu82

ragahav said:


> taking it further.... you can take a snap of it and threaten/force him to leave his cult or you will post it in every forum you are member of and publish in the univ webpage : )


no no no the laxatives is just the begining of the revenge. Fill all of his underwear with itchie powder. Hide an alarm clock in his room and set it for a stupid time like 3am.

oh i'll think of some more for ya


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> Ooooh I want to be his serving girl ...........pmsl :lol:


do you wanna be mine to Jem:whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Ooooh I want to be his serving girl ...........pmsl :lol:


Hello to you too Jem


----------



## Jem

Oops got carried away - Morning All

x


----------



## borostu82

got another idea...... cut holes in all his sock.....there is nothing worse than looking for socks


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oops *got carried away* - Morning All
> 
> x


Well that's one of the things we love about you...where is your other half :confused1: today


----------



## Jem

aye Stu - any northerner wil do me just fine at the moment - need some good old fashioned northern chauvenism, sick of southerners pmsl .....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Well that's one of the things we love about you...where is your other half :confused1: today


:laugh:I dont know we keep missing each other - she is very naughty :lol:


----------



## Jem

borostu82 said:


> got another idea...... cut holes in all his sock.....there is nothing worse than looking for socks


LMAO - yep I have about 3 odd sock bags - get them out every now and again and find like 100 pairs .....feast or famine with my socks mate :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> :laugh:I dont know we keep missing each other - she is very naughty :lol:


she is naughty and you are feisty ....deadly combo ... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ha! Other than karma and treat others as you wish to be treated I do not do religion! Certainly not the western style stuff.
> 
> In fact here is a rather funny take on the whole thing:


Liking the Hell theory .....very good Lys :thumb :xx


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> she is naughty and you are feisty ....deadly combo ... :thumb:


She-ra and Wonderwoman !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> aye Stu - any northerner wil do me just fine at the moment - need some good old fashioned northern chauvenism,* sick of southerners pmsl* .....


Jealousy...


----------



## ragahav

OK so here is an interesting exercise ...and please if you have come across this already then play along, do not spoil it for others ........


----------



## ragahav

Hey Goose...


----------



## ragahav

Jem, Goosey, GB .and all .try this above exercise ..trust me you will love it and GB you will have to think about the religion thingy again


----------



## Goose

I've tried it and nothing happends.. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jealousy...


Of course not you Goosey - you are the exception having alway been a gent and your lovely cute self ......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Jem, Goosey, GB .and all .try this above exercise ..trust me you will love it and GB you will have to think about the religion thingy again


Ha I could see it almost immediately and he is stopping me from typing right now ......I must be very spiritual ... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I've tried it and nothing happends.. :lol:


not possible ..do as it says.. concentrate hard ... and look in nearby wall which is plain ..you will definitely see or experience something ..unless you are blind .. :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Ha I could see it almost immediately and he is stopping me from typing right now ......I must be very spiritual ... :lol:


what did you see


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> not possible ..do as it says.. concentrate hard ... and look in nearby wall which is plain ..you will definitely see or experience something ..unless you are blind .. :tongue:


Well I have and all I get is a blob as if I've been staring at the light to long! :ban:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> what did you see


Jesus came to me in a circle of light .....well it could have been Che Guevara ....nope def Jesus - I am a good catholic girl


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Well I have and all I get is a blob as if I've been staring at the light to long! :ban:


 PMSL you heathen :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> PMSL you heathen :whistling:


Well if its someone religious were meant to see that's probably why.. Don't think me and the big man upstairs get on.. I'm not a believer of anything like that, he's never done me any favours!!


----------



## Jem

well you are healthy and not a bad looking chappy - what more do you want him to do for you Goose ........lmao


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Well if its someone religious were meant to see that's probably why.. Don't think me and the big man upstairs get on.. I'm not a believer of anything like that, he's never done me any favours!!


Hey Goosey, it' not that you have to be religious to experience this ..it's just an illusion ..try it again in your spare time and yes as Jem you will see Jesus appearing in the blob you just mentioned ..when I first saw this I spurted "Holy Cr*p" ..  ..kewl illusion ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Jesus came to me in a circle of light .....well it could have been Che Guevara ....nope def Jesus -* I am a good catholic girl *


Yes you are ..


----------



## ragahav

OK I am off for lunch ..hope to see new peeps joining in on return ..


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> well you are healthy and not a bad looking chappy - what more do you want him to do for you Goose ........lmao


Haha well I could think of a few things..


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Hey Goosey, it' not that you have to be religious to experience this ....try it again in your spare time with Jem ..when I first saw this I spurted " .....


*ERM Really Rag - I thought you were such a nice boy * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I see CHABALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMM Chabal :drool:


----------



## Jem

haha that is that dodgy rugby player that looks like je-hesus innit ! PMSL

Oh really LMFAO

He is funny Lys .............


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> haha that is that dodgy rugby player that looks like je-hesus innit ! PMSL
> 
> Oh really LMFAO
> 
> He is funny Lys .............


Ok so this was the 6000th post in the Bronze thread - not a very worthy post I admit - but where is my prize ???:laugh:


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> aye Stu - any northerner wil do me just fine at the moment - need some good old fashioned northern chauvenism, sick of southerners pmsl .....


yeah southerners suck lol


----------



## Goose

borostu82 said:


> yeah southerners suck lol


yeah tell me about it.. the Essex girls suck reaallll good :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> yeah tell me about it.. the Essex girls suck reaallll good :whistling:


oooh you are so on the ball today Goosey ..... :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

Goose said:


> yeah tell me about it.. the Essex girls suck reaallll good :whistling:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

How do southern vs northern girls compare for you Stu - or do you not dabble ?


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> How do southern vs northern girls compare for you Stu - or do you not dabble ?


Northern birds all the way baby.... but im good no matter who its with thats all that matters!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ok so this was the 6000th post in the Bronze thread - not a very worthy post I admit - but where is my prize ???:laugh:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*good enough for you*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

off to go shopping........yeh retail therapy all the way......even skiving gym to go.......


----------



## Jem

Unfortunately I love the cockney accent on a man though ..... :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: Goes against all my instincts but it does get me all ......eager


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *good enough for you*
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Apart from the dysfunctional ones in the middle my little lovebug.....and kisses would have been better than bouncy pink blobs........what are you going shooping for ....I wanna come !!!! Buying my shoes .....get the higher ones and then post a pic...oh excited ...Rob will love them and never leave the house again..e.ver ....he will just wo-horshipp your feet ....they are like 5 inches with loads of strappy bits - black leather - I look like an oversized tranny so cannot do ....but shorty - you can ......love you lots

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

borostu82 said:


> yeah southerners suck lol


Oi matey! Watch it! There is nowt wrong with us Southen pansies I'll have you know. Grrrr. :ban:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> *ERM Really Rag - I thought you were such a nice boy * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


distortion of my statement ..hmmm.. well played Jem :lol:


----------



## Jem

"Hey Goosey, it' not that you have to be religious to experience this ....try it again in your spare time with Jem ..when I first saw this I spurted " ....." - Rag

Distortion no .....you said it Rag - tell me you did not say - "when I first saw this I spurted".....LMAO


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi matey! Watch it! There is nowt wrong with us Southen pansies I'll have you know. Grrrr. :ban:


 yeah stu pet- watch it .........

....Jem sits stirring in the corner .....


----------



## ragahav

*I said ...*



ragahav said:


> Hey Goosey, it' not that you have to be religious to experience this ..it's just an illusion ..try it again in your spare time and yes as Jem you will see Jesus appearing in the blob you just mentioned ..when I first saw this I spurted "Holy Cr*p" ..  ..kewl illusion ...


*Your transformation..*



Jem said:


> "Hey Goosey, it' not that you have to be religious to experience this ....try it again in your spare time with Jem ..when I first saw this I spurted " ....." - Rag
> 
> Distortion no .....you said it Rag - tell me you did not say - "when I first saw this I spurted".....LMAO


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

still said 'when I first saw this I spurted' though pmsl...........ah the subtleties of the english language .....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> still said 'when I first saw this I spurted' though pmsl...........ah the subtleties of the english language .....


Ah..now I now see what you meant .. :tongue: ...but you got the point ..right


----------



## Jem

of course my love !


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> Unfortunately I love the cockney accent on a man though ..... :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: Goes against all my instincts but it does get me all ......eager


i like cake but does not mean i'll stick my cock in it lol


----------



## borostu82

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi matey! Watch it! There is nowt wrong with us Southen pansies I'll have you know. Grrrr. :ban:


well there aint much wrong with you GB. I think i would have to gag you tho lol


----------



## Jem

borostu82 said:


> i like cake but does not mean i'll stick my cock in it lol


there are worse places ........


----------



## Jem

borostu82 said:


> well there aint much wrong with you GB. I think i would have to gag you tho lol


PMSL ........I think you would have a fight on your hands stu - she would tackle you to the ground and have you spit roasting before you had the gag out of your pocket :whistling:


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> there are worse places ........


......like?


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> PMSL ........I think you would have a fight on your hands stu - she would tackle you to the ground and have you spit roasting before you had the gag out of your pocket :whistling:


i never said what i would gag her with lol


----------



## Jem

PMSL - hmmmm this could go awfully wrong .........in general conversation.......


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> PMSL - hmmmm this could go awfully wrong .........in general conversation.......


sorry its me lol not released any pressure for a few days


----------



## Jem

all that pent up man mood ......ooh one could get quite carried away

I think its off to mrs weeman for you boyo!!!!


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> all that pent up man mood ......ooh one could get quite carried away
> 
> I think its off to mrs weeman for you boyo!!!!


i know i think she best come collect


----------



## Jem

PMSL poor woman - all these testy men to deal with ..........dunno how she copes


----------



## borostu82

Jem said:


> PMSL poor woman - all these testy men to deal with ..........dunno how she copes


i just had a nosey thru your album. its a good job i at work or the dice would be getting rolled

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jem

LMAO - the dice would be getting rolled - I have not heard that one before ...ever ...


----------



## ragahav

bringing some decorum to the proceedings .....I was wondering do ya' all/some of you follow American series/sitcoms ..any favorites ?


----------



## Jem

Ha ha not before time Rag phewwww I was getting quite hot and flustered there !!

erm american sitcoms hmmm I liked Frasier ........


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Ha ha not before time Rag phewwww I was getting quite hot and flustered there !!
> 
> erm american sitcoms hmmm I liked Frasier ........


 

I am a die hard fan of Friends my all time favorite ..

and yes another of my favorite - Lost ..


----------



## Jem

not a sit com Rag but if we are going with US tv full stop then I would have to say Heroes - lovin it, lovin it, lovin it !!!!!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> not a sit com Rag but if we are going with US tv full stop then I would have to say Heroes - lovin it, lovin it, lovin it !!!!!


Have heard quite about it ..infact students here have downloaded and its available in LAN ..cannot watch as limited time .. already following 2-3 series a week .. 

another one of my favorite is (currently off season)...So you think you can Dance ..man on man some of them have real talent ..

and then there is dark humor themed : Weeds..the humor is so subtle and spot on ...very concise and snappy format ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

borostu82 said:


> well there aint much wrong with you GB. I think i would have to gag you tho lol


You could try :whistling: :innocent: .....though it has come as a surprise to me how many men seem to like my accent....and I speak German with a French accent apparently that has the men drooling. :lol:


----------



## borostu82

Gym Bunny said:


> You could try :whistling: :innocent: .....though it has come as a surprise to me how many men seem to like my accent....and I speak German with a French accent apparently that has the men drooling. :lol:


could be fun trying to gag you tho lol naked wrestling.........

you know i was in Germany for 4 years and i dont mind there accent especailly in bed lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

LMAO! Be warned I don't fight fair and I bite. :devil2:


----------



## Jem

how do you speak German with a French accent GB ?????

do you dress up in the Resistance uniform as well woohoo


----------



## ragahav

GB where are you originally from ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> how do you speak German with a French accent GB ?????
> 
> do you dress up in the Resistance uniform as well woohoo


A la 'ello 'ello? I love that show.

Probably because my second language is French and I still get confused between French and German sometimes. In English my accent is now totally screwed and despite never having lived there I sound very home counties darrrrrling!

From the Channel Islands, which has a slightly weird French accent, moved to Scotland ended up sounding Scottish, now? Yeah all over the shop.


----------



## Jem

Ah oui - moi aussi ......c'est tres amusant....

Heinz 57 varieties like moi - except I am not moving all over the world just the country how exotic you are GB ....


----------



## ragahav

off to evening meal :..


----------



## Gym Bunny

C'est vrai! Mais je ne suis pas tres exotique. :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

hey all - off work today felt crap when i woke up this morning. restin up all day for the gym tonight


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> Hey WA how are you feeling now ..


Still feeling drunk and hungover - been signed off work for the rest of the week which sucks cos it means I can't go to the gym!



Jem said:


> Unfortunately I love the cockney accent on a man though ..... :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: Goes against all my instincts but it does get me all ......eager


I'll second this :thumb:



DaveI said:


> hey all - off work today felt crap when i woke up this morning. restin up all day for the gym tonight


Aw hope you feel right as rain soon x


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> C'est vrai! Mais je ne suis pas tres exotique. :lol:


Je pense que tu est tres exotique ma cher :whistling: xx


----------



## Jem

Bonjour WA


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Je pense que tu est tres exotique ma cher :whistling: xx


Merci! Tu es si chaude et sexy petite coquine! :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Assez de cet entretien français de vous deux hotties


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Assez de cet entretien français de vous deux hotties


Encore un fois...Viens ici que je te saute! :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaxMuscle said:


> And it continues.... I am going to the silver thread... They speak english there, you know the common loanguage that both the US and the UK use.


Ok....we'll speak english! :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Ok....we'll speak english! :bounce:


Que tal GB?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> Que tal GB?


I can't speak Spanish! Other to order beer or tea or ham and eggs :crying:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Where is the button that translates this?


Jem and GB were just flirting with one another in French



Gym Bunny said:


> Encore un fois...Viens ici que je te saute! :devil2:


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Jem and GB were just flirting with one another in French
> 
> :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


So that's a no then? GB is sad. :crying:


----------



## Jem

tu est un bel esprit zeus avec les bon mots mais je suis desole, je suis stuck avec le mot 'entretien'


----------



## Jem

Oops just saw that Max got p!ssed off ..........dont go Max .....


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> I can't speak Spanish! Other to order beer or tea or ham and eggs :crying:


don't u start crying for Spain...ive cried enough for all of us:lol:


----------



## Goose

woAH

Funny languages coming out here!!!

yeeee boi!


----------



## Jem

that is the one and only time Zeus has ever turned down an offer like that ...............who'd have thought it ???????


----------



## Goose

Quién quiere comer mi vagabundo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

le petite mort - the only random french i know


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> So that's a no then? GB is sad. :crying:





Jem said:


> that is the one and only time Zeus has ever turned down an offer like that ...............who'd have thought it ???????


No No I am not turning down. I think I may have translated it wrong. I confess. I have a site I use that translates. What was the offer GB??

This is what my translation read....... (Still once. Come here that I jump you)


----------



## Joshua

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! Be warned I don't fight fair and *I bite.* :devil2:


 :thumb:

J


----------



## Jem

Hey its Mr Knowledge ..........nice to see you Joshua !


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> le petite mort - the only random french i know


PMSL

what the hell did goosey say ? what is a feckin vagabundo [a tramp?] I darent look it up in case it is rudie & am on work laptop :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Je veux faire l'amour chaud à Jem et à lapin de gymnastique


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> PMSL
> 
> what the hell did goosey say ? what is a feckin vagabundo [a tramp?] I darent look it up in case it is rudie & am on work laptop :innocent:


 :lol:

me??? Rude???? NEVER!

:whistling:


----------



## Goose

ZEUS said:


> Je veux faire l'amour chaud à Jem et à lapin de gymnastique


No hot love for Goosey??

How dare you! :blowme:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Quién quiere comer mi vagabundo


I don't know, but I'm guessing that means roughly the same as what I wrote. :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Apart from the dysfunctional ones in the middle my little lovebug.....and kisses would have been better than bouncy pink blobs........what are you going shooping for ....I wanna come !!!! Buying my shoes .....get the higher ones and then post a pic...oh excited ...Rob will love them and never leave the house again..e.ver ....he will just wo-horshipp your feet ....they are like 5 inches with loads of strappy bits - black leather - I look like an oversized tranny so cannot do ....but shorty - you can ......love you lots
> 
> xxx


oi less of the shotry I am 5'5 you now, perfecto :thumb: :thumb :

brought loads........and loads.........and loads.........and them some more

all size 8:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: yeh me................

he loves the short demin shorts and I mean short short..........with heels........oh yes baby.......

and you are not a tranny silly............


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't know, but I'm guessing that means roughly the same as what I wrote. :lol:


What did you write? you wrote a few things


----------



## clairey.h

I can swear in romainian but there is no way in hell I could spell it....lol


----------



## Jem

I like Zeus' interpretation of gym bunny - I would suggest that the french perhaps have their own colloquialism for this ? Feck me if I know what it is though and cannot be assed to look it up

PMSL

Hello clairey - right I want pics - put them in me journal when you can please - did you get some shoes from River Island ? - did you see the ones I meant - they are £69.99 ???

I fookin bet he did

Did he pay ?

and will you repay in kind you kinky size eighter

xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I can swear in romainian but there is no way in hell I could spell it....lol


yeah try and master english first bimbo :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah me too. I think the nearest appropriate term would be chaud-lapin! :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> Hey its Mr Knowledge ..........nice to see you Joshua !


Hi Jem - Just on my way to the gym and thought I would call in and see what this thread is about (it huge, so I won't be reading through it all), and I found out GB bites :tongue: .

You having a good day?

J


----------



## Jem

She certainly does .........I dont though ....I am very gentle and I am sure everyone will concur :innocent:

Now we have b0llocked Leaf for his dodgy teeth - what else can we put to rights ? I will do the ranting and you can supply the knowledgeable evidence to back it up :laugh:


----------



## Joshua

I'm gentle by day anyhow :devil2: .

Aww - I good team me thinks. You will have to have a rant at me probably. I need to get my bottom down to the gym - I have been spending too much time quoting studies here and not enough time squatting 

J


----------



## W33BAM

MaxMuscle said:


> Someone tell me where my W33BAM is at before I cry....
> 
> She comes on posts some pics and just bounces without a hello....Wtf?


I'm sorry G! Been tres busy these past few days, so much to do in so little time, then there's gonna be another show this sat and thats's just gonna throw my progress right oot the window!! haha!

Not had much time to come online and when I do I get side tracked! Feel really ignorant as people are commenting and repping me for JBOMB and I haven't had time to reply yet. Eeek!

I'll catch you on msn tomorrow if I can. 



Gym Bunny said:


> No idea sorry! W33BAM J looks amzing!


Thanx babe, he wasn't looking how he would have wanted to under normal circumstances, but none the less he dieted and entered knowing full well he wasn't gonna win. (no ifs or buts about it!) He put himself up there to be judges, and he was, fairly. Most importantly he had a great day and is more looking forward to his clean bulking off season diet than ever before!

This weekend coming is his last comp this year.

Hope all you bronzies (in fact is anyone even still a bronze anymore!!) I hope you are all well, loving the hot weather (WA it's been gorgeous here for dayzzz!) hope youre training is going well and generally life is good.

Started new shoulder rehab which seems to be working a treat and I also got saw a new physio who diagnosed the main reason why my shoulder is fecked... basically my rhomboids are under developed forcing my upper body (shoulders, traps and chest) to do all the work. Slowly this has progressed to many faults like the impingement, bursitus etc

However I am hoping with rehab much patience I will be able to have a less painful, proper functioning shoulder soon... 

Take care homies, speak soon xx


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I'm gentle by day anyhow :devil2: .
> 
> Aww - I good team me thinks. You will have to have a rant at me probably. I need to get my bottom down to the gym - I have been spending too much time quoting studies here and not enough time squatting
> 
> J


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> I'm sorry G! Been tres busy these past few days, so much to do in so little time, then there's gonna be another show this sat and thats's just gonna throw my progress right oot the window!! haha!
> 
> Not had much time to come online and when I do I get side tracked! Feel really ignorant as people are commenting and repping me for JBOMB and I haven't had time to reply yet. Eeek!
> 
> I'll catch you on msn tomorrow if I can.
> 
> Thanx babe, he wasn't looking how he would have wanted to under normal circumstances, but none the less he dieted and entered knowing full well he wasn't gonna win. (no ifs or buts about it!) He put himself up there to be judges, and he was, fairly. Most importantly he had a great day and is more looking forward to his clean bulking off season diet than ever before!
> 
> This weekend coming is his last comp this year.
> 
> Hope all you bronzies (in fact is anyone even still a bronze anymore!!) I hope you are all well, loving the hot weather (WA it's been gorgeous here for dayzzz!) hope youre training is going well and generally life is good.
> 
> Started new shoulder rehab which seems to be working a treat and I also got saw a new physio who diagnosed the main reason why my shoulder is fecked... basically my rhomboids are under developed forcing my upper body (shoulders, traps and chest) to do all the work. Slowly this has progressed to many faults like the impingement, bursitus etc
> 
> However I am hoping with rehab much patience I will be able to have a less painful, proper functioning shoulder soon...
> 
> Take care homies, speak soon xx


So nice of you to poop in bam..........at least you know what the prob is now ....and you can get it sorted ....speak soon xx


----------



## Rickski

Evening all....busy day today, got on my Learn Direct course (which I need to complete before September for college), so all is good, just been and trained Back and Tri's and now going to sit down to me tea and watch the footie phew, how is everyone.


----------



## dan the man

morning every1 hows it going


----------



## Jem

Morning just popping in to see my morning crew !!!

Off to work Dan ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello peeps!! 

Emma - I shall be pm-ing you a little later today  x


----------



## ragahav

Hello every one and good morning .......

hope every one is doing great


----------



## Jem

Morning Rag and WA - how's things ?

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

I feel like death warmed up...I need at least 5more hours sleep or an intravenous coffee injection before I will feel alive I think.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Morning Rag and WA - how's things ?
> 
> xx


Things are good this end - just about to have breakfast and go for a nice little walk to see if my balance has come back!



Gym Bunny said:


> I feel like death warmed up...I need at least 5more hours sleep or an intravenous coffee injection before I will feel alive I think.


Have a cold cold shower - that always wake me up!


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Evening all....busy day today, got on my Learn Direct course (which I need to complete before *September for college*), so all is good, just been and trained Back and Tri's and now going to sit down to me tea and watch the footie phew, how is everyone.


college ??? which line of work are you in mate ..

PS: Last time you mentioned something about Casinos


----------



## Jem

:yawn:soooooooo not a morning person lys ....pmsl


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Have a cold cold shower - that always wake me up!


yep that's a really good idea ...for a masochist ...........WA you are strange :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> :yawn:soooooooo not a morning person lys ....pmsl


morning jem.........your French conversation was interesting ..I have done a foundation course in French from Alliance Fraince


----------



## Gym Bunny

WA! You are officially INSANE! :ban:



Jem said:


> :yawn:soooooooo not a morning person lys ....pmsl


Normally fine...I'm normally in work by 8 and in the lab, don't come online until

1. I've lost my temper and been thrown out of the lab for gratuitious English swearing....The daughter of one of our senior scientists now speaks English...Bug'lit, her attempt at bugger it, so now I limit myself to words such as 'Sugar' and 'Pants'.

2. I want to pour acid into annoying people's eyes +/or lock them in the cold lab..so figure in the interests of international cooperation to remove myself

3. Frozen to death in the cold lab and can no longer close my eyes or feel my fingers

4. Am convinced my writer's block has gone...return to my desk and then manage to write 3 whole sentences on why what I research is a lie.

But this morning I overslept and am still at home, trying desperately to summon up the energy to cycle to work. More caffeine!


----------



## Jem

alors tu parle tres bien francais ?

oh non - lets not do that again

I did A level French but was also working in a bar from dusk till dawn ........


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> WA! You are officially INSANE! :ban:
> 
> Normally fine...I'm normally in work by 8 and in the lab, don't come online until
> 
> 1. I've lost my temper and been thrown out of the lab for gratuitious English swearing....The daughter of one of our senior scientists now speaks English...Bug'lit, her attempt at bugger it, so now I limit myself to words such as 'Sugar' and 'Pants'.
> 
> 2. I want to pour acid into annoying people's eyes +/or lock them in the cold lab..so figure in the interests of international cooperation to remove myself
> 
> 3. Frozen to death in the cold lab and can no longer close my eyes or feel my fingers
> 
> 4. Am convinced my writer's block has gone...return to my desk and then manage to write 3 whole sentences on why what I research is a lie.
> 
> But this morning I overslept and am still at home, trying desperately to summon up the energy to cycle to work. More caffeine!


So, if you were like me and put as much effort into posting on here as doing work - we would both be ok ........

I have to do some work this morning but will just wait until it fizzles out on the thread ...........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> yep that's a really good idea ...for a masochist ...........WA you are strange :laugh:


I don't do it by choice very often, it's usually when I've not realised the hot water has gone off. It wakes me up instantly and once you start you might as well finish!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> WA! You are officially INSANE! :ban:
> 
> Normally fine...I'm normally in work by 8 and in the lab, don't come online until
> 
> 1. I've lost my temper and been thrown out of the lab for gratuitous English swearing....The daughter of one of our senior scientists now speaks English...Bug'lit, her attempt at bugger it, so now I limit myself to words such as 'Sugar' and 'Pants'.
> 
> 2. I want to pour acid into annoying people's eyes +/or lock them in the cold lab..so figure in the interests of international cooperation to remove myself
> 
> 3. Frozen to death in the cold lab and can no longer close my eyes or feel my fingers
> 
> 4. Am convinced my writer's block has gone...return to my desk and then manage to write 3 whole sentences on why what I research is a lie.
> 
> But this morning I overslept and am still at home, trying desperately to summon up the energy to cycle to work. More caffeine!


Sorry GB ..........

I think you are going through what we call "Shani dasha" its the phase or time when things go or tend to wrong for you..flatmate problem, neighbor problem, ex problem now work problem ....girl you have your plate full ... hope this day brings you some cheers ..


----------



## Jem

Oh 'shani dasha' - I like it , my life is like one big shani dasha then.............yes Lys - things can only get better as the song goes ..........


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> alors tu parle tres bien francais ?
> 
> oh non - lets not do that again
> 
> I did A level French but was also working in a bar from dusk till dawn ........


Je parle un peu le français

and now we won't continue ..people are getting p!ssed off :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I don't do it by choice very often, it's usually when I've not realised the hot water has gone off. It wakes me up instantly and once you start you might as well finish!


Um no. Cold water = me beating my jump record for leaping out of the bath over the edge and landing in a perfect crouch on the far side of said bathroom next to radiator and warm towel....finishing said cold shower ain't gonna happen!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh 'shani dasha' -* I like it , my life is like one big shani dasha then.*............yes Lys - things can only get better as the song goes ..........


OO don't say that Jem ..trust me you don't want that ... I am having troubles lately with everything and mainly univ stuff.. my Mom told me this and has been telling me various ways to break the bad cycle ...being the lazy non - believer arsse, I am not able to do all those things but out of respect for her wishes I try to do whatever possible for me here at my place  ..

why are you saying that by the way ..you ain't having any trouble do ya' :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> Sorry GB ..........
> 
> I think you are going through what we call "Shani dasha" its the phase or time when things go or tend to wrong for you..flatmate problem, neighbor problem, ex problem now work problem ....girl you have your plate full ... hope this day bring you some cheers ..


 :lol: Sorry, I forget it's not easy to translate emotions very well on forums. That was actually supposed to make you all giggle. My life is pretty great and I'm extremely happy. Got very negative man out of my life and feel fab, work is actually going amazingly well (my data seems to support my theory...even if its a theory that will upset a lot of people :devil2: ). I got the all clear on a cancer scare that my knickers were in a twist about last month and I now have a double expresso.

In real life I poke fun at the little problems to entertain people and make me appreciate how lucky I am. Basically, I'd rather have some small things I can make mountains out of because that means there is nothing real/major to worry about. I'm rather insufferable about looking on the good side. So if climate change is real and we all die tomorrow....at least I still owe a grand on my student loan. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> OO don't say that Jem ..trust me you don't want that ... I am having troubles lately with everything and mainly univ stuff.. my Mom told me this and has been telling me various ways to break the bad cycle ...being the lazy non - believer arsse, I am not able to do all those things but out of respect for her wishes I try to do whatever possible for me here at my place  ..
> 
> why are you saying that by the way ..you ain't having any trouble do ya' :confused1:


There is always a good result, you just need to find it. Nothing worth having is easy, believe me! It took me 3 years to get a PhD, because due to coming from the Channel Islands I was not eligible for the scholarships in the UK...I turned up to one interview got offered the position then when they realised where I was from had to retract it! In the end I ended up in Germany with facilities I could only have dreamed of in the UK and my career prospects are one hell of a lot better!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Sorry, I forget it's not easy to translate emotions very well on forums. That was actually supposed to make you all giggle. My life is pretty great and I'm extremely happy. Got very negative man out of my life and feel fab, work is actually going amazingly well (my data seems to support my theory...even if its a theory that will upset a lot of people :devil2: ). I got the all clear on a cancer scare that my knickers were in a twist about last month and I now have a double expresso.
> 
> In real life I poke fun at the little problems to entertain people and make me appreciate how lucky I am. Basically, I'd rather have some small things I can make mountains out of because that means there is nothing real/major to worry about. I'm rather insufferable about looking on the good side. So if climate change is real and we all die tomorrow....at least I still owe a grand on my student loan. :lol:


now I feel stupid ... :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> now I feel stupid ... :cursing:


Don't it was really nice to hear you commiserate. :thumb:


----------



## Goose

HOOOOOOOWWWWWDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't it was really nice to hear you commiserate. :thumb:


thanks .. that was nice of you  ..

Jem has switches into working mode seems


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Mr Goose!


----------



## Jem

So glad we are all happy !

I am ok - getting fitter not fatter....

Bit less cash than usual but who needs money eh?

All is coolio julio

x


----------



## Jem

Alright Goosey

No I am still here Rag ........


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Mr Goose!


Hey WA,

You alright chick??


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Alright Goosey
> 
> No I am still here Rag ........


Morning cheeky 

Hey Rag.. :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yup I'm good - just having breakfast in bed!


----------



## Jem

Cheeky I will tell you what's cheeky ...........

girls there is a cheeky little no. just popped up in the thread named 'Just moved to Northampton from South Africa'....or something like that .....mahoosive big pic of a lovely bod on page 1 .......well I had to comment ......dont think he appreciated being molested the moment he entered the forum ...but check it out laydees then feedback ...yum


----------



## Jem

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/59791-moving-uk-northampton.html

there we go .........nice !


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Morning cheeky
> 
> Hey Rag.. :thumb:


Hey Goosey morning to you too..

hey WA ...


----------



## Jem

sorry Rag .....to lower the tone I mean ..............one word ..MELANOTAN


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yeah I saw that yesterday!! Mmm good with a double helping of yum!


----------



## Jem

Nice - not often I notice things like that

but good solid form .....everything in proportion...


----------



## Goose

Thanks girls :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

just popping in to say hello and goodmorning to you all:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Rag and Ryoken


----------



## Jem

Ha ha Goose yes we aim to please the Bronze king

Ryoken - mooooorrnnnniing - how hangs it ?


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> just popping in to say hello and goodmorning to you all:thumb:


hey ryoken ...

where have you been lately


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Ha ha Goose yes we aim to please the Bronze king
> 
> Ryoken - mooooorrnnnniing - how hangs it ?


is that a rhetorical question?????

or are you being cheeky lol i will answer it though im all good and doing well training after a nerve problem in my shoulder for the past 2 weeks but working round it!

or if you ment it as in how is it hanging well its looking normal- short and shriveled and slightly to the left as always:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

ragahav said:


> hey ryoken ...
> 
> where have you been lately


 I have been about but not as much as ussaull as been working alot plus sulking over a shoulder niggle but all is on the mend and should be about abit more now! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> is that a rhetorical question?????
> 
> or are you being cheeky lol i will answer it though im all good and doing well training after a nerve problem in my shoulder for the past 2 weeks but working round it!
> 
> or if you ment it as in how is it hanging well its looking normal- short and shriveled and slightly to the left as always:thumb:


PMSL NIIIIIIIICE !


----------



## ragahav

going for my 4th meal of the day..


----------



## Gym Bunny

i just got told I don't look like I lift weights. I feel awful...and promptly went and ate a chocolate muffin and now feel doubly awful andy my physio siad if I wanna play on Sunday I can't train today. :crying:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> i just got told I don't look like I lift weights. I feel awful...and promptly went and ate a chocolate muffin and now feel doubly awful andy my physio siad if I wanna play on Sunday I can't train today. :crying:


Awww Babe.....who told you that? :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Someone at work. Apparently it's my lack of shoulders :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thanks Max darling! You put a smile on ma face.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

GB they have obviously seen you with more clothes on than we have! You look great chick and they may be thinking along the lines that if you are a woman and you lift weights than surely you must look like the Incredible Hulks little sister! Pay no attention x


----------



## Gym Bunny

This is true I don't tend to walk around in a state of undress at work. Not lab safe :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

hey all

hope all is well. back in work now and been mega busy!

Gym tonight - chest n tri's. aching all over from this weeks training already haha ace!

tryin not to give in to the ex who is basically gaggin to have me back tellin me we can be happy etc - just keep goin gym all i gotta keep tellin myself lol


----------



## Jem

Yo wassup !


----------



## Jem

Well come on then folks lets have some entertainment round here

GB - they were merely saying you dont look like a geezer - which is cool - you dont want to look like you train with your clothes on - its when you take them off that it counts ........and then wow the lucky person with your brains and brawn .....just choose carefully - your body is a temple & only the chosen few should be permitted to worship in it ........

Max - you are a little diamond


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I completely agree, I like how mine is cause I look better naked than with clothes now... All in all that was my goal in the beginning and now I have set higher goals.


....ahem might we be allowed to argue the point by having some evidence... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I dont think that my GF would appreciate that very much if I posted naughty pics of myself up... You will just have to use your imagination...


PMSL - joking....god let's not start another mistress thing !

I just get embarrassed by rudie pics....not that I ever see such things of course :whistling:

I had not even seen your face before ......just been to your profile Max...ah you have presence and character .... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*FIRST PRIZE * to Max I say .......sorry Zeus .....


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> I do what I can.... I try and stay a close 3rd behind Mak and Zeus ya know... :lol:


:laugh: You're number one sweety



Jem said:


> *FIRST PRIZE *to Max I say .......sorry Zeus .....


I agree, Max is a top bloke

(really that hurts though Jem) :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Oh its just my humble opinion - does not count for much around here .....


----------



## Jem

my turn to blush

:blush: :blush:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Oh its just my humble opinion - does not count for much around here .....


Can at least get a close second?? Throw me a bone or something!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Thanks Brian... Thats nice of you. I have gotten to know allot of great people on this board and hope that soon we can get together. Like Vegas In September....Mr "O" Baby


we shall meet soon my friend. I am actually planning on visiting my friend in St. Charles within the next month. I will keep you posted


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> You had better leave lil time so we can have a gym session, maybe you can show me what I am supposed to be doing..... :thumb:


A gym session will definately be in line. Not sure about me showing you much:laugh: If I am in your domain, you can call the shots:thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> This is true I don't tend to walk around in a state of undress at work. Not lab safe :lol:


aw dont listen to them your fab, and if you did walk around like that then you never know you may get a raise........ :lol: :lol: :lol:

just being cheeky



Jem said:


> my turn to blush
> 
> :blush: :blush:


jem you lier you never blush............... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Hi all off to work soon boooh, hope all are well x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Mr!!

You're going to work?! I'll boo for you too! How are you?


----------



## Rickski

Cool hun, just about to get in the shower 10 hours of Casino work eerrgghhh. Well 4 more years until I am doing something else so I must be calm about it. Rag asked me about this before I am doing an access course in health science for 1 year and then 3 years at Uni in either Podiatry, Physio, Dietitian or Radiography I will be so happy when all is done.


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> i just got told I don't look like I lift weights. I feel awful...and promptly went and ate a chocolate muffin and now feel doubly awful andy my physio siad if I wanna play on Sunday I can't train today. :crying:


Hey GB,

there can be various reasons to why that person said that. First he/she has serious crush on you and wants to meddle with your mind ..you know psychological warfare kinda thing..

Second he/she is jealous of you..

Third he/she was having a bad day and wanted to vent out the frustration

Fourth having serious complexes with your aura and personality

etc. etc. the list is long but not in any way I think he/she was telling the truth so cheer up and let that thing do not bother you anymore ...if your small avvy is anything to go by I am sure you do look good ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski I am doing an Access course next year too!!  Big :thumb: to you x


----------



## Rickski

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Rickski I am doing an Access course next year too!!  Big :thumb: to you x


yyeaahhhhhh back to school for us:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## badger

Hi everyone, hows tricks ? not been on much a lately but keep popping in to see how everyone is. Been busy at work by the time i've done, been to gym, walked the dog and sorted some snap out i'm knackered. Just having a quick browse while my bath's running then gonna have half hours well deserved lig out in the bath then shovel some cottage cheese down and crash out. Hope everyones good Bam, MaxM, Jem, Rag, Claire, Ry, Ricks, Robbie C, Wa and everyone else. Congrats to J, Bam you know what they say about every great man (they've got a bossy missus :whistling: :laugh

Well was gonna lig in bath my wife's just nicked it ! so looks like i've got 5-10 mins online. :bounce


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I completely agree, I like how mine is cause I look better naked than with clothes now... All in all that was my goal in the beginning and now I have set higher goals.





Jem said:


> ....ahem might we be allowed to argue the point by having some evidence... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Jem you are so fun :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Hi everyone, hows tricks ? not been on much a lately but keep popping in to see how everyone is. Been busy at work by the time i've done, been to gym, walked the dog and sorted some snap out i'm knackered. Just having a quick browse while my bath's running then gonna have half hours well deserved lig out in the bath then shovel some cottage cheese down and crash out. Hope everyones good Bam, Jem, GB, Rag, Ry, Ricks, MM, Robbie C, Wa and everyone else. Congrats to J, Bam you know what they say about every great man (they've got a bossy missus :whistling: :laugh
> 
> Well was gonna lig in bath my wife's just nicked it ! so looks like i've got 5-10 mins online. :bounce:


hey badger ..good to see you here even in trickles .....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yep woohoo! I have to move house though nowhere is Suffolk is doing either a pure Science or Social/Health Science but it's fun/hard work deciding on a nice part of the country to move to with a decent gym nearby


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> hey badger ..good to see you here even in trickles .....


What he said! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh its just my humble opinion - does not count for much around here .....


Ah.. the humble Jem ..one of the rare sights :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

MaxMuscle said:


> I second that.... :thumb: I showed mine with reps....ha:beer:


Suck up! :001_tt2:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Cool hun, just about to get in the shower 10 hours of Casino work eerrgghhh. Well 4 more years until I am doing something else so I must be calm about it. Rag asked me about this before I am doing an access course in health science for 1 year and then 3 years at Uni in either Podiatry, Physio, Dietitian or Radiography I will be so happy when all is done.


Aye ..but you mentioned something about Casinos last time ...part time job was it ..


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> Hi everyone, hows tricks ? not been on much a lately but keep popping in to see how everyone is. Been busy at work by the time i've done, been to gym, walked the dog and sorted some snap out i'm knackered. Just having a quick browse while my bath's running then gonna have half hours well deserved lig out in the bath then shovel some cottage cheese down and crash out. Hope everyones good Bam, MaxM, Jem, Rag, Claire, Ry, Ricks, Robbie C, Wa and everyone else. Congrats to J, Bam you know what they say about every great man (they've got a bossy missus :whistling: :laugh
> 
> Well was gonna lig in bath my wife's just nicked it ! so looks like i've got 5-10 mins online. :bounce


psml that will teach you for nicking her bubbles for your bath........lol


----------



## badger

Hows the head WA ? back to normal yet or you still got a wobble on ?


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Aye ..but you mentioned something about Casinos last time ...part time job was it ..


Yes Rag 30 hours 3x10 Thur Fri and Sat.


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> psml that will teach you for nicking her bubbles for your bath........lol


Ssssh, that's me getting in touch with my feminine side can't find the floating candles though :whistling: . Hows tricks C good i hope, Robs hand healed up yet ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

badger said:


> Hows the head WA ? back to normal yet or you still got a wobble on ?


Still got a wobble on :cursing: It's such a pain, my typing has been affected too, I keep typing th's or v's instead of f's and writing words backwards  It's all a little strange - fingers crossed I wake up normal tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> Ssssh, that's me getting in touch with my feminine side can't find the floating candles though :whistling: . Hows tricks C good i hope, Robs hand healed up yet ?


his hands getting there.....lol...... hes done the 100 tramadol now though so through with the trippy hallucinations............... :lol: :lol: :lol: had to resort to headbutting the puchbag instead of hitting it........ :confused1:

and back to work next week for the first time since january, so will be all on my lonesome:crying:........

anyway I bet you have loafers and a bath pillow as well with the songs of whales playing in the background............ :lol:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Still got a wobble on :cursing: It's such a pain, my typing has been affected too, I keep typing th's or v's instead of f's and writing words backwards  It's all a little strange - fingers crossed I wake up normal tomorrow! :lol:


Sounds ..err. serious ..hope you got thoroughly tested


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Still got a wobble on :cursing: It's such a pain, my typing has been affected too, I keep typing th's or v's instead of f's and writing words backwards  It's all a little strange - fingers crossed I wake up normal tomorrow! :lol:


pmsl dont worry thats my spelling normally :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

The Dr said it won't be serious just a bit of a pain but I need to call him again tomorrow with an update on how I am! I'm starting to miss the gym now!


----------



## badger

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> The Dr said it won't be serious just a bit of a pain but I need to call him again tomorrow with an update on how I am! I'm starting to miss the gym now!


Take care missy, straight off to A & E if owt gets worse (hopefully not, that's my bossy bit over with  ) hope you're feeling better soon :wink: .


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> his hands getting there.....lol...... hes done the 100 tramadol now though so through with the trippy hallucinations............... :lol: :lol: :lol: had to resort to headbutting the puchbag instead of hitting it........ :confused1:
> 
> and back to work next week for the first time since january, so will be all on my lonesome:crying:........
> 
> anyway I bet you have loafers and a bath pillow as well with the songs of whales playing in the background............ :lol:


Nah, just 8 stone of bulldog trying to climb in the bath with me don't mind sharing bath's but i'm f*cked if he's making me have the tap end, makes me smile he'll come and try climbing in the bath with you but when you get out and say to him "jump in then Diese" he fly's off straight downstairs and under the dining table where you can't reach him.

Great news about job made up for you all, must be a massive weight off your minds :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## badger

Don't listen Max, i luvs you (and your super top ten reppage :whistling: )


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

You'll be back up there in no time x


----------



## badger

Off to crash out cos i'm up for work at 2.30am, got the weekend off :beer: so i'll catch up with everyone then. Can't hit you back yet max but will do as soon as, take care peeps cya soon.


----------



## Tommy10

MaxMuscle said:


> 600 more and I will be back there..... haha
> 
> Thanks Leaf..... I will get ya back bro. :bounce:


I tried Buddy..I tried:thumb:


----------



## ragahav

ok people ,.it's past midnight here and I am sleepy..do not want to leave the lab want to sleep here only ..ah but have to leave ..damn its hot here .......good night

Max repped you buddy hope you get back higher up the ladder


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> You guys and gals are awesome.... What a great bunch of people in this thread but also on this board...
> 
> We have a collaboration of so many different countries, religions, ect and for the most part we would probably all get along quite well as flat mates.
> 
> I am starting to sound like I am on PCT.......Lol


Ah love you too !!!:laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

that's really funny Max - everyone p!ssed off .....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm back! Dreading my sports massage appointment tomorrow...it'll end in tears the way it always does. Honestly I am starting to believe a prerequisite of being an osteo, chiropracter, or physio is latent sadistic tendancies. I've also just been informed by the doc that I am anaemic....AGAIN!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm back! Dreading my sports massage appointment tomorrow...it'll end in tears the way it always does. Honestly I am starting to believe a prerequisite of being an osteo, chiropracter, or physio is latent sadistic tendancies. I've also just been informed by the doc that I am anaemic....AGAIN!


Yes it is - they all smile sweetly - have you noticed that ?

I used to be anaemic all the time - but why are you ? you're not veggie - do you not eat red meat Lys ?

I take strong iron supplements from the docs and have had to up it recently due to amount of training

Still fooked all the time though !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Yes it is - they all smile sweetly - have you noticed that ?
> 
> I used to be anaemic all the time - but why are you ? you're not veggie - do you not eat red meat Lys ?
> 
> I take strong iron supplements from the docs and have had to up it recently due to amount of training
> 
> Still fooked all the time though !


Nah. Regular carnivore me. I take iron supps but it's something that just seems to happen when I'm stressed


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Nah. Regular carnivore me. I take iron supps but it's something that just seems to happen when I'm stressed


shani dasha

pmsl


----------



## HELP ME

I hope all had a good Thursday! I'm leavin work and heading home now! Have a good night guys! :beer:


----------



## robc

morning everyone!

hope everyone has a good friday, no doubt will join in the chat again at the weekend, been busy training and stuff so will be good to catch up and join in the banter.

love you all and nice speech max bless your cotton socks!


----------



## borostu82

robc said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> hope everyone has a good friday, no doubt will join in the chat again at the weekend, been busy training and stuff so will be good to catch up and join in the banter.
> 
> love you all and nice speech max bless your cotton socks!


Good morning to you to:beer:


----------



## robc

borostu82 said:


> Good morning to you to:beer:


 

Off to make my shake up before I go to work, have a good day mate :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

morning all. hows everyone?

ITS FRIDAY thank god!


----------



## borostu82

solidcecil said:


> morning all. hows everyone?
> 
> ITS FRIDAY thank god!


End of my 4 day shift so 4 days off now WHOOP WHOOP....i wont be enjoying the 4 hour drive tonight tho


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goooooood MORNING people! I'm getting all geared up for my physio to inflict maximum pain and suffering and trying to justify a post-manipulation chocolate bar....Hmmmm, may just go with a cuppa tea. Mmmmmmm. TEA!


----------



## solidcecil

borostu82 said:


> End of my 4 day shift so 4 days off now WHOOP WHOOP....i wont be enjoying the 4 hour drive tonight tho


thats alot of 4's and what do you do as a job?


----------



## ragahav

Hello bronzers...goodmorning 

hope everyone is doing fine ...


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> hope everyone has a good friday, no doubt will join in the chat again at the weekend, been busy training and stuff so will be good to catch up and join in the banter.
> 
> love you all and nice speech max bless your cotton socks!


great to see you rob


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> You guys and gals are awesome.... What a great bunch of people in this thread but also on this board...
> 
> We have a collaboration of so many different countries, religions, ect and for the most part we would probably all get along quite well as flat mates.
> 
> I am starting to sound like I am on PCT.......Lol





MaxMuscle said:


> I guess I killed the thread with that little spout of Emotion....


Ah Max ...I realized a tear in the corner of my eye after reading this post ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!!!!!!!

It's Friday!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Goose

Thank god! at long last


----------



## borostu82

solidcecil said:


> thats alot of 4's and what do you do as a job?


im a network engineer in london but live in the north east so when im not working i travel home


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Is anyone around for 5 mnins to offer some preoper advice?

And Gooesy your new avv make me feel like a perv - keep staring at it!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Is anyone around for 5 mnins to offer some preoper advice?
> 
> And Gooesy your new avv make me feel like a perv - keep staring at it!


haha why thank you miss.. There is more where that came from 

Im here, whats up!?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

More?! Excellent!

I'll PM you!

x


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> More?! Excellent!
> 
> I'll PM you!
> 
> x


Yurp !

Alrighty


----------



## D_MMA

morning all.

goose - lookin well in your avatar mate - inspires me to get my head out my **** and concentrate on the gym ahah


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> morning all.
> 
> goose - lookin well in your avatar mate - inspires me to get my head out my **** and concentrate on the gym ahah


Morning mate!

Thanks for the comment! Its a work in progress.


----------



## Jem

Oooh I like it .....I really do.. yum


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Oooh I like it .....I really do.. yum


It is probably tastier with whipped cream, strawberries and melted chocolate over it..


----------



## Jem

isnt everything?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> It is probably tastier with whipped cream, strawberries and melted chocolate over it..


Concentrate.......

Looking very good in the new av!

What do you need advice on WA?


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> isnt everything?


oooo roll on cheat night! :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

half day for me now - gunna get a good session done in the gym this afternoon try straighten my head before the weekend comes.

chest n tri's


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> morning all. hows everyone?
> 
> ITS FRIDAY thank god!


Good to see you solid


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> haha why thank you miss.. There is *more where that came from *
> 
> Im here, whats up!?


We want to hear more about the more part :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

by the way ...new avvy looking good Goosey


----------



## ragahav

where is everyone ..weekend arrives and everybody goes underground :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

Im here dude just tryin to get a few jobs done so i can clear off at dinner. had enough lol


----------



## ragahav

ya I just read your advice seeking thread .have chipped in my part too ....sorry that you are so entangled ..hopefully things will get better for you


----------



## D_MMA

cheers dude


----------



## ragahav

oooaa... I am feeling sleepy .. have to meet mentor don't want to but next two days it will be off so will have to do it today ..


----------



## D_MMA

30minutes and Im off home


----------



## ragahav

you are at work now ?? what do you do ?


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> We want to hear more about the more part :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


haha what you want to hear more of rag?



ragahav said:


> by the way ...new avvy looking good Goosey


cheeers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> *haha what you want to hear more of rag*?
> 
> cheeers buddy :thumbup1:


you know ..you said yourself there is more to it .. I smell some spicy/embarrassing/ uncensored stuff etc...from anywhere..have a nose of a blood hound to smell these things


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> you know ..you said yourself there is more to it .. I smell some spicy/embarrassing/ uncensored stuff etc...from anywhere..have a nose of a blood hound to smell these things


Hit the nail on the head mate.


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Hit the nail on the head mate.


so ...spill the beans ....will you ...common will rep you .. :tongue:


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> so ...spill the beans ....will you ...common will rep you .. :tongue:


haha... well well.. one is for the Adult Lounge only..


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> haha... well well.. one is for the Adult Lounge only..


Ah the proverbial Adult lounge .. :bounce: .finding Shangri La seems to be more easy then this Lounge ..do you have a key to get me in ..my nose can smell the stuff there but cannot find the location.... :confused1: ...seems Mods have something to do with it :innocent:


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Ah the proverbial Adult lounge .. :bounce: .finding Shangri La seems to be more easy then this Lounge ..do you have a key to get me in ..my nose can smell the stuff there but cannot find the location.... :confused1: ...seems Mods have something to do with it :innocent:


Ah you need to contact the admin - Lorian for access..

All this rubbish of you need so many posts etc.. I was in there within a couple of weeks!


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Ah you need to contact the admin - Lorian for access..
> 
> All this rubbish of you need so many posts etc.. I was in there within a couple of weeks!


hmmm...so it is really a real thing..didn't think that


----------



## leafman

Not posted in a while but im following peeps. Goose lookin big in avy mate :thumbup1:

Good day all just thought id let u no i finally rehomed the dog i was trying to find a place for. Someone came on train from london to pick him up. Was a single 50 year old bloke who had lost his wife to cancer and wanted a companion. So good day yesterday and training legs today at gym.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> Not posted in a while but im following peeps. Goose lookin big in avy mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Good day all just thought id let u no i finally rehomed the dog i was trying to find a place for. Someone came on train from london to pick him up. Was a single 50 year old bloke who had lost his wife to cancer and wanted a companion. So good day yesterday and training legs today at gym.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


hey leaf ... good to see you


----------



## Goose

Hey Leafman.. Good to hear that the dog was given to a good home.


----------



## ragahav

off to my 4th meal ..sprouts ..later !!


----------



## Goose

Man it dies quick in here..


----------



## Jem

Hello ?


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Hello ?


Is it me your looking for...?


----------



## Jem

I can see it in your eyes ...

I DID CHINS - I DID CHINS - I DID CHINS

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :ban: :ban: :ban:

there are always 2 bounces that dont work ....watch


----------



## Goose

:lol:

oh yeah... I did read somewhere that you could only put up so many emoticons at once??

:blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme: :blowme:


----------



## Goose

The first 6 work then its every 6th one doesn't

Problem solved :thumb:


----------



## Jem

:whistling:aha ----I see

whats with the blow me business though:confused1:


----------



## Jem

woohoo hello angel


----------



## Jem

I was so proud - I have not put it in my journal yet - but I will do ...

:ban: :spam: :spam: :spam: :ban:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Looking good Goosey....Getting big bro.


Thanks babe..

You doll you...


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all, nice to see our Max up to 7th on the big hitters chart woohoooo.


----------



## Jem

Afternoon Ricks


----------



## Goose

Afternoon Rick


----------



## Rickski

Hi there Jems:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

Repped you both for participating in the bronze thread and providing stimulating conversation ...........btw

I DID CHINS ....did you hear


----------



## Rickski

Chins all alone you are good, how was the form and how many did you do.....

Afternoon Goose my man, top new shot in your Avy, you looking mahoosive dude.


----------



## Goose

Cheers Rick! 

Jem awesome work on the chins... I couldnt not notice the BIG WRITING..

OOPS


----------



## Jem

suppose then that I had better admit that they were

ASSISTED

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:Bob Hope and No Hope on my own - cannot get up there .....someone held me leggies as I have admitted in the Silver thread and anywhere else I could spam without being flamed :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem I can't believe they bupassed your chins - they obviously do not know wha a big deal they are!!!

How many? How did you feel? Are you surprised and are you still all in one piece??

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem I can't believe they bupassed your chins - they obviously do not know wha a big deal they are!!!
> 
> How many? How did you feel? Are you surprised and are you still all in one piece??
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Awww thanks - someone helped but I did about 5 sets of 3 and 4 pmsl

so weak isnt it ??????

Big deal for me though because now I have conquered my fears, I know I can get up there and things can only get better :laugh:

I have found that if I put a bench under the bar and rest my feet on it I can push up [cheat with feet] and then concentrate on the negative. Its cheating but building up the strength and MAAAAAANNNN does it burn - I was sweating cobs ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Did somebody say assisted?? I thought I read it somewhere but maybe not.. :whistling:

If your ever in my neck of the woods ill be happy to give you a boost up for some chinnage!


----------



## Goose

You was sweating close of business?? (cobs) :lol:

Interesting...


----------



## Jem

ASSISTED BABY YEAH

...push the legs not the bum Goosey :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> You was sweating close of business?? (cobs) :lol:
> 
> Interesting...


Always sweating at the climax Goose ..........


----------



## Goose

Oh dear...

Why is my office desk wobbling? :lol:

Of course it would be the legs.. the bum I would be biting !! NAWWW


----------



## Jem

Lordy - what happened to quiet gentle goosey .............testy mayhaps ???? pmsl


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Lordy - what happened to quiet gentle goosey .............testy mayhaps ???? pmsl


I'm still innocent quiet little Goosey :innocent:

Test? Nope! Clean as a whistle..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done - being able to assisted chins that challenge you for reps will do noting but push you on your way to doing full chins and you'll learn to do the properly too!!

I think baby Goose has been staring at his new avvi for too long, made him too aware of his hotness! Well that's my excuse!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well done - being able to assisted chins that challenge you for reps will do noting but push you on your way to doing full chins and you'll learn to do the properly too!!
> 
> I think baby Goose has been staring at his new avvi for too long, made him too aware of his hotness! Well that's my excuse!


Don't cause I'll take it down! I get paranoid with how I look. 

Baby goose... that would make me Gosling no?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well done - being able to assisted chins that challenge you for reps will do noting but push you on your way to doing full chins and you'll learn to do the properly too!!
> 
> I think baby Goose has been staring at his new avvi for too long, made him too aware of his hotness! Well that's my excuse!


mmm methinks so too :laugh:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Don't cause I'll take it down! I get paranoid with how I look.
> 
> Baby goose... that would make me Gosling no?


Sorry Mr! It looks great, keep it, you should be really pleased with how you're looking.

And I can start to call you Gosling if you like? Or I might just stick to Goose!


----------



## Jem

No dont take it down you look great !!!


----------



## robc

evening everyone woooo friday is here and sheeet goose you are massive.


----------



## Jem

Welkommen Rob


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Welkommen Rob


Hallo Jem, Ihre neue avi wunderbar aussieht und Sie sind eine sehr hübsche Frau.


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> Hallo Jem, Ihre neue avi wunderbar aussieht und Sie sind eine sehr hübsche Frau.


ah vielen danke :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Worte, Ich habe keine Mitarbeiter im Moment aber ich werde Ihnen einige verdanken


----------



## robc

das ist ok, haben Sie heute Abend meine schönen Pläne?


----------



## Jem

I think....


----------



## robc

hahaha I have to admit, I am using google translate. teeheee

the last one was translated as;

"Thank you for the kind words,* I have no employees at the moment but I will owe you a few*"

LOL


----------



## Jem

ah ok - yes that is not the word for reps ....pmsl & ....you said something about your lovely plans???? what are your lovely plans ?

I zink ve aare confuzzing each ozzer ya ?


----------



## Jem

tis a good job GB is not in da house ....


----------



## robc

LOL lovely plans haha

Nah I asked what are your plans tonight lovely lady LOL


----------



## dan the man

hi all

hows it going


----------



## robc

dan the man said:


> hi all
> 
> hows it going


not bad mate you?


----------



## Jem

that google thing is not that good then ....ha

alright Dan ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> tis a good job GB is not in da house ....


Warum? Ich bin hier! Wie gehts leute?


----------



## ragahav

Hello all and a very goodmorning....just back from gym...dropping in for few minutes, just to greet...then shower, meditation, third meal and work (which is quite a lot by the way)...will come again after 4-5 hrs....  ....


----------



## Rickski

Morning Rag


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning! I am DOMmed up and can't twist my torso. Looks like climbings off the cards. 

Oh and I haz a mango.


----------



## solidcecil

morning all. hows you?

:yawn:


----------



## robc

hey ricks, GB, rag and solid!

just had some egg soldiers hehe felt like being a kid again


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> hey ricks, GB, rag and solid!
> 
> just had some egg soldiers hehe felt like being a kid again


haha i had 8 scrambled eggs this morning at 7 and feel a bit ill


----------



## Gym Bunny

I had mango! eggs and spinach. Nom nom nom


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> haha i had 8 scrambled eggs this morning at 7 and feel a bit ill


 :lol:

I am not much a fan of them any more too kind of watery for my liking, but 8! blimey I only have 3-4 hehe


----------



## clairey.h

heelllllooooo everyone

how are we all today, the sun may not be shining but who gives a sh*t (i do...lol)

quick visit will catch up properly later..........really cant be feckered to read all the missed posts so what did I miss?????????????????

any juicey gossip, any love trists.............any heated dabates, any arguing.........

sorry my bad forgot this is the bronze thread and we are all super lovely and friends in here..........lol


----------



## ryoken

just popping in very quick before dashing out lol!

hello and goodmorning hope your all doing well and enjoying life as much as me!

i had 10 egg whites and 2 yokes all swallowed raw

then 100grms of oats

and 2 pints of water

and yep as ussaul im feeling slightly ill after (do every morning tbh i hate eating in the morning)

well thats me so will see you all later hope you all have a wonderfull day:bounce: :beer:


----------



## ragahav

Hey robc, solid, claire, Goosey, max, ricks, ryoken, Jem and GB ...


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> just popping in very quick before dashing out lol!
> 
> hello and goodmorning hope your all doing well and enjoying life as much as me!
> 
> i had 10 egg whites and 2 yokes all swallowed raw
> 
> then 100grms of oats
> 
> and 2 pints of water
> 
> and yep as ussaul im feeling slightly ill after (do every morning tbh i hate eating in the morning)
> 
> well thats me so will see you all later hope you all have a wonderfull day:bounce: :beer:


hey busy fella ..what are you upto


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> just popping in very quick before dashing out lol!
> 
> hello and goodmorning hope your all doing well and enjoying life as much as me!
> 
> i had 10 egg whites and 2 yokes all swallowed raw
> 
> then 100grms of oats
> 
> and 2 pints of water
> 
> and yep as ussaul im feeling slightly ill after (do every morning tbh i hate eating in the morning)
> 
> well thats me so will see you all later hope you all have a wonderfull day:bounce: :beer:


LOL *uuuggh*


----------



## ryoken

ragahav said:


> hey busy fella ..what are you upto


had to log back in quick lol!

im going to take the kids out till 2pm then off to the gym to try and smash some pb's on chest then off round to spen a nice night with the missis (we live sperate at the moment after a split last year but will be moving back soon) and thats about it right got to go love you all!

does it show im in a great mood lol:lol:


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> had to log back in quick lol!
> 
> im going to take the kids out till 2pm then off to the gym to try and smash some pb's on chest then off round to spen a nice night with the missis (we live sperate at the moment after a split last year but will be* moving back soon*) and thats about it right got to go love you all!
> 
> does it show im in a great mood lol:lol:


Good to hear that after so many stories of splitting couples here ..you do look cheered up buddy ....great


----------



## ragahav

anyone planning anything special for this weekend


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> anyone planning anything special for this weekend


Was supposed to be going climbing but it's now raining :cursing:

My flatmate has given me her summer cold but I'm a dosing up on lemsip and hope to be fine for my rugby match tomorrow....so now all I gotta do is clean the flat. Ho hum. :bounce:

You?


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> had to log back in quick lol!
> 
> im going to take the kids out till 2pm then off to the gym to try and smash some pb's on chest then off round to spen a nice night with the missis (we live sperate at the moment after a split last year but will be moving back soon) and thats about it right got to go love you all!
> 
> does it show im in a great mood lol:lol:


yea lol have a great day mate and smash the sh*t out of those PB's!!


----------



## ragahav

Well I not that special.. I have to wrap up a project...o ya I too have to clean my room ..


----------



## ragahav

Hey GB hows your flatmate and neighbor problem ?


----------



## ragahav

okk..the thread is so dull ..seems people come alive only when I am gone :confused1: ..

I am off to my fourth meal ..catch ya'l later


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> Hey GB hows your flatmate and neighbor problem ?


Neighbour problem sorted as before we could go talk to him the flat above him send an official complaint to landlord.

Flatmate.....I have purchased laxatives, but came up with a more cruel thing to do first. I sent the following email link round my workgroup....of which he is a member.

So we'll see how he reacts to that. Mwahahahhahahahah! :devil2:


----------



## Tommy10

Hi all

Just tuckin in to sum peanut butter n banana sandwiches before my legs session, then tidy up time


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Neighbour problem sorted as before we could go talk to him the flat above him send an official complaint to landlord.
> 
> Flatmate.....I have purchased laxatives, but came up with a more cruel thing to do first. I sent the following email link round my workgroup....of which he is a member.
> 
> So we'll see how he reacts to that. Mwahahahhahahahah! :devil2:


what the hell! what problems are you having, sorry if I missed that!


----------



## Mad7

Hello guys and gals..................

Not posted in here for a while so I thought I would come in to say hello :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

RobC - Hows the training going ??

Goose - Looking good in the new Avvy, something's working

Max - Top 10 of reps, do we need to bow ...ha ha ha

Jem - Looking very sweet in the Avvy, checked out your photo's and great work. Well done with the chin ups:thumbup1:

WA - Still working hard. Never get bored at looking at your back ........lol

G Bunny - How the tackle coming....lol (rugby that is sweety)

Rajahav - Could do with a heads up on the pages I missed.

Rickski - How you doing bif fella. Still pushing the iron hard I hope

Claire H - Keep up with the cardio and dont forget to keep you man in tow................lol

Ryoken - Keep working hard mate, good top read you posts

Pelayo - You get about a bit. Been reading your other posts on the site

BigBob - ???????? (has anyone heard from him ?

Sorry for the others I have missed but like I said I need to catch up on some reading

Keep working hard and posting hard you bronzers and silvers :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> what the hell! what problems are you having, sorry if I missed that!


Neighbour above playing music and watching movies with surround sound at 3am. But that's sorted.

My flatmate has joined a cult, not a church, and is preaching, among other things the natural role of women as servants to men. No such thing as evolution. That we will be sorry as Jesus is coming back and we will be judged and all kinds of religious dogmatic crap.


----------



## badger

Gym Bunny said:


> Neighbour above playing music and watching movies with surround sound at 3am. But that's sorted.
> 
> My flatmate has joined a cult, not a church, and is preaching, among other things the natural role of women as servants to men. No such thing as evolution. That we will be sorry as Jesus is coming back and we will be judged and all kinds of religious dogmatic crap.


Nah not wearing that GB, more religious brainwashing b0llocks when will these people learn that if thats their views fine but the rest of us don't need to hear + aren't interested in hearing them 24/7. Hope the laxatives kick in and he sh1ts himself mid sermon :lol: . Just been to pictures to watch that new film "Fighting" what a load of sh1te thats 2 hrs of my life i aint getting back, i wasn't expecting an epic, just a good old fashioned no brainer action movie a'la jean claude van damme'y from the 90's sort of film but there's only 4 fights in it and the choreography is p1ss poor at best !

On a good note had an excellent chinese buffet afterwards which was f*cking lush and had an interesting conversation with the cantonese waiter about my dragon tattoo which has sprung some ideas for a new tat that i fancy. :beer:


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Neighbour above playing music and watching movies with surround sound at 3am. But that's sorted.
> 
> good.
> 
> My flatmate has joined a cult, not a church, and is preaching, among other things the natural role of women as servants to men. No such thing as evolution. That we will be sorry as Jesus is coming back and we will be judged and all kinds of religious dogmatic crap.


oh dear me.

http://realvideosite.com/Funny_2104_Family-Guy-vs-Christianity

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

50 seconds in LOL


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> RobC - Hows the training going ??


Hi mate hope your well.

Training is going good, I gained 11 lbs using epistane and have kept every lb of it too woohoo. diet is good and I'm keeping my training intense! all in all going very well thanks.

you?


----------



## robc

badger said:


> Nah not wearing that GB, more religious brainwashing b0llocks when will these people learn that if thats their views fine but the rest of us don't need to hear + aren't interested in hearing them 24/7. Hope the laxatives kick in and he sh1ts himself mid sermon :lol: . Just been to pictures to watch that new film "Fighting" what a load of sh1te thats 2 hrs of my life i aint getting back, i wasn't expecting an epic, *just a good old fashioned no brainer action movie a'la jean claude van damme'y from the 90's sort of film* but there's only 4 fights in it and the choreography is p1ss poor at best !
> 
> On a good note had an excellent chinese buffet afterwards which was f*cking lush and had an interesting conversation with the cantonese waiter about my dragon tattoo which has sprung some ideas for a new tat that i fancy. :beer:


I am a massive fan of old jcvd! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

grew up watching kickboxer, bloodsport, no retreat, double impact, etcetc

awesome movies! not the most realistic as such but ya know, all round good fun


----------



## robc

In fact you have reminded me to see JCVD !

Good man!!


----------



## Mad7

robc said:


> Hi mate hope your well.
> 
> Training is going good, I gained 11 lbs using epistane and have kept every lb of it too woohoo. diet is good and I'm keeping my training intense! all in all going very well thanks.
> 
> you?


Been off the boil lately with thetraining as loads of stuff going on. Hopefully getting back into it next week.

epistane - tell me more ???


----------



## robc

Mad7 said:


> Been off the boil lately with thetraining as loads of stuff going on. Hopefully getting back into it next week.
> 
> epistane - tell me more ???


It's a designer steroid.. I cannot get hold of the usual gear so I gave it a go. It has long standing good rep as a decent starter, and I fancied trying it out myself, see how I feel on it see what the crack is about... heard DS's are rubbish and just to get proper gear, well all good and said but if one cannot then what alternative does one have heh.

Anyways, all in all I had no problems with it to be honest, no bad sides that I am aware of... and hell did I notice a difference! blasted through training, gained lean weight, sense of well being like nothing else! when my gf found out I was going to try it she was like oh no you wont rage will you lol, but no if anything it chilled me out even more. (I'm quite laid back as it is)

So yea a good experience and I am giving it another go and upping the dose to 40mg ED instead of 30mg this time.

PCT just done and I feel great, so just letting my body get back into normality and so on before the next cycle.


----------



## badger

nice one mate, long time no speak stranger  . Great news bout the cycle, i find out i'm chilled out even when bang full of test or tren, odd, but known i've been odd for years. DON'T go to watch the "Fighter" honestly it was utter sh1te i was glad half way through when 1 of my contacts came out thats how sh1te it is.

Glad you'rre well mate, take care pal


----------



## clairey.h

hi all, please say hello to the newest member of my family





aaaaawwwwwwwww

trying to get her used to my dog at the moment..........easier said than done.....lol


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> My flatmate has joined a cult, not a church, and is preaching, among other things the natural role of women as servants to men. No such thing as evolution. That we will be sorry as Jesus is coming back and we will be judged and all kinds of religious dogmatic crap.


Pillock......just knock him out.....:laugh:



robc said:


> oh dear me.
> 
> http://realvideosite.com/Funny_2104_Family-Guy-vs-Christianity
> 
> LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL! 



clairey.h said:


> hi all, please say hello to the newest member of my family
> 
> View attachment 26058
> 
> 
> View attachment 26059
> 
> 
> aaaaawwwwwwwww
> 
> trying to get her used to my dog at the moment..........easier said than done.....lol


 :wub:

Awww...I want one.....I mean, another one lol...


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> anyone planning anything special for this weekend





Mad7 said:


> Hello guys and gals..................
> 
> Claire H - Keep up with the cardio and dont forget to keep you man in tow................lol
> 
> Keep working hard and posting hard you bronzers and silvers :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


bloody hell need a thick piece of rope for that....lol


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> :wub:
> 
> Awww...I want one.....I mean, another one lol...


I left her brother behind if you wanted to get it.......lol only in flitwick............there was only three in the litter


----------



## Rickski

Evening all.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Evening! Anything fun planned?


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> I left her brother behind if you wanted to get it.......lol only in flitwick............there was only three in the litter


My cat wouldn't talk to me ever, lol. Her brother used to bully her loads!!! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

ok so I leave here for few hour and you all peeps start gabbing behind my back

:bounce: THIS IS NOT DONE :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> hi all, please say hello to the newest member of my family
> 
> View attachment 26058
> 
> 
> View attachment 26059
> 
> 
> aaaaawwwwwwwww
> 
> trying to get her used to my dog at the moment..........easier said than done.....lol


cho chweet ..


----------



## ragahav

Mad7 said:


> Hello guys and gals..................
> 
> Not posted in here for a while so I thought I would come in to say hello :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> RobC - Hows the training going ??
> 
> Goose - Looking good in the new Avvy, something's working
> 
> Max - Top 10 of reps, do we need to bow ...ha ha ha
> 
> Jem - Looking very sweet in the Avvy, checked out your photo's and great work. Well done with the chin ups:thumbup1:
> 
> WA - Still working hard. Never get bored at looking at your back ........lol
> 
> G Bunny - How the tackle coming....lol (rugby that is sweety)
> 
> *Rajahav - Could do with a heads up on the pages I missed. *
> 
> Rickski - How you doing bif fella. Still pushing the iron hard I hope
> 
> Claire H - Keep up with the cardio and dont forget to keep you man in tow................lol
> 
> Ryoken - Keep working hard mate, good top read you posts
> 
> Pelayo - You get about a bit. Been reading your other posts on the site
> 
> BigBob - ???????? (has anyone heard from him ?
> 
> Sorry for the others I have missed but like I said I need to catch up on some reading
> 
> Keep working hard and posting hard you bronzers and silvers :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Hey *Mad *good to see you here ..what have you been upto ..as for heads up, nothing much except *Jem *broke my heart when she declared that I will never be the number one in her life and it was and will always be *claire *...after few dedicated pages of *Jenclaire romping*, before I could tender my broken heart the damn paparazzis leaked the pictures of *claire *and *Jem *together ( :lol: )..and when I threatened Jem to tell eveything to Rob, she outsmarted me saying that Rob was very much in this together with her (Ah she is like the master puppeteer, wrapping everyone around her fingers :angry: ) ...there is no word from Uncle Bob, seems it will be too long before we all get to see him again here.. .*GB *discussed her troubles and we suggested the satanist plan for her to seek revenge on her deluded roommate and pesky neighbor (actually to tell you the truth this incident has made me realize that *GB *and *me *are more alike, she has the same devilish streak like mine) ... *Max* was as usual the stud, although he hasn't claim anyone new yet (he intends to, now that he is in top 10 most wanted ) and yes * he and Zeus *had a tender moment when *Zeus *whole heartedly gave the *number one bloke of the thread title *to him (Ah this lovvy dovvy couple always fill my heart with emotions everytime I see their posts together :tears: ) ...there was a brief period of french language fiesta *started by Jem and GB *where *Rob *was showing his IT skills by using google translator. *Badger *and *Ricks *come and go every now and then *Leafman* had found new home for his dog (the dog which looks like the cross breed between cute panda and dog ) ..*Mak *has been conspicuous by his absence, just came to know that he has bruised his lungs while *kissing/smooching two hot persons* (deliberate) at same time. (* come to think about it, isn't this weird that at the same time* *Zeus *also tore his pec and lips and *Max *was also absent at the same time, is there any relation :innocent: , just saying..ah this wicked mind takes you to places :innocent: ) .... *Goosey *has put up his new pic and trying to impress everyone here .(Ah..show off)...*WA *is..err well she has been up to herself lately and so has *Ryoken * who by the way is getting back with his ex .. .... as for me I am still busy with my university stuff ..hope all this helps you in catching up

P.S: *This synopsis was meant for everyone.* The author takes no responsibility, whatsoever, of any misinterpretation of facts as such. Every detail has been verified to the best of the ability of the author. *For legal issues contact: sue_my_ar*[email protected]*


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> How have things been this last wee while?


Hey KJ long time no see ..what have you been upto ..


----------



## ragahav

Where is everyone :bounce: ...


----------



## badger

just logged in Rag, been to see my gran cos she's going back to the coast tomorrow then popped in to see my mates new dog. Got some chicken grilling downstairs gonna shovel that and some cottage cheese down my neck in a minute while i have half hour on here to try and catch up with peeps, what u upto ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> just logged in Rag, been to see my gran cos she's going back to the coast tomorrow then popped in to see my mates new dog. Got some chicken grilling downstairs gonna shovel that and some cottage cheese down my neck in a minute while i have half hour on here to try and catch up with peeps, what u upto ?


Well I have been busy with the univ stuff..I have to hear from them, mailed them already about my current status ... hopefully things will become more clearer by next week ... also at work I have to wrap up a project now so that is it ..training going fine .. how old is your gran


----------



## badger

my gran turned 80 earlier this year, you wouldn't know it though she's got a caravan out at the coast where she lives during the summer then she comes home in the winter. She never stops she's out ballroom dancing 3 nights a week and bingo 2 days she never stops, puts me to shame at times when i'm feeling knackered i hope i'm like that at her age. You got any plans for Sat night ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> my gran turned 80 earlier this year, you wouldn't know it though she's got a caravan out at the coast where she lives during the summer then she comes home in the winter. She never stops she's out ballroom dancing 3 nights a week and bingo 2 days she never stops, puts me to shame at times when i'm feeling knackered i hope i'm like that at her age. You got any plans for Sat night ?


ya older generation people were strong I think, My grandfather died at 88 something but till the end he was fit as fettle, he was walking, talking, healthy till just 3 days before his death when he slipped in coma.. similarly my other grandmother, she was 97 at the time of her death ..total healthy and walking inspite of an injury in her leg ..........

as for sat night ..

nothing special considering that it's already past mid night Saturday here 

actually these days I feel restless, until I get the clear picture about my univ results and everything is finalized I don't think I will be able to do anything else except gymming .. just dropped in here to have a chat before I bunk in bed ..which should have been an hour earlier, but I am not feeling sleepy yet


----------



## badger

Sorry mate forgot you're east of us, just coming up on 8pm here and absolutely p1ssing down with rain has been most of the day :angry: if my replies are a bit sporadic it's cos i keep nipping off downstairs to make sure my chickens not burning, rock n roll lifestyle eh ? Hoping weathers gonna be nicer tomorrow so i can take the dog out for a good long walk, just having a relaxing weekend this cos it's bank hol weekend next week so i'll be on it for most of it.


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> *Sorry mate forgot* you're east of us, just coming up on 8pm here and absolutely p1ssing down with rain has been most of the day :angry: if my replies are a *bit sporadic it's cos i keep nipping off downstairs to make sure my chickens not burning,* rock n roll lifestyle eh ? Hoping weathers gonna be nicer tomorrow so i can take the dog out for a good long walk, just having a relaxing weekend this cos it's bank hol weekend next week so i'll be on it for most of it.


No worries....do you live alone ..I mean apart from your dog


----------



## badger

No mate there's me, my wife (Sam) and our Diese. No kids unfortunately but have a big extended family of nieces and nephews and friends who have children so there's plenty of young uns round to make me chuckle with their antics. Fingers crossed for next week uni stuff going well, what bout you do live with family ?


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> No mate there's me, my wife (Sam) and our Diese. No kids unfortunately but have a big extended family of nieces and nephews and friends who have children so there's plenty of young uns round to make me chuckle with their antics. Fingers crossed for next week uni stuff going well, what bout you do live with family ?


Nah .. I am single and live alone ..I am working in a research lab as a research engineer ..my family lives in other state (my home town) ...


----------



## ragahav

how long have you been training ..


----------



## badger

Been p1ssing about with weights on and off for years but properly seriously for about 2yrs now, biggest thing to let me down is my diet which i'm trying to address now, eat more and cleaner cos it's the main thing that holds me back. That and my love of pies and pints :lol: .


----------



## ragahav

ya you are right there ..even I too had started playing with weights 2.5 years back .."playing" because my routine was sh!t and so was my diet, there was nobody to guide or give advice ...

it has been only since last one year or so that I have started training knowledgeably.. I have still to sort my diet and training but it's way much better then the earlier version .......


----------



## badger

Mines getting there, helluva lot better than it was but still a long long way to go. But onwards and upwards mate. Off to spend some time with Sam so i'll bid you good night and take care pal. catch up soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

I too am going now ..good night to you too ..nice talking to ya' catch up later 

cya


----------



## ragahav

okk peeps wrapping up now .......feeling sleepy and tired..happy weekend ....

For those who joined in later here is link to my latest synopsis .....

Goodnight ... 

cya all tomorrow


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## ragahav

hey ricks....

Morning all of you....


----------



## ragahav

off to second meal ....will join in again after couple of hrs.....


----------



## clairey.h

morning all...............

made it through the night kitten and dog in tact.........pmsl

shes even jumped on his back a few times to use him as a ledge to get of the sofa, the dog just looks at me all forlorn like 'what it this'

now its the test the kitten and my son................lol

very entertaining as always rag......................

my personnel fav bit is

For legal issues contact: sue_my_ar*[email protected]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what does everyone else have planned............ :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> morning all...............
> 
> made it through the night kitten and dog in tact.........pmsl
> 
> shes even jumped on his back a few times to use him as a ledge to get of the sofa, the dog just looks at me all forlorn like 'what it this'
> 
> now its the test the kitten and my son................lol
> 
> very entertaining as always rag......................
> 
> my personnel fav bit is
> 
> For legal issues contact: sue_my_ar*[email protected]
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what does everyone else have planned............ :thumb:


Hey Claire,

Morning to you too ... I am glad that I could bring smile to some faces here on board .. 

Your dog sounds like a gentleman ...I once had a cute pup and he was always running after kittens twice his size, always kept neighborhood kittens on their paws :laugh:..........

It's Sunday afternoon here and I am thinking of finishing off with the remaining work ...........

How about you ...


----------



## clairey.h

today...........

tidy house

sort out mount kilamanjaro of washing and ironing....................

go tescos

take kids swimming

cook dinner

yah fun fun fun......lol

kitten must be feeling at home shes gone and started drinking my sons cereal milk........whilst hes still eating............pmsl


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> today...........
> 
> tidy house
> 
> *sort out mount kilamanjaro of washing and ironing*....................
> 
> go tescos
> 
> take kids swimming
> 
> cook dinner
> 
> yah fun fun fun......lol
> 
> kitten must be feeling at home shes gone and* started drinking my sons cereal milk........whilst hes still eating*............pmsl


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## badger

Morning all, just got back with dog been out round the lake for a couple of hours this morning was well nice, really quiet everyone still in bed. Saw a family of canada geese with a little flock of goslings only looked a couple days old at most tiny little things.


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> Morning all, just got back with dog been out round the lake for a couple of hours this morning was well nice, really quiet everyone still in bed. Saw a family of canada geese with a little flock of goslings only looked a couple days old at most tiny little things.


sounds nice....blowing a gale here.....rain just started pelting the window...decided to stop in bed, read the papers and drink coffee...oh and do things on my laptop


----------



## badger

Don't blame you mate, looking out window it's starting to get cloudy and gonna 4rse it down with rain soon here. Up real early all week and it's been like it everyday, sets off nice then goe's sh1tty by about half nine ten so thought i'd get up and get the dog out nice and early so he still gets his walk while it's still nice.

How's Rag this morning working hard again ? no rest for the wicked you know ? 

Flicking between here and teletext holidays page, dreaming of Caribbean beaches. Dom rep or Cuba's looking good in Oct time hopefully, ligging out on beach and scuba diving for a week fingers crossed.


----------



## IanStu

well plans to stay in bed just been scuppered, forgot I had promised to take one of my boys out for a run...he wants to lose a bit of weight for his football team....so its on with the shorts and out into the rain, hopefully I won't dissolve :thumbup1:


----------



## badger

Arrghh, be reight mate it'll wake you up if nowt else plus you'll feel better for it(aftewards of course) how olds your lad ?


----------



## IanStu

got twin 13 year olds mate...a handfull but good fun...right off now...back later


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning people! It's raining and I have a rugby match this afternoon. WOOOOOOOO!!!!! Sliding tackles FTW! Though my cold seems worse and I'm having trouble breathing. Still, gonna try and beg the coach to let me play.

Claire I love the kitten's adventures. Sounds like she has assumed ownership of your family.

Here's a pic of one of our kittens, he is almost 20 now!


----------



## badger

Got watch them ginners GB, fiery little fckers :laugh:, 20 that's some age for a cat aint it ? did you get your mad preacher flatmate sorted out yet or is it a work in progress ?


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> got twin 13 year olds mate...a handfull but good fun...right off now...back later


twin teenage boys......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: as if one teenage boy wouldnt cause enough trouble......lol

bet they get into all sorts.........then again I maybe judging everyone elses kids by my own............. :lol: :lol: :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! It's raining and I have a rugby match this afternoon. WOOOOOOOO!!!!! Sliding tackles FTW! Though my cold seems worse and I'm having trouble breathing. Still, gonna try and beg the coach to let me play.
> 
> Claire I love the kitten's adventures. Sounds like she has assumed ownership of your family.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of our kittens, he is almost 20 now!


20 wow............you must have looked after her well................ :thumb:

I think we have deceidedon a name, my daughter wants to call her sofie :confused1:

but i think we have settled on lolly


----------



## Gym Bunny

badger said:


> Got watch them ginners GB, fiery little fckers :laugh:, 20 that's some age for a cat aint it ? did you get your mad preacher flatmate sorted out yet or is it a work in progress ?


That's a work in progress. He is away for the weekend at a religious meet. I've been talking to my other flatmates and we can't force him to move out...but are now seriously contemplating moving out ourselves. If we all move out the landlord will just terminate the contract so we wouldn't have to find replacements for us. May see if we can find a flat with a balcony and sea view. I'd miss the garden, but peace would be even sweeter.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I grew up on a farm so all our cats were farm cats. The first was Whisky, then we had Gussy, who was effectively a tiger...scaled down. She used to see dogs off!

Her daughter was Lindsey, and we had Jimmy, in the pic, and Tigger.


----------



## clairey.h

I had a cat called whisky to when I was growing up....well actually she was my dads cat when he was a teenager, she lived for so long she was mine until I was about 9...........

all my pets live and live, my rabbit lived till it was 11, my last goldfish to die was 10 and I brought it from a fair with a fin missing so did well there...........lol

lets hope it continues, I cant even watch an animal film without blubing....even when they live..................


----------



## clairey.h

oh oh oh I got a red pip........pmsl

must be my charm and intellect..............my extensive knowledge of all things realted to the body and what it takes to build it..................

uuuummmmmmmmmmm

what do you think????????????


----------



## solidcecil

top of de morning to ya all. (irish accent)


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Don't blame you mate, looking out window it's starting to get cloudy and gonna 4rse it down with rain soon here. Up real early all week and it's been like it everyday, sets off nice then goe's sh1tty by about half nine ten so thought i'd get up and get the dog out nice and early so he still gets his walk while it's still nice.
> 
> How's Rag this morning working hard again ? no rest for the wicked you know ?
> 
> Flicking between here and teletext holidays page, dreaming of Caribbean beaches. Dom rep or Cuba's looking good in Oct time hopefully, ligging out on beach and scuba diving for a week fingers crossed.


Hey Badge,

Morning mate ..it's weird naa...here its hot humid and sunny and people are wishing to have a pour down and there you are amid rainy clouds...

I have been doing nothing since morning actually ..wanted to do some project work but I am not feeling like, this univ stuff is keeping me preoccupied..I am restless so just hopping in and out of UKM  ...I take that you read my synopsis, going by the wicked comment  .......hey you better stall your holiday plans for now all this swine flu and **** ..its getting serious....


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *twin teenage boys.*........ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: as if one teenage boy wouldnt cause enough trouble......lol
> 
> bet they get into all sorts.........then again I maybe judging everyone elses kids by my own............. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 20 wow............you must have looked after her well................ :thumb:
> 
> I think we have deceidedon a name, *my daughter wants to call her sofie * :confused1:
> 
> *
> but i think we have settled on lolly*


how old are you boys claire ..

IMO actually your daughter's suggestion seems more appropriate, since the kitten is acting like a prince


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> That's a work in progress. He is away for the weekend at a religious meet. I've been talking to my other flatmates and we can't force him to move out...but are now seriously contemplating moving out ourselves. If we all move out the landlord will just terminate the contract so we wouldn't have to find replacements for us. May see if we can find a flat with a balcony and sea view. I'd miss the garden, but peace would be even sweeter.


Hey GB, hold your fortress tight..remember I am in this with you always...we can scheme together to get your flatmate evicted ...you know me :devil2: ..we can be devil buddies


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! It's raining and I have a rugby match this afternoon. WOOOOOOOO!!!!! Sliding tackles FTW! Though my cold seems worse and I'm having trouble breathing. Still, gonna try and beg the coach to let me play.
> 
> Claire I love the kitten's adventures. Sounds like she has assumed ownership of your family.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of our kittens, he is almost 20 now!


Aw...lol as it's turned into a cat thread.....I'll hijack a bit....

This is Angel (who isn't - not even nearly) - She's 6 or 7 now



And her and her brother Spike (RIP) the day we brought them home - they were about 9 weeks old here....


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> oh oh oh I got a red pip........pmsl
> 
> must be my charm and intellect..............my extensive knowledge of all things realted to the body and what it takes to build it..................
> 
> uuuummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> what do you think????????????


congrats claire ..the red blob does signify ones extensive knowledge and charm :hint: :hint: :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Beklet said:


> Aw...lol as it's turned into a cat thread.....I'll hijack a bit....
> 
> This is Angel (who isn't - not even nearly) - She's 6 or 7 now
> 
> View attachment 26075
> 
> 
> And her and her brother Spike (RIP) the day we brought them home - they were about 9 weeks old here....
> 
> View attachment 26076
> View attachment 26077


The last one is too cute...


----------



## ragahav

Where is Jem today :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

No idea. I am gonna head out shortly for my rugby match. In the rain! 

The red pip does indeed signal extreme training knowledge and prowess. I think a whole 10 of my reps came from that. :lol:

Beklet...AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! Da cuteness!

Rag, I'm gonna be out all day but did you want me to cast my eye over your letter of motivation?


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> No idea. I am gonna head out shortly for my rugby match. In the rain!
> 
> The red pip does indeed signal extreme training knowledge and prowess. I think a whole 10 of my reps came from that. :lol:
> 
> Beklet...AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! Da cuteness!
> 
> Rag, I'm gonna be out all day but did you want me to cast my eye over your letter of motivation?


Nah actually everything has been submitted now ..so no need but I seriously wish that if we had met earlier it would have been great ...

enjoy your rainy rugby


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps ...off to my fouth meal ..don't know when I will be back ..anyway it's getting monologue here for me ..so peace out ..catch ya''ll later


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Where is Jem today :bounce: :bounce:


Did someone call .....just back from gym :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Aw...lol as it's turned into a cat thread.....I'll hijack a bit....
> 
> This is Angel (who isn't - not even nearly) - She's 6 or 7 now
> 
> View attachment 26075
> 
> 
> And her and her brother Spike (RIP) the day we brought them home - they were about 9 weeks old here....
> 
> View attachment 26076
> View attachment 26077


 :blush: :blush: aww they are lovely...................and even better they are named after my all time fav program........ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

it seems like the name sofie has stuck, so we have two catfish named lidia and lilly a dog named ozzie (I thought it would be amusing to cat the cat sharon.....but no)

and a cat called sofie, 4 goldfish all named after spongebob characters....................

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh oh oh I got a red pip........pmsl
> 
> must be my charm and intellect..............my extensive knowledge of all things realted to the body and what it takes to build it..................
> 
> uuuummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> what do you think????????????


Clearly its all the saucy pics of yourself you harlot ........& your sensitivity to others feelings ....... :whistling:  xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :blush: :blush: aww they are lovely...................and even better they are named after my all time fav program........ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> it seems like the name sofie has stuck, so we have two catfish named lidia and lilly a dog named ozzie (I thought it would be amusing to cat the cat sharon.....but no)
> 
> and a cat called sofie, 4 goldfish all named after spongebob characters....................
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My cat is called Monkey - here he is with one beautiful owner ....ahem....that's moi :thumb:

....erm cannot find pics - tis in me profile though...


----------



## Jem

MONKEY MAGIC !


----------



## clairey.h

me and rob were p**sed up one night and rang up channel 4 to buy the complete set on monkey on dvd..........

luckly they rang me back about a week later saying did I want to go ahead as it was a couple of hundred pounds.......pmsl

I had forgotton about it until they called..............

and jem hunni am inbetween unpacking shopping, making a stew and feeding kids so bear with me..............


----------



## clairey.h

I said bear with me....where the feck have you gone...............pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> me and rob were p**sed up one night and rang up channel 4 to buy the complete set on monkey on dvd..........
> 
> luckly they rang me back about a week later saying did I want to go ahead as it was a couple of hundred pounds.......pmsl
> 
> I had forgotton about it until they called..............
> 
> and jem hunni am inbetween unpacking shopping, making a stew and feeding kids so bear with me..............


that's quite alright me dear - I am just sitting in my mess ....messy living room I hasten to add ....not excrement .... :lol: ...if blokes can do it then why cant we ?

Well, I am trying to sit in it, but the twitch is kicking in ...I am a bit obsessive compulsive about these things...I will be hoovering in a matter of minutes...

OMG I cannot believe you did that ...was a good job they checked with you ! PMSL :beer:

So wassup - cute kitty hun...

erm what happened to the neighbours cat ? did you find it ?

....you do not have a good track record as I recall ...


----------



## Jem

.....and ?


----------



## clairey.h

yes it came back.......pmsl

to be honest it not her cat it belongs to someone who lives in the next street, but she started feeding it (shes a proper dr dolittle) and it stayed.........in fairness to her though it wasnt looked after by its previous owners its fur was so matted it had to shaved off...............

but it came back a day after she did.....so all good...................

my mate is one of these obsessive people who have cleaned up after cooking dinner before she has even eaten it.................it does my head in shes so clean and tidy...........but she does my kitchen when she comes round cause im a tad lazy and have better things to do..........like pick my toenails......................uurrgggghhhhh


----------



## clairey.h

tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> View attachment 26087
> 
> 
> MONKEY MAGIC !


ah she looks so beautiful ...sigh

P.S : The cat looks good too

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

knock knock ...anybody there


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> knock knock ...anybody there


IM HERE but i don't think im in the gang:lol:


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> IM HERE but i don't think im in the gang:lol:


you will be if you keep your ars* more frequent here :lol:

what's up


----------



## Beklet

Pelayo said:


> IM HERE but i don't think im in the gang:lol:


Neither am I - I just gatecrash occasionally


----------



## ragahav

Beklet said:


> Neither am I - I just gatecrash occasionally


so what is keeping you from being more visible here ...don't you like the ancient hobby of mankind i.e talking trash :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> you will be if you keep your ars* more frequent here :lol:
> 
> what's up


Had a lazy Sunday Mr.....all pork chops n apple sauce....its a rest day for me:thumb:...and boy do I need it

where are u ...in the US?


----------



## ragahav

Pelayo said:


> Had a lazy Sunday Mr.....all pork chops n apple sauce....its a rest day for me:thumb:...and boy do I need it
> 
> where are u ...in the US?


nope ..i am in India buddy ....I have applied to US univ this year ..its in the process ....what do you do for work ?


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> nope ..i am in India buddy ....I have applied to US univ this year ..its in the process ....what do you do for work ?


India....Cool.....are u from there?

Im not working at the Mo, got 2 interviews next Wk, so hope things change soon...otherwise in in Sales


----------



## ragahav

Yup I am an Indian  ....

best of luck with the interviews ..


----------



## Tommy10

ragahav said:


> Yup I am an Indian  ....
> 
> best of luck with the interviews ..


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WE WON!!!!! 50:5 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> WE WON!!!!! 50:5 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

THE BUNNY ROCKS

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## badger

nice one GB more like annihilated than won. :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

i just thought i would share this in here!!!

MY 1,000th POST!


----------



## leafman

hello all wow gb whats goin on with the hugeeeee wrighting :lol:

So did u win :lol:


----------



## Beklet

ragahav said:


> so what is keeping you from being more visible here ...don't you like the ancient hobby of mankind i.e talking trash :thumb:


I do.....but I don't really know many people, they're all ongoing conversations and I feel like I'm butting in - moves so fast I tend to lose the plot :laugh::laugh:


----------



## stevep1941

YES finally i'm in the bronze club woohoo!!!!!!

Silver here i come!


----------



## Gym Bunny

stevep1941 said:


> YES finally i'm in the bronze club woohoo!!!!!!
> 
> Silver here i come!


Hey Steve...I notice you are standing in front of a rather nice rock face...Climber perchance? :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Steve...I notice you are standing in front of a rather nice rock face...Climber perchance? :thumb:


nah sorry its actually rockface from mount tumbledown in the falklands:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

solidcecil said:


> i just thought i would share this in here!!!
> 
> MY 1,000th POST!


so no one cares about my big news then :sad:


----------



## ragahav

hey everybody,

a very goodmorning....so hows is everyone........just came back from gym and dropped in for a quick hello......


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> WE WON!!!!! 50:5 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


congrats.....GB....


----------



## solidcecil

morning all and rag hows you? been gym already?!


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> so no one cares about my big news then :sad:


no mate we do care......congrats for you have made it so far....we all are proud of you


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> morning all and rag hows you? been gym already?!


hey solid,

didn't expect too see you so early......ya gymming done ..I was actually late today..went to bed late last night


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i got the day off so im not rushing about getting ready.

good sesion? haha thats too early bro! im still alf asleep


----------



## ragahav

ok ... catch ya'll later ...going for shower then meditation,meal and off to lab...will log in from lab  ....cya


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> yeah i got the day off so im not rushing about getting ready.
> 
> good sesion? haha thats too early bro! im still alf asleep


here its nearly noon...ok cya later


----------



## IanStu

At work bored...supposed to be typing out a load of invoices but just surfing instead....gotta knuckle down and do something....wish I was somewhere else :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> At work bored...supposed to be typing out a load of invoices but just surfing instead....gotta knuckle down and do something....*wish I was somewhere else* :confused1:


haha im just sat at home relaxing:whistling:

*and weres that? my bed? *


----------



## IanStu

cheers mate...that makes me feel a whole lot better :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> cheers mate...that makes me feel a whole lot better :cursing:


haha thought it would. well hav a nice day at work. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha thought it would. well hav a nice day at work. :thumb:


well thats not very likely...but going to the gym later about 2 pm, so focusing on that...chest and triceps....yeah fave day :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Morning guys,

Feeling rough today, eaten something dodgy at the weekend and hasnt agreed with me.. Lost nearly a stone since yesterday! havnt eaten since lunch yesterday.. Feel siht!


----------



## solidcecil

morning goose. thats not good! do you know what it is you ate?


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Feeling rough today, eaten something dodgy at the weekend and hasnt agreed with me.. Lost nearly a stone since yesterday! havnt eaten since lunch yesterday.. Feel siht!


lost a stone in a day...fcuk that is bad !


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> morning goose. thats not good! do you know what it is you ate?


Could be anything from the burgers, chicken, sausages or curry I had on the saturday :laugh:

Or maybe the lunch from yesterday.. aint got a clue..


----------



## solidcecil

well when i got mumps about a month ago i lost one and a half stone in 3days. but when i started back at the gym i put it strait back on within a week. thought it would take alot longer.


----------



## Goose

Yeah I should put it back on.. just hate not being able to eat!! im starving!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well when i got mumps about a month ago i lost one and a half stone in 3days. but when i started back at the gym i put it strait back on within a week. thought it would take alot longer.


assuming it was fat u lost, must have been a porker to start with

:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> assuming it was fat u lost, must have been a porker to start with
> 
> :laugh:


haha thanks mate nah i was about 8-9%bf at about 9-10% now due to bulking


----------



## Jem

Morning all !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Morning all !


morning hows you today?


----------



## Jem

erm fine - listen to you lot - like a load of old women pmsl ...


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm fine - listen to you lot - like a load of old women pmsl ...


haha why we like old women?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm fine - listen to you lot - like a load of old women pmsl ...


just call me Mrs IanStu!


----------



## IanStu

Hey Jem see you're in Birmingham...was in the Bullring yesterday buying some new stunning outfits for the summer...better be hot cause the're very skimpy....yes I looked like a knob, but i'm a sucker for tight clothes...anyway it was very busy...god there are some vile people about...got out of there pretty sharpish....not sure why I'm saying all this...just seems to be a random rant


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hey Jem see you're in Birmingham...was in the Bullring yesterday buying some new stunning outfits for the summer...better be hot cause the're very skimpy....yes I looked like a knob, but i'm a sucker for tight clothes...anyway it was very busy...god there are some vile people about...got out of there pretty sharpish....not sure why I'm saying all this...just seems to be a random rant


Yes there are a load of munters and skanks about at the moment it seems - I tend to go to Redditch, Solihull or Merry Hill to avoid town !!!

Skimpy clothing huh ...sounds good :lol: :lol: pics pics :laugh:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha why we like old women?


Let's see....moaning about weight probs, tiredness, having to work.....erm sorry have no clue where that idea came from ....:laugh:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

Hope everyone is as well as can be for a Monday morning!

I hope you feel better soon Goosey! x


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Let's see....moaning about weight probs, tiredness, having to work.....erm sorry have no clue where that idea came from ....:laugh:


All with genuine reasons :thumbup1:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Hope everyone is as well as can be for a Monday morning!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon Goosey! x


Thanks WA


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Let's see....moaning about weight probs, tiredness, having to work.....erm sorry have no clue where that idea came from ....:laugh:


haha you do have a point:lol:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Feeling rough today, eaten something dodgy at the weekend and hasnt agreed with me.. Lost nearly a stone since yesterday! havnt eaten since lunch yesterday.. Feel siht!


hey Goosey,

thats terrible mate...I hope you get better soon.........did you eat outside ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Morning all !


Morning Jem ..



Jem said:


> erm fine - listen to you lot - like a load of old women pmsl ...


very *Jemisque* ....:laugh:

well isn't this what this thread all about ..the all* "ings"* - wining, moaning, sharing, ranting, shouting ..


----------



## ragahav

by the way Jem you didn't comment on my latest Synopsis ... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Morning Rag - how's my favourite little bronzer ?


----------



## Jem

Page ????


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hey Goosey,
> 
> thats terrible mate...I hope you get better soon.........did you eat outside ...


BBQ was outside, was for a friends babys 1st birthday.

Felt fine though, and followed it up with an indian on the saturday evening.. Felt fine still.. woke up next day stomach felt bit groggy but OK.

Went to my dads restaurent in Twickenham and had really good food, but my stomach pains just got worse.. Not eaten since 

Starving..

Only have oats & protein, Rice and beef mince on me. Not sure what to eat if anything!?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Aw...lol as it's turned into a cat thread.....I'll hijack a bit....
> 
> This is Angel (who isn't - not even nearly) - She's 6 or 7 now
> 
> View attachment 26075
> 
> 
> And her and her brother Spike (RIP) the day we brought them home - they were about 9 weeks old here....
> 
> View attachment 26076
> View attachment 26077


Oh fab! I love a good hijack! 

Angel IS an Angel haha.... well she was when I was there anyway... didn't hiss or swear at me or anything 

Here are my little cherubs.... Faith and Buffy..... (theme here with the names hey? :lol: )


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Page ????


This is the *link *


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I do.....but I don't really know many people, they're all ongoing conversations and I feel like I'm butting in - moves so fast I tend to lose the plot :laugh::laugh:


All butts are welcome here Beklet - esp those with cute pussies


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> BBQ was outside, was for a friends babys 1st birthday.
> 
> Felt fine though, and followed it up with an indian on the saturday evening.. Felt fine still.. woke up next day stomach felt bit groggy but OK.
> 
> Went to my dads restaurent in Twickenham and had really good food, but my stomach pains just got worse.. Not eaten since
> 
> Starving..
> 
> Only have oats & protein, Rice and beef mince on me. Not sure what to eat if anything!?


are you feeling nauseating too ??


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Morning Rag - how's *my favourite little bronzer* ?


Hey Jem ..you just made my day :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh fab! I love a good hijack!
> 
> Angel IS an Angel haha.... well she was when I was there anyway... didn't hiss or swear at me or anything
> 
> Here are my little cherubs.... Faith and Buffy..... (theme here with the names hey? :lol: )


Cute ..is the black one Faith ??


----------



## Jem

have to log on other pc to see pics - hang on ....


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> are you feeling nauseating too ??


No no.. If I did I would have thought it was definately food poisoning.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ragahav said:


> Cute ..is the black one Faith ??


Yup... got Buffy (the white one) first then Faith was dropped on me at only 4 weeks old so I had to bottle feed her... she's still tiny lol :wub:


----------



## Jem

black kitty - very cute Zara !!!! - I had a black one called Zippy and another called Fidget - jet black not one bit of white .....


----------



## solidcecil

ignore this post im just trying to get a link to my jounel in my sig. check it out if you want anyway

MY JOURNAL

edit: i cant get it to work if anyone knows how to do it let me know cheers


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> black kitty - very cute Zara !!!! - I had a black one called Zippy and another called Fidget - jet black not one bit of white .....


haha very cute names!!! 

Faith (the black one) is just like THE smallest cat ever.... like a cat but in miniture... a pygmy cat maybe


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> No no.. If I did I would have thought it was definately food poisoning.


yup that was my first idea ... so it seems to be just a case of upset stomach to me ..,..for pangs of stomach pain (you are having them aren't you, I read in your post above if I remember correctly) .. I can suggest you some home remedy -

first I don't know whether its available at your place or not but in India it is ..

mint extract or leaves ...if mint extract is available then you can add (in two -three tablespoon of extract) a little ginger and honey to it and consume it directly. not only it will help you with the pain but also with the upset problem...

or you can take *Ajwain* seeds (also known as *carom seeds)... *

*
*

*
*I think you can get thesethings in some Indian restaurant or herb shop...


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> yup that was my first idea ... so it seems to be just a case of upset stomach to me ..,..for pangs of stomach pain (you are having them aren't you, I read in your post above if I remember correctly) .. I can suggest you some home remedy -
> 
> first I don't know whether its available at your place or not but in India it is ..
> 
> mint extract or leaves ...if mint extract is available then you can add (in two -three tablespoon of extract) a little ginger and honey to it and consume it directly. not only it will help you with the pain but also with the upset problem...
> 
> or you can take *Ajwain* seeds (also known as *carom seeds)... *
> 
> I think you can get thesethings in some Indian restaurant or herb shop...


Cool!



So I take it eating is out the door?

I could eat a cat right now..

Oops!

:ban:


----------



## ragahav

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup... got Buffy (the white one) first then Faith was dropped on me at only 4 weeks old so I had to bottle feed her... she's still tiny lol :wub:


I have never had a pet (my mom is allergic) so I don't know what it's like ..do they get along with each other ...


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it eating is out the door?
> 
> *I could eat a cat right now.. *
> 
> Oops!
> 
> :ban:


great I have a delicious cat recipe too   kidding ..


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh fab! I love a good hijack!
> 
> Angel IS an Angel haha.... well she was when I was there anyway... didn't hiss or swear at me or anything
> 
> *That's cos you weren't trying to give her pills...and you're a girl lol* - *is long haired men she hates * :lol:
> 
> Here are my little cherubs.... Faith and Buffy..... (theme here with the names hey? :lol: )


Ha ha I used to have two rats called Buffy and Willow........ 

Jem...I wouldn't say cute lol..........unless she wants feeding :laugh:

Oh boy that sounds wrong :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose never eat cats ......


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Goose never eat cats ......


:no: :no:

--------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Goose never eat cats ......


 :lol: no that would be wrong!

I'm not fond of cats I have to admit.


----------



## ragahav

I am going for a meeting with my research adviser, will return after 2-3 hours, continue the gabfest 

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> :lol: no that would be wrong!
> 
> I'm not fond of cats I have to admit.


PMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ragahav said:


> I have never had a pet (my mom is allergic) so I don't know what it's like ..do they get along with each other ...


Yarss they are bestest buds. My American Bulldog is terrified of them both :lol:



Beklet said:


> *That's cos you weren't trying to give her pills...and you're a girl lol* - *is long haired men she hates * :lol:


Aye she dnt like the pills eh? Silly kitty lol 

I'm not overly fond of long haired men either though so cant really blame her on that score :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yarss they are bestest buds. My American Bulldog is terrified of them both :lol:
> 
> OMG the dog is scared of the cats ? :laugh:
> 
> Aye she dnt like the pills eh? Silly kitty lol
> 
> I'm not overly fond of long haired men either though so cant really blame her on that score :lol:


Agrees - You cannot have a man with longer hair than you really can you ? He would nick all the brushes and use all the posh conditioner :lol:

Bald men are best bet IMO ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rag...how the hell did you put a link in your sig? I'm going nuts trying to do it.

How's everyone today? I keep falling asleep on the microscope as I was so hyped up last night I didn't get to sleep until 2am. :yawn:


----------



## Jem

alright GB - well done on the match btw .......


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Agrees - You cannot have a man with longer hair than you really can you ? He would nick all the brushes and use all the posh conditioner :lol:
> 
> Bald men are best bet IMO ....


Aye they are that......took me a long time to work it out though......

She only hates them cos my ex has long hair, and he has to give her meds when I go away......lol it's been nearly 4 years and she STILL hasn't forgiven him for leaving her with me..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Aye they are that......took me a long time to work it out though......
> 
> She only hates them cos my ex has long hair, and he has to give her meds when I go away......lol it's been nearly 4 years and she STILL hasn't forgiven him for leaving her with me..... :lol: :lol:


*Cats are buggers like that though - if you have 4 cat lovers in the room and 1 cat hater [usually a man] they will always gravitate towards the cat hater and demand attention.......:laugh:*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *Cats are buggers like that though - if you have 4 cat lovers in the room and 1 cat hater [usually a man] they will always gravitate towards the cat hater and demand attention.......:laugh:*


That's because cats can sense weakness!

More cute kitty pics.

















I am sooooo sleepy. I keep falling asleep at my microscope. Drinking strong coffee in an attempt to come round before I return. Never good to be counting whilst sleepy!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Cats are buggers like that though - if you have 4 cat lovers in the room and *1 cat hater [usually a man]* they will always gravitate towards the cat hater and demand attention.......*:laugh:*


----------



## Goose

DId you know apples are supposedly a better "get you up" than coffee in the morning.

Strange eh!?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> DId you know apples are supposedly a better "get you up" than coffee in the morning.
> 
> Strange eh!?


 I can think of better 'get you ups' than both coffee and apples


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all, aarrgghhh what is it with all these cats got me itching, reminds of a bird I was seeing once fookin cats everywhere in the bed and everything I was out of there like a flash, lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Agrees - You cannot have a man with longer hair than you really can you ? He would nick all the brushes and use all the posh conditioner :lol:
> 
> Bald men are best bet IMO ....


Very short and neat or shaved.... :thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> That's because cats can sense weakness!


HAHA thats so true 

"Hmmmm he seems to be sneezing a lot when I walk past... wonder what'll happen if I go sit on his knee....?" 



Jem said:


> I can think of better 'get you ups' than both coffee and apples


pmsl.... ditto :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> V
> 
> HAHA thats so true
> 
> "Hmmmm he seems to be sneezing a lot when I walk past... wonder what'll happen if I go sit on his knee....?"


Oh yes and when the person trys to remove said cat they dig their claws in, hook them right into the leg then treadle the person into a gibbering, sneezing, bleeding wretch. I love cats.


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> I can think of better 'get you ups' than both coffee and apples


:laugh:

me too


----------



## W33BAM

Hey Bronzies!!! How is everyone???

El Bamus is back for the day!!! Going home for a few days so not really gonna be online again, then the NABBA British finals in Southport the following weekend, so I will be a very bad bronzer for a wee while longer!! Sorry in advance!!!

Hows all my homies?? Max, you missing me?? Hurry up and get on msn fo schizzle!!

Bodgy, thanks for your kind words, hows the wee boy now? Did huggles from Rheeza and Ruby have the desired effect?? 

Bobble, wheres Bobble? 

Jemsicle, you still keeping the thread going I see!!! Good work girl!

Pel, bro, hows ma maw? haggis neeps and tatties fir wir dinner? 

Leafy, I will reply when I find a min, but I am tres gutted 

Rickers, homey, home your well.

Mak, blud, where are you?? You're very queeit these days??

Mad smurf, waddduuuup??!!

(Sorry if anyone else messaged, PM'd, repped me and I've missed you out!)

Goosey, GB, WA, Raga, Dan and everyone else (not deliberatly missing anyone, just too blonde, hungry and tired to remember names!!) hope you are all well, training is going good and life is generally ace!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Rag...how the hell did you put a link in your sig? I'm going nuts trying to do it.
> 
> How's everyone today? I keep falling asleep on the microscope as I was so hyped up last night I didn't get to sleep until 2am. :yawn:


Hey GB ,

it same as putting link in the post ...copy paste it 

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## ragahav

W33BAM said:


> Hey Bronzies!!! How is everyone???
> 
> El Bamus is back for the day!!! Going home for a few days so not really gonna be online again, then the NABBA British finals in Southport the following weekend, so I will be a very bad bronzer for a wee while longer!! Sorry in advance!!!
> 
> Hows all my homies?? Max, you missing me?? Hurry up and get on msn fo schizzle!!
> 
> Bodgy, thanks for your kind words, hows the wee boy now? Did huggles from Rheeza and Ruby have the desired effect??
> 
> Bobble, wheres Bobble?
> 
> Jemsicle, you still keeping the thread going I see!!! Good work girl!
> 
> Pel, bro, hows ma maw? haggis neeps and tatties fir wir dinner?
> 
> Leafy, I will reply when I find a min, but I am tres gutted
> 
> Rickers, homey, home your well.
> 
> Mak, blud, where are you?? You're very queeit these days??
> 
> Mad smurf, waddduuuup??!!
> 
> (Sorry if anyone else messaged, PM'd, repped me and I've missed you out!)
> 
> Goosey, GB, WA, Raga, Dan and everyone else (not deliberatly missing anyone, just too blonde, hungry and tired to remember names!!) hope you are all well, training is going good and life is generally ace!


Hey W3 ...good to see you around, albeit for short time but anyway enjoy your trip 

-------------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I have my MSN up now....


Hey Max ....how are you....

the sucking firewall blocks all chatting softwares  ...

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Im good buddy and you? Sorry...Was talking to W33BAM for a min.


No worries... I am fine ...just stuck up with the univ stuff.. I am confused between Univ of Southern Cal., Boston Univ and Univ of Illinois- Chicago....

What is up with you ............any new developments ......


----------



## badger

Hi Rag & Max, how's tricks ? just got in from work shovelled some eggs, oat and banana smoothie down, think i might have half hour on the sofa then head down gym for some chest and tri's.


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Hi Rag & Max, how's tricks ? just got in from work shovelled some eggs, oat and banana smoothie down, think i might have half hour on the sofa then head down gym for some chest and tri's.


hey badger,

its fine here..how about you. What is the time interval between you pre-gym meal and training ..

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## badger

Usually leave it about 20 mins to half hour to give it time to settle, weathers all over the show here glorious sun one min then dark and peeing down the next. doing my head in cos i want to get out with the dog but no chance while it's like this he don't like the rain the great wuss.


----------



## D_MMA

Gooooooooood afternoon all my bronzer friends, how is life?

Busy as hell at work but holiding up a good mood today


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> *Usually leave it about 20 mins to half hour* to give it time to settle, weathers all over the show here glorious sun one min then dark and peeing down the next. doing my head in cos i want to get out with the dog but no chance while it's like this he don't like the rain the great wuss.


Aye isn't it too short ...digestion may interfere with the blood circulation during training ?

He doesn't like rain but he does like to get in bath with you ...strange .....I remember when i used to live with my aunt I once brought a street pup home ... it was nightmare to get him to wash ..he was like super allergic to water :laugh: ...usually it required 3 people to make him bath ...

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Gooooooooood afternoon all my bronzer friends, how is life?
> 
> Busy as hell at work but holiding up a good mood today


Hey Dave ...wasssup' ..

may I ask the reason of being so chirpy 

-------------

*Synopsis*


----------



## badger

aye he loves swimming in the lake and he'll try getting in the bath if you're in it but trying to get him in the bath on is own is like a military operation, i've given up trying to bath him and just scrub him down in the back yard now !

Nice one Dave, good to hear you're feeling chirpy, i find work go's loads quicker when i'm busy, much rather get on and get home than be sat about bored.


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> If you decide to go to Chicago than you will already have a friend bro...
> 
> Good luck making your choice but we would love to have you.
> 
> Did you check out my new tattoo thread?


thanks ... I would also like to be there ...

which thread ..gimme the link


----------



## badger

spooky, both referred to you as chirpy. Of all the words to use both picked that, some x files sh1t going on i think, Either that or great minds and all that.


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> spooky, both referred to you as chirpy. Of all the words to use both picked that, some x files sh1t going on i think, Either that or great minds and all that.


I would like to go with the great mind thing :laugh:


----------



## badger

Lol, know that feeling Max, i went to a driving range with one of the lads on Sat (i can't play golf for sh1t) didn't warm up or stretch at all just started belting golf balls as hard as we could at the bloke on the little tractor that goes round collecting balls trying to hit it. I'd been ligging out on sofa for a few hours Sat night when i got up i had shooting pains down my glutes and legs thought "oh f*ck,sciatic nerve f*cked" but it eased off with moving about and stretching so i feel your pain bud.


----------



## ragahav

Maxi the tattoo looks cool


----------



## ragahav

did it hurt ... I mean in the scale of 10


----------



## badger

Just had a nosey at the new tat Max, Niiiiice i like it, look well cool when shaded with some nice detailing on there.

Had a conversation with a cantonese waiter at a restaurant the other day about the dragon i've got on my left shoulder/chest, he was saying i need a phoenix on the other side to balance it, apparantly in chinese mythology the dragon and the phoenix symbolise yin and yang, dark and light. Hmmm been fancying a new tat for a while now so think i might treat myself soon.


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Just had a nosey at the new tat Max, Niiiiice i like it, look well cool when shaded with some nice detailing on there.
> 
> Had a conversation with a cantonese waiter at a restaurant the other day about the dragon i've got on my left shoulder/chest, he was saying i need a phoenix on the other side to balance it, apparantly in chinese mythology the dragon and the phoenix symbolise yin and yang, dark and light. Hmmm been fancying a new tat for a while now so think i might treat myself soon.


yes he was right but be careful about overdo ... by the way I would like to see the close up of your tattoo ..the avvy doesn't give much ...I fancy a tattoo for myself in future


----------



## badger

Giz 2 mins i'm sure there's some on here somewhere i'll have a look for a link, i know what you're saying bout overdoing it but i've only got 2 at min the phoenix would be going over the other one so in effect i'd still only have 2. I found as soon as i'd had my first i wanted to have more so i always give a lot of thought before having another.


----------



## Goose

I may have to get another tat


----------



## ragahav

people are talking about weeds and stuff in silver thread ...  ..

geez I feel like backward ..today some juniors asked me Sir, do you drink and I promoted - nope never have and possibly/probably never will...and there are people here I know who are into variety of stuff from a very young age...I sometimes feel that I too should do something just for experience sake ..but always held back at the last moment ..


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I may have to get another tat


don't you have plenty already ....


----------



## badger

ragahav said:


> people are talking about weeds and stuff in silver thread ...  ..
> 
> geez I feel like backward ..today some juniors asked me Sir, do you drink and I promoted - nope never have and possibly/probably never will...and there are people here I know who are into variety of stuff from a very young age...I sometimes feel that I too should do something just for experience sake ..but always held back at the last moment ..


Depends on your beliefs pal, done a lot of stuff that i probably shouldn't have from a fairly young age, but hey wtf I never deliberately hurt anyone and try to help whoever i can whenever, so i can hand on heart say i'm a good person. Each to their own if you're not causing other people probs or pain, but it's all about "CHOICE".

Can't find the photo's of tat on here, just off to gym but i'll stick some up later on.


----------



## ragahav

going for my meal and then room ..so I don't think I'll be be returning as I plan to sleep early ...so cya all tomorrow ..ok badger, max, goosey nice talking ... later ...

Goodnight all of you ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

TBH.....you ain't missing much not drinking...i've done some damn silly things as a result. It is always better to actually remember your life.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi guys,

Nice tatt!! Like it :thumb:

I was just wondering if anyone gets bored at and point and fancies a challenge could you please take a look at my thread in the Starting out section. It's the Tangerine Dream thread!

My friend needs a little push in the right direction and the git won't listen to too much of the advice I have given him!

Ta muchly


----------



## Gym Bunny

Will do once I finish destroying my eyes on the microscope...also need to check out your training babe. How's the head? I've got my own bumps now :lol:


----------



## Jem

woohoo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I only just stepped back in the gym yesterday and it was a proper girly session. My head is getting better - my balance is still off and I get sleepy easy but I am so much better than before!

You have bumps too? Are these rugby bumps? I'll have a look at your journal when I get home


----------



## Jem

how do I post a new thread ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> how do I post a new thread ?


Go to whichever section of the board you want to post in. Then at the top there should be an option to post a new thread.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Go to whichever section of the board you want to post in. Then at the top there should be an option to post a new thread.


Doh ....ok cheers Lys x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> woohoo


woo hoo hoo

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Doh ....ok cheers Lys x


jem remember smut is for the al only.............lol

dont want you getting in trouble


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I only just stepped back in the gym yesterday and it was a proper girly session. My head is getting better - my balance is still off and I get sleepy easy but I am so much better than before!
> 
> You have bumps too? Are these rugby bumps? I'll have a look at your journal when I get home


head stilll bad.....did the docs say that you are ok................gosh must have been a few hard whacks there


----------



## Rickski

Hi all hope you are all good, been a bit busy so just been saying hello from time to time, will endeavor to get more involved.


----------



## clairey.h

jem usher me out of a thread and you aint here ................lol


----------



## Jem

Did my lover call ?

Pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> jem remember smut is for the al only.............lol
> 
> dont want you getting in trouble


Damn there goes my thread !


----------



## clairey.h

i dont know did he/she.........lol :innocent: :lol: :lol:

or maybe just shehe

what ever your into hunni.........im not biased


----------



## clairey.h

jem have a look at this link...sure you will find it as amusing as i di....pmsl

hope the link works ????????????????

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60189-funny-pics-2.html#post934628


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> i dont know did he/she.........lol :innocent: :lol: :lol:
> 
> or maybe just shehe
> 
> what ever your into hunni.........im not biased


twas you !!!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> twas you !!!!


ok I believe you :innocent: :lol: :lol:

any pics of lara croft yet....?????????????????????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ok I believe you :innocent: :lol: :lol:
> 
> any pics of lara croft yet....?????????????????????????


No when I have a better body than Ang then I will post up a pic darling ....well ok - mayhaps not better but somewhere approximating muscular .... :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

stop being so hard on yourself....................tutut

do you know I think we are all alone in here.....sssssssshhhhhhhhhhh :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I know and we are on our own in funny pics too - we have emptied the building .....


----------



## Jem

ok lets have the gossip then ........


----------



## clairey.h

did you know that the earth is round................

thats about all I have.....how bout you, miss queenie you must have something of mild entertainment for me as I dont have long before kidies of to bed.........

what would you do if that fella in the sh1t pick was next to you?????????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> did you know that the earth is round................
> 
> thats about all I have.....how bout you, miss queenie you must have something of mild entertainment for me as I dont have long before kidies of to bed.........
> 
> what would you do if that fella in the sh1t pick was next to you?????????????


take him home, wash him down & rape him...he's just my type .......................................NOT :lol:


----------



## Jem

Anway

trying to tell me I am boring cow-bag ???

Cheers !


----------



## Jem

I am off to Ascot soon - wanna come with me ???


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> take him home, wash him down & rape him...he's just my type .......................................NOT :lol:


pmsl............... :lol: :lol: :lol: grebo sh1t boy



Jem said:


> Anway
> 
> trying to tell me I am boring cow-bag ???
> 
> Cheers !


quite the opposite, twas saying i am and you are my funny jem that makes me laugh......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

ascot.....would lurve to, would have to clear it with the boss first though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl............... :lol: :lol: :lol: grebo sh1t boy
> 
> quite the opposite, twas saying i am and you are my funny jem that makes me laugh......... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ascot.....would lurve to, would have to clear it with the boss first though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Look ask the kids - I am sure they will allow you ----oh and remember to tell Rob he is babysitting ......

No but seriously I am about to start looking into it - I go every year on ladies day or day after - its a good giggle xx


----------



## clairey.h

I do love a flutter on the geegees.............choices might not be to great after a bottle of champers though.....pmsl

around when is it ????????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I do love a flutter on the geegees.............choices might not be to great after a bottle of champers though.....pmsl
> 
> around when is it ????????????


mid June sometime


----------



## clairey.h

site just crashed on me :cursing: :lol:

check out the new pic on funny pics thread................is gross beyond gross

you would though wouldnt you...standing behind a mask that is........

its gonna blow............... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have to go now sweetie, catch up later, urchins need a bath and the floor needs a hoover.................... :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> site just crashed on me :cursing: :lol:
> 
> check out the new pic on funny pics thread................is gross beyond gross
> 
> you would though wouldnt you...standing behind a mask that is........
> 
> its gonna blow............... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have to go now sweetie, catch up later, urchins need a bath and the floor needs a hoover.................... :confused1: :confused1:


Ok hun - eugh you are gross man ! Erm yes I would - with a mask !!! Crashed on me too - and erm get ascot sorted - would be ace - I will let you know details ...xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

clairey.h said:


> head stilll bad.....did the docs say that you are ok................gosh must have been a few hard whacks there


Yeah I proper thumped it - if I'd have been on my own tears would have fallen! :lol: I spoke to the doctor on Friday mainly to stop my Mum from calling me every two hours to make sure I ok and he said I could suffer side effects for a month or more! Hope not though.



Jem said:


> I am off to Ascot soon - wanna come with me ???


Oohh lucky you, are you going to get all beautified and act like a lady for a day?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yeah I proper thumped it - if I'd have been on my own tears would have fallen! :lol: I spoke to the doctor on Friday mainly to stop my Mum from calling me every two hours to make sure I ok and he said I could suffer side effects for a month or more! Hope not though.
> 
> Oohh lucky you, are you going to get all beautified and act like a lady for a day?


But of course tis my duty once a year - strawberries and champers, high heels and horses ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Excellent, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Jem

its a while off yet - you are welcome to come as well hun !


----------



## ragahav

hey everyone goodmorning,

juat dropping in for a quick hello.......ita already 9am here and I've to rush to work........


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Hi all hope you are all good, been a bit busy so just been saying hello from time to time, will endeavor to get more involved.


Hey Ricks,

what have you been upto.....good to see you around mate


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I only just stepped back in the gym yesterday and it was a proper girly session. My head is getting better - my balance is still off and I get sleepy easy but I am so much better than before!
> 
> You have bumps too? Are these rugby bumps? I'll have a look at your journal when I get home


hey WA,

hope you recover soon...


----------



## ragahav

gotta go....catch ya'll later


----------



## dan the man

good morning all


----------



## solidcecil

good morning all. hows everyone?

i got another day of relaxing


----------



## D_MMA

morning all hope all is well

what you all up to today / tonight. ?

IM working till 530 then got MMA at 630.


----------



## solidcecil

morning dave, i got the day off again. so just going to chill out and hit the gym about 2.30


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey everyone goodmorning,
> 
> juat dropping in for a quick hello.......ita already 9am here and I've to rush to work........


*goodmorning*



dan the man said:


> good morning all


*goodmorning*



solidcecil said:


> good morning all. hows everyone?
> 
> i got another day of relaxing


*goodmorning*



DaveI said:


> morning all hope all is well
> 
> what you all up to today / tonight. ?
> 
> IM working till 530 then got MMA at 630.


*goodmorning*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

off to the gym in a mo........triceps abs and cardio.........had my eggs and wholemeal toast.......(they may have been a jaffa cake in the early hours of this morning though)

my calfs are still killing me from friday keep trying to strech them out but no go..........find myself walking around on tiptoes where they are so tight.............all good at least I worked them hard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ahem

where is mine .................


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> morning all hope all is well
> 
> what you all up to today / tonight. ?
> 
> IM working till 530 then got MMA at 630.


Hey dave ..how's it going ..

me busy with the univ stuff as usual ...it may take till May end to get some clarity ...MMA ?? :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

*goodmorning jem*

gotta go now.......byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> morning dave, i got the day off again. so just going to chill out and hit the gym about 2.30


hey solid how come you are getting off day consecutively ...


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> *goodmorning*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


  ...colorful goodmorning


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> ahem
> 
> where is mine .................


Here you go sweetums ..

Good Morning


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hey solid how come you are getting off day consecutively ...


ent got alot of work at the moment. due to people not having much money to spend. so that means i dont have much money to spend!

but aleast i get to go to the gym when it is empty


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> ent got alot of work at the moment. due to people not having much money to spend. so that means i dont have much money to spend!
> 
> but aleast i get to go to the gym when it is empty


hmm.........hey in your signature you haven't linked back to your journal ..


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hmm.........hey in your signature you haven't linked back to your journal ..


yeah i know it wont let me do it! btw you checked it out?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Solid, Rag, Jem & Clairey.

Gunna be busy i think today, can feel it. time for a normal coffee to wake me up then back onto the green tea for the day.

Feeling abit under the weather too, hopefully feel better by dinnertime.


----------



## D_MMA

ragahav said:


> MMA ?? :confused1:


Mixed Martial Arts mate.


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Morning Solid, Rag, Jem & Clairey.
> 
> Gunna be busy i think today, can feel it. time for a normal coffee to wake me up then back onto the green tea for the day.
> 
> Feeling abit under the weather too, hopefully feel better by dinnertime.


hey Dave Good morning to you too ...

aren't you a busy bee..  working whole time . ..


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Mixed Martial Arts mate.


Oh.... cool


----------



## Jem

Right I am in between conference calls so will be in and out a lot today !

How is everybody

All are busy I think


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know it wont let me do it! btw you checked it out?


how come its not letting you do that ..see I just did mine ...


----------



## ragahav

check


----------



## ragahav

yup mine is working solid ..


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> check


yeah well when i go to change sig there isnt the little globe thing above, to add a link.

so i dont know


----------



## Jem

IGNORE ME THEN


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> IGNORE ME THEN


----------



## Jem

s'not nice is it !


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> IGNORE ME THEN


Seekin attention ther Jem? ? haha id have replied before but been away from desk,

how are you hun?

and ye i think your right most are busy today, cant wait for dinnertime, no wait - home time! :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> s'not nice is it !


oh sorry hello jem hows you? :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> IGNORE ME THEN


Hey I gave your special goodmorning, didn't I


----------



## ragahav

Hey Solid check you mail, I have sent you the steps ...  just disable the word wrap in your text pad editor when you open the file so that its more readable


----------



## ragahav

Jem where art thou :bounce:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Seekin attention ther Jem? ? haha id have replied before but been away from desk,
> 
> how are you hun?
> 
> and ye i think your right most are busy today, cant wait for dinnertime, no wait - home time! :bounce:


yup attention seeking ho - c'est moi :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> yup attention seeking ho - c'est moi :bounce:


what are you upto .. .


----------



## Jem

Here I am !


----------



## Jem

Working on some boring v boring vv boring stuff & popping in when I can - you are just on the little tab on me screen !


----------



## ragahav

anything new with you..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Working on some boring v boring vv boring stuff & popping in when I can - you are just on the little tab on me screen !


Ah... glad I have a dedicated place  .. .

but still you get to do work from home ..thats great ..you can read something,chat , eat ...hell even train while working ...

I am on fast today and feeling like doing nothing ...its milk and fruits for me only today


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> you are just on the little tab on me screen !


I feel so insignificant now...


----------



## Jem

Nope nothing reportable anyway !!!


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> I feel so *insignificant *now...


 :lol: ..you are not .......


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> I feel so insignificant now...


Oops sorry - well I could shut it off completely and if it get any quieter I might have to - in protest .....:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Nope nothing reportable anyway !!!


Ok what were you talking about that place yesterday ..a spa or something ??


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Ok what were you talking about that place yesterday ..a spa or something ??


Ascot ???


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Ascot ???


ya ya Asscot


----------



## Jem

Horse racing Rag - go to Ladies Day every year - its a giggle with the girlies


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Horse racing Rag - go to Ladies Day every year - its a giggle with the girlies


Ah..so that's why WA was saying being girlie .. hmm...

so this race .is it meant for fair se.x only


----------



## ragahav

test for Solid


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Ah..so that's why WA was saying being girlie .. hmm...
> 
> so this race .is it meant for fair se.x only


no its for the horses ............pmsl


----------



## Goose

Afternoon all.


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> no its for the horses ............pmsl


ha ..good one ...


----------



## ragahav

hey Goosey,

how's the stomach pain . ...


----------



## Jem

Hallo Jippy Tummy boy


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Hallo Jippy Tummy boy


Shh you!... :tongue:


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hey Goosey,
> 
> how's the stomach pain . ...


Still no good.. Had 2 slices of toast today and thats it.. im starving!!! but im just sticking with water at the minute.. I ideally need to flush the bug out of me!


----------



## ragahav

man ..this thing is being really bad as.s ........training must have gone crapper


----------



## Goose

Yeah I havn't trained since Saturday!


----------



## Goose

No training, No diet - No food, and over a stone in weight has dropped.


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> No training, No diet - No food, and over a stone in weight has dropped.


hmm...well as soon as you start again you will get back to form in no time ... don't worry


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hmm...well as soon as you start again you will get back to form in no time ... don't worry


Yup its just a case of when!! I go on holiday first week of June so im going to be busting it up big time in the gym :lol:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all....Well afternoon for most of you.


Hey max ..


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Whats going on Bud? Anything new?


same ..nothing new, confused ...I will probably be calling UCI official today to know my status ...it seems situation will be more clear by first week of next month .. what abt you ..


----------



## solidcecil

hey max hows the tat?

healing up?


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Legs are still very stiff... Gastrocs don't want to stretch out and I gutted back and triceps last night. Feeling good but looking for more results.
> 
> I didn't like the last pics.
> 
> I am pretty self conscious about myself.


Hmm but I think that pic was a great pic ......don't worry it will come nice


----------



## Gym Bunny

Afternoon people! Hope your day is going less frustratingly than mine. But in good news I have a hot water bottle and it's helping my bruises a lot! 

Tackling practise tonight.... :rockon:


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all, Rag Jems GB, Solidcecil Goose Max, how are we all today.


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Afternoon all, Rag Jems GB, Solidcecil Goose Max, how are we all today.


Siht mate...

Literally :lol:

yourself?


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> Siht mate...
> 
> Literally :lol:
> 
> yourself?


Yeah mate was reading about the tum, nothing worse than being out of action and seeing gains float away. On the plus side it is temporary and for some reason I always come back stronger and gain it back in no time as will you. You are well big enough to shed a bit at the mo so need not worry, give the muscles a break and get through any niggles then hit it hard, feel for you man.


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Afternoon people! Hope your day is going less frustratingly than mine. But in good news I have a hot water bottle and it's helping my bruises a lot!
> 
> Tackling practise tonight.... :rockon:


hey hey... hey ..GB, you cant just swoop in and take the *most frustratingly day bearer title *from me with your bruise story ( :lol: ) remember *I am the official most frustrated bronze member of the day* ...(a title that has stuck with me for past month or so :tongue: ) .....

so remember you are in line for the title ...

Now that we have got that cleared up, tell me how have you been


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Afternoon all, Rag Jems GB, Solidcecil Goose Max, how are we all today.


Hey RIcks,, I am as usual this univ stuff is keeping me restless ...

will take some time to get it sorted ...what abt you ?


----------



## ragahav

where is Jem :bounce: ....


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Yeah mate was reading about the tum, nothing worse than being out of action and seeing gains float away. On the plus side it is temporary and for some reason I always come back stronger and gain it back in no time as will you. You are well big enough to shed a bit at the mo so need not worry, give the muscles a break and get through any niggles then hit it hard, feel for you man.


Yeah well I hope so.. I just look at it as a temporary depletion moment! 

Bur without the training.


----------



## Rickski

Cool Rag just doing my learn direct Maths online that I need to start my college course in September, it starts out sooooo easy it is boring the pants off me.

Training wise I am going in an hour or so....went last night and I have never seen the gym so busy must of been a hundred in there, on a plus point ex-olympian Ernie Taylor was in the gym talking to the owner Kerry Kayes of CNP nutrition, he looks in top shape after his accident the guy is massive. Aside from this I am not doing too much just trying to eat and keep focused.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey hey peeps!!

How is everyone?

I had a tooth pulled out earlier, booo!! I'm now at home tickling my face as it feels cool (the injections are starting to wear off) and eating prawncrackers cos I don't have to chew them! :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

MaxMuscle said:


> I am good Rickski.....Seems your the only one reppin on this thread anymore... Whats going on there? I always save mine for this thread too. Did I offend someone?


Don't want to add fuel to the fire but I also use all of mine on here everyday and i get some back for sure but i give out 10 everyday and receive 3 to 4 I dont know what the score is maybe people are a bit uneasy with what happened but if I like what my bronze family say I am gonna rep them for sure, I can't see anything wrong with that, maybe some guys have received reps of too many people and it takes a few days to get around everyone, I don't know for sure, but I aint stopping:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey hey peeps!!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I had a tooth pulled out earlier, booo!! I'm now at home tickling my face as it feels cool (the injections are starting to wear off) and eating prawncrackers cos I don't have to chew them! :thumb:


Hey WA,

head bum, tooth pull ...gal you are on fire ...but rest assured I am still not giving up my title ..I didn't relent for GB and I will not for you too so you are also in line for the title :


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I am good Rickski.....Seems your the only one reppin on this thread anymore... Whats going on there? I always save mine for this thread too. Did I offend someone?


He maxi I have been trying to but stupid system wont let me .. I will try again ...


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Don't want to add fuel to the fire but I also use all of mine on here everyday and i get some back for sure but i give out 10 everyday and receive 3 to 4 I dont know what the score is maybe people are a bit uneasy with what happened but if I like what my bronze family say I am gonna rep them for sure, I can't see anything wrong with that, maybe some guys have received reps of too many people and it takes a few days to get around everyone, I don't know for sure, but I aint stopping:thumb: :thumb:


You are right ricks ..ever since after that incident things have changed ...but not for me  I always follow my heart .. so repping all the way .. .


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ha I'm doing well at the moment!


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Cool Rag just doing my learn direct Maths online that I need to start my college course in September, it starts out sooooo easy it is boring the pants off me.
> 
> Training wise I am going in an hour or so....went last night and I have never seen the gym so busy must of been a hundred in there, on a plus point ex-olympian Ernie Taylor was in the gym talking to the owner Kerry Kayes of CNP nutrition, he looks in top shape after his accident the guy is massive. Aside from this I am not doing too much just trying to eat and keep focused.


Ernie Taylor ...great............

what kinda Math are you studying ...I mean engineering of financial ..


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Ernie Taylor ...great............
> 
> what kinda Math are you studying ...I mean engineering of financial ..


It is really easy actually Rag it is called stage 2 and it is equivalent to a GCSE, when I was at school we did CSE and it is not enough for college study now, things have changed. It is more of an inconvenience to be honest I passed the mock exam without any study at 84% but I still have to do the course, some things seem pointless but you just got to tow the line. :confused1:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> I am good Rickski.....Seems your the only one reppin on this thread anymore... Whats going on there? I always save mine for this thread too. Did I offend someone?


Oy me darlin - what's going on here ? I rep you and all my bronzers .....

since I got a red blob I dont get too many back though !!!! pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

alright peeps - I am here for the long haul in about 15 mins - just gotta pop out and will be reporting on thread


----------



## Jem

I have had NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO reps today apart from little Broken Back so I am moving to Silvers .........


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> I have had NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO reps today apart from little Broken Back so I am moving to Silvers .........


AHHHHH so sharing the love with the Silver thread lol, elementary my dear Watson, we have our answer. :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> AHHHHH so sharing the love with the Silver thread lol, elementary my dear Watson, we have our answer. :tongue:


PMSL no I have not been in the silver thread ...........he just loves me --- I am irresistable you know.....I dont know why ....erm are you accusing me of not sharing the love Ricks because you will feel my wrath boyo :laugh: I always reps you ...tell me I am fibbing ????? :confused1:


----------



## Goose

Well I have so shhhh

To everyone I havnt it wont let me


----------



## badger

Hi bronzers and ex bronzers, how's everyone ?

dug some photos of my tat out for you Rag not the best photos in the world but hey.



















Only got tomorrow to do at work then got a day off, yayy :bounce:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Hi bronzers and ex bronzers, how's everyone ?
> 
> dug some photos of my tat out for you Rag not the best photos in the world but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got tomorrow to do at work then got a day off, yayy :bounce:


Alright Badge - I missed all these pics [works laptop cannot see them unless jpeg I think...]

thanks Goosey - love u x


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> PMSL no I have not been in the silver thread ...........he just loves me --- I am irresistable you know.....I dont know why ....erm are you accusing me of not sharing the love Ricks because you will feel my wrath boyo :laugh: I always reps you ...tell me I am fibbing ????? :confused1:


You do indeed my queen, I have no complaints there!!!!


----------



## Rickski

Great tats Badger, I wish I was so brave as to just go for it, problem is I keep getting an idea and then waiting a year or so and i dont want it anymore so I can not decide, I was actually thinking of going to a good place and just saying to the artist do what you really enjoy doing, maybe it would be a good idea, what do you think?


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> thanks Goosey - love u x


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Hi bronzers and ex bronzers, how's everyone ?
> 
> dug some photos of my tat out for you Rag not the best photos in the world but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got tomorrow to do at work then got a day off, yayy :bounce:


Hey Badge....

The tattoo looks classy ...great ...


----------



## badger

Didn't read your post properly at first, so was going to say to you pick something out you like and if you still like it in 6mths then go for it, but on re-reading you've got this idea already. Theres no rush if you're not sure then don't do it, sounds corny but a lifetimes a long time to have a tat you don't like alright you can have it covered(possibly depending on what it is) or removed (painfull as f*ck physically and financially) but why not just take your time and pick something you like in the first place.

As for picking a tattooist, ask around personal recomendations are always good, get them to show you some photo's of their work, a good tatooist will be happy to sit and talk and not rush you into owt(providing they haven't got a studio full of customers waiting, so pick a quiet time to have a chat with them), cheap isn't best you're better off paying that bit more if the quality of work warrants it.

My dragon was drawn freehand which meant that we could sit for about an hour rubbing bits out and moving stuff round like having the other claw coming round onto the inside of my bicep(can't see on photo)+a claw going up onto my trap until i was happy with it, also gives me the bonus that no-one else has got this tatoo it's unique. There nowt worse than seeing other people with the same tatoo as you, my other on my right shoulder that i'm getting covered at some point is a good example of this i love the tat but theres hundreds of peeps got the exact same dragon.

Hope my essay helps if you can be ****d to read it all, go's on a bit, sorry


----------



## ragahav

:bounce: where is Claire today :bounce: claire ...claire where are you, Jem is leaving us to be with silvers


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> Oy me darlin - what's going on here ? I rep you and all my bronzers .....
> 
> since I got a red blob I dont get too many back though !!!! pmsl :lol: :lol:


Ahem, there's a distinct lack of jem reps on my received list :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

badger said:


> Didn't read your post properly at first, so was going to say to you pick something out you like and if you still like it in 6mths then go for it, but on re-reading you've got this idea already. Theres no rush if you're not sure then don't do it, sounds corny but a lifetimes a long time to have a tat you don't like alright you can have it covered(possibly depending on what it is) or removed (painfull as f*ck physically and financially) but why not just take your time and pick something you like in the first place.
> 
> As for picking a tattooist, ask around personal recomendations are always good, get them to show you some photo's of their work, a good tatooist will be happy to sit and talk and not rush you into owt(providing they haven't got a studio full of customers waiting, so pick a quiet time to have a chat with them), cheap isn't best you're better off paying that bit more if the quality of work warrants it.
> 
> My dragon was drawn freehand which meant that we could sit for about an hour rubbing bits out and moving stuff round like having the other claw coming round onto the inside of my bicep(can't see on photo)+a claw going up onto my trap until i was happy with it, also gives me the bonus that no-one else has got this tatoo it's unique. There nowt worse than seeing other people with the same tatoo as you, my other on my right shoulder that i'm getting covered at some point is a good example of this i love the tat but theres hundreds of peeps got the exact same dragon.
> 
> Hope my essay helps if you can be ****d to read it all, go's on a bit, sorry


Cool I am happy I think we think the same so i could be good to go.....right now to save up the money lol, thanks Badger your a good man. :thumb:


----------



## badger

Cheers Max, hows yours healing ? love the bit that comes up onto neck. Have you got any cream for it ? a lot of people in the uk swear by haemorrhoid cream, just make sure it's a fresh tube not used


----------



## badger

Rickski said:


> Cool I am happy I think we think the same so i could be good to go.....right now to save up the money lol, thanks Badger your a good man. :thumb:


Isn't there a real famous artist in Manchester city centre that Beckham uses ? You might be as well PMing Elfin Tan she's from round your neck of the woods, she's got some stunning tats sure she'd be happy to recommend someone, not sure if she's on honeymoon at min, but be well worth a chat with her. :beer:


----------



## badger

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They told me not to put anything on it for 4 days. I got it Saturday so tomorrow I will have to start applying a non petroleum lotion. It just started to heal over with the white flakey skin stuff.


Nice one mate, no scratching or picking, you know it's gonna start itching like F*CK soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Ahem, there's a distinct lack of jem reps on my received list :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


she has gone to the silver thread, I am very angry at her


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Im trying to get you now


Aye ..that sounds ahem twisted in a way . ....you know :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## badger

Cheers Max, i know you do, supermax reps are always gratefully recievd though :thumb:


----------



## badger

ragahav said:


> Aye ..that sounds ahem twisted in a way . you know :innocent: :innocent:


I'm safe enough there's about 3000 mile of water for him to swim to get here, bloody cold atlantic water with sharks in at that ! not too sure about poor Zeusy though, mind you he loves it the little jezebel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Ahem, there's a distinct lack of jem reps on my received list :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


SORTED NOW STOP MOANING SO NOT GONNA GET BRONZE KING EVER BIDGE :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

had a mega busy afternoon, how are u that've joined in ??


----------



## Jem

PANTS !


----------



## solidcecil

MaxMuscle said:


> I will be getting this done as a quarter sleeve on my right arm that will cover an old tattoo but without the flowers and he will be adding some more BG color....


yeah thats alright.

i got a koi on my calf, they look good


----------



## badger

Just noticed Elfin Tan posting on another thread recently so you might catch her now Rickski if you're lucky. Off out with the dogs to dodge rainclouds see you all soon. :beer:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> SORTED NOW STOP MOANING SO NOT GONNA GET BRONZE KING EVER BIDGE :whistling:


Good job I'm a dirty Silve now then aint it :lol: :lol:, cheers Jem :thumb:


----------



## Goose

I was always told to put stuff on mine straight from having it done.

Piles cream, savlon.. stuff like that


----------



## Goose

hmm strange..

My mate just had one done in thailand.. the pictures of them doing it are amazing.. looks like a huge needle about 2 foot long.. and they dig it into the skin!


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Good job I'm a dirty Silve now then aint it :lol: :lol:, cheers Jem :thumb:


Doh ...oh yeah .......... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> I'm safe enough there's about 3000 mile of water for him to swim to get here, bloody cold atlantic water with sharks in at that ! not too sure about poor Zeusy though, mind you he loves it the little jezebel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmm....that very safe ..I hope he doesn't think of laying hands on Goosey because then there will be a problem ...


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> I will be getting this done as a quarter sleeve on my right arm that will cover an old tattoo but without the flowers and he will be adding some more BG color....


Looks great but as I said earlier to Badge too beware of overdo


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> had a mega busy afternoon, how are u that've joined in ??


welcome back Dave


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> PANTS !


OFF !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> Goosey is a big boy now...I think he could handle his own... :lol:


So what, is this your opening line ......You conniving biatch .I knew it, I knew it first Zeus then Mak and now Goosey you want them all, don't ya'......well, back off Mr. , here is the news for you - you ain't the only one in town .. Goosey is mine ...grr grr..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

ragahav said:


> OFF !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> OFF !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh I say Rag ....where's my gentleman gone !!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> So what, is this your opening line ......You conniving biatch .I knew it, I knew it first Zeus , Mak and now Goosey you want them all don't ya'......well, back off Mr. , here is the news for you - you ain't the only one in town .. Goosey is mine ...grr grr..
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Head for the hills Goose - all the men want you ..........


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Just noticed Elfin Tan posting on another thread recently so you might catch her now Rickski if you're lucky. Off out with the dogs to dodge rainclouds see you all soon. :beer:


later ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh I say Rag ....where's my gentleman gone !!!:laugh:


 :blush: :blush:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> You can have him... I only have a limited supply of lube and new O-rings... the two power houses I have now really know how to blow out those O-rings... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mak refuses to give me a rim job now after Zeus made me look like this..


oh ..okk, for a moment I thought all love and friendship between us was about to lost ..

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

yes you should blush - I rely on you to moderate this thread !!! not add to the flagrant smut contributed by Max :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Head for the hills Goose - all the men want you ..........


hey Jem, where is your partner


----------



## D_MMA

home time - im off ya'll

then gym...then...well prob back on here as i have no life... ha


----------



## Jem

dont know :blink: :sad: :crying: :no:

Oh well looks like I am a one-woman show :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> yes you should blush - I rely on you to moderate this thread !!! not add to the flagrant smut contributed by Max :lol: :lol:


Okk ...since things have got cleared between me and Max, from now on I will be the perfect gentleman you know ....


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> home time - im off ya'll
> 
> then gym...then...well prob back on here as i have no life... ha


yes we all are in the same league


----------



## Jem

Glad that's all sorted - you cannot just switch roles you know - what would happen to your synopsis then ???? if we all started swapping and switching ...


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> yes we all are in the same league


erm yes ok then ........was gonna disagree but thought actually - he's right :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not if I can help it....And you will be held responsible. :thumb:


Calm down tiger !


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Glad that's all sorted - you cannot just switch roles you know - what would happen to your synopsis then ???? if we all started swapping and switching ...


Hmm ya you are right ... I will try to be on my best behavior from now on ..actually i thought Max was making move on Goose and I panicked :lol: :lol: :lol: but you will also have to help me ...since everybody listen to you here so you gonna have to keep Max in check and ensure he stays away from Goosey ..  :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not if I can help it....And you will be held responsible. :thumb:


Se Jem he is doing it again :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

I am dragging my ho back to the thread .....


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Se Jem he is doing it again :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


ah poor Rag ...Max behave !


----------



## clairey.h

ohla everyone..........

have a spare 5 min soooooooo entertain me....lol


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> erm yes ok then ........was gonna disagree but thought actually - he's right :lol:


he..he..


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> ohla everyone..........
> 
> have a spare 5 min soooooooo entertain me....lol


hey claire ..was just talking about you  ...where were you so late


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ohla everyone..........
> 
> have a spare 5 min soooooooo entertain me....lol


Oh you can spare 5 mins .........soooooooo nice of you claire :laugh: cheers - make me feel valued and all - feck I feel sorry for Rob .....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh you can spare 5 mins .........soooooooo nice of you claire :laugh: cheers - make me feel valued and all - feck I feel sorry for Rob .....


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey claire ..was just talking about you  ...where were you so late


all good i hope........... :innocent:



Jem said:


> Oh you can spare 5 mins .........soooooooo nice of you claire :laugh: cheers - make me feel valued and all - feck I feel sorry for Rob .....


robs at work :tongue:

look youve had your reps for the day.what more do you want, i know thats all you want me for, harlot:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> all good i hope........... :innocent:
> 
> robs at work :tongue:
> 
> look youve had your reps for the day.what more do you want, i know thats all you want me for, harlot:lol: :lol: :lol:


what's this pick on jem day ??? feck I am going to go in a corner and cry !!!

Your reps are poop anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *all good i hope*........... :innocent:
> 
> robs at work :tongue:
> 
> look youve had your reps for the day.what more do you want, i know thats all you want me for, harlot:lol: :lol: :lol:


off course ..how can anybody talk ill of you ..  ....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> what's this pick on jem day ??? feck I am going to go in a corner and cry !!!
> 
> Your reps are poop anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh Jem .... iron lady don't cry :laugh:


----------



## Jem

POP !!!!


----------



## clairey.h

uuurrrgggghhhhh not again...........


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> POP !!!!
> 
> View attachment 26187


yikes !!


----------



## Jem

just thought I would remind you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Meet Lance the Boil !


----------



## ragahav

where do you get these from ? ?


----------



## Jem

funny pics thread - claire has loads though - of pics ...not boils ........well at least not that you can see !!


----------



## clairey.h

lance.......where did that come from...i think its more of an egbert


----------



## clairey.h

everytime i see it i want to gag..............


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lance.......where did that come from...i think its more of an egbert


Egbert - nice name - let's go with it !

post some more in here claire


----------



## Jem

yeah but you keep looking at it dont you ?

My friend has an ear infection and was tempted to go and see her because she says her ear is full of gunky stuff that she pulls out with cotton buds


----------



## clairey.h

ok give me a sec...go through old emails.........lol


----------



## Rickski

Clairey what are you doing to the Spanish language it is Hola reminds me of when I said surf and not serf lol


----------



## clairey.h

who brought the cat


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Clairey what are you doing to the Spanish language it is Hola reminds me of when I said surf and not serf lol


pmsl nitpicker.................


----------



## Jem

So not a good idea with an inflatable and children pmsl !!!

Oh and yes Ricks please do correct her....her Spanish is appalling !! haha


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl nitpicker.................


eugh dont you will have me scratching all night :lol:


----------



## clairey.h




----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> yeah but you keep looking at it dont you ?
> 
> My friend has an ear infection and was tempted to go and see her because she says her ear is full of gunky stuff that she pulls out with cotton buds


oooo... tempting ... no thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 26188
> 
> 
> who brought the cat


now thats fun ..


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> eugh dont you will have me scratching all night :lol:


I used to hate it when people would say goodnight dont let the bed bugs bite.........as a child that pretty scarey


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 26189


cra* . ..


----------



## Jem

told ya !



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 26189


LMFAO :lol: :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

reasons for dad not to babysit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> told ya !
> 
> View attachment 26190
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


What am I looking at :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> told ya !
> 
> View attachment 26190
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


feck yourslef thats just horrid.................cant stop itching now.urrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggg:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## ragahav

ok here is from me not funny though but kinda on the lines of weird


----------



## Jem

I think watching us do it would have been funny though !


----------



## clairey.h

ok last one



really bad taste I know..hate myself for laughing :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> feck yourslef thats just horrid.................cant stop itching now.urrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggg:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban: :ban: :ban:


 Gotcha - was a blondie esp for you !!! wait til the kids start coming home with them from school :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ok last one
> 
> View attachment 26196
> 
> 
> rerally bad taste I know..hate myself for laughing :innocent: :innocent:


Was just about to say :confused1: ugggh - but then got it haha :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I still think Pelayo was the best with his 'huh???' reaction to the parrot joke !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Gotcha - was a blondie esp for you !!! wait til the kids start coming home with them from school :lol:


my roots are brown honey............ :lol: :lol: :lol: lets not go into collars and cuffs........pmsl

and it would be fair to say that if my kids are sooooo inconsiderate to bring nits into my home then they wont mind slleping in the shed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my roots are brown honey............ :lol: :lol: :lol: lets not go into collars and cuffs........pmsl
> 
> and it would be fair to say that if my kids are sooooo inconsiderate to bring nits into my home then they wont mind slleping in the shed :lol: :lol:


I thought you were a true blonde !

and oooh a woman after my own heart


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I still think Pelayo was the best with his 'huh???' reaction to the parrot joke !


that did make me laugh cause I had to read it a few times before I got it............. but then I did and he didnt...yah me clairey clever clogs :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> that did make me laugh cause I had to read it a few times before I got it............. but then I did and he didnt...yah me clairey clever clogs :tongue:


course you are sweetheart :whistling: .....I think we are alone again pmsl - why does everyone disappear - and arent those kids wailing for attention by now !!


----------



## clairey.h

my kittens sitting on my shoulder like a parrot.....pmsl gonna have claw marks all over my neck soon..................

anyway.....think its been a tad longer than five minutes so I am going to have to *flee *for now.........did you get it........haha

catch up later........although everyone else has kinda dissapered....jem what did you say ?????????? lol


----------



## clairey.h

I was just writing as you were.................great minds and all great minds


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my kittens sitting on my shoulder like a parrot.....pmsl gonna have claw marks all over my neck soon..................
> 
> anyway.....think its been a tad longer than five minutes so I am going to have to *flee *for now.........did you get it........haha
> 
> catch up later........although everyone else has kinda dissapered....jem what did you say ?????????? lol


Yes very funneee ! stop bugging me ....and sort the children out - the nanny must be sick of them by now :laugh:


----------



## Jem

byeeee xx


----------



## ragahav

Ok peeps gotta go now ...calling it a day ... it 11 pm here and I will be retiring to bed shortly ...ok Jem , claire continue the fiesta and take this thread to new dizzying heights of gabfest and banter, and make us proud :laugh: .. .

cya all tomorrow .. Goodnight everyone  ...


----------



## clairey.h

am gone now..........lol


----------



## Jem

we are all leaving now !!! see you tomorrow

Leggies tomorrow woohoo


----------



## ragahav

hey everyone,

a very goodmorning to everybody...


----------



## borostu82

ragahav said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> a very goodmorning to everybody...


Good morning to you too fella, hope you have a gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrreeaaatttday


----------



## Gym Bunny

I've still got pages to read to catch up but MAX...YOU BAD BAD MAN! I almost upchucked my breakfast when I saw that o-ring pic you posted. If I had seen it before I repped you the reps would have been withheld!

/end telling off.

How is everyone today? I am soooooo sleepy. Gonna go fall asleep on my microscope again. Gotta hot water bottle for my bruises and all my scrapes are now disinfected.


----------



## Gym Bunny

JEM! I just saw the pic you posted! I am hereby boycotting this thread until some semblance of decorum is returned and I don't risk uncontrollable vomiting when I visit it. :ban:


----------



## ragahav

Hey borostu, GB  how are you today


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I've still got pages to read to catch up but MAX...YOU BAD BAD MAN! I almost upchucked my breakfast when I saw that o-ring pic you posted. If I had seen it before I repped you the reps would have been withheld!
> 
> /end telling off.
> 
> How is everyone today? I am soooooo sleepy. Gonna go fall asleep on my microscope again. Gotta hot water bottle for my bruises and all my scrapes are now disinfected.


you need a day off ...recharge your sleepy batteries


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> JEM! I just saw the pic you posted! I am hereby boycotting this thread until some semblance of decorum is returned and I don't risk uncontrollable vomiting when I visit it. :ban:


Hey GB you don't have to do that ..I will talk to Jem, she will understand ..


----------



## borostu82

ragahav said:


> Hey borostu, GB  how are you today


1st of 4 9.5hrs shifts but i feel good man. How about you?


----------



## ragahav

I am fine too thanks .....just busy with my university application stuff and an impending project at work ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good morning people!

Is everyone happy and full of the joys of spring today?

I'm a happy bunny at the moment!


----------



## borostu82

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> Is everyone happy and full of the joys of spring today?
> 
> I'm a happy bunny at the moment!


come on share the news lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

No good news - just woke up today feeling much better than I have over the last couple of weeks, so big smiles all round from me


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> Is everyone happy and full of the joys of spring today?
> 
> I'm a happy bunny at the moment!


yesterday you were talking about head bump, lost tooth ...what happened overnight ...and yes good morning to you too...

at least one of among his chirpy


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> yesterday you were talking about head bump, lost tooth ...what happened overnight ...and yes good morning to you too...
> 
> at least one of among his chirpy


I had some nice dreams last night and felt like I had been asleep forever which is my favourite kind of sleep, plus the Sun is shining and we are now almost halfway through the week! Today is going to be a good day! :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

morning all!

hows everyone today


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I had some nice dreams last night and felt like I had been asleep forever which is my favourite kind of sleep, plus the Sun is shining and we are now almost halfway through the week! Today is going to be a good day! :bounce:


Aha ..good for you .. .


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> morning all!
> 
> hows everyone today


Hey Solid ..


----------



## D_MMA

morning all - day release today so im on the laptop at college - got loads of assignments to do. gutted. hope all are well!


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> morning all - day release today so im on the laptop at college - got loads of assignments to do. gutted. hope all are well!


hey Dave  ,

what are you studying


----------



## Jem

Mooorning - more work for me gotta try and get report done for the boss so that I can get to the gym and do leggies !!! woohoo - that means not posting on here to get it done for 12 30 x


----------



## ragahav

yee....Jem is here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

Im an aircraft engineer so furthering my studies in aero engineering mate


----------



## Jem

aah at least someone is happy to hear from me - I think all work colleagues are hiding because I need info from them !


----------



## ragahav

off to my third meal


----------



## ragahav

by the way Jem we nee to discuss about the pic gala ..GB threatened to boycott the thread ..she said she couldn't eat after seeing those pics


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Mooorning - more work for me gotta try and get report done for the boss so that I can get to the gym and do leggies !!! woohoo - that means not posting on here to get it done for 12 30 x


Garantee you post before 12.30 :tongue:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Garantee you post before 12.30 :tongue:


Just for you :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> by the way Jem we nee to discuss about the pic gala ..GB threatened to boycott the thread ..she said she couldn't eat after seeing those pics


Am I bovvered ??? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Nooooo only joking :no: :nono: .........ok will have a catch up and see wassup !! !


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> Hey Solid ..


alright rag hows you on this fine morning?


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Just for you :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Always knew we had something :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Nooooo only joking :no: :nono: .........ok will have a catch up and see wassup !! !


thats like our Jem


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> alright rag hows you on this fine morning?


me just between fine and restless to say least..until this univ thing gets finalized my mind wont lay at rest ..

what about you ..any news on personal front ....or work front or you intend to go full fledged on bodybuilding


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> me just between fine and restless to say least..until this univ thing gets finalized my mind wont lay at rest ..
> 
> what about you ..any news on personal front ....or work front or you intend to go full fledged on bodybuilding


ah thats not too good then.

and na still not got any work at the moment so got the day off again! just sitting by my phone waiting for someone to call wanting work!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ah thats not too good then.
> 
> and na still not got any work at the moment so got the day off again! just sitting by my phone waiting for someone to call wanting work!


what sort of work do you do mate?


----------



## ragahav

hey Solid do you live with your folks ..


----------



## D_MMA

BORED.COM


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> BORED.COM


Do some bloody work like the rest of us then ......I am close to tears with this feckin report and no b*stard is answering their phones

Oh My :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

No tears please Miss Em, you'll get it sorted! Just think of it as fuel for your workout later x


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No tears please Miss Em, you'll get it sorted! Just think of it as fuel for your workout later x


Dont think I will be getting a workout at any point today - too much to do and I dont know how to do it !!! :crying:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Goosey is a big boy now...I think he could handle his own... :lol:





ragahav said:


> So what, is this your opening line ......You conniving biatch .I knew it, I knew it first Zeus then Mak and now Goosey you want them all, don't ya'......well, back off Mr. , here is the news for you - you ain't the only one in town .. Goosey is mine ...grr grr..
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





Jem said:


> Head for the hills Goose - all the men want you ..........





MaxMuscle said:


> You can have him... I only have a limited supply of lube and new O-rings... the two power houses I have now really know how to blow out those O-rings... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mak refuses to give me a rim job now after Zeus made me look like this..


have I missed something???


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Dont think I will be getting a workout at any point today - too much to do and I dont know how to do it !!! :crying:


Aaa.....that sad face of yours ....how come you don't know how to do it ?


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Aaa.....that sad face of yours ....how come you don't know how to do it ?


Only got half the info and peeps not picking up phones ......just dont have the facts in full ....I am going insaaaaaaaane :cursing:

Hey Goose !


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> have I missed something???


Aye .errr .nothing Goosey, I took care of it :innocent: ..

Max and I were about to have a conflict of interest :whistling: but all things have been cleared ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Only got half the info and peeps not picking up phones ......just dont have the facts in full ....I am going insaaaaaaaane :cursing:
> 
> Hey Goose !


hmm..thats terrible .....the peeps you are talking about are they your subordinates ? because if they are then you can unleash hell over them after ..


----------



## Goose

Hey Jem Jem 

Keep smiling


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Aye .errr .nothing Goosey, I took care of it :innocent: ..
> 
> Max and I were about to have a conflict of interest :whistling: but all things have been cleared ..


I'm glad everything got sorted


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> I'm glad everything got sorted


ya ..me too  .... how is your stomach now .........


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> ya ..me too  .... how is your stomach now .........


Still not great..

occasionally it jsut growls at me and I get severe cramps..

I just need to man up!!


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Do some bloody work like the rest of us then ......I am close to tears with this feckin report and no b*stard is answering their phones
> 
> Oh My :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Ahem...Iv done 2 assignments so far today!!! granted i should have done them ages ago lol.

Iv got 2 weeks to hand in my final work and then its all over - givin the chance i pass !! :beer:


----------



## ragahav

off to my 4th meal shortly ... anything new with anyone share it within next 5-10 minutes  and Dave yee .. to you assignment completion


----------



## ragahav

cya all later ......


----------



## Goose

Au Revoir


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Morning all... Hope you all slept well and got your full 8 hours....


I got about 4!


----------



## bowen86

i got 6hrs.........


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> I hope thats not a nightly occurance bud...Hard to grow without much sleep.
> 
> Still not feeling well?


Yeah still feel sihtty..

Need to shift this bug asap.


----------



## Jem

WAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## clairey.h

*nothing* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *nothing* :lol: :lol: :lol:


woohoo me lovely pretendie blonde !

there is no-one here to begin with so perhaps someone will join in today :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

I think people are just scared of our dynamic personalities and feel afraid to make themselves look foolish when compared to our stunning wit and beauty............

well thats my take on it....whats yours.......pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

you totally fecked this page up didnt you.........lol


----------



## clairey.h

and apologys to GB as they were my pics not jems...............(standing in the corner awaiting punnishment)..she is but an innocent who copied my pics..............

but she did egg me on.............so no feck it your right...........blame jem.......lol


----------



## Jem

Yes I reckon that's it .......

Dont be shy, we wont mock you for being inferior - sometimes it cant be helped and we are all for care in the community & equal opps ....

c'mon air your views with us ...pull up a pew ....stay and chat for a while :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and yes t'was a tad on the large side...still did not pull in any spectators ...claire you will have to get your baps out love :laugh: :wub: :clap: :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I think people are just scared of our dynamic personalities and feel afraid to make themselves look foolish when compared to our stunning wit and beauty............
> 
> well thats my take on it....whats yours.......pmsl





clairey.h said:


> you totally fecked this page up didnt you.........lol





clairey.h said:


> and apologys to GB as they were my pics not jems...............(standing in the corner awaiting punnishment)..she is but an innocent who copied my pics..............
> 
> but she did egg me on.............so no feck it your right...........blame jem.......lol


......the nits one was me :sad: :blush: :blink: sowwy


----------



## clairey.h

I dont be thinking soooooooo....lol

there not what they used to be.......... :crying: :crying: :crying:

still bood job in a few years will sort that right out......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG cannot multiquote when I want to and then it does it all of a sudden !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> ......the nits one was me :sad: :blush: :blink: sowwy


pmsl I forgot about that, I thought it was the spot pic :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

MaxMuscle said:


> Hello everone...Hope all are well today. Its beautiful here today and supposed to hit 87 degrees... Nice.


hello to you as well, what time is it there


----------



## Jem

Hi Maxxy - welcome buddy - 2 lovely ladies awaiting your company...........stay a while and play ........

I fink you mean bahoobie job !


----------



## Jem

Goodie - now lets have some entertainment !


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Max i'm not impressed, you're gonna overtake me on reps. Negged!


----------



## clairey.h

sorry to change the subject...........sssssooooooooooo embarrassed my daughter who is 4 was on the phone to my dad and she suddenly went

'grandad what are mummy and daddy doing when they are in bed and I am not allowed in'

I just took the phone of her and had an akward silence whilst we both thought of something to say like.....'nice weather today'


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Goodie - now lets have some entertainment !


see jem like buses waiting and waiting and then two come along at once :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Such as? Hmmmmm!


Guess the bum ....pmsl



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> sorry to change the subject...........sssssooooooooooo embarrassed my daughter who is 4 was on the phone to my dad and she suddenly went
> 
> 'grandad what are mummy and daddy doing when they are in bed and I am not allowed in'
> 
> I just took the phone of her and had an akward silence whilst we both thought of something to say like.....'nice weather today'


OMG - what ARE you doing in bed Claire ???

Sounds like fun :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kids are so embarrassing !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Guess the bum ....pmsl
> 
> View attachment 26221
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


well ethier you trawl the internet looking for pics of ladys bums, its yours......but who took it....or you have a girlfriend......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see jem like buses waiting and waiting and then two come along at once :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know but Mak does not speak to me anymore :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG - what ARE you doing in bed Claire ???
> 
> Sounds like fun :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kids are so embarrassing !


just so glad she didnt start imitating sounds........... :blush: :blush: :blush:

dont think I would have ever been able to talk to him again


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I know but Mak does not speak to me anymore :confused1:


tell me more :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Max i'm not impressed, you're gonna overtake me on reps. Negged!


Ooooh reps Max....he is great company and a source of constant amusement Mak...... :lol: :lol: :lol: hence the big reputation !!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> I know but Mak does not speak to me anymore :confused1:


Lol sorry Jem! How've you been lately? I've not been posting in here at all that's why


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> tell me more :confused1: :confused1:


I dunno !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol sorry Jem! How've you been lately? I've not been posting in here at all that's why


see jem we should bow and say thanks that he has lowered his standards for the bronze thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> read you're reps :lol: :lol: :whistling:


Ohh tell mee!!:laugh: I bet I know!


----------



## clairey.h

MaxMuscle said:


> read you're reps :lol: :lol: :whistling:


tell me more.....dont keep secrets now.....tut tut tut tut


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol sorry Jem! How've you been lately? I've not been posting in here at all that's why


oh thats ok Mak....forgiven then ..........look at me holding a grudge...not :lol: . I am fine and dandy ....no-one is posting really - its all gone to the dogs [not you claire ....woof]


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh thats ok Mak....forgiven then ..........look at me holding a grudge...not :lol: . I am fine and dandy ....no-one is posting really - its all gone to the dogs [not you claire ....woof]


thanks............I think :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> SShh its secret....


Oooh I am having a moment .....now where are my smelling salts :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

MaxMuscle said:


> SShh its secret....


we dont be having secrets on this here thread mr muscle......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

so spill the beans


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thanks............I think :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> we dont be having secrets on this here thread mr muscle......... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so spill the beans


A lady never tells

....and I am a lady btw :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oooh I am having a moment .....now where are my smelling salts :innocent:


ok you wont tell me then I will have to guess.............

jem said.....hell I have no idea everything I think of is far to crude to post :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> A lady never tells
> 
> ....and I am a lady btw :lol: :lol:


You can tell me what he put by repping me:laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see jem we should bow and say thanks that he has lowered his standards for the bronze thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah yes indeedy !


----------



## clairey.h

MaxMuscle said:


> Alright ladies and Gents...Its my lunch time so I will be back in about an hour...
> 
> Try and keep the gossip to a minimum but lets kick this thread up a notch while I'm gone so I have something nice and warm to come back to huh?


see jem you and your messages its you sending people running for the hills now................ :lol: :lol: :lol:

im off to in a mo to, kids to bath etc etc etc etc etc etc................


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> You can tell me what he put by repping me:laugh:


smooth mak very smooth .........pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see jem you and your messages its you sending people running for the hills now................ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> im off to in a mo to, kids to bath etc etc etc etc etc etc................


I did not give I received claire :whistling:

Have given one to Max and Mak now though

Not allowed to give you one :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I did not give I received claire :whistling:
> 
> Have given one to Max and Mak now though
> 
> Not allowed to give you one :tongue:


thats ok Im not allowed to give you one ethier....too much lady lurve been spread already :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and yeh yeh yeh harlot always the receiver never the giver :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> smooth mak very smooth .........pmsl :lol: :lol:


He is one smooth operator .....in fact I did rep him.....for his blatant cheek though not because he is a smarmy pretty boy with a 6 pack :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> He is one smooth operator .....in fact I did rep him.....for his blatant cheek though not because he is a *smarmy pretty* *boy with a 6 pack* :whistling:


pmsl and you ask why hes not speaking to you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats ok Im not allowed to give you one ethier....too much lady lurve been spread already :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and yeh yeh yeh harlot always the receiver never the giver :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hell I wont take that lying down ........or will I :devil2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hell I wont take that lying down ........or will I :devil2:


laughing to much to thnk of a smart answer :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl and you ask why hes not speaking to you :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh he loves a bit of craic [crack] .......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> smooth mak very smooth .........pmsl :lol: :lol:


Haha I am indeed:laugh:



Jem said:


> I did not give I received claire :whistling:
> 
> Have given one to Max and Mak now though
> 
> Not allowed to give you one :tongue:


You still didn't tell me what he put lol!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh he loves a bit of craic [crack] .......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


see you cant help yourself now your calling him a junkie................. :lol: :lol:

poor fella hes gonna have a right complex soon....................


----------



## Jem

I like to maintain an aura of mystery .......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I already have a complex after my car crash, i've lost 5lbs in less than a week and feel like sh1t!! Happy days!


----------



## Jem

oh is the car ok ????


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> I already have a complex after my car crash, i've lost 5lbs in less than a week and feel like sh1t!! Happy days!


I was feeling sorry for you when i read this



Jem said:


> oh is the car ok ????


and then i nearly spat my drink out when I read this.............pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

....................joke Mak.....are you hurt ?

....................and is Kate licking your wounds ???

....................no you cannot have more reps...

pmsl

But seriously - are you ok ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

LMAO erm yeah i'm on the mend now but can't train which is driving me insane! Bruised my lung and was coughing blood for about 4 days after. At least i've got a week of work from it though


----------



## clairey.h

now youve really upset him.........pmsl

goodbye all, catch up later...jem try not to upset anyone.............pmsl (dont get a complex only joking:001_tt2


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMAO erm yeah i'm on the mend now but can't train which is driving me insane! Bruised my lung and was coughing blood for about 4 days after. At least i've got a week of work from it though


cloud and silver lining and all that, whats a bit of blood cough for a week of work :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway hope you feel better soon:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha you ladies are a hoot!


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMAO erm yeah i'm on the mend now but can't train which is driving me insane! Bruised my lung and was coughing blood for about 4 days after. At least i've got a week of work from it though


Oh Sh1t sorry Mak - I am such a plum!!

A week off work but then you cannot train which is pants ....

A bruised bloody lung - why cant you just get whiplash like the rest of the population......you are spesh arent you ? :thumb:

Get well soon hun x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh Sh1t sorry Mak - I am such a plum!!
> 
> A week off work but then you cannot train which is pants ....
> 
> A bruised bloody lung - why cant you just get whiplash like the rest of the population......you are spesh arent you ? :thumb:
> 
> Get well soon hun x


how is it that you are trying to be nice but yet still sound like your taking the p1ss...............just a natural talent I guess :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know your only being nice though in your own special way......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> how is it that you are trying to be nice but yet still sound like your taking the p1ss...............just a natural talent I guess :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know your only being nice though in your own special way......... :thumb:


I AM BEING NICE CLAIRE so bugger off and see to your kids before I send a social worker round

NIIIIIGHT Hunny xxx


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Can I have the definition of the word PANTS? I see it used here quite often...Mostly by Jem but dont understand the true meaning.


Ha - it just means rubbish Max !! have no idea why it is used :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> OK.... I'm trying to see the similarities in the definitions but I guess it works... Lol


Max -

*pile of pants*, noun, slang, official term of rejection. Relatively new non-swearing slang term, meaning *a load of rubbish* or, indeed, *knickers*. Pants in this sense (NB not trousers as in the US; in the UK pants means underwear) only became slang in the 1990s (according to slang lexicographer Jonathon Green). Became official term of rejection even more recently (see below). Popular with students and DJs.

*USAGE:* Letter rejecting asylum seeker's case, from a Home Office official, December 2000: *"With regard to your claim to be a national of Afghanistan, the Secretary of State thinks that this is a pile of pants."*

IF ITS GOOD ENOUGH FOR JACK STRAW !!!!


----------



## Jem

Lets have a swap then ?

Gimme a word I wont know ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK all is forgiven as long as no more gross pics get posted.



Jem said:


> I know but Mak does not speak to me anymore :confused1:





clairey.h said:


> tell me more :confused1: :confused1:


Jem, Mak doesn't speak to anyone anymore. Don't take it personally.

Tho...if we are going to have tantrums about this sorta thing. No one comments in my journal! Oh woe is me! I am unloved. So ner:001_tt2: :lol:

Therefore I am going out to spend time with real life people! Final of the UEFA cup being held in my fair city. Ta ta people :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> OK all is forgiven as long as no more gross pics get posted.
> 
> :laugh:*What constitutes a gross pic ???*
> 
> Jem, Mak doesn't speak to anyone anymore. Don't take it personally.
> 
> Tho...if we are going to have tantrums about this sorta thing. No one comments in my journal! Oh woe is me! I am unloved. So ner:001_tt2: :lol:
> 
> *Nor mine really ...I do look at yours but its all really technical and stuff [she says in bimbo high pitch] & we are never on at the same time anymore !!! *
> 
> Therefore I am going out to spend time with real life people!
> 
> *Always a good plan Lys *
> 
> Final of the UEFA cup being held in my fair city. Ta ta people :rockon:


 *xxx*


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Honestly I cannot think of one for the life of me right now. :confused1:


Oh :confused1:


----------



## Jem

my toe is a tapping [a la claire] Maxxy !


----------



## badger

Hi, Max, Jem. Dogging has a completely different meaning over here Max, you wouldn't want to say you'd been dogging, belieeeve me :lol: well you might depending on how kinky you are.


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Im pretty damn kinky but over here it means: obtaining maximum sexual pleasure from a member of the opposite sex.
> 
> Glad to see you Badger... Thanks for the heads up cause I do plan on visiting sometime. Will have to be carefull what I say in the pubs :lol:


Did he pm you > on our meaning :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is really funny Max


----------



## Jem

Only suitable for AL .......pmsl

PM incoming .....oh my first pm to Max - is it allowed ????


----------



## badger

Do you want to put him out of his misery or shall I Jem ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Dogging - having sex with strangers in a public place. "Observers are encouraged, thus making dogging a form of exhibitionism" (Wikipedia)


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


Just checking Max - you never know !

I went public with it anyway ..........


----------



## Jem

In reality it is actually a bit sleazier than that ......but hey whatever floats your boat is cool with me ......not that I'd necessarily sail in it meself like !


----------



## badger

Was flying to Magaluf for a stag do (classy i know) and we all had T-shirts with our nicknames printed on the back (getting classier by the min), me and my mate started having a laugh with some young lasses (18-19yr olds) that were sat in front of us who were flying out to rep for the season one of them asked why they called me badger ? So i dodged the question for about 5mins saying it was a bit embarrassing and i didn't like telling people which made her even more curious then dropped the bombshell that it was cos "i liked going dogging" and when i'd got caught i told the police that i was studying badgers. At this there was a deathly silence(other than my mate p1ssing himself with laughter) left her in abject horror for a good 10 mins until i told her the truth about it, stems back to a very bizarre taxi ride home when me and one of the lad's were telling a taxi driver to be careful on his way back because "there's badgers live round here, badgers with big teeth like tigers and f*cking huge claws like a bears" all the way home. In our defense we weren't exactly compus mentas at the time we'd had a fair old cocktail of allsorts that night. :lol:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Was flying to Magaluf for a stag do (classy i know) and we all had T-shirts with our nicknames printed on the back (getting classier by the min), me and my mate started having a laugh with some young lasses (18-19yr olds) that were sat in front of us who were flying out to rep for the season one of them asked why they called me badger ? So i dodged the question for about 5mins saying it was a bit embarrassing and i didn't like telling people which made her even more curious then dropped the bombshell that it was cos "i liked going dogging" and when i'd got caught i told the police that i was studying badgers. At this there was a deathly silence(other than my mate p1ssing himself with laughter) left her in abject horror for a good 10 mins until i told her the truth about it, stems back to a very bizarre taxi ride home when me and one of the lad's were telling a taxi driver to be careful on his way back because "there's badgers live round here, badgers with big teeth like tigers and f*cking huge claws like a bears" all the way home. In our defense we weren't exactly compus mentas at the time we'd had a fair old cocktail of allsorts that night. :lol:


LMAO - p!ss taking b*stard you are !!

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

or the poor taxi driver's !


----------



## badger

Oh her face was a picture, it went down like a f4rt in a spacesuit. Her mate didn't seem shocked at all though, so either i look like a pervert or she had an interesting hobby :lol: . Thinking about it she kept smiling at me for the entire flight.


----------



## Jem

oh you dirty boys you !!!


----------



## badger

Nah mate happily married me, gonna scoot off in a min so night i'll catch up with you tomorrow, off work :bounce: :bounce: so i'll be lurking about in the day between gymming and PS3ing :beer:


----------



## Jem

Who moi !!! Max how very dare you, devil !

Night night peeps

x


----------



## solidcecil

right im off to bed. got work tomorrow! seems like for ever since i last worked.

night all


----------



## D_MMA

just nippin in before gettin my head down.

just downloaded eminems new album - class haha

hope your all ok bronzers


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Night, sleep tight! x


----------



## Guest

Good evening Bronzers. Sorry I have been absent from posting here in awhile. Hope you are all well.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Zeus I think we are all tucked up in bed!

All is just about well in the thread. Is your throat better now?


----------



## Guest

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Zeus I think we are all tucked up in bed!
> 
> All is just about well in the thread. Is your throat better now?


You're tucked in bed huh:whistling: :laugh:

Yeah my throat is better and I am about 95%. That virus kicked my ar5e for the better part of a week. How is WA doing?


----------



## Rickski

Hi bronzers WA what are you doing awake?, Hi Zeus man just repped you for coming downtown.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

i am tucked up - nicely snuggled in!

Glad to see you're almost better. The Wild one is doing fine, concussion is almost gone and I've had a day full of smiles so I'm happy!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> Hi bronzers WA what are you doing awake?, Hi Zeus man just repped you for coming downtown.


I'm waiting for my brother in Japan to hurry and wake up so i can chat too him, was so much easier when he was in the States


----------



## Guest

Rickski said:


> Hi bronzers WA what are you doing awake?, Hi Zeus man just repped you for coming downtown.


Thanks mate



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> i am tucked up - nicely snuggled in!
> 
> Glad to see you're almost better. The Wild one is doing fine, concussion is almost gone and I've had a day full of smiles so I'm happy!


I want to snuggle:laugh:

Concussion!!!! I was not aware of this. How did that happen??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ZEUS said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I want to snuggle:laugh:
> 
> The more the merrier!
> 
> Concussion!!!! I was not aware of this. How did that happen??
> 
> My friends dog decided I was too scrumptious to resist and started to hump my leg, this made me jump and I smacked my head on a low door frame! :lol: I'm almost back to normal now though!


----------



## Guest

OMG!! I dont mean to laugh but that is a funny way to get a concussion:laugh: Glad you are feeling better:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ZEUS said:


> OMG!! I dont mean to laugh but that is a funny way to get a concussion:laugh: Glad you are feeling better:thumbup1:


 :001_tt2:  x


----------



## Robsta

MaxMuscle said:


> there is no reason for you to have a complex MaK... You still look great and even when you can go back to the gym you are going to have to take it slow as to not injure anything to a higher degree...
> 
> *We are all pulling ourselves off* for you buddy, I hope that you heal soon so to not loose your sanity,


speak for yourself mate....  :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning All!!!

Are we all happy campers this morning? The weekend is almost here! Wooohoo! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## badger

Morning, just been out with dog had to stop him diving straight in lake for a bite sized snack 










How's everyone this morning, plans for the day ?


----------



## borostu82

Morning everyone. hope everyone is well.


----------



## badger

Hi WA, you snuck in while i was posting that, hows the head ? what you upto today ?

Morning Stu !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Badger!

It's beautiful outside today - I woke up at 0450 bright eyed and bushy tailed so I went for a nice long walk too - the world is a much nicer place at that time of day!

I'm full of beans and raring to go today! I have a little bit of work planned, some time dedicated to slacking on the internet and the gym


----------



## clairey.h

today my daughter has an eye appointment this morning, so will take her in late for school...........then its back home get changed, go gym do shoulders cardio and abs....maybe a small bit of chest as well as missed that this week............. 

home

shake

pick up emily from school

chicken and salad

cook everyone else dinner

walk the dog

another shake

maybe pop to a tan shop at somepoint today

also need to make a trip to the tip.....

and I think that is just about it...........lol :lol: :lol: :lol: along with hoovering washing etc etc etc etc

nice pic badger..........made me feel quite calm in the chaos that is my mornings.......... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## clairey.h

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Badger!
> 
> It's beautiful outside today - I woke up at 0450 bright eyed and bushy tailed so I went for a nice long walk too - the world is a much nicer place at that time of day!
> 
> I'm full of beans and raring to go today! I have a little bit of work planned, some time dedicated to slacking on the internet and the gym


super girl strikes again.............lol

the only ime I see that time of day is when im coming home to go to bed......................although come to think about it am getting on now cant remember the last time i stayed out so late :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## badger

sounds like my day roughly just minus the bit of work, gonna pop down the barbers get my face and head shaved, nip to gym, go over see mi dad for a bit and then some serious ligging on here, PS3 and watch some of the planet earth series that i've just got on blu ray nice easy day of ding f*ck all.


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> today my daughter has an eye appointment this morning, so will take her in late for school...........then its back home get changed, go gym do shoulders cardio and abs....maybe a small bit of chest as well as missed that this week.............
> 
> home
> 
> shake
> 
> pick up emily from school
> 
> chicken and salad
> 
> cook everyone else dinner
> 
> walk the dog
> 
> another shake
> 
> maybe pop to a tan shop at somepoint today
> 
> also need to make a trip to the tip.....
> 
> and I think that is just about it...........lol :lol: :lol: :lol: along with hoovering washing etc etc etc etc
> 
> nice pic badger..........made me feel quite calm in the chaos that is my mornings.......... :thumb: :thumb :


AAARGH you've just reminded me i have got some work to do today, i've got to clean out the study (yeaaah righhht study, den where me and the lads hide from the woman with computer, dvd and ps3 to drink beer in peace) out today cos it's got to an absolute sh1ttip even by my standards.

Hows Rob's new job going ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Me Supergirl? Blinkin hell Claire do you every get a chance just to sit down and indulge in a bit of nothingness?

And Badger I like the sound of your day!

Morning Borostu


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> sounds like my day roughly just minus the bit of work, gonna pop down the barbers get my face and head shaved, nip to gym, go over see mi dad for a bit and then some serious ligging on here, PS3 and watch some of the planet earth series that i've just got on blu ray nice easy day of ding f*ck all.


Can I have your day please...not liking mine so far :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Just realised this morning when i weight myself im a heavyweight for my next mma comp -

im 103kg need to drop to 98kg n under by 28th June. anyone think its possible ??


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just realised this morning when i weight myself im a heavyweight for my next mma comp -
> 
> im 103kg need to drop to 98kg n under by 28th Jan. anyone think its possible ??


losing 5kg in 8 months...never heard of such a thing...utterley impossible :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> losing 5kg in 8 months...never heard of such a thing...utterley impossible :lol:


meant june dude. edited it haha


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> meant june dude. edited it haha


LOL thought it was a bit odd!!


----------



## Jem

Morning all - better day today methinks

WILL DO LEGGIES TODAY

missed gym yesterday due to work

who the feck do they think they are - do they not know that I need my gym time ????

How very dare they

Oh and morning again

Lots of love to all you loverly peeps

God the world is just great!!!

where is me little raglet today - very quiet !!!

xx


----------



## Robsta

badger said:


> sounds like my day roughly just minus the bit of work, gonna pop down the barbers get my face and head shaved, nip to gym, go over see mi dad for a bit and then some serious ligging on here, PS3 and watch some of the planet earth series that i've just got on blu ray nice easy day of ding f*ck all.


Me too, I started a new job monday...jacked the cnut in last night....:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Morning all - better day today methinks
> 
> WILL DO LEGGIES TODAY
> 
> missed gym yesterday due to work
> 
> who the feck do they think they are - do they not know that I need my gym time ????
> 
> How very dare they
> 
> Oh and morning again
> 
> Lots of love to all you loverly peeps
> 
> God the world is just great!!!
> 
> where is me little raglet today - very quiet !!!
> 
> xx


Ahhh Jem. I too suffer this problem. I have noticed recently I am getting very cross when my work and social life interfers with my training! Ooops. :whistling:

Go show dem leggies who's boss!

And to clarify all the pics posted by you yesterday...with the natural exception of your cute derriere...were unacceptable.


----------



## Jem

oh cheers for bumping the ass pic Lys ..........not pmsl

what other pics did I post ???? Not moi > surely not


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> Me too, I started a new job monday...jacked the cnut in last night....:laugh:


Erm Rob we require a certain standard of decorum in the bronze thread my love .....your eloquent prose will need to be adjusted :innocent: :confused1: :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> AAARGH
> 
> *Hows Rob's new job going* ?





Robsta said:


> Me too, I started a new job monday...jacked the cnut in last night....:laugh:


there you go.....he answered it for you...pmsl not very well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Erm Rob we require a certain standard of decorum in the bronze thread my love .....your eloquent prose will need to be adjusted :innocent: :confused1: :innocent:


Erm....I could always close it if you like....


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> Erm....I could always close it if you like....


Oh yes - how predictable Rob :smartass: - we would take the moderator route wouldn't we ??? Nothing like abuse of power ............. :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> there you go.....he answered it for you...pmsl not very well :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye just spoke him on PM, tbh honest they were taking the p1ss. :cursing:


----------



## badger

Hi Jem, did you get to do legs just got back from back and bi's had a blinder well happy with it + it's finally stopped f*cking raining and the suns come out :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

woohoo I know and yes I did leggies woohoo


----------



## Jem

Is there anybody there ???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yooohoooo!!

Evening Jem!


----------



## Jem

woohoo whats going on !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Nothing much? Jem are you allowed in the adults lounge yet?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nothing much? Jem are you allowed in the adults lounge yet?


haha oi you! :lol:


----------



## Jem

yep! why???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> haha oi you! :lol:


:whistling:Me?! :innocent: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> yep! why???


I just stumbled upon a visual delight!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I just stumbled upon a visual delight!


tell me more :lol:


----------



## Goose

A Goosey Goosey Gander


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm off to the gym in a few mins - can't wait - am going to try and move some not quite so pathetic weights tonight!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm off to the gym in a few mins - can't wait - am going to try and move some not quite so pathetic weights tonight!


Good Luck :thumb:

I havn't trained since last saturday!! too poorly.. But going to hit it hard next week hopefully.


----------



## Jem

thread is dying the death really.........


----------



## Goose




----------



## Jem

sad really....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Morning all - better day today methinks
> 
> WILL DO LEGGIES TODAY
> 
> missed gym yesterday due to work
> 
> who the feck do they think they are - do they not know that I need my gym time ????
> 
> How very dare they
> 
> Oh and morning again
> 
> Lots of love to all you loverly peeps
> 
> God the world is just great!!!
> 
> *where is me little raglet today - very quiet !!!*
> 
> xx


Did anyone miss me ??

Hey everyone ....I hope the day went by fine for all ....

now as if my life couldn't be more confusing there was quirk of fate and a new development had happened leaving me more confused and undecided then ever .....


----------



## Jem

spit it out then ....


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Oh yes - how predictable Rob :smartass: - we would take the moderator route wouldn't we ??? Nothing like abuse of power ............. :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too right, what's the point in being a mod if you get no perks.....


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> Too right, what's the point in being a mod if you get no perks.....


You have my girl - that a big enough perk I think :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway she's off to Ascot with me for Ladies Day - did she tell you you're babysitting yet whilst we quaff champers ??? :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

She asked if she could go and I said if she wants....Considering the fact she thinks Ascot is in Yourks, I wouldn't hold out too much hope of her reaching it on the given day......Good luck getting her to leave the Kids for a whole day though......


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> She asked if she could go and I said if she wants....Considering the fact she thinks Ascot is in Yourks, I wouldn't hold out too much hope of her reaching it on the given day......Good luck getting her to leave the Kids for a whole day though......


So nice of you to consent to it :whistling: and Oh daarling that's what sat nav is for .........I get lost ganning to the supermarket pet :laugh: She can bring the kids - I am sure there will be a holding pen somewhere - they can muck out the stables and earn some keep :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Robsta

sat nav??? i got my lorry map she can borrow for the day...


----------



## borostu82

WHOOP WHOOP TFI Friday

Morning all i hope you have a great day


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Borostu!

Yep wooohooo the weekend is almost here! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Robsta

I'm up early too, getting dragged off to daughters assembly.......woohooo:rolleyes:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Robsta said:


> I'm up early too, getting dragged off to daughters assembly.......woohooo:rolleyes:


Oh hush - you'll enjoy it!! I always used to do something stupid when my Mum came to mine, like fall off the stage, tuck my skirt into my tights, see a spider next to me and have a conniption fit until someone got rid of it! Poor Mum!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

glad its friday. had crap time with the ex givin me jip at work all week so told her last night it was 100% off and took it off facebook haha. childish eh.

not back in day job till wednesday ! got doors sat / sun night tho. should be a laugh 

Gunna get some work done on the cars this weekend too.

So ther you go thers my weekend.

How u lot doing ?


----------



## ragahav

Hello and a very good morning everyone, 

how is everybody doing ...


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> glad its friday. had crap time with the ex givin me jip at work all week *so told her last night it was 100% of*f and took it off facebook haha. childish eh.
> 
> not back in day job till wednesday ! got doors sat / sun night tho. should be a laugh
> 
> Gunna get some work done on the cars this weekend too.
> 
> So ther you go thers my weekend.
> 
> How u lot doing ?


hey Dave,

and it was about time .. .finally you can move on now ..I guess, I mean unless you go back again to her on Friday night and start your business .. :whistling:

but in all I think this is it .... so :thumbup1: buddy


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yep wooohooo the weekend is almost here! :bounce: :bounce:


Hey WA ..hows your head bump .....and tooth .. did the fairy came at night . .


----------



## D_MMA

ragahav said:


> hey Dave,
> 
> and it was about time .. .finally you can move on now ..I guess, I mean unless you go back again to her on Friday night and start your business .. :whistling:
> 
> but in all I think this is it .... so :thumbup1: buddy


Hhaha ye i kno buddy - im just stayin away so im not tempted into it again. keep my distance and enjoy myself my trainin and my spare time lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

My head bump is loads better thanks, I'm a little upset that my tooth is still under my pillow and a shiny £1 coin has not taken it's place!

How are you?


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> My head bump is loads better thanks, I'm a little upset that my tooth is still under *my pillow and a shiny £1 coin has not taken it's place!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> *How are you?*
> 
> OOOooo... you shouldn't have said that because that opens the gate to the frustration that I was containing successfully and now you will have to read the following:
> 
> It seems fate has twisted plans for me or the Almighty is free and bored so playing with me to entertain Himself .. I mean for the last two and a half months I was disgruntled, frustrated with rejects and below expected results for my applications in US univ and now that I had finally come to term to choose the best available options out of the given one. WHAM !! I got mail day before yesterday night from a Dannish university, that had already given me admit last month, stating that they have selected me for scholarship and if I join there department then I will be eligible for FULL tuition fee waiver. Now hold on, before you jump up the guns and start firing congratulations, no I am not so happy with this latest developlment. Why, because this has quagmired my situation whis was already so confusing and screwed. Earlier I had to decide which US univ I will be spending money on which was confusing enough but now this offer has made it more confusing becasue although the univ reputation and ranking itself is not very comforting the scholarship is making it a tempting offer. Now I have to again sort out the nitty gritties of value of money the I will be spending on US univ if I let go this offer or the risk I will be taking by shifting to this university if I take up the offer ....uhhhh ..why does life have to be so complicated .. and plus when I asked my old man about it he said "I will support you whatever decision you take, don't think about money if you let go this offer then I am ready to support you" ... ..
> 
> if he had told me that money is a problem I would have straight away opted for scholarship but now again I am back to gleaning details and collecting people views before I can make a final decision ..plus people here are giving me contradictory advice some says go to US while others vouch for Europe.


----------



## ragahav

Jem where are you ?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> My head bump is loads better thanks, I'm a little upset that my tooth is still under my pillow and a shiny £1 coin has not taken it's place!
> 
> How are you?


Its a £2 coin these days WA ........even the tooth fairy suffers from the woes of inflation :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Jem where are you ?


You rang m'lud ?


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> sat nav??? i got my lorry map she can borrow for the day...


erm right yeah - she can bring the lorry as well - it can go in the limo park :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh hush - you'll enjoy it!! I always used to do something stupid when my Mum came to mine, like fall off the stage, tuck my skirt into my tights, see a spider next to me and have a conniption fit until someone got rid of it! Poor Mum!


She went all shy cos Daddy's there....then she got told off for standing and blowing Daddy a kiss, then she cried her eyes out when I left at the end....Claire gave me a bolloking for keeping turning round to wave at her.......heartless b!tch...


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> She went all shy cos Daddy's there....then she got told off for standing and blowing Daddy a kiss, then she cried her eyes out when I left at the end....Claire gave me a bolloking for keeping turning round to wave at her.......heartless b!tch...


Aaaah, Pmsl you are supposed to just behave ...that's why - you are the adult [in theory anyway] :whistling: ....I can imagine all the other parents tutting at you in disapproval & poor claire trying to maintain her standards with her Mrs Bouquet [bucket] hat on !!!! :tongue:


----------



## D_MMA

morning Jem, WA & robsta.

Rag - sounds mad with the univ stuff mate


----------



## Jem

Morning Dave - glad to hear you have made a stand on the g/f front - just stay strong now and dont be touching any of the door whores neither - you dunno where they have been :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stay single and train like a mo-fo bruv !!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Morning all. 

Weekends almost here. :thumb:

Quick question:

In general does Satuday count as a working day in terms of deliveries?


----------



## Jem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Weekends almost here. :thumb:
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> In general does Satuday count as a working day in terms of deliveries?


yep think so mate


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rag

Oh noooooo!!!! I've found it hard enough trying to decide on colleges and Unis in the UK, your decision is sooooo much harder. Do you not have any gut feelings about what you should do? I don't envy you Mr, I'm not sure I have any advice to give and even if I did I possibly wouldn't tell you as you have too much to info already by the sounds of things!

Morning Dave


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Jem said:


> yep think so mate


Lets hope.

I have like half a scoop full of Whey left.

:bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Lets hope.
> 
> I have like half a scoop full of Whey left.
> 
> :bounce:


I usually get deliveries through on a Sat. - if it doesnt come then you will just have to pop to GNC or equivalent and pick up the smallest size pot to tide you over - better than nothing !!! there is a small size 90+ for £5 but tastes like sh!te. What protein is it ?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Jem said:


> I usually get deliveries through on a Sat. - if it doesnt come then you will just have to pop to GNC or equivalent and pick up the smallest size pot to tide you over - better than nothing !!! there is a small size 90+ for £5 but tastes like sh!te. What protein is it ?


Some egg, and pea proteins from Bulk Powders (Whey's giving me a bit of bother).

They gave me a free upgrade to next working day delivery, because my last order took an age

Ordered it in the earlier hours of this morning, so id be hoping they sent it out today to arrive the morra. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Call me what you will but I think Lady Gaga's new song "Paparazzi" is friggin awesome. :thumbup1:

Can't get enough of it


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Morning Dave - glad to hear you have made a stand on the g/f front - just stay strong now and dont be touching any of the *door whores* neither - you dunno where they have been :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Stay single and train like a mo-fo bruv !!!


hahaha door whores thats class. na i only like glassy girls :bounce:

how u WA ?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> You rang m'lud ?


yup ...missing you and wanted to tell (share with) you about my latest twists in ongoing saga of universities hunting ...

how and where have you been ..where are you going with claire ?


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> morning Jem, WA & robsta.
> 
> Rag - sounds mad with the univ stuff mate


ya Dave ..."mad" can describe a part of my spectrum of emotions right now ... .


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Rag
> 
> Oh noooooo!!!! I've found it hard enough trying to decide on colleges and Unis in the UK, your decision is sooooo much harder. Do you not have any gut feelings about what you should do? I don't envy you Mr, I'm not sure I have any advice to give and even if I did I possibly wouldn't tell you as you have too much to info already by the sounds of things!
> 
> Morning Dave


Ya I do have a gut feeling, but that's the problem my heart is telling me to go to the opposite of where my brain is pushing .....uuhhh the human dichotomous composition of mind and brain ... sucks big time ....

but I would definitely like to pick your thoughts too on the subject matter .. ....

how did you decide . and what do you think of my situation . .


----------



## Jem

Would not like to advise on that one Rag.......the decision is YOURS


----------



## badger

KJW said:


> Hey ladies & gents that have checked out my band page before...we've just uploaded a new track called 'Tomorrow's Girl' which will feature on our forthcoming EP release later this year.
> 
> UK tour dates going up soon too!
> 
> www.myspace.com/paperfew
> 
> www.paper-few.bebo.com
> 
> Have a gander and let me know your thoughts!


Just having a listen mate, sounds good to me, well produced sounds very professional. :thumbup1:



Gerry_bhoy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Weekends almost here. :thumb:
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> In general does Satuday count as a working day in terms of deliveries?


Depends Gerry, all the parcel fims i've worked for charge a massive surcharge for delivery on a Sat (used to be £25 9-10 yrs ago !) so if it's coming by courier prob not, unless things have changed since then. Can you not knock a protein drink up with eggs, milk and oats, stick some nesquik in it for flavour thats what i do if i'm stuggling.



ragahav said:


> Ya I do have a gut feeling, but that's the problem my heart is telling me to go to the opposite of where my brain is pushing .....uuhhh the human dichotomous composition of mind and brain ... sucks big time ....
> 
> but I would definitely like to pick your thoughts too on the subject matter .. ....
> 
> how did you decide . and what do you think of my situation . .


OOof, like the porn star said to the vicar, thats a hard one. Can't really offer advice on this Rag, whats your instinct telling you ? is it worth the scholarship for lower standards depends how bad a slating this danish uni's getting.



Jem said:


> Would not like to advise on that one Rag.......the decision is YOURS


Hey lady, how's tricks ? got legs in a bit gonna f*cking hammer em. Any plans for b.hol weekned ? :beer:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> hahaha door whores thats class. na i only like glassy girls :bounce:


Girls in glasses ? :confused1: or classy girls ???


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Hey lady, how's tricks ? got legs in a bit gonna f*cking hammer em. Any plans for b.hol weekned ? :beer:


 Well learning how to multi quote like this would be good...but no plans as yet - if I plan outdoor stuff it p!sses down so it will be off the hoof stuff !! and lots of cardio and gym !

Yourself ?


----------



## badger

Or p1ssed up girls with glazed over eyes.


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Or p1ssed up girls with glazed over eyes.


Oh yeah well spotted Badge - and there is him telling me he does not like door whores .............. :ban:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> Well learning how to multi quote like this would be good...but no plans as yet - if I plan outdoor stuff it p!sses down so it will be off the hoof stuff !! and lots of cardio and gym !
> 
> Yourself ?


Just go down the post's you want to quote clicking multiquote on each, then once you've done the ones you want click on quote. Should work that's all i've done.

"Just go down" & "once you've done the one's you want" f*cking hell kenneth williams would have a field day, reads like a carry on script :laugh:

Not sure, working Sat and Sun :thumbdown: but got mon, tues off. The village where i live is absolutely heaving on a BH sunday night (4 pubs all within stumbling distance of each other and my house) and i've not had a drink for bout 3 weeks so i think a re-match with the stella monster might be on the card's, in fact who am i kidding, might, it's nailed on i'll be going out on a bender sun when i finish work :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## D_MMA

Hahaha classy girls is what I meant Jem

But badge... them ones will do if there hot enough haha jokes


----------



## Jem

:devil2: :devil2: :rolleye:


----------



## badger

DaveI said:


> Hahaha classy girls is what I meant Jem
> 
> But badge... them ones will do if there hot enough haha jokes


Was gonna make a "rohypnol kicking in" joke but that's verging on poor taste even by my standards


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> Morning Dave - glad to hear you have made a stand on the g/f front - just stay strong now and dont be touching any of the door whores neither - you dunno where they have been :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Stay single and train like a mo-fo bruv !!!


No but he know's where they'll be going, leave the lad alone Jem a single lad's got to have some fun hant he ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK Rag, you have a difficult choice to make.

Which Danish University is it? If if is Cogenhagen I say screw the US as Cogenhagen is internationaly renowned.

Which course will be better for you...well, look at class sizes, course content. Does one course give you a practical or placement component? What free time facilities are there available. Which will leave you more in debt? Which will give you more hassle to sort out your study visa? What is the international student office and support like, as believe me, this has the ability to make you love or despise what you are doing!

Gut feelings are usually a good reference, but as this is your future we are talking about here you need to be logical.

Write down a list of crucial questions/criteria. For each option rank each uni. I suspect when you have done this the gut instinct will prove to be right. PM me if you need any other advice.


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> :devil2: :devil2: :rolleye:


Whats up hun ? :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Hi all hows tricks


----------



## MaKaVeLi

:lol:


----------



## WRT

How long will it be until i turn bronze??


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> How long will it be until i turn bronze??


A month! But everyone is welcome in the Bronze thread...particularly if they have interesting stories to share. :innocent:


----------



## WRT

Lol you mean about makaveli?


----------



## Goose

Indeed


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> A month! But everyone is welcome in the Bronze thread...
> 
> *Does not mean we will talk to you though ..........*
> 
> particularly if they have interesting stories to share. :innocent:


*This is different ....enough about Mak - there's a new kid on the block* :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *This is different ....enough about Mak - there's a new kid on the block* :whistling:


WRT I meant funny stories in general. Not much interesting happening with Mak these days! :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> :lol:


:laugh: ok so that was a worhwhile comment - pmsl....EDIT : I meant the attachment

Just read it back and it sounded sarcastic [unusual for me I know] but I did actually laugh so would like to rectify this point and clarify my intentions

Thanks so much for listening


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Hi all hows tricks


Hi Rickster Trickster


----------



## Rickski

feel rough today had a **** day yesterday so last night cracked open the Whiskey when i go home, oh my head hurts. An I got work in 2 hours.


----------



## Jem

serves ya right - no sympathy from the middle of the country mate

That's how northerners live - so suffer the consequences you soft lad .....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> serves ya right - no sympathy from the middle of the country mate
> 
> That's how northerners live - so suffer the consequences you soft lad .....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha lol you got me hun x


----------



## bigbob33

Hi kids, long time no speak! How are we all? I'll try to catch up later


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> Hi kids, long time no speak! How are we all? I'll try to catch up later


Hi Bob - I speak for all of us when I say

*we missed you !!!!*

*Welcome Home * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


----------



## Jem

With a big bounce !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Bob!!! Nice to see you back!


----------



## Jem

He's gone again......pmsl

Big Bib aka

THE SCARLET PIMPERNEL :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> Ya I do have a gut feeling, but that's the problem my heart is telling me to go to the opposite of where my brain is pushing .....uuhhh the human dichotomous composition of mind and brain ... sucks big time ....
> 
> but I would definitely like to pick your thoughts too on the subject matter .. ....
> 
> how did you decide . and what do you think of my situation . .


Right, uuuummm where to start, sorry for such a slow reply - work has been manic today.

My main considerations were

*I want to be in a location that I could ultimately see my self settling down in.

*And then I looked at the standard of the Uni's in my subject area to see if they were well ranked in the league tables.

*Which Unis excite me, I want to be really eager to go, some Unis do great in the league tables but I didn't think I'd do well in their environment.

*I need to be in an area where I am likely to still be able to get work once I am qualified

*I'll need to be able to financially survive the 3 years so I need to be able to get part time work. I want to limit the amount of debt I have to repay

*Haha and I would really like a decent gym close by

I just tried to look at the big picture, I want to do well over the next three/four years while I am studying and I know I don't want a massive upheaval when I finish my degree so I'd like to be best placed to make my life as easy as I can and luckily I've found a couple of options next year that cover most of my bases.

My circumstances are so different to yours, you have different countries to consider too, it's not easy to weigh up what makes the best package, I hope you manage to decide where you will do the best work and give yourself the best prospects along with the happiest personal life.

I don't actually think I've been very much/any help at all! Sorry


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Aaaah, Pmsl you are supposed to just behave ...that's why - you are the adult [in theory anyway] :whistling: ....I can imagine all the other parents tutting at you in disapproval & poor claire trying to maintain her standards with her Mrs Bouquet [bucket] hat on !!!! :tongue:


go and feck yourself........... :tongue: :tongue:

mrs bucket I am not............ :cursing: :cursing:

anyway good morning miss jem :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



KJW said:


> Hey ladies & gents that have checked out my band page before...we've just uploaded a new track called 'Tomorrow's Girl' which will feature on our forthcoming EP release later this year.
> 
> UK tour dates going up soon too!
> 
> www.myspace.com/paperfew
> 
> www.paper-few.bebo.com
> 
> Have a gander and let me know your thoughts!


great link.........liked 24 and outside on our own........all the best for your upcoming gigs.............sending you wishes of fame and fourtune.... :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

*morning everyone...........................*


----------



## Gym Bunny

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! GORGEOUS DAY!!!


----------



## clairey.h

certainly is................gardening and tanning are on the cards for today............. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am off to the gym shortly.....then physio! JOYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## clairey.h

cant go gym today..couldnt go yetesterday and cant go tomorrow.........monday is looking doubtful as well........... :crying: :crying::no::no:

but come tuesday wednesday thursday and friday I am gonna hit it like a sonofabitch.....woohoo :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

feel like a hef until then though............ :crying: :crying: :crying: so I need to step away from the chocolate moose thats calling to me from behind the fridge door.................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Hello and very good morning ..

I haven't been regular here as you all know the reason ... but will try to catch up today ..  so how have you all been ..


----------



## solidcecil

hey morning rag hows you?


----------



## clairey.h

morning all.....

serious note, please take a look at my thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences.html

if we dont challenge those who make the decsions how can we ever expect change......

thought for the day.............

now on to brighter things


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> Hi kids, long time no speak! How are we all? I'll try to catch up later


Uncle Bob is Back !!!

ye ye ..

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...he is back ... na na na na na na na na







na na na


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> hey morning rag hows you?


hey Solid ...I am well ..confused, dazed and restless ...if you have been following this thread ..this wouldn't be a surprise to you .. this univ stuff is making me craaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> morning all.....
> 
> serious note, please take a look at my thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences.html
> 
> if we dont challenge those who make the decsions how can we ever expect change......
> 
> thought for the day.............
> 
> now on to brighter things


hey claire ..already submitted ...


----------



## clairey.h

thank you very much.............

hope your uni stuff gets better...


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> feel rough today had a **** day yesterday so last night cracked open the Whiskey when i go home, oh my head hurts. An I got work in 2 hours.


Hey Ricks what happened buddy why rough ? everything alright


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> thank you very much.............
> 
> hope your uni stuff gets better...


thanks ..


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> OK Rag, you have a difficult choice to make.
> 
> Which Danish University is it? If if is Cogenhagen I say screw the US as Cogenhagen is internationaly renowned.
> 
> Which course will be better for you...well, look at class sizes, course content. Does one course give you a practical or placement component? What free time facilities are there available. Which will leave you more in debt? Which will give you more hassle to sort out your study visa? What is the international student office and support like, as believe me, this has the ability to make you love or despise what you are doing!
> 
> Gut feelings are usually a good reference, but as this is your future we are talking about here you need to be logical.
> 
> Write down a list of crucial questions/criteria. For each option rank each uni. I suspect when you have done this the gut instinct will prove to be right. PM me if you need any other advice.


Hey GB, some very good thought and input, not that I wasn't thinking on some of those lines before but its reassuring to hear from you and make me feel on the right track ..I will be PMing you shortly to give you the entire case with details and would definitely like to pick your thought and have discussion further since you have gone through similar experiece .. thanks for you help


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> :lol:


good one Mak :lol: ...


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Right, uuuummm where to start, sorry for such a slow reply - work has been manic today.
> 
> My main considerations were
> 
> *I want to be in a location that I could ultimately see my self settling down in.
> 
> *And then I looked at the standard of the Uni's in my subject area to see if they were well ranked in the league tables.
> 
> *Which Unis excite me, I want to be really eager to go, some Unis do great in the league tables but I didn't think I'd do well in their environment.
> 
> *I need to be in an area where I am likely to still be able to get work once I am qualified
> 
> *I'll need to be able to financially survive the 3 years so I need to be able to get part time work. I want to limit the amount of debt I have to repay
> 
> *Haha and I would really like a decent gym close by
> 
> I just tried to look at the big picture, I want to do well over the next three/four years while I am studying and I know I don't want a massive upheaval when I finish my degree so I'd like to be best placed to make my life as easy as I can and luckily I've found a couple of options next year that cover most of my bases.
> 
> My circumstances are so different to yours, you have different countries to consider too, it's not easy to weigh up what makes the best package, I hope you manage to decide where you will do the best work and give yourself the best prospects along with the happiest personal life.
> 
> I don't actually think I've been very much/any help at all! Sorry


hmm....WA some good inputs from you ..I am thinking on some of those lines already but it was reassuring to hear it from somebody else ..GB also gave input on these line ...so makes me more confident ....

thanks and don't say that it wasn't of much help because it was ..every little nugget of useful thought is useful for me during this treacherous time .. thanks

and on another note to tell you frankly the last point of yours is one of my biggest concern too ..really the thought of discontinuing my training and loosing all hard work gain scares the hell out of me :sad:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> cant go gym today..couldnt go yetesterday and cant go tomorrow.........monday is looking doubtful as well........... :crying: :crying::no::no:
> 
> but come tuesday wednesday thursday and friday I am gonna hit it like a sonofabitch.....woohoo :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> feel like a hef until then though............ :crying: :crying: :crying: so I need to step away from the chocolate moose thats calling to me from behind the fridge door.................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oooo.. these little sad face of yours makes me wanna take all your problems (not that I have enough of my own) :lol: :lol: ......why what happened, why cramp in the gym schedule ....


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> OOof, like the porn star said to the vicar, thats a hard one. Can't really offer advice on this Rag, whats your instinct telling you ? is it worth the scholarship for lower standards depends how bad a slating this danish uni's getting.


Hey Badge .... well right now this is what I am determining ...I am contacting different people to get as much info about the univ ...thats the thing ..had it been a case of a decent/top notch univ it would have been much easier for me to make the decision ..I really don't care about US v/s Europe thing ....but the rep of the univ has put me in a position of trade off ..which is very confusing .. ..anyway whats up with you ..any new news, dog stories etc...


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Uncle Bob is Back !!!
> 
> ye ye ..
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...he is back ... na na na na na na na na
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na na na


YAY!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Oooo.. these little sad face of yours makes me wanna take all your problems (not that I have enough of my own) :lol: :lol: ......why what happened, why cramp in the gym schedule ....


*KIDS IS WHAT HAPPENED.................. *my gym has no creche on a weekend or bank holiday so they leave me stuck with the little buggers.....nice ah............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

bubbly bubbly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

leave them at home - tell em cook some burgers in the george foreman and they 'll be fine ............

problem solved


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> I already have a complex after my car crash, i've lost 5lbs in less than a week and feel like sh1t!! Happy days!


Hey Mak buddy are you alright ...lung bruise, car crash .... you seem to be on a roll .. .hope you are fine now  .. .



Jem said:


> oh is the car ok ????


 :lol: :lol: very Jem


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> leave them at home - tell em cook some burgers in the george foreman and they 'll be fine ............
> 
> problem solved


cook them IN the gf?

hehehe

oh and hello everyone


----------



## ragahav

hey rob... you were also missing action here it seems as I am catching up and reading previous threads


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> hey rob... you were also missing action here it seems as I am catching up and reading previous threads


ah yes been busy lately so not alot of time for the thread waaaa but will get involved this weekend.

i think its time for your update on the goings on of the thread


----------



## Jem

everyone was absent - t'was very sad - I got loads of work done this week ...........


----------



## ragahav

ya I have given one in past wait I will give you the link to it


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ya I have given one in past wait I will give you the link to it


you have given one what you devil............


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> you have given one what you devil............


 :lol: I am giving him the link of my last synopsis .. you have read I suppose


----------



## ragahav

ya rob here it is but its very old I am not sure whether you have read or not .. ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/53038-bronze-members-thread-424.html#post931456


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> leave them at home - tell em cook some burgers in the george foreman and they 'll be fine ............
> 
> problem solved


uuuummmmm 4 and 2, I cant tell my daughter anything she takes after her dad and yesterday she informed me her and daddy are going to live with jordan cause she seems nice......... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: yes jordan the page 3 bird

my son refuses to talk cause then he would have to listen when I shout

'stop hitting the tele with the front of your dads car stereo'

'stop running'

'get out the fridge'

'stop pressing the buttons on the washing machine'

'stop throwing water out the bath'

'stop jumping on the dog'

'stop putting jigsaw pieces in your dads ps3'

'only one dvd at a time not three'

'stop hanging of the cupboard door'

'stop spitting juice on the floor'

'stop throwing your food'

I could go on and most I have already used today..........but as he dosnt answer me back he always gets away with it.......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## WRT

good afternoon everyone


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> uuuummmmm 4 and 2, I cant tell my daughter anything she takes after her dad and yesterday she informed me her and daddy are going to live with jordan cause she seems nice......... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: yes jordan the page 3 bird
> 
> *I love your daughter - put her on here - we would have a right giggle !!! *
> 
> my son refuses to talk cause then he would have to listen when I shout
> 
> 'stop hitting the tele with the front of your dads car stereo'
> 
> 'stop running'
> 
> 'get out the fridge'
> 
> 'stop pressing the buttons on the washing machine'
> 
> 'stop throwing water out the bath'
> 
> 'stop jumping on the dog'
> 
> 'stop putting jigsaw pieces in your dads ps3'
> 
> 'only one dvd at a time not three'
> 
> 'stop hanging of the cupboard door'
> 
> 'stop spitting juice on the floor'
> 
> 'stop throwing your food'
> 
> I could go on and most I have already used today..........but as he dosnt answer me back he always gets away with it.......
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :cursing: :cursing:


Glad my breeding days are done and dusted then ..............


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> good afternoon everyone


woohoo - now claire we must behave - I have been warned to go gentle because he is Mak's cousin............... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

So...on best behaviour

Hi WRT how are you ?


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> uuuummmmm 4 and 2, I cant tell my daughter anything she takes after her dad and yesterday she informed me her and daddy are going to live with jordan cause she seems nice......... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: yes jordan the page 3 bird
> 
> my son refuses to talk cause then he would have to listen when I shout
> 
> 'stop hitting the tele with the front of your dads car stereo'
> 
> 'stop running'
> 
> 'get out the fridge'
> 
> 'stop pressing the buttons on the washing machine'
> 
> 'stop throwing water out the bath'
> 
> 'stop jumping on the dog'
> 
> 'stop putting jigsaw pieces in your dads ps3'
> 
> 'only one dvd at a time not three'
> 
> 'stop hanging of the cupboard door'
> 
> 'stop spitting juice on the floor'
> 
> 'stop throwing your food'
> 
> I could go on and most I have already used today..........but as he dosnt answer me back he always gets away with it.......
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :cursing: :cursing:


how old are they


----------



## Jem

doh 4 and 2 .............


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> woohoo - now claire we must behave - I have been warned to go gentle because he is Mak's cousin............... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> So...on best behaviour
> 
> Hi WRT how are you ?


Dont be gentle! :devil2: i'm good thanks how are you?


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> Dont be gentle! :devil2: i'm good thanks how are you?


LOL watch out Em, he's a naughty boy so I've been told! :laugh:


----------



## WRT

i'm not naughty! just a bit of a whore


----------



## Jem

getting ready to run out of the door and go gym ...but keep posting just one more ...also just dropped phone in bowl of muesli whilst attempting to get my £20 back from the robbing dogs at the co-op who neglected to give me my cashback the other night....fun ..now phone does not work


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> i'm not naughty! just a bit of a whore


like I said - keeping up the family tradition


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> i'm not naughty! just a bit of a whore


How fabulous!

:tongue:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL watch out Em, he's a naughty boy so I've been told! :laugh:


Oi goldie ......what goes on in the bronze thread stays in the bronze thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

clairey.h said:


> uuuummmmm 4 and 2, I cant tell my daughter anything she takes after her dad and yesterday she informed me her and daddy are going to live with jordan cause she seems nice......... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: yes jordan the page 3 bird
> 
> my son refuses to talk cause then he would have to listen when I shout
> 
> 'stop hitting the tele with the front of your dads car stereo'
> 
> 'stop running'
> 
> 'get out the fridge'
> 
> 'stop pressing the buttons on the washing machine'
> 
> 'stop throwing water out the bath'
> 
> 'stop jumping on the dog'
> 
> '*stop putting jigsaw pieces in your dads ps3*'
> 
> 'only one dvd at a time not three'
> 
> 'stop hanging of the cupboard door'
> 
> 'stop spitting juice on the floor'
> 
> 'stop throwing your food'
> 
> I could go on and most I have already used today..........but as he dosnt answer me back he always gets away with it.......
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :cursing: :cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha your kids sounds crazy!! i want my kids to be like that, fun fun fun!

lol

there all good ones but the ps3 bit hahahaha oh no!

jordan! noooo she is a complete utter b1tch! and my gf likes her! wtf!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Oi goldie ......what goes on in the bronze thread stays in the bronze thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Goldie????????????


----------



## robc

oh ye Rag I did see that synopsis hehe very good!


----------



## robc

WRT said:


> good afternoon everyone


goooooood afternooon! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Goldie????????????


Yeah you're a gold member bumhole!


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> oh ye Rag I did see that synopsis hehe very good!


time to post a new one now ....I guess


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oh I get it..... I haven't really ever looked in this thread so that be why I was soooo confused! :confused1:

Doesn't take much!

Seems to be rather more silvers posting in here than bronzers?!


----------



## robc

BabyYoYo said:


> Oh I get it..... I haven't really ever looked in this thread so that be why I was soooo confused! :confused1:
> 
> Doesn't take much!
> 
> Seems to be rather more silvers posting in here than bronzers?!


its where us silvers started


----------



## robc

there is a great sense of brother ...and sister.. hood going on too


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> How fabulous!
> 
> :tongue:


isn't it!:laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> isn't it!:laugh:


Yes! So you're gonna come and be naughty in Newquay then huh?! :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> Yes! So you're gonna come and be naughty in Newquay then huh?! :laugh: :tongue:


What with you?


----------



## robc

newquay is awesome in the summer, awesome beaches!

I spent the weekend in the hotel where they filmed a movie, witches i think it was.

expensive it was!

headland hotel thats the one!


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> What with you?


Hahahaha um....... :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> What with you?


I don't think so! ****ing tagalong! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't think so! ****ing tagalong! :lol:


FPMSL!!!! :lol:

WRT - It's run to the sun this weekend, will be totty all over the place!!! :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

off to 4th meal


----------



## WRT

what's run to the sun? as long as theres totty i'll be happy

**** you DENVER you queer what a stupid name! hahah


----------



## Gym Bunny

YoYo...just tag team them for the entertainment value :lol:

Jem! You made the top 10! Woooooooooooo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> what's run to the sun? as long as theres totty i'll be happy
> 
> **** you DENVER you queer what a stupid name! hahah


LMAO! Run to the sun - erm, google it. It's like the biggest weekend of the year here!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> YoYo...just *tag team* them for the entertainment value :lol:
> 
> Jem! You made the top 10! Woooooooooooo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Oooh can I?! Ooooh I feel naughtiness coming on **runs away to get water quick!**

:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> what's run to the sun? as long as theres totty i'll be happy
> 
> **** you DENVER you queer what a stupid name! hahah


Wait until i'm spotting you next



BabyYoYo said:


> Oooh can I?! Ooooh I feel naughtiness coming on **runs away to get water quick!**
> 
> :whistling:


Oh no! you're all MINE!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> Oooh can I?! Ooooh I feel naughtiness coming on **runs away to get water quick!**
> 
> :whistling:


Just think.....cousins...the competitativeness would be through the roof! :rolleye:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wait until i'm spotting you next
> 
> Oh no! you're all MINE!:laugh:


Hahahaha in your dreams sweetie yes! :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> Just think.....cousins...the competitativeness would be through the roof! :rolleye:


Oooh I know... how fun! Oh I'm imagining all the possibilities.... :devil2:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahahaha in your dreams sweetie yes! :laugh:
> 
> Oooh I know... how fun! Oh I'm imagining all the possibilities.... :devil2:


Oh spoilsport, you're just winding me up now!


----------



## WRT

i'm up for some three way fun lmao!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> i'm up for some three way fun lmao!


Somehow I think you are gonna fit right in here:lol:

Nice av BTW :rolleye:


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> i'm up for some three way fun lmao!


Lol, I'm not sure someone else would though....

GB you wish to join us???? rofl! :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> Lol, I'm not sure someone else would though....
> 
> GB you wish to join us???? rofl! :wub:


Test drive em for me. I'm about to head out on a date. :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

Hey WRT ,

so you are Mak's cousin....ooo..deffo love some inside stories about Mak...not that he gives away much with his demeanor here ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> Hey WRT ,
> 
> so you are Mak's cousin....ooo..deffo love some inside stories about Mak...not that he gives away much with his demeanor here ..


 :lol: LMAO!!! I love your dry wit! No Mak keeps his secrets sooooo close to his chest. :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> YoYo...just tag team them for the entertainment value :lol:
> 
> Jem! You made the top 10! Woooooooooooo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


hey GB ...you sure know how to play rugby ...

and Jem congrats matey more reps coming your way to shoot you up once this stupid system let me


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> Test drive em for me. I'm about to head out on a date. :innocent:


Oooooh a date!!!! Have a fabulous time sweetie... :beer: :thumbup1:

I shall report back after the weekend! :bounce: LMAO!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: LMAO!!! I love your dry wit! No *Mak keeps his secrets sooooo close to his chest*. :lol:


and WRT is our key to get to those secret :devil2: .......


----------



## BabyYoYo

ragahav said:


> and WRT is our key to get to those secret :devil2: .......


Diana at the weekends perhaps????? :lol: :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Diana at the weekends perhaps????? :lol: :laugh:


Not this weekend, got some smashing to do! :lol: And Tom if you tell them anything, remember what happened on holiday


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Test drive em for me. I'm about to head out on a date. :innocent:


you can test drive me if you want i may tell you all a story, depends if he pays his blackmail money!


----------



## ragahav

MaKaVeLi said:


> Not this weekend, got some smashing to do! :lol: And Tom if you tell them anything, *remember what happened on holiday*


what happened on holiday :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

we wanna know :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

c'mmon :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

Hi all just flying through got food shopping to do oh joy.


----------



## Rickski

Wow our Jems on the top 10 list woohoo.


----------



## ragahav

hey Ricks...

why were you talking about rough day earlier ..everything alright


----------



## robc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Not this weekend, got some smashing to do! :lol: And Tom if you tell them anything, remember what happened on holiday


elo Fatboy :lol:

I say that as I'm eating cadburys choc pudding and double cream...

mwuhahahaha!


----------



## ragahav

it's like deserted island here


----------



## Rickski

Yeah Rag I just drank too much had a few things on my mind but feeling great now!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ragahav said:


> what happened on holiday :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> we wanna know :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> c'mmon :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


LMAO! I KNOW........... hahahahahahahahahahaha

Nice one Tom!

xxx


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> you can test drive me if you want i may tell you all a *story*, depends if he pays his blackmail money!


What story would this be then??:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robc said:


> elo Fatboy :lol:
> 
> I say that as I'm eating cadburys choc pudding and double cream...
> 
> mwuhahahaha!


Lol i've just eaten a caramel creamcake!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> What story would this be then??:laugh:


That would be nothing Theodore!:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO! I KNOW........... hahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Nice one Tom!
> 
> xxx


Tell us ..tell us :bounce: :bounce:

two reps for every story and more depending upon the "quality of the story" :w00t:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol i've just eaten a caramel creamcake!


OMG! You fat ba$tard!!!! After giving me grief about not eating any more biscuits!



MaKaVeLi said:


> That would be nothing Theodore!:laugh:


Tom - tell all.... ! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

No Kate has to keep quiet or a hard spanking is in order


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> No Kate has to keep quiet or a hard spanking is in order


LMAO! If you say so dear!

x


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> No Kate has to keep quiet or a hard spanking is in order





BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO! If you say so dear!
> 
> x


Once again, a video would be nice:whistling:

(oh yeah...and I want to be spanked also) 

By Mak or Kate......or maybe both:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

hey Zeus,

hows your injury


----------



## Guest

ragahav said:


> hey Zeus,
> 
> hows your injury


Hey Rags.. Injury is good, I think it is almost 100% percent. I trained chest this week at about 75% intensity and weight. Felt a little tight, but overall good. Had nice DOMS the next day. Will be starting a small course on Monday, so stay tuned :thumb:

Thanks for asking


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ZEUS said:


> Once again, a video would be nice:whistling:
> 
> (oh yeah...and I want to be spanked also)
> 
> By Mak or Kate......or maybe both:laugh:


Lol, i'll get the left cheek, Kate can take the right:lol:



ZEUS said:


> Hey Rags.. Injury is good, I think it is almost 100% percent. I trained chest this week at about 75% intensity and weight. Felt a little tight, but overall good. Had nice DOMS the next day. Will be starting a small course on Monday, so stay tuned :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for asking


Glad to hear it mate, what course you doing?


----------



## Jem

Helloooo had to double check was not in Maks/Katesjournal ....what the devil is going on here !


----------



## Robsta

I notice in this bronze members thread, it's mainly silver and gold that are sniffing about.......lmao 

I can always make you guys bronzies again if you like..... :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Robsta said:


> I notice in this bronze members thread, it's mainly silver and gold that are sniffing about.......lmao
> 
> I can always make you guys bronzies again if you like..... :lol:


if we hang in gold thread then will you make us goldie


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol, i'll get the left cheek, Kate can take the right:lol:
> 
> Glad to hear it mate, what course you doing?


One for each cheek... ooooh that sounds nice:laugh:

Course will be the same as you mate 500 Enan

Your legs are looking swoll btw 



Robsta said:


> I notice in this bronze members thread, it's mainly silver and gold that are sniffing about.......lmao
> 
> I can always make you guys bronzies again if you like..... :lol:


Please no!!!! Don't do it Rob.... I like the bronzers, but I don't wish to become one:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ZEUS said:


> Course will be the same as you mate 500 Enan
> 
> Your legs are looking swoll btw


Thanks man, although i'm running 750mg p/w now, joe threatened to hulk smash my ar5e:crying: good luck!


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Thanks man, although i'm running 750mg p/w now, joe threatened to hulk smash my ar5e:crying: good luck!


When in doubt....up the dose:laugh:

500 will be plenty for me:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> I notice in this bronze members thread, it's mainly silver and gold that are sniffing about.......lmao
> 
> I can always make you guys bronzies again if you like..... :lol:


Yes Rob you are correct ....its because I am so irresistable - even your wife wants me ......thought you would know that by now though ....pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Please no!!!! Don't do it Rob.... I like the bronzers, but I don't wish to become one:lol:


----------



## ragahav

okk peeps calling it a day ...off to dinner then straight to room ..

later bed .. cya tomorrow ...

goodnight .........

was waiting for uncle Bob till now to have a little chit chat ... ...think he is busy

by all


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> okk peeps calling it a day ...off to dinner then straight to room ..
> 
> later bed .. cya tomorrow ...
> 
> goodnight .........
> 
> was waiting for uncle Bob till now to have a little chit chat ... ...think he is busy
> 
> by all


erm hello...goodbye ..... :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Cya Rag


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks - entertain me ......


----------



## BabyYoYo

ZEUS said:


> Once again, a video would be nice:whistling:
> 
> (oh yeah...and I want to be spanked also)
> 
> By Mak or Kate......or maybe both:laugh:


Wahey!! Zeusy, get your a$$ over to the UK for the spanking of your life!!!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol, i'll get the left cheek, Kate can take the right:lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Jem said:


> Helloooo had to double check was not in Maks/Katesjournal ....what the devil is going on here !


Whatever do you mean my lover?!

xxxx


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Wahey!! Zeusy, get your a$$ over to the UK for the spanking of your life!!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Whatever do you mean my lover?!
> 
> xxxx


Haha come back from the gym and you are all congregating in the bronze thread which is great because I normally have to haul asses into here to provide entertainment ...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm hurt! Deeply deeply hurt. First Mak abandons me for the delights of YoYo and now Zeus! :crying: Oh woe is me! Kate I want pics! :devil2:

Date went well, we spent the afternoon at the beach. Back home for a shower to remove sand then round to her's for dinner!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Haha come back from the gym and you are all congregating in the bronze thread which is great because I normally have to haul asses into here to provide entertainment ...... :lol: :lol:


Ok lat queen!! xxx

:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> you can test drive me if you want





Gym Bunny said:


> I'm hurt! Deeply deeply hurt. First Mak abandons me for the delights of YoYo and now Zeus! :crying: Oh woe is me! Kate I want pics! :devil2:


You can have my cousin, go on corrupt him, he's only 19:lol: Not sure Kate would take pics of the deed though! :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> You can have my cousin, go on corrupt him, he's only 19:lol: Not sure Kate would take pics of the deed though! :whistling:


LOL....I don't think me DOING the deed would fare well with my current beau 

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm hurt! Deeply deeply hurt. First Mak abandons me for the delights of YoYo and now Zeus! :crying: Oh woe is me! Kate I want pics! :devil2:
> 
> Date went well, we spent the afternoon at the beach. Back home for a shower to remove sand then round to her's for dinner!


OMG it was a lady - pmsl you are funny Lys ......... :lol: :lol: :lol: did she remove the sand for you ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> You can have my cousin, go on corrupt him, he's only 19:lol: Not sure Kate would take pics of the deed though! :whistling:


If he's your cousin I am sure he is already extremely corrupt! :lol:

I'm sure he'll contribute properly to the AL in time. :rolleye:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> If he's your cousin I am sure he is already extremely corrupt! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure he'll contribute properly to the AL in time. :rolleye:


LMAO he says he's a whore!


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> You can have my cousin, go on corrupt him, he's only 19:lol: Not sure Kate would take pics of the deed though! :whistling:


stop pimping your poor innocent little cousin out Mak :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> stop pimping your poor innocent little cousin out Mak :laugh:


Maybe its a good way to fund his next cycle? :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Maybe its a good way to fund his next cycle? :lol:


My point exactly! :lol: Starting bid 50p!


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> My point exactly! :lol: Starting bid 50p!


Surely your cycle will cost more than that!

Perhaps you should list his skills and services provided. :lol:


----------



## Jem

bump for free sample ????


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Surely your cycle will cost more than that!
> 
> Perhaps you should list his skills and services provided. :lol:


I'm being realistic here, no ones gonna want to pay a lot for him! :lol:



Jem said:


> bump for free sample ????


Hmm ok then, i'll send him round.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Date went well, we spent the afternoon at the beach. Back home for a shower to remove sand then round to her's for dinner!





Jem said:


> OMG it was a lady - pmsl you are funny Lys ......... :lol: :lol: :lol: did she remove the sand for you ?


Erm did not get an answer scarlet ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Erm did not get an answer scarlet ?


Oopps! Missed your post. Yes it is a lady, she's a dancer. I'm off round to her's now....she is cooking me dinner and then is going to teach me how to salsa. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm being realistic here, no ones gonna want to pay a lot for him! :lol:
> 
> Hmm ok then, i'll send him round.


See I don't want to ask this....but something compels me. How do you *know *no ones gonna want to pay a lot? Have you taken his for a test drive already? :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm being realistic here, no ones gonna want to pay a lot for him! :lol:
> 
> Hmm ok then, i'll send him round.


ha the door bell went but it was a betterware tw*t ........seemed a shame to send him packing so I made do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Oopps! Missed your post. Yes it is a lady, she's a dancer. I'm off round to her's now....she is cooking me dinner and then is going to teach me how to salsa. :bounce:


Haha you dirty sl^t -------Lys is getting it ONNNNNNN :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: is that what they call it it Germany

.....make sure you put the towel on your spot on the sofa first ......know what those Germans are like for nicking resting places [blatant...oops sorry] ....

Have a great evening & I would say dont do anything I wouldnt do but erm I think you have overaken me on that already ! xxxx


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO! I KNOW........... hahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Nice one Tom!
> 
> xxx


what do you mean you know? what's he told you? I swear if you've told her what happened i'm gonna smack you!


----------



## WRT

Wtf D youre a ****! there will be no bidding for me but I can still pay you a visit


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Wtf D youre a ****! there will be no bidding for me but I can still pay you a visit


Got to be an improvement on the Betterware man :lol:


----------



## robc

bump for boobies


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> bump for boobies


who got their bahoobies out ???


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> who got their bahoobies out ???


nah I'm bumping FOR boobies :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> nah I'm bumping FOR boobies :thumb:


ha ha good luck with that one Rob - male or female :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

robc said:


> nah I'm bumping FOR boobies :thumb:


Like the sound of that:thumbup1: (female boobies that is)

Ladies.....Cousin Tom has an 11 inch dong :laugh:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> ha ha good luck with that one Rob - male or female :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ta I reckon I'll need all the luck I can get


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Like the sound of that:thumbup1: (female boobies that is)
> 
> Ladies.....Cousin Tom has an 11 inch dong :laugh:


Like I said - I wish you the best of luck in your quest !

not the size its the girth

pencils are noooooo good


----------



## WRT

lmao, he meant around:lol:


----------



## robc

WRT said:


> lmao, he meant around:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> lmao, he meant around:lol:


fook - you need one of these ladies then :



:laugh:


----------



## WRT

looks good to me:thumb:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> fook - you need one of these ladies then :
> 
> View attachment 26354
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Niiiiiice!

I prefer boobies to bum though. :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Like I said - I wish you the best of luck in your quest !
> 
> not the size its the girth
> 
> pencils are noooooo good


I meant he has an 11 incher (AROUND) :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Surely your cycle will cost more than that!
> 
> Perhaps you should list his skills and services provided. :lol:


Skills - Being an annoying [email protected]

Erm that's about it:confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Any nutritional wizards have a look at my thread in the losing weight section.

Im getting absolutely 0 responses :sad:


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> what do you mean you know? what's he told you? I swear if you've told her what happened i'm gonna smack you!


PMSL... Oh yes, must have been a bit awkward and embarrassing? I take it you ran away!?


----------



## Jem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Any nutritional wizards have a look at my thread in the losing weight section.
> 
> Im getting absolutely 0 responses :sad:


 ah Gerry - did you get your pea [bleurgh] protein ???

Not a nutritional whizz Im afraid hun ....


----------



## robc

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Any nutritional wizards have a look at my thread in the losing weight section.
> 
> Im getting absolutely 0 responses :sad:


I just have mate.

I'm no expert but I will help nevertheless.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Jem said:


> ah Gerry - did you get your pea [bleurgh] protein ???
> 
> Not a nutritional whizz Im afraid hun ....


Na, I emailed them. Ends up Saturdays aint classed as a working day lol.

I dont train at the weekends so Im just getting good solid food in me anyway.

So if all goes well Ill be enjoying some delicious pea powder and water by Monday.

Can hardly contain myself. :whistling:



robc said:


> I just have mate.
> 
> I'm no expert but I will help nevertheless.


Cheers bud. Ill have a gander. :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

it has gone all quiet...

*tumbleweed blows by*


----------



## Jem

I am here - sorting some pics .... :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

robc said:


> it has gone all quiet...
> 
> *tumbleweed blows by*


Im a thread killer mate.

I bring that bad vibe. 

Buzz Killington they call me.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> I am here - sorting some pics .... :whistling:


Ooooh, reveal all missy xxx


----------



## Jem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Im a thread killer mate.
> 
> I bring that bad vibe.
> 
> Buzz Killington they call me.


PMSL so funneee :laugh:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Ooooh, reveal all missy xxx


I never do............just legs progress pics is all hun !!! I made a deal with leaf that if he posted a pic of his chicken legs then I would post one of mine pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: signed, sealed and delivered !!! x


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> I never do............just legs progress pics is all hun !!! I made a deal with leaf that if he posted a pic of his chicken legs then I would post one of mine pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: signed, sealed and delivered !!! x


  Where r they?


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Where r they?


pmsl get you heavy - wherever the pics are - he's there !!!!

hide n seek :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oooh Em, look at those forearms! Phwoar!!!!

xxxx


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> pmsl get you heavy - wherever the pics are - he's there !!!!
> 
> hide n seek :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah But my Homing Missile is on U

:lol:

Photo's now pls !


----------



## robc

bump for leg pics bump for leg pics (yes it needed to be said twice)


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Oooh Em, look at those forearms! Phwoar!!!!
> 
> xxxx


I think it was a lucky shot pmsl cheers x


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> bump for leg pics bump for leg pics (yes it needed to be said twice)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: they are not far away

I could not poss put them in here - I will get accused of whoring meself ffs !!!! :whistling:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: they are not far away
> 
> I could not poss put them in here - I will get accused of whoring meself ffs !!!! :whistling:


b****cks! we just need to see them so we can advise you on your weak points and strong points and to help you ahem improve.


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: they are not far away
> 
> I could not poss put them in here - I will get accused of whoring meself ffs !!!! :whistling:


Jem hun... they are luvely

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Right im off to play some sober pool :thumbup1:

Have a nice night all!


----------



## robc

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Right im off to play some sober pool :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a nice night all!


Have a good one mate hope you win :thumb:


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> PMSL... Oh yes, must have been a bit awkward and embarrassing? I take it you ran away!?


No I bummed it, are you 2 getting married?:laugh:


----------



## WRT

Nice arms Jem, have you any of the gluteal region? :whistling:


----------



## iMORE_TEST

judge-dred said:


> why do i no have a bronze,silver or gold member under my name


 i think its because your banned mate.


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Nice arms Jem, have you any of the gluteal region? :whistling:


Yes she sure does cousin... Check out her profile pics:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Hello everyone ...a very good morning to all of you ........


----------



## ragahav

Where is uncle Bob ..he came and just whisked away :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

knock knock .... anyone there


----------



## dan the man

aw do

hows it going


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> aw do
> 
> hows it going


hey there ...long time huh...


----------



## dan the man

yeah been busy

how are you


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> No I bummed it, are you 2 getting married?:laugh:


I want to know!



WRT said:


> Nice arms Jem, have you any of the gluteal region? :whistling:


She does indeed and a very nice gluteal region it is! :drool:

Rag. I have a mate in Denmark who can give me some insider info so have emailed him (as I will die a horrible, slow and painful death if I call him at this time on a Sunday morning) vis a vis your dilema!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> I want to know!
> 
> *Hahaha married? lmao!!! Tom you cheeky ****er! Fook marriage to anyone - I shall keep him as my toyboy though! :laugh:*
> 
> She does indeed and a very nice gluteal region it is! :drool:
> 
> Rag. I have a mate in Denmark who can give me some insider info so have emailed him (as I will die a horrible, slow and painful death if I call him at this time on a Sunday morning) vis a vis your dilema!


----------



## clairey.h

morning everyone.................so GB tell all was she a lovely lady??????????????? :thumb:

lmao for those wanting a picture of jems gluteal region I believe its on or around page 458..........not that im keeping it in check or anything :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:

sun is shining always a good start to the day, shove the kids out the back door and I aint got to listen to them woohoo :tongue: :tongue:

also adding a bump for this thread for anyone who missed it, I know mak and jem have already signed for the suns petition for baby p and the stupid ar*e sentances that were given out.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences-baby-p-killers.html


----------



## Gym Bunny

She is a lovely lady and I am not telling anything. A lady never tells....so ner :tt2:

Going to check out the thread you linked now.


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> She is a lovely lady and I am not telling anything. A lady never tells....so ner :tt2:
> 
> Going to check out the thread you linked now.


fair play, as long as you had a good time..................... :thumb: :thumb : are you seeing her again


----------



## Jem

WWOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO LAYDEES !!!!!!!XXXXXX


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> morning everyone.................so GB tell all was she a lovely lady??????????????? :thumb:
> 
> lmao for those wanting a picture of jems gluteal region I believe its on or around page 458..........not that im keeping it in check or anything :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> sun is shining always a good start to the day, shove the kids out the back door and I aint got to listen to them woohoo :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> also adding a bump for this thread for anyone who missed it, I know mak and jem have already signed for the suns petition for baby p and the stupid ar*e sentances that were given out.....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences-baby-p-killers.html


SIGN IT ..........................


----------



## clairey.h

morning jem............

will be in and out today, but m'lords (pmsl) going out to watch football later so will be here with bells on this evening.....................probably be here on my own though.............talking to myself..............staring at a blank screen...................has anyone else noticed rags has an amasing talent for having a conversation on his own when were all sleeping.............fair play............


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> morning jem............
> 
> will be in and out today, but m'lords (pmsl) going out to watch football later so will be here with bells on this evening.....................probably be here on my own though.............talking to myself..............staring at a blank screen...................has anyone else noticed rags has an amasing talent for having a conversation on his own when were all sleeping.............fair play............


Hey hunny yes I am off to the gym for 11 for a sesh of pain and torture with Paul and a b*llocking for doing lots of sets in his absence ....perhaps I will just become ill....... :whistling: feeling a bit ho**** actually..........erm *runs off to get water a la Yo Yo stylee*


----------



## Jem

I will be on until about 8 I think .....after the gym and stuff !


----------



## Gym Bunny

It's a gift being able to have a conversation on your own....it only becomes problematic when people notice you in the grocery store having an argument with yourself.

Claire, signed and posted on FB too.

I am seeing her again on Tuesday. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> It's a gift being able to have a conversation on your own....it only becomes problematic when people notice you in the grocery store having an argument with yourself.
> 
> Claire, signed and posted on FB too.
> 
> I am seeing her again on Tuesday. :bounce:


I know aesthetics arent everything but ........is she fit like ???? pmsl


----------



## BabyYoYo

clairey.h said:


> morning everyone.................so GB tell all was she a lovely lady??????????????? :thumb:
> 
> lmao for those wanting a picture of jems gluteal region I believe its on or around page 458..........not that im keeping it in check or anything :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> sun is shining always a good start to the day, shove the kids out the back door and I aint got to listen to them woohoo :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> also adding a bump for this thread for anyone who missed it, I know mak and jem have already signed for the suns petition for baby p and the stupid ar*e sentances that were given out.....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences-baby-p-killers.html


SIGNED!!! Not sure how I missed this, but I think the whole justice system is a complete farce!

Anyway - have just been out for morning run (love it, being paid to do early cardio! muahahahahahaha!) and am going to do a wee bit of work, considering it's what I'm meant to be doing and then I'm going to sunbathe on the roof! Woop!

Enjoy everyone!

xxx


----------



## Jem

what is it with sunbathing on roofs - Lys you were going to do that the other day as well I think..........feck - I cant sunbathe here - I would have an audience .....of munters !!


----------



## ragahav

dan the man said:


> yeah been busy how are you


yes dan I am fine and busy too...........


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> I want to know!
> 
> She does indeed and a very nice gluteal region it is! :drool:
> 
> *Rag. I have a mate in Denmark who can give me some insider info so have emailed him *(as I will die a horrible, slow and painful death if I call him at this time on a Sunday morning) vis a vis your dilema!


Thanks GB you rock ................. :rockon: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

er- just Dan you are speaking to this morning Raggums ????


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> morning everyone.................so GB tell all was she a lovely lady??????????????? :thumb:
> 
> lmao for those wanting a picture of jems gluteal region I believe its on or around page 458..........not that im keeping it in check or anything :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> sun is shining always a good start to the day, shove the kids out the back door and I aint got to listen to them woohoo :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> also adding a bump for this thread for anyone who missed it, *I know mak and jem* have already signed for the suns petition for baby p and the stupid ar*e sentances that were given out.....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/60891-sun-petition-harsher-sentences-baby-p-killers.html


Hey Claire .....I have signed that petition too ...I was the first one remember


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hey hunny yes I am off to the gym for 11 for a sesh of pain and torture with Paul and a b*llocking for doing lots of sets in his absence ....perhaps I will just become ill....... :whistling: feeling a bit ho**** actually..........erm *runs off to get water a la Yo Yo stylee*


will be on around 4 or 5ish as have to cook a roast dinner, chicken and beef, followed by gateau and apple crumble...........

also have to tidy and set table before people can eat off it and tidy the living room so people can actually get in the house :lol: :lol: :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> It's a gift being able to have a conversation on your own....it only becomes problematic when people notice you in the grocery store having an argument with yourself.
> 
> Claire, signed and posted on FB too.
> 
> I am seeing her again on Tuesday. :bounce:


once my friend was watching me walk up the street, when I got to her she was crying with laughter and said that I was having a full blown converstaion with myself........she thought I had like an ear piece or something................but nooooooooo am just crackers :tongue:

good luck for tuesday :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> WWOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO LAYDEES !!!!!!!XXXXXX





Jem said:


> er- just Dan you are speaking to this morning Raggums ????


Hey Jem, how can be it be that ..you are my special bronzie..actually I was trying to reply in the order scraps were posted so that why . .. 

How are you, enjoying Sunday .. love your new avvy :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Hey Claire .....I have signed that petition too ...I was the first one remember


sorry.........head hangs in shame 

i only forgot because you didnt post on the thread saying you had signed.............my bad.......can I be forgiven mr prime minester................. :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes Jem she is fit! Dancer with the most gorgeous little pixie face and hair that is always escaping from its clip.....*Sigh* She's intelligent, witty, sarcastic and cute as a button. Ahem.


----------



## clairey.h

Gb your in the top ten reps.................yah you


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> *sorry.........head hangs in shame*
> 
> i only forgot because you didnt post on the thread saying you had signed.............my bad.......can I be forgiven mr prime minester................. :cool2:


 :lol: ..ya I grant you royal pardon :lol: ...

but as far as I remember I did post here ...infact immediately after your posting of the link .. .will check later ..right now I am getting late for my third meal aka lunch ...hope to see you around when I return ...

and your kid ranting was a-one yesterday .. ..seems you have too much patience for your kids ..my Mom was a disciplinarian...:laugh: ......... and Jordan bit was hilarious ..does you daughter even know who she is .. .


----------



## Gym Bunny

Cheers Claire....am sure it won't be for long tho! Not been here that long so I haven't "earnt" it! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> Gb your in the top ten reps.................yah you


Congrats GB ...more reps coming your way to shoot you through ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> :lol: ..ya I grant you royal pardon :lol: ...
> 
> but as far as I remember I did post here ...infact immediately after your posting of the link .. .will check later ..right now I am getting late for my third meal aka lunch ...hope to see you around when I return ...
> 
> and your kid ranting was a-one yesterday .. ..seems you have too much patience for your kids ..my Mom was a disciplinarian...:laugh: ......... and Jordan bit was hilarious ..does you daughter even know who she is .. .


patience moi......nnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

my son in a six month period cause this much damage...

new 50 inch HD tele he took his dad new super duper car stero front and bashed it to the tele screen leaving about 10 chips on it..............

he filled up the ps3 with peppa pig jigsaw pieces, I tried to turn it on and it just kept making a clicking noise so took a knive and fished out the pieces and took it back to the shop..............saying 'this is a load of rubbish I have only had it a few weeks and it just wont load any games'

they gave me a new one :innocent:

I told his dad about these when he ahad a bad bad hangover and couldnt complain much..............pmsl........the importance of being a mother is to know when to pick your moments........lol

and the other day we went to watch a dvd and he had deceided he at some point that he wanted to watch spongebob so had loaded three dvds in the player...............sooooo we need a new one....dad was not impressed by now........... :cursing:

also he filled to front door lock up with screws he found in the garden, rob couldnt get to work.............again he was less than amused.........

these are to name but a few of the top of my head.............lol

hes just so funny though cause he just cheeky he dosnt do things to be naughty he just does them cause he wants to work them............


----------



## Gym Bunny

Claire, I sympathise deeply, but this and the last post you made about your son had me crying with laughter. Whilst it must be super frustrating for you I suspect this means your son is rather intelligent and doing what all intelligent kids do.


Push adults buttons to see which one makes them snap

Try and figure out the why of things....which often seems to translate as being naughty

trying to work out how much leeway he has\


----------



## WRT

lmao your son sounds like a nightmare! when I was a baby my dad was painting our kitchen door and i was in the living room and he started to smell crap. He went to see if i was ok and what i'd done is crapped in my potty and got my mums hair brush and painted our living room door with my crap:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hahahahhahahaah! My brother put my youngest brother out for the dustmen...when that didn't work he gave him away to the teenage girl next door. :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Claire, I sympathise deeply, but this and the last post you made about your son had me crying with laughter. Whilst it must be super frustrating for you I suspect this means your son is rather intelligent and doing what all intelligent kids do.
> Push adults buttons to see which one makes them snap
> 
> Try and figure out the why of things....which often seems to translate as being naughty
> 
> trying to work out how much leeway he has\


you just decribed my daughter...she plays me and her dad off against each other and she is only 4..................if she want something she knows better than to ask me so she go to her dad and say

daddy your little princess is here...................

if she says no to something then god help you cause she is just like her dad and wont budge........she gives her teachers hell just because of her sheer determination, but yet they still love her for it and I know secretly that makes daddy proud...........pmsl

my son we call him juganought because he just wont stop, he runs everywhere, opens every cupboard throws everything hes just like a tornado............pmsl throws himself head first of everything, he puts his sisters roller skates on the other day he is only 2 and away he went like a duck to water.hyper speed he thought it was fantastic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

i love them to death and I would protect them with my life, and they are my life...

but they drive me completey crazy round the twist insane want to pull my hair out scream at the top of my lungs..................

but when there tucked up asleep and you creep into there room everything from the day is forgiven............

now enough of the soppy ****..............pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> lmao your son sounds like a nightmare! when I was a baby my dad was painting our kitchen door and i was in the living room and he started to smell crap. He went to see if i was ok and what i'd done is crapped in my potty and got my mums hair brush and painted our living room door with my crap:lol:


nnnnnnoooooooooo you just reminded me my boy did that in his room whilst I was running his bath he stuck his hand in it and hand painted his toys his bed his walls...................I was going insane with disinfectant for hours................

little s*d................


----------



## robc

afternoon all, hope everyone enjoys the sun 

claire I signed that petition by the way.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Gorgeous day...need to rip myself away from the comp and go do cardio. Mutter

Edit: Bugger the cardio going to the beach in 1/2 hour


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha married? lmao!!! Tom you cheeky ****er! Fook marriage to anyone - I shall keep him as my toyboy though! :laugh:


that's not what you told me, lol! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> nnnnnnoooooooooo you just reminded me my boy did that in his room whilst I was running his bath he stuck his hand in it and hand painted his toys his bed his walls...................I was going insane with disinfectant for hours................
> 
> little s*d................


OMG - mine never did that - I put it down to lack of parenting skills :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Fancied getting the bus to the gym for some HIIT cardio but im trapped in my own home today.

Rangers just won the league.

Im not going out without riot gear lol.


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> afternoon all, hope everyone enjoys the sun
> 
> claire I signed that petition by the way.


hey rob ..how is it goin'


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> OMG - *mine never did that* - I put it down to lack of parenting skills :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


How many do you have ?


----------



## Jem

20


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> 20


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ragahav said:


> Congrats GB ...more reps coming your way to shoot you through ..


 :confused1:

WTF? You just rep for the sake of repping?!

Anyone would think there wasn't a life outside of the popularity contest that ukm is becoming!

No offence to GB in the slightest but this whole rep whorring thing is ridiculous...


----------



## ragahav

BabyYoYo said:


> :confused1:
> 
> WTF? You just rep for the sake of repping?!
> 
> Anyone would think there wasn't a life outside of the popularity contest that ukm is becoming!
> 
> No offence to GB in the slightest but this whole rep whorring thing is ridiculous...


She is helping me in sorting my univ stuff...

P.S: Do you want reps :whistling: , if you are feeling left out


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

BabyYoYo said:


> :confused1:
> 
> WTF? You just rep for the sake of repping?!
> 
> Anyone would think there wasn't a life outside of the popularity contest that ukm is becoming!
> 
> No offence to GB in the slightest but this whole rep whorring thing is ridiculous...


Yeah tis getting a bit mental.

Although Im a rarely repped outcast so I'm bound to say that.


----------



## BabyYoYo

ragahav said:


> She is helping me in sorting my univ stuff...
> 
> P.S: Do you want reps :whistling: , if you are feeling left out


Is that the best you could come up with!?! :laugh:

I'm ok for reps thanks... I have no desire to fill my CP with worthless reps.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Send them over here.


----------



## ragahav

BabyYoYo said:


> *Is that the best you could come up with*!?! :laugh:
> 
> Nope I could have come with something else too the list is endless ...
> 
> I'm ok for reps thanks... *I have no desire to fill my CP with worthless reps*.
> 
> whatever suits you


----------



## ragahav

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Send them over here.


you gotta earn them ...be a regular here


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all, been busy this weekend on the cars, got work tonight tho Carnival night, quite a bad night ahead . hope all is well


----------



## ragahav

Hey Dave ..

will you get off on Monday after such a hectic weekend


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Is that the best you could come up with!?! :laugh:
> 
> I'm ok for reps thanks... I have no desire to fill my CP with worthless reps.


OMG what is going on here?????


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> OMG what is going on here?????


hornet's nest was stirred I tried to put in the lid .. :laugh: ...

so 20 huh....tell me more about it


----------



## D_MMA

Hi Rag, ye mate monday & tueday both off.

Hi Jem


----------



## Jem

Hi Dave & Raglet ,

I have 2 kids - boy & girl 11 and 8


----------



## ragahav

Jem is playing hide and seek today :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Hi Dave & Raglet ,
> 
> I have 2 kids - boy & girl 11 and 8


waooza ..didn't expect that coming ..

you look too ..emm.. not like a mother of 11 and 8 (I mean in a good way) ...great ....


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Hi Dave & Raglet ,
> 
> I have 2 kids - boy & girl 11 and 8


milf:laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

Wow Jem - from your pics I would have never ever expected you to have kids !! MILF MILF MILF...

Sorry got abit excited then.


----------



## ragahav

Ok peeps,

calling it a day ..........cya all tomorrow ..good night..

no sign of uncle Bob even today ....he appeared like wizard and now no where to see :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

afternoon everyone...........goodnight rags.........lol


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> milf:laugh:





DaveI said:


> Wow Jem - from your pics I would have never ever expected you to have kids !! MILF MILF MILF...
> 
> Sorry got abit excited then.


story of my life !!!!!!! erm....thanks :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Ok peeps,
> 
> calling it a day ..........cya all tomorrow ..good night..
> 
> no sign of uncle Bob even today ....he appeared like wizard and now no where to see :confused1:





clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone...........goodnight rags.........lol


Hellloooo & goodnight Rags - pmsl :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

GBs at the beach sooooooooo envious.............


----------



## Jem

well you've got my company love - will that do ???


----------



## clairey.h

I suppose so, scrapping the barrel a bit though.............

pmsl only joking......................you kow your fab :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I suppose so, scrapping the barrel a bit though.............
> 
> pmsl only joking......................you *kow* your fab :thumb: :thumb :


bit of a freudian slip there .....calling me a cow ......hmmmmmph :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

I cant spell for sh1t....there............go ahead make an issue of it.........go on....im thick, dunce head, what ever you want to call me..........i can take it........hit me with your best shot :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I need an update - there are 12 new pages since I last looked!

What's happened?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I cant spell for sh1t....there............go ahead make an issue of it.........go on....im thick, dunce head, what ever you want to call me..........i can take it........hit me with your best shot :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Ah I thought it was funneee you clown :whistling: :thumb: 



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I need an update - there are 12 new pages since I last looked!
> 
> What's happened?


pmsl - absolutely feck all - honest you didnt miss much WA x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Back from the beach! I am crazy freckle lady atm. Claire the beach was windy as hell and as I was wearing a sun dress had to lie with it tucked around me so I didn't flash the whole damn beach!

I know YoYo isn't getting at me. Rag repped me for the help I'm giving re Uni stuff. Rag I'm still waiting on a response to that....should be able to give you a response tonight!

I do have to say I have been repped for good posts I have made, posts I have made in the AL and occasionally because I have made someone laugh.

It is not just rep whoring that goes on in this thread. E.g. I got welcome reps from a lot of people...and I think the Bronzers are not the only group that does this. I think it's a bit of fun and shows your appreciation for someone's posts.

If it causes that much trouble I can ask the mods to reset my rep to zero, because it really isn't that big a deal.

I would hardly say it's a popularity contest or I would be waaaaaaaay down in the running and really behind you YoYo are you, darling, are seriously hot stuff! :lol:

Now lets all have a group hug. OK BRONZERS....NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO REP ME IN THIS THREAD FROM NOW ON.

Problem sorted I hope.


----------



## Robsta

clairey.h said:


> GBs at the beach sooooooooo envious.............


There's a building site round the corner with loads of sand.......go there for the arvo if you like....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Robsta said:


> There's a building site round the corner with loads of sand.......go there for the arvo if you like....


You do realise she'll drag you with her to carry all the stuff or better yet...go and nick a load so you can set up your own! Ahhh the time honoured tradition of burying your dad in the sand when he's napping. :lol:


----------



## Robsta

lmao, she knows better...anyway, I'm off out on the lash in a few mins......woohoo.

went out for a couple this arvo, back home for a little sleepy time, then off out again for night sesh....ahhhh, I love not dieting and working.......(till I look at the bank balance)


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> There's a building site round the corner with loads of sand.......go there for the arvo if you like....


CLAIRE - WHAT A CATCH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

First you are arriving at Ascot in a juggernaut and parking it in the limo bay - where I will be arriving of course ..in the Bentley ......and then you get to go sunbathing at the building site round the corner ........there's not even any workmen there on a Sunday to rub your cream in


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wait a minute...Claire gets to go to Ascot in a juggernaut. NO FAIR! I feel deprived :crying:


----------



## Robsta

Gym Bunny said:


> Wait a minute...Claire gets to go to Ascot in a juggernaut. NO FAIR! I feel deprived :crying:


She struggles to drive a fcuking citroen so deffo no on the jugganaught.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Wait a minute...Claire gets to go to Ascot in a juggernaut. NO FAIR! I feel deprived :crying:


PMSL - Only you Lys could see that as a good thing :laugh: & I will feckin rep you wherever and whenever you entertain me - in the thread, in the AL or for PMs - peeps get sooo vexed over it :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> PMSL - Only you Lys could see that as a good thing :laugh: & I will feckin rep you wherever and whenever you entertain me - in the thread, in the AL or for PMs - peeps get sooo vexed over it :confused1:


Hhahahah! :wub: you LQ! Anyway issue solved as you overtook me and are back in teh top 10! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Rob, you are supposed to chauffeur drive the juggernaut. Honestly! Men:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hhahahah! :wub: you LQ! Anyway issue solved as you overtook me and are back in teh top 10! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Rob, you are supposed to chauffeur drive the juggernaut. Honestly! Men:rolleyes:


*He is soooo not invited !*

*Nope just repped you pmsl ! done meself out of a chart topping tip topping popularity poll place *

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *He is soooo not invited !*
> 
> *Nope just repped you pmsl ! done meself out of a chart topping tip topping popularity poll place *
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 No no no...the chauffeur is not actually invited! But merely the means of transport so ladies can have martinis and all.

And on the second point...you did that on purpose! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Nope was laughing at the juggernaut comment & I just got some juice !

How was the dinner date last night btw and re PM did you answer it yet ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Nope was laughing at the juggernaut comment & I just got some juice !
> 
> How was the dinner date last night btw and re PM did you answer it yet ?


A lady never tells! Going to look at PM now :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> There's a building site round the corner with loads of sand.......go there for the arvo if you like....


go and feck yourself mr man.........i wanna go beach, you gonna take me..........................pretty please with a cherry on top :wink:



Robsta said:


> She struggles to drive a fcuking citroen so deffo no on the jugganaught.... :lol:


oi my driving is fandabbydosey I will have you know i only went around the roundabout the wrong way cause i didnt see there was a roundabout it was a crappy small thing that was the same colour as the road........

not my fault......................... :tongue: :tongue:

least i dont race unmarked police cars and then stop to have a punch up with them................until they get out the car in uniform.............pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> PMSL - Only you Lys could see that as a good thing :laugh: & I will feckin rep you wherever and whenever you entertain me - in the thread, in the AL or for PMs - peeps get sooo vexed over it :confused1:


well said the reps have gone to the dogs so might as well just have fun......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



Jem said:


> Nope was laughing at the juggernaut comment & I just got some juice !
> 
> How was the dinner date last night btw and re PM did you answer it yet ?


she plays things pretty close to her chest this one :cool2: h34r: h34r: :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> go and feck yourself mr man.........i wanna go beach, you gonna take me..........................pretty please with a cherry on top :wink:
> 
> * See you had me all convinced that you were taking control - only to back down at the last hurdle .....damn it claire - I know who wears the pants really * :whistling:
> 
> oi my driving is fandabbydosey *now there is an old chestnut !!!! *
> 
> I will have you know i only went around the roundabout the wrong way cause i didnt see there was a roundabout it was a crappy small thing that was the same colour as the road........*done it meself at the cinema industrial est type place - easy mistake to make - soooo much space and then this p!ssy little plate in the middle calling itself an island - I showed it who was boss * :tongue:
> 
> not my fault......................... :tongue: :tongue: *I know *
> 
> least i dont race unmarked police cars and then stop to have a punch up with them................until they get out the car in uniform.............pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *hmmm this does not surprise me one bit *
> 
> well said the reps have gone to the dogs *oh cheers darlin - I'm a dog now ? *so might as well just have fun......... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> she plays things pretty close to her chest this one :cool2: h34r: h34r: :rolleye: *I noticed *


----------



## clairey.h

........done it meself at the cinema industrial est type place - easy mistake to make - soooo much space and then this p!ssy little plate in the middle calling itself an island - I showed it who was boss

exactly it was way way over the other side what the feck, it was black...well so was the road................

oh cheers darlin - I'm a dog now ?

pmsl didnt mean it like that


----------



## Goose

evening all


----------



## Jem

Morning gorgeous Goosey


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ........done it meself at the cinema industrial est type place - easy mistake to make - soooo much space and then this p!ssy little plate in the middle calling itself an island - I showed it who was boss
> 
> exactly it was way way over the other side what the feck, it was black...well so was the road................
> 
> oh cheers darlin - I'm a dog now ?
> 
> pmsl didnt mean it like that


*Doh we are so not bimbos and soooo not gossip girls * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Morning* gorgeous Goosey


Im sure you ment evening...............lol dummy

hello goose..............do you have anything entertaining for us today :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> Im sure you ment evening...............lol dummy
> 
> hello goose..............do you have anything entertaining for us today :confused1:


*erm no - just feels like I have been sat here for feckin hours - my ass has gone to sleep - the grass is unmowed, the hedge is untrimmed [i am talking horticulturally here not lady gardens you understand:thumbup1:] & I have not even typed up what I did at the gym today ! *


----------



## clairey.h

mowed my lawn yesterday............took me fecking ages............had the hedges take out last year so dont have that problem anymore..................

at least you have been to the gym today..........


----------



## leafman

Gym Bunny said:


> Now lets all have a group hug. OK BRONZERS....NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO REP ME IN THIS THREAD FROM NOW ON.
> 
> Problem sorted I hope.


whoops too late :whistling:

Cant see what the big deal is ur allowed so many reps so u should be able to giv them to who u want i mean does it really matter? are people really bothered about the fact if someone has more reps than u :confused1: baffles me i couldnt care less to tell truth. Ill rep someone if i want to rep them simple. Thats what there there for.

Right bye 

ohh and hello everyone :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hello stranger...............or have I just missed your posts.......lol


----------



## Falcone

First time ive posted in this thread. Hello all :thumb: I have to get more active on UKM!:laugh:


----------



## pecman

Ello peeps,

hope you are all good? It sounds like you are..

Any pictures ladies of your trimmed bushes and gardens :whistling:

I do love a nice mowed garden..


----------



## ragahav

Hello all,

a very good morning to everyone. How's everybody doing.....just dropping in for a quick hello ....got back from gym 10 min back now heading for shower


----------



## ragahav

pecman said:


> Ello peeps,
> 
> hope you are all good? It sounds like you are..
> 
> Any pictures ladies of your trimmed bushes and gardens :whistling:
> 
> I do love a nice mowed garden..


very smooth peccy.....:laugh:


----------



## ragahav

leafman said:


> whoops too late :whistling:
> 
> Cant see what the big deal is ur allowed so many reps so u should be able to giv them to who u want i mean does it really matter? are people really bothered about the fact if someone has more reps than u :confused1: baffles me i couldnt care less to tell truth. Ill rep someone if i want to rep them simple. Thats what there there for.
> 
> Right bye
> 
> ohh and hello everyone :lol:


hey leaf......long time huh.....how've you been....any dog updates


----------



## ragahav

Falcone said:


> First time ive posted in this thread. Hello all :thumb: I have to get more active on UKM!:laugh:


Welcome dear....


----------



## ragahav

where is uncle Bob :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning everyone! Hope you're all enjoying your bank holiday Monday! I am at work. Succcks. And remembering how much I hate morning cardio. Double expresso here!


----------



## Paul08

Morning! Ive been out on a run at 6am today  just waiting for local gym to open (9am) then got work till 10pm :'( Hows everyone else?


----------



## bigbob33

I'm here rag! How are you my friend? Sorry I haven't been on here much but I've been trying to sort things out with heather ( my wife ) things are better, but I don't want to mess things up by being on here too much! Missed you guys though.....


----------



## Gym Bunny

bigbob33 said:


> I'm here rag! How are you my friend? Sorry I haven't been on here much but I've been trying to sort things out with heather ( my wife ) things are better, but I don't want to mess things up by being on here too much! Missed you guys though.....


Hello Mr Big! Good on you. We appreciate whatever time you can spare but Heather is, o course, your first priority! Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## bigbob33

Thanks gb! Much appreciated  I've missed being here though, it's taken a little while to catch up!


----------



## Jem

Woohooo Boblet - nice to have you back

Morning everyone else - how are we all

Im off t'it gym in a bit then off shopping - ah the most perfick day !!!


----------



## Jem

Reet that says it all - I am off on my day oot !!

Have fun all xx


----------



## Rickski

Woohoo Bobs back, Hi to all bank Holiday monday and I'm off to the gym closes at 2.


----------



## dan the man

i think i fancy the gym a bit later


----------



## ragahav

bigbob33 said:


> I'm here rag! How are you my friend? Sorry I haven't been on here much but I've been trying to sort things out with heather ( my wife ) things are better, but I don't want to mess things up by being on here too much! Missed you guys though.....


Hey mate,

I am fine, busy and confused with my univ. stuff and GB is helping me to sort it. As for your situation, ya I do understand ....we all hope that things get back to normal for you .....missed you too


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Woohoo Bobs back, Hi to all bank Holiday monday and I'm off to the gym closes at 2.


hey Ricks......enjoy your holiday


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Reet that says it all - I am off on my day oot !!
> 
> Have fun all xx


hey Jem


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Hello.
> 
> Off this Bank Holiday, first one in ages! Been out and about with the band last few weeks and training has fallen by the wayside. Today getting back into diet, training...can't wait! Going to start with chest/shoulders and take it from there.
> 
> What's new around here?


hey KJ ..long time....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I work in a madhouse!


----------



## Jem

me too - my house !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Touche!


----------



## Jem

you bet baby ! I have done me cardio for the day so off shopping now !!! woop x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> you bet baby ! I have done me cardio for the day so off shopping now !!! woop x


Wooooooooooo!!!! I did cardio before breaky. Urgh! Now fueled with expressos.


----------



## Jem

have a good un - gotta motivate myself to change out of sweaty biatch training clothes !!! xx


----------



## robc

urghhhh im hungover


----------



## robc

haha just read a bit back about clairey and what robsta said hahaha bless her shes lovely (i mean that in the most sincerest way robsta pls dont hurt me)


----------



## Rickski

Where is everyone?


----------



## Jem

I am back if that's any good ?????

Hi Ricki Baby !!!


----------



## heavyweight

Rickski said:


> Where is everyone?





Jem said:


> I am back if that's any good ?????
> 
> Hi Ricki Baby !!!


Whats good in your hood?


----------



## Jem

A Yagga Yo

Wouldnt you like to know !!!!


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> A Yagga Yo
> 
> Wouldnt you like to know !!!!


Wheres your hood ??


----------



## Jem

on me jacket .......


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> on me jacket .......


Im feeling really tired took plasmajets and had a killer workout!!!!! Do u have a big bed Jem? Serious question...


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Im feeling really tired took plasmajets and had a killer workout!!!!! Do u have a big bed Jem? Serious question...


eh ? how is that pertinent to this thread :laugh: you are a nutter ...have you been checked out recently ?

:whistling:


----------



## paul s

hello jem had a good shopping trip


----------



## Jem

Woohoo welcome to the bronze thread Paul :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Dont even go there - Ok well do....

I had a brain malfunction as soon as I got in there which resulted in me forgetting that we were in the midst of a credit crunch and spending vast amounts of money.

To be fair, most of it was not spent on moi - being the benevolent person that I am

....but I did still manage to buy myself 3 different perfumes....and a new bag & then some underwear [necessity not luxury I hasten to add - we all gotta wear pants right ? ....ok well maybe not everyone...] & even some new jeans .....which have to be bought in stretchable denim now to fit my ever expanding thighs ....hmmmm

Think I should have stayed at home and balanced the books


----------



## paul s

your a bad girl, nothing wrong with strong thighs How's the chest and back?


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> your a bad girl, nothing wrong with strong thighs How's the chest and back?


Ok now - back was aching this morning but fresh as a daisy now - went and did some cardio this morning before shopping - only did an hour because I have a feeling you are planning on battering the leggies tomorrow - call me paranoid :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> your a bad girl, nothing wrong with strong thighs How's the chest and back?





Jem said:


> Ok now - back was aching this morning but fresh as a daisy now - went and did some cardio this morning before shopping - only did an hour because I have a feeling you are planning on battering the leggies tomorrow - call me paranoid :whistling:


I think I need to see pics of these strong thighs...all in the name o research o course. :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I think I need to see pics of these strong thighs...all in the name o research o course. :rolleye:


what are you like girlie ! Better still - post your leg shot in here - you know the one where you are wearing the skin tight camoflauge pants.......if you catch my drift??? :confused1: . That was really funny ! Cannot believe you then wore a dress and showed them off :lol: :lol: :lol:

No wonder people thought you were a battered wife !

Get it in the bronze thread [was gonna say for reps but pmsl sore topic!]


----------



## paul s

your quite tough really are'nt you .

Legs always get battered and to bunny jems legs are looking like a 400 metre sprinter and when jems upper body catches up she will scare certain ladies for sure.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> what are you like girlie ! Better still - post your leg shot in here - you know the one where you are wearing the skin tight camoflauge pants.......if you catch my drift??? :confused1: . That was really funny ! Cannot believe you then wore a dress and showed them off :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No wonder people thought you were a battered wife !
> 
> Get it in the bronze thread [was gonna say for reps but pmsl sore topic!]


LQ...I can never say no to you! Battered right leg coming right up!

26 bruises on this leg.


----------



## Jem

Now there is a hard working girl !!!!


----------



## robc

Blimey hell GB!


----------



## robc

Oh and mmmm nice leg  (cept for the bruising of course)


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> Oh and mmmm nice leg  (cept for the bruising of course)


pmsl :lol: alright Rob !


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> pmsl :lol: alright Rob !


yooooo! 

how is everyone?

I am hungover and feeling extemely delicate. eeek


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> yooooo!
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> I am hungover and feeling extemely delicate. eeek


serves ye right for drinking alcoholic substances :whistling:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> serves ye right for drinking alcoholic substances :whistling:


 :whistling:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> hello stranger...............or have I just missed your posts.......lol


If that was aimed at me hello u just busy with little ankle biters around the house and loads to do work wise. 



ragahav said:


> hey leaf......long time huh.....how've you been....any dog updates


Dogs are ok mate, the dad has been sold down to a bloke in london came up on a train for him :lol: Was keen but got a right dog for 2 hundred quid.

Just wanted a good home and this blokes wife had died from cancer and he wanted a companion how could i refuse :lol:

The mum is still annoying me in my house but she is goin at the weekend iv got a home for her. All 5 pups are ok now. One of them had difficulty walking (back legs shaked) and vet thought it weas nurilogical but also said it could just b trapped nerve. Anyway 5 days later and the dog is now fine no shaking legs or anything so they are all good to go. Cant wait to get rid of them all tbh and get my house back and also time back lol.

Got a pen com ing this week as they escape all the time lol. Ill get some pics up sometime they are up and about eyes open and that :thumbup1: Really little stocky things.

Ohhhh GB... WTF whats happened to ur legs? did u finally visit wee man and co :whistling:  Only joking err sexy as :lol: :tongue:


----------



## robc

LOL leafman hows it goin mate?

bless the lil pups, escaping all the time haha cheeky buggers aint they!


----------



## leafman

haha aww there cheeky mate when they bite ur achilles heel all time 

Im ok buddy just busy cant wait to get to gym tomoz wernt open today :cursing:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

So no post today as its a bank hol so im still without my Pea Protein.

No worries.

Had a yumtastic tuna and banana PWO shake today.

:drool:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Nice leg GB.

U playing paint ball or something?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rugby! The bruises are from rugby! If I'd visited the weemans I would expect bite marks. :lol:


----------



## robc

KJW said:


> First time at the gym in a week or two owing to band and work committments...planned on doing shoulders/chest but walked in and thought DEADLIFTS!
> 
> Back/bi's/tri's...feel properly sick right about now..probably over done it but just can't beat the feeling of lifting horrendous amounts of weight! Well, they felt horrendous tonight.
> 
> Good times!


holy craaap son back and bis WITH tris? thats heavy! well, if your going heavy with all 3 parts! all good :thumb:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> eh ? how is that pertinent to this thread :laugh: you are a nutter ...have you been checked out recently ?
> 
> :whistling:


Yeah im nuts and had a nice sleep until i was woken from my dream that involved a big bed and.... o i cant remember :lol:

 

Edit:When did this become the biggest thread lol.


----------



## robc

haha GB

anyone seen this movie before?






Omg its the funniest thing ever, to me anyway haha I love my black movies like How High and stuff like that, ghetto comedies, this is just pure genius.

love the wayans brothers!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have indeed seen it! Love the fact his dad is younger than him! :lol:


----------



## Goose

Morning all..

Back to training today after 10 days off and 21lbs down 

Still not 100% but cannot afford to lose more weight. Im going to ache so much this week I can see it coming.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good to hear you are on the mend Goose. It really sucks being ill!

We have a new expresso machine at work...I iz BUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIINGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose

Im tired!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Im tired!!


EXPRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> EXPRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Yuk!

I don't know how you drink the stuff!! Bleugh...


----------



## Jem

Morning All - how are we ?

I am working very hard today and even have to go into one of the offices tomorrow bleurgh - means getting suited and booted which I HATE - oh and also trying to sqeeze the gym in there somewhere


----------



## solidcecil

morning all and Jem

hows everone did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morning all and Jem
> 
> hows everone did you have a good weekend?


Morning so not solid - how are you my love ? Dunno where everyone else is ..... :thumb: My weekend was uneventful - consisted of shopping and gyming and now its allllllll gone ......... :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im good thanks i dont know were anyone is either? aww i was up sheffield all weekend seeing my sister was all right.


----------



## ragahav

Hello every one .....

dropped in late ..these days are crazy ..all day work and my univ stuff ....uhh ..I am fed up ...can't get time to log in here too ... plus the internet at my workstation was gone for last two days ....

so hows everyone


----------



## ragahav

Hey GB any word from your friend in Denmark...


----------



## ragahav

Goosey hope you are feeling better ...


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Goosey hope you are feeling better ...


Getting there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

incidentally I have notices Max has been absent for quite a long time ...wonder what he is upto ...and badger is also nowhere to be seen .. .

W3 is gone ....ryoken checked in last eons ago ..........

where is everybody


----------



## ragahav

Jem ...why are you saying your weekend was not eventful ..you shopped ..I thought gals like shopping .. :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Afternoon !


----------



## ragahav

Just welcomed to whole lot of people ....I think I am gonna take off now ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Afternoon !


hey Jem


----------



## Rickski

I am here, Hi Rag, Jem Goose and all.


----------



## Jem

well no-one is providing any conversation - I cannot keep it going all on me own can I Rag - chill out love - I am sick of trying to stimulate this thread - it needs a good viagra bump if you ask me - its flaccid at the moment:cursing:

Go on then - you leave as well ..........


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> I am here, Hi Rag, Jem Goose and all.


hey Ricks ...


----------



## Jem

Oh hi Ricks - I was in the throes of a strop ..........Rag just annoyed me with his little sulk


----------



## Rickski

How is everyone today


----------



## Rickski

****ed off as I pinged my back yesterday whilst doing bent over rows, it went all warm and now i am bent over hobbling around.


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> well no-one is providing any conversation - I cannot keep it going all on me own can I Rag - chill out love - I am sick of trying to stimulate this thread - it needs a good viagra bump if you ask me - its flaccid at the moment:cursing:
> 
> Go on then - you leave as well ..........


ooo.. don't say that ... I was leaving because I have to leave for temple, today is my fast..  ..

anyway I have been irregular lately...as mentioned above .. but will try to be more visible once this univ stuff is sorted ... going crazy at the moment ...biggest decision of my life so far ..


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> ****ed off as I pinged my back yesterday whilst doing bent over rows, it went all warm and now i am *bent over hobbling *around.


:laugh::laugh: ......no pain no gain


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> ooo.. don't say that ... I was leaving because I have to leave for temple, today is my fast..  ..
> 
> anyway I have been irregular lately...as mentioned above .. but will try to be more visible once this univ stuff is sorted ... going crazy at the moment ...biggest decision of my life so far ..


Enjoy your prayer Rag and peace be with you. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ok guilt trip me then Rag.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry to hear about your back Ricks


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh hi Ricks - I was in the throes of a strop ..........*Rag just annoyed me with his little sulk*


Aye ..I ain't no sulking ...just shared something :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Aye ..I ain't no sulking ...just shared something :confused1:


that was the one before you said you were off to the temple Rag ....crossed wires


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Ok guilt trip me then Rag.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back Ricks


Yeah was just doing my first week of FST-7 training and i was enjoying it, ggrrrr. :cursing:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Enjoy your prayer Rag and peace be with you. :thumb:


  ... I am sparing few minutes here while I can before I log off and leave ..



Jem said:


> Ok guilt trip me then Rag.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back Ricks


huh...whatever I tell you it comes right back at me to bite me in my ars# ..

:laugh:....if I share then its a problem and if I do not then I am being aloof .... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Yeah was just doing my first week of FST-7 training and i was enjoying it, ggrrrr. :cursing:


oh yeah I was reading about that - Defdaz has just started it too - rest it - have a wicked hot bath [men dont really do long hot soaks though do they ?? :confused1: ] and get the missus to soap you down !!! perfick :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ... I am sparing few minutes here while I can before I log off and leave ..
> 
> huh...whatever I tell you it comes right back at me to bite me in my ars# ..
> 
> :laugh:....if I share then its a problem and if I do not then I am being aloof .... :confused1:


Told you - crossed wires, wrong end of stick and all that - I was talking about the post when you said 'I am leaving just a load of welcomes' not anything after that Rag ..............


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Yeah was just doing my first week of FST-7 training and i was enjoying it, ggrrrr. :cursing:


Oui ..you have started FST 7 too ....

interesting because I intend to soon... will be interesting to see your experience ... i am on 5*5 currently .. how long do you plan to do FST


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> oh yeah I was reading about that - Defdaz has just started it too - rest it - have a wicked hot bath [men dont really do long hot soaks though do they ?? :confused1: ] and get the missus to soap you down !!! perfick :bounce:


OOHHHHHHHH, now there is a plan:laugh:


----------



## badger

Still here just been busy as foook, been waiting in all day for a delivery coming so thought f*ck it bit the bullet and tidied my den up (wifes been nagging me for ages to do it, can't blame her it was a tip). Hope this delivery turns up soon cos i want to get down the gym to work sundays bender off, can't moan cos apparantly it's my birthday pressie thats getting delivered :thumb: .


----------



## Jem

you just have to convince the wife now !


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Still here just been busy as foook, been waiting in all day for a delivery coming so thought f*ck it bit the bullet and tidied my den up (wifes been nagging me for ages to do it, can't blame her it was a tip). Hope this delivery turns up soon cos i want to get down the gym to work sundays bender off, can't moan cos apparantly it's my birthday pressie thats getting delivered :thumb: .


Hi Badge - dont you know what it is then ? :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> oh yeah I was reading about that - Defdaz has just started it too - rest it - have a wicked hot bath [*men dont really do long hot soaks though do they* ?? :confused1: ] and get the missus to soap you down !!! perfick :bounce:


Personally I wouldn't mind the long duration, if my g'frnd is there to soap me :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Oui ..you have started FST 7 too ....
> 
> interesting because I intend to soon... will be interesting to see your experience ... i am on 5*5 currently .. how long do you plan to do FST


I guess until it stops hurting like hell, I did my Biceps last Wed and they were sore till Sat which was great and my back is really starting to ache after yesterday (not the bottom which I damaged). So i will stay on this for a few months so I can gage progress.


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Still here just been busy as foook, been waiting in all day for a delivery coming so thought f*ck it bit the bullet and tidied my den up (wifes been nagging me for ages to do it, can't blame her it was a tip). Hope this delivery turns up soon cos i want to get down the gym to work sundays bender off, can't moan cos apparantly it's my birthday pressie thats getting delivered :thumb: .


Hey badger ..

I was just saying that you have been gone for sometime and now there you are ..spooky .. .:laugh:...

so when is you b'day ... .and who sent you the present


----------



## Rickski

hi badger mate, ooh what you getting, It might be a female tattoo artist half dressed on a Harley. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

Hey guys and galls just this page and another for 500 pages, wow.


----------



## ragahav

ok peeps now I really have to go .........

cya tomorrow .... 

by


----------



## ragahav

and Jem you are the Viagra of this thread ..:laugh:


----------



## Rickski

Cya Rag


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> hi badger mate, ooh what you getting, It might be a female tattoo artist half dressed on a Harley. :tongue: :tongue:


*I think this is YOUR fantasy Ricks * :lol:



Rickski said:


> Hey guys and galls just this page and another for 500 pages, wow.


*remember there was trouble last time page no.s was mentioned * :whistling:



ragahav said:


> ok peeps now I really have to go .........
> 
> cya tomorrow ....
> 
> by


*Bye Rag - shalom*



ragahav said:


> and Jem you are the Viagra of this thread ..:laugh:


* Ah cheers hun ....I think * :innocent:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> Hi Badge - dont you know what it is then ? :thumb:


She told me there's 2 things coming 1 i'll be able to tell what it is and 1 i won't, a nice man delivered me a nice shiny new lcd screen to go in my den this morning(hence the tidying) and there's something else coming from somewhere else that i won't be able to tell what until my b.day.



ragahav said:


> Hey badger ..
> 
> I was just saying that you have been gone for sometime and now there you are ..spooky .. .:laugh:...
> 
> so when is you b'day ... .and who sent you the present


a couple of weeks yet, 8th of june, pressies are off Sam.



Rickski said:


> hi badger mate, ooh what you getting, It might be a female tattoo artist half dressed on a Harley. :tongue: :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: see above mate can't see the wife buying me that (mind you she's bought me a lapdance before) glad you mentioned female tattooists though reminds me to pop up and see Gail who did my dragon bout the phoenix i'm after. :thumbup1:

How is everyone ? i'm on silly, silly early start times at work this week so might be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Goose

Badger - you have the same birthday as my partner.. She shall be 21 years old


----------



## Jem

Ah women never spare the expense do they - remember to return the favour Badge !


----------



## Judas

Hello guys! How are you all? x


----------



## badger

Goose said:


> Badger - you have the same birthday as my partner.. She shall be 21 years old


Nice one mate, oh to be 21 again, i'll be 33 ( still feel and act bout 12 though so not moaning)



Jem said:


> Ah women never spare the expense do they - remember to return the favour Badge !


She spoils me rotten to be fair, started getting bits for hers already (not while Oct) so should have a good pile of pressies for her by the time it comes round.


----------



## Goose

badger said:


> Nice one mate, oh to be 21 again, i'll be 33 ( still feel and act bout 12 though so not moaning)


Ah mate, I wouldn't worry its only a number.. But you do have an extra 12 years on me


----------



## WRT

Afternoon peeps


----------



## badger

Goose said:


> Ah mate, I wouldn't worry its only a number.. But you do have an extra 12 years on me


And no where near a build as you :cursing: :cursing: you're looking awesome at the min mate :thumb: :thumb :. Nah like you say just a number, can't see me ever growing up though lifes too short.


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Afternoon peeps


Bloody hell - he has a face :laugh: Hello !

......sure I have seen it somewhere before though ...........what was the programme ...... :confused1:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Bloody hell - he has a face :laugh: Hello !
> 
> ......sure I have seen it somewhere before though ...........what was the programme ...... :confused1:


Adams family? :lol: yes I admit i am no mak!


----------



## Goose

badger said:


> And no where near a build as you, you're looking awesome at the min mate :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :thumb: :thumb :. Nah like you say just a number, can't see me ever growing up though lifes too short.


Cheers bud.. I have a dream and will make it one day!!

Im always young and hung as they say


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Adams family? :lol: yes I admit i am no mak!


I was thinking Crimewatch ! Smile ffs !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ah Mak is too pretty - girls dont really go for that [.....do they ?????]


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> I was thinking Crimewatch ! Smile ffs !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ah Mak is too pretty - girls dont really go for that [.....do they ?????]


what this guy? lol!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> what this guy? lol!


pmsl actually yeah - could be a lot worse :lol:


----------



## Jem




----------



## WRT

Erm ok then hahah


----------



## Jem

there is a resemblance there ............

SMILE !


----------



## Jem

Only joking honey !


----------



## WRT

I look like a tit when i smile but lmao at that pic! :lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I look like a tit when i smile but lmao at that pic! :lol:


I am a cheeky cow - but I am sure you dont look like a tit :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL:lol:


----------



## Mad7

Hi all...................:laugh::laugh:

Been offline for a couple of weeks now and only just got back on to play:whistling: :whistling:

God it has taken me ages to catch up !!!

And most of the "rock steady crew" have red boxes for reps.

Hope to post more now so I will get up close and personal with you all veryy soon........... :tongue: :001_tt2: :w00t: :001_tt2: :tongue:


----------



## Mad7

WOW  

Just took it to the 500th page !!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Rickski

Yeah the 500TH Page woohoo.


----------



## Rickski

Mad7 said:


> Hi all...................:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Been offline for a couple of weeks now and only just got back on to play:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> God it has taken me ages to catch up !!!
> 
> And most of the "rock steady crew" have red boxes for reps.
> 
> Hope to post more now so I will get up close and personal with you all veryy soon........... :tongue: :001_tt2: :w00t: :001_tt2: :tongue:


Hi mad7 you have been missed by all. How's it going bro?


----------



## Robsta

WRT said:


> Adams family? :lol: yes I admit i am no mak!


Nah mate....they're in prison...(sorry, private joke)


----------



## dog5566

pleas help me!! when will i? be a SILVER MEMBER? :confused1: :confused1:

one day? :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rag...just got an email the now. I'm off to physio but will PM when I get back.

Jem...no 9! Go you!

WRT.....Seriously women like men to look like men, not prettyboys. I reckon shaving would show of your jawline a touch better. Still waiting for more pics in your journal.

F*cking injuries....grrrrrrr.


----------



## ragahav

Hello All,

a very good morning ...


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Rag...just got an email the now. I'm off to physio but will PM when I get back.
> 
> Jem...no 9! Go you!
> 
> WRT.....Seriously women like men to look like men, not prettyboys. I reckon shaving would show of your jawline a touch better. Still waiting for more pics in your journal.
> 
> F*cking injuries....grrrrrrr.


Hey GB thanks ..will be waiting for the PM ...


----------



## ragahav

Mad7 said:


> WOW
> 
> Just took it to the 500th page !!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Hey Maddy ..long time ..what have you been upto ??


----------



## Goose

Morning all.


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Yeah the 500TH Page woohoo.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Morning all.


Hey Goosey .......feeling better ?


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Evening all, how's it been today?
> 
> Back is KILLING me after yesterday so I definitely pushed too far after a few weeks off
> 
> Good news is that it's chest and shoulders tomorrow


Hey Rock star........how have you been


----------



## ragahav

off to my third meal..cya all later .......


----------



## D_MMA

Bonjour All...


----------



## clairey.h

hello everyone....................

back cardio and abs today, did tris yesterday whats everyone else up to...............

and wheres the sun gone ffs


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> Nah mate....they're in prison...(sorry, private joke)


not everyone is of a criminal fraternity.......despite what you think :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

cardio chest n tri's today

Missed gym yesterday being rundown from working silly hours all wekend and not sleepin


----------



## WRT

Morning


----------



## Gym Bunny

Afternoon people! I am CONVINCED my physio is a sadist. Forced tendon stretching followed by sports massage. A double whammy. I don't think even childbirth could be this painful.

I'm getting better tho...didn't throw up this time. Now high on painkillers. Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragahav

KJW said:


> Yeah been OK. Tri's are rock hard and sore this morning...extreme doms I think
> 
> Chest and shoulders in a while (arms permitting) and then working until 10pm
> 
> How are you? What's new?


I am ..fine ...you can say ..........busy and confused with my univ stuff ...


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Afternoon people! I am CONVINCED my physio is a sadist. Forced tendon stretching followed by sports massage. A double whammy. I don't think even childbirth could be this painful.
> 
> I'm getting better tho...didn't throw up this time. Now high on painkillers. Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh GB .....my thought are with you ....  ....are these the same injuries from rugby


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> cardio chest n tri's today
> 
> Missed gym yesterday being rundown from working silly hours all wekend and not sleepin


Hey Dave ....


----------



## D_MMA

quiet on here today eh


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> Hey Goosey .......feeling better ?


Yeah mate, trained last night, last about 30kg on my bench but nothing I can't get back!

9.5lbs gained back so im getting there! :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Goose said:


> Yeah mate, trained last night, last about 30kg on my bench but nothing I can't get back!
> 
> 9.5lbs gained back so im getting there! :thumb:


Almost 10lbs in a day? damn!


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> WRT.....Seriously women like men to look like men, not prettyboys. I reckon shaving would show of your jawline a touch better. Still waiting for more pics in your journal.


Well i look like a little boy so i'm ****ed!:laugh: nah i hate been clean shaven but thanks for the tip!


----------



## Goose

WRT said:


> Almost 10lbs in a day? damn!


Nah thats over two days.. But I was really depleted.. couldnt keep any food in me, plus fluids were low.


----------



## clairey.h

back from gym, back went out the window, ended up doing chest and shoulders, really good workout though, cant even lift my hands above my head at the minute.....lol

there was this young girl in the gym and her other half was showing her some weights but she wuldnt do what he told her cause she said she didnt want to get big??????????

wish it was that easy, as im standing there puffing and panting sweat dripping off trying my damn hardest and theres some silly girl thinking she is gonna get huge tris by doing 5kg pull downs.......................FFS........................................................................................................FFS AGAIN.................................................................................................

well hows everyone else today................lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> WRT.....Seriously women like men to look like men, not prettyboys. I reckon shaving would show of your jawline a touch better. Still waiting for more pics in your journal.
> 
> .


well said GB........... :lol: :lol:

its the hunter gatherer thingy that gets us going...................muscles, rugged good looks, tattoos, sexy ar*e..........

well thats my other half anyway :blush: :blush: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Well i look like a little boy so i'm ****ed!:laugh: nah i hate been clean shaven but thanks for the tip!


You don't look like a little boy. If you don't have confidence in yourself no one else will.

Extremely good traps BTW. Need a bigger pic to see if the delts match up. Don't worry about looking young, by the time you reach my age *reaches for zimmer frame* you'll be glad you're babyfaced...not that I think you are BTW.

Also if you hate clean shaven...a little light stubble, just long enough you aren't gonna rip your GFs face (or anything else) to shreds is good. :thumb:


----------



## WRT

hahaha thanks!  My delts are ok i guess but nothing like my cousins, but he's got 2 years of training on me and a cycle of test and has now gone AWOL and no one can get in touch with him. I dont understand him sometimes the ****ing cock.


----------



## Goose

Ah i've just clicked.. Maks cousin lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> hahaha thanks!  My delts are ok i guess but nothing like my cousins, but he's got 2 years of training on me and a cycle of test and has now gone AWOL and no one can get in touch with him. I dont understand him sometimes the ****ing cock.


You're younger and with healthy competition there is no reason why you can't get as good. As for D. He's fine. Trust me on this. You'll be able to get hold of him tomorrow I suspect.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> You're younger and with healthy competition there is no reason why you can't get as good. As for D. He's fine. Trust me on this. You'll be able to get hold of him tomorrow I suspect.


I don't think he is fine tbh, the person hes going to see cant get hold of him either!


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> Ah i've just clicked.. Maks cousin lol


well dduuuuuuuhhhhhhhh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

even I got that one.....keep up man:laugh:


----------



## Jem

hello - in a meeting ssssssh - sooooooo boring scuse typos !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hello - in a meeting ssssssh - sooooooo boring scuse typos !


pmsl..........can you hear me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

GB do you have msn? i think you and mak talked quite a lot didn't you?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I don't think he is fine tbh, the person hes going to see cant get hold of him either!


Ass! that's who I thought he was with. I've texted him saying good luck. You want me to try get ringing him? Hell I'll try anyway.


----------



## Rickski

Good afternoon Clairy, Jem GB, WRT, Goose and Rag


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> GB do you have msn? i think you and mak talked quite a lot didn't you?


I do.....*email addy removed* once you got it I'll delete it.

He's not picking up his phone. Left a message.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> once you got it I'll delete it.
> 
> He's not picking up him mob.


got it thanks, afternoon Rickski


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> got it thanks, afternoon Rickski


Darling you just quoted it. I can't delete that. Can you remove it from your quote in the last post x


----------



## WRT

done


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Good afternoon Clairy, Jem GB, WRT, Goose and Rag


hey Ricks ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> hello - in a meeting ssssssh - sooooooo boring scuse typos !


hello there busy bee ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> hello there busy bee ...


Hey typing you a long PM. May take me a while.


----------



## solidcecil

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Rickski

Whats up Solidcecil


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey typing you a long PM. May take me a while.


take your time GB ..I can wait and thanks ..


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


"kya hua" ...what happened ?


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> Whats up Solidcecil


finnaly got some work in to plaster a kitchen so thought yeah about a day and a half/2 days got there and the woman said oh we only want the celing done now! so just done that and was home by 12! :cursing: :cursing:

need more work had already spend the money i was going to get from this job! :cursing:

fcuking pi55ed off


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> finnaly got some work in to plaster a kitchen so thought yeah about a day and a half/2 days got there and the woman said oh we only want the celing done now! so just done that and was home by 12! :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> need more work had already spend the money i was going to get from this job! :cursing:
> 
> fcuking pi55ed off


shi* ...how did this confusion happen ......


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> shi* ...how did this confusion happen ......


well this woman has got some guy it to fit a new kitchen and she told me i will need to plaster the whole kitchen i wnet to have a look last week, then turned up there this morning and she turned round and said oh you only need to do the celing now because we have decided to get the walls tiled! didnt even bother telling me, i had already bought the materials etc..

:cursing:


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> well this woman has got some guy it to fit a new kitchen and she told me i will need to plaster the whole kitchen i wnet to have a look last week, then turned up there this morning and she turned round and said oh you only need to do the celing now because we have decided to get the walls tiled! didnt even bother telling me, i had already bought the materials etc..
> 
> :cursing:


so isn't she suppose to pay for that ..I mean she should have informed you as she knew that you would be buying material and stuff .........

can't you return the material to vender now ..


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> so isn't she suppose to pay for that ..I mean she should have informed you as she knew that you would be buying material and stuff .........
> 
> can't you return the material to vender now ..


na she ent going to pay me for the whole room when all i done was just a fraction of it.

and yeah could take materials back but more hastle than its worth driving all the way down there and spending about a hour trying to get them to refund me!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Guys and Gals!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals!


Hey WA ..long time


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> na she ent going to pay me for the whole room when all i done was just a fraction of it.
> 
> and yeah could take materials back but more hastle than its worth driving all the way down there and spending about a hour trying to get them to refund me!


that sucks man ... hope next project will be very good for you ...


----------



## Rickski

Hey WA how's tricks


----------



## D_MMA

Got another 4 hours yet on my first day back at work... shatterd

Champs League final tonight tho come on united!


----------



## WRT

hmmm so is my cousin popular on here on something? just seen he's got the 4th most reps. I dont know why the cock!


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> that sucks man ... hope next project will be very good for you ...


yeah cheers bro


----------



## Rickski

Solidcecil feel for you man I am a professional Tiler well I was before the credit crunch and this sort of thing happened to me all the time, last year i had 2 jobs one after the other the first guy rand and said we have decided to sell the house now so dont need the bathroom doing and then an hour later the woman rang and said sorry but my nephew is going to have a go at the kitchen tiling. Being self employed can be a nightmare that was 2 weeks work for me gone in an hour and like you said you sometimes have spent the money as you know/think it's coming in.


----------



## Goose

Afternoon all


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Just got my egg white powder and pea protein in today.

Made a bit of a mixture there.

Uh, every sip is torture.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Can't believe I bought 5kgs of this.

WTF was I thinking, 10 mins after drinking im still trying to hold it down.


----------



## ragahav

Max has been absent lately.. I wonder what he is upto ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know Rag and Rickski - still trying to sort out courses to start in September - it's driving me crazy. It's all soooo hard! Boo


----------



## Goose

5kg of the stuff!! lol can you not sell it on?


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know Rag and Rickski - still trying to sort out courses to start in September - it's driving me crazy. It's all soooo hard! Boo


Oooo so you are also in the same boat as mine ...well the boat model is not same ..I mean you know ..in my case I have to decide the univ. while you have to decide courses .


----------



## ragahav

Jem is awfully quiet today ....seems quite busy ..

anyway gotta go now ..

so peace out everyone and goodnight ..will cya all tomorrow 

BY


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Goose said:


> 5kg of the stuff!! lol can you not sell it on?


I think I may have to mate.

I cant imagine drinking this every day.

Maybe its an aquired taste.


----------



## Goose

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I think I may have to mate.
> 
> I cant imagine drinking this every day.
> 
> Maybe its an aquired taste.


You will get use to it. Is it unflavoured? if so you can buy liquid flavourings to add to the powder.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well one college in Colchester I am thinking of attending are unable to give me all of the course details for next year such as how many days a week I'll need to attend. This is an Access course and on these courses I am unable to get any funding, as I will need to move home and leave my job I am really scared I won't be able to find enough work to survive for the year.

The other option is to try and apply to do a foundation year and if I got accepted onto this course I would be guaranteed a place in Uni to study Midwifery and funding for next year, the only stumbling block is that it is a super competitive course and I don't have any work experience and it's proving really hard to find it. It's quite disheartening, I'm trying so hard to sort this out but it's starting to feel impossible.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Goose said:


> You will get use to it. Is it unflavoured? if so you can buy liquid flavourings to add to the powder.


Yep, Unflavoured Pea. Can you imagine anything worse.

Doesn't even taste like pea, the peas I eat don't taste like p1ss.

Yeah ill look into some flavouring.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Recommendations, Goose?


----------



## Goose

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Recommendations, Goose?


Could try these http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/flavouring-systems/


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well one college in Colchester I am thinking of attending are unable to give me all of the course details for next year such as how many days a week I'll need to attend. This is an Access course and on these courses I am unable to get any funding, as I will need to move home and leave my job I am really scared I won't be able to find enough work to survive for the year.
> 
> The other option is to try and apply to do a foundation year and if I got accepted onto this course I would be guaranteed a place in Uni to study Midwifery and funding for next year, the only stumbling block is that it is a super competitive course and I don't have any work experience and it's proving really hard to find it. It's quite disheartening, I'm trying so hard to sort this out but it's starting to feel impossible.


Hey chick,

Think you should go to Colchester and just enjoy it, then you can come train with me


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well little Goosey that is one of the big plus points about Colchester  And I think Col looks a lot more likely than the cool course in Bristol - I spoke to Scott again last week and am going to visit sometime soon. I think I'd get an excellent years training in too if I did go there.


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well little Goosey that is one of the big plus points about Colchester  And I think Col looks a lot more likely than the cool course in Bristol - I spoke to Scott again last week and am going to visit sometime soon. I think I'd get an excellent years training in too if I did go there.


Well you would never be without someone to train with!

Last time I was in Hercules Scott had me stripping off taking photos lol.. he said next time we will see the difference!! aint been since, need to work my butt off haha

shall be down there next week though to have a session!


----------



## Robsta

WRT said:


> hmmm so is my cousin popular on here on something? just seen he's got the 4th most reps. I dont know why the cock!


Pay no attention to the reps mate, it's just people repping each other daily to get the points up....Quite a joke it is tbh, but it is on the list of things to be addressed once the gaffers let out on day release....


----------



## Goose

Robsta said:


> Pay no attention to the reps mate, *it's just people repping each other daily to get the points up*....Quite a joke it is tbh, but it is on the list of things to be addressed once the gaffers let out on day release....


you could say that again...


----------



## D_MMA

nealry home time

eaten loads today


----------



## WRT

Robsta said:


> Pay no attention to the reps mate, it's just people repping each other daily to get the points up....Quite a joke it is tbh, but it is on the list of things to be addressed once the gaffers let out on day release....


Haha fair enough:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Robsta said:


> Pay no attention to the reps mate, it's just people repping each other daily to get the points up....Quite a joke it is tbh, but it is on the list of things to be addressed once the gaffers let out on day release....


I've offered before and I'll offer again, if people have issues with my rep score just reset it to zero as it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Robsta

It doesn't bother me either...what bothers me is the shambles the rep system is....it's a popularity contest ala facebook with fcuk all to do about training etc....I used to be all for it, but it's a joke now.....but it will be dealt with soon, don't worry so no need to reset your reps....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Robsta said:


> It doesn't bother me either...what bothers me is the shambles the rep system is....it's a popularity contest ala facebook with fcuk all to do about training etc....I used to be all for it, but it's a joke now.....but it will be dealt with soon, don't worry so no need to reset your reps....


You sure Rob? I think if forums like general conversation or the AL, MA, and PR were rep free it would be more balanced. Every board I've been on with some kind of rep system has problems.

The board I help mod doesn't have a rep system at all, which is fantastic and I prefer.

Whatever happens...PLEASE.....do not introduce a thanks system, that one sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I've offered before and I'll offer again, if people have issues with my rep score just reset it to zero as it really doesn't bother me.


Yes I think this is a very good idea - reset GB's to zero please mwahahahahahahaha:devil2: :rolleye: :devil2:

I think it is only fair that I retain mine though thanks Mr Moderator - I do not have a problem with the reps system - I think it is a very valid form of communicating how sh*ggable one is


----------



## IanStu

Morning..is there anybody there...got a day off work...yeaaahhh....and the sun has just burst through the clouds...the birds are singing....the flowers are blooming...all's right with the world.....think i'll stop in bed


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Morning..is there anybody there...got a day off work...yeaaahhh....and the sun has just burst through the clouds...the birds are singing....the flowers are blooming...all's right with the world.....think i'll stop in bed


morning, i got the day off again! yep a pretty good day i think


----------



## IanStu

again...do you ever work.....I wanna do what you do!


----------



## clairey.h

morning..............looks like the sun maybe just maybe shine here today as well.................yehhh tan time..........

back and bis today........................how bout everyone else???????


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> again...do you ever work.....I wanna do what you do!


haha i know but if only i could get payed for sitting on ukm all day!

hello claire hows you?


----------



## IanStu

shoulders & bis today...can't wait...usualy go in the afternoon but might go earlier


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> haha i know but if only i could get payed for sitting on ukm all day!
> 
> hello claire hows you?





IanStu said:


> shoulders & bis today...can't wait...usualy go in the afternoon but might go earlier


I feel fine, thank you asking 

did shoulders yesterday, finding it hard to lift my hands over my head today, I can feel them seizing by the minute...............................yah me must have done well :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

cool....I did alot of decline benches on monday as I need to improve my upper chest...I've been advised this is the best exercise...but it dont half work your front deltoids....they are still aching...but i'm still gonna do shoulders today, can't miss a session!


----------



## IanStu

OH the suns just gone in :cursing:


----------



## Goose

Morning all,

Why the fcuk do they have the heating bursting out on the trains?!?! its hot outside for god sake!! grrrr.


----------



## IanStu

morning.....stick your head out the window


----------



## Goose

we had every window open.

And on the trains its near impossible to stick your head out of the windows! lol


----------



## IanStu

yeah..aint public transport wonderful!


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> yeah..aint public transport wonderful!


hmmmm something like that!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I have the day off too, just having a thomas the tank in bed.


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have the day off too, just having a thomas the tank in bed.


good old Thomas.....i'm doing a similar thing with the fat controller!


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have the day off too, just having a thomas the tank in bed.


pmsl, whilst looking at a pic of your own legs.............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

or the other blokes biceps :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

clairey.h said:


> pmsl, whilst looking at a pic of your own legs.............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> or the other blokes biceps :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


I've put them side by side in paint and whacking the mole to that! :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

mornin all

decided im gunna step up my game now with trainin. im competin MMA in 5 weeks i need to hammer it


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon all!!

Guess what!

It's almost the weekend - well it is for me - i have 3 whole days off. Yay!!


----------



## Goose

Yay!

Snap! I'm off to Brighton tomorrow to clear my head and get off my face.. :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh cool, have fun, take some painkillers with you. I'm going to be calling every Uni and college that does my course and getting application forms!  I soooo do not want to be in this job come September.


----------



## Goose

Yeah i'll take a few with me. Hope it all goes well with the uni chasing!

Remember.. think *Colchester*


----------



## IanStu

Haven't been to Brighton for ages...last time I went ended up sleeping on beach..but didnt get much sleep...they were the days when I drank like a fish...oh happy days


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Haven't been to Brighton for ages...last time I went ended up sleeping on beach..but didnt get much sleep...they were the days when I drank like a fish...oh happy days


Last time for me was in December.. Had a huge brawl with about 5 doorman.. was an entertaining evening.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose said:
 

> Last time for me was in December.. Had a huge brawl with about 5 doorman.. was an entertaining evening.


Who won?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I am thinking Colchester!  You'll hardly see me anyway and even when you do it will be at my sweaty best! Haha my Mum thinks I should become a door person for work - can you imagine it!!


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> Who won?


Lol who do you think!

I had 2 of them easy..

then another 3 came along and I had one pinning my leg down another on the other leg.. one on each arm pinning me down.. and one on top of me strangling my neck.. Bastards ripped a button of my new shirt!!!

Then I had one of them kneeing me in the ribs - Lol think my nan could have hit harder than him.. although I woke up with a painful jaw.

All because some kid knocked my drink down me and he was drunk and just didnt give a siht.. I literally threw the kid under a table and then they pounced of me like I was some piece of meat...

I have to admit im not a fighter at all but I did get a good buzz from it, and the pump was pretty intense :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am thinking Colchester!  You'll hardly see me anyway and even when you do it will be at my sweaty best! Haha my Mum thinks I should become a door person for work - can you imagine it!!


Well I regularly take trips into the night life of Colchester so could always have a messy drinking sesh! :beer:

Sweaty is prob the best way to see a girl is it not?? :innocent:


----------



## D_MMA

2 hours till home time...


----------



## IanStu

Its realy hot outside now, guess I should be out in it realy, instead of hunched over a keyboard, better not probably get sun stroke or something :cool2:


----------



## nobody

im outsde on the lappy


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Well I regularly take trips into the night life of Colchester so could always have a messy drinking sesh! :beer:
> 
> Sweaty is prob the best way to see a girl is it not?? :innocent:


Haha a tipsy Ms. Amazon is always fun!

Ok in that case I'll be at my sweaty best, willnot be best pleased however if Scott decides to point a camera at me!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha a tipsy Ms. Amazon is always fun!
> 
> Ok in that case I'll be at my sweaty best, willnot be best pleased however if Scott decides to point a camera at me!


Well no doubt he will.. He got me on a bad week!! since then i've been paying for it working my a55 off in the gym :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Just got home. not been to bed yet.

Been on a bit of a sesh since yesterday.

Im a disgrace.

I turned up at a graduate job fair sh1t faced myself at 10am this morning.

Was escorted of the premises "for my own good" by security.

Boy will I regret this when I sober up.


----------



## Jem

Anyone home ?


----------



## Jem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just got home. not been to bed yet.
> 
> Been on a bit of a sesh since yesterday.
> 
> Im a disgrace.
> 
> I turned up at a graduate job fair sh1t faced myself at 10am this morning.
> 
> Was escorted of the premises "for my own good" by security.
> 
> Boy will I regret this when I sober up.


Sounds like you had fun :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just got home. not been to bed yet.
> 
> Im a disgrace.
> 
> I turned up at a graduate job fair sh1t faced myself at 10am this morning.
> 
> Was escorted of the premises "for my own good" by security.
> 
> Boy will I regret this when I sober up.


Well at least you're typing properly unlike most people who pretend they've pressed the wrong button


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am thinking Colchester!  You'll hardly see me anyway and even when you do it will be at my sweaty best! Haha my Mum thinks I should become a door person for work - can you imagine it!!


I did it throughout university - great fun - I can highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Hi bronzers had to stay off work with bad back from bent over rows on Monday ahh well, spent the day studying boring boring, how is everyone.


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Hi bronzers had to stay off work with bad back from bent over rows on Monday ahh well, spent the day studying boring boring, how is everyone.


Ah poor Ricks - bad back from bent over rows - what a shame 

Education is a marvellous thing Ricks !!!

I am aching - which is great

just about to have one of those lovely bubble baths that I rave on about - might even light a couple of bleeding candles too !!!


----------



## Jem

I just sent you poorly sock reps .........I meant poorly sick reps !

- and yes they are valid feckin reps .............


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> I did it throughout university - great fun - I can highly recommend it :thumb:


Woohoo another thing for me to look into, am googling now - thanks Ms Jem


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> I just sent you poorly sock reps .........I meant poorly sick reps !
> 
> - and yes they are valid feckin reps .............


Aw thanks Jems and yes i did try a bath yesterday and it helped amazingly well........something so simple and the difference was great cheers hun.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

God, im disgusted with myself.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh no!! Is there anything you can do to help the situation?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh no!! Is there anything you can do to help the situation?


Nope, just have to sit here and have a long hard look at myself. :mellow:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh dear! Most people do down right foolish things every now and then, it's part of what makes us human, just make sure you learn from it


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh dear! Most people do down right foolish things every now and then, it's part of what makes us human, just make sure you learn from it


Yep, although I surpassed even my own expectations today!

Oh well, just hope not many people saw:lol:


----------



## D_MMA

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!

Well hyper today its friday its sunny and im finishing at 12.30 (given that i finish everything)

How we all today - plans for the weekend ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

I have the day off woohoo and I still managed to wake up before 0600, it's beautiful outside!

I am planning on playing out in the Sun as much as I can over the weekend, may even try and round up enough troops for a game of rounders!

Are you up to anything good this weekend?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Arrrrrrghhhhh!!!! F***ing Excel! Curse unreliable parcel delivery services and I slept funny and have a sore back.

Normal service will be resumed once caffeine intake up to normal levels


----------



## D_MMA

Morning WA / GB. both well?

this weekend...im working 7-5 tonight and 7-6 sunday night on the doors, so gunna be goosed. during the day - when awake - ill be gettin my car ready for Santa Pod next weekend wwwoooooopppp!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Very well Dave

Oh and I am booking my door person training this weekend too! :thumb:

And :001_tt2: to GB for morning grumps!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ooooh! You cheeky wee sod Miss WA. Just had my 3rd expresso and now feel slightly more content with the world.

Bad mood is cause physio has forbidden me from playing rugby for another week.


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Very well Dave
> 
> Oh and I am booking my door person training this weekend too! :thumb:
> 
> And :001_tt2: to GB for morning grumps!


Sounds Good WA wer bouts u live - you can come work for me haha

be careful on the doors- tho im sure you can handle yourself :cool2:

GB - Espresso - great idea.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Ooooh! You cheeky wee sod Miss WA. Just had my 3rd expresso and now feel slightly more content with the world.
> 
> Bad mood is cause physio has forbidden me from playing rugby for another week.


3rd exprssso!? at this time....major caffiene boost no doubt?

today.....cardio for me....and then rest, hopefully back to the gym for a swift session tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## ragahav

Hello every one ...a very good morning ..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Are you almost better in that case? It's horrible not being able to do thethings you enjoy because of injury!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> 3rd exprssso!? at this time....major caffiene boost no doubt?
> 
> today.....cardio for me....and then rest, hopefully back to the gym for a swift session tomorrow, fingers crossed!


Yeah it's bad I know...but I've finally figured out that when I am in a bad mood I reach for chocolate. As I am not allowed that right now I tend to have raw carrots. Unfortunately they don't cut it at this time in the morning so expresso FTW! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rag....PM finally sent!


----------



## ragahav

thanks GB ...a lot  ..you rock


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Sounds Good WA wer bouts u live - you can come work for me haha
> 
> be careful on the doors- tho im sure you can handle yourself :cool2:
> 
> GB - Espresso - great idea.


Thanks Dave - I'll be careful but you're right I can generally handle myself.



Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's bad I know...but I've finally figured out that when I am in a bad mood I reach for chocolate. As I am not allowed that right now I tend to have raw carrots. Unfortunately they don't cut it at this time in the morning so expresso FTW! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Haha I was craving chocolate so badly yesterday that the almond trick of mine wasn't working (have 6 almonds and pretend they are each a piece of dairy milk) so a friend very kindly gave me 6 chocolate buttons instead!


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> (have 6 almonds and pretend they are each a piece of dairy milk) !


Loon...


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Dave - I'll be careful but you're right I can generally handle myself.
> 
> Haha I was craving chocolate so badly yesterday that the almond trick of mine wasn't working (have 6 almonds and pretend they are each a piece of dairy milk) so a friend very kindly gave me 6 chocolate buttons instead!


Yeah I've been using grapes instead but have unfortunately just wolfed down 250g in one go. 

Got told a good trick is to put grapes in the freezer as they then taste like an icelolly and you cannot eat as many!

I am so glad we can't get peanut butter kitkats here! Or Wispas. Otherwise I'd be a blubbling, bawling mess on the floor.


----------



## D_MMA

Peanut butter kitkats..bulking food haha

GB im craving them now... what have you done to me!!?


----------



## Gym Bunny

DaveI said:


> Peanut butter kitkats..bulking food haha
> 
> GB im craving them now... what have you done to me!!?


It could be worse! That evil man Shaun has just posted up everything he intends to eat after his comp and I have 7weeks 1day of diet left.

When I read the bit about clotted cream and treacle tart I drooled all down my front. :ban:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Morning gays *cough* guys!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oooh Kitkats - 233 cals - 13 mins on the cross trainer on random, level 13!

Morning Mak


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Morning gays *cough* guys!


And precisely what is wrong with being gay, little boy? :001_tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

http://www.wimp.com/kittensplay/

Awwwww!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> And precisely what is wrong with being gay, little boy? :001_tt2:


Nothing, I quite like a bit of sausage myself every now and then:lol:


----------



## Jem

Hi I am not gay can I still join in ?


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Aw thanks Jems and yes i did try a bath yesterday and it helped amazingly well........something so simple and the difference was great cheers hun.


Glad to hear it Ricks !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Hi I am not gay can I still join in ?


I reckon it's a case of the more the merrier - but i may be wrong!


----------



## WRT

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nothing, I quite like a bit of sausage myself every now and then:lol:


What about midgets? :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Mak, Jem


----------



## ragahav

My head is in spin right now .donno where I will end up ..every moment I am like a rolling ball between two sides


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Morning Mak, Jem


Morning to you too Dave


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> My head is in spin right now .donno where I will end up ..every moment I am like a rolling ball between two sides


Sorry!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry!


GB thanks for the PM though ..actually your friend's comment has further made me doubt about the course itself....I mean he said inter-disc..well I have got hold of mail id of a student there (although in different department) ..have already shot him a mail ....will then decide what to do....till then -

its rolling head, Hallelujah,

it rolling head


----------



## ragahav

Jem ...why are you so quiet now a days


----------



## ragahav

WA hows your head now


----------



## Gym Bunny

You think inter-disciplinary is a weakness? :confused1:

I'd view as precisely the opposite.


----------



## D_MMA

Monring Rag - didnt see you sneak in.


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> You think inter-disciplinary is a weakness? :confused1:
> 
> I'd view as precisely the opposite.


No no, what my point was that the course I am going for does not fall much into that category so I am not sure of the content quality ........plus after exploring the univ I got the feeling that its research is more on the side of telecommunication ...also they are doing good work in health related fields ...I am waiting for the reply from that student ...


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Monring Rag - didnt see you sneak in.


I have been off radar lately.....busy with my stuff


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Rag - my bumped head is really good now - I'd even go so far as to say it is back to normal!

The college stuff is still a nightmare but slowly getting sorted I've had a whole new load of options given to me this week so I have taken the day off work to look into them further, it's quite exciting and a little confusing!

You still sound confused too - I hope the right choice for you becomes clear soon


----------



## D_MMA

Home time

Have a good weekend everyone might pop on if i get spare time. laters


----------



## Jem

Morning Dave and Rag & GB and WA

Quiet because I have been working & then yesterday and today I have been on holiday yippee so have been living it up in public !!! instead of sitting at a desk all day...the thread is really quiet at the moment as well

Cmon peeps what is going on ?

Not heard from Max in a while - I know Bam is a busy lil bee - mmm where is my little claire ? we always miss each other ...


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> Home time
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone might pop on if i get spare time. laters


later Dave ..happy weekend


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Rag - my bumped head is really good now - I'd even go so far as to say it is back to normal!
> 
> The college stuff is still a nightmare but slowly getting sorted I've had a whole new load of options given to me this week so I have taken the day off work to look into them further, it's quite exciting and a little confusing!
> 
> You still sound confused too - I hope the right choice for you becomes clear soon


hey WA ....good to hear that your head and college both are sorted  ..I ma still confused ..trying to gather as much info possible as of now ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Morning Dave and Rag & GB and WA
> 
> Quiet because I have been working & then yesterday and today I have been on holiday yippee so have been living it up in public !!! instead of sitting at a desk all day...the thread is really quiet at the moment as well
> 
> Cmon peeps what is going on ?
> 
> Not heard from Max in a while - I know Bam is a busy lil bee - mmm where is my little claire ? we always miss each other ...


ya Max has been gone for a while now .. and thread is growing at a sluggish pace ........W3 had gone for a visit if i remember correctly and claire too has vanished.......come weekend and nobody will be here ......


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ya Max has been gone for a while now .. and thread is growing at a sluggish pace ........W3 had gone for a visit if i remember correctly and claire too has vanished.......come weekend and nobody will be here ......


well I would be if I didnt think it would be pretty lonely !:laugh: then again the sun is shining here at the moment Rag - & we get so little of it - that when its here everyone wants to be outside :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> well I would be if I didnt think it would be pretty lonely !:laugh: then again the sun is shining here at the moment Rag - & we get so little of it - that when its here everyone wants to be outside :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


ooh so you want sun ..ok come here and then when you will sweat your pants out ..you will be running for covers back to your place  ..really its very hot here in afternoon...mornings and evenings are nice but in afternoon going out is dreadful ..temp today afternoon is 106 F ...


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> ooh so you want sun ..ok come here and then when you will sweat your pants out ..you will be running for covers back to your place  ..really its very hot here in afternoon...mornings and evenings are nice but in afternoon going out is dreadful ..temp today afternoon is 106 F ...


Rag I love the heat - I strive to get to the heat every year - the hotter the better :lol: I know its prob a lot different if you are trying to work in it etc - I am only used to exteme heat whilst on holiday but I am sure I am half foreign pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: what is 106 in celscius ?


----------



## ragahav

time for my fourth meal.. later ....


----------



## Jem

byeeee x


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Rag I love the heat - I strive to get to the heat every year - the hotter the better :lol: I know its prob a lot different if you are trying to work in it etc - I am only used to exteme heat whilst on holiday but I am sure I am half foreign pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: *what is 106 in celscius* ?


its 41.1111111 degrees Celsius ...now i really have to go

bye ,,


----------



## IanStu

Its way to hot..finished work early as I started to melt...went to the gym and the air con was bust so I melted some more...but the good thing was it was nearly empty so had a good back session....now I'm bored sat naked at computer but still to hot...suppose every one else is leading thriling lives...oh well..dumbdy dumb dedumb


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Its way to hot..finished work early as I started to melt...went to the gym and the air con was bust so I melted some more...but the good thing was it was nearly empty so had a good back session....now I'm bored sat naked at computer but still to hot...suppose every one else is leading thriling lives...oh well..dumbdy dumb dedumb


*damn cannot believe I missed communicating with you when you were nekkid * :lol: *:lol:*



KJW said:


> Roasting up here too!
> 
> Looking forward to a humid night in the gym


*yep back from gym where I roasted to death doing hour and 20 of cardio - not a god day for cardio only !!!! * :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Afternoon


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem he might still be in all his naked glory - tis still pretty warm


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Afternoon


LOL....GAY MEMBER...funny, thats cheered me up


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem he might still be in all his naked glory - tis still pretty warm


naa got shorts on now, but happy to take em off again :thumb:


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> I have one in my garage, free weights mainly with a few machines so it mighn't be too roasty but I'll definitely work a good sweat. Cannae beat it on a Friday!


Sounds fab - no need to wait for machines and smell other folks body odour !!! I dont think I would work very hard though.... :confused1:


----------



## skd

*is a bit warm today, i been outside all day and my face looks like*


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem he might still be in all his naked glory - tis still pretty warm


 *oooh *



IanStu said:


> naa got shorts on now, but happy to take em off again :thumb:


 *aaaah*



WRT said:


> Afternoon


 *err helllooo *


----------



## IanStu

SkInHeAd said:


> *is a bit warm today, i been outside all day and my face looks like*


u got strange shaped eyes...must be genetic


----------



## Jem

SkInHeAd said:


> *is a bit warm today, i been outside all day and my face looks like*


oh hello oats - my my - not seen you round these parts before :thumb: welcome - so bit red in the face love ? :confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

SkInHeAd said:


> *is a bit warm today, i been outside all day and my face looks like*


Aftersun Mr and cold shower!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> u got strange shaped eyes...must be genetic


there you go - picking on people again ..........am I gonna have to sort you out ian? :cursing:


----------



## skd

IanStu said:


> u got strange shaped eyes...must be genetic


im strange all round


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aftersun Mr and cold shower!


WA you are obsessed with cold showers ........that's your answer to everything pmsl

Horny - cold shower

Sunburn - cold shower

Tired - cold shower

P1ssed off - cold shower

back in a mo....just off for a cold shower - feeling a bit randy :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> there you go - picking on people again ..........am I gonna have to sort you out ian? :cursing:


please hurry...I need a good sorting :bounce:


----------



## Jem

SkInHeAd said:


> im strange all round


Ooh noooo not another one :confused1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> please hurry...I need a good sorting :bounce:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## skd

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Aftersun Mr and cold shower!


yes nurse


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> WA you are obsessed with cold showers ........that's your answer to everything pmsl
> 
> Horny - cold shower
> 
> Sunburn - cold shower
> 
> Tired - cold shower
> 
> P1ssed off - cold shower
> 
> back in a mo....just off for a cold shower - feeling a bit randy :tongue:


No - gym, punchbag, pillow fight, hot bath and chocolate are all answers to ****ed off - but you're right in my eyes a cold shower fixes most things!


----------



## skd

Jem said:


> oh hello oats - my my - not seen you round these parts before :thumb: welcome - so bit red in the face love ? :confused1:


thank you, yeah i look like i been slapped 100 times


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

SkInHeAd said:


> yes nurse


Good man! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

right off to get some food...be back later..cheery :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> A right good w*** usually solves the world's problems for me


I agree :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> right off to get some food...be back later..cheery :thumbup1:


Byeeee nekkid one !


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No - gym, punchbag, pillow fight, hot bath and chocolate are all answers to ****ed off - but you're right in my eyes a cold shower fixes most things!


I hate pillow fights - I love collecting pillows and cushions - most are for decoration ....it really would p!ss me off if you started beating me with my lovely pillows and cushions WA [although we could prob sell some tickets to watch 2 women brawling pmsl] but it hurts my head too much - I always get beaten about the head and it gives me a headache :blink:

Hot bath yes - having one very shortly as it goes ! xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I hate pillow fights - I love collecting pillows and cushions - most are for decoration ....it really would p!ss me off if you started beating me with my lovely pillows and cushions WA [although we could prob sell some tickets to watch 2 women brawling pmsl] but it hurts my head too much - I always get beaten about the head and it gives me a headache :blink:
> 
> Hot bath yes - having one very shortly as it goes ! xx


Just had a nice bath myself....now trying to work out what to wear that won't have me sweating like a pig all night but won't make me freeze on the walk home...oh and that looks good and that I can dance in comfortably....arghHh!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Just had a nice bath myself....now trying to work out what to wear that won't have me sweating like a pig all night but won't make me freeze on the walk home...oh and that looks good and that I can dance in comfortably....arghHh!!!!! :confused1:


Sooo partying ????

You are a bustier girl arent you ??? or did I dream that :whistling: so not sounding how it was meant to.... but think I saw a pic of you in a basque somewhere, yes basque that was the word I was looking for

not bustier - I just sound bitter as have no boobs and pervy re dreams :confused1: I was ok a minute ago ......

Erm start again - yes erm tshirt and denim shorts, high heels and you're good to go ???


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> I am whacked!
> 
> Set two personal bests tonight (incline press 47.5kg) and rear lateral raises (17.5kg each DB) so am well pleased.
> 
> Heat was a major factor towards the end, slowed quite considerably and had to call time after 77 minutes because the heat was making me BOAK!
> 
> Awesome start to the weekend!


BOAK - not heard that in a while !!!

Great stuff KJW - you can chill out and relax now smug in the knowledge that you are sitting building muscles of a beast :thumb: Have a great weekend !


----------



## IanStu

Morning all...looks like another scorcher...gonna try and get some rays today,,,maybe go for a melonoma...seems to be fashionable...at moment though still in bed conteplating my navel :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

hey hows everyone today?

be back in a min just about to walk my dogs.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im good thanks bro.

i see you got legs then, thatl be good!


----------



## WRT

Morning, legs for me too, cant wait!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Why is it that when I get 8hours sleep I feel like death warmed up in the morning, but if I go out drinking and dancing I wake up at 7am feeling fresh as a daisy?

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

morning GB and wrt.

hows you two?

gb you have a bit of a bender last night then? 

wrt have a gooden get those squats heavy!


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> morning GB and wrt.
> 
> hows you two?
> 
> gb you have a bit of a bender last night then?
> 
> wrt have a gooden get those squats heavy!


 No exactly the opposite! I had a headache and was in bed by 11. Slept for 10 hours straight and feel like I've been hit by a train. But realised it's the muscle relaxants I took for a trapped nerve and my thumb is why I am doing a zombie impression this morning!

Feeling a bit guilty, Fee was round last night and I flaked out. So she and my flatmates stayed up drinking. Got up this morning to find the living room cleaned from top to bottom and rearranged so it looks gorgeous!


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> No exactly the opposite! I had a headache and was in bed by 11. Slept for 10 hours straight and feel like I've been hit by a train. But realised it's the muscle relaxants I took for a trapped nerve and my thumb is why I am doing a zombie impression this morning!
> 
> *Feeling a bit guilty, Fee was round last night and I flaked out. So she and my flatmates stayed up drinking. Got up this morning to find the living room cleaned from top to bottom and rearranged so it looks gorgeous!*


haha should do that every week :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Morning all - cardio only for me today bit p!ssed off today - bit of a strop about photos - noto showing the progress I wanted ........not happy bunny -

I WANT MUSCLES


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem I am just about to take my photos - we can throw a strop together - I'm actually pretty scared as I know I hve gone back wards due to a couple of inconsistant training and diet months - I'm now a few lbs heavier and know my toys shall be thrown out of my pram very shortly.

And Jem you have been making superb progress since you joined, and the photos won't always reflect how much you are achieving!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem I am just about to take my photos - we can throw a strop together - I'm actually pretty scared as I know I hve gone back wards due to a couple of inconsistant training and diet months - I'm now a few lbs heavier and know my toys shall be thrown out of my pram very shortly.
> 
> And Jem you have been making superb progress since you joined, and the photos won't always reflect how much you are achieving!


Hmmm i agree with you - I tried to make them as much like the first shots as possible and hence it was just a flat shot, no posing or tensing & I feel like I shot myself in the foot with it :cursing:

Never mind I will stop sulking soon - just means I have to get some better ones up there very soon.

If its gonna make you feel like I do - then dont bother posting them WA ! I am sure though - that you will get some positive feedback - you cannot see it yourself sometimes I know .... I bet you look beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem. Compare them to the first lot of pics. It is very hard to be objective otherwise...If you are still upset I can go take some pics of my carb bloated tummy for you.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem. Compare them to the first lot of pics. It is very hard to be objective otherwise...If you are still upset I can go take some pics of my carb bloated tummy for you.


Bless you but truly p!ssed about them - I dont wanna be thin, or fat, thats not my aim I wanna be muscular - its sssooooo feckin hard ....I am comparing them - I cannot see the difference AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH:cursing:

i dont want to hide from the truth but I am thinking of deleting them ...................ah - sesh at the gym should work :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Bless you but truly p!ssed about them - I dont wanna be thin, or fat, thats not my aim I wanna be muscular - its sssooooo feckin hard ....I am comparing them - I cannot see the difference AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH:cursing:
> 
> i dont want to hide from the truth but I am thinking of deleting them ...................ah - sesh at the gym should work :bounce:


Don't delete them! If you really want critical feedback email them to me and I'll give it you. BTW...Paul says you are making great progress and if anyone can tell it's him.

One of the biggest hurdles to overcome with training is the MENTAL one. As we improve we move the goalposts so what we would have been happy with even just a month ago we no longer are.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't delete them! If you really want critical feedback email them to me and I'll give it you. BTW...Paul says you are making great progress and if anyone can tell it's him.
> 
> One of the biggest hurdles to overcome with training is the MENTAL one. As we improve we move the goalposts so what we would have been happy with even just a month ago we no longer are.


Ha could not take any criticism this morning - I would be blarting :blink: Coming to the conclusion that they are just sh!t photies :whistling: I have too many clothes on so you cannot see any progress

Now I know why I liked me saucy little shots - you could see progress there because there was flesh .....I deleted them from profile to put up more 'polite' photographs because you get a lot of sh!t from people ....feck it - I am gonna put them back up - at least they made me feel better :tongue:

I will shut the feck up now

Sorry folks - its clear of hormonal women now :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> Morning all - cardio only for me today bit p!ssed off today - bit of a strop about photos - noto showing the progress I wanted ........not happy bunny -
> 
> I WANT MUSCLES


5g of test and 3g tren p/w should sort that.

Seriously though, stick at it Jem you'll be lean and muscular if you put in hard work and stick to your diet.


----------



## paul s

Oh my god another hormonal woman. Emma i promise not to upset you


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Oh my god another hormonal woman. Emma i promise not to upset you


suggest you steer clear of the gym in the next couple of hours then :laugh: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> 5g of test and 3g tren p/w should sort that.
> 
> Seriously though, stick at it Jem you'll be lean and muscular if you put in hard work and stick to your diet.


Feck it gimme the square jaw and the hairy chin along with the muscles :beer:


----------



## paul s

no worries day off today.

You dont scare me


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> no worries day off today.
> 
> You dont scare me


that's because I am a pussycat really but dont tell everyone Paul - you will spoil me street cred :cool2:


----------



## paul s

No problem and dont tell everyone that i'm a softie


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> that's because I am a pussycat really but dont tell everyone Paul - you will spoil me street cred :cool2:





paul s said:


> No problem and dont tell everyone that i'm a softie


GROUP HUG!!!!!!!

Jem I'm bloated and craving carbs...Hell I want chocolate for breakfast (let's ignore the fact I have already eaten breakfast) You're doing great doll! REALLY!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> GROUP HUG!!!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh its all mushy in here ....

Lys you and your choc cravings never cease to cheer me up - I would be really p!ssed off if I was craving that on top of feeling like shee-ite .....so cheers ..... :thumb:

Have a nice protein shake with some egg whites and oats in it - touch of cinamon and bob's your uncle, fanny's your aunt - yumptious :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> No problem and dont tell everyone that i'm a softie


erm just had to come back and comment on this ------------

YOU ARE NOT A SOFTIE ......WHICH PART OF YOU IS SOFT ???? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

........Ahem avoids the obvious comments

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont trust him folks - he is not a Dr


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh its all mushy in here ....
> 
> Lys you and your choc cravings never cease to cheer me up - I would be really p!ssed off if I was craving that on top of feeling like shee-ite .....so cheers ..... :thumb:
> 
> *Have a nice protein shake with some egg whites and oats in it* - touch of cinamon and bob's your uncle, fanny's your aunt - yumptious :whistling:  :whistling:


Blueeeergh! Yeah this is usually the point all my diet intentions crash, the delights of PMT and female hormones all crying out:



> CHOCOLATE!!! For go's sake woman have you no sympathy? NO? RIGHT! You're gonna get cramps until you cave...How'd ya like them apples eh?


My body is being a traitorous bitch today. Mutter.


----------



## paul s

The shy, sensitive and careing part


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> The shy, sensitive and careing part


ah ....well that is certainly not apparent in the gym - thankfully :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

wow that was hot...just got back from a 2 hour walk....just weighed myself and have lost 4lbs, which is a bugger as i'm trying to bulk..ah well better start eating...probably ony water anyway


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> wow that was hot...just got back from a 2 hour walk....just weighed myself and have lost 4lbs, which is a bugger as i'm trying to bulk..ah well better start eating...probably ony water anyway


Nice one, it will just be water mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Nice one, it will just be water mate! :thumbup1:


yeah thats what I though..still hate when I lose weight though...considering the huge amout of food I pack away..very annoying!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey guys!

I'm hiding in this thread for a little while - just posted my backwards progress pics - not a happy girl. I'd very happily be minus 4lb right now!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm hiding in this thread for a little while - just posted my backwards progress pics - not a happy girl. I'd very happily be minus 4lb right now!


i'll just go and check em..can't be that bad surely!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm hiding in this thread for a little while - just posted my backwards progress pics - not a happy girl. I'd very happily be minus 4lb right now!


how can you be unhappy u look amazing...I think you'r being hyper critical!


----------



## lumpy

at last i am a bronze member whoowee:bounce: :bounce: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Welcome Lumpy. WA....I've posted in your journal...and gone for critique rather than the obvious stunning that springs to mind. But for goodness sake woman SMILE a little!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Welcome Lumpy. WA....I've posted in your journal...and gone for critique rather than the obvious *stunning* that springs to mind. But for goodness sake woman SMILE a little!


oopps I must be obvious cause "stunning" is exactly what I posted


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> oopps I must be obvious cause "stunning" is exactly what I posted


You did? :lol: That was my first reaction before I realised WA was probably looking for something more than that! Great minds eh? :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Welcome Lumpy! :thumb:

Haha you guys are great, GB I was going to smile but I was too busy setting the timer, running back, adjusting bikini, pulling a pose that I forgot to smile, which is unlike me as I usually have a big cheesy grin plastered on my face!


----------



## Jem

I dunno how to extend the timer on mine so I have about 2 secs before it flashes .....not good - cannot get far enough away for a full body shot - have looky looked at pics .......very good progress bi-atch - dont ever moan again - I will never believe you

Hello Lumpy


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon bronzers...

Anyone know what happened to Max?? Havent seen him on in a long time


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Good afternoon bronzers...
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Max?? Havent seen him on in a long time


*I dont know - I need Maxy to cheer me up * :crying:

*On a serious note - have not got a clue zeus - I was wondering myself ! Maybe pm bam and see if she has spoken to him because I know she and him msn each other !*



KJW said:


> So much for legs, ended up humphing a pallet of 45kg slabs about the garden this afternoon. The result? I know look like I've been tanning my left arm with a razor blade, a wildcat AND darts!
> 
> ****!


 *alright hun - sounds painful ....good workout though !*


----------



## WRT

Evening people, still recovering from training legs:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> *I dont know - I need Maxy to cheer me up * :crying:
> 
> *On a serious note - have not got a clue zeus - I was wondering myself ! Maybe pm bam and see if she has spoken to him because I know she and him msn each other !*


Hmmmmm..... I just looked at his profile and he has not been on for almost 2 weeks:sad:

Come back Maxy!!!!!!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all off to work soon, how are we all.


----------



## Rickski

No just resting up the back I damaged back to lite training Monday Yeaahh.


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Evening people, still recovering from training legs:laugh:


 *hello me foxy toy boy *



ZEUS said:


> Hmmmmm..... I just looked at his profile and he has not been on for almost 2 weeks:sad:
> 
> *worrying - do you think he really has a life then * :confused1: * do you wanna pm bam or shall I hun? *
> 
> Come back Maxy!!!!!!





KJW said:


> On a lighter note, I can't spell 'now' apparently


 *huh? men in general cannot spell - would not worry about it babes* :cool2:



Rickski said:


> Hi all off to work soon, how are we all.


* Hi Ricks hope your back is getting better lovely - I was waiting for you to give some reps too - but I am all out now so I must owe you* :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *hello me foxy toy boy *


Your place or mine? :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'll PM Lou and ask if she's heard from Max


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll PM Lou and ask if she's heard from Max


 :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Your place or mine? :tongue:


Definitely related to D! :lol:

I applaud you sir! Can someone tell me why men were not like this when I was 19 FFS?

Note...GB disclaims any responsibility for anything she says due to being high on bleach.

D.....I reckon we have another candidate for early admittance into the AL...what do you think? :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Definitely related to D! :lol:
> 
> I applaud you sir! Can someone tell me why men were not like this when I was 19 FFS?
> 
> Note...GB disclaims any responsibility for anything she says due to being high on bleach.
> 
> D.....I reckon we have another candidate for early admittance into the AL...what do you think? :innocent:


Lol! Yeah why not, not sure i'll want to see pictures of his cock though! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol! Yeah why not, not sure i'll want to see pictures of his cock though! :lol:


I'm not sure he'd want to see pics of yours either...or are you kissing cousins? :lol: :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL fark off! I think he's pretty open minded like me too, the dirty little bastard!


----------



## WRT

i've heard about the adult lounge, i'm open for being allowed in early i've got plenty to share!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> i've heard about the adult lounge, i'm open for being allowed in early i've got plenty to share!!!!


Why does this not surprise me! Go to your user control panel and go to user groups. Then apply to join the AL and give a reason why. I got let in after being on the site, what? 2 weeks or something. :lol:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Why does this not surprise me! Go to your user control panel and go to user groups. Then apply to join the AL and give a reason why. I got let in after being on the site, what? 2 weeks or something. :lol:


lol, done!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> i've heard about the adult lounge, i'm open for being allowed in early i've got plenty to share!!!!


do you have a big schlong like your cousin Mak?? :lol:


----------



## WRT

ZEUS said:


> do you have a big schlong like your cousin Mak?? :lol:


lmao!! i can wrap it around a lampost:lol:

twice


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> do you have a big schlong like your cousin Mak?? :lol:





WRT said:


> lmao!! i can wrap it around a lampost:lol:
> 
> twice


How many times does this need to be said...girth is the measure of the man. :innocent: :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> How many times does this need to be said...girth is the measure of the man. :innocent: :rolleye:


Dammit... thats puts me out of the mix then. I am 12 inches, but my girth is equal to pencil :sad:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Dammit... thats puts me out of the mix then. I am 12 inches, but my girth is equal to pencil :sad:


Don;t talk tosh man! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest

KJW said:


> AL actually exists?!?
> 
> Very quiet night tonight on here, no?


Oh yeah, it exists. There is a homemade porn premiering in the AL right now featuring GB and me:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ZEUS said:


> Oh yeah, it exists. There is a homemade porn premiering in the AL right now featuring GB and me:thumbup1:


Ms Amazon wants a front row seat:wink:


----------



## Guest

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ms Amazon wants a front row seat:wink:


Mr. Zeus would rather have you join:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Mr. Zeus would rather have you join:thumb:


Miss GB seconds that! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

BUT, Zeus sugar, I get first dibs on her! :devil2:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> How many times does this need to be said...girth is the measure of the man. :innocent: :rolleye:


i'm ****ed then, looks like a piece of spaghetti!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> i'm ****ed then, looks like a piece of spaghetti!


Then you need to learn how to use your fingers and tongue. Tongue piercings are also your friend. :rolleye:

Jeez at the rate I'm handing out sexual tips it would be quicker just to make a video for youtube:lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> Then you need to learn how to use your fingers and tongue. Tongue piercings are also your friend. :rolleye:
> 
> *Jeez at the rate I'm handing out sexual tips it would be quicker just to make a video for youtube* :lol:


I'm in:thumb: Lets do it:laugh:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Then you need to learn how to use your fingers and tongue. Tongue piercings are also your friend. :rolleye:
> 
> Jeez at the rate I'm handing out sexual tips it would be quicker just to make a video for youtube:lol:


I can practice on you if you want!? :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ZEUS said:


> Mr. Zeus would rather have you join:thumb:





Gym Bunny said:


> Miss GB seconds that! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> BUT, Zeus sugar, I get first dibs on her! :devil2:


Oh my! :blush: 

OK you two, you've twisted my arm - just need a sec to limber up! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my! :blush:
> 
> OK you two, you've twisted my arm - just need a sec to limber up! :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Oh yeah...Limber up WA....Limber up:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I can practice on you if you want!? :whistling:


 :whistling: :innocent: Let me see if I have space in my appointment book



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my! :blush:
> 
> OK you two, you've twisted my arm - just need a sec to limber up! :thumb:


Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!



ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Oh yeah...Limber up WA....Limber up:laugh:


I am damn sure she's limber. 2 pronged attack sugar? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

KJW said:


> *ended up humphing a pallet of 45kg slabs*


Mate you need to get a girlfriend.

Morning all...another glourious day...gym at 9 am then relax for rest of day...no doubt spend alot of it on here...I've gotta get a life :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> Mate you need to get a girlfriend.
> 
> Morning all...another glourious day...gym at 9 am then relax for rest of day...no doubt spend alot of it on here...I've gotta get a life :cool2:


You gotta get a life? Mate, I am beyond help. Cardio at 5.30 this morning but was awake earlier and, guess what, on here. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> You gotta get a life? Mate, I am beyond help. Cardio at 5.30 this morning but was awake earlier and, guess what, on here. :lol:


LOL sounds like me, I'd eaten my first meal by 6am, already read the papers, now lurking around on here, i'm sure I remember in the distant past staying in bed on a Sunday...ah well off to gym in a while...that should remind me why I do all this :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> LOL sounds like me, I'd eaten my first meal by 6am, already read the papers, now lurking around on here, i'm sure I remember in the distant past staying in bed on a Sunday...ah well off to gym in a while...that should remind me why I do all this :thumbup1:


My :cursing: gym is shut for the bank holiday weekend otherwise I'd be off to train legs. Instead I am gonna get hauled to the swimming pool by a mate (who swims competitively) because she wants to correct my stroke. Which means I'm gonna die. Can't wait. Especially as she reckons if we can sort it I might finally start to build some delts! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dingosteve

Yea i cana remember last sunday i stopped in bed past 6-7am, must be all the new energy from eatin 6 meals a day! no one told of that benefit !!! :lol:

oh yea when are the youtube vids out Gymbunny and Zeus ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Arrrrgh! She hurt herself in training and I am not going swimmming now! PANTS! May have to go for a powerwalk again. Mutter.

Videos out soon. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Is it cleaner in here yet?

Tis a Sunday

Tis the Lords day of rest

Tis true that I am a good catholic girl:innocent:


----------



## paul s

thanks emma i am also shy and reserved


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

How are we? I've just had MTV on loud and have been dancing to it for the last hour in the garden, it is beautiful outside again. Woohoo!


----------



## paul s

Good morning hope you are well


----------



## clairey.h

morning.......................

how is everyone, have i missed anything, if so please feel free to direct me to pages of importance.........lol :lol: :lol:

been wroking on my tan........its lookin good :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> morning.......................
> 
> how is everyone, have i missed anything, if so please feel free to direct me to pages of importance.........lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> been wroking on my tan........its lookin good :thumb:


oh go on just stroll back in ........wanton cheating hussy - neglecting moi :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh go on just stroll back in ........wanton cheating hussy - neglecting moi :ban:


pmsl.....I just noticed peppermint patty...................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl.....I just noticed peppermint patty...................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


ant gave me that name - dont know why ffs


----------



## clairey.h

did you upset him by any chance..................pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> did you upset him by any chance..................pmsl


what would be the relevance before I answer - is she a stroppy bi-atch by any chance ????

I will kill him if she is :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> what would be the relevance before I answer - is she a stroppy bi-atch by any chance ????
> 
> I will kill him if she is :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


have you never watched charlie brown and snoppy :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

oh dear peppermint patty is the blokey one who b1tches everone else, and has her minion marcey to do everything for her, also she is know as 'sir'

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

oh and she wears jesus sandals, and shorts all the time..............which is the worst insult of all..............................lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> oh and she wears jesus sandals, and shorts all the time..............which is the worst insult of all..............................lol


It is rather worrying that you know all of this by heart. Jem....you will always be a rocker to me. :lol:


----------



## WRT

Jesus christ the weathers hot, i have betty swallocks!


----------



## IanStu

get em out and give em some air!


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> It is rather worrying that you know all of this by heart. Jem....you will always be a rocker to me. :lol:


I used to love watching charlie brown..........thers no shame in that :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: uhm uhm charlie who..........................

I think it was a very unfair contrast anyway............  still made me smile :whistling: :whistling:

of to take the kiddies to a kite festival in a mo, we went yesterday as well..............dont go for the kites before anyone thinks im some kind of planetrain spotter geek.........only go for the fair rides and the hotdogs.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> Jesus christ the weathers hot, i have betty swallocks!


Another plus side of steroids, you don't have any bollocks to get sweaty.


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Another plus side of steroids, you don't have any bollocks to get sweaty.


pmsl................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

OO my ... I am gone a day and the thread landscape changes to that of eons period ....

hello everyone ..sorry I have been irregular for couple of days...things are confusing for me as of now..for those who keep track , the univ stuff is still in lumber...

How is everyone . .. .


----------



## ragahav

Maka and his cousin Tom seems to be painting Bronze thread in AL's color 

and GB I didn't know about..ahem.. about your profound knowledge in areas other then bodybuilding ..you know :innocent: ....

browsing through recent pages has given me to write the long overdue Synopsis now ..

will be taking some time out shortly .. .


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Is it cleaner in here yet?
> 
> Tis a Sunday
> 
> Tis the Lords day of rest
> 
> Tis true that *I am a good catholic gir*l:innocent:


Yes you are .... :tongue: !!


----------



## ragahav

ok ..logging off now ... will cya all tomorrow ..good night


----------



## Jem

Hi Rag ! Just back from gym and lazy afternoon outside the pub - gorgeous sunshine and no alcoholic beverages consumed !


----------



## IanStu

Hi all...just got a soaking from my next door neighbours kid...I was lying on a sun lounger and he thought it would be funny to spray a hose over the fence and soak me....oh how I laughed...so i'm back inside now, wet and furious :cursing:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hi all...just got a soaking from my next door neighbours kid...I was lying on a sun lounger and he thought it would be funny to spray a hose over the fence and soak me....oh how I laughed...so i'm back inside now, wet and furious :cursing:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: and nekkid again ???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: and nekkid again ???


LOL not now..but did some nudy sunbating earlier...hate tan lines..the neighbours were out at this point so I wasn't causing a public disturbance :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

thats sunbathing not sunbating..thats sounds wrong somehow


----------



## Jem

bating the next door neighbour by the sound of it - not surprised they gave you a cold shower you randy get !!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Hi all...just got a soaking from my next door neighbours kid...I was lying on a sun lounger and he thought it would be funny to spray a hose over the fence and soak me....oh how I laughed...so i'm back inside now, wet and furious :cursing:


fpmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hope they had a camera on it, make a few quid form youve been framed............


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> fpmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope they had a camera on it, make a few quid form youve been framed............


knowing them they probably did film...fame at last!


----------



## Jem

want to see it !

Oh and your face - why hide it ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> Maka and his cousin Tom seems to be painting Bronze thread in AL's color
> 
> and GB I didn't know about..ahem.. about your profound knowledge in areas other then bodybuilding ..you know :innocent: ....
> 
> browsing through recent pages has given me to write the long overdue Synopsis now ..
> 
> will be taking some time out shortly .. .


No I don't know. Little Miss Innocent me. :innocent:

What can I say....I like learning. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> want to see it !
> 
> * Oh and your face - why hide it ?*


There ya go..changed my avi just for you...just took few mins ago...think I should have smiled :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

gutted im in work today - its boiling hot, my immune system is batterd so iv got a cold, and im sat here at my desk. gutted!


----------



## Rickski

Ahhh what a day bright sunshine, what to do with myself, not looking forward to the gym it will be hot hot hot.


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> Ahhh what a day bright sunshine, what to do with myself, not looking forward to the gym it will be hot hot hot.


morining Rick, lovle day ennit.

and yeah my gym has no aircon etc.. just a big shutter door to open, might have to train topless if it gets bad!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> might have to train topless if it gets bad!


NOooooooooooooo :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> NOooooooooooooo :bounce:


haha no pics for you now then! :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha no pics for you now then! :tongue:


Oh please just a little one :confused1:

and change your avi..that ones crap...looks like your about to fall over, and all I can see of your prize winning physique is a bit of arm :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh please just a little one :confused1:
> 
> and change your avi..that ones crap...looks like your about to fall over, and all I can see of your prize winning physique is a bit of arm :tongue:


haha k will get a new one today ok.

see if someone at the gym will take a nice one! :thumb:

<-- is that one ok for the mean time?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha k will get a new one today ok.
> 
> see if someone at the gym will take a nice one! :thumb:


Good boy :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

wow that was quick


----------



## IanStu

much better


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> much better


cheers 

it keeps saying i need to spread the reps before giving them to you again!


----------



## Gym Bunny

My god....Group hugs and lots of loving in the thread today. Bank holiday here and guess what...I'm :cursing: working.


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> My god....Group hugs and lots of loving in the thread today. Bank holiday here and guess what...I'm :cursing: working.


Yeah work here aswell...well pretending to..hasn't stopped me coming on here


----------



## solidcecil

no work for me today!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> no work for me today!


what a surprise...the big shock will be when you tell us you'r going to work!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> what a surprise...the big shock will be when you tell us you'r going to work!


haha yeah i know. got this whole week off as far as i know!

btw you live my new avi?


----------



## robc

ez all!

Off for two weeks wooo

although I totally forgot my actual dates that I was off, I had it in my head that I was off 22nd onwards :S

So I walk into work, notice it says Holiday on my signing in sheet.. sit down and double check my holidays on the pc.. DOH!

Oh well, not arguing, it's lovely weather for it! hope it holds out though!


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> ez all!
> 
> Off for two weeks wooo
> 
> although I totally forgot my actual dates that I was off, I had it in my head that I was off 22nd onwards :S
> 
> So I walk into work, notice it says Holiday on my signing in sheet.. sit down and double check my holidays on the pc.. DOH!
> 
> Oh well, not arguing, it's lovely weather for it! hope it holds out though!


haha nice one! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> ez all!
> 
> Off for two weeks wooo
> 
> although I totally forgot my actual dates that I was off, I had it in my head that I was off 22nd onwards :S
> 
> So I walk into work, notice it says Holiday on my signing in sheet.. sit down and double check my holidays on the pc.. DOH!
> 
> Oh well, not arguing, it's lovely weather for it! hope it holds out though!


Hi never heard of someone not knowing they were meant to be on holliday...nice surprise I bet :cool2:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah i know. got this whole week off as far as i know!
> 
> btw you live my new avi?


yeah mate like the avi...you look mean...moody and magnificent :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah mate like the avi...you look mean...moody and magnificent :thumb:


haha am looking quite grumpy achully


----------



## Goose

Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


start a trend!

every one be black and white and grumpy!


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> Hi never heard of someone not knowing they were meant to be on holliday...nice surprise I bet :cool2:


haha yea it is 



solidcecil said:


> haha nice one! :thumb:


thanks matey :thumb:



Goose said:


> Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


I think I might do! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> Yeah work here aswell...well pretending to..hasn't stopped me coming on here


I've actually been remarkably productive...probably because I'm off to a BBQ for lunch...mmmmm steak! :drool:


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> start a trend!
> 
> every one be black and white and grumpy!


Sorry...giggling too much to do grumpy...will go with black and white though!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> I've actually been remarkably productive...probably because I'm off to a BBQ for lunch...mmmmm steak! :drool:


Ahhh that sounds nice....just had some tuna and pasta...getting sick of it...then in a couple of hours..chicken and rice...getting sick of it....then later raw eggs and oats...getting sick...well you get the picture....hope u enjoy your BBQ wish I was there!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> what a surprise...the big shock will be when you tell us you'r going to work!


woohoo I spy a face :laugh::laugh::laugh:

erm....ok put the cap back on now .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking darlink tis a loverly face so it is - welcome to UKM


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


ditto goosey hun - I would look dead hard if mine was in B&W:laugh:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morining Rick, lovle day ennit.
> 
> and yeah my gym has no aircon etc.. just a big shutter door to open, might have to train topless if it gets bad!


can I have the postcode for the sat nav please - I am en route :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm....ok put the cap back on now .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha funny girl :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> My god....Group hugs and lots of loving in the thread today. Bank holiday here and guess what...I'm :cursing: working.


I hate your new avvy GB - hate it, hate it, hate it

....actually it is pretty feckin good .....bi-aaaaatch :whistling:

Hmmm will have to rep you for that magnificent gun show :scared: :gun_bandana: puts me little swelling to shame

WELL DONE YOU !! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Ha funny girl :tongue:


you look really familiar .............


----------



## robc

haha what are you all like..

Sorry I just had to use negative effect I think it looks cool for an angry look!!!

oooh GB I am having steak today too yay


----------



## robc

mmm Jem's and GB's arms are lovely!


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> haha what are you all like..
> 
> Sorry I just had to use negative effect I think it looks cool for an angry look!!!


hey you look like an alien...bicep looks good though :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> you look really familiar .............


yes i'm very familiar..one of my many faults :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yes i'm very familiar..one of my many faults :bounce:


take your clothes off and I will be able to confirm it :lol: :lol: :lol:

:innocent: ???? No ???


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> can I have the postcode for the sat nav please - I am en route :thumb:


haha well if there is no one in the gym today going to try and get the owner to take a good pic or two.


----------



## Jem

good stuff - you have a nice 6 pack, so not solid - shame not to share it with me


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> hey you look like an alien...bicep looks good though :thumbup1:


haha thanks mate


----------



## ragahav

Hello every body ...hope everybody is doing fine ..


----------



## solidcecil

right im off to the bank now quick just to pay in some of my many moneys! 

will be back soon so dont miss me ok (im talking to you Ianstu!)


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> take your clothes off and I will be able to confirm it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :innocent: ???? No ???


the only thing I was wearing in that pic was my watch


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> mmm Jem's and GB's arms are lovely!





ragahav said:


> Hello every body ...hope everybody is doing fine ..


Hello Little Ragahav how are you doing ??? Missing you :laugh:


----------



## ragahav

Viola ..it seems wind of change is blowing here ...everybody is hell bent on changing their avvy

GB your avvy rocks

Solid you look great but the expression is not ..

robc you are my alien friend in your avvy ...

and IanStu good avvy but we were hoping that you would change to the "naked before computer" pic ( okk slash that ....nobody would wanaa see that :tongue: )


----------



## IanStu

please hurry back...i'm lost withou u!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Hello Little Ragahav how are you doing ??? Missing you :laugh:


hey Jem ..I am just trying to stay afloat for now and not drown in my confusion and added tension from my Mom...


----------



## robc

ragahav said:


> Hello every body ...hope everybody is doing fine ..


Yo rag whats happening my man?

I'm just watching MTV movie awards hahaha Leann Rimes singing "I jizzed in my pants" omg she is sooo hot (to me anyway)


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> and IanStu good avvy but we were hoping that you would change to the "naked before computer" pic ( okk slash that ....nobody would wanaa see that :tongue: )


LOL everyones a comedian on here :beer:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> the only thing I was wearing in that pic was my watch


you are a proper little rudie nudie arent you :devil2:  :blush:


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Think I need to get a black and white grumpy photo up! :thumb:


goosey no need ..you look great in that avvy .. .


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> LOL everyones a comedian on here :beer:


you keep supplying the material [face pics etc] and we will keep pumping them out


----------



## dingosteve

yay the thread getting rude again!!!


----------



## clairey.h

afternoon everyone, flying visit before I go lounge in the sun........... :thumb:

went gym early, so done tris, cardio and abs, had my shake, been to tescos, feed my son, so until 3pm the day is mine...yahhhhhhhhhhh

how is everyone else on this sunny day.............and is it me or is this the grumpy face thread now looking at the new avis............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

rouges gallery..............

lovin your new avi GB :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

dingosteve said:


> yay the thread getting rude again!!!


typical Maccum - only around when perving is to be done :lol: :lol: :lol:

....ok no 'r' jokes I cannot take it today like

SOOOORRRRYYYYY


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone, flying visit before I go lounge in the sun........... :thumb:
> 
> went gym early, so done tris, cardio and abs, had my shake, been to tescos, feed my son, so until 3pm the day is mine...yahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> how is everyone else on this sunny day.............and is it me or is this the grumpy face thread now looking at the new avis............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> rouges gallery..............
> 
> lovin your new avi GB :thumb: :thumb :


Shut up you crawler - its a pathetic arm - looks like a sausage - not even a lumpy one...........

Ok well it is a feckin great arm .............It does look really really good

SORRY LYS - YES I AM BITTER - BITTER AT THE WORLD FOR LOOKIN MORE MUSCLY THAN ME

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Hi clairey me lover - hows your lady garden ????

yes we need some B&W shots of ourselves looking angry


----------



## ragahav

robc said:


> Yo rag whats happening my man?
> 
> I'm just watching MTV movie awards hahaha Leann Rimes singing "I jizzed in my pants" omg she is sooo hot (to me anyway)


i am fine rob... how about you ... I am right now in middle of my univ stuff..still... :confused1: ...

yesterday I finally saw Susan Boyle youtube video ...after hearing so much about her in news finally I saw it and man I was blown ..one surely must not judge a book by its cover ..thats for sure and the expression on the face of cynical judges and audience was worth watching for ..I hope she maintains her simplicity and this newfound fame does not change her down to earth attitude .. .


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> i am fine rob... how about you ... I am right now in middle of my univ stuff..still... :confused1: ...
> 
> yesterday I finally saw Susan Boyle youtube video ...after hearing so much about her in news finally I saw it and man I was blown ..one surely must not judge a book by its cover ..thats for sure and the expression on the face of cynical judges and audience was worth watching for ..I hope she maintains her simplicity and this newfound fame does not change her down to earth attitude .. .


I dont even like her ........

what the deal with her....

Oh and she is in rehab already pmsl .....so yes ...fame has changed her


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Shut up you crawler - its a pathetic arm - looks like a sausage - not even a lumpy one...........
> 
> Ok well it is a feckin great arm .............It does look really really good
> 
> SORRY LYS - YES I AM BITTER - BITTER AT THE WORLD FOR LOOKIN MORE MUSCLY THAN ME
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Hi clairey me lover - hows your lady garden ????
> 
> yes we need some B&W shots of ourselves looking angry


pmsl how on earth did you come up with lumpy sausage????????????

would you even eat a lumpy sausage?????????????/

I have a garden outside my house and I am a lady, thats about the only lady garden that I have.................. :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl how on earth did you come up with lumpy sausage????????????
> 
> would you even eat a lumpy sausage?????????????/
> 
> I have a garden outside my house and I am a lady, thats about the only lady garden that I have.................. :innocent: :innocent:


Ha ha I catch your drift baby ....... :thumbup1: I dont eat sausage.....ever:innocent: :innocent: definitely not lumpy ones, thin ones, chippolata .....never :nono: no-oh not me !


----------



## clairey.h

I am partial to a big hot dog sausage on occasion, infact twas very naughty this weekend and had two off them....................................

from a burger van jem..........................i know your mind


----------



## clairey.h

clairey.h said:


> I am partial to a big hot dog sausage on occasion, infact twas very naughty this weekend and had two off them....................................
> 
> from a burger van jem..........................i know your mind


by the way before people think im a hef I had one on saturday and one on sunday and only because I took my kiddies to a fair festival thingy and it was a treat..................... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> I dont even like her ........
> 
> *what the deal with her.*...
> 
> *Oh and she is in rehab already pmsl .*....so yes ...fame has changed her


aye ... she sings pretty good IMO .. and she has been hospitalized due to emotional and physical exhaustion ..she is and old lady Jem ... can't handle all these new paraphernalia ...what I meant was that she shouldn't become arrogant and all drug taking, hyper condescending celebrity type after this fame ..


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ha ha I catch your drift baby ....... :thumbup1: I dont eat sausage.....ever:innocent: :innocent: definitely not lumpy ones, thin ones, chippolata .....never :nono: no-oh not me !


fancy a bratwurst :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> afternoon everyone, flying visit before I go lounge in the sun........... :thumb:
> 
> went gym early, so done tris, cardio and abs, had my shake, been to tescos, feed my son, so until 3pm the day is mine...yahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> how is everyone else on this sunny day.............and is it me or is this the grumpy face thread now looking at the new avis............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> rouges gallery..............
> 
> lovin your new avi GB :thumb: :thumb :


hey claire ........any new activities/adventure of your kids ...


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> by the way before people think im a hef I had one on saturday and one on sunday and only because I took my kiddies to a fair festival thingy and it was a treat..................... :whistling: :whistling:


the kite festival you talked about ??


----------



## D_MMA

Afternoon

Just stuffed my face with pasta n chicken.

still feel like crap tho


----------



## ragahav

hey Dave


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> the kit festival you talked about ??


it was a kite festival yeh, but I just went for the rides and ice cream as its in a local park down the raod from me...something to do with the kids, although there are all these people from europe taking it sooooooooooo seriously with there trousers round there wasit and there bellys over the top of them..........lol


----------



## clairey.h

im off to so sit in the sun and read a book......................

hope everyone else has a good day...........


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> im off to so sit in the sun and read a book......................
> 
> hope everyone else has a good day...........


have fun ..


----------



## D_MMA

ragahav said:


> hey Dave


hey ragahav

u good


----------



## IanStu

right off to gym..chest and bi's...god its gonna be hot..be back later :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> hey ragahav
> 
> u good


I am doing fine mate ..just still confused and undecided about my university stuff and plus now there is additional tension and drama at home as my Mom is freaked out and telling me to abandon my plans for studying abroad after the recent spate of racial attacks on Indian student in Australia..she is almost adamant for not letting me go after these news. Even when I tried to make a case that everywhere its not the case like Australia, she made a counter point by sighting a recent news where Air France also were accused of racial behavior with Indian passengers ...

I am really tensed .....all my hard work is at stake .. and also there is still confusion regarding my final destination ...

so ...thats all from me ..

how about you ..


----------



## solidcecil

Guess what?....................

.................

.............

..........

........

......

....

..

.

IM BACK! 

did ya miss me?


----------



## ragahav

so how much money you deposited


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> so how much money you deposited


now that would be telling.

only £200 

just to get out of my overdraft a bit more!


----------



## ragahav

how are things at work front


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> how are things at work front


what work?:laugh:

ent got none still!

just doing the odd day here and there when i can.


----------



## solidcecil

k im off to the gym now for a nice hot workout.

be back soon


----------



## ragahav

off to my meal .. cya all later


----------



## ryoken

hello you lovely bunch of super muscley guys and girls!

hows is everyone?

i have been working and busy with things at home etc etc but got all my training,diet etc back on track now and im going to be about a little more too!

aint this weather lush lol im just lazing in the garden with the laptop :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

well jealous, im sat at work, ill, staring out the window.


----------



## robc

Yer I had a cold all week but now its gone phew!

ez ryoken hows it going mate?

I fancy doing something, going out in the sun or something... but the other side says nah chillout and play computer games! LOL


----------



## Goose

Hey guys sorry to storm in like this but need as much help as poss!!

Regarding my thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/61753-suprise-birthday-ideas.html


----------



## Goose

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> Hey guys sorry to storm in like this but need as much help as poss!!
> 
> Regarding my thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/61753-suprise-birthday-ideas.html


Taking a look now mate.

Bloody hell your a big lad aren't ya! nice avi mate, awesome symmetry on your chest/delts/arms there!

How old are you again? I think I read your about 20 odd? can't remember now it was from a post not long ago, memory is poo though


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> Yer I had a cold all week but now its gone phew!
> 
> ez ryoken hows it going mate?
> 
> I fancy doing something, going out in the sun or something... but the other side says nah chillout and play computer games! LOL


 Im good mate got some work on the go now so moneys rolling in again after being jobless for a bit so getting back on top of things plus its flexible hours so i can do evenings rather then work in the heat all day!

just got all my diet,training,cycle all back on track (cycle stayed on track but diet and training went awol lol) so im in a good mood for the first time in about a month i think! :thumb:

how you mate????


----------



## Goose

robc said:


> Taking a look now mate.
> 
> Bloody hell your a big lad aren't ya! nice avi mate, awesome symmetry on your chest/delts/arms there!
> 
> How old are you again? I think I read your about 20 odd? can't remember now it was from a post not long ago, memory is poo though


haha cheers mate :thumbup1:

I am 21 years old.


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> Im good mate got some work on the go now so moneys rolling in again after being jobless for a bit so getting back on top of things plus its flexible hours so i can do evenings rather then work in the heat all day!
> 
> just got all my diet,training,cycle all back on track (cycle stayed on track but diet and training went awol lol) so im in a good mood for the first time in about a month i think! :thumb:
> 
> how you mate????


good to hear!

I'm alright thx, off work for 2 weeks so I'm going to take it easy and relax, although I am going to get some training in too 

My next cycle will be in one month, start of July.

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Shut up you crawler - its a pathetic arm - looks like a sausage - not even a lumpy one...........
> 
> Ok well it is a feckin great arm .............It does look really really good
> 
> SORRY LYS - YES I AM BITTER - BITTER AT THE WORLD FOR LOOKIN MORE MUSCLY THAN ME
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Hi clairey me lover - hows your lady garden ????
> 
> yes we need some B&W shots of ourselves looking angry


Jem....You know I love your forearms. AND! I have been training a hell of a lot longer than you. If your muscles beat mine already I'd cry. A lot. Besides which my upper arm is only a paltry 13"...tho I am rather chuffed about my 11" forearms. The pic looks much better in black and white.

Thanks for all the lovely comments about my arm!

I am full of steak and sleepy. Back to the grind! :ban:


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> haha cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> I am 21 years old.


Big lad for 21! :thumb:


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem....You know I love your forearms. AND! I have been training a hell of a lot longer than you. If your muscles beat mine already I'd cry. A lot. Besides which my upper arm is only a paltry 13"...tho I am rather chuffed about my 11" forearms. The pic looks much better in black and white.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments about my arm!
> 
> *I am full of steak* and sleepy. Back to the grind! :ban:


Mmmmmm steak... :drool:


----------



## Goose

I've been fed well :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Steak is gooooooooddddd especially BBQd so flamed grilled on the outside and dripping blood in the middle. Nom nom steak. :drool:


----------



## Goose

BBQ's = :ban:


----------



## IanStu

hey Rob..your looking more alien than ever...and now there's 3 of you...must be the diet!


----------



## robc

:lol:


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> hey Rob..your looking more alien than ever...and now there's 3 of you...must be the diet!


haha yea now I am taking on the form of the superpowered Dr Manhattan from the Watchmen.

Not an Alien being but a human who was transformed into a blue skinned being with god like powers.

I just think he looks cool. :thumb:


----------



## heavyweight

ryoken said:


> Im good mate got some work on the go now so moneys rolling in again after being jobless for a bit so getting back on top of things plus its flexible hours so i can do evenings rather then work in the heat all day!
> 
> just got all my diet,training,cycle all back on track (cycle stayed on track but diet and training went awol lol) so im in a good mood for the first time in about a month i think! :thumb:
> 
> how you mate????


Grems are coming out in the nx couplea mins........



Gym Bunny said:


> Steak is gooooooooddddd especially BBQd so flamed grilled on the outside and dripping blood in the middle. Nom nom steak. :drool:


Arms r looking heavyhench...........


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> haha yea now I am taking on the form of the superpowered Dr Manhattan from the Watchmen.
> 
> Not an Alien being but a human who was transformed into a blue skinned being with god like powers.
> 
> I just think he looks cool. :thumb:


cool....but the most important thing is, he looks grummpy so fits in well!!


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> cool....but the most important thing is, he looks grummpy so fits in well!!


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> :lol: :thumb:


Cool new avvy - I lika eet:laugh:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Cool new avvy - I lika eet:laugh:


Yeah but i lik it


----------



## Rickski

Hey happy sunny day to all.


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks ! I am studiously avoiding doing the gardening and I feel a bit wobbly after cardio sesh.....might have something to do with the ephedrine I accidentally on purpose took


----------



## robc

thanks jem and heavyweight 

ez ricks hows you mate?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hi Ricks ! I am studiously avoiding doing the gardening and I feel a bit wobbly after cardio sesh.....might have something to do with the ephedrine I accidentally on purpose took


what did you have eph or eph stack or if your anything like me both.........lol


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Hi Ricks ! I am studiously avoiding doing the gardening and I feel a bit wobbly after cardio sesh.....might have something to do with the ephedrine *I accidentally on purpose took*


 :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Uhhh I had an ephedrine today as well just a cheaky one though.


----------



## robc

I don't think I should have one, my workout is at 7pm and I want to sleep tonight :lol:

Then again I only have the reflex sida cordifolia.. soft version :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Hi all...still to hot :cool2:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hi all...still to hot :cool2:


yes - apparently you are :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> yes - apparently you are :cool2:


hey I thought I was :confused1:


----------



## robc

I'm quite cool


----------



## IanStu

well I'll talk to myself then...little incident in gym today...was doing some bench presses...lifting impossibly huge weights, when I heard a shout and alot of yelling and stuff...so racked the weight and had a look...a woman, I guess about 50ish had somehow been shot off a treadmill...anyway outcome is she has broken her ankle...so was an interesting diversion for a while...pity its not a very interesting story


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hey I thought I was :confused1:


you are a laydee :whistling: :bounce: :whistling: its so totally different

besides he takes his clothes off all the time

you keep playing hard to get


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yes - apparently you are :cool2:


You should see the avi pic I rejected...to hot to publish :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> I'm quite cool


 *I believe you - thousands wouldn't :laugh:*



IanStu said:


> well I'll talk to myself then...little incident in gym today...was doing some bench presses...lifting impossibly huge weights, when I heard a shout and alot of yelling and stuff...so racked the weight and had a look...a woman, I guess about 50ish had somehow been shot off a treadmill...anyway outcome is she has broken her ankle...so was an interesting diversion for a while...pity its not a very interesting story


* you are a funny chap - what a silly wabbit - she was running too fast ???* :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> You should see the avi pic I rejected...to hot to publish :whistling:


ooh on fire baby :tongue:


----------



## Jem

that made it sound like I had seen it ......pmsl !!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *I believe you - thousands wouldn't :laugh:*
> 
> * you are a funny chap - what a silly wabbit - she was running too fast ???* :bounce:


dont know...didnt actualy see the incident..but have visions of her being fired across the room


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> You should see the avi pic I rejected...to hot to publish :whistling:


ADULTS LOUNGE!!!! Or..my PM box is always open. :rolleye:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> *I believe you - thousands wouldn't :laugh:*
> 
> you are a funny chap - what a silly wabbit - she was running too fast ??? :bounce:


As long as you believe me Jem that is all that matters to me


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> ADULTS LOUNGE!!!! Or..my PM box is always open. :rolleye:


they wont let me in the AL...dont know why...I've got a black and white avi..and i'm grumpy..surely thats enough!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> ADULTS LOUNGE!!!! Or..my PM box is always open. :rolleye:


hahaha GB springs into action :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> ADULTS LOUNGE!!!! Or..my PM box is always open. :rolleye:


for constructive advise I take it you mean :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> for constructive advise I take it you mean :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


But of course!

Besides which it's Jem's fault my mind has descended into the gutter this evening instead of working on my presentation for work.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> But of course!
> 
> Besides which it's Jem's fault my mind has descended into the gutter this evening instead of working on my presentation for work.


Qui - moi - je ne pense pas !!!! :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Qui - moi - je ne pense pas !!!! :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


Tu ne pense pas? Ca c'est vrai ma cherie! :lol:


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Tu ne pense pas? Ca c'est vrai ma cherie! :lol:


I don't know what you two just said to each other but mmmmmmmm sexy

:thumb:


----------



## WRT

Evenin' mother****ers!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Evenin' mother****ers!


charming :ban:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> I don't know what you two just said to each other but mmmmmmmm sexy
> 
> :thumb:


pmsl - dont start with the google language type thing again :lol:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Evenin' mother****ers!


A very good evening to you!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> charming :ban:


Oh sorry, can i still be your toyboy? :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> A very good evening to you!


see if dirty ian can make the effort - I am sure you can young man


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Oh sorry, can i still be your toyboy? :bounce:


Oh ok - the other 2 left me for WA - I will try the young buck now

:lol: :lol: :lol:

erm can you chin????


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Oh sorry, can i still be your toyboy? :bounce:


sorry I'm working on beeing her toyman!


----------



## solidcecil

right im back again!

had a good sesh at the gym, very hot and yes i did have to go topless! but sorry ianstu and jem no pics.

will get some tomorrow:thumb:

also i got a new pb again today!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> sorry I'm working on beeing her toyman!


how feckin old do you think I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh ok - the other 2 left me for WA - I will try the young buck now
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> erm can you chin????


Jem you know you always have an open invite! I didn't think I needed to spell it out again! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> right im back again!
> 
> had a good sesh at the gym, very hot and yes i did have to go topless! but sorry ianstu and jem no pics.
> 
> will get some tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> also i got a new pb again today!


no pics..you promised...i'm devestated


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> right im back again!
> 
> had a good sesh at the gym, very hot and yes i did have to go topless! but sorry ianstu and jem no pics.
> 
> will get some tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> also i got a new pb again today!


sssh s'ok I have a toy boy and a nekkid man ...your 6 pack will wait - just keep eating clean and I will come back for you :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> how feckin old do you think I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


Old enough :beer:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Oh ok - the other 2 left me for WA - I will try the young buck now
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> erm can you chin????


I don't know what you mean, i can tongue though



IanStu said:


> sorry I'm working on beeing her toyman!


lol, maybe we can share? 



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem you know you always have an open invite! I didn't think I needed to spell it out again! :lol:


Loving the new avi!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> sssh s'ok I have a toy boy and a nekkid man ...your 6 pack will wait - just keep eating clean and I will come back for you :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:


And yet you were sulking because I want to jump WA. My goodness woman! No wonder I need to date men occasionally, it's so much less work! :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> also i got a new pb again today!


if it involves using the pink weights with foam wrapped round em..it doesnt count :tongue:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> if it involves using the pink weights with foam wrapped round em..it doesnt count :tongue:


pmsl - give this boy a prize :lol: :lol: :lol:

can you chin ?

does anyone know how to chin

I love nubile young bucks that can chin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have several climbing friends that can not only chin, they can do pullups and 1 armed pullups too! :drool:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> And yet you were sulking because I want to jump WA. My goodness woman! No wonder I need to date men occasionally, it's so much less work! :lol: :lol:


Hmmm I am shameless :whistling: - great fun though !


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I have several climbing friends that can not only chin, they can do pullups and 1 armed pullups too! :drool:


OMFG 1 armed pullups FTFW ......seriously I would admire that ....squeeze me language :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

I can chin and do pullups...lots of em...havent been able to do a one arm pullup yet..working on that :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl - give this boy a prize :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> can you chin ?
> 
> does anyone know how to chin
> 
> I love nubile young bucks that can chin :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha cheers

and yeah i can chin i can do about 25bw's not tried one handed!

whys that?


----------



## WRT

Oh chins.... lol! yeah I can do lots and managed a 1 arm pullup


----------



## IanStu

when I said i couldn't do 1 armed pullups, I of course meant yes I can do loads!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I can chin and do pullups...lots of em...havent been able to do a one arm pullup yet..working on that :thumbup1:





solidcecil said:


> haha cheers
> 
> and yeah i can chin i can do about 25bw's not tried one handed!
> 
> whys that?





WRT said:


> Oh chins.... lol! yeah I can do lots and managed a 1 arm pullup





IanStu said:


> when I said i couldn't do 1 armed pullups, I of course meant yes I can do loads!


pmsl - well I need a tena lady now - being the old incontinent old bird that I am - stop it

love the way WRT suddenly has a blase attitude about chins....oh yeah chins .......p!ss them I do...hundreds :lol: :lol: :lol:

It is my mission to perform chins ...only doing with assistance and negs at the mo...but oooh nothing floats my boat quite like watching a man do chins ......oh better than cheesecake :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

jem you can come and watch me do chins anytime


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> jem you can come and watch me do chins anytime


show me the way home honey! ......oh bum - I was saving that line for Goose but never mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> show me the way home honey! ......oh bum - I was saving that line for Goose but never mind :lol: :lol:


haha, well you know were i am, if your ever down reading ways. :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey guys and gals!! I'm loving all of the new avvi's floating around, good work people!

How is everyone tongiht?


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey guys and gals!! I'm loving all of the new avvi's floating around, good work people!
> 
> How is everyone tongiht?


hey, thanks i started the trend! 

yeah im good thanks hot but good.

hows you?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good thanks, it's baking out but I love it, I missed my 2nd bus tonight because they have changed the time table which I didn't notice so I thought I would walk the 4 and a half miles home instead, was fun!


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good thanks, it's baking out but I love it, I missed my 2nd bus tonight because they have changed the time table which I didn't notice so I thought I would walk the 4 and a half miles home instead, was fun!


yeah i know.

haha sounds like you had a hoot! :laugh:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I really enjoyed it, had my ipod in and was bopping along, I was even singing some of the way (when noone was there to hear) and mile and a half of it was uphill. I'm hoping that counts as enough cardio for the day!


----------



## badger

Thought i'd best join the black and white avi gang, since i've not joined the gang much this week been busy as foook at work. Had one of those weeks last week banged my shoulder up being my usual clumsy sen and not looking where i was going so dint get to the gym all week was killing me (the shoulder and not training). Just had a jiggle round with diet so hoping to see some results, i know i should have done it before the sun was shining, but thats me all over, leave it while the last min.

Anyhows how is everyone ? New Avi looking good GB, hopefully catch up with everyone over the next couple of days, did anyone get to the bottom of where MaxyM's disappeared to ?


----------



## solidcecil

badger said:


> Thought i'd best join the black and white avi gang, since i've not joined the gang much this week been busy as foook at work. Had one of those weeks last week banged my shoulder up being my usual clumsy sen and not looking where i was going so dint get to the gym all week was killing me (the shoulder and not training). Just had a jiggle round with diet so hoping to see some results, i know i should have done it before the sun was shining, but thats me all over, leave it while the last min.
> 
> Anyhows how is everyone ? New Avi looking good GB, hopefully catch up with everyone over the next couple of days, did anyone get to the bottom of where MaxyM's disappeared to ?


welcome to the b&w club bro! :thumb:

sorry to hear about your shoulder its a killer ennit, i hate my shoulder! :cursing:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Thought i'd best join the black and white avi gang, since i've not joined the gang much this week been busy as foook at work. Had one of those weeks last week banged my shoulder up being my usual clumsy sen and not looking where i was going so dint get to the gym all week was killing me (the shoulder and not training). Just had a jiggle round with diet so hoping to see some results, i know i should have done it before the sun was shining, but thats me all over, leave it while the last min.
> 
> Anyhows how is everyone ? New Avi looking good GB, hopefully catch up with everyone over the next couple of days, did anyone get to the bottom of where MaxyM's disappeared to ?


woof woof :whistling:

suddenly I dont care about chinning ability anymore :lol: :lol: :lol:

oops will pm bam now


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> How are we all?


evening KJW !


----------



## badger

KJW said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> How are we all?


Good cheers pal, sun=happy badger. Hows the band ? liked the last stuff a lot owt new on myspace alately. :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> woof woof :whistling:
> 
> *suddenly I dont care about chinning ability anymore* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oops will pm bam now


typical woman

changing your mind like a hoe changes knickers.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> typical woman
> 
> changing your mind like a hoe changes knickers.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Oh well I cannot pick one maybe I could put together my own shopping list - oooh I have a thread to post

How do I do that :lol: Never done it before ?


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> woof woof :whistling:
> 
> suddenly I dont care about chinning ability anymore :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oops will pm bam now


 :blush: Ta lady, just for more brownie points how glad am i put chins and pull ups in my routine a bit ago :thumb: not got round to the one handed chins yet but need to up my game to keep up with the jones methinks, hows things ? loving the sun was at bbq's all wkend stuffing my face with steak and ribs got tomorrow of work, suns out life is prettty good :bounce:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> :blush: Ta lady, just for more brownie points how glad am i put chins and pull ups in my routine a bit ago :thumb: not got round to the one handed chins yet but need to up my game to keep up with the jones methinks, hows things ? loving the sun was at bbq's all wkend stuffing my face with steak and ribs got tomorrow of work, suns out life is prettty good :bounce:


and you are a devoted and loyal boyfriend as well - which makes me even more impressed !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> and you are a devoted and loyal boyfriend as well - which makes me even more impressed !!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Devoted and loyal husband, F*cking hell that makes me sound reight grown up :lol: :lol:and there aint much chance of that happening. :beer:

Loyalty is everything to me with my wife, family and friends (maybe that makes me a dog)


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Devoted and loyal husband, F*cking hell that makes me sound reight grown up :lol: :lol:and there aint much chance of that happening. :beer:
> 
> Loyalty is everything to me with my wife, family and friends (maybe that makes me a dog)


we are both 33 - apparently that's old :confused1:


----------



## paul s

Hello jem


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Hello jem


alright tangy man - thought you would be packing ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> we are both 33 - apparently that's old :confused1:


did i read this right?

are you 33???? :confused1:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> we are both 33 - apparently that's old :confused1:


Not until a week today:tongue: i'm still a young un :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:. There's people that are old at 16-17, then there's people like me mates dad whose 70 and still comes out with us and is a right laugh, well he did until he moved to magaluf yeah magaluf (just behind boomarangs on the main strip) wtf, top bloke puts a lot of young uns to shame. Day i get old's the day they put me in the ground i've got no intention of growing up, growing old gracefully or any other of the sh1te that convention tries to dictate.


----------



## badger

solidcecil said:


> did i read this right?
> 
> are you 33???? :confused1:


aye, not bad for an "old" bird is she ? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## WRT

badger said:


> aye, not bad for an "old" bird is she ? :whistling: :whistling:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/lol.gif


milf


----------



## badger

Sorry Em couldn't resist it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> did i read this right?
> 
> are you 33???? :confused1:


 :cursing: *yes* :cursing:



badger said:


> Not until a week today:tongue: i'm still a young un :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:. There's people that are old at 16-17, then there's people like me mates dad whose 70 and still comes out with us and is a right laugh, well he did until he moved to magaluf yeah magaluf (just behind boomarangs on the main strip) wtf, top bloke puts a lot of young uns to shame. Day i get old's the day they put me in the ground i've got no intention of growing up, growing old gracefully or any other of the ****e that convention tries to dictate.


 :thumbup1: :tt2: oh cheers !!!!

erm me neither ...I intend to have a toy boy who can chin all day while I watch him over me zimmer frame :thumbup1:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> :cursing: *yes* :cursing:
> 
> :thumbup1: :tt2: oh cheers !!!!
> 
> erm me neither ...I intend to have a toy boy who can chin all day while I watch him over me zimmer frame :thumbup1:


I don't think you'll be short of applicants, form a orderly cue gents no pushing. :innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :cursing: *yes* :cursing:


i must say very impresed! looking great for being that old!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

joke btw x


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> alright tangy man - thought you would be packing ?


Tangy man, what was that for, i just said hello:tongue:

you Are going to suffer woman when i get back because i'll be in prep mode. Your makeup will run with sweat and tears, you'll have cracked nails as well.

that before you've touched a weight


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Tangy man, what was that for, i just said hello:tongue:
> 
> you Are going to suffer woman when i get back because i'll be in prep mode. Your makeup will run with sweat and tears, you'll have cracked nails as well.
> 
> that before you've touched a weight


erm - what is this pick on the dirty old girl day ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:

Under your name it clearly says you are 'short and sour' - hence tangy - people like tangy

....I dont it leaves a bad taste in my mouth :lol:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> I don't think you'll be short of applicants, form a orderly cue gents no pushing. :innocent:


*I lika da sound of that .....* :whistling:



solidcecil said:


> i must say very impresed! looking great for being that old!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *mmmm you're not too big to be put over my knee and spanked you know young man * :whistling:
> 
> joke btw x


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *mmmm you're not too big to be put over my knee and spanked you know young man * :whistling:


i like the sounds of that! 

shal i just keep calling you old then!

:laugh:


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> erm - what is this pick on the dirty old girl day ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> Under your name it clearly says you are 'short and sour' - hence tangy - people like tangy
> 
> ....I dont it leaves a bad taste in my mouth :lol:


 Well i'll have to change it then IF YOU DONT LIKE IT


----------



## Jem

CECIL - Dont you dare fecker !!!!

WRT - you devil you...


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Well i'll have to change it then IF YOU DONT LIKE IT


hmm you make me sound quite spoilt :confused1: which is of course an inaccurate representation of me .... :innocent:


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> hmm you make me sound quite spoilt :confused1: which is of course an inaccurate representation of me .... :innocent:


I'm always spoiling you . Like on chins ,dips, Ring flyes etc etc etc

I spoil you rotten


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> I'm always spoiling you . Like on chins ,dips, Ring flyes etc etc etc
> 
> I spoil you rotten


well you do make it sound like I can actually perform these olympic feats so I will give you credit for making me sound more athletic and strong than I actually am :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MILFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

F*ing hell. If I look even as 1/2 as good at 33 I´ll be extastic!

Jem I thought you were about 25!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> CECIL - Dont you dare fecker !!!!


yeah k i get the point you young whipersnapper! :tongue:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> WRT - you devil you...


you love it really!!


----------



## paul s

Gym Bunny said:


> MILFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> F*ing hell. If I look even as 1/2 as good at 33 I´ll be extastic!
> 
> Jem I thought you were about 25!


25:lol: PMSL yes emma i now know what this means


----------



## badger

paul s said:


> I'm always spoiling you . Like on chins ,dips, Ring flyes etc etc etc
> 
> I spoil you rotten


You know how to spoil a lady don't you Paul no flowers or romantic meals just sweat and tears:lol: :lol: . Any hows gonna finish my tin of tuna off and do one take care peeps , i'll catch up with ya tommorrow Em.


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> You know how to spoil a lady don't you Paul no flowers or romantic meals just sweat and tears:lol: :lol: . Any hows gonna finish my tin of tuna off and do one take care peeps , i'll catch up with ya tommorrow Em.


Night Badge !


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> MILFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> F*ing hell. If I look even as 1/2 as good at 33 I´ll be extastic!
> 
> Jem I thought you were about 25!


*hmmm yep but you do have a fab arm :laugh:*



solidcecil said:


> yeah k i get the point you young whipersnapper! :tongue:


*that's better *



WRT said:


> you love it really!!


 *erm - no denial there - I know you are just taking pity on the old cow though * :lol: *:lol:*

*....you had better not be .....*


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *erm - no denial there - I know you are just taking pity on the old cow though * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *....you had better not be .....*


Nope not taking pity, fancy a shag? :lol:


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> 25:lol: PMSL yes emma i now know what this means


stop laughing at the 25 comment ??? :confused1: you're new sideline should be old, bitter and twisted :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Nope not taking pity, fancy a shag? :lol:


 :rockon: ...rocks off !!!


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> Wow this thread changed !


hmmm:confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

You guys seem to be having fun in here today!

And Em I never ever would have had you down at 33 - I was thinking earlier you must have started sprog propping super young but now it makes more sense!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> :rockon: ...rocks off !!!


I think that's a no mate pmsl:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :rockon: ...rocks off !!!


im not fred flinstone but i sure will make your bedrock! 

:lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think that's a no mate pmsl:laugh:


Have you never heard of getting your rocks off Mak?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> im not fred flinstone but i sure will make your bedrock!
> 
> :lol:


......and a sense of humour :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> Have you never heard of getting your rocks off Mak?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


http://www.rocks-off.uk.com/ :confused1:


----------



## paul s

Guys back off she's mine to abuse at the gym


----------



## Jem

OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> http://www.rocks-off.uk.com/ :confused1:


I cannot watch it because of firewall on laptop - presumably you discovered the meaning though :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> I cannot watch it because of firewall on laptop - presumably you discovered the meaning though :thumbup1:


Yep, it took the magics of google! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yep, it took the magics of google! :thumb:


always works for me - if not on company laptop that is .....I have to look up quite a lot of sexual terms used frequently on this site, considering my age :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> Guys back off she's mine


I'm sorry I laid claim to the fair LQ very early on in her journal. I am prepared to share her with Mr Ant....what can you offer me for visiting privileges. WRT....you are allowed position of toyboy for the fair Jem.

Jem...do we have a new bornze king?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm sorry I laid claim to the fair LQ very early on in her journal. I am prepared to share her with Mr Ant....what can you offer me for visiting privileges. WRT....you are allowed position of toyboy for the fair Jem.
> 
> Jem...do we have a new bornze king?


:laugh: :thumb :I definitely think that WRT is a worthy bronze king - do I get to sort out the initiation ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :laugh: :thumb :I definitely think that WRT is a worthy bronze king - do I get to sort out the initiation ?


 :crying: :sad:


----------



## funguswarrior

The long road ahead to get to bronze starts


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :crying: :sad:


haha I thought you were silver so-hot ??? pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh well chin-off it is !!! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

funguswarrior said:


> The long road ahead to get to bronze starts


hmmm its not very long....you are bronze :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> haha I thought you were silver so-hot ??? pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh well chin-off it is !!! :tongue:


na not silver yet! haha i would chin through fire and water for you!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Errmm I see this thread has descended into chaos...you all need a firm hand


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Errmm I see this thread has descended into chaos...you all need a firm hand


i could do with a firm hand :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Errmm I see this thread has descended into chaos...you all need a firm hand


yes please...


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i could do with a firm hand :whistling:


yes don't I know it, bet you'r always ready for it


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yes don't I know it, bet you'r always ready for it


haha only when i see your avi pop up!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> yes please...


get in line!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha only when i see your avi pop up!


you should see the avi I rejected, too hot to handle!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> you should see the avi I rejected, too hot to handle!


yes please!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Right...in that case Jem, oh Bronze Queen. I throw off the shackles of knighthood and take my rightful place as courtesan.

As such I declare WRT our new, youthful king.

:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> well heres a detail from it :bounce:


Woooooooooooo!!!! Bottom reppage!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well heres a detail from it :bounce:


haha very nice oo lala


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooooooo!!!! Bottom reppage!


lol I didn't even see it...was gonna use it as my avi...then I noticed!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Thought i'd get my B&W skinny natty pic out and show you bronzers how it's done:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

MaKaVeLi said:


> Thought i'd get my B&W skinny natty pic out and show you bronzers how it's done:lol:


were is it then all i can see is a pic of a 10year old

haha na looking mahosive mate!


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Thought i'd get my B&W skinny natty pic out and show you bronzers how it's done:lol:


damm now we look ****e!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL i'm just messing, I look like a right tit!


----------



## IanStu

anyway I've deleited my pretty little ass pic..case I get banned or something...it'l just be a pleasant memory :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> anyway I've deleited my pretty little ass pic..case I get banned or something...it'l just be a pleasant memory :thumb:


yuo can always PM me it :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yuo can always PM me it :bounce:


and what would I get in return!


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL i'm just messing, I look like a right tit!


hopefuly one day I'll look a tit like that!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> and what would I get in return!


you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## solidcecil

anyways im off to bedybyes now.

speak to ya all tomorrow


----------



## IanStu

yeah same here bye for now


----------



## Goose

Morning all,

I see I am no longer wanted as King.. :ban:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!


How are you beautiful? :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

morning all!


----------



## IanStu

Morning people of the world....another lovely day in paradise!


----------



## Jem

Morning !


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> How are you beautiful? :thumb:


I'm fine thanks!


----------



## IanStu

Morning Jem


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> anyway I've deleited my pretty little ass pic..case I get banned or something...it'l just be a pleasant memory :thumb:


*erm I was there all bleedin night and the minute I go you get your ass out .........wtf ????* :confused1: :lol: *:lol: I wanna peek ? *



solidcecil said:


> yuo can always PM me it :bounce:


 *there is that option *



Goose said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I see I am no longer wanted as King.. :ban:


 *you are silver goosey ???*


----------



## solidcecil

morning my two favourate peeps

hows you?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *erm I was there all bleedin night and the minute I go you get your ass out .........wtf ????* :confused1: :lol: *:lol: I wanna peek ? *


I'll get it out again tonight just for you....a pretty little thing it is to be sure

:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Morning Cecil....I'm good how are u...still enjoying your never ending holiday!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morning my two favourate peeps
> 
> hows you?


*aw morning so-hot - how is my big 6 pack doing ? *



IanStu said:


> I'll get it out again tonight just for you....a pretty little thing it is to be sure
> 
> *to be sure me darlin - to be sure :laugh:*
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Morning Cecil....I'm good how are u...still enjoying your never ending holiday!


He is commencing a new role working alongside gypsy rose lee as a fortune teller ....[another post, another time]

here is GRL as we call her



not bad work if you can get it


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> He is commencing a new role working alongside gypsy rose lee as a fortune teller ....[another post, another time]
> 
> here is GRL as we call her
> 
> View attachment 26695
> 
> 
> not bad work if you can get it


haha yeah iv been practincing my act!

oh btw check my journal in a few mins got a new pic going up


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> He is commencing a new role working alongside gypsy rose lee as a fortune teller ....[another post, another time]
> 
> here is GRL as we call her
> 
> View attachment 26695
> 
> 
> not bad work if you can get it


I can just imagine him singing "let me entertain you" as he does a slow strip !

I shalll call him Gypsy from now on


----------



## Jem

ooh - *having a special jem moment*


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I can just imagine him singing "let me entertain you" as he does a slow strip !
> 
> I shalll call him Gypsy from now on


haha cheers bro, love you to:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Morning KJW !


----------



## robisco11

morning!

any1 doing anything exciting today.....?


----------



## Jem

erm ....nope

gym - leggies or cardio only - not sure yet

feel bit sick [from melanotan I think]

will see how I go

But, I have a lovely new dress on !!! - no women here to tell....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> erm ....nope
> 
> gym - leggies or cardio only - not sure yet
> 
> feel bit sick [from melanotan I think]
> 
> will see how I go
> 
> But, I have a lovely new dress on !!! - no women here to tell....


haha

could very well be legs for me too

hardest workout of the week!


----------



## Jem

my favourite!!!!

gonna try beating all PBs but I have no spotter - hmmm


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> my favourite!!!!
> 
> gonna try beating all PBs but I have no spotter - hmmm


dont fancy squatting without a spotter!

i wont be breaking any PB's today, but no doubt il struggle to walk tomorrow!


----------



## solidcecil

i got legs aswel today! with no spotter.

SNAP


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> morning!
> 
> any1 doing anything exciting today.....?


Morning mate...well I'm at work...but obviously not doing much work...i realy gotta pull my finger out and get something done...just seems so much more agreeable sitting here with a cup of coffee...typing drivle to a bunch of lunatics...hohum


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning mate...well I'm at work...but obviously not doing much work...i realy gotta pull my finger out and get something done...just seems so much more agreeable sitting here with a cup of coffee...typing drivle to a bunch of lunatics...hohum


haha yeh i can see the appeal of posting on here instead of working! as a student though, im not familiar with the concept of work


----------



## badger

morning, see you're wasting no time getting into a smutfest this morning Em, good girl. Just having some brekkie then got to go and get some sand and cement then off down to the other house to do some repairs, then off to gym back and Bi's today i think followed by some general ligging round in the sunshine. What u lot upto ?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im not familiar with the concept of work


I'd keep it that way mate...its very overated :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

morning badge, sounds like you got a fun day, im just going to be on here out my garden all day!


----------



## Martyd

Holla just saying hi.. pretty new here so be nice


----------



## robc

Morning all.

ez Martyd, welcome to the madness


----------



## Martyd

ez Martyd, welcome to the madness

Thanks Robc Good to be here!!


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> Holla just saying hi.. pretty new here so be nice


welcome mate dont be afraid to get stuck in.

just a word of warning Jem, Ianstu and robisco11 are all mine:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> Morning all.


moring rob hows you? up to anything good today?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> welcome mate dont be afraid to get stuck in.
> 
> just a word of warning Jem and Ianstu are both mine:laugh:


so iv been discarded have i!?


----------



## ryoken

morning all hope your all doing well!

im waiting to go to work but have to wait on the damn postey to deliver a package for me first!

i hate waiting for things lol


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> welcome mate dont be afraid to get stuck in.
> 
> just a word of warning Jem and Ianstu are both mine:laugh:


haha no i will leave you to.. wouldnt wanna upset jem after cing her pic anyway.. (big arms :tongue: ) I noticed your thinking of competing soon? :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> so iv been discarded have i!?


no no i think you need to re-read it


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> haha no i will leave you to.. wouldnt wanna upset jem after cing her pic anyway.. (big arms :tongue: ) I noticed your thinking of competing soon? :thumb:


yeah mate june next year hopefully. what about you, thinking about competeing?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> no no i think you need to re-read it


 :thumb:


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate june next year hopefully. what about you, thinking about competeing?


Yes mate doing the UKBFF midlands classic on the 4th October all being well. already starting to get nervous :whistling: !!


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> Yes mate doing the UKBFF midlands classic on the 4th October all being well. already starting to get nervous :whistling: !!


cool good luck with that. you got any pics up?


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> cool good luck with that. you got any pics up?


No not yet put i am about to take some at the end of the month before i start dieting and keep a record from there.. i will let you know and see what you think!


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> welcome mate dont be afraid to get stuck in.
> 
> just a word of warning Jem, Ianstu and robisco11 are all mine:laugh:


 Ahem? *taps foot* I believe you have stolen my property. :ban:

Can someone please tell me why I leave everything to the last minute? Arrrrrrrggghhhh! :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> *No not yet put i am about to take some at the end of the month before i start dieting and keep a record from there.. i will let you know and see what you think!*





Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem? *taps foot* I believe you have stolen my property. :ban:
> 
> Can someone please tell me why I leave everything to the last minute? Arrrrrrrggghhhh! :cursing:


*yeah should do mate. let me know*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*haha sorry GB


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> *yeah should do mate. let me know*
> 
> No probs.. Do you have any pics up?


----------



## Martyd

Can someone please tell me why I leave everything to the last minute? Arrrrrrrggghhhh! :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> yeah mate look in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60323-cecil-getting-solid-journal.html
> 
> the newer pics near the back last one is from yesturday


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Holla just saying hi.. pretty new here so be nice


Hello mate, another Brummy, I'm very close to Brum so I'm nearly one.....see you'r planning to compete...is it your first comp and how long have you been training


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Hello mate, another Brummy, I'm very close to Brum so I'm nearly one.....see you'r planning to compete...is it your first comp and how long have you been training


how many times do i have to tell you. no one cares about you!!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> how many times do i have to tell you. no one cares about you!!


haha

very harsh


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> Hey not bad :thumbup1: .. How old are you? and what class are you thinking of entering mate?


----------



## robisco11

p.s. how come im a silver member now!?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> how many times do i have to tell you. no one cares about you!!


How can you say that Gypsy...after all that we have shared you just cast me aside like a used condom...I'm heartbroken :confused1:


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> moring rob hows you? up to anything good today?


Alright mate ye not bad thanks, I'm just gonna chill today and maybe watch some 24, I gotta catch up on that! and probably play fifa. Got the gym later too :thumb:

You?


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Hello mate, another Brummy, I'm very close to Brum so I'm nearly one.....see you'r planning to compete...is it your first comp and how long have you been training


Hi there.. I have been training for 5 years now.. when i started i was 9 stone.

My current stats are:

Height - 5'7"

Weight - 15 stone 10

BF - Is usually between 9 and 10%

Yes its my first competion.. Just gutted about UKBFF getting rid of the first timers class :cursing:


----------



## robc

robisco11 said:


> p.s. how come im a silver member now!?


you have enough time served (member since :laugh and reps and post count :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

robc said:


> you have enough time served (member since :laugh and reps and post count :thumb:


ahhh i thought you had to have x amount of posts!

feel priveleged :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> im 19 mate and im going to enter in to the novice class in the bnbf


----------



## robc

Martyd said:


> Hi there.. I have been training for 5 years now.. when i started i was 9 stone.
> 
> My current stats are:
> 
> Height - 5'7"
> 
> Weight - 15 stone 10
> 
> BF - Is usually between 9 and 10%
> 
> Yes its my first competion.. Just gutted about UKBFF getting rid of the first timers class :cursing:


That's some good gaining mate and a good weight for your height!

I reckon you should post a pic up of yourself I reckon you look pretty big :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> Alright mate ye not bad thanks, I'm just gonna chill today and maybe watch some 24, I gotta catch up on that! and probably play fifa. Got the gym later too :thumb:
> 
> You?


Hi Rob...yeah I'm about 6 episodes behind with 24...gotta start watching em..need the space on my sky box


----------



## robc

robisco11 said:


> ahhh i thought you had to have x amount of posts!
> 
> feel priveleged :thumbup1:


:laugh:

I think its just a ratio of all the above, so when they hit a certain level boom you go up!


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> Alright mate ye not bad thanks, I'm just gonna chill today and maybe watch some 24, I gotta catch up on that! and probably play fifa. Got the gym later too :thumb:
> 
> You?


cool sounds good im just going to be chilling out my garden and got legs later.


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> Good choice.. You should do well there??


----------



## solidcecil

i always want to stay Bronze!


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> Hi Rob...yeah I'm about 6 episodes behind with 24...gotta start watching em..need the space on my sky box


 

I started watching it when it started but then stopped for some reason, forget why now hehe I'm also halfway through watching season 5

God I'm in a right mess with it atm haha I'll just finish watching the current season then just go back to the older one :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> yeah hopefully and you havent quite got the hang of using quotes yet have ya


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> i always want to stay Bronze!


haha with your post count and reps you have another month or maybe 2 and your silver matey ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Martyd

robc said:


> That's some good gaining mate and a good weight for your height!
> 
> I reckon you should post a pic up of yourself I reckon you look pretty big :thumb:


Hey thanks.. I will put some pics up later today for you to have a peek at / give some advice hopefully! :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> haha with your post count and reps you have another month or maybe 2 and your silver matey ! :thumbup1:


yeah i know thats what i worried about :laugh:


----------



## Martyd

Yeah hopefully and you havent quite got the hang of using quotes yet have ya


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate look in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60323-cecil-getting-solid-journal.html
> 
> the newer pics near the back last one is from yesturday


hey your the same height as me but a couple pounds heavier :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> hey your the same height as me but a couple pounds heavier :thumb:


alright you got any pics up mate?

how old are you?


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Hey thanks.. I will put some pics up later today for you to have a peek at / give some advice hopefully! :whistling:


look forward to seeing your pics...impressive stats mate !


----------



## robc

Martyd said:


> Nope its all new to me come on dish the tips


You just have to press the Quote button on the post you wish to quote, and then click further down the text box so when you type your response it doesnt mess with the quote.

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Hey thanks.. I will put some pics up later today for you to have a peek at / give some advice hopefully! :whistling:


Oh forgot to say...Gypsy (Solidcecil) he prefers to see naked pics...just his funny little way...thought I better warn you!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh forgot to say...Gypsy (Solidcecil) he prefers to see naked pics...just his funny little way...thought I better warn you!


haha yeah i do like a bit of nudeness in the morning:cool:


----------



## Martyd

robc said:


> You just have to press the Quote button on the post you wish to quote, and then click further down the text box so when you type your response it doesnt mess with the quote.
> 
> :thumb:


 Ok hows that


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Oh forgot to say...Gypsy (Solidcecil) he prefers to see naked pics...just his funny little way...thought I better warn you!


 thanks for the heads up :thumbup1:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> look forward to seeing your pics...impressive stats mate !


 Thanks mate.. you said your near brum?? where do you train?


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> Ok hows that


good all you have to do now is master the 'multi quote'



Martyd said:


> thanks for the heads up :thumbup1:


haha hes only joking

or is he? :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Thanks mate.. you said your near brum?? where do you train?


I'm in Tamworth mate....I train at a place called Arena...its pretty bad...looking to move to somewhere a bit more hardcore...where abouts are you?


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> alright you got any pics up mate?
> 
> how old are you?


I'm 27 this month mate. Been back in training for just over a year after being out since I was 18.

I have a pic I will upload to my profile in a few mins. My camera is pants and the lighting in my room is poor! still, that doesn't hide the shiockingly bad chest I have :lol: that is my one part I am working on hard though.

Got a lil belly still from the years of not training, and the cardio is picking up to remove it. (I lose fat quite easily :thumb: )

I don't think I have a very good shape at the moment despite being told otherwise by mates and coworkers.

I might invest in a decent camera though! the cams on phones are rubbish!


----------



## robc

Martyd said:


> Ok hows that


Spot on! :thumb:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> I'm in Tamworth mate....I train at a place called Arena...its pretty bad...looking to move to somewhere a bit more hardcore...where abouts are you?


 I train at emporium in birmingham bro.. you should come and have a look!


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> I train at emporium in birmingham bro.. you should come and have a look!


I will mate...is that you in your avi?


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> I'm 27 this month mate. Been back in training for just over a year after being out since I was 18.
> 
> I have a pic I will upload to my profile in a few mins. My camera is pants and the lighting in my room is poor! still, that doesn't hide the shiockingly bad chest I have :lol: that is my one part I am working on hard though.
> 
> Got a lil belly still from the years of not training, and the cardio is picking up to remove it. (I lose fat quite easily :thumb: )
> 
> I don't think I have a very good shape at the moment despite being told otherwise by mates and coworkers.
> 
> I might invest in a decent camera though! the cams on phones are rubbish!


yeah k mate will check it out in a min.

a bad workman blames his tools:whistling:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> I will mate...is that you in your avi?


 Yes mate.. not a bodybuilding pic but you get the idea.. im about a stone lighter there than as i am now!


----------



## Martyd

robc said:


> Spot on! :thumb:


haha thanks for the advice


----------



## solidcecil

robc- looking good mate, your chest has a good shape! impressed.

ianstu- do i have to tell you again?!


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> yeah k mate will check it out in a min.
> 
> a bad workman blames his tools:whistling:


haha well camera fones are poo! no doubting that!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/robc-albums-random-pics-progress.html

I am not very lean :whistling:

:laugh:

EDIT: please excuse the shocking chest, me is working on it


----------



## IanStu

Hey Rob....just seen ya pics....I think your chest is OK mate, a bit of fat on it but thats easily dealt with....and biceps are impressive :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> Hey Rob....just seen ya pics....I think your chest is OK mate, a bit of fat on it but thats easily dealt with....and biceps are impressive :thumbup1:


Thanks mate  yea the bit of fat on it is the problem but like you say its not hard to sort out


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> robc- looking good mate, your chest has a good shape! impressed.
> 
> ianstu- do i have to tell you again?!


cheers mate


----------



## robisco11

robc said:


> Thanks mate  yea the bit of fat on it is the problem but like you say its not hard to sort out


just had a gander

good size to you, the fat wont be a problem to shift!


----------



## robc

MartyD your looking good in your avi!!


----------



## robc

robisco11 said:


> just had a gander
> 
> good size to you, the fat wont be a problem to shift!


thanks pal, yer I'm now starting to up the cardio and rid it, can't wait, it's the by product of years of no exercise and too much junk food, in fact I'm suprised I'm not fat as hell right now :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ianstu- do i have to tell you again?!


Yes 

Oh and by the way I see in your latest pic you havent got rid of your chest hair..thought I told you to get rid...am I gonna have to come round with my razor :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Yes
> 
> Oh and by the way I see in your latest pic you havent got rid of your chest hair..thought I told you to get rid...*am I gonna have to come round with my razor* :bounce:


 :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Lol I had all mine waxed off Sunday


----------



## Jem

Boys Boys !!!


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Lol I had all mine waxed off Sunday


I tried the waxing aproach..cried like a baby...so its shaving for me!


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Yeah hopefully and you havent quite got the hang of using quotes yet have ya


Nope its all new to me come on dish the tips


----------



## robisco11

never had anything waxed, and never felt the urge to having heard reports of pain on here !!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> never had anything waxed, and never felt the urge to having heard reports of pain on here !!


oh mate its hideous....never again....medieval torture is the closest thing to it!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yes
> 
> Oh and by the way I see in your latest pic you havent got rid of your chest hair..thought I told you to get rid...am I gonna have to come round with my razor :bounce:


haha will do it soon! i promice


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> oh mate its hideous....never again....medieval torture is the closest thing to it!


thing il keep my distance! bit of hair cant be that bad....can it!? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

*HELLO *


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Boys Boys !!!


hello my sweet, hows you this morning?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *HELLO *


LOL ...HELLO JEM!


----------



## robisco11

bonjour!


----------



## Jem

*OH IF YOU CAN GET PAST TALKING ABOUT HAIR I MIGHT JOIN IN !*


----------



## Jem

Hows my little toy boy ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *OH IF YOU CAN GET PAST TALKING ABOUT HAIR I MIGHT JOIN IN !*


you can always join in!

what do you do about your chest hair?

:lol:


----------



## robisco11

*cough* my journals up 'bronzers:whistling:' *cough* ahem!!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> you can always join in!
> 
> what do you do about your chest hair?
> 
> :lol:


lmao beauty of a comment!!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> *cough* my journals up 'bronzers:whistling:' *cough* ahem!!


post us a link


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> you can always join in!
> 
> what do you do about your chest hair?
> 
> :lol:


pmsl -mmm I prefer natural - I love to grow it, plait it, cane rows all the way to my knees


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Hows my little toy boy ?


I am good thanks


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> post us a link


lazy or what!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/61819-robs-journal-attempt-2-a.html


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl -mmm I prefer natural - I love to grow it, plait it, cane rows all the way to my knees


oo please stop before i have to change my y-fronts!

:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> oo please stop before i have to change my y-fronts!
> 
> :laugh:


your not joking are you?


----------



## Jem

LMAO - was just trying my luck - wasnt expecting a whopper like you to come along zeusy !!! *ooh need my smelling salts- I feel quite faint...where is my parasol*


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> your not joking are you?


no :confused1:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> your not joking are you?





solidcecil said:


> no :confused1:


You are funny !!!


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> LMAO - was just trying my luck - wasnt expecting a whopper like you to come along zeusy !!! *ooh need my smelling salts- I feel quite faint...where is my parasol*


I am here my dear and looking to be your toy boy:laugh: What the hell is a parasol??


----------



## solidcecil

ZEUS said:


> I am here my dear and looking to be your toy boy:laugh: *What the hell is a parasol??*


if my education doesnt disapoint me its like a brolly but for the sun


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> You are funny !!!


i do try.

no really i do try very hard!


----------



## Martyd

robc said:


> MartyD your looking good in your avi!!


 Hey thanks dude!! just gotta hope i put that bit extra on to compete with come October!!


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> if my education doesnt disapoint me its like a brolly but for the sun


Ok, so what the hell is a brolly??:laugh: (sorry, i am american)


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i do try.
> 
> no really i do try very hard!


im naturally very entertaining


----------



## Goose

Waxing aint too bad.. Hurt the first couple of times but now the pain is quite nice in a weird way.. :lol:

Chest is fine but the abdominal region does hurt.. Espeically when top half of the love nest is waxed back..

But gets easier as you go..

Plus im on holiday next week so nothing like a golden tan and a chest like a babies bum


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> *HELLO *


 Hi Jem.. I have already been told i cant speak to you :cursing:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Ok, so what the hell is a brolly??:laugh: (sorry, i am american)


lmao oh zeusy I am a laydee and all laydees use parasols which are quaint little umbrellas used in the olden days to shade the sun from the fair maidens :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

ZEUS said:


> Ok, so what the hell is a brolly??:laugh: (sorry, i am american)


well its like a parasol but for the rain:rolleyes:

brolly= umbrella


----------



## Goose

ZEUS said:


> Ok, so what the hell is a brolly??:laugh: (sorry, i am american)


That made me laugh!! Its an umbrella mate.


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Hi Jem.. I have already been told i cant speak to you :cursing:


Oh but boys - look at the fine job you did - bringing this fair and nubile buck into the fold

Mwahahahahaahaha :devil2:

Oh hello there Marty what's cookin' coz I am feelin' the heat

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hi Goosey ! stop talking aboot chest hair now man x


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Hi Goosey ! stop talking aboot chest hair now man x


We could always talk about bum hair?


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> Oh but boys - look at the fine job you did - bringing this fair and nubile buck into the fold
> 
> Mwahahahahaahaha :devil2:
> 
> Oh hello there Marty what's cookin' coz I am feelin' the heat
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Never been called that before but as for what cookin i think thats me.. haha.. luvin this weather! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

jem i notice you say hello to everybody except me! even the newbie got a shout out!

:crying:


----------



## robisco11

i didnt get a shout

but iv got quinoa, chicken and spinach so im happy.


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i didnt get a shout
> 
> but iv got quinoa, chicken and spinach so im happy.


i thought you said you were naturaly amusing? :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i thought you said you were naturaly amusing? :confused1:


i am my dear friend


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> jem i notice you say hello to everybody except me! even the newbie got a shout out!
> 
> :crying:


yes thats because nobody likes you...so we try to pretend you'r not here !


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i am my dear friend


could have fooled me


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yes thats because nobody likes you...so we try to pretend you'r not here !


dont lie. shal i show people the suductive PMs youve been sending me!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> dont lie. shal i show people the suductive PMs youve been sending me!


HaHa (nervous laugh).....I take it all back!


----------



## Goose

This thread is taking off and hard to keep up amongst work ! :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> jem i notice you say hello to everybody except me! even the newbie got a shout out!
> 
> :crying:


HELLO SEXY SO_HOT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good Enough Hot stuff ????? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i didnt get a shout
> 
> but iv got quinoa, chicken and spinach so im happy.


I spoke to you in my journal because you had the decency to visit me there in my parlour !!! so you can have some reps [when I can]  

Cecil has never frequented my parlour :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> We could always talk about bum hair?


 *or bleaching of the nether regions .........mmmmm lets not hun !*


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> *or bleaching of the nether regions .........mmmmm lets not hun !*


See that's where we are different. Most women would hate the bum of a man yeah with women it really just adds to the imagination I have


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I spoke to you in my journal because you had the decency to visit me there in my parlour !!! so you can have some reps [when I can]
> 
> Cecil has never frequented my parlour :whistling:


ahhh Cecil your so ignorant


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> HELLO SEXY SO_HOT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good Enough Hot stuff ????? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


i supose it will do 

and dont worry i will come and explore your journal soon! :thumbup1:

x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> HELLO SEXY SO_HOT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I take it that was aimed at moi honey................

well it better had been :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hurt my shoulder last week.................so could only manage a few bicep curls couldnt even hold the weight to do side bends....................sooooooooo not a happy bunny.

*yes GB i listened*, tried to pick up lighter weights but no go :crying: :crying:

spent the hour doing cardio instead.....................

how is everyone else today, smut seems to be resumed as usual :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

wooo i am sweating, must have been something in that quinoa....

lethal!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> wooo i am sweating, must have been something in that quinoa....
> 
> lethal!!


we're all sweating mate...its like a million degrees outside....I think I'm starting to evaporate!


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> hurt my shoulder last week.................so could only manage a few bicep curls couldnt even hold the weight to do side bends....................sooooooooo not a happy bunny.
> 
> *yes GB i listened*, tried to pick up lighter weights but no go :crying: :crying:
> 
> spent the hour doing cardio instead.....................
> 
> how is everyone else today, smut seems to be resumed as usual :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi claire....yes smut level seems to be fairly high...its appauling I can hardly bear to look!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon!!


----------



## robisco11

greetings!


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> we're all sweating mate...its like a million degrees outside....I think I'm starting to evaporate!


your one of these people arnt you who moan when the sun dosnt come out and when it does you moan cause you want it to go away cause your too hot..........pmsl

will call you victor meldrew from now on..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Hi claire....yes smut level seems to be fairly high...its appauling I can hardly bear to look!


that means jems been posting then.....pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> your one of these people arnt you who moan when the sun dosnt come out and when it does you moan cause you want it to go away cause your too hot..........pmsl
> 
> will call you victor meldrew from now on..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


x2 this is me!!


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> your one of these people arnt you who moan when the sun dosnt come out and when it does you moan cause you want it to go away cause your too hot..........pmsl
> 
> will call you victor meldrew from now on..................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes I am one of those people...pain in the ass!


----------



## clairey.h

im lovin the sun...................

kids can go outside and leave me alone...........short skirts and tans..whats not to love


----------



## solidcecil

i love then sun. am getting a nice tan as we speak!


----------



## Martyd

clairey.h said:


> im lovin the sun...................
> 
> kids can go outside and leave me alone...........short skirts and tans..whats not to love


 Lovin the short skirts bit hehe... i love sun :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Lovin the short skirts bit hehe... i love sun :thumb:


Yeah I love the short skirts...I have a wide selection :beer:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> im lovin the sun...................
> 
> kids can go outside and leave me alone...........short skirts and tans..whats not to love


Ding dong :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I love it too - I'm going to the park on my way home tonight, toes out, skirt hoicked up, belly out, sunnies on and taking a nap! Can't wait! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

right children I'm off to gym now...leg day..so try not too shed a tear in my abscence, for I shall soon return and brighten your dreary lives once more... :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

its the time of year when you get to show off how had you've worked whilst everyone has has there lumps and bumps and baggy t-shirts on............

and this must be the first summer since I started breeding (excuse the phrase its jems...lol) that ive felt good about my figure, so im lovin it, gonna go and show off when I pick my daughter up...........lol

see the chicken, fish, and shakes and all the invested gym time pay off somewhere along the line.................

having a great tan is also fab as well............lol


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Yeah I love the short skirts...I have a wide selection :beer:


pmsl................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> its the time of year when you get to show off how had you've worked whilst everyone has has there lumps and bumps and baggy t-shirts on............
> 
> and this must be the first summer since I started *breeding* (excuse the phrase its jems...lol) that ive felt good about my figure, so im lovin it, gonna go and show off when I pick my daughter up...........lol
> 
> see the chicken, fish, and shakes and all the invested gym time pay off somewhere along the line.................
> 
> having a great tan is also fab as well............lol


hahahaha put so delightfully!!!


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Yeah I love the short skirts...I have a wide selection :beer:


 Dont wear them for the legs session:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> right children I'm off to gym now...leg day..so try not too shed a tear in my abscence, for I shall soon return and brighten your dreary lives once more... :bounce:


k have fun.


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all

been mega busy today so far, sun is shinin n i wanna go home!! got college work to hammer tonight - gutted!!


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> hahahaha put so delightfully!!!


haha I did say that is jems choice of words not my own :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Martyd said:


> Dont wear them for the legs session:laugh:


yeh whatever you do dont go commando :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

well

im off to get ready for the gym

legs awaits me!!!


----------



## solidcecil

what does everybody do legs on a tuesday??


----------



## solidcecil

well saying that im just off to the gym now to do..........

wait for it.............

..........

.....

legs


----------



## Goose

Its funny that.. Im due legs today!


----------



## robc

I'm doing back and biceps I think..

There I go, goin against the grain again


----------



## Goose

actually due to restrictions im going to have to train chest an biceps tonight, tomorrow off.. legs thurs, and shoulders triceps friday...

hmmmmmmm


----------



## D_MMA

im back n bis today aswell rob so dont worry about it, we'll have the gym to ourself while they all fight over squat rack!


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> what does everybody do legs on a tuesday??


i only ever train legs on a friday, cause usually im walking like a tw*t the nex day and the next day, then starting to ease up for monday..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> i only ever train legs on a friday, cause usually im walking like a tw*t the nex day and the next day, then starting to ease up for monday..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol..

Is that after a night with the Robsta? :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> Lol..
> 
> Is that after a night with the Robsta? :lol:


pmsl..................everynight is a night with the robsta :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was talking about training..................lol someone has a dirty mind :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> pmsl..................everynight is a night with the robsta :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was talking about training..................lol someone has a dirty mind :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am male... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

for those of you moaners haha have just checked the 10 day forcast and it looks like it will be getting cooler tomorrow..................I hope your happy, cause me is not :no::no:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> for those of you moaners haha have just checked the 10 day forcast and it looks like it will be getting cooler tomorrow..................I hope your happy, cause me is not :no::no:


Yahoooo...cold and wet...my natural enviroment :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

you know you just called yourself a toad dont you..............lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

DaveI said:


> im back n bis today aswell rob so dont worry about it, we'll have the gym to ourself while they all fight over squat rack!


 :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> you know you just called yourself a toad dont you..............lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: nothing wrong with toads, they keep the slugs down in my garden :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

i hour to go. hate being stuck inside in this weather


----------



## ryoken

Im back from work wahoo i like these flexible hours lol!

got my parcell i was waiting for this morning too so all in all a bloody good day me thinks hope your all well and enjoying this lovely weather! :beer:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> i hour to go. hate being stuck inside in this weather


yeah it sucks...I'm off home at 5....mind you I havent done much today..been on here most of time and an hour at the gym.....still I always manage to look busy


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Im back from work wahoo i like these flexible hours lol!
> 
> got my parcell i was waiting for this morning too so all in all a bloody good day me thinks hope your all well and enjoying this lovely weather! :beer:


What was in your parcel?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> What was in your parcel?


some test and tren that my brother in law sent me, was just getting worried over nothing earlier tbh as i always do when parcells are due lol


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> some test and tren that my brother in law sent me, was just getting worried over nothing earlier tbh as i always do when parcells are due lol


yeah I no what u mean, i'm the same !


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> yeah it sucks...I'm off home at 5....mind you I havent done much today..been on here most of time and an hour at the gym.....still I always manage to look busy


Likewise iv done FA waiting to go home, will be 10 minutes behind mate, low on flexi-time so need to get it in.


----------



## solidcecil

im back, just for now got to go shopping in a little bit.

hows everyone?


----------



## Jem

Helloooo anybody about ?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its the time of year when you get to show off how had you've worked whilst everyone has has there lumps and bumps and baggy t-shirts on............
> 
> and this must be the first summer since I started breeding (excuse the phrase its jems...lol) that ive felt good about my figure, so im lovin it, gonna go and show off when I pick my daughter up...........lol
> 
> see the chicken, fish, and shakes and all the invested gym time pay off somewhere along the line.................
> 
> having a great tan is also fab as well............lol


BRAVO for LOVELY CLAIRE XXX Well done girlie - bet you look belting !

I also know you wont read this till the morning !!!


----------



## IanStu

hello....just got in been to sainsburys and done a big shop....just having a glass of wine..I know I know what am I thinking...helps me unwind...so whos about?


----------



## badger

just checking in, had a good day, managed to get work done on other house that i had to do. Top off all day and i think i've just about got away with not burning, only just though. Just knocking some tea up and sorting my food for 2moro, whats everyone else upto ?


----------



## Jem

Hello boys- did legs, wanted to beat pb on hack squats but some fat lads [1 looked like a lardy drogba] were taking up the equipment for like forever and ever .....gave up and did some sissy squats instead


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Hello boys- did legs, wanted to beat pb on hack squats but some fat lads [1 looked like a lardy drogba] were taking up the equipment for like forever and ever .....gave up and did some sissy squats instead


Hi yeah legs for me too...went quite well...sweated like a pig..not a pretty site....but feel good now...legs are buzzin


----------



## Jem

mine dont hurt .....yet

but I did batter them I think....not looking forward to the ensuing pain

It was really really hot in the gym


----------



## WRT

Hmm so i'm the new bronze king, when i'm not even bronze? Nice!!


----------



## Jungle

Skipped the gym today and trained in my back garden, lovely stuff!!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Hmm so i'm the new bronze king, when i'm not even bronze? Nice!!


Ha ha - that's good isnt it ? Who put you on the throne ????? :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Hmm so i'm the new bronze king, when i'm not even bronze? Nice!!


dont let it go to your head mate, the only votes were from a couple of women (both mad as a box of frogs) they probably have no recollection of it now :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Jungle said:


> Skipped the gym today and trained in my back garden, lovely stuff!!


Lucky you - mine is a jungle and I cannot be assed to get out the lawnmower and the strimmer and the other assortment of machinery needed to make it better !!! that is a workout in itself hmmmmm:rolleyes:


----------



## IanStu

Jungle said:


> Skipped the gym today and trained in my back garden, lovely stuff!!


Nice...so you have a complete gym set up in your back garden?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> dont let it go to your head mate, the only votes were from a couple of women (both mad as a box of frogs) they probably have no recollection of it now :tongue:


Quite right too Ian - whoever they were, mad old dogs :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Nice...so you have a complete gym set up in your back garden?


do I detect slight sarcasm :whistling: you are so nasty :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Quite right too Ian - whoever they were, mad old dogs :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> do I detect slight sarcasm :whistling: you are so nasty :tongue:


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit...and yes u did detect some!


----------



## Jungle

IanStu said:


> Nice...so you have a complete gym set up in your back garden?


Not quite. Got 100k of barbell and 30k of dumbells, enough for reps...I don't see the sarcasm...i see the jealousy :tongue:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit...and yes u did detect some!


you scared him off now..........Jungle come back :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Oh there you are !!!


----------



## bowen86

yo yo!

how is everyone!


----------



## IanStu

Jungle said:


> Not quite. Got 100k of barbell and 30k of dumbells, enough for reps...I don't see the sarcasm...i see the jealousy :tongue:


LOL good call :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

bowen86 said:


> yo yo!
> 
> how is everyone!


Hello bowen - I need some of those socks .......... :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Ha ha - that's good isnt it ? Who put you on the throne ????? :thumb:


Erm, you and Gb i think:confused1: So Jem does this mean I can order you to do what i want? :whistling:


----------



## Jungle

I've not posted on here before, what do I have to do to be in with the clique????????


----------



## bowen86

Jem said:


> Hello bowen - I need some of those socks .......... :thumb:


ha ha i bet you do!

changed my avi now


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Erm, you and Gb i think:confused1: So Jem does this mean I can order you to do what i want? :whistling:


*erm hate to disillusion you honey but I am the Queen and in this thread the bi-atch gives the orders * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:



Jungle said:


> I've not posted on here before, what do I have to do to be in with the clique????????


 *your in jungle * :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jungle said:


> I've not posted on here before, what do I have to do to be in with the clique????????


just type aload of meaningless nonsence and your in...oh and try and smut it up a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *erm hate to disillusion you honey but I am the Queen and in this thread the bi-atch gives the orders * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


Fair enough but if you're the queen and i'm the king well then... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Fair enough but if you're the queen and i'm the king well then... :innocent:


*bow down - oh and while you're down there .....* :whistling:


----------



## Jungle

I might be able to manage that! seeing as though I haven't been invited to the adult lounge on the board yet!


----------



## bowen86

ha ha!

so ****ing hot out, im in work tell me you lot are out in the sunshine on your laptops and not stuck inside!?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Fair enough but if you're the queen and i'm the king well then... :innocent:


Google Queening....you are definitely not the one in charge darling! Jem. I have just read thru 10pages of smut instigated by your very fine self. Have you upped the MT2 dose or something? :lol:


----------



## Jem

bowen86 said:


> ha ha!
> 
> so ****ing hot out, im in work tell me you lot are out in the sunshine on your laptops and not stuck inside!?


I have been in it all day - back indoors now !!


----------



## IanStu

bowen86 said:


> ha ha!
> 
> so ****ing hot out, im in work tell me you lot are out in the sunshine on your laptops and not stuck inside!?


nope....stuck inside on laptop :innocent:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *bow down - oh and while you're down there .....* :whistling:


Will do queen! 



Gym Bunny said:


> Google Queening....you are definitely not the one in charge darling! Jem. I have just read thru 10pages of smut instigated by your very fine self. Have you upped the MT2 dose or something? :lol:


Lmao nope, i'm starting MT2 soon though, aiming to look as brown as my cuz!:laugh:


----------



## bowen86

get out in the sun with your tops off, especially the ladies!!! woop!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Will do queen!
> 
> Lmao nope, i'm starting MT2 soon though, aiming to look as brown as my cuz!:laugh:


The MT2 comment was aimed at Jem, who seems to be on heat ATM. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jungle said:


> I might be able to manage that! seeing as though I haven't been invited to the adult lounge on the board yet!


nor me mate...they won't let me in...afraid I will show them up with my prodigious equipment...it will make all the others look silly..oh well their loss :bounce:


----------



## WRT

I googled queening, i like it!


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> nor me mate...they won't let me in...afraid I will show them up with my prodigious equipment...it will make all the others look silly..oh well their loss :bounce:


Ya need 100posts and 3months on the board....unless you can out smut me. :innocent: In which case PM Lorian. Oh yeah, and you need to apply to join too!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I googled queening, i like it!


I thought you might! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Google Queening....you are definitely not the one in charge darling! Jem. I have just read thru 10pages of smut instigated by your very fine self. Have you upped the MT2 dose or something? :lol:


*Moi *Jem slips into french when she is unjustly accused of being a rudie* mais je suis innocente * :innocent: *:innocent:* :innocent:


----------



## Jem

I cannot look up queening - and you know it !!!

Extrapolate purrlease Lys


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Ya need 100posts and 3months on the board....unless you can out smut me. :innocent: In which case PM Lorian. Oh yeah, and you need to apply to join too!


yeah I've done all that..but ****ed up my application...caught the return button with my finger...so it says..."I want to join becau"...so hoping that will be enough!


----------



## Jem

ahem - yep melanotan flowing .......how did you guess ? I cannot help it - the ammunition is there - freely available - I just pick it up and fire it .......


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I cannot look up queening - and you know it !!!
> 
> Extrapolate purrlease Lys


Not outside the adult lounge! Suffice it to say it really does put the man in a position of worshipping :lol:

Aussi...innocente? Toi? Je pense que tu es un chaud-lapin!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yeah I've done all that..but ****ed up my application...caught the return button with my finger...so it says..."I want to join becau"...so hoping that will be enough!


that ....will not be enough darlink - show us yer a_se pic and I am sure we can sort it out :whistling: :whistling:....perhaps

....disclaimer - jem frequently fibs to gain ass shots


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Not outside the adult lounge! Suffice it to say it really does put the man in a position of worshipping :lol:
> 
> Aussi...innocente? Toi? Je pense que tu es un chaud-lapin!


I like it too I think .....its been a while - I cannot recall:innocent:

No c'est toi ma cherie


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> ....disclaimer - jem frequently fibs to gain ass shots


You want some ass shots Jem??

Here you go....All you have to do is ask:lol:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> You want some ass shots Jem??
> 
> Here you go....All you have to do is ask:lol:
> 
> View attachment 26701


eugggghhhhhh cheers zeus


----------



## solidcecil

do not fear solid is here!!


----------



## Jem

hello


----------



## solidcecil

hey you alright?

miss me much?


----------



## Jem

absolutely tons - crying into my training towel


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> absolutely tons - crying into my training towel


yeah thought as much sorry had to go shopping! 

£75 for a weeks shopping!(thats just for me)


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah thought as much sorry had to go shopping!
> 
> £75 for a weeks shopping!(thats just for me)


I saw your shopping list - where the feck do you shop - Harrods :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I saw your shopping list - where the feck do you shop - Harrods :laugh:


haha na cosco achully it works out cheaper than tesco etc...

i just eat alot. :thumbup1:

only put on one pound aswel! :cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha na cosco achully it works out cheaper than tesco etc...
> 
> i just eat alot. :thumbup1:
> 
> only put on one pound aswel! :cursing:


I understand your frustration my love - I personally cannot win because if I lose weight I think I have lost muscle due to not eating enough, and if I put on weight, I think I am a fat b'stard .......answer is .....throw the scales away...... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I understand your frustration my love - I personally cannot win because if I lose weight I think I have lost muscle due to not eating enough, and if I put on weight, I think I am a fat b'stard .......answer is .....throw the scales away...... :whistling:


haha yeah i know i try not to weigh myself,just use the mirror and pics:tongue:

but i thought hey i feel heaver so why not and :cursing:


----------



## Jem

mmm I am consciously trying not to look in the mirror at the moment .....well will look at me boat obviously ....cannot leave the house with not checking it first ....that would be disastrous - when I left the gym today I had smudged mascara on my forehead - looked like I was heading into Iraq ffs !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> mmm I am consciously trying not to look in the mirror at the moment .....well will look at me boat obviously ....cannot leave the house with not checking it first ....that would be disastrous - *when I left the gym today I had smudged mascara on my forehead - looked like I was heading into Iraq ffs !!!*


haha sounds a good look! :whistling:

and why not look in the mirror?

your looking great! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha sounds a good look! :whistling:
> 
> and why not look in the mirror?
> 
> your looking great! :thumb:


 :wub: you say all the right things :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :wub: you say all the right things :lol:


awww thanks haha


----------



## Jem

Off on't sunbed now and then reading me book in bed - its getting to the good bit now....ooh cannot wait - although I suspect I will be up half the night sweating [or glowing as we women do] in this heat ...........woohoo cardio only tomorrow if legs allow !!!

Na night toy boy x


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Off on't sunbed now and then reading me book in bed - its getting to the good bit now....ooh cannot wait - although I suspect I will be up half the night sweating [or glowing as we women do] in this heat ...........woohoo cardio only tomorrow if legs allow !!!
> 
> Na night toy boy x


yeah k sounds good. haha sweaty betty! 

cardio,cardio,cardio! thats all you ever do!:laugh:

night my sugarplum xx


----------



## Jem

ahem - I worked me leggies today actually !!!!

but nevermind - sugarplum wins me over

until tomorrow [oops I mean unless you are at work.............not pmsl]x


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ahem - I worked me leggies today actually !!!!
> 
> but nevermind - sugarplum wins me over
> 
> until tomorrow [oops I mean unless you are at work.............not pmsl]x


good

haha erm i think i might just be able to squeese a day off from my busy work schedule. 

x


----------



## robc

OH MY GOD.

I don't think I could have sweated any more than that. yuck.

20 mins of HITT after back n bi's and I was a walking swimming pool.

ugh!


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I don't think I could have sweated any more than that. yuck.
> 
> 20 mins of HITT after back n bi's and I was a walking swimming pool.
> 
> ugh!


yeah yesturday i done chest and bicep and i was dripping and today after legs. its horrible all your top sticks to you urgh


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> yeah yesturday i done chest and bicep and i was dripping and today after legs. its horrible all your top sticks to you urgh


haha yea, I was paranoid as hell too. Upon looking in the mirror however I didn't seem too sweaty :thumb: yet my t shirt felt like one of those tight clingy tops :lol:

I actually can't wait for it to cool down a bit... but not for too long mind, need more sun! just hate the sweat! I don't ever sweat doing weights alone it's just the cardio but I need to do that for the fat removal thing


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> haha yea, I was paranoid as hell too. Upon looking in the mirror however I didn't seem too sweaty :thumb: yet my t shirt felt like one of those tight clingy tops :lol:
> 
> I actually can't wait for it to cool down a bit... but not for too long mind, need more sun! just hate the sweat! I don't ever sweat doing weights alone it's just the cardio but I need to do that for the fat removal thing


yeah well at my new gym i train topless if its hot. but im between gyms atm and at my old one it fitness first so people will look at you funny if i take my top off! :lol:


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> yeah well at my new gym i train topless if its hot. but im between gyms atm and at my old one it fitness first so people will look at you funny if i take my top off! :lol:


 :lol: at mine there is a sign on the changing room door saying not to take your top off!

and it's a proper gym, not the fitness first sh1te! then again we do get some random girls in so its probably for their benefit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

haha theres a sign at my gym saying 'no girls'

na not really but there might aswel be!


----------



## solidcecil

right im off to bed got to get my beauty sleep!

goodnight everyone


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> right im off to bed got to get my beauty sleep!
> 
> goodnight everyone


hope you dream of me!:laugh:


----------



## robc

haha nite nite matey.

come to think of it, the girls that go to mine don't go for too long... always randomly new girls every now and again.. god knows what puts them off :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> right im off to bed got to get my beauty sleep!


You need it!


----------



## IanStu

I sign on and everyone else signs off...whats that all about :confused1:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> I sign on and everyone else signs off...whats that all about :confused1:


I'm still on mate! now I bet you sign off:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> I'm still on mate! now I bet you sign off:laugh:


LOL naa i'll just lurk around a while!


----------



## IanStu

well now I'm off...seems very quite tonight..bye all


----------



## Gym Bunny

Evening everyone! Don't ya just love ya mates. They have the ability to turn a vile day into one you end with a damn big grin on your face!


----------



## Gym Bunny

KJW said:


> Sounds interesting....?


I had a really bad day and almost quit my job. Then a truly amazing mate helped me sort my stupid head out. :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Glad to hear it GB!


----------



## bowen86

good good, what do you do? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Gym Bunny

bowen86 said:


> good good, what do you do? if you dont mind me asking?


Course I don't mind....What I do...Hmmmm....well. I don't really understand it. As simply as possible. I work in climate research. There are various methods scientists use to work out what was going on in the past, millions of years ago. We call these paleo-proxies. Once we know what was going on we can make future predictions for climate change, or even say what is going on at the moment. BUT, only if these paleo proxies are reliable. My delightful job is trying to work out if one of these, Carbon 13 isotopes, is reliable.

It is a pain in the  because it is not in one area of research. I have to dabble in physics, geochemistry, biochemistry and modelling. I am constantly confused, bemused and just plain wrong and I nearly snapped today. I've had 20 days off in the last year and a half and it's all getting to me right now...BTW...those 20days include weekends. But Mr Beast helped me stop moaning and pull my socks up. Just finishing a presentation on the horrible subject now.


----------



## bowen86

wow that sounds well diffrent! so science then? my mate is a biomedical chemsit enginner thingy, clever but no common sense! ha!

everyone has bad days in their jobs, just keep in mind its just a job. go to the gym and train harder.


----------



## Gym Bunny

bowen86 said:


> wow that sounds well diffrent! so science then? my mate is a biomedical chemsit enginner thingy, clever *but no common sense! ha!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> everyone has bad days in their jobs, just keep in mind its just a job. go to the gym and train harder.


BINGO! I am a muppet!

Yeah I went to the gym...forgetting that summer opening hours don't start to next week....so it was SHUT! Arggggghhhhh!!!

Will get up early tomorrow and pummel myself! Theoreticallymy job should be my life...but I am finding I am getting more and more resentful of the time it takes from my training. Been thinking about changing careers and moving more towards counselling and NLP. But not sure where to start.


----------



## bowen86

Gym Bunny said:


> BINGO! I am a muppet!
> 
> Yeah I went to the gym...forgetting that summer opening hours don't start to next week....so it was SHUT! Arggggghhhhh!!!
> 
> Will get up early tomorrow and pummel myself! Theoreticallymy job should be my life...but I am finding I am getting more and more resentful of the *time it takes from my training*. Been thinking about changing careers and moving more towards counselling and NLP. But not sure where to start.


amen, i feel that!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning people! The weather has changed....down right cold and miserable here!


----------



## solidcecil

morning gb. aw its still warm over here


----------



## IanStu

Morning freaks


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Morning freaks


ent you gona say hello to me aswel?


----------



## IanStu

LOL...hello gypsy...I'm just off to work (can you remember what that is).....be back in about 15 mins....try not to pine away in my abscence


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL...hello gypsy...I'm just off to work (can you remember what that is).....be back in about 15 mins....try not to pine away in my abscence


work? :confused1:

what is this work you speak of!?

kk i will get my kleanex ready for your abscence


----------



## IanStu

Dry your eyes I'm back, bit cooler here today...which I pleased about, but I know everyone else isnt...gym should be more tolerable...and its just the right temp at work :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Morning!!! BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZING!!! LOL

Yeah much better now its cooler !! Love it


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Dry your eyes I'm back, bit cooler here today...which I pleased about, but I know everyone else isnt...gym should be more tolerable...and its just the right temp at work :thumbup1:


phew i thought you had left! yeah its a bit better today but today is my rest day so i want it HOT HOT HOT! :thumb:

oh morning goose, whats got into you?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

Oh my goodness! Can't believe people are happier because it's cooled down, I'm in a jumper today and am not a happy bunny! It's not even Summer yet, you guys are going to suffer!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Oh my goodness! Can't believe people are happier because it's cooled down, I'm in a jumper today and am not a happy bunny! It's not even Summer yet, you guys are going to suffer!


In a jumper...its not that cold...toughen up!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> oh morning goose, whats got into you?


Lol just a small of dose of this and that 



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Oh my goodness! Can't believe people are happier because it's cooled down, I'm in a jumper today and am not a happy bunny! It's not even Summer yet, you guys are going to suffer!


A jumper!!?!? are you kidding me! :ban: I still find it hot, but then I could go outside in my pants in the snow :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> phew i thought you had left! yeah its a bit better today but today is my rest day so i want it HOT HOT HOT! :thumb:
> 
> oh morning goose, whats got into you?


Rest day...whats that...I'm not lifting today...but still gonna do cardio and abbs!


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Morning!!! BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZING!!! LOL
> 
> Yeah much better now its cooler !! Love it


your in a good mood...I want what u had for breaky!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> In a jumper...its not that cold...toughen up!


Hush you!

It is when you have to wait for buses, if I lived close enough to walk I'd be fine


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Rest day...whats that...I'm not lifting today...but still gonna do cardio and abbs!


cardio??

i dont understand? what is this a compound or isolation exersise? never heard of it:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cardio??
> 
> i dont understand? what is this a compound or isolation exersise? never heard of it:confused1:


wise guy....I'm assuming you don't do cardio...well just means your heart wont get any exercise and will probably explode any day now...you have been warned

:tongue:


----------



## Goose

Cardio I do.. But I canny remember the last time I trained abs.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> wise guy....I'm assuming you don't do cardio...well just means your heart wont get any exercise and will probably explode any day now...you have been warned
> 
> :tongue:


na i dont do cardio.(dont need it to keep bf% down, im lucky!!) haha dont worry about my heart it'l be fine unless you break it!


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> your in a good mood...I want what u had for breaky!


I had far to much of everything by the sounds of it


----------



## IanStu

Don't know why but I'm exceptionaly horny today...and I'm stuck at work so no way to do anything about it....dammmmmm!


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Don't know why but I'm exceptionaly horny today...and I'm stuck at work so no way to do anything about it....dammmmmm!


Go into the toilet and have a knuckle shuffle..

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Don't know why but I'm exceptionaly horny today...and I'm stuck at work so no way to do anything about it....dammmmmm!


haha yeah sneak off for one. just memorise some pics from my jounal and you will me done in no time!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah sneak off for one. just memorise some pics from my jounal and you will me done in no time!


yeah might have to do as you both suggest...no way I can concentrate on anything at moment...and its lookin at your pics that got me this way in the place!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah might have to do as you both suggest...no way I can concentrate on anything at moment...and its lookin at your pics that got me this way in the place!


 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahhhhh bless! It's adorable to see young love blossoming in the Bronze Thread! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhhh bless! It's adorable to see young love blossoming in the Bronze Thread! :lol:


 :lol: :laugh: i know awww


----------



## robc

LOL


----------



## solidcecil

robc said:


> LOL


morning robc

hows you this morning?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Go into the toilet and have a knuckle shuffle..
> 
> :thumbup1:


NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:gun_bandana: :nono: :no:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:gun_bandana: :nono: :no:


morining betty hows you?


----------



## Goose

Jem you are forgetting we are but male 

Its in our genes.. What would a girl do if she was feeling rather randy at work??


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morining betty hows you?


 *oooh betty - quite like it gypo - grand I am ! *



Goose said:


> Jem you are forgetting we are but male
> 
> Its in our genes.. What would a girl do if she was feeling rather randy at work??


*erm we live with it ..........drink coffee, eat chocolate * :thumb:

*Morning All!*


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> *oooh betty - quite like it gypo - grand I am ! *
> 
> *erm we live with it ..........drink coffee, eat chocolate * :thumb:
> 
> *Morning All!*


Lol fair enough chick.

I can't stand coffee.. Ive never had a cup myself.. Just a sip and its awful BLEUGH!

As for chocolate, well I don't eat it to comfort my horn...


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *oooh betty - quite like it gypo - grand I am !*


haha hows you today? 'glow' much last night? :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

im at college today its hand in day - so much **** to do :-(

just wanna go gym dont wanna be sat here typing up assignments!!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha hows you today? 'glow' much last night? :laugh:


If I was I dont recall - best nights sleep I have had in a long long time - only got up once at 5:15 - normally I am up 2 or 3 times .....I blame this lack of REM sleep on poor muscle growth :whistling:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Great Question Goose lad haha
> 
> im at college today its hand in day - so much **** to do :-(
> 
> just wanna go gym dont wanna be sat here typing up assignments!!


I am s'posed to be re-drafting a pre qualification questionnaire for a local authority

At the moment I am posting on here............................... :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> If I was I dont recall - best nights sleep I have had in a long long time - only got up once at 5:15 - normally I am up 2 or 3 times .....I blame this lack of REM sleep on poor muscle growth :whistling:


good good. haha so if you slept well last night you should have even more massive muscles today! :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Likewise Jem - Im supposed to be typing up a business assignment... but im on here hahaha


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> good good. haha so if you slept well last night you should have even more massive muscles today! :thumb:


yeah I look like feckin popeye today !

could so not brush my hair because of my rippling muscles and god....trying to apply eyeliner:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Morning Jem..glad u slept well...I didnt...had a weird dream there was an earthquake and the house was falling down...then I couldnt get back off, so ended up getting up at 5.00...so will prob be dozing off this after!


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Likewise Jem - Im supposed to be typing up a business assignment... but im on here hahaha


get on with it then and stop distracting me :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I cannot concentrate anyway the builders are on the roof and the whole place is vibrating .......


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Morning Jem..glad u slept well...I didnt...had a weird dream there was an earthquake and the house was falling down...then I couldnt get back off, so ended up getting up at 5.00...so will prob be dozing off this after!


see above - you were coming out in sympathy for moi :tongue: Mine literally is ! I cannot make any business calls because of the jack hammer thingymabobbas


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> see above - you were coming out in sympathy for moi :tongue: Mine literally is ! I cannot make any business calls because of the jack hammer thingymabobbas


Dont ya just hate those jack hammer thingymabobbas :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Dont ya just hate those jack hammer thingymabobbas :bounce:


you know the dooffymabobbas and the watchamacallit .........


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> you know the *dooffymabobbas* and the watchamacallit .........


Never heard of this one before :confused1: :whistling:

I was in a bar sat night and some dude in the toilet selling sprays said to me "No Davidoff, No suckyoff" weird eh? :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yeah I look like feckin popeye today !
> 
> could so not brush my hair because of my rippling muscles and god....trying to apply eyeliner:lol:


i know what you mean iv had to stop wearing eyeliner now!

:whistling:


----------



## Martyd

Morning all.. Hows everyones legs today??


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Morning all.. Hows everyones legs today??


haha cannot stand up once seated for this length of time - put it that way - they are seizing and fossilizing as we speak !! :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Suprising fine... although I did not train them.. Trained chest and biceps but they also feel fine. 48hours for DOMs me thinks!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i know what you mean iv had to stop wearing eyeliner now!
> 
> :whistling:


Damn and yet it was soooooo you sweetie :tongue:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> haha cannot stand up once seated for this length of time - put it that way - they are seizing and fossilizing as we speak !! :thumb:


 Ouch.. Always do mine on a Friday!


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> I was in a bar sat night and some dude in the toilet selling sprays said to me "No Davidoff, No suckyoff" weird eh? :bounce:


What sort of bars do you hang around in? :innocent:


----------



## Martyd

Goose said:


> Suprising fine... although I did not train them.. Trained chest and biceps but they also feel fine. 48hours for DOMs me thinks!


 Well i only went to physio last night and i feel like i trained arms for hours.. not good times :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Right Jem....you just live with it. I believe you, millions wouldn't! :lol:

Just thought I'd pop in and say bye people! Off to a conference now. Back at the weekend. Behave badly while I'm gone eh?


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> What sort of bars do you hang around in? :innocent:


Might I add it was Brighton LOL

It was one of them dudes who trys to sell single spray of aftershave for a quid in the toilets!


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> I was in a bar sat night and some dude in the toilet selling sprays said to me "No Davidoff, No suckyoff" weird eh? :bounce:


haha in reading the blokes always say. no spray, no lay! or my personal favourate no splash, no gash! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Might I add it was Brighton LOL
> 
> It was one of them dudes who trys to sell single spray of aftershave for a quid in the toilets!


Ah Brighton..say no more!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> haha in reading the blokes always say. no spray, no lay! or my personal favourate no splash, no gash! :lol:


No Armani, No punani!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> no splash, no gash! :lol:


Classy...must be an upmarket area


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Classy...must be an upmarket area


im guesing you never been to reading!


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> morning robc
> 
> hows you this morning?


Alreet!

I'm fine thanks matey, glad it's cooled down a bit! well, Can't wait for the sun to come back out but to be fair I was roasting and cardio was toooo hard so need it cooler for a bit before the heat turns up again :laugh:

My bottle of CEL E-stane has arrived so I'm chuffed with that! their free delivery 48hour thingy, its more like next day... bodybuilding warehouse are awesome like that, plus got a free sample of AN RPM, a pre workout cocktail. checking it out, it looks good, I'll give it a shot later and see how it does for my cardio, I think I need a boost :lol:

ps. yea e-stane is a designer steroid.. I know I don't need to take it yet etc etc but I ain't getting any younger and I can't be @rsed to wait until I'm 35 before I am massive 

I have done a IBE epistane cycle before so I'm not new to this anymore either :thumb:

Oh and I am very careful so no need to worry about that 

Hows everyone else? seems the girls are not happy with the lack of sunshine and the lads are glad for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> haha in reading the blokes always say. no spray, no lay! or my personal favourate no splash, no gash! :lol:


LOL

The refresh yourself man! he is a legend! :lol:

"No cologne, you go home alone!"


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Classy...must be an upmarket area


Yeah.. Essex here :thumb:


----------



## robc

"refresh yourself for the poonani, poonani, ... refresh yourself for the poonani, poonani, poonani... we love pussy!!"

I once bought 20 chupa chups lolipops off him and gave one to everyone, was a work night out lol cost me a damn tenner but what the hell I was feeling generous.


----------



## Goose

Rob - im not bothered about the sunshine as im off to Spain on tuesday and my partners dad informs us its 35 degrees out there !! mg:


----------



## Goose

robc said:


> "refresh yourself for the poonani, poonani, ... refresh yourself for the poonani, poonani, poonani... we love pussy!!"
> 
> I once bought 20 chupa chups lolipops off him and gave one to everyone, was a work night out lol cost me a damn tenner but what the hell I was feeling generous.


They must go to school to learn this??? I get the EXACT same singing down here!! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

good mate yeah i got a sample of RPM from bbw tried it didnt realy notice much difference just more energy. cool is that e-stane. legal then? let us know how you get on with it


----------



## solidcecil

do you think they have a forum were they can exchange chants and rhymes? :lol:


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> do you think they have a forum were they can exchange chants and rhymes? :lol:


They must do!!

No matter what country you go to, guaranteed you will get a looky looky man trying to sell you something..

"Hello beautiful, please come, come, take a look.. We have Gucci.."

Giv a FCUK!


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> good mate yeah i got a sample of RPM from bbw tried it didnt realy notice much difference just more energy. cool is that e-stane. legal then? let us know how you get on with it


Yea E-stane is legal, designer steroids are, unless they come under the attention of the FDA or other agency and they decide they dont like the look of it lol

Yer will do mate, what I'll do is pop down my thoughts in here for benefit of the thread, I would do my own journal but I don't have the time to do it every day or every workout day and thats not fair to anyone else so I'll probably do a journal in the future when I have more free time.



Goose said:


> They must go to school to learn this??? I get the EXACT same singing down here!! :lol:


 :lol: *Refresh Yourself College* :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> get on with it then and stop distracting me :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I cannot concentrate anyway the builders are on the roof and the whole place is vibrating .......


your the one distractin me!

anyway - done one assignment, doing the next now. not easy stuff :confused1:


----------



## W33BAM

HOLLA!!!! Just checking in to see how everyone is!!

RE rep/PM's: I am fine, just been tres busy with travelling all over for shows, then trying to catch up with work, house work, then packing for another show blah blah blah!!!

Oh and JBOMB starts his diet again in 4 weeks so I am just LOVING the freedom!!! 

Also Max is fine, he's just taking some time out to concentrate on whats important to him. He'll be back soon enough. I'm sure he'll appreciate all the well wishes. 

Hope all you guys are well, I see there are some new recruits! HOLLA!!!

Take care bronzies (can I even still call you that?? - we should change it to the Rainbow Club!!!)

Huggles xx


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> They must do!!
> 
> No matter what country you go to, guaranteed you will get a looky looky man trying to sell you something..
> 
> "Hello beautiful, please come, come, take a look.. We have Gucci.."
> 
> Giv a FCUK!


haha in ibiza all they say is 'charlie,pills?charlie,pills?'

i was like na dont know him mate:lol:


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> HOLLA!!!! Just checking in to see how everyone is!!
> 
> RE rep/PM's: I am fine, just been tres busy with travelling all over for shows, then trying to catch up with work, house work, then packing for another show blah blah blah!!!
> 
> Oh and JBOMB starts his diet again in 4 weeks so I am just LOVING the freedom!!!
> 
> Also Max is fine, he's just taking some time out to concentrate on whats important to him. He'll be back soon enough. I'm sure he'll appreciate all the well wishes.
> 
> Hope all you guys are well, I see there are some new recruits! HOLLA!!!
> 
> Take care bronzies (can I even still call you that?? - we should change it to the Rainbow Club!!!)
> 
> Huggles xx


Huggles back! glad to hear your ok bam! :thumb:

I was wondering where Max had got to as well, hope everything goes well for him.

I'm doing good thanks! wishing you and J all the best for his next show!


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> haha in ibiza all they say is 'charlie,pills?charlie,pills?'
> 
> i was like na dont know him mate:lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> haha in ibiza all they say is 'charlie,pills?charlie,pills?'
> 
> i was like na dont know him mate:lol:


Do you want some Jewellery?..chains, rings, watches &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; you want some hash??

Lol


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Do you want some Jewellery?..chains, rings, watches &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; you want some hash??
> 
> Lol


haha or sunglasses!


----------



## W33BAM

robc said:


> Huggles back! glad to hear your ok bam! :thumb:
> 
> I was wondering where Max had got to as well, hope everything goes well for him.
> 
> I'm doing good thanks! wishing you and J all the best for his next show!


Thanks Robble, J is enjoying his 'relaxed' eating while it lasts. I say 'relaxed' but by this ofcourse I mean he has 2 cheat meals per week instead of 1! pmsl!! Me on the other hand, I am eating for the team! pmsl! I am eating everything and anything.... but still with 2.5 hour intervals, so I'm not really cheating, right??!!!! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jem

hello


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> hello


Is it me your looking foorrr?????


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Is it me your looking foorrr?????


haha i thought about it then i thought na i dont want to look like a t!t

:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha i thought about it then i thought na i dont want to look like a t!t
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Too late!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> haha i thought about it then i thought na i dont want to look like a t!t
> 
> :lol: :lol:


haha well you know, I aim to please!


----------



## robisco11

morning/afternoon everyone, no sun today, im a happy bunny !!!


----------



## Rickski

Hello to all no sun today in Manc how is it new you lot?


----------



## IanStu

Hi robi...hows it haggin?


----------



## IanStu

Hi Rick no sun anyware I think


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hi robi...hows it haggin?


not too bad, not too bad, yourself?

no gym today, my cardio's done, time to do nothing alllllll day


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> not too bad, not too bad, yourself?
> 
> no gym today, my cardio's done, time to do nothing alllllll day


I'm alright...will be glad to get outa here going to gym in a while for cardio/abbs


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> morning/afternoon everyone, no sun today, im a happy bunny !!!


morning sweetie hows you? is still quite warm down here not as hot as yesturday though


----------



## Rickski

Hey IanStu hows it going matey all good I hope, what we all training today, been taking a back seat in the past couple of weeks as the wife was getting a bit fed up of me sat on the computer instead of doing things with her so I have to spend my free time wisely, never mind wasn't ignoring anybody.


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> I'm alright...will be glad to get outa here going to gym in a while for cardio/abbs


i was going to go gym, but i cant get motivated to go just to do cardio. So i get on my stationary bike, bang on sky sports news and cycle for england!!


----------



## Rickski

robisco11 said:


> i was going to go gym, but i cant get motivated to go just to do cardio. So i get on my stationary bike, bang on sky sports news and cycle for england!!


Sounds good enough to me matey.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Hey IanStu hows it going matey all good I hope, what we all training today, been taking a back seat in the past couple of weeks as the wife was getting a bit fed up of me sat on the computer instead of doing things with her so I have to spend my free time wisely, never mind wasn't ignoring anybody.


Sorta OK I guess...got alot of pent up stuff....gotta go to gym soon and work it off...yeah my Mrs doesnt like me on the computer either...I think she thinks I'm up to no good....how could she, I'm practicaly an angel


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Sounds good enough to me matey.


yep! i see your from manchester? where abouts do you train/


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Sorta OK I guess...got alot of pent up stuff....gotta go to gym soon and work it off...yeah my Mrs doesnt like me on the computer either...I think she thinks I'm up to no good....how could she, *I'm practicaly an angel*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

robisco11 said:


> yep! i see your from manchester? where abouts do you train/


I train at Beta bodies in Denton the home of CNP how about you. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> I train at Beta bodies in Denton the home of CNP how about you. :thumb:


ahhh right cool, you live that way? i train at Olympic Gym in eccles.


----------



## IanStu

Right...lads, lasses, and Cecil...I'm off to gym...speak to u all later....cheery


----------



## solidcecil

got to go and cook my chicken and rice!!!

YUM:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Right...lads, lasses, and Cecil...I'm off to gym...speak to u all later....cheery


i like how i get my own thing(dont know what to call it)

kk dont rush back:lol:


----------



## Rickski

robisco11 said:


> ahhh right cool, you live that way? i train at Olympic Gym in eccles.


Yes i live in Droylsden, so about 3 miles or so i was fancying a session at Olympic it has a good reputation, how do you find it.?


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Yes i live in Droylsden, so about 3 miles or so i was fancying a session at Olympic it has a good reputation, how do you find it.?


yeh you should get down. I cant fault it at all, has everything you need, good atmosphere and a good bunch of people :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Sorta OK I guess...got alot of pent up stuff....gotta go to gym soon and work it off...yeah my Mrs doesnt like me on the computer either...I think she thinks I'm up to no good....how could she, I'm practicaly an angel


joke for the day :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> joke for the day :thumb:


come'on thats not nice now is it jem?


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> Thanks Robble, J is enjoying his 'relaxed' eating while it lasts. I say 'relaxed' but by this ofcourse I mean he has 2 cheat meals per week instead of 1! pmsl!! Me on the other hand, I am eating for the team! pmsl! I am eating everything and anything.... but still with 2.5 hour intervals, *so I'm not really cheating, right??!!!!* :thumb: :lol:


nah! hehehehe :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> nah! hehehehe :thumb:


she waited hours for a reply and then this is what she got !!! :ban:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> she waited hours for a reply and then this is what she got !!! :ban:


 :lol: I went to morrisons!! to buy wholewheat bread and eggs and things!!! cost blooody 11 quid for like a few things, whats the world coming to!

haha and hey, I was makin her feel better saying it doesnt matter really! so neer!!


----------



## W33BAM

solidcecil said:


> got to go and cook my chicken and rice!!!
> 
> YUM:thumbup1:


I'm sorry, I read that as 'got to go and cock my chicken...' Christ, I need to get off the Voddy!!! I am finding hidden inuendo's in EVERYTHING!!! :lol:



Jem said:


> she waited hours for a reply and then this is what she got !!! :ban:


Pretty lame wasn't it!! So how is Jemsicle??



robc said:


> :lol: I went to morrisons!! to buy wholewheat bread and eggs and things!!! cost blooody 11 quid for like a few things, whats the world coming to!
> 
> haha and hey, I was makin her feel better saying it doesnt matter really! so neer!!


S'arite, I know I'm a mahoosive heifer!! I'm ahem, bulking, *cough*!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Sorta OK I guess...got alot of pent up stuff....gotta go to gym soon and work it off...yeah my Mrs doesnt like me on the computer either...I think she thinks I'm up to no good....how could she, I'm practicaly an angel


bet your happy with the weather :ban: :ban: :ban:

wheres the sun gone :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

its gone hahahahaha


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> its gone hahahahaha


Im having a hell of a job explaining my tan as it is..........lol

now what can I say?????????


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> bet your happy with the weather :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> wheres the sun gone :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


No not happy with the weather..I was hoping for a small blizard...or at least continual drizle...but hey, I'm not one to complain, I'll soldier on regardless!


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> I'm sorry, I read that as 'got to go and cock my chicken...' Christ, I need to get off the Voddy!!! I am finding hidden inuendo's in EVERYTHING!!! :lol:
> 
> *Pretty lame wasn't it!! So how is Jemsicle?? *
> 
> Grrrr! :lol:
> 
> *S'arite, I know I'm a mahoosive heifer!! I'm ahem, bulking, *cough*!!!* :lol: :lol:
> 
> You most certainly are NOT! your new avi is lovely! lucky J!
> 
> He is doubley lucky cos your so dedicated to helping him, I can only wish that my gf is the same way with me if I ever decided to compete


----------



## W33BAM

You most certainly are NOT! your new avi is lovely! lucky J!

He is doubley lucky cos your so dedicated to helping him, I can only wish that my gf is the same way with me if I ever decided to compete

Awe bless ya Robble!!! You are now my new BFFL!!!


----------



## robc

W33BAM said:


> You most certainly are NOT! your new avi is lovely! lucky J!
> 
> He is doubley lucky cos your so dedicated to helping him, I can only wish that my gf is the same way with me if I ever decided to compete
> 
> Awe bless ya Robble!!! You are now my new BFFL!!!


  :thumb:


----------



## robc

I'm going to go and watch some more 24! I am at episode 14 or so and its getting really good!


----------



## solidcecil

Hey! not sure what everyone is talking about but i wana join in!


----------



## solidcecil

guess no one want to talk to me then :crying:


----------



## Goose

Nom nom oats and dirty cheap weight gainer protein


----------



## W33BAM

Oops sorry, was busy cooking food for after training!!

What you wanna talk about?? Know any good 'new' quad excersizes.....??


----------



## solidcecil

hey erm squats! there quite new


----------



## robisco11

Sissy squats!!!!!


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> Oops sorry, was busy cooking food for after training!!
> 
> What you wanna talk about?? Know any good 'new' quad excersizes.....??


Overdose on a bottle of laxative&#8230;

Drink 5 litres of water straight.. Run to the middle of a field and watch your quads do the Mr motivator workout!!


----------



## solidcecil

achully lunges! i dont know many people that do them but i find they really work for me


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> achully lunges! i dont know many people that do them but i find they really work for me


i did them yesterday

paying for it today!!!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i did them yesterday
> 
> paying for it today!!!


yeah i got a new pb on them yesterday! my legs are killing. hate to think what they are going to be like tomorrow! but it will be worth it when my legs are chaffing together:thumb: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Yeah I do quats, ass to the grass! I like sissy squats and wide footed squats. I prefer free squats as I feel my ass grows too much with assisted!

I also do romanian leg extentions, lunges, one legged squat/lunges, leg press, side split squats (sore on the ole hips though!) and unfortunately don't have a hack squat in my gym 

Edit: not all on the same night!! I alternate them!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> hey erm squats! there quite new


what do you know about squats 'so not solid' aka gypo aka mr lunger:tongue:

EDIT: oh yeah posted that before I read your bragging posts about lunges as well pmsl

...I think the bam has pretty much got you licked on the quads exercises then


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> Yeah I do quats, ass to the grass! I like sissy squats and wide footed squats. I prefer free squats as I feel my ass grows too much with assisted!
> 
> I also do romanian leg extentions, lunges, one legged squat/lunges, leg press, side split squats (sore on the ole hips though!) and unfortunately don't have a hack squat in my gym
> 
> Edit: not all on the same night!! I alternate them!


show us your feckin legs then :tt2:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> show us your feckin legs then :tt2:


HaaHaa!! I canna, the only pics I have of them I'm in me undies.... and those are small!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

achully i love squats, just fancied a change k?

and lunges are great at building my massive wheels!


----------



## Jem

have a picture of yours instead then !!!!


----------



## Goose

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! I canna, the only pics I have of them I'm in me undies.... and those are small!! :whistling: :lol:


How about we move this onto the Adult Lounge laaaaayyydeeess. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! I canna, the only pics I have of them I'm in me undies.... and those are small!! :whistling: :lol:


 *you dirty little devil bam - who are those pics for* *- j has you in the flesh right there ????* :confused1:



Goose said:


> How about we move this onto the Adult Lounge laaaaayyydeeess. :whistling:


 *god loves a trier *


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> have a picture of yours instead then !!!!


mine? i havent achuly got any pics of my legs.

not all 3 of them anyway:whistling::laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Jem said:


> *you dirty little devil bam - who are those pics for* *- j has you in the flesh right there ????* :confused1:


Just wee progress pix hun, nothing seedy!

Although I do like to mail them to him when he's working late on the door... just to wind him up like!!

He sure seems to get home quicker! Funny that!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> mine? i havent achuly got any pics of my legs.
> 
> not all 3 of them anyway:whistling::laugh:


*oh cecil you are such a dirty boi .......* :rockon:



W33BAM said:


> Just wee progress pix hun, nothing seedy!
> 
> Although I do like to mail them to him when he's working late on the door... just to wind him up like!!
> 
> He sure seems to get home quicker! Funny that!!! :lol:


*I am sure they are honey !!! * :whistling: * erm yep I wonder why ....now that is just cruel - he is spending the night trying to stay sane when surrounded by a load of p!ssed up fools and you enhance his mood by sending randy pics of yourself ----oooh you are a harsh woman ---will have to pm you for hints and tips ---I am far too soft and snuggly * :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

Acht he LOVES it!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> guess no one want to talk to me then :crying:


Correct :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Correct :thumb:


why are you mean to me?

is it because i refused to sleep with you? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> why are you mean to me?
> 
> is it because i refused to sleep with you? :confused1:


I seem to remember it went something like this: "Take me Ian take me, you big hunk of a man" then u got all upset when I said I couldnt as you would never be able to ride a bike again :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I seem to remember it went something like this: "Take me Solid take me, you big hunk of a man" then i got all upset when you said you couldnt as i would never be able to ride a bike again :cursing:


^^^


----------



## IanStu

So I see there is talk about your legs...when ya gettin them out for viewing purpose?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> So I see there is talk about your legs...when ya gettin them out for viewing purpose?


haha i ent got no pics will take some soon!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha i ent got no pics will take some soon!


Good boy...and that little problem I had this morning...got it sorted at the gym this afternoon...showers arn't just for geting clean in :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Good boy...and that little problem I had this morning...got it sorted at the gym this afternoon...showers arn't just for geting clean in :whistling:


haha rememind me never to go to your gym. my gym hasent even got showers! lol and no lock on the toilet :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha rememind me never to go to your gym. my gym hasent even got showers! lol and no lock on the toilet :laugh:


LOL...pretty hardcore place then...do they just throw a bucket of iced water over u and send u on your way


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL...pretty hardcore place then...do they just throw a bucket of iced water over u and send u on your way


haha not even that. you just have to ring out your sweat towel over yourself to get clean! :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Good boy...and that little problem I had this morning...got it sorted at the gym this afternoon...showers arn't just for geting clean in :whistling:


OMFGops: :w00t: :w00t: :blink: :blush: :gun_bandana: : :thumbdown: :wacko: nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo Ian NNNNNOOOOOO


----------



## D_MMA

evenin all. hammered shoulders at gym, ate loads, now im bored!


----------



## Jem

no excitement here either - I am going on sunbed in moment then reading me book !


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> no excitement here either - I am going on sunbed in moment then reading me book !


Hey when did you become silver! suits ya! sexeh! :thumb:


----------



## robc

Evening all, evenin dave how do mate?

Was given a sample of this to try.

OH MY LORDY. Unfortunately I timed it a little wrong and it kicked in about halfway thru my session but daaaamn I felt like I could go on forever! I did more sets than I should have to be honest and had to miss the cardio but felt like I could have cained it and then some. Don't feel jittery or anything like that just sort of hyped, focused and up for it 

My training partner was like WTF when I said you get my bag out the locker I'll meet you outside, he was cained but I carried on haha.

I want more of this sh1t.


----------



## Jungle

you silvers dont belong here! quit hogging the thread space!!


----------



## cellaratt

Jungle said:


> you silvers dont belong here! quit hogging the thread space!!


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> you silvers dont belong here! quit hogging the thread space!!


Check out who is the first poster in this little thread mate. (not the OP, the one after that)


----------



## robc

cellaratt said:


>


gold is the color.... (spelled in US english for your benefit  )

...

...

of wee!

:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Just wee progress pix hun, nothing seedy!
> 
> Although I do like to mail them to him when he's working late on the door... just to wind him up like!!
> 
> He sure seems to get home quicker! Funny that!!! :lol:


MAIL them? Does Johnny boy have a sodding i-phone too?

Man those things are the work of the devil I never understand why anyone has them they're nothing but a pain in the @rse lol....

Who in their right mind in this day and age makes a sodding phone that cant send or receive MMS..... 

(or even bluetooth I understand..... useless!)

How u supposed to send the object of your affections nuddy pics with no MMS.... and dont say email.... bugger that its too much flipping hassle!!!!!!

"oh hang on while I just go switch on my laptop, bluetooth the pic to the laptop (cos NORMAL phones can do that) and send an email....

Yawn! The moment has passed pmsl....

ps..... loving your work though as always my little angel :thumb:


----------



## robc

Every new mobile phone can send MMS!

EDIT: well ok apart from the ultra budget 20 quid pay as you go thingies haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

robc said:


> Every new mobile phone can send MMS!
> 
> EDIT: well ok apart from the ultra budget 20 quid pay as you go thingies haha


....and i-phones.... lol


----------



## robc

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and i-phones.... lol


Really, oh dear that's bad.

I hate Apple, people rave about Ipods n that but I know the score with technology and Ipods are SH1T. unreliable pieces of poo!

:lol:


----------



## Jungle

robc said:


> Check out who is the first poster in this little thread mate. (not the OP, the one after that)


A thread veteran...can I tell people I know you???? :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

robc said:


> Really, oh dear that's bad.
> 
> I hate Apple, people rave about Ipods n that but I know the score with technology and Ipods are SH1T. unreliable pieces of poo!
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> A thread veteran...can I tell people I know you???? :cool2:


No.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Yes I did detect your sarcasm, the needle went off the chart!)


----------



## Jungle

robc said:


> No.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (Yes I did detect your sarcasm, the needle went off the chart!)


Dammit! I'll find some friends on the welcome board


----------



## Jungle

Fair enough though, you've stuck with this thread. Are you on the silver thread too?


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> Fair enough though, you've stuck with this thread. Are you on the silver thread too?


Nar matey I keep it real here!

don't go to teh welcome board! your more than welcome here :thumb:


----------



## Jungle

You know your roots, thats what I like to see!


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> You know your roots, thats what I like to see!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jungle

Bedtime, night all


----------



## cellaratt

I went straight to Gold so I never really got the chance to walks amongst the mere mortals...


----------



## robc

cellaratt said:


> I went straight to Gold so I never really got the chance to walks amongst the mere mortals...


 

nn jungle!


----------



## solidcecil

hey robc. good to see some people are still up


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> hey robc. good to see some people are still up


ez mate hows it goin, see my earlier post about AN's RPM, tried it tonight, was crazy! only just comign back down to earth :lol:

I'm goin back off to watch more 24!


----------



## solidcecil

haha yeah i see that. certanly gives you a boost, but not suree about making me stronger etc.. how many did you take? all 5?


----------



## welshrager

dam, how do u become in such a cool bronze club clan ? how long u gotta be member for ?


----------



## solidcecil

welshrager said:


> dam, how do u become in such a cool bronze club clan ? how long u gotta be member for ?


FECK OFF your not bronze!!! haha erm not sure on that one its all got to do with time/posts/reps.

i should be silver soon, if jem turned today! not that far behind her except on the posts because she dont shut up! (dont tell her i said that, il get told off)

love ya jem:whistling:


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah i see that. certanly gives you a boost, but not suree about making me stronger etc.. how many did you take? all 5?


LOL nah just 3!! oh my days if I taken all five I reckon I would have spazzed out.

@welshrager, keep posting! soon enough you will be bronze :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

cellaratt said:


> I went straight to Gold so I never really got the chance to walks amongst the mere mortals...


Ditto :cool2:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Just ordered some Bulkpowders flavouring.

I can't get over how minging pea protein is.

30 mins after I drank it and im still literally struggling to keep it down!

Not Good!


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## IanStu

Morning Rick....I'm just off to work...I'll be back on in a while....hows things with u.....just a quick weather update: the sun is out here although wispy clouds are starting to appear and we are expecting precipitation on higher ground...right i'll be back in a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Rickski, IanStu


----------



## solidcecil

morning all and ianstu

hows everyone, its quite hot already!


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Solid

Not too bad here but ican see it gettin hotter closer to dinner.

Off work till tuesday after today!


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> Mornin Solid
> 
> Not too bad here but ican see it gettin hotter closer to dinner.
> 
> Off work till tuesday after today!


good good yeah i think its gona be warm again today!

cool yeah im off work at the moment aswel:whistling:


----------



## bowen86

good morning!!!


----------



## solidcecil

morning bow

you good?


----------



## D_MMA

your always off work bro lol


----------



## bowen86

aye mate, weighted this morning (lossing weight btw) now under 14st! was 15st 8lb now 13st 13lbs

i owe a lot to this site!

ha!

you good mate?


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> your always off work bro lol


haha no im not. i can kinda remember the last time i worked! 



bowen86 said:


> aye mate, weighted this morning (lossing weight btw) now under 14st! was 15st 8lb now 13st 13lbs
> 
> i owe a lot to this site!
> 
> ha!
> 
> you good mate?


thats good going mate:thumb:

well done! :thumb:

yeah im alright still feeling tired though!


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> your always off work bro lol


being off work, is his work...its a hard job but someone has to do it!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> being off work, is his work...its a hard job but someone has to do it!


haha thats very true, if the stress gets too much i might have to take a break and go and work for a week or two just to chill out. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

I don't believe it...I've just been stung by a fcukin wasp..WTF...just flew straight at me and stung me on back of neck and its still in the room somewhere....I was in a good mood..thats ruined that :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I don't believe it...I've just been stung by a fcukin wasp..WTF...just flew straight at me and stung me on back of neck and its still in the room somewhere....I was in a good mood..thats ruined that :cursing:


go sting him back


----------



## Goose

I'd eat the fcuking bastard!


----------



## IanStu

The stings come up in a great big lump....its ruining my perfect looks...if it gets any bigger I'll look like quasimodo :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

go and headbut him!


----------



## solidcecil

im achully starting to get bored of not working now!


----------



## dingosteve

Goose said:


> I'd eat the fcuking bastard!


hahahahahaha:thumb:


----------



## Goose

I could never get bored of not working. Im bored of working!!


----------



## D_MMA

make th ewasp watch you eat its legs one my one hahaha

Goose im the same bro i hate working,

the only time im having fun is either training, eating, fighting or hangin out the back of a bird.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah but everyone else is at work so im jsut at my house all day on ma todd.

watching this morning atm!


----------



## Goose

I wasn't put on this earth to sit behind a desk and work..

I should be a millionaire or something.. Wouldn't that be nice eh! Wake up win the lottery and never have to work again.. SWEET 

But that's never going to happen


----------



## dingosteve

DaveI said:


> make th ewasp watch you eat its legs one my one hahaha
> 
> Goose im the same bro i hate working,
> 
> the only time im having fun is either training, eating, fighting or hangin out the back of a bird.


Hanging out the back of a bird !

CLASSIC LINE!


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> the only time im having fun is either training, eating, fighting or hangin out the back of a bird.


LOL its ideal we all aspire to yet few achieve...still its a good motto for life

:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im achully starting to get bored of not working now!


Well do what you normaly do....go and hang around on street corners in those tight little shorts you wear....you might get a bit of passing trade..there are loads of desperate people out there...and I'm sure the cash will come in handy

:bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Well do what you normaly do....go and hang around on street corners in those tight little shorts you wear....you might get a bit of passing trade..there are loads of desperate people out there...and I'm sure the cash will come in handy
> 
> :bounce:


yeah might just do that. legs still aching tho


----------



## W33BAM

KJW said:


> Longtime Bam!
> 
> How do?


All good fella, you?? Nice weather oot your yonder?? Its lovely again up her, cloudy but sunny! I'll take sun in any form!! :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> MAIL them? Does Johnny boy have a sodding i-phone too? He shaw does! Magical things these i-phones Zar!
> 
> Man those things are the work of the devil I never understand why anyone has them they're nothing but a pain in the @rse lol.... 'Til you have one and shudder at the thought of the travesty if you're ever parted from it.... or drop it doon the loo, or accidentaly drap kick it aboot a multi story carp park!!!!
> 
> Who in their right mind in this day and age makes a sodding phone that cant send or receive MMS.....  You can receive them, just need to bob online to retrieve and as the i-phone is so bl00dy wonderful this process only takes a min!
> 
> (or even bluetooth I understand..... useless!) Tis true!
> 
> How u supposed to send the object of your affections nuddy pics with no MMS.... and dont say email.... bugger that its too much flipping hassle!!!!!!
> 
> "oh hang on while I just go switch on my laptop, bluetooth the pic to the laptop (cos NORMAL phones can do that) and send an email....
> 
> Yawn! The moment has passed pmsl....
> 
> No no, not at all. All you have to do is take said picature and send. Done pronto. No faffin aboot, just select photo (either from downloaded album0which takes about 30 seconds- or take a picture with the phone) then touch the screen, send picture, chose address. DONE! No more hassle than a normal poverty spec phone!!!! :thumb:
> 
> ps..... loving your work though as always my little angel :thumb:


Thanks babelicious, I knew you would approve!!! Miss ya xxx


----------



## IanStu

Right I'm off to gym...shoulders and biceps today...can't hit left bicep too hard, got a niggling pain that stops me lifting heavy, i'll still try though....whats everyone else training today...report back later...cheery


----------



## IanStu

Right back from gym....see nobody has bothered to post anything on here in nearly 2 hours...bunch of useless lazy goodfornothing layabout bastards (I mean that in a loving way)

Anyways did shoulders as stated, went OK but having problems with left elbow and bicep so had to get help to get DB into position for presses...bicep curls were virtualy impossible as pain was to great...starting to get a bit worried about it as I've had the pain for months....Doc told me I had to rest it, no idea what that means so I just ignored her...I'm sure it'll miraculously get better any day.

I'm posting this fascinating info here as I don't have a journal as can't be @rsed to do one....any protests about using this thread as a suragate journal will be ignored


----------



## robisco11

afternoon people

just back from the gym, nice little session!

everyone gooooooood!?


----------



## W33BAM

Christ where is everyone today???? There's tumble weed flying abootski everywhere. Don't tell me you actually all have lives outside UK-M?? HaaHaa!!


----------



## IanStu

W33BAM said:


> Christ where is everyone today???? There's tumble weed flying abootski everywhere. Don't tell me you actually all have lives outside UK-M?? HaaHaa!!


Ive absolutely no life at all outside UK-M..its blasmphemy to sugest such a thing


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afternoon people
> 
> just back from the gym, nice little session!
> 
> everyone gooooooood!?


Hi Robi, what did you train today?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hi Robi, what did you train today?


nice chest n bi's session, felt pretty good!

you trained today?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> nice chest n bi's session, felt pretty good!
> 
> you trained today?


/\ /\ /\ yeah mate...see about 5 post up...shoulders and biceps!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> /\ /\ /\ yeah mate...see about 5 post up...shoulders and biceps!


ahh yeh i see

not good on the injury front?

and, get a journal up!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> ahh yeh i see
> 
> not good on the injury front?
> 
> and, get a journal up!!


can't be @rsed to do a journal...I know I wouldnt keep it going...anyway I think there's already enough on this site already!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> can't be @rsed to do a journal...I know I wouldnt keep it going...anyway I think there's already enough on this site already!


fair play, im doing alrite updating mine at the minute...how long it will last i dont know!!


----------



## W33BAM

IanStu said:


> Ive absolutely no life at all outside UK-M..its blasmphemy to sugest such a thing


I know I know, I hang my head in shame! :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Hello team how are we all on this fine evening, work for me in 1 hour until 5 in the morning, what you all up to?


----------



## Stork

sup guise, anyone know where I can get some ephedrine?? I bought from forzadirect.com before, they seemed alright but i wanna know if anyone knows anything better.


----------



## WRT

Howdy peeps!


----------



## Jem

Evening anyone about !


----------



## WRT

I am


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I am


*How are you lovely ?*


----------



## W33BAM

It's tres quiet in here the day...... :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

howdey all!

hows you rif raf?

oh and ianstu i dont reconise you now with you new avi!

but still looking great


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh and ianstu i dont reconise you now with you new avi!
> 
> * but still looking great*


Cheers pal...always said you were very perceptive :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Right I'm off to bed...very quite tonight...quite all day in fact...sleep well folks


----------



## solidcecil

night night sweetie


----------



## Falcone

Hey Bronzers! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Falcone said:


> Hey Bronzers! :thumbup1:


Evening mate!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all for the morning

I wont be online now till sunday night as im at the vauxhall show for the weekend, take it easy bronzers


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

DaveI said:


> Morning all for the morning
> 
> I wont be online now till sunday night as im at the vauxhall show for the weekend, take it easy bronzers


Take care bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone

hows we all?

feeling bronze today?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone
> 
> hows we all?
> 
> feeling bronze today?


Morning beautiful.....I'm good...feeling very bronze....but don't think you'll be bronze for much longer...then of course you'll have to go to silver thread, where nobody talks!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Morning beautiful.....I'm good...feeling very bronze....but don't think you'll be bronze for much longer...then of course you'll have to go to silver thread, where nobody talks!


good good.

yeah i know il be silver soon. but dont worry i will still stay in the bronze thread becasue im bronze at heart! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Phew....thought I was gonna lose you!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Phew....thought I was gonna lose you!


na dont worry how could i leave you!

plus the silvers never do anything!

Brilliant Bronzes:thumb:

Serious Silvers:crying:


----------



## clairey.h

morning all.................

off for cardio only soon as shoulder still hurts....................... :crying: :crying:

not happy with it, cant even change gear in my car without it pulling.........................................

so whats everyone else doing on this miserable day that has no sunshine.......................... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> na dont worry how could i leave you!
> 
> plus the silvers never do anything!
> 
> Brilliant Bronzes:thumb:
> 
> Serious Silvers:crying:


oi im silver but have stuck to my roots.............. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

morning claire yeah i dont mind silvers that still stay true bronzers! 

aw shoulder playing up? it getting any better?


----------



## Jem

MORNING !!!! MISSED MEEEEE ?????


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> MORNING !!!! MISSED MEEEEE ?????


NO

only joking i have been just sitting on here all night waiting for you to come back online!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> MORNING !!!! MISSED MEEEEE ?????


Yeaaahh...of course we missed you...who did you say you were again?


----------



## IanStu

Cecil...wil you stop posting things at exactly the same time as me please!


----------



## Jem

hmmmm not fair !!! I thought you would all be pining away - instead you just turned - became homosexuals and declared love to each other .......


----------



## Jem

You just did it to me Ian - cross over posts - they are so very annoying !!! ..maybe if I just shup up for a second it would not keep happening to moi !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hmmmm not fair !!! I thought you would all be pining away - instead you just turned - *became* homosexuals and declared love to each other .......


ian's always been one!

hes just trying to turn me to the darkside!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hmmmm not fair !!! I thought you would all be pining away - instead you just turned - became homosexuals and declared love to each other .......


Yes Cecil is grooming me...my mother warned me about men like that


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Cecil...wil you stop posting things at exactly the same time as me please!


well i posted mine first its you fault!!

now go back under the rock you crawled from!

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

you are both in denial !!


----------



## IanStu

Your avi just changed...love it...looking hot as usual!


----------



## Jem

I AM SILVER ha ha :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you are both in denial !!


no no im straight STRAIGHT I TELL YOU!!!! :cursing: :cursing:

 :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh thanks Ian - you know how to make a girl smile on a sh!tty day !!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Oh thanks Ian - you know how to make a girl smile on a sh!tty day !!


aw yeah just read about that council tax thing. they trying to get you to pay again!? :cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> no no im straight STRAIGHT I TELL YOU!!!! :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


Its nothing to be ashamed of - you should celebrate your gayness - not deny it - what is that doing for the movement ?? Its folk like you let the whole side down - people have fought for years to get equality and there you go pushing it all back again :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Its nothing to be ashamed of - you should celebrate your gayness - not deny it - what is that doing for the movement ?? Its folk like you let the whole side down - people have fought for years to get equality and there you go pushing it all back again :cursing:


haha i might start wearing my rainbow with pride!

to anyone reading this i am achully staright! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> to anyone reading this i am achully staright! :lol:


PMSL :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Liked your little disclaimer on the end pmsl

Yes - it has my name and my ex's on it - I paid it when we split up, I moved out - they traced me again for it - I paid again - now they have come back 6 yrs later - it is a scam - I have been looking into it and it has happened to countless other people !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Liked your little disclaimer on the end pmsl
> 
> Yes - it has my name and my ex's on it - I paid it when we split up, I moved out - they traced me again for it - I paid again - now they have come back 6 yrs later - it is a scam - I have been looking into it and it has happened to countless other people !!!


lol

thats not good then, isnt there any way you can prove that you have payed it?


----------



## IanStu

Jem...the incompetance of beurocracy, beggars belief..its like trying to deal with a brick wall...you have my sympathy I have been through similar things many times, with my house and my business!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> lol
> 
> thats not good then, isnt there any way you can prove that you have payed it?





IanStu said:


> Jem...the incompetance of beurocracy, beggars belief..its like trying to deal with a brick wall...you have my sympathy I have been through similar things many times, with my house and my business!


when I get my teeth into it then it will all get sorted I just hate having to deal with sh!te like this :cursing: :cursing: thanks folks

Now, onto cheerier things

*ITS FRIDAY * :thumb: :beer:

*NB: we are like the 3 amigos - where has everyone else gone * :confused1:


----------



## Jem

And cecil - you thought that thread on milk was about the new gay rights film with sean penn in it didnt you poofter !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> And cecil - you thought that thread on milk was about the new gay rights film with sean penn in it didnt you poofter !


SSHHHH!!

no:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *NB: we are like the 3 amigos - where has everyone else gone * :confused1:


Yeah we're gonna have to arrange a threesome...not quite sure what will go where though..its a worry :innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yeah we're gonna have to arrange a threesome...not quite sure what will go where though..its a worry :innocent:


ermm

Jem-Cecil-Ian

that way i get the best of both worlds :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl - I think we are all in trouble when Ian gets access to the AL ....think the weemans may have a new willing and eager student though !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl - I think we are all in trouble when Ian gets access to the AL ....think the weemans may have a new willing and eager student though !


haha should pass him name on.

so it looks like it just me and you now then:thumb:


----------



## Jem

I think he is trying to get access !!!!

oh well I am sure we will cope alone ...........


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I think he is trying to get access !!!!
> 
> oh well I am sure we will cope alone ...........


lol

yeah might just be able to surive without ian.

:bounce:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I think he is trying to get access !!!!
> 
> oh well I am sure we will cope alone ...........


 Your never alone on here.. some one is always watching :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Just got offered a job 

9-5, start Monday.

Thank God, was beginning to think i was unemployable!


----------



## solidcecil

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just got offered a job
> 
> 9-5, start Monday.
> 
> Thank God, was beginning to think i was unemployable!


well done mate!

is that you new boss in you avi?


----------



## IanStu

Hey...I'm still in the room..can't believe I've been dumped...thrown out with the garbage...

Hi Marty...how r u?


----------



## Goose

Well done mate!


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Your never alone on here.. some one is always watching :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I never would have thought it !!! thats what I have to remind myself every time I think about picking my knickers out of my ass when I am walking along the road .....so unladylike :whistling:



Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just got offered a job
> 
> 9-5, start Monday.
> 
> Thank God, was beginning to think i was unemployable!


CONGRATS MATE - REALLY GOOD NEWS :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Hey...I'm still in the room..can't believe I've been dumped...thrown out with the garbage...
> 
> Hi Marty...how r u?


 Haha.. dont worry they will miss you if your gone for to long!! Im good.... well apart from the dreaded leg session tonight!! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just got offered a job
> 
> 9-5, start Monday.
> 
> Thank God, was beginning to think i was unemployable!


Congratulations...whats the job


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hey...I'm still in the room..can't believe I've been dumped...thrown out with the garbage...
> 
> Hi Marty...how r u?


He dragged me behind the sofa when you were making your cup of tea :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I never would have thought it !!! thats what I have to remind myself every time I think about picking my knickers out of my ass when I am walking along the road .....so unladylike :whistling:


hahaha what you like!!! but i have the same problem:whistling:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Congratulations...whats the job


jobs a job these days Ian :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I never would have thought it !!! thats what I have to remind myself every time I think about picking my knickers out of my ass when I am walking along the road .....so unladylike :whistling:


:laugh: stop please im getting vey excited here picturing you with your chest hair in cornrows and pulling your pants out of your crack! :wub:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> hahaha what you like!!! but i have the same problem:whistling:


I want the hard evidence :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now ...you asked for that smut so dont go accusing me of anything :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Haha.. dont worry they will miss you if your gone for to long!! Im good.... well apart from the dreaded leg session tonight!! :cursing:


Yeah I hate leg day...but feels good when you fininsh!


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> :laugh: stop please im getting vey excited here picturing you with your chest hair in cornrows and pulling your pants out of your crack! :wub:


 Not sure about the cornrows on chest thing thow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :laugh: stop please im getting vey excited here picturing you with your chest hair in cornrows and pulling your pants out of your crack! :wub:


I paint such a pretty pic of myself dont I - no wonder everyone wants me :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Goose

These thread moves waaaaay to quickly.. dont you think they should have an instant chat thing?


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I want the hard evidence :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now ...you asked for that smut so dont go accusing me of anything :innocent:


 :lol: :lol: I never asked for smut but i am sure i have been caught several times on CCTV :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> He dragged me behind the sofa when you were making your cup of tea :cursing: :ban:


Yeah he did the same to me last week...he's an animal!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I paint such a pretty pic of myself dont I - no wonder everyone wants me :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Yeah I hate leg day...but feels good when you fininsh!


 Yeah i get a good feeling when it done!! as long as i have been sick :lol: Im dreading sitting on the plane tomorrow with hurty legs. :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> These thread moves waaaaay to quickly.. dont you think they should have an instant chat thing?


Yes I'm at work...so I can't keep up!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yeah he did the same to me last week...he's an animal!


i just cant help it sorry all this talk has got me all flustered!


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I paint such a pretty pic of myself dont I - no wonder everyone wants me :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


 :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> :lol: :lol: I never asked for smut but i am sure i have been caught several times on CCTV :whistling:


Oooh - you're in the wrong thread then - we are free loving here Marty !!! men-women; women-women, men-men - anything goes with those 2 categories


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Yes I'm at work...so I can't keep up!


 Me to :cursing:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> Oooh - you're in the wrong thread then - we are free loving here Marty !!! men-women; women-women, men-men - anything goes with those 2 categories


 haha.. sounds like my kinda forum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Cheers Folks :thumb:

Haha SC, lets hope not.

Outsourcing company, will be doing Customer Service for Sky :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Oooh - you're in the wrong thread then - we are free loving here Marty !!! men-women; women-women, men-men - anything goes with those 2 categories


correct thats just how we roll in here!

:cool2:


----------



## Jem

I am supposed to be working but its friday - who does work on a friday ? I have sent 2 emails ....ffs isnt that enough !!

......Hoping the boss has not developed BBing as a hobby & is not reading this!----chances are slim to non-existent but knowing my week.....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I am supposed to be working but its friday - who does work on a friday ? I have sent 2 emails ....ffs isnt that enough !!
> 
> ......Hoping the boss has not developed BBing as a hobby & is not reading this!----chances are slim to non-existent but knowing my week.....


yeah do some work!! what kind of exsample are you setting!

tut tut:nono:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I am supposed to be working but its friday - who does work on a friday ? I have sent 2 emails ....ffs isnt that enough !!
> 
> ......Hoping the boss has not developed BBing as a hobby & is not reading this!----chances are slim to non-existent but knowing my week.....


 Same here.. your in brum i see:thumb:.. where do you work and train


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Same here.. your in brum i see:thumb:.. where do you work and train


I work from home :thumb: - offices are in Dudley, Coleshill and Putney, I dont need to go in much more than once per month soo that's cool !

I train at Ironworks :tongue: Can see you train on Tyburn Rd but where do you work ?


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I work from home :thumb: - offices are in Dudley, Coleshill and Putney, I dont need to go in much more than once per month soo that's cool !
> 
> I train at Ironworks :tongue: Can see you train on Tyburn Rd but where do you work ?


 I work in Birmingham next door to the Gym which is handy:thumb: I train with Warren Dyson who owns the gym which is cool!!

Ironworks ay.. :laugh:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah do some work!! what kind of exsample are you setting!
> 
> tut tut:nono:


it was your idea to sit on here all day and night and never go to work - I still get paid for it though :laugh:

...not that I am gloating you understand:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Cheers Folks :thumb:
> 
> Haha SC, lets hope not.
> 
> Outsourcing company, will be doing Customer Service for Sky :thumbup1:


Cool...well if your in sky customer services can I get my complaint in now...I don't like the new operating system on my HD box...its slower and more cumbersome than the old one...could you get it changed please....thanks


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> it was your idea to sit on here all day and night and never go to work - I still get paid for it though :laugh:
> 
> ...not that I am gloating you understand:whistling:


thats it go on gloat!!!

:crying:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Cool...well if your in sky customer services can I get my complaint in now...I don't like the new operating system on my HD box...its slower and more cumbersome than the old one...could you get it changed please....thanks


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA welcome back to the world of customer complaints Gerry!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> I work in Birmingham next door to the Gym which is handy:thumb: I train with Warren Dyson who owns the gym which is cool!! *oh sounds good - I have never been there actually but is supposed to be a good gym !*
> 
> Ironworks ay.. :laugh:


 * You know it then !*


----------



## solidcecil

my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


get off me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


Are we alowed to ask why..?


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Cool...well if your in sky customer services can I get my complaint in now...I don't like the new operating system on my HD box...its slower and more cumbersome than the old one...could you get it changed please....thanks


I quite like the new set up.. but yeah it is slow!..


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> get off me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

i can bearly stand up atm!

we might have to put our 3sum off until next week!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> get off me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL :laugh::laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Are we alowed to ask why..?


6sets of very heavy deadlifts


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :lol:
> 
> i can bearly stand up atm!
> 
> we might have to put our 2sum off until next week!


2sum WTF.... :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> 2sum WTF.... :cursing:


oh sorry i ment 3sum

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :lol:
> 
> i can bearly stand up atm!
> 
> we might have to put our 2sum off until next week!





IanStu said:


> 2sum WTF.... :cursing:


look you are causing trouble now gypo !!!! :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> look you are causing trouble now gypo !!!! :whistling:


haha we will just have to try and ditch him somewere :lol:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> * You know it then !*


*
Yeah i know ironworks.. Paul (UKBFF lightweight champ ) trains there dont he?? Yeah ironworks is a good gym and we have a good bit of banter with them at the shows! Ironworks took a lot of trophies at last years midlands classic (which Warren promotes) You got some good guys there!!*


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Yeah i know ironworks.. Paul (UKBFF lightweight champ ) trains there dont he?? Yeah ironworks is a good gym and we have a good bit of banter with them at the shows! Ironworks took a lot of trophies at last years midlands classic (which Warren promotes) You got some good guys there!!


*erm yeah I know Paul slightly pmsl ...........am training with him at the moment!*

*yes we certainly did !!! *

*its a good bunch of people and I am never short of help !*

*Oh well I will meet you there this year then !! wear a pink carnation ! *


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> *erm yeah I know Paul slightly pmsl ...........am training with him at the moment!*
> 
> *yes we certainly did !!! *
> 
> *its a good bunch of people and I am never short of help !*
> 
> *Oh well I will meet you there this year then !! wear a pink carnation ! *


 I will be even easier to find... I am competing there this year!! i will have to get you back stage.. tanning duties and all :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha we will just have to try and ditch him somewere :lol:


good job I'm hard of hearing, and can't hear that :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> good job I'm hard of hearing, and can't hear that :tongue:


haha thought so:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

KJW said:


> Morning all,
> 
> What's new?


Morning...hows you?


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> I will be even easier to find... I am competing there this year!! i will have to get you back stage.. tanning duties and all :whistling:


I am already on them - sure I can squeeze you in ...........ahem yes definitely will :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> good job I'm hard of hearing, and can't hear that :tongue:


 pmsl very good ian - on the ball today [eugh remembered you and the gym shower when I typed that :ban: ]



IanStu said:


> Morning...hows you?


and from me KJW - morning bud !


----------



## solidcecil

and a big hello from me KJW!


----------



## Jem

and he has given up and gone to play his guuuitar !!!


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I am already on them - sure I can squeeze you in ...........ahem yes definitely will :lol: :lol: :lol:


 haha right your booked.... hope your not to busy though.. i want a proper job doing:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

here we go just or you Jem as requested!






:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

wtf I cannot see anything - can you repost - what is it ?????? scared now !!!


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> haha right your booked.... hope your not to busy though.. i want a proper job doing:whistling:


Bloody hell..didnt take you long to snatch Jem while we werent looking...I may have to come along and supervise said tanning...just to ensure no funny business :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> haha right your booked.... hope your not to busy though.. i want a proper job doing:whistling:


Oh I will be very thorough - every nook and cranny :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Bloody hell..didnt take you long to snatch Jem while we werent looking...I may have to come along and supervise said tanning...just to ensure no funny business :bounce:


spoil sport :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> wtf I cannot see anything - can you repost - what is it ?????? scared now !!!







working?


----------



## Jem

No !!!! is it a jpeg - should be able to see them ?


----------



## solidcecil

there ya go do it the old fashioned way

probs not even funny anymore!


----------



## Jem

prob not - cannot see youtube coz of firewalls on company laptop !!! will look on home pc when back from the gym hunny


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Bloody hell..didnt take you long to snatch Jem while we werent looking...I may have to come along and supervise said tanning...just to ensure no funny business :bounce:


 haha strictly on a professional basis i promise:innocent:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> Oh I will be very thorough - every nook and cranny :thumb:


 ssshhhhh they are on to us!!


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> haha strictly on a professional basis i promise:innocent:


damn.....ahem *coughs* yep - purely helping a friend out with those important 'hard to reach' areas :bounce: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> damn.....ahem *coughs* yep - purely helping a friend out with those important 'hard to reach' areas :bounce: :bounce: :tongue:


OMG its getting worse...hope Cecil doesnt hear any of this...you know how jealous he gets!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> OMG its getting worse...hope Cecil doesnt hear any of this...you know how jealous he gets!


think he is sulking coz I could not watch the youtube clip - drrrrrrrreead to think what it was :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> think he is sulking coz I could not watch the youtube clip - drrrrrrrreead to think what it was :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


Well I tried to watch it and it crashed my computer....I think it was his evil plan to get rid of me!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Well I tried to watch it and it crashed my computer....I think it was his evil plan to get rid of me!


pmsl ---------ceciiiiillllll


----------



## Goose

You guys have verbal Diarrhoea


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> You guys have verbal Diarrhoea


ahem - I have heard you participate in the odd bit now and again goosey .....so whats your point ? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> You guys have verbal Diarrhoea


PMSL...funny but true :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl ---------ceciiiiillllll


im back!!

was just cooking some food

miss me?

what did i miss?


----------



## Jem

bet you looked up the spelling goose


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> ahem - I have heard you participate in the odd bit now and again goosey .....so whats your point ? :lol:


I go to a meeting, come back and theres like hundres of

"Reply to thread 'Bronze Members thread!" emails lol


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I go to a meeting, come back and theres like hundres of
> 
> "Reply to thread 'Bronze Members thread!" emails lol


haha - I had to cancel that !!! it was really stuffing up my emails :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> bet you looked up the spelling goose


Hense the capital D :thumb:

Google spells it Diarrhoea AND Diarrhea... hmmm


----------



## solidcecil

i repette did anyboy miss me?????


----------



## IanStu

Well sad losers...I'm off to gym...back day...be good while i'm away...and Marty hands off Jem...and don't even think about toying with Cecil...I'm watching you :beer:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i repette did anyboy miss me?????


Who r u?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Who r u?


 :crying:

and dont worry il keep a eye on everything in your absence


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :crying:
> 
> and dont worry il keep a eye on everything in your absence


Cheers Bro...bye


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Cheers Bro...bye


bye bye, do deads!


----------



## Jem

Me too - I am off to do delts I think !!!!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

IanStu said:


> Cool...well if your in sky customer services can I get my complaint in now...I don't like the new operating system on my HD box...its slower and more cumbersome than the old one...could you get it changed please....thanks


Im on it, might need to wait till I promoted though :thumbup1:

Give me a phone on mon, i'll see what I can do.


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Well sad losers...I'm off to gym...back day...be good while i'm away...and Marty hands off Jem...and don't even think about toying with Cecil...I'm watching you :beer:


 Right i am back had to cook my food.. 

Whats this about touching Gem :whistling: Like i said it strictly professional :innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> Right i am back had to cook my food..
> 
> Whats this about touching Gem :whistling: Like i said it strictly professional :innocent:


dont worry iv got my eyes on you marty!

and im off now gota go see a man about a dog will be back on later


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> dont worry iv got my eyes on you marty!
> 
> and im off now gota go see a man about a dog will be back on later


 Me to bro catch you later


----------



## WRT

Your king is here:laugh: how you all doing?


----------



## solidcecil

im back and WRT your not even bronze! :lol:


----------



## Goose

Lol ^^ Funny!


----------



## Goose

Oh and your all forgetting.. I am your King.. I may now be silver but a king doesn't step down unless defeated..


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Oh and your all forgetting.. I am your King.. I may now be silver but a king doesn't step down unless defeated..


no achully you can be king of silver if you want but for the mean time im the king of bronze!

now get on your knees and bow to your king!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> no achully you can be king of silver if you want but for the mean time im the king of bronze!
> 
> now get on your knees and bow to your king!


Well I do hate to burst your bubble dear friend but if read back a few hundred pages I am announced King. 

Now bend over and give me 20..


----------



## WRT

Goose said:


> Well I do hate to burst your bubble dear friend but if read back a few hundred pages I am announced King.
> 
> Now bend over and give me 20..


Jem said i'm the new king and i know i'm not even bronze


----------



## Goose

WRT said:


> Jem said i'm the new king and i know i'm not even bronze


Lol and who put Jem in charge? :lol:


----------



## WRT

Goose said:


> Lol and who put Jem in charge? :lol:


**** knows i just thought you were all her bitches:lol:


----------



## Goose

WRT said:


> **** knows i just thought you were all her bitches:lol:


:laugh: I aint no-ones bitch, nor do I share :thumbup1:

Theres enough Goosey for one girl to deal with


----------



## solidcecil

so its decided then im king!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> so its decided then im king!


zZzZzZzZzZzZz

.....Peasants!


----------



## IanStu

Stop panicking folks...*I'm back*...normal service is resumed.......

If you're all Kings whats that make me...and don't even fukcin think about saying Queen..or i'll be straight round and do unspeakable things with your crowns :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Stop panicking folks...*I'm back*...normal service is resumed.......
> 
> If you're all Kings whats that make me...and don't even fukcin think about saying Queen..or i'll be straight round and do unspeakable things with your crowns :bounce:


seen as though im the king you can be my queen:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> seen as though im the king you can be my queen:thumbup1:


You're all heart :thumbup1:

Anyways had a good back workout...but it was a bit lonely...none of the usual crowd was there...so there was no continual banter and p1ss taking...still all went well and back feels good :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> You're all heart :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyways had a good back workout...but it was a bit lonely...none of the usual crowd was there...so there was no continual banter and p1ss taking...still all went well and back feels good :thumb:


yeah i know

what usual crowd the guys that stand there and laugh at you? :laugh:

well im offski any ways got to go hit my delts in a bit, will be back after


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> what usual crowd the guys that stand there and laugh at you? :laugh:


No the guys that stand there in awe of me..silly boy 

Byeee have a good workout


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know
> 
> what usual crowd the guys that stand there and laugh at you? :laugh:
> 
> well im offski any ways got to go hit my delts in a bit, will be back after


Cecil have agreat workout, dig deep and keep nice form, im rooting for ya big man :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

afternoon!


----------



## heavyweight

robisco11 said:


> afternoon!


Easy


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afternoon!


Afternoon how u doin?


----------



## heavyweight

IanStu said:


> Afternoon how u doin?


Im eatin choc biscuits


----------



## IanStu

heavyweight said:


> Im eatin choc biscuits


cool..part of a strict calorie controlled diet I imagine!


----------



## Goose

Lol... High in protein I'd imagine!


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Lol... High in protein I'd imagine!


yeah...he must be cutting!


----------



## Jem

helloooo


----------



## IanStu

Hello....Jem...anybody....


----------



## Jem

hellooo


----------



## solidcecil

hey.

anybody there?


----------



## IanStu

Hellooooooooooooooo is there any body there.........


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Hello Folks


----------



## Rickski

Morning all!!!


----------



## clairey.h

morning all, what a miserable s0dding day.................

got a wedding to do later, had my summery dress all ready with my highest of heel, and guess what today it piddeling rains..........................

oh joy what luck  (sarcasm if you didnt catch it....lol)


----------



## IanStu

Morning everyone....joy of joys its raining...my garden was getting parched....I have over 100 hostas and it is a pain having to water them every day...downside is slugs and snails love these conditions.

Other downside is one of my sons has his football presentation this afternoon and its an open air affair...was gonna be a BBq and pig roast so don't know what will happen there....still I find thigs usualy turn out for the worse so I shant worry :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

now you want the sun to shine.................pmsl

I was getting tired of watering my plants as well, the hydrangas were doing my head in, as soon as ive watered them an hour later there drooping again.............them being in pots didnt help ethier........


----------



## IanStu

LOL I think we should start a gardening thread.......I'm a bit worried about my delphiniums, they are very tall and top heavy with flowers...I havent staked them and noticed this morning that they were leaning precariuosly with the weight of water on them...I'm at work now but expecting when I get home they will have snapped!


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl.............I have redone my whole garden in three years, as when I moved in all the bushes were no lie over 20ft tall, so bit by bit Ive taken evrything out bare a magnolia that is in the middle.....huge by the way and a holly tree, stated replanting last year so now its all starting to grow together...........

thing is when I go round the garden centre as you do, I keep seeing plants and think 'oh sh1t I dug that up last year' pmsl

getting there though.................so am very proud of my garden......... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## IanStu

sounds like you put in alot of work...I love magnolias, I know they only bloom for such a short time but they are spectacular when they do...I bought one last year...its pretty puny only about 5ft high...but I have high hopes.

I also have a huge holly tree which has got to big...so reluctantly I'm gonna cut it down this year...I dont want to but it is casting alot of shadow over the garden..not realy looking forward to that job but it's got to be done!


----------



## clairey.h

the problem is with a magnolia, its ethier dropping leaves, petals or the flower casings,

so it flowers for about 3 weeks but the rest of the year its making a mess......lol 

mine must be at least 10 foot each way in diameter so thats a lot of mess to clear up............


----------



## IanStu

Yeah thats true....

Hey folks get your gardening tips in the Bronze Thread :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

hey everybody. hows everyone on this fine day?

and ian did you get fb?


----------



## IanStu

No I cant get it to work...I'm gonna have another go today on another computer...does it not work through a firewall or something....everytime I try and sign in I get a popup message with some code and "connection failed"


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> No I cant get it to work...I'm gonna have another go today on another computer...does it not work through a firewall or something....everytime I try and sign in I get a popup message with some code and "connection failed"


oh not sure always works for me. :confused1:

what you up to today then, at work?


----------



## IanStu

yeah at work this morning then a football presentation for one of my sons this afternoon..but I think it might be cancelled because of the rain...and Saturday is the only day I dont go to the gym so will probably get withdrawl symtoms...what u upto


----------



## robisco11

morrrrrrning!


----------



## solidcecil

morning bro you good?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah at work this morning then a football presentation for one of my sons this afternoon..but I think it might be cancelled because of the rain...and Saturday is the only day I dont go to the gym so will probably get withdrawl symtoms...what u upto


oh yeah it tipping it down here!

haha yeah i dont know what to do with myself when im not at the gym

and might go see my dad for a bit today but yet again is tipping it down so i will see.


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> morrrrrrning!


Hellllloooooo


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> morning bro you good?


 aye im not bad thanks!

yourself?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> aye im not bad thanks!
> 
> yourself?


good yeah im alright apart from my back, triceps,shoulders and calves are all killing!

other than that fine :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hellllloooooo


hey you alrite?

****e day isnt it...


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> hey you alrite?
> 
> ****e day isnt it...


Yeah I'm fine...a bit damp!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> good yeah im alright apart from my back, triceps,shoulders and calves are all killing!
> 
> other than that fine :laugh:


You must be doing something right then if you're in that much pain


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> You must be doing something right then if you're in that much pain


yeah my calves are the worst! i was doing them on the leg press and when i pulled them back i was getting my mate to push down on it to stretch them right back futher then i could do myself and OUCH! good though


----------



## Jem

Morning who's about ???


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Morning who's about ???


morning hows you betty?


----------



## cellaratt

A big shout out from the USA...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Morning who's about ???


I'm about so no need to panick!


----------



## IanStu

cellaratt said:


> A big shout out from the USA...


HELLO USA!


----------



## cellaratt

IanStu said:


> HELLO USA!


you will have to excuse my tardiness it's only 6:30 am here...Hey wait a minute, this isn't the Gild members thread.. :confused1: ... :whistling: ...


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morning hows you betty?





cellaratt said:


> A big shout out from the USA...


*Ah cellaratt - nice to hear from you again - always great input from yourself - good morning *

*oh and yes ...morning to the rest of you ...... *



IanStu said:


> I'm about so no need to panick!


*Jeez I was getting worried that you might have gotten a life since yesterday .... *


----------



## Jem

cellaratt said:


> you will have to excuse my tardiness it's only 6:30 am here...Hey wait a minute, this isn't the *Gild* members thread.. :confused1: ... :whistling: ...


*we are all gilded lilies here - you know slightly tainted but not naughty enough to post in AL * :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *Ah cellaratt - nice to hear from you again - always great input from yourself - good morning *
> 
> *oh and yes ...morning to the rest of you ...... *
> 
> *Jeez I was getting worried that you might have gotten a life since yesterday .... *


thanks alot! HUMPH :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *Jeez I was getting worried that you might have gotten a life since yesterday .... *


Nope..no sign of life here


----------



## Jem

cellaratt said:


> you will have to excuse my tardiness it's only 6:30 am here...Hey wait a minute, this isn't the Gild members thread.. :confused1: ... :whistling: ...





solidcecil said:


> thanks alot! HUMPH :cursing:


well I cannot have you getting all complacent and taking my compliments for granted now can I - treat em mean - keep em keen & ssssh we have a VIP in the room [....not you Ian -Cella] :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

Jem said:


> *Ah cellaratt - nice to hear from you again - always great input from yourself - good morning *
> 
> *oh and yes ...morning to the rest of you ...... *


I try...:no:


----------



## robc

BOOM!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> thanks alot! HUMPH :cursing:


Ignore him....time of the month :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> BOOM!


BOOMATY BOOM!


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> BOOMATY BOOM!


lol

then you go SILLEH!!

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *well I cannot have you getting all complacent and taking my compliments for granted now can I - treat em mean - keep em keen *& ssssh we have a VIP in the room [....not you Ian or Cella but CECIL!!!]


yeah i supsose but still brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Jem

what on earth for Rob ????? is that 'cool'


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah i supsose but still brought a tear to my eye!


well just be careful and use a clean tissue to dry your eyes please


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> well just be careful and use a clean tissue to dry your eyes please


well ian sent me some of his so called 'recyled' tissues so il just use one of those

:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> well just be careful and use a clean tissue to dry your eyes please


yeah not those crusty ones shoved down the side of your bed!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well ian sent me some of his so called 'recyled' tissues so il just use one of those
> 
> :whistling:


Yes I saved em from my gym shower the other day...they have natural substances in them...very good for the skin!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yes I saved em from my gym shower the other day...they have natural substances in them...very good for the skin!


haha everytime i look at ur avi thats the first thing that comes to mind because i can see the shower in the background


----------



## Jem

erm I know I started that little thread - but can we stop now I might barf up my oats and pnut butter

cheers x


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha everytime i look at ur avi thats the first thing that comes to mind because i can see the shower in the background


good to know that the only image you have of me is [email protected] in the shower....those thoughts must keep you warm on the long cold nights :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm I know I started that little thread - but can we stop now I might barf up my oats and pnut butter
> 
> cheers x


yeah k what you wana talk about insted?

go on you make a nice convo then!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha everytime i look at ur avi thats the first thing that comes to mind because i can see the shower in the background


....eugh and he has a very *satisfied *look on his face - see how he is all smug ...............cant see his hands can we ???

....in the act ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm I know I started that little thread - but can we stop now I might barf up my oats and pnut butter
> 
> cheers x


ooppsss sorry Jem...won't mention it again!


----------



## Jem

if you cant beat them.....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> if you cant beat them.....


well it seems that ian can beat his

:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> cant see his hands can we ???....in the act ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


Don't want to ruin the illusion but they were holding the camera :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well it seems that ian can beat his
> 
> :whistling:


yep I left the door open for you on that one cecil - we make a great double act

Is your first name really cecil???

.....yep denial Ian


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yep I left the door open for you on that one cecil - we make a great double act
> 
> Is your first name really cecil???
> 
> .....yep denial Ian


haha thanks yeah we do.

and no unfortanly its not!

its Russell


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> and no unfortanly its not!
> 
> its Russell


Don't know which is worse :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> *Don't know which is worse Ian or Stu* :tongue:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Don't know which is worse :tongue:


 pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

LOL very funny....My real name is Ian Stuart...but I didnt want to use that so I cunningly disguised it!


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> haha everytime i look at ur avi thats the first thing that comes to mind because i can see the shower in the background


pmsl hadnt even noticed he had been takin pics of himself in the shower, if it was the gym one youll be getting funny looksees if people came in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> pmsl hadnt even noticed he had been takin pics of himself in the shower, if it was the gym one youll be getting funny looksees if people came in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


if they walked in just 2mins eirlier he would have got even worse looks!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> LOL very funny....My real name is Ian Stuart...but I didnt want to use that so I cunningly disguised it!


*very cunning plan - very baldrick like in fact ....*



solidcecil said:


> if they walked in just 2mins eirlier he would have got even worse looks!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: *so hot has the lyrics today *


----------



## solidcecil

yup im on the ball today.

had my wheatabix this morning!


----------



## Jem

I missed all of this conversation !!!! pmsl - wait till I catch that goose - there will be feathers flying !



Goose said:


> Lol and who put Jem in charge? :lol:


*goose * :cursing: *:cursing:*



WRT said:


> **** knows i just thought you were all her bitches:lol:


*true ! *



Goose said:


> :laugh: I aint no-ones bitch, nor do I share :thumbup1:
> 
> Theres enough Goosey for one girl to deal with


*keyboard warrior !!! * :whistling:



solidcecil said:


> so its decided then im king!


*haha* :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah sorry jem il already anounced ian as my queen. you will have to by my mistress


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> LOL I think we should start a gardening thread.......I'm a bit worried about my delphiniums, they are very tall and top heavy with flowers...I havent staked them and noticed this morning that they were leaning precariuosly with the weight of water on them...I'm at work now but expecting when I get home they will have snapped!


I told leaf to start a gardening thread and he wouldnt - there are lots of keen gardeners on here:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah sorry jem il already anounced ian as my queen. you will have to by my mistress


you cannot just oust the queen mate - I have been here for ages - in my rightful place

If I am not here what would you do ??? :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you cannot just oust the queen mate - I have been here for ages - in my rightful place
> 
> If I am not here what would you do ??? :whistling:


i'd be chatting up ian in peace without you keep butting in!

:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i'd be chatting up ian in peace without you keep butting in!
> 
> :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Yeaahhhhh :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i'd be chatting up ian in peace without you keep butting in!
> 
> :whistling: :lol: :lol:


oh fair enough

*jem crawls to the silver thread*


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> oh fair enough
> 
> *jem crawls to the silver thread*


NOoooooo DON'T LEAVE ME WITH HIM!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh fair enough
> 
> *jem crawls to the silver thread*


haha go on iv heard they dont even talk in there. i havent dared venture into there with my bronze status!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> NOoooooo DON'T LEAVE ME WITH HIM!


com'on back into the shower we go:bounce:


----------



## robisco11

someone update me!

whats going on!?!?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> someone update me!
> 
> whats going on!?!?


fukc knows....let me know when u find out!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> someone update me!
> 
> whats going on!?!?


well iv been anounced as king. ian is my bitch and jem has bug*erd off to th silver thread!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> NOoooooo DON'T LEAVE ME WITH HIM!


*well you need to sort him out...get angry *



solidcecil said:


> haha go on iv heard they dont even talk in there. i havent dared venture into there with my bronze status!


* they dont - but give them a couple of days and I would have them chirrupping *



solidcecil said:


> com'on back into the shower we go:bounce:


*pmsl poor Ian is a sex slave *



robisco11 said:


> someone update me!
> 
> whats going on!?!?


 *psml - sex trafficking *


----------



## robisco11

sex trafficking!?

you all disgust me!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *well you need to sort him out...get angry *he wont do that he just pretends not to like it. DONT YOU IAN:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> * they dont - but give them a couple of days and I would have them chirrupping *i dont even think you can do that to 'thesilvers '
> 
> *
> pmsl poor Ian is a sex slave *too right he is
> 
> *psml - sex trafficking *TRUE


----------



## Jem

its them not me Rob :innocent: pinky pwomise !!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> its them not me Rob :innocent: pinky pwomise !!


dont listen to her shes the ring leader!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> dont listen to her shes the ring leader!


i feel violated by the lot of you :tongue:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i feel violated by the lot of you :tongue:


oh god thats such a great feeeling - you lucky boy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i feel violated by the lot of you :tongue:


your just jelious!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh god thats such a great feeeling - you lucky boy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


here comes the smut back!

trust it to be jem:tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> your just jelious!


is that when you feel a bit wobbly and jelly like ??


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oh god thats such a great feeeling - you lucky boy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


haha hmmm:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i feel violated by the lot of you :tongue:


Can I watch!


----------



## Jem

dogger ian


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> is that when you feel a bit wobbly and jelly like ??


oi its not my fault i cant spell propperley :laugh:


----------



## Jem

whose fault is it then ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> whose fault is it then ?


blame miss Healey!! (my english teacher)

the b!tch taught me wrong!

:cursing:


----------



## Jem

just realised that neither Ian or cecil are in my friends list - why have you not sent me a request prithee tell ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> just realised that neither Ian or cecil are in my friends list - why have you not sent me a request prithee tell ???


prithee :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> blame miss Healey!! (my english teacher)
> 
> the b!tch taught me wrong!
> 
> :cursing:


Knew it would be a woman's fault !

well at least you got the grammar right - some would say she 'learnt me wrong' for which you would have earned a slap .....so we are getting somewhere hun ! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> prithee :thumb:


neither are you :confused1: oh you really are a bit slow chaps !


----------



## solidcecil

iv requested you as a freind! iv been waiting ages for you to accpet!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> just realised that neither Ian or cecil are in my friends list - why have you not sent me a request prithee tell ???


eerrrrrr only just realized I only have 3 friends on my list...and ones Cecil so that doesnt count...I'll send u a request when I get home thim comp at work won't do it for some reason


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Knew it would be a woman's fault !
> 
> well at least you got the grammar right - some would say she 'learnt me wrong' for which you would have earned a slap .....so we are getting somewhere hun ! :thumb:


 :clap: :thumb: :clap: :thumb: :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> iv requested you as a freind! iv been waiting ages for you to accpet!


fibber - I could not see that ! Never mind you are on there now !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> fibber - I could not see that ! Never mind you are on there now !


----------



## robisco11

obviously im the pride of everyones friend list!!


----------



## solidcecil

yo friends hows you? feeling friendly? or maybe even a bit friendish?

x


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> obviously im the pride of everyones friend list!!


you're on mine ! yes if I could place a star above your head I would - perhaps they should let you rate your friends like you do with ipod tunes pmsl :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yo friends hows you? feeling friendly? or maybe even a bit friendish?
> 
> x


OMG he is off on one - keep taking the pills cecil:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yo friends hows you? feeling friendly? or maybe even a bit friendish?
> 
> x


Mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you're on mine ! yes if I could place a star above your head I would - perhaps they should let you rate your friends like you do with ipod tunes pmsl :thumb:


there wouldnt be enough stars for me though!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> there wouldnt be enough stars for me though!


that me dear is the whole reason they dont do it .....

right off to the gym in the wind and the rain to do some cardio

shuts at 4 on a saturday so no choice - though I just wanna be snuggly and warm in the house !!!

See you soon x


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> that me dear is the whole reason they dont do it .....
> 
> right off to the gym in the wind and the rain to do some cardio
> 
> shuts at 4 on a saturday so no choice - *though I just wanna be snuggly and warm in the house with cecil !!! *
> 
> See you soon x


k have fun x


----------



## IanStu

LOL in his dreams....by Jem I'm off home now...be back on it a bit.....be good Cecil!


----------



## solidcecil

im going to be all alone!! :crying:


----------



## robisco11

im still here!!!


----------



## solidcecil

good! i thought you had gone eirlier!


----------



## robisco11

no, i dont have a life away from uk-muscle... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

haha well im just off to cook some chicken, rice and pea.

will be back in a tick!


----------



## solidcecil

im back!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im back!!!!!!!! :thumb:


im front!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

think your funny do ya?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> think your funny do ya?


Yup

Got the house to myself for a change...means I can look at whatever I want on the internet without someone looking over my shoulder....hooorah


----------



## solidcecil

so its on 'those naughty sites' then is it?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> so its on 'those naughty sites' then is it?


 :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

and for the last time stop pm'ing me asking me to make you 'one of those naughty videos' im flattered but no!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> and for the last time stop pm'ing me asking me to make you 'one of those naughty videos' im flattered but no!


I cant help it...you got pm....


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> I cant help it...you got *pmt*....


 :lol:


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> :lol:


Haa...PMSL


----------



## Rickski

Hello all hows it going


----------



## Rickski

Wow loads of pages this morning you have been busy


----------



## IanStu

Hi mate...yeah a load of noncence talked this morning...hows you?


----------



## Rickski

Cool mate, nooooooo I enjoyed the gardening section it made a nice change


----------



## bentleymiller

How do you become a Bronze member please guys?


----------



## IanStu

bentleymiller said:


> How do you become a Bronze member please guys?


when you've been a member for a month you will become bronze


----------



## robisco11

and then silver....like moi :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Ohh I will be gold in another 230 ish posts.


----------



## Rickski

Think i should start writting a word at a timefor each post:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

is it 1000 posts?

best get a move on me


----------



## Rickski

Yeah mate as long as everything else is up to par.


----------



## Rickski

looking at your time and reps for sure it will be 1000


----------



## robc

evening all.

ez ricks hows it going mate? I need to throw a rep your way mate will do when I can!!










My new suit, need one for a upcoming wedding! I don't usually need to wear a suit, well never really, I don;t usually like being so smart because it is isn't the most comfy but this one fits me perfectly and I feel all smart haha I like it.

Going to a work mates party soon so naughty rob will be out to play hehehehe

PS. the jacket n trousers are black its the light coming in from the window, makes it look tinted blue haha like my avi.


----------



## Rickski

Looking sharp matey.


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone you king has returned. how are we all?

looking good robc! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

looking very smart Rob...I didnt recognise you with clothes on!


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone you king has returned. how are we all?
> 
> looking good robc! :thumb:


Good Russ did Goose give over his throne then?, thats not like Goose he was proud when elected:confused1:


----------



## Jem

oi russell you are not king !!!


----------



## Rickski

Hey Jems come and restore some order here did things change?


----------



## robc

haha cheers guys appreciate the comments 

yea my missus said to me "if your name aint down you aint comin in"

I think I look more a doorman/bodyguard than a businessman  which suits me just fine to be honest!


----------



## Jem

lovely pic Rob


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Hey Jems come and restore some order here did things change?


cecil tried throwing me out as well Ricks - he is trying to take over - the boy needs sorting :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> looking at your time and reps for sure it will be 1000


How many posts is it before go from bronze to silver?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oi russell you are not king !!!


yeah i am. self elected!


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> How many posts is it before go from bronze to silver?


well i got over 1000posts and im still bronze!


----------



## Rickski

Howiieee said:


> How many posts is it before go from bronze to silver?


It is either 250 or 500 i think 250 but you need 3 months as well.


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> well i got over 1000posts and im still bronze!


And you rep's are high :confused1: . Does it go on how long you've been member.


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well i got over 1000posts and im still bronze!


yeah but you are socially retarded darling ......


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> well i got over 1000posts and im still bronze!


You need 1 year on the board.


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> It is either 250 or 500 i think 250 but you need 3 months as well.


Oh right, Cheers


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> It is either 250 or 500 i think 250 but you need 3 months as well.


i should be silver in about 9days!!!


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> And you rep's are high :confused1: . Does it go on how long you've been member.


3 months and 1000 posts I thought


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yeah but you are socially retarded darling ......


dont insult me and then stick darling on the end and think that makes it alright:cursing:

babe


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> You need 1 year on the board.


1 year for gold


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> dont insult me and then stick darling on the end and think that makes it alright:cursing:
> 
> babe


pmsl - liked what you did there .....very clever :smartass: .....not


----------



## Rickski

Sorry for GOLD you need a year and for SILVER 3 months so you will be there soon. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl - liked what you did there .....very clever :smartass: .....not


well i liked it. alright!!

sweetie


----------



## Rickski

Gonna watch the 2nd half of the game bye for now.


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> lovely pic Rob


Thank you Jem


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Gonna watch the 2nd half of the game bye for now.


Have fun mate catch you later! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

bye rick


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well i liked it. alright!!
> 
> sweetie


sure thang sugarplum ...........

bye Ricksy hun


----------



## robc

3 more months and a few hundred more posts and I could be goldmember hehehe


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well i liked it. alright!!
> 
> sweetie





robc said:


> Thank you Jem


My pleasure sugar


----------



## robc

And may I also say Jem you are looking amazing in your new pics :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

well give me till the end of next week and i should be silver!


----------



## robc

solidcecil said:


> well give me till the end of next week and i should be silver!


Yer shouldnt be long at all..


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> And may I also say Jem you are looking amazing in your new pics :thumb:


thanks lovely :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well give me till the end of next week and i should be silver!


I went silver early...not sure why :laugh: coz I am spesh


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I went silver early...not sure why :laugh: coz I am spesh


maybe because you joined before me??

ever think of that hey! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> maybe because you joined before me??
> 
> ever think of that hey! :whistling:


No earlier than my 3 months I meant - not everything is about you cecil :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> No earlier than my 3 months I meant - not everything is about you cecil :whistling:


well sorry but i belive it is achully have you noticed when im not here nothing really exciting happens?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well sorry but i belive it is achully have you noticed when im not here nothing really exciting happens?


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: if you say so.......oh darling --you so have no idea what happens in your absence :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Hello...is it me your waiting for..I can see it in your eyes...dumndy dumdy dedum dedum :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hello...is it me your waiting for..I can see it in your eyes...dumndy dumdy dedum dedum :bounce:


and with those angel eyes you set me on fire baybee .....

name that tune :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: if you say so.......oh darling --you so have no idea what happens in your absence :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


yeah iv read through the pages and pages of people just saying 'oh i wish solidcecil was here' :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> and with those angel eyes you set me on fire baybee .....
> 
> name that tune :whistling:


Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes


----------



## Jem

hmmm correct ..........

you cant play on broken strings


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hmmm correct ..........
> 
> you cant play on broken strings


broken strings nelly fatardio and james morrison??


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah iv read through the pages and pages of people just saying 'oh i wish solidcecil was here' :tongue:


oh dear, I can see care in the community isn't working...poor deluded soul...bless!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> broken strings nelly fatardio and james morrison??


oh yeah thats right - was on the radio and I could not remember meself ....ok new topic of conversation ....please ...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> oh dear, I can see care in the community isn't working...poor deluded soul...bless!


thats what this thread is all about - giving the same chances to mentally unstable ....we allow both cecil and heavy to post here :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> oh dear, I can see care in the community isn't working...poor deluded soul...bless!


why dont you just admit you love for me that pm you sent me asking my to strip into tight boxers... i wont go into detail



Jem said:


> oh yeah thats right - was on the radio and I could not remember meself ....ok new topic of conversation ....please ...


and yeah dont ask me how i know that:whistling:

erm lets talk about...... sex baby, lets talk about you and me.


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> thats what this thread is all about - giving the same chances to mentally unstable ....we allow both cecil and heavy to post here :laugh:


i feel im gettin bullied!

im going to report you to a mod if this carries on! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> why dont you just admit you love for me that pm you sent me asking my to strip into tight boxers...


Thats an absolute lie...it was tight posers I wanted :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i feel im gettin bullied!
> 
> im going to report you to a mod if this carries on! :cursing:


hahahahaha :thumb: that is actually quite funny for you cherub :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Hey Rus...Jems moonlighting on the silver thread...divided loyallties...she's gotta chose...you can't have your cake and eat it :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hahahahaha :thumb: that is actually quite funny for you cherub :whistling:


once again insult me a stick a nice name at the end.

YA BIG BULLY!!!!

cuttiepie


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hey Rus...Jems moonlighting on the silver thread...divided loyallties...she's gotta chose...you can't have your cake and eat it :laugh:


why not ???? what is the point in having a cake and then looking at it ? :confused1: stoopid feckin phrase innit ?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> once again insult me a stick a nice name at the end.
> 
> YA BIG BULLY!!!!
> 
> cuttiepie


 :blink: :crying: :crying::no:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem U trator :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Jem U trator :lol: :lol: :lol:


what da matter heavy :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :blink: :crying: :crying::no:


com'on dont cry for me argintina

il let you off dont worry!

xx


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> com'on dont cry for me argintina
> 
> il let you off dont worry!
> 
> xx


ok mr 600th post .... :bounce:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> what da matter heavy :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


Does your loyalty live with the Bronze's?


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Does your loyalty live with the Bronze's?


oh I thought you had seen the comment I made about you earlier ....phewww :whistling:

erm yes I am bronze queen darlink


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ok mr 600th post .... :bounce:


:confused1:say what? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :confused1:say what? :confused1:


I meant 600th page - must be pill time for moi - ignore me :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Hi trouble


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I meant 600th page - must be pill time for moi - ignore me :confused1:


yeah i took my pills eirlier after my friend post now its your turn hunn. go hurry along


----------



## Jem

just waiting for them to kick in ........


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> I meant 600th page - must be pill time for moi - ignore me :confused1:


Whats penelope pitstop?and what was the score?! Your very heavy Jem..Very :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> just waiting for them to kick in ........


Which end do you have to take them...don't get mixed up...could be nasty


----------



## IanStu

heavyweight said:


> Whats penelope pitstop?and what was the score?! Your very heavy Jem..Very :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Is that some sort of code?


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Whats penelope pitstop?and what was the score?! Your very heavy Jem..Very :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:




This is penelope pitstop - she needs rescuing from the hooded claw

The score was known by some but beaten by none

What does that mean ? I dont weigh that much :confused1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Is that some sort of code?


s'ok no-one understands him ...tis slightly worrying that I can transcribe some of it therefore :whistling:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> s'ok no-one understands him ...tis slightly worrying that I can transcribe some of it therefore :whistling:


It's cos i have THE Claw my love, Ian what r u Stuing? Jem:bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

im lost


----------



## Jem

its ok ....calm down dear its just heavyweight - aka mr random - you're ok arent you heavy ?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I wish!!


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> its ok ....calm down dear its just heavyweight - aka mr random - you're ok arent you heavy ?


What u mean


----------



## IanStu

heavyweight said:


> It's cos i have THE Claw my love, Ian what r u Stuing? Jem:bounce:


Yes thats my evil plan!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yes thats my evil plan!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

right can we start a new convosation. im lost on this one

pwease :innocent:


----------



## heavyweight

IanStu said:


> Yes thats my evil plan!!


Go Gadget Gooo...Da..da...da..da...da...da..dadadadaaaaaaahhh


----------



## Jem

go on then


----------



## solidcecil

hello


----------



## Jem

Hi cecil how are you today ? what you been up to ?

I did 90 mins cardio today


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> hello


Eho..how was yesterdays workout?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Hi cecil how are you today ? what you been up to ?
> 
> I did 90 mins cardio today


im good thanks. not alot went to go see my sisters horse eirlier and it charged at me! i was bricking it!

90mins! thats mental i dont even think iv done 90mins in my hole life!

hows you? been up to much apart from carido?


----------



## solidcecil

heavyweight said:


> Eho..how was yesterdays workout?


good thanks paying for it today though!


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> im good thanks. not alot went to go see my sisters horse eirlier and it charged at me! i was bricking it!
> 
> 90mins! thats mental i dont even think iv done 90mins in my hole life!
> 
> hows you? been up to much apart from carido?


Thats jokes! why did it charge you:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

heavyweight said:


> Thats jokes! why did it charge you:lol:


i dont know i was just stood there and my sister gave it a apple it ate it and then just ran full pelt at me! i had to dive out the way!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i dont know i was just stood there and my sister gave it a apple it ate it and then just ran full pelt at me! i had to dive out the way!


Seems he has the same effect on animals as people!


----------



## IanStu

Anway folks I need to give you a warning i'm planning on having a skinfull of wine tonight...already started infact...so if i come back on later I may be talking aload of rubish :thumbup1:

Havent had a proper drink foe about 9 months so it could go pearshaped :innocent:


----------



## heavyweight

IanStu said:


> Anway folks I need to give you a warning i'm planning on having a skinfull of wine tonight...already started infact...so if i come back on later I may be talking aload of rubish :thumbup1:
> 
> Havent had a proper drink foe about 9 months so it could go pearshaped :innocent:


That would be nice!!!!! :confused1: :ban: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Anway folks I need to give you a warning i'm planning on having a skinfull of wine tonight...already started infact...so if i come back on later I may be talking aload of rubish :thumbup1:
> 
> Havent had a proper drink foe about 9 months so it could go pearshaped :innocent:


dont go sending me any of your 'shower pics' again


----------



## solidcecil

well im going to have some dinner might be back on later

peace out!!

x


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> well im going to have some dinner might be back on later
> 
> peace out!!
> 
> x


Pizza?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Seems he has the same effect on animals as people!


 *you beat me to it ...*



IanStu said:


> Anway folks I need to give you a warning i'm planning on having a skinfull of wine tonight...already started infact...so if i come back on later I may be talking aload of rubish :thumbup1:
> 
> *erm why change the habit of a lifetime ...*
> 
> Havent had a proper drink foe about 9 months so it could go pearshaped :innocent:


 *hmm enjoy *



solidcecil said:


> dont go sending me any of your 'shower pics' again


 :lol: :lol:



solidcecil said:


> well im going to have some dinner might be back on later
> 
> peace out!!
> 
> x


* byee pie *


----------



## Jem

ahem......


----------



## Jungle

evening, whats up guys?!


----------



## dingosteve

mornin all, oh wait im the only person up !


----------



## robisco11

im here


----------



## dingosteve

reps for been an early riser like me!


----------



## HGH

im here


----------



## IanStu

I'm here...but off to gym now for an hours cardio and some abb stuff....Its p1ssin it down here...think I'm gonna get wet


----------



## Jem

Moooooorrnning Bronzers !!! Gorgeous Day !


----------



## robisco11

morning!

not here its not. Windy and rainy!!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> morning!
> 
> not here its not. Windy and rainy!!!


ditto Rob - sarcasm I am afraid :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ditto Rob - sarcasm I am afraid :whistling:


haha oh ****!

didnt click on....its early so that lapse in concentration doesnt count :whistling:


----------



## Jem

will let you off armchair ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> will let you off armchair ...


armchair :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> armchair :thumb:


AC for short !! - kinda catchy Rob I like it


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jeez people! I go away for 4 days, just FOUR days and the thread grows by 40 pages. Man I love you guys.

How is everyone this gorgeous damp and humid summer day?


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Jeez people! I go away for 4 days, just FOUR days and the thread grows by 40 pages. Man I love you guys.
> 
> How is everyone this gorgeous damp and humid summer day?


im good, the weathers rubbish though..

you went away..? i hadnt even notice..... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

hey hey kids!


----------



## Howe

Afternoon.


----------



## Jem

Anybody about today ???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Anybody about today ???


I'm not!


----------



## Jem

oh good


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> oh good


Cheers....so what you been upto...funy old day here!


----------



## robisco11

im here... :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im here... :thumb:


hi mate...hows u?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> hi mate...hows u?


im not too bad thanks mate!

you?

for some reason i find myself engrossed in the cricket!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im not too bad thanks mate!
> 
> you?
> 
> for some reason i find myself engrossed in the cricket!


Yeah I'm good....Engrossed in cricket...is that even possible?


----------



## Jem

chest and back and some cardio ! you ?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> chest and back and some cardio ! you ?


not alot gym this morn--30 mins cardio then some abbs...rest of day just mooching about


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Yeah I'm good....Engrossed in cricket...is that even possible?


i thought not...but i have since been enlightened!


----------



## Jem

Right - carry on I am back ....lol!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Right - carry on I am back ....lol!


are you indulging in a bit of cricket!?


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> im good, the weathers rubbish though..
> 
> you went away..? i hadnt even notice..... :whistling:


You cheeky wee sod!

Hey everyone. Weathers nasty here but I'm tucked up in bed having a bonanza of horror movies...Saw I,II,III they're getting less and less scary. I'm just hoping the horror picks up before I fall asleep.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> You cheeky wee sod!
> 
> Hey everyone. Weathers nasty here but I'm tucked up in bed having a bonanza of horror movies...Saw I,II,III they're getting less and less scary. I'm just hoping the horror picks up before I fall asleep.


haha :thumb:

i love the saw films!!

the first one is the best imo. By the end of the fourth one its getting a little boring, same things over and over, god knows how they're gonna make the 5th one a bit different!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I agree. I should have watched them in the wrong order! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Hey every body. I hope every one is doing fine ....anyone missed me :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

Well well well ..this thread has grown by leaps and bound since I left ...will take like forever to catch up ... but seem Ian and solid have been giving good company to the thread pillar Jem and GB to keep the thread alive ...


----------



## ragahav

For those who are wondering what I have been upto lately ...

well shortly I will be appearing for TOEFL exam to increase my chance of acquaintanceship in univs., also two French students have joined our research group lately for their internship and I have been busy with them too as I am overlooking their work and transition....


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> For those who are wondering what I have been upto lately ...
> 
> well shortly I will be appearing for TOEFL exam to increase my chance of acquaintanceship in univs., also two French students have joined our research group lately for their internship and I have been busy with them too as I am overlooking their work and transition....


Good luck with the TOEFL exam Rag! I had to do the GRE for the US. Bundle of fun that was.

Good for you in extending the hand of friendship to the French students. It is really disconcerting to be in a completely new culture and country. If you can explain to them some cultural no-nos slang, sign language (like whether the american OK symbol is fine, if the V sign is rude etc etc) that will make a huge difference to them.

I've been away too. Only back late last night! I've missed you! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

ok now I am off now ..as its time for my goodnight sleep ..... 

by everyone ..goodnight or good morning (whatever applies when you read my scraps  )

cya


----------



## SVIN7654

wonder wjhat oneneeds to do to be a silver or gold or bronze!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Good luck with the TOEFL exam Rag! I had to do the GRE for the US. Bundle of fun that was.
> 
> Good for you in extending the hand of friendship to the French students. It is really disconcerting to be in a completely new culture and country. If you can explain to them some cultural no-nos slang, sign language (like whether the american OK symbol is fine, if the V sign is rude etc etc) that will make a huge difference to them.
> 
> I've been away too. Only back late last night! I've missed you! :bounce: :bounce:


o hey GB just about to log off when I saw your message ..will you be online few minutes more .. I wanna chat ...seems eons when I had any contact here


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> o hey GB just about to logged off when I saw your message ..will you be online few minutes more .. I wanna chat ...seems eons when I had any contact here


I will be!

I'm ill in bed and can't sleep...so spamming the board seems to work as therapy instead! :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Good luck with the TOEFL exam Rag! I had to do the GRE for the US. Bundle of fun that was.
> 
> Good for you in extending the hand of friendship to the French students. It is really disconcerting to be in a completely new culture and country. If you can explain to them some cultural no-nos slang, sign language (like whether the american OK symbol is fine, if the V sign is rude etc etc) that will make a huge difference to them.
> 
> I've been away too. Only back late last night! I've missed you! :bounce: :bounce:


thanks for the wishes I really need that .. 

ya I have been helping those French students much ...actually they are very good and congenial to talk to and seems good students too. In fact we have become good friends in just a week, I have been helping them with food, language and our culture and they are being very respectful and having quite fun ...They are finding Indian food very spicy and enjoying it very much the variety of food and cordial nature of people ...


----------



## ragahav

yeey ..Federer has finally lifted the coveted and elusive French Cup...I am really happy for him..

poor chap .last year was really bad ..he couldn't defend Wimbledon, failed at French open....


----------



## ragahav

SVIN7654 said:


> wonder wjhat oneneeds to do to be a silver or gold or bronze!


hey there ..you have to have a certain number of posts and you have to be a member for some particular period ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> thanks for the wishes I really need that ..
> 
> ya I have been helping those French students much ...actually they are very good and congenial to talk to and seems good students too. In fact we have become good friends in just a week, I have been helping them with food, language and our culture and they are being very respectful and having quite fun ...They are finding Indian food very spicy and enjoying it very much the variety of food and cordial nature of people ...


That is absolutely awesome! The difference it makes is unbelievable I spent my first 6months in Germany as a hermit and hated it. It's only now I am really getting to grips with the culture.


----------



## Jem

Raglet ----welcome home stranger !!!!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> That is absolutely awesome! The difference it makes is unbelievable I spent my first 6months in Germany as a hermit and hated it. It's only now I am really getting to grips with the culture.


oo..that sucks really ...I mean it does help if someone is there to guide you ...I can only imaging how you must have felt ...

for what I know, I can be in the same situation in few months ..


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Raglet ----welcome home stranger !!!!


Hey Jemmy ....missed you greatly too ...loving your new avvy as always looking great ..what have you been upto ..


----------



## ragahav

and GB your new avvy looks great too ...great arms ..how much are they 14 inch ??


----------



## Jem

being naughty, being silver [and falling out with my joining buddy -----where have you gone now sweet????]

and that's about it --work is poohy and training is ok, food is poohy as well .....

we need a synopsis - if you can work feckin magic - will take you a month to plough through all of it - most of it is crap though....


----------



## delboy delts

WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS WHEN DO I STOP BEING A NEWBIE TRAINER IN MY PROFILE,IVE BEEN GOING TO THE GYM QUITE A BIT NOW.!!! HONEST.


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> and GB your new avvy looks great too ...great arms ..how much are they 14 inch ??


*yes how big are your guns Lys ???? mine is a jolly poor show chaps !!*


----------



## Jem

delboy delts said:


> WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS WHEN DO I STOP BEING A NEWBIE TRAINER IN MY PROFILE,IVE BEEN GOING TO THE GYM QUITE A BIT NOW.!!! HONEST.


I think its a month and then it changes to 'gym addict' but I think you are then given the opportunity to change it yourself and put what you want ....so you are a newbs for a bit longer :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> being naughty, being silver [and falling out with my joining buddy -----where have you gone now sweet????]
> 
> and that's about it --work is poohy and training is ok, food is poohy as well .....
> 
> we need a synopsis - if you can work feckin magic - will take you a month to plough through all of it - most of it is crap though....


congrats on silvering ....

I have been busy lately with my preparation for TOEFL exam (as stated above..I am reappearing for exam to get better score and increase my chance of acquaintanceship ) ..plus there are two French student who have joined our research group lately and I have been helping then in their work and getting adjusted to conditions and food here ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> and GB your new avvy looks great too ...great arms ..how much are they 14 inch ??


13inch guns and 11in forearms. :thumb:



Jem said:


> being naughty, being silver [and falling out with my joining buddy -----where have you gone now sweet????]
> 
> and that's about it --work is poohy and training is ok, food is poohy as well .....
> 
> we need a synopsis - if you can work feckin magic - will take you a month to plough through all of it - most of it is crap though....


I :wub: you still! Was writting apologetic PM.



delboy delts said:


> WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS WHEN DO I STOP BEING A NEWBIE TRAINER IN MY PROFILE,IVE BEEN GOING TO THE GYM QUITE A BIT NOW.!!! HONEST.


Go to your user CP.

Left side click on *Edit your details*

Scroll down to: Custom User Title 
Type your preferred user title here!



Scroll to bottom of page and click "*save changes*"

Sorted! :thumb:



Jem said:


> *yes how big are your guns Lys ???? mine is a jolly poor show chaps !!*


Piffle says I! Besides which your legs are gorgeous.

RAG...YOU'VE GONE GOLD!!!!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> 13inch guns and 11in forearms. :thumb:
> 
> I :wub: you still! Was writting apologetic PM.
> 
> Go to your user CP.
> 
> Left side click on *Edit your details*
> 
> Scroll down to: Custom User Title
> Type your preferred user title here!
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll to bottom of page and click "*save changes*"
> 
> Sorted! :thumb:
> 
> Piffle says I! Besides which your legs are gorgeous.
> 
> *RAG...YOU'VE GONE GOLD*!!!!


 Hallejulah ... I just noticed that ...Ah ,,what different does it make ..I still prefer to hang here :tongue: ...

falling out :confused1: :confused1: what is this I am listening GB ...what happened ...man I really have missed a lot ...crap I have exam preparation to attend to otherwise I would have delved into the piles of previous unread scraps ..will do once i ma finished with my exam ...and Jem I think only after that I will be able to come up with a Synopsis ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

I threw a hissy fit in my journal that was supposed to be a touch tongue in cheek...and direct all the attention to me....and Jem got upset. :blush:


----------



## ragahav

okk people ...

logging off now ..have to go gym tomorrow early in the morning .........

cya ..goodnight ..


----------



## delboy delts

nice one.thankyou.


----------



## solidcecil

hey everybody!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Helllllllooooo people!

Let's start a betting pool. I have a throat/chest infection but must still go to work tomorrow as I'm on a course. How many people on my course do you think will be ill by the end of the week?


----------



## solidcecil

erm il say 3.


----------



## Howe

Evening


----------



## solidcecil

hey how. you good?

oh how old are ya? i was wondering


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey how. you good?
> 
> oh how old are ya? i was wondering


Me? I'm good thanks. You?

Just 18


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Me? I'm good thanks. You?
> 
> Just 18


cool yeah im alright.

oh you look quite young in your avi. how long you been training for?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im alright.
> 
> oh you look quite young in your avi. how long you been training for?


Sweet. Yeah I do, bit of strange expression on my face which doesn't help! Umm I train for bit then stop but training seriously again for about 6 months. You?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Sweet. Yeah I do! Umm I train for bit then stop but training seriously again for about 6 months. You?


yeah it going good? made good gains?

erm iv been training since lasft feb(2008) but seriously for about 8months.

heres *my journal* if you want a gander at it. you got one started?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah it going good? made good gains?
> 
> erm iv been training since lasft feb(2008) but seriously for about 8months.
> 
> heres *my journal* if you want a gander at it. you got one started?


Yeah, seems' be so far, Just got really get my diet spot on and stick to it! Cool, Hows things going for you? I'll take look mate. Not yet i will start one soon though


----------



## Gym Bunny

Howiieee said:


> Yeah, seems' be so far, Just got really get my diet spot on and stick to it! Cool, Hows things going for you? I'll take look mate. Not yet i will start one soon though


Good call to be training. Don't get discouraged if you don't pack on the mass you think you should. At 18 you have so much test floating round your body just concentrate on laying down some quality muscle. You'll just keep improving with age.

Do you do any sports as well as lifting? Cause in that case working a programme to complement your sport is a great idea. So my training for e.g. is aimed at improving my climbing and rugby.


----------



## Howe

Gym Bunny said:


> Good call to be training. Don't get discouraged if you don't pack on the mass you think you should. At 18 you have so much test floating round your body just concentrate on laying down some quality muscle. You'll just keep improving with age.
> 
> Do you do any sports as well as lifting? Cause in that case working a programme to complement your sport is a great idea. So my training for e.g. is aimed at improving my climbing and rugby.


Yeah your right, just stick with it, get there in end

Yeah I play rugby & tennis. Whole reasons started training was to pack on some mass and increase strength for rugby then passion grew from there!

H


----------



## Gym Bunny

If you're a rugby player then lifts to improve your explosive strength are a great idea.


----------



## Howe

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're a rugby player then lifts to improve your explosive strength are a great idea.


Yeah, any suggestions?

Also, is it possible to change your username?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Yeah, any suggestions?
> 
> Also, is it possible to change your username?


compound movments are great fro strength. deadlift,squats,bench etc..

and not sure if you can change your username, i would guess not but pm a mod and ask


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> compound movments are great fro strength. deadlift,squats,bench etc..
> 
> and not sure if you can change your username, i would guess not but pm a mod and ask


Yeah that what I've doing, Struggle with bench massively though, oh well!  . Must Start a journal on here. Have You found it useful solidcecil?

I emailed the Admin, but he didn't get back. Oh well maybe he's busy.


----------



## Tommy10

test


----------



## Tommy10

test2


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Yeah that what I've doing, Struggle with bench massively though, oh well!  . Must Start journal on here. Have You found it useful solidcecil?
> 
> I emailed the Admin, but he didn't get back. Oh well maybe he's busy.


yeah just stick at it you will get there eventally. what are your long term goals matE?


----------



## solidcecil

Pelayo said:


> test2


what?

:confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

sorry its steelicarus here trying to get pelayo's avvy working


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah just stick at it you will get there eventally. what are your long term goals matE?


Put on some good muscle and strength, get to about 90kgs. Maybe one day in the very distant future look to competing.


----------



## solidcecil

Pelayo said:


> sorry its steelicarus here trying to get pelayo's avvy working


i should have know it was something to do with pornwatcher! :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Put on some good muscle and strength, get to about 90kgs. Maybe one day in the very distant future look to competing.


yeah cool what weight you at at the moment? and yeah im hoping to compete next year will be good hopefully.

is that a recent pic of you in your avi?


----------



## Tommy10

test 3 (ignore me)


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah cool what weight you at at the moment? and yeah im hoping to compete next year will be good hopefully.
> 
> is that a recent pic of you in your avi?


76kg's. Cool, Good luck if you do! Yeah it is.


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> 76kg's. Cool, Good luck if you do! Yeah it is.


oh ent got to far to go then. thats about 11.7stone enit it? cheers man.cool looking good mate getting there


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> oh ent got to far to go then. thats about 11.7stone enit it? cheers man.cool looking good mate getting there


11.9. I'm 12 Stone near enough, so 2 stone go. I'll have read through your journal later. Cheers, yeah slowly


----------



## IanStu

Hello.....anybody about?


----------



## solidcecil

me!

just your luck!


----------



## IanStu

damm...I was hoping for some sane people :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> damm...I was hoping for some sane people :bounce:


im saneish

whats happening big fella?


----------



## IanStu

not much...been sort of a waste of a day realy...what with weather beeing crap...so havent done much....what u been up to?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hello.....anybody about?


Evening, I'm about.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> not much...been sort of a waste of a day realy...what with weather beeing crap...so havent done much....what u been up to?


ermm same as really just went down the gym eirlier just to show my mate how to do some things. didnt do anything myself. but yeah bit of a waste.

you at work tomorrow?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening, I'm about.


Hello mate...how r u


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hello mate...how r u


I'm good thanks. You?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ermm same as really just went down the gym eirlier just to show my mate how to do some things. didnt do anything myself. but yeah bit of a waste.
> 
> you at work tomorrow?


yes work tomorrow....suppose its silly to ask if you're working tomorrow...as if!


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> I'm good thanks. You?


Mate don't take this the wrong way...do u mind me asking u how old u r?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yes work tomorrow....suppose its silly to ask if you're working tomorrow...as if!


ah wel achully im .....

not.

as if i would :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ah wel achully im .....
> 
> not.
> 
> as if i would :laugh:


phew was worried for a sec


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Mate don't take this the wrong way...do u mind me asking u how old u r?


18. It cool solidcelcil asked same thing! I look younger in my avatar!


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> 18. It cool solidcelcil asked same thing! I look younger in my avatar!


oh did he LOL...sorry havent read the thread back yet....you do look young in your avi...do you have problems getting served in bars etc.?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> phew was worried for a sec


i know i dont want to strain myself or godforbid break a nail!



Howiieee said:


> 18. It cool solidcelcil asked same thing! I look young in my avatar!


yeah i thought he was young. but still too young for you to get your teeth into ian!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> oh did he LOL...sorry havent read the thread back yet....you do look young in your avi...do you have problems getting served in bars etc.?


You trying to suggest I don't keep strict diet?. The odd time i go out to drink I don't really have a problem getting served. Don't look as young in person.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> still too young for you to get your teeth into ian!


Oh I dont know..a year down the line a few pounds more muscle...just the ticket :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh I dont know..*a year down the line a few pounds more muscle*...just the ticket :thumb:


sounds like me hey! just ripe for the picking


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sounds like me hey! just ripe for the picking


You said it buddy...might have found you're succesor (if you're reading this howiiee, don't worry..you're safe for a year) :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> You said it buddy...might have found you're succesor (if you're reading this howiiee, don't worry..you're safe for a year) :thumbup1:


 :innocent: :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> You said it buddy...might have found you're succesor (if you're reading this howiiee, don't worry..you're safe for a year) :thumbup1:


oh what when youve done using me just chuck me in the trash and go find howiiee


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> :innocent: :thumb:


watch out he is serious!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh what when youve done using me just chuck me in the trash and go find howiiee


Look nothings forever..I made no promises...there'll be others (maybe)...just throw yourself into your work...or not work!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> watch out he is serious!


LOL.....anyway kids...I gotta go to bed..I'll leave you two to fight over me...sleep well...


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Look nothings forever..I made no promises...there'll be others (maybe)...just throw yourself into your work...or not work!


 :crying: and yeah i will have to go back to being a jigalo with steelicarus :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

night night sweetie!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> LOL.....anyway kids...I gotta go to bed..I'll leave you two to fight over me...sleep well...


Yeah I'm off to! Night


----------



## solidcecil

night. thats HOW^ for now!

hahha im soooo funny!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> night. thats HOW^ for now!
> 
> hahha im soooo funny!


haha


----------



## solidcecil

morning!

anyone there??


----------



## Jem

MORNIN NORNIN MORNIN NORNIN


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> MORNING NORNING MORNING NORNING


and you were saying i couldnt spell!!!

good morning babe you alright?


----------



## IanStu

Morning all...quick weather report...sun just trying to break through medium cloud covering...no rain at the moment, but possible for later I think...

I'm at work...already on here so not looking good....I've gotta get something done...can't spend my life on UK-M...can I?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> and you were saying i couldnt spell!!!
> 
> good morning babe you alright?


She's gone you scared her off!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> She's gone you scared her off!


so my plan worked!

just you and me now!

:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> so my plan worked!
> 
> just you and me now!
> 
> :bounce:


Oh lord have mercy on my souls....

So what you got planned for today...I'm gonna guess..chest...biceps?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh lord have mercy on my souls....
> 
> So what you got planned for today...I'm gonna guess..chest...biceps?


WOW how did you know that??

have you got some kind of power?

:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> WOW how did you know that??
> 
> have you got some kind of power?
> 
> :laugh:


Spoooky!

Its chest...triceps for me....can't wait...I've got withdrawl symptoms


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Spoooky!
> 
> Its chest...triceps for me....can't wait...I've got withdrawl symptoms


haha

cooli quite like doing chest, biceps are alright aswel. going to my old gym today were they ent got dipping bars for chest or preacher station for bis:cursing:


----------



## Howe

Morning all!


----------



## solidcecil

hey how

you good?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha
> 
> cooli quite like doing chest, biceps are alright aswel. going to my old gym today were they ent got dipping bars for chest or preacher station for bis:cursing:


Bummer...still at least you can have a sauna and get ya nails done :thumb:

I enjoy chest....biceps are a pain at the moment as I've somehow injured my left one...I still do curls with it but its fukcin agony...doc says I've gotta rest it...as if


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey how
> 
> you good?


I'm good cheers. You?


----------



## solidcecil

cool yeah good thanks. knackered though! didnt get to sleep till realy late.

you work?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah good thanks. knackered though! didnt get to sleep till realy late.
> 
> you work?


oh.. Nope student - Alevels. You work?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Bummer...still at least you can have a sauna and get ya nails done :thumb:
> 
> I enjoy chest....biceps are a pain at the moment as I've somehow injured my left one...I still do curls with it but its fukcin agony...doc says I've gotta rest it...as if


haha yeah might just have to do that!

maybe just rest it for a week and see how it feels after, its not gona shrink in a week is it?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> oh.. Nope student - Alevels. *You work?*


cool

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what a stupid question!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what a stupid question!


lol. Doing much today?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> lol. Doing much today?


just go down he gym do some chest and bi then just eating all day as usual!

you/?


----------



## IanStu

Hi Howeeii.....so I'm the only one working then...the sweat of my brow is keeping the country going...whilst everyone else leads a life of leisure.

I find it almost impossible to have a week off the gym...I think I'm gonna have to though as injury is'nt getting any better :confused1:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> just go down he gym do some chest and bi then just eating all day as usual!
> 
> you/?


Back from gym.. Revising then got rugby tonight.


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hi Howeeii.....so I'm the only one working then...the sweat of my brow is keeping the country going...whilst everyone else leads a life of leisure.
> 
> I find it almost impossible to have a week off the gym...I think I'm gonna have to though as injury is'nt getting any better :confused1:


Morning IanStu, Looks like it! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Hi *Howeeii*.....so I'm the only one working then...the sweat of my brow is keeping the country going...whilst everyone else leads a life of leisure.
> 
> I find it almost impossible to have a week off the gym...I think I'm gonna have to though as injury is'nt getting any better :confused1:


whos howeeii??


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> whos howeeii??


Upps...trying to run the wheels of industry and type at the same time.


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Back from gym.. Revising then got rugby tonight.


cool what did you train?

i used to play rugby. how long you been playing for?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Back from gym.. Revising then got rugby tonight.


What position do play....I used to play years ago....but gave it up didnt want to ruin my looks!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> *Upps*...trying to run the wheels of industry and type at the same time.


dont you meen Opps??

haha il let you off seen as though your working hard! :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> What position do play....I used to play years ago....*but gave it up didnt want to ruin my looks!*


too late for that mate

:lol:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

off work today after a long weekend of head being mashed and the car show

gunna get some jobs on the car done today so will pop in time to time

hope all is well and had good weekendss?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> too late for that mate
> 
> :lol:


LOL set myself up for that one!


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> off work today after a long weekend of head being mashed and the car show
> 
> gunna get some jobs on the car done today so will pop in time to time
> 
> hope all is well and had good weekendss?


morning


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> What position do play....I used to play years ago....but gave it up didnt want to ruin my looks!


Scrum Half or Outside Centre. It to late for that with me :thumbdown:



solidcecil said:


> cool what did you train?
> 
> i used to play rugby. how long you been playing for?


Chest/Triceps. Umm been playing since i was 7/8 so 10/11-years.


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> off work today after a long weekend of head being mashed and the car show
> 
> gunna get some jobs on the car done today so will pop in time to time
> 
> hope all is well and had good weekendss?


Hi Dave...sounds like a good weekend


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> off work today after a long weekend of head being mashed and the car show
> 
> gunna get some jobs on the car done today so will pop in time to time
> 
> hope all is well and had good weekendss?


Morning


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Scrum Half or Outside Centre. It to late for that with me :thumbdown:


well ian still fancies you.



Howiieee said:


> Chest/Triceps. Umm been playing since i was 7/8 so 10/11-years.


cool go good? and yeah i used to play back when i was 10-13ish. got battered to fcuk but still came out this good looking!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well ian still fancies you.


Yeah Howiieee....I note that you've not sent me any indecent pics yet...whats up with you, you're a bit slow...I get several a day off Cecil (even though I never actualy asked him for em)...so pull ya finger out boy :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> well ian still fancies you.
> 
> cool go good? and yeah i used to play back when i was 10-13ish. got battered to fcuk but still came out this good looking!


Yeah was good! :thumbup1: . I started playing adult rugby at 16, and got battered by 20-22 stone guys when i was at 10 1/2 Stone. Was an interesting experience


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yeah Howiieee....I note that you've not sent me any indecent pics yet...whats up with you, you're a bit slow...I get several a day off Cecil (even though I never actualy asked him for em)...so pull ya finger out boy :thumbup1:


your gona scare him off! im sure he dosent want to know about the pic/sex swapping that goes on in this thread


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Yeah Howiieee....I note that you've not sent me any indecent pics yet...whats up with you, you're a bit slow...I get several a day off Cecil (even though I never actualy asked him for em)...so pull ya finger out boy :thumbup1:


Treat them mean keep them keen. I'll sort it out!


----------



## solidcecil

solidcecil said:


> your gona scare him off! im sure he dosent want to know about the pic/sex swapping that goes on in this thread


correction maybe he does want to know!

good lad! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Treat them mean keep them mean. I'll sort it out!


LOL....I'm trembling with anticipation...

I think you meant Treat em mean, keep em keen...I'm making laods of typos this morning...its a Monday morn thing!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> LOL....I'm trembling with anticipation...
> 
> I think you meant Treat em mean, keep em keen...I'm making laods of typos this morning...its a Monday morn thing!


lol.. I thought i'd corrected it in time!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> correction maybe he does want to know!
> 
> good lad! :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

ian is there any showers at your work ready for when hows pics come through?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ian is there any showers at your work ready for when hows pics come through?


PMSL.....no there isn't...so it'll be a quick rush to the gym...only about 5 mins away :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

haha well im off. il leave you two to 'get it on' so to speak

bye


----------



## Howe

haha.. bye Solidcecil


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha well im off


You went off years ago :lol:


----------



## Jem

woah where are you off to cecil !


----------



## Rickski

morning all


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> so my plan worked!
> 
> just you and me now!
> 
> :bounce:


 oh so its like that :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Morning Ricks


----------



## Rickski

Whats the topic of the day


----------



## Rickski

Morning Jems


----------



## Rickski

Morning Ianstu


----------



## Rickski

Morning Howieee


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Whats the topic of the day


Me !!!!

Morning Rick, Morning Jem both looking fit today!


----------



## Jem

Ha morning all - I have my glasses on this morning whilst I work ....I mean...er...attempt to work whilst being on here - trying for the intelligent look you see


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> Morning Howieee


Morning Riskski & Jem


----------



## Rickski

Trying our best what are we all training today


----------



## Rickski

How old are you Howiieee


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> trying for the intelligent look you see


Wow...think it'll take more than glasses :lol:


----------



## Jem

Moi - je suis cardio bunny aujourd'hui woohoo !!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Wow...think it'll take more than glasses :lol:


erm...what about speaking in french simultaneously ? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> How old are you Howiieee


LOL...we've all asked him that...think you need a new avi mate!


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> How old are you Howiieee


18, I look younger in my avatar !


----------



## Rickski

oh what did i say, you look pretty young in your avi


----------



## Jem

You look like the peanut butter kid


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Moi - je suis cardio bunny aujourd'hui woohoo !!!


Just trying to translate...are you gonna be doing something odd with a rabbit


----------



## Rickski

Howiieee said:


> 18, I look younger in my avatar !


We only Jealous cos we are old farts.


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Just trying to translate...are you gonna be doing something odd with a rabbit


always...... :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

jehesus jems you over 700,000 rep points wow


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> We only Jealous cos we are old farts.


hmmmph speak for yourself !!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> jehesus jems you over 700,000 rep points wow


I know think I am building up a hate club as fast as a fan club :whistling: ...oh well cant win 'em all ...


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> jehesus jems you over 700,000 rep points wow


She never got them by being a good girl did she....some people have no shame!


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> hmmmph speak for yourself !!! :lol:


Dooh trying to include the group to feel better.:laugh:


----------



## Goose

Jem who the hell is repping you all the time! :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> I know think I am building up a hate club as fast as a fan club :whistling: ...oh well cant win 'em all ...


Dont believe that for a second:tongue:


----------



## Rickski

Allright Goose fella you ok


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> She never got them by being a good girl did she....some people have no shame!


*a bit of naughty - a lot of nice*



Rickski said:


> Dooh trying to include the group to feel better.:laugh:


* I feel old enough on this forum* :lol: :lol: :lol: *without admitting it freely*


----------



## Howe

Morning Goose.


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jem who the hell is repping you all the time! :lol:


Not you, you fecker !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

erm Howiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee ---How come you have said hello to all apart from moi s'il vous plait ?????


----------



## Rickski

*Did anybody read this post from Prodriver it has certainly made me think, try what he explains and see I was a bit shocked.*

*
*

Sit on a sofa and lean back. Place your right hand on your left pec.

Mimic doing a real decline movement with your left arm bent: fist out at the side and push past your hip. Notice how much movement there is in the pec as it pulls your upper arm down, and how it contracts strongly especially at full extension.

Now mimic the flat bench action: push your arm out forward and slightly upwards. Notice how much less pec movement there is, and how it only contracts moderately at full extension.

Now mimic an incline: push your arm vertical. Notice how the pec cannot be raising your arm as it is elongating - stretching - and muscles only exert a force by trying to contract. If your pec were trying to contract in an incline it would be working against your delts, which are doing almost the entire work.

Now try the same sequence more upright, more reclined, and flat and map what happens.

The more inclined a press, the less and less the pecs do any work. However, the action of keeping dumbells under control and travelling vertically will tend to stretch the pecs out sideways like flyes, and so put some stress on them, but less and less the more vertical you are..


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> erm Howiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee ---How come you have said hello to all apart from moi s'il vous plait ?????


I did! 



Howiieee said:


> Morning Riskski & Jem


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm Howiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee ---How come you have said hello to all apart from moi s'il vous plait ?????


ohhhhh Howiieee don't upset the queen...we'll all suffer!


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Allright Goose fella you ok


Yes mate all good! off to sunny Spain tomorrow for a nice holiday !  Partners 21st today so giving her the suprise Cuba holiday tonight! looking forward to it..



Howiieee said:


> Morning Goose.


Morning buddy :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Not you, you fecker !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


har har har!! I have you know I have repped you many of time where I have no recieved one back missy!!


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> *Did anybody read this post from Prodriver it has certainly made me think, try what he explains and see I was a bit shocked.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Sit on a sofa and lean back. Place your right hand on your left pec.
> 
> Mimic doing a real decline movement with your left arm bent: fist out at the side and push past your hip. Notice how much movement there is in the pec as it pulls your upper arm down, and how it contracts strongly especially at full extension.
> 
> Now mimic the flat bench action: push your arm out forward and slightly upwards. Notice how much less pec movement there is, and how it only contracts moderately at full extension.
> 
> Now mimic an incline: push your arm vertical. Notice how the pec cannot be raising your arm as it is elongating - stretching - and muscles only exert a force by trying to contract. If your pec were trying to contract in an incline it would be working against your delts, which are doing almost the entire work.
> 
> Now try the same sequence more upright, more reclined, and flat and map what happens.
> 
> The more inclined a press, the less and less the pecs do any work. However, the action of keeping dumbells under control and travelling vertically will tend to stretch the pecs out sideways like flyes, and so put some stress on them, but less and less the more vertical you are..


Yes I did read that, and I have changed my chest routine because of it...I now do decline instead of inclines!


----------



## Jem

I stand erected hunny


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Yes mate all good! off to sunny Spain tomorrow for a nice holiday !  Partners 21st today so giving her the suprise Cuba holiday tonight! looking forward to it..
> 
> Morning buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> har har har!! I have you know I have repped you many of time where I have no recieved one back missy!!


*Oi* *you sh!tbag - check your reps - I repped you already this morning so ner di feckin ner ner .......* :tongue: *:tongue:* :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> Yes I did read that, and I have changed my chest routine because of it...I now do decline instead of inclines!


Certainly will be changing up a few things myself.


----------



## Rickski

Anybody know what happened to Maxmuscle?


----------



## Goose

Yeah Patrick is a clever man I tell yee!

Jem - Good its aboooot bloooody time woman!


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Anybody know what happened to Maxmuscle?


Think hes just chillaxing taking a break from things :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yes I did read that, and I have changed my chest routine because of it...I now do decline instead of inclines!


thanks for the answer :laugh:-sitting in leather swivel chair trying to do that - answer work email and wondering if my slight bahoobies are possibly interrupting my feeling of things .....still had not worked out whether should be doing incline, flat or decline :lol: :lol: :lol:

So, decline puts more emphasis on the upper chest - yes? - did chest yesterday on incline bench :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Hes a good man Maxmuscle


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Think hes just chillaxing taking a break from things :thumbup1:


yes sorry pmed Bam and she said that he is sorting stuff at home hence the break from here. Most men seem to go through that !!!!  .


----------



## Goose

Rickski! Im outta love mate


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> thanks for the answer :laugh:-sitting in leather swivel chair trying to do that - answer work email and wondering if my slight bahoobies are possibly interrupting my feeling of things .....still had not worked out whether should be doing incline, flat or decline :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So, decline puts more emphasis on the upper chest - yes? - did chest yesterday on incline bench :thumb:


Well no the point is that you can not prioritise specific parts of your chest and that decline basically recruits the most fibres and that incline is not much of a chest excercise but a shoulder movement instead.


----------



## Jem

I miss him & bam & ryoken and bigbob & rag came back yesterday so thats ok ....


----------



## Goose

Jem I should Neg you for that :lol:

:laugh:


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> Rickski! Im outta love mate


You have done more than enough in the past:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Yeah Patrick is a clever man I tell yee!
> 
> Jem - Good its aboooot bloooody time woman!


well ok will be looking out for you now then .....did not realise the error of my ways ....liking the geordie accent you put on for me there as well - sooo hoooot :whistling:


----------



## Goose

I have chest and biceps tonight! Im gonna go for 170kg on bench but not sure if I will do inclines because my shoulder had a niggle from the last time I did them!

Plus I was in the lift this morning and turn and kinda twisted my body and my hip killed felt like it almost dislocated.. Yes im a 21 year old in a 121 year olds body me thinks.


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> well ok will be looking out for you now then .....did not realise the error of my ways ....liking the geordie accent you put on for me there as well - sooo hoooot :whistling:


:laugh: I do try... :ban:


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> *Did anybody read this post from Prodriver it has certainly made me think, try what he explains and see I was a bit shocked.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Sit on a sofa and lean back. Place your right hand on your left pec.
> 
> Mimic doing a real decline movement with your left arm bent: fist out at the side and push past your hip. Notice how much movement there is in the pec as it pulls your upper arm down, and how it contracts strongly especially at full extension.
> 
> Now mimic the flat bench action: push your arm out forward and slightly upwards. Notice how much less pec movement there is, and how it only contracts moderately at full extension.
> 
> Now mimic an incline: push your arm vertical. Notice how the pec cannot be raising your arm as it is elongating - stretching - and muscles only exert a force by trying to contract. If your pec were trying to contract in an incline it would be working against your delts, which are doing almost the entire work.
> 
> Now try the same sequence more upright, more reclined, and flat and map what happens.
> 
> The more inclined a press, the less and less the pecs do any work. However, the action of keeping dumbells under control and travelling vertically will tend to stretch the pecs out sideways like flyes, and so put some stress on them, but less and less the more vertical you are..


Interesting, Going change things up i think! Aa didn't notice page 617, I was still on 616. It goes to quick.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Well no the point is that you can not prioritise specific parts of your chest and that decline basically recruits the most fibres and that incline is not much of a chest excercise but a shoulder movement instead.


I still think incline flys work the upper chest, although obviously there is no resistance at the top of the movement!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jem I should Neg you for that :lol:
> 
> :laugh:


see thats what I mean ??? :confused1: :crying: :crying: :surrender: :huh: :no: what have i done ???


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> I have chest and biceps tonight! Im gonna go for 170kg on bench but not sure if I will do inclines because my shoulder had a niggle from the last time I did them!
> 
> Plus I was in the lift this morning and turn and kinda twisted my body and my hip killed felt like it almost dislocated.. Yes im a 21 year old in a 121 year olds body me thinks.


You always tweek something doing daft stuff that is so true.


----------



## Jem

s'confusing stuff - I know that me shoulders hurt more than my back and chest this morning though !!!!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> see thats what I mean ??? :confused1: :crying: :crying: :surrender: :huh: :no: what have i done ???


Comment about max.. us men blah blah... :innocent:



Rickski said:


> You always tweek something doing daft stuff that is so true.


Yeah true.. Im falling apart!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> s'confusing stuff - I know that me shoulders hurt more than my back and chest this morning though !!!!!


I have to admit I do feel it more in my shoulders on incline than I do my chest.

I stopped doing flat for ages but got back into it and quite enjoying it to be honest! :beer:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Comment about max.. us men blah blah... :innocent:
> 
> Ah Goose chillax - take a pill man!!! I meant it more as a slur on us girlies who become all jealous because the bloke is sat on the pc all the time .....tell me I am wrong by all means...but I have been there myself - the ex is a Computer Graphics graduate :whistling:
> 
> Yeah true.. Im falling apart!


----------



## Jem

Anyway .....have you packed your speedos? I wanna pic !!!

EDIT: Ian - goose has a really nice bum !!!


----------



## Rickski

Where in Spain are you going?


----------



## Goose

Jem I didnt mean to sound in a bitchy way! I was only joking with you :tongue:



Jem said:


> Anyway .....have you packed your speedos? I wanna pic !!!
> 
> EDIT: Ian - goose has a really nice bum !!!


Funny you should say that! I was going to but the mrs doesnt think its "appropriate" :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Where in Spain are you going?


Off to Marbella. Jo, my partner, her dad lives out there and is giving her the house for a week for her present! And theres 10 of her mates coming out with us, should ber a blast!!


----------



## solidcecil

hey im back did ya miss me!

oh stupid question of course ya did!


----------



## Jem

OMG sounds fabulous sweetie - off to Marbella !!!!

How can it not be appropriate pmsl - fit bod, small pants !!!

I'm jealous - of it all

the pants

the bod

the location

all of it .................oh well !


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> hey im back did ya miss me!
> 
> oh stupid question of course ya did!


My god - you went outdoors - ---did you have to go and sign on ? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> My god - you went outdoors - ---did you have to go and sign on ? :lol:


haha na not yet down to ma last few pennys before i sign on yet.

anyways hows you sweet?


----------



## Jem

sick as a dog

I WANNA GO MARBELLA !!!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ian - goose has a really nice bum !!!


Pics..Pics...Pics :bounce:


----------



## Jem

its in AL Ian hahahahaha ner ner


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> its in AL Ian hahahahaha ner ner


Nooooooooooooooo !


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey im back did ya miss me!


No :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

ent you in the AL ian?


----------



## Jem

'fraid so sugar pie

Lorian will let you in - you are a rampant perv - its guaranteed access !!

they let me in early and I dont even go there - unless someone tells me there is something spectacular occurring - like Goose's bum being posted up !!!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> No :tongue:


sure you did i dont know how you got my number but can you stop texting me all the time please! and some of those picture messages are quite disturbing


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> OMG sounds fabulous sweetie - off to Marbella !!!!
> 
> How can it not be appropriate pmsl - fit bod, small pants !!!
> 
> I'm jealous - of it all
> 
> the pants
> 
> the bod
> 
> the location
> 
> all of it .................oh well !


haha well thinking a mankini would be more appropriate!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ent you in the AL ian?


They wont let me in...something about me being to extreme...go figure!


----------



## Goose

Jem I owe you super reps for the compliments


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> They wont let me in...something about me being to extreme...go figure!


haha true


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jem I owe you super reps for the compliments


pmsl caught the slight irony

All true...none of it solicited - just fact & we like the fact that you dont blow your own trumpet [at least I hope not.... :confused1: :lol: :confused1: ]


----------



## Jem

*panting heavily*

I can see it now : 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Ha morning all - I have my glasses on this morning whilst I work ....I mean...er...attempt to work whilst being on here - trying for the intelligent look you see


sexy secretary look? :lol:

morning by the way


----------



## solidcecil

not much is happening today!

im off again got to go get ready, shave my legs, paint my nails and do my makeup.

see ya later


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> pmsl caught the slight irony
> 
> All true...none of it solicited - just fact & we like the fact that you dont blow your own trumpet [at least I hope not.... :confused1: :lol: :confused1: ]


No im pretty self conscious to be honest with you..


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> *panting heavily*
> 
> I can see it now :
> View attachment 26831
> 
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Wheres the muscles?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> sexy secretary look? :lol:
> 
> morning by the way


hopefully ! :whistling:

Morning Dave - how are things

sssh I think we are all alone so you can be perfectly honest with me ....tell me something you dont want the rest of the bronzers to know :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> not much is happening today!
> 
> im off again got to go get ready, shave my legs, paint my nails and do my makeup.
> 
> see ya later


oh pics pics pics sexy laydee :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Wheres the muscles?


I have a good imagination Goose dont worry - oh and there is that shrine of you in my bedroom with your nudie picture blown up to A5 size dont forget :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> I have a good imagination Goose dont worry - oh and there is that shrine of you in my bedroom with your nudie picture blown up to A5 size dont forget :whistling:


A5 eh?... Well I suppose that will have to do&#8230;

What about your pictures though? I have no bum picture for my shrine&#8230; ok ok if you insist, yes the real thing would be much more of a treat

:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> A5 eh?... Well I suppose that will have to do&#8230;
> 
> What about your pictures though? I have no bum picture for my shrine&#8230; ok ok if you insist, yes the real thing would be much more of a treat
> 
> :laugh:


Not very good with paper sizes :lol: :lol: :lol: that was the biggest one I could think of !

oh its not pleasant I promise you !!! far too big for any shrine pmsl

Anyway you will have one gf and 10 other girlies to keep you amused in Marbella - lmfao - should be fun for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> hopefully ! :whistling:


 :bounce:



Jem said:


> Morning Dave - how are things
> 
> sssh I think we are all alone so you can be perfectly honest with me ....tell me something you dont want the rest of the bronzers to know :tongue:


be perfectly honest with you ? haha

Im good hun just fed up, gunna go gym early today i think. give myself a beasting!

how are u?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> :bounce:
> 
> be perfectly honest with you ? haha
> 
> Im good hun just fed up, gunna go gym early today i think. give myself a beasting!
> 
> how are u?


yes I am gagging for it .....gym I mean - was gonna go at 1 but might go now !!!

Is it Monday feeling or worse ?

Are you back with your girl or single and loving it ?


----------



## D_MMA

gaggin, bet you r ! haha

na im still single and loving it..and having my head messd haha

na not monday feeling im off work so im good with the whole monday feelings lol


----------



## Jem

what are you doing at the gym today ? do legs - that will beast you good and proper !


----------



## D_MMA

did legs friday morning befor the car show lol

gunna do chest & tri's and go heavy


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Not very good with paper sizes :lol: :lol: :lol: that was the biggest one I could think of !
> 
> oh its not pleasant I promise you !!! far too big for any shrine pmsl
> 
> Anyway you will have one gf and 10 other girlies to keep you amused in Marbella - lmfao - should be fun for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


ahaha I wish!! theres actually going to be 5 other guys and 7 other girlies!!  

Yum yum


----------



## Jem

have pmed you Goosey ooer folk will talk !!!

Dave enjoy the gym !!!


----------



## D_MMA

mornin goose lad u ok?


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> have pmed you Goosey ooer folk will talk !!!
> 
> Dave enjoy the gym !!!


not goin till bout 1ish!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> have pmed you Goosey ooer folk will talk !!!
> 
> Dave enjoy the gym !!!


Jem just send the usual nude photos to my usual address&#8230;

Thanks..

:lol:

I had to do that and you know it


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon peeps!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jem just send the usual nude photos to my usual address&#8230;
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I had to do that and you know it


LMAO - was just about to log out when I saw that you tinker :tongue:

erm ok ....shower pics en route to you


----------



## robc

hey everyone!

just quickly popping in to say congrats to Jem and GB for getting in the top reps list on front page.

:beer: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Hi WA - long time.....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know, i've been really busy trying to sort my life out so had pretty much banned myself from the board as it seems to guzzle up my time!


----------



## D_MMA

hey WA hows tricks.

jem - these pics best be on mass distribution!


----------



## Goose

Hey WA


----------



## Jem

it does that ....speaking of which I must start to get ready...


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> hey WA hows tricks.
> 
> jem - these pics best be on mass distribution!


www.hottiebottie.co.uk


----------



## Goose

^^ :lol:


----------



## Goose

Has anyone checked out Yvette Bova??

Shes a right dirty lil so an so !!


----------



## Jem

it has a ring to it though - I may purchase the domain name !!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Dave and Goose,

Tricks are ok - I'm a sleepy WA today though - 2 hours of sleep due to a 6 hour drunken call from my Dad, finally got him off my phone at 0400hrs and then the house fire alarm went off at 0600hrs and scared the crap out of me but all is ok - can't wait until my lunch! 

How is everyone else? Who is getting their bottom out? Is it Goosey again?


----------



## Goose

Blimey you were up early!! I had a decent sleep! I got about 6 1/2 hours which is good for me!! feel full of energy and ready to smash the gym tonight 

Oh and for the bum comment.. :lol: WA you know im still waiting on seeing your cheeks..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know I think I am going straight home to be tonight, I need a good 7 or 8 hours to be a happy bunny. I can only manage with 2 hours after a really good night out!

I did actually think about taking a pic of my bottom for the board when I caught sight of it on the way out of the shower the other day, but then I convinced myself that I am a nice young lady and decided against it


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know I think I am going straight home to be tonight, I need a good 7 or 8 hours to be a happy bunny. I can only manage with 2 hours after a really good night out!
> 
> I did actually think about taking a pic of my bottom for the board when I caught sight of it on the way out of the shower the other day, but then I convinced myself that I am a nice young lady and decided against it


Well I always have a little space saved in my PM box for you and your booty


----------



## Rickski

Hi Wa no sleep nightmare hey.....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'll keep that in mind little one!


----------



## Rickski

Hi Robc and DaveI how you doin lads.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Rickski said:


> Hi Wa no sleep nightmare hey.....


T'is a pain, I'm a bear with sore head, teary and sleepy but the upshot it the Senior management have figured out not to mess with me and are giving me a wide berth :lol:


----------



## Rickski

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> T'is a pain, I'm a bear with sore head, teary and sleepy but the upshot it the Senior management have figured out not to mess with me and are giving me a wide berth :lol:


Good for you hun. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

afternoon!

everyone alright?


----------



## Rickski

Hi matey


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Hi matey


afternoon, how you doing?

getting upto anything exciting!?


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> mornin goose lad u ok?


Hey bud


----------



## Rickski

robisco11 said:


> afternoon, how you doing?
> 
> getting upto anything exciting!?


Of to Aldi and then the Gym:rolleyes:


----------



## robc

Rickski said:


> Of to Aldi and then the Gym:rolleyes:


Yer man hows it going?

Just playing some fifa09 and getting my bum handed to me online :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Off to Aldi:rolleyes:


Wish I had a glamourous lifestyle :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

Well back from gym....chest & Tris...went realy well hit several PBs, with reps not weights...so feeling real good...just had my shake..ummm yummy :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon IanStu


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> Wish I had a glamourous lifestyle :innocent:


Lol back from Aldi, it's as good as it gets at the moment IanStu, just getting psyched for the gym.


----------



## Rickski

Gonna do shoulders i think, will see when i get there.


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon Howiieee

Rick I can talk I use Aldi aswell....why pay more if u don't have to?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Wish I had a glamourous lifestyle :innocent:


pmsl you are so funnneeee :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> pmsl you are so funnneeee :thumb:


No I saw the funny side made me chuckle. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Afternoon Howiieee
> 
> Rick I can talk I use Aldi aswell....why pay more if u don't have to?


i get my veg from Aldi


----------



## Rickski

I dont go just for price if i did not like the food i would go elsewhere my wife is South American and she finds some stuff in Aldi that she loves, we do the rounds though Aldi for most Tesco next and last Sainsburys for a couple of bits, oh and the big Asda for Nappies and Baby MIlk.


----------



## Jem

I shop at Harrods and Selfridges of course

...well ok Sainsburys and Morrisons ....oh and the Co-op which is utter pants


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> I dont go just for price if i did not like the food i would go elsewhere my wife is South American and she finds some stuff in Aldi that she loves, we do the rounds though Aldi for most Tesco next and last Sainsburys for a couple of bits, oh and the big Asda for Nappies and Baby MIlk.


Do most of ours in sainburys and aldi...main reason they are closest to where we live!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I shop at Harrods and Selfridges of course
> 
> ...well ok Sainsburys and Morrisons ....oh and the Co-op which is utter pants


morrisons :thumbup1:

unfortunately theres no harrods near me...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I shop at Harrods and Selfridges of course
> 
> ...well ok Sainsburys and Morrisons ....oh and the Co-op which is utter pants


Well I do shop at selfridges....but not very often...I was looking at a white T-shirt there the other day £125...just plain cotton...I tried it on...looked good...then I ran away (not with the T-shirt)


----------



## Jem

ok change of topic then .....if you could have 10 people from this site to dinner [for whatever reason ...who would you have ?]

& dont worry about those present ...otherwise we will all just invite each other ....but I think Ian has to be on my list pmsl - for the fun factor

Then claire, ant, heavy [hahaha], GB, joshua, leaf, Max, Rag, Bam

That's 10 but got to have some nubile talent to work on the door so would have erm Goose, So Not Solid Cecil, MXD & Windsor

there we go !!!

Everyone else could come to the disco afterwards


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Well I do shop at selfridges....but not very often...I was looking at a white T-shirt there the other day £125...just plain cotton...I tried it on...looked good...then I ran away (not with the T-shirt)


see lmao - your wife must be killing herself laughing at you all day long :lol: :lol: :lol: Shoplifter or shirtlifter - you decide :cool2:


----------



## robc

I only do my shoppin at tesco cos I get it delivered hehe

the pricing is good to be honest and the quality is spot on for me. I get some stuff at tesco Value like the chicken breasts Ive found are good for the price, 3.50 for 4 large breasts (mmmm breasts) and now prices are good for steaks, I just get the lower weights so a sirloin is about 3.50 each and a fillet is about 5 quid. as far as im aware thats not bad! the rump steak though is cheaper but oh my god its horrible, nasty!

oh yea I do go to morrisons for bits n bobs as there is one a mile away, I like morrisons.

Jem, I would invite you all! I'd just make more room mwuhaha!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> ok change of topic then .....if you could have 10 people from this site to dinner [for whatever reason ...who would you have ?]
> 
> & dont worry about those present ...otherwise we will all just invite each other ....but I think Ian has to be on my list pmsl - for the fun factor
> 
> Then claire, ant, heavy [hahaha], GB, joshua, leaf, Max, Rag, Bam
> 
> That's 10 but got to have some nubile talent to work on the door so would have erm Goose, So Not Solid Cecil, MXD & Windsor
> 
> there we go !!!
> 
> Everyone else could come to the disco afterwards


I couldnt possibly choose


----------



## robc

I don't post a lot cos I'm usually quite busy with random stuff, but I have made 439 posts in here haha

How many has everyone else got?!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ok change of topic then .....if you could have 10 people from this site to dinner [for whatever reason ...who would you have ?]
> 
> & dont worry about those present ...otherwise we will all just invite each other ....but I think Ian has to be on my list pmsl - for the fun factor
> 
> Then claire, ant, heavy [hahaha], GB, joshua, leaf, Max, Rag, Bam
> 
> That's 10 but got to have some nubile talent to work on the door so would have erm Goose, So Not Solid Cecil, MXD & Windsor
> 
> there we go !!!
> 
> Everyone else could come to the disco afterwards


i only get the bastard disco!?!?

at least i know ian wouldnt desert me...unlinke some!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> see lmao - your wife must be killing herself laughing at you all day long :lol: :lol: :lol: Shoplifter or shirtlifter - you decide :cool2:


Think the days of her finding me funny are long gone...wanting to kill herself when ever i'm around may have a ring of truth to it :innocent:


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> I don't post a lot cos I'm usually quite busy with random stuff, but I have made 439 posts in here haha
> 
> How many has everyone else got?!


OMG you are a bunch of wimps --- and I dont talk a lot so I dont have many posts :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i only get the bastard disco!?!?
> 
> at least i know ian wouldnt desert me...unlinke some!!


lmao - Yo AC - you are already there, you are my armchair after all silly !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> lmao - Yo AC - you are already there, you are my armchair after all silly !!!


let you off...just.


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Think the days of her finding me funny are long gone...wanting to kill herself when ever i'm around may have a ring of truth to it :innocent:


ah I dont think so .....unless you tell the same jokes over and over and over and over


----------



## IanStu

I'm working on my list...so far I got Cecil as a waiter...goose can bring the porn from his extensive collection...Jem's in the kitchen....I'll get back with rest in a bit!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> OMG you are a bunch of wimps --- *and I dont talk a lot so I dont have many posts* :whistling:


 :lol:

Yea right!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I'm working on my list...so far I got Cecil as a waiter...goose can bring the porn from his extensive collection...Jem's in the kitchen....I'll get back with rest in a bit!


wtf am I doing in the kitchen Ian - you have been downgraded - you are now working the cloakroom


----------



## Rickski

I only get the Disco too.


----------



## Jem

how do you find out how many you have posted in here ?


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> I only get the Disco too.


Im reworking it now - see Ian has decided that we can have staff as well as party guests so its all change Ricks ............. :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> how do you find out how many you have posted in here ?


x2


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> wtf am I doing in the kitchen Ian - you have been downgraded - you are now working the cloakroom


I thought women liked cooking and cleaning and stuff like that...I always thought it was sort of a hobby for them....I'll take cover now :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Im reworking it now - see Ian has decided that we can have staff as well as party guests so its all change Ricks ............. :tongue:


haha iv started something now


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I thought women liked cooking and cleaning and stuff like that...I always thought it was sort of a hobby for them....I'll take cover now :lol:


Oh I will have to try it some time then .........


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Im reworking it now - see Ian has decided that we can have staff as well as party guests so its all change Ricks ............. :tongue:


Okis.


----------



## Goose

ANYONE??


----------



## Jem

anyone what ????...oh yeah get you now

yeah anyone !!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> anyone what ????...oh yeah get you now
> 
> yeah anyone !!!


Lol tsk! and you asked the same question! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

mind like a sieve

How do you find out how many posts made in a particular thread Robc????


----------



## solidcecil

hey all.

il be back in a bit just going to go and cook some food.


----------



## Rickski

Am finally orf to the gym.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey all.
> 
> il be back in a bit just going to go and cook some food.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> hey all.
> 
> il be back in a bit just going to go and cook some food.


x2


----------



## IanStu

right gotta go...gotta get home then get one of my boys to his boxing class for 5.30 never gonna do it....bye


----------



## Goose

Im off! see you guys in about 10 days! Au revoir! Dont miss me too much!

ladies PM me


----------



## Jem

Have a loverly time Goose and if you cant be good, be careful


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Have a loverly time Goose and if you cant be good, be careful


No need Jem.. Im always good 

Bye x


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> mind like a sieve
> 
> How do you find out how many posts made in a particular thread Robc????


Hold the mouse over the little icon which changes colour, next to the thread name in your subscribed threads in the control panel :thumb:


----------



## robc

Goose said:


> Im off! see you guys in about 10 days! Au revoir! Dont miss me too much!
> 
> ladies PM me


Have a good one mate!


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> Hold the mouse over the little icon which changes colour, next to the thread name in your subscribed threads in the control panel :thumb:


how do I subscribe to a thread then ????


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> how do I subscribe to a thread then ????


You sure your not already subscribed this one? click on User CP at the top to make sure!

To subscribe to a thread, you can click on Thread Tools near the top of the thread page and "Subscribe to thread"

Mine subscribes me to a thread when I post in one.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Howiieee said:


> Yeah, any suggestions?
> 
> Also, is it possible to change your username?


Sorry didn't see this post before I logged off last night.

Lifts to develop explosive power and improve your sprinting, are obviously sprinting.

Hamstrings are responsible for this explosive power and are fast twitch muscles so respond best to explosive lifts like olympic lifts, like the clean and jerk, and hang cleans are excellent just anyway. Other compound lifts:


Romanian deadlifts

Good mornings

hack squats

ATG front squats - not technically a hamstring specific lift, but it WILL sort out any stiffness in your hammies, plus getting this sorted will make squatting a lot easier

box squats. Pause on box then explode up, hard and great fun.


Malika's butt busters.

hack squats

glute ham bridge


I see the bronzers have been busy bees today. Over 20 pages. Sorry I've gotta keep doing some work now, so no time to read em. Hope everyone has had a good day! :rockon:


----------



## robisco11

anybody there...?


----------



## solidcecil

only me!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> only me!


i knew you'd be here! you are 'mr bronze'!


----------



## robisco11

KJW said:


> Evening all,
> 
> How're we doing?


hey, not too bad mate.

yourself?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i knew you'd be here! you are 'mr bronze'!


haha not for much longer mate!

hows you?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> haha not for much longer mate!
> 
> hows you?


im not bad thanks. What about you? you trained today?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> im not bad thanks. What about you? you trained today?


cool yeah im good.

yeah mate done chest/bicep. really happy as i managed to use a barbel on bench, i havent been able to do so for months due to my shoulder! and i got a new pb on it aswel! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im good.
> 
> yeah mate done chest/bicep. really happy as i managed to use a barbel on bench, i havent been able to do so for months due to my shoulder! and i got a new pb on it aswel! :thumb: :thumb :


nice one mate. the shoulder hold up alright then? thats good news on the pb, everythings going the right way. Im doing chest tomorrow :cool2:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah a little pain while benching but felt fine. cheers bro, yeah im back liking chest now!

have a good one tomorrow


----------



## Howe

Evening All.


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Evening All.


alrite pal hows it going?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> alrite pal hows it going?


Good thanks mate. You?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Good thanks mate. You?


aye im not bad thanks.

waiting for big bro, that along with uk-muscle is my life :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> aye im not bad thanks.
> 
> waiting for big bro, that along with uk-muscle is my life :thumb: :whistling:


Good! Uk-muscle does get rather addictive. Not sure on big brother though.


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Good! Uk-muscle does get rather addictive. Not sure on big brother though.


you know you've got it on.....


----------



## solidcecil

rob i had respect for you!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> rob i had respect for you!


forgive me, i cant help it. Its an addiction!!!


----------



## IanStu

Helloooooooooooooooo


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Helloooooooooooooooo


Evening IanStu you ok mate?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem has overtaken me on reps, i'm off to commit suicide.


----------



## IanStu

well dont make a mess....some one always has to clean these things up!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

IanStu said:


> well dont make a mess....some one always has to clean these things up!


Don't know i'm gonna hang myself so the only way i'll make a mess is if I **** myself after:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

hello and welcome to the solidcecil show!


----------



## steelicarus

aloha. just drove back from gym with redemption song playing and me singing my little greekboy heart out. god what an amazing song., i love everyone now


----------



## solidcecil

haha you always loved me!

and yeah great song!


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Jem has overtaken me on reps, i'm off to commit suicide.


Hhahahahahhahahah!!!! She overtook me last week. But the pain of that has now vanished in the entertainment that she's outdone you! :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning gorgeous...hows you?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Morning gorgeous...hows you?


If that's me then I am good today - I had 13 hours of sleep last night and am sooo much happier today!

How are you?


----------



## Gym Bunny

It was you! I am ill and about to toodle off to the docs. Yay!


----------



## badger

Morning WA, 13 hrs thats more than you usually get in a week aint it ? what you upto, owt planned ? if weather holds off i'm off for a golf lesson then down gym to train chest. One of my mates has just got back from working in the south of france for the last 6mths so meeting up with him to train, looking forward to it not seen him in ages.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> It was you! I am ill and about to toodle off to the docs. Yay!


Ohh nooo! I think I remember reading that you were feeling pretty rubbish! I hope they fix you up nice and quick! Hugs to you!



badger said:


> Morning WA, 13 hrs thats more than you usually get in a week aint it ? what you upto, owt planned ? if weather holds off i'm off for a golf lesson then down gym to train chest. One of my mates has just got back from working in the south of france for the last 6mths so meeting up with him to train, looking forward to it not seen him in ages.


Haha it's not too far off!

I'm working today but have to try and get in touch with my brother in Japan as I heard on the grape vine that he is expecting sprog number 5! Woohoo!

Oh I like the sound of your day, the weather where I am seems to be clearing up, the sun might even put in an appearance so fingers crossed for you. Have a great day


----------



## badger

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm working today but have to try and get in touch with my brother in Japan as I heard on the grape vine that he is expecting sprog number 5! Woohoo!


Nice one, fingers crossed for them, congratulations aunty WA. Have a good un, take care. :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

MaKaVeLi said:


> Don't know i'm gonna hang myself so the only way i'll make a mess is if I **** myself after:thumb:


pmsl.............she did in nearly 3000 less posts as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Morning all...looks like another dull day weather wise....I'm at work but realy don't want to be, can't get into it...gotta knuckle down


----------



## Jem

woohooooooooooo favourite people !!!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> woohooooooooooo favourite people !!!!


Yes and me too :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

oh yes ...and you Ian


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone!

not a bad day today, anyone upto anything!?


----------



## Jem

no-one bloody here for some reason Rob

I am orf to do leggies

wooooohooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> no-one bloody here for some reason Rob
> 
> I am orf to do leggies
> 
> wooooohooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You?


i know its dead!

im doing chest today 

not training until about 2-30 though!


----------



## Jem

I am going very shortly ......even had some food before hand to prepare me for my training - now this is serious sh!t for me you know !!!! I normally work out on what I had for brekkie at 7am

this morning I have consumed

- a protein shake at 7

- 3 slices granary with pnut butter at 9:15

- 5 slices quorn ham with a handful of basmati rice at 11:15

I said I wasnt posting me diet - so dunno what it's doing in the bronze thread ffs but its one of those days - & I am so damn proud of myself woohooooooooo!!!

I am carbed up, primed and ready to rock and roll baby yeah


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I am going very shortly ......even had some food before hand to prepare me for my training - now this is serious sh!t for me you know !!!! I normally work out on what I had for brekkie at 7am
> 
> this morning I have consumed
> 
> - a protein shake at 7
> 
> - 3 slices granary with pnut butter at 9:15
> 
> - 5 slices quorn ham with a handful of basmati rice at 11:15
> 
> I said I wasnt posting me diet - so dunno what it's doing in the bronze thread ffs but its one of those days - & I am so damn proud of myself woohooooooooo!!!
> 
> I am carbed up, primed and ready to rock and roll baby yeah


haha :rockon:

i cant believe you workout on one meal! I need at least 3 good meals before i can think of the gym! im watchin this morning, readying myself for loose women  God bless daytime TV!


----------



## Jem

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I HATE LOOSE WOMEN ........................................NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROB NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SHOULD NEG YOU FOR THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I HATE LOOSE WOMEN ........................................NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROB NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> SHOULD NEG YOU FOR THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha

no negs please :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Never

But I never ever switch the tv on during the day ....ever ! it rots your brain


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Never
> 
> But I never ever switch the tv on during the day ....ever ! it rots your brain


iv fallen into the trap...im in too deep!


----------



## Martyd

Morning all!!


----------



## Jem

Morning foxy one ---check out the avvy ---woohoo


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Who wants to wobble my head and make me see sense? ha


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> iv fallen into the trap...im in too deep!


flick the trip - sit in silence in the corner ---bad bad boy :laugh:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> Morning foxy one ---check out the avvy ---woohoo


 Hehe.. how are you?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Who wants to wobble my head and make me see sense? ha


I will not be touching your head hun - think you meant to post in AL .....


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> Hehe.. how are you?


All the better..... :devil2:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> All the better..... :devil2:


 mmmm for now you are haha.. just noticed your training legs.. maybe not so good later :lol:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> mmmm for now you are haha.. just noticed your training legs.. maybe not so good later :lol:


I am psyched up to batter them to fook .....I intend to have severe probs sitting on the loo, going downstairs and general mobility .....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I am psyched up to batter them to fook .....I intend to have *severe probs sitting on the l*oo, going downstairs and general mobility .....


thats the most horrific part!!!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> I am psyched up to batter them to fook .....I intend to have severe probs sitting on the loo, going downstairs and general mobility .....


LOL :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> I will not be touching your head hun - think you meant to post in AL .....


Trust you Jem to get the filth in straight away! :thumb:


----------



## robc

I intend to destroy my chest and shoulders tonight!

I did mon, tue, weds las week so kinda feels like I haven't been for ages argh


----------



## robc

DaveI said:


> Trust you Jem to get the filth in straight away! :thumb:


yea dave I actually thought he meant his HEAD not his pe... you know. :thumb:

tut jem. tut tut. :lol:


----------



## Jem

ah if you keep giving me the ammo I am gonna fire the shots - you are feeding me then complaining when I chomp !!!!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> ah if you keep giving me the ammo I am gonna fire the shots - you are feeding me then complaining when I chomp !!!!


 :lol:

FEEDING YOU, then you *chomp*. :lol: :lol: :lol: ouch

innuendo much......Inyourendo!! :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

wheres raghav gone?????????????????????????????????

or have I just not noticed any of his posts


----------



## D_MMA

Wer just learning the real you now Jem!

filth on the mind, just like the rest of us!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> you are feeding me then complaining when I chomp !!!!


Ouch...hate it when that happens...u need to keep lips over your teeth...much better for all concerned :bounce:


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> Ouch...hate it when that happens...u need to keep lips over your teeth...much better for all concerned :bounce:


 :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem don't bite as that might come back to haunt you when he's feeding the pony!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem don't bite as that might come back to haunt you when he's feeding the pony!


Yer I'll pinch that thing as hard as possible! :lol: :lol:

Nah I'd never do such a thing, have to be gentle...... sometimes :devil2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey guys,

Thought you guys might want to know a bit more about me, I've asked someone at work to write me a reference for my Uni applications and here is what they put! Am gonna have to get them to revise it!

Sonia is a very pretty young lady who has a hypnotic bounce as she strides confidently through life. She is an immensly cheerful person, who loves to laugh at others, although when the need to be serious arises she has a scowl that can truely terrify.

Don't be fooled by her soft spoken, eloquent, articulate use of the English language she has the ability to talk filth with the best of them. Although her lack of accent can be a little disconcerting.

Sonia has proven that she has the ability to teach as well as learn, helping others produce culinary materstrokes. It has been noted that her methods are a little unorthodox, but it is safe to say her students now know the taste of cayenne pepper. Her main triumph would unquestionably by that of a crumble, if only she could keep the fruit under it.

She is both fit and strong, and would offer great assistance in demonstrating the vascular system, with veins popping all over the show. She has great respect for all members of the emergency services as many firemen will testify.

Her caring, selfless nature coupled with an unnatural interest in cutting, slicing, drilling and stitching of the human body makes her the perfect candidate for the course.

It would be a great loss to the company if Sonia were to be accepted as she has proven an invaluable source of enjoyment and entertainment. She will be greatly missed.

It made me chuckle so I thought I'd share!


----------



## Jungle

That is a pretty honest reference!


----------



## Gym Bunny

You will SO be getting repped as soon as I am rep recharged young lady! I suspect it was written a touch tongue-in-cheek and you'll get the real reference tomorrow.

Can I steal your reference and put it on FB? I think it the most amazing thing I've read in a very long time!


----------



## robc

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Awesome reference :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha go for it!! It's made my day


----------



## D_MMA

Don't be fooled by her soft spoken, eloquent, articulate use of the English language she has the ability to talk filth with the best of them. Although her lack of accent can be a little disconcerting

TYPICAL UK-M member


----------



## robc

haha yea I think its a pre-requisite for being a member at UK-M :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Don't be fooled by her soft spoken, eloquent, articulate use of the English language she has the ability to talk filth with the best of them. Although her lack of accent can be a little disconcerting
> 
> TYPICAL UK-M member





robc said:


> haha yea I think its a pre-requisite for being a member at UK-M :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought you guys might want to know a bit more about me, I've asked someone at work to write me a reference for my Uni applications and here is what they put! Am gonna have to get them to revise it!
> 
> Sonia is a very pretty young lady who has a hypnotic bounce as she strides confidently through life. She is an immensly cheerful person, who loves to laugh at others, although when the need to be serious arises she has a scowl that can truely terrify.
> 
> Don't be fooled by her soft spoken, eloquent, articulate use of the English language she has the ability to talk filth with the best of them. Although her lack of accent can be a little disconcerting.
> 
> Sonia has proven that she has the ability to teach as well as learn, helping others produce culinary materstrokes. It has been noted that her methods are a little unorthodox, but it is safe to say her students now know the taste of cayenne pepper. Her main triumph would unquestionably by that of a crumble, if only she could keep the fruit under it.
> 
> She is both fit and strong, and would offer great assistance in demonstrating the vascular system, with veins popping all over the show. She has great respect for all members of the emergency services as many firemen will testify.
> 
> Her caring, selfless nature coupled with an unnatural interest in cutting, slicing, drilling and stitching of the human body makes her the perfect candidate for the course.
> 
> It would be a great loss to the company if Sonia were to be accepted as she has proven an invaluable source of enjoyment and entertainment. She will be greatly missed.
> 
> It made me chuckle so I thought I'd share!


Perfect...will you marry me? :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Love the new avi WA...you look like a movie star...beautiful....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> Perfect...will you marry me? :bounce:


 :lol: That's the best offer I have had all day!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> Love the new avi WA...you look like a movie star...beautiful....


 :blush: Aw thanks Ian!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: That's the best offer I have had all day!


Not having a good day then .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Not having a good day then .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL....Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit!


----------



## Jem

its all I know.............


----------



## Jem

wtf - who is calling me a horse ?

pmsl - someone is in trouble.....right, checking this out .........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> wheres raghav gone?????????????????????????????????
> 
> or have I just not noticed any of his posts


No - he is a bit hit and miss these days - methinks he is charming l'etudiant francais avec his rouguish good looks and charming conversation .... :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> methinks he is charming l'etudiant francais avec his rouguish good looks and charming conversation .... :tongue:


Doesn't seem very likely :lol:


----------



## ryoken

im here just incase anyone wondered where i am or maybe even missed my devilish good looks:bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Ouch...hate it when that happens...u need to keep lips over your teeth...much better for all concerned :bounce:





Gym Bunny said:


> Jem don't bite as that might come back to haunt you when he's feeding the pony!





robc said:


> Yer I'll pinch that thing as hard as possible! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nah I'd never do such a thing, have to be gentle...... sometimes :devil2:


*Right sorry about this but I am just catching up:*

*Erm cheers Ian - will bear this in mind ha de ha - what was that about sarcasm....:laugh:*

*Is 'feeding the pony' a euphemism Lys ?* :confused1: *?*

*judging by Rob's response it must be .....*


----------



## Jem

and WA ; loving the CV - there should be more of these about when I am scouring through feckin applications - I would def give you a job on that basis ..........


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Doesn't seem very likely :lol:


*harsh ....ian very harsh - you will be in his next synopsis you know....*



ryoken said:


> im here just incase anyone wondered where i am or maybe even missed my devilish good looks:bounce:


*Missed you Ryoken !!! just mentioned you 2 days ago ..*.. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> im here just incase anyone wondered where i am or maybe even missed my devilish good looks:bounce:


Yes i've lost sleep over it... :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *harsh ....ian very harsh - you will be in his next synopsis you know....*
> 
> *Missed you Ryoken !!! just mentioned you 2 days ago ..*.. :thumb:


lol i knew some one would miss me thanks Jem!

2 days ago damn now im gonna have to go back through and look:thumbup1:

I have been about but have just been in one of those not much to say moods due to not getting in the gym very much over the past week or two and do appoligise to everyone for being an unsociable miserable git lol:lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Yes i've lost sleep over it... :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

now i feel special lol:bounce:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> wheres raghav gone?????????????????????????????????
> 
> or have I just not noticed any of his posts


He's fine, i spoke to him sunday, busy studying for an important exam he's got coming up but sounds like he's doing ok.


----------



## robc

Hows it going ryoken mate? my lil gremlin! lol

Yea Jem, feeding the pony as defined by the Urban Dictionary;

"feed the pony 71 up, 6 down love it hate it

The act of rubbing the vaginal area with a slightly cupped hand, the same hand position as used to feed a horse a sugar cube for instance.

'OMIGOD! i was just in the bakery and Billy Miggins and Julie Mc Scrooly were. . . well let's just say he was feeding the pony. And the pony was chewing. it was ****ing biting back. Arrrrrgh man that's one ****ing dangerous pony.'

"

Copy pasted straight from it hahahaha


----------



## ryoken

robc said:


> Hows it going ryoken mate? my lil gremlin! lol
> 
> Yea Jem, feeding the pony as defined by the Urban Dictionary;
> 
> "feed the pony 71 up, 6 down love it hate it
> 
> The act of rubbing the vaginal area with a slightly cupped hand, the same hand position as used to feed a horse a sugar cube for instance.
> 
> 'OMIGOD! i was just in the bakery and Billy Miggins and Julie Mc Scrooly were. . . well let's just say he was feeding the pony. And the pony was chewing. it was ****ing biting back. Arrrrrgh man that's one ****ing dangerous pony.'
> 
> "
> 
> Copy pasted straight from it hahahaha


lmao im good cheers mate just looking forward to trying to get some gym time in later i hope!

hows everything with you mate???


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> lmao im good cheers mate just looking forward to trying to get some gym time in later i hope!
> 
> hows everything with you mate???


yea I'm good thanks just been off work on hols, just relaxing and stuff. I am goin gym later as well :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG you are all really really dutty


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

robc said:


> Hows it going ryoken mate? my lil gremlin! lol
> 
> Yea Jem, feeding the pony as defined by the Urban Dictionary;
> 
> "feed the pony 71 up, 6 down love it hate it
> 
> The act of rubbing the vaginal area with a slightly cupped hand, the same hand position as used to feed a horse a sugar cube for instance.
> 
> 'OMIGOD! i was just in the bakery and Billy Miggins and Julie Mc Scrooly were. . . well let's just say he was feeding the pony. And the pony was chewing. it was ****ing biting back. Arrrrrgh man that's one ****ing dangerous pony.'
> 
> "
> 
> Copy pasted straight from it hahahaha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> OMG you are all really really dutty


WA nods in agreement!


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> OMG you are all really really dutty


your the one going on about feeding the pony! :lol:

Yea your right though I am REALLY dutty!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I did not mention a horse, pony, donkey or any other equestrian typed theme - I just said chomping...........Ian compared me to a horse I think ...such a charmer he is


----------



## robisco11

afternoon everyone!

whats going on here!?

just got in from the gym :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> afternoon everyone!
> 
> whats going on here!?
> 
> just got in from the gym :thumb:


we are all talking about feeding ponies!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> we are all talking about feeding ponies!


TRUST ME ROB - YOU ARE FAR TOO SENSITIVE FOR THIS STUFF ---YOU DO NOT WANT TO KNOW :laugh:


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> I did not mention a horse, pony, donkey or any other equestrian typed theme - I just said chomping...........Ian compared me to a horse I think ...such a charmer he is


 :lol:

So what your saying is, Ian is into horse porn? :laugh:

(I have an ability to twist words hehehe)


----------



## robc

robisco11 said:


> afternoon everyone!
> 
> whats going on here!?
> 
> just got in from the gym :thumb:


Talking about stuff we shouldnt be. 



ryoken said:


> we are all talking about feeding ponies!


yea!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yes methinks you are right Robc


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> TRUST ME ROB - YOU ARE FAR TOO SENSITIVE FOR THIS STUFF ---YOU DO NOT WANT TO KNOW :laugh:


you used capitals and everything, this must be bad!!!


----------



## IanStu

robc said:


> :So what your saying is, Ian is into horse porn? :laugh:


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

the look on his face says it all


----------



## robc

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/17816/How+To+Quit/

hahahaha


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

just smilies and no talking is not allowed ............


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> just smilies and no talking is not allowed ............


 :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> just smilies and no talking is not allowed ............





IanStu said:


> :thumb:


 :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :confused1: :blowme: mg: :yawn:  :2guns: :gun_bandana: :thumbdown: :nono: :no: :ban:


----------



## robisco11

im confused..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :confused1: :blowme: mg: :yawn:  :2guns: :gun_bandana: :thumbdown: :nono: :no: :ban:


 :surrender:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im confused..


I've been confused for years..so don't worry about it!


----------



## IanStu

How come women always seem to have millions of smilies...where do ya get em?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> I've been confused for years..so don't worry about it!


----------



## ryoken




----------



## robc

:tt2:

mmmm I wonder what he's getting up to....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> How come women always seem to have millions of smilies...where do ya get em?


The little bit that says [more] in the smilies box


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> The little bit that says [more] in the smilies box


never seen that before!!!

:blowme: :stupid: h34r:  :death: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


>





robc said:


> :tt2:
> 
> mmmm I wonder what he's getting up to....


*pmsl * :beer:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> The little bit that says [more] in the smilies box


*doh - hey I will retain the lowest form of wit - you find a brain Ian !*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

the double fcuk one doesn't work though - not that i have ever tried it! :innocent:


----------



## robc

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> The little bit that says [more] in the smilies box


Oh no, what have you started!!!

:scared:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> the double fcuk one doesn't work though - not that i have ever tried it! :innocent:


I know ----not that I have ever tried either :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> the double fcuk one doesn't work though - not that i have ever tried it! :innocent:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

are we still on the smily subject:tongue: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> are we still on the smily subject:tongue: :bounce:


 i believe so...although...you never know with this lot!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> are we still on the smily subject:tongue: :bounce:


Very dry ........your sense of humour I hasten to add


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Very dry ........your sense of humour I hasten to add


I have always liked it dry (my sense of humour of course) :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ryoken said:


> I have always liked it dry (my sense of humour of course) :thumbup1:


   :thumb:


----------



## Jem

No more smilies puuuuuurrrlease pmsl


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> The little bit that says [more] in the smilies box


Yeaaaa its like Christmas :clap:


----------



## Jem

funny bugger ---oh what have you done with our other musketeer today ---where is the fair gypsy - reckon he's gone to work ........not !!!


----------



## robc

ryoken said:


> *I have always liked it dry* (my sense of humour of course) :thumbup1:


Me too, I like the process of making it not dry. :lol:

Oh you mean sense of humour ... :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> funny bugger ---oh what have you done with our other musketeer today ---where is the fair gypsy - reckon he's gone to work ........not !!!


Don't know...i've sent him a message demanding to know where he is...he can't be at work...its unthinkable :stupid: fftopic: :blowme: mg: :spam: :smartass: :cowboy: :angry: :yawn: :death: :devil2:  :rolleye: :blush: :crying: :2guns:


----------



## robc

:blowme:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Don't know...i've sent him a message demanding to know where he is...he can't be at work...its unthinkable :stupid: fftopic: :blowme: mg: :spam: :smartass: :cowboy: :angry: :yawn: :death: :devil2:  :rolleye: :blush: :crying: :2guns:


:ban:x


----------



## D_MMA

back

busy afternoon, seriously need to get my **** in the gym to take my mind off ****e!


----------



## Jem

Come again??? to take your mind off what????


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Come again??? to take your mind off what????


I'm guessing: sh1te


----------



## D_MMA

well guessed Ian.

nearly hometime tho only got a few things to clear up then im off


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Have a good workout and arm yourself with lots of Gggrrrss!!! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off home...should be back on in a bit...cheery!


----------



## robc

DaveI said:


> well guessed Ian.
> 
> nearly hometime tho only got a few things to clear up then im off


Ah the best time! (hometime)


----------



## Jem

byeeeeeee


----------



## robc

IanStu said:


> right I'm off home...should be back on in a bit...cheery!


cheerybye!


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Come again??? to take your mind off what????


And i bet thats another hint at filth Jem


----------



## D_MMA

laters Ian


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> And i bet thats another hint at filth Jem


x2


----------



## ryoken

cheerio Ian:thumbup1:


----------



## robc

DaveI said:


> And i bet thats another hint at filth Jem


x3


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> And i bet thats another hint at filth Jem





robisco11 said:


> x2





robc said:


> x3


OMG never ever ever - Its virgin on the ridiculous now ....fook Im funny :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG never ever ever - *Its virgin on the ridiculous* now ....fook Im funny :laugh:


haha i like it!


----------



## D_MMA

tuckin into meal 4 chicken breast n basmati rice. yum. after this drive home get changed and gymtime.


----------



## D_MMA

time to go - laters Bronzers !


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> OMG never ever ever - Its virgin on the ridiculous now ....fook Im funny :laugh:


Your so fanny!!!! :thumb:

funny, I mean funny! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

willie ever behave ? arsk yourself that ????


----------



## IanStu

Stop it you two...ya killin me :death:

Oh by the way I'm back


----------



## Jem

Just as well really Ian ----- there is a man waiting to poke you with a stick in the silver thread - pop in and see him


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> Just as well really Ian ----- there is a man waiting to poke you with a stick in the silver thread - pop in and see him


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Just as well really Ian ----- there is a man waiting to poke you with a stick in the silver thread - pop in and see him


Just had a look...they're a real nasty bunch in there...that hamsternuts is the ring leader...I dont think you should go there any more...it'll end in tears...mark my terrible words :confused1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Just had a look...they're a real nasty bunch in there...that hamsternuts is the ring leader...I dont think you should go there any more...it'll end in tears...mark my terrible words :confused1:


pmsl you know I have to look

but I defended the bronze thread by offering you up as a sacrifice :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> pmsl you know I have to look
> 
> but I defended the bronze thread by offering you up as a sacrifice :confused1:


you're to kind :blowme:


----------



## Jem

I do try .....I felt if I offered cecil they would take it as an insult - it had to be something we value you see


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I do try .....I felt if I offered cecil they would take it as an insult - it had to be something we value you see


and believe me....we value YOU :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ah thanks chicken !!! put my stuff in the journal now so you cannot moan at me for slacking anymore ....tis done me'ludd


----------



## IanStu

yes fair point...he is pretty worthless especialy as he hasnt bothered to show his face today!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ah thanks chicken !!! put my stuff in the journal now so you cannot moan at me for slacking anymore ....tis done me'ludd


haha i was talking about how we value IAN 

but yes, you too are valued !


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> haha i was talking about how we value IAN


PMSL nice one :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

No wonder Jem has so many reps, it's like a rep gangbang in here:lol: I'll drop down the leaderboard with my pride intact!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha i was talking about how we value IAN
> 
> but yes, you too are valued !


Hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: get me ....get a grip Jem !!!



IanStu said:


> PMSL nice one :bounce:


shut up biatch



MaKaVeLi said:


> No wonder Jem has so many reps, it's like a rep gangbang in here:lol: I'll drop down the leaderboard with my pride intact!


Feck off Mak - where are the reps ??? I will have you know I get all over the place - I dont just whore here you know .....I whore in several alleys :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hellllllllllloooooo everyone! I just woke up. Amazing day, been awake 5hours in total. Gonna go back to sleep again soon. :BIGGRIN:

Mak, with Jem's sense of humour I don't reckon it'll be long before she's at the top of the rep board.

Jem I am proud of you and your smuttyness! :bounce:

That's not quite what I meant by feeding the pony tho, in Ireland it is used more commonly as a euphemism for going down on a woman.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllllllllloooooo everyone! I just woke up. Amazing day, been awake 5hours in total. Gonna go back to sleep again soon. :BIGGRIN:
> 
> Mak, with Jem's sense of humour I don't reckon it'll be long before she's at the top of the rep board.
> 
> Jem I am proud of you and your smuttyness! :bounce:
> 
> *That's not quite what I meant by feeding the pony tho, in Ireland it is used more commonly as a euphemism for going down on a woman.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> its true.....i do learn something new everyday!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllllllllloooooo everyone! I just woke up. Amazing day, been awake 5hours in total. Gonna go back to sleep again soon. :BIGGRIN:
> 
> Mak, with Jem's sense of humour I don't reckon it'll be long before she's at the top of the rep board.
> 
> Jem I am proud of you and your smuttyness! :bounce:
> 
> *That's not quite what I meant by feeding the pony tho, in Ireland it is used more commonly as a euphemism for going down on a woman.*


what the.. In Ireland they kiss ponies to feed them?!!?!?!

This doesn't suprise me.

:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

No idea....I have been awake for too long. Back to the land of nod I go!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I do try .....I felt if I offered cecil they would take it as an insult - it had to be something we value you see


im gone for one day! and this is the thanks i get for hours of entertainment!

sod ya all im off!


----------



## D_MMA

evening all!

nip in before bed. need sleep to grow tho like they say

wat have i missed? had a good chest session back up to a PB so hopefully get a new PB next week!


----------



## geezuz

RS2007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


FOOK ME you look blxxdy mad in yer avvy!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good day serfs.

Just dropped in to bare my @rse to those beneath me in the class system


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good day serfs.
> 
> Just dropped in to bare my @rse to those beneath me in the class system


I am tempted to make a witty comment about how we have to be below you in class cause we're all taller in height...but I was distracted by the pic.

Zara, I know you were not happy with how you looked in your comp but DAMN lady! That is some serious improvement over the earlier comp. I think you'll have it absolutely nailed for the next one.

Tell me....how many men cry over your calf development? I know so many men who hammer their calves and yet just can't get em to grow, when yours just go "PING":lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ah thought I'd come and gatecrash a bit, before work.....

However I'll not be baring my ar5e to the serfs, it's in the AL :laugh:

Urgh it's p1ssing it down....... :cursing:

3 days to do 5 days worth of work....grrrrr bugger


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

college today but iv done all assignments (i think) so basically a day of work!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!


----------



## solidcecil

morning!

how is everyone?


----------



## D_MMA

how are my 2 new fb buddys lol

meal 2 starting soon. kickin my **** all this eating


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> how are my 2 new fb buddys lol
> 
> meal 2 starting soon. kickin my **** all this eating


haha yeah good thanks you know i always thought your name was Dave1 but its a I ennit. 

haha just had my meal 2. woke up a hour late so eating everything a hour late today!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> woke up a hour late so eating everything a hour late today!


Yup not surprised..you must be exausted...I would'nt want to have to work one day a month...I mean jeez you should join a union and put a stop to it...its pure exploitation :wacko:


----------



## D_MMA

yup its an I. Hhaha

i prob get up an hour later than most anyway.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yup not surprised..you must be exausted...I would'nt want to have to work one day a month...I mean jeez you should join a union and put a stop to it...its pure exploitation :wacko:


i know im knackered today. but iv got work tomorrow aswel! i hope it dont becaome a regular ocurance!


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> Yup not surprised..you must be exausted...I would'nt want to have to work one day a month...I mean jeez you should join a union and put a stop to it...its pure exploitation :wacko:


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

Morning All


----------



## solidcecil

morning, long time no see!

hows you today?


----------



## Jem

Oh all the better for seeing you honey - missed you yesterday ...........you went to work .......you ? at work? !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Oh all the better for seeing you honey - missed you yesterday ...........you went to work .......you ? at work? !!!


good. yeah i know! im working tomorrow aswel!  :scared: :surrender:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> good. yeah i know! im working tomorrow aswel!  :scared: :surrender:


Ian has to lie down in a darkened room...the shock was to much :turned:


----------



## IanStu

hey Jem..how's the legs...bet they have become useless apendages....talking about useless apendages, i see Cecils back :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

why do i get bullied?

is it because you are all jelous.

yeah thats it, it must be! your all jelous of me!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> hey Jem..how's the legs...bet they have become useless apendages....talking about useless apendages, i see Cecils back :bounce:


They are still functioning - just about

I just need to use a stick ............ and allow 15 mins to get to the toilet and onto it ....

Managed to drive the car this morning - I was impressed with myself - its all down hill from now on though - the pain is getting worse and poor glutes are seizing 

Yup cheers for the sympathy


----------



## Jem

Cecil - the useless appendage ! - catchy !


----------



## solidcecil

i dont know why i put up with it!

hope your legs hurt missy! :cursing:


----------



## Jem

ah just going along with Ian because I am too scared to disagree with him - you know how threatening he is !!!! such a dark menacing figure ....I love you really !xx


----------



## Martyd

Morning all so what going on!!


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> Morning all so what going on!!


Hi Marty...just the usual...Jem and Cecil trying to win my heart!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ah just going along with Ian because I am too scared to disagree with him - you know how threatening he is !!!! such a dark menacing figure ....I love you really !xx


yeah i know when he jumps out the shower at you it can be quite scary!

aww thanks i take back what i said abotu hopeing your legs hurt.

i hope they are fine :thumb:

x


----------



## Jem

* I have loads of work and someone calling to discuss part of it in oooh 6 mins & have not opened the email yet ...

* I have sore hams/glutes/quads/calves

* I have a massage later

* cecil is being bullied so feel free to join in

* Ian thinks I am mad

* Your avvy causes hyperventilation problems in one so weak today


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Hi Marty...just the usual...Jem and Cecil trying to win my heart!


 haha.. is there a winner yet?? :whistling:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> * I have loads of work and someone calling to discuss part of it in oooh 6 mins & have not opened the email yet ...
> 
> * I have sore hams/glutes/quads/calves
> 
> * I have a massage later
> 
> * cecil is being bullied so feel free to join in
> 
> * Ian thinks I am mad
> 
> * Your avvy causes hyperventilation problems in one so weak today


 Im glad i could help hahaha:whistling:

Errmmmmm massage???? :lol:


----------



## bowen86

what a **** day at the office so far.

uhhhh roll on the weekend!

hows everyone?


----------



## solidcecil

im [email protected]!


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> im [email protected]!


 Is this due to the work thingy?? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

well having everybody ganging up on me!

and yes i worke yesturday. forgot how hard it was!


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> haha.. is there a winner yet?? :whistling:


No...I'm just humoring them...let them think they have a chance before i cast em aside and move on to better things...the poor delusioned creatures...if I had any feelings i would pity them :bounce:


----------



## bowen86

solidcecil said:


> well having everybody ganging up on me!
> 
> and yes i worke yesturday. forgot how hard it was!


whats up mate?!


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> well having everybody ganging up on me!
> 
> and yes i worke yesturday. forgot how hard it was!


 haha.. well according to Ian its because you are all in a love triangle :lol: :lol:

Dont mention work.. here now and got a meeting in a min:cursing:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> No...I'm just humoring them...let them think they have a chance before i cast em aside and move on to better things...the poor delusioned creatures...if I had any feelings i would pity them :bounce:


 Ouch all those broken hearts!!:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well having everybody ganging up on me!


Sorry mate...I can't sop myself...I've tried but its just no good, it just comes flowing out :surrender:


----------



## solidcecil

bowen86 said:


> whats up mate?!


im getting verbally abused!


----------



## Jem

bowen86 said:


> what a **** day at the office so far.
> 
> uhhhh roll on the weekend!
> 
> *Agrees !!!*
> 
> hows everyone?





solidcecil said:


> im [email protected]!


*x2 *



Martyd said:


> Is this due to the work thingy?? :lol:


*yep 1 day of work and he is fooked*



solidcecil said:


> well having everybody ganging up on me! *you wish ! *
> 
> and yes i worke yesturday. forgot how hard it was!


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> haha.. well according to Ian its because you are all in a love triangle :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dont mention work.. here now and got a meeting in a min:cursing:


sounds like fun - Phil hasnt called re work - so that must be good...still gotta be done though.......

erm yep - not that kind of massage - a proper deep tissue one - to sort out all those knots and burning hips ...


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> *x2 *
> 
> *yep 1 day of work and he is fooked*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> sounds like fun - Phil hasnt called re work - so that must be good...still gotta be done though.......
> 
> erm yep - not that kind of massage - a proper deep tissue one - to sort out all those knots and burning hips ...


 Oww i could do with one of those massages!! know anyone good :whistling: !! The closet i got wsas having physio on my triceps last night.... owwwwwwwwww :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

Martyd said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


dont laugh its serrious!


----------



## Jem

I will pick up a card from this chap today and send you his details through if we rate him...he is just starting to do them at our gym so Warren may be interested if he is any good ...I will let you know - as long as he can set up in the gym it works out well !

I know he is doing an body alignment analysis with first consultation as well so he can talk the talk ...


----------



## Martyd

solidcecil said:


> dont laugh its serrious!


 Sorry dude.. I have regained my composure!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> dont laugh its serrious!


ah bless him - did you go home for a hug, milk and cookies after work ?


----------



## Martyd

Jem said:


> I will pick up a card from this chap today and send you his details through if we rate him...he is just starting to do them at our gym so Warren may be interested if he is any good ...I will let you know - as long as he can set up in the gym it works out well !
> 
> I know he is doing an body alignment analysis with first consultation as well so he can talk the talk ...


 Sounds like a plan.. better still i could just come and watch him work on you:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ah bless him - did you go home for a hug, milk and cookies after work ?


well durrh what else would i have done!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ah bless him - did you go home for a hug, milk and cookies after work ?


No he was late...and I'd cooked a special meal with all the trimmings...all gone to waste....why do I bother :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> No he was late...and I'd cooked a special meal with all the trimmings...all gone to waste....why do I bother :cursing:


sorry dear i told you it wont happen again!


----------



## IanStu

Marty....your avi looks like a professional pic...is it?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sorry dear i told you it wont happen again!


You're forgiven :wub:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Marty....your avi looks like a professional pic...is it?


 Not professional but a friend took it who does photography.. Its an unedited one i asked for myself


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> No he was late...and I'd cooked a special meal with all the trimmings...all gone to waste....why do I bother :cursing:





solidcecil said:


> sorry dear i told you it wont happen again!


*I would never have wasted it - and I did tell him it was time to go home but he insisted on watching the rest of Judge Judy with me ....what can I say - I am a sucker for cuddles and american tv * :tongue:

*tomorrow when he comes ...he will be sent straight back on time *


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> You're forgiven :wub:


 I reckon you already have a favourite :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

yay! i am loved!

and Jem i told him i was at work!

shh


----------



## Jem

You were at work sweetheart !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *I would never have wasted it - and I did tell him it was time to go home but he insisted on watching the rest of Judge Judy with me ....what can I say - I am a sucker for cuddles and american tv * :tongue:
> 
> *tomorrow when he comes ...he will be sent straight back on time *


This can't go on...he has to choose...its either you with you're judge judy and useless legs or me with my god like body...brilliant wit...mind bogling inteligence...and smooth shaved chest...you gotta chose mate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Martyd said:


> I reckon you already have a favourite :lol: :lol:


Hmmm it would appear so ..... :blink: :no: :crying:


----------



## solidcecil

i sure was!


----------



## IanStu

looks good mate...thought you were a model or something (just a comment guys...its not a chat up line...jeez)

This was to Marty by the way...forgot to click the quote post button!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> This can't go on...he has to choose...its either you with you're judge judy and useless legs or me with my god like body...brilliant wit...mind bogling inteligence...and smooth shaved chest...you gotta chose mate :thumb:


ermm i wonder


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> This can't go on...he has to choose...its either you with you're judge judy and useless legs or me with my god like body...brilliant wit...mind bogling inteligence...and smooth shaved chest...you gotta chose mate :thumb:


cmon - tickle your taste buds & whet your appetite with this little beauty :


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> looks good mate...thought you were a model or something (just a comment guys...its not a chat up line...jeez)


lmfao .......yeah you are grooming him ---just like you did me, then cecil.....groomer :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> cmon - tickle your taste buds & whet your appetite with this little beauty :
> 
> View attachment 26866


im swaying toward you at the moment, to tell the truth. you dont shout at me when im late.


----------



## Jem

as long as you come - that's all that matters


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> as long as you come - that's all that matters


more than once

:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> more than once
> 
> :whistling:


AHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO :ban:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> AHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO :ban:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you can come round the second wednesday of every month and we can have a 'special night'


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you can come round the second wednesday of every month and we can have a 'special night'


I'm counting the days.....

Decided to go to the gym early today so off in a minute...anyone else going today or are you all on those gay rest days that some of you have?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I'm counting the days.....
> 
> Decided to go to the gym early today so off in a minute...anyone else going today or are you all on those gay rest days that some of you have?


 :thumb:

k yeah im resting today!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I'm counting the days.....
> 
> Decided to go to the gym early today so off in a minute...anyone else going today or are you all on those gay rest days that some of you have?


erm good you saved it just in time before mods stepped in to lock the thread methinks :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have MY MASSAGE ---did you forget .....so gonna do some cardio before hand I think - if I can manage to walk at all :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *erm good you saved it just in time before mods stepped in to lock the thread methinks * :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have MY MASSAGE ---did you forget .....so gonna do some cardio before hand I think - if I can manage to walk at all :tongue:


 :lol: * yeah i think so.*

oh yeah cardio what a suprise!

what is cardio again?


----------



## Jem

hmmm I will have to teach you cecil ...... you wanna be cardio fit as well as muscular dont you .......and it will all help

You should do some cardio .....really even if its just the bike .....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hmmm I will have to teach you cecil ...... you wanna be cardio fit as well as muscular dont you .......and it will all help
> 
> You should do some cardio .....really even if its just the bike .....


hmmm. i dont like cardio im saving it for my pre contest next year.


----------



## Jem

where are you gonna compete ? I will come and support you perhaps


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> where are you gonna compete ? I will come and support you perhaps


yeah you should do. :thumb:

erm its in bognour

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/events-new.htm

its the south comp but in 2010


----------



## Jem

ok coolio julio !

Just read your poll re what you like in the opp sex - it has soooo changed topic ! pmsl


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ok coolio julio !
> 
> Just read your poll re what you like in the opp sex - it has soooo changed topic ! pmsl


k will see you there then!

and yeah i know talking about radios or something! very rude:laugh:


----------



## Jem

I was wondering if they were perhaps talking in code but erm nope def not !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I was wondering if they were perhaps talking in code but erm nope def not !!!


yeah same but they are achully talking about radios!

:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes they are actually talking about radios..I swear this place is becoming as random as BOI.

Jem once you've picked your favourite can you send the rest my way, I could do with some big strong men to help spring clean my flat. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oooh you choose Lys .......they are all tarts anyway ....only good for scrubbing....


----------



## solidcecil

i dont mind sharing


----------



## clairey.h

ok what have I missed, sharing, tarts, scrubbing and radios????? lol


----------



## Jem

that about sums it up ----and biatch I am just about to go

check out fanatical thread - tis funny babe

and where have you been all my life .....


----------



## clairey.h

in the gym this morning, couldnt get on the computer last night so read a book instead.................I amaze myself at my rock and rollness................pmsl


----------



## Jem

hmmm hubby needs sorting out ! just kick him off the poker -- unless he wins of course - in which case he can treat us both on our little soiree xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hmmm hubby needs sorting out ! just kick him off the poker -- unless he wins of course - in which case he can treat us both on our little soiree xx


he never wins..................pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so far he has funded someones second house in monty carlo ffs


----------



## ryoken

how is everyone today??

im all good and no feeding of ponies in sight so thats got to be a good/bad sign then


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> how is everyone today??
> 
> im all good and *no feeding of ponies in sight* so thats got to be a good/bad sign then


what have I missed :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> how is everyone today??
> 
> im all good and no feeding of ponies in sight so thats got to be a good/bad sign then


i good cheers

ponies???


----------



## clairey.h

its flippin p1ssing it down here............................my drives gonna be flooded in a minute

where is the sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope it stops before I have to go and collect my daughter, even the sky box has stopped working, my sons having spongebob withdrawal..............


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> what have I missed :confused1: :confused1:





solidcecil said:


> i good cheers
> 
> ponies???





robc said:


> Hows it going ryoken mate? my lil gremlin! lol
> 
> Yea Jem, feeding the pony as defined by the Urban Dictionary;
> 
> "feed the pony 71 up, 6 down love it hate it
> 
> The act of rubbing the vaginal area with a slightly cupped hand, the same hand position as used to feed a horse a sugar cube for instance.
> 
> 'OMIGOD! i was just in the bakery and Billy Miggins and Julie Mc Scrooly were. . . well let's just say he was feeding the pony. And the pony was chewing. it was ****ing biting back. Arrrrrgh man that's one ****ing dangerous pony.'
> 
> "
> 
> Copy pasted straight from it hahahaha


----------



## solidcecil

fairenough


----------



## clairey.h

should have know that it was crudeness as it was in this thread.......pmsl


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> should have know that it was crudeness as it was in this thread.......pmsl


Jem started it:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> Jem started it:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


why does that not suprise me in the slightest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

although she will blame everyone else :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> why does that not suprise me in the slightest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *although she will blame everyone else* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


of course!

jem never does anything wrong, or says anything smutty!

:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey!

We need Rag back - he makes sense of this thread for me! T'is very very random!


----------



## clairey.h

I asked where he was the other day and no response.............lets face it hes deserted us all :no::no:


----------



## ryoken

KJW said:


> Think I need to start sniffing glue before I read what's on here these days


 I found it was the other way round lol --- after reading and trying to understand what was going on it turned me to sniffing glue/mental breakdowns!


----------



## clairey.h

haha, Ive given up trying to catch up on whats been posted as by the time ive read it all I have no time to post and have to log of again...............oh that jem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

clairey.h said:


> its flippin p1ssing it down here............................my drives gonna be flooded in a minute
> 
> where is the sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope it stops before I have to go and collect my daughter, even the sky box has stopped working, my sons having spongebob withdrawal..............


gorgeous day........... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

did you miss my post.........lol cant step outside without wellies on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

KJW said:


> So what's everyone up to today then?
> 
> It's another gorgeous day outside, done my gardening bit, now heading to the weight shop to look at stronger benches.


I am just about to go out and find my missis a birthday present for tommorrow one from me and then another 3 from the kids (damn im gonna be broke again)


----------



## clairey.h

lol cant they get her a joint pressie................


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> lol cant they get her a joint pressie................


 they could but i dont think it will go down too well tbh, due to the fact we split last year and i wasnt about for her bday and she got nothing, i know i feel guilty as she still got me a 200 quid watch for mine even though we were living separate and not even talking much!

but we are all sorted and have been for a while so just want to make up for not being here last year and not getting her anything really, damn im soppy lol


----------



## Jem

KJW said:


> I know the feeling. Bulk ordered supplements for the next four months, *treated myself to new slippers, getting the garden done* and now benches! Everytime I do leg extensions the thing tips with the amount of weight on it. That's WITH a loaded barbell on the other end.
> 
> Utter guff!
> 
> Enjoy the shopping this afternoon, hope the weather holds up!


*Rock n Roll Man !!!! * :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## ragahav

hey everyone ...just here for a quick hello before I go back to the grinding ....as I had posted earlier about my upcoming exam and preparation, work stuff, new French interns I am guiding blah blah bah....you got the point...

so in nutshell I will be less visible here until my exam this Saturday so my apologies.  ....catching up with the thread does not seem possible this moment but will do it after my exam and rest assured a synopsis is on the anvil  ...however for now I will try to scan few pages back ....


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> why does that not suprise me in the slightest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> although she will blame everyone else :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:....ya thats true


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> of course!
> 
> jem never does anything wrong, or says anything smutty!
> 
> :lol:


off course she never does ...she is a doll ....and also a queen of this thread.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> hey everyone ...just here for a quick hello before I go back to the grinding ....as I had posted earlier about my upcoming exam and preparation, work stuff, new French interns I am guiding blah blah bah....you got the point...
> 
> so in nutshell I will be less visible here until my exam this Saturday so my apologies.  ....catching up with the thread does not seem possible this moment but will do it after my exam and rest assured a synopsis is on the anvil  ...however for now I will try to scan few pages back ....


woohoo hello Raglet - nice to hear from you !!!! Good luck on the exam !


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey!
> 
> We need Rag back - he makes sense of this thread for me! T'is very very random!


hey WA...how've you been ...I will resume once I am done with my exam.....really miss you all ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> woohoo hello Raglet - nice to hear from you !!!! Good luck on the exam !


hey Jem ..thank you very much...how have you been ...miss you :sad:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> I asked where he was the other day and no response.............lets face it hes deserted us all :no::no:


now why would you say that.. :crying: I'm so sad :crying: :crying:

I did respond ...although I didn't see your message....couldn't scourge through all the posts in hurry ...will do so after my exam ...miss you all...


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> of course!
> 
> jem never does anything wrong, or says anything smutty!
> 
> :lol:


*thanks Cecile*



clairey.h said:


> I asked where he was the other day and no response.............lets face it hes deserted us all :no::no:


*I responded to this about 20 pages back claire ....keep up will you girl - told you he was occupying french students ...with his charm and roguish good looks ---Ian said 'I hardly think so' ....not that I am stirring but get him Rag !! *



clairey.h said:


> haha, Ive given up trying to catch up on whats been posted as by the time ive read it all I have no time to post and have to log of again...............oh that jem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Moi - moi ???*



ragahav said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:....ya thats true


 *erm Rag - you're on my side darling*


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> off course she never does ...she is a doll ....and also a queen of this thread.... :thumb:


*aw cheers Rag - at least someone appreciates me !!! *



ragahav said:


> hey Jem ..thank you very much...how have you been ...miss you :sad:


*hurry up and come home then ...*



ragahav said:


> now why would you say that.. :crying: I'm so sad :crying: :crying:
> 
> I did respond ...although I didn't see your message....couldn't scourge through all the posts in hurry ...will do so after my exam ...miss you all...


*I responded at the time but all were posting at once so it got caught up in the flurry I think ! *

*I did answer her though ! *


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> *thanks Cecile*
> 
> *I responded to this about 20 pages back claire ....keep up will you girl - told you he was occupying french students ...with his charm and roguish good looks ---Ian said 'I hardly think so' ....not that I am stirring but get him Rag !! *
> 
> ooo...he is in big trouble ...grrr...
> 
> will deal with him after exam...
> 
> *Moi - moi ???*
> 
> *erm Rag - you're on my side darling*
> 
> off course your side sweetums....always


----------



## Jem

yeah you get him - he is a big bully - picking on everyone in the bronze thread when they are absent !!!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> *aw cheers Rag - at least someone appreciates me !!! *
> 
> everyone, except few, appreciate you
> 
> *hurry up and come home then ...*
> 
> soon after the exam....
> 
> *I responded at the time but all were posting at once so it got caught up in the flurry I think ! *
> 
> *I did answer her though ! *
> 
> thanks for covering me...ya I thought the same


----------



## Jem

lol at the big writing Rag !!!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> yeah you get him - he is a big bully - picking on everyone in the bronze thread when they are absent !!!


 we will together seek answers for that kind of (unbronzy) behavior...I think GB will be interested too....speaking of which, I hope you two have resolved your differences.......I don't know the story but I hope whatever it was is sorted now


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> lol at the big writing Rag !!!


couldn't think of other way to differentiate my answers...


----------



## Jem

course it is

Women = Oestrogen = Emotional Rants

all sorted now - we still love one another !


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> course it is
> 
> Women = Oestrogen = Emotional Rants
> 
> all sorted now - we still love one another !


glad to hear that......ok I'm gonna leave now ...goodnight..or morning,evening whatever that is at your side  Bye...cya again soon


----------



## Jem

see you soon hunny x


----------



## robisco11

lets get the party started bronzers:rockon:


----------



## Jem

yeah right ...........


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yeah right ...........


your not invited so nerrrr


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> we will together seek answers for that kind of (unbronzy) behavior...I think GB will be interested too....speaking of which, I hope you two have resolved your differences.......I don't know the story but I hope whatever it was is sorted now


Who is being a bully? I shall stamp on the fool! I appreciate you Jem, and Rag! GOOD LUCK FOR THE EXAM YOU WILL ROCK IT!!!



Jem said:


> course it is
> 
> Women = Oestrogen = Emotional Rants
> 
> all sorted now - we still love one another !


 :wub: That we do....oestrogen PLUS chocolate deprivation = wires crossed and sillyness.

But I get a chocolate muffin on Friday as my cheat!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Diet is fairly lax ATM what with not being able to eat...but I haz strawberries...Soon as I am better I'll be upping the vit c intake and getting the diet back on track!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> your not invited so nerrrr


Who cares? Everyone is invited to my partyyyyyyyyyyyy:beer: :beer:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all hows tricks


----------



## Howe

Morning everyone.


----------



## IanStu

Morning everyone....just gonna have a moan.....just checked all my bank accounts and I've gone over my overdraught limit on all of em...so I'm being charged daily rates, which are outrageous...I was in quite a good mood this morning, now its all turned to shlt.

So I need to find some money pretty quick...

I know its all my fault...I just spend every penny I have...and then some.

Oh well I'll have to take to the streets...people will pay good money for a young virgin like myself :rolleye:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Morning everyone....just gonna have a moan.....just checked all my bank accounts and I've gone over my overdraught limit on all of em...so I'm being charged daily rates, which are outrageous...I was in quite a good mood this morning, now its all turned to shlt.
> 
> So I need to find some money pretty quick...
> 
> I know its all my fault...I just spend every penny I have...and then some.
> 
> Oh well I'll have to take to the streets...people will pay good money for a young virgin like myself :rolleye:


im over my overdraft to, and over the reserve amount, but I get charged £22 per week that im in it, should say were in it as its a joint account, and they wont take the charge out for a couple of weeks....thats qwith barclays so not to bad really...............

only overdrawn so much cause hes been out of work since january...

sooo you think becoming a bum boy will solve your problems......or did you mean women will pay..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good back and bi session today, seem to be getting past shoulder injury although tinges a bit now....but hey ho soilder on :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

iv done that many a time ian. its crap and proper gets u down,.

just go the gym tonight smash it and life will feel good again!


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey everyone ...just here for a quick hello before I go back to the grinding ....as I had posted earlier about my upcoming exam and preparation, work stuff, new French interns I am guiding blah blah bah....you got the point...
> 
> so in nutshell I will be less visible here until my exam this Saturday so my apologies.  ....catching up with the thread does not seem possible this moment but will do it after my exam and rest assured a synopsis is on the anvil  ...however for now I will try to scan few pages back ....


*good luck on your exams*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

why do my smiliys never come out right?????????????????????


----------



## D_MMA

stick a " [/ " before the second B and make them "b" and it should work hun lol


----------



## clairey.h

DaveI said:


> stick a " [/ " before the second B and make them "b" and it should work hun lol


I hadnt even noticed that one....lol, have editted that post so much.....given up now, he gets the idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

works now tho

hows tricks

i need t get out this job!


----------



## D_MMA

quiet in here today!!


----------



## robisco11

afternoon people!


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> im over my overdraft to, and over the reserve amount, but I get charged £22 per week that im in it, should say were in it as its a joint account, and they wont take the charge out for a couple of weeks....thats qwith barclays so not to bad really...............
> 
> only overdrawn so much cause hes been out of work since january...
> 
> sooo you think becoming a bum boy will solve your problems......or did you mean women will pay..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> good back and bi session today, seem to be getting past shoulder injury although tinges a bit now....but hey ho soilder on :thumb:


That sounds a much better deal than I'm getting...I'm with lloyds for my main account...they are pure crooks..no other word for it.

bum boy...gigalo...not fussed as long as the moneys good...but I have to confess so far business is a bit slow :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> iv done that many a time ian. its crap and proper gets u down,.
> 
> just go the gym tonight smash it and life will feel good again!


Just been mate....feeling alot better...shoulders are buzzin.


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afternoon people!


Hi Rob..hows life for u?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hi Rob..hows life for u?


not too bad thanks Ian, day off the gym today, needed the rest!

how about you, you doing good?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> not too bad thanks Ian, day off the gym today, needed the rest!
> 
> how about you, you doing good?


Yeah OK mate accept for my money troubles...but we all get them..at least the sun has come out here!


----------



## D_MMA

suns out here too. all good.


----------



## IanStu

Yeah lets hope for a decent weekend...just had 10 mins in the sun showers at the gym (spent more money I dont have) so I'm looking like a bronzed god (well sorta sickly pink) thought it might make me feel a bit better...didn't work!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon all!


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon WA hows things


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon beautiful...thats WA not you Dave!


----------



## D_MMA

dont lie to me Ian... i seen the way you look at my avi, stroking the screen...

ye hope its a good weekend too mate goin liverpool all day n night sunday!


----------



## bentleymiller

Hey guys

Great to be a newly crowned member of the Bronze Members thread!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

alrite everyone

cardios done and dusted for the day!

anyone doing anything fun?


----------



## IanStu

bentleymiller said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Great to be a newly crowned member of the Bronze Members thread!!!!!


Its all downhill from now on :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon all - things are good this end! I have tomorrow off work to go and watch some operations being performed at a local hospital - I cannot wait, so excited!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Yeah OK mate accept for my money troubles...but we all get them..at least the sun has come out here!


oh now you want the sun to shine.................pmsl there is defo no pleasing you is there victor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> oh now you want the sun to shine.................pmsl there is defo no pleasing you is there victor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL I think fickle is the word!


----------



## clairey.h

thats putting it nicely...............lol

bring on the hot and sticky sunshine, Im getting paler by the day..................


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon all - things are good this end! I have tomorrow off work to *go and watch some operations being performed* at a local hospital - *I cannot wait, so excited!!* :bounce: :bounce:


Nice...so for our first date shall we go for a meal or would you prefer it if we went to see an autopsy :death:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> thats putting it nicely...............lol
> 
> bring on the hot and sticky sunshine, Im getting paler by the day..................


well I went in the sun showers at the gym today so some colour has returned...was starting to look like the pillsbury do boy!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> Nice...so for our first date shall we go for a meal or would you prefer it if we went to see an autopsy :death:


Well it depends if I am in diet mode!


----------



## paul s

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well it depends if I am in diet mode!


Thats good, that always helps me at work being on a diet.

you know what i mean WA.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

paul s said:


> Thats good, that always helps me at work being on a diet.
> 
> you know what i mean WA.


I do indeed


----------



## Howe

Evening All. Hope everyone ok?


----------



## BigOak

evening fellow Bronzers! How do??


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> evening fellow Bronzers! How do??


Evening, How you C3asar?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm off for a wa*k, later guys


----------



## Gym Bunny

D you're always [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> D you're always [email protected]! :lol:


Who said anything about [email protected]? I went for a walk you dirty cow! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Who said anything about [email protected]? I went for a walk you dirty cow! :lol:


Aye right ya did....wa'ker


----------



## Gym Bunny

Coffee, coffee, coffee go! Coffee, coffee, coffee, yay!


----------



## BigOak

Gym Bunny said:


> Coffee, coffee, coffee go! Coffee, coffee, coffee, yay!


agreed! Columbian Dark Roast for the win!!


----------



## D_MMA

COFFEE & MEAL 2

Morning all


----------



## D_MMA

quiet in here AGAIN


----------



## Gym Bunny

Weeeeeeeeee!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Plus can sugar free redbull plus 3 more expressos...Bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun FUN!!!!! I haz the shakes:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Morning - see this place is thriving ---look at these cobwebs

GB you should be spring cleaning with all that caffeine in your system - tidy this place up - its like a derelict attic - where are all the inhabitants ????


----------



## D_MMA

GB, Jem, thank good you two are here, i been wandering around lost for the past hour or so all alone...


----------



## Jem

its a dark and gloomy place at the moment - I am surprised you could find your way back ....


----------



## IanStu

Fear not sad, sad people, for I have descended to walk amongst you!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Fear not sad, sad people, for I have descended to walk amongst you!


Well i for one feel alot happier and safe knowing that mate:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Well i for one feel alot happier and safe knowing that mate:thumb:


i too, am also ecstatic at Ians presence


----------



## IanStu

Bless you my children!


----------



## ryoken

im in an excptionally good mood today as i woke this morning and looked down and there they were..........................

my 4 top abs (bet you all thought of some thing rude lol)


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> im in an excptionally good mood today as i woke this morning and looked down and there they were..........................
> 
> my 4 top abs (bet you all thought of some thing rude lol)


congratulations...hope they stay....mine have a habit of leaving


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> congratulations...hope they stay....mine have a habit of leaving


 cheers mate!

im on a quest to see them all at the moment but it seems the less fat i have the harder it is to shift so might abondon my cut as i can see the top 4 and just get on with a lean bulk for a bit and see if i lean out as i grow sort of thing:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

back in a bit - off to kill myself in the gym


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> im on a quest to see them all at the moment but it seems the less fat i have the harder it is to shift so might abondon my cut as i can see the top 4 and just get on with a lean bulk for a bit and see if i lean out as i grow sort of thing:thumbup1:


I have a stuborn bit of fat on lower abbs, its not much but it wont shift...so I have started lowering my carbs just to see if I can get rid of it for the summer...then its back to full bulk mode!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I have a stuborn bit of fat on lower abbs, its not much but it wont shift...so I have started lowering my carbs just to see if I can get rid of it for the summer...then its back to full bulk mode!


thats the same as i am doing lowering the carbs and i tend to taper them off towards the afternoon evening too wich seems to work well tbh, if i knew how easy it was to put fat on and how hard it is to lose it when i done my bulking all last year i think i may have done it a bit different lol

once its off this time though its staying off as i really dont want to have to go through this process again of cutting and loads of cardio!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thats the same as i am doing lowering the carbs and i tend to taper them off towards the afternoon evening too wich seems to work well tbh, if i knew how easy it was to put fat on and how hard it is to lose it when i done my bulking all last year i think i may have done it a bit different lol
> 
> once its off this time though its staying off as i really dont want to have to go through this process again of cutting and loads of cardio!


yeah its a pain trying to lose the fat...trouble is with me, to gain muscle i have to eat ridiculous amounts of food, so fat gain is inevitable.

Anyway mate i'm off to gym now...back later!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah its a pain trying to lose the fat...trouble is with me, to gain muscle i have to eat ridiculous amounts of food, so fat gain is inevitable.
> 
> Anyway mate i'm off to gym now...back later!


 have a good workout mate:beer:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> back in a bit - off to kill myself in the gym


have a good workout Jem:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I get a cheat meal today! Horrrrrraaaayyyyyyyy


----------



## D_MMA

1 hour left and im offskies


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone im just back from a hard day at work!

had to wait about for plasterboard to get delivered then cary them 20meters inside then day was done! just waiting all morning for them.


----------



## D_MMA

such a hard day solid! haha

iv finished now packin up and off home

have a good weekend ladies n gents...& mak


----------



## solidcecil

yeah it was!

cheers bro have a good one yeah


----------



## bowen86

howdy all.......... weekend here we come!!!!


----------



## IanStu

hello folks...anyone about?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> hello folks...anyone about?


 im still here lol, i was supposed to be going to the gym this afternoon but im stuck looking after my 3 kids wich wouldnt be too bad but the eldest has got scarlet fever and is really playing on it pmsl and the other two are wreking the house whilst the missis is round taking care of her mum thats just had a catarax removed from her eye so no gym till tommorrow but its given me the chance to sit and look at my diet,training schedule, goals etc so not all bad just boring lol!

feel pretty rough so might have caught scarlet fever too knowing my luck, bloody kids picking up all sorts of illnesses from school at the mo lol


----------



## IanStu

Sympathies mate..my kids are always bringing various bugs home...leprasy, malaria, stuff like that...I've never had scarlet fever so won't be visiting your house anytime soon!


----------



## WRT

Afternoon guys!


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Afternoon guys!


afternoon mate..how u doin?


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> afternoon mate..how u doin?


Not bad thanks mate, yourself?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Sympathies mate..my kids are always bringing various bugs home...*leprasy, malaria*, stuff like that...I've never had scarlet fever so won't be visiting your house anytime soon!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: do they go abroad every day lol



WRT said:


> Afternoon guys!


afternoon mate


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Not bad thanks mate, yourself?


yeah ok...bit ****ed off cause i've injured my left elbow...so gonna have to lay off all upper body training for at least a week...hate not going to gym but got no choice


----------



## solidcecil

hey ian.

miss me much?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey ian.
> 
> miss me much?


Sorry..who are you?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> hey ian.
> 
> miss me much?


i love you baby:wub:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Sorry..who are you?


 :cursing: :cursing:



WRT said:


> i love you baby:wub:


thanks hunn :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

so you been to the gym yet....or are you too exausted from your half day at work?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> so you been to the gym yet....or are you too exausted from your half day at work?


going at about 5, and i worked half a hour achuly! for a full days pay, musn't grumble


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all


----------



## IanStu

what u done to jem...havent seen her for 2 days?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all


afternoon howiiiieeeee


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> afternoon howiiiieeeee


You ok Ian? Been upto much on this lovely sunny day :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> what u done to jem...havent seen her for 2 days?


shes chained and gaged in my cuboard:whistling:

hey How you good?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> shes chained and gaged in my cuboard:whistling:
> 
> hey How you good?


lol. Afternoon solidcecil, Yes cheers mate. you?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> You ok Ian? Been upto much on this lovely sunny day :thumb:


I'm at work....but been to gym for an hour...what u doin?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> shes chained and gaged in my cuboard


tell her to come out the closet...you know like you have :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> lol. Afternoon solidcecil, Yes cheers mate. you?


cool yeah im good thanks, just waiting for my mate so i can go gym. :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> tell her to come out the closet...you know like you have :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im good thanks, just waiting for my mate so i can go gym. :cursing:


he has no mates....I think it might be one of those make believe friends...bless


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> he has no mates....I think it might be one of those make believe friends...bless


yeah im waiting for me to imagine him again so that i can go gym! you didnt think i had achual friends did you howiiieee? :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah im waiting for me to imagine him again so that i can go gym! you didnt think i had achual friends did you howiiieee? :bounce:


lol just be carefull and remember that an imaginary friend isnt gonna be the best spotter in the gym:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol just be carefull and remember that an imaginary friend isnt gonna be the best spotter in the gym:thumb: :thumb:


PMSL


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> I'm at work....but been to gym for an hour...what u doin?


Aa fair enough. Gym and just enjoying the sun


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> lol just be carefull and remember that an imaginary friend isnt gonna be the best spotter in the gym:thumb: :thumb:


to be honest i think he would do a better job than my 'real' mate.

'oh yeah go on then, im ready' while he has his arms crossed and is watching someone else!


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> lol just be carefull and remember that an imaginary friend isnt gonna be the best spotter in the gym:thumb: :thumb:


lmao :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

so got shoulders in a bit whats a good front delt exersies im getting bored of front raises and press?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> so got shoulders in a bit whats a good front delt exersies im getting bored of front raises and press?


well this goes against usual advice...but when I do decline bench presses, I realy feel it in front deltoids next day..in fact...i've never got them to feel like that with any other lift


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> so got shoulders in a bit whats a good front delt exersies im getting bored of front raises and press?


http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ShouldWt.html their some on their.


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> so got shoulders in a bit whats a good front delt exersies im getting bored of front raises and press?


 theirs not that much else for them tbh with the exception of upright rows wich tend to hit medial delts more then front but it does get involved to a certian degree!

have you tried using cables for front raises as it hits them a bit different as the tension is always there so to speak so gives a nice pump/burn and with dumbell front raises only lower the weight down 1/2 - 3/4 of the way down then pause and back up and that really gets them burning!

im out of ideas after that lol, i do find shoulders can be boring tbh


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well this goes against usual advice...but when I do decline bench presses, I realy feel it in front deltoids next day..in fact...i've never got them to feel like that with any other lift


haha i can only do decline bech, because i cant feel it on my shoulder at all.

are you sure your doing it right? legs above head yeah?

:confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ShouldWt.html their some on their.


cheers :thumb:



ryoken said:


> theirs not that much else for them tbh with the exception of upright rows wich tend to hit medial delts more then front but it does get involved to a certian degree!
> 
> have you tried using cables for front raises as it hits them a bit different as the tension is always there so to speak so gives a nice pump/burn and with dumbell front raises only lower the weight down 1/2 - 3/4 of the way down then pause and back up and that really gets them burning!
> 
> im out of ideas after that lol, i do find shoulders can be boring tbh


cheers:thumb:

might try some cable front raises then, also will try arnold press today:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i do find shoulders can be boring tbh


I'm the oposite to that...I think shoulders are my fave exercise....they seem to respond realy quickly...after a couple of lifts they realy pump up and veins pop out all over...so I spend alot of shoulder day looking at myself in the gym mirrors drooling....tragicaly they dont stay like that


----------



## Howe

No worries.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha i can only do decline bech, because i cant feel it on my shoulder at all.
> 
> are you sure your doing it right? legs above head yeah?
> 
> :confused1:


i'm telling you...front delts realy ache day after doing declines like never before! and of course I have legs over my head...is there any other way


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> I'm the oposite to that...I think shoulders are my fave exercise....they seem to respond realy quickly...after a couple of lifts they realy pump up and veins pop out all over...so I spend alot of shoulder day looking at myself in the gym mirrors drooling....tragicaly they dont stay like that


I like doing shoulders to. but mind don't pump up and respond quickly :cursing:


----------



## Jem

woohoo finished me feckin work at last.....what a week its been


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> i'm telling you...front delts realy ache day after doing declines like never before! and of course I have legs over my head...*is there any other way*


*no*


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> i'm telling you...front delts realy ache day after doing declines like never before! and of course I have legs over my head...is there any other way


 this is why my shoulder day doesnt include front delts tbh maybe 1 -2 sets but they get smashed when i do chest as i do flat/incline//decline and i do feel it alot on decline aswell so by the time im finished my delts are knackered tbh:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> woohoo finished me feckin work at last.....what a week its been


oh how did you escape?

:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> woohoo finished me feckin work at last.....what a week its been


hey its Jem...I began to think cecil had done away with you?


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> woohoo finished me feckin work at last.....what a week its been


Afternoon Jem  .


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> what u done to jem...havent seen her for 2 days?


at least someone missed me................. :whistling: love you Ian :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> woohoo finished me feckin work at last.....what a week its been


 you spent a week working out Jem:confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you hero you!


----------



## Jem

ooh boys I have been very stressed and cannot log on here because I dont get any work done & needed a bit of a breather tbh

BUT IM BACK & if anyone doesnt like it then tough she-ite !!!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you spent a week working out Jem:confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you hero you!


ry - you know I am hardcore mate !!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ooh boys I have been very stressed and cannot log on here because I dont get any work done & needed a bit of a breather tbh
> 
> BUT IM BACK & if anyone doesnt like it then tough she-ite !!!


i like it:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh how did you escape?
> 
> :confused1: :whistling:


your mom let me out .....


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> your mom let me out .....


Get back in my cellar!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Get back in my cellar!


oomph OMG was I there as well ----not with you - you wanton hussy ! now I know why you put the blind fold on me ...you tricksters :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> your mom let me out .....


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

oh it must have been my mUm let you out!

the bicth:cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> oh it must have been my mUm let you out!
> 
> the bicth:cursing:


twas and she's very nice too- made me a nice cup if tea and fed me some rich tea biccies


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> twas and she's very nice too- made me a nice cup if tea and fed me some rich tea biccies


good so you have already met the family. shal we set the date? :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> good so you have already met the family. shal we set the date? :thumb:


not so fast pretty boy.....I'm here to :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Fine by me - I have lost all faith in men - so I am now trying out the boys....pmsl


----------



## Jem

oh well now you pop up !!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> oh well now you pop up !!


yes keeps happening...think its my hormones!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Fine by me - I have lost all faith in men - so I am now trying out the boys....pmsl


oh thanks im only 14years younger than you! :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> oh thanks im only 14years younger than you! :thumbup1:


Ditto, combined we're older though


----------



## Gym Bunny

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!! 20mins to cheat meal timeeeeeeeee!!!! Look out for drunken posting later tonight all my lovely bronze thread dwellers. I get alcohol, I get alcohol! *GB does happy dance*


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooooooooooo!!!!! 20mins to cheat meal timeeeeeeeee!!!! Look out for drunken posting later tonight all my lovely bronze thread dwellers. I get alcohol, I get alcohol! *GB does happy dance*


cool...wine for me tonight...I deserve it...not sure why..but having it anyway...so i'll be on talking shlte aswell!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh thanks im only 14years younger than you! :thumbup1:


*OMG you worked it out - well done -see the primary maths is coming on cecil......good boy *

*Sh!t it sounds reallllly bad - I dont feel that old ....*



WRT said:


> Ditto, combined we're older though


*what else should I expect from you - little tinker! *



Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooooooooooo!!!!! 20mins to cheat meal timeeeeeeeee!!!! Look out for drunken posting later tonight all my lovely bronze thread dwellers. I get alcohol, I get alcohol! *GB does happy dance*


*erm just dont be running through the sand dunes in just a poncho again ....wrap up and dont do anything I wouldnt do hunny * :thumb: :thumb *:*


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> cool...wine for me tonight...I deserve it...not sure why..but having it anyway...so i'll be on talking shlte aswell!


Nice! I shall be going out for dinner fajitas, 1l Zombie cocktail and a chocolate mufffffffffiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!!! Oh chocolate! Not had any for 3weeks. I shall be a drooling, gibbering, drunken and carb full mess. BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> cool...wine for me tonight...I deserve it...not sure why..but having it anyway...so i'll be on talking shlte aswell!


I particularly like your drunken rants Ian ...that last one was a classic :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I particularly like your drunken rants Ian ...that last one was a classic :tongue:


oopps sorry....half a glass of sauvignon blank and I lose all control...all sort of stuff comes pouring out....should refrain realy but what the hell I enjoy it!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMG you worked it out - well done -see the primary maths is coming on cecil......good boy
> 
> Sh!t it sounds reallllly bad - I dont feel that old .


i worked it out on my pc calculator achuly:laugh:

yeah my god your old:lol: :lol:

joking love you really babe x


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> oopps sorry....half a glass of sauvignon blank and I lose all control...all sort of stuff comes pouring out....should refrain realy but what the hell I enjoy it!


:thumbup1:i want some more rants tonight, keep me intretained! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

cool drunken people this could be interesting lol!

i dont drink but i do love drunken rants/slur/speech/sex:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I love being p!ssed - just dont like spending money or having the hangover the next day .....its been a long long time ..........aah feck it - I might break the fast myself tonight - its been that kind of week


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> cool drunken people this could be interesting lol!
> 
> i dont drink but i do love drunken rants/slur/speech/sex:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I don't drink...except for wine...and thats just grape juice...so its like a health drink..so its all good!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I love being p!ssed - just dont like spending money or having the hangover the next day .....its been a long long time ..........aah feck it - I might break the fast myself tonight - its been that kind of week


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY join me in the drunken gutter of randomness. I leave in 5mins!!! :beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i worked it out on my pc calculator achuly:laugh:
> 
> yeah my god your old:lol: :lol:
> 
> joking love you really babe x


Yep cheers future husband - wait til I get you home :cursing: :ban:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I love being p!ssed - just dont like spending money or having the hangover the next day .....its been a long long time ..........aah feck it - I might break the fast myself tonight - its been that kind of week


go for it jem..let it all hang out!


----------



## BigOak

evening bronzers! Looks like people are preparing for the Booze already!

How was everyones day??

Mine was prety slow, like all fridays, but TFI Friday right!!! ....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Yep cheers future husband


Oh no I'm too late, he's got you...well can I at least be best man/bridesmaid/pageboy...whatever


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> go for it jem..let it all hang out!


I might just do that - was in the gym today and was telling someone about not going out because I was not happy with the way I looked at the moment and he told me to go out and get p!ssed as well

It would appear to be the solution on folk's lips a the moment so who am I to argue !! :beer: :beer: :beer:

Mmmm bottle of pinot grigio and some spanish tapas

OMFG how nice !!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh no I'm too late, he's got you...well can I at least be best man/bridesmaid/pageboy...whatever


but then he will have the traditional 'le droit de signeur' which means that he can sleep with you as well .....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Mmmm bottle of pinot grigio and some spanish tapas
> 
> OMFG how nice !!!


My kind of girl :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> but then he will have the traditional 'le droit de signeur' which means that he can sleep with you as well .....


 :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> My kind of girl :thumb:


oooh can I change minds about choice of husband then - I can have cecil on the side

-or-

we can share him - mutual consent :beer:


----------



## IanStu

C3asar said:


> evening bronzers! Looks like people are preparing for the Booze already!
> 
> How was everyones day??
> 
> Mine was prety slow, like all fridays, but TFI Friday right!!! ....


Hi mate...yeah agree thank fcuk its friday..


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Yep cheers future husband - wait til I get you home :cursing: :ban:


i love me some angry sex:cursing: :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> oooh can I change minds about choice of husband then - I can have cecil on the side
> 
> -or-
> 
> we can share him - mutual consent :beer:


Everyone should have a Cecil on the side...its the latest thing! and lets face it he'll take whatever he can get!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i love me some angry sex:cursing: :thumb:


pmsl - ooh hot stuff

Hi Caesar ---with a 3 in there somewhere - not seen you around here much ....do you come here often sailor ?:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Everyone should have a Cecil on the side...its the latest thing! and lets face it he'll take whatever he can get!


not gona argue with that

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i love me some angry sex:cursing: :thumb:


maybe you could have it with your imaginary friend :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

well you all make sure you have a drink for me lol as im gonna be sat indoors running around after the nipper and missis, missis now has rash too lol (scarlet fever) so is playing on it also ffs:cursing:


----------



## Jem

good that's agreed then !!!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> maybe you could have it with your imaginary friend :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well you all make sure you have a drink for me lol as im gonna be sat indoors running around after the nipper and missis, missis now has rash too lol (scarlet fever) so is playing on it also ffs:cursing:


aah make sure you treat them !!!

how do you get blooming scarlet fever anyway ? Sounds nasty


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> not seen you around here much ....do you come here often sailor ?:laugh:


Oh lord...run...run for the hills..and don't look back


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> maybe you could have it with your imaginary friend :bounce:


probs be better than you were!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh lord...run...run for the hills..and don't look back


very fookin funny pmsl - he has gone and done a runner anyway .....:laugh: sh!t - cant win em all - he'll be back - mark my words :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> aah make sure you treat them !!!
> 
> how do you get blooming scarlet fever anyway ? Sounds nasty


you get it by sending your poor unsuspecting children to a school full of illnesses and disease:lol: :lol: :lol:

nahh aparently its doing the rounds amongst the schools round our way so to be expected but adults dont ussaully get it so im a bit surprised the missis has got it tbh (UNLESS SHES LIED ABOUT HER AGE)


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you get it by sending your poor unsuspecting children to a school full of illnesses and disease:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> nahh aparently its doing the rounds amongst the schools round our way so to be expected but adults dont ussaully get it so im a bit surprised the missis has got it tbh (UNLESS SHES LIED ABOUT HER AGE)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: start worrying !

here are a few clues:

- she has painted your bedroom pink

- she loves Hannah Montana and High School Musical

- she does not get PMT


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: start worrying !
> 
> here are a few clues:
> 
> - she has painted your bedroom pink
> 
> - she loves Hannah Montana and High School Musical
> 
> - she does not get PMT


She hates Pink

she loves corry and the bill etc etc

shes one walking mass of PMT

i think im safe lmao:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigOak

Jem said:


> pmsl - ooh hot stuff
> 
> Hi Caesar ---with a 3 in there somewhere - not seen you around here much ....do you come here often sailor ?:laugh:


Funny thing, im army not Navy :laugh: Been around but havent been active since they introduced the Gold, Silver, Bronze thing. Been busy in the middle east!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: start worrying !
> 
> here are a few clues:
> 
> - she has painted your bedroom pink
> 
> - she loves Hannah Montana and High School Musical
> 
> - she does not get PMT


im waiting for howiiiiieeeee to come and say

Whats PMT? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

C3asar said:


> Been busy in the middle east!


Ah yes I love Cambridgeshire :thumbup1:


----------



## BigOak

IanStu said:


> Ah yes I love Cambridgeshire :thumbup1:


Love it!!!!!!!:laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :beer:

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> im waiting for howiiiiieeeee to come and say
> 
> Whats PMT? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Parent Management Training?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Parent Management Training?


correct:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

bahh


----------



## solidcecil

anyways common folk, and wifey

im off to the gym be back in a bit


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> She hates Pink
> 
> she loves corry and the bill etc etc
> 
> shes one walking mass of PMT
> 
> i think im safe lmao:lol: :lol:


Deffo !!!



C3asar said:


> Funny thing, im army not Navy :laugh: Been around but havent been active since they introduced the Gold, Silver, Bronze thing. Been busy in the middle east!


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

what are the chances eh :confused1:



solidcecil said:


> im waiting for howiiiiieeeee to come and say
> 
> Whats PMT? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


OMG you are on form tonight gypo



IanStu said:


> Ah yes I love Cambridgeshire :thumbup1:


Ian strikes again - slam dunk !


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Parent Management Training?


Haha - nice comeback 

Work hard ---- See you soon bit on the side xx


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> anyways common folk, and wifey
> 
> im off to the gym be back in a bit


Bye


----------



## BigOak

Have a good'n:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

See ya Cecil have a good session make sure u do the declines....

I'm off home now folks...so maybe see ya later...cheery :thumb:


----------



## Jem

bye hubby


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Haha - nice comeback
> 
> Work hard ---- See you soon bit on the side xx


Thanks, You accused me of not saying afternoon to you! But in reality where's my good afternoon:no: :crying:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> See ya Cecil have a good session make sure u do the declines....
> 
> I'm off home now folks...so maybe see ya later...cheery :thumb:


see you later mate!

have a good workout Cecil:thumb:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> See ya Cecil have a good session make sure u do the declines....
> 
> I'm off home now folks...so maybe see ya later...cheery :thumb:


Bye Ian


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Thanks, You accused me of not saying afternoon to you! But in reality where's my good afternoon:no: :crying:


Oh Im sorry - dont think I said afternoon to anyone though lol - just launched into it - as per usual

GOOD AFTERNOON SUGAR :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

hows that ?

ah ry these young boys are so sensitive :laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh Im sorry - dont think I said afternoon to anyone though lol - just launched into it - as per usual
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON SUGAR :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> hows that ?
> 
> ah ry these young boys are so sensitive :laugh:


he never moaned at the rest of us for not saying it (or maybe we all said it lol) maybe he likes you more then us


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Oh Im sorry - dont think I said afternoon to anyone though lol - just launched into it - as per usual
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON SUGAR :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> hows that ?
> 
> ah ry these young boys are so sensitive :laugh:


Fair enough, i just trying to knock the queen of her high horse.

That better :thumb:

lol we are :confused1:


----------



## BigOak

Howiiee, where abouts in suffolk u from?


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> he never moaned at the rest of us for not saying it (or maybe we all said it lol) maybe he likes you more then us


I only moaned because she moaned at me.. and anyway who'd like her :innocent: :rolleye:


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Fair enough, i just trying to knock the queen of her high horse.
> 
> That better :thumb:
> 
> lol we are :confused1:


oh dear horses have been mentioned and now all i can think about is feeding the ponies again (ryoken slaps himself for being unable to control his smut) :whistling:


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> Howiiee, where abouts in suffolk u from?


Felixstowe mate.


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> I only moaned because she moaned at me.. and anyway who'd like her :innocent: :rolleye:


i get that alot with the missis in bed if she moans i moan etc etc :lol:


----------



## BigOak

cool, im a Colchester man myself, grew up there till i joined the forces! U got any decent gym's up that way?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> he never moaned at the rest of us for not saying it (or maybe we all said it lol) maybe he likes you more then us


*or maybe he hates me * :cursing: :confused1: :cursing:



Howiieee said:


> Fair enough, i just trying to knock the queen of her high horse.
> 
> *erm see ry .....everyone wants to bully me at the moment *
> 
> *oh well ....*
> 
> That better :thumb:
> 
> lol we are :confused1:


 *huh ??? explain hun ???*


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> i get that alot with the missis in bed if she moans i moan etc etc :lol:


 :thumb: :lol:i think i've left my self open for some abuse with that statement


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> cool, im a Colchester man myself, grew up there till i joined the forces! U got any decent gym's up that way?


Ohh Cool! Fair enough, Nope unfortunately not :cursing: . Couple of good gym is colechester, but can't afford to get ther 3/4 times a week :thumbdown:


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> I only moaned because she moaned at me.. and anyway who'd like her :innocent: :rolleye:


haha - just saw this ---hmm I will deal with you !!!!


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> *or maybe he hates me * :cursing: :confused1: :cursing:
> 
> *huh ??? explain hun ???*


Explain what?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> oh dear horses have been mentioned and now all i can think about is feeding the ponies again (ryoken slaps himself for being unable to control his smut) :whistling:


Nooooooooo I was accused of all sorts last time ...not again :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BigOak

Howiieee said:


> Ohh Cool! Fair enough, Nope unfortunately not :cursing: . Closed good gym is colechester, but can't afford to get ther 3/4 times a week :thumbdown:


#

yeah, we got a couple good'uns Hercules is the bollox tho real hardcore BB gym!!


----------



## Jem

have you got big guns c3esar ?????


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> #
> 
> yeah, we got a couple good'uns Hercules is the bollox tho real hardcore BB gym!!


Yeah Hercules is the one i want to train at. but just can't get their easily


----------



## BigOak

Jem said:


> have you got big guns c3esar ?????


what guns we talking about here?? :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> have you got big guns c3esar ?????


Jem is that all you think about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

or did you mean gun as in one that fires bullets

or his biceps??

:cool2:


----------



## robisco11

evening all

just back from the gym!!

whats everyone been doing!?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> evening all
> 
> just back from the gym!!
> 
> whats everyone been doing!?


 Evening.


----------



## Jem

C3asar said:


> what guns we talking about here?? :innocent:





ryoken said:


> Jem is that all you think about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> or did you mean gun as in one that fires bullets
> 
> or his biceps??
> 
> :cool2:


pmsl - thought I would just throw it out there and see what sort of response I got :whistling:  :whistling:



robisco11 said:


> evening all
> 
> just back from the gym!!
> 
> whats everyone been doing!?


hello sweets - how are you - did you miss me ??


----------



## Howe

Well I'm off.. Have good evening all.


----------



## BigOak

robisco11 said:


> evening all
> 
> just back from the gym!!
> 
> whats everyone been doing!?


Evening


----------



## robisco11

hello sweets - how are you - did you miss me ??


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> evening all
> 
> just back from the gym!!
> 
> whats everyone been doing!?


hi mate!

well ive been in looking after a sicky kid and missis but keeping myself entertained on here!


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Evening.


alrite matey, you all good?


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> hi mate!
> 
> well ive been in looking after a sicky kid and missis but keeping myself entertained on here!


ooo that cant be great that!! although im sure this forums given you a few laughs over the course of the day!!


----------



## Jem

oh that says it all rob -- well its a good job I was married off in your absence isnt it - fine husband you'd make !..........actually a husband that doesnt notice when you are awol sounds perfick !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oh that says it all rob -- well its a good job I was married off in your absence isnt it - fine husband you'd make !..........actually a husband that doesnt notice when you are awol sounds perfick !!!


haha have you actually been anywhere, or are you having a laugh at me because my concentration and general intelligence isnt quite upto scratch!?


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> ooo that cant be great that!! although im sure this forums given you a few laughs over the course of the day!!


yeah its kept me entertained and in a good mood lol!



Jem said:


> oh that says it all rob -- well its a good job I was married off in your absence isnt it - fine husband you'd make !..........actually a husband that doesnt notice when you are awol sounds perfick !!!


i noticed you were awol but only cause i have spent most the day on here


----------



## Gym Bunny

I izzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz drunk! I :wub: you all


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I izzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz drunk! I :wub: you all


not agaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## robisco11

anybody there...?


----------



## solidcecil

im back and better than ever!

anybody home?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> im back and better than ever!
> 
> anybody home?


evening, hows you day been!? smashing them weights around as usual?


----------



## solidcecil

alright geez. yeah had delts, traps and calves today.

how about yourself?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> alright geez. yeah had delts, traps and calves today.
> 
> how about yourself?


good stuff, i had back n tri's, only did 2 exercises for tri's but im feeling it now!! nice chest session tomorrow morning


----------



## solidcecil

sounds good bro. i got the weekend off :thumbup1: got no money though :crying:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> sounds good bro. i got the weekend off :thumbup1: got no money though :crying:


couldnt do that man, i love training at the weekends!! i dont drink at all so tbh its as exciting as my weekend gets :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

lol same as but still like to do something


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening!!!


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening!!!


helllooooo, how you doing?


----------



## solidcecil

hey WA

you alright?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm great thanks!! Full of smiles tonight! How are you guys?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening!!!


Evening gorgeous how are you?


----------



## solidcecil

cool yeah good thanks. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm great thanks!! Full of smiles tonight! How are you guys?


im goooood thnx, tired, but good :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good GB, had my first day in an operating theatre observing today and had a blast

Are you better yet? I owe you some serious reps but I can't rep you for some reason!


----------



## solidcecil

just a quickie.

how do you tell if someone has reped or neged you?


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am feeling a million times better! Diet starts again hardcore style on Sunday. Tomorrow is eat properly day as I have my throat back. Carb depletion to follow next week. Yippppeeeee!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> just a quickie.
> 
> how do you tell if someone has reped or neged you?


Should say....I think why?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Glad you boys are good! :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> just a quickie.
> 
> how do you tell if someone has reped or neged you?


haha you worried bout the jeans guy neging you!?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> haha you worried bout the jeans guy neging you!?


he just reped/neged me for saying he ent got no mates! and just wondered if you can tell if someone has


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> he just reped/neged me for saying he ent got no mates! and just wondered if you can tell if someone has


haha harsh you Cecil, i though £120 was a bargain :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> haha harsh you Cecil, i though £120 was a bargain :whistling:


yeah mate im picking them up next week! :thumb:

he can fcuk off seriosly! :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate im picking them up next week! :thumb:
> 
> he can fcuk off seriosly! :cursing:


yeh he is a total cnut! i mean that in the nicest possible way though


----------



## M_at

I'm left wondering why -reps don't multiply like the +reps do - because he should have been on 9 negative figures by now.


----------



## solidcecil

im generaly not a angry person, but some people just fcuk me off good and proper. and he happens to be one of those people!

i hope he reads this thread so he can see what a timeworthy thread looks like


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> *im generaly not a angry person*, but some people just fcuk me off good and proper. and he happens to be one of those people!
> 
> i hope he reads this thread so he can see what a timeworthy thread looks like


same here....im mellow me


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> I'm left wondering why -reps don't multiply like the +reps do - because he should have been on 9 negative figures by now.


i dont know, why dont you descus it on your breakfast show chris?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jungle

It's interesting to have an odd character on the forum (jeans guy), although I reckon hes been misunderstood, and now hes been tagged


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> im generaly not a angry person, but some people just fcuk me off good and proper. and he happens to be one of those people!
> 
> i hope he reads this thread so he can see what a timeworthy thread looks like


Who? Link me? I can go be sarcastic. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Jungle said:


> It's interesting to have an odd character on the forum (jeans guy), although I reckon hes been misunderstood, and now hes been tagged


yehh cecils one of those characters too.. :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Who? Link me? I can go be sarcastic. :thumb:


and stir up trouble?

can i come? :thumb:


----------



## Jungle

robisco11 said:


> yehh cecils one of those characters too.. :whistling:


Arm your handbags guys!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> yehh cecils one of those characters too.. :whistling:


cheers mate :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> and stir up trouble?
> 
> can i come? :thumb:


Well you need to link me first! And I won't cause any trouble outside the AL tonight...I just wanna read the thread, as am curious now!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cheers mate :wub:


 :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Well you need to link me first! And I won't cause any trouble outside the AL tonight...I just wanna read the thread, as am curious now!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/61516-evisu-jeans.html

ewww im still not in AL!!!


----------



## solidcecil

and this one http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/62924-extreme-muscle-flexing.html

aww rob how are you not in AL your missing out!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> and this one http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/62924-extreme-muscle-flexing.html
> 
> aww rob how are you not in AL your missing out!


yeh rub it in! i put a request in ages agoooooo, but no reply!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/61516-evisu-jeans.html
> 
> ewww im still not in AL!!!


Lol! I got in early due to my general depravity but it's prob a good thing you ain't in there yet as I need to retain some veneer of authority. This thread is making me giggle! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Lol! I got in early due to my general depravity but it's prob a good thing you ain't in there yet as I need to retain some veneer of authority. This thread is making me giggle! :lol:


 I WANT IN!!!!!

use your contacts for me :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

oh in that case then rob if you ent in the AL il post up some naked pics in there! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> oh in that case then rob if you ent in the AL il post up some naked pics in there! :thumb:


i expect nothing less from you Cecil, you have gone down in my estimations!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i expect nothing less from you Cecil, you have gone down in my *estimations!*


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

whats everyone doing this weekend then?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> *il post up some naked pics* in there! :thumb:





robisco11 said:


> i expect nothing less from you Cecil, *you have gone down in my estimations*!


*Gone up in mine * :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

you got all my pics already mate in that email i sent ya!


----------



## bowen86

i gotta get in the AL! DAMN!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> you got all my pics already mate in that email i sent ya!


mate I got so many naked pics on my comp...its like sodam and gomora...i'm expecting a fukcin plague of biblical proportions to wipe me from the land..and clear the way for the isralites or something like that...didnt Boney M sing that or was it Cliff...can't remember


----------



## solidcecil

oh ent you got my pics in your special occasions folder.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh ent you got my pics in your special occasions folder.


Oh you don't wanna see my specials folder....oh lordy its like opening pandoras box....except unlike that, there is no hope left inside...the things that lurk in there...terrible things...unspeakable things...things you'd love


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh you don't wanna see my specials folder....oh lordy its like *opening pandoras box*....except unlike that, there is no hope left inside...the things that lurk in there...terrible things...unspeakable things...things you'd love


*that sounds like a good photo!* :lol:

*
*

*
*yeah im sure i would love it, show me it next time i come over for tea:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

its a deal...why arent you out getting shagged on a friday night....if i wernt married with kids..a mortgage...massive debt and handcufed to the radiator i'd be out...not sure how i stay faithful actual...its some kind of miracle


----------



## solidcecil

well i got no money mate. and im just too good looking that i put a few girls off, they feel over powered like they could never compare to my handsomeness.


----------



## IanStu

yeah...i agree mate you are too good looking...i wonder if thats been my problem...never realy thought of it before but yeah that could be it....


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah...i agree mate you are too good looking...i wonder if thats been my problem...never realy thought of it before but yeah that could be it....


na its a very rare concurance only 1 in 9,000,000,000,000 get it. so you must just be a aquired taste :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

uummmm trouble is not many seem to have that taste....anyway bud I'm off to bed...wifes asleep so its a quite [email protected] for me...i've printed out your pic so that should help


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im off aswel have a good one mate (sleep that is)

tata


----------



## Guest

Good evening bronzers Hope everyone has a great weekend. Just stopping in to say hello...


----------



## solidcecil

morning,

anybody about?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> morning,
> 
> anybody about?


Morning. How you solidcecil?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im good thanks

and howiiiiieeeesyou?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah im good thanks
> 
> and howiiiiieeeesyou?


Sweet. lol i'm good cheers, need change my username but don't think you can :thumbdown:


----------



## solidcecil

cool. why you need to change it? its good


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool. why you need to change it? its good


it anoys me


----------



## solidcecil

why because everyone says howiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> why because everyone says howiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


No, when i login! it anoying i always put to many i's or e's. How would be allot easier.

Doing much today mate?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> No, when i login! it anoying i always put to many i's or e's. How would be allot easier.
> 
> Doing much today mate?


dont you just stay loged in? i do.

erm not much today mate got to fill out some forms for different agencys and dont know what else.

you howiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> dont you just stay loged in? i do.
> 
> erm not much today mate got to fill out some forms for different agencys and dont know what else.
> 
> you howiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee?


I do sometimes, depends what computer i'm on  . aa fair enough. Not sure enjoying the sun if it stays out! :thumbup1:

I beat you to be a shiny member!


----------



## solidcecil

oi you [email protected]!!!!

get out the bronzer thread! :cursing:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> oi you [email protected]!!!!
> 
> get out the bronzer thread! :cursing:


lol.. I'll beat you to being a gold member t0! You've got wait year, i've just got get 736 more posts!

:thumb: I'm still a bronzer at heart.


----------



## solidcecil

you should already be gold then no?

and i got more reps, means people like me more! :wub:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> you should already be gold then no?
> 
> and i got more reps, means people like me more! :wub:


I think its

Gold 1000 Posts and been member for Year - So i need 735 more.

Silver 250 Posts and been member for 3 Months

isn't it?

I have no argument for the reps. :angry: :thumbdown:


----------



## bowen86

guys, how do? plans today?


----------



## solidcecil

i should become silver in 2days!

and yeah not many posts until you become gold :lol:

haha im just loved!


----------



## solidcecil

bowen86 said:


> guys, how do? plans today?


alright bow, you good?


----------



## Howe

bowen86 said:


> guys, how do? plans today?


Morning. Good you? Enjoying the sun.. you?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> i should become silver in 2days!
> 
> and yeah not many posts until you become gold :lol:
> 
> haha im just loved!


Fair enough.. Yeah

That what you think :whistling: :rolleye:


----------



## bowen86

good ta guys, may view a house today, its within walking distance to the gym woop. and then the gym course.

is it that sunny where you are?!


----------



## Howe

bowen86 said:


> good ta guys, may view a house today, its within walking distance to the gym woop. and then the gym course.
> 
> is it that sunny where you are?!


Nice

Yeah it lovely. :thumb: Is it not sunny where you are ?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Fair enough.. Yeah
> 
> That what you think :whistling: :rolleye:


they do :wub: :wub: :wub:



bowen86 said:


> good ta guys, may view a house today, its within walking distance to the gym woop. and then the gym course.
> 
> is it that sunny where you are?!


sounds good mate. hope you like it.

and yeah its a nice day donw here whats it like in sheepsland?


----------



## bowen86

sheepland you funny barstool! lol.

its just not rainning! ha which means all skinny chavs with gold chains and tops off! nice!


----------



## solidcecil

bowen86 said:


> sheepland you funny barstool! lol.
> 
> its just not rainning! ha which means all skinny chavs with gold chains and tops off! nice!


 :lol:

haha sounds fun for ya!

you gyming it today?


----------



## bowen86

yeh, circuit trainning last night. gym today legs im thinking, you?

showed my missus that fake jeans thrread last night. lmfao


----------



## solidcecil

cool sounds good.

dont get me started on that guy!!! :cursing:


----------



## BigOak

afternoon guys and girls!

The sun is shining and im off to the beach! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend so far!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Horray for the beach! Might go visit mine too! Carb getting dropped tomorrow. Mutter grumble mummble


----------



## robisco11

afternoon people

just had a monster workout, im pooped!!!


----------



## Jem

woohoo anyone home at the moment ?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> woohoo anyone home at the moment ?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

yo AC - gym done and dusted - wow you're good I am off in a mo! x


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yo AC - gym done and dusted - wow you're good I am off in a mo! x


yeh i was up at 6 

you off to the gym? mine shuts at 1 so i have to get in early!


----------



## Jem

yep mine's 4 so have to get the hardcore cardio in - you know me - psyched for it !!!!

had cheat last night - first for a while ....


----------



## solidcecil

hey everybody im back. just in the middle of cooking my lunch


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yep mine's 4 so have to get the hardcore cardio in - you know me - psyched for it !!!!
> 
> had cheat last night - first for a while ....


oh thats not too bad, is it only cardio for you today?

just going for the old hour and a half? :whistling:

p.s. what cheat did you have?


----------



## Jem

hello sweetums


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> oh thats not too bad, is it only cardio for you today?
> 
> just going for the old hour and a half? :whistling:


trying to carb up and go for 2 today !!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hello sweetums


hey you good? off to the gym in a bit i see?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> trying to carb up and go for 2 today !!


2 hours!?!?

thats a weeks worth for me


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> you should already be gold then no?
> 
> and i got more reps, *means people like me more*! :wub:


Doesn't seem very likely :wink:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Dont forget i love you the most :wink:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :thumb: :thumb :


LOL....I actualy laughed then...havent heard that sound for a while!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL....I actualy laughed then...havent heard that sound for a while!


haha broken a old habbit:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Right I'm gonna sit in the sun for half an hour with a cup of tea and an egg custard..I like to live dangerously!

Back in a bit!


----------



## solidcecil

k have fun:thumbup1:

egg custard:nono:


----------



## clairey.h

hello, how is everyone today.........

I am terrible have a horrible horrible stomach bug, feel like [email protected], couldnt even make gym yesterday..........................

feel sorry for me :crying: :crying:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> hello, how is everyone today.........
> 
> I am terrible have a horrible horrible stomach bug, feel like [email protected], couldnt even make gym yesterday..........................
> 
> feel sorry for me :crying: :crying:


sorrow in abundance from me


----------



## solidcecil

awww didums.


----------



## clairey.h

yeh yeh your all cheeky feckers and I know you dont mean a word of it.........

if you did you would have all repped me by now to say 'hope you feel better soon'......pmsl


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> yeh yeh your all cheeky feckers and I know you dont mean a word of it.........
> 
> if you did you would have all repped me by now to say 'hope you feel better soon'......pmsl


ahhh very clever ploy to get reps! 

btw everyone, im feeling rather sick, im sure reps would perk me up a bit :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

hope you feel better soon! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> ahhh very clever ploy to get reps!
> 
> btw everyone, im feeling rather sick, im sure reps would perk me up a bit :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

they just go hand in hand really....... 

thank you by the way......cheered me up already..........


----------



## robisco11

well

its chicken time people 

dont be too disheartened by my absence!


----------



## solidcecil

we wont dont worry!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> we wont dont worry!


you are dead to me


----------



## IanStu

Very quite in here...its like people actualy have lives outside uk-m...can this realy be so :confused1:


----------



## Jem

I am back from the gym - what's cookin ?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I am back from the gym - what's cookin ?


get your insane 2 hours done?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Right I'm gonna sit in the sun for half an hour with a cup of tea and an egg custard..I like to live dangerously!
> 
> Back in a bit!


Rock n Roll Man !!!

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> get your insane 2 hours done?


Nah unless you count working out my jaw through chatting for 30 mins :lol: :lol: :lol: . Only managed 1 hour 20 plus abs :whistling: shameful !!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Nah unless you count working out my jaw through chatting for 30 mins :lol: :lol: :lol: . Only managed 1 hour 20 plus abs :whistling: shameful !!


 :ban:


----------



## Jem

I know sad isnt it .......oh well, back to real training tomorrow - oh and cheat meal was:

New York Chicken [chicken fillet with cheese & bbq sauce/chips/4 onion rings & bit of sweetcorn] - only ate the p!ssin chicken and onion rings and was then full ...p!ssed me off as it was £12 and left majority on the plate ....

plus a Sherbert Dip cocktail [which was cack - should have had glass of vino]

and choc marble cheesecake [could not eat it all ...bah..too rich]

What a wounder - after sooo long eating bland carb free food I cannot even feckin cheat properly !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I know sad isnt it .......oh well, back to real training tomorrow - oh and cheat meal was:
> 
> New York Chicken [chicken fillet with cheese & bbq sauce/chips/4 onion rings & bit of sweetcorn] - only ate the p!ssin chicken and onion rings and was then full ...p!ssed me off as it was £12 and left majority on the plate ....
> 
> plus a Sherbert Dip cocktail [which was cack - should have had glass of vino]
> 
> and choc marble cheesecake [could not eat it all ...bah..too rich]
> 
> What a wounder - after sooo long eating bland carb free food I cannot even feckin cheat properly !!!


haha sounds nice as well! especially the cheesecake!!!

cheatings for the weak anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

quite agree - so we are all hardcore biatches ya ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> quite agree - so we are all hardcore biatches ya ???


 :thumbup1: im that hardcore, im going to do some cardio.....NOW...laters people!


----------



## IanStu

Hello plebs...how r your misserable lives?


----------



## Jem

:laugh: :lol:



IanStu said:


> Hello plebs...how r your misserable lives?


OMFG PMSL what a picture - what a photograph !!! :tongue: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> :laugh: :lol:
> 
> OMFG PMSL what a picture - what a photograph !!! :tongue: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :laugh: :lol:


Thought i'd put one up where I'm smiling...doesnt happen very often...dont think it'll stay for long though I look to small


----------



## Jem

hmmm you look very young though !!!! what is with the hat though babes


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hmmm you look very young though !!!! what is with the hat though babes


LOL the hat is one of my kids...it was in the bathroom so just put it on...thats what made me laugh...sad realy.....


----------



## Jem

hmmm - what a funny wee man you are .....do you spend half of your life in bathrooms ???? did you indulge in the vino last night ? I had a cocktail ...was horrid to be fair !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hmmm - what a funny wee man you are .....do you spend half of your life in bathrooms ???? did you indulge in the vino last night ? I had a cocktail ...was horrid to be fair !


yeah the wine was flowing....had too much of course and felt a bit rough this morning....back on the wagon now I think...don't wanna get into my old ways again...but it was very very nice...I don't realy go much for cocktails except for brandy alexanders (love those) and vodka martinis

Yes I spend about 50% of time in bathroom, staring at my reflection!


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all!


----------



## IanStu

hi howwwiiieeeieieieie

Hows tricks


----------



## Jem

Hmmm dunno what possessed me - it was on the promo material on the table and it looked lovely [strawberry daquiri & archers] but it had caipirihna ??? in it - which made it taste like bitter lemon pppffft - they can keep it - £3 pants !!!

well who could blame you ....you are of course simply beautiful !


----------



## Jem

GOOD AFTERNOON HHHHHOOOOOOWWWWWEEEEIIIII


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> hi howwwiiieeeieieieie
> 
> Hows tricks


Good, how you ian?

Afternoon Jem, You ok?

I've joined the shiny side


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *you are of course simply beautiful !*


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

can't wait for Ceclet to see this!


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Good, how you ian?
> 
> Afternoon Jem, You ok?
> 
> I've joined the shiny side


OH yeah...sh1t...there'll only be me left soon...you can all bugger off to the silver thread...its the place people go to get embalmed!


----------



## robisco11

hello everyone!

Ian, liking the picture, very photogenic you are!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> can't wait for Ceclet to see this!


OMG - he is very sensitive at the moment ---dont rock the boat Ian you stirrer !!!! :confused1:



IanStu said:


> OH yeah...sh1t...there'll only be me left soon...you can all bugger off to the silver thread...its the place people go to get embalmed!


haha - well you will be all lonely - just you and the mirror ...

congrats howwwwoooeeeeooiiiieeee


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Ian, liking the picture, very photogenic you are!


Listen to the sarcasm :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Ian, liking the picture, very photogenic you are!


erm...clearly a killer cardio session there mate - all 10 mins of it :lol: :lol: :lol: HARDCORE BIATCH


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Ian, liking the picture, very photogenic you are!


Hi Rob...you're very photogenic too...well your back is anyway!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> erm...clearly a killer cardio session there mate - all 10 mins of it :lol: :lol: :lol: HARDCORE BIATCH


35 actualllllly, plus i did a REAL workout this morning, lets not forget that!


----------



## Howe

Silver thread is a big and scary place to go :surrender: :mellow:

Thanks Jem, Reckon i'll beat you to Gold


----------



## Howe

Afternoon job.


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hi Rob...you're very photogenic too...well your back is anyway!


check my new one, model matey


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> check my new one, model matey


cool...think I prefered your back! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> cool...think I prefered your back! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


lmao....il give you that!!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> 35 actualllllly, plus i did a REAL workout this morning, lets not forget that!


:ban:fer yer cheek !



Howiieee said:


> Silver thread is a big and scary place to go :surrender: :mellow:
> 
> Thanks Jem, Reckon i'll beat you to Gold


that you will - you have been on the site a whole year longer than me .....



Howiieee said:


> Afternoon job.


who is this job - is not he some wise fella from the bible?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> cool...think I prefered your back! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


shameless arent ya ??? :tongue:


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> :ban:fer yer cheek !
> 
> that you will - you have been on the site a whole year longer than me .....
> 
> who is this job - is not he some wise fella from the bible?


Indeed. yet you have 100 x more post that me... Think you talk bit to much! hehe :thumb:

He's my invisible friend, and indeed he is wise!


----------



## IanStu

right gotta go and pick one of my brats up from skate board park...be back later...cheery


----------



## Jem

toodle pip old chap

....remember to take the hat off - your boy might get a tad embarrassed dad!


----------



## robisco11

laters geezer


----------



## Howe

Bye Ian


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rob, soon as my rep is recharged I owe you reps for some quality posting this afternoon! :lol:


----------



## Jem

- I could not even bring myself to answer the twit - the more attention he gets - the more he will post idiotic twaddle like that ..............erm not you AC - the sweat monster


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Rob, soon as my rep is recharged I owe you reps for some quality posting this afternoon! :lol:


i do try, especially with people like him. I dont understand how people can say those things and actually beleive in it. It confuses me so much.


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> - I could not even bring myself to answer the twit - the more attention he gets - the more he will post idiotic twaddle like that ..............*erm not you AC* - the sweat monster


yeh best not be me


----------



## Jem

course not !


----------



## robisco11

eww and its just hit me!

how dare he insult my shirt!!!


----------



## IanStu

hi back...just been reading the apology thread....wow thought I was outspoken...I'm an amateur!


----------



## Jem

yep get with the vino again Ian ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think he was insulting me...or trying to. Ian I loooooove the new avvy!


----------



## IanStu

Thanks GB...wish I could make my pics look as profesional as yours


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening ladies and gents, does anyone have any opinions on (eicosapentaenoic) EPA (Conjugulated Linoleic Acid) and CLA for using as fat reduction? Thinking of doing things the natural way having problems shifting anymore weight grr.

x


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents, does anyone have any opinions on EPA and CLA for using as fat reduction? Thinking of doing things the natural way having problems shifting anymore weight grr.
> 
> x


iv never used them myself, but iv heard good stuff about CLA from people who have used it. To be honest im not sure of the benefits of natural weight loss supplements, i think if your diet and training is sorted you should be fine, but of course like i say i havnt used any. Post in the supplement section as well, more people will see it there :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents, does anyone have any opinions on EPA and CLA for using as fat reduction? Thinking of doing things the natural way having problems shifting anymore weight grr.
> 
> x


Hi...Sorry I don't know much about them...sure someone here will though!


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> Thanks GB...wish I could make my pics look as profesional as yours


Here you go big boy

xxxx

:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok many thanks.


----------



## Jem

yoo hoo betty boo - glad you popped in honey !

erm CLA is recommended so long as diet is spot on ...but I think its expensive and dont mind taking ephedrine on and off ....fish oil I take anyway

try green tea extract - they are normally on offer - CLA rarely is !!!

If your pockets can take it - then have it


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Here you go big boy
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :lol:


wrt I could not find the b&w converter on that link for that site you sent me hun .....


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> wrt I could not find the b&w converter on that link for that site you sent me hun .....


Try this http://tjshome.com/imageconverter.php


----------



## Jem

thanks trying it now !


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Jem,

Found a site that has BOGOF, for CLA and EPA. Was having a search for it. Not sure if I am allowed to post the links for it on here or not???


----------



## Jem

not sure - can you pm ? dont have it yet do you ?


----------



## Bettyboo

No can't pm yet, but I have msn i think my addy is on my profile thingy lol


----------



## Jem

ok will open mine up at some point hun cheers !


----------



## Bettyboo

Your most welcome.


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha, converted my pic with that b & W converter link, now I look half decent.


----------



## WRT

lol


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> lol


haha awesome!!!!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Haha, converted my pic with that b & W converter link, now I look half decent.


haha cheeky !



WRT said:


> lol


even cheekier - I am liking your style rude boi x


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> haha cheeky !
> 
> even cheekier - I am liking your style rude boi x


rude boi :thumb:


----------



## Dezw

I was made a bronze member today, yay!


----------



## Jem

congratulations and welcome !


----------



## robisco11

Dezw said:


> I was made a bronze member today, yay!


bonjour


----------



## Dezw

Cheers Jem, what do I do now with my new found status on the forum hehe?


----------



## robisco11

ok you geeks

im off, we shall meet again tomorrow

dont be missin me tooo much ok?

peace outtttt :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## robisco11

p.s. reps while im gone :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Dezw said:


> Cheers Jem, what do I do now with my new found status on the forum hehe?


*whatever you wish !!!! *



robisco11 said:


> ok you geeks
> 
> im off, we shall meet again tomorrow
> 
> dont be missin me tooo much ok?
> 
> peace outtttt :thumbup1: :rockon:


oh cheers like erm missing you already AC !



robisco11 said:


> p.s. reps while im gone :whistling:


your wish is my command - who am I to argue :tongue:


----------



## Dezw

I have alot of wishes LOL!


----------



## solidcecil

honey im home!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> honey im home!


Cook my ****ing dinner then!


----------



## solidcecil

b*tch im gona go cook mine in a min

mince and rice yum


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> honey im home!


oops caught me unawares :whistling:



WRT said:


> Cook my ****ing dinner then!


nope he has chores to do first ....


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha I like the cheekiness of the members one here lmao


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oops caught me unawares :whistling:
> 
> nope he has chores to do first ....


yeah i thought i heard someone creap out the back door! :cursing:

didnt you do them? i told you to! now get in that kitchen and make me food! :cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah i thought i heard someone creap out the back door! :cursing:
> 
> didnt you do them? i told you to! now get in that kitchen and make me food! :cursing:


oh feeling aggressive today - surely there are better uses it for it ???


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> oh feeling aggressive today - surely there are better uses it for it ???


Yes in the bedroom, smashing you:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh feeling aggressive today - surely there are better uses it for it ???


angry sex?

:confused1: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yes in the bedroom, smashing you:lol:


*faints* oh but sire you are so eloquent and romantic :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:



solidcecil said:


> angry sex?
> 
> :confused1: :thumb:


quite !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> quite !


what now? infront of all these people?


----------



## Dezw

There is sure alot of pent up sexual fury awaiting to be unleashed from the members here, let's hope you use it wisely!


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha sex what is that ????


----------



## Dezw

I'm sure someone can show you!


----------



## solidcecil

yeah will be used wisley and bettyboo im not sure i once heard about it at school


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha sex what is that ????


I could show you


----------



## Jem

Dezw said:


> There is sure alot of pent up sexual fury awaiting to be unleashed from the members here, let's hope you use it wisely!


oh they are lovely boys really - just pussycats



Bettyboo said:


> Haha sex what is that ????


wait till you get to the adults lounge oooh betty!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I could show you


Ooh so many offers - what is a women to do :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> what now? infront of all these people?


see master plan - wrt is engaging betty in some ....conversation - only Dez looking .... :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

im off for dinner now be back later

byedie bye

x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wooohooo are the hormones flying in here again this evening?


----------



## Jem

bye honey !


----------



## Jem

arent they always WA !


----------



## Dezw

My horhome levels will be flying in a week or 2, the wife won't know what's hit her lol!


----------



## WRT

Dezw said:


> My horhome levels will be flying in a week or 2, the wife won't know what's hit her lol!


Lol i'm bad enough now, can't wait until i start gear


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> arent they always WA !


Seems so!



Dezw said:


> My horhome levels will be flying in a week or 2, the wife won't know what's hit her lol!


Ooooh lucky wife! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

god help the ladies in the vicinity !


----------



## Dezw

WRT said:


> Lol i'm bad enough now, can't wait until i start gear


I just started again tonight hehe.


----------



## Dezw

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Seems so!
> 
> Ooooh lucky wife! :thumb:


I'm hoping she feels that way


----------



## Jem

cecil is eating his mince and rice - bless him !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> god help the ladies in the vicinity !


Aye, plenty of pasty smashing for me:lol:


----------



## Jem

eughh !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WRT said:


> Aye, plenty of pasty smashing for me:lol:


  :lol:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> eughh !





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol:


What? I work at greggs!


----------



## Jem

is there a big demand for smashed pasties in your neck of the woods then ???? dont they go all flaky and make a big mess if you bash them .......


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> cecil is eating his mince and rice - bless him !


Jem leave Cecil alone he's gonna end up burning my food


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> is there a big demand for smashed pasties in your neck of the woods then ???? dont they go all flaky and make a big mess if you fist them .......omg sorry ...sorry


Hahaha Emma that made me chuckle!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hahaha Emma that made me chuckle!


OMG I just edited it because I thought it was too vulgar ...& you quoted me !!!!


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Jem leave Cecil alone he's gonna end up burning my food


is that where he went - hmmm our cecil certainly gets about these days :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha would you like me to change it?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> is there a big demand for smashed pasties in your neck of the woods then ???? dont they go all flaky and make a big mess if you fist them .......omg sorry ...sorry


Here it is for everyone to see:tongue:


----------



## Jem

pmsl !!! erm no WA - I said it so will stick by my smutty remark I guess !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

And there I was thinking you were a nice young lady


----------



## Jem

we all have our dark sides .......mwahahahaha


----------



## Bettyboo

Pmsl "smashing" never heard it called that before you learn something new every day...

Hi WA x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Bettyboo!!

I saw some of your pics the other day - you've been making nice progres! Good work! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Amazon! Having trouble loosing the stomach fat though its seems never to want to leave !! Grrr


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Amazon! Having trouble loosing the stomach fat though its seems never to want to leave !! Grrr


I just used to suck it in for all my life was worth! Keep plugging away - all will come right in the end, my legs are my troublesome area, I'm completely with you on the Ggggrrss!


----------



## paul s

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I just used to suck it in for all my life was worth! Keep plugging away - all will come right in the end, my legs are my troublesome area, I'm completely with you on the Ggggrrss!


Your legs are your best


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha , I did that today - sucked my stomach in and wished it would stay like it. No such luck though for me lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

paul s said:


> Your legs are your best


Haha damned perception! :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Haha , I did that today - sucked my stomach in and wished it would stay like it. No such luck though for me lol


You'll get there


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe, how long have you been training??


----------



## Dezw

Well all of you enjoy the rest of your evening, I'm off out with the wifey for a few hours, adios.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> hehe, how long have you been training??


A couple of years, for a year or so I was pretty much a cardio bunny and class junkie at the gym, I still insidted on eating about 4000cal of junk a day and managed to lose a couple of stone and then one day must have actually been about this time last year that a friend took me into the weights area and it was love at first lift :lol: it was then that I started seeing the good changes!

I've kind of lost my way the last couple of months due to one thing or another but I'm getting some great help and ecouragement at the moment and I am starting to bring myself back in line!


----------



## Bettyboo

I think I have been lost for the last 2 1/2 years lol I think training sorted me out. Good luck, you look in fab condition. Have you entered any competitions?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WA I agree with Paul your legs are your best feature and by goodness they are good.



Bettyboo said:


> I think I have been lost for the last 2 1/2 years lol I think training sorted me out. Good luck, you look in fab condition. Have you entered any competitions?


Re natural fatburners. I don't rate CLA, it doesn't work for me at all.

I do rate fish oil, mega dosing 10-15g a day.

Cinnamon to improve insulin sensitivity

Alcar

Green tea extract is good too.

I'd say first off just cut any junk in your diet out. Don't try and drop calories just cut the junk. Give yourself a couple of weeks to adjust and up cardio.

Use different types of cardio to keep the body guessing, so I do low intensity stuff, I cycle everywhere, try and do HIIT after workouts and play rugby.

If you are weight training remember to change routines after 6weeks or so to stop adaptation.

Good to see the smut flying thick and fast tonight bronzers. I've had a wicked evening. :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yeah training is good, gives you something to focus on and work towards. And thanks, I've not entered any comps yet, I am hoping to look decent enough to get up on stage later this year so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## solidcecil

im back!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

You've had a wicked evening? What have you been up to?


----------



## IanStu

so nothings happened in here since I've been away..I see you've all been floudering like kippers...just read back a bit.....the only word is desperate!


----------



## solidcecil

just had some food. mince and rice as per norm.

what abouts you?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> so nothings happened in here since I've been away..I see you've all been floudering like kippers...just read back a bit.....the only word is Fantasic!


 :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I've been blushing...laughing and having a ball. Now relaxing and watching the Hangover. It's hysterical


----------



## Bettyboo

i have had the most boring evening ever... recovering from yesterday I got stood up pmsl


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> I've been blushing...laughing and having a ball. Now relaxing and watching the Hangover. It's hysterical


lol i want to see that. let me know what its like yeah:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :thumb:


stop editing my posts...you're making me look an idiot :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> i have had the most boring evening ever... recovering from yesterday I got stood up pmsl


stood up...thats bad....you can probably share the experence with cecil...he gets stood up alot!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Ianstu - you seem particularly mischievious tonight!

You got stood up?! The cheek of it!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> stop editing my posts...*you're making me look an idiot* :bounce:


you dont need me to do that for ya!



IanStu said:


> stood up...thats bad....you can probably share the experence with cecil...he gets stood up alot!


achully i havent been stood up! only by you when you say you will call then 'are too busy' at work! :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> stood up...thats bad....you can probably share the experence with cecil...he gets stood up alot!


Lol is it a regular occurrence??? lol I didn't even get an apology how ****e is that!! :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hi Ianstu - you seem particularly mischievious tonight!


Evening WA....had a boring evening...so need to let off a bit of steam



solidcecil said:


> achully i havent been stood up! only by you when you say you will call then 'are too busy' at work! :cursing:


Just trying to let you down gently...I know how you have fallen for me...poor foolish boy :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Just trying to let you down gently...I know how you have fallen for me...poor foolish boy :lol:


shhh WRT might read this and get jelious!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol is it a regular occurrence??? lol I didn't even get an apology how ****e is that!! :whistling:


yes poor cecil, you can see by his avi how menacing and grumpy he looks..so its no surprise realy


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yes poor cecil, you can see by his avi how sexy and beautiful he looks..so its a massive surprise realy


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> shhh WRT might read this and get jelious!


you been messin around with Tom behind my back...Grrrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

I know, I went for a steak -YUM YUM, after waiting 20 minutes at the bowling alley. Then thought I might have broken my freshly done nails.. so maybe it was good that he didn't turn up. LMAO


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> I know, I went for a steak -YUM YUM, after waiting 20 minutes at the bowling alley. Then thought I might have broken my freshly done nails.. so maybe it was good that he didn't turn up. LMAO


aww well atleast you got a steak! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Then thought I might have broken my freshly done nails.. LMAO


Yup sounds just like Cecil :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Steak.... :drool:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah it was nice - medium rare. Only thing was they looked at me stupid when I asked for broccoli instead of chips!!! I had to have a salad instead cause they didnt have any veg - appalling!!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Steak.... :drool:


now look what you'be done..she's be drooling all over the place now!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yup sounds just like Cecil :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe least its over food and not a man pmsl men are never worth drooling over


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe least its over food and not a man pmsl men are never worth drooling over


*cough cough* ahhem!!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah it was nice - medium rare. Only thing was they looked at me stupid when I asked for broccoli instead of chips!!! I had to have a salad instead cause they didnt have any veg - appalling!!


Broccoli....I eat alot of the stuff..but I just cant bring myself to like it...why cant it taste like chocolate?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe least its over food and not a man pmsl men are never worth drooling over


hey not all men are worthless..look at me and cecil...second thoughts u may be right :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yum I like broccoli or any veg, apparently spinach is good too - popyeye knew what he was on about lol


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:



> hey not all men are worthless..look at me...second thoughts u may be right :confused1: but atleast cecil proves that there is atleast one perfect man out there


aww cheers Ian:thumb:

OH and Ian stop edditing your posts after i have quoted them please!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> shhh WRT might read this and get jelious!


Jealous? i'll show you jealous!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> aww cheers Ian:thumb:


 :blowme:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Tom's tubesteak.... :drool:


 :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Now now boys - dumbells at 50 paces lol


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> :blowme:


maybe later iv got a headache


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Jealous? i'll show you jealous!!


now look....the fck hulks turned up...spose you'll toss me aside now!


----------



## solidcecil

oooo im silver!!! when did that happen?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oooo im silver!!! when did that happen?


oh yeah never noticed...so thats it for you, fck off to silver thread...you'll never be seen again...its aslo know as UK-M graveyard!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> oh yeah never noticed...so thats it for you, fck off to silver thread...you'll never be seen again...its aslo know as UK-M graveyard!


yup see you bronze losers later! :thumb:

na im a beautiful bronzer at heart.

but i am off to be though.

night sweetums


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> :tongue:


You know I'd ruin you and damn you would enjoy every minute. :devil2:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> You know I'd ruin you and damn you would enjoy every minute. :devil2:


Feel free! I know, i'd love it:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Feel free! I know, i'd love it:thumb:


Hmmmm. Perhaps Kate would agree to tagteam you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

its nearly midnight so I'm of to bed too...before I turn back into a pumpkin...hope you all get your beauty sleeps...lets face it...you need it!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Night Ian - sweet dreams and a few naughty ones too x


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night!


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmmm. Perhaps Kate would agree to tagteam you! :lol: :lol:


I'll have to ask!! :lol:

Night pal!


----------



## Bettyboo

Night ladies and gents. nice chatting with you, but my empty bed is calling. x


----------



## WRT

Night night!


----------



## ryoken

well evening/morning people (if anyones still up lol)

im sat sweating like mad and wide awake (lovely side effects of tren) so thought i would see if anyone else is around:beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> well evening/morning people (if anyones still up lol)
> 
> im sat sweating like mad and wide awake (lovely side effects of tren) so thought i would see if anyone else is around:beer:


Ooooooh tren sweats. Lucky you. Cold shower, open windows and change sheets I think is the way forward. And no, I am not on tren but a very good friend is, bless him.


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> Ooooooh tren sweats. Lucky you. Cold shower, open windows and change sheets I think is the way forward. And no, I am not on tren but a very good friend is, bless him.


i change sheets every day at the mo and even have to put a towel down so i dont ruin the matress, cold showers work great but only when im having the shower as once out of the shower the sweats start again, windows are wide open and i have a fan by the bed lmao!

it all helps but its the wide awake feeling that gets to me the most tbh!

im glad you stated you werent using tren i was just about to ask how the cycle was going lol:thumb:

anyway hows the Gym Bunny????


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> i change sheets every day at the mo and even have to put a towel down so i dont ruin the matress, cold showers work great but only when im having the shower as once out of the shower the sweats start again, windows are wide open and i have a fan by the bed lmao!
> 
> it all helps but its the wide awake feeling that gets to me the most tbh!
> 
> im glad you stated you werent using tren i was just about to ask how the cycle was going lol:thumb:
> 
> anyway hows the Gym Bunny????


The Gym Bunny is bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun FUN!!!! Low carbing starts tomorrow and I am way to hyper to sleep right now. May go for a walk or some form of cardio as I do need some sleep.

Nah I am sticking at being natty me, black hair means that if I ever did gear I'd have to shave. :lol:

Yeah I bet the wide awake feeling is a pain. Have you tried upping the cardio to exhaust yourself n low carbs? Tren really just melts you away don't it! I can see my mate practically dissolving by the day...whilst doing a good impression of a thermo-nuclear reactor! :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Steroids give you cancer!


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> The Gym Bunny is bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun FUN!!!! Low carbing starts tomorrow and I am way to hyper to sleep right now. May go for a walk or some form of cardio as I do need some sleep.
> 
> Nah I am sticking at being natty me, black hair means that if I ever did gear I'd have to shave. :lol:
> 
> Yeah I bet the wide awake feeling is a pain. Have you tried upping the cardio to exhaust yourself n low carbs? Tren really just melts you away don't it! I can see my mate practically dissolving by the day...whilst doing a good impression of a thermo-nuclear reactor! :bounce:


glad to hear your doing well!

ive got the cardio going twice a day and sometimes even 3 times, carbs i have them first thing but taper them down towards the afternoon/evening and have cut carbs in my last 2 meals completly but even when i only get 3-4 hours sleep i still feel full of energy and strength so im not too worried tbh and the fat does seem to be melting away :bounce:

it tends to be the boredom that gets to me more then anything as theirs only so much on tele in the evening and tbh some times i even go out for a 1am jog but wont be tonight as the drunks will be out in force


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Steroids give you cancer!


lmao im doomed then as i smoke aswell (cigs not weed) not the best habbit to have i know but its my habbit and im happy with it lol

i dont drink though so theres a tiny plus for me lmao


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr back again I can't sleep , anyone else awake???


----------



## robisco11

morning all

fine day it is, anyone doing anything ?


----------



## IanStu

morning rob and everyone...just off to gym...gonna do an hours cardio...then a day of lazing around...se ya later guys x x x


----------



## M_at

Just been for a walk, had breakfast. Later will go and spend an hour in the gym. Ramping down the carbs today as I start a keto diet tomorrow.


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Just been for a walk, had breakfast. Later will go and spend an hour in the gym. Ramping down the carbs today as I start a *keto diet tomorrow*.


my idea of hell, good luck fella!!!


----------



## Howe

Morning All. Everyone good?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning! going cycling with my son later, might catch a few rays in the garden.


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> its nearly midnight so I'm of to bed too...before I turn back into a pumpkin...hope you all get your beauty sleeps...lets face it...you need it!


lovin your new avy mr ianstu cant call you meldrew any more, there no grumpy face.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

morning one and all, lawn needs mwing cant be as*ed

the house needs hovering cant be ase*d

ironing needs doing......no flippin way

may cook my man and myself a fry up in a mo though.......... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: all good food...lol

anyone know how rags exam went????


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone!

how are we today?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Gooood morning everyone! Its a miserable day here! Low carbs start today so I cannot curl up on the sofa and watch a movie with a ton of popcorn....Instead I shall see how long it takes to irritate my flatmates...mwhwhahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> Gooood morning everyone! Its a miserable day here! Low carbs start today so I cannot curl up on the sofa and watch a movie with a ton of popcorn....Instead I shall see how long it takes to irritate my flatmates...mwhwhahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!


haha good day fro you bad day for them! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> haha good day fro you bad day for them! :thumb:


 :devil2: Oh yes!


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> lovin your new avy mr ianstu cant call you meldrew any more, there no grumpy face.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks claire....don't realy like seeing me smiling...just feels wrong...might have to change back to something more appropriate


----------



## IanStu

anyone about...or are you all leading fabulous lives (as if)


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> thanks claire....don't realy like seeing me smiling...just feels wrong...might have to change back to something more appropriate


morning hunn,

yeah is a bit weird seeing you with a smile!

URGH!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> morning hunn,
> 
> yeah is a bit weird seeing you with a smile!
> 
> URGH!


Think me and you should try it mate!:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning hunn,
> 
> yeah is a bit weird seeing you with a smile!
> 
> URGH!


morning sweetums.....what u up to today


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Think me and you should try it mate!:laugh:


morning tom....at least I have a head!


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> morning tom....at least I have a head!


Morning Ian! I used to but Jem took the pi*s:crying:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> morning sweetums.....what u up to today


dont know yet might go down the gym again with my mate because i forgot it shut early yesturday so was only there for about 30mins and want to show him most exersises. and yourself?



IanStu said:


> morning tom....at least I have a head!


 :lol: :lol: well if he needs head he knows were to go.

(Ians house)


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Morning Ian! I used to but Jem took the pi*s:crying:


LOL she don't change much!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> dont know yet might go down the gym again with my mate because i forgot it shut early yesturday so was only there for about 30mins and want to show him most exersises. and yourself?


Is it the same imaganery mate from the other day...or have u invented a new one?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Is the same imaganery mate from the other day...or have u invented a new one?


oh this is a new one. the other one ran off with my imagonay girlfriend the [email protected]!! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh this is a new one. the other one ran off with my imagonay girlfriend the [email protected]!! :cursing:


lol.....so guess it was another hot date with your right hand last night...whilst looking at my pics....

anyway...gonna have half an hour in the sun....later losers


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> lol.....so guess it was another hot date with your right hand last night...whilst looking at my pics....
> 
> anyway...gonna have half an hour in the sun....later losers


na gave it a rest last night let the swelling go down a bit.

yeah k have fun:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

morning - call ing me names in my absence ---wrt I did not take the p!ss

.....much


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> morning - call ing me names in my absence ---wrt I did not take the p!ss
> 
> .....much


of course you didnt................ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

jem take the p1ss...............never :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol am i jumping to the wrong conclusion (correct me if i am) does it help if your sightly insane to post on here ;-)


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem, Claire H x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Lol am i jumping to the wrong conclusion (correct me if i am) does it help if your sightly insane to post on here ;-)


Slightly insane? I think that has to be default level...then you crank it up to uber insanity on carb deprivation. Give me another week and I'm gonna start forcefeeding carbs to my flatmates because I can't have any. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> of course you didnt................ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> jem take the p1ss...............never :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


helllloooo chickadeee oh I have missed you sooooo much -----are you better now ????

xxxxxx

woohooo my bestest little friendy here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Slightly insane? I think that has to be default level...then you crank it up to uber insanity on carb deprivation. Give me another week and I'm gonna start forcefeeding carbs to my flatmates because I can't have any. :lol: :lol:


OMG you are so on the same wave length as me - I used to do that - make loads of things that I could not eat and force others to eat them .......track history babes ...... :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem, Claire H x


Morning Betty :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> OMG you are so on the same wave length as me - I used to do that - make loads of things that I could not eat and force others to eat them .......track history babes ...... :whistling:  :whistling:


 :lol:

That just reminded me I promised you a PM....shall go compose it oh Queen of the Bronze Thread (even if she has abandonned us for silver status :crying: )


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Slightly insane? I think that has to be default level...then you crank it up to uber insanity on carb deprivation. Give me another week and I'm gonna start forcefeeding carbs to my flatmates because I can't have any. :lol: :lol:


Ha its ok I can force feed carbs to the kids, (actually I don't have to force feed them they will just take them lol)

Ill just sit there drooling whilst they eat it in front of me lol :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> of course you didnt................ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> jem take the p1ss...............never :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I only posted up a very similar pic of a man currently wanted on the Crimewatch site - the resemblance was scary ....but all tom needed to do was smile ....instead he chopped his head off---oh well typical chap over-reacting :ban:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> That just reminded me I promised you a PM....shall go compose it oh Queen of the Bronze Thread (even if she has abandonned us for silver status :crying: )


you'd best shattup - because in a couple of days - you will turn too I predict :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> helllloooo chickadeee oh I have missed you sooooo much -----are you better now ????
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> woohooo my bestest little friendy here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I was about to offski when you posted so decided just for you to hang arond for a wee while.....lol

feeling better now.....lol, can stray more than 100 meters from a toilet now...... mg: damn kids and there bugs..........

my kittens been poorly to, and a trip to the vets was in order she had to have a thermoniter up her bum...it was so hard to not crack jokes when the vet did that........ :innocent:

she is also starting to feel better, think she had a bit to much ruff housing with the dog....lol

missed you to, have been keepin my little eyes on your journel though, sounds like you are making better progress by the week even if you dont feel it......... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bettyboo

Right im gonna go and make the most of the sunshine - it will prob rain later i got my legs out in shorts lol!

Have a fun day ! x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I only posted up a very similar pic of a man currently wanted on the Crimewatch site - the resemblance was scary ....but all tom needed to do was smile ....instead he chopped his head off---oh well typical chap over-reacting :ban:


I did see that post it was genius missy,

you must have one hell of a memory to remember stuff like,

'oh my god he looks like that bloke from crimewatch last night'

over reacting throwing handbags out the trolley yes these are all traits of the male species


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I was about to offski when you posted so decided just for you to hang arond for a wee while.....lol
> 
> feeling better now.....lol, can stray more than 100 meters from a toilet now...... mg: damn kids and there bugs..........
> 
> my kittens been poorly to, and a trip to the vets was in order she had to have a thermoniter up her bum...it was so hard to not crack jokes when the vet did that........ :innocent:
> 
> she is also starting to feel better, think she had a bit to much ruff housing with the dog....lol
> 
> missed you to, have been keepin my little eyes on your journel though, sounds like you are making better progress by the week even if you dont feel it......... :thumb: :thumb :


Oh babes did you let rob loose in the kitchen perchance ?? ONLY JOKING ROB dont throw a strop :thumb:

Poor lil pussy ....& I mean the kitty actually......did you mean 'wuff' housing HAHAHAHAHAHA pmsl :bounce: :tongue: :laugh: :bounce: :tongue: :lol: funneey yah !!!!

I am making progress feckin hell yeah - Im top fookin dog !!!! wowsers !!! going gym in mo - been busy all morning so just off as soon as you log off babes xxx

Oh and I have to pm you later today ....so look out for it


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Right im gonna go and make the most of the sunshine - it will prob rain later i got my legs out in shorts lol!
> 
> Have a fun day ! x


youve got sunshine that so not fair,


----------



## Jem

I got sunshine tooo shiny shiny sunshine - its beautiful ner ner ......have got bright yellow adidas tennis top on ...I cannot be missed !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh babes did you let rob loose in the kitchen perchance ?? ONLY JOKING ROB dont throw a strop :thumb:
> 
> Poor lil pussy ....& I mean the kitty actually......did you mean 'wuff' housing HAHAHAHAHAHA pmsl :bounce: :tongue: :laugh: :bounce: :tongue: :lol: funneey yah !!!!
> 
> I am making progress feckin hell yeah - Im top fookin dog !!!! wowsers !!! going gym in mo - been busy all morning so just off as soon as you log off babes xxx
> 
> *Oh and I have to pm you later today *....so look out for it


I felt really bad reading your journel, when you were talking about your cheat meal and how you couldnt manage it......

well I say bad what I mean it

'b1tch'..........lol

I remember when....lol now I can finish my own, my kids and robs.....lol

need to get back on the diet train........

rob...........................kitchen....................these two words do not mesh......................lol

oh and as for the pm cant wait baby cakes....................


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I got sunshine tooo shiny shiny sunshine - its beautiful ner ner ......have got bright yellow adidas tennis top on ...I cannot be missed !


you mean the flys cant miss you when they start faunicating on your top


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you mean the flys cant miss you when they start faunicating on your top


eugh claire that's just grim - and you are so 'butter wouldnt melt' ---I know you better!!!.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I felt really bad reading your journel, when you were talking about your cheat meal and how you couldnt manage it......
> 
> well I say bad what I mean it
> 
> 'b1tch'..........lol
> 
> I remember when....lol now I can finish my own, my kids and robs.....lol
> 
> need to get back on the diet train........
> 
> rob...........................kitchen....................these two words do not mesh......................lol
> 
> oh and as for the pm cant wait baby cakes....................


*haha - no it was sh!te I felt really bad making someone pay for that meal when i left it ....[well you didnt think I was paying for my own meal did ya ???]*

*....and then my fookin beloved cheeeeeesecake ...for which I would possibly sell my soul....was left in a mushy pile ....even the waitress said you cant leave that...she was dying to stick her mouth in the plate ..I could tell ..*


----------



## clairey.h

uuurrrgggghhhhh I hate butter, and marge, and anything else that looks like melted fat.........someone gave me a bacon sandwich once that had heaps off butter in it, and it was all melted and oh my god it was the grossest thing ever, I wanna gag thinking about it.............................

but I am innocent just like the smoothies........

you on the other hand are as bad as the chocolate sundae that I was gonna buy yesterday until tescos had sold out.....................


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *haha - no it was sh!te I felt really bad making someone pay for that meal when i left it ....[well you didnt think I was paying for my own meal did ya ???]*
> 
> *....and then my fookin beloved cheeeeeesecake ...for which I would possibly sell my soul....was left in a mushy pile ....even the waitress said you cant leave that...she was dying to stick her mouth in the plate ..I could tell ..*


ssoooooooooooooooo who was the date who paid for your meal :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

when your really in the diet zone every thing you think you want to eat sundenly becomes 10 times sweeter and icker than you can manage.............believe it dosnt take long to get out of the habit.........lol


----------



## clairey.h

the waitress wants to eats jems cake..................uuummmmmmmmmmmmm pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> uuurrrgggghhhhh I hate butter, and marge, and anything else that looks like melted fat.........someone gave me a bacon sandwich once that had heaps off butter in it, and it was all melted and oh my god it was the grossest thing ever, I wanna gag thinking about it.............................
> 
> but I am innocent just like the smoothies........
> 
> you on the other hand are as bad as the chocolate sundae that I was gonna buy yesterday until tescos had sold out.....................


haha serves you right

have you been out in nice new dress yet ?

i saw it on asos.com the other day as well.....you know the oil stain one

I bought a gorgeous thing from a boutique in Solihull the other day ....it is just a black dress but hangs mmmjust so...I have nowhere to wear it - but I had to have it .....


----------



## solidcecil

can i come and jump in with all you lovley ladies!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> haha serves you right
> 
> have you been out in nice new dress yet ?
> 
> i saw it on asos.com the other day as well.....you know the oil stain one
> 
> I bought a gorgeous thing from a boutique in Solihull the other day ....it is just a black dress but hangs mmmjust so...I have nowhere to wear it - but I had to have it .....


I have worn my dress yes, to the wedding last week.....I had it shorten though by a few inches... :innocent: :innocent:

the words of wow, you look so trim really made my night especially as the guy who said it was the groom (who got arressted before the end of the night...pmsl) who hates me, and I actually upset him so much one night he walked out of the restaurant, rob was dead chuffed I upset someone instead of him....lol.............

I just replied with 'why do you sound so surprised' lol

love asos, rob needs a job so I can get my fingers a taping on the site...lol


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> can i come and jump in with all you lovley ladies!


sounds ominous :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> sounds *ominous* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:confused1:what:confused1:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> can i come and jump in with all you lovley ladies!


c'mon is - the water is lovely !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I have worn my dress yes, to the wedding last week.....I had it shorten though by a few inches... :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> the words of wow, you look so trim really made my night especially as the guy who said it was the groom (who got arressted before the end of the night...pmsl) who hates me, and I actually upset him so much one night he walked out of the restaurant, rob was dead chuffed I upset someone instead of him....lol.............
> 
> I just replied with 'why do you sound so surprised' lol
> 
> love asos, rob needs a job so I can get my fingers a taping on the site...lol


that's really funny - who would let all 3 of us loose on the town then??????


----------



## solidcecil

so what we all talking about?

tried reading up but there is too much writing and not enough smileys for me!

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

pmsl


----------



## Jem

claire getting people annoyed and then them getting arrested on their wedding night !!! OMG the quiet ones are the worst you know !!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> claire getting people annoyed and then them getting arrested on their wedding night !!! OMG the quiet ones are the worst you know !!!


I had left by the time he was arrested..........lol

the guys a drill sergent in the army, but was offended my drunken rambelings......................pmsl I did feel really bad though :no: for a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

haha wouldnt expect anything less from you girls!


----------



## Jem

sounds like you are upsetting men folk as much as me then claire ---oh we must have the knack - although I am not sure this is a good thing ???


----------



## IanStu

Its like the womens institute in here...anyone fancy doing a nude calendar :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha wouldnt expect anything less from you girls!


we would never upset you !!! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Its like the womens institute in here...anyone fancy doing a nude calendar :thumb:


I DO!! :thumb:



Jem said:


> we would never upset you !!! :thumb:


aw cheers only got to worry about ian then!


----------



## Jem

nekkid pics ??? still not got access to AL then Ian ??? pmsl

and the women in the WI are all terribly old and out of shape so what you trying to say like fecker !!


----------



## clairey.h

just for you jem changed my avi pic...changing back in a minute though....lol

can you tell I dont like cleaning much....


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> just for you jem changed my avi pic...changing back in a minute though....lol
> 
> can you tell I dont like cleaning much....


YOu look gorgeous in this avvy. DON'T CHANGE IT!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> nekkid pics ??? still not got access to AL then Ian ??? pmsl
> 
> and the women in the WI are all terribly old and out of shape so what you trying to say like fecker !!


look i take what i can get....look at cecil...any port in a storm!


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> I DO!! :thumb:
> 
> aw cheers only got to worry about ian then!


pmsl...there is no need for us to upset you, youve just called yourself a wrinkly old women....lol


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> just for you jem changed my avi pic...changing back in a minute though....lol
> 
> can you tell I dont like cleaning much....


very very nice...are you standing in a skip?


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> YOu look gorgeous in this avvy. DON'T CHANGE IT!


aaawwwww thank you :blush: :blush:

rob took the pic and he had had a few....pmsl so it could have been better


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> pmsl...there is no need for us to upset you, youve just called yourself a wrinkly old women....lol


haha i dont mind i still want to do a nude callender now! :tongue:

anyone want to join me?


----------



## Jem

OMFG leave it there -----you look really fookin foxy - I will be seriously nagging if you change that hot stuff xxx


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> very very nice...are you standing in a skip?


could be...........lol

its not my fault I had been out all night and the kids along with the cat and the dog wreak the house the moment its tidy..........thats my excuse and its sticking :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> very very nice...are you standing in a skip?


pmsl - but really claire - are you !!! did he put you in the skip before he took the shot :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> very very nice...are you standing in a skip?


oi you anyways i was nice about your avy..................flippin victor meldrew :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha i dont mind i still want to do a nude callender now! :tongue:
> 
> * anyone want to join me?*


guess who :rolleye:


----------



## WRT

Loving the avi Claire! :thumbup1: and i'll do a nude calendar cecil


----------



## Jem

:whistling:carry on boys - dont mind us!!!


----------



## IanStu

i've just realized...i'm the only bronzer in here......can't you lot read...*Bronze Members Thread*

*
* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*
*


----------



## Jem

it will be a cold lonely place with just bronze people in it .........


----------



## Jem

Lys is bronze still ---although give up a couple of days and she will join us !!!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> guess who :rolleye:





WRT said:


> i'll do a nude calendar cecil


good i was scarred for a minitue that the girls would say they would do it urgh imagine that :whistling:


----------



## Jem

no we have our own - we are meeting up to do it


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> no we have our own - we are meeting up to do it


i have a camera :thumb:


----------



## Jem

hmmm so do we ian but ever so benevolent of you to offer


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> i've just realized...i'm the only bronzer in here......can't you lot read...*Bronze Members Thread*
> 
> :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


well what can I say we stick to our roots..................we were all bronze once, (although this is a new thing so people who were her before this year were never bronze)


----------



## robisco11

just back from the gym

did i hear, nude calendar cecil? im game, so long as Ians in:whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> i have a camera :thumb:


yes mate its on your head...........lol


----------



## Jem

right off to gym before I waste the whole day on here ...woop !!! see you all later

pm for claire and lys when I get back and then will tackle that long and technical post from J in my journal

Byeeee x


----------



## solidcecil

yes but i did a 1day photography course at college


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hmmm so do we ian but ever so benevolent of you to offer


well i have a hat aswell....turn that down missy...I dare you!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yes mate its on your head...........lol


sharp claire - v sharp !


----------



## clairey.h

what is it with all the men wanting to get the kegs off........pmsl

shouldnt they be wanting the women to do it???????????????????


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> right off to gym before I waste the whole day on here ...woop !!! see you all later
> 
> pm for claire and lys when I get back and then will tackle that long and technical post from J in my journal
> 
> Byeeee x


pmsl I saw it, couldnt even get past the first line........... :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> just back from the gym
> 
> did i hear, nude calendar cecil? im game, so long as Ians in:whistling:


yes mate we should do it! forward your pics to [email protected]



clairey.h said:


> yes mate its on your head...........lol


PMSL:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yes mate we should do it! forward your pics to [email protected]
> 
> PMSL:lol: :lol:


consider them sent :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> well i have a hat aswell....turn that down missy...I dare you!


and what a hat it is .....i go weak at the knees just looking at you in that :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

send an email to it, see if anyone replys....................lol


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> pmsl I saw it, couldnt even get past the first line........... :confused1:


i saw it too...think i aged a month trying to read it (sorry josh no offence)


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> i've just realized...i'm the only bronzer in here......can't you lot read...*Bronze Members Thread*
> 
> *
> * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*
> 
> *
> *


Oi Rude Boy I am bronze too! :ban:


----------



## WRT

you'll get my pics when I get access to the AL


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi Rude Boy I am bronze too! :ban:


jem did tell him...........lol

but also said you wont be for long


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> you'll get my pics when I get access to the AL


I :wub: your special purple category. I wanna be a gay member toooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

My nude pics are already in the AL. :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> you'll get my pics when I get access to the AL


how did you change to

gay member

pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I :wub: your special purple category. I wanna be a gay member toooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> My nude pics are already in the AL. :lol:


Thanks, your pics are also on my pc! :lol:



clairey.h said:


> how did you change to
> 
> gay member
> 
> pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I surpassed the gayness of JW


----------



## solidcecil

PMSL gay member!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi Rude Boy I am bronze too! :ban:


oopppss sorry GB



WRT said:


> you'll get my pics when I get access to the AL


Same here!


----------



## solidcecil

yay ot only am i now silver iv got full rep bars!!

i look important!

people will think i know what i am on about :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

right, im off, not gone off but off to mow the lawn.........

please dont write to many pages in my absence it hurts my head to try and catch up...........

have a good day everyone......xxxxxx


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> right, im off, not gone off but off to mow the lawn.........
> 
> please dont write to many pages in my absence it hurts my head to try and catch up...........
> 
> have a good day everyone......xxxxxx


later claire...when you've done...come and do my lawn would you...its desperate!


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> right, im off, not gone off but off to mow the lawn.........
> 
> please dont write to many pages in my absence it hurts my head to try and catch up...........
> 
> have a good day everyone......xxxxxx


and tidy the house by the looks of it! :tongue:

k have fun

x


----------



## WRT

clairey.h said:


> right, im off, not gone off but off to mow the lawn.........
> 
> please dont write to many pages in my absence it hurts my head to try and catch up...........
> 
> have a good day everyone......xxxxxx


Ahh i see Rob has got you properly trained:tongue:

Have fun! x


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yay ot only am i now silver iv got full rep bars!!
> 
> i look important!
> 
> people will think i know what i am on about :thumb:


Oh yes....but selling yourself online just to get reps...is it realy the right thing to be doing...

You also have zillions of posts I see...but most of em are just "hello, welcome to the site"

I'll catch you soon big boy..be afraid be very afraid :2guns:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh yes....but selling yourself online just to get reps...is it realy the right thing to be doing...
> 
> You also have zillions of posts I see...but most of em are just "hello, welcome to the site"
> 
> I'll catch you soon big boy..be afraid be very afraid :2guns:


no only a few are welcome to ukm, and they are because i am nice!! :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

im the longest serving member here


----------



## solidcecil

im gona go cook some lunch will be back in a little while!

dont pine for me too much!


----------



## Joshua

clairey.h said:


> pmsl I saw it, couldnt even get past the first line........... :confused1:





IanStu said:


> i saw it too...think i aged a month trying to read it (sorry josh no offence)


Hey folks - just saw this. I'm really sorry - sometimes I write really unclearly. If you see a post of mine and you don't understand what I am saying, just let me know (in the post or by PM), and I can try and reword it, or explain it a bit better.

We are all trying to struggle through in life, and I have the same problems when I read some peoples writings. I'm a big believer in the saying



> "the meaning of communication is what is understood by the reader",
> ​


so if you don't understand what I am saying, the problem is mine, and if you give me a heads up, it gives me a chance to put it right and to improve in future.

Which post are you talking about? Is it my last one or the one before, in Jem's journal?

No offence taken IanStu :beer: It takes *a lot* more than that to offend me :lol:

All the best,

J


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im gona go cook some lunch will be back in a little while!
> 
> dont pine for me too much!


I'll try not to :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> Hey folks - just saw this. I'm really sorry - sometimes I write really unclearly. If you see a post of mine and you don't understand what I am saying, just let me know (in the post or by PM), and I can try and reword it, or explain it a bit better.
> 
> We are all trying to struggle through in life, and I have the same problems when I read some peoples writings. I'm a big believer in the saying
> 
> so if you don't understand what I am saying, the problem is mine, and if you give me a heads up, it gives me a chance to put it right and to improve in future.
> 
> Which post are you talking about? Is it my last one or the one before, in Jem's journal?
> 
> No offence taken IanStu :beer: It takes *a lot* more than that to offend me :lol:
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


I new you'd see what I put.....actualy your post was very informative....don't take any notice of anything I say...no one else does.....

And let me know what it does take take to offend you...i'll try harder next time (kidding) :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

journals updated....*hint hint* :whistling:


----------



## BigOak

hey guys, wots happening?

Everyone having a nice weekend???


----------



## robisco11

C3asar said:


> hey guys, wots happening?
> 
> Everyone having a nice weekend???


alrite fella, not too bad here, chillin watchin cricket :thumbup1:

how are you?


----------



## BigOak

yeah, im chillin too! Enjoying the weather at the mo!


----------



## Joshua

IanStu said:


> I new you'd see what I put.....actualy your post was very informative....don't take any notice of anything I say...no one else does.....
> 
> And let me know what it does take take to offend you...i'll try harder next time (kidding) :thumb:


Cheers mate - although what I said still stand. Any problems, just let me know.

*Stuff that offends me:*

Being punched in the chops for no reason,

Anyone who hits a dog :cursing: ,

People who stop me, talk to me, or interfere during a set (not even if I am on fire, although if there is a crocodile chewing on my foot feel free to tell me).

Smelly people in the gym who are unfamiliar with showers

People who pick on the weakest and most vulnerable in a group to make themselves feel better.

Anti-vivisectionists who attack researchers for testing drugs, yet think nothing of taking those same drugs or giving them to their children.when they get sick.

Hows that for starters? :whistling:

J


----------



## Joshua

C3asar said:


> hey guys, wots happening?
> 
> Everyone having a nice weekend???


Sitting in the sun with a bad head after a few too many last night, but had some fun so things are good :bounce: . Wouldn't mind going to the beach later.

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> Cheers mate - although what I said still stand. Any problems, just let me know.
> 
> *Stuff that offends me:*
> 
> Being punched in the chops for no reason,
> 
> Anyone who hits a dog :cursing: ,
> 
> People who stop me, talk to me, or interfere during a set (not even if I am on fire, although if there is a crocodile chewing on my foot feel free to tell me).
> 
> Smelly people in the gym who are unfamiliar with showers
> 
> People who pick on the weakest and most vulnerable in a group to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Anti-vivisectionists who attack researchers for testing drugs, yet think nothing of taking those same drugs or giving them to their children.when they get sick.
> 
> Hows that for starters? :whistling:
> 
> J


hahaha we are a lot alike josh


----------



## solidcecil

im back with my chicken rice an broccli YUM!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> im back with my chicken rice an broccli YUM!


I've just had that plus 150g rice!


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> hahaha we are a lot alike josh


I know mate - once you've been chomped on by a hungry croc, you've always got your guard up. 

J


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I've just had that plus 150g rice!


yeah i got 250g chicken,150g rice and about 5 handfulls of brocali oh and some ketchup:thumbup1:


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> im back with my chicken rice an broccli YUM!


Wot kinda calorie intake u on at the mo bud??


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> Wot kinda calorie intake u on at the mo bud??


ent worked it out for a while but would guess at about 5000


----------



## BigOak

clean i take it? U sizing up ok??


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> clean i take it? U sizing up ok??


yeah mate. and yeah great getting just under a kilo a week so far!

not fcuk all fat either would say i have gone from 9% to 10% at most


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> yeah i got 250g chicken,150g rice and about 5 handfulls of brocali oh and some ketchup:thumbup1:


Haha exactly the same:thumbup1:


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate. and yeah great getting just under a kilo a week so far!
> 
> not fcuk all fat either would say i have gone from 9% to 10% at most


yeah, i was just checking ur journal.

Looks like uve nailed ur diet and training! A kilo a week is pretty impressive along with the lower BF!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Haha exactly the same:thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : next time make twise as much and drop some round my house please! 



C3asar said:


> yeah, i was just checking ur journal.
> 
> Looks like uve nailed ur diet and training! A kilo a week is pretty impressive along with the lower BF!


yeah cheers bro im really pleased with the progress im making


----------



## M_at

Rice - what I'd give for some rice. Haven't even started the Keto and getting withdrawl


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Rice - what I'd give for some rice. Haven't even started the Keto and getting withdrawl


haha good luck with that mate! :thumbup1:

(and il stop calling you chris now!)


----------



## robisco11

is that dry weight rice cecil?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> is that dry weight rice cecil?


yeah mate everything is uncooked weight


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate everything is uncooked weight


cool cool, id find 150gt hard to get down tbh, i tend to keep it 100g max. Fair play if you can get it down though go for it, your cals are around 5000 did you say? what kind of breakdown you looking at?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> cool cool, id find 150gt hard to get down tbh, i tend to keep it 100g max. Fair play if you can get it down though go for it, your cals are around 5000 did you say? what kind of breakdown you looking at?


yeah sometimes is a bit of a strugle but just chuck it down the hatch. and as i said i havent worked it out in ages. keep meaning to will do it later. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

what kind of kal intakes are you guys on? bulking or cutting?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> what kind of kal intakes are you guys on? bulking or cutting?


im on 350carbs, 260-300ish protein, 100fats

so works out about 3500


----------



## WRT

Around 4000 cals, bulking


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> im on 350carbs, 260-300ish protein, 100fats
> 
> so works out about 3300-3500


cool bulking i take it. also how much do you weigh?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Around 4000 cals, bulking


^^



solidcecil said:


> cool bulking i take it. also how much do you weigh?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cool bulking i take it. also how much do you weigh?


yeh im bulking, at the minute i weight 82ish kg so about 12st 10lbs? something around that im no good with stones


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> yeh im bulking, at the minute i weight 82ish kg so about 12st 10lbs? something around that im no good with stones


cool yeah something like that.

i always try and eat enough for someone the size im aiming for if you get me. ie im 80kg and eating for someone 90kg


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah something like that.
> 
> i always try and eat enough for someone the size im aiming for if you get me. ie im 80kg and eating for someone 90kg


yeh alot of people do that, so it must work for some. You doing much cardio or just concentrating on adding size?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> yeh alot of people do that, so it must work for some. You doing much cardio or just concentrating on adding size?


yeah. i dont do any cardio mate. what about yourself?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yeah. i dont do any cardio mate. what about yourself?


at the minute im doing 30mins pwo 3 times a week, im still gaining so its doing no harm, its just keeping me decent in terms of fitness so i see no harm.


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> ^^


95kg mate/15 stone


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> at the minute im doing 30mins pwo 3 times a week, im still gaining so its doing no harm, its just keeping me decent in terms of fitness so i see no harm.


yeah fairplay to ya. :thumbup1:



WRT said:


> 95kg mate


thats good. your 19 ent ya?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> what kind of kal intakes are you guys on? bulking or cutting?


about 4500 a day...but have just started reducing carbs slightly...want a bit of deffinition for summer!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> about 4500 a day...but have just started reducing carbs slightly...want a bit of deffinition for summer!


how many carbs you having ian and how much you weigh?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> thats good. your 19 ent ya?


cheers pal, yep natty until the end of this year too!


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> cheers pal, yep natty until the end of this year too!


impressive mate

how long have you been training?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> cheers pal, yep natty until the end of this year too!


haha fairplay how long you been trainign for? looking great for 19


----------



## WRT

thanks fellas been training almost 4 years


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> how many carbs you having ian and how much you weigh?


I weigh 13.5 stone...6ft....and about 500g carbs a day...but have just reduced that to 350...just for a short while


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> I weigh 13.5 stone...6ft....and about 500g carbs a day...but have just reduced that to 350...just for a short while


cool, thanks for that


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> thanks fellas been training almost 4 years


cool so an early start then thats good.



IanStu said:


> I weigh 13.5 stone...6ft....and about 500g carbs a day...but have just reduced that to 350...just for a short while


cool will be looking even better for the summer! :wub:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool so an early start then thats good.
> 
> cool will be looking even better for the summer! :wub:


Thats the plan....there will be a gasp when I disrobe on the beach :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Thats the plan....there will be a gasp when I disrobe on the beach :thumbup1:


there sure will be!

From me! (hiding in the bushes)


----------



## IanStu

cecil...have you shaved your chest yet?????


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> cecil...have you shaved your chest yet?????


no not yet but i got a line going all the way down so would have to shave it all off! and i like a little bit


----------



## robisco11

real men have hair ian


----------



## solidcecil

haha true true!


----------



## Jem

yo wassup!!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> real men have hair ian


I got a thing about body hair...just dont like it.....mind u....I dont shave under my arms!


----------



## IanStu

Hi Jem...how did gym go


----------



## solidcecil

hey wifey!


----------



## Jem

went well I think - chest and triceps


----------



## Jem

yo hubbie I worked hard for you today !


----------



## robisco11

bonjour!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yo hubbie I worked hard for you today !


good good thats what i like to hear! :thumb:

do any cardio?


----------



## Jem

hello AC !


----------



## clairey.h

did anyone else see that jem was the top girly on reps earlier today, but she was cruely knocked back off the slot........

so reps for jemsicles before they get rid of the whole system.........lol


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> good good thats what i like to hear! :thumb:
> 
> do any cardio?


erm.....just 20 mins at the end of my session as dont want to go catabolic now do we !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> did anyone else see that jem was the top girly on reps earlier today, but she was cruely knocked back off the slot........
> 
> so reps for jemsicles before they get rid of the whole system.........lol


Noooooooooooo need - dont listen to clairey :confused1: :ban: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

people call me names like rep whore !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> erm.....just 20 mins at the end of my session as dont want to go catabolic now do we !


even i did 30


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> erm.....just 20 mins at the end of my session as dont want to go catabolic now do we !


Take 1g of test immediately!


----------



## clairey.h

ok ok only joking......nobody rep her so she can slink back to obsurity.......my bad sooorrrryyyyyy


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Noooooooooooo need - dont listen to clairey :confused1: :ban: :cursing:


all rep me instead...... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ok ok only joking......nobody rep her so she can slink back to obsurity.......my bad sooorrrryyyyyy


Cheers claire - I know you love me :thumb: :thumb :

give us the goss then - when is it being scrapped & what are they doing instead ???? tell, tell


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Take 1g of test immediately!


other things happen when ladies take that .....not sure I want all that cheers for thinking of me though love !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> people call me names like rep whore !!!


can't think why!


----------



## solidcecil

insted we have decided to scrap ian!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> other things happen when ladies take that .....not sure I want all that cheers for thinking of me though love !


we would have to start calling you jim :confused1:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yay ot only am i now silver iv got full rep bars!!
> 
> i look important!
> 
> people will think i know what i am on about :thumb:


erm nope - not gonna happen actually ...not ever


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> we would have to start calling you jim :confused1:


pmsl :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm nope - not gonna happen actually ...not ever


yeah people have been asking my advice already! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> yeah people have been asking my advice already! :thumb:


your pic reminds me of the scary bloke in heros???????????

not that your scary......just a random thought...... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Hey folks - just saw this. I'm really sorry - sometimes I write really unclearly. If you see a post of mine and you don't understand what I am saying, just let me know (in the post or by PM), and I can try and reword it, or explain it a bit better.
> 
> We are all trying to struggle through in life, and I have the same problems when I read some peoples writings. I'm a big believer in the saying
> 
> so if you don't understand what I am saying, the problem is mine, and if you give me a heads up, it gives me a chance to put it right and to improve in future.
> 
> Which post are you talking about? Is it my last one or the one before, in Jem's journal?
> 
> No offence taken IanStu :beer: It takes *a lot* more than that to offend me :lol:
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


aaah isnt he just adorable :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I missed him ....


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> your pic reminds me of the scary bloke in heros???????????
> 
> not that your scary......just a random thought...... :tongue:


i dont watch heros but il take that as a compliment!

cheers!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i dont watch heros but il take that as a compliment!
> 
> cheers!! :thumb:


you have obviously misunderstood :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

*aaah isnt he just adorable I missed him .... *

I know i felt really bed, I didnt mean it the way it cam out, its just when you see a long post like that you know its got good info that deserves full concentration.......

so it was a complement no an insult.....scouts honour


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> you have obviously misunderstood :whistling:


whats his name and il look him up?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> whats his name and il look him up?


i dunno mate im just stirring


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> you have obviously misunderstood :whistling:


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> whats his name and il look him up?


I only watched the first series....think it twas sylar...........oh god im probaly totally wrong and your going to be really insulted......oh well not a first for moi


----------



## solidcecil

:crying:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> your pic reminds me of the scary bloke in heros???????????
> 
> not that your scary......just a random thought...... :tongue:


oh yeah...he does...now i'm scared...realy scared!


----------



## solidcecil

this guy?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9KEwm1OoTs8/Rx8y00GKVcI/AAAAAAAAAZQ/ISJ_vl8Vr0A/s320/sylar_heroes.jpg


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> oh yeah...he does...now i'm scared...realy scared!


oh dont make it worse, wish i hadnt mentioned it now.......... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

he was an insane maniac with a grumpy face....i'll say no more


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> this guy?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9KEwm1OoTs8/Rx8y00GKVcI/AAAAAAAAAZQ/ISJ_vl8Vr0A/s320/sylar_heroes.jpg


yes that would be the one.......pmsl, I think its just the angle of your head.............please dont put me on ignore..........he has super powers :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yes it is sylar - and he is not that bad looking really - I mean we all like an arrogant man dont we ...a bit of a moody fecker ....mind you being able to kill people when you get angry & watching their eyes bleed whilst they are dying in agony is a bit extreme even for me .....still


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> he was an insane maniac with a grumpy face....i'll say no more


take your big wooden spoon out of the pot mr :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

he not that bad looking, nowere near as handsome as me but dont worry, not many people are!


----------



## robisco11

the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Gym Bunny

Sylar was well sexy....but then I've always had a weakness bad men.

He also plays Spock in the new Star Wars film...which is awesome

Oh and The Hangover had me howling with laughter. Saw Taken this weekend too and that was superb.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yes it is sylar - and he is not that bad looking really - I mean we all like an arrogant man dont we ...a bit of a moody fecker ....mind you being able to kill people when you get angry & watching their eyes bleed whilst they are dying in agony is a bit extreme even for me .....still


beggars can't be chosers!


----------



## clairey.h

was I the only one who could see it, i kept thinking no one wanted to say................so i did lol


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Sylar was well sexy....but then I've always had a weakness bad men.
> 
> He also plays Spock in the new Star Wars film...which is awesome
> 
> Oh and The Hangover had me howling with laughter. Saw Taken this weekend too and that was superb.


Taken is a 'wickid' film man !!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> he not that bad looking, nowere near as handsome as me but dont worry, not many people are!


don't worry mate...he's nowhere near as muscular as you :whistling:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> this guy?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9KEwm1OoTs8/Rx8y00GKVcI/AAAAAAAAAZQ/ISJ_vl8Vr0A/s320/sylar_heroes.jpg


Better than who i got compared to! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Better than who i got compared to! :lol:


who?

i compared M_at to chris moyles and he got Jem on me!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> who?
> 
> i compared M_at to chris moyles and he got Jem on me!


haha chris moyles

i can see it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Better than who i got compared to! :lol:


pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> who?
> 
> i compared M_at to chris moyles and he got Jem on me!


 you cannot tell someone they look like a fat annoying slob


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> you cannot tell someone they look like a fat annoying slob


hahaha but moyles is a legend!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you cannot tell someone they look like a fat annoying slob


well i got told i look like someone who makes peoples eyes bleed!


----------



## WRT

robisco11 said:


> hahaha but moyles is a legend!!


He's a [email protected] imo! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well i got told i look like someone who makes peoples eyes bleed!


Erm ok fair point ........suppose that's not the best compliment you're ever gonna get



WRT said:


> He's a [email protected] imo! :thumb:


x2


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Lazy mare!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


>


erm where did that quote come from - I never said that Russ:confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm where did that quote come from - I never said that Russ:confused1:


yeah you did! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah you did! :thumb:


when - and about whom - where did you dredge that from ????


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> when - and about whom - where did you dredge that from ????


about yourself being too lazy to post up your workout in your journal!


----------



## Jem

no you rotten fibber you called me a lazy mare -----how did you edit that


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh yeah forgot I am a bit of a tosser with a habit of really really annoying people - can you ever forgive me Jem ?


----------



## Jem

oh i see ........


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh yeah i remember, i am a lazy mare!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all just popimg on for a minute, my internet has been down for a week it will be fixed tuesday all being well, miss you all.


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks - missed you.... and Rag - not the same without you !!!

Think Bob has been about but not in this thread anymore .....hmmm I will struggle on


----------



## Rickski

Yeh missed you all too as i say will be firing once again come TUESDAY, so all is not too bad.


----------



## solidcecil

hey rick missing you too!


----------



## solidcecil

k everybody im off will be back in a bit!

bye

x


----------



## Jem

coolio...where did everyone else go???


----------



## Rickski

laters dude.


----------



## solidcecil

and rick i owe you reps


----------



## WRT

hi Rick hows tricks?


----------



## Willie

Gym Bunny said:


> That's not quite what I meant by feeding the pony tho, in Ireland it is used more commonly as a euphemism for going down on a woman.


In Scotland it generally means using your fingers


----------



## Jem

omg not this again - I only said chomping pmsl .....


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all


----------



## Jem

yoo hoo


----------



## Rickski

ok will see you all tuesday when my net is back bye for now.


----------



## Jem

byeee ricks x


----------



## IanStu

HELLO...


----------



## Jem

helloooo is this gonna be another one liner and then move on .....pmsl - its becoming common ....& I keep popping back in regardless


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> helloooo is this gonna be another one liner and then move on .....pmsl - its becoming common ....& I keep popping back in regardless


Nope i'm still here sitting patiently in the corner...waiting for some fun to start...seems like I might have a long wait!


----------



## Jem

feck me I know ....thinking about gettin the washing in off the line I am that bored ....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> feck me I know ....thinking about gettin the washing in off the line I am that bored ....


LOL...i've just mowed the lawn and made a spageti bolognaise....and still i'm bored...its gonna be a boring week aswell...i've gotta give the gym a miss for at least a week...dreading it


----------



## Jem

why - are you injured honey ?

I am hoping for a very quiet working week - I am due one after the stress of last week !

what is wrong with you ????


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> why - are you injured honey ?
> 
> I am hoping for a very quiet working week - I am due one after the stress of last week !
> 
> what is wrong with you ????


yeah injured my elbow...showing off in gym doing dips....2 lads were watching...got a sudden pain after 3 dips..but instead of stopping carried on...didnt want em to think i could only do 3 dips...pain got worse and worse...had to stop at 10....anyway upshot is, left arm is useless so needs loads of rest...i'll still do my legs..but all upper body stuff is off...i'm gutted


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yeah injured my elbow...showing off in gym doing dips....2 lads were watching...got a sudden pain after 3 dips..but instead of stopping carried on...didnt want em to think i could only do 3 dips...pain got worse and worse...had to stop at 10....anyway upshot is, left arm is useless so needs loads of rest...i'll still do my legs..but all upper body stuff is off...i'm gutted


OMG trust you to carry on ....do you do legs all on one day or split hams and glutes/quads and calves ???

ahem - you could do some cardio :ban:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> ahem - you could do some cardio :ban:


Whats that then?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMG trust you to carry on ....do you do legs all on one day or split hams and glutes/quads and calves ???
> 
> ahem - you could do some cardio :ban:


LOL I shall do a bit of cardio...I do legs in one session but I also do calves on a second day, I need to hit them twice a week, very slow to respond!


----------



## Jem

I know none of you boys believe in it !!!

I know - my calves were doing well & they seem to have stalled tbh ....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I know none of you boys believe in it !!!
> 
> I know - my calves were doing well & they seem to have stalled tbh ....


damm calves...might have to resort to never wearing shorts...

right off for a bit to eat...later peeps


----------



## solidcecil

anybody home?


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> anybody home?


The lights are on but im not sure if anyone is home lol

:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Sorry not tonight.


----------



## solidcecil

oh :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> OMG trust you to carry on ....do you do legs all on one day or split hams and glutes/quads and calves ???
> 
> ahem - *you could do some cardio* :ban:


Excellent plan! To the bedroom Batman!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Wifey is home !


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent plan! To the bedroom Batman!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


pmsl - Ian, Lys has made you an offer you cannot refuse !!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Wifey is home !


 :thumb: :thumb :

now get up those stairs!


----------



## Jem

OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:

WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity

this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl - Ian, Lys has made you an offer you cannot refuse !!!!


Ahem. I was talking to you are you damn well know!


----------



## Jem

I had to find someone with a golf or similar model to my own - to jiggle the lock ....I am a budding car thief ....


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:
> 
> WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity
> 
> this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....


Oh **** how did you manage to get keys out??? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I was talking to you are you damn well know!


LMAO - I didnt honest - although that is really funny


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:
> 
> WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity
> 
> this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....


PMSL! what a plank! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Oh **** how did you manage to get keys out??? :whistling:


the woman I approached looked at me like I was a car thief ....and she said my key will never open it - before she could walk away I grabbed it and pleaded with her to let me try ....I think she was slightly scared :whistling: and it worked .....pheeewww


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha poor women she must have poohed herself lol , na your not that scary!

Evening folks!


----------



## solidcecil

k going to go cook some food will be back on in a little bit.

and if anyone cares i updated my journal becaue i trained today insted of tomorrow:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Dezw

Jem said:


> OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:
> 
> WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity
> 
> this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....


I don't know what to say, this had me laughing like mad, happened to me before with a works van, stopped and went into a shop, came back out and was the same as you, had to get the bloody RAC to come and break me into my own van lol.


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> k going to go cook some food will be back on in a little bit.
> 
> and if anyone cares i updated my journal becaue i trained today insted of tomorrow:confused1: :whistling:


Whohooo, cool dd you have fun??? You having anything exciting for food???


----------



## Jem

I was nearly wetting myself ...this bloke just stood and watched me rattling the locks and shouting at myself ....


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> PMSL! what a plank! :lol: :lol:


oh cheers for the love :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Whohooo, cool dd you have fun??? You having anything exciting for food???


yeah twas good cheers. 2new pbs! and just having rice, mince, veg and tomatoes as per usual!



Jem said:


> oh cheers for the love :thumb:


thats alright my sweet! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

right going to see how fabulous it actually was .........


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm anyone here lol im bored


----------



## WRT

Yeah i'm ****ing pis*ed off though


----------



## M_at

What're you ****ed off about?


----------



## Jem

what is wrong little one ????


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> What're you ****ed off about?


Long story but basically my cousin makaveli is a c*nt and i am going to smash his face in.


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Long story but basically my cousin makaveli is a c*nt and i am going to smash his face in.


stop being nasty :lol: :lol: :lol: you love him really

but erm if you have a fight - can it please be naked mud wrestling and posted in AL

tar muchly :tongue:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> stop being nasty :lol: :lol: :lol: you love him really
> 
> but erm if you have a fight - can it please be naked mud wrestling and posted in AL
> 
> tar muchly :tongue:


Lol not if you hear what he's done, and the last time we had a fight he came out with a fractured eye socket pmsl:lol:


----------



## Jem

Oops  :w00t: h34r: :blink:

Scary Tom !!!


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> stop being nasty :lol: :lol: :lol: you love him really
> 
> but erm if you have a fight - can it please be naked mud wrestling and posted in AL
> 
> tar muchly :tongue:


I would much prefer a video of you mud wrestling with another woman Jem. Possibly you and Lys in micro bikini's?? Or nothing at all:thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Oops  :w00t: h34r: :blink:
> 
> Scary Tom !!!


lololol i'm not scary:tongue:



ZEUS said:


> I would much prefer a video of you mud wrestling with another woman Jem. Possibly you and Lys in micro bikini's?? Or nothing at all:thumb:


Yeah I prefer that idea! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

im back!! what did i miss?


----------



## Jem

mud wrestling - wanna volunteer ???


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> I would much prefer a video of you mud wrestling with another woman Jem. Possibly you and Lys in micro bikini's?? Or nothing at all:thumb:


OMG I would not wrestle Lys - are you quite mad ? - She would batter me to fook in about 30 seconds flat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> mud wrestling - wanna volunteer ???


count me in!! :thumb: :thumb :

with who?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> count me in!! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> with who?


Me:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> OMG I would not wrestle Lys - are you quite mad ? - She would batter me to fook in about 30 seconds flat :lol: :lol: :lol:


I forgot to mention that the theme will be "sensual mud wrestling"


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> I forgot to mention that the theme will be "sensual mud wrestling"


but I really should have known that - you being so romantic zeusy :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Me:thumbup1:


im there!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Me:thumbup1:


erm cecil - he has pent up anger & I dont fancy your chances love ----hide under my apron babes


----------



## Bettyboo

haha mud westling - you cheeky munkehs! so come on what has your cousin done WRT, do tell!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm cecil - he has pent up anger & I dont fancy your chances love ----hide under my apron babes


on second thoughts this sounds a much better idea!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> haha mud westling - you cheeky munkehs! so come on what has your cousin done WRT, do tell!


Sorry I can't it involves another member on here, although I think a few of you know


----------



## Bettyboo

Does not sound good whatever it is!! Don't hurt him too badly, you might hurt yourself in the process... or get in trouble


----------



## Jem

nuff said i finketh .....hmmm big bath for me with champneys bubble bath -yum


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Does not sound good whatever it is!! Don't hurt him too badly, you might hurt yourself in the process... or get in trouble


Lol i'll try not to get hurt or get into trouble but can't promise anything:laugh: speaking of being hurt i went out on friday night and woke up with a cut forehead and a swollen knuckle, I dont have a clue what happened!lol



Jem said:


> nuff said i finketh .....hmmm big bath for me with champneys bubble bath -yum


Sounds nice, wish I could join you


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> nuff said i finketh .....hmmm big bath for me with champneys bubble bath -yum


pics in the AL? :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Enjoy the bath!!!


----------



## Jem

pmsl god loves a trier ---oh well ok - set up the tripod

[nope not that one russ - the camera.....] and let's go ....


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Lol i'll try not to get hurt or get into trouble but can't promise anything:laugh: speaking of being hurt i went out on friday night and woke up with a cut forehead and a swollen knuckle, I dont have a clue what happened!lol
> 
> Sounds nice, wish I could join you


Lol did you have a black out pmsl... soo glad i do not drink, I never have that problem or remembering what I got up too... and trust me its not much these days lol I don't get out much!! LOL

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Lol i'll try not to get hurt or get into trouble but can't promise anything:laugh: speaking of being hurt i went out on friday night and woke up with a cut forehead and a swollen knuckle, I dont have a clue what happened!lol
> 
> *OMG - NUTTER ALERT !!! *
> 
> *Are you sure that crimewatch pic was not really you ????*
> 
> Sounds nice, wish I could join you[/quote*]*
> 
> *I bags the none-tap end * :thumb: :lol: *:laugh:*


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl god loves a trier ---oh well ok - set up the tripod
> 
> [*nope not that one russ - the camera.....*] *and let's go* ....


 :thumbdown: :drool:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Long story but basically my cousin makaveli is a c*nt and i am going to smash his face in.


Give him a left hook from me while you're at it. I am very unimpressed. :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> I would much prefer a video of you mud wrestling with another woman Jem. Possibly you and Lys in micro bikini's?? Or nothing at all:thumb:


I think this is an absolutely superb idea....can we wrestle in chocolate sauce instead of mud please? :drool:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Give him a left hook from me while you're at it. I am very unimpressed. :ban:


Not sounding very good, oh sod it just upper cut him for me whilst your there just because you can lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol did you have a black out pmsl... soo glad i do not drink, I never have that problem or remembering what I got up too... and trust me its not much these days lol I don't get out much!! LOL
> 
> :whistling:


Yep I did hahah, it was the first time i'd been out in a month and don't really remember much after 11:whistling: oh an apparantly when I got in my brother said i smashed my bedroom up wtf!



Jem said:


> *OMG - NUTTER ALERT !!! *
> 
> *Are you sure that crimewatch pic was not really you ????*


PMSL fark off........

Ok you got me


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I think this is an absolutely superb idea....can we wrestle in chocolate sauce instead of mud please? :drool:


pmsl ......I would deff win then !!! its a cunning plan :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl ......I would deff win then !!! its a cunning plan :bounce:


Oh I thoroughly intend for you to come first. :devil2: :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yep I did hahah, it was the first time i'd been out in a month and don't really remember much after 11:whistling: oh an apparantly when I got in my brother said i smashed my bedroom up wtf!
> 
> PMSL fark off........
> 
> *fark - not heard that for years -- permission to utilise this phrase please - I like it !!!*
> 
> Ok you got me


 *mmmm just checking to see what the reward is !!!*


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh I thoroughly intend for you to come first. :devil2: :rolleye:


erm yep walked right into that little jem !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I hope you didnt smash anything too expensive - looks like you didn't smash the computer up ;-)


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I hope you didnt smash anything too expensive - looks like you didn't smash the computer up ;-)


Nope just a hole in my door and my wardrobe door is hanging off, i dont know what i was doing i'm not like this when i'm sober:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Nope just a hole in my door and my wardrobe door is hanging off, i dont know what i was doing i'm not like this when i'm sober:lol:


Hmm best not drink again then... unless someone spiked your drink :confused1:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm best not drink again then... unless someone spiked your drink :confused1:


Yeah probably for the best i was meant to be stopping anyway, i don't know they might have i don't recall drinking that much:confused1:


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> I think this is an absolutely superb idea....can we wrestle in chocolate sauce instead of mud please? :drool:


Ummmmm...... YEP.....that sounds even better. I will be the ref. I may have to get involved though, I must warn you 2


----------



## solidcecil

ZEUS said:


> Ummmmm...... YEP.....that sounds even better. I will be the ref. * I may have to get involved though, I must warn you 2 *


il be the second ref

*x2*


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Ummmmm...... YEP.....that sounds even better. I will be the ref. I may have to get involved though, I must warn you 2


Hands on kinda ref is always better.

WRT...I always end up with some bizarre drunken injuries. I have a bruised and squashed thumb from Friday and no idea how I got it. :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Yeah probably for the best i was meant to be stopping anyway, i don't know they might have i don't recall drinking that
> 
> much:confused1:


What an earth were you drinking??? :beer:


----------



## WRT

Lolol hows my new avi? baby me


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Lolol hows my new avi? baby me


Utterly adorable....oh pants....maybe I'm getting maternal. Somebody shoot me now! :ban: :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha looks like a bonnie baby! I was **** ugly when I was a kid, pmsl nothing much has changed I'm afraid to say :roll:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> What an earth were you drinking??? :beer:


Just vodka and cokes (i think) lol


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Lolol hows my new avi? baby me


 :wub:

(in a non pedo way of corse!)


----------



## WRT

Another one lmao!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Another one lmao!


look like a young ronnie o'solovan!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> :wub:
> 
> (in a non pedo way of corse!)


Hahaha - of course :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Another one lmao!


By golly you have grown into a fine specimen pmsl ... did your mother stand you in manure grow bags

:lol:


----------



## BigOak

morning all!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:
> 
> WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity
> 
> this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....


morning all. just incase anyone missed it yesterday ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

Jem - quality mistake haha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Dave!

How are you?

I am functioning on an hours sleep today and am paying the price for the two mahooosive G&T's my friend gave me last night, I have a feeling that Monday may not be my best day!


----------



## D_MMA

morning WA - Not good that is it.

Im good startin to get my head right and gettin results from gym back so concentratin on that to take my mind off things


----------



## solidcecil

morning all!

hows we today?


----------



## D_MMA

morning solid


----------



## solidcecil

alright dave1 you good?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:



> OMG I am such a plum - I just went to the Spar [as you do on a Sunday when all other options are exhausted...] parked the car in my usual dodgy manner, got out - pushed the pip down [????] and locked the car with my keys in it & the engine running ................. :confused1: :confused1: :whistling:  :ban: :cursing: :ban: :confused1:
> 
> WTF - I was stood there in feckin amazement at my own stupidity
> 
> this is the sort of thing I do all the time .....





clairey.h said:


> morning all. just incase anyone missed it yesterday ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ahahahahahahaha thats made my morning lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry Jem but thats halarious im in stitches hope you managed to get in to it ok in the end :thumbup1:

hope every ones having a good morning:bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> ahahahahahahaha thats made my morning lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry Jem but thats halarious im in stitches hope you managed to get in to it ok in the end :thumbup1:
> 
> hope every ones having a good morning:bounce:


I may just keep quoting everyday, brings a smile to my face and a tear to my eye :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

dave1 lol (i)

im good solid how about u.

no work again today?


----------



## clairey.h

do you like my new sig.......pmsl

ill keep it until madam moans.....................


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> dave1 lol (i)
> 
> im good solid how about u.
> 
> no work again today?


 :lol:

yeah im good thanks.

na no work yet again! its starting to anoy me now:cursing:

what about you? working?


----------



## IanStu

whos added the tags at the bottom of the page??


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> whos added the tags at the bottom of the page??


i was wondering about that......... :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i see that yesturday lol.

and yeah great sig claire!


----------



## WRT

Morning peeps


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Morning peeps


alright me lovely how you?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> alright me lovely how you?


im good baby, hows you?!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> im good baby, hows you?!


cool yeah im just spiffing thanks.

what you up to today anything nice?

and you calmed down a bit now? :thumb:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im just spiffing thanks.
> 
> what you up to today anything nice?
> 
> and you calmed down a bit now? :thumb:


Lol yeah i've calmed down now mate! was that natty rage I tell ya! Will be going to the gym in a few hours and that's about as fun as my day will get lol. you doing much today?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Lol yeah i've calmed down now mate! was that *natty rage* I tell ya! Will be going to the gym in a few hours and that's about as fun as my day will get lol. you doing much today?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah cool well im not even going gym today becasue went yesturday insted. well achuly i might go and do legs today then have tuesday and wed off. :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

ye dude im workin - well im at work sat at my desk lol

just reading up on stuff for next cycle. researching


----------



## D_MMA

WRT said:


> Lol yeah i've calmed down now mate! was that natty rage I tell ya! Will be going to the gym in a few hours and that's about as fun as my day will get lol. you doing much today?


natty rage :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> ye dude im workin - well im at work sat at my desk lol
> 
> just reading up on stuff for next cycle. researching


haha you dont wana do that stuff it shrink your d!ck and makes all your hairfall out and dont forget about cancer and liver damage!!

just be a natty! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## D_MMA

oh i kno my dick fell off last week and im on my 4th kidney now mate lol.


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> oh i kno my dick fell off last week and im on my 4th kidney now mate lol.


thats alright youl be fine then


----------



## ryoken

where is everyone today your all very quite:confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

been like this for abit mate...ppl hiding aint they


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> been like this for abit mate...ppl hiding aint they


hi mate hope your doing well?

i hope they are just hiding as i got worried it might have been my breath or something:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> hi mate hope your doing well?
> 
> i hope they are just hiding as i got worried it might have been my breath or something:lol:


well we didnt want to say anything mate:whistling: but..


----------



## D_MMA

im good ryoken but like solid said...we didnt wanan say ewt to you lol

you good?


----------



## solidcecil

im off anyways catch ya ina bit


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> well we didnt want to say anything mate:whistling: but..


lol i new it thats it time to break out the listerine i rekon:lol:



DaveI said:


> im good ryoken but like solid said...we didnt wanan say ewt to you lol
> 
> you good?


yeah im doing ok mate, i want to go and train legs later but lower backs achey so not sure how its gonna cope being loaded up to squat but might take the chance i rekon maybe even use a belt i think just to be safe!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> im off anyways catch ya ina bit


later mate


----------



## D_MMA

laters solid,

ye mate get it belted up to be safe. rather than than get worse and be out for a while.


----------



## WRT

****ing hell i can't do anything up here it's thundering and lightning:cursing:


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> laters solid,
> 
> ye mate get it belted up to be safe. rather than than get worse and be out for a while.


yeah will definatly belt up i rekon as i have crippled myself before by just thinking nothing about a slight ache then training and doing more harm then good!

are you training today mate??


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> ****ing hell i can't do anything up here it's thundering and lightning:cursing:


i wish it was thunder and lightning down here as its horrible and muggy/humid today and it makes me feel crap tbh, i would rather have a good thunder storm to clear the air so to speak


----------



## D_MMA

nice and warm in preston suns out, see a few dark clouds comin tho

ye im trainin mate chest and tri's tonight after work then takin a new lass for a drink as the ex is being a tool so im moving on haha


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> nice and warm in preston suns out, see a few dark clouds comin tho
> 
> ye im trainin mate chest and tri's tonight after work then takin a new lass for a drink as the ex is being a tool so im moving on haha


sounds like your going to have a good day/night then mate, hope all goes well for you:beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm still  ill! Anyone know where I can get whole of a pair of lungs that aren't drowning in flem? Arrrrhrghghghghgh!! I NEED to train soon or someone will die. Probably my Greek flatmate if he tries to talk to me about God again.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm still  ill! Anyone know where I can get whole of a pair of lungs that aren't drowning in flem? Arrrrhrghghghghgh!! I NEED to train soon or someone will die. Probably my Greek flatmate if he tries to talk to me about God again.


When I murder D steal his


----------



## D_MMA

yes mate hope so - she's been out pullin so fck her. new girls for the win haha.

and dying to get in the gym, thats what im looking forward to more than anything!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> When I murder D steal his


I :wub: the way you think. I have a climbing mate with a bust finger can I steal one of Ds for him? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm still  ill! Anyone know where I can get whole of a pair of lungs that aren't drowning in flem? Arrrrhrghghghghgh!! I NEED to train soon or someone will die. Probably my Greek flatmate if he tries to talk to me about God again.


sorry to hear your ill but i rekon killing your flatmate may make you feel better as you could just tell him that every one needs to make a sacrifice for something

either that or kick him round the flat a bit then you get satisfaction and a workout whilst coughing flem over him to add insult to injury (can anyone tell im in a mischievious mood today?) :beer:


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> yes mate hope so - she's been out pullin so fck her. new girls for the win haha.
> 
> and dying to get in the gym, thats what im looking forward to more than anything!!!


I have to admit it doesnt matter what problem i have going on (usually something major lol) one trip to the gym not only makes my day but clears my head so i can think straight and feel better all in one! :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

exactly the same here matey my heads been battered so iv been caning the gym and concentrate on it eatin right and i seen her this morning (work at same place) and she said iv been taking steroids iv blown up in a week haha. gym cures all!!


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I :wub: the way you think. I have a climbing mate with a bust finger can I steal one of Ds for him? :lol: :lol:


Sure, gonna sell his bodyparts on the black market:lol:


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> exactly the same here matey my heads been battered so iv been caning the gym and concentrate on it eatin right and i seen her this morning (work at same place) and she said iv been taking steroids iv blown up in a week haha. gym cures all!!


ive got to admit i have only just started eating and training right again after having some probs a while back with me and the missis but i was shoked at how much it makes a difference just the eating alone and then throw the right training back into it and its ace!

the Gym is like theropy i rekon it does seem to be a cure for most things tbh:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

same here bud - fck em. gym is the no1 in my life now.

dont worry tho GB we still love you.


----------



## solidcecil

im back people

and good luck tonight dave!

hope you got a real good personality


----------



## Jem

woohoo !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> woohoo !!!


does that mean hello?

:confused1:


----------



## Jem

yes hubby


----------



## solidcecil

oh in that case hello wifey.

you ok?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> oh in that case hello wifey.
> 
> you ok?


fine thanks baby xxxx


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> fine thanks baby xxxx


:laugh:

good miss me much?


----------



## Jem

OMG boys - is there really no space for a woman here ???


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMG boys - is there really no space for a woman here ???


sure we could squeze you in the middle somewere :whistling:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> :laugh:
> 
> good miss me much?


I was lost without you dear!



solidcecil said:


> sure we could squeze you in the middle somewere :whistling:


PMSL i like the way you think:thumb:


----------



## Jem

mmmmmm


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> mmmmmm lovely cant wait!!!


:laugh:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> mmmmmm


Thats even before i've eaten pineapple:tongue:


----------



## robisco11

evening people, hows it going!?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Thats even before i've eaten pineapple:tongue:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> evening people, hows it going!?


alright sweet and you?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> alright sweet and you?


not too bad thanks, how about you oh dearest? been throwing those weights around today?


----------



## Jem

*Stop feckin making quotes up cecil !*



WRT said:


> Thats even before i've eaten pineapple:tongue:


*OMG *



robisco11 said:


> evening people, hows it going!?


*Ah hello AC *



solidcecil said:


> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Behave !*


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> not too bad thanks, how about you oh dearest? been throwing those weights around today?


good good na not yet gona go down at about half 5 and do some legs and abs:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *Stop feckin making quotes up cecil !*
> 
> *OMG *
> 
> *Ah hello AC *
> 
> *Behave !*


hows it going? have you trained todayyyyy?


----------



## Jem

I did back and biceps if anyone is interested ....

EDIT: thanks Rob!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *I love you making quotes up cecil !*


haha i dont make up quotes

:confused1:


----------



## Jem

:cursing: :ban: :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> :cursing: :ban: :cursing:


haha kk il stop now!

you have a good workout hunn?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I did back and biceps if anyone is interested ....
> 
> EDIT: thanks Rob!!!


back and bi's ey? killer that! I hope you deadlifted :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

cecil i can't leave visitor messages I deleted my facebook this afternoon, can't be ****d with it anymore:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> cecil i can't leave visitor messages I deleted my facebook this afternoon, can't be ****d with it anymore:lol:


yeah cool. just say you wrote on the anoying status thread n thought oo that would be easier way for you to send me your pics :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *OMG *


Feels good doesn't it:innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Feels good doesn't it:innocent:


 :lol: :lol: is it in yet?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> haha kk il stop now!
> 
> you have a good workout hunn?





robisco11 said:


> back and bi's ey? killer that! I hope you deadlifted :thumbup1:


*oh well yes I think so - did lots and started with deads in an attempt to break the barrier and do 60kg ....but still failed as I am scared my back is gonna go - this is holding me back ! I was getting twinges thismorning and so dropped to 55kg for 8's so I should be able in theory to do heavier ! *

*other than that was good cheers x*


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Thats even before i've eaten pineapple:tongue:


Glad to see there is a man here who understands these things. Getting cinnamon in you too? :lol:

It's a refreshing change not to have to inform someone of this very important constituent in their diet. :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *oh well yes I think so - did lots and started with deads in an attempt to break the barrier and do 60kg ....but still failed as I am scared my back is gonna go - this is holding me back ! I was getting twinges thismorning and so dropped to 55kg for 8's so I should be able in theory to do heavier ! *
> 
> *other than that was good cheers x*


yehh its best to keep it safe. If you can do 55 for 8 you would easily be able to get 60, no doubt. I tend to keep my training sensible since i popped my brain :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, if you're having trouble with the DL really concentrate on keeping your butt down and lifting with your legs. Whenever I fail it's because I've lifted my butt too quick.

Also stick at lower reps, say 6max as form does start to go after that. 2mins rest min between sets.


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Feels good doesn't it:innocent:


*you are twisted * :whistling:  :whistling:



solidcecil said:


> :lol: :lol: is it in yet?


*We were just taking the p!ss out of someone at the gym today saying "I bet that's what all the girls say to you isnt it "* *funny he was not impressed :laugh:*


----------



## Howe

Afternoon!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yehh its best to keep it safe. If you can do 55 for 8 you would easily be able to get 60, no doubt. I tend to keep my training sensible since i popped my brain :whistling:


*yep exploding brains would do that to a person ....*



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem, if you're having trouble with the DL really concentrate on keeping your butt down and lifting with your legs. Whenever I fail it's because I've lifted my butt too quick.
> 
> Also stick at lower reps, say 6max as form does start to go after that. 2mins rest min between sets.


*ok will try keeping my butt down - maybe I am doing that ....not sure ! *


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *you are twisted * :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> *We were just taking the p!ss out of someone at the gym today saying "I bet that's what all the girls say to you isnt it "* *funny he was not impressed :laugh:*


cruel! :cool2:


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon!


HOWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *you are twisted * :whistling:  :whistling:


PMSL!! i'll stop now


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> PMSL!! i'll stop now


aaah ....s'ok dont mind really - its entertainment :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> aaah ....s'ok dont mind really - its entertainment :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


oh in that case we wont hold back anymore just full thrust out the 'entertainment' for ya:whistling:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> aaah ....s'ok dont mind really - its entertainment :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Fair enough, it's not my fault my test levels are through the roof


----------



## Jem

oh I just keep asking for it dont I ....

Hi Hooooowwwwwiiiiieeeee


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh *I just keep asking for it dont I* ....
> 
> Hi Hooooowwwwwiiiiieeeee


i know can you stop PMing me cheers!


----------



## Jem

funny bugger !!!


----------



## Howe

Hows Is everyone?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> funny bugger !!!


i thought so :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Hows Is everyone?


good cheers and howiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeees you?


----------



## Jem

come on look lively - what's happening - must be nearly your gym time cecil ....not that I am trying to get rid of you ...but you need to do those leggies !!!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> come on look lively - what's happening - must be nearly your gym time cecil ....not that I am trying to get rid of you ...but you need to do those leggies !!!


Shoulders for me tonight, in about 45 mins! Training alone though ffs!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> come on look lively - what's happening - must be nearly your gym time cecil ....not that I am trying to get rid of you ...but you need to do those leggies !!!


yeah about 15mins and why you trying to get me out of the house? you having a affair with tom?

:cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

and i guess we can thank Jem for our new tag!


----------



## Jem

I have trained alone for week and a half now ....bit of a p!sser when you really wanna push yourself and get couple extra reps oot !!


----------



## WRT

Howiieee said:


> Hows Is everyone?


Not bad mate, you?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> I have trained alone for week and a half now ....bit of a p!sser when you really wanna push yourself and get couple extra reps oot !!


I know, if mak ever returns i think i'll accidently forget to spot him:whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah about 15mins and why you trying to get me out of the house? you having a affair with tom?
> 
> :cursing:


*yep he said you would not mind * :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:



solidcecil said:


> and i guess we can thank Jem for our new tag!


*What new tag ??? * :confused1: *:confused1:*


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I know, if mak ever returns i think i'll accidently forget to spot him:whistling:


your nice :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> and i guess we can thank Jem for our new tag!


Nope....that'd be my contribution! :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I know, if mak ever returns i think i'll accidently forget to spot him:whistling:


OMG was it really that bad!!! Tom I like a scary man though grrrr...:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> *yep he said you would not mind * :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


na its alright aslong as hes not better than me! but in all honesty i doubt it very much.(no offence tom)



Jem said:


> *What new tag ??? * :confused1: *:confused1:*


 :lol: read the tags at the bottom!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope....that'd be my contribution! :whistling: :innocent:


*what was it ????? still confuzzled * :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ooooooooooh - who did that one ?


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope....that'd be my contribution! :whistling: :innocent:


the bum bandit one? :cursing:


----------



## Jem

pmsl !!! who did that ???


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> good cheers and howiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeees you?


Sweet. Yeah good Thanks



WRT said:


> Not bad mate, you?


Good :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> OMG was it really that bad!!! Tom I like a scary man though grrrr...:laugh:


Hehehe i've been told to do it!


----------



## Gym Bunny

My contribution was



> LQs hareem of hunky men


I assume rug munchers is aimed at me? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> My contribution was
> 
> I assume rug munchers is aimed at me? :lol:


maybe :whistling:


----------



## WRT

pmsl who put "wrt is a dirty angry slut":lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem loves me! See it says so...so ner ner ner ner ner boys! :tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Hehehe i've been told to do it!


Video it! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> pmsl who put "wrt is a dirty angry slut":lol:


PMSL!

that wasnt me, true though!


----------



## Jem

hmmmm not got a clue who would put that .....

Oh and is Ian floating about perchance - the tag is a slight clue


----------



## solidcecil

im guessing ian is online now!


----------



## Jem

Whoooo has worms- is that you Hoooowwwwiiiieee - eating too much peanut butter ???


----------



## solidcecil

haha the tags! who was worms?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Whoooo has worms- is that you Hoooowwwwiiiieee - eating too much peanut butter ???


stop coppying me!!


----------



## solidcecil

k im off to the gym!

will report back with a new pb on squats!

dont miss me too much k


----------



## Jem

try not to


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> dont miss me too much k


Don't worry..we won't


----------



## ryoken

and im back from my leg workout feeling slighlty wobbly and great all at the same time wahoo i love leg days and im feeling pretty buff anyone for a kiss?? :ban:


----------



## Jem

wrt has worms

hi Ian - did you manage to train today?

I had a powercut and got feck all done apart from the gym ...when the men eventually turned up from the electricity board ..

Oh but on upside - I did loads of housework which is ssssoooo not my bag - only coz I had nothin else to do and the book I am reading is pants


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> and im back from my leg workout feeling slighlty wobbly and great all at the same time wahoo i love leg days and im feeling pretty buff anyone for a kiss?? :ban:


i'll have one :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> and im back from my leg workout feeling slighlty wobbly and great all at the same time wahoo i love leg days and im feeling pretty buff anyone for a kiss?? :ban:


I am jealous - love leggies day too !!! what a buzz - cecil is not here I am afraid so may not be any takers for your kisses :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you got good legs ?

Why have I never seen your face ?

checking your profile ---is it there ?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> i'll have one :bounce:


I knew you wouldnt let me down:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

someone beat me to the Ryoken feeds ponies !!! I just went to do it !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> wrt has worms
> 
> hi Ian - did you manage to train today?
> 
> I had a powercut and got feck all done apart from the gym ...when the men eventually turned up from the electricity board ..
> 
> Oh but on upside - I did loads of housework which is ssssoooo not my bag - only coz I had nothin else to do and the book I am reading is pants


Hi jemlet...my arm has got worse so I've been feeling sorry for myself all day...people at work kept saying...lucky you, you'll get a break from the gym...I wanted to cry.

I went and did some cardio (gay) with my arm in a stupid support thing..its the end of my life


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I am jealous - love leggies day too !!! what a buzz - cecil is not here I am afraid so may not be any takers for your kisses :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you got good legs ?
> 
> Why have I never seen your face ?
> 
> checking your profile ---is it there ?


that is me in my avy:lol: :lol: :lol:

i have wicked legs but they have got a little bf coating at the mo (im sitting at 13%) but it is long overdue that i show my face i suppose so will get some pics up soon i promise:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ah bless your heart - I know how it feels - my back went last August when I was in Turkey [the country, that is, not up a turkey ....] and had specifically booked a hotel with a decent gym to train in ...had 2 weeks without gym, cardio, nothing other than lying on a sunbed by the pool with a lilo laid on top for cushioned support .....feckin nightmare ..........

Cardio is not gay Ian - just for fit people that's all - would not expect you to understand that of course!!!

This too will pass hun !

Ry - you are a dark horse [who feeds ponies] - no pics, no friends, no VMs .....OMG are you a policeman ?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ah bless your heart - I know how it feels - my back went last August when I was in Turkey [*t**he country, that is, not up a turkey* ....] and had specifically booked a hotel with a decent gym to train in ...had 2 weeks without gym, cardio, nothing other than lying on a sunbed by the pool with a lilo laid on top for cushioned support .....feckin nightmare ..........
> 
> Cardio is not gay Ian - just for fit people that's all - would not expect you to understand that of course!!!
> 
> This too will pass hun !
> 
> Ry - you are a dark horse [who feeds ponies] - no pics, no friends, no VMs .....OMG are you a policeman ?


PMSL the things that were going through my mind :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ah bless your heart - I know how it feels - my back went last August when I was in Turkey [the country, that is, not up a turkey ....] and had specifically booked a hotel with a decent gym to train in ...had 2 weeks without gym, cardio, nothing other than lying on a sunbed by the pool with a lilo laid on top for cushioned support .....feckin nightmare ..........
> 
> Cardio is not gay Ian - just for fit people that's all - would not expect you to understand that of course!!!
> 
> This too will pass hun !
> 
> Ry - you are a dark horse [who feeds ponies] - no pics, no friends, no VMs .....OMG are you a policeman ?


lmfao i will get a couple of pics hang on lol


----------



## Jem

I thought I should make a small note ----because I know how this thread is...very smutty ...wonder how that all came about hmmmm ???


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmfao i will get a couple of pics hang on lol


woooohooooooo Im going to get my rabbit

it needs feeding

:lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## ryoken

heres a couple of me with my youngest taken 2 days ago!


----------



## IanStu

cool pics...nice kid...I remember those days...fun and hard work in equal measures....you'r actualy quite good looking...somehow thought u would be hideous


----------



## WRT

fancy a bum??Howcome you have a gremlin as your avi you good looking bastard:lol: Right off to train shoulders, talk soon guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

OMG such a cutie & the kid aint bad either:bounce: :tongue: :laugh: :bounce:

Aaah what on earth is wrong with me - I actually sighed and said the child was gorgeous .......I am soooo not getting broody !!!

Lovely pics Ry !!! I am privileged ...and you should show your face [and other body parts....for critique purposes only of course....] more often - its not very gremlin like at all daddy !!!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> cool pics...nice kid...I remember those days...fun and hard work in equal measures....you'r actualy quite good looking...somehow thought u would be hideous


lmao thanks mate im glad you dont think im hideous :beer:



WRT said:


> fancy a bum??Howcome you have a gremlin as your avi you good looking bastard:lol: Right off to train shoulders, talk soon guys:thumbup1:


i thought the gremlin was better looking tbh lol:bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> cool pics...nice kid...I remember those days...fun and hard work in equal measures....you'r actualy quite good looking...somehow thought u would be hideous





WRT said:


> fancy a bum??Howcome you have a gremlin as your avi you good looking bastard:lol: Right off to train shoulders, talk soon guys:thumbup1:


Shock, horror .... Bronze thread has a good looking man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: isnt that a turn up for the books :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG such a cutie & the kid aint bad either:bounce: :tongue: :laugh: :bounce:
> 
> Aaah what on earth is wrong with me - I actually sighed and said the child was gorgeous .......I am soooo not getting broody !!!
> 
> Lovely pics Ry !!! I am privileged ...*and you should show your face [and other body parts....for critique purposes only of course....]* more often - its not very gremlin like at all daddy !!!


lol for critique perposes aye???

of course i believe you lol:whistling:, might change the avy pic later then and will get some other pics as soon as the expert (missis) is about to take them:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

how old r yours kids mate?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol for critique perposes aye???
> 
> of course i believe you lol:whistling:, might change the avy pic later then and will get some other pics as soon as the expert (missis) is about to take them:thumb:


tell her a glutes shot is essential...I am sure she will not mind ...actually I would mind a lot - but she is prob much nicer than moi!!!

Good the face is a keeper - and have repped you for small child pics [i dont even like children....well can cope with my own....that is IT....yours is tooo cute though - claire will love this pic....]


----------



## IanStu

heres my 2..a couple of years ago


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> how old r yours kids mate?


my eldest son is 4 will be 5 in december, my daughter is 3 will be 4 in december and my youngest in the pics is 15 months!


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK now all this posting of kids is blantant attempts for reps. Gremlin your kid is darling and as you were the first you get reps. No one else will.

I also went "Awwwwwww" when I saw the pic. I CANNOT be getting broody. :ban:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> my eldest son is 4 will be 5 in december, my daughter is 3 will be 4 in december and my youngest in the pics is 15 months!


good spread of age!


----------



## Jem

ah cute Ian - sure they are yours???


----------



## Jem

Ha Lys - are you quite sure ??? its such a beautiful thing - childbirth ............NOT !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ah cute Ian - sure they are yours???


You're not the first to ask that!


----------



## IanStu

anyway gotta go and pick em up from boxing...cheery


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> You're not the first to ask that!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

i bet they keep you on your toes mate definatly get their looks from their dad :beer: (no im not making a pass at you Ian lol)


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ha Lys - are you quite sure ??? its such a beautiful thing - childbirth ............NOT !


My role in life is as crazy auntie. Not as a mother. Good grief just imagine if they turned out like me? I was appalling as a child/teenager/now!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i bet they keep you on your toes mate definatly get their looks from their dad :beer: (no im not making a pass at you Ian lol)


the man love in this thread is prolific - i like it :bounce:

Lys I bet you are a cool aunty ....and your kids are not necessarily gonna be like you ....I tried for years to teach mine to speak with a Geordie accent but they talk like feckin Brummies ffs :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

18spike18 said:


> hey bronzers, just realised i am now a silver member, am i still welcome here lmao ?


Course you are Spike!


----------



## ryoken

<<<<<<<<< new avy yay:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> the man love in this thread is prolific - i like it :bounce:
> 
> Lys I bet you are a cool aunty ....and your kids are not necessarily gonna be like you ....I tried for years to teach mine to speak with a Geordie accent but they talk like feckin Brummies ffs :cursing:


Yeeeeeesssss. That is true, but to actually have kids one does tend to need have a man for donation of the vital man sauce. As every single one of my exes, bar one, has been an order of magnitude more insane than me, this does not bode well.

Re kids not turning out the way you want...my mum thought she would have musically inclined children with red hair and she thought I would be a cute little girl she could put dresses on....how the disappointment she faced. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

x 2


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> <<<<<<<<< new avy yay:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 *I had noticed * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * now cecil is gonna be overwhelmed by this so be warned !!! *



Gym Bunny said:


> Yeeeeeesssss. That is true, but to actually have kids one does tend to need have a man for donation of the vital man sauce. As every single one of my exes, bar one, has been an order of magnitude more insane than me, this does not bode well.
> 
> Re kids not turning out the way you want...my mum thought she would have musically inclined children with red hair and she thought I would be a cute little girl she could put dresses on....how the disappointment she faced. :lol: :lol:


*tank in a dress - that was my sister !!!! *


----------



## Jem

18spike18 said:


> thanks gym bunny, me and you both joined same month and you have silly amounts of rep, why arnt you silver lol :s


she joined later in the month than you silly - 3 months to the day from when you joined is when you turn !!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

18spike18 said:


> thanks gym bunny, me and you both joined same month and you have silly amounts of rep, why arnt you silver lol :s


Because I am special and the silvers don't want me lowering the tone...as for reps...occasionally I make intelligent posts that get me reps, but usually it's for smut. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

my two boys are built like there mum but my daughter is built like her dad and looks like a tank poor litlle sod shes got broad shoulders!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh yes and I don't have a life just spam the board


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> my two boys are built like there mum but my daughter is built like her dad and looks like a tank poor litlle sod shes got broad shoulders!


I want broad shoulders! It's not faiiiiiiirrrrr :crying:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> my two boys are built like there mum but my daughter is built like her dad and looks like a tank poor litlle sod shes got broad shoulders!


well she will thank you for them later in life - I am struggling to get mine to develop thanks very much to genetics and not doing anything for most of my life .....


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes and I don't have a life just spam the board


erm me also .... :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes and I don't have a life just spam the board


 thats not true lol and you know it i repped you earlier for a very informative post on JW's shic thread :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> erm me also .... :thumb:


Horray for having no life! Um. Yes, quite. Still I will be away for all of August so will no doubt drop off the top 10. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> thats not true lol and you know it i repped you earlier for a very informative post on JW's shic thread :beer:


Yes, I do occasionally post good info but the main reason for joining this board was to spam and smut it up. I am a very respectable, knowledgeable and sensibly mod elsewhere...so my childish side comes out here.

Anything rob says against this is a blatant lie! :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

18spike18 said:


> i wana see some of this smut haha but i cant use the adult lounge


 lmfao you dont need to see the adults lounge mate theres enough smut that gets posted in here and any thread Jem and GB is in tbh:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Horray for having no life! Um. Yes, quite. Still I will be away for all of August so will no doubt drop off the top 10. :lol: :lol: :lol:


*For 1 month - to that hot place ?? cannot remember where ?? *

*I am going away for a fortnight in August as well - was not going to - but feck it - life is for living and I need heat - sweltering heat !!! *



Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, I do occasionally post good info but the main reason for joining this board was to spam and smut it up. I am a very respectable, knowledgeable and sensibly mod elsewhere...so my childish side comes out here.
> 
> Anything rob says against this is a blatant lie! :innocent:


Mine was to get muscular so I could be here some time - typing speed has improved no end though - it was lagging somewhat due to having a job that requires no work for weeks on end other than email ---so it has aided me enormously :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> lmfao you dont need to see the adults lounge mate theres enough smut that gets posted in here and any thread Jem and GB is in tbh:whistling: :whistling:


How very dare you Sir! Jem is the undisputed smut queen of the Bronze thread...I am simply the supporting act. :innocent:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmfao you dont need to see the adults lounge mate theres enough smut that gets posted in here and any thread Jem and GB is in tbh:whistling: :whistling:


 :innocent: :confused1: :whistling:  tis innuendo actually sweetie - and this is permitted ...... and actually required on a daily basis :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> How very dare you Sir! Jem is the undisputed smut queen of the Bronze thread...I am simply the supporting act. :innocent:


I prefer 'Empress of Innuendo & Ambiguity' actually sweetheart:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> How very dare you Sir! Jem is the undisputed smut queen of the Bronze thread...I am simply the supporting act. :innocent:


 i meant i dont know how you lovely ladies cope with all the smutty comments guys make at you in every thread even though your the most cleanest inocent talking ladies i have ever met:rolleyes:  :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I prefer 'Empress of Innuendo & Ambiguity' actually sweetheart:lol:


Tags updated. :innocent:

In which case I am the 'Official Minx of Teasing and Taunting' :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i meant i dont know how you lovely ladies cope with all the smutty comments guys make at you in every thread even though your the most cleanest inocent talking ladies i have ever met:rolleyes:  :thumb:





Gym Bunny said:


> Tags updated. :innocent:
> 
> In which case I am the 'Official Minx of Teasing and Taunting' :lol:


*what a bold display of style and finesse from the two of you !!! I am impressed. talk about digging yourself out of a hole Ry ....*

*and yes if you are indeed happy with that title GB - then we shall run with it * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


----------



## heavyweight

Hello


----------



## WRT

Seeing as kids are the theme i might aswell embarass myself:lol: I look chinese ffs!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Seeing as kids are the theme i might aswell embarass myself:lol: I look chinese ffs!


you do !!!! sure its you mate ---perhaps the folks never took pics because you looked like some kid off 'juvenile crimewatch' and they just pasted random pics of chinese orpans in the family album ........ :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening ladies and gents! Jesus im knackered lol


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Seeing as kids are the theme i might aswell embarass myself:lol: I look chinese ffs!


i would say you look scottish mate but that could be the tarten:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents! Jesus im knackered lol


 evening! :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Does anyone here train twice a day, different muscles groups or just once a day??


----------



## Jem

like the new avvy title Ry!!!

Hi Betty


----------



## Bettyboo

Hya Jem, Hows you?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> you do !!!! sure its you mate ---perhaps the folks never took pics because you looked like some kid off 'juvenile crimewatch' and they just pasted random pics of chinese orpans in the family album ........ :whistling:


Lmao Jem you can be a bitch sometimes:tongue:



Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents! Jesus im knackered lol


Evening, how you doing?



ryoken said:


> i would say you look scottish mate but that could be the tarten:thumb:


 :lol: :lol:aye a wa wearin' a kilt since thee dae a wuz born.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Does anyone here train twice a day, different muscles groups or just once a day??


are you quite mad :whistling: twice a day .....my god girlie - no wonder you're tired !!! Is that what you do - seriously you dont ????

weights - 3-4 times per week, cardio everyday


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Does anyone here train twice a day, different muscles groups or just once a day??


Most people train one or 2 muscle groups once per day or will probably end up overtraining


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Lmao Jem you can be a bitch sometimes:tongue:
> 
> *and dont ya love a bi-atch Tom - go on get aggressive on my ass I dare you * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ooooh men in kilts! *GB has serious moment*

Ladies in tartan mini-skirts *GB swoons*


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Does anyone here train twice a day, different muscles groups or just once a day??


i do some times just out of instinct more then anything like i might do chest in the morning but then hit biceps and abs in the evening, it tends to be more when i have plans on other days so need to fit in training in less days then usuall if that makes sense but it can be done regularly if enough rest inbetween the days your training is taken



Jem said:


> like the new avvy title Ry!!!
> 
> Hi Betty


i thought you would like it :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I'd say you'd eat him alive but for some reason I think that's the result he's aiming for. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi WRT, Im good ta had a good leg session today. Leg pressed personal best 190 and squats with olympic bar 20 lol (dont laugh at that one I hae only just started doing squates 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Jem

and tom - how hot is ry in his avvy !!! and he loves feeding ponies ....woop !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> *and dont ya love a bi-atch Tom - go on get aggressive on my ass I dare you * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


  I still wanna know who put "wrt is a dirty angry slut in the tags" Also i wanna change my name WRT is ****!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> are you quite mad :whistling: twice a day .....my god girlie - no wonder you're tired !!! Is that what you do - seriously you dont ????
> 
> weights - 3-4 times per week, cardio everyday


I usually do one or two muscle groups a day. 20 minutes cardio every day and core/abs everyday.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ooooh men in kilts! *GB has serious moment*
> 
> Ladies in tartan mini-skirts *GB swoons*


OMG that takes me back Lys - I used to have a favourite red tartan skirt when I first found my legs ....wonder what happened to it ....why do we throw these things away????

Never see them about anymore - well unless you go tothe Edinburgh Woollen Mill and then you have to buy from the right family ffs - very complicated for clothing - and my family thingy was never the best pattern/colour !!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I still wanna know who put "wrt is a dirty angry slut in the tags" Also i wanna change my name WRT is ****!


Moi :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

Why is it WRT - is it work rate ? :laugh: change it to WART - s'much better !

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I'd say you'd eat him alive but for some reason I think that's the result he's aiming for. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Hehehe you know me to well already Lys!:laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> Hi WRT, Im good ta had a good leg session today. Leg pressed personal best 190 and squats with olympic bar 20 lol (dont laugh at that one I hae only just started doing squates 2 weeks ago)


Glad to hear it, i'm not gonna laugh at you! We all gotta start somewhere, congrats on the PB


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hi WRT, Im good ta had a good leg session today. Leg pressed personal best 190 and squats with olympic bar 20 lol (dont laugh at that one I hae only just started doing squates 2 weeks ago)


*Feck someone else I have to compare myself to now - Right 190kg leg press goal it is * :whistling: * erm yep cheers for that Betty ...this will cause considerable pain .....*


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Moi :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> Why is it WRT - is it work rate ? :laugh: change it to WART - s'much better !
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban:


I thought so lol! Nah it's my initals backwards, should have put more thought into it cos i hate my username! :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> *Feck someone else I have to compare myself to now - Right 190kg leg press goal it is * :whistling: * erm yep cheers for that Betty ...this will cause considerable pain .....*


Hmm i was emabaressed all the guys were watching this morning and looking at me odd when i kep loading the plates on :whistling:


----------



## heavyweight

WRT said:


> I still wanna know who put "wrt is a dirty angry slut in the tags" Also i wanna change my name WRT is ****!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm i was emabaressed all the guys were watching this morning and looking at me odd when i kep loading the plates on :whistling:


i would of been looking in ore of how good that is, 190kg leg press is awsome :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm i was emabaressed all the guys were watching this morning and looking at me odd when i kep loading the plates on :whistling:


when I was doing my legs the other day some cheeky fecker started taking my 20's off while i was resting between sets .....I was still on the machine for fecks sake ....I shouted 'Oi' in my most ladylike manner ...& he said he didnt think I needed them :lol: :cursing: :lol: ....a small discussion ensued.


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> when I was doing my legs the other day some cheeky fecker started taking my 20's off while i was resting between sets .....I was still on the machine for fecks sake ....I shouted 'Oi' in my most ladylike manner ...& he said he didnt think I needed them :lol: :cursing: :lol: ....a small discussion ensued.


What a complete P***K he was doh! You should have kicked him too lol :thumb:



ryoken said:


> i would of been looking in ore of how good that is, 190kg leg press is awsome :thumb:


thanks!!

:beer:


----------



## WRT

PMSL!!! genital wrt:lol: which fvcker put that??!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> when I was doing my legs the other day some cheeky fecker started taking my 20's off while i was resting between sets .....I was still on the machine for fecks sake ....I shouted 'Oi' in my most ladylike manner ...& he said he didnt think I needed them :lol: :cursing: :lol: ....a small discussion ensued.


i hate things like that!

i was doing squats today and left my towel on the squat bar and my trainers by the rack (i squat bare footed) whilst getting a drink and turned round and yep my pet hate was happening right before my eyes some blue rinser playing yoga ball in the squat rack:cursing:

although in fairness she did move when i calmly said "excuse me sweetheart i hadnt finished my workout yet and those are my trainers the yoga ball is balancing on and your gripping my towel too ffs":lol: :lol:


----------



## paul s

see emma i'm not there and the weights are being pinched. don't happen when i'm with you.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> What a complete P***K he was doh! You should have kicked him too lol :thumb:
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> :beer:


I actually think he is quite fit - so I saw the funny side ....OMG I am so fickle :lol: :lol: and he did help me out on the seated calf raise ....and now he talks to me all the time .....so fook it - he can share my 20's anytime :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

The cheek of some people ey - terrible!


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> see emma i'm not there and the weights are being pinched. don't happen when i'm with you.


Pmsl - True Paul but as posted above - he is actually quite a handsome dawg ....so I let him off ....


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I actually think he is quite fit - so I saw the funny side ....OMG I am so fickle :lol: :lol: and he did help me out on the seated calf raise ....and now he talks to me all the time .....so fook it - he can share my 20's anytime :laugh:


I saw a very fit bloke today at the gym, very big and muscley. I trained like hell them perved for a bit after lol :whistling:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> PMSL!!! genital wrt:lol: which fvcker put that??!


*Dunno - what a funny person though - they are obviously highly intelligent with a keen wit !!! *



ryoken said:


> i hate things like that!
> 
> i was doing squats today and left my towel on the squat bar and my trainers by the rack (i squat bare footed) whilst getting a drink and turned round and yep my pet hate was happening right before my eyes some blue rinser playing yoga ball in the squat rack:cursing:
> 
> although in fairness she did move when i calmly said "excuse me sweetheart i hadnt finished my workout yet and those are my trainers the yoga ball is balancing on and your gripping my towel too ffs":lol: :lol:


*Funny - what sort of gym do you train in Ry * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## ryoken

talking about perving do you girls agree blokes cannot pose whilst squating??

i always find when it comes to leg day the gym is packed with lovely looking ladies (oh what decorum i have lol) and i have to do squats lol, any other day when training chest,back, arms etc its easy to be vain and pose but not squat day when im breathing out my ears and in one of the most uncool lifts to look at or is it just me being paranoid:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> talking about perving do you girls agree blokes cannot pose whilst squating??
> 
> i always find when it comes to leg day the gym is packed with lovely looking ladies (oh what decorum i have lol) and i have to do squats lol, any other day when training chest,back, arms etc its easy to be vain and pose but not squat day when im breathing out my ears and in one of the most uncool lifts to look at or is it just me being paranoid:lol:


Haha exactly the same for us ladies - you should have seen the state of me today. I looked like a beetroot after I had finished haha :tongue:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> talking about perving do you girls agree blokes cannot pose whilst squating??
> 
> i always find when it comes to leg day the gym is packed with lovely looking ladies (oh what decorum i have lol) and i have to do squats lol, any other day when training chest,back, arms etc its easy to be vain and pose but not squat day when im breathing out my ears and in one of the most uncool lifts to look at or is it just me being paranoid:lol:


No we all comment on how squatters face is the equivalent to a cum face - it is our no.1 discussion point in the gym Ry :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Dunno - what a funny person though - they are obviously highly intelligent with a keen wit !!! *
> 
> *Funny - what sort of gym do you train in Ry * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


its a Rest home actually lmfao well it is at 2 as thats when they tend to have pilates and stuff for the pensioners wich i cant knock anyone keeping fit at there age and hope i will still be doing what i do then aswell!

its a liesure center but with a full olympic weights set up and i pay a one off fee per month and get to use the gym,pool,sunbeds,suana etc all free


----------



## Beklet

ryoken said:


> talking about perving do you girls agree blokes cannot pose whilst squating??
> 
> i always find when it comes to leg day the gym is packed with lovely looking ladies (oh what decorum i have lol) and i have to do squats lol, any other day when training chest,back, arms etc its easy to be vain and pose but not squat day when im breathing out my ears and in one of the most uncool lifts to look at or is it just me being paranoid:lol:


To be fair, I cannot pose while doing ANY lifts...

Squats etc are NOT dignified, I'm usually sweating and looking a very unflattering shade of pink :laugh:

Sometimes I thing pulldowns look OK cos I'm sticking my chest out and my lats look good but then I'm facing away from everyone :lol:

I just look uncool anyway, I've given up trying to pose


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Haha exactly the same for us ladies - you should have seen the state of me today. I looked like a beetroot after I had finished haha :tongue:


i dont know i must be wierd as i always find ladies squating pretty attractive:thumb:



Jem said:


> No we all comment on how squatters face is the equivalent to a cum face - it is our no.1 discussion point in the gym Ry :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


damn it i knew they were all looking and wispering:lol:


----------



## Jem

thought soooo and yes I fully intend to be training when I have a blue rinse !!

just never ever with a yoga ball - hate the things


----------



## ryoken

Beklet said:


> To be fair, I cannot pose while doing ANY lifts...
> 
> Squats etc are NOT dignified, I'm usually sweating and looking a very unflattering shade of pink :laugh:
> 
> Sometimes I thing pulldowns look OK cos I'm sticking my chest out and my lats look good but then I'm facing away from everyone :lol:
> 
> I just look uncool anyway, I've given up trying to pose


turn around and do behind the neck pull downs and that will push your chest out further but may cause injuries as guys start walking into things whilst paying attention to your chest instead of looking where they are going:thumb:


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> Pmsl - True Paul but as posted above - he is actually quite a handsome dawg ....so I let him off ....


your so fickle:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> your so fickle:rolleyes:


I pride myself on it :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

KJW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How are we?


im good had a wicked leg workout and im feeling super vain after being told im actually better looking now im no longer a gremlin lmao hows you mate??


----------



## Bettyboo

KJW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How are we?


Good evening - good thanks, yourself?


----------



## ryoken

right im off to have a evening in front of the tele cuddled up to the missis (i no soppy git i am lol) will see you all later have fun:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> right im off to have a evening in front of the tele cuddled up to the missis (i no soppy git i am lol) will see you all later have fun:thumb:


Bless ya!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> talking about perving do you girls agree blokes cannot pose whilst squating??
> 
> i always find when it comes to leg day the gym is packed with lovely looking ladies (oh what decorum i have lol) and i have to do squats lol, any other day when training chest,back, arms etc its easy to be vain and pose but not squat day when im breathing out my ears and in one of the most uncool lifts to look at or is it just me being paranoid:lol:


Well that post is utter twaddle. :thumb: I think the arm boys look like tits. Show me a man squatting or DLing or oly lifts and IF they do it correctly I'll be a drooling. When they do knee bends in the squat rack or shoulder shrugs...then I shall be laughing my head off.


----------



## solidcecil

k seen as though there has been like a trillion pages since i left cant be asked to read through. though i did see that ryoken was giving out kisses! weres mine?

how is everyone gym went good tonight and i did get my pb on squats, lunges and lying leg curl!

will update journal in a sec


----------



## solidcecil

no one home? :crying:

i wanted to boast about my 3 new pbs in one day!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

:beer: :beer: Well done on PB, I had one today also


----------



## WRT

Congrats baby, i'm off to bed to dream about you:wub:

:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Goodnight WRT, naughty dreams or should that be sweet dreams hmmm... lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Goodnight WRT, naughty dreams or should that be sweet dreams hmmm... lol


Always naughty:devil2:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> k seen as though there has been like a trillion pages since i left cant be asked to read through. though i did see that ryoken was giving out kisses! weres mine?
> 
> how is everyone gym went good tonight and i did get my pb on squats, lunges and lying leg curl!
> 
> will update journal in a sec


i missed you and i would kiss you but your sleeping so wouldnt want to wake you lmao! :thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Anyone watching ch5 there?

Seems they've brought that old Milky way advert back. The cartoon where the blue and red car are racing.


----------



## Mistress

hey all


----------



## Rickski

hey Mistress hows it going


----------



## butcher

:thumb :morning bronze members looks to be a hot day


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning, I'm off to the gym then work happy days. Have a good one folks1


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Morning Mistress your new arent you.

Hope all is well


----------



## Jem

Mooooooorrrrrrrning !!!!


----------



## WRT

Good morning peeps


----------



## IanStu

Morning Plebs!


----------



## Jem

Morning - see Mistress has come out of the closet and shown her true self !!!!!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Morning - see Mistress has come out of the closet and shown her true self !!!!!


Lol i still would


----------



## Jem

you would so long as the female was still breathing Tom so that is not actually a recommendation or compliment sweetheart .....


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin WRT, Ian

Jem, your back not seen you in a while


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Mornin WRT, Ian
> 
> Jem, your back not seen you in a while


Moning Dave...not sold your golf yet?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> you would so long as the female was still breathing Tom so that is not actually a recommendation or compliment sweetheart .....


 :lol:

Morning Ian, Dave


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Mornin WRT, Ian
> 
> Jem, your back not seen you in a while


Hi Dave - oh you know - having a life.....

drop the price and I will have it

How many miles ???

Colour ???


----------



## D_MMA

Black 82k fsh. go for 4k+ all day on pistonheads. however nto selling it now forgot it was ther haha

all good ?

keep thinkin to myself to start a cutting diet but then i think na not happy with size - eat more get bigger ! lol


----------



## solidcecil

morning all!


----------



## Jem

I love golfs....

morning toy boy !!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> morning toy boy !!


Morning!


----------



## solidcecil

mornign wifey hows you today? locked yourself out of anywere recently?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Morning!


Ian ....we are on an equal footing ...Cecil is the love slave toy boy feck buddy.... :whistling:



solidcecil said:


> mornign wifey hows you today? locked yourself out of anywere recently?


ha de ha - dont even go there - had a massive powercut yesterday

[well.slight exaggeration there because a powercut is a powercut right - its either on or off - its not massive or tiny ffs - muppet]

anyhoo - the power was off for hours n hours

sooo not having a better week this week :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Ian ....we are on an equal footing ...Cecil is the love slave toy boy feck buddy.... :whistling:


 :thumb: :clap: :thumb:



Jem said:


> ha de ha - dont even go there - had a massive powercut yesterday
> 
> [well.slight exaggeration there because a powercut is a powercut right - its either on or off - its not massive or tiny ffs - muppet]
> 
> anyhoo - the power was off for hours n hours
> 
> sooo not having a better week this week :tongue:


haha so in over words you lightbulb blew for 5mins :whistling:


----------



## Jem

omg nope.............cheeky fecker

nothing for you tonight - I am washing my hair


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> omg nope.............cheeky fecker
> 
> nothing for you tonight - I am washing my hair


 

WRT sweetie what you doing tonight?

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> WRT sweetie what you doing tonight?
> 
> :whistling:


pmsl - I am contacting spam the man above ...he seems far more interesting than you :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

jim5428 said:


> Long R3 IGF-1 Lyophilized Powder Offer
> 
> Lr3IGF-1 (Long R3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I or Long R3IGF-I) is an 83 amino acid analog of human IGF-I actually comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence but with the substitution of an Arg for the Glu at position 3, as well as a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N-terminus. This makes Long R3IGF-I significantly more potent (2-3x) than IGF-I in studies, because it has a lower affinity to be rendered inactive by IGF binding proteins, and consequently more potential activity in the body.
> 
> We are happy to announce that IGF-1 LR3 is in stock and is on Sale right now. We are one of the few research institute able to offer this. For the sake of provide a good price to our clients, now we will accept the order from them directly.
> 
> The FOB price of Long R3 IGF-1 lyophilized powder (95%):
> 
> 50USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥200mg)
> 
> 55USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥100mg)
> 
> 75USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥50mg)
> 
> 85USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥20mg)
> 
> 100USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥3mg)
> 
> 125USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(Trial Order＜3mg)
> 
> If the packaging you demand is 1mg/vial,the price will be down 3USD per mg.
> 
> FREE SAMPLE(100-300mcg): Under the Situation of Freight Forward(Pay Shipping Fee Yourself) .
> 
> Please feel free to contact us for more details at mail:[email protected]


Errrrr...rubish chat up line mate!


----------



## solidcecil

jim5428 said:


> Long R3 IGF-1 Lyophilized Powder Offer
> 
> Lr3IGF-1 (Long R3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I or Long R3IGF-I) is an 83 amino acid analog of human IGF-I actually comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence but with the substitution of an Arg for the Glu at position 3, as well as a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N-terminus. This makes Long R3IGF-I significantly more potent (2-3x) than IGF-I in studies, because it has a lower affinity to be rendered inactive by IGF binding proteins, and consequently more potential activity in the body.
> 
> We are happy to announce that IGF-1 LR3 is in stock and is on Sale right now. We are one of the few research institute able to offer this. For the sake of provide a good price to our clients, now we will accept the order from them directly.
> 
> The FOB price of Long R3 IGF-1 lyophilized powder (95%):
> 
> 50USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥200mg)
> 
> 55USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥100mg)
> 
> 75USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥50mg)
> 
> 85USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥20mg)
> 
> 100USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(≥3mg)
> 
> 125USD/mg---100mcg/vial packaging(Trial Order＜3mg)
> 
> If the packaging you demand is 1mg/vial,the price will be down 3USD per mg.
> 
> FREE SAMPLE(100-300mcg): Under the Situation of Freight Forward(Pay Shipping Fee Yourself) .
> 
> Please feel free to contact us for more details at mail:[email protected]


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl - I am contacting spam the man above ...he seems far more interesting than you :tongue:


haha cheers. he seems abit forward!


----------



## Jem

yep - I like him

he popped into the silver thread too

nice chap !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yep - I like him
> 
> he popped into the silver thread too
> 
> nice chap !


pmsl

seems it yeah, got alot in common achully


----------



## Jem

why dont you try getting to know him....he might be THE ONE


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> why dont you try getting to know him....he might be THE ONE


more like hes trying to sell 'the one'


----------



## IanStu

just munching on my rice, chicken and assorted veg...with a bit of sweet & sour sauce poured over...yummy.....leg day for me...at least I should be able to do them with just one arm functioning....not sure about squats, prob have to miss them out...I've decided to look on this injury in a positive way...its gonna give me a chance to realy concentrate on legs..which are def. my weakest point...thats todays thinking anyway


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> WRT sweetie what you doing tonight?
> 
> :whistling:


Nothing baby, sexytime? :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> just munching on my rice, chicken and assorted veg...with a bit of sweet & sour sauce poured over...yummy.....leg day for me...at least I should be able to do them with just one arm functioning....not sure about squats, prob have to miss them out...I've decided to look on this injury in a positive way...its gonna give me a chance to realy concentrate on legs..which are def. my weakest point...thats todays thinking anyway


yeah mate good way to look at it! why not squats? is your arm that bad that you cant hold the bar?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Nothing baby, sexytime? :whistling:


hell yeah!

jems washing her hair, so i thought the next best thing was you! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate good way to look at it! why not squats? is your arm that bad that you cant hold the bar?


Yes got no grip so best not risk it..



solidcecil said:


> hell yeah!
> 
> jems washing her hair, so i thought the next best thing was you! :thumb:


You can do better!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> hell yeah!
> 
> jems washing her hair, so i thought the next best thing was you! :thumb:


oh i'm only your 2nd best now am i!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> oh i'm only your 2nd best now am i!


well achully ian cant dont nothing becasue of his arm either...


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yes got no grip so best not risk it..


fairdoos leg press it is then. :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

yeah..leg press...leg curl...leg ext....should be able to do a few lunges (dont usualy do them cause i always look a prat)...and some calf stuff...prob do a bit of gay cardio to round thigs off!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah..leg press...leg curl...leg ext....should be able to do a few lunges (dont usualy do them cause i always look a prat)...and some calf stuff...prob do a bit of gay cardio to round thigs off!


yeah sounds good.

some sldl?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah..leg press...leg curl...leg ext....should be able to do a few lunges (dont usualy do them cause i always look a prat)...and some calf stuff...prob do a bit of gay cardio to round thigs off!


go for it Ian! i do walking lunges to finish my leg day and i look a real nutter walking/lunging round the whole gym lmao but the pump and stretch you get are unreal tbh i love them:thumb:

oh yeah morning everyone:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah sounds good.
> 
> some sldl?


Yeah I know I should...I fckin hate em...but If I can hold the bar I will!


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> go for it Ian! i do walking lunges to finish my leg day and i look a real nutter walking/lunging round the whole gym lmao but the pump and stretch you get are unreal tbh i love them:thumb:
> 
> oh yeah morning everyone:thumbup1:


yeah i cant do walking at my gym but at my new one i can do them outside so will have a go.

morning babe, hows you?


----------



## IanStu

Hey good lookin..what ya got cookin...

Yeah I like lunges...but i'm dead vain and I like to look good 100%...and when i do lunges i look idiotic...a sort of muscular Mr Bean!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Hey good lookin..what ya got cookin...
> 
> Yeah I like lunges...but i'm dead vain and *I like to look good 100%*...and when i do lunges i look idiotic...a sort of muscular Mr Bean!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah i cant do walking at my gym but at my new one i can do them outside so will have a go.
> 
> morning babe, hows you?


im bored as its rest day for me for the next 2 days but im on a 8 day off peroid from work (work a rota 16 on 8 off) so just trying to think of things to do but got docs tommorrow morning for spyrometry test (check on my asma) and then full bloods aswell just to check my health (get done once a month as im paranoid about health) apart from that im all good thanks darling:bounce:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hey good lookin..what ya got cookin...
> 
> Yeah I like lunges...but i'm dead vain and I like to look good 100%...and when i do lunges i look idiotic...a sort of muscular Mr Bean!


 :lol: :lol:

i just put up with hearing the giggles as i do them but if the gyms full of good looking woman i tend to give them a miss and do that when i get home :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> im bored as its rest day for me for the next 2 days but im on a 8 day off peroid from work (work a rota 16 on 8 off) so just trying to think of things to do but got docs tommorrow morning for spyrometry test (check on my asma) and then full bloods aswell just to check my health (get done once a month as im paranoid about health) apart from that im all good thanks darling:bounce:


yeah I'm thinking about getting bloods done...never have before...always assumed I was invincible...but prob a good idea


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> im bored as its rest day for me for the next 2 days but im on a 8 day off peroid from work (work a rota 16 on 8 off) so just trying to think of things to do but got docs tommorrow morning for spyrometry test (check on my asma) and then full bloods aswell just to check my health (get done once a month as im paranoid about health) apart from that im all good thanks darling:bounce:


cool well i got today and tomorrow as rest days to!

and am off work!

good luck with all the doctors and everything bro:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah I'm thinking about getting bloods done...never have before...always assumed I was invincible...but prob a good idea


i only started getting mine done as my family has a history of suffering with colestrial probs, diabeties,underactive thyroid (all on mothers side) but thankfully all mine have been in the norm so far (past 6 months)


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> cool well i got today and tomorrow as rest days to!
> 
> and am off work!
> 
> good luck with all the doctors and everything bro:thumbup1:


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i only started getting mine done as my family has a history of suffering with colestrial probs, diabeties,underactive thyroid (all on mothers side) but thankfully all mine have been in the norm so far (past 6 months)


don't blame you.....talking of health..how is the house of illness and desease...scarlet fever still rampant?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> don't blame you.....talking of health..how is the house of illness and desease...scarlet fever still rampant?


 well both the nipper and the missis have been on a dose of liquid penecillin and the rash/symptoms have all cleared up so nippers going back to pre-school tommorrow and the missis is going to start moving again (shes really been playing on it lol sitting on the sofa most the week) with any luck lmao! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well both the nipper and the missis have been on a dose of liquid penecillin and the rash/symptoms have all cleared up so nippers going back to pre-school tommorrow and the missis is going to start moving again (shes really been playing on it lol sitting on the sofa most the week) with any luck lmao! :thumb:


LOL yeah I know what you mean...my mrs always lays it on with a trowel.....women eh...can't live with em...can't live with em!


----------



## solidcecil

yeah my misses..

oh [email protected] weres she ran off to now?


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> yeah my misses..
> 
> oh [email protected] weres she ran off to now?


Ian's bed!


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Ian's bed!


LOL and who could blame her!


----------



## solidcecil

for a 3sum?


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon Ian stu WRT and Cecil how are you all.


----------



## solidcecil

good cheers rick.

as a matter of fact im off for a bit

catch yal later


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Afternoon Ian stu WRT and Cecil how are you all.


hi rick...good thanks...u?

bit fed up being stuck at work..but doing legs in an hour...so looking forward to that!


----------



## WRT

Afternoon Rick, not bad thanks mate you?


----------



## Rickski

Cool guys just trying to work out if I should have a day off or go and train Back and Tri's. Ian stu, yeah works a bummer I am on tonight from 7pm to 5 am so not looking forward to that.


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon rickski lad.

and who ever else has joined since i stopped posst this morning

just had dinner, 2 steaklets and 2 eggs. low carbs, gunna get the abs showing for august.


----------



## Rickski

Hi Dave mate gonna have my porridge now too not eaten yet, honestly I forget sometimes if I got that part right I would be huge.


----------



## D_MMA

ye its all about the eating, gunna really try have my abs showing this year, means sacrificin some bulk but hoping i can hold it keepin my protein intake high!


----------



## D_MMA

wtf's with the tags at the bottom haha


----------



## Rickski

DaveI said:


> wtf's with the tags at the bottom haha


Yeah I just noticed that whats it all about?


----------



## Gym Bunny

We were bored yesterday. :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

I personally like gential wrt best - genius sheer genius !


----------



## Rickski

Gym Bunny said:


> We were bored yesterday. :rolleye:


So is it just on the Bronze thread?


----------



## Rickski

Wehay Jems is back!!!


----------



## Jem

Hi ricks and erm...nope -someone has done the silvers too !!!


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> So is it just on the Bronze thread?


think silver thread may have aquired a few...no idea how!


----------



## Rickski

Ohh I see


----------



## Jem

:no: :sneaky2: :rolleye:nothing to do with ian though .............


----------



## ryoken

im back again hi Jem and Rickski:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Ry ..............Hi !!!!!


----------



## WRT

Whatagwan bredren!


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> im back again hi Jem and Rickski:bounce: :bounce:


Hi matey how's tricks, for some reason I just noticed your Welcome post near the top of the say hi section was gonna welcome you but realised who it was.


----------



## IanStu

ok folk...i'm off to gym....hope there is no sillyness while I'm away!


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Hi matey how's tricks, for some reason I just noticed your Welcome post near the top of the say hi section was gonna welcome you but realised who it was.


yeah im good mate tbh, i just looked and see that my welcome post is near the top due to some one asking where it is i train lol!

how you mate??



IanStu said:


> ok folk...i'm off to gym....hope there is no sillyness while I'm away!


lol have a good workout mate


----------



## D_MMA

4 hours left.


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> 4 hours left.


eeekkk till the end of the world:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol i take it you mean till you finish work mate


----------



## D_MMA

ye mate not assd with work anymore hate it


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> ye mate not assd with work anymore hate it


i hate work in general tbh i havent found a job i like but then thats due to my attitude im told as i look at it in the way ---- i work to live not live to work:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

I had this argument at work the other day I do believe there are people who love their job, not many but still there must be some any takers.


----------



## D_MMA

wokrs crap mate wer all the same, my jobs my really interesting but still catn be assd


----------



## ragahav

hiya ...all .........hows everyone ...its so good to feel the air at this bronze thread 

so as you all might have known about my exam ..well it went great (according to me, I have yet to get the result) ...so back to work, gymming at full throttle and finalizing my univ stuff ...missed ya' all ......thread has changed tremendously ... feels good to be back


----------



## ragahav

ryoken nice avvy by the way ...


----------



## IanStu

Rejoice...for I have returned to iluminate your dull, dull lives :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

ragahav said:


> hiya ...all .........hows everyone ...its so good to feel the air at this bronze thread
> 
> so as you all might have known about my exam ..well it went great (according to me, I have yet to get the result) ...so back to work, gymming at full throttle and finalizing my univ stuff ...missed ya' all ......thread has changed tremendously ... feels good to be back


im good mate!

sounds like its all going well for you then mate nice one:thumb:



ragahav said:


> ryoken nice avvy by the way ...


cheers lol i do miss hiding behind the gremlin though it gave me that sort of sneaky/covert feeling lmao:lol:


----------



## IanStu

hello mate...don't think we've spoke before...but I've read loads of your posts!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Rejoice...for I have returned to iluminate your dull, dull lives :thumb:


thank fcuk for that the thread died when you went lol and its only just picked back up now:thumbup1:

how did your workout go mate??


----------



## solidcecil

im back! you can all stop paniking now!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thank fcuk for that the thread died when you went lol and its only just picked back up now:thumbup1:
> 
> how did your workout go mate??


well realy well mate...legs are buzin...even did the lunges (u convinced me) didnt get to much p1ss taking.....then had 10 mins in sun showers, so am looking like a bronzed god!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im back! you can all stop paniking now!


phew....just about to slit my wrists...very timely!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> im back! you can all stop paniking now!


its the fact your back that is making me panik lmao just joking mate:lol:



IanStu said:


> well realy well mate...legs are buzin...even did the lunges (u convinced me) didnt get to much p1ss taking.....then had 10 mins in sun showers, so am looking like a bronzed god!


damn now im jelous i got 2 days till hitting the gym again but i just had an idea of maybe going swimming or something tommorrow after docs appointment!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> phew....just about to slit my wrists...very timely!


yeah thought i must be quick!

how did your workout go? see you did lunges! iv got a new found love for them atm


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> hello mate...don't think we've spoke before...but I've read loads of your posts!


I assume that was for me ...yes I guess we haven't interacted one to one..you seem to come alive here after I went into hibernation ...although have skimmed some pages back when I last visited and must say was impressed by your histrionics ... 

Last time, Jem was complaining to me about innocent people being bullied by you here ...


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> its the fact your back that is making me panik lmao just joking mate:lol:


i hope you are joking :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

*puts up fists


----------



## ragahav

Hey Solid you finally managed to put the link in your signature .. :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> i hope you are joking :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *puts up fists


see its that furious temper you have that gets me all hot under the collar:lol: :lol:

theres a good remedy for frustration -- "pony feeding" works a charm:ban:


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> Hey Solid you finally managed to put the link in your signature .. :thumb:


yeah mate turns out you just got to be silver to do it! :thumb:

hows you rag? good?



ryoken said:


> see its that furious temper you have that gets me all hot under the collar:lol: :lol:
> 
> theres a good remedy for frustration -- "pony feeding" works a charm:ban:


haha might have to do some of that! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> Last time, Jem was complaining to me about innocent people being bullied by you here ...


Its all a pack of lies.....i'm like a saint :innocent:


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> im good mate!
> 
> sounds like its all going well for you then mate nice one:thumb:
> 
> *cheers lol i do miss hiding behind the gremlin though it gave me that sort of sneaky/covert feeling* lmao:lol:


agreed ....but you shouldn't miss the gremlin though.... ,... new avvy is deffo great .. seems time to change mine too, it's been long


----------



## ryoken

did i miss some thing as i did stop posting for a while but when did Rag turn gold????

moving up in the world mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> yes I guess we haven't interacted one to one..:


Ummm I like a bit of one to one interaction :bounce:


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Its all a pack of lies.....i'm like a saint :innocent:


OOoo... will have to convene a meeting of Jem, me, GB and you to rectify that  ....

what line of work are you in mate by the way ..


----------



## robisco11

afternoon geeks!


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all. Hope your all well?


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> did i miss some thing as i did stop posting for a while but when did Rag turn gold????
> 
> moving up in the world mate:thumb:


He he .. I too was surprised, saw when I was here to catch up in a huff before my exam ...


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> OOoo... will have to convene a meeting of Jem, me, GB and you to rectify that  ....
> 
> what line of work are you in mate by the way ..


I run a small printing business....but times are tough at the moment....just about managing to keep going though!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> afternoon geeks!


i think your aiming that comment to some one else so wont answer but hey nice to see you:lol:



Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all. Hope your all well?


hi mate alls good hows you?


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Ummm I like a bit of one to one interaction :bounce:


me too


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> i think your aiming that comment to some one else so wont answer but hey nice to see you:lol:
> 
> hi mate alls good hows you?


Good stuff. Yeah good cheers mate.


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> afternoon geeks!


Afternoon! you ok mate?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon! you ok mate?


ye im good thanks pal

how about you?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> ye im good thanks pal
> 
> how about you?


Sweet. Yeah i'm good thanks.


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> I run a small printing business....but times are tough at the moment....just about managing to keep going though!


kewl ... yeah times are tough really, .....seems everywhere hope it gets better soon ....


----------



## ryoken

i thought i would mention i have a terrible caffiene addiction going on at the moment and im putting all the blame on asda for selling rocket fuel coffee half price! 

pretty useless info from me there but thought i would mention it


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i thought i would mention i have a terrible caffiene addiction going on at the moment and im putting all the blame on asda for selling rocket fuel coffee half price!
> 
> pretty useless info from me there but thought i would mention it


yup pretty useless info...thanks for sharing

Actualy I've started taking handfulls of caffeine tabs before a workout...think it helps


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> afternoon geeks!


hey rob ...you seem to change your avvy like a chameleon  how are you mate ....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yup pretty useless info...thanks for sharing
> 
> Actualy I've started taking handfulls of caffeine tabs before a workout...think it helps


i do agree as i take a few pro plus (8) before most workouts and its better then most of the overpriced pre workout boosters i have tried in the past tbh! :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> yup pretty useless info...thanks for sharing
> 
> Actualy I've started taking handfulls of caffeine tabs before a workout...think it helps


x2


----------



## IanStu

Hello hooeeeiieieiei

Helo rob


----------



## solidcecil

hey howiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee,

rob (loving the new avi)

wrt x


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hello hooeeeiieieiei
> 
> Helo rob


Afternoon Ian. you ok mate?


----------



## robisco11

ragahav said:


> hey rob ...you seem to change your avvy like a chameleon  how are you mate ....


yeh i know, i took some pictures today so thought id play around with my avvy! 

p.s. Hey Ian, hows it going


----------



## IanStu

looks like we're all hitting the caffein big time........I agree about the pre workout stuff...very overpriced and often useless


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey howiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee,
> 
> rob (loving the new avi)
> 
> wrt x


Afternoon Solidcecil! You ok mate?


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> yup pretty useless info...thanks for sharing
> 
> Actualy I've started taking handfulls of caffeine tabs before a workout...think it helps


I too have started taking caffeine before workout recently ... seems to help especially towards the end of training, helps to keep the momentum ..it may be psychological effect also but whatever helps


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> yeh i know, i took some pictures today so thought id play around with my avvy!
> 
> p.s. Hey Ian, hows it going


doing good rob...yeah agree nice avi...just don't turn round...I've seen your face once, and quite frankly once was enough :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> hey howiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee,
> 
> rob (loving the new avi)
> 
> wrt x


hey, cheers pal, plan on getting some pics up on journal today!

how you doing?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> looks like we're all hitting the caffein big time........I agree about the pre workout stuff...very overpriced and often useless


 one of the fellas i work out with has to use 4-5 scoops of no- explode where hes always using it and built a tolerance to it but he upped the dose to 8 scoops and a can of redbull when i see him last week in the gym and he spent most the time on the crapper lmao:lol: :lol:

he said its the only effect he had ever had from it too


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> one of the fellas i work out with has to use 4-5 scoops of no- explode where hes always using it and built a tolerance to it but he upped the dose to 8 scoops and a can of redbull when i see him last week in the gym and he spent most the time on the crapper lmao:lol: :lol:
> 
> he said its the only effect he had ever had from it too


LOL yeah...I tried no-explode.....gave me splitting hedaches first few times I used it...was on the bog 24/7.....and didnt realy notice much improvement in training...but some guys swear by it...horses for courses I guess


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> doing good rob...yeah agree nice avi...just don't turn round...I've seen your face once, and quite frankly once was enough :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :ban:


----------



## ragahav

okk fellas logging off now ..cya soon


----------



## solidcecil

cheers guys yeah im good.

looking forward to seeing them pics rob! gimmie a shout once they are posted


----------



## D_MMA

has the room escalated into gaydom now?

usually happens in the early afternoons...


----------



## solidcecil

cya later rag!

have a good one


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> has the room escalated into gaydom now?
> 
> usually happens in the early afternoons...


yes...cecils arrived!


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> okk fellas logging off now ..cya soon


Bye mate...nice to meet u!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL yeah...I tried no-explode.....gave me splitting hedaches first few times I used it...was on the bog 24/7.....and didnt realy notice much improvement in training...but some guys swear by it...horses for courses I guess


the best one i have tried tbh was NAR products nox shock and that was awsome to the point i went to the gym at 5pm and couldnt sleep at all that night and that was on the normal 2 scoops!

Paul lock owns Nar products and tbh most of the supps i have tried from the nar range have been spot on! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

ragahav said:


> okk fellas logging off now ..cya soon


cya soon Rag nice seeing you again mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> the best one i have tried tbh was NAR products nox shock and that was awsome to the point i went to the gym at 5pm and couldnt sleep at all that night and that was on the normal 2 scoops!
> 
> Paul lock owns Nar products and tbh most of the supps i have tried from the nar range have been spot on! :thumbup1:


cool...I've not tried that one..if I ever get my finances back on track I might give it a go!


----------



## solidcecil

i use bsd reloaded as a no2 product and that is great, quite cheep aswel!

does taste nasty but mix in a bit of squash and its fine


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cheers guys yeah im good.
> 
> looking forward to seeing them pics rob! gimmie a shout once they are posted


pics are up fella!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> cool...I've not tried that one..if I ever get my finances back on track I might give it a go!


it is a good one but im the same as its way out of my price range but then so is alot of things now tbh i just stick to protien but most the time i use raw egg instead of shakes as its cheeper to buy 30 eggs from asda for 3 quid then to buy protien powders!



solidcecil said:


> i use bsd reloaded as a no2 product and that is great, quite cheep aswel!
> 
> does taste nasty but mix in a bit of squash and its fine


i find the more nasty some thing tastes the better it ussaully works tbh


----------



## robisco11

best NO products iv tried

superpump, NO xplode, aminal pump!

animal pump is good but downing 9 pills a time gets stupid!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> best NO products iv tried
> 
> superpump, NO xplode, aminal pump!
> 
> animal pump is good but downing 9 pills a time gets stupid!


ahh see i dont get that problem lol i take animal pak (11 pills) and can swallow them all in one go! must be all that deep throating i do:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

erm man talk -scary !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> erm man talk -scary !


hello Jem where have you been all my life:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> ahh see i dont get that problem lol i take animal pak (11 pills) and can swallow them all in one go! must be all that deep throating i do:whistling: :whistling:


haha im lost for words :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> haha im lost for words :whistling:


i was when he demonstrated it to me before:tongue:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i was when he demonstrated it to me before:tongue:


trust you to say that!!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> hello Jem where have you been all my life:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


steady on tiger - I am on the melanotan and can easily be swayed - cecil will get jealous ...on both counts as it goes :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> haha im lost for words :whistling:





solidcecil said:


> i was when he demonstrated it to me before:tongue:


lmfao i was whilst demonstrating it to you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> trust you to say that!!


well no one else was going to.

plus its true aswel! :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> steady on tiger - I am on the melanotan and can easily be swayed - cecil will get jealous ...on both counts as it goes :bounce: :whistling:


cecil is invited too:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: i was always brought up to believe that sharing is caring lmao


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> cecil is invited too:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: i was always brought up to believe that sharing is caring lmao


yay!

took the words straight out of my mouth.

as a matter of fact why dont we just have a big o' bronze fcuk fest?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yay!
> 
> took the words straight out of my mouth.
> 
> as a matter of fact why dont we just have a big o' bronze fcuk fest?


 :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> cecil is invited too:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: i was always brought up to believe that sharing is caring lmao


any left for me?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yay!
> 
> took the words straight out of my mouth.
> 
> as a matter of fact why dont we just have a big o' bronze fcuk fest?


Now you're talking!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Now you're talking!


ont worry we will have a shower in the corner for you to stand and watch!

:lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> any left for me?


what do you mean any left for you?? i was under the oppinion you were already there and you were going to have to leave some for us:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ont worry we will have a shower in the corner for you to stand and watch!
> 
> :lol:


pmsl.....ok I'll settle for that....that way I wont get any scratches or bruises on my flawless physique :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> pmsl.....ok I'll settle for that....that way I wont get any scratches or bruises on my flawless physique :thumb:


well we might have to drag you in for a bit.


----------



## Jem

man lovin - this thread is hot and may get locked !


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> what do you mean any left for you?? i was under the oppinion you were already there and you were going to have to leave some for us:bounce: :bounce:


yes you'r welcome to my cast offs....trouble is once a woman/man/animal/vegetable has experienced what I have to offer, its unlikely they will want anyone else ever again...sorry just the way it is :beer:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yes you'r welcome to my cast offs....trouble is once a woman/man/animal/vegetable has experienced what I have to offer, its unlikely they will want anyone else ever again...sorry just the way it is :beer:


 Ok I will succumb and see .......


----------



## WRT

What is happening in here!?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> yes you'r welcome to my cast offs....trouble is once a woman/man/animal/vegetable has experienced what I have to offer, its unlikely they will want anyone else ever again...sorry just the way it is :beer:


 have you way with me

i can be the experiment :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

sorry to disapoint you all but i have to love you and leave you once more!

todel pip x


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ok I will succumb and see .......


Yeeeaaaaa...my evil plan has worked!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> have you way with me
> 
> i can be the experiment :whistling:


ok...i'll put you on the list...bit of a queue though...but dont fret i'll get round to you eventualy!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes you'r welcome to my cast offs....trouble is once a woman/man/animal/vegetable has experienced what I have to offer, its unlikely they will want anyone else ever again...sorry just the way it is :beer:


i know cecil was letting me down gently earlier telling me he only had eyes for you after his amazing experience i wasnt very chuffed at all tbh :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sorry to disapoint you all but i have to love you and leave you once more!
> 
> todel pip x


By Cecil....be good!


----------



## WRT

Anyone fancy repping me so I can get a red bar? :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Anyone fancy repping me so I can get a red bar? :whistling:


you want us to neg rep you for a red bar:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

My word. I go to sleep and the Bronze thread errupts into smutdom. I feel quite left out. But as I am low carbing I'll man the video cameras for now. :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> My word. I go to sleep and the Bronze thread errupts into smutdom. I feel quite left out. But as I am low carbing I'll man the video cameras for now. :innocent:


 :thumb:


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> you want us to neg rep you for a red bar:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


If you want!:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> My word. I go to sleep and the Bronze thread errupts into smutdom. I feel quite left out. But as I am low carbing I'll man the video cameras for now. :innocent:


ohh i feel my debue coming on for some serious close up action shots involving camera lady:bounce:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> If you want!:laugh:


i think i owe you some positive reps for informative posts so once my reppage is recharged i will deliver:bounce: :beer:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> If you want!:laugh:


i'll give you some mate....not sure it will be enough...


----------



## IanStu

LOL...no wasnt quite enough...so close though!


----------



## ryoken

i just gave you the red square thingy wahoo


----------



## WRT

Hahaha yes now I feel important! :lol:

Thanks lads, returned!


----------



## Jem

no room for ladies Lys - I think the new queen of the bronze thread might have to be male !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> no room for ladies Lys - I think the new queen of the bronze thread might have to be male !


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

you did get an invite but if your too superior to stoop to my low level thats fine i will stick with cecil:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

erm where was my invite ???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> no room for ladies Lys - I think the new queen of the bronze thread might have to be male !


plenty of room for ladies...please more ladies....this man love is wearing me out


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> no room for ladies Lys - I* think the new queen of the bronze thread might have to be male !*


can it be me!?

oh pleaseeeeeeee :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Only if you are genuinely homosexual AC ----something tells me you are decidely hetero ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> erm where was my invite ???


i think it started "Jem where have you been all my life?" it was an invitie reading between the lines sort of :lol:


----------



## Jem

oh I see ....and then all this man love erupted into a frenzied orgy...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Only if you are genuinely homosexual AC ----something tells me you are decidely hetero ....


 :whistling:

i could be the hetero queen? if not we can wait till the genuine **** gets back....Cecil....and he can be made queen.....


----------



## IanStu

ok lads and lasses...got to do a bit of work then off home...may be on later...have a good one...cheery


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> i could be the hetero queen? if not we can wait till the genuine **** gets back....Cecil....and he can be made queen.....


I second that!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> ok lads and lasses...got to do a bit of work then off home...may be on later...have a good one...cheery


byeeeeee


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> oh I see ....and then all this man love erupted into a frenzied orgy...


it was Ian and his irresistable charm and wit and besides i didnt really want to ask if you fancied a walk in the meadows to feed the ponies (i do mean a real pony not smut) but i did think about it :thumb:


----------



## WRT

My dog just bit me fvcking little bastard:cursing:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> My dog just bit me fvcking little bastard:cursing:


i told you not to try and take his tempature by placing a thermometer in his bottom:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what happened mate???


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> it was Ian and his irresistable charm and wit and besides i didnt really want to ask if you fancied a walk in the meadows to feed the ponies (i do mean a real pony not smut) but i did think about it :thumb:


Ah that would have been really nice though :innocent:



WRT said:


> My dog just bit me fvcking little bastard:cursing:


such a gentle soul arent you ?



ryoken said:


> i told you not to try and take his tempature by placing a thermometer in his bottom:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what happened mate???


Nice one Ry ! :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> i told you not to try and take his tempature by placing a thermometer in his bottom:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what happened mate???


 :lol: :lol: He had my shoe and i tried to get it back so he bit me and drew blood, he's wimpering outside now.


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol: He had my shoe and i tried to get it back so he bit me and drew blood, he's wimpering outside now.


haha my dog does that all the time!!!

give him a good kick


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> such a gentle soul arent you ?


Sorry, its the natty rage!


----------



## Jem

I hope you did not hurt the dog ....natty bloody rage - yeah I get that too ...


----------



## WRT

robisco11 said:


> haha my dog does that all the time!!!
> 
> give him a good kick





Jem said:


> I hope you did not hurt the dog ....natty bloody rage - yeah I get that too ...


Lol no of course not, i just put him outside and told him off.


----------



## Jem

Ah found a pic of your dog - get that new handbag for it yet queen of the bronze thread?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Ah that would have been really nice though :innocent:


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jem

I got wubs ----I got wubs !!!!

thanks Ry - you made my day xx


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I got wubs ----I got wubs !!!!
> 
> thanks Ry - you made my day xx


 i do try to impress lol!

although for some unknown reason i feel all coy and blushy almost like a school boy lost for words:lol:

and you should feel special too as i have never given any one wubs before lmao


----------



## Rickski

Hi all


----------



## Rickski

God the thread has gone mad like 10 pages in an hour.


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Hi all


hi mate it did go a bit manick in here with alot of man love going on tbh :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i do try to impress lol!
> 
> although for some unknown reason i feel all coy and blushy almost like a school boy lost for words:lol:


I bet you do.....not :whistling: I refrain from smut at this point .....with difficulty

ooh sooo pleased you have a face at last .... :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> God the thread has gone mad like 10 pages in an hour.


For once your honour, :innocent: I am innocent :innocent:


----------



## Rickski

nice to see all sharing the love we need a Bronze get together would be hard to arange but you never know.


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> nice to see all sharing the love we need a Bronze get together would be hard to arange but you never know.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> For once your honour, :innocent: I am innocent :innocent:


Your honour, for you are my queen and ruler of all.


----------



## Rickski

Jem how long has Rag been gold, how long was I away.......


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Jem how long has Rag been gold, how long was I away.......


ah thanks Ricks --- Rag has been gold for a while now - and everyone else has gone silver ...almost

not many bronzers left ....

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> x2 :thumb:


i thought that the other night you know - about a bronze get together ...but its where we would meet and who would turn up etc -- we should all meet at a show in Sept/Oct ! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> ah thanks Ricks --- Rag has been gold for a while now - and everyone else has gone silver ...almost
> 
> not many bronzers left ....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Well i only need 135 more posts for gold but as you know I read alot more than i post I need to get involved more


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> i thought that the other night you know - about a bronze get together ...but its where we would meet and who would turn up etc -- we should all meet at a show in Sept/Oct ! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


Perfic idea come on guys what you all think.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> i thought that the other night you know - about a bronze get together ...but its where we would meet and who would turn up etc -- we should all meet at a show in Sept/Oct ! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


what show is it Jem (im not up together with shows dates etc)


----------



## Jem

there are the NABBA Finals and there is the UKBFF I think - will check - could be talking out of my ass here ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well I will hopefully be over in the UK for work in late September!


----------



## Rickski

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I will hopefully be over in the UK for work in late September!


Sounds a great time we need all the crew there:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> there are the NABBA Finals and there is the UKBFF I think - will check - could be talking out of my ass here ....


i will be at the UKBFF as im going down to support Paul Jenkins aka Boulders and zack khan (zack is being prepped by Paul jenkins) as im good friends with paul! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Woohoo - let do it !


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i will be at the UKBFF as im going down to support Paul Jenkins aka Boulders and zack khan (zack is being prepped by Paul jenkins) as im good friends with paul! :thumb:


lets do that one then !


----------



## robisco11

wooooo iv been away cooking!!

whos meeting/where/when/how


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> lets do that one then !


like i say im not to up on the shows but have been asked to go to the UKBFF by paul yet i didnt have a clue where or when it is tbh but will definatly be there so will definatly be up for a meet!!

damn it i gonna really have to get my cutting done by then so i can impress lmao:lol:


----------



## ryoken

got to shoot off now will cya all later :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ah but at least we know what you look like now ...that is a start !


----------



## Jem

byeee


----------



## robisco11

cya fella


----------



## Jem

how do I start a thread???


----------



## robisco11

go on the section you want to post in

and it should be at the top of all the other threads..


----------



## Jem

I found it - done it - that is my very first thread !! arent I a clever girl ....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I found it - done it - that is my very first thread !! arent I a clever girl ....


over 3000 posts and you've never started a thread!?

jeeeeeeez! but yes, a clever girl indeeeeeed :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I know and I got it wrong as well! Got told off for being vague, pmsl oops !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I know and I got it wrong as well! Got told off for being vague, pmsl oops !


haha i know, i have added my thought to it!


----------



## Jem

LMFAO yes you are very funny - the reason I have never posted a thread is because I knew it would get hijacked, turned into smut & locked ..........hmmmm

I was gonna say I was looking for midgets under the desk but thought someone might be offended in these pc times ....anything goes in Bronze thread


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> LMFAO yes you are very funny - the reason I have never posted a thread is because I knew it would get hijacked, turned into smut & locked ..........hmmmm
> 
> I was gonna say I was looking for midgets under the desk but thought someone might be offended in these pc times ....anything goes in Bronze thread


being offended is against the rules in bronze members

you can say and do as you please and everyone must accept it!! As for threads gettin hijacked and turned into smut, well bronzers do that best, especially you!!


----------



## Jem

oh cheers Rob - I have never hijacked and turned a thread into smut .....have I ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oh cheers Rob - I have never hijacked and turned a thread into smut .....have I ???


no...i apologise, you never have :whistling:


----------



## Jem

thanks and I have retracted my previous statement made to you also .....


----------



## solidcecil

hello bronzers!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I will hopefully be over in the UK for work in late September!


Hun what do you do for work sorry for being nosey??

And good evening to the rest of the ladies and gents x


----------



## IanStu

hello....what u been upto?


----------



## Jem

woohoo


----------



## robisco11

evening Cecil, Ian and betty :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> hello....what u been upto?


not much just went to see a mate (yes a real one!) for a bit then eating really hows it been on here?


----------



## Jem

oh yeah thats what I meant


----------



## IanStu

jem you must have started a thread before...how did you start your journal?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> not much just went to see a mate (yes a real one!) for a bit then eating really hows it been on here?


I posted a thread !


----------



## Bettyboo

Just got back from work, went gym and went for a run this morning also - I must be mad lol


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> jem you must have started a thread before...how did you start your journal?


oh yeah silly wabbit - apart from that one and the welcome intro thingy .....


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Just got back from work, went gym and went for a run this morning also - I must be mad lol


insane!!! thats a weeks worth of training especially for IAN :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> not much just went to see a mate (yes a real one!) for a bit then eating really hows it been on here?


don't know only just come on...think they are all planning to meet without telling me.

hello Rob

hello betty


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Ianstu , not met b4 I dont think, nice to cyberly meet you hehe


----------



## solidcecil

so have we aranged a date for this bronze'athon yet?


----------



## Jem

We are meeting at one of the shows in late Sept/early Oct and it is a bronze thread get together so all MUST attend and be spanked


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Ianstu , not met b4 I dont think, nice to cyberly meet you hehe


nice to meet you too...I'm sure we'll get on famously!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> so have we aranged a date for this bronze'athon yet?


I cannot wait to spank you !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> so all MUST attend and be *spanked*


yeaaaaa my sort of party :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I cannot wait to spank you !


im there!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha did someone mention spanking pmsl. Hmm brought some creatine capsuls (KR-Evoloution 750mg) today. I think the gym guy is taking me seriously at long last getting more help with stuff now hooray.


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Haha did someone mention spanking pmsl. Hmm brought some creatine capsuls (KR-Evoloution 750mg) today. I think the gym guy is taking me seriously at long last getting more help with stuff now hooray.


cool, the ones by extreme? i use those, rate them highly:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Haha did someone mention spanking pmsl. Hmm brought some creatine capsuls (KR-Evoloution 750mg) today. I think the gym guy is taking me seriously at long last getting more help with stuff now hooray.


how many are you planning to take in a day


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> how many are you planning to take in a day


Was advised to take 1 at breaky, 2 after training and 1 at lunch time ?? Is that correct??? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Was advised to take 1 at breaky, 2 after training and 1 at lunch time ?? Is that correct??? :confused1:


I think thats too much...you could do that for a week then go on to one about 30 mins before training and one after training!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Was advised to take 1 at breaky, 2 after training and 1 at lunch time ?? Is that correct??? :confused1:


what are the tabblets? 500g?


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> I think thats too much...you could do that for a week then go on to one about 30 mins before training and one after training!


Ok many thanks for your help I will see how I go this week on it. Lol the label says no side effects, so suitable for female athletes :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> what are the tabblets? 500g?


750mg


----------



## Jem

I would like to announce that Rob is my Star of the Week ......


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Ok many thanks for your help I will see how I go this week on it. Lol the label says no side effects, so suitable for female athletes :thumb:


creatine does have side effects....I take it but am very wary of it....it can put alot of strain of your kidneys especialy if you are on a high protein diet...dont use it for more than 12 weeks and then have about 6 weeks off it


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Ok many thanks for your help I will see how I go this week on it. Lol the label says no side effects, so suitable for female athletes :thumb:


Creatine filled me with water - I put on weight !!! nasty stuff - no need for it at this stage for a woman imo


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I would like to announce that Rob is my Star of the Week ......


why whats he done to you?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> why whats he done to you?


im just a god Ian, i havnt 'done' anything


----------



## Jem

lol what has he done to me pmsl


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> *Ian is just a god*, i havnt 'done' anything


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm a heffer though, had a talk with the guy at gym also, he said my bone struture build and plus my metabolism I will never be small. So having to go for the heavy cardio and very high reps, doing 30 reps now to try and burn that fat off. So training weights in the morning and cardio in the evenings. Two days a week kickboxing. I am hoping that will sort me out.


----------



## WRT

Betty save your money, get some cheap creatine from myprotein or something for about 1/10th of the price!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> creatine does have side effects....I take it but am very wary of it....it can put alot of strain of your kidneys especialy if you are on a high protein diet...dont use it for more than 12 weeks and then have about 6 weeks off it


I am detoxing also every fourth month with Milk Thistle, to combat the build up of protein etc so will cycle it around that.


----------



## solidcecil

i leave for 1min to write a thread about some stupid pr!ck and come back and havent got a clue whats going on?!?!?!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Betty save your money, get some cheap creatine from myprotein or something for about 1/10th of the price!


Got it for a good price, it wasn't that expensive and had a free bottle of maximuscle thermabol with it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i leave for 1min to write a thread about some stupid pr!ck and come back and havent got a clue whats going on?!?!?!


wass new ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> wass new ?


you have read the thread cuz you commented on me being a roider! thanks very much.

and i dont know,

bettys taking roids.

robs being a star.

its all over the place!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> you have read the thread cuz you commented on me being a roider! thanks very much.
> 
> and i dont know,
> 
> bettys taking roids.
> 
> robs being a star.
> 
> its all over the place!


Lol im not takin roids pmsl god I wouldn't touch them haha :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> I'm a heffer though, had a talk with the guy at gym also, he said my bone struture build and plus my metabolism I will never be small. So having to go for the heavy cardio and very high reps, doing 30 reps now to try and burn that fat off. So training weights in the morning and cardio in the evenings. Two days a week kickboxing. I am hoping that will sort me out.


First off - I know nothing [other than advice I have had, dumped and gleaned through various manners and methods of training]...well you will go through various methods to try and achieve - we all do - but I do know that you are better off cutting fat through the diet and the cardio alone and concentrating soley on building muscle mass through the weights - so going heavier with less reps !!!

For me - I wasted a lot of time p"ssing about with light weights and high reps .....I wish I had found out a lot sooner :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Saying that though - your leg press was 160 wasnt it - you cannot do 30 of those !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> you have read the thread cuz you commented on me being a roider! thanks very much.
> 
> and i dont know,
> 
> bettys taking roids.
> 
> robs being a star.
> 
> its all over the place!


i am a star


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> you have read the thread cuz you commented on me being a roider! thanks very much.
> 
> and i dont know,
> 
> bettys taking roids.
> 
> robs being a star.
> 
> its all over the place!


I meant - you dont know whats going on ----what is new ???? :lol: :lol::lol:wallie !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> First off - I know nothing [other than advice I have had, dumped and gleaned through various manners and methods of training]...well you will go through various methods to try and achieve - we all do - but I do know that you are better off cutting fat through the diet and the cardio alone and concentrating soley on building muscle mass through the weights - so going heavier with less reps !!!
> 
> For me - I wasted a lot of time p"ssing about with light weights and high reps .....I wish I had found out a lot sooner :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Saying that though - your leg press was 160 wasnt it - you cannot do 30 of those !! :lol: :lol:


Leg press was 190, I did 15 of those. I am dieting like mad also have lost a stone already I think I have hit a wall tbh. I am trying to get my abs out, I was told stomach can only get sorted by diet and doing silly amount of abs wont really work unless diet is correct. :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Leg press was 190, I did 15 of those. I am dieting like mad also have lost a stone already I think I have hit a wall tbh. I am trying to get my abs out, I was told stomach can only get sorted by diet and doing silly amount of abs wont really work unless diet is correct. :confused1:


exactamundo, i know people who do no direct ab work yet have brilliant midsections because thier diets are in order along with cardio.


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> exactamundo, i know people who do no direct ab work yet have brilliant midsections because thier diets are in order along with cardio.


agrees with Star of the Week :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I meant - you dont know whats going on ----what is new ???? :lol: :lol::lol:wallie !


oh should have guessed you was being mean again!

BIG BULLY :cursing:


----------



## WRT

robisco11 said:


> exactamundo, i know people who do no direct ab work yet have brilliant midsections because thier diets are in order along with cardio.


Mak never trains abs, yet his are great:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> exactamundo, i know people who do no direct ab work yet have brilliant midsections because thier diets are in order along with cardio.


then again i just do a bit of ab work the odd week here and there and no cardio and.. have you seen my abs :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Some people just got it lol i guess I just aint pmsl Hi WRT! I know they are getting there it just taking time.


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> then again i just do a bit of ab work the odd week here and there and no cardio and..* have you seen my abs* :lol:


no :mellow: should i have?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh should have guessed you was being mean again!
> 
> BIG BULLY :cursing:


I love your abs baby ! :tongue: x



WRT said:


> Mak never trains abs, yet his are great:thumbup1:


are you friends again now ?



solidcecil said:


> then again i just do a bit of ab work the odd week here and there and no cardio and.. have you seen my abs :lol:


dont look Betty - they are mine :cursing:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Some people just got it lol i guess I just aint pmsl Hi WRT! I know they are getting there it just taking time.


Hey! just keep it consistant and you'll get there in no time!


----------



## Bettyboo

dont look Betty - they are mine :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> no :mellow: should i have?


well i can grate cheese on them :laugh:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Hey! just keep it consistant and you'll get there in no time!


ooh arent we nice to Betty - you are never that polite and helpful with me --its all rough sex and fighting :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> well i can grate cheese on them :laugh:


haha cocky cnut!!


----------



## Jem

I am only joking Betty darling !


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> haha cocky cnut!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

its not my fault im so great!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I am only joking Betty darling !


Hehe I know, all good for ****s and giggles :bounce:

Mind you nothing wrong with a bit of rough haha


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ooh arent we nice to Betty - you are never that polite and helpful with me --its all rough sex and fighting :confused1:


but thats how you like it:cool2:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> its not my fault im so great!


you aint no star of the week though :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG sort your thread out darling - I think someone just called me a milf...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG sort your thread out darling - I think someone just called me a milf...


haha what? wheres this?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMG sort your thread out darling - I think someone just called me a milf...


oh was that about you? i was wondering who he was on about!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok im gonna bring it down to the gutter, saw the sexy man again in the gym today after I was half way through training... phoarrrr lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe I know, all good for ****s and giggles :bounce:
> 
> Mind you nothing wrong with a bit of rough haha


 *in the right hands - its a wonderful thang baby ! *



solidcecil said:


> but thats how you like it:cool2:


*and he knows it .....*



robisco11 said:


> you aint no star of the week though :thumb:


 *quite Rob never will he reach the heady heights of Star of the Week*

*I think we should have a post of the week as well - and a tag of the week - I vote my 'genital wrt' tag of course ! * :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> oh was that about you? i was wondering who he was on about!


wheres this im lost!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> oh was that about you? i was wondering who he was on about!


I think so because of what steely said about 'which part of your body was I was looking at' and I said 'you know' ......


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Ok im gonna bring it down to the gutter, saw the sexy man again in the gym today after I was half way through training... phoarrrr lol


i didnt know you trained at my gym betty :confused1:



Jem said:


> *quite Rob never will he reach the heady heights of Star of the Week*


 :crying:



Jem said:


> I think so because of what steely said about 'which part of your body was I was looking at' and I said 'you know' ......


oh yeah haha:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> wheres this im lost!


in the some people are STUPID thread mate

keep up!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> in the some people are STUPID thread mate
> 
> keep up!


on my way


----------



## Jem

Oooh cecil ----I love you really - you just defended my honour and claimed me - you fought against that mr pec !!!!

:wub: :wub: :clap: :clap:

lets get married


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Oooh cecil ----I love you really - you just defended my honour and claimed me - you fought against that mr pec !!!!
> 
> :wub: :wub: :clap: :clap:
> 
> lets get married


iv been waiting to hear that like..forever! :wub:


----------



## WRT

Fook me my brain is too slow to keep up with you guys! And cecil is my husband bitch!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> i didnt know you trained at my gym betty :confused1:
> 
> Haha he is like way big, no offence like yummy big muscles corr, (drool) think he is polish or eastern european. Still he makes my day when he walks in... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Ok im gonna bring it down to the gutter, saw the sexy man again in the gym today after I was half way through training... phoarrrr lol


dont let them distract you darlink ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: just take a pic next time - surreptitiously you understand h34r: ninja stylee !!


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Fook me my brain is too slow to keep up with you guys! And cecil is my husband bitch!


same here pal!!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> something in the water over in Poland!!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Fook me my brain is too slow to keep up with you guys! And cecil is my husband bitch!


cant i have a man wife and a woman wife?

:confused1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Fook me my brain is too slow to keep up with you guys! And cecil is my husband bitch!


nope you treated him like a dog ...you had your chance and blew it - I am taking him back farkhead !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> dont let them distract you darlink ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: just take a pic next time - surreptitiously you understand h34r: ninja stylee !!


Haha good thinking.. I can post it on here and see if anyone knows him haha, he is from Plymouth lol anyone on here from there too :laugh:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> cant i have a man wife and a woman wife?
> 
> :confused1:


NOPE !!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Haha good thinking.. I can post it on here and see if anyone knows him haha, he is from Plymouth lol anyone on here from there too :laugh:


actually there are lots blokes from Plymouth on here I think - a couple of new ones definitely


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> NOPE !!!!!!!


I agree Jem having both is just damn right greedy, and just soo wrong !!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> NOPE !!!!!!!


ok sorry wrt. im going to have to go for Jem

sorry darling!

(psssst you can be my bit on the side, when Jems at work!)


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha good thinking.. I can post it on here and see if anyone knows him haha, he is from Plymouth lol anyone on here from there too :laugh:


He might be related to me if he has superior genetics:whistling:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> ok sorry wrt. im going to have to go for Jem
> 
> sorry darling!
> 
> (psssst you can be my bit on the side, when Jems at work!)


I feel used, like i've been passed around like a plate of biscuits.

And love it:beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> He might be related to me if he has superior genetics:whistling:


He trains in Bodylines gym, better not say too much more he might be reading this lol :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I feel used, like i've been passed around like a plate of biscuits.
> 
> And love it:beer:


Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I feel used, like i've been passed around like a plate of biscuits.
> 
> And love it:beer:


 sweetheart - I work from home - this is what's known as being fobbed off .......you are soooooo last season :thumb: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I feel used, like i've been passed around like a plate of biscuits.
> 
> And love it:beer:


haha good on ya


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??


custard cream me


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??


oooooh good one Betty - I would be erm one of those belgian choc biscuits

*Expensive, dark, smooth, tantalisingly tempting, so baaad, but sooooo tasty - always leave you wanting more ........* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oooooh good one Betty - I would be erm one of those belgian choc biscuits
> 
> *Expensive, dark, smooth, tantalisingly tempting, so baaad, but sooooo tasty - always leave you wanting more ........* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


you've planned an answer for that question before havent you?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oooooh good one Betty - I would be erm one of those belgian choc biscuits
> 
> *Expensive, dark, smooth, tantalisingly tempting, so baaad, but sooooo tasty - always leave you wanting more ........* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


ahah lovely.

i think WRT would be a limp bistkit! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Quote:

Originally Posted by Bettyboo

Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??

Hmm boubon cream i think, I can't type why its rude lol


----------



## Jem

genital would be a pink wafer biscuit ---- :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> you've planned an answer for that question before havent you?


nope I am just that sharp !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> oooooh good one Betty - I would be erm one of those belgian choc biscuits
> 
> *Expensive, dark, smooth, tantalisingly tempting, so baaad, but sooooo tasty - always leave you wanting more ........* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Haha fab answer Jem :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??
> 
> Hmm boubon cream i think, I can't type why its rude lol


do tell!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha what biscuit would you be lol ??


Short bread!!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> do tell!


I'm just feeling rather smutty today.... so I had better not you might think I'm a dirty trollop all of the time pmsl


----------



## Jem

thick, bland and very bad ???? surely not Tom......


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> I'm just feeling rather smutty today.... so I had better not you might think I'm a dirty trollop all of the time pmsl


you cant be as bad as jem :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Short bread!!


Haha come to think of it the guy in the gym is not that tall LMFAO , its not you is it WRT HAHAHAHA

Please say its not I would have to dig my self a big blady hole


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> thick, bland and very bad ???? surely not Tom......


you're mean:mellow:


----------



## Jem

oh he'd love that !!!!

erm Rob - that halo is slipping love !


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha come to think of it the guy in the gym is not that tall LMFAO , its not you is it WRT HAHAHAHA
> 
> Please say its not I would have to dig my self a big blady hole


Lol i'm not that short 5'9" and plus i'm not polish!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oh he'd love that !!!!
> 
> erm Rob - that halo is slipping love !


i offer my most sincere apology!!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> you're mean:mellow:


my darling - I was disputing it - shortbread is horrid .......I said you were a pink wafer biscuit :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

i dont think i would fit in as a biscuit?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Lol i'm not that short 5'9" and plus i'm not polish!


no you're chinese :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:



> Lol i'm not that short 5'9" and plus i'm not polish!


Hmm thats sorta shotish lol

Thank fcuk for that lol


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i dont think i would fit in as a biscuit?


im not sure i would either :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm thats sorta shotish lol
> 
> Thank fcuk for that lol


Lol why, wouldnt have been that bad if I was that guy!:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Lol why, wouldnt have been that bad if I was that guy!:laugh:


Would be if you were that guy and you were married!!! I would have been gutted lol theoretically speaking of course ahem... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Lol why, wouldnt have been that bad if I was that guy!:laugh:


because you ent got a head!

and that would just be messy


----------



## Jem

Cecil you could be a minstrel - melt in the mouth not in the hand? maybe - not smut ok ...well perhaps it is smut


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> because you ent got a head!
> 
> and that would just be messy


pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Cecil you could be a minstrel - melt in the mouth not in the hand? maybe - not smut ok ...well perhaps it is smut


yup that sounds good! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Cecil you could be a minstrel - melt in the mouth not in the hand? maybe - not smut ok ...well perhaps it is smut


Lol I thought that was the catch thingy for skittles pmsl


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> because you ent got a head!
> 
> and that would just be messy


I'd rather have no head than no body!!


----------



## heavyweight

robisco11 said:


> im not sure i would either :whistling:


Course u would Biscuit boy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I'd rather have no head than no body!!


iv got one shoulder


----------



## robisco11

heavyweight said:


> Course u would Biscuit boy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 haha knew you'd turn up!!


----------



## heavyweight

robisco11 said:


> haha knew you'd turn up!!


how?


----------



## solidcecil

heavyweight said:


> how?


heavy, why you got all the tags in your sig?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Heavyweight


----------



## Jem

because he is a feckin nutta !!!! heavy and rob have a wickid relationship OMG stick around heavy .......funny !


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I'd rather have no head than no body!!


well you have got a body yes honey :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> because he is a feckin nutta !!!! heavy and rob have a wickid relationship OMG stick around heavy .......funny !


dont encourage him!!


----------



## Jem

cannot help it rob - you had me in stitches last time ...


----------



## solidcecil

im lost again! :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> cannot help it rob - you had me in stitches last time ...


Oh what did I miss :confused1:


----------



## BigOak

evening guys, how do??


----------



## Jem

ahoy there caesar of the big guns !


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Ceaser!


----------



## solidcecil

evening ceaser how do?


----------



## BigOak

im good, i got sunburn on my FaCE it hurts like hell!!!


----------



## robisco11

alrite buddy!


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> im good, i got sunburn on my FaCE it hurts like hell!!!


have you got white marks from your helmet? and armour?


----------



## robisco11

anyone watchin 'occupation'?


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> im good, i got sunburn on my FaCE it hurts like hell!!!


Ouch I have burnt shoulders from today at work ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

FFS I log off for 1/2 hour and you lot write 10 pages...and Jem, you, my dear, are a lying little toerag. Because you started your journal thread and I have told you before how to start a thread. Now....what did you start one on???


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> have you got white marks from your helmet? and armour?


you are funny !

But really, how is your helmet ?


----------



## BigOak

nah, im on a "Career" course at the mo, so no need for that kinda rig, was in that rig from august08 to Mar 09 tho, not nice!


----------



## WRT

robisco11 said:


> anyone watchin 'occupation'?


Yo ceasar! Nope listening to the pussy cat dolls and singing into my mums hairbrush:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Yo ceasar! Nope listening to the pussy cat dolls and singing into my mums hairbrush:thumb:


i worry about you!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> FFS I log off for 1/2 hour and you lot write 10 pages...and Jem, you, my dear, are a lying little toerag. Because you started your journal thread and I have told you before how to start a thread. Now....what did you start one on???


I didnt do it that time - now I started one about an injury and it was smutted ....

1. video requests x 2 of me rubbing my hands down my thighs

2. Personal visit to check the injury

3. Direct stimulation comments

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I didnt do it that time - now I started one about an injury and it was smutted ....
> 
> 1. video requests x 2 of me rubbing my hands down my thighs
> 
> 2. Personal visit to check the injury
> 
> 3. Direct stimulation comments
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


id like to take credit for number 3


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yo ceasar! Nope listening to the pussy cat dolls and singing into my mums hairbrush:thumb:


I bet he is as well - that was far too convincing


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> id like to take credit for number 3


snot big or clever Spaz of the Week if you're not careful !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> snot big or clever Spaz of the Week if you're not careful !!!


harsh!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I didnt do it that time - now I started one about an injury and it was smutted ....
> 
> 1. video requests x 2 of me rubbing my hands down my thighs
> 
> 2. Personal visit to check the injury
> 
> 3. Direct stimulation comments
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


me for number 2.

the offer is still there. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigOak

theres a pattern with this thread, lol!!

Anyone guess??


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> theres a pattern with this thread, lol!!
> 
> Anyone guess??


Hmm smutty :confused1:


----------



## Jem

erm give in - what is the pattern???


----------



## solidcecil

kindness?


----------



## BigOak

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm smutty :confused1:


 :thumb: nailed it! most entertaining tho! especially wen ur at work, it can be quite distracting!

Shame on u guys, distracting hard working people from the work! :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> :thumb: nailed it! most entertaining tho! especially wen ur at work, it can be quite distracting!
> 
> Shame on u guys, distracting hard working people from the work! :tongue:


Haha what do you do for work ?


----------



## solidcecil

i know i get distracted everyday dont get no work done!

:whistling:


----------



## BigOak

im a military man myself, u?


----------



## Jem

hmmm I am working hard all the while as well - ok not working hard - but still....paid salary


----------



## robisco11

im a student, work is swearing to me


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> im a military man myself, u?


Rgr Rgr what what!!

A Security Officer amongst other bits n bobs, will be qualified lifeguard next month


----------



## BigOak

robisco11 said:


> im a student, work is swearing to me


True, but if u mention Drink in there im sure ure all ears!! :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

C3asar said:


> True, but if u mention Drink in there im sure ure all ears!! :tongue:


not me, not had a drink since i was 16  i actually am an angel!!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> not me, not had a drink since i was 16  i actually am a loser!!


----------



## D_MMA

evening all


----------



## robisco11

i dont like you cecil!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello ello Dave


----------



## Jem

cecil - on the ball

Hi dave, been up to mischief trouble ???


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> i love you cecil! :wub:


----------



## BigOak

lmfao!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> cecil - on the ball


as per usual!

hiya dave1 hows you mate?

how did the date go the other night?


----------



## Bettyboo

What sort of military man are you C??


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> What sort of military man are you C??


hes a sailor :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello sailor- that sort lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Ello sailor- that sort lol


exactly


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Ello sailor- that sort lol


yup hand on hip and everything!


----------



## Jem

right - entertainment is due


----------



## BigOak

Bettyboo said:


> What sort of military man are you C??


im army!!



solidcecil said:


> hes a sailor :whistling:


Cheeky ****er!! Only cos u dig it!! :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol well marines are worse they dress up in womens clothes, apparently cause they have nothing better to do, and they like to show their feminine side - or so i have heard


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> Cheeky ****er!! Only cos u dig it!! :tongue:


and.......... :mellow:


----------



## BigOak

Bettyboo said:


> Lol well marines are worse they dress up in womens clothes, apparently cause they have nothing better to do, and they like to show their feminine side - or so i have heard


yep thats very true, a few of the marines i was out in afghan with actually bought dress's with them!! weirdo's!!


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> and.......... :mellow:


and.... i see ur very open minded! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> yep thats very true, a few of the marines i was out in afghan with actually bought dress's with them!! weirdo's!!


Haha, did they wear mankini's too, the Borat type green and yellow ones hahaha oooh they are scary :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Nighty night all

Hubbie dont stay on too long - the electric heater is on x


----------



## BigOak

Jem said:


> Nighty night all
> 
> Hubbie dont stay on too long - the electric heater is on x


nite!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Nighty night all
> 
> Hubbie dont stay on too long - the electric heater is on x


I wont night!


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Jem!


----------



## robisco11

nighttt


----------



## Jem

aaah just like the waltons ....x


----------



## Gym Bunny

I just bawled my eyes out at the end of Terminator Salvation. I know the film has been slated but I loved it.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I just bawled my eyes out at the end of Terminator Salvation. I know the film has been slated but I loved it.


recommend it?

im watchin some thing called 'occupation' about the war in iraq, a good watch!


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I just bawled my eyes out at the end of Terminator Salvation. I know the film has been slated but I loved it.


Why? Watch marley and me I cried at that!


----------



## BigOak

goodnite all!


----------



## Bettyboo

My lad wants to see Terminator, but I think he is too young, he is 8.


----------



## Bettyboo

Goodnight Ceaser!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> My lad wants to see Terminator, but I think he is too young, he is 8.


It's not too bad, rated as a 12 i think which is ****!

Night cease!


----------



## robisco11

C3asar said:


> goodnite all!


cya pal


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Nighty night all
> 
> Hubbie dont stay on too long - the electric heater is on x


k night hunn. will turn it off when i come up. x


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> It's not too bad, rated as a 12 i think which is ****!
> 
> Night cease!


So is it not that violent??


----------



## solidcecil

night c


----------



## D_MMA

helo bettyboo.

jem - me, mischief...? not tonight sweet no, you? haha

cecil, went well mate was what i needed to get the ex out my system, gunna see her again and go for another drink.

2nd date is what i call conversion night haha.n she seems keen for it!

wrt alright mate?


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> helo bettyboo.
> 
> jem - me, mischief...? not tonight sweet no, you? haha
> 
> cecil, went well mate was what i needed to get the ex out my system, gunna see her again and go for another drink.
> 
> 2nd date is what i call conversion night haha.n she seems keen for it!
> 
> wrt alright mate?


cool mate sounds good. dont forget all pics go in the AL! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

laters guys!!


----------



## solidcecil

bye sexy


----------



## D_MMA

solidcecil said:


> cool mate sounds good. dont forget all pics go in the AL! :lol:


dont worry bro ill be gettin pics haha


----------



## Bettyboo

right im off to bed got work again and training tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil

night betty ya roider! x


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> night betty ya roider! x


Oi I heard that you cheeky bugger I have and will never do steroids!! :cursing:


----------



## thehitch

Is it true that preparatory stretching can increase your performance when weight training, I read it here: http://www.fitness-central.co.uk/exercise/stretching/preparatory_stretches/index.php


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Oi I heard that you cheeky bugger I have and will never do steroids!! :cursing:


yeah yeah


----------



## Bettyboo

Is that spam???


----------



## solidcecil

thehitch said:


> Is it true that preparatory stretching can increase your performance when weight training, I read it here: http://www.fitness-central.co.uk/exercise/stretching/preparatory_stretches/index.php


 :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> yeah yeah


Honestly I wont do them, its a personal choice and I choose not to - simple!!


----------



## WRT

Night roider Betty!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Is that spam???


sure is


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Night roider Betty!


:lol:nice


----------



## D_MMA

i htought roids for breakfast was standard procedure here?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Night roider Betty!


Oi thats not nice, I should slap you for that :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Betty, take it as a compliment the kiddies are just jealous of your physique. Boys, play nice or I will beat your asses. You have been warned.


----------



## Bettyboo

DaveI said:


> i htought roids for breakfast was standard procedure here?


Nope usually its porridge oats, or scrambled eggs on toast or egg whites on toast lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Oi thats not nice, I should slap you for that :cursing:


Sowwi:innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Sowwi:innocent:


Maybe I should beat you on general principle young man! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Betty, take it as a compliment the kiddies are just jealous of your physique. Boys, play nice or I will beat your asses. You have been warned.


Oh spank me please Lys! :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Oh spank me please Lys! :tongue:


x2, x2:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Oh spank me please Lys! :tongue:


Oh deary me, what have u started lol getting them all excited before bed time hehe :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

GB,

what do you do for a living, read earlier you said you would be coming to uk for work. x


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Oh deary me, what have u started lol getting them all excited before bed time hehe :tongue:


you can join in aswel:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> you can join in aswel:thumbup1:


Dont think I should get too excited b4 bed either lol not really into spanking...


----------



## Bettyboo

lol I was meant to be going to bed lol


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Dont think I should get too excited b4 bed either lol *not really into spanking*...


 mg: mg: :thumbdown: boooooooo!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Dont think I should get too excited b4 bed either lol not really into spanking...


Awww come on, its always fun to tie strong men down and make them bed.

Betty, what I do is a pain in the back teeth. I guess you could say I am a biogeochemical analyser. I work in polar research and am trying to work out if a very common climate tool is actually reliable or not. So far I can say it is a great headache causer. I'll be over in the UK working at BAS, British Antartic Survey, in Cambridge for a while aka, swearing a lot at things that do not work.


----------



## Bettyboo

Your just being naughty and encouraging me to be naughty too,! Doh what am I saying - im bad enough i dont need encouraging!


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> *Awww come on, its always fun to tie strong men down and make them beg*.
> 
> Betty, what I do is a pain in the back teeth. I guess you could say I am a biogeochemical analyser. I work in polar research and am trying to work out if a very common climate tool is actually reliable or not. So far I can say it is a great headache causer. *I'll be over in the UK* working at BAS, British Antartic Survey, in Cambridge for a while aka, swearing a lot at things that do not work.


those sounds fun!

when can you come?


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Awww come on, its always fun to tie strong men down and make them bed.
> 
> Betty, what I do is a pain in the back teeth. I guess you could say I am a biogeochemical analyser. I work in polar research and am trying to work out if a very common climate tool is actually reliable or not. So far I can say it is a great headache causer. I'll be over in the UK working at BAS, British Antartic Survey, in Cambridge for a while aka, swearing a lot at things that do not work.


Wow sounds very intelligent and complicated! Do you need a bodyguard ??


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm tying men up and taking advantage of them... sounds like a very good idea!! I can use my speedcuffs


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Awww come on, its always fun to tie strong men down and make them bed.


Sounds like my kind of fun, when you in the uk? I asked Kate for a tagteam she said yeahlolol


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Sounds like my kind of fun, when you in the uk? I asked Kate for a tagteam she said yeahlolol


im in reading!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Sharing who said anything about sharing ????


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Sounds like my kind of fun, when you in the uk? I asked Kate for a tagteam she said yeahlolol


Oh yeah baby! She already promised I could take her bi cherry :whistling: :innocent:

BettyBoo....you need real handcuffs or rope to tie down men who lift, or women for that matter, those silly handcuffs you get in AnneSummers and so on do not restrain them for long.

My work is not really complicated so much as mind numbingly stupid and repetitative


----------



## IanStu

what have I missed...just read a few pages back...couldnt find any mention of me, so lost interest...guess its been a realing boring night for you all!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Sharing who said anything about sharing ????


this is a free for all love fest in the bronze thread. everyone on everyone!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> what have I missed...just read a few pages back...couldnt find any mention of me, so lost interest...guess its been a realing boring night for you all!


sorry who are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yeah baby! She already promised I could take her bi cherry :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> BettyBoo....you need real handcuffs or rope to tie down men who lift, or women for that matter, those silly handcuffs you get in AnneSummers and so on do not restrain them for long.
> 
> My work is not really complicated so much as mind numbingly stupid and repetitative


I have police handcuffs, same as the police use. I do a course every year and a restraints course, its for work.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sorry who are you?


 :blowme:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> :blowme:


yes please:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> :blowme:


No. You haven't earnt it.

BettyBoo...now you is a talking my language! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> this is a free for all love fest in the bronze thread. everyone on everyone!


yes but as GB and my lovely self are the only bronzers...it'll be more of a one on one :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> No. You haven't earnt it.
> 
> BettyBoo...now you is a talking my language! :bounce: :bounce:


Should I be scared


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yeah baby! She already promised I could take her bi cherry :whistling: :innocent:


Really? Lets get this **** organised!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Should I be scared


be afraid be very afraid :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yes but as GB and my lovely self are the only bronzers...it'll be more of a one on one :thumb:


well me,jem,wrt,dave,roykoen,etc.... will have one big fest.

and dont forget you got howiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee aswel! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> yes but as GB and my lovely self are the only bronzers...it'll be more of a one on one :thumb:


Im in Limbo land :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well me,jem,wrt,dave,roykoen,etc.... will have one big fest.
> 
> and dont forget you got howiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee aswel! :thumbup1:


Errrrr....I may have to reconsider..no offence hooowwieiiiwoeiw but don't think you can satisfy me on ya own...sorry bud


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu what dark n gloomy place r you from ???


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> IanStu what dark n gloomy place r you from ???


Tamworth, near Birmingham..it don't get much darker or gloomier!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Tamworth, near Birmingham..it don't get much darker or gloomier!


you should see plymouth on a ****ty foggy day


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Errrrr....I may have to reconsider..no offence hooowwieiiiwoeiw but don't think you can satisfy me on ya own...sorry bud


he told me at school they call him tripod! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> you should see plymouth on a ****ty foggy day


I know Plymouth quite well...had many a drunken night down Union Street


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> he told me at school they call him tripod! :lol:


He's in :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> he told me at school they call him tripod! :lol:


I wonder if he gets bruised knees

:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> I know Plymouth quite well...had many a drunken night down Union Street


oh dear were you dressed in womens clothes, wearing a dodgey wig :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> oh dear were you dressed in womens clothes, wearing a dodgey wig :whistling:


who told you that..its an absolute lie...there was nothing dodgey about the wig!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> I wonder if he gets bruised knees
> 
> :tongue:


lol its a real problem for me. my shins kill every day from it!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> who told you that..its an absolute lie...there was nothing dodgey about the wig!


PMSL!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> who told you that..its an absolute lie...there was nothing dodgey about the wig!


did you enjoy blondz and molesters and sgt peppers... :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> did you enjoy blondz and molesters and sgt peppers... :thumbup1:


oh god...happy memories...

anyway folks...I'm off to bed....sleep well and try to dream of me...cheery!


----------



## Bettyboo

good night... i said that earlier, im still up and your all lying next to me in my bed


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> oh god...happy memories...
> 
> anyway folks...I'm off to bed....sleep well and try to dream of me...cheery!


ninight sleep well dream of me and you running off into the sunset.

flowed by howiiiiiieeeee (looking like jake the peg leg!) shouting hey wait up!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> good night... i said that earlier, im still up and your all lying next to me in my bed


haha just you and me now betty!

btw is that your real name? im guessing not?


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> haha just you and me now betty!
> 
> btw is that your real name? im guessing not?


Hehe no, its Tara....


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe no, its Tara....


cool. nice name!

mines solid btw


----------



## WRT

me too cecil you whore! DP? :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> cool. nice name!
> 
> mines solid btw


 :whistling: hmmm me thinks you telling porkies


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> me too cecil you whore! DP? :thumb:


oh i thought you had gone!

DP? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> me too cecil you whore! DP? :thumb:


lol thought you had fallen asleep!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> :whistling: hmmm me thinks you telling porkies


na its true both my parents were heavyweight boxers so they wanted me to be solid aswel! hense the name!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> oh i thought you had gone!
> 
> DP? :confused1:


you don't know what dp means? nevermind! :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> na its true both my parents were heavyweight boxers so they wanted me to be solid aswel! hense the name!


lmfao hilarious


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> you don't know what dp means? nevermind! :innocent:


Im a bit confused too, what does it mean :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> you don't know what dp means? nevermind! :innocent:


no do tell! whats it mean?



Bettyboo said:


> lmfao hilarious


you taking the p!ss? :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

you taking the p!ss? :cursing:


----------



## WRT

Lmfao work it out, 2 guys 1 woman..... Night guys


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Lmfao work it out, 2 guys 1 woman..... Night guys


Ha no still don;t know what it means come on do tell before you depart to bed

:tongue:

your obviously more experienced , so we need teaching :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Lmfao work it out, 2 guys 1 woman..... Night guys


night babe

:lol: :lol:

think i got it


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> you taking the p!ss? :cursing:


Moi :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

night night WRT x


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> Moi :innocent:


good! or i would have got my mum to come and beat you up!

shes 285lbs you know!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Its ok im not scared, i have bigger friends!
> 
> so what does DP mean??


k then!

well what would two guys do to one girl? :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

**** is that the time, I really do have to get to bed i gotta be up at 7am. Night Solid! x


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> k then!
> 
> well what would two guys do to one girl? :thumb:


Lol OMG i know, but ouch !!


----------



## solidcecil

haha k night sweet dont dream about me,wrt,you and dp too much k! x


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## BigOak

morning morning!


----------



## Jungle

Morning, nice bright day!...and I have a spring in my step


----------



## ragahav

Morning everyone...

Hey Ricks, long time


----------



## solidcecil

morning rick,C,jungle and rag

hows we all today? good?


----------



## ragahav

hey Solid........the thread has been painted in AL colors it seems ....


----------



## Beklet

Mornin'....is a nice day, better do some work though....


----------



## IanStu

Morning...golds and silvers...think we need to change the name of this thread...as I seem to be the only bronze left on the planet :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

morning beck and ian.

yeah rag i think it should be switched over to the AL!


----------



## IanStu

morning cecil....hows you...what u upto today?


----------



## IanStu

Its extremely quiet and hushed in here...did someone die?


----------



## solidcecil

sorry just poped back onto give that guy his routine! i wrote it while cooking my food lol

im off again now. so looks like its just you ian, going to be the first all bronze, bronze thread in a while!


----------



## IanStu

LOL...lucky me..see ya later!


----------



## ragahav

hey Ian ..


----------



## IanStu

Hi rag...how u doin?


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Hi rag...how u doin?


fine ..thank you ..doing work ...checking up UKM every now and then and listening to music ..everything in parallel ..  how about you


----------



## solidcecil

im back for a bit again

hows you two?


----------



## slowgainer

hi guys, i probly sound really dumb but how do i post a thread?


----------



## solidcecil

slowgainer said:


> hi guys, i probly sound really dumb but how do i post a thread?


go to the section you want to post one in and at the top there is a button that says new thread (or something like that)

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Right well I'm off to gym now...gonna do some gay cardio and abbs...catch you later guys...and cecil I can't return the reps at the moment...I'm all out of love apparently, so will do when I can...cheery!


----------



## ragahav

hey steel .......


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> fine ..thank you ..doing work ...checking up UKM every now and then and listening to music ..everything in parallel ..  how about you


HELLO LOVELY HOW ARE YOU HONEY x


----------



## Jem

morning everyone - have I missed anything ?


----------



## solidcecil

morning, nope nothings happened


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> HELLO LOVELY HOW ARE YOU HONEY x


 Hey Jem ..how is my favorite UKM buddy ....I was just about to ask about you ... where is claire ..she isn't present in last couple of pages that I got the opportunity to scan quickly ...


----------



## Jem

Dont know where she is the little Madame - you wait till I get hold of the little scamp!

Hi Hubby !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Dont know where she is the little Madame - you wait till I get hold of the little scamp!
> 
> Hi Hubby !


hey hows you hun? working hard? :tongue:


----------



## Jem

erm yep ! you know me - you of course are slogging away

resting and recovering today are you ???

slowgainer - Robisco explains how to a couple of pages back hun ....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm yep ! you know me - you of course are slogging away
> 
> resting and recovering today are you ???
> 
> slowgainer - Robisco explains how to a couple of pages back hun ....


haha so i can see! and yeah just resting away here, going to go see my dad for a bit later, and have my cheat meal! yum!!


----------



## Jem

yum what will you eat ???


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yum what will you eat ???


im not sure yet, still dithering!

well im going to goo cook some chicken and rice now be back in a few mins x


----------



## Jem

ok


----------



## ragahav

Jem and Solid ...getting solid ...hmm thats ...thats ..emm... interesting...I guess ... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

haha - he is my little buddy Rag !!! my toy boy


----------



## Joshua

IanStu said:


> Right well I'm off to gym now...*gonna do some gay cardio* and abbs...catch you later guys...and cecil I can't return the reps at the moment...I'm all out of love apparently, so will do when I can...cheery!


Don't forget to use protection.

J


----------



## solidcecil

im back what did i miss?


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> haha - he is my little buddy Rag !!! my toy boy


umhmm.....but do you know what Ian does with him behind your back ... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> umhmm.....but do you know what Ian does with him behind your back ... :whistling:


i know what he does to me behind my back!


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> i know what he does to me behind my back!


 :lol: ........you are good


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> :lol: ........you are good


cheers thats what ian keeps saying!


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> cheers thats what ian keeps saying!


hmm..that makes us two .. :lol: ...

hey Solid hows the situation at work front ..still on extended vacation ...


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hmm..that makes us two .. :lol: ...
> 
> hey Solid hows the situation at work front ..still on extended vacation ...


:laugh:

yeah mate signed up with loads of agencies etc.. but nothing so just trying to find anywork atm.


----------



## IanStu

so back from gym....bit boring actualy...not many people seemed to be staring at me, and wasnt doing weights so didnt get chance to pose....so whats going on, ouwt or nowt?


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> :laugh:
> 
> yeah mate signed up with loads of agencies etc.. but nothing so just trying to find anywork atm.


great.. good luck ... 

ok peeps I am now logging off ... gotta go now ..

catch ya' all later

by cya ..


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> so back from gym....bit boring actualy...not many people seemed to be staring at me, and wasnt doing weights so didnt get chance to pose....so whats going on, ouwt or nowt?


haha didnt you keep lifting your tshirt up and tensing your abs in the mirror?

and nowt really.


----------



## solidcecil

cya later rag


----------



## ragahav

hey Ian ...quick hello ..I am leaving..catch ya later ... you have solid for company .....

....

... and more :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha didnt you keep lifting your tshirt up and tensing your abs in the mirror?
> 
> and nowt really.


LOL...guess what...I did...and still no one looked, so gave up in frustration


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:
 

> hey Ian ...quick hello ..I am leaving..catch ya later ... you have solid for company .....
> 
> ....
> 
> ... and more :lol:


hello and goodbye...most of my relations last about that long!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL...guess what...I did...and still no one looked, so gave up in frustration


haha did you go in the shower and relive the frustraion?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha did you go in the shower and relive the frustraion?


thought about it....but this time I was a good boy and just cleaned myself...apparently thats what showers were made for...who knew!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> thought about it....but this time I was a good boy and just cleaned myself...apparently thats what showers were made for...*who knew*!


not me

:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> Don't forget to use protection.
> 
> J


I always do mate...trouble is the proprietory ones only cover the tip so have to have them made to order...its a real burden...but its a cross I have to bear :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I always do mate...trouble is the proprietory ones only cover the tip so have to have them made to order...its a real burden...but its a cross I have to bear :thumbup1:


i dont know what your using? but from what i have seen a thimble should cover you just fine!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i dont know what your using? but from what i have seen a thimble should cover you just fine!


HAHA very amusing...least I dont have a huge belly..like the one you've developed :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> HAHA very amusing...least I dont have a huge belly..like the one you've developed :bounce:


[email protected]!!

im well paranoid about it! :cursing:


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all


----------



## ManOnAMission

I seem to have made it to bronze level so good afternoon to you all......


----------



## Howe

Afternoon!


----------



## Rickski

Pectoral said:


> I seem to have made it to bronze level so good afternoon to you all......


Welcome matey and yes I will admit that I feel for your avy a couple of days ago I was wafting at my screen thinking we had bugs lol:confused1:


----------



## Rickski

Hi there Wowiieee


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all!

my asmtha check up went ok been put on a higher dose of beclazone at 250mgs twice a day instead of 100mgs a day so will see how that goes and for 4 weeks and then another check up, damn these lungs!!!

had bloods and health checked too (waiting on blood results) but health is still in tip top condition so just see what bloods say although im sure they will say exactly the same as they did last month lol!

so all in all a good day for me except the asmtha dosese going up but tbh im not fussed as it will help i believe! :thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Rickski said:


> Welcome matey and yes I will admit that I feel for your avy a couple of days ago I was wafting at my screen thinking we had bugs lol:confused1:


:laugh:.........That bug is currently on 1200mg caffeine, red bull, double dose of sida cordifolia and animal pump, will keep him natural for now!


----------



## IanStu

hello lads...Hwooeieiwoow you've changed your avi....nice one mate


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> my asmtha check up went ok been put on a higher dose of beclazone at 250mgs twice a day instead of 100mgs a day so will see how that goes and for 4 weeks and then another check up, damn these lungs!!!
> 
> had bloods and health checked too (waiting on blood results) but health is still in tip top condition so just see what bloods say although im sure they will say exactly the same as they did last month lol!
> 
> so all in all a good day for me except the asmtha dosese going up but tbh im not fussed as it will help i believe! :thumb:


So there may be hope for you..thats a relief...thought you were a gonna


----------



## BigOak

afternoon all!! how is everyone? im good as im back from work earlier then normal! Woop Woop for me!


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> my asmtha check up went ok been put on a higher dose of beclazone at 250mgs twice a day instead of 100mgs a day so will see how that goes and for 4 weeks and then another check up, damn these lungs!!!
> 
> had bloods and health checked too (waiting on blood results) but health is still in tip top condition so just see what bloods say although im sure they will say exactly the same as they did last month lol!
> 
> so all in all a good day for me except the asmtha dosese going up but tbh im not fussed as it will help i believe! :thumb:


Glad your getting it sorted matey:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> :laugh:.........That bug is currently on 1200mg caffeine, red bull, double dose of sida cordifolia and animal pump, will keep him natural for now!


Lol...yeah best keep him natty...although he does need to grow a bit...so maybe a light cycle...might help him grow his wings


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> So there may be hope for you..thats a relief...thought you were a gonna


 :lol: :lol:

you and me both lol i had to do a spyrometry test (where you have to breath hard into a machine to check lung capacity but you have to do 3x exhaling all air out (i mean all till it hurts and your red in the face) then 3 x exhaling as fast as possible till all airs out again and the first test is without using an inhalor (wasnt aloud for 24 hours before either) so i was sweating breathless and dizzy as fcuk then they dose you up with loads of the solbutamol inhalor till your dizzy again sit you in the waiting room for 20 mins just to put you back through it all again lmfao!

but i have a terrible reading without an inhalor to the point it was the same level as a 70 year old man apparently but after the inhalor its where it should be so thank fcuk for that but i have felt pooped ever since :lol:


----------



## IanStu

C3asar said:


> afternoon all!! how is everyone? im good as im back from work earlier then normal! Woop Woop for me!


afternoon mate...glad to hear youve finished work early...thinking of doing same thing here!


----------



## BigOak

IanStu said:


> afternoon mate...glad to hear youve finished work early...thinking of doing same thing here!


do it mate, u know its for winners! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Glad your getting it sorted matey:thumb:


Thanks Rickski:beer:


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> Lol...yeah best keep him natty...although he does need to grow a bit...so maybe a light cycle...might help him grow his wings


:laugh:.........good point Ian, he keeps asking me why he can't be as solid as cecil, and I said I will get him started with a journal after the summer if no gains are made soon.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> you and me both lol i had to do a spyrometry test (where you have to breath hard into a machine to check lung capacity but you have to do 3x exhaling all air out (i mean all till it hurts and your red in the face) then 3 x exhaling as fast as possible till all airs out again and the first test is without using an inhalor (wasnt aloud for 24 hours before either) so i was sweating breathless and dizzy as fcuk then they dose you up with loads of the solbutamol inhalor till your dizzy again sit you in the waiting room for 20 mins just to put you back through it all again lmfao!
> 
> but i have a terrible reading without an inhalor to the point it was the same level as a 70 year old man apparently but after the inhalor its where it should be so thank fcuk for that but i have felt pooped ever since :lol:


have you always had asmtha.....and does it run in the family


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> :laugh:.........good point Ian, he keeps asking me why he can't be as solid as cecil, and I said I will get him started with a journal after the summer if no gains are made soon.


yeah well cecil aint so solid anymore...this is just between you and me...he's getting a bit of a belly...so I think he's lying low....the shame of it!


----------



## IanStu

C3asar said:


> do it mate, u know its for winners! :thumb: :thumb :


think I'm gonna..for some reason I feel real knackered today


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> have you always had asmtha.....and does it run in the family


it does run in the family but i never had any real problems till january last year when i had a bad chest infection and even after it cleared i was still finding my cardio was rubbish to the point i couldnt catch my breath for nearly an hour after jogging for even ten minutes and my chest used to feel constricted so went to see the docs and they said it was probably poor fitness so i persaveered for months till last september when i got rushed to hospital after collapsing in th gym after a heavy cardio session (my cardio was still not improving) and it was at the hospital they diagnosed late onset asmtha wich apparently the docs should have spotted but were to quick to blame unfitness!

so have been on the salbutamol (blue inhalor = reliever) when required and beclazone (brown inhalor = preventer) morning and evening

and tbh its got a hell of alot better i can now do cardio,heavy lifting and have copious amounts of sex without wheezing and collapsing:beer:

tbh it sounds stupid but im happy it was asmtha because i was more worried i was extrememly unfit but now at least i know im not and its not holding me back at all either


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> it does run in the family but i never had any real problems till january last year when i had a bad chest infection and even after it cleared i was still finding my cardio was rubbish to the point i couldnt catch my breath for nearly an hour after jogging for even ten minutes and my chest used to feel constricted so went to see the docs and they said it was probably poor fitness so i persaveered for months till last september when i got rushed to hospital after collapsing in th gym after a heavy cardio session (my cardio was still not improving) and it was at the hospital they diagnosed late onset asmtha wich apparently the docs should have spotted but were to quick to blame unfitness!
> 
> so have been on the salbutamol (blue inhalor = reliever) when required and beclazone (brown inhalor = preventer) morning and evening
> 
> and tbh its got a hell of alot better i can now do cardio,heavy lifting and have copious amounts of sex without wheezing and collapsing:beer:
> 
> tbh it sounds stupid but im happy it was asmtha because i was more worried i was extrememly unfit but now at least i know im not and its not holding me back at all either


At least you have a condition that is treatable...do u have to have your inhalor with you all the time...and if I got an inhalor would it mean I'd get copiuos amounts of sex :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

afteroon/evening people!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afteroon/evening people!


Hi rob...how r u?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Hi rob...how r u?


not bad thanks mate, just got in from the gym, about to go cook some foooooood :thumbup1: You alrite?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> At least you have a condition that is treatable...do u have to have your inhalor with you all the time...and if I got an inhalor would it mean I'd get copiuos amounts of sex :thumbup1:


lmao you could try it mate i rekon i seem to get told im having sex alot more by the missis as its better to take a puff on the inhalor ten minutes before doing the deed then wait till im breathless lol!

i carry one with me all the time tbh as even if i use it before i go in the gym sometimes on rare occasions i have still had to re'use it due to getting breathless but only if say doing ardious amounts of drop sets or cardio!

:thumb:

you do get idiots in the gym though that say hey mate do you use that inhalor to give you an edge in bodybuilding (some guys do i know of) but i always say no mate i use it for my fcuking asmtha:lol:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> not bad thanks mate, just got in from the gym, about to go cook some foooooood :thumbup1: You alrite?


Yeah doing ok mate!



ryoken said:


> no mate i use it for my fcuking asmtha:lol:


LOL....yeah we have idiots at my gym too.


----------



## Jem

Afternoon boys


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Afternoon boys


Hi Jem...looking gorgeous...how's u?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Afternoon boys


 thats it turn up as im leaving ffs hope alls well Jem will see you later (speak later i mean im not coming round tonight im too busy!)

right speak to you all later im off to cook dinner for the kids,wash up, tidy up -- ohh im domesticated:lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> [email protected]!!
> 
> im well paranoid about it! :cursing:


what happened ??? gonna trade you in for Ry if you have lost that 6 pack boy!


----------



## robisco11

got my chicken and oats, its on babyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hi Jem...looking gorgeous...how's u?


sooooo not looking gorgeous ian I have awoken today to a lovely spot - I just squeezed it ...yum ! :lol: other than that have done legs, had an arguement in the gym [well actually I shouted and he just stood there and took it ....best type !] and came home!

You ???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> what happened ??? gonna trade you in for Ry if you have lost that 6 pack boy!


yeah we'll probably never see him again...I think he's gone off to fat camp or something...apparently (and i'm not exagerating here) he has become vastly obese...poor cecil, probably have to have lyposuction!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> thats it turn up as im leaving ffs hope alls well Jem will see you later (speak later i mean im not coming round tonight im too busy!)
> 
> right speak to you all later im off to cook dinner for the kids,wash up, tidy up -- ohh im domesticated:lol:


aaawww never mind star of the week and Ian will have to do !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> sooooo not looking gorgeous ian I have awoken today to a lovely spot - I just squeezed it ...yum ! :lol: other than that have done legs, had an arguement in the gym [well actually I shouted and he just stood there and took it ....best type !] and came home!
> 
> You ???


i've gotto go home now...but when I get back on I wanna know what u were rowing about in the gym!


----------



## Jem

oh leave me alone ...that's it - gonna have to post legs update in my journal now ...


----------



## robisco11

i wana know too!!!


----------



## WRT

Yo guys, 40 mins of work left yay!


----------



## Jem

what do you do - oh handsome one !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> what do you do - oh handsome one !


Work in an office, i'd rather not say who i work for though:lol: thank you yummy mummy


----------



## Jem

noooo dont like that name !!! I was being extra nice to you because i have been naughty and insensitive....


----------



## Jem

Oh and I was going to say - have you read Joshua's journal - I think you could have similar size to him & his journal is really good !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> noooo dont like that name !!! I was being extra nice to you because i have been naughty and insensitive....


Surely it's better than milf? ok sorry beautiful so the only reason you said it was because your conscience caught up with you! :whistling:

Yeah i read it from time to time, will have a look now!


----------



## Jem

erm nope - smarty pants as well eh ?


----------



## ManOnAMission

yes very rude to call someone a milf.......


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Work in an office, *i'd rather not say who i work for* though:lol: thank you yummy mummy


So its either embarrasing...illegal or pornagraphic...possibly all three

jem what was the argument at the gym about


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> yes very rude to call someone a milf.......


Oy - got my eye on you trouble :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> So its either embarrasing...illegal or pornagraphic...possibly all three
> 
> jem what was the argument at the gym about


sounds like a dream job to me :whistling:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> So its either embarrasing...illegal or pornagraphic...possibly all three
> 
> jem what was the argument at the gym about


Never mind that for the moment - check out the cheeky b*stard on the policewomen thread - but Tom is going to kill him so I feel protected !!!

I commented and repped you before I read the feckin last statement he made about me .... :cursing: then I found it .....cheeky fooker

Love you Tom xx


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> So its either embarrasing...illegal or pornagraphic...possibly all three
> 
> jem what was the argument at the gym about


Lol fine i work in morrisons office:lol: will be quitting soon though!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Never mind that for the moment - check out the cheeky b*stard on the policewomen thread - but Tom is going to kill him so I feel protected !!!
> 
> I commented and repped you before I read the feckin last statement he made about me .... :cursing: then I found it .....cheeky fooker
> 
> Love you Tom xx


Lol no problem my lovely, love you too xx


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Lol fine i work in morrisons office:lol: will be quitting soon though!


niceeeeeee, you get discount on deli meat? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Never mind that for the moment - check out the cheeky b*stard on the policewomen thread - but Tom is going to kill him so I feel protected !!!
> 
> I commented and repped you before I read the feckin last statement he made about me .... :cursing: then I found it .....cheeky fooker
> 
> Love you Tom xx


the guys a right pr**k!!


----------



## Jem

I have repped all of my fine protectors ....


----------



## IanStu

you still havent said what the gym row was...


----------



## Howe

Evening All.. How is everyone?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> I have repped all of my fine protectors ....


Lol i'd love to unleash some of my natty rage on him, what a [email protected], my years of boxing will come in handy when I dislocate his jaw:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Evening All.. How is everyone?


 hey pal, hows it going/?


----------



## WRT

Howiieee said:


> Evening All.. How is everyone?


Evening howiieee, i'm good mate, you?


----------



## bowen86

in work and bored! hows everyone!


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Lol i'd love to unleash some of my natty rage on him, what a [email protected], my years of boxing will come in handy when I dislocate his jaw:thumb:


my monies on Tom...he's just called me an old man...how does he know i'm a man..tosser


----------



## Jem

Jealous person who used to train me has persistently made nasty comments about my lack of progress since I stopped training with them. this is in contradiction to what everyone else says ...its not true - I have done wonders since I trained away from him, both with Paul S & on my own. The reason I stopped training was because he told me via text that he was falling for me !

Today was the last straw because the owner of the gym was telling me how well I was doing, how I was making great progress and that my legs were looking fab etc....anyway this other bloke turned round and told me that the owner was lying, that he was blind and that all he could see on my legs was cellulite.....

Then he hung around like a fly on sh!te while I was trying to do my legs & would not leave me alone ----so I let rip in the end and told him a few home truths in the middle of the gym so that everyone could hear.

It is seriously affecting my training now as he works there - i could complain but not sure if I will - this may have sorted it ....

He comes onto this site as well [never posts] and I want him banned from my page - does this happen if I click ignore ?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Jealous person who used to train me has persistently made nasty comments about my lack of progress since I stopped training with them. this is in contradiction to what everyone else says ...its not true - I have done wonders since I trained away from him, both with Paul S & on my own. The reason I stopped training was because he told me via text that he was falling for me !
> 
> Today was the last straw because the owner of the gym was telling me how well I was doing, how I was making great progress and that my legs were looking fab etc....anyway this other bloke turned round and told me that the owner was lying, that he was blind and that all he could see on my legs was cellulite.....
> 
> Then he hung around like a fly on sh!te while I was trying to do my legs & would not leave me alone ----so I let rip in the end and told him a few home truths in the middle of the gym so that everyone could hear.
> 
> It is seriously affecting my training now as he works there - i could complain but not sure if I will - this may have sorted it ....
> 
> He comes onto this site as well [never posts] and I want him banned from my page - does this happen if I click ignore ?


what a pr**k, i hope you made him look like a complete cnut!! He's obviously bitter because you didnt 'like' him, forget it, he obviously has nothing constructive or truthful to say and he's the one thats ended up looking stupid in front of everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Jealous person who used to train me has persistently made nasty comments about my lack of progress since I stopped training with them. this is in contradiction to what everyone else says ...its not true - I have done wonders since I trained away from him, both with Paul S & on my own. The reason I stopped training was because he told me via text that he was falling for me !
> 
> Today was the last straw because the owner of the gym was telling me how well I was doing, how I was making great progress and that my legs were looking fab etc....anyway this other bloke turned round and told me that the owner was lying, that he was blind and that all he could see on my legs was cellulite.....
> 
> Then he hung around like a fly on sh!te while I was trying to do my legs & would not leave me alone ----so I let rip in the end and told him a few home truths in the middle of the gym so that everyone could hear.
> 
> It is seriously affecting my training now as he works there - i could complain but not sure if I will - this may have sorted it ....
> 
> He comes onto this site as well [never posts] and I want him banned from my page - does this happen if I click ignore ?


wow..jem, sounds like another pr**k..do you attract them or something...hope you've sorted the situation...its hard to train with sfuff like that going on

Yes I think you can click to ignore people..try it and see

And you have made loads of progress..he must be blind


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> hey pal, hows it going/?





WRT said:


> Evening howiieee, i'm good mate, you?


Good stuff. Yeah i'm good cheers.


----------



## Jem

do I attract pricks ??? hmmmm ....yes, all the time !

Thanks Ian baby re progress!

Oh I love you all folks - sooooo emotional pmsl


----------



## Jem

thanks Rob !!! I hope so ...

Hi Bowen and Howwwwiiiieeee [new avvy is great]


----------



## IanStu

thanks for the defence jem on other thread...i'm trying to stay mad...but I keep laughing...i'm useless

Anyway just off to have a beefburger..cheery


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> thanks Rob !!! I hope so ...
> 
> Hi Bowen and Howwwwiiiieeee [new avvy is great]


 :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> thanks for the defence jem on other thread...i'm trying to stay mad...but I keep laughing...i'm useless
> 
> Anyway just off to have a beefburger..cheery


good bye dearest:tongue:


----------



## Jem

byeee darling !


----------



## Gym Bunny

JEM WHO DO I NEED TO KILL!

What utter pr1ck has been upsetting you? Link me to the thread and I will kill the f*cker. It is not on being rude to you.

Ryoken, if you are getting out of breath in sex, put the missus on top and make her do the work problem solved.

How is everyone today? I went back to work for 1/2 a day which destroyed me and got home for a much needed nap at 6pm. Tomorrow I will do my zombie impression....everyone at work seems to think I have swine flu


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> JEM WHO DO I NEED TO KILL!
> 
> What utter pr1ck has been upsetting you? Link me to the thread and I will kill the f*cker. It is not on being rude to you.
> 
> Ryoken, if you are getting out of breath in sex, put the missus on top and make her do the work problem solved.
> 
> How is everyone today? I went back to work for 1/2 a day which destroyed me and got home for a much needed nap at 6pm. Tomorrow I will do my zombie impression....everyone at work seems to think I have swine flu


It was the police woman thread erm let me see ....ended up being quite funny but we're not feckin tellin him that .... :bounce:

Poorly girl ! You must be shattered - have a bubble bath - its my answer to everything xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Ladies and gents, hows things. Sorry to hear you have a nut nut chasin you around Jem, I can give you hand if you need him sorting out, im kinda used to dealing with scummy numpty men!!

Hi GB, just got in from work myself, im shattered.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Evening Ladies and gents, hows things. Sorry to hear you have a nut nut chasin you around Jem, I can give you hand if you need him sorting out, im kinda used to dealing with scummy numpty men!!
> 
> Hi GB, just got in from work myself, im shattered.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x


hey betty, how you doing? just in from work!??!? jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> hey betty, how you doing? just in from work!??!? jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz


Security is usually long hours very boring and dull, and today I got very wet - no dirty comments it rained and I was working outside.

:tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Security is usually long hours very boring and dull, and today* I got very wet* - no dirty comments it rained and I was working outside.
> 
> :tongue:


too easy....il let you off this time :whistling:


----------



## bowen86

nice one rob


----------



## Jem

Hi Betty ! thanks for the offer of killing folk - It's happened a lot today !

I feel loved xx


----------



## bowen86

evening all, whats everyone upto?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Hi Betty ! thanks for the offer of killing folk - It's happened a lot today !
> 
> I feel loved xx


Aaaw group hug lol


----------



## WRT

bowen86 said:


> evening all, whats everyone upto?


Your avi gave me a stalk on


----------



## Jem

Group hugs all about today

Hi bowen wass up ...


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Your avi gave me a stalk on


LMAO I thought you meant the ladies bums but he has changed it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Your avi gave me a stalk on


Haha i was drooling looking at it too pmsl


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone else had anything excitement today???


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Your avi gave me a stalk on


See I was thinking that if it was really him in the avvy he could straight to the top of the list! :lol:


----------



## Jem

how long is this list ???


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> how long is this list ???


Lol what the excitement list, i didnt have any excitement today... crap ey

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

its an excitement list ?

I thought it was Lys' list of men to spank ???


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> its an excitement list ?
> 
> I thought it was Lys' list of men to spank ???


Ha im up for spanking any man with muscles! I have been deprived for a very long time haha


----------



## dan the man

hey all not been on here for a while hows it going


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


> Lol fine i work in morrisons office:lol: will be quitting soon though!





Bettyboo said:


> Anyone else had anything excitement today???


I unblocked the neighbours sewer/drain with a 20 metre black rod, they owe me big time for that - they run a bed & breakfast, when I lifted up that lid I had never smelt anything so rank - great excitement!


----------



## Bettyboo

dan the man said:


> hey all not been on here for a while hows it going


Hello! How is you???


----------



## dan the man

Bettyboo said:


> Hello! How is you???


not too bad trying to find a new car and its doing my head in

and you #???


----------



## Jem

dan the man said:


> hey all not been on here for a while hows it going


*You have neglected us/me Dan - you were my early morning man !!!! *

*where have you been ? * 



Pectoral said:


> I unblocked the neighbours sewer/drain with a 20 metre black rod, they owe me big time for that - they run a bed & breakfast, when I lifted up that lid I had never smelt anything so rank - great excitement!


*Niiiiiiice - no wonder you're such a little b*gger on here then - sticking rods in pooh is not best utilisation of time imo !* :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## dan the man

haha been busy for a while might be back tomoz though how are you


----------



## robisco11

evening dan!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yak unblocking a drain is RANK bleugh, even worse when its someone elses....

Been working and went training this morning, then went for a run from the gym to work.... boring really - oh the excting life i lead


----------



## dan the man

evening how are u today


----------



## Jem

I am fine Dan ....been on here a bit too long today ...my head hurts !

Hallo S of W


----------



## dan the man

Bettyboo said:


> Yak unblocking a drain is RANK bleugh, even worse when its someone elses....
> 
> Been working and went training this morning, then went for a run from the gym to work.... boring really - oh the excting life i lead


haha sounds fun rather you than me lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yak unblocking a drain is RANK bleugh, *even worse when its someone elses....*
> 
> Been working and went training this morning, then went for a run from the gym to work.... boring really - oh the excting life i lead


PMSL I dont think its quite the same as your own fart and someone elses - I think they are all prob just as grim :bounce: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: Funny Betty !x


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I am fine Dan ....been on here a bit too long today ...my head hurts !
> 
> Hallo S of W


arent you on here too long every day Jem


----------



## dan the man

ive had my head in the auto trader for too long today my eyes are just seeing numbers and pictures of cars and my brain is else where


----------



## Bettyboo

I didnt unblock the drain Pectoral did, i just did the boring stuff haha


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> PMSL I dont think its quite the same as your own fart and someone elses - I think they are all prob just as grim :bounce: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: Funny Betty !x


in a strange, perverse, and distgusting way, i wouldnt mind cleaning my own... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

yes Rob - must do some work, train and get an outfit to wear for Friday night tom though !!! you will miss me when I am gone ....


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> *You have neglected us/me Dan - you were my early morning man !!!! *
> 
> *where have you been ? *
> 
> *Niiiiiiice - no wonder you're such a little b*gger on here then - sticking rods in pooh is not best utilisation of time imo !* :bounce: :tongue:


Thanks for the compliment jem :laugh:

The only plus point was I used the right technique and posture, done 8 reps, 3 sets, and got the job done!


----------



## dan the man

haha well i can say i have never unblocked any drain

unlucky for me haha


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> Thanks for the compliment jem :laugh:
> 
> The only plus point was I used the right technique and posture, done 8 reps, 3 sets, and got the job done!


ok so that was funny and made me laugh - you can stay !

he is a keeper guys and gals

Lys - we are having this one too !

Plus he is bronze so we can retain our name :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yes Rob - must do some work, train and get an outfit to wear for Friday night tom though !!! you will miss me when I am gone ....


friday night?

whats going on? and i havnt been infromed, how rudeeee


----------



## ManOnAMission

dan the man said:


> haha well i can say i have never unblocked any drain
> 
> unlucky for me haha


If it happens dan, when you remove the lid, it will be like lifting up a girls skirt and seeing a penis there, you will have a look of disgust and look the other way and be in a state of shock for a few seconds before you make a quick decision.


----------



## Jem

yes - I have a series of dates with bronze regs ....didnt you know ?

if you shave the beard I will consider you ?


----------



## Bettyboo

hmmm a night out is that - whats that again. Last time I went to go out, I got stood up !!! Grrr


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yes - I have a series of dates with bronze regs ....didnt you know ?
> 
> if you shave the beard I will consider you ?


you mean there are others above me!? the beard has already gone iv got my model looks back:cool: but you've missed the boat now!!


----------



## dan the man

Pectoral said:


> If it happens dan, when you remove the lid, it will be like lifting up a girls skirt and seeing a penis there, you will have a look of disgust and look the other way and be in a state of shock for a few seconds before you make a quick decision.


haha thanks for the heads up now i no what im letting myself in for


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> hmmm a night out is that - whats that again. Last time I went to go out, I got stood up !!! Grrr


a bronze member would never stand anyone up, FACT!

:thumb:


----------



## dan the man

^^^^ true


----------



## Jem

I dont want to go out .....but its a friends b day and I promised I would about 2 months ago- she rang yesterday to remind me it was on friday ........OMG - do not want to go out

- I will spend obscene amount of money on clothes.shoes.makeup for 1 night out

- I will indulge in alcohol

- I will dance like a fool

- I will flirt all night

- I will offend someone

- I will hate myself in the morning when I wake up with a hangover and cannot train

I dont want to drink --- this is my mission


----------



## dan the man

right im off see u all later

and maybe u jem in the morning haha


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> you mean there are others above me!? the beard has already gone iv got my model looks back:cool: but you've missed the boat now!!


Now dont be like that - we are all meeting up together soon & it will be fabulous !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

dan the man said:


> right im off see u all later
> 
> and maybe u jem in the morning haha


Bye Dan - dont be a stranger !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem....we only live once. Go out have fun. Remember whatever you do is right and therefore have no shame or regrets. That's what I do...and 90% of the time I manage that. Besides which, anything I cannot remember did not happen 

As for my list it seems to be getting longer by the day


----------



## Bettyboo

dan the man said:


> right im off see u all later


byeee x


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Now dont be like that - we are all meeting up together soon & it will be fabulous !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 has that actually been arranged yet? or is it a work in progress?


----------



## Jem

Ok well I am going and I am going to be good perhaps !

Probably do me the world of good anyway - bit of a knees up

Funny thing about this training malarkey is that you never feel like you look your best - well me anyway ....even though I look miles better than I used to - I just see what needs improving all the time ----psycho ???


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> has that actually been arranged yet? or is it a work in progress?


WIP

no thats not an offer - get on the list ....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> WIP
> 
> no thats not an offer - get on the list ....


thought so..


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Ok well I am going and I am going to be good perhaps !
> 
> Probably do me the world of good anyway - bit of a knees up
> 
> Funny thing about this training malarkey is that you never feel like you look your best - well me anyway ....even though I look miles better than I used to - I just see what needs improving all the time ----psycho ???


I totally agree im like that since I started training, I always want to improve. Not that I thought I was any good before hand though :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

bit off topic

but

has anyone got a link to a decent site where i can minimize a pic?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> ok so that was funny and made me laugh - you can stay !
> 
> he is a keeper guys and gals
> 
> Lys - we are having this one too !
> 
> Plus he is bronze so we can retain our name :bounce: :bounce:


Thanks for letting me stay Jem - (we all know whos boss around here)!


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> Thanks for letting me stay Jem - (*we all know whos boss around here*)!


yeh we do.....but i dont like to boast about it!


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> bit off topic
> 
> but
> 
> has anyone got a link to a decent site where i can minimize a pic?


Here you go you can download this, its fab x

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Here you go you can download this, its fab x
> 
> http://picasa.google.com/


thanks alot :thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> bit off topic
> 
> but
> 
> has anyone got a link to a decent site where i can minimize a pic?


Picasa is great, as is http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> thanks alot :thumb:


YOur most welcome x


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yeh we do.....but i dont like to boast about it!


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Falcone

Hows it going people?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Falcone!


----------



## robisco11

evening, i hope you've come to liven the place up, its getting quiet...


----------



## Bettyboo

Jeez im bored....


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Jeez im bored....


sameeeeeeee, wheres everyone goneeeee?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> sameeeeeeee, wheres everyone goneeeee?


hmm pehaps they playing hide n seek, or maybe they got a life not like us :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> hmm pehaps they playing hide n seek, or maybe they got a life not like us :tongue:


no way, they dont have lives UK-M!!

nearly time for big brother, im excited, which i find slightly sad and worrying :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> no way, they dont have lives UK-M!!
> 
> nearly time for big brother, im excited, which i find slightly sad and worrying :whistling:


Oh deary, I have never watched it. Can think of better things to be doing :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Oh deary, I have never watched it. Can think of better things to be doing :whistling:


yeah, talking to sad big brother addicts on UKM (sorry rob) :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> yeah, talking to sad big brother addicts on UKM (sorry rob) :thumb:


fcuk it im going to rep you for being a cheeky cnut :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> yeah, talking to sad big brother addicts on UKM (sorry rob) :thumb:


hahahaha are there a few.... is thats why its quiet


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> fcuk it im going to rep you for being a cheeky cnut :thumbup1:


cheers boss :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

im off guys BB is my God and i must go worship!

laterzzzzzz


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> im off guys BB is my God and i must go worship!
> 
> laterzzzzzz


Shouldnt it be your body your worshiping or the gym lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Shouldnt it be your body your worshiping or the gym lol


and BB :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> and BB :tongue:


Thats just wrong lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> hahahaha are there a few.... is thats why its quiet


(they aren't as brave as rob to admit to it)..............back in an hour


----------



## IanStu

Evening children.....what have I missed...been any fights....yet again I can't find any mention of my name...your conversations must have been exceedingly dull..


----------



## Bettyboo

evening Ianstu how is you


----------



## IanStu

OK...had a bit of a boring evening watching sh1te on the tv....how r u..and just call me Ian!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> OK...had a bit of a boring evening watching sh1te on the tv....how r u..and just call me Ian!


Lol ok Ian, same just watching ****e on tv, trying to find a man on a dating site haha but most are numpties and fat lol


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol ok Ian, same just watching ****e on tv, trying to find a man on a dating site haha but most are numpties and fat lol


cool...have you ever met anyone off those dating sites...


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol ok Ian, same just watching ****e on tv, trying to find a man on a dating site haha but most are numpties and fat lol


Fancy a date?


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Fancy a date?


Chancer :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Fancy a date?


Haha you would b buggered if I said yes lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Nope not yet i got stood up last week grrr


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha you would b buggered if I said yes lol


Why? You might get buggered afterwards


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Nope not yet i got stood up last week grrr


Which dating site are you using? muscle worship?


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Why? You might get buggered afterwards


lol...i was just about to type something similar,,beat me to it


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Why? You might get buggered afterwards


Haha nope I don't think soo, nothing goes there :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey peeps!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey peeps!


Hey beautiful...how ru?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Amazon x


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Which dating site are you using? muscle worship?


Haha no Plenty of Fish...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Ian and Bettyboo!

I'm good thanks, full of smiles for some reason tonight!

Anythng interesting happening in the thread tonight


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone im back!

how are we all?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oohhh Bettyboo look up Modelmale1974 - he is hilarious, such a pretentious little sh1t me and some friends were haveing a chuckle over him the othe day


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Ian and Bettyboo!
> 
> I'm good thanks, full of smiles for some reason tonight!
> 
> Anythng interesting happening in the thread tonight


Im looking on a dating site for a beast of a man, but most of them are too thin or too fat... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Im looking on a dating site for a beast of a man, but most of them are too thin or too fat... :whistling:


well that rules cecil out...its a bit of a secret so hushh...but hes developed a huge bellygut....don't tell him I told u!


----------



## Nitrolen

........... I'm not a beast of a man - but I do allright.......unlike IanStu........pussy


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well that rules cecil out...its a bit of a secret so hushh...but hes developed a huge bellygut....don't tell him I told u!


OI! iv still got abs they just stick out abit now!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oohhh Bettyboo look up Malemodel1974 - he is hilarious, such a pretentious little sh1t me and some friends were haveing a chuckle over him the othe day


lol ok ill let you know what I think pmsl - cant find him oh well lol


----------



## IanStu

Nitrolen said:


> ........... I'm not a beast of a man - but I do allright


you look familiar in your avi...can't place it...are you the youngest one from the nolans?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Im looking on a dating site for a beast of a man, but most of them are too thin or too fat... :whistling:


I'd like a nice beast of a man too - they are so hard to come by


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT if I can't find anything by next week, I might take you up on your offer. Oh I don;t do married though lol


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'd like a nice beast of a man too - they are so hard to come by


errr HELLO!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty is is Modelmale 1974 I typed it wrong the first time!


----------



## WRT

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty is is Modelmale 1974 I typed it wrong the first time!


I bet he takes it up the sh1tter:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'd like a nice beast of a man too - they are so hard to come by


I know the talent is rubbish where I live, only one guy i have seen in the gym but he is a bit short, wont be any good when I have heels on I;m 5 8" without heels :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty is is Modelmale 1974 I typed it wrong the first time!


LMFAO hahahaha

http://www.plentyoffish.com/member11661050.htm

http://pics.plentyoffish.com/thumbnails/59/65/Bristol_matchmaking_45660614.jpg


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> errr HELLO!


 :wink:



WRT said:


> I bet he takes it up the sh1tter:thumbup1:


HHmmm I'm not sure, wouldn't surprise me too much!

His statement - hope I don't get in trouble for the copy and paste job! :innocent:

Only been on here a short while, but already I am overwhelmed by the response. If you message me and I do not reply, I just don't fancy you. If I do, I will reply. Shallow yes, but you are only looking at me because you find me attractive. Sorry but we all have preferences and standards!

I do like a nice pair of legs, and a decent pair of breasts is always a bonus lol. I don't do ugly, stupid or poor people, and definitely no slappers or desperate trollops. Have some respect, if not for yourself, at least for me!

Some of you seem to have overlooked this, I do not do ugly people.

Before you do message me, and I know you want to lol, just ask yourself one simple question. Why on earth would someone like me be interested in someone like you?

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

pmsl...brilliant..gotta be a wind up!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :wink:
> 
> HHmmm I'm not sure, wouldn't surprise me too much!
> 
> His statement - hope I don't get in trouble for the copy and paste job! :innocent:
> 
> Only been on here a short while, but already I am overwhelmed by the response. If you message me and I do not reply, I just don't fancy you. If I do, I will reply. Shallow yes, but you are only looking at me because you find me attractive. Sorry but we all have preferences and standards!
> 
> I do like a nice pair of legs, and a decent pair of breasts is always a bonus lol. I don't do ugly, stupid or poor people, and definitely no slappers or desperate trollops. Have some respect, if not for yourself, at least for me!
> 
> Some of you seem to have overlooked this, I do not do ugly people.
> 
> Before you do message me, and I know you want to lol, just ask yourself one simple question. Why on earth would someone like me be interested in someone like you?
> 
> :lol:


He is definately up his own ****, so he prob does take it up there from other people :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Miss Boo I'm 6ft without shows  seems to out the fear of God into some men


----------



## solidcecil

er hello im single!! :thumb:


----------



## Nitrolen

IanStu said:


> you look familiar in your avi...can't place it...are you the youngest one from the nolans?


....only joking mate :thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> He is definately up his own ****, so he prob does take it up there from other people :lol:


from guys and girls? - that black rod i used earlier may be of some interest to modelmale..


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Miss Boo I'm 6ft without shows  seems to out the fear of God into some men


Hehe nice one hun!! :thumbup1: And so they should tremble... and kneel down in respect hahaha


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> from guys and girls? - that black rod i used earlier may be of some interest to modelmale..


Lol send him a message and see if he is interested in your big black rod....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

No he means it! I did message him to tell him how hilarious he sound and the git messaged me back asking for my name and number so we could hook up when is next in my area! So I told him to grab a mitt and catch a clue, no thanks


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> er hello im single!! :thumb:


I thought you and Ian had a nit of a thing going on - or am I getting confused:confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I thought you and Ian had a nit of a thing going on - or am I getting confused:confused1:


na hes just my bit on the side if i cant find anyone else i give him a call.


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> na hes just my bit on the side if i cant find anyone else i give him a call.


Lol he is seconds, i wouldnt put up with that


----------



## Bettyboo

Amzon, lewlew200 , he is fit but loves himself....He was a fcuk buddy lol his pics aint up at the moment though lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Has everyone gone to bed???


----------



## solidcecil

not me


----------



## bowen86

nore me.................... yet


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening all lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

still here - my computer is on a super go slow!


----------



## solidcecil

just thougt i would mention that my legs are so so painful!

stood at the bus stop eirlier and they kept giving way! some bloke turns to me and says are you alright mate! :lol:

was well imbarised!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> just thougt i would mention that my legs are so so painful!
> 
> stood at the bus stop eirlier and they kept giving way! some bloke turns to me and says are you alright mate! :lol:
> 
> was well imbarised!


Lol I would offer to rub them better for you, but your too far away...:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I would offer to rub them better for you, but your too far away...:laugh:


yes please! 

you can be here in a few hours :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

tut tut tut what are all you lot still doing up??? dont you know sleep deprivation is detrimental to your health and muscle building lmao, well im fcuked then as i never seem to get the full 8 hrs but hey we try,

how are all you good looking folk tonight?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi good ta, lol i dont sleep much either...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm a night owl too!

Cecil - will run you a hot bath if you like


----------



## solidcecil

what do we think about my new avi?

better or not?

honest answers on a postcard


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> what do we think about my new avi?
> 
> better or not?
> 
> honest answers on a postcard


Nice nipples:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm a night owl too!
> 
> Cecil - will run you a hot bath if you like


sounds great. big enough for two?or three?or four?


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Nice nipples:thumbup1:


cheers i quite like them


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> sounds great. big enough for two?or three?or four?


Big enough for two - with enough bubbles I think we could fit a couple more in! Well it'd be fun trying in any case!


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Big enough for two - with enough bubbles I think we could fit a couple more in! Well it'd be fun trying in any case!


sounds great! will be over in a bit hunn:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Big enough for two - with enough bubbles I think we could fit a couple more in! Well it'd be fun trying in any case!


Oooh bubbles lol who is gonna dive fort the soap????


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> what do we think about my new avi?
> 
> better or not?
> 
> honest answers on a postcard


 with that new avy you can get your ar5e round mine and run me a bath pronto im in love:bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty with all this man love flying round I don't think we'll get a look in!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty with all this man love flying round I don't think we'll get a look in!


Lol Damn shame... WRT il'l take you up on your offer if you got now on lmao :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> with that new avy you can get your ar5e round mine and run me a bath pronto im in love:bounce:


yeah k sorry love have changed it back. perfer this one :thumbup1:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty with all this man love flying round I don't think we'll get a look in!


haha dont worry we will be willing to experiment with the female kind aswel if we have to!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah k sorry love have changed it back. perfer this one :thumbup1:
> 
> haha dont worry we will be willing to experiment with the female kind aswel if we have to!


thats it i was going to mention you in the who would you kiss thread but now im just gonna stick to the fact im not kissing no one till i get romance and a meal:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> thats it i was going to mention you in the who would you kiss thread but now im just gonna stick to the fact im not kissing no one till i get romance and a meal:lol:


yeah i was wating to hear my name in there! i was going to say you aswel but no not anymore!

HUMPH!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol Damn shame... WRT il'l take you up on your offer if you got now on lmao :thumbup1:


As long as I can smash your pasty all night afterwards you have a deal:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah i was wating to hear my name in there! i was going to say you aswel but no not anymore!
> 
> HUMPH!


ahhh poo looks like we will have to rely on Ian to mention both of us:bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> As long as I can smash your pasty all night afterwards you have a deal:thumbup1: :lol:


how very romantic. :thumb:

can you give me some tips please Hitch!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> As long as I can smash your pasty all night afterwards you have a deal:thumbup1: :lol:


Ha your still lurking... hmm ill think about it :whistling:

ok :tongue:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> how very romantic. :thumb:
> 
> can you give me some tips please Hitch!


Treat em mean keep em keen



Bettyboo said:


> Ha your still lurking... hmm ill think about it :whistling:
> 
> ok :tongue:


Haha yay! :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

concider yourselves all kissed from me!


----------



## solidcecil

im off anyways goodnight people

sweet dreams x


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> im off anyways goodnight people
> 
> sweet dreams x


Good night thanks for the kiss and did i mention you taste like the whole bronze thread has kissed you!! :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Night sleep well xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Goodnight cecil x


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## dan the man

morning all how r we


----------



## Gym Bunny

B1oody hell the thread is on heat! Summer has definitely arrived. :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> B1oody hell the thread is on heat! Summer has definitely arrived. :bounce:


Good Morning ladies and gents!! im being daring im wearing little sorts to the gym.... :whistling: well it is summer after all!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!


----------



## IanStu

Morning folks...have any of you actualy been to bed?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> Morning folks...have any of you actualy been to bed?


I managed to get four hours of blissful slumber - was nice


----------



## bowen86

morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_MMA

morning all


----------



## IanStu

Hi Dave, Hi Bowen...suns shining here...pitty I'm stuck at work...just wanna get out in it!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Bowen, morning Dave!

Does anyone have any mischief planned for today?


----------



## IanStu

well I might have a kitkat with my coffee....you only live once, thats what I say!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ian you're a wild one! Enjoy it!


----------



## bowen86

im in work too, i got two choices.

1. go for a 5 mile run after work with my colleagues?

or

2. go to the gym and hit the weights?


----------



## IanStu

bowen86 said:


> im in work too, i got two choices.
> 
> 1. go for a 5 mile run after work with my colleagues?
> 
> or
> 
> 2. go to the gym and hit the weights?


that would be an easy choice for me.....it'd hit the gym


----------



## Jem

Morning all ! what's going down in the hood bloods ?


----------



## Jem

ah look at the tags ! ian beale pmsl ! mmm I am wub worthy - I wub wubs !


----------



## bowen86

edited tag


----------



## IanStu

who put the ian beal tag???????


----------



## IanStu

oh sorry forgot to say...morning Jem


----------



## Jem

bowen86 said:


> edited tag


pmsl :bounce: :tongue: :bounce: ....you should stay here Bowen !!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> who put the ian beal tag???????


*I thought it was you ??? some funny one anyway * :thumb:



IanStu said:


> oh sorry forgot to say...morning Jem


 *morning light of my life ! *


----------



## Goose

Morning boys and girls.


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Morning boys and girls.


Goose You're back...how were your hols...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gooose!!!!  You're back! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Morning boys and girls.


yoohoo -got a sexy tan goosey ? did you and your girl enjoy yourselves and did you announce cuba????? cmon spill....


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Goose You're back...how were your hols...


Awesome mate! had a great time just feeling the tiredness now :thumb:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Gooose!!!!  You're back! :bounce:


Hey chick how you been keeping??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good little one! Like Jem says spill the beans! x


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> yoohoo -got a sexy tan goosey ? did you and your girl enjoy yourselves and did you announce cuba????? cmon spill....


Yeah gone quite dark! had a wicked time just spent far to much money!!

Cuba has been announced, she burst out crying as she was so stunned/happy.. :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Hi there bronze bandits - looks like there is lots of love and happiness in this thread? have you lot been on the weed?....or are you just happy people!


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Hi there bronze bandits - looks like there is lots of love and happiness in this thread? have you lot been on the weed?....or are you just happy people!


yup...been on the weed


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> yup...been on the weed


I knew that would be the case from you Ian!


----------



## ragahav

Hey everyone .....how is everybody doing ..


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> Hey everyone .....how is everybody doing ..


hey you, how was the exams ?????????????????


----------



## clairey.h

and to everyone else.............howdy yall :cowboy:

what have I missed tried to catch up but to be honest I dont have all day....................lol :whistling:

nice to see bob and goose........ :thumb:

oh and has everyone seen my sig......I will change it if she asks me nicely......very nicely that is....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

claire I can see you - you know !


----------



## ManOnAMission

clairey.h - that sig is quite annoying, can you get rid of it.


----------



## Goose

Hey Claire!


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> hey you, how was the exams ?????????????????


Hey Claire... me fine how are you ..great avvy ( sems you have also caught in the movement of avvy change  )

Exam went great, now the examiner must agree with me ..hopefully he will ..result will be out in next 10-15 days ...


----------



## ragahav

Hey Goosey, how are you ...stomach better (I mean it was long time back so I hope you now fine as fettle  )


----------



## bowen86

nice sig! lol and your avi!


----------



## D_MMA

welcome back goose mate. that diets doing me some good !

morning ian, WA, jem everyone else


----------



## D_MMA

and hi claire too - not to leeave u out, n rag!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good little one! Like Jem says spill the beans! x


Hey WA long time ... what have you been upto


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> and hi claire too - not to leeave u out, n rag!


Hey Dave ... how are you ,...


----------



## ragahav

Jem where are you :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone theres been like 50pages since last night so whats happened?


----------



## clairey.h

Pectoral said:


> clairey.h - that sig is quite annoying, can you get rid of it.


uuuummmmmmmmmm NO :tongue:


----------



## scout

im still a bronzer and proud, just been busy!!!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

bowen86 said:


> nice sig! lol and your avi!


aaawwwww thank you kind sir :blush:


----------



## solidcecil

whats everyone up to today? working away?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone theres been like 50pages since last night so whats happened?


I missed your new avi last night...I heard talk of nipples....I wanna see...I wanna see :clap:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I missed your new avi last night...I heard talk of nipples....I wanna see...I wanna see :clap:


haha k il give you a little peak at it. wait a sec


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> I missed your new avi last night...I heard talk of nipples....I wanna see...I wanna see :clap:


ohhhhhh you changed your back.............bring back the camera on the head, the silly hat and that all important smile


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> haha k il give you a little peak at it. wait a sec


holding my breath :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so hurry..................


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> whats everyone up to today? working away?


Tried (and failed) to get claire to remove that annoying sig...the...:laugh:

Just about to head to the gym for a legs day, and my second session fuelled by animal m stak!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Tried (and failed) to get claire to remove that annoying sig...the...:laugh:
> 
> Just about to head to the gym for a legs day, and my second session fuelled by animal m stak!


haha i quite like the sig! :thumbup1:

yeah sounds good mate i got back later.

you taking the red tab yeah?


----------



## clairey.h

Pectoral said:


> Tried (and failed) to get claire to remove that annoying sig...the...:laugh:
> 
> Just about to head to the gym for a legs day, and my second session fuelled by animal m stak!


well you can try..................lol

if jem asks then I will remove but so far today I have had 4 people say they love it to one who hates it...........that would be you my dear :lol: :lol: :lol:

and it makes me smile, there is someone out there who does more clueless things than me........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> welcome back goose mate. that diets doing me some good !
> 
> morning ian, WA, jem everyone else


Good mate, whats the latest?


----------



## ManOnAMission

I'm going for the red tab.....I also took some caffeine and sida cordifolia this morning, needed a little boost!

Do you do much leg work yourself?


----------



## IanStu

cecil....pheewwww nice avi mate...now I remember why I fell for you in the first place :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> I'm going for the red tab.....I also took some caffeine and sida cordifolia this morning, needed a little boost!
> 
> Do you do much leg work yourself?


cool

yeah love legs mate mine just grow stupidly.

ent you been reading my journal tutut!

i got 3new pbs on monday for legs


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> cecil....pheewwww nice avi mate...now I remember why I fell for you in the first place :thumb:


 :thumbup1: :wub:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> ohhhhhh you changed your back.............bring back the camera on the head, the silly hat and that all important smile


yeah I got fed up looking at my idiotic grinning face.....looking miserable is more my thing!


----------



## ManOnAMission

clairey.h said:


> well you can try..................lol
> 
> if jem asks then I will remove but so far today I have had 4 people say they love it to one who hates it...........that would be you my dear :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and it makes me smile, there is someone out there who does more clueless things than me........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


(jem is a little scatty at times)...but I would never say that to her :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah I got fed up looking at my idiotic grinning face.....looking miserable is more my thing!


yeah suits ya better. looks more natural!


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> cecil....pheewwww nice avi mate...now I remember why I fell for you in the first place :thumb:


lol I had to do a double take, didnt think it twas the same fella........your other one is kinda scary and thats saying something from me, have a look at my hubsters avi.......... :lol: :lol:

keep this one.................its much nicer :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> cool
> 
> yeah love legs mate mine just grow stupidly.
> 
> ent you been reading my journal tutut!
> 
> i got 3new pbs on monday for legs


I wasn't paying much attention to the stats, more your bulging belly mate :lol:

.......no, its good motivation when you set a PB, if all goes well, by the end of the year I will start a journal.

Last night I done some hindu squats and my thighs are feeling a little strained! so am thinking could do 30 minutes on the rower and just a light weights workout, unless the animal takes over.


----------



## clairey.h

Pectoral said:


> (jem is a little scatty at times)...but I would never say that to her :laugh:


aaahhhhhhh Ive said worse, she can take it........... :lol: :lol: :lol:

love you really jemster :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah suits ya better. looks more natural!


lol it is....in fact I rarely smile...it actualy hurts my face when I do!


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> yeah suits ya better. looks more natural!


by that you mean grumpy g1t....lol dont need to sweeten your words, he knows what you mean.................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi all, i had to pop back home after training, left my blady licence behind had to come back and get it grr.

Did back today, some stupid foreign numpty, was very rude and knocked me when I was doing my pull downs frigging idiot, he could have waited or gone round the other way!! Soo rude it made me a bit annoyed, so i scowled at him and cussed under my breath.... glad i got that off my chest. Right I now have to go to work. Have a good one everyone x


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> I wasn't paying much attention to the stats, more your bulging belly mate :lol:
> 
> .......no, its good motivation when you set a PB, if all goes well, by the end of the year I will start a journal.
> 
> Last night I done some hindu squats and my thighs are feeling a little strained! so am thinking could do 30 minutes on the rower and just a light weights workout, unless the animal takes over.


cheers [email protected]! :cursing:

and yeah my legs were the worst they have ever been yesturday! couldnt even stand up without them giving way! lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello again people. I is back at work....bleeeeurgh! Still new office mates who rock and will be killing phytoplankton later so everything is good. Ahhh. Happy days.

To however said they took sida...does it really do anything for you? Does bug all for me. Not that I can take it anymore as competing athletes aren't allowed to. Still expressos do the job. :bounce:

Oh and I have my very own perving thread in the AL!!! Yipppppeeeee


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello again people. I is back at work....bleeeeurgh! Still new office mates who rock and will be killing phytoplankton later so everything is good. Ahhh. Happy days.
> 
> To however said they took sida...does it really do anything for you? Does bug all for me. Not that I can take it anymore as competing athletes aren't allowed to. Still expressos do the job. :bounce:
> 
> Oh and I have my very own perving thread in the AL!!! Yipppppeeeee


Killing phytoplankton....yeahhhh my very favourite thing...i'm jealous :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Killing phytoplankton....yeahhhh my very favourite thing...i'm jealous :bounce:


liar!

we all know your favourate thing involes a shower and a tube of lube!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello again people. I is back at work....bleeeeurgh! Still new office mates who rock and will be killing phytoplankton later so everything is good. Ahhh. Happy days.
> 
> To however said they took sida...does it really do anything for you? Does bug all for me. Not that I can take it anymore as competing athletes aren't allowed to. Still expressos do the job. :bounce:
> 
> Oh and I have my very own perving thread in the AL!!! Yipppppeeeee


Bunny, you will have to remember me in future, as I don't fancy being called "whoever":laugh:........only been taking it for two days now, I took two pills yesterday and didn't feel any real buzz.......i remember the first time I took 400mg caffeine just before I worked out, and I was like an energizer bunny for hours! but possibly my body gets used to the effect quickly as even now with taking caffeine it doesnt seem to do much anymore!

The ingredients are also meant to help with cutting, so im going to use the 60 tabs over a month and see if i get any benefits.


----------



## Joshua

> Killing phytoplankton....yeahhhh my very favourite thing...i'm jealous


A lot more socially acceptable than mammals too. Bonus.

J


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> cheers [email protected]! :cursing:
> 
> and yeah my legs were the worst they have ever been yesturday! couldnt even stand up without them giving way! lol


thanks for the compliment mate :laugh:

not sure if you have tried this, but light cardio a day after a legs workout does help with the recovery, just get on your shorts, top off, go for a jog round the streets and you never know what will come from that..


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> thanks for the compliment mate :laugh:
> 
> not sure if you have tried this, but light *cardio* a day after a legs workout does help with the recovery, just get on your shorts, top off, go for a jog round the streets and you never know what will come from that..


cardio?? im confused:confused1:

im not down with these young kids speak, does this mean real hevy lifting?

:confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ragahav said:


> Hey WA long time ... what have you been upto


I've not been up to a lot - still waiting for my Unis to get back to me and let me know if they want me! Fingers and toes are crossed. Are you all sorted now?



solidcecil said:


> whats everyone up to today? working away?


Working, I'm designing logos and it has become very apparent that I am not a graphic designer - I can't get the image that is in my minds eye on the computer.



IanStu said:


> I missed your new avi last night...I heard talk of nipples....I wanna see...I wanna see :clap:


More with the boy love!! :confused1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> cardio?? im confused:confused1:
> 
> im not down with these young kids speak, does this mean real hevy lifting?
> 
> :confused1:


 :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Last year I took sida cordifolia with Nutri sports cut and burn and I'm sure it helped me lean out - made me sweat buckets in the gym - it's how I got my sweaty @rse nickname :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Last year I took sida cordifolia with Nutri sports cut and burn and I'm sure it helped me lean out - made me sweat buckets in the gym - it's how I got my sweaty @rse nickname :lol:


im in love :wub:

:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> im in love :wub:
> 
> :lol:


Haha hush you!! It was only really after spinning when the sweat ran down my back, I never joined the sweaty crotch brigade!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WA has noted she is not really doing herself any favours and shall now be quiet!


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha hush you!! It was only really after spinning when the sweat ran down my back, I never joined the sweaty crotch brigade!
> 
> WA has noted she is not really doing herself any favours and shall now be quiet!


pmsl. i love a nice sweaty back! :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## D_MMA

bloody hell this threads back to life eh

had a fair busy monring me done alot. time for meal 3 tho. 

hit a new PB yest on lat pulldowns last night and have felt mega strong this week.

2 new PB's in 1 week!


----------



## Goose

Talking about sweating! you should have seen me in Spain! It was a nightmare


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done Dave :thumb:

I've just noticed the tag at the bottom of the screen - how long have they been there?

WRT's made me choke on an almond :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Talking about sweating! you should have seen me in Spain! It was a nightmare


get some holiday pics up...or we don't believe a word of it!


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> bloody hell this threads back to life eh
> 
> had a fair busy monring me done alot. time for meal 3 tho.
> 
> hit a new PB yest on lat pulldowns last night and have felt mega strong this week.
> 
> 2 new PB's in 1 week!


well dona mate, good going i love new pbs.

gona try for one on dealift later. shal see how it goes


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> get some holiday pics up...or we don't believe a word of it!


Haha ok wil do&#8230; currently at work and have no access to photos.. Or if you have facebook I may have been tagged in a few on there who knows!!

Portugal in 3 weeks


----------



## Bettyboo

IM doing a sneaky in work lol took my laptop with me seen as there is no one in the pool as of yet haha.


----------



## D_MMA

solidcecil said:


> well dona mate, good going i love new pbs.
> 
> gona try for one on dealift later. shal see how it goes


good look bro!


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> good look bro!


cheers mate. going to try and get my mate to do a vid of it for me. just so i can see what my form is like and show to show my other mate because he dont belive me that i can deadlift 2x my bw


----------



## IanStu

well i'm going to gym in a minute....spose to be resting arm this week, but i'm so bored with that...so gonna try and do shoulders today...i'll need someone to lift the weights into position then I should be OK...always plenty of my disciples around trying to please me so shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well i'm going to gym in a minute....spose to be resting arm this week, but i'm so bored with that...so gonna try and do shoulders today...i'll need someone to lift the weights into position then I should be OK...always plenty of my disciples around trying to please me so shouldnt be a problem.


haha yeah k have a good one and be safe! :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've not been up to a lot - still waiting for my Unis to get back to me and let me know if they want me! Fingers and toes are crossed. Are you all sorted now?


Wish you that you get results beyond your expectation ...as for me well not sorted completely but ya more clarity about the situation...I am waiting for the visa doc of one of the univ to arrive if it does not arrives on time then I will let go that univ and try with Illinois one ..if US visa doesn't come through for any reason then will opt for Denmark


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah k have a good one and be safe! :thumb:


Hey solid, new avvy looking good man ....


----------



## ragahav

off to my meal ...will catch you all later...cya


----------



## Goose

Training tonight but oh boy am I tired!!


----------



## badger

Thought i'd best reappear, not posted in ages p1ssing work, get's in the way of everything lol. How is everyone ? just been trying to sift through the pages (fook me). How was the Hol and the missus's b.day Goose ?

How's Jem ? good i hope, see the smut fest shows no signs of slowing down. 

Fingers crossed for exam results Miss WA.

Good to see you back Rag, i'll pm you later when i get back from gym.

The gremlins gone Ry, catch up with you soon :beer:

Where's Clairey ? she lurking about still ?

To the other new (well not new, but new to me cos i've been a lazy get and not posted) hopefully catch up with you and rejoin the madness. :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

im restin tonight - well i say that but im on the doors 7.30 till 12.30 then back in work at 7am tomorrow then doors tomorrow night 7.30pm till 6AM!, same again sat night!


----------



## IanStu

so back from gym....what a fcuk up.....tried doing shoulders with my arm injury, couldnt do 1 press, managed to do lateral raises ok and shrugs, but thats about it...gutted...so spent rest of time doing cardio :crying:


----------



## D_MMA

best to keep restin it ian - dont wanna make it worse and be out for longer!


----------



## ryoken

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

i home again wahoo time to party by having a nice healthy cod and sweet potato dinner!

how is everyone??

did any of you miss me?


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> best to keep restin it ian - dont wanna make it worse and be out for longer!


Yeah I know..but i'm crap at resting...I'm expecting divine intervention will cure it at any moment :thumbup1:



ryoken said:


> :
> 
> did any of you miss me?


No :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Yeah I know..but i'm crap at resting...I'm expecting divine intervention will cure it at any moment :thumbup1:
> 
> No :bounce:


thats it then im going to sulk in the corner whilst jelching myself:cursing: :cursing:

what have you done to your arm exactly Ian???

as i havent been able to over head press for 4 weeks but its due to a shoulder probs wich sends a shooting pain down my right arm and was told just to rest but i would rather train round it tbh


----------



## Jem

Missed me ?


----------



## D_MMA

Jem your always missed


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Missed me ?


NO i didnt!

but then nobody missed me so im sulking but in reality i may have missed you a teeny bit


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thats it then im going to sulk in the corner whilst jelching myself:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> what have you done to your arm exactly Ian???
> 
> as i havent been able to over head press for 4 weeks but its due to a shoulder probs wich sends a shooting pain down my right arm and was told just to rest but i would rather train round it tbh


one day a couple of weeks back had a blinding pain in my elbow while doing dips....has got worse ever since but I've carried on training, thus making it even worserer (not a word but cant think of proper one)....have come to the point now where it is pretty useless..cant even pick up a cup of tea...the pain is too great....was planning to rest it this week for the first time, but got bored so tried shoulders today...nearly made me cry..but I still had to look tough infront of all the admiring gym goers who look upto me as though i'd just stepped off mount olympus....so not sure what to do now


----------



## Rickski

Hi troops how are we all.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Missed me ?


Yes I did...nobodys insulted me for at least 5 mins...was starting to get worried!


----------



## Jem

ooh dont all rush at once

you know being insulted is your all time fave thing - now if we couple that with the lube and a shower .....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> one day a couple of weeks back had a blinding pain in my elbow while doing dips....has got worse ever since but I've carried on training, thus making it even worserer (not a word but cant think of proper one)....have come to the point now where it is pretty useless..cant even pick up a cup of tea...the pain is too great....was planning to rest it this week for the first time, but got bored so tried shoulders today...nearly made me cry..but I still had to look tough infront of all the admiring gym goers who look upto me as though i'd just stepped off mount olympus....so not sure what to do now


That dont sound good mate, have you seen anyone about it doc etc or maybe a chyro??

is it tendon related do you rekon as i used to have to have my right arm strapped (with those straps for tennis elbow see pic



and that helped loads and i could actually lift pretty normal (all be it lighter) but i was the same i couldnt lift fcuk all without the strap and i found it hurt the most while not doing anything, just resting made it ache 24/7 like!


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> ooh dont all rush at once
> 
> you know being insulted is your all time fave thing - now if we couple that with the lube and a shower .....


sounds like a fun kinky nite in!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> NO i didnt!
> 
> but then nobody missed me so im sulking but in reality i may have missed you a teeny bit


OMG :confused1: thanks Ry ---sort of


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> now if we couple that with the lube and a shower .....


Yes luckily its my left arm that is useless...so alls good on that front :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG :confused1: thanks Ry ---sort of


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

it was a joke i missed you loads and loads really but just didnt want to say it as it makes me look all soft and loveable :innocent:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Missed me ?


Always


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> That dont sound good mate, have you seen anyone about it doc etc or maybe a chyro??
> 
> is it tendon related do you rekon as i used to have to have my right arm strapped (with those straps for tennis elbow see pic
> 
> 
> 
> and that helped loads and i could actually lift pretty normal (all be it lighter) but i was the same i couldnt lift fcuk all without the strap and i found it hurt the most while not doing anything, just resting made it ache 24/7 like!


I've not seen a doctor...I dont trust em, as the last time I went he tried to put his hand up my bottom, and I only went in with ear ache!

I have been and bought one of those straps and am wearing it now...not sure if its helping or not...feels like its cutting my blood off!


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Hi troops how are we all.


Hi ricks - you snuck in there - I missed you !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> it was a joke i missed you loads and loads really but just didnt want to say it as it makes me look all soft and loveable :innocent:


should damn well think so saying as I think you're hot :whistling:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Hi ricks - you snuck in there - I missed you !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


It's ok Jems you were all in the middle of some funny stuff anyways whats the news these pages fill so quick now its a lot to catch up on.


----------



## D_MMA

the bronze Luuuurrrve thread


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I've not seen a doctor...I dont trust em, as the last time I went he tried to put his hand up my bottom, and I only went in with ear ache!
> 
> I have been and bought one of those straps and am wearing it now...not sure if its helping or not...feels like its cutting my blood off!


lol well if it cuts the blood off for too long then your arm will drop off hence solving the problem :lol: :lol:

mine felt like that too tbh but i did get used to it in the end and it does seem to take 2-3 days to make any difference or it did on me but i never wore it too tightly!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol well if it cuts the blood off for too long then your arm will drop off hence solving the problem :lol: :lol:
> 
> mine felt like that too tbh but i did get used to it in the end and it does seem to take 2-3 days to make any difference or it did on me but i never wore it too tightly!


feck - nothing is ever simple for you ian is it? pmsl - you are basil fawlty :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> It's ok Jems you were all in the middle of some funny stuff anyways whats the news these pages fill so quick now its a lot to catch up on.


Hi Rickski i havent much a clue whats been going on as i just got in from work not long ago myself!



Jem said:


> should damn well think so saying as I think you're hot :whistling:


are you after Wubs again missy?????? :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> feck - nothing is ever simple for you ian is it? pmsl - you are basil fawlty :tongue:


LOL thats my my wife calls me..on the days they let out for a home visit!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Hi Rickski i havent much a clue whats been going on as i just got in from work not long ago myself!
> 
> are you after Wubs again missy?????? :bounce:


*anytime ry !! *



IanStu said:


> LOL thats my my wife calls me..on the days they let out for a home visit!


*told ya - must be my 6th sense *


----------



## Rickski

Has Bigbob been on recently I miss that dude he is a top man.


----------



## Jem

Nope no sign !


----------



## clairey.h

oh my god rykonen bring back the gremlin....................only joking..........honest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hello to badger as well nice of you to grace us......lol

afternoon all........


----------



## Jem

hello lover!


----------



## clairey.h

aaaaaahhhhhhhhh who wrote clairey is magnificant......... in the tags

that would be me then :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hello lover!


 :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## clairey.h

and who put ian beale is fit.........?????????????/ lmao


----------



## Jem

I have been shopping today claire - bought a lovely pair of white shorts with a nice black belt & a top, some white jeans and a new dress....I could not believe it was me in the mirror in the changing room - I did a double take - I have made changes - i think this is the first time I have realised it !!!!


----------



## Jem

sounds like Lys to me - that's just her style !


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> oh my god rykonen bring back the gremlin....................only joking..........honest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hello to badger as well nice of you to grace us......lol
> 
> afternoon all........


pffffttt i knew it lol everyone was just beeing nice by saying im good looking just so they didnt bruise my ever so fragile ego but a true friend always tells the trueth thanks clairey:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I have been shopping today claire - bought a lovely pair of white shorts with a nice black belt & a top, some white jeans and a new dress....I could not believe it was me in the mirror in the changing room - I did a double take - I have made changes - i think this is the first time I have realised it !!!!


well done you sweetie...................see all the work pays off in the end, and its great when you start noticing a difference.......lol

should be happening for me anyday now :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> oh my god rykonen bring back the gremlin....................only joking..........honest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hello to badger as well nice of you to grace us......lol
> 
> afternoon all........


Cheers C, think Jems sulking with me, either that or i'm yesterdays news, sniff:crying:. lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I have been shopping today claire - bought a lovely pair of white shorts with a nice black belt & a top, some white jeans and a new dress....I could not believe it was me in the mirror in the changing room - I did a double take - I have made changes - i think this is the first time I have realised it !!!!


Pics i demand pics:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Hello Cairey.


----------



## ryoken

Hi badger long time no see hows it going??? :beer:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Cheers C, think Jems sulking with me, either that or i'm yesterdays news, sniff:crying:. lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG Bidge - what have I done !!! Now you know I love that avvy so what's the prob ????? xxx


----------



## clairey.h

ryoken said:


> pffffttt i knew it lol everyone was just beeing nice by saying im good looking just so they didnt bruise my ever so fragile ego but a true friend always tells the trueth thanks clairey:lol: :lol:


your more than welcome :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

it was just a shock I think im over it now, keep your new avi, really seriously you look fine.................... :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Pics i demand pics:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll cantact the shop..bound to have tape from a hidden camera in the changing room!


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> Hi badger long time no see hows it going??? :beer:


x2


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'll cantact the shop..bound to have tape from a hidden camera in the changing room!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

now that would be interesting unless of course you have to sit through hours of guys getting changed too


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Pics i demand pics:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was not going to post pics until Sept/Oct but actually I might post some up after Friday night - Event of the century - I am going out !!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> now that would be interesting unless of course you have to sit through hours of guys getting changed too


yeah i'll save those bits for cecil later! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I'll cantact the shop..bound to have tape from a hidden camera in the changing room!


God dont - I must have posed from every angle - I need those mirrors at home - you know the 4 way angled things ! It was a revelation - normally I spew and glance with only 1 eye open ! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yeah i'll save those bits for cecil later! :thumb:


erm no - I change in the women's changing rooms ry :lol: :lol: :lol: I am not a geezer


----------



## badger

jayus only joking jemima(puddleduck), i'm not that ego'd or needy re Avi compliment, Shucks ta :blush: (i'll send you the bribe money via paypal) luvya too.

Things going good thanks Ry, saw the photo's of your young un earlier, he's well cute bet you're proud of him. Off down gym soon, legs for me today gonna see if i can can make myself spew again.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Event of the century - I am going out !!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Are you sure you don't mean "I'm being let out" :tongue:


----------



## Jem

oh yes - sorry - day release ! gotta have a new outfit - the straightjacket is sooooo last season !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> erm no - I change in the women's changing rooms ry :lol: :lol: :lol: I am not a geezer


lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:

i was thinking along the lines of unisex changing rooms, wasnt in no way calling you a geezer!


----------



## badger

Rickski said:


> x2


Ricks, how we going mukka, another stranger reappears, where you benn hiding alately ?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i was thinking along the lines of unisex changing rooms, wasnt in no way calling you a geezer!


have been called a tranny before :cursing: because I am so tall - the aftermath of such incidents is not pretty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

right losers I'm off home...but don't worry I'll be back on later...you lucky, lucky people...cheery!


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Ricks, how we going mukka, another stranger reappears, where you benn hiding alately ?


Now you are ignoring me hmmmmm:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> have been called a tranny before :cursing: because I am so tall - the aftermath of such incidents is not pretty :lol: :lol: :lol:


how tall are you????


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> have been called a tranny before :cursing: because I am so tall - the aftermath of such incidents is not pretty :lol: :lol: :lol:


pmsl, I can imagine, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right losers I'm off home...but don't worry I'll be back on later...you lucky, lucky people...cheery!


see you soon mate:beer:


----------



## clairey.h

im off to have monsters to feed.........................and the kids...............


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> how tall are you????


5'11 but then I always wear heels as well ...



clairey.h said:


> pmsl, I can imagine, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh yes - you have yet to experience a night on the tiles avec moi :lol: :thumb: :lol: still looking forward to it honey !? xxx


----------



## Rickski

badger said:


> Ricks, how we going mukka, another stranger reappears, where you benn hiding alately ?


I was revising for a few weeks and then my internet dongle used all its juice and the fookers switched me off for 2 weeks and charged me 50 quid for the privelage, wow I love 3 what swines....anyways I am back and great to see everyone.


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> 5'11 but then I always wear heels as well ...
> 
> oh yes - you have yet to experience a night on the tiles avec moi :lol: :thumb: :lol: still looking forward to it honey !? xxx


we will, have just been waiting for rob to start wiorking again, and then we will defo get it sorted...........

good I better go down the gym, wouldnt want to dissapoint you sweetie............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> right losers I'm off home...but don't worry I'll be back on later...you lucky, lucky people...cheery!


Stimulater matey.


----------



## ryoken

clairey.h said:


> im off to have monsters to feed.........................and the kids...............


see you later:beer:



Jem said:


> 5'11 but then I always wear heels as well ...
> 
> oh yes - you have yet to experience a night on the tiles avec moi :lol: :thumb: :lol: still looking forward to it honey !? xxx


if your wearing heals then that means i dont even have to stoop down to kiss you (im 6ft 3) now im in love :wub:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> we will, have just been waiting for rob to start wiorking again, and then we will defo get it sorted...........
> 
> good I better go down the gym, wouldnt want to dissapoint you sweetie............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


that would never happen - i love you just the way you are !!! & rob too of course:laugh:


----------



## badger

Jem said:



> Now you are ignoring me hmmmmm:laugh:





badger said:


> jayus only joking jemima(puddleduck), i'm not that ego'd or needy re Avi compliment, Shucks ta :blush: (i'll send you the bribe money via paypal) luvya too.
> 
> .


How could ignore my fellow oldie, us pensioners have got stick together with all these bl00dy young uns round they'll be trying to push us over and nick our pensions:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> that would never happen - i love you just the way you are !!! & rob too of course:laugh:


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :sneaky2:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> see you later:beer:
> 
> if your wearing heals then that means i dont even have to stoop down to kiss you (im 6ft 3) now im in love :wub:


6' 3 OMFG :tongue: :tongue: *having a very special moment which includes flushing and slight hyperventilation* ......why oh why oh why .....oooh wubs as well ....def getting pics for you !

cecil - you are dismissed - I found a new love !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> How could ignore my fellow oldie, us pensioners have got stick together with all these bl00dy young uns round they'll be trying to push us over and nick our pensions:lol: :lol:


yes bidge - indeed we do !!! :lol: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Bye claire - love you xxx


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> 6' 3 OMFG :tongue: :tongue: *having a very special moment which includes flushing and slight hyperventilation* ......why oh why oh why .....oooh wubs as well ....def getting pics for you !
> 
> cecil - you are dismissed - I found a new love !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


oh no im gonna hide as cecil is not going to be impressed and i think he may want man love now to make up for it:lol:


----------



## Goose

Who put Goose has a huge schlong?


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Who put Goose has a huge schlong?


 i have no idea lol but i want to know who put ian beal is fit?

i mean theres being silly and then theirs damn right outragous Ian beal pffft:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Ian Beal LMFAO


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone im back! had a good workout.

and im not very happy with you ryoken! :cursing:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone im back! had a good workout.
> 
> and im not very happy with you ryoken! :cursing:


hi mate hope your well lol!

see the avy's back mate, what have i done to upset you lol i only told Jem my height:lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> hi mate hope your well lol!
> 
> see the avy's back mate, what have i done to upset you lol i only told Jem my height:lol: :lol:


yeah im good thanks mate knackered!

yeah decided to keep it.

yeah i know im going to have to have words with that girl! :cursing:


----------



## BigOak

evening ladies and gents, how is everyone??


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> Who put Goose has a huge schlong?


we all know it was you, theres no need to pretend.................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> evening ladies and gents, how is everyone??


alright C good thanks and you?


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> heavy, why you got all the tags in your sig?





Jem said:


> because he is a feckin nutta !!!! heavy and rob have a wickid relationship OMG stick around heavy .......funny !


Jem Made me do it !


----------



## Rickski

Big happenings in the "Should I feel guily for beating up my mum post", I never seen such a reaction to a post like 10 pages in an hour madness.


----------



## clairey.h

heavyweight said:


> Jem Made me do it !


thats it blame jem..................why not every other fuc£er does..............including me.......lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> alright C good thanks and you?


yeah, got man flu!! Kncking me for 6 but still pushed through a shoulder sesh today!! was good!

Anyone else hit the iron today?? if so what bodypart


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Big happenings in the "Should I feel guily for beating up my mum post", I never seen such a reaction to a post like 10 pages in an hour madness.


but theres another thread as well why I hate body builders or something thats just as irritating........well not kicking the sh1t out your mum irritating but stupid fu2kwitt irritating........


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> yeah, got man flu!! Kncking me for 6 but still pushed through a shoulder sesh today!! was good!
> 
> Anyone else hit the iron today?? if so what bodypart


cool go good?

yeah i had back and tricep today. new pbs in deadlift and pulldowns! :thumb:

check my journal if ya want.


----------



## robisco11

evening bronzers!


----------



## heavyweight

clairey.h said:


> thats it blame jem..................why not every other fuc£er does..............including me.......lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah but i luv er.


----------



## solidcecil

alright rob. hows you ma love?


----------



## ragahav

hey everybody ...just came back after dinner


----------



## Rickski

Hey Rag hows it going


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> alright rob. hows you ma love?


not too bad thanks

just in from gym, going cinema tonight, 'Last house on the left'. While all the fatties have thier popcorn il sneak in some chicken, im a fcuking maverick mate!! :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> not too bad thanks
> 
> just in from gym, going cinema tonight, 'Last house on the left'. While all the fatties have thier popcorn il sneak in some chicken, im a fcuking maverick mate!! :thumbup1:


haha sounds good mate! get some chicken and rice in there! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> not too bad thanks
> 
> just in from gym, going cinema tonight, 'Last house on the left'. While all the fatties have thier popcorn il sneak in some chicken, im a fcuking maverick mate!! :thumbup1:


you cant go to the cinema and not have nachos and jalepenos, or popcorn...its like the law.............. :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> you cant go to the cinema and not have nachos and jalepenos, or popcorn...its like the law.............. :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Evening bronze bandits...


----------



## WRT

Ahh finished work thank ****! how are we all?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Evening bronze bandits...


alright bro hows you?



WRT said:


> Ahh finished work thank ****! how are we all?


evening sweetie, hows you?


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> :lol: :lol:


very funny, twas looking at it and thinking 'hey I didnt put them there'

but if you go cinemas with someone then you have to play the game of who can eat the most jalepeons on one nacho.................

or is that just me :confused1: :confused1: I like spicey things :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

as you can tell I dont go cinema to often...............ar*e wouldnt be able to fit in the seat if I did......pmsl


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> evening sweetie, hows you?


I'm good beautiful, you?



clairey.h said:


> as you can tell I dont go cinema to often...............ar*e wouldnt be able to fit in the seat if I did......pmsl


I reckon you have a nice ar*e, don't kill me Robsta!!


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> alright bro hows you?
> 
> evening sweetie, hows you?


Hi sweetie im fine :lol:

I had a good session at the gym, but done a chest workout instead of legs as legs where sore from last nights squatting!.......cable crossovers, got into it and done my hulk hogan impression!..........only thing I took that red pill, the sida and caffeine and never feel much.....I may need to up the dose.

And well done on your PB (just had a look at your journal)


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> I reckon you have a nice ar*e, don't kill me Robsta!!


anyone know the funeral march..................pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> you cant go to the cinema and not have nachos and jalepenos, or popcorn...its like the law.............. :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


yeh its the law for mere mortals, i am above the law !


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Hey Rag hows it going


Hey Ricks ...how are you mate ..

well I am done with my exam... I think it went great ...so waiting for the result and also visa document from a university ....


----------



## IanStu

well got a few spare minutes thought I'd pop in...hello all and sundry


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I'm good beautiful, you?


yeah im good guessing work didnt go good?



Pectoral said:


> Hi sweetie im fine :lol:
> 
> I had a good session at the gym, but done a chest workout instead of legs as legs where sore from last nights squatting!.......cable crossovers, got into it and done my hulk hogan impression!..........only thing I took that red pill, the sida and caffeine and never feel much.....I may need to up the dose.
> 
> And well done on your PB (just had a look at your journal)


cool go good yeah?

and cheers mate :thumbup1:



IanStu said:


> well got a few spare minutes thought I'd pop in...hello all and sundry


PMSL!!!!!!!! loving the avi! that hats so you!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> well got a few spare minutes thought I'd pop in...hello all and sundry


ROFL at your new avi, class! :lol:



solidcecil said:


> yeah im good guessing work didnt go good?


Haha wasn't bad just some fat bastard who works there ****ed up the system and tried blaming it on me, big mistake for him to make


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Haha wasn't bad just some fat bastard who works there ****ed up the system and tried blaming it on me, big mistake for him to make


Is he dead now :thumb:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> Is he dead now :thumb:


Lol no I just had sex with his wife:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Lol no I just had sex with his wife:thumbup1:


LOL...I should have guessed that!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Lol no I just had sex with his wife:thumbup1:


nice! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> LOL...I should have guessed that!


lovin the new avi, your bestest yet.........lol

reminds of the seaside :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

should not you be bedding children wench ???


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello all, just got in from work. Hows everyone tonight, I see the nut nut posted about hitting his mam, baffling!


----------



## ragahav

Ian new avvy is great ..hat looks girlie though but you are pulling it off quite manly


----------



## ragahav

Jem where were you whole day ??


----------



## Jem

shopping and went to see a friend


----------



## solidcecil

well thats not good enough you had me worried!


----------



## Jem

sorry hubby

erm Ian - I am laughing a lot about the themed avvy - you are one funny fella and if I can I am repping you for that !!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> sorry hubby
> 
> erm Ian - I am laughing a lot about the themed avvy - you are one funny fella and if I can I am repping you for that !!


k just make sure you call next time. i had a nice dinner planned but had to feed it to the dog (tom)


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> k just make sure you call next time. i had a nice dinner planned but had to feed it to the dog (tom)


nom nom nom


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> k just make sure you call next time. i had a nice dinner planned but had to feed it to the dog (tom)





WRT said:


> nom nom nom


you are a witty one cecil

I hate nom, nom, nom ....& meh !!! what is that all about --Meh!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening WRT, and Jem and rest of gang lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Evening WRT, you can cook too hmmm....is there anything you can't do lol


Evening sexy, I cant pat my head and rub my stomach at the same time


----------



## solidcecil

evening roider betty.

hows you?


----------



## Jem

pmsl roider betty - where did that come from lover ?


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> evening betty.
> 
> hows you?


Evening im tired, but good thanks, yourself


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> pmsl roider betty - where did that come from lover ?


Cause I said I detox with thislte milk every three months... :whistling:

Never taken them , just for the record lol


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl roider betty - where did that come from lover ?


its because shes started taking gear now! didnt she tell you? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Evening sexy, I cant pat my head and rub my stomach at the same time


Can you jump up and down at the same time too????


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> its because shes started taking gear now! didnt she tell you? :confused1:


Yeah yeah.... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

you will never be able to sing the harmony on songs anymore !


----------



## solidcecil

haha shes already grown a big set of balls talks deeper than somone who talks really deep and can now bench press 250kg! and also weights 21stone!


----------



## Jem

she might be suitable for me then - I love big geezers !


----------



## ragahav

Goodnight everyone... cya all tomorrow  bye


----------



## Jem

bye Rag - sorry I missed you today !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> she might be suitable for me then - I love big geezers !


errr hello! :whistling:


----------



## BigOak

gotta admit not that many bronzers on here now! most of u have gone up in the world!!


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i know but we still stay to talk to you pesents! :lol:


----------



## Jem

yes cecil - and you woof !


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know but we still stay to talk to you pesents! :lol:


why thank u kind sir! *bows*


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yes cecil - and you woof !


woof? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Im a dog when it comes to you darling !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Im a dog when it comes to you darling !


ooo :wub:

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

what's happening ? just been reading the lovely doyle and diaz - they really are a double act !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> what's happening ? just been reading the lovely doyle and diaz - they really are a double act !


yeah i know its all going on today! beating their mums and just being general [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## Jem

funny - but people keep commenting and this is what keeps them going !


----------



## solidcecil

yea supose.

well im going to go an cook my dinner be back in a bit hunn


----------



## Rickski

yes I am a bit guilty of that I we should all not answer them but the guy insists he is serious, weirdo.


----------



## Rickski

So how is everyone this evening


----------



## Jem

Ok rick - I have had a great day shopping and the like and now have a nice healthy ache in legs from session yesterday and cardio today ....no work - took a half day

how about you ?


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Ok rick - I have had a great day shopping and the like and now have a nice healthy ache in legs from session yesterday and cardio today ....no work - took a half day
> 
> how about you ?


Feel bad now just been to Sainsburys and got some goodies, just ate a large choc eclair a piece of carrot cake and 3 sugar donuts, nice at the time but feel like shiit now.


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Feel bad now just been to Sainsburys and got some goodies, just ate a large choc eclair a piece of carrot cake and 3 sugar donuts, nice at the time but feel like shiit now.


LMAO Oh my goodness Rick - you certainly call a spade a spade and a cheat meal a cheat meal dont you ?

I cannot even do that if i want to - so used am I to bland food now !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ian....how did you actually injure your arm? If its a tendon or ligament problem don't try training it you'll just f*ck yourself up permanently. Go see an osteo or physio man. This is not something to mess around with.

How is everyone? Work killed me, was there till after 7pm and got home to find my flatmates had made chocolate brownies...I wasn't sure whether to cry or kill them. Curse low carbing. :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Hi Lys

I went shopping and found out that I look better than I thought which was uplifting !

I had a great day all in all

Have now decided to set an alarm to go off when I need to eat and I will be sorted

Sorry - so rude of me - all me, me, me

How is the diet going - have not heard for a while - pm if you can be assed - tomorrow perhaps?

I am actually quite looking forward to going out tomorrow now - woohoo

Now just to stay sober ....

xxx


----------



## solidcecil

back with my mince,rice and brocalli have also chucked some grated cheese in with it so its all melted! because i didnt end up having a cheal meal last night.


----------



## Jem

good boy !


----------



## solidcecil

but had to go put my chickens away for the night so now its got cold!


----------



## solidcecil

anybody still about?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello! I am about to try and go to sleep...despite my pig of a stomach complaining it is empty again. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello! I am about to try and go to sleep...despite my pig of a stomach complaining it is empty again. :lol:


hallo!

haha why dont you go eat a pizza or some cake or something:whistling:

also how comes your still bronze?

been here the same amount of time as me,more posts and more reps?

:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Ian....how did you actually injure your arm? If its a tendon or ligament problem don't try training it you'll just f*ck yourself up permanently. Go see an osteo or physio man. This is not something to mess around with.
> 
> How is everyone? Work killed me, was there till after 7pm and got home to find my flatmates had made chocolate brownies...I wasn't sure whether to cry or kill them. Curse low carbing. :cursing:


Hello everyone...anyone up

Lys you got me worried now....I was hoping it would just heal itself...but its actualy got worse...I think I better take your advice and see someone...I can't understand it I thought I was indestructable!


----------



## solidcecil

ian do not fear for i am here!

yeah mate i would go see a physio about that arm if its getting worse. thats what i did about my shoulder and it got better, she would have fully sorted it out if i could have afforded to keep going!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ian do not fear for i am here!
> 
> yeah mate i would go see a physio about that arm if its getting worse. thats what i did about my shoulder and it got better, she would have fully sorted it out if i could have afforded to keep going!


yeah I know I have to see someone....damm it....

Anyway how's your life...apart from getting PBs every 2 minutes...which is bloody irritating when I cant train...I think you should have a couple of weeks off training and eat like a pig...I'm sure that'll make my arm feel much better!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah I know I have to see someone....damm it....
> 
> Anyway how's your life...apart from getting PBs every 2 minutes...which is bloody irritating when I cant train...I think you should have a couple of weeks off training and eat like a pig...I'm sure that'll make my arm feel much better!


haha no chance i got shoulders and calves tomorrow which hopefully means more pb's! :thumb: :thumb :

then i shal come on here and brag about them to make you feel really good!

:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha no chance i got shoulders and calves tomorrow which hopefully means more pb's! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> then i shal come on here and brag about them to make you feel really good!
> 
> :laugh:


At this moment Ian is making a little model of cecil and sticking pins in it...whilst murmering a gypsy curse :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> At this moment Ian is making a little model of cecil and sticking pins in it...whilst murmering a gypsy curse :cursing:


OUCH! that one hurt!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> OUCH! that one hurt!


pmsl....your quick...funny bastard :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> pmsl....your quick...funny bastard :bounce:


i know!

im too good! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> hallo!
> 
> haha why dont you go eat a pizza or some cake or something:whistling:
> 
> also how comes your still bronze?
> 
> been here the same amount of time as me,more posts and more reps?
> 
> :confused1:


Because I am low carbing. I am being a diet buddy for a mate who is prepping for their first contest. Damn it's hard work.

No idea why I am still Bronze. Maybe the Silvers don't want me :lol: More posts because I was ill and so on here all day and more reps because....well I'm a sarcastic wee bugger and make people laugh and maybe people rep me to shut me up? 



IanStu said:


> Hello everyone...anyone up
> 
> Lys you got me worried now....I was hoping it would just heal itself...but its actualy got worse...I think I better take your advice and see someone...I can't understand it I thought I was indestructable!


Good physios and osteos are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## IanStu

right mate on that note I'm off to my pit....hope you get some beauty sleep (not that you need it...cvnt) speak tommorow I guess ....nighty night


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> right mate on that note I'm off to my pit....hope you get some beauty sleep (not that you need it...cvnt) speak tommorow I guess ....nighty night


yeah k mate

haha cheers il take that as a compliment!

goodnight


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> haha shes already grown a big set of balls talks deeper than somone who talks really deep and can now bench press 250kg! and also weights 21stone!


Ha I wish I leg press 250kg, not far off it lol 190kg is pb. Jesus I would shoot myself if I was 21 stone, and as for the balls err nope, but i do have a fine pair of tits :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Ha I wish I leg press 250kg, not far off it lol 190kg is pb. Jesus I would shoot myself if I was 21 stone, and as for the balls err nope, but i do have a fine pair of tits :tongue:


aha thats good going!

and oh i dont belive ya. will have to show me! :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> aha thats good going!
> 
> and oh i dont belive ya. will have to show me! :whistling:


She is too busy showing guys on plentyoffish...


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> She is too busy showing guys on plentyoffish...


Ha ha yeah still trying to find a decent sized fella, but they are all skinny or fat, not muscley damn shame.


----------



## WRT

I'm off to play then sleep, night guys!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I'm off to play then sleep, night guys!


night babe


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I'm off to play then sleep, night guys!


Happy playing... :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Ha ha yeah still trying to find a decent sized fella, but they are all skinny or fat, not muscley damn shame.


i would put my name up. but Jem told me off for flirting with other women :thumbdown:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Ha ha yeah still trying to find a decent sized fella, but they are all skinny or fat, not muscley damn shame.


what is a decent sized fella? ross kemp?


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> i would put my name up. but Jem told me off for flirting with other women :thumbdown:


Its ok I like BIG muscley men, you too small :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

:lol:


Bettyboo said:


> Its ok I like BIG muscley men, you too small :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Cecil, is that what all the ladies say to you mate?


----------



## solidcecil

unfortanly yes :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> what is a decent sized fella? ross kemp?


Ross Kemp pmsl, god no. Like err Jay Cutler is a little too big but on the same line :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Ross Kemp pmsl, god no. Like err Jay Cutler is a little too big but on the same line :thumb:


Like me then?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Like me then?


 :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Ross Kemp pmsl, god no. Like err Jay Cutler is a little too big but on the same line :thumb:


Doubt you will find a guy like that on Plentyoffish! - maybe you need to change tactics.


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> unfortanly yes :crying:


What size do you plan on competing at?


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Doubt you will find a guy like that on Plentyoffish! - maybe you need to change tactics.


Any ideas where to find one :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

right then lads (i am including roiderbetty in this 'lads' due to her growing a huge pair of balls and talking like a bloke!) im off to bed have a good night .


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> right then lads (i am including roiderbetty in this 'lads' due to her growing a huge pair of balls and talking like a bloke!) im off to bed have a good night .


cheeky bugger, night night!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> What size do you plan on competing at?


not sure yet mate see what size i can get to before the comp. iv still got a year left yet. hopefully after cutting around 85kgish


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Any ideas where to find one :whistling:


Surprised you don't see any at your gym, there is one gym in my town where all the huge guys train, and my local one has a couple of big polish men that may be ideal for you as they don't speak much english.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Alright cecil, have a quiet one.


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Surprised you don't see any at your gym, there is one gym in my town where all the huge guys train, and my local one has a couple of big polish men that may be ideal for you as they don't speak much english.


Lol don't want a polish one, one of them bashed me today when I was doing my pull downs the ignorant numpty! instead of walking around the other way he tried to squeeze in between the lat pull down and the other machine, completely oblivious so it seemed to me training!!! :cursing:

I did scowl at him and cuss under my breath!!

Hmm i go to the gym to train not perv


----------



## Rickski

Night Cecil


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm off to bed, I need as much beauty sleep as I can get. Night night x


----------



## ManOnAMission

He could have just been shy and wanted to touch you?

I bet there are a few single guys & girls on here, could start a thread, inviting guys to apply for a date?


----------



## ryoken

hello everyone how are we all tonight??


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> He could have just been shy and wanted to touch you?
> 
> I bet there are a few single guys & girls on here, could start a thread, inviting guys to apply for a date?


Haha! I wonder how many would use it?? :lol:

Oooh I found a muscley man on POF but he is not interested, oh well I tried, he wants a fcuk buddy hahaha

Right am really going to bed now!


----------



## Rickski

Alright there Ryoken


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Alright there Ryoken


yeah im having another one of those "i dont feel sleepy nights" just like i have every night lol but will have to try soon as got work again tommorrow!

hows you mate?


----------



## Rickski

Not bad mate off tonight so just having a whiskey it has been a big cheat day and i feel the need for a change so half way down the first and then prob 1 more (doubles). though.

Nowt on tv so I might watch a bit of Lost in a while just started 4th series I am on catch up, aside from this not much.


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Not bad mate off tonight so just having a whiskey it has been a big cheat day and i feel the need for a change so half way down the first and then prob 1 more (doubles). though.
> 
> Nowt on tv so I might watch a bit of Lost in a while just started 4th series I am on catch up, aside from this not much.


sounds like a good night to me mate:beer:

i used to watch lost all the time but missed a few episodes and then couldnt work out what was actually happening and have sort of lost track all together although i might get the box sets and catch up too i think! :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

I picked 3 and 4 up for about 35 quid off e-bay will sell them on when done for the same well worth it in my oppinion.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning everyone! Off to the gym at 9, got legs and shoulders today, then off for a swim in the outdoor pool them work, thst about sums up my exciting day.

Hope you all have a good day, catch you later tonight on here.

x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning Betty, that sounds like a much more exciting day than mine...I am waiting for the thunderstorm to calm down a bit before heading off to work...Discovered my boots have holes in them during morning cardio and I'm trying to avoid spending the whole day with soggy feet.

I may get to train finalllllllllllly!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Morning Cheekies


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

how are we.

work was full of goons last night threw so many ppl out!


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> how are we.
> 
> work was full of goons last night threw so many ppl out!


Morning dude,

All drunken monkeys I take it? :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

drunk and retarded

had 1 lad who had been starin at me all night, i must of shrunk & shrunk with the more drink he had then come up to me in the doorway and said "i could knock the f**k out of you" i look at him thought he was joking and said "ye i kno please dont hurt me" then the silly cnt hit me in the head and tried to headbut me. silly boy! i fight as a second hobby (mma) to bodybuilding so just unleashed on him. nobhead.

other than that god night alot of hot birds out that i reckon wer gaggin for it hahahaahah


----------



## Goose

I feel sorry for the lad who starts on me as I would fcuking kill em!


----------



## Jem

oh you macho boys ....


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> oh you macho boys ....


 :lol:

No I just dont tolerate fighting over stupid things.. If someone goes for me then im more than inclined to give them everything I have :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Me also ! No not really I am a lover not a fighter these days ....had my fair share and will run before I stand and fight ...getting glassed in the face tends you make you hold back a bit more !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Me also ! No not really I am a lover not a fighter these days ....had my fair share and will run before I stand and fight ...getting glassed in the face tends you make you hold back a bit more !


Snap!

I've only had 1 fight in my life! I've had a few others but I tend to talk them out of it..


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone hows we?


----------



## Joshua

> had 1 lad who had been starin at me all night, I must of shrunk & shrunk with the more drink he had then come up to me in the doorway and said "I could knock the f**k out of you" I look at him thought he was joking and said "ye I kno please dont hurt me" then the silly cnt hit me in the head and tried to headbut me. Silly boy! I fight as a second hobby (mma) to bodybuilding so just unleashed on him.


 :devil2: :lol:



> Me also ! No not really I am a lover not a fighter these days ....had my fair share and will run before I stand and fight ...getting glassed in the face tends you make you hold back a bit more !


There is a time and a place.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> :devil2: :lol:
> 
> There is a time and a place.
> 
> J


Oh J indeed there is - and I would fight you ....but Im not sure we are talking about the same kind of fights mwahahahahaha :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Morning cecil !


----------



## solidcecil

alright, what you up to today? working away i see


----------



## Jem

yep that's moi !


----------



## Jem

you too of course - always slogging away aarent you cecil - you should take some time out to relax you know !


----------



## D_MMA

morning solid.

Jem, you love me n goosey being all macho!!

i used to hate fighting, then took it up as a hobby haha. now i owrk on the roughest doors going and end up scrappin everyweek. fun & games eh idiots!

anyway - shoulders today if i escape work early enough!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you too of course - always slogging away aarent you cecil - you should take some time out to relax you know !


yeah i know i should really take some time off and unwind :whistling:



DaveI said:


> morning solid.
> 
> Jem, you love me n goosey being all macho!!
> 
> i used to hate fighting, then took it up as a hobby haha. now i owrk on the roughest doors going and end up scrappin everyweek. fun & games eh idiots!
> 
> anyway - shoulders today if i escape work early enough!


morning dave1.


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> morning solid.
> 
> Jem, you love me n goosey being all macho!!
> 
> i used to hate fighting, then took it up as a hobby haha. now i owrk on the roughest doors going and end up scrappin everyweek. fun & games eh idiots!
> 
> anyway - shoulders today if i escape work early enough!


:tongue:Well you cannot just fight these days coz you will lose your SIA badge - that's the problem in Brum - they know they can get away with a lot more sh!t than they used to so they kick off more !

Shoulders, bis for me !!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!


----------



## D_MMA

Hey i kno tell me about it! they do kno that! thing is in lanc they hate the police more than us so they just tend to come back again!

Hungry! on ate an hour ago!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning WA


----------



## Jem

Morning WA - how are things with you ?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!


Morning my favourtist woman :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

make your mind up goosey - you just told kate that you were now her stalker ! oh decisions,, decisions - so many laydees !!!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> make your mind up goosey - you just told kate that you were now her stalker ! oh decisions,, decisions - so many laydees !!!!!


i yhink he secertaly wants dave:whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello!!

Things are ok here, I have the day off work which is always nice and I'm getting a hair cut, so I'm happy and Goose just called me his favourtist which pleases me too


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i yhink he secertaly wants dave:whistling:


 pmsl yep that's it - he is behaving far too macho :lol: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Things are ok here, I have the day off work which is always nice and I'm getting a hair cut, so I'm happy and Goose just called me his favourtist which pleases me too


Good ! always nice to have a Friday off !!! and I love going to the hairdressers and being pampered - having anything done or just a wee trim ??? I am thinking of going lighter again but maybe not ....hmmm


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> make your mind up goosey - you just told kate that you were now her stalker ! oh decisions,, decisions - so many laydees !!!!!


It now sounds like you are stalking me :tongue: But I'll always have a soft spot for WA


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> It now sounds like you are stalking me :tongue: But I'll always have a soft spot for WA


ha - suppose it does - erm nope - I am Tom's stalker because he was my hero !

We all know you lurve WA :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: and she is a foxy fifi so who can blame you :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well I have super curly hair so need to try and be a little sensible about what I have done to it but I'm thiking of going to just a fraction lower than my jaw line and get him to do something nice, I'm waiting until Autumn to grow it for next Summer.

Is your hair really dark brown or black? Lighter hair is always nice for Summer. Mine is naturally dark brown with loads of reddy highlights when the sun hits it - I'm going to ask him what he can do to bring these out more.


----------



## IanStu

Hey Cecil....9 x 3...... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> ha - suppose it does - erm nope - I am Tom's stalker because he was my hero !
> 
> We all know you lurve WA :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: and she is a foxy fifi so who can blame you :thumb:


Yeah you know it!

I dont even know who Tom is?


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Hey Cecil....9 x 3...... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


That was hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> That was hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah I know...gonna get days of amusement out of that one!


----------



## D_MMA

whos stalkin & loving who and what were ?

i log off for 5 minutes come back and surprise surprise, bronze threads back to the lurve thread...again.


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well I have super curly hair so need to try and be a little sensible about what I have done to it but I'm thiking of going to just a fraction lower than my jaw line and get him to do something nice, I'm waiting until Autumn to grow it for next Summer.
> 
> Is your hair really dark brown or black? Lighter hair is always nice for Summer. Mine is naturally dark brown with loads of reddy highlights when the sun hits it - I'm going to ask him what he can do to bring these out more.


I think the boys will desert us because we are having a girlie discussion but I did not know your hair was naturally curly ??? do you straighten it ? all the pics I have seen it is poker straight and I thought that was genetic?

I have naturally curly hair too - I straighten it to death because I only like it natural when I am abroad - it looks lovely then because the climate is different.

My hair is naturally dark brown yep - and this is the longest I have left it this colour ....was blonde for a while [obv not platimum!] but it is so expensive to maintain and natural is better !

Get some highlights put in - chestnut and reddy - just little strands - will give the cut some lovely definition and will shine on baby !

Ooooh my gawd listen to me .....


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Yeah you know it!
> 
> I dont even know who Tom is?


wrt


----------



## D_MMA

erm....

zero back n sides 2 on top...


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Hey Cecil....9 x 3...... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


shut up you! not my fault!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> shut up you! not my fault!


what is this all about ?


----------



## D_MMA

he tried to kiss me 9 times in 3 days.


----------



## Jem

no - really !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> what is this all about ?


nothing dont worry!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> I think the boys will desert us because we are having a girlie discussion but I did not know your hair was naturally curly ??? do you straighten it ? all the pics I have seen it is poker straight and I thought that was genetic?
> 
> I have naturally curly hair too - I straighten it to death because I only like it natural when I am abroad - it looks lovely then because the climate is different.
> 
> My hair is naturally dark brown yep - and this is the longest I have left it this colour ....was blonde for a while [obv not platimum!] but it is so expensive to maintain and natural is better !
> 
> Get some highlights put in - chestnut and reddy - just little strands - will give the cut some lovely definition and will shine on baby !
> 
> Ooooh my gawd listen to me .....


I do straighten it - not every day but most of the time, I wish it was genetic. I love holiday hair, the heat seems to try it in record time and makes lovely curls. Although I have mixed race hair I'm lucky that is always atays nice and soft and only take 20 mins to strighten loads of my friends wake up at 5 in the morning to wrestle with their hair!

Here it is with a big cheesy grin and ever so healthy fried chicken!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> he tried to kiss me 9 times in 3 days.


Tried?! Didn't you let him?


----------



## D_MMA

only at weekends....


----------



## ragahav

hey everyone ...

 how is everybody doing ...

Jem, WA, solid,Dave, Ian and seems we have Goosey too  ..how are you people ...

by and by WA you look great in the pic .....you got your hairs curled ??


----------



## Jem

that is a lovely pic !!!! omg your hair is gorgeous - & yes on hols it looks so much better !


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> nothing dont worry!


I am not in the gang anymore ?

Ok - going off to sulk now

:no: :crying: :crying::no:


----------



## ragahav

well if it is not for the love triangle (quadrangle..I don't know its confusing with post trickling so fast as flood ...getting difficult to keep track ) of Ian, solid, dave and newbie ...the bronze thread would have not progresses so rapidly ..


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I do straighten it - not every day but most of the time, I wish it was genetic. I love holiday hair, the heat seems to try it in record time and makes lovely curls. Although I have mixed race hair I'm lucky that is always atays nice and soft and only take 20 mins to strighten loads of my friends wake up at 5 in the morning to wrestle with their hair!
> 
> Here it is with a big cheesy grin and ever so healthy fried chicken!


WOWZA :tongue:


----------



## Jem

who is newbie?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Rag

All is well this end, how are you? Thanks. My hair is naturally curly, I usually straighten it.

Thank Jem


----------



## solidcecil

hello rag you good?

jem dont worry just had some maths trouble.

and is newbie howiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## robisco11

geeeeeeeeeeeks


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> who is newbie?


Hello Jem... newbie - he goes by something as Howiee ...I don't remember the exact spelling ... not seen him in this thread in last many pages though ..


----------



## D_MMA

morning rag mate

Jem dont sulk, come and sit with me!


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello Rag
> 
> All is well this end, how are you? Thanks. My hair is naturally curly, I usually straighten it.
> 
> Thank Jem


hey WA ...natural curly great...I think by the look of the pic and your avvy both style suits you ..



solidcecil said:


> hello rag you good?
> 
> jem dont worry just had some maths trouble.
> 
> and is newbie howiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee?


yup buddy ... what about you ..


----------



## solidcecil

good yeah alright mate. just trying to find work!


----------



## ragahav

Hey rob how are you ..



DaveI said:


> morning rag mate
> 
> Jem dont sulk, come and sit with me!


morning dave ... why are you all pestering Jem .......she is very much part of the gang and has right to know what's that all about .. (and me too  ) ..c'mon spill it


----------



## robisco11

ragahav said:


> Hey rob how are you ..
> 
> morning dave ... why are you all pestering Jem .......she is very much part of the gang and has right to know what's that all about .. (and me too  ) ..c'mon spill it


im not bad thanks pal, how about you?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> morning rag mate
> 
> Jem dont sulk, come and sit with me!





ragahav said:


> Hey rob how are you ..
> 
> Ok then - Jem wipes tears from her eyes and re applies mascara to look pretty for Dave :whistling:
> 
> morning dave ... why are you all pestering Jem .......she is very much part of the gang and has right to know what's that all about .. (and me too  ) ..c'mon spill it


Thanks Rag - sob, sniff


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> Hey rob how are you ..
> 
> morning dave ... why are you all pestering Jem .......she is very much part of the gang and has right to know what's that all about .. (and me too  ) ..c'mon spill it


Sorry cecil...it realy was very funny...you gotta suffer mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63803-maths-test-can-predict-your-fave-film.html#post996644


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> good yeah alright mate. just trying to find work!


hmm....hope you give the good news soon ..hows training goin'.which competition you are aiming for ..


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Sorry cecil...it realy was very funny...you gotta suffer mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63803-maths-test-can-predict-your-fave-film.html#post996644


poo poor soul.... :ban:


----------



## IanStu

better say hello as I havent bothered this morning...so hello (thats to everyone..can't be ****d to list names) love u all xxxxx


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Sorry cecil...it realy was very funny...you gotta suffer mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63803-maths-test-can-predict-your-fave-film.html#post996644


i dont like you anymore ian! :cursing:



ragahav said:


> hmm....hope you give the good news soon ..hows training goin'.which competition you are aiming for ..


yeah cheers bro. yeah training great, and aiming for bnbf southen chamiponships 2010:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> im not bad thanks pal, how about you?


me good ...  sorting my univ stuff


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> poo poor soul.... :ban:


I know I feel bad for taking the p1ss....but I cant seem to stop myself!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> Sorry cecil...it realy was very funny...you gotta suffer mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63803-maths-test-can-predict-your-fave-film.html#post996644


 :lol: Aw Cecil! That's sweet. See it always helps to show your workings out!


----------



## solidcecil

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: Aw Cecil! That's sweet. See it always helps to show your workings out!


it didnt help him:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ok i see it now

they all got it wrong though - not just cecil !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Ok i see it now
> 
> they all got it wrong though - not just cecil !


exsatly! not just me :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Sorry cecil...it realy was very funny...you gotta suffer mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/63803-maths-test-can-predict-your-fave-film.html#post996644


hah !! that wasn't what I had in my mind .. I was hoping for some gossipy material ... what a blooper :cursing:


----------



## Jem

i was shouted at last night on here and I was sad to read it today ....I am therefore a bit delicate and feel v sorry for cecil


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i dont like you anymore ian! :cursing:


oh cecil mate...I'm realy sorry...i'm sure you'll do the same for me one day...thats what friends are for :beer:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> i was shouted at last night on here and I was sad to read it today ....I am therefore a bit delicate and feel v sorry for cecil


who shouted ..and why ?? this thread is getting difficult to keep track of ..


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> i was shouted at last night on here and I was sad to read it today ....I am therefore a bit delicate and feel v sorry for cecil


why was you shouted at?

and thankyou :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> oh cecil mate...I'm realy sorry...i'm sure you'll do the same for me one day...thats what friends are for :beer:


devil, thy name is Ian :tongue:


----------



## Jem

oh not to worry !!!


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> who shouted ..and why ?? this thread is getting difficult to keep track of ..


Yes who shouted at you?


----------



## Jem

more than welcome cecil !


----------



## Jem

not everybody loves me you know .....some people hate me !!! pmsl


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> more than welcome cecil !


 :wub:

now who shouted at you? you want me to sort them out? :cursing:


----------



## Jem

no its ok darling ! the sun is shining so let's just forget it !


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> :wub:
> 
> now who shouted at you? you want me to sort them out? :cursing:


calm down Rocky :tongue:


----------



## Jem

well Sof W - didnt see you jumping to attention ....perhaps wrong choice of words there


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> no its ok darling ! the sun is shining so let's just forget it !


yeah k get a tan and put your feet up with a nice cold drink!

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> not everybody loves me you know .....some people hate me !!! pmsl


everybody loves you ...... 

okk peeps logging off now ..have work to do ...see you all later .. bye


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


great news mate ...was about to log off when saw this ...congrats .. .


----------



## solidcecil

cheers mate its only doing labouring but its still work!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


WTF how did that happen.....now sit down and breath slowly....good news though mate!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> WTF how did that happen.....now sit down and breath slowly....good news though mate!


yeah i was just calling up loadsa numbers off the jobcentre website, and they were all saying: no sorry its been taken, no sorry this and that.. then second from last one says yes come down later so we can take your details and you got the job. its only for 4months but hopefully by then i should have got more work:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Congratulations Cecil really pleased for you! xx


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Thanks Rag - sob, sniff


Sob n sniff then...id of cheered u up

Just had meal 3. should tie me over till 3ish i hope. tho i reckon ill be hungry sooner haha

might have a door whore coming to see me tonight :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

nice one solid! get in.


----------



## Goose

Good work solid!

Dave - Enlighten me on this door whore?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah i was just calling up loadsa numbers off the jobcentre website, and they were all saying: no sorry its been taken, no sorry this and that.. then second from last one says yes come down later so we can take your details and you got the job. its only for 4months but hopefully by then i should have got more work:thumb:


Brilliant news mate....realy chuffed for you :beer:


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Good work solid!
> 
> Dave - Enlighten me on this door whore?


22, brunette, fit toned body....chavvy as hell and texts in pure chavtalk. :lol: haha. knew her a few years back and no the way she is. :bounce:

if i had pics on my pc id email what she sent me last night but ther on my phone! haha


----------



## D_MMA

welcome back gainer


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> 22, brunette, fit toned body....chavvy as hell and texts in pure chavtalk. :lol: haha. knew her a few years back and no the way she is. :bounce:
> 
> if i had pics on my pc id email what she sent me last night but ther on my phone! haha


Mate the wonders of MMS


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Mate the wonders of MMS


Ace aint it, i was working and she text me sayin she goin out and feels well hot, me being the smooth customer i am (not) said bet you do, next thing iv got a pic of her in a little dress on her bed. i nearly fell over!!


----------



## D_MMA

good good mate love that feeling! haha

the way i train i make sure the next day i defo do not wanan train that muscle group again for a while, then i kno iv hit it haha


----------



## Goose

I trained Chest and Biceps last night after a little break from gym.. (6days no training) and im aching all over, but more the feeling that im getting run down! 9hours sleep in 2 days aint good.


----------



## Rickski

Hi Dave Gainer Goose and everone else hows tricks


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> yeah i was just calling up loadsa numbers off the jobcentre website, and they were all saying: no sorry its been taken, no sorry this and that.. then second from last one says yes come down later so we can take your details and you got the job. its only for 4months but hopefully by then i should have got more work:thumb:


Well done cecil good for you kidda:thumb:


----------



## Goose

Hey Rickski


----------



## Rickski

Bit of a hangover Goose, had a cheat day and a few Whiskeys slipped by, oh well siht happens.


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Bit of a hangover Goose, had a cheat day and a few Whiskeys slipped by, oh well siht happens.


Mate whiskey!! YURK! I couldnt do it to myself.


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> Mate whiskey!! YURK! I couldnt do it to myself.


I know, gonna eat well today and hit the gym try to lessen the effects:whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

so bored, alright rickski fella.

just been told a jet is gunna fly at 2.30 for a hour, then ladn, then have all the data downloaded from it, which ill recieve at 5pm! then they want me to analyse it, im here till midnight haha sack that im gunan do a runner about 3ish 4ish


----------



## Rickski

You alright Dave, yeah sack it get off and slip to the gym.


----------



## D_MMA

trying to get hold of mates in fligth line to sack it off haha


----------



## ManOnAMission

Dave, what do you do for a living?


----------



## solidcecil

CNUTS ABOSULTE FCUKING CNUTS!!!!!!!!!!!

SO I GO THERE AND HE SAYS OH YEAH JUST FILL OUT THIS FORM AND WE WILL GET YOU OUT ON SITE ASAP. SO I SPEND 10-15MINS FILLING THIS FORM OUT AND HE COMES AND SAYS OK SO WE HAVENT GOT ANY JOBS AT THE MO. BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE HAVE.

SO I JUST GO OFF MY FCUKING HEAD. LIKE WHY THE FCUK DO YOU SAY YOU GOT JOBS AND GET PEOPLES HOPES UP THEN TELL THEM AFTER THE FILL OUT ALL YOUR [email protected] OF A FORM! YOU FCUKING CNUT!

at this point everyone in the ofice was looking very frightened!

YOU LOT ARE A FCKING JOKE!! CHUCKED THE FORM EVERYWERE AND THE PEN AT THE GUYS HEAD AND STORMED OUT OF THERE!

i should have just headbuitted the cnut in the nose!

IM SOOOOOO FCUKED OFF!!!


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> CNUTS ABOSULTE FCUKING CNUTS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO I GO THERE AND HE SAYS OH YEAH JUST FILL OUT THIS FORM AND WE WILL GET YOU OUT ON SITE ASAP. SO I SPEND 10-15MINS FILLING THIS FORM OUT AND HE COMES AND SAYS OK SO WE HAVENT GOT ANY JOBS AT THE MO. BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE HAVE.
> 
> SO I JUST GO OFF MY FCUKING HEAD. LIKE WHY THE FCUK DO YOU SAY YOU GOT JOBS AND GET PEOPLES HOPES UP THEN TELL THEM AFTER THE FILL OUT ALL YOUR [email protected] OF A FORM! YOU FCUKING CNUT!
> 
> at this point everyone in the ofice was looking very frightened!
> 
> YOU LOT ARE A FCKING JOKE!! CHUCKED THE FORM EVERYWERE AND THE PEN AT THE GUYS HEAD AND STORMED OUT OF THERE!
> 
> i should have just headbuitted the cnut in the nose!
> 
> IM SOOOOOO FCUKED OFF!!!


I am dissapointed in you mate that you left there without his teeth lodged in your knuckle


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I am dissapointed in you mate that you left there without his teeth lodged in your knuckle


i know i held my self back. otherwise i knew i would end up gettin arested! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Fcuk me mate you sound mad....don't blame ya what a [email protected] i could have seen you go balistic...I'd have held him down while you ripped the cvnts head off...sorry to hear it mate...sometimes life fcukin sucks


----------



## Rickski

Cnuts messing with your head piece's of siht.


----------



## Jem

aah cecil !


----------



## solidcecil

what can i say!


----------



## Jem

I dont understand - you said you had a job 2 pages back - now you have not ????


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I dont understand - you said you had a job 2 pages back - now you have not ????


yeah read the post at the top^

i got there and he still said they had jobs filled out all the stuff then he goes, we ent got no jobs at the moment! :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Ok I gave you dole waller reps - they will have to do instead - shame you cannot eat them ....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Ok I gave you dole waller reps - they will have to do instead - shame you cannot eat them ....


 :lol:

i need you here to relive my anger!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :lol:
> 
> i need you here to relive my anger!


and I need a hug..........but there are oceans between us

...ok just roads but you know ...would still take me a while :laugh: I will get the girls and pop over in the limo - its picking us up at 6.30 x


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> and I need a hug..........but there are oceans between us
> 
> ...ok just roads but you know ...would still take me a while :laugh: I will get the girls and pop over in the limo - its picking us up at 6.30 x


it better be picking me up too !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

how is everyone today???

sorry to here about the job cecil but chin up mate your find another one:thumbup1:

i have a cracking head ache and a seriously sore right quad but thats self inflicted lol,


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> its picking us up at 6.30 x


Shouldnt you be getting ready....only 2 hours :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> it better be picking me up too !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> how is everyone today???
> 
> sorry to here about the job cecil but chin up mate your find another one:thumbup1:
> 
> i have a cracking head ache and a seriously sore right quad but thats self inflicted lol,


evening rye...what u done to yourself


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> evening rye...what u done to yourself


evening mate how you?

well i decided to walk into the back door of a van at work but the corner dug into my quad and then i like tried to leap in pain wich dug it in further so making me scream like a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

like i say self inflicted:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> evening mate how you?
> 
> well i decided to walk into the back door of a van at work but the corner dug into my quad and then i like tried to leap in pain wich dug it in further so making me scream like a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> like i say self inflicted:thumb:


Ouch...I feel your pain.....have some ibuprofen washed down with beer, wine, whiskey...I find that helps!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ouch...I feel your pain.....have some ibuprofen washed down with beer, wine, whiskey...I find that helps!


lol i dont drink alcohol so that would make an interesting cocktail for me:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

evening ryko hows your leg? good? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol i dont drink alcohol so that would make an interesting cocktail for me:lol:


hardly anyone on this site seems to drink alcohol....except for me of course...if we all ever get together...what you all gonna do...sit there and watch me get plastered!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> evening ryko hows your leg? good? :lol:


fantastic mate it feels like i have been bitten by a horse:lol: :lol:

and my head is pounding so much infact im going to have to say good bye for now and go and lie down as its making me feel sick:cursing:

will cya all later when im feeling better:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> fantastic mate it feels like i have been bitten by a horse:lol: :lol:
> 
> and my head is pounding so much infact im going to have to say good bye for now and go and lie down as its making me feel sick:cursing:
> 
> will cya all later when im feeling better:bounce:


lightweight!


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> fantastic mate it *feels like i have been bitten by a horse* :lol: :lol:
> 
> and my head is pounding so much infact im going to have to say good bye for now and go and lie down as its making me feel sick:cursing:
> 
> will cya all later when im feeling better:bounce:


*well you should stop feeding those ponies so much! * :lol: *:lol:*

*
*

*
*yeah k mate have a 'power nap' speak to ya in abit


----------



## IanStu

you not traning today cecil?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> you not traning today cecil?


yeah at about 6. got shoulders and calves! you?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah at about 6. got shoulders and calves! you?


no mate....gotta give it a miss...hate not going and i've already done about 2 hours cardio this week, so cant just keep doing that....i'll drown my sorrows tonight...pity u dont drink...sounds like u need one


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> no mate....gotta give it a miss...hate not going and i've already done about 2 hours cardio this week, so cant just keep doing that....i'll drown my sorrows tonight...pity u dont drink...sounds like u need one


cool. hows the arm any better?

yeah i know mate, well im going out in town next weekend for may mates birthday and am going to drink then, ent drunk in a while so going to get p*ssed real easy! and probs take my anger out on some poor cnut that night! :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool. hows the arm any better?
> 
> yeah i know mate, well im going out in town next weekend for may mates birthday and am going to drink then, ent drunk in a while so going to get p*ssed real easy! and probs take my anger out on some poor cnut that night! :whistling:


good for you....thats what chavs were made for...ortherwise whats the point in em...nothing like relieving a bit of tension by smashing the face of some pointles [email protected] havent hit anyone in ages...I miss it :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> good for you....thats what chavs were made for...ortherwise whats the point in em...nothing like relieving a bit of tension by smashing the face of some pointles [email protected] havent hit anyone in ages...I miss it :thumbup1:


haha yeah. i wont start a fight for no reason. but normally when i go out i get started on 2-3times a night. dont know why? so il just take them up on there kind offer and you know the rest.....ambulance.......police.......cell.......slaped wrist..........etc..


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah. i wont start a fight for no reason. but normally when i go out i get started on 2-3times a night. dont know why? so il just take them up on there kind offer and you know the rest.....ambulance.......police.......cell.......slaped wrist..........etc..


LOL I'm with ya mate...know it well....

Right Cecil I'm off home, so you have a good session at the gym...please dont hit any more PBs or i'll cry...and forget about that cvnt you went to see today...the worlds full of em...see ya later bud


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL I'm with ya mate...know it well....
> 
> Right Cecil I'm off home, so you have a good session at the gym...please dont hit any more PBs or i'll cry...and forget about that cvnt you went to see today...the worlds full of em...see ya later bud


yeah k cheers mate:thumb:

will try not to get anymore pbs lol

have a goodone bro x


----------



## Howe

Evening All. How is everyone ?


----------



## solidcecil

alright howiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

im alright cheers and you?

didnt reconise you with that avi! :lol:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> alright howiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> im alright cheers and you?
> 
> didnt reconise you with that avi! :lol:


I'm good cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

good you trainign tonight or alraedy trained?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> good you trainign tonight or alraedy trained?


Nope not training today  you?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Nope not training today  you?


yeah going in a bit. shoulders and calves. new pbs await me! :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah going in a bit. shoulders and calves. new pbs await me! :laugh: :thumb:


Sweet!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I got the OK to start training again tomorrow....YIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ian, for the love of the ponies go and see someone bout your arm!


----------



## bowen86

whassuppppp?

evening guys!


----------



## M_at

Hola! Need food.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I got the OK to start training again tomorrow....YIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ian, for the love of the ponies go and see someone bout your arm!


great news!!

how long have you been off training now?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi im home from work yipee one more day and four days off !


----------



## dan the man

hello all hows it going


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Dan, im good ta, yourself ?


----------



## dan the man

not too bad this weather is pants though


----------



## Bettyboo

dan the man said:


> not too bad this weather is pants though


I got burnt today, I work outdoor in the summer, and i put lotion on grr


----------



## dan the man

at least u had sun rained here most of the day


----------



## Bettyboo

Not good, usually i go to the gym and its blady piping, as soon as I step outside it ****es down lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty, whats happening with your muscle man hunt?........you could try the highland games up here, some big boys there, plus they look tough in a skirt.


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Betty, whats happening with your muscle man hunt?........you could try the highland games up here, some big boys there, plus they look tough in a skirt.


Still no luck, I thought I had better get back on the dating scene after 2 1/2 years of being single, at least i look sorta decent. Still can't get any interests :confused1:

Not too keen on the skirt thing, like my man to be all man haha!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Still no luck, I thought I had better get back on the dating scene after 2 1/2 years of being single, at least i look sorta decent. Still can't get any interests :confused1:
> 
> Not too keen on the skirt thing, like my man to be all man haha!


real men wear skirts.....


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> real men wear skirts.....


Do they???? :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> real men wear skirts.....


and hockey socks


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Do they???? :lol:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> and hockey socks


its not right if you dont have the hockey socks


----------



## Bettyboo

Just a decent sized sexy muscley man who can hold a decent convo will do , but gotta have muscles bigger the better lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Just a decent sized sexy muscley man who can hold a decent convo will do , but gotta have muscles bigger the better lol


have you met our friend 'Ian'....... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> great news!!
> 
> how long have you been off training now?


Too  long. Dislocated my thumb/screwed up ankle playing rugby and couldn't train at the end of May, then got this chest infection and haven't been able to breath for a couple of weeks.

Tomorrow I will KILL myself! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Too  long. Dislocated my thumb/screwed up ankle playing rugby and couldn't train at the end of May, then got this chest infection and haven't been able to breath for a couple of weeks.
> 
> *Tomorrow I will KILL myself!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


i dont think thats the best idea!! ease back into it or you'll end up doing something else, take my advice, im injury free and always have been.... :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Too  long. Dislocated my thumb/screwed up ankle playing rugby and couldn't train at the end of May, then got this chest infection and haven't been able to breath for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Tomorrow I will KILL myself! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


**** you had a bad run of it hun by the sounds of it! Hope you get sorted out, bet you can't wait to get back to training x


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> i dont think thats the best idea!! ease back into it or you'll end up doing something else, take my advice, im injury free and always have been.... :whistling:


Aye right Mr I don't like my brain bleed. I don't do silly things like leg press so I am fine. 

I'm thinking GMs, front squats, some lat raise hell and DB pressing.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Aye right Mr I don't like my brain bleed. I don't do silly things like leg press so I am fine.
> 
> I'm thinking GMs, front squats, some lat raise hell and DB pressing.


haha made me laugh :thumbup1:

iv never done GM's, dont like the look of them, knowing me im probably break my back...or something along those lines.


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> haha made me laugh :thumbup1:
> 
> iv never done GM's, dont like the look of them, knowing me im probably break my back...or something along those lines.


Updated tags accordingly. :thumb:

I started really realllllllly light on GMs. Something silly like one of the 20lb bars. I am a lot more confident now I have done a considerable amount of work on my posterior chain, RDLs especially rock as they teach you the explosive hip thrust (sounds a lot worse describing that than it actually is).

I do my GM in the power rack which also helps you feel secure.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Updated tags accordingly. :thumb:
> 
> I started really realllllllly light on GMs. Something silly like one of the 20lb bars. I am a lot more confident now I have done a considerable amount of work on my posterior chain, RDLs especially rock as they teach you the explosive hip thrust (sounds a lot worse describing that than it actually is).
> 
> I do my GM in the power rack which also helps you feel secure.


might give them a go this week, il let you know how i get on.....and if none of you hear from me, presume an accident occured.


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> might give them a go this week, il let you know how i get on.....and if none of you hear from me, presume an accident occured.


Then for goodness sake do them when someone who knows what to do is there. Are you training with Para soon? If so rub his head for me and tell him I like how smooth it is. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Then for goodness sake do them when someone who knows what to do is there. Are you training with Para soon? If so rub his head for me and tell him I like how smooth it is. :lol:


iv not trained with him for a while, hes been working odd hours so its been difficult, i should see him this weekend though, il give it a good rub for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Then for goodness sake do them when someone who knows what to do is there. Are you training with Para soon? If so rub his head for me and tell him I like how smooth it is. :lol:


Sorry im totally thick what is GM's ??


----------



## robisco11

good mornings, check this link http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBGoodMorning.html


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> good mornings, check this link http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBGoodMorning.html


Aaah doh I know lol I saw that exercise on the poster the other day. Excuse me for being stupid :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> good mornings, check this link http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBGoodMorning.html


I will be trying them soon, also going to do my first deadlift, as they are opening up the strength training room (as they call it) at my local gym, so can finally start doing the big boy exercises!


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> I will be trying them soon, also going to do my first deadlift, as they are opening up the strength training room (as they call it) at my local gym, so can finally start doing the big boy exercises!


strength training room? so what do you train with now lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I only started doing squats two weeks ago, managed them with 15kg on each side on an olympic bar this week, gonna start stacking the weights on each week now, i enjoy doing them. Good luck with the dead lifts PEctoral!


----------



## robisco11

deadlifts and squats are my fav's!!!


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> strength training room? so what do you train with now lol


:laugh: its a local leisure centre, I laughed when I found what they called the other room.........right now I am using dumbbells/cable machine and regular machines......but this room has a smith machine, Olympic bars, I think it was kept closed for training by some of the massive guys that train for highland games, but a few of us have been putting pressure on them to open it up.


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> :laugh: its a local leisure centre, I laughed when I found what they called the other room.........right now I am using dumbbells/cable machine and regular machines......but this room has a smith machine, Olympic bars, I think it was kept closed for training by some of the massive guys that train for highland games, but a few of us have been putting pressure on them to open it up.


ahhh right cool. Get in and do some big lifting now then :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

hello everybody how are we all?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> hello everybody how are we all?


alrite Cecil not bad thanks, hope your good!?

im off now guys, Big Brother is calling, catch you crazy folk tomorrow :rockon:


----------



## solidcecil

k cya later rob


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> hello everybody how are we all?


Alright Cecil? I see you was at the gym today - I also done a session, felt a little more pumped up then usual, I walked into the gym like a man possessed....a combination of that Animal M-Stak and Boditronics CE-XT, which seemed to give me a good pump.


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> ahhh right cool. Get in and do some big lifting now then :thumbup1:


 :rockon: :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Alright Cecil? I see you was at the gym today - I also done a session, felt a little more pumped up then usual, I walked into the gym like a man possessed....a combination of that Animal M-Stak and Boditronics CE-XT, which seemed to give me a good pump.


you see me at the gym? or just read i went?

haha yeah im off the mstak at the moment.

you have a good workout?


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> you see me at the gym? or just read i went?
> 
> haha yeah im off the mstak at the moment.
> 
> you have a good workout?


I saw you mate...Im that fat man you slated on that thread !

Was a good workout, just need to stick to my routine, as I keep on doing too many sets, or staying longer then I should!

What sort of condition are you aiming for so you can compete?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> I saw you mate...Im that fat man you slated on that thread !
> 
> Was a good workout, just need to stick to my routine, as I keep on doing too many sets, or staying longer then I should!
> 
> What sort of condition are you aiming for so you can compete?


haha thought it was you!

cool

erm comp condition :lol:

na hopefully step on stage about 13stne and 5% bf

i say hopefully!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Must be an exciting thought, stepping on stage and flexing your muscles.....just don't get a boner.


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Must be an exciting thought, stepping on stage and flexing your muscles.....just don't get a boner.


PMSL hahahha


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Must be an exciting thought, stepping on stage and flexing your muscles.....just don't get a boner.


haha will try not to! imagine that! PMSL! :lol:

right im off to cook some food be back in a little bit


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi cecil how are you?


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> haha will try not to! imagine that! PMSL! :lol:
> 
> right im off to cook some food be back in a little bit


Im sure they must have some sort of strap to keep it in place , otherwise you won't just be known as solidcecil on here.....backstage in the dressing room too!

Bit off topic here, but anyone tried Boditronics Express Whey Cookie & Cream? has to be the tastiest protein powder I have tried!

And welcome back betty......you been chatting to them fat boys on plentyoffish again?....(I reckon you don't want to admit that your tempted by them)


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hi cecil how are you?


hey roider. im good thanks and you?



Pectoral said:


> Im sure they must have some sort of strap to keep it in place , otherwise you won't just be known as solidcecil on here.....backstage in the dressing room too!
> 
> Bit off topic here, but anyone tried Boditronics Express Whey Cookie & Cream? has to be the tastiest protein powder I have tried!
> 
> And welcome back betty......you been chatting to them fat boys on plentyoffish again?....(I reckon you don't want to admit that your tempted by them)


haha worse then that i would have one of the judges eyes out! that would lose me serious points!

and yeah i have tried it, its alright but myprotein smooth choclate is better!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Aaah doh I know lol I saw that exercise on the poster the other day. Excuse me for being stupid :whistling:


You're not stupid Betty. I shouldn't use acronyms, but I iz lazy! Anything I post you don't understand ask...become sometimes it's just mean not making any sense! :stupid:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Im sure they must have some sort of strap to keep it in place , otherwise you won't just be known as solidcecil on here.....backstage in the dressing room too!
> 
> Bit off topic here, but anyone tried Boditronics Express Whey Cookie & Cream? has to be the tastiest protein powder I have tried!
> 
> And welcome back betty......you been chatting to them fat boys on plentyoffish again?....(I reckon you don't want to admit that your tempted by them)


Good grief no, just took my profile off, full of nutters and fed up with bizare questions and bizzare questions. Oh well I think I will be single for another 2 1/2 years :whistling: and concentrate on training!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> You're not stupid Betty. I shouldn't use acronyms, but I iz lazy! Anything I post you don't understand ask...become sometimes it's just mean not making any sense! :stupid:


Thanks hun x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nicest protein powder I have ever had has to be a tie between CnP chocolate and BSD Smooth Choc. I don't like protein powders too sweet and when I tried MPs new range it was way too sweet for me. But then I am low carbing and can taste the sugar in carrots. So go figure


----------



## solidcecil

hey gb!

and i am off now to cook some food!


----------



## Bettyboo

Quiet in here tonight lol or is it just me who hasnt got a life lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

*I've got into University!!!!! And I never thought it would happen!! I am thrilled!! *  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I've so far only been accepted onto the Science course that I have chosen as my back up in case I don't get onto my Operating Department Practice course this year with the other Unis I have applied to. I am more than happy to do that though as it will give me a really solid basis to start theODP course next year!!

I finally feel like I am doing something positive with myself! I am very happy tonight! x


----------



## ManOnAMission

Gym Bunny said:


> Nicest protein powder I have ever had has to be a tie between CnP chocolate and BSD Smooth Choc. I don't like protein powders too sweet and when I tried MPs new range it was way too sweet for me. But then I am low carbing and can taste the sugar in carrots. So go figure


So you wouldn't like the cookies & cream/peanut butter, honey/oats combo I am trying?...........everyone seems to be on the low carb diet, have a mate starting that keto diet!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *I've got into University!!!!! And I never thought it would happen!! I am thrilled!! *  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I've so far only been accepted onto the Science course that I have chosen as my back up in case I don't get onto my Operating Department Practice course this year with the other Unis I have applied to. I am more than happy to do that though as it will give me a really solid basis to start theODP course next year!!
> 
> I finally feel like I am doing something positive with myself! I am very happy tonight! x


WELL DONE HUN, VERY PLEASED FOR YOU x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thank you Betty! x


----------



## solidcecil

WELL DONE WA!! :thumb: :thumb :

xx


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> So you wouldn't like the cookies & cream/peanut butter, honey/oats combo I am trying?...........everyone seems to be on the low carb diet, have a mate starting that keto diet!


not me im on a vey high carb diet and loving it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am only low carbing as I am being a diet buddy for a mate who is prepping for a comp. It was getting too him so I diet in support.

No Pectoral that combo made me gag just reading it, however a whole lot of fresh fruit would have me drooling.

WA I am SO proud of you! Go girl! Reps! xxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks guys!!! My housemates have insisted on taking me out tonight and I'm too excited to get ready!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *I've got into University!!!!! And I never thought it would happen!! I am thrilled!! *  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I've so far only been accepted onto the Science course that I have chosen as my back up in case I don't get onto my Operating Department Practice course this year with the other Unis I have applied to. I am more than happy to do that though as it will give me a really solid basis to start theODP course next year!!
> 
> I finally feel like I am doing something positive with myself! I am very happy tonight! x


hey just seen this...bloody great news....well done...realy happy for you :clap:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Quiet in here tonight lol or is it just me who hasnt got a life lol


yes you have no life :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> yes you have no life :thumb:


Haha thanks Ian!!


----------



## solidcecil

nice entrance ian!

no hello or anything just strait in with the insults!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

how do you get to be a silver member


----------



## IanStu

Flynnie_Guns said:


> how do you get to be a silver member


I think you have to be a loser or something like that.


----------



## Bettyboo

Flynnie_Guns said:


> how do you get to be a silver member


You have to be very special ... and post lots n lots :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> nice entrance ian!
> 
> no hello or anything just strait in with the insults!


saves time....gonna get there anyway so may as well just get on with it


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> saves time....gonna get there anyway so may as well just get on with it


Oh dear did you have a bad day??


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> You have to be very special ... and post lots n lots :tongue:


Well I am obviously not special enough as I am bronzzzzzeeeeee!!!!

Seriously tho I believe you have to be here for 3months and have over 100posts.


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Oh dear did you have a bad day??


LOL is there any other sort?


----------



## solidcecil

Flynnie_Guns said:


> how do you get to be a silver member


well you got to be really really cool like me and betty! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I am obviously not special enough as I am bronzzzzzeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Seriously tho I believe you have to be here for 3months and have over 100posts.


Hey Lys hows the plankton genocide coming along?


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> Hey Lys hows the plankton genocide coming along?


I only killed 100,000 yesterday from 2 species in total. Today I had a rest from my meglomania. The genocide will resume tomorrow. Then on Sunday I will count the corpses of the fallen. Oh lucky me. This involves a microsope and a clicker and soothing music, or I start counting in time to the beat rather than plankton nos.


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> well you got to be really really cool like me and betty! :thumb:


Ha ha thanks cecil, i cant even make it to bronze yet... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Ha ha thanks cecil, i cant even make it to bronze yet... :whistling:


You'll have to be here for a month.


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Ha ha thanks cecil, i cant even make it to bronze yet... :whistling:


oh yeah haha i thought you was siver!

so im the only cool one then! as per usual! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> I only killed 100,000 yesterday from 2 species in total. Today I had a rest from my meglomania. The genocide will resume tomorrow. Then on Sunday I will count the corpses of the fallen. Oh lucky me. This involves a microsope and a clicker and soothing music, or I start counting in time to the beat rather than plankton nos.


Oh no history repeating itself....

today plankton tomorrow the world :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh yeah haha i thought you was siver!
> 
> so *im the only cool one then*! as per usual! :thumb: :thumb :


well put a shirt on then...silly boy...you'll catch your death


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> Oh no history repeating itself....
> 
> today plankton tomorrow the world :confused1:


Yes I never harmed a single plant until I moved into the horrible field of biology. For the next month I will work 7days a week, how long I work and what I do will be determined solely on these evil little fu*ckers who have only to realise I have social or gym plans and decide to have a party and divide so I end up working a 15hour day.

All my plankton are strictly speaking phytoplankton...aka plants.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well put a shirt on then...silly boy...you'll catch your death


it dont quite work when you try and be funny! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> it dont quite work when you try and be funny! :lol:


so what you saying..I should just stick to insulting people?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> so what you saying..I should just stick to insulting people?


yeah i think good looks and comedy are my thing. and looking grumpy and being grumpy are more yours. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah i think good looks and comedy are my thing. and looking grumpy and being grumpy are more yours. :lol:


Thanks mate I feel all warm and special now..... :confused1:

Well I think I better go to the land of nod....need to rest...oh forgot to say my elbow has swelled up with liquidy stuff to huge proportions...so not only am I not funny...I now look like the elephant man...life is good....goodnight all...speak tomorrow if I'm spared :death:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Thanks mate I feel all warm and special now..... :confused1:
> 
> Well I think I better go to the land of nod....need to rest...oh forgot to say my elbow has swelled up with liquidy stuff to huge proportions...so not only am I not funny...I now look like the elephant man...life is good....goodnight all...speak tomorrow if I'm spared :death:


thats alright anytime!

deffently have to see someone about your elbow! and dont train! not even legs of cardio!

goodnight in case ou never return it was nice knowing you. farewell my brother.


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Thanks mate I feel all warm and special now..... :confused1:
> 
> Well I think I better go to the land of nod....need to rest...oh forgot to say my elbow has swelled up with liquidy stuff to huge proportions...so not only am I not funny...I now look like the elephant man...life is good....goodnight all...speak tomorrow if I'm spared :death:


Good night x


----------



## solidcecil

k im off aswel got to go join him or else he moans!

night x


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night boys, hmmm I might as well go to sleep to. I have work tomorrow pooh

x


----------



## ryoken

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Im wide awake after getting some wicked sleep earlier due to massive head ache/migraine and now i feel 100%, damn i wish the gym i go to was 24 hour cause i would be their right now doing my back but looks like im gonna have to wait till tommorrow!

just tucking into some lovely cod and sweet potato (ment to be my 8pm meal but was sleeping)

anyone up or about??


----------



## Rickski

morning Bronze world.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning hows you??


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone....hows it going?


----------



## Bettyboo

Good ta I have to go work at 12, but I do have four days off after!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Good ta I have to go work at 12, but I do have four days off after!


four days off? that cant be bad!! training today?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> four days off? that cant be bad!! training today?


Not today, gym don't open until 10am and I wont have time to go home and get changed. I have a 5k run tomorrow, and im taking kids swimming. Back to training on Monday.


----------



## IanStu

morning rob, betty.....can't believe I'm at work...but I am...but not for long thank fcuk...only need to do a couple of hours then off to start weekend of debauchery (shopping at sainsburys, and painting window frames)....no point in getting envious you'll just end up all bitter!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> morning rob, betty.....can't believe I'm at work...but I am...but not for long thank fcuk...only need to do a couple of hours then off to start weekend of debauchery (shopping at sainsburys, and painting window frames)....no point in getting envious you'll just end up all bitter!


talk about livin' life in the fast lane!! I wouldnt be able to keep up if i tried....


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> talk about livin' life in the fast lane!! I wouldnt be able to keep up if i tried....


very true...just be happy I allow you a glimpse into my strataspheric life....some were born to fly others to crawl....now on ya knees :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Ian, yak shopping at sainsburys, couldnt think of anything worse on a sat morning!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Ian, yak shopping at sainsburys, couldnt think of anything worse on a sat morning!


shopping at ASDA


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:



> shopping at ASDA


Just food shopping full stop on a Saturday bleugh


----------



## Gym Bunny

Everyone seems to be at work. I'm just having a coffee break and defrosting. My phytoplankton have indeed had a party in their jars and I'm gonna be here all day it looks like. At least as I am the only one here I can play muslc loudly and sing along out of tuneeeeeee.....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

I am on my bed dying!! I'm currently off food and can't even stomach water - I have two subway cookies waiting for me when I am feeling more human! Had a great time last night shaking my tail feather


----------



## solidcecil

morning all. how are we? hows the arm ian?

im knackered!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Cecil - why are you tired?


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Cecil - why are you tired?


you have a good time last night i take it?

dont know really didnt manage to get to sleep till really late


----------



## hamsternuts

IanStu said:


> morning rob, betty.....can't believe I'm at work...but I am...but not for long thank fcuk...only need to do a couple of hours then off to start weekend of debauchery (shopping at sainsburys, and painting window frames)....no point in getting envious you'll just end up all bitter!


listen pal, i've just finished the 2nd coat on the bathroom ceiling, and y'know what? it needs a 3rd

badass


----------



## Gym Bunny

hamsternuts said:


> listen pal, i've just finished the 2nd coat on the bathroom ceiling, and y'know what? it needs a 3rd
> 
> badass


Painting is fun...particularly when small children and animals try to help and then you get b0llockes for getting them covered in paint and the small handprints/pawprints all over cherished family possessions. :rolleye:


----------



## hamsternuts

Gym Bunny said:


> Painting is fun...particularly when small children and animals try to help and then you get b0llockes for getting them covered in paint and the small handprints/pawprints all over cherished family possessions. :rolleye:


me mums the best, she was painting the front garden fence, and let the dogs run around while she was doing it, next thing we know all the dogs have Red Cedar fence care on their own brushes (tails) and are busy painting it all over the kitchen cupboards, fridge, doors etc etc :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> you have a good time last night i take it?
> 
> dont know really didnt manage to get to sleep till really late


Yes i did, had an awesome time as well as 6 black sambucas, 3 glasses of wine and I stopped counting the vodke redbulls at 5. I hardly ever drink so today will be fun.

Why don't you take a nap?



Gym Bunny said:


> Painting is fun...particularly when small children and animals try to help and then you get b0llockes for getting them covered in paint and the small handprints/pawprints all over cherished family possessions. :rolleye:


 :lol: :lol:

When my sister was little she helped my Mum pull down the old wallpaper so she could put up some better paper. Two days later my Mum went into the front room to see my sister had ripped all but 2 pieces off the walls, she though she was being helpful!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tin of blue paint on top a ladder + 2 escaped ferrets = carnage. :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts

Gym Bunny said:


> Tin of blue paint on top a ladder + 2 escaped ferrets = carnage. :lol:


Tin of blue paint on top a ladder + 2 escaped ferrets = porn film


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yes i did, had an awesome time as well as 6 black sambucas, 3 glasses of wine and I stopped counting the vodke redbulls at 5. I hardly ever drink so today will be fun.
> 
> Why don't you take a nap?


sounds good :lol:

and yeah might have to in a bit


----------



## robisco11

afternooooooon, everyone alrite?


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All.. Hows is everyone?

I'm good you rob?


----------



## Rickski

afternoon all how are we today.


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> afternoon all how are we today.


Afternoon Rickski. I'm good you mate?


----------



## Rickski

Yeah cool and the gang, just woke up after my night shift just about to look for some food, you?


----------



## IanStu

hello you lot....how's your saturday going...seems to be quite a bit of illness and exaustion around....WA sounds like a good night, probably wont be a good day though...

Cecil thanks for asking, swelling has gone down a bit on arm so I look slightly human again...just been shopping, only a few kids started crying and ran off to there mothers.

Anyone got any rivetingly exiciting plans for weekend?


----------



## solidcecil

howdie all.


----------



## Rickski

Hi IanStu you alright fella, was thinking of taking a drive to the coast on Sunday or Monday just to get away from Manc for a day,


----------



## Rickski

hey cecil how's tricks matey.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Hi IanStu you alright fella, was thinking of taking a drive to the coast on Sunday or Monday just to get away from Manc for a day,


cool...do it....I feel like getting away from this hell hole, but its not very likely at the moment...money is a bit tight


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Painting is fun...particularly when small children and animals try to help and then you get b0llockes for getting them covered in paint and the small handprints/pawprints all over cherished family possessions. :rolleye:


*I painted mine and my daughters bedroom last year, I stayed up till 2am painting mine then did hers the next day. whilst I was in her room it suddenly occured to me that she was being awfully quiet so went on an emily hunt and found her in my room with paint brush in hand painting my newly painted walls a completely different colour.....uuuurrrrggghhhhh * :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*

*all rob could say was you will laugh about this one day.........that day has yet to come............*



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yes i did, had an awesome time as well as 6 black sambucas, 3 glasses of wine and I stopped counting the vodke redbulls at 5. I hardly ever drink so today will be fun.
> 
> *sounds like a good night to me am an avid lover of shooters...............hows the head today???????????* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*afternoon everyone...............have I missed anything?????*


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> cool...do it....I feel like getting away from this hell hole, but its not very likely at the moment...*money is a bit tight*


I deffo know the feeling on that one mate, thats looking like the holiday this year just a few drives to the coast and we do a packed lunch times are not as good as they were, never mind I have a wonderful family


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> hey cecil how's tricks matey.


yeah alright, apart from rob calling me lazy because i only wanted to do cardio once a week! 

hows you mate alright?


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> yeah alright, apart from rob calling me lazy because i only wanted to do cardio once a week!
> 
> hows you mate alright?


Dont listen I don't do cardio at all, I will when I finally trim down in a couple of years for my first comp. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> Dont listen I don't do cardio at all, I will when I finally trim down in a couple of years for my first comp. :thumbup1:


yeah i dont either was just going to see what all the fuss is about. so i will give it ago today but dont think i will carry it on until i cut next year


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> I deffo know the feeling on that one mate, thats looking like the holiday this year just a few drives to the coast and we do a packed lunch times are not as good as they were, never mind I have a wonderful family


yeah dont think we'll get a holiday this year..bought a big tent last year as thought it would be a cheap way to get away...but some how we ended up spending a fortune and everyone hated it, so no one wants to do that again....so like you, it looks like day trips


----------



## clairey.h

solidcecil said:


> yeah i dont either was just going to see what all the fuss is about. so i will give it ago today but dont think i will carry it on until i cut next year


I just replied to your thread but tbh agree with ricks, its not like you look like you need to do lots of cardio, I do it purely for weight lose, and looking at you as I said dosnt apear to be an issue..... :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> I just replied to your thread but tbh agree with ricks, its not like you look like you need to do lots of cardio, I do it purely for weight lose, and looking at you as I said dosnt apear to be an issue..... :thumb:


he has a huge belly now..thats an old pic!


----------



## solidcecil

clairey.h said:


> I just replied to your thread but tbh agree with ricks, its not like you look like you need to do lots of cardio, I do it purely for weight lose, and looking at you as I said dosnt apear to be an issue..... :thumb:


yeah well will try today. you never know i might fall in love with it!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> he has a huge belly now..thats an old pic!


na its kind of gone now must just have been really bloated that day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

The sun is shining !!! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> The sun is shining !!! :bounce:


not here....p1ssin it down!


----------



## Rickski

Replicator said:


> The sun is shining !!! :bounce:


Where it is Grey and Rainey here.


----------



## solidcecil

its overcast here.

were are you replicator? spain?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Sunny in scotland!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> na its kind of gone now must just have been really bloated that day! :thumbup1:


Yes I believe you...not :wacko:


----------



## Rickski

Pectoral said:


> Sunny in scotland!


Has the bug had his Eph and coffee today?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Rickski said:


> Has the bug had his Eph and coffee today?


Alright rick - no he is on animal m-stak and has been moaning about having a belly, I said it was his mind playing tricks!

I just saw you plan on entering a comp, which one are you going to enter?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Alright rick -* no he is on animal m-stak and has been moaning about having a belly, I said it was his mind playing tricks!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I just saw you plan on entering a comp, which one are you going to enter?


you on about me?

and hows the mstak treating ya?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yes I believe you...not :wacko:


its true! im only a 48'' waist now!


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> you on about me?
> 
> and hows the mstak treating ya?


No, my training partner (see avvy)...........just reminded I need to take a pack.....have you thought about trying tren bombs?


----------



## Rickski

Pectoral said:


> Alright rick - no he is on animal m-stak and has been moaning about having a belly, I said it was his mind playing tricks!
> 
> I just saw you plan on entering a comp, which one are you going to enter?


It is a loose plan at the moment I will be 40 on December 1st 2010 so probably the over 40's at Warrington the following May 2011 so it is a while off but as I said it's a loose plan all being well.


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> No, my training partner (see avvy)...........just reminded I need to take a pack.....have you thought about trying tren bombs?


ok.and whats tren bombs?


----------



## Replicator

solidcecil said:


> its overcast here.
> 
> were are you replicator? spain?


Nah Scottish borders .......had a shower or 3 but mainly sunny ................for a fookin change LOL

REP


----------



## solidcecil

ian im guessing its you that added that 1st tag! :cursing:


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> ok.and whats tren bombs?


Some sort of pro hormone, but just had a further look and appear to be quite strong so you need a PCT.......and your staying natural arent you?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ian im guessing its you that added that 1st tag! :cursing:


no mate it isnt...ive used my 2 tags up...so dont know who it is..but wish i'd thought of it!


----------



## ManOnAMission

I've no idea who done that tag........


----------



## Gym Bunny

You only just noticed it? Bless! It's been there for a while now....certainly yesterday :rolleye:


----------



## WRT

Forget about PH's you may aswell just start AAS because if you get any unwanted sides then people will know how to help you.


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Some sort of pro hormone, but just had a further look and appear to be quite strong so you need a PCT.......and your staying natural arent you?


yeah im staying natty. so im guessing these wouldnt be for me:laugh:



IanStu said:


> no mate it isnt...ive used my 2 tags up...so dont know who it is..but wish i'd thought of it!


oh i dont know then! il let you off


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> You only just noticed it? Bless! It's been there for a while now....certainly yesterday :rolleye:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Forget about PH's you may aswell just start AAS because if you get any unwanted sides then people will know how to help you.


I'm seriously thinking about a cycle...just a bit terrified of it...but begining to think its the way forward....may do it towards end of year....if I dare!!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I'm seriously thinking about a cycle...just a bit terrified of it...but begining to think its the way forward....may do it towards end of year....if I dare!!


no ian!

wait till next year then we can do one together!

if i dare :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> no ian!
> 
> wait till next year then we can do one together!
> 
> if i dare :laugh:


OK mate...you pin my ass and i'll pin yours :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> OK mate...you pin my ass and i'll pin yours :thumb:


yeah k sounds good


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


> Forget about PH's you may aswell just start AAS because if you get any unwanted sides then people will know how to help you.


The part about AAS is the PCT, and getting the right source, as that is what concerns me a little! I reckon I will give it a go once I learn a bit more about it all...........Looked at these tren bombs as they seem to be getting good reviews, but could be all BS!


----------



## robisco11

"robisco=mr brain bleed"

no prizes for guessin who that was then....


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> "robisco=mr brain bleed"
> 
> no prizes for guessin who that was then....


EDITh just realised you were on about the tags lol


----------



## robisco11

in the tags at the bottom lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> "robisco=mr brain bleed"
> 
> no prizes for guessin who that was then....


Thank you...I do try! :rolleye:

Cecil, t'wern't me that added 9x3=21

But if it makes you feel any better...I've been reading your avvy as SolidCELL and been mystified why everyone was calling you cecil....I have now worked out why :stupid:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All


----------



## ryoken

hello everyone!!!!!

im back form the gym after my back session feeling all smug with myself for having a great workout, hope your all well and good:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hello everyone!!!!!
> 
> im back form the gym after my back session feeling all smug with myself for having a great workout, hope your all well and good:bounce:


yup good thanks...no more girly headaches...and leg hurties today?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yup good thanks...no more girly headaches...and leg hurties today?


hi mate, no my heads all good after my sleep yesterday lol and the legs just a little bruised so not too bad and i did put some girly ibuprofen gel on it too:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hi mate, no my heads all good after my sleep yesterday lol and the legs just a little bruised so not too bad and i did put some girly *ibuprofen gel* on it too:thumbup1:


Pussy 

glad you had a good workout...I love doing back....makes me feel realy strong for some reason!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Pussy
> 
> glad you had a good workout...I love doing back....makes me feel realy strong for some reason!


me too but then i think thats down to the fact that apart from squats im lifting the heaviest weights on back day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Dont make me feel guilty I did not train today, and the gym closes at 2 so will have to wait till tomorrow, this site is great for that you read someone has had a good session and you want to train.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> me too but then i think thats down to the fact that apart from squats im lifting the heaviest weights on back day! :thumbup1:


yeah true.....you done anything exciting...shopping and painting for me!


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Dont make me feel guilty I did not train today, and the gym closes at 2 so will have to wait till tomorrow, this site is great for that you read someone has had a good session and you want to train.


ahh sorry Rickski i know what it feels like though i have been there many times :thumbup1:



IanStu said:


> yeah true.....you done anything exciting...shopping and painting for me!


only thing exciting was i bought the prodigy's new album and have been listening to the warriors dance non stop since :lol:


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> ahh sorry Rickski i know what it feels like though i have been there many times :thumbup1:
> 
> only thing exciting was i bought the prodigy's new album and have been listening to the warriors dance non stop since :lol:


great album they always do the business:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Where's the bronze crowd?


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Where's the bronze crowd?


Hi rick...well dont know where everyone else is...cause none of em have lives...so its a mystery....as for me I've been painting fcukin window frames all day...gotta be the worst DIY job ever deviced by woman kind!


----------



## Rickski

feel for you mate, it will be great when it is done though.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> feel for you mate, it will be great when it is done though.


yeah I know...hopefuly I wont have to do it tomorrow as its father day...thats what I'm thinking anyway...

So gotta leave you again mate...gonna wash all my brushes...more fun...speak later!


----------



## Rickski

later bro.


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloo just got home from work!!! All tired out, kids driving me mental.


----------



## Rickski

Put your feet up and send em to their room.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good thinking, its nearly their bedtime!


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> Good thinking, its nearly their bedtime!


Just put our young one down for the night, now the wifes really knackered so I guess it will be an early night.


----------



## Bettyboo

I gotta get up early in the morning i got race for life to do. Mine are 8 & 6 so not ickle babies anymore...


----------



## badger

HI Ricks how we going, been out to east coast today. Little town called Seaham just south of Sunderland, got up this morning with nowt to do (rarity to get weekend off) so me and missus jumped in car, chucked dog in the back and b*ggered off. Was sound great big deserted beach for him to run his sen daft on, gym in morning for chest session with my mate whose just got back from working in france for last 6mths or so, looking forward to it.

What u been upto pal ?


----------



## Rickski

Sounds like a great day bro, doing the same on Monday (substitute dog for 14 months girl), not sure where yet Southport or maybe the lower lakes can't wait aside from that mate just passed an exam last week and maybe doing another this next week, not too much really.


----------



## Rickski

Woo if I am right I am 3 posts of GOLD


----------



## badger

Rickski said:


> Sounds like a great day bro, doing the same on Monday (substitute dog for 14 months girl), not sure where yet Southport or maybe the lower lakes can't wait aside from that mate just passed an exam last week and maybe doing another this next week, not too much really.


Nice one with exams, what u studying ? used to to jump in car and p1ss off out all the time but don't get chance to do it as much now as i work most weekends. Lower lakes sounds nice we went there and worked our way up towards windemere a few years ago lovely part of world, come on then get these 3 posts rattled off see if you change before our very eyes.


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> Woo if I am right I am 3 posts of GOLD


get you !! well done on passing exam, what was exam for?


----------



## badger

Bettyboo said:


> I gotta get up early in the morning i got race for life to do. Mine are 8 & 6 so not ickle babies anymore...


Hi Betty nice to meet you, i was on here quite a bit before but been slacking alately. good luck with race for life


----------



## Bettyboo

badger said:


> Nice one with exams, what u studying ? used to to jump in car and p1ss off out all the time but don't get chance to do it as much now as i work most weekends. Lower lakes sounds nice we went there and worked our way up towards windemere a few years ago lovely part of world, come on then get these 3 posts rattled off see if you cahnge before our very eyes.
> 
> Hi Betty nice to meet you, i was on here quite a bit before but been slacking alately. good luck with race for life


Hi Badger, nice to meet you! Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## Rickski

it was only maths stage 2 but I needed it for college in September, English stage 2 next week all being well only studied for 3 weeks for both in truth they were pretty easy.


----------



## badger

Bettyboo said:


> Hi Badger, nice to meet you! Sounds like you had a good day!


Yeah been laughing at my 8 stone bulldog sh1tting himself everytime a wave came near him in the sea and dragging a car tyre up and down the beach that he found washed up. Nice to have the weekend off and getout for the day.


----------



## Rickski

ok the 1000 th post lets see it could be a big anti climax.....dohh


----------



## badger

1 more ricks go on i dare you, goldenness awaits ! lol


----------



## badger

beat me to it, oh well thats that then.


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> ok the 1000 th post lets see it could be a big anti climax.....dohh


maybe it changes on 1001st post lol


----------



## Rickski

it did this when I turned Silver it took about 10 mins if i remeber rightly I hope anyways.


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> maybe it changes on 1001st post lol


Will have to sit tight and wait I guess the criteria has been met I think. :whistling:


----------



## badger

Off downstairs to watch the take that i sky plussed the other night have a good un and take care. cya soon, Si.


----------



## Rickski

badger said:


> Off downstairs to watch the take that i sky plussed the other night have a good un and take care. cya soon, Si.


have a good one mate:beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

badger said:


> Off downstairs to watch the take that i sky plussed the other night have a good un and take care. cya soon, Si.


Cya have fun :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Yay i'm a bronzer now!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Yay i'm a bronzer now!


Whoohoo get you. I didn't realise you were sooo young omg your only 19.... a baby:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> Yay i'm a bronzer now!


You're still beta:whistling:


----------



## Rickski

WRT said:


> Yay i'm a bronzer now!


Thought I was about to change colour mate but it appears not:confused1:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo get you. I didn't realise you were sooo young omg your only 19.... a baby:whistling:


Makes my physique all the more impressive huh? :lol: :tongue:



MaKaVeLi said:


> You're still beta:whistling:


Gay



Rickski said:


> Thought I was about to change colour mate but it appears not:confused1:


Yeah you should be gold now shouldnt you??


----------



## Rickski

I should i believe 1000 posts enough rep and over 1 year on the forum I thought that was the criteria now I look a right idiot. Dohhhh


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Makes my physique all the more impressive huh? :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Physique maybe good, but your young so you lack experience. Its the experience that counts, and what you do with it pmsl :whistling: x


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Physique maybe good, but your young so you lack experience. Its the experience that counts, and what you do with it pmsl :whistling: x


I've had plenty and satisfied 2 women at once the other week, infact babyyoyo had video evidence:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I've had plenty and satisfied 2 women at once the other week, infact babyyoyo had video evidence:lol:


OMG!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I've had plenty and satisfied 2 women at once the other week, infact babyyoyo had video evidence:lol:


Lol i expect you have had plenty.... pmsl :whistling: so your safe and far too young hehehe


----------



## IanStu

Wow not a single post since 8.47...must be some sort of record..

Well just watched a film American HistoryX...superb..thoroughly recomend it...

although my wife hated it and went to bed half way through.

So as everyone seems to have vanished off the face of the earth, I may as well do the same...goodnight


----------



## Howe

No one still about?


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Wow not a single post since 8.47...must be some sort of record..
> 
> Well just watched a film American HistoryX...superb..thoroughly recomend it...
> 
> although my wife hated it and went to bed half way through.
> 
> So as everyone seems to have vanished off the face of the earth, I may as well do the same...goodnight


american history x superb film..................have it on dvd but still watched it again the other night........god bless that sky anytime :lol: :lol: :lol:

*happy fathers day to all fathers and grandfathers on here* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Thought I was about to change colour mate but it appears not:confused1:


lol you appear to be gold now.................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning folks. Well wish me luck my daughter (who is 6) and I are doing race for life today. Was not sure if i was allowed to post the link on here we have a website for sponsorship, never mind.

It looks as if its going to be a good day for it. Hope you all have a good one! x x


----------



## robisco11

morning guys!

good luck with the race for life betty :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> morning guys!
> 
> good luck with the race for life betty :thumbup1:


Thanks hun. You up to much today


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun. You up to much today


im going to the gym thats all i have planned at the minute. Probably just have a bit of a rest for the rest of the day, nothing too exciting ever happens on a sunday!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am at work.......joy!


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I am at work.......joy!


you love it!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> you love it!!!


Yes....but. I am having trouble walking from the gym yesterday and the cold is making me seize up. :ban:I'm getting oooooollllllddddd


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> I am at work.......joy!


I'm wrapped up in a quilt and am nice and warm


----------



## solidcecil

just thought i would pop in and say good morning.

also good luck to you and your daughter betty! :thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Happy fathers day to all, hello to everyone!!


----------



## WRT

Morning all, i have betty swallocks


----------



## Gym Bunny

Lovely! You've been training this morning then Tom.

Happy Father's Day to all Dads out there. Spoken to my old man this morning and he's having a grand day winding everyone up....ahhh. I think I get my immaturity and refusal to grow up from him :lol:


----------



## Howe

Morning All. How is everyone?


----------



## Jem

Moooorrning erm anyone missed me even the tiniest bit?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Moooorrning erm anyone missed me even the tiniest bit?


 its afternoon:bounce: :bounce:

i missed you, did you have a good night friday????

hope every one else is ok im going to the gym shortly so im happy and wheres that Gym Bunny i put a fore arm shot up in the adult lounge just for you so get your lovely bottom in there and comment please:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> its afternoon:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> i missed you, did you have a good night friday????
> 
> hope every one else is ok im going to the gym shortly so im happy and wheres that Gym Bunny i put a fore arm shot up in the adult lounge just for you so get your lovely bottom in there and comment please:bounce: :bounce:


Oh thanks Ry -OMG just read my journal - busted Pete [PRL] saw me on Broad St......sh!t........


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh thanks Ry -OMG just read my journal - busted Pete [PRL] saw me on Broad St......sh!t........


lmfao i just read it and cant believe you ignored him tut tut tut! :lol: :lol:

i mean how the hell did you not notice some one as big as PRL ffs jem your mind must have been on other things like how am i gonna get to southampton to meet up with Ry for some drunken fun:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Moooorrning erm anyone missed me even the tiniest bit?


didnt you notice there were only a few pages yesterday..........lmao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> lmfao i just read it and cant believe you ignored him tut tut tut! :lol: :lol:
> 
> i mean how the hell did you not notice some one as big as PRL ffs jem your mind must have been on other things like how am i gonna get to southampton to meet up with Ry for some drunken fun:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Yeah how the hell did you not see him? :lol: How is the head feeling now?


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah how the hell did you not see him? :lol:


She was busy daydreaming about me! :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> She was busy daydreaming about me! :tongue:


dreaming im only dreaming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I was bladdered ....tbh I am a bit scared because if he saw me on my mobile - this was the point in the night where I was telling everyone and anyone to fook off --- I left the club looking for someone and ended up walking the entire length of Broad st - got lots of grief and the animal came out [that is my aggression not me ..you know].....this is perhaps why I did not enter conversation with Pete - I may have given him a mouthful of abuse ............scared !!!


----------



## Jem

I am back and not going out drinking again for another year...well will make one exception claire - just dont feed me champers ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am back and not going out drinking again for another year...well will make one exception claire - just dont feed me champers ...


shooters instead..........oh and cocktails my fav is called forplay, amaretto, southern comfort and pineapple juice :drool: :drool:

as long as i lay of the whiskey and wine im usually good :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

shooters..............OMFG that brings back Aftershock memories ........I had an area manager for the co-op stalking me all night that night .......


----------



## clairey.h

creme de banan and baileys on top............lovely

but even better one of my very own creation that i used to sel in my pu was an after eight

tia maria, creme de menthe and baileys settled on top.........fabulous....

robs fav was a priarie fire.....tequila and tabasco sauce...uurrrrggghhhhh

he got into a drinking comp with three young indian lads one night on them at the end of the night it turned out they were the great great great grandsons of someone who invented some type of chilli powder........lmao he ended putting 3/4 tabasco to 1/4 tequila and they were still drinking it.........


----------



## robisco11

afernoon guys! how is everybody?


----------



## Jem

I Loooooooooooooove Tia Maria - liking the sound of that one - yum yum xx

Had a carby day yesterday - McD Brekkie, KFC for dinner, even tried to have a milkshake but it was horrible so I threw it away .........

Rob= Plonker euggghhhh - bet he had fun on the toilet the next day !!!

Just got 3 fookin texts tellin me to get my ass to the gym pmsl - this has never happened before - 1 day off and all hell breaks loose !

suppose I better get going xxx


----------



## Howe

Afternoon.



robisco11 said:


> afernoon guys! how is everybody?


Good Cheers. You rob?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Good Cheers. You rob?


aye, im not too bad thanks, just back from the gym.....knackered!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> aye, im not too bad thanks, just back from the gym.....knackered!


Sweet! :thumbup1:

Got much planned for rest of the day?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Sweet! :thumbup1:
> 
> Got much planned for rest of the day?


not really buddy, going to watch the cricket later, thats as exciting as its going to get! what about you?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> not really buddy, going to watch the cricket later, thats as exciting as its going to get! what about you?


Cool. Not much either mate watch the F1


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Not much either mate.


life in the fast lane for us two


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> life in the fast lane for us two


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## Howe

I'm off to eat! Catch you guys later. Enjoy your afternoons


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nom nom nom.....I have chicken!!!

On the home straight now. Another 3hours and I am outta here! Wooo!


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> *Nom nom nom.....I have chicken!!!*
> 
> On the home straight now. Another 3hours and I am outta here! Wooo!


snap :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Alright people - just back from a run in my local woods, makes such a difference to get outside rather then in a sweaty gym!....seem to be improving also, just need to get some new shorts as my tight blue ones are cutting the inside of my thighs!


----------



## dan the man

nice and refreshing was it


----------



## ManOnAMission

dan the man said:


> nice and refreshing was it


That it was.........thats one thing I love about moving to scotland from london, I can jog outside without having to wear a fume mask.


----------



## dan the man

haha i bet nicer up there is it


----------



## ManOnAMission

Nicer in alot of ways, but I still miss the buzz of london life, all the clubs up here shut at 3am which can be a bit crap if your on a night out!


----------



## dan the man

yeah im in to getting thrown out at the end myself


----------



## Jem

woohoo boys what's occurring ?


----------



## ManOnAMission

the resident milf has arrived.......hello Jem!


----------



## dan the man

hi jem hows it going


----------



## WRT

Yo bloods, just finished squatting 560kg for 20 reps, how are we all?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> woohoo boys what's occurring ?


hello Jem



Pectoral said:


> the resident milf has arrived.......hello Jem!


shes too young to be a milf dude:thumbup1:


----------



## dan the man

not bad you

i thought you would have managed more than 20 reps with just 560kg


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> hello Jem
> 
> *shes too young to be a milf dude* :thumbup1:


I love you Ry :tongue:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem knows im joking with her


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> the resident milf has arrived.......hello Jem!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Yo bloods, just finished squatting 560kg for 20 reps, how are we all?


 i hope that was one legged squats mate using a mear 560kg:whistling:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yo bloods, just finished squatting 560kg for 20 reps, how are we all?


show off !!! congrats little big man :thumb:

I managed my 60kg deads - which I failed to do last week ......3 sets of 8's - so Im happy with that. Higher next week hopefully


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> Jem knows im joking with her


what you mean you would not then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dan the man

^^^^ hahah


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> what you mean you would not then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> what you mean you would not then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmfao this reminds me of that thing i used to say to my mates at school (yes i know it was over 12 years ago)

Ry says to mate "do you fancy my mum?"

mate says "no mate dont be silly!"

Ry says "wtf are you saying shes ugly mush!!"

sorry couldnt help it just reminded me of it for some reason:thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> what you mean you would not then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahaha..........I wouldn't say, as cecil may get all solid with me.


----------



## ryoken

Pectoral said:


> hahahaha..........I wouldn't say, as cecil may get all solid with me.


cecil gets solid with me/in me most nights so i wouldnt worry its actually very nice:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> hahahaha..........I wouldn't say, as cecil may get all solid with me.


haha yeh Cecil would flip into a jealous rage....


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> cecil gets solid with me/in me most nights so i wouldnt worry its actually very nice:whistling: :whistling:


pmsl - saw that one coming !!!

where is the little devil anyway - hasnt he missed me :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Jem is a classy lady who deserves to be treated with repect. I would take her out to dinner (making her pay of course) then get a taxi home, which she also pays for then take her back to mine and make her sleep in the back garden once i've finished. :thumbup1:

Love you really!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmfao this reminds me of that thing i used to say to my mates at school (yes i know it was over 12 years ago)
> 
> Ry says to mate "do you fancy my mum?"
> 
> mate says "no mate dont be silly!"
> 
> Ry says "wtf are you saying shes ugly mush!!"
> 
> sorry couldnt help it just reminded me of it for some reason:thumb:


twisted ....just like moi !


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Jem is a classy lady who deserves to be treated with repect. I would take her out to dinner (making her pay of course) then get a taxi home, which she also pays for then take her back to mine and make her sleep in the back garden once i've finished. :thumbup1:
> 
> Love you really!


I did not mind all they way up to ..........sleeping in the back garden:crying::no: :crying: how could you ?


----------



## ryoken

this tags thing is getting a bit wierd now i mean the ian beale thing was wrong but who put the bin laden is sexy tag up ffs:lol:


----------



## Jem

I am also a tad concerned about david 'the real deal' dickinson tag ....and we all suck ian ...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I am also a tad concerned about david 'the real deal' dickinson tag ....and we all suck ian ...


well tbh i was under the impression we all did suck ian on a regular basis or is it just me then cause he said and i quote "yes its fine to go down on me Ry as the rest of the bronze thread does!"

Now im feeling used and concerned:cursing:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well tbh i was under the impression we all did suck ian on a regular basis or is it just me then cause he said and i quote "yes its fine to go down on me Ry as the rest of the bronze thread does!"
> 
> Now im feeling used and concerned:cursing:


pmsl you look far too innocent for all of that Ry - yes you have been used and abused ...good to know that you will obey though - I will bear this in mind :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl you look far too innocent for all of that Ry - yes you have been used and abused ...good to know that you will obey though - I will bear this in mind :whistling:


 Looks can be very decieving lol and yes im very good at obeying:lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken (take this as a compliment) but you look like a macho ian beale.


----------



## ryoken

Pectoral said:


> ryoken (take this as a compliment) but you look like a macho ian beale.


 I am ian beale maskerading as a bodybuilder but dont tell anyone:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken said:


> I am ian beale maskerading as a bodybuilder but dont tell anyone:whistling: :whistling:


ok boss


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Looks can be very decieving lol and yes im very good at obeying:lol:


*I like it ......little tinker - I can work with that *



Pectoral said:


> ryoken (take this as a compliment) but you look like a macho ian beale.


*OMG are you here to insult folk pmsl .....Pec - Ry is far far better looking - I cannot see a resemblance at all* :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> *I like it ......little tinker - I can work with that *
> 
> *OMG are you here to insult folk pmsl .....Pec - Ry is far far better looking - I cannot see a resemblance at all* :lol:


OMFG Jem......im far too nice to insult anyone! haven't you worked that out already?


----------



## WRT

Is anyone else horny today or is it just me? :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

Pectoral said:


> OMFG Jem......im far too nice to insult anyone! haven't you worked that out already?


I actually put 2 and 2 together and heres what i got --- Pectoral was the one that posted ian beale is fit!! and then said i looked like a macho ian beale,

hence the conclusion he wants me and im down with that:lol: :cool2:


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


> Is anyone else horny today or is it just me? :confused1:


Heavy Squatting is the reason!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Is anyone else horny today or is it just me? :confused1:


 im super horny and im on a promise tonight too:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken said:


> I actually put 2 and 2 together and heres what i got --- Pectoral was the one that posted ian beale is fit!! and then said i looked like a macho ian beale,
> 
> hence the conclusion he wants me and im down with that:lol: :cool2:


hahahah!......the only tag I have posted, is "9x3=21"........what to put next?


----------



## ryoken

Pectoral said:


> hahahah!......the only tag I have posted, is "9x3=21"........what to put next?


lmfao cecil will never live that down lol reps for posting that tag:beer:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I actually put 2 and 2 together and heres what i got --- Pectoral was the one that posted ian beale is fit!! and then said i looked like a macho ian beale,
> 
> hence the conclusion he wants me and im down with that:lol: :cool2:


yes that's obviously it .....man love again


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> yes that's obviously it .....man love again


your not feeling left out are you Jem???


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken (ian beale).......pectoral (grant mitchell).....man love on albert square....would jem be buying a copy?


----------



## Jem

grant mitchell I would have done a few yrs back ....bit shabby now though .....hmm will check your profile for pics anyway ....*jem runs off*


----------



## Jem

Nope - no pics ........


----------



## ManOnAMission

No photos jem, I am a faceless member of UK muscle at the moment - I am worried about putting my pics up incase someone takes all this man love a little too far...


----------



## WRT

Pectoral said:


> No photos jem, I am a faceless member of UK muscle at the moment - I am worried about putting my pics up incase someone takes all this man love a little too far...


----------



## robisco11

Pectoral said:


> No photos jem, I am a faceless member of UK muscle at the moment - I am worried about putting my pics up incase someone takes all this man love a little too far...


yeh they did that with me when they saw my pics.... :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


>


Jeese ffs no worries about man love from my side ffs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


>


hahahahaahah :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG ....losing the will to live here ...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG ....losing the will to live here ...


would some wubs cheer you up???

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> would some wubs cheer you up???
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


Oh well was just about to log off and then I saw all this love !!!! thanks Ry :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

what...what...what....what have I missed..

...smut and stuff i'm guessing...yes Tom i'm feeling realy horny so get ya self down here!

Jem where were u yesterday.....in fact where r u now?

hello to everyone else...had a good day here hope u all have!


----------



## IanStu

WTF...no ones repped me today....hey I have feelings too you know :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

Hi there all.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good early evening folks, just got back, Run went well sorta, I eneded up carrying Katie round on my shoulders and got asked to carry a few other people around lol! , but we sprinted to the finish line. Oh my lad ran with us too he is 8! Mind you beyond belief why they organised a run so that you would be running at mid day it was ridiculously hot!!

We then trundled off to the outdoor pool for some chill time - that should be shilly time it was blady freezing lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> WTF...no ones repped me today....hey I have feelings too you know :confused1:


You're a beautiful man for repping me!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Rickski said:


> Hi there all.


Bring on the repping power:laugh: - alright rick


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Pect and Rik


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Pect and Rik


evening betty - sounds like you had a fun day at the race for life - did you get a special reward for carrying people on your shoulders?


----------



## Jem

evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> evening betty - sounds like you had a fun day at the race for life - did you get a special reward for carrying people on your shoulders?


Lol na got a medal though, I gave it to my son.


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> evening all


Hiya Jem hows your day been? Hope you had a good one x


----------



## Jem

went gym, came home, that's the lot ...wish all my days were that simple !


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im in agreement i wish my life was simple too.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done Betty you trooper! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well done Betty you trooper! :thumb:


Thanks Amazon, i will post a pic later of my daughter and son, very red faced with their medals lol Bear with me im not very techy :thumb:


----------



## paul s

well done on your run today


----------



## solidcecil

evening!

well done betty!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Aww thanks folks, lol the kids did really well gotta hand it to them!


----------



## Jem

Hi Paul !

Alright cecil .......


----------



## solidcecil

how is everyone? do much today?

i just took my dad out for lunch and thats about as exciting as my day got.


----------



## Howe

Evening All! How is everyone?


----------



## M_at

Tired as hell.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Betty repped you for your stirling effort in a good cause today.

i'm cream crackered....and discovered there was still some beta alanine in the old tub I decanted my protein into...I have beta alanine tingles....arrrrgh...all over my face and hands.


----------



## Bettyboo

Well I just had the most bizzare evening! A guy asked me out for a drink, it turns out all he talked about was work god didnt he go on and on, he did me head in Grrr! He introduced me to someone as his work m8 grr! So i let him buy the next drink in and then made my excuses and left. Hmm also been chatted up by 19 yr old on msn, not sure if he is taking the **** slightly though. He said he has never seen a women like me before ( i assume he means all female BB'drs) he said he either sees skinny or fat women, toned skinny women, but not women like me! what sort of statement is that for someone to make???

Anyway off to bed now. Night night ppl x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning everyone! Hope your Monday is as funpacked as mine is shaping up to be! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning, off t the gym got legs today whohoo. Got a splitting headache, didnt sleep much either grr.

Have a good one people I have a few days off whohoo.


----------



## clairey.h

morning all, off on a school run and the gym...............

didnt go all last week, cant remember the last time I didnt go for a week and I dont know why??????????

feel like [email protected] today though, all fat and bloated bbllluuurrrggghhhhh to many kitkats.......lol

will feel better after when Im all hot and sweaty.......lol............

triceps, cardio and abs.........(need to find them first they seem to have gone somewhere???????????)

who said I look like amanda holden??????????


----------



## Nathrakh

No gym today (shoulders and calves yesterday) - chest tomorrow though.


----------



## Martyd

Morning peeps hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## IanStu

Morning freaks...

recieved my first neg reps yesterday

FROM CECIL

Obviously he's gonna die...just thinking of most hideous way to do it :death:


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Morning freaks...
> 
> recieved my first neg reps yesterday
> 
> FROM CECIL
> 
> Obviously he's gonna die...just thinking of most hideous way to do it :death:


 haha what was his reason Ian :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Martyd said:


> haha what was his reason Ian :confused1:


Morning Martyd

I had caught him up in reps....he didnt like it...so neged me....what he forgets is I have neg rep power too (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all how are we!


----------



## Martyd

IanStu said:


> Morning Martyd
> 
> I had caught him up in reps....he didnt like it...so neged me....what he forgets is I have neg rep power too (insert evil laugh here)


 ooowww ok sounds like a rep war coming on :lol:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning all how are we!


Morning Dave...not too bad for a Monday morning..u?



Martyd said:


> ooowww ok sounds like a rep war coming on :lol:


Yup and I'm tooled up and ready :2guns:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Not wanting to rain on your parade boys...but a neg repping flaming war may get you banned for the forum. I know it's certainly been responsible for banning on other forums.

I haz cofffeeeeeeee :bounce:


----------



## Martyd

Gym Bunny said:


> Not wanting to rain on your parade boys...but a neg repping flaming war may get you banned for the forum. I know it's certainly been responsible for banning on other forums.
> 
> I haz cofffeeeeeeee :bounce:


 here here gym bunny.. they should kiss and make up


----------



## Goose

Moaning peeps.


----------



## Rickski

Morning Goose MartyD and Gymbunny


----------



## Howe

Morning all! How is everyone?


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone, how are we?

im happy because i have just won some free knee wraps! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

You alright Howiieee, what you up to.


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone, how are we?
> 
> im happy because i have just won some free knee wraps! :thumbup1:


ah did you win the Iron head case quiz about John, personally don't use them so didn't bother,well done though kiddo:thumb:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone, how are we?
> 
> im happy because i have just won some free knee wraps! :thumbup1:


Morning mate.. I'm good you?

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> You alright Howiieee, what you up to.


I'm good thanks Rickski yourself? Not much to be honest. You?


----------



## Rickski

Howiieee said:


> I'm good thanks Rickski yourself? Not much to be honest. You?


Not too much easy weekend, food shopping and Gym in a bit then a day out tomorrow not decided where yet but looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> ah did you win the Iron head case quiz about John, personally don't use them so didn't bother,well done though kiddo:thumb:


yeah just looked and i won. i havent used them before but was thinking about getting some as sometimes my kness hurt a bit after squats.

hows tricks mate? (as you would say:tongue



Howiieee said:


> Morning mate.. I'm good you?
> 
> Nice one :thumb:


morning howiiiiiiieeeeee

cool yeah im alright bro.

you got to do maths today ent ya?


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> Not too much easy weekend, food shopping and Gym in a bit then a day out tomorrow not decided where yet but looking forward to it:thumb:


Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> morning howiiiiiiieeeeee
> 
> cool yeah im alright bro.
> 
> you got to do maths today ent ya?


Sweet.

Yeah got maths lesson this afternoon :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## Sti_prodrive

Oright ladz???? Looks like ive missed alot on this post!!! I was a brown tag back then, so whats da que on this post so far ?


----------



## Rickski

Sti_prodrive said:


> Oright ladz???? Looks like ive missed alot on this post!!! I was a brown tag back then, so whats da que on this post so far ?


Shame Rag's not here to give a synopsis, just general chit chat and some smut thrown in:laugh:


----------



## Howe

Sti_prodrive said:


> Oright ladz???? Looks like ive missed alot on this post!!! I was a brown tag back then, so whats da que on this post so far ?


Morning mate. you alright?


----------



## solidcecil

Rickski said:


> Shame Rag's not here to give a synopsis, just general smut and some chit chat thrown in:laugh:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

thats more to the truth


----------



## Sti_prodrive

morning 2 u too mate!

Anyone see top gear lastnight ? Fuking hell that farrari sounded like a real monsta!


----------



## Howe

Sti_prodrive said:


> morning 2 u too mate!
> 
> Anyone see top gear lastnight ? Fuking hell that farrari sounded like a real monsta!


I missed it mg: :mellow: :thumbdown:


----------



## solidcecil

oh it was quite good mate. worth a watch!


----------



## Bettyboo

Whohoo got a PB this morning on the leg press 200Kg am well chuffed! Morning!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Whohoo got a PB this morning on the leg press 200Kg am well chuffed! Morning!


morning!

well done! i struggle on 200kg!!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> oh it was quite good mate. worth a watch!


I shall watch it on IPlayer



Bettyboo said:


> Whohoo got a PB this morning on the leg press 200Kg am well chuffed! Morning!


Morning . Well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning howi and cecil how tricks?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm there is a guy at the gym where i go, not the owner. He tries to sell gear all the time to me and is giving out the wrong advice. What do I do about it help????

Im not interested in the gear, I have told him this already....


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Whohoo got a PB this morning on the leg press 200Kg am well chuffed! Morning!


Morning Betts...well done on the PB

Just a note: New rules have been posted which state that there shall be no mention of PBs on any thread on this forum untill Ian's arm is better...

Its not what I want...its just the law i'm afraid...just thought I better warn you.


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Morning howi and cecil how tricks?


yeah good thanks and you?


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Morning Betts...well done on the PB
> 
> Just a note: New rules have been posted which state that there shall be no mention of PBs on any thread on this forum untill Ian's arm is better...
> 
> Its not what I want...its just the law i'm afraid...just thought I better warn you.


Lol does that include legs, cause you don't need to use your elbow for that :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Morning Betts...well done on the PB
> 
> Just a note: New rules have been posted which state that there shall be no mention of PBs on any thread on this forum untill Ian's arm is better...
> 
> Its not what I want...its just the law i'm afraid...just thought I better warn you.


 :lol: tough because i got chest and tricep later!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good, got a dilema which I hope you guys n girls will be able to help me with .


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Morning howi and cecil how tricks?


Good thanks. You?


----------



## Howe

Morning Ian


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm there is a guy at the gym where i go, not the owner. He tries to sell gear all the time to me and is giving out the wrong advice. What do I do about it help????
> 
> Im not interested in the gear, I have told him this already....


kick him in the bollocks, i find that they tend to leave you alone then...


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm there is a guy at the gym where i go, not the owner. He tries to sell gear all the time to me and is giving out the wrong advice. What do I do about it help????
> 
> Im not interested in the gear, I have told him this already....


yeah but betty we all know you are the biggest roider on here!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol does that include legs, cause you don't need to use your elbow for that :whistling:


The law states that leg press PBs may be allowed (at the descretion of Ian) as the elbows are not used, everything else is totaly illegal...sorry



solidcecil said:


> :lol: tough because i got chest and tricep later!!


Your dead to me :death:


----------



## Goose

I struggle to keep up with this thread and work!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Your dead to me :death:


cheers. well you never know i might not get a new pb today! :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> yeah but betty we all know you are the biggest roider on here!


Yeah yeah cecil...of course I am :whistling: :whistling: NOT

#


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> kick him in the bollocks, i find that they tend to leave you alone then...


Ill give that a try tomorrow, he sorta gives me the creeps, he tried to touch my **** today aswell when i was warming up on the stepper trying to tellme he coudl see i was loosing weight eek. bleugh.... :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cheers. well you never know i might not get a new pb today! :whistling:


Return my fcukin reps that you negged you cvnt (meant in a loving way) or I'll neg ya into obscurity  :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Return my fcukin reps that you negged you cvnt (meant in a loving way) or I'll neg ya into obscurity :cursing:


i cant at the moment got to spread some more reps before giving it to you again! will do when i can. i promice:thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty - aren't you temped to be a roid machine?

Afternoon all....


----------



## ManOnAMission

cecil is repping the fuk out of me at the moment, should this be a cause for concern?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> cecil is repping the fuk out of me at the moment, should this be a cause for concern?


na just being nice mate!

and trying to spread the reps about so i can give some to ian again!


----------



## ManOnAMission

hahaha im pulling ya leg! - how are things? didn't you say you found work, or has that fallen through?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> hahaha im pulling ya leg! - how are things? didn't you say you found work, or has that fallen through?


lol yeah good thanks mate.

and dont talk about it im still ****ed off!

but na i ent got work! :cursing:


----------



## ManOnAMission

its sh1t when that happens - you not thought about becoming a male stripper act with ian?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> its sh1t when that happens - you not thought about becoming a male stripper act with ian?


yeah good idea achully! just ditch ian though :tongue:


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> lol yeah good thanks mate.
> 
> and dont talk about it im still ****ed off!
> 
> but na i ent got work! :cursing:


Wasnt funny at the time but thinking about it now I find it fcuking hilarious! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Wasnt funny at the time but thinking about it now I find it fcuking hilarious! :lol:


why?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ian tough cookie matey. Any PBs I hit will be whored in this thread....*makes note to go break PBs as soon as possible to get up Ian's nose*


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> why?


Well dont take it offensively but if it was me or my mates we would be all serious then later on look back and laugh, the whole process you went through and then the way you lost it.. it must have been speechless! I would laugh so hard with my mates if it was one of them, but then im quite chilled laid back about these things..


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Well dont take it offensively but if it was me or my mates we would be all serious then later on look back and laugh, the whole process you went through and then the way you lost it.. it must have been speechless! I would laugh so hard with my mates if it was one of them, but then im quite chilled laid back about these things..


yeah i know but its just that he achully told me i had a job then said i didnt wich really ****ed me off. but yeah its over now on to the next one! :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon all!! :-D


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon all!! :-D


Afternoon


----------



## Howe

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon all!! :-D


Afternoon Wild Amazon. You ok?


----------



## solidcecil

afternoon WA you good?


----------



## Jem

Well Hello ! just a quick one ...


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Well Hello ! just a quick one ...


Afternoon Jem


----------



## Jem

Hi Hoowwiieee


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Well Hello ! just a quick one ...


hey hunnie you ok?


----------



## Jem

yip off to gym thought would poop in and see how all were...


----------



## clairey.h

had to cut cardio to 10 min as school rang me to say my daughter had been knocked over and her glasses were broken............ :cursing:

picked her up and she has a round cut around the side of her eye where there were pressed into her skin............dads not to happy........... :cursing: :cursing:

on the plus side though had a great tricep workout........ :thumb: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey! All is well this end! I'm a happy bunny today for some reason!


----------



## D_MMA

busy mornign that turned out to be

anyone got ways to get rid of a pyscho ex?


----------



## Joshua

Hello folks - just thought I would say hi before going for my electric shocks.

J


----------



## Sti_prodrive

clairey.h said:


> had to cut cardio to 10 min as school rang me to say my daughter had been knocked over and her glasses were broken............ :cursing:
> 
> picked her up and she has a round cut around the side of her eye where there were pressed into her skin............dads not to happy........... :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> on the plus side though had a great tricep workout........ :thumb: :lol:


dam, I hope she gets well soon & things are not too bad


----------



## Jem

ah claire - your poor little babe - I bet she is loving the attention at home now - and she gets to choose new glasses !!!

tell Rob not to beat anyone up - kids do have accidents pmsl xxxx

Morning all others !!

Right I am off t'it gym

Claire pm me what you do on your tris - I might jiggle mine around - just dont use the word skulls in there please !

Lots love Emxx

Oooooh Hiiiiiii J !!! x


----------



## clairey.h

Sti_prodrive said:


> dam, I hope she gets well soon & things are not too bad


thanks..shes fine, it seems like I pick her up every couple of weeks with a black eye or something, just have to go town in a mo to get glasses fixed, until then shes seeing double.......bless


----------



## Joshua

> as school rang me to say my daughter had been knocked over and her glasses were broken............
> 
> picked her up and she has a round cut around the side of her eye where there were pressed into her skin............dads not to happy...........


Sorry to hear this C. I'm sure she will be fine.

Good to hear about the tris though. Small blessings.

J


----------



## bowen86

hello all!

how are we???


----------



## Howe

bowen86 said:


> hello all!
> 
> how are we???


Afternoon. Good You?


----------



## Howe

Gainer said:


> afternoon lads and ladies! Hurting like a beast again today! back and bi's are in serious pain!


Afternoon


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Ian tough cookie matey. Any PBs I hit will be whored in this thread....*makes note to go break PBs as soon as possible to get up Ian's nose*


Pure Evil.... :devil2:


----------



## IanStu

So i've just got back from gym....should be chest/Tris today so decided to have a go see what I could manage....did benchs flat/decline and cables and then some skullcrushers and rope pushdowns..and left it at that...much less than normal, but got through it...didnt go very heavy but still probably achieved about 300 PBs.

I'm pleased that I got through without arm dropping off...and it doesnt feel too bad at the moment...fingers crossed :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> So i've just got back from gym....should be chest/Tris today so decided to have a go see what I could manage....did benchs flat/decline and cables and then some skullcrushers and rope pushdowns..and left it at that...much less than normal, but got through it...didnt go very heavy but still probably achieved about 300 PBs.
> 
> I'm pleased that I got through without arm dropping off...and it doesnt feel too bad at the moment...fingers crossed :thumbup1:


sounds good to me mate glad your arms coping ok:thumbup1:

i just got in from work and now just chilling as been out in the sun most the day and the fact its a rest day!

hows everyone doing then:bounce:


----------



## Goose

Good stuff Ian.

You shouldnt need to train those bodyparts any more than that if done correctly otherwise you will just overtrain.

I literally do 2 exercises for chest and 2-3 for triceps and leave at that.. but only 2 sets on each for tris and 4 sets on chest for first exercise followed by 3 sets on second exercise. Im currently growing pretty quick with the help of food and chemicals


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ian have you actually been to see someone about your injury? Because seriously not doing so is stupid.


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Good stuff Ian.
> 
> You shouldnt need to train those bodyparts any more than that if done correctly otherwise you will just overtrain.
> 
> I literally do 2 exercises for chest and 2-3 for triceps and leave at that.. but only 2 sets on each for tris and 4 sets on chest for first exercise followed by 3 sets on second exercise. Im currently growing pretty quick with the help of food and *chemicals*


your using miracle Grow too???? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Hi guys....Lys I havent been to see anyone, but one of the trainers at the gym who claims to know about injuries said he'd seen worse and he said using my arm was better than resting it...which to tell you the truth is exactlly what I wanted to hear.

Hy Ry......you finish early...is it some sort of part time job?

Hi Goose...Yeah I know alot of guys only do a few sets for each body part...but I love training so tend to do a bit more...probably unwisely I know!


----------



## Rickski

Off to the gym to do shoulders and maybe a bit of Tri's woohoo, cant wait (not).


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> and she gets to choose new glasses !!!
> 
> tell Rob not to beat anyone up -
> 
> *she chose simpson glasses..........another £60 down the pan........oh well*
> 
> Claire pm me what you do on your tris - I might jiggle mine around - just dont use the word skulls in there please !
> 
> *pm sent, dont be laughing at my weights missy, its all about form for me......* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *and no skulls although I love doing them the only barbell in my gym is camparb and it makes it a tad akward*


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Off to the gym to do shoulders and maybe a bit of Tri's woohoo, cant wait (not).


shoulders, tris my two favourite days.............although I love back and legs as well, hell I just love getting hot and sweaty...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hi guys....Lys I havent been to see anyone, but one of the trainers at the gym who claims to know about injuries said he'd seen worse and he said using my arm was better than resting it...which to tell you the truth is exactlly what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Hy Ry......you finish early...is it some sort of part time job?
> 
> Hi Goose...Yeah I know alot of guys only do a few sets for each body part...but I love training so tend to do a bit more...probably unwisely I know!


I work flexible hours mate for a set pay at the end of the week but if i get the work done by midday wednesday (deadline that roles over each week) then the boss dont care when i work tbh, some times i go in the evenings and sometimes in the mornings etc (when i feel like it lmao)

but it pays the bills and i work on my own so i can just get on with it and not have to worry etc

im a mechanic by trade but at the mo i just service and valet vehicles each week for a jap import company!


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Off to the gym to do shoulders and maybe a bit of Tri's woohoo, cant wait (not).


 have a good workout mate:beer:


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Off to the gym to do shoulders and maybe a bit of Tri's woohoo, cant wait (not).


Hi Rick...good luck with workout :thumbup1:



clairey.h said:


> hell I just love getting hot and sweaty...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


My Kinda Gal :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I work flexible hours mate for a set pay at the end of the week but if i get the work done by midday wednesday (deadline that roles over each week) then the boss dont care when i work tbh, some times i go in the evenings and sometimes in the mornings etc (when i feel like it lmao)
> 
> but it pays the bills and i work on my own so i can just get on with it and not have to worry etc
> 
> im a mechanic by trade but at the mo i just service and valet vehicles each week for a jap import company!


Sounds ideal....you can't beat flexible hours...makes life so much easier!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Sounds ideal....you can't beat flexible hours...makes life so much easier!


it certainly does but its a case of being sensible with it as the other chap that was working with me last month lost his job from miscalculating how much he had to do and how much time it would take to do it etc (spent too much time in the pub)

its not the best of pay as its a big drop from my previous jobs but tbh its paying the bills,gym membership etc etc:thumb:

and im just gratefull to have a job at the moment!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Betty - aren't you temped to be a roid machine?
> 
> Afternoon all....


Hmm a little bit, bit would rather do it naturally. I have hard enough problems getting a date now without the steroids! :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Claire hope your little girl is ok after her fall.

OMG my legs are killing me, I have kickboxing later if i can get up out of this sofa that is lol


----------



## robisco11

hey guys how is everyone?

got a question that may be simple for someone to answer real quick!

im going to spain in a couple of weeks and was wondering what the ruling is on protein powders. Are you allowed them in your luggage as long as they are unopened or as they contain traces of dairy is this a problem, i really have no idea?


----------



## Goose

robisco11 said:


> hey guys how is everyone?
> 
> got a question that may be simple for someone to answer real quick!
> 
> im going to spain in a couple of weeks and was wondering what the ruling is on protein powders. Are you allowed them in your luggage as long as they are unopened or as they contain traces of dairy is this a problem, i really have no idea?


Came back from Spain last week mate and I took about 2.5 kg worth of protein with me all fine. I just put them in my shaker bottles and wrapped in a bag and put them in my suitcase. Perfectly fine. If id have known it would be that easy I would have packed my other meds and maybe blow up doll!


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> Came back from Spain last week mate and I took about 2.5 kg worth of protein with me all fine. I just put them in my shaker bottles and wrapped in a bag and put them in my suitcase. Perfectly fine. If id have known it would be that easy I would have packed my other meds and maybe blow up doll!


haha nice one Goose! last time i went i bought my stuff there because theres a top gym with everything you need. Only problem was the prices were ridiculous and now the pound and euro are so similar n o doubt the prices will be even more steep this time!


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> shoulders, tris my two favourite days.............although I love back and legs as well, hell I just love getting hot and sweaty...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh realllllyyyy???? :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :rolleye:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh realllllyyyy???? :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :rolleye:


well its all good exercise :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> hey guys how is everyone?
> 
> got a question that may be simple for someone to answer real quick!
> 
> im going to spain in a couple of weeks and was wondering what the ruling is on protein powders. Are you allowed them in your luggage as long as they are unopened or as they contain traces of dairy is this a problem, i really have no idea?


well always put mine in condoms and stick em up my ass....amazing how much you can get up there....never had any problems yet so I recomend you do the same!


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> hey guys how is everyone?
> 
> got a question that may be simple for someone to answer real quick!
> 
> im going to spain in a couple of weeks and was wondering what the ruling is on protein powders. Are you allowed them in your luggage as long as they are unopened or as they contain traces of dairy is this a problem, i really have no idea?


As goose says, you're fine, just be careful about taking any protein powder which has steriods in it, as you could end up in a Spanish prison with big tony.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm a little bit, bit would rather do it naturally. I have hard enough problems getting a date now without the steroids! :whistling:


Just go for it, and date a guy smaller then you, and you can make him your b1tch.


----------



## D_MMA

**** day today!

cant wait to get the gym tonight and forget about it all


----------



## ManOnAMission

im off to the gym in abit, its my "T-Shirt" muscles day, chest and biceps!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> im off to the gym in abit, its my "T-Shirt" muscles day, chest and biceps!


Have a good work out :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Have a good work out :thumbup1:


It should be good, biceps are starting to grow......and you can guess from my username that working the chest is my favourite part!


----------



## Goose

Pectoral said:


> It should be good, biceps are starting to grow......and you can guess from my username that working the chest is my favourite part!


Do you favour one pectoral to the other pectoral, Pectoral? :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Goose said:


> Do you favour one pectoral to the other pectoral, Pectoral? :lol:


hahahahaha - I seem more attached to my right one, the left one needs a good talking to now and then!


----------



## IanStu

right thats me done...off home at last....may be on later, so no need to pine away with grief...so bye for now!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> right thats me done...off home at last....may be on later, so no need to pine away with grief...so bye for now!


Lol have a safe journey home lol

:tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

alright everyone.

hows we?

and ian dont read my journal if you dont want to see a new pb! :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Catch you folks later im off kickboxing, my cardio for today! x


----------



## solidcecil

k have fun betty!


----------



## Howe

Evening All.


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening All.


Evening Howiieee...how you doin...you've changed your avi back again!


----------



## solidcecil

evening howwwwiiiiiiiiieeeeee and one arm.

hows you? and yeah why the change of avi?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Evening Howiieee...how you doin...you've changed your avi back again!


Evening Ian.. I'm good you? Yeah i changed it and then couldn't find the other one so had change it to this one(baby-face)...


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> evening howwwwiiiiiiiiieeeeee and one arm.
> 
> hows you? and yeah why the change of avi?


Evening Bud.. Good, You? I explained to Ian


----------



## solidcecil

cool good. how did the maths go? better than me i hope :whistling:

why not take a new avi?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening Ian.. I'm good you? Yeah i changed it and then couldn't find the other one so had change it to this one(baby-face)...


LOL..thats funny...mind you you should see the filling on my laptop...the desktop has about 100 pics on it all overlaping each other, I can never find anything!


----------



## RedKola

Hola my fellow bronzers!  I'm bored!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool good. how did the maths go? better than me i hope :whistling:
> 
> why not take a new avi?


Maths was good cheers.


----------



## solidcecil

hey redk you alright?

and nice avi how.


----------



## Howe

RedKola said:


> Hola my fellow bronzers!  I'm bored!


Evening 



solidcecil said:


> hey redk you alright?
> 
> and nice avi how.


Thanks. Although do i detect sarcasm?


----------



## IanStu

RedKola said:


> Hola my fellow bronzers!  I'm bored!


Oh lordy...dont come here then...I used to be a jolly sort of chap...now I'm semi-suicidal thanks to Bronze thread....run while you still can!


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Thanks. Although do i detect sarcasm?


Yes just a bucket full of the stuff...thats why he's not called SubtleCecil


----------



## solidcecil

phew is all going on here!

just had a fire across the road, firemen came put it out. and now its gone up again! so there back again!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I want carbs. Is it wrong to want carbs? Never EVER offer to diet buddy ANYBODY. It sucks. I have just eated the hugest carb free supper and I am still  hungry because there were no carbs. :crying:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> I want carbs. Is it wrong to want carbs? Never EVER offer to diet buddy ANYBODY. It sucks. I have just eated the hugest carb free supper and I am still  hungry because there were no carbs. :crying:


aaawwwww you have my sympathys....I hate low carb times which is pretty much all the time.....lol

then get fed up and go on a major carb overload :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I have some protein if anyone wants it


----------



## clairey.h

RedKola said:


> Hola my fellow bronzers!  I'm bored!


lmao there you go red kola just for you, will kill 2 minutes if nothing else.....

GB please dont watch it will only upset you and I cant blame jem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

No thanks - I too want carbs


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## hamsternuts

arrrrrgh the way it all spewed out


----------



## Bettyboo

OMg im dying, every inch of me is aching, i need a good pair of hands lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> OMg im dying, every inch of me is aching, i need a good pair of hands lol


Mine.


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Mine.


Thanks WRT i might take you up on that offer!


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night people im shattered. Hope you have a good evening x


----------



## clairey.h

morning all................

hope we are all we today............

back and bis for me today............as much cardio as I can manage (need to work of the fry up from yesterday night..ooopppppsssss)

anyone have anything life shatteringly important they need to say??????

dave why were you having such a bad day????????


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> morning all................
> 
> hope we are all we today............
> 
> back and bis for me today............as much cardio as I can manage (need to work of the fry up from yesterday night..ooopppppsssss)
> 
> anyone have anything life shatteringly important they need to say??????
> 
> dave why were you having such a bad day????????


morning!

how are you today? Im not upto much tbh, shoulder and tri's this afternoon with a bit of cardio!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning All!!


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning All!!


morning!

how are you today?


----------



## D_MMA

morning Claire, rob, WA.

Just sat on meal 2 munchin away. great sesssion last night, the ex givin me loads fo grief before hand so switch fone off went to the gym and hit another PB (got 2 last week)

well chuffed.

hope all is well


----------



## Jem

morning we must liven this up somehow ........


----------



## robisco11

morning dave and jem!

you both ok? and Jem, yes, liven it up!!!


----------



## Goose

GET DOWN WITH A PAAAAAARTTTTAAAAAAYYYYYY!


----------



## Jem

umm dont get too carried away now Goose - tis online

how about you and dave get your kit off ??


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> morning dave and jem!
> 
> you both ok? and Jem, yes, liven it up!!!


Morning Rob - you can too :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> umm dont get too carried away now Goose - tis online
> 
> how about you and dave get your kit off ??


You've probably seen enough of my butt!


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> You've probably seen enough of my butt!


i haven't though...... :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Eek!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> umm dont get too carried away now Goose - tis online
> 
> how about you and dave get your kit off ??


subtle as always I see............lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

I just had an email alert sent to my inbox saying "goose is about to get his bum out".......I got my front row seat.....


----------



## robisco11

back in a bit....just got to take my tortoise for a walk in the garden........ :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Pectoral said:


> I just had an email alert sent to my inbox saying "goose is about to get his bum out".......I got my front row seat.....


uuuuuuummmmmm you can have the front row if you really want it that bad............lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

what's happening ----


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> uuuuuuummmmmm you can have the front row if you really want it that bad............lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oi Cheeky!! what you trying to say :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

clairey.h said:


> uuuuuuummmmmm you can have the front row if you really want it that bad............lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


From reading this thread, im not sure who would be most jealous, cecil or jem? close call!


----------



## Jem

goose you do have a nice bum though and erm claire can we please lose the plum quote????


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> Oi Cheeky!! what you trying to say :lol:


I didnt say it.......lmao pectoral did, he wants to be first in the queue :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Pectoral said:


> From reading this thread, im not sure who would be most jealous, cecil or jem? close call!


lmao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> From reading this thread, im not sure who would be most jealous, cecil or jem? close call!


there are other bums i would like to see but seen goose's and it was very pleasing so would not say no to a repeat performance ... :whistling:

alright ---claire - one for the bronze thread - Rob wont mind at all....pwomise


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> goose you do have a nice bum though and erm claire can we please lose the plum quote????


it twill be gone by the afternoon promise.......... :whistling: :whistling:

of to the gym in a mo, then I will have to find time in my oh so busy diary to find a replacment.........

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> there are other bums i would like to see but seen goose's and it was very pleasing so would not say no to a repeat performance ... :whistling:
> 
> alright ---claire - one for the bronze thread - Rob wont mind at all....pwomise


ladys first............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

that means you by the way :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> it twill be gone by the afternoon promise.......... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> of to the gym in a mo, then I will have to find time in my oh so busy diary to find a replacment.........
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


pmsl procrastinator ...thanks for PM - I will practise those moves claire you saucy little devil :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Have you two been exchanging naughty tips or something ?


----------



## Rickski

Morning all how are we today?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ladys first............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> that means you by the way :thumb:


well that's a feckin first isnt it darling :laugh:

I will post a pic of much improved bottom and all over when I have done my diet ....start Oct - then you will all gasp in awe and wonder .......prob not - but a girl can hope :thumbup1: :confused1: :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> umm dont get too carried away now Goose - tis online
> 
> how about you and dave get your kit off ??


Ladies first Jem


----------



## ManOnAMission

Rickski said:


> Morning all how are we today?


Morning rick - suffering a little here, late night and early start after a gruelling session at the gym, not the best combination!.......


----------



## D_MMA

i need my day livin'in up!!


----------



## Jem

Morning Ricks - you snuck in on the last page !

Goose - a lady never tells ........claire will tell you though !


----------



## Rickski

Pectoral said:


> Morning rick - suffering a little here, late night and early start after a gruelling session at the gym, not the best combination!.......


Morning Pec why the late night i hope booze or women were involved:beer:


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone.

what we up to today?


----------



## Rickski

Hi Jems how is our queen today?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning russ.

today im bored. surprise surprise.

hit another PB yesterday so that was WED, SAT & MON all with new PBs well impressed with my strength gains!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Rickski said:


> Morning Pec why the late night i hope booze or women were involved:beer:


im off the whisky and no ladies last night, but I had some gym babe tell me my bum was too high when doing "the plank" so i will return the favour next time I see her!

You at the gym today?


----------



## Jem

Hi ricks - booooooored but off t'it gym in a bit

Goose do you know Mandy12 ? why does she keep having new intro threads - sure that its the 3rd one ????? confused.com

Cecil - you have been neglecting me - I am sure ...


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> Morning russ.
> 
> today im bored. surprise surprise.
> 
> hit another PB yesterday so that was WED, SAT & MON all with new PBs well impressed with my strength gains!


Mate it must be the wanders of that diet you are doing! :laugh:

I've hit a few PB's recently but think its more to do with the tren than anything else :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I vote Dave, Rickski, Goose and Cecil all get their bottoms out please! x


----------



## Rickski

Alright Cecil


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> im off the whisky and no ladies last night, but I had some gym babe tell me my bum was too high when doing "the plank" so i will return the favour next time I see her!
> 
> You at the gym today?


that's really funny :lol: :laugh: :lol: should have kept your ass down then tiger :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Goose do you know Mandy12 ? why does she keep having new intro threads - sure that its the 3rd one ????? confused.com


Ah! Maybe thats where I recognise her photo from then pmsl! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I vote Dave, Rickski, Goose and Cecil all get their bottoms out please! x


Yep let's have a 'Bum Off' with the boys s'il vous plait


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I vote Dave, Rickski, Goose and Cecil all get their bottoms out please! x


In that order? C'mon on then Dave.. your first


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Hi ricks - booooooored but off t'it gym in a bit
> 
> Goose do you know Mandy12 ? why does she keep having new intro threads - *sure that its the 3rd one* ????? confused.com
> 
> Cecil - you have been neglecting me - I am sure ...


I was gonna mention that I already said hello to her lasy night around 12:30 the same piicture i did a double take, hhmmmmmm, odd.


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Mate it must be the wanders of that diet you are doing! :laugh:
> 
> I've hit a few PB's recently but think its more to do with the tren than anything else :thumbup1:


Ye mate wonders of the diet! :thumb:

and the extra's haha


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Yep let's have a 'Bum Off' with the boys s'il vous plait


Jem we havn't seen your botty as of yet... :ban:


----------



## Rickski

What did I miss bum out i think I need to trawl the thread......


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> that's really funny :lol: :laugh: :lol: should have kept your ass down then tiger :whistling:


:laugh:.....I'm just happy it wasn't that guy who keeps telling me that after the gym he goes to the sauna!


----------



## D_MMA

Hang on Hang on...

ass out. at work. then add a picture.

Doubt id keep my job very long haha

And ye like Goose said, we aint seen yours yet Jem.


----------



## Jem

it has been here - but need new shots now - it's better than it was surprisingly woo hoo! would not want to disappoint at the moment - and it wont be worth the wait but erm that's all I can give you pmsl


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> You've probably seen enough of my butt!


Nope...I can't remember seeing it. PICTURES!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> :laugh:.....I'm just happy it wasn't that guy who keeps telling me that after the gym he goes to the sauna!


Sure that's not Joshua

....I would not mind meeting J in the sauna though actually .... :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:but I appreciate that he is a good well behaved boy


----------



## Goose

I'm going on strike!

Jem get your lungs out

Get your lungs out

GET YOUR LUNGS OUT FOR THE LAAAADSSS!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

In fact...yes. I think we need a bronze members thread male calendar. All pics to be PMed directly to me and I shall make it up. All proceeds to charity.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope...I can't remember seeing it. PICTURES!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


you little fibber :laugh:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope...I can't remember seeing it. PICTURES!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Really? I'm sure you repped me for it! :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> I'm going on strike!
> 
> Jem get your lungs out
> 
> Get your lungs out
> 
> GET YOUR LUNGS OUT FOR THE LAAAADSSS!!!!!


Jem I am sure there is a pic of your very fine posterior on your profile. As for your legs lady, I wish mine looked 1/2 as good. PICS!!! :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Really? I'm sure you repped me for it! :confused1:


Oi stop showing up my logic. I want to see it so denial of ever seeing it is the quickest way to get it posted again.


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I'm going on strike!
> 
> Jem get your lungs out
> 
> Get your lungs out
> 
> GET YOUR LUNGS OUT FOR THE LAAAADSSS!!!!!


why me ? I have small ones anyway ! In fact I think all of us ladies in here have small ones????? - best off trying for something bigger .......erm Betty says she has a good pair

Get em OUT BETTY !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Right I am sure Jem has a lovely bott attached to those very nice legs of hers but you can't answer my request by cajoling Jem into getting hers out first! :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> Morning russ.
> 
> today im bored. surprise surprise.
> 
> hit another PB yesterday so that was WED, SAT & MON all with new PBs well impressed with my strength gains!


alright dave, well done on the pb mate.

you good?



Jem said:


> Cecil - you have been neglecting me - I am sure ...


and why hav i been neglecting you? everytime i come on your not online anymore!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I am sure there is a pic of your very fine posterior on your profile. As for your legs lady, I wish mine looked 1/2 as good. PICS!!! :rockon:


AND YOU as I recall have pics of your bottom in AL and in your thread - dig em out Lys :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

ye bro im good how about you!

Think we should all join into Goose's sing-a-long!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> alright dave, well done on the pb mate.
> 
> you good?
> 
> and why hav i been neglecting you? everytime i come on your not online anymore!


ooooh fair point - well I am here now so start making up for it love

GET YOUR ASS OUT ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Right I am sure Jem has a lovely bott attached to those very nice legs of hers but you can't answer my request by cajoling Jem into getting hers out first! :tongue:


Oh shh you.. I can at least try 

How about you get your botty out missy? that would be a treat I tell ye ! :beer:


----------



## Rickski

DaveI said:


> morning Claire, rob, WA.
> 
> Just sat on meal 2 munchin away. great sesssion last night, the ex givin me loads fo grief before hand so switch fone off went to the gym and hit another PB (got 2 last week)
> 
> well chuffed.
> 
> hope all is well


Was about an inch of a PB myself last night got the weight up but my elbows did not lock so will not count it, twas standing military press 2 plates each side was gutted almost, shouldn't of done 10 reps with 30 each side prior, will get it next week.


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> ye bro im good how about you!
> 
> Think we should all join into Goose's sing-a-long!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Jem said:


> ooooh fair point - well I am here now so start making up for it love
> 
> GET YOUR ASS OUT ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


na i think dave and goose have a much better idea! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

that's the spirit ricks - knock em dead tiger !


----------



## Goose

Rickski said:


> Was about an inch of a PB myself last night got the weight up but my elbows did not lock so will not count it, twas standing military press 2 plates each side was gutted almost, shouldn't of done 10 reps with 30 each side prior, will get it next week.


Nice work mate is that free standing or smithy?


----------



## IanStu

Morning...it all seems to be about bottoms this morning....I notice there hasn't been a rush to see mine...not one call in fact to see it...none of you have any taste!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Oh shh you.. I can at least try
> 
> How about you get your botty out missy? that would be a treat I tell ye ! :beer:


I'll think about it only when I have a full compliment of man bottoms to look at!


----------



## Goose

Saving the best til last Ian :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

go on then - show us we are wrong in assuming that you have no ass to speak of ian ...


----------



## ManOnAMission

Alright cecil - you taken time out from being a hero?


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> Nice work mate is that free standing or smithy?


Free standing I much prefer raw weight I don't count Smith Machine for any Pb's as balance is a key factor in a PB in my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> AND YOU as I recall have pics of your bottom in AL and in your thread - dig em out Lys :thumb:


I have pics in my thread. Not the AL any more as someone linked the pics on another forum so you didn't have to be logged into UKM and have access to the AL to view them! That was a nasty surprise.

As for my thread. Well if you are all gonna be wimps about it. 1 moment


----------



## Gym Bunny

No I lied. There is one pic in the AL. I'll post it but don't know if it'll get removed.


----------



## Rickski

Woaa GB hmmmmm.


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Saving the best til last Ian :thumbup1:


Correct!



Jem said:


> go on then - show us we are wrong in assuming that you have no ass to speak of ian ...


It'll have to wait till I get home...don't have my bum pics at work for some reason...although I did post one on this thread...it caused cecil to swoon!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Alright cecil - you taken time out from being a hero?


yeah have to sometimes mate. cant reviel my true identy. :thumbup1:

morning ian, weres your bum pic?

and vey nice GB! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PMSL woohoo

Well done Lys

stripey pants too !!!

*PEACHY* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

and another ...................boys no one handed typing please .......


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> I have pics in my thread. Not the AL any more as someone linked the pics on another forum so you didn't have to be logged into UKM and have access to the AL to view them! That was a nasty surprise.
> 
> As for my thread. Well if you are all gonna be wimps about it. 1 moment





Gym Bunny said:


> No I lied. There is one pic in the AL. I'll post it but don't know if it'll get removed.


Yowsa and I thought this thread was getting a bit dull....result :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Come on people. I coughed up. Now it's your turn!

Oh and thanks for the comments but it's very much a work in progress and I have a long way to go before I can step on a stage.


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> PMSL woohoo
> 
> Well done Lys
> 
> stripey pants too !!!
> 
> *PEACHY* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> and another ...................boys no one handed typing please .......


hahaha


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Come on people. I coughed up. Now it's your turn!
> 
> Oh and thanks for the comments but it's very much a work in progress and I have a long way to go before I can step on a stage.


ther're all desperately looking for something thats not to horrendous to post!


----------



## Goose

Your bringing out the dirty side in me..

I don't have any at work im afraid.. :lol:

Home time me thinks


----------



## Jem

yeah Im at work also :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> yeah Im at work also :whistling:


ye work from home ye cheeky get!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yeah Im at work also :whistling:


well we know cecils not....so come on big boy we're waiting!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> ye work from home ye cheeky get!


ssssh :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well we know cecils not....so come on big boy we're waiting!


yeah i got a job now:whistling:

so i cant. :innocent:

and yeah Jem you next! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Your bringing out the dirty side in me..


Thought that was your only side!


----------



## Jem

I have already said I am abstaining because I am dieting until Oct 4th ....so I have a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I have already said I am abstaining because I am dieting until Oct 4th ....so I have a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card


poor excuse!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I have already said I am abstaining because I am dieting until Oct 4th ....so I have a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card


yeah this can be your comparison pic!

no excuse!


----------



## Jem

Under pressure or what - where are your pics !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Under pressure or what - where are your pics !


i ent got any:innocent: :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> i ent got any:innocent: :innocent:


 x2


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Thought that was your only side!


Well yeah ok it is 



Jem said:


> I have already said I am abstaining because I am dieting until Oct 4th ....so I have a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card


Yeah me too!! wow what a coincendence!



Jem said:


> Under pressure or what - where are your pics !


As said I am waiting


----------



## Jem

do it now..........


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> i will do it now..........


 :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

you kno what guys... i love the bronze thread.


----------



## Jem

OMFG cecil - you have been editing my quotes again you fooker !!! pmsl - I will not be doing anything of the sort till you show me yours .......


----------



## Rickski

It's great Dave isn't it, the original poster has disappeared though it was higgz-123 i think.


----------



## Goose

Rickski cant remember if I said but thats some good lifting! we need to see the pics of the beast


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMFG cecil - you have been editing my quotes again you fooker !!! pmsl - I will not be doing anything of the sort till you show me yours .......


i wouldnt ever edit your posts dear! :whistling:

and sorry im affraid my ar$e is only for private viewings


----------



## Jem

just getting in the car .....

need some new songs for the ipod .....suggestions

who sings that one - "doing it for the thrill" in a high squeaky voice ? I want that one ...name that tune...


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> just getting in the car .....
> 
> need some new songs for the ipod .....suggestions
> 
> who sings that one - "doing it for the thrill" in a high squeaky voice ? I want that one ...name that tune...


what to come and see me! :thumb: :thumb :

and by the way its laroue or something like that


----------



## ragahav

Hello all,

hope everyone is doing fine ...Ricks, Jem, Ian , solid, Goosey and Dave ..how are you people ...  miss ya' all


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> Rickski cant remember if I said but thats some good lifting! we need to see the pics of the beast


Will try to sort it I train alone but I could always grab some dude to film it feels a bit cheesy but its all in a good cause


----------



## Rickski

ragahav said:


> Hello all,
> 
> hope everyone is doing fine ...Ricks, Jem, Ian , solid, Goosey and Dave ..how are you people ...  miss ya' all


Hey rag hows it bro:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> i wouldnt ever edit your posts dear! :whistling:
> 
> and sorry im affraid my ar$e is only for private viewings


she wasn't talking about your ar$e silly boy :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem I am dieting too....so I'm afraid dieting is not an excuse

Rag! Long time no see. How are you? How did the exams go? Is the uni situation a little more sorted?


----------



## solidcecil

hey rag hows you mate?


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Hey rag hows it bro:thumbup1:


Hey Ricks ... its going good ..waiting for final univ result and visa documents so that I can start preparing further .. how about you ..and you are golidie now ...congrats :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Hi Rag...your looking reflective this morning!


----------



## Jem

Hello Rags - hope you are well

Lys they all cheated ....not one of them - not one boy pic !

Cecil - that would be a bloody surprise would it not !

and thanks - that's the one !

anything else I can download - fast, pacy stuff ????


----------



## D_MMA

hope all is good Rag


----------



## Bettyboo

MOrning ladies and gents. had an early gym session today triceps and biceps, all pumped up. My abs are starting too show right at the top whoohoo very pleased with my self today!

Hope you all have a good one im going to push it and wear a dress today haha - watch out it may rain lol


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I am dieting too....so I'm afraid dieting is not an excuse
> 
> Rag! Long time no see. How are you? How did the exams go? Is the uni situation a little more sorted?


Hey GB ... .ya univ case is more or less sorted still waiting for final univ result, visa docs and TOEFL result (exam went great ..I mean I think so now examiner have to agree with my view  ) .....

how about you any new pestering neighbor, psycho cult following roommate ...etc etc.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> MOrning ladies and gents. had an early gym session today triceps and biceps, all pumped up. My abs are starting too show right at the top whoohoo very pleased with my self today!
> 
> Hope you all have a good one im going to push it and wear a dress today haha - watch out it may rain lol


Awesome progress Betty and Kudos on the dress wearing! :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I like Bronze makes me look tan lol


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> hey rag hows you mate?


hey Solid ... me fine ..what about you...hows your new work going ... must be quite a change after a sabbatical


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> hey Solid ... me fine ..what about you...hows your new work going ... must be quite a change after a sabbatical


haha what work??

it fell through mate!

well he said he had work for me when he didnt!


----------



## IanStu

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I like Bronze makes me look tan lol


you look a bit grey in your avi!


----------



## Jem

Need some new songs :cursing: :cursing:help me

Have just got La Roux 'In for the Kill'

Need running songs !!!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Hello Rags - hope you are well
> 
> Lys they all cheated ....not one of them - not one boy pic !
> 
> Cecil - that would be a bloody surprise would it not !
> 
> and thanks - that's the one !
> 
> anything else I can download - fast, pacy stuff ????


Sintilate is always good! got the latest one when I was in puerto banus last week


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> you look a bit grey in your avi!


he may be using the out of date bronzer


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Need some new songs :cursing: :cursing:help me
> 
> Have just got La Roux 'In for the Kill'
> 
> Need running songs !!!!


barbie girl- aqua

is always a great hit!


----------



## ragahav

Goose said:


> Sintilate is always good! got the latest one when I was in puerto banus last week


hey Goosey


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> hope all is good Rag


yup Dave ... how about you ..


----------



## ManOnAMission

one of the best albums for getting pumped up is lab-4, look for their first album Virus - london electricity (Billion Dollar Gravy) is another class album.


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> haha what work??
> 
> it fell through mate!
> 
> well he said he had work for me when he didnt!


sorry mate ... hope something nice comes your way soon


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Hi Rag...your looking reflective this morning!


hey Ian ....I have some clarity about my future course now ...what about you anything new


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> sorry mate ... hope something nice comes your way soon


cheers bro me to!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Hello Rags - hope you are well
> 
> Lys they all cheated ....not one of them - not one boy pic !
> 
> Cecil - that would be a bloody surprise would it not !
> 
> and thanks - that's the one !
> 
> anything else I can download - fast, pacy stuff ????


Hey Jem ....ya things are fine ..what about you ..any new news at your end ..


----------



## Jem

No my life is v boring

I went out last friday - got v drunk and decided that the life of alcohol and tight dresses was not for me ...well not every week anyway

so I am back to a life of sobriety and gym ....good !!!


----------



## Jem

Barbie Girl ......get you !


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> hey Ian ....I have some clarity about my future course now ...what about you anything new


No not much to report...bit boring realy!


----------



## Jem

thanks for suggestions Pec and Goose ! I am looking now ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> No my life is v boring
> 
> I went out last friday - got v drunk and decided that the life of alcohol and tight dresses was not for me ...well not every week anyway
> 
> so I am back to a life of sobriety and gym ....good !!!


Aha ... I see ....I think sobriety suits you more .....


----------



## ManOnAMission

while you lot are here, i done chest/biceps yesterday as changed my routine, should i leave at least 48 hours before i do back/triceps, as the seated row works my biceps so dont want to overtrain.


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> thanks for suggestions Pec and Goose ! I am looking now ...


what about mine? :crying:

i always listen to it on repeat!


----------



## Jem

that is why you have the physique of ken then ????


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> hey Goosey


Alright dude!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Awesome progress Betty and Kudos on the dress wearing! :bounce:


Morning GB, thanks hun! How is the plankton thing going in work?? I might scare a few people when i go out in a minute with the dress thing going on lol!

Morning Jem and everyone else and of course all the boys hehe

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> that is why you have the physique of ken then ????


yeah must be!


----------



## Jem

just make sure

[a] there are no sudden gusts of wind

* no open staircases *

*
[c] you are wearing a sturdier thong than you may usually *

*
*

*
Spoken from experience ......*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hey Betty...I am avoiding the lab for the moment as it's over 20° and I don't wanna go work at 3°

Rag....nothing? No hello? Not even a response to my questions.... I am heartbroken :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> just make sure
> 
> [a] there are no sudden gusts of wind
> 
> * no open staircases *
> 
> *
> [c] you are wearing a sturdier thong than you may usually *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Spoken from experience ......*


*
Love it!*

*
*

*
But thongs? * :nono: * They're like floss for the ass. French knickers FTW!*


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Love it!
> 
> But thongs? :nono: They're like floss for the ass. French knickers FTW!


have to disagree with you there, thongs all the way.........no vpl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> while you lot are here, i done chest/biceps yesterday as changed my routine, should i leave at least 48 hours before i do back/triceps, as the seated row works my biceps so dont want to overtrain.


dont know if any one else answered this mate...but yes def leave 48 hours...I always do and look at the magnifecent physique I have sculpted!


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> dont know if any one else answered this mate...but yes def leave 48 hours...I always do and look at the magnifecent physique I have sculpted!


 :thumbup1: cheers boss - i was doing chest/triceps on mon, then back/biceps on tue, but switched it around, and now I have your photo on the gym locker as inspiration before i hit the weights!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> dont know if any one else answered this mate...but yes def leave 48 hours...*I always do and look at the magnifecent physique I have sculpted!*


were? is it made out of clay?

:confused1:


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Betty...I am avoiding the lab for the moment as it's over 20° and I don't wanna go work at 3°
> 
> *Rag....nothing? No hello? Not even a response to my questions.... I am heartbroken* :crying:


How can you even say that :confused1: ...you know how much I love you  .. I have already posted reply for your post ..perhaps you missed it ..here is the *link *


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> :now I have your photo on the gym locker as inspiration before i hit the weights!


You and many others mate :thumbup1:



solidcecil said:


> were? is it made out of clay?
> 
> :confused1:


No mate...its a combination of steel and granite :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> have to disagree with you there, thongs all the way.........no vpl :lol: :lol: :lol:


hey Claire ... how are you


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> just make sure
> 
> [a] there are no sudden gusts of wind
> 
> * no open staircases *
> 
> *
> [c] you are wearing a sturdier thong than you may usually *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Spoken from experience ......*


*
i would have liked to have been there on this day * :tongue:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> have to disagree with you there, thongs all the way.........no vpl :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good good! Thongs all the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ragahav said:


> Hey GB ... .ya univ case is more or less sorted still waiting for final univ result, visa docs and TOEFL result (exam went great ..I mean I think so now examiner have to agree with my view  ) .....
> 
> how about you any new pestering neighbor, psycho cult following roommate ...etc etc.


Sorrrrrriiiiieeeee!!!!!!! *GB makes appointment to get her contact lense prescription updated*

Awesome news re Uni.

Pestering neighbour was reported to the landlord and that issue is over. Re the flatmate I have forgotten to pay the electricity bill to him so while I owe him €80 he is being nice to me..... Yes I am evil.

I have been promoted and am now International Student Liasion Officer or something. i.e. dogsbody, as this is voluntary. Still means my contract will be extended to the end of 2010 and I now have direct access to the Directorate...who are going to spend a whole year learning just HOW irritating I can be when I put my mind to it. :devil2:

Now some of the stress is off you how is training going?


----------



## clairey.h

ragahav said:


> hey Claire ... how are you


fine thank you for asking rags............... :thumb:

when do you expect to find out your results?????


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> have to disagree with you there, thongs all the way.........no vpl :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you wear silk you don't get VPL. Or there are the hip hugging seamless ones which I prefer. Hate thongs.


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> If you wear silk you don't get VPL. Or there are the hip hugging seamless ones which I prefer. Hate thongs.


dotn you find they dont hold they shape very well though, or is that just me....lol


----------



## Goose

How can you not like thongs!! They are just so&#8230; whats the word&#8230;&#8230;..

PERFECT!


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> How can you not like thongs!! They are just so&#8230; whats the word&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> PERFECT!


lmao........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Then again I do love bums :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Then again I do love mens bums :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Haha you said it not me!


----------



## solidcecil

it says

Originally Posted by* Goose*


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i would have liked to have been there on this day :tongue:


3 seperate incidents actually - all in 1 day ! that would have been unfortunate:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Lys no - I am a convert - loving the thongs cannot bear to see knickers in pants - used to wear the seamless ones - tesco no longer make them pmsl - I am sooooo common !!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> 3 seperate incidents actually - all in 1 day ! that would have been unfortunate:laugh:


haha yeah supose.


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> Then again I do love mens bums :thumb:


Really?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Lys no - I am a convert - loving the thongs cannot bear to see knickers in pants - used to wear the seamless ones - tesco no longer make them pmsl - I am sooooo common !!!!


haha i love a classy bird me:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> i love mens bums more than cecil :thumb:


good on ya mate!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> haha i love a classy man me, get him to spread my legs and stick it in deep... mmmmmm creamy.. :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

truce


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WA Panty rules!

French knickers

I wear these most of the time, always in short skirts or dresses that are likely to blow up/open in the wind.

Thongs

These are for the gym and anything else where frenchies would show.

Commando

Not often mainly because I don't trust myself not to split my trousers, generally if I am wearing something nice long and clingly on an occasion where I am sure I'll be able to retain all of my dignity!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> truce - I'm a big gay you win!


Ok mate.. Was fun :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> last night was ok mate..He was a bit small but was fun :thumb:


----------



## Goose

WA - I'm sure you would look stunning in whatever you wore 

*Horn* :lol:

As for the Frenchies with a skirt.. If it blows up we are still going to see your cheeky cheeks so may aswell stop the teasing and just wear a thong.. *cough*commando *cough*


----------



## Goose

Cecil - everyone is smaller than me


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Cecil - everyones bumhole is smaller than mine


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Little Goose you are such a charmer x


----------



## Goose

Cecil I will not lower myself to your standards.. My foul language is purely saved for the bedroom 

WA... follow me..


----------



## solidcecil

haha yeah k goose il let me win :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Cecil I will not lower myself to your standards.. My foul language is purely saved for the bedroom
> 
> WA... follow me..


WA follows happily full of anticipation and with a big smile!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> WA follows happily full of anticipation and with a big smile!


 mg: :bounce: :devil2:


----------



## D_MMA

christ, my legs are still killin after heavy session saturday just had to walk to other end of site to pick up some data. then back to the top floor wer my office is ! ouch!


----------



## ragahav

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorrrrrriiiiieeeee!!!!!!! *GB makes appointment to get her contact lense prescription updated*
> 
> Awesome news re Uni.
> 
> Pestering neighbour was reported to the landlord and that issue is over. Re the flatmate I have forgotten to pay the electricity bill to him so while I owe him €80 he is being nice to me..... Yes I am evil.
> 
> I have been promoted and am now International Student Liasion Officer or something. i.e. dogsbody, as this is voluntary. Still means my contract will be extended to the end of 2010 and I now have direct access to the Directorate...who are going to spend a whole year learning just HOW irritating I can be when I put my mind to it. :devil2:
> 
> Now some of the stress is off you how is training going?


ha ha ...no worry and no need for the appointment I can understand the slip as this thread grows rapidly like the tail of the mythical sea monster ...and being evil you know that we belong to the same coven :devil2: ... training is going fine but diet is disturbed as I have to do take care of various stuff before leaving this place, project winding and formalities to be done ..


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> WA follows happily full of anticipation and with a big smile!


Hey WA how are you ..


----------



## ragahav

clairey.h said:


> fine thank you for asking rags...............
> 
> when do you expect to find out your results?????


well it should be available around June 30 ..hope I make it ..


----------



## solidcecil

ragahav said:


> Hey WA how are you ..


disapointed by the sounds of it

:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Rag!

I am good thanks, I managed to get into one of my Unis with an unconditional offer which I am happy about, just waiting on the others to make up their mind but their selection processes are slower so I am just being patient but I'm in a win win situation at the moment 

Glad to hear you are almost sorted, are you feeling happier now?


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> christ, my legs are still killin after heavy session saturday just had to walk to other end of site to pick up some data. then back to the top floor wer my office is ! ouch!


Ohh...lucky you .... I would kill for that feeling


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> disapointed by the sounds of it
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

solidcecil said:


> disapointed by the sounds of it
> 
> :lol:


Couldn't get you there mate .. :confused1:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Rag!
> 
> I am good thanks, I managed to get into one of my Unis with an unconditional offer which I am happy about, just waiting on the others to make up their mind but their selection processes are slower so I am just being patient but I'm in a win win situation at the moment
> 
> Glad to hear you are almost sorted, are you feeling happier now?


oh.. congrats .. well I am happy but worried too because I think I am running the risk of getting late ..I have yet to apply for Visa as I am waiting for the documents to arrive and then other things have to be taken care of like departure, housing .. etc..


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> disapointed by the sounds of it
> 
> :lol:





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: :lol:


Cheeky buggers..

Well sod you both then! I'll shall find someone else torment


----------



## ragahav

well if its not for Goosey and Solid banters, the "intellectual" discussion about vantages of thongs, going commando and bum talks this thread would have been not so interesting ..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Lys no - I am a convert - loving the thongs cannot bear to see knickers in pants - used to wear the seamless ones - tesco no longer make them pmsl - I am sooooo common !!!!


If you cycle 20 odd km a day, you would hate thongs too.


----------



## Goose

ragahav said:


> well if its not for Goosey and Solid banters, the "intellectual" discussion about vantages of thongs, commandos and bum talks this thread would have been not so interesting ..


I do but try.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> If you cycle 20 odd km a day, you would hate thongs too.


Would nude not be better then?

Commando I mean..


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> WA Panty rules!
> 
> French knickers
> 
> I wear these most of the time, always in short skirts or dresses that are likely to blow up/open in the wind.
> 
> Thongs
> 
> These are for the gym and anything else where frenchies would show.
> 
> Commando
> 
> Not often mainly because I don't trust myself not to split my trousers, generally if I am wearing something nice long and clingly on an occasion where I am sure I'll be able to retain all of my dignity!


BINGO! Just go commando in the gym, because knickers get in the way on ATG and so on and as I am the only woman in the weights room I cannpot readjust a wedgy without the entire place bloody staring :lol:


----------



## Goose

GB - do you train commando then?


----------



## Goose

LOL the tag - 9x3=21 just made me laugh..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha I have to wear pants in the gym, I've split my gym bottoms more than once, it was bad enough I was wearing my Wonderwoman or Supergirl (can't remember which)one time when they split on the adductor machine I think I actually would have died if I had been commando!!

GB is a brave/shameless woman! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha I have to wear pants in the gym, I've split my gym bottoms more than once, it was bad enough I was wearing my Wonderwoman or Supergirl (can't remember which) on the adductor machine I thinK I actually would have died if I had been commando!!


That's why I wear those jogging pants with stretchyness built into the fabric so it doesn't happen to me.

Ever seen a man squatting 200kg rip his boxers at the bottom of the lift then get the giggles? I have it's hysterical.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I do wear stretchy bottoms!! I guess they just weaken after a while.


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> LOL the tag - 9x3=21 just made me laugh..


its not funny at all!


----------



## solidcecil

have any of your girls used veet hair removal cream?


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> its not funny at all!


No it wasn't funny. it was fcuking hilarious!! :lol:



solidcecil said:


> have any of your girls used veet hair removal cream?


Im no girl but yes I have :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

solidcecil said:


> have any of your girls used veet hair removal cream?


Why?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> That's why I wear those jogging pants with stretchyness built into the fabric so it doesn't happen to me.
> 
> Ever seen a man squatting 200kg rip his boxers at the bottom of the lift then get the giggles? I have it's hysterical.


I have it's the funniest thing!! Haha and my fear of rippingmy joggers mid squat makes me wear my jumper round my bottom!


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Im no girl but yes I have :beer:





Gym Bunny said:


> Why?


is it good? and how long does it last?

i was thinking about using some.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> have any of your girls used veet hair removal cream?


Only on my old housemates back


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> is it good? and how long does it last?
> 
> i was thinking about using some.


I wouldn't reccommend it.. Just man up and go for waxing.. its what I do.


----------



## solidcecil

well iv only got a bit of hair on my chest and was going to use it for that. its not enough to get waxed really


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> well iv only got a bit of hair on my chest and was going to use it for that. its not enough to get waxed really


Well yeah I guess that'll be alright.. it doesnt take the root out so will prob grow bag thicker.


----------



## solidcecil

k might pic some up at asdas when i go gym.

well im off now catch ya later folks


----------



## Gym Bunny

Get it waxed.


----------



## Goose

This thread is dying....


----------



## Goose

Im going to get more piccys up tonight I reckon


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

IanStu said:


> you look a bit grey in your avi!


I have to agree im a bit pale/grey

See thats why i like being a Bronze member cos thats the only colour i have lol.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Im going to get more piccys up tonight I reckon


 :bounce: :bounce: Do we get to see tan lines too? :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: Do we get to see tan lines too? :lol:


Sorry you and Cecil get to see naught :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Sorry you and Cecil get to see naught :whistling: :tongue:


That's no fun!! Can picture it all perfectly in my minds eye anyway :001_tt2:


----------



## D_MMA

need gym tonight, should rest really but need it!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> That's no fun!! Can picture it all perfectly in my minds eye anyway :001_tt2:


Yeah shh you! :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> need gym tonight, should rest really but need it!


You need it? For your sanity?


----------



## Goose

Dave I want *** but should rest but really want it!

Its just one of those things!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Dave I want *** but should rest but really want it!
> 
> Its just one of those things!


If you want *** then you should have it!

I am thinking of trying to kill myself in the gym tonight...Hmmm. I wonder what I shall do.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> *If you want *** then you should have it!*
> 
> I am thinking of trying to kill myself in the gym tonight...Hmmm. I wonder what I shall do.


Oh these words.. If only they were that simple.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Oh these words.. If only they were that simple.


I don't understand. :huh: You have a GF....It's not like you have to scour the city for something up to spec. :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't understand. :huh: You have a GF....It's not like you have to scour the city for something up to spec. :bounce:


Ha thats what ye thinks!


----------



## robisco11

anyone seen the depression thread?

fcuk me, i cant believe how cold some people are when someone is obviously vulnerable!


----------



## Rickski

What's happening Y'all.


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone.how are we?

that cream is good, got a nice smooth chest now!


----------



## solidcecil

oh and i forgot i got work tomorrow aswel!


----------



## IanStu

Took one of my sons to see doctor earlier...the appointment was 4.10 we saw doc at 5.10....needless to say I did quite a bit of complaining....I hate the NHS, why do they let all those ill people in...it just clogs up the system...everyone was coughing and sneezing and weezing and dripping puss and ooze all over the place...god knows what I've contracted but this will probably be my last post!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Took one of my sons to see doctor earlier...the appointment was 4.10 we saw doc at 5.10....needless to say I did quite a bit of complaining....I hate the NHS, why do they let all those ill people in...it just clogs up the system...everyone was coughing and sneezing and weezing and dripping puss and ooze all over the place...god knows what I've contracted but this will probably be my last post!


haha your nice ent ya!

hows you son?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folk - omg my daughter is so ungrateful! I had to get school shoes as the others were too small. As im a decent mam (i think) I buy them Clarks shoes - £70 for two pairs!!! My daughter is moaning cause hers have not got a toy in the bottom so she doesn't want them!!

Hmm the depression post, I hope the guy gets the help he needs. I have been there, nothing major, but managed on my own to sort my head out, but others maybe need help to do that. Takes alot for someone to ask for help in the first place, so I would say its a good start and he is heading in the right direction.

Afternoon to everyone else hope all is well. x


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Evening folk - omg my daughter is so ungrateful! I had to get school shoes as the others were too small. As im a decent mam (i think) I buy them Clarks shoes - £70 for two pairs!!! My daughter is moaning cause hers have not got a toy in the bottom so she doesn't want them!!
> 
> Hmm the depression post, I hope the guy gets the help he needs. I have been there, nothing major, but managed on my own to sort my head out, but others maybe need help to do that. Takes alot for someone to ask for help in the first place, so I would say its a good start and he is heading in the right direction.
> 
> Afternoon to everyone else hope all is well. x


hey i was like that with my shoes when i was a lil nipper :tongue:

the depression thing, yeh, he should ask for help. It was the best thing i did and although you have to get yourself out of it, it does help!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha your nice ent ya!
> 
> hows you son?


sons fine...he had to have a wart frozen off his finger...I ofered to burn it off with a soldering iron but he declined...pussy!

Hi betty!....kids shoes are fcukin rediculous price!


----------



## solidcecil

how is everyone tonight?


----------



## WRT

Horny


----------



## M_at

Hungry


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Horny


well you know were i am if you want.

oh and ian i took your advice and now have got a nice smooth chest! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Horny


if you had said "not horny" then I would have been shocked!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Love it!
> 
> But thongs? :nono: They're like floss for the ass. French knickers FTW!


Lol just got home so catching up - i wear seamless short things i have like 40 pairs of them in every colour - very comfortable! I only do thongs for white trousers. If im out and about casual with joggy bottoms on commando is best oh and for special occassions, but there hasn't been one in over 2 years! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im always horny!!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Lol just got home so catching up - i wear seamless short things i have like 40 pairs of them in every colour - very comfortable! I only do thongs for white trousers. If im out and about casual with joggy bottoms on commando is best oh and for special occassions,* but there hasn't been one in over 2 years!* :thumb:


we could soon change that!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oh and ian i took your advice and now have got a nice smooth chest! :thumb:


Yeah I saw u used that veet stuff...I've never tried it does it work OK?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yeah I saw u used that veet stuff...I've never tried it does it work OK?


yeah works well mate. put it on wait 10mins and scrpe it off, then jump in the shower nice and smooth! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah works well mate. put it on wait 10mins and scrpe it off, then jump in the shower nice and smooth! :thumbup1:


cool...cant wait till I run my hands all over it later :drool:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Im always horny!!


Me too...like 100% of the time....its a bloody nightmare!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Im always horny!!


Fancy a good seeing to:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Me too...like 100% of the time....its a bloody nightmare!


 :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

seems we need to hurry up with this bronze gang bang!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> seems we need to hurry up with this bronze gang bang!!


yup..think your right...and as the most respected and reveared person on here I get first pick...the rest get my cast offs!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yup..think your right...and as the most respected and reveared person on here I get first pick...the rest get my cast offs!


well you can all fight over me! as i know im first choise:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Hang on a minute, am I the highest repped bronzer? yay!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Fancy a good seeing to:whistling:


Lol your a bit young!!!


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Hang on a minute, am I the highest repped bronzer? yay!


Shut up....I would have been but Cecil kept giving me negs!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol your a bit young!!!


How old are you? 



IanStu said:


> Shut up....I would have been but Cecil kept giving me negs!


Lol none of us are, GB is! my bad...


----------



## solidcecil

i only gave you one neg and i returned it as a rep!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i only gave you one neg and i returned it as a rep!


OK we're even for now!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Lol none of us are, GB is! my bad...


Im 31


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Im 31


31 isn't old!


----------



## solidcecil

older than you son!

shes more suited for me :whistling:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> older than you son!
> 
> shes more suited for me :whistling:


But were the same age:cool:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> But were the same age:cool:


so 19+19 is about right looks like both of us then.

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> so 19+19 is about right looks like both of us then.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


Lol what is it with 19 year olds and older women :confused1: lol i have been asked out on a date with a young guy I thought he was taking the pi$$ so I told him to go look for someone his own age!!


----------



## solidcecil

so your turning them away! then moaning about it!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> so your turning them away! then moaning about it!


Lol he is far too young, I thought he was just taking the Pi$$....and he lives to far away - Scotland!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol he is far too young, I thought he was just taking the Pi$$....and he lives to far away - Scotland!


I'm off to Newquay soon, could stop off at Plymouth on the way:whistling:


----------



## RedKola

pmsl :lol: You lot are mad! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

RedKola said:


> pmsl :lol: You lot are mad! :lol:


i was just thinking that!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I'm off to Newquay soon, could stop off at Plymouth on the way:whistling:


I used to work in Newquay, its nice for surfing... crap for talent though all skinny surfy dudes


----------



## solidcecil

why we mad?


----------



## Bettyboo

RedKola said:


> pmsl :lol: You lot are mad! :lol:


Hello, nice to cyberly meet you. Hows things?


----------



## RedKola

:devil2: Mad in a good way! :devil2: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Bettyboo said:


> Hello, nice to cyberly meet you. Hows things?


Well Helloooo Betty boooo! 

I'm a bit bored TBH, but things are looking lively in here!


----------



## RedKola

Maybe I spoke too soon! PMSL :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

haha thats only because im between cooking

it will be great again when i am fully back


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon! PMSL :lol:


Haha I can't say anything to you, your bf is on here:lol:


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> Haha I can't say anything to you, your bf is on here:lol:


What....nothing at all?


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> What....nothing at all?


Can me and cecil spitroast you? :lol: sorry RS


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol who is your b/f??


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Can me and cecil spitroast you? :lol: sorry RS


 haha


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> Can me and cecil spitroast you? :lol: sorry RS


Tourettes mate? :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Bettyboo said:


> Lol who is your b/f??


 RS2007


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> Tourettes mate? :lol:


Yeah I have e-tourettes:tongue: [email protected] sh*t!!!


----------



## BigOak

hey guys, havent been round much, been getting new internet sorted and so on!

How is everyone?


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> Yeah I have e-tourettes:tongue: [email protected] sh*t!!!


 :lol:  :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone im back?

what i miss?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Ceaser!


----------



## Bettyboo

RedKola said:


> Well Helloooo Betty boooo!
> 
> I'm a bit bored TBH, but things are looking lively in here!


Lol im fed up with watching sponge bob, omg im gonna ban my kids from watching it... it hypnotises them


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Lol im fed up with watching sponge bob, omg im gonna ban my kids from watching it... it hypnotises them


man that show brings back memories:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

what happening people?

im bored as fcuk, watching ladete to lady


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> what happening people?
> 
> im bored as fcuk, watching ladete to lady


SNAP!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Im bored too....snap watching the ladette thing too


----------



## solidcecil

haha quite good ennit.

sky is quite fit :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> haha quite good ennit.
> 
> sky is quite fit :thumbup1:


she'd eat you alive!! :tongue:


----------



## WRT

robisco11 said:


> she'd eat you alive!! :tongue:


i'm sure he'd love every second!


----------



## solidcecil

too right! :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hellllo my fellow bronzers! How are we all diddling tonight? I think I am going crazy on this low carb melarky.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllo my fellow bronzers! How are we all diddling tonight? I think I am going crazy on this low carb melarky.


I'm fine, just horny as f*ck


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllo my fellow bronzers! How are we all diddling tonight? I think I am going crazy on this low carb melarky.


not bad thanks GB. Everything good with you?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im good thanks hows things your end?


----------



## Replicator

solidcecil said:


> what happening people?
> 
> im bored as fcuk, watching ladete to lady


No worries Sons of Anarchy (BRAVO) are on at TEN yahoo

REP


----------



## solidcecil

im watching telly in my room and have only got channels 1-5 :sad:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I'm fine, just horny as f*ck


 You, me and the whole Bronze thread are horny it would appear! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Replicator

Gym Bunny said:


> You, me and the whole Bronze thread are horny it would appear! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Yea you cant beat a good bounce :thumb: !!

REP


----------



## solidcecil

Gym Bunny said:


> You, me and the whole Bronze thread are horny it would appear! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


indeed! :thumb:

im out on saturday so will find my self some fun for the night :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol im watching supersized or superskinny omg... they seriously need to sort themselves out its scary.. on channel E4+


----------



## IanStu

Evening low life.....what have I missed...guesing nothing.....i'll just have a quick scan through see if I'm mentioned!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im watching telly in my room and have only got channels 1-5 :sad:


What time is lights out...must be hard for you stuck in that little cell all night


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i have stupid amount of channels, half contain rubbish though. How are you Ian?


----------



## Bettyboo

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/avatars/ianstu.gif?dateline=1245793752

lol nice **** hehee


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/avatars/ianstu.gif?dateline=1245793752
> 
> lol nice **** hehee


hey they wanted ass pics this morning so thought I would oblige!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> You, me and the whole Bronze thread are horny it would appear! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Not me, I've just sworn off men! :nono:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i have stupid amount of channels, half contain rubbish though. How are you Ian?


yeah I have zillions of channels...still can't find a thing to watch!


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Not me, I've just sworn off men! :nono:


WHY?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

They all seem to be married, engaged or hiding some very significant other that they have previously failed to disclose when asked! Makes me mad


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> They all seem to be married, engaged or hiding some very significant other that they have previously failed to disclose when asked! Makes me mad


there must be a decent bloke somewhere...failing that I'm quite partial to a bit of girl on girl...everyones doing it apparently


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> They all seem to be married, engaged or hiding some very significant other that they have previously failed to disclose when asked! Makes me mad


I know what you mean , one guy was messaging me and he forgot to say he was married, then he had the audacity to ask if it was a problem - like yeah it is!! I promptly told him to foxtrot oscar!! One guy just didn't turn up for a date, not text no nowt. Once you mention you don't do one nighters or casual s£x they seem to all disapear :cursing:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'd like to think you are right. 

Girl on girl you never know


----------



## Bettyboo

I just saw an advert for a dating site on the tv, they said its not just a dating site its a relationship site lol

Grr i'm gonna strain my hand in a minute from flicking the bean so often - why does training make your horny, im not even taking steroids lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well I got a call from a woman asking me if I was having an affair with her husband and that stress is not good for a woman one week away from her due date!! I've not been having an affair but naughty husband had been asking me out on lots of dates! The little sh1t!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Grr i'm gonna strain my hand in a minute from flicking the bean so often -


pmsl...you've a way with words :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> I just saw an advert for a dating site on the tv, they said its not just a dating site its a relationship site lol
> 
> Grr i'm gonna strain my hand in a minute from flicking the bean so often - why does training make your horny, im not even taking steroids lol


 :lol: :lol:

I get uber frisky when I am training around lots of men, I can be putting my body through serious torture but I'll have this big cheesy grin on my face, I think it's all the endorphines flying around


----------



## hamsternuts

i've just entered this thread to cause a fight!

who wants it eh?

you bunch of mugs!

AVE IT!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

hamsternuts said:


> i've just entered this thread to cause a fight!
> 
> who wants it eh?
> 
> you bunch of mugs!
> 
> AVE IT!


Me me me!! :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> pmsl...you've a way with words :bounce:


don't you think it sounds so much better than " oh i have got RSI cause I have been ****ing so much" :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> i've just entered this thread to cause a fight!
> 
> who wants it eh?
> 
> you bunch of mugs!
> 
> AVE IT!


Yes I'm quite partial!


----------



## hamsternuts

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Me me me!! :bounce:


woah, i didn't realise there would be a hardnut in here, i'm off!

:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well I got a call from a woman asking me if I was having an affair with her husband and that stress is not good for a woman one week away from her due date!! I've not been having an affair but naughty husband had been asking me out on lots of dates! The little sh1t!


Holy **** the litte git, I wonder if its the same guy that was texting me and ringing me lol did his number end in 7015 :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

hamsternuts said:


> woah, i didn't realise there would be a hardnut in here, i'm off!
> 
> :laugh:


Oh we have a few in here... take yer pick


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> don't you think it sounds so much better than " oh i have got RSI cause I have been ****ing so much" :tongue:


so have you got RSI from ****ing too much?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Oh we have a few in here... take yer pick


errr I'm not one of em!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Holy **** the litte git, I wonder if its the same guy that was texting me and ringing me lol did his number end in 7015 :whistling:


Haha no it didn't. I met him randomly going about my business, walked past and thought 'Yum' turned round and he had, kept walking, had to look again as did he so I yelled at him and asked if he was going to be polite enough to say hi!  Had a nice chat went for a drink and thought he seemed nice enough, would have been nice to see him again if he was minus wife and sprog


----------



## ryoken

Hello everyone hope your all well :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ryoken said:


> Hello everyone hope your all well :beer:


Evening!


----------



## ryoken

I have to say Ian your avy pic is very interesting are you washing your shlong in the sink???


----------



## ryoken

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening!


Evening WA:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha no it didn't. I met him randomly going about my business, walked past and thought 'Yum' turned round and he had, kept walking, had to look again as did he so I yelled at him and asked if he was going to be polite enough to say hi!  Had a nice chat went for a drink and thought he seemed nice enough, would have been nice to see him again if he was minus wife and sprog


Yeah minus wifey and sproggy is always helpful



ryoken said:


> Hello everyone hope your all well :beer:


Hiya R, how is you


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> so have you got RSI from ****ing too much?


No im a clever lady, I alternate hands... :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah minus wifey and sproggy is always helpful
> 
> Hiya R, how is you


not too bad finished work at 11pm after starting at 10am due to me getting lazy again with flexy hours so had to get everything finished for tommorrow and damn im tired but dosed myself up with clen and eph (had some spare so put them to use) and now im wide awake and dead tired at the same time:lol: :lol:

hows you???


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> not too bad finished work at 11pm after starting at 10am due to me getting lazy again with flexy hours so had to get everything finished for tommorrow and damn im tired but dosed myself up with clen and eph (had some spare so put them to use) and now im wide awake and dead tired at the same time:lol: :lol:
> 
> hows you???


Can you take clen and eph together??? I was under the impression that you couldn't/shouldn't :confused1:

Achey from kickboxing and training legs on Monday, and nearly feinted when both children needed shoes and it came just under £70 eeek :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Can you take clen and eph together??? I was under the impression that you couldn't/shouldn't :confused1:
> 
> Achey from kickboxing and training legs on Monday, and nearly feinted when both children needed shoes and it came just under £70 eeek :whistling:


well you can take them together but its not advised too as it can hike bp up too much although i took the eph earlyer in the day and then the clen when the eph started to wear off but tbh it was only an ickle dose as i dont want to be awake all night it was more for concentration at work then to get off my head lol!

kickboxing is wicked i used to do alot but sort of stopped a few years back probs cause i sucked tbh, i know what your saying about the shoes all 3 of mine need new ones but the eldest need shoes and trainers so im at my wits end as i know the bill will be massive lol


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> well you can take them together but its not advised too as it can hike bp up too much although i took the eph earlyer in the day and then the clen when the eph started to wear off but tbh it was only an ickle dose as i dont want to be awake all night it was more for concentration at work then to get off my head lol!
> 
> kickboxing is wicked i used to do alot but sort of stopped a few years back probs cause i sucked tbh, i know what your saying about the shoes all 3 of mine need new ones but the eldest need shoes and trainers so im at my wits end as i know the bill will be massive lol


I'm not very flexible though not sure if its cause of training, but find the stretching exercises very difficult, my ham strings are very tight.

I had to get trainers last week for my youngest, managed to get them half price in the sale. Typically my daughter is fussy (at 6years old!) and didn't like the ones in the sale in Clarks grrr so I had to get the full price ones. Managed to get some bargains in millets though t shirts for £3 and hoodies for £6!


----------



## Rickski

Hi late people


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi morning lol


----------



## Rickski

Kids ran you ragged all day?


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah they spent all me hard earned cash after school today!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Not me, I've just sworn off men! :nono:


Wellll heeeeellllllooooooo darling! What about women? :lol: :rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> I just saw an advert for a dating site on the tv, they said its not just a dating site its a relationship site lol
> 
> Grr i'm gonna strain my hand in a minute from flicking the bean so often - why does training make your horny, im not even taking steroids lol


Training makes you horny because lifting weights boost testosterone production in the body. I don't think I would ever take steroids even if there were no physiological changes because I have enough trouble dealing with my sex drive as it is!


----------



## robisco11

jeeeez the bronze thread is moving already! you people get up early!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> jeeeez the bronze thread is moving already! you people get up early!!


I've been up for over 3hours already. Oh the joy of morning cardio. I am currently procrastinating here as it's a balmy 20degrees and I don't want to go into the lab...where it's 3 :ban:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> Wellll heeeeellllllooooooo darling! What about women? :lol: :rolleye:


Morning GB! If my curiosities ever get the better of me you'll be my first port of call x


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I've been up for over 3hours already. Oh the joy of morning cardio. I am currently procrastinating here as it's a balmy 20degrees and I don't want to go into the lab...where it's 3 :ban:


ahhh morning cardio, hell on earth! i dont like the idea of dieting one bit! you still on low carbs?


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> ahhh morning cardio, hell on earth! i dont like the idea of dieting one bit! you still on low carbs?


Yes  Vile situation continues until the end of my cut late July. If I don't have abs by then I will not be responsible for my actions.

WRT...I just turned silver, so you are now, I think, the higest repped bronze:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all.

Mood is set with the first post i read being about flicking the bean..hear we go again


----------



## Jem

Morning All,

seems like the smutfest was in full flow last night .......Oooh Betty!


----------



## Jem

Congratulations Lys !


----------



## robisco11

morning Jem, how de do?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Jem 

how are you today


----------



## Jem

Hi chaps - v tired - gonna have some brekkie - have a coffee and see how I feel - might need a cat nap - which I have not done for the longest time - eyes are closing ...fooked !


----------



## Rickski

Morning All.


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Morning All.


morning, how you doing?


----------



## Jem

I keep saying hello then everyone disappears - I am Norma No Mates pmsl !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I keep saying hello then everyone disappears - I am Norma No Mates pmsl !!!


haha

HELLLLLLLLOOOOOO


----------



## IanStu

Morning folks...hope all r well...I'm having a meltdown at work...everythings going wrong...and its so nice outside..just don't want to be here!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning folks...hope all r well...I'm having a meltdown at work...everythings going wrong...and its so nice outside..just don't want to be here!


nice avvi :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Hello!!!!


----------



## Rickski

Hi jem Robiscoand Ian any all the others if you are still on, not going just yet.


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Ian, Rickski & Rob


----------



## Rickski

And Goose of course.


----------



## D_MMA

And morning Goose


----------



## Rickski

Oh and Dave, see we are all here Jems.


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> nice avvi :thumbup1:


LOL...oh yeah forgot that was still there....they wanted bum pics yesterday...I have loads obviously!


----------



## Jem

its very original Ian .........looks like I missed out yesterday !

Yes but all just keep greeting and then fooking of again pmsl


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> its very original Ian .........looks like I missed out yesterday !
> 
> Yes but all just keep greeting and then fooking of again pmsl


Well I'm still here eating tuna and pasta...staring like a zombie at the screen....so very fed up of work...I'm thinking of having some sort of breakdown in order to have some time off


----------



## Jem

sounds like a plan - works for everyone else I know ffs ....why do we not have that attitude ?

Mind you Im jammy most of the time anyway [not covered in jam you understand, I mean lucky so should not complain...]


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Well I'm still here eating tuna and pasta...staring like a zombie at the screen....so very fed up of work...I'm thinking of having some sort of breakdown in order to have some time off


im eatin oats and chicken watching football update, this is the life


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> sounds like a plan - works for everyone else I know ffs ....why do we not have that attitude ?
> 
> Mind you Im jammy most of the time anyway [not covered in jam you understand, I mean lucky so should not complain...]


Now I have an image of you plastered in jam....its not helping with my concentration at work.



robisco11 said:


> im eatin oats and chicken watching football update, this is the life


Footballs for gays


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Now I have an image of you plastered in jam....its not helping with my concentration at work.
> 
> Footballs for gays


yes and that is why im watching Ian!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> yes and that is why im watching Ian!


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

looking for new avatar I am that bored - lost the memory card for camera ......


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> looking for new avatar I am that bored - lost the memory card for camera ......


Well an avi of your bum would work....all the best people are doing it!


----------



## Jem

I cannot do it with such finesse though Ian - tough act to follow ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I cannot do it with such finesse though Ian - tough act to follow ...


I beg to differ.

How is everyone doing?

I am annoyed my phytoplankton had a party last night and all the little buggers have shifted their pH so much my entire work plan today is screwed up. I am falling asleep...more caffeine!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes  Vile situation continues until the end of my cut late July. If I don't have abs by then I will not be responsible for my actions.
> 
> WRT...I just turned silver, so you are now, I think, the higest repped bronze:thumb:


Whoohoo get you silver now, gotta have reps for that !! :thumb: Bugger i gotta spread more apparently before i can rep ya lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning everyone!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am annoyed my phytoplankton had a party last night and all the little buggers have shifted their pH so much my entire work plan today is screwed up. I am falling asleep...more caffeine!!!


me falling asleep too - will have to think seriously about having the day off today !!! :confused1: it has to be bad .......

Yeah well you know me ...I'm shy :blush: when I think its good enough, I will be there with bells on [hmmm not sure where the bells will go ..leave that one with me]

I wish I had some phytoplankton to entertain me ....how very dare they go shifting their PH!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: cheeky little feckers ....I am just having a sh!t time with bids ...not half as amusing as your work ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> me falling asleep too - will have to think seriously about having the day off today !!! :confused1: it has to be bad .......
> 
> Yeah well you know me ...I'm shy :blush: when I think its good enough, I will be there with bells on [hmmm not sure where the bells will go ..leave that one with me]
> 
> I wish I had some phytoplankton to entertain me ....how very dare they go shifting their PH!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: cheeky little feckers ....I am just having a sh!t time with bids ...not half as amusing as your work ...


If you need a rant PM me gorgeous.

Can anyone tell me what happens to the standard deviation (SD) when you have a triplicate measurement? Each has their own SD. Now, when I average them, do I just average the 3 SDs or multiply them or what? Arrrrghhhh! Fecking statistics:ban:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> If you need a rant PM me gorgeous.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens to the standard deviation (SD) when you have a triplicate measurement? Each has their own SD. Now, when I average them, do I just average the 3 SDs or multiply them or what? Arrrrghhhh! Fecking statistics:ban:


Cheers darlin'

yes ok point taken - your work is not very much more exciting than mine ! & not only is it statistically incomprehensible its in German too methinks .......no wonder you need caffeine to stay on top of things ffs :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Hi Betty you dirty tinker ! one handed typing again ????


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> If you need a rant PM me gorgeous.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens to the standard deviation (SD) when you have a triplicate measurement? Each has their own SD. Now, when I average them, do I just average the 3 SDs or multiply them or what? Arrrrghhhh! Fecking statistics:ban:


you multiply them....i thought everyone knew that?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo get you silver now, gotta have reps for that !! :thumb: Bugger i gotta spread more apparently before i can rep ya lol


Afternon all.....and betty? rep the pec


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon all!!

How is everyone?

What kind of new avvi are you going to go for Jem?


----------



## ManOnAMission

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> What kind of new avvi are you going to go for Jem?


I heard she is putting together a design using photoshop, involves grant mitchell and ian beale.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:lol: Ooh I hope so!


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon WA.

dying to go home might have an early one or maybe try stay till 6 then straight to the gym.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> afternoon WA.
> 
> dying to go home might have an early one or maybe try stay till 6 then straight to the gym.


Take an early one, I just went for a quick 20 min walk and it is beautiful outside! Go to a park have an ice cream and then work really hard at the gym


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> I heard she is putting together a design using photoshop, involves grant mitchell and ian beale.


Hi all - if I took one at the minute it would involve grass stains and mud plus those sticky plant things that attach themselves to you and then make you really itchy

because my cardio today is garden cardio  feck me - its intense - the grass is about 5ft high, the hedge trimmer is fooked and the grass trimmer lost its plastic blades about 5 mins into starting....

I am hot and sweaty and having a glass of cool cordial ...

No cannot find new avvy at the moment ....lost memory card of camera so no good

& sooooo not doing Ian Beale - grant well - perhaps with champers goggles on :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

think im gunna take ur advice WA and do 1 at 4PM. Home clean the car out then go gym and blast it!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> & sooooo not doing Ian Beale - grant well - perhaps with champers goggles on :whistling:


I won't mention grant mitchell anymore, as I look nothing like him!.........just keep an eye on my profile for when I finally put photos up, and you can decide who I look like from albert square........


----------



## D_MMA

Pectoral said:


> I won't mention grant mitchell anymore, as I look nothing like him!.........just keep an eye on my profile for when I finally put photos up, and you can decide who I look like from albert square........


peggy....


----------



## Goose

Bingo!!

DOT COTTON!


----------



## D_MMA

Pat butcher!

Little Mo!


----------



## Jem

nick cotton I think .....hoping its that handsome one that used to be an armani model though - was in the bill before eastenders ....


----------



## WRT

Afternoon peeps!


----------



## Jem

speaking of handsome - look who it is !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> speaking of handsome - look who it is !


Who is it? tell me, tell me!


----------



## Goose

Its me mate.. Never mind


----------



## WRT

Goose said:


> Its me mate.. Never mind


I thought so, fancy a bum?


----------



## Goose

WRT said:


> I thought so, fancy a bum?


Sure,

Your hole or mine?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Hi Betty you dirty tinker ! one handed typing again ????


lol hiya Jem, yeah ihave had lot of practice! Training was good, but had a really **** day otherwise. I work tomorrow grrr.


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> lol hiya Jem, yeah ihave had lot of practice! Training was good, but had a really **** day otherwise. I work tomorrow grrr.


hey betty, how did your training go?


----------



## Bettyboo

Training went well, back and core today. Was very hot in the gym though, managed 9 plates on the lat pull down 20 reps til i failed and i think its 6 plates (10kg each) on the seated row 20 reps till i failed with sets. Also did a seated upright row with 50kg on 25 each side, and single arm rows, also assisted wide arm chins(might be wrong about what they are called).


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Training went well, back and core today. Was very hot in the gym though, managed 9 plates on the lat pull down 20 reps til i failed and i think its 6 plates (10kg each) on the seated row 20 reps till i failed with sets also did a few other exercises today not sure of their names lol


good work, you seem to be coming along well.

you got/getting a journal up?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> good work, you seem to be coming along well.
> 
> you got/getting a journal up?


Was not sure If anyone would be interested tbh, I keep one on paper including diet etc. I lost another 3lb this week too yay!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Was not sure If anyone would be interested tbh, I keep one on paper including diet etc. I lost another 3lb this week too yay!


get a journal up on here!! throw away your pen n paper and join the wonderful world of uk-m journals :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Like this one for example:whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60984-wrts-journal.html


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Like this one for example:whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60984-wrts-journal.html


smoooooooooooooooth


----------



## Bettyboo

Cool I will have a go tomorrow, not in right frame of mind to do it tonight. Got a major headache and stressed to hell. Can't wait to go to the gym tomorrow and de stress!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Cool I will have a go tomorrow, not in right frame of mind to do it tonight. Got a major headache and stressed to hell. Can't wait to go to the gym tomorrow and de stress!


fair play.

why you stresssssssed?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> fair play.
> 
> why you stresssssssed?


Had lots to sort out (a financial mess), now have a major headache and feel like crap. So stressed only had one meal today plus a protein thingy.


----------



## ManOnAMission

DaveI said:


> peggy....





Goose said:


> Bingo!!
> 
> DOT COTTON!





DaveI said:


> Pat butcher!
> 
> Little Mo!





Jem said:


> nick cotton I think .....hoping its that handsome one that used to be an armani model though - was in the bill before eastenders ....


Thanks guys & girls :laugh::laugh:

Jem seems to like the rough and ready east ender, from grant mitchell to jack branning!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Pect, hows things??


----------



## ManOnAMission

Alright Betty? things are ok, had an awful session at the gym today, i seemed to have messed up my weekly routine by changing the muscle groups I work on each day! should be back to normal next week!

How are things with you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Alright Betty? things are ok, had an awful session at the gym today, i seemed to have messed up my weekly routine by changing the muscle groups I work on each day! should be back to normal next week!
> 
> How are things with you?


Im good sorta ish, at least gym seesion was fab today. :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

Wow - my day has come!  I'm no longer bronze but I am of silver! 

Woohoo!


----------



## Jungle

Evening all


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> Wow - my day has come!  I'm no longer bronze but I am of silver!
> 
> Woohoo!


Leave now and never return! c*nting sh1t bollocks


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> Leave now and never return! c*nting sh1t bollocks


Fine then.......Cheerio! PMSL :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning people! How is everyone this bright and sunny day?


----------



## Goose

Morning,

I feel siht, tired, diets crap latley.. have no motivation, feel myself getting fat and generally cant be bothered :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Morning,
> 
> I feel siht, tired, diets crap latley.. have no motivation, feel myself getting fat and generally cant be bothered :ban:


>>>>>>>>>>>HUG<<<<<<<<<<<<<

That sucks. Know how you feel. Take a day off, chill, sleep, do nothing and then come to everything refreshed.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>HUG<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> That sucks. Know how you feel. Take a day off, chill, sleep, do nothing and then come to everything refreshed.


Yeah I took yesterday off.. Trainings "ok" but my diet is sihte.. Well to the point where im still eating cleanish foods but im not prepping anything...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey GB and Goose!

It is beautiful here but I feel like poo too and everyone I have encountered today has told me how rough I look (can't be a vision of loveliness all the time) my yearly sinis infection has arrived!

Hope you feel better soon Goose x


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey GB and Goose!
> 
> It is beautiful here but I feel like poo too and everyone I have encountered today has told me how rough I look (can't be a vision of loveliness all the time) my yearly sinis infection has arrived!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Goose x


Hey gorgeous,

I hate sinus infections I am prone to them.. and know how bad they make you feel!! Hope you feel better soon.. I bought some spray from the chemist which worked a treat.. its like sea water which you spray up your nice, it cleared my sinus's and being salt helped with infection.

I feel ok just not really motivated to do anything, write now I feel like getting a bacon sandwich ! :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

morning.

got work again today, but not till 9


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Hey gorgeous,
> 
> I hate sinus infections I am prone to them.. and know how bad they make you feel!! Hope you feel better soon.. I bought some spray from the chemist which worked a treat.. its like sea water which you spray up your nice, it cleared my sinus's and being salt helped with infection.
> 
> I feel ok just not really motivated to do anything, write now I feel like getting a bacon sandwich ! :thumbup1:


I have heard of this spray - does it come out of the cannister really fast, my friend said it made her husband jump but it really good - I might have to get some.

Bacon sandwich sounds good, maybe I can convince one of the trainees to go to the little cafe round the corner! :bounce:



solidcecil said:


> morning.
> 
> got work again today, but not till 9


You have work? When did this happen? Well done Mr :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah cheers well it was only for yesturday and today, but hopefully get some more work from it :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I have heard of this spray - does it come out of the cannister really fast, my friend said it made her husband jump but it really good - I might have to get some.
> 
> Bacon sandwich sounds good, maybe I can convince one of the trainees to go to the little cafe round the corner! :bounce:


Yeah it comes in quite a bit cannister and you stick the end up your nostril and squirt away! its really good... fun  Think it was like £5 or something but worth it.

Bacon sandwich is protein and carbs ay


----------



## Goose

Well done Cecil mate.


----------



## solidcecil

cheers bro, hope your feeling better


----------



## D_MMA

Morning guys & girls

DaveI hit 2 new PBs again yesterday. Past 2 weeks things have moved up a level. Loving it.


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> Morning guys & girls
> 
> DaveI hit 2 new PBs again yesterday. Past 2 weeks things have moved up a level. Loving it.


Morning bro,

What did you get on the PB's?


----------



## Jem

Morning boys - what did I miss here ?


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Morning bro,
> 
> What did you get on the PB's?


6 plates for 10 reps on TBar row

Full rack on lat pulldown.

Not a major weight or ewt but good for me. :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Jem


----------



## clairey.h

morning all just a quick hello.........

had a great week in the gym so far,..........................

but has come to an end today as my daughter deceided to get sick............god the inconvenience :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am only joking for all those who thought I was that insensitive :tongue:

maybe manage to get in there later...time will tell

and to top it off the suns hiding so i cant even spend the day sunbathing........

looks like its a sign that my ironing mountain has become to high :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

Monring claire


----------



## clairey.h

DaveI said:


> Monring claire


morning dave :w00t:


----------



## Goose

Good work Dave.

Morning Claire and Jem.


----------



## clairey.h

who wrote fresh prince of bellend.......pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> morning all just a quick hello.........
> 
> had a great week in the gym so far,..........................
> 
> but has come to an end today as my daughter deceided to get sick............god the inconvenience :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am only joking for all those who thought I was that insensitive :tongue:
> 
> maybe manage to get in there later...time will tell
> 
> and to top it off the suns hiding so i cant even spend the day sunbathing........
> 
> looks like its a sign that my ironing mountain has become to high :confused1:


Morning Dave !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Alright Britney [yes you feckin do :thumb: ]- I totally understand - after all we did not ask to get impregnated did we :confused1: :whistling:  :confused1: I mean, I was sleeping at the time......

Oh how we love the little darlings though....my son [11] is now the same size shoe [size 7] - so he nicks my trainers, and my daughter keeps nicking my leggings and tops thinking they are hers [she is 8 people!!!]

Not to mention the makeup [daughter not son:laugh:]

I dont mind being a mum these days though - they are independent and do their own thing [i find locking them out and lobbing the sleeping bag in the back garden speeds up this process]

so I get to live my life and just hand over my purse occasionally

Son was just 11 2 days ago - he wanted clothes so I thought I was onto a good thing!

£230 later - I was somewhat dismayed at the big fook off dent in my account - JD FECKIN SPORTS >>>>>>>>> :ban:


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> who wrote fresh prince of bellend.......pmsl


God knows, Im wandering who wrote "Goose is a tease"


----------



## Jem

morning goose !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> morning goose !


Morning chicken,

You ok?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Morning Dave !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Alright Britney [yes you feckin do :thumb: ]- I totally understand - after all we did not ask to get impregnated did we :confused1: :whistling:  :confused1: I mean, I was sleeping at the time...... *classic I nearly spat out my tea * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *but to the britney spears thing NO NO NO NO i defo do not in the slightest * :tongue:
> 
> Oh how we love the little darlings though....my son [11] is now the same size shoe [size 7] - so he nicks my trainers, and my daughter keeps nicking my leggings and tops thinking they are hers [she is 8 people!!!]
> 
> Not to mention the makeup [daughter not son:laugh:] *glad im not the only big footed fecker .....lol *
> 
> *I straighten my daughters hair all the time and shes 4, she trys to toddle around in my 4 inch heels arfter commendering them from my warderobe, this is a no no, my shoes.......* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> I dont mind being a mum these days though - they are independent and do their own thing [i find locking them out and lobbing the sleeping bag in the back garden speeds up this process] *kids think its fun to sleep outside.......lol*
> 
> so I get to live my life and just hand over my purse occasionally
> 
> Son was just 11 2 days ago - he wanted clothes so I thought I was onto a good thing!
> 
> £230 later - I was somewhat dismayed at the big fook off dent in my account - JD FECKIN SPORTS >>>>>>>>> :ban: *ahhhhh super mum, next year it will be designer gear, pmsl*
> 
> * my daughter wants her 5th party at this place called kids world, as her brithday is in the summer hols have to get organised now, looking at the prices if she invites her class which is the done thing * :confused1: * thats over 30 kids at £10.50 a head........feck me for feck sake, and thats before all the toys which she keeps pointing to on the telly, goddamn adverts............ *


----------



## clairey.h

Goose said:


> God knows, Im wandering who wrote "Goose is a tease"


you know you did............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

kids are far too expensive these days - asked if they would accept her as part payment for the new tv in the sony shop but they were having none of it.....

EDIT: BTW I cannot now afford it from the Sony shop - would just like that point noted down Fanq


----------



## Goose

clairey.h said:


> you know you did............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope I clearly wrote "Goose wants WA Nips"


----------



## Jem

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/64534-my-weapon-dog.html

claire -see link .....


----------



## D_MMA

random programme

time for meal 2.

force feeding at minute but its defo for the best,reapin the benefits, got goose to blame for all this with the heavy diet! lol


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> random programme
> 
> time for meal 2.
> 
> force feeding at minute but its defo for the best,reapin the benefits, got goose to blame for all this with the heavy diet! lol


Eat for me mate, as my diet is shoddy right now. Lack of motivation!


----------



## D_MMA

bro what you doing!! need to keep focused on it!


----------



## Jem

goose will you please stop dredging that awful thread back up over and over ....you will see I have neglected to comment on it ...for a reason


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> bro what you doing!! need to keep focused on it!


Mate I canny help it.. most things make me want to gag!! I need to eat some siht to make me want to enjoy the bland foods again



Jem said:


> goose will you please stop dredging that awful thread back up over and over ....you will see I have neglected to comment on it ...for a reason


What on earth are you talking about?? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Mate I canny help it.. most things make me want to gag!! I need to eat some siht to make me want to enjoy the bland foods again
> 
> What on earth are you talking about?? :confused1:


the rep millionaire jobby


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Nope I clearly wrote "Goose wants WA Nips"


 :tongue: I wondered who had put that there!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :tongue: I wondered who had put that there!


Im sure you easily guessed


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I hadn't - you're only alowed 2 tags and your name keeps popping up all over the shop.


----------



## Goose

Ah ! Well I dont know who put Goose is a tease because that isnt true


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wouldn't know, can't think of anything funny/clever enough to put in there!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Ah ! Well I dont know who put Goose is a tease because that isnt true


B0llocks it's not. You're more of a tease than me...keep promising pics then saying you can't load em from your phone etc etc.

How is everyone? I've just been informed that after my cheat meal last night I am not allowed another one for 2 weeks. Roll on the 8th July!!!

Jem you reached 1million rep points fair and square and if people are being jealous ignore them. It's beneath you.

WA I'm surprised you didn't figure out it was Goose who wrote he wanted your nips.

I also suffer sinus problems, ever since I broke me nose, and the spray Goose recommends is definitely worth it!

Cecil....CONGRATS on having work today! :thumb:

Dave, well done on the PBs! :rockon:

Claire I hope your daughter gets well soon and you do not get ill.

Oh yes and Jem I have you beat. My feet are size 8! :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl - loving your little list which includes everyone's moans, complaints and good things and bad things!!!

I think we have a new Mistress of the Synopsis in the making !

Hope diet is going ok ??? You have not let me know - is it shifting from those places you need it too and is the muscle getting bigger ? Hope so if no cheat for 2xweeks - that is harsh baby !!!

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl - loving your little list which includes everyone's moans, complaints and good things and bad things!!!
> 
> I think we have a new Mistress of the Synopsis in the making !
> 
> Hope diet is going ok ??? You have not let me know - is it shifting from those places you need it too and is the muscle getting bigger ? Hope so if no cheat for 2xweeks - that is harsh baby !!!
> 
> xx


I still feel fat and blueeergggh!!!! I'm missing tomatoes more than chocolate.

There has been some change as my Antarctica shirt is now tight around the arms. Also getting bicep vascularity. The forearm veins pop up now and then but never long enough for me to get a picture. I think they're doing it on purpose.

Thing that is getting me down is that my jeans actually feel tighter, but I'm pretty sure it's because my butt is getting higher. Still I've avoided taking pics so far as feel so ick, but have been told I must take them on Friday so we'll see.

I'm Little Miss Organised today! Yesterday it was Little Miss Hormonal. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

afternoon people.

trainings going to be a killer in this heat today!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Rickski

robisco11 said:


> afternoon people.
> 
> trainings going to be a killer in this heat today!!
> 
> how is everyone?


Hey Robisco 123 more posts and you are GOLD, won't be long:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Afternoon all just got up well i am on nights how are we all today?


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> B0llocks it's not. You're more of a tease than me...keep promising pics then saying you can't load em from your phone etc etc.


Oi I dont like you attitude missy :tongue: and I'll have you know it was all truth.. This site doesnt let you upload from a mobile and being at work how else do I do it?? :laugh: Cant send to my email as work blocks it because of flesh content :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Oi I dont like you attitude missy :tongue: and I'll have you know it was all truth.. This site doesnt let you upload from a mobile and being at work how else do I do it?? :laugh: Cant send to my email as work blocks it because of flesh content :innocent:


I'm sure we've said before that you can email them to us and we'll post them for you! It's not a problem, we are always happy to help!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon Rickski!! :bounce: :bounce:

How you doing trouble?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm sure we've said before that you can email them to us and we'll post them for you! It's not a problem, we are always happy to help!


Oh I remember well but I was awaiting email address's but got zero response :ban:


----------



## Rickski

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon Rickski!! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> How you doing trouble?


Great.....whats all this about looking older today, never!!!, just gonna get some oats down me and then train back and Tri's not been for 2 days so feeling fresh


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Oh I remember well but I was awaiting email address's but got zero response :ban:


Goose has mail :tongue:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Goose has mail :tongue:


 :bounce:

Well someones going to get flooded with nude pictures


----------



## ryoken

hello everyone im just popping in quick for an hour then off to the gym for chest workout hope your all good:beer: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> :bounce:
> 
> Well someones going to get flooded with nude pictures


 :bounce: Cant' wait!



ryoken said:


> hello everyone im just popping in quick for an hour then off to the gym for chest workout hope your all good:beer: :bounce:


Hello you!


----------



## robisco11

afternoon everyone

just back from the gym, bit of a **** session, wasnt feeling great so was only in 30 mins!

how is everyone?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> :bounce:
> 
> Well someones going to get flooded with nude pictures


Goose has mail!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> Goose has mail!!! :bounce: :bounce:


 

Gordon bennet... Im going to have to get snap happy tonight.. your welcome to email ideas haha...

Anyway off topic. Update: my appetite is back I have eaten , bowl of special K, 1 ltire of semi skimmed milk, 1 apple, 200grams of cashews, 1 tuna sandwich, 1 chicken and bacon baquette.. So far not bad.. feel fat now.. Back on chicken and rice tomorrow for good  or turkey or something


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Gordon bennet... Im going to have to get snap happy tonight.. your welcome to email ideas haha...
> 
> Anyway off topic. Update: my appetite is back I have eaten , bowl of special K, 1 ltire of semi skimmed milk, 1 apple, 200grams of cashews, 1 tuna sandwich, 1 chicken and bacon baquette.. So far not bad.. feel fat now.. Back on chicken and rice tomorrow for good  or turkey or something


Good lad !!! :bounce:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All.


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon howiie

home time for me got work in 2 hours, laters all


----------



## Bettyboo

evening folks! Didnt get to the gym today pooh but walked two miles home from work, will do chest tomorrow with shoulders. Hmm put a table spoon of organic natural peanut butter in when making scrambled eggs = Nutty Eggs yumm - was experimenting with my food lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone around???


----------



## WRT

I'll be jabbing mt2 for the first time tonight!  Will be hornier from now on I guess


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I'll be jabbing mt2 for the first time tonight!  Will be hornier from now on I guess


lol ur always horny :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> lol ur always horny :thumb:


I know lol!

Heres the aftermath of it! Took me about an hour ffs!


----------



## BigOak

evening Bronzers! Whats happening?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I know lol!
> 
> Heres the aftermath of it! Took me about an hour ffs!


haha, are you sore now! :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

C3asar said:


> evening Bronzers! Whats happening?


Hello C3asar, not alot WRT is getting sore by the sound of it, and i'm horny as usual and bored lol :tongue:


----------



## WRT

Lol nope not sore, not even jabbed anything yet!


----------



## BigOak

Bettyboo said:


> Hello C3asar, not alot WRT is getting sore by the sound of it, and i'm horny as usual and bored lol :tongue:


Cool, people are always horny round here! Must be this lovely weather we're having!


----------



## BigOak

WRT said:


> Lol nope not sore, not even jabbed anything yet!


wot is mt2? dont mean to sound like a dope!


----------



## WRT

C3asar said:


> wot is mt2? dont mean to sound like a dope!


Melanotan 2, basically helps you tan!


----------



## BigOak

WRT said:


> Melanotan 2, basically helps you tan!


ooohh, u going in for a comp? or just wanting more colour!!


----------



## solidcecil

yo yo yo my felow bronzers


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> yo yo yo my felow bronzers


hey cecil, was just checking ur journal!


----------



## WRT

C3asar said:


> ooohh, u going in for a comp? or just wanting more colour!!


Lol no comp for me yet, just looking a bit on the pale side!


----------



## Howe

Evening All. Hows is everyone.


----------



## BigOak

WRT said:


> Lol no comp for me yet, just looking a bit on the pale side!


 lol, arent we all! the things we do to get a bit of colour!

I read theres some nasty sides with that stuff, obviously not everyone gets them, so be careful mate!


----------



## BigOak

Howiieee said:


> Evening All. Hows is everyone.


howdo howiieee!


----------



## solidcecil

cheers C hows you?

how you loverboy (tom)?

howdie howiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> howdo howiieee!


Evening C3asar, How are you mate ?



solidcecil said:


> cheers C hows you?
> 
> how you loverboy (tom)?
> 
> howdie howiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee


Evening Solidcecil, You ok bud?


----------



## BigOak

im good cecil! just chillin, doing some reading before bed! the usual!

Finally got my internet sorted out so hopefully be around a bit more!


----------



## BigOak

gotta ask, whats the whole Bronze, Silver gold thing all about??


----------



## IanStu

Evening pond life....have you all missed me :stuart:


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> gotta ask, whats the whole Bronze, Silver gold thing all about??


well bronzer are loosers, silvers are cool and gold are sad!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Evening pond life....have you all missed me :stuart:


who are you? :confused1:

loving the new avi! :wub:


----------



## IanStu

well bronze is an alloy mostly made of copper with a bit of tin, silver and gold are elements..and gold is unique of the three as it is inert?


----------



## BigOak

solidcecil said:


> well bronzer are Winners, silvers are poo and gold are sad!


Nice, cheers for the explaination!


----------



## IanStu

oops did something wrong there with the quote


----------



## BigOak

IanStu said:


> well bronze is an alloy mostly made of copper with a bit of tin, silver and gold are elements..and gold is unique of the three as it is inert?


thanks for that!!


----------



## IanStu

C3asar said:


> thanks for that!!


its OK...I'm here to serve!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> who are you? :confused1:
> 
> :blowme:
> 
> loving the new avi! :wub:


Yes I'm magnificent from any angle :thumb:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Evening pond life....have you all missed me :stuart:


Evening Ian.. Of course! :whistling:


----------



## BigOak

rite gents, im off to bed!

Goodnight all!


----------



## solidcecil

C3asar said:


> well bronzer are Winners, silvers are poo and gold are sad!


stop messing with my quotes!



C3asar said:


> oh and by the way cecil, do you fancy a bum? :thumb:


----------



## bigsteveferguso

woop


----------



## bigsteveferguso

woohoo


----------



## Howe

C3asar said:


> rite gents, im off to bed!
> 
> Goodnight all!


Good Night C3asar


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening Ian.. Of course! :whistling:


Hi Howitser...at least u missed me...how r u?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hellooo people, night night c3easer !


----------



## bigsteveferguso

new post


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hi Howitser...at least u missed me...how r u?


I'm ok..Part from my shoulders started playing up :cursing: . You?


----------



## bigsteveferguso

new post part 2, up the ranks i go lol


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hellooo people, night night c3easer !


Evening Bettyboo


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> I'm ok..Part from my shoulders started playing up :cursing: . You?


Ok mate...how did you hurt your shoulder

Evening Betty


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Ok mate...how did you hurt your shoulder
> 
> Evening Betty


I hurt playing rugby while back and it played up for about 3 months.. now its started again. see how things go/


----------



## Bettyboo

hiya Ian - hope your shoulder gets better howiiee


----------



## solidcecil

evening betty hows you?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> hiya Ian - hope your shoulder gets better howiiee


Thanks


----------



## ryoken

boom ryoken explodes his juice over the bronze thread!

evening all im in an exceptionally good mood and have no idea why but i feel good:bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

welcome brother! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm seems like MJ is dead then...


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> welcome brother! :thumb:


hows you mate??

im feeling good and all i can put it down to is finally getting to the gym to do chest today oh and maybe the fact im going again tommorrow,

i get all moody/snappy when i cant get to the gym as i think my aggresion i would normally vent in the gym builds plus the fact i love the gym/live for the gym etc:lol:


----------



## WRT

I look like this :cursing: that mt2 has made me go bright red from the chest up pmsl!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> I look like this :cursing: that mt2 has made me go bright red from the chest up pmsl!


wow and looking at that pic ( :cursing: ) its made you fvcking aggresive too:lol: :lol:

i was thinking of trying mt2 but i have been working outside a hell of alot recently and been getting a fairly decent tan anyway but nothing ott


----------



## Gym Bunny

I want to get MT2....arrrgh! But the place I wanted to order it from doesn't accept EU cards and my credit card is registered to my parents address. And they won't process a payment with a different delivery to billing address. Arrrrrghhh!

In other news my abs and glutes are DOMed!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!  It's Friday!


----------



## Howe

Morning All ..


----------



## badger

Morning, day off today gonna have half hour on here try and catch up with people i've not spoke to then head off down gym (shoulders and tri's) then pop to see papa bear cos he's off to Switzerland for 2wks tomorrow.

How is everyone ? any plans for day ?


----------



## Howe

badger said:


> Morning, day off today gonna have half hour on here try and catch up with people i've not spoke to then head off down gym (shoulders and tri's) then pop to see papa bear cos he's off to Switzerland for 2wks tomorrow.
> 
> How is everyone ? any plans for day ?


Good. You mate?


----------



## badger

Yeah good thanks pal got today off then got 6 to work (not looking forward to them) broke a couple of pb's this week on chest and back so happy with that.


----------



## robisco11

morning people

hows it going?

gonna hit the gym hard today after my ****e session yesterday!!!


----------



## Howe

badger said:


> Yeah good thanks pal got today off then got 6 to work (not looking forward to them) broke a couple of pb's this week on chest and back so happy with that.


Nice! :thumbup1:



robisco11 said:


> morning people
> 
> hows it going?
> 
> gonna hit the gym hard today after my ****e session yesterday!!!


Morning Rob. Good thanks.. You?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Nice! :thumbup1:
> 
> Morning Rob. Good thanks.. You?


aye im not too bad either thanks. A new avvi for you again...jeeeeeez, make your mind up man :tongue:


----------



## badger

robisco11 said:


> morning people
> 
> hows it going?
> 
> gonna hit the gym hard today after my ****e session yesterday!!!


Why what f*cked up Rob or was it just one of them days ?


----------



## robisco11

badger said:


> Why what f*cked up Rob or was it just one of them days ?


yeh just one of those days mate, wasnt feeling up to it at all for some reason. How you doing pal?


----------



## badger

Good mate thanks just sat with a homemade protein drink (run out of powder and can't be 4rsed to order any at min) gonna give it an hour then go down and smash f00k out of shoulders and tri's. i wouldn't worry bout yesterday too much we all get em, a bit ago i was having em quite often and thought f*ck it i'll have a week off training did me world of good most of lifts went up when i got back the next week.


----------



## robisco11

badger said:


> Good mate thanks just sat with a homemade protein drink (run out of powder and can't be 4rsed to order any at min) gonna give it an hour then go down and smash f00k out of shoulders and tri's. i wouldn't worry bout yesterday too much we all get em, a bit ago i was having em quite often and thought f*ck it i'll have a week off training did me world of good most of lifts went up when i got back the next week.


yehh hopefully i'll be back to normal today mate. Home made protein drink? Iv made my own a few times, got the idea from an Arnie book;

400ml milk

2eggs

100g quark

scoop vanilla ice cream

2tbspns PB

blend and drink! not the cleanest of drinks, but decent as a cheap weight gain!


----------



## badger

summat similar, 3 eggs,milk, a banana, oats and PB blended together. tastes good tbh. Just getting MJ texts off my mate who's working away in wales, f*ck me it dunt take em long does it


----------



## robisco11

badger said:


> summat similar, 3 eggs,milk, a banana, oats and PB blended together. tastes good tbh. Just getting MJ texts off my mate who's working away in wales, f*ck me it dunt take em long does it


i know pal, the jokes are all over already!! Its to be expected, i mean some of his actions are just too easy to be made into jokes!!


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

whos got some jokes then

had a few

jacko didnt actually die of a cardiac arrest, he was found in the childrens ward having a stroke!

class - dont take long eh!


----------



## Goose

I've had loads!!


----------



## WRT

Michael always fancied Sam aged 6..he just never had the heart to tell him..

Micahel jackson was asked to star in a Soap on his comeback tour but he said he really didnt have anytime for Heartbeat

Ironically after all these years of singing "Beat It"...it was the fact it stopped beating that let him down...

Some say he died of a heart attack...some say he was struck...by a smooth criminal


----------



## D_MMA

more more more haha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello boys! 

You should all be ashamed of sharing the jokes :nono:

Please note WA's Mummy sent her to the naughty corner for telling the stroke joke! :innocent:


----------



## Jem

morning anything doing >?


----------



## Goose

Moaning people..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Jem

Not up to a lot - putting off work and thinking about the sunshine

How about you?


----------



## Jem

the same - sh!t work to do - thinking of sacking it today and doing it tomorrow - never a good plan ...........want choccie -------want choccie ---------want choccie


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

When is your next cheat Jem?


----------



## Jem

well dont have a set day - just one day a week really - last meal - was thinking of sunday as not at gym ....


----------



## WRT

Cheat meals are most days for me!


----------



## Jem

harder for us ladies though !


----------



## WRT

That's just because youre inferior to men


----------



## Jem

yes you're right ....in terms of muscle building capacity


----------



## Goose

WRT said:


> That's just because youre inferior to men


Amen to that :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Great avvy Jem :thumbup1:

Have you seen Miles's Missus?? BLIMEY!


----------



## Jem

Ha just checked it - she is a stunner even without the bahoobies

Jealous me...never !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Ha just checked it - she is a stunner even without the bahoobies
> 
> Jealous me...never !


Huge arn't they..

Real?


----------



## WRT

Mcdonalds have released a tribute burger for micheal jackson its a 50 yr old piece of meat inbetween 2 10 yr old buns


----------



## D_MMA

morning goose, wa, jem - v nice new pic...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wooohooo check Jem out!! Nice avvi! I like your iddy biddy little top toox


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Dave


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Great avvy Jem :thumbup1:
> 
> Have you seen Miles's Missus?? BLIMEY!


who?


----------



## WRT

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43305-miles-2009-journal-37.html

Fook me!! :drool:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43305-miles-2009-journal-37.html
> 
> Fook me!! :drool:


pmsl - get you Tom :lol: :lol: :lol:

she is lovely though !!!


----------



## Goose

Its must be love...love...love...doodoo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Its must be love...love...love...doodoo


 :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> That's just because youre inferior to men


 :lol:

Yeah it is just sooooooooo depressing being able to have multiple orgasms. 

We win. :tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, any thoughts on what kinda choccie you want?


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is just sooooooooo depressing being able to have multiple orgasms.
> 
> We win. :tt2:


I can have multiple orgasms mwhahaha


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is just sooooooooo depressing being able to have multiple orgasms.
> 
> We win. :tt2:


That must be awesome!! Still just means we have to play around a little longer to get ours


----------



## hamsternuts

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is just sooooooooo depressing being able to have multiple orgasms.
> 
> We win. :tt2:


i can do that, when i'm eating ben and jerry's choc fudge brownie ice cream :drool:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is just sooooooooo depressing being able to have multiple orgasms.
> 
> We win. :tt2:


Womens orgasms on average last longer than mens also :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Womens orgasms on average last longer than mens also :thumb:


Ain't that the truth...and we can have sex more times in a day, without need a nap to recharge. Bless their cotton socks. :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts

its all true. sex is rubbish for men, in comparison.

poo


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Ain't that the truth...and we can have sex more times in a day, without need a nap to recharge. Bless their cotton socks. :lol:


Would you like to put that nap theory to the test? :tongue: And that's probably because men do all the work while you lay there like a ****ing corpse:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Would you like to put that nap theory to the test? :tongue: And that's probably because men do all the work while you lay there like a ****ing corpse:lol:


Well as the man is usually tied down so he can be tortured I highly doubt that....your post display a woeful lack of education re the way of crounching tiger. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bowen86

lol at the mum thing.

nice baps.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Well as the man is usually tied down so he can be tortured I highly doubt that....your post display a woeful lack of education re the way of crounching tiger. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Teach me wise one!


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon all, hmm had a fab training session today, and im getting big - in a good way, I think i was made foe bodybuilding lol x

Jem love the new pic looking fab!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon all, hmm had a fab training session today, and im getting big - in a good way, I think i was made foe bodybuilding lol x
> 
> Jem love the new pic looking fab!


Afternoon Betty!!

Glad to hear it's going well :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon Betty!!
> 
> Glad to hear it's going well :thumb:


Was trying to get a pic up but i don't know how to work my web cam thingy. Oh i have a training partner now meeting him tomorrow whoohoo (strictly training partner of course)


----------



## Goose

Urgent RSPCA announcement&#8230;.

Wanted - Good home for abandoned monkey&#8230;.. Very friendly&#8230; Likes being ****ed off with a white glove!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Was trying to get a pic up but i don't know how to work my web cam thingy. Oh i have a training partner now meeting him tomorrow whoohoo (strictly training partner of course)


Oohh a training partner, that's great! Hope you get on well, it's always nice to have someone to push you.



Goose said:


> Urgent RSPCA announcement&#8230;.
> 
> Wanted - Good home for abandoned monkey&#8230;.. Very friendly&#8230; Likes being ****ed off with a white glove!!!!!


Goose!


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Urgent RSPCA announcement&#8230;.
> 
> Wanted - Good home for abandoned monkey&#8230;.. Very friendly&#8230; Likes being ****ed off with a white glove!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Goose!


Yes me dead?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Yes me dead?


You're a bad bad boy!

And when are you next going to Hercules?

And I saw you on their FB :thumb: nice pic :bounce:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> You're a bad bad boy!
> 
> And when are you next going to Hercules?
> 
> And I saw you on their FB :thumb: nice pic :bounce:


I meant dear* not dead oops!

Im bad 

Oh that old thing! Im getting down there next week, Scott wants some update pictures.. been a couple of months so I have to push the barrier now..

You have facebook and you havnt added me?!?! :ban:


----------



## D_MMA

WRT said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43305-miles-2009-journal-37.html
> 
> Fook me!! :drool:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1: :lol: :lol: :cool2: :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :thumb:  :bounce:


----------



## Jem

thanks Betty - glad to hear re training partner - should make some more pbs shortly !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I still need to get there - it looks like I'll be moving to Norwich now and not Colchester :sad: but I want to go there a few times before I leave.

I do have facebook I shall go and add you now


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I still need to get there - it looks like I'll be moving to Norwich now and not Colchester :sad: but I want to go there a few times before I leave.
> 
> I do have facebook I shall go and add you now


Oh you bum! why you gonna go do that to me!?

Norwich is 2 hours away! your going the wrong waaaay!! heeeelloo??? :tongue:


----------



## Goose

"Goose the Wild Amazon - Lol..."

anymore about me??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Oh you bum! why you gonna go do that to me!?
> 
> Norwich is 2 hours away! your going the wrong waaaay!! heeeelloo??? :tongue:


Sorry little one, I was getting really excited about studying there (mainly for the gym  ) but the courses are herocious! Absence make the heart grow fonder - apparently! :thumb:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Sorry little one, I was getting really excited about studying there (mainly for the gym  ) but the courses are herocious! Absence make the heart grow fonder - apparently! :thumb:


Well that is true! 

How the hell you are single is beyond me.. Just peaking at your photos on facebook via my mobby.. Bit small but you are a true stunner!


----------



## D_MMA

Gym Bunny said:


> Well as the man is usually tied down so he can be tortured I highly doubt that....your post display a woeful lack of education re the way of crounching tiger. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


sounds like my ideal night in!!


----------



## Goose

Shame i'm babysitting tonight! getting tied up sounds like fun :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Well that is true!
> 
> How the hell you are single is beyond me.. Just peaking at your photos on facebook via my mobby.. Bit small but you are a true stunner!


 :blush: Thanks, there are a couple of awful ones in there too just for good measure :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahhh the fun of facebook! :lol:


----------



## Goose

"If God made the front of a womans body, who made the back? . . . . . . . . . . .

. . . . . .

THE COUNCIL. Who else would put a **** HOLE next to a PLAY AREA?"


----------



## Goose

Yes I am getting bored..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know - I generally think FB is the work of the devil - seems to do nothing but get people in trouble, but it's good for a giggle every now and then


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> thanks Betty - glad to hear re training partner - should make some more pbs shortly !


Alright jem?....afternoon everyone....and jem like the new avy, who was pointing a gun to ya?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know - I generally think FB is the work of the devil - seems to do nothing but get people in trouble, but it's good for a giggle every now and then


Indeed! Hate the thing but then I can't seem to leave it alone at times..


----------



## ManOnAMission

Goose said:


> Indeed! Hate the thing but then I can't seem to leave it alone at times..


I love mine mate (not facebook)


----------



## Jem

afternoon pec - I always surrender


----------



## Rickski

Hello Bronzers


----------



## IanStu

Hello strange people....been a odd day here....had a call from my kids school saying one of my sons has won the schools top sports prize and they want to arrange an evening to present it to him...obviously I was thrilled and busting with pride...then about an hour later had a call from same school to say my other son had been suspended for fighting and me and the wife have gotto go to a good parenting meeting (WTF)...so the highs and lows in one day...weird


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Hello strange people....been a odd day here....had a call from my kids school saying one of my sons has won the schools top sports prize and they want to arrange an evening to present it to him...obviously I was thrilled and busting with pride...then about an hour later had a call from same school to say my other son had been suspended for fighting and me and the wife have gotto go to a good parenting meeting (WTF)...so the highs and lows in one day...weird


Im sure you will teach him the ways! Congrats to your son winning the award!


----------



## Goose

Afternoon Ricks!


----------



## IanStu

forgot to say got flashed by a speed camera...speeding through a red light....god I'm fcuked!


----------



## Jem

Heeeeey Ian and Ricks - ello boooys !


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> forgot to say got flashed by a speed camera...speeding through a red light....god I'm fcuked!


Is it your first cause you can do one of those speed awareness courses first time.


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hello strange people....been a odd day here....had a call from my kids school saying one of my sons has won the schools top sports prize and they want to arrange an evening to present it to him...obviously I was thrilled and busting with pride...then about an hour later had a call from same school to say my other son had been suspended for fighting and me and the wife have gotto go to a good parenting meeting (WTF)...so the highs and lows in one day...weird


well you cant have your cake and eat it .....1 good 1 bad - seems fair :laugh: On a serious note though - that's a wee bit of a bummer !


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Im sure you will teach him the ways! Congrats to your son winning the award!


Thanks Goose....Yeah I've gotta read him the riot act when he gets home...but actualy I'm quite proud of him....the lad he hit was 3 years older than him and was picking on my sons best friend who is a little fella...my boy went over and flawed him...just as a teacher came into view...bad timing


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all!


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Is it your first cause you can do one of those speed awareness courses first time.


Yeah my licence is clean at the moment...but I think its prison for me, where I will be raped by mr big in the shower...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yeah my licence is clean at the moment...but I think its prison for me, where I will be raped by mr big in the shower...


...well you can dream eh ...

Hi Howwwiiiieeee


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ...well you can dream eh ...
> 
> Hi Howwwiiiieeee


like the new avi Jem....looks like your offering yourself up to any passer by!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> like the new avi Jem....looks like your offering yourself up to any passer by!


now theirs a thought:whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> ...well you can dream eh ...
> 
> Hi Howwwiiiieeee


Afternoon Jem.. You ok?


----------



## IanStu

so anyone got any mad plans for weekend...meant to be doing a BBQ tomorow but its p1ssing it down at the moment so may get out of that.....don't realy like the people who are coming...they are richer than me...younger than me...and better looking than me (not possible I hear you scream).....so any exuse to cancell, I'll take it!


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> like the new avi Jem....looks like your offering yourself up to any passer by!


I heard cecil burst through the door, after over dosing on animal m stak and pointed his weapon at jem...but that could just be a rumour.


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> I heard cecil burst through the door, after over dosing on animal m stak and pointed his weapon at jem...but that could just be a rumour.


no its true...he's always getting his little pea shooter out...bless!


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> no its true...he's always getting his little pea shooter out...bless!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> so anyone got any mad plans for weekend...meant to be doing a BBQ tomorow but its p1ssing it down at the moment so may get out of that.....don't realy like the people who are coming...they are richer than me...younger than me...and better looking than me (not possible I hear you scream).....so any exuse to cancell, I'll take it!


 i havent got much planned tbh -- gym, more gym then even more gym and thats it:bounce:

i live a highly stressfull and exciting life :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken - you should take up jogging around the woods in really tight shorts and no top....(its my new interest).


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i havent got much planned tbh -- gym, more gym then even more gym and thats it:bounce:
> 
> i live a highly stressfull and exciting life :whistling:


thats right rub it in....I'm not allowed gym at the moment cause of my fcukin fcukin fcukin fcukin cvntin arm.....so I went to gym today and did some gay cardio..then gay sauna then gay sun shower...never touched a weight...I'm a broken man


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> ryoken - you should take up jogging around the woods in really tight shorts and no top....(its my new interest).


hey thats my dream...


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> ryoken - you should take up jogging around the woods in really tight shorts and no top....(its my new interest).


sounds good to me baby .........


----------



## ryoken

Pectoral said:


> ryoken - you should take up jogging around the woods in really tight shorts and no top....(its my new interest).


I already do this but wearing either my assless chaps or my mankinni:innocent:



IanStu said:


> thats right rub it in....I'm not allowed gym at the moment cause of my fcukin fcukin fcukin fcukin cvntin arm.....so I went to gym today and did some gay cardio..then gay sauna then gay sun shower...never touched a weight...I'm a broken man


you could concentrate on legs/abs for the time being mate!

i never go to the gym to do cardio lol if im not lifting weights i wont go to the gym as it would depress me thouroly


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I already do this but wearing either my assless chaps or my mankinni:innocent:
> 
> you could concentrate on legs/abs for the time being mate!
> 
> i never go to the gym to do cardio lol if im not lifting weights i wont go to the gym as *it would depress me thouroly*


Now he tells me :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wow 888 pages. 8 is my lucky number. I have taken 8 samples today.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Wow 888 pages. 8 is my lucky number. I have taken 8 samples today.


Of spunk? :confused1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> sounds good to me baby .........





IanStu said:


> hey thats my dream...





ryoken said:


> I already do this but wearing either my assless chaps or my mankinni:innocent:


We could be on to something here!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Of spunk? :confused1:


No. I do not work on humans thankfully. 8 C13 isotope samples. Horray!

Oh and my brother is a LEGEND he ordered MT2 for me. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening everyone, am very tired... but bored lol was playing with my phone camera what do you think of the results?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> Evening everyone, am very tired... but bored lol was playing with my phone camera what do you think of the results?


Nice lungs!


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice lungs!


Thanks, I do try hard... :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Is anyone around?


----------



## WRT

I am, you have very nice boobs


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I am, you have very nice boobs


Why thank you WRT!! :tongue:


----------



## WRT

No probs, I was playing around with mine too


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

BETTY!!!!! Nice avvi!!


----------



## M_at

WRT said:


> No probs, I was playing around with mine too


Playing with your phone camera or your boobs?


----------



## hamsternuts

nice chesticles betty 

t!ts = rep


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> Playing with your phone camera or your boobs?


Both actually:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm just the camera might do tits later on lol


----------



## M_at




----------



## Howe

Evening all.. How is everyone?


----------



## hamsternuts

M_at, i'm out of reps, but you will get it......

funny ass sh!t mofo


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone how are we?

nice avy betty, and mat why you change yours back? te other one was better


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone how are we?
> 
> nice avy betty, and mat why you change yours back? te other one was better


Grrr. I didn't. Give me a minute.

{time passes}

That's better - I'd only changed the profile pic and not the avatar. Gawd knows why the two are different options.


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone how are we?
> 
> nice avy betty, and mat why you change yours back? te other one was better


Evening SolidCecil... Good you?


----------



## lumpy

evening all!


----------



## lumpy

were abouts in suffolk do you live howiieee?


----------



## Howe

lumpy said:


> evening all!


Evening..

Felixstowe.. you?


----------



## lumpy

saxmundham mate, not to far i pop to the felixstowe market now and again pick up some cheap meat


----------



## solidcecil

thats better mat! hows you? and howiiiiieeeee you good?


----------



## Howe

lumpy said:


> saxmundham mate, not to far i pop to the felixstowe market now and again pick up some cheap meat


Fair enough. Market Pritty good :thumbup1: Where do you train? Can't find a good Hardcore gym in suffolk?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> thats better mat! hows you? and howiiiiieeeee you good?


Yes not bad thanks.. Been upto much?


----------



## solidcecil

cool na just bin working you?


----------



## lumpy

i train at home at the moment my wife has a evening job so i have to look after my son, luckily he goes to bed at half 6 ,i thought there was a ok gym there? that chap who owns muscle and fitness in ipswich owns it?


----------



## M_at

Bit tired - about to hit the sack I think Cecil.

Although I've got energy in the morning from the M-Stak, I'm left with little in the afternoon from the Keto! Just noticed I'm only 20kg off your squat which cheered me up


----------



## Howe

lumpy said:


> i train at home at the moment my wife has a evening job so i have to look after my son, luckily he goes to bed at half 6 ,i thought there was a ok gym there? that chap who owns muscle and fitness in ipswich owns it?


Oh cool! Not that I know of. Don't happen know what its called?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool na just bin working you?


Not much. enjoying my free time! :thumb: Havent trained in last 4 days though :thumbdown:


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Bit tired - about to hit the sack I think Cecil.
> 
> Although I've got energy in the morning from the M-Stak, I'm left with little in the afternoon from the Keto! Just noticed I'm only 20kg off your squat which cheered me up


yeah im quite knackered aswel.

well done mate. i think my squat is lagging a bit


----------



## lumpy

Howiieee said:


> Oh cool! Not that I know of. Don't happen know what its called?


ill find out buddy will be poping into ipswich on weekend he is a really nice bloke has give me alot of advice you should pop into his shop ,


----------



## Howe

lumpy said:


> ill find out buddy will be poping into ipswich on weekend he is a really nice bloke has give me alot of advice you should pop into his shop ,


If you could the be great. What his shop, I don't really no any bodybuilder/powerlifter in this area at all!


----------



## lumpy

its called muscle and fitness on St. Nicholas St, Ipswich


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> If you could the be great. What his shop, I don't really no any bodybuilder/powerlifter in this area at all!


you dont know alot do ya!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi howieee and cecil and anyone I have missed hows is your evening going??


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> you dont know alot do ya!


Not really no :no::no: only good with numbers.


----------



## Howe

lumpy said:


> its called muscle and fitness on St. Nicholas St, Ipswich


Cool.. sorry you've alread said that mate though ment he owned another shop!


----------



## lumpy

its getting a bit hot on the mj thread have a read.


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hi howieee and cecil and anyone I have missed hows is your evening going??


hey betty and the twins. i good thanks you?

na not missed anything as per usual!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Evening gang, had a decent workout at the gym tonight, plus a boost for my ego as a hot milf was flirting with me, and also an extremely (flexible) young blonde who I have been meaning to chat too! (need to get my **** into gear).....then on the way home these pikeys decided to camp out blocking my shortcut and as im weaving past a caravan, one of their pitballs decides to try and bite my leg!....luckily it was tied up and just missed!...dirty dogs!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Evening gang, had a decent workout at the gym tonight, plus a boost for my ego as a hot milf was flirting with me, and also an extremely (flexible) young blonde who I have been meaning to chat too! (need to get my **** into gear).....then on the way home these pikeys decided to camp out blocking my shortcut and as im weaving past a caravan, one of their pitballs decides to try and bite my leg!....luckily it was tied up and just missed!...dirty dogs!


couldnt be asked to read all that, but stop going on!! :cursing:


----------



## ManOnAMission

cecil are you still having animal stak rage? :laugh:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hi howieee and cecil and anyone I have missed hows is your evening going??


Evening Bettyboo


----------



## IanStu

morning.....I like the new avi betty...very nice...god the tellys been crap tonight, what have I missed...let me guess...bugger all!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> cecil are you still having animal stak rage? :laugh:


haha im not on it at the moment due to lack of funds but will get some more in the next few weeks. so to answer your question no its not rage, you just bore me!


----------



## M_at

I read about the animal stak rage - wierdly I've been mellower and happier since taking it!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> morning.....I like the new avi betty...very nice...god the tellys been crap tonight, what have I missed...let me guess...bugger all!


Evening Ian


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> haha im not on it at the moment due to lack of funds but will get some more in the next few weeks. so to answer your question no its not rage, you just bore me!


Cecil has turned on me.....:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> morning.....I like the new nude pics cecil...very nice...god the tellys been crap tonight, what have I missed...let me guess...bugger all!


 :thumb: cheers


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening Ian


helloo howejsjhkasj...its bloomin hot here...had to take of all my clothes....its a wonderful sight!


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Cecil has turned me on.....:laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :thumb: cheers


I've told you before to stop editing my posts....oh yeah forgot to say...I want a pic of your hairless chest so I can have a [email protected] kindly!


----------



## Howe

Oopps i posted it twice!


----------



## Howe

Where are you Ian? it not hot here! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Where are you Ian? it not hot here!


just outside the entrance to hell...quite pretty...but a bit toasty!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I've told you before to stop editing my posts....oh yeah forgot to say...I want a pic of your hairless chest so I can have a [email protected]ou kindly!


yeah will send you some soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Oopps i posted it twice!


thats cause you got a bit exited at the thought of me naked...admit it


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> thats cause you got a bit exited at the thought of me naked...admit it


 :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening everyone how are ya all x


----------



## solidcecil

betty we have said hello about 10times!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> betty we have said hello about 10times!!


LOL I was just about to say that!


----------



## Bettyboo

I know im bored lol who wants to see my toned Ar$e

lol


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> I know im bored lol who wants to see my toned Ar$e
> 
> lol


 :wub: me me me!!!

feeling horney by any chance tonight betty?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I know im bored lol who wants to see my toned Ar$e
> 
> lol


Me!


----------



## solidcecil

were is it then betty?


----------



## IanStu

So no pics of bettys ass nor of cecils shaved chest...cock teasers....you leave me no choice i'm goona go to bed and do unspeakable things to my wife while she's asleep....I'll leave you sad loners to your self abuse...I bid you adieu


----------



## IanStu

cecil stop posting at the exact same time as me...Grrrrr


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> So no pics of bettys ass nor of cecils shaved chest...cock teasers....you leave me no choice i'm goona go to bed and do unspeakable things to my wife while she's asleep....I'll leave you sad loners to your self abuse...I bid you adieu


good night. thats alright im sure your wife wont notice!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> good night. thats alright im sure your wife wont notice!


yeah yeah....oh meant to say...sorry about the other night, I'm sure with the right ointments that one day you'll be able to ride a bike again:clap:

Right that is is i'm off..end of conversation....


----------



## solidcecil

yeah cheers mate going clinic next week.

nighty night


----------



## Bettyboo

I cant paste it on to here bugger... will put it on my avvi for 2 ticks lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> I know im bored lol who wants to see my toned Ar$e
> 
> lol


Me plus give it a good pounding


----------



## solidcecil

very nice betty. you should keep it


----------



## Bettyboo

lol changing it back again now, everyone had a look lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm the things i do when im bored


----------



## solidcecil

id love to see you really bored! :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i get the tits out when im bored lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i get the tits out when im bored lol


I don't think anyone should post in here from now on then Just done my 2nd MT2 jab so can be expecting to go bright red again soon pmsl!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i get the tits out when im bored lol


yes please!


----------



## solidcecil

bored yet ?

:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey boys and betty!

Betty I missed your bottom!!

I live in Ipswich - Oaks gym has some big beefy boys that lift some silly heavy weights, apparently there is a decent gym up on Hadleigh Road Ind Estate.

Which guys shop in Ipswich do you go to? Is it the one on St Nicholas street? There is a pretty helpful guy in there that I used to have long chats with - he's pretty cool!


----------



## solidcecil

evening wa you alright?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good cecil, are you? The thread seems suitably frisky again tonight


----------



## solidcecil

good good, yeah im fine.

yeah i know its that betty shes getting everyone all hot and flustered by geting her ar$e out! i thinbk its your turn now :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

UUmmm no! If I got my bottom out it would only be a cut and paste jobby from my journal


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> UUmmm no! If I got my bottom out it would only be a cut and paste jobby from my journal


haha well will have to check your journal out then.

well im offski good night people :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh dear lord you don't need to do that!!

Night sleep tight! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Amazon how are you hun


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good thanks, how are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good cant wait til next week, will be child free, they are going to their fathers and I am off work.

So i can train mega hard have no worries for a week. Peace


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well by the looks of things you and your training are yeilding some pretty good results. I hope your training goes well but don't work too hard!


----------



## Bettyboo

I am enjoying it, i ike the weight i have shifted its fab! How is your training going?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> I cant paste it on to here bugger... will put it on my avvi for 2 ticks lol


Hey I never got to see it! I feel deprived. Typical the only time I'm not on here Betty gives a show....My PM box is always open. :rolleye:


----------



## ryoken

Morning people!

wow im very impressed with betty's avy pic:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Morning.

God I'm bored. Or is that hungry? No it's both.


----------



## WRT

Morning, god I'm horny!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Morning, god I'm horny!


morning mate and yikes (ryoken runs and hides) :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people im in a ****ty mood, can't get to the gym until Monday grr. Im hungry too hmm what shall i have for breaky!

PS im horny too grrr


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Morning people im in a ****ty mood, can't get to the gym until Monday grr. Im hungry too hmm what shall i have for breaky!
> 
> PS im horny too grrr


morning!

wahoo your in a bad mood,hungry and horny i can definatly work with that:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

haha the usual convo going on in the bronze members then....


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> haha the usual convo going on in the bronze members then....


they should have called it the horny thread:thumb:

and just for the record ian beale still isnt fvcking fit:cursing:


----------



## Jem

Morning !!!

Wow you have changed Betty mwaaaah well done girl

- jealous of those twins!


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Morning !!!
> 
> Wow you have changed Betty mwaaaah well done girl
> 
> - jealous of those twins!


Haha thanks, they are a pain they get in the way!!


----------



## Jem

I know I used to have some myself - dont miss them til they are gone!

now I have a drawful of wonderbras - and they dont fit because I have shrunk even more :crying: :crying: :scared:

Only advantage is bikini bras on hols - used to have to pay tons for support - dont feckin need it now ...


----------



## Jem

Morning Howwiee


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Morning all.


hi mate!



Jem said:


> I know I used to have some myself - dont miss them til they are gone!
> 
> now I have a drawful of wonderbras - and they dont fit because I have shrunk even more :crying: :crying: :scared:
> 
> Only advantage is bikini bras on hols - used to have to pay tons for support - dont feckin need it now ...


I think they look great in your avy pic Jem:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ah thanks Ry - losing the will to leave here staring at BettyBaps pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ah thanks Ry - losing the will to leave here staring at BettyBaps pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can always pop round and give you some one on one personal therapy if you like and i can garentee you will be satisfied with the outcome of the session:innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Morning Howwiee


Morning Jem


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> hi mate!
> 
> I think they look great in your avy pic Jem:thumbup1:


Morning Ryoken you ok bud?


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Morning Ryoken you ok bud?


yeah im not too bad, busy looking after my 3 kids well the missis does retail therapy with the mother in law!

hows you??


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I can always pop round and give you some one on one personal therapy if you like and i can garentee you will be satisfied with the outcome of the session:innocent: :innocent:


Oh thanks - how about massage ?



Howiieee said:


> Morning Jem


Morning darling how are you ?


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> I can always pop round and give you some one on one personal therapy if you like and i can garentee you will be satisfied with the outcome of the session:innocent: :innocent:


bit of a romeo arent you RY?


----------



## Dsahna

Finally im a bronze hello all


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh thanks - how about massage ?
> 
> Morning darling how are you ?


im a master at massages (so im told) but yeah im up for that i have given many an inocent massage before even to the missis girly mates of course that deosent mean im ruling out smuttyness im just saying i will do my best to behave:whistling: :whistling:

All over body massage ok with you???

of course i will have to use massage oils too!


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Finally im a bronze hello all


nice to have you here big man :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

morning all


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> bit of a romeo arent you RY?


actually im not lol and if i ever meet jem face to face i would bottol up like a little shy boy with a teenage crush:lol:

but since its the internet im a bit more brave:whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Finally im a bronze hello all


morning mate welcome to the bronze thread!



clairey.h said:


> morning all


morning


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> nice to have you here big man :thumbup1:


Cheers rob mate good to be here:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> actually im not lol and if i ever meet jem face to face i would bottol up like a little shy boy with a teenage crush:lol:
> 
> but since its the internet im a bit more brave:whistling:


haha fair play mate, the internet brings out you fiesty side obviously :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Finally im a bronze hello all


Welcome darling :thumb:



ryoken said:


> im a master at massages (so im told) but yeah im up for that i have given many an inocent massage before even to the missis girly mates of course that deosent mean im ruling out smuttyness im just saying i will do my best to behave:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> All over body massage ok with you???
> 
> of course i will have to use massage oils too!


ahem...course no smut = member I am really shy when it comes to lying there and being massaged by a hunky man in a professional manner ...........with oils and nothing but a thong..... :innocent: :innocent: :whistling:



clairey.h said:


> morning all


oops morning claire - getting a hot flush there .....


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks for the welcome ryo


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oops morning claire - getting a hot flush there .....


lmao...........on form today I see :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am knackered, my ickle one has my daughters bug, have spent the last day and night up to my elbows in sick and disinfectant.............lovely


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> actually im not lol and if i ever meet jem face to face i would bottol up like a little shy boy with a teenage crush:lol:
> 
> but since its the internet im a bit more brave:whistling:


OMFG Master Tactician here - watch and learn boys - what a cutie :wub: you are at the southampton show arent you ??? well then - we will meet v soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Welcome darling :thumb:
> 
> ahem...course no smut = member I am really shy when it comes to lying there and being massaged by a hunky man in a professional manner ...........with oils and nothing but a thong..... :innocent: :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> oops morning claire - getting a hot flush there .....


yepp that hot flush is definatly catching too:blush: :blush:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Thanks for the welcome ryo





clairey.h said:


> lmao...........on form today I see :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am knackered, my ickle one has my daughters bug, have spent the last day and night up to my elbows in sick and disinfectant.............lovely


eughhh claire ....poor little thing - you I mean ....not the spawn of Satan - look what Rob did to you ...impregnation is so very rude :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Welcome darling :thumb:
> 
> ahem...course no smut = member I am really shy when it comes to lying there and being massaged by a hunky man in a professional manner ...........with oils and nothing but a thong..... :innocent: :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> oops morning claire - getting a hot flush there .....


Cheers jem hun


----------



## Jem

you look like a nice big boy Dsahna ....where in the north ?


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> yeah im not too bad, busy looking after my 3 kids well the missis does retail therapy with the mother in law!
> 
> hows you??


Good Good:thumbup1:. I'm good thanks!



Jem said:


> Oh thanks - how about massage ?
> 
> Morning darling how are you ?


I'm good thanks. You chick?



Dsahna said:


> Finally im a bronze hello all


Morning Dsahna. You ok Mate?



clairey.h said:


> morning all


Morning


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMFG Master Tactician here - watch and learn boys - what a cutie :wub: you are at the southampton show arent you ??? well then - we will meet v soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmm i wasnt going but now i know you are im changing my plans:bounce: :bounce:

Im also going to go buy some new clothes get a hair cut, hit the sunbeds,get a good wax, maybe bleach my teeth etc etc

of course just to look good for the show:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> you look like a nice big boy Dsahna ....where in the north ?


Im flattered jem lol ,just north of geordieland


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMFG Master Tactician here - watch and learn boys - what a cutie :wub: you are at the southampton show arent you ??? well then - we will meet v soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


he needs to learn from me, im sick of him pm'ing me asking for tips....


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> he needs to learn from me, im sick of him pm'ing me asking for tips....


Tips???

be truethfull and tell them what else i was asking you for:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Good Good:thumbup1:. I'm good thanks!
> 
> I'm good thanks. You chick?
> 
> Morning Dsahna. You ok Mate?
> 
> Morning


Sound cheers howiieee mate ,been doing cardio for about 3-4 days and feel much better already


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Tips???
> 
> be truethfull and tell them what else i was asking you for:whistling: :whistling:


just promise you wont forward them to anyone else?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> you look like a nice big boy Dsahna ....where in the north ?


Where did yer baps go to??? Haha Jem I like your style!! :thumbup1:

Morning Claire, Dasha anyone else I have missed.


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> just promise you wont forward them to anyone else?


damn i already sent them to Cecil and Ian:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl dont change a thing Ry - you look good the way you are ...so dont like the vain boys!!!

Dsahna you are elusive - north of Newcastle could be a number of places - from for eg Morpeth, Scotland .........spit it out dont keep e in suspenders lol

Rob I thought that was it you know......sussed him out now


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> damn i already sent them to Cecil and Ian:lol: :lol:


they already have a few of them anyway. Just keep them to yourself from now on, they are for your own....."personal use"!!


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> pmsl dont change a thing Ry - you look good the way you are ...so dont like the vain boys!!!
> 
> Dsahna you are elusive - north of Newcastle could be a number of places - from for eg Morpeth, Scotland .........spit it out dont keep e in suspenders lol
> 
> Rob I thought that was it you know......sussed him out now


Mmmm okay fcuk it its alnwick ok *waves goodbye to anonymity*


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl dont change a thing Ry - you look good the way you are ...so dont like the vain boys!!!


 :wub: :wub:



robisco11 said:


> they already have a few of them anyway. Just keep them to yourself from now on, they are for your own....."personal use"!!


I will put them good use too:innocent:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Tips???
> 
> be truethfull and tell them what else i was asking you for:whistling: :whistling:


pmsl not the man love again noooooooo:cursing:



Bettyboo said:


> Where did yer baps go to??? Haha Jem I like your style!! :thumbup1:
> 
> .


What the direct approach is the best way ...& he is a northerner so he gets it .......my approach I mean ....although...ahem......anyway - my bahoobies just vanished when I trained....DD to a little C [ok well nearly a B...ok a feckin B] .....make your nipples look bigger though so this is great :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Mmmm okay fcuk it its alnwick ok *waves goodbye to anonymity*


Haha I knew it - I used to live in Morpeth

we used to venture into Alnwick and meet a few boys there back in my younger days :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> pmsl not the man love again noooooooo:cursing:
> 
> What the direct approach is the best way ...& he is a northerner so he gets it .......my approach I mean ....although...ahem......anyway - my bahoobies just vanished when I trained....DD to a little C [ok well nearly a B...ok a feckin B] .....make your nipples look bigger though so this is great :lol: :lol: :tongue:


man love is the only love!!


----------



## IanStu

so i've just vacumed the house from top to bottom...cleaned 2 bathrooms...changed sheets on beds, cut flowers from garden to place artisticly in vases around house...fluffed up cushions and done 2 loads of washing....so if anyones looking for a good wife...I'm your man!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl not the man love again noooooooo:cursing:
> 
> What the direct approach is the best way ...& he is a northerner so he gets it .......my approach I mean ....although...ahem......anyway - my bahoobies just vanished when I trained....DD to a little C [ok well nearly a B...ok a feckin B] .....make your nipples look bigger though so this is great :lol: :lol: :tongue:


 Pics i want pics, or you can just show me at the southampton show just for reasearch perpose of course! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

oh forgot to say...morning...I love you all!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :wub: :wub:
> 
> I will put them good use too:innocent:


I got wubs - me got wubs

:tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:xxxx


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> so i've just vacumed the house from top to bottom...cleaned 2 bathrooms...changed sheets on beds, cut flowers from garden to place artisticly in vases around house...fluffed up cushions and done 2 loads of washing....so if anyones looking for a good wife...I'm your man!


wow i dont think i could live with you as i like to do all the cleaning at home too and think we would clash:crying:

thats totally upset me now as i just want a lazy slob to run round after:cursing:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> so i've just vacumed the house from top to bottom...cleaned 2 bathrooms...changed sheets on beds, cut flowers from garden to place artisticly in vases around house...fluffed up cushions and done 2 loads of washing....so if anyones looking for a good wife...I'm your man!


gay


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> so i've just vacumed the house from top to bottom...cleaned 2 bathrooms...changed sheets on beds, cut flowers from garden to place artisticly in vases around house...fluffed up cushions and done 2 loads of washing....so if anyones looking for a good wife...I'm your man!


fookin pussy .......man up would ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Haha I knew it - I used to live in Morpeth
> 
> we used to venture into Alnwick and meet a few boys there back in my younger days :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ssooo youre the thief who stole my cherry eh give it back


----------



## robisco11

jem you thief!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Pics i want pics, or you can just show me at the southampton show just for reasearch perpose of course! :bounce:


 :blush: :blush: :blink: :tt2: no nippleage to be outed from this girlie !!! Only for the right man at the right time & then its all stations go, go, go :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> wow i dont think i could live with you as i like to do all the cleaning at home too and think we would clash:crying:
> 
> thats totally upset me now as i just want a lazy slob to run round after:cursing:


Don't worry...I can learn lazy...give me about 30 secs :thumbup1:



robisco11 said:


> gay


You may be on to something!



Jem said:


> fookin pussy .......man up would ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


I tried the man up thing..but my missus stoped the sex thing...so its back to be a pussy :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Ssooo youre the thief who stole my cherry eh give it back


did you have a tarantula then ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:



robisco11 said:


> jem you thief!


SSSh in my most suble way I am trying to discover if this is true ......... :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :blush: :blush: :blink: :tt2: no nippleage to be outed from this girlie !!! Only for the right man at the right time & then its all stations go, go, go :lol:


you wait till we meet up missy, have you heard of *WUBS *at first site??? :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Don't worry...I can learn lazy...give me about 30 secs :thumbup1:
> 
> You may be on to something!
> 
> I tried the man up thing..but my missus stoped the sex thing...so its back to be a pussy :innocent:


do you wear her clothes as you do the housework?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> did you have a tarantula then ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> SSSh in my most suble way I am trying to discover if this is true ......... :beer: :beer: :beer:


it is true!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you wait till we meet up missy, have you heard of *WUBS *at first site??? :bounce:


OMG you had me at hello :tongue: :thumbup1: :thumb:

Ian I understand ! I laid down the same conditions to the cleaner .....


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> do you wear her clothes as you do the housework?


Lies...Lies...Foul Lies....yes :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Don't worry...I can learn lazy...give me about 30 secs :thumbup1:
> 
> You may be on to something!
> 
> I tried the man up thing..but my missus stoped the sex thing...so its back to be a pussy :innocent:


ffs my missis does that hence why i tidy up so much, man they know how to twist mens arms and get what they want:cursing:



robisco11 said:


> do you wear her clothes as you do the housework?


is there any other way to do the house work???

i always wear my missis thongs and french maids outfit and thought that was pretty normal tbh


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ian I understand ! I laid down the same conditions to the cleaner .....


Can I be your cleaner?


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> did you have a tarantula then ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> SSSh in my most suble way I am trying to discover if this is true ......... :beer: :beer: :beer:


Jem mate 100% serious how the fcuk did you know that.

Thats no coincidence:confused1:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Lies...Lies...Foul Lies....yes :whistling:


excuse my slow responses......its become increasingly difficult to type with one hand.......... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Can I be your cleaner?


LMAO :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: depends on your rates darling


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> excuse my slow responses......its become increasingly difficult to type with one hand.......... :whistling:


boak


----------



## Jem

where has the new boy gone --Dsahna - OMG I have lost him....he says I popped his cherry .......


----------



## hamsternuts

just popped in to say hello, first i get distracted by Jem's avvy (again), and if that wasn't enough, IanStu's bum pushed me over the edge!!!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG you had me at hello :tongue: :thumbup1: :thumb:
> 
> Ian I understand ! I laid down the same conditions to the cleaner .....


Cool im now very relieved cause i was always rubbish at small talk/pillow talk:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl not the man love again noooooooo:cursing:
> 
> What the direct approach is the best way ...& he is a northerner so he gets it .......my approach I mean ....although...ahem......anyway - my bahoobies just vanished when I trained....DD to a little C [ok well nearly a B...ok a feckin B] .....make your nipples look bigger though so this is great :lol: :lol: :tongue:


There will always be man love me thinks.

Mine vanished too! Used to be a 34E. God only knows what size the buggers have shrunk too. B or C I reckon. Sigh. I never noticed about the nipple thing *GB looks down her top to check*Hmmmm I don't think mine are any different

How is everyone? I am at work...deep meaningful joy.

Oh yes, Jem I loved your "impregnation is so rude comment" reps when I am recharged:lol:


----------



## ryoken

hamsternuts said:


> just popped in to say hello, first i get distracted by Jem's avvy (again), and if that wasn't enough, IanStu's bum pushed me over the edge!!!


hi mate

Ians bum always pushes me over the edge but im still convinced hes washing his chopper in the sink in his avy pic:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> IanStu's bum pushed me over the edge!!!


Poor boy you join a very long list....better pics available for a small fee!


----------



## hamsternuts

ryoken said:


> hi mate
> 
> Ians bum always pushes me over the edge but im still convinced hes washing his chopper in the sink in his avy pic:thumb:


i couldn't see the handle of a wire brush..... that's what i use anyway


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> where has the new boy gone --Dsahna - OMG I have lost him....he says I popped his cherry .......


Come on mate where did the tarantula come from mate ,hardly a guess


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hi mate
> 
> im still convinced hes washing his chopper in the sink in his avy pic:thumb:


Was trying too...but sadly the sink was to small :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

well i can honestly say ever since i shifted all the fat and my brests shrunk my nips do tend to look a bit more pointy, it might be cause i play with them alot though:cool2:


----------



## hamsternuts

IanStu said:


> Poor boy you join a very long list....better pics available for a small fee!


do you take....................CASH???? :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> There will always be man love me thinks.
> 
> Mine vanished too! Used to be a 34E. God only knows what size the buggers have shrunk too. B or C I reckon. Sigh. I never noticed about the nipple thing *GB looks down her top to check*Hmmmm I don't think mine are any different
> 
> How is everyone? I am at work...deep meaningful joy.
> 
> Oh yes, Jem I loved your "impregnation is so rude comment" reps when I am recharged:lol:


Mine don't seem to be shrinking - tell me how pleaaaase..... mine are 32G friggin nightmare!! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Come on mate where did the tarantula come from mate ,hardly a guess


Hello...dont think we've met....huge arms...very impressive.....tarantula, think I must have missed something!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> There will always be man love me thinks.
> 
> Mine vanished too! Used to be a 34E. God only knows what size the buggers have shrunk too. B or C I reckon. Sigh. I never noticed about the nipple thing *GB looks down her top to check*Hmmmm I don't think mine are any different
> 
> *pmsl oh well cant win them all - all an illusion anyway:thumb:*
> 
> How is everyone? I am at work...deep meaningful joy.
> 
> Oh yes, Jem I loved your "impregnation is so rude comment" reps when I am recharged:lol:


*tis a fact ! *


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Mine don't seem to be shrinking - tell me how pleaaaase..... mine are 32G friggin nightmare!! :cursing:


 :blink: :blink: :drool: :drool: :wub: :wub: :wacko: :wacko:

Betty will you marry me???


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> do you take....................CASH???? :laugh:


You can pay me in kind...by the way, awsome tattoo...but I'm missing the hamster pic!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hello...dont think we've met....huge arms...very impressive.....tarantula, think I must have missed something!


i think Jem mentioned she has a barking spider:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Hello...dont think we've met....huge arms...very impressive.....tarantula, think I must have missed something!


Thanks mate i made a joke at jem then she comes out and says have did you have a tarantula.(ive still got a bloody tarantula)freaky mate


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Come on mate where did the tarantula come from mate ,hardly a guess


 :lol: :lol::lolmsl - that was a night to be remembered :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i think Jem mentioned she has a barking spider:whistling: :whistling:


OMFG that is a euphemism isnt it ?????? How come I dont know these terms :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Thanks mate i made a joke at jem then she comes out and says have did you have a tarantula.(ive still got a bloody tarantula)freaky mate


shut up !!!!!  :blink: mg:


----------



## IanStu

Just wondering why all the women on UK-M are so hot...where are all the mingers?


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> Just wondering why all the women on UK-M are so hot...where are all the mingers?


I am here:laugh:


----------



## Jem

pmsl they are sitting on the sofa watching JK and eating hula hoops Ian.....nice technique


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> shut up !!!!!  :blink: mg:


Ill post a pic ok


----------



## hamsternuts

IanStu said:


> You can pay me in kind...by the way, awsome tattoo...but I'm missing the *hamster pic*!


cheers bro, fancied a change, but don't worry, Belinda will be back.....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMFG that is a euphemism isnt it ?????? How come I dont know these terms :innocent: :innocent:


Stick with me and i will teach you everything i know:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> I am here:laugh:


But you're a pretty little thing!



Jem said:


> pmsl they are sitting on the sofa watching JK and eating hula hoops Ian.....nice technique


OOOhhhhhh hula hoops...now your talking!


----------



## IanStu

bugger I gotta go to sainsburys...be back soon....be good!


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> :blink: :blink: :drool: :drool: :wub: :wub: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> Betty will you marry me???


Haha, did you just swear and say the M word lol :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

there you go jem fang in all her glory lol


----------



## hamsternuts

aw, fluffy


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Haha, did you just swear and say the M word lol :tongue:


I know i couldnt believe i said it myself and im still in shock at the moment and honestly cant think of any think witty to say now:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> there you go jem fang in all her glory lol


OMG that is one huge hairy spider eek i couldnt live with that but it does look awsome mate:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Cheers ryo


----------



## Howe

Awesome spider Dsahna


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Awesome spider Dsahna


Lol cheers howzer i thought it scared everyone away


----------



## WRT

Nice spider mate, kinda looks like my unshaven sack:lol:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Nice spider mate, kinda looks like my unshaven sack:lol:


 WTF:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

your sack has 8 shlongs/legs????


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> WTF:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> your sack has 8 shlongs/legs????


Doesn't everyones:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks for that info wrt ill think of your nads from now on everytime i stroke it ha ha


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Doesn't everyones:confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> Doesn't everyones:confused1:


Nah mate ive just got one giant leg on my sack


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Lol cheers howzer i thought it scared everyone away


lol  What sort spider is it?


----------



## Gym Bunny

It's at moments like this that I am very very glad there is no one else at work and I don't have to try and explain to a bemused colleague precisely what it is that I am sniggering about :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> lol  What sort spider is it?


Chilean rose mate ,used to have a goliath but it died before it became fully grown(dinner plate size)


----------



## IanStu

back from sainsburys...jeez why is everything so expensive...just paid 4.88 for a bottle of moisturiser...didnt realise it was that much till I looked at the receipt..thought it was 88p...and don't even get me started on cost of wine...a scandal

I see we are still on the subject of spiders...I'm a big fan of all arachnids...I think ther're cute!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> back from sainsburys...jeez why is everything so expensive...just paid 4.88 for a bottle of moisturiser...didnt realise it was that much till I looked at the receipt..thought it was 88p...and don't even get me started on cost of wine...a scandal
> 
> I see we are still on the subject of spiders...I'm a big fan of all arachnids...I think ther're cute!


 moisturiser?? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Ah sorry did I say moisturiser...I meant to say....knuckle dusters...cant believe the cost of em!


----------



## hamsternuts

ryoken said:


> moisturiser?? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


how do you think that botty stays so smooth....? :laugh:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ah sorry did I say moisturiser...I meant to say....knuckle dusters...cant believe the cost of em!


I knew thats what you ment:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

hamsternuts said:


> how do you think that botty stays so smooth....? :laugh:


 wax or shave like the rest of us i hope:lol:


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> how do you think that botty stays so smooth....? :laugh:


yup true...and I have trouble applying the stuff myself because me huge lats and freaky upper arms dont allow me to reach round that far....so need help...form an ordley queue


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yup true...and I have trouble applying the stuff myself because me huge lats and freaky upper arms dont allow me to reach round that far....so need help...form an ordley queue


Cecil:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Cecil:whistling: :whistling:


LOL...he's never around when you need him!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> wax or shave like the rest of us i hope:lol:


My wifey waxed my chest and abbs once...oh my god...I still bear the scars...mental and physical...never again...its shaving for me!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> My wifey waxed my chest and abbs once...oh my god...I still bear the scars...mental and physical...never again...its shaving for me!


i cant shave or wax tbh it leaves me covered in a mad rash so i bought some of that veet for men and it does the trick nicely with no soreness or rash, bit gooey tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Just the thankful your missus' never used an epilator on you. Multiple the waxing pain. Owwwch!


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> Just the thankful your missus' never used an epilator on you. Multiple the waxing pain. Owwwch!


i have tried one of those on my legs before and talk about ouch:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Just the thankful your missus' never used an epilator on you. Multiple the waxing pain. Owwwch!


ooooooohhh no...she has one of those she uses on her legs....once when I was lying in bed watching her she sudenly applied it to my leg.....you probably heard the scream in Germany!


----------



## ryoken

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


I'm gonna try that actualy...Cecil said he used it and it was OK.....gotta be better than shaving if it works...can I use it on my man equipment (dont think 1 tube will be enough though)


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'm gonna try that actualy...Cecil said he used it and it was OK.....gotta be better than shaving if it works...can I use it on my man equipment (dont think 1 tube will be enough though)


 lmfao i wouldnt want to use it on my equipment as it does get a little warm on the skin so imagine it might burn your nuts off as they are sensitive (i dont mean your nuts are sensitive i mean people nuts in general lol) :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lmfao i wouldnt want to use it on my equipment as it does get a little warm on the skin so imagine it might burn your nuts off as they are sensitive (i dont mean your nuts are sensitive i mean people nuts in general lol) :lol:


well don't fancy burning my nuts off...so may give that a miss...perhaps just do a patch test...see how if feels...


----------



## IanStu

right gonna mow the lawn now...I'm a busy little bee today...cheery


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well don't fancy burning my nuts off...so may give that a miss...perhaps just do a patch test...see how if feels...


lol i done a patch test on my chest first just to make sure it wasnt gonna bring me out in some mad rash but thankfully it was cool!

does feel nasty and goey tho


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right gonna mow the lawn now...I'm a busy little bee today...cheery


cya later mate


----------



## IanStu

def gonna get some...if i rubbed it on the end of my knob, would it be a good feeling or not?


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> right gonna mow the lawn now...I'm a busy little bee today...cheery


Well I've never heard it called the lawn before but I guess that sorta makes sense. :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> def gonna get some...if i rubbed it on the end of my knob, would it be a good feeling or not?


youve got hair on your bell end:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I've never heard it called the lawn before but I guess that sorta makes sense. :lol:


pmsl....never made the connection...clever girl


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> youve got hair on your bell end:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


pmsl....right I realy am off into the garden...got a bush that needs a trim...laters


----------



## M_at

Trimming your bush? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> pmsl....right I realy am off into the garden...got a bush that needs a trim...laters


My goodness your missus trusts you a lot to do her trimming for her! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> My goodness your missus trusts you a lot to do her trimming for her! :lol:


Pmsl I wouldn't let a man trim anything south - **** what if ya slipped or but nooo....ouch its bringing tears to my eyes thinking about it!

Grr I can't go far I have a bad stomach its not good!! :cursing:

So i have to stay in today...had a lot planned


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


haha i just used the womens one!

with moustoriser and aloe vera! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> haha i just used the womens one!
> 
> with moustoriser and aloe vera! :thumbup1:


lol but wouldnt you feel more manlike using the mens one dude???

thats a bit like me using the missis lady shave :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> lol but wouldnt you feel more manlike using the mens one dude???
> 
> thats a bit like me using the missis lady shave :whistling:


i dont care its all nice and soft!

and it comes with a pink scrapper thing insted of blue! :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Pmsl I wouldn't let a man trim anything south - **** what if ya slipped or but nooo....ouch its bringing tears to my eyes thinking about it!
> 
> Grr I can't go far I have a bad stomach its not good!! :cursing:
> 
> So i have to stay in today...had a lot planned


i knew you were shocked when i mention the M word but jeese i didnt mean to make you sick, sorry:innocent:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> i dont care its all nice and soft!
> 
> and it comes with a pink scrapper thing insted of blue! :thumb:


i can always pinch the missis pink scraper i suppose:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

OK done the lawn and trimmed the bush.....I used hedge trimmers for bush...I like power tools!

I see the subject hasnt changed yet!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> OK done the lawn and trimmed the bush.....I used hedge trimmers for bush...I like power tools!
> 
> I see the subject hasnt changed yet!


nope Cecil was trying to convince me that the ladies veet is better because you get a Pink plastic scraper instead of a blue one:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> nope Cecil was trying to convince me that the ladies veet is better because you get a Pink plastic scraper instead of a blue one:lol:


well thats cecil for you...he likes the pink side of things...

talking of all things gay...is anyone watching the tennis...not my thing as its mega gay...but wifey is watching it...I think its more a girl thing


----------



## WRT

Oooft Ian that pic of your derriere gives me a stalk on:lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well thats cecil for you...he likes the pink side of things...
> 
> talking of all things gay...is anyone watching the tennis...not my thing as its mega gay...but wifey is watching it...I think its more a girl thing


I dont ever watch it tbh but some times i have a little look if the ladies are playing!

more of a female volly ball watcher or female life guard watcher:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

I am begining to think this place is full o fudge packers!!! :scared:

REP


----------



## M_at

Replicator said:


> I am begining to think this place is full o fudge packers!!! :scared:
> 
> REP


It is.


----------



## ryoken

Replicator said:


> I am begining to think this place is full o fudge packers!!! :scared:
> 
> REP


I hope so i mean where else can you go on the net to perv and chat with semi naked guys with muscles:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> I am begining to think this place is full o fudge packers!!! :scared:
> 
> REP


Damm....Busted!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I hope so i mean where else can you go on the net to perv and chat with semi naked guys with muscles:confused1: :confused1:


I'll send you my favourites list :clap:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'll send you my favourites list :clap:


well i hope its better then Cecils list, he sent me his one and it was just a list of every male member on the forum:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i hope its better then Cecils list, he sent me his one and it was just a list of every male member on the forum:confused1: :confused1:


well he has to sell himself where he can...its the only way he can raise money for his sups. keeps him busy...poor boy


----------



## solidcecil

im gone for 2secs and all my secrets come out! :cursing:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well he has to sell himself where he can...its the only way he can raise money for his sups. keeps him busy...poor boy


People pay him:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

ffs he has to pay me for it no wonder hes not come round lately:lol:


----------



## M_at

Does he accept paypal?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im gone for 2secs and all my secrets come out! :cursing:


OOpppps sorry cecil..they made me say it


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> im gone for 2secs and all my secrets come out! :cursing:


damn it Busted:lol: :lol: :lol:

hi mate hows you:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Does he accept paypal?


no mate...cash only, he's very strict about these things...but he has assured me he declares it to the inland revenue...so its all good


----------



## solidcecil

yes people pay me! and dont lie ryoken you have been begging me for days to come over yours but i havent got time in by diary!

and yes mat i do send me your acount details (including pin) and we shal sort it


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yes people pay me! and dont lie ryoken you have been begging me for days to come over yours but i havent got time in by diary!
> 
> and yes mat i do send me your acount details (including pin) and we shal sort it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice comeback mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

yoo hoo any room for a woman here ???


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> yoo hoo any room for a woman here ???


I always have room for you Jem but do you have room for me:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> yoo hoo any room for a woman here ???


theres always room for you. :thumbup1:

just been fighting these men off they all want a peice of cecil!


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> yes people pay me! and dont lie ryoken you have been begging me for days to come over yours but i havent got time in by diary!
> 
> and yes mat i do send me your acount details (including pin) and we shal sort it


Not until you improve your squat :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yoo hoo any room for a woman here ???


well as your displaying your impressive assets so openly...you can stay!


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Not until you improve your squat :tongue:


still better than you:thumb:

and yeah im going to try a new pb on tues


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Not until you improve your squat :tongue:


pmsl :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Oh thanks boys

Just trained with Defdaz at the gym - good sweaty session - I think I killed him off

M_at - woo big improvement in the avvy - very slimmed down methinks - congrats !!!

xxx

Eugh Dsahna - yukkums - is the pic big enough ffs .....I did not stroke that one ....


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> theres always room for you. :thumbup1:
> 
> just been fighting these men off they all want a peice of cecil!


I did want you as a stop gap but Jems back now so your old hat:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> theres always room for you. :thumbup1:
> 
> just been fighting these men off they all want a peice of cecil!


Dont worry - they know you are my love slave :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



Jem said:


> Dont worry - they know you are my love slave :bounce:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> M_at - woo big improvement in the avvy - very slimmed down methinks - congrats !!!


See Cecil - that's how you compliment someone - not claim they look like a 20 stone DJ!

Thanks Jem - it's of me on Saturday as opposed to the one before which was about 2 years old!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I did want you as a stop gap but Jems back now so your old hat:whistling: :whistling:


well you're old hat too because you proposed to BettyBaps ....I have to admit defeat - she has far better breasts than moi :surrender: - I will stick to someone who does not mind a small handful :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> See Cecil - that's how you compliment someone - not claim they look like a 20 stone DJ!
> 
> Thanks Jem - it's of me on Saturday as opposed to the one before which was about 2 years old!


such a b'stard isnt he ... :lol:

looking good - repped for your hard efforts x


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I will stick to someone who does not mind a small handful :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


well I need to check the size accurately....I'm on my way round with my special mearsuring hands...I keep them with me at all times :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> well you're old hat too because you proposed to BettyBaps ....I have to admit defeat - she has far better breasts than moi :surrender: - I will stick to someone who does not mind a small handful :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


ahh yes but i made betty ill, shes had a bad stomach all day and doesnt want to offend me by admitting that when i asked her to marry me it made her puke!

but fine if you dont want your earlier said massage of your lovely handfull breasts and big nipples then i shall reserve it for some one who wants me -----

Ian im all yours:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> See Cecil - that's how you compliment someone - not claim they look like a 20 stone DJ!


oi im nice really i only said you looked like moyles to get you motervated mate tough love!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oi im nice really i only said you looked like moyles to get you motervated mate tough love!


he tried that tough love stuff on me...I still bear the scars...you have been warned


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> ahh yes but i made betty ill, shes had a bad stomach all day and doesnt want to offend me by admitting that when i asked her to marry me it made her puke!
> 
> but fine if you dont want your earlier said massage of your lovely handfull breasts and big nipples then i shall reserve it for some one who wants me -----
> 
> Ian im all yours:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Your loss sugarpie :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Ian im all yours:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I'm on my way :beer:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Your loss sugarpie :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


I still wubs you really!!

it would be a pretty major loss to but i have Ian now:bounce: :bounce:



IanStu said:


> I'm on my way :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ooooh well you cant win 'em all. cecil you are stuck with me ......


----------



## solidcecil

ah shucks


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ooooh well you cant win 'em all. cecil you are stuck with me ......





solidcecil said:


> *ah that sucks i wanted Ryoken instead*


well looks like im popular today then:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> well looks like im popular today then:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha nice


----------



## Jem

not with me poppet ........


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> not with me poppet ........


hell hath no fury....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> not with me poppet ........


 :confused1: :confused1:

what have i done?? im getting a complex now that i have upset you some how!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> hell hath no fury....


Thats it you fuel the fire:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> what have i done?? im getting a complex now that i have upset you some how!


ah cutie tactics again ........and they say women are manipulative - you have got those moves down Mr ......ok I forgive you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Thats it you fuel the fire:lol: :lol:


 pmsl - he speaks from bitter experience methinks:tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ah cutie tactics again ........and they say women are manipulative - you have got those moves down Mr ......ok I forgive you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :wub: :wub:

i got to stop giving you wubs people are gonna start talking:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> pmsl - he speaks from bitter experience methinks:tongue:


Tis true...I'm a broken man...a mere husk of my former self...a shadow of man...remember in UK-M no one can hear you scream :scared:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Tis true...*I'm a broken man*...a mere husk of my former self...a shadow of man...remember in UK-M no one can hear you scream :scared:


I told Cecil had a huge shlong and not to let him in:lol:


----------



## Jem

so getting back to that barking spider - is it what I think it is .......hmm can smell smoke - just going to check own house is not on fire ......may need cecil in his bare feet to save me ......


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> I told Cecil had a huge shlong and not to let him in:lol:


well he just couldnt resist!

only because your were scarred of its size!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> so getting back to that barking spider - is it what I think it is .......hmm can smell smoke - just going to check own house is not on fire ......may need cecil in his bare feet to save me ......


what do think it is Jem????

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> what do think it is Jem????
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:


OMG :w00t: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Rickski

evening all hows tricks.


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> evening all hows tricks.


hi mate!

im good been looking after the kids all day but hey thats part of having them i suppose!!

hows you Rickski:beer:


----------



## solidcecil

hey ricks good thanks. yourself?


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks

How's Tricks x


----------



## Rickski

Hi to all of you wow what a response just hit everybody i hope, need to get ready for work soon in at 7 its the last one though and then 5 days orf, yyeeaahh.


----------



## Jem

returned darling - I am soooo not working .........mmmm nice champneys bubble bath to soothe my poor back dying from deads...and then have a dvd to watch ....Benjamin Button yippee x


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> returned darling - I am soooo not working .........mmmm nice champneys bubble bath to soothe my poor back dying from deads...and then have a dvd to watch ....Benjamin Button yippee x


and weres my invite? :bounce:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> returned darling - I am soooo not working .........mmmm nice champneys bubble bath to soothe my poor back dying from deads...and then have a dvd to watch ....Benjamin Button yippee x


Sounds great good for you, got spanked last night a few asian guys came over to my table threw me a thousand each nothing another thousand each and nada one more thousand boooom, about 20 spins later they walked away with just over 40k, I got a 500 pound tip so not bad:thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> and weres my invite? :bounce:


 you are supposed to be on the train ffs ......what is taking so long - was waiting for the text to pick you up from the station


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Oh thanks boys
> 
> Just trained with Defdaz at the gym - good sweaty session - I think I killed him off
> 
> M_at - woo big improvement in the avvy - very slimmed down methinks - congrats !!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Eugh Dsahna - yukkums - is the pic big enough ffs .....I did not stroke that one ....


Lol i know,didnt bother to resize it ,full size for fear factor.

Ready to spill the beans yet jem on the mystic meg impersonation.:cursing:FFS


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Sounds great good for you, got spanked last night a few asian guys came over to my table threw me a thousand each nothing another thousand each and nada one more thousand boooom, about 20 spins later they walked away with just over 40k, I got a 500 pound tip so not bad:thumb:


Sh!t that's a good night's work :laugh: I take it you work in a casino then [no sh!t Sherlock] is it always like that ? Guessing not .....


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Lol i know,didnt bother to resize it ,full size for fear factor.
> 
> Ready to spill the beans yet jem on the mystic meg impersonation.:cursing:FFS


Pure fooking coinckydink :lol: :laugh: :lol: stop getting paranoid :thumb: although it is a bit twighlight zone ......


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you are supposed to be on the train ffs ......what is taking so long - was waiting for the text to pick you up from the station


k be up in a tick sweetie! :wub:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Sh!t that's a good night's work :laugh: I take it you work in a casino then [no sh!t Sherlock] is it always like that ? Guessing not .....


Can be but normally dont loose that much people win ten and five often but over 40k probably once a month or so but It's the most I have personally lost whilst dealing the game. There are 60 people on the tip pay though so I get about 9 quid of that but it all helps.


----------



## Jem

woof 2 dates from UKM on the same day - I am a lucky girl !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> woof 2 dates from UKM on the same day - I am a lucky girl !


2!! whos been hitting on you?! tell me and il get them:cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> 2!! whos been hitting on you?! tell me and il get them:cursing:


lol - told you - just trained with Defdaz off here ....He was visiting his mum so came to my gym and I did backs and bis with him :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Can be but normally dont loose that much people win ten and five often but over 40k probably once a month or so but It's the most I have personally lost whilst dealing the game. There are 60 people on the tip pay though so I get about 9 quid of that but it all helps.


Damn I thought you got to keep all of it ......I was gonna be a croupier once upon a time - liked the uniform but didnt bother in the end ......not sure why ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> lol - told you - just trained with Defdaz off here ....He was visiting his mum so came to my gym and I did backs and bis with him :laugh:


ok ok il let you off. anyways i cant come up tonight babe im off into town. for the first time in ages!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> ok ok il let you off. anyways i cant come up tonight babe im off into town. for the first time in ages!! :thumb:


dont do anything I wouldnt do ..........which is fine because it gives you A LOT of scope :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> dont do anything I wouldnt do ..........which is fine because it gives you A LOT of scope :lol:


i wont im going to drink water and stand by the side of the dancefloor telling people off for being rude!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> ok ok il let you off. anyways i cant come up tonight babe as im mega gay. have been for ages!! :thumb:


what a waste :wink:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> im such a waste :wink:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i wont im going to drink water and stand by the side of the dancefloor telling people off for being rude!


sounds like a good night...can I come, i'll stand in the foyer and hold the coats!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> sounds like a good night...can I come, i'll stand in the foyer and hold the coats!


be my guest, just dont talk to me or make eye contact i dont want people getting the wrong idea (that i know you)


----------



## WRT

I shall be head doorman:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> be my guest, just dont talk to me or make eye contact i dont want people getting the wrong idea (that i know you)


Ok i'll be good and do as you say :stupid:


----------



## solidcecil

im off best start grooming myself for tonight.


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> im off best start grooming myself for tonight.


is that using your veet for woman with the pink scraper???


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im off best start grooming myself for tonight.


have a good night mate...try and get laid for fcuks sake :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

yeah it is mate. and digging out my xxxs tshirt!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah it is mate. and digging out my xxxs tshirt!


well have a good evening mate!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## WRT

Have fun matey!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I shall be head doorman:laugh:


Na il'l do that I have more experience. I just show my tits and the men do as theyr'e told lol :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> im off best start grooming myself for tonight.


Lol you off out to trap a women cecil - good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Bored bored bored...open to suggestions


----------



## M_at

Bake a cake?

Sorry got carbs on the brain - doing a refeed right now.


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Bored bored bored...open to suggestions


 :bounce: :bounce: :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Evening all!


Hows yourself mate just making a black coffee ,all part of this diet buisness that im not having any luck with:cursing:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hows yourself mate just making a black coffee ,all part of this diet buisness that im not having any luck with:cursing:


I'm good mate.. You? Sure your making excellent progress mate! :thumbup1: Keep it up!


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> I'm good mate.. You? Sure your making excellent progress mate! :thumbup1: Keep it up!


Thanks hows your training mate ,are you doing a journal,or going too?.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Thanks hows your training mate ,are you doing a journal,or going too?.


Haven't trained this week shoulder playing up.. Haven't got journal on here at the moment, I'm going start one soon! You got journal mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Haven't trained this week shoulder playing up.. Haven't got journal on here at the moment, I'm going start one soon! You got journal mate?


Lol i took some 'before' pictures the other day, if the gut starts to shrink ill take some 'after' ones to go with them and post them up in a journal.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Lol i took some 'before' pictures the other day, if the gut starts to shrink ill take some 'after' ones to go with them and post them up in a journal.


Cool! Be good see your progress!


----------



## Dsahna

Or lack of mate


----------



## M_at

Dsahna said:


> Lol i took some 'before' pictures the other day, if the gut starts to shrink ill take some 'after' ones to go with them and post them up in a journal.


Definately do it - it helps yourself more than anything to see the progress along with a log of what caused it


----------



## Dsahna

Cheers lads ill get one up soon(lack of training to be exposed.......sh!t!!!!)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Taking the pics even if you don't post them is great motivation. Hell when I post pics and complain about lack of progress everyone rallys round points out things I haven't noticed. So do it! :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Gym Bunny said:


> Taking the pics even if you don't post them is great motivation. Hell when I post pics and complain about lack of progress everyone rallys round points out things I haven't noticed. So do it! :thumb:


Agreed - I posted pictures up in my journal and the positive comments really help - I thought I looked fat as you like but people I respect on here are saying otherwise which is spurring me on to do even better.


----------



## Dsahna

Ill try and get it up the morn when i do my tri workout


----------



## Howe

Anyone still about?


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Anyone still about?


Not beadle thats for sure


----------



## IanStu

Hellooo people of the world...is anyone still up....


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Not beadle thats for sure


You've lost me.. Not the character from Charles Dickens:confused1:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hellooo people of the world...is anyone still up....


Evening Ian! How are you?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> You've lost me.. Not the character from Charles Dickens:confused1:


lol...you're too young...jeremy beadle he means


----------



## IanStu

Forgot to say...evening Howsa...evening Dsahna


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> lol...you're too young...jeremy beadle he means


Oh I'm with you. He died last year?


----------



## Dsahna

Beadles about mate ,just before your time howz


----------



## Dsahna

Evening ianstu


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello yeah im always about lol (that sounded soo bad)


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna...you are a beast mate...what do you weigh...how tall r u


----------



## Howe

Right I'm off guys.. Night all!


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hello yeah im always about lol (that sounded soo bad)


I absolutely love your avi...dont know if i told you that yet...I just wanna fall into that cleavage...does that make me a bad person?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Right I'm off guys.. Night all!


night mate...sleep well...dream of me!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Dsahna...you are a beast mate...what do you weigh...how tall r u


Thanks pal im 242 at 5'9 or 5'10 dont know to exact inch lol(just like something else)


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Thanks pal im 242 at 5'9 or 5'10 dont know to exact inch lol(just like something else)


lol....yeah i'm a bit vague on certain mesurements...best to add an inch, just to be on the safe side.....you are pretty impressive mate...I'm sick with envy...damm you!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> lol....yeah i'm a bit vague on certain mesurements...best to add an inch, just to be on the safe side.....you are pretty impressive mate...I'm sick with envy...damm you!


You are officially my friend,lol reps inbound mate. :beer:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> You are officially my friend,lol reps inbound mate. :beer:


thanks buddy...beat you to it...already zapped ya with my reps :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to get my beauty sleep..god knows I need it....sleep well every one...new day tommorow!


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha thanks :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> I absolutely love your avi...dont know if i told you that yet...I just wanna fall into that cleavage...does that make me a bad person?


Lol you have said it a few times, hmm if your married it would make ya a little bit of a bad person lol :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone around or has everyone gone to get some beauty sleep!


----------



## Judas

I'm here.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello J


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Anyone around or has everyone gone to get some beauty sleep!


Away to get mine now bets . :thumbup1: night all


----------



## Judas

Bettyboo said:


> Hello J


Hello B. How are you today?


----------



## Judas

Dsahna said:


> Away to get mine now bets . :thumbup1: night all


Good night pal.


----------



## d4ead

yeh im still here as well. god only knows why


----------



## ryoken

Im here and im wearing white socks too damn it:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

haha, i didnt reply to teh white sock thread... thought about it and decided it was safer not to.. pmsl


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> haha, i didnt reply to teh white sock thread... thought about it and decided it was safer not to.. pmsl


 i have loads of white socks but you wouldnt catch me wearing them to the gym although tbh its pretty sad worrying what folks are gonna think of your socks lol!

still strictly black socks in the gym for me although theres some pretty hefty powerlifters in the gym i go too and they wear them but i wouldnt want to take the pish lol:lol:


----------



## d4ead

i accidentally bought a box of 50 pairs of black socks on ebay... so ill probably be wearing them till i die.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning ladies and gents x


----------



## M_at

Morning Betty - upto much?


----------



## Bettyboo

Nope not at the moment, was gonna go for a run but its decided to pour with rain. You got anything planned?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Lol you have said it a few times, hmm if your married it would make ya a little bit of a bad person lol :tongue: :tongue:


x2 at wanting to fall into your cleavage...They look so....edible! :rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny

As for plans...I am at work, deep meaningful joy, and looks like its gonna be another 12hour day.

Low carbs biting bad this morning, my legs felt like they were full of lead during morning cardio, but I'm down 6lb!


----------



## Dsahna

Morning people:thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts

'sup dawgs


----------



## Bettyboo

QUOTE=Gym Bunny;1017828]x2 at wanting to fall into your cleavage...They look so....edible! :rolleye:


----------



## Dsahna

Skipping to death


----------



## welshrager

i am now, one of u .. !


----------



## Dsahna

welshrager said:


> i am now, one of u .. !


Feels good mate


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## Gym Bunny

welshrager said:


> i am now, one of u .. !


Welcome to The One, The Only......Bronze Threaddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning howiieee and gym bunny:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning Dsahna!

You're looking very hench in your avvy. You training for BB/PL/functional strength or just FUN? :bounce:


----------



## Howe

welshrager said:


> i am now, one of u .. !


Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Morning Gym Bunny. You ok?

How you Dsahna mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Good mate ,making this a high carb day ,so im chuffed


----------



## IanStu

Morning all you sad desperate people.....just got back from gym...did some gay cardio...WTF is cardio all about...20 mins running I was knackered...sweating like a pig...think I'll knock the cardio on the head...did abbs as well...but not very well as was exausted from running...so anyone got any amazing plans for today?


----------



## Dsahna

Nah mate f all to do ,apart from run after my 1 and 3 year old ,never a dull moment.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Nah mate f all to do ,apart from run after my 1 and 3 year old ,never a dull moment.


I remember it well mate...my boys are 13 now...so be no good me running after em...couldnt catch em if I tried!


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:


----------



## Howe

Morning Ian .. I've got a tennis match about it!


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Morning Ian .. I've got a tennis match about it!


Morning Howsa....Just a quick note: Tennis is gay...good luck with your match


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Morning Howsa....Just a quick note: Tennis is gay...good luck with your match


You ok Mate? Yeah i prefer rugby :thumbup1: evan though i'm better at tennis :thumbdown:


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> You ok Mate? Yeah i prefer rugby :thumbup1: evan though i'm better at tennis :thumbdown:


Yeah I used to play rugby...but had to give it up as I sucked at it...but good fun!


----------



## Dsahna

Lol


----------



## IanStu

Right I'm off to clean my car...be back in a bit..cheery!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Yeah I used to play rugby...but had to give it up as I sucked at it...but good fun!


I love rugby played it all my lift so, tennis is alright just bit boring. Good if you want burn allot calories. Which i don't!


----------



## Dsahna

Whats up with the shoulder howz mate?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Right I'm off to clean my car...be back in a bit..cheery!


Bye Ian, Enjoy cleaning your car :whistling: . I can't say anything i don't evan own a car so..


----------



## Judas

Morning all.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Whats up with the shoulder howz mate?


I injured it about half year ago playing rugby, carried on training, playing tennis and rugby and it got worse so didn't train for about 3 months.. now it started hurting again.


----------



## Howe

Judas said:


> Morning all.


Morning Judas. You ok?


----------



## Dsahna

Heeey juuuude!!!! Morning


----------



## Howe

Right i'm off guys. Catch you later.. Enjoy you day!


----------



## Dsahna

Win mate


----------



## Judas

Everyone ok?


----------



## Dsahna

Spotty dog


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon campers hows tricks x


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone. hows we?

im feeling a bit rough today


----------



## YoungGun

How did you get so many reps already Betty lol

Think i need to bang an avator like that up


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone. hows we?
> 
> im feeling a bit rough today


Spill the beans....Mr 3000 posts!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Spill the beans....Mr 3000 posts!


not alot to tell really just had a good laugh n that:whistling:


----------



## Markc

Oy silver surfers get out, only the bronzies in here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Identical posts betty mate


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> not alot to tell really just had a good laugh n that:whistling:


cool...so you didnt spend night in...Police cell / Hospital / Brothel...or all three then?


----------



## IanStu

Markc said:


> Oy silver surfers get out, only the bronzies in here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've tried to get rid of em mate...but they just won't leave me alone!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> cool...so you didnt spend night in...Police cell / Hospital / Brothel...or all three then?


a little bit of all 3 mate.

supposted to be going out next sat aswel so should be alright

like the new avi btw! :wub:


----------



## Markc

IanStu said:


> I've tried to get rid of em mate...but they just won't leave me alone!


Can we neg rep em for trespassing?


----------



## IanStu

Markc said:


> Can we neg rep em for trespassing?


Oh no mate...it'l end in tears!


----------



## M_at

You can try but they have room to spare on that department those of us without the little red blob don't.

Anyway - chuffing great day today


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm cecil the big question is did you pull???


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm cecil the big question is did you pull??


And did they pay up after :lol: : :tongue: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> a little bit of all 3 mate.
> 
> supposted to be going out next sat aswel so should be alright
> 
> like the new avi btw! :wub:


next sat aswell...its a slippery slope...who knows where it will end...

decide to show that I sometimes where clothes...don't feel right though somehow!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm cecil the big question is did you pull???


nearly but unfortanly i ran out of colorform :lol:


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Anyway - chuffing great day today


why...what you doing today?


----------



## robisco11

afternoon people

just back from the gym, it was packed as it was a BNBF meet today, quite a few turned up. Absolutely knackered now!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Dsahna

Talking about the weather mate?

Ok for you fookin southern safties  the weathers sh!t here:lol:


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> why...what you doing today?


Nothing amazing - it's just sunny, the skies are blue, things are going well and had a little personal win.

Bought my first pair of 36" waist trousers! Never been a 36" waist as an adult!!! :laugh: And best of all they were loose!


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Nothing amazing - it's just sunny, the skies are blue, things are going well and had a little personal win.
> 
> Bought my first pair of 36" waist trousers! Never been a 36" waist as an adult!!! :laugh: And best of all they were loose!


Congratulations mate....quite a milestone...have a few pints and nice big meal to celebrate :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Nothing amazing - it's just sunny, the skies are blue, things are going well and had a little personal win.
> 
> Bought my first pair of 36" waist trousers! Never been a 36" waist as an adult!!! :laugh: And best of all they were loose!


well done mate!! :thumb: :thumb :

:bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone m_at nowt better


----------



## M_at

Thanks guys - since I really started training properly I've had nothing but weight loss, strength gains and shape changes which are all spurring me on.

That and you lot here make it all worthwhile


----------



## Dsahna

Youre gaining strength too:thumb:great stuff ,for the whole time im cutting my strength stays the same mate.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Howiieee I'm fine ta. Get that shoulder looked at!

Seriously, you can set yourself up for life long shoulder problems otherwise. Take it from the voice of bitter BITTER experience.

What position do you play in rugby? I wouldn't peg you as a forward.

Speaking of which, Ian have you gone and seen someone about your elbow yet? Hmmm?

Re whoever told the silvers to get out of this thread. We started as Bronzers too and if you want to get into a neg repping battle bring it on, but I will whip your ass. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

why has everyone gone quiet.....


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> why has everyone gone quiet.....


Maybe some one Farted??

hows you mate?

im resting after having a damn decent shoulder session this morning:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Maybe some one Farted??
> 
> hows you mate?
> 
> im resting after having a damn decent shoulder session this morning:thumb:


hey, im good thanks pal

i had shoulders today as well!!

its on my journal.....hint........hint :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> Maybe some one Farted??
> 
> hows you mate?
> 
> im resting after having a damn decent shoulder session this morning:thumb:


Shoulders are my favourite to train mate,all 7-8 sets lol


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> hey, im good thanks pal
> 
> i had shoulders today as well!!
> 
> its on my journal.....hint........hint :whistling:


i will go take a look mate lol:thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Shoulders are my favourite to train mate,all 7-8 sets lol


its my second favourite as im pretty much a Leg man tbh but i still enjoy them and even more so this week as its the first time this year i have been able to do shoulderpress after damaging something last year in my right shoulder, it felt good today but the lifts were crap lol! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol hmm im hungry need food had steak for lunch , gonna have tuna in a bit how exciting...


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> lol hmm im hungry need food had steak for lunch , gonna have tuna in a bit how exciting...


iv got quark and PB mmmmmm

oh and 6 oat cakes!!!


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> lol hmm im hungry need food had steak for lunch , gonna have tuna in a bit how exciting...


Am i invited for tuna????


----------



## Dsahna

Cant beat shoulder press mate:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Afternoon...


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Afternoon...


pmsl....I like the new avi...cycle obviously worked!


----------



## M_at

You feeling ok MaK? Looking abit green there


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Afternoon...


ffs Mak what have you done to yourself (PM me your secrets:lol

have you been wearing a corset???


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon Mat & Ry....had to come in...was getting a bit hot in the sun...where the sun is concerned I'm a lightweight...about 10 mins and I've had enough...


----------



## Rickski

afternoon all


----------



## robisco11

afternoon mak, rick how you guys doing?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Afternoon Mat & Ry....had to come in...was getting a bit hot in the sun...where the sun is concerned I'm a lightweight...about 10 mins and I've had enough...


I cant even handle that tbh as i hate the sun even though i tend to work out in it alot, but thats why i try to do evening work at the moment tbh!



Rickski said:


> afternoon all


afternoon mate


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afternoon mak, rick how you guys doing?


what am I...fcukin invisible!


----------



## M_at

I know how that feels - the scottish blood in me boils at a low temperature 

It's gone right grey over here now - just waiting for the rain to come.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello Mak! Great to see you popping in here.

How's everyone else? I'm still at work...joy! And starting to believe my plankton as secretly conspiring against me to ensure I have maximum amount of work to do on a Sunday. Same happened last Sunday. If it happens again next week I may well cry.

Thank goodness for stims! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello Mak! Great to see you popping in here.
> 
> How's everyone else? I'm still at work...joy! And starting to believe my plankton as secretly conspiring against me to ensure I have maximum amount of work to do on a Sunday. Same happened last Sunday. If it happens again next week I may well cry.
> 
> Thank goodness for stims! :bounce:


Kill the buggers...show no mercy!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> what am I...fcukin invisible!


anyone heard from Ian recently!?


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> Kill the buggers...show no mercy!


I have just finished committing mass plankton genocide, but now got to restock everything in preparation for tomorrow. Short coffee break then it's back to the lab! h34r:


----------



## Dsahna

Whos this ian then aye?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon peeps,

What have I missed?

Ian why are you now wearing clothes in your avvi?


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Whos this ian then aye?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

finished feeding me lol hi WA and GB oh and Ian lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

hi betty


----------



## solidcecil

anyone about?


----------



## Dsahna

There aint been much happening for a while cecil mate.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah so i can see.

hows you mate anyways?

ent proper spoke


----------



## Howe

Evening All!


----------



## solidcecil

hey howiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee

you good?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey howiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee
> 
> you good?


Evening Solidcecil.. I'm not bad, you?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Evening Solidcecil.. I'm not bad, you?


yeah im alright, going bed in a bit gota be up at 3.40am for work all this week! as im working in slough and got to get two trains and ride my bike there!


----------



## Dsahna

Soz cecil been elsewhere im ok mate ,cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello everyone! How are you? I am full of peas and steak....nom nom nom.


----------



## M_at

Eugh Slough - hope you've had your shots!


----------



## M_at

I'm full of steak and broccoli


----------



## hamsternuts

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone! How are you? I am full of peas and steak....nom nom nom.


you better have had mash with that young lady!

:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Er cottage cheese and toast me bunny.


----------



## Gym Bunny

No mash! Low carbing....joy! 24th July the cut ends! Yippeee


----------



## M_at

Gym Bunny said:


> No mash! Low carbing....joy! 24th July the cut ends! Yippeee


You not cycling at all?

I've had great losses after carb ups - this weekend was glorious.

A sub way, pizza, oats, toast.

And when 7pm came along for dinner back to meat and veg and cheese 

Ahh well - made my lunches for tomorrow - a handfull of leaves, 125g of cooked chicken and a huge gob of french mayo  Will be adding the double cream to my shakes in the morning!


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> I'm full of steak and broccoli


Snap thats what I had lol


----------



## hamsternuts

the local indian does half price eat in on sundays.... just had lamb vindaloo, chicken passanda, onion bhajees, bombay potatoes, naan, rice...

think i'd better wear a nappy to bed

p.s. i'm not cutting


----------



## WRT

I had 400g steak with 4 white bread rolls and a ton of bbq sauce:drool:


----------



## Gym Bunny

M_at said:


> You not cycling at all?


Nope. I've tried that and it's not worked well, I suspect I haven't nailed what my body likes. Basically ATM I'm doing a trial contest diet to see where I am and what starting point I can reach.

Cut down ID the weak areas so I know what I need to work on for next year.


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I had 400g steak with 4 white bread rolls and a ton of bbq sauce:drool:


I would seriously be throwing up if I ate all of that.


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> I would seriously be throwing up if I ate all of that.


Really? I class that as a smallish meal!


----------



## M_at

That was about the amount of steak I had. I tend to go a bit overboard on my food based protein intake at late meals.


----------



## Bettyboo

I would have half the weight of the steak maybe less, and veg that would be it for a meal.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm i think everyone has gone to sleepy byes ...


----------



## WRT

I'm awake hun


----------



## Jem

Morning Bronze people - checking in early because its going to be a lovely day and therefore I have not got all day to sit here working ....there is sunbathing to be done !!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend - I did !


----------



## Jem

d4ead said:


> i accidentally bought a box of 50 pairs of black socks on ebay... so ill probably be wearing them till i die.


How does that happen ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning everyone! Busy day today....hope you all had a fab weekend.


----------



## dan the man

mornig every1

how was your weekend gym bunny


----------



## solidcecil

morning all im p*ssed off at a agency again! got me to go all the way to slough for work had to get up at 3.40am leave the house by 4 to get the trains got there and did 20mins work and then back home again, when they told me it was 3days worth of work! :cursing:

but hows everyone elses morning?

hope its better than mine


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> morning all im p*ssed off at a agency again! got me to go all the way to slough for work had to get up at 3.40am leave the house by 4 to get the trains got there and did 20mins work and then back home again, when they told me it was 3days worth of work! :cursing:
> 
> but hows everyone elses morning?
> 
> hope its better than mine


 hmmm just replied to you in 'what are you doing up so early thread' darling - assumed it was something like that tbh !

What a feckin shame

You are gonna have to become a bronze sex slave ......ian will pay your wages ........


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hmmm just replied to you in 'what are you doing up so early thread' darling - assumed it was something like that tbh !
> 
> What a feckin shame
> 
> *You are gonna have to become a bronze sex slave ......ian will pay your wages ........*


he already does, i was just working on the side to save up more money. but will have to get ian to give me a raise


----------



## Jem

oh I missed that one then ........why am I not taking advantages of the bronze fringe benefits ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh I missed that one then ........why am I not taking advantages of the bronze fringe benefits ?


because you not bronze!

but il let you off, seen as though its you! but dont tell, otherwise everyone will want a peice!


----------



## robisco11

morning people!!


----------



## Jem

Morning Rob

.......and neither are you cecil .......so ner ner


----------



## solidcecil

morning rob you alright?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> .......and neither are you cecil .......so ner ner


oh yeah:laugh:

so looks like it will just have to be us two silvers again then


----------



## robisco11

morning you two, how you both doing?

im not bad thanks, feeling a bit tired though, might need a nap after jeremy kyle, it will be needed, got legs today


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> morning you two, how you both doing?
> 
> im not bad thanks, feeling a bit tired though, might need a nap after jeremy kyle, it will be needed, got legs today


aha yeah i might have to have a nap in a bit only had 4hours sleep. aw i got legs tomorrow:bounce:


----------



## Howe

Morning all!


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> aha yeah i might have to have a nap in a bit only had 4hours sleep. aw i got legs tomorrow:bounce:


4 hours!? jeeeeeeez


----------



## solidcecil

yeah was up at 3.40 and couldnt get to sleep early last night. was too hot


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yeah was up at 3.40 and couldnt get to sleep early last night. was too hot


yeh so true, its proper sticky and close at night!

absolute nightmare, i hate it!!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## Goose

Morning people.

Morning, Bob, Jem, Cecil, Rob, Betty and anyone I've missed!


----------



## robisco11

bigbob33 said:


> Morning


morning, how you doing?


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> Morning people.
> 
> Morning, Bob, Jem, Cecil, Rob, Betty and anyone I've missed!


morning Goose, you alrite?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all

How you feeling Bob?


----------



## solidcecil

morning bob, goose and WA. hows we?


----------



## M_at

Morning - did you make it to Slough Cecil?


----------



## bigbob33

Im not doing too bad cheers rob! Just watching telly till I go to hospital


----------



## Goose

I am good mate!


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Morning - did you make it to Slough Cecil?


yeah i did mate look!



solidcecil said:


> morning all im p*ssed off at a agency again! got me to go all the way to slough for work had to get up at 3.40am leave the house by 4 to get the trains got there and did 20mins work and then back home again, when they told me it was 3days worth of work! :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

bigbob33 said:


> Im not doing too bad cheers rob! Just watching telly till I go to hospital


what you going hospital for mate? nothing serious?


----------



## M_at

Erk - sorry to hear that - seriously just 20 minutes work? What do you do?


----------



## bigbob33

robisco11 said:


> what you going hospital for mate? nothing serious?


I got a little Fu(ked up last week and have to have daily injections and blood tests for a while, but hopefully I can go for a light session down the gym today


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Erk - sorry to hear that - seriously just 20 minutes work? What do you do?


i was just labourining and all we had to do was carry 15work tops inside and there was 4of us!


----------



## robisco11

bigbob33 said:


> I got a little Fu(ked up last week and have to have daily injections and blood tests for a while, but hopefully I can go for a light session down the gym today


ban news mate, hope it sorts itself out soon!!


----------



## bigbob33

I'm getting better all the time and as a bonus it's lovely and sunny today as well!

Happy times


----------



## robisco11

Gainer said:


> Morning all!


 morning pal, hows it going?


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> Morning all!


morning bro, looking big in the new avi.

hows it going?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> i was just labourining and all we had to do was carry 15work tops inside and there was 4of us!


fook me - good job you got your bbing experience to bring to the pot - they would have been stuffed otherwise :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Cecil did you get paid for days work or just 20minutes work?


----------



## M_at

Hope you can claim for way more than the 20 minutes!


----------



## bigbob33

Hello jem mate, how's things?


----------



## Goose

Just like to add I did a couple of PB's at weekend.. one that stuck in my mind was a couple of sets of 10 reps on 50kg dumbells doing shoulder press.. dont think ive done that many reps before :confused1: I may have but oh well.. and did 180kg squat for 6 relatively easy to be honest reckon I could hit 200++ with ease.


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> I'm getting better all the time and as a bonus it's lovely and sunny today as well!
> 
> Happy times


Morning Bob - Hope you are recuperating well ! I am in hospital tomorrow and not saying what for etc - fingers crossed but I am absolutely going mental - I have a phobia ....they never wanna let me out once I'm in ...every time I go in they find something to keep me in for :laugh:

I am very anxious and trying to keep a lid on it today so no work [not much...what's new ..] but trying to go and sunbathe in the garden :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Morning people thought i would drop in and say hello


----------



## bigbob33

Jem said:


> Morning Bob - Hope you are recuperating well ! I am in hospital tomorrow and not saying what for etc - fingers crossed but I am absolutely going mental - I have a phobia ....they never wanna let me out once I'm in ...every time I go in they find something to keep me in for :laugh:
> 
> I am very anxious and trying to keep a lid on it today so no work [not much...what's new ..] but trying to go and sunbathe in the garden :thumb:


Good luck for tommorrow! Enjoy the sun today, that's what I'll be doing myself. Just think happy smiley thoughts


----------



## Jem

Thanks Bob and Hi Ry xx


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> fook me - good job you got your bbing experience to bring to the pot - they would have been stuffed otherwise :whistling:





Goose said:


> Cecil did you get paid for days work or just 20minutes work?





M_at said:


> Hope you can claim for way more than the 20 minutes!


yeah i know good job i was there!

and im getting a full days pay now, because i really moaned at the woman down the phone:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

No worries! I'm off to hospital now cheers guys!!!


----------



## Jem

oooh dont get me on the topic of moaning men again .......I am surrounded by them


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know good job i was there!
> 
> and im getting a full days pay now, because i really moaned at the woman down the phone:thumb:


were they sexual moans Cecil?????


----------



## Jem

bigbob33 said:


> No worries! I'm off to hospital now cheers guys!!!


Take care bob x


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> were they sexual moans Cecil?????


pmsl do you think they would have the desired affect :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> oooh dont get me on the topic of moaning men again .......I am surrounded by them


I will Moan for you if you like - loudley too:whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl do you think they would have the desired affect :lol:


 Always does for me when he rings and moans so cant see why not.........


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I will Moan for you if you like - loudley too:whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


Re: ass kicking : Like this comment you mean :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

trust someone to turn it smutty!

can we not just have one sivilised conversation?


----------



## robisco11

smut again!!!!


----------



## Goose

All the best Bob, hope it goes well.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Re: ass kicking : Like this comment you mean :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would like to think the missis would know i meant it in the most inocent of ways :innocent:

and of course if she did decide to get het up i can always moan loudly for her:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hark at cecil askin for less smut - when did he get ordained ?

Ry if moaning works well I cannot argue with that - however I tend to prefer the action ........


----------



## IanStu

morning jem,ry,russ,rob,goosey..and anyone else who knows me....havent gone to work got a legendary hangover...diet, training and all that sh1t is out the window today...when will i ever learn.

Sounds like you've had a good morning cecil...at least you'r gonna get paid so turned out OK.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> hark at cecil askin for less smut - when did he get ordained ?
> 
> Ry if moaning works well I cannot argue with that - however I tend to prefer the action ........


No moans???

you havent met the right fella yet Jem:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> hark at cecil askin for less smut - when did he get ordained ?
> 
> Ry if moaning works well I cannot argue with that - however I tend to prefer the action ........


aha i dont mind.

yeah same as that jem i love a bit of action:tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> morning jem,ry,russ,rob,goosey..and anyone else who knows me....havent gone to work got a legendary hangover...diet, training and all that sh1t is out the window today...when will i ever learn.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a good morning cecil...at least you'r gonna get paid so turned out OK.


morning ian.

yeah spent 3hours traveling to and from work, but yeah atleast im getting payed.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> morning jem,ry,russ,rob,goosey..and anyone else who knows me....havent gone to work got a legendary hangover...diet, training and all that sh1t is out the window today...when will i ever learn.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a good morning cecil...at least you'r gonna get paid so turned out OK.


morning mate, Hangover aye - what you need is a glass of raw eggs beaten up with some nutmeg then hit the gym for heavy squats while listening to heavy metal as loud as possible ,that should sort it:thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> morning jem,ry,russ,rob,goosey..and anyone else who knows me....havent gone to work got a legendary hangover...diet, training and all that sh1t is out the window today...when will i ever learn.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a good morning cecil...at least you'r gonna get paid so turned out OK.


s'ok get back on the horse today Ian ....I had a cheat fookin DAY yesterday never mind cheat meal ......I have worked so feckin hard lately put my all into it and thought feck it -

I had :

Chicken pasta with chips

McD's Oreo McFlurry :drool: :drool:

1/2 McD Brownie

Bag of Walker cheese n onion

Cheese bread roll with smoked cheese :drool: :drool:

............OMG - sooooo nice though !


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah same as that jem i love a bit of action:tongue:


Sorry mate I got a headache


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Sorry mate I got a headache


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> s'ok get back on the horse today Ian ....I had a cheat fookin DAY yesterday never mind cheat meal ......I have worked so feckin hard lately put my all into it and thought feck it -
> 
> I had :
> 
> Chicken pasta with chips
> 
> McD's Oreo McFlurry :drool: :drool:
> 
> 1/2 McD Brownie
> 
> Bag of Walker cheese n onion
> 
> Cheese bread roll with smoked cheese :drool: :drool:
> 
> ............OMG - sooooo nice though !


tut tut your going to weigh more than me soon!

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Sorry mate I got a headache


again!?!

i gave you a whole pack of asprin!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> s'ok get back on the horse today Ian ....I had a cheat fookin DAY yesterday never mind cheat meal ......I have worked so feckin hard lately put my all into it and thought feck it -
> 
> I had :
> 
> Chicken pasta with chips
> 
> McD's Oreo McFlurry :drool: :drool:
> 
> 1/2 McD Brownie
> 
> Bag of Walker cheese n onion
> 
> Cheese bread roll with smoked cheese :drool: :drool:
> 
> ............OMG - sooooo nice though !


Think I'm starting to get an appetite now...reading that made me hungry...I think a greasy fry up may be in order.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Think I'm starting to get an appetite now...reading that made me hungry...I think a greasy fry up may be in order.


 wahoo if your cooking breakfast i will be round shortly:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> again!?!
> 
> i gave you a whole pack of asprin!


yeah but why did you make me have the whole pack in one go....plus all those other pain killers....you must realy have wanted me to get well :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> wahoo if your cooking breakfast i will be round shortly:bounce: :bounce:


I'll set an extra place!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah but why did you make me have the whole pack in one go....plus all those other pain killers....you must realy have wanted me to get well :confused1:


yeah well you know what im like mate very friendly! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

and for me too - might as well start bulking ..........


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'll set an extra place!


Im getting a fry up, im getting a fry up:beer:



solidcecil said:


> yeah well you know what im like mate very friendly! :thumbup1:


ffs i new you said you were gonna ditch Ian for me but i didnt know you were gonna knock him off:confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> and for me too - might as well start bulking ..........


yeah would suit ya!

follow my diet, give it a try!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah would suit ya!
> 
> follow my diet, give it a try!


are you trying to feed Jem up??? i have seen people like you on the tv feeding there partners up:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> are you trying to feed Jem up??? i have seen people like you on the tv feeding there partners up:lol:


shhh!

im a chubby chaser really. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

pmsl - have you seen that awful film might be called 'Feeder' - grim.......eugh !

back to the quark and cottage cheese today .........cannot stand the bloated carb feeling ......


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> shhh!
> 
> im a chubby chaser really. :thumbup1:


wrong site then russ ........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> shhh!
> 
> im a chubby chaser really. :thumbup1:


lmfao i just spat my drink everywhere over that:lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

be back in a min just going to make some food. maybe you should get a big plate of food aswel em! go on treat ya self!


----------



## Jem

alpen for me !!!


----------



## solidcecil

i got some eggs and wheatabix


----------



## Jem

I have no milk so have to have it with 90+ vanilla ........not so nice but good pre gym food methinks


----------



## robisco11

iv had my chicken veg and almonds!

im almost ready for mt 3rd meal

mmmm carb fest for the rest of the day!


----------



## solidcecil

yeah mine tastes good!


----------



## solidcecil

IM BORED! :sad:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> IM BORED! :sad:


I'm Ian


----------



## Jem

was a long feckin meal wasnt it - I have been sat here for ages twiddling.........me thumbs


----------



## solidcecil

what me?


----------



## robisco11

whats everyone training today?


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> whats everyone training today?


chest and triceps at 3o'clock

you got legs yeah?


----------



## Jem

all of you - we discussed food and then everyone ran off to eat ...for an entire hour

I actually did some fookin work .......cheers for that ...not !


----------



## Jem

I am doing either cardio or delts and tris - not sure yet will see if [a] Ipod is charged * any horrid people I dont want to train beside [c] I can be bothered to do hour and a half cardio*


----------



## robisco11

yep i got legs

my ipods fully charged as well!!

cant wait, i love leg day!!!


----------



## IanStu

I think I fancy a swim...yeah might do that


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> all of you - we discussed food and then everyone ran off to eat ...for an entire hour
> 
> I actually did some fookin work .......cheers for that ...not !


well iv been watching to buy or not to buy and now am engrossed in cash in the attic.

aha well one of us has got to bring in the money!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well iv been watching to buy or not to buy and now am engrossed in cash in the attic.
> 
> aha well one of us has got to bring in the money!


that **** on to buy or not to buy realy gets on my tits..just watched it...wanted to hit him


----------



## Jem

is there any cash in our attic darling ?----look behind the chinese immigrants - there might be some there

....I swear there is that much room in my loft you could hide at least 12 small people up there .....


----------



## Jem

why are you watching that sh!t daytime tv ffs ???


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> is there any cash in our attic darling ?----look behind the chinese immigrants - there might be some there
> 
> ....I swear there is that much room in my loft you could hide at least 12 small people up there .....


well thats a good buiseness idea. we should let some immergrants stay in there. :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> why are you watching that sh!t daytime tv ffs ???


well im upstairs so i only got channels 1-5. but with those ilegals in our loft we could afford sky up here!


----------



## Jem

ok lets do it but I am not feeding them my wholegrain basmati - it will have to be plain white


----------



## solidcecil

well they can have smart price bread and tap water. they will be fine!


----------



## Jem

you're so kind russ - just think what we can buy when we have all their money ........and their passports of course - dont forget them .....they can eat the rats up there if we forget to feed them because we are at the gym and bonking


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon peeps!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you're so kind russ - just think what we can buy when we have all their money ........and their passports of course - dont forget them .....they can eat the rats up there if we forget to feed them because we are at the gym and bonking


yeah seems were on the same wave length. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Afternoon peeps!


afternoon, hows it going?


----------



## solidcecil

afternoon wild.a hows you?


----------



## Jem

pmsl hi WA what an appropriate time to enter - I was getting bored ^^^^ as you can maybe see - I revert to smut at this point in the day ...pre training butterflies - ever get them - Its really bizarre I seem to get them quite often lately ...not sure why !


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon folks everyone ok


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> pmsl hi WA what an appropriate time to enter - I was getting bored ^^^^ as you can maybe see - I revert to smut at this point in the day ...pre training butterflies - ever get them - Its really bizarre I seem to get them quite often lately ...not sure why !


lol you love it really! :wub:

and you getting scarred of the gym?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> lol you love it really! :wub:
> 
> and you getting scarred of the gym?


Noooo excited baby :lol: :lol: :lol: I think .....not sure what it is, perhaps I just need to have a pooh:lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Jem

Hi Spider Man X


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Noooo excited baby :lol: :lol: :lol: I think .....not sure what it is, perhaps I just need to have a pooh:lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Hi Spider Man X


Lol the abuse i take mate yer im just relaxing on my soon to be gone lunch break:

You ok


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban:


bit harsh isnt it shmuckums - we all gotta go :whistling:



Dsahna said:


> Lol the abuse i take mate yer im just relaxing on my soon to be gone lunch break:
> 
> You ok


I have not started on you though :laugh: this is your warm welcome sweetie :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> bit harsh isnt it shmuckums - we all gotta go :whistling:
> 
> I have not started on you though :laugh: this is your warm welcome sweetie :lol:


he likes it when you 'start' on him...


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> he likes it when you 'start' on him...


Its true mystic meg


----------



## Jem

as long as I dont become Septic Peg then you are ok .............I wont bite


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> bit harsh isnt it shmuckums - we all gotta go :whistling:


yeah but you ent got to tell me about it, its a little bit of a turnoff.


----------



## Rickski

afternoon all, hows tricks.


----------



## Jem

Fair point - and ok I have had the same operation that the queen had whereby you dont need to go or even fart .....


----------



## solidcecil

hey tricky ricky. how you?


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> afternoon all, hows tricks.


POOH

that's the topic anyway Ricks :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Fair point - and ok I have had the same operation that the queen had whereby you dont need to go or even fart .....


thats more like it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

thought you would appreciate the truth rather than the vulgar bulls!t I posted earlier in an attempt to consort with you mere mortals ..........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha sorry Jem I had to toddle of again as work seems to be really busy today. I used to get super hyper before the gym, I was excited about getting there, if the gym was empty my mood would go down but if it was full of men especially in the Summer for some reason I could hardly contain myself


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha sorry Jem I had to toddle of again as work seems to be really busy today. I used to get super hyper before the gym, I was excited about getting there, if the gym was empty my mood would go down but if it was full of men especially in the Summer for some reason I could hardly contain myself


S'ok we will let you off - money talks nothing much to look at in my gym tbh !!! all the same faces....hmm new gym ???? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Sarcastic Peg I can believe but not Septic Peg.

My goodness this is a busy Monday. Horray for stims. Buzz buzz buzz! :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> S'ok we will let you off - money talks nothing much to look at in my gym tbh !!! all the same faces....hmm new gym ???? :lol:


There was never anyone worth looking at in our gym but I think it was all of the endorphines flying around :lol:


----------



## Goose




----------



## Howe

Afternoon all.


----------



## solidcecil

how how hows you how?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> how how hows you how?


lol.. Good. You? :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all

way to hot for work!


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> afternoon all
> 
> way to hot for work!


Afternoon Dave, You alright mate?


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Hello all (=


----------



## Howe

VXR-Lovely said:


> Hello all (=


Afternoon mate. You alright?


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Hello all (=


what are you doing in here? :cursing:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

solidcecil said:


> what are you doing in here? :cursing:


Harsh :sad: :crying:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh my good God!! I have just been outside for a walk and am now super hot! It's lovely!


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Harsh


aha il let you off seen as though you got such a good looking avi! :tongue:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

solidcecil said:


> aha il let you off seen as though you got such a good looking avi! :tongue:


Tis eh, spotter was a bit naff tho.. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Tis eh, spotter was a bit naff tho.. :lol:


thats the best bit! oh and the guy on the right! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my good God!! I have just been outside for a walk and am now super hot! It's lovely!


You didnt need to go outside to notice that :bounce:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Captain amazed.

What a nice guy.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> You didnt need to go outside to notice that :bounce:


 :tongue: :lol:

How are you Goose


----------



## solidcecil

how was last night goose?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :tongue: :lol:
> 
> How are you Goose


Im goooooooooooood... Back to full swing today..

Training hard, eating well and prob head down Hercs thurs for an updated photo session and train of course!

You alright? :innocent:


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> how was last night goose?


Messy


----------



## solidcecil

sounds good! whats this about nipples? details!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> sounds good! whats this about nipples? details!


 :lol: are you stalking me?!


----------



## hamsternuts

Goose said:


> :lol: are you stalking me?!


yeah, and so am i! nipples! spill!


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> :lol: are you stalking me?!


 :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Excellent, glad to hear it!

I'm good thanks, looking forward to the gym tonight will hopefully wear myself out enough to get more than 4 hours of sleep tonight!

Haha say hi to Scott.


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Excellent, glad to hear it!
> 
> I'm good thanks, looking forward to the gym tonight will hopefully wear myself out enough to get more than 4 hours of sleep tonight!
> 
> Haha say hi to Scott.


Why the lack of sleep lately? Or have you been partying a bit too hard :lol: :lol:

I shall - he wont be happy that you havn't come down you know... :tongue:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Russell, am gone to get ready now be at yours before half 2 probs.

Later on all.


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Russell, am gone to get ready now be at yours before half 2 probs.
> 
> Later on all.


yeah k bell me when you are.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Why the lack of sleep lately? Or have you been partying a bit too hard :lol: :lol:
> 
> I shall - he wont be happy that you havn't come down you know... :tongue:


I have been socialising a little bit more than usual but I am just a bit of a night owl by nature!

I do want to go but he is a bit of an imposing character!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I have been socialising a little bit more than usual but I am just a bit of a night owl by nature!
> 
> I do want to go but he is a bit of an imposing character!


Yeah I know what you mean, he's a cool guy though. If you ever wanna go down there just give me a shout and I'll train with you or take you there as we prob wont be lifting the same weights.. Your be miles ahead


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Goose said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, he's a cool guy though. If you ever wanna go down there just give me a shout and I'll train with you or take you there as we prob wont be lifting the same weights.. Your be miles ahead


Haha - yep miles ahead, I'll be putting you to shame!

I spoke to him loads last year probably drove the poor guy crazy, he has a great sense of humour, makes me chuckle


----------



## ryoken

hello again everyone, i thought i would make you all feel much better by letting you know im relaxing in the back garden after being sat in my pool for a while:ban: :ban:

any one feel free to join me of course you have to make your own way to southampton, i will be having a bbq later too:thumb:

P.S before you all kill me i cant afford holidays etc having 3 kiddies to pay for but i can afford the pool and to sit in it lol


----------



## Goose

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I take it your at work mate???

on the bright side you get to gloat when your on holiday again and i cant compete with that lol! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I take it your at work mate???
> 
> on the bright side you get to gloat when your on holiday again and i cant compete with that lol! :thumbup1:


True true.. I could use the pool at home but im pretty sure its turning green now through me not treating it!! been at work since 7:45am !!! :cursing:


----------



## Goose

And I guess I only have 10 days till im back on holiday


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> True true.. I could use the pool at home but im pretty sure its turning green now through me not treating it!! been at work since 7:45am !!! :cursing:


mine was green too lol mines only one of those blue couldron shaped 15ft pools-nothing special but its cool for just lazing about in but cant really do any swimming - not that you would want to swim in this heat lol



Goose said:


> And I guess I only have 10 days till im back on holiday


 see now im envious damn it:ban:


----------



## ryoken

If it makes any one feel better then i have to endure casulty later as i went to see the docs this morning with a suspected abcess in my lower right jaw line but it turns out its not as it swell to the size of half a tennis ball when i eat and then goes again (or shrinks to tiny swell) and was informed its a "salivary gland stone" wich blockes the glands so when i eat my right cheek fills with salivar where the stones blocking my gland!

now because the doc cant do anything he said i have to go to casulty to have it drained and stone removed from said swelling/gland but i cant do this till the missis gets back to look after the 3 kids wich also means im on a strict diet of protein shakes as i cant chew anything as my mouth is bone dry and it makes my cheek swell to monsterous proportions!

sorry about long post but had to rant:cursing:


----------



## Jem

ha ha ha serves you right for having a pool .........


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> ha ha ha serves you right. I'm going for a poo .........


Thats what I like to hear :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ha ha ha serves you right for having a pool .........


 Pfft thats it you and me are through missy lol


----------



## Jem

Haha Goose I had that discussion earlier re my butterflies and cecil was sooo not impressed with me :lol:



ryoken said:


> Pfft thats it you and me are through missy lol


What No :wub: :wub: for me :crying: I am poorly sick


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem have you violated cecil yet? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Jem have you violated cecil yet? :whistling:


No he is still saving up to take me on a rollicking good night out to KFC - I could be waiting some time yet being as no-one wants to give him a job - other than being a sex slave that is ......maybe your cousin will come in handy in the mean time :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Haha Goose I had that discussion earlier re my butterflies and cecil was sooo not impressed with me :lol:
> 
> What No :wub: :wub: for me :crying: I am poorly sick


Oh you really are a sweet talker Jem:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Oh you really are a sweet talker Jem:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


aah - you are just a softie really - see you try to get all stroppy with me and then fall for the tears....hence 3 children Ry .... :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> aah - you are just a softie really - see you try to get all stroppy with me and then fall for the tears....hence 3 children Ry .... :lol:


Roflmao

dont i know it aswell i have always been a sucker for tears or even just the bottom lip sticking out type sad face you ladies seem to be able to do:lol:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> No he is still saving up to take me on a rollicking good night out to KFC - I could be waiting some time yet being as no-one wants to give him a job - other than being a sex slave that is ......*maybe your cousin will come in handy in the mean time * :whistling:


You called m'lady?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> You called m'lady?


:laugh: where did you suddenly appear from - that is funny ! Mention chance of frolicking and you are there :beer:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Roflmao
> 
> dont i know it aswell i have always been a sucker for tears or even just the bottom lip sticking out type sad face you ladies seem to be able to do:lol:


women are conniving creatures Ry :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> :laugh: where did you suddenly appear from - that is funny ! Mention chance of frolicking and you are there :beer:


Lol i've just been browsing then my frolick radar turned on:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Right catch you later people im off to casulty to get my salivary stone problem sorted will report when i get back :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I could just tell you were a browser ....oh you filthy browser you !

well quite frankly I must go and clean up because just done cardio, come home, quarked it & now I stink .....what a classy lady I am !


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon people, been busy cleaning like mad, kids are away so taking full advantage house is sparkling.... will be like the site of ww2 when they return no doubt.


----------



## robisco11

afternoon guys

just back from training, how is everyone?


----------



## Dsahna

Ok for some rob mate ive still got mine to do


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Trained chest today, might be going to train back later with Tom all while on PCT lol!


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Ok for some rob mate ive still got mine to do


what you training tonight pal?


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm having an extra rest day today, going gym very early n morning tomorrow.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> I'm having an extra rest day today, going gym very early n morning tomorrow.


So betty are you gonna drop me down a peg or 2?


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> what you training tonight pal?


The old bi's rob mate ,extremely:whistling:knackering ill get some pics up later ,hows things anyway


----------



## Dsahna

Maka mate youre in great shape eh


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> The old bi's rob mate ,extremely:whistling:knackering ill get some pics up later ,hows things anyway


you just training bi's on their own? Im doing good thanks mate had a good couple of sessions recently! Get them pics up on your journal!!


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> you just training bi's on their own? Im doing good thanks mate had a good couple of sessions recently! Get them pics up on your journal!!


Yep mate on their own, bis arent my strongest point.

Welldone on your good sessions mate:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> *im off to casulty to get my salivary stone problem sorted * :thumb:


Has anyone in the history of the world ever said that sentence before...bizare

Evening freaks...its too fcukin hot..


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Yep mate on their own, bis arent my strongest point.
> 
> Welldone on your good sessions mate:thumbup1:


fair point. Cheers bud, just gonna eat, il pop on your journal later!


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy ian mate no sun up where i am till the morn.

Er and i thought you are from a dark and gloomy place


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Howdy ian mate no sun up where i am till the morn.
> 
> Er and i thought you are from a dark and gloomy place


LOL yeah its normaly pretty grim here...actualy its clouding over now...looks like thunder clouds.......where in The North are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> So betty are you gonna drop me down a peg or 2?


Haha a little birdie told me you were the stud of the site, :confused1: :whistling:not sure why lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Haha a little birdie told me you were the stud of the site, :confused1: :whistling:not sure why lol


you mean im not the stud!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL yeah its normaly pretty grim here...actualy its clouding over now...looks like thunder clouds.......where in The North are you?


Sh!thole called alnwick mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> you mean im not the stud!?!?!?!?


more of a press stud realy!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> more of a press stud realy!


reps for being a cheeky cnut :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> reps for being a cheeky cnut :thumbup1:


thanks..I cant give you any back...as I've just repped ya...I'll giv some to Dsahan instead...as he comes from Alnwick...


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> thanks..I cant give you any back...as I've just repped ya...I'll giv some to Dsahan instead...as he comes from Alnwick...


Lol thanks mate ,jem knows alnwick well ,the parts ive shown her anyhow:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Lol thanks mate ,jem knows alnwick well ,the parts ive shown her anyhow:whistling:


lol...I'm sure Jem was thrilled that u showed her your parts...she's a bad girl


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> lol...I'm sure Jem was thrilled that u showed her your parts...she's a bad girl


 :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

right just gonna have some food...be back later hopefuly...cheery!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> lol...I'm sure Jem was thrilled that u showed her your parts...she's a bad girl


Youve got no idea how bad she can get mate :blush:


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Youve got no idea how bad she can get mate :blush:


haha aint you got training to be doing, instead of all this smut!?!?


----------



## Bettyboo

Im not sure who the site stud is, or should we have a bronze member stud too...Hmm i think we should have a vote lol


----------



## Dsahna

Rnb mate im in the middle of sets mate im logged on my n95 mate lol ,3 sets of hammers to go


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Im not sure who the site stud is, or should we have a bronze member stud too...Hmm i think we should have a vote lol


Ill vote for myself (shrek)

Ill have to grow my hair for more appeal lol


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Rnb mate im in the middle of sets mate im logged on my n95 mate lol ,3 sets of hammers to go


haha awesome!! workout updates as it happens!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

You think i like saying mate,mate. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

helloooooooooo......?


----------



## M_at

Hello


----------



## robisco11

evening, hows it gonig?


----------



## M_at

Good ta - all worked out, eaten and warm now.


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Good ta - all worked out, eaten and warm now.


nice , what did you train today?


----------



## M_at

Cardio day today - my journal has details 

Squats, shrugs, presses tomorrow. Deads, dips, rows and flyes Wednesday. Off thurs, Start again with cardio on Friday


----------



## solidcecil

hello??


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Cardio day today - my journal has details
> 
> Squats, shrugs, presses tomorrow. Deads, dips, rows and flyes Wednesday. Off thurs, Start again with cardio on Friday


il have a look now :thumbup1:

p.s. Alright Cecil, well done on the PB


----------



## solidcecil

cheers mate. mats been copying me with all the pbs! :cursing:


----------



## Howe

Evening all. How is everyone?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Evening all. How is everyone?


evening, not too bad thanks. You?


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> cheers mate. mats been copying me with all the pbs! :cursing:


Too bloody right I have. Think of it more as an homage 

And get ready for some more tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello


----------



## M_at

Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> evening, not too bad thanks. You?


Evening Mate. Sweet. Yeah good thanks 



Dsahna said:


> Hello


Evening Dsahna you ok bud?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening everyone! x


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Evening everyone! x


Evening Betty =] You ok?


----------



## Dsahna

M_at said:


> Is it me you're looking for?


 :lol: come on mate


----------



## Dsahna

Im sound howzer mate ready for kip


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Im sound howzer mate ready for kip


Sweet! Wish i was i never sleep! :confused1:


----------



## M_at

Seriously - sleep is great and so needed.


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Evening Betty =] You ok?


Evening, yeah im good just getting ready for bed, am shattered!

Hows you ?


----------



## Dsahna

Could i sh!te sleep last night though mate ,up having shakes at 3 and everything.


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Evening, yeah im good just getting ready for bed, am shattered!
> 
> Hows you ?


Good  Yeah not bad..


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Could i sh!te sleep last night though mate ,up having shakes at 3 and everything.


I didn't sleep! Anything that good make u sleep?


----------



## M_at

There's one thing that can help most blokes get to sleep


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> I didn't sleep! Anything that good make u sleep?


Err ephradine dont work thats for sure,lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I was tossing and turning all night, blady house is hot in the summer!


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Err ephradine dont work thats for sure,lol


Isn't that a stimulant? lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm sex is good for making ya sleep....


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm sex is good for making ya sleep....


Its the best mate, a girls what you need howzer


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm sex is good for making ya sleep....


No it isn't I just want more after


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> No it isn't I just want more after


Theres that too,8 times my record mate


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm sex is good for making ya sleep....


Just makes me more awake!


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


> Theres that too,8 times my record mate


My records one 30 second session:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Lucky if its once these days.

Till tomorrow ive got records to beat.


----------



## WRT

I think the horn from MT2 is starting to kick in, i feel like smashing pasty through my house floor!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> My records one 30 second session:lol:


Lol 30 seconds pmsl

Multiple ones are good lol


----------



## Howe

Anyone still about?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah I am on msn lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Am still up, stay up way to late for it to be healthy every night i think lol.


----------



## nobody

i cant sleep because of the dam heat. im in my birthday suit on top of covers, window open, fan going im still sweating like a pig.

Someone come knock me out pls


----------



## ManOnAMission

nobody said:


> Someone come knock me out pls


Just get betty to jump on you (chest first)...


----------



## nobody

hahaha yeah pls


----------



## VXR-Lovely

nobody said:


> i cant sleep because of the dam heat. im in my birthday suit on top of covers, window open, fan going im still sweating like a pig.
> 
> Someone come knock me out pls


Im the same, minus being naked.

Its way to hot to sleep, wish i could have a few drinks because that would put me to sleep lol, diet wont allow it lol.


----------



## nobody

i used to have some sleeping pills but they made me go mad


----------



## ManOnAMission

nobody said:


> i used to have some sleeping pills but they made me go mad


Sounds like they never worked

...................one thing I don't miss about the english humid summer, is trying to get to sleep, but you could try counting sheep (it actually works).


----------



## nobody

Yeah it works for me sometimes but my heads going a bit mad tonight. Reading helps alot also


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh dear birthday suit and no covers err i will not go in the gutter lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely

I don't think ive ever tried counting sheep.

One thing i used to do was have a really hot shower or bath before bed, so when i got into my room with windows open and all it felt real cold for a bit.


----------



## nobody

If im at my gf's house i sleep like a baby cause i talk to her get everything out my head and she calms me down, plus i can snuggle up to her


----------



## nobody

Bettyboo said:


> Oh dear birthday suit and no covers err i will not go in the gutter lol


its not a pretty sight


----------



## welshflame

ooh just noticed im now a bronze member so i thought id say hi here  haha.


----------



## nobody

ahhh yes so you are


----------



## Bettyboo

good morning, off to the gym now see ya when I get back, back and biceps today x


----------



## RedKola

Hello all!  I'm really bored today!  Got loads to do and can't be @rsed doing it! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone, hows it going?


----------



## WRT

Morning, liking the new pic RedKola:tongue:


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## clairey.h

morning everyone...............given up trying to keep up with this thread lol 

just got back from a great tri and ab workout......had a stomach bug for the last few days so feeling quite slim today...cloud and silver lining,

whats the harm in throwing your guts up if you get slimmer at the end....pmsl


----------



## Rickski

Morning all


----------



## robisco11

morning howiee, Claire, rick!

looking good in the new avi rick!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!

Rickski check you out! I like it, I like it a lot!


----------



## ryoken

morning laides and men (notice how i put the ladies first) well my trip to hospital to get my salivary gland stone/infection sorted went well i was in there for 4 hours had my gland drained (big needle type probe with a camera on the end pushed in aswell) wich is now a bit sore but have to suck on lemon slices to keep my salivar flowing (yuck) and im on antibiotics too but half a tennis ball sized lump i did had has all gone and i feel so much better cause i can eat solid foods again:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Glad to hear you feeling better clairey:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Morning all


wow mate you look huge in your new avy pic:beer:


----------



## Rickski

Cheers guys think I will stick em up more often, thought my bi's looked a bit flat in that one but thats all the motivation I need thanks.


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> morning laides and men (notice how i put the ladies first) well my trip to hospital to get my salivary gland stone/infection sorted went well i was in there for 4 hours had my gland drained (big needle type probe with a camera on the end pushed in aswell) wich is now a bit sore but have to suck on lemon slices to keep my salivar flowing (yuck) and im on antibiotics too but half a tennis ball sized lump i did had has all gone and i feel so much better cause i can eat solid foods again:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Glad to hear you feeling better clairey:thumbup1:


Happy everything is looking up for you fella. :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Happy everything is looking up for you fella. :thumb:


cheers Rick im just glad i can get down the gym as i wouldnt go with the swelling lol


----------



## solidcecil

morning everyone. great new avi rick/red k/WA

how are we today?


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone. great new avi rick
> 
> how are we today?


morning mate im all good hows you? :cool2:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> morning mate im all good hows you? :cool2:


yeah good thanks bro.

what you up to today?


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone. great new avi rick/red k/WA
> 
> how are we today?


Morning Matey how's Trick's


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> morning everyone. great new avi rick
> 
> how are we today?


Morning!!

All is good this end! I'm trying to find as many ways of keeping my motivation next month as possible, it's including lots of charts, I'm turning into a geek!

How are you?


----------



## solidcecil

hey rick and wild im good thanks,

motivation for what WA? training?


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah good thanks bro.
> 
> what you up to today?


well at the moment im looking after the kids for a bit whilst trying to get in as much solid foods as possible (manged to get my problem sorted with my salivar stone/infection) due to only eating liquids yesterday, then i got to take my grandma to the dentist so she can have a tooth out, then im going down the gym to do back, not an overly busy day but its keeping me entertained as im not working again for 2 weeks due to the company having a very quite peroid!

you got anything planned mate??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> hey rick and wild im good thanks,
> 
> motivation for what WA? training?


Yeah motivation for training, not enjoying my gym at the moment so I am trying to make myself super accountable for everything!! I even have gold stars! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> well at the moment im looking after the kids for a bit whilst trying to get in as much solid foods as possible (manged to get my problem sorted with my salivar stone/infection) due to only eating liquids yesterday, then i got to take my grandma to the dentist so she can have a tooth out, then im going down the gym to do back, not an overly busy day but its keeping me entertained as im not working again for 2 weeks due to the company having a very quite peroid!
> 
> you got anything planned mate??


doing more than me! im just watching telly eating and training legs. :thumbup1:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yeah motivation for training, not enjoying my gym at the moment so I am trying to make myself super accountable for everything!! I even have gold stars! :lol:


aha just look at really fat people! and think i dont wana look like that now do i!:laugh:


----------



## M_at

Aternoon all - how's tings?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Aternoon all - *how's tings?*


 :lol:

i is good blud, whats happening dawg?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I know! A friend just text me saying that

"Nothing tastes as good as being lean feels!"

I've just made it into a little banner!


----------



## Goose

Afternoon all.


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know! A friend just text me saying that
> 
> "Nothing tastes as good as being lean feels!"
> 
> I've just made it into a little banner!


haha yeah true!

just write it in all your cupboards lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon Goose!!

Haha, I'll print little labels out now too! Such a geek!


----------



## Goose

Afternoon WA.

Are you being geeky again?


----------



## solidcecil

as always:whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yep I am!  :thumb:


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> :lol:
> 
> i is good blud, whats happening dawg?


Nuttin


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Nuttin


lol

what you up to today?

you training?


----------



## bigbob33

Hi guys and girls, everyone well?


----------



## solidcecil

hey bob hows you mate?


----------



## Goose

Hey bob, How did things go yesterday?


----------



## bigbob33

All is well cheers guys, blood tests are getting better by the day, I even managed a light chest workout yesterday


----------



## solidcecil

thats great news bro. and well done on the workout!


----------



## Rickski

Nothing for 4 hours this must be some kind of record.


----------



## IanStu

i dont post for 24 hours and look what happens...the whole thread dies...tut tut...oh well dont panic I'm back now..

Hey Rick looking massive in your avi...very impressive...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Morning guys


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:



> lol
> 
> what you up to today?
> 
> you training?


Aye - went in earlier than usual for various reasons.

Personal bests all the way 

How about you?


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone

hows we? im happy but got leg doms already


----------



## M_at

Achey, hot but other than that PDG


----------



## solidcecil

lol i got confused between this and my journal:lol:

i see you got new pbs today mate well done!


----------



## M_at

Ta - hoping I can continue them for a few weeks - although I expect the flyes wont rack up as quickly as the other exercises.


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Ta - hoping I can continue them for a few weeks - although I expect the flyes wont rack up as quickly as the other exercises.


yeah dont think my flyes have gone up in a while.


----------



## Dsahna

Evening men


----------



## Rickski

Evening All, how are we?


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Evening men


alright mate hows you?

and ent you going to say hello to mat?


----------



## M_at

Now I feel sad


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> alright mate hows you?
> 
> and ent you going to say hello to mat?


Ha ha ha love the chemistry between the two of you


----------



## solidcecil

hey rick hows tricks?

aww mat im only joking ya big girl!


----------



## M_at

Nah - I know you still love me cecil.


----------



## Rickski

What did you all train today, did shoulders personally......Dsahna is says the North, whereabouts exactly.


----------



## Dsahna

Youre the dominant one in the relationship aye cecil mate


----------



## solidcecil

yeah too right im the man in the relationship.

i trained legs and abs today got 3new pbs!

how did your shoulders go ricks?


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> What did you all train today, did shoulders personally......Dsahna is says the North, whereabouts exactly.


Pole ....nah alnwick mate


----------



## WRT

No cecil is my bitch


----------



## Dsahna

Rest day for me rick


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> No im cecils bitch


you got that right tom!


----------



## Rickski

Shoulders is always a favourite, Just did Standing Military press, rear delt flye's, rear delt cable work, seated machine side delt raise and Dumbell shrugs......can't do any more shoulders get so pumped my rear delts get painful, in a nice way.


----------



## solidcecil

sounds good mate.

its anoying because the dbs at my gym only go up to 45kg so they are too light for shrugs


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> sounds good mate.
> 
> its anoying because the dbs at my gym only go up to 45kg so they are too light for shrugs


Thats what bars are for.


----------



## Rickski

solidcecil said:


> sounds good mate.
> 
> its anoying because the dbs at my gym only go up to 45kg so they are too light for shrugs


Well I did 5 sets of 100lb dumbells kept it slow and full range and 12 reps each and my traps were hit just fine they take a lot of hammer from other exercise anyway, its enough for me.


----------



## Rickski

And 45kg is around 100lb anyway.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i know i normally use a bar, and i know i do them slowly but still feel a bit light


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> Shoulders is always a favourite, Just did Standing Military press, rear delt flye's, rear delt cable work, seated machine side delt raise and Dumbell shrugs......can't do any more shoulders get so pumped my rear delts get painful, in a nice way.


Shoulders are my faves too

Standing military press 5-6 sets a week for me rick does the trick(rhyme)lol

Amazing shoulder builder.


----------



## Rickski

Dsahna said:


> Shoulders are my faves too
> 
> Standing military press 5-6 sets a week for me rick does the trick(rhyme)lol
> 
> Amazing shoulder builder.


Completely agree, the best single shoulder movement and I really enjoy them too. :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Did them today


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im going to do them on friday, im not very good at overhead pressing i managed 2reps of 60kg i think.


----------



## Dsahna

Love em me


----------



## Rickski

Soon comes up you need to keep at this one as balance is a factor finished off on just a single rep on 2 plates but worked through 20,25,30,30,35,(kg each side) and as stated just a single at 40 each side.


----------



## solidcecil

yeah iv only ever done them a few times normally do seated db press. but am going to stick with these for a while now


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> Soon comes up you need to keep at this one as balance is a factor finished off on just a single rep on 2 plates but worked through 20,25,30,30,35,(kg each side) and as stated just a single at 40 each side.


Great lifting:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

Dsahna said:


> Great lifting:thumb:


Ok a slight knee bend on the 2 plates, damn:whistling:


----------



## M_at

That with an olympic bar rickski?


----------



## Rickski

M_at said:


> That with an olympic bar rickski?


Yes mate in the squat racks I prefer the longer bar anyhow it has more balance.


----------



## Dsahna

Well rick mate your name wont be dropped in the bullsh!tter thread thats for sure


----------



## M_at

Damn that's a heavy lift! A ton on the shoulder press! reps


----------



## Rickski

Dsahna said:


> Well rick mate your name wont be dropped in the bullsh!tter thread thats for sure


Well if we were to talk about dead lifts or squats I would be a bit embarrassed, never had the back for those two, shame as I really see them as the kings or exercises. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Tell me about it rick mate all i do is dumbell rows mate


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i need to get my deadlift up aswel mate!


----------



## Rickski

Just have a bit of a glass back but I suppose we all got good and bad stuff in the gym.


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening gents and ladies. Well i started supersets today did chest and back warm up 10 reps then higher weight til fail, managed 8 plates on peck deck til fail, 9 til fail on front reverse pull down and 9 on lat pull downs til fail

also did inclines 10kg to warm up 10 reps and 12kg dumbells til fail oh plus abs...


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> Evening gents and ladies. Well i started supersets today did chest and back warm up 10 reps then higher weight til fail, managed 8 plates on peck deck til fail, 9 til fail on front reverse pull down and 9 on lat pull downs til fail
> 
> also did inclines 10kg to warm up 10 reps and 12kg dumbells til fail oh plus abs...


Sounds like you worked hard, hope your gym has aircon unlike mine.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello boo


----------



## solidcecil

hey betty, sounds like you had a good workout!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> hey betty, sounds like you had a good workout!


Yeah was good work out, blady hot and i left puddles haha, its ok i wiped it up pmsl (sweat silly!) :whistling:

am aching a bit now...


----------



## Bettyboo

hi Dshana cecil ! x


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Hello boo


you trying to scare the poor girl?


----------



## Dsahna

Shes the scary one ,ive got a phobia of coconuts mate


----------



## M_at

How can you not like coconuts?

Big, round, full of milk.

And really hairy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

I do mate just bullsh!tting


----------



## solidcecil

haha we all love hairy cocnuts! :lol:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## solidcecil

hey how


----------



## ManOnAMission

M_at said:


> How can you not like coconuts?
> 
> Big, round, full of milk.
> 
> And really hairy :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hope that doesn't remind you of your ex!


----------



## Bettyboo

Oi cheeky bugger, my chest is definitely smooth hahah


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty, i think you just want an excuse to show how smooth your "parts" are - have you been taking horny tablets?


----------



## solidcecil

dont belive ya


----------



## Howe

You good solidcecil?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah mate you?

im well hot! sat here with all the windows open and am still sweating!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate you?
> 
> im well hot! sat here with all the windows open and am still sweating!


Sweet. Yeah I'm good. It misty here. I want it to be hot!


----------



## solidcecil

cool.

you train today?

and its still really hot here!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Betty, i think you just want an excuse to show how smooth your "parts" are - have you been taking horny tablets?


well actually now you mention it, I had a late training session, took thermabol x 2 ooops, maybe i took them too late haha:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> well acutally now you mention it, I had a late training session, took thermabol x 2 ooops, maybe i took them too late haha:whistling:


get them out! :thumb:


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool.
> 
> you train today?
> 
> and its still really hot here!


Nope have 2 week off rest up the shoulder. You?


----------



## solidcecil

oh right hope its better soon.

and yeah had legs and abs mate.


----------



## Dsahna

Hows everyone


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well both me and Tom puked after out training session tonight! Looked like we'd jumped in a lake, smelly sweaty bastards!


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> oh right hope its better soon.
> 
> and yeah had legs and abs mate.


Cheers. Nice good session?



Dsahna said:


> Hows everyone


Evening Dsahna. Good you?


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well both me and Tom puked after out training session tonight! Looked like we'd jumped in a lake, smelly sweaty bastards!


Ummmm nice...that thought will linger with me whilst I sleep

But more pressing maters...I've just stripped off and seen myself in the mirror, and low and behold I appear to have developed this little belly thing...its like my 6 pack is now a 4 pack with a round bit...how the fcuk did that happen since this morning...I blame the goverment...what other explanation could there be


----------



## solidcecil

yeah was very good cheers got 3new pbs!

aha mak good one then?

hello dsah you good?


----------



## IanStu

oh forgot to say...hello freaks


----------



## Dsahna

On top of the world howzer mate day off today mate,get that shoulder rested up bud then bang the militarys in


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Ummmm nice...that thought will linger with me whilst I sleep
> 
> But more pressing maters...I've just stripped off and seen myself in the mirror, and low and behold I appear to have developed this little belly thing...its like my 6 pack is now a 4 pack with a round bit...how the fcuk did that happen since this morning...I blame the goverment...what other explanation could there be


FATTY!!!

whos got a belly now!

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello cec and ian:thumb: and anyone else that comes along lol


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah was very good cheers got 3new pbs!


PBs blah blah..I think i got at least 47 today...I'm sure of it.....

It cleary states in the bronze thread rules that any one who mentions PBs shall suffer a terrible fate...think on..


----------



## solidcecil

haha yeah they were great!

squats,leg press and leg extension!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> FATTY!!!
> 
> whos got a belly now!
> 
> :lol:


I cant deni it mate....I couldnt believe it...its like WTF is that...I think I may be pregnant


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah they were great!
> 
> squats,leg press and leg extension!


SHUT UP


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello cec and ian:thumb: and anyone else that comes along lol


HI Dsahna....please tell me you aint got any PBs


----------



## solidcecil

haha feeling good now ian?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> HI Dsahna....please tell me you aint got any PBs


Nah mate rest day


----------



## IanStu

I can only think I may have contrated a disease..as i took one of my sons to an NHS doctor last week and there were lots of poor ill people there....is obesety contagious...cause everyone in the waiting room was spilling over there chair with there vast girth


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Nah mate rest day


Halleyulya...thats not how u spell it I know...but I've been drinking some of my special grape juice so I dont give a fcuk about spelling


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Nah mate rest day


when ian asks you if you got any pbs you got to say yeah mate i got 6 how about you!

:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: Off to bed folks, ta ta


----------



## solidcecil

k night mate


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Hello all,

Ohhh and i got pb's today (=


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :lol: Off to bed folks, ta ta


night mate...sleep well...dream of me


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ohhh and i got pb's today (=


have u got a death wish


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> have u got a death wish


oi dont pick on VXR just because he is much much much smaller than you!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Ian... i had a pb today but I won't upset ya its only a little one, im sure you would topp it anyway lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely

No just a good training day with personal best on everything i done actually lol.

Russell will tell you that.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> oi dont pick on VXR just because he is much much much smaller than you!


LOL...I only pick on tiny people its to painful picking on big guys....


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Squat usually 100 new pb of 130

Lenges usually 45 new pb of 55

Leg extension usually 84 pb of 98

Laying leg curl usually 55 pb of 60

lol, Not bad.


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Squat usually 100 new pb of 130
> 
> Lenges usually 45 new pb of 55
> 
> Leg extension usually 84 pb of 98
> 
> Laying leg curl usually 55 pb of 60
> 
> lol, Not bad.


still poor though!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Evening Ian... i had a pb today but I won't upset ya its only a little one, im sure you would topp it anyway lol


I get PBs 24/7 I just choose not to go on and on and on about em like some people



VXR-Lovely said:


> No just a good training day with personal best on everything i done actually lol.
> 
> Russell will tell you that.


I meant to ask you...is he that ugly in real life or is it just a bad picture...pray tell


----------



## IanStu

I just realized no one has repped me today...what the fcuk that all about


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Ill give you reps, And yes the picture does him justice he touches them up you know before he uploads them.


----------



## Judas

Now then.


----------



## IanStu

thanks lads...reps on there way


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Ill give you reps, And yes the picture does him justice he touches them up you know before he uploads them.


yeah i photoshop them to tone down my handsomenes other wise people just get too joeloius!


----------



## Bettyboo

haha i was making puddles at my training session it was soo hot


----------



## Bettyboo

evening Judas and hiya Vxr


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> haha i was making puddles at my training session it was soo hot


I like a woman thats gets wet...


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I like a cecil when he gets wet...


----------



## IanStu

also true :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Hello my love (=


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Hello my love (=


who me?


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Nah your used for sex.


----------



## IanStu

whats VXR-Lovely mean.....or doesnt it mean anything


----------



## solidcecil

yeah same as everyone. i dont mind :whistling:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

lol.

Vxr as in Vauxhall sportline stuff...

Lovely because its my most used word... so i just put it together.


----------



## Judas

Alright guys, how are you all? Hope everyone is good.


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> lol.
> 
> Vxr as in Vauxhall sportline stuff...
> 
> Lovely because its my most used word... so i just put it together.


Oh right...whats your real name


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Oh right...whats your real name


[email protected]


----------



## IanStu

Judas said:


> Alright guys, how are you all? Hope everyone is good.


I'm ok mate...but seem to have developed a little belly thing...but I dont wanna go on about it...how r u


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> [email protected]


Ahh nice name...is a family name


----------



## VXR-Lovely

IanStu said:


> Oh right...whats your real name


Ben, mate guess your Ian or Stuart lol.


----------



## solidcecil

:lol:


IanStu said:


> Ahh nice name...is a family name


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> Ben, mate guess your Ian or Stuart lol.


Yes I'm Ian Stuart...but I've disguised it as I want to be anonymous!


----------



## Judas

IanStu said:


> I'm ok mate...but seem to have developed a little belly thing...but I dont wanna go on about it...how r u


I'm good! Weighed myself this morning and I still weigh 9 stone 8lb...Rather depressing really, think I'm going to start a journal for the summer.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Yes I'm Ian Stuart...but I've disguised it as I want to be anonymous!


should have just called yourself fatty!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Judas said:


> I'm good! Weighed myself this morning and I still weigh 9 stone 8lb...Rather depressing really, think I'm going to start a journal for the summer.


how tall are you


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> should have just called yourself fatty!
> 
> :lol:


I'll hunt you down!


----------



## VXR-Lovely

I want to start a journal with how good ive done recently...

But Everyone will tell me i dont put enough effort into my diet lol.


----------



## Judas

IanStu said:


> how tall are you


5.11! Well when I first started going to the gym I weighed just under 9 stone.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I'll hunt you down!


 :lol:

what you gona do weakling?


----------



## Bettyboo

OMg im 12 stone is that bad... why are you moaning about being 9 stone i would love to be 9 stone.. oh lordy


----------



## Judas

VXR-Lovely said:


> I want to start a journal with how good ive done recently...
> 
> But Everyone will tell me i dont put enough effort into my diet lol.


Exactly the same mate. I do like to eat what I want lol.


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> I want to start a journal with how good ive done recently...
> 
> But Everyone will tell me i dont put enough effort into my diet lol.


you should just do it mate!

dont worry about your diet!

and save you wrighting in you pink note pad while i sit in the boilling car for about 2hours! :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Lol i though i got sunburnt from that...

Cecil has to sit in my boiling car, watching me write down what ive eaten that day, what ive trained and how much ive done lol.

And the pink notepad is hot!

Im sort of lack luster i stick to my diet well, but for dinner i have what ever my mum makes me on the night lol.

Edit: Might start it tonight... Write what ive done this week so far... and carry on from there.


----------



## Judas

Seriously, my diet is worse than jw0007's, now that is saying something (no offense jw  ).


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol i though i got sunburnt from that...
> 
> Cecil has to sit in my boiling car, watching me write down what ive eaten that day, what ive trained and how much ive done lol.
> 
> And the pink notepad is hot!
> 
> Im sort of lack luster i stick to my diet well, but for dinner i have what ever my mum makes me on the night lol.
> 
> Edit: Might start it tonight... Write what ive done this week so far... and carry on from there.


yeah should do skinny.

itl be a good laugh!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> *i have what ever my mum makes me on the night lol.*
> 
> *
> *


Are u 10 or something?


----------



## solidcecil

Judas said:


> Seriously, my diet is worse than jw0007's, now that is saying something (no offense jw  ).


yeah but look at joe! :thumbup1:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

IanStu said:


> Are u 10 or something?


No lol.

Im lazy and not exaclty a good cook, see what i said about people complaining about my diet lol.


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> No lol.
> 
> Im lazy and not exaclty a good cook, see what i said about people complaining about my diet lol.


lol hes 11 really


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> No lol.
> 
> Im lazy and not exaclty a good cook, see what i said about people complaining about my diet lol.


You gotta sort your diet or you'll never look likke me!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> You gotta sort your diet or you'll never look likke me!


yeah you got to eat 12 large pizzas 6kfcs and 4tubs of icecream to get a body like ian!

or just pay him £10 and you will get his body


----------



## VXR-Lovely

My diet is good.

It not like its usually anything bad. and am 18 by the way.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

solidcecil said:


> yeah you got to eat 12 large pizzas 6kfcs and 4tubs of icecream to get a body like ian!
> 
> or just pay him £10 and you will get his body


LOL :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah you got to eat 12 large pizzas 6kfcs and 4tubs of icecream to get a body like ian!
> 
> or just *pay him £10 and you will get his body*


Oi...£10.50 and £1 for extras


----------



## IanStu

Anyway....I'm off to my pit.....night loosers


----------



## solidcecil

night hunn


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Night mate.


----------



## solidcecil

just me and you now ben. oh the joys!


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Just how you like it.

I should start with the journal..


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Just how you like it.
> 
> I should start with the journal..


yeah should do bro.

and did u watch that vid i sent you yet?


----------



## VXR-Lovely

YEh ill just start writing it,

and yeh just watched now, hes strong as is 260 with 6 plates? unless those extra things add 20kg?


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> YEh ill just start writing it,
> 
> and yeh just watched now, hes strong as is 260 with 6 plates? unless those extra things add 20kg?


cool yeah hes nearly as stong as me!

and yeah its about 280kg i think because he says 600lbs


----------



## VXR-Lovely

lol.

Nearly as strong as you, youd crush your lil body under 260+


----------



## solidcecil

my arms would probs snap :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Lol, im gonna just copy the basic template of your blog, after i get some weetabix and slimfast lol.


----------



## solidcecil

lol k well im off bro. il see ya thursday!


----------



## Bettyboo

sorry to **** on your parade lol im still up I can't sleep lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> sorry to **** on your parade lol im still up I can't sleep lol


That makes two of us then lol, morning :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha hiya R did you take too much thermabol too lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> haha hiya R did you take too much thermabol too lol


No not thermabol lol i took a bit too much eph before training at 6pm and it hasnt worn off yet:lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Night Russell.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol christ you will be up for hours haha


----------



## Bettyboo

VXR-Lovely said:


> Night Russell.


Night night, don't let the bed bugs bite... :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol christ you will be up for hours haha


I know lol the missis went to bed early as i was chatting far too much for her liking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr still awake that will teach me to take it so late!


----------



## M_at

Morning - you still awake Betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Mat I got off about 3 ish, just woke up. Time for beaky me thinks!


----------



## dan the man

morning all any1 else not looking forward to this heatwave


----------



## Bettyboo

dan the man said:


> morning all any1 else not looking forward to this heatwave


Not particularly, soo hot in evenings, im sweating me tits off just got out of a warm/coldish shower bleugh


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!

Hope all is well! :-D

I love the heat generally, but I have a Uni interview tomorrow which is almost 3 hours away, being nervous makes me hot, being stuck in the middle of a heat wave is not going to help!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope all is well! :-D
> 
> I love the heat generally, but I have a Uni interview tomorrow which is almost 3 hours away, being nervous makes me hot, being stuck in the middle of a heat wave is not going to help!


Good luck with the interview tomorrow hun x


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope all is well! :-D
> 
> I love the heat generally, but I have a Uni interview tomorrow which is almost 3 hours away, being nervous makes me hot, being stuck in the middle of a heat wave is not going to help!


Morning trouble 

Hope the interview goes well.. remember you always have a closer uni


----------



## dan the man

Bettyboo said:


> Not particularly, soo hot in evenings, im sweating me tits off just got out of a warm/coldish shower bleugh


I will be too hot workin under those bonnets but hey at least its not raining


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with the interview tomorrow hun x





Goose said:


> Morning trouble
> 
> Hope the interview goes well.. remember you always have a closer uni


Thanks guys!

This one is at Bedfordshire Uni in Luton,

Haha I have to leave home at 0430hrs to get there in time as I don't drive and need to public transport it!!

Oh well never mind, pro plus and my mum has advised pile cream in case I have bags under my eyes, should make them vanish!


----------



## ryoken

morning all of you lovely people hope your all good!


----------



## Rickski

Morning all how's tricks.


----------



## solidcecil

morning/afternoon everyone hows we?


----------



## solidcecil

cool im well hot and skicky!

lovley.


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> cool im well hot and skicky!
> 
> lovley.


I know that feeling im sweating like mad and just feel fvcked tbh


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i hate it. i never really used to sweat until i started training!


----------



## Goose

Get on the Tren mate... then you will be in hell.. Im dying here.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Morning (=


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Get on the Tren mate... then you will be in hell.. Im dying here.


 X2

im on the tren lol and its a killer most guys say you get night sweats but i get 24hr sweats,looks like i have just got out the shower most the time tbh


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Get on the Tren mate... then you will be in hell.. Im dying here.


well thats your own fault! :laugh:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> X2
> 
> im on the tren lol and its a killer most guys say you get night sweats but i get 24hr sweats,looks like i have just got out the shower most the time tbh


Indeed...

Well at least it gives me that oiled up look when I have my top off 

My partners mum found out I took steroids last night! Interesting :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Indeed...
> 
> Well at least it gives me that oiled up look when I have my top off
> 
> My partners mum found out I took steroids last night! Interesting :whistling:


yeah i get the oiled up look but it doesnt feel great lol,

partners mum jeese how did she take it mate??

mine would have called the police,told her to leave me, etc etc


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> yeah i get the oiled up look but it doesnt feel great lol,
> 
> partners mum jeese how did she take it mate??
> 
> mine would have called the police,told her to leave me, etc etc





Gainer said:


> What was the response?! You in the dog house with her?!


Well cut a long story short I poppped over last night brefily (literally 5-10mins for a drink after the gym (fruit juice) I needed the sugar) The mum had a friend over who hadnt seen me for about a year..

After I left she mentioned to my GF how much bigger I had got and whether I was on steroids and my GF laughed and said yeah its pretty obvious isnt it! Her mum was shocked as she never knew but didn't say a lot??

Went well seeing as her mum went mad when I took a tub of protein powder round there :lol:


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Character building for you mate! How much longer you got to go?


Just started my 5th week. Another 5 to go..


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Well cut a long story short I poppped over last night brefily (literally 5-10mins for a drink after the gym (fruit juice) I needed the sugar) The mum had a friend over who hadnt seen me for about a year..
> 
> After I left she mentioned to my GF how much bigger I had got and whether I was on steroids and my GF laughed and said yeah its pretty obvious isnt it! Her mum was shocked as she never knew but didn't say a lot??
> 
> Went well seeing as her mum went mad when I took a tub of protein powder round there :lol:


 looks like its going to be fine then mate lol i would have said to the missis "wtf did you say that for woman lol"

at least you dont have to worry about secrets mate and that must be nicer then having to lie:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> looks like its going to be fine then mate lol i would have said to the missis "wtf did you say that for woman lol"
> 
> at least you dont have to worry about secrets mate and that must be nicer then having to lie:thumbup1:


Yeah I did have a moan at her last night as she knew I didnt want her knowing.. Purely for the fact they wouldnt understand..

Classic line she said "So when he comes off them will his muscle turn to fat" :lol: :lol: :lol:

That made me laugh.. - No ill just get fat from all the food and prob lose my muscle! :laugh:

Only thing im concerned about is she may think I do tablets.. but really does she want to know I inject my butt :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Yeah I did have a moan at her last night as she knew I didnt want her knowing.. Purely for the fact they wouldnt understand..
> 
> Classic line she said "So when he comes off them will his muscle turn to fat" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That made me laugh.. - No ill just get fat from all the food and prob lose my muscle! :laugh:
> 
> Only thing im concerned about is she may think I do tablets.. but really does she want to know I inject my butt :thumb:


yeah maybe best she doesnt know you inject lol, most my mates that dont go to the gym only think im on orals as i learnt my lesson when i told a couple of so called good friends i injected, there reaction was to look at me as though i was a heroin addict and then just sneered at it so i just cant be bothered with the hassle now and tend to just tell people its all protien:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> yeah maybe best she doesnt know you inject lol, most my mates that dont go to the gym only think im on orals as i learnt my lesson when i told a couple of so called good friends i injected, there reaction was to look at me as though i was a heroin addict and then just sneered at it so i just cant be bothered with the hassle now and tend to just tell people its all protien:thumbup1:


All my mates are fine with me doing it and to be honest its had a knock on affect and now a few are eager beavers like myself!!

Id love myents to know but thats nevr going to happen as It would break their hearts I know it.


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> All my mates are fine with me doing it and to be honest its had a knock on affect and now a few are eager beavers like myself!!
> 
> Id love myents to know but thats nevr going to happen as It would break their hearts I know it.


 i know what your saying mine would have a nervous breakdown as they would only look at it from a worried/negative point of view and then life would just be far to difficult tbh, i hate having to hide it from them but its for there own good and mine imo as they would never just look at it from the point of view hes old enough to make his own dicisions and knows what hes doing, they would be more like omg hes gonna die:lol:


----------



## Goose

ryoken said:


> i know what your saying mine would have a nervous breakdown as they would only look at it from a worried/negative point of view and then life would just be far to difficult tbh, i hate having to hide it from them but its for there own good and mine imo as they would never just look at it from the point of view hes old enough to make his own dicisions and knows what hes doing, they would be more like omg hes gonna die:lol:


yeah they would see me as a drug addict and along the same lines of say someone who does heroine.

Its ironic because I have mates who are coppers and their dads do it and there so open about it all..

saying that the son did give his brother a siht present for his birthday... Literally! :lol: he shat in a chocolate box, put a ribbon around it and gave it to him! he opened the ribbon with his teeth as it was tight and threw it on the floor complaining it smelt of bum :laugh:

I'll have the find the clip later as they video recorded him and put it on youtube


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> yeah they would see me as a drug addict and along the same lines of say someone who does heroine.
> 
> Its ironic because I have mates who are coppers and their dads do it and there so open about it all..
> 
> saying that the son did give his brother a siht present for his birthday... Literally! :lol: he shat in a chocolate box, put a ribbon around it and gave it to him! he opened the ribbon with his teeth as it was tight and threw it on the floor complaining it smelt of bum :laugh:
> 
> I'll have the find the clip later as they video recorded him and put it on youtube


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

thats quality and sick all at the same time lmao


----------



## robisco11

yeh mate!!! being a gold member looks fcking sexy on me!!


----------



## Goose

:ban:


----------



## solidcecil

:ban:


----------



## robisco11

cnuts!


----------



## Rickski

Welcome to GOLDLAND Rob


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Welcome to GOLDLAND Rob


yeh, from the looks of it, theres a bit of jealousy floating round regarding us GOLDS...... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Rickski

Goose said:


> All my mates are fine with me doing it and to be honest its had a knock on affect and now a few are eager beavers like myself!!
> 
> Id love myents to know but thats nevr going to happen as It would break their hearts I know it.


I always say I have done them in the past but not at the moment type of thing in truth it amounts to the same but people seem to deal with the past as kind of ok, and I am not lying if somebody asks me on Tuesday and I shot em Monday then it is true:laugh: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Goose

CVNTS

LOL


----------



## Rickski

ryoken said:


> I know that feeling im sweating like mad and just feel fvcked tbh


Drove to work the other day at just after 5pm, i have to wear a blue long sleeved collared shirt, after getting out of the car only my collar and cuffs were dry, ****ed wet through.


----------



## nobody

35 degrees in the back garden  could really do with some thunder storms tho.


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon ladies and gents!


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All.. Everyone Good?


----------



## nobody

<-------- eating Ben and Jerrys Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice Cream


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone hows we?

iv just watched a week in the dungeon again and now feel to go gym!


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah sitting in living room with fan going - lush nice n cool


----------



## robisco11

a week in the dungeon?

is that the Dugdale one where Yates pretty much reduces the guy to tears?


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> yeah sitting in living room with fan going - lush nice n cool


ah wish i had a fan!



robisco11 said:


> a week in the dungeon?
> 
> is that the Dugdale one where Yates pretty much reduces the guy to tears?


and yeah thats the one lol!

makes me laugh when hes telling him hes doing back cable row wrong! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello friends


----------



## solidcecil

hey buddy


----------



## robisco11

alrite fella!


----------



## Dsahna

Hows things solid


----------



## bowen86

hey all!

fu(king boiling in work! hummidity ahhhhhhhhhhh

im melting


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Hows things solid


im good thanks mate you?


----------



## Dsahna

Ok rob ,you mate


----------



## Dsahna

Im good lads


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Ok rob ,you mate


aye not too bad thanks.


----------



## IanStu

far too hot I hate it...its making me grumpy!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> far too hot I hate it...its making me grumpy!


your grumpy enough already!


----------



## Rickski

Alright, Dsahna, Cecil, Ian and whoom ever I missed, you all good.


----------



## Rickski

Sorry and Rob and Bowen!!!!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> your grumpy enough already!


hey I'm normaly a little ray of sunshine...anyway a quick update on my belly problem...in the cold light of day it doesnt look as bad...I think I may have over reacted...but will be monitoring the situation closely!


----------



## Dsahna

Okay rick mate:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Ahoi hoi!

Just back from the gym and my journal


----------



## IanStu

hey rick...do you like the heat?


----------



## Jem

Hello Im back anyone missed me ???

Fook Ricks - nice avvi !


----------



## Rickski

hi Mat how's it going mate, ah you have a journal i must check it out cool.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Hello Im back anyone missed me ???
> 
> Fook Ricks - nice avvi !


yes I missed them...I mean you.....where u been


----------



## Jem

ooh I been hospital poorly moi !

okay now though

but do I get sympathy ???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ooh I been hospital poorly moi !
> 
> okay now though
> 
> but do I get sympathy ???


Hospital...nothing serious was it...hope your OK...sympathy reps on there way to speed your recovery!


----------



## Jem

Thanks Ian ....no-body else missed me???? oooh what did I do wrong????

so what have I missed anything exciting .....pray tell

Got the all clear for the moment - 6 months go back again - fingers crossed !


----------



## M_at

Good ta - another good session today - 3 PBs after yesterday's 4 

Got some interesting news today at work - they want to reduce head count! Not sure how I feel about it right now!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ooh I been hospital poorly moi !
> 
> okay now though
> 
> but do I get sympathy ???


awww didums :wub:

you better now babe?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Thanks Ian ....no-body else missed me???? oooh what did I do wrong????
> 
> so what have I missed anything exciting .....pray tell
> 
> Got the all clear for the moment - 6 months go back again - fingers crossed !


well my internet at work is bust so I havent been on much for a few days....so obviously the thread died!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> awww didums :wub:
> 
> you better now babe?


Good wubs !!! that's what I like !

yes better now thanks - not that you made me dinner or anything :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *not that you made me dinner or anything* :confused1:


I could put you a bun the oven.... :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Good wubs !!! that's what I like !
> 
> yes better now thanks - not that you made me dinner or anything :confused1:


yeah i did! you was late so i had to give it to the illegals in the loft


----------



## Rickski

Thanks Jems, where have you been??????

Ian this foooking heat is kiliing me man aarrggghhhhh.


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I could put you a bun the oven.... :thumb:


I'll bet - you have plenty of experience in that particular culinary skill ....



solidcecil said:


> yeah i did! you was late so i had to give it to the illegals in the loft


I thought they were looking bulky - fook - my wholegrain rice ......going to see if any left .........and my cheat day Oreos better still be in the back of the cupboard:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Thanks Jems, where have you been??????
> 
> Ian this foooking heat is kiliing me man aarrggghhhhh.


I had a med procedure but ok now ....loving the heat but was a bit dizzy in the gym today


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I thought they were looking bulky - fook - my wholegrain rice ......going to see if any left .........and my cheat day Oreos better still be in the back of the cupboard:whistling:


yeah well they were moaning a bit!

and dont worry about the oreos there too nutricious for them! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

bugger..gotta go and pick up one of my sprogs...back later...cheery


----------



## Dsahna

M_at said:


> Ahoi hoi!
> 
> Just back from the gym and my journal


X2 mate jus done benches ,at home though mate


----------



## Jem

been to work cecil ? still not sorted ? progress any ?


----------



## Jem

Spider man !


----------



## solidcecil

iv just decided im going to have a cheat meal tonight havent had one for a while!

a pizza and some chicken strips i think


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Thanks Ian ....no-body else missed me???? oooh what did I do wrong????
> 
> so what have I missed anything exciting .....pray tell
> 
> Got the all clear for the moment - 6 months go back again - fingers crossed !


I missed you mate


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> been to work cecil ? still not sorted ? progress any ?


na got work tomorrow,fri and a bit on sat but thats it at the moment


----------



## Jem

Glad to hear it big boy

Erm cecil do you think they will manage to give you more than a couple of minutes this time ? is it with the same agency ? if you are claiming benefit doesnt that knacker it up when they mess you about ?

Enjoy the cheat - I just had quark with oats - woohoo ...not


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> I missed you mate


If I cannot find evidence of you pining for me in the thread then you are in for it !!! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Glad to hear it big boy
> 
> Erm cecil do you think they will manage to give you more than a couple of minutes this time ? is it with the same agency ? if you are claiming benefit doesnt that knacker it up when they mess you about ?
> 
> Enjoy the cheat - I just had quark with oats - woohoo ...not


na this is with my old boss so its alright.

and nah i dont get benifits so its alright.

yeah looking forward to it now yummy :thumb:


----------



## nobody

<--- eating a lamb kebab with lots of chilli sauce and mayonaise


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> If I cannot find evidence of you pining for me in the thread then you are in for it !!! :lol:


Lol mate i kept it bottled up inside ......honest hun:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

nobody said:


> <--- eating a lamb kebab with lots of chilli sauce and mayonaise


Veery nice mate


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Lol mate i kept it bottled up inside ......honest hun:thumbup1:


is that why you was saying 'oh isnt it much better without Jem'

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

nobody said:


> <--- eating a lamb kebab with lots of chilli sauce and mayonaise


Mayo :blink: :no: :crying: I love mayo on everything ............



Dsahna said:


> Lol mate i kept it bottled up inside ......honest hun:thumbup1:


Hmm you are admitting you have not once voiced your dismay :confused1: :whistling:  I knew it :cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> is that why you was saying 'oh isnt it much better without Jem'
> 
> :whistling:


pmsl stirrer !!!

I bet someone was though !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Evening gents (yes Jem too)


----------



## Dsahna

Ffs cecil mate you dont know what shes like sshhhh


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Evening gents (yes Jem too)


always happy to be one of the boys :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Ffs cecil mate you dont know what shes like sshhhh


haha oh he does I have made him weep !


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> Evening gents (yes Jem too)


Hello


----------



## Jem

is that it ???


----------



## M_at

Evening MR WRT


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Ffs cecil mate you dont know what shes like sshhhh





Jem said:


> haha oh he does I have made him weep !


yeah i have felt her wraft a few times! :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

hey tommy boy. you good?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah i have felt her wraft a few times! :laugh:


you may have felt my wrath - not sure about me rafts though - do you mean my life buoys ??? :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> is that it ???


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> hey tommy boy. you good?


who is tommy - I cannot see him??? Does he hate me and thus have me on ignore or is this your invisible friend :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :whistling:


what can I say - I am demanding and hard to please :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> you may have felt my wrath - not sure about me rafts though - do you mean my life buoys ??? :lol:


yep felt it all :laugh:



Jem said:


> who is tommy - I cannot see him??? Does he hate me and thus have me on ignore or is this your invisible friend :confused1:


and i mean WRT silly!


----------



## Jem

ooooh stoopid moi !

Guess what - I am getting a new car !!!! cannot wait - have bashed the life out of the old one

and I am going on hols in 6 weeks .......hooray


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ooooh stoopid moi !
> 
> Guess what - I am getting a new car !!!! cannot wait - have bashed the life out of the old one
> 
> and I am going on hols in 6 weeks .......hooray


wow, what car you getting?

and why is this the first iv heard of this holiday! were was my invite


----------



## hamsternuts

ford ka, pink


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> wow, what car you getting?
> 
> and why is this the first iv heard of this holiday! were was my invite


I have a big suitcase so you can pop in that - customs will never notice - remember how we smuggled the chinese in ?

and not sure -dont deserve mega expensive one though - I will bash it whenst reversing - usually into gatepost or wall - either/or/and .....was looking at another Golf or MG - want Honda Civic - cannot afford it :cursing:


----------



## Jem

hamsternuts said:


> ford ka, pink


grrrrr what a beast of a car !!!!


----------



## Jem

hamsternuts said:


> ford ka, pink


if I was a car - is that what I would be then ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> ooooh stoopid moi !
> 
> Guess what - I am getting a new car !!!! cannot wait - have bashed the life out of the old one
> 
> and I am going on hols in 6 weeks .......hooray


OOh cool

Where are you going?

x


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Jem said:


> I have a big suitcase so you can pop in that - customs will never notice - remember how we smuggled the chinese in ?
> 
> and not sure -dont deserve mega expensive one though - I will bash it whenst reversing - usually into gatepost or wall - either/or/and .....was looking at another Golf or MG - want Honda Civic - cannot afford it :cursing:


Golfs are ugly and slow.

Go for a 3 door new shape Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I have a big suitcase so you can pop in that - customs will never notice - remember how we smuggled the chinese in ?
> 
> and not sure -dont deserve mega expensive one though - I will bash it whenst reversing - usually into gatepost or wall - either/or/and .....was looking at another Golf or MG - want Honda Civic - cannot afford it :cursing:


yeah sounds good, will have to be a bloody big suitcase seen as im so massive and all! 

and yeah sounds good get a nice golf! just dont lock yourself out of this one!


----------



## Jem

HI WA !!! Looking hot darling - as always - how come you have such good shots - sultry and angled and professional looking and and and all that ?????

Hmm - not sure - think Cyprus or Greece but if can find Mexico cheap enough will go there - more swine flu in Mids than in Mexico at the moment so what the hell

Anything all inclusive !!

2 weeks of oooh sun, sea and diet coke


----------



## Jem

VXR-Lovely said:


> Golfs are ugly and slow.
> 
> Go for a 3 door new shape Vauxhall Astra.


Oi Ben - [yes I know your name too] Golfs are cool - I love 'em - astras just not doing it for me hun !



solidcecil said:


> yeah sounds good, will have to be a bloody big suitcase seen as im so massive and all!
> 
> and yeah sounds good get a nice golf! just dont lock yourself out of this one!


hmmm new technology should hopefully prevent this I think ? could be wrong though ....


----------



## VXR-Lovely

solidcecil said:


> yeah sounds good, will have to be a bloody big suitcase seen as im so massive and all!
> 
> and yeah sounds good get a nice golf! just dont lock yourself out of this one!


Traitor!

Golfs are evil lol.

:lol: Astra's and Focus' > Golf's


----------



## VXR-Lovely

you crazy, Golfs look old and ugly,

They are much more expensive for what you get

and they are slow, not sure why they are liked so much..

And since when you know my name? :ban:


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Traitor!
> 
> Golfs are evil lol.
> 
> :lol: Astra's and Focus' > Golf's


na i quite like golfs.

plus jem is better looking than you! :tongue:


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> na i quite like golfs.
> 
> plus jem is better looking than you! :tongue:


Agreed :whistling:


----------



## Jem

VXR-Lovely said:


> you crazy, Golfs look old and ugly,
> 
> They are much more expensive for what you get
> 
> and they are slow, not sure why they are liked so much..
> 
> And since when you know my name? :ban:


ahem ???? you want me banned ?????

I will set my boys on you .........

wanna fight ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> HI WA !!! Looking hot darling - as always - how come you have such good shots - sultry and angled and professional looking and and and all that ?????
> 
> Hmm - not sure - think Cyprus or Greece but if can find Mexico cheap enough will go there - more swine flu in Mids than in Mexico at the moment so what the hell
> 
> Anything all inclusive !!
> 
> 2 weeks of oooh sun, sea and diet coke


Sultry!! Haha you are having a giggle! They are just lucky ones, the last one was taken on webcam this one is just a cropped version of one of my calender pics.

You lucky thing, I hope you have a fantastic time, they all sound like good options to be honest!


----------



## Jem

oh good idea I will use some of my calendar pics - why didnt I think of that ?


----------



## solidcecil

my large bbq pizza, chicken strips and brownies have just turned up! :thumb:


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> my large bbq pizza, chicken strips and brownies have just turned up! :thumb:


That'll be Dominos then :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> That'll be Dominos then :bounce:


yup!


----------



## M_at

1 personal pizza, 1 chicken kickers, 1 chicken strippers - that's my cheat meal


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> oh good idea I will use some of my calendar pics - why didnt I think of that ?


I took them myself, on timer aand at around 2am :lol:



M_at said:


> 1 personal pizza, 1 chicken kickers, 1 chicken strippers - that's my cheat meal


Yummy yummy yum yum!!


----------



## solidcecil

half my tooth has just fallen out! SH*T!


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> half my tooth has just fallen out! SH*T!


What tooth?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> half my tooth has just fallen out! SH*T!


Oh no!!


----------



## solidcecil

its lik 5th one from the middle bottom left! and it feels like the rest is loose aswel now!


----------



## WRT

How did that happen gorgeous?


----------



## M_at

Yeah but you're still young - it's a baby tooth right?


----------



## solidcecil

i dont know how it happened just eating my pizza then just crunched on it! urgh!

and haha very funny mat you old fart!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening all, jesus i just come back from the gym had a good session weighed and I am under 12 stone whoohoo and did a pb on leg press . How is everyone coping with the heat?


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Evening all, jesus i just come back from the gym had a good session weighed and I am under 12 stone whoohoo and did a pb on leg press . How is everyone coping with the heat?


Betty swallocks, that's how I'm coping! Puked after legs last night and was soaked through after training at 9 at night, **** training through the day!


----------



## Jem

haha cecil loosing teeth - too many cheats for you !!!

M_at reps for baby teeth comment x funny !


----------



## skd

Bettyboo said:


> Evening all, jesus i just come back from the gym had a good session weighed and I am under 12 stone whoohoo and did a pb on leg press . How is everyone coping with the heat?


i had an absolute mental back workout tonight, sweated like a pig, tore the weights up like a madman.


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> haha cecil loosing teeth - too many cheats for you !!!
> 
> M_at reps for baby teeth comment x funny !


thanks for the sympahy, and thats the first cheat in ages achuly!


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## WRT

Howiieee said:


> Evening all


Evening mate!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gainer said:


> Haha! That sucks Cecil!... You finished ure food though right!?
> 
> Beast of a shoulder session this morning,
> 
> One of the advantage of training at 6.30 in the morning is I can stay away from the big heat! id die now training during the day!


I was training at 9 in the morning and that was far too hot, so changed to 7 in the evening and its much cooler well a bit lol

PS hello Howie


----------



## solidcecil

hey howhow

you good?


----------



## Howe

WRT said:


> Evening mate!


Hey mate. You good?



solidcecil said:


> hey howhow
> 
> you good?


Hey solidcecil. Yeah you?


----------



## solidcecil

good yeah im alright mate.

you up to much?


----------



## M_at

alright - I thought you just lost a tooth?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> good yeah im alright mate.
> 
> you up to much?


Good! 

Not alot to be honest, just watching abit telly. You?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> alright - I thought you just lost a tooth?


yeah as alright as i can be, seen as though im now gappy!:laugh:



Howiieee said:


> Good!
> 
> Not alot to be honest, just watching abit telly. You?


cool yeah just watching ugly betty (dont laugh)


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> yeah as alright as i can be, seen as though im now gappy!:laugh:
> 
> cool yeah just watching ugly betty (dont laugh)


How you loose tooth?

Fair enough. Not might type of program :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah *just watching ugly betty* (dont laugh)


Mega hyper super gay :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

I see half ya teeth dropped out tonight cecil......suits me fine....your teeth only get in the way anyway...


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy people


----------



## solidcecil

yeah howhow half my tooth fell out!

and ian its not that gay.i only watched one eppisode because i couldnt find the remote and now iv got quite engrosed in it!


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Howdy people


Evening mate. You ok?


----------



## IanStu

Hi Dsahna...Hi Howsa...still to hot for me....hate it


----------



## solidcecil

hey dsah mate you good?


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks lads yer im sound thanks


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Thanks lads yer im sound thanks


just watched your new vid mate...you're a strong bugger aint ya....like the trousers too...always best to leave the zip open...in case of emergencies


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening dshana and Ian


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Evening dshana and Ian


Hi betty


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Thanks lads yer im sound thanks


Good


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> just watched your new vid mate...you're a strong bugger aint
> 
> Evening betty mate ,and ian thanks for watching mate my zip broke yesterday lol .ive no dignity


----------



## ragahav

Hello all...just dropping in to say hi .. my exam result is out and I performed great .. . I am leaving my work and this place tomorrow...been busy with winding up stuff at work and follow up with universities .. I will be heading to home from here now then I will start making preparations for my Visa and other univ stuff .. will be very busy in coming weeks ..will try to drop in here every now and then ...miss you all ..Ian nice avvy ..

Jem,claire, rob ,dave,solid, ricks, GB and other not so frequent members ... I hope every one of you is fine .. gotta go now . by ..miss ya' all


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> Hello all...just dropping in to say hi .. my exam result is out and I performed great .. . I am leaving my work and this place tomorrow...been busy with winding up stuff at work and follow up with universities .. I will be heading to home from here now then I will start making preparations for my Visa and other univ stuff .. will be very busy in coming weeks ..will try to drop in here every now and then ...miss you all ..Ian nice avvy ..
> 
> Jem,claire, rob ,dave,solid, ricks, GB and other not so frequent members ... I hope every one of you is fine .. gotta go now . by ..miss ya' all


Hey stranger...sounds like you're realy busy mate...good to hear from you mate


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Good


 :beer:


----------



## solidcecil

night people


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> night people


Night mate...I'm off too folks...sleep well people


----------



## Dsahna

See you mate


----------



## Howe

Night Ian and SolidCecil.


----------



## Howe

Doing much Dsahna.


----------



## Dsahna

Night ian and howzer mate


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Doing much Dsahna.


Sorry howzer mate lol absolutley nowt


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Sorry howzer mate lol absolutley nowt


  . I'm watching Fastest Indian, think its called.


----------



## Dsahna

Well mate ill speak to you all and get to know you better tomorrow night howz


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Well mate ill speak to you all and get to know you better tomorrow night howz


Night mate. Sleep well.


----------



## Dsahna

Ps never heard of fastest indian,hope its good pal.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Ps never heard of fastest indian,hope its good pal.


Its about a moterbike.


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Ian and cecil x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

Please can all note the silly o'clock hour I am posting at, I'm at the bus station at Stansted, this little lady has been up since 3 - and on a bus since 4.

Can all fingers and toes pleased be crossed in my honour I have an interview at 10!!

Anyway hope all is well with you guys and that today is another scorcher!


----------



## M_at

I've crossed fingers and tied a knot in stuff for ya - good luck!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

M_at said:


> I've crossed fingers and tied a knot in stuff for ya - good luck!


Haha - tied a knott in stuff, thanks x


----------



## Dsahna

Havent yet spoke amazon but all the best


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks Dsahna!


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

everythings crossed here!! good luck!


----------



## solidcecil

morning all.

and good luck WA!


----------



## Jem

good luck WA - sun is shining on you today xxx

morning all !


----------



## solidcecil

heya hunn.

you alright?

and weres my breakfast?


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Please can all note the silly o'clock hour I am posting at, I'm at the bus station at Stansted, this little lady has been up since 3 - and on a bus since 4.
> 
> Can all fingers and toes pleased be crossed in my honour I have an interview at 10!!
> 
> Anyway hope all is well with you guys and that today is another scorcher!


Fingers crossed for you. Hope it all goes smoothly chick!!

All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good Luck WA, go show em girl. Fingers crossed for you.

Morning Jem, Dsahna. Goose Cecil, Rob and anyone else I have missed x


----------



## solidcecil

alright betty hows you?


----------



## robisco11

morning jem, cecil, goose, betty, everyone good?

another scorcher today by the looks of it!!


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> morning jem, cecil, goose, betty, everyone good?
> 
> another scorcher today by the looks of it!!


morning mate.

you alright?

yeah its supposted to be the hotest yet today.


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> morning mate.
> 
> you alright?
> 
> yeah its supposted to be the hotest yet today.


aye not too bad thanks. I hope it isnt too hot, trainings a nightmare!


----------



## Goose

Bettyboo said:


> Good Luck WA, go show em girl. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Morning Jem, Dsahna. Goose Cecil, Rob and anyone else I have missed x


Good Morning!


----------



## solidcecil

cool

yeah i know i got back later aswel which is a heavy one, so nice and sweaty me thinks


----------



## Bettyboo

Thinking about going for a run or tidying my sons bedroom (its a blady tip) - going gym tonight its cooler.


----------



## solidcecil

sounds like you got a fun day planned betty :lol:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> heya hunn.
> 
> you alright?
> 
> and weres my breakfast?


just put it out - fed the imms as well !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> just put it out - fed the imms as well !


kk make it healvy as i dont want anymore teeth falling out :laugh:

and yeah alright they were moaning a bit last night


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> kk make it healvy as i dont want anymore teeth falling out :laugh:
> 
> and yeah alright they were moaning a bit last night


ah you poor thing - is your mouth ok ? where is the tooth gone from?

and yes I think they were a bit hot up there it is insulated so I gave them a bowl of water too !

PM incoming for you ...


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> aye not too bad thanks. I hope it isnt too hot, trainings a nightmare!


morning babes you snuck in - how are you ??? missed me ?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> ah you poor thing - is your mouth ok ? where is the tooth gone from?
> 
> and yes I think they were a bit hot up there it is insulated so I gave them a bowl of water too !
> 
> PM incoming for you ...


its like more towards the back so its not noticble just anoying, keep stabbing my tongue.

yeah but there used to the heat, you cant give them too many treats!

yeah k i cant wait

x


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> morning babes you snuck in - how are you ??? missed me ?


that is because im like a ninja jem h34r: !

either that or you chose to ignore me, i like to think thats not true though?

im good thanks, how about you?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> its like more towards the back so its not noticble just anoying, keep stabbing my tongue.
> 
> yeah but there used to the heat, you cant give them too many treats!
> 
> yeah k i cant wait
> 
> x


sent darling !



robisco11 said:


> that is because im like a ninja jem h34r: !
> 
> either that or you chose to ignore me, i like to think thats not true though?
> 
> im good thanks, how about you?


PMed sugar pie !!!


----------



## Goose

Neeed fooooooooooood


----------



## solidcecil

eat then goose! thats why your not putting on weight!


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:



> eat then goose! thats why your not putting on weight!


Well i've already eaten 1,500 calories already this morning :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

is that it!

iv eaten 9000kals so far and iv only had 12 of my 80 meals so far today.


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> is that it!
> 
> iv eaten 9000kals so far and iv only had 12 of my 80 meals so far today.


No wonder your so hench then!! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Goose you skinny runt - put any weight on yet this morning !!!!


----------



## Jem

How have you consumed 1500 already ? that is like my entire day Goose !!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Goose you skinny runt - put any weight on yet this morning !!!!


I'm trying!!! :cursing:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> How have you consumed 1500 already ? that is like my entire day Goose !!!


Well quite easily when it consists of cereal, shakes, fruit, bacon sandwiches and jaffa cakes :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Just had to make an appointment to get jabbed in the ****. 12 weeks goes so fast... im not looking forward to that blady needle!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> How have you consumed 1500 already ? that is like my entire day Goose !!!


x2 think mine might even be less


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Well quite easily when it consists of cereal, shakes, fruit, bacon sandwiches and jaffa cakes :thumb:


OMG .........I want an appetite too :laugh:

Mind you I stopped training for a couple of days and all I wanted to do was eat carbs .....it was awful - I ate so much sh!t

back on diet now though - feels so much better - stomach has flattened out again - no more carb bloating for me thanks v much !

xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> x2 think mine might even be less


I cannot train very well on less than this ! esp cardio - it makes me starvinmarvin


----------



## solidcecil

i love carbs! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

iv just hit 1500 !!


----------



## Goose

Go Rob :bounce:


----------



## Jem

well they dont do much for the old 6 pack do they russ ?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> iv just hit 1500 !!


I have had 500 - and that is high for me !


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> Go Rob :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well they dont do much for the old 6 pack do they russ ?


who wants abs at the expensive of 22 inch pythons :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

robisco11 said:


> who wants abs at the expensive of 22 inch pythons :thumbup1:


Or a 8 inch python...


----------



## Jem

what are pythons ?


----------



## Dsahna

Im working outside catching the rays  lovely sending a sly post or two lol


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> what are pythons ?


Its a nickname for my penis. :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> Or a 8 inch python...


iv got that, im working on the 22's though....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> well they dont do much for the old 6 pack do they russ ?


there still fine dont worry about that.

i still grate my cheese on them:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Its a nickname for my penis. :laugh:


thought so babes - god its long - I could not cope with it 



robisco11 said:


> iv got that, im working on the 22's though....


Biceps ???? forearms ???

which :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Im working outside catching the rays  lovely sending a sly post or two lol


Morning spider man x



solidcecil said:


> there still fine dont worry about that.
> 
> i still grate my cheese on them:tongue:


glad to hear it babes :laugh: look after it for me purrlease


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> there still fine dont worry about that.
> 
> i still grate my cheese on them:tongue:


you aint got no 22's though....


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> you aint got no 22's though....


yeah i know only 21.5's


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know only 21.5's


 :rockon:


----------



## badger

Morning, how's everyone ? Feeling a tad sorry for myself this morn went to a bbq last night managed to wade my way through bout 15 san miguels and a bottle of sambuca, ouch just starting to feel relatively human again think i need to go smash legs in, throw up then i'll be fine.


----------



## robisco11

badger said:


> Morning, how's everyone ? Feeling a tad sorry for myself this morn went to a bbq last night managed to wade my way through bout 15 san miguels and a bottle of sambuca, ouch just starting to feel relatively human again think i need to go smash legs in, throw up then i'll be fine.


alright pal

legs, on a hangover, in this weather?

rather you than me.....lol


----------



## Jem

pmsl

serves you right ner ner - alcohol - nooooooo never again !


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Had my tattoo done yesterday - got bushido (way of the samurai) down my tricep 

anyway - me n the lads are going on holiday next year but want ideas on wer to go - weve smashed malia n zante so somewer else please guys... ideas?


----------



## stephy

i just realised im a bronze member, so thought id say hello


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had my tattoo done yesterday - got bushido (way of the samurai) down my tricep
> 
> anyway - me n the lads are going on holiday next year but want ideas on wer to go - weve smashed malia n zante so somewer else please guys... ideas?


get a pic of this tat up dave!


----------



## D_MMA

stephy said:


> i just realised im a bronze member, so thought id say hello


Well hello stephy :bounce:

Rob - will do tonight mate


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> i just realised im a bronze member, so thought id say hello


heyy welcome :beer:


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Well hello stephy :bounce:
> 
> Rob - will do tonight mate


good stuff :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Dave ...what about erm....turkey? somewhere like Celis - Hot Blackpool !


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> i just realised im a bronze member, so thought id say hello


alright steph - welcome to bronze !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Dave ...what about erm....turkey? somewhere like Celis - Hot Blackpool !


or just go blackpool

nice n greasey, digusting food, freaks all over the show and a filthy beach, what more could you want?


----------



## robisco11

erm jem and dave, have you not noticed? a certain someone is now a gold member.....


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> or just go blackpool
> 
> nice n greasey, digusting food, freaks all over the show and a filthy beach, what more could you want?


sounds just like heaven


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Jem 

As for blackpool - i live 20minutes from it so no thanks!

thinkin somewhere in greece again i think... but see what comes up


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> erm jem and dave, have you not noticed? a certain someone is now a gold member.....


aboot time too me darlin - and never did you look better ! congrats :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

stephy said:


> i just realised im a bronze member, so thought id say hello


Hey Steph.. Good to have you here.

Rule number 1.

New Members of the Bronze thread must post a picture of themselves :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Dave - Magaluf and Ibiza were good holidays!


----------



## robisco11

Goose said:


> Hey Steph.. Good to have you here.
> 
> Rule number 1.
> 
> New Members of the Bronze thread must post a picture of themselves :thumb:


i heard that was a rule :whistling:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning Jem
> 
> As for blackpool - i live 20minutes from it so no thanks!
> 
> thinkin somewhere in greece again i think... but see what comes up


Yeah if you can wait till last minute then do so - I found 5* Kenya All inclusive for £429 pp for 2 feckin weeks - was leaving today and could not do it ...................sh!t - you might just get something amazing like that - you and the lads ripping up Kenya .........or getting shot or something ...fun :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had my tattoo done yesterday - got bushido (way of the samurai) down my tricep
> 
> anyway - me n the lads are going on holiday next year but want ideas on wer to go - weve smashed malia n zante so somewer else please guys... ideas?


I have the 7 Bushido virtues on my back (the traditional 7), and way of the warrier also. Good choice!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Goose - Maguluf sounds a good un... iv doen ibiza 4 times so prob wont go back lol.

Jem - Kenya... we'd get shot trust me.


----------



## Jem

Feck me - do you think you could make it bigger Betty ? cant quite see it pmsl


----------



## Bettyboo

oops $hit that went a bit wrong, dont knwo what happened there


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning Goose - Maguluf sounds a good un... iv doen ibiza 4 times so prob wont go back lol.
> 
> Jem - Kenya... we'd get shot trust me.


yep I know Dave ................not that I am encouraging this at all ....would have been funny to imagine you getting chased through the jungle though :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yep I know Dave ................not that I am encouraging this at all ....would have been funny to imagine you getting chased through the jungle though :whistling:  :whistling:


kenya doesnt have a jungle?


----------



## Jem

well it should !

OMFG what a muppet I am pmsl

I took history not geography lmao


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well it should !
> 
> OMFG what a muppet I am pmsl


i know what you meant....i think


----------



## Jem

Bimbo alert !!


----------



## badger

robisco11 said:


> alright pal
> 
> legs, on a hangover, in this weather?
> 
> rather you than me.....lol


Used to do legs on a sun morning so well used to stinking hangover/stopping to spew half way through



Jem said:


> pmsl
> 
> serves you right ner ner - alcohol - nooooooo never again !


 Should have known not get any sympathy out of you young lady, whats with the drinking ban ? did you get yourself barred for stomping up and down broad st the last time.


----------



## D_MMA

mint tattoo betty. samurai to samurai lol.

The 7 virtues are my next one but aligned vertically and down my left ribs...


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Used to do legs on a sun morning so well used to stinking hangover/stopping to spew half way through
> 
> Should have known not get any sympathy out of you young lady, whats with the drinking ban ? did you get yourself barred for stomping up and down broad st the last time.


No I just scared everyone I think ...I had the whole of the main rd to myself from what I have been told ......

and erm champers just stops me training and makes me eat carbs .......tell you what though - it also makes me extremely randy

forgot what that felt like since coming off MT2 !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

does no-one like my new avvy - I think I have made great progress .......


----------



## D_MMA

care to join me for a bottle of moet Jem?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> does no-one like my new avvy - I think I have made great progress .......


your looking leaner in the face.....and slightly more pointed which is worrying, ...


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> care to join me for a bottle of moet Jem?


 :lol: :lol::lolont tempt me ....pop some strawberries into the deal and Im defeated :whistling:



robisco11 said:


> your looking leaner in the face.....and slightly more pointed which is worrying, ...


Actually - that is not too far from the truth ....:laugh:


----------



## badger

you sure you should be doing that much test it's given you a how can i put this.... cough.... some facial hair :whistling:


----------



## Jem

oooh is it noticeable - I thought I Jolened it all ......


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:



> oooh is it noticeable - I thought I Jolened it all ......


 ffs woman time for a shave i think jeese thats ruff:lol: :lol:

definatly pushing me towards serious man love now wheres Ian and cecil:ban:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> ffs woman time for a shave i think jeese thats ruff:lol: :lol:
> 
> definatly pushing me towards serious man love now wheres Ian and cecil:ban:


 Ry !!! that is so nasty - there is me thinking that you loved me for my vibrant personality !


----------



## robisco11

Ry your true colours are showing through and they make me sick...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Ry !!! that is so nasty - there is me thinking that you loved me for my vibrant personality !


Vibrant personality:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

lol i do go for personality over looks but this isnt compare the fvcking meerkat is it:lol:

i vote for the old avy back as that ones making me tearfull as i thought you were a right looker:innocent:



robisco11 said:


> Ry your true colours are showing through and they make me sick...


i cant help it i love cecil and Ian they are both fine specimans of real men:lol:


----------



## Jem

PMSL ok cried and changed it ..........


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> PMSL ok cried and changed it ..........


 wow thats much better :wub: :wub: :wub:

Im in wub:bounce: :bounce:

at least i can talk to you now without having to think about beastiality with a meerkat:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> wow thats much better :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Im in wub:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> at least i can talk to you now without having to think about beastiality with a meerkat:lol: :lol:


i quite liked that thought..


----------



## robisco11

seeing as you all have your faces on your avvi i will!!

dont be disheartened though, i was just blessed with the good looks, it doeesnt make me a better person than you..


----------



## Rickski

Morning all how's tricks


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> seeing as you all have your faces on your avvi i will!!
> 
> dont be disheartened though, i was just blessed with the good looks, it doeesnt make me a better person than you..


Lol cecil and ian will be drooling over you mate but dont worry i wont as i am actually 98% straight (2% reserved for my right) :lol: :lol:



Rickski said:


> Morning all how's tricks


morning mate all good at the mo hows you??


----------



## Jem

Funny Rob - erm yes we know you cannot help being a handsome beggar

Hi Ricks - the new and improved Ricks at that ....looking big boy!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> wow thats much better :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Im in wub:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> at least i can talk to you now without having to think about beastiality with a meerkat:lol: :lol:


always best not to do that I find ! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Funny Rob - erm yes we know you cannot help being a handsome beggar
> 
> Hi Ricks - the new and improved Ricks at that ....looking big boy!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Deacon NWales

Can I be a bronze member?? pleeease!


----------



## Jem

it will happen - all good things take time ..........feel free to stay though .........


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> it will happen - all good things take time ..........feel free to stay though .........


 :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Deacon NWales said:


> Can I be a bronze member?? pleeease!


you can stay....if you rep me


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> always best not to do that I find ! :thumb:


 definatly better to dream of love making with the real person i think:bounce: :bounce:

that said obviously i dont dream of you Jem as im a good boy but was just pointing out the facts of course:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## badger

Rickski said:


> Morning all how's tricks


alright Ricks, new avi looks well, looks like you've put some more timber on.


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> definatly better to dream of love making with the real person i think:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> that said obviously i dont dream of you Jem as im a good boy but was just pointing out the facts of course:whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I will not comment on that one then :whistling: it would only spoil my fantasy ...........you, your pool..........me, a pony............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> definatly better to dream of love making with the real person i think:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> that said obviously i dont dream of you Jem as im a good boy but was just pointing out the facts of course:whistling: :whistling:


anyone else think that RY is the king of cheeseball comments?


----------



## stephy

Goose said:


> Hey Steph.. Good to have you here.
> 
> Rule number 1.
> 
> New Members of the Bronze thread must post a picture of themselves :thumb:


 thres pics on my profile thingy! lol


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I will not comment on that one then :whistling: it would only spoil my fantasy ...........you, your pool..........me, a pony............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

ffs i hope you mean a pony as in the naughty feeding of ponies way and not actually a four legged,hugely hung horse as thats gonna be nasty:lol:

but im everything upto the pony comment was working well:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> anyone else think that RY is the king of cheeseball comments?


I am i admit but dont you feel slighlty attracted to me as everyone loves a bit of cheese:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> I am i admit but dont you feel slighlty attracted to me as everyone loves a bit of cheese:thumbup1:


what kinda cheese we talking?


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> what kinda cheese we talking?


Cottage cheese of course ( high in protein) :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Cottage cheese of course ( high in protein) :thumb:


yummmmmy


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ffs i hope you mean a pony as in the naughty feeding of ponies way and not actually a four legged,hugely hung horse as thats gonna be nasty:lol:
> 
> but im everything upto the pony comment was working well:thumb:


 :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Stephy!


----------



## Bettyboo

Goose said:


> Its a nickname for my penis. :laugh:


Thought that was the one eyed snake that my mother always warns me to be carfeul of haha

:whistling:


----------



## Goose

Bettyboo said:


> Thought that was the one eyed snake that my mother always warns me to be carfeul of haha
> 
> :whistling:


Your mother warns you of my winky??



P.s My journal is up :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Goose said:


> Your mother warns you of my winky??
> 
> 
> 
> P.s My journal is up :bounce:


Lol just in general, should I need to be warned of your winky :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Bettyboo said:


> Lol just in general, should I need to be warned of your winky :tongue:


Well when its got hold of something it can get pretty aggressive :innocent:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all! Everyone good?


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all! Everyone good?


afternoon mate im all good how you??


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> afternoon mate im all good how you??


Hi ryoken, Good! :thumbup1: Yeah I'm good cheers!


----------



## robisco11

none of you have visited my journal in a while...

show respect to THE gold member....


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Lol cecil and ian will be drooling over you mate but dont worry i wont as i am actually 9-8% straight


Yes just as I thought :bounce:


----------



## stephy

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Stephy!


 hello bettyboo


----------



## Judas

Hello, how are you all?


----------



## Dsahna

Hey juude


----------



## IanStu

so has anyone done anything fantastic today...I havent...been too hot to function properly


----------



## Dsahna

I know bud jus about to train aswell


----------



## IanStu

yeah I went gym at lunch time..spent most of time stood infront of a fan (the sort that blows air, not the sort that worships me, they have to make appointments) so workout was a bit lacklustre plus my elbow injury is still fcukin up my training so I'm a bit p1ssed off.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Yes just as I thought :bounce:


lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey Ry...how is your facial deformity coming along?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hey Ry...how is your facial deformity coming along?


 its all gone now and im looking all handsome ad lust worthy again well so im told by the big male powerlifters in the gym earlier:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> its all gone now and im looking all handsome ad lust worthy again well so im told by the big male powerlifters in the gym earlier:thumbup1:


LOL...glad to hear it...thought you were gonna have to go around with a bag on ya head


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL...glad to hear it...thought you were gonna have to go around with a bag on ya head


lol i do normally but had to remove it in the gym for health and safety reasons aparently:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello im having a rest day, my **** is hurting from yesterday, gonna train tomorrow and saturday instead. I have been cleaning like a mad women lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hello im having a rest day, my **** is hurting from yesterday, gonna train tomorrow and saturday instead. I have been cleaning like a mad women lol


why is your ar5e hurting??? :confused1:

or do i not want to know:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hello im having a rest day, my **** is hurting from yesterday, gonna train tomorrow and saturday instead. I have been cleaning like a mad women lol


Hope you dont mind me asking...but are your lady bumps real...they look too perfect...thats got nothing to do with anything...just popped into my head


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking...but are your lady bumps real...they look too perfect...thats got nothing to do with anything...just popped into my head


they definatly felt real when i touched them:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> they definatly felt real when i touched them:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


yes but lets face it with all the medication you're on you could have been feeling anything...a couple of hot cross buns would feel good in your delirious state


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes but lets face it with all the medication you're on you could have been feeling anything...a couple of hot cross buns would feel good in your delirious state


this is true, i never thought of that:lol:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to eat...speak later folks


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right I'm off to eat...speak later folks


 cya later mate


----------



## Bettyboo

haha boys, yes they are real.

My ar5e is hurting cause i lifted 220 on leg press then went right on to squats ouch i was supersetting yesterday


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> haha boys, yes they are real.
> 
> My ar5e is hurting cause i lifted 220 on leg press then went right on to squats ouch i was supersetting yesterday


 Im in love thats an impressive leg press and the fact your ar5e is hurting from working out and not snuttyness:thumb:

P.S no dont worry im not gonna pop the question:lol:

i got legs tommorrow and tbh i always suffer serious ar5e ache the days after, quads are ussaully ok as are hams but my glutes always get hammered:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Just off to the gym to do back and tri's, boooh hate back:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

My blady legs hurt usually for about two days after training. Got a question, if anyone can answer it, my veins were popping last night it was disgusting. I have noticed that they pop out/show more lately - anyone know why this is?


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone. hows we?


----------



## Bettyboo

Good thanks yourself?


----------



## M_at

Good ta - how's the tooth?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Good ta - how's the tooth?


cool.

so very anoying! the bit thats left is now realy wobbely! so i think im going to have a gap! :crying:

you train today bro?


----------



## M_at

NAh - today's my rest day - cardio tomorrow.

Going to try and get some in AM and PM.


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> NAh - today's my rest day - cardio tomorrow.
> 
> Going to try and get some in AM and PM.


cool. incase you were intresed i did back and bicep, and got a few new pb's :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil

im fooking bored!!

some one intretain me please!


----------



## M_at

Can someone please entertain cecil as he's PMing me accusing me of being gay and in love with him.

Only one of which is true.


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Can someone please entertain cecil as he's PMing me accusing me of being gay and in love with him.
> 
> Only one of which is true.


i wouldnt do nothing of the sort! who do you think i am? Ian?


----------



## Dsahna

Lol hello people


----------



## Dsahna

Anyone know how amazon got on ?


----------



## solidcecil

hey Dsah. hows you bro?


----------



## Dsahna

Good cecil mate


----------



## solidcecil

cool, whats that about amazon?


----------



## Dsahna

She had a job interview at 10am mate


----------



## solidcecil

oh yeah lol i thought you ment amazon as in amazon.co.uk :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> oh yeah lol i thought you ment amazon as in amazon.co.uk :lol:


JESUS!!! Get with it cecil mate


----------



## solidcecil

im sorry :sad:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol mate it is late thoughand it was kinda funny


----------



## solidcecil

yeah thats it mate


----------



## Dsahna

Youre trainings good mind cecil mate


----------



## solidcecil

cheers mate. yours is great aswel bro, real strong lad.


----------



## Dsahna

My Deadliftings crap though ..ill get better


----------



## solidcecil

yeah whats it at at the moment?

and we all got lifts we ent as good at, like mine is deadlift and any overhead pressing


----------



## Dsahna

I fckin love ohpress but deadlift ....er *cough**cough*140*cough*


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> I fckin love ohpress but deadlift ....er *cough**cough*140*cough*


well i got shoulders tomorrow.

thats alright mate, i was doing 140 about a month ago


----------



## Dsahna

Well shoulders or rest day for me solid this site does keep the motivation going eh mate ...any pbs the morn planned


----------



## VXR-Lovely

He should be getting Pb in miliatry press and shurgs, we both should do lol.

One of the only things im stronger at military press.


----------



## ryoken

evening fellas im too damn hot to sleep at the mo but gonna have to try as got legs tommorrow:bounce: :bounce:

hope your all good


----------



## robisco11

shoulders todayyyyyyy

how is everyone?


----------



## Goose

Morning! I can get on here finally!! been giving me errors


----------



## ryoken

Goose said:


> Morning! I can get on here finally!! been giving me errors


morning mate, yeah it kept saying page error etc when i tried too but seems to be ok now:thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

Wer in goose...go go go go go !


----------



## solidcecil

morning all.

hows we?


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> Wer in goose...go go go go go !


Grab anything you can and lets get the fcuk outta here :lol: !!


----------



## Goose

Cecil - Your sponsored??? :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

You grab his arms..ill grab his ass, run for it!

Morning Solid. we good, u


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> morning all.
> 
> hows we?


morning mate!

better now the sites up and running again lol i was bored stiff before :lol:

Hows you mate?


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Cecil - Your sponsored??? :confused1:


yeah well the site ent set up yet but yeah i am.

and yeah i good thanks everyone, whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Judas

Morning all! Just got my interview dates for my A-levels..Cannot wait for the course to actually start and I have not even had my interview, just spent 52 pounds on books. How are you all?


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> yeah well the site ent set up yet but yeah i am.
> 
> and yeah i good thanks everyone, whats everyone up to today?


Awesome mate well done!


----------



## Jem

Morning was just off to the gym - thought would get an early one in and then the site popped up again ....


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello people, im pi$$ed off cause none of my trousers fit me, they are too big in the waist and hips,(size 12) and i cant get a 10 over my legs fcuk sake. i am gonna have to resort to wearing tracky bottoms out n about today me thinks.

Other than that im good, was putting a wardrobe together last night til 1am that was a mare on me own but managed it. I am training tonight and going to see a puppy in a bit maybe pick it up next week whoo hoo kids will love their mam!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Morning was just off to the gym - thought would get an early one in and then the site popped up again ....


Its not just me then couldnt get on it from about 12 ish last night thought broke me puter lol :whistling:


----------



## Jem

russ what is all that sponsor sh!t darling??? arent the imms paying us enough


----------



## solidcecil

hey hunn. have fun at the gym, whta you doing? cardio? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> russ what is all that sponsor sh!t darling??? arent the imms paying us enough


haha na there not so i had to get sponsered :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> hey hunn. have fun at the gym, whta you doing? cardio? :lol:


oi you trying to get rid of moi - I was going to go and get ready because no work and site was down and found holiday ....so nothing to do ....then the site reappeared so I am here ner ner .........and I am doing leggies actually :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> haha na there not so i had to get sponsered :thumbup1:


congrats mate!! how did that come about?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oi you trying to get rid of moi - I was going to go and get ready because no work and site was down and found holiday ....so nothing to do ....then the site reappeared so I am here ner ner .........and I am doing leggies actually :tongue:


maybe:whistling:

oh were we going on holiday then?

legs on a friday? tutut.


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> congrats mate!! how did that come about?


cheers i just asked them and they said yes:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

russ we are off to sharm el sheikh darling and have booked a trip to cairo as well .....


----------



## Jem

what is wrong with legs on a friday ????


----------



## D_MMA

Jem  mad emy day seein your proper avi again.

got another long day - finished worked at 1am was in for 7.30 this mornign and worign the door again tonight!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> russ we are off to sharm el sheikh darling and have booked a trip to cairo as well .....


never heard of either of them but wouldnt mind going iraq aslong as i was with you! aww



Jem said:


> what is wrong with legs on a friday ????


and now your going to be walking like bambi on ice all weekend!


----------



## IanStu

Jem why have you changed your avi...u know I liked the other one....I'm missing em!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> russ we are off to sharm el sheikh darling and have booked a trip to cairo as well .....


Nice! I did my Scuba Diving qualification there a few years back, in the Red Sea! Loved it..

Bring back some juice darlin


----------



## Goose

solidcecil said:


> never heard of either of them but wouldnt mind going iraq aslong as i was with you! aww


Do you want some pickle with that cheese??? :lol:


----------



## Jem

oooooh love in the thread .....so much love in the room !!!

Goose name it - I will pop into the chemist and get it - they are bound to drag me in off the st anyway saying as I am so fookin 'hench' they will be whispering 'Body builder' all through the alleys .............

Darling russ get your water wings sorted - we are going diving

Ian I had the meerkat on yesterday and every focker complained so just swapped to this - the other one is a bit ...desperate for attention ....perhaps - hence the meerkat ---but I just got called names

Morning Dave chicken - thanks I feel better now ...


----------



## Jem

I looooooove legs day ......the pain is immense and nauseating .....but love how they look afterwards ...


----------



## solidcecil

yeah i love legs but not on a friday!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I looooooove legs day ......the pain is immense and nauseating .....but love how they look afterwards ...


I'm begining to love leg day too...maybe as its just about all I can do at the moment...but I'm sure my calves have grown since I've stopped training upper body.


----------



## Jem

not on the p!ss again tonight are you russ? arent you working tom?


----------



## Bettyboo

Boo well i have resorted to wearing leggings just took a new pic so will put that up in a minute hope i don't scare anyone lol


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I'm begining to love leg day too...maybe as its just about all I can do at the moment...but I'm sure my calves have grown since I've stopped training upper body.


lets have some leg measurements then .....everyone

*runs off to get tape measure*

I'll show you mine if you show me yours .... :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> not on the p!ss again tonight are you russ?


na not tonight, tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> lets have some leg measurements then .....everyone
> 
> *runs off to get tape measure*
> 
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours .... :lol:


just running round work trying to find a measure....not having much success with my little platic ruler!


----------



## Goose

Where you off to tomorrow Cecil?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Boo well i have resorted to wearing leggings just took a new pic so will put that up in a minute hope i don't scare anyone lol


I'm waiting......


----------



## Jem

I am updating my stats on fitday now ....


----------



## solidcecil

Goose said:


> Where you off to tomorrow Cecil?


im just off into town on the lash.


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Where you off to tomorrow Cecil?


really - dont encourage him !


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> off to trot and find a tape!


good boy - winner is person with best measurements as determined by moi - reps !!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> really - dont encourage him !


your coming aswel ent ya?


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> good boy - winner is person with best measurements as determined by moi - reps !!!


what are me messuring? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

oh dont tempt me - I would have a couple of glasses of champers and then be dragging you home by 11 ..........


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> what are me messuring? :confused1:


pmsl keep up - hmmm we always have that problem ....

we are measuring legs

Length

Quads

Calves

Simples !


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> oh dont tempt me - I would have a couple of glasses of champers and then be dragging you home by 11 ..........


oo sounds great! :thumb: come along!



Jem said:


> pmsl keep up - hmmm we always have that problem ....
> 
> we are measuring legs
> 
> Length
> 
> Quads
> 
> Calves
> 
> Simples !


yeah k il find my tape


----------



## solidcecil

Quads - 241/4''

calves - 151/2''

inside leg - 33''


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> Quads - 241/4''
> 
> calves - 151/2''


Leg length ?

29.5 inside leg

21 quads

15 calves

Have lost 2 inches on quads and 1 inch on calves since 22 May - hopefully lost fat and retained the muscle !!!


----------



## D_MMA

Ill send u some money Jem you can bring me some gear back too


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Leg length ?
> 
> 29.5 inside leg
> 
> 21 quads
> 
> 15 calves
> 
> Have lost 2 inches on quads and 1 inch on calves since 22 May - hopefully lost fat and retained the muscle !!!


your calves are only half a inch smaller than mine :sad:


----------



## Goose

Quads 28.. - about 3 months ago.

Calves were 16 - again 3 months ago.

Since then wouldnt say calves have grown but reckon quads have.. My calves WONT GROW :crying:


----------



## Goose

Oh and leg length is 32/33


----------



## D_MMA

ill measure my legs tonight.

i have to buy 38" waist pants (im only a 34" just!) just to fit my legs otherwise its too tight lol


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> your calves are only half a inch smaller than mine :sad:


I know - they are smaller than they were though.....

I can do 170kg calf raises !!! going higher today - I am quite happy with that !



Goose said:


> Quads 28.. - about 3 months ago.
> 
> Nice .....
> 
> Calves were 16 - again 3 months ago.
> 
> Since then wouldnt say calves have grown but reckon quads have.. My calves WONT GROW :crying:





Goose said:


> Oh and leg length is 32/33


How tall are you goose - must be a big boy ?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> ill measure my legs tonight.
> 
> i have to buy 38" waist pants (im only a 34" just!) just to fit my legs otherwise its too tight lol


ah that is such an annoying b*stard thing isnt it ... :cursing:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> How tall are you goose - must be a big boy ?


Not really.. Around 6ft!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I know - they are smaller than they were though.....
> 
> I can do 170kg calf raises !!! going higher today - I am quite happy with that !


we cant have you showing me up!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Not really.. Around 6ft!


was it your inside leg then ? big enough :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Leg length - 33 or so.

Quads -24" half way up

Calves -15" :confused1: :confused1: Buggers just won't grow

Trying something new for calves the last few weeks so hopefully we'll see some increase there :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

I haven't got a tape measure but im a 33 leg, i think its 29 waist (10) 33 around the bust. Sorry bout scary pic lol


----------



## IanStu

well managed to measure calves by wrapping a bit of paper round em and measuring that...looks about 16....cant do anything else as I'd have to take my trousers off in the office, and too many people would would swoon!


----------



## Jem

pmsl everyone has very long legs or they are doing outside not inside leg !!!

Anyone for higher than 16" calves ????


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Leg length - 33 or so.
> 
> Quads -24" half way up
> 
> Calves -15" :confused1: :confused1: Buggers just won't grow
> 
> Trying something new for calves the last few weeks so hopefully we'll see some increase there :thumbup1:


Everyone seems to get stuck on calf growth - what are you doing with them now then???



Gainer said:


> length - 34"
> 
> quads - 25"
> 
> calves - 16"


You are 6 footer as well arent you gainer ?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I haven't got a tape measure but im a 33 leg, i think its 29 waist (10) 33 around the bust. Sorry bout scary pic lol


Betty......I'm missing ya boob pic...didnt recognise you


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> was it your inside leg then ? big enough :lol:


Yes lol I go by the work trousers I have to wear. some are 34 waist 32/33 leg.. some are 36 waist 32/33 leg


----------



## Goose

Well I reckon by calves could be around the 18" mark as I did just try to measure them with my plastic ruler :lol:

Think it could be the tren!


----------



## Jem

oh if we are talking trouser length then I have to buy 31" so I feel a bit better now ....god I thought my legs were really long - I was called Daddy Long Legs at school and here you lot are making me feel like stumpy !


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Well I reckon by calves could be around the 18" mark as I did just try to measure them with my plastic ruler :lol:
> 
> Think it could be the tren!


Fook me they are big ....:laugh:


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Goose your just a big fella all round!


 :lol:

When we say leg length we are talking about the 3rd one are we not? :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

Goose said:


> Well I reckon by calves could be around the 18" mark as I did just try to measure them with my plastic ruler :lol:
> 
> Think it could be the tren!


reckon ill be over 17" too mate gunan ahve a measure tonight or maybe paper then measure with a ruler...


----------



## Jem

Betty your boobs are only 33 ?????

My god - mine are 35 and look much smaller than your new avvi ?

What am I doing wrong .............


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Betty your boobs are only 33 ?????
> 
> My god - mine are 35 and look much smaller than your new avvi ?
> 
> What am I doing wrong .............


your not getting em out enough...they need the air to grow


----------



## Ak_88

Jem said:


> Everyone seems to get stuck on calf growth - what are you doing with them now then???


I put it down to being tall (6ft 1 or 2 or so) and doing swimming during my adolescence (sp) rather than land-based activities, meaning my achilles tendon seems to take the brunt of the load most of the time!

At the moment i'm doing them twice a week - 50 rep sets on leg press/seated raises with a weight i can manage for 15 reps, rest pauses to get to 50. Then drop sets of 20 afterwards.

Get a nice stretch out of it and DOMS every morning after so hopefully it'll work


----------



## Jem

Repped all that I can for legs but spread the love this morning so cannot rep most twice....gotta spread the loving...


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> I put it down to being tall (6ft 1 or 2 or so) and doing swimming during my adolescence (sp) rather than land-based activities, meaning my achilles tendon seems to take the brunt of the load most of the time!
> 
> At the moment i'm doing them twice a week - 50 rep sets on leg press/seated raises with a weight i can manage for 15 reps, rest pauses to get to 50. Then drop sets of 20 afterwards.
> 
> Get a nice stretch out of it and DOMS every morning after so hopefully it'll work


I am doing 30 reps and over with as high as poss [170kg at moment] and never get DOMS so may try this as they seem to have ceased growth although diamond is quite prominent these days ....will add that drop set today perhaps

cheers AK


----------



## Goose

I do heavy 6-10 reps and always get DOMS.. Calves are used to high volume work (walking) so I dont see why you would do high reps personally. But each to their own.


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> I do heavy 6-10 reps and always get DOMS.. Calves are used to high volume work (walking) so I dont see why you would do high reps personally. But each to their own.


Yes I agree...low heavy reps is the way to go for calves


----------



## Ak_88

Jem said:


> I am doing 30 reps and over with as high as poss [170kg at moment] and never get DOMS so may try this as they seem to have ceased growth although diamond is quite prominent these days ....will add that drop set today perhaps
> 
> cheers AK


Pleasure 

I think the problem some have with hitting them properly is getting the stretch and full contraction properly. If you allow the weight to really drop your toes below your heels to feel the stretch and then squeeze the contraction at the top you'll feel them fill with blood.

Where people do reduced movements the achilles tendon will generally just do the work no problem because it's so conditioned to taking your bodyweight day in day out with walking where you don't get a full stretch/shortening cycle from the calf musculature.


----------



## Jem

oh boys ....good thinking ...makes sense ....what do you think AK ?

and erm fresh air --- they will get plenty in Egypt thanks !!!!! although to be fair I am sitting here in sports bra and shorts sweating buckets ! its soo feckin humid


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> r I am sitting here in sports bra and shorts sweating buckets !


we need pics to prove it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Photo Opportunity - Here is a pic of my calves !!!! this is from couple of months back so should be leaner and more prominent now I think...

C'mon let's see them :laugh:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> we need pics to prove it :thumb:


you have no boundaries Ian :lol: have one above instead !


----------



## Goose

Sexy legs Jem..

I'd lick them all up


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> View attachment 27831
> 
> 
> Photo Opportunity - Here is a pic of my calves !!!! this is from couple of months back so should be leaner and more prominent now I think...
> 
> C'mon let's see them :laugh:


OMG.....you have beautiful legs....i'll put one of mine up tonight when I get home...but they aint pretty


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> View attachment 27831
> 
> 
> Photo Opportunity - Here is a pic of my calves !!!! this is from couple of months back so should be leaner and more prominent now I think...
> 
> C'mon let's see them :laugh:


look good. mine are [email protected]:cursing:


----------



## Jem

oooh thanks I am chuffed now !!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Goose said:


> I do heavy 6-10 reps and always get DOMS.. Calves are used to high volume work (walking) so I dont see why you would do high reps personally. But each to their own.





Jem said:


> oh boys ....good thinking ...makes sense ....what do you think AK ?


It's an interesting argument and difficult to really ascertain whats best.

I won't deny that the calves are used to high workloads day in day out, but in saying that, surely they are more densely packed with slow twitch fibres? Which would mean they're more receptive to high rep work.

As with anything though theres a lot of genetic predisposition. Some will be suited better to high rep work, others to low rep stuff. I personally find i don't get much out of low rep stuff, but whos to say that others wont?


----------



## IanStu

Ak_88 said:


> It's an interesting argument and difficult to really ascertain whats best.
> 
> I won't deny that the calves are used to high workloads day in day out, but in saying that, surely they are more densely packed with slow twitch fibres? Which would mean they're more receptive to high rep work.
> 
> As with anything though theres a lot of genetic predisposition. Some will be suited better to high rep work, others to low rep stuff. I personally find i don't get much out of low rep stuff, but whos to say that others wont?


Long distance runners how long stringy calves...short distance have big beefy calves...surely this sugests that high rep training increases strenght and endurance but not size!


----------



## Jem

good discussion !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> good discussion !


LOL...the bronze thread got serious...how did that happen?


----------



## Jem

I am here - my sombre and serious personality always inspires intellectual conversation


----------



## Ak_88

IanStu said:


> Long distance runners how long stringy calves...short distance have big beefy calves...surely this sugests that high rep training increases strenght and endurance but not size!


I don't disagree with you, but bear in mind long distance training is probably very different to middle-distance/sprint athlete training. Chances are that endurance trainers will spent little time on power/strength training, whereas shorter distance athletes may spend more time on plyometric/explosive type work. Chances are the shorter distance athletes may work their calves directly, whilst LD runners may not give it a second thought.

Look at the body composition of them too; LD runners are very lean and thin because their efficiency and economy of exercise is much greater at a lower bodyweight & fat free mass. More power/sprint based distances, as i'm sure you'll agree, comprise of more built athletes, because the extra lean tissue they carry is functional relative to their sport demands.

Hopefully Carbwhore won't mind me posting his pics up, but heres what he did with high rep work in six months;



















*Personally*, i think that high rep stuff works better for me, because i don't feel it as much with low rep work. When i stick too much weight on, i can't get the full stretch and contraction that most people deem essential to proper calf training.

I'm not refuting the concept of heavy work with regards to calf hypertrophy, but i do feel it's highly individualised and based on more factors than most will account for.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I am here - my sombre and serious personality always inspires intellectual conversation


Ahhh....delusions a wonderful thing!


----------



## Ak_88

Woops, sorry Jem i negged you by accident, will make it up once i've spread it around :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Ak_88 said:


> I don't disagree with you, but bear in mind long distance training is probably very different to middle-distance/sprint athlete training. Chances are that endurance trainers will spent little time on power/strength training, whereas shorter distance athletes may spend more time on plyometric/explosive type work. Chances are the shorter distance athletes may work their calves directly, whilst LD runners may not give it a second thought.
> 
> Look at the body composition of them too; LD runners are very lean and thin because their efficiency and economy of exercise is much greater at a lower bodyweight & fat free mass. More power/sprint based distances, as i'm sure you'll agree, comprise of more built athletes, because the extra lean tissue they carry is functional relative to their sport demands.
> 
> Hopefully Carbwhore won't mind me posting his pics up, but heres what he did with high rep work in six months;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally*, i think that high rep stuff works better for me, because i don't feel it as much with low rep work. When i stick too much weight on, i can't get the full stretch and contraction that most people deem essential to proper calf training.
> 
> I'm not refuting the concept of heavy work with regards to calf hypertrophy, but i do feel it's highly individualised and based on more factors than most will account for.


interesting post...I agree that everyone is different where calves are concerned...some just seem to grow no matter what they do, others realy struggle....for me I am fairly certain that low reps work better...i realy feel it next day...with high reps i dont feel anything...each to his own I guess

Anyway talking of reps..I'll send you some for sounding so inteligent...makes a nice change on this thread!


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Woops, sorry Jem i negged you by accident, will make it up once i've spread it around :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wetting myself here ...lmao - oh sh!t that is funny

erm yep cheers AK

I love you too :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> I don't disagree with you, but bear in mind long distance training is probably very different to middle-distance/sprint athlete training. Chances are that endurance trainers will spent little time on power/strength training, whereas shorter distance athletes may spend more time on plyometric/explosive type work. Chances are the shorter distance athletes may work their calves directly, whilst LD runners may not give it a second thought.
> 
> Look at the body composition of them too; LD runners are very lean and thin because their efficiency and economy of exercise is much greater at a lower bodyweight & fat free mass. More power/sprint based distances, as i'm sure you'll agree, comprise of more built athletes, because the extra lean tissue they carry is functional relative to their sport demands.
> 
> Hopefully Carbwhore won't mind me posting his pics up, but heres what he did with high rep work in six months;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally*, i think that high rep stuff works better for me, because i don't feel it as much with low rep work. When i stick too much weight on, i can't get the full stretch and contraction that most people deem essential to proper calf training.
> 
> I'm not refuting the concept of heavy work with regards to calf hypertrophy, but i do feel it's highly individualised and based on more factors than most will account for.


I cannot see these pics [if there are any- firewalls :cursing: ] but have seen Carbwhores calves :whistling: and yes - he has indeedy made good progress !

Nice post darling

Remind me to negg you some time :thumb: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Jem said:


> I cannot see these pics [if there are any- firewalls :cursing: ] but have seen Carbwhores calves :whistling: and yes - he has indeedy made good progress !
> 
> Nice post darling
> 
> Remind me to negg you some time :thumb: :lol: :laugh:





Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wetting myself here ...lmao - oh sh!t that is funny
> 
> erm yep cheers AK
> 
> I love you too :whistling:


Many apologies, i'm still new here :lol:



IanStu said:


> interesting post...I agree that everyone is different where calves are concerned...some just seem to grow no matter what they do, others realy struggle....for me I am fairly certain that low reps work better...i realy feel it next day...with high reps i dont feel anything...each to his own I guess
> 
> Anyway talking of reps..I'll send you some for sounding so inteligent...makes a nice change on this thread!


I know the feeling. A friend of mine has what i can only describe as monstrous calves and he's never done a calf raise in his life! Major jealousy issues. At the end of the day if you give them a reason to grow, whether it's inducing muscle damage through high reps, low reps, moderate reps, whatever, then they'll respond 

Reps back at you :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> That was alot of BIG words!! :confused1:
> 
> Put that thesaurus down! :lol:


Oi cheeky fecker you are dealing with an intelligent woman here !!! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

right folks I'm off to gym...gonna try and do back today, even though I cant use my left arm yet...so should be interesting...havent quite figured it out yet...back later...cheery


----------



## solidcecil

what have i missed? we still talking about legs?

boring!


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Touched a nerve! Apologies! :laugh:


 :lol: :lol::lolnly joking - dont worry !!!!

Right off to do legs now

Byeeee


----------



## Bettyboo

sorry i couldnt get back on it kept saying page unavailable - grrr

shall i change the avi back to boobs, i thought i might scare a few people with my face lol


----------



## M_at

Damn - I missed a thread about legs


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Damn - I missed a thread about legs


haha wasnt nothing to miss really.

hows you anyways bro?

when you coming reading?


----------



## robisco11

alrite bitches, whats going on!!!


----------



## Rickski

Hey hey hey hows tricks everypeeps.


----------



## Bettyboo

bored


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> Everyone seems to get stuck on calf growth - what are you doing with them now then??? ?


I only started even doing anything directly to my calfs a few weeks ago n its came along decentish. my mum has really muscular calfs tho n she doesnt even exercise :confused1:










topics probs changed now but hey ho haha


----------



## Jem

right I am back - poopy legs session - who is here ??? or do I do the dishes ??


----------



## Dsahna

Hows mystic megan getting on


----------



## Goose

I measured my calves with a piece of paper at work then measured the paper.

19" :thumbup1:

To be honest I dont think thats right :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> I measured my calves with a piece of paper at work then measured the paper.
> 
> 19" :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest I dont think thats right :lol:


LOL...thats what I did...but mine only came to 16...I think my paper is faulty


----------



## Dsahna

Nah ian,must be yer addinp mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna - I am tired and hot and hungry if you must know !!!

Boys what is wrong with tape measures - what is with the use of paper ????

19" calves - hmmm must be the same paper you measured your todger with ......


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Dsahna - I am tired and hot and hungry if you must know !!!
> 
> Boys what is wrong with tape measures - what is with the use of paper ????
> 
> 19" calves - hmmm must be the same paper you measured your todger with ......


I work on a trading floor in an office! we don't have tape measures :lol:

Yes it is now a very messy piece of paper.

BAD paper you! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Nah ian,must be yer addinp mate:thumbup1:


More likely its my puny calves :confused1:



Jem said:


> Boys what is wrong with tape measures - what is with the use of paper ????
> 
> 19" calves - hmmm must be the same paper you measured your todger with ......


I dont work in a habberdasherie (that cant be how its spelt) so we have no tape measures here...I have to improvise


----------



## Jem

pmsl


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hows mystic megan getting on





IanStu said:


> More likely its my puny calves :confused1:
> 
> I dont work in a habberdasherie (that cant be how its spelt) so we have no tape measures here...I have to improvise


habberdashery - and isnt it a great word !!!

Like eclectic or apopleptic


----------



## Rickski

Going to work soon just thought i would pop in and rep you all.


----------



## Dsahna

Ahh rick my best bud ha ha ha


----------



## robisco11

afternoon, how is everyone?


----------



## Rickski

Hi Rob and Dsahna you both ok, working at six till 4am never mind pays the bills, just putting off the shower, I am a fool to myself I like to leave it to the last minute to get ready, fcuk knows why, lol.


----------



## Bettyboo

im off to have a look at a jack russel pup for my sins. Then off to the gym to do biceps tri and shoulders.


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Hi Rob and Dsahna you both ok, working at six till 4am never mind pays the bills, just putting off the shower, I am a fool to myself I like to leave it to the last minute to get ready, fcuk knows why, lol.


not bad thanks Rick, leaving things till the last minute....my speciality!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> im off to have a look at a jack russel pup for my sins. Then off to the gym to do biceps tri and shoulders.


I have a jack russell:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Sound cheers


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have a jack russell:thumbup1:


Are they snappy and are they good with kids and cats?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> Are they snappy and are they good with kids and cats?


Mine's ok unless you go near his food!


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone hows we?


----------



## Dsahna

Okay mate are you


----------



## solidcecil

yeah good mate cheers.

been up to much?


----------



## Dsahna

Rest day mate shoulders the morn thinking whether to have a big fck off pizza mate


----------



## solidcecil

haha i did shoulders today.

and becareful i had a big pizza yesturday and my tooth feel out!


----------



## Ak_88

solidcecil said:


> haha i did shoulders today.
> 
> and becareful i had a big pizza yesturday and my tooth feel out!


As did i, threw up a nice overhead PB so all good :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

And what was the evil topping that caused this


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> And what was the evil topping that caused this


it was the evil texas bbq :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Phew im having pepperoni or carrabean with salami.


----------



## solidcecil

BORED!! :sad:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fook me I'm fit!


----------



## solidcecil

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fook me I'm fit!


who do you think you are? me?


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> haha wasnt nothing to miss really.
> 
> hows you anyways bro?
> 
> when you coming reading?


I is good - just back from the Gym - cardio day and nicely warm and tired. Bruised from deadlifts now and lighter :tongue:

When am I coming to reading? Tomorrow but that's to buy meat.

I'm probably free the week of 27th July in the afternoons/evenings. Work has me on shifts and on call so could make it next week but it'd be after 6pm.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

solidcecil said:


> who do you think you are? me?


Lmao, there's a chance I might be in Reading next week if you fancy training or something?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> I is good - just back from the Gym - cardio day and nicely warm and tired. Bruised from deadlifts now and lighter :tongue:
> 
> When am I coming to reading? Tomorrow but that's to buy meat.
> 
> I'm probably free the week of 27th July in the afternoons/evenings. Work has me on shifts and on call so could make it next week but it'd be after 6pm.


cool. you come to reading just to buy meat?

and yeah mate sounds good lemmie know.



MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao, there's a chance I might be in Reading next week if you fancy training or something?


yeah mate would be good, let me know when you down here


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> cool. you come to reading just to buy meat?
> 
> and yeah mate sounds good lemmie know.


Yeah got a costco card - their meat is high quality and cheap 



solidcecil said:


> yeah mate would be good, let me know when you down here


PM me - but I'm not sure I'm upto training anywhere near Mak - he'd make me feel feak and weeble.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate would be good, let me know when you down here


Cool mate, will do!



M_at said:


> PM me - but I'm not sure I'm upto training anywhere near Mak - he'd make me feel feak and weeble.


Lol I don't think so right now I'm on PCT, but haven't lost any size or strength yet to be fair


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Yeah got a costco card - their meat is high quality and cheap
> 
> PM me - but I'm not sure I'm upto training anywhere near Mak - he'd make me feel feak and weeble.


yeah thats were i go shopping aswel good ennit.

yeah will do, haha mak's a little pussycat really:lol:



MaKaVeLi said:


> Cool mate, will do!
> 
> Lol I don't think so right now I'm on PCT, but haven't lost any size or strength yet to be fair


yeah k would be good for you to see how the big boys train


----------



## Bettyboo

Well i just been to see a puppy and he was really cute. Think Im gonna get him nezt week he took a liking for my shorts lol


----------



## M_at

What you gonna call him?


----------



## Bettyboo

He is already called patch, but I might change it - as to what I have no idea yet.


----------



## M_at

I hope there's going to be puppy pictures


----------



## Howe

Evening all. How is everyone?


----------



## solidcecil

no


----------



## solidcecil

hey how and gainer

you good?


----------



## Bettyboo

haha yes when i get him wont be for another week and a bit


----------



## M_at

Evening Howiieee


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey how and gainer
> 
> you good?


Hey mate. Yeah you?



M_at said:


> Evening Howiieee


Evening, You good ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Howieeee


----------



## Dsahna

Hello again chaps


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Howieeee


Hey betty  You ok?



Dsahna said:


> Hello again chaps


Hi mate. You good?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Dsahna, how are you.


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone. im p*ssed off again! because the guy i worked for last week owes me money and been ringing and ringing him but his phones off. and see his girlfriend and she told me he hasnt got any money to pay me! what a f*cking p*ss take, so he gets me to work when he knows that he cant pay me! :cursing:

but hows everyone else?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah I'm good thanks hun. Shoulders and arms aching from the gym ... but other than that goo, threw away all my clothes that have got too big in the waist put them in the charity shop. My hips are disappearing and so is my waist...


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone. im p*ssed off again! because the guy i worked for last week owes me money and been ringing and ringing him but his phones off. and see his girlfriend and she told me he hasnt got any money to pay me! what a f*cking p*ss take, so he gets me to work when he knows that he cant pay me! :cursing:
> 
> but hows everyone else?


That is not good, threaten to take them to small claims court. I am sure they qill quickly pay up. Don't do anymore work for him either unless they pay you up front!


----------



## M_at

Good ta Howie - hola dsahna.

Cecil - that's a ****er - you geta anything in writing from him?


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Hey betty  You ok?
> 
> Hi mate. You good?


Thanks mate im good:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Evening Dsahna, how are you.


Sound betty thanks ,nice avvy


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Cecil - that's a ****er - you geta anything in writing from him?


yeah i know, and na i didnt i normaly just do the odd days here and there for him when i ent got work and hes always payed up fine. :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah I'm good thanks hun. Shoulders and arms aching from the gym ... but other than that goo, threw away all my clothes that have got too big in the waist put them in the charity shop. My hips are disappearing and so is my waist...


Well done bets feels good eh!


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone. im p*ssed off again! because the guy i worked for last week owes me money and been ringing and ringing him but his phones off. and see his girlfriend and she told me he hasnt got any money to pay me! what a f*cking p*ss take, so he gets me to work when he knows that he cant pay me! :cursing:
> 
> but hows everyone else?


Thats bad crack bud,[email protected]


----------



## Howe

Right i'm off. Catch you guys later. Enjoy you evenings  !


----------



## Bettyboo

Byeeee Howieeeeee


----------



## Dsahna

See you howzer bud


----------



## Bettyboo

Jeez I need a life,its Friday night and I'm in on my own! lol


----------



## Ak_88

Join the club, all my mates went off to cornwall this week. I've been sat in every night just watching House to pass the time :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I don't live far from Cornwall. lol how come you didn't go?


----------



## IanStu

well I hope everyones had a better evening than me....I mowed the lawn then did a spot of light weeding...bent over to pull up this tiny little weed and snap...by back went...the fcukin pain, I screamed and fell over..I couldnt move at all..I was on my back, half on the lawn half on patio...my wife came running out, took one look at me then ran back in, only to emerge seconds later with some insect repelent spray which she proceeded to douse me in...turns out I was lying on an ants nest...then she went back in to watch the fcukin tennis and left me there...it started to rain so I shouted for help...she came out and put a plastic sheet over me...I felt like a corpse....ambulance took nearly an hour to arrive, and then i was manhandled by a couple of incompent kids into the house....I refused to go to hospital so doctor was called for...another hour went by....upshot is i'm on painkillers now..with a likely slipped disk....could my life get any better :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

wow...these pain killers are having a realy strange effect on me...I imagined for a second that you all didnt come rushing in to gush sympathy on me...they must be realy strong


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> well I hope everyones had a better evening than me....I mowed the lawn then did a spot of light weeding...bent over to pull up this tiny little weed and snap...by back went...the fcukin pain, I screamed and fell over..I couldnt move at all..I was on my back, half on the lawn half on patio...my wife came running out, took one look at me then ran back in, only to emerge seconds later with some insect repelent spray which she proceeded to douse me in...turns out I was lying on an ants nest...then she went back in to watch the fcukin tennis and left me there...it started to rain so I shouted for help...she came out and put a plastic sheet over me...I felt like a corpse....ambulance took nearly an hour to arrive, and then i was manhandled by a couple of incompent kids into the house....I refused to go to hospital so doctor was called for...another hour went by....upshot is i'm on painkillers now..with a likely slipped disk....could my life get any better :cursing:


Sorry i laughed reading what you had just typed. It sounded a bit funny, something out of a carry on film. So after you were gassed and wrapped in plastic you were man handled by kids (lol if they look as if they are getting younger,it prob means your getting older!).

So your not feeling too good I'd imagine. I hope the painkillers work and that you make a speedy recovery! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Sorry i laughed reading what you had just typed. It sounded a bit funny, something out of a carry on film. So after you were gassed and wrapped in plastic you were man handled by kids (lol if they look as if they are getting younger,it prob means your getting older!).
> 
> So your not feeling too good I'd imagine. I hope the painkillers work and that you make a speedy recovery! :thumbup1:


thanks betty...it was a bit ridiculous...I actualy lay there laughing...didnt know what else to do...and yes I feel old at the moment.....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well I hope everyones had a better evening than me....I mowed the lawn then did a spot of light weeding...bent over to pull up this tiny little weed and snap...by back went...the fcukin pain, I screamed and fell over..I couldnt move at all..I was on my back, half on the lawn half on patio...my wife came running out, took one look at me then ran back in, only to emerge seconds later with some insect repelent spray which she proceeded to douse me in...turns out I was lying on an ants nest...then she went back in to watch the fcukin tennis and left me there...it started to rain so I shouted for help...*she came out and put a plastic sheet over me*...I felt like a corpse....ambulance took nearly an hour to arrive, and then i was manhandled by a couple of incompent kids into the house....I refused to go to hospital so doctor was called for...another hour went by....upshot is i'm on painkillers now..with a likely slipped disk....could my life get any better :cursing:


holy crap she tried to suficate you to put you out your misery ffs mate get a new missis as she may finish the job tonight whilst you sleep so if i were you dose yourself up with coffee and sleep with one eye open and a hand on the phone ready to ring for help:lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note sorry mate just trying to add light on a bad situation and really hope you get better soon although it may give chance for your elbow/arm to heal whilst your resting your back mate so hopefully you will come out the other side of this all fixed and rested but till then its gonna be plenty of rest and banter on here for you whilst your missis will have to nuture you tenderly :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

well your post is too long for me i cant read that much at once!

but either:

well done,

aww im sorry,

or some funny smutty comeback.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> holy crap she tried to suficate you to put you out your misery ffs mate get a new missis as she may finish the job tonight whilst you sleep so if i were you dose yourself up with coffee and sleep with one eye open and a hand on the phone ready to ring for help:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> On a serious note sorry mate just trying to add light on a bad situation and really hope you get better soon although it may give chance for your elbow/arm to heal whilst your resting your back mate so hopefully you will come out the other side of this all fixed and rested but till then its gonna be plenty of rest and banter on here for you whilst *your missis will have to nuture you tenderly * :thumbup1:


*
*

*
*Thats what i'm afraid of mate...doubt if'll last the night...thanks for concern though...think this is gonna take a while to sort :confused1:



solidcecil said:


> well your post is too long for me i cant read that much at once!
> 
> but either:
> 
> well done,
> 
> aww im sorry,
> 
> or some *funny smutty comeback*.


I cant realy think of anything smutty...I spose plastic and insect repelent must be a fetish in some parts of the land...I believe some areas of Berkshire have some strange habits...probably comes from interbreeding or something :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

Well look on the bright side, at least you weren't gardening in your birthday suit, lol im not sure who would have been more embarrassed the kids who man handled you to the house or you haha


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I cant realy think of anything smutty...I spose plastic and insect repelent must be a fetish in some parts of the land...I believe some areas of Berkshire have some strange habits...probably comes from interbreeding or something :innocent:


well i still dont know what happened could you right it short.

and how did you know about my fetish?

did you see jem in BnQ getting some more insect repelent?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Well look on the bright side, at least you weren't gardening in your birthday suit, lol im not sure who would have been more embarrassed the kids who man handled you to the house or you haha


Yes lucky for all concerned that I had clothes on....the poor paramedics/boyscouts....would have been stunned at what they saw.....they did take my t-shirt off me...luckily I had shaved my chest and had been in the sun showers this afternoon...so was relieved at that.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well i still dont know what happened *could you right it short.*


fcukin back fukced


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> fcukin back fukced


sh*t dont sound good. you able to train?


----------



## Bettyboo

I am mostly rubbing Bio-Oil into my blady stretch marks. I hope this stuff works


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sh*t dont sound good. you able to train?


well I can move my toes...so gonna concentrate on them...i'll post pics of there progress soon


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I am mostly rubbing Bio-Oil into my blady stretch marks. I hope this stuff works


dont know betty...I quite like my stretch marks...guess its different for a Lady.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well I can move my toes...so gonna concentrate on them...i'll post pics of there progress soon


yeah maybe start a journal- ian, from woes to foes from toes.

i would subcribe:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> dont know betty...I quite like my stretch marks...guess its different for a Lady.


Lol mine are from having two children, I was like a beached whale... I thought i would give Bio-Oil a try as its raved about so much on the tv. gotta use it for a minimum of 3 months though and at £8 a time for a small bottle its expensive I think.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah maybe start a journal- ian, from woes to foes from toes.
> 
> i would subcribe:thumbup1:


no theres already too many pointless journals on here...dont wanna add another one...

right i'm off to my death bed...night friends and enemies...your all in my thoughts


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> *no theres already too many pointless journals on here*...dont wanna add another one...
> 
> right i'm off to my death bed...night friends and enemies...your all in my thoughts


*is that aimed at me?*

and night mate, hope you get better :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Night ian, hope you are feeling a little better tomorrow.


----------



## Rickski

Just going to bed mate after long nightshift, blah.


----------



## Jem

Morning anyone, everyone - not sure precisely why I am up being as it is Saturday - the house is empty - silent - & by rights I should be in bed sleeping ....but here I am anyway - still hot - slept with no covers and back worsened last night when went to the pub for something to eat - yum!!!

Tried to leave and was about to step down and back just twinged as it does ...so I was prone for the rest of the night!

Got up this morning - right side of back is gyppy - no running for me today [she says..] will be chest, tris and light light cardio.....

blah blah blah must make brekkie


----------



## Rickski

Morning Jems xx


----------



## Jem

you not in bed yet then ricks ? what's keeping you ? good night at work ? profit ?

sun is still shining here - purrlease no rain !


----------



## Rickski

Going now tired as hell, good night peeps...........


----------



## Jem

MaxMuscle said:


> Hey all... Hope all hope all are well. Sorry I have been away for so long. Got a lil caught up on here and have been busy with life situations. Glad to see this thread is still alive and well.


Hello honey - missed you actually!

Such is life Max - we all have a reality :laugh:

Hope life is treating you well and you are achieving what needs to be done then ....how is the training - still honing that fine physique ?

Keeping it going as best we can with odd bit of smut, man love and general biatching .... :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem, Night Rickski - Hello Max.

Im off to the gym around 11ish as it dont open until 10 gonna do chest work out might do back too.

Jem you and stu will make a good pair bothe with bad backs lol - did you rewad about his mishap in the garden, its sorta funny but not. x


----------



## Jem

erm no have missed this - will go back and re-read - shame on me I have lost track !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> well I hope everyones had a better evening than me....I mowed the lawn then did a spot of light weeding...bent over to pull up this tiny little weed and snap...by back went...the fcukin pain, I screamed and fell over..I couldnt move at all..I was on my back, half on the lawn half on patio...my wife came running out, took one look at me then ran back in, only to emerge seconds later with some insect repelent spray which she proceeded to douse me in...turns out I was lying on an ants nest...then she went back in to watch the fcukin tennis and left me there...it started to rain so I shouted for help...she came out and put a plastic sheet over me...I felt like a corpse....ambulance took nearly an hour to arrive, and then i was manhandled by a couple of incompent kids into the house....I refused to go to hospital so doctor was called for...another hour went by....upshot is i'm on painkillers now..with a likely slipped disk....could my life get any better :cursing:


Here ya go Jem x


----------



## robisco11

morning people

im sat here singing along with MJ!! Legs today, feeling a few PB's on thier way!!!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Here ya go Jem x


thanks BB

OMFG - who needs enemies when you have a wife like that pmsl - oh the things she must have had to endure with that man ....I mean what makes a woman turn like that :stuart:  :stuart: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ian I have every sympathy in the world for you - & you were right not to go to hospital because you would only have suffered more pain and they would not have done anything anyway...still you are typing so what fookin pkillers and anti inflamms are you on ffs - I want some - when it happened to me I could not get up to pee :lol: :lol:

Speaking of which mine may be due a repeat performance - lets hope not- but the pain is there .....

Rob - do not admit things like zis - you will only get grief for it

Poofter :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> im off to have a look at a jack russel pup for my sins. Then off to the gym to do biceps tri and shoulders.


I got bitten on the nose by a Jack Russell


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well i still dont know what happened could you right it short.
> 
> and how did you know about my fetish?
> 
> *did you see jem in BnQ getting some more insect repelent*?


Damn busted again .....

I really must go out in those glasses with the moustache attached to them that you bought me Russ

Too many people from this site recognise me :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

*Originally Posted by IanStu *

*
well I hope everyones had a better evening than me....I mowed the lawn then did a spot of light weeding...bent over to pull up this tiny little weed and snap...by back went...the fcukin pain, I screamed and fell over..I couldnt move at all..I was on my back, half on the lawn half on patio...my wife came running out, took one look at me then ran back in, only to emerge seconds later with some insect repelent spray which she proceeded to douse me in...turns out I was lying on an ants nest...then she went back in to watch the fcukin tennis and left me there...it started to rain so I shouted for help...she came out and put a plastic sheet over me...I felt like a corpse....ambulance took nearly an hour to arrive, and then i was manhandled by a couple of incompent kids into the house....I refused to go to hospital so doctor was called for...another hour went by....upshot is i'm on painkillers now..with a likely slipped disk....could my life get any better *

pmsl your mrs is a legend...........here you go have a plastic sheet and be done with it........oh I can only aspire.....

sorry to hear about the back though, make sure you rest it propaly, my dad didnt and 5 years later the disc in his back just crumbled, so know he can hardly walk...lesson to learn


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaxMuscle said:


> Hey all... Hope all hope all are well. Sorry I have been away for so long. Got a lil caught up on here and have been busy with life situations. Glad to see this thread is still alive and well.


I saw what you've done! :lol:


----------



## Jem

my dad didnt and 5 years later the disc in his back just crumbled, so know he can hardly walk...lesson to learn


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Lol mine are from having two children, I was like a beached whale... I thought i would give Bio-Oil a try as its raved about so much on the tv. gotta use it for a minimum of 3 months though and at £8 a time for a small bottle its expensive I think.


I started using it again a little while ago, it has improved them very slightly, but prevention is better than cure where streach marks are concerned...unfourtunatly for me......

you do have to do it like they say though massage it in well twice a day, and keep doing it....hope it works for you, all else fails get a tan it helps for me :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I started using it again a little while ago, it has improved them very slightly,* but prevention is better than cure* where streach marks are concerned...unfourtunatly for me......
> 
> you do have to do it like they say though massage it in well twice a day, and keep doing it....hope it works for you, all else fails get a tan it helps for me :thumb:


so there we go again ............thats really feckin helpful claire :lol: :lol: :lol: why dont you just say -

look darling you have 2 hopes: Bob Hope and Fookin No Hope ........ :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> my dad didnt and 5 years later the disc in his back just crumbled, so know he can hardly walk...lesson to learn


well that's what we love about you claire - always giving us hope and something to look forward to - you little ray of sunshine :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

*The quieter you become, the more you can hear.*

is this you telling me to shut the fook up perchance ..........


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *The quieter you become, the more you can hear.*
> 
> is this you telling me to shut the fook up perchance ..........


pmsl. not everything in life is about you you know :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

besides you daft cow I cant hear you can I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl. not everything in life is about you you know :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> besides you daft cow I cant hear you can I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is it not :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

oooh !

shut up or I will dial on the dog n bone instead of texting and then there will be trouble

On a serious note the stoopid neighbour is looking after someone's dog [sure its a pitbull - but it's much bigger and more muscular than a staff ... could be anything for all I know - looks dangerous anyway] - he is looking after the dog [i say this but the poor thing has been tethered to the trampoline in back garden for days on end in the heat....cannot go in the house because they have a staff pup - about 1yr old I think

the other day he let the pup out in the garden loose and it went straight for the big one - of course it came off worse and has a huge gouge mark the whole circumference of its neck .........

The dog barks all day and all night under the trampoline [about 3 days now] - this morning whilst sitting on pc I heard screaming, jumped up went to the window and the 2 young lads [12 and 8] are on the trampoline with the dad and the dog with the enclosure round them. Effectively they were trapped in there and the dog was throwing a fit

The 12 yr was screaming about the dog breaking his arm and then just began hysterical screams while they were wrestling the dog - I think the dad was lying on it or something

It sh!t me up because I expected the lad to be covered in blood but I am blind- could see no blood.

Eventually they all got out of the netting - fell on the lawn and scrambled into the house screaming and shouting

I expected to hear an ambulance but nothing ....dog is out there barking again ...........

WTF is going on

Poor dog has gone mad out of dehydration and heat exposure I think - I am sending someone round there today to see what is going on and if he needs to be reported I wont hesitate cruel b*stard he is - he has a 2 yr old daughter - what if it was her that got mauled??? or my kids ???

He cannot control the dog, its not his and he is neglecting it - so what it has done is his fault so far as I am concerned

Rant over ..........


----------



## clairey.h

I agree, you cant leave dogs outside teethered up whatever the weather but in this heat its just stupidity and cruelty, if they cant control the dog ethier its just a matter of time before something happens........

ask them how long its going to be there........

where we lived before......god it was a sh1t hole but the neighbours next door had a rotti puppy and had it chained to a post all day long, it would walk around and around so it got tyed up and couldnt get its water.........cause it was on its own it would bark all day long from boredom and frustration.....................needless to say they were told.....lol

if he has young kiddies hes just asking for trouble.....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I agree, you cant leave dogs outside teethered up whatever the weather but in this heat its just stupidity and cruelty, if they cant control the dog ethier its just a matter of time before something happens........
> 
> ask them how long its going to be there........
> 
> where we lived before......god it was a sh1t hole but the neighbours next door had a rotti puppy and had it chained to a post all day long, it would walk around and around so it got tyed up and couldnt get its water.........cause it was on its own it would bark all day long from boredom and frustration.....................needless to say they were told.....lol
> 
> if he has young kiddies hes just asking for trouble.....


Yep I'll bet you just marched straight round there and flexed your muscles claire ............ :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

yeh right I sat hiding in the living room as rob told it like it is...................which is his way or no way.......lol

he was right though..........and I think anyone who has to chain a dog up shouldnt have one in the first place...........

you fecker sh1t ho....just noticed your sig.....................................................................................im going to slink of and dye right now..........................


----------



## clairey.h

oh god its everywhere, my cheeks ache im so embarrassed


----------



## M_at

Morning peeps


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh god its everywhere, my cheeks ache im so embarrassed


what can I say claire - I get about a bit ---I am a social butterfly .....oh watch my wings aflapping all day today

In fact, being as my back is so sore I might give the gym a miss and just post here all day .....even get into some sted threads for a change

Just flit from one forum to another ......... :lol: :lol:

Morning Mat - like my new siggy ????


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone hows we today?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> what can I say claire - I get about a bit ---I am a social butterfly .....oh watch my wings aflapping all day today
> 
> In fact, being as my back is so sore I might give the gym a miss and just post here all day .....even get into some sted threads for a change
> 
> Just flit from one forum to another ......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Morning Mat - like my new siggy ????


whats that saying

float like a butterfly, sting your @rse like a feckin giant wasp :cool2:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone hows we today?


Hello darling - still about are you ??



clairey.h said:


> whats that saying
> 
> float like a butterfly, sting your @rse like a feckin giant wasp :cool2:


I like the sound of that :lol: :lol: :lol: now shooo look after those children - poor things are starving


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im still about hows you hunn?


----------



## Jem

ooh you know - back is a bit fooked - yes me and ian both - though I suspect his is slightly worse at the moment !!!!

gonna try and do chest and tris will stop if becomes painful might skip any cardio plans I had ......

Out of the razz tonight young russy - behave yourself and dont be a hussy !


----------



## solidcecil

aww yeah dont bench press any more than about 250kg yeah :tongue:

lol at the little rhyme, and of course not im saving myself for you!


----------



## Jem

mmm thats what I thought ....my bench record is 35kg ....impressed I know you are !!!

well might try at the start today instead of halfway though my sesh and see if that helps ....need a spotter though - this has always been done on a smiths [i know - BAN?] and I hate smiths ....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> mmm thats what I thought ....my bench record is 35kg ....impressed I know you are !!!
> 
> well might try at the start today instead of halfway though my sesh and see if that helps ....need a spotter though - this has always been done on a smiths [i know - BAN?] and I hate smiths ....


that is achully quite impressive! well done.

and yeah try it at the start.

smith? :ban: :ban:


----------



## Jem

impressive for a fairy perhaps but I am a big solid 5'11 woman ............so not that good really

Ner mind .....

Must eat before gym

what shall I have ?

shake or not to shake ???

cereal

tuna [rather not]

granary toast ..............


----------



## robisco11

get on my journal, theres PB's there that i deserve pure bummage for!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> impressive for a fairy perhaps but I am a big solid 5'11 woman ............so not that good really
> 
> Ner mind .....
> 
> Must eat before gym
> 
> what shall I have ?
> 
> shake or not to shake ???
> 
> cereal
> 
> tuna [rather not]
> 
> granary toast ..............


yeah you are quite hench :lol:

erm i would have some cereal and a shake. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> get on my journal, theres PB's there that i deserve pure bummage for!!!


just been in there mate.

now check out mine!

:laugh:


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> impressive for a fairy perhaps but I am a big solid 5'11 woman ............so not that good really
> 
> Ner mind .....
> 
> Must eat before gym
> 
> what shall I have ?
> 
> shake or not to shake ???
> 
> cereal
> 
> tuna [rather not]
> 
> granary toast ..............


Not impressive for this fairy :lol:


----------



## robisco11

thanks for the reps guys, il return when i can!


----------



## solidcecil

i dont know what to do today! im bored already and its only half 12!


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> i dont know what to do today! im bored already and its only half 12!


Give me reps and go for a walk :tongue:


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> Not impressive for this fairy :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you grow on me !


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Give me reps and go for a walk :tongue:


i cant and i cant be bothered


----------



## solidcecil

anyone about?


----------



## solidcecil

hey good thanks you mate?


----------



## Rickski

checked in on Dsahna's new journal, well done fella, will be a good read.


----------



## WRT

Just ordered a large dominoes with half chicken half meatball, chicken strips with hot sauce, 2 chocolate brownies and 2 litres of coke. Hope I don't chip my tooth like cecil!


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr im annoyed phoned up to confirm I wanted the Jack Russell pup and the fringging idiots have sold it! Not a happy bunny!


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Grr im annoyed phoned up to confirm I wanted the Jack Russell pup and the fringging idiots have sold it! Not a happy bunny!


ffs i would be fuming, sorry to hear that -- i had the same thing with my border colie but i had paid a deposit for one and came back with the cash to collect him and they had sold the one i paid the deposit for and tried to fob me off with another one saying this is the one, would of worked but i picked a male and they tried to give me a bitch ffs :cursing:

i fvcking hate people that do things like that!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> thanks betty...it was a bit ridiculous...I actualy lay there laughing...didnt know what else to do...and yes I feel old at the moment.....


Lol is this true stu?and from a weed not a big fcukoff bar loaded to the hilt.its ironic eh mate


----------



## Dsahna

And thanks again for the support rick cheers


----------



## Bettyboo

So now im looking for another reasonably priced Jack Russell, so if anyone knows of any near Plymouth let me know looking to pay around £100 - £150 would prefer a male.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello everybody! Did you miss me while I was away for my week of hell. Ahh the joys of working 7days a week with 7am starts and needing to haul your butt out of bed to do pre-breaky cardio.

How is everyone? I admit I haven't read everything that's been going on as there was over 60pages!

Betty, getting some nice definition on those arms, but I have read the last few pages and I a bit concerned your calories are too low. Don't wanna be burning the precious muscle cause your body is starving babe.

Cecil sucks on the tooth being chipped, but dentists can rebuild it so it looks good as new. I have a molar that's been rebuilt.

WRT....damn man are you bulking now or what? Serious cheat meal thang going on.


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks GB will up the calories a couple hundred. i bet you are glad your week is over!


----------



## WRT

I have to post up my accomplishment tonight! Ate the lot of it


----------



## Bettyboo

lol ill take a pic of what I had in a bit lol it consisted of steam veg carrots and broccili, no sauce or anything, tin of tuna, and 100g of rice


----------



## WRT

Lol i feel sick now!


----------



## Dsahna

Hiya people


----------



## Dsahna

Yes gainer mate lie in the morn though


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello gainer how is you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Dshana


----------



## YoungGun

WRT said:


> I have to post up my accomplishment tonight! Ate the lot of it


 Did you dog take a sh!t on half of that pizza? you still ate it:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Dshana


Hiya betty hows things


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah Im good thanks

took a new pic earlier but it might make a few sick, and im not brave enough to post it on here. I might get told off for just wearing me bra haha


----------



## Dsahna

Post it up pronto!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok here a five minute change of avi fpor those horny guys lol and single one (hint hint) lol


----------



## Dsahna

Dont think these pics are materialising gainer :thumbdown:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha yes its materialised... quick 4 more minutes lol


----------



## Dsahna

Ooh niiice :wub: :thumb: ,seriously though looking great bets


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Ooh niiice :wub: :thumb: ,seriously though looking great bets


Thanks, me is getting there, another stone to go!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jesus my arms lok skinny as hell in that pic, i just noticed.


----------



## Dsahna

How much you lost till now bets


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Jesus my arms lok skinny as hell in that pic, i just noticed.


 :lol: er dont think people will be looking at your arms


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Jesus my arms lok skinny as hell in that pic, i just noticed.


your arms look great as do your other assets damn i wish i was single lol :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

I have lost 1 1/2 stone since November. Another stone to go.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i wished i had a b/f!!! They seem to be in short supply in my area!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I have lost 1 1/2 stone since November. Another stone to go.


Past halfway bets :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i wished i had a b/f!!! They seem to be in short supply in my area!


Did i mention im looking to relocate:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

(now Ry really does hope his missis is sleeping whilst resting aginst his shoulder and not looking at the screen) :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> Did i mention im looking to relocate:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> (now Ry really does hope his missis is sleeping whilst resting aginst his shoulder and not looking at the screen) :lol:


X2 :lol: similar sit mate


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> X2 :lol: similar sit mate


damn shes awake lol and i have just had my orders of bedtime so will have to say goodnight mate, and goodnight Betty (she hasnt seen the screen though so i think im good lmao)

will chat to all tommorrow have a nice night:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbdown: killjoy


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol night night pmsl - this frigging thing keeps crashing taking me 5 minutes to post anything!


----------



## Dsahna

Ive noticed  night bets mate


----------



## Bettyboo

wellI put fake tan on and its not blady worked. I am now going to go for a shower and rinse this god damned awlful smell off. I will then be retiring to my bed - alone.

I bid you all goodnight! x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hey Betty, I'd passed out on painkillers by the time you posted your pic. if you want a genuine critique of good points, weak points etc. Rather than the boys drooling, start a pic thread and I'll give you feedback. Weak and strong points are often not what you think they are. Looking at your current avvy for e.g I think your arms are going to be be a serious strong point....when not covered in hot pink!


----------



## Jem

Morning All - Got up early to book my holiday - takes me a couple of hours because I have to check that I am not doing anything bimboish - last year I booked for 2009 instead of 2008 and had to pay an extra £500 to get it changed.....

I have paid a sh!teload of money out on it this year - usually try to get something middle of the road ....gone all out this year and done the whole AI 5* thing [although 5 star Egypt is not 5* UK!!!] Read 253 reviews on Trip Advisor though so should be safe !!!

Leave on 12th August - woohoo

cannot wait

today will be getting all hol clothes out ...


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Betty, I'd passed out on painkillers by the time you posted your pic. if you want a genuine critique of good points, weak points etc. Rather than the boys drooling, start a pic thread and I'll give you feedback. Weak and strong points are often not what you think they are. Looking at your current avvy for e.g I think your arms are going to be be a serious strong point....when not covered in hot pink!


I agree - we girlies always miss these naughty pics !!!

Lys is very good at being objective and pointing out development that you will often miss yourself !

Pics needed yes ....

Feck off on the strong arms bit Lys - you love to maka me jealous of your biceps

I am getting there - just you wait in 4 weeks time I will blw you away with my stunning physique..............well ok perhaps blowing own trumpet a bit too hard there ....Definitely !!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh:

I am just getting leaner ...perhaps too much cardio - def up the weights when get back off hols but need to be able to afford to put on couple of pounds [more like 1/2 stne] when I am away without crying into my pillow every night .....

See I will admit my faults - I am a cardio bunny at the moment ...still doing the weights but not concentrating on heavy & PBs - concentrating on reps


----------



## robisco11

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrning!!


----------



## Jem

morning ac !


----------



## robisco11

how you doing? looks like a nice day todayyyy!

training?


----------



## Jem

its bloody tipping it down here ac - yep training - should be doing chest or back as have missed both this week ....being poorly and all - but also want cardio as feel bit wobbly today .....oh decisions, decisions


----------



## Ak_88

Why not do an abbreviated session of both with some cardio afterwards?

Something like 2 pressing movements, 2-3 pulling, isolation work if needed, then half hour cardio of choice?


----------



## robisco11

back, thats what im doing, no cardio for me though as im a lazy cnut!


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Why not do an abbreviated session of both with some cardio afterwards?
> 
> Something like 2 pressing movements, 2-3 pulling, isolation work if needed, then half hour cardio of choice?





robisco11 said:


> back, thats what im doing, no cardio for me though as im a lazy cnut!


on the fookin phone re holiday as bank has held it in pending for fraud purposes - holiday co. are now making a right cock up of it and would appear that are trying to take the money twice which will make me about 6k down ....which I hasten to add is in overdraft - sooo not rich


----------



## Jem

as for the training session which is what I meant to post about - yep think will go with what you said AK - used to do back and chest together before so should be ok ...and cardio for 30 mins after ...sounds good !


----------



## Jem

morning you little rocker !


----------



## Dsahna

Hi all


----------



## robisco11

6k!!!!

wow, what kinda holiday are you going on? by the sounds of it, the type that absolutely wipe your finances out? lol


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hi all


Morning dsahna - and what is with the name btw ?is your name Dan with random letters stuck in the middle spider boy?



robisco11 said:


> 6k!!!!
> 
> wow, what kinda holiday are you going on? by the sounds of it, the type that absolutely wipe your finances out? lol


:laugh:that is holiday payment x 2 Rob - I wish I could afford to go on 6K holiday !


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Morning dsahna - and what is with the name btw ?is your name Dan with random letters stuck in the middle spider boy?
> 
> :laugh:that is holiday payment x 2 Rob - I wish I could afford to go on 6K holiday !


Hi jem,you know already but okay dan and sha mixed .sharons my lass (romantic eh:whistling


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Morning dsahna - and what is with the name btw ?is your name Dan with random letters stuck in the middle spider boy?
> 
> :laugh:that is holiday payment x 2 Rob - I wish I could afford to go on 6K holiday !


ahhh understood now :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hi jem,you know already but okay dan and sha mixed .sharons my lass (romantic eh:whistling


 funny bugger you are :thumb: nope - I am just clever is all ! very romantic :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

i know


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people how is everyone, I just got up how lazy!


----------



## Dsahna

Very lazy bets ,got the tan sorted


----------



## Jem

the fookin holiday co have taken all of my money out of my a/c and are saying they dont have it .......the bank cannot get it back ...I am fookin panicking now .....

JUST WANT MY MONEY BACK

getting all upset now - have been on the phone since 8


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ello people! I am at work, :ban: and it's gorgeous weather outside. No rest for the wicked eh?

Jem...I'd swap you my arms for your legs in an instant!

Getting some dedicated help to get me in contest shape and by golly gosh I have a lot of work to do :crying:

Why is it the more progress we make the more we can see the flaws. Down another 3lb tho!

Jem, you love cardio so yeah it's easy to overdo it. I love weights, so unless work physically prevents me I've done 6days a week easily before now.


----------



## Dsahna

Awww *cyber pats jems head* itl get sorted.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> the fookin holiday co have taken all of my money out of my a/c and are saying they dont have it .......the bank cannot get it back ...I am fookin panicking now .....
> 
> JUST WANT MY MONEY BACK
> 
> getting all upset now - have been on the phone since 8


Deep breaths. Contact the fraud department at the bank. Inform the holiday company you are doing so and if this is not sorted out ASAP you will be contacting your lawyer. Also tell them you are recording all your conversations with them as you are distinctly unimpressed.

Even if you are panicing and close to tears, remain calm and collected. A point that WHICH consumer services would be extremely interested to hear about this can also help wonders.


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Awww *cyber pats jems head* itl get sorted.


well cheers but I was fairly well off until 8 this morning and now I am a pauper with fook all to show for it

NO NEW CAR

NO HOLIDAY

NO MONEY

Pat on the head hmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Tan lol what tan, the blad stuff didn't work! Jem sorry to hear about your predicament, hope it gets sorted ASAP. Morning GB plankton still alive? x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hey Betty, yes, the plankton are alive and will be kept as happy little bugs until I return from Scotland on Friday, whereupon as I will be able to use my right arm again, genocide will start again.

Now...get a journal started!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Deep breaths. Contact the fraud department at the bank. Inform the holiday company you are doing so and if this is not sorted out ASAP you will be contacting your lawyer. Also tell them you are recording all your conversations with them as you are distinctly unimpressed.
> 
> Even if you are panicing and close to tears, remain calm and collected. A point that WHICH consumer services would be extremely interested to hear about this can also help wonders.


*Had done all this - spoke to Fraud first as bank picked up amount x 2 going through a/c and thought was all sorted - so then even though co. were denying having the money - they were also refusing to give it back * :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1: * dealing with fookwits from hol co. on the phone - some sh!tty little line manager I was passed to who sounds about 12 and about as bright as a 12 watt bulb too ....could hear him smirking and knew the fookin l!ttle biatch I spoke to first was listening on another line - smarmy assed fooker prob trying to get in her pants ......* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *....*

*When I said I was exhausted from trying to sort this out and this was not how I expected to spend my sunday morning she said " well do you really think I wanna be here sorting out your bloody holiday er...no I dont but thats life isnt it......"....OMFG I had to laugh - its her fookin job ffs *

*Why are decent people on the jam roll when feckwits like this are being paid to feck up and give people attitude *

*OMG .....*


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Betty, yes, the plankton are alive and will be kept as happy little bugs until I return from Scotland on Friday, whereupon as I will be able to use my right arm again, genocide will start again.
> 
> Now...get a journal started!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


x2 you always post pics when the ladies are sleeping & the boys are horny .....giz a flash !!!:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> x2 you always post pics when the ladies are sleeping & the boys are horny .....giz a flash !!!:laugh:


lol ok i put it up as my avitar but I was only posing in my new bra lol ( i was feeling good yesterday morning) dont laugh lol


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Betty, yes, the plankton are alive and will be kept as happy little bugs until I return from Scotland on Friday, whereupon as I will be able to use my right arm again, genocide will start again.
> 
> Now...get a journal started!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Are you in Scotland now? so you have your MT2? :bounce:

Betty you know what I think of that pic already:tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> lol ok i put it up as my avitar but I was only posing in my new bra lol ( i was feeling good yesterday morning) dont laugh lol


Are you having a cow? Why on EARTH would we laugh at that! Impressive progress. Keep it as your avvy. If I had a bosom like that, it would be my avvy and no mistake!



WRT said:


> Are you in Scotland now? so you have your MT2? :bounce:
> 
> Betty you know what I think of that pic already:tongue:


Tom, I fly out to Scotland at ungodly o'clock tomorrow morning. my pins arrived yesterday and I'll get my MT2 on Monday. Back here on Friday so will prep everything then and hopefully do the first one Friday night!

Yippee! Can't wait to be tan. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Had done all this - spoke to Fraud first as bank picked up amount x 2 going through a/c and thought was all sorted - so then even though co. were denying having the money - they were also refusing to give it back * :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1: * dealing with fookwits from hol co. on the phone - some sh!tty little line manager I was passed to who sounds about 12 and about as bright as a 12 watt bulb too ....could hear him smirking and knew the fookin l!ttle biatch I spoke to first was listening on another line - smarmy assed fooker prob trying to get in her pants ......* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *....*
> 
> *When I said I was exhausted from trying to sort this out and this was not how I expected to spend my sunday morning she said " well do you really think I wanna be here sorting out your bloody holiday er...no I dont but thats life isnt it......"....OMFG I had to laugh - its her fookin job ffs *
> 
> *Why are decent people on the jam roll when feckwits like this are being paid to feck up and give people attitude *
> 
> *OMG .....*


what the hell is happening here................maybe you will get more sense out of people on monday, the retards tend to man the phones on sunday, the day when things go wrong but there is no one to sort them out :cursing: :cursing:

any luck with the bank side of things yet..........


----------



## clairey.h

jem you can change your sig now, I think you have posted everywhere possible, I believe my beloved even repped you for it, he sat here p1ssing himself reading it............great, thanks, nothing like loyalty :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> what the hell is happening here................maybe you will get more sense out of people on monday, the retards tend to man the phones on sunday, the day when things go wrong but there is no one to sort them out :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> any luck with the bank side of things yet..........


Got money back - started to cry and say to the bank 'I just want my money back who has stolen it ....' it worked - they called the co. and hey presto - Money back in my account

Just have to find another fooking holiday now :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> jem you can change your sig now, I think you have posted everywhere possible, I believe my beloved even repped you for it, he sat here p1ssing himself reading it............great, thanks, nothing like loyalty :tongue:


Its ok I tried to get about but got bored with posting so I am giving it a bit more time ...as I recall my quote was on yours for about 3 days at least ....I have got used to it now ....it can stay for a wee while longer :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

How does that stuff work? I would love to have a decent tan! Oh i have orange hands, the tan took on there b ut nowhere else!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Got money back - started to cry and say to the bank 'I just want my money back who has stolen it ....' it worked - they called the co. and hey presto - Money back in my account
> 
> Just have to find another fooking holiday now :cursing: :cursing:


*really sorry the holiday fell through, check the tinternet for some last minute deals...........fancy taking a friend and her two kids for a not so quiet and defo unrelaxing holiday* :thumb: :thumb : :lol:



Jem said:


> Its ok I tried to get about but got bored with posting so I am giving it a bit more time ...as I recall my quote was on yours for about 3 days at least ....I have got used to it now ....it can stay for a* wee* (*was this pun intended*)while longer :lol:


*yeh it was on there for a while, but it was funny, a lot funnier than poking a sh1t stick down a toliet anyway* :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I am taking my third cycle of it next week in prep for hols - maybe I can become serena williams .....


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> How does that stuff work? I would love to have a decent tan! Oh i have *orange hands,* the tan took on there b ut nowhere else!!


do you mean fake tan in a bottle????

they are loads of threads on here on melaotan, type it in the search engine at the top


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am taking my third cycle of it next week in prep for hols - maybe I can become serena williams .....


haha is that just a physic thing or have you just read my post in your journel


----------



## Dsahna

Glad to hear you got it back jem mate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *really sorry the holiday fell through, check the tinternet for some last minute deals...........fancy taking a friend and her two kids for a not so quiet and defo unrelaxing holiday* :thumb: :thumb : :lol:
> 
> s'not happening claire - my kids will be off - they can do their own thang now so that's good - I intend to lie there and sweat
> 
> Oh there will be a gym wherever I go so must keep up some sort of routine otherwise will come back looking like this
> 
> serena big bum.bmp
> 
> instead of her at her best
> 
> apparently they meet you at the airport in masks re swine flu and you have to have your temp taken - soooo not bending over for them ....
> 
> *yeh it was on there for a while, but it was funny, a lot funnier than poking a sh1t stick down a toliet anyway* :whistling: :whistling:


I like this one better because I am not the bimbo in this case


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha is that just a physic thing or have you just read my post in your journel


read it - never thought I could BE her until you mentioned it .....now I am going for it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Glad to hear you got it back jem mate :thumb:


me too - fook I was getting all girlie - which is not like me but when money is at stake you dont mess:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Calire I will read up on it . x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks Calire I will read up on it . x


tan is guaranteed ...no stains ...bit of pain ....love the stuff

I need to speak to my little mentor though as I now have to mix my own - with not having the ramapant perv to prepare it all for me ....sh!t crap with measurements and stuff - I cannot even make lump free custard

Feck knows what kind of colour I will turn by the end of this one !!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> tan is guaranteed ...no stains ...bit of pain ....love the stuff
> 
> I need to speak to my little mentor though as I now have to mix my own - with not having the ramapant perv to prepare it all for me ....sh!t crap with measurements and stuff - I cannot even make lump free custard
> 
> Feck knows what kind of colour I will turn by the end of this one !!! :bounce: :bounce:


PMSL, this might help http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1188540536


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> PMSL, this might help http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1188540536


cheers Tom - v helpful boyo :thumb: I will find someone to give this too - still dont trust myself - otherwise I might just be doing the old chuckle bro thing you did too .....:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> cheers Tom - v helpful boyo :thumb: I will find someone to give this too - still dont trust myself - otherwise I might just be doing the old chuckle bro thing you did too .....:laugh:


I must have missed this. What did he do?

Thanks for the link Tom. I need this too.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I must have missed this. What did he do?
> 
> Thanks for the link Tom. I need this too.


No probs Jem, i was messing about with a slin pin and dropped it, then it stuck in my toe:lol: It hurt like ****!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi guys!

You've managed to rack up 34 pages since I was last on here!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Amzon how are you. ? How did your uni interview go??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Betty,

I'm good thanks - I'm not too sure how it went to be honest, I was in and out quite quick, there was one other guy there who i thought seemed to really have his head scrwed on and he was in and out too. They called me yesterday but I missed their call as I was not expecting to hear from them at the weekend so I'm a bit anxious to speak to them tomorrow!

Another nice new avvi betty!


----------



## robisco11

afternoon!

just got in from the gym and it started pouring it down when i was halfway home so now im nice n soaked!!!! how is everyone?


----------



## Bettyboo

Well fingers crossed for you hun, I'm sure you will get in!

Hi Rob, hows tricks


----------



## robisco11

things are good thanks betty, another good session at the gym.

how are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> things are good thanks betty, another good session at the gym.
> 
> how are you?


Yeah im good thanks apart from orange hands - don't ask. Just had lunch then going take the children out on their bikes or skates whatever they wanna play on lol

I might even put me inline skates on and join em haha :tongue:


----------



## hamsternuts

i'm on avvy patrol again, christ betty, what you trying to do to us lads? again?


----------



## ryoken

goooooooood afternoooooooooooooooon people hope everyones well and happy, im all good with a days rest today :thumbup1:

avy is still making me hot under the collor betty!


----------



## Bettyboo

It jsut started pouring with rain me and the children got very wet i had my skates on with shorts n t shirt . $hitty British weather haha!


----------



## robisco11

its nice again here!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm almost tempted to change my avvy to something a little more risque but I think the pics I have would get taken down lol!


----------



## Bettyboo

Do you think its too much for a Sunday afternoon?? I could change it back if its a problem.


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Do you think its too much for a Sunday afternoon?? I could change it back if its a problem.


You could send me the braless version over msn if you like:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Do you think its too much for a Sunday afternoon?? I could change it back if its a problem.


Shush woman! It's perfect if you change it I will neg-rep you to death. I love it. I shall change mine in support....now let me find a suitable pic. If only I had a proper bosom. :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol go on I dare ya GB might brighten our Sunday afternoon up!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm almost tempted to change my avvy to something a little more risque but I think the pics I have would get taken down lol!


well its a risk i'm prepared to take :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Do you think its too much for a Sunday afternoon?? I could change it back if its a problem.


no betty dont change it...unless for a closer up view :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

That's the least risque pic I have. Damn stomach fat. Ahhh well, its going slowly. On and my belly button looks weird cause I have a scar above it.


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> That's the least risque pic I have. Damn stomach fat. Ahhh well, its going slowly. On and my belly button looks weird cause I have a scar above it.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I think you look great GB! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> That's the least risque pic I have. Damn stomach fat. Ahhh well, its going slowly. On and my belly button looks weird cause I have a scar above it.


very nice....yet another perfect pair i'll never get to see up close and personal...oh the frustration!


----------



## WRT

I have far more risque pics of you:tongue:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> I have far more risque pics of you:tongue:


who me ?? damn it i knew you had a hidden camera somewhere that night:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> who me ?? damn it i knew you had a hidden camera somewhere that night:lol: :lol:


no mate he means me.....he kept beggin for pics..so in the end I relented....seems to of kept him happy for a while


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Gb you look fab! its not riqsue i have mor dodgey pics than that from a few years back lol


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> no mate he means me.....he kept beggin for pics..so in the end I relented....seems to of kept him happy for a while


thanks fvck for that i thought he was gonna show the pics of me in my mankini:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thanks fvck for that i thought he was gonna show the pics of me in my mankini:whistling: :whistling:


dont think the worlds ready for that....some things should never be seen!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey girlies, what's up with all of the boobies?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> dont think the worlds ready for that....some things should never be seen!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

im in agreement mate its not a good site lmao


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> thanks fvck for that i thought he was gonna show the pics of me in my mankini:whistling: :whistling:


 :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> :whistling:


Im actually quite impressed with that pic tbh apart from the hair but it looks better then the real thing i can promise you that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

glad you wore shoes and socks....just set the outfit off nicely!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> glad you wore shoes and socks....just set the outfit off nicely!


I dont like the feeling of sand inbetween my toes or in my vagina for that matter makes me grumpy:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I dont like the feeling of sand inbetween my toes or in my vagina for that matter makes me grumpy:thumbup1:


i'm with ya there bro...nothing worse than a gritty fanny.....its just not nice!


----------



## Bettyboo

Trying to make this Sunday less boring by posting nearly nude pics haha


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Trying to make this Sunday less boring by posting nearly nude pics haha


make it even less boring by posting fully nude pics....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Trying to make this Sunday less boring by posting nearly nude pics haha


Good work! Keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> make it even less boring by posting fully nude pics....


I think the men should go first... and show us how its done


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I think the men should go first... and show us how its done


Gulp....I would but I gotta pop the kettle on to make a nice cup of tea...so dont have the time


----------



## robisco11

i vote Ian to go first


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> I think the men should go first... and show us how its done


I'm with betty on this one - drop 'em boys! :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

well i already showed off my mankini ffs so its some one elses turn:lol:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i vote Ian to go first





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm with betty on this one - drop 'em boys! :bounce:


Thats right..pick on a cripple...you have no shame :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Hey Gb you look fab! its not riqsue i have mor dodgey pics than that from a few years back lol


Post em!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Re the mankini...a mate of mine did the Christmas Day swim in mankini with borat sunglasses, chest wig and hair. Complete with sandles and socks. The pics are all over facebook. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Thats right..pick on a cripple...you have no shame :crying:


 :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Thats right..pick on a cripple...you have no shame :crying:


I dont think you should show yours as i refer back to an earlier post in witch you said some things should never be seen:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh men nowadays! Hopeless!


----------



## ryoken

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh men nowadays! Hopeless!


 Get it right please WA we have always been hopeless :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Get it right please WA we have always been hopeless :lol: :lol:


speak for ya'self


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I dont think you should show yours as i refer back to an earlier post in witch you said some things should never be seen:thumbup1:


I agree.....some things are just to scary...


----------



## Bettyboo

Ill see what i can find on the old computer haha be warned though they are scary


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Lead the way betty!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> speak for ya'self


I am lol i have always been useless/hopeless but behind every good man is a great woman:thumbup1:

(mine is ussauly behind me with a whip and a paddel whilst wearing black latex)


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I am lol i have always been useless/hopeless but behind every good man is a great woman:thumbup1:
> 
> * (mine is ussauly behind me with a whip and a paddel whilst wearing black latex)*


mines usualy behind me with insect repelent and a plastic sheet... :scared:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> mines usualy behind me with insect repelent and a plastic sheet... :scared:


 :lol: :lol:

lmao well theres kinky and then theres extremely wierd/wrong but whatever gets you going lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I cant find my pics I don't know where they have disappeared to. I did find one of my ex should post it on a wall of shame somewhere.....haha


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> I cant find my pics I don't know where they have disappeared to. I did find one of my ex should post it on a wall of shame somewhere.....haha


Haha I have a couple of those that I'd like to post up too!

There was a really funny profile on POF that a woman had made naming and shaming men that were married and cheating, was hellishly funny but got deleted sharpish! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> lmao well theres kinky and then theres extremely wierd/wrong but whatever gets you going lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


Kinky is using a feather...perverted is using the whole chicken. :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha there were a few on there that I knew about cheeky buggers! I have deleted my profile on there. Dunno why I keep attracting the married sort and not the single ones. lol


----------



## Dsahna

Hello folks


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Hello folks


Hello , you old romantic you lol


----------



## Dsahna

Hi bets er its dan to you lot:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Come out of my shell:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Come out of my shell:whistling:


Haha well Hello Dan, you can call me Tara if you like. Only did user name as Betty boo as I had a vety top and knickers on with betty boo when i joined and I couldnt think of a mosre original name lol

:bounce:


----------



## robisco11

you can both call me 'God'..


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone hows we?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I am rather horny You?


----------



## solidcecil

sounds good. yeah im alright just got over my hangover


----------



## Jem

yo peeps


----------



## IanStu

yo jem


----------



## solidcecil

yo jem and ian. hows we?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yo jem and ian. hows we?


we's ok hows yous


----------



## WRT

evening bludz


----------



## Jem

safe bruv


----------



## solidcecil

alright tom. you good?



IanStu said:


> we's ok hows yous


yeah im alright just got over my hangover! :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem


----------



## WRT

yeah fine mate, yourself? I take it you were out on't pi*s then?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah was last night mate.

what you been up to?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem


hello WA my darling long time no speak are you ok ? have some good luck reps for the interview results chick x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good Jem, so nervous to hear back about my interview, I have to call them tomorrow.

How are you?


----------



## Jem

feeling bit crap this week re training etc - hopefully next week will be better !!!


----------



## IanStu

right a quick update on the back debacle for those that are interested(that''ll be nowone then)...started to feel a bit better yesterday but today I can hardly move...so not sure whats occuring...the painkillers I have are called Oxycontin 40...they dont seem to have much effect...does anyone know anything about em...or if I should get something stronger...also does anyone know anything about slipped discs and how long they take to mend...thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> you can both call me 'God'..


Lol didin't anyone tell you God doesn't exist nor does the perfect man... :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol didin't anyone tell you God doesn't exist nor does the perfect man... :whistling:


Yes I do


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Yes I do


Haha you exist but can anyone vouch for you being perfect :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Haha you exist but can anyone vouch for you being perfect :confused1: :confused1:


Yes me:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> right a quick update on the back debacle for those that are interested(that''ll be nowone then)...started to feel a bit better yesterday but today I can hardly move...so not sure whats occuring...the painkillers I have are called Oxycontin 40...they dont seem to have much effect...does anyone know anything about em...or if I should get something stronger...also does anyone know anything about slipped discs and how long they take to mend...thanks


Sorry don't know much about backs. I trapped a nerve once and was given Diazapan to relax my muscles so the nerve un trapped itsself , and it worked. Aswell as spacing me out for a bit.

Hope it sorts it self out soon, maybe you need to see a chyro thingy (back doc)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty you're right the perfect man does not exist, so far I have managed to find men that fill the following gaps in my life

*One that makes me laugh

*One for dishing out the hugs

*One that makes you feel like the sexiest woman alive

*One to play fight with

*One that is the ultimate love machine (still looking for this one - but was so tempted to violate a young 21 year old on Friday but the good girl in me won out and I let him be)


----------



## WRT

Lmao how old are you WA?


----------



## solidcecil

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty you're right the perfect man does exist look
> 
> *Cecil makes me laugh
> 
> *Cecil dishes out the hugs
> 
> *Cecil makes me feel like the sexiest woman alive
> 
> *Cecil play fights with me
> 
> *Cecil is the ultimate love machine


cheers WA! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

24 for 2 more months but young men are never really attracted to me so it was a nice change, it's usually the over 35's that try their luck


----------



## WRT

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> 24 for 2 more months but young men are never really attracted to me so it was a nice change, it's usually the over 35's that try their luck


Cool i'm 20 at the end of this month and I think you're very attractive:whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

solidcecil said:


> cheers WA! :thumb:


Haha you're very welcome!



WRT said:


> Cool i'm 20 at the end of this month and I think you're very attractive:whistling:


You're only 19?! Holy hell boy! :lol:

Brownie points to WRT for saying the right thing


----------



## paul s

I,m 40 so i have no chance, never mind can't have everthing


----------



## solidcecil

you can have WRT


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Paul!


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Betty you're right the perfect man does not exist, so far I have managed to find men that fill the following gaps in my life
> 
> *One that makes me laugh
> 
> *One for dishing out the hugs
> 
> *One that makes you feel like the sexiest woman alive
> 
> *One to play fight with
> 
> *One that is the ultimate love machine (still looking for this one - but was so tempted to violate a young 21 year old on Friday but the good girl in me won out and I let him be)


Ill x2 that I soo long for all of the above, I think a 21 year old is way out of my league (being 31). I hope to accomplish it blady soon though(finding a decent man with all of the above attributes)... lol

Tried to post this 3x but kept crashing


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Paul!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> 24 for 2 more months but young men are never really attracted to me so it was a nice change, it's usually the over 35's that try their luck


Lucky you! I seem to attract the 17year olds.

I like a partner to have their own interests and be able to argue their point passionately, but someone who can also kick back and have a giggle and do silly things with me.


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> I,m 40 so i have no chance, never mind can't have everthing


I don't believe you! There's no way you're 40.


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone else still around ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Me!


----------



## WRT

I am


----------



## Bettyboo

cool, i just putmore fake tan on to see if it will make me brown this time instead of just turning my hands orange!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I've just checked the top 40 and Michael Jackson is there 13 times!!


----------



## WRT

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've just checked the top 40 and Michael Jackson is there 13 times!!


Top 40? Thought he'd only be in the top 14?

I'll get my coat....


----------



## Bettyboo

Jesus everyone is going fcuking mental over Michael jacskon. Don't like his music personally! I need someone to rub fake tan in my back any offers???


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Jesus everyone is going fcuking mental over Michael jacskon. Don't like his music personally! I need someone to rub fake tan in my back any offers???


If you didn't live so far away I'd do more than rub fake tan on you:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahh you have such a way with words. Mr Smooth!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bad bad joke!! We always had his music playing in the house when I lived in the states me and Dad used to dance and sing to it on breakfast day! Just makes me think of happy memories - he was an awesome artist


----------



## Guest

Damn....this thread is up over 1,000 pages......ridiculous!! :lol: Is there anything interesting I have missed?..... as I will not go back and read the last 112,000 posts that I have missed


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Zeus! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello Zeus! :bounce: :bounce:


Hello beautiful lady


----------



## solidcecil

hey hey


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Zeus you always say such nice things!

Hey cecil!

It's bed time but I don't wanna go, just means I close my eyes on second get comfy and before you know it I have to go to work! Boo!


----------



## Bettyboo

I have been trying to post on here for nearly an hour hmm, oh thanks for the offer of the fake tan rub on thing... haha

Evening Zues


----------



## M_at

Morning ladies.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Mat!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning M_at, WA, Gainer


----------



## Goose

Morning guys,

Great avvy Betty


----------



## IanStu

its a bit cooler at work today..thank god...got the doors open so nice breeze wafting through the building...

Oh yeah forgot to say...morning freaks


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Ian!


----------



## D_MMA

Monring Goose / Ian


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Ian!


Hi WA....what news on the interview?



DaveI said:


> Monring Goose / Ian


Hi Dave...hows life?


----------



## D_MMA

Lifes good bro. just shatterd n moody today haha. started to diet down today as im fightin in 8 weeks. need to drop from 106kg to 98kg.


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Haha well Hello Dan, you can call me Tara if you like. Only did user name as Betty boo as I had a vety top and knickers on with betty boo when i joined and I couldnt think of a mosre original name lol
> 
> :bounce:


Thanks tara,nice name:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ian there is a nice little thread called I got in, I got in, take a peek!


----------



## Dsahna

Amazon :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Lifes good bro. just shatterd n moody today haha. started to diet down today as im fightin in 8 weeks. need to drop from 106kg to 98kg.


Wow, how are you going to go about that then?


----------



## D_MMA

Extremely low carbs hun. i shud be able to do it with low carbs and plenty or cardio.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Dsahna said:


> Amazon :thumb:


Thanks Mr


----------



## solidcecil

morning all, just got back from work!

hows we?


----------



## Dsahna

Okay cecil mate hows yersel


----------



## Bettyboo

morning all i just got back from the gym did back and chest - whohoo used 14kg dumbells for inclines today am chuffed and 10 plates on the lat pull down! I am like lifting more heavier each week, thanks to my new founded help - he knows who he is lol (nothing dodgey just new sorta trainer person)


----------



## solidcecil

Dsahna said:


> Okay cecil mate hows yersel


yeah good cheers bruv, you up to much today?


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> yeah good cheers bruv, you up to much today?


Took a lazy day off  doing cgbp for tris later,u training pal


----------



## solidcecil

cool, yeah gona do chest and tricep later, cant wait


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> morning all i just got back from the gym did back and chest - whohoo used 14kg dumbells for inclines today am chuffed and 10 plates on the lat pull down! I am like lifting more heavier each week, thanks to my new founded help - he knows who he is lol (nothing dodgey just new sorta trainer person)


Thought we had something going :crying:

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Any pbs today cecil mate,hope so


----------



## solidcecil

yeah cheers mate, going to try for a new pb on incline dbs


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah cheers mate, going to try for a new pb on incline dbs


PBs Pbs Pbs.....blah blah blah...no one cares...no one I say no one!


----------



## Dsahna

Thats the way mate

Im going for a pb too.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Thats the way mate
> 
> Im going for a pb too.


Have you not read the rules Dan....no one is allowed to mention PBs on this thread...I dont make the law...its just the way it is...


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> PBs Pbs Pbs.....blah blah blah...no one cares...no one I say no one!


Lol hello ian mate ,youll have to try for one too bud


----------



## solidcecil

k good luck mate.

and shut up ian!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ian how is your back btw, is it any better?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> youll have to try for one too bud


thats right...turn the knife :cursing:



solidcecil said:


> and shut up ian!


OK...shutting up :surrender:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Thought we had something going :crying:
> 
> :lol:


Oh did we lol you feeling left out now... ha just cause we are on first name terms now Dan :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Hi Betty...my back feels a little better as I am at working and moving around...its when I stop and sit down it starts to hurt...but I just sneezed and the pain was exrutiating....just gonna have to put up with it for a while...thanks for asking


----------



## D_MMA

PBs rule. i broke a few in past few weeks. might go for more tonight haha


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Oh did we lol you feeling left out now... ha just cause we are on first name terms now Dan :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol who made the sh!tty rule, mustve been someone who never gets pbs:thumbdown: ......wonder who it could be?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah it was me! iv never had a pb still lifting the same as when i first started

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> yeah it was me! iv never had a pb still lifting the same as when i first started
> 
> :lol:


But what if you get a pb today pal, bet you lift the rule then mate.

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

let me clarify.....you are allowed to get PBs but must never mention them in this thread...or any thread that Ian may read ever....a stupid rule I know..but hey I didnt vote for this goverment but we have to follow rules or society breaks down then its all anarchy and chaos...if thats what you want go ahead...but you have been warned!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> let me clarify.....you are allowed to get PBs but must never mention them in this thread...or any thread that Ian may read ever....a stupid rule I know..but hey I didnt vote for this goverment but we have to follow rules or society breaks down then its all anarchy and chaos...if thats what you want go ahead...but you have been warned!


Ha ha ha youre the culprit! Seriously though can you do any training at the minuite mate


----------



## robisco11

i got a PB the other day......


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ha youre the culprit! Seriously though can you do any training at the minuite mate


No mate...non at all...completely fcuked...I absolutely hate it....driving me nuts...apparently slipped discs can take up to 6 weeks to heal...I'm hoping mine will be alot quicker...or I'll go insane


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i got a PB the other day......


have you got any final words before you die!


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> i got a PB the other day......


 :thumb: bring forth the anarchy :thumb:

Er well done rob


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> have you got any final words before you die!


i love you..


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> No mate...non at all...completely fcuked...I absolutely hate it....driving me nuts...apparently slipped discs can take up to 6 weeks to heal...I'm hoping mine will be alot quicker...or I'll go insane


Hope it heals soon bud,no more weeding ok pal


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i love you..


good deffence....I'll let you live...for now!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hope it heals soon bud,no more weeding ok pal


LOL dont worry...I'm finished with gardening...far to dangerous!


----------



## Bettyboo

Aah i see the man love is flowing again this week lol Hmm off to see another puppy in the week ooh i hope he don't get sold the kids will love me when they see what i have brought them - ok its for me really ....


----------



## Dsahna

What sort of puppy boo?


----------



## Bettyboo

A Jack Russell pup...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Dsahna said:


> What sort of puppy boo?


What he said. I love puppies! :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

I know i get paid Friday so I am hoping he is still there, its like an hour ride on the train to go get him lol I went to see one on Friday and they blady sold it when I phoned up to say I was gonna go collect it!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> I know i get paid Friday so I am hoping he is still there, its like an hour ride on the train to go get him lol I went to see one on Friday and they blady sold it when I phoned up to say I was gonna go collect it!


Fingers crossed for you then! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gainer said:


> That sucks! that will be an amusing train ride home with the dog in the train! Sure you'll enjoy! You thought of a name fro it??


Hmm not yet any ideas :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

Cecil


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Butch


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm not yet any ideas :bounce:


 JACK !!


----------



## D_MMA

Dave the dog.


----------



## Bettyboo

haha thanks guys n gals for ideas...hmm anymore


----------



## Bettyboo

I was thinking of Mr T haha - T for trouble


----------



## IanStu

Mange if its a boy and Minge if its a girl...


----------



## solidcecil

call him cu*t it will make it more intresting when he runs away in the park


----------



## D_MMA

hahahaha ian genuis


----------



## Bettyboo

haha i just saw the compare the meerkat.com lol could call it Sergi pmsl


----------



## D_MMA

why not just jack the jack russell lol.

Milo ?

Taz.. ?

Cat.. lol


----------



## IanStu

Quiet in here this afternoon.....is there anybody out there


----------



## D_MMA

Im here dude.

just meg busy. and want to go home lol


----------



## IanStu

yeah same here mate....realy wanna go home....its not fair...why cant I win the lottery...just cant understand it


----------



## IanStu

LOL...just had a phone call from my dad...he's just driven past my house and the front door was wide open...I was last one out this morning at 7.30....he's been and had a look and says everything looks OK.....I aint gonna tell my mrs or I'm a dead man!


----------



## stephy

Afternoon 

Good weekend everyone?


----------



## stephy

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm not yet any ideas :bounce:


 I had a jack russel as my first dog, loved the little ****er, we called him Bouncer cos he just always jumped about mental lol


----------



## IanStu

hi...steph...sounds like i'm the only person on here who's never had a jack russel....I belive they are good ratters....If thats true then I can see why people would want one!


----------



## stephy

I personally wouldnt of picked it, but i was only a little girl and i think my dad wanted a 'mans' type of dog but still small, he was a good wee dog tho!

Now that im old enough to pick dogs etc I have a poodle and a labrador  haha


----------



## IanStu

stephy said:


> I personally wouldnt of picked it, but i was only a little girl and i think my dad wanted a 'mans' type of dog but still small, he was a good wee dog tho!
> 
> Now that im old enough to pick dogs etc I have a poodle and a labrador  haha


LOL yeah can't imagine many men would choose a poodle...having said that there is a bloke who walks past my house every night with 3 of em...if I had to have a dog it would have to be something macho and lethal...probably get a wolf!


----------



## stephy

my dad was dead against the poodle, hes only a little mini one so not the big standard, but he soon changed his mind, theyre amazing dogs and he now favours him over the lab and says he'd always get another one! Gets a bit annoyed in the winter when i put a pink jacket on him tho (yes him LOL ) and make him walk him like that 

I like huskys, they look manly but pretty at the same time!


----------



## IanStu

stephy said:


> my dad was dead against the poodle, hes only a little mini one so not the big standard, but he soon changed his mind, theyre amazing dogs and he now favours him over the lab and says he'd always get another one! Gets a bit annoyed in the winter when i put a *pink jacket* on him tho (yes him LOL ) and make him walk him like that
> 
> I like huskys, they look manly but pretty at the same time!


PINK JACKET :ban:

but I agree with you about the huskys...beautiful dogs


----------



## Dsahna

Bullmastiffs people,have some taste

And hello


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Bullmastiffs people,have some taste
> 
> And hello


hey...what do you know about taste...I've seen your underpants remember!


----------



## Dsahna

Err ... i ...err ... Their just my training boxers ive got loads of better ones ,honest bud:thumb:


----------



## Goose

I have a Dogue de Bordeux (french Mastiff) Did have two but lost the girl last year to cancer, she was 5!

Prior to that had a Bull Mastiff who also died of cancer aged 7 :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Soz goose mate is the dogues personality similar to the bullys


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Err ... i ...err ... Their just my training boxers ive got loads of better ones ,honest bud:thumb:


LOL...yeah yeah...I believe you


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> I have a Dogue de Bordeux (french Mastiff) Did have two but lost the girl last year to cancer, she was 5!
> 
> Prior to that had a Bull Mastiff who also died of cancer aged 7 :cursing:


thats a bit of bad luck...losing 2 with the same illness..are those types of dogs suseptable to cancer then or just a coincidence


----------



## Goose

Dsahna said:


> Soz goose mate is the dogues personality similar to the bullys


If your talking about, the slobbering, Lazyness, general farting and constant sleeping then yeah!! :lol:

Love em though, I wouldnt choose any other breed of dog.. But its all I have ever grown up with.


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> thats a bit of bad luck...losing 2 with the same illness..are those types of dogs suseptable to cancer then or just a coincidence


I'm not sure but they have been known not live much past 10.

They are big dogs after all.. Our male is around 10 stone and is quite light for a mastiff I believe.


----------



## D_MMA

haha ian u daft git.

Hey stephy - u just brightend up my day.

I like akita's


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...yeah yeah...I believe you


£1 shop mate,proper fashionable :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Big Big thunderstorm at the moment! Anyone else in a storm where they are??


its absolutely p1ssin it down and thought I heard the distant rumble of thunder...where in the midlands r u mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

stephy said:


> my dad was dead against the poodle, hes only a little mini one so not the big standard, but he soon changed his mind, theyre amazing dogs and he now favours him over the lab and says he'd always get another one! Gets a bit annoyed in the winter when i put a pink jacket on him tho (yes him LOL ) and make him walk him like that
> 
> I like huskys, they look manly but pretty at the same time!


I like husky's but they are mad dogs, and some if you let them off the lead and they see a small animal will kill it, ie a cat or another small dog.

Im not sure i will be putting any pink coat on my Jack Russell when i get it lol .

Hello Steph!


----------



## Dsahna

DaveI said:


> haha ian u daft git.
> 
> Hey stephy - u just brightend up my day.
> 
> I like akita's


 :thumbup1: good taste,manly.


----------



## Bettyboo

I used to have an akita beautiful dogs they are very stubborn but very loyal . I would have another one but my lad does not like big dogs. So going with the choice of a small one lol


----------



## IanStu

bugger...I gotta go and do some work before I go home tonight...damm cheek...later guys


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I used to have an akita beautiful dogs they are very stubborn but very loyal . I would have another one but my lad does not like big dogs. So going with the choice of a small one lol


Laaaad!!! This just gets worse,proper led me on the other night with all this single life and empty bed crap,truly cut me deep this time

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Laaaad!!! This just gets worse,proper led me on the other night with all this single life and empty bed crap,truly cut me deep this time
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Haha my lad (as in my son) aged 8 , oh I have a daughter too aged 6 :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Haha my lad (as in my son) aged 8 , oh I have a daughter too aged 6 :bounce:


Later ian pal

Ive got 3 bets ,1 still in nappies


----------



## Rickski

hello all.


----------



## D_MMA

alright rickski lad you ok


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> hello all.


Hello rick mate,what you been upto


----------



## Bettyboo

Apparently kids get worse as they get older???

Just had lady on phone, she is going to keep the puppy for me and I can pick him up Friday, won't need a deposit. whoohoo - he is tiny lol


----------



## Replicator

DaveI said:


> why not just jack the jack russell lol.
> 
> Milo ?
> 
> Taz.. ?
> 
> Cat.. lol


DAVE!! I Take it you missed post 15235 even although you posted 15236 LOL

REP


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Apparently kids get worse as they get older???
> 
> Just had lady on phone, she is going to keep the puppy for me and I can pick him up Friday, won't need a deposit. whoohoo - he is tiny lol


And there in lies his name ....TINY 

REP


----------



## WRT

Oh we have another fit woman in here! Think i'll have to stop posting for my own benefit soon:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> And there in lies his name ....TINY
> 
> REP


Lol can't imagine myself shouting "Tiny come here" :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil

helloooo hows we folks?


----------



## M_at

eating


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> eating


now theres a suprise :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello I have just thrown up the peas and calui I had with my dinner yak, the egg stayed down though lol


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Hello I have just thrown up the peas and calui I had with my dinner yak, the egg stayed down though lol


Not on purpose I hope!


----------



## Bettyboo

No just had the urge to puke lol


----------



## stephy

Hello people!

Just back from the gym and got a total 'girl' comment off a guy!

asked what i was doing, i was just playing about with resistance bands really, told him, says its probs pointless for him as i dont think it will build any muscle what so ever.

his reply

"its ok, i dont want to build muscle i just want to tone" haha


----------



## WRT

stephy said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just back from the gym and got a total 'girl' comment off a guy!
> 
> asked what i was doing, i was just playing about with resistance bands really, told him, says its probs pointless for him as i dont think it will build any muscle what so ever.
> 
> his reply
> 
> "its ok, i dont want to build muscle i just want to tone" haha


Should have told him to get his fat ass on the treadmill then


----------



## Bettyboo

haha nice one stephy! Men and their ego's eh lol


----------



## Jem

Mooorning - going to catch up now - anyone missed me !


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just back from the gym and got a total 'girl' comment off a guy!
> 
> asked what i was doing, i was just playing about with resistance bands really, told him, says its probs pointless for him as i dont think it will build any muscle what so ever.
> 
> his reply
> 
> "its ok, i dont want to build muscle *i just want to tone*" haha


should have kicked him in the bollox...


----------



## Dsahna

Leotard


----------



## Jem

um hello ??


----------



## robisco11

helloooooooooooo dshana and jem


----------



## Jem

well it took you ages to acknowledge my presence ....wtf ....a girl could become offended - was it the picture of my bare ass that put you off pmsl ...see paranoia setting in ???


----------



## robisco11

haha tbh i didnt even realise you'd posted 

im watching GMTV, that was taking all my attention.


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha tbh i didnt even realise you'd posted
> 
> im watching GMTV, that was taking all my attention.


I shoud have known that I cannot compete with the likes of Kate 'look at my massive swollen pregnant belly & huge boobies...again' Garraway or Penny 'I is soooo annoying and stupid' Smith ..... :tongue:


----------



## M_at

What is GMTV?


----------



## WRT

Yo people, whats everyone up to today?


----------



## M_at

Work and feeling sorry for myself now that I have a cold.


----------



## IanStu

morning losers...looks like one of my sons has swine flu....its rapant at his school....everyones getting it....last night he started to get a fever and coughing and sneezing and stuff....looks pretty rough this morning....so spose my other son will get it and then me and mrs....just what I needed!

Quick weather update...a bit cooler again today....changed my shorts for jeans...and its raining...garden is looking lush

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> morning losers...looks like one of my sons has swine flu....its rapant at his school....everyones getting it....last night he started to get a fever and coughing and sneezing and stuff....looks pretty rough this morning....so spose my other son will get it and then me and mrs....just what I needed!
> 
> Quick weather update...a bit cooler again today....changed my shorts for jeans...and its raining...garden is looking lush
> 
> How's everyone else today?


feck me you and your kids get every disease, illness and complaint possible - is your wife a mad scientist trying to kill you all off ????


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> feck me you and your kids get every disease, illness and complaint possible - is your wife a mad scientist trying to kill you all off ????


pmsl....its crossed my mind....I def think our house is cursed

How r u today?


----------



## Rickski

Morning all hows tricks.


----------



## Jem

morning ricks - same old same old, still have the same fat ass - just got a new 'mini me' growing on the side of my face to make me feel that bit better ....


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> morning losers...looks like one of my sons has swine flu....its rapant at his school....everyones getting it....last night he started to get a fever and coughing and sneezing and stuff....looks pretty rough this morning....so spose my other son will get it and then me and mrs....just what I needed!


OK - you beat my slight sore throat and cold :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> pmsl....its crossed my mind....I def think our house is cursed
> 
> How r u today?


have a mahoosive spot ......put TCP on it it and now I stink to boot :lol: :lol: to squeeze or not to squeeze zat is de question.... :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Morning all hows tricks.


Morning Rickster...u OK



M_at said:


> OK - you beat my slight sore throat and cold :lol:


LOL....well don't be down hearted...maybe you'll develop something more sinister

:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> have a mahoosive spot ......put TCP on it it and now I stink to boot :lol: :lol: to squeeze or not to squeeze zat is de question.... :bounce:


Squeeze, squeeze, squeeze!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> have a mahoosive spot ......put TCP on it it and now I stink to boot :lol: :lol: to squeeze or not to squeeze zat is de question.... :bounce:


zit is the question...I think u meant.....I always pile sudocreme on em...seems to get rid of the redness


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> zit is the question...I think u meant.....I always pile sudocreme on em...seems to get rid of the redness


I left the door open for you on that one .....

Yep that's exactly what I did last night - went to bed in a mask of sudocreme.....

Not prone to spots though so dunno what caused it ? think may have been stress from last week

How is the slipped disc - are you sitting up and stuff ??


----------



## Goose

I have never understood why you would use sudocream? its greasy and oily so surely putting it on a spot is a no no?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I have never understood why you would use sudocream? its greasy and oily so surely putting it on a spot is a no no?


no its really good goose - use it for nappy rash on babies and it gets rid of inflammation like nothing else .....


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> no its really good goose - use it for nappy rash on babies and it gets rid of inflammation like nothing else .....


Do you see my logic?? Putting grease on a spot just dosen't seem right.. I prefer tea tree 

(GAY) :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I left the door open for you on that one .....
> 
> Yep that's exactly what I did last night - went to bed in a mask of sudocreme.....
> 
> Not prone to spots though so dunno what caused it ? think may have been stress from last week
> 
> How is the slipped disc - are you sitting up and stuff ??


Slipped disc is fcukin killin me...I think it may be very slightly better....I'm OK as long as I dont breath



Goose said:


> I have never understood why you would use sudocream? its greasy and oily so surely putting it on a spot is a no no?


It does work mate...I use to get em on my back and shoulders and sudocreme got rid of em!


----------



## Jem

been there Ian - I was in bed for the full week - on back....even moving my toe hurt - and that is no lie - it sent spasms through me - had to p!ss in a pot [too much info] and that was agony as well ....Mine is not too good at the moment - on its way I think....needs some serious prevention care before it pops again !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> been there Ian - I was in bed for the full week - on back....even moving my toe hurt - and that is no lie - it sent spasms through me - had to p!ss in a pot [too much info] and that was agony as well ....Mine is not too good at the moment - on its way I think....needs some serious prevention care before it pops again !


do you know how long it may take before I'm able to train again...I can walk...but sitting down and getting up is impossible unaded...I dont realy wanna admit this but my mrs had to dress me this morning....oh the humiliation!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> do you know how long it may take before I'm able to train again...I can walk...but sitting down and getting up is impossible unaded...I dont realy wanna admit this but my mrs had to dress me this morning....oh the humiliation!


What have they put you on??? It depends on whether the disc has actually slipped and if resting on sciatic nerve I think

Do you get muscle spasms with it ?

I got back to training after 2 weeks tbh although prob should have given it longer ....I know how painful it is so it is impossible to dress yourself - and as for socks ----well I gave up !!!

You have to keep as active as you can though


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> What have they put you on??? It depends on whether the disc has actually slipped and if resting on sciatic nerve I think
> 
> Do you get muscle spasms with it ?
> 
> I got back to training after 2 weeks tbh although prob should have given it longer ....I know how painful it is so it is impossible to dress yourself - and as for socks ----well I gave up !!!
> 
> You have to keep as active as you can though


Yes I get spams up the right side of back and down my right leg...I am on a painkiller called Oxycontin 40...not sure its doing much though....the doc told me it could be up to 6 weeks but she had wild eyes and unkempt tussled hair...so its unlikely she knows anything...I'm gonna get back in gym asap!

Oh yeah socks....what a joke!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yes I get spams up the right side of back and down my right leg...I am on a painkiller called Oxycontin 40...not sure its doing much though....the doc told me it could be up to 6 weeks but she had wild eyes and unkempt tussled hair...so its unlikely she knows anything...I'm gonna get back in gym asap!
> 
> Oh yeah socks....what a joke!


not sure about oxycontin? I know Michael Jackson was taking it though !!!! what about antiinflamms ???

I was on diclofenic and this was what got me back to training so quickly I am sure !!

a doc with wild eyes and unkempt hair - sounds like she is a sex maniac ....

they really do breed the strange up your way dont they ? :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Morning everyone!

back still not good then Ian??? im very good at massage mate if you need it:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> back still not good then Ian??? im very good at massage mate if you need it:bounce: :bounce:


morning Ry you tarting yourself about again ?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> not sure about oxycontin? I know Michael Jackson was taking it though !!!!


Oh my fcukin god...any more good news?

I also have a prescription for diazepam....which I havent got yet....and was told to switch to just ibuprofen when the jackson killing drug is fininished!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> morning Ry you tarting yourself about again ?


Only if you let me wouldnt want to throw massages around if your in need of one first :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> back still not good then Ian??? im very good at massage mate if you need it:bounce: :bounce:


Hi Ry....get yourself up here mate...I need a good rub!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Only if you let me wouldnt want to throw massages around if your in need of one first :thumbup1:


I'll get in line!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hi Ry....get yourself up here mate...I need a good rub!


 Lol have you tried to get the missis to do it mate???

I have a friend that was out water ski'ing and he hit the water funny and done his back so decided to get the missis to walk along it to try and put it back in place (idiot lol) anyway next day he couldnt move so i took him to A&E and he had fractured 2 Vertebrae, and obviously i saw the funny side of it and said he probs just slipped a disc till his missis walked over him wich then caused the fractures lol!

needless to say he was imobile for a very long time and still suffers problems so just a tip dont ever get some one to walk on your back:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Lol have you tried to get the missis to do it mate???
> 
> I have a friend that was out water ski'ing and he hit the water funny and done his back so decided to get the missis to walk along it to try and put it back in place (idiot lol) anyway next day he couldnt move so i took him to A&E and he had fractured 2 Vertebrae, and obviously i saw the funny side of it and said he probs just slipped a disc till his missis walked over him wich then caused the fractures lol!
> 
> needless to say he was imobile for a very long time and still suffers problems so just a tip dont ever get some one to walk on your back:thumbup1:


OMFG what an idiot

Saying that - I have walked on a BBers back at the gym - he regularly requests it because he swears it all clicks back into place ..... :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMFG what an idiot
> 
> Saying that - I have walked on a BBers back at the gym - he regularly requests it because he swears it all clicks back into place ..... :lol:


i suppose i may let you walk along mine but there has to be a certain amount of nakedness involved i dont mean bare feet:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning All


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh my fcukin god...any more good news?
> 
> I also have a prescription for diazepam....which I havent got yet....and was told to switch to just ibuprofen when the jackson killing drug is fininished!


PMSL he was on diazepam as well.......copycat :laugh:

see below for more good news re oxycontin ....

*Former lead guitarist of Guns 'N' Roses went through a period of addiction to OxyContin during his G'N'R days according to his auto biography **[76]* 

*Michael Jackson**, pop singer. Jackson was known to be using various prescribed medications right up to his death on June 25, 2009. He was rumoured to be "heavily addicted" to Oxycontin**[77]**, *

*Instances of hazardous use, harmful use, and diversion of OxyContin have increased in the U.S. beginning in the late 1990s.**[78]** The slang term **hillbilly heroin** for OxyContin refers to the occurrence of the "earliest reported cases of Oxycontin abuse" in the U.S. in **rural** areas such as **Appalachia**.**[79]** Diversion of OxyContin in the U.S. may occur through "fraudulent prescriptions, **doctor shopping**, over-prescribing, and pharmacy theft."**[78]*


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i suppose i may let you walk along mine but there has to be a certain amount of nakedness involved i dont mean bare feet:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


 :thumb: Yah OK !!!


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> Morning All


morning mate:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Morning Dave ! are you using anything for your cut ? T3's or Clen etc - large amount has to go doesnt it ....or will just diet do it for you ?


----------



## Jem

Ian is a Hillbilly Heroin Addict !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ian is a Hillbilly Heroin Addict !


Oh jeeez...I'd never heard of the stuff till Friday....now I gotta go live in the gutter and mug people just to get my fix...what a difference a day makes!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh jeeez...I'd never heard of the stuff till Friday....now I gotta go live in the gutter and mug people just to get my fix...what a difference a day makes!


24 little hours ....what a difference a day makes ...& the difference is youuuuuu..... Oh I felt a little song coming on

Funny :lol: :lol: :lol: didnt you google the drug they were giving you ????


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Lol have you tried to get the missis to do it mate???
> 
> I have a friend that was out water ski'ing and he hit the water funny and done his back so decided to get the missis to walk along it to try and put it back in place (idiot lol) anyway next day he couldnt move so i took him to A&E and he had fractured 2 Vertebrae, and obviously i saw the funny side of it and said he probs just slipped a disc till his missis walked over him wich then caused the fractures lol!
> 
> needless to say he was imobile for a very long time and still suffers problems so just a tip dont ever get some one to walk on your back:thumbup1:


Mate...I wont be letting the mrs walk on my back...she needs to shed a few pounds first....at the moment the results would sure to be fatal...especialy if she wore stilletoes


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> 24 little hours ....what a difference a day makes ...& the difference is youuuuuu..... Oh I felt a little song coming on
> 
> Funny :lol: :lol: :lol: didnt you google the drug they were giving you ????


tbh i would be more worried that hes now a hillbilly then anything else i mean has anyone seen the film "wrong turn" :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

IanStu said:


> Mate...I wont be letting the mrs walk on my back...she needs to shed a few pounds first....at the moment the results would sure to be fatal...especialy if she wore stilletoes


No I didnt but I fcukin am now......been googling alot about slipped discs though...printed out a nice little picture of cartlidge bulging out of 2 vertabra...

Edit...not sure what I did there....but that aint the right quote at the top


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> tbh i would be more worried that hes now a hillbilly then anything else i mean has anyone seen the film "wrong turn" :confused1: :confused1:


Yes I saw it......very disturbing!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> tbh i would be more worried that hes now a hillbilly then anything else i mean has anyone seen the film "wrong turn" :confused1: :confused1:


Oh he is from Tamworth - they are all hillbilly's there - its like the twiglet zone .....



IanStu said:


> No I didnt but I fcukin am now......been googling alot about slipped discs though...printed out a nice little picture of cartlidge bulging out of 2 vertabra...


Niiice imagery there !


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Yes I saw it......very disturbing!


the second ones worse lol i refer to the sex scene between two of the mutants/hillbillys/whatever they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Oh he is from Tamworth - they are all hillbilly's there - its like the twiglet zone .....


You got that right...its a nightmare of a place....everyone is interbred....people shuffle around the town like zombies....I only ever go into town to go to the bank...just to scary!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> the second ones worse lol i refer to the sex scene between two of the mutants/hillbillys/whatever they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


i'll rent it immediately


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning All


Morning Dave


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> You got that right...its a nightmare of a place....everyone is interbred....people shuffle around the town like zombies....I only ever go into town to go to the bank...just to scary!


some beautiful houses there but erm towncentre best avoided I think - its like the equivalent of Northfield in Birmingham I think ....only a bit classier ...

Northfield = Jeremy Kyle audience and interviewee candidate paradise :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

well im actually from the new forest end of southampton so i guess im a tree dweller/pigmy/hillbilly/moonshine runner/*******/inbreader/ etc etc

i think you get the point and i really do feed ponies :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Northfield = Jeremy Kyle audience and interviewee candidate paradise :thumbup1:


LOL....good description....and frighteningly accurate :scared:


----------



## Jem

My pony is hungry ...........

see - if bored revert to smuttery

& I have been so good for so long.....ruined now ...all ruined


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well im actually from the new forest end of southampton so i guess im a tree dweller/pigmy/hillbilly/moonshine runner/*******/inbreader/ etc etc
> 
> i think you get the point and i really do feed ponies :lol:


I love the New Forest...spent alot of my childhood near there....parents had a holiday cottage at Mudeford near Christchurch...still go down there alot with my kids...but tend to stop further west at Sandbanks...beaches are better!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> My pony is hungry ...........
> 
> see - if bored revert to smuttery
> 
> & I have been so good for so long.....ruined now ...all ruined


LOL...it was bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> My pony is hungry ...........
> 
> see - if bored revert to smuttery
> 
> & I have been so good for so long.....ruined now ...all ruined


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

your not ruined yet i havent even got there but you wil definalty be ruined after:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> your not ruined yet i havent even got there but you wil definalty be ruined after:whistling: :whistling:


No after what I posted yesterday I am ruined .........you missed that one...and erm - little less conversation, a little more action .....


----------



## robisco11

boooooooooooooooored


----------



## Jem

we all are - I am going to get ready for the gym in a minute unless it perks up ...

alsoo have money back from sh!te holiday co.

Never book with On the Beach - they are robbin b*stardos ......Have now booked with another company and got the holiday + insurance + transfers for £100 cheaper than the first co. Bargain

12th August woopie !!!!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> we all are - I am going to get ready for the gym in a minute unless it perks up ...
> 
> alsoo have money back from sh!te holiday co.
> 
> Never book with On the Beach - they are robbin b*stardos ......Have now booked with another company and got the holiday + insurance + transfers for £100 cheaper than the first co. Bargain
> 
> 12th August woopie !!!!!


yeah read all your posts about the holliday fiasco....I felt for you...so frustrating trying to deal with idiots like that...glad you got it sorrted eventualy....where u off to on ya hols


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I love the New Forest...spent alot of my childhood near there....parents had a holiday cottage at Mudeford near Christchurch...still go down there alot with my kids...but tend to stop further west at Sandbanks...beaches are better!


yeah sandbanks is wicked especially when the fhm/nuts girls do there shoots there lol!



robisco11 said:


> boooooooooooooooored


hi mate



Jem said:


> we all are - I am going to get ready for the gym in a minute unless it perks up ...
> 
> alsoo have money back from sh!te holiday co.
> 
> Never book with On the Beach - they are robbin b*stardos ......Have now booked with another company and got the holiday + insurance + transfers for £100 cheaper than the first co. Bargain
> 
> 12th August woopie !!!!!


where my invite damn it????


----------



## Jem

Oop I have to gloat all over again ...I am going to Sharm el Sheikh for 2 weeks all inclusive woohoo .....feckin cant wait

Need to do some serious training before I go though ....


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> yeah sandbanks is wicked especially when the fhm/nuts girls do there shoots there lol!


bugger...never seen that happen...although last time I was there, there was a polo match on the beach...and all the players model girlfriend were parading about....one girl was in a bikin with stilletoes trying to walk on the sand...never new something could be erotic and histerical at the same time :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> bugger...never seen that happen...although last time I was there, there was a polo match on the beach...and all the players model girlfriend were parading about....one girl was in a bikin with stilletoes trying to walk on the sand...never new something could be erotic and histerical at the same time :thumbup1:


it deasnt happen too often but i have been there once last summer, yes i fully admit i have been back everyday since in a long mak waiting for the repeat shoot:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Oop I have to gloat all over again ...I am going to Sharm el Sheikh for 2 weeks all inclusive woohoo .....feckin cant wait
> 
> Need to do some serious training before I go though ....


green with envy here..


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oop I have to gloat all over again ...I am going to Sharm el Sheikh for 2 weeks all inclusive woohoo .....feckin cant wait
> 
> Need to do some serious training before I go though ....


damn it im jelous now lol are you taking Cecil???


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> damn it im jelous now lol are you taking Cecil???


of course - well you know - if they can spare him at work :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> it deasnt happen too often but i have been there once last summer, yes i fully admit i have been back everyday since in a long mak waiting for the repeat shoot:whistling:


LOL...you may have company this year!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> of course - well you know - if they can spare him at work :whistling:


pmsl....cruel Jem, very cruel!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL...you may have company this year!


thats not a bad idea mate if your backs still bad we can play the cripple card for kisses and all out sympathy :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> of course - well you know - if they can spare him at work :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

oh hes gonna love you lol!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thats not a bad idea mate if your backs still bad we can play the cripple card for kisses and all out sympathy :thumb:


OK mate...I'm dusting off my thong...even as we speak!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> OK mate...I'm dusting off my thong...even as we speak!


 great you in your thong me donning my mankini, i rekon we are on to something here:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> great you in your thong me donning my mankini, i rekon we are on to something here:lol:


How can we fail...waht woman could resist!


----------



## Jem

yum!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> How can we fail...waht woman could resist!


these are the babes i hooked last time i wore my mankini and they were devils in the sack:thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG makes me feel a whole lot better about my bikini pics !!!!!!

that's grim though isnt it - how could anyone have that kind of fetish ???


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> yum!
> View attachment 28131


heres one tom (wrt) took of me earlier in the thread


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> these are the babes i hooked last time i wore my mankini and they were devils in the sack:thumb:


Hey cool....maybe I could get em to walk up and down my back...think that'd help? :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hey cool....maybe I could get em to walk up and down my back...think that'd help? :thumbup1:


well you wouldnt be in any more pain i can assure you of that but at the same time i doubt you would have a pulse either :lol:


----------



## Jem

boooored people

..........................................................................


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> boooored people
> 
> ..........................................................................


Well I could perform a dance for u....well more of a standing still contempary ballet...still quite entertaining


----------



## robisco11

im bored too

god someone do something~!!


----------



## cellaratt

MaxMuscle said:


> Hey all... Hope all hope all are well. Sorry I have been away for so long. Got a lil caught up on here and have been busy with life situations. Glad to see this thread is still alive and well.


Hey peckerhead...PM me...


----------



## Jem

OMG I am going to squeeze my spot


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMG I am going to squeeze my spot


Hang on...i'll hide behind the sofa!


----------



## Jem

pmsl no get your cake ready - I have the custard

.....bleurgh

- sorry !!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> pmsl no get your cake ready - I have the custard
> 
> .....bleurgh
> 
> - sorry !!!


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon!

Glad you got your holiday sorted Jem, How did the spot popping work out?


----------



## Jem

not done it yet - got to leave the house shortly after and it may well look horrid post squeezing !!!!


----------



## Goose

Wheres the vomit button on here?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good thinking, I only pop them before bed and then hope a miracle is performed while I sleep and am good as new in the morning!

Man up Goosey! :tongue:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good thinking, I only pop them before bed and then hope a miracle is performed while I sleep and am good as new in the morning!
> 
> Man up Goosey! :tongue:


haha but when you mention wheres the cake I have the custard it does turn my gut slightly 

Cream cake anyone? :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm giving myself half a day off work...I'm off home...speak later losers


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha ok - I'll let you off!

I found a pic saved on my PC today that i am going to make my goal pic


----------



## ryoken

im back from picking up the little monsters from pre-school whats been happening actually no i have seen --- yucky talk about spot squeezing :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Morning Dave ! are you using anything for your cut ? T3's or Clen etc - large amount has to go doesnt it ....or will just diet do it for you ?


cant use clen hun brings my psoriasis out well bad.

just hammering cardio and mega low carb diet and using winni at 50mg & proviron 50mg a day try and hold some size / muscle and harden up, see what happens, psoriasis seems to be coming back again tho so might come off all together and just try it naturally (ye right)


----------



## D_MMA

and afternoon all had a busy morning.


----------



## Goose

Yeah Dave keep up with the cardio and diet.. once hit a plateau adjust diet.. then cardio then add the stims - i.e T3.


----------



## D_MMA

Ye mate well as for cardio - im running with a bin bag on 2 - 3 times a week. muay thai twice a week for 1.5hours and BJJ twice a week 1 hour aswell as 1 standard MMA (mixing it all up) trainin for 2 hours a week. plus try do what i can when im free like go for a run or a roll with some of the lads that could be free lol


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> *im running with a bin bag on* 2 - 3 times a week.


Dave you aint that ugly :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> Ye mate well as for cardio - im running with a bin bag on 2 - 3 times a week. muay thai twice a week for 1.5hours and BJJ twice a week 1 hour aswell as 1 standard MMA (mixing it all up) trainin for 2 hours a week. plus try do what i can when im free like go for a run or a roll with some of the lads that could be free lol


damn dave your doing a fair bit mate :thumb:



IanStu said:


> Dave you aint that ugly :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> Ye mate well as for cardio - im running with a bin bag on 2 - 3 times a week. muay thai twice a week for 1.5hours and BJJ twice a week 1 hour aswell as 1 standard MMA (mixing it all up) trainin for 2 hours a week. plus try do what i can when im free like go for a run or a roll with some of the lads that could be free lol


Oh my goodness you busy boy! Wow! :thumb:



IanStu said:


> Dave you aint that ugly :tongue:


Aw thats not nice! Does remind me of when my Dad was having an affair, my Mum found out he was taking a woman out to dinner and turned up and put a paper bag with a few expletives written on it! Good old mum


----------



## WRT

Afternoon peeps, can't wait until tonight will be getting pis*ed up with BabyYoyo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WRT said:


> Afternoon peeps, can't wait until tonight will be getting pis*ed up with BabyYoyo


Oh have a great time! :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Afternoon peeps, can't wait until tonight will be getting pis*ed up with BabyYoyo


 :bounce: :bounce:

sounds like a good night to me mate:thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> Dave you aint that ugly :tongue:


Its so you dont recognise me and try to kidnap me...again.


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Afternoon peeps, can't wait until tonight will be getting pis*ed up with BabyYoyo


Oi dont forget we want pictures tomorrow!


----------



## ryoken

I cant fvcking believe it! i just had a phone call from the hospitals ENT clinic saying they want to check my face over after i had that infection in my saliver gland and the stone/blockage, now its all cleared since but they want to run full scans of my glands etc but on the 16th of september!

WTF:confused1: :confused1:

they said we have to be sure its not caused any lasting damage or theres still a problem --- my reply was well im sure i will know before you guys do in september lol:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I cant fvcking believe it! i just had a phone call from the hospitals ENT clinic saying they want to check my face over after i had that infection in my saliver gland and the stone/blockage, now its all cleared since but they want to run full scans of my glands etc but on the 16th of september!
> 
> WTF:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> they said we have to be sure its not caused any lasting damage or theres still a problem --- my reply was well im sure i will know before you guys do in september lol:lol:


thats a joke mate...half ya face will have fallen off by then..pity you're not an illegal immigrant...probably get seen this afternoon (ooppps went a bit political)


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> thats a joke mate...half ya face will have fallen off by then..pity you're not an illegal immigrant...probably get seen this afternoon (ooppps went a bit political)


 :lol: :lol:

its true though lol i just said whats the point in the opiontment if i havent had any problems by september then surely im not going to get any and they said well you never know lmao


----------



## D_MMA

you never know.....


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> you never know.....


lol anything could happen i suppose although just a long time to leave it for a scan and check up imo when i had the problem 2 weeks back nearly lol:lol:


----------



## Jem

what is wrong with you ...in english please - stones and saliva ?????


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> cant use clen hun brings my psoriasis out well bad.
> 
> just hammering cardio and mega low carb diet and using winni at 50mg & proviron 50mg a day try and hold some size / muscle and harden up, see what happens, psoriasis seems to be coming back again tho so might come off all together and just try it naturally (ye right)


Dave where do you get psoriasis and why does the clen trigger it ? I get it if I dont treat it ...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> what is wrong with you ...in english please - stones and saliva ?????


 nothing is wrong with me now lol but going back over a week now i had a blockage/infection in my right saliver gland wich every time i ate swelled to a nice half a tennis ball sized lump at the side of my right jaw (saliver trapped in gland)

well after buggering about with doctors that knew naff all i finally got sorted by a&e and given antibiotics and a lemon yes a lemon to suck on slices as it gets your saliver flowing and unblocked said blocked gland!!

but the full scan of my face/glands isnt till september and im all healed/infection/blockage free now so just a bit miffed why its that far away if they are really that worried of other problems:thumb:


----------



## Jem

oh I see - well that all sounds very nice ...not

its like standing at Boots pharmacy at the moment this thread ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> oh I see - well that all sounds very nice ...not
> 
> its like standing at Boots pharmacy at the moment this thread ....


ffs theres no pleasing some people bring your pony round to mine and i will feed it for you, it better be bloody hungry though:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> Oi dont forget we want pictures tomorrow!


Lol no funny business!


----------



## Jem

it is ......very


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Lol no funny business!


why have you been ordained or something ?


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> Dave where do you get psoriasis and why does the clen trigger it ? I get it if I dont treat it ...


on my elbows and now on my hands! clen is a beta blocker which triggers it off.


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> on my elbows and now on my hands! clen is a beta blocker which triggers it off.


didnt know that

learn something every day ..... :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> it is ......very


well theres two ways to look at it either you have a horse that is eating all the grass in your back garden or your extrememely horny, both situtations im sure i can help with:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

evening guys!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> evening guys!


evening mate i missed you oh by the way i got a feeling Jem is not a guy :lol:

on a serious note how you mate?? :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> evening mate i missed you *oh by the way i got a feeling Jem is not a guy * :lol:
> 
> :thumbup1:


Oh my fcukin god...now u tell me


----------



## IanStu

evening rob


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> evening rob


evening, how you doing?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Oh my fcukin god...now u tell me


well dont take my word for it as there was this time in thialand i was 100% convinced it was female......................


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> evening, how you doing?


pretty well thanks...except for usual long list of crippling pains and undescribable agonies...


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> pretty well thanks...except for usual long list of crippling pains and undescribable agonies...


falling apart are we?


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well dont take my word for it as there was this time in thialand i was 100% convinced it was female......................


tell me about it mate...made the same mistake myself...except it was in Eastbourne...opened my eyes I can tell ya!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> falling apart are we?


fell apart mate...how r u...still bored?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> fell apart mate...how r u...still bored?


haha! nope im good thanks, had a nice session at the gym, got absolutely soaked on the way there though, started to run when i got half way, realised how unfit i was, got about 100 yards and had to walk to catch my breath


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> haha! nope im good thanks, had a nice session at the gym, got absolutely soaked on the way there though, started to run when i got half way, realised how unfit i was, got about 100 yards and had to walk to catch my breath


LOL...its funny how we workout so much...yet loads of us r realy unfit!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> LOL...its funny how we workout so much...yet loads of us r realy unfit!


yep, but as long as we dont look unfit its all good!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> yep, but as long as we dont look unfit its all good!


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> tell me about it mate...made the same mistake myself...except it was in Eastbourne...opened my eyes I can tell ya!


 I kept my eyes closed after i saw it taking a pee standing up but the whole experience changed me forever :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

well everytime I'm with a woman...I'm always terrified that when she gets undressed I'm gonna get more than I bargained for (not since I've been married obviously) :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Evening girls - anyone doing much this rainy evening?


----------



## badger

sat on here while my dog pesters me to go out, stupid thing is if i get ready and try to take him out he'll get the face on at it raining and not want to go the great puff.


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone hows we?

im great. i got 5new pbs today!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks, well I have the puppy home he is sooo cute. The children have named him Bolt??? Oh well, did cardio today went for a run, legs tomorrow. Hope everyone else is good .


----------



## robisco11

evening guysss

how is everyone

well done on the PB's cecil, im gonna check em out now"!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening guys and girls!



badger said:


> sat on here while my dog pesters me to go out, stupid thing is if i get ready and try to take him out he'll get the face on at it raining and not want to go the great puff.


:lol:They're sensitive little creatures!



solidcecil said:


> hey everyone hows we?
> 
> im great. i got 5new pbs today!!


 :thumb: Well done you!!



Bettyboo said:


> Evening folks, well I have the puppy home he is sooo cute. The children have named him Bolt??? Oh well, did cardio today went for a run, legs tomorrow. Hope everyone else is good .


Bolt, cool name. My 19st powerhouse friend has just got a boxer puppy and called it Lola, she even has a pink collar! Betty can we have a pic please?


----------



## badger

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone hows we?
> 
> im great. i got 5new pbs today!!


congrats pal, great news !


----------



## solidcecil

cheers people. how are we?


----------



## badger

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening guys and girls!
> 
> :lol:They're sensitive little creatures!


Aye poor little lamb (only weighs 8 stone) just posted couple of pics of him on the pets corner thread if you've never seen him. Congrats on getting your place top news, lady. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## badger

solidcecil said:


> cheers people. how are we?


Good mate thanks, hit a pb of 120 on flat bench last week so hoping i can get it out again this week. Just trying to catch up with peeps b4 i get my sen off to bed on daft o clock starts in the morning as usual. :cursing:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

badger said:


> Aye poor little lamb (only weighs 8 stone) just posted couple of pics of him on the pets corner thread if you've never seen him. Congrats on getting your place top news, lady. :beer: :beer: :beer:


Thank you badger, I so pleased!

Well done on your pb too! Everyone is doing so well!


----------



## badger

Off to bed, take care everyone. I'll try not to leave it as long before dropping in again i've been a bit lax in my attendance alatey. :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah sure on it way!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Excellent - thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

Here is Bolt chilling out on way home on the train


----------



## robisco11

what a cute little guy!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Bettyboo said:


> Here is Bolt chilling out on way home on the train


awwww i want him!


----------



## badger

Just about to log off when photo of Bolt appeared, awwwwww how cute is he !!


----------



## Bettyboo

bugger i cant resize them , he looks massive lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh my frickin god betty, that is too adorable


----------



## Bettyboo

I know he cute, the cat is not keen though hissed at him then ran out the door haha


----------



## Bettyboo

Ill put some more up later when i get my camera from my mams.


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Just about to log off when photo of Bolt appeared, awwwwww how cute is he !!


erm why are you off to bed Mr .....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> erm why are you off to bed Mr .....


 x2


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening Jem


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> awwww i want Jem!


phew is there no rest for me .....:laugh:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening Jem


Helloooooooo sonia how are you my chickadee

well done I think - not sure where the thread is but I believe there is one called I got in ....

woohoo

where

where did you get in precisement

and what will you etudie ????

donnez moi l'information s'il vous plait


----------



## Jem

Ohh Betty cute lil pup

when he grows up he will decide his aim in life is to bite me on my nose

that is what Jack Russells do ....bite my nose ....

Alsations like my calves

Springers like my hands to chomp on

.........me & dogs ...not getting along so history says

Want a weimaraner though ..badly

like this chap - so me and him can go running


----------



## robisco11

has anyone else read the yemen thread and if so what is your opinion?


----------



## Jem

Yemen shwemen - going to find out what this is all about ...hang on

as you know I am quiet about sharing my opinion ....shrinking violet that I am ....lemme see ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Yemen shwemen - going to find out what this is all about ...hang on
> 
> as you know I am quiet about sharing my opinion ....shrinking violet that I am ....lemme see ...


dont go causing trouble you!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Helloooooooo sonia how are you my chickadee
> 
> well done I think - not sure where the thread is but I believe there is one called I got in ....
> 
> woohoo
> 
> where
> 
> where did you get in precisement
> 
> and what will you etudie ????
> 
> donnez moi l'information s'il vous plait


Hello

I'm very well thanks, yes there was a very subtle thread titled "I got in, I got in, I got in, woohoo!! 

I got into Bedfordshire Uni in Luton and although many people have been quick to inform me that it's nt the nicest part of the world the standard of teaching for that course there is ace. I'm really excited and nervous, I've even got a choice of 3 gyms lined up already!


----------



## Bettyboo

Im gonna have an early night tonight gotta book for the little ones jabs and stuff. Had a hour and a half train journey each way to go an get him - he is worth it though... im not sure who is more excited me or the kids


----------



## solidcecil

hey wifey hows you?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm very well thanks, yes there was a very subtle thread titled "I got in, I got in, I got in, woohoo!!
> 
> I got into Bedfordshire Uni in Luton and although many people have been quick to inform me that it's nt the nicest part of the world the standard of teaching for that course there is ace. I'm really excited and nervous, I've even got a choice of 3 gyms lined up already!


claire and rob are in bedford ! Well done hun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks Emma,

Are they now, that's nice to know


----------



## stephy

hello people!

Just sat bubblin at jackos funeral! ha!


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> hello people!
> 
> Just sat bubblin at jackos funeral! ha!


hey stephy

haha me too, i watched it before, im gutted!!


----------



## stephy

robisco11 said:


> hey stephy
> 
> haha me too, i watched it before, im gutted!!


 Me 2, my bf got us tickets to the thriller show in glasgow on the weds n he died on the thurs, i was so gutted and it made the show really sad haha


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> Me 2, my bf got us tickets to the thriller show in glasgow on the weds n he died on the thurs, i was so gutted and it made the show really sad haha


the thriller show?

sorry to sound stupid i dont know what that is/was. It was supposed to be the day before he died>?


----------



## stephy

robisco11 said:


> the thriller show?
> 
> sorry to sound stupid i dont know what that is/was. It was supposed to be the day before he died>?


 Its just a tribute show, like u know u get the queen style ones? abba etc? just like that, all his music and dancers mimicing him. No it was on saturday just there, we got the tickets the day before he died so i said my bfs bad luck and killed him


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> Its just a tribute show, like u know u get the queen style ones? abba etc? just like that, all his music and dancers mimicing him. No it was on saturday just there, we got the tickets the day before he died so i said my bfs bad luck and killed him


oh right yeh, sounded a bit stupid then i did lol

id be all emotional, blubbing like a baby


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

oooh my 999th post!


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> oooh my 999th post!


this is a landmark moment

think wisely about your next :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

robisco11 said:


> this is a landmark moment
> 
> think wisely about your next :tongue:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :001_tt2:


haha congrats!


----------



## robisco11

im off guys

night x


----------



## Cheese

Sorry to interupt gents this is my first time on this site how do i start a post I need some information, off people that have the knowledge and i think this site is the right place.... Sorry and lady


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome cheese


----------



## solidcecil

hey people.


----------



## hamsternuts

right, it's that time again, when i pop into the bronze thread, say something pointless, and naff off.

check!


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> Sorry to interupt gents this is my first time on this site how do i start a post I need some information, off people that have the knowledge and i think this site is the right place.... Sorry and lady


I would, before you post, use the search engine (it is at the top of the page), to see if the question you have asked has already been answered. Will save you asking it in the first place

Welcome to Uk M :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm have we gone all European

Guten Abend meinen frunde. Wie Gehts?


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> evening cecil. hows it going champ?


yeah good cheers bro. you?

been up to much?


----------



## Bettyboo

hamsternuts said:


> right, it's that time again, when i pop into the bronze thread, say something pointless, and naff off.
> 
> check!


Haha can tell your bored! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> right, it's that time again, when i pop into the bronze thread, say something pointless, and naff off.
> 
> check!


Highlight of my day!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ooh I have legs tomorrow, I love doing legs. I wonder if i will puke tomorrow lol


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> aah german! ich habe meine deutch forgessen! ha! crap at german! mais on peut se parler en francais!
> 
> Yeah doing good thanks cecil! good day at the gym today.. back is already killin me!


nice!

my legs are killing already got a pb on everything today


----------



## solidcecil

haha.

yeah good luck with getting back with your training bro!


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> you shall now be known as PB boy!


Look I'm trying to be nice tonight...but everyone keeps rubbing it in...lets talk about something else...errrr weather seems changeable if somewhat dark...there ya go much better!


----------



## Dsahna

Yes very dark mate and gloomy


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Hello All (=


----------



## IanStu

VXR-Lovely said:


> Hello All (=


what was your real name..is it Ben...or have I imagined that


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> what was your real name..is it Ben...or have I imagined that


no its [email protected]


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> no its [email protected]


Oh yeah now I remember!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> no its [email protected]


Can I just shorten it to [email protected] to type


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Can I just shorten it to [email protected] to type


yeah thats what i do


----------



## Dsahna

Hello people


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello people


LOL...Hello Dan


----------



## solidcecil

hey dan


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...Hello Dan


You ok mate:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ffs there were loads of people here till I showed up...what happened


----------



## Dsahna

solidcecil said:


> hey dan


 :thumbup1: howdy cecil


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> You ok mate:thumbup1:


yeah mate I'm magnificent....hows yourself


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> ffs there were loads of people here till I showed up...what happened


you showed up, thats what happened!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> ffs there were loads of people here till I showed up...what happened


Dont get paranoid ian your the life and soul.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Yes my Name is Ben.

Russell is just getting scared im making more pbs than him lol.


----------



## Bettyboo

I have a new Puppy and he is called Bolt hahaha


----------



## solidcecil

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yes my Name is Ben.
> 
> Russell is just getting scared im making more pbs than him lol.


haha your funny!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> you showed up, thats what happened!


Realized what I had typed as soon as I posted it...new that was coming 



Dsahna said:


> Dont get paranoid ian your the life and soul.


Yeah my speciality is empying threads..people love it :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I have a new Puppy and he is called Bolt hahaha


just seen his pic...he looks cute...was it a painful birth?


----------



## Dsahna

Later folks


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Later folks


night mate...see ya tomorrow


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Night (=


----------



## IanStu

ok i'm off [email protected] well


----------



## solidcecil

night folks


----------



## VXR-Lovely

-.-

I get abused on here..


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> just seen his pic...he looks cute...was it a painful birth?


It was handing the money over :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Cecil and anyone else who has gone night nights lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty, last time I had a look in here your **** cheeks where on display, now you are prancing around in your bra! have you been double dosing on them pills?


----------



## ManOnAMission

and betty I am just pulling your leg...


----------



## Bettyboo

haha I know, I was feeling brave that morning!


----------



## Guest

Pectoral said:


> *Betty, last time I had a look in here your **** cheeks where on display*, now you are prancing around in your bra! have you been double dosing on them pills?


Did I miss something? Picture proof of the cheeks on display


----------



## freddee

when am i going to be silver will it change my life.


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Sorry to interupt gents this is my first time on this site how do i start a post I need some information, off people that have the knowledge and i think this site is the right place.... Sorry and lady


Oh God it makes me worry when they come on from the west mids and act like folk just out of the twilight zone .....perhaps I know them and they are incognito ...if they cannot spell either there is always a good chance it is an ex :lol: :lol: :lol:



Gainer said:


> Jem, je ne savais pas que tu parlais francais!
> 
> how is everyone this evening?


Ah oui a l'ecole, j'etudie le francais pour beaucoup d'annees mon cherie !


----------



## M_at

Not bad. You?


----------



## D_MMA

morning all


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Dave!


----------



## D_MMA

morning gorgeous, brighten up my day already!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning all! ooOOH I gone to bronze lol


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Morning all! ooOOH I gone to bronze lol


Congratulations - bottle or sunbed? :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All!


----------



## Jem

Gainer - oui je sais, c'est tres irritant !!!! mais maintenant je suis ennuye parce que il a ete un long temps puisque je parle français et sa difficile de se rappeler.....

Good morning all !


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning All!


Morning hot stuff was reading about your shrinking bahoobies yesterday as well - I understand !!! :whistling:

How is the diet going ? x


----------



## IanStu

Bronze at last betty...now u can start posting in this thread....we're very strict about that sort of thing Bronze Only please!

Oh yeah forgot to say...morning losers


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Bronze at last betty...now u can start posting in this thread....we're very strict about that sort of thing Bronze Only please!
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to say...morning losers


Oh and upon which day this month do you become a sliver of a man ....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Oh and upon which day this month do you become a sliver of a man ....


Errrrr I think its the 12th....and when my assension occurs I shall never be seen again, not in this lowly thread anyway:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Tu parle tres bien en fait! est-ce que t'est voyagé en france?
> 
> hows ure back today ian?
> 
> congrats betty on your new bronzing!


Backs a little better thanks mate!



Gainer said:


> what do you have to do then to become silver/gold?


Basicaly you have to becom Jems sex slave...tough work but its the only way



Gainer said:


> do nothing all day but post on here!? :lol:


That to

:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Tu parle tres bien en fait! est-ce que t'est voyagé en france?
> 
> hows ure back today ian?
> 
> congrats betty on your new bronzing!


Gainer - merci, je n'ai pas visite la France depuis que j'ai ete 17

& the initiation into silver is something else - let me tell you :laugh: :lol: :laugh:

Ian - you fookin liar ! you will never leave bronze


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Gainer - merci, je n'ai pas visite la France depuis que j'ai ete 17
> 
> & the initiation into silver is something else - let me tell you :laugh: :lol: :laugh:
> 
> Ian - you fookin liar ! you will never leave bronze


God I'm doomed to be bronze for all eternity.

Can we stop the french thing...the only words I know are Maison..Jarden and pomme de terre


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Charlie welcome to the boards

Morning Jem my lovely


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Congratulations - bottle or sunbed? :lol:


Haha well actually i went sorta orange from the bottled tan!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> God I'm doomed to be bronze for all eternity.
> 
> Can we stop the french thing...the only words I know are Maison..Jarden and pomme de terre


and you got *jardin* wrong :lol:

d'accord no more french


----------



## Jem

oh ho ho - guess who did morning fasted cardio today - sort of by purpose on accident ....yes moi!!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> and you got *jardin* wrong :lol:
> 
> d'accord no more french


merci beaucoup :thumb:


----------



## SimonVoake

Morning all, It appears I have achieved bronzeness :cool2:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning Charlie welcome to the boards
> 
> Morning Jem my lovely


think ya missed someone out of your greetings there Dave


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning Charlie welcome to the boards
> 
> Morning Jem my lovely


morning darlin - how is the diet today ?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> think ya missed someone out of your greetings there Dave


erm nope he does not speak to losers


----------



## IanStu

SimonVoake said:


> Morning all, It appears I have achieved bronzeness :cool2:


welcome to the most pointless thread on UK-M


----------



## SimonVoake

IanStu said:


> welcome to the most pointless thread on UK-M


Excellent I should fit right in, I specialize in the pointless :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I have legs today but am going tonight as can't leave puppy on its own for more than a n hour, so baby sitter will have fun tonight with the two children and puppy lol


----------



## Bettyboo

lol hello Simon

Sie Welkommen mit Bronze !


----------



## Jem

SimonVoake said:


> Excellent I should fit right in, I specialize in the pointless :thumb:


oh we like you, you can stay :laugh:


----------



## SimonVoake

Jem said:


> oh we like you, you can stay :laugh:


Why thank you. I'd love be clever and leave a witty reply in a foreign dialect but sadly I'm thick so that won't be possible :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

I'll do it for you: pomme de terre dans le jardin!

think that says it all


----------



## Jem

spuds in the garden sums it up precisely - thankyou ian - would love to read one of your old [very very old] school reports .....I bet your teachers had a right old time with you !


----------



## SimonVoake

No idea what it means but thanks anyway, or should that be merci


----------



## Jem

SimonVoake said:


> Why thank you. I'd love be clever and leave a witty reply in a foreign dialect but sadly I'm thick so that won't be possible :tongue:


we are now bored with that anyway ....so you're ok

you and cecil can be thick together :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh he is gonna find that I think ....and then he will beat me ...

He is never at work today is he ???

This is becoming a dirty habit :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

Sorry Ian - Morning bro u ok?

Jem, diet good today tho i crashed abit last night had FOXs biscuit, put it my mouth then spat it out when realised what i was doing haha. dad looked at me like i was a freak!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> spuds in the garden sums it up precisely - thankyou ian - would love to read one of your old [very very old] school reports .....I bet your teachers had a right old time with you !


I could show you my report...but the chalks come off the bits of slate they were written on!



Jem said:


> we are now bored with that anyway ....so you're ok
> 
> you and cecil can be thick together :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh he is gonna find that I think ....and then he will beat me ...
> 
> He is never at work today is he ???
> 
> This is becoming a dirty habit :whistling:


Brace yourself for a shock....he is working all week :scared:


----------



## SimonVoake

I'm allowed to be pointless and thick, why did I not discover this oasis earlier :thumb:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Sorry Ian - Morning bro u ok?
> 
> Jem, diet good today tho i crashed abit last night had FOXs biscuit, put it my mouth then spat it out when realised what i was doing haha. dad looked at me like i was a freak!


ha naughty naughty - I have a cupboard full of oreos - I love them and they are right next to the propeptide - it kills me - I keep trying to forcefeed people with them but its only me that likes them :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

SimonVoake said:


> I'm allowed to be pointless and thick, why did I not discover this oasis earlier :thumb:


well its a long and treacherous (and pointless) journey to the bronze room...but once here you are assured of insults...debasement...degradation and abuse to heinous to mention


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> dad looked at me like i was a freak!


A very wise man your dad :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem oreos are my favourite!! Yummy, I can't keep any naughty food in my house as I have to constantly eat it until it is gone. I made and laminated a star chart for me and the girls at home, we get a star for each day we stick to our diet and a smiley face sticker on Monday if we lose weight. And if we lose weight we are allowed and hour long piglet out!


----------



## SimonVoake

Agreed Oreos rock. Way to addictive


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem oreos are my favourite!! Yummy, I can't keep any naughty food in my house as I have to constantly eat it until it is gone. I made and laminated a star chart for me and the girls at home, we get a star for each day we stick to our diet and a smiley face sticker on Monday if we lose weight. And if we lose weight we are allowed and hour long piglet out!


that sounds very creative and very like you WA

I cannot be assed with all that stuff

still very good on the not being tempted thing though ....not sure where this determination comes from...was never like this before :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im hungry most of the time, dieting sucks, but I do like the new thin me - it motivates me to keep going.


----------



## ManOnAMission

ZEUS said:


> Did I miss something? Picture proof of the cheeks on display


I done a screenshot (don't tell betty), will send you the pic by email :laugh:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I could show you my report...but the chalks come off the bits of slate they were written on!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I was thinking more papyrus but hey slate .....
> 
> Brace yourself for a shock....he is working all week :scared:


OMFG NOOOOO what am I gonna do ???...make the dinner I suppose :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> I done a screenshot (don't tell betty), will send you the pic by email :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Originally Posted by F.M.J

Northern charver dictionary ():

alfie v. To grass somebody up to the authorities, to tell tales:

Ch: "He puar alfied on me."

Eng: "I suspect he's the reason I'm a suspect."

a'narrrh v.The words 'I know', drawled slowly through what sounds like a a full nose of snot. This noise is used often and anywhere in a Charver conversation, to indicate agreement and understanding.

bella n. Bella Brusco, a cheap sparkling white wine that gets one peeved-up for a couple of quid a bottle. It's the Charver Carva, perfect for that tab-lit chip supper and best served at bus-stop temperature. See also White Sh1te, Paggered and Monged-up.

belta adj. Expression of enthusiasm: top-notch, excellent, brilliant. Can be used to emphasise anything that is exceptional in Charver life.

Ch: "Swear to god, this tack's proper belta."

Eng: "Do you want to buy a tenner deal of horse sh1te?"

chiv 1. n. Knife or sharp implement. 2. v. To stab someone.

chivved-up adj. Carrying a knife for mischevious purposes.

Ch: "Wotcha back Dazza, eez chivved-up."

Eng: "Proceed with caution Darren, he appears to have a weapon."

clivva 1. adj. Intelligent. 2 . adj. Healthy.

Ch: "Ye divvn't look ower clivva."

Eng: "Perhaps the last spliff has made you unwell."

*couple-on n. When a Charver lights a cigarette, his or her mates will instinctively shout "couple-on". From then, the tab will be fought over by all ten or so of them, each trying to suck as much smoke as possible in their alotted two goes.*

*
This leaves the runt of the litter with the filter:*

*
Ch: "Leave iz the white, not the sh1te."*

*
Eng: "I'd rather not inhale the filter, thank-you.*

*
• See also fog-on and duck's ar$e.*

cush adj. Shortened form of Cushty,

meaning good or cool. For extra emphasis, the words double, or puar (pure) can be inserted before it.

Old Charver joke: "Me telephone number's two-six-one, double-cush, double-cush."

deek v. To look. Charvers don't like being looked at, hence:

Ch: "What yee deekin' at? Hev a got a telly on me heed?"

Eng: "Are you looking at me?"

doilum n. A Charver term for someone of below average intelligence. By anyone's standards, that's a complete imbecile. Also know as a 'dafty'.

ducks ar$e n. The filter of a tab that has been moistened with the spittle, pus and phlegm of the dozen or so drooling charvers who've shared it. This also applies to the roach in a spliff.

*eeenaaar n. The call of the female Charver, when asked if she's got any tabs or booze. (Literally, "Oh no!") Many males have now adopted this 'word' as a term of endearment for their girl-folk. Hence:*

*
Ch: "This place is chokka with eeenaaars."*

*
Eng: "There's lots of ladies here with no money."*

fog n. First.

fog-on v. This is the call of the caring Charver, who's seen you light a cigarette and wants to spare you the trauma of inhaling the last few cancerous draws before it reaches the filter. If there's two Charvers you'll hear the shout 'Sec'; and if you want to see a fight, flick a half-smoked tab into a bus-stop full of them.

*friskin' To joke, or to take the mickey.*

*
Ch: "I wez ownly friskin' ya, man"*

*
Eng: "Perhaps you've missed the humour in what I just said."*

gadgie n. Like many Charver words this is of gypsy origin, and means 'old man'. Hence girls may say: "Divvn't fancy yours, he's a puar gadgie."

Charvers on the rob use the word to describe a security man.

Ch: "Gan canny, the gadgie's got a durg."

Eng: "If you burgle that factory, you'll get the night-watchman's Rottweiler on your ar$e."

*geet adj. Literally, 'great' - but in Charver use has become a meaningless amplification in any sentence: "Ah geet went doon the Spar shop to buy some geet lager, but the geet [email protected] wot works there wouldn't serve iz."*

*
The word has been corrupted on parts of Tyneside to 'git', in which sense it's also used to exaggerate something.*

*
Ch: "You're git thick, yee."*

*
Eng: "I sometimes wonder about your intelligence."*

gluey n. A sniffer of glue - one of the lowest life-forms known to Charvers. Even smackheads view them with pity.

graft v. In normal Geordie parlance, this means work. When an unemployed Charver goes 'on the graft', they expect to make some money by other means. See also, On A Mish.

Ch: "Is your Darren still on the graft''?

Eng: "I've noticed a lot of broken windows down our side of the street, when will your son start on the other side?"

greef v. To be giving someone unnecessary hassle.

Ch: Divvn't grief iz, it'll still smurk.

Eng: Given time, this spliff will be smokeable.

heed the baal n. Literally, 'Head The Ball'. Someone with a damaged head, perhaps a bit mad:

Ch: "He's a proper heed the baal, him."

Eng: "I'd watch that knacker, if I were you.

*Just had to re-post these here - they are a lovely reminder of many a night spent in my younger days drinking on street corners, in the Bigg Market or on an extra special night chased by the bizzies when we were p!ssed up on Old English/Diamond White/or 20/20. See especially the ones in bold - firm favourites of mine ....*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> that sounds very creative and very like you WA
> 
> I cannot be assed with all that stuff
> 
> still very good on the not being tempted thing though ....not sure where this determination comes from...was never like this before :lol:


You are very good. I always had the determination to manage to out train my 3500-4000 cal a day diet so now I'm not loving the gym so much I'm having a pretty tough time not eating everything in sight



Bettyboo said:


> Hmm im hungry most of the time, dieting sucks, but I do like the new thin me - it motivates me to keep going.


You are doing very well too lady. I used to like stretching out in front of the mirror pracically daily to see new definition or shadows forming.


----------



## solidcecil

morning all.

hows we?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *Just had to re-post these here - they are a lovely reminder of many a night spent in my younger days drinking on street corners, in the Bigg Market or on an extra special night chased by the bizzies when we were p!ssed up on Old English/Diamond White/or 20/20. See especially the ones in bold - firm favourites of mine ....*


pmsl :bounce: and I thought you were a good girl :whistling: can just imagine u clinging onto a lampost with a big plastic bottle of cider clamped in your jaw....would love to see pictures of that...shame cameras hadnt been invented :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning all.
> 
> hows we?


hey mate....u been to work?


----------



## Bettyboo

Christ jem are you bored or summat lol


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> hey mate....u been to work?


alright, na i ent working the rest of this week now!

you at work?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> alright, na i ent working the rest of this week now!
> 
> you at work?


yeah I'm at work I'm afraid...dont appear to be actualing doing any work though....where u been then till now...don't tell me you just got up!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> pmsl :bounce: and I thought you were a good girl :whistling: can just imagine u clinging onto a lampost with a big plastic bottle of cider clamped in your jaw....would love to see pictures of that...shame cameras hadnt been invented :lol:


Yep went to posh school so felt it was my mission in life to act like a complete charver ....and behave as common as possible - I was a right hard nut at school :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Christ jem are you bored or summat lol


well I thoroughly enjoyed it !



solidcecil said:


> alright, na i ent working the rest of this week now!
> 
> you at work?


erm Mr - get back out the door and earn some lolly

feck me - I am waiting for my KFfookinC


----------



## IanStu

meant to ask you...did u get the money that cvnt owed you the other day?

edit: That was meant for cecil


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> yeah I'm at work I'm afraid...dont appear to be actualing doing any work though....where u been then till now...don't tell me you just got up!


sounds good. and oh ok then i wont tell you!



IanStu said:


> meant to ask you...did u get the money that cvnt owed you the other day?
> 
> edit: That was meant for cecil


na i still cant get hold of him!

going to have to go round his house i think and introduse him to mr pain.


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> na i still cant get hold of him!
> 
> going to have to go round his house i think and *introduse him to mr pain.*
> 
> *
> *


nice one...if I was closer, i'd lend you a hand!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> nice one...if I was closer, i'd lend you a hand!


what standing next to me telling him hes a twit whist i pumel his head in


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> what standing next to me telling him hes a twit whist i pumel his head in


no mate...standing BEHIND u telling him he's ****...I have a vicious tongue :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> no mate...standing BEHIND u telling him he's ****...I have a vicious tongue :whistling:


good that better!


----------



## D_MMA

Soooo bored. finishin early Golfs got MOT and the muay thai tonight


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Soooo bored. finishin early Golfs got MOT and the muay thai tonight


one of my cars had its MOT on saturday...I was amazed it passed...still cost £52...what a rip off...only took em 25 mins


----------



## Goose

My girlfriend paid £38 for an MOT and it had to have new wipers so they replaced and inc labour and still that's all it came to.. It was more but the guy was a bit disheartened when my gf had printed of a voucher from his website to get a discount!! haha


----------



## D_MMA

i pay £30.

cancelled it anyway gunna get it done sat morning. wanna go gym tonight before MT


----------



## IanStu

thanks guys...now I have it confirmed...I've been shafted


----------



## SimonVoake

Most garages rip you off. Take mine to the place the father in law gets all his company vehicles done and take advantage of his 15% discount


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> thanks guys...now I have it confirmed...I've been shafted


at least you was awake this time to realise...... (I will get my coat)


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> at least you was awake this time to realise...... (I will get my coat)


I was awake last time mate....I Just couldnt feel anything....and didnt want to say so incase it upset you...so prentended to be asleep :thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Always prefer it when you're asleep mate, as then once the deed is done I don't have to give you a hug or pretend I still want a relationship. ( :innocent: )


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Always prefer it when you're asleep mate, as then once the deed is done I don't have to give you a hug or pretend I still want a relationship. ( :innocent: )


 :crying:


----------



## ManOnAMission

That was cold wasn't it, I feel ashamed now...


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> That was cold wasn't it, I feel ashamed now...


who gets custody of the bug...thats what I'm worried about!


----------



## ManOnAMission

jem and cecil would make good parents for the bug


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone how are we all?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Am doing good cecil, off the m stak, are you still a hungry animal?


----------



## solidcecil

cool, yeah im always hungry.

hows things? hows training going?


----------



## ManOnAMission

trainings good, I only started in may, but strength has improved, but legs dont seem to be growing much so going to try drop sets tonight.

quite tempted to start tren bombs!

I see your still banging out the PBS, where are them photos of you in your boxers that you promised?


----------



## Jem

woohoo what is this about me and cecil being parents .....


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> trainings good, I only started in may, but strength has improved, but legs dont seem to be growing much so going to try drop sets tonight.
> 
> quite tempted to start tren bombs!
> 
> I see your still banging out the PBS, where are them photos of you in your boxers that you promised?


cool mate, my legs just shoot up but i guess everyones different.

cool just dont jump into anything

yeah cheers and will get new pics soon i promice!



Jem said:


> woohoo what is this about me and cecil being parents .....


yeah i know, iv already bought loads of bug grows!


----------



## Jem

I am completely lost !!!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> woohoo what is this about me and cecil being parents .....


Can't you see how excited the bug is? or that could be the thought of having you as its milf :laugh:


----------



## Jem

but anyway today I have walked/run 10 miles and done back/biceps and 25 mins cardio in the gym - fooked now !


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> Can't you see how excited the bug is? or that could be the thought of having you as its milf :laugh:


if I could squash it I would !


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> cool mate, my legs just shoot up but i guess everyones different.
> 
> cool just dont jump into anything
> 
> yeah cheers and will get new pics soon i promice!
> 
> yeah i know, iv already bought loads of bug grows!


 :thumbup1:

I thought I had decent sized legs (compared to the average guy) but once you get into body-building you start to realise certain parts aren't as big as you thought (apart from the obvious lol)


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I am completely lost !!!


why you lost? weres that satnav i bought you?



Pectoral said:


> Can't you see how excited the bug is? or that could be the thought of having you as its milf :laugh:


lol he sure is running about a bit quicker than normal


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> I thought I had decent sized legs (compared to the average guy) but once you get into body-building you start to realise certain parts aren't as big as you thought (*apart from the obvious lol*)


*your ego?*


----------



## Jem

I have 2 satnavs - bought another one when I lost the other - then the old one turned up but now the car has conked out so I have been slapping tarmac all day ....novelty wore off after the first 4 miles


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> but anyway today I have walked/run 10 miles and done back/biceps and 25 mins cardio in the gym - *fooked now* !


Jeez, the bug is a fast mover


----------



## Jem

huh??? I understand heavyweight better - & that is saying something !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I have 2 satnavs - bought another one when I lost the other - then the old one turned up


LOL...women eh....poor things dizzy and confused...bless em :clap:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> huh??? I understand heavyweight better - & that is saying something !


haha dont worry about peck, hes a right weirdo!


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> haha dont worry about peck, hes a right weirdo!


That I am! (thanks mate) :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> LOL...women eh....*poor things dizzy and confused*...bless em :clap:


sorry thats my fault she cant see straight at the moment!


----------



## Jem

I had noticed .....

erm thanks Ian

as it goes you are right - I am a real dizzy bint ...


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> sorry thats my fault she cant see straight at the moment!


oh yes of course that's it ....had me upside down and all over the place he did :lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sorry thats my fault she cant see straight at the moment!


LOL...well if she met me she wouldnt be able to walk straight for a week (sorry Jem he made me say it)


----------



## robisco11

evening losers! how is everyone?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> LOL...well if she met me she wouldnt be able to walk straight for a week (sorry Jem he made me say it)


course he did ....forced you even ....


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> evening losers! how is everyone?


hey thats my greeting...I'll let you borrow it though


----------



## solidcecil

hey rob hows you mate?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> hey rob hows you mate?


not bad thanks mate, how about you?


----------



## solidcecil

cool yeah im alright mate.

been up to much?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im alright mate.
> 
> been up to much?


good stuff, been training mate thats all. Watching the ashes now


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> good stuff, been training mate thats all. *Watching the ashes now*


k go good?

*loser!*


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> k go good?
> 
> *loser!*


yeh it was a good session

and oh yeh fcuk off you cnut!! :ban:


----------



## IanStu

Did someone die or something...where the fcuk is everyone...no post since 5.12..never heard of such a thing....

Oh yeah forgot to say...evening losers


----------



## solidcecil

evening gayboy hows you?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> evening gayboy hows you?


I assume thats me....well doin pretty good...how r u...thought u were a bit quite today..something up...not your usual self...or is that just my imagination


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> I assume thats me....well doin pretty good...how r u...thought u were a bit quite today..something up...not your usual self...or is that just my imagination


cool yeah im fine mate just got other things on my mind thats all, nothing bad though.

you train today?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im fine mate just got other things on my mind thats all, nothing bad though.
> 
> * you train today*?


now your just takin the ****..u know full well I cant train....did you?


----------



## ManOnAMission

evening benders...


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> now your just takin the ****..u know full well I cant train....did you?


oh yeah sh*t i forgot didnt mean to take the mick mate.

na i didnt rest day today.

hows your back feeling? getting lots of symphey at home?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> evening benders...


you talking to me or a robot of futrama?

well anyways im good mate yourself?


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> you talking to me or a robot of futrama?
> 
> well anyways im good mate yourself?


:laugh: :thumb:

Had a good session doing legs, and cycled back home, for some reason it felt like I was gliding home on the bike (and its a steep climb).

When you going to upload more pics of your progress, as you seem to attract a big fan club from your journal.


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> evening benders...


Evening zoidberg



solidcecil said:


> getting lots of symphey at home?


you must be fcukin joking....no sympathy at my house mate... :confused1:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Stu, whats this about you not being able to train? which part is feeling sore?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> Had a good session doing legs, and cycled back home, for some reason it felt like I was gliding home on the bike (and its a steep climb).
> 
> When you going to upload more pics of your progress, as you seem to attract a big fan club from your journal.


cool yeah i love doing legs now! will get some pics next week probs.

ent seen any pics of you yet! :bounce:



IanStu said:


> you must be fcukin joking....no sympathy at my house mate... :confused1:


thats not what i asked, i asked if you got any symphey mate!?

:lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah i love doing legs now! will get some pics next week probs.
> 
> ent seen any pics of you yet! :bounce:
> 
> thats not what i asked, i asked if you got any symphey mate!?
> 
> :lol:


I know mate, im hiding my beautiful face and body for now, as I want people to chat to me for my great personality :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> I know mate, im hiding my beautiful face and body for now, as I want people to chat to me for my great personality :laugh:


lol i dont even know old you are mate?

and yeah get a pic up or atleast send me one. :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Stu, whats this about you not being able to train? which part is feeling sore?


Call me Ian....sliped a disk in back and done somethin to elbow which stops me lifting anything...apart from that its all good


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> I know mate, im hiding my beautiful face and body for now, as I want people to chat to me for my great personality :laugh:


so when we gonna see your great personality then????


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> Call me Ian....sliped a disk in back and done somethin to elbow *which stops me lifting anything*...apart from that its all good


Ian, I know that's strictly not true :whistling:

And Cecil, once I have my picture all photoshoped to perfection, then I will send you a signed copy.


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> so when we gonna see your great personality then????


I asked for that....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Ian, I know that's strictly not true :whistling:


well obviously i have surgical attatchments to help lift certain things :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

boo, evening all


----------



## ManOnAMission

Good evening big ones.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Good evening big ones.....


Evening hows it going?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Good evening big ones.....


cheers :thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Evening hows it going?





solidcecil said:


> cheers :thumb:


 :beer:

Going well Betty....anything new to report (or show) your end?


----------



## Bettyboo

Nothing new to show, hopefully next week will be able to show my super flat stomach haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning everyone!

WA, Betty, thanks for the recommendations for Sheercover from MAC. Worked like a dream. :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> WA, Betty, thanks for the recommendations for Sheercover from MAC. Worked like a dream. :thumb:


Fab glad it worked. Did you have a good time? :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

You're welcome, glad you could still be your usual vision of loveliness


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone, how are we?


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> morning everyone, how are we?


Morning im good well I was till I telephoned work. They are being complete ****holes. I am going to the gym to de stress in a bit.

I a off sick with stress at the moment - long story. Someone has reported me being at a swimming pool the day after I went sick (where I work - it was not me as i was actually quite ill the day after I rang in sick) so some Muppet in work is **** stirring and a bit jealous.

I have a very understanding Dr, so on my sick note she has put regular exercise as treatment, gym is my sanity at the moment. So work can go stick it up their ****! So no I am going to try and get an apology for the way they spoke to me on the phone this morning and their stupid accusation dismissed, apparently im under investigation PMSL!

Apart from that i'm dandy :bounce:


----------



## driving iron 2

Bettyboo said:


> Morning im good well I was till I telephoned work. They are being complete ****holes. I am going to the gym to de stress in a bit.
> 
> I a off sick with stress at the moment - long story. Someone has reported me being at a swimming pool the day after I went sick (where I work - it was not me as i was actually quite ill the day after I rang in sick) so some Muppet in work is **** stirring and a bit jealous.
> 
> I have a very understanding Dr, so on my sick note she has put regular exercise as treatment, gym is my sanity at the moment. So work can go stick it up their ****! So no I am going to try and get an apology for the way they spoke to me on the phone this morning and their stupid accusation dismissed, apparently im under investigation PMSL!
> 
> Apart from that i'm dandy :bounce:


PEOPLE SHOULD MIND THERE OWN BUSINESS:cursing:...dont let it get to you Miss Boo..gym is essential for destressing


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Morning im good well I was till I telephoned work. They are being complete ****holes. I am going to the gym to de stress in a bit.
> 
> I a off sick with stress at the moment - long story. Someone has reported me being at a swimming pool the day after I went sick (where I work - it was not me as i was actually quite ill the day after I rang in sick) so some Muppet in work is **** stirring and a bit jealous.
> 
> I have a very understanding Dr, so on my sick note she has put regular exercise as treatment, gym is my sanity at the moment. So work can go stick it up their ****! So no I am going to try and get an apology for the way they spoke to me on the phone this morning and their stupid accusation dismissed, apparently im under investigation PMSL!
> 
> Apart from that i'm dandy :bounce:


i think you should go military press the cnut and give them a good kicking...


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Morning im good well I was till I telephoned work. They are being complete ****holes. I am going to the gym to de stress in a bit.
> 
> I a off sick with stress at the moment - long story. Someone has reported me being at a swimming pool the day after I went sick (where I work - it was not me as i was actually quite ill the day after I rang in sick) so some Muppet in work is **** stirring and a bit jealous.
> 
> I have a very understanding Dr, so on my sick note she has put regular exercise as treatment, gym is my sanity at the moment. So work can go stick it up their ****! So no I am going to try and get an apology for the way they spoke to me on the phone this morning and their stupid accusation dismissed, *apparently im under investigation* PMSL!
> 
> Apart from that i'm dandy :bounce:


There are a few guys on here that already have you under investigation


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> There are a few guys on here that already have you under investigation


Hmm is that a good thing lol

Thanks for your support guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Am off to the gym now de stress and watch for the PB's when i get back!


----------



## D_MMA

Afternoon all.


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon Dave.....how's ya life today?


----------



## D_MMA

All good ian had an easy day how about u

we had a mass union meetin which meant all jumpin on the bus (4000 ppl) to blackpool just to raise out hands and accept a pay deal, then had an hour till the bus picked us up so straight to the pub


----------



## Rickski

Hi all.


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon rickski

gone quiet in here for once


----------



## Bettyboo

Back from the gym had PB on leg press 240KG whoohoo and another on can't remember what its called 7 plates whoohoo (does your thighs and you sit on it)


----------



## solidcecil

alright everyone how are we?


----------



## ManOnAMission

alright solid boy, did you get the photos I sent you in private?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> alright solid boy, did you get the photos I sent you in private?


cool mate. na i didnt :sad:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening guys wussup


----------



## stephy

Morning!


----------



## stephy

Im ok, so tired, im contemplating going and having a snooze on the couch as my dads not here (aka the boss) haha

You?


----------



## Jem

Morning just collected new car yesterday - gone out this morning and some fecker pulled out of the junction and went straight into me:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## stephy

Oh no way jem thats horrible  much damage? What kind of car did you get?


----------



## driving iron 2

MORNING STEPHY AND GAINER!...hooray for friday... :thumb: ...i am stuck in a live support office hammering out incidents but get awy at 3 so straight to the gym, swim and sauna... :thumb: ....like the sound of crashing on the sofa tho Stephy..i am so jealous


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Oh no way jem thats horrible  much damage? What kind of car did you get?


its just a Rover 25 tbh - I was waiting until end of month for an MG that I had my eyes on.....until I rang round for insurance quotes [ mg: :death: :blink: .....soooo expensive - you'd think I was asking to drive a fookin hummer the money they wanted me to pay per annum!!!]

....and then the brakes failed on my old car 2 days ago.....so I was slapping tarmac....yesterday went to friend's garage and he had the little rover sitting there with just 30k on the clock & I got v good deal.....v good so I bought it and drove it home!!!

I love it actually .......will do until such a time as I can afford the Z4 I want !


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> MORNING STEPHY AND GAINER!...hooray for friday... :thumb: ...i am stuck in a live support office hammering out incidents but get awy at 3 so straight to the gym, swim and sauna... :thumb: ....like the sound of crashing on the sofa tho Stephy..i am so jealous


 :crying: :crying: :crying: Col - I am here ..............



Gainer said:


> Jem that sucks! i may shed a tear later on for you! Did you get out and back hand whoever hit you??!


No I was very nice to him and I am sure it will all be ok ....hopefully! so long as does not not feck about then I will get a quote and sort it out as quickly as poss ! If he messes then he will feel my wrath !


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> Morning just collected new car yesterday - gone out this morning and some fecker pulled out of the junction and went straight into me:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


christ Jem..bad news..hope theres no injuries to you and yoursxxxxx..we must have posted at same time babe...i wouldnt miss you out..no wayxx

Gainer..thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> christ Jem..bad news..hope theres no injuries to you and yoursxxxxx..we must have posted at same time babe...i wouldnt miss you out..no wayxx
> 
> Gainer..thanks mate:thumb:


I was on my own col but all is fine - I even know a couple of people that he knows so should be ok I think ....stoopid fook though ...brand new car - shiny shiny and I was so happy ...just my luck honest :laugh:


----------



## driving iron 2

at least the wee one wasnt with you but still a gutter for your new motor....hope you get sorted...no whiplash or potential compo then? lol ;-)


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> at least the wee one wasnt with you but still a gutter for your new motor....hope you get sorted...no whiplash or potential compo then? lol ;-)


Nope as long as he plays fair I would not dream of it

That's part of the prob with this country IMO - too many [certain categories of people] claiming for all they can - compensation culture !

I have seen people purposely put themselves in the way to create an accident so that they can claim and then they put imaginary people in the car who claim as well !!!!! fookin mad sh!te


----------



## Jem

Stephy - I think its the angle the pic was taken at - but I keep glancing at your pic and mistaking it for me .....please dont take that as an insult - pmsl

You are prettier and younger lol xx


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> Nope as long as he plays fair I would not dream of it
> 
> That's part of the prob with this country IMO - too many [certain categories of people] claiming for all they can - compensation culture !
> 
> I have seen people purposely put themselves in the way to create an accident so that they can claim and then they put imaginary people in the car who claim as well !!!!! fookin mad sh!te


oh yes i was kidding..see it all the time too..even in the gym people blaming the gym for them injuring themselves doing daft excercises...

hope it all goes through ok...you should have run home instead again


----------



## robisco11

morning

id claim for everything me

whiplash, head truma, depression, sleepless nights through fear!!

however thats because im a lazy student and any money that isnt earned through hard work is money worth having...


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> oh yes i was kidding..see it all the time too..even in the gym people blaming the gym for them injuring themselves doing daft excercises...
> 
> hope it all goes through ok...you should have run home instead again


What can I say - I'm far too honest and kind :innocent: :innocent:

I just think poor bloke - if it was me in his position I would rather someone was nice to me when they are taking my no claims bonus than nasty to boot ....still if he does not play the game then the rules change ....

Run home ....again ...pfft Col ....I was quite happily playing me tunes and all dressed up ...soo not in training clothes.

Gotta go gym in a bit and they will see new car plus ding and they are all gonna think its me and my bad driving !!!



robisco11 said:


> morning
> 
> id claim for everything me
> 
> whiplash, head truma, depression, sleepless nights through fear!!
> 
> however thats because im a lazy student and any money that isnt earned through hard work is money worth having...


:ban:I know you are an ethical lad and if it was me who dinged you, you would have been thoroughly decent about the whole affair !!!

Anyway its all karma - I believe this .....just takes a long time for all your good deeds to come back to you ...........I'm still fookin waiting :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning folks, sorry to hear about your car Jem, hope it gets sorted quickly - hope you weren't injured!!

Gotta take pup to vets this morning he has to have his Jabs. Then training later this afternoon - arms and back whoohoo.


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> What can I say - I'm far too honest and kind :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> I just think poor bloke - if it was me in his position I would rather someone was nice to me when they are taking my no claims bonus than nasty to boot ....still if he does not play the game then the rules change ....
> 
> Run home ....again ...pfft Col ....I was quite happily playing me tunes and all dressed up ...soo not in training clothes.
> 
> Gotta go gym in a bit and they will see new car plus ding and they are all gonna think its me and my bad driving !!!
> 
> ::


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT..DEFO MAKE IT CLEAR YOU WERE THE INNOCENT PARTY BABE...take out your frustration in the gym...feel a hardcore session coming onxx:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT..DEFO MAKE IT CLEAR YOU WERE THE INNOCENT PARTY BABE...take out your frustration in the gym...feel a hardcore session coming onxx:thumbup1:


I am always innocent me col ....I exude innocence :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: !!! pmsl

Going to do delts and cardio today methinks

Have taken the day off work to cope with the mental stress of being in a car accident [note: compensation in non-financial terms e.g a day off does not affect karma status !!! :laugh:]

What is everyone else up to

All me, me, me .....

Oh but before you tell me - think of what I can eat for the day

chicken or fish only meat I have ....

Need low carb high protein meals 2 and 3 please

otherwise I will be quarking all day ............


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> I am always innocent me col ....I exude innocence :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: !!! pmsl
> 
> Going to do delts and cardio today methinks
> 
> Have taken the day off work to cope with the mental stress of being in a car accident [note: compensation in non-financial terms e.g a day off does not affect karma status !!! :laugh:]
> 
> What is everyone else up to
> 
> All me, me, me .....
> 
> Oh but before you tell me - think of what I can eat for the day
> 
> chicken or fish only meat I have ....
> 
> Need low carb high protein meals 2 and 3 please
> 
> otherwise I will be quarking all day ............


innocent..o i hope not! lol

good move on the day off you deserve it...enjoy

i am stuck here then gym then sauna steam and swim!..wohoo

friday is fish day,,,traditionaly i believe...dont ask me about carbs..i am cutting in the abs at the moment so hitting the proteins and only small amount of yucky brown ricexxx


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

long day ahead, been dropped in deep end to give a presentation to the team (40+ ppl) next week and then got court on friday! gunna lose my mind by next weekend!


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> innocent..o i hope not! lol
> 
> good move on the day off you deserve it...enjoy
> 
> i am stuck here then gym then sauna steam and swim!..wohoo
> 
> friday is fish day,,,traditionaly i believe...dont ask me about carbs..i am cutting in the abs at the moment so hitting the proteins and only small amount of yucky brown ricexxx


Hi Dave hun x

Ooh well col you know a good girl never tells ........ :tongue:

hmm yes I willl prob go for the wholegrain brown rice as well

have 4 weeks to hols so wanna have as flat a stomach as poss ...get abs out ...what can I do boys ?

Quick, quick

was gonna run eph for 2 weeks - any thoughts

Dont want carb bloat on hols


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> long day ahead, been dropped in deep end to give a presentation to the team (40+ ppl) next week and then got court on friday! gunna lose my mind by next weekend!


pmsl :confused1: :confused1: I hate this stuff but always get chosen to do it because I am a comedian and everyone thinks that I am really confident ...truth is I am really quite shy deep down and I cack my pants the whole time....just have convinced myself and everyone else that I am this big, full of attitude and jokes person ....just a scared little kitty really  I feel for you Dave ....really I know what it's like


----------



## Jem

oh you all type really slowly and I end up talking to myself .....either that or everyone is bored with me ............erm prob that .......


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> oh you all type really slowly and I end up talking to myself .....either that or everyone is bored with me ............erm prob that .......


Peeps are just wary about chatting to you too much, as otherwise cecil will come over and drive his iron into us.


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:



> Hi Dave hun x
> 
> Ooh well col you know a good girl never tells ........ :tongue:
> 
> hmm yes I willl prob go for the wholegrain brown rice as well
> 
> have 4 weeks to hols so wanna have as flat a stomach as poss ...get abs out ...what can I do boys ?
> 
> Quick, quick
> 
> was gonna run eph for 2 weeks - any thoughts
> 
> Dont want carb bloat on hols


NEVER TELLS:whistling:...booooo

ref the holidays tummy..eph does work but bit of a head**k , i did it many moons ago and stripped me andlost a lot of everthing ,..ok for a short period imho...from what ive seen its looking good keep it up and steady on the carbs..


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> NEVER TELLS:whistling:...booooo
> 
> ref the holidays tummy..eph does work but bit of a head**k , i did it many moons ago and stripped me andlost a lot of everthing ,..ok for a short period imho...from what ive seen its looking good keep it up and steady on the carbs..


Well its not the telling that counts ...its the taking part .... 

mmm I know ...but just want to be that bit leaner than normal before I go away so that I can actually eat kinda normal food whlst away and can afford to return a little bit heavier - last year I put on 1/2 stone when I went away and felt like a fat slob :lol: at least if I am leaner to start with then I can afford to go back to normal weight - if you see my logic :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> Peeps are just wary about chatting to you too much, as otherwise cecil will come over and drive his iron into us.


oh its ok - he is at work - he is trying to earn enough to take me out on a date to KFC ....

next year perhaps :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone, good morning!

how are we all?


----------



## Jem

BUSTED !!!!


----------



## solidcecil

whats going on here then!?!?

JEM GET UP STAIRS NOW!!! :cursing:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Alright cecil.....late good morning jem

Whats happening with the "manhunt" - has that guy changed the pic yet?


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Alright cecil.....late good morning jem
> 
> Whats happening with the "manhunt" - has that guy changed the pic yet?


i dont know i deleted that guy off my facebook, i just hope no-one else takes a liking to me on there! because i dont know who has put my details on there? :cursing:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> whats going on here then!?!?
> 
> JEM GET UP STAIRS NOW!!! :cursing:


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:



solidcecil said:


> i dont know i deleted that guy off my facebook, i just hope no-one else takes a liking to me on there! because i dont know who has put my details on there? :cursing:


erm you got another stalker babe :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> erm you got another stalker babe :lol:


yeah someone has put me onto 'manhunt' wich is aparently a gay dating site! and someone added me on facebook and was telling me i was pretty!


----------



## D_MMA

Need carbs....

Mus'nt give in....


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Need carbs....
> 
> Mus'nt give in....


Go on have a fox's biscuit - the panda says its ok :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

DaveI said:


> Need carbs....
> 
> Mus'nt give in....


YUM this choclate fudge cake is lovley!!! you want a bit dave? :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah someone has put me onto 'manhunt' wich is aparently a gay dating site! and someone added me on facebook and was telling me i was pretty!


FPMSL hence the reason I refuse to join facebook ..... :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> FPMSL hence the reason I refuse to join facebook ..... :lol:


yeah probs best, well supose its my fault for being so attractive.


----------



## Jem

completely and totally - us beautiful people are not allowed on there .......LMFAO !!!!

hey and we are modest too .....


----------



## ManOnAMission

Cecil - I hate to break this news to you mate, but look


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> completely and totally - us beautiful people are not allowed on there .......LMFAO !!!!
> 
> hey and we are modest too .....


yeah i know its a tough life for beautiful folk, i feel sorry for our kid as it is just going to be too beautiful! :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Pectoral said:


> Cecil - I hate to break this news to you mate, but look


i cant see it mate? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Pectoral said:


> Cecil - I hate to break this news to you mate, but look


lost me again........


----------



## ManOnAMission

What can't you see?.......

(you should see a thumbnail image)


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh dear the puppy is not happy with me, after the vet jabbed him ...its for his own good


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> i cant see it mate? :confused1:


Lol cecil click on the image it enlarges pmsl your face is on the bottom right :whistling:


----------



## Jem

firewalls is all I can say .......cannot see a thing

cecil our laptop is fooked


----------



## solidcecil

it ent letting me enlarge the pic! i wana see it now!

and Jem what have you been doing? i only bought you a new laptop not that long ago!


----------



## Jem

its full of viruses from that gay website

plus I let the imms go on MSN ................


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> its full of viruses from that gay website
> 
> plus I let the imms go on MSN ................


yeah k il stop going on it then.

tutut who are the imms talking to on msn?


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah k il stop going on it then.
> 
> tutut who are the imms talking to on msn?


something about human rights ....united nations website .......not too sure ....anyway I gave them 10 mins and then packed them back up to the loft ...gave them an extra jug of water too which I thought was pretty damn decent of me - and the bread went mouldy so I gave them that too....


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> something about human rights ....united nations website .......not too sure ....anyway I gave them 10 mins and then packed them back up to the loft ...gave them an extra jug of water too which I thought was pretty damn decent of me - and the bread went mouldy so I gave them that too....


yeah thats alright just aslong as they dont get used to this kind of treatment!


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> yeah thats alright just aslong as they dont get used to this kind of treatment!


its my soft side baby - do you think I should be a bit harder - they ay think I am a pushover ???


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Cecil - I hate to break this news to you mate, but look


pmsl....how did your face get on that site...cecil what ya been up to...how come I dont feature whats wrong with me?


----------



## IanStu

congrats on getting a new car Jem....comisarations for smashing it up...did you have one of your dizzy moments?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> pmsl....how did your face get on that site...cecil what ya been up to...how come I dont feature whats wrong with me?


you cant feature your taken and that would be dishonest:thumbup1:

afternoon every one hope your all well, hope your ok Jem after the accident, i see cecil is still trying to convince people that someone stole his pics but really he stole someone elses:lol: :lol:

only joking mate i have apeared all over some gay singles sites recently but only difference is i put myself there:thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> congrats on getting a new car Jem....comisarations for smashing it up...did you have one of your dizzy moments?


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## D_MMA

jem, solid, no i dont want any of ur nasty carb filled shiite!

just had 2 tins of tuna and 2 pepperami's


----------



## IanStu

thank fcuk its Friday...looking forward to a weekend of doing nothing....gotta a load of films backed up on sky box...think i'll watch some of em...anyone else got any amazing plans (obviously u havent, as your lives are to dull, but just being polite) !


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> thank fcuk its Friday...looking forward to a weekend of doing nothing....gotta a load of films backed up on sky box...think i'll watch some of em...anyone else got any amazing plans (obviously u havent, as your lives are to dull, but just being polite) !


Im coming round yours remember so we can sit and watch soppy movies together whilst crying into hankies, while my missis and your missis cook us dinner,give us foot massages,do naked dancing before finally giving a girl on girl show for us! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Im coming round yours remember so we can sit and watch soppy movies together whilst crying into hankies, while my missis and your missis cook us dinner,give us foot massages,do naked dancing before finally giving a girl on girl show for us! :bounce:


Ok sounds good to me...can't beat a bit of girl on girl....just phoned my missis and told her the arrangements...didnt realy understand her reply, think it was a foreign language or something, and then we seemed to get cut off...but I'm sure she's up for it...and just so you know the terrible truth, I do actualy cry when I watch films..like all the time :crying:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ok sounds good to me...can't beat a bit of girl on girl....just phoned my missis and told her the arrangements...didnt realy understand her reply, think it was a foreign language or something, and then we seemed to get cut off...but I'm sure she's up for it...and just so you know the terrible truth, I do actualy cry when I watch films..like all the time :crying:


thank fvck for that as i thought i was the only one that cry's when i watch a soppy movie and it dont help when the missis gets a fit of the giggles when it happens:lol:


----------



## Jem

Cecil and I are painting the town red ..........it was on offer at homebase....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Cecil and I are painting the town red* ..........it was on offer at homebase....


I see cecil is earning his red wings then is he????? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Cecil and I are painting the town red ..........it was on offer at homebase....


thats nice...what shade...you know he's very particular with his colouring


----------



## solidcecil

when we going out then em?


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm im bored... im planning a camping trip...oh Happy Days


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Afternoon guys and gals!

Well done on your PB Betty - I'm very jealous, my PB was 260 and then the next time I did deadlifts and 240kg and tore my hip and bum muscles and am not allowed to do it nowadays!! Keep it up - you're a powerful one! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

hey wa hows you?


----------



## D_MMA

hey WA u ok hun.

Nealry hometime for DaveI. Thank fook


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello boys how are you?

I'm very well thanks, it's Friday which always makes me happy!


----------



## Rickski

Hello Bronzeland hows tricks.


----------



## Rickski

Aww betty I just gave you your last red square, lol


----------



## M_at

Yay I just got sent home because of Swine Flu! Yay for having a sore throat and a cough.


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> Yay I just got sent home because of Swine Flu! Yay for having a sore throat and a cough.


pmsl :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Hi ricks

hey wa

and everyone else who is not quite so important as the aforementioned people .... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> when we going out then em?


when you can afford me


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello everyone! Am back from sunny Scotland, in rainy Germany and feeling pretty blueerggh after a busy fun week. Am bored, need entertainment.


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone! Am back from sunny Scotland, in rainy Germany and feeling pretty blueerggh after a busy fun week. Am bored, need entertainment.


are you from germany GB or did you just move there, sorry if its common knowledge, I seem to be playing catch up


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> are you from germany GB or did you just move there, sorry if its common knowledge, I seem to be playing catch up


I'm originally from Britain but working/swearing/getting injured in Germany:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm originally from Britain but working/swearing/getting injured in Germany:lol:


about to start learning basic german, that was why I ask as have no experience with the german language at all.............sssssooooooooooo how hard is it........LOL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> about to start learning basic german, that was why I ask as have no experience with the german language at all.............sssssooooooooooo how hard is it........LOL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Probably a heck of a lot easier to learn if you have classes than just picking it up. Ask DMCC as he's doing lessons too. I find French easier and more similar to English.

I'm at the stage now where my German has destroyed my French and is starting to mess up my English too...or maybe that's just the head injury. :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Probably a heck of a lot easier to learn if you have classes than just picking it up. Ask DMCC as he's doing lessons too. I find French easier and more similar to English.
> 
> I'm at the stage now where my German has destroyed my French and is starting to mess up my English too...or maybe that's just the head injury. :lol:


LOL....mainly studying french with about a quarter section on german, but have never even attempted german so feel a tad petrified, as im trying to remember my french as it is......and im only just learning to spell in english incase you havnt picked up on my awful spelling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello WA, ouch that musta hurt when you tore those muscles. Right time to go get the sproggs from school


----------



## Gym Bunny

This is just an appreciation post.

Looking at your avvys ladies, Jem, Claire, Betty, I am bowled over by how gorgeous you all are. Yummy mummys the lot of you and living proof that having kiddies adds to a lady's sexiness.


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> This is just an appreciation post.
> 
> Looking at your avvys ladies, Jem, Claire, Betty, I am bowled over by how gorgeous you all are. Yummy mummys the lot of you and living proof that having kiddies adds to a lady's sexiness.


Aaw thanks hun much appreciated,,,not sure personally about me being sexy lol :tongue:

Don't forget yourself, (ok maybe not the mummy bit) but everything else applies to you - the sexiness bit i mean hehe x


----------



## rare6

hey hommies guess whos back! any of the old bronzers still here?


----------



## Dezw

Don't know about old, but there is certainly some new


----------



## Dezw

There sure is a lot of love going around here just now, must be the nice weather


----------



## Bettyboo

Group huggs - feel the Friday night lurv lol


----------



## WRT

I've lost almost a stone in 3 days pmsl:huh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Whats your secret quick i need to loose a stone...


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr fcuking idiots texting at me at this hour of night....surely there are rules as to when certain firms can be contacting you and causing more fcuking stress and putting pressure on ppl. Im in a foul mood and not happy - moan over


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peoples


----------



## Jem

Morning just caught up - about to make coffee & then I am going shopping for holiday clothes and gymming it - though just read the 'cardio - your thoughts' thread & dont know whether I should be doing it or not ....thorughly confuzzled me that has .....


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Morning just caught up - about to make coffee & then I am going shopping for holiday clothes and gymming it - though just read the 'cardio - your thoughts' thread & dont know whether I should be doing it or not ....thorughly confuzzled me that has .....


lol its saturday anything confuses me , I'm sure I should be blonde haha

Have fun shopping for holiday clothes. Im going to the gym later too. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I shall go read the cardio your thoughts thread and see. It does depend on what your goals are I think.


----------



## ragahav

Hello all,

so good to be able see you all. Right now I am in hurry (which I have been for past 3 weeks) ... new update from my side in snippets....left my job, now at home - applying for US visa - busy preparing financial docs - now rushing to Delhi to apply for Visa -will then schedule visa date after I get my receipt activated - fretting about the interview and other things - already getting late - things will hopefully be finalized before the last week of this month - trying to squeeze time for my training but my erratic running around is not helping - tomorrow's gym will be missed (I ma sad  ) -hope fully i will get Visa interview date soon enough to get enough time for other preparations - finally please pray for me that I get my Visa on the interview day ......

So that's all from me ..how about you all .. .

Jem, claire, Ian, solid, ricks (new avvy rocks) , badger, uncle bob, Zeus (does he come here ??) , Mak, Goose, GB (new avvy super kewl  ) , WA, Max (has he returned from his lumber in my absence), and all other frequent and not so frequent members of this thread I hope everyone one is doing great ..............]

bye ...hope to be back here soon ...as soon as I get my work and stuff sorted out ...

cya


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Raghav,

Hope visa goes through swiftly. I am sure your interview will be fine wishing you good luck! x


----------



## Dsahna

Where you been howzer


----------



## Bettyboo

Ellooo had 2x pb today whoohoo 10 plates on lat & reverse pull down and 7 plates on shoulder press.


----------



## Dsahna

Well done bets:thumb:,have you missed me


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmm let me think.....

maybe a ickle bit lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hmmm let me think.....
> 
> maybe a ickle bit lol


 :crying: no then


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> :crying: no then


is soo not true :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

:bounce: yippee


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm bored bored bored la la its pouring down with rain. My excitement for this weekend was going to the gym and getting a bargain pair of wellies reduced from £75 to £38, when i got to the til the guy said of £20 please, i politely handed over the cash and promptly exited the store.


----------



## Nutz01

Legs are my best asset.... when i do my cardio its run forrest run


----------



## dantheman

how do i becom ea bronze member lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Nutz01 said:


> Legs are my best asset.... when i do my cardio its run forrest run


Err that is rather random but good on ya for having good legs lol


----------



## Bettyboo

dantheman said:


> how do i becom ea bronze member lol


Be super sexy have good pins and and few other good assets..... :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Be super sexy have good pins and and few other good assets.....err make 500 posts i think :whistling:


Or have a 2 inch dick or below:thumbup1:


----------



## dantheman

i gotta make 500 post sfor bronze? christ LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

dantheman said:


> i gotta make 500 post sfor bronze? christ LOL


Err you are silver anyway.... thats higher than bronze lol :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Or have a 2 inch dick or below:thumbup1:


Oh dear you got it wrong again, its gotta be 7 inches or more not two :tongue:


----------



## dantheman

how the hell did i get to silver LOOOL


----------



## Bettyboo

dantheman said:


> how the hell did i get to silver LOOOL


God only knows.... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

dantheman said:


> how the hell did i get to silver LOOOL


Dan you have been on here since Feb 2009 so have done 3 months to become Silver member

I think you only need 200 posts


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> hmm bored bored bored la la its pouring down with rain. My excitement for this weekend was going to the gym and getting a bargain pair of wellies reduced from £75 to £38, when i got to the til the guy said of £20 please, i politely handed over the cash and promptly exited the store.


Am I missing something here - what kind of fookin wellies cost £75 :confused1: :whistling: :whistling:  ....are they celebrity endorsed wellies ....:laugh:

Do I need to get myself some of said wellies - am I missing out ....not quite sure whenst I would indeedy don these marvellous wellies but hey no-one wants to miss the boat do they ???


----------



## ryoken

Morning :thumb: (thats the all i can think to say as im knackered)


----------



## Jem

its all the early morning feeding of ponies that does it ....is your ass sore as well ....

yep - Im bored ...

eating my granary toast and pnut butter - yum


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> its all the early morning feeding of ponies that does it ....is your ass sore as well ....
> 
> yep - Im bored ...
> 
> eating my granary toast and pnut butter - yum


lmfao yes funny enough my ass is killing me but thats from a decent leg session yesterday -- either that or i was anally raped last night and cant remember it, my breakfast was 10 eggs (8 whites 2 yolkes) and 100 grms of oats so nowt enjoyable!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmfao yes funny enough my ass is killing me but thats from a decent leg session yesterday -- either that or i was anally raped last night and cant remember it, my breakfast was 10 eggs (8 whites 2 yolkes) and 100 grms of oats so nowt enjoyable!


what did you do for legs -

Ext

Press

Squats

SLDL

Leg Curls

Calve raises ?????

I am thinking about swapping squats for lunges today as my back is a bit sore ....bit scared tbh


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> what did you do for legs -
> 
> Ext
> 
> Press
> 
> Squats
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Leg Curls
> 
> Calve raises ?????
> 
> I am thinking about swapping squats for lunges today as my back is a bit sore ....bit scared tbh


Squats --- pyramid sets (8 sets in totall)

quad extensions (3 sets)

ham curls (3 sets)

calf raises (3 sets of 25 reps)

lunges (walking till failiure)

:thumb:

yeah lunges work the legs well and cant see any probs swapping it round for a bit as sometimes i dont do squats and replace them with leg press ets so no harm in mixing it up a bit plus you dont wanna wrisk injuring your back:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Squats --- pyramid sets (8 sets in totall)
> 
> quad extensions (3 sets)
> 
> ham curls (3 sets)
> 
> calf raises (3 sets of 25 reps)
> 
> lunges (walking till failiure)
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> yeah lunges work the legs well and cant see any probs swapping it round for a bit as sometimes i dont do squats and replace them with leg press ets so no harm in mixing it up a bit plus you dont wanna wrisk injuring your back:thumbup1:


Ok might do that or try some front squats ....will see how I feel when I get there ....

Oh and of course Hacks - I love hacks ....[the squats that is ...not the person ....not that I dislike hacks....hole digging....I mean he is very nice ....even if he does confuse me re cardio...but I was talking about squats] :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem and cecil na they are dunlop Wildife deluxe ones lol

lol link is below if you really really realy want a pair lol

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/newsound/Items/1520_83010


----------



## Dsahna

Hello


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem and cecil na they are dunlop Wildife deluxe ones lol
> 
> lol link is below if you really really realy want a pair lol
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/newsound/Items/1520_83010


PMSL mmmm they are beauties Betty !

Cecil is not here - he is lying in bed snoring

I am with Ry :tongue:

What Russ does not know will not hurt him

ssssh Ian is creeping about ......


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hello


back atcha tiger

watched your vids you animal manimal

grrrrr

lovin yer strides :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

For legs I do not in that order but I do supersets

Squats (2 x 10reps 1 x til fail)

quad extensions (2 x 10 reps 1 x til fail)

ham curls (2 x10 reps 1 set til fail)

calf raises (2x reps 1x til fail reps)

lunges (walking till failiure)

Leg press (3 x 10 reps 1 x til fail)


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem and cecil na they are dunlop Wildife deluxe ones lol
> 
> lol link is below if you really really realy want a pair lol
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/newsound/Items/1520_83010


oi wheres my goodmorning thats charming that is -- im having a sulk for the rest of the day now:tongue:



Dsahna said:


> Hello


morning mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol the last vid actually has me wearing my best jeans,just for my reputation,which was bad because of undone flys and crap boxers:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning ryo,hows we


----------



## IanStu

Morning losers....what have you done to cecil...he's not been online for 2 days?


----------



## Dsahna

Morning stuart


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Morning losers....what have you done to cecil...he's not been online for 2 days?


I locked him in the attic with the chinese immigrants until he promises to behave and buy some new training clothes ......furry muff methinks


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Lol the last vid actually has me wearing my best jeans,just for my reputation,which was bad because of undone flys and crap boxers:thumb:


erm righty ho dan....and you wonder why your journal is a gay fest .....you want it **** :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Morning ryo,hows we


im good mate just a little tired but im getting there lol, looking after the kids at the mo while the missis has a lie in for once then off to the gym later for a chest workout!

hows you mate??



IanStu said:


> Morning losers....what have you done to cecil...he's not been online for 2 days?


when did you turn silver :confused1:

oh yeah morning lol:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning stuart


morning my young lovely...looks like the sun is shining here...don't know why I'm surprised..the sun always shines on the righteous :cool2:


----------



## Dsahna

Cant help if ian likes my journal jem:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> when did you turn silver :confused1:
> 
> oh yeah morning lol:thumb:


Turned silver yesterday...there was an official anouncment posted in silver thread...followed by much celebration..partying and some cunning stunts!


----------



## Dsahna

Sound ryo, good luck with the kids pal,mine always behave:whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Turned silver yesterday...there was an official anouncment posted in silver thread...followed by much celebration..partying and some *stunning cvnts*!


aye did i miss something mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Turned silver yesterday...there was an official anouncment posted in silver thread...followed by much celebration..partying and some cunning stunts!


No there was not ....there was not even one of those paper hooter things about ....it was dead in there.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Dan hows you??


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> aye did i miss something mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes mate my fave sort of party:thumb:



Jem said:


> No there was not ....there was not even one of those paper hooter things about ....it was dead in there.....


Are u trying to say it was all in my mind...ya making me sound like some sort of desperately sad...no mates..loser...oh yeah you may have a point :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Dan hows you??


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Morning Ry hows you ---- still not talking to me :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Dan hows you??


 :wink: i feel great tara,sunny day and everything:thumbup1:how are you


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yes mate my fave sort of party:thumb:
> 
> Are u trying to say it was all in my mind...ya making me sound like some sort of desperately sad...no mates..loser...oh yeah you may have a point :confused1:





ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Morning Ry hows you ---- still not talking to me :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Fooks sake - when will you boys get the hint :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Im a pufter so im a female ok:thumb:

:whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Fooks sake - when will you boys get the hint :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


what hint???

i know you girls like to play hard to get but that what forced me into Ians arms last time:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Im a pufter so *im a female ok:thumb:*
> 
> :whistling:


well to be honest mate...I've been with worst lookin birds than you...so think on :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

you're all pussy cats really


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> well to be honest mate...I've been with worst lookin birds than you...so think on :rolleye:


yep it is that bad in Tamworth ....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well to be honest mate...I've been with worst lookin birds than you...so think on :rolleye:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

you nasty nasty person you told me i was the best looking girl you had ever been with --- lies damn it all lies , you men are all the same:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well to be honest mate...I've been with *worst lookin birds* than you...so think on :rolleye:


Er dont think so


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> what hint???
> 
> i know you girls like to play hard to get but that what *forced me into Ians arms last time* :lol:


I think you meant..forced me into Ians magnificent arms...and now i am ruined for anyone else...I spend my life in the little shrine I have built, surrounded by pics of Ian......pretty sure thats what you meant :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol not very sunny here its raining as usual. Got the joys of a birthday party later los of 7 year olds running around. I will escape very quickly and my make excuses hehe


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> yep it is that bad in Tamworth ....


 :crying: what do you mean jem


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol you guys are soo funny, bickering like housewives...pmsl


----------



## IanStu

OK...I'm off to the gym :thumb:

See you laters my beauties


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> OK...I'm off to the gym :thumb:
> 
> See you laters my beauties


Enjoy ian


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> OK...I'm off to the gym :thumb:
> 
> See you laters my beauties


have a good workout mate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :crying: what do you mean jem


moi :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

:rockon:


----------



## ryoken

:spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## Dsahna

:ban: lol


----------



## ryoken

:yawn: :yawn:  :sleeping:


----------



## ryoken

I was just pointing out im bored lol sorry had to be done, cant wait to get to the gym :bounce:


----------



## Jem

attention seeking whore alert !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> attention seeking whore alert !


who you???

i knew it :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning


Morning WA :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good morning!

Is the thread full of love today?


----------



## Dsahna

Morning wild


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> who you???
> 
> i knew it :thumbup1:


I left the door wide open.......

....shame you did not do the same ...at least the top half anyway


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Dsahna


----------



## Jem

Morning WA x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem!

I seem to be saying lots of hi's, I'm sure I'll be able to conjour up something else in a mo


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I left the door wide open.......
> 
> ....shame you did not do the same ...at least the top half anyway
> 
> View attachment 28355
> View attachment 28356


I was trying to keep smut down as it just makes me all horny and i havent got a pony to feed,my **** hurts,my hands have severe callouse --- oh well dry humping my favourite teddy it is then:whistling:


----------



## ryoken




----------



## Jem

why did I not think of doing that ..........

Right plans for the day have changed....any public events taking place that we can go and streak at ?????


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem!
> 
> I seem to be saying lots of hi's, I'm sure I'll be able to conjour up something else in a mo


pfffft still waiting - have to go to the gym sometime today you know.......


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> why did I not think of doing that ..........
> 
> Right plans for the day have changed....any public events taking place that we can go and streak at ?????


Im having a pony feeding contest:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Im having a pony feeding contest:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


hold your horses baby - I'm riding through the forest to getcha :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Nope nothing much here, still confuddled from last night, had an hour and a halfs sleep, think I need a nap


----------



## Dsahna

Well wonder how ians getting on ,the mans getting on in years


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> hold your horses baby - I'm riding through the forest to getcha :lol:


 :confused1: :confused1:

now im worried how do you know i live in the forest?? this whole stalker things getting a bit sureal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> now im worried how do you know i live in the forest?? this whole stalker things getting a bit sureal :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ask Dan :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Oooh yes mate,she knows things matebe afraid mate.

I mean that mate.

Ok mate.


----------



## Jem

pmsl

mmmm.....now to untie russ ...


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Oooh yes mate,she knows things matebe afraid mate.
> 
> I mean that mate.
> 
> Ok mate.


lol i do worry you know, i had some fella on another forum that knew all about me including what brand boxer shorts i wore but never showed his/her face then they dissapeared off the forum after they had spooked me right out to the point i was actually curtian twitching at night:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol i do worry you know, i had some fella on another forum that knew all about me including what brand boxer shorts i wore but never showed his/her face then they dissapeared off the forum after they had spooked me right out to the point i was actually curtian twitching at night:lol: :lol:


Fook off

Get you lot thinking I would stalk you all

How feckin desperate do you think I am :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Fook off
> 
> Get you lot thinking I would stalk you all
> 
> How feckin desperate do you think I am :confused1:


wahoo your going to open a can of worms -- i might start a thread how desparate do you think Jem is:lol: :lol: :lol:

you do get a strop on when man love is mentioned == jelousy maybe :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> wahoo your going to open a can of worms -- i might start a thread how desparate do you think Jem is:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you do get a strop on when man love is mentioned == jelousy maybe :whistling:


Go on then - have a go if you think you're hard enough - see what happens baybeeeeeeee:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Fook off
> 
> Get you lot thinking I would stalk you all
> 
> How feckin desperate do you think I am :confused1:


Extremely desperate mate,just like my mate prodiver:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Go on then - have a go if you think you're hard enough - see what happens baybeeeeeeee:cursing:


has anyone ever told you that you look mighty damn sexy when your angry:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

yes yes yes yes yeserty yes :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

been to gym for first time in weeks..got through a full body workout (except lower back) elbow held up, no pain, and back wasn't to bad only felt a twinge when I started to do sit ups...I chuffed to buggery:bounce:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes yes yes yes yeserty yes :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> been to gym for first time in weeks..got through a full body workout (except lower back) elbow held up, no pain, and back wasn't to bad only felt a twinge when I started to do sit ups...I chuffed to buggery:bounce:


 :bounce: :bounce:

Glad to hear your back in the swing of things mate and remember next time let the missis do the garden either that or cecil naked:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Extremely desperate mate,just like my mate prodiver:laugh:


 not a happy kitty


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> has anyone ever told you that you look mighty damn sexy when your angry:lol: :lol: :lol:


soooo not working


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> View attachment 28367
> not a happy kitty


wow and you have a great looking pussy shame about the fish breath:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> wow and you have a great looking pussy shame about the fish breath:lol:


pmsl...damm ya beat me to it!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> pmsl...damm ya beat me to it!


you know what they say great minds...........


----------



## Jem

Hi Ian !

please note that I am now ignoring users named: Ryoken & Dsahna


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yes yes yes yes yeserty yes :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> been to gym for first time in weeks..got through a full body workout (except lower back) elbow held up, no pain, and back wasn't to bad only felt a twinge when I started to do sit ups...I chuffed to buggery:bounce:


 :thumb :Waheey good stuff,well done mate,now get yer journal up you poof:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Hi Ian !
> 
> please note that I am now ignoring users named: Ryoken & Dsahna


never heard of them!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> pmsl...damm ya beat me to it!


Ooohh :blink: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Hi Ian !
> 
> please note that I am now ignoring users named: Ryoken & Dsahna


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb :Hi jem,looooking good babe.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :Waheey good stuff,well done mate,now get yer journal up you poof:lol:


I always said i'd never do a journal...cause I cant be assed..but I may start one when trainings back on track...curious thing about today was...I used light weights and high reps and got an amazing pump...when I stepped out of the shower the vision before me was almost to much to bear..looked realy vascular...wish I'd had my camera..could have been a new avi!


----------



## IanStu

gotta go out again..my missis wants me to go shopping with her while she buys new clothes...god my worst nightmare..hours stood outside changing rooms...kinda cancels out my gym euphoria...oh well...later my lovies!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> gotta go out again..my missis wants me to go shopping with her while she buys new clothes...god my worst nightmare..hours stood outside changing rooms...kinda cancels out my gym euphoria...oh well...later my lovies!


 later mate --- the trick is to stand outside the shops and then check out the local talent:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm should I start a journal or not -answers on a post card lol x


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> later mate --- the trick is to stand outside the shops and then check out the local talent:thumb:


Exactly mate,its an art


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm should I start a journal or not -answers on a post card lol x


Yea get one up Tara! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Yes bets


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok ill start typing, my diet has gone off the wagon this weekend. So its back to strict diet on Monday and mega training. Journal on way...


----------



## Rickski

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello rick mate


----------



## Rickski

Hows everyone doing, whats new anything?, just about to read Dsahna's journal back soon.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Hows everyone doing, whats new anything?, *just about to read Dsahna's journal back soon.*


Be afraid..be very afraid :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm nothing going to start my journal tomorrow... took my daughter to a bday party and went for a walk with my son. Oooh how exciting lol


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> Hows everyone doing, whats new anything?, just about to read Dsahna's journal back soon.


Thanks for the support bro


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Be afraid..be very afraid :bounce:


Sights that will destroy a feeble mind :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Sights that will *destroy a feeble mind* :lol:


Oh no Rick, ya doomed :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm nothing going to start my journal tomorrow... took my daughter to a bday party and went for a walk with my son. Oooh how exciting lol


doesn't sound to bad a day Betts.....looking forward to your journal!


----------



## Rickski

No it's all good, a nice read, hey Ian hows things with you and Betty look forward to the journal:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

lifes not too bad at the moment mate...all my various and boring injuries are on the mend, so resuming proper training tomorrow...how's things for you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya guys how are you all, don't expect my journal to be anything too exciting lol


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone, just got back from a weekend of fast food and alot of drink!

was good though!

how are we all?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone, just got back from a weekend of fast food and alot of drink!
> 
> was good though!
> 
> how are we all?


hello mate...good to have you back...fast food and alot of drink...sounds perfect!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> hello mate...good to have you back...fast food and alot of drink...sounds perfect!


yeah cheers, hows you?

and yeah was good and a bit of pool aswel, was great:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah cheers, hows you?
> 
> and yeah was good and a bit of pool aswel, was great:thumbup1:


good thanks....went to gym today for first time in ages...and resuming proper training tomorrow...hooorray


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> good thanks....went to gym today for first time in ages...and resuming proper training tomorrow...hooorray


good mate well done!

so your backs better now then?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> good mate well done!
> 
> so your backs better now then?


well not exactly...wont be able to do anything that involves lower back...but had a go at chins and lat pulldowns today...and it went fine...only time I had pain was when I tried to do sit ups...quite a bad shooting oain in back...so i'll give them a miss..also can't do deadlifts...good mornings..stuff like that!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> well not exactly...wont be able to do anything that involves lower back...but had a go at chins and lat pulldowns today...and it went fine...only time I had pain was when I tried to do sit ups...quite a bad shooting oain in back...so i'll give them a miss..also can't do deadlifts...good mornings..stuff like that!


thats good mate!

and yeah anything were you bend i guess would hurt.

but congats on being able to do most exersies! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol im gonna post some pics on here in a minute, you can see my abs lol but im doing a head stand so you can have a laugh - the things i get up to with my kids


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol how silly do I look


----------



## Bettyboo

Whohoo you can see my abs i cant find the resizer thing grr i have a better pic than that aswell


----------



## Bettyboo

It was not that scary


----------



## M_at

Yeah, it was.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol how do you resize photos I have a better one than that but can't delete that one to replace it, any ideas???


----------



## M_at

Mac - load it into Preview and choose Tools > Adjust Size - size it to no more than about 500 pixels high or wide. Then File > Save as...

PC - load it into mspaint and choose Image > Stretch/Skew - size it by 50% or 33% as appropriate. Then File > Save as...


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Mac - load it into Preview and choose Tools > Adjust Size - size it to no more than about 500 pixels high or wide. Then File > Save as...
> 
> PC - load it into mspaint and choose Image > Stretch/Skew - size it by 50% or 33% as appropriate. Then File > Save as...


ahh thats useful to know about the Mac...i've been loading my pics into iPhoto then reducing them in there..but its a bit long winded...good bit of info...I'd rep you for that but I just did...so it'll have to wait a bit :thumb:


----------



## M_at

No problem mate. If you want to resize a load of pictures Automator is a great tool - it can tell preview to do the same thing to a whole folder of images


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> No problem mate. If you want to resize a load of pictures Automator is a great tool - it can tell preview to do the same thing to a whole folder of images


thanks mate...I'm looking for it now!


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh god you have totally lost me on the techy thing to resisze pics. Looked to me like typed la lalala blah blah blah.....

hehe x


----------



## Guest

Here you go Betty


----------



## Bettyboo

You can sorta see my abs lol - Thanks Zeus x


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> You can sorta see my abs lol - Thanks Zeus x


Oh yeah, the abs are there

No probs on the re-size. It is actually very easy. If you right click on the photo there should be an option to edit. On my computer(Windows Vista) I right click and then select the edit. Then I click on "paint" and from there I re-size and save


----------



## Jem

Morning Gainer !!

erm Betty why are you doing headstands to demonstrate your abs love??? pmsl - it's unique I will give you that one .....most just pull their top up and flex for all they're worth :lol: :lol: :lol:

C'mon give us a flash ! x


----------



## WRT

Lmao betty you is mad woman!


----------



## Jem

ah your face is looking better these days tom ....knew that first avvy was a poor shot .......


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> ah your face is looking better these days tom ....knew that first avvy was a poor shot .......


How do you know i still have the same avi pmsl!


----------



## Bettyboo

haha dunno they dont show when I lift me top up i didnt even know they were there haha tl i saw that pic to my delight my abs were showing bizarre . How is everyone this morning??

well im going swimming in a bit and going gym tonight gonna start mad cardio regime see if i can shift this un holy weight lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> haha dunno they dont show when I lift me top up i didnt even know they were there haha tl i saw that pic to my delight my abs were showing bizarre . How is everyone this morning??
> 
> well im going swimming in a bit and going gym tonight gonna start mad cardio regime see if i can shift this un holy weight lol


Aaaah bless ya - that's cute Betty !!!

Have some reps for your handstand showing abs :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Moooooooooooooooorning.......


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol thanks i have a pic of my daughter doing it also, the tgings we do for our kids pmsl. My son just stood there and shook his head and said "mam what the hell are you doing" lol bearing in mind he is 8 years old!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> How do you know i still have the same avi pmsl!


Ok I am talking about [1] the face shot in which I compared you to a character from Crimestoppers vs [2] the pics of you and Kate the other night ....

does this maka sense now ..... :confused1:


----------



## HJL

thought id pop in and say hi to my fellow bronzerrrrrs!

monday morning, MILKMAN HASNT COME so had to have WATER with my shake.

it was absalutly DISCUSTING but got it down my neck...beter than when i eat cottage cheese


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Ok I am talking about [1] the face shot in which I compared you to a character from Crimestoppers vs [2] the pics of you and Kate the other night ....
> 
> does this maka sense now .....


Ahhh yes my jaundiced moon head:lol:

Check out this bad boy!


----------



## Jem

:cursing: :cursing:firewalls:cursing: :cursing: cannot see a thing !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> :cursing: :cursing:firewalls:cursing: :cursing: cannot see a thing !


I'll describe it to you..picture of a mans head (Tom), clearly some measure of inbreeding has occured somewhere along the line, no other way to explain it....nice eyes though...but they seem to be on upside down...apart from that it's all good!


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> I'll describe it to you..picture of a mans head (Tom), clearly some measure of inbreeding has occured somewhere along the line, no other way to explain it....nice eyes though...but they seem to be on upside down...apart from that it's all good!


lmfao:lol:


----------



## Jem

oh sounds like a vast improvement on the old one ....


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> oh sounds like a vast improvement on the old one ....


Not quite lmao!


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all.


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon Dave, not much happening, i'm off to the gym in a bit..


----------



## stephy

hey


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon betty, stephy


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello everyone! How have you all been while I have swearing in 7 languages at pernicious phytoplankton, who have somehow, managed to climb into other culture bottles. All work is done on a clean bench, which means there is a vent hood with sterile air circulating, new gloves are used for each bottle, everything is disinfected with 70%ethanol AND flame...and the different species bottles are never sampled at the same time...yet it STILL managed to climb/squidge/parachute across a whole sample setup into other bottles. ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

In a nutshell 1/2 of the work I have done since the start of June needs to be redone. I am going to the gym tonight to take out my anger on the weights.

Oh and Tom....I am SO gonna top your pic when I get home :lthumb:


----------



## M_at

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone! How have you all been while I have swearing in 7 languages at pernicious phytoplankton, who have somehow, managed to climb into other culture bottles. All work is done on a clean bench, which means there is a vent hood with sterile air circulating, new gloves are used for each bottle, everything is disinfected with 70%ethanol AND flame...and the different species bottles are never sampled at the same time...yet it STILL managed to climb/squidge/parachute across a whole sample setup into other bottles. ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> In a nutshell 1/2 of the work I have done since the start of June needs to be redone. I am going to the gym tonight to take out my anger on the weights.
> 
> Oh and Tom....I am SO gonna top your pic when I get home :lthumb:


What're you doing with phytoplankton?

Just put the weights back when you're done beating them up


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG I have a good achey back, did dead lifts for first time today i plonked 15kg on an oly bar each side i think im gonna like this exercise! Today I start my journal will post it up in a minute.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya GB fab photo btw! Arrrgh shiver me timbers heheh x

Hi Gainer, did you have a good session at the gym today??


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> thought id post some amusing links of me being a prat!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a set of toys i just got and had a play with for the first time! good fun!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=86612124456&subj=507048859
> 
> this was a day out in london...! Again, a fun day! not sure if the link works... someone let me know! if it doesnt just add me on facebook and i guess it will work!


pmsl....couldnt see ya facebook one as I don't have an account....I'd love a go on those bouncy things...looks a right laugh!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol how old are you?? you look very young haha. I don't have a training partner I was struggling today with 16kg dumbbells for inclines i grunted a bit and went a bit red faced but got there in the en, im stubborn lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah people just look at ya weird when you do that...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah people just look at ya weird when you do that...


Ahh they can eff off. Sometimes I forget people can hear me, and when I have my headphones in I'll do the roar along to the metal as I prepare to DL....lalallalalalaal

Day ended really well Gainer, nice intense session in the gym, made up all my MT2 and did the first jab. Felt a bit like a junkie...now all paranoid and exciting expecting myself to go magically brown and can't sleep :lol:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon. Haven't been on for week. Much happened?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon. Haven't been on for week. Much happened?


Hey howsa..where u been?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hey howsa..where u been?


Hey Ian. You ok mate?

No where really, just been busy and haven't been able get online.


----------



## IanStu

yeah i'm OK....you havent missed much...same old same old!


----------



## Jem

yo bronzers wassup !


----------



## IanStu

hey Jem....have u got your car fixed?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> yeah i'm OK....you havent missed much...same old same old!


Good stuff. Fair enough


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> yo bronzers wassup !


Hey Jem.. You ok?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> hey Jem....have u got your car fixed?


has been deemed undriveable because the window washer motor was broken when the chap hit the front wing and it would fail an MOT on it !!!!

The car itself looks unscathed ....

this means they have to come out with a courtesy car asap

almost feel sorry for the bloke


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Hey Jem.. You ok?


Hi Howie ....how are you - been quiet haven't you

studying hard I hope !!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> has been deemed undriveable because the window washer motor was broken when the chap hit the front wing and it would fail an MOT on it !!!!
> 
> The car itself looks unscathed ....
> 
> this means they have to come out with a courtesy car asap
> 
> almost feel sorry for the bloke


bummer....if cars didnt have parts and things in em..they would be much easier to repair


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> bummer....if cars didnt have parts and things in em..they would be much easier to repair


erm yes - like a flintstone car then

bit of cardio while we were doing the school run


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Hi Howie ....how are you - been quiet haven't you
> 
> studying hard I hope !!


Good.. you? Yeah something like that :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

> Day ended really well Gainer, nice intense session in the gym, made up all my MT2 and did the first jab. Felt a bit like a junkie...now all paranoid and exciting expecting myself to go magically brown and can't sleep


Any nausea? I didn't get much nausea, but it wipes out my desire to drink cups of tea (very odd!) within a few hours.

What is your dosing plan?

Oh and as far as feeling like a junkie, I think that only applies if you are bedraggled and have no concept of hygiene/sterile jabbing procedures. Make sure there is no cunning phytoplankton stowaways and you will be fine.

J


----------



## M_at

My lord I ache.

Only been away from the gym for a week and after my first go back I'm aching all up my legs and now back!


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> My lord I ache.
> 
> Only been away from the gym for a week and after my first go back I'm aching all up my legs and now back!


sounds to me like the gym isnt realy your sort of thing...maybe try an alternative hobby....quilting or basket weaving is good...give it a go and let me know how you get on!


----------



## Dsahna

Flower arranging too


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Flower arranging too


yeah...forgot that...good sugestion!


----------



## Dsahna

How are you today stu mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> How are you today stu mate


much the same as yesterday mate...slight improvement..less pain...but feeling much happier...

Was a bit worried about you nearly passing out...hope you have someone else in the house when you lift..just in case!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Joshua said:


> Any nausea? I didn't get much nausea, but it wipes out my desire to drink cups of tea (very odd!) within a few hours.
> 
> What is your dosing plan?
> 
> Oh and as far as feeling like a junkie, I think that only applies if you are bedraggled and have no concept of hygiene/sterile jabbing procedures. Make sure there is no cunning phytoplankton stowaways and you will be fine.
> 
> J


LMAO! Cause I work in biology I am somewhat overparanoid about bacteria and swiped some sterile gloves from the lab, plus ethanol and I have alcohol wipes, so everything should be sterile.

I've got the dosing profile written out somewhere, but the dilution factor meant it works out as 2 jabs a day.

No nausea, but it's killed my appetite dead. Really had to force myself to finish my meals today.


----------



## Dsahna

Nice to hear youre in better spirits mate:thumb:

Hangover? :lol:

Not safe at all with no spotter,sh!t my pants bud


----------



## Dsahna

Love your avvy bunny:laughoo arrggh


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Nice to hear youre in better spirits mate:thumb:
> 
> Hangover? :lol:
> 
> Not safe at all with no spotter,sh!t my pants bud


had a bit of hangover this morning..but not as bad as I thought :thumbup1:

LOL....damm you like to live dangerously....hope it wasnt your best pants...you know the ones from pound land :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Everyone loooooves pirates! :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Hoped you forgot about £land :lol: err i had worse ones on so it wouldve been ok to sh!t a little bit


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Everyone loooooves pirates! :bounce:


mad as a box of frogs...I blame the plankton


----------



## IanStu

right thats it for me..off for my beauty sleep..nightall


----------



## Dsahna

Planktons my favourite character on spongebob:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

See you tomorrow mate,*kiss* goodnight:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Night black beard:thumb:


----------



## Joshua

> LMAO! Cause I work in biology I am somewhat overparanoid about bacteria and swiped some sterile gloves from the lab, plus ethanol and I have alcohol wipes, so everything should be sterile.


OMG - You have forgotten the UV sterilizer!

Seriously though I am sure you will be fine. I get a bit worked up about sterile conditions too, but then I see mates jabbing themselves with with unwashed hands, mucky nails, etc. The human immune system maybe robust but there is no point in unnecessary risk.



> I've got the dosing profile written out somewhere, but the dilution factor meant it works out as 2 jabs a day.


If you do find it, could you post it up in your log, or let me know how it goes. I am fascinated by MT2.



> No nausea, but it's killed my appetite dead. Really had to force myself to finish my meals today.


Oh yes, the appetite suppression thing is pretty powerful. IIRC it is playing around with Neuropeptide Y. A while back, some chaps and I were looking at whether MT2 along with some other agents could be used to reset the appestat/set-point long term. Alas, it has not been fruitful so far.

J


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! Cause I work in biology I am somewhat overparanoid about bacteria and swiped some sterile gloves from the lab, plus ethanol and I have alcohol wipes, so everything should be sterile.
> 
> I've got the dosing profile written out somewhere, but the dilution factor meant it works out as 2 jabs a day.
> 
> No nausea, but it's killed my appetite dead. Really had to force myself to finish my meals today.


You are right Lys, if you did it the same as I did and followed that link the loading phase is 2 jabs per day. The first time I jabbed, from my chest up went as red as a traffic come PMSL! I only felt slighty sick but it does kill my appetite so I do it before bed now. I wouldn't worry about bacteria with a sub-q injection TBH.


----------



## ragahav

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Raghav,
> 
> Hope visa goes through swiftly. I am sure your interview will be fine wishing you good luck! x


thanks Betty ..I really need it ...hope to give you all the good news soon


----------



## ragahav

and for those who doesn't know what I have been upto

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/53038-bronze-members-thread-1054.html#post1046052


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> sounds to me like the gym isnt realy your sort of thing...maybe try an alternative hobby....quilting or basket weaving is good...give it a go and let me know how you get on!





Dsahna said:


> Flower arranging too


Is there any way I can incorporate quilting, basket weaving and flower arranging in one? Maybe put the flower arrangement into a woven basket lined with a quilt?

It all seems a bit heterosexual to me though - I like throwing weights around because it's totally gay just like you two :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Joshua said:


> OMG - You have forgotten the UV sterilizer!
> 
> Seriously though I am sure you will be fine. I get a bit worked up about sterile conditions too, but then I see mates jabbing themselves with with unwashed hands, mucky nails, etc. The human immune system maybe robust but there is no point in unnecessary risk.
> 
> If you do find it, could you post it up in your log, or let me know how it goes. I am fascinated by MT2.
> 
> Oh yes, the appetite suppression thing is pretty powerful. IIRC it is playing around with Neuropeptide Y. A while back, some chaps and I were looking at whether MT2 along with some other agents could be used to reset the appestat/set-point long term. Alas, it has not been fruitful so far.
> 
> J


Yes, I'd get worked up too, especially if it was intra-muscular jabs I was having to do. I do actually have access to a UV steriliser at work, but I don't think it's necessary.

Actually the appetite suppressant is a godsend ATM, as I'm into my last few weeks of cutting and it's not so much a suppressant, as the fact that I have no interest in eating food I am not supposed to be eating on this cut. 2 weeks ago, accidentally ending up in the cake aisle at the supermarket almost reduced me to tears, now it's more of a case of "where on earth has the coffee been moved to this time!" :lol:

Oh yes, and I've lost all interest in tea other than green tea, and my coffee needs are down too.

I will post up the protocol in my journal. As I am a somewhat obsessive scientist, I am keeping a journal of how MT2 makes me feel etc, can send it too you if you're interested once my loading phase is complete?



WRT said:


> You are right Lys, if you did it the same as I did and followed that link the loading phase is 2 jabs per day. The first time I jabbed, from my chest up went as red as a traffic come PMSL! I only felt slighty sick but it does kill my appetite so I do it before bed now. I wouldn't worry about bacteria with a sub-q injection TBH.


I did follow that link. I got paranoid the first time, as I'd spend a lot of time outdoors and was a little burnt, jabbed, and within an hour I looked like a radioactive tomato. Was fine the next day.

Um, as I spend a large part of my day looking at microscopic organisms. I am damn sure gonna worry about bacteria...Never ever, live with a human microbiologist ever. It can get to the stage where you want to start bleaching door handles.... :rolleye:


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Is there any way I can incorporate quilting, basket weaving and flower arranging in one? Maybe put the flower arrangement into a woven basket lined with a quilt?
> 
> It all seems a bit heterosexual to me though - I like throwing weights around because* it's totally gay just like you two* :lol:


Damn....Busted


----------



## M_at

Gym Bunny said:


> Never ever, live with a human microbiologist ever. It can get to the stage where you want to start bleaching door handles.... :rolleye:


That's why I buy Dettol spray - door handles


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> That's why I buy Dettol spray - door handles


erm me too & I carry around that anti bac handwash - I dont think that's strange at all! especially not in the gym ....

think nowadays it's a necessary precaution

We are all armed with them on holiday as well because Egypt is rife with horrid bugs and stuff [note the tech terminology] so we will be using the handwash whenever we have touched something ....

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning peeps!


----------



## HJL

helooooooooooooooooooo THE SUN IS OUT


----------



## badger

Morning !


----------



## Joshua

> Um, as I spend a large part of my day looking at microscopic organisms. I am damn sure gonna worry about bacteria...Never ever, live with a human microbiologist ever. It can get to the stage where you want to start bleaching door handles....





> That's why I buy Dettol spray - door handles


LOL - my housemate thinks I am weird for not worrying about the sterility of the toilet pan, but obsessing about light switches, door handles, keyboards, toilet flushes, taps, and telephones.

I do find it bizarre how popular media convinces us to focus on the hygiene of places where there is low risk of communication, at the expense of the sites with high risk of communication.

That's even before I get started on people who sneeze or cough without taking appropriate hygiene measures. I had to spray one chap in the face with disinfectant to help re-educate him on coughing without a hand or tissue infront of his chow hole.

J


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> I had to spray one chap in the face with disinfectant to help re-educate him on coughing without a hand or tissue infront of his chow hole.
> 
> J


pmsl...wish I could have seen that... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> LOL - my housemate thinks I am weird for not worrying about the sterility of the toilet pan, but obsessing about light switches, door handles, keyboards, toilet flushes, taps, and telephones.
> 
> I do find it bizarre how popular media convinces us to focus on the hygiene of places where there is low risk of communication, at the expense of the sites with high risk of communication.
> 
> That's even before I get started on people who sneeze or cough without taking appropriate hygiene measures. *I had to spray one chap in the face with disinfectant to help re-educate him on coughing without a hand or tissue infront of his chow hole.*
> 
> J


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: Ahem, incidentally ...you are not saying anything which demonstrates misplaced appreciation J ......


----------



## WRT

Evening people, talk i'm bored to sh*t


----------



## M_at

No - you talk.


----------



## ghostlybadge

hello everyone


----------



## M_at

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.

Want to get out of the house and try going for a run but I need to carry a laptop with me 24x7 as I'm now on call until the 27th 

And I don't have a bag suitable for carry a laptop whilst running.


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## WRT

I need a fuc*ing girlfriend for christs sake, i'm horny and bored and can't be bothered to use my hands:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> I need a fuc*ing girlfriend for christs sake, i'm horny and bored and can't be bothered to use my hands:lol:


new avi!

i saw it earlyer but didnt realise it was you!

very sexy:thumb:


----------



## WRT

Thanks baby xxx:lol:


----------



## M_at

WRT said:


> I need a fuc*ing girlfriend for christs sake, i'm horny and bored and can't be bothered to use my hands:lol:


Use your mouth then


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Use your mouth then


were not all as subtle and flexable as you mat!

:laugh:


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> were not all as subtle and flexable as you mat!
> 
> :laugh:


You're just jealous :tongue:


----------



## WRT

My mouth, hmmm could would if I didn't have a 2 inch cock!


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> My mouth, hmmm could would if I didn't have a 2 inch cock!


true:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Has anyone seen the top posters for this thread? Look how far Jem's in the lead lmfao!


----------



## M_at

WRT said:


> My mouth, hmmm could would if I didn't have a 2 inch cock!


You need to work on your flexibility :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

WRT said:


> Has anyone seen the top posters for this thread? Look how far Jem's in the lead lmfao!


I have lots of catching up to do then


----------



## solidcecil

im second! :thumb:


----------



## Tall

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## IanStu

Tall said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


 :stupid:


----------



## Markc

see ya later reprebates i'm a silver surfer now.


----------



## ryoken

hello guys and girls hope your all good!

i got a 4 hour yes 4 hour interview this afternoon ffs, my place im at now has died a business death so i have no work at the mo even though im still employed, decided to look for other work so i got an interview for coach driving wich is 4 hours in length- ussaully i work as a mechanic and have my full pcv liscence (bus/coach liscence) but decided to hang the tools up as theres no work for mechanics round my way and try my hand at driving!

feel a litlle put off due to the 4 hours its gonna take and then i dont even know if i have got it for upto 2 weeks lol, never mind just have to grin and bear it.

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Woooooooooo!!! How is everyone today?

I've dropped a 1kg since Monday and I am starting to go brown I officially love MT2!

Tom we'll have a natter tonight!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hello guys and girls hope your all good!
> 
> i got a 4 hour yes 4 hour interview this afternoon ffs, my place im at now has died a business death so i have no work at the mo even though im still employed, decided to look for other work so i got an interview for coach driving wich is 4 hours in length- ussaully i work as a mechanic and have my full pcv liscence (bus/coach liscence) but decided to hang the tools up as theres no work for mechanics round my way and try my hand at driving!
> 
> feel a litlle put off due to the 4 hours its gonna take and then i dont even know if i have got it for upto 2 weeks lol, never mind just have to grin and bear it.
> 
> :thumb:


Good luck with the interview mate...how the fvck can it take 4 hours to be interviewed....thats insane.....oh well hope you get the job, things round here are the same, no work and no money...happy days!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all whats new.


----------



## IanStu

Morning Rick

Morning Captain Pugwash...sorry to hear about dropping the 1kg...hope it missed your foot!


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooooo!!! How is everyone today?
> 
> I've dropped a 1kg since Monday and I am starting to go brown I officially love MT2!
> 
> Tom we'll have a natter tonight!


Yay for MT2! Congrats on the weight loss. Cool I look forward to it


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon ppl sorry not been around for a few days had some $hite to sort out Grr...

Journal will be up and running hopefully by tonight. Measured biceps and they are 16 inches - is that good???

I need a b/f a sensible one of course lol Does MT2 loose you weight Hmm im thinking i really need to get some, but can't seem to get hold of any on net grr.

Ok apart from the ramble how is everyone's training going, GB i hope your eye is betteror are you enjoying wearing that patch hehe

Ramble over lol


----------



## WRT

16" is bigger than most guys on here I think:thumbup1: And I've heard MT2 does have some fat burning properties, just gives me boners in the middle of the night:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> 16" is bigger than most guys on here I think:thumbup1: And I've heard MT2 does have some fat burning properties, just gives me boners in the middle of the night:lol:


Lol oh deary at least i won't get the boners in the ,middle of the night phew lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon ppl sorry not been around for a few days had some $hite to sort out Grr...
> 
> Journal will be up and running hopefully by tonight. Measured biceps and they are 16 inches - is that good???
> 
> I need a b/f a sensible one of course lol Does MT2 loose you weight Hmm im thinking i really need to get some, but can't seem to get hold of any on net grr.
> 
> Ok apart from the ramble how is everyone's training going, GB i hope your eye is betteror are you enjoying wearing that patch hehe
> 
> Ramble over lol


Betty, the lin I used is stored on my home computer, but I can PM it to you tonight, (no source posting) or ask WRT as he got his from the same place.

I am no longer wearing the eyepatch, as my eye is better...but I've still got it in my bag, for bored moments like at lunch, when I can go freakk everyone in the canteen out.

Looking forward to reading your journal and 16" is fricking AMAZING! Mine are 13". Need some of the mass on my calves to move to my arms. :lol:

Ian your comment made me laugh, but I need to spread the rep.

Hi ho! The plankton are calling me.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey boys and girls!

Good luck Ry

Hey Betty - I'm gonna go and measure my biceps now - but yours looked great in your pics - you are going to be solid (in the nicest way!) I was really impressed. Looking forward to having a look at your journal when you get it up and running!


----------



## Bettyboo

16" that is tensed but not after a arms session, just at home, or do you measure them when not tensed??? Will measure the other body bits later. Hehe good luck with the plankton GB Aarrrgh shiver me timbers matey!


----------



## WRT

Well mine are only 17.5" tensed:mellow:


----------



## IanStu

mine are 16.5 tensed...so betty, 16 is amazing for a little girly...

I've never measured mine when they r pumped after a session in the gym...but I'm guessing around 21 :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh dear mine are only 13.5 inches - Betty is an animal :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im just a heffer... im baking iced buns and chocolate cake for the kids - pure torture for me! Anyone want to fight over the bowl and the spoon haha its cadburys chocolate!


----------



## Big Gunz

Just realised I'm a bronze so just dropped by to say hello. betty you have pretty big arms.


----------



## Bettyboo

I know ridiculoulsy silly i wish my legs were bigger too acutally i wish all of me was more muscley.. oh well I guess no one is ever happy with how they look


----------



## ManOnAMission

Not checked in here for a while but no surprise to see betty showing off again, from her bum cheeks to her boobs, now her big arms :laugh:.....betty you're worst then cecil (and that takes some going)...but your better to look at so keep it coming :thumbup1: !


----------



## IanStu

Pectoral said:


> Not checked in here for a while but no surprise to see betty showing off again, from her bum cheeks to her boobs, now her big arms :laugh:.....betty you're worst then cecil (and that takes some going)...but your better to look at so keep it coming :thumbup1: !


OMG were's the bug :scared:


----------



## Dsahna

hello people


----------



## ManOnAMission

IanStu said:


> OMG were's the bug :scared:


Just finished its second cycle of animal m-stak and look what happened?!


----------



## Bettyboo

haha hello Pect Dan and Ian, busy in here this evening.. well the chocolate marble cake went down well with the kids! No i didnt have any but my mouth was watering


----------



## M_at

Now I'm depressed. Betty has way bigger arms than me


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok my journal is up and running, was not sure as to put my diet and suppliments that I take also...what do you think??


----------



## M_at

Put as much as you can - especialy arm workouts


----------



## stevep1941

just thought i'd bore everyone by letting u all know that i've had 100 posts

wohooo


----------



## Bettyboo

lol I like cable extensions and preacher curls they are not on my work out thing, but it pumps your biceps and I sometimes do a few to get my arms pumped hehe, ok I do a lot like (cable extensions) 1 x 10 5 plates 1 x 10 4 plates and so on pyramid it back. I also like doing cable extensions cause it shows your lats nicely when arms are extended - ok im a sick bunny lol Preacher curls 1x10 reps 3 plates 1x 10 reps 2 plates 1 x 10 reps 1 plates then pyramid it back. I sometimes go down the gym on a rest day and do it.


----------



## IanStu

stevep1941 said:


> just thought i'd bore everyone by letting u all know that i've had 100 posts
> 
> wohooo


Congratulations :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> lol I like cable extensions and preacher curls they are not on my work out thing, but it pumps your biceps and I sometimes do a few to get my arms pumped hehe, ok I do a lot like (cable extensions) 1 x 10 5 plates 1 x 10 4 plates and so on pyramid it back. I also like doing cable extensions cause it shows your lats nicely when arms are extended - ok im a sick bunny lol Preacher curls 1x10 reps 3 plates 1x 10 reps 2 plates 1 x 10 reps 1 plates then pyramid it back. I sometimes go down the gym on a rest day and do it.


well done on getting journal up Bets, just off to look at it now.

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Ian, how is your back doing these days?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hi Ian, how is your back doing these days?


its on the mend thanks...just gotta be careful with it and should be OK in about another week...fingers crossed


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok am i jsut being thick, I cant get the link to work on mu signature thingy... how do I post the link to my jornal as my signature... please help much appreciated x


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Ok am i jsut being thick, I cant get the link to work on mu signature thingy... how do I post the link to my jornal as my signature... please help much appreciated x


sorry betty you cant until you're silver....


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok there is a pic of my arms on my pofile i just took it - dont laugh


----------



## solidcecil

hello anybody there?


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah me is here, how is you cecil?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hello anybody there?


Evening Solidcecil. How you bud?


----------



## solidcecil

hey yeah im good thanks.

what you been upto?


----------



## Bettyboo

Training and making chocolate cake for the kids, and getting more PB's and measuring my growth... oh yeah i started my journal too hehe nothing exciting really... what you been up too???

Hello Howieeee how is you ?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey yeah im good thanks.
> 
> what you been upto?


Good. Enjoying the sun. You?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Training and making chocolate cake for the kids, and getting more PB's and measuring my growth... oh yeah i started my journal too hehe nothing exciting really... what you been up too???
> 
> Hello Howieeee how is you ?


Hey Betty.. I'm good, You?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good hun. You been up to much?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah im good hun. You been up to much?


Good. Not much enjoying the sun really.. You/


----------



## Bettyboo

Na been to the gym, did legs yesterday so im aching. Did arms today, and had a jab in the **** so its aching even more haha other than that im good hit a few pb's


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm anyone around??/


----------



## Dsahna

You on gear bets?


----------



## Bettyboo

nope i was wondering what size i would be if i was lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

bettyboo with roid rage....now that I would LOVE to see!


----------



## M_at

Joy - just about to nod off in bed and I get called to fix something at work. Mumble mumble mumble.

Now bright eyed fully awake and god knows when I'll get to sleep.


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> bettyboo with roid rage....now that I would LOVE to see!


Moi with roid rage never hahaa


----------



## Bettyboo

ill b awake til silly o clock grr


----------



## ryoken

hello everyone!

well my 4 hour interview went well -- so well i got interviewed for two jobs, either as a coach driver wich is what i applied for or as a fully skilled mechanic for the coaches wich is what i ussaully do before being made redundant from my last position as coach mechanic!

will find out wich position i have next week wednesday or thursday so alls good, thanks to everyone who wished me luck:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> well my 4 hour interview went well -- so well i got interviewed for two jobs, either as a coach driver wich is what i applied for or as a fully skilled mechanic for the coaches wich is what i ussaully do before being made redundant from my last position as coach mechanic!
> 
> will find out wich position i have next week wednesday or thursday so alls good, thanks to everyone who wished me luck:thumb:


good luck, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Spriggen

Good luck man


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> good luck, fingers crossed for you


thanks Tara!

wow your arm is big, infact thats bigger then most the guys down the gym i go to lol!

How you doing, see your still staying up late then?


----------



## ryoken

Spriggen said:


> Good luck man


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> thanks Tara!
> 
> wow your arm is big, infact thats bigger then most the guys down the gym i go to lol!
> 
> How you doing, see your still staying up late then?


I just had the munchies had a couple of scrambled eggs. I don't sleep very well.

lol my arms are bigger than some guys down your gym pmsl, they are not training hard enough then haha It would be nice if I could get a bit more ripped


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> I just had the munchies had a couple of scrambled eggs. I don't sleep very well.
> 
> lol my arms are bigger than some guys down your gym pmsl, they are not training hard enough then haha It would be nice if I could get a bit more ripped


I know that feeling im on a ripping mission myself and its hard going but then im not the best at dieting tbh as i love food and had to stop the eph and clen over a 2 weeks back as i got drug tested for my new job so have been using T4 since wich tbh is working a fair bit better then the stims and without the dreaded insomnia too:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> I know that feeling im on a ripping mission myself and its hard going but then im not the best at dieting tbh as i love food and had to stop the eph and clen over a 2 weeks back as i got drug tested for my new job so have been using T4 since wich tbh is working a fair bit better then the stims and without the dreaded insomnia too:thumb:


I stopped using eph, I was not getting on with it tbh. I am using thermabol now and seem to be getting on with that far better. I can't sleep normally though, and I take them in the morning before I train x3 so i thought they would have worn out by about 10pm.

oh well i am upping the cardio so hopefully that will help. I am growing muscle wise though and stomach is getting leaner thank god!


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> I stopped using eph, I was not getting on with it tbh. I am using thermabol now and seem to be getting on with that far better. I can't sleep normally though, and I take them in the morning before I train x3 so i thought they would have worn out by about 10pm.
> 
> oh well i am upping the cardio so hopefully that will help. I am growing muscle wise though and stomach is getting leaner thank god!


yeah eph is either a love it or hate it type thing i rekon and i get on with it for a week tops and then its nasty after that too much paranoa for me tbh and clen just gives me violent shakes and paranoa too lol!

i have upped cardio too wich has definatly helped but its just the stomach thats taking its time for me tbh, once thats gone im happy and will strive to keep lean too hopefully!

im off to bed as got to be up early as its the missis lie-in day tommorrow so its goodnight form me and dont stay up too late:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha good night sleep well!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning ladies and gents anyone training today?


----------



## Jem

Woohoo morning anyone about !!!


----------



## Dsahna

Me:thumbup1:hows meg?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning dan & jem, im going swimming in a bit omg my legs are still hurting from two days ago lol


----------



## Dsahna

Morning bets:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Morning Dan and Betty I have not been about - been so busy in my hire car .....OMG it's soooo nice I just keep finding excuses to go out and drive - I did 100 miles yesterday ....it only had 40 miles on the clock when I got it !


----------



## Dsahna

I need a car:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

I need a man and a car lol


----------



## Jem

pmsl I have everything my heart desires including lots of weight loss ......pow life is great ...I love everyone !!! xxx


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:nice 1

:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol Where am i going wrong grrr....


----------



## Jem

so where is everyone then - this thread is all a bit quiet recently ....where is my future husband ? and Ian ? ....Ry - whom I am still not speaking to ? oh and I'm not supposed to be your pal either as I recall now Dan ......sh!t I forgot


----------



## Jem

Ihave had my shower of sh!t for the moment ....so getting some sunshine now ...how long it will last I dont know but I feel fookin fantastic all of my clothes are now too big, I have 2 new cars and I am going on hols in 3 weeks .....WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> so where is everyone then - this thread is all a bit quiet recently ....where is my future husband ? and Ian ? ....Ry - whom I am still not speaking to ? oh and I'm not supposed to be your pal either as I recall now Dan ......sh!t I forgot


you dont have to talk Jem, take a leaf out of your own book and stick with action over words -- its more enjoyable that way:tongue:

good morning everyone!


----------



## Dsahna

Too late mate youve aknowledged that you love everyone(me too:thumb: )


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy ryo


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> so where is everyone then - this thread is all a bit quiet recently ....where is my future husband ? and Ian ? ....Ry - whom I am still not speaking to ? oh and I'm not supposed to be your pal either as I recall now Dan ......sh!t I forgot


Lol who is ur future hubby?

I just attract numb nuts who think the idea of a FB is the in thing to do, like nooo i don't think so! I'm soo old fashioned when it comes to men grrr


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol who is ur future hubby?
> 
> *I just attract numb nuts* who think the idea of a FB is the in thing to do, like nooo i don't think so! I'm soo old fashioned when it comes to men grrr


well thats bloody charming that is, fancy making that statement:lol:


----------



## IanStu

So Jem seems happy...it wont last I'm sure of it...after a few of my posts I'm sure she'll be throwing a rope over the nearest beam...

Oh yeah frogot to say...morning swamp creatures


----------



## Dsahna

Morning swamp king


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you dont have to talk Jem, take a leaf out of your own book and stick with action over words -- its more enjoyable that way:tongue:
> 
> good morning everyone!


Huh :confused1: which actions ?????

Not getting any wubs :confused1:

Me - wubs for me :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Huh :confused1: which actions ?????
> 
> Not getting any wubs :confused1:
> 
> Me - wubs for me :confused1:


you wub attention seeker you:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning swamp king


Morning big fella....did you do your biceps yesterday as there is no mention of it in your thread.

And Ry...good news about your interviews....well done mate


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Too late mate youve aknowledged that you love everyone(me too:thumb: )


oh yeah ok then I love everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you wub attention seeker you:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> So Jem seems happy...it wont last I'm sure of it...after a few of my posts I'm sure she'll be throwing a rope over the nearest beam...
> 
> Oh yeah frogot to say...morning swamp creatures


nothing can upset me today ....well unless I crash the car ....touch wood


----------



## IanStu

good to hear...enjoy it while it lasts...the motto which is emblazened on our family crest is..Joy is fleeting, but misery last forever....so think on


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> well thats bloody charming that is, fancy making that statement:lol:


Lol well its true, im sad i have been single for 2 1/2 years lol

Jem how come you have two new cars, like thats just being greedy lol

is it friday love day today???


----------



## Dsahna

Ill get it up ian mate,not a full session due to bad asthma(****)due to hayfever,dust and paint fumes.but managed to do some at least:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol well its true, im sad i have been single for 2 1/2 years lol
> 
> Jem how come you have two new cars, like thats just being greedy lol
> 
> is it friday love day today???


Nothing wrong with being single though ...enjoy it while it lasts baby coz once you are saddled up, you have to keep riding ....

One is hire car and one is my real new car which they still have not assessed the damage on !!

I actually have 4 cars outside the house at the moment because in addition to those lovely babies there is the people carrier as well as my old Golf which I have still not got rid of....the neighbours are not very happy with me ... :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Ill get it up ian mate,not a full session due to bad asthma(****)due to hayfever,dust and paint fumes.but managed to do some at least:thumb:


I hate it when that happens, i have pretty bad asthma and sometimes it gets set off at the most inconveniant moments such working out and some one walks past coated in linx deodrant or something and thats the end of my session as it gives me pretty harsh attacks:cursing:

i always puff like mad on my inhalor 20 mins before the gym now and find that helps rather then wait till i get a attack


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Ill get it up ian mate,not a full session due to bad asthma(****)due to hayfever,dust and paint fumes.but managed to do some at least:thumb:


I have been a bit wheezy in the last two days but managed without meds. Hayfever is a mare, next door have a habbit of cutting their grass first thing in the morning grrr makes me very sneezy :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ill get it up ian mate,not a full session due to bad asthma(****)due to hayfever,dust and paint fumes.but managed to do some at least:thumb:


where you doing your lifting mate in a freshly painted dusty barn, that stores hay?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Nothing wrong with being single though ...enjoy it while it lasts baby coz *once you are saddled up, you have to keep riding ....*
> 
> One is hire car and one is my real new car which they still have not assessed the damage on !!
> 
> I actually have 4 cars outside the house at the moment because in addition to those lovely babies there is the people carrier as well as my old Golf which I have still not got rid of....the neighbours are not very happy with me ... :thumb:


well i can assure you the riding always gets better when your saddled on me as i am the master of the ponies:lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well i can assure you the riding always gets better when your saddled on me as i am the master of the ponies:lol:


hmm there I go just leaving the barn door wide open for you again...... :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> hmm there I go just leaving the barn door wide open for you again...... :lol:


I love it when you talk dirty:lol: :lol:

i wouldnt of refered to it as the barn door though at least i hope its not that size:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol im a painter ian,affects me more in the hayfever season mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Oih i love riding, got all the kit not ben for a while, i used to have four horses!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I love it when you talk dirty:lol: :lol:
> 
> i wouldnt of refered to it as the barn door though at least i hope its not that size:confused1:


pmsl not any more baby :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Gainer said:


> Any one heard from cecil for a while!? he's gone missing!


he couldnt handle the fact Jem chose the better man so is now sat in the corner of a dark room listening to "aint no sunshine when shes gone":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Any one heard from cecil for a while!? he's gone missing!


Hi Gainer.....no its bad news I'm afraid....HE'S GOT A JOB....it's been a shock to us all!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl not any more baby :lol:


You called me baby ohh im in love when can i move in???


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> he couldnt handle the fact Jem chose the better man so is now sat in the corner of a dark room listening to "aint no sunshine when shes gone":lol: :lol: :lol:


you forgot to add...whilst touching himself inapropriately!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> you forgot to add...whilst touching himself inapropriately!


lmfao :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Morning peeps, how are we all?


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Morning peeps, how are we all?


Im good mate you??


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Morning peeps, how are we all?


Morning sexy....thought you had some part time work...why aint you doing it?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Tom how is you


----------



## WRT

Yeah i'm good thanks guys and girls. Ian I don't start til next week but then will be getting paid! :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

Ello all


----------



## Howe

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Bettyboo

A quick hello, i gotta go get children from school!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I have been a bit wheezy in the last two days but managed without meds. Hayfever is a mare, next door have a habbit of cutting their grass first thing in the morning grrr makes me very sneezy :cursing:





Bettyboo said:


> A quick hello, i gotta go get children from school!


Hello,hello

I dont know why you say goodbye i say hellooooooo


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> A quick hello, i gotta go get children from school!


Hey Betty... You ok?


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Hey Betty... You ok?


Yeah i good lol on bus going to get children from school , isnt technology fabulous. Whoohoo. How are you? :bounce:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah i good lol on bus going to get children from school , isnt technology fabulous. Whoohoo. How are you? :bounce:


Good  amazing what can be done now! Yeah Good thanks.


----------



## Howe

Anyone about?


----------



## Rickski

Hi all off to work again boooooo.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi im around, what do you do for work ricksi?


----------



## Rickski

Repped all who I could, have a good night.


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> Hi im around, what do you do for work ricksi?


Casino work at the minute hun :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> Hi all off to work again boooooo.


Bye mate.


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Anyone about?


Im still about but im busy starting full on war with a load of travelers that live round the corner from me:cursing:

one of there 8 year old little sh1ts decided to kick my 4 year old so yep i clipped the git round the ear as i wont have it at all so he give me a load of mouth and damn what a dirt mouth too, anyway marched said kid round to his mobile home to be met with a rather irate irrationall [email protected] giving me all the usaull threats like they try to do, i just laughed at them and told them to keep there sh1t up there end as they aint welcome down by me!

then the cheeky buggers called the police on me :cursing:

police didnt say much just said they will have a word but ffs i hate travelers --- scum of the earth:cursing:


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> Im still about but im busy starting full on war with a load of travelers that live round the corner from me:cursing:
> 
> one of there 8 year old little sh1ts decided to kick my 4 year old so yep i clipped the git round the ear as i wont have it at all so he give me a load of mouth and damn what a dirt mouth too, anyway marched said kid round to his mobile home to be met with a rather irate irrationall [email protected] giving me all the usaull threats like they try to do, i just laughed at them and told them to keep there sh1t up there end as they aint welcome down by me!
> 
> then the cheeky buggers called the police on me :cursing:
> 
> police didnt say much just said they will have a word but ffs i hate travelers --- scum of the earth:cursing:


B*stards. :cursing:

I know someone who took a bulldozer to travellers on his land, soon got rid of them! (Mind you they were on private land)


----------



## WRT

Howiieee said:


> B*stards. :cursing:
> 
> I know someone who took a bulldozer to travellers on his land, soon got rid of them! (Mind you they were on private land)


lmfao:lol: :lol: what's with this politically correct "traveller" sh*t, it's gypsy or gyppo scum!


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> B*stards. :cursing:
> 
> I know someone who took a bulldozer to travellers on his land, soon got rid of them! (Mind you they were on private land)


lol my neighbour 2 doors down is a bit nutty and rekons next time there out he may make a caravan demolition video lmao:lol: :lol:


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> lol my neighbour 2 doors down is a bit nutty and rekons next time there out he may make a caravan demolition video lmao:lol: :lol:


True! :lol:



WRT said:


> lmfao:lol: :lol: what's with this politically correct "traveller" sh*t, it's gypsy or gyppo scum!


lol! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol gypo's they call them down my way lol


----------



## ryoken

the only shoking part was they rang the police lol as i was half expecting an angry mob to knock on my door, should have seen the look on my face when i opened the door ready for something to kick off only to be met by two police officers asking if i had been making threats towards the travelers (gypo's, scum,gypsies,pike's lowlife,unwashed pieces of crap,)


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Im still about but im busy starting full on war with a load of travelers that live round the corner from me:cursing:
> 
> one of there 8 year old little sh1ts decided to kick my 4 year old so yep i clipped the git round the ear as i wont have it at all so he give me a load of mouth and damn what a dirt mouth too, anyway marched said kid round to his mobile home to be met with a rather irate irrationall [email protected] giving me all the usaull threats like they try to do, i just laughed at them and told them to keep there sh1t up there end as they aint welcome down by me!
> 
> then the cheeky buggers called the police on me :cursing:
> 
> police didnt say much just said they will have a word but ffs i hate travelers --- scum of the earth:cursing:


Ahh the tranquil beauty of the New Forest....makes me yearn to be there!


----------



## Dsahna

Having a break from the astronomy bud:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Having a break from the astronomy bud:thumb:


LOL yeah...wore me out...think I'll stick to lifting heavy things!


----------



## Howe

Evening all..


----------



## Dsahna

Hello howzer


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello howzer


You alright mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Sound howz,you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Im soo bored grr


----------



## Dsahna

Need a partner tara,but with 16in guns youll scare all the boys away:thumb:


----------



## Jem

evening just popped in to say hello - off to a birthday party so just deciding what to wear ....


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Need a partner tara,but with 16in guns youll scare all the boys away:thumb:


Mine are 11.5" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Sound howz,you?


Yeahh good!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> evening just popped in to say hello - off to a birthday party so just deciding what to wear ....


Wear a thong and nipple tassles Jem, dare ya:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Need a partner tara,but with 16in guns youll scare all the boys away:thumb:


I know im scary anyway, without having stupid sized arms grrr :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Mine are 11.5" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Youre petite though jem:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> evening just popped in to say hello - off to a birthday party so just deciding what to wear ....


Nice little black dress???


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Youre petite though jem:wink:


Hehe yeah you are very petite, im a blady heffer im not little - though i wish i was


----------



## Dsahna

You dont bets


----------



## M_at

Evening ladies - just back from the gym and feeling great  Everyone else?

And where is Cecil - surely he's home by now!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello mat mat.........e


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> You dont bets


Hmm its not helping being big, maybe i should try small???


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> Evening ladies - just back from the gym and feeling great  Everyone else?
> 
> And where is Cecil - surely he's home by now!


Evening Matt.


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> Evening ladies - just back from the gym and feeling great  Everyone else?
> 
> And where is Cecil - surely he's home by now!


He's asleep in my bed after i've just f*cked him senseless:lol:


----------



## M_at

How was he? I've heard he's a lazy lover and just lays there like a sack of spuds. :lol:

--Journal whore moment--

Oh and all of you get in my journal to see the PBs 

--End of whoring--


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> How was he? I've heard he's a lazy lover and just lays there like a sack of spuds. :lol:
> 
> --Journal whore moment--
> 
> Oh and all of you get in my journal to see the PBs
> 
> --End of whoring--


where is your journal...I cant find it, whats it called...


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> where is your journal...I cant find it, whats it called...


--whore mode active--

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-6.html

--whore mode deactivated--

:laugh: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Grrr i have a bad stomach its sore and i have a constant achey pain in my left side ouch


----------



## M_at

A stitch? Are you well hydrated?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah think i strained it yesterday whilst training, it only started this afternoon..


----------



## Rickski

Morning All.


----------



## IanStu

Morning primordial soup creatures....Saturday..so why am I up so early..been up since 6, couldnt sleep for some reason...anyone got any plans today...I havent...bit of shopping I spose and general p!ssing around...weather is crap here


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning people! How are you all today? I'm, surprise, surprise at work, but I'm feeling pretty damn awesome today.

Fell off the diet wagon in spectacular fashion while out last night and managed to put away 1/2 L of red wine...


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! How are you all today? I'm, surprise, surprise at work, but I'm feeling pretty damn awesome today.
> 
> Fell off the diet wagon in spectacular fashion while out last night and managed to put away *1/2 L of red wine.*..


Its basically grape juice so can be considered a health drink, I'm sure thats true :whistling:


----------



## M_at

1/2l is nothing - that's just two glasses! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people on my way out with the kids going on a train ride to Dawlish Warren, hmm taking the dog aswell oh what joyous joys haha


----------



## Jem

Morning - a family adventure sounds good though I am not convinced re public transport - I am always the unwilling victim so far as that is concerned ....you know for tramps, pervs, louts etc etc ....


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! How are you all today? I'm, surprise, surprise at work, but I'm feeling pretty damn awesome today.
> 
> Fell off the diet wagon in spectacular fashion while out last night and managed to put away 1/2 L of red wine...


as long as you enjoyed it & really, really wanted it - then it was worth it ! x


----------



## Howe

Morning all!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning everyone!!

It's the weekend! Woohoo! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

know it ...and the sun is shining ....and I am on Tiffany website and Links of London looking at jewellery - somebody stop me !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> know it ...and the sun is shining ....and I am on Tiffany website and Links of London looking at jewellery - *somebody stop me !*


----------



## Jem

nobody did ....I could do without spending being as I am going on hols ....I have no control over purchasing ...diet yes, gym yes, spending no ..big fat no ...


----------



## badger

morning lady. long time no speak. Just nipping in while getting ready to go to a wedding this after so all booted and suited, feels like i'm back in court. lol, hows you ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> nobody did ....I could do without spending being as I am going on hols ....I have no control over purchasing ...diet yes, gym yes, spending no ..big fat no ...


See diet used to be my downfall (ignoring last nights drunken debauchery) but now it's spending. Amazing how much stuff you can want. Like bikinis for instance. Had to get my flatmate to physically haul me out a shop yesterday and as I'm bigger than him I really felt for the gym

Random thought. Betty, awesome guns, how tall are you and what is your neck measurement?


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> morning lady. long time no speak. Just nipping in while getting ready to go to a wedding this after so all booted and suited, feels like i'm back in court. lol, hows you ?


hmm hate weddings pmsl - typical geezer re court ....

I am at wedding reception tonight ....hate them ...driving as well so even worse ....apart from that ...life is great - cannot complain at all !!! :beer: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> See diet used to be my downfall (ignoring last nights drunken debauchery) but now it's spending. Amazing how much stuff you can want. Like bikinis for instance. Had to get my flatmate to physically haul me out a shop yesterday and as I'm bigger than him I really felt for the gym
> 
> Random thought. Betty, awesome guns, how tall are you and what is your neck measurement?


Lys ...tell me about it

I had a bikini delivered this morning ....black and white halterneck jobby with ooooh tell you what - will find the pic and post it up ....not me in it ...from ebay ...

I can buy everything and anything at the moment ......

Neck in relation to arms ???? Mine is ....12.3 and 11 inches respectively - pathetic .. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Here they are - arent they cute ?

and this 'Killah' monokini


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> hmm hate weddings pmsl - typical geezer re court ....
> 
> I am at wedding reception tonight ....hate them ...driving as well so even worse ....apart from that ...life is great - cannot complain at all !!! :beer: :bounce: :beer:


Nice one not be long for your hol's now will it, don't mind weddings persay but it's a catholic one so i know it's gonna go on and on and on. other thing is it's a big family so guaranteed summats gonna kick off at some point, ha ha should be funny it usually is. I'm drinking but can't go daft cos i'm up 1st thing in morning to have engine out of car and put a new clutch in cos it's b*ggered.

Glad all's good in Jem world, take care i'll catch up wi u soon.


----------



## WRT

12.3 inch neck? Tiny! Mine are 18.5 and 17.5


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Nice one not be long for your hol's now will it, don't mind weddings persay but it's a catholic one so i know it's gonna go on and on and on. other thing is it's a big family so guaranteed summats gonna kick off at some point, ha ha should be funny it usually is. I'm drinking but can't go daft cos i'm up 1st thing in morning to have engine out of car and put a new clutch in cos it's b*ggered.
> 
> Glad all's good in Jem world, take care i'll catch up wi u soon.


Oh Im catholic and if one thing is guaranteed it is a wedding night fight ....that's best part xx


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> 12.3 inch neck? Tiny! Mine are 18.5 and 17.5


OMG I am not a freak though am I - it looks quite normal I think - I mean it's quite long but not freakishly small....so it should be about an inch bigger than your neck then ?

Betty - do you have a 17 inch neck then ????


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm its 15.5 inches, when i buy shirts for work i usually get 16 inch mens shirts cause womens are just nowhere near fit my arms and neck . im 5 8" tall btw waist is 29.5 .


----------



## Bettyboo

Jeez im such a heffer - why can't i be normal, I think i must frighten guys off b4 they even speak to me lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Jeez im such a heffer - why can't i be normal, I think i must frighten guys off b4 they even speak to me lol


You don't frighten me


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> You don't frighten me


Haha such a charmer, thanks :smile:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Jeez im such a heffer - why can't i be normal, I think i must frighten guys off b4 they even speak to me lol


You're not a heifer Betty - we all want big muscles & small waists - you have that already - !!!


----------



## YoungGun

Ladies, how do waist sizes compare to dress sizes?

What is like a 28 inch waist in a dress size, is there a way to work it out:confused1:


----------



## Jem

YoungGun said:


> Ladies, how do waist sizes compare to dress sizes?
> 
> What is like a 28 inch waist in a dress size, is there a way to work it out:confused1:


Have not got a clue babes - I dont think you can buy a dress based on waist size alone ...because you have bahoobies to take into account as well darling !!


----------



## YoungGun

Jem said:


> Have not got a clue babes - I dont think you can buy a dress based on waist size alone ...because you have bahoobies to take into account as well darling !!


 Oh right cheers, i have no idea why this came into my head.

Btw i don't wear dresses:lol:

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

YoungGun said:


> Oh right cheers, i have no idea why this came into my head.
> 
> Btw i don't wear dresses:lol:
> 
> :whistling:


we believe you :whistling: :thumb: :whistling: random boy !


----------



## ryoken

morning all!

Tara you are not a heffer -- i think your stunning:thumbup1:

Jem - if those are the bikini's your wearing i want to see the holiday pics when you get back:bounce:

YoungGun its ok to admit to wearing dresses i do every day:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> morning all!
> 
> Tara you are not a heffer -- i think your stunning:thumbup1:
> 
> Jem - if those are the bikini's your wearing i want to see the holiday pics when you get back:bounce:
> 
> YoungGun its ok to admit to wearing dresses i do every day:thumbup1:


perhaps.......


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello howz and jem and everyone:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> perhaps.......


what do you mean perhaps?????

i was going to come down and sit with you and then go through the pictures and you can tell me all about how nice your holiday was:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hello spidey how is my little alnwick sugar pie


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all.


afternoon mate:thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Hello howz and jem and everyone:thumb:


hiya mate hows you??


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> what do you mean perhaps?????
> 
> i was going to come down and sit with you and then go through the pictures and you can tell me all about how nice your holiday was:thumbup1:


Oh ok then ....all of the sights ...camels, pyramids, .....


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> hello spidey how is my little alnwick sugar pie


:wink:good babe,hows yersel


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh ok then ....all of the sights ...camels, pyramids,*Me naked* .....


wahoo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

actually i do like camels


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :wink:good babe,hows yersel


canny aye pet !


----------



## Dsahna

Hello ryo pal,im great mate,and you


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello howz and jem and everyone:thumb:


Afternoon Dsahna how you bud?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> wahoo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> actually i do like camels


pmsl - everyone edits me !

I bet you like camels esp their toes ...


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> afternoon mate:thumb:


how you mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon Dsahna how you bud?


Good mate,i can breathe today:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Hello ryo pal,im great mate,and you


yeah im good, got day off training today and need it lol, decided to do tri's yesterday but your way off doing them with about 8-10 sets off close grip bench and damn there smashed!!

nothing heavy though as bench is my weakest point, max lift was 100kg for 6 reps!


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Good mate,i can breathe today:thumb:


lol Good :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> yeah im good, got day off training today and need it lol, decided to do tri's yesterday but your way off doing them with about 8-10 sets off close grip bench and damn there smashed!!
> 
> nothing heavy though as bench is my weakest point, max lift was 100kg for 6 reps!


Thats the way to train tris mate,total respect:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

whatever ...stop talking about training ...get in my journal if you wanna see some serious sh!t hot training ..otherwise fok off and cry over your bottles of creatine & babycham

b!tch ..this is the bronze thread ....


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Thats the way to train tris mate,total respect:thumbup1:


well all the respect goes to you i rekon as without seeing you do them in your journal i wouldnt have even tried it and damn it was so intense if it wasnt for the fact i had my training partner pushing me i would have stopped on the 5th set lol!

wich reminds me i will go look at everyones journals in a bit and coment! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well all the respect goes to you i rekon as without seeing you do them in your journal i wouldnt have even tried it and damn it was so intense if it wasnt for the fact i had my training partner pushing me i would have stopped on the 5th set lol!
> 
> wich reminds me i will go look at everyones journals in a bit and coment! :thumbup1:


pffft have you EVER been in my journal ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem that bikini is gorgeous! Great now I now I'll be heading to the shopping centre as soon as I finish work.



Bettyboo said:


> hmm its 15.5 inches, when i buy shirts for work i usually get 16 inch mens shirts cause womens are just nowhere near fit my arms and neck . im 5 8" tall btw waist is 29.5 .


For ideal BB proportions, your neck, upper arm and calf should all be the same measurement.

So I have 13" arms and 13" neck...but 16" calves :cursing:

Betty I am 5ft8 too. Not sure how big my waist it. Think when I take pics tomorrow I'll do some measuring. 29.5" is a good waist size. Remember it's all about proportions. Ratio between waist and hips should be 0.7. So your waist is 70% size of hips.

Even with 13" arms I struggle to buy tops that fit...as it's summer I'm rocking the vest look!


----------



## Dsahna

Lol,jem ive been in your journal.............before.ok mate ill check it out just for you


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> well all the respect goes to you i rekon as without seeing you do them in your journal i wouldnt have even tried it and damn it was so intense if it wasnt for the fact i had my training partner pushing me i would have stopped on the 5th set lol!
> 
> wich reminds me i will go look at everyones journals in a bit and coment! :thumbup1:


  cheers ryo,pleased you started them bud,they work wonders


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pffft have you EVER been in my journal ?


i have just commented now so :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem that bikini is gorgeous! Great now I now I'll be heading to the shopping centre as soon as I finish work.
> 
> it looks better on the armless model at the moment ....just tried it on and it's so cute, just not avec moi in it :laugh::laugh: we all have our issues before you start girl..so no comments !
> 
> For ideal BB proportions, your neck, upper arm and calf should all be the same measurement.
> 
> So I have 13" arms and 13" neck...but 16" calves :cursing:
> 
> *Me 11, 12.3 and 14.5 * :confused1: * yes I have shrunk ...calves were 16 before *
> 
> Betty I am 5ft8 too. Not sure how big my waist it. Think when I take pics tomorrow I'll do some measuring. 29.5" is a good waist size. Remember it's all about proportions. Ratio between waist and hips should be 0.7. So your waist is 70% size of hips.
> 
> *where do you measure this from ?*
> 
> Even with 13" arms I struggle to buy tops that fit...as it's summer I'm rocking the vest look!


* me also and I dont struggle unfortunately *


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> morning all!
> 
> Tara you are not a heffer -- i think your stunning:thumbup1:
> 
> Jem - if those are the bikini's your wearing i want to see the holiday pics when you get back:bounce:
> 
> YoungGun its ok to admit tou wearing dresses i do every day:thumbup1:


Bless ya for that comment! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, waist is the narrowest point on your torso, bout an inch above the belly button, hips are across the hip bone, where it flares out.


----------



## WRT

I only have 17" calves, bastardos!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> I only have 17" calves, bastardos!


me too damn it they were 18 before i started shifting the fat 3 months back:cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon boys and girls.....Ry what happened with the gypos...was there a war!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Afternoon boys and girls.....Ry what happened with the gypos...was there a war!


 nope the mother of the kid came round and appoligised for both the kids and the fathers actions and asked me ever so nicely not to retaliate as after the father called the police he is now worried that may of upset me enough to do some thing to there property!

i just told her in future to keep her kids away from my house as its clear to me if they wont act on his behavour then i would put the little sh1t over my knee lmao!

she agreed and we left it at that so hopefully i wont here no more of it as she seemed pretty cool tbh, and she was a looker too -- if it hadnt been for the fact she looked as though she hadnt bathed for about a month i may of offered her a solution to the problem in the way of bending over and taking it in the dirt box:lol:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Afternoon boys and girls.....Ry what happened with the gypos...was there a war!


Afternoon Ian.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> nope the mother of the kid came round and appoligised for both the kids and the fathers actions and asked me ever so nicely not to retaliate as after the father called the police he is now worried that may of upset me enough to do some thing to there property!
> 
> i just told her in future to keep her kids away from my house as its clear to me if they wont act on his behavour then i would put the little sh1t over my knee lmao!
> 
> she agreed and we left it at that so hopefully i wont here no more of it as she seemed pretty cool tbh, and *she was a looker too* -- if it hadnt been for the fact she looked as though she hadnt bathed for about a month i may of offered her a solution to the problem in the way of *bending over and taking it in the dirt box* :lol:


I like your thinking...alot of problems could be solved that way...glad it all resolved itself...could have turned nasty.



Howiieee said:


> Afternoon Ian.


Hi Howsa...you up to much today


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I like your thinking...alot of problems could be solved that way...glad it all resolved itself...could have turned nasty.


yeah there used to be a few nasty lots round here but most of them are pretty tame now and behave!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> I like your thinking...alot of problems could be solved that way...glad it all resolved itself...could have turned nasty.
> 
> Hi Howsa...you up to much today


No :thumbdown: . You?

Glad got problem solved with the gypo's Ryoken with out to much hassle.


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> No :thumbdown: . You?
> 
> Glad got problem solved with the gypo's Ryoken with out to much hassle.


well mate just been out shopping with wife....went to Next sale OMG...no one told me there would be people there...I'm not crazy about people....I felt like a refugee in some sort of holding camp ready to be deported..horendous experience...people kept pushing and shoving me...I managed to claw my way to an exit and fell out onto the street...heart pounding, sweating and Hyperventilating...god I hate shopping


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> No :thumbdown: . You?
> 
> Glad got problem solved with the gypo's Ryoken with out to much hassle.


cheers mate!

i aint doing nowt today either as im sore as fcuk from yesterdays workout but looking forward to legs tommorrow:thumb:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> well mate just been out shopping with wife....went to Next sale OMG...no one told me there would be people there...I'm not crazy about people....I felt like a refugee in some sort of holding camp ready to be deported..horendous experience...people kept pushing and shoving me...I managed to claw my way to an exit and fell out onto the street...heart pounding, sweating and Hyperventilating...god I hate shopping


I'm with you on the shopping front, especially sales. :cool2: . I hoped u pushed them back! :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> i aint doing nowt today either as im sore as fcuk from yesterdays workout but looking forward to legs tommorrow:thumb:


Still think the bulldozer option should be considered if their are any further prbolems :thumbup1: .

Sweet, I'm curretnly watching Rambo III. Any rambo fans?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> I'm with you on the shopping front, especially sales. :cool2: . I hoped u pushed them back! :thumbup1:


yeah mate did alot of elbowing...and glaring at people in a menacing way....and all there was there was all the crap they couldnt sell at normal prices...don't what the fuss is about!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> yeah mate did alot of elbowing...and glaring at people in a menacing way....and all there was there was all the crap they couldnt sell at normal prices...don't what the fuss is about!


 :thumb: . Yeah people love cheap crap though!


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Still think the bulldozer option should be considered if their are any further prbolems :thumbup1: .
> 
> Sweet, I'm curretnly watching Rambo III. Any rambo fans?


i would love to do the bulldozer option lol as they are on private land anyway so might think about it:whistling: :whistling:

i like rambo!



IanStu said:


> yeah mate did alot of elbowing...and glaring at people in a menacing way....and all there was there was all the crap they couldnt sell at normal prices...don't what the fuss is about!


aint that the trueth

they put a lower price on a piece of crap that isnt even worth half the price its up for even in the sale and garenteed my wife will buy it cause its got a yellow fvcking sales label on it:lol:


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> i would love to do the bulldozer option lol as they are on private land anyway so might think about it:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> i like rambo!


Defiantly get it on video! It'll soon get rid of the f**kers. They guy i know who did had plenty fire wood for the winter & the guy forks bomb-fire was impressive! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i would love to do the bulldozer option lol as they are on private land anyway so might think about it:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> i like rambo!
> 
> aint that the trueth
> 
> they put a lower price on a piece of crap that isnt even worth half the price its up for even in the sale and garenteed my wife will buy it cause its got a yellow fvcking sales label on it:lol:


yup same here...she bought a bag full of stuff...got home and has decided she doesnt like any of it...so tomorrow its going back...I've made it clear I wont be going with her...she has so many clothes...I've turned a spare bedroom into a walk in wardrobe...and its stuffed with clothes...so now she uses my wardrobe and the boys wardrobes for her overspill and still buys more stuff...but when we go anywhere she says she's got nothing to wear....women ehh


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> morning all!
> 
> Tara you are not a heffer -- i think your stunning:thumbup1:
> 
> Jem - if those are the bikini's your wearing i want to see the holiday pics when you get back:bounce:
> 
> YoungGun its ok to admit to wearing dresses i do every day:thumbup1:


Aaw thanks put big smile on me face!


----------



## WRT

There was a bunch of gyppos who moved into a car park near where I live, and a bunch of crazy skinheads smashed the **** out of the caravans with sledgehammers and drove a van through half of them, smash all the windows through then petrol bombed the lot, think that taught the lazy, scrounging ****s a lesson:lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yup same here...she bought a bag full of stuff...got home and has decided she doesnt like any of it...so tomorrow its going back...I've made it clear I wont be going with her...she has so many clothes...I've turned a spare bedroom into a walk in wardrobe...and its stuffed with clothes...so now she uses my wardrobe and the boys wardrobes for her overspill and still buys more stuff...but when we go anywhere she says she's got nothing to wear....women ehh


aaahhhh i hate that mines the same all i get is "i havent got any nice clothes" yet she has loads and shoes too damn it, when we moved i put her shoes into black bin bags and i had 8 full bags with most of the shoes never worn once:lol:

yet she will still buy more and say she hasnt got any, last week she paid 120 quid for some boots and i havent seen them out of the box once yet ffs


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Aaw thanks put big smile on me face!


good cause i ment it too i do think your stunning and if it wasnt for the fact im already married i would be asking you out for a drink for definate:thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

WRT said:


> There was a bunch of gyppos who moved into a car park near where I live, and a bunch of crazy skinheads smashed the **** out of the caravans with sledgehammers and drove a van through half of them, smash all the windows through then petrol bombed the lot, think that taught the lazy, scrounging ****s a lesson:lol:


Brillant! :laugh:

I actually think the guy only damage one caravan and police came told him to stop be for he injured someone. Dam police!

A farmer near me decided he'd blocked them in on his bit land with a massive log and trailer.


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> There was a bunch of gyppos who moved into a car park near where I live, and a bunch of crazy skinheads smashed the **** out of the caravans with sledgehammers and drove a van through half of them, smash all the windows through then petrol bombed the lot, think that taught the lazy, scrounging ****s a lesson:lol:


Sounds like a fairly good solution...hopefully it'll catch on!



ryoken said:


> aaahhhh i hate that mines the same all i get is "i havent got any nice clothes" yet she has loads and shoes too damn it, when we moved i put her shoes into black bin bags and i had 8 full bags with most of the shoes never worn once:lol:
> 
> yet she will still buy more and say she hasnt got any, last week she paid 120 quid for some boots and i havent seen them out of the box once yet ffs


Nightmare mate....sounds like we're all in the same boat!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> There was a bunch of gyppos who moved into a car park near where I live, and a bunch of crazy skinheads smashed the **** out of the caravans with sledgehammers and drove a van through half of them, smash all the windows through then petrol bombed the lot, think that taught the lazy, scrounging ****s a lesson:lol:


lmao - my neighbour rekons hes gonna try putting dead fish in the vents first before any drastic action lol but even thats gonna make me chuckle:lol:


----------



## Rickski

Well done Ryoken nice to see a man look after his castle reps to you bro.


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Well done Ryoken nice to see a man look after his castle reps to you bro.


cheers Ricks hows you??


----------



## Rickski

Cool mate just got up after my night shift and trying to control my 16 month old daughter she has a destructive streak and is in to everything but i wouldn't change her lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem that bikini is gorgeous! Great now I now I'll be heading to the shopping centre as soon as I finish work.
> 
> For ideal BB proportions, your neck, upper arm and calf should all be the same measurement.
> 
> So I have 13" arms and 13" neck...but 16" calves :cursing:
> 
> Betty I am 5ft8 too. Not sure how big my waist it. Think when I take pics tomorrow I'll do some measuring. 29.5" is a good waist size. Remember it's all about proportions. Ratio between waist and hips should be 0.7. So your waist is 70% size of hips.
> 
> Even with 13" arms I struggle to buy tops that fit...as it's summer I'm rocking the vest look!


Think my calces are 18 inches or there abouts. I have long way to go.


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Cool mate just got up after my night shift and trying to control my 16 month old daughter she has a destructive streak and is in to everything but i wouldn't change her lol


lol i know that feeling my youngest son is 16 months old and hes into biting everything including his 3 year old sister and 4 year old brother:lol:

but im the same wouldnt change them for the world


----------



## robisco11

im back from my holiday

you need cry no more, especially you RY!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> im back from my holiday
> 
> you need cry no more, especially you RY!


welcome back mate  Have good holiday?


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> im back from my holiday
> 
> you need cry no more, especially you RY!


lol i have been miserable and upset since you went but now you back everythings seems better:thumb:

did you have a good holiday mate??


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> welcome back mate  Have good holiday?


hey, yeh it was a nice little break. Glad to be back tho tbh, im not one for too much sun and heat. Gimme rain anyday


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im back from my holiday
> 
> you need cry no more, especially you RY!


why especialy RY...why not especialy Ian...I'm a sensitive delicate little thing you know..easily wounded....


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> why especialy RY...why not especialy Ian...I'm a sensitive delicate little thing you know..easily wounded....


i was going to send you a PM, a nice little message because i know and you know, your the main man :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i was going to send you a PM, a nice little message because i know and you know, your the main man :thumbup1:


Ahhh...now I feel better....and I agree about the sun and heat...I'm useless in it


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> why especialy RY...why not especialy Ian...I'm a sensitive delicate little thing you know..easily wounded....


he knows i have emotional issues so was trying to stop me having a bitch fit:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> he knows i have emotional issues so was trying to stop me having a bitch fit:thumbup1:


got it in one pal!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> he knows i have emotional issues so was trying to stop me having a bitch fit:thumbup1:


yes I see, he was hoping to placate you with kind words....oh I meant to ask you Ry...is your hideous facial deformity that you had a few weeks back completly gone or has it flared up again...grotesquely


----------



## Spriggen

Heyy everyone


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> hey, yeh it was a nice little break. Glad to be back tho tbh, im not one for too much sun and heat. Gimme rain anyday


Good stuff.


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Heyy everyone


Afternoon mate, how r you today


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Heyy everyone


alrite pal! how you doing/?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes I see, he was hoping to placate you with kind words....oh I meant to ask you Ry...is your hideous facial deformity that you had a few weeks back completly gone or has it flared up again...grotesquely


lmao nope its gone completly now and doesnt seem to be coming back, i have got another appointment now for a weeks time wich is for an scan on my glands of the affected side and then the appointment with the consultant is on the 16th of september!


----------



## Howe

Spriggen said:


> Heyy everyone


Afternoon mate. you ok?


----------



## Big Gunz

Hey guys


----------



## ryoken

Spriggen said:


> Heyy everyone


afternoon:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Big Gunz said:


> Hey guys


afternoon mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Big Gunz said:


> Hey guys


Afternoon


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Big Gunz 

And yeahh im good man, how you doin? Iv been out handin CV's out, woo! mentally draining like haha


----------



## Howe

Spriggen said:


> Hey Big Gunz
> 
> And yeahh im good man, how you doin? Iv been out handin CV's out, woo! mentally draining like haha


Good. Yeah i'm good


----------



## solidcecil

hey kids hows we?

ent been around in a little while


----------



## Big Gunz

Spriggen said:


> Hey Big Gunz
> 
> And yeahh im good man, how you doin? Iv been out handin CV's out, woo! mentally draining like haha


I'm looking for a job too! Finished uni for the summer so need to be working, cant be sat on my **** all day otherwise my mam and dad will kill me :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Big Gunz said:


> Hey guys


hi mate..you look just like Dorian Yates...small world eh


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey kids hows we?
> 
> ent been around in a little while


Aftenoon Solidcecil! Good you?

Where you been?


----------



## robisco11

Big Gunz said:


> I'm looking for a job too! Finished uni for the summer so need to be working, cant be sat on my **** all day otherwise my mam and dad will kill me :lol:


same here

so far im alive though, so far so good :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey kids hows we?
> 
> ent been around in a little while


bugger me backwards...were u been...I was planning a search party


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Aftenoon Solidcecil! Good you?
> 
> Where you been?


cool yeah im alright cheers.

sorry just been working and had me mind on other things.

anyone miss me much?

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> *bugger me backwards*...were u been...I was planning a search party


*ok!* :thumb:

*
*

*
*and sorry just been elsewere includining work


----------



## Big Gunz

IanStu said:


> hi mate..you look just like Dorian Yates...small world eh


I am Dorian Yates reincarnated


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> anyone miss me much?
> 
> :thumbup1:


No not realy...but your name rings a bell...just trying to place it


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah im alright cheers.
> 
> sorry just been working and had me mind on other things.
> 
> anyone miss me much?
> 
> :thumbup1:


Good.

Not really no :cool2: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Big Gunz said:


> I am Dorian Yates reincarnated


didnt know he was dead.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Big Gunz said:


> I'm looking for a job too! Finished uni for the summer so need to be working, cant be sat on my **** all day otherwise my mam and dad will kill me :lol:


Yeah I'v sat on my ass too long now, so started tryin a bit harder to look for work. I need the money! :cursing: haha


----------



## Big Gunz

IanStu said:


> didnt know he was dead.... :lol: :lol:


:laugh:



Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'v sat on my ass too long now, so started tryin a bit harder to look for work. I need the money! :cursing: haha


Yeah same here mate, ive got alot of money in my bank buts its all going theres nothing to replace it! Theres no jobs going though!


----------



## Spriggen

Big Gunz said:


> Yeah same here mate, ive got alot of money in my bank buts its all going theres nothing to replace it! Theres no jobs going though!


Yeah there's not a lot going. But I'v used up all that I had in my bank  Bad times


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm dawlish warren was boring. Now waiting for train to go home. Kids are driving me mad and its only day one of the hols grr. Whats everyone else up to antthing interesting?


----------



## Jem

woohoo what have I missed ???


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> hmm dawlish warren was boring. Now waiting for train to go home. Kids are driving me mad and its only day one of the hols grr. Whats everyone else up to antthing interesting?


  Not much really.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> woohoo what have I missed ???


Hi Jem...Cecil turned up then vanished again...very odd!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hi Jem...Cecil turned up then vanished again...very odd!


OMG ....he was here and did not answer my PM ....well, well - I think he is playing away from home Ian - we seriously need to sit the boy down for a talk about the birds, bees and messing folk about :whistling:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hi Jem...Cecil turned up then vanished again...very odd!


Think he was upset no one missed him!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMG ....he was here and did not answer my PM ....well, well - I think he is playing away from home Ian - we seriously need to sit the boy down for a talk about the birds, bees and messing folk about :whistling:


Yup I'm gonna put him across my lap when I see him...he's a bad boy!



Howiieee said:


> Think he was upset no one missed him!


Well all we do is talk about him...so he should get some clues from that!


----------



## Jem

yep no-one talks about me when I am not here ....unless everyone is PMing each other in sheer misery ...ah that must be it .....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yep no-one talks about me when I am not here ....unless everyone is PMing each other in sheer misery ...ah that must be it .....


join the club...when I log on its a desperate trawl through the threads searching in vain for my name....never find it though...out of site out of mind!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> join the club...when I log on its a desperate trawl through the threads searching in vain for my name....never find it though...out of site out of mind!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you have no shame Ian - wont let me rep you - gotta spread the lovin baby :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

im back sorry just had a shave, de-haired my chest and balls and had a shower.


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> im back sorry just had a shave, de-haired my chest and balls and had a shower.


Very nice... pics?


----------



## Jem

glad to hear it now come here ...


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> im back sorry just had a shave, de-haired my chest and balls and had a shower.


wow...too much info....still least you're nice and smooth....expecting anyone to get the benefit later!


----------



## solidcecil

lovley, would do ems but im going out in a bit so would have to be real quick! :wub:

and yeah will pm them over tom! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> wow...too much info....still least you're nice and smooth....expecting anyone to get the benefit later!


well im going out into town with a girl, but wait for it!...... her brothers coming aswel :laugh:


----------



## Jem

He's ok - he is just a bit over protective ...


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> well im going out into town with a girl, but wait for it!...... her brothers coming aswel :laugh:


oh well...nice threesome...get some advice from pelayo in silver thread...he did exactly that last night!


----------



## Dezw

solidcecil said:


> well im going out into town with a girl, but wait for it!...... her brothers coming aswel :laugh:


No use, ditch the brother, then get yourself into a nice hotel room with the girl.....


----------



## solidcecil

Dezw said:


> No use, ditch the brother, then get yourself into a nice hotel room with the girl.....


thats the plan stan.

sorry emma i will come up and see you tomorrow:thumb: :bounce: :wub:


----------



## ryoken

cecils back cecils back wahoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

i missed you!

im back too lol after being coaxed down the gym (was ment to be rest day but what the hell) for an almighty leg session wich has left me dead lol:beer:


----------



## robisco11

bronze members= filth...


----------



## solidcecil

cheers ryok, atleast someone missed me! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> bronze members= filth...


theres hardly anyone here who is bronze!


----------



## Bettyboo

lol what have i missed been away a few hours and evdryone is in the gutter hehe, ohjem trains arent that bzd didnt come across any louts most ppl were well behaved. The childfen especially on way home!


----------



## robisco11

new comparison shots on journal you interesting lot!


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> bronze members= filth...


And your point is?

Welcome back. How was the holiday? Training soon?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> new comparison shots on journal you interesting lot!


on my way!!


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> And your point is?
> 
> Welcome back. How was the holiday? Training soon?


hey great holiday thanks..

proper training again tomorrow, did a bit while i was there.

u ok?


----------



## Howe

Right i'm off. Have good evening all.


----------



## solidcecil

i got a change of plans now. we managed to ditch her brother so going for some drinks then going to watch bruno.

if anyone cares :whistling:


----------



## WRT

solidcecil said:


> i got a change of plans now. we managed to ditch her brother so going for some drinks then going to watch bruno.
> 
> if anyone cares :whistling:


I'm coming for a 3some:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

WRT said:


> Can I come? 3some? :thumb:


sure thing sweetcheaks! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> i got a change of plans now. we managed to ditch her brother so going for some drinks then going to watch bruno.
> 
> * if anyone cares * :whistling:


Nope...

Have a good night...hope she gets to see your shaved bits :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening all!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ho Amazon how are you hun??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm ok thanks.

Having a bit of a dramatic weekend but it will make for good gym fuel tomorrow.

How are you? Have you started your journal yet?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yes started journal its up and running at long last, hope its no too big of a drama - are you ok? Hope it was not a anker man upsetting ya, I had drama too in the week grrr all sorted now I think!!


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## Bettyboo

hellloooo howieeeeee lol hows you hun?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> hellloooo howieeeeee lol hows you hun?


Hey Betty  . Good but tired . You?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm ok, a few people close to me have had some bad accidents in the last 24 hours so fingers and toes are crossed for them.

No [email protected] men upsetting me at the moment.

I hope you're drama stays sorted - I'll have to go and peek in your journal.


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm ok, a few people close to me have had some bad accidents in the last 24 hours so fingers and toes are crossed for them.
> 
> No [email protected] men upsetting me at the moment.
> 
> I hope you're drama stays sorted - I'll have to go and peek in your journal.


Christ hope they are ok hun, fingers crossed too for them.

I think mine is sorted shall see in nextfew weeks if it is.

lol don't laugh at me journal thingy lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Betty you are a power house , I think I'll really enjoy reading it, why would I laugh?


----------



## M_at

Evening ladies. Back home from buying a suit and some shirts - seem to have transitionned to buying darker shirts now I fit slimmer fit ones


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

OOhh I love a man in a suit - any pics?


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol power house hehee I like that... thanks glad its ok .


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh a man in a suit with a box of Milk Tray... lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

It's going to be a good one I can tell!

I'm going to start a new one I think when I get to Uni - so I have between now and then to sort myself out. The Uni has a super duper gym with some kick @ss equipment and is only £27.50 a year! I cannot wait - then I think I'll start some proper strength training.


----------



## M_at

No milk tray - did stop by the Cadbury's factory outlet but left empty handed coz I is a good boy.

3 shirts though, and a pair of shorts that fit rather than 2 sizes too large held up with a belt


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It's going to be a good one I can tell!
> 
> I'm going to start a new one I think when I get to Uni - so I have between now and then to sort myself out. The Uni has a super duper gym with some kick @ss equipment and is only £27.50 a year! I cannot wait - then I think I'll start some proper strength training.


Sounds like ur gonna have fun there! Are you looking forward to september?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I am looking forward to going - am a bit worried about money as I have been in full time work since I was 16 and am scared of losing my monthly paycheque, but where there's a will there's a way 

I've had a really [email protected] training year so far but the new start should kick me up the bum, plus the likes of you, Jem, Baby yoyo and GB are all doing too well for my liking - I don't want to get left too far behind


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> No milk tray - did stop by the Cadbury's factory outlet but left empty handed coz I is a good boy.
> 
> 3 shirts though, and a pair of shorts that fit rather than 2 sizes too large held up with a belt


Why two sizes too big???


----------



## Bettyboo

I know what you mean about the paycheque thing - will be without it for the first time (been working since i was 16 too 31 now) from 3 weeks time, I might end up getting some part time work though. Its gonna be well tough oh well. ( i will have to claim dole first time I have ever done it crikes)


----------



## M_at

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> OOhh I love a man in a suit - any pics?


You could possibly have had one of me wearing the suit jacket and **** but my shorts 

There'll be plenty of pics of me in the suit once my Sister's wedding has been done


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Why two sizes too big???


Because that's how much I've lost around the waist 

I didn't want to buy any new clothes until I was at a size I was happy with and I think I'm not going to get much smaller than where I am now.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm going to be working part time too, fingers crossed will just back to my old ways and camp out in the gym to keep me away from shops/bars/clubs. It's funny though as whenever I have been short of money I realise how much stuff I bought before that I really didn't need. (I am currently e-baying most of it)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

M_at said:


> You could possibly have had one of me wearing the suit jacket and **** but my shorts
> 
> There'll be plenty of pics of me in the suit once my Sister's wedding has been done


I shall hold you to that! :bounce:


----------



## Howe

Whats everyone upto?


----------



## Dsahna

Relaxing howz


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmm wtching tv, gonna have an early night me thinks, kids worn me out today.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Relaxing howz


Cool


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hmmm wtching tv, gonna have an early night me thinks, kids worn me out today.


What you watching? Can't find anything decent on.


----------



## Bettyboo

lol casulty


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> lol casulty


lol not really my sort thing!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm there is not much else on, paying for a blady tv licence for that sort of ****!!


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm there is not much else on, paying for a blady tv licence for that sort of ****!!


yeah their really nothing on tonight!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good film on The Guardian with Bruce Wilis in it. BBC1, no adverts whoohoo


----------



## robisco11

morning, how is everyone?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> morning, how is everyone?


Morning Rob...Sorta OK here...was planning to go to gym this morning to do some cardio but woke up with sore throat and a bit of fever so gonna stop in bed and play with myself...what you up to?


----------



## Howe

Morning all


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning Rob...Sorta OK here...was planning to go to gym this morning to do some cardio but woke up with sore throat and a bit of fever so gonna stop in bed and *play with myself*...what you up to?


delightful!

im off to the gym at 11 for back. Had a week off heavy training, no squatting, deadlifting or B. pressing, so im ready for a good' un today!

diet was maintained over my holiday though so thats one good thing even if training wasnt at its best.


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> morning, how is everyone?


Good thanks you?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> delightful!
> 
> im off to the gym at 11 for back. Had a week off heavy training, no squatting, deadlifting or B. pressing, so im ready for a good' un today!
> 
> diet was maintained over my holiday though so thats one good thing even if training wasnt at its best.


Bet you'll feel the pain tomorrow if you've been off for a week..



Howiieee said:


> Good thanks you?


Morning Howza...you got any big plans...please dont say "eating and maths" like yesterday:confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It's going to be a good one I can tell!
> 
> I'm going to start a new one I think when I get to Uni - so I have between now and then to sort myself out. The Uni has a super duper gym with some kick @ss equipment and is only £27.50 a year! I cannot wait - then I think I'll start some proper strength training.


Excellent! Check out the Uni sports clubs. When I was in Edinburgh there were complementary training programmes at the Uni gym if you did things like rugby/rowing etc.

Try not to go mad in joining clubs.

Also re the all of us ladies doing far to well in training. Twaddle! You can do handstands...and have a very cute derriere. I'd love mine to be that smal.

Let's just all appreciate we have our strong points.

:bounce:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Bet you'll feel the pain tomorrow if you've been off for a week..
> 
> Morning Howza...you got any big plans...please dont say "eating and maths" like yesterday:confused1:


Not really no  . You?

Hope feel better mate.


----------



## ryoken

what a great day, i have just spent the past half hour shampooing puke out of my lounge carpet after my daughter decides to projectile vomit everywhere:cursing:

god damn it shes got to see a doc tommorrow as no lie she pukes nearly once a week so she either got stomach complications or just a week stomach i rekon poor litlle mite!

how is everyone?


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> what a great day, i have just spent the past half hour shampooing puke out of my lounge carpet after my daughter decides to projectile vomit everywhere:cursing:
> 
> god damn it shes got to see a doc tommorrow as no lie she pukes nearly once a week so she either got stomach complications or just a week stomach i rekon poor litlle mite!
> 
> how is everyone?


Lol wooden flooring is the way forward with kids - so much easier when they decide to untimely puke everywhere lol

On a more serious noe, I hope that she is feeling better and gets well soon


----------



## Gym Bunny

ryoken said:


> what a great day, i have just spent the past half hour shampooing puke out of my lounge carpet after my daughter decides to projectile vomit everywhere:cursing:
> 
> god damn it shes got to see a doc tommorrow as no lie she pukes nearly once a week so she either got stomach complications or just a week stomach i rekon poor litlle mite!
> 
> how is everyone?


Poor mite. What is she eating? Maybe she is just allergic to something, a special treat perhaps, that she gets on a Sunday?

My brother as a child used to be allergic to angel delight. So we were not allowed it either. He grew out of it, but still.


----------



## Dsahna

Morning all


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning dan how is you hello to howeeee GB and everyone else too. Im going to mount edcombe today on a boat whoohoo with the kids ooh soo exciting im about to loose control and I just cant help it lala . Will be doing alot of walking.


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol wooden flooring is the way forward with kids - so much easier when they decide to untimely puke everywhere lol
> 
> On a more serious noe, I hope that she is feeling better and gets well soon


we had laminate flooring in our last place and it is a god send for when accidents happen -- puke,drink spills, etc but my eldest slipped up in his socks and took a nose dive into the floor a couple of times so we went back to carpet lol, regretting it now as its a bugger to clean:thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> Poor mite. What is she eating? Maybe she is just allergic to something, a special treat perhaps, that she gets on a Sunday?
> 
> My brother as a child used to be allergic to angel delight. So we were not allowed it either. He grew out of it, but still.


she has just had the same she has every morning - coco pops for breakfast but she has got a high tempature so may be coming down with something, shes stopped being ill now and has gone to sleep so will see how she goes and get her to the docs in the morning if shes not any better,

just hope its not a stomach bug as then its gonna spread through the other 2 kids,me and the wife


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks im good bets


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Morning all


Morning Dsahna and Betty and Ryoken hope daughter gets better soon


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Morning Dsahna


Okay today mate gagging to get training tomorrow?


----------



## Dsahna

Hope the little one is okay ryo mate.


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Okay today mate gagging to get training tomorrow?


Yeah I'm good. You? Sure am mate!


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Morning Dsahna and Betty and Ryoken hope daughter gets better soon


morning mate and thanks i hope she gets better too lol



Dsahna said:


> Hope the little one is okay ryo mate.


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Jem

god everyone is up early - I just got up after having coffee and brekkie at 6 - went back to bed and thought I was gonna sleep forever ....this is strange for me


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> god everyone is up early - I just got up after having coffee and brekkie at 6 - went back to bed and thought I was gonna sleep forever ....this is strange for me


Morning Jem


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> No milk tray - did stop by the Cadbury's factory outlet but left empty handed coz I is a good boy.
> 
> 3 shirts though, and a pair of shorts that fit rather than 2 sizes too large held up with a belt


Interesting Fact No 1 : My daughter goes to school across the road from Cadbury world in Bournville


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Yeah I'm good. You? Sure am mate!


Keep it heavy mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Relaxing howz


pants  :blink: :scared: :surrender:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> we had laminate flooring in our last place and it is a god send for when accidents happen -- puke,drink spills, etc but my eldest slipped up in his socks and took a nose dive into the floor a couple of times so we went back to carpet lol, regretting it now as its a bugger to clean:thumbup1:
> 
> she has just had the same she has every morning - coco pops for breakfast but she has got a high tempature so may be coming down with something, shes stopped being ill now and has gone to sleep so will see how she goes and get her to the docs in the morning if shes not any better,
> 
> just hope its not a stomach bug as then its gonna spread through the other 2 kids,me and the wife


are you sure your alter ego is not poisoning them :confused1: they always seem to be ill [i recall scarlet fever] & you never are :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Morning Jem


Morning darling


----------



## Dsahna

Pants:eek: :thumb :CALVINS BABY!!


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Morning darling


You ok? :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> are you sure your alter ego is not poisoning them :confused1: they always seem to be ill [i recall scarlet fever] & you never are :whistling:


lol i do get ill but i dont often lol havent been ill for months apart from that gland problem, geuss im just one healthy person with a temple for a body!

anyway be right back got to pop out quick


----------



## Bettyboo

morning Jem hows you?


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Pants :thumb :CALVINS BABY!!


calvin who :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> You ok? :thumb:


* top of the world baby !!!! *



ryoken said:


> lol i do get ill but i dont often lol havent been ill for months apart from that gland problem, geuss im just one healthy person with a temple for a body!
> 
> anyway be right back got to pop out quick *for some more ****nic *





Bettyboo said:


> morning Jem hows you?


Great Bet - how are you - off on another family outing again !!! sounds like fun - I suppose when my kids are here during the hols i should really occupy them with a few day trips .....was looking at tents & camping things :w00t: so not my style [i prefer hotels sweetie :laugh:] but could struggle for a couple of days perhaps - it's quite a romantic idea ....dunno about pitching tents though:confused1:

Oh I am climbing Mount Snowden soon as well sans kids - a work thing !


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> * top of the world baby !!!! *


Good good


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> * top of the world baby !!!! *
> 
> Great Bet - how are you - off on another family outing again !!! sounds like fun - I suppose when my kids are here during the hols i should really occupy them with a few day trips .....was looking at tents & camping things :w00t: so not my style [i prefer hotels sweetie :laugh:] but could struggle for a couple of days perhaps - it's quite a romantic idea ....dunno about pitching tents though:confused1:
> 
> Oh I am climbing Mount Snowden soon as well sans kids - a work thing !


I would love to do mount snowden, another thing to do lol i love camping I have 6 man dome tent and I can put it up on my own in about 15 minutes. Lol hotels what are they. The kids love camping, its good fun! :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Thats right Jem take advantage of me whilst i go out thats charming that is and how did you know what i was popping out for lol:lol:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> I would love to do mount snowden, another thing to do lol i love camping I have 6 man dome tent and I can put it up on my own in about 15 minutes. Lol hotels what are they. The kids love camping, its good fun! :bounce:


still not convinced of that she-ra !



ryoken said:


> Thats right Jem take advantage of me whilst i go out thats charming that is and how did you know what i was popping out for lol:lol:


when i take advantage of a man - they are fully aware of what is happening sweetheart


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> still not convinced of that she-ra !
> 
> when i take advantage of a man - they are fully aware of what is happening sweetheart


im free tonight:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> what a great day, i have just spent the past half hour shampooing puke out of my lounge carpet after my daughter decides to projectile vomit everywhere:cursing:
> 
> god damn it shes got to see a doc tommorrow as no lie she pukes nearly once a week so she either got stomach complications or just a week stomach i rekon poor litlle mite!
> 
> how is everyone?


LOL...the joys of parenthood



Dsahna said:


> Morning all


Morning mate....like the avi...and just a sneaky glimpse of underwear coming into view:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol just a tease eh:lol:

How are you ian,other than being buttugly:thumb:

Hows your back?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Lol just a tease eh:lol:
> 
> How are you ian,other than being buttugly:thumb:
> 
> Hows your back?


Well mate...still buttugly I'm afraid..nowt to be done about that...back feels OK...just slight twinges now and then...but terrified of bending or lifting anything incase it goes again...thought I might go to gym tommorow and go on those machine with the weight stacks (gay..gay...gay)...at least I can do something without having to throw weights around!


----------



## Dsahna

You dont have a training partner either mate?

Joking about the ugly thing bud:lol:

Look at me


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> You dont have a training partner either mate?
> 
> Joking about the ugly thing bud:lol:
> 
> Look at me


No I dont have a training partner....had a couple in the past but they were both unreliable...didnt turn up at arranged times etc...and neither were into like I was...so binned em and now train alone....but I usualy get someone to spot for me when I need it...plenty of guys desperate to be close to me in the hope some of my magic will rub off on em :stuart:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> You dont have a training partner either mate?
> 
> Joking about the ugly thing bud:lol:
> 
> Look at me


I just did! Holy Back Batman. Need to go check out your journal.

How tall are you? How much do you weigh? I know it says "the beast unleashed" in your tag, but didn't realise quite how big you were!


----------



## Dsahna

Gym Bunny said:


> I just did! Holy Back Batman. Need to go check out your journal.
> 
> How tall are you? How much do you weigh? I know it says "the beast unleashed" in your tag, but didn't realise quite how big you were!


Gee thanks bunnyim 5'10 and 242 pounds.

Lol Holy back batman,never heard that one before mate:thumb:

:wink:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I just did! Holy Back Batman. Need to go check out your journal.
> 
> How tall are you? How much do you weigh? I know it says "the beast unleashed" in your tag, *but didn't realise quite how big you were*!


this is something else that you will not hear that often Dan - so make the most of it pet :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

Yep, dsahna is a big lad, he is also 100% natty, like myself.

he will confirm this shortly


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> this is something else that you will not hear that often Dan - so make the most of it pet :thumb:


Youre jelous jem,bunny knows her sizes and knows the beast tag aint referring to my muscles. 

Ps its grew alot since them days jem:wink:


----------



## Dsahna

YoungGun said:


> Yep, dsahna is a big lad, he is also 100% natty, like myself.
> 
> he will confirm this shortly


100% Gospel Truth:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> 100% Gospel Truth:thumb:


Yes it is true....just like I'm juiced upto the eyeballs:wacko:


----------



## YoungGun

IanStu said:


> Yes it is true....just like I'm juiced upto the eyeballs:wacko:


 Why do you take steroids?

Cheater. :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> im free tonight:whistling: :whistling:





IanStu said:


> Yes it is true....just like I'm juiced upto the eyeballs:wacko:


it is certainly true, as true as those Calvin's are the Real McCoy


----------



## IanStu

YoungGun said:


> Why do you take steroids?
> 
> Cheater. :lol:


I'm so ashamed!!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'm so ashamed!!


X2 im ashamed too you bloody roider you:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> X2 im ashamed too you bloody roider you:whistling: :whistling:


hope they dont make me grow male characteristics....like muscles and hair and a penis...I only take em for health purposes


----------



## Dsahna

I TELL YOU....GOSPEL:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> Youre jelous jem,bunny knows her sizes and knows the beast tag aint referring to my muscles.
> 
> Ps its grew alot since them days jem:wink:


 :devil2: :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> hope they dont make me grow male characteristics....like muscles and hair and a penis...I only take em for health purposes


they may make your penis shrink and then make you grow boobs or at least thats my excuse for my small member and brests:whistling:


----------



## Jem

eugh enough talk about willies and stuff already .....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> eugh enough talk about willies and stuff already .....


LOL.....you gone off em


----------



## solidcecil

morning all hows we today?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning all hows we today?


Err its the afternoon...and how did ya evening go...any action?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> morning all hows we today?


Afternoon..  Good, you?

err dam weather. :cursing:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> morning all hows we today?


morning????? wtf :confused1:

have you just got out of bed then????


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> morning????? wtf :confused1:
> 
> have you just got out of bed then????


oh haha :laugh:

yeah just got in from last night


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> oh haha :laugh:
> 
> yeah just got in from last night


ohh what did you get up to then anything good???


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> ohh what did you get up to then anything good???


well went for a few drinks, then went to watch bruno, then some more drinks, then just stayed at hers:bounce:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> well went for a few drinks, then went to watch bruno, then some more drinks, then just stayed at hers:bounce:


hers:confused1:

Jems???

or have you got a missis other then Jem?

sounds like a good night anyway mate:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> hers:confused1:
> 
> Jems???
> 
> or have you got a missis other then Jem?
> 
> sounds like a good night anyway mate:thumb:


lol na jems my weekday girl:thumbup1:

this was the weekend girl:thumbup1:

yeah was alright, feeling it today though


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> lol na jems my weekday girl:thumbup1:
> 
> this was the weekend girl:thumbup1:
> 
> yeah was alright, *feeling it today though*


feeling what?? did she sodimise you with a dildo?? :confused1:

lol only messing glad you had a good night mate:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> feeling what?? *did she sodimise you with a dildo??* :confused1:
> 
> lol only messing glad you had a good night mate:thumbup1:


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

:no: :crying: :crying::no:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well I hope you took precautions.


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

fair play for the come back i owe you reps once im recharged:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> feeling what?? *did she sodimise you with a dildo??* :confused1:
> 
> lol only messing glad you had a good night mate:thumbup1:


dont knock it.....


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> aaahhhh i hate that mines the same all i get is "i havent got any nice clothes" yet she has loads and shoes too damn it, when we moved i put her shoes into black bin bags and i had 8 full bags with most of the shoes never worn once:lol:
> 
> yet she will still buy more and say she hasnt got any, last week she paid 120 quid for some boots and i havent seen them out of the box once yet ffs


erm it's summer :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm it's summer :thumb:


so whats the exuse in winter?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> erm it's summer :thumb:


exactly so its hotter so all you girls need to wear is hot pants and a bikini top:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

well i decided to buy my missis some new boots and shes gonna love them


----------



## solidcecil

very nice i think she will love them mate!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i decided to buy my missis some new boots and shes gonna love them


pmsl....perfect mate....you couldnt have found anything better!!


----------



## Jem

I want the whole outfit !

Right off to do legs with a greco-roman wrestler

xxx


----------



## IanStu

I'm so bored I'm watching Columbo....


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I'm so bored I'm watching Columbo....


Sundays have their own timewarp eh


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Sundays have their own timewarp eh


yeah and I seem to stuck in some sort of endless loop....from which there is no escape...and to top it all I just scoffed a tub of choc chip ice cream...why do diets always turn to crap at weekends...


----------



## Bettyboo

Im watching bambi 2 with thei kids, oh I have cakes and buns in the oven too lol


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yeah and I seem to stuck in some sort of endless loop....from which there is no escape...and to top it all I just scoffed a tub of choc chip ice cream...why do diets always turn to crap at weekends...


Just had a rare meal of chips,egg and bacon.

And a protein shake:wink:.....for the protein


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Im watching bambi 2 with thei kids, oh *I have* cakes and *bun in the oven* too lol


When's it due? :bounce:



Dsahna said:


> Just had a rare meal of *chips,egg and bacon.*
> 
> And a protein shake:wink:.....for the protein


Nothing beats that....didn't know I was hungry till I read that.

And a protein shake for protein...never heard of such a thing :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha didnt need to add that final line did i


----------



## ryoken

well i just had two mr kipling angel slices, a twix, a stick of kinder chocolate and some cheesy puff crisps!

couldnt help it as its cheat day i went on a cuboard raid, it probs wont end there tbh as i have a chicken roast coming later when i visit my mum wahoo:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts

IanStu said:


> I'm so bored I'm watching Columbo....


i used to love that

watch out for him saying "just one thing bothers me...."

:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

afternoon all whats new?


----------



## IanStu

hamsternuts said:


> i used to love that
> 
> watch out for him saying "just one thing bothers me...."
> 
> :thumb:


LOL...yeah I quite like it actualy...but this one wasn't a very good one, and seemed to go on for ever....and he did say that line :thumbup1:



Rickski said:


> afternoon all whats new?


Hi Rick..nowts new :yawn:


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> afternoon all whats new?


Afternoon, now watching I Robot chilling out with the kids can't wat to go to the gym tomorrow


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all


----------



## Dsahna

Hello all


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello all


Afternoon. Been upto much today bud?


----------



## ryoken

I am a meat popsicle


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I am a meat popsicle


that just means you want someone to suck you and that's very rude

and btw I am back from gym and that was a good session and I notice you all ignored the fact that I was off doing it with a wrestler ....


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon. Been upto much today bud?


Okay,hows you?

Nothing today but going out tonight:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> that just means you want someone to suck you and that's very rude
> 
> and btw I am back from gym and that was a good session and I notice you all ignored the fact that I was off doing it with a wrestler ....


you never said that last night:confused1: :confused1:

i was ignoring it yes as it made me fvcking jelous.....................

I have always wanted to do it with a wrestler:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> that just means you want someone to suck you and that's very rude
> 
> and btw I am back from gym and that was a good session and I notice you all ignored the fact that I was off doing it with a wrestler ....


I didnt ignore it Jem...I was too shocked to comment...was he gentle with you?


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Okay,hows you?
> 
> Nothing today but going out tonight:thumb:


Good. Yeah I'm good. Aaa sweet, Have good night mate :thumbup1: . Did maths and biology work most the day, weathers been crap. And not much rest the time, watch abit TV.


----------



## Jem

No he beasted me!!! ....not commenting further on my feelings about this session in a public forum because the people I train with have a habit of popping up on UKM when I least expect it .......

did legs and back ........killer session

He has great form .....


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you never said that last night:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> i was ignoring it yes as it made me fvcking jelous.....................
> 
> I have always wanted to do it with a wrestler:whistling:


 :lol: :lol:well its roman wrestling so he is very lean not a big sweaty wrestler & he is Italian/Greek & Persian :thumb :stop me now please .... :confused1: I am confused about it ...

Doing shoulders with him tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> No he beasted me!!! ....not commenting further on my feelings about this session in a public forum because the people I train with have a habit of popping up on UKM when I least expect it .......
> 
> did legs and back ........killer session
> 
> He has great form .....


 :thumb: :thumb :

I love being beasted! makes me feel great and buggered all at the same time --- of course i am totally refering to training session here:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Good. Yeah I'm good. Aaa sweet, Have good night mate :thumbup1: . Did maths and biology work most the day, weathers been crap. And not much rest the time, watch abit TV.


Mate are you a genius or what


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol:well its roman wrestling so* he is very lean not a big sweaty wrestler *& he is Italian/Greek & Persian :thumb :stop me now please .... :confused1: I am confused about it ...
> 
> Doing shoulders with him tomorrow or tuesday


suddenly i have just lost all interest in said wrestler, you got to be big,sweaty,hairy and alpha to beast me or your just gonna get beasted by me FACT:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> * I love being* beasted! makes me feel great and *buggered* *all* at *the *same *time* --- of course i am totally refering to training session here :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


Yet another hidden request...you gotta just come out and ask...don't be shy!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> suddenly i have just lost all interest in said wrestler, you got to be big,sweaty,hairy and alpha to beast me or your just gonna get beasted by me FACT:lol:


yeah well it does me just fine thanks - no fat just muscle

SLDL have never been so much fun !


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yet another hidden request...you gotta just come out and ask...don't be shy!


reps for that :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Yet another hidden request...you gotta just come out and ask...don't be shy!


oi stop outing my secret code i told you it was for your eyes only damn it:lol:

did i make it that obvious:whistling:



Jem said:


> yeah well it does me just fine thanks - no fat just muscle
> 
> SLDL have never been so much fun !


was he tucked in behind you checking your form by any chance???


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> No he beasted me!!! ...*.not commenting further on my feelings about this session* in a public forum because the people I train with have a habit of popping up on UKM when I least expect it .......
> 
> did legs and back ........killer session
> 
> He has great form .....


That just makes me want to know more...temptress!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> That just makes me want to know more...temptress!


well maybe you do but i dont as my innocent nature just couldnt handle it


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well maybe you do but i dont as my innocent nature just couldnt handle it


you're right...it may be more than we can bear!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> you're right...it may be more than we can bear!


shes gone quite now so i think we should make up our own presumptions of what happened:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> shes gone quite now so i think we should make up our own presumptions of what happened:thumbup1:


Well I'm imagining all sorts....I'm sure wrestling singlets were involved, probaly took place in a pit of oil...thats how I see it anyway


----------



## Jem

he was a complete gent actually - when I bumped my head he brought me a chair !


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Well I'm imagining all sorts....I'm sure wrestling singlets were involved, probaly took place in a pit of oil...thats how I see it anyway


Really??? :confused1:

I must be one fvcked up mofo as i was just picturing jem with said wrestler pumping iron all sweaty and grunting:confused1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Really??? :confused1:
> 
> I must be one fvcked up mofo as i was just picturing jem with said wrestler pumping iron all sweaty and grunting:confused1:


that is what was happening !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> he was a complete gent actually - when I bumped my head he brought me a chair !


What a let down...my imagination was running riot



ryoken said:


> Really??? :confused1:
> 
> I must be one fvcked up mofo as i was just picturing jem with said wrestler pumping iron all sweaty and grunting:confused1:


Pervert


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Mate are you a genius or what


I wish. Just need get good grade this year to get into uni!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> he was a complete gent actually - when I bumped my head he brought me a chair !


well i would have bought you a cold flanel for head,a chair to sit on, a drink of water, a bunch of flowers, a box of chocolates and kissed said bump better so he aint that bloody great:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> that is what was happening !


i knew it would be ---- see im not smutty all the time lol:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i would have bought you a cold flanel for head,a chair to sit on, a drink of water, a bunch of flowers, a box of chocolates and kissed said bump better so he aint that bloody great:lol: :lol: :lol:


I repeat...pervert


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well i would have bought you a cold flanel for head,a chair to sit on, a drink of water, a bunch of flowers, a box of chocolates and kissed said bump better so he aint that bloody great:lol: :lol: :lol:


ok then....all mouth and no action ....we will see


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I repeat...pervert


i do this to anyone that injures themselfs in the gym although for some strange reason one of the powerlifters really didnt appreciate the kiss:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ok then....all mouth and no action ....we will see


His mouths pretty good actualy...or so ya little friend tells me...cec or something I forget


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ok then....all mouth and no action ....we will see


 with that new avy pic of yours it would be all action and no mouth trust me lol -- your looking great jem:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> His mouths pretty good actualy...or so ya little friend tells me...cec or something I forget


how did you know shes named her intimate parts cecil??? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

love the new outfit Jem......sexy little minx


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> how did you know shes named her intimate parts cecil??? :confused1:


Oh thought we all did....dont tell me I'm the only one!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Oh thought we all did....dont tell me I'm the only one!


well i didnt have a clue and to think all this time when she says "im having a good time with cecil" i thought she ment that fella that sometimes posts on here:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i didnt have a clue and to think all this time when she says "im having a good time with cecil" i thought she ment that fella that sometimes posts on here:whistling:


pmsl.....she logged off...must have scared her off...or she could be putting on another outfit to tempt us with....probably the first option


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> pmsl.....she logged off...must have scared her off...or she could be putting on another outfit to tempt us with....probably the first option


she didnt even say goodbye:confused1: :confused1:

i dont think we said anything scary, although i was gonna mention that my missis has ordered me some assless chaps:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> she didnt even say goodbye:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> i dont think we said anything scary, although i was gonna mention that my missis has ordered me some *assless chaps* :lol:


I met a chap once without an ass...he was full of sh!t!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I met a chap once without an ass...he was full of sh!t!


thats it get your coat lol:lol: :lol: :lol:

she pointed some out to me earlier on the net and said i think your would look great in them, i said i rekon you would look great in a gimp suit but im not gonna make you wear one ffs


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thats it get your coat lol:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> she pointed some out to me earlier on the net and said i think your would look great in them, i said i rekon you would look great in a gimp suit but im not gonna make you wear one ffs


well if you get some mate...please..please...dont show us the pics...it could finish me off!

What sort of web site does your wife look at??????


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well if you get some mate...please..please...dont show us the pics...it could finish me off!
> 
> What sort of web site does your wife look at??????


dont go there lol as she was looking at all sorts of sites including men on men!

i said you better not be getting any kicks out of that and if you are you best not be thinking its ever happening:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> dont go there lol as she was looking at all sorts of sites including *men on men*!
> 
> i said you better not be getting any kicks out of that and if you are you best not be thinking its ever happening:lol:


Is such a thing possible...I've heard about it in nursery rymes and stories my gandad used to tell me whilst I was sat on his knee...but I thought it was the stuff of legend...must be a New Forest thing :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Oh forgot to say...sounds like your wife needs a firm hand...looking at such stuff..it'll end in tears mark my words!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Is such a thing possible...I've heard about it in nursery rymes and stories my gandad used to tell me whilst I was sat on his knee...but I thought it was the stuff of legend...must be a New Forest thing :thumbup1:


its all about foresting down here im afraid and if you dont stayed glued to your girls side with a sawn off shot gun in hand then you get dragged into the undergrowth and when you come out your a changed man, its not all bad though as they do use lube:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Oh forgot to say...sounds like your wife needs a firm hand...looking at such stuff..it'll end in tears mark my words!


yeah my tears when she decides to insert a probing finger whilst im asleep or something or worse:confused1:


----------



## ryoken

oh damn got to shoot off im late for my shove-a-penny tournament will catch you later mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

see ya rye...later mate


----------



## M_at

Evening girls. Did I miss much - other than the man on man action?


----------



## Howe

Evening folks.


----------



## stephy

hello!

good weekend everyone?


----------



## WRT

Evening, found out I won't be working next week now so will be skint again:cursing:


----------



## RedKola

Well my weekend has been sh1t, stayed in and watched some movies - (The Constant Gardener, Evan Almighty and Memoirs of a Geisha - if anyone wanted to know...lol) They were ALL good!  Too skint to do anything or go anywhere! :sad:


----------



## stephy

i wont be working much but still get payed 

(sorry to rub it in haha )


----------



## stephy

RedKola said:


> Well my weekend has been sh1t, stayed in and watched some movies - (The Constant Gardener, Evan Almighty and Memoirs of a Geisha - if anyone wanted to know...lol) They were ALL good!  Too skint to do anything or go anywhere! :sad:


 your a hairdresser arent you? im sure ive seen u post pics of hairdos haha

anyways, do u have any tips on doing french plaits??? i CANT do it


----------



## RedKola

stephy said:


> *your a hairdresser arent you?* im sure ive seen u post pics of hairdos haha
> 
> anyways, do u have any tips on doing french plaits??? i CANT do it


Not yet - maybe one day though! :lol:

Yes it's really easy! I find doing 2 french plaits easier than doing one. You get your first section at the fringe area, make your section look like a small triangle, start your plait off normally for the FIRST bit then add a slice of hair from one side (make sure it's smooth) and do the same with the other side. Keep doing this till you get to the bottom. 

Here's a wee video to help!  In the video the girl keeps the fringe out, I usually put it in the braid.


----------



## stephy

i think id probs be able to do it on someone else but on myself its murder, i like how wavy it makes ur hair when uve slept with them in lol


----------



## RedKola

stephy said:


> i think id probs be able to do it on someone else but on myself its murder, i like how wavy it makes ur hair when uve slept with them in lol


I can't do it on myself either! :lol: My arms get too sore! PMSL :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

hey people hows we?

been upto much?


----------



## stephy

RedKola said:


> I can't do it on myself either! :lol: My arms get too sore! PMSL :lol:


 haha! i need to learn, im 21 and still gettin my mum to plait my hair :whistling:


----------



## wes

stephy said:


> i think id probs be able to *do it on someone else* but on myself its murder, i like how wavy it makes ur hair when uve slept with them in lol


I got my hopes up as I read the first part of that post but then you lost me with the wavy hair bit. :confused1:

You can imagine my disappointment when I saw it was a bout french plats. lol

Wishful thinking, I guess.

Oh well :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Howe

I'm off watch top gear.


----------



## M_at

Hola Cecil - how's things?


----------



## Howe

Top gear was pretty good  Anyone else watch it?

Evening Matt


----------



## robisco11

morning people

how is everyone today?


----------



## IanStu

Morning Rob...I'm Ok mate...got this flu thing but its nowt...been at work since 7...feel like I've done a day already...how ru?


----------



## Jem

Morning All!


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning Rob...I'm Ok mate...got this flu thing but its nowt...been at work since 7...feel like I've done a day already...how ru?


bloody hell, early start for you ey? Im not bad thanks mate, not going to be upto much today, gym this afternoon, thats about it!


----------



## IanStu

Morning Jem.....how r u


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> bloody hell, early start for you ey? Im not bad thanks mate, not going to be upto much today, gym this afternoon, thats about it!


Yeah I'm thinking about risking the gym today....just gonna try and gradualy ease back into things....see how it goes


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Morning Jem.....how r u


Great thanks Ian ...but working .....

Hi Rob


----------



## robisco11

Hellllloooo, how you doing?


----------



## Jem

ok bored with work - well actually have not dared to look at emails yet .....shatting myself at the thought of what is there waiting for me !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ok bored with work - well actually have not dared to look at emails yet .....shatting myself at the thought of what is there waiting for me !


man up!! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

done it ...nothing too scary...what's with all the man up business - I dont wanna man up - I am a laydee you know !!!


----------



## robisco11

wasnt that bad was it!?

i dont know why i said 'man up'. Im just blurting crap out!


----------



## Jem

pmsl no not really ...I was just blurting crap back ....what are you up to today then ?

I have an assessor coming to look at my little car shortly ...


----------



## robisco11

im not upto much, just the gym this afternoon. Need my supps today, but the mothers gone out so iv sent her for them  . You training today?


----------



## Bettyboo

morning how is everyone,im off to the gym in a bit whohoo


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> im not upto much, just the gym this afternoon. Need my supps today, but the mothers gone out so iv sent her for them  . You training today?


yep either shoulders and chest or just cardio - not sure which as did back with the roman wrestler yesterday and it hurts ...woohoo result :laugh: so might not be as strong as I should [& I am crap at bench already] .....also need to stretch out the leggies with some cardio as I also did these yesterday and they hurt [lots] ...ouch !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> yep either shoulders and chest or just cardio - not sure which as did back with the roman wrestler yesterday and it hurts ...woohoo result :laugh: so might not be as strong as I should [& I am crap at bench already] .....also need to stretch out the leggies with some cardio as I also did these yesterday and they hurt [lots] ...ouch !


 lmao whos this roman wrestler lol

im doing shoulders today, no cardio for me though!


----------



## Jem

Morning Betty - what are you doing in the gym today then 



robisco11 said:


> lmao whos this roman wrestler lol
> 
> im doing shoulders today, no cardio for me though!


....just someone who asked if they could train with me because their partner is always skiving ...so I said yes ..and it was a good hard session ! I was in charge of legs and he was in charge of back

...I bumped my head like a tw8t after he told me to watch the bar ....one set into the exercise and I forgot all about said bar and nearly knocked myself out....I have a bump on my forehead - it still hurts !

Still got to type up said session in journal ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Morning Betty - what are you doing in the gym today then
> 
> ....just someone who asked if they could train with me because their partner is always skiving ...so I said yes ..and it was a good hard session ! I was in charge of legs and he was in charge of back
> 
> ...I bumped my head like a tw8t after he told me to watch the bar ....one set into the exercise and I forgot all about said bar and nearly knocked myself out....I have a bump on my forehead - it still hurts !
> 
> Still got to type up said session in journal ...


haha

I think you should pretend it never happened, i wont mention it from this point forward, i will save you any further ridicule :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm might do chest and arms dunno any ideas


----------



## WRT

Morning people, god isn't life sh*t I might go jump off the nearest cliff:lol:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Morning people, god isn't life sh*t I might go jump off the nearest cliff:lol:


do you have any cliffs near you?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Morning people, god isn't life sh*t I might go jump off the nearest cliff:lol:


Lol whats up?


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Morning people, god isn't life sh*t I might go jump off the nearest cliff:lol:


just wait for me then cause i wanna jump with you as im to much of a wimp to do it alone:lol:

i just got told im getting no pay at all from job i have at the mo as theres no work and i havent been there long so now all rests on the phone call from the company i done my interview with last week!

morning everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> just wait for me then cause i wanna jump with you as im to much of a wimp to do it alone:lol:
> 
> i just got told im getting no pay at all from job i have at the mo as theres no work and i havent been there long so now all rests on the phone call from the company i done my interview with last week!
> 
> morning everyone


**** that is not good, sorry to hear that


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> **** that is not good, sorry to hear that


cheers Tara, i rekon i done well in my interview and i got the posibility of 2 jobs either driver or mechanic so im pretty confident i will get one of them, just messes me up for bills,food,supps etc

it will all work out though it usaully does :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

When will you hear about the job ?


----------



## Jem

erm hello - no-one has a job or money :confused1: OMG


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm hello - no-one has a job or money :confused1: OMG


I have a job...but no money...havent paid myself for 6 weeks...savings are nearly gone...happy days!


----------



## robisco11

i dont have a job either...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> do you have any cliffs near you?


 the sympathy is touching Ian ....


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> When will you hear about the job ?


Thursday they said they will phone to let me know if i have been sucessfull for either job position so fingers crossed



Jem said:


> erm hello - no-one has a job or money :confused1: OMG


i know its all a load of balls the moment, i hate the way this country is it sucks


----------



## Jem

I do !!! at the moment ....


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> Thursday they said they will phone to let me know if i have been sucessfull for either job position so fingers crossed
> 
> i know its all a load of balls the moment, i hate the way this country is it sucks


I know ...some people even have swimming pools in their back gardens :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Me neither crikes its badaint it, gotta sign on next week first time in 31 years


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> the sympathy is touching Ian ....


yes I've often thought I should offer my services to the Samaritans


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I know ...some people even have swimming pools in their back gardens :whistling:


have you!?!?


----------



## Howe

Morning All


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I know ...some people even have swimming pools in their back gardens :whistling:


lmao its not like its a built in one lol, its only an easy up pool and it wasnt that expensive but it is nice to laze in naked if you fancy it:whistling: :whistling:

on second thoughts i could just go on holiday with you and by the time we get back life will be all sorted:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning howiee hows you?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Morning howiee hows you?


Hey betty. I'm good  you?


----------



## Bettyboo

A bit fed up, going gym in a bit have to drag the kids along with me though grrr


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes I've often thought I should offer my services to the Samaritans


i thought about it once but i knew i would be no good as it would be too tempting for me to shout "JUST JUMP FFS I WANNA MAKE A PROTIEN SHAKE":ban:


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Morning All


morning mate!



Bettyboo said:


> A bit fed up, going gym in a bit have to drag the kids along with me though grrr


Well Tara if you had excepted my marriage proposal i would have been able to drop you off at the gym then take yours and my kids out for the day hence giving you a time for a wicked workout and then you could relax afterwards:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> morning mate!
> 
> Well Tara if you had excepted my marriage proposal i would have been able to drop you off at the gym then take yours and my kids out for the day hence giving you a time for a wicked workout and then you could relax afterwards:lol:


Haha lol bless


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i thought about it once but i knew i would be no good as it would be too tempting for me to shout "JUST JUMP FFS I WANNA MAKE A PROTIEN SHAKE":ban:


pmsl...same here...I try to be sympathetic...but it some how comes out completely the opposite....anyway the pays rubish


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> A bit fed up, going gym in a bit have to drag the kids along with me though grrr


ohh  hope have good workout, sure will!


----------



## IanStu

right folks I gotta go and do some work for a bit...speak later


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> morning mate!


Morning ryoken. You good mate?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> right folks I gotta go and do some work for a bit...speak later


Bye Ian


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right folks I gotta go and do some work for a bit...speak later


see you later mate!



Howiieee said:


> Morning ryoken. You good mate?


im as good as i can be and will be much better if i get a phone call thursday telling me i have my new job, other then that alls well! :thumb:

hows you mate?


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> see you later mate!
> 
> im as good as i can be and will be much better if i get a phone call thursday telling me i have my new job, other then that alls well! :thumb:
> 
> hows you mate?


  Good, hope find job mate! Sure you will..

Yeah i'm good thanks


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lmao its not like its a built in one lol, its only an easy up pool and it wasnt that expensive but it is nice to laze in naked if you fancy it:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> on second thoughts i could just go on holiday with you and by the time we get back life will be all sorted:thumb:


Oh I am disappointed now Ry - I had dreams ......


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh I am disappointed now Ry - I had dreams ......


im sure i dont dissapoint you in all your dreams:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> im sure i dont dissapoint you in all your dreams:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


you are naughty .....but how did you know that ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> you are naughty .....but how did you know that ....


naughty, who me?? :innocent:

we are probably having the same dreams:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> naughty, who me?? :innocent:
> 
> we are probably having the same dreams:whistling:


  :devil2: :blush: :blink:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :devil2: :blush: :blink:


 :tt2: :tt2: :devil2: :devil2: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jem

wubs !!!! well you said you wanted pic of bikini and I provided it ...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> wubs !!!! well you said you wanted pic of bikini and I provided it ...


your looking fab Jem and so are your pics in your journal and yes i did comment to:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

thanks you are just making me blush today - and we are all alone .....OMG !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> thanks you are just making me blush today - *and we are all alone* .....OMG !


I wish we were all alone but its not the same on the internet:lol:

i rekon the others are just watching the thread too thinking lets see what Jem and Ry chat about lol:lol:


----------



## Jem

and you are providing it !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Right im off to the gym at long last, my mam is having the kids so I can go phew. No dramas now lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Right im off to the gym at long last, my mam is having the kids so I can go phew. No dramas now lol


have a good workout Tara:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Right im off to the gym at long last, my mam is having the kids so I can go phew. No dramas now lol


that's a relief betty - you cannot concentrate and get in the zone if the kids are there ....

mine never go with me - they hate it ....they end up playing pool with big sweatmonsters


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> I wish we were all alone but its not the same on the internet:lol:
> 
> i rekon the others are just watching the thread too thinking lets see what Jem and Ry chat about lol:lol:


thats what i was doing!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> thats what i was doing!


Not watching This Morning then Rob ....:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> thats what i was doing!


lmao:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

and my real name is..................................

Not ryoken obviously!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Not watching This Morning then Rob ....:laugh:


Loose women actually.


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> and my real name is..................................
> 
> Not ryoken obviously!


where did that come from :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: I am confuzzled ....what is your real name PM it ....pretty please


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> Loose women actually.


had to be 1 of the 2!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> had to be 1 of the 2!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> where did that come from :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: I am confuzzled ....what is your real name PM it ....pretty please


lol PM sent :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> and my real name is..................................
> 
> Not ryoken obviously!


just back for a sec...but I have to know your real name....its vital


----------



## IanStu

why is it secret...is it something very embarasing


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> why is it secret...is it something very embarasing


pffft yes ...and I bet he fibs and makes up a more 'trendy au courant' name .....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> pffft yes ...and I bet he fibs and makes up a more 'trendy au courant' name .....


LOL...now i'm even more intrigued


----------



## robisco11

come on Ry, spit it out, we've all seen what you look like, im sure your name can be no more embarrasing than your mug.....


----------



## ryoken

i was gonna let it go then but ive decided its much too hideous of a name so i might just stick with Ry for now:lol:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> come on Ry, spit it out, we've all seen what you look like, im sure your name can be no more embarrasing than your mug.....


fpmsl :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i was gonna let it go then but ive decided its much too hideous of a name so i might just stick with Ry for now:lol:


Coward...you'll never get away with it...I'm like a dog with a bone...I'll never let it go..

Anyway I gotta shoot off again..think on Ry....


----------



## Jem

it can Rob ----oh it can ......lovely bloke but his parents obviously did not like him much


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> it can Rob ----oh it can ......lovely bloke but his parents obviously did not like him much


tell........ :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

Hello All


----------



## Guest

Woot


----------



## Bettyboo

I had a fantastic session at the gym, hit 3 x pb's whoohoo happy happy joy joy, and took some pics aswell, well got the guy at the gym to take them. Ill Post them on my profile cause I am thick and dont know how to resize them. x


----------



## Jem

right going to check now then Betty !


----------



## robisco11

hey...just back from the gym, good session, shoulders are dead!!!


----------



## Jem

me too - light cardio though ....tired today ...


----------



## ryoken

i havent been down the gym today, i have been hanging round spamming the forum with my real name ---- marion:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> i havent been down the gym today, i have been hanging round spamming the forum with my real name ---- marion:whistling: :whistling:


is that your real name!?

im very sorry....


----------



## Jem

ha cannot believe you actually admitted it - bless your heart !!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> is that your real name!?
> 
> im very sorry....


it could be if i was born a girl but my real name and this is an honest answer is Ricky:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ha cannot believe you actually admitted it - bless your heart !!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol i could of let that run really but decided to come clean


----------



## robisco11

im speechless......


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol i could of let that run really but decided to come clean


Never been clean yet - why start now ....shame on you Ricky :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Never been clean yet - why start now ....shame on you Ricky :whistling:


I havent showered for 3 weeks if that helps:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> it could be if i was born a girl but my real name and this is an honest answer is Ricky:thumb:


Some things are just to much to bear...I'm gonna need counceling for this one :scared:


----------



## Jem

as long as there are no Bianca's about all is well .....please tell me your children do not have any names shared with those on Eastenders ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> as long as there are no Bianca's about all is well .....please tell me your children do not have any names shared with those on Eastenders ....


my eldest son -- Tyler 4 years old

my daughter -- Jessica 3 years old

my youngest son -- Sam (samuel) 16 months

:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Some things are just to much to bear...I'm gonna need counceling for this one :scared:


you and me both as i thought my name was ryoken till i saw my birth cirtificate last night:blink: :blink:


----------



## Jem

Mine are Kai [boy - 11] and Willow [girl - 8] and they are beautiful


----------



## Howe

Afternoon


----------



## Goose

:bounce:


----------



## Jem

hello goose - long time no see babe

Hey Howie


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon


afternoon mate



Goose said:


> :bounce:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Goose

Hey Jem.

How you been keeping?!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm mine are Danny 8 and Katie 6


----------



## Bettyboo

Can someone check my profile for me and see if my pics have uploaded im on a very slow modem so I am not sure if its worked. Thanks n advance. Tara


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Hey Jem.
> 
> How you been keeping?!


I am great babes - how's you

not coming into your journal, tis testosterone soaked and I dont think the men like my interruption [spam]

xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Can someone check my profile for me and see if my pics have uploaded im on a very slow modem so I am not sure if its worked. Thanks n advance. Tara


oh that's a good one Betty I am loving your work :lol: ! I will have a looky loo - they werent there before though ...

can someone please check my journal for my new pics ...not sure if they uploaded properly as I was not wearing many clothes at the time :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Jem - WOAH

BTW im good

enter my journal


----------



## Bettyboo

Im hopeless with the resizing thing so just put them in my album thingy lol


----------



## Jem

Repped Betty ! deffo visible progress well done - we all know how hard it is to get rid of the dreaded fat and you are really coming on !

Love the high cable curls as well - even my bis look good with those - ask DefDaz - he did them with me and called them my poser curls !!!

Congratulations - credit where it is due !


----------



## robisco11

ewwww

your all on each others journals

dont leave me out!!!!


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Jem - WOAH
> 
> BTW im good
> 
> enter my journal


pmsl - it worked as well ...will have to remember that line next time I actually want someone to look :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:

sure you are due some reps too Goose - sending them right on over !


----------



## Bettyboo

lol thanks jem glad im getting somewhere its hard to tell when you see urself everyday in that scary mirror lol


----------



## ryoken

*In order to make a success of your future you must first conquer your past*

*To conquer your past you must focus on your future*
​


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice quote Ryoken!!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> *In order to make a success of your future you must first conquer your past*
> ​
> 
> 
> *To conquer your past you must focus on your future*
> ​


whatever :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

focus on your soft tool till it becomes hard then focus on your hard tool till it becomes soft:whistling: :whistling:

do appoligise i have been dragged towards spamming at the moment i will endevour to stop


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> focus on your soft tool till it becomes hard then focus on your hard tool till it becomes soft:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> do appoligise i have been dragged towards spamming at the moment i will endevour to stop


this virus - tis worse than swine flu :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

*Focus on me...I am a tool! * :stuart:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> *Focus on me...I am a tool! * :stuart:


hard or soft


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hard or soft


semi


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> *Focus on me...I am a tool! * :stuart:


I refraise my previous statement

*focus on Ian till he becomes hard then focus on him till he becomes soft*


----------



## Dsahna

Evening pals


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Evening pals


Evening mate...how is yourself


----------



## Jem

Hello Daniel - how's spidey


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I refraise my previous statement
> 
> *focus on Ian till he becomes hard then focus on him till he becomes soft*


I like the way your mind works...I think


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Evening pals


evening mate:thumb:



IanStu said:


> I like the way your mind works...I think


lol i thought you would like that:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right gotta feed and water the sproggs lol catch you all laters


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> pmsl - it worked as well ...will have to remember that line next time I actually want someone to look :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> sure you are due some reps too Goose - sending them right on over !


I did look.. at least 3 times


----------



## Dsahna

Fine thanks ian mate:thumb:hows you?

Spideys still going jem,dont know how cos its about 20:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Evening ryo,is your daughter better


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Evening ryo,is your daughter better


yeah shes all fine now and she even ate dinner last night without being ill so must have just had a dodgy moment or somthing!

thanks for asking mate, how you


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> I did look.. at least 3 times


oh that's good then - not as bad as I thought pmsl - then again a semi naked body is a semi naked body .....  :laugh: 



Dsahna said:


> Fine thanks ian mate:thumb:hows you?
> 
> Spideys still going jem,dont know how cos its about 20:lol:


well touch wood ffs - dont put a curse on the poor thing .....OMG I have done it now ....dont blame me if it karks it :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Fine thanks ian mate:thumb:hows you?
> 
> Spideys still going jem,dont know how cos its about 20:lol:


OK mate..sweating like a pig with this flu thing and feel like **** but still went to the gym!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> OK mate..sweating like a pig with this flu thing and feel like **** but still went to the gym!


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

swine flue?????


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> yeah shes all fine now and she even ate dinner last night without being ill so must have just had a dodgy moment or somthing!
> 
> thanks for asking mate, how you


Good news mate. 

Im good,training back tonight so may not be good later:thumb: ha ha


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> OK mate..sweating like a pig with this flu thing and feel like **** but still went to the gym!


OMG:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## M_at

Damn ill gym goers - spreading their filthy swine flu around.

That'll be why I went for a run in the scary out doors today! 3Km and the scenery kept changing - it's nothing like the treadmill 

I even wrote about it in my journal


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> swine flue?????


probably...both my kids have it...as do 100s at there school...its nothing...like a bad cold!


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> oh that's good then - not as bad as I thought pmsl - then again a semi naked body is a semi naked body .....  :laugh:
> 
> well touch wood ffs - dont put a curse on the poor thing .....OMG I have done it now ....dont blame me if it karks it :confused1:


Grrrrr :laugh:



IanStu said:


> OK mate..sweating like a pig with this flu thing and feel like **** but still went to the gym!


Get a journal mate cos i didnt even knew you were training againhows it been bud


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Grrrrr :laugh:
> 
> Get a journal mate cos i didnt even knew you were training againhows it been bud


first day training today mate...took it easy...didnt want to risk any bodyparts droping off...went realy well...kept coughing and sneezing on people but its a sacrifice I'm prepared to take....so pretty chuffed...I will do a journal when I'm up to speed with training


----------



## Dsahna

You swine..

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> You swine..
> 
> :lol:


Oink Oink!


----------



## Bettyboo

lol apparently i was watching bbc1 this morning at6am, and the dr on there said that the government is scare mongering ppl, and its no worse than normal flu - not as bad as avian flu... so im at a lost as what to think..


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> lol apparently i was watching bbc1 this morning at6am, and the dr on there said that the government is scare mongering ppl, and its no worse than normal flu - not as bad as avian flu... so im at a lost as what to think..


it no where near as bad as normal flu...


----------



## skd

Bettyboo said:


> lol apparently i was watching bbc1 this morning at6am, and the dr on there said that the government is scare mongering ppl, and its no worse than normal flu - not as bad as avian flu... so im at a lost as what to think..


completely agree, thats all they ever do, the bstards!


----------



## Bettyboo

They have a habbit of doing that... idoits . Everyone is panicking cause of what they are covering in the media etc


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloo howiee how is you


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Helloo howiee how is you


Hey betty.. i'm good you?


----------



## Bettyboo

I am starting to ache a tiny little bit from training, had a fab work out. Got my pic taken and I actually don't look that bad lol


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> I am starting to ache a tiny little bit from training, had a fab work out. Got my pic taken and I actually don't look that bad lol


Yeah i'm aching to!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Yeah i'm aching to!  You look gorgeous!


Wow thanks for the compliment! :smile:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Wow thanks for the compliment! :smile:


Your welcome.  Doing much this evening?


----------



## Bettyboo

Na well filling out a few forms, trying to chill and surfing the net. Kids are sleeping over at my mams


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Na well filling out a few forms, trying to chill and surfing the net. Kids are sleeping over at my mams


fair enough


----------



## solidcecil

hey kids, hows we?

i feel like sh*t


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey kids, hows we?
> 
> i feel like sh*t


Evening bud. Good thanks. Hope feel better mate.


----------



## RedKola

I'm bored - might go for a shower then watch a DVD...Decisions, decisions!


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Evening bud. Good thanks. Hope feel better mate.


cool, been upto much?

cheers mate


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool, been upto much?
> 
> cheers mate


Back in gym today. and maths 

You?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Redkola and cecil how are ya


----------



## RedKola

Aye no bad BettyBoo! Yourself?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good thanks, glad the weekend has gone, as I can get back in the gym.


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Back in gym today. and maths
> 
> You?


cool yeah my first day back at the gym after a week off and felt real weak!

are you doing a maths course then?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool yeah my first day back at the gym after a week off and felt real weak!
> 
> are you doing a maths course then?


My fisrt back in a month now think! Shoulder held up which i was pleased about. by my strength was shocking!

Well Alevel maths


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> My fisrt back in a month now think! Shoulder held up which i was pleased about. by my strength was shocking!
> 
> Well Alevel maths


cool,strength shocking bad? mine was! :cursing:

and cool good luck with that bro


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> cool,strength shocking bad? mine was! :cursing:
> 
> and cool good luck with that bro


Yeah. i dropped quite bit wait to :cursing: . Although makes me evan more determined.

Thanks mate


----------



## IanStu

Anybody alive..or dead..not fussed!


----------



## Bettyboo

Alive and awake just lol


----------



## RedKola

I'm half dead - does that count? :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

just having a protein shake before bed


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Anybody alive..or dead..not fussed!


 :death:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Alive and awake just lol


Hi bets glad to hear you're alive :thumb:



RedKola said:


> I'm half dead - does that count? :lol:


At this time of night I'll take what I can get can't be too fusy:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> :death:


So thats dead then :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> So thats dead then :confused1:


sorry dead people cant type


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> sorry dead people cant type


quite a few living people seem to have the same problem on this forum


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> quite a few living people seem to have the same problem on this forum


lol yeah you got a point

hows you mate? the back better?


----------



## IanStu

almost yes...just trying to remember to take it easy...although when it doesnt hurt you kind of forget you cant bend over and lift stuff....so treading carefuly at mo..

Hows you....how's the job going?


----------



## ryoken

evening guys:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> evening guys:thumb:


Evening Riiiiiiicccccckkkkkkkyyyyyyy!


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> almost yes...just trying to remember to take it easy...although when it doesnt hurt you kind of forget you cant bend over and lift stuff....so treading carefuly at mo..
> 
> Hows you....how's the job going?


cool,sounds like your on the mend then.

and job is [email protected], just stood in a lift for 11hours a day! going up and down 11floors!


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> cool,sounds like your on the mend then.
> 
> and job is [email protected], just stood in a lift for 11hours a day! going up and down 11floors!


sorry but i have to ask mate how the hell does that work out with protein farts, isnt that like torture :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> cool,sounds like your on the mend then.
> 
> and job is [email protected], just stood in a lift for 11hours a day! going up and down 11floors!


Its a job mate...mine bores me to death...but we got no choice have we...I'm planning a lottery win in the near future


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> sorry but i have to ask mate how the hell does that work out with protein farts, isnt that like torture :confused1:


well its more like a cage then a proper lift, its all mesh so it just wafts away:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

11 hours is a long shift...you must be knackered at the end


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> well its more like a cage then a proper lift, its all mesh so it just wafts away:thumb:


well its good your working again mate:thumb:

im waiting on a phone call this week then hopefully be back working, i hate not working it pains me sooooo much


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> 11 hours is a long shift...you must be knackered at the end


yeah is a bit, i leave my house at 5.50am and get back at 7pm everyday!



ryoken said:


> well its good your working again mate:thumb:
> 
> im waiting on a phone call this week then hopefully be back working, i hate not working it pains me sooooo much


yeah suppose

and cool good luck bro, what jobs that for?


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> yeah is a bit, i leave my house at 5.50am and get back at 7pm everyday!


5:50 - not sure what that looks like! Can't do early starts myself - how long are you travelling?


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> yeah is a bit, i leave my house at 5.50am and get back at 7pm everyday!
> 
> yeah suppose
> 
> and cool good luck bro, what jobs that for?


thats a long day mate i feel for you as i used to work 12 hour shifts and i was fvcked when i got in so training used to go out the window!

well its a choice of two i got interviewed for, ones as a coach driver and the other a mechanic for the coaches, both the same company - first bus

im a psv/hgv mechanic by trade but there been bugger all jobs at the mo untill i apllied for a drivers position and then they looked over my c.v and said we might offer you a mechanics position if you dont get the drivers position!

i find out thursday so heres hopeing as im running out of cash fast


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> 5:50 - not sure what that looks like! Can't do early starts myself - how long are you travelling?


lol yeah its still dark when i get up.

and depends on traffic, but normaly about 20-30mins there and 40-60mins home


----------



## solidcecil

ryoken said:


> thats a long day mate i feel for you as i used to work 12 hour shifts and i was fvcked when i got in so training used to go out the window!
> 
> well its a choice of two i got interviewed for, ones as a coach driver and the other a mechanic for the coaches, both the same company - first bus
> 
> im a psv/hgv mechanic by trade but there been bugger all jobs at the mo untill i apllied for a drivers position and then they looked over my c.v and said we might offer you a mechanics position if you dont get the drivers position!
> 
> i find out thursday so heres hopeing as im running out of cash fast


sounds good mate, got my fingers crossed for ya! :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

solidcecil said:


> sounds good mate, got my fingers crossed for ya! :thumb: :bounce:


cheers mate!


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr puppy is being a little ****e tonight


----------



## KarenG

I am looking for some one based in central Scotland who might be willing to talk in front of camera about injecting Melanotan. It is also known as the 'Barbie' drug and 'jab-a-tan' drug and is supposed to produce an all over bronze tan.


----------



## ryoken

KarenG said:


> I am looking for some one based in central Scotland who might be willing to talk in front of camera about injecting Melanotan. It is also known as the 'Barbie' drug and 'jab-a-tan' drug and is supposed to produce an all over bronze tan.


 :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## IanStu

KarenG said:


> I am looking for some one based in central Scotland who might be willing to talk in front of camera about injecting Melanotan. It is also known as the 'Barbie' drug and 'jab-a-tan' drug and is supposed to produce an all over bronze tan.


I'll do it....how much will I get paid...just tell me what to say...can I be nude....thanks


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'll do it....how much will I get paid...just tell me what to say...can I be nude....thanks


 :blink: :blink: :crying: :crying: I dont think i want to see that


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :blink: :blink: :crying: :crying: I dont think i want to see that


to be honest...neither do I :scared:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I'll do it....how much will I get paid...just tell me what to say...can I be nude....thanks


pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrning people!!

i feel so knackered today, its untrue!!!


----------



## Jem

morning rob - tired bunny - what you been up to then

I am so excited about a day off from the gym - what a relief ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

KarenG said:


> I am looking for some one based in central Scotland who might be willing to talk in front of camera about injecting Melanotan. It is also known as the 'Barbie' drug and 'jab-a-tan' drug and is supposed to produce an all over bronze tan.


Dude I have reported this post as I believe it is against the rules. You'd probably be better off going and asking people at the local beauty salon.


----------



## robisco11

not been doing anything really, as per!! just feel more tired than usual!

nothing the Loose Women cant fix at 12.30 though! Then, if im up to it gym later!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Dude I have reported this post as I believe it is against the rules. You'd probably be better off going and asking people at the local beauty salon.


I think PSCarb knows - it was on the melanotan thread as well ...but I have volunteered and am winging my way to scotland as we speak

- I wanna be famous...I wanna have groupies ...I want nice cars ..I want big boobies ....or something like that ....

Morning gorgeous - saw the new pics and yes, yes, yes - well done to you .....great going

In fact we are both amazing I have decided :thumb: :thumb :

Have some reppity reps - I owe them as well anyhow !

xxx


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> not been doing anything really, as per!! just feel more tired than usual!
> 
> nothing the Loose Women cant fix at 12.30 though! Then, if im up to it gym later!


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban:


 :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

I got no pity in Silver Thread so trying here

I'm at home in bed...feeling very sorry for myself....fading fast...lucky if I see the end of 2 buy or not to buy....who wants to come round and nurse my end?


----------



## robisco11

LMAO

deary me..................

you always have some strange sort of headware on! what you hiding under there? a nice shiny bald head?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I got no pity in Silver Thread so trying here
> 
> I'm at home in bed...feeling very sorry for myself....fading fast...lucky if I see the end of 2 buy or not to buy....who wants to come round and nurse my end?


OMFG OMFG I am tempted - sorely tempted

:w00t:  :stuart: :blink: :mellow: :blush: :no: :scared: 

what the fook are you wearing on your head - why do you always have some accoutrement upon yer bonce ?????


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> LMAO
> 
> deary me..................
> 
> you always have some strange sort of headware on! what you hiding under there? a nice shiny bald head?


OMG great minds think alike - reps for being the same as moi !


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I got no pity in Silver Thread so trying here
> 
> I'm at home in bed...feeling very sorry for myself....fading fast...lucky if I see the end of 2 buy or not to buy....who wants to come round and nurse my end?


upgrade to cordless as well darling ....wires are soooo last season schweetie


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> LMAO
> 
> deary me..................
> 
> you always have some strange sort of headware on! what you hiding under there? a nice shiny bald head?


I have hair...just not much of it...


----------



## robisco11

stunning!


----------



## Jem

slightly like the Psycho shower scene ....hair but no lips for some reason

go on show us your lips ....[nope to the obvious reply]


----------



## Goose

Ian - You have made my desk wobble at work!


----------



## IanStu

not sure why I always put a hat on...just seems the right thing to do!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> slightly like the Psycho shower scene ....hair but no lips for some reason
> 
> go on show us your lips ....[nope to the obvious reply]


Tis true...my lips are pathetic...think I'll inject something into them



Goose said:


> Ian - You have made my desk wobble at work!


yes alot of people have strange fits when they see me :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Tis true...my lips are pathetic...think I'll inject something into them
> 
> what about Synthol - I was wondering if it would work on my bahoobies :whistling: shall we try it together ?
> 
> yes alot of people have strange fits when they see me :thumb:


hmmm you should carry a health warning then ...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> what about Synthol - I was wondering if it would work on my bahoobies :whistling: shall we try it together ?


I'm feeling better...I'm on my way...but i'll need to do quite a bit of prelimanery exploration...just to make sure you're ready for the procedure :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloo ppl how are you all off to the gym in a minute to do legs arms and back slightly aching today


----------



## Bettyboo

holland and Barrett have omega 3 on special offer half price for a big tub £8.99 instead of £19.00


----------



## Jem

see Ian you post your face and everyone runs away .......


----------



## robisco11

*comes out from hiding*.....


----------



## IanStu

well I've been in the adult lounge all day..I'm exhausted


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> well I've been in the adult lounge all day..I'm exhausted


Why? :huh:


----------



## robisco11

yeh IAN........why?


----------



## Jem

Oh you both got in there today then...........pmsl ! but you havent been posting have you ....I did not see anything with your names pop up [so to speak]....been getting acquainted with the weeman's then ?


----------



## Jem

it's hard work in there that's why


----------



## Dsahna

Hello folks,come on howzer how did the weights go mate


----------



## ryoken

evening all!

i got my job i got my job wahooooooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

the company phoned today (2 days early) and im going for my medical on monday then starting the following week as a coach driver :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Oh you both got in there today then...........pmsl ! but you havent been posting have you ....I did not see anything with your names pop up [so to speak]....been getting acquainted with the weeman's then ?


haha you could say that.....very open those two arent they?


----------



## robisco11

congrats RY mate, happy for you!


----------



## Dsahna

Congrats ryo


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> evening all!
> 
> i got my job i got my job wahooooooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> the company phoned today (2 days early) and im going for my medical on monday then starting the following week as a coach driver :bounce: :bounce:


well done babe !!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> congrats RY mate, happy for you!





Dsahna said:


> Congrats ryo


cheers guys im dead chuffed at the mo and very tempted to ruin my alcohol free peroid (2 years dry) :thumb:

probably wont though lol


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> well done babe !!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thanks sexy:tongue:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> evening all!
> 
> i got my job i got my job wahooooooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> the company phoned today (2 days early) and im going for my medical on monday then starting the following week as a coach driver :bounce: :bounce:


Well done mate...thats great news.....PARTY :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Well done mate...thats great news.....PARTY :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


cheers mate!

i was gonna party as said but the missis has offered me a private party if i dont drink:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Why? :huh:


you try navigating the computer with one hand whilst furiously ****ing with the other...plus I'm not a well man


----------



## Jem

it is nice to hear some good news from people considering how sh!tty job's market is - so I hope tis a long contract for you !

I dont do public transport but I would come and ride your coach and keep you company !

Is it just local jaunts then or cross country ?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> you try navigating the computer with one hand whilst furiously ****ing with the other...plus I'm not a well man


euuuuuggghgghh I feel nauseous now :ban:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> it is nice to hear some good news from people considering how sh!tty job's market is - so I hope tis a long contract for you !
> 
> I dont do public transport but I would come and ride your coach and keep you company !
> 
> Is it just local jaunts then or cross country ?


just round the southern area at the moment but it may branch out yet as its a new service they are doing, i honestly dont know where exactly im driving but i know its only A to B runs and there no money involved so just be an easy'ish job tbh as i have worked main bus routes before and thats nasty lol


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> you try navigating the computer with one hand whilst furiously ****ing with the other...plus I'm not a well man





Jem said:


> euuuuuggghgghh I feel nauseous now :ban:


I feel frisky:ban:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> just round the southern area at the moment but it may branch out yet as its a new service they are doing, i honestly dont know where exactly im driving but i know its only A to B runs and there no money involved so just be an easy'ish job tbh as i have worked main bus routes before and thats nasty lol


OMG yeah all the skanks on buses these days - it's no joke - I have been attacked at bus stops & on buses when I was pregnant ...no fecker helps you either ! Never again ...I would rather slap tarmac thankyou v much 

Well done you

Another bronzer bites the dust :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Ian.....reps for being filth!!!!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG yeah all the skanks on buses these days - it's no joke - I have been attacked at bus stops & on buses when I was pregnant ...no fecker helps you either ! Never again ...I would rather slap tarmac thankyou v much
> 
> Well done you
> 
> Another bronzer bites the dust :confused1:


well i would look after you, your welcome for a Ride on my coach any time:innocent:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I feel frisky:ban:


me too....cant wait for misses to get home...hope she's in the mood after an 8 hour shift with a 2 hour commute, and calling in at sainsburys on the way back, then cooking dinner...pretty sure she will be!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Ian.....reps for being filth!!!!


you must be confusing me with someone else...I'm pure :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> me too....cant wait for misses to get home...hope she's in the mood after an 8 hour shift with a 2 hour commute, and calling in at sainsburys on the way back, then cooking dinner...pretty sure she will be!


I cant see why not, and surly if she isnt in the mood thats just being selfish and lazy, if she isnt up for it i say kick her out:lol: :lol:

:ban:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I cant see why not, and surly if she isnt in the mood thats just being selfish and lazy, if she isnt up for it i say kick her out:lol: :lol:
> 
> :ban:


too right....I mean its no picnic stopping in bed all day..looking at porn...I need a bit of special care.....i'll wear my special sex hat...she wont be able to resist


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> too right....I mean its no picnic stopping in bed all day..looking at porn...I need a bit of special care.....i'll wear my special sex hat...she wont be able to resist


is that the hat your wearing in that pic with you on the bed??

if so she wont be able to resist mate i wouldnt:lol:

i have a cowboy hat and it drives the missis wild, and just wait till my assless chaps turn up --- i may even post some pics:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> is that the hat your wearing in that pic with you on the bed??
> 
> if so she wont be able to resist mate i wouldnt:lol:
> 
> i have a cowboy hat and it drives the missis wild, and just *wait till my assless chaps turn up ---* *i may even post some pics* :whistling:


 :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## M_at

When do they turn up?


----------



## solidcecil

hey what have i missed?


----------



## robisco11

naked pics of me....i just took em back down~!


----------



## WRT

Bet Ian loved that pic of my wanger! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> naked pics of me....i just took em back down~!


REALLY? mg: :w00t: :devil2: :wub: :clap: :drool: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Bet Ian loved that pic of my wanger! :lol:


i cant look at you the same ever again......


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## solidcecil

hey how

you good?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> hey how
> 
> you good?


Aching but not bad! You?


----------



## Dsahna

Come on howz,did the session go well matey


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Come on howz,did the session go well matey


Yeah it was great to be back in gym yesterday!  (that not the main reason i'm aching). How you dsahna?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Yeah it was great to be back in gym yesterday!  (*that not the main reason i'm aching*). How you dsahna?


you been getting some action lad? :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol ,im good howz,nice to see you training again


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey boys,

How you all doing?


----------



## Dsahna

Hello wild woman


----------



## robisco11

hey WA

not too bad thanks!

you?


----------



## Howe

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey boys,
> 
> How you all doing?


Evening Wild_Amazon.


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> you been getting some action lad? :thumb:


Thats not the main reason for aching back!  Been playing county-cup tennis and serving all days done my back in.


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> Thats not the main reason for aching back!  Been playing county-cup tennis and serving all days done my back in.


thats rubbish!

thought you was getting your end away bro


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> thats rubbish!
> 
> thought you was getting your end away bro


:laugh:

what upto to mate?


----------



## solidcecil

Howiieee said:


> :laugh:
> 
> what you upto to mate?


not much mate mainly work.

yourself?


----------



## Howe

solidcecil said:


> not much mate mainly work.
> 
> yourself?


ops

Not much at the moment resting


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Bet Ian loved that pic of my wanger! :lol:


Of course i did mate...its now my screensaver :drool:


----------



## IanStu

right short and sweet I'm off to bed...so its hello and goodnight


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## M_at

Morning Howwiiiiieeeeeeeeee


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> Morning Howwiiiiieeeeeeeeee


Morning Matt. How you mate? 

Really need username changed


----------



## Jem

Morning all - ooh missed the gym yester so I am bouncing with joy and good to go today....well aching still actually but still excited ! see how easily pleased I am !

How the feck is everyone ?

Oh 3 wks today til I go on holiday ...just thought I'd remind you all ...


----------



## robisco11

anyone else feel proper sorry for the guy on jeremey kyle? poor man..


----------



## Howe

Morning Jem and Rob


----------



## robisco11

morning Howiieeeeeeeee and jem!

you both good?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> morning Howiieeeeeeeee and jem!
> 
> you both good?


Yeahh cheers. You?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Yeahh cheers. You?


aye, not too bad pal thanks


----------



## Jem

Sad Rob....told you TV is not switched on !

Morning Howie


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> anyone else feel proper sorry for the guy on jeremey kyle? poor man..


*GET A LIFE !!!!*


----------



## IanStu

Oh forgot to say...morning loosers


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> aye, not too bad pal thanks


Good


----------



## Jem

Morning Ian ! feeling better today ??


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> *GET A LIFE !!!!*


im feeling deep animosity towards you right now..


----------



## ryoken

run for your lifes im feeling horny:bounce: :bounce:

morning everyone


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Morning Ian ! feeling better today ??


Morning Jem...a little better thanks...I'm at work anyway...couldnt stand another whole day stuck at home....Your holidays getting closer I see...not that you would ever mention it 



robisco11 said:


> im feeling deep animosity towards you right now..


At least your feeling something towards me....I'll take what I can get :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> run for your lifes im feeling horny:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> morning everyone


Ian packs his little bag and heads for the hills!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ian packs his little bag and heads for the hills!


lmfao i only said i was horny and every fvckers run off, wish this worked in the gym as every time i shout im horny when im training i get surrounded by big hairy men and woman trying to touch my pert little bottom:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

well yes would I ever mention that I am on holiday in 3 weeks OMG - what are you going to do without me ???

Yes I am quite horny myself - blame MT2 - it does the trick - normally I am frigid brigid - I kid you not .....rather have a cup of tea most days....however currently I find myself rather tingly...


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> well yes would I ever mention that I am on holiday in 3 weeks OMG - what are you going to do without me ???
> 
> Yes I am quite horny myself - blame MT2 - it does the trick - normally I am frigid brigid - I kid you not .....rather have a cup of tea most days....however currently I find myself rather tingly...


i can pm you my ady if you get too horny and then you could take a drive down in your nice new car, sort of like a pre-holiday romance:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Howe

What everyone upto today?


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> What everyone upto today?


well im waiting in till Jem gets here then i gonna give her a right good........ :whistling:

Nothing for me today as its rest day so just lazing around and doing nothing really, god its gonna be boring


----------



## IanStu

Well Jem is telling people about her holiday (you may not be aware but she's going on her hols)

Ry is busy playing with himself (nowt new there)

I'm at work trying to look more ill than I actualy am in order to get some sympathy (it aint workin)

What you upto mate..let me guess eating and maths!


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> well im waiting in till Jem gets here then i gonna give her a right good........ :whistling:
> 
> Nothing for me today as its rest day so just lazing around and doing nothing really, god its gonna be boring


:laugh:

Cool


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Well Jem is telling people about her holiday (you may not be aware but she's going on her hols)
> 
> Ry is busy playing with himself (nowt new there)
> 
> I'm at work trying to look more ill than I actualy am in order to get some sympathy (it aint workin)
> 
> What you upto mate..let me guess eating and maths!


Your still ill?

Nope no maths today but plenty of food!  not sure what i'm doing rest day yet.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Well Jem is telling people about her holiday (you may not be aware but she's going on her hols)
> 
> *Ry is busy playing with himself (nowt new there)*
> 
> I'm at work trying to look more ill than I actualy am in order to get some sympathy (it aint workin)
> 
> What you upto mate..let me guess eating and maths!


I will tell you what its sh1t playing chess with yourself as i just know all the moves that im gonna make next so i cant win:cursing:

i tried to play battle ship earlier but that didnt work so now im playing snap and getting no where fast damn it:rolleyes:

i was told you dont need a partner in poker if you have a good hand! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Morning peps. Weird how the silliest of things can upset you eh?

But...back to more importnat things

CONGRATULATIONS RYOKEN!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Your still ill?


yes mate...but rather dissapointingly I seem to be rapidly getting better...I was planning an early getaway today on the grounds of my failing health...oh well just have to go into full acting mode...no one will ever guess the awful truth :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> Morning peps. Weird how the silliest of things can upset you eh?
> 
> But...back to more importnat things
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS RYOKEN!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


thanks GB:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Morning peps. Weird how the silliest of things can upset you eh?


who...whats upset you?


----------



## Rickski

Hey peeps hows tricks?


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Hey peeps hows tricks?


hi Rick im good thanks -- just lazing today lol!

Hows you mate??


----------



## Jem

Well isnt it funny how some people just WONT EMPTY THEIR PM BOX Grrrrrrr

Hi Ricksy Baby !!!!!


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i can pm you my ady if you get too horny and then you could take a drive down in your nice new car, sort of like a pre-holiday romance:whistling: :whistling:


Missed that one pmsl .... :lol: :lol: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

How are you today ian


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> who...whats upset you?


It was finding a list of cakes I was going to cook this weekend when a mate was supposed to be coming for a visit..instead I shall be working. :crying:



Jem said:


> Well isnt it funny how some people just WONT EMPTY THEIR PM BOX Grrrrrrr
> 
> Hi Ricksy Baby !!!!!


I'm incompetent...It IS now emptied!


----------



## Jem

fook - what's wrong with the rest of us DAN !!!!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> How are you today ian


Hey Dan I'm feeling a bit better mate...I'm at work so no more pics of me sat in bed I'm afraid (I know you wanted some for your collection).....I might even try the gym later and do something with my legs...I'll see how I feel....how r u mate...lifting today?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> It was finding a list of cakes I was going to cook this weekend when a mate was supposed to be coming for a visit..instead I shall be working. :crying:
> 
> I'm incompetent...It IS now emptied!


DONE >>>>>>PM sent >>>>Go Read


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> fook - what's wrong with the rest of us DAN !!!!


How long ya got!!!!


----------



## robisco11

looose women time

got my din dins

this my bronze friends is heaven!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Soz jem but our ian aint well,iwas going to say hello,

Hello ladies and gents:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> looose women time
> 
> got my din dins
> 
> this my bronze friends is heaven!!!!!


some one go round to Robs and increase his medication...the boy is clearly delusional!


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Soz jem but our ian aint well,iwas going to say hello,
> 
> Hello ladies and gents:thumb:


hi mate hows you?

P.s im ill too i have psychological issues:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Me also...

and Rob - he has an ailment which entails watching really sh!te TV


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> some one go round to Robs and increase his medication...the boy is clearly delusional!


a virgin more like :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

you can all go fcuk yourselves!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> a virgin more like :innocent:


harsh


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> you can all go fcuk yourselves!


I cant i've tried it...just cant get the angle right!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> you can all go fcuk yourselves!


Again!! ffs i already done that 4 times this morning and its starting to turn into an obsession for me now:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> Again!! ffs i already done that 4 times this morning and its starting to turn into an obsession for me now:whistling: :whistling:


im not surprised you resort to that, having the name you have and all :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Robs you got a bit aggressive there....thou doth protest too much ?

s'ok - Ry will break you in gently ....

Off t'it gym in a bit


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im not surprised you resort to that, having the name you have and all :whistling:


LOL...he's got a point!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Robs you got a bit aggressive there....thou doth protest too much ?
> 
> s'ok - Ry will break you in gently ....
> 
> Off t'it gym in a bit


come on! I wouldnt know agressive if it punched me in the face 

which it has done before...


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> im not surprised you resort to that, having the name you have and all :whistling:


well what i can i say im at a loss for words there:lol:



Jem said:


> Robs you got a bit aggressive there....thou doth protest too much ?
> 
> s'ok - Ry will break you in gently ....
> 
> Off* t'it* gym in a bit


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

you go to a TIT gym Jem???


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> you go to a TIT gym Jem???


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: for some reason that made me laugh out loud...now everyones looking at me....i'll rep you when I get recharged :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yeah they get loads of exercise and a free massage with all the oils - many volunteers there


----------



## robisco11

are you sure its a gym you go to?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> yeah they get loads of exercise and a free massage with all the oils - many volunteers there


i want to come down to that gym then, not as a volenteer though as i want a massage with oil, oh dear the thoughts running through my head right now:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

oh dear im bored im now listening to my "flock of seagulls" album:thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## WRT

Afternoon people how are we all?


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Afternoon people how are we all?


well im currently listening to all my 80's cds as im bored, i was listening to Flock of seagulls but now im listening to MR mister -- broken wings!

hows you mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon folks, had a good session at the gym chest and abs today, had to have help lifting the weights for inclines lol managed 12 reps with 16kg started with 10kg dumbbells and pyramid them. Did oly bar laying on a bench what ever they are called managed 7.5 kg each side started off with 2.5 each side lol 12 reps each so not bad also managed 9 plates on the peck deck pyramid those starting at 5 plates lol


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> *ALPHA 6*
> 
> *DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


 :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :stupid: :blowme: fftopic:someone tell a mod [erm.....not Tiny Tom]


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all


----------



## Jem

Yo !


----------



## robisco11

eveninggggggggggggggg


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya ppl hows your day been


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Yo !


How are you Jem?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya ppl hows your day been


Hey betty.. Good thanks. Yours?


----------



## Jem

Great thanks peeps been to the gym and done delts and tris which are now aching ....then a wee bit of cardio

Now looking forward to a relaxing evening watching dvds & eating quark [again] .....


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Great thanks peeps been to the gym and done delts and tris which are now aching ....then a wee bit of cardio
> 
> Now looking forward to a relaxing evening watching dvds & eating quark [again] .....


Sweet :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Great thanks peeps been to the gym and done delts and tris which are now aching ....then a wee bit of cardio
> 
> Now looking forward to a relaxing evening watching dvds & eating quark [again] .....


please tell its going to be quark with PB?


----------



## Jem

will have to be as I have no diabetic strawb jam left !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> will have to be as I have no diabetic strawb jam left !


thats what i like to hear!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah had a good gym session today, sorted some $hite out so a bit more chilled work are still being ar$eholes went into day to hand some stuff in and no one talked to me and completely blanked me. Have been advised to sure them for constructive dismissal, got a lot on at the moment so im not sure if I can cope with that as well though grr


----------



## ManOnAMission

Betty, just seen your new photos....you are a machine (in the nicest way possible).


----------



## M_at

Evening peoples.

Just been to the gym - good workout, updated my journal (whore whore) and now chilling before dinner!

What's everyone else upto?


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> Betty, just seen your new photos....you are a machine (in the nicest way possible).


Why thank you Pectoral :Biggrin:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> will have to be as I have no diabetic strawb jam left !


and jem, each display pic has less and less clothing, whats coming off next?


----------



## Rickski

Evening all, hows tricks.


----------



## M_at

Good ta - yourself?


----------



## Rickski

Cool just off to the gym.


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello Rickski have a good gym session


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

heloooo H how are you ??


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> heloooo H how are you ??


Hey betty. I'm good thanks. You?


----------



## M_at

Woot! - I just got my red blob!


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah im good chilled out quite a bit now. Just hoovered kitchen and living room just mopped the floor, done the dishes, did some dog training lol Now chilaxing


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Woot! - I just got my red blob!


That sounds like a very hormonal statement from a teenage girl who has her first period pmsl :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

ewwwww


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> ewwwww


lol lol


----------



## 0161

evening all

just thought i'd pop in and say hi

i'm newly converted to 'bronze member' status :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

alrite pal


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> evening all
> 
> just thought i'd pop in and say hi
> 
> i'm newly converted to 'bronze member' status :thumb:


Evening Mate. You ok?


----------



## 0161

yup not bad, just in from work just chillin


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> yup not bad, just in from work just chillin


Good stuff  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> evening all
> 
> just thought i'd pop in and say hi
> 
> i'm newly converted to 'bronze member' status :thumb:


Hiya hows you :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hows you :thumbup1:


not bad thanks for asking


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people how are you all!!


----------



## robisco11

morning Betty.

Im good thanks, you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good taking kids up the adventure park then going to the gym.


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah im good taking kids up the adventure park then going to the gym.


nice!

adventure park sounds good to me!!


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah its outdoors with little water fountains haha


----------



## M_at

Morning Betty & Rob.

Knackered here after waking up at 1:15 and 4am!!!


----------



## Jem

Morning all


----------



## robisco11

morning guys, everyone good?


----------



## Jem

yup!!!!! certainly am


----------



## badger

Morning, paying one of my rare visits. been lurking round but not had much chance to post of late takes too long just trying to catch up on whats been said. How is everyone ?


----------



## Jem

Heeeeeeeey how you doing badge baby


----------



## badger

Good cheers, had a mad busy week but got today off so just ligging out round house for a bit then off down gym to do legs and tri's. Hit a couple of pb s this week on bench and upright rows so well happy with that, new diest seems to be going well just about see a couple of abs poking out ( well almost lol).

Cousins wedding went ok last week got to spend some time with my little cockney nephew which is always fun, had a bridesmaid make a drunken pass at me which was p1ss funny went along the lines of "my boyfriends a right kn0bhead, he sayssss i'm p1ssshhhed i hayyte him alwaysh acccusshing me of being p1shhed, he's nowwt like yoush, yoush really nice and yoush got lovely blue eyesh" ha ha ha it was only about 17.30 an all bless her ! :beer:

Sorted car out on sun took from eight in morning while half four five but all done now.

What u been upto ?


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Good cheers, had a mad busy week but got today off so just ligging out round house for a bit then off down gym to do legs and tri's. Hit a couple of pb s this week on bench and upright rows so well happy with that, new diest seems to be going well just about see a couple of abs poking out ( well almost lol).
> 
> Cousins wedding went ok last week got to spend some time with my little cockney nephew which is always fun, had a bridesmaid make a drunken pass at me which was p1ss funny went along the lines of "my boyfriends a right kn0bhead, he sayssss i'm p1ssshhhed i hayyte him alwaysh acccusshing me of being p1shhed, he's nowwt like yoush, yoush really nice and yoush got lovely blue eyesh" ha ha ha it was only about 17.30 an all bless her ! :beer:
> 
> Sorted car out on sun took from eight in morning while half four five but all done now.
> 
> What u been upto ?


And that is why I hate alcohol....especially drunken women OMG - nothing worse ....working in pubs for years takes the fun out of drinking ....

Oh well - at least you know you still got it boy !

Sh!t about the car - but at least it's sorted now ....good that you can do it yourself as well Badge

Well done on PB s and yes I am the same on the abs - they are coming ever so slowly but Im not giving up ...off to gym today for chest and bis I think or maybe just cardio - legs still hurt from Sunday session ffs and delts killing from yesterday - DOMS is really bad atm for some reason

:beer: :beer:


----------



## badger

aye i hammered my shoulders last night as well, gonna sneak down and do legs in half hour cos haven't got a prayer of talking my training partner into doing em later.

How did your wedding reception go that you were dreading last week ?










Here's me and my little cockney nephew, me and him had a laugh anyway, we had a wwf wresting match with each other on the front lawn of the Royal Victoria (big posh hotel in Sheff) much to some peoples disdain Ha f*ck em. Shameful thing is he beat me lol


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> aye i hammered my shoulders last night as well, gonna sneak down and do legs in half hour cos haven't got a prayer of talking my training partner into doing em later.
> 
> How did your wedding reception go that you were dreading last week ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my little cockney nephew, me and him had a laugh anyway, we had a wwf wresting match with each other on the front lawn of the Royal Victoria (big posh hotel in Sheff) much to some peoples disdain Ha f*ck em. Shameful thing is he beat me lol


:no: :crying: :no: I cannot see it unless tis jpeg thing because of firewalls on laptop - can someone repost - I wanna see I wanna see I wanna see :cursing:

OMG wedding reception - I will post an extract from my journal when I locate it .....

Have another one this Saturday - but got to order 2 really gorgeous dresses - because I have noooo clothes [honest !!! ] and I cannot wait for them to arrive - they are a tad daring but fook it I have worked hard to fit into the bloody things....hope they come today

WANNA SEE THE PIC !!!!


----------



## Goose

Just popping in to say hello.

Been a while!


----------



## Jem

yes it has you deserter .....


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> yes it has you deserter .....


----------



## Jem

not good enough anymore is it - little old bronze thread....everyone just leaves it ...


----------



## badger

that any better ?

My missus ordered a really nice dress to wear to the wedding from the states, she didn't realise about import duty and we got stung for an extra £30, £8 of which was admin charges from parcel force f*ckin robbing b4stards.

With re to your dresses, f*ck it you workhard for what you've achieved, be proud show it off !

ps nice pins on the latest progress shots young lady


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> not good enough anymore is it - little old bronze thread....everyone just leaves it ...


Its just too hard to catch up.. I went away and Bam about a 150 pages passed!!!

Anyways... you havn't contact me woman!!


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> View attachment 28795
> 
> 
> that any better ?
> 
> My missus ordered a really nice dress to wear to the wedding from the states, she didn't realise about import duty and we got stung for an extra £30, £8 of which was admin charges from parcel force f*ckin robbing b4stards.
> 
> With re to your dresses, f*ck it you workhard for what you've achieved, be proud show it off !
> 
> ps nice pins on the latest progress shots young lady


Much better ....and awww cute ...kid's not bad either :laugh:

Nice pink shirt Badge !

Dont you just hate admin fookin charges - they think they can charge the earth so long as they call them admin charges .... :cursing:

That's what I thought - last time I went out in a dress [the limo 30th Bday party at which PRL saw me staggering along Broad st] the bf told me that it was not clingy enough and that he thought I would have worn something more revealing :confused1: .....so I have done it this time - gone for it when I showed him it he nearly had a fit .... :lol: erm ...confuzzled :confused1:

Oooh thanks Badge ...looking solid I think ! I am getting there ...


----------



## stephy

Morning 

nearly afternoon! lol

I feel like crap today, so bloated and sore. i dunno why i pig out when im tryna get looking good for my holiday haha

how is everyone?


----------



## badger

It's not pink it's SALMON, nah it's pink i'm as bent as a butchers hook, all this talk of the missus is a cover up, really Ianstu keeps me in a cupboard and do's depraved things to me every weekend lol. :lol:

Anyhows i really need to get my 4rse in gear and get down gym or i'll sit on here nattering all afternoon, so take care n i'll catch up wi you soon.


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> It's not pink it's SALMON, nah it's pink i'm as bent as a butchers hook, all this talk of the missus is a cover up, really Ianstu keeps me in a cupboard and do's *depraved things to me every weekend* lol. :lol:
> 
> Anyhows i really need to get my 4rse in gear and get down gym or i'll sit on here nattering all afternoon, so take care n i'll catch up wi you soon.


Not every weekend...don't exagerate


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Its just too hard to catch up.. I went away and Bam about a 150 pages passed!!!
> 
> Anyways... you havn't contact me woman!!


Oh :confused1: erm furry muff :whistling:



stephy said:


> Morning
> 
> nearly afternoon! lol
> 
> I feel like crap today, so bloated and sore. i dunno why i pig out when im tryna get looking good for my holiday haha
> 
> how is everyone?


Great steph - where are you off to honey - it's sods law that you will crave everything when you need to be flat ....

oh did I mention 20 days to go ....... :whistling:



badger said:


> It's not pink it's SALMON, nah it's pink i'm as bent as a butchers hook, all this talk of the missus is a cover up, really Ianstu keeps me in a cupboard and do's depraved things to me every weekend lol. :lol:
> 
> Anyhows i really need to get my 4rse in gear and get down gym or i'll sit on here nattering all afternoon, so take care n i'll catch up wi you soon.


Lots of love xx


----------



## stephy

Dominican republic, 29th of aug! im jealous of you going to egypt! im dying to go, dunno why ive never been cos its not like its a hard place to get to or whatever lol

I cant help myself, i had a major carb binge then hate myself for it


----------



## Goose

That was chatty :lol:


----------



## badger

Regarding confuzzlement over b/f dress situation, (that sounds wrong but you know what i mean) sometimes the idea of their g/f looking slinky and stunning is really appealing but the reality that they are going to get loads of attention isn't. Blokes can be as odd as woman at times regarding understanding thought processes.

Doesn't bother me in the slightest my missus being noticed by other blokes i take it as a compliment i know whose ring she's wearing and who she comes home with. Only time it bothers me is if their being over the top letchy or pushy but tbh she's more than capable of holding her own lol, pitiful sight the deflated ego of a male that loves them self, funny though.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Dominican republic, 29th of aug! im jealous of you going to egypt! im dying to go, dunno why ive never been cos its not like its a hard place to get to or whatever lol
> 
> I cant help myself, i had a major carb binge then hate myself for it


I am just praying we can manage to avoid swine flu before we go :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Would like to go Dom Rep - not been - it's very expensive for all inclusive with the kids as well - as I like to go to the top hotels and normally get cheapish flights - Dom Rep flights are mad money though ....

Bet you cannot wait - you going with your dad ?


----------



## badger

IanStu said:


> Not every weekend...don't exagerate


LIAR, sometimes it's on a wed as well you filthy, manly beast you. :laugh:

Anyways def off now. :beer:


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> I am just praying we can manage to avoid swine flu before we go :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Would like to go Dom Rep - not been - it's very expensive for all inclusive with the kids as well - as I like to go to the top hotels and normally get cheapish flights - Dom Rep flights are mad money though ....
> 
> Bet you cannot wait - you going with your dad ?


 My dad :confused1: haha have i said that before? or am i going mental?  No im going with my bf! Yeah weve paid 1500 each so its not the cheapest, my bf has just taken ill aswell and i actually think it might be swine flu!


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Regarding confuzzlement over b/f dress situation, (that sounds wrong but you know what i mean) sometimes the idea of their g/f looking slinky and stunning is really appealing but the reality that they are going to get loads of attention isn't. Blokes can be as odd as woman at times regarding understanding thought processes.
> 
> Doesn't bother me in the slightest my missus being noticed by other blokes i take it as a compliment i know whose ring she's wearing and who she comes home with. Only time it bothers me is if their being over the top letchy or pushy but tbh she's more than capable of holding her own lol, pitiful sight the deflated ego of a male that loves them self, funny though.:laugh::laugh:


Yeah I am hoping he was joking :lol: tough t!ts if he wasnt - When we went out last week, his work colleagues thought I was his daughter ...this happens quite often :lol: which I find highly amusing ...him, not so much.....

He knows I can deal with men, it's biatchy women that are the problem to be honest .....OOOOOH MYYY the trials of being fookin gorgeous - s'hard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [i jest here people but lots of fat chavvy women ARE bitches]


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> My dad :confused1: haha have i said that before? or am i going mental?  No im going with my bf! Yeah weve paid 1500 each so its not the cheapest, my bf has just taken ill aswell and i actually think it might be swine flu!


Mentioned your dad before I think :confused1: confused meself now !!!

Yeah ok if its just you but I paid for 4 people :laugh: :lol: :laugh: bugger me - could have bought a more expensive car !

It's ok if it is - will be over and done with well before your hols ! Hopefully you will get it as well and then you know you are both in the clear ... they are taking temps at the airport and I am always hot, hot hot so a tad scared :confused1:


----------



## stephy

Im the same actually for some reason my temp is always up a bit? lol its strange!

ah ive mentioned my dads awayon holiday just now i think, thats maybe where you got it from!

which hotel are you staying in in Egypt? when i was looking i saw one with loads of flumes and stuff that would be amazing for kids (or big kids  ) will you do the pyramids etc? or have you been before?


----------



## robisco11

hello people, i have awoken from my nap


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> hello people, i have awoken from my nap


Were you kissed by a handsome prince?


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Im the same actually for some reason my temp is always up a bit? lol its strange!
> 
> ah ive mentioned my dads awayon holiday just now i think, thats maybe where you got it from!
> 
> which hotel are you staying in in Egypt? when i was looking i saw one with loads of flumes and stuff that would be amazing for kids (or big kids  ) will you do the pyramids etc? or have you been before?


staying in the three corners which has an aqua park in it ...so that might be the one ...

Yep will visit Cairo to do the whole tourist thing but it's gonna be mega hot apparently this year ! not many days out other than the beach I suspect ...

Not been before

Rob - just in time for loose women ???


----------



## robisco11

you got it Jem


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rob, you're looking good in your avvy, looking like you put on some nice mass.

How is everyone else? I am DOMed to pieces hooray!

90kg DL x6 last night. 100kg for reps in September me thinks. :lol:

Jem...I'm getting random frecklage!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Rob, you're looking good in your avvy, looking like you put on some nice mass.
> 
> How is everyone else? I am DOMed to pieces hooray!
> 
> *90kg DL x6 last night. 100kg for reps in September me thinks. * :lol:
> 
> *Jem...I'm getting random frecklage!*


OMG ! well done on the DL's - I am coming along nicely, still on my 60's but I am chuffed with that ...will progress when I come back from hols - just upping the reps till then I think!

PMSL I WAS WAITING FOR THAT ....ha - bet you get them on your nose and lip ! they look like pen marks dont they ! I am on new course - so anymore and they will all join up :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I am in this one claire ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Random freckles on my feet, ears and inside of my arms.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Random freckles on my feet, ears and inside of my arms.


oh yeah the ears !!! and toes


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am in this one claire ....


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:I win found you:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

I have loads of scars on my arms....only prob with MT it makes them go darker as well......so sad.......


----------



## robisco11

you surely weren't playing hide and seek? lol


----------



## clairey.h

kind of.....lol

I cheated and looked at her profile page though........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I have loads of scars on my arms....only prob with MT it makes them go darker as well......so sad.......


I noticed that blemishes are more pronounced deffo ! and actually gives me spots so if I have a night out coming up [as I do on Saturday] then I will give the dose a miss until afterward....guaranteed to get a big juicy one right on the chin otherwise !

I bought 2 new dresses - I bought 2 new dresses - waiting for them to come - cannot wait :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> kind of.....lol
> 
> I cheated and looked at her profile page though........


ah cheater - I chased you to million thread but you had not posted then ....when I left it you posted ....so I won really ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I noticed that blemishes are more pronounced deffo ! and actually gives me spots so if I have a night out coming up [as I do on Saturday] then I will give the dose a miss until afterward....guaranteed to get a big juicy one right on the chin otherwise !
> 
> I bought 2 new dresses - I bought 2 new dresses - waiting for them to come - cannot wait :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


where did you get them from and what are they like...resident shopoholic here missy....details


----------



## robisco11

bet the game was Jem's idea....am i right?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> ah cheater - I chased you to million thread but you had not posted then ....when I left it you posted ....so I won really ....


yep money dosnt buy me...........but sometimes it may help witha downpayment :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> bet the game was Jem's idea....am i right?


think it was mine this time.....twas all her last time with the chase me chase me message :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> where did you get them from and what are they like...resident shopoholic here missy....details


ASOS .....going to Debenhams tomorrow to look at the Ted Baker dresses because they had some really really nice ones there when I was out looking for prom dresses [not for me obviously...] ....so might end up with something completely different

Shall I post these ones ? erm nope dont want to ...erm would rather wait till I decide which to wear and then post a picture of me in it I think ....will send to you in the meantime ...


----------



## clairey.h

I love ted baker dresses............never brought one yet but added some to my shopping basket at asos a few times and then realised I had no money....... :crying:

I borught a pair of peppermint green high heels from asos yesterday, along with a diesel open backed top........lovely:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> I have loads of scars on my arms....only prob with MT it makes them go darker as well......so sad.......


Yeah I have a couple of scars that have gone very dark. Whereas some just seem to be fading out of existance.

I only seem to go spotty if I have a sunbed.


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> staying in the three corners which has an aqua park in it ...so that might be the one ...
> 
> Yep will visit Cairo to do the whole tourist thing but it's gonna be mega hot apparently this year ! not many days out other than the beach I suspect ...
> 
> Not been before
> 
> Rob - just in time for loose women ???


Hey lady back from gym, legs are well and truly shot to f*ck now, walking like john wayne that's sh1t his pants oh the joy.

Make sure you go to the pyramids they're stunning only thing is i thought they'd be in the middle of nowhere when you turn round to walk back to the coach there's a pizza hut and kfc. The other thing is don't have owt to do with or trust the blokes with the camels there they are proper con merchants no matter what they say. 1 said to me "come here have your photo took with my camel with pyramid in the background", "nah i'm not bothered thanks" "no, no come on you must" "nah i'm really not bothered thanks" "come on it's free, i not charge totally free" " what totally free, no money, completely free of charge" " yes totally free, no charge". So i had my photo took with his camel on my camera next thing camera went straight in his pocket "ahh lets talk about money" i was a bit p1ssed off but thought f*ck it keep the peace and offered 20 egyptian (bout £2). "no no no you want camera back 20 english" f*ck that i aint paying 20 quid for a photo that i wasn't that bothered about to start with so we're off into an argument suddenly he's got 3 mates that appear thinking i'm gonna sh1t myself and hand the money over. Tall and short of it i got my camera back, he got a clump and his 3 mates made all sorts of curses and shouts about what they was gonna do (f*ck all in reality).

Had a really good hol though the snorkelling and scuba diving out there is unmissable worth the flight alone.


----------



## IanStu

Damm it...just been to gym...emerged from the shower like a young God...looked in the mirror and I have a zit on the front of my neck...sure it wasnt there this morning...must be pumping out to much testosterone...jeez I'm just to masculine...thats my problem


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Hey lady back from gym, legs are well and truly shot to f*ck now, walking like john wayne that's sh1t his pants oh the joy.
> 
> Make sure you go to the pyramids they're stunning only thing is i thought they'd be in the middle of nowhere when you turn round to walk back to the coach there's a pizza hut and kfc. The other thing is don't have owt to do with or trust the blokes with the camels there they are proper con merchants no matter what they say. 1 said to me "come here have your photo took with my camel with pyramid in the background", "nah i'm not bothered thanks" "no, no come on you must" "nah i'm really not bothered thanks" "come on it's free, i not charge totally free" " what totally free, no money, completely free of charge" " yes totally free, no charge". So i had my photo took with his camel on my camera next thing camera went straight in his pocket "ahh lets talk about money" i was a bit p1ssed off but thought f*ck it keep the peace and offered 20 egyptian (bout £2). "no no no you want camera back 20 english" f*ck that i aint paying 20 quid for a photo that i wasn't that bothered about to start with so we're off into an argument suddenly he's got 3 mates that appear thinking i'm gonna sh1t myself and hand the money over. Tall and short of it i got my camera back, he got a clump and his 3 mates made all sorts of curses and shouts about what they was gonna do (f*ck all in reality).
> 
> Had a really good hol though the snorkelling and scuba diving out there is unmissable worth the flight alone.


PMSL so you went to Egypt and fought the natives :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know this is the part i am dreading because they always call him Rambo, Rambo ....wherever you fookin go ...this is their stock shout for a big man ...even if he does not resemble Rambo in the least [he is black for a start] .....the locals do grate on you a lot and it takes all of his reserves and mine to stop him knocking them out .....

No camel pics of me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Damm it...just been to gym...emerged from the shower like a young God...looked in the mirror and I have a zit on the front of my neck...sure it wasnt there this morning...must be pumping out to much testosterone...jeez I'm just to masculine...thats my problem


clearly yes......


----------



## Bettyboo

lol afternoon ian


----------



## IanStu

Hi betty...Hi Jem...Hi badge....Hi people everywhere


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> PMSL so you went to Egypt and fought the natives :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know this is the part i am dreading because they always call him Rambo, Rambo ....wherever you fookin go ...this is their stock shout for a big man ...even if he does not resemble Rambo in the least [he is black for a start] .....the locals do grate on you a lot and it takes all of his reserves and mine to stop him knocking them out .....
> 
> No camel pics of me then :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you do make sure it's your fella that takes it ! I'm a very tolerant person but i found my patience sorely tested at times, now my missus well let's just say she doesn't suffer fools easily (makes me wonder what she sees in me :lol: )



Bettyboo said:


> lol afternoon ian


Hi Betty how was the adventure park ?



IanStu said:


> Hi betty...Hi Jem...Hi badge....Hi people everywhere


Hiya mate, sorry sir, i didn't realise you'd be back from the gym so quick please forgive me i'll make sure the pots are done and get back in my cupboard please don't beat me again.:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> Hiya mate, sorry sir, i didn't realise you'd be back from the gym so quick please forgive me i'll make sure the pots are done and get back in my cupboard please don't beat me again.:laugh:


You're lucky I'm in a good mood or you'd feel my wrath :whistling: ....so I'll let you off this time but don't let it happen again...theres a good dog!


----------



## badger

woof woof :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Evening all - back from the gym here too 

Good day at work - got something done today that I wasn't sure I could do :lol:


----------



## Ironclad

Frikkin heck, i'm a Bronzed Adonis! :laugh:

How'd it happen?

But thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

You spent too long sat inside at the computer.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello buds


----------



## M_at

Evening Dsahna - hows tricks?


----------



## Dsahna

Not bad matroasting bud


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya folks, well my kids are in the garden in a tent, no im not joining them im having some peace n quiet lol


----------



## Dsahna

Lol my daughter aint long dozed off


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Lol my daughter aint long dozed off


Oh they are sleeping in there over night haha


----------



## IanStu

Evening folks...just popping in to check everyones behaving themselves...as if


----------



## IanStu

ffs shut up will ya..cant get a word in here...jeez I'm going to bed..can't be doing with all this endless banter...night my beauties


----------



## Dsahna

Hi ian old chum:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Morning peeps - how's everyone?


----------



## Bettyboo

morning Mat hows you


----------



## M_at

Good ta - got a pretty much uninterrupted night's sleep for once! You?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah i had a good nights sleep too it was fab. Gotta take pup to have his jabs this morning, im not looking forward to it lol


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Iv been hiding as of late but back now.

Miss me? haha


----------



## IanStu

belated hello Dave..5 hours too late......bored stupid here...thinking about going into all the threads and correct everyone's spelling...that should while away the afternoon...and people will be so grateful for the help and give me loads of reps


----------



## robisco11

alrite people!!

training today?

im all fired up......


----------



## WRT

I haven't slept in about 30 hours it's great, off to train soon too. Will be about as intense as Victor Meldrew ****ing his mrs:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

what you training today lads...rest day for me


----------



## WRT

Shoulders, traps and tris for me


----------



## Bettyboo

gonna go gym tomorrow, was gonna go today but just cant motivate myself grrr having a bad day today


----------



## Bettyboo

I decided to kick my own ar$e and go to the gym after all, and have a good workout.

I enjoyed it and had a good session yay!


----------



## redneil75

those are often the best when you really have to drag yourself in.


----------



## WRT

I also went to the gym and haven't slept for around 40 hours, plus i'm on keto so the lack of carbs makes me feel worse. Funnily enough it was the bed session i've had in ages! Time for bed I reckon and see if I can get some kip finally. Night guys!


----------



## redneil75

sleep well mate. sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm i have been having a really ****e time of it lately, seriously the gym is a god send i take everything out on the weights, it seems to help and Im seeing improvements and my stomach is getting flat so im chuffed to bits. Still got loads to sorta out, I will get there eventually.


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I also went to the gym and haven't slept for around 40 hours, plus i'm on keto so the lack of carbs makes me feel worse. Funnily enough it was the bed session i've had in ages! Time for bed I reckon and see if I can get some kip finally. Night guys!


Get to bed!! lol


----------



## M_at

Morning all!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Mat, what alovely morning already been out and walked the dog and the cat lol going gym later but gotta go shopping with me mam first not looking forward to town grr


----------



## M_at

I've been on a clearing out trip - got rid of a load of old boxes and crap and am going to eBay stuff I don't want anymore.


----------



## WRT

Morning guys, jesus christ I'm aching today... best session i'd had in ages and hadn't slept for almost 2 days!


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon


----------



## M_at

How much sleep did you get in the end Tom?


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> How much sleep did you get in the end Tom?


Got about 5 hours last night, so still quite knackered!


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon, i trained back and biceps today had a good session at the gym!


----------



## robisco11

afternoon betty!

you ok? i had a good session as well!!


----------



## M_at

Someone entertain me. Stuck indoors - or can't go too far at least because I'm on call.


----------



## Rickski

Hi all how is everyone?


----------



## Bettyboo

bored


----------



## Dsahna

Anyone about


----------



## M_at

Aye - still bored though.


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuking right mat,feels like a sunday to me


----------



## M_at

Oh god don't get me depressed about tomorrow already - at least I'm in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Dsahna

Mate im squatting tomorrow:thumb:bring forth the growth


----------



## M_at

Cool - squat day for me tomorrow too. Going to try and do 130 properly this time.


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuk knows what weight ill be lifting mat.


----------



## Dsahna

Where are you hatty


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks... im on the hunt for a ma lol oh a decent one who is not married and not got issues


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy betscant help much there though(if i was single:thumb: )


----------



## WRT

If I was older then I could help out:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha thanks Dan cheeky , have ya got a brother


----------



## Dsahna

Lol no ,what do you mean if you were older wrt


----------



## Bettyboo

hahaha


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


> Lol no ,what do you mean if you were older wrt


I mean I don't think i'm in Tara's age range lol


----------



## Dsahna

Co**** you are wrt,tara youre about 28 ,my age


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Co**** you are wrt,tara youre about 28 ,my age


Im an old fart, im 31 haha


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


> Co**** you are wrt,tara youre about 28 ,my age


What's that meant to say:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Sorry wrt its '[email protected]' but censored the @rse part:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol WRT is only 21


----------



## Dsahna

My lass is 39


----------



## Bettyboo

lol ive never gone out with a younger bloke


----------



## Dsahna

Would if it was me though bets

:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> 19! 20 on monday!


See he is still a young un in nappies lol


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Im an old fart, im 31 haha


That is not old Betty..... 31 is the perfect age:thumbup1: If you're old then I am old.....and I don't want to be old!!! I feel like a young WRT


----------



## Bettyboo

ZEUS said:


> That is not old Betty..... 31 is the perfect age:thumbup1: If you're old then I am old.....and I don't want to be old!!! I feel like a young WRT


haha, your as young as the girl or man you feel pmsl


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> haha, your as young as the girl or man you feel pmsl


haha......Unfortunately I am not.... 31 just like you :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning campers lol


----------



## special k

can i be in your gang guys, can i-can i


----------



## M_at

Coo - are we all 31 then  Just wish I looked a little more like Zeus's version of 31 :lol:

Morning Betty!


----------



## Dsahna

Morning folks,er special k,soz mate but youre not permitted to be in here:thumbdown:

Ha ha ha just kidding mate,welcome:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Give it a month and few more posts and you'll have the extra special bronze bar


----------



## WRT

Yes I have over a million reps!


----------



## Dsahna

Everyone neg wrt:thumb:

Lol


----------



## Jem

Tom you're a ho biatch

Dan - nice avi

and I am not 31 I am 3fookin3 so who has a probem with it .....I look 26 though....tis true


----------



## Dsahna

Hello and thanks jem

33 id put you at 25


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hello and thanks jem
> 
> 33 id put you at 25


works for me .....


----------



## Jem

Have you lost weight then or not...look a lot leaner in the avi ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Have you lost weight then or not...look a lot leaner in the avi ...


Im 17st 3 jem it must be the angle :wink:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning wild nile


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Dsahna - Jem is right your avvi looks great


----------



## robisco11

morning guys and girls!

how is everyone?


----------



## Dsahna

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Dsahna - Jem is right your avvi looks great


  thanks WA :blush:


----------



## Jem

coolio julio - just deciding what time to go to the gym ...have missed a whole 2......2 days OMG not done that since I was injured but what can I say...I am in demand .....social life took precedence for the 1st time in a long, long time....


----------



## Dsahna

Morning rob


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> thanks WA :blush:


didnt blush when I told you did you ....hmmmm ffs where is all the modesty ? :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

robisco11 said:


> morning guys and girls!
> 
> how is everyone?


Still a little tipsy! But in one piece so great!



Dsahna said:


> thanks WA :blush:


You're welcome!



Jem said:


> coolio julio - just deciding what time to go to the gym ...have missed a whole 2......2 days OMG not done that since I was injured but what can I say...I am in demand .....social life took precedence for the 1st time in a long, long time....


2 whole day! Oh my goodness Jem!!

Good on you though, hope you had loads of fun!


----------



## Dsahna

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

Just for jem,your demanding babe:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem, WA and dan an anyone i have missed.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Betty


----------



## Dsahna

Morning bets


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> 2 whole day! Oh my goodness Jem!!
> 
> Good on you though, hope you had loads of fun!


*methinks you taka the mick sonia .....bad for me though - you know what I'm like, get a bit jittery and bad tempered when I dont go ....still, did not drink much so that was good ...and got ovely new dress from French Connection so felt ok - would have been better with a fookin carb depleted cardio wasted tum though.....not Nando's chicken belly ... *



Dsahna said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:
> 
> Just for jem,your demanding babe:thumb:


*Yeah should damn well think so too .......* :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> *methinks you taka the mick sonia .....bad for me though - you know what I'm like, get a bit jittery and bad tempered when I dont go ....still, did not drink much so that was good ...and got ovely new dress from French Connection so felt ok - would have been better with a fookin carb depleted cardio wasted tum though.....not Nando's chicken belly ... *


No not really taking the mick, back in the day when I used to make loads of effort I found it so hard to stay away from the gym and did miss out on a few things in my social life that I shouldn't have. Haha I get like that when I don't go too, too much energy o get rid of. Dress sounds nice! :thumb: I wore an animal print skirt for the first time last night - if some of the pics are anything to go by it brought out my wild side!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem, WA and dan an anyone i have missed.


Morning Betty I missed you there - you snuck in :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> No not really taking the mick, back in the day when I used to make loads of effort I found it so hard to stay away from the gym and did miss out on a few things in my social life that I shouldn't have. Haha I get like that when I don't go too, too much energy o get rid of. Dress sounds nice! :thumb: I wore an animal print skirt for the first time last night - if some of the pics are anything to go by it brought out my wild side!


I love leopard skin - not bette lynch stylie but you know the odd accessory or piece...always ....have some wicked platform slingbacks in leopard skin and they are the most comfortable high heels ever !

Erm ok you know the pics are gonna be requested though dont you ....

I was v demure in mine [cream bandeau crochet style- sounds minging but was nice]- did want to kill the wedding photographer by the end of the night though .....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> I love leopard skin - not bette lynch stylie but you know the odd accessory or piece...always ....have some wicked platform slingbacks in leopard skin and they are the most comfortable high heels ever !
> 
> Erm ok you know the pics are gonna be requested though dont you ....
> 
> I was v demure in mine [cream bandeau crochet style- sounds minging but was nice]- did want to kill the wedding photographer by the end of the night though .....


I am trying to find friends camera as we speak - I have a feeling a few need deleting! I'm usually very sensible but it seems like that went out the window last night :lol: Do you have any pics of yourself in your dress?


----------



## IanStu

morning non-entities...raining here...what a crap July...errr cant think of anything else to say..........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

IanStu said:


> morning non-entities...raining here...what a crap July...errr cant think of anything else to say..........


Go and play in the puddles :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I love leopard skin - not bette lynch stylie but you know the odd accessory or piece...always ....have some wicked platform slingbacks in leopard skin and they are the most comfortable high heels ever !
> 
> Erm ok you know the pics are gonna be requested though dont you ....
> 
> I was v demure in mine [cream bandeau crochet style- sounds minging but was nice]- did want to kill the wedding photographer by the end of the night though .....


ha ha leopard skin has just got me thinking of you in this


----------



## Dsahna

Hello ian,how about my day just got a load better when i seen you were here dshana:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Go and play in the puddles :thumb:


haha....naa don't wanna get my little feet all wet...think I'll stop inside and just look at em!


----------



## Rosedale6

Morning people this fourm is great and im really enjoying it!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello ian,how about my day just got a load better when i seen you were here dshana:thumb:


hello Dan...my day just got a whole lot better now that I see dsahna is here:thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am trying to find friends camera as we speak - I have a feeling a few need deleting! I'm usually very sensible but it seems like that went out the window last night :lol: Do you have any pics of yourself in your dress?


Oooops ....erm what were you doing WA ???

nah I have none - suppose will get some sent through when they sort out the wedding photographs ...did not take my camera with me

Morning Ian


----------



## ryoken

oh yeah forgot to say as i was distracted by some leopard print, good morning people :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Morning Jem, Dan, Ry, WA, Betty, Tom, Rose,...have I missed anyone


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> hello Dan...my day just got a whole lot better now that I see dsahna is here:thumb:


Ha ha ha,veeery believable ian:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> ha ha leopard skin has just got me thinking of you in this


NICE !!!! I WANT ONE HMMM shell jacket with leopard skin - what more could a girl dream of :thumb:  :thumb:

Hi Lover


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> oh yeah forgot to say as i was distracted by some leopard print, good morning people :thumb:


hey Ry...just seen your pics...you got a nice shaped back...and thats quite a tattoo...must have took for ever...


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning Jem, Dan, Ry, WA, Betty, Tom, Rose,...have I missed anyone


AHEM!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Morning everyone else that i didnt say morning to before,cos they werent there:tongue:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> AHEM!!!!


pmsl....sorry Rob......Morning Rob


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> pmsl....sorry Rob......Morning Rob


morning :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> NICE !!!! I WANT ONE HMMM shell jacket with leopard skin - what more could a girl dream of :thumb:  :thumb:
> 
> Hi Lover


lmao i rekon being the fact your super hot looking Jem you could pull that look off:thumb:



IanStu said:


> hey Ry...just seen your pics...you got a nice shaped back...and thats quite a tatto...must have took for ever...


cheers mate, yeah the tattoo was done by my sisters partner at his studio in one sitting lol, it took 8 hrs in totall and i spent the last 2 hours in and out of conciousness due to exhaustion and pain, its something i wouldnt do again but glad i did if that makes any sense lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Oooops ....erm what were you doing WA ???
> 
> nah I have none - suppose will get some sent through when they sort out the wedding photographs ...did not take my camera with me
> 
> Morning Ian


I can't really remember! :lol: Lots of dancing to some cheesy music, loads of posing for the bl00dy camera which was always in my face. Just felt like a wild child.


----------



## IanStu

anyone got any awsomely fantastic plans for today.....I havent


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> hey Ry...just seen your pics...you got a nice shaped back...and thats quite a tattoo...must have took for ever...


Wheres these pics then


----------



## WRT

I've decided to turn gay.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lmao i rekon being the fact your super hot looking Jem you could pull that look off:thumb:
> 
> cheers mate, yeah the tattoo was done by my sisters partner at his studio in one sitting lol, it took 8 hrs in totall and i spent the last 2 hours in and out of conciousness due to exhaustion and pain, *its something i wouldnt do again but glad i did if that makes any sense lol*


None whatsoever :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Wheres these pics then


there in my profile mate:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WRT said:


> I've decided to turn gay.


Don't do it! :no:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> I've decided to turn gay.


you mean...gayer


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> I've decided to turn gay.


thats a good move and i would be happy with it:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

yeh RY, love that back piece! very nice!


----------



## Jem

Thanks Ry - I will give it a miss though eh - I really think you need to be ginger for the full affect .....

Erm yes Tom good thinking - why not join the rest of the gays on this forum - that's all the blokes on here want to do anyway ....bummage aplenty

makes a girl feel all safe


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yeh RY, love that back piece! very nice!


Did mean to send you that in a PM actually - t'was a shock to see it ...thought you were such a clean cut boy - unadorned and pure ...looks good though:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

its true Tom, we're all at it.....come join us.


----------



## Dsahna

Great back ryo mate:thumb:

Get your front up bud


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> yeh RY, love that back piece! very nice!


cheers Rob!

the missis hates it lol, she liked it at first but then she soon realised every time she gives me a massage she has to touch another woman boobs:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> cheers Rob!
> 
> the missis hates it lol, she liked it at first but then she soon realised every time she gives me a massage she has to touch another woman boobs :lol: :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Great back ryo mate:thumb:
> 
> Get your front up bud


cheers mate, i will get some front pics up tonight as im having my hair cut later so will be looking my best:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> cheers Rob!
> 
> the missis hates it lol, she liked it at first but then she soon realised every time she gives me a massage she has to touch another woman boobs:lol: :lol:


your missis gives you massages......aint had one of those for a while...not off wifey anyway:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> your missis gives you massages......aint had one of those for a while...not off wifey anyway:whistling:


X2 matey


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> your missis gives you massages......aint had one of those for a while...not off wifey anyway:whistling:


lol my missis done a course at college for massage but dropped out before completing it, although she did learn all the right techniques:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> X2 matey


its tough mate...but we soldier on...massageless:stuart:


----------



## IanStu

right I gotta go and buy a kettle...ours broke this morning....and fed up boiling water in pan...be back later...be good!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Did mean to send you that in a PM actually - t'was a shock to see it ...thought you were such a clean cut boy - unadorned and pure ...looks good though:thumb:


I am clean cut lol he told me he was tattooing an angel on my back but he never said angel of death:confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

I have a most boring Sunday ever im doing jack **** today lol


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I am clean cut lol he told me he was tattooing an angel on my back but he never said angel of death:confused1:


Sh!t happens


----------



## IanStu

ffs I go out to buy a kettle and the whole site shuts down for 30 hours...last time I do that


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Ian!! it's the classy slutty one here! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

pmsl....hey WA or should I say CS (classySlutty)....how u doin....I got a bit panicky when site went down


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good thanks!! I was inthe middle of working out a Keto diet for myself whan the site went down so have used the opportunity to piglet out in lieu of a decent diet to follow!


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG i found out i have a step brother and step sister today and that my real dad is not living too far away from me... hetic head day for me


----------



## IanStu

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good thanks!! I was inthe middle of working out a Keto diet for myself whan the site went down so have used the opportunity to* piglet out in lieu of a decent diet to follow!*


Sounds like a plan...sort of :stuart:



Bettyboo said:


> OMG i found out i have a step brother and step sister today and that my real dad is not living too far away from me... hetic head day for me


my god betty...crazy family goings on you got there...hope it all works out for the best for you :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh my goodness Betty - thats some news and a half - hope you're ok x


----------



## testosterone1

Finally bronze lads.... going for gold! :beer:


----------



## IanStu

testosterone1 said:


> Finally bronze lads.... going for gold! :beer:


Hi mate...is that you in your avi...if it is, thats very impressive!


----------



## robisco11

afternoooooooooooon


----------



## Dsahna

Back in business:thumb:

Hello everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephy

Hello everyone!


----------



## D_MMA

evening all

been away for a bit now me.

all good?


----------



## robisco11

alrite dave, stephy, dsahna? everyone good?


----------



## Dsahna

Hello ian,rob,WA,dave and stephy:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my goodness Betty - thats some news and a half - hope you're ok x


I don't know what to do tbh, my head is all over the place! Apparently my bio dad is a complete W anker!!! But my step sister looks the image of me??? What to do any sugestions


----------



## IanStu

Hey children...just got home from work...thats one more tedious day out the way...hope everyone is well...


----------



## Bettyboo

Just totally confused tbh...


----------



## Dsahna

howdy bigian hows we.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> howdy bigian hows we.


I'm good buddy...I like the bigian tag...even though its not true:confused1:

I went to gym this afternoon did chest and tris...went well feeling stronger

Hows u....any training today?

Betty I don't know what to suggest...I think its something you have to just workout yourself...don't think any advice would help as its a totaly unique situation...but I hope it all works out


----------



## Jem

Hellooooooo everybody ! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Hello everyone!





DaveI said:


> evening all
> 
> been away for a bit now me.
> 
> all good?





robisco11 said:


> alrite dave, stephy, dsahna? everyone good?


Woohoo my little darlings how are we all

Robbie wassup hun

Allo Davy sugar pie !!

Stephy - how is your fella ? is it pig sickness ?


----------



## Dsahna

Great to hear your getting stronger iani done squats yesterday morning and still cant walk properly:thumb:ha ha

Hello bets and jem


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Woohoo my little darlings how are we all
> 
> Robbie wassup hun
> 
> Allo Davy sugar pie !!
> 
> Stephy - how is your fella ? is it pig sickness ?


Hello Jem.....where is my special hello.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Hello Jem.....where is my special hello.


Xfcuking2


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Great to hear your getting stronger ian*i done squats yesterday morning and still cant walk properly:thumb:*ha ha
> 
> Hello bets and jem


LOL that means you're doing em right then...dont like it if I can walk the next day...always think I aint done enough:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Hello Jem.....where is my special hello.





Dsahna said:


> Xfcuking2


Sorry boys - I see you 2 all the time though ....plus I just repped you both ....ahem

Dont worry folks I am spreading the love today but gotta give Harry and Carb Whore some first :devil2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Jem, dan, ian anyone else i have missed. Was gonna go gym but i think i will give it a miss tonight, head all over the place. My new founded uncle wants me to ring him tonight when my brother n sis are at his house - I don't know what to do. HELP


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Jem, dan, ian anyone else i have missed. Was gonna go gym but i think i will give it a miss tonight, head all over the place. My new founded uncle wants me to ring him tonight when my brother n sis are at his house - I don't know what to do. HELP


Allo darling - go with the flow Bets - when you are uncomfortable walk away from the situation and give it breathing space ....try to take it all in your stride ....

or go on the Jeremy Kyle show :laugh:

Good Luck x


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Jem, dan, ian anyone else i have missed. Was gonna go gym but i think i will give it a miss tonight, head all over the place. My new founded uncle wants me to ring him tonight when my brother n sis are at his house - I don't know what to do. HELP


my recomendation is to either completely ignore the situation or suicide...depends how you feel!


----------



## Dsahna

Whats going on tara,ive missed your plight?


----------



## IanStu

well I gotta go and do family things and listen to wifes day at work stories (lucky me)

speak later folks


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Whats going on tara,ive missed your plight?


Found out i have another step brother and sister, apparently sister looks like me, and a dad who is a W ****er


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mate

Thats heavy bets,i hope it turns out positive for you matetake jems advice and keep your distance until youre upto it,i really hope it works out for you tara.


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> my recomendation is to either completely ignore the situation or suicide...depends how you feel!


suicide is looking good lol


----------



## M_at

Evening peeps.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> suicide is looking good lol


No never let others win.

If I am unhappy I spread it around. I talk to good friends. A problem shared is reduced. Seriously. OK so I have missed a lot of the thread recently but

1. this is not the end of the world

2. you have your children and what greater gift can anyone ask

3. I am sure, if things are that bad, that UKM members could help you out :rolleye:

I was gonna post some bouncy stuff, but doesn't seem polite now.

Have a


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> suicide is looking good lol


Dont talk tripe bets


----------



## WRT

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## M_at

Betty - I'd go for a good walk to clear your head and a slice of chocolate cake


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Whats everyone up to today?


OMG looking goooood Tomcat purrrrrr:tongue:


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> Betty - I'd go for a good walk to clear your head and a slice of chocolate cake


CHOCOLATE CAKE - girl is dieting - comfort food is not the answer matt - naughty naughty :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> CHOCOLATE CAKE - girl is dieting - comfort food is not the answer matt - naughty naughty :whistling:


This girl is dieting too - sometimes comfort food is the answer. Especially when you call it a cheat meal


----------



## solidcecil

anyone miss me?


----------



## M_at

Who are you?


----------



## Dsahna

Evening solid,aint seen you in a while,still banging out pbs?


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> Who are you?


 :cursing:



Dsahna said:


> Evening solid,aint seen you in a while,still banging out pbs?


and na ent been in a few weeks mate, been otherwise occupied :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

solidcecil said:


> :cursing:


Love ya really - good to see you back


----------



## Dsahna

Youll be back


----------



## solidcecil

yeah went down there earlier to get on it again, but said it was closed due to staff shortage! :cursing:

also im going to cut my routine down to push/pull/legs now so only 3days a week


----------



## M_at

I've also switched to 3 days a week weights wise - feels wierd having every other day off!


----------



## Dsahna

Push pull is a great routine judging by its success


----------



## solidcecil

M_at said:


> I've also switched to 3 days a week weights wise - feels wierd having every other day off!


yeah well im going to have to do mon,tues,thurs becasue im busy on wednesdays.

yeah going to be a bit weird when i get back into it, but more busy now days so wont just be sitting about


----------



## Bettyboo

boo omg i have just seen them, my bro an sis (half) they don't look like me , well I don't think they look anything like me??


----------



## M_at

I bet you have bigger biceps


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> I bet you have bigger biceps


Hehe yeah but she is prettier


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe yeah but she is prettier


twaddle. Remember what I said...POSITIVE! There is beauty in everyone. Now that I have finished moving furniture all around my flat and springcleaning till the neighbours came up and complained, I shall get my butt into gear and answer your PM.

I am sending you some computer candy! The electronic non-fattening goodness of sweeties. :drool:


----------



## ineedhelp

wen do yi become a bronze member i av been hear for 1 mounth and 6 days


----------



## WRT

ineedhelp said:


> wen do yi become a bronze member i av been hear for 1 mounth and 6 days


100 posts I think.


----------



## M_at

ineedhelp said:


> wen do yi become a bronze member i av been hear for 1 mounth and 6 days


Today it seems - congratulations 

Have some reps.


----------



## Bettyboo

Well hopefully today won't be so hetic, I'm off to the gym for a good workout! Morning everyone! x


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Morning all!


morning Luke....hows your life comming along?


----------



## IanStu

have you changed the name of your journal?


----------



## Jem

OMG not deleted it because of Ian's spamming have you Luke?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMG not deleted it because of Ian's spamming have you Luke?


LOL...as if I'd spam anyones journal...I'm a saint where that sort of thing is concerned


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> LOL...as if I'd spam anyones journal...I'm a saint where that sort of thing is concerned


well....I dont see him protesting :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

well if he dont reply soon i'll be visiting his new journal with some of my priceless advice and home spun wisdom...then he'll be sorry (just kiddin luke, or am I)


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

feelin strong again now and hardly even on anything. feels good.

big bulking in about 12 weeks.


----------



## IanStu

morning Dave


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> I still find it amusing that you deleted your posts afterwards Jem! haha


you werent my friend !!!! I could tell ....so I felt bad - I have feelings you know :tongue:

Morning Dave hun


----------



## Goose

Morning all..

Been a while since I popped in here.. Mainly because I cannot keep up with it all!!

Last day at work tomorrow.. Was meant to be Friday but the trains are striking so cant get in!! So now im two days pay shorter than I thought I would be.. Therefore I may not be on as much as I sit on here 24/7 whilst working


----------



## D_MMA

mornin gainer, ian, jem 

Ye im cuttin at minute for european mma championships then im layin off the MMA for a few years. i can still go juniors next year so thinkin about it


----------



## D_MMA

morning goose lad


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> morning goose lad


Morning bro.

Looking at your sig, you will easily hit that target weight!!


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> mornin gainer, ian, jem
> 
> Ye im cuttin at minute for european mma championships then im layin off the MMA for a few years. i can still go juniors next year so thinkin about it


Can we have a new avi then Dave please - bored with that one now :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Can we have a new avi then Dave please - bored with that one now :tongue:


yup I second that!


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Haha! sorry jem! it was a light hearted comment! No hard feeling though! just messing! Aah i feel bad now!!


I was not sure :confused1: but I was more concerned about being a horrid spammer declaring love for people in your journal pmsl  :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Passes the day away nicely mate! sat here at work myself! :beer:
> 
> Mate saw before and after pics on ure journal! DAMN! good work!


Cheers pal.

Thank James L and his awesome diets. Really sorted me out :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Can we have a new avi then Dave please - bored with that one now :tongue:


Yeah 3rd that..


----------



## D_MMA

Oh really Jem... yes ok ill sort one out. Im away with work till tomorrow night but watch this space...any requests? lol.

Goose - i kno wil be easy but im hating the fact im gunna be under 16stone...!

Just pinged u an email of my plan. haha


----------



## IanStu

just a quick moan about work....was supposed to have had a paper delivery first thing this morning from one of my suppliers and they havent turned up, so my plans for the whole day are fvcked...why cant people do as they promise...realy p!sses me off...OK moan over you can carry on now!


----------



## Goose

DaveI said:


> Oh really Jem... yes ok ill sort one out. Im away with work till tomorrow night but watch this space...any requests? lol.
> 
> Goose - i kno wil be easy but im hating the fact im gunna be under 16stone...!
> 
> Just pinged u an email of my plan. haha


yeah know how you feel mate. I went from just shy of 17stone and currently weighing intoday at 15st 13.5lbs!!

Upped the carbs a bit today as im shattered.. Then seeing James next week to sort out a mock prep diet. :beer:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Oh really Jem... yes ok ill sort one out. Im away with work till tomorrow night but watch this space...any requests? lol.


A smile .................that's it ......


----------



## D_MMA

Gainer said:


> juniors would be a gd idea dave. how old are u?


21.

If your 21 on the 1st of Jan of that year you can compete all year so if i went northwest in may id be 22 but still classd as junior.

well thats what im lead to belive anyway lol


----------



## D_MMA

few days lol im away from home for abit


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Aah feelin much better after 2 sausages, 2 eggs and a couple of slices or home made bread!


damm thats made me feel hungry now...I've just ate a tin of tuna with some sweetcorn, brocoli and carrots thrown in...prefer the sound of your meal!


----------



## IanStu

you've been a member for more than 3 months and you must have just reached the right number of posts


----------



## robisco11

now you should aspire to be gold, like some people...


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> u were silver before me and joined after!? how does that work then!?


More posts aswell..


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> u were silver before me and joined after!? how does that work then!?


I'm special


----------



## D_MMA

neaqlry dinner time cant wait


----------



## robisco11

Gainer said:


> Haha! Aspiring to gold... Aah... one day it will happen! Do you have to pretty much live on here to achieve such a status!?


yes, these past 2 days without uk-m have been horrific! It felt as if id lost a loved one.


----------



## Jem

hellooooo


----------



## WRT

Gainer said:


> Hey Jem! sweet new pics BTW!


Oh sh*t! :drool:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem - Im constantly walkin round with a semi cos of the stack im on anyway but my god your pics have got me on one now haha


----------



## Jem

OMG erm thanks I am getting there ....even I can see some progress now !


----------



## Goose

Bl00dy Hell Jem!!

Hot stuff..

Now I know why my desk at work keeps wobbling


----------



## Jem

Thanks Goose ...now onto other things pmsl !


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yes, these past 2 days without uk-m have been horrific! It felt as if id lost a loved one.


Hi Rob - you're quiet - thought you missed it ? where you gone


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Thanks Goose ...now onto other things pmsl !


Seriously though! Good job.. look well chick. Nice work. :tongue:

Why am I starting to go blind??...... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Seriously though! Good job.. look well chick. Nice work. :tongue:
> 
> Why am I starting to go blind??...... :whistling:


there we go look - reference to training - knew someone would get round to that eventually [other than Gainer] :thumb:  :thumb: if


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Seriously though! Good job.. look well chick. Nice work. :tongue:
> 
> Why am I starting to go blind??...... :whistling:


there we go look - reference to training - knew someone would get round to that eventually [other than Gainer] :thumb:  :thumb: if nekkid women sent you blind - you would have lost your sight a looooong time ago honey :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> there we go look - reference to training - knew someone would get round to that eventually [other than Gainer] :thumb:  :thumb: if


Well its a start.



Competing are we missy?

Lol if was a joke regarding the blind bit but never mind


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Well its a start.
> 
> 
> 
> Competing are we missy?
> 
> Lol if was a joke regarding the blind bit but never mind


I know twas a joke ye twonk :whistling: erm well if I can compete with random mothers off the street then I think I stand some sort of chance .....to compete in anything else is a long way off for moi !


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> I know twas a joke ye twonk :whistling: erm well if I can compete with random mothers off the street then I think I stand some sort of chance .....to compete in anything else is a long way off for moi !


Doesnt have to be bodybuilding...............

Twonk.. I like that... I might have one tonight  :beer:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Doesnt have to be bodybuilding...............
> 
> Twonk.. I like that... I might have one tonight  :beer:


what would it be then ....

& I dont know where twonk came from tbh it just slipped out of my fingers


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> what would it be then ....
> 
> & I dont know where twonk came from tbh it just slipped out of my fingers


Lol you have to be careful how you word things my dear.. My girlfriend is away for a month so no pot holeing for me 

Page 3?

Photoshoots for mags?

Shoots for porn?

Escort?

Hmm what else would I like.. I mean you could be&#8230; Hmmm

Topless waitor?

Work in Hooters?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Lol you have to be careful how you word things my dear.. My girlfriend is away for a month so no pot holeing for me
> 
> Page 3?
> 
> Photoshoots for mags?
> 
> Shoots for porn?
> 
> Escort?
> 
> Hmm what else would I like.. I mean you could be&#8230; Hmmm
> 
> Topless waitor?
> 
> Work in Hooters?


LMFAO erm you smoothie you ! yes great and cunning plan & whilst I could and would take advantage of an airbrush if I could I do however think that for most of these - breasts are a pre-requisite though & mine have disappeared on my quest to trim down...:confused1:so until I have a boob job and lose the will to earn a living using my brain :ban: ...I will keep pretending to work whilst spending my life on this site and in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ooook you can have some reps when I have some .... :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> LMFAO erm you smoothie you ! yes great and cunning plan & whilst I could and would take advantage of an airbrush if I could I do however think that for most of these - breasts are a pre-requisite though & mine have disappeared on my quest to trim down...:confused1:so until I have a boob job and lose the will to earn a living using my brain :ban: ...I will keep pretending to work whilst spending my life on this site and in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ooook you can have some reps when I have some .... :tongue:


haha! :tongue:

Well to me your fine perky coat hanging breasticles look marvellous to me.. But breast are not the be all you know..

You have a bum too :thumbup1: two of them infact! Front and rear.. Highly useful in the world of pr0nography

Jem did you see my 6month transformation in my journal..

You never peek in there missy!!! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> haha! :tongue:
> 
> Well to me your fine perky coat hanging breasticles look marvellous to me.. But breast are not the be all you know..
> 
> You have a bum too :thumbup1: two of them infact! Front and rear.. Highly useful in the world of pr0nography
> 
> Jem did you see my 6month transformation in my journal..
> 
> You never peek in there missy!!! :cursing: :ban:


So not my bag baby but each to their own  and no because I cannot view the pics can I ? laptop firewalls .....I saw the first shot when you started the journal - are there more pics there now ? what page ? would I see them ? ....and I dont go in there because its macho stuff isnt it and the boys would just huff and puff that a mere girly would comment ....


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> So not my bag baby but each to their own  and no because I cannot view the pics can I ? laptop firewalls .....I saw the first shot when you started the journal - are there more pics there now ? what page ? would I see them ? ....and I dont go in there because its macho stuff isnt it and the boys would just huff and puff that a mere girly would comment ....


Well if you could view the first picture then you will be able to view the rest.. yes there are about another 6? maybe ... with a comparison of how I looked back in January before James started work on me :lol:

Be good to see some female comments in there get the ball rolling.. Its never to mucho for a lady 

Unless you like baby boys? :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Just seen your new avi...I know everyone has commented and you are a bit bored of hearing how beautiful you are....but you are so there...just a quick tip...don't stand infront of windows when getting photographed as you just end up a silhouette

Edit....obviously this post is for Jem...in case theres any confusion


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Just seen your new avi...I know everyone has commented and you are a bit bored of hearing how beautiful you are....but you are so there...just a quick tip...don't stand infront of windows when getting photographed as you just end up a silhouette
> 
> Edit....obviously this post is for Jem...in case theres any confusion


Damn thought that was for me! :lol:

Posing in front of the window CAN be a good sign... just imagine you are a young boy walking down the street.. you glance to your left and BAM!!! you've hit the jackpot.. Jem in her undies on the otherside of the window


----------



## Goose

At last she comments!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Just seen your new avi...I know everyone has commented and you are a bit bored of hearing how beautiful you are....but you are so there...just a quick tip...don't stand infront of windows when getting photographed as you just end up a silhouette
> 
> *Edit....obviously this post is for Jem...in case theres any confusion*


pmsl at the bold bit .... :lol:

thanks Ian - Oh yes - it's so difficult being beeeeutiful ...... :confused1:

However I do know you are the resident avi expert - speaking of which - methinks another unusual one from you is due ..work on it tonight !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> pmsl at the bold bit .... :lol:
> 
> thanks Ian - Oh yes - it's so difficult being beeeeutiful ...... :confused1:
> 
> However I do know you are the resident avi expert - speaking of which - methinks another unusual one from you is due ..work on it tonight !


OK I'll see what I can come up with it....just hope its not too scary


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Damn thought that was for me! :lol:
> 
> Posing in front of the window CAN be a good sign... just imagine you are a young boy walking down the street.. you glance to your left and BAM!!! you've hit the jackpot.. Jem in her undies on the otherside of the window


he would have to be feckin tall though ...I was in the bedroom :bounce: and yes I have commented and blimey - in 6 months that is amazing Goose ! congrats - thought you'd been at this game for longer than that tbh


----------



## robisco11

afternoon, just back from legs!

i got the wierdest feeling ever!! as soon as i started to do lunges i got a killer shooting pain at the bottom of my back, right on my tailbone!! no pain when i did squats or leg press etc but as soon as i took any kind of stride it came!! Rub it beeter please IAN..?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> afternoon, just back from legs!
> 
> i got the wierdest feeling ever!! as soon as i started to do lunges i got a killer shooting pain at the bottom of my back, right on my tailbone!! no pain when i did squats or leg press etc but as soon as i took any kind of stride it came!! Rub it beeter please IAN..?


OK bend over I'll apply some ointment....

Seriously though the pain is probably caused by the cartlidge between your lower vertebra bulging out and pressing against a nerve everytime you make the lunge movement...the slight twisting that happens could cause this which would explain why it doesnt happen with squats etc....be careful if the disk moves alot you will be in a world of pain for weeks


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> OK bend over I'll apply some ointment....
> 
> Seriously though the pain is probably caused by the cartlidge between your lower vertebra bulging out and pressing against a nerve everytime you make the lunge movement...the slight twisting that happens could cause this which would explain why it doesnt happen with squats etc....be careful if the disk moves alot you will be in a world of pain for weeks


ahhh so what should i do to minimise anything that might cause it to flare up anymore? Theres absolutely no pain now so is it just a case of not putting too much strain on it?


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> OK I'll see what I can come up with it....just hope its not too scary


NO NO NO me likes the funny one with the hat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: its a keeper:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

claire, theres a frog in my garden, do you think this immense downfall of rain could lead to its demise through drowning.....? :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> ahhh so what should i do to minimise anything that might cause it to flare up anymore? Theres absolutely no pain now so is it just a case of not putting too much strain on it?


lay off lunges for a while if they are the only time it happens....the disk will reset itself and you'll be fine but you don't want to make it worse...I would say it will only take a couple of weeks.....the fact that you have no pain now more or less confirms my diagnosis...if it was some sort of muscle strain you would have constant pain...just be careful and avoid doing the twist at wedding receptions for a while!!


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> claire, theres a frog in my garden, do you think this immense downfall of rain could lead to its demise through drowning.....? :whistling:


haha read it did you.........some times I should think before I speak, especially when he is sitting at his computer when I do :lol: :lol: :lol:

have just had to sit though the most boring man in the world explaining how frogs breathe :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> lay off lunges for a while if they are the only time it happens....the disk will reset itself and you'll be fine but you don't want to make it worse...I would say it will only take a couple of weeks.....the fact that you have no pain now more or less confirms my diagnosis...if it was some sort of muscle strain you would have constant pain...just be careful and avoid doing the twist at wedding receptions for a while!!


haha will do, cheeeeeeeeers!


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> haha read it did you.........some times I should think before I speak, especially when he is sitting at his computer when I do :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> have just had to sit though the most boring man in the world explaining how frogs breathe :laugh:


haha to be fair though, i think, in some kind of bizarre way, i understood what you were getting at :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> NO NO NO me likes the funny one with the hat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: its a keeper:thumb:


Oh no, now I dont know what to do...decisions decisions.... :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> haha to be fair though, i think, in some kind of bizarre way, i understood what you were getting at :thumbup1:


thank you...see im not sure what I meant ethier but I know it wasnt a sily question.......think maybe I should stop talking now :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> thank you...see im not sure what I meant ethier but I know it wasnt a sily question.......think maybe I should stop talking now :lol: :lol:


haha it was one of those questions where you have a logical thought, but you cant express it!! I have them all the time! I like to think im a bit too clever for people and its their fault :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> I like to think im a bit too clever for people and its their fault :thumb:


Delusional....again


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All.. How are we?


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> haha it was one of those questions where *you have a logical thought, but you cant express it!!* I have them all the time! I like to think im a bit too clever for people and its their fault :thumb:


bingo thats what I have been trying to say..............I will tell rob next time that its his fault for being to dumb to understand my level of intellectual thinking........uuummmm see how far it gets me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Hi howza....hows the maths and eating comming along?


----------



## IanStu

I'm completely lost with all this frog talk


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> I'm completely lost with all this frog talk


its the *lmao* thread.........lovingly created my my hubster, to embarass me beyond words :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> its the *lmao* thread.........lovingly created my my hubster, to embarass me beyond words :lol: :lol: :lol:


on way to check it out


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Hi howza....hows the maths and eating comming along?


Good thanks:thumb: How you ian? Still iLl?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Good thanks:thumb: How you ian? Still iLl?


no mate i'm pretty much all fixed now...just at the tail end of my swine flu...that was pathetic I hardly died at all...and all my other aches and pains are pretty well gone...so at last I'm starting training again


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> no mate i'm pretty much all fixed now...just at the tail end of my swine flu...that was pathetic I hardly died at all...and all my other aches and pains are pretty well gone...so at last I'm starting training again


Good Stuff


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> bingo thats what I have been trying to say..............I will tell rob next time that *its his fault for being to dumb* to understand my level of intellectual thinking........uuummmm see how far it gets me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


if he takes offence, i never told you anything........ :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Evening people.


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening people, sorry if im a bti non chatty but still trying to figure out what I foudn out yesterday did not even go to gym today - Gasp grrr


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Evening people, sorry if im a bti non chatty but still trying to figure out what I foudn out yesterday did not even go to gym today - Gasp grrr


Hey betty  . Hope it not bad news.


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Hey betty  . Hope it not bad news.


No just complicated family stuff, that I haven't a clue what to do about :confused1:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> No just complicated family stuff, that I haven't a clue what to do about :confused1:


Ohh well i'm sure you'll work it out 

Been upto much?


----------



## Dsahna

Hello everyone,hope youre okay today bets


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello everyone,hope youre okay today bets


Evening mate.. How you?


----------



## Dsahna

Im good howzer,hope your trainings going well mate


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Im good howzer,hope your trainings going well mate


Good Stuff 

Yeah trainging good and went back rugby tonight! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Great news howzer:thumb:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Great news howzer:thumb:


Indeed:thumb: How you training>


----------



## Bettyboo

Hya Dan, yeah better today thanks going gym tomorrow for definate lol

Yeah it will sort it self out Howieee


----------



## solidcecil

hey kids,

hows we?


----------



## Bettyboo

ello cecil how is you , im okish


----------



## solidcecil

aw why only okish?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey kids,
> 
> hows we?


hello mate...where you been hiding...and whats happened to your journal...you given up on it?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> hello mate...where you been hiding...and whats happened to your journal...you given up on it?


yeah just been real busy, ent been gym in 2weeks went for the first time today and did a push day.

how you been mate?

hows the back?

:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> yeah just been real busy, ent been gym in 2weeks went for the first time today and did a push day.
> 
> how you been mate?
> 
> hows the back?
> 
> :bounce:


my backs fine thanks....so are you gonna get back into training or what...you seem to have lost your drive...I may be imagining it, but thats how it feels...is it your job thats fvckin up your training or is there something else?


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i have stuff going on, but going to the gym tomorrow and gonna push myself.


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> my backs fine thanks....so are you gonna get back into training or what...you seem to have lost your drive...I may be imagining it, but thats how it feels...is it your job thats fvckin up your training or is there something else?


cool thats good then.

yeah seem to have lost my drive with training a little, but hoping to get back into it this week.

just had my mind on other things and people recently.

and work doesnt help, working from 7-6everyday! :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

yeah those hours are a killer mate...and yes things do take precendent to training some times, thats understandable...hope you manage to sort something out, you've made so much progress, would be ashame to let it slip!


----------



## Jem

Hello ..morning and welcome - isnt it a lovely day folks !!!!


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> Hello ..morning and welcome - isnt it a lovely day folks !!!!


Morning my lovely..

Isn't it just.. The pi55ing down rain and cold is my favourite.. :thumbup1:

Last day in the office for me today :ban:


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Morning my lovely..
> 
> Isn't it just.. The pi55ing down rain and cold is my favourite.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Last day in the office for me today :ban:


 and then no job ??????? :cursing: :cursing: OMG what are you going to do ?? and where is your gf anyway - she is on holiday again ???


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Morning all.


Morning Howie !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha read it did you.........some times I should think before I speak, especially when he is sitting at his computer when I do :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> have just had to sit though the most boring man in the world explaining how frogs breathe :laugh:


fpmsl i chose to ignore that particular link marked esp for the geordie brummie ....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

the weathers bloody awful...whats going on its like winter...I'm feeling all damp

Oh forgot to say...morning losers


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> and then no job ??????? :cursing: :cursing: OMG what are you going to do ?? and where is your gf anyway - she is on holiday again ???


Well I have an interview Monday morning so hopefully that goes well.. I also have work Saturday helping out my mate doing removals so it's a bit of extra cash!

Yeah shes on holiday again! Visiting her dad in spain as he lives there. Shes gone for a month so Goosey is out to play


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Shes gone for a month so Goosey is out to play


Lock up your daughters...

Edit...and sons


----------



## Jem

Morning Ian

Goose - you are being good and faithful so stop pretending - I know you are a good boy really [a bit dirty...but still a good boy at heart]

Glad you have something lined up and I hope it works out - wear your bestest suit !


----------



## Jem

You are always hungry Gainer - still you can afford to eat lots cant you ....so eeeeeeat !


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> morning all! feelin hungry already!


has your wife made you all your food for the day


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> Lock up your daughters...
> 
> Edit...and sons


HAHA :laugh:



Jem said:


> Morning Ian
> 
> Goose - you are being good and faithful so stop pretending - I know you are a good boy really [a bit dirty...but still a good boy at heart]
> 
> Glad you have something lined up and I hope it works out - wear your bestest suit !


Who said I was pretending?? Of course I am a good boy.. I meant nothing by my previous post other than I can have some freedom and fun  :whistling:


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> has your wife made you all your food for the day


LOL :lol:


----------



## Jem

of course Goose .....but actually - you know this 6 month transformation - do you get loads more attention from people ...or do you find that people are a bit too intimidated by you to speak first ....just wondering from a male perspective on how changes to the body affect how people behave towards you ...


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> of course Goose .....but actually - you know this 6 month transformation - do you get loads more attention from people ...or do you find that people are a bit too intimidated by you to speak first ....just wondering from a male perspective on how changes to the body affect how people behave towards you ...


Funny you should say that Jem as I had this discussion with my mates and some girl mates the other night when we were out..

When I go out I get millions of stares, glares etc and I know I get noticed.. But I don't get half the amount of girls coming up to me than I used to.. I spoke to a few mates they were surprised.. But when I spoke to the female mates they said if they didn't know me they would feel intimidated to come and chat to me etc..

Bit annoying really but end of the day I don't do it to please girls I do it because I enjoy the sport and in the words of an X-factor contestant.. "its all ive ever wanted to dooooo waa waa" 

I think girls think im going to be aggressive or stuck up or bite! Im really not like that though.. But then I can see where they would come from as I may be the same in the opposite situation.

I found when I was the shape I was 6 months ago I would get more attention as I guess I fitted in more???


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Afford to!? haha! just about! Yup my lovely wife has sent me out the door with 2 tins of tuna, some pasta, 2 baked potatoes, some chrisps, and a ham sandwich. Should keep me going till i get home!





Gainer said:


> ooh... and little packs of haribo!


Diets going well then pmsl!

That would keep me going until around &#8230; hmm now?!


----------



## IanStu

I still get treated like a leper...


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Haha! :lol: Shopping day today so fridge and cabinets will be stocked up again for plenty more food tomorrow! :beer:
> 
> will sneak in a healthy subway at lunch i think. Good old foot long BBQ rib! Damn its good! Maybe a donought too!:laugh:


Ah your making me jealous!! im starting my cut next week.. Eeek! :beer:


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> Im sure you'll enjoy it mate! Havnt done a cutting diet yet. Not a massive amount to cut at the mo though! Just luckily dont put on fat!


Yeah scum like you who are natuarally lean :cursing: :lol: only kidding pal..

Part of me now feels I could get even bigger and just scoff scoff scoff..

But im actually doing a mock prep so will be in competition shape come my holiday in november.. Then.. BAM! BOOM! 2 weeks of all inclusive food to get down me.. Bring on the rebound..

Going to be tough as im having the help of Mr Llewellin! Eek!


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> how long you cutting for? do you think ure gonna go for a comp in the end?


Doing a 14 week cut which will lead me up to my holiday! Just doing it purely for to reap the benefits of the rebound then become a mass monster and then im looking to compete in 2010.. I have to do it otherwise ill prob alway regret. But Ill be with the big boys so could be tough!


----------



## Goose

All details will be in my journal over the next few days


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Funny you should say that Jem as I had this discussion with my mates and some girl mates the other night when we were out..
> 
> When I go out I get millions of stares, glares etc and I know I get noticed.. But I don't get half the amount of girls coming up to me than I used to.. I spoke to a few mates they were surprised.. But when I spoke to the female mates they said if they didn't know me they would feel intimidated to come and chat to me etc..
> 
> Bit annoying really but end of the day I don't do it to please girls I do it because I enjoy the sport and in the words of an X-factor contestant.. "its all ive ever wanted to dooooo waa waa"
> 
> I think girls think im going to be aggressive or stuck up or bite! Im really not like that though.. But then I can see where they would come from as I may be the same in the opposite situation.
> 
> I found when I was the shape I was 6 months ago I would get more attention as I guess I fitted in more???


yeah bugger them all eh ?

I hate people that judge like that - I will chat with anyone but I have a hard time with girls who pre-judge and give you dirty looks based on how you look - men are cool - they just accept you as you are

It's women grrrr:cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Goose said:


> Doing a 14 week cut which will lead me up to my holiday!


its all fvkin holidays with you...wont that be your 4th this year....snot fair....I got 3 days off next week then a week at christmas...my last holiday was last christmas...I hate my job :cursing:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> yeah bugger them all eh ?
> 
> I hate people that judge like that - I will chat with anyone but I have a hard time with girls who pre-judge and give you dirty looks based on how you look - men are cool - they just accept you as you are
> 
> It's women grrrr:cursing:


Yeah its so difficult.. These two girls who are my mates when I first mate them through my mate they were so quiet a blunt with me.. Barely said two words.. I did kinda come out my shell more and one night asked one of them if she was ok and just had a chat.. Since then we chat loads and get on well.. And I asked her and she just said I didn't know you and admitted she felt a bit intimidated.. Now its cool as we get on but makes me think great!! No-0nes going to talk to me lol


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> HAHA:lol: :lol:
> 
> Lots of people hate scum like me that stay lean! Makes life easier though... No hard dieting! luxury! Your gonna be as happy as a pig in crap then with all that food after dieting! :bounce:
> 
> Sounds like a sweet plan. You'll have a good hand then helping you out! Make the most of it! How did you sort it with him? He's a BIG guy!... One day! :thumb:


He was a mate of Scott Horton who owns Hercules gym.. I occasionally go down there. I saw a poster about personal training and had James L on it.. I rang him and organised a meet. That was in Januaray, he has help me get to where I am today with his nutrition and advice.

Now its time to shed the slab of lard that's covering everything up!!

Dieting may be easier for you, but I can imagine bulking is easier for me


----------



## Goose

IanStu said:


> its all fvkin holidays with you...wont that be your 4th this year....snot fair....I got 3 days off next week then a week at christmas...my last holiday was last christmas...I hate my job :cursing:


I know I know,, its going to be horrible.. 2 weeks in Cuba, all inclusive in a 5 star hotel.. really dont know what im going to do with myself..

It'll be my 3rd holiday.

Spain, Portugal then Cuba.

My gf has been france (skiing), spain, portugal now in spain for a month then Cuba with me..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wow! You really are living the life of riley ATM Goose! But I understand where you are coming from on the not so many girls approaching you. Gotta mate in the same boat. Girls look at him now and think he's out their league. :lol:

Jem, looking absolutely mouthwatering in your bikini...need your advice...how many bikinis is too many to take on holiday?

I'm a carbing up today people and feel absolutely amazzzzzing

Hope everyone is well and all.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> Wow! You really are living the life of riley ATM Goose! But I understand where you are coming from on the not so many girls approaching you. Gotta mate in the same boat. Girls look at him now and think he's out their league. :lol:
> 
> Jem, looking absolutely mouthwatering in your bikini...need your advice...how many bikinis is too many to take on holiday?
> 
> I'm a carbing up today people and feel absolutely amazzzzzing
> 
> Hope everyone is well and all.


Hey GB!! Long time no speak!

I don't believe I have seen you in my journal either, I hope I havn't scared you off aswell :lol: with all the macho talk that is going on in there.

I wouldn't say I was out of anyones league!! If anything the opposite..

Having girls not talk to you because of how I look would make me think im ugly, fat etc not that I am amazing :laugh:

Nothing I can really do about it.. Maybe the spray on t-shirts don't work when I go out??


----------



## Goose

Gainer said:


> That would be sweet to have someone like that mentor u!
> 
> Too true mate. Pain in the **** to bulk! Just takes a little longer but gains are pretty solid.


Well you certainly have made some decent gains looking at your pictures.. Keep it up as its working pal :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Goose said:


> Hey GB!! Long time no speak!
> 
> I don't believe I have seen you in my journal either, I hope I havn't scared you off aswell :lol: with all the macho talk that is going on in there.
> 
> I wouldn't say I was out of anyones league!! If anything the opposite..
> 
> Having girls not talk to you because of how I look would make me think im ugly, fat etc not that I am amazing :laugh:
> 
> Nothing I can really do about it.. Maybe the spray on t-shirts don't work when I go out??


My goodness me....the subtle hints! I shall have to see what I can do about that then. You don't have what it takes to scare me boy. :lol:

Spray on T-shirt work a treat, but not in metallic blue/pink/gold or silver.


----------



## Goose

Gym Bunny said:


> My goodness me....the subtle hints! I shall have to see what I can do about that then. You don't have what it takes to scare me boy. :lol:
> 
> Spray on T-shirt work a treat, but not in metallic blue/pink/gold or silver.


I don't think I own any metallic look tops nor any ones with glitter on for that matter :lol:

Well if you like any other girl out there I think I may&#8230; But I know your not so no chance of me making you scared !!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello!! Oh my goodness, it's all go in this thread at the moment - I'm having to entertain the temp so am not getting much chance to post!

GB - I usually take about 5 or 6,7 hhhmm last time I might have even taken 8 with me, you never know which one/s you'll want to wear on any particular day!


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!! Oh my goodness, it's all go in this thread at the moment - I'm having to entertain the temp so am not getting much chance to post!
> 
> GB - I usually take about 5 or 6,7 hhhmm last time I might have even taken 8 with me, you never know which one/s you'll want to wear on any particular day!


You can never have enough bikinis eh!


----------



## robisco11

evening!


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all.


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all.


alrite mate, hows it going?


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!! Oh my goodness, it's all go in this thread at the moment - I'm having to entertain the temp so am not getting much chance to post!
> 
> GB - I usually take about 5 or 6,7 hhhmm last time I might have even taken 8 with me, you never know which one/s you'll want to wear on any particular day!


Excellent I shall pack them all. Now, how many pairs of shoes? :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent I shall pack them all. Now, how many pairs of shoes? :lol:


shoes......as many as humanly possible :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Wow! You really are living the life of riley ATM Goose! But I understand where you are coming from on the not so many girls approaching you. Gotta mate in the same boat. Girls look at him now and think he's out their league. :lol:
> 
> Jem, looking absolutely mouthwatering in your bikini...need your advice...how many bikinis is too many to take on holiday?
> 
> I'm a carbing up today people and feel absolutely amazzzzzing
> 
> Hope everyone is well and all.


Missed this Lys ....OMG dunno what WA is on ....I have 17 so far and will buy another couple before I go .....

you wear them all day every day for 2 weeks ....well I do anyway ....suppose if you are climbing fookin hills you may want to wear a bit more pmsl .....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> shoes......as many as humanly possible :thumb:


Nope not agreeing - many flip flops but only 2 pairs of high heels - you never wear the rest ....extra bikinis instead


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Missed this Lys ....OMG dunno what WA is on ....I have 17 so far and will buy another couple before I go .....
> 
> you wear them all day every day for 2 weeks ....well I do anyway ....suppose if you are climbing fookin hills you may want to wear a bit more pmsl .....


lol I own about 3.......but then again dont plan on going anywhere to wear them :crying:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Nope not agreeing - many flip flops but only 2 pairs of high heels - you never wear the rest ....extra bikinis instead


the bikinis can roll up inside the shoes......there no space lost, top in the right and bottoms in the left, job done :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol I own about 3.......but then again dont plan on going anywhere to wear them :crying:


tis a hard life - I could fit you in my suitcase ...or better still leave the fella at home and take you instead ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> tis a hard life - I could fit you in my suitcase ...or better still leave the fella at home and take you instead ....


my kids are small.....loud but small there could fit under an arm each........how about it....no dont blame you, there noisy buggers :laugh:


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> alrite mate, hows it going?


Yeahh good thanks mate... You?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Yeahh good thanks mate... You?


aye im not too bad thanks! I've had a look around and you dont have a journal!! :ban:


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> aye im not too bad thanks! I've had a look around and you dont have a journal!! :ban:


I know i'll start one soon.


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> I know i'll start one soon.


sooooon as in now?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> sooooon as in now?


No soon as in when i can be assed to think about what to write and acutally write it. :thumbup1:

I also need find decent gym next month .


----------



## Dsahna

Get off that butt and get one up howzer:thumb:thats you,ian and bob whos getthng pestered till i see journals with your names on

They really help motivate you


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Get off that butt and get one up howzer:thumb:thats you,ian and bob whos getthng pestered till i see journals with your names on
> 
> They really help motivate you


Words of a legend


----------



## Jem

well you dont feckin visit mine ...so its not like you're actually gonna visit theirs either is it .....


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Get off that butt and get one up howzer:thumb:thats you,ian and bob whos getthng pestered till i see journals with your names on
> 
> They really help motivate you


Yeahh i will get one up!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well you dont feckin visit mine ...so its not like you're actually gonna visit theirs either is it .....


you talking to moi?


----------



## jonno

Hi felloe bronzers. I finally made it here!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

alrite Jonno.......journal?......... :whistling:


----------



## Howe

jonno said:


> Hi felloe bronzers. I finally made it here!!!!!!!! :thumb:


Hi mate


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> well you dont feckin visit mine ...so its not like you're actually gonna visit theirs either is it .....


AHEM JEM MATEY!you is a buddy of mine and i do visit your journal,but when i do pop in you are flirting with someone,and it would be rude to interruptso there


----------



## IanStu

did I hear my name mentioned...something to do with Ian not needing a journal as he is the highest repped silver without a journal on UK-M...and the fourth highest overall without a journal....thats out of 26,000 members.....I thank you


----------



## robisco11

no it was to do with IAN being a self righteous cnut!.....thats what Jem said anyway


----------



## Dsahna

Hello maaaate how was training ian?

Ps get a journal up


----------



## Howe

Evening Ian! You ok mate?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> no it was to do with IAN being a self righteous cnut!.....thats what Jem said anyway


She says some terrible things....hope you told her what a saint I am:whistling:



Dsahna said:


> Hello maaaate how was training ian?
> 
> Ps get a journal up


Training was good..did back and Biceps..went well...but a strange thing happened...when I had my shower and was admiring my granite like physique in the mirror I saw a couple of wrinkles on my face WTF...I've never aged I've been young for ever...face lift time I think!


----------



## Dsahna

You old [email protected] you:lol:

How old are you anyway ian?

Mmmmmmmmm 35

Ps get a journal up


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> Evening Ian! You ok mate?


I'm OK mate...except I've aged dreadfully today...I blame global warming


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> I'm OK mate...except I've aged dreadfully today...I blame global warming


Good. ohh why? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> You old [email protected] you:lol:
> 
> How old are you anyway ian?
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm *35*
> 
> Ps get a journal up


I'd be very happy to say i was 35 years old...you need to add alot to that number....

Journal is imminent:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Age mate?

Ps get a journal up


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Age mate?
> 
> Ps get a journal up


I was born on 18th November 1962...you do the math

Journal was just launched but sank...so starting a new one


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> I was born on 18th November 1962...you do the math
> 
> Journal was just launched but sank...so starting a new one


21? You certainly look it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> 21? You certainly look it mate:thumbup1:


thanks buddy...reps coming your way when I'm recharged


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> I was born on 18th November 1962...you do the math
> 
> Journal was just launched but sank...so starting a new one


oohhh maths :thumb: 26?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> oohhh maths :thumb: 26?


correct Howza...I got socks older than you

LOL you changed it...prefer the edited version


----------



## robisco11

im not going to suck up.....i think you look older than you are IAN.


----------



## Dsahna

56 mmmmm didnt put you at that bigman:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im not going to suck up.....i think you look older than you are IAN.


LOL....you mean like a fossil or something....


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> *56* mmmmm didnt put you at that bigman:thumb:


for fvcks sake dont add bloody 10 years...its hard enough being 46 with the body of a 18 year old...cant think what 56 will be like


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL....you mean like a fossil or something....


Id rep you again if i could:lol:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> for fvcks sake dont add bloody 10 years...its hard enough being 46 with the *body of a 18 year old*...cant think what 56 will be like


 :whistling:


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> correct Howza...I got socks older than you
> 
> LOL you changed it...prefer the edited version


hehe dam i wasn't quick enough. :laugh:

Your old enough to be my grandad thats scary.


----------



## robisco11

how old are you Howwwwieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IanStu

There ya go...close up warts an all....pretty scary but I think I look OK for my age...I'm fishing for compliments here!


----------



## robisco11

bloody hell....no hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> how old are you Howwwwieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


18


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> bloody hell....no hat!!!!!!!!


oh fvck...what was I thinking!


----------



## IanStu

right I gotta go and change my incontinence pads...and have my coco...be back later


----------



## Dsahna

Mate you look real mean


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> right I gotta go and change my incontinence pads...and have my coco...be back later


Laters mate.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah for hiking I have some new hotpants and very short hiking shorts. 6pairs of bikinis, couple of vests, a fleece in case it gets cold. I intend to get as tanned as I can 

Shoes = hiking boots, sandles, flipflops, semi-smartish flat shoes for going out dancing in, trainers for running. Think that should do me.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah for hiking I have some new hotpants and very short hiking shorts. 6pairs of bikinis, couple of vests, a fleece in case it gets cold. I intend to get as tanned as I can
> 
> Shoes = hiking boots, sandles, flipflops, semi-smartish flat shoes for going out dancing in, trainers for running. Think that should do me.


hotpants for hiking!?


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> hotpants for hiking!?


 Why not?


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Why not?


could catch on :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ian men get better with age! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ian men get better with age! :thumb:


dont encourage him!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

robisco11 said:


> dont encourage him!


Well you do!! Only being honest!


----------



## WRT

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ian men get better with age! :thumb:


Of course


----------



## robisco11

well im only 19 and to be honest.....im not sure i could get any better!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

WRT said:


> Of course


 :001_tt2:



robisco11 said:


> well im only 19 and to be honest.....im not sure i could get any better!


You'll be surprised!! Although you are a little vision of loveliness now! :wink:


----------



## skd

robisco11 said:


> well im only 19 and to be honest.....im not sure i could get any better!


you sad bstrd :lol:


----------



## robisco11

i only speak the truth my friend....only speak the truth


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening ladies and gents, just had the most fab gym session. Got a few pbs which i was very happy about and got a very sweaty and I actually look fit haha also my half brother and sister want to meet me, how cool is that!


----------



## Bettyboo

PS i had a few Pb's whoohoo lol did I mention that


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents, just had the most fab gym session. Got a few pbs which i was very happy about and got a very sweaty and I actually look fit haha also my half brother and sister want to meet me, how cool is that!


Evening Betty.. Glad you had a good session! and Awesome news about your half bro and sister


----------



## M_at

Evening peoples. How's things?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Matt and howiieee lol im good today thanks everyone else ok


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> Evening peoples. How's things?


Evening Matt. I'm good. You?



Bettyboo said:


> Evening Matt and howiieee lol im good today thanks everyone else ok


Good.. yes thanks.


----------



## M_at

acheing in a good way. Just trying to decide wether to gym tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies and gents, just had the most fab gym session. Got a few pbs which i was very happy about and got a very sweaty and I actually look fit haha also my half brother and sister want to meet me, how cool is that!


Betty I am absolutely thrilled to hear that! You go! Onwards and upwards....there is ALWAYS a silver lining...it's just sometimes our glasses are so dark we can't see it. :rockon:


----------



## robisco11

im off people

i shall grace you with my presence tomorrow x


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks GB x


----------



## solidcecil

hey how we doing?

just got back from a meal out, steak,chips,onion rings and a warm choclate brownie to finnish! YUM!


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> hey how we doing?
> 
> just got back from a meal out, steak,chips,onion rings and a warm choclate brownie to finnish! YUM!


Tut some of us are trying to diet lol thats just torture, did you enjoy it though??


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Tut some of us are trying to diet lol thats just torture, did you enjoy it though??


Don't ask that - I don't want to know. Especially after the Wii fit told me I lost 7lbs in the last 4 days


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Don't ask that - I don't want to know. Especially after the Wii fit told me I lost 7lbs in the last 4 days


Well done you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people hmm Legs today my favourite!


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> AHEM JEM MATEY!you is a buddy of mine and i do visit your journal,but when i do pop in you are flirting with someone,and it would be rude to interruptso there


Ahem Dan- It would also be rude not to respond to comments made in my journal ...& ....since when did flirting harm anyone - feel free to join in .....Oh sh!t forgot though yer a fookin poofter :lol: :lol:....all your flirting contains bummage ...


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone!

regarding Dan, yes, he is most certainly gay...


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning jem, hey hun you are looking fab! I wish i looked that good!


----------



## 0161

morning people, how is everyone?

have been woken up by thunder and lightning this morning!


----------



## Bettyboo

morning 0161, i love a thunder and lightening storm, better in the night though!


----------



## 0161

i like em myself, but this is my week off work and all its done is rain lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning everyone, i love thunder and lightening too but luckily its blue skies down south today


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> regarding Dan, yes, he is most certainly gay...


Just cause he loves me dont make him gay...everyone loves me...and everyone can't be gay surely...you do the math


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Morning jem, hey hun you are looking fab! I wish i looked that good!


thanks Betty ! Feeling a bit better about the holiday now ...should not be hiding from the camera this year ...well not soooo much ! cheers for the vm x



0161 said:


> morning people, how is everyone?
> 
> have been woken up by thunder and lightning this morning!


Morning


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Just cause he loves me dont make him gay...everyone loves me...and everyone can't be gay surely...you do the math


I stand corrected.


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> I stand erected.


----------



## robisco11

haha very witty..who told you ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Well its sunshine down here so im putting my washing out, jesus my **** stinks today haha


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Well its sunshine down here so im putting my washing out, jesus my **** stinks today haha


erm nice !


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol sorry too much info, my little girl just ran out of the room, can came back in with a peg on her nose haha


----------



## 0161

i was wondering what the **** stood for, now i know lol


----------



## IanStu

OK folks...your mission for today should you chose to accept it...is to get me to 1 mil reps before Goose.....somehow he has crept ahead (mainly by being a complete whore who begs shamelesly) now he only needs about 6000 so dont rep him ya here me...don't..

So feel free to shower me with your love.......go on then what you waiting for....


----------



## Jem

your poor children ....somebody call child services...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> OK folks...your mission for today should you chose to accept it...is to get me to 1 mil reps before Goose.....somehow he has crept ahead (mainly by being a complete whore who begs shamelesly) now he only needs about 6000 so dont rep him ya here me...don't..
> 
> So feel free to shower me with your love.......go on then what you waiting for....


see I get so much sh!t and I never whore for reps - so I will neg you for that .... :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> your poor children ....somebody call child services...


Haha


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> see I get so much sh!t and I never whore for reps - so I will neg you for that .... :cursing:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all.

all good?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Feel the pain...naughty naughty :nono: :thumbdown: :nono:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right I had better go get some clothes on, instead of sitting in my dressing gown lol Then get my smelly ar$e to the gym!


----------



## 0161

'rep-whoring' is a no no?


----------



## robisco11

im'a neg you as well...just for the fun of it!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Dave1


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> im'a neg you as well...just for the fun of it!


Doooooo it Doooooo it - serve him right:laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> 'rep-whoring' is a no no?


it is...but all bronze members with less than 300 posts have to rep all gold members.......im a gold.....so you might as well.... :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol rep whoring what are you lot like madness


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning all.
> 
> all good?


Ooooh missed you there - right let's have a look at this new avi ....


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> it is...but all bronze members with less than 300 posts have to rep all gold members.......im a gold.....so you might as well.... :whistling:


pmsl repped !


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im'a neg you as well...just for the fun of it!


WTF....there is no fun in giving me negs....this is a serious business...If you dont reconsider I will post nude pics of myself in the AL..so think on


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> 'rep-whoring' is a no no?


supposed to be an instant ban now :whistling:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> it is...but all bronze members with less than 300 posts have to rep all gold members.......im a gold.....so you might as well.... :whistling:


lol funny as, perhaps i should be more brazen with asking for em!


----------



## D_MMA

it aint any good jem. just abit newer so im not as fat as the old one and after your request how can i say no to you lol


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> pmsl repped !


 :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> WTF....there is no fun in giving me negs....this is a serious business...If you dont reconsider I will post nude pics of myself in the AL..so think on


Oooh do it do it! I could do with a laugh this morning :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> it is...but all bronze members with less than 300 posts have to rep all gold members.......im a gold.....so you might as well.... :whistling:


done mate, what have i got to lose lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> it aint any good jem. just abit newer so im not as fat as the old one and after your request how can i say no to you lol


well it would be better were it not in a vampire hideout Dave :lol: .....I want close up :whistling:  :whistling: but I can wait till you are happy darling !


----------



## robisco11

I cant wait dave, i want/need/desire a close up......NOW!!


----------



## Jem

Right listen - serious thing here

for the past 2 days when I go to new posts I can see new comments added by myself at the end of the thread at a time when I have not added anything .....

Ok so for example - In the Boob thread - it says I was the last person to comment at 9:28 - but if you go into the thread - you will see that I last commented at 8:30 or something like that ....

This keeps happening all the time over the last 2 days ...anyone else noticed it???

Have a look at BOOBS thread and see what I mean ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Right listen - serious thing here
> 
> for the past 2 days when I go to new posts I can see new comments added by myself at the end of the thread at a time when I have not added anything .....
> 
> Ok so for example - In the Boob thread - it says I was the last person to comment at 9:28 - but if you go into the thread - you will see that I last commented at 8:30 or something like that ....
> 
> This keeps happening all the time over the last 2 days ...anyone else noticed it???
> 
> Have a look at BOOBS thread and see what I mean ???


on my way....im like S.Holmes, you've got me on the case, it will be solved


----------



## 0161

loggin off for a bit guys.

virgin media have just turned up to upgrade my service!

catch you all soon, stay happy :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Byeeee


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Right listen - serious thing here
> 
> for the past 2 days when I go to new posts I can see new comments added by myself at the end of the thread at a time when I have not added anything .....
> 
> Ok so for example - In the Boob thread - it says I was the last person to comment at 9:28 - but if you go into the thread - you will see that I last commented at 8:30 or something like that ....
> 
> This keeps happening all the time over the last 2 days ...anyone else noticed it???
> 
> Have a look at BOOBS thread and see what I mean ???


I think its because there is a poll on the thread...everytime someone votes it pops up as a new post...something like that...I noticed it happening with me on other threads with polls


----------



## Rosedale6

Jem said:


> Right listen - serious thing here
> 
> for the past 2 days when I go to new posts I can see new comments added by myself at the end of the thread at a time when I have not added anything .....
> 
> Ok so for example - In the Boob thread - it says I was the last person to comment at 9:28 - but if you go into the thread - you will see that I last commented at 8:30 or something like that ....
> 
> This keeps happening all the time over the last 2 days ...anyone else noticed it???
> 
> Have a look at BOOBS thread and see what I mean ???


Ive noticed this, its been happening since the site was down for them 2days. :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> I think its because there is a poll on the thread...everytime someone votes it pops up as a new post...something like that...I noticed it happening with me on other threads with polls


thats what i was gonna say.......... :whistling: problem solved...god im good


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> thats what i was gonna say.......... :whistling: problem solved...god im good


thank god for you Rob....need more like you, not all these rep whores that are popping up trying to get a million points :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Rosedale6 said:


> Ive noticed this, its been happening since the site was down for them 2days. :confused1:


but you're right - it has only occurred since the site was down ....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> thank god for you Rob....need more like you, not all these rep whores that are popping up trying to get a million points :whistling:


I couldnt agree more! I always knew you spoke sense!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> thank god for you Rob....need more like you, not all these rep whores that are popping up trying to get a million points :whistling:


Grrrrrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## D_MMA

vampire hideout lol.

Bets i can do with a crap phone 

More in time. not going to rome to fight now so steppin up my game. Big time.

Juniors next years is all iv got to look at now.... balls out all the way haha


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr :cursing:


who repped you ???? was it Rob ???


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> vampire hideout lol.
> 
> Bets i can do with a crap phone
> 
> More in time. not going to rome to fight now so steppin up my game. Big time.
> 
> Juniors next years is all iv got to look at now.... balls out all the way haha


Sure this is not a Gay comp - you dont normally need to get your genitalia out dave :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> who repped you ???? was it Rob ???


Not saying...there are many on here who love me you know :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> who repped you ???? was it Rob ???


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> :whistling:


pmsl negged :laugh: I am having my reps back !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> pmsl negged :laugh: I am having my reps back !


no way......i thought more of you!!!


----------



## Jem

my reps are worth 18695 but I believe they are all going for a burton soon anyway ....pmsl


----------



## robisco11

did you actualllllly neg me....


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> did you actualllllly neg me....


course I didnt - I have never negged anyone - dont believe in it ! I repped Ian ....fooks sake

I have been negged myself though ! :cursing: ....not today - I just mean someone has negged me before - a couple of times I suspect


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> course I didnt - I have never negged anyone - dont believe in it ! I repped Ian ....fooks sake
> 
> I have been negged myself though ! :cursing:


 :bounce: reps when i can lol


----------



## IanStu

Right people I gotta go and do some actual work (fvckin liberty)...I love you all...thanks for doing your bit to help me....back later x


----------



## robisco11

byeeeeeeeeeeeeee

so where is everyone!?!?!?


----------



## Jem

dunno I am bored - cannot do any work because it's Thursday and tis the day before Friday so would be a shame to start now ...might as well wait until Monday now ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> dunno I am bored - cannot do any work because it's Thursday and tis the day before Friday so would be a shame to start now ...might as well wait until Monday now ...


yeh thats true....work of any kind scares me, even in the gym! I always stop at the point just before i begin to sweat, i find i make my best gains this way...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning all!!

Well done Betty on your PB's and new about your brother and sister.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> byeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> so where is everyone!?!?!?


i take it this is a quiet morning in here?

robisco mate are u in manchester as well?


----------



## Howe

Morning All


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i take it this is a quiet morning in here?
> 
> robisco mate are u in manchester as well?


yeh this is majorly quiet, theres usually a ton of convos going on at once, usually involving violence or filth or a combo of the two which are my personal fav's! I am in manchester mate, in good old Eccles  where abouts are you?


----------



## robisco11

morning WA and howwwwieeeeeeeeeeeeeiiieeeeeewwwwrerrroooieeeee!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh this is majorly quiet, theres usually a ton of convos going on at once, usually involving violence or filth or a combo of the two which are my personal fav's! I am in manchester mate, in good old Eccles  where abouts are you?


salford buddy  enjoyin the rain lol


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> salford buddy  enjoyin the rain lol


same here! where in salford? and where do you train?


----------



## IanStu

Right I'm back folks....did some work...it didnt agree with me.....morning everyone I havent already said morning too...you are all looking very beautiful this morning :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Right I'm back folks....did some work...it didnt agree with me.....morning everyone I havent already said morning too...you are all looking very beautiful this morning :thumb:


i want your job when i actually begin to work!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> morning WA and howwwwieeeeeeeeeeeeeiiieeeeeewwwwrerrroooieeeee!


Morning Mate.. You good?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Right I'm back folks....did some work...it didnt agree with me.....morning everyone I havent already said morning too...you are all looking very beautiful this morning :thumb:


OMFG ..........gimme a break - your normal line is good morning losers ....rep tart:lol:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> same here! where in salford? and where do you train?


'new broughton' quite close to town, go to virgin active mate on deansgate

u?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> 'new broughton' quite close to town, go to virgin active mate on deansgate
> 
> u?


ahhh right, im about 5 mins from the Trafford Centre, i go to Olympic! virgin any good?


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Morning Mate.. You good?


im good thnx matey! you?


----------



## Jem

Ok serious thing ...yes another one

do you think i should have a tattoo to cover stretch marks on my tummy ? I dont do tats but this is for non art purposes ....trying to gauge opinion ...

Its only gonna be on show when I compete or when on beach so

[a] I wont get marked down for tattoo there will I

* will it get in the way of definition ? it would be over the belly button ...*

*
*

*
It would greatly increase my confidence if they were masked*


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMFG ..........gimme a break - your normal line is good morning losers ....rep tart:lol:


fvck...busted


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Ok serious thing ...yes another one
> 
> do you think i should have a tattoo to cover stretch marks on my tummy ? I dont do tats but this is for non art purposes ....trying to gauge opinion ...
> 
> Its only gonna be on show when I compete or when on beach so
> 
> [a] I wont get marked down for tattoo there will I
> 
> * will it get in the way of definition ? it would be over the belly button ...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It would greatly increase my confidence if they were masked*


*
*

*
seriously im not sure about getting marked down etc I cant see why it would though, iv seen people compete covered in tattoos, but dont quote me on it. As for getting one, i would, i love tattoos. Go for it! * :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ok serious thing ...yes another one
> 
> do you think i should have a tattoo to cover stretch marks on my tummy ? I dont do tats but this is for non art purposes ....trying to gauge opinion ...
> 
> Its only gonna be on show when I compete or when on beach so
> 
> [a] I wont get marked down for tattoo there will I
> 
> * will it get in the way of definition ? it would be over the belly button ...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It would greatly increase my confidence if they were masked*


*
not sure about this...you wouldnt get marked down in a comp unless it seriously took away from your overall physique...*

*
I'm not a huge fan of tattoos on women...I've seen some fvckin awful ones...but if it gives you more confidence and is reasonably descreet I cant see a problem...its wether you believe a tattoo is preferable to stretch marks...*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Ok serious thing ...yes another one
> 
> do you think i should have a tattoo to cover stretch marks on my tummy ? I dont do tats but this is for non art purposes ....trying to gauge opinion ...
> 
> Its only gonna be on show when I compete or when on beach so
> 
> [a] I wont get marked down for tattoo there will I
> 
> * will it get in the way of definition ? it would be over the belly button ...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It would greatly increase my confidence if they were masked*


*
*

*
Jem *

*
*

*
Are your stretch marks really that bad, I thought your tummy looked lovely.*

*
*

*
Do you think that by having a tattoo you might attract more attention towards your belly because people will want to get close and take a peek, you might be drawing their attention to something they never would have noticed before.*

*
*

*
If you honestly think it would help your confidence and that you wouldn't regret it then go for it.*

*
*

*
I had my belly button pierced andnow have a dangly belly ring because I have a scar I don't like so I get where you are coming from.*


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> ahhh right, im about 5 mins from the Trafford Centre, i go to Olympic! virgin any good?


virgins ok, got a biggish free weights area, staff pretty friendly

never heard of olympic, whats it like? i probably need to get my **** to a 'proper' gym really but cos im just starting out would be too intimidated! maybe when im a bit stronger


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> virgins ok, got a biggish free weights area, staff pretty friendly
> 
> never heard of olympic, whats it like? i probably need to get my **** to a 'proper' gym really but cos im just starting out would be too intimidated! maybe when im a bit stronger


Its top mate, i love it. Get all the advice and help you need and the people that go there are a sound bunch! If you ever get the chance id pop down if i were you, no doubt you'll like it!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Its top mate, i love it. Get all the advice and help you need and the people that go there are a sound bunch! If you ever get the chance id pop down if i were you, no doubt you'll like it!


u go there on ur own when u went for the first time?

just checked out the website looks scary lol


----------



## D_MMA

nealry dinner

Jem... tattoo on your stretch marks will hurt like **** and the ink can bleed into it cant it?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> u go there on ur own when u went for the first time?
> 
> just checked out the website looks scary lol


yeh i did, although i was probably naiive and thats why i just walked in, i had no expectations of what it was going to be like. Honest though mate, its not scary or anything lol a real good place!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hi Dave - you look half nekkid in your avvy but I can't see you it's too dark!:sad:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh i did, although i was probably naiive and thats why i just walked in, i had no expectations of what it was going to be like. Honest though mate, its not scary or anything lol a real good place!


maybe i could come along one time with ya to have a gander


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> maybe i could come along one time with ya to have a gander


yeh no problem mate, let us know when your free or whatever and we'll get something sorted!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh no problem mate, let us know when your free or whatever and we'll get something sorted!


how long u been trainin for buddy, like i said, im just startin out and my head is a bit mashed tryin to sort out diet, trainin, rest, sleep etc etc takes me an age to write out a shoppin list

done my research on here just need to get the basic foods in then i'll be reet!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> how long u been trainin for buddy, like i said, im just startin out and my head is a bit mashed tryin to sort out diet, trainin, rest, sleep etc etc takes me an age to write out a shoppin list
> 
> done my research on here just need to get the basic foods in then i'll be reet!


I've been training at Olympic for a little over 2 years now. Your right as well with the diet and stuff, theres so much info around you try and incorporate a bit of everything and it becomes one big mess! Just keep everything as simple as you can and keep it consistant!


----------



## Jem

Thanks for all the replies - it's nice to know I am not ignored :wub:

Ok I dont like visible tats on ladies - researching I have found some lovely stomach and back ones however

I would have it done by an experienced scar tattooist Dave - and I have it on good authority that it is not that much more painful

I hate the stretch marks and yes it is probably more in my head ....not how other people view it ....but I think that a tattoo is preferable to the marks ...

Still not decided as I am not in shape yet ...

Dave is in a vampire hideout WA - hence it being so dark


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> I've been training at Olympic for a little over 2 years now. Your right as well with the diet and stuff, theres so much info around you try and incorporate a bit of everything and it becomes one big mess! Just keep everything as simple as you can and keep it consistant!


just bought a shed load of chicken (buy 1 get 1 free at sainsburys) so just need to prepare it as i need it, along with other bits and bobs

wot u tryin to get to? take it ur tryin to get bigger? just checked out ur journal as well - my dad had a SAH on his brain too - is that wot u had? he was out of action for months!


----------



## ryoken

heeeelllllllllllllloooooooooo and goodmorning:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> Thanks for all the replies - it's nice to know I am not ignored :wub:
> 
> Ok I dont like visible tats on ladies - researching I have found some lovely stomach and back ones however
> 
> I would have it done by an experienced scar tattooist Dave - and I have it on good authority that it is not that much more painful
> 
> I hate the stretch marks and yes it is probably more in my head ....not how other people view it ....but I think that a tattoo is preferable to the marks ...
> 
> Still not decided as I am not in shape yet ...
> 
> Dave is in a vampire hideout WA - hence it being so dark


what type of tattoo u thinking of getting?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> just bought a shed load of chicken (buy 1 get 1 free at sainsburys) so just need to prepare it as i need it, along with other bits and bobs
> 
> wot u tryin to get to? take it ur tryin to get bigger? just checked out ur journal as well - my dad had a SAH on his brain too - is that wot u had? he was out of action for months!


yehhh im trying to add size at the minute, coming along finally!!! I had a slight bleed as they put it. I had all the scans, lumber puncture (sp) and all that. They said it wasnt large enough to warrant any further treatment so i just had to take it easy for a while. Did have bad headaches for weeks after i got out though, at one point i thought id have to go back in but they assured me it was normal....im alright now anyway (fingers crossed)


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> heeeelllllllllllllloooooooooo and goodmorning:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ry Morning...where u been...working I guess

:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

morning RYYYYYY


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yehhh im trying to add size at the minute, coming along finally!!! I had a slight bleed as they put it. I had all the scans, lumber puncture (sp) and all that. They said it wasnt large enough to warrant any further treatment so i just had to take it easy for a while. Did have bad headaches for weeks after i got out though, at one point i thought id have to go back in but they assured me it was normal....im alright now anyway (fingers crossed)


glad to hear ur ok mate, lumbar punctures are nasty! my dad had to take these tablets every 4 hours for a few weeks after his bleed - even had to get through the night to take them!

u ok at the gym tho? i mean heavy lifts and that are ok?

wot weight u tryin to get to (maybe i should ask these q's in ur journal :confused1: )


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> what type of tattoo u thinking of getting?


erm still looking but something like these maybe :

not in the same place and preferably smaller but def vine with butterflies and flowers ...going to see DefDaz's brother about it and he will advise from there and design one especially for my marks ....


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> glad to hear ur ok mate, lumbar punctures are nasty! my dad had to take these tablets every 4 hours for a few weeks after his bleed - even had to get through the night to take them!
> 
> u ok at the gym tho? i mean heavy lifts and that are ok?
> 
> wot weight u tryin to get to (maybe i should ask these q's in ur journal :confused1: )


It sounds like his was worse than mine, i only had painkillers etc

Im fine now yeh, iv had no problems in the gym since. As for weight im not sure really, im just going until im happy that may be 13st7lbs or 14, maybe more!


----------



## robisco11

they look mint!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryoken

yeah i been hard grafting lol and hard training and petting myself hard and rubbing the missis :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> erm still looking but something like these maybe :
> 
> not in the same place and preferably smaller but def vine with butterflies and flowers ...going to see DefDaz's brother about it and he will advise from there and design one especially for my marks ....


they look smart jem nice, should hide the scars nicely as well 

i'm booked in to get some more done at the end of this month, well looking forward to it!


----------



## IanStu

they are pretty Jem...


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> they look smart jem nice, should hide the scars nicely as well
> 
> i'm booked in to get some more done at the end of this month, well looking forward to it!


OMG bit scary though - what happens if I get fat ...and old ...and they all wrinkle up ....


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> they are pretty Jem...


but I thought you did not like them :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> yeah i been hard grafting lol and hard training and petting myself hard and rubbing the missis :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


glad to hear it...especialy the rubbing the missis bit


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG bit scary though - what happens if I get fat ...and old ...and they all wrinkle up ....


MAN UP :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> but I thought you did not like them :confused1:


I have seen some hideous tats on women...but I have also seen some that look classy and pretty....and those looks nice...

and you probably will get old unless you die young (bit late for that though)...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I have seen some hideous tats on women...but I have also seen some that look classy and pretty....and those looks nice...
> 
> and you probably will get old unless you die young (bit late for that though)...


Fooker !!!!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

neg him JEM...DO IT!!


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> OMG bit scary though - what happens if I get fat ...and old ...and they all wrinkle up ....


live for the moment! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> live for the moment! :thumb:


thats a catchy name you got there 0161...when I get to know you better can I call you 0?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> neg him JEM...DO IT!!


troublemaker :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

im loveable.....trouble isnt for me Ian


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> thats a catchy name you got there 0161...when I get to know you better can I call you 0?


hmmmm 0161 doesn't quite roll off the tongue i guess ...... :huh:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon People.


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon folks


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon

god im bored. free house at weekend for a week!

be first time i have place to myself since i moved back lol

cant wait to see whos coming round


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Afternoon folks


Afternoon Dsahna you good mate?


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> afternoon
> 
> god im bored. free house at weekend for a week!
> 
> be first time i have place to myself since i moved back lol
> 
> cant wait to see whos coming round


Afternoon mate


----------



## Dsahna

Im good howiieee thanks,yourself? 

Afternoon dave


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Im good howiieee thanks,yourself?
> 
> Afternoon dave


I'm good cheers.  Upto much?


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon dsahna / howie.

hungry again already.


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> afternoon dsahna / howie.
> 
> hungry again already.


You upto much mate?

Im hungry to!


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> I'm good cheers.  Upto much?


Chilling in the garden mate


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Chilling in the garden mate


Sweet  is it sunny where you are?. It raining seriously hard here its ridiculous.


----------



## D_MMA

sat at work... "grafting" lol


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> sat at work... "grafting" lol


:laugh: of course you are.


----------



## 0161

afternoon everyone,

at last the bloody rain has stopped here!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> afternoon everyone,
> 
> at last the bloody rain has stopped here!


Afternoon mate.

oh i've got the rain now! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello just got back from the gym whoohoo another few pb's again today I got some strange looks today though when i put 12 plates on the calf raise machine there is only 16 on the stack lol

How is everyone this afternoon


----------



## Dsahna

Its getting a 'its going to rain' look mate


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Hello just got back from the gym whoohoo another few pb's again today I got some strange looks today though when i put 12 plates on the calf raise machine there is only 16 on the stack lol
> 
> How is everyone this afternoon


fine thanks, and congrats on ur PBs!

gonna head off to sainsburys in a min get my first lot of bulking food in for tomorrow! heads still mashed about what to get lol


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone bets,no stopping you


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hello just got back from the gym whoohoo another few pb's again today I got some strange looks today though when i put 12 plates on the calf raise machine there is only 16 on the stack lol
> 
> How is everyone this afternoon


Hey betty Well Done keep up good work!

Good you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good my arms are killing from yesterday though ouch


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr I got shoulders tomorrow my least favourite, what is everyone elses least favourite muscle group to work out?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Grr I got shoulders tomorrow my least favourite, what is everyone elses least favourite muscle group to work out?


For me chest never seem make improvements with the chest area.


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Grr I got shoulders tomorrow my least favourite, what is everyone elses least favourite muscle group to work out?


i'd love to say chest is my fave but its prob my weakest out of everything i do, so i'd have to say thats my least fave

like legs tho, esp when they feel wrecked the day after


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm i never see improvements with my chest, mind you me tits are covering it, so i cant get to see what's going on underneath lol

My favourite had got to be back i think.


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm i never see improvements with my chest, mind you me tits are covering it, so i cant get to see what's going on underneath lol
> 
> My favourite had got to be back i think.


:laugh:

Yeah back or legs are my favorite.


----------



## D_MMA

bored, might go early and sneak a session in before the 2nd job..


----------



## 0161

DaveI said:


> bored, might go early and sneak a session in before the 2nd job..


i'd love a job like that, what u do bud?


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> i'd love a job like that, what u do bud?


Not alot by the sounds of it hehe - council worker perhaps :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## D_MMA

0161 said:


> i'd love a job like that, what u do bud?


Im an aircraft technical engineer during day doorman at night

so bit better than a council worker bettyboo..


----------



## 0161

DaveI said:


> Im an aircraft technical engineer during day doorman at night
> 
> so bit better than a council worker bettyboo..


aircraft tech, top job that fella! u enjoy it?


----------



## Howe

DaveI said:


> Im an aircraft technical engineer during day doorman at night
> 
> so bit better than a council worker bettyboo..


Nice.


----------



## Dsahna

Howzerget a journal up


----------



## Bettyboo

lol i was puling yer leg 0161 - i take that is at the beginning of your licence number lol


----------



## IanStu

just been and done an hours cardio at gym :ban:

dont realy know why I did it...wont be happening again for a while


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> just been and done an hours cardio at gym :ban:
> 
> dont realy know why I did it...wont be happening again for a while


Are you barking mad ian, mind you I ran half way home last night from the gym bonkers i know


----------



## Rickski

afternoon all, hows tricks.


----------



## Rickski

0161 said:


> i'd love to say chest is my fave but its prob my weakest out of everything i do, so i'd have to say thats my least fave
> 
> like legs tho, esp when they feel wrecked the day after


Where do you train matey?


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> afternoon all, hows tricks.


Afternoon im just going to go and take the dog for a walk seen as its lovely and sunny here, hmm should i were shorts ....


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Are you barking mad ian, mind you I ran half way home last night from the gym bonkers i know


There is some evidence to suggest I may well be bonkers :stuart:



Rickski said:


> afternoon all, hows tricks.


Afternoon Ricks :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

i enjoy it ye cos it brings cash in lol

rickski how u doing bro!


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> afternoon all, hows tricks.


Afternoon Rickski and Ian


----------



## Rickski

Just gonna run and train shoulders and then off to Nando's woohoo.


----------



## Rickski

Repped you all anyways.......


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon im just going to go and take the dog for a walk seen as its lovely and sunny here, hmm should i were shorts ....


yes wear shorts


----------



## Dsahna

Hello ian mate:thumb:

Cardio is uber unalpha buddy:lol:

Ps get a journal up


----------



## Dsahna

Hello rick mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED - 1 MILLION REPS

Thanks everyone who repped me...you will get repped back when I'm recharged

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
​


----------



## Rickski

IanStu said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED - 1 MILLION REPS
> 
> Thanks everyone who repped me...you will get repped back when I'm recharged
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> ​


Well done fella.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

was prob me that gave u the millionth one id just repped u lol


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello ian mate:thumb:
> 
> Cardio is uber unalpha buddy:lol:
> 
> Ps get a journal up


I know mate very beta...

Journal is having birthing problems....may have to call in a specialist


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED - 1 MILLION REPS
> 
> Thanks everyone who repped me...you will get repped back when I'm recharged
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> ​


Well Done

:thumbup1: highest repped silver memeber?


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Well done fella.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:





DaveI said:


> was prob me that gave u the millionth one id just repped u lol


Thanks guys...you both just repped me but yes it was you Dave it took me over the edge :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone ian mate:thumb: :whistling:im biting your heels buddy ha ha

Ps get a journal up


----------



## IanStu

I know buddy...I gotta watch my back...if I take my eye off the ball...bammm you'll have me

Journal is up in front of the board of censors at the moment...apparently some of the pics were to racy for public view


----------



## Howe

What we all upto?


----------



## IanStu

Howiieee said:


> What we all upto?


Well I'm just finishing off at work...gonna go home in a bit....then gotta take one of my sons to a sleep over at A GIRLS house...so need to give him a little talk about grown up stuff...not that he needs it, probably knows more than me...what u upto Howza


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> Well I'm just finishing off at work...gonna go home in a bit....then gotta take one of my sons to a sleep over at A GIRLS house...so need to give him a little talk about grown up stuff...not that he needs it, probably knows more than me...what u upto Howza


Fair enough.. Not allot really its raining.


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hello ian mate:thumb:
> 
> Cardio is uber unalpha buddy:lol:
> 
> Ps get a journal up





IanStu said:


> I know mate very beta...
> 
> Journal is having birthing problems....may have to call in a specialist


I am sick to death of all this fookin alpha/beta sh!t :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

The person that started it all off was on a fookin wind up and you all fell for it .....

Cardio - cariovascular fitness which means that you can actually walk to the end of your drive without wheezing for breath

You should all man up and realise that high intensity cardio is the dogs bollox and not for the faint hearted either ...you're all pussies


----------



## Jem

Howiieee said:


> Well Done
> 
> :thumbup1: highest repped silver memeber?


erm nope :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Rock on Jem!!


----------



## robisco11

i do HIT.....occasionally...im not a man....im a machine....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I am sick to death of all this fookin alpha/beta sh!t :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> The person that started it all off was on a fookin wind up and you all fell for it .....
> 
> Cardio - cariovascular fitness which means that you can actually walk to the end of your drive without wheezing for breath
> 
> You should all man up and realise that high intensity cardio is the dogs bollox and not for the faint hearted either ...you're all pussies


I can't be a pussy...I have a million reps...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm nope :lol:


pmsl...


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> I am sick to death of all this fookin alpha/beta sh!t :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> The person that started it all off was on a fookin wind up and you all fell for it .....
> 
> Cardio - cariovascular fitness which means that you can actually walk to the end of your drive without wheezing for breath
> 
> You should all man up and realise that high intensity cardio is the dogs bollox and not for the faint hearted either ...you're all pussies


oooooo, had a bad day ms puddleduck ? :lol:


----------



## 0161

Rickski said:


> Where do you train matey?


virgin active deansgate buddy ..... im new to lifting so needed somewhere friendly !


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> erm nope :lol:


i was meaning just the average Silver members not the queen. Ok Highest Repped Male silver member?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> virgin active deansgate buddy ..... im new to lifting so needed somewhere friendly !


but he's coming olympic, dont try n poach him Rick


----------



## Howe

I Do High Intensity Cardio.


----------



## Dsahna

*reel* *wind*


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> *reel* *wind*


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

badger said:


> oooooo, had a bad day ms puddleduck ? :lol:


X2 ,arent we all mates:confused1:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> but he's coming olympic, dont try n poach him Rick


lol  soon..... i need to pluck up the courage first (and get some strength and size too!!)


----------



## Dsahna

*reel*


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> oooooo, had a bad day ms puddleduck ? :lol:


oh ello Badge !!! no had a great day just done legs with Defdaz & we took pics & I got PB on calf raises [*200kg for 10 reps * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *]*

But sick of hearing about what a pussy you are if you do cardio .....and people thinking that I cannot read ..... :whistling:

Other than that I am coolio julio ! x


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> X2 ,arent we all mates:confused1:


Dunno ? are we ? it would appear that you think I cannot read because I made a joke in your journal and I am mighty upset ....perhaps I am a bit aggressive because I have just trained hard :confused1: but ...your comment upset me...

....and all this alpha stuff - bet I could beat half of you on legs if I tried hard enough ...and then outrun you after the session so :tongue: :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

Did my comment upset you jem?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello badger, how is you


----------



## Jem

Sorry for the rant folks !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey let it all out before the weekend comes lol


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> oh ello Badge !!! no had a great day just done legs with Defdaz & we took pics & I got PB on calf raises [*200kg for 10 reps * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *]*
> 
> But sick of hearing about what a pussy you are if you do cardio .....and people thinking that I cannot read ..... :whistling:
> 
> Other than that I am coolio julio ! x


Nice one thats a f*ckin result, just sat chilling off down to do tri's in a bit, had a blinder of a shoulder session the other day.

Booked to go to kos next year for my mates wedding the other day and off to scotland for a week in dec (brrrrr) when you away int long now is it ?


----------



## Dsahna

Jem i am your mateyour as bad as me for taking things to heart though.


----------



## badger

Bettyboo said:


> Hello badger, how is you


Good cheers Bet, had a p1ss easy day at work, just relaxing before gym, how's u and the kids ?


----------



## IanStu

Hi Badge....and bye Badge...I'm off home now....be back later guys.....


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Nice one thats a f*ckin result, just sat chilling off down to do tri's in a bit, had a blinder of a shoulder session the other day.
> 
> Booked to go to kos next year for my mates wedding the other day and off to scotland for a week in dec (brrrrr) when you away int long now is it ?


thanks Badge - I did not think I could do it either - that was a 30kg jump but Daz said try and off I went ...and on..and on :beer:

Just tris ???

Oh Scotland will be nice in December - cosy log fires and snow outside [well prob rain but romantic anyway ...] taking the doglets ?

13 days and counting down babes :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Shut up and chill.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im going camping next week whooppi doo will be my only holiday of the year..


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Hi Badge....and bye Badge...I'm off home now....be back later guys.....


Later bigman:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Jem i am your mateyour as bad as me for taking things to heart though.


I do take things to heart ...very much so... and I have to tell someone when I am p!ssed at them otherwise it eats away at me ...so I have done it and you were gracious enough so I am your mate too :beer: ...but I wont post in your journal anymore ...once bitten, twice shy me - ask anyone:whistling:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Shut up and chill.


Dont you fookin start neither


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm im going camping next week whooppi doo will be my only holiday of the year..


anywhere nice Betty? hope the weather turns better for you if its in the UK


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Dont you fookin start neither


 :lol:


----------



## badger

IanStu said:


> Hi Badge....and bye Badge...I'm off home now....be back later guys.....


HI , bye mukka might get on later if i do i'll catch up then



Jem said:


> thanks Badge - I did not think I could do it either - that was a 30kg jump but Daz said try and off I went ...and on..and on :beer:
> 
> Just tris ???
> 
> Oh Scotland will be nice in December - cosy log fires and snow outside [well prob rain but romantic anyway ...] taking the doglets ?
> 
> 13 days and counting down babes :thumb:


Yeah just tri's prob unless i can blag mate into training summat else as well, thinking bout it it's his wedding we're going on and he usually suddenly starts wanting to train ab's as soon as we book a holiday :whistling: :whistling: no doglet coming to scotland, he'll be off upto my papas to get spoilt rotten for the week, on about going up the west coast then across to inverness then back down the east coast to get home.


----------



## Bettyboo

I think going to Tavistock not personally looking forward to it its not really a holiday when you take the kids grr


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> I think going to Tavistock not personally looking forward to it its not really a holiday when you take the kids grr


how come?

are we talking proper camping, tents and all???


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> anywhere nice Betty? hope the weather turns better for you if its in the UK


x 2 ???



badger said:


> Yeah just tri's prob unless i can blag mate into training summat else as well, thinking bout it it's his wedding we're going on and he usually suddenly starts wanting to train ab's as soon as we book a holiday :whistling: :whistling: no doglet coming to scotland, he'll be off upto my papas to get spoilt rotten for the week, on about going up the west coast then across to inverness then back down the east coast to get home.


sounds good badge !

and you cannot go all the way to the gym and just do tris !!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> x 2 ???
> 
> sounds good badge !
> 
> *and you cannot go all the way to the gym and just do tris* !!!


and why not?????? tris is my favist exercise:thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and why not?????? tris is my favist exercise:thumb:


I rest my case :lol: :lol: :lol: Poofter Badge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> and why not?????? tris is my favist exercise:thumb:


aye one of my faves too, on plus side gym is about 2mins from my house so bonus of just doing tri's can be in and out quick without taking up too much time.


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> how come?
> 
> are we talking proper camping, tents and all???


Yer tents, stove n all :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> aye one of my faves too, on plus side gym is about 2mins from my house so bonus of just doing tri's can be in and out quick without taking up too much time.


a good tri session can take me 30 min anyway..........its all good:thumb:


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> I rest my case :lol: :lol: :lol: Poofter Badge :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't you start sh1t stirring now after the cardio beta debacle :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway we established my true sexual orientation with the salmon, sorry pink shirt wearing photo's the other week. :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Yer tents, stove n all :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


i dont do camping.........need toilets, shower, and electric me im afraid :laugh:

but good luck to you.......as for the stove do takeaways deliver to camping sites :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

I've just seen claire's new avi.....


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> Don't you start sh1t stirring now after the cardio beta debacle :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway we established my true sexual orientation with the salmon, sorry *pink shirt wearing photo's the other week*. :beer:


aye it takes a man to wear pink :lol: :lol: :lol: a man with a problem but a man none the less.....pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking power to you and your salmon shirt:thumb:


----------



## Rickski

clairey.h said:


> i dont do camping.........need toilets, shower, and electric me im afraid :laugh:
> 
> but good luck to you.......as for the stove do takeaways deliver to camping sites :lol: :lol:


Claire what a gorgeous avi hmmmm:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> I've just seen claire's new avi.....


dont start, jem said it was ok, I think it looks like ive been tangoed :confused1:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Don't you start sh1t stirring now after the cardio beta debacle :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway we established my true sexual orientation with the salmon, sorry pink shirt wearing photo's the other week. :beer:


It must be one of those days - pmsl at least you were not my training partner today ...I gave the whole world of insults to Daz because he dared to count my reps out loud :lol: :lol: :lol: poor blighter ...then I threw the barbell at him in the middle of my squats .....ok well dropped it and nearly broke my neck....what fun !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> dont start, jem said it was ok, I think it looks like ive been tangoed :confused1:


No I said you look gorgeous actually ....& Tom agrees I bet :thumb:


----------



## badger

Hi ricks, how we doing ? Seen a tat you fancy yet or has that idea gone on the back burner ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> It must be one of those days - pmsl at least you were not my training partner today ...I gave the whole world of insults to Daz because he dared to count my reps out loud :lol: :lol: :lol: poor blighter ...then I threw the barbell at him in the middle of my squats .....ok well dropped it and nearly broke my neck....what fun !


lmao...the poor bloke tries to help you out and what do you do.......get hormonal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> No I said you look gorgeous actually ....& Tom agrees I bet :thumb:


I do Robsta's a lucky guy!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I do Robsta's a lucky guy!


I am taking lots of pics on saturday :lol:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> aye it takes a man to wear pink :lol: :lol: :lol: a man with a problem but a man none the less.....pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking power to you and your salmon shirt:thumb:


Yeah problem of leaving one red sock in a load of whites in the washing machine !

I think i look fetching in pink, sort of yin and yang when coupled with skinhead and scars. :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am taking lots of pics on saturday :lol:


oh you think do you........I am the one with the snap happy fingers lol

loads of you p1ssed up, none of me im afraid, way to modest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

badger said:


> Yeah problem of leaving one red sock in a load of whites in the washing machine !
> 
> I think i look fetching in pink, sort of yin and yang when coupled with skinhead and scars. :thumb:


oh well why waste a perfectly good shirt :lol: :lol: :lol: but what were you doing in red socks :confused1: :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## badger

clairey.h said:


> oh well why waste a perfectly good shirt :lol: :lol: :lol: but what were you doing in red socks :confused1: :confused1: :laugh:


Red socks, noooo never. For my sins i bought it like that, but in my defense it's ted baker and i tried loads on but i really liked the cut on it, one of those shirts that just feels right when you put it on.

Anyhows off now so i'll catch up with u all later. :beer:


----------



## Jem

bye badge - I liked it too ! x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh you think do you........I am the one with the snap happy fingers lol
> 
> loads of you p1ssed up, none of me im afraid, way to modest :lol: :lol: :lol:


erm how about neither of us takes a camera :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> erm how about neither of us takes a camera :lol: :lol:


no way..............I plan on nabbing robs iphone for most of the night......clickity click :lol: :lol: :lol: sneak up on you when your bladdered and get the mother of all embarrassing photos....... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I just remembered - the cars are all broken !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I just remembered - the cars are all broken !


train.....plane......hitch a ride......cycle......oh the list is endless.....:laugh:

promise I wont :innocent: well I wont show anyone anyway :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

You going anywhere nice on saturday?


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> You going anywhere nice on saturday?


the nearest pub that will have us....lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Love the new avi claire....just seen it....nice colour too :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> Love the new avi claire....just seen it....nice colour too :thumb:


hardy har har my tan is fab :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: kind of......right new avi....... :tongue:

unless you wernt taking the p1ss then thank you....pmsl


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> hardy har har my tan is fab :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: kind of......right new avi....... :tongue:
> 
> unless you wernt taking the p1ss then thank you....pmsl


don't change it....its great....best yet....at least you're not standing in a skip this time, so its gotta be an improvement :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

oh your soooooooo funny..........lol

a housekeeper i am not


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone want two kids aged 8 and 6 they are free to a good home, toilet and hygiene trained.


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Anyone want two kids aged 8 and 6 they are free to a good home, toilet and hygiene trained.


Can they cook?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah microwave trained, and can use the washing machine, they also can make their own beds and occasionally like to try and attempt the dishes but end up drowning the place lol


----------



## WRT

If you can teach them how to use a george foreman you have a deal!


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah that won't be a problem give me two days lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


> If you can teach them how to use a george foreman you have a deal!


Do you actually use that? we have one in our kitchen and its used to make toasties!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> yeah that won't be a problem give me two days lol


 



Pectoral said:


> Do you actually use that? we have one in our kitchen and its used to make toasties!


Yeah 3 times a day, cook all my steak and chicken on it!


----------



## Bettyboo

My mam has one and she never uses it, I think I might have to borrow it indefinitely


----------



## M_at

You cook three times a day?

I do everything the night before dinner and then the next days two lunches.


----------



## Bettyboo

I had salmon steak and steamed vegetables for my dinner yummy


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> My mam has one and she never uses it, I think I might have to borrow it indefinitely


They are great for making ham and cheese toasties, does your mam like them? (sneak in some of that steriod protein powder) and get your mam big and ripped


----------



## Bettyboo

Pectoral said:


> They are great for making ham and cheese toasties, does your mam like them? (sneak in some of that steriod protein powder) and get your mam big and ripped


Lol steroid protein powder - ya cheeky monkeh! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm shoulders tomorrow yak i hate doing them, I need a good massage my traps are very tight any offers


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Evening all.


evenin buddy, wot u up to?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> evenin buddy, wot u up to?


Evening mate. Not much at the moment reading through some stuff. you?


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Evening mate. Not much at the moment reading through some stuff. you?


just searchin on here for diet plans, trying to find a couple so i dont get bored eating chicken and rice!!

startin my bulk eatin 2moro!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> just searchin on here for diet plans, trying to find a couple so i dont get bored eating chicken and rice!!
> 
> startin my bulk eatin 2moro!


There's some good info here :thumbup1: also some of the members post up their daily diets in their journals always give me new ideas as what to eat.

Good luck with your bulk bud. How long you been trainging?


----------



## Bettyboo

lol im paying the kids 50 p each to massage my back lol


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> There's some good info here :thumbup1: also some of the members post up their daily diets in their journals always give me new ideas as what to eat.
> 
> Good luck with your bulk bud. How long you been trainging?


not long, on-off for about 6 months

startin proper tomorrow tho

what about u mate?


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> lol im paying the kids 50 p each to massage my back lol


guess they have their uses - but kids these days are smart, wont do anything for nothing lol


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> not long, on-off for about 6 months
> 
> startin proper tomorrow tho
> 
> what about u mate?


Umm about year and half on and off to, for several reasons.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Umm about year and half on and off to, for several reasons.


u made progress tho? u got a journal buddy?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah I know they getting very cheeky with it too - kids today


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> u made progress tho? u got a journal buddy?


Yeah made good progress. Not at the moment i'm getting on up soon though. You?


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Yeah made good progress. Not at the moment i'm getting on up soon though. You?


ive definately got stronger from where i was wen i started.

i was thinking of a journal, maybe in a few months when im proper settled into a routine, otherwise i dont think i would keep it going lol

this board is ace tho, i wasn't even going to join, but everyone seemed really friendly even to people asking questions and just starting out :thumbup1: its really motivated me to sort my sh1t out lol


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> ive definately got stronger from where i was wen i started.
> 
> i was thinking of a journal, maybe in a few months when im proper settled into a routine, otherwise i dont think i would keep it going lol
> 
> this board is ace tho, i wasn't even going to join, but everyone seemed really friendly even to people asking questions and just starting out :thumbup1: its really motivated me to sort my sh1t out lol


Good stuff.

yeah it great board, some extremely knowledge and friendly people on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Hows the massage betty?


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Hows the massage betty?


shes not answering she's probably fell asleep cos she's so relaxed lol


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> shes not answering she's probably fell asleep cos she's so relaxed lol


:laugh: Yeahh probally.


----------



## 0161

it is quiet in here tho tonight? where is everyone?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> it is quiet in here tho tonight? where is everyone?


Yeah it is, Don't no where they all are :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im lurking around chatting on msn its easier than on here x


----------



## M_at

I'm here, and there, and occasionally in the kitchen.

Cooking a 2.5kg leg of pork right now.


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> I'm here, and there, and occasionally in the kitchen.
> 
> Cooking a 2.5kg leg of pork right now.


Pork Yumm  i'm hungry now.


----------



## M_at

I'm eating crackling now - God I love the keto diet.


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> I'm eating crackling now - God I love the keto diet.


 :drool: I haven't had pork and crackling for ages.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Helllllllllllllooooooo people! I am high on chocolate.

How is everyone?


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol hello GB what are you like high on chocloate madness x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> Lol hello GB what are you like high on chocloate madness x


Well I have cleaned the flat, made cake, been gosssiping with the girls...must get back, posted progress pics and naughty ones too. Right. Cake calling :drool:


----------



## 0161

Gainer said:


> MORNING LADIES AND GENTS!! AFTER ONE THING AND ONE THING ALONE TODAY....
> 
> GIMME SOME REP LOVIN!!!


brazen, but i like it lol, and up early as well!! :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

morning guys everyone good?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> morning guys everyone good?


morning mate, thanks for the diet help btw


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!!

Hope all is well with everyone!

I've just found out I get to wear a student nurses uniform when I am at uni!! How exciting! Haha!


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

finally friday

earlier finish and shoulders / tri's


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> finally friday
> 
> earlier finish and shoulders / tri's


Wooohoo lucky you! HAve a good one Mr


----------



## D_MMA

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Wooohoo lucky you! HAve a good one Mr


Not yet... bout 4pm lol


----------



## 0161

made my first bulking breakfast shake this morning

.... and forgot to put in the whey!!! :blink:

i'm so crap in the morning, i don't 'wake up' till like gone 11am!


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Morning all.


hiya mate


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> hiya mate


You ok mate?


----------



## 0161

yeah fine, apart from me messin up my shake this morning (above) lol

the last day of my week off work, but not back in till monday


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> made my first bulking breakfast shake this morning
> 
> .... and forgot to put in the whey!!! :blink:


LOL....I've done that before.....what else you using in your shakes for bulking?

Oh forgot to say Morning Losers :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> yeah fine, apart from me messin up my shake this morning (above) lol
> 
> the last day of my week off work, but not back in till monday


:laugh: Yeah i just read that.

Sweet. Got much planned today?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Arrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhh! I am a bumbling compute incompetant moron! I managed to delete my MT2 progress log at some point yesterday. It was a sticky and I have the .data file backup. But can I work out how to extract the data? Nope. Not a clue.

Can someone help please!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> LOL....I've done that before.....what else you using in your shakes for bulking?
> 
> Oh forgot to say Morning Losers :thumbup1:


Morning Ian


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> LOL....I've done that before.....what else you using in your shakes for bulking?
> 
> Oh forgot to say Morning Losers :thumbup1:


just 400ml milk, 100g oats, a nana, some strawbs and a dollop of PB - easier to eat than porridge!!


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhh! I am a bumbling compute incompetant moron! I managed to delete my MT2 progress log at some point yesterday. It was a sticky and I have the .data file backup. But can I work out how to extract the data? Nope. Not a clue.
> 
> Can someone help please!


LOL....sounds like you're having a girly moment...unfortunately I'm having one too, so havent got a clue how to help, sorry :confused1:


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> :laugh: Yeah i just read that.
> 
> Sweet. Got much planned today?


nah just chillin, and eatin lol


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> nah just chillin, and eatin lol


Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> just 400ml milk, 100g oats, a nana, some strawbs and a dollop of PB - easier to eat than porridge!!


well thats quite a few calories...should start to see the pounds pilling on!


----------



## robisco11

mmmm chicken


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Bonjour mes enfants!


auf wiedersehen pet!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> mmmm chicken


random!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Sorry GB can't help you there


----------



## Dsahna

Hello EVERYONE! :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello EVERYONE! :thumb:


Morning Dsahna, you ok mate?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello EVERYONE! :thumb:


hello bigfella....what u upto today...out or nowt


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> Morning Dsahna, you ok mate?


Feel great howzer yourselfer


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Hello EVERYONE! :thumb:


morning fella, where abouts 'up north' are ya?


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Feel great howzer yourselfer


Good!  Yeah not bad. Thanks.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> hello bigfella....what u upto today...out or nowt


Ive sneaked a day off work ian:thumb: well i am the boss

How are you bud,have you been notified about your journal by the publishers.


----------



## robisco11

im all fed up now, feeling nice and full, ready to rock n roll!!! Whats everybody training today?


----------



## Dsahna

O161 morning mate,crap place called alnwick


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> im all fed up now, feeling nice and full, ready to rock n roll!!! Whats everybody training today?


SHOULDERS:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Christ GB... Was glued to your avvi then for about 10 minutes.

Hi all that have joined us


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ive sneaked a day off work ian:thumb: well i am the boss
> 
> How are you bud,have you been notified about your journal by the publishers.


day off work...sweet....I'm thinking of finishing early today.....

Well bad news on the journal...apparently I should have written it in English not Latin (what am I like)...so got to start from scratch..I'll keep you informed of developements!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im all fed up now, feeling nice and full, ready to rock n roll!!! Whats everybody training today?


shoulders for me too...cant wait!


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> O161 morning mate,crap place called alnwick


jesus that is up north lol!!


----------



## Dsahna

Come on ian stop being lazy


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> jesus that is up north lol!!


Real men up ere,shag sheep and everything.


----------



## robisco11

fckin ell what is it......'SHOULDER friday''!?

i missed the boat there!!


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Real men up ere,shag sheep and everything.


and have three hands............. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Gainer said:


> Odd place name! :lol:


Should be called analwik bud,nice avvy gainer,looking good.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Come on ian stop being lazy


Lazy...moi.....well OK yes I am an idle bugger....my family motto is "little often" no idea what that means but thought I'd share


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Funily enough i had shoulders day planned aswell!
> 
> My little boy decided to wake up early though so i let me wife lie in before i went to work instead of going to the gym. Such a nice guy hey!


Mug!


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> and have three hands............. :whistling:


Close! Three legs actually:thumb:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Close! Three legs actually:thumb:


lol .... easy tiger .... PMSL


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Lazy...moi.....well OK yes I am an idle bugger....my family motto is "little often" no idea what that means but thought I'd share


X2 ian :lol:

Way forward


----------



## robisco11

what is it with you and anal today!?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people, just off to the gym to do shoulders kids are doing me fecking head in !


----------



## robisco11

fair play you dirty fcuker!


----------



## robisco11

Right girls im off...chest time!


----------



## Dsahna

Seems to be shoulders all round today.


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> Not so new news mate! :lol: :lol:


Oi...stop editing my posts...I would never do such a thing :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

is anyone on facebook lol , i just opened an account lol


----------



## Jem

wicked new avi Luke !


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon Peeps - whats happening in the world of the Bronze thread??


----------



## D_MMA

i wish my ex didnt kno my number & facebook fcuk me what a **** dinner iv just had.

might aswell be in the big brother house.


----------



## robisco11

back already geeks!! that was one swift chest workout, im knackered!!


----------



## Jem

Morning Charlie not long now then chick - feeling sorry for myself on low carbs so would hate to be in your position - I am sooooo tired - not had a day recovery from the gym since last Sat so roll on tomorrow - how are things coming along with yours - read your diary updates - sounds great - you are brave

Morning - Afternoon Dave


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Jem,

Are you competing tmr chick?? Sorry I don't get alot of time on here to go through the posts, I've had a sneaky peek at your journal but not read in depth - great pics though 

Only 2 weeks left although apparently the killer cardio gets cut out during the final week so technically only one week of cardio left whoop whoop!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey guys and girls!!

Charlie, have had a peek at a few of your pics and do read through your journal every now and then, you're doing amazingly well. Shall be rooting for you!


----------



## CharlieC25

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey guys and girls!!
> 
> Charlie, have had a peek at a few of your pics and do read through your journal every now and then, you're doing amazingly well. Shall be rooting for you!


Thanks hun - its the hardest thing I've done (except labour of course  )


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Anyone on here good at getting out of things? I have a thread called, HELP, I need to cancel my membership!

Can you please take a little look and see if you can HELP ME!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> Are you competing tmr chick?? Sorry I don't get alot of time on here to go through the posts, I've had a sneaky peek at your journal but not read in depth - great pics though
> 
> Only 2 weeks left although apparently the killer cardio gets cut out during the final week so technically only one week of cardio left whoop whoop!


Nothing solid yet - a confidence thing for me I think - I feel old !!! Self esteem issues need sorting never mind the bod :laugh:

When is your wedding ? after this show I believe ?

AM and PM cardio I wouldnt have a problem with although it does get boring - it's the tiredness that gets to me so I feel for you hun

Sure you will qualify though - cannot wait to see how you look all depleted and single figures BF - I am rooting for you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Anyone on here good at getting out of things? I have a thread called, HELP, I need to cancel my membership!
> 
> Can you please take a little look and see if you can HELP ME!


chill and stop shouting :laugh: :lol: :laugh:going to have a look now babe and if its David Lloyd - your knackered !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Sorry - didn't realise it was going to come out that big! Red and a bit bigger would have been fine


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Nothing solid yet - a confidence thing for me I think - I feel old !!! Self esteem issues need sorting never mind the bod :laugh:
> 
> When is your wedding ? after this show I believe ?
> 
> AM and PM cardio I wouldnt have a problem with although it does get boring - it's the tiredness that gets to me so I feel for you hun
> 
> Sure you will qualify though - cannot wait to see how you look all depleted and single figures BF - I am rooting for you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Self esteem issues.. not good babe - you look amazing and seem like a great chick from the posts I've seen, don't be so hard on yourself - noone is perfect you need to embrace your flaws, everyone has them  Now that the pyschologist in me has left.... how old are you?

My wedding was on June 6th so I am officially now a Mrs  Was the best day ever - will stick a couple of pics up when Ive got them back..

I don't mind the cardio to be fair but like you say its boring and I start clock watching if nothing is entertaining me (I've tried asking the hubby to do a seductive dance to keep me amused but he won't which I don't think is very nice  ) The tiredness hasnt hit me yet but I don't do well tired so hopefully it wont hit till the last week or I might be single again! lol

Are you thinking of competing? If so what fed?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Congratulations on getting married! Yes Cardio is boooorrrrrring! Still get some good tunes and then the only issue is you get to know them so well everyone gets annoyed with you singing them all the time.


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Self esteem issues.. not good babe - you look amazing and seem like a great chick from the posts I've seen, don't be so hard on yourself - noone is perfect you need to embrace your flaws, everyone has them  Now that the pyschologist in me has left.... how old are you?
> 
> *awww thanks charlie ...I was sooo not looking for sympathy pmsl * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * I sound like a right sad old get ...I am 33 though so you know - getting up there * :whistling:
> 
> My wedding was on June 6th so I am officially now a Mrs  Was the best day ever - will stick a couple of pics up when Ive got them back..
> 
> *Good Stuff! Congratulations - so you have had the honeymoon already - for some reason I thought it was before the NPA show ? *
> 
> I don't mind the cardio to be fair but like you say its boring and I start clock watching if nothing is entertaining me (I've tried asking the hubby to do a seductive dance to keep me amused but he won't which I don't think is very nice  )
> 
> *That's not fair - you are only asking for moral support after all - it's the least he could do ....if he does - we welcome pics and videos as well* :tongue:
> 
> The tiredness hasnt hit me yet but I don't do well tired so hopefully it wont hit till the last week or I might be single again! lol
> 
> *Ah he is still in the honeymoon period - you can play up for a bit at this point ....get it in while you can ...all the best with that though - I want to track all your progress because I would dread the last 4 weeks ....this is what scares me ...*
> 
> Are you thinking of competing? If so what fed?


*NABBA I think but not looked in detail*


----------



## Jem

Found you claire - I know you are here !!!!


----------



## robisco11

not hide and seek again!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

haha I wasnt actually just saw new post...try again


----------



## clairey.h

ok i'll stay here then...........


----------



## Jem

awwwwwww


----------



## Jem

pmsl...on hold on phone at the same time .....tax credits deadline day


----------



## clairey.h

hurry up women!!!!!!! Ive got this gobby posh bird coming around mine tomorrow so I have lots of cleaning to do.......busy busy day.....pmsl


----------



## Jem

wouldnt mind but only get about 10p ....


----------



## clairey.h

I did mine yesterday.....lol and I thought I was bad for last minute things


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hurry up women!!!!!!! Ive got this gobby posh bird coming around mine tomorrow so I have lots of cleaning to do.......busy busy day.....pmsl


FPMSL gobby aye - who is the posh one ????


----------



## clairey.h

you........you have a cleaner that makes you posh in my eyes........lol


----------



## clairey.h

or maybe lazy.............pmsl


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> *NABBA I think but not looked in detail*


33 is the prime of life! Look at the likes of Liz Hurley etc they all looked their best in their 30s 

Haven't had the honeymoon yet - that is on the 27th Aug and my original show was going to be on the 13th Sept so would mean no taking advantage of all of the all inclusive benefits hence why I decided 4 weeks ago to go in for an earlier show.. I'm not going to be in tip top condition but if I can qualify it means I can enjoy my holiday ready for the finals in Oct 

HAHA If I got a video of my husband dancing it would be on youtube in seconds don't you worry about that! hehe ok thats abit unfair as he can move.. in fact I remember a particular drunken dance move that involved a pole but hey I wont go there - he may get embarrassed 

Don't let the last 4 weeks scare you hun, I've found it ok so its the next 2 weeks that I think is going to be tough but look at the challenge and how amazing you would feel if you managed it.. that would be an awesome confidence boost - see how you go, only you know if you are ready for it..

Cheers Gymbunny - can't believe someone actually married me esp as he has witnessed my temper  definitely feeling you on the tunes things - my favourite song killer at the moment is Lady GaGa with Papa Paparazzi hehe


----------



## robisco11

or both....


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> or both....


umm tend to agree there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> umm tend to agree there :lol: :lol: :lol:


i expected better of you... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> i expected better of you... :whistling: :tongue:


lol I cant comment on anything...life is to short to spend it cleaning. there are so many better things to do :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Lazy .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Lazy .....


when I repped you I pressed a z instead of an x incase you were wondering :lol: :lol: :lol: damn these fat fingers....you know im about 20 stone really dont you and thats not me in the pic :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> when I repped you I pressed a z instead of an x incase you were wondering :lol: :lol: :lol: damn these fat fingers....you know im about 20 stone really dont you and thats not me in the pic :whistling:


pheeew was wondering how I was gonna cope with the orange shine ...was bringing the shades along.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> pheeew was wondering how I was gonna cope with the orange shine ...was bringing the shades along.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


you cheeky fecker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: jealousy jealousy jealousy :laugh:


----------



## Rickski

hi all hows tricks


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you cheeky fecker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: jealousy jealousy jealousy :laugh:


Yep have always aspired to be a citrus fruit ..........

Hmmm just being a bully - I jest xxxxx now go and trim that bush ffs.....


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks - just motivating myself to go to the gym....


----------



## Rickski

Hi Jems how the devil are you?????


----------



## 0161

Rickski said:


> hi all hows tricks


hi mate, hows u?



Jem said:


> Yep have always aspired to be a citrus fruit ..........
> 
> Hmmm just being a bully - I jest xxxxx now go and trim that bush ffs.....


 :whistling: lol


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> you know im about 20 stone really dont you and thats not me in the pic :whistling:


Which means it must be Rob in his evening attire....I like it...

he doesnt read this thread does he :confused1:


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Hi Ricks - just motivating myself to go to the gym....


Me too but i am in work at 6 so i will have to do it all quick chest and bi's though a nice quick one...


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> 33 is the prime of life! Look at the likes of Liz Hurley etc they all looked their best in their 30s
> 
> *erm there are plenty of younger hunnies too though....*
> 
> *Oh I know - I actually look better than I ever did - it's this board that makes me feel old I think ....*
> 
> Haven't had the honeymoon yet - that is on the 27th Aug and my original show was going to be on the 13th Sept so would mean no taking advantage of all of the all inclusive benefits hence why I decided 4 weeks ago to go in for an earlier show.. I'm not going to be in tip top condition but if I can qualify it means I can enjoy my holiday ready for the finals in Oct
> 
> *Oh that's def a better plan - I was a bit confuzzled there*  *cannot miss out on the AI - it's what I am waiting for* :tongue:
> 
> HAHA If I got a video of my husband dancing it would be on youtube in seconds don't you worry about that! hehe ok thats abit unfair as he can move.. in fact I remember a particular drunken dance move that involved a pole but hey I wont go there - he may get embarrassed
> 
> *we want pics next time charlie .....* :bounce:
> 
> Don't let the last 4 weeks scare you hun, I've found it ok so its the next 2 weeks that I think is going to be tough but look at the challenge and how amazing you would feel if you managed it.. that would be an awesome confidence boost - see how you go, only you know if you are ready for it..
> 
> *this is why I think I need to do it ....the last step - like Alcoholics Anonymous 12 steps ....or something like that ! *
> 
> Cheers Gymbunny - can't believe someone actually married me esp as he has witnessed my temper  definitely feeling you on the tunes things - my favourite song killer at the moment is Lady GaGa with Papa Paparazzi hehe


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Me too but i am in work at 6 so i will have to do it all quick chest and bi's though a nice quick one...


That's it - get a good sweat on - fast and heavy woohoo :bounce: :bounce:sometimes works you out better that way - I inevitably end up chatting


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> That's it - get a good sweat on - fast and heavy woohoo :bounce: :bounce:sometimes works you out better that way - I inevitably end up chatting


Ha me too, someone asks me about training or something random and there I am blah blah blah like an old woman over the fence.


----------



## CharlieC25

Don't feel old! Younger doesnt mean better! 33 isn't old either plus if you look the best you ever have then result ey!

I was quite gutted when I thought that my honeymoon would be overshadow'd by morning cardio and an abundance of chicken and rice but fingers crossed I'll qualify at the earlier show then its bring on the ice cream and alcopops!

Haha Alco anonymous the bodybuilding way  trust me I suffer with quite severe anxiety - its much better now but at one point a few years ago I wouldnt leave my flat for love nor money.. sad I know!! Now I am planning on getting on stage and I am terrified but if I do it - what an acheivement..

Oh God just remembered I'm training legs tonight - here comes the dark cloud...


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Ha me too, someone asks me about training or something random and there I am blah blah blah like an old woman over the fence.


Terrible isnt it - I was saying the other day that if I gave out bingo cards and those blob pens half the lads would play between sets ....it's true :laugh:


----------



## Rickski

Just tried to reward a few and I am out until later will get you all then.


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Terrible isnt it - I was saying the other day that if I gave out bingo cards and those blob pens half the lads would play between sets ....it's true :laugh:


Lets go to the Dragons Den with this Jem, were on to something.....imagine their faces and we will have big dudes as our props in lycra blobbing the cards LMFAO.:laugh:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all.


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:
 

> Don't feel old! Younger doesnt mean better! 33 isn't old either plus if you look the best you ever have then result ey!
> 
> I was quite gutted when I thought that my honeymoon would be overshadow'd by morning cardio and an abundance of chicken and rice but fingers crossed I'll qualify at the earlier show then its bring on the ice cream and alcopops!
> 
> Haha Alco anonymous the bodybuilding way  trust me I suffer with quite severe anxiety - its much better now but at one point a few years ago I wouldnt leave my flat for love nor money.. sad I know!! Now I am planning on getting on stage and I am terrified but if I do it - what an acheivement..
> 
> Oh God just remembered I'm training legs tonight - here comes the dark cloud...


PMSL re legs - I did mine yesterday and am surprised to find that I can still walk today .....

:bounce: :bounce::bounce:Charlie you have come a long way - I read about you breaking your back etc so to have overcome that and bounced back then to have had an anxiety disorder - well sh!t girl I dont know what my problem is [well I do, it's stretch marks:rolleyes:] - Maybe I should stop feeling sorry for myself ad draw some inspiration from you .....Really well done

You are really high in my estimation now - I mean that and I would rep you again if I could - I love to hear people overcoming things and achieving FAB GIRLIE :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Lets go to the Dragons Den with this Jem, were on to something.....imagine their faces and we will have big dudes as our props in lycra blobbing the cards LMFAO.:laugh:


FPMSL Ricks - I knew it was a moneyspinner :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: can I roll the balls though :confused1:


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon all.


afternoon mate, what u been up to?


----------



## Jem

Hi Folks !


----------



## Howe

Jem said:


> Hi Folks !


Hey Jem... You ok? 



0161 said:


> afternoon mate, what u been up to?


Hi mate.. Not much doing some school work.. You?


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> PMSL re legs - I did mine yesterday and am surprised to find that I can still walk today .....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce::bounce:Charlie you have come a long way - I read about you breaking your back etc so to have overcome that and bounced back then to have had an anxiety disorder - well sh!t girl I dont know what my problem is [well I do, it's stretch marks:rolleyes:] - Maybe I should stop feeling sorry for myself ad draw some inspiration from you .....Really well done
> 
> You are really high in my estimation now - I mean that and I would rep you again if I could - I love to hear people overcoming things and achieving FAB GIRLIE :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Cheers babe!! I have overcome many difficulties in life but I always know there is someone worse off than me so you just gotta crack on with it. My back was a big thing for me as I had to stop doing gymnastics etc which I loved - it still gets on my t*ts when I'm up the gym now and it twinges and I imagine how much more I could push myself if I wasnt held together with metal bolts lol

Everyone has something that keeps them from reaching their full potential, you just have to decide if you want it to beat you 

Paul's given me a new regime with training legs and it works much better, I actually feel like I'm giving them a proper workout without walking out of the gym like I'm 80 and in need of a zimmer frame 

Where are your stretch marks?? I couldn't see any on your photos?? I got them on my boobs when I was preggers but I saw them as proof that I had a 34G bust hahahaha


----------



## 0161

had a day in front of the tv lol done f**k all!

feel knackered now tho!


----------



## Jem

Yo howie - off t'it gym - I keep saying it ...need to do it ....


----------



## 0161

have you guys seen the message from lorian about the sig purge?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/announcements/68581-notice-signature-purge.html#post1089043

just thought id post in in case anyone missed it!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Cheers babe!! I have overcome many difficulties in life but I always know there is someone worse off than me so you just gotta crack on with it. My back was a big thing for me as I had to stop doing gymnastics etc which I loved - it still gets on my t*ts when I'm up the gym now and it twinges and I imagine how much more I could push myself if I wasnt held together with metal bolts lol
> 
> Everyone has something that keeps them from reaching their full potential, you just have to decide if you want it to beat you
> 
> Paul's given me a new regime with training legs and it works much better, I actually feel like I'm giving them a proper workout without walking out of the gym like I'm 80 and in need of a zimmer frame
> 
> Where are your stretch marks?? I couldn't see any on your photos?? I got them on my boobs when I was preggers but I saw them as proof that I had a 34G bust hahahaha


Forum ate my response and t'was a long one :cursing:

I can see them in those shots ! they are on my stomach and hips - genetic thing I think - my mother had them too - cheers ma

I am gonna man up [not literally] and stop being such a sad get - you are a strong and determined lady and I intend to follow in your footsteps :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> ANOTHER GYMNAST! :beer: :beer:
> 
> Sad to hear about what happened. Seems like you have a good attitute though. Keep up the good work though! :thumb:
> 
> I do love a good stretch mark or 2! Memories!


Memories - you mean child birth :cursing: aaaah :ban:


----------



## robisco11

I feel sick! iv drank two of those reflex whey refresh thingies, Rhubarb flavour!! yikesssssss, they are very Rhubarbyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Jem

going to look now 0


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> I feel sick! iv drank two of those reflex whey refresh thingies, Rhubarb flavour!! yikesssssss, they are very Rhubarbyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


Good stuff that Rob - not had rhubarb flavour though


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> I feel sick! iv drank two of those reflex whey refresh thingies, Rhubarb flavour!! yikesssssss, they are very Rhubarbyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


whats whey refresh mate?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Good stuff that Rob - not had rhubarb flavour though


it was nice at first, so i thought "yummy, lets have this, im gonna drink both of them because im a maverick"! I wont do it again though


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> whats whey refresh mate?


just a pure whey drink, but in like a squash type drink. Quite nice in small amounts, they're made by reflex.


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> yeah memories! my wife has them now on her boobs. None throughout all of pregnancy (bio oil is SWEET) then after birth milo out little boy wouldnt feed properly and she just nipped mastitus in the but. Boobs swelled up though like aubergines! Not a great look! But we can chuckle about it now! :lol:


Owwwww ........painful stuff - lettuce leaf in the bra type stuff that !

actually I loved breast feeding - that caused me having no boobs now though ...actually kids have caused all of my bodily problems .....

*runs off to clip kids around the ears*

It's ok they arent here ....damn ...wait till they come home !


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> it was nice at first, so i thought "yummy, lets have this, im gonna drink both of them because im a maverick"! I wont do it again though


Put Maverick underneath your name - it has a ring to it "Rob the Maverick"


----------



## robisco11

i would, but i dont know how!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i would, but i dont know how!


Huh :confused1: Go to user profile click edit profile and ...hang on just checking....edit your details ...then custom user title ...type it in the box and bingo ....bob's your uncle and fanny is your aunt ..job's a good'un, sorted for e's and whizz


----------



## 0161

i can't believe they made a rhubarb flavour i mean its not like a regular flavour??


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i can't believe they made a rhubarb flavour i mean its not like a regular flavour??


wierd and wonderful, its not that bad in small amounts. I cant imagine they'll keep it for long though..


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Owwwww ........painful stuff - lettuce leaf in the bra type stuff that !
> 
> actually I loved breast feeding - that caused me having no boobs now though ...actually kids have caused all of my bodily problems .....
> 
> *runs off to clip kids around the ears*
> 
> It's ok they arent here ....damn ...wait till they come home !


I loved breast feeding too but am also seeing the dimise of the bad boys since nipper came along (thankfully he is sat next to me in order for a clip in the ear  ) but hey who cares! My hubby is a bum man so thankfully the a$$ area can only get better hehe

Gets on my t*ts when they change the flavours on the protein drinks - Sci mentor used to do a bloody gorgeous mint choc chip one - I LOVED it then they went and 'improved' the flavour - well the new improved flavour sucks so now I'm back to vanilla - how boring!!


----------



## robisco11

never tried the sci mentor stuff, guy at the gym highly recommends it though. thinking i may give it a go next


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> never tried the sci mentor stuff, guy at the gym highly recommends it though. thinking i may give it a go next


sure i read somewhere on here sci-mentor stuff wasn't very good?

hang on ill have a look


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Hahahahaha! see its that! lettuce leafs... absolutely amasing! i just laughed when she said it and she stank of lettuce for a couple of weeks but works an absolute treat!
> 
> She ended up pumping for a month and then decided to stop and just give him bottle, but the day we decided that he decided to latch on again and she has only just stopped feeding him nearly a year later! success story! :beer:


Yep fed both of mine until they had a top tooth and a bottom tooth = grinding = not good on nips

So my son was almost 2 !! he loves boobs [caught him and his friend in the shop the other day looking at page 3 :cursing: :lol: :laugh: ]

and my daughter was 1



CharlieC25 said:


> I loved breast feeding too but am also seeing the dimise of the bad boys since nipper came along (thankfully he is sat next to me in order for a clip in the ear  ) *pmsl - nice within reaching distance - mine are miles away ...*but hey who cares! My hubby is a bum man so thankfully the a$$ area can only get better hehe
> 
> *yep I think all men like big bums - what is with that ....squatting ahoy *
> 
> Gets on my t*ts when they change the flavours on the protein drinks - Sci mentor used to do a bloody gorgeous mint choc chip one - I LOVED it then they went and 'improved' the flavour - well the new improved flavour sucks so now I'm back to vanilla - how boring!!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> sure i read somewhere on here sci-mentor stuff wasn't very good?
> 
> hang on ill have a look


yeh i think one of the mods posted something about it.


----------



## 0161

0161 said:


> sure i read somewhere on here sci-mentor stuff wasn't very good?
> 
> hang on ill have a look


just had a look

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/64049-protein-bought-cheap-sci-mentor-premium-whey.html

think one of the mods said it was to do with Twister which they make?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> just had a look
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/64049-protein-bought-cheap-sci-mentor-premium-whey.html
> 
> think one of the mods said it was to do with Twister which they make?


yeh it never actually got posted though, so we'll never know. I suppose you could say it about all products, theres always going to be people doubting the amounts of certain things in products, i suppose we just have to trust the manufactureres to tell us the truth.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh it never actually got posted though, so we'll never know. I suppose you could say it about all products, theres always going to be people doubting the amounts of certain things in products, i suppose we just have to trust the manufactureres to tell us the truth.


yeah a lot of it is probably heresay cos people dont get results from it, or maybe started by other companies?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> yeah a lot of it is probably heresay cos people dont get results from it, *or maybe started by other companies*?


exactamundo :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Right I'm definitely going to the gym now .....


----------



## Howe

I'm back.. 

Enjoy the Gym Jem.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> I'm back..


lol where u been!


----------



## CharlieC25

Never had a problem with the Sci Mentor stuff plus it has a low sucralose and as I'm intolerant to aspartame (spelling!!) it was the best product for me at the time - a few of my hubbys mates use it too and they never had a problem either...

Jem, breastfed my beastie till he was 1 and will be doing the same again with the next one - I've got a pic of my son reading page 3 before he was 6 months old! Now he takes to putting his hand down my top when I am carrying him anywhere 

Gainer my little bundle of joy is now 20 months - he was 2 months premature so was in special care for a while - gave me a bit of recovery time that most mums don't get - just to be really annoying I left the hospital in my size 8 jeans - good genes my mama says  We're hoping to have the next one next year and I'd like to try and compete next year too haha so busy 2010 ahead!


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah crap its gym time - bring on the leg extensions!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> lol where u been!


Doing some Human Biology work. You upto much 0161?

Enjoy the Gym Charlie


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Doing some Human Biology work. You upto much 0161?


just about to eat (again) not sure whether i can be ****d to cook or have a mass shake!!!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> just about to eat (again) not sure whether i can be ****d to cook or have a mass shake!!!


Fair enough  Personally i'd go for solid food so cook


----------



## WRT

0161 said:


> just about to eat (again) not sure whether i can be ****d to cook or have a mass shake!!!


Have both:thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Fair enough  Personally i'd go for solid food so cook





WRT said:


> Have both:thumbup1:


i am gonna have both i think !

salmon and cajun sweet potato wedges first

with mass shake for desert

will take me to just over 3600 cals for today .... well chuffed


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> i am gonna have both i think !
> 
> salmon and cajun sweet potato wedges first
> 
> with mass shake for desert
> 
> will take me to just over 3600 cals for today .... well chuffed


Nice work! :thumbup1: Keep it up mate soon be adding on the mass


----------



## 0161

yeah thats the difficult thing its easy while im off work but when i go to work it all goes to pot!! gotta get a routine going, and prepare everythin!!


----------



## WRT

Exactly I've gained 20lbs in 4 weeks (some muscle memory and water) because I've lost my job so all I do is eat, sleep and train... about 8lbs above my previous weight now too.


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> yeah thats the difficult thing its easy while im off work but when i go to work it all goes to pot!! gotta get a routine going, and prepare everythin!!


Yeah I don't work, Studying my alevels so it easy for me fit things around. 

I remember this thread about eating at work, not sure if seen it but might be some help..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html

thier a couple on eating and prepare food for work..


----------



## 0161

WRT said:


> Exactly I've gained 20lbs in 4 weeks (some muscle memory and water) because I've lost my job so all I do is eat, sleep and train... about 8lbs above my previous weight now too.


fookin hell mate thats awesome ... and natty too? .... wot u weighin it at now?



Howiieee said:


> Yeah I don't work, Studying my alevels so it easy for me fit things around.
> 
> I remember this thread about eating at work, not sure if seen it but might be some help..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html
> 
> thier a couple on eating and prepare food for work..


nice one buddy will have a gander! thanks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon WRT

No worries 0161 not sure how useful it be but anyway.


----------



## WRT

0161 said:


> fookin hell mate thats awesome ... and natty too? .... wot u weighin it at now?


Cheers mate yeah I'm gear free, I weigh around 215 at the end of the day now, I weighed between 205-210 before but training went to **** for a few weeks and I must have eaten about 5000 cals in 2 weeks so went down to about 190lbs. Think my body must have rebounded as soon as I starting stuffing my face with cals again. Oh I forgot to add i'm leaner than I was before too!


----------



## 0161

WRT said:


> Cheers mate yeah I'm gear free, I weigh around 215 at the end of the day now, I weighed between 205-210 before but training went to **** for a few weeks and I must have eaten about 5000 cals in 2 weeks so went down to about 190lbs. Think my body must have rebounded as soon as I starting stuffing my face with cals again. Oh I forgot to add i'm leaner than I was before too!


cool mate see u got a journal too, gonna give it a read!


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Doing some Human Biology work. You upto much 0161?


what other a-levels u doin mate? u in ur final year?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> what other a-levels u doin mate? u in ur final year?


Yup last year this year... Maths / Human Biology / Business studies i dropped chemistry after AS and i'm teaching myself :confused1: seemed a good idea at the time.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Yup last year this year... Maths / Human Biology / Business studies i dropped chemistry after AS and i'm teaching myself :confused1:


u plannin to go to uni? i did chemistry, physics, biology, gen studies


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> u plannin to go to uni? i did chemistry, physics, biology, gen studies


I might do a 3rd year and do AS physics not sure. Yeah want do biochemistry.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> I might do a 3rd year and do AS physics not sure. Yeah want do biochemistry.


i really enjoyed physics, wish i had done maths as well at uni to be honest i think looking back (it was so long ago its scary!!!) i would have liked to have done physics at uni!

biochemistry is good tho, some good jobs with that degree mate!


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon everyone, hmm well today i used 20kg for inclines and had to get one of the guys to help me lift them up above my head lol I managed 2 reps hmm not very good is it lol


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon howz,wrt and 0167(i think)


----------



## Dsahna

Hello bets


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon everyone, hmm well today i used 20kg for inclines and had to get one of the guys to help me lift them up above my head lol I managed 2 reps hmm not very good is it lol


afternoon betty



Dsahna said:


> Afternoon howz,wrt and 0167(i think)


0161 here lol ..... afternoon matey ! hows u?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> i really enjoyed physics, wish i had done maths as well at uni to be honest i think looking back (it was so long ago its scary!!!) i would have liked to have done physics at uni!
> 
> biochemistry is good tho, some good jobs with that degree mate!


What did you do at Uni? I was thinking of doing Maths at Uni as it probably my favorite subject. But I see more opportunities and enjoyment in the long run with biochemistry.


----------



## Howe

Afternoon Betty and Dsahan are you both ok?


----------



## IanStu

evening losers....any one got any plans for the weekend....I'm not doing much...just gonna receive my knighthood for services to humanity from the Queen, followed by a banquet at the palace...then its off to Downing Street for talks with various heads of state....what a bore...I might not bother...see how I feel


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> What did you do at Uni? I was thinking of doing Maths at Uni as it probably my favorite subject. But I see more opportunities and enjoyment in the long run with biochemistry.


i did pharmacy at uni mate, dont ask me why i still dont know lol

i still regret not doin maths at a-level cos my teachers wanted me to do further maths as well but i chose chemistry/biology instead.


----------



## Dsahna

Im good 0161 mate:thumbup1:

You mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

hiya 0161 dan and howiieee have i missed anyone ooh me is aching


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> evening losers....any one got any plans for the weekend....I'm not doing much...just gonna receive my knighthood for services to humanity from the Queen, followed by a banquet at the palace...then its off to Downing Street for talks with various heads of state....what a bore...I might not bother...see how I feel


bugger all mate!!



Bettyboo said:


> hiya 0161 dan and howiieee have i missed anyone ooh me is aching


apparently ianstu is meeting the queen ?? ^^



Dsahna said:


> Im good 0161 mate:thumbup1:
> 
> You mate?


not bad fella, sat watchin the usual crap on tv!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> i did pharmacy at uni mate, dont ask me why i still dont know lol
> 
> i still regret not doin maths at a-level cos my teachers wanted me to do further maths as well but i chose chemistry/biology instead.


Oh Right.  Yeah a-level maths is good, which i done the mechanics module rather than statistics but oh well. I was thinking of doing further maths.

Amazing how what you want to do changes over space of couple of months when growing up.. i Originally was going to go in to architecture.


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> evening losers....any one got any plans for the weekend....I'm not doing much...just gonna receive my knighthood for services to humanity from the Queen, followed by a banquet at the palace...then its off to Downing Street for talks with various heads of state....what a bore...I might not bother...see how I feel


I'll let you guess what i'm doing.


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Oh Right.  Yeah a-level maths is good, which i done the mechanics module rather than statistics but oh well. I was thinking of doing further maths.
> 
> Amazing how what you want to do changes over space of couple of months when growing up.. i Originally was going to go in to architecture.


yeah it all went too quickly from filling in the UCAS forms to going to uni!

the careers advisors at school were no help!!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> yeah it all went too quickly from filling in the UCAS forms to going to uni!
> 
> the careers advisors at school were no help!!


Yeah i got start looking at Uni's and applying. I'll probably change my mind about what i want go in to again.  How old are you 0161?


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> *apparently* ianstu is meeting the queen ?? ^^


You doubt my word :nono:



Howiieee said:


> I'll let you guess what i'm doing.


Errrr Maths and Eating....well I dont blame you...you only live once :blink:


----------



## 0161

Howiieee said:


> Yeah i got start looking at Uni's and applying. I'll probably change my mind about what i want go in to again.  How old are you 0161?


30 matey!!


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> You doubt my word :nono:
> 
> Errrr Maths and Eating....well I dont blame you...you only live once :blink:


 :thumbup1: I might acutally go and enjoy the sun tomorrow IF its nice.


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> 30 matey!!


cool


----------



## Howe

Right i'm off guys. Catch you later..


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> You doubt my word :nono:


tell me ur not serious???? :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Bye howiieeeeee lol you doing math agian tonight lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Cna anyone help me, my chest seems to be growing instead of shrinking. I thought its meant to shrink when you train???? its not as if im lifting little dumbbells or ickle weights...


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Cna anyone help me, my chest seems to be growing instead of shrinking. I thought its meant to shrink when you train???? its not as if im lifting little dumbbells or ickle weights...


hi betty im not sure what to say to that one??

how are the kids btw? they behavin?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah they are shattered, took some pics whilst we were out and about but im hopeless at resizing them we went to mount edgcombe they loved it. We went on a ferry whoohoo it was bit choppy as it was only a small boat. All good for $hits$ and giggles.


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah they are shattered, took some pics whilst we were out and about but im hopeless at resizing them we went to mount edgcombe they loved it. We went on a ferry whoohoo it was bit choppy as it was only a small boat. All good for $hits$ and giggles.


lol

u good on boats?


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> tell me ur not serious???? :whistling:


What do you think :bounce:


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> What do you think :bounce:


errm :cool2: anyway, hows it feel to have over 1000000 reps !


----------



## Bettyboo

I don't seem to puke anymore and it don't bother me - not since i went to France as a kid puked me guts up all the way there cause it was very rough. Crossing back from Jersey was very rough last year, but it didn't bother me


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> errm :cool2: anyway, hows it feel to have over 1000000 reps !


well doesnt feel much different realy....but when I looked in the mirror I did apear to have a sort of golden glow around me...so thats quite nice :stuart:


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> well doesnt feel much different realy....but when I looked in the mirror I did apear to have a sort of golden glow around me...so thats quite nice :stuart:


must be well on your way to bein a gold member then ...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol he will be too special to post in the bronze members thread then psml


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Lol he will be too special to post in the bronze members thread then psml


unlike us mere mortal bronzers lol


----------



## Nitrolen

Bettyboo said:


> Cna anyone help me, my chest seems to be growing instead of shrinking. I thought its meant to shrink when you train???? its not as if im lifting little dumbbells or ickle weights...


Prob your genetics.

What is your rep/set range?


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> unlike us mere mortal bronzers lol


Aah we all gotta start at the bottom I guess...but we are the best lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Nitrolen said:


> Prob your genetics.
> 
> What is your rep/set range?


I am doing 3 or four sets depending if I fail

doing reps of 12 .

Ps I do pyramids every 4th week or so to shock me poor little muscles

I know its off topic but my abs are actually looking good whoohoo


----------



## 0161

how long u been training betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

Since November last year


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Since November last year


u enjoyin it? im just startin out .....


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh yeah I am addicted I have certainly got the bug.. I love the progress and shape changes. I think i will look pretty good if I can ripped properly next year in time for local comp - that is my aim.


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Oh yeah I am addicted I have certainly got the bug.. I love the progress and shape changes. I think i will look pretty good if I can ripped properly next year in time for local comp - that is my aim.


cool its good to have somethin to aim for

i see lots of people mentioning comps and stuff and the lingo goes over my head at the moment! i would like to go along see what its all about tho


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> cool its good to have somethin to aim for
> 
> i see lots of people mentioning comps and stuff and the lingo goes over my head at the moment! i would like to go along see what its all about tho


Some of the lingo confuses the hell out of me to, I'm a novice beginner. I like reading through the threads to help me, I am always reading stuff on the net to learn more. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Right im away to hit the militarys

Back in a miniute


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Right im away to hit the militarys
> 
> Back in a miniute


u train at home mate? or computer in the gym? lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe you not seen the video then 0161


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe you not seen the video then 0161


no where is it? :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Best gym in the business aint it bets


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Best gym in the business aint it bets


Yup , he gets a good view of his misses tits too what more could a man want lol


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Best gym in the business aint it bets


found it, on ur journal!

ur a big unit mate! well jealous!!! strong fook! lol


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> found it, on ur journal!
> 
> ur a big unit mate! well jealous!!! strong fook! lol


hehee, does your mrs train dan??


----------



## Dsahna

Lol thanks mate,ha ha bets you know thats my little sis right lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Lol thanks mate,ha ha bets you know thats my little sis right lol


PMSL i thought it was your mrs - fcuk assumption s the muver of all fcuk ups hehe, ok does your sister train ???


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> PMSL i thought it was your mrs - fcuk assumption s the muver of all fcuk ups hehe, ok does your sister train ???


Strangely my dads away to pick up an exercise bike this second tara

No weights though,shame cos her potential is there


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Strangely my dads away to pick up an exercise bike this second tara
> 
> No weights though,shame cos her potential is there


I was gonna say she has a good frame, and if she is spotting you on that weight she may have potential to do well :thumb:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna mate how old r u if u dont mind me askin? how long u been trainin for?


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> Dsahna mate how old r u if u dont mind me askin? how long u been trainin for?


He's an old git like the rest of us lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I was gonna say she has a good frame, and if she is spotting you on that weight she may have potential to do well :thumb:


Shes spotting me tara,but dont know what shed be like if i failed badly ha ha



0161 said:


> Dsahna mate how old r u if u dont mind me askin? how long u been trainin for?


Ive been training since i was 16(10 stone) lots of wasted years with crap diet and **** magazines that kill motivation,90% of plateaus can be smashed with better diet and harder training.

Guess my age mate?


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Ive been training since i was 16(10 stone) lots of wasted years with crap diet and **** magazines that kill motivation,90% of plateaus can be smashed with better diet and harder training.
> 
> Guess my age mate?


fook im **** with ages ..... erm ..... 30 mate??? :blink: lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Shes spotting me tara,but dont know what shed be like if i failed badly ha ha
> 
> Ive been training since i was 16(10 stone) lots of wasted years with crap diet and **** magazines that kill motivation,90% of plateaus can be smashed with better diet and harder training.
> 
> Guess my age mate?


Your brave asking someone to guess your age


----------



## Dsahna

WHAT!!!!!!!!!

Lol im 28 mate


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol im 28 mate


  5hit sorry matey


----------



## Bettyboo

Dan you tits are nearly as big as mine in your avatar


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> 5hit sorry matey


Ha ha 30 is okay mate:thumb: ive had worse,and better


----------



## SALKev

:bounce: :bounce: first post here!

i forgot to come here when i was a bronzie and its a little dead at good old silvers so here's my compulsory big fcuking entrance that can also be seen in silvers somewhere among the quite large amount of pages 

i love you all (possible exceptions :wub: )


----------



## 0161

no hard feelings i hope :beer:

im 30 mate and only just startin out ..... gonna be a long time b4 i get any size on me!!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Dan you tits are nearly as big as mine in your avatar


Ive studied yours and ive......... err ...........:blush:fcuk!!!!

Yours are defo bigger mate:thumb:


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> :bounce: :bounce: first post here!
> 
> i forgot to come here when i was a bronzie and its a little dead at good old silvers so here's my compulsory big fcuking entrance that can also be seen in silvers somewhere among the quite large amount of pages
> 
> i love you all (possible exceptions :wub: )


welcome matey


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> He's an old git like the rest of us lol


speak for yourself - I am not admitting to being old ....I feel 21 therefore I am 21


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> :bounce: :bounce: first post here!
> 
> i forgot to come here when i was a bronzie and its a little dead at good old silvers so here's my compulsory *Small* fcuking entrance that can also be seen in silvers somewhere among the quite small amount of pages
> 
> i love you all ( :wub: :wub


Ooh I say!


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> :bounce: :bounce: first post here!
> 
> i forgot to come here when i was a bronzie and its a little dead at good old silvers so here's my compulsory big fcuking entrance that can also be seen in silvers somewhere among the quite large amount of pages
> 
> i love you all (possible exceptions :wub: )


FOOK OFF SAL


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> no hard feelings i hope :beer:
> 
> im 30 mate and only just startin out ..... gonna be a long time b4 i get any size on me!!


Dont be daft mate,skin gets thick quick on here with these maniacs

Welcome sal mate


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Dont be daft mate,skin gets thick quick on here with these maniacs
> 
> Welcome sal mate


Mine doesnt :crying: :no: :crying:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello jem:wink:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Hello jem:wink:


Alright trouble ...evening all...what you got for me ...gimme some sugar


----------



## Dsahna

Anytime


----------



## solidcecil

HEY!


----------



## M_at

Aaaggghhhhhhhh!

It's solidcecil!


----------



## 0161

solidcecil said:


> HEY!





M_at said:


> Aaaggghhhhhhhh!
> 
> It's solidcecil!


evening boys hows u both?


----------



## M_at

Good ta - yerself?


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> welcome matey


cheeers mate 



Bettyboo said:


> Ooh I say!


take it as you will :laugh:



Jem said:


> FOOK OFF SAL


 :blowme:



Dsahna said:


> Dont be daft mate,skin gets thick quick on here with these maniacs
> 
> Welcome sal mate


thanks alot  i thought you were like 24/25 :confused1:


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Good ta - yerself?


yeah not bad mate, did i read somewhere u did stuff for iphones? :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello mat and cecil how is you and hello Jem!


----------



## 0161

s**t, sorry jem think i forgot to say hello! lol


----------



## M_at

Hola Betty.

Doing good here - about to grab some food. Watching TV - the usual.


----------



## SALKev

good evening Mat and Cecil


----------



## Dsahna

Hello mat and cecil

24 eh sal ,i like you mate


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> cheeers mate
> 
> take it as you will :laugh:
> 
> :blowme:
> 
> * s'a good job I like you ....or there would be trouble*
> 
> thanks alot  i thought you were like 24/25 :confused1:


 *crawlie bum lick * :tongue:


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> *crawlie bum lick * :tongue:


lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hello mat and cecil how is you and hello Jem!


alright darlin !



0161 said:


> s**t, sorry jem think i forgot to say hello! lol


I will forgive you - close to tears there though ....


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> alright darlin !
> 
> I will forgive you - close to tears there though ....


Why havent u sad hello, and answered my post on your journal :confused1:


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Why havent u sad hello, and answered my post on your journal :confused1:


Have so :tongue: go and check !


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Hello mat and cecil
> 
> 24 eh sal ,i like you mate


like you too buddy, your on my rep list :thumb:



Jem said:


> *crawlie bum lick * :tongue:


...and i thought you were 22 

(i spent five minutes deciding whether i should reply with that smiley - i'm glad i made a good choice - confessions galore tonight  )


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> like you too buddy, your on my rep list :thumb:
> 
> ...and i thought you were 22
> 
> (i spent five minutes deciding whether i should reply with that smiley - i'm glad i made a good choice - confessions galore tonight  )


If you had replied with this : :lol: or this : :whistling: or this  you would have been negged - good choice sally baby - reps and I am sending you a friends request too so impressed with you I am - you have made me laugh with most of your posts since you joined ...guess how old he is folks ...


----------



## 0161

can anyone reccomend a good film to see this weekend????

meant to be going 2moro evening ......


----------



## Bettyboo

OOh we are being graced with the presence of silver members tonight whoohoo hellooo everyone i have missed, friday night lurv lol


----------



## Bettyboo

DO NOT go and see Harry Potter it is crap! The hamster or guinea pig thing looks funny though, not sure about hte adult stuff pmsl


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> DO NOT go and see Harry Potter it is crap! The hamster or guinea pig thing looks funny though, not sure about hte adult stuff pmsl


yeah i kinda was thinkin harry potter but isn't it like nearly 3 hours long??


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> yeah i kinda was thinkin harry potter but isn't it like nearly 3 hours long??


Yeah, its nothing like the book - the ending is really $hite in the film. All i heard from my daughter was "i'm bored, can we go home now", my son was not that fussed on it i think he said "it was crap" and he is a big fan of HP!


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> If you had replied with this : :lol: or this : :whistling: or this  you would have been negged - good choice sally baby - reps and I am sending you a friends request too so impressed with you I am - you have made me laugh with most of your posts since you joined ...guess how old he is folks ...


im honoured :lol: :whistling:  you have also been added to my 'to rep' list...and chums list, dont worry!


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah, its nothing like the book - the ending is really $hite in the film. All i heard from my daughter was "i'm bored, can we go home now", my son was not that fussed on it i think he said "it was crap" and he is a big fan of HP!


might just go for a night on the lash instead lol


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> might just go for a night on the lash instead lol


sounds like a good idea, do you drink when you are training then???


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> sounds like a good idea, do you drink when you are training then???


no thats why i want to go the cinema!

i hear alcohol is bad when u r trying to bulk up, so im trying not to be tempted!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

you could use the net to read the write ups or watch the trailers and see if there is anything you like lol


----------



## Jem

get a dvd - you wont eat popcorn then...

Glad you know this sal


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> you could use the net to read the write ups or watch the trailers and see if there is anything you like lol


yeah will have a look


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Evening kids! how is everyone? been a busy one today!


Hi Darlink - bored - please entertain ....


----------



## 0161

evenin mate

bit fairly quiet in here tonight!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening gainer, christ a stone in nearly 3 weeks thats good going!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm what about bottomless for the guys and topless for the women hhehe


----------



## Jem

I was impressed today by this - can you tell who it is yet ?



:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Darlink!? thats a new one!
> 
> we need a photo competition...! any suggestions?!


pmsl beat you to it actually :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> hey you look great in that pic jem... it is you right!? haha:lol: nice legs!


OMG they are soooo not my legs :lol: :lol: wouldnt mind the abs though - you are a fit boy !


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> is that now your background pic on your comp!?


there's an idea :lol: not sure the fella would approve though :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

goodnight ladies and gents and anything else lurking out there, im going to eat, watch a film and get some z's...sweet dreams!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol me and Katie (my daughter) were doing handstands and cartwheels in a country park today damn i didnt take any pics


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Done! wont be a min and 1 will be posted!


yeah you first ....


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> goodnight ladies and gents and anything else lurking out there, im going to eat, watch a film and get some z's...sweet dreams!


watch the bugs dont bite !


----------



## Bettyboo

Good night SAL


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> dont... i'll blush! Gymnastic background helped!
> 
> whats up with those killer legs then!? haha:lol: manly legs they are!


prefer me own tar ! yours are a tad pale :lol: and I wont be drawn on commenting any further on them...


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> meaning no bum!? :lol:


you have no ass either anyway pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> hahaha! i know they are shocking! they have *grown quite a bot since then!* (THANKFULLY)!


have you ???? bit of a freudian slip there pmsl


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> there we go... enjoy!


 I cannot see anything :cursing: is it my firewalls - make a jpeg


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> I cannot see anything :cursing: is it my firewalls - make a jpeg


lol u gettin excited??? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> lol u gettin excited??? :whistling:


Frustrated ....I have seen it now ...all an anti climax though ...boo


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Jem and Betty you gotta play!


ok hang on ....


----------



## Jem

2 x Topless shots


----------



## Bettyboo

lol here is topless


----------



## Jem

I just wanted to post an in-action shot of my calf raises from yesterday though:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

welldone everyone x I can do bum shot too but it might upset a few ppl lol


----------



## 0161

dont know if i got any, maybe one from holiday! ?


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> doh phone crashed!
> 
> will have to wait!


hmmmph what a surprise !

right I am orf for a big baff now

not on tomorrow as out on the p!ss with maniacs from this site

speak soon :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night Jem have a good one tomorrow!


----------



## 0161

night matey


----------



## Bettyboo

Night gainer


----------



## Howe

Night you two.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmm now what to do frigg Im bored there is only so many sit ups one can do lol


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Hmmm now what to do frigg Im bored there is only so many sit ups one can do lol


Press ups while clapping your hands?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Press ups while clapping your hands?


Ill give that a try already done about 50 normal ones in fits n starts


----------



## 0161

night all, i'm off now!


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> night all, i'm off now!


Night night!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> night all, i'm off now!


Night mate.


----------



## Howe

You upto much betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

Na me is bored howiiee, what u up to?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Na me is bored howiiee, what u up to?


Same Really. Working out how many calories I need eat from one the sticky's on here and listening to music.


----------



## Bettyboo

Im sat watching the news with me cat sat on me lap


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Im sat watching the news with me cat sat on me lap


Aww Cool My cats irritating me! Won't stop jumping up on my desk! I think it the 50 time i put her back on the floor. She like to play with any loose pens on the desk, which also get irritating when i can't find a pen and their scattered over the floor.


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Aww Cool My cats irritating me! Won't stop jumping up on my desk! I think it the 50 time i put her back on the floor. She like to play with any loose pens on the desk, which also get irritating when i can't find a pen and their scattered over the floor.


Haha i usually have the puppy on me lap too, but he asleep in the bean bag thank god lol


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Haha i usually have the puppy on me lap too, but he asleep in the bean bag thank god lol


lol how animals have you got?


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> lol how animals have you got?


One cat called liquorice, one Jack Russell Miniature Terrier called Bolt, One 6 Year old called Katie and a 8 year old called Danny, i think thats it!

:bounce:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> One cat called liquorice, one Jack Russell Miniature Terrier called Bolt, One 6 Year old called Katie and a 8 year old called Danny, i think thats it!
> 
> :bounce:


aaa cool


----------



## Howe

I'm off. Night if anyone still about.


----------



## WRT

Morning, I've only just got in after a night out.... bed time I think!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people!


----------



## IanStu

wow...it was busy in here last night...what do you all think ya playing at...if i'm not around you're all meant to just sit in a corner quietly sobbing, looking longingly at my pics...dont let it happen again...

Oh forgot to say...morning losers :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Im a winner though ian mate:thumb: ....eh bud.... :crying: ....hello!!


----------



## robisco11

morning! Ian i was longingly looking at your pictures all night....quite aroused....typing with one hand...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tom.....sounds like a grand night!



IanStu said:


> wow...it was busy in here last night...what do you all think ya playing at...if i'm not around you're all meant to just sit in a corner quietly sobbing, looking longingly at my pics...dont let it happen again...
> 
> Oh forgot to say...morning losers :thumb:


Ian....I am waiting for the pics you promised. *GB taps foot impatiently*

But while I am waiting I am going to run around trying to pack. :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ahh well im off to the gym in an hour in half, then taking kids to the museum, such an exciting life


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Im a winner though ian mate:thumb: ....eh bud.... :crying: ....hello!!


Morning winner :whistling:



robisco11 said:


> morning! Ian i was longingly looking at your pictures all night....quite aroused....typing with one hand...


I never doubted it for a minute Rob :tongue:



Gym Bunny said:


> Ian....I am waiting for the pics you promised. *GB taps foot impatiently*


Ian starts to panic... :confused1:


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello howzer,hows you mate?


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello howzer,hows you mate?


Morning mate.. I'm not bad. You?


----------



## Dsahna

Good materest day today mate,well other than crunches


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Good materest day today mate,well other than crunches


Good stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

its quiet in here today...the fvckin weather...its like winter here, can't believe its the middle of summer...oh well...dumdy dum dedum dedar dedooooo...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Gainer said:


> did you get my nude shots ian??!


Ian gets nude pics but I don't? I feel neglected.



IanStu said:


> its quiet in here today...the fvckin weather...its like winter here, can't believe its the middle of summer...oh well...dumdy dum dedum dedar dedooooo...


I'm still waaaaaaaiiiiiittttttiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## robisco11

bored..


----------



## Howe

Afternoon.. I'm pretty bored to Rob


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Afternoon.. I'm pretty bored to Rob


how you doing mate? train today?


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> how you doing mate? train today?


I'm good  you?

Nope not today.. how about you?


----------



## robisco11

aye im good thanks! Trained arms and calves today...thier killin' now!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> aye im good thanks! Trained arms and calves today...thier killin' now!


Sweet :thumbup1: . Got much planned for rest weekend?


----------



## robisco11

nothing planned really, just relaxing the rest of the day and see what tomorrow brings? you? *ahem* journal........


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> nothing planned really, just relaxing the rest of the day and see what tomorrow brings? you? *ahem* journal........


Sorting some stuff out this afternoon. Same not sure about tomorrow


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloo ppl how are ya all??


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Helloo ppl how are ya all??


Hey betty. I'm good thanks  Yourself?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah good had a good session at the gym did back today had a few pb's too. Went to the museum


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah good had a good session at the gym did back today had a few pb's too. Went to the museum


Sweet  Well Done Betty!! Got much planned for rest weekend?


----------



## Bettyboo

nope jack didly squit


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> nope jack didly squit


Same here ..


----------



## Bettyboo

lol how sad we are!


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> lol how sad we are!


Indeed. But oh-well whether doesn't help!


----------



## Howe

Man I'm bored and it still raining look like evening in.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I feel for you all. It's been baking hot all day here.

Betty, I have a question....do you ever manage to go to the gym and not get a PB? I'm turning green with envy here. :lol:


----------



## SALKev

'ello my good people


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> 'ello my good people


Evening S-A-L and *Happy Birthday *(sure saw you put it was your birthday today somewhere)


----------



## Nitrolen

Howiieee said:


> Man I'm bored and it still raining look like evening in.


6.30 - dark and hailing - some summer:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Evening folks


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> Evening S-A-L and *Happy Birthday *(sure saw you put it was your birthday today somewhere)


aye it is, cheers buddy :thumbup1:



Nitrolen said:


> 6.30 - dark and hailing - some summer:lol:


sunny over here - for the first time since dinosaurs


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Evening folks


helloooo there, thanks for the happy b'day message buddy


----------



## Howe

Nitrolen said:


> 6.30 - dark and hailing - some summer:lol:


Its dark and been raining for the last 2 days pratically and we meant have least rainful of anywhere in the UK :confused1:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Evening folks


Evening bud. you ok?


----------



## Dsahna

No problem sal

Im good howzer ,hope the shoulders well mate


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> No problem sal
> 
> Im good howzer ,hope the shoulders well mate


Good.. My shoulder taken a 2 week of gym and 2 sessions of rugby this week! so all is good


----------



## Nitrolen

S-A-L said:


> helloooo there, thanks for the happy b'day message buddy


A belated Happy B-Day.

How old are we?


----------



## Howe

Whats everyone upto?


----------



## Dsahna

Eating tuna:crying: *spew* *gag*


----------



## SALKev

Nitrolen said:


> A belated Happy B-Day.
> 
> How old are we?


thanks :thumb: 17 young!



Howiieee said:


> Whats everyone upto?


thinking im going to kill myself in the nest few days for not partying



Dsahna said:


> Eating tuna:crying: *spew* *gag*


i like tuna, which means you should too


----------



## Nitrolen

S-A-L said:


> thanks :thumb: 17 young!
> 
> thinking im going to kill myself in the nest few days for not partying
> 
> i like tuna, which means you should too


God you make me feel old


----------



## SALKev

Nitrolen said:


> God you make me feel old


...and I'm guilty of looking at your avi for far too long :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Nitrolen - ahem it looks like my tits on your avatar well they are big enough, but mine aren't so bouncy haha.

SAL happy birthday to you!

Hello Dan how was the gym session? my chest is aching like buggery

Hello howiee are you still bored and hope your not studying math again

and anyone I have missed how you doing?


----------



## SALKev

thanks Betty :beer:


----------



## cellaratt

Happy Birthday Bro...enjoy them while your young...


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> thanks Betty :beer:


How young are you today then.. go on then make me feel blady old :whistling:


----------



## WRT

He's only 17, thought I was young!


----------



## Howe

WRT said:


> He's only 17, thought I was young!


I thought i was young!


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Nitrolen - ahem it looks like my tits on your avatar well they are big enough, but mine aren't so bouncy haha.
> 
> SAL happy birthday to you!
> 
> Hello Dan how was the gym session? my chest is aching like buggery
> 
> Hello howiee are you still bored and hope your not studying math again
> 
> and anyone I have missed how you doing?


And acutally yes i have just been doing some maths :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

cellaratt said:


> Happy Birthday Bro...enjoy them while your young...


thanks alot buddy  will do next year, for sure!



Bettyboo said:


> How young are you today then.. go on then make me feel blady old :whistling:


72 this year



WRT said:


> He's only 17, thought I was young!


blew my cover! :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> He's only 17, thought I was young!


blady hell 17 ok I now feel very old!! :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jeez! I remember being 17, one of the craziest years of my life :rolleye: :innocent:

http://www.getsmileyface.com><img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/happy_birthday/1.gif border=0>
</a>

I have just wasted over a whole hour trying to get a headtorch. Got one, got home, put batteries in. Discovered it was kaput. Cycled back to store, got replacement. Checked it in store. It was kaput too. At this point I was getting upset/cross. So I end up with 4men trying to get this dratted thing to work. After 1/2hour they admit defeat and get a 3rd one. This, praise be, worked. Cycled home. So today I have done 30km of cycling and I am STILL not packed.


----------



## SALKev

Gym Bunny said:


> Jeez! I remember being 17, one of the craziest years of my life :rolleye: :innocent:
> 
> 
> 
> *thank you * :thumb:
> 
> I have just wasted over a whole hour trying to get a headtorch. Got one, got home, put batteries in. Discovered it was kaput. Cycled back to store, got replacement. Checked it in store. It was kaput too. At this point I was getting upset/cross. So I end up with 4men trying to get this dratted thing to work. After 1/2hour they admit defeat and get a 3rd one. This, praise be, worked. Cycled home. So today I have done 30km of cycling and I am STILL not packed.
> 
> *some good cardio though! silver lining *


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Nitrolen - ahem it looks like my tits on your avatar well they are big enough, but mine aren't so bouncy haha.
> 
> SAL happy birthday to you!
> 
> Hello Dan how was the gym session? my chest is aching like buggery
> 
> Hello howiee are you still bored and hope your not studying math again
> 
> and anyone I have missed how you doing?


Rest day today bets

Yesterdays was a success though,you still hitting pbs like theres no tomorrow?


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Rest day today bets
> 
> Yesterdays was a success though,you still hitting pbs like theres no tomorrow?


yeah its gotta be done, i like to push my self. Don't see the point of going and just casually training, I sweat like a pig hehe

GB where you off to anywhere nice??


----------



## SALKev

goodnight folks, soooooo tired :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Later sal:thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> goodnight folks, soooooo tired :laugh:


Night bud.


----------



## Gym Bunny

S-A-L said:


> goodnight folks, soooooo tired :laugh:


The young today. Tsk tsk. At his age I'd be just warming up.

Betty, I am off to Corsica for a month. 2 weeks of work, which is gonna be fun but hard core exhausting. Then 2 weeks of relaxing mountaineering. Can't wait. Even if I am procrastinating about the packing thing. I hate packing.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good night SAL, sweet dreams!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> The young today. Tsk tsk. At his age I'd be just warming up.
> 
> Betty, I am off to Corsica for a month. 2 weeks of work, which is gonna be fun but hard core exhausting. Then 2 weeks of relaxing mountaineering. Can't wait. Even if I am procrastinating about the packing thing. I hate packing.


Lucky you, don't wear your self out working - and spend time relaxing, you sound sound as if you work your Bullox off, and you earned a break!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Howe

Its quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Guest

Howiieee said:


> Its quite in here tonight.


quiet u mean :whistling:


----------



## Howe

dan05 said:


> quiet u mean :whistling:


Spelling not my strong point!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah me thinks everyone is out partying... me is texting me new sister lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello Dan how is you?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah me thinks everyone is out partying... me is texting me new sister lol


Aren't Jem and Rob and that lot out together? You arranged to meet you half brother and sister? I think half?


----------



## Bettyboo

Howiieee said:


> Aren't Jem and Rob and that lot out together? You arranged to meet you half brother and sister? I think half?


I am just chatting with my sis at the moment, well texting - we will meet up maybe next week at the family wedding I have been invited to, will see.

All right for some out partying, I wish haha


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> I am just chatting with my sis at the moment, well texting - we will meet up maybe next week at the family wedding I have been invited to, will see.
> 
> All right for some out partying, I wish haha


Aaa cool


----------



## Howe

Right I'm off. Night.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol night night..., hmm just me being a night owl then dum di dum


----------



## M_at

You're not the only one betty. I've been getting trollied to comiserate my little sister's can getting stolen 

so this is the only chance I've had to drop online!

If anyone sees a suspicious looking 3-4 year old blue fiesta in South Essex please let the police know!


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh dear, thats not good, bet she is not best pleased with that!


----------



## WRT

I'm horny so can't sleep:mellow:


----------



## Spriggen

WRT said:


> I'm horny so can't sleep:mellow:


*sigh* I'll get the wig...


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Ello Dan how is you?


Im good thanks and yourself? :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello night owls, Tom your always horny, just go knock one out in a wilson sock lol


----------



## WRT

Spriggen said:


> *sigh* I'll get the wig...





Bettyboo said:


> Hello night owls, Tom your always horny, just go knock one out in a wilson sock lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol Spriggen dont you mean youl'l get your kilt and wig on hehe


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Lol Spriggen dont you mean youl'l get your kilt and wig on hehe


Haha, oh i see how it is. So be it!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol only messing god im so bored!!


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Lol only messing god im so bored!!


Haha, i know, its all good.

Yeah, I'm well bored too! I was out with mates in the car, felt sooo tired, as soon as i got home, wide awake... I just know if i go to bed i'll lay there for an hour haha.


----------



## Bettyboo

Im sat up watching a film on ITV 3 so lame


----------



## Spriggen

I just stuck the xbox on :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> I just stuck the xbox on :cool2:


Lol youll be on there all morning!


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Lol youll be on there all morning!


lol there is a chance! :laugh: Not tired at all at the minute


----------



## Guest

Why you's all up


----------



## Spriggen

dan05 said:


> Why you's all up


Just not tired at all man  What about you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Im eating a tin of tuna... i might be able to sleep after some grub


----------



## Guest

just had a shake and 2 apple pies, cant sleep now =(


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> just had a shake and 2 apple pies, cant sleep now =(


How big were the apple pies hehe a tin of tuna fills me up


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> How big were the apple pies hehe a tin of tuna fills me up


just small. 36p for 6, smart price. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Night all :sleeping:


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> just small. 36p for 6, smart price. :lol: :thumb:


What you ate all of the pies!! :lol: :lol: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Dan


----------



## Spriggen

Night mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Right me is off to me pitt, night spriggen, enjoy the Xbox


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Right me is off to me pitt, night spriggen, enjoy the Xbox


haha, Night  will do! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning everyone!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Betty!

Looks like you had a late one last night! AND an early morning are you mad??


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Betty!
> 
> Looks like you had a late one last night! AND an early morning are you mad??


I was chatting to my sister until late, then had to get up for the kids. will have a nap later on lol

How are you?


----------



## CharlieC25

I know that feeling - my son seems to think 5am is an acceptable time to wake up although he's being taught that 7am is more appropriate! I have to do cardio at 6am so need the peace whilst doing it!

Feeling abit tired and ratty today - prob the lack of carbs! How are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

chest is a bit achey from training yesterday, rest day today.When is your comp and how long have you been training?


----------



## CharlieC25

Mmmm love the rest days  Comp is 2 weeks today, been training since October last year although only decided to do this comp 4 weeks out as originally I was doing one in Sept but thought doing 2 comps would give me more experience - feeling it now though!! You competing at all?


----------



## Bettyboo

I m not ready to compete yet, I was gonna do one in sept but am nowhere near ready and not ripped enough, and I dont think there is any other women competing in the plymouth show so waste of time really. Next year i will be more ready i guess. I started training November last year, im a heffer though, your tiny compared to me, as in your waist.


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah yeah but I wish my muscles were bigger, abit more rounded - I'll be training on the off season to improve that for next year 

You got anyone prepping you or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## Bettyboo

Doing it most of it on my own, had some help from ppl off the site, im training right the way through the winter hopefully i will be ready for next year, fingers crossed.


----------



## CharlieC25

Good for you - what fed and class you going to compete in?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im not sure tbh i wanted to do the pysique class but im not big enough, so thinking more of the toned figure?? what do you think


----------



## Howe

Morning all


----------



## CharlieC25

How heavy are you?? Your arms are fantastic I think you could do physique - they have the under 55Kg physique in the NPA, not sure how it works with other feds..

Morning Howiieee


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I'm horny so can't sleep:mellow:





Spriggen said:


> *sigh* I'll get the wig...


The funniest exchange I have read in a long time!

I'm off in 10mins people.

Betty, never realised you were looking to compete. Good on ya.

Charlie, I think you are going to come in very well for your comp and then you can concentrate on adding a wee bit more mass for next year. But you have a very balanced feminine physique and that is difficult to achieve at such low body fat.


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm around 12 stone it fluxuates lol

Hiya GB & howiieee how are ya x


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> I'm around 12 stone it fluxuates lol
> 
> Hiya GB & howiieee how are ya x


Morning betty.. I'm good you?


----------



## ragahav

Hello all,

it seems a lot has changed on the landscape of bronze kingdom since I left. Cannot find old members, very new active faces but GB you are rocking as ever ..(kewl avvy by the way .. again ) ...so for those who know my story ..there is an update - I have got my US visa (finally) and I will be flying probably on 14th of this month ...

so how have you all been ...except for Betty and GB I don't think I know anyone from the time I was a regular on this forum (which was a month and half ago)..Claire, Jem, Max, Zeus, Badger, Goose, Uncle Bob, Ricks, Solid, Rob...all of you seem to have abondoned the thread ,...??


----------



## Bettyboo

ragahav said:


> Hello all,
> 
> it seems a lot has changed on the landscape of bronze kingdom since I left. Cannot find old members, very new active faces but GB you are rocking as ever ..(kewl avvy by the way .. again ) ...so for those who know my story ..there is an update - I have got my US visa (finally) and I will be flying probably on 14th of this month ...
> 
> so how have you all been ...except for Betty and GB I don't think I know anyone from the time I was a regular on this forum (which was a month and half ago)..Claire, Jem, Max, Zeus, Badger, Goose, Uncle Bob, Ricks, Solid, Rob...all of you seem to have abondoned the thread ,...??


I think they are lurking somewhere Ragahav, glad you got your visa at long last!


----------



## ryoken

morning super fit ladies and super muscley men:thumb:

hope your all good, im so so busy with work and home that i really do struggle to get on here at the moment!

not much has changed apart from getting stronger and leaner, me and the missis are looking at getting another dog and its gonna be either a bull mastif,french mastif (like hooch),south african razor back (ridge back) or a black labrador -- we havent decided yet lol


----------



## CharlieC25

You could definitely do physique hun but if you start to come in light when you are dieting and you look more toned then you can do the toned class - leave your options open and see how your training goes - no need to decide now which class to go into..

Cheers GB, I'm working my butt off at the moment although the last few days I have been sooooooo bloated (upp'd my water from half a litre to 2 litres which isnt alot but I feel like I'm drowning!), feel like I could be used as a swimming float at the moment - scary thought...

Hey Ragahav nice to meet you and glad you got your visa


----------



## ragahav

Bettyboo said:


> I think they are lurking somewhere Ragahav, glad you got your visa at long last!


yes ..at last I am relieved, just nick on time...how have you been ..everyone lurking .hmm,.....hope to see them soon here .. .


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> morning super fit ladies and super muscley men:thumb:
> 
> hope your all good, im so so busy with work and home that i really do struggle to get on here at the moment!
> 
> not much has changed apart from getting stronger and leaner, me and the missis are looking at getting another dog and its gonna be either a bull mastif,french mastif (like hooch),south african razor back (ridge back) or a black labrador -- we havent decided yet lol


Morning Mate  and Morning Ragahav..


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:



> morning super fit ladies and super muscley men:thumb:
> 
> hope your all good, im so so busy with work and home that i really do struggle to get on here at the moment!
> 
> not much has changed apart from getting stronger and leaner, me and the missis are looking at getting another dog and its gonna be either a bull mastif,french mastif (like hooch),south african razor back (ridge back) or a black labrador -- we havent decided yet lol


hey ryoken ..our former gremlin ..


----------



## ryoken

Howiieee said:


> Morning Mate  and Morning Ragahav..


hi mate:thumbup1:



ragahav said:


> hey ryoken ..our former gremlin ..


i might put the gremlin back as my avy i seemed to pull more woman (and Ianstu) that way:lol:


----------



## ragahav

CharlieC25 said:


> You could definitely do physique hun but if you start to come in light when you are dieting and you look more toned then you can do the toned class - leave your options open and see how your training goes - no need to decide now which class to go into..
> 
> Cheers GB, I'm working my butt off at the moment although the last few days I have been sooooooo bloated (upp'd my water from half a litre to 2 litres which isnt alot but I feel like I'm drowning!), feel like I could be used as a swimming float at the moment - scary thought...
> 
> *Hey Ragahav nice to meet you and glad you got your visa*


nice to meet you too Charlie and thanks...

out of curiosity which one is you in your avvy ..


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi ryo, glad to hear you ok!


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> hi mate:thumbup1:
> 
> i might put the gremlin back as my avy i seemed to pull more woman (and Ianstu) that way:lol:


I can understand the complaining tone about Ian .. but why are you objecting being women - magnet :innocent: ....

as for Ian .now since he has seen the real you I don't think he will back off even if you put gremlin in your sig. :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hi ryo, glad to hear you ok!


hi Tara hows things??



ragahav said:


> I can understand the complaining tone about Ian .. but why are you objecting being women - magnet :innocent: ....
> 
> as for Ian .now since he has seen the real you I don't think he will back off even if you put gremlin in your sig. :whistling:


lol thats the thing he doesnt let up, i had to change my phone number and email:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ragahav

ryoken said:


> lol thats the thing he doesnt let up, i* had to change my phone number and email* :whistling: :whistling:


Oh you poor chap ... don't you know all this won't be of any use because once Ian sets his eyes on someone he is right on; until he finds his new fix ... you can do all you want ..Ian won't leave you .. :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

good morning ladies and gents 



Gym Bunny said:


> The young today. Tsk tsk. *At his age I'd be just warming up. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Betty, I am off to Corsica for a month. 2 weeks of work, which is gonna be fun but hard core exhausting. Then 2 weeks of relaxing mountaineering. Can't wait. Even if I am procrastinating about the packing thing. I hate packing.


it was a one off! i went to bed at about 12 which isnt that late but i was planning to go straight to bed after logging off this god-blessed forum - still trying to figure out what went wrong :confused1:


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> good morning ladies and gents
> 
> it was a one off! i went to bed at about 12 which isnt that late but i was planning to go straight to bed after logging off this god-blessed forum - still trying to figure out what went wrong :confused1:


Morning S-A-L you good mate?


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> Morning S-A-L you good mate?


im good thanks, though a little bit sneezy - yourself?


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> im good thanks, though a little bit sneezy - yourself?


   I'm good thanks.. Got much planned for today?


----------



## robisco11

legs today !!!!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> legs today !!!!


Morning Rob  Legs always my favorite trian :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

Howiieee said:


> Morning Rob  Legs always my favorite trian :thumbup1:


same here! They never seem to grow though..


----------



## Bettyboo

Im goo thanks ryko, chilling sunday. Morning SAL


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hi mate:thumbup1:
> 
> i might put the gremlin back as my avy i seemed to pull more woman (and Ianstu) that way:lol:





ragahav said:


> I can understand the complaining tone about Ian .. but why are you objecting being women - magnet :innocent: ....
> 
> as for Ian .now since he has seen the real you I don't think he will back off even if you put gremlin in your sig. :whistling:





ryoken said:


> lol thats the thing he doesnt let up, i had to change my phone number and email:whistling: :whistling:





ragahav said:


> Oh you poor chap ... don't you know all this won't be of any use because once Ian sets his eyes on someone he is right on; until he finds his new fix ... you can do all you want ..Ian won't leave you .. :whistling:


i wanna deny all of above...but I'm too honest so I cant...its all true :confused1:

Oh forgot to say...morning losers


----------



## Howe

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Afternoon Wild Amazon. Good you?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> i wanna deny all of above...but I'm too honest so I cant...its all true :confused1:
> 
> Oh forgot to say...morning losers


Morning Ian you good mate?


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> I'm good thanks.. Got much planned for today?


going to play some footy with the lads soon....i hope you have something to do other than stay on UK-M all day!



Bettyboo said:


> Im goo thanks ryko, chilling sunday. Morning SAL


hiiii, answered my next question as well :laugh:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


good afternoon


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good thanks - have been trawling the internet for new workouts and I have found I good one that I think I'll enjoy, can't wait to go to the gym later and try it out! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

afternoon Howza.....yeah been to gym and did some cardio (super gay...dont tell Jem I said that) and abbs...now I'm at work...got a bit of catching up to do as I did fvck all last week as I was on here most of the time..and low and behold I'm on here now....what u doing..maths and eating I suspect


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> going to play some footy with the lads soon....i hope you have something to do other than stay on UK-M all day!


Cool  I've got work to do and going out later this afternoon.


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> afternoon Howza.....yeah been to gym and did some cardio (super gay...dont tell Jem I said that) and abbs...now I'm at work...got a bit of catching up to do as I did fvck all last week as I was on here most of the time..and low and behold I'm on here now....what u doing..maths and eating I suspect


Haa yes Uk-M gets addictive, I'm not doing any maths today acutally got some other stuff do then out later this afternoon


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> i wanna deny all of above...but I'm too honest so I cant...its all true :confused1:
> 
> Oh forgot to say...*morning losers*


he says at 12:03PM......LOSER :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> Cool  I've got work to do and *going out later this afternoon.*


woohoo :rockon:


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> woohoo :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> he says at 12:03PM......LOSER :thumb:


OK...OK....dont shout...I dont want anyone else to know the terrible truth :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Hellooo how is your sunday going. Im meeting my new sister on Thursday for lunch whoohoo, we are going dress shopping, I have a wedding to go to next saturday to meet the family thing...


----------



## Dsahna

Hello people! :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloo Dan how is you


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello people! :bounce:


Afternoon Mate  You alright bud?


----------



## Dsahna

Great thanks betsstill loving the great outdoors mate:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Im good howiieee mate,you?


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> OK...OK....dont shout...I dont want anyone else to know the terrible truth :confused1:


OOPS

I much prefer the smiley you by the way :tongue:



Dsahna said:


> Hello people! :bounce:


Hello mr.

got to leave it at that, footy time!

later people


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Im good howiieee mate,you?


Good. Yeah i'm good.. seem be getting bit score throat though.


----------



## Dsahna

Wherd everybody go:crying:


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good thanks - have been trawling the internet for new workouts and I have found I good one that I think I'll enjoy, can't wait to go to the gym later and try it out! :thumb:


Hey WA ...it seems you were also away like me from the thread .. .how have you been ... misses you all .. .good news ..got my visa


----------



## Dsahna

Hope its not the swine howz, its not meant to be bad though


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Wherd everybody go:crying:


I'm still here, Just


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hope its not the swine howz, its not meant to be bad though


Sure its not  its not that bad yet just feel it. Probally be gone tomorrow. :thumbup1: Got much planned today?


----------



## Bettyboo

me is here too haha sorry ur stuck wiv me till i go out for a walk later doing roast for dinner instead of lunch today


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> i wanna deny all of above...but I'm too honest so I cant...its all true :confused1:
> 
> Oh forgot to say...morning losers


Hello Ian ... missed you and your histrionics ..


----------



## Howe

I'm off for lunch.. Catch you guys in bit 

Oo and I'm gold Member now


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> same here! They never seem to grow though..


 hey rob..didn't recognise you there with your new avvy and congrats on getting gold


----------



## ragahav

Howiieee said:


> I'm off for lunch.. Catch you guys in bit
> 
> Oo and I'm gold Member now


congrats howiiee


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Hellooo how is your sunday going. Im meeting my new sister on Thursday for lunch whoohoo, we are going dress shopping, I have a wedding to go to next saturday to meet the family thing...


Oh wow Betty, you sound excited so I am really pleased for you - I hope it goes well! Oh and dress shopiing, that sounds like excellent fun!

My Sunday is going ok thanks, just getting ready to go food shopping, it's a nice little mile long hike there and then another mile home which won't be fun with all my bags. I might let that be todays cardio!



ragahav said:


> Hey WA ...it seems you were also away like me from the thread .. .how have you been ... misses you all .. .good news ..got my visa


I'm glad you managed to get that all sorted - I'm guessing you can relax a little bit now? I've been good, I've decided where I am studying and am now just trying to pack my life up - I have just under 6 weeks until I move. It's very exciting and scary!


----------



## Howe

ragahav said:


> congrats howiiee


Cheers Ragahav


----------



## Bettyboo

Wow where are you going to go to uni hun?


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm glad you managed to get that all sorted - I'm guessing you can relax a little bit now? I've been good, I've decided where I am studying and am now just trying to pack my life up - I have just under 6 weeks until I move. It's very exciting and scary!


thanks .well I am not relaxed either ..reason becaue my last 2-3 months were all helter sketler ..first there was this whole confusing decision - where to go ..and when finally when I decide the destination there was whole lot of paraphernalia realated to visa formalities and documents and then came the actual visa interview after which I was expecting that my worries would end but noooo  so the visa officer told me amicably that my visa will take some time to process under 221 g ... luckily I got my visa in 10 days, that was 2 days back (which is nothing short of a miracle as i hae been told that usually it takes 20- 100 days) ..and now my ar$e is on fire as i have only 2 weeks left to pack my bags, arrange currency,

and make other preparations for my departure and not to mention the other sweet stuff like apartment hunting and applying for research assistanceship is also going in parallel ..so no relax is the last word that can describe my status right now ..I am literally panicking ... 

...by the way good to know about your univ status .. so finally you have also decided . .congrats  ... where will you be going


----------



## badger

Hey, WA and Rag return, congrats on uni place and visa respectively.

Most of us are still here Rag, i'm not on as often but still kicking about Big Bob still about from time to time, Jem and Clairey H will be quiet today cos Jem was going down to go out with Claire and Rob last night so it probably got messy.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I've decided on going to Oxford Brookes uni in Oxford, I move on September 14th. Had a slighlty turbulent year so far but in January I did say I was going to find some way to make 2009 my year and I think I have finally cracked it! 

OMG Rag that all sounds crazy - 2 weeks is no time at all, good luck with that one. you must have lists upon lists of things to sort out! I''m rooting for you but you seem so determined I'm sure everything will come right in the end!


----------



## ragahav

badger said:


> Hey, WA and Rag return, congrats on uni place and visa respectively.
> 
> Most of us are still here Rag, i'm not on as often but still kicking about Big Bob still about from time to time, Jem and Clairey H will be quiet today cos Jem was going down to go out with Claire and Rob last night so it probably got messy.


hey Badge ..thanks and so good to hear from ya' ..

missed you ..  .. claire,rob and Jem ..hmm I smell a story there ..wait till Jem gets back, I will hound the story out of her :devil2: ...

.

...so how have you been ..any updates ..


----------



## ragahav

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've decided on going to Oxford Brookes uni in Oxford, I move on September 14th. Had a slighlty turbulent year so far but in January I did say I was going to find some way to make 2009 my year and I think I have finally cracked it!
> 
> OMG Rag that all sounds crazy - 2 weeks is no time at all, good luck with that one. you must have lists upon lists of things to sort out! I''m rooting for you but you seem so determined I'm sure everything will come right in the end!


thats great .. you sure have cracked it nice ..  ...I am glad ..

as for me ..yup crazy that is . ... i have list of things to do .. by tomorrow I am confirming my air tickets and then I have to get my immunization form done...after that money matters ..phew ...

thanks for the vote of confidence  .. I needed that ...and best of luck with you preparations too


----------



## badger

Good mate thanks, not much happened same old same old really. Just booked to go to kos for mates wedding next year there's 28 of us going so looking forward to that, was out down town last night and bumped into my old kickboxing tutor who i've not seen in ages (i stopped competing 3-4 yrs ago). He's opened his own purpose built dojo so i might be digging the gloves out soon and going down for a knock around, apparantly he's got some promising youngsters coming through so think i'll pop in and have a spar with em beats boring treadmills for cardio.


----------



## robisco11

afternooon guys, just got it!

how is everyone?


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> *now my ar$e is on fire*


should have used lube :tongue:

sounds like you're having a hectic time Rag.....hope it all works out for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ahh kickboxing, I love that sport!


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> afternooon guys, just got it!
> 
> how is everyone?


hey rob couldn't recognise you there with new avvy


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> should have used lube :tongue:
> 
> sounds like you're having a hectic time Rag.....hope it all works out for you :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: ..yes I should have .. :lol: ..

thanks ..


----------



## robisco11

ragahav said:


> hey rob couldn't recognise you there with new avvy


ahhh heres me thinking you cnut were just ignoring me... :whistling:

how you doing matey?


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> ahhh heres me thinking you cnut were just ignoring me... :whistling:
> 
> how you doing matey?


I am fine ..as you must have gathered by my prvious posts what I am upto ..jsut busy finalizing my departure and fretting out due to the less available time ..  how have you been


----------



## IanStu

OWWWEEEE I've just shaved my chest and cut my nipple...cant stop the blood pouring from it....I'm nowt but a bleeding tit!


----------



## robisco11

yehh where is it your going? Im slow and cant read all the back posts lol

im good as well thanks!"


----------



## IanStu

Errrr hello did anyone here my dire predicament...don't you care that I'm bleeding to death....?


----------



## robisco11

not really Ian no..


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> not really Ian no..


 :ban:


----------



## IanStu

actualy I'm getting quite worried it wont stop bleeding...and its not just a drible..its like a continual flow...why wont it clot?


----------



## WRT

Put salt on it:thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Is it still bleeding?


----------



## SALKev

damn, he's dead


----------



## Rickski

Hey everybody happy Sunday.....Ragahav how's it going bro??.


----------



## Howe

Rickski said:


> Hey everybody happy Sunday.....Ragahav how's it going bro??.


Ello mate  how are you?


----------



## SALKev

hello rickski


----------



## Bettyboo

Elloooo peeps


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Elloooo peeps


Hey betty you ok?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good ta, you ok


----------



## SALKev

i think we should get out of this monotonous routine of asking 'how are you?' and replace it with 'WHAT'S FOR FOOD?' (in caps) until it is also deemed monotonous.

i should be, naturally, the first on to carry this out so i ask you, Betty, WHAT'S FOR FOOD?


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> damn, he's dead


Yes I am, it was all very tragic....but I'm still gonna carry on posting just to anoy people..


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah im good ta, you ok


I'm good.


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Put salt on it:thumbup1:


You're all heart


----------



## Bettyboo

Roast dinner... but your not invited haha , im not having potoatoes though just the chicken and veg


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Hey everybody happy Sunday.....Ragahav how's it going bro??.


Hi rick


----------



## Spriggen

Hey how is everyone?


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Yes I am, it was all very tragic....but I'm still gonna carry on posting just to anoy people..


good man :rockon:



Bettyboo said:


> Roast dinner... but your not invited haha , im not having potoatoes though just the chicken and veg


hardly a roast dinner then! i'm having the same so no need for any invite (hah)....right now in fact! :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

well I'm having pie and chips.....its comfort food to help me through my near death experience with my nipple


----------



## Howe

Spriggen said:


> Hey how is everyone?


Evening buddy. Good you?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> well I'm having pie and chips.....its comfort food to help me through my near death experience with my nipple


Still with us then Ian.. Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## Spriggen

Howiieee said:


> Evening buddy. Good you?


Yeah good thanks mate. Awfully lazy day for me today.


----------



## IanStu

yes mate it has...just....dearnt hardly move in case it starts again...


----------



## Howe

Spriggen said:


> Yeah good thanks mate. Awfully lazy day for me today.


Good, Me to bud, i was meant to be going out. But it started to rain.


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> yes mate it has...just....dearnt hardly move in case it starts again...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes mate it has...just....dearnt hardly move in case it starts again...


should try that very manly veet for men that way theres no chance of nipple injuries wich i know all about to lol i nearly cut mine off with my mach 3 once:lol:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> well I'm having pie and chips.....its comfort food to help me through my near death experience with my nipple


























....pretty much sums up your day i guess :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

Howiieee said:


> Good, Me to bud, i was meant to be going out. But it started to rain.


That sucks a tad. The weather here has been surprisingly good all day. So I think I'll be heading out for a bit tonight


----------



## Dsahna

Evening

Ian what did you do to your t!t mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Evening
> 
> Ian what did you do to your t!t mate


hi mate....shaved my chest and sliced into my teet....bled for hours...drinking red wine at the moment to replace the blood so its all good...

you've changed your avi again to your latest pic....looks good buddy


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> ....pretty much sums up your day i guess :thumbup1:


LOL....i've just eaten it, looked exactly like that...feel sick and bloated now


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> should try that very manly veet for men that way theres no chance of nipple injuries wich i know all about to lol i nearly cut mine off with my mach 3 once:lol:


I've been looking for that veet for men and cant find it anyware...its not in boots or the supermarkets...maybe its just a southern poofter thing.....


----------



## Dsahna

Lol,i like the red wine excuse mate,lose 1ml of blood and replace with 2 bottles of wine,any old,any old .ha ha


----------



## Howe

What we all upto?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Lol,i like the red wine excuse mate,lose 1ml of blood and replace with 2 bottles of wine,any old,any old .ha ha


LOL...you got it mate....its the same colour so must be the same stuff...sure I read it somewhere


----------



## Spriggen

Just gettin ready to go out, quite possibly havin a few drinks


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> LOL....i've just eaten it, looked exactly like that...feel sick and bloated now


the roast i just had stinks 



Howiieee said:


> What we all upto?


needing inspiration for the most awesomest sig this century :cool2:


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> What we all upto?


Watching spongebob with my daughter:thumb:


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Watching spongebob with my daughter:thumb:


:laugh: Cool.. Arg can't go gym tomorrow  :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Howiieee said:


> :laugh: Cool.. Arg can't go gym tomorrow  :cursing:


Was meant to train tonight but something came up mate,tomorrow triceps are DEAD MEAT.

Why cant you train howzer bud?


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Was meant to train tonight but something came up mate,tomorrow triceps are DEAD MEAT.
> 
> Why cant you train howzer bud?


Got go with dad help him for day. So leaving early and won't be back till late.


----------



## Dsahna

Its a bummer mate,just train harder next time


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Its a bummer mate,just train harder next time


I will


----------



## SALKev

Tags -

9x3=21, beta thread, betty has huge tits!  , bored at work, bowen wubs jem, clairey is a superstar, cookie monster, davei wubs jem, david dickinson is fit, everybody loves cecil, fresh prince of bellend, genital wrt, goose is a tease, goose wants wa nips!, horney thread!, ian beal is fit, ian is fckin magnificent, jem is wub worthy, mt2 horn!, robc is a naughty boy., robisco=mr brain bleed, ryoken feeds ponies, wa is a smarty pants! x, we all suck ian

- have you got one?


----------



## Bettyboo

Stuck in as usual... hmm I need a life


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Stuck in as usual... hmm I need a life


get me one too while you're at it


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> get me one too while you're at it


If anyone can help us poor souls, please pm lol


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> If anyone can help us poor souls, please pm lol


:laugh:  anyone do anything exciting this week?


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> :laugh:  anyone do anything exciting this week?


Pass


----------



## Bettyboo

Negative


----------



## Howe

Same here!


----------



## M_at

Don't get a life - you just end up doing stupid things like sitting in traffic for 5 hours!!!!!

Bloody people, digging up the Embankment. Grrr.


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> Don't get a life - you just end up doing stupid things like sitting in traffic for 5 hours!!!!!
> 
> Bloody people, digging up the Embankment. Grrr.


I use love traffic jams. An hours and bit journey to school, Traffic jam meant no school :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

They're not fun when it's your car and you're going nowhere, sun is beating down and the oil is over 100degrees!


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> They're not fun when it's your car and you're going nowhere, sun is beating down and the oil is over 100degrees!


Aaa yeah i hate them now. Been doing much today Matt?


----------



## SALKev

apart from sitting in traffic for 5 hours :whistling:


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> apart from sitting in traffic for 5 hours :whistling:


Still leaves 19 hours unaccounted for  :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

IanStu said:


> I've been looking for that veet for men and cant find it anyware...its not in boots or the supermarkets...maybe its just a southern poofter thing.....


You can get veet in asda but their own one is cheeper and does the job. It may be in a pink pack rather than a blue one, but the ingredients is the same IIRC.

J


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> Still leaves 19 hours unaccounted for  :whistling:


now add the neccassary 8 hours sleep, 1-2 hours to eat, another hour for toilet/grooming (maybe exaggerated a little  ), 1-8 hours on UK-M, that leaves you with a grand total of ZERO hours :bounce: :bounce:

edit - figures are subject to change


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> now add the neccassary 8 hours sleep, 1-2 hours to eat, another hour for toilet/grooming (maybe exaggerated a little  ), 1-8 hours on UK-M, that leaves you with a grand total of ZERO hours :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> edit - figures are subject to change


What happens if he only slept for 2 hours? that Leaves him with 6 our unaccounted for by your workings?


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> What happens if he only slept for 2 hours? that Leaves him with 6 our unaccounted for by your workings?


well obviously if hes not sleeping he has to be w4nking, surely you know that? :confused1:


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> well obviously if hes not sleeping he has to be w4nking, surely you know that? :confused1:


:laugh: Dam. Ok you sucessufuly answered what Matt been doing for last 24 hours.. What you been doing then S-A-L?


----------



## SALKev

Howiieee said:


> :laugh: Dam. Ok you sucessufuly answered what Matt been doing for last 24 hours.. What you been doing then S-A-L?


well this morning i got p1ssed ( :lol: ) pulled seventeen birds, nicked a ferrari and a lambo, wrecked them, had a game of footy, managed to find my way back home, ate a smashing supper, had a w4nk and have managed to log in to UK-M and tell my story...

(which is a load of dogs bollocks, apart from the footy bit...for now anyway)


----------



## M_at

I was on here this mornig around 1am and woke around 7:30.

Took my sister shopping spent some time at hers after sitting in traffic for 2 hours then drove home and got stuck in even more traffic.

Decided the best thing for the poor car was to try and get as much air through the radiator as possible on the way home once I hit motorway


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> well this morning i got p1ssed ( :lol: ) pulled seventeen birds, nicked a ferrari and a lambo, wrecked them, had a game of footy, managed to find my way back home, ate a smashing supper, had a w4nk and have managed to log in to UK-M and tell my story...
> 
> (which is a load of dogs bollocks, apart from the footy bit...for now anyway)


Sweet :thumbup1: .


----------



## SALKev

glad you liked my day!!

im off to see the wizard now, so - goodnight!


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> glad you liked my day!!
> 
> im off to see the wizard now, so - goodnight!


Goodnight Mate.


----------



## Jem

Morning! Kids are home and life is back to normal for this week - just about to drop them at their adventure club [could not be doing with them at home all week when I am trying to erm work....]


----------



## Spriggen

Gainer said:


> Morning kids!! How is everyone?


Morning  I'm fine thanks, how are you?

Just going to sort myself some breakfast :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> :lol: who'd have em hey! How many little sprogs u got Jem?
> 
> morning spriggen:thumb:


I was sleeping at the time...it was unfair ... :lol: Not so little they are taking me over ...my son has the same size feet already and he is 11 ...I keep mixing up tops in the washing with my daughter who is 8 ...they are tall :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Nope - gym and clean up after hectic weekend - that's the lot ...boooring


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning People!

Hey Jem how was Bedford?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all how are we...

good weekends?


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Fun fun fun! u were up in bedford right?





CharlieC25 said:


> Morning People!
> 
> Hey Jem how was Bedford?


Hello Peeps ....yep Bedford was an experience !!! ...thanks claire and rob for an eventful evening :tongue:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Morning all how are we...
> 
> good weekends?


dutty boi  we all know how yours was ....


----------



## D_MMA

was eventful too. a local gyppo broke his hadn tryin to punch me. i moved and he hit the wall. heard it crunch. Niiiice!

How was yours Jem my lovely?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning People how are you all. Raining in Plymouth as usual.


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> was eventful too. a local gyppo broke his hadn tryin to punch me. i moved and he hit the wall. heard it crunch. Niiiice!
> 
> How was yours Jem my lovely?


travelled to bedford - went to claire and rob's - her daughter took me hostage on the trampoline, zipped the enclosure then sat against it so that i could not escape ....[she is just like rob i think] ....then we went out for a tipple and a bite to eat [when I say 'bite' - I mean Rob ordered the whole menu and then tried to force feed everyone ...] ...& when I say a tipple I mean Rob orders by the jug and pint ...for spirits ...& he has some lovely dinner stories re slaughtered animals and pooh....

Just a quiet one.....

I think claire is a saint ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning!

Hope all is well, Tara hope the sun puts his hat on for you today - it is beautiful fingers crossed it stays that way 

Just had a minor heart attack - 2 of my uni books come in at a cool £50 a piece. Uuurrggghh how do people afford uni??


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope all is well, Tara hope the sun puts his hat on for you today - it is beautiful fingers crossed it stays that way
> 
> Just had a minor heart attack - 2 of my uni books come in at a cool £50 a piece. Uuurrggghh how do people afford uni??


None of us do - you leave with a mountain of debt then spend years trying to avoid paying it all back ....I still owe money now ...


----------



## D_MMA

sounds like fun then Jem

morning betty & WA


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi WA, Christ that is expensive for books! I have got to go to the gym today but kids are moaning they don't want to go grr. Need to do shoulders and some cardio. I might go tomorrow and look at another two gyms, core fitness and Mcauleys.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Dave


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope all is well, Tara hope the sun puts his hat on for you today - it is beautiful fingers crossed it stays that way
> 
> Just had a minor heart attack - 2 of my uni books come in at a cool £50 a piece. Uuurrggghh how do people afford uni??


tell me about it, the prices are ridiculous!! My student loan goes absolutely nowhere!! Try amazon, you can usually get them cheap off there, i get most of mine from there now :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> travelled to bedford - went to claire and rob's - her daughter took me hostage on the trampoline, zipped the enclosure then sat against it so that i could not escape ....[she is just like rob i think] ....then we went out for a tipple and a bite to eat [when I say 'bite' - I mean Rob ordered the whole menu and then tried to force feed everyone ...] ...& when I say a tipple I mean Rob orders by the jug and pint ...for spirits ...& he has some lovely dinner stories re slaughtered animals and pooh....
> 
> Just a quiet one.....
> 
> I think claire is a saint ...


:bounce:Sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello hello!

Sounds like a great weekend to me Jem - how was the curry?? Did it taste as nice as you thought it would 

I'm thinking of doing a degree through the open uni but it's just so expensive I have no idea how we will afford it!

Chest and Bi's for me tonight - can't shake the gripey stomach pain though - God knows what it is GRRR!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

*None of us do - you leave with a mountain of debt then spend years trying to avoid paying it all back ....I still owe money now .*

I'm not getting in student debt, I have decided! My tuition fees are paid for and I do get a decent bursary that works out to be £558 a month, I have £1200 saved so that's an extra £100 per month for the first year and fingers crossed I can get a part time job portering at the hospital or something for £50 a week or so! Ohhh I am so scared of losing my pay check!

*Hi WA, Christ that is expensive for books! I have got to go to the gym today but kids are moaning they don't want to go grr. Need to do shoulders and some cardio. I might go tomorrow and look at another two gyms, core fitness and Mcauleys.*

*
*

Looking at new gyms is always fun, I hope you find a good one Betty.

*tell me about it, the prices are ridiculous!! My student loan goes absolutely nowhere!! Try amazon, you can usually get them cheap off there, i get most of mine from there now *

I've looked on amazon, I found a really good website the other week for books, seems to have vanished from my favourites, will PM you when I find it. I think I am quite lucky in that my bursary is going to be paid to me monthly, it's my saving grace otherwise my money would all be gone before I even realised I had it - sounds a bit like me and food! :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Dave!


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've looked on amazon, I found a really good website the other week for books, seems to have vanished from my favourites, will PM you when I find it. I think I am quite lucky in that my bursary is going to be paid to me monthly, it's my saving grace otherwise my money would all be gone before I even realised I had it - sounds a bit like me and food! :lol:


ahh yeh if you could could let us know when you find it that'd be great! In a way i wish i got my money monthly, getting a big lump sum isnt good, you need to be responsible and budget, two words that dont quite agree with me...


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> yehh where is it your going? Im slow and cant read all the back posts lol
> 
> im good as well thanks!"


I am going to US for my masters ..


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> Errrr hello did anyone here my dire predicament...don't you care that I'm bleeding to death....?


How is it now mate ...


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> I am going to US for my masters ..


RAGLET !!!!!


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> How is it now mate ...


I dont think he did actually bleed to death...he may be doing his drama queen bit again I suspect ...

How is little Raglet - are you back on board now ???


----------



## robisco11

ragahav said:


> I am going to US for my masters ..


top stuff!! where abouts?


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> How is it now mate ...


it was touch and go mate....at one point I went down a long tunnel and at the end was a bloke with a beard wearing a white terry toweling dressing gown (M&S I think) anyway he spake unto me saying...go back...go back...your work amongst the miserable sinners is not done....you must carry on spreading joy and happiness until you are called to sit at my side...somat like that anyway

Oh forgot to say...morning losers


----------



## robisco11

your a tit!


----------



## robisco11

right you big gays, im off for some new supplements and little goodies, and to asda, to buy them out of veg and quark...peaceeeeeeee


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> your a tit!


x 2

reppppppppppppps

pmsl


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> RAGLET !!!!!


Hello Jem ..at last I get to hear from you since yesterday ...



how have you been ..missed you ...finally got my visa

.. :bounce: will be flynig off by next week, if all goes well

how have you been .. I heard you went with claire and rob for lunch ...



Jem said:


> I dont think he did actually bleed to death...he may be doing his *drama queen* bit again I suspect ...
> 
> How is little Raglet - are you back on board now ???


considering his track record I cannot entirely disagree with you :lol:

I am fine ..but tired though with all this runnign around ..also my traiing has been suffering since last once month due to this whole leaving extravaganza... yes I am back, although it will be followed by another lull of brief period (when I leave my place and reach there )..but once I am settled there I will be regular like old times  .....GB has strangely been absent...


----------



## ragahav

robisco11 said:


> top stuff!! where abouts?


hey Rob ... I will be joining Univ of Illinois - Chicago ... I don't know whether Max comes here or not but I wanted to ask him many things since he is there ...


----------



## IanStu

glad your weekend was 'eventful' Jem...good word that eventful...covers a multitude....are there any incriminating pics!


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> it was touch and go mate....at one point I went down a long tunnel and at the end was a bloke with a beard wearing a white terry toweling dressing gown (M&S I think) anyway he spake unto me saying...go back...go back...your work amongst the miserable sinners is not done....you must carry on spreading joy and happiness until you are called to sit at my side...somat like that anyway
> 
> Oh forgot to say...morning losers


that was ....errr... ethereal ..might I say :tongue:


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> glad your weekend was 'eventful' Jem...good word that eventful...covers a multitude....are there any incriminating pics!


yes yes ...pics we want pics :bounce: :bounce: incriminating that is :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> yes yes ...pics we want pics :bounce: :bounce: incriminating that is :bounce: :bounce:


yes she's gone quiet...that means she has some shameful secrets :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

rag good to see you back mate

morning ian n rob


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> Hello Jem ..at last I get to hear from you since yesterday ...
> 
> 
> 
> how have you been ..missed you ...finally got my visa
> 
> .. :bounce: will be flynig off by next week, if all goes well
> 
> how have you been .. I heard you went with claire and rob for lunch ...
> 
> *I went for the night ...to drink and be merry, dont think rob 'does lunch' ....and claire did not cook me any neither * :cursing: *- took her 1/2 an hour to offer me a coffee after we had been driving for so long * :lol:
> 
> *then she set this massive bear onto me ...[she tried to tell me it was her dog...* :confused1: *] ...*
> 
> considering his track record I cannot entirely disagree with you :lol:
> 
> I am fine ..but tired though with all this runnign around ..also my traiing has been suffering since last once month due to this whole leaving extravaganza... yes I am back, although it will be followed by another lull of brief period (when I leave my place and reach there )..but once I am settled there I will be regular like old times  .....GB has strangely been absent...


*think Lys is now on her way to Corsica - she is working then playing for 3 wks I believe but dont quote me *

*Glad you have got all sorted out & everything is slotting into place *

*cannot wait for you to come back and resume your rightful role ...*



IanStu said:


> glad your weekend was 'eventful' Jem...good word that eventful...covers a multitude....are there any incriminating pics!


*ha ha no - I charged it, packed it, then left it in the hotel * :cursing: * dont think they managed to take any pics * :whistling: :confused1: * Not that I saw anyway ??? I bloody hope not* :confused1:



ragahav said:


> yes yes ...pics we want pics :bounce: :bounce: incriminating that is :bounce: :bounce:


*Tough !!!* :beer:


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> rag good to see you back mate
> 
> morning ian n rob


Hey dave great to hear from you ..how have you been ..nice avvy by the way ..every once has changed avvy and I am getting confused .


----------



## D_MMA

glad you think so bro

Jem wants more of my body on it... or jsut more of my body...hhaa


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> rag good to see you back mate
> 
> morning ian n rob


morning Dave.....good to see you indulged in a bit of violence at the weekend...no change there then :thumb:


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> think Lys is now on her way to Corsica - she is working then playing for 3 wks I believe but dont quote me
> 
> Glad you have got all sorted out & everything is slotting into place
> 
> *cannot wait for you to come back and resume your rightful role* ...


hmmm..okk....I can't wait either ,...  .. what is new with you apart from the lunch with claire ..


----------



## D_MMA

haha im numb to it now ian. its the norm up on that door.


----------



## ragahav

DaveI said:


> glad you think so bro
> 
> Jem wants more of my body on it... or jsut more of my body...hhaa


hmm ... if Jem says that, then I agree  ..she is like PhD in avvys


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> hmmm..okk....I can't wait either ,...  .. what is new with you apart from the lunch with claire ..


Oh I am going on holiday in 9 days ....I might not have mentioned this yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav

Rickski said:


> Hey everybody happy Sunday.....Ragahav how's it going bro??.


Hey Ricks ...missed ya'....I am fine ..have got my visa and will be flying off to US next week, if all goes well ..  ..how have you been ..and nice avvy ..every one of you have put up new, nicer avvys ...time for me to change too it seems  ..my training had been suffering for last one month because of this running around due to my impending departure - visa, preparations etc..  ..

hope to get back to my groove soon ...


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> Oh I am going on holiday in 9 days ....I might not have mentioned this yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


great ...when will you be leaving ..


----------



## Jem

ragahav said:


> hmmm..okk....I can't wait either ,...  .. what is new with you apart from the lunch with claire ..





ragahav said:


> great ...when will you be leaving ..


in 9 days pmsl !!! :lol:

I fly on 12th and come back 26th

woohoo

....going to Egypt just in case the whole fookin thread was not already aware


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> great ...when will you be leaving ..


in 9 days...we know this as we have had a countdown for about 6 weeks...lest we forget


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> in 9 days...we know this as we have had a countdown for about 6 weeks...lest we forget


jealousy is an ugly thing Ian ....


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> in 9 days pmsl !!! :lol:
> 
> I fly on 12th and come back 26th
> 
> woohoo
> 
> ....going to Egypt just in case the whole fookin thread was not already aware


Sorry dumb fooking cyber cafe's keyboard it was suupose to be where not when :tongue: ....

anyway ...great ...hope to see lots of pics .. and memorabilia from pyramids ...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> jealousy is an ugly thing Ian ....


I know...I am jealous...I should be off this week but I'm in work today....my dear beloved has just phoned me to say she is booking a hotel so we can go away for the rest of the week down south somewhere...weathers gonna be crap so I cant see the point myself...and she only books 5 star places so its gonna cost a fvckin fortune and i'll spend the whole time moaning about the cost of stuff....oh well happy days!


----------



## ragahav

Jem said:


> jealousy is an ugly thing Ian ....


oh he is not being jealous ..just grumpy since he is living in a dark glomy place :tongue: ...


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> I know...I am jealous...I should be off this week but I'm in work today....my dear beloved has just phoned me to say she is booking a hotel so we can go away for the rest of the week down south somewhere...weathers gonna be crap so I cant see the point myself...and she only books 5 star places so its gonna cost a fvckin fortune and i'll spend the whole time moaning about the cost of stuff....oh well happy days!


hmmm ...just chill Ian..since you can't stop your dear one from booking the 5 star hotel ..you might as well wanna enjoy your money rather then moaning ..cheer up and enjoy the get away


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I know...I am jealous...I should be off this week but I'm in work today....my dear beloved has just phoned me to say she is booking a hotel so we can go away for the rest of the week down south somewhere...weathers gonna be crap so I cant see the point myself...and she only books 5 star places so its gonna cost a fvckin fortune and i'll spend the whole time moaning about the cost of stuff....oh well happy days!


and there will only be a sh1t poncy gym with pink dumbells for you to use pmsl ....get swimming in the pool Ian - haha cardio for you :bounce: :bounce::bounce:hotels in this country are extortionate ffs - I hate paying it.

The one we stayed in on saturday was like me great grandmas [god rest her soul] bedroom - clean but old fashioned and it was right at the top and hidden away in the attic [i think claire did this to me as she booked it pmsl]

....it was £64.50 for b&b so I was expecting mid-range - we didnt want a fancy hotel [as we are in Wales next week for 2 nights, then oh yes Egypt...] we just wanted somewhere to sleep when tipsy and a nice carb loaded brekkie ....the brekkie was pants as well.....

The 5* hotels in London are very expensive pmsl .....I wish you all the best with that missus of yours :tongue: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ragahav said:


> hmmm ...just chill Ian..since you can't stop your dear one from booking the 5 star hotel ..you might as well wanna enjoy your money rather then moaning ..cheer up and enjoy the get away


I'll try...cant make any promises though!


----------



## ragahav

IanStu said:


> I'll try...cant make any promises though!


thats the spirit


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> and there will only be a sh1t poncy gym with pink dumbells for you to use pmsl ....get swimming in the pool Ian - haha cardio for you :bounce: :bounce::bounce:hotels in this country are extortionate ffs - I hate paying it.
> 
> The one we stayed in on saturday was like me great grandmas [god rest her soul] bedroom - clean but old fashioned and it was right at the top and hidden away in the attic [i think claire did this to me as she booked it pmsl]
> 
> ....it was £64.50 for b&b so I was expecting mid-range - we didnt want a fancy hotel [as we are in Wales next week for 2 nights, then oh yes Egypt...] we just wanted somewhere to sleep when tipsy and a nice carb loaded brekkie ....the brekkie was pants as well.....
> 
> The 5* hotels in London are very expensive pmsl .....I wish you all the best with that missus of yours :tongue: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Yes I cant understand the cost of hotels here...its such a rip off and standards seem so low...and service is almost always laclustre at best...I usualy start complaining the minute we check in when inevitably the girl on the desk ignores you standing there...and it goes down hill from there on....I'm never happy with the quality of the food or the rooms, especialy bathrooms if there is any sign of dirt I'm straight on the phone....

I only moan if I'm paying alot as I expect alot back...if its dirt cheap I keep my mouth shut.

How can they do it abroad at much better rates in much better hotels...doesnt make sense..


----------



## SALKev

afternoon all


----------



## ragahav

S-A-L said:


> afternoon all


 afternoon


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all


----------



## ragahav

hey ryoken


----------



## IanStu

hello S-A-L and Ry...why aint you at work Ry...sacked already


----------



## SALKev

arfternoon ryoken


----------



## Jem

hello and goodbye - off to gym - been working today arent I good ....


----------



## ryoken

ragahav said:


> hey ryoken


hi mate



IanStu said:


> hello S-A-L and Ry...why aint you at work Ry...sacked already


me sacked never lol, they are giving me a day off as they have worked me too hard and i started to get seriously stressed out:lol:



S-A-L said:


> arfternoon ryoken


afternoon mate


----------



## M_at

After noon peeps - anything good going on?


----------



## SALKev

no, i just found out (naturally) -

The WeighTrainer

Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements Calculator

Height:	74 in	Wrist:	6.75 in

Ankle:	9 in

Your estimated maximum muscular bodyweight at ~10% bodyfat is: 215 lbs

Your estimated maximum muscular measurements (@ ~8%-10% bodyfat) are:

Chest:	48.3 in	Biceps:	17.3 in

Forearms:	13.8 in Neck:	16.9 in

Thighs:	25.8 in	Calves:	17.3 in

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## SALKev

see what you get- http://www.weightrainer.net/bodypred.html


----------



## SALKev

no way....Arghhh! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im having a **** afternoon, I have got a bad stomach from hell - so today I will mostly be running to the toilet Grrr


----------



## robisco11

get on my journal.........breaking news, news the world has been waiting for!!!!!


----------



## Jem

woohoo all - just back from gym - pants session but at least I went ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> woohoo all - just back from gym - pants session but at least I went ....


you trained in your pants Jem??? now that i would pay to see:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem, get your pants out for the lads...


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> you trained in your pants Jem??? now that i would pay to see:whistling: :whistling:





John XTC-SE said:


> Jem, get your pants out for the lads...


Pmsl - yes just about actually and erm ....ry if you bothered to ever visit me in my journal - you would see some in-action gym shots with shorts so ner ner

John you are a naughty one - no comments other than show us yer pants ....you make a welcome addition to the Bronze thread - I think you will fit right in .... :beer:


----------



## WRT

John XTC-SE said:


> Jem, get your pants out for the lads...


Howcome i've never seen you before but you've got over 500 posts? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Howcome i've never seen you before but you've got over 500 posts? :confused1:


x2 :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Pmsl - yes just about actually and erm ....ry if you bothered to ever visit me in my journal - you would see some in-action gym shots with shorts so ner ner
> 
> John you are a naughty one - no comments other than show us yer pants ....you make a welcome addition to the Bronze thread - I think you will fit right in .... :beer:


lol off to visit journal now then, hey give a hard working fellow a break as you cant have a go at me now as whats in gonna be like once i move in:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol off to visit journal now then, hey give a hard working fellow a break as you cant have a go at me now as whats in gonna be like once i move in:whistling:


like you have died and gone to heaven


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> like you have died and gone to heaven


i thought so :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ahem where is everyone ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> ahem where is everyone ....


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

thats charming that is, im not enough for you then lol:lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> thats charming that is, im not enough for you then lol:lol:


you went awol as well - but you were in my journal so I will excuse you this time :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

WRT said:


> Howcome i've never seen you before but you've got over 500 posts? :confused1:





Jem said:


> x2 :whistling:


:laugh::laugh:

Reps to the first person that figures it out..


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Reps to the first person that figures it out..


you changed your name ? - who were you before ????


----------



## Jem

OMG got me wondering now .....


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem don't work that brain too much or you may pass out....


----------



## WRT

Pectoral


----------



## robisco11

how do you change your name!?!?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Pectoral


How the feck do you know that ????


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> Jem don't work that brain too much or you may pass out....


yes - deffo is him - cheeky fooker :lol:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> How the feck do you know that ????


Because I'm god:cool:


----------



## ManOnAMission

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

i wondered who it was lol!

im changing mine soon to chazwozer but by depol:thumb:


----------



## ManOnAMission

robisco11 said:


> how do you change your name!?!?


Send a PM to lorian :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

can any one remember the trouble i had with the travelers??

well i was working the weekend but it seems they all went out for a day and someone destroyed 5 of there caravans with sledge hammers lol and geuss who they pointed the finger at, yep me the buggers but lucky for me work confirmed my aliby

my crazy neighbour has been smiling and happy all day though!


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken said:


> can any one remember the trouble i had with the travelers??
> 
> well i was working the weekend but it seems they all went out for a day and someone destroyed 5 of there caravans with sledge hammers lol and geuss who they pointed the finger at, yep me the buggers but lucky for me work confirmed my aliby
> 
> my crazy neighbour has been smiling and happy all day though!


What are the laws with travellers as there are a few pitched up blocking a public walkway I used to take on my way back home, the cheeky fookers even have a washing line pitched, BMW & Mercedes car, and dogs ****ing into bowls (at least they have manners ha) but I am surprised they haven't been moved on by the police.


----------



## ryoken

John XTC-SE said:


> What are the laws with travellers as there are a few pitched up blocking a public walkway I used to take on my way back home, the cheeky fookers even have a washing line pitched, BMW & Mercedes car, and dogs ****ing into bowls (at least they have manners ha) but I am surprised they haven't been moved on by the police.


as far as i know and i could be very wrong on this but it used to be very hard to press charges on travellers as you cant get them to court as they have no home adress, now this may have changed but it was my understanding if you were not of fixed abode then you cant be taken to court!

its a grey area as they can just move on elsewhere plus if there not on private land and are on council land then you cant shift them without the council backing it, wich they will take weeks to do as the councils are slow as fvck

a few petrol bombs would work though of course make sure the caravans are empty first lol and the police wont give a rats ar5e about who did it either as they hate them, I hate them too - tax evading scum they are lol


----------



## ManOnAMission

ryoken if someone read your reply there is no way anyone would think you was capable of smashing 5 caravans with a sledgehammer haha!

Good to hear that someone in your area had enough and sorted the problem out as what else can people do if the council aren't interested.


----------



## SALKev

hello everyone, back from the sh!ttest gym session in the history of all workouts..

..I sent a PM to Lorian a while ago asking to change remove the erm these things (-) from my name...some person who hasnt joined in 2005 and hasnt posted ONCE has stolen it :cursing: any suggestions?

im having the amazingest day in the world just if y'all wondering


----------



## SALKev

where is everyone...you just cant be outside, look at the weather...its appalingly dull :confused1:


----------



## welshflame

im here and it is dull and im bored too...


----------



## SALKev

ahhh woohoo!!!! :thumb:

WHATS FOR FOOD?


----------



## M_at

Chicken.


----------



## SALKev

it's actually code for how are you....but oh well, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Dsahna

Hello:thumb:


----------



## M_at

I added Mayo so yeah enjoyed it.

That's code for "I'm fine thanks, how are you"


----------



## 0161

evening people hows things with everyone tonight?


----------



## Spriggen

Due to being home alone for the next few days, i was forced into killing this massive spider downstairs. Eugh.. Now I'm all paranoid!


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Hello:thumb:


about time :laugh:



M_at said:


> I added Mayo so yeah enjoyed it.
> 
> That's code for "I'm fine thanks, how are you"


very good but unfortunately i have to go now, see you all tommorow/whenever! 

(unfortunately, that was code for nothing)


----------



## WRT

Spriggen said:


> Due to being home alone for the next few days, i was forced into killing this massive spider downstairs. Eugh.. Now I'm all paranoid!


Bum it


----------



## Dsahna

:wink: i know sal ha ha,just been a night of eavesdropping the bronze:lol:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Evening all.


evening buddy, hows u tonight?


----------



## Spriggen

Evening mate


----------



## Bettyboo

evening folks anyone around


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> evening folks anyone around


hi betty u ok? how are the kids lol


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> evening buddy, hows u tonight?


Evening mate.. I'm Good you? How the bulking going?



Spriggen said:


> Evening mate


Eveing Bud. You Ok? 



Bettyboo said:


> evening folks anyone around


Evening Betty  You ok? x


----------



## Dsahna

Hello howzerevening tara:thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

Howe said:


> Eveing Bud. You Ok?


Yeah I'm pretty good mate, feelin knackered mind you.

How you doing?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah stomach is settling not been well today lol I ate something that ddnt agree with me yak


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah stomach is settling not been well today lol I ate something that ddnt agree with me yak


wot u think it was?


----------



## Bettyboo

Not sure tbh, might have been the can relentess I had did not agree with me at all


----------



## Howe

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'm pretty good mate, feelin knackered mind you.
> 
> How you doing?


Yeahh i'm good cheers.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Evening mate.. I'm Good you? How the bulking going?


ok, gonna get my baseline measurements done 2moro so i know where im starting from 



Bettyboo said:


> Not sure tbh, might have been the can relentess I had did not agree with me at all


 that stuff is rank tastes mingin lol


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Hello howzerevening tara:thumbup1:


You ok mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol howieeee you changed your name you studying tonight


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Lol howieeee you changed your name you studying tonight


Yeah  so much easier to login now!  So not much point.  You upto much betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

Nope not sleeping again, grr its knackering me, been high on relentless for two days, only had one can yesterday at 1pm lol


----------



## 0161

how do you change ur name??


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> how do you change ur name??


Contact Lorian the administrator via PM.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Contact Lorian the administrator via PM.


just wonderin cos there wasn't an option to do it in the User CP

u still studyin mate?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> just wonderin cos there wasn't an option to do it in the User CP
> 
> u still studyin mate?


No the administrator had do it. Not sure they like to do it to much.

Yup sure am  one more year A-levels then Uni! Although not studying tonight to tired. 

What you upto mate?


----------



## IanStu

How is every one sudenly changing there name


----------



## IanStu

ow ok just read back a bit


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> No the administrator had do it. Not sure they like to do it to much.
> 
> Yup sure am  one more year A-levels then Uni! Although not studying tonight to tired.
> 
> What you upto mate?


just chilling, was workin till 9pm, letting me dinner go down lol


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> How is every one sudenly changing there name


i think lorian has done a few in one go or somethin?


----------



## IanStu

I wanna change mine....


----------



## M_at

And how comes people are becoming silver


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> I wanna change mine....


to what .........


----------



## IanStu

just wanna change it to Ian


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> And how comes people are becoming silver


you must have been a member for 3 months


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> just wanna change it to Ian


get it changed then lad, quick b4 someone else nicks it!!!


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> just chilling, was workin till 9pm, letting me dinner go down lol


Fair enough


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> you must have been a member for 3 months


And posted enough cräp to bump my post count high enough


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> And how comes people are becoming silver





IanStu said:


> you must have been a member for 3 months


i wanna be silver!! i been here 3 months now lol, do you need a certain number of reps/posts as well :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol ian what you gonna change yours too??


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> get it changed then lad, quick b4 someone else nicks it!!!


Bugger...just checked...there already is one...although he's never made a single post


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> i wanna be silver!! i been here 3 months now lol, do you need a certain number of reps/posts as well :lol:


250 Posts + 3 Months ( I think)

You must registered later in may, so it not quite 3 months yet


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol ian what you gonna change yours too??


looks like I cant...so i'm stuck with this one..


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> Bugger...just checked...there already is one...although he's never made a single post


get lorian to cancel the account lol if its been unused for a while


----------



## Howe

I only changed mine because it was anoying and i'm to lazy to type two i's and 3 e's.


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> i wanna be silver!! i been here 3 months now lol, do you need a certain number of reps/posts as well :lol:


no you havent...not till Aug 28th...I think


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> get lorian to cancel the account lol if its been unused for a while


Don't think he will do that.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> 250 Posts + 3 Months ( I think)
> 
> You must registered later in may, so it not quite 3 months yet


lol soon i hope - cant remember when i joined !!


----------



## Howe

Right I'm off bed. Need get up at 4. Night Everyone.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Right I'm off bed. Need get up at 4. Night Everyone.


night fella


----------



## Bettyboo

Night Howiieee!!


----------



## IanStu

night Howe...I'm off to my pit too...wont be on again till Friday....cheery


----------



## 0161

night everyone !!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I really want to go to sleep but I cant pooh


----------



## WRT

Might change mine to Filthy Man Whore:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha that would suit ya pmsl


----------



## WRT

Lol i'll get it done then!


----------



## Bettyboo

How come you still up, you been man whoring around yorkshire tonight lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people.


----------



## 0161

hi betty, jost logged on b4 i go to gym


----------



## Bettyboo

Im going about 2pm today gonna meet up with someone for a coffee first. Im gonna drop the kids off to the childminders and have a chidr free session at the gym lol


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Im going about 2pm today gonna meet up with someone for a coffee first. Im gonna drop the kids off to the childminders and have a chidr free session at the gym lol


how old r ur kids?


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> how old r ur kids?


They are 8 and 6 lol and argue all the time about silly stuff, then love each other the next minute...

Mind you the rain is not helping they can't go out to play!


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> They are 8 and 6 lol and argue all the time about silly stuff, then love each other the next minute...
> 
> Mind you the rain is not helping they can't go out to play!


guess the rain makes it difficult!

right betty im off, be back on later, enjoy your coffee


----------



## Bettyboo

Have a good session at the gym!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Everyone!


----------



## robisco11

morning betty, morning charlie, everyone good?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Rob - all good apart from the stinking mood that I'm in  No reason for it at all except tiredness - how are you?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Rob - all good apart from the stinking mood that I'm in  No reason for it at all except tiredness - how are you?


haha is there a need for us to keep our distance while your in this mood..... :whistling: Im good thanks, just enjoying my second meal  Training today?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

chest feels great today had a mint session last night,

now iv laid off the MMA, iv proper got the hunger for bodybuilding again!

May even start a journal soon. haha ye right

how we all doing.


----------



## Bettyboo

Tiredness is not good, your not over doing it are ya hun?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yes keep well clear!! I have Mexican in my blood so my temper is not pretty  Just about to eat my 2nd meal - what are you having??

Training Back and calves tonight yippee chin ups not!!

Don't think I'm over doing it but had a row with the hubby this morning about the fact that I could do with abit more help round the house whilst I'm doing the comp which he was reluctant about at first but think he realised the error of his ways and has just rung to say he will help in anyway he can.... unfortunately the mood still remains hehe how are you today Betty?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Yes keep well clear!! I have Mexican in my blood so my temper is not pretty  Just about to eat my 2nd meal - what are you having??
> 
> Training Back and calves tonight yippee chin ups not!!
> 
> Don't think I'm over doing it but had a row with the hubby this morning about the fact that I could do with abit more help round the house whilst I'm doing the comp which he was reluctant about at first but think he realised the error of his ways and has just rung to say he will help in anyway he can.... unfortunately the mood still remains hehe how are you today Betty?


oooo back, my fav day!! I did it yday! Im having chicken and oats, not together like as that would just be wrong! 

p.s. morning Dave, get that journal up!!


----------



## Jem

Morning all - charlie I feel for you love - jesus would not like to be in the position you are in right now - the thought of it scares the pants off me - I am NAASTY when tired and hungry ....eh chiquita keep your chin up - you have a good man - he'll get you there !

Dave - get a journal up - then we can all hang out wit ya dude !

Morning Rob, Betty .....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Morning all - charlie I feel for you love - jesus would not like to be in the position you are in right now - the thought of it scares the pants off me - I am NAASTY when tired and hungry ....eh chiquita keep your chin up - you have a good man - he'll get you there !
> 
> Dave - get a journal up - then we can all hang out wit ya dude !
> 
> Morning Rob, Betty .....


morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning!


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Yes keep well clear!! I have Mexican in my blood so my temper is not pretty  Just about to eat my 2nd meal - what are you having??
> 
> Training Back and calves tonight yippee chin ups not!!
> 
> Don't think I'm over doing it but had a row with the hubby this morning about the fact that I could do with abit more help round the house whilst I'm doing the comp which he was reluctant about at first but think he realised the error of his ways and has just rung to say he will help in anyway he can.... unfortunately the mood still remains hehe how are you today Betty?


Well at least he is offfering, Im good off tot he gym later, and gonna meet someone for a coffee... a male lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Well at least he is offfering, Im good off tot he gym later, and gonna meet someone for a coffee... a male lol


Coffee + Man = Betty is a dirty cow :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Na its only a friendly coffee honest nothing like that


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Na its only a friendly coffee honest nothing like that


thought your luck was in BB!


----------



## robisco11

dirt


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> thought your luck was in BB!


lol na no such luck for me!


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## robisco11

howieeeeeeeeeeeeee why you changed your name!? that upsets me~!


----------



## CharlieC25

Chicken and Oats - mmmm wonder if it would be really that wrong?? 

A friendly coffee with a male eh BB - is there such a thing? haha

You're right about my hubby - he is one in a million just sometimes needs a shove in the right direction 

Definitely feeling it today Jem, my mood is as black as the ace of spades - how are you feeling after yesterdays work out?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Chicken and Oats - mmmm wonder if it would be really that wrong??
> 
> A friendly coffee with a male eh BB - is there such a thing? haha
> 
> You're right about my hubby - he is one in a million just sometimes needs a shove in the right direction
> 
> Definitely feeling it today Jem, my mood is as black as the ace of spades - how are you feeling after yesterdays work out?


Raring to go today babes - cannot wait - full of life - think its gonna be a good one - delts and biceps with as much cardio as poss thrown in at the end - would prefer am cardio but not always possible .....

You will get over it - think of the light at the end of the tunnel - you can look forward to building yourself back up again after the comp because you are only a little one and you must be tiny now ! yum cheesecake would be my choice !


----------



## Jem

Morning Howe !


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Raring to go today babes - cannot wait - full of life - think its gonna be a good one - delts and biceps with as much cardio as poss thrown in at the end - would prefer am cardio but not always possible .....
> 
> You will get over it - think of the light at the end of the tunnel - you can look forward to building yourself back up again after the comp because you are only a little one and you must be tiny now ! yum cheesecake would be my choice !


I was like that yesterday but today is not a good day haha! Thing is I know that tmr will be great coz today is so rubbish! I did chest and biceps last night - chest hurts today but think I could've gone a bit heavier on the hammer curls last night 

I weigh about 108lbs at the moment but have done for 3 weeks so it needs to come down abit more - I'm surprised it hasnt actually as I've been doing 45 mins fasted cardio and 45mins before bed every night so been burning over 1000 cals doing cardio alone - think the weight is all water tbh I'm up to drinking 2 litres a day at the mo and that is harder than all the cardio!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello people

I miss ian:crying:


----------



## robisco11

how long have you been dieting Charlie?

morning Dsahna, where is Ian, his tit bleeding again?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im doing legs today


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> howieeeeeeeeeeeeee why you changed your name!? that upsets me~!


Morning Rob  You ok bud? Yes i have.. Sorry!



Jem said:


> Morning Howe !


Morning Jem!  You ok?



Dsahna said:


> Hello people
> 
> I miss ian:crying:


Morning Mate.


----------



## CharlieC25

I've been dieting for about 8 weeks now - although originally I was doing the Sept comp but I decided to get in an earlier one aswell, thought the practice would be good. I only decided to do the early one about 2 weeks ago so basically had 4 weeks to get in shape - have enlisted the help of Mr Pscarb so he has made the necessary changes to the diet and training to get me ready for the show on the 16th 

You doing any shows?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> I was like that yesterday but today is not a good day haha! Thing is I know that tmr will be great coz today is so rubbish! I did chest and biceps last night - chest hurts today but think I could've gone a bit heavier on the hammer curls last night
> 
> I weigh about 108lbs at the moment but have done for 3 weeks so it needs to come down abit more - I'm surprised it hasnt actually as I've been doing 45 mins fasted cardio and 45mins before bed every night so been burning over 1000 cals doing cardio alone - think the weight is all water tbh I'm up to drinking 2 litres a day at the mo and that is harder than all the cardio!


Ditto with the chest - I surrendered to the pain & tiredness yesterday - shameful ! Will make up for it today though...

Yep it's probably water then ...I know what you mean - it kills me to drink so much unless I am training and then it's constant. I try to burn about 900 on cardio but I never know how reliable machines are at measuring it so base work on 100 cals per mile ...


----------



## Jem

Ian is unhappily holidaying in a 5* hotel somewhere in London with the missus pmsl .....not a happy bunny - he is Ebeneezer Scrooge !


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I've been dieting for about 8 weeks now - although originally I was doing the Sept comp but I decided to get in an earlier one aswell, thought the practice would be good. I only decided to do the early one about 2 weeks ago so basically had 4 weeks to get in shape - have enlisted the help of Mr Pscarb so he has made the necessary changes to the diet and training to get me ready for the show on the 16th
> 
> You doing any shows?


4 weeks isnt long is it? you coming along well>? With Pscarb, you've got one of the best guiding you along! you looking forward to it now? Im not doing any shows no, not at this stage anyway, it'll be at least another 12 months yet.


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy howe,rob,jem and charles:wink:


----------



## 0161

morning everyone, whats everyone up to?

i got a day off today


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning dan and 0161


----------



## CharlieC25

Howdy Dsahna - How ya doing today?

No 4 weeks isn't very long but I was only 8stone 5lbs when I started dieting so I already had a good base - met Paul and he was happy that I could make it in time for the show although its really just a practice run as my original show is in sept but if I qualify at this early one then happy days  I am starting to look forward to it yeah, although got my posing suit this morning and as my boys have shrunk so much its a wee bit too big so not sure how I will fix that - don't want the nips gracing the stage really.... don't think you get any marks for that... 

My thoughts exactly Jem, going to hit the back hard tonight to make up for poor effort on biceps last night - I'll be thinking of you in the gym, what time you going?

Legs tonight hey Betty hehe good luck - what exercises you doing on them today?


----------



## Dsahna

Morning 0161


----------



## Jem

Morning Dan, 0161


----------



## Dsahna

Morning bets,im fine charlie,you?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Howdy Dsahna - How ya doing today?
> 
> No 4 weeks isn't very long but I was only 8stone 5lbs when I started dieting so I already had a good base - met Paul and he was happy that I could make it in time for the show although its really just a practice run as my original show is in sept but if I qualify at this early one then happy days  I am starting to look forward to it yeah, although got my posing suit this morning and as my boys have shrunk so much its a wee bit too big so not sure how I will fix that - don't want the nips gracing the stage really.... don't think you get any marks for that...
> 
> My thoughts exactly Jem, going to hit the back hard tonight to make up for poor effort on biceps last night - I'll be thinking of you in the gym, what time you going?
> 
> Legs tonight hey Betty hehe good luck - what exercises you doing on them today?


Not unless the judging panel are all chaps in which case nips appearance would definitely be appreciated :lol:

I am going about 12.30 I think - cannot wait any longer - I am all pysched up so I hope it goes well !

OMG the thought of legs today - torture ....I might not do them again until the day before I go on holiday

Oh did I mention today ................

8 eight 8 eight 8 days to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0161

pretty gutted today, ive lost 2kg in weight 

i was ill a few weeks ago, only just starting my training again, though my 1RM have goneup a bit :lol:


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> pretty gutted today, ive lost 2kg in weight
> 
> i was ill a few weeks ago, only just starting my training again, though my 1RM have goneup a bit :lol:


eat, eat, eat then!!!


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> pretty gutted today, ive lost 2kg in weight
> 
> i was ill a few weeks ago, only just starting my training again, though my 1RM have goneup a bit :lol:


Let the mirror and your strength be your judge


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> eat, eat, eat then!!!


i am doing bud, only started last week tho lol



Dsahna said:


> Let the mirror and your strength be your judge


hmmm dont think i could face a mirror yet lol tho im pretty happy my strength hasnt dropped


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i am doing bud, only started last week tho lol
> 
> hmmm dont think i could face a mirror yet lol tho im pretty happy my strength hasnt dropped


 :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

just mucnhing meal 2. later than normal  been kept in a meeting!!!

Back & Bi's tonight. Oh yessssh


----------



## robisco11

I've got chest and bi's..........hate it!!!!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> I've got chest and bi's..........hate it!!!!


how often u training rob?


----------



## CharlieC25

8 days you lucky mare.... I am green with envy at the moment - my hols is AGES away or seems it anyway!

The judging panel usually has one woman so unless she butters her toast on both sides I think I best keep the nips in place 

I'm OK Dsahna just trying to get out of my bad mood which is not being helped by my toddler who is swinging off my leg....


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> I've got chest and bi's..........hate it!!!!


Thats what I did last night Rob dude - chest is killing me today although I suspect you will be lifting somewhat heavier weights than me hehe

I benched 45KG on the free bar though (we aren't rich enough to have a smith machine  ) so was pretty happy with that


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> how often u training rob?


4 days a week, the days can vary though, depending on time constraints, uni, how im feel etc.


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> 8 days you lucky mare.... I am green with envy at the moment - my hols is AGES away or seems it anyway!
> 
> The judging panel usually has one woman so unless she *butters her toast on both sides* I think I best keep the nips in place
> 
> I'm OK Dsahna just trying to get out of my bad mood which is not being helped by my toddler who is swinging off my leg....


not heard that one before :lol: :lol: ! yum hot butter on toast ....both sides ....I want some ....salty Lurpak - erm yep cheers Charl :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Thats what I did last night Rob dude - chest is killing me today although I suspect you will be lifting somewhat heavier weights than me hehe
> 
> I benched 45KG on the free bar though (we aren't rich enough to have a smith machine  ) so was pretty happy with that


I hate smith machines anyway!! I never use them! I haven't even benched for a while, I always tend to stick to DB's, might mix it up tonight though. Where abouts do you train?


----------



## CharlieC25

My hubby butters both sides when he has a toasted sandwich so its all crispy on the outside... mmmmmm (wipes the drool from her mouth)


----------



## Dsahna

CharlieC25 said:


> 8 days you lucky mare.... I am green with envy at the moment - my hols is AGES away or seems it anyway!
> 
> The judging panel usually has one woman so unless she butters her toast on both sides I think I best keep the nips in place
> 
> I'm OK Dsahna just trying to get out of my bad mood which is not being helped by my toddler who is swinging off my leg....


  ive got 2 running riot charlie,just cleaned a whole cup of chocolate milkshake off the carpet:thumbup1:the joys the joys


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> 4 days a week, the days can vary though, depending on time constraints, uni, how im feel etc.


cool, what uni u at mate, wot u studying? u finished for summer tho now?


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> I hate smith machines anyway!! I never use them! I haven't even benched for a while, I always tend to stick to DB's, might mix it up tonight though. Where abouts do you train?


We've got our own gym in our garage - although I say garage when I mean a metal shed type thing that has holes for windows and doors  We're knocking it down at the end of the gym and building a proper gym with windows and everything yippee!! So I currently train with rusty dumbells and when it rains I get wet and when its windy the leaves are a good obstacle to overcome lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Dsahna said:


> ive got 2 running riot charlie,*just cleaned a whole cup of chocolate milkshake off the carpet*:thumbup1:the joys the joys


This is why I asked the husband for wooden flooring :thumbup1: although he has taken to putting his rice cakes down the sofa so I am having to hoover that on a regular basis...


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> cool, what uni u at mate, wot u studying? u finished for summer tho now?


Im at salford mate, doing english language and linguistics, yeh its as fun at it sounds... :whistling: I've been off since may, not back in till the end of september!!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> We've got our own gym in our garage - although I say garage when I mean a metal shed type thing that has holes for windows and doors  We're knocking it down at the end of the gym and building a proper gym with windows and everything yippee!! So I currently train with rusty dumbells and when it rains I get wet and when its windy the leaves are a good obstacle to overcome lol


now thats hardcore!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> My hubby butters both sides when he has a toasted sandwich so its all crispy on the outside... mmmmmm (wipes the drool from her mouth)


 :cursing: gonna break the keyboard with liquid seepage charl....


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Im at salford mate, doing english language and linguistics, yeh its as fun at it sounds... :whistling: I've been off since may, not back in till the end of september!!


sounds like wen i was at uni, we were always the first to finish our exams and didnt start back till mid-sept .... was fookin awesome lol


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> now thats hardcore!!!!!!


My kind of gym


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> My kind of gym


lol u just train at home mate?


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh yes its a real mans gym - its actually quite nice when it rains as the air is nice and fresh  Looking forward to knocking it down and having a proper gym though - just got to save a few more pennies first...

Trust me Jem my keyboard is about to burst  Imagine how annoying it was when on Saturday that is exactly what my husband ate - in front of me.... GRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> lol u just train at home mate?


Yip, cramped upstairr bedroom mate:thumb:

Bliss :whistling:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh yes its a real mans gym - its actually quite nice when it rains as the air is nice and fresh  Looking forward to knocking it down and having a proper gym though - just got to save a few more pennies first...
> 
> Trust me Jem my keyboard is about to burst  Imagine how annoying it was when on Saturday that is exactly what my husband ate - in front of me.... GRRRRRRRRR!!!!


changing my mind about the whole 'him being very supportive thing' - that is just nasty ....I love cheese toasties aaaargh :cursing:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Yip, cramped upstairr bedroom mate:thumb:
> 
> Bliss :whistling:


cool, was thinkin of gettin a bench and bar for my spare room, but an olympic sized bar would be the width of the room!


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> changing my mind about the whole 'him being very supportive thing' - that is just nasty ....I love cheese toasties aaaargh :cursing:


are we talking one of them breville toasties? mmmmm not had one of them in ages!


----------



## CharlieC25

In his defense he did ask me if I wanted him to eat it in the kitchen but he'd already cooked it so the smell was already drowning me plus I would've still heard him crunching it in the kitchen.... hehe


----------



## robisco11

he's just trying to toughen you up Charlie!


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> are we talking one of them breville toasties? mmmmm not had one of them in ages!


Oh god yeah - with the little shapes on them ....or the ones I used to buy from the student union that were in toaster baggies .....OMG those were the days - carton of chips and cheese with mayo ffs :cursing: no wonder I had a fat ass

What event culminated in the dawning realisation that you had to change and get your ass to the gym ? Mine was hol pics 2 years ago ....not pretty !


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeap sure are 0161 - they are the b0ll*cks... I haven't had one in ages either.... in fact I havent had anything nice in ages.... (Looking round the room for sympathy...)

Just cooked my son cottage pie and it smells bloody divine... torturing myself here!


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> Oh god yeah - with the little shapes on them ....or the ones I used to buy from the student union that were in toaster baggies .....OMG those were the days - carton of chips and cheese with mayo ffs :cursing: no wonder I had a fat ass
> 
> What event culminated in the dawning realisation that you had to change and get your ass to the gym ? Mine was hol pics 2 years ago ....not pretty !


chips and cheese mmmmm lol we used to have chips and sald cream wen i was at school!!!!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeap sure are 0161 - they are the b0ll*cks... I haven't had one in ages either.... in fact I havent had anything nice in ages.... (Looking round the room for sympathy...)
> 
> Just cooked my son cottage pie and it smells bloody divine... torturing myself here!


I find walking around in a bikini helps tbh :lol: :lol: seriously ! - I guarantee that if you have it on you will not eat crap....well unless you are on holiday .....oh dont answer the door like this though.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Oh god yeah - with the little shapes on them ....or the ones I used to buy from the student union that were in toaster baggies .....OMG those were the days - carton of chips and cheese with mayo ffs :cursing: no wonder I had a fat ass
> 
> What event culminated in the dawning realisation that you had to change and get your ass to the gym ? Mine was hol pics 2 years ago ....not pretty !


Well mine wasn't really a lightbulb moment where I knew I had to get down the gym... My hubby has competed and has always wanted me too, he always said I'd do well then after I had Brandon everything went back to normal.. except my tummy - it was flat ish but not FLAT so I thought if I compete I can get my tummy back and then try and keep it.... Plus with all the anxiety isuses etc I thought it would be a good challenge and thought feck it I can do it - GIVE IT TO ME!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Well mine wasn't really a lightbulb moment where I knew I had to get down the gym... My hubby has competed and has always wanted me too, he always said I'd do well then after I had Brandon everything went back to normal.. except my tummy - it was flat ish but not FLAT so I thought if I compete I can get my tummy back and then try and keep it.... Plus with all the anxiety isuses etc I thought it would be a good challenge and thought feck it I can do it - GIVE IT TO ME!


 :bounce: :thumb: :bounce: Good on Ya - you have the spirit charl - cannot wait to see how you do x


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> I find walking around in a bikini helps tbh :lol: :lol: seriously ! - I guarantee that if you have it on you will not eat crap....well unless you are on holiday .....oh dont answer the door like this though.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I won't eat the crap I will just bitch about it  I don't miss it until I smell it.....

I keep my dressing gown by the door as I am always inappropriately dressed throughout the day (more that I cant be bothered to get dressed properly) so I just have to throw that on if the postie man shows up :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

God...I'm hungry today, if you catch a tall, dark, handsome, boyishly good looking man in your kitchen searching the cupboards for anything edible, you know its me, dont worry!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> God...I'm hungry today, if you catch a tall, dark, handsome, boyishly good looking man in your kitchen searching the cupboards for anything edible, you know its me, dont worry!


lol, notice u use that quinoa stuff? whats it like does it taste of anythin or u have to mix with something else?


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> lol, notice u use that quinoa stuff? whats it like does it taste of anythin or u have to mix with something else?


I always make enough to feed an army and end up throwing tons away....tastes quite nice though - full of protein - I add some cous cous [pre-made tescos] just to give it some flavour and is nice !


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> lol, notice u use that quinoa stuff? whats it like does it taste of anythin or u have to mix with something else?


yeh i do use it occasionally, its quite nice. I dont mix it with anything really, i just use it as a direct substitute for rice or oats. I find it tastes very similar to cous cous, its quite nice, try it :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> I always make enough to feed an army and end up throwing tons away....tastes quite nice though - full of protein - I add some cous cous [pre-made tescos] just to give it some flavour and is nice !


is ot ok cold like? was thinkin of swapping my rice for it for a change?


----------



## SALKev

afternoon my good people 

such long and detailed conversation happening this early in the day, whats happening?!?!


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> God...I'm hungry today, if you catch a tall, dark, handsome, boyishly good looking man in your kitchen searching the cupboards for anything edible, you know its me, dont worry!


There's nothing edible in my kitchen, I've eaten it already! There's a few rice cakes down my sofa if you're desperate though.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

hot or cold is fine ! add some bell peppers and onion ...


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> There's nothing edible in my kitchen, I've eaten it already! There's a few rice cakes down my sofa if you're desperate though.... :lol:


I dont mind searching for them.......and with that I must depart for a few minutes, I can hear the food calling from the kitchen!


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> afternoon my good people
> 
> such long and detailed conversation happening this early in the day, whats happening?!?!


afternoon matey, hows u?



Jem said:


> hot or cold is fine ! add some bell peppers and onion ...


gonna add it to my shopping list today i think! gonna give it a whirl, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> There's nothing edible in my kitchen, I've eaten it already! There's a few rice cakes down my sofa if you're desperate though.... :lol:


rice cakes and PB yum - one of my favourite meals that !


----------



## CharlieC25

rice cakes and honey mmmmmmmmm I do love PB though - have it with my PWO shake yummy, well not in it I eat it slowly off a tiny plate like a complete retard but hey it lasts longer!


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> afternoon matey, hows u?


sore from yesterdays bullsh!t session :tongue: and still not fully awake, you're doing better than me i hope?


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> sore from yesterdays bullsh!t session :tongue: and still not fully awake, you're doing better than me i hope?


im still half asleep myself lol need to get my **** to sainsburys or else im gonna have nowt left to eat!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

0161 said:


> im still half asleep myself lol need to get my **** to sainsburys or else im gonna have nowt left to eat!!!


Oooh excellent can you grab me some frozen veg?? I can't be ****d to go today... :thumb:


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh excellent can you grab me some frozen veg?? I can't be ****d to go today... :thumb:


lol sure tho it will be defrosted by the time it gets to u lol u talkin them steam fresh things?


----------



## CharlieC25

No I'm not allowed that anymore  Just plain old frozen runner beans or brocolli BORING!


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> No I'm not allowed that anymore  Just plain old frozen runner beans or brocolli BORING!


not allowed it!! how come??!!


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> im still half asleep myself lol need to get my **** to sainsburys or else im gonna have nowt left to eat!!!


oh dear, well i guess i can say my food is a little closer than sainsburys...i hate running out of food, it has no right to run out whatsoever :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

get me some peanut butter, almonds, eggs and steak...pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> oh dear, well i guess i can say my food is a little closer than sainsburys...i hate running out of food, it has no right to run out whatsoever :cursing: :cursing:


i know i hate it but cant be ****d shoppin either does me head in!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> get me some peanut butter, almonds, eggs and steak...pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


in a smoothie ?? lol mmmm

gonna have to be naughty 2nite tho my housemate is cooking sausage casserole and spuds


----------



## SALKev

oh crap...0161...i accidentally neg'd you :sad: i owe you 2 lots of reps now


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> oh crap...0161...i accidentally neg'd you :sad: i owe you 2 lots of reps now


wtf??!!

lol :w00t:


----------



## SALKev

its usually on i approve all the time...yours wasnt on anything soi guessed it presumed a neg :confused1:


----------



## CharlieC25

0161 said:


> not allowed it!! how come??!!


It has carrots, peas and sweetcorn in and I am only allowed green veg :cursing:


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> It has carrots, peas and sweetcorn in and I am only allowed green veg :cursing:


thats harsh!, what about peas?? spinach?? theyre tasty

how come only green?


----------



## CharlieC25

No peas as they have a form of sugar in them, not sure about spinach will have to ask my lovely trainer 

Only green as I believe they have negative cals and since I only have 2 weeks to go till my comp the diet is fairly strict


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> No peas as they have a form of sugar in them, not sure about spinach will have to ask my lovely trainer
> 
> Only green as I believe they have negative cals and since I only have 2 weeks to go till my comp the diet is fairly strict


you just sticking to broccoli at the minute then? I love it, i have loadssss everyday!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> you just sticking to broccoli at the minute then? I love it, i have loadssss everyday!


brocc is cool, love the tenderstem stuff mmmm, nice with a squeeze of lemon juice or some pine nuts and parmesan :tongue:


----------



## CharlieC25

Brocolli, green beans, beansprouts, mushrooms and asparagus which is tasty BUT not when you have to eat it 3 times a day haha


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> brocc is cool, love the tenderstem stuff mmmm, nice with a squeeze of lemon juice or some pine nuts and parmesan :tongue:


thats far to professional for me lol i have all my food boring and bland!


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Brocolli, green beans, beansprouts, mushrooms and asparagus which is tasty BUT not when you have to eat it 3 times a day haha


don't it make u .... erm ... 'windy'? lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Right I'm off to put my little bundle of joy down for his nap and then I'm going to spend an hour sorting out my routine oh and eating more broccoli, runner beans and chicken  mmmmm laters peoples


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Brocolli, green beans, beansprouts, mushrooms and asparagus which is tasty BUT not when you have to eat it 3 times a day haha


mmmm mushroooooooooooms


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> don't it make u .... erm ... 'windy'? lol


thats the best part!!


----------



## CharlieC25

0161 said:


> don't it make u .... erm ... 'windy'? lol


Haha surprisingly no but I am a very gentle female - you'd never know if it did anyway :innocent:


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha surprisingly no but I am a very gentle female - you'd never know if it did anyway :innocent:


ahhh, the classice female 'silent-but-deadly' lol:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

PMSL!! There is nothing deadly about my a$$ Mister


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> PMSL!! There is nothing deadly about my a$$ Mister


 :whistling:


----------



## 0161

lol

right i am off to sainsburys now

catch u all in a bit


----------



## D_MMA

back from dinner time munch.

chicken breast and 100g rice.


----------



## CharlieC25

0161 said:


> lol
> 
> right i am off to sainsburys now
> 
> catch u all in a bit


Don't forget my green veg... :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> lol
> 
> right i am off to sainsburys now
> 
> catch u all in a bit


bye bye :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

dont go all quiet on me guyss....


----------



## D_MMA

Im here Rob.


----------



## robisco11

always knew i could rely on you Dave, how you doin?


----------



## D_MMA

Im good mate

Cant get trainin out of my head.

Wanting to eat my next meal an hour early aswell!

Proper got the hunger for it now. bring on juniors 2010 haha


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Im good mate
> 
> Cant get trainin out of my head.
> 
> Wanting to eat my next meal an hour early aswell!
> 
> Proper got the hunger for it now. bring on juniors 2010 haha


haha thats like me!! Im getting ready for training now. How old are you?


----------



## 0161

im back, fed and watered as well lol


----------



## SALKev

:bounce: :bounce: im going to try and rep you now..


----------



## SALKev

bollocks


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> bollocks


lol no worries pal!! think u can only do it once in 24 hours or somethin?


----------



## SALKev

hmmm...i think you get your reps back one at a time..so one every few hours or something?


----------



## robisco11

im back, cracking workout that was!!!


----------



## Jem

me too - ran out of time but I was full of beans - just had hol jabs as well ....


----------



## robisco11

omg, your journal brings out some **** erotic side to me thats worrying me right to my core!!!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> omg, your journal brings out some **** erotic side to me thats worrying me right to my core!!!!


transvestism now lil bobbie :laugh: tried to rep you for it but I'm all out !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> transvestism now lil bobbie :laugh: tried to rep you for it but I'm all out !


haha, i really need to stop opening up on public forums...


----------



## 0161

alright people

rob - good workout i take it?

jem - hows u?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> alright people
> 
> rob - good workout i take it?
> 
> jem - hows u?


hey matey, yeh it was a real good one, better than last week. I hate training chest but i enjoyed today, pretty swift again as well. You trained/training today?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> hey matey, yeh it was a real good one, better than last week. I hate training chest but i enjoyed today, pretty swift again as well. You trained/training today?


not really trained, i did some strength testing today with a pt at my gym to see where im at, and some measurements


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> not really trained, i did some strength testing today with a pt at my gym to see where im at, and some measurements


good news? where do you go from here? get a journal up as well!!!!


----------



## D_MMA

robisco11 said:


> haha thats like me!! Im getting ready for training now. How old are you?


im 21 rob. so next year is last chance at juniors, will be my first comp like.

few hours till trainin yet. hate having to work for a living lol


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> good news? where do you go from here? get a journal up as well!!!!


tbh im not sure whats good/not good?

just did bench, deads, squats, pulldowns and shoulder press

hmmmm a journal .... lol if im honest i pay for pt at the moment cos im too nervous to go on me own!!!!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> tbh im not sure whats good/not good?
> 
> just did bench, deads, squats, pulldowns and shoulder press
> 
> hmmmm a journal .... lol if im honest i pay for pt at the moment cos im too nervous to go on me own!!!!


do you find having a pt is benefitting you apart from giving you a reason to get to the gym. In all honesty mate if you get down to a gym, people make you welcome you wont be nervous at all after a while, trust me!


----------



## Jem

cool 0 - even better if you change your feckin name - what is your real name !

Hi Dave


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> im 21 rob. so next year is last chance at juniors, will be my first comp like.
> 
> few hours till trainin yet. hate having to work for a living lol


nice, you still not finished work? take it you train late on?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> do you find having a pt is benefitting you apart from giving you a reason to get to the gym. In all honesty mate if you get down to a gym, people make you welcome you wont be nervous at all after a while, trust me!


hmmm im not sure, it gives me confidence, and im really uneasy goin to gymon me own! i know people often slate pt's but from what i read on here im doin all the right stuff with him e.g. big compound stuff, not beach muscle weights if u know what i mean. my aim is to trainon my own tho im not gonna have pt forever.



Jem said:


> cool 0 - even better if you change your feckin name - what is your real name !
> 
> Hi Dave


jem ..... it's carl


----------



## Jem

0161 said:


> hmmm im not sure, it gives me confidence, and im really uneasy goin to gymon me own! i know people often slate pt's but from what i read on here im doin all the right stuff with him e.g. big compound stuff, not beach muscle weights if u know what i mean. my aim is to trainon my own tho im not gonna have pt forever.
> 
> jem ..... it's carl


Much better carluccio


----------



## SALKev

ahh blast it, i leave as everyone comes...off for some back + bis, hope it will be better than yesterdays  byee


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> hmmm im not sure, it gives me confidence, and im really uneasy goin to gymon me own! i know people often slate pt's but from what i read on here im doin all the right stuff with him e.g. big compound stuff, not beach muscle weights if u know what i mean. my aim is to trainon my own tho im not gonna have pt forever.
> 
> jem ..... it's carl


fair doos to you, if it means you get in and get your workouts done its fine. I've never had a pt, so i wouldnt be in a position to slate them or recommend them but if its working, keep it up for as long as you feel you need to :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

Jem said:


> Much better carluccio


lol, carluccio, ive not been called that before.

usually carlos or carlito!!!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> fair doos to you, if it means you get in and get your workouts done its fine. I've never had a pt, so i wouldnt be in a position to slate them or recommend them but if its working, keep it up for as long as you feel you need to :thumbup1:


i'd like to give a 'proper' gym a try tho, in a few months or so.

did u go on ur own to olympic?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i'd like to give a 'proper' gym a try tho, in a few months or so.
> 
> did u go on ur own to olympic?


yeh i did, i was only 16/17 though, so just walked in now knowing what to expect!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh i did, i was only 16/17 though, so just walked in now knowing what to expect!


well maybe i will give it a try sometime. do people help u with a program and that ?


----------



## Jem

just get on with it carluccio - you will get more help from others without a Pt - I went through loads [in a training fashion you understand] before I realised that it was better to just get on with it !


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> well maybe i will give it a try sometime. do people help u with a program and that ?


oh yeh deffo, Paul and Tan will give you all the advice you need about training, diet everything. The thing is as well, they genuinely know thier stuff, you just have to look at paul and see what hes won etc to realise your in good hands if you seek advice from him.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> oh yeh deffo, Paul and Tan will give you all the advice you need about training, diet everything. The thing is as well, they genuinely know thier stuff, you just have to look at paul and see what hes won etc to realise your in good hands if you seek advice from him.


when u go do they show u about, ask u what u want to achieve like?

or you have to make a point of asking?

(sorry for all the q's !!)


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> when u go do they show u about, ask u what u want to achieve like?
> 
> or you have to make a point of asking?
> 
> (sorry for all the q's !!)


no worries mate! When you first come in they'll ask you what it is you want to achieve, whether it be getting bigger, getting leaner, fitter and so on. From that point on they'll offer you all the help you need regarding diet and training. Theres also no induction fee/signing on fee, you can pay as and when you train if that suits you.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> no worries mate! When you first come in they'll ask you what it is you want to achieve, whether it be getting bigger, getting leaner, fitter and so on. From that point on they'll offer you all the help you need regarding diet and training. Theres also no induction fee/signing on fee, you can pay as and when you train if that suits you.


sounds good mate.

maybe i will pop along after i got a bit more strength at the end of summer.

where abouts eccles is it, i live in broughton so its not too far like


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> sounds good mate.
> 
> maybe i will pop along after i got a bit more strength at the end of summer.
> 
> where abouts eccles is it, i live in broughton so its not too far like


yeh do come down! It's literally 2 minutes from the trafford centre, not hard to find at all.


----------



## Jem

meet up with him bobby - he is shy - take him in and introduce him to Tan !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> meet up with him bobby - he is shy - take him in and introduce him to Tan !


yeh i'll get him to give in and succumb eventually :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> yeh i'll get him to give in and succumb eventually :thumbup1:


lol soon buddy

just worried it be all huge guys who look at ya funny when im liftin little weights, i know people say every1 has to start somewhere but its king of a big mental hurdle for some ppl.


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> lol soon buddy
> 
> just worried it be all huge guys who look at ya funny when im liftin little weights, i know people say every1 has to start somewhere but its king of a big mental hurdle for some ppl.


i get what you mean, dont worry about it. I can assure you though not everyone is huge and i've never seen anyone comment negatively about anyone else, everyone encourages.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> i get what you mean, dont worry about it. I can assure you though not everyone is huge and i've never seen anyone comment negatively about anyone else, everyone encourages.


wots the website? gonna have a look ....

cheers mate :beer:


----------



## robisco11

www.paulgeorge.org

think thats it


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

oh god.....here's trouble


----------



## 0161

ryoken said:


> afternoon all:thumb:


hi buddy


----------



## Jem

Hi Ry honey !


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> oh god.....here's trouble


ah ha ha lmao, afternoon mate



Jem said:


> Hi Ry honey !


oh you called me honey:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

0161 said:


> hi buddy


 hi mate:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> ah ha ha lmao, afternoon mate
> 
> oh you called me honey:bounce: :bounce:


Ry's got a semi...


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> Ry's got a semi...


I have got more then a semi but i wont go into that:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

dirtbag


----------



## WRT

Mines up like an elephants tusk if you must know.


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon well sorta evening how are you all, im fantastic had a good swim and a even better leg work out, but tweaked me knee so might have to take it a bit easy next week


----------



## Jake1436114563

Ummmmmm.......... no offence like, but I am bronze as fuk!

:drool:


----------



## robisco11

alrite jakeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jake1436114563

Not 3 bad cockles, yourself?


----------



## Jake1436114563

So this is where all the bonding occurs then?

......... I can't wait!!


----------



## SALKev

Jake said:


> So this is where all the bonding occurs then?
> 
> ......... I can't wait!!


bend over then :thumb:


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> bend over then :thumb:


ooh err.....


----------



## robisco11

this thread is filth


----------



## SALKev

i had to make an entrance somehow :lol:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> this thread is filth


its not as bad as some others that have been posted today!!!


----------



## Jake1436114563

Well.........?

I've been hunched over with my cheeks parted for the last 7 minutes, nothing!!??

What's a guy gotta do to get e-raped these days?


----------



## SALKev

i felt it go in :confused1:


----------



## Spriggen

I'v got the camera ready lads


----------



## SALKev

yep, its been in your avi for a while now


----------



## Jake1436114563

Saying that I doubt you'd touch the sides now after last nights antics.

Would be like throwing a hotdog down a corridor.


----------



## SALKev

so i could walk down it?


----------



## Bettyboo

Helooooo ppl did ya miss me lol


----------



## M_at

Were you gone?


----------



## SALKev

we're in the middle of something very important here shhh 

(hello Betty, yes we missed you very much  )


----------



## Jake1436114563

S-A-L said:


> so i could walk down it?


You wouldn't be the first! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Jake said:


> You wouldn't be the first! :lol:


'loose' hardly fits the bill here :laugh:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Betty, how you doing?


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Helooooo ppl did ya miss me lol


hi betty, how was ur coffee?



M_at said:


> Were you gone?


hi mat mate u ok?


----------



## robisco11

we stopped the filth now?


----------



## SALKev

going to eat, and about time too...see you all shortly


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> we stopped the filth now?


lol i dont know where it came from ..... out of nowhere?


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> we stopped the filth now?


dont tell me you didnt enjoy it :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

it was alrite i supposeeeeeee


----------



## Jake1436114563

S-A-L said:


> 'loose' hardly fits the bill here :laugh:


True.

I fell asleep on a pavement once, drunk.

I woke up to find several cars parked inside there.

So i decided to clench the old syncht and waddle home,

WITH the cars! :sneaky2:

In WW2 it was used as a POW camp also. 

-----------------------------------------------------

I'm gonna stopthe gayness now. Just for the record, my **** is tighter than a ducks!

:rockon:


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> it was alrite i supposeeeeeee


thats more like it 



Jake said:


> True.
> 
> I fell asleep on a pavement once, drunk.
> 
> I woke up to find several cars parked inside there.
> 
> So i decided to clench the old syncht and waddle home,
> 
> WITH the cars! :sneaky2:
> 
> In WW2 it was used as a POW camp also.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm gonna stopthe gayness now. Just for the record, my **** is tighter than a ducks!
> 
> :rockon:


which leads onto the question how do you know about said duck? :lol:


----------



## M_at

0161 said:


> hi mat mate u ok?


Yeah pretty good thanks - achey legs but box squats yesterday and a run this morning so that's to be expected. Deads tomorrow so they'll be nicely shagged by then.

You?


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Yeah pretty good thanks - achey legs but box squats yesterday and a run this morning so that's to be expected. Deads tomorrow so they'll be nicely shagged by then.
> 
> You?


yeah just finished cookin me rice and chicken to take to work 2moro lol

i love deads, one of my fave exercises


----------



## robisco11

i wish i could do deads everyday!

chicken and rice...yummy yum yum


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> i wish i could do deads everyday!
> 
> chicken and rice...yummy yum yum


lol got me bottle of nandos sauce at work as well


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> lol got me bottle of nandos sauce at work as well


 :beer:

i need to get me some more oils tomorrow, im all out!


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> i wish i could do deads everyday!
> 
> chicken and rice...yummy yum yum


Maybe every other day. MY lower back wouldn't thank me for doing them every day.

Do want to seriously improve them though.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> :beer:
> 
> i need to get me some more oils tomorrow, im all out!


wot u use, just that udos stuff?

im still a bit worried about eatin cold rice dont knwo why tho!


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Maybe every other day. MY lower back wouldn't thank me for doing them every day.
> 
> Do want to seriously improve them though.


I dont think i could do them every other day tbh. How often do you do them, what you lifting at the minute?



0161 said:


> wot u use, just that udos stuff?
> 
> im still a bit worried about eatin cold rice dont knwo why tho!


yeh udo's all the time :thumbup1: cold rice is fine, i eat it everyday.


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> I dont think i could do them every other day tbh. How often do you do them, what you lifting at the minute?


Now - once a week. Used to do them once every 4 days.

Last lift was 120kg 5 x 5 - was quite a tough lift for me though.


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Evening all.


evening howe hows u?



M_at said:


> Now - once a week. Used to do them once every 4 days.
> 
> Last lift was 120kg 5 x 5 - was quite a tough lift for me though.


good lifts mate, u use alternate grip or normal?


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Now - once a week. Used to do them once every 4 days.
> 
> Last lift was 120kg 5 x 5 - was quite a tough lift for me though.


good stuff, you improving each week?


----------



## Howe

0161 said:


> evening howe hows u?
> 
> good lifts mate, u use alternate grip or normal?


I'm good mate. You?


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> I'm good mate. You?


yeah not bad, just getting me crap ready for work then an early night for me i think!


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> good stuff, you improving each week?


I'll tell you tomorrow - have been so far.



0161 said:


> good lifts mate, u use alternate grip or normal?


Alternate - not happy with it yet though - Will try for 125 tomorrow.


----------



## robisco11

go with the alternate grip.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> go with the alternate grip.


yeah i fail wen going heavy with normal

sometimes i put a bit of tissue round the bar for grip


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> yeah i fail wen going heavy with normal
> 
> sometimes i put a bit of tissue round the bar for grip


get some chalk! I get it all over the gym


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> get some chalk! I get it all over the gym


now why didnt i think of that?? i see lads using straps, not sure if theyre good or not tho? i never fncy using them


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> now why didnt i think of that?? i see lads using straps, not sure if theyre good or not tho? i never fncy using them


i've only used straps once for barbell shrugs, never used them again. I dont like them at all, they make a solid grip harder for me as strange as that may sound.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> i've only used straps once for barbell shrugs, never used them again. I dont like them at all, they make a solid grip harder for me as strange as that may sound.


they seem like cheatin a bit?

are there any other guys off here go to that gym? i had a look at the website it looks pretty good. does it get busy in there like?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> they seem like cheatin a bit?
> 
> are there any other guys off here go to that gym? i had a look at the website it looks pretty good. does it get busy in there like?


I dunno about them being cheating, i suppose on huge lifts they come in handy.

Paramaniac off here trains there, Pastanchicken has been a few times and incredible bulk has been down once during his contest prep. It doesnt get packed really but i often train early afternoon. I dont imagine it would get as busy or packed as where you are now. What sort of time do you train?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> I dunno about them being cheating, i suppose on huge lifts they come in handy.
> 
> Paramaniac off here trains there, Pastanchicken has been a few times and incredible bulk has been down once during his contest prep. It doesnt get packed really but i often train early afternoon. I dont imagine it would get as busy or packed as where you are now. What sort of time do you train?


i work funny shifts, usually get 2 full days off in the week, along with a morning or evening on another day.

depends really my shifts change all the time


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i work funny shifts, usually get 2 full days off in the week, along with a morning or evening on another day.
> 
> depends really my shifts change all the time


oh right, well like i said its never that busy really. Weekends are fairly quiet as well if you fancied training then.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> oh right, well like i said its never that busy really. Weekends are fairly quiet as well if you fancied training then.


yeah i have 2 sats off in 4 as well

defo seriously thinkin about it, give me a month or two .... :cool2:


----------



## robisco11

best had mate!!!


----------



## Mistress

Hey everyone.. How are you all doing??


----------



## Bettyboo

Mistress said:


> Hey everyone.. How are you all doing??


Hiya how are you?


----------



## WRT

Mistress said:


> Hey everyone.. How are you all doing??


Horny you?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Horny you?


Lol what are you like... yes I'm that aswell pmsl hows things with you


----------



## ryoken

great lets make this the horny thread as im like the energiser bunny at the moment:lol:

Evening ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Bettyboo

I might take shares out in engergiser batteries... lol My bunny is worn out pmsl


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> I might take shares out in engergiser batteries... lol My bunny is worn out pmsl


lol i can always replace the bunny but i need feeding, clothing and im generally a mood swingy type fella!

infact its probs cheaper and better for you to keep the bunny lmao why do you think i have never got my missis one as im sh1t scared she will realise she doesnt need me anymore :lol: :lol:

P.S we are talking about the bunny im thinking of arent we or am i being smutty loo


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol yes I think so pmsl ...your scared of being replaced by a bunny hmm i can see why though hehe


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol yes I think so pmsl ...your scared of being replaced by a bunny hmm i can see why though hehe


lol

i look at it form the point of view

a bunny doesnt moan,snore,eat like mad,fart,argue,need clothing,leave the toilet seat up etc etc

when a bunny runs low you just throw some new batteries in it but when a bloke runs low thats it food,sleep,snoring etc and no man i know can out last energiser or duracell lmfao:lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Morning people. God I'm bored of scrambled eggs.


----------



## robisco11

morninggg


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning, hmm I quite actually like scrambled eggs.

Lol I am hoping weather clears up for camping...


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Everyone!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

works busy as hell today. got a jet flying at 11 and they want the fligth data analysing by time i go home! great, 6pm for me then.

Gunna tidy my desk i think. and steal someones laser mouse...mines got a ball in it... crap!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Charlie, bettyboo, Rob, M_at.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning dave and Charlie - how you feeling today hun?


----------



## Jem

morning .......


----------



## CharlieC25

MUCH better! More tired than yesterday but my mood is so much better so more able to cope today! How are you?

How was training last night Jem?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> MUCH better! More tired than yesterday but my mood is so much better so more able to cope today! How are you?
> 
> How was training last night Jem?


It was good :thumb: - sods law that I was running short of time though - I forgot about doc's appt to go and get jabs so was all a rush in the end. However, bright side was that it was more of a high intensity sesh - I was sweating like a P.I.G wycleff honey ....did delts and then 30 mins cardio. Had tons of energy and feel good today too!

Glad to hear your day is better:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: and eugh heard on the radio it was flying ant day :cursing: - hope it stays damp here ....I hate the things - hate them, make my skin crawl

Back and Biceps today with cardio - hate doing back tbh - worst one - much rather do leggies - like pumping bis however - I feel like GI Jane on the cable curls [poser curls]

If Daz is training [skiver] might even get some more action shots pmsl ...


----------



## stephy

Morning


----------



## Jem

Morning steph, dave, bets ....anymore for anymore

where is ricks - not made an appearance for a bit ....yoohooooooo


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem and Stephy i had a good leg sess yesterday gonna do arms today whoohoo


----------



## D_MMA

Mornign to you too Jem

Legs today. with a dead right ass haha.

should be fun tomorrow.

I hammer legs and cant walk for about 3 days!


----------



## D_MMA

and morning stephy


----------



## D_MMA

Ooooh surround by women...rob wer in heaven this morning


----------



## Jem

Rob has fainted .....


----------



## Jem

and anyway he is called bob cat now ....

...Dave that is the general idea with legs ...not working them properly if you dont have lower body paralysis the next day:beer:

arms betty - tris and bis ? or shoulders ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Tris and bis today my fav


----------



## D_MMA

Oh i know... had few weeks off them with bad knee and pure laziness but now iv stepped it up i need to go balls out!

last time i trained them on a saturday and couldnt walk proeprly till thursday!

Squat till you drop!


----------



## robisco11

im back!!


----------



## Jem

hooray............and


----------



## robisco11

just sayin.....


----------



## robisco11

oh yeh....thats it....lets all go quiet when Rob gets here!!!


----------



## SALKev

good morning all  hows the bronze today?


----------



## Jem

paranoia bob cat ...

Hi Sal


----------



## robisco11

morning, how you doing?


----------



## SALKev

cool pic Jemmmmm

im alright Rob...alot better than yesterday anyway....suns out :bounce: :bounce: anything good your way?


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> cool pic Jemmmmm
> 
> im alright Rob...alot better than yesterday anyway....suns out :bounce: :bounce: anything good your way?


good stuff :thumbup1: not upto much, just had my food, hitting the gym this afternoon!


----------



## Jem

cheers sal

now what's going on ....


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm food i need to eat too


----------



## SALKev

sounds good, what parts today? and you reminded me of a bummer!...its leg day and its sunny and hot!

nooooooooooooooooooooooo.........

:death:


----------



## robisco11

I got shoulder!! Gonna have a crack at some barbell pressing today, need to do some ab work as well, not done any for months!!


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> cheers sal
> 
> now what's going on ....


im getting dressed :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> im getting undressed :confused1:


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I should think so too - though it may be more difficult if you try to type simultaneously ...


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> I got shoulder!! Gonna have a crack at some barbell pressing today, need to do some ab work as well, not done any for months!!


oooh, good luck with them  shoulder work is terrible for me, the pumps are TOO good


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> oooh, good luck with them  shoulder work is terrible for me, the pumps are TOO good


ayeee, shoulders arent my strongest point, hopefully i'll have a good session.


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> :whistling:


partly true i guess....:laugh:



Jem said:


> I should think so too - though it may be more difficult if you try to type simultaneously ...


one thing at a time! you can try i though :thumb:


----------



## M_at

I need pain killers.

Got an ache across my back from deads and upright rows this morning.

What should I take?


----------



## Rosedale6

Afternoon all just done a hard work out now im fcuked.


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> I need pain killers.
> 
> Got an ache across my back from deads and upright rows this morning.
> 
> What should I take?


you shouldnt take anything

you should look in the mirror, slap yourself, throw some water on your face and tell yourself to take the pain and man up!! Then slap yourself one more time and then one last time from me....


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> ayeee, shoulders arent my strongest point, hopefully i'll have a good session.


i hope so too 

im off to get my haircut, see you both later maybe. edit - turns out im too late


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> It was good :thumb: - sods law that I was running short of time though - I forgot about doc's appt to go and get jabs so was all a rush in the end. However, bright side was that it was more of a high intensity sesh - I was sweating like a P.I.G wycleff honey ....did delts and then 30 mins cardio. Had tons of energy and feel good today too!
> 
> Glad to hear your day is better:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: and eugh heard on the radio it was flying ant day :cursing: - hope it stays damp here ....I hate the things - hate them, make my skin crawl
> 
> Back and Biceps today with cardio - hate doing back tbh - worst one - much rather do leggies - like pumping bis however - I feel like GI Jane on the cable curls [poser curls]
> 
> If Daz is training [skiver] might even get some more action shots pmsl ...


High intensity session is good!! I try and keep the time between my sets as short as poss i.e 30 - 60 seconds keeps the blood pumping!

I don't mind doing back although I have to wear some ridiculous corset thing so I basically can't bend - I've got shoulders and tris tmr as today is my rest day whoop whoop! Yeah more pics yippee!

Bloody ants were everywhere this morning they are a pain in the a$$ but thankfully they seem to have vanished - its so muggy here though, I literally took brandon over to my nans in a vest and trainers.. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## stephy

Random Q here, if taking CLA should u still continue with omega 3,6,9 caps?


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> you shouldnt take anything
> 
> you should look in the mirror, slap yourself, throw some water on your face and tell yourself to take the pain and man up!! Then slap yourself one more time and then one last time from me....


That might look a little odd in the office.

I took ibuprofen.


----------



## D_MMA

back from dinner.

good few birds in the canteen


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> I literally took brandon over to my nans in a vest and trainers..
> 
> How is everyone else today?


no pants!!? :beer:


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> back from dinner.
> 
> good few birds in the canteen


your a randy fcuker arent you?


----------



## D_MMA

always mate. test makin me want everything that moves haha


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha He had a nappy on of course!


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha He had a nappy on of course!


aaahhh i meant you! i thought you had just a vest and trainers on....


----------



## CharlieC25

LOL I think I may have got arrested if I wore such limited clothing  I see you are definitely thinking randy thoughts today!!


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> aaahhh i meant you! i thought you had just a vest and trainers on....


you're not the only one, thats what i was thinking as well :innocent:


----------



## D_MMA

Sorry charlie...ill keep my perverted thought to myself and PM's haha


----------



## robisco11

hey people just back from the gym, a nice swift session, everyone good?


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> hey people just back from the gym, a nice swift session, everyone good?


Hey hey  Yeah I'm good thanks, how you doing?


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Hey hey  Yeah I'm good thanks, how you doing?


hey im not too bad thanks, a bit tired. You?


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all, hope everyones good -- i am now but jeese im not eating fish from tesco's fresh fish counter again as i was up all night being ill lol, eating again today as but still feel a litlle delicate!


----------



## SALKev

shoulders treat you well Rob? I've decided to postpone my session till tommorow, got a few jobs that need doing...


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> shoulders treat you well Rob? I've decided to postpone my session till tommorow, got a few jobs that need doing...


it wasnt bad, not the greatest either, it was the first time i've done barbell pressing though so im not sure how it rates, i'll give it another go next week, see if i can improve any.


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> afternoon all, hope everyones good -- i am now but jeese im not eating fish from tesco's fresh fish counter again as i was up all night being ill lol, eating again today as but still feel a litlle delicate!


you should go back and flap your manhood at them


----------



## D_MMA

Ryokne, how do pal.

s-a-l u good?


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> hey im not too bad thanks, a bit tired. You?


Yeah I'm fine thanks, bit tired. Didn't sleep that well last night, part from that everythings good.



ryoken said:


> afternoon all, hope everyones good -- i am now but jeese im not eating fish from tesco's fresh fish counter again as i was up all night being ill lol, eating again today as but still feel a litlle delicate!


Sorry to hear it bud! Feeling better now?


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> it wasnt bad, not the greatest either, it was the first time i've done barbell pressing though so im not sure how it rates, i'll give it another go next week, see if i can improve any.


hope it gets better for you  be thankful you can do barbell anything! my gyms full of those resistance type machines :ban:


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> Ryokne, how do pal.
> 
> s-a-l u good?


im doing alright mate, yourself? :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> you should go back and flap your manhood at them


I went back this morning and had a right go and they offered me 5 free cod fillets to witch i said why the fvck would i want more lmao



DaveI said:


> Ryokne, how do pal.
> 
> s-a-l u good?


im good cheers Dave, havent seen you for a bit hows things?



Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'm fine thanks, bit tired. Didn't sleep that well last night, part from that everythings good.
> 
> Sorry to hear it bud! Feeling better now?


im feeling alot better then i was and still ramming food down even though i dont want, cheers for asking mate


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> hope it gets better for you  be thankful you can do barbell anything! my gyms full of those resistance type machines :ban:


ahhh chain gym?


----------



## Spriggen

ryoken said:


> im feeling alot better then i was and still ramming food down even though i dont want, cheers for asking mate


Good to hear your feeling a lot better now mate


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> I went back this morning and had a right go and they offered me 5 free cod fillets to witch i said why the fvck would i want more lmao


:laugh:

take the cod, slap them with it!


----------



## CharliePax

BRONZEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## D_MMA

RRRRAAAANNNNDDDDOMMMMMMM


----------



## robisco11

boreeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## D_MMA

DITTTTTTTTTTOOOOO

Anyway

meal time.


----------



## Jem

hellllooooo


----------



## robisco11

jealous


----------



## robisco11

afternooooooon


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I went back this morning and had a right go and they offered me 5 free cod fillets to witch i said why the fvck would i want more lmao


PMSL you went to complain about food poisoning for fish and they offer you 5 x more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Afternoon ! how is everyone, just got in from work n i'm absolutely starving but don't know what i fancy, any ideas ?


----------



## robisco11

cake


----------



## Jem

mmmm cheesecake ...followed by cheesecake


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> DITTTTTTTTTTOOOOO
> 
> Anyway
> 
> meal time.


thanks for my reps sweetness :lol:


----------



## robisco11

then a bit more cheesecake


----------



## badger

thanks for the moral support, was thinking omelette or some steak, maybe fish till i read Ry's post. But oh no CAKE CAKE and more cake, curse my sh1te willpower can feel some chocolate brownie cookies bout to get munched ! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> thanks for the moral support, was thinking omelette or some steak, maybe fish till i read Ry's post. But oh no CAKE CAKE and more cake, curse my sh1te willpower can feel some chocolate brownie cookies bout to get munched ! :bounce:


dont do it fattie - have some steak and salad


----------



## robisco11

have some steak and salad.............followed by cake


----------



## badger

Oh that's it plant seed then abuse my slender figure, got your number missus ! Int it about time you went on hol !! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## badger

Cake / Steak sound same got to contain same goodness.


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Oh that's it plant seed then abuse my slender figure, got your number missus ! Int it about time you went on hol !! :tongue: :tongue:


If you were a fattie - I would not call you one because that would be cruel - it means I feel comfortable with you  ....erm yes

1 week to go !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

how long Jem, i cant quite see you previous post?


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> If you were a fattie - I would not call you one because that would be cruel - it means I feel comfortable with you  ....erm yes
> 
> 1 week to go !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Don't worry you'll have to go some to offend me, Sam cringes at the abuse that all our lot sling at each other specially while we're training.

How did the weekend go ? did it get messy ?


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Don't worry you'll have to go some to offend me, Sam cringes at the abuse that all our lot sling at each other specially while we're training.
> 
> How did the weekend go ? did it get messy ?


You should hear the grief I give :laugh: or maybe not....messy ...erm no - I was saved from that ...actually I was v well behaved [totally out of character...think it's coz fella was there perhaps....]


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> how long Jem, i cant quite see you previous post?


I cant shout any louder


----------



## robisco11

you losers training today?


----------



## Jem

Done and dusted - Back and Bis + 30 mins walking treadmill


----------



## robisco11

good stuff...apart from the cardio


----------



## badger

Nah rest day today, don't usually have one mid week but ready for one methinks. In theory rest day but i've loaded and unloaded 3 wagons at work today n i'll be walking the lump in a bit so could class it as cardio at a push.


----------



## badger

Been up to your old stamping ground this morning, was driving over the tyne bridge at 7.00 am, clear blue skies lovely day. :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

im back again lol, Nice avy Jem:thumbup1:

hi Badger and hello agin Rob


----------



## robisco11

alriteeeeeeeee RY


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Been up to your old stamping ground this morning, was driving over the tyne bridge at 7.00 am, clear blue skies lovely day. :thumb:


ah it always makes me homesick when I see the tyne bridge - when I go back I dread it the whole way until I come to the bridge and then it brings a tear to my eye  Geordies are the best people [slightly biased opinion I will admit]


----------



## badger

Alright Ry, you any better yet just left you some spewy fishy reps.


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> im back again lol, Nice avy Jem:thumbup1:
> 
> hi Badger and hello agin Rob


Oh you're back ...right have something to do then ...thanks Ry


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> ah it always makes me homesick when I see the tyne bridge - when I go back I dread it the whole way until I come to the bridge and then it brings a tear to my eye  Geordies are the best people [slightly biased opinion I will admit]


You still got a geordie accent Jem ?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ah it always makes me homesick when I see the tyne bridge - when I go back I dread it the whole way until I come to the bridge and then it brings a tear to my eye  Geordies are THE SECOND best people AFTER MANCS  [slightly biased opinion I will admit]


I totally agree Jem


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> You still got a geordie accent Jem ?


Bit Heinz 57 varieties tbh - It gets mistaken for Sheffield/Yorkshire a lot actually [my room mate at uni was from Dewsbury] get me p!ssed and the accent gets heavier as the voice gets higher !

Drunk = Geordie accent

Sober = Hybrid accent

I think ....

Claire, Rob or Daz can tell you !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Bit Heinz 57 varieties tbh - It gets mistaken for Sheffield/Yorkshire a lot actually [my room mate at uni was from Dewsbury] get me p!ssed and the accent gets heavier as the voice gets higher !
> 
> Drunk = Geordie accent
> 
> Sober = Hybrid accent
> 
> I think ....
> 
> Claire, Rob or Daz can tell you !


i never noticed an accent:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## badger

ryoken said:


> i never noticed an accent:whistling: :whistling:


Love to hear ladys with geordie accents, don't know why just do, that, french or scottish not much difference i suppose lol.


----------



## ryoken

badger said:


> Love to hear ladys with geordie accents, don't know why just do, that, french or scottish not much difference i suppose lol.


my missis is half italian but its just a shame theres no accent with her as that would be damn sexy, not saying she isnt lol but it would be like the iceing on the cake, she does have all the other traits though -- fighsty as hell in general and the bedroom, she also has that nice olive tan yaer round too:thumb:


----------



## Jem

thanks Luke - I think ...is it a bit much then ?

I love italian - been out with a few but they were all short asses !


----------



## robisco11

some have likened me to an Italian stallion!


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> thanks Luke - I think ...is it a bit much then ?
> 
> I love italian - been out with a few but they were all short asses !


she is about 5ft 2 i think but she more then makes up for it with the aggresive personality lol

lucky for me she dotes on me that much i get away with all sorts :thumb:

(i get away with nothing really)


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> some have likened me to an Italian stallion!


I hope you fvcking punched them as i think you look nothing like a horse mate:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

does she use you as her bitch RY?


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> I hope you fvcking punched them as i think you look nothing like a horse mate:confused1: :confused1:


very witty, repped for being a cheeky cnut!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> does she use you as her bitch RY?


she does mate yes i am like her whipping boy tbh, what she wants she gets and she knows how to get it too lol!



robisco11 said:


> very witty, repped for being a cheeky cnut!


lol cheers Rob


----------



## SALKev

helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

oh


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> oh


aaaffffffffffffttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeerrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooonnn

mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

1

:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening gentlemen and ladies how are ya all


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Evening gentlemen and ladies how are ya all


Horny and bored, how about you? God help us all when I start gear lmao


----------



## Jem

Hellooooo


----------



## Bettyboo

Im tired not got back fromtaking kids on a two hour walk jesus i have to double up training fri and saturday cause im gonna have to miss training tomorrow too ****


----------



## M_at

WRT said:


> Horny and bored, how about you? God help us all when I start gear lmao


When are you not horny.

When you start gear get yerself down south :lol:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Howeieee how are you


----------



## Dsahna

Evening howe and betsand mat and everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Dan how are you?


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> When are you not horny.
> 
> When you start gear get yerself down south :lol:


Never I don't think:thumb:

I might be coming down south in 2-3 month but won't be on gear!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Dan how are you?


Fine tara,just having a relaxing night with my strongbow for once,hows your night treating you:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol evening WRT you horny still ... pmsl


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Lol evening WRT you horny still ... pmsl


Evening, I think I always am lol!


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Fine tara,just having a relaxing night with my strongbow for once,hows your night treating you:thumbup1:


Comtemplating tomorrows activities - my brother booked me and the kids on a bush craft course without asking me, and I already had plans so I had to cancel everything!


----------



## Dsahna

Tara youre wild about the wild eh mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Tara youre wild about the wild eh mate


It wouldnt be so bad but I planned to meet my new sister tomorrow and i had to cancel on her. I just wish he had asked first. Not my idea of fun i would rather be doing cardio and poking pokers in my eyes!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> It wouldnt be so bad but I planned to meet my new sister tomorrow and i had to cancel on her. I just wish he had asked first. Not my idea of fun i would rather be doing cardio and poking pokers in my eyes!


Sorry to hear that tara, ibet you had built yourself up for meeting her.

Keep your chin up though ,it will come good,it always does:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I hope so and I have a date next week too whoohoo lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All - how is everyone today?


----------



## robisco11

morning, i just woke up, nodded back off after breaky at 7!


----------



## CharlieC25

Lucky for some! I've been up since 6am, not chance of a re-sleep with a 2 year old around  training today?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I've been up all night getting pis*ed with WRT and a few mates, one di*khead sent a crude message to BabyYoYo saying she should let us gangbang her so while he was asleep me and Tom have shaved off his eyebrows, superglued his hands and fingers together, tied his shoe laces together, drawn a cock on his head and woke him up by throwing a glass of water over him. I don't think he'll bother her again the skinny c*nt:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Lucky for some! I've been up since 6am, not chance of a re-sleep with a 2 year old around  training today?


ooo i do actually feel for you. I've been really sleepy these past few days, im never usually like this! Just arms and calves for me today, not training until about 3 though. You training?


----------



## CharlieC25

HAHA MAK that really made me chuckle!! Good to see you are looking out for Miss YoYo 

Yeah training today Rob - got shoulder and tris but I don't train until 5:30pm when Jay gets home from work so I have all day to look forward to it... seriously tired today though, don't think this muggy weather helps!


----------



## robisco11

Mak- you sure it wasnt Tom that suggested the gangbang? He's a right randy cnut isnt he!? Personally i think he wants a bit of me at times......

Charlie- God your right about the muggy weather...i hate it!! Just seen your journal, Debra from the apprentice ey? Didnt know she was a fan....


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha I know how wierd!! I was chatting to her like we'd worked together but I haven't ever worked with her so God knows where that came from! Very strange dreams..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robisco11 said:


> Mak- you sure it wasnt Tom that suggested the gangbang? He's a right randy cnut isnt he!? Personally i think he wants a bit of me at times......
> 
> Charlie- God your right about the muggy weather...i hate it!! Just seen your journal, Debra from the apprentice ey? Didnt know she was a fan....


You're probably right I know he wants a bit of Kate's ass if he already hasn't the dirty little [email protected], must run in the family:lol:


----------



## robisco11

MaKaVeLi said:


> You're probably right I know he wants a bit of Kate's ass:lol:


Theres absolutely no doubt :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MasterBlaster said:


> I am glad to see that this thread is still popping off. Looks like we have lots of new members since I was on here last so I welcome all the new Bronze members.... Dont worry you wont always be untouchables>>>>lmao


Sorry but who are you? lmao!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Good leg session last night. decetn squats killed me off like.

set myself a goal to hit 10 plates a side on leg press by end of month!


----------



## WRT

MaKaVeLi said:


> You're probably right I know he wants a bit of Kate's ass if he already hasn't the dirty little [email protected], must run in the family:lol:


I don't know now she was nasty to me!

Yes I still would until my dick fell off:lol:


----------



## ryoken

morning guys how are we this morning and before you say it WRT i know your horny lol :lol:


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> Morning all.


morning mate, hey theres something different about your user name didnt it used to be howie???


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> morning mate, hey theres something different about your user name didnt it used to be howiieee???


Yeah had it changed  made logging in so much easier!

You good mate?


----------



## bowen86

morning, time for some chicken i think!


----------



## Jem

Morning chaps !


----------



## WRT

I've just been on the search and the bolder the writing the more it's been searched, fking pervs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

morning bowen, jem, RY and howieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## robisco11

robisco = mr brain bleed, cant believe thats still there


----------



## Jem

you have too much time on your hands ....


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> Yeah had it changed  made logging in so much easier!
> 
> You good mate?


yeah im good cheers mate you??



bowen86 said:


> morning, time for some chicken i think!


morning



Jem said:


> Morning chaps !


morning :bounce: :bounce:



robisco11 said:


> morning bowen, jem, RY and howieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


morning mate!


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Just a quick one to say my hellos! hope all is well! gotta shoot!
> 
> remember... Lift great, eat great, feel great, look great, be great! My pearl of wisdom for the day! quick reps to all...!


Morning fitbit !


----------



## WRT

I think mak is asleep.... a dilemma, shall I shave off all his hair and eyebrows and ruin his "perfect" (his words) face?


----------



## robisco11

do it!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm not asleep yet but thanks


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> do it!!!


X2 and give him a poostach while your at it :lol: :lol:

(poostach--- jam finger into your bum and then run it under his nose along his top lip he will then wake and all he will smell is **** and wont notice the brown moustache like line till he looks in the mirror)


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm not asleep yet but thanks


damn it thats the poostach foiled then:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL Tom if you taste sh1t whilst brushing your teeth I know nothing about it.


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> yeah im good cheers mate you??


I'm good thanks 

Morning Jem and Rob


----------



## Jem

OMG Ry - that's grim

Hello Mak wassup bud - long time no see !


----------



## Jem

Howe said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> Morning Jem and Rob


Yo howie


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL Tom if you taste sh1t whilst brushing your teeth I know nothing about it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

nealry dinner time 

we all good people?


----------



## Jem

Hi Dave - cool thanks apart from my addiction to this site causing me to not do any work ....


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> nealry dinner time
> 
> we all good people?


hi mate im good hows you?



Jem said:


> Hi Dave - cool thanks apart from my addiction *to all the hot men* on this site causing me to not do any work ....


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

Jem hun, u aint alone ther haha

Im good ryoken.

aching like fck. but im good


----------



## CharlieC25

Sooooo hungry!! Can't have meal 3 till 1pm man alive - someone take my mind off of food!


----------



## SALKev

goooooood morning, really need to think of a better greeting than good morning - its far too overused!


----------



## robisco11

meal 3 for me = 40 mins away.....come on!


----------



## SALKev

CharlieC25 said:


> Sooooo hungry!! Can't have meal 3 till 1pm man alive - someone take my mind off of food!





robisco11 said:


> meal 3 for me = 40 mins away.....come on!


there's strategy for ya! :cool2:


----------



## CharlieC25

Cheers Rob - can always count on you eh!


----------



## ryoken

making meal 3 now --250 grms chicken + 75 grms whole grain rice + brocolli + dessert spoon of extra virgin olive oil

sorry couldnt resist:lol:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Cheers Rob - can always count on you eh!


that was payback for the cake comment. Call it evens now?


----------



## CharlieC25

Well played Rob - ok Evens it is but Ryoken that was just MEAN!!!!!


----------



## ryoken

CharlieC25 said:


> Well played Rob - ok Evens it is but Ryoken that was just MEAN!!!!!


if it makes you feel any better im not eating it untill 1pm but just thought i would mention i was cooking it:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Well played Rob - ok Evens it is but Ryoken that was just MEAN!!!!!


I agree.....RY you are a disgrace!!!!!


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> I agree.....RY you are a disgrace!!!!!


I know mate my missis says the same thing every morning she wakes up and every evening before we go to bed:lol:


----------



## WRT

I'm off to bed, good morning!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> I'm off to bed, good morning!


are you off to bed with a hot chick as that can be forgiven, or if you were up all night on the razz thats forgivable too but if your just being lazy then say no more:lol:


----------



## SALKev

good morning mate :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

S-A-L said:


> good morning mate :confused1:


over using it again .....good morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

No it doesnt make me feel any better that you can't eat till one as you have still mentioned food! damn you! Esp as I get to eat chicken and runner beans with olive oil...... would love abit of rice right now


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> are you off to bed with a hot chick as that can be forgiven, or if you were up all night on the razz thats forgivable too but if your just being lazy then say no more:lol:


Yes to the 2nd one


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> No it doesnt make me feel any better that you can't eat till one as you have still mentioned food! damn you! Esp as I get to eat chicken and runner beans with olive oil...... would love abit of rice right now


rice is over-rated!


----------



## CharlieC25

Up all night on the razz and shaving off peoples eyebrows...


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> rice is over-rated!


Not when you aren't allowed it!


----------



## WRT

CharlieC25 said:


> Up all night on the razz and shaving off peoples eyebrows...


If only Kate had listened to that guy:lol:


----------



## SALKev

clairey.h said:


> over using it again .....good morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


ffs, forgot about that :lol:


----------



## ryoken

CharlieC25 said:


> No it doesnt make me feel any better that you can't eat till one as you have still mentioned food! damn you! Esp as I get to eat chicken and runner beans with olive oil...... would love abit of rice right now


you can pop round mine of you want and i will cook you lunch


----------



## CharlieC25

ryoken said:


> you can pop round mine of you want and i will cook you lunch


Excellent! 100g chicken, handful of runner beans and some olive oil for 1pm please  Although if you don't cook your chicken on the foreman I may have to respectfully decline :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Excellent! 100g chicken, handful of runner beans and some olive oil for 1pm please  Although if you don't cook your chicken on the foreman I may have to respectfully decline :tongue:


Ry, Ill have 100g oats, 200g chicken, 100g broccoli and tbspn udo's please. Cheers buddy  I like my oats HOT and made with WATER nicve and thick!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

mmmmmmm oats plus vanilla protein powder with boiling hot water mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WRT

CharlieC25 said:


> mmmmmmm oats plus vanilla protein powder with boiling hot water mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Milk!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> mmmmmmm oats plus vanilla protein powder with boiling hot water mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


  :thumb: :bounce: :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## CharlieC25

WRT said:


> Milk!


No No No No Milk is not allowed!


----------



## robisco11

no milk here!!!!


----------



## Rickski

hi all how are we today.


----------



## robisco11

alrite Rick, not bad here thanks! You?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Rick - all good how about you?


----------



## Rickski

Cool guys all happy got my place at college and start on September 9th, access to Health studies and then 3 years of Physio at Uni cant wait.


----------



## CharlieC25

Congrats mate - great news!


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Cool guys all happy got my place at college and start on September 9th, access to Health studies and then 3 years of Physio at Uni cant wait.


nice one mate, great news!! What college you going?


----------



## Rickski

Tameside for the first year and then maybe Salford for the Uni.


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Tameside for the first year and then maybe Salford for the Uni.


fair play to you mate, I however am destined to spend my life wondering what to do :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Rickski said:


> Tameside for the first year and then maybe Salford for the Uni.


only cos' you know im there


----------



## CharlieC25

clairey.h said:


> fair play to you mate, I however am destined to spend my life wondering what to do :confused1:


Know how that feels hun :cursing:


----------



## ryoken

sorry i didnt reply i wasnt being ignorant just had to sort out my nipper as he decided to go for a stunt on his bike and ate the pavement big style but luckily just bit his lip and a slight graze, missis dont like blood so called me lmao he ok now though


----------



## CharlieC25

Awe bless him! My son is nicknamed the climbing ninja coz if you can climb on it he will! Little b*gger 

Anyway its FOOD TIME WOOOOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## clairey.h

CharlieC25 said:


> Awe bless him! My son is nicknamed the climbing ninja coz if you can climb on it he will! Little b*gger
> 
> Anyway its FOOD TIME WOOOOO HOOOOOO!


how old he sounds just like mine......he is two on tuesday night I could hear lots of banging and it was him on his windowsill he had opened the top window and proceeded to throw all his books and toys out onto the garage roof......it was pitch black and raining I had to borrow a ladder from my drunk neighbor who was supposed to be holding it but fecked off and climb up to get them, much to his joyous cries of laughter........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

haha your son sounds just like me, but a good few years younger....maybe its time i grew up


----------



## ryoken

lol mine the same hes 4 and got stuck up the top of the tree in my back garden two weeks back but i climbed up and got him down (passed him to my neighbour lol) and then i got stuck lmao, like a big wimp that gets vertigo from any height and it took ages to get down, all my son done was laugh like mad about how daddy was stuck in the tree:lol: :lol:

needless to say i cut all the low level branches off to stop him climbing


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> haha your son sounds just like me, but a good few years younger....maybe its time i grew up


do you like wee weeing on the floor as well then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

i just had my cheat meal! 

thats it till next thrusday now


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> do you like wee weeing on the floor as well then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem

oh stop with the kiddie talk aaah


----------



## clairey.h

DaveI said:


> i just had my cheat meal!
> 
> thats it till next thrusday now


well dont keep us in suspense what was it????????:laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

ye come on Jem...we'll talk about grown up stuff... like....errrrrm


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> oh stop with the kiddie talk aaah


would you like to go halfs on making a baby?? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> would you like to go halfs on making a baby?? :whistling: :whistling:


LMAO :rockon:


----------



## D_MMA

clairey.h said:


> well dont keep us in suspense what was it????????:laugh:


to be honest... it was still chicken and rice... but had a chocolate cake after it and a can of coke hahaha.

had to keep to the diet a little bit!


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> ye come on Jem...we'll talk about grown up stuff... like....errrrrm





ryoken said:


> would you like to go halfs on making a baby?? :whistling: :whistling:


LMAO - I think he beat you to it Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had to log off quickly because Group IT were installing something on my pc but they usually call to say they are gonna acess it remotely ....not this time ...he just entered me while I was unawares [happens all the time :whistling: ] and so I think that perhaps the IT dept have spent time looking at my pics  :whistling:  still so long as they dont report me :lol:

I am on the home pc now - so I can see pics .......woohoo no firewalls - must check out the Weemans pmsl and that pic claire posted :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO - I think he beat you to it Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had to log off quickly because Group IT were installing something on my pc but they usually call to say they are gonna acess it remotely ....not this time ...he just entered me while I was unawares [happens all the time :whistling: ] and so I think that perhaps the IT dept have spent time looking at my pics  :whistling:  still so long as they dont report me :lol:
> 
> I am on the home pc now - so I can see pics .......woohoo no firewalls - must check out the Weemans pmsl and that pic claire posted :ban:


talk about being violated.....lmao:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

fillllllllllllth again


----------



## Jem

well I have never seen them nudie before - so tis only fair to have a look - perhaps it may be too much for a laydee of my sensitivities though tbh


----------



## CharlieC25

My nipper is 20 months and he has sooooo much energy! Thankfully it is now his nap time so I get to eat and sit (or not sit but do all the house wifey things!)..

Last time we went to an NPA show he tried to lift the 20KG dumbells and stole Steve Davis's flapjack out of his bag tee hee...

Jem you are just rude! haha


----------



## ryoken

To be fair if i was on the IT crew i wouldnt report you either Jem as i would enjoy all the pics to much!

(this is just if i was a pie eating IT blokey thats got nothing better to do then perve on people)


----------



## robisco11

just got my timetable for uni

monday- 11am till 3 pm

tuesday- 9am till 11 pm

thats it!!! im off the rest of the time


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> My nipper is 20 months and he has sooooo much energy! Thankfully it is now his nap time so I get to eat and sit (or not sit but do all the house wifey things!)..
> 
> *dont do it babe - dont conform to female stereotypes :laugh: leave it til he gets home from work and then tell him to sort the house out before he puts the dinner on ...*
> 
> Last time we went to an NPA show he tried to lift the 20KG dumbells and stole Steve Davis's flapjack out of his bag tee hee...
> 
> Jem you are just rude! haha


*OMG I am scarred for life - want my company laptop back - I just looked at the pearl necklace thread .......sheeeeet ...I have learned a few things ....not that I ever want to experience or participate in actually but OMG OMG ...I feel abused *

*...again....*



ryoken said:


> To be fair if i was on the IT crew i wouldnt report you either Jem as i would enjoy all the pics to much!
> 
> (this is just if i was a pie eating IT blokey thats got nothing better to do then perve on people)


*Yes just if you were that type of bloke of course .....coach drivers dont behave like that at all...*


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> just got my timetable for uni
> 
> monday- 11am till 3 pm
> 
> tuesday- 9am till 11 pm
> 
> thats it!!! im off the rest of the time


Seriously!! Thats some EEEEEASY time there Robster! I take it you should be revising or putting together some sort of project during the other time and not chit chatting on here :lol:


----------



## SALKev

lucky thing... :ban:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha my husband do housework!! HHAHAHAHAHAHA seriously almost fell off my chair there Jem  I am actually cooking his lunch for tmr as he has chicken and potatos 3 times a day so the chicken is cooked and the potatos are boiling  boiling over actually oooops!

Don't worry he invited his old man round for dinner tonight and so he is cooking AND doing the washing up MU HAHAHAHHA!

Pearl necklace thread - eh!! I've gotta see this!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Seriously!! Thats some EEEEEASY time there Robster! I take it you should be revising or putting together some sort of project during the other time and not chit chatting on here :lol:


yehh i think so...but its a doddle anyway, so even when you get projects and stuff to do, they dont actually take that long. I've never understood how people struggle to keep up! I need to find a job though to fund my eating and supplementing


----------



## D_MMA

i need to grow more...

im 17stone this morning dead weight (straight away when i get up)

Want the scales to be reading 18/19 haha.


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> i need to grow more...
> 
> im 17stone this morning dead weight (straight away when i get up)
> 
> Want the scales to be reading 18/19 haha.


you natural dave!?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hold a couple of 1KG dumbells on there with ya Dave - problem solved


----------



## D_MMA

robisco11 said:


> you natural dave!?


was till monday lol


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> yehh i think so...but its a doddle anyway, so even when you get projects and stuff to do, they dont actually take that long. I've never understood how people struggle to keep up! I need to find a job though to fund my eating and supplementing


To be fair I think some people have more demanding timetables than that but I totally see where you're coming from... I'm hopefully starting a degree this year and that will be around my nipper and a job - its all about time management :thumbup1:

What sort of job you looking for?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I've never touched gear in my life yet am 16 stone at 5'10" with 10% bodyfat:whistling:

Was almost 17 stone a couple of months back with same bodyfat


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> Hold a couple of 1KG dumbells on there with ya Dave - problem solved


Haha not the same as having the extra mass lol

18stone maybe 19stone by xmas then diet for next years juniors, bring it to stage BIG lol


----------



## CharlieC25

DaveI said:


> was till monday lol


Nooooooo you've gone over to the dark side!!


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> was till monday lol


ahhh what have you started? Your wanting to compete arent you next year?


----------



## D_MMA

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've never touched gear in my life yet am 16 stone at 5'10" with 10% bodyfat:whistling:


As natural as arnie :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've never touched gear in my life yet am 16 stone at 5'10" with 10% bodyfat:whistling:


 :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Nooooooo you've gone over to the dark side!!


I know! He feared he might have to step on the BNBF stage against me :cool2:


----------



## D_MMA

Rob - Test Enanthate 500mg a week, front loading for 4 weeks with 40mg DBol / ED


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha my husband do housework!! HHAHAHAHAHAHA seriously almost fell off my chair there Jem  I am actually cooking his lunch for tmr as he has chicken and potatos 3 times a day so the chicken is cooked and the potatos are boiling  boiling over actually oooops!
> 
> Don't worry he invited his old man round for dinner tonight and so he is cooking AND doing the washing up MU HAHAHAHHA!
> 
> *Pearl necklace thread - eh!! I've gotta see this![/*QUOTE]
> 
> *dont do it - I am still shocked * :confused1: *....seriously !* :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Planning 1g test, 500mg tren and kickstart with 50mg oxy's for my next cycle


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Planning 1g test, 500mg tren and kickstart with 50mg oxy's for my next cycle


You filthy roider you :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> To be fair I think some people have more demanding timetables than that but I totally see where you're coming from... I'm hopefully starting a degree this year and that will be around my nipper and a job - its all about time management :thumbup1:
> 
> What sort of job you looking for?


oh totally, i understand how people struggle when they have time management issues like children etc But when they do nothing day in day out ( like some people :whistling: ) i dont know how they get behind! Im hoping to into journalism and media. Waht degree you doing?


----------



## D_MMA

MaKaVeLi said:


> Planning 1g test, 500mg tren and kickstart with 50mg oxy's for my next cycle


Animal!!

My next course prob gunna be 750mg Test e, with bolderone something like that. see how i do on this first course tho eh lol


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> oh totally, i understand how people struggle when they have time management issues like children etc But when they do nothing day in day out ( like some people :whistling: ) i dont know how they get behind! Im hoping to into *journalism and media*. Waht degree you doing?


Cool so may see you on BBC News soon then  I'm looking at doing a modern languages degree in Spanish and English - I'm thinking of either teaching Spanish or going back into the corporate world... not sure yet - trying to figure out where I wanna be career wise once Jay and I have finished sprog making


----------



## D_MMA

suddenly died down in here... what happend !!


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> suddenly died down in here... what happend !!


i thought it may have been me as whenever i post everyone runs away:lol: :lol:

i knew my halatosis was bad.............


----------



## CharlieC25

ryoken said:


> i thought it may have been me as whenever i post everyone runs away:lol: :lol:
> 
> i knew my halatosis was bad.............


Well I didn't wanna say anything but... :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

CharlieC25 said:


> Well I didn't wanna say anything but... :whistling:


thats polite of you:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Good of you to say so  Seriously though, where has everyone gone??


----------



## ryoken

I have no idea but i will be off within the next half hour as im going to down the gym as its chest day today:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Not slept in 48hrs:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

I'm horny!


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Not slept in 48hrs:thumbup1:


thats not good go to bed you and get some sleep as sleep deprivation is bad for your health:lol: :lol: :lol:



WRT said:


> I'm horny!


again ffs:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Right im off to the gym, have fun and see you soon:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Have a good session Ry! I've got shoulders and tris tonight - lovin the dips right now!

WRT - do you not have any porn to help you out?? I used to get it free hehe


----------



## WRT

CharlieC25 said:


> Have a good session Ry! I've got shoulders and tris tonight - lovin the dips right now!
> 
> WRT - do you not have any porn to help you out?? I used to get it free hehe


No a girls coming round though, if mak wasn't taken we could tagteam her:lol:


----------



## robisco11

im back girlies, nice session...in and out in 30 mins


----------



## CharlieC25

LOL Porn on tap - like your style!


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> im back girlies, nice session...in and out in 30 mins


You sure you trained hard enough Robster?? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> You sure you trained hard enough Robster?? :whistling:


asolutely....got in, smashed my arms, get out and recover


----------



## CharlieC25

Swift!


----------



## CharlieC25

Right I'm off its babysmurfs feeding time then mummy's  Roll on 5:30pm for GYM time - see you all tmr!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Right I'm off its babysmurfs feeding time then mummy's  Roll on 5:30pm for GYM time - see you all tmr!


cya laterrrrrr :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Gainer said:


> hang on a sec... where have all the signatures gone!? My popeye has disappeared!?


LOL there is a thread on signiture purges.......


----------



## clairey.h

here it is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/announcements/68581-notice-signature-purge.html


----------



## M_at

Wakey wakey people.


----------



## SALKev

woof


----------



## M_at

[pats S-A-L on head and throws stick]


----------



## SALKev

meow?


----------



## 0161

how do lads


----------



## Dsahna

Hello everyone


----------



## M_at

[pours cream]


----------



## SALKev

wheres the cake? :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

hiiii Mr C, Mr D


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Wakey wakey people.


im awake ... just .... 1 more meal to fit in before bed!!



S-A-L said:


> woof


down boy :lol:



Dsahna said:


> Hello everyone


alright mate u ok?


----------



## Dsahna

Hello sal

Im good 0161,hows you mate


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Hello sal
> 
> Im good 0161,hows you mate


im good mate, feelin quite energised, been eatin like a pig all week (my first week at bulkin!)


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> im good mate, feelin quite energised, been eatin like a pig all week (my first week at bulkin!)


Cant beat bulking can you mate,im too fat atm though:laugh:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Cant beat bulking can you mate,im too fat atm though:laugh:


not sure how its gonna hit me, like i say pretty new to this, its hard to eat every 3 hours even when im not even that hungry! been workin out my cals im gettin around 3500 each day so far reckon about a 50:30:20 split carbsrot:fat according to fitday anyway!


----------



## 0161

dsahna - you bulkin as well?


----------



## M_at

0161 said:


> not sure how its gonna hit me, like i say pretty new to this, its hard to eat every 3 hours even when im not even that hungry! been workin out my cals im gettin around 3500 each day so far reckon about a 50:30:20 split carbsrot:fat according to fitday anyway!


Hard to eat every 3 hours?! I get hungry if I don't - but I'm cutting right now.


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Hard to eat every 3 hours?! I get hungry if I don't - but I'm cutting right now.


reckon my stomach needs to expand - i ate really 5hit before i got my stuff sorted, so i guess i just need to get used to it!!

how u cutting mate wot kind of diet u on? u missing any foods?


----------



## M_at

I'm on a keto diet - I'm missing chocolate and breakfast cereals most. Toast is a delicacy now.


----------



## M_at

Last one out and first on in I see :lol:

No one else awake?


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Last one out and first on in I see :lol:
> 
> No one else awake?


morning mate, just thought i check in before i go off to the gym


----------



## Howe

Morning all


----------



## robisco11

morning bronzers


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> morning bronzers


Morning mate.. You ok?


----------



## ryoken

morning everyone, im at home being run riot with the kids whilst the missis is down the hospitol with the father in law for his op on his neck!

how is everyone today??


----------



## robisco11

ayeeee im good thanks. How about you?


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> morning everyone, im at home being run riot with the kids whilst the missis is down the hospitol with the father in law for his op on his neck!
> 
> how is everyone today??


Morning mate. Hope the op goes well with father in law  sure it will. I'm good you?



robisco11 said:


> ayeeee im good thanks. How about you?


I'm good thanks mate.


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> Morning mate. Hope the op goes well with father in law  sure it will. I'm good you?
> 
> I'm good thanks mate.


cheers mate!

yeah im good cheers got a head ache from 3 screaming kids plus the kids next door keep kicking there ball into my garden lol, kids ffs:cursing:


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> yeah im good cheers got a head ache from 3 screaming kids plus the kids next door keep kicking there ball into my garden lol, kids ffs:cursing:


:laugh: I'd be no good with kids!

Got much planned for the day?


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> :laugh: I'd be no good with kids!
> 
> Got much planned for the day?


unfortunatly i have the kids all day so havent really got anything planned except i might take them out to the forest later for a run around!

you got much planned mate?


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> unfortunatly i have the kids all day so havent really got anything planned except i might take them out to the forest later for a run around!
> 
> you got much planned mate?


Aaa cool:thumbup1:. Nope not really got anything planned.


----------



## bowen86

morning! work for me then 2 weeks of baby! nail some decent trainning in and hopefully break the 13st barrier!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Muscles - how are we all!?


----------



## robisco11

Just got back from the trafford centre, went for absolutely nothing 

Looking forward to training. Whats everyone training today?


----------



## WRT

Morning, i'm..........

Not horny:confused1:


----------



## ryoken

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Muscles - how are we all!?


morning im chuffing great lol -- damn kids next door and there fvcking ball they have kicked over like 20 odd times:lol:



robisco11 said:


> Just got back from the trafford centre, went for absolutely nothing
> 
> Looking forward to training. Whats everyone training today?


been there a few times as the bro-in law lives in audenshaw so we visit now and then:thumb:



WRT said:


> Morning, i'm..........
> 
> Not horny:confused1:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

did you get it last night or are you ill


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Just got back from the trafford centre, went for absolutely nothing
> 
> Looking forward to training. Whats everyone training today?


just been , did chest and back today



WRT said:


> Morning, i'm..........
> 
> Not horny:confused1:


morning mate lol


----------



## robisco11

nice, its not bad is it RY, im only about 5 minutes from there so im there all the time, the novelties certainly wearing off n ow though!


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> did you get it last night or are you ill


Yes most of the night, maybe that's why?


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Muscles - how are we all!?


sorry charlie, missed ya! morning!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> just been , did chest and back today
> 
> morning mate lol


how did it go? good session?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> how did it go? good session?


yeah not bad mate, not too keen on morning sessions tho, think im better early afts!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> yeah not bad mate, not too keen on morning sessions tho, think im better early afts!


im the same, i need AT LEAST 3 meals before i can think about getting to the gym..


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> nice, its not bad is it RY, im only about 5 minutes from there so im there all the time, the novelties certainly wearing off n ow though!


if we go up to visit him now we go to cheshire oaks retail park for all the outlet shops etc, bit of a drive but alot shorter drive then coming up from southampton lol!

I do like manchester though its alot more nicer then southampton, even though i always get lost lol!


----------



## WRT

Anyone got any tips for getting out of bed to do early morning cardio? My alarm keeps going off but I just keep turning it off and going back to sleep. Thinking of setting up a bucket of water to fall on me to wake me up.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> im the same, i need AT LEAST 3 meals before i can think about getting to the gym..


yeah in the morning i can feel my morning shake creeping back up even its been over an hour since i had it! afternoons im fine no matter how much ive eaten.



WRT said:


> Anyone got any tips for getting out of bed to do early morning cardio? My alarm keeps going off but I just keep turning it off and going back to sleep. Thinking of setting up a bucket of water to fall on me to wake me up.


i'm just as bad mate, even if i go to bed early, the snooze button is just too easy ....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> Yes most of the night, maybe that's why?


Yes you fuker she sounded like she was being raped, you weren't raping her were you, you sick bastard! Kept me awake after not sleeping for 2 days too:ban:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Anyone got any tips for getting out of bed to do early morning cardio? My alarm keeps going off but I just keep turning it off and going back to sleep. Thinking of setting up a bucket of water to fall on me to wake me up.


not really mate, i am lucky as i have 3 kids jump on me at 6 am so i get up and out the house like a madman trying to escape 3 little devils lmao!

you could always go and pull a big huge ugly heffer then every morning you wake your want to get out and run like fvck before she wakes and wants more:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> Anyone got any tips for getting out of bed to do early morning cardio? My alarm keeps going off but I just keep turning it off and going back to sleep. Thinking of setting up a bucket of water to fall on me to wake me up.


picture the fat cnut that you dont want to become


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes you fuker she sounded like she was being raped, you weren't raping her were you, you sick bastard! Kept me awake after not sleeping for 2 days too:ban:


lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes you fuker she sounded like she was being raped, you weren't raping her were you, you sick bastard! Kept me awake after not sleeping for 2 days too:ban:


It was me screaming mate not her:lol:


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> It was me screaming mate not her:lol:


lmao did she try and give you the old cheeky finger in the chuffer:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Morning ....


----------



## Rosedale6

Jem said:


> Morning ....


lol afternoon jem.


----------



## Jem

how's you chick ?


----------



## Rickski

Hi Jems hun hows it going girl..


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Hi Jems hun hows it going girl..


Hi Ricks - was wondering where you had been - mentioned you the other day ! Been working hard ? any more good tips lately 

Thanks for the comments - I can see some progress at last woohoo :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Training Legs today Rob 

Tips for getting up to do morning cardio... hmmmm how about JUST DO IT!  hehe I always used to be too tired to bother with morning cardio but when you want something bad enough you always find a way to make it happen... I literally had to drag my ass onto the bike this morning, think I was still asleep for the 1st 20mins as well 

Hola Jem Hows it going chic?


----------



## Rickski

Jem said:


> Hi Ricks - was wondering where you had been - mentioned you the other day ! Been working hard ? any more good tips lately
> 
> Thanks for the comments - I can see some progress at last woohoo :bounce:


Was trying to sort out my college and finish some exams and train and do the family life pheewww.... so the news I start college on September 9th as an Access to HE Sciences student, the plan is finally coming together yeeahhh. Great avi by the way you are definitely showing some great improvements, well done. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

then ricks gonna come n live it up at Salford with me

:cool2:


----------



## Rosedale6

Jem said:


> how's you chick ?


Tired after my workout apart from that fine. Hope your keeping well.


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Training Legs today Rob
> 
> Tips for getting up to do morning cardio... hmmmm how about JUST DO IT!  hehe I always used to be too tired to bother with morning cardio but when you want something bad enough you always find a way to make it happen... I literally had to drag my ass onto the bike this morning, think I was still asleep for the 1st 20mins as well
> 
> Hola Jem Hows it going chic?


Morning Honey - just on works conference call then I have to drag my sorry ass into the bedroom and find suitable clothes for mountain climbing ...I am already late - should be in Wales now :laugh: Did my cardio at 9 this morning which is v early for me ...gotta sort something at home like a x trainer so that I can do fasted cardio when I get back from hols ....EBay purchase I think :thumb:



Rickski said:


> Was trying to sort out my college and finish some exams and train and do the family life pheewww.... so the news I start college on September 9th as an Access to HE Sciences student, the plan is finally coming together yeeahhh. Great avi by the way you are definitely showing some great improvements, well done. :thumb:


 :beer: Brilliant - well done Ricks - sometimes I think you have to disappear from this site completely to catch up with real life ! I will be having a 2 wk break - hope you all remember me when I return 

Great news Ricks - dig in and work hard - I need to re-evaluate where I am going in life ffs - I might have to do some more courses and actually sort a career that I will enjoy as opposed to doing what fits around the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Rosedale6 said:


> Tired after my workout apart from that fine. Hope your keeping well.


I am fab thanks - knackered too - brain is not functioning following morning cardio


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Morning Honey - just on works conference call then I have to drag my sorry ass into the bedroom and find suitable clothes for mountain climbing ...I am already late - should be in Wales now :laugh: Did my cardio at 9 this morning which is v early for me ...gotta sort something at home like a x trainer so that I can do fasted cardio when I get back from hols ....EBay purchase I think :thumb:


Good work on the cardio and yeah def get yourself a home trainer - my exercise is literally by the side of my bed so all I have to do is roll out of bed and hop on then BAM into the fasted cardio  sounds so easy doesnt it!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Good work on the cardio and yeah def get yourself a home trainer - my exercise is literally by the side of my bed so all I have to do is roll out of bed and hop on then BAM into the fasted cardio  sounds so easy doesnt it!


you are not fooling me with that one babes !

Right I am off now so see you soon [well speak soon] - all the best with the diet over the weekend !

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Thanks babe - enjoy your climb and be careful  xxx


----------



## Jake1436114563

Ahoy hoy! Everyone feeling Bronze?


----------



## robisco11

im feeling gold...but thats because im mint


----------



## CharlieC25

I've just realised I am SILVER NOW YIPPEE! Didn't even notice that! I'm still bronze born and bred though


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I've just realised I am SILVER NOW YIPPEE! Didn't even notice that! I'm still bronze born and bred though


just realised, you joined in October, where have you been hiding since then!?!?


----------



## CharlieC25

Well I started my journal and posted a few threads but never knew what to say on the bronze thread etc so just didnt bother esp as I wasnt sure I was going to compete so waited till I decided on the competition then came out to play hooray!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Well I started my journal and posted a few threads but never knew what to say on the bronze thread etc so just didnt bother esp as I wasnt sure I was going to compete so waited till I decided on the competition then came out to play hooray!


ahhh, biding your time, lurking in the trees....i like it! Not that i spy on people whilst hiding and lurking around trees


----------



## WRT

CharlieC25 said:


> Good work on the cardio and yeah def get yourself a home trainer - my exercise is literally by the side of my bed so all I have to do is roll out of bed and hop on then BAM into the fasted cardio  sounds so easy doesnt it!


I think I will have to do this, and get a bike or some **** for my room!


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> ahhh, biding your time, lurking in the trees....i like it! Not that i spy on people whilst hiding and lurking around trees


 :whistling: Wasn't it you I saw hiding behind the bus stop the other day.... dirty man hehe


----------



## robisco11

didnt do a very good job of hiding, im usually much less obvious than that!


----------



## 0161

afternoon everyone, whats everyone up to?

got to go to work in an hour


----------



## CharlieC25

PSML You need to work on your stalking movements Rob - subtle, subtle, subtle 

Yo Yo 0161 - is your name Carl? Work sucks! I've got legs this afternoon and that sucks even more!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> PSML You need to work on your stalking movements Rob - subtle, subtle, subtle
> 
> Yo Yo 0161 - is your name Carl? Work sucks! I've got legs this afternoon and that sucks even more!


taken on board


----------



## WRT

I have legs too, look forward to puking:beer:


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Yo Yo 0161 - is your name Carl? Work sucks! I've got legs this afternoon and that sucks even more!


yeah its carl, lol work is crap but at least i'm only doing 6 hours and im off 2moro



WRT said:


> I have legs too, look forward to puking:beer:


that bad mate? have u actually puked when doin legs? ive been close like, but never done the deed lol


----------



## CharlieC25

WRT said:


> I have legs too, look forward to puking:beer:


I feel you on that matey! I have to wear a stupid corset thing aswell coz I broke my back when I was 12 so have to be abit careful when doing legs - love the jelly legs after training - NOT!


----------



## WRT

0161 said:


> yeah its carl, lol work is crap but at least i'm only doing 6 hours and im off 2moro
> 
> that bad mate? have u actually puked when doin legs? ive been close like, but never done the deed lol


I've puked loads training legs! Try upping the intensity and add some supersets!



CharlieC25 said:


> I feel you on that matey! I have to wear a stupid corset thing aswell coz I broke my back when I was 12 so have to be abit careful when doing legs - love the jelly legs after training - NOT!


Ahh damn that sucks, lol I hate the jelly legs too when I have to walk back from the gym and next day after when I can't walk!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I feel you on that matey! I have to wear a stupid corset thing aswell coz I broke my back when I was 12 so have to be abit careful when doing legs - love the jelly legs after training - NOT!


ouchies, how'd you do that?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

WRT said:


> I have legs too, look forward to puking:beer:


You are a pussy training legs, always moaning about how it hurts and you might burst your piles:lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> ouchies, how'd you do that?


Used to be a gymnast, fell off the beam but apparently because my back is so flexible it was like constantly bending a ruler, eventually it breaks and thats what I did to my back - or so the doc said... So now I am held together with 2 metal screws


----------



## 0161

CharlieC25 said:


> Used to be a gymnast, fell off the beam but apparently because my back is so flexible it was like constantly bending a ruler, eventually it breaks and thats what I did to my back - or so the doc said... So now I am held together with 2 metal screws


sounds painful, u ok now tho? do you still have problems with it?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I'm Ok now but still gives me grief - esp with training and posing 

I suffer when I do cardio aswell, I know when I've done too much though as at the moment it just aches but if it starts twingeing then its time to have a break... Pee's me right off as I could train sooo much harder if it wasnt for the back!


----------



## 0161

right everyone im off to work

catch you later !


----------



## CharlieC25

Laters dude!

Afternoon Gman - how goes it?


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha no I was referring to you Gman - GREAT pic! I've got some of those up the gym although mine aren't as long literally a hands length but still great for toning... ok photo time....


----------



## CharlieC25

3 weeks out from comp


----------



## CharlieC25

Just had to resize or giant pink bikini woman was in danger of invading thread!

Gym Pah I lift a few dumbells but thats it..... hehe I wish!


----------



## CharlieC25

My first comp is next Sunday  I've always been very fit but I guess I started training properly about a year and a half ago - you?


----------



## WRT

CharlieC25 said:


> 3 weeks out from comp


Damn Jay Cutler is a lucky man! :tongue:


----------



## CharlieC25

Why is Jay Cutler a lucky man???

Haha sorry Gman I trained gymnastics for about 6 years, was started to break into the world of competing when I broke my back so I was proper gutted as I don't have single medal to show for my gym skills, i still have my comp leotard though haha

The comp is in rugby on the 16th so I'm into my final week, ran through my free routine last night but I think I'm as ready as I'll ever be, holding water round my mid section still but that should sort itself out this week - I'm getting pretty excited now yeah, nervous but looking forward to the experience!


----------



## CharlieC25

P.s Whats BB?


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya folks how are you all sorry not been on for a day or so been doing the mummy thing taking the kids on day trips. Will update my journal had a bit of a prob with c D ick who was using the incline bench instead of the flat bench grr idiot.

How is everyone.


----------



## Howe

Afternoon All


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Betty and Howe, how are you both?


----------



## Howe

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Betty and Howe, how are you both?


Hey Charlie I'm good, you?


----------



## CharlieC25

Good thanks dude although just off to train legs - lucky me woohoo!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi charlie - are you nervous about comp, I hope you do well I still might do the one in a months time down by me if I can shrink my stomach, im trying my hardest, its sept 27th so i might be able to get ready in time with a bit of help and very strict dieting lol

Hiya Howiieee how are you?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Evening guys


----------



## CharlieC25

Bettyboo said:


> Hi charlie - are you nervous about comp, I hope you do well I still might do the one in a months time down by me if I can shrink my stomach, im trying my hardest, its sept 27th so i might be able to get ready in time with a bit of help and very strict dieting lol


Hi Betty - not nervous yet, don't think I will be until the actual day.. I've had some pre comp nightmares and I keep worrying thatI'll lose my balance on the quarter turns or stack it on the free routine but can't do much about it - just need to practice my a$$ off and do the best I can on the day....

If you've got the willpower and motivation you can do it hun - did you email Paul? If your comp is that soon you should talk to him and see if there is anything he can do for you..

Just trained legs and the last set of calve raises fecking Killed me!!

Hey Mak


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Hi Betty - not nervous yet, don't think I will be until the actual day.. I've had some pre comp nightmares and I keep worrying thatI'll lose my balance on the quarter turns or stack it on the free routine but can't do much about it - just need to practice my a$$ off and do the best I can on the day....
> 
> If you've got the willpower and motivation you can do it hun - did you email Paul? If your comp is that soon you should talk to him and see if there is anything he can do for you..
> 
> Just trained legs and the last set of calve raises fecking Killed me!!
> 
> Hey Mak


I not even got a routine eek, must get one and need heels **** i cant even walk in them and a bikini to fit my tit omg what am I gonna do lol

Hiya mak hows you


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha I thought I'd have a problem getting a bikini to fit my boobs but turns out the diet acts as a welcome reducer  I got my shoes from Nicci Shoes - cheap but do the job esp as most of my other 'stripper' heels cost at least £50.. my comp shoes were a bargain at £30


----------



## solidcecil

hey peeps hows we?


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks,

Charlie - I gotta loose the weight first will see If I can strip down first.


----------



## CharlieC25

The Benn Hall  all details are on the NPA's website but you HAVE to bring Pom poms now and do some very camp cheerleading chant!

Hey Betty you will be able to strip down, once you start seeing the results it'll give you the boost you need to start believing that you can do it, trust me 

Right I'm off to get my evening cardio in oh the frickin joys! Catch you all later!


----------



## solidcecil

Gainer said:


> evening all BTW! hope all is well!
> 
> *is that cecil!? your alive mate!*


yeah just about mate hows you doing?


----------



## Bettyboo

hello cecil and gainer how is you ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah had a good training session today, lol me veins were popping in me chest and I can see the veins in me legs poking through its really weird lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Gainer said:


> haha! low fat levels! gd job! Im off to eat as much as i can! will be back in about 20 mins!


Oooh is that good then lol I have been dieting like mad but cant seem to shift it, must be doing something right then :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Howe

Evening All  How are we all?


----------



## Bettyboo

ellooo how is you ?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> ellooo how is you ?


I'm good thanks. You betty?


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah im good thanks!


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> yeah im good thanks!


Good


----------



## M_at

I is drunk on a train headed home.


----------



## YEHBUDDY

fair play


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peeps


----------



## M_at

Morning - just popping on here to search through my own posts to see what I wrote whilst drunk :lol:

Turns out not that much


----------



## 0161

M_at said:


> Morning - just popping on here to search through my own posts to see what I wrote whilst drunk :lol:
> 
> Turns out not that much


lol u havea good one?

morning mate


----------



## robisco11

morning guys!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> morning guys!


hey bud u ok? god knows what im doin up this early, was round me neighbours till 1am chatting!!


----------



## Dsahna

I was drinking lastnight and im fcuked,instead of turning over to go back to sleep, i thought id see what was happening on here!!,AS YOU DO


----------



## IanStu

Morning losers....did you all miss me desperately


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> I was drinking lastnight and im fcuked,instead of turning over to go back to sleep, i thought id see what was happening on here!!,AS YOU DO


morning mate!

looks like m_at did somethin similar too lol

hows u anyway?


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> Morning losers....did you all miss me desperately


morning matey hows tricks


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> morning matey hows tricks


good thanks...how is you...sun is shining here....


----------



## 0161

yeah we got the sun here today! just waking up then i need to go damm food shopping!!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> hey bud u ok? god knows what im doin up this early, was round me neighbours till 1am chatting!!


aye im not too bad, backs a bit sore this morning from my workout yesterday!! What you doing today?

morning Big D  and Ian you big fanny!


----------



## Dsahna

Im great 0161 hows you mate?

IAN MATE!!!!!!! :clap: nice to have you back bigman,how was it then?


----------



## Dsahna

Morning rob mate:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> yeah we got the sun here today! just waking up then i need to go damm food shopping!!


been up since about 6....always wake early, but just got back into bed with laptop....not got many plans for today...lazy day I think


----------



## 0161

hey guys, less of the 0161 lol

ya can call me carl if u want .......


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Im great 0161 hows you mate?
> 
> IAN MATE!!!!!!! :clap: nice to have you back bigman,how was it then?


who new Bournemouth had a monsoon season....apart from the rain we had quite a good time....****in expensive though...need to sell my body now to make some cash


----------



## robisco11

hey guys, less of the Rob

you can call me God


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> hey guys, less of the 0161 lol
> 
> ya can call me carl if u want .......


Good! no offence but 0161 is sh!t mate,nearly as bad as mine ffs


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> aye im not too bad, backs a bit sore this morning from my workout yesterday!! What you doing today?
> 
> morning Big D  and Ian you big fanny!


Morning Rob.....who told u about my big fanny


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Im great 0161 hows you mate?


yeah im ok mate, gonna do bugger all today i think



robisco11 said:


> hey guys, less of the Rob
> 
> you can call me God


PMSL :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning Rob.....who told u about my big fanny


I just presumed mate


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> who new Bournemouth had a monsoon season....apart from the rain we had quite a good time....****in expensive though...need to sell my body now to make some cash


Dont give up your day job ian


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Dont give up your day job ian


LOL...everyones a comedian.....so what have I missed whilst I was away.....did u all go into a sort of mourning period out of misery at my abscence


----------



## robisco11

that is his day job!!!


----------



## IanStu

oh my fvckin God Dan...I've just seen your rep score...what the fvck u been doing to catch up with me so fast...its frightening


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> oh my fvckin God Dan...I've just seen your rep score...what the fvck u been doing to catch up with me so fast...its frightening


PRETENDING TO BE GAY MATE!!!!! :thumb:

:wink: works a treat mate....ask dead


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> PRETENDING TO BE GAY MATE!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> :wink: works a treat mate....ask dead


 :lol: its worked a treat mate anyhow!!


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> :lol: its worked a treat mate anyhow!!


Worked abit too well mate,people are starting to ask questions about my sexuality:eek:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> PRETENDING TO BE GAY MATE!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> :wink: works a treat mate....ask dead


well bugger me.......I'm gonna have to get back into the groove...I cant have anyone overtaking me...there is such a thing as the natural order...

So here is the task for everyone for today REP IAN :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well bugger me.......I'm gonna have to get back into the groove...I cant have anyone overtaking me...there is such a thing as the natural order...
> 
> So here is the task for everyone for today REP IAN :thumb:


"Bugger me" see ian your finding your rhythm already mate:thumb:

And ive repped you already


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Worked abit too well mate,people are starting to ask questions about my sexuality:eek:


lol ive just seen ur journal mate ur a proper tease .... but it worked as you say!!!!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> "Bugger me" see ian your finding your rhythm already mate:thumb:
> 
> And ive repped you already


Ive been trying to rep you dan...its saying I gotta spread it around...which means u must be the last person I repped before I was sent away......but now I realize that when i do rep you it will catapult you into the lead......decisions decisions :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

any of you ****'s training today?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> any of you ****'s training today?


yeah mate legs and shoulders today, not till later on tho!! mmmmm deads ..... (i think they're my fave exercise )

gotta get me some food first - anyone got any ideas to make chicken and rice a bit more interestin?? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> any of you ****'s training today?


no I'm not...did stupid full body workouts at the hotel gym 3 days in a row so I looked pumped around the pool...now I'm fvckin knackered so givin it a few days off...what about u?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Ive been trying to rep you dan...its saying I gotta spread it around...which means u must be the last person I repped before I was sent away......but now I realize that when i do rep you it will catapult you into the lead......decisions decisions :confused1:


 :crying: please do


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> yeah mate legs and shoulders today, not till later on tho!! mmmmm deads ..... (i think they're my fave exercise )
> 
> gotta get me some food first - anyone got any ideas to make chicken and rice a bit more interestin?? :confused1:


Do you do deads on leg day then?



IanStu said:


> no I'm not...did stupid full body workouts at the hotel gym 3 days in a row so I looked pumped around the pool...now I'm fvckin knackered so givin it a few days off...what about u?


nice, did it work, you get any interesting looks from hot young females?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Do you do deads on leg day then?


5hit wot am i sayin sorry im doing back and shoulders :lol: its too early for me


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> 5hit wot am i sayin sorry im doing back and shoulders :lol: its too early for me


Thats more like it! I had back yesterday, it kills me i couldnt do back and shoulders!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> nice, did it work, you get any interesting looks from hot young females?


well I thought I looked pretty good while the pump lasted...and almost everyone stared at me as I was the only guy there with any sort of muscle at all.....to be honest though the youg girls seemed the least interested :confused1:

Older women and older men:scared: took the most interest...one guy who was there with his wife kept following me around...everytime I went into the sauna or steam room he came in....everytime i went for a shower he did too....he just stared at me while I was lying by the pool....I must say at first I was a bit flattered...but that wore off and in the end I just wanted to drown him...mind u his wife was a fvckin monster so I guess anything was preferable...


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Thats more like it! I had back yesterday, it kills me i couldnt do back and shoulders!


i dont do that much on shoulders since i did somethin to my intercostal muscles they still not right even now!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Big Men how are we all today?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> well I thought I looked pretty good while the pump lasted...and almost everyone stared at me as I was the only guy there with any sort of muscle at all.....to be honest though the youg girls seemed the least interested :confused1:
> 
> Older women and older men:scared: took the most interest...one guy who was there with his wife kept following me around...everytime I went into the sauna or steam room he came in....everytime i went for a shower he did too....he just stared at me while I was lying by the pool....I must say at first I was a bit flattered...but that wore off and in the end I just wanted to drown him...mind u his wife was a fvckin monster so I guess anything was preferable...


God these young girls....they just dont appreciate your god-like body....thier loss!!!! As for the man.....did you hit it :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :crying: please do


I will as soon as I can.....and Rob been trying to rep u...its not letting me do that either...but will asap


----------



## robisco11

Hey Charlie, not bad thanks! how are you?


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> well I thought I looked pretty good while the pump lasted...and almost everyone stared at me as I was the only guy there with any sort of muscle at all.....to be honest though the youg girls seemed the least interested :confused1:
> 
> Older women and older men:scared: took the most interest...one guy who was there with his wife kept following me around...everytime I went into the sauna or steam room he came in....everytime i went for a shower he did too....he just stared at me while I was lying by the pool....I must say at first I was a bit flattered...but that wore off and in the end I just wanted to drown him...mind u his wife was a fvckin monster so I guess anything was preferable...


looks like u attracted some swingers .....



CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Big Men how are we all today?


morning c how are u today


----------



## CharlieC25

Not bad - proper fatigued today but I couldn't get off to sleep till gone midnight then was up at 5:45 on the bike grrr! Anything interesting happening for you all this weekend?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i dont do that much on shoulders since i did somethin to my intercostal muscles they still not right even now!


ouch! luckily iv been lucky with injuries upto now...fingers crossed! Only had a bust brain, not too bad :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> God these young girls....they just dont appreciate your god-like body....thier loss!!!! As for the man.....did you hit it :whistling:


you got that right buddy...whats wrong with girls these days......and no I didnt hit it with the guy....firstly he was skinny with a big belly....secondly he was about 60...and thirdly he was a man...apart from that I quite fancied him


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Not bad - proper fatigued today but I couldn't get off to sleep till gone midnight then was up at 5:45 on the bike grrr! Anything interesting happening for you all this weekend?


OOO early start for you!!! Nothing interesting happening here to be honest, not sure what im going to get upto yet!


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeap it's been like that for the past 4 weeks aswell - I WANT A LAY IN!!!!!


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off for a shower and then shopping ...later guys


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I will as soon as I can.....and Rob been trying to rep u...its not letting me do that either...but will asap


Thanks bud:thumb:you know its the way forward mate:lol:

Morning charliehows you mate:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Tireeeeeeed dude - 1 week till comp time, wish it was this weekend! Although I dont coz I'm still not quite in shape hehe hows you?


----------



## Dsahna

Recovering from the amber nectar charlie:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Oooooh Good work - I'm looking forward to having a drink again (although I don't really drink to be fair!), right I'm off to wrap the mother in laws birthday prezzie - will be floating in and out so don't worry I won't be gone for long... just in case you all miss me


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Recovering from the amber nectar charlie:thumb:


u out on the town bud? good night tho?

not sure i miss drinkin i gave it up wen i started trainin!


----------



## robisco11

off to gym guys, laters!!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> off to gym guys, laters!!


see ya mate have a good 1


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> u out on the town bud? good night tho?
> 
> not sure i miss drinkin i gave it up wen i started trainin!


Naa just a quiet few mate i hardly ever drink mate,used to drink every nighttraining comes first.


----------



## Dsahna

Later rob


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Naa just a quiet few mate i hardly ever drink mate,used to drink every nighttraining comes first.


yeah i was at me neighbours last night to one they were like have a beer have a beer. i gave in had 1 bud and felt rough this morning!!!!

wot u weighin in at now mate if u dont mind me askin? wot u aiming for? (am gonna read ur journal but at 69 pages it will take me a while!)


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> yeah i was at me neighbours last night to one they were like have a beer have a beer. i gave in had 1 bud and felt rough this morning!!!!
> 
> wot u weighin in at now mate how tall r u if u dont mind me askin? wot u aiming for? (am gonna read ur journal but at 69 pages it will take me a while!)


Thanks for reading carl

The gay talk makes up 60 of those pages though:lol:

Im 5ft 9 or 10 and 245 lbs mate,im aiming for as massive as possible:thumb:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Thanks for reading carl
> 
> The gay talk makes up 60 of those pages though:lol:
> 
> Im 5ft 9 or 10 and 245 lbs mate,im aiming for as massive as possible:thumb:


lol u thinkin of entering any comps or anythin in future?


----------



## Dsahna

0161 said:


> lol u thinkin of entering any comps or anythin in future?


Id like to matewhen i think im good enough


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Id like to matewhen i think im good enough


wont be long mate your good size now!

im looking to competing one day but may be some time before i step on stage:thumbup1:

good morning all


----------



## 0161

ryoken said:


> wont be long mate your good size now!
> 
> im looking to competing one day but may be some time before i step on stage:thumbup1:
> 
> good morning all


morning mate! hope the sun is out there for you like it is here


----------



## ryoken

0161 said:


> morning mate! hope the sun is out there for you like it is here


morning, yep the sun is shining in sunny southampton lol, but im stuck in again with the 3 devils (my 3 kids) as the missis has gone to the hospital to see her dad again!

never mind though at least the days nice:thumb:


----------



## Howe

Morning all.


----------



## 0161

ryoken said:


> morning, yep the sun is shining in sunny southampton lol, but im stuck in again with the 3 devils (my 3 kids) as the missis has gone to the hospital to see her dad again!
> 
> never mind though at least the days nice:thumb:


lol anythin planned with the kids or just stayin in?


----------



## 0161

Howe said:


> Morning all.


hey howe hows it going?


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks ryo and good morning mate

Morning howzer


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> Morning all.


morning mate how you?



0161 said:


> lol anythin planned with the kids or just stayin in?


well i will take them out a bit later to ride their bikes in the forest but thats about it as im skint lol


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Thanks ryo and good morning mate
> 
> Morning howzer


Morning Dsahna. You ok mate?



ryoken said:


> morning mate how you?


Morning. I'm good. You?


----------



## ryoken

Howe said:


> Morning Dsahna. You ok mate?
> 
> Morning. I'm good. You?


Im good cheers mate,desparate to get down the gym tommorrow but still good


----------



## Howe

ryoken said:


> Im good cheers mate,desparate to get down the gym tommorrow but still good


Sweet


----------



## 0161

right im off to wake myself up

catch u guys later


----------



## Dsahna

Im well howzeryourself?


----------



## ryoken

0161 said:


> right im off to wake myself up
> 
> catch u guys later


cya later mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Later carl


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Im well howzeryourself?


I'm good thanks mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Morning


----------



## Bettyboo

Well just got back from swimming with the kids gonna go for a run later whilst they at a party so thats ,me cardio done for today yay. Gym shuts at 4 today so dunno if I can make it back there and back in time, oh well i did lots this week haha


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Well just got back from swimming with the kids gonna go for a run later whilst they at a party so thats ,me cardio done for today yay. Gym shuts at 4 today so dunno if I can make it back there and back in time, oh well i did lots this week haha


We all get lazy tara,especially when its glorious outside:thumb:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon howz


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Afternoon howz


You upto much mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Howe said:


> You upto much mate?


Shhh ians kicking about mate


----------



## IanStu

Someone called


----------



## Dsahna

Hi buddy we were just saying how much weve all missed you mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hi buddy we were just saying how much weve all missed you mate


yeah right....well may as well fill you in with my exiting day....been out to lunch...stuffed my face with pasta and beer....come home feeling all mellow and a little sozzled....noticed that my belly has decided it needs to grow...amazing how fast my abbs retreat when i take my eye off the ball for a few days...oh well next week back on proper diet...you lot been up to anything...don't know why I'm asking cause I know the answers no...i'm just naturaly polite!


----------



## ryoken

hi all im back again lol, thinking of going down the gym when my missis gets back now i have a question for Dsahna!

im going to train back but im doing the training you were doing (one exerscise 8 sets) now im stuck between doing 8 sets of bb rows or 8 sets of weighted overhand pull ups??

wich one do you rekon as whatever one i do this week i will swap the next week etc:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Im starting a new routine tomorrow mate

Details in my journal:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hi all im back again lol, thinking of going down the gym when my missis gets back now i have a question for Dsahna!
> 
> im going to train back but im doing the training you were doing (one exerscise 8 sets) now im stuck between doing 8 sets of bb rows or 8 sets of weighted overhand pull ups??
> 
> wich one do you rekon as whatever one i do this week i will swap the next week etc:thumbup1:


thats like a proper training question...I've never heard of such a thing....dont they have forums like bodybuilding.com for that sort of thing...this is a local thread for local people...we'll have no trouble here.


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Im starting a new routine tomorrow mate
> 
> Details in my journal:whistling:


i will go have a look! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> hi all im back again lol, thinking of going down the gym when my missis gets back now i have a question for Dsahna!
> 
> im going to train back but im doing the training you were doing (one exerscise 8 sets) now im stuck between doing 8 sets of bb rows or 8 sets of weighted overhand pull ups??
> 
> wich one do you rekon as whatever one i do this week i will swap the next week etc:thumbup1:


Id go for the rows ryo,thats all ive done for years


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> thats like a proper training question...I've never heard of such a thing....dont they have forums like bodybuilding.com for that sort of thing...this is a local thread for local people...we'll have no trouble here.


 it sounded like a proper training question and it would be if i trained proper and seriously but tbh i just like the fact if im doing 8sets of pull ups i can see all the woman jogging away on the treadmills ass'es bouncing,sweat dripping,bossoms wobbling, deep gasping for breath -- i think you get the idea:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Id go for the rows ryo,thats all ive done for years


will do then mate, i will throw the perving out the window for now lmao


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> will do then mate, i will throw the perving out the window for now lmao


 :wink: perving will hold you back mate:lol:


----------



## ryoken

jeese Dsahna i just went to see what your new training was gonna be but ended up scrolling through 3 pages of homosexual inuendos instead:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> it sounded like a proper training question and it would be if i trained proper and seriously but tbh i just like the fact if im doing 8sets of pull ups i can see all the woman jogging away on the treadmills ass'es bouncing,sweat dripping,bossoms wobbling, deep gasping for breath -- i think you get the idea:lol:


yeah I get the picture...we have a machine that is popular with the ladies...its like 2 narrow treadmills...one for each foot, and as the belt goes round each section lifts up and down...it has the effect of bouncing there lovely lady lumps all over the place....some days I cant take my eyes off em...its mesmorising


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> jeese Dsahna i just went to see what your new training was gonna be but ended up scrolling through 3 pages of homosexual inuendos instead:lol: :lol:


its the way he likes it....he has his harem of ladyboys :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

alre guys

just out n about driving round wilmslow and bumped into the united squad, got a fair few pics  absolute dwarfes, the lot of them!!!


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> its the way he likes it....he has his harem of ladyboys :thumb:


Who you calling a ladyboy? :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening ladies hehee


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Who you calling a ladyboy? :tongue:


sorry shouldnt have added the boy bit :bounce:



Bettyboo said:


> Evening ladies hehee


Evening Bets


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> alre guys
> 
> just out n about driving round wilmslow and bumped into the united squad, got a fair few pics  absolute dwarfes, the lot of them!!!


where are these pics then...I see nothing to back up your story


----------



## Bettyboo

Whats everyone been up to?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Sitting on my ar5e all day bored off my tits, infact now that I have just finished PCT and haven't trained or eaten properly for more than a month I'm getting tits:lol:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sitting on my ar5e all day bored off my tits, infact now that I have just finished PCT and haven't trained or eaten properly for more than a month *I'm getting tits* :lol:


How many?


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sitting on my ar5e all day bored off my tits, infact now that I have just finished PCT and haven't trained or eaten properly for more than a month I'm getting tits:lol:


Lol they cant be bigger than mine or are they lol I think you should post a pic lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Whooohoo spoke to my new sister on the phone, going to lunch with her tomorrow, she sounds really nice and Im looking forward to meeting her!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Whooohoo spoke to my new sister on the phone, going to lunch with her tomorrow, she sounds really nice and Im looking forward to meeting her!


Which website did you order her from? was it from that link I sent you


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> where are these pics then...I see nothing to back up your story


nerd, il bang some up in a bit!!!


----------



## robisco11

Here's one just for you Ian


----------



## M_at

And they are? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning folks


----------



## M_at

Morning Betty. How's things?


----------



## Bettyboo

God thanks mat, deciding what to wear to go to lunch with my sister hmm...


----------



## ryoken

morning guys and girls (ryoken yawns) im knackerd but awake well sort of lol, hows everyone this morning


----------



## Brawlerboy

I've just become a Bronze Member. Is that good?


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> And they are? :lol: :lol: :lol:


you are suely joking?


----------



## ryoken

Brawlerboy said:


> I've just become a Bronze Member. Is that good?


hi mate welcome to the umm i would say bronze thread but everyone is welcome so i think it should be called the general chat thread:lol: :lol:

not sure if its a good thing or not lol but you can send pm's and stuff now so cant be bad:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Here's one just for you Ian


a feeble looking bunch...hope you told em to join a gym...how come you came across them like that, what were they doing?


----------



## IanStu

oh forgot to say....morning losers


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> oh forgot to say....morning losers


i feel like a loser this morning, i have lost out on 3 hours sleep, lost 20quid somewhere yesterday, and lost 5lbs in the past 2 weeks:cursing:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> i feel like a loser this morning, i have lost out on 3 hours sleep, lost 20quid somewhere yesterday, and *lost 5lbs* in the past 2 weeks:cursing:


so i'm guessing you're not trying to lose weight then or that would be a good thing....why the loss of sleep, too much sex?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> so i'm guessing you're not trying to lose weight then or that would be a good thing....why the loss of sleep, too much sex?


well i wasnt trying to lose any more weight but its gone and my belly still looks the same so not sure where i lost it:confused1:

i wish the lack of sleep was to much sex i wouldnt feel so miserable then but its due to my daughter deciding she saw a monster in her room every 5 mins for 3 hours solid:lol:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> a feeble looking bunch...hope you told em to join a gym...how come you came across them like that, what were they doing?


I was going round a roundabout and saw them both randomly sitting on a grass verge, so turned around and went over. They were waiting for the coach to the airport to go to London for the match today. A few more came out of nowhere after about 5 minutes, all of em are feeble looking!! Obviously i make them look smaller being the manly hunk i am


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i wasnt trying to lose any more weight but its gone and my belly still looks the same so not sure where i lost it:confused1:
> 
> i wish the lack of sleep was to much sex i wouldnt feel so miserable then but its due to my daughter deciding she saw a monster in her room every 5 mins for 3 hours solid:lol:


Oh dear monsters in the room....I'm scared of the dark even now...its never left me.....luckily my missis is much more practical so she protects me :confused1:



robisco11 said:


> I was going round a roundabout and saw them both randomly sitting on a grass verge, so turned around and went over. They were waiting for the coach to the airport to go to London for the match today. A few more came out of nowhere after about 5 minutes, all of em are feeble looking!! Obviously i make them look smaller *being the manly hunk i am*


Oh dear....you been on the wine gums again...*Delusional*


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Oh dear monsters in the room....I'm scared of the dark even now...its never left me.....luckily my missis is much more practical so she protects me :confused1:
> 
> Oh dear....you been on the wine gums again...*Delusional*


 :ban:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Oh dear monsters in the room....I'm scared of the dark even now...its never left me.....luckily my missis is much more practical so she protects me :confused1:
> 
> Oh dear....you been on the wine gums again...*Delusional*


see thats a bit like the problem i have but the oposite way round i have to make sure the lights off as the monster (my missis) i share the bed with dont look to bad in the dark but come morning time and whoa im out of there before she knaws off a limb or sumin:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Only joking babes i love you really lmao)


----------



## IanStu

Oh my god, I've just had the most awful terrible news....brace yourselves for this.....I've got to go to lunch at the mother-in-laws.....my wife only just told me as she new I would start screaming and crying....so thats it for me...hours of verbal abuse and overcooked food...RIP Ian


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Oh my god, I've just had the most awful terrible news....brace yourselves for this.....I've got to go to lunch at the mother-in-laws.....my wife only just told me as she new I would start screaming and crying....so thats it for me...hours of verbal abuse and overcooked food...RIP Ian


man i feel for you, my mother in law is a right battle axe and an alcoholic, and once shes drunk obcenities fly out of her italian mouth like you wouldnt believe man she hates me and tbh im not that fond of her:lol: :lol:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.


----------



## bowen86

yo yo yo


----------



## M_at

Ey up lads.


----------



## Bettyboo

MOrning Folks, god its quite quiet on here


----------



## Dsahna

Morning betshow you doing mate!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah I'm good thanks, met me sis yesterday went very well we went to lunch and then went shopping lol Turns out I have a uncle who is a millionaire , who lives in the USA and been asked to go out there next year. how was your weekend


----------



## Dsahna

Thats great tara:thumb: knew you were worrying too much mate

Just been chilling,ie being very boring:laugh:

Morning luke mate


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Everyone! How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning gainer! Off to the gym in a minute going to do legs today gonna have to b careful cause of me knee though so doubt I will get any PB's today.


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Everyone! How was everyones weekend?


Morning charlie, good weekend thanks how was yours?

I gotta knuckle down and start my diet this week.


----------



## CharlieC25

Bettyboo said:


> Morning charlie, good weekend thanks how was yours?
> 
> I gotta knuckle down and start my diet this week.


Hi ya T, weekend was good thanks, got my final weeks diet from Paul, its pretty gruelling! Ready for the final push this week!

Did you have a chat with him?


----------



## Dsahna

Morning charlie


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Dsahna How are ya? Hangover gone yet


----------



## CharlieC25

Its this Sunday coming dude!


----------



## Bettyboo

Not had a chance yet, had a manic weekend but it was good. I cant really afford to pay to get a diet tbh, im on me **** broke at the moment.


----------



## CharlieC25

What's your protein, carbs and fats like Bets? The guys on here know loads so lots of free advice - maybe post your diet and get some feedback before you get cracking?

Yo G - crappy weekend is no good... what do you do for a living? rows with the other half should ALWAYS lead to great make up time  which makes arguing alittle less annoying! Will check out your journal now dude..


----------



## robisco11

Morning everyone, hows it going?


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Robster - all is well how are you?


----------



## Dsahna

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Dsahna How are ya? Hangover gone yet


3 black coffees later(2 heaped spoons) its just about away:laugh: are you okay


----------



## Dsahna

Hello rob


----------



## Dsahna

Gainer said:


> 3!? damn mate bet ure buzzin! :lol:


Im awake luke:bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha thank God for coffee hey dude!

I'm pretty sure you will make up by tmr matey, anniversary is a good reason to bury the hatchet 

I did a headstand with my cousins at the weekend (tryin to be cool cousin Carly) and man alive it hurt my head!! Any tips?


----------



## Dsahna

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha thank God for coffee hey dude!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you will make up by tmr matey, anniversary is a good reason to bury the hatchet
> 
> I did a headstand with my cousins at the weekend (tryin to be cool cousin Carly) and man alive it hurt my head!! Any tips?


Anadin extra:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Hey Charlie, yeh im great thanks, how about you?

Alrite Dsahna all good?


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> Hey Charlie, yeh im great thanks, how about you?
> 
> Alrite Dsahna all good?


Dandy mate my hearts going like the clappers though mate:eek:


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah all good thanks Rob, considering the diet this week! Anything planned?


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Dandy mate my hearts going like the clappers though mate:eek:


 :thumb:



CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah all good thanks Rob, considering the diet this week! Anything planned?


good stuff, not much planned today! Training and the dentist, its all go go go in my world  :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Morning losers....hope you are all managing to cope with your dreary sad lives today....but if not, don't despair for I am here to brighten your dull day :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Morning losers....hope you are all managing to cope with your dreary sad lives today....but if not, don't despair for I am here to brighten your dull day :thumb:


first class fanny! :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> first class fanny! :whistling:


Well I'll admit to the First Class bit....not sure about the fanny....but I'm sure its some sort of compliment...bound to be


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> Morning losers....hope you are all managing to cope with your dreary sad lives today....but if not, don't despair for I am here to brighten your dull day :thumb:


How? How exactly are you going to brighten my day?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all!


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> How? How exactly are you going to brighten my day?


well you're a tough nut to crack...some people are beyond redemption...I fear you may be lost and are doomed to spend your life in a state of constant missery...but I wont give up on you as I'm too nice for my own good....so chin up Mat I'll prize a smile from you yet


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning all!


Morning Dave.....see you're still lost in your dark avi...


----------



## D_MMA

Yup - Im still lost! I rarely have the time to take pics of myself!


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Yup - Im still lost! I rarely have the time to take pics of myself!


realy....its more or less all I do...


----------



## M_at

Practice makes perfect eh Ian?


----------



## robisco11

pics in journal guys....


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Practice makes perfect eh Ian?


Correct...I work on the principal that is I take enough pics at least one of em is gonna be OK...something I see that you have yet to learn....just choosing any old rubish pic will get you nowhere....learn from the master


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> pics in journal guys....


Ok going to look now...I'll try and be kind :whistling:


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> Correct...I work on the principal that is I take enough pics at least one of em is gonna be OK...something I see that you have yet to learn....just choosing any old rubish pic will get you nowhere....learn from the master


I shall tell my good friend that you do not like the picture she took. Then she shall cry and it will be your fault.


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Ok going to look now...I'll try and be kind :whistling:


no dont be kind!!!! I dont need you to be kind, i'd much rather you rip me apart lol


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> no dont be kind!!!! I dont need you to be kind, i'd much rather you rip me apart lol


Your body fat is too low, you strength is too high.

That sorta thing? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> I shall tell my good friend that you do not like the picture she took. Then she shall cry and it will be your fault.


Oh bugger...I dont like making people cry, even though I seem to manage to do it 24/7...I take it all back you look quite beautiful in your pic :rolleye:



robisco11 said:


> no dont be kind!!!! I dont need you to be kind, i'd much rather you rip me apart lol


I only know how to be kind, its a burden I have to bear :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

whys the ultimate UK-M thread dead!!?


----------



## ryoken

afternoon people!


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> whys the ultimate UK-M thread dead!!?


Jems away climbing Everest or something...without her it seems to lose momentum...I do my best but I'm just not pretty enough



ryoken said:


> afternoon people!


Afternoon gremlin


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Jems away climbing Everest or something...without her it seems to lose momentum...I do my best but I'm just not pretty enough
> 
> Afternoon gremlin


hi mate hows you??

Im just trying my cnp pro mass i bought in bulk from ebay seems ok, little bloaty but tastes good:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hi mate hows you??
> 
> Im just trying my cnp pro mass i bought in bulk from ebay seems ok, little bloaty but tastes good:thumb:


never tried that...quite expensive isnt it...what flavour you gone for?

Why aint you at work?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> never tried that...quite expensive isnt it...what flavour you gone for?
> 
> Why aint you at work?


i got it for 130 quid for 4x 4.5 kg so wasnt too bad tbh, got it in strawberry as chocolate gaks me out too much lol

i have done all my training as most the other guys that went for coach driver dont have a liscence but i do so im now on a fully paid break untill the 3rd of october:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Woot - Journal whore alert.

Just back from the gym and a great deadlift session.

Really happy


----------



## Howe

Evening All.


----------



## M_at

ici


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone still around.


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning charlie


----------



## robisco11

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrning!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Bets and Rob How are ya today? This forum is proper quiet at the moment!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Bets and Rob How are ya today? This forum is proper quiet at the moment!


Hey im not bad thank you! How about you? the diet going good?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I'm OK, feeling it abit if I'm honest, diet is going well although think the fish is taking a while for my stomach to get used too hehe you training today?


----------



## IanStu

Morning Charles, Betts and Rob.....hope you are all feeling well and looking beautiful...its unlikely I know, especialy the second bit....anyone got any interesting plans today, again unlikely but I have to ask as I'm polite...


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I'm OK, feeling it abit if I'm honest, diet is going well although think the fish is taking a while for my stomach to get used too hehe you training today?


I can imagine its hard now, stick at it, not long left now!! 

Im training later on yeh, about 2-30! What you training today?


----------



## robisco11

im beautiful Ian, thanks for asking.


----------



## CharlieC25

On form again this morning Ian  what are you up to today? not that I care but again its polite to ask 

5 days to go till comp time Robster - just wanna get it done now! Training back and calves today - what about you? Did chest and bis last night was pretty hard work since I'm abit fatigued


----------



## Bettyboo

Im training back and legs today charlie didnt go gym yesterday as kids went out with friends and i had to do a party tea thing oh the joys, was moslty cooking party food yesterday !


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> On form again this morning Ian  what are you up to today? not that I care but again its polite to ask
> 
> 5 days to go till comp time Robster - just wanna get it done now! Training back and calves today - what about you? Did chest and bis last night was pretty hard work since I'm abit fatigued


haha shes playing you at your own game Ian :tongue:

im doing arms and calves today, boringggggggggg!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning everyone else x


----------



## IanStu

CharlieC25 said:


> On form again this morning Ian  what are you up to today? not that I care but again its polite to ask


Errrr excuse me leave the nasty remarks to me...you're to pretty it dont suit you



robisco11 said:


> haha shes playing you at your own game Ian :tongue:


I know....damm....I'll have to come up with something new :confused1:


----------



## CharlieC25

We're all on the calves today then! ROCK ON!

Oooh I love party food!! What did you cook?


----------



## CharlieC25

IanStu said:


> Errrr excuse me leave the nasty remarks to me...*you're to pretty* it dont suit you
> 
> I know....damm....I'll have to come up with something new :confused1:


Awe I do believe there was a compliment in there dude! Whats that about? Come on MAN up or are you afraid a girl might beat you at your own game MU HAHAHAHA


----------



## IanStu

actualy its legs for me aswell...if anyones interested!


----------



## IanStu

CharlieC25 said:


> Awe I do believe there was a compliment in there dude! Whats that about? Come on MAN up or are you afraid a girl might beat you at your own game MU HAHAHAHA


well its a bit worrying...especialy as in your avi you apear to be a siamese twin...so realy its 2 against 1 which aint fair


----------



## CharlieC25

HAHA! The lady on the left is not my twin she is best mate so really it is SUPERGIRL v GRUMPYBOY


----------



## D_MMA

mornin bronzererers...

quiet in here again today?!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Dave  I know, everyone seems preoccupied of late..


----------



## robisco11

im back!!!!!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im back!!!!!!


Yawnnnnn :yawn:


----------



## robisco11

gay


----------



## CharlieC25

LOL that tickled me Ian.. sorry Rob - could come back though.. not


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> LOL that tickled me Ian.. sorry Rob - could come back though.. not


 :ban:


----------



## CharlieC25

Uh oh - have I upset you again? Would you like some cake to make it all go away? :lol:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Uh oh - have I upset you again? Would you like some cake to make it all go away? :lol:


I shall not stoop to your level....


----------



## D_MMA

Cake... not cheat meal time yet lol!

charlie u naughty girl. cake is for sunday night!!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> I shall not stoop to your level....


you wouldnt have to stoop...you're only 5'9" aint ya?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> you wouldnt have to stoop...you're only 5'9" aint ya?


thanks for that Ian....


----------



## Bettyboo

little pizzas, sausage rolls ... chicken nuggets spicey and chinese style things on a stick garlic bread.... ickle springs rolls errm lots of naughty stuff lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Took the words right out of my mouth Ian!! Well played 

Not cake for me Dave! Cake for Rob - he has a fetish for chocolate cake and likes to sit in corners and eat it...


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth Ian!! Well played
> 
> Not cake for me Dave! Cake for Rob - he has a fetish for chocolate cake and likes to sit in corners and eat it...


haha would you like to elaborate on my sitting in corners....


----------



## CharlieC25

Bettyboo said:


> little pizzas, sausage rolls ... chicken nuggets spicey and chinese style things on a stick garlic bread.... ickle springs rolls errm lots of naughty stuff lol


mmmm mmmm sounds bloody delicious! Did you have cake and jelly and ice cream for dessert??

God I'm hungry!


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> haha would you like to elaborate on my sitting in corners....


Would you...?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Would you...?


i dont think thats a good idea


----------



## CharlieC25

HAHA Don't be ashamed dude, we're hear to support you - think of it as the CCE Anonymous (Chocolote Cake Eating  )


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> HAHA Don't be ashamed dude, we're hear to support you - think of it as the CCE Anonymous (Chocolote Cake Eating  )


i was talking about my lurking in corners


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh I see well thats not a problem matey, it's the lurking around bus stops thats a problem...


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i was talking about my lurking in corners


yes its true I'm afraid he's known for it....and for touching himself inapropriately whilst there....we're hoping its just a phase


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> yes its true I'm afraid he's known for it....and for touching himself inapropriately whilst there....we're hoping its just a phase


they've been saying that since i was 12..... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> they've been saying that since i was 12..... :whistling:


ffs...you tellin me you've been at it for a whole year...tut...tut

anyway I'm off to gym for legs...my least fave day...oh well gotta be done...later losers


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> mmmm mmmm sounds bloody delicious! Did you have cake and jelly and ice cream for dessert??
> 
> God I'm hungry!


I brought a huge chocolate cake, made some popcorn and brought short bread and some fancy cake things lol

I was good i had srambled egg for my dinner, watched them scoff the lot and was then naughty cause i had a piece of chocolate cake lol

Right me is off to the gym now to pay the price im gonna do 20 minutes of cardio to get rid of the cake lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Bettyboo said:


> I brought a huge chocolate cake, made some popcorn and brought short bread and some fancy cake things lol
> 
> I was good i had srambled egg for my dinner, watched them scoff the lot and was then naughty cause i had a piece of chocolate cake lol
> 
> Right me is off to the gym now to pay the price im gonna do 20 minutes of cardio to get rid of the cake lol


OMG Betty serious salivation going on here!! Sounds fab!!

I can't wait for my chocolate fudge brownie ice cream on sunday mmmm mmmm


----------



## robisco11

right you ****'s i think its time i went and slapped myself, kicked myself, shouted 'yehhh buddyyyyy' into the mirror and got ready for the gym


----------



## M_at

Right now that Ian's gone I can come back 

Gawd I'm bored.


----------



## D_MMA

god this afternoon is draggin compared to the speed this morning flew by at!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

yep only just got my bronze status!


----------



## M_at

Don't worry - you'll be Silver soon.


----------



## big_jim_87

iv not read all of thred (lol 4 clear reasons) how dose it work? silver gold etc?


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Right now that Ian's gone I can come back


Oh you're out of luck, I'm back, so you better scurry back to which ever dark recesses you normaly lurk in :tongue:

Well I know you're all waiting for my workout report, so here it is:

Did legs...knees felt like they were crumbling when I was squating...everything else went OK...actualy think my calves are looking a bit bigger (may be wishful thinking)...did a few pull ups and dips to pump my arms up as I cant stand looking in the mirror without a pump...so there ya go report over...you can relax now :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Ian im pleased to see you back juggling the steel mate!!!!

Hope your other half is still on garden duty though

Ps JOURNAAAAAAALLL:cursing:

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ian im pleased to see you back juggling the steel mate!!!!
> 
> Hope your other half is still on garden duty though
> 
> Ps JOURNAAAAAAALLL:cursing:
> 
> :lol:


garden looks like a jungle mate...havent done a thing to it since my heroic accident....

I am seriously thinking about the journal...I realy am....just wait..patience is a virtue!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> garden looks like a jungle mate...havent done a thing to it since my heroic accident....
> 
> I am seriously thinking about the journal...I realy am....just wait..patience is a virtue!


Okay ill not pester you ....for a while

Tip some industrial killer on the garden ian,end of jungle,err and everything else:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Tip some industrial killer on the garden ian,end of jungle,err and everything else:lol:


Useful advice...you're like a muscular Alan Titmarsh :lol:


----------



## robisco11

evening peasants!!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> evening peasants!!!


Evening Rob...you been to gym yet (I'm replying to you even though I am clearly not a peasant)


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Useful advice...you're like a muscular Alan Titmarsh :lol:


WHAT!  not t!tsmash ha ha

Hello rob mate:thumb: you ok bud


----------



## robisco11

I have been gym yeh! how about you?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> I have been gym yeh! how about you?


I did a whole report of my gym experience in my journal (Bronze Thread) a few posts back...god I cant believe you aint hangin on my every word


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> WHAT!  not t!tsmash ha ha
> 
> Hello rob mate:thumb: you ok bud


thinkin about it maybe more like a less muscular Charlie Dimock :lol: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

get a proper journal up you big gay!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> get a proper journal up you big gay!


Dan already has one mate...you should check it out :thumb:


----------



## Dezsx

Hello there fellow bronzers!

I just got bronze so thought I would make it worth while and post in here


----------



## IanStu

Dezsx said:


> Hello there fellow bronzers!
> 
> I just got bronze so thought I would make it worth while and post in here


Hi Dez.....welcome to Bronze...all you need now is a proper avi and your ready to roll...


----------



## Dezsx

Cheers mate, I can't decide what to have for my avi, might have to give the net a good looking over tonight and find a good en


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Dan already has one mate...you should check it out :thumb:


 :blush: he called me big:wink:


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> thinkin about it maybe more like a less muscular Charlie Dimock :lol: :bounce:


hahaha

Welcome dez. ye you need an avi like ian's! all black n white n serious looking!


----------



## IanStu

Dezsx said:


> Cheers mate, I can't decide what to have for my avi, might have to give the net a good looking over tonight and find a good en


dont bother looking all over the net...just look in the mirror and take a pic...


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> hahaha
> 
> Welcome dez. ye you need an avi like ian's! all black n white n serious looking!


or maybe like Daves.....all black


----------



## M_at

Dsahna said:


> :blush: he called me big:wink:


I call you big all the time and you never blush. I'm beginning to think your love for me is just word, hollow words. :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> or maybe like Daves.....all black


Or like Dsahna's - BIG!


----------



## D_MMA

here we go...we lose the female presence for a few days and it all goes gay again...


----------



## Spriggen

I heard gay?


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> here we go...we lose the female presence for a few days and it all goes gay again...


yeah I know...when is Jem coming back ffs


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> I heard gay?


LOL...you heard right....infact you're unlikely to hear anything else in here


----------



## robisco11

i like it gay...


----------



## D_MMA

ian, lets run for the hills (in a non gay manly warrior way) and escape the gay'ers

spriggen's crawl from under his bender rock to rape us alllllll!


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> i like ian gay...


So I heard.


----------



## D_MMA

i see gay people!!!!!


----------



## Dezsx

Lol I will get one sorted when I get a chance, might just nick one from my facebook cos its easier ha ha


----------



## Spriggen

DaveI said:


> i see gay people!!!!!


AHAHAHAA!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: REPS!


----------



## Dezsx

LMAO Dave that is mint


----------



## Dsahna

M_at said:


> Or like Dsahna's - BIG!


Bendover mate:wink:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> i see gay people!!!!!


pmsl...reps Dave


----------



## IanStu

right at last I can go home....fvck me its been a long day....see ya laters masterbaters

Edit: wanted to put [email protected] but couldnt work it into a rhyme


----------



## D_MMA

laters ian!


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

right now the true gays gone lets get back to man ****


----------



## M_at

What manly thing did you want to talk about?

Waxing, sunbeds, fake tan?


----------



## Dezsx

Not long till back now mate!!


----------



## D_MMA

waxing n sunbeds.. . yer. fit birds in my sunbed shop lol.

never used faketan tho. that can wait till may next year!


----------



## D_MMA

Dezsx said:


> Not long till back now mate!!


I kno cant wait!!!


----------



## Dezsx

I might get waxed for the laugh once I've stripped all this fat off, see whats really underneath there haha


----------



## D_MMA

youd needa ****in industrial waxer.... like a gorrilla mate


----------



## D_MMA

hometime

laters all

Dez see you at gym at 7!!


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Jem

Yo all just popping in to say goodbye - off tomorrow

Much love

Emma xxx


----------



## robisco11

i thought you'd gone!?

ohhhhhhhh you mean on holidaysssssss?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i thought you'd gone!?
> 
> ohhhhhhhh you mean on holidaysssssss?


tis the big one now - gonna miss me ???:laugh:


----------



## M_at

'course we will.


----------



## Jem

thanks Mat - keep the thread alive for me though hun - been reading back & loving your sterling efforts [if a bit gay - but hey - cant win 'em all eh lol?] and of course Ian [what a darling] ...I am sure charlie can keep up the female part for me in my absence I nominate her bronze queen [kick ass at that comp babe - I want pics]

xxxx


----------



## robisco11

fcuk that im bronze queen!!!!


----------



## Jem

nope x


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> fcuk that im bronze queen!!!!


No - I saw your picture with those two unknown footballers - you're pasty white.


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> nope x


Bye babe hope you live it up mate:thumb:

Have a good un


----------



## robisco11

haha i dislike you both


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all...... lol

anyone in ????


----------



## Rickski

alright Dave, morning all.


----------



## IanStu

Morning Dave and Rick...raining here...again


----------



## Rickski

Morning Ian dull and depressing here too.


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Rickski, Ian,

thought it was quiet in here but knew i could rely on you guys to get the ball rolling !

not too bad up here bt gloomy but not wet.


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Guys - abit more lively in here today


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Charlie. Just replied in your journal. dont worry bout the show you'll kill it!


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah cheers Dave - my journal needs more hits hahahaha Right I am off to prepare meal number 2 then going over to my nans to listen to her say how skinny I am and that I should eat more.... deary me... see you all tmr!


----------



## D_MMA

laters babe enjoy your day

yep nearly 10am - meal 3 time lol


----------



## D_MMA

mornin gainer

wish i could go gym in the mornins!!!


----------



## D_MMA

i work at 7:30 and my gym only opens at 11


----------



## D_MMA

z z z z z zz z zz zzz z z z z z z z


----------



## Dezsx

Afternoon Bronzers!!

Just munched my lunch, still hungry, this dieting game is hard work but its working so far so I'm sticking to it, sometimes though it seems to be more mind over matter when the hunger pains kick in and drinking water just doesn't cut it anymore lol


----------



## IanStu

Dezsx said:


> Afternoon Bronzers!!
> 
> Just munched my lunch, still hungry, this dieting game is hard work but its working so far so I'm sticking to it, sometimes though it seems to be more mind over matter when the hunger pains kick in and drinking water just doesn't cut it anymore lol


AVI ?


----------



## Dezsx

LOL work in progress mate, when I get home tonight I will sort one out for you


----------



## IanStu

Dezsx said:


> LOL work in progress mate, when I get home tonight I will sort one out for you


LOL...i'll be waiting...

right i'm off to gym....not much on wednesday...just a bit of gay cardio and abbs...back later


----------



## D_MMA

cut one from your journal dez...

god this aft is gunna drag again!!

Just opened an ebay account. gunna sell allsorts. new business quest of mine lol

well it will pass the day and make money for me anyway


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> LOL...i'll be waiting...
> 
> right i'm off to gym....not much on wednesday...just a bit of gay cardio and abbs...back later


gay


----------



## Dezsx

Just ordered some MyProtein Bedtime Extreme cos I've run out of USN Pure Protein IGF-1, anyone tried the MPBE? Has some good reviews on their site but you never know how many were written by employees haha!

Tried some cottage cheese last night to replace it but don't like it, so had a spoon full of peanut butter and isolate shake


----------



## Dezsx

DaveI said:


> cut one from your journal dez...
> 
> god this aft is gunna drag again!!
> 
> Just opened an ebay account. gunna sell allsorts. new business quest of mine lol
> 
> well it will pass the day and make money for me anyway


good shout, I'm on it!

ebay is good for cheap bits, almost all my car bits are bought and sold on ti


----------



## D_MMA

ahhh loads of car bits in my garage to sell why didnt i think of that

inc that bloody engine!


----------



## robisco11

evening geeeeeks!! how is everyone, just got my huge order from myprotein  buzzin my t!ts off now!!!


----------



## robisco11

p.s. I meant afternoooooon


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> gay


Yeah I know....a bloke at the gym who does loads of cardio and gets the p1ss took out of him by me, more or less relentlesy was there today and caught me on the treadmill...ffs he wouldnt drop the fvckin subject...followed me into locker room and went on and on about it...I only did 20 mins...thats once a week...I find people can be so unpleasnt some times...why cant they just be ridiculed and leave it at that..

Edit: forgot to say....afternoon pond life


----------



## M_at

Afternoon people and Ian.

Just back from the gym - there's plenty on my journal for Ian to be cruel about. I'll then neg rep him and he'll just get bitchier and bitchier until he turns into a woman. :lol:


----------



## M_at

Bloody rain - I open the patio doors to take the vacuum out to do the cars and it starts to bloody pour it down.


----------



## Dezw

Well the bronze days are over, just noticed I am now silver, yay!


----------



## M_at

It creeps up on us all


----------



## Dezw

Better get a speech prepared, try and stay a bit more sober than I did during my wedding speech though lol.


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Bloody rain - I open the patio doors to take the vacuum out to do the cars and it starts to bloody pour it down.


how many cars do you own?


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> how many cars do you own?


Two - a polo and a smart.


----------



## 0161

how do, anyone in here this morning


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Two - a polo and a smart.


nice....pocket sized cars for a pocket sized man :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> how do, anyone in here this morning


morning mate...hows u?


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> morning mate...hows u?


i'm not bad mate, cheers

just got to nip out now to put me car in to VW to have a fault looked at :confused1:

back in a bit mate


----------



## D_MMA

Guten Tag...

how we all doing today. nearly weekend


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> i'm not bad mate, cheers
> 
> just got to nip out now to put me car in to VW to have a fault looked at :confused1:
> 
> back in a bit mate


Ok buddy...later



DaveI said:


> Guten Tag...
> 
> how we all doing today. nearly weekend


Thursday morning mate....nearly weekend is what I'd call wishfull thinking


----------



## Rickski

Morning all just sipping me coffee before I smash these chicken legs i got here.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Morning all just sipping me coffee before I smash these chicken legs i got here.


Morning Rick....cluck cluck


----------



## Rickski

Hey Ian how's it going bro, hope all is well.


----------



## IanStu

Rickski said:


> Hey Ian how's it going bro, hope all is well.


not bad thanks mate....just at work as usual...looking very busy without actualy doing much....gym later...back and biceps...so looking forward to that..


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Gym bunnies How are we all today?


----------



## IanStu

morning charles....I'm fine...but its a bit quite in here...not long till your comp...how are the nerves holding up


----------



## CharlieC25

Maybe everyone is on holiday... either that or they don't like us 

Nerves are ok, prob won't get nervous until the morning of the comp, thats normally what happens with me - saw Paul last night and went through some posing and I've improved so thats a good thing, upp'd my supplements and the diet changes on saturday so now I'm just doing my best to drink as much water as poss - not easy for me! You been up to much?


----------



## IanStu

CharlieC25 said:


> Maybe everyone is on holiday... either that or they don't like us


That cant be true...I'm universaly loved...must be just you :thumb:

I'm just at work at the moment..yawn.....gym in an hour..cant wait :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello just got back from camping, was okish but its nice to be home and I can go to the gym whoohoo! managed a few pbs on Monday, will update my journal later gonna have a quick shower then head to the gym!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol how are you gainer just on way out, will take a peek at journal when I get back shouldn't be long. catch you all soonish when i come back with more pb's lol


----------



## Dezsx

Afternoon bronzers!

Eating cold chicken and rice, drinking ice cold water, in a cold office whilst already cold is not a good feeling, where the hell is the sun!?

We've only had two proper weeks of summer so far and they were in June


----------



## CharlieC25

IanStu said:


> That cant be true...I'm universaly loved...*must be just you * :thumb:
> 
> I'm just at work at the moment..yawn.....gym in an hour..cant wait :thumbup1:


I think you and I know this isn't true but if it makes you feel any better you can make believe :lol:

Hey Bets and Gman, how are you both? I'll hit your journal if you hit mine G hehe

How you getting on Dez?


----------



## Dezsx

Afternoon Gainer & Charlie

I'm doing good so far thanks, since I've started dieting and upping the cardio I've lost 17lbs in total, down to 223lbs now @ ~26% BF, aiming for 15% BF for now, then going to re-assess how I look and decide whether to carry on dieting or change over to lean gaining.

From reading a few previous posts it sounds as though your prepping for a comp? Good luck with that, hope you do well!


----------



## CharlieC25

Great work Dez, it's great when you can see results - gives you enough motivation to keep cracking on with it 

My competition is on Sunday - NPA trained figure so I'm pretty excited about that - fingers crossed!


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha Good man!


----------



## Dezsx

CharlieC25 said:


> Great work Dez, it's great when you can see results - gives you enough motivation to keep cracking on with it
> 
> My competition is on Sunday - NPA trained figure so I'm pretty excited about that - fingers crossed!


Yeah that's the main thing that has managed to keep me going, plus I am now starting to see the changes in the mirror which is always a good booster for morale and confidence.

Everyone feel free to check out the journal and add to it if you spot something I could improve/do differently 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/66802-journal-my-dieting.html


----------



## IanStu

Glad to see ya got an AVI Dez...you look almost human...good work


----------



## Dezsx

IanStu said:


> Glad to see ya got an AVI Daz...you look almost human...good work


Lol aye I'm abit of a cross breed at the moment


----------



## Dezsx

Gainer said:


> looks like a crop circle on your back dez! had a friend that used to make pattern with his chest and back hair! looks like your doing great though mate! keep up the good work!


Lol I never noticed that until now, don't know what's going on there, it will all be removed once I get to where I want to be :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

shoulders tonight!


----------



## D_MMA

And how are we all?

Dez - that link i sent u ysterday is the show charlie's doing. we on it?


----------



## Dezsx

DaveI said:


> shoulders tonight!


Yeah man, 7pm?

Did you go Muay Thai last night or not bother?


----------



## D_MMA

7pm Aye!

Na mate i had to run some money up to lancaster so didnt have time.


----------



## robisco11

morning you sub standard bronze and silver members!


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm on shoulders and tris tonight - looking forward to it actually...

The show I'm in starts at 2pm not sure what time I'm going to be on as the figure class is using 3rd or 4th down the list so maybe 3ish...

Afternoon Rob - you not had your manicure yet? is that why you're tetchy today


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm on shoulders and tris tonight - looking forward to it actually...
> 
> The show I'm in starts at 2pm not sure what time I'm going to be on as the figure class is using 3rd or 4th down the list so maybe 3ish...
> 
> Afternoon Rob - you not had your manicure yet? is that why you're tetchy today


lmao just on my way now Charlie!! I've got shoulders n tris as well! See ya later!


----------



## Magic Torch

**** me.....1308 pages.....this is the biggest thread on here......how the hell did it get this big?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe good work matey! I'll think of you when I'm kicking ass in the gym


----------



## IanStu

Magic Torch said:


> **** me.....1308 pages.....this is the biggest thread on here......how the hell did it get this big?


alot of people talking sh1te...more or less continualy...present company excepted :stuart:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ok so kinda like JW007 fictional SHIC thread then :lol:

Ok.....Hi my name is Jamie and I 28 years old, my hobbies are playing with myself and eating although I wash my hands first....hows that? You think I'll fit in to this community within a community?


----------



## IanStu

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so kinda like JW007 fictional SHIC thread then :lol:
> 
> Ok.....Hi my name is Jamie and I 28 years old, my hobbies are playing with myself and eating although I wash my hands first....hows that? You think I'll fit in to this community within a community?


think you'll fit right in...you got all the [email protected] being the most important one...we're not too fussed about eating though...we tend to just stick to the self abuse :thumbup1:

Yeah it is a bit like JWs thread only many more hits so obviously much much better...plus you get a much better class of people (me) than frequent his insestuous mutual bumming hovel of a journal (ffs dont tell him I said that)

:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Rarrr. Afternoon been busy! 3:30 already. Meal time.

No shoulders tonight now...switched to legs and smash shoulders tomorrow! Lightweight Baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_MMA

Welcome to our secret society Magic


----------



## Bettyboo

ello everyone hello Des, Gainer, Charlie, Howieee, Dan and Ian and anyone else I have missed . had a fab session at the gym oh my body fat percentage according to a machine thing is 22.5 Im thinking that is bad??? How do I get it down?


----------



## Bettyboo

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so kinda like JW007 fictional SHIC thread then :lol:
> 
> Ok.....Hi my name is Jamie and I 28 years old, my hobbies are playing with myself and eating although I wash my hands first....hows that? You think I'll fit in to this community within a community?


Lol sounds about right oh and chat up women when you have a g/f and post absolute bullocks now and then haha Im sure you will fit in fine :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## M_at

Right - I'm going to rep everyone on this page and I expect reps back.

Then I'm off to wash the cars.

Ooops - looks like I owe reps to Magic Torch because I ran out :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Howdy


Mat says hes giving out reps and low and behold Dan appears...coincidence...I think not :laugh:


----------



## M_at

He was too late - he has enough anyways - so do you but I'm a man of my word


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> He was too late - he has enough anyways - so do you but I'm a man of my word


you can never have too many reps....they are the holy grail on here...its an endless quest for more more more......


----------



## robisco11

evening you filthy lazy excuses for human beings!! How are we all?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Mat says hes giving out reps and low and behold Dan appears...coincidence...I think not :laugh:


Ha ha PURE coincidence ian,pure,


----------



## Dsahna

M_at said:


> He was too late - he has enough anyways - so do you but I'm a man of my word


 :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol what are you boys like pmsl


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> evening you filthy lazy excuses for human beings!! How are we all?


I'm magnificent as you can clearly see...how ru?


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> I'm magnificent as you can clearly see...how ru?


Err of course you are Ian lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok is 23.5 good for a body fat percentage or is it very bad?


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Err of course you are Ian lol


I owe you reps bets but I'm out at the moment...will zap u asap


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Ok is 23.5 good for a body fat percentage or is it very bad?


for a woman it is good


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> for a woman it is good


Phew thats ok then lol thats what mine is but it says im over weight at 12. 3 stone pmsl


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Phew thats ok then lol thats what mine is but it says im over weight at 12. 3 stone pmsl


is it one of those scales that gives you fat percent and stuff...they are notouriously inacurate....you have more muscle than average which it may read as fat so your fat % could actualy be lower than it says!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> is it one of those scales that gives you fat percent and stuff...they are notouriously inacurate....you have more muscle than average which it may read as fat so your fat % could actualy be lower than it says!


Yeah i thought i would try it out, so thats good if I have a smaller percentage of body fat!

How is your back, is it all dandy and good?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> is it one of those scales that gives you fat percent and stuff...they are notouriously inacurate....you have more muscle than average which it may read as fat so your fat % could actualy be lower than it says!


Thats right mate,them scales had me morbidly obese:lol:

Fcuking obvious im sub 10%..... :thumb :dumb scales


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Thats right mate,them scales had me morbidly obese:lol:
> 
> Fcuking obvious im sub 10%..... :thumb :dumb scales


 :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah i thought i would try it out, so thats good if I have a smaller percentage of body fat!
> 
> How is your back, is it all dandy and good?


backs fine as lond as I dont try and breathe or anything stupid like that



Dsahna said:


> Thats right mate,them scales had me morbidly obese:lol:
> 
> Fcuking obvious im sub 10%..... :thumb :dumb scales


well under 10% in my opinion :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right im gonna go for a walk and get the kids from my mams, they went there for dinner. Catch you later folks!


----------



## Dsahna

Later bets


----------



## IanStu

whens this liftin taking place Dan...anytime soon?


----------



## M_at

Right that's the cars washed - they are now very shiny.


----------



## Spriggen

M_at said:


> Right that's the cars washed - they are now very shiny.


Woo! Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right me is back - who mentioned heavy lifting lol


----------



## M_at

Right - I have repped everyone I said I would.

Who else wants one?

And reps too


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehee lol What you up to or shouldn't I ask!


----------



## M_at

Nothing much - watching buzzcocks.


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Nothing much - watching buzzcocks.


Im sad im watching the Bill, my arms are blady killing me though from this afternoon lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm is everyone else asleep lol


----------



## Howe

Evening


----------



## Bettyboo

Elloo Howe, how are you?


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Elloo Howe, how are you?


Hey betty I'm good thanks.. Yourself?


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good aching like buggery from training Got shoulders tomorrow...


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah im good aching like buggery from training Got shoulders tomorrow...


A cool  . Been upto much?


----------



## Bettyboo

Got back from camping this morning went straight and hoovered through the house - cause i cant stand mess! Then made breaky for everyone then went to the gym lol will sleep like a baby tonight!

Shoulders tomorrow! Happy days, what bout you , been up to much??


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Shoulders tomorrow! Happy days, what bout you , been up to much??


Snap! Well as close to a shoulder workout as I have. Dips, BO Row, Pullovers


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Mat! Hope you have a good session!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning everyone!


----------



## robisco11

morning geeks/fools/idiots/retards/losers and anyone in between, how are we all?

P.S. none of those names were directed at Charlie, because i know she's more than capable of making me cry in an instance


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe thanks for that Robster - I see you are playing it safe today 

Training later?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe thanks for that Robster - I see you are playing it safe today
> 
> Training later?


I learnt my lesson :thumbup1: I sure am, quads and calves! What about you? nearly show time now  you excited?


----------



## CharlieC25

I am meant to be training legs today but obviously not allowed to so close to the show so I'll probably do chest and Bis again  Yeah I am really excited actually, we're dropping our son off to my mums tmr, it's the first time he's stayed at nannys without me so I'm looking forward to the mini lay in on Sunday! You got anything planned?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I am meant to be training legs today but obviously not allowed to so close to the show so I'll probably do chest and Bis again  Yeah I am really excited actually, we're dropping our son off to my mums tmr, it's the first time he's stayed at nannys without me so I'm looking forward to the mini lay in on Sunday! You got anything planned?


How come your not allowed to do legs but you can train other parts?

I dont have much planned tbh! where abouts is your show? Im going out tonight for a friends birthday, so its going to be a late night, everyone else will be drunk, acting like fools, while im there completely sober sipping my water


----------



## CharlieC25

Women tend to hold water alot more than men, esp in the legs so no cardio or leg training between now and sunday (apart from the morning session on the bike). In fact most bodybuilders I know don't train legs the week of the competition..

The show is in Rugby, starts at 2pm but not sure what time the figure class is on.. trying not to think about it too much as I'll get nervous 

I never usually drink so I'm always the sober one and to be honest I usually end up leaving by midnight because I'm so bored of the drunk talk and unfunny jokes!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Women tend to hold water alot more than men, esp in the legs so no cardio or leg training between now and sunday (apart from the morning session on the bike). In fact most bodybuilders I know don't train legs the week of the competition..
> 
> The show is in Rugby, starts at 2pm but not sure what time the figure class is on.. trying not to think about it too much as I'll get nervous 
> 
> I never usually drink so I'm always the sober one and to be honest I usually end up leaving by midnight because I'm so bored of the drunk talk and unfunny jokes!


oh right, i didnt know that about holding water etc learn summit new everyday :thumb:

Being the sober one gets boring sometimes doesnt it, although watching everyone making complete t!ts of themselves can be entertaining!! AND (im going to rant here) how can they charge more for bottles of water than pints!?!?!?!? I end up spending loadssssssss when i go out, and i dont even drink :cursing:


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> oh right, i didnt know that about holding water etc learn summit new everyday :thumb:
> 
> Being the sober one gets boring sometimes doesnt it, although watching everyone making complete t!ts of themselves can be entertaining!! AND (im going to rant here) how can they charge more for bottles of water than pints!?!?!?!? I end up spending loadssssssss when i go out, and i dont even drink :cursing:


I know!!! It's fricking scandalous!! I take my own water  esp if the pub is busy, no one ever knows and if they do come and say something, its usually half way through the night and then I only have to buy one bottle from their over priced bar!


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I know!!! It's fricking scandalous!! I take my own water  esp if the pub is busy, no one ever knows and if they do come and say something, its usually half way through the night and then I only have to buy one bottle from their over priced bar!


I've taken note :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> morning geeks/fools/idiots/retards/losers and anyone in between, how are we all?
> 
> P.S. none of those names were directed at Charlie, because i know she's more than capable of making me cry in an instance


Oi you cheeky fcukr wait til I smack you with my nun chuks lol then see you cry pmsl hello robisco cheeky monkeh


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Oi you cheeky fcukr wait til I smack you with my nun chuks lol then see you cry pmsl hello robisco cheeky monkeh


haha  You were excluded also, tbh i was only talking about Dan and Ian :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Charlie how are you, not long now girly! IM getting nervous for ya!


----------



## robisco11

BANG BANG!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

PMSL Betty - I'm pretty good with the nun chucks so we can always tag team 

2 days to go eek! Not nervous at all.... hehe how are you?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> PMSL Betty - *I'm pretty good with the nun chucks so we can always tag team *
> 
> 2 days to go eek! Not nervous at all.... hehe how are you?


:no:


----------



## CharlieC25

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## IanStu

whats with all this not drinking nonsence.....personaly its my mission to taste all the wines in the world...one bottle at a time...reckon I'm about half way through, so plenty more fun ahead.......I hate it when I'm out with people who dont drink....I just wouldnt bother goin out if it was me...whats the point...there is none...ya all pointless....

Oh forgot to say: morning sober losers


----------



## Magic Torch

IanStu said:


> whats with all this not drinking nonsence.....personaly its my mission to taste all the wines in the world...one bottle at a time...reckon I'm about half way through, so plenty more fun ahead.......I hate it when I'm out with people who dont drink....I just wouldnt bother goin out if it was me...whats the point...there is none...ya all pointless....
> 
> Oh forgot to say: morning sober losers


I got give a case of some awesome wines the day AFTER my show prep started!! I love a glass or two on a weekend...gutted!


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> PMSL Betty - I'm pretty good with the nun chucks so we can always tag team
> 
> 2 days to go eek! Not nervous at all.... hehe how are you?


Lol your on! im goood ta just got rid of children so going to gym, then they are off to Wales for the weekend so Im child free whoohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> whats with all this not drinking nonsence.....personaly its my mission to taste all the wines in the world...one bottle at a time...reckon I'm about half way through, so plenty more fun ahead.......I hate it when I'm out with people who dont drink....I just wouldnt bother goin out if it was me...whats the point...there is none...ya all pointless....
> 
> Oh forgot to say: morning sober losers


Lol I dont drink either. Blady druken idiots are a pain in the ar$se! The ridiculous things they do when pi$$ed, and they probably wouldnt say boo to a goose when they are sober!


----------



## CharlieC25

IanStu said:


> whats with all this not drinking nonsence.....personaly its my mission to taste all the wines in the world...one bottle at a time...reckon I'm about half way through, so plenty more fun ahead.......I hate it when I'm out with people who dont drink....I just wouldnt bother goin out if it was me...whats the point...there is none...ya all pointless....
> 
> Oh forgot to say: morning sober losers


On form again this morning Stuart! I see you are one of the drunk type who Rob and I enjoy taking the pi$$ out of when sober  Good for you showing ya a$$ when drunk and chatting up women out of your league - you're such a cool dude :beer: hehehehehehe

Morning Betty - no kids! whoop! I am dropping Brandon off at my mums on Saturday arfternoon and then I don't pick him up will Monday morning - it's the longest I've been without him!


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> On form again this morning Ian! I see you are one of the drunk type who Rob and I enjoy taking the pi$$ out of when sober  Good for you showing ya a$$ when drunk and chatting up women out of your league - you're such a cool dude :beer: hehehehehehe
> 
> Morning Betty - no kids! whoop! I am dropping Brandon off at my mums on Saturday arfternoon and then I don't pick him up will Monday morning - it's the longest I've been without him!


ITs so nice to have peace with two of them its much more appreciated once a month on my own is fantastic!

Lol @ stuart chatting up women out of his league and showing his **** - is that all he shows when drunk??? lol

Hello Dave


----------



## Bettyboo

Right I gotta get my **** to the gym, my new sister is coming round this evening for dinner, we both dieting so its happy tuna in spring water with vinegar and a rice cake each me thinks lol!

Catch you all laters x


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

slightly busy monring but boss has gone home for the day so Ebay and UK-M time.


----------



## CharlieC25

Catch ya later T - have a good session!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hola Dave!


----------



## D_MMA

Carly "waves" hwo you doing. ready for sunday?


----------



## CharlieC25

All good dude, feel fairly energetic today! Ready as I'll ever be! How are you?


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> whats with all this not drinking nonsence.....personaly its my mission to taste all the wines in the world...one bottle at a time...reckon I'm about half way through, so plenty more fun ahead.......I hate it when I'm out with people who dont drink....I just wouldnt bother goin out if it was me...whats the point...there is none...ya all pointless....
> 
> Oh forgot to say: morning sober losers


fanny


----------



## D_MMA

Im good hun. Strugglin to walk from big gym session last night. Hit 11 plates a side Leg Press... Got a decent set out of it aswell. 12 plates next week  so if the frame weighs 20kg... next week it will total half a tonne 

Good Good glad your in the right frame of mind. Youll kill it trust me!


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Im good hun. Strugglin to walk from big gym session last night. *Hit 11 of the 5kg plates a side Leg Press*... Got a decent set out of it aswell. 12 plates next week  so if the frame weighs 20kg... next week it will total half a tonne
> 
> Good Good glad your in the right frame of mind. Youll kill it trust me!


 :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Nice work mate! Bet you were chuffed with that! Half a tonne Jees, thats some serious weight!!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all hows tricks, full tank of reps waiting to be returned, happy Friday dudes.


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon Rick - hows it going?


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> Hi all hows tricks, full tank of reps waiting to be returned, happy Friday dudes.


Hello rick:thumb:i love you mate:wink:how are you this fine day

:lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey everyone


----------



## robisco11

alrite Rick and spriggy sprig, how you doin?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo Yo Yo Dsahna where the feck is my lovin' eh!!?

Whats up Sprig


----------



## Rickski

Gym later for me chest and bi's cant wit one of my favourite sessions, sore inner forearm at the moment though hurts like a biatch when going heavy, nevermind....what you all training????


----------



## Dsahna

Charlie youre looking mighty fine as usual:thumb:

Hello rob and sprigg


----------



## CharlieC25

Rickski - Disfruto de sus reps espanoles mi amigo!!  I am meant to be on legs today but as my comp is on sunday think I will do chest and bis tonight, leg training not allowed - what a shame


----------



## robisco11

QUADSSSSSSSSSS and CALVESSSSSSSS!! im off children....later days dudes/dudettes! peaceeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Boys and Girls!

Hope all is well between being manic at work and manic at home I've not had a lot of time to keep up!


----------



## CharlieC25

Dsahna said:


> Charlie youre looking mighty fine as usual:thumb:
> 
> Hello rob and sprigg


Excellent form Dude!


----------



## Dsahna

Rickski said:


> Gym later for me chest and bi's cant wit one of my favourite sessions, sore inner forearm at the moment though hurts like a biatch when going heavy, nevermind....what you all training????


Nothing bigman,day of rest


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey WA - how are you?


----------



## Dsahna

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello Boys and Girls!
> 
> Hope all is well between being manic at work and manic at home I've not had a lot of time to keep up!


Afternoon wa mate,looking gorgeous also:wink:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey WA - how are you?


Hi!

I am good thanks, very busy all of a sudden but it keeps me on my toes! Am rooting for you and your comp - can't wait to hear how you do! :thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Afternoon wa mate,looking gorgeous also:wink:


Aw thanks! That's the nicest thing I've heard all day


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> alrite Rick and spriggy sprig, how you doin?


Fine thanks mate, enjoy the gym!



CharlieC25 said:


> Yo Yo Yo Dsahna where the feck is my lovin' eh!!?
> 
> Whats up Sprig


Hey hey  How you doing?



Dsahna said:


> Charlie youre looking mighty fine as usual:thumb:
> 
> Hello rob and sprigg


Hey mate how's it going?


----------



## D_MMA

Haha no rob they wer all 20's.

Afternoon all new ones that have joined us :beer:

Finishin work early feel ill then gunna get some sleep. then enjoy my first weekend without door work in a long time. :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Good sprigg mate


----------



## CharlieC25

Thanks WA - I really wanna do well!! Will be posting pics and a post show update on my journal 

All good thanks Sprigster - you got any exciting weekend plans?

My husband is a doorman and I must admit it is a nice luxury when he's got the weekend off


----------



## ryoken

afternoon ladies and gents hope your all well, im now recovering after a killer leg workout and feeling chuffed with myself:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone ryohows things mate?

Afternoon dave mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

CharlieC25 said:


> All good thanks Sprigster - you got any exciting weekend plans?


Not that i know of haha :/ Will have to see how things go. What about you?

Afternoon Ryo and Dave


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Welldone ryohows things mate?
> 
> Afternoon dave mate:thumbup1:


cheers mate, things are great ever since i got my first decent paycheck and got some decent protien supps again as i was doing it all with food and raw eggs but strength plateud something terrible, only been on the protien supps now for 2 weeks and damn my strength has shot back up to where it was before i started cutting so im now feeling great and it just goes to show it doesnt matter how many raw eggs you drink it dont compare to a decent shake lol!

sorry long post but had to say it how are you doing bud your latest pic and training in your journel look great


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon Ryo 

I'm competing on Sunday Sprigster so have a pretty busy weekend planned


----------



## ryoken

Spriggen said:


> Not that i know of haha :/ Will have to see how things go. What about you?
> 
> Afternoon Ryo and Dave


afternoon mate



CharlieC25 said:


> Afternoon Ryo
> 
> I'm competing on Sunday Sprigster so have a pretty busy weekend planned


afternoon and good luck and all for sunday:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> afternoon ladies and gents hope your all well, im now recovering after a killer leg workout and feeling myself:thumb:


disgusting :tongue:


----------



## Spriggen

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm competing on Sunday Sprigster so have a pretty busy weekend planned


Oooo! That's great, good luck! 

Hey Ian


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> disgusting :tongue:


afternoon mate

how come you always manage to read inbetween the lines and suss out what i really ment, i was trying to be clean for once by writting in code but damn it never works:lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Ians back to lower tone again, oh goody haha

leaving soon, cant wait to finish for the weekend! gunna smash the gym tomorrow then hopefully get over to see Carly kill it in Rugby.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> afternoon mate
> 
> how come you always manage to read inbetween the lines and suss out what i really ment, i was trying to be clean for once by writting in code but damn it never works:lol:


I know you to well...always a hairsbreadth away from utter filth.....

Hello to everyone else who I havent already said hello to 1000 times before and to those that i have...and a special hello to Sprigg...cause he's got a wobbly mirror


----------



## Spriggen

I could cry tears of joy...


----------



## IanStu

*NEWSFLASH*

*
PREPARE YOURSELVES FOR A SHOCK...*

*
*

*
I HAVENT RECIEVED A SINGLE REP TODAY....GOTTA BE A RECORD*

*
*

*
*Cant understand it...I've been all over the site...been charming to everyone and yet..zilch...not a one

I hope this doesnt last too long as I Can feel my strength slipping away..

I declare a day of national mourning... :crying:


----------



## CharlieC25

Right you forum feckers I'm off to spend time in the sun with my boy (whilst it's still shining!).

Won't be online between now and the comp as have loads to organise tmr for Sunday so speak to you all monday - good weekend to all!


----------



## ryoken

CharlieC25 said:


> Right you forum feckers I'm off to spend time in the sun with my boy (whilst it's still shining!).
> 
> Won't be online between now and the comp as have loads to organise tmr for Sunday so speak to you all monday - good weekend to all!


cya later and good luck again for sunday:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

CharlieC25 said:


> Right you forum feckers I'm off to spend time in the sun with my boy (whilst it's still shining!).
> 
> Won't be online between now and the comp as have loads to organise tmr for Sunday so speak to you all monday - good weekend to all!


Bye  Good luck for sunday!


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> cheers mate, things are great ever since i got my first decent paycheck and got some decent protien supps again as i was doing it all with food and raw eggs but strength plateud something terrible, only been on the protien supps now for 2 weeks and damn my strength has shot back up to where it was before i started cutting so im now feeling great and it just goes to show it doesnt matter how many raw eggs you drink it dont compare to a decent shake lol!
> 
> sorry long post but had to say it how are you doing bud your latest pic and training in your journel look great


Shakes are a godsend ryo,we all have days when the appetite aint there and 5+ eggs aint always that appetising mate.

Thanks ryo im still getting used to the new split and higher repsim very unfit and it shows bud:thumbdown:but this routine should sort that out mate:thumb:

Hows your training mate?glad to hear youre getting stronger,thats a good sign:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

CharlieC25 said:


> Right you forum feckers I'm off to spend time in the sun with my boy (whilst it's still shining!).
> 
> Won't be online between now and the comp as have loads to organise tmr for Sunday so speak to you all monday - good weekend to all!


hope the comp goes well charles...bring back plenty of reps..i mean prizes...good luck


----------



## Bettyboo

Goos luck charlie go get em girl! Just finished at the gym had a fab shoulder work out did chest too. Some guy kept singing. Songs out loud on his I pod thing and putting me off ok so he was quote fit but that's beside the point! Lol


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> *NEWSFLASH*
> 
> *
> PREPARE YOURSELVES FOR A SHOCK...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I HAVENT RECIEVED A SINGLE REP TODAY....GOTTA BE A RECORD*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Cant understand it...I've been all over the site...been charming to everyone and yet..zilch...not a one
> 
> I hope this doesnt last too long as I Can feel my strength slipping away..
> 
> I declare a day of national mourning... :crying:


Matey you know im one of your regularsill rep as usual when it lets me bigman:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck charlie


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Shakes are a godsend ryo,we all have days when the appetite aint there and 5+ eggs aint always that appetising mate.
> 
> Thanks ryo im still getting used to the new split and higher repsim very unfit and it shows bud:thumbdown:but this routine should sort that out mate:thumb:
> 
> Hows your training mate?glad to hear youre getting stronger,thats a good sign:thumbup1:


Its going really well thanks mate i have been training the way you were training for about 2 weeks now and tbh its made a huge difference to strength and hopefully get some growth going too as its a much needed change to the way i was training!

i think i may do 4 weeks this way then change to a more standard style for 4 weeks then change etc with a week off inbetween each change over:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Matey you know im one of your regularsill rep as usual when it lets me bigman:thumb:


I know you will mate...same here...but I have to put reminders up every so often...keep em on their toes


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello dan hpw are you? How is the training gping?


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> Its going really well thanks mate i have been training the way you were training for about 2 weeks now and tbh its made a huge difference to strength and hopefully get some growth going too as its a much needed change to the way i was training!
> 
> i think i may do 4 weeks this way then change to a more standard style for 4 weeks then change etc with a week off inbetween each change over:thumbup1:


I got the majority of my gains from my old routine ryo,i hope you do too bud.

Good idea doing 1 month alternating,best of both worlds,let me know how it goes mate


----------



## IanStu

Am I the only one in this land that is actualy at work slaving away....a daren't stop now in case the country grinds to a halt....its quite a responsibilty to carry on my very broad shoulders!


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> I got the majority of my gains from my old routine ryo,i hope you do too bud.
> 
> Good idea doing 1 month alternating,best of both worlds,let me know how it goes mate


yeah i can definatly see and feel how that routine works very well mate


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Am I the only one in this land that is actualy at work slaving away....a daren't stop now in case the country grinds to a halt....its quite a responsibilty to carry on my very broad shoulders!


well as from the 3rd of september im being thrown straight in at the deep end work wise so doubt i will get on here much but i will try although i dont think they will appreciate me driving a coach and surfing the net:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hello dan hpw are you? How is the training gping?


Im fine tara:thumb: thanks,ive changed my routine to a 4day split with a higher rep rangea nice change,looking forward to seeing the results!

I know how youre doing bets,still getting the pbs:wink:kicking ass!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well as from the 3rd of september im being thrown straight in at the deep end work wise so doubt i will get on here much but i will try although i dont think they will appreciate me *driving a coach and surfing the net* :thumbup1:


cant see the problem myself...sacrifises have to made to get on UK-M


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> cant see the problem myself...sacrifises have to made to get on UK-M


 lol even at the sacrifise of me and my passangers :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol even at the sacrifise of me and my passangers :lol:


some prices are worth paying

meant to ask you...any more news on the Gypsy War?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> some prices are worth paying
> 
> meant to ask you...any more news on the Gypsy War?


yeah they all packed up and left lol, doubt they will be back again tbh as they upset a load of other travellers that often come down this way because of the trouble they caused etc has given the rest of them a bad name!

My neighbour has been confidently happy too:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all.


----------



## Spriggen

Howe said:


> Afternoon all.


Afternoon mate, hows it going?


----------



## robisco11

i think i've lost all use of my legs!


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> i think i've lost all use of my legs!


Good workout then?


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Good workout then?


the word your looking for is horrific !!!!!"


----------



## Joshua

robisco11 said:


> i think i've lost all use of my legs!


That's why its always wise to keep a wheelchair somewhere close to hand.

J


----------



## robisco11

Joshua said:


> That's why its always wise to keep a wheelchair somewhere close to hand.
> 
> J


id love one right now!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello me lovelies how is everyone?? Jesus christ my shoulders and chest lol did lots of pressing today used the inlcine press thingy and shoulder press and bench press lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Im fine tara:thumb: thanks,ive changed my routine to a 4day split with a higher rep rangea nice change,looking forward to seeing the results!
> 
> I know how youre doing bets,still getting the pbs:wink:kicking ass!
> 
> :lol:


Hehe yeah got a good one today on the incline press thingy (its a free weight one)I put 17.5kg on each side god knows what I was thinking but I managed to do it lol also did machine bench press managed 2 reps with 12 plates on lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Hello me lovelies how is everyone?? Jesus christ my shoulders and chest lol did lots of pressing today used the inlcine press thingy and shoulder press and bench press lol


you were pressing everything today weren't you :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> you were pressing everything today weren't you :bounce:


Yup had to get a good achy achy today no kids so I had a nice gym session :bounce:


----------



## 0161

afternoon peoples


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello how are you 0161


----------



## robisco11

afternoooooon


----------



## 0161

im fine finished work an hour early had some lieu time to take so i thought why not lol esp as im working sat and sun


----------



## Bettyboo

Pooh working sats and sun is a $hitter. Make the most of tonight, im chiling out im doing cardio day tomorrow at the gym. Some cast of chicargo are working out at my gym (males) god they are vein


----------



## robisco11

what you training carl? if its legs and you want a brutal workout, check my journal!!! had me on the verge of passing out!!!


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Pooh working sats and sun is a $hitter. Make the most of tonight, im chiling out im doing cardio day tomorrow at the gym. Some cast of chicargo are working out at my gym (males) god they are vein


they workin their beach muscles betty lol? there's guys at my gym who keep lookin at themselves in the mirror lifting their t shirts up lookin at their abs :lol:



robisco11 said:


> what you training carl? if its legs and you want a brutal workout, check my journal!!! had me on the verge of passing out!!!


not sure mate with my PT tonight im doing shoulders i think not sure what else lol

will check ur workout out tho, i did box squats the other day nearly killed me lol


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> they workin their beach muscles betty lol? there's guys at my gym who keep lookin at themselves in the mirror lifting their t shirts up lookin at their abs :lol:
> 
> not sure mate with my PT tonight im doing shoulders i think not sure what else lol
> 
> will check ur workout out tho, i did box squats the other day nearly killed me lol


ive never ever done box squats, might try em next week!


----------



## Bettyboo

I did shoulders some more chest today ooh i fell good lol just need to get rid of the fat Grrr


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> I did shoulders some more chest today ooh i fell good lol just need to get rid of the fat Grrr


whats your training split look like betty?


----------



## IanStu

Evening retards...at last I'm home...god what a dull dull day....oh well weekend starts here...just opened a rather cheeky little bottle of Chablis...shall drink that before dinner....life dont get any better..


----------



## Bettyboo

all over the place this week, I usually do a five day split I am trying to build at the moment as no point in ripping as I'm gonna do the comp next year im not in good enough condition to do it this year.


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> Evening retards...at last I'm home...god what a dull dull day....oh well weekend starts here...just opened a rather cheeky little bottle of Chablis...shall drink that before dinner....life dont get any better..


evening matey


----------



## robisco11

sort it out Ian...that hat is hideous....your middle aged.....is this part of your denial that your getting older? You look like something thats just come out of a gay massage parlour...


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> evening matey


hello "0"...yippady do dar yippady day...my oh my what a wonderfull day...


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> sort it out Ian...*that hat is hideous*....*your middle aged*.....is this *part of your denial that your getting older?* You look like something thats just come out of a *gay massage parlour*...


I'm not getting older...I deny it...

How can you say it's hideous...I often wear that hat when I'm out and about..

Whats wrong with gay massage parlours...now I think its you in denial :ban:


----------



## robisco11

you caught me out Ian you genius!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> you caught me out Ian you genius!


lol easy now lads


----------



## robisco11

Carl knows...us northern boys we're made of sterner stuff..no ****'s and pink hats here


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Carl knows...us northern boys we're made of sterner stuff..no ****'s and pink hats here


lol he's gone quiet, must be sippin his chablis lol


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Carl knows...us northern boys we're made of sterner stuff..no ****'s and pink hats here


so I hear.....not only stern but 100% Genetically Modified


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> so I hear.....not only stern but 100% Genetically Modified


 :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

0161 said:


> lol he's gone quiet, must be sippin his chablis lol


I'm not realy a sipper "0" more of a gulper


----------



## 0161

so whats everyones plans for the rest of the night?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> so whats everyones plans for the rest of the night?


im in town for a friends bday, not sure if i can stand tho tbh!!!!!!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> im in town for a friends bday, not sure if i can stand tho tbh!!!!!!


lol i know the feeling, where abouts u off to?


----------



## IanStu

drinking


----------



## Bettyboo

Fcuk all as usual and no kids, I wanna go out in town but everyone else is busy as usual Grr


----------



## 0161

IanStu said:


> drinking


at home mate or u off out after ur wine?



Bettyboo said:


> Fcuk all as usual and no kids, I wanna go out in town but everyone else is busy as usual Grr


always the way betty, where abouts r u btw


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> lol i know the feeling, where abouts u off to?


i've no idea mate, probz end up in chicago rocks agaiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> always the way betty, where abouts r u btw


Im in Plymouth


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> i've no idea mate, probz end up in chicago rocks agaiiiiiiiiiin


dont think ive ever been there, wots it like :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

0161 said:


> dont think ive ever been there, wots it like :lol:


Its fantastic cause im there haha :tongue: , grey at the moment. Its not too bad I guess


----------



## WRT

I'll be having a [email protected] tonight then off to sleep.


----------



## 0161

Bettyboo said:


> Its fantastic cause im there haha :tongue: , grey at the moment. Its not too bad I guess


think london is the furthest south ive been! its grey here as well anyhow lol so much for the summer ....


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I'll be having a [email protected] tonight then off to sleep.


Why change a habbit of a lifetime Tom , why not try shagging in stead - go find yourself a bird! pmsl


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> dont think ive ever been there, wots it like :lol:


not too bad tbh, strting to get full of old women now though...


----------



## WRT

I kinda had one til yesterday


----------



## robisco11

WRT said:


> I kinda had one til yesterday


dumped?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I kinda had one til yesterday


Oh deary what didn't you do?? Or what did you do that was wrong


----------



## robisco11

he asked if he could watch her with a banana, a cup and a whole lot of lube! tell me im right Tom?


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> he asked if he could watch her with a banana, a cup and a whole lot of lube! tell me im right Tom?


More like Rob offered some bum fun so he blew her off for that but Rob never turned up. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> More like Rob offered some bum fun so he blew her off for that but Rob never turned up. :lol:


  :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

She said he had a little dick:lol:


----------



## robisco11

hahahaha thats why he's gone all quiet!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hahah elllo makeveli


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> think london is the furthest south ive been! its grey here as well anyhow lol so much for the summer ....


i've never even been London....when your in Manchester it seems like a step down to go anywhere further south than Birmingham....they make em soft down south!


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> I kinda had one til yesterday


Yeah but you derserve better honey :thumb: that one was a bit of a wrong'un IMO

x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robisco11 said:


> hahahaha thats why he's gone all quiet!


PMSL nah that wasn't why.

Ello betty!


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL nah that wasn't why.
> 
> Ello betty!


Think you should keep the real reason to yourself Mak

x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Think you should keep the real reason to yourself Mak
> 
> x


I think you should not talk or I'll bum you:lol:

x


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you should not talk or I'll bum you:lol:
> 
> x


Nuff said.


----------



## WRT

Yeah got a bit of a record for ****ing things up for me haven't you? Count yourself lucky this time

Cnut.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello babay yoyo, are you all moved in now and settled??


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh deary not again... now now boys behave - well we could have a boxing match lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bettyboo said:


> Hello babay yoyo, are you all moved in now and settled??


Yeah sweetie, just about! LOL barely had time to even eat this week!! Got the next few days off to just chill... Thank god!

How's you?

xxx


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> i've never even been London....when your in Manchester it seems like a step down to go anywhere further south than Birmingham....they make em soft down south!


Come down here and say that.


----------



## Bettyboo

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah sweetie, just about! LOL barely had time to even eat this week!! Got the next few days off to just chill... Thank god!
> 
> How's you?
> 
> xxx


My shoulders are killing me think i over did it today, no pain no gain and all of that lol

Im ok childless this weekend and nowhere to go - just typical ay lol oh feeling rather fat, I could do with not eating for a week to loose some weight x


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Come down here and say that.


I've just explained i dont go down there Matt......c'monnnnnn keep up


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> I've just explained i dont go down there Matt......c'monnnnnn keep up


It's a taunt you big poof. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> It's a taunt you big alpha male. :lol:


awww thanks...it means alot


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> awww thanks...it means alot


Not enough obviously - I want my bum fun.


----------



## Howe

Evening folks.


----------



## Bettyboo

lol hello Gainer how is you x


----------



## M_at

Glad I could be of ass-istance


----------



## Bettyboo

Well good morning people - Fingers crossed and good luck to you Charlie hope you do welll!


----------



## M_at

Morning Betty!


----------



## robisco11

morning guys!


----------



## M_at

Bum fun?


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Bum fun?


I'm good thanks...but kind of you to offer


----------



## M_at

I don't know what came over me - must have been the hat


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon folks is anyone around?


----------



## robisco11

anybodyyyyyyyyyyyy homeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Spriggen

Hey hey!


----------



## robisco11

hey pal how you doin/


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> hey pal how you doin/


Yeah pretty good mate, legs are a bit like jelly walkin up/down the stairs from the gym haha. Gonna be sore in the morning, no doubt about it :laugh:

How you doin mate?


----------



## M_at

Right - all over to my journal to be in awe of my progress and to give me reps 

I'm in pain so i'm not even going to go for funny - just blunt.


----------



## robisco11

im good mate

exactly the same, i trained legs friday and im fcuked now. Had to leave the gym yday, it was brutal mate! check the journal, you might wana try it next week


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> im good mate
> 
> exactly the same, i trained legs friday and im fcuked now. Had to leave the gym yday, it was brutal mate! check the journal, you might wana try it next week


Nah - next week I need my legs - got a wedding to go to at the weekend.

And the week after I'm doing deadlifts with dmcc.

Maybe I'll do a sick leg workout before my holiday


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Nah - next week I need my legs - got a wedding to go to at the weekend.
> 
> And the week after I'm doing deadlifts with dmcc.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a sick leg workout before my holiday


do it, i nearly threw up...twice


----------



## Spriggen

Just checked both your journals.

The leg work out does look absolutely killer! Dunno if i wanna do that haha.


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Just checked both your journals.
> 
> The leg work out does look absolutely killer! Dunno if i wanna do that haha.


course you do!!!!!


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> course you do!!!!!


Haha, might be something to try out in the next couple of weeks as i haven't been at the gym the last 2 or so weeks :/ Feels amazing being back though :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Haha, might be something to try out in the next couple of weeks as i haven't been at the gym the last 2 or so weeks :/ Feels amazing being back though :laugh:


ahhh how come uv been off? how long you been training mate?


----------



## IanStu

afternoon primordial soup.....how are your tedious little lives today


----------



## M_at

Chuffing great. You?


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> ahhh how come uv been off? how long you been training mate?


Had tennis elbow, was really sore bout the middle of my arm, so took a few weeks off. Don't like doing it though 

Been training about 5 months and a bit. So obviously i wouldnt be able to do the weight you can haha :laugh: (For that legs workout)


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Chuffing great. You?


utterly fantastic and enviable (that is code for "death take me to my blessed rest as I have been shopping all day again with missis and no man should have to suffer that way") :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Poor thing - bet you couldn't even find a nice cafe to sit down for an hour.


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> utterly fantastic and enviable (that is code for "death take me to my blessed rest as I have been shopping all day again with missis and no man should have to suffer that way") :thumb:


Ugh, i feel for you man.


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Poor thing - bet you couldn't even find a nice cafe to sit down for an hour.


we ended up having a coffee in fvcin BHS...surrounded by screaming kids and babies...pur e hell....I was planning to give up drinking today but am putting it off till tomorrow...its medicinal to calm my nerves


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Had tennis elbow, was really sore bout the middle of my arm, so took a few weeks off. Don't like doing it though
> 
> Been training about 5 months and a bit. So obviously i wouldnt be able to do the weight you can haha :laugh: (For that legs workout)


oh right, is it fully healed now>? your just starting out, plenty of time!!


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Ugh, i feel for you man.


I'm fading fast no doubt about it...the docs say only an injection of reps can save me.....but its gotta be quick and plentiful :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

afternoon all, man my legs are still fvcked from fridays workout i must have gone a bit overboard but never mind got shoulders soon so will grin and bear it plus most my shoulder workout is seated anyway!

hope your all good and well


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> oh right, is it fully healed now>? your just starting out, plenty of time!!


Yeah i think it's pretty much healed now, gonna try and take it fairly easy at the gym this week to make sure.



IanStu said:


> I'm fading fast no doubt about it...the docs say only an injection of reps can save me.....but its gotta be quick and plentiful :thumbup1:


haha, lets hope you find them! :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

whashaaaap my fine poeple? been away for 10 days, its hard to live without side splitting UKM :tongue:


----------



## Spriggen

S-A-L said:


> whashaaaap my fine poeple? been away for 10 days, its hard to live without side splitting UKM :tongue:


Hey hey!


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> whashaaaap my fine poeple? been away for 10 days, its hard to live without side splitting UKM :tongue:


where u been....youth detention place...doesnt seem a very long sentence...did you escape?


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone hear how charlie got on with her comp??


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> Hey hey!


 



IanStu said:


> where u been....youth detention place...doesnt seem a very long sentence...did you escape?


i got released cos i behaved vewy well :lol:

apart from that i went to Bucks...had a fairly good time...visited family etc. did some stuff together...good fun!

i watched ...land of the lost i think its called...the woman in it has cameltoe in alot of it...and she has great cleavage tooo :thumb: highlight of the film :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> i got released cos i behaved vewy well :lol:
> 
> apart from that i went to Bucks...had a fairly good time...visited family etc. did some stuff together...good fun!
> 
> i watched ...land of the lost i think its called...the woman in it has cameltoe in alot of it...and she has great cleavage tooo :thumb: highlight of the film :tongue:


Lol so you couldn't tell us the story line or the title; Only that the women a had cameltoe and huge knockers... Typical :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Lol so you couldn't tell us the story line or the title; Only that the women a had cameltoe and huge knockers... Typical :tongue:


well i wouldnt want to ruin it for you now, would i?


----------



## SALKev

hold on...i did say the title :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> hold on...i did say the title :bounce: :bounce:


lol hmm


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning everyone how are you all today.


----------



## M_at

Achey. Went for morning pre breakfast walk and my god do my quads ache this morning


----------



## robisco11

morning guys

hey matt my quads are still sore from friday, i dont know whats up!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all we all good?

had a LONG weekend!


----------



## IanStu

morning.....sun is shining....blue birds are flying round my shoulders singing melodic tunes.....my complection is peachy and smooth like the finest porcelain.....all is heavenly and sublime in my world...

How r you lot...climbed up out the gutter yet?


----------



## D_MMA

Im good Ian sounds like your full of life!


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Im good Ian sounds like your full of life!


Morning Dave...yeah I've decide to be happy today and charming to everyone...I'm spreading joy wherever I go


----------



## D_MMA

for once... haha

gunna be busy today so might not be on much


----------



## IanStu

why what u upto?


----------



## Bettyboo

Me is just off to the gym to do legs, im thinking is it wise as im going to crealy leisure park on Wednesday and might not be able to walk lol


----------



## badger

morning Ian, got a busy day of doing f8ck all today :bounce: :bounce: proper novelty so think i'm gonna lig about on settee and fire the ps3 up. Prob disappear down gym bout dinner time for an hour. How's U ?


----------



## badger

morning Betty, u snuck in while i was posting, legs sounds good think i've got back to do today.


----------



## IanStu

morning badge and bets.....yeah betty you'll be hobbling around no doubt about it

Badge....dammm I'm envious...sounds like you got a nice day ahead....enjoy it mate

gym for me aswell later.......havent decided whether to do chest or shoulders....having a bit of a change round with my routine...probably wont decide till I get there


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> why what u upto?


Working


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Badger hmm imight change to back cause of going out with the kids on Wednesday.. i want to actually be able to run after the blighters lol couldnt walk properly for nealry two days after i ddi legs last week lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon all!


----------



## D_MMA

Hey Charlie! Wel done at weekend hun. Didnt make it down but was thinkin of you killin it!


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha thanks Dave! I looked for pink tshirts everywhere but realised I had been well and truly stood up..... hehe only joking! how was your weekend?


----------



## D_MMA

Ye weekend was good Just ate loads! bulking!

Packin wieght on now so im good lol.

I kno how yours was so no point asking you haha How u today hun?


----------



## Bettyboo

CONGRATS CHARLIE! :bounce: :bounce:

Hun just read your journal up date fantastic news! Very well done, you look fab!! So pleased for you x

I am hoping I can get somewhere near to your shape. Im gonna do NABBA West next year, and not do Plymouth cause I'm not in very good shape atm.


----------



## CharlieC25

I ache like a frickin' bugg3r today - my thighs are KILLING me!! I was trying so hard that my leg shook sooo much - definitely need to relax more on the posing - what a weekend though!

You will do it Betty, get as much advice from the peeps on here as you can - I'll be rooting for you


----------



## D_MMA

Ye go for it betty.

I wanted to do juniors this year... but was too involved with the MMA so wasnt anywer near big enough.

Packin size on now and doin NABBA Juniors next year in may (north west show) if i get to standard! lol


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> I ache like a frickin' bugg3r today - my thighs are KILLING me!! I was trying so hard that my leg shook sooo much - definitely need to relax more on the posing - what a weekend though!
> 
> You will do it Betty, get as much advice from the peeps on here as you can - I'll be rooting for you


When is your next comp?

At least you can relax today. lol get other half to wait on you hand and foot lol .


----------



## CharlieC25

25th Oct - The British Finals  Got my honeymoon next week though so will be enjoying that... mildly though haha


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> 25th Oct - The British Finals  Got my honeymoon next week though so will be enjoying that... mildly though haha


Lol hope you have a lovely time hun, you deserve it you been putting in some hard work! Bet your fell is ivery proud of you too! Hehe what did your little boy say when you brought your trophey home...and your parents??


----------



## CharlieC25

Jay was over the moon - he was quite emotional as he knows what I have been through to get here so it was a really good day. My little boy wants to keep the trophy in his toy box and was most upset when I told him that this wasn't allowed 

My parents are surprisingly unsupportive of this, I actually fell out with my dad yesterday as when I came home from the comp he didnt congratulate me or even say hello - he said he was preoccupied with making dinner but Jay was fuming. He has text me today though to say he was proud of me.. I broke my back when I was 12 and they are worried I will do it again and think that its too risky for me to be doing..


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Jay was over the moon - he was quite emotional as he knows what I have been through to get here so it was a really good day. My little boy wants to keep the trophy in his toy box and was most upset when I told him that this wasn't allowed
> 
> My parents are surprisingly unsupportive of this, I actually fell out with my dad yesterday as when I came home from the comp he didnt congratulate me or even say hello - he said he was preoccupied with making dinner but Jay was fuming. He has text me today though to say he was proud of me.. I broke my back when I was 12 and they are worried I will do it again and think that its too risky for me to be doing..


Aaaw bless your son, lol wanting to keep in his toy box hehe. Its fab you have a hubby who supports you too.

I wouldnt worry about your parents mine are the same my mother came out with a stupid comment the other day - saying oh your gonna look like a bloke in a minute if you carry on. So I don't take much notice of them. Im doing it for me so thats all that counts, just like you are I expect. My kids are ok with it but my lad came out with oh its wrong wearing hardly nothing in front of people lol he is 9 years old , when I told him what I was going to be doing next year lol My daughter who is 7 thinks its fab that mummy has muscles lol


----------



## D_MMA

Ye dont worry bout the parents.. mine are same in some aspects... they rather me be in the gym than out gettin hammerd all time but they both keep sayin, dont turn to steroids etc... lol.

You love the sport... its your sport. so dont let them get u down!


----------



## Bettyboo

I agree Dave its better than getting off your face on recreational drugs such as coke and getting pi$$ed up and ending up in some fight in town or laid in the gutter somewhere!


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I guess they only have our best interests at heart but after a competition like that you should offer congratulations regardless of your opinions on the sport..

They are the same with my little brother (he's 20) and his boxing, they wont go and watch as they are worried he will get a head injury but I know their support would make him feel so good so its a shame really..


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done again Carly - you've done so well. Wish you loads of luck for October, if my student budget allows I'm going to come and watch!

Tara you've decided on a show - woohoo! The board seems to be going crazy with women wanting to compete which is nice to see - I think Jem and GB are thinking of competing too and BabyYoyo and if I can reverse enough of the damage I have inflicted on myself through being lazy the last few months I might give it a whirl next year too! How exciting! x


----------



## CharlieC25

You should WA!! We need more girl power! I can't wait to see the ladies on here competing, now I've done it I'm bursting with support for others!


----------



## IanStu

great news Charles.....realy pleased for you...onwards and upwards hey.......and my parents are exactly the same only they are psychopaths as well.....it hurts when you dont get there support but nowt u can do about that, just have to get past it.

Congrats again :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well done again Carly - you've done so well. Wish you loads of luck for October, if my student budget allows I'm going to come and watch!
> 
> Tara you've decided on a show - woohoo! The board seems to be going crazy with women wanting to compete which is nice to see - I think Jem and GB are thinking of competing too and BabyYoyo and if I can reverse enough of the damage I have inflicted on myself through being lazy the last few months I might give it a whirl next year too! How exciting! x


Yeah I think you should do it WA! Girl power lol

God help me for my prep i need alot of work, maybe lipo suction is the answer...


----------



## robisco11

Hello people!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Hello people!


do I count as people?


----------



## robisco11

you count as many


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> you count as many


so basicaly I'm a fat bastard...nice.....right I'm off home now...god i've been **** at work today done almost nothing...now i feel guilty...sort of.....oh well knuckle down tomorrow...be back later


----------



## robisco11

haha yes.....yes u are


----------



## Bettyboo

evening folks how are you all ?


----------



## M_at

Hungry, Sleepy and a few other dwarves.


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Hungry, Sleepy and a few other dwarves.


I just tortured myself and made a chocolate cake for the kids! oh well tuna in 3 hours time or should i have half the steak that is sitting in my fridge lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah I think you should do it WA! Girl power lol
> 
> God help me for my prep i need alot of work, maybe lipo suction is the answer...


Haha girl power - I had better remember to pack GI Jane with my stuff for when I go move, it's my ultimate girl power film :lol:

I'm sure I'll give it a go at some point - next year would be good as there are so many ladies on here giving it a whirl, I'm already stock piling tuna.

And Tara, lipo will not be called for - I'm sure you'll do great. What class would you enter do you think?


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha girl power - I had better remember to pack GI Jane with my stuff for when I go move, it's my ultimate girl power film :lol:
> 
> I'm sure I'll give it a go at some point - next year would be good as there are so many ladies on here giving it a whirl, I'm already stock piling tuna.
> 
> And Tara, lipo will not be called for - I'm sure you'll do great. What class would you enter do you think?


No the one where they dance and prance around on stage, i was thinking the physique or toned figure i dont know any ideas lol I think I should be blonde lol


----------



## robisco11

BOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## solidcecil

hey havent been in here in months! how are we all? missed me?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> hey havent been in here in months! how are we all? missed me?


he lives :bounce: :bounce:

how are ya pal?


----------



## solidcecil

yeah im good cheers bro, and yourself?


----------



## robisco11

aye im not bad thanks matey. you still been training!?


----------



## solidcecil

cool. yeah mate not as much as i was but still real hard.

yourself? everything well?


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> cool. yeah mate not as much as i was but still real hard.
> 
> yourself? everything well?


good stuff, you been busy with work? yeh im still going, plodding along slowly but surely, weighing a might 13st 6lbs


----------



## Bettyboo

solidcecil said:


> hey havent been in here in months! how are we all? missed me?


Blady hell where ya been x


----------



## solidcecil

robisco11 said:


> good stuff, you been busy with work? yeh im still going, plodding along slowly but surely, weighing a might 13st 6lbs


cool thats a good weight mate! iv dropped to about 12.7 now! :sad:



Bettyboo said:


> Blady hell where ya been x


just here, there and everywere really! :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice weights, i've dropped to 16 stone:sad:


----------



## robisco11

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice weights, i've dropped to 16 stone:sad:


show off :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Christ Cecil i weigh nearly the same as you lol


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Christ Cecil i weigh nearly the same as you lol


because he's a mouse


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> because he's a mouse


A mouse pmsl


----------



## ryoken

evening all i feel like poo rekon i got a cold or something (no not swine flue lol)

how is everyone??


----------



## M_at

Just about to head to the gym here - got a training session at 8:30 so I better get some grub done. Yum eggs. Again.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Mat I got gym at 10:30 this morning my mam is having kids so I can go, child free I have arms today whoohoo!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning hun! Did you have a nice evening?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah it was pretty good, had chicken and mash with gravy and it was heaven! Proper mash too with butter and millk mmmmmmm back on the diet today though BOO! Couldn't do my cardio or train today as my back is pretty sore so am abit bummed out today  How are you hun?


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah it was pretty good, had chicken and mash with gravy and it was heaven! Proper mash too with butter and millk mmmmmmm back on the diet today though BOO! Couldn't do my cardio or train today as my back is pretty sore so am abit bummed out today  How are you hun?


Just getting ready to go to the gym doing arms today. All my veins are up again this morning yuk!

Did you hurt your back in the comp, might have been those baldy heels hehe x


----------



## CharlieC25

I broke my back when I was 12 so it gives me grief every now and then. The posing was really hard and I think it was just where I was really tensed up for the whole of the stage time - my thighs are killing me too haha It'll be ok tmr just needs one more day of rest 

Haha the vascular look is goooood! I love doing arms but then I don't know many people who don't lol xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bettyboo said:


> Just getting ready to go to the gym doing arms today. All my veins are up again this morning yuk!
> 
> Did you hurt your back in the comp, might have been those baldy heels hehe x


Hahaha Betty you have a proper aversion to heels don't you? I think you should invest in a pair and do the housework in them, if you can hoover, run up and down the stairs in them, even manage to get down on the floor to scrub it and back up again without doing yourself a mischief you'll be fine - walking and prancing around will be a doddle. This is always how I break in new heels.


----------



## D_MMA

morning all


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hahaha Betty you have a proper aversion to heels don't you? I think you should invest in a pair and do the housework in them, if you can hoover, run up and down the stairs in them, even manage to get down on the floor to scrub it and back up again without doing yourself a mischief you'll be fine - walking and prancing around will be a doddle. This is always how I break in new heels.


Lol ok dont take this the wrong way i just have a vision of you with heels on and nothing else scrubbing floors and doing the housework from the description you just put ! PMSL lol omg i dont know if I can get them wide enough to fit me tbh lol


----------



## hungryshark

morning


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Hungry shark !


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Lol ok dont take this the wrong way i just have a vision of you with heels on and nothing else scrubbing floors and doing the housework from the description you just put ! PMSL lol omg i dont know if I can get them wide enough to fit me tbh lol


haha, what a great start to my morning :thumb: :laugh:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## IanStu

morning ladies and ladies......suns shining here.....hope all are well in land of interweb


----------



## D_MMA

dull n gloomy here mate.

oh well.

gym tonight. did shoulders last night so prob do back and bi's tonight and kill it


----------



## M_at

Gah!

Coming back to work from the gym some nasty toe-rag in a cruddy old Rover has hit the back of my car as I was slowly going over speed bumps.

He stopped but has refused to give any details.

So it's a trip to the cop shop tonight for me to file a full incident report and I've already submitted a claim on my insurance. Apparently there is insurance on his car luckily!


----------



## robisco11

afternoon gangsta's!! hows it going


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Gah!
> 
> Coming back to work from the gym some nasty toe-rag in a cruddy old Rover has hit the back of my car as I was slowly going over speed bumps.
> 
> He stopped but has refused to give any details.
> 
> So it's a trip to the cop shop tonight for me to file a full incident report and I've already submitted a claim on my insurance. Apparently there is insurance on his car luckily!


feel for you mate....that has happened to me before....a stupid woman went into back of me as she was talking to her kids in the back seat....then she got out and went nuts at me......she phoned her dad who lived near bye and he appeared and threatened to hit me...got it sorted in the end but they tried to claim is was my fault.

at least your cvnt has insurance mate...thats something I guess

Anyway off to gym now...leg day


----------



## robisco11

haha ohhhhhh we're playing the 'lets ignore Rob game' are we!?


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol hello Rob! just got baclk from the gym, arms are aching now as well as legs from yesterday grr lol two total dicks in the gym commenting on my chest size ankers!


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> afternoon gangsta's!! hows it going


Sup home dawg, hows it goin yo'? :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Sup home dawg, hows it goin yo'? :laugh:


haha not bad mate, yourself?


----------



## ryoken

:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

lets play the ignore Rob game....fun for all the family and educational too....

I'll start...hello sprigg


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> lets play the ignore Rob game....fun for all the family and educational too....
> 
> I'll start...hello sprigg


 :ban:


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> haha not bad mate, yourself?


Yeah fine thanks man. Can walk that little bit better today haha. Just waiting to go to the gym tonight really.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> lets play the ignore Rob game....fun for all the family and educational too....
> 
> I'll start...hello sprigg


hello Ian and sprigg:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

its alright IAN. il go to the GOLD members thread, you know, the thread for valued members of uk-m!!!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> hello Ian and sprigg:thumb:


hello rye


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> its alright IAN. il go to the GOLD members thread, you know, the thread for valued members of uk-m!!!


off you go then...cause that is such a popular thread...good luck with finding it......**** I lost


----------



## robisco11

haha cnuts!!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> hello rye


what did it feel like when you had swine flue mate???

i have never had flue so to speak but damn i have spent 2 days in bed sweating and freezing both at the same time with a temp of 42, every time i move my head it feels like some ones hit it with a 14lb sledge hammer, but i have no cough or runny nose stc just generally feel fvcked


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> haha cnuts!!


afternoon Rob lol i couldnt ignore you as your far to good looking:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon peeps, sorry your not feeling too well Ry


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon peeps, sorry your not feeling too well Ry


afternoon and thanks Tara, i just wish i knew what it was as i am dieing to train my back but cant move lol its grinding me down badly


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> what did it feel like when you had swine flue mate???
> 
> i have never had flue so to speak but damn i have spent 2 days in bed sweating and freezing both at the same time with a temp of 42, every time i move my head it feels like some ones hit it with a 14lb sledge hammer, but i have no cough or runny nose stc just generally feel fvcked


well it felt pretty much like that...I didnt have much of a cold, that was the least of the symptoms.....I varied between hot and cold and aslo had a bad stomach...main thing was I felt realy weak...and I had a realy bad sore throat and cough.....I still have the cough now


----------



## IanStu

just add to my last post....the symptone you have def sound like flu....what type is irrelevant realy as they are all pretty much the same


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well it felt pretty much like that...I didnt have much of a cold, that was the least of the symptoms.....I varied between hot and cold and aslo had a bad stomach...main thing was I felt realy weak...and I had a realy bad sore throat and cough.....I still have the cough now


see thats why i dont think its flue then as i have no sore throat or cough but one minute im sweating and the next im freezing, stomachs fine infact im still getting alot of food in but just feel drained and tired, cant be overtraining as i just had a week off then trained for 3 days and now this:confused1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> just add to my last post....the symptone you have def sound like flu....what type is irrelevant realy as they are all pretty much the same


damn it posted whilst you typed, so i could still get a sore throat then :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hope you get well soon phone the NHS people they an get you a swine buddy pmsl an get some of that tami whatsits down your neck, though its meant to be dangerous if your asthmatic or summat????


----------



## IanStu

actually the symptons also sound like food poisoning that I had once...flu like and feverish


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hope you get well soon phone the NHS people they an get you a swine buddy pmsl an get some of that tami whatsits down your neck, though its meant to be dangerous if your asthmatic or summat????


I think she means tampax or something


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hope you get well soon phone the NHS people they an get you a swine buddy pmsl an get some of that tami whatsits down your neck, though its meant to be dangerous if your asthmatic or summat????


whats ment to be dangerous tamiflu???

might give it a miss then being asthmatic lol


----------



## IanStu

right guys enough of Ry and his tedious illness...I'm gonna rep you all...sprigg..betty...ry...rob.....the reason is purely selfish...I'm on a race with d4ead and he has snook ahead by devious and underhand means...so I need the reps of my dear..dear friends....dont let me down guys I love you all


----------



## IanStu

right I done it guys...you've all been reped... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

just repped you ian 

neg rep!!!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right I done it guys...you've all been reped... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


returned:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

oh sh!t....sprigg I'm sorry mate I run out when I got to you....dont panic you will be the first to get some when I'm recharged


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> just repped you ian
> 
> neg rep!!!


WTF....you'll go to hell no doubt about it :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> returned:thumb:


thanks rye...your place in heaven is assured


----------



## robisco11

i joke, i joke!!!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i joke, i joke!!!


i know you do....neging me is simply unthinkable


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> thanks rye...your place in heaven is assured


 holy crap are you saying im gonna die of this illness:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> holy crap are you saying im gonna die of this illness:lol: :lol:


pmsl....well may be not of this one....but you'll die one day...so you have my blessing


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i joke, i joke!!!


yeah but you aint reped me yet...neither has betty or sprigg....come on guys its urgent


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> pmsl....well may be not of this one....but you'll die one day...so you have my blessing


 damn i was trying to forget about the fact one day i will die but never mind i shall put it back there with the things i need to do later on in my life:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> damn i was trying to forget about the fact one day i will die but never mind i shall put it back there with the things i need to do later on in my life:lol:


good plan....its good to have goals


----------



## IanStu

guys what the fvck are you playing at...i've got a pink hat on for fvcks sake....what more do you want...blood?


----------



## IanStu

right I gotta head on home now...I have great confidence that when I log on later you will have done what has to be done....except for Rye who is a saint...later losers


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right I gotta head on home now...I have great confidence that when I log on later you will have done what has to be done....except for Rye who is a saint...later losers


lol later mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Stu did you wear that hat for a bet???


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Stu did you wear that hat for a bet???


his wife asked him to wear it during sex one night.........he thinks everyone wants to see him in it now


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> his wife asked him to wear it during sex one night.........he thinks everyone wants to see him in it now


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Woah, i missed a lot in such a short time haha. I best give him reps before he passes out on his journey home :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

right i just got in...rushed to my laptop and what do I find....FVCK ALL.........Betty...Rob....Sprigg....I'm preparing a gypsy curse...so think on


----------



## IanStu

nice one sprigg....gypsy curse has been lifted from you


----------



## Spriggen

NO! Please tell me my reps were on time! Not a gypsy curse 

Edit: Phew! I feared for my life


----------



## IanStu

yahoo...thanks Rob....i'll send you some lucky heather


----------



## IanStu

so just waiting on betty now......dumby de dumb dedum


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol that hat is soo off putting... its just wrong


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol that hat is soo off putting... its just wrong


I had it knitted by the little people that live at the bottom of my garden especialy for you


----------



## IanStu

thanks betty.....new you'd come good in the end :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I had it knitted by the little people that live at the bottom of my garden especialy for you


Tiny Tom lives in your back garden :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Tiny Tom lives in your back garden :confused1:


yes I like to provide a home for those shuned by society...its my civic duty and its just the kind of guy i am


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes I like to provide a home for those shuned by society...its my civic duty and its just the kind of guy i am


well i suppose some one has too lol, on another note i took 2 co-codamol an hour ago and im sweating like mad but man i feel 100 times better


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i suppose some one has too lol, on another note i took 2 co-codamol an hour ago and im sweating like mad but man i feel 100 times better


100 times better...fvuck me you must have felt bad in the first place....glad its worked though


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> 100 times better...fvuck me you must have felt bad in the first place....glad its worked though


lol i felt really bad but im one of these people that wont take tablets (paracetamol etc) unless im really really bad as my missis is a serial pill popper and i hate it, but looked in the cuboard and all i have is disolvable co-codamol so thought i would try them and i have never taken them in my life but damn there good lmao


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol i felt really bad but im one of these people that wont take tablets (paracetamol etc) unless im really really bad as my missis is a serial pill popper and i hate it, but looked in the cuboard and all i have is disolvable co-codamol so thought i would try them and i have never taken them in my life but damn there good lmao


sounds like the rocky road to an addiction to me...just say no


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> lol i felt really bad but im one of these people that wont take tablets (paracetamol etc) unless im really really bad as my missis is a serial pill popper and i hate it, but looked in the cuboard and all i have is disolvable co-codamol so thought i would try them and i have never taken them in my life but damn there good lmao


I never take paracetamol or stuff like that yuk. i have to take hayfever tablets though else i'd be snotty all summer lol


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> sounds like the rocky road to an addiction to me...just say no


lol i tried but being the fact its just me and my border collie sat here i couldnt say no to him as he had the look in his eye when he passed me the glass:lol:


----------



## IanStu

well I take ibuprofen everyday to ease all my fvckin aches and pains...so I go through life in a sort of painless haze


----------



## IanStu

border collies are the worst...bet he let you it have for free didnt he.....wont be free next time mate when ya begging for it...no sirreee


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> border collies are the worst...bet he let you it have for free didnt he.....wont be free next time mate when ya begging for it...no sirreee


 lmfao that made me chuckle:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol thats hilarious stu... made me laugh


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> I never take paracetamol or stuff like that yuk. i have to take hayfever tablets though else i'd be snotty all summer lol


I get hayfever too! One of the most annoying things ever :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Im still trying to rep u sprigg...still not letting me..but i will asap


----------



## Spriggen

I don't have long Ian! I can feel myself fading away.


----------



## M_at

Spriggen said:


> I get hayfever too! One of the most annoying things ever :cursing:


Hayfever and paper cuts. :beer:


----------



## Spriggen

I'm gonna have to agree with that!


----------



## ryoken

M_at said:


> Hayfever and paper cuts. :beer:


and drug pushing border collies

i know ive lost the plot lol afternoon Mat


----------



## M_at

Afternoon ryoken. How's everyone else?


----------



## SALKev

wanting to be in america....for p1ss cheap gadgets :sad:


----------



## M_at

What you looking to buy?

Have you heard that Windows 7 is going to be cheaper in the UK than in USA


----------



## SALKev

decided to go with a cowon 02 pmp....cheaper than others yet supports a great amount of formats, has good sound quliaty (according to reviews) and its just about in my budget


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> wanting to be in america....for p1ss cheap gadgets :sad:


Im going next year to visit my uncle he is a millionaire so im told mad ey!


----------



## Spriggen

Off to the gym, speak to you's all later


----------



## SALKev

oooo sounds good...you havn't met him before though?


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Im going next year to visit my uncle he is a millionaire so im told mad ey!


millionaire damn i wish i had family with money lol instead i have them all asking me for money even when i was job less lol



Spriggen said:


> Off to the gym, speak to you's all later


have a good workout mate:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> Off to the gym, speak to you's all later


hello...bye bye :sad:


----------



## Bettyboo

Have a good workout spriggen!


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> oooo sounds good...you havn't met him before though?


No not yet have seen a picture of him though, only met my sister 2 weeks ago!


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> No not yet have seen a picture of him though, only met my sister 2 weeks ago!


a picture speaks a thousand words....what did it tell you? :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> a picture speaks a thousand words....what did it tell you? :laugh:


He seems like a nice chap


----------



## M_at

S-A-L said:


> decided to go with a cowon 02 pmp....cheaper than others yet supports a great amount of formats, has good sound quliaty (according to reviews) and its just about in my budget
> 
> good news i guess but to be honest - all of my windows OS have been genuine... :tongue:


I like the look of the Cowon but can't justify it over the iPhone 

Oh - you're welcome about the Windows news


----------



## Spriggen

Backk, had a good workout 

and hey SAL


----------



## Bettyboo

glad you had a good work out whoohoo


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah my triceps are fried!


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> He seems like a nice chap


thats a great start, only 994 words left :thumb:



M_at said:


> I like the look of the Cowon but can't justify it over the iPhone
> 
> Oh - you're welcome about the Windows news


the iPhone is over my budget of £190 - I can get the Cowon for £189 and i'll be over budget once i get the case/screen protector

great quoting skills you have :beer:



Spriggen said:


> Backk, had a good workout
> 
> and hey SAL


 :thumb:

I'm off for today - nighty night! :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all!!!!!

EDIT: Thers no one here...


----------



## robisco11

morning!!


----------



## D_MMA

Christ.. me & you holding the fort the rob. you good?


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Christ.. me & you holding the fort the rob. you good?


I know, I always knew me and you were the strongest of the bronzers :thumbup1: Yehh im good cheers mate, how about you? training going well?


----------



## M_at

Strongest or gobbiest?

I've been here all along - I'm the strong but silent type.

LOL :lol:


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> Strongest or gobbiest?
> 
> I've been here all along - I'm the strong but silent type.
> 
> LOL :lol:





> You'll soon learn that everyone who claims to have anything across the internet is *bullsh!tting*.


Therefore, I have the worlds smallest penis and I am the weakest person on this forum. 

(for safety's sake this REALLY IS bullsh!t)


----------



## Spriggen

Heyy all


----------



## ryoken

aftenoon all

anyone see it on the news this morning about greyhound coaches coming to uk as they are now owned by first bus, thats who im driving for starting on the 3rd of septmember wahoo im driving coaches in style:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon well im pooped, just got back from crealy totall knackered walked around all day! Going to gym to do back in a minute. How is everyone else?


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> aftenoon all
> 
> anyone see it on the news this morning about greyhound coaches coming to uk as they are now owned by first bus, thats who im driving for starting on the 3rd of septmember wahoo im driving coaches in style:bounce: :bounce:


yeah I saw it...so you're gonna be driving a greyhound bus...pretty cool


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> aftenoon all
> 
> anyone see it on the news this morning about greyhound coaches coming to uk as they are now owned by first bus, thats who im driving for starting on the 3rd of septmember wahoo im driving coaches in style:bounce: :bounce:


sweet stuff, they look good :thumbup1:



Spriggen said:


> Heyy all


helloooo :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon well im pooped, just got back from crealy totall knackered walked around all day! Going to gym to do back in a minute. How is everyone else?


you lucky pooped person, i got a lift to the gym found out its closed today and tommorow because of some floor maintenance i think...and i had to walk back... :cursing:  ...i was verrrrry annoyed - first time i would have been since coming back from my little visiting trip


----------



## Spriggen

Hey mate, hows it going?


----------



## SALKev

pretty crap in reality but in my head its all dandy y'know  what have you been up to today?

i like your mirror by the way, just noticed it :tongue:


----------



## Spriggen

Haha thanks, its not actually mine. The spare room mirror xD

Yeah i'm alright, been an awfully lazy day though bout to head to the gym in like 5-10 mins which is always good


----------



## SALKev

aaaah the legendary spare room!

aye it is, until you find out its closed :laugh: what you working today?


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> sweet stuff, they look good :thumbup1:
> 
> helloooo :thumb:
> 
> you lucky pooped person, i got a lift to the gym found out its closed today and tommorow because of some floor maintenance i think...and i had to walk back... :cursing:  ...i was verrrrry annoyed - first time i would have been since coming back from my little visiting trip


what little trip did you go on?


----------



## Spriggen

Just going in to do some cardio and maybe some calves as well. Doin Back and Biceps tomorrow.

Aw i know, especially when you get a lift up eh, devastating lol. Has happened to me a few times.

Edit: Woo! We've reached page 1337! Geek, i know *backs into the dark corner*


----------



## Spriggen

Off to the gym  Speak to you's later x


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> what little trip did you go on?


B'hamshire/Slough for abit of family action

no...not incest:lol:



Spriggen said:


> Just going in to do some cardio and maybe some calves as well. Doin Back and Biceps tomorrow.
> 
> Aw i know, especially when you get a lift up eh, devastating lol. Has happened to me a few times.
> 
> Edit: Woo! We've reached page 1337! Geek, i know *backs into the dark corner*


back and biceps...ahh...love that day...shame my arms dont grow...i think im going to lay off any isolation and increase compounds a little for a month or two see if that makes any difference

oh deary me..1337,ey? those were the days :laugh:

i'm off to eat, see you hotties soon :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Back - but going out soon.

The gym was packed  So got like 10 minutes running done and some calves work. Not too chuffed. Ah well, looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## SALKev

ahh unlucky buddy, at least your going out


----------



## M_at

S-A-L said:


> B'hamshire/Slough for abit of family action
> 
> no...not incest:lol:


Slough - really?


----------



## SALKev

yupo, you're close I see (had to look at google maps, thats not the point though :tongue: )

I need a pee, and im going to have a cuppa tea


----------



## M_at

Aye - I'm in Maidenhead.


----------



## SALKev

goodnight whoever's lurking!


----------



## Spriggen

I'll just say night anyway xD


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning off to do back in a bit! gotta wait for my lazy s on to get his **** out of bed!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all.

Morning Carly... Back to the serious diet now?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Charlie, hows you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Charlie, when did you start dieting for your comp - did you have much too loose?


----------



## D_MMA

morning betty. back today? im doing legs. was gunna do em yest but everyone had same idea so did arms and will hit legs tnight!


----------



## Bettyboo

DaveI said:


> morning betty. back today? im doing legs. was gunna do em yest but everyone had same idea so did arms and will hit legs tnight!


Morning Dave, im doing back just waiting for my son to get baldy dressed he is a lazy bones today are all 9 year old boys like this -

Hates the shower

hates getting dressed

hates getting up

and has started grunting and saying ooooh mum do I have to! grr


----------



## robisco11

morning people!!


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah back to the serious diet now  gutted as I'm soooo NOT in the zone right now - 1 week till my honeymoon so hopefully will be back into it when we come back..

I was 8 stone 5lbs before I started doing any dieting Betty and I was 48KGs on the day of the comp.. I started my own diet from about 20 weeks out but only got serious around the 12 week mark. However, that was me doing my own diet and although I was losing weight it wasn't a good enough diet so Paul stepped in from 4 weeks out and got me in the shape that I was in comp day.. Luckily Paul and I have 7 weeks from when I come back from honeymoon which is almost double the time he had this time so looking forward to some ace results 

Morning Rob....


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> looking forward to some ace results


Will be class. It confirm me and at least 2 other lads are goin to finals so will see you on stage ther.

cant wait for it shud be a mint show :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

morning charlie, dave , betty, how is everyone? training today?


----------



## CharlieC25

Be great to meet you if ya going  I will be totally in the zone when I come back from holiday - hope losing that week abroad won't affect the results too much..

Training shoulders and tris today Robster - you?


----------



## robisco11

soulders and tri's ey? Im doing chest and tri's today, i really need to start smashing my chest, i hate training it, but im going to be focused tonight!


----------



## Bettyboo

Its my diet I am having problems with I can't seem to loose it - I hope paul can sort me out something. It might be cause I'm building muscle at the moment ?? Its along time til net year I bet it will creep up really fast. I am buying some scales today to help with weighing out etc.. Getting a skipping rope too. Gonna step up the cardio . I hope I can get sorted!


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Its my diet I am having problems with I can't seem to loose it - I hope paul can sort me out something. It might be cause I'm building muscle at the moment ?? Its along time til net year I bet it will creep up really fast. I am buying some scales today to help with weighing out etc.. Getting a skipping rope too. Gonna step up the cardio . I hope I can get sorted!


post up your diet in your journal, you'll get plenty of advice.


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I'm on bus going to the gym, doing back today. then going pics to see g force with my son lol


----------



## M_at

Afternoon all.


----------



## robisco11

afternoon Matt you sexy cnut!!


----------



## M_at

Ahh you say that to all the boys.

Now go and read the wierdest journal update so far at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-24.html

And do giggle at Dsahna while you're there - he's going to give us a private showing or summat


----------



## CharlieC25

Don't worry Betty - you will get sorted. Post up your diet on here, start a journal and then you can get loads of advice. Plus once you get on board with Paul I promise you he will sort you out - as long as you stick with what he says you will be fantastic!

Hola Mat how are you today?


----------



## D_MMA

god today is dragging!!!

Legs tonight


----------



## SALKev

apple tree, im on random boat - whats going up down side to side tarmac?


----------



## ryoken

afternoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon people:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

AFTERNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PONY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon lads....

not alot goin on here today


----------



## SALKev

shame that, its been pretty quiet the last few days too :sad:


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> AFTERNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PONY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


I have no ponies to feed as Jems on holiday damn it gues its back to feed the muel instead (the missis)



DaveI said:


> afternoon lads....
> 
> not alot goin on here today


afternoon mate


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> I have no ponies to feed as Jems on holiday damn it gues its back to feed the muel instead (the missis)


you should teach them to fish


----------



## D_MMA

hahaha

gunna finish early i think... suns out, done loads of work.. why not eh


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> you should teach them to fish


 :lol: :lol:

man im bored, not training today as im out of protein and wont train without it as for some psycological reason i feel pish without it:cursing:


----------



## SALKev

FINISH EARLY DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

i get that feeling too...and i dont drink shakes unless its PWO so when the i got to the gym yesterday to find it was closed...i really had to force the shake down me :confused1:


----------



## M_at

Afternoon Charlie - doing good here - turning all the negatives life sends me into positives right now.

Happy M_at.


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon all. How is everyone?


----------



## SALKev

hii spriggy, im having a weird day...my AS results were better (but still sh!t) than i expected - ive had a terrible year, teachers have said ive fell far - i wholeheartedly agree, i will hopeuflly get back to my former glory next year though...and annoyingly enough i found out today (after getting my socks drenched from passing mum the phone :cursing: ) that she has a job (yay!  ) but my lifts to everywhere have gone out the window :sad:

what a bum :laugh:

away from me, your having a better day than me i hope?


----------



## Bettyboo

Back from training today, and went to see GI Joe, was a fab film thoroughly enjoyed it so did my son!


----------



## Spriggen

Ach, i'v had a lazy day again, not too pleased about it either. Took hours to get to sleep last night, probably too much on my mind, which caused me to sleep in for the gym this morning. Probably head out soonish after a quick home workout though.


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Back from training today, and went to see GI Joe, was a fab film thoroughly enjoyed it so did my son!


Hey Betty 

Training good? Yeah i'v been hearing some good things about the movie, glad you and your son enjoyed it


----------



## Bettyboo

Mind you I was texting and emailing through it, I have never seen my lad so quiet he loved it!


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> Ach, i'v had a lazy day again, not too pleased about it either. *Took hours to get to sleep last night*, probably too much on my mind, which caused me to sleep in for the gym this morning. Probably head out soonish after a quick home workout though.


same here mate it sucks :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Well i brought a skipping rope today, and I am gonna do an extra 20 minutes each night to up the cardio - whoohoo

how is everyone else


----------



## SALKev

hey Betty 

i haaaate skipping, get all tangled up after a minute or so, what do you think im doing wrong? could it be my diet, do i need to adjust the intensity? :innocent:

im doing alrightish - see previous page (i think) for full details!


----------



## M_at

Don't do it naked then it wont get tangled :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Don't do it naked then it wont get tangled :lol:


Pmsl - i do it how the boxers do it, try to keep a rythem and keep the feet low sorta quick steps. Blady hurts when the rope whacks your leg it stings for a while I am so glad the gym now has bags and a boxing gym fab for me to do cardio!


----------



## SALKev

:lol: 'tis true, leo's have massive cocks :thumbup1: the other male leo's can confirm this


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Pmsl - i do it how the boxers do it, try to keep a rythem and keep the feet low sorta quick steps. Blady hurts when the rope whacks your leg it stings for a while I am so glad the gym now has bags and a boxing gym fab for me to do cardio!


dang! that looks really hard from what ive seen - it looks fantastic though


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> dang! that looks really hard from what ive seen - it looks fantastic though


No its easy once you get the hang of it, honest lol buy a skip rope and try it. You can speed up or slow down ... do a quick minute then a slow one alternate it!


----------



## SALKev

so no fancy cross hands and weird foot work or whatever? not like the thing in Rocky? :sad:


----------



## M_at

I always jump too high when I try to skip and it really takes it out on my shins and calves.


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> I always jump too high when I try to skip and it really takes it out on my shins and calves.


can you not control your bounce or something?


----------



## M_at

No - I'm a spaz when it comes to that sorta coordination. That I can deadlift and squat amazes me.


----------



## SALKev

dang :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> No - I'm a spaz when it comes to that sorta coordination. That I can deadlift and squat amazes me.


lol you must be ok if you can drive ... that takes cordination


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> lol you must be ok if you can drive ... that takes cordination


It's weird - the small stuff - typing, mousing etc I'm fine with, big stuff - driving, spatial stuff I'm fine with. It's the bit in the middle, throwing, catching, skipping I can't do for toffee.


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> It's weird - the small stuff - typing, *mousing* etc *I'm fine with, big stuff* . It's the bit in the middle, throwing, catching, skipping I can't do for toffee.


PMSL wtf is mousing - is it a new sex act and your fine with the big stuff lol Fab


----------



## Spriggen

Hey everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey up spriggen how is you - I cant sleep as usual dum di dum


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah I'm alright thanks, how you doing?

Yeah I'v not been sleeping overly well recently, but thinking about giving it a go kinda soonish.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good ta, I might try and get my head down soon too...


----------



## Spriggen

I don't wanna leave it another hour or so to then be laying in my bed the same amount of time haha. Can't be sleeping in for the gym again, was not chuffed.


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> I don't wanna leave it another hour or so to then be laying in my bed the same amount of time haha. Can't be sleeping in for the gym again, was not chuffed.


tut tut sleeping in lol


----------



## Spriggen

lol i know, i was devastated and always get so annoyed at myself haha. Legs tomorrow, find myself thinking "legs again already?!" haha


----------



## M_at

Mousing is using the mouse


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Mousing is using the mouse


Haaha now I get ya, morning people!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Hope wer all good!?

smashed My PB again last night....

Got 10 reps of leg press on... 500kg!


----------



## Bettyboo

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hope wer all good!?
> 
> smashed My PB again last night....
> 
> Got 10 reps of leg press on... 500kg!


Christ that is fab I can only do 310kg on the leg press good going keep up the good work. Have you got a journal going on here???


----------



## robisco11

morning dave and betty, how are you two doing?


----------



## Rosedale6

Morning peeps. Got training in abit but my arms feel stiff still from the other day and i feel like crap at the mo.


----------



## robisco11

Rosedale6 said:


> Morning peeps. Got training in abit but my arms feel stiff still from the other day and i feel like crap at the mo.


rest and eat


----------



## Rosedale6

robisco11 said:


> rest and eat


I really got to workout as its my last day till Monday id kick myself if i missed it. Ill have loads off rest at the weekend. No pain no gain.

Hows you been keeping mate?


----------



## robisco11

Rosedale6 said:


> I really got to workout as its my last day till Monday id kick myself if i missed it. Ill have loads off rest at the weekend. No pain no gain.
> 
> Hows you been keeping mate?


ahhh fair play, just soldier through it  Im not bad thanks, got legs today so i'll need the weekend!!


----------



## D_MMA

Bettyboo said:


> Christ that is fab I can only do 310kg on the leg press good going keep up the good work. Have you got a journal going on here???


No hun not go a journal not yet will start one one day tho. prob do one like 20 weeks out from my first comp or something. pointless now while im just packin the size on (building the house before i decorate it)

getting some nice shape now tho. making decent progress :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

DaveI said:


> No hun not go a journal not yet will start one one day tho. prob do one like 20 weeks out from my first comp or something. pointless now while im just packin the size on (building the house before i decorate it)
> 
> getting some nice shape now tho. making decent progress :bounce:


Good luck with your progress,!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Rob ,Ros & Charlie


----------



## robisco11

morning betty and Charlieeeeeeee how you both doing today?


----------



## Bettyboo

off to do chest in a minute...


----------



## CharlieC25

Ok man - overslept so abit bummed about missing morning cardio! Legs for me today whoop!!


----------



## Bettyboo

I did skipping for my morning cardio lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah I love skipping - not sure I could still do it though haha its been a while!


----------



## D_MMA

morning carly nice of u to join us so late lol.

legs...smash em.

day off for me. then chest tomorrow.

might go tho as im hungry for it today haha


----------



## D_MMA

im good gainer.

i hardly sleep anyway so id prob be ok when it comes to kids. no plans for them yet tho. lol


----------



## D_MMA

Ye mate gettin strength gain after gain and size n shape are gettin better now

you?


----------



## M_at

Not just when bulking. Also dietting down. Or working on strength. Or just as another thread to chat in


----------



## ryoken

*MORNING*

Im in a good mood my Phd synergy turned up wahoo:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> *MORNING*
> 
> Im in a good mood my Phd synergy turned up wahoo:bounce:


whats that do then?


----------



## SALKev

abaza, how are my good people?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> whats that do then?


nothing special mate its just like an all in one protein powder -- got added tourine,glutamine,creatine, vits etc etc

tastes lovely too and mixes pretty damn well, i still had some pro mass left but it got a bit sickly so i flogged it all to a mate in the gym and bought some PHD stuff instead


----------



## D_MMA

im waiting for my "creapump" shud be coming today from myprotein.


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> im waiting for my "*creapump*" shud be coming today from myprotein.


That almost sounds rude dave lol infact i think Ians got one of those pumps for member enhancement


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> nothing special mate its just like an all in one protein powder -- got added tourine,glutamine,creatine, vits etc etc
> 
> tastes lovely too and mixes pretty damn well, i still had some pro mass left but it got a bit sickly so i flogged it all to a mate in the gym and bought some PHD stuff instead


oh OK just wondered.....I ran out of protein powder this morning.....and I havent reordered so starting to panic a bit...gonna go and buy whatever crap holland & baratt have on offer to tide me through.....get my proper order sorted tomorrow....I've been using reflex range of stuff...but might try a change just for the hell of it.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> oh OK just wondered.....I ran out of protein powder this morning.....and I havent reordered so starting to panic a bit...gonna go and buy whatever crap holland & baratt have on offer to tide me through.....get my proper order sorted tomorrow....I've been using reflex range of stuff...but might try a change just for the hell of it.


are you loaded or some thing mate "holland and barret" fvcking hell there expensive, i get all my stuff from ebay now as its alot cheaper then most places ive found,


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> That almost sounds rude dave lol infact i think Ians got one of those pumps for member enhancement


yes I have...but was very dissapointed as my "member" was already to big to fit in....lifes so unfair....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yes I have...but was very dissapointed as my "member" was already to big to fit in....lifes so unfair....


lmao i must have the XXXXXL then as mine like throwing a bananna up the high street it dwarfs mine:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> are you loaded or some thing mate "holland and barret" fvcking hell there expensive, i get all my stuff from ebay now as its alot cheaper then most places ive found,


no mate not loaded......poor as a church mouse.......only gonna buy something to tide me through...gotta have something....or I'll get protein withdrawal symptoms


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> no mate not loaded......poor as a church mouse.......only gonna buy something to tide me through...gotta have something....or I'll get protein withdrawal symptoms


Aint that the trueth lol i honestly feel week as pish if i dont have protein powder, dont know whether its all in my head or from my body not getting enough but it definatly messes with my mojo


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Aint that the trueth lol i honestly feel week as pish if i dont have protein powder, dont know whether its all in my head or from my body not getting enough but it definatly messes with my mojo


I'm pretty sure its just in my head...but I do start to panic if I aint got my supps.....realy plays on my mind till I get em....no idea if any of em actualy work...but I aint prepared to take the risk...


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'm pretty sure its just in my head...but I do start to panic if I aint got my supps.....realy plays on my mind till I get em....no idea if any of em actualy work...but I aint prepared to take the risk...


well i can 100% honestly say that when i was broke i replaced the shakes in my diet with raw eggs and my strength dropped and i made no progress whatsoever for the 2 months i done it -- infact i dropped nearly 20kg on bench and that god honest trueth but since i started on the pro-mass all my lifts have gone back up and past my origanal PB's so im convinced it makes a difference mate!

My diet isnt pish by the way its a spot on diet but its ment to have 2 shakes a day not 20 raw eggs lol


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> well i can 100% honestly say that when i was broke i replaced the shakes in my diet with raw eggs and my strength dropped and i made no progress whatsoever for the 2 months i done it -- infact i dropped nearly 20kg on bench and that god honest trueth but since i started on the pro-mass all my lifts have gone back up and past my origanal PB's so im convinced it makes a difference mate!
> 
> My diet isnt pish by the way its a spot on diet but its ment to have 2 shakes a day not 20 raw eggs lol


well your probably right....I only have 2 shakes a day first before training then one about 30-45 mins after......rest of my protein is from the usual sources including about 10 eggs a day at the moment.......but If I ever go to the gym without having had my shake I realy worry that my muscles aint getting what they need and I am in fact wasting my time training....in fact talking to you about it has got me even more paniced as I'm training in half an hour.....PROTEINLESS


----------



## SALKev

HELLO FOR THE SECOND TIME :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well your probably right....I only have 2 shakes a day first before training then one about 30-45 mins after......rest of my protein is from the usual sources including about 10 eggs a day at the moment.......but If I ever go to the gym without having had my shake I realy worry that my muscles aint getting what they need and I am in fact wasting my time training....in fact talking to you about it has got me even more paniced as I'm training in half an hour.....PROTEINLESS


seriously have a look at PHd synergy iso7 mate, the nutritional breakdown is impressive as it has like i said -- added tourine,creatine,glutamine and vits and mins, it does give feul for a wicked workout but dont use it just before bed as i find the tourine keeps me up :thumb:



S-A-L said:


> HELLO FOR THE SECOND TIME :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hello :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> Hello :bounce:


I'm honoured 

:tongue:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> seriously have a look at PHd synergy iso7 mate, the nutritional breakdown is impressive as it has like i said -- added tourine,creatine,glutamine and vits and mins, it does give feul for a wicked workout but dont use it just before bed as i find the tourine keeps me up :thumb:


I will mate...thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> HELLO FOR THE SECOND TIME :lol: :lol: :lol:


did someone say something.....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I will mate...thanks for the advice :thumb:


Ebay though buddy as its only 30 quid on ebay but 40quid every where else lol


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> did someone say something.....


b!tch :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

right gayboys...I'm off to gym for my protein free workout :confused1:

later fellas :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> right gayboys...I'm off to gym for my protein free workout :confused1:
> 
> later fellas :thumbup1:


have a good workout mate:bounce:


----------



## SALKev

what he said


----------



## D_MMA

back from dinner,

few hot birds in the canteen i was close to rape'ing but they got away. too many witnesses.

Still the one in my office is still here so gunna flex past her in a minute with my willy out...

thers my update


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> right gayboys...I'm off to gym for my protein free workout :confused1:
> 
> later fellas :thumbup1:


laters bumboy :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> back from dinner,
> 
> few hot birds in the canteen i was close to rape'ing but they got away. too many witnesses.
> 
> Still the one in my office is still here so gunna flex past her in a minute with my willy out...
> 
> thers my update


pics or video mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

i will when i capture her


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> i will when i capture her


never then :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

There, caught up with the last bunch of pages..

Hey everyone, how are we all today?


----------



## SALKev

:laugh:

I'm doing some business work that I havn't done...not long to complete either - I'm stumped as to what to put as the aims and objectives, it has to be SMART as well so I need some word blending skills here :sad:


----------



## robisco11

I feel sick


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Off to train delts, traps and tri's in 30 mins, wish me luck I haven't trained properly in about 6 weeks:lol:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Off to train delts, traps and tri's in 30 mins, wish me luck I haven't trained properly in about 6 weeks:lol:


good luck...you'll be in fvckin agony tommorow!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I know, I only did 3 sets of 12, with press ups the other day and my chest is killing! Love it though


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening just got back from doing chest omg I'm achinng lol goimg for a run later. How is everyone ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I can't take my t shirt of or lift my arms past parallel:lol:


----------



## SALKev

I'm like that too...excessive fat is a b!tch


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Managed to get it off so I can pose in my mirror, I still look huge and like a god though which is good I suppose


----------



## Spriggen

I'm off out, hope everyone has a good night whatever you's decide to do


----------



## SALKev

later buddy


----------



## ryoken

iiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmm bbbbbbbbaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkk from the gym after a great chest/tri workout hows everyone??


----------



## SALKev

okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, glad you had a good workout - im taking a very short break from a spot of work i have to do


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, glad you had a good workout - im taking a very short break from a spot of work i have to do


coooooooooooooooool

sorry couldnt help myself:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

HEllo everyone !


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> HEllo everyone !


Good evening sexy Tara how are you???


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> coooooooooooooooool
> 
> sorry couldnt help myself:lol: :lol: :lol:


its addictivve i know 



Bettyboo said:


> HEllo everyone !


Hola


----------



## Bettyboo

im good very achy from chest work out and skipping lol


----------



## Bettyboo

HAHAHAHA, A women in the gym today asked me if I was taking Winstatol or something pmsl, lol she looked at me in disbelief when I told her all I take is vitamins and creatine. It was weird being asked that!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> HAHAHAHA, A women in the gym today asked me if I was taking Winstatol or something pmsl, lol she looked at me in disbelief when I told her all I take is vitamins and creatine. It was weird being asked that!


Lol think you mean winstrol, no wonder 16" guns are massive for a woman and not bad for a man either! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol think you mean winstrol, no wonder 16" guns are massive for a woman and not bad for a man either! :thumb:


$hit is that good or bad ppl asking if I take gear??? Hmmm


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> $hit is that good or bad ppl asking if I take gear??? Hmmm


Definitely good!


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Definitely good!


Well I hope ppl dont start asking that stupid question all the time. It would start to pee me off if they did! I hate it when people make assumptions just cause you work out dont mean you have to take gear!


----------



## SALKev

It just means your becoming more goddess like, people are jealous of people with power so they make up things to try and degrade them (or their completely innocent asking a reasonable question to satisfy their curiousity)


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> It just means your becoming more goddess like, people are jealous of people with power so they make up things to try and degrade them (or their completely innocent asking a reasonable question to satisfy their curiousity)


PMSL laughing @ goddess like haha definitely not me!


----------



## SALKev

i found this: "Modesty becomes a young man."

so you better stop the modesty or you'll be growing a cock any day now :lol:

edit: Mak put me onto it..with his god stuff :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> i found this: "Modesty becomes a young man."
> 
> so you better stop the modesty or you'll be growing a cock any day now :lol:
> 
> edit: Mak put me onto it..with his god stuff :laugh:


Hmm well I just think goddess is very out of my league, more like girl next door lol

PS Mak just thinks he is a god, he aint really sssh don't tell him, its just a figment of his imagination hehe :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

I guess thats better than the average....how does this end for women? :confused1: 

he had me fooled, damnit!


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> I guess thats better than the average....how does this end for women? :confused1:


Now im comfused :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: well saying that it don't take much! lol


----------



## SALKev

oh dear :lol:

lets break this down for you then

average joe

joe = male

average ?

? = female

so back to the question "better than the average...how does this end for women?"


----------



## Bettyboo

I have no idea tbh, I like being average i can blend in more easily and not get noticed.


----------



## SALKev

for real? mg:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> for real? mg:


Yep, for real its nice being not noticed! I don't do attention or compliments very well.


----------



## SALKev

wow. i am truly shocked.


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> wow. i am truly shocked.


Not everyone likes attention don't y know...lol


----------



## SALKev

I think its that ive never met someone like that before, i like a fair bit of attention but i dont like to be the 'look at me all the time, im like being the centre of attention 24/7' type person. Its a concept i cant get my head around, not liking attention :confused1:

well, im off for tonight, adios!


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night!


----------



## Spriggen

Heyy anyone thats there


----------



## Bettyboo

imnot going lol SAL was/has


----------



## Spriggen

haha heyy 

Had a good day/night?


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah lol had good training session, arms are aching from the day's before session... lol

How is you ?


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah i'm fine thanks, feeling pretty tired tonight which is a good sign


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im knackered and will be going bed b4 1 tonight that is my target lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning everyone!


----------



## Spriggen

Morning Betty  Get a good sleep?


----------



## Bettyboo

Sorta went bed at 01:30 got up at 07:30 good for me lol


----------



## SALKev

afternoon you two 

quiet round here today


----------



## Bettyboo

Ellol SAL didnt see ya lurking hehe how are ya?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hey guys, I got to sleep at 6:30 woke at 11 and hungover as ****


----------



## Bettyboo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey guys, I got to sleep at 6:30 woke at 11 and hungover as ****


Lol nutter, surely drinking aint no good for training???

Hmm just measure my wrist and they are 7 inches my biceps not grown measure them cold lol still 16 inches calves 17 inches thigh 21 across my shoulders 20 inches waist is still 29.5 lol


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Ellol SAL didnt see ya lurking hehe how are ya?


me? lurking? hw dare you :laugh:

im ok thanks, just about to watch 'office space' (oldish film) so probably wont post for a while after this one, met a dads friend who i thought didnt really exist - hes pretty friendly so its good  other than that its been abit dull, you doing any better?



MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey guys, I got to sleep at 6:30 woke at 11 and hungover as ****


read below silly billy :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Lol nutter, surely drinking aint no good for training???
> 
> Hmm just measure my wrist and they are 7 inches my biceps not grown measure them cold lol still 16 inches calves 17 inches thigh 21 across my shoulders 20 inches waist is still 29.5 lol


nice measurements!! kick ass in fact :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

pics on journal guys!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I was bored and my girl went to sleep so decided to get pis5ed:lol: I've been good all week except that 8 fried egg sandwich with 5 rashers of bacon it.

Awesome measurements btw


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol nutter, surely drinking aint no good for training???


Its essential for training....in fact its my main supliment....impossible to make any progress without it....in fact I shall be starting my next cycle any moment :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im bored i fell asleep lol woke up had food going for a run in a bit, next door are having the kids for me lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Evening folks anyone online - I'm soooo bored!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening hun, bored yes that springs to mind too lol crap on tv....


----------



## SALKev

as is this chunk of hunk :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol chunk of a hunk lol


----------



## SALKev

is all you'll ever get :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> is all you'll ever get :tongue:


Lol who is a chunk of a hunk???


----------



## SALKev

now YOU've lost me :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> as is this chunk of hunk :thumbup1:


You put this lol


----------



## SALKev

its chunk OF hunk, not chunk OF A hunk :lol:

i really need to make myself more understandable...itmakes sense up herebut when written down it seems to fall apart sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol who is a chunk of a hunk???


You called:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

and ill send reps back your way soon, your right, i am a bit mad


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> You called:thumb:


this is all you came in for? :lol: i havnt seen your sorry ass down here in ages!


----------



## Dsahna

My ass aint sorry,it gets plenty action sal:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> My ass aint sorry,it gets plenty action sal:thumbup1:


pmsl lol lol


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> My ass aint sorry,it gets plenty action sal:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Id dosent really:whistling:


----------



## SALKev

the deed is done,no going back now :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

:blush: FCUK!


----------



## SALKev

:tongue:

well, this chunk OF hunk is off for today so goodnight to all the fantastic people who read this post :thumbup1:

PS Mr D, i love your reps - good numbers 

PPS thanks!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm what you up to then Dan, you not with the mrs tonight wooing her lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm what you up to then Dan, you not with the mrs tonight wooing her lol


 :wink: soon tara,though its very rare these days:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> :tongue:
> 
> well, this chunk OF hunk is off for today so goodnight to all the fantastic people who read this post :thumbup1:
> 
> PS Mr D, i love your reps - good numbers
> 
> PPS thanks!


Later sal :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> :wink: soon tara,though its very rare these days:lol:


Hnm it should never be rare, lol make the effort man! Dont be married to the puter, get your **** over hers and take some flowers and a bottle!


----------



## SALKev

afternoon whoevers there, where the bloody hell is everyone nowadays??


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> afternoon whoevers there, where the bloody hell is everyone nowadays??


well i was sleeping on the sofa whilst i had a nice dream about a huge steak then got rudely awakened by the missis and now just sat about as its rest day for me today


----------



## SALKev

:bounce: someone!

dreams about food...there's something ive never had!


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> :bounce: someone!
> 
> dreams about food...there's something ive never had!


 well the dreams gonna turn into reality later as i have decided a huge steak is in order for dinner:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello people x


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> well the dreams gonna turn into reality later as i have decided a huge steak is in order for dinner:thumb:


haha!

(shut it bum face..  ..i get a gorgeous pie..with chicken in it..pie+chicken = supreme heaven food!)



Bettyboo said:


> Hello people x


abkhaz! how are you on this glorious rainy day?


----------



## 0161

evening everyone

how are we all?


----------



## SALKev

its still 5 o clock mate :confused1:

im ok, pretty bored...havnt seen you in yonks, whatve you been upto?


----------



## Dsahna

Hello again sal


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> haha!
> 
> *(shut it bum face..*  *..i get a gorgeous pie..with chicken in it..pie+chicken = supreme heaven food!)*
> 
> abkhaz! how are you on this glorious rainy day?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

lmfao


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> its still 5 o clock mate :confused1:
> 
> im ok, pretty bored...havnt seen you in yonks, whatve you been upto?


not much really just workin lots

yeah bored here too , theres bugger all on tv!


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Hello again sal












its the ass that gets loads of action! :lol: :lol:

twice in two days? whats up mate :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> not much really just workin lots
> 
> yeah bored here too , theres bugger all on tv!


ahh, alway the work

tv? i watch it so little i barely know what it is


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> ahh, alway the work
> 
> tv? i watch it so little i barely know what it is


hmmm i got x factor in the v+ might watch that!


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> its the ass that gets loads of action! :lol: :lol:
> 
> twice in two days? whats up mate :laugh:


Whats uplots of things has been up:thumb:

Ha ha im okay mate ,hows you


----------



## SALKev

now theres a good programme...ive watched it....twice perhaps? :laugh:


----------



## impulse

S-A-L said:


> its the ass that gets loads of action! :lol: :lol:
> 
> twice in two days? whats up mate :laugh:


paha! :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

evening ****'s!!


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Whats uplots of things has been up:thumb:
> 
> Ha ha im okay mate ,hows you


 

good to hearr! im still here, hearts still working thankfully (its fvcking boring when its raining...and that featureless sky just tops it off nicely...grey sky, no clouds - nothing :sad

might watch another film - -i am in the moody for something to do :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

impulse said:


> paha! :laugh:


welcome to bronzies mate (and some silvers and gold too) :thumb:



robisco11 said:


> evening ****'s!!


wassup g?


----------



## SALKev

my bad rob, i thought you said homies :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Yay leg training for me soon, can't fvcking wait. My arms are up 0.5" from last week already, now a measily 18.25":lol:Ah well will soon be back to 19" I hope.


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> my bad rob, i thought you said homies :lol:


hahaha ahhh poor child, how are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

ello just did a fitness dvd haha it was well mad sweated like a pig! Me thinks me will do it again tomorrow lol


----------



## SALKev

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yay leg training for me soon, can't fvcking wait. My arms are up 0.5" from last week already, now a measily 18.25":lol:Ah well will soon be back to 19" I hope.


and we shall smite thee down in a storm of betas :lol:



robisco11 said:


> hahaha ahhh poor child, how are you?


bored as a squirrel without nuts, i REALLY hope your state of affairs is better


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> and we shall smite thee down in a storm of betas :lol:
> 
> bored as a squirrel without nuts, i REALLY hope your state of affairs is better


its not mate.....its not


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> ello just did a fitness dvd haha it was well mad sweated like a pig! Me thinks me will do it again tomorrow lol


flippin heck, maybe i was experiencing the silence before the storm..........loads of people here now 

sounds like you enjoyed your dvd well and thorough :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

bum rob :sad:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> ello just did a fitness dvd haha it was well mad sweated like a pig! Me thinks me will do it again tomorrow lol


Lol glad you enjoyed yourself, which one was it? Rather like the Geri Halliwell one myself:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Its an old one I had it a few years no celebrity in it... It just called Work iI


----------



## Howe

Evening all!  Haven' been in here in while!!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello how:thumb: hows you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello how are ya x


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All - How are we today?


----------



## robisco11

morning Charlieeeeeee, im good thank you? how about you?


----------



## Bettyboo

morning, am off to do legs in a bit whohhoo,going to the gym without the kids today how fab is that.


----------



## CharlieC25

I am in serious back agony after washing the living room floor hehe


----------



## M_at

I want to sleep.


----------



## SALKev

arfeternoon all


----------



## D_MMA

Afternoon all

had busy day at work but goin home with concussion soon.


----------



## SALKev

whaaaaaaaaat? I did read that right...your going home with concussion :confused1:

what happened mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Omg had a mad work out I actually puked cause i trained very hard; The the perv was at the gym and it annoyed me!

Legs are like blady jelly, also two annoying fcuking kids on the bus if they kick me once more I might have to kick them back. Their blady mother is letting them climb all over the seats and they are putting their feet all over my top grrr can't wait to get a car again! Rant over hello everyone!

Edited as was spelling errors and typo's lol hope this is better SAL ;-)


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Omg had a mad work out I actually puke cause itrainedvery hard cause the perv was at the gym and it annoyed me!
> 
> Legs are like blady jelly two annoying fcuking kids on the bus if they kick me once more I might have to kick them back. Their blady mother is letting them cimb all over the seats and they are putting theor feet all over my top grrr can't wait to get a car again! Rant over hello everyone!


you should have slowed down abit before writing that!

so you puked because you trained very hard and you trained hard because the perv wast at the gym and it annoyed you? :confused1:

those kids sound horrible...if it was my top...there'd be a reckoning... :cursing: ..and ive just watch pulp fiction again so im in the mood to say

'The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you asshole kids who keep jumping on me, making marks on my fvcking top.'

....hello there  :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> you should have slowed down abit before writing that!
> 
> so you puked because you trained very hard and you trained hard because the perv wast at the gym and it annoyed you? :confused1:
> 
> those kids sound horrible...if it was my top...there'd be a reckoning... :cursing: ..and ive just watch pulp fiction again so im in the mood to say
> 
> 'The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you asshole kids who keep jumping on me, making marks on my fvcking top.'
> 
> ....hello there  :laugh:


lol sorry for that ramble i was on the bus typing that on my blackberry! Now at home on laptop just about to go out for a walk with the pup and my daughter well sorta walk/hobble lol


----------



## SALKev

ok 

enjoy your walk-hobble...ooo....wobble :lol:

edit - and thanks for the reps, ill return them yet again when i can!


----------



## robisco11

evening, just had a cracking back workout, well knackered now! how is everyone?


----------



## SALKev

hey ****, glad you had a good workout, im alrighty...no idea what else to say you ggive me so little to work with


----------



## Bettyboo

Right be back later going for me walk lol have fun kids!


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> hey ****, glad you had a good workout, im alrighty...no idea what else to say you ggive me so little to work with


haha geeeeeeeeeek


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Right be back later going for me walk lol have fun kids!


 :rockon:



robisco11 said:


> haha geeeeeeeeeek


yeah well it doesnt matter 'cos i have a massive cock to compensate :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

BOO!


----------



## M_at

Eeek!


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Bronzers and co lol


----------



## M_at

Morning Betty


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Morning Betty


Mat how are you? Just off to the gym to do back!


----------



## chrisba

Wooo!! Bronzers in the house! :rockon:


----------



## M_at

Back - yes I remember my back - coz it aches like buggery. Did deadlifts last night!


----------



## SALKev

afternoon all you sexy people :thumb:



chrisba said:


> Wooo!! Bronzers in the house! :rockon:


welcome mate, enjoy your stay


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> afternoon all you sexy people :thumb:


I assume you're talking to me....the description doesnt realy fit anyone else :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

amazing how quickly you can respond to things when you want to :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Evening.....not been on here for a while!

Is Cecil still solid?

Is betty still a flasher?

Is Ian still grumpy?

Is Jem still the MILF?


----------



## Bettyboo

John XTC-SE said:


> Evening.....not been on here for a while!
> 
> Is Cecil still solid?
> 
> Is betty still a flasher?
> 
> Is Ian still grumpy?
> 
> Is Jem still the MILF?


Yes to all of the above and more haha, how are you?


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Yes to all of the above and more haha, how are you?


Hi Betty, Im doing good - what about you? any big changes in your life? (apart from your muscles)


----------



## Bettyboo

John XTC-SE said:


> Hi Betty, Im doing good - what about you? any big changes in your life? (apart from your muscles)


Hmm nope well sorta gonna enter the NABBA West next April to see how I do... not other changes boring dull life lol Oh I have sore glutes from a mad training session yesterday :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm nope well sorta gonna enter the NABBA West next April to see how I do... not other changes boring dull life lol Oh I have sore glutes from a mad training session yesterday :tongue: :tongue:


That must be very exciting, especially considering your transformation, just please don't flash the judges your bum cheeks!


----------



## Bettyboo

John XTC-SE said:


> That must be very exciting, especially considering your transformation, just please don't flash the judges your bum cheeks!


Hmm then maybe I shouldnt wear a thongy posing suit haha, you missed the legs and the side view this morning haha


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Eveing Howe you up to much this evening....


----------



## robisco11

evening losers


----------



## danC

Hey guys :beer:


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Eveing Howe you up to much this evening....


Evening Betty! You ok? Not much just trying to relax. You?



robisco11 said:


> evening losers


Evening Mate



danC said:


> Hey guys :beer:


Evening


----------



## robisco11

evening howe (your not a loser of course ) hows it going? i still see no journal!!!!


----------



## Howe

robisco11 said:


> evening howe (your not a loser of course ) hows it going? i still see no journal!!!!


Good!  Umm thinks are ok. Heads all over the place at the moment though. you?

I know i will get one up i just need get things settled down.


----------



## M_at

Evening wheetabisco


----------



## danC

you alright Howe ?, Nice to meet u btw


----------



## robisco11

Howe said:


> Good!  Umm thinks are ok. Heads all over the place at the moment though. you?
> 
> I know i will get one up i just need get things settled down.


ahhh i'll let you off then!!


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Evening wheetabisco


you have a way with words!! Hows it going? *runs to matts journal to witness ****-erotic actions at they're best*


----------



## M_at

Doing good - thought wheetabisco fitted cos you're a strong bugger - you must have had three 

Gayness was yesterday. Today and tomorrow are rest days.


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> Doing good - thought wheetabisco fitted cos you're a strong bugger - you must have had three
> 
> Gayness was yesterday. Today and tomorrow are rest days.


ahhh but thursday i'll be there, witnessing the gayness!! Not sure about the weetabix, i stopped having them, i was going through about 8 at breakfast, stupid things, two bites n they're gone!!!


----------



## Howe

M_at said:


> Evening wheetabisco


Evening Mate



danC said:


> you alright Howe ?, Nice to meet u btw


Not to bad, Yourself? Yes you to 



robisco11 said:


> ahhh i'll let you off then!!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## danC

Up 2 much good tonite Howe ?


----------



## Howe

danC said:


> Up 2 much good tonite Howe ?


No - Well relaxing. You?


----------



## danC

Same As Nothing worth talking about :laugh:


----------



## Howe

danC said:


> Same As Nothing worth talking about :laugh:


Fair enough.. How long you been training?


----------



## danC

Going to start sept, im going on holiday to spain my aunt and uncles for a bit with a one way ticket, so when i get back its straight to the supermarket then my mates home gym to pump some iron :lol:


----------



## Howe

danC said:


> Going to start sept, im going on holiday to spain my aunt and uncles for a bit with a one way ticket, so when i get back its straight to the supermarket then my mates home gym to pump some iron :lol:


Good stuff! - Hope you enjoy Spain


----------



## danC

cheers mate hoping to get sunburnt too pieces :cool2:


----------



## ManOnAMission

danC said:


> cheers mate hoping to get sunburnt too pieces :cool2:


Get to the nudist beach if you can, its great getting sunburnt and then walking around with everything hanging out - but use some factor 50 on your penis...:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

im off you half wits, peaceeeee my bronze brothers


----------



## danC

ill try the nudeist beach :lol: .

Morning Boyos


----------



## bowen86

yo good morning! just on meal 2! yum yum yum!


----------



## danC

anything nice mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning just off to do chest will try and film it lol and post it on u tube pmsl Your not allowed to laugh though


----------



## bowen86

not really dan, cous cous and chicken breast!


----------



## danC

is that plain cous cous or flavoured ?


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Morning just off to do chest will try and film it lol and post it on u tube pmsl Your not allowed to laugh though


you can count on me......to laugh my head off :thumb:

just kidding, will be great to see a powerhouse such as yourself in action :cool2:



danC said:


> is that plain cous cous or flavoured ?


the joys of discussing cous cous, how'd i ever forget :lol:


----------



## danC

is brown rice quite nice with chicken ?


----------



## robisco11

evening sub standard beings  how are we all?


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all!


----------



## danC

Evening Howe & robisco11, You guys alright ?
​


----------



## robisco11

not bad dan not bad!!

how bout you?

and you howieeeeieeeeeehhowiiwwwws?


----------



## danC

Good to hear mate,

Yeah im Good thanks,

im off for a bit,

if anyone comes up with a way of making a 4 egg omelette Not taste like egg but still have egg in it..

please post, stupid question i know...


----------



## Howe

Im ok thanks.


----------



## IanStu

danC said:


> Good to hear mate,
> 
> Yeah im Good thanks,
> 
> im off for a bit,
> 
> if anyone comes up with a way of making a 4 egg omelette Not taste like egg but still have egg in it..
> 
> please post, stupid question i know...


what do you want it to taste of?


----------



## Howe

IanStu said:


> what do you want it to taste of?


Afternoon Ian


----------



## IanStu

Howe said:


> Afternoon Ian


Evening Howsa


----------



## danC

maybe spicy


----------



## SALKev

salami/pepperoni or something to the omelette question (im a naughty boy  )....good strong FLAVA brought to the fronteer of omelette consumption

evening lovelys 

what a cock fest this is...


----------



## danC

do u reckon chilli would be alright on it aswell?


----------



## robisco11

stop being a fanny and just eat the eggs


----------



## SALKev

you can add that as well but it wont affect the flavour nitceably until you actually get one ini your mouth and chew like fvck....unless its chilli powder? ive only used chilli fresh


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> stop being a fanny and just eat the eggs


hes tryin to cover up eggs wit chilli...he deserves man points for that :thumb:


----------



## danC

yeah accept their blow my brains out :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

drink them, 2 seconds and they're gone, done and dusted!!!


----------



## SALKev

danC said:


> yeah accept their blow my brains out :laugh:


you dont do it often enough then

man points deducted :lol:


----------



## danC

Worst part is going to the loo after them spicy $hits


----------



## SALKev

manly points added, only men would discuss their dumps :thumb:


----------



## danC

can i exchange manly points for reps ?

just kidding:lol:...

Anyone watching any footy tonight ?


----------



## SALKev

danC said:


> can i exchange manly points for reps ?
> 
> just kidding:lol:...
> 
> Anyone watching any footy tonight ?


you sure can, just this once though  (and make sure you return them as well, cos you arnt the only desperate one here :lol: )

i dont watch futtyball, play with mates thats about it


----------



## danC

How do i Rep you back ?


----------



## SALKev

click the guy in *black* under my avi (the i approve option preferably  ) :thumbup1:


----------



## danC

Done :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

cheers 

i think ill step it up abit now...

Rob you cnut, you can be very manly if you give me reps :lol:


----------



## robisco11

i dont need your reps/points to make me a man


----------



## IanStu

I need all your reps...or i'll start to grow breasts....hurry dont delay


----------



## Howe

Evening All


----------



## SALKev

so you say...every ten man points is an inch to your penis...tempted now? :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> I need all your reps...or i'll start to grow breasts....hurry dont delay


I need yours, want to exchange? :thumbup1:



Howe said:


> Evening All


helloooooo there, i know this is abit 'old'........but have you finished your maths yet?


----------



## IanStu

Howe said:


> Evening All


Howe mate....all you seem to say these days is morning...afternoon, evening or hello...try and liven things up a bit theres a good lad:thumb:



S-A-L said:


> so you say...every ten man points is an inch to your penis...tempted now? :tongue:


I'm assuming that was for Rob....learn to use quotes or nobody knows who you are talking to...theres a good lad:thumb:


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> I need all your reps...or i'll start to grow breasts....hurry dont delay


If you did grow breasts you could get more rep points anyway, just post up boobie pics and wear a "stylish" hat....ah you have the hat already so that's half the job done!


----------



## robisco11

how about you all comment on my journal and realise how great i am....and then i'll rep you all.............  especially you Ian, you need all the reps you can get, you have nothing else worth living for


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> I'm assuming that was for Rob....learn to use quotes or nobody knows who you are talking to...theres a good lad:thumb:


not my fault you bums decided to barge in right at that moment :lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

robisco11 said:


> how about you all comment on my journal and realise how great i am....and then i'll rep you all.............  especially you Ian, you need all the reps you can get, you have nothing else worth living for


 If you tell me which is your journal I shall gladly make my way there. I'm sure a few people will follow me then you will have 20 pages of rep whooring and mud slinging. All fairly entertaining just don't expect your journal to recover for a while:lol:


----------



## robisco11

Terra Firma said:


> If you tell me which is your journal I shall gladly make my way there. I'm sure a few people will follow me then you will have 20 pages of rep whooring and mud slinging. All fairly entertaining just don't expect your journal to recover for a while:lol:


the links at the bottom of my posts somewhere. Please act responsibly in my journal, and i will not accept any blame for anything offensive posted there 

edit- forgot the link had been deleted, its on the most recent threads NOW...Robs journal attempt 2!!!


----------



## Terra Firma

robisco11 said:


> the links at the bottom of my posts somewhere. Please act responsibly in my journal, and i will not accept any blame for anything offensive posted there
> 
> edit- forgot the link had been deleted, its on the most recent threads NOW...Robs journal attempt 2!!!


 Why of course I will be responsible! I will not accept any blame for offensive posts by others though:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Terra Firma said:


> Why of course I will be responsible! I will not accept any blame for offensive posts by others though:laugh:


we're on the same page


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> I need yours, want to exchange? :thumbup1:


lets see....yours are worth 4160 points and mine are worth 25,278 points...dont seem a fair swap...think i'll pass:thumbup1:

but you could still rep me...its better to give than recieve


----------



## SALKev

see you later numpties, if you have reps to give out im always open - you get manly/womanly points for doing it

currently -

danC - 1 manly point

robisco11 - 1 (wo)manly point

with love,

S-A-L the awesome

PS the definition of manly/womanly points is return reps!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> lets see....yours are worth 4160 points and mine are worth 25,278 points...dont seem a fair swap...think i'll pass:thumbup1:
> 
> but you could still rep me...its better to give than recieve


kiss

my

ass

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> kiss
> 
> my
> 
> ass
> 
> :thumb:


OK....rep me first though


----------



## robisco11

(wo)manly? NEGGED!!!!


----------



## Howe

S-A-L said:


> helloooooo there, i know this is abit 'old'........but have you finished your maths yet?


Nope  You ok mate?



IanStu said:


> Howe mate....all you seem to say these days is morning...afternoon, evening or hello...try and liven things up a bit theres a good lad:thumb:


I know mate ,sorry i always say hello and forget to check back for ages by which time everyone gone! I shell correct my errors!

I would rep you but i all out love!


----------



## SALKev

im baaaaaaaaaaaaack.....



IanStu said:


> OK....rep me first though


anything for a rep  ...im still waiting for mine, i dont care if your rep power is bigger....if you rep me first mine will be more than it is now and so add extra reps to you 



robisco11 said:


> (wo)manly? NEGGED!!!!


i was trying to disguise our love for each other :lol:



Howe said:


> Nope  You ok mate?


 mg:

im now stunned :thumb:

.....now im gone


----------



## danC

Morning :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

morning dan how you doin?


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all

finally back in work now the concussion has wore off haha

was fine to be honest but when boss tell me to go home- you go home!

hows is everyone what have i missed


----------



## danC

Im good thanks robisco, u alright ?


----------



## M_at

Afternoon girls - how are we all today?


----------



## D_MMA

good mat u?


----------



## M_at

Doing pretty good - just getting into a new routine at the gym.

Shameless plug for my journal coming up...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal.html


----------



## Rickski

Hi all just dropping by, how are we all.


----------



## SALKev

alright buddy?

we losers are all the same so asking one person is usually enough :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks, I think strained my chest and over did it yesterday im in a bit of soreness lol


----------



## SALKev

oh dear :sad:

did you record it? h34r:


----------



## SALKev

got to go, speak to you awesome people at a later date :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

proper on it today first 100% perfect day iv had this week as iv struggle to get up plus the concussion since sunday.. anyway

its gone like this

6:30 - 1 peice whole meal bread 2 poach eggs and a shake

7.30 - protein bar

10 - chicken breast & 100g rice.

12 - coming up - dinnertime more chicken n rice

gunna be perfect all day and smash chest tonight. woop woop


----------



## Jem

AFTERNOON ALL

BACK ON ENGLISH SOIL THANK FOOK !!!! ....MISSED YOU ALL TONS ...erm yes, lots and lots


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> AFTERNOON ALL
> 
> BACK ON ENGLISH SOIL THANK FOOK !!!! ....MISSED YOU ALL TONS ...erm yes, lots and lots


About fvckin time.....hope you had a good one.....thread nearly died without you :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> About fvckin time.....hope you had a good one.....thread nearly died without you :thumb:


...and what a hat to come back to Ian !!!! Glad you missed me - how was London ? and who kept the thread alive ?

Anything happened with rep system yet ? :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ...and what a hat to come back to Ian !!!! Glad you missed me - how was London ? and who kept the thread alive ?
> 
> Anything happened with rep system yet ? :bounce:


No one kept the thread alive....I've stopped posting here more or less....I aint been to London but I'm sure its fine...u must be thinking of someone else........rep system is still the same...but needs updating soon as is being abused by many... :whistling:

U got any holiday pics


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> No one kept the thread alive....I've stopped posting here more or less....I aint been to London but I'm sure its fine...u must be thinking of someone else........rep system is still the same...but needs updating soon as is being abused by many... :whistling:
> 
> U got any holiday pics


well where are you posting then? hmmm got a journal yet love? s'pose not ! and I thought the wife was dragging you to some 5* hotel in London a few weeks ago ....you were not happy at the prospect - t'was you - the same man !

Hmmm abuse of the system - who would have thought it ! :cool2:

Lots of pics ...not up yet ...will update tomorrow when I am more tech minded - still not with it as yet - used to riding camels and suntan application ...not pcs ....


----------



## robisco11

what you on about IAN, i kept the fcuking thread alive !!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> well where are you posting then? hmmm got a journal yet love? s'pose not ! and I thought the wife was dragging you to some 5* hotel in London a few weeks ago ....you were not happy at the prospect - t'was you - the same man !
> 
> Hmmm abuse of the system - who would have thought it ! :cool2:
> 
> Lots of pics ...not up yet ...will update tomorrow when I am more tech minded - still not with it as yet - used to riding camels and suntan application ...not pcs ....


Oh right...now I'm with you...we went to Bournemouth in the end...still stopped in a 5* hotel...cost a fvckin fortune...but had a realy good gym though for a hotel so that was OK...seems ages ago now....

Lookin forward to pics...I'm assuming they are topless....we're all very grown up here and don't worry about that sort of thing :bounce:


----------



## Jem

oh well hello rob.....


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> what you on about IAN, i kept the fcuking thread alive !!!


yeah a sort of living death though to be honest mate


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh right...now I'm with you...we went to Bournemouth in the end...still stopped in a 5* hotel...cost a fvckin fortune...but had a realy good gym though for a hotel so that was OK...seems ages ago now....
> 
> Lookin forward to pics...I'm assuming they are topless....we're all very grown up here and don't worry about that sort of thing :bounce:


oh quite - seems topless are needed to liven the thread up doesnt it ? shame therefore that there was full nipple coverage for the entire holiday then is it not ? there was a russian girl who saw fit to wear elastoplasts over her tats ....obviously could not afford bikini tops .....


----------



## ryoken

damn Jems back --- to think i had just got over the lusting/love/stalkerish feelings i was getting and had been having a some what normal life again, now its ruined ruined i tell you:lol: :lol: :lol:

(obviously im talking about Ian as he stopped posting in here)


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> oh well hello rob.....


aternooooooon!



IanStu said:


> yeah a sort of living death though to be honest mate


ahhh my dislike for you grows more and more everyday


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> AFTERNOON ALL
> 
> BACK ON ENGLISH SOIL THANK FOOK !!!! ....MISSED YOU ALL TONS ...erm yes, lots and lots


elllo Jem how was your holiday, did you enjoy it??


----------



## IanStu

Gainer said:


> the way i see it is that i p[ost a topless pic everytime i post... i expect the favour returned every now and then...!


yes...difference is mate we wish you'd stop...they are sort of forced on us....whereas topless pics of jem are like hens teeth...priceless


----------



## Jem

PMSL - No deal Luke - god loves a trier though!

Bear in mind that I wore little enough as it was - tis a relief to be wearing clothes for once - although it does feel strange ....

Hi Betty - great time and great to be home ....enough of speaking in broken english and oooh I do hate russian holiday makers .....


----------



## SALKev

helloo smelly jemmy 

you better have enjoyed your holiday

(yes that was a threat.....but theres nothing to threaten you with so its void :lol: )


----------



## ryoken

ryoken said:


> damn Jems back --- to think i had just got over the lusting/love/stalkerish feelings i was getting and had been having a some what normal life again, now its ruined ruined i tell you:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (obviously im talking about Ian as he stopped posting in here)


my post got overlooked then bahhh:cursing:

welcome back Jem and yes Ian i am stalking you


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> my post got overlooked then bahhh:cursing:
> 
> welcome back Jem and yes Ian i am stalking you


LOL....I saw it...dont get paranoid......of course you're stalking me Ry...how could you not...you're only human :thumb:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> helloo smelly jemmy
> 
> you better have enjoyed your holiday
> 
> (yes that was a threat.....but theres nothing to threaten you with so its void :lol: )


alreet sal honey - yes t'was nice to lie in the sun alllllll day long .....and sweat like a P.I.G ....good stuff !!!



ryoken said:


> my post got overlooked then bahhh:cursing:
> 
> welcome back Jem and yes Ian i am stalking you


thanks Ry - let the lust fest begin ! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

OMG ................bronzers what is going on - gonna read back and find out what happened .....


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> alreet sal honey - yes t'was nice to lie in the sun alllllll day long .....and sweat like a P.I.G ....good stuff !!!


damn right its good stuff :bounce: :bounce:



Jem said:


> OMG ................bronzers what is going on - gonna read back and find out what happened .....


tell us of your verdict Sherlock


----------



## robisco11

bronze is dead now.....its time is up!


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> bronze is dead now.....its time is up!


pfft...you give up too easily :surrender:


----------



## IanStu

RIP


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> RIP


dont encourage him you bum :lol:


----------



## IanStu

thinking of changing my avi today....got a bit sick of looking at that smirking [email protected], think I need to present a more serious persona to the world...I'll have to see what I can come up with


----------



## SALKev

serious?

so long as its in the usual brand of avi's from you i think it will be great


----------



## danC

Afternoon all! 

Was just wondering is 2 hours weightlifting on odd days too much ?

monday, Wednesday, friday.

3sets x 10 reps...


----------



## IanStu

danC said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Was just wondering is 2 hours weightlifting on odd days too much ?
> 
> monday, Wednesday, friday.
> 
> 3sets x 10 reps...


do you mean 2 hours each session....if so then yes that is too much...an hour max is all you need....I do my training in about 45 mins


----------



## danC

yeah i ment each session, ill just stick to an hour  .

How is everyone today ? :cool2:


----------



## badger

danC said:


> yeah i ment each session, ill just stick to an hour  .
> 
> How is everyone today ? :cool2:


Good mate thanks, much as it pains me to say, "cough" Ian's right an hour is plenty. God that hurt :lol:


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> Good mate thanks, much as it pains me to say, "cough" Ian's right an hour is plenty. God that hurt :lol:


LOL....like the new avi mate...lookin good


----------



## badger

Cheers mate, getting there, fcking slowly though still some more to come off round mid section determined to have a nosey at what these mystical things called ABS are that i've heard other people taking about. :whistling:

Hows u anyhows ? missus n kids ok ?


----------



## Jem

Bidge Badge Bodge - Looking good !


----------



## SALKev

gosh where is everyone?


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> gosh where is everyone?


Im lurking around lol, god i stink of deep heat at the moment and i hate the smell it makes me feel ill but needs must and all that

hows you mate????


----------



## Jem

I am here !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I am here !


ooh hello you:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> Im lurking around lol, god i stink of deep heat at the moment and i hate the smell it makes me feel ill but needs must and all that
> 
> hows you mate????


 mg: i love the smell of that stuff...really nice!

if you want an honest answer im bored out of my black and white underwear (maybe a little too much detail there but im sure you'll enjoy the image of imagining me :lol: :thumb: )



Jem said:


> I am here !


two people...i thought i was on my own here :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> mg: i love the smell of that stuff...really nice!
> 
> if you want an honest answer im bored out of my black and white underwear (maybe a little too much detail there but im sure you'll enjoy the image of imagining me :lol: :thumb: )
> 
> two people...i thought i was on my own here :bounce: :bounce:


lol well now you mention im the same but my underwear is blue and grey pierre cardin :lol:


----------



## Jem

get you lot - would love to tell you all about mine but I'm not wearing any ............

...I jest ffs ...just trying to liven our dull little lives up ....ok so I am wearing lilac pmsl


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> lol well now you mention im the same but my underwear is blue and grey pierre cardin :lol:


....i dread the nightmares to come


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello im bored out of my pink and white knickers hahah! I am working tonight whoohoo am looking forward to it!

What are you two's up to tonight??? :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> get you lot - would love to tell you all about mine but I'm not wearing any ............
> 
> ...I jest ffs ...just trying to liven our dull little lives up ....ok so I am wearing lilac pmsl


good contribution there!!

(shame about the first bit though  )


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> get you lot - would love to tell you all about mine but I'm not wearing any ............
> 
> ...I jest ffs ...just trying to liven our dull little lives up ....ok so I am wearing lilac pmsl


lilac's dead sexy -- i bet it is on you any how but on me it might look wierd:lol:

im going to buy some thongs soon i rekon and wear them in the gym and see how many looks i get as they ride up my back whilst im doing deads, bet i can clear the gym in seconds as striaght men go running for there lives wich then leaves me to chat up all the woman with no competition:tongue:

i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## WRT

I think my slight bout of depression is over as I'm feeling horny as f*ck again:thumb: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Hello im bored out of my pink and white knickers hahah! I am working tonight whoohoo am looking forward to it!
> 
> What are you two's up to tonight??? :thumb:


 :lol: ive started something now

dunno which two you meant but im doing fvck all like the past few weeks...i should start making things happen instead of waiting....but i seriously cant be fvckd!

on another note im listening to dr dre.....but only because the song's called big ego's :thumb:

on yet another note its time to fill the stomach, farewell!


----------



## Jem

I know - is you dissing me betty ????


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I think my slight bout of depression is over as I'm feeling horny as f*ck again:thumb: :lol:


erm when I left you were horny - when I return you are horny ....what is new pray tell...why the bout of depression ? got a new job yet ?


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hello im bored out of my pink and white knickers hahah! I am working tonight whoohoo am looking forward to it!
> 
> What are you two's up to tonight??? :thumb:


well im doing nothing tonight but i have just covered both my quads in deep heat whilst in the back garden but due to the wind managed to overspray onto my meat and 2 veg and now things are heating up in my boxers:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well im doing nothing tonight but i have just covered both my quads in deep heat whilst in the back garden but due to the wind managed to overspray onto my meat and 2 veg and now things are heating up in my boxers:lol: :lol:


I like it ....


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> erm when I left you were horny - when I return you are horny ....what is new pray tell...why the bout of depression ? got a new job yet ?


Oh nothing much I was beaten to a pulp and had my phone stolen twice in the space of 10 days by the same guy (my arch nemesis) and a few of his "homies". So have been out of training, lost 10lbs and an inch of gunnage. I went round to his to get my stuff back and ended up stabbing him in the arm with a fork:lol: It sounds so far fetched pmsl.


----------



## Jem

I am off to a b'day party - gotta manage not to drink or eat - what fun hoorrah !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I know - is you dissing me betty ????


hehe no jem, just liking the colour, purple is my fav!

Hows things, I'm starting a new job tonight, well back on the doors with a coy. Happy days ill be earning again,

WRT glad to hear you are feeling horny again, and out of your bout of depression!

Gotta go and straighten me hair and put some slap on for work... :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I like it ....


feel free to come round and bath me with ice water till im all cooled off either that or make things hotter:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Oh nothing much I was beaten to a pulp and had my phone stolen twice in the space of 10 days by the same guy (my arch nemesis) and a few of his "homies". So have been out of training, lost 10lbs and an inch of gunnage. I went round to his to get my stuff back and ended up stabbing him in the arm with a fork:lol: It sounds so far fetched pmsl.


Did Mak really deserve to be stabbed with a fork ? 

But really - arch nemesis - are you a superhero Tom? and erm sh!t what a drama

Hope you are feeling better now

Stop collecting enemies please - it's not healthy ...


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> feel free to come round and bath me with ice water till im all cooled off either that or make things hotter:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


the lust fest doth commence ....


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> Oh nothing much I was beaten to a pulp and had my phone stolen twice in the space of 10 days by the same guy (my arch nemesis) and a few of his "homies". So have been out of training, lost 10lbs and an inch of gunnage. I went round to his to get my stuff back and ended up stabbing him in the arm with a fork:lol: It sounds so far fetched pmsl.


wtf mate, your arch nemesis and some homies beat you up twice????

mate after the first time if i knew where they lived i would of been throwing molotov cocktails through there windows whilst they slept then stood poised ready at the door with a basball bat just incase they tried to escape the inferno:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> the lust fest doth commence ....


its about time too lol since you went its been drier then a nuns poonani in here:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

OMG Ry - has it been that bad ...gonna post some hol snaps now just to bore you to death instead then !

sorry betty - your post missed me - have a safe night on the door tonight - I did it for a couple of years and would not fancy it these days ...not for any amount of money !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> OMG Ry - has it been that bad ...gonna post some hol snaps now just to bore you to death instead then !
> 
> sorry betty - your post missed me - have a safe night on the door tonight - I did it for a couple of years and would not fancy it these days ...not for any amount of money !


you girls feel free to work me up against the doors of any club any night:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

ryoken said:


> wtf mate, your arch nemesis and some homies beat you up twice????
> 
> mate after the first time if i knew where they lived i would of been throwing molotov cocktails through there windows whilst they slept then stood poised ready at the door with a basball bat just incase they tried to escape the inferno:thumbup1:


LMFAO remind me to never pi$$ you off mate!


----------



## ryoken

WRT said:


> LMFAO remind me to never pi$$ you off mate!


lol i havent ever been forced into that situation luckily enough but over my way theres alot of nasty things go on wich i stay away from tbh, mind you i think everywhere getting like that and worse all the time


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> you girls feel free to work me up against the doors of any club any night:thumbup1:





WRT said:


> LMFAO remind me to never pi$$ you off mate!


tis like you've swapped personalities....whats happening?!?!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol i havent ever been forced into that situation luckily enough but over my way theres alot of nasty things go on wich i stay away from tbh, mind you *i think everywhere getting like that* and worse all the time


not where I live...its like a time warp here...women walk up and down the street pushing their big victorian pushchairs...beatifuly dressed with strange vacant expressions on their faces....all the lawns are imaculate and the men are all out every sunday morning washing there cars....all the kids are polite and well behaved....never heard of there being any crime of any sort in the area....everyone heads to church on a sunday then home for family lunch....YOU GOTTA GET ME OUTA HERE....IN THE NAME OF ALL THATS HOLY HELP ME


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> not where I live...its like a time warp here...women walk up and down the street pushing their big victorian pushchairs...beatifuly dressed with strange vacant expressions on their faces....all the lawns are imaculate and the men are all out every sunday morning washing there cars....all the kids are polite and well behaved....never heard of there being any crime of any sort in the area....everyone heads to church on a sunday then home for family lunch....YOU GOTTA GET ME OUTA HERE....IN THE NAME OF ALL THATS HOLY HELP ME


 jeese that sounds alot like that film the village, you need to cut and run whilst you still have your life:lol:


----------



## Jem

Tamworth really is like that though..........they have a wicker man burning festival every year too ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Tamworth really is like that though..........they have a wicker man burning festival every year too ....


Morning:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Morning Ry !


----------



## Jem

typical woman - always late ....


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> typical woman - always late ....


man that was nearly an hour just to say morning:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I know sorry - was uploading pics though !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I know sorry - was uploading pics though !


lol its ok i was busy anyway, what have you got planned today anything good??


----------



## Jem

off to gym and that's it ....cat shat somewhere in the house when I was on holiday and I can smell it but not find it so there's a task ...all fun here !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> off to gym and that's it ....cat shat somewhere in the house when I was on holiday and I can smell it but not find it so there's a task ...all fun here !


yeah pretty much the same for me as im doing shoulders and traps today, cats arggh i like them as my sister has always kept them but i hate it when they either have a sneeky sh1t or p1ss somewhere and its stinks but damn i could never find where they done it the little sneeky fvckers:lol:


----------



## SALKev

afternoon you lot, another quiet day by the looks of it.... :yawn:


----------



## Jem

as always - getting a bit fed up - this place needs livening up a bit...shall we decorate the bronze room


----------



## Bettyboo

afternoon folks I need a babysitter anyone wanna volenteer, then i can get me hands on more dosh lol


----------



## robisco11

afternoon you ****'s, how are we all?


----------



## Jem

erm cheers Rob .....

nope Betty - got rid of my own - certainly dont want additionals

cannot find the cat sh!t and it smells ....


----------



## robisco11




----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> cannot find the cat sh!t and it smells ....


Oh what a galmorous life you lead


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh what a galmorous life you lead


glad you recognise that too Ian....on holiday the italian contingent insisted that I was from Venice Beach, Miami & blew kisses the whole time ....I kept telling them I'm from Birmingham and the cat is prob sh!tting in my living room as we speak but they were having none of it ..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> glad you recognise that too Ian....on holiday the italian contingent insisted that I was from Venice Beach, Miami & blew kisses the whole time ....I kept telling them I'm from Birmingham and the cat is prob sh!tting in my living room as we speak but they were having none of it ..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


pmsl......so how did the early morning rush to put your towel on the sun loungers go..who got there first Russians or Germans


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> pmsl......so how did the early morning rush to put your towel on the sun loungers go..who got there first Russians or Germans


I payed the towel boys a tip and they offered to put my towels down for me but I was in the gym at 7 every morning anyway so t'was not a prob for me ....

I left the rest to figure out how to ensure that they always got the same sunbeds ....

No Germans about ...too many fookin Russians ....


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> as always - getting a bit fed up - this place needs livening up a bit...shall we decorate the bronze room


what have you got in mind? :laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> afternoon folks I need a babysitter anyone wanna volenteer, then i can get me hands on more dosh lol


afternoon - im useless at volunteering, it is, in all honesty my worst attribute, i live to do as little work as possible..it annoys me too :cursing: :lol:



robisco11 said:


> afternoon you ****'s, how are we all?


bored, cvntface :thumb: yourself?

think i might pop into sperm, see whats going on


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Afternoon everyone


Afternoon spriggen how is you?


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah i'm good thanks, you?

Just watching The Prestige just now, its great so far


----------



## M_at

Evening people - upto much today?


----------



## SALKev

evening Matttttttttttttttttt, you have to be sh!tting me...nothings happened because im a boring sod...could have gone out but ive spent what money i had on, not that Cowon i was on about but the archos 5...because it was the same price yet had so many more functions!

enough about me, what about you...had a good day?


----------



## M_at

I had a bloody good day SAL - 200kg deadlift today  Detail in my journal!


----------



## Spriggen

200kg?!

Jesus christ! I was doing 60kg at the gym yesterday and today my back is killing me :lol:


----------



## M_at

I can hardly believe it myself. One week ago I was pulling 140kg - this week 200kg. Granted it's a 1RM and not 5x5 but its a bloody nice feeling!


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> I had a bloody good day SAL - 200kg deadlift today  Detail in my journal!


fvck me, nice one mate! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## M_at

Morning people - how's things?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello everyone! I'm BACK!!! :bounce: :bounce::bounceid y'all miss me? Whats happening round here then?


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone! I'm BACK!!! :bounce: :bounce::bounceid y'all miss me? Whats happening round here then?


I have a feeling that you and jemster went off to the sun together :whistling:

funny how your both gone for soooooo long then crop back up a roughly the same time............. :cool2: do you have a tan as well????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Were you gone?


----------



## clairey.h

M_at said:


> Were you gone?


oh thats just no nice :laugh:


----------



## M_at

Yeah it is really


----------



## Gym Bunny

I do indeed! I have also discovered that when one takes multiple bikinis it is wise to make sure they are the same size. I have different sized triangle tan patterns on my behind...it looks very comical.... :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

what no thong bikini....tututututututut


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good god no! I have no desire to walk around with the equivalent of floss for your bum. :lol:


----------



## SALKev

afternoon you smellies, whats happening?

you have no idea how hard it is to find the laugh of basil brush...sure its included in some videos but no one has dedicated a video exclusively to it...im disappointed..i was going to make an entry with his laugh...what a shame :laugh:

welcome back GB


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Good god no! I have no desire to walk around with the equivalent of floss for your bum. :lol:


haha sorry my bad forgot you are a french knicker kinda girl :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

S-A-L said:


> afternoon you smellies, whats happening?
> 
> you have no idea how hard it is to find the laugh of basil brush...sure its included in some videos but no one has dedicated a video exclusively to it...im disappointed..i was going to make an entry with his laugh...what a shame :laugh:
> 
> welcome back GB


sounds like a project then :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

clairey.h said:


> sounds like a project then :laugh:


i have work to do :innocent: 

edit - other work i mean!


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all!


----------



## Jem

yoooo hooooo

I was not permitted to wear a thong bikini as it was a family resort ....still managed to retain a tanned ass though ...only the crack is white pmsl ...dunno how I managed that actually


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone! I'm BACK!!! :bounce: :bounce::bounceid y'all miss me? Whats happening round here then?


hello stranger...hope you had a good one...now lets get down to business...where are the pics...Jem has promised me some of her white bits...I expect the same from you :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:



> I have a feeling that you and jemster went off to the sun together :whistling:
> 
> funny how your both gone for soooooo long then crop back up a roughly the same time............. :cool2: do you have a tan as well????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hot Summer Loving :thumb:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> hello stranger...hope you had a good one...now lets get down to business...where are the pics...Jem has promised me some of her white bits...I expect the same from you :whistling:


erm listen muppet - quote me on that then ....no promises of white bits were made :lol: ever .....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm listen muppet - quote me on that then ....no promises of white bits were made :lol: ever .....


I was reading between the lines...I know you women types, say one thing and mean the opposite....you'll succumb to my puppety charms...everyone does


----------



## Jem

put my ass up there isnt that enough ffs ....so - where are your pics ????


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> hello stranger...hope you had a good one...now lets get down to business...where are the pics...Jem has promised me some of her white bits...I expect the same from you :whistling:


 :ban:



Jem said:


> put my ass up there isnt that enough ffs ....so - where are your pics ????


Yes...where are your pics Ian? I said I wasn't putting up anymore pics in the AL lounge until you coughed up. I stand by that.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> put my ass up there isnt that enough ffs ....so - where are your pics ????


bring your ass over here :lol: :lol:

sorry smut starting staight from the start of me being here today, anyway good afternoon ladies and gentlemen and Ian (gets a special shout out) :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> put my ass up there isnt that enough ffs ....so - where are your pics ????


my pics are everywhere..loads of em in sperm thread...each one more magnificent than the last...although no holiday pics...I did try to take some of the pyramids but we only went to Bournemouth so they didnt turn out to good..


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> my pics are everywhere..loads of em in sperm thread...each one more magnificent than the last...although no holiday pics...I did try to take some of the pyramids but we only went to Bournemouth so they didnt turn out to good..


Link!


----------



## D_MMA

pah - i dont post for a few days and now its like im invisible...


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> my pics are everywhere..loads of em in sperm thread...each one more magnificent than the last...although no holiday pics...I did try to take some of the pyramids but we only went to Bournemouth so they didnt turn out to good..


I bet you saw a few other types of pointy objects if you went near bournmouth beach lol :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> :ban:
> 
> Yes...where are your pics Ian? I said I wasn't putting up anymore pics in the AL lounge until you coughed up. I stand by that.


dammm I hoped you would have forgoten about that :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> pah - i dont post for a few days and now its like im invisible...


sorry cant see a thing


----------



## Jem

those are not nudie pics ian - I had seen them already .....dont get excited Lys ....

blo0dy storyteller this man is !


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I bet you saw a few other types of pointy objects if you went near bournmouth beach lol :thumbup1:


it was dissapointing mate...even sandbanks didnt have much talent....and believe me I spent alot of time looking


----------



## Jem

hi dave and ry


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> sorry cant see a thing


haha

ian its quite scary how much your avy does look like the real you!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> those are not nudie pics ian - I had seen them already .....dont get excited Lys ....
> 
> blo0dy storyteller this man is !


no one wants to see me nude ffs....I made of sponge and felt


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> hi dave and ry


oh...now u want to notice me eh!?


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> haha
> 
> ian its quite scary how much your avy does look like the real you!


you're dead to me


----------



## Jem

there was a flurry of action and I just came back myself anyway...2 weeks you know - didnt you notice I was gone Dave ? pmsl


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> it was dissapointing mate...even sandbanks didnt have much talent....and believe me I spent alot of time looking


you have to look right up the end mate where all the topless girls are:lol:



Jem said:


> hi dave and ry


oh hello you noticed me then --- whos dave???? :confused1:

(sorry dave i can see you really)


----------



## Gym Bunny

My goodness, the boys get sulky when they don't get noticed. DaveI, Ian, Ry.....HELLO gorgeous men!


----------



## Gym Bunny

IanStu said:


> dammm I hoped you would have forgoten about that :confused1:


Not a hope in hell matey boy. Now cough up. :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

well thats it then... Ian dont love me kno more and Ry pretends im a ghost...

im gunna go kill myself... or have a [email protected] whichever seems best at the time....

haha

Yes Jem i knew you wer gone, we needed u back. too much gayness goin on.

i been off for a week with concussion (bottle to back of head - nice scar)

so missed my dosage of uk-m lovin !


----------



## ryoken

Gym Bunny said:


> My goodness, the boys get sulky when they don't get noticed. DaveI, Ian and *Ry.....HELLO gorgeous man*!


see now thats more like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Gym Bunny said:


> My goodness, the boys get sulky when they don't get noticed. DaveI, Ian, Ry.....HELLO gorgeous men!


hello gorgeous GB

Thats more like it!!


----------



## ryoken

DaveI said:


> well thats it then... Ian dont love me kno more and Ry pretends im a ghost...
> 
> im gunna go kill myself... or have a [email protected] whichever seems best at the time....
> 
> haha
> 
> Yes Jem i knew you wer gone, we needed u back. too much gayness goin on.
> 
> i been off for a week with concussion (bottle to back of head - nice scar)
> 
> so missed my dosage of uk-m lovin !


go for the [email protected] option its alot less painless and definatly more enjoyable then killing yourself or so im told:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Hey there everyone hows trickytricksters??????.


----------



## D_MMA

rickski bigman! you ok bro


----------



## ryoken

Rickski said:


> Hey there everyone hows trickytricksters??????.


 Hi rick im all good how you???


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Not a hope in hell matey boy. Now cough up. :bounce:


Thats all you gettin for now...you can undress me with your eyes 

Edit: mirror is filthy


----------



## Rickski

been away for a bit and need to read **** loads of back log, well not been completely away started a nice bum thread in the adults lounge hahaha, Jems was away too it must of been quiet....great to be back...


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Thats all you gettin for now...you can undress me with your eyes
> 
> Edit: mirror is filthy


lol you have a house like a funfairs house of mirrors lmao :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol you have a house like a funfairs house of mirrors lmao :lol:


LOL yeah...just need someone to clean em now


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thanks DaveI! :blush:

Riks! Great to see you



IanStu said:


> Thats all you gettin for now...you can undress me with your eyes
> 
> Edit: mirror is filthy


Ian...that's not enough and you know it. I shall withhold pics of my tanlines from the S&S thread now. :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL yeah...just need someone to clean em now


que the entrance for a nice thia bride :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> Ian...that's not enough and you know it. I shall withhold pics of my tanlines from the S&S thread now. :lol:


Bugger...aint got much in the way of nakedness in my portfolio...just my well worn ass pic which everyone has seen...and quite frankly are sick of 



ryoken said:


> que the entrance for a nice thia bride :thumb:


In my dreams:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks ! yes have seen your bum thread was gonna post my own but got shy - could not really compete with the bubble butts on there but it would be quite funny to pop my ass on there !

Ian - you look quite nice actually ...not bad for an old muppet - your wife should be happy with your progress methinks ....

Dave sorry to hear about that - give up the door babe - that incident was your warning hun ....it's just not worth it these days - they have a license to do whatever the feck they like and your SIA license prevents you from doing anything to them ....


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ian - you look *quite nice actually* ...not bad for an old muppet - your wife should be happy with your progress methinks ....


damned with faint praise...thanks Jem I know you meant well :thumbup1:

if my missis has noticed my progress she's sure keepin it to herself..oh well maybe one day she'll say something :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...POST pics!!!!!


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> damned with faint praise...thanks Jem I know you meant well :thumbup1:
> 
> if my missis has noticed my progress she's sure keepin it to herself..oh well maybe one day she'll say something :confused1:


Oh sorry - I did mean it, but you are a married man after all :laugh: would you have preferred me to discuss how I would love to rove my hands over your firm chest ? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem...POST pics!!!!!


you have seen all that I am prepared to post pmsl !!! you know me - just a big tease ....where are your hol pics ???? got any ? not rudie ones I mean just normal ones ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh sorry - I did mean it, but you are a married man after all :laugh: would you have preferred me to discuss how I would love to rove my hands over your firm chest ? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you have seen all that I am prepared to post pmsl !!! you know me - just a big tease ....where are your hol pics ???? got any ? not rudie ones I mean just normal ones ...


Well those ones are smoking hawt! My hol pics...well I have a touch of OCD when it comes to pics. I've taken almost 1000 pics and am STILL going thru them. :blush:

There'll be a photo album up tomorrow I hope. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Oh sorry - I did mean it, but you are a married man after all :laugh: *would you have preferred me to discuss how I would love to rove my hands over your firm chest *? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jem...what sort of man do you take me for...

Oh god....yes...yes...yes....


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Jem...what sort of man do you take me for...
> 
> Oh god....yes...yes...yes....


lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danC

Morning Guys  ,

How is Everyone ?.

Ive just started my first Blog

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/72083-dancs-first-journal.html

Drop me some advice on it if im going wrong please


----------



## SALKev

danC said:


> Morning Guys  ,
> 
> How is Everyone ?.
> 
> Ive just started my first Blog
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/72083-dancs-first-journal.html
> 
> Drop me some advice on it if im going wrong please


good morning (afternoon now) mate, im in a pleasant mood this morning which is unusual 

ill take a look at your journal now...though advice from me needs to be taken with a pinch of salt...maybe even two


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon people how are you all GB and Jem nice to have you both back missed ya both hehe, your looking very lovley n tanned! Had some good pb's today good form on the leg press hit 320 today i think if my maths is correct lol 8 plates @20kg = 160 x 2 = 320 lol lol :tongue: back on form.

Hope you all is ok, sun is shining here so im going out for a walk with dog and kids. x


----------



## Jem

Hi all - Betty phenomenal weights ffs ! how do you manage that much ??? it blows my mind ...they are man weights ! well ok reps for them - lets have some pics for proof too just so I can sulk even more - p!ssin 320 - wtf pmsl

All I got is a tan........me = bimbo

done pics yet Lys ???


----------



## WRT

What the **** Tara! that leg press is the sex, almost as much as me:lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> What the **** Tara! that leg press is the sex, almost as much as me:lol:


just stop rubbing it in tom....


----------



## Rickski

Hi team just up after my nightshift and now no work till Saturday yeeahhh. How are we all


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Hi all - Betty phenomenal weights ffs ! how do you manage that much ??? it blows my mind ...they are man weights ! well ok reps for them - lets have some pics for proof too just so I can sulk even more - p!ssin 320 - wtf pmsl
> 
> All I got is a tan........me = bimbo
> 
> done pics yet Lys ???


Will get a pic tomorrow and do it again think I posted one up with me doioing about 250 before lol dunno how I do it I just push my slef, mind you I was sick twice today lol


----------



## Jem

stop vomming - god - that is manning up tara pmsl - you are going for gold !!!

Hi Ricks babe - hope you are well - no work til Sat - or did I misread ? - how nice - my first day back today booo


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> Hey there everyone hows trickytricksters??????.


Hello Im good ta knackered from training! Training with a big guy tomorrow so ill prob be knackered again - he does strong man stuff will be good me thinks to try some different training stuff! Just saw me martial arts instructor too (he is a copper), told me to get my **** back there lol so will be going there on Thursday, they gone back to same training days!

Happy days


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> What the **** Tara! that leg press is the sex, almost as much as me:lol:


Haha Tom, im sure you can do far more than me! How is trianing going?


----------



## Bettyboo

Rickski said:


> Hi team just up after my nightshift and now no work till Saturday yeeahhh. How are we all


Im off til Friday then doors again lol


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Betty youll be catchin me soon with leg presses like that. Im going for 580 this week (did 540 last week) adding the extra plate a side means you cant fit anymore on... 

anyway how we all doing!!?


----------



## SALKev

helloooo Dave 

catching up on the things that have happened on this site overnight so everythings fine at the mo :thumb: , how are you?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Bronzers how we all doing?? Raining in Plymouth as usual grr, going trianing later today.


----------



## SALKev

hi (again  ) Betty, raining over here too


----------



## D_MMA

Im good SAL

Looking forward to gym tonight. 

Not bad weather here betty


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> Im good SAL
> 
> Looking forward to gym tonight.
> 
> Not bad weather here betty


good good :thumb:


----------



## Jem

hello all ....back to work and the boss is fooking off for a fortnight hol so I am sooo not gonna have anything to do...sh!t was all prepared to work really really hard and not log on here at all....gonna have to liven this place up so that I can cope


----------



## SALKev

hiii Jem, thats great news:bounce: :bounce: this place could really use...........somehting or other....oh well i forgot the ending to that sentence


----------



## Jem

fook I have been talking to myself on here all afternoon ...beginning to wonder if I should enter the world of facebook - to which I am a virgin....then again would have to log onto the home pc and I cannot be assed so dilemma solved ....


----------



## robisco11

evening/afternoon/morning/night!


----------



## Jem

that's it - that's all you have to contribute rob ...I am sad and let down ...


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> evening/afternoon/morning/night!


oh har har, this isnt anything to do with my post in sperm is it? :lol:


----------



## Jem

??? off to sperm ......


----------



## robisco11

it sure is, i dont know what time of day it is, so by saying them all, i cant go wrong


----------



## Jem

hmmm keep taking the pills ....


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> it sure is, i dont know what time of day it is, so by saying them all, i cant go wrong


i hope you get bum raped by someone with 20" girth, i wanted a real answer to that question you know :lol:


----------



## robisco11

I hope i do too


----------



## robisco11

i am starving today!! Anything in my path is getting demolished!!


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> I hope i do too


ouch



robisco11 said:


> i am starving today!! Anything in my path is getting demolished!!


sounds fair enough


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening just wondering what to have for my 6th meal jesus im running out of things lol me thinks its gonna be oats with protein.. any other suggestions lol


----------



## Howe

Evening all!


----------



## SALKev

meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

Howe said:


> Evening all!


long time no smell  doing good mate?


----------



## Howe

Evening mate.. Yeahh not to bad thanks! You?


----------



## SALKev

Howe said:


> Evening mate.. Yeahh not to bad thanks! You?


good good, im fantabulous at the moment :bounce: :bounce: have you checked out Sperm?


----------



## Bettyboo

Decided to go with POrridge and protein :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Howe said:


> Evening


How are you Howe hope things are good with you


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> How are you Howe hope things are good with you


yeah not to bad thanks... you?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good going Betty! 300kg for Christmas. What kind of leg press have you got? I could do way more on a hammerstrength machine than on a regular one, angle too makes a big impact on spinal compression, so be careful. OMG I sound like your mother! BRILLIANT progress on the pics btw. Very jealous of your legs. xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Good going Betty! 300kg for Christmas. What kind of leg press have you got? I could do way more on a hammerstrength machine than on a regular one, angle too makes a big impact on spinal compression, so be careful. OMG I sound like your mother! BRILLIANT progress on the pics btw. Very jealous of your legs. xxx


Thanks hun x x how was ur holiday, did u enjoy??


----------



## ManOnAMission

Logs in and sees a photo of betty with her top off (what a shocker)


----------



## Bettyboo

John XTC-SE said:


> Logs in and sees a photo of betty with her top off (what a shocker)


haha thts nothing my ar$e was on display last week for a laugh :tongue: albeit a few seconds on my avvi lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> haha thts nothing my ar$e was on display last week for a laugh :tongue: albeit a few seconds on my avvi lol


Again! Again!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Again! Again! Again!


Lol hmm i might post it l8r i might get told off though so keep eyes posted b4 i get banned!

Hmm is it worth reps, lol let me know after! hehe


----------



## Bettyboo

Don't blink and you will miss it!! lol


----------



## D_MMA

Morning All

In early seen as Iv managed to get myself up for 6.30 breakfast.

shake at 7.30 

Need to do this everyday tho!


----------



## Bettyboo

I just did 10 minutes of skipping before breakfast, was very hard today lol Had porridge with a scoop of protein and a mug of green tea.

how is everyone this morning?


----------



## M_at

Rather hung over.


----------



## D_MMA

Bronze thread is....dead!?


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr had the crapest gym session ever today, just could not get into it! I feel very fat and having a crap day!


----------



## SALKev

this thread needs livening up!!!!

how about a nice lobster


----------



## robisco11

evening


----------



## fitrut

S-A-L said:


> this thread needs livening up!!!!
> 
> how about a nice lobster


oooh, looks bit weird


----------



## SALKev

(directed at Rob)

you're right on that account :lol:

evening!


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> this thread needs livening up!!!!
> 
> how about a nice lobster


ummmm...lobster thermador...yummy....never had it with chips though


----------



## SALKev

fitness said:


> oooh, looks bit weird


they're usually not cut in half is probably why :lol:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> ummmm...lobster thermador...yummy....never had it with chips though


surprised me too when it came out :lol:

tasty as though!


----------



## Gym Bunny

OMG....I am hungover to hell this morning. Tequila is an evil evil drink.


----------



## D_MMA

Morning

GB - Drink in general is evil.

Iv knocked it on the head. does me no favours!


----------



## IanStu

morning Bronzy people...quick weather update....wispy clouds to the west...chance of precipitation in some areas.....hope that helps you with your plans...oh and I woke up with a spot on the end of my nose...very odd


----------



## erekose

Morning all - clearly I need to make more effort on UK-M given that I'm still bronze after a couple of years!

2/10 for effort so far...


----------



## D_MMA

2 years and 23 posts....ian get that in about 23minutes!


----------



## erekose

DaveI said:


> 2 years and 23 posts....ian get that in about 23minutes!


I know - the speed at which I work is simply awesome! :laugh:

Like I said - must try harder!


----------



## Spriggen

Ello everyone


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Ello everyone


Afternoon spriggen how are ya fella


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Betty 

I'm good thanks, yourself?

Gonna get something to eat soon and will be heading to the gym in a bit over an hour


----------



## robisco11

whats on the cards today at the gym?


----------



## Howe

Afternoon all!


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon Howe 

And Chest, shoulders and tri's today. Though its tempting to switch shoulders for biceps just to mix it up a bit. Still trying to decide.


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Afternoon Howe
> 
> And Chest, shoulders and tri's today. Though its tempting to switch shoulders for biceps just to mix it up a bit. Still trying to decide.


chest and shoulders  did that wednesday!!


----------



## Spriggen

Haha, thats me off to the gym now  Cya later


----------



## danC

Good evening everyone !

Everyone alright ?.

What can i have for my post workout snack ? something thats not got whey or powder in,

cup of pasta ?, Peanuts?, fruit ?.


----------



## Bettyboo

danC said:


> Good evening everyone !
> 
> Everyone alright ?.
> 
> What can i have for my post workout snack ? something thats not got whey or powder in,
> 
> cup of pasta ?, Peanuts?, fruit ?.


A banana ??


----------



## danC

Yeah, is that good for protein ?,


----------



## CharlieC25

Tin of Tuna and 4 organic rice cakes  Banana is good for carbs not protein..


----------



## Bettyboo

danC said:


> Yeah, is that good for protein ?,


its good for potassium (i think) and zinc, what a bout scrambled egg whites. Why can't you have whey powder??


----------



## danC

cant stand tuna.

i just fancy a food food diet if u know what i mean,

how about a banana and a few rice cakes?


----------



## CharlieC25

After a workout I have a protein shake and 25G of peanut butter - they say you should have 4-1 ratio of carbs to protein after a workout...


----------



## danC

i could do the peanut butter after, its just before im stuck on


----------



## Bettyboo

Here ya go found this might help see if you can find something on here you like there are lots more that is just nuts and dairy protein content - well just some of them.

Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein

Almonds, ¼ cup - 8 grams

Peanuts, ¼ cup - 9 grams

Cashews, ¼ cup - 5 grams

Pecans, ¼ cup - 2.5 grams

Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup - 6 grams

Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup - 8 grams

Flax seeds - ¼ cup - 8 grams

Eggs and Dairy

Egg, large - 6 grams protein

Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams

Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams

Yogurt, 1 cup - usually 8-12 grams, check label

Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert) - 6 grams per oz

Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss) - 7 or 8 grams per oz

Hard cheeses (Parmesan) - 10 grams per oz


----------



## CharlieC25

Before a workout you should have 2-1 ratio of carbs to protein... I'd suggest starting ya own thread and asking some of the guys on here for advice - post up your diet and training and I know you will get some great advice


----------



## CharlieC25

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/14809-nutrition-guide.html


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Before a workout you should have 2-1 ratio of carbs to protein... I'd suggest starting ya own thread and asking some of the guys on here for advice - post up your diet and training and I know you will get some great advice


x 2 They have years experience lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Anyone else having a boring Friday or is it just me??


----------



## Gym Bunny

CharlieC25 said:


> Before a workout you should have 2-1 ratio of carbs to protein... I'd suggest starting ya own thread and asking some of the guys on here for advice - post up your diet and training and I know you will get some great advice


Charlie, nice posts the last couple of pages. Expect reps once I'm recharged. Did you do the extra comp then? Looking fantastic in your avvy! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi GB how are you hun?


----------



## M_at

Morning Ladies (Actually meant Ladies that time  )


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Mat, oh your msn embed does not work , something about privacy settings lol


----------



## robisco11

morning


----------



## M_at

Even if you add me manually through messenger?


----------



## Bettyboo

M_at said:


> Even if you add me manually through messenger?


It does not allow you to see the msn addy when you click on it so you cant manually add it. lol

This it the message it comes up with lol

Sorry, this user has chosen a privacy option that prevents you from viewing this information.


----------



## M_at

Try now


----------



## SALKev

blimey its dead in here


----------



## Bettyboo

yup i know lol, well i have a week off now til I start work next week whohoo!


----------



## Spriggen

Yuppp, makes me a sad panda!


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> yup i know lol, well i have a week off now til I start work next week whohoo!


ooh gotta love extra free time while you have it.....shame you dont realise how much it means until its gone...abit like msot things really!

your 'whohoo' makes me think of owls for some reason :confused1:



Spriggen said:


> Yuppp, makes me a sad panda!


have some bamboo to cheer you up


----------



## danC

evening!

Everyone well ?


----------



## SALKev

afternoon/evening Dan, im fine today thanks, yourself?


----------



## Jem

evening all !


----------



## SALKev

hii Jem, can you explain when afternoon turns into evening please?? :confused1:

that turqouise bra is very intimidating by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> hii Jem, can you explain when afternoon turns into evening please?? :confused1:
> 
> that turqouise bra is very intimidating by the way :thumbup1:


pmsl - how can a bra be intimidating sal :laugh: it's ok - there's nothing in there 

Well, I would say you have afternoon then dusk or sundown which then turns into evening ....so the setting of the sun = evening is it not !


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> hii Jem, *can you explain when afternoon turns into evening please?? * :confused1:
> 
> that turqouise bra is very intimidating by the way :thumbup1:


fanny.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl - how can a bra be intimidating sal :laugh: it's ok - there's nothing in there
> 
> Well, I would say you have afternoon then dusk or sundown which then turns into evening ....so the setting of the sun = evening is it not !


i think its very intimidating tbh --- infact take it off and that should fix the problem:whistling: :whistling:

I can help with the clasp if its too much trouble -- and the photo--- and caressing--- and sucking--- and.......................................


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> i think its very intimidating tbh --- infact take it off and that should fix the problem:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I can help with the clasp if its too much trouble -- and the photo--- and caressing--- and sucking--- and.......................................


wonder what the wife would have to say.....  :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> pmsl - how can a bra be intimidating sal :laugh: it's ok - there's nothing in there
> 
> Well, I would say you have afternoon then dusk or sundown which then turns into evening ....so the setting of the sun = evening is it not !


did i say intimidating? i meant intoxicating :thumb:

so would i be right in saying that its still afternoon?


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> wonder what the wife would have to say.....  :whistling:


shes gonna join in too (she just doesnt know it yet) :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> ooh gotta love extra free time while you have it.....shame you dont realise how much it means until its gone...abit like msot things really!
> 
> your 'whohoo' makes me think of owls for some reason :confused1:
> 
> *should that would be twit twoo pmsl to remind you of an owl lol *
> 
> have some bamboo to cheer you up


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> i think its very intimidating tbh --- infact take it off and that should fix the problem:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I can help with the clasp if its too much trouble -- and the photo--- and caressing--- and sucking--- and.......................................


I want what you are on please ....how can you possibly be sooooo horny Ry ???



robisco11 said:


> wonder what the wife would have to say.....  :whistling:


Fair point, well made



ryoken said:


> shes gonna join in too (she just doesnt know it yet) :innocent:


erm let me know what she comes back with then ! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> did i say intimidating? i meant intoxicating :thumb:
> 
> so would i be right in saying that its still afternoon?


Ah - I think that must be a compliment then ! but you did have me confused and I can see Ry took full advantage and used it to his own sordid ends :thumb:

I happen to think tis still afternoon - parks lock up at sundown - so this time of year it's probably about 18:45 I think ??? not that I am a fecking park keeper or anything pmsl


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> fanny.


oh there are you are :lol:



Jem said:


> Ah - I think that must be a compliment then ! *but you did have me confused and I can see Ry took full advantage and used it to his own sordid ends * :thumb:
> 
> I happen to think tis still afternoon - parks lock up at sundown - so this time of year it's probably about 18:45 I think ??? not that I am a fecking park keeper or anything pmsl


only to the untrained eye does it look like there was no planning behind it... :whistling:

6:45 eh park keeper? why is everyone saying evening now then :lol: sillys!!

Betty, i couldnt quote you but i think it can also sound like an owl if you have my frame of mind, haha!


----------



## Jem

glad that's sorted then ...now onto other things ...


----------



## SALKev

what an abrupt ending, now no one knows what to talk about.....


----------



## SALKev

i lie....im p1ssed off.....turns out the casino royale i downloaded (legally) was damaged....just as he wins with a royal flush as well...how annoying :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol your mad SAL, hiya Jem and Ryo hows things?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I want what you are on please ....how can you possibly be sooooo horny Ry ???
> 
> Fair point, well made
> 
> erm let me know what she comes back with then ! :bounce:


well she said unfortunatly it was time she let me go as im just to much for her to handle being the big love stud/sex god/horny git/worlds best pony feeder etc etc

so i will be round shortly to cry on your shoulder and seek refuge in your comforting arms


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> lol your mad SAL, hiya Jem and Ryo hows things?


Hi Bets - great thanks - trying to get back into normal life routine ! you?



ryoken said:


> well she said unfortunatly it was time she let me go as im just to much for her to handle being the big love stud/sex god/horny git/worlds best pony feeder etc etc
> 
> so i will be round shortly to cry on your shoulder and seek refuge in your comforting arms


pmsl righty ho ! I will put the kettle on & we can have a nice cup of tea


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Hi Bets - great thanks - trying to get back into normal life routine ! you?
> 
> pmsl righty ho ! I will put the kettle on & we can have a nice cup of tea


fpmsl do you have any earl grey???


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> lol your mad SAL, hiya Jem and Ryo hows things?


mad as a hatter - not up to Ian's standards yet though

(will return the love when i can)


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Hi Bets - great thanks - trying to get back into normal life routine ! you?


I m good ta, got offered my own venue today for the guy I work with so was pleased with that very unexpectedly, I start there next week, its a Gay Club in Plymouth - should be interesting.

Running twice a day and diet has changed trying to loose more weight. Things are looking up! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> lol your mad SAL, hiya Jem and Ryo hows things?


Im all good thanks Tara, been busy with new job and all but im getting there lol, congrats on your new work venture it sounds very exciting and challenging wich im sure your going to love:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> Im all good thanks Tara, been busy with new job and all but im getting there lol, congrats on your new work venture it sounds very exciting and challenging wich im sure your going to love:thumbup1:


Lol its nothing too exciting im afraid its just door work really, with a bit of paper work added lol


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> fpmsl do you have any earl grey???


I LOVE EARL GREY Sweetie ! course I have it ...and Darjeeling, Green Tea and Lemon, Peppermint ...whatever your soul desires in fact ...I have it all



Bettyboo said:


> I m good ta, got offered my own venue today for the guy I work with so was pleased with that very unexpectedly, I start there next week, its a Gay Club in Plymouth - should be interesting.
> 
> :beer: *congrats - should be safe enough pmsl - just watch out for the handbags at dawn ....*
> 
> Running twice a day and diet has changed trying to loose more weight. Things are looking up! :thumbup1:


*Erm running x 2 per day ffs - how long/far are you running for and when ? Fasted am run and then after weights ? - that would be my ideal but I dont have time for it ... *

*Sounds great - will have to check your journal for a progress update - although tbh the weights you are lifting just make me sick pmsl * :lol: *- you will lose strength if you do too much cardio though ! I ran all hols - did no weights and am a bit of a weak pup 1st week back into it ! *


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> *Erm running x 2 per day ffs - how long/far are you running for and when ? Fasted am run and then after weights ? - that would be my ideal but I dont have time for it ... *
> 
> *Sounds great - will have to check your journal for a progress update - although tbh the weights you are lifting just make me sick pmsl * :lol: *- you will lose strength if you do too much cardio though ! I ran all hols - did no weights and am a bit of a weak pup 1st week back into it ! *


Yep doing 40 miniutes of fasted running in the mornings then weights mid day then another 40 minutes run in the evening. I need to loose weight i feel like a whale. Diet has changed ever so slightly too, i will get there lol

Im sure you will get back into a routine again. I can't wait to go on holiday next year going to USA well if I cant fit it in with anything that comes up training wise lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol its nothing too exciting im afraid its just door work really, with a bit of paper work added lol


well i would rather do that then be doing my job, infact im considering doing my sia liscence next year as i have worked doors a while back for pals that run there own pubs, but i just havent the money or the time at the moment to do it:thumbup1:



Jem said:


> I LOVE EARL GREY Sweetie ! course I have it ...and Darjeeling, Green Tea and Lemon, Peppermint ...*whatever your soul desires* in fact ...I have it all
> 
> *Erm running x 2 per day ffs - how long/far are you running for and when ? Fasted am run and then after weights ? - that would be my ideal but I dont have time for it ... *
> 
> *Sounds great - will have to check your journal for a progress update - although tbh the weights you are lifting just make me sick pmsl * :lol: *- you will lose strength if you do too much cardio though ! I ran all hols - did no weights and am a bit of a weak pup 1st week back into it ! *


whatever my soul desires wahooo ive pulled:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yep doing 40 miniutes of fasted running in the mornings then weights mid day then another 40 minutes run in the evening. I need to loose weight i feel like a whale. Diet has changed ever so slightly too, i will get there lol
> 
> *Oh good that makes me feel so much better about my own cardio fixation ...someone is doing more than me * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> Im sure you will get back into a routine again. I can't wait to go on holiday next year going to USA well if I cant fit it in with anything that comes up training wise lol


*Back into it - just hurts is all...like being a virgin again *



ryoken said:


> well i would rather do that then be doing my job, infact im considering doing my sia liscence next year as i have worked doors a while back for pals that run there own pubs, but i just havent the money or the time at the moment to do it:thumbup1:
> 
> whatever my soul desires wahooo ive pulled:wub: :wub: :wub:


*and I got wubs ! *


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Back into it - just hurts is all**...like being a virgin again *
> 
> *and I got wubs ! *


FFS woman are you trying to make me more horny:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol me wants wubbs me jealous now lol lol hmm virgin, i think im gonna be a born again one if someone don't snap me up soon fpmsl


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Back into it - just hurts is all...like being a virgin again *
> 
> *and I got wubs ! *


are you on about bum fun or something?????????? im all confuselled


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i dont think it was bum fun more like getting back into training after time out lol


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i dont think it was bum fun more like getting back into training after time out lol


must just be me then.......lol back into it and hurts like a virgin kinda conjure up other thoughts.......and she well knows it the dirty little minx :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> are you on about bum fun or something?????????? im all confuselled





clairey.h said:


> must just be me then.......lol back into it and hurts like a virgin kinda conjure up other thoughts.......and she well knows it the dirty little minx :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :confused1: Me :innocent: - this is Jem you are talking about :innocent: I doth protest ! I was discussing 2 weeks without weight training actually darling, I don't do bum fun ever, ever, ever


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :confused1: Me :innocent: - this is Jem you are talking about :innocent: I doth protest ! I was discussing 2 weeks without weight training actually darling, I don't do bum fun ever, ever, ever


are you avoiding commenting on your bikini thread for a reason...hum hum hum


----------



## Jem

shut up - I went there ok ? I was trying to let the feckin thing disappear - which it had by the way cheers claire ....so I am rolling with it now - giant Jem is in there as we speak ffs pmsl xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> shut up - I went there ok ? I was trying to let the feckin thing disappear - which it had by the way cheers claire ....so I am rolling with it now - giant Jem is in there as we speak ffs pmsl xx


uummmm that reminds of a little thread a while ago, that I asked you not to go on but did you listen....I shall follow you example...mwahhahaha  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> uummmm that reminds of a little thread a while ago, that I asked you not to go on but did you listen....I shall follow you example...mwahhahaha  :lol: :lol: :lol:


aaah but I dont have a moderator husband to shut it down when I get all het up and go crying 'Rob, Rob - look what they did ....go and kill them for me ....' :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> aaah but I dont have a moderator husband to shut it down when I get all het up and go crying 'Rob, Rob - look what they did ....go and kill them for me ....' :tongue:


go feck yourself you cheeky cow :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

hey im shy so neh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

done it !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> done it !


done what???????


----------



## Terra Firma

Finally a bronze member yay!!!


----------



## clairey.h

you didnt have to wait.....LOL you could have posted anytime.. 

welcome anyway


----------



## Jem

read back ....what you told me ...phew busy on the old cardio today pmsl

I jest ....off to gym now sweetie lots love xxx can you come back out and play later ? say about 5 ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> read back ....what you told me ...phew busy on the old cardio today pmsl
> 
> I jest ....off to gym now sweetie lots love xxx can you come back out and play later ? say about 5 ?


a bit later than 5 about 7 maybe...is it a date...oh do say yes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

clairey.h said:


> you didnt have to wait.....LOL you could have posted anytime..
> 
> welcome anyway


LOL, thanks:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Terra Firma said:


> LOL, thanks:thumb:


I believe we live in the same town.......lovely isnt it :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all - hopefully be abit better than last week here - was dead!


----------



## Bettyboo

Terra Firma said:


> Finally a bronze member yay!!!


Hellooo :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bowen86

hello all!


----------



## Jake1436114563

MORNING CAMPERS!!


----------



## Jake1436114563

^^^^^ That's for all those on a strict diet.


----------



## Hardc0re

Morning all. Woohoo i can finally post in here, now i have became a bronze member.


----------



## Hardc0re

Hwre have all the bronze members dissapeared too? You lot all seem to be Silver, boohooo.


----------



## erekose

Morning all - I need reasons to avoid having to do any work. Please come to my rescue!

How was everybody's weekend?


----------



## badger

we all set off bronze though, dunt worry bout it pal. :beer:


----------



## badger

erekose said:


> Morning all - I need reasons to avoid having to do any work. Please come to my rescue!
> 
> How was everybody's weekend?


work ! 4 letter word, everyone knows there bad ie sh1t,cu**,f**k,c**k,p**s. four letter words are bad there you go excuse sorted.

not a bad weekend but was doing the bad word all weekend so could have been better.


----------



## erekose

badger said:


> work ! 4 letter word, everyone knows there bad ie sh1t,cu**,f**k,c**k,p**s. four letter words are bad there you go excuse sorted.
> 
> not a bad weekend but was doing the bad word all weekend so could have been better.


:laugh:

The fact that I didn't do any four-letter-word over the weekend means I have a hell of a lot to catch up on. :sad:

I better get started on it.

Later....


----------



## Hardc0re

Weekend was boring, so much so, i decided to rebuild my pc.


----------



## Jem

Morning all

Obviously did a good job - t'internet works Hard!pmsl


----------



## badger

hey sorry had to dash off last night, i'd def have a look at thailand for hols i love it out there, really chilled out place and the people are the nicest people i've ever met. i stopped in jomtien beach (pattaya) for a week, flew down to phuket for a week and then spent a day in bangkok before flying home i'll def go back it's the first hol i've had where i seriously didn't want to come home and could have easily stayed out there.


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon all! Just popping into say hi - can't stay long as my little man is poorly  how are we all?


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon carly. hope he gets better. hows your diet goin for the brits?

Afternoon Jem, badge. everyone else


----------



## CharlieC25

Cheers Dave - diet is going ok so far, still got 7 weeks to go though! How are you?


----------



## D_MMA

Im good hun. seein good progress now so Im on track at the minute. Keep bulking now till xmas.


----------



## Jem

Yo peeps - missed charlie ! Dave stop calling her carly - it's confusing !


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Charlie hope your little man gets better soon x

Hiya Jem and dave hows things? and hello to anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Jem

ooooh the poor little thread - it's been spunked up the wall ...


----------



## Hardc0re

badger said:


> hey sorry had to dash off last night, i'd def have a look at thailand for hols i love it out there, really chilled out place and the people are the nicest people i've ever met. i stopped in jomtien beach (pattaya) for a week, flew down to phuket for a week and then spent a day in bangkok before flying home i'll def go back it's the first hol i've had where i seriously didn't want to come home and could have easily stayed out there.


Sounds like a good holiday. Did you get many pics when you were out there? I would def like to visit Thailand.


----------



## Spriggen

Hello everyone, hows everyone doing?


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Hello everyone, hows everyone doing?


Hello good ta how is you


----------



## drab4

erekose said:


> Morning all - I need reasons to avoid having to do any work. Please come to my rescue!
> 
> How was everybody's weekend?


Didn't you quit being a Dr because it was too much like work? Serially lazy, I like your style



Hope everyone is having a good evening

Bronze looks like it's the place to be at


----------



## clairey.h

drab4 said:


> Didn't you quit being a Dr because it was too much like work? Serially lazy, I like your style
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening
> 
> Bronze looks like it's the place to be at


with time alredy served make 100 posts and you will be silver....


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Hello good ta how is you


Yeah I'm pretty good thanks, bout to do some forearm and wrist exercises here at home.

The weather isn't looking great here  Will be dark in a couple of hours haha, crazy how quick its getting dark now.


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'm pretty good thanks, bout to do some forearm and wrist exercises here at home.
> 
> The weather isn't looking great here  Will be dark in a couple of hours haha, crazy how quick its getting dark now.


PMSL is that what you call it sounds like something else to me haha be careful you might get RSI fi you do that too much ehehe :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> PMSL is that what you call it sounds like something else to me haha be careful you might get RSI fi you do that too much ehehe :tongue: :tongue:


ROFL! For once in my life it sounded fine to me  hahaha. But no, not that yet haha, hammer curls! :laugh: Lightweight to try and help my tennis elbow :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yeah right ....and we all know how you got tennis elbow ...sussed him a treat betty x


----------



## Bettyboo

The things these young ens get up to aye Jem... haha


----------



## Jem

Not that we ever, ever, ever would ....


----------



## robisco11

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'm pretty good thanks, bout to do some *forearm and wrist exercises* here at home.
> 
> The weather isn't looking great here  Will be dark in a couple of hours haha, crazy how quick its getting dark now.


deary me....too easy, i'll let you off....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm [email protected]


----------



## Spriggen

robisco11 said:


> deary me....too easy, i'll let you off....


Where's the back up Rob?! I thought you had my back


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm [email protected]


well why doesn't that surprise me Mak :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm [email protected]


you been looking at my avi again ?



Spriggen said:


> Where's the back up Rob?! I thought you had my back


I have, thats why i declined to comment


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh Dewary Mak, they should do thread just for your w_anking lol you can log it every time you have one pmsl


----------



## Jem

Rob pmsl - you are on the ball tonight !


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bettyboo said:


> Oh Dewary Mak, they should do thread just for your w_anking lol you can log it every time you have one pmsl


It would over take the number of posts in the bronze thread within a day:lol:


----------



## robisco11

sharp as a dart!


----------



## robisco11

MaKaVeLi said:


> It would over take the number of posts in the bronze thread within a day:lol:


get it up, we'll see


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> get it up, we'll see


get what up exactly :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> get what up exactly :whistling:


very fast, someone else is on the ball!


----------



## clairey.h

is that one ball or two


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> is that one ball or two


dont go for a third witty comment, your on top as it is, quit while your ahead!


----------



## Jem

she - is a pervert - Poor Robsta ...the things he must have to endure .....


----------



## Bettyboo

clairey.h said:


> get what up exactly :whistling:


Lol don't think he has a problem getting anything up from his posts :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

OMG jem licks smelly feet.....did you write that tag rob...ummm shes not impressed


----------



## robisco11

i have nothing to do with any tags


----------



## SALKev

hello bronzers and cvnt, i am now a millionaire, courtesy of Ian - even though he refused may i add


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> i have nothing to do with any tags


the cheeky grin says other wise mr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickski

Hi all how is everybody wohoo first day at college Wednesday excited lol....


----------



## Jem

OMG it's all over the place ! I have been sabotaged - I feel violated


----------



## Spriggen

It was me...

You owe me Rob


----------



## SALKev

Rickski said:


> Hi all how is everybody wohoo first day at college Wednesday excited lol....


im okay, details are in multiple other threads :thumb:

enjoy college - thats what its for 

you have a very quick rep return rate if i may say so, i like it!!


----------



## robisco11

seriously who did write those tags lol


----------



## erekose

drab4 said:


> Didn't you quit being a Dr because it was too much like work? Serially lazy, I like your style


 :whistling: Who, me guv? Nah - workaholic I am... :laugh:


----------



## Rickski

S-A-L said:


> im okay, details are in multiple other threads :thumb:
> 
> enjoy college - thats what its for
> 
> you have a very quick rep return rate if i may say so, i like it!!


Thanks Matey


----------



## clairey.h

hands up I did the smelly feet gag...but I know that jem hates bum stuff so not guilty...........


----------



## Bettyboo

I am trying to get into college i dont know if I have left it too late though i gotta ring them tomorrow!


----------



## Hardc0re

What you wanting to do at college Bettyboo?


----------



## Rickski

Bettyboo said:


> I am trying to get into college i dont know if I have left it too late though i gotta ring them tomorrow!


Most colleges do a January start also...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hardc0re said:


> What you wanting to do at college Bettyboo?


Btec diploma in sport two years full time course though. Will see tomorrow might have to do the Btec First diploma before that one or would like to do this after :-

Strength, Conditioning and Sports Coaching - Foundation Degree, FdSc (awarded by the University of Plymouth)


----------



## Jem

pmsl ...s'ok claire - I can live with the bum stuff ....!

congrats ricks ! hope it all works out well for you mate...

any big tips lately ?


----------



## Spriggen

Decided to head to the gym instead as something to do tonight so will speak to you all later


----------



## Bettyboo

Im off for a very early one, Im shattered! Have a good evening everyone x


----------



## SALKev

goodnight (Betty)  im tired also, but will stay up a couple mroe hours


----------



## Jem

Night to all those retiring !

SAL are you allowed ? ...sorry babe could not resist


----------



## Replicator

gonna go bed after Waking the Dead..........brilliant prog :thumb:

REP


----------



## M_at

You lucky lucky people. I'm on a train off to Brum and a £30 hotel room! God knows if they even have beds at that low price! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

M_at said:


> You lucky lucky people. I'm on a train off to Brum and a £30 hotel room! God knows if they even have beds at that low price! :lol:


 they do but the heating is off so better take some EPH's with you LOL

REP


----------



## erekose

M_at said:


> You lucky lucky people. I'm on a train off to Brum and a £30 hotel room! God knows if they even have beds at that low price! :lol:


They do, just you have to share them with 15 other people.

Fortunately today they've got a convention of sumo wrestlers in...


----------



## Jem

erekose said:


> They do, just you have to share them with 15 other people.
> 
> Fortunately today they've got a convention of sumo wrestlers in...


pmsl - looks like tonight could be your lucky night Mat :lol: which hotel is it ?


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Night to all those retiring !
> 
> SAL are you allowed ? ...sorry babe could not resist


im used to it dont worry, you have no idea of how often i get it :lol:


----------



## Robbo90

hello how is everyone doing?


----------



## niknax

Robbo90 said:


> hello how is everyone doing?


Very well, fellow bronzer.


----------



## Replicator

Is it because I am from scotland that every one ignores me , then i get messages asking why i havent posted for several weeks ...is it a surprise..

god.. get over Stirling Bridge ..it was years ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbo90

Replicator said:


> Is it because I am from scotland that every one ignores me , then i get messages asking why i havent posted for several weeks ...is it a surprise..
> 
> god.. get over Stirling Bridge ..it was years ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nothing against the scots at all mate. :thumb:


----------



## Robbo90

niknax said:


> Very well, fellow bronzer.


Glad to hear it. Thought i'd have a pop in and introduce myself


----------



## Jem

Now I am gonna have to google fookin stirling bridge rep

and no - it's not because you're scottish - it is because no-one likes you ....pmsl - aaah only jesting honey

erm - are you pectoral ?


----------



## Jem

Oh hello to all new peeps !


----------



## SALKev

hello Replicator + people i havnt seen 

im off now or i would talk, goodnight you wonderful people!


----------



## Robbo90

Goodnight sleep tight lol


----------



## Jem

Night Sal - told you before the watershed - dont look at the tv darling - it will shock you Watch the bugs don't bite x


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> pmsl - looks like tonight could be your lucky night Mat :lol: which hotel is it ?


It's the Paragon Jem. Look at local gyms for tomorrow - heard of Flex Fitness?


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> It's the Paragon Jem. Look at local gyms for tomorrow - heard of Flex Fitness?


Ha - you are in for a night to remember ! Stayed there after a night on the town ...it used to be a down and out hostel ...pmsl

It's ok though dont worry 

Right, smack bang in the centre of Digbeth...nuff said! - plenty of good Irish bars there - Pop to the Adam and Eve round the corner :thumb:

Heard of it, never been there ...supposed to be an ok gym though - should be cool Mat :laugh:

What are you in Brum for then ?

Shame you weren't nearer me - I am always up for a training session - my gym's cool too


----------



## Robbo90

seems to be a bit dead in here now. Whats going on?


----------



## Jem

well erm no one is posting ....


----------



## Robbo90

Jem said:


> well erm no one is posting ....


Well how is everyone training going at the moment?


----------



## M_at

Jem said:


> Ha - you are in for a night to remember ! Stayed there after a night on the town ...it used to be a down and out hostel ...pmsl
> 
> It's ok though dont worry


I've stayed in worse. Far worse! 



Jem said:


> Heard of it, never been there ...supposed to be an ok gym though - should be cool Mat :laugh:
> 
> What are you in Brum for then ?
> 
> Shame you weren't nearer me - I am always up for a training session - my gym's cool too


Got some training I needed to do - this was the earliest one I could do.

I wish I'd driven now - especially after that nasty train ride - missed my first rain and had to buy a new ticket!


----------



## Replicator

I gotta give up clomid for sure :lol:

REP

PS) thanks ROBBO


----------



## Robbo90

Replicator said:


> I gotta give up clomid for sure :lol:
> 
> REP
> 
> PS) thanks ROBBO


I can't stand the stuff. You really begin to understand whey people don't bother coming off lol.


----------



## erekose

Robbo90 said:


> I can't stand the stuff. You really begin to understand whey people don't bother coming off lol.


*adds to list of excuses *

:thumbup1:


----------



## Hardc0re

Anyone else unable to sleep?


----------



## james_dlboxing

sleep, ive been trying for the last hour an half wanted an early night training at 9 grrrr


----------



## erekose

Don't know yet- I'm pretty nocturnal and it's not my bedtime yet! Ask me again in a couple of hours (if you are still awake)


----------



## Hardc0re

Maybe the monitor screen being on cant help?? Just a wee tip :wink:


----------



## james_dlboxing

yee but normally being on my laptop in bed makes me drop off normally i can never sleep the week building up :/


----------



## Hardc0re

erekose said:


> Don't know yet- I'm pretty nocturnal and it's not my bedtime yet! Ask me again in a couple of hours (if you are still awake)


Is this a challenege?


----------



## erekose

Hardc0re said:


> Is this a challenege?


If you are up to it! Although in fairness I should point out that I'm self-employed and can get up at whatever time I want in the morning! :laugh:


----------



## Hardc0re

james_dlboxing said:


> yee but normally being on my laptop in bed makes me drop off normally i can never sleep the week building up :/


Stick a hoover on........the sound of the hoover always puts me to sleep. :confused1:


----------



## Hardc0re

erekose said:


> If you are up to it! Although in fairness I should point out that I'm self-employed and can get up at whatever time I want in the morning! :laugh:


Well i work from home, so kinda the same thing, except I will get paid no matter how much work i do :thumb: or dont do.


----------



## james_dlboxing

i dont know where my hoover is if im honest so i cant :confused1: ill try youtube for some hoover music lmao see if it work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erekose

Hardc0re said:


> Well i work from home, so kinda the same thing, except I will get paid no matter how much work i do :thumb: or dont do.


Yeah - I work from home too. I love it - the whole thing about being able to roll out of bed at whatever time, stroll in the kitchen and make a coffee and then turn on the computer. Hell - you don't even need to put clothes on if you don't want to.

Ahhhh - freedom!


----------



## Hardc0re

Well gotta hand it to you James, atleast your trying. Enjoy the sound of the dyson. :rockon:


----------



## Hardc0re

erekose said:


> Yeah - I work from home too. I love it - the whole thing about being able to roll out of bed at whatever time, stroll in the kitchen and make a coffee and then turn on the computer. Hell - you don't even need to put clothes on if you don't want to.
> 
> Ahhhh - freedom!


Ahh a man like myself i see. If i had a penny for everytime i joined an audio confrence whilst only sitting there in my boxers and a fresh cuppa coffee in my hand. :innocent:


----------



## james_dlboxing

lmaoo its rather soothing haha :thumb:

im on the whale music (ment to put you to sleep) now god its annoying i prefer the hooover!


----------



## Hardc0re

james_dlboxing said:


> lmaoo its rather soothing haha :thumb:
> 
> im on the whale music (ment to put you to sleep) now god its annoying i prefer the hooover!


The sound of the hoover , aaahhhh, so relaxing.

Still dont know why i never actually do the hoovering :confused1:


----------



## james_dlboxing

Hardc0re said:


> The sound of the hoover , aaahhhh, so relaxing.
> 
> Still dont know why i never actually do the hoovering :confused1:


hooving takes alot of effort especially wen everything you have is all over the floor haha


----------



## Hardc0re

Another thing that helps to go to sleep i think is hairdryers? Dunno why, but it def puts me to sleep.

I dunno how hairdressers actually cope, with all the relaxing sounds, i would be in the land of nod.


----------



## james_dlboxing

Hardc0re said:


> Another thing that helps to go to sleep i think is hairdryers? Dunno why, but it def puts me to sleep.
> 
> I dunno how hairdressers actually cope, with all the relaxing sounds, i would be in the land of nod.


lmao a hoover and a hairdryer whats next the washing machine :tongue:

haha normally i have to watch tele or sumin tht helps me but i think i just too conscious to sleep tonight lol


----------



## Hardc0re

I am sorry James, i dont wanna be the blame if your electric bill goes up this month, lol.


----------



## james_dlboxing

i dont pay for it anyway  im gnah try turn everything off and sleep see if it works if not, ill be back on here in a few hours haha

peace


----------



## Hardc0re

james_dlboxing said:


> i dont pay for it anyway  im gnah try turn everything off and sleep see if it works if not, ill be back on here in a few hours haha
> 
> peace


Some extra reps on there way too you to try and help you sleep


----------



## erekose

Morning all!

How is everyone today?


----------



## D_MMA

morning erekose. good you?

god mega busy today!


----------



## erekose

DaveI said:


> morning erekose. good you?
> 
> god mega busy today!


Very well cheers mate!

Also very busy - partly from all the being lazy yesterday and not doing anything!


----------



## IanStu

morning gayboys...hows stuff and things...before you ask i'm magnificent thanks


----------



## D_MMA

All good Ian

waiting to smash shuolders tonight


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> All good Ian
> 
> waiting to smash shuolders tonight


cool....its legs for me today..boohoo...not my fave day but gotta be done


----------



## D_MMA

Im loving leg day (thursday at minute) as Im getting stupidly strong on them


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Im loving leg day (thursday at minute) as Im getting stupidly strong on them


well I just dont get the kick that I get when I do upper body....I'm a bit of a tart and love getting all pumped up and lookin hench at the gym...dont realy get that with legs...I still put 100% into em but cant say I realy enjoy it


----------



## Bettyboo

Just got back from the gym chest today along with cardio jesus, then going out for a coffee. Have fun peoples. Simples


----------



## Hardc0re

Hi all, weather looks crap up here. Anyone got decent weather today?


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> well I just dont get the kick that I get when I do upper body....I'm a bit of a tart and love getting all pumped up and lookin hench at the gym...dont realy get that with legs...I still put 100% into em but cant say I realy enjoy it


i seem to get a full body pump after a huge leg session ?

enjoy your coffee betty :beer:


----------



## D_MMA

hey hardcore - na seems grim here too


----------



## IanStu

Hardc0re said:


> Hi all, weather looks crap up here. Anyone got decent weather today?


its OK here....bit of sun...bit of cloud...quite warm but chance of rain on higher ground....may be some heavy swells in the Bay of Biscay so avoid that area


----------



## Robbo90

Lovely at the moment been getting my tan on in the garden.


----------



## Jem

Morning boys - hmm was just heading to the Bay as it goes - had to do a u-turn and return to Birmingham ...shame

Nice hat sh!tface !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Morning boys - hmm was just heading to the Bay as it goes - had to do a u-turn and return to Birmingham ...shame
> 
> Nice hat sh!tface !


thanks...nice Bra dogbreath :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> thanks...nice Bra dogbreath :lol:


well at least the pleasantries are out of the way now phew sooo cannot be doing with all this politeness b0ll0ckbrain :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> well at least the pleasantries are out of the way now phew sooo cannot be doing with all this politeness b0ll0ckbrain :laugh:


pmsl....I've decide to come back to Bronze and bestow my blessings upon it...you can all thank me later in the appropriate manner as befits my status (rep me ya [email protected])....it needs the kiss of life only I can bring....you lucky lucky people


----------



## IanStu

Errrr....not feeling the love fellas


----------



## Hardc0re

IanStu said:


> Errrr....not feeling the love fellas


Give love where love is due bro :thumb:


----------



## Hardc0re

Robbo90 said:


> Lovely at the moment been getting my tan on in the garden.


Lucky bugger, if i went out into my back garden the now i would be swimming. Its bucketing down right now.


----------



## D_MMA

still grim here. few dark clouds coming form the east (maybe)

Still - its 20to3 and Iv got 3 hours to go. get home by 6. eat then gym at 7. gym is the only thing keepin me goin these days!!


----------



## erekose

Hardc0re said:


> Hi all, weather looks crap up here. Anyone got decent weather today?


Yes - really nice and sunny here (S. Kent)


----------



## badger

Hardc0re said:


> Sounds like a good holiday. Did you get many pics when you were out there? I would def like to visit Thailand.


Got loads of pics mate, i'll dig some out and stick them in an album on my profile. prob be tommorrow, well worth a visit i'd love to go back and will def be doing sometime in the future.

p.s. ignore my skinnyness in the pics was about 4-5 years ago. :innocent:


----------



## Jem

oh I am going to have a look - don't think I have ever looked at your profile before badge ....


----------



## erekose

erekose said:


> Yes - really nice and sunny here (S. Kent)


I'm now upgrading this from 'nice and sunny' to extremely hot indeed! Summer is not quite over here it seems!


----------



## IanStu

its like the fvckin met office in here...anyway I'm quitting bronze again cause no one was nice to me...I bid you adieu

Edit: forgot to say, there's a pic of my knee in sperm thread...its delightful


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> its like the fvckin met office in here...anyway I'm quitting bronze again cause no one was nice to me...I bid you adieu


think you are a feckin muskateer now doncha?

well maybe that is because you are just sperm now ?

and you don't love any of us anymore ...oh the good old days when we were enough and now you just want to play with new friends ....

We have been used & abused Ian

:whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> think you are a feckin muskateer now doncha?
> 
> well maybe that is because you are just sperm now ?
> 
> and you don't love any of us anymore ...oh the good old days when we were enough and now you just want to play with new friends ....
> 
> We have been used & abused Ian
> 
> :whistling:  :whistling:


tis true, i do seem to be upto my eyeballs in sperm these days...what can I tell you I just seem to universaly loved and admired...its not easy you know...oh how I long for the days when I was a nobody..like robisco11 is now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> tis true, i do seem to be upto my eyeballs in sperm these days...what can I tell you I just seem to universaly loved and admired...its not easy you know...oh how I long for the days when I was a nobody..like robisco11 is now :lol: :lol:


....or how I am now :whistling: ...still, I now exist in the real world and I find it's far more healthy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ....or how I am now :whistling: ...still, I now exist in the real world and I find it's far more healthy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


pah...you'll never be a nobody....i've tried the real world, didnt realy take to it or it didnt take to me...so here I am...interweb land


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folk cant stay long got a works meeting grrr hope all is well


----------



## Jem

pmsl ...interweb

Hi Bets - have a good meeting !


----------



## SALKev

evening dipsticks and dipstick...ettes :thumb:



Robbo90 said:


> Goodnight sleep tight lol


 



Jem said:


> Night Sal - *told you before the watershed - dont look at the tv darling* - it will shock you Watch the bugs don't bite x


ive read that over and over again but it doesnt make sense - either im so tired i cant decipher pretty simple messages or it really doesnt make sense :sad:

what is a watershed? my shed is pretty watery, its fvcking tipping it out there i tell you!

i dont watch tv much anyway - but i still want to know what it has to do with with mysterious watershed :lol:



IanStu said:


> its like the fvckin met office in here...anyway I'm quitting bronze again cause no one was nice to me...I bid you adieu


b!tch :thumbup1:



Bettyboo said:


> Evening folk cant stay long got a works meeting grrr hope all is well


oh dear, hope it doesnt take long!


----------



## Jem

Hi Sal - admittedly it could have been phrased better - however as Wikipedia says:

*The Watershed is a term used to describe a time in television schedules which divides the period when it is permissible to show television programmes which have 'adult content' from the period when it is not. Adult content can be generally defined as having nudity, explicit sexual intercourse, graphic violence, strong language, or drug references or use*

Now I meant for you to stay up only until 9pm [which is pre-watershed] after 9pm naughty things come on TV !

OMG ....you are a sweet and innocent child !


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Hi Sal - admittedly it could have been phrased better - however as Wikipedia says:
> 
> *The Watershed is a term used to describe a time in television schedules which divides the period when it is permissible to show television programmes which have 'adult content' from the period when it is not. Adult content can be generally defined as having nudity, explicit sexual intercourse, graphic violence, strong language, or drug references or use*
> 
> Now I meant for you to stay up only until 9pm [which is pre-watershed] after 9pm naughty things come on TV !
> 
> OMG ....you are a sweet and innocent child !


oooooooooh, why on earth dont they teach us that in school! i always thought watershed was at 11 o clock (morning) seeing as all the adverts with women in bikinis are on after about that time :lol:

i better watch the real mens stuff........post 9 o clock here i come!!! *PORN!!!*

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Hardc0re

No need to wait until 9 though if you have a pc, which everyone on here must have.

Loads to keep everyone occupied and smiling. :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

obviously you'd like (in my case (this hasnt happened)) your siblings bursting in at random times while your having a go at the ol' manhood :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re

S-A-L said:


> obviously you'd like (in my case (this hasnt happened)) your siblings bursting in at random times while your having a go at the ol' manhood :lol:


Tell me about it. I have to wait until the mrs goes to bed, lol. What excuse can i use the night , for a reason to be up late????? hmmmmmm


----------



## SALKev

Hardc0re said:


> Tell me about it. I have to wait until the mrs goes to bed, lol. What excuse can i use the night , for a reason to be up late????? hmmmmmm


join your missus instead of your hand  :bounce:


----------



## M_at

Evening Jem - had a really great workout at Flex Fitness - good gym 

Details are all in my journal as usual.


----------



## Hardc0re

S-A-L said:


> join your missus instead of your hand  :bounce:


Never thought of that, lol, sounds like a good plan for the night


----------



## Replicator

finished my Pornflakes ..time for bed 

REP


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all - when you get here!

Hope all is well. Have a good day etc!


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning D man hows it going?


----------



## Hardc0re

Morning all. Weather looks good. Think i might take the pup out for a gd walk.


----------



## danC

Morning Everyone.

Everyone Well ?


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning D man hows it going?


All good C Girl how about you?

Just had the longest meeting ever! dinner time atleast. :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

All good thanks hun, abit stressed trying to sort out all this degree business - I'm going to do it part time so now need to work out which modules to do and base this decision on what works best around Brandon and my training  HEADACHE!!


----------



## danC

someone help me with this situation please, ive really confused myself :laugh:

Just Started dieting and doing certain workouts each day,

had the help from people on here to sort out my perfect diet etc...

But i cant remember how many Calories were required a day,

ive got down 2016 which is 16 times 126 pounds which is my weight in pounds,

do i add on 3500 extra or is 2016 cals a day enough ?


----------



## CharlieC25

Dan have you started a journal?


----------



## D_MMA

Sounds like your having fun!

Well im diggin deep into some flight data to answer another query to the RAF. All i do all day is answer there queries now - al my other jobs have been side lined.


----------



## CharlieC25

Sounds pretty cool to me!! I guess when you do it day in day out its not so cool though hehe


----------



## D_MMA

wouldnt say cool - cool would be trainin all day whenever i wanted and still being able to afford all food / supps etc 

But it is interesting stuff ill give you that lol.

dying to get home tho and get changed and to the gym. arms day... big pumps to come


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm thankful that today is my rest day - my arms are still hurting from upping the weights haha


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh i have lost weight - 5llbs this week omg lol the diet is working and my stomach is getting flat soo chuffing happy... :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

well done betty  keep at it and you'll reach your goal with ease.

I hate rest days carly. hate not being in the gym , i kno we need to rest but still hate them


----------



## CharlieC25

Well Done LadyBoo! Is that from help from Pscarb or are you still doing it yourself at the mo?

I love my rest days mainly because I ache so damn much from the previous sessions that if I went into the gym I wouldn't be able to lift as much which would give me the ass


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks Dave! How is everyone else - hope your rest day goes well charlie x


----------



## Bettyboo

CharlieC25 said:


> Well Done LadyBoo! Is that from help from Pscarb or are you still doing it yourself at the mo?
> 
> I love my rest days mainly because I ache so damn much from the previous sessions that if I went into the gym I wouldn't be able to lift as much which would give me the ass


Just one im doing with help of other members  at the moment, pscarb will helping me in Jan :thumb:

I am doing extra cardio like mega time haha, im actually enjoying running - used to hate it. Only thing is a girl got attacked near me the other day whilst she was running in the morning (10:20) and i run with my ipod in eeek, they would have as shock though I would donkey kick em so hard if anyone jumped me from behind lol and beat the living crap out of em I think lol :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## danC

CharlieC25

Yeah i started a journal haven't really kept up with it much, my bad 

its here though if u fancy a look...

by the way ive changed the tuna to chicken

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/72083-dancs-first-journal.html


----------



## SALKev

evening bronze land


----------



## M_at

Evening from the train back from Brum!


----------



## Jem

yup it's me and you then.....


----------



## SALKev

evening Matt  long time no speak, hows it going?

Jem's not online any more....typical


----------



## M_at

How's it going - get in my journal and find out ya lazy so and so...

Back home in Maidenhead now - which is nice because I like my bed and cuddles.


----------



## Jem

How was the delightful Paragon? Please tell me you skipped the Butlins Brekkie they put on ? pmsl


----------



## 0161

evening everyone  how are we all ??


----------



## robisco11

fcukin ell carl!!! Where have you been ?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> fcukin ell carl!!! Where have you been ?


lol just been having a mad one mate workin **** loads more than is healthy lol!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> lol just been having a mad one mate workin **** loads more than is healthy lol!


haha i feel for ya!! Glad your all good though mate!


----------



## Jem

where have you been ron?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> haha i feel for ya!! Glad your all good though mate!


yeah not bad matey , thanks for the tip on PWO btw 

u make your own up from myprotein?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> yeah not bad matey , thanks for the tip on PWO btw
> 
> u make your own up from myprotein?


Yeh i do, i use the exact same stuff i posted up on your thread. Nice n effective. I praise you for using growth matrix, i couldnt finish my tub, the taste is vile!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> where have you been ron?


Who's Ron....


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Yeh i do, i use the exact same stuff i posted up on your thread. Nice n effective. I praise you for using growth matrix, i couldnt finish my tub, the taste is vile!


which flavour did u have? they do a smooth fruit now which isnt rancid like the orange/lemon one!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> which flavour did u have? they do a smooth fruit now which isnt rancid like the orange/lemon one!


It was the orange one i think i had....either way it was horrible!!


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> It was the orange one i think i had....either way it was horrible!!


lol apparently its good stuff, but expensive when u can make ur own a lot cheaper?

u buy all the powders separate and mix em up each time u want one? how much it work out? (u got a discount thingy)?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> Who's Ron....


exactly ! you have been gone that long ...


----------



## D_MMA

morning all! no one here again by 10am!


----------



## Hardc0re

Morning all. Not long in form walking the dog.


----------



## danC

Morning all


----------



## D_MMA

morning dan / hardcore

this thread used to be boomin! whats happend


----------



## danC

Not a clue mate,

How you doing ?


----------



## D_MMA

Doing good mate. eating as much as possible all day every day. haha.

targets in site... im locked on and hittin it hard.


----------



## danC

are you bulking at the moment?,


----------



## iopener

'Ello!


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello wonderful people! How are you all today. I thought I'd brighten up your lives with a random picture.


----------



## badger

cool photo GB, hope it's not some nasty kill us all virus you're working on.


----------



## Gym Bunny

badger said:


> cool photo GB, hope it's not some nasty kill us all virus you're working on.


Would I do such a thing, considering the failure SwineFlu was? :innocent: :rolleye:

No, they're not virus' but phytoplankton from the Southern Ocean. Took some really beautiful pics recently and just wanted to share. :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

danC said:


> are you bulking at the moment?,


indeed 

afternoons draggin


----------



## Hardc0re

Well no long till the weekend now. Anyone got plans?


----------



## D_MMA

Iv just booked tomorrow off work so can sort my cars out and Im off home now- gym at 7  Leg Day woop woop woop woop


----------



## clairey.h

woud just like to say

:beer: :beer:*happy 20th birthday robisco* :beer: :beer:

dont get into any trouble :tongue:


----------



## M_at

Happy Birthday Rob - now I expect the same good wishes for mine


----------



## badger

Happy birthday mate, oh to be 20 again:laugh:

Have a good un pal, take care :beer:


----------



## SALKev

hello bronze people


----------



## Jem

Happy Birthday Little Bobby Blue !

Evening Anyone


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> How's it going - get in my journal and find out ya lazy so and so...
> 
> Back home in Maidenhead now - which is nice because I like my bed and cuddles.


 :lol: type it out you lazy so and so!

I like bed and cuddles :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Spriggen

S-A-L said:


> :lol: type it out you lazy so and so!
> 
> I like bed and cuddles :bounce: :bounce:


I can give you both for a small price :laugh:


----------



## M_at

S-A-L said:


> :lol: type it out you lazy so and so!
> 
> I like bed and cuddles :bounce: :bounce:


I did type it out FFS.

And I just typed out today's bench workout.

Link to me as a fücking fat bloater 3 years ago

Link to my squat

Link to my bench

Now go read them.


----------



## Jem

well done you Mat


----------



## M_at

Thanks love! The gym was fun - even though one of the guys in the training warned me not to go there


----------



## Spriggen

Very well done Mat! Looking great!


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> Thanks love! The gym was fun - even though *one of the guys in the training* warned me not to go there


sorry who warned you away??? :confused1:

see any fit blokes then ?


----------



## M_at

I was in a training session Tues and Wednesdays - one of the guys there suggested it was a bit too hardcore - loads of fights. I found that the machines were too lightweight and they didn't have enough freeweights.

There were a few guys who were my type


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> I was in a training session Tues and Wednesdays - one of the guys there suggested it was a bit too hardcore - loads of fights. I found that the machines were too lightweight and they didn't have enough freeweights.
> 
> There were a few guys who were my type


Oh that's a shame ! Hardcore indeed - that's what we want and any of the spit and sawdust gyms worth a bean has a reputation like that :lol: Next time you must come to Ironworks, I insist ! and erm...it's not lightweight I promise


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem, what have you done with Cecil? is he locked up in your house?


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> Jem, what have you done with Cecil? is he locked up in your house?


You cannot prove anything :whistling: :confused1: who is this ????


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem said:


> You cannot prove anything :whistling: :confused1: who is this ????


The man of your dreams darling


----------



## M_at

Well there was a fire in the training centre on the wednesday so I do have to get up to Birmingham for a half day later in October.

I'll be driving up and not staying the night so can get a workout in - so you're on!


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> The man of your dreams darling


OMG - this is where the panic seeps in :laugh: does anyone know who this is ? is it the man of my dreams, should I be making a huge effort to impress ? :lol:



M_at said:


> Well there was a fire in the training centre on the wednesday so I do have to get up to Birmingham for a half day later in October.
> 
> I'll be driving up and not staying the night so can get a workout in - so you're on!


Okie dokie - just let me know when you have the date and I will be there with bells on ...[not like a morris dancer or anything ..don't worry, that is so not my bag baby !]


----------



## robc

Shameful plug of my own thread for my friends in the bronze thread.

I know its been awhile since I posted in this thread but life has been hectic so haven't been able to commit fully 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> Shameful plug of my own thread for my friends in the bronze thread.
> 
> I know its been awhile since I posted in this thread but life has been hectic so haven't been able to commit fully
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


HI CHICK! long time no see sweetie x thanks for the link


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> HI CHICK! long time no see sweetie x thanks for the link


  eloooo Jem, hope your doing well, you look lovely in your avi btw :thumb:

Just cained my delts, off for a shower n shave n then some steak and pasta, I know, steak and PASTA LOL

Funny mix eh tastes good tho! :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission

robc said:


> eloooo Jem, hope your doing well, you look lovely in your avi btw :thumb:
> 
> Just cained my delts, off for a shower n shave n then some steak and pasta, I know, steak and PASTA LOL
> 
> Funny mix eh tastes good tho! :lol:


She looks REALLY nice, doesn't she (said in my creepy tone)..


----------



## Jem

robc said:


> eloooo Jem, hope your doing well, you look lovely in your avi btw :thumb:
> 
> Just cained my delts, off for a shower n shave n then some steak and pasta, I know, steak and PASTA LOL
> 
> Funny mix eh tastes good tho! :lol:


:blowme:CARBS AT THIS TIME OF NIGHT  :blink:....

thanks chick ! you look erm blue :bounce:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem...before you get worried, its Pec......where is Cecil these days?


----------



## robc

Jem said:


> :blowme:CARBS AT THIS TIME OF NIGHT  :blink:....
> 
> thanks chick ! you look erm blue :bounce:


haha yea but I allow it because I have just worked out :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> I can give you both for a small price :laugh:


now i have everyone started on this rep whoring business (am i interpreting this right?) :lol:



M_at said:


> I did type it out FFS.
> 
> And I just typed out today's bench workout.
> 
> Link to me as a fücking fat bloater 3 years ago
> 
> Link to my squat
> 
> Link to my bench
> 
> Now go read them.


 :crying: :crying: i was only having a little fun!

as to your links, that is some change you went through, congratulations!! I bet the comment that guy gave you on your legs made you feel good :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

and Jem, in your avi you look SMOKING! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> Jem...before you get worried, its Pec......where is Cecil these days?


Oh - I accused someone else of being you the other day ...they were a cheeky fecker :laugh: wondered why they disappeared :whistling: Hello darling !



robc said:


> haha yea but I allow it because I have just worked out :bounce:


Still toooooo late at night ....wish I could do that ....



S-A-L said:


> and Jem, in your avi you look SMOKING! :bounce:


Ah thanks  ....that best not be rep whoring or I will cry :confused1:


----------



## M_at

S-A-L said:


> now i have everyone started on this rep whoring business (am i interpreting this right?) :lol:
> 
> :crying: :crying: i was only having a little fun!
> 
> as to your links, that is some change you went through, congratulations!! I bet the comment that guy gave you on your legs made you feel good :bounce: :bounce:


Nah I wasn't annoyed - more rep whoring than annoyed :tongue:

Yeah - I've had the same comment from a load of people recently - my confidence has had such a boost.


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Ah thanks  ....that best not be rep whoring or I will cry :confused1:


:sad: i have obviously built a reputation that went too far - it was a compliment from the bottom of my heart.



M_at said:


> Nah I wasn't annoyed - more rep whoring than annoyed :tongue:
> 
> Yeah - I've had the same comment from a load of people recently - my confidence has had such a boost.


phew  i would rep you if i had the reps to give out....there are also a long line of people waiting for said reps....but you will get some at a later time i think!

i reckon if somebody could ask for anything in the world, after financial security and happiness, they should ask for an increase in self-confidence (not for those who dont need it of course)....it does wonders! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Sal to be honest - I did not think you cared about reps before that thread - I was sadly disappointed ...as I am with a number of people who have left the thread because it does not benefit them anymore ...but it was good enough to get them up there [wherever there is] ...in the first place, now they preach about how much rep power they have ... hmmm, these things have a way of flipping though :laugh:

Sounds a bit serious all that though ffs - chill oot everyone !


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Sal to be honest - I did not think you cared about reps before that thread - I was sadly disappointed ...as I am with a number of people who have left the thread because it does not benefit them anymore ...but it was good enough to get them up there [wherever there is] ...in the first place, now they preach about how much rep power they have ... hmmm, these things have a way of flipping though :laugh:
> 
> Sounds a bit serious all that though ffs - chill oot everyone !


I enjoy the comments i get from them and the competition between a few members but that is it (the rep whore thread was part of the competition (and also abit of a joke) and as ive said in there somewhere, to see what others thinks about reps).

im still here and will be for as long as i'm visiting this site, so please stop with all this - i'm tired and things can get to my head in the wrong wayy, i dont want that to happend - i like you all very much, for who you are and not the reps you carry) and hope some of you like me in that manner also - i definitely do not want that to change 

gosh this is the most serious post ive posted since that one in 'A kiss'....i dont like seriousness - its against my nature and is in some cases, a curse :laugh:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> I enjoy the comments i get from them and the competition between a few members but that is it (the rep whore thread was part of the competition (and also abit of a joke) and as ive said in there somewhere, to see what others thinks about reps).
> 
> im still here and will be for as long as i'm visiting this site, so please stop with all this - i'm tired and things can get to my head in the wrong wayy, i dont want that to happend - i like you all very much, for who you are and not the reps you carry) and hope some of you like me in that manner also - i definitely do not want that to change
> 
> gosh this is the most serious post ive posted since that one in 'A kiss'....i dont like seriousness - its against my nature and is in some cases, a curse :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:was a bit serious wasn't it ...ok point taken ...reps on their way to you :whistling: :laugh: I missed 'a kiss' ... :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

robc said:


> haha yea but I allow it because I have just worked out :bounce:


Me too, me too! :bounce: Great to see you Robc!

Jem...the BEST avvy yet! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

S-A-L said:


> now i have everyone started on this rep whoring business (am i interpreting this right?) :lol:


No, no you haven't :lol: Was more going for humour than rep whoring.

*puts the wig away* I can see when someone loves reps more than me!


----------



## robc

Gym Bunny said:


> Me too, me too! :bounce: Great to see you Robc!
> 
> Jem...the BEST avvy yet! :thumb:


Thanks GB, great to see you too 

Love the avi! :thumb: very pretty :beer:

Aaaah work time, oh well thank god its friday! can't wait for a nice lie in tomorrow! :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

morning everyone.....feeling old now.....20!!! My lifes drifting away!!


----------



## robc

robisco11 said:


> morning everyone.....feeling old now.....20!!! My lifes drifting away!!


then get some crazy s*** done! :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Sal to be honest - I did not think you cared about reps before that thread - I was sadly disappointed ...as I am with a number of people who have left the thread because it does not benefit them anymore ...but it was good enough to get them up there [wherever there is] ...in the first place, now they preach about how much rep power they have ... hmmm, these things have a way of flipping though :laugh:
> 
> Sounds a bit serious all that though ffs - chill oot everyone !


Who's that aimed at...if its me its not true...I didnt leave the thread because of reps...I left because it got boring and no one else was posting here...despite what people think of me this rep business is just a big laugh to me...its a game..a bit of fun and it gives an extra dynamic to the site..it would be duller without it...

I would be more than happy if everyones score was wiped clean and a system was bought in where you could only be repped for the quality of your posts not just because you happen to be friends with someone...

If your post wasn't aimed at me ignore everything I just said

p.s....any chance of a rep :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone,

First time i've posted in this thread !


----------



## robisco11

robc said:


> then get some crazy s*** done! :bounce:


any ideas?

p.s. morning everyone!


----------



## IanStu

Cass said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> First time i've posted in this thread !


Morning Cass.....glad you've dropped by...a pretty face always cheers up my day


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Who's that aimed at...if its me its not true...I didnt leave the thread because of reps...I left because it got boring and no one else was posting here...despite what people think of me this rep business is just a big laugh to me...its a game..a bit of fun and it gives an extra dynamic to the site..it would be duller without it...
> 
> I would be more than happy if everyones score was wiped clean and a system was bought in where you could only be repped for the quality of your posts not just because you happen to be friends with someone...
> 
> If your post wasn't aimed at me ignore everything I just said
> 
> p.s....any chance of a rep :lol:


pmsl ffs you just don't give up :lol: :lol: :lol: it was aimed at anyone and no-one really ...I am just sad to see the way the thread has gone, I feel like it was used and abused, the little bronze thread... and despite defending it in my 'early days', I feel like the grief I got when I was in the top 10 was justified because the thread WAS used for rep whoring...

Now that there are other threads everyone has moved away

...But that is just the way I see it, when I went on hols all was normal...I come back and the place is a ghost town and there are new builds all over the place .... :whistling:

Then again maybe I am taking the moral high ground because I am a loser :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Right fook it, I am off to AL to post some nudie pics and girl on girl action to get some reps :beer: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Cass said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> First time i've posted in this thread !


*Morning chick ! Not seen you before so welcome * 



robisco11 said:


> any ideas?
> 
> *Ideas for what * :confused1: * I missed something bobby ?*
> 
> p.s. morning everyone!


*Morning ....*


----------



## Jem

Spriggen said:


> Morning


Bonjour !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Right fook it, I am off to AL to post some nudie pics and girl on girl action to get some reps :beer: :whistling:


Yeaaahhhhh...its a dream come true :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Yeaaahhhhh...its a dream come true :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Oh how easily one is fooled...I am a chaste and virtuous maiden

...I will post pics of that instead:lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *Morning chick ! Not seen you before so welcome *
> 
> *Morning ....*


Ideas for me to do something stupid, my lifes slipping away, im getting old


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> Ideas for me to do something stupid, my lifes slipping away, im getting old


Piercing ...

Abseiling

Parachuting

Handgliding

Bunjee Jumping in a pub car park, guaranteed death if you fall... [why do this ffs :confused1: ]

Picking up exotic diseases from multi ethnicity whores [just a random thought]

erm....anymore for anymore

...or just have a cheat day - swap quark for real yoghurt :rockon:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Piercing ...
> 
> Abseiling
> 
> Parachuting
> 
> Handgliding
> 
> Bunjee Jumping in a pub car park, guaranteed death if you fall... [why do this ffs :confused1: ]
> 
> Picking up exotic diseases from multi ethnicity whores [just a random thought]
> 
> erm....anymore for anymore
> 
> ...or just have a cheat day - swap quark for real yoghurt :rockon:


haha i HAVE had my haircut today........i feel invigorated!!!! :cool2:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha i HAVE had my haircut today........i feel invigorated!!!! :cool2:


 h34r:Fook me you're a dark horse, living life right on the edge h34r:


----------



## robisco11

Exactly!! Its always the quiet ones you have to be careful of


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Jem hows it going? 

Getting your hair cut rob? Your on the edge of being classed as a loon!


----------



## robisco11

I know spriggetty sprigg sprigg, dead short as well


----------



## Spriggen

haha, feels great doesnt it


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol:was a bit serious wasn't it ..yep  ..ok point taken ...reps on their way to you :whistling: :laugh: i would say something humoruous here but the timing would be sooooo off...I missed 'a kiss' ...PM for directions :thumbup1:





Spriggen said:


> No, no you haven't :lol: Was more going for humour than rep whoring.
> 
> *puts the wig away* I can see when someone loves reps more than me!


 :lol: very good

i'm off for today (what?!).....PAAARTAAAAY time :bounce: :bounce:

and im all stuffed up :sad:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hellooooo party people


----------



## dax

Hello all, just noticed im a bronzer, welcome one and all!

:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Welcome to the party Dax


----------



## dax

CharlieC25 said:


> Welcome to the party Dax


Why thank you very much charlie, nice to be here :thumb:


----------



## dax

Ps. your a Silver member lol BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:laugh:


----------



## M_at

OK - Birthday Reps for me 

I'm getting to be such a slut as I get older :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Happy Birthday Big Man! Slutty kisses for ya birthday whoop whoop!


----------



## M_at

Ta Charlie - how's things?


----------



## XL

Certified Bronze.


----------



## IanStu

Certified


----------



## Jem

Well Hello Bronzers !


----------



## Replicator

Jem said:


> Well Hello Bronzers !


Hi Jen , when did you make silver ..............its to go with your tongue :laugh:

REP


----------



## Spriggen

Hello everyone


----------



## Hardc0re

Hi all, am i the only sad one to be on, on a Sat night? lol.


----------



## Replicator

Hardc0re said:


> Hi all, am i the only sad one to be on, on a Sat night? lol.


nope !! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Awfully quiet in here nowadays


----------



## ste2103

ive gone bronze. so here i am :beer:


----------



## BigMutha

ste2103 said:


> ive gone bronze. so here i am :beer:


Me too!!! LOL just noticed! Finally I can PM and add friends!! Cheers :thumb: :beer: anyway going to crash now,sweet dreams people :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Morning ladies. How was everyone's Saturday? Had the most relaxing day just sitting in the pub myself. Good beer, good food and most importantly great company.


----------



## Jem

Hi Folks - had a lovely night, cheat meal, saw District 9 & then a bit of 'how's yer father' - all in all, a pleasant evening was had :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl ffs you just don't give up :lol: :lol: :lol: it was aimed at anyone and no-one really ...I am just sad to see the way the thread has gone, I feel like it was used and abused, the little bronze thread... and despite defending it in my 'early days', I feel like the grief I got when I was in the top 10 was justified because the thread WAS used for rep whoring...
> 
> Now that there are other threads everyone has moved away
> 
> ...But that is just the way I see it, when I went on hols all was normal...I come back and the place is a ghost town and there are new builds all over the place .... :whistling:
> 
> Then again maybe I am taking the moral high ground because I am a loser :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Right fook it, I am off to AL to post some nudie pics and girl on girl action to get some reps* :beer: :whistling:


Now I feel used and abused cause I just went to look and you waz lying! :crying:

How is everyone this fine Sunday? Won 2 out of 3 games in first rugby tournament of the season yesterday and I am not dead today. May even go jogging in a bit. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Yeah right - you're gonna go jogging ? seriously ?


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon Bronzers


----------



## Hardc0re

Afternoon all. Just finishing a wee protein and thought id pop on for a wee mo.


----------



## Hardc0re

Spriggen said:


> Afternoon Bronzers


What gym do u train at mate? Notice u must live close.


----------



## SALKev

so who farted?

its so bloody quiet in here :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Hardc0re said:


> What gym do u train at mate? Notice u must live close.


Sports centre in dalgety bay mate. What about you?


----------



## Spriggen

S-A-L said:


> so who farted?
> 
> its so bloody quiet in here :lol:


....it was you wasn't it?!


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> ....it was you wasn't it?!


i left and it suddenly becomes a dead thread (me leaving because im guilty?  )...i think you could be right :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

haha, well stop it! We need more activity in here. I might have to join the spermers soon :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re

Spriggen said:


> Sports centre in dalgety bay mate. What about you?


Train at Bannatynes in Dunf.

Used to train at Dowies gym in Leven, and even trained at Jimmy Salmond's gym for a good while. But after moving away from the area, wasnt worth the trek through.


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> haha, well stop it! We need more activity in here. I might have to join the spermers soon :lol:


I'm in there too..... :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen

Hardc0re said:


> Train at Bannatynes in Dunf.
> 
> Used to train at Dowies gym in Leven, and even trained at Jimmy Salmond's gym for a good while. But after moving away from the area, wasnt worth the trek through.


Nice one, i was gonna go there today with my dad to try it out but i slept in


----------



## Jem

Dont join the spermers :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You dont have to be exclusive to one thread anyway - we don't have UKBFF rules here - you can post in both spriggen :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

there's nothing wrong with us spermers...you go insane within the first few moments of joining, you start thinking about the white stuff all day, you start speaking incoherrently...it really is the best place on this board to be, already it has a great reputation :lol:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> there's nothing wrong with us spermers...you go insane within the first few moments of joining, you start thinking about the white stuff all day, you start speaking incoherrently...it really is the best place on this board to be, already it has a great reputation :lol:


I rest my case :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Haha! I know, i know. It was more a joke than anything. Though i'm quite loyal too this here thread.

Unless SAL keeps farting in it, making people leave! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Protein farts - not good ....but we will have to live with them - I bet sperm smells worse !


----------



## Spriggen

Haha, yes, i can imagine it does.


----------



## Replicator

Jem said:


> Protein farts - not good ....but we will have to live with them - I bet sperm smells worse !


A sperm fart .........................the mind boggles

rep


----------



## Jem

Replicator said:


> A sperm fart .........................the mind boggles
> 
> rep


 :lol: :lol:Bleurgh:lol: :lol: My mind is a-boggling - yukky


----------



## Replicator

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol:Bleurgh:lol: :lol: My mind is a-boggling - yukky


bwahahaha , No doubt it must happen, it takes all kinds :lol:

rep


----------



## Jem

I don't even want to know what that entails ...


----------



## Replicator

Jem said:


> I don't even want to know what that entails ...


me iether but am sure it will include tails LOL

REP


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Protein farts - not good ....but we will have to live with them - I bet sperm smells worse !


i'm sure you're experienced enough to know by now surely


----------



## 0161

evening all

anyone in here tonight?


----------



## SALKev

hellooooooooooooooo, good to see you mr. :bounce:

how are you?


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> hellooooooooooooooo, good to see you mr. :bounce:
> 
> how are you?


im not bad matey, yourself?


----------



## SALKev

good good, im pretty tired, so (another) early night for me today...i shall take my leave now - goodnight pal...try to come on more often as well, we see you...then a month later you're on again....come on!!!


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> good good, im pretty tired, so (another) early night for me today...i shall take my leave now - goodnight pal...try to come on more often as well, we see you...then a month later you're on again....come on!!!


will do matey , enjoy the rest of ur evening mate


----------



## Hardc0re

Spriggen said:


> Nice one, i was gonna go there today with my dad to try it out but i slept in


I was there and hammered my legs silly. Has decent enough weights there.


----------



## Spriggen

Hardc0re said:


> I was there and hammered my legs silly. Has decent enough weights there.


Nice one  I should be going there sometime this week because some how i get a few tries for free or something so taking advantage of it haha.


----------



## dan the man

morning all wow not been on this thread for ages


----------



## D_MMA

morning all


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo I got into college! Doing a levels until someone drops out of the fd degree course I want to do.


----------



## Hardc0re

Hi all. I was up late last night, so not long out of my bed, hehe.


----------



## Spriggen

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo I got into college! Doing a levels until someone drops out of the fd degree course I want to do.


Well done!  That's great news.

And yeah i was up late so not long up myself.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Congratulations Betty! That's fantastic news!


----------



## Jem

Hi all - fooks sake someone liven this sh!t up purrlease - it's painful....still not as bad as creating a map of sheffield with all of the refurbed secondary schools on it though...which is my alternative ....


----------



## Spriggen

Jem said:


> Hi all - fooks sake someone liven this sh!t up purrlease - it's painful....still not as bad as creating a map of sheffield with all of the refurbed secondary schools on it though...which is my alternative ....


I nominate you to liven things up! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gay


----------



## Jem

Bronze is not gay -----> think Sperm ....


----------



## M_at

Sperm is beyond gay. I am qualified to make this judgement.


----------



## Spriggen

heyy mat


----------



## M_at

Evening Mr Spriggen. How's tricks?


----------



## Bettyboo

hello people how are you all x


----------



## Spriggen

M_at said:


> Evening Mr Spriggen. How's tricks?


Yeah all is good man, how you doin? Training going well?



Bettyboo said:


> hello people how are you all x


Hey Betty how you doing?


----------



## M_at

Training sort of didn't happen at the weekend because I was too busy having a birthday 

Might not happen tomorrow as I have an osteo and PT session booked for the same day.

Have to ask the osteo to go easy on me.


----------



## Spriggen

You have a good one? Get up to much?


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Hey Betty how you doing?


Good ta spriggen you sleeping any better??


----------



## M_at

Drinks, Food, Good company. About the best birthday you can have


----------



## Hardc0re

M_at said:


> Drinks, Food, Good company. About the best birthday you can have


Were u feeling rough after the night?


----------



## 0161

evening all


----------



## M_at

Hardc0re said:


> Were u feeling rough after the night?


Nah - takes a fair bit to feel rough.

This was just 6 or so pints with some stonking company and a nice steak sanger half way through.


----------



## dax

Hello Bronzers, hows tricks on a monday night?


----------



## robisco11

morning guys!


----------



## Jem

Morning all !!! Morning bobby blue


----------



## robisco11

morning, hows it going? training today?


----------



## D_MMA

morning rob / jem.

all good ?


----------



## Jem

Yippeee training very shortly - had the day off gym yesterday so not off again until Sunday now ...think might do chest and triceps

Hi Davey


----------



## robisco11

hey daveeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

ewww chest....my least favourite day!


----------



## Jem

Mmmm I know ...used to be mine but I am currently hating doing back ....

claire just text me from the gym - she is struggling pmsl - it has been a couple of weeks and she feels weak - poor ting


----------



## scotty3968

yes,,,,,,im now a bronzo,,,ha haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## robisco11

hey scott


----------



## Jem

it's not that good scotty pmsl ! dont get carried away with the punctuation ...


----------



## IanStu

leg day for me...my worst day of all...hate doing em....

Oh forgot to say: mornimg losers


----------



## Jem

Morning Ian !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Morning Ian !


Morning Gonk :thumb:


----------



## Jem

It's true - that's me - Gonk


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone !

I'm sooo bored at work, it's boat show time so everyone is out, leaving me on my tod in the office, booo !

Ugh, it's cardio for me tonight, needs must and all...


----------



## IanStu

god I'm bored at work today...got loads I should be doing but cant be assed....works just pilling up in front of me and just keep ignoring it.....bound to end in tears


----------



## IanStu

Morning Cass...thats 2 of us bored at work


----------



## Jem

Cass - 'boat show time' - please explain what this means ? where do you work hon ?

Ian - I am doing the same thing, in fact I am fooking off to the gym and ignoring it completely until I get shouted at ...which is never ....may get the sack though ...someday ....


----------



## Cass

Ah IanStu, I have NO work to do, and I can feel my brain turning into jelly !!!


----------



## robisco11

i have no work to do either.....im watchin this morning


----------



## Jem

Peter Andre ....again .....ffs !


----------



## robisco11

ahhh your watching!!! You and your daytime tv!!!


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Cass - 'boat show time' - please explain what this means ? where do you work hon ? QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Jem,
> 
> I work for a company who builds big superyachts and now the Southampton boat show has started everyone is up there, sellings boats or at least trying too  I'm left back at the office doing, well not alot actually.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> may get the sack though ...someday ....


yes someday.....that sounds like me...I'm always on about someday...hopefuly it never comes



Cass said:


> Ah IanStu, I have NO work to do, and I can feel my brain turning into jelly !!!


LOL...my brain turned to jelly years ago...pretty much walk around like a zombie now


----------



## Jem

Nooooot me ....normally ...today I put it on and I cannot help but watch as I work [or type on here ...]


----------



## Jem

Cass said:


> Sounds very exciting ! Imagine all those rich men - you could get swept off your feet if you were that way inclined !
> 
> Have you been to a yacht party then - suppose it's pretty normal for you is it ?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> i have no work to do either.....im watchin this morning


I saw that peter andre on something when I was eating my breaky...he has this god awful single out....who buys this stuff


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Haha, nah, it's not that exciting, I once met Steve McFadden at a London show, grumpy git! but most of the men are old or have very beautiful girlfriends etc...
> 
> I have been out on a few yachts but I get sea sick so I tend not to get invited now! lol, but I find boats quite boring actually, it's a very male dominated industry


----------



## IanStu

Cass said:


> is it sunseeker you work for?


----------



## D_MMA

shoulders for me tonight, how do ian / cass


----------



## Cass

It is indeed Ian, I work in the brokerage office right next to the factory so see them coming in and out all day, are you into boats?


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> shoulders for me tonight, how do ian / cass


Morning Dave mate...you OK



Cass said:


> It is indeed Ian, I work in the brokerage office right next to the factory so see them coming in and out all day, are you into boats?


well would be, accept I live right in the middle of the country, but I have been round the sunseeker factory in pool...they are such beautiful boats...bit out of my league sadly :crying:


----------



## D_MMA

ye im good ian. you ?


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> ye im good ian. you ?


yes mate pretty good...just bored at work...you got any violent incedents to report


----------



## Cass

DaveI said:


> shoulders for me tonight, how do ian / cass


Morning Dave


----------



## Spriggen

Ello everyone 

Oh my, Ian is back in this thread :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon all!


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon Charlie, how you doing?


----------



## D_MMA

Na Ian nothing unusual. 1 kick off at weeknd - guy touchin up birds and then didnt want to walk out so I gently guided him out the club.

Afternoon Cass.

Afternoon Sprog. i mean spriggen.

Afternoon Carly you ok?

Not long now!?


----------



## Spriggen

DaveI said:


> Na Ian nothing unusual. 1 kick off at weeknd - guy touchin up birds and then didnt want to walk out so I gently guided him out the club.
> 
> Afternoon Cass.
> 
> Afternoon Sprog. i mean spriggen.
> 
> Afternoon Carly you ok?
> 
> Not long now!?


Haha, i thought about a cheeky reply but I'v decided against it :laugh:

How you doing mate?


----------



## Jem

Dave do you call her carly on porpoise ???? never mind eh - I call her fella Jake and his name is Jay pmsl

Yes I have been to that boat place in Poole as well I think ....might be getting it mixed up with the Lake District though ...very nice boats


----------



## alan87

afternoon peoples...

how goes everyone? x


----------



## D_MMA

her name is carly aint it Jem

sprigg... im good mate you


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> her name is carly aint it Jem
> 
> sprigg... im good mate you


Feckin hope not I've been calling her charlie for months :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi alan, spriggen and anyone lurking ...rob


----------



## D_MMA

real name...

anyway- gettin hungry - have some chicken n rice for 5 oclock, already ate my 3pm shake n oatbar too soon... and nothing else but 50p.

do i venture to the vendor... ??


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> real name...
> 
> anyway- gettin hungry - have some chicken n rice for 5 oclock, already ate my 3pm shake n oatbar too soon... and nothing else but 50p.
> 
> do i venture to the vendor... ??


what can you get for 50p these days 

real name what :confused1:

I have chicken curry that I made yesterday ...s'nice - it has 10 different vegetables in it - god I am fookin clever :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Oh my, Ian is back in this thread :thumb:


Be still your beating heart


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Dave do you call her carly on porpoise ???? never mind eh - I call her fella Jake and his name is Jay pmsl
> 
> Yes I have been to that boat place in Poole as well I think ....might be getting it mixed up with the Lake District though ...very nice boats


yes well anyone could get Poole mixed up with The Lake District...practicaly the same place :scared:


----------



## Jem

that's what I mean ...well there is water in both places...bimbo me? surely not ...


----------



## D_MMA

failed... i got a lion bar for 50p and ate it before i even got back to my desk. bad news!

oh well. cardio tonight after shoulders it is.


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> that's what I mean ...well there is water in both places...bimbo me? surely not ...


you're not a bimbo....its easy to get a small lake mixed up with the Atlantic Ocean....who amongst us hasnt made that mistake a thousand times


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> failed... i got a lion bar for 50p and ate it before i even got back to my desk. bad news!
> 
> oh well. cardio tonight after shoulders it is.


its OK I forgive you my son...now go forth and multiply


----------



## Cass

Haha, well i'm pleased you know where I work, the money some people spend on toys is beyond me, it's a totally different life!

I'm starving today, 1 hour left before I can eat something. Is it me or do you get more hungry when it's cold? i'm craving winter food!


----------



## Cass

DaveI said:


> failed... i got a lion bar for 50p and ate it before i even got back to my desk. bad news!
> 
> oh well. cardio tonight after shoulders it is.


Yummy, can't even think of the last time I ate a lion bar, cheat day sunday, O yes !


----------



## Jem

Cass said:


> Haha, well i'm pleased you know where I work, the money some people spend on toys is beyond me, it's a totally different life!
> 
> I'm starving today, 1 hour left before I can eat something. Is it me or do you get more hungry when it's cold? i'm craving winter food!


Too true - I am making quorn sausage casserole today :thumb: - well, that's the plan :whistling:

Ian - like I said, easy mistaka to maka :laugh:


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Too true - I am making quorn sausage casserole today :thumb: - well, that's the plan :whistling:
> 
> Ian - like I said, easy mistaka to maka :laugh:


Love quorn sausages !!! Jem, you've given me a craving for that now, will have to put it on my list to make, although it's criminal not to have a slice of bread and butter with it, but have to save that one for a cheat day, It's hard to stop at one slice...


----------



## D_MMA

Right. guilts kicked in now for that lion bar with Cass talkin about cheat days and me knwoign today isnt cheat meal day! damn you!

gunna smash it tonight. properly.

Infact its nearly time for chicken n rice.


----------



## Replicator

Evening all

REP


----------



## M_at

REP - yes please


----------



## Replicator

M_at said:


> REP - yes please


bwahahahahah vey funny :lol:


----------



## M_at

Don't laugh - click


----------



## Judas

Hi.


----------



## SALKev

Hi.


----------



## Hardc0re

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening ladies and gents how are ya all x


----------



## Hardc0re

Im good bettyboo, hows u?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hardc0re said:


> Im good bettyboo, hows u?


Yeah good ta, training my **** off lol


----------



## SALKev

Hi.


----------



## Judas

Hi.


----------



## Hardc0re

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah good ta, training my **** off lol


Keep up the good work.


----------



## SALKev

Judas said:


> Hi.


i give in, you are too much of a Hi. master for me to beat...well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hardc0re said:


> Keep up the good work.


My legs are very sore from Monday, but I have to say whatever im doing is making them grow lol


----------



## SALKev

still awaiting other leg pics in sperm by the way :whistling:


----------



## Judas

Hi.


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> still awaiting other leg pics in sperm by the way :whistling:


lol i don't know how to resize the pics nightmare!


----------



## SALKev

Judas said:


> Hi.


wooow.....you're out of this world!!!:laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> lol i don't know how to resize the pics nightmare!


try paint or something...though imo the larger the pic the better :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> lol i don't know how to resize the pics nightmare!


Pics....link me please! :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

HI


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> HI


 :lol: gotta work on it abit!

Hi.


----------



## Bettyboo

here ya go sorry about the size i did warn ya


----------



## SALKev

corr!! looking good chika, nice ass too :bounce: now im going to have to give you reps for that too :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Here ya go a few more !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Betty has boooty!!! :bounce: reps when I iz recharged!


----------



## Bettyboo

Gym Bunny said:


> Betty has boooty!!! :bounce: reps when I iz recharged!


 Lol thanks hun x


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone!


----------



## robisco11

morning guys!


----------



## Bettyboo

Helloooo x


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone 

Legs are looking great Betty, keep up the good work!


----------



## Hardc0re

Afternoon all. Just back from the hosp, woohoo, i survived.


----------



## Jem

Hope you are ok Hard - nothing too serious !

I am v v tired and ache all over - which is good but cannot move

Legs day = paralysed from waist down


----------



## Hardc0re

Im ok Jem. Was in as have a touch of IBS, so i had the lovely camera treatment today, lol.

So what time is trainin the day then Jem?


----------



## Jem

Hardc0re said:


> Im ok Jem. Was in as have a touch of IBS, so i had the lovely camera treatment today, lol.
> 
> So what time is trainin the day then Jem?


Eugh poor thing !

All done and dusted - went at 12:45 ....was left all alone and just plodded on feeling the pain


----------



## Hardc0re

Best time to go Jem. I love hitting legs during the day, then i norm go to the jaquzzi with my protein shake and relax.

Hope your not having to go up and down stairs the day, its murder after a good leg sesh.


----------



## D_MMA

morning all (when you join me)


----------



## Rosedale6

Joined you morning Dave. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Morning x


----------



## IanStu

*Giant Head Drive By*

:gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jem

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I am having a sh!t day so that was quite funny - liking the ting on your tooth - fook it - have some reps - I just dont care anymore


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I am having a sh!t day so that was quite funny - liking the ting on your tooth - fook it - have some reps - I just dont care anymore


LOL....have some back...I'm having a sh!t day too...thats why I'm p!ssing around on here...take my mind off it...one day i'll grow up


----------



## Jem

I just cannot face anymore work - I have indeed posted my ass on here - that is how fookin bad it has got ...I dont give a flying fook anymore ......I am downloading music then p!ssing off to the gym to kill someone or something


----------



## IanStu

LOL...good for you...I'm off to gym aswell in a few mins...give em hell

I'm now on the search for your ass pic


----------



## Jem

the clue is in the word ....pmsl

cheers for the reps !


----------



## robisco11

shoulders soon!! Im fired up todayy


----------



## Jem

glad someone is bobby baby


----------



## robisco11

why is everyone so depressed in this thread todayyyyy!?


----------



## Jem

life is pants ....money, love, you name it ....anyway downloading some musak then I am orf - mine is delts and tris today


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> life is pants ....money, love, you name it ....anyway downloading some musak then I am orf - mine is delts and tris today


ahh just sounds like one of those days!! Get some disturbed, slipknot, linkin park and pantera downloaded...should do just the job :cool2:


----------



## Jem

how about la roux, david guetta & pixie lott :ban: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> how about la roux, david guetta & pixie lott :ban: :lol:


thats what i meant....


----------



## rodrigo

my work is fooked probably closin soon in fact , i feel like walkin now


----------



## Jem

I know how you feel but money grrrr


----------



## D_MMA

right - chest tonight! need it to GROW !! as my chest is lackin, my shoulders and tri's are taking over to much on pressing so gunna exhaust woth cable flyes etc first then have 1 big press exercise. see how that hurts lol


----------



## Jem

Have a good session then Dave !

I am done, planning on getting rid of children, quorn sausage casserole, bubble bath and DVD ...might even have a bar of chocolate

Thinking of relaxing a bit more on the diet - still eating clean, just not worrying too much about amounts of carbs and allowing the occasional treat without feeling like I have to bash 2 hours out on the treadmill

Since Sept last year I have lost a total of 2 stone - it was a long, slow process and I have done it properly so I think I need to chill and realise that I have actually done quite well

Claire was right - More muscle is needed !

Sorry about that little soliloquy - got a bit carried away !


----------



## Spriggen

Heyyy everybody


----------



## Hardc0re

Hi everyone. Just back from a good shoulders workout.


----------



## RedKola

Hardc0re said:


> Hi everyone. Just back from a good shoulders workout.


Hello Hardc0re! 

How's it hanging? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

wow what a depressing, fvcked up thread this has become - cheer up you people, i could rant all day about the attrocitites and inconveniences in my life but i dont - becauseit keeps me and everyone else happy  :bounce: :thumb:



RedKola said:


> Hello Hardc0re!
> 
> *How's it hanging?* :lol:


if you really want to know, its not hanging at the mo, its resting down my left quad/ham area - its been very good today


----------



## RedKola

S-A-L said:


> wow what a depressing, fvcked up thread this has become - cheer up you people, i could rant all day about the attrocitites and inconveniences in my life but i dont - becauseit keeps me and everyone else happy  :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> if you really want to know, its not hanging at the mo,* its resting down my left quad/ham area* - its been very good today


How far down exactly? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

RedKola said:


> How far down exactly? :lol:


by the knee.....bellend's getting squashed by my awesome calf.....its starting to hurt....better change position....


----------



## Spriggen

Oh thanks RedKola! Just ignore me then :lol:

Now, now SAL we know its bigger than that! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> Oh thanks RedKola! Just ignore me then :lol:
> 
> Now, now SAL we know its bigger than that! :thumb:


big things on the loose mate.....i dont blame her for ignoring you... 

my modesty has been spotted once again :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening peoples how are you all x


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Evening peoples how are you all x


okay thanks  yourself?

cheers for the reps by the way, id return but have no more love to give out today unfortunately!

edit - what i meant to say is...i'll return them tommorow :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> okay thanks  yourself?
> 
> cheers for the reps by the way, id return but have no more love to give out today unfortunately!
> 
> edit - what i meant to say is...i'll return them tommorow :lol:


Thanks hun


----------



## Hardc0re

RedKola said:


> Hello Hardc0re!
> 
> How's it hanging? :lol:


Everything going well here. I have been on that guitar every night, lol, i can see Laura going mental at me any day soon, haha

Hows you?


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> wow what a depressing, fvcked up thread this has become - cheer up you people, i could rant all day about the attrocitites and inconveniences in my life but i dont - becauseit keeps me and everyone else happy  :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> ah I just wondered where you were Mr :laugh:
> 
> if you really want to know, its not hanging at the mo, its resting down my left quad/ham area - its been very good today


pmsl nice one :laugh:

Hello Redkola hot stuff


----------



## Replicator

I just farted, and its one of those right sickly protien powder ones uuuuuuuuuuuumph aaaaaaaaaahhhh :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> I just farted, and its one of those right sickly protien powder ones uuuuuuuuuuuumph aaaaaaaaaahhhh :thumb:


Belugh

lol how come you keep changing your avvi thingymajig?


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Belugh
> 
> lol how come you keep changing your avvi thingymajig?


because I can betty because I can , I was in your thread earlier and I told ye i would put one of me up for 5 mins ..so I did then changed it back to a differnet one of D.Yates


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> because I can betty because I can , I was in your thread earlier and I told ye i would put one of me up for 5 mins ..so I did then changed it back to a differnet one of D.Yates


Aah bugger i missed it put it up again for a bit lol


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Aah bugger i missed it put it up again for a bit lol


oaky 2 mins LOL

gone aGAIN


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> oaky 2 mins LOL


why have you chopped your head off and is that really you lol


----------



## Hardc0re

Replicator said:


> oaky 2 mins LOL
> 
> gone aGAIN


Are you to shy to keep your pic up?lol


----------



## M_at

Right you lot - I've been out of here for a few days - what did I miss while I was walking across the Sydney Harbour Bridge and around the Opera House? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

M_at said:


> Right you lot - I've been out of here for a few days - what did I miss while I was walking across the Sydney Harbour Bridge and around the Opera House? :lol:


That's right rub it in. How is the weather in Sydney? I mean the pics made me green enough but I don'T think full envy can sit in until you actually spell out how amazing it is. :lol:


----------



## M_at

If those pics made you green wait until you see the ones I'm uploading to Flickr right now.

Apart from the Jet Lag it's been absolutely brilliant!

This is our first full day - we've been to Circular Quay to take photos of the Opera House and then caught a train across the bridge so we can walk back.

Tomorrow we're going cycling around the Olympic Park.


----------



## Jem

OMG Mat - how very dare you ! Jem leaves thread in disgust ...


----------



## M_at

Oh please come back Jem - I loves ya all.


----------



## Jem

I am very happy for you ! How long are you there for ?


----------



## Cass

Afternoon all,

Sooo pleased it's friday, can't wait for a big lie in tomorrow, yay!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Jem

Hi Cass of the lovely knickers [pmsl I nearly typed knockers ...oh my]....woohoo

I am on a conference call atm and then I am free

Free to go to the gym and slog it out ...which I cannot be bothered with today tbh ...oh well ..needs must if I want a cheat meal tonight


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Hi Cass of the lovely knickers [pmsl I nearly typed knockers ...oh my]....woohoo
> 
> I am on a conference call atm and then I am free
> 
> Free to go to the gym and slog it out ...which I cannot be bothered with today tbh ...oh well ..needs must if I want a cheat meal tonight


Lol, Hi Jem, you can call my knockers lovely if you want !

Ah, have fun at the gym, I'm in the same boat, just can't be bothered this week but as you say needs must and all...Enjoy your cheat meal tonight!

What you having anyways? need to get my food porn fix from somewhere, my cheats not till Sunday!


----------



## Jem

Cass said:


> Lol, Hi Jem, you can call my knockers lovely if you want !
> 
> Ah, have fun at the gym, I'm in the same boat, just can't be bothered this week but as you say needs must and all...Enjoy your cheat meal tonight!
> 
> What you having anyways? need to get my food porn fix from somewhere, my cheats not till Sunday!


There are plenty of folk on here who will oblige Cass :lol: :lol: :lol: dont encourage them or you will be inundated - they cannot resist a pretty & innocent face!!!

well...not sure really because I might actually leave mine until Sunday ...I am not that bothered today and usually I have it all planned so might have a huge big carvery on Sunday instead - bread sauce and yorkshire puddings YUM !!! then pudding would be cheesecake but can never make it to dessert as I am so stuffed from the main meal ...the intention is there !!!


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> why have you chopped your head off and is that really you lol


 yes thatwas really me (taken last year) .

head is chopped of for anonominity.....I cant spell that word eh


----------



## SALKev

Cass said:


> Lol, Hi Jem, *you can call my knockers lovely if you want ! *
> 
> Ah, have fun at the gym, I'm in the same boat, just can't be bothered this week but as you say needs must and all...Enjoy your cheat meal tonight!
> 
> What you having anyways? need to get my *food porn* fix from somewhere, my cheats not till Sunday!


*i'd have to see them first*  :thumb: :bounce:

whats food porn? :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

slags get on my journal its lonely


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> slags get on my journal its lonely


only cos' i'm bored cvntface


----------



## rustie83

Wow I've only just noticed im bronze. So thought I'd say hi. What's cracking?


----------



## Spriggen

Hello if anyones on at this time haha


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> slags get on my journal its lonely


Then git in mine - I have holiday photos for you all.


----------



## Jem

I am going to look at these photos mat ....


----------



## danC

Morning Guys :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Top of the morning to ya !


----------



## avfc_ant

Just noticed I have a bronze member rating now. So hi to my fellow bronze posters


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone 

Welcome ant


----------



## avfc_ant

Cheers mate. You've got a nice looking physique. Well Through your clothes and arms lol.


----------



## Spriggen

Haha, well thanks very much! Looking good yourself, that's some change! Well done


----------



## M_at

Evening girls. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Spriggen

Morning Mat, all is well here, though a little tired! How you doing?


----------



## M_at

Had a few beers and about to head to bed here.


----------



## Spriggen

Night night, bud


----------



## M_at

And now I'm about to head off to Bondi.


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

another week..here we go. hate working!


----------



## Jem

OMG Mat is going to the old Bondi Beach - I am soooo jealous - oh white bikini, sand between the toes and rippling muscles [that'd be mine, not the men pmsl ] what more could a girl ask for on a monday morning

Hi dave - ye fat b'stard - well make me sick what have you eaten already ? lmao - joking matey just joking x


----------



## Rosedale6

DaveI said:


> morning all
> 
> another week..here we go. hate working!


Morning Dave you cant beat a Monday morning. :thumbup1:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning Jem / Rosedale

Jem - so far iv eatin porridge with whey. and a protein bar & banana.

112kg now.


----------



## IanStu

morning losers....I'm just eating a tin of tuna and a ton of veg mixed in...the veg was frozen and I havent defrosted it properly so the whole thing is pretty desgusting...still gonna finish it though...as I'm ard


----------



## Jem

yeah that's hardcore stuff Ian ...ffs you dont mess about

Rose and Dave - Hi

Well done Dave x


----------



## robisco11

morning guys

Iv had 200g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops myofusion, 250g chicken 

now that....is hardcore!!


----------



## D_MMA

IanStu said:


> morning losers....I'm just eating a tin of tuna and a ton of veg mixed in...the veg was frozen and I havent defrosted it properly so the whole thing is pretty desgusting...still gonna finish it though...as I'm ard


Good lad...food is just fuel... fck the taste! haha


----------



## Jem

I just had 2 hob knobs with a coffee - yummity !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yeah that's hardcore stuff Ian ...ffs you dont mess about
> 
> Rose and Dave - Hi
> 
> Well done Dave x


No messin around here...force myself to eat anything if I think it'll get results...no matter how vomit inducing



robisco11 said:


> morning guys
> 
> Iv had 200g oats, 2 eggs, 2 scoops myofusion, 250g chicken
> 
> now that....is hardcore!!


We all know your the Oats Master...no one can match your oat fetish



DaveI said:


> Good lad...food is just fuel... fck the taste! haha


Exactly mate..exactly


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I just had 2 hob knobs with a coffee - yummity !


that diets too extreme even for me


----------



## robisco11

the oat master.....  , i like it, it could catch on!!


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone,

I'm feeling a bit ugh today, work is boooooring! seriously not sure how much more I can take of doing nothing and being spoken to like i'm an idiot ! Ok rant over 

It's upper body for me later, but gonna try and go do some cardio after, depends how I feel later, but need to give myself a kick up the bum had a bad day yesterday for eats, naughty Cassie, O well it's done now.

Ian, my gag reflex is on form at the moment, well done for eating that!


----------



## Jem

cannot argue with the hob knobs

oatmeister methinks rob - it has a certain ring to it

fook bored, bored, bored - even considering housework


----------



## Spriggen

Ello everyone


----------



## Ironclad

So long Bronze Members Thread. I am now Silver, you are beneath me lol!

jk heehee


----------



## D_MMA

most of us wer silver long ago...we just dont leave the bronze crew haha


----------



## Jem

yeah witch - stop acting all superior pmsl


----------



## gold95

most of you who were bronze members are now silver, the question is are you anti-bronze how? what are ur opinions of us bronzees?


----------



## robisco11

ahem....some of us are gold.


----------



## avfc_ant

How does you status change exactly? Some people don't even have a colour under them.


----------



## ManOnAMission

avfc_ant said:


> How does you status change exactly? Some people don't even have a colour under them.


You need to take a photo of you snogging another member and then post the evidence to a MOD and then you get your status changed.


----------



## IanStu

avfc_ant said:


> How does you status change exactly? Some people don't even have a colour under them.


its quite simple...pretty people like me get instantly promoted as long as you are prepared to perform certain favours for the mods:whistling:...those that arent prepared are never heard of again


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> its quite simple...pretty people like me get instantly promoted as long as you are prepared to perform certain favours for the mods:whistling:...those that arent prepared are never heard of again


 :lol: I just showed them my bum - you can post your pics here people:lol:


----------



## Ironclad

Lets not encourage Al-kerseltzer eh, he's got the dreaded pimple butt lol


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> :lol: I just showed them my bum - you can post your pics here people:lol:


an example please, Jem? preferably from yourself... :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

mornin all

was laid up all yesterday 24hour man flu! back on the ball today after missin a gymn session yesterday gunna smash it tonight


----------



## Cass

Morning Dave,

Hope your feeling better now! It's legs for me tonight, gonna go for it on the squats and deadlifts after work.

It's another slow day in the office today, counting the days till the weekend....


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> an example please, Jem? preferably from yourself... :thumb:


Oh Sal if only you were looking in the right places ...

Morning Cass and Dave !


----------



## Spriggen

Morning all


----------



## Ironclad

I feel like chicken tonight


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Cass, Jem, Sprog, WitchKing

Cass- prob legs for me too. missed arms session yesterday but ill fit that in somewhere no doubt. depend on the trainin partner too. dunno if he went last night or not with me not going!

Any one going the leeds show on sunday ?


----------



## Jem

Nope not me! bit too far ....you supporting anyone Dave?

I know a song that goes like that Witchity Woo ....


----------



## D_MMA

No not supportin anyone till the ukbff finals were my mate will be competin in 0'90kgs


----------



## WRT

Jem come to Leeds and i'll bum you:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello people how are you all sorry I not been around been busy with uni, lots of head work yikes x


----------



## D_MMA

WRT said:


> Jem come to Leeds and i'll bum you:lol:


You can have a go after me :bounce:


----------



## Hardc0re

Night all


----------



## Spriggen

Night bud


----------



## WRT

DaveI said:


> You can have a go after me :bounce:


I'll fight you for first:beer:


----------



## Hardc0re

Morning all. Everyone sleep well?


----------



## avfc_ant

Yep, up at half five for pre breakfast cardio  On the bright side training back tonight


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Jem come to Leeds and i'll bum you:lol:


*Now there is an offer ....* 



Bettyboo said:


> Hello people how are you all sorry I not been around been busy with uni, lots of head work yikes x


*...and contributing to sperm thread of course Bets :laugh:*



DaveI said:


> You can have a go after me :bounce:


*...Oi...dont you start as well *  

*Morning folks *

*Well done you ant - that's dedication chick! *

*Which gym are you at ? *


----------



## Unit_69

morning everyone - what goes on in this bronze members thread then?


----------



## Jem

Not a fat feckin lot at the moment - everyone left poor bronze thread to go and join sperm pmsl

It is a solitary ghost ship at the moment with but a skeleton crew

x


----------



## Unit_69

Jem said:


> Not a fat feckin lot at the moment - everyone left poor bronze thread to go and join sperm pmsl
> 
> It is a solitary ghost ship at the moment with but a skeleton crew
> 
> x


sperm thread? sounds rank.......where would one find such a thread :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pmsl It's erm very gay !

Oh - I think it's in AL actually - you don't have access yet then ?


----------



## Unit_69

Jem said:


> Pmsl It's erm very gay !
> 
> Oh - I think it's in AL actually - you don't have access yet then ?


haha not yet, just over 100 posts this week


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Pmsl It's erm very gay !
> 
> Oh - I think it's in AL actually - you don't have access yet then ?


lol...its not in AL...but it is pretty gay

morning lovely people


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

Dave is car shopping today, fancy sellin the golf gti and returnin to the vauxhall world with an astra SRI.

Just need to find a buyer for the golf. :-D

other than that - Arms then legs yesterday (combined tuesdays and wednesdays sessions together as id missed tuesday [man flu]) so aching today!

so far eaten bowl porridge, 2 shakes, 1 chicken breast.

Goin for hair cut at dinner.

Thats my update to my journal aka bronze thread haha


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dave is car shopping today, fancy sellin the golf gti and returnin to the vauxhall world with an astra SRI.
> 
> Just need to find a buyer for the golf. :-D
> 
> other than that - Arms then legs yesterday (combined tuesdays and wednesdays sessions together as id missed tuesday [man flu]) so aching today!
> 
> so far eaten bowl porridge, 2 shakes, 1 chicken breast.
> 
> Goin for hair cut at dinner.
> 
> Thats my update to my journal aka bronze thread haha


Morning Dave

didnt you used to have a permanent add up for selling a golf or was that someone else

good time to sell mate...second hand cars are like gold dust


----------



## solidcecil

hey hey

how are we doing?


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey hey
> 
> how are we doing?


morning stranger.....been looking at your thread about "the one".....do you know when its gonna be delivered

p.s. why arent you in your dodgy lift?


----------



## Jem

Dave I offered a while back ....

How much ?

Are you putting it on pistonheads ?

Hi Ian


----------



## robisco11

morning losers!


----------



## danC

Morning!

You alrighty people ?


----------



## Jem

Morning Bobby Boom

erm Russ run off already has he ?

Morning Dan


----------



## danC

Morning, how are u today ?


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> morning stranger.....been looking at your thread about "the one".....do you know when its gonna be delivered
> 
> p.s. why arent you in your dodgy lift?


morning, well they sent me a email today saying that it should be sometime next week, which is anoying wanted to start next week!

oh i quit my job it was just too sh!te:lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> Morning Bobby Boom
> 
> erm Russ run off already has he ?
> 
> Morning Dan


dont worry sweetie im still here!

how are you? long time no see


----------



## robisco11

im good.....thanks for asking you cnuts!! 

Whats everyone training today?


----------



## Jem

Hmmm did not think you noticed little old me anymore ...sooo hurt :crying: :no: :crying:

Fine and dandy Dan - how's you ?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> im good.....thanks for asking you cnuts!!
> 
> Whats everyone training today?


well I feckin did ...fookin cardio actually sh!tface


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well I feckin did ...fookin cardio actually sh!tface


So you did...  oops!

Sh!tface  .....cardio ey? horrible stuffffffff


----------



## Jem

I know but did legs 2 days ago so bit too soon to be doing back ...deads


----------



## avfc_ant

Training back tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> im good.....thanks for asking you cnuts!!


sorry didnt notice you...I'll admit it is a fault of mine not seeing the little people

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> morning, well they sent me a email today saying that it should be sometime next week, which is anoying wanted to start next week!
> 
> oh i quit my job it was just too sh!te:lol:


bummer...hate waiting for stuff in the post...looking forward to hearing how you get on with it

think i'd have quit too mate after that lift plumeting incident.


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> sorry didnt notice you...I'll admit it is a fault of mine not seeing the *little people*
> 
> :lol:


haha...its commentslike those that motivate me


----------



## Jem

aaaargggh


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> haha...its commentslike those that motivate me


LOL...didnt mean it mate...you're shorter than me (considerably) and yet weigh almost the same as me...and you have about 11-12 % BF and mine is 13+...so you must be doing something right


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> aaaargggh


oh dear...are you in pain


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> LOL...didnt mean it mate...you're shorter than me (considerably) and yet weigh almost the same as me...and you have about 11-12 % BF and mine is 13+...so you must be doing something right


I was only joking Ian  Considerably shorter.....i had you down as about 5'10....


----------



## Jem

Yes it's painful alright ....

might even hang the washing out on the fookin line ..pardon the french

How short are you Ian ?


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> I was only joking Ian  Considerably shorter.....i had you down as about 5'10....


6ft...when last measured


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Yes it's painful alright ....
> 
> might even hang the washing out on the fookin line ..pardon the french
> 
> How short are you Ian ?


6ft...when last measured


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> 6ft...when last measured


Hubba hubba :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

6ft is over-rated.....


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> 6ft is over-rated.....


I am only 1 inch off it myself so I dont think it is bobby

why - are you short perchance :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Pmsl i'm only a short ar$e at 5'9"


----------



## robisco11

im 5'9


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Pmsl i'm only a short ar$e at 5'9"





robisco11 said:


> im 5'9


Oh well...there's always heels :lol:


----------



## WRT

I don't mind i'm also 5'9" wide:lol:


----------



## IanStu

oh fvck It I gotta go and do some work in the real world....later losers


----------



## WRT

Marry me Ian.


----------



## Jem

too late - he is taken short boy


----------



## D_MMA

Ian - ye i did but then decided to keep it lol

Jem -its on pistonheads now. over priced on ther tho


----------



## D_MMA

full of midgets. 6ft2 since i was 16


----------



## Jem

*Jem faints, 6'2 'Oh My'


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> *Jem faints, 6'2 'Oh My'


I'm 6'5"


----------



## robisco11

6 ft is over-rated, look at the losers on here over 6ft!!

all the cool guys, WRT,ME, DAN, DEAD, we'r all 5'9


----------



## D_MMA

Bow before us midgets.....


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Oh Sal if only you were looking in the right places ...
> 
> Morning Cass and Dave !


my land is general convo, sperm and abit of the half ar$ed attempt.....tell me where this gem hides and i shall visit it, worship it for abit as is expected, then leave..... :thumb:

if its in AL......*BRING IT OUT*


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> 6 ft is over-rated, look at the losers on here over 6ft!!
> 
> all the cool guys, WRT,*ME*, DAN, DEAD, we'r all 5'9


this coolness is nothing to do with height....e.g.....you're a cvnt mate:lol: :wub:

and anyways i know a cool person who's 6' 2".....yours truly obviously!! :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

Good morning everyone. It is really quiet on here today. I'm so bored at work with nothing to do and nothing to talk about. Whats everyone training tonight?


----------



## Cass

Morning Ant,

It's upper body for me tonight, don't love the bench press though!

It's FRIDAY!! Whoop whoop, so pleased, seems like this week has dragged...Looking forward to a lovely weekend with my family.

What's everyone up too?


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> my land is general convo, sperm and abit of the half ar$ed attempt.....tell me where this gem hides and i shall visit it, worship it for abit as is expected, then leave..... :thumb:
> 
> if its in AL......*BRING IT OUT*


Haha ass thread in AL :thumb: You are too young :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Morning, Morning - Friday woohoo

Conference Call at 12:30 which I have to chair today ...this means I cannot go to sleep whilst on it ....

I am v tired - not sleeping at the moment - keep waking up at 4am and then staying up til 5:30 wtf ???

I am either doing back or running today - depends how knackered I am when call is done


----------



## robisco11

morning bronzers! Back for me today, no deadlifts, but im planning a tough session


----------



## avfc_ant

robisco11 said:


> morning bronzers! Back for me today, no deadlifts, but im planning a tough session


I trained back yesterday and am feeling it today. Training leg myself tonight forgot to say that earlier. Looking forward to it, just hope the glutes aint too sore to sit down.


----------



## Rosedale6

Morning peeps back for me today as well, then 30mins cardio going for 4miles in under 30mins as i always do 4miles in just under 31mins on treadmill so really gotta push myself. Im feeling really good today so am positive about it.


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Haha ass thread in AL :thumb: You are too young :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: ****ed off to say the least....how is it that every ass post ive seen on here comes from lads...nothing from the damn women...

...anyways...cant wait for my 18th....counting down the days.......until i can see your ass....be scared :lol:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> :cursing: :cursing: ****ed off to say the least....how is it that every ass post ive seen on here comes from lads...nothing from the damn women...
> 
> ...anyways...cant wait for my 18th....counting down the days.......until i can see your ass....be scared :lol:


when is it your bday Sal ?


----------



## Rickski

Hi all long time no see....


----------



## Jem

Hi Ricks was wondering about you the other day - sooo many people not posting anymore and I meant to send you a message

Working hard on the college course then ?

How are things ?

x


----------



## jimmy79

hello everyone its my first post in here!


----------



## Jem

well lucky you Jimmy !

Helloooo and welcome


----------



## jimmy79

thanks jem


----------



## Jem

No probs - what's your story then ?


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> No probs - what's your story then ?


very long lol started training on and of about 15 years ago more of than on!! really getting back into it now though, check out my journal, its hard work but i love it!have seen your journal, looking good!


----------



## robisco11

jimmy79 said:


> very long lol started training on and of about 15 years ago more of than on!! really getting back into it now though, check out my journal, its hard work but i love it!have seen your journal, looking good!


another journal for me to spam


----------



## IanStu

cant believe I'm at work while everyone else is leading fun filled exotic lives....not fair


----------



## Jem

fun filled exotic lives on ahem here ...yep

ok jimmy off to find that journal

yo bobby blue


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> when is it your bday Sal ?


1st August...ages away I know!


----------



## Jem

another year pmsl - my ass will not look like that in a year !


----------



## SALKev

i hope that's a good thing :lol:


----------



## Jem

soooo do I


----------



## Spriggen

I'm sure it will be Jem! Positive thinking!


----------



## robc

i am a naughty boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

ok....... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Erm....


----------



## D_MMA

morning all! all good?

had a mint weekend at leeds show


----------



## Jem

coolio julio !


----------



## D_MMA

julio.......


----------



## Outtapped

lol ive just come on to check what this bronze members thread is all about and all the comments on the last page are from silver members


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone,

Been to the dentist this morning and I need my first filling !! Boooooo, could of had it done there and then but chickened out! Wish I just did it now, a bit annoyed, gotta wait a month now, stupid!

Had a great cheat day yesterday, a big roast dinner with all the trimmings, yummy!


----------



## rustie83

Cass said:


> Had a great cheat day yesterday, a big roast dinner with all the trimmings, yummy!


See now thats the kind of cheat day meal I need!

Anyone wanna cook me one?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> julio.......


Trust me - it suits ya Davey boy x


----------



## Jem

rustie83 said:


> See now thats the kind of cheat day meal I need!
> 
> Anyone wanna cook me one?


Erm nope :lol:


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone


----------



## Jem

Morning Cass - what ya training today chickie ?


----------



## Cass

Morning Jem,

It's cardio for me tonight, gonna make the most of the nice weather and go for a run, what about you?


----------



## Jem

Hmm not sure - cardio in the gym I reckon although it's legs day today - will see how I feel when I get in there

Oooh I really need to get outside and run as well - guilt issues are re-surfacing as I type x


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Peoples man alive haven't been on here for ages!! How are we all?


----------



## Jem

Hi Charl - have a look on me ghosty thread ! want some stories although people keep wanting to tell me what a load of bollox it all is ....


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all

How are we?

Arms for me tonight,.

noticed thers only the 3 girls today so far. heaven for me hahaha


----------



## CharlieC25

Ok Ems I am ON it now!! I see you are on legs today - good work, I made myself feel sick training legs at the weekend haha


----------



## CharlieC25

DaveO how are you?? Havent spoken to you in ages!


----------



## D_MMA

Im good Carly how about yourself? ready for the Brits?

Im proper motivated for competin next year now.


----------



## Jem

CARLY ?????


----------



## D_MMA

you startin again Jem? lol

Your called Em aint you... ? but named as Jem here.

Charlie can you confirm im not imagining things? you real name is Carly aint it?


----------



## erekose

Morning all - my morning coffee seems to be failing me today, and I can't wake up for the life of me. So, instead of doing any work I'll linger here for a while.


----------



## Jem

erekose said:


> Morning all - my morning coffee seems to be failing me today, and I can't wake up for the life of me. So, instead of doing any work I'll linger here for a while.


Woohoo hello Erekose ....get lost did ya ? :lol:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> you startin again Jem? lol
> 
> Your called Em aint you... ? but named as Jem here.
> 
> Charlie can you confirm im not imagining things? you real name is Carly aint it?


Shut up Dave - is that right ? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: charl ? tell me he's wrong


----------



## erekose

Jem said:


> Woohoo hello Erekose ....get lost did ya ? :lol:


Skiving off work - don't tell anyone! :laugh: I'll just hide here for a while and hope they don't notice... h34r:

I think I've caught your smiley bug!


----------



## Jem

erekose said:


> Skiving off work - don't tell anyone! :laugh: I'll just hide here for a while and hope they don't notice... h34r:
> 
> I think I've caught your smiley bug!


I have loads yet to use :bounce: ....just have to think up a thread where I can use them all 

I loove ninja smiley pmsl

I dont think they will notice ...I mean not with the pseudonym and everything :confused1:


----------



## erekose

Jem said:


> I dont think they will notice ...I mean not with the pseudonym and everything


:laugh:

Exactly - it's erekose here and Erekosë over there - plus the avatar is different dimensions. They'll never know...

:innocent:


----------



## Jem

erekose said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Exactly - it's erekose here and Erekosë over there - plus the avatar is different dimensions. They'll never know...
> 
> :innocent:


Very clever :smartass:

No-one will ever suspect a thing :ban:

Have a look in my ghosty thread - tis funny :laugh:


----------



## CharlieC25

Sorry had to go and feed the nipper and myself  Well done on thinking about competing next year Dave - make sure you get a really good off season in before the diet prep  Where you thinking of competing?

I'm 4 weeks out from the Brits now and to be honest the motivation in my head has only just clicked - I've been doing all the right things but just coasting along if you catch my drift - the training has been good but now my head is in the whole game I'm alot more motivated except for surfing the crimson wave which messes it all up for a week!!

It is true Ems, my real name is Carly  although my nickname is Charlie hehe


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Sorry had to go and feed the nipper and myself  Well done on thinking about competing next year Dave - make sure you get a really good off season in before the diet prep  Where you thinking of competing?
> 
> I'm 4 weeks out from the Brits now and to be honest the motivation in my head has only just clicked - I've been doing all the right things but just coasting along if you catch my drift - the training has been good but now my head is in the whole game I'm alot more motivated except for surfing the crimson wave which messes it all up for a week!!
> 
> It is true Ems, my real name is Carly  although my nickname is Charlie hehe


I have been telling him off for ages ....sh!t

SORRY DAVE x

pmsl

you are always having your period - I think you should have a depo injection - then you would not have to worry about it until it's time to plan for the new nipper

xx


----------



## ares1

erekose said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Exactly - it's erekose here and Erekosë over there - plus the avatar is different dimensions. They'll never know...
> 
> :innocent:


i know youre secret, however i wont tell anyone if you send £100.00 to:-

The Editor in Chief

Northcliffe House,

2 Derry Street,

London,

W8 5TT

:lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha Tell me about it!! Although I have 33 day cycles so longer than most but still seems like I'm always bloody on! I'm due on the day of the competition too how about that for luck!!

Don't worry I thought your name was Jem for ages!! pmsl


----------



## CharlieC25

This may be my diet head talking i.e tired and totally lacking in coordination but is CarbWhore Jay Cutler??


----------



## erekose

CarbWhore said:


> i know youre secret, however i wont tell anyone if you send £100.00 to:-
> 
> The Editor in Chief
> 
> Northcliffe House,
> 
> 2 Derry Street,
> 
> London,
> 
> W8 5TT
> 
> :lol:


 :tongue:

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## erekose

CharlieC25 said:


> This may be my diet head talking i.e tired and totally lacking in coordination but is CarbWhore Jay Cutler??


Yeah, but he doesn't like to boast about it or anything. Much.


----------



## D_MMA

think it is in the profile pic ye.

as for competing Carly - it depends. Nabba Id be class 1. there monsters its purely on height thats the closest show to me. in May. but lookin more like ill try for UKBFF going off the weight classess as im going to miss out on juniors just!

If i do Nabba ill do first timers as it will be exactly that!

will be May / June / July time no doubt. There's 3 of us competing goin to put our gym on the map!

Ha jem! told you so ner ner ner ner x


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I can see it's him in the profile pic I just wondered if it was actually him talking 

Good work matey, Nabba first timers will be a great place to start - are you over on the dark side? I can't remember.... if not you could do the NPA Novices 

Now now you two don't make me get out my whip and sort you both out!! Or I'll send you both to the naughty step!


----------



## WRT

I'm thinking about competing next year too, looking to do my first cycle after crimbo so hoping I grow like fck


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I can see it's him in the profile pic I just wondered if it was actually him talking
> 
> Good work matey, Nabba first timers will be a great place to start - are you over on the dark side? I can't remember.... if not you could do the NPA Novices
> 
> Now now you two don't make me get out my whip and sort you both out!! Or I'll send you both to the naughty step!


Carly - i wont be doing the NPA. Iv been on the darkside for 9 weeks. got next week then off then back on again after 6 weeks.

Naturally i was a decetn size but wanted more.

Whip - Now your talkin!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I can see it's him in the profile pic I just wondered if it was actually him talking
> 
> Good work matey, Nabba first timers will be a great place to start - are you over on the dark side? I can't remember.... if not you could do the NPA Novices
> 
> Now now you two don't make me get out my whip and sort you both out!! Or I'll send you both to the naughty step!





DaveI said:


> Carly - i wont be doing the NPA. Iv been on the darkside for 9 weeks. got next week then off then back on again after 6 weeks.
> 
> Naturally i was a decetn size but wanted more.
> 
> Whip - Now your talkin!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


She is a kinky one


----------



## D_MMA

She aint alone ther! haha

God i need time to speed up. finish here after 5.30 then gym, then pick up my new pet (hopefully)


----------



## Jem

what new pet ?


----------



## Outtapped

how do i get to become a silver member? i've been on here over a year and posted 251 comments


----------



## IanStu

WhySoSerious said:


> how do i get to become a silver member? i've been on here over a year and posted 251 comments


not quite sure mate...I think you havent made enough posts it may be 300 you need


----------



## SALKev

250 Beaker mate, 250 

glad to see this thread is back on track - a little


----------



## dax

Good evening Bronzers, how tricks tonight:rockon:


----------



## SALKev

how tricks? :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA

Goooooooooood Morning Guys n Girls!

Buzzin today!!


----------



## Jem

Morning all - buzzin ? why pray tell ....I know you weren't playing with your snake last night [so not how it sounds..]..so what is so good ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people how is you all x


----------



## D_MMA

Jem you spyin on me? haha jokes.

Just buzzin - had 3 fat burners n a black coffee!

got football tonight too. gettin a little heavy for it but still rapid and can bounce ppl off the ball for fun haha

Morning betty all good?


----------



## Cass

Bonjour everyone,

Dave, do those fat burners work?


----------



## D_MMA

finally someone posts here - been so lonely lookin through other threads

ye they seem to speed up my heart rate and make my body tempt go up haha


----------



## Cass

DaveI said:


> finally someone posts here - been so lonely lookin through other threads
> 
> ye they seem to speed up my heart rate and make my body tempt go up haha


Haha, aw Dave, do you not have work to do? I know I don't :lol:

I thought about looking into some of those, my mum has some that she doesnt use anymore, said they will blow my head off, god knows what's in them haha! think that kinda put me off...


----------



## D_MMA

Iv got stuff to do ye - just dont do it haha - im playin football at 5 for works team. then going doing legs at the gym after! hardcore night for me!

Hopefuly get my new pet snake today too!! guy aint turned up with it yet!


----------



## Jem

he just wants to seduce you with his snake Dave - dont close your eyes and bend over whatever you do


----------



## WRT

Was watching family guy, Ian?


----------



## 0161

anyone about 2nite?


----------



## SALKev

is now....how you doing mate?


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> is now....how you doing mate?


im fine pal, just chilling at home watchin rubbish on tv .... feelin sick cos i just ate a whole angel delight!


----------



## dan the man

how do all not posted on here for a while hows it hanging


----------



## 0161

dan the man said:


> how do all not posted on here for a while hows it hanging


alright mate im ok, just enjoyin a night doin fook all and it feels better cos not workin 2moro either


----------



## dan the man

0161 said:


> alright mate im ok, just enjoyin a night doin fook all and it feels better cos not workin 2moro either


 alright for some hey well i wish i wernt it tomoz could do with a rest


----------



## 0161

dan the man said:


> alright for some hey well i wish i wernt it tomoz could do with a rest


wot u do mate? ur in manchester right?


----------



## dan the man

yer im a mechanic and you?


----------



## 0161

dan the man said:


> yer im a mechanic and you?


pharmacist mate. but i bloody hate it!


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> im fine pal, just chilling at home watchin rubbish on tv .... feelin sick cos i just ate a whole angel delight!


good good, whole servings are mens servings - don't feel sick! :thumb:



dan the man said:


> how do all not posted on here for a while hows it hanging


it's squashed between my legs....time to move...yet again


----------



## dan the man

S-A-L said:


> good good, whole servings are mens servings - don't feel sick! :thumb:
> 
> it's squashed between my legs....time to move...yet again


haha good but the answer i was looking for was like a donkey


----------



## dan the man

0161 said:


> pharmacist mate. but i bloody hate it!


not sure what that would mean u do in a day but my job aint all that good either at the moment


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> it's squashed between my legs....time to move...yet again


lol - lovin the avatar btw lol



dan the man said:


> not sure what that would mean u do in a day but my job aint all that good either at the moment


how come mate? u work for an independant or a main dealers?


----------



## SALKev

dan the man said:


> haha good but the answer i was looking for was like a donkey


I basically wrote that the last time it was asked....thought everyone got the message....clearly I was mistaken :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## dan the man

0161 said:


> lol - lovin the avatar btw lol
> 
> how come mate? u work for an independant or a main dealers?


main dealer work for mazda and the pay is gash but hey i got a job who am i to moan


----------



## dan the man

S-A-L said:


> I basically wrote that the last time it was asked....thought everyone got the message....clearly I was mistaken :laugh: :thumbup1:


haha i must have missed it do forgive me :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

0161 said:


> lol - lovin the avatar btw lol


cheers mate, it was inspired by the tan line master of course! :beer:


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L....your a fanny


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> cheers mate, it was inspired by the tan line master of course! :beer:


lol they filmed a bit of their affair a few houses down from mine! some part where they eloped i think. my housemate said he was chattin to the guy who plays kevin, apparently he's a sound lad !


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> S-A-L....your a fanny


evenin rob! hows u? u back at uni?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> evenin rob! hows u? u back at uni?


hey not bad Carl thanks. Started back on monday yeh, im glad to have something to do again to be honest!! You alright?


----------



## dan the man

what uni u go rob


----------



## robisco11

im at Salford, doing English language.


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> S-A-L....your a fanny


not very imaginative if we look at what i called you :thumbup1: 



0161 said:


> lol they filmed a bit of their affair a few houses down from mine! some part where they eloped i think. my housemate said he was chattin to the guy who plays kevin, apparently he's a sound lad !


I should have popped in for a visit - if only I knew at the time!

tell your mate thanks for that heartwarming commment :laugh:


----------



## Ironclad

I'm trying to watch chelsea v cypriots, justin.tv offers the game but always shows an old liverpool/chelsea instead (every bloody time). myp2p.eu is ok but the stations keep reloading every 30 secs... im going mental.

Anyone got a better site or ideas?

Im using wifi, could this be the reload bs?


----------



## dan the man

robisco11 said:


> im at Salford, doing English language.


ahh any good where u from


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> im at Salford, doing English language.


final year now?

i'm ok matey thought id log on say hi seeing as ive not been on here for ages!!


----------



## SALKev

dan the man said:


> ahh any good where u from


he's from cvntland :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

S-A-L said:


> he's from cvntland :thumbup1:


u mean manc????


----------



## dan the man

cvntland and manc not ever in the same sentence


----------



## 0161

dan the man said:


> cvntland and manc not ever in the same sentence


too right mate!


----------



## dan the man

haha best place in the world

hang on maybe not but england oh yea


----------



## 0161

dan the man said:


> haha best place in the world
> 
> hang on maybe not but england oh yea


lol :rockon:


----------



## robisco11

dan the man said:


> ahh any good where u from


aye its not bad, im only 10 mins from the uni so its ideal for me right now.



0161 said:


> final year now?
> 
> i'm ok matey thought id log on say hi seeing as ive not been on here for ages!!


nope only my 2nd year. You have been quiet recently, busy with work?



S-A-L said:


> he's from cvntland :thumbup1:


you dont deserve a response!


----------



## robisco11

certainly the best place in Europe


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> you dont deserve a response!


go chop off your balls then :confused1:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> aye its not bad, im only 10 mins from the uni so its ideal for me right now.
> 
> nope only my 2nd year. You have been quiet recently, busy with work


 u live salford rob? im in broughton.

yeah been quite busy at work, i work 5hit shifts i do 2x 12.5 hour days but it means i only work 4 days so it has its benefits. tbh my training has gone to pot but week after next im back to normal so looking forward to caning it between now and xmas!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> u live salford rob? im in broughton.
> 
> yeah been quite busy at work, i work 5hit shifts i do 2x 12.5 hour days but it means i only work 4 days so it has its benefits. tbh my training has gone to pot but week after next im back to normal so looking forward to caning it between now and xmas!


its just outside...down the lancs to near hope hospital and your pretty much there.

You hours changing then leading up to christmas?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> its just outside...down the lancs to near hope hospital and your pretty much there.
> 
> You hours changing then leading up to christmas?


not really, ive been doing my 4 days at my usual place and then working on the side for an extra day for a bit of extra cash


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> not really, ive been doing my 4 days at my usual place and then working on the side for an extra day for a bit of extra cash


oh right fair play! earning the money come before the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> oh right fair play! earning the money come before the gym :thumbup1:


i wish it wasnt that way round but i wanna pay me folks back for lending me some money wen i bought my house - i hate owing them! but from week after next im back into training hard :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> i wish it wasnt that way round but i wanna pay me folks back for lending me some money wen i bought my house - i hate owing them! but from week after next im back into training hard :thumbup1:


you got you priorities right! gives you the time as well to really think about your training and goals etc ready to really work when you atrt back properly.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> you got you priorities right! gives you the time as well to really think about your training and goals etc ready to really work when you atrt back properly.


cheers matey.

i had a look at your journal too - looking good mate! how much have u put on?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> cheers matey.
> 
> i had a look at your journal too - looking good mate! how much have u put on?


thanks.....since i started probably around 20ish kilo's. in the last 6-8 weeks its been minimal, but enough to keep going.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> thanks.....since i started probably around 20ish kilo's. in the last 6-8 weeks its been minimal, but enough to keep going.


as long as youve been keeping at it thats the main thing. my stuff came from myprotein i got whey, WMS and glutamine (i already had some CEE caps from last time!).

hopefully the glut will ease my IBS i get now and again i hear its really good for that.


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> as long as youve been keeping at it thats the main thing. my stuff came from myprotein i got whey, WMS and glutamine (i already had some CEE caps from last time!).
> 
> hopefully the glut will ease my IBS i get now and again i hear its really good for that.


yeh im keeping at it. I'll keep going as i am till christmas and then decide what to do, as it is now, my bodyfat isnt out of control so no need to fret yet.

The myprotein stuff is good! Not sure about glutamine andits effects on IBS to be honest. Hsve you been diagnosed with it ?


----------



## 0161

yeah it comes and goes. not as bad as it was a few years ago but i can definately tell when work is stressful as it comes on again 

yeah i read on here its meant to be good for it and digestive health in general!


----------



## robisco11

at least its not getting worse with time! I have glutamine, i've never really read alot on it though to be honest.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> at least its not getting worse with time! I have glutamine, i've never really read alot on it though to be honest.


kinda read mixed reviews on it, but it thought its cheap enough worth a try 

wots ur plans for after uni or u not thought about it yet?


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> kinda read mixed reviews on it, but it thought its cheap enough worth a try
> 
> wots ur plans for after uni or u not thought about it yet?


Im not sure tbh yet. Hopefully things will start to spring up and get me thinking. got another year to give it some thought yet.


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> Im not sure tbh yet. Hopefully things will start to spring up and get me thinking. got another year to give it some thought yet.


u thought about teachin? im thinkin of joining the specials see if i like it then if i do i might try and join full time!!


----------



## robisco11

0161 said:


> u thought about teachin? im thinkin of joining the specials see if i like it then if i do i might try and join full time!!


I've given it a thought, not too sure if it'd sut me though tbh.

When you thinking of that?


----------



## 0161

robisco11 said:


> I've given it a thought, not too sure if it'd sut me though tbh.
> 
> When you thinking of that?


hmm i dont think i could deal with kids these days id want to slap em!!!!

not sure about the specials got the forms just need to fill them in! hopefully soon, not sure how long the app process takes tho.


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks how are you all x


----------



## 0161

hi betty u ok? gettin tired now its bedtime for me sooN!


----------



## M_at

WTF?

I leave the thread for a couple of weeks and you guys start talking about training!

How is everyone? Got my last half day is Oz before I get the joyous 24 hour flight home.

Sort of sad to be leaving such a lovely place but also can't wait to get home either.


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all - when u arrive


----------



## 0161

morning mate hows u today?


----------



## D_MMA

Im good pal got serious aches but all good


----------



## 0161

good session i take it? probably the only time when i dont mind achin!


----------



## D_MMA

ye played 90minutes football after work then smashed chest at the gym

pain!!!


----------



## 0161

DaveI said:


> ye played 90minutes football after work then smashed chest at the gym
> 
> pain!!!


all over i bet! im training legs today and got a 12 hour shift at work tomorrow - not looking forward to that!!


----------



## D_MMA

haha i used to train legs sat mornin then work the door 7pm till 6am sat night. that was a killer!!


----------



## Jem

Morning !

I did my legs 2 days ago and have had minimal pain - even did back yesterday so squats, SLDL and normal Deads within a day of each other

....I should not be able to move - BUT I can ...so next week I am having a day for quads/calves and then a day for hams and glutes so I can really annihilate them ....


----------



## D_MMA

Good Good jem! cant beat good legs on a girl!


----------



## Cass

Morning!

Everyone okay?

Cardio for me later


----------



## Jem

There are tons of sh1te legs walking about though Dave - it amazes me what some bloke think is fit ....pasty white skinny things walking past ...


----------



## Cass

Lord, my legs are terrible, will take me ages to be happy with them !!! Jem you have great legs by the way


----------



## Jem

thanks cass woohoo :bounce: :bounce: made my day ....

keep at it you will get there - they grow fast !

i sometimes even have myself wondering if they are too big though - skinny seems to be the 'in thing'...then again I would look like Bambi if they were thin :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

mornin cass.

na i like some good leg 

skinny anarexics aint my type!

oh - got my snake last night


----------



## Jem

Did you indeed -so spill the details - what sort is it and how big will it grow -do you feed it pinkies ?


----------



## D_MMA

i will be feedin it pinkies yes.

will post soem pics when i get round to uploadin them

Its a cornsnake. ace, wriggly lively little fcker tho. but thats good - better than a lazy git! its about 11inch now so tiny - will grow to around 6ft


----------



## Jem

OMG !

can I dance with it a la dusk til dawn - selma hayek - always thought that was a very sexy little number pmsl


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> thanks cass woohoo :bounce: :bounce: made my day ....
> 
> keep at it you will get there - they grow fast !
> 
> i sometimes even have myself wondering if they are too big though - skinny seems to be the 'in thing'...then again I would look like Bambi if they were thin :lol:


No No No Skinny is not the 'in thing' plus who cares if it was - I can't STAND skinny legs!! Shapely legs all the way baby!!

Haha a snake Davey boy! Is yours not big enough then hehehehehehehehehe

You have to be careful dancing with snakes Jems you might look like that chica from Striptease who gets it wrapped round her neck :lol:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> No No No Skinny is not the 'in thing' plus who cares if it was - I can't STAND skinny legs!! Shapely legs all the way baby!!
> 
> Haha a snake Davey boy! Is yours not big enough then hehehehehehehehehe
> 
> You have to be careful dancing with snakes Jems you might look like that chica from Striptease who gets it wrapped round her neck :lol:


  not seen it charl ! sounds nasty though ....

I just thought it might be fun :whistling:

Yes I deffo think tis a phallic symbol that snake ...........


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> No No No Skinny is not the 'in thing' plus who cares if it was - I can't STAND skinny legs!! Shapely legs all the way baby!!
> 
> Haha a snake Davey boy! Is yours not big enough then hehehehehehehehehe
> 
> You have to be careful dancing with snakes Jems you might look like that chica from Striptease who gets it wrapped round her neck :lol:


Your right - skinny legs are rank. yours are mint Carly haha

Nothing wrong with the size of my trouser snake! and its prob more lively than my new pet hahaha

haha jem when its bigger ye. but at minute it only wraps round my fist, its only tiny...


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone!

So pleased it's Friday


----------



## robisco11

morning cass, you ok?

morning everyone else3


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Cass and Morning Robster - how the devil are you?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Cass and Morning Robster - how the devil are you?


morning...im good thanks 

How about you ?


----------



## Cass

Morning Charlie and Rob,

All good with me thanks, apart from having a horrible head cold ! Still at least I can chill out over the weekend.

What's everyone else up too?


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm good Rob just recovering from cardio this morning 3.5 weeks to go till the finals no slacking for me!!

Ah no good Cass, hope you feel better later - I HATE colds, my husband has one at the moment, I'm just steering clear of him as I dont want it before the comp!


----------



## robisco11

Cass said:


> Morning Charlie and Rob,
> 
> All good with me thanks, apart from having a horrible head cold ! Still at least I can chill out over the weekend.
> 
> What's everyone else up too?


yeh at least you got the weekend to look forward to!!



CharlieC25 said:


> I'm good Rob just recovering from cardio this morning 3.5 weeks to go till the finals no slacking for me!!
> 
> Ah no good Cass, hope you feel better later - I HATE colds, my husband has one at the moment, I'm just steering clear of him as I dont want it before the comp!


glad to hear your still at it as hard as ever :thumbup1:


----------



## Cass

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm good Rob just recovering from cardio this morning 3.5 weeks to go till the finals no slacking for me!!
> 
> Ah no good Cass, hope you feel better later - I HATE colds, my husband has one at the moment, I'm just steering clear of him as I dont want it before the comp!


Thank you, think this is the worst of it now, so should start feeling better soon!

Ah, good luck with your comp, you look great!! You must be getting excited ?


----------



## solidcecil

*i thought i would just pop back in here to say....*

*
*

*
*

*
my.....*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*



*4000th POST!!!!*

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Jem

beat you .....ner ner


----------



## solidcecil

well im not as much as a loser as you!

i do have a life :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem

I have a job ner ! which entails sitting on my ass at a pc pretending to work .......


----------



## CharlieC25

Cass said:


> Thank you, think this is the worst of it now, so should start feeling better soon!
> 
> Ah, good luck with your comp, you look great!! You must be getting excited ?


Cheers Rob - hows uni going?

Thanks Cass - yeah getting excited and to be honest I'm quite tired, kinda wanna get on with it now - still another 3 weeks to go though!


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> I have a job ner ! which entails sitting on my ass at a pc pretending to work .......


shut up you!

im looking for a job.. honest:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Cheers Rob - hows uni going?
> 
> Thanks Cass - yeah getting excited and to be honest I'm quite tired, kinda wanna get on with it now - still another 3 weeks to go though!


Uni's ok thanks, started back on monday, got quite a bit of work already


----------



## Jem

Con call got cancelled bobby blue

I was sat there with me porridge, pb and flax seed yum pre training food ! ...4 of us were on the line chatting and no other fecker joined so we all hung up

They were all teasing me about pizza and shortbread ...what they were eating because they think I am a freaky health type person...


----------



## Replicator

I'm going for a poo at Pauls !


----------



## Jem

pmsl - I am packing yer feckin suitcase


----------



## SALKev

anything up here?


----------



## Spriggen

This has been such a boring night!


----------



## erekose

Evening all - anyone still in a fit state to post?

I confess to be going rapidly downhill


----------



## Barker

Yo how do i become a bronze member?

Is it post count or how long ive ben here or whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Barker said:


> Yo how do i become a bronze member?
> 
> Is it post count or how long ive ben here or whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


you need to send a nude photo to Prodiver (just kidding) be patient and all will be revealed:confused1:


----------



## Barker

Im up for the nude photo


----------



## SALKev

A month registered on this board I think mate


----------



## jamie seagia

lol barker you make me laff mate


----------



## D_MMA

morning all! monday - and it goes on...


----------



## Jem

morning davy wavy wassup blood !


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning bitches


----------



## Jem

alwight sh1te face


----------



## Jem

cannot believe there is a thread in the AL entitled 'do you eat your own sp*nk' - it keeps populating my list and is seriously putting me off my oats ....


----------



## Cass

Afternoon everyone,

Ew, that sounds gross!! Quite glad I don't have access to the AL, is it pure filth what goes on in there?


----------



## Jem

you just about summed it up .....filth and debauchery ...

i dont frequent it myself pmsl it can be very erm educational though


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> alwight sh1te face


Whats with the fascination on sh*t today pooh face? 

I never go on the AL, more that the husband wouldnt approve haha


----------



## jamie seagia

hi all hows it goin


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon blud (jem), carly, cass and jamie

long day so far and still got hours to go!!

gunna do standard hours today get the overtime n flexi in tomorrow. wanna get off and onto the gym.

so bored im facebook abusin my phone... who's on it?


----------



## Jem

not moi ! have not ever been on it dred ...pmsl

dunno carly ...yeah i said carly ok dave ....it just keeps springing to mind ...but i do love you - i insult all my friends

clairey is ginge ...so it could be worse ....

and no - my shift button is not working which is why i have no capital letters - most annoying

morning jamie


----------



## Cass

Yep, I'm on facebook, it's not blocked in my office 

Hi Jamie!


----------



## CharlieC25

Awe does this mean you really do love me!! YES! insult away then cowbag!! yippee!!

What you training today Dave? You in the gym today Cass?


----------



## Jem

course i do ...

off to the gym now - going to do some cardio

i have 2 spots on my face - aint that a biatch...have not had any for ages - must be stress of being skint bint & I feel like a fat heffalump today .....oooh

see you all later

xx


----------



## Cass

CharlieC25 said:


> Awe does this mean you really do love me!! YES! insult away then cowbag!! yippee!!
> 
> What you training today Dave? You in the gym today Cass?


Hi Charlie, yes i'm in the gym tonight after work, it's upper body for me, bench press being my least favourite! then 20 mins of HIIT


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe I like bench press for some reason!! Sadistic I know haha Having the sh*test day, its all kicked off with husband again, he is getting right on my t*ts!! Going to have to pump alot of iron in the gym to get me out of another mood!!


----------



## jamie seagia

just popped in to see who is here be back later around 7 tra every1


----------



## D_MMA

Carly - its shoulders tonight for me.

gettin back into cage fighting at minute aswell, never really quit but been doin alot more now so prob go tonight after gym!

Hahahaha Jem!! you said carly! i win! you cracked first... now you gotta do whatever i want...mwuhahaha


----------



## Jem

erm i cannot begin to imagine what that entails dave ....oh wait ...


----------



## CharlieC25

Stop it you two! Remember I have a whip...


----------



## Jem

oh here she goes again

Madame feckin whiplash pmsl ....


----------



## CharlieC25

Watch it Snake woman - I am lethal with a weapon


----------



## Jem

i think we are a lethal sounding combination babes ....

we just need claire with her ginge hair do and cass with her sexy raf uniform and we are all go !


----------



## CharlieC25

Oooh I'm liking it! Snake, Ginge, RAF and Whiplash out on the town - we could do some serious damage! Or maybe we should enter X Factor next year


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh I'm liking it! Snake, Ginge, RAF and Whiplash out on the town - we could do some serious damage! Or maybe we should enter X Factor next year


 :lol: LMAO - definitely has a ring to it !

Actually there is probably a vast array of personalities in that mix ...we would tear the town up  sounds like a plan to me :bounce:


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning everyone, been a while as I was ill last week. Back at work and nothing better to do so thought I would say hello. Legs for me tonight. What about the rest of you?


----------



## Jem

Welcome back - in your absence [and everyone elses pmsl] carly, dave and myself have rearranged the place, put in some pot plants and made the place our own - so don't disrupt the scatter cushions and all will be well

I'll pop the kettle on


----------



## avfc_ant

Haha I will try not to mess anything up with my big clumsy ar$e or feet lol.


----------



## D_MMA

Jem said:


> i think we are a lethal sounding combination babes ....
> 
> we just need claire with her ginge hair do and cass with her sexy raf uniform and we are all go !


kinky night in!

afternoon all - apologies for absence this morning. been rather busy :cool2:


----------



## Jem

yes how very dare you dave - I needed you to hang a picture pmsl


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Haha I will try not to mess anything up with my big clumsy ar$e or feet lol.


that sounds like a mighty fine idea ant ...


----------



## avfc_ant

So anything I can do to help, any walls need painting?


----------



## Jem

skirting boards could do with a clean ...and the sink


----------



## avfc_ant

ill put me marrigolds on then and get to work


----------



## Jem

Oooh i love a man in marigolds ant ....


----------



## avfc_ant

ha I'll be round in ten what colour you prefer pink or yellow?


----------



## Jem

depends on the mood but I will go for pink today I think


----------



## avfc_ant

Ok then pink it is. I love to get messy in the pink


----------



## Jem

sounds erm interesting ant ....


----------



## avfc_ant

Ha ha well you're going to have to wait and see how interesting it gets Jem


----------



## WRT

What's this? Someone challenging me to the title of perv?


----------



## Jem

sounds like it ...dont worry he has a lot of catching up to do from what i have been reading lately Tom


----------



## avfc_ant

no mate, Im always happy to come second lmao.


----------



## D_MMA

not very lively no more this thread is it!


----------



## Cass

Hey everyone


----------



## Cass

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh I'm liking it! Snake, Ginge, RAF and Whiplash out on the town - we could do some serious damage! Or maybe we should enter X Factor next year


Haha, just seen this!! :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

good afternoon. Training today?


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> not very lively no more this thread is it!


not making shoddy comments like that it's not  liven it up then dave

nudie pics [of you] would do :whistling:



Cass said:


> Haha, just seen this!! :thumb:


sounds like a cunning plan to me ...


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> not making shoddy comments like that it's not  liven it up then dave
> 
> nudie pics [of you] would do :whistling:
> 
> sounds like a cunning plan to me ...


Yes Dave, what Jem said 

It does sound good, would be a messy night!


----------



## Jem

with lots of pics ....

great let's do it ....


----------



## D_MMA

im afraid naked pics of me would end many relationships, marriages and lives as you ppl would be come obsessed and worship the shrine you have built for me with my printed pic on....


----------



## M_at

We'll take the risk...


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning all, A new dawn a new day as they say. Hows the weather round by everyone, Its dark and [email protected] here. Just updated my journal with yesterdays entry now I am back in full training. Anyone training tonight?


----------



## badger

Jem, you still kicking about ?


----------



## badger

avfc_ant said:


> Morning all, A new dawn a new day as they say. Hows the weather round by everyone, Its dark and [email protected] here. Just updated my journal with yesterdays entry now I am back in full training. Anyone training tonight?


Morning mate, not looking too bad oop north. Yup be training tonight arms methinks prob, i used to be indecisive...:laugh:

Good luck getting back into it some lovely aching if you've had some time off. judging by the avi you've made some good progress keep it up pal.

:beer:


----------



## Jem

Morning all - hi badge you ok chap ?


----------



## Jem

M_at said:


> We'll take the risk...


pmsl pervert mat :thumb: - we will though dave ....


----------



## badger

yeah good cheers, just not had time to speak to you for ages thought i'd best catch up. not been ignoring you just been busy as fook, 1st time off in ages well time off ! got a sh1t load to do today 1st wedding anniversary next week and then Sam's b.day week after all organised but i've got a mad dash round today picking things up and sorting things then got to pop up to hosp to see one of the lads who got took in earlier this week(he's on the mend thank f*ck).

Hows you hun ? hope you're well


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> yeah good cheers, just not had time to speak to you for ages thought i'd best catch up. not been ignoring you just been busy as fook, 1st time off in ages well time off ! got a sh1t load to do today 1st wedding anniversary next week and then Sam's b.day week after all organised but i've got a mad dash round today picking things up and sorting things then got to pop up to hosp to see one of the lads who got took in earlier this week(he's on the mend thank f*ck).
> 
> Hows you hun ? hope you're well


I am OK ! sorting things out at the moment - money, decorating, training ...it all needs rejigging 

Congrats ah 1 year eh - good times - what you planning on doing then?


----------



## badger

Aye it's flew tbh, prob go out for a nice meal, going looking for a pressie this afternoon prob summat shiny then we've got greenday concert coming up in a few weeks. Sorted scotland trip for dec should be nice gonna drive up alongside all the lochs to inverness fingers crossed it's not 8 ft deep in snow, thenit's saving for mates wedding next year in greece so busy busy really.


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> Morning mate, not looking too bad oop north. Yup be training tonight arms methinks prob, i used to be indecisive...:laugh:
> 
> :beer:


Yes I used to be indicisive...but now I'm not so sure :confused1:


----------



## Jem

I used to be conceited but I'm perfect now ...


----------



## Jem

badger said:


> Aye it's flew tbh, prob go out for a nice meal, going looking for a pressie this afternoon prob summat shiny then we've got greenday concert coming up in a few weeks. Sorted scotland trip for dec should be nice gonna drive up alongside all the lochs to inverness fingers crossed it's not 8 ft deep in snow, thenit's saving for mates wedding next year in greece so busy busy really.


Ha yes I remember you buying the tickets for that agggges ago - well it seems like a long time - feel like i have been on this site for yrs :laugh:

I love Scotland - been round the lochs and stuff - used to go camping every year - oooh nice and snug on a nightime when it's freezing ootside and daytime walks in that crisp bracing feckin howling wind !

Nice and romantic babe

Sounds just great !


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin all....

shatterd!!

BJJ last night killed me off.

got football straight after work for works team then muay thai at 7pm! busy busy busy


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone


----------



## Replicator

Just popped in to say hi 

rep


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone


----------



## Rosedale6

Morning all hope you all have a good day.


----------



## D_MMA

Mornin Cass, Rosedale

Im dead today!


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning all. Did chest and Biceps last night. Still feeling my legs from Tuesday. Not the best feeling in the world to be honest. Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Everyone how is everyone doing today?


----------



## avfc_ant

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Everyone how is everyone doing today?


Hi Charlie I am fine. Legs and chest aching a little. Apart from that just bored in work. What about yourself?


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah my back is aching today after tuesdays workout and the fasted cardio this morning has given me jelly legs haha


----------



## D_MMA

Not long now Carly eh!

Im gunna have to try this "fasted cardio"

need to get weight down for my next fight.


----------



## CharlieC25

Its a bloody killer mate but does the trick! I'm now doing double cardio - fasted in the morning and at least an hour after my last meal..

2.5 weeks to go mate and I'm on the crap, fish diet now which I hate but hey its not for long! When is your next fight?


----------



## avfc_ant

fasted cardio is awesome. How I have lost alot of weight. I swear by it.


----------



## W33BAM

badger said:


> Sorted scotland trip for dec should be nice gonna drive up alongside all the lochs to inverness fingers crossed it's not 8 ft deep in snow, thenit's saving for mates wedding next year in greece so busy busy really.


Bodgy, I hope you have a good quattro snow plow hired for the trip! December + North East = snow aplenty! Just dont go planning to go any further north than Inverness cause the roads often get closed (with actual gates!) cause they get so bad with ice and snow!

It's a lovely place in the winter though. You's should have a great trip.


----------



## ostrain

I've just turned bronze. So i thought i would celebrate by saying hello on the bronze members thread.

Hello.


----------



## avfc_ant

where in west mids you from mate?


----------



## ostrain

Solihull


----------



## badger

W33BAM said:


> Bodgy, I hope you have a good quattro snow plow hired for the trip! December + North East = snow aplenty! Just dont go planning to go any further north than Inverness cause the roads often get closed (with actual gates!) cause they get so bad with ice and snow!
> 
> It's a lovely place in the winter though. You's should have a great trip.


Cheers Bamster, long time no speak ! Cheers was trying to get a definitive answer regarding snow up that way in dec but couldn't pin anyone down as to what it was likely to be like. Travelling up to Dumbarton then gonna go upto fort william, along loch Lochy then up side of loch Ness into Inverness thats as far north as we're going so fingers crossed should be alright :huh: . Hope you, J n the bears are all good. :beer:


----------



## Jem

Badg stop pinning folk down - you will only scare them ...

Now listen ant - you never asked where I was ? ..which gym are you at ?

Evening all btw !

Just had cheesecake ...yummy


----------



## avfc_ant

I just go Fitness First in stirchley and sometime fitness first in solihul. I forgot to ask or maybe I did ask you ignored me lol, cant remember now. Where abouts you from then =p

Ostrain where you train?


----------



## Cass

Morning everyone,

It's Friday, Oh yes !!! Love the weekends


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning (well just about lol) cass. Unfortunately I will be working tomorrow. but got Sunday and Monday off  You training today?


----------



## johnnyreid

It's miserable down here today no friday feeling whatsoever


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Cass, Ant and Johnny - what a pants day!! Legs tonight, what are you all training?


----------



## Cass

Hey hey,

It's upper body for me tonight, gotta love doing those bench presses, right! then 20 mins HIIT.

It's miserable here too Johnny, keeps chucking it down and it's freezing!! Supposed to be going out tonight but just can't be bothered when it's weather like this, seems pointless when the rain will only ruin me hair


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Charlie, Ive got Shoulders, traps and triceps. Yippee 

Going to be a sore boy tomorrow lol. Rathre that than legs though. Hate not being able to sit down for a few hours after the squats lol.


----------



## ostrain

avfc_ant said:


> I just go Fitness First in stirchley and sometime fitness first in solihul. I forgot to ask or maybe I did ask you ignored me lol, cant remember now. Where abouts you from then =p
> 
> Ostrain where you train?


I train at Tudor Grange, it's an expressions gym. I'm looking for something more hardcore but there's nothing like that around here.


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha yeap know that feeling, it always gets me when I go to sit on the loo which I am doing alot at the mo due to the up'd water intake! ****ing like a racehorse think the expression is !! man alive!

I love upper body Cass hehe esp shoulders and tris, not so crazy about the chest workout 

Its bloody freezing here tonight and I was thinking about going out as Peter Andre is making an appearance at our local club but I cant be ass'ed, everyone is going so it will be packed and I cannot be bothered to battle the freezing weather straight after doing evening cardio I'm sorry Peter but you'll have to cope without me tonight!


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah I was thinking of going to iron worx in cotteridge but the place scares me lol. The fitness first in solihul (Stetchford i think it might be more classed as) is quite a good gym. 50Kg dumbell and loads of plates from 1.25kg ranging to 25kg.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya folks,

im not training til Monday, due to being ill. But will be getting right back into the swing of things by hitting legs on monday...

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Charlie keep up the good work hun x


----------



## avfc_ant

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha yeap know that feeling, it always gets me when I go to sit on the loo which I am doing alot at the mo due to the up'd water intake! ****ing like a racehorse think the expression is !! man alive!
> 
> I love upper body Cass hehe esp shoulders and tris, not so crazy about the chest workout
> 
> Its bloody freezing here tonight and I was thinking about going out as Peter Andre is making an appearance at our local club but I cant be ass'ed, everyone is going so it will be packed and I cannot be bothered to battle the freezing weather straight after doing evening cardio I'm sorry Peter but you'll have to cope without me tonight!


Haha big peter andre fan then I see lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Awe I know its not cool but I think he's wicked haha I do like a bit of Jordan too though


----------



## avfc_ant

ha bet you was heart broken when they split up wernt you.


----------



## ostrain

I'd love to train at iron works. It's just to far for me. Need the same type of gym Solihull way.


----------



## johnnyreid

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Cass, Ant and Johnny - what a pants day!! Legs tonight, what are you all training?


No training for me check out my post title 'torn tendon', explain why lol



Cass said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> It's upper body for me tonight, gotta love doing those bench presses, right! then 20 mins HIIT.
> 
> It's miserable here too Johnny, keeps chucking it down and it's freezing!! Supposed to be going out tonight but just can't be bothered when it's weather like this, seems pointless when the rain will only ruin me hair


Hardly a mood setter eh, lol .... real atheletes dont drink anyways.... :lol: PFFFT yeah right!!


----------



## Cass

johnnyreid said:


> Hardly a mood setter eh, lol .... real atheletes dont drink anyways.... :lol: PFFFT yeah right!!


Haha, who said anything about drinking? Just a few diet cokes for me :rockon: I've worked my a$$ off all week, weigh in Sunday !!! Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyreid

Cass said:


> Haha, who said anything about drinking? Just a few diet cokes for me :rockon: I've worked my a$$ off all week, weigh in Sunday !!! Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You competing? or just a self motivated target??


----------



## Cass

johnnyreid said:


> You competing? or just a self motivated target??


Lol, sorry that really did make me laugh, me competing, no !! I have an a$$ that's in competition with J-Lo's, no just a self motivated target


----------



## johnnyreid

Cass said:


> Lol, sorry that really did make me laugh, me competing, no !! I have an a$$ that's in competition with J-Lo's, no just a self motivated target


you look like you could compete :whistling:

lol, and may i ask what's wrong with j-lo's A$$??? :tongue:


----------



## Cass

johnnyreid said:


> you look like you could compete :whistling:
> 
> lol, and may i ask what's wrong with j-lo's A$$??? :tongue:


Haha, thanks!

No, there's nothing wrong with J-Lo's bootay, in fact it's quite a good one in my opinion! I've never seen any ladies in body building comps with slightly larger bottoms is all !


----------



## johnnyreid

Cass said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> No, there's nothing wrong with J-Lo's bootay, in fact it's quite a good one in my opinion! I've never seen any ladies in body building comps with slightly larger bottoms is all !


Well there should be, you could be the first, :thumb:


----------



## Cass

johnnyreid said:


> Well there should be, you could be the first, :thumb:


Lol, Johnny thanks, you put a smile on my face!!


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning peeps, surely I am the only person sat in work at this moment in time lol. Good morning for some am cardio though. Not too cold here and the moistness in the air keeps me nice and cool. Plans for today everyone?


----------



## M_at

What do you do Ant?


----------



## avfc_ant

IT technician. My company offers 24 hours first line support so its 7-half three tuesday - saturday for me. Probably the best shift pattern but still gets me up early for am cardio lol.


----------



## M_at

Ahh - I don't do anywhere near shift like that - 8-4 or 10-6 but currently do 24x7 on call which is an **** as it limits what I can do those weeks.


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah, bet it limits your time in the gym aswell incase you get a call. You training today?


----------



## M_at

Nope - tomorrow. Deadlifts on Sundays.

I can get into the gym but I have to make sure I am contactable so carry a laptop with me at all times. Bought a mini Dell one with built in 3G to make it that much easier.


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah can imagine it though, walking into the gym with gloves water towel and laptop. Can see why it would be annoying. Ive got back tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## M_at

I've actually done a call from my iPhone between sets before now.

12 reps flyes

12 reps flyes

RDP into workflow and fail it over to standby node

12 reps flyes

RDP app on the iPhone plus its VPN connection are SO useful.

:lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh god - I have been on conference calls whilst training many a time ...they never suspect a thing pmsl


----------



## avfc_ant

Unfortunately im stuck in the office so the most I could do is press ups under the desk ha.


----------



## M_at

Lower your desk and do calf raises with it? :lol:


----------



## Jem

you can do loads in the office ...anyone watching ?


----------



## avfc_ant

Ha yeah pumped calves and do a few trips up and down the stairs. Could probably end my gym membership lol.


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem I could use a gym partner in the office. Specially as Im on my own in here today lol.


----------



## SALKev

hello tuuuuuurds


----------



## avfc_ant

Bonjour. In tonight  X factor for me. What you up to?


----------



## SALKev

avfc_ant said:


> Bonjour. In tonight  X factor for me. What you up to?


Yeah, i've been in for two/three weekends now.....it sucks sweaty balls :laugh:

x factor....I don't get it at the moment, from what i've seen it's all been in some fancy houses/hotels - what's all that about??

not much to be honest, had a fairly busy day with abit of work to be done.

unfortunately I have to go for now, speak tommorow or whenever :thumbup1:

night night!


----------



## avfc_ant

S-A-L said:


> Yeah, i've been in for two/three weekends now.....it sucks sweaty balls :laugh:
> 
> x factor....I don't get it at the moment, from what i've seen it's all been in some fancy houses/hotels - what's all that about??
> 
> not much to be honest, had a fairly busy day with abit of work to be done.
> 
> unfortunately I have to go for now, speak tommorow or whenever :thumbup1:
> 
> night night!


rrrr mate you are missing out. Its the live finals haha. Im hooked :lol:

sweet dreams speak soon x


----------



## Replicator

Seen Robbie Williams on the X Facor the night............bet he wins it :laugh:


----------



## avfc_ant

Haha think a million pound is nothing to him to be honest.


----------



## Replicator

avfc_ant said:


> Haha think a million pound is nothing to him to be honest.


pay his Taxi cabs for the following year :lol:

rep


----------



## SALKev

avfc_ant said:


> rrrr mate you are missing out. Its the live finals haha. Im hooked :lol:
> 
> sweet dreams speak soon x


funnily enough mate, I went downstairs.....guess what was on :laugh: so I watched it......some of them are so dramatic/emotional it makes me sick even though I can understand why :lol: that Lucie (I think that's her name) is stunning :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah you wouldnt mind a night with her but i think most people on here would rip her apart lol. she is tiny but stunning yeah


----------



## D_MMA

Bonjour all....

officially hate mondays


----------



## Cass

DaveI said:


> Bonjour all....
> 
> officially hate mondays


Morning Dave,

Yep, i'm with you on that one, Mondays suck!!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

avfc_ant said:


> yeah you wouldnt mind a night with her but i think most people on here would rip her apart lol. she is tiny but stunning yeah


 :lol: too true


----------



## Replicator

Cass said:


> Morning Dave,
> 
> Yep, i'm with you on that one, Mondays suck!!!!!!


I take Mondays off as an A/L day or a FLexi


----------



## D_MMA

well iv had enough - gunna go home at 4!! ill make the hours up tomorrow- god bless flexi time!


----------



## Jem

woohoo folks - I am all done for the day

I dont mind Mondays to be honest !


----------



## Replicator

DaveI said:


> well iv had enough - gunna go home at 4!! ill make the hours up tomorrow- god bless flexi time!


Bump that .......


----------



## D_MMA

jem - your a loser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who the hell likes mondays. u dont work for 2 days then gotta do it all again!!!!!!!!

love you really x


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> jem - your a loser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who the hell likes mondays. u dont work for 2 days then gotta do it all again!!!!!!!!
> 
> love you really x


I dont really do anything on a Monday though - I just treat it as an extension to the weekend ! I hate Thursdays for work because I am always leaving things to the last minute and I then have to rush them before con call on Friday morning :lol:

Ditto babes !


----------



## Cass

Hello.........it's quiet here today!


----------



## D_MMA

it always is cass these days!!

i tend to stick to the mma forums and news when this is dead!


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Cass, Dave, What forums you post on?


----------



## Rudedog

Morning all


----------



## Jem

yooohoo I am here ! how are we all

OMG dread to think what those MMA forums are like - little ninja keyboard warriors ...


----------



## avfc_ant

Ha yeah the main reason im joinin iron works is cause it is next to F's. I soon will be a keyboard ninja


----------



## johnnyreid

i wonder what a keyboard ninja looks like?


----------



## avfc_ant

johnnyreid said:


> i wonder what a keyboard ninja looks like?


To be fair its probably someone who has never seen inside a gym, has watched 2 or 3 fights on UFC and think they're an MMA Master lol. I dunno though just a presumtion.


----------



## CharlieC25

Something like this... davie boy is on the left...


----------



## avfc_ant

pmsl quality


----------



## Jem

dave does not like it carly think you have upset him pmsl

Ant: Did you have a word with them then ? It used to be Pete Hefford that ran it but erm things happened and someone else has taken over now


----------



## CharlieC25

What on earth are you talking about! Dave LOVES it, he told me earlier how long he searched for the perfect white vest to ninja the keyboard with


----------



## avfc_ant

Nah he wernt open but the guy in iron works said to speak to him tonight when hes open.


----------



## johnnyreid

haha top notch!!


----------



## D_MMA

what the hell - i go away for 30minutes and this happens! pah!

good choice tho carly - bruce holding the nunchuka's to be me - quite good with the nunchuka's if i dont say so myself. haha

Im no keyboard warrior tho - martial arts for 15years, fought in the cage and ring.

anyway - seems to have liven'd up now!


----------



## avfc_ant

And its down to you dave. pulled the girls in lol.


----------



## D_MMA

wel i do try to do my bit here n ther ...


----------



## WRT

Good afternoon bronzers!!!

Fancy a bum?


----------



## avfc_ant

after training legs, i dont think the glutes would handle it mate. sorry :wub:


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning all. Feeling good after some light am cardio. In work and just had some oats, filled in my journal entry for today and ready to crack with some gossiping on here :lol: Had my first session at Iron works last night. Absolute quality gym can't wait to go tonight and train my shoulders.


----------



## D_MMA

morning chaps!

all good?

i did chest yesterday... been off gear a while now and not really done heavy pressing (just pre-exhaust on cables then some pressing) so decided to shock the system with some bench... still managed 3 plates a side for 8 reps - nearly killed me but did it... roll on natural strength. not bad in my opinion.


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah mate, not too bad. Legs are a bit sore as is the glutes but should be ok for gym later.


----------



## Cass

Morning gents,

My backs still achy from Monday's dead lifts, gotta love doms! Managed to roll out of bed this morning for some cardio.

Ant, you do fasted cardio right, what do you do, a power walk or running? do you find it's helped with your fat loss?


----------



## badger

morning, just shovelling some brekkie down then off to gym in bout half hour, what's everyone else upto ?


----------



## badger

Cass, my wife started taking the dog out in a morning for a powerwalk of about 30 mins pre breakfast and you could really see it fall off her. :beer:


----------



## Cass

badger said:


> Cass, my wife started taking the dog out in a morning for a powerwalk of about 30 mins pre breakfast and you could really see it fall off her. :beer:


Ah, that's good then, will be worth getting up early in the long run :thumbup1:


----------



## avfc_ant

Cass said:


> Morning gents,
> 
> My backs still achy from Monday's dead lifts, gotta love doms! Managed to roll out of bed this morning for some cardio.
> 
> Ant, you do fasted cardio right, what do you do, a power walk or running? do you find it's helped with your fat loss?


Yeah I do fasted cardio, I put a comment on your journal but yeah definitely notice a huge difference. I do just a 30 minute fast walk/jog. Trying to keep my HR at around 125BPM as that is fat burning percentage for my age.

To work it out, you take your age from 200bpm then it is 70% of this. So 200-21 = 179. 70% of this is roughly 125bpm. Hope this helps a little?


----------



## Jem

Morning all - bit lively isnt it ?


----------



## avfc_ant

Well Jem I am in here and in a very good mood for some reason. Don't know why though.


----------



## Jem

so you enjoyed the gym yesterday then ?


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah was great. Really like it in there and saw one of my old personal trainers in there Lee Harding? did say on silver members but so hard to keep up with you lol. in and out of every thread.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Yeah was great. Really like it in there and saw one of my old personal trainers in there Lee Harding? did say on silver members but so hard to keep up with you lol. in and out of every thread.


Oh yes  I know who he is, but only because he put my back up and I asked who the fook that rude b*stard was !

I have never spoken to him - only been pushed out of the way a couple of times ....

What can I say - first impressions are - man is an ass :laugh:

Anyway I will just get down off the fence

He may be ok ...if you are paying him money :lol: :lol: :lol:

He is prob on this site under a pseudonym - there is someone with a back avi on here that has been in my journal - & I did wonder if it was him :confused1:

If it is, then he should have said hello in the gym - I don't bite ...that hard


----------



## D_MMA

nealry dinner time

got 90 minutes football then 90minutes muay thai tonight. Gunna destroy my next opponent


----------



## Jem

I bet he's looking forward to it Dave lol


----------



## D_MMA

probably - im quite unknown at minute compared to most , i wont be though


----------



## Jem

that's the spirit !


----------



## ryoken

morning bronze people/silver people/jem/everybody


----------



## avfc_ant

ryoken said:


> morning bronze people/silver people/jem/everybody


Haha Jem your so Famous you get your own mention.

Morning ryo. Just had my rice and chicken. Yum yum. Full up and full of energy!!!!


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> I don't bite ...that hard


ouuuu sounds kinky :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

avfc_ant said:


> Haha Jem your so Famous you get your own mention.
> 
> Morning ryo. Just had my rice and chicken. Yum yum. Full up and full of energy!!!!


i was actually making Jem an outcast :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:

morning mate rice and chicken sounds nice if i could stomach any more chicken as im sick of it lol im a cod munching machine at the moment till i get sick of that:lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

:lol: to be fair she takes a fair amount of bullying to :lol:

white fish later on for me. I love chicken. Could never get bored of it lol. You training tonight? Jem you training also? Forgot to ask lol.


----------



## ryoken

avfc_ant said:


> :lol: to be fair she takes a fair amount of bullying to :lol:
> 
> white fish later on for me. I love chicken. Could never get bored of it lol. You training tonight? Jem you training also? Forgot to ask lol.


Jem get bullied lol she always done the bullying i thought:laugh:

Im training legs later on and looking forward to it, are you training mate???


----------



## Jem

Excusez moi ? what is going on in here ?

Am I being picked on again ?

Ry - lost the sperm thread have ya - after abandoning me and then calling me an outcast - oh go on join the rest of them why don't you :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah training shoulders and triceps tonight. Should be a good session. Really get a burn on them.


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Excusez moi ? what is going on in here ?
> 
> Am I being picked on again ?
> 
> Ry - lost the sperm thread have ya - after abandoning me and then calling me an outcast - oh go on join the rest of them why don't you :lol:


No im not picking on you Jem trying to stick up for you  :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Excusez moi ? what is going on in here ?
> 
> Am I being picked on again ?
> 
> Ry - lost the sperm thread have ya - after abandoning me and then calling me an outcast - oh go on join the rest of them why don't you :lol:


yes i have lost my way so if you can point me in the right direction i would be most greatfull:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hmmph

ant - I am just doing cardio today ...I am paralysed from hips down after legs yesterday much to tel's amusement


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> yes i have lost my way so if you can point me in the right direction i would be most greatfull:lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :ban:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :ban:


hmmph how do you know i didnt mean i was trying to find my way to you :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> hmmph how do you know i didnt mean i was trying to find my way to you :confused1:


because I asked you if you had lost sperm and you said yes 

you have no need for me anymore :cursing: I am wholly gutted ricky


----------



## avfc_ant

Ha yeah read it on your journal. To be honest im not too bad. Maybe I should get you to teach me how to squat propperly lol. Legs are aching but can walk without looking like jim has raped me lol. Training shoulders tonight so get to move into the main gym with the big lifters lol.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> because I asked you if you had lost sperm and you said yes
> 
> you have no need for me anymore :cursing: I am wholly gutted ricky


well i have never had you so you cant say i have no need for you, of course i cant miss what i havent had:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

god this thread turns me from a nice upstanding chap into a dirty smut ridden perv lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Ha yeah read it on your journal. To be honest im not too bad. Maybe I should get you to teach me how to squat propperly lol. Legs are aching but can walk without looking like jim has raped me lol. Training shoulders tonight so get to move into the main gym with the big lifters lol.


my youtube clips are on there, I did manage to record it even though there were blokes in the power room :lol: but I didnt go low enough so another vid for next week I think, showing improvements

Have fun !

There are loads of scawny wannabes in there as well ant so dont be intimidated by the place


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> well i have never had you so you cant say i have no need for you, of course i cant miss what i havent had:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> god this thread turns me from a nice upstanding chap into a dirty smut ridden perv lol :lol:


I dont think it's this thread that's to blame   :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I dont think it's this thread that's to blame   :whistling:


it could be that avy of yours Jem, or it could just be im a smut ridden perv by nature.................

I might have to put my ar5e in my avy and see if it gets the same effect.......


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> I dont think it's this thread that's to blame   :whistling:


pmsl ryo you will have a bad reputation and its all down to Jem not this thread :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> my youtube clips are on there, I did manage to record it even though there were blokes in the power room :lol: but I didnt go low enough so another vid for next week I think, showing improvements
> 
> Have fun !
> 
> There are loads of scawny wannabes in there as well ant so dont be intimidated by the place


Did see them. will have to go out there and see what happens. If any of them read the clumsy hand joke this will probably be my last day on this website, its been nice knowing u all :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jem

will you wax it first though Ry ?

I am quite sure I dont know what you mean ant .....


----------



## ryoken

avfc_ant said:


> Ha yeah read it on your journal. To be honest im not too bad. Maybe I should get you to teach me how to squat propperly lol. Legs are aching but can walk without looking like jim has raped me lol. Training shoulders tonight so get to move into the main gym with the big lifters lol.


I love shoulder days, hope your workout goes well mate:thumb:



Jem said:


> my youtube clips are on there, I did manage to record it even though there were blokes in the power room :lol: but I didnt go low enough so another vid for next week I think, showing improvements
> 
> Have fun !
> 
> There are loads of *scawny wannabes* in there as well ant so dont be intimidated by the place


has anyone noticed an influx of these lol as the gym i train at is normally pretty quite when i go down but yesterday it was packed out with baseball cap wearing srotes swinging like monkeys on the pull up station and then flexing after:lol: :lol:

normally i dont take much notice but i felt like i had walked into a youth club, :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> will you wax it first though Ry ?
> 
> I am quite sure I dont know what you mean ant .....


I have noticed you bring out the darkside/sexual side in people :lol:

Agree with ryo its got to be the avi :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *will you wax it first though Ry ?*
> 
> I am quite sure I dont know what you mean ant .....


will you wax it for me if i agree to post the pic? :tongue:


----------



## avfc_ant

ryoken said:


> I love shoulder days, hope your workout goes well mate:thumb:
> 
> has anyone noticed an influx of these lol as the gym i train at is normally pretty quite when i go down but yesterday it was packed out with baseball cap wearing srotes swinging like monkeys on the pull up station and then flexing after:lol: :lol:
> 
> normally i dont take much notice but i felt like i had walked into a youth club, :lol:


Cheers mate.

At fitness first there was a big student drive on so full of [email protected] students in groups of 5 or 6 clogging up the benches and weights. Annoying so happy with the new gym and I have Jem to thank for that. I am eternally grateful lmao. :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

avfc_ant said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> At fitness first there was a big student drive on so full of [email protected] students in groups of 5 or 6 clogging up the benches and weights. Annoying so happy with the new gym and I have Jem to thank for that. I am eternally grateful lmao. :thumbup1:


yeah i have to admit i train at a liesure center although it does have the full oly setup, mainly cause its the closest to me and the nearest hardcore gym is area51 wich is 15 miles away from me so i just have to put up with the little toads,

its good for me on fridays and saturday nights though as the gym is dead due to the fact they are all off on the p1ss:thumb:

i just usaully growl at them if there in my way too wich works a treat -- not that im aggresive in the gym:lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> will you wax it for me if i agree to post the pic? :tongue:





avfc_ant said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> At fitness first there was a big student drive on so full of [email protected] students in groups of 5 or 6 clogging up the benches and weights. Annoying so happy with the new gym and I have Jem to thank for that. I am eternally grateful lmao. :thumbup1:


pmsl someone else asked me to wax their back the other day ....I should set up a new business. I might have to wear the bikini to be any success though :whistling: It's a competitive world out there

Cannot imagine working out at Fitness First :cursing: would drive me nuts !

You are welcome chicken !

Yes re the monkeys though - they do it all the time and normally with man bags around their necks :cool2:


----------



## avfc_ant

ryoken said:


> i just usaully growl at them if there in my way too wich works a treat -- not that im aggresive in the gym:lol:


Unfortunately Im not big enough or scary enough to do that lol. I was forced out by the weedy runts :blush:



Jem said:


> pmsl someone else asked me to wax their back the other day ....I should set up a new business. I might have to wear the bikini to be any success though :whistling: It's a competitive world out there
> 
> Cannot imagine working out at Fitness First :cursing: would drive me nuts !
> 
> You are welcome chicken !
> 
> Yes re the monkeys though - they do it all the time and normally with man bags around their necks :cool2:


LMAO dont get the whole man bag thing myself. maybe Im just not cool enough.

Ide pay just to watch you in a bikini, let alone for you to cause me pain :wink:


----------



## CharlieC25

Oooh I don't like fitness first either - why do all the women who go there wear make up??!! It's great that people are into getting fit but some people just seem to go there to say they've been to the gym this week and don't actually have a clue what they are doing or how it benefits them!

Plus people who stand around between sets looking at the noticeboards and texting GRRRRR!!!!! You should be in the zone people!! GGRRRRRRRR ok so rant over about fitness first anyone got any cheesecake??


----------



## D_MMA

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh I don't like fitness first either - why do all the women who go there wear make up??!! It's great that people are into getting fit but some people just seem to go there to say they've been to the gym this week and don't actually have a clue what they are doing or how it benefits them!
> 
> Plus people who stand around between sets looking at the noticeboards and texting GRRRRR!!!!! You should be in the zone people!! GGRRRRRRRR ok so rant over about fitness first anyone got any cheesecake??


couldnt have said it better hun!

i hate ppl who sit on the bench on ther phones!! i leave mine in the car or behind the front desk!!

Normally i wanna rip them out the gym or i tell them to go outside on the phone and stop hoggin the bench - even if im not using it haha

And no cheesecake!! bad bad girl!


----------



## Jem

cheesecake you fooker ....11 days then cheesecake


----------



## avfc_ant

PMSL need a sugar rush? yeah it does wind you up when you see people like that. Like the blokes that put tonnes of aftershave on before leaving the changing rooms. Just dont get it.


----------



## Ironclad

Afternoon freeks!


----------



## avfc_ant

afternoon, missed all the fun from this morning mate haha.


----------



## CharlieC25

I just wanted to dabble with the thought of cheesecake alright people!! It's not like I'm actually going to eat it.... mmmmm 11 days seems like years  haha

When I was on holiday there was a bird in the gym who sat on the leg extension machine the entire time I was in there (50mins!!) and occasionally did a few extensions then sat and admired her nails - I was like erm wtf are you even doing here go and enjoy the sun it'd be more beneficial than sat in a gym doing NOTHING!! GRRR!

Afternoon witchy - how are ya?


----------



## avfc_ant

Training legs on holiday?? I really need to step up my game :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha well it was actually my honeymoon  Had to stay on top of my game as the finals weren't that long away.. now its only 11 days help me!


----------



## avfc_ant

Oh well then you have an excuse. Hope it didnt affect your night time CV lol.


----------



## CharlieC25

Not at all my friend - the pleasure was all his that night


----------



## Jem

I am off to the gym right NOW love x

p.s. witchy ! like it


----------



## stephy

sayin hi  i havent posted in here in donkeys lol such a lurker


----------



## avfc_ant

haha thats good then lol.

See you Jem have fun and dont be doing 2 hour stints, your legs will fall off lol.

Hi Stephy


----------



## stephy

hi ant! nice transformation in the Avi!


----------



## Cass

avfc_ant said:


> Yeah I do fasted cardio, I put a comment on your journal but yeah definitely notice a huge difference. I do just a 30 minute fast walk/jog. Trying to keep my HR at around 125BPM as that is fat burning percentage for my age.
> 
> To work it out, you take your age from 200bpm then it is 70% of this. So 200-21 = 179. 70% of this is roughly 125bpm. Hope this helps a little?


Thanks for that Ant, very helpfull :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

stephy said:


> hi ant! nice transformation in the Avi!


Hi Stephy ,, I am not far from you :laugh:............as the crow flies


----------



## stephy

Replicator said:


> Hi Stephy ,, I am not far from you :laugh:............as the crow flies


 where are you?


----------



## avfc_ant

stephy said:


> hi ant! nice transformation in the Avi!


Thanks Stephy hard work but getting there slowly lol. you look great in yours :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

morning all


----------



## avfc_ant

morning dave how was muay thai last night?


----------



## Jem

God - I am doing the rounds - Morning All


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Jem, you getting a sense of de ja vu? :lol:


----------



## Jem

Just a bit ....


----------



## avfc_ant

Just seems to be me and you are the only ones alive on these threads. Not that I don't mind chatting to you lol.


----------



## Jem

it used to be a different story ! back in the good old days...March that is !


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah a bit before my time


----------



## D_MMA

was painfull dude shins are killing, its grappling tonight tho gives them a rest


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Party People - 2 days till the weekend whoop! what have all got planned?


----------



## badger

Jem said:


> it used to be a different story ! back in the good old days...March that is !


Showing your age again, old bird. "Oh when i were a lass tha could trolley bus into tawn, go to pictures, have a drink n still have 5 bob left fer chippy on way hoome" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How we going chick ?


----------



## avfc_ant

DaveI said:


> was painfull dude shins are killing, its grappling tonight tho gives them a rest


You do 90 minute training every night? Im thinking of joining K-Star or F's Freestyle gym in Birmingham


----------



## avfc_ant

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Party People - 2 days till the weekend whoop! what have all got planned?


Morning Charlie, going on a stag do hopefully. So save my cheat for a few beers saturday night.


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Ant - stag do/few beers that doesn't work does it?? Shouldn't it be stag do/MUCH beer  where's the stag do?


----------



## Jem

I am cool badge - yes less said about age the better !

Been reading back in carly's journal actually - I missed a lot when I was on holiday and I just caught up


----------



## avfc_ant

Its in birmingham, Starting in Arcadian and if we're not too drunk make our way to Broad Street via a few strip clubs 

You're probably right though. A lot more than a few :lol:


----------



## badger

you know i have to keep quiet when it comes to age, half the people on here make me feel decrepit when i've done talking to them. Pah 20's nah 30's is where it's at (even though i think my maturity "age" is hovering somewhere round the teenage years still).


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah the strip club route - many a friend of mine are strippers so I get a dance for free  have fun though matey - bet your head will be sore on Monday 

Reading my journal Jem - I'm surprized you haven't fallen asleep - think I need to jazz it up with some retro wallpaper although DBs shot of post show water retention seems to have livened up the room


----------



## badger

avfc_ant said:


> Its in birmingham, Starting in Arcadian and if we're not too drunk make our way to Broad Street via a few strip clubs
> 
> You're probably right though. A lot more than a few :lol:


Have a night off, relax and enjoy yourself will do you world of good, until next morning that is :lol:


----------



## Rosedale6

Morning people how we all doing? :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

badger said:


> you know i have to keep quiet when it comes to age, half the people on here make me feel decrepit when i've done talking to them. Pah 20's nah 30's is where it's at (even though i think my maturity "age" is hovering somewhere round the teenage years still).


No mate....late 40's is where its at...yeah :thumb:

I may be clutching desperately at straws here :confused1:


----------



## badger

IanStu said:


> No mate....late 40's is where its at...yeah :thumb:
> 
> I may be clutching desperately at straws here :confused1:


Clutching desperately, more like manically trying to grab the whole hay stack:lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## IanStu

CRD said:


> No you're not, being born in 1949 is nothing to be ashamed of... :beer:


Ha bloody Ha........ :lol:



badger said:


> Clutching desperately, more like manically trying to grab the whole hay stack:lol: :lol: :lol:.


fvck me...everyones a comedian...bastards...... :lol:


----------



## Jem

I think so

30's is the business

I am richer, more independent, feel sexier, slinkier, kids are ready to go up the chimneys, have admirers, have holidays, nice car,

just need a beautiful house in the country with 2 weimeraners & to tighten my stomach so I can get on stage and I will be happier than a pig in sh!t


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Ha bloody Ha........ :lol:
> 
> fvck me...everyones a comedian...bastards...... :lol:


Actually CRD has great potential - I see great things for him and Irish Beast on the horizon of UKM - I think Ianstu - the same wonderful things I saw in you  They are potential top tenners methinks :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Actually CRD has great potential - I see great things for him and Irish Beast on the horizon of UKM - I think Ianstu - the same wonderful things I saw in you  They are potential top tenners methinks :tongue:


realy....I'll make a quick note......CRD and Irish Beast = potential threat....eliminate at earliest opportunity


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> realy....I'll make a quick note......CRD and Irish Beast = potential threat....eliminate at earliest opportunity


thought I'd better warn you ...although they have a bit of catching up to do tbh ...I think you might wanna make sperm thread members only - this will help matters also !


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> thought I'd better warn you ...although they have a bit of catching up to do tbh ...I think you might wanna make sperm thread members only - this will help matters also !


sperm threads got nowt to do with me....they had the meeting to choose the name without me....when I arrived I sugested it should be called spamalot...but they were having none of it....fvck knows why they called it sperm


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> sperm threads got nowt to do with me....they had the meeting to choose the name without me....when I arrived I sugested it should be called spamalot...but they were having none of it....fvck knows why they called it sperm


tis a good name for a thread 'spamalot' - I like it :lol: work it baby !


----------



## D_MMA

its lively again in here!


----------



## Jem

only for about 5 mins at a time - then everytime someone says 'it's lively in here' it's like the big chime of doom and it goes dead again

Well done Dave:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

hahaha


----------



## Jem

see what I mean though ? 31 mins gap pmsl


----------



## Dantreadz85

afternoon peoples ,


----------



## CharlieC25

Seriously Dave... are you sending that tumbleweed over coz if you are take it back!!


----------



## Jem

pmsl 40 mins later


----------



## D_MMA

Sorry Carly - peeps must just not like me anymore....


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning All


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Ant - it's quiet in here today!


----------



## avfc_ant

Tell me about it. Been bored all day with nothing to do and noone to talk to.


----------



## CharlieC25

Awe bless ya well I am here for abit - just got to put my little man down for his nap then I dont have to eat till 1:30pm whoop! You all ready for the night of stagness?


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah I think so. going to train my back tonight then thats it. till Monday. Cant wait lol. What about yourself? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## CharlieC25

I've got legs tonight:cursing: although I think it's possibly my last leg session before the finals so I will hammer it just to know I did my best haha weekend I am doing NOTHING!! So tired and Jay and I are skint - he's working all weekend too so will be home alone - was meant to be going to the Ukbff finals but we just can't afford to get up there so abit crap really


----------



## avfc_ant

Ha yeah well enjoy your legs lol. Hate training legs. Makes me feel sick when I push too hard. Im sure you'll be able to make fun for yourself and the baby.


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon folks


----------



## M_at

Evening people.


----------



## BS1989

High carb day tomorrow with cheat meal! Been planning my meal all week when on the cardio......sad....but i love it! Hope all you bronzers have a good weekend


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning guys, Trying to wake the thread up. How we all feeling today? First day back to work?


----------



## Cass

Morning Ant,

Mondays, grrrr not the best day for me, I think I have a cheat day hang over  my own fault though, should have stayed away from the chocolate last night!!


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Cass,

It cant be that bad. At least you got upper body training tonight. Let out your stress on the bench :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## avfc_ant

Afternoon mate. Hows the training going?


----------



## Spriggen

Hey man, just starting the training back up the last few days, ended up taking 4-5 weeks off to let my tennis elbow rest up. Really excited about getting back into the training though quite paranoid about my arm!

Hows yours going?


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah not too bad mate. training chest and Bi's tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon ladies and gents 

I'm on chest and bis tonight too Ant but on the comp diet I am feeling the fatigue so cant go tooo crazy tonight...

Hey Sprigster


----------



## Spriggen

Good stuff, hope it goes well.


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Charlie  How's things been going? Training and diet going well?


----------



## avfc_ant

CharlieC25 said:


> Afternoon ladies and gents
> 
> I'm on chest and bis tonight too Ant but on the comp diet I am feeling the fatigue so cant go tooo crazy tonight...
> 
> Hey Sprigster


Im sure you'll be fine Charlie. Plus you will have 1st place wrapped up in a weeks time


----------



## CharlieC25

Goign well Sprig - comp is on sunday and diet and training is going really well - have huge prob with my bling bikini though so at the mometn trying to sort that out...

Ant I would LOVE to make 1st place but it is NEVER gonna happen, I just dont have the muscle development to win. I said to Jay if I make Top 3 I will get the silhouette of a figure girl tattoo'd on me somewhere - the line up is just too good - there are 20 of us. If I get placed I'll be proper chuffed


----------



## Cass

Best of luck for Sunday Charlie! You will be fab


----------



## avfc_ant

Cass said:


> Best of luck for Sunday Charlie! You will be fab


x2

You look amazing in your avi and the pics on journal....You're a winner in our eyes.


----------



## shady

oi! get off our thread!!!

I come on here....right.... for a chat.....right..... with fellow bronzers an all I see is blody silvers takin over well I for one am not havin it

we got to reinforce our defensies bronzers


----------



## Jem

shady said:


> oi! get off our thread!!!
> 
> I come on here....right.... for a chat.....right..... with fellow bronzers an all I see is blody silvers takin over well I for one am not havin it
> 
> we got to reinforce our defensies bronzers


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## robisco11

shady said:


> oi! get off our thread!!!
> 
> I come on here....right.... for a chat.....right..... with fellow bronzers an all I see is blody silvers takin over well I for one am not havin it
> 
> we got to reinforce our defensies bronzers


a member for over 5 years and sixty odd posts?

slow down speeeeeeeedy :thumb:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> a member for over 5 years and sixty odd posts?
> 
> slow down speeeeeeeedy :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

are you impressed with my lack of words ...

hi bobby blue :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> a member for over 5 years and sixty odd posts?
> 
> slow down speeeeeeeedy :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

where have you been my one and only cvntface? :wub:


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> where have you been my one and only cvntface? :wub:


Haha TW*T 

Not been posting much on bronze these days, id rather have arguments on controversial threads 

you've not been on my journal for ages, get a life, get there!


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> Haha TW*T
> 
> Not been posting much on bronze these days, id rather have arguments on controversial threads
> 
> you've not been on my journal for ages, get a life, get there!


You could argue all day with me on here if you wanted to :lol:

I know, don't feel like you're being ignored or anything, I do it to everyone :thumb: :tongue:

(post a link and I will)


----------



## robisco11

LAZY CNUT!


----------



## SALKev

you better know it :laugh:

what's this EFBB?

edit - sent you a friend request so i dont forget you - enjoy it


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> you better know it :laugh:
> 
> what's this EFBB?


EFBB....i have no idea, it just appeared outa nowhere lol


----------



## SALKev

appeared out of nowhere :confused1:

dont mind fvck me!!


----------



## Spriggen

Out of no where? He's been here all the time :whistling:


----------



## avfc_ant

Gold and Silver taking over the bronzers.

Morning all


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all


----------



## BS1989

Morning all! Legs today.......wish me luck with that! Love it really.


----------



## Cass

Hey everyone


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning all no training for me tonight. Going to see disney on ice


----------



## Replicator

Evening all. :beer:


----------



## avfc_ant

morning bronzers, how we all feeling today?


----------



## DanJ

avfc_ant said:


> morning bronzers, how we all feeling today?


Morning mate. I'm tip-top. You?


----------



## Cass

Morning Ant and Dan,

Hope you're both okay! It's chucking it down here today, I've got cardio later supposed to be power walking up and down the hills, fingers crossed it settles down!


----------



## DanJ

Cass said:


> Morning Ant and Dan,
> 
> Hope you're both okay! It's chucking it down here today, I've got cardio later supposed to be power walking up and down the hills, fingers crossed it settles down!


Morning Cass, it's bright and sunny here (for a change!). Good luck with the hills, i've got shoulders and traps today. Day off too so i'm currently making myself feel good by watching Jeremy Kyle and pre-judging everyone who walks on his stage :lol: :lol:. Sad isn't it? :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Ant - feeling TIRED today! One more day till refuel food diet days YES!! How are you?

Mornign Cass & Dan


----------



## DanJ

CharlieC25 said:


> Morning Ant - feeling TIRED today! One more day till refuel food diet days YES!! How are you?
> 
> Mornign Cass & Dan


Morning Charlie, read through your journal last night. All i can say is wow!! Impressive stuff. Will nip back in there in a bit as i want to post a good luck message :thumb: .


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all - all good ?


----------



## Jem

Thought would pop in and say hello ...how are you all me darlings ?


----------



## avfc_ant

I am great thanks. It's very friendly in here today. Cass good luck with hills in the rain lol. Anyone else training tonight?


----------



## Spriggen

Hey everyone  How's it going?


----------



## D_MMA

avfc_ant said:


> I am great thanks. It's very friendly in here today. Cass good luck with hills in the rain lol. Anyone else training tonight?


Ye dude iv got MMA

Then gym

Due to time and commitments to fightin etc im gunna try a full body workout programe 3 times a week 

see what happens


----------



## SALKev

I love boooooooooooobs


----------



## avfc_ant

S-A-L said:


> I love boooooooooooobs


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Morning bronzers :lol:


----------



## Cass

Morning Ant!

How was the cardio this morning?


----------



## DanJ

Merry Friday people :lol:


----------



## IanStu

there once a thread known as Bronze

that was hot and as cool as the Fonze

but Jem went away for a long holiday

and we all moved to sperm as we're gay


----------



## avfc_ant

Cass said:


> Morning Ant!
> 
> How was the cardio this morning?


Hard, I swear its getting harder everyday lol. I just want to sleep in lol but up and power walking around the streets of Birmingham lol.


----------



## Spriggen

Hey everyone


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello Peoples! Someone cheer me up I am in a right mood!


----------



## BS1989

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello Peoples! Someone cheer me up I am in a right mood!


Its Saturday!!!! Perhaps any cheat meals or weekend activities to be looking forward to?

Not to mention you are writing in the bronze members thread on UKM...practically royalty :whistling:


----------



## DanJ

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello Peoples! Someone cheer me up I am in a right mood!


Hi everyone  .

Whats up Charlie? Gotta keep it together til tomorrow. You can do it :thumb: .


----------



## Wiggy

Howdy everyone!

First post in the bronze members thread!


----------



## SALKev

welcome Wiggy  

how's everyone today?


----------



## Replicator

Saturday night and stuck in the hoose wa wa waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dasheleboopi

just became a bronze member and i dont know how.

but i like it


----------



## IanStu

dasheleboopi said:


> just became a bronze member and i dont know how.
> 
> but i like it


did it hurt?


----------



## Wiggy

S-A-L said:


> welcome Wiggy
> 
> how's everyone today?


Cheers bro, Just waiting for the UFC to start :thumb: :cursing:


----------



## dasheleboopi

IanStu said:


> did it hurt?


slightly but the sense of forbidden pleasure outweighed the pain


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Bronzers


----------



## danC

Morning everyone


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Dan, Training today?


----------



## danC

Yeah chest and tri`s today, yourself ?


----------



## Cass

Morning Ant and Dan,

Does anyone know how Charlie got on yesterday? I should go check her journal !


----------



## danC

Morning cass, havent a clue havent been on in while


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Cass I dont know, she looked in great shape though. Hope she did well. Probably spent all night carb loading lol.

Dan I am training chest and biceps.


----------



## danC

what routine u doing ?

im doing Dumbbell Fly's/ Presses

Push Ups

One Arm Dumbbell Triceps Extensions

Triceps Kickback


----------



## avfc_ant

Chest press (Warm Up)

Incline DB press s/s cable flyes

Decline BB Press

Flat BB Press

DB Hammer Curls

BB Curls

DB Preacher Curls


----------



## DanJ

Morning guys. I'm keen to find out how Charly did too.

Chest and Tri's for me too today. Looking forward to a nice heavy session today. I'm psyched already. :thumb:

*Edit* - oooooooo i have just realised i'm silver now. How did that happen? Does that mean i can't come on and chat to lovely people anymore :-(


----------



## asl

Afternoon all. Bored so thought I'd come and join the party!! How's it going....


----------



## Wiggy

Afternoon all.

Trained Legs & Abs today enjoyed it.. Will post my full training seshion today in new journal if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## D_MMA

agfternoon all

today i start the complete rebuild of davei!!! haha

all goes serious again but this time gunna be bigger, badder, faster and stronger


----------



## D_MMA

Morning........... ?


----------



## Spriggen

Morning  I'm so tired haha.


----------



## Cass

Morning!

How's day 2 of the rebuild going Dave?

Hi Spriggen, early night for you later then?

Cardio for me, this mornings is done just have to tackle the massive hills round my way tonight!


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Dave and Sprig.

Hows the MMA training Dave?

Big session last night Sprig?


----------



## Spriggen

Cass said:


> Hi Spriggen, early night for you later then?
> 
> Cardio for me, this mornings is done just have to tackle the massive hills round my way tonight!


Yes, most likely if i can stay awake till then! Feeling pretty drained. Good luck with the cardio later on!



avfc_ant said:


> Morning Dave and Sprig.
> 
> Hows the MMA training Dave?
> 
> Big session last night Sprig?


Nah just didn't sleep very well at all, not overly sure why either. Bit annoying really as feeling tired and drained is a horrible feeling.


----------



## Wiggy

Ey up everyone, Hows it going?

Back & Bi's today for me enjoyed the session today was good.

cba posting the session up, But its in my jounral.


----------



## D_MMA

afternoon all -

quiet today then eh

iv got a meeting for 3 hours now so gunan take my shake in with me and have a protein bar now.

new course starts monday with new refined diet too 

bring on the viens! haha


----------



## D_MMA

what the hells happend to this thread!!

im gold now anyway wwwwwwwoooooooooooooop


----------



## Cass

Yep, it's really quiet around here...

Check you out Dave !! Does that mean you wont be gracing us with your presence anymore?


----------



## D_MMA

Na ill still be here. bronze at heart.


----------



## Cass

Ah, good good!


----------



## asl

Morning all. Have just started my first journal. Please have a butchers if you have a spare 5 mins :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

All input greatly welcome

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78642-asl-vs-genetics-who-wins-you-decide.html#post1289543


----------



## D_MMA

morning all

rough today hada hevay session on saturday but havent drunk for ages so hit me twice as hard. thats it now till xmas where i might have the odd drink on xmas day

back in serious mode


----------



## asl

Morning all, it's a beautiful day down south! Chest and bis today for me. Hope the hangover is better today dave!!


----------



## D_MMA

its gettin better now iv had my 2nd meal. should be right for gym tonight. shoulders tonight.


----------



## IanStu

hi Dave....I'm the same as you...had a sh!t load to drink Saturday...felt crap yesterday....so gonna try and cut down the drink...I feel realy bloated today...not good at all


----------



## Danjal

It's actually quite a nice day here in London too! About to go for a run, eat, go look around a gym and ponder membership, and then Rugby training later. Back the the routine this week. Oh yeah


----------



## D_MMA

Not seen you about on here for abit ian.

ye im completly cutting it out for a while.

life of a bodybuilder doesnt include alcohol lol


----------



## IanStu

yeah I know....trouble is I love bodybuilding and I love drinking....but I've gotta cut down its getting stupid....and I'm struggling with a bit of fat on my stomach, obvioulsy alcohol is the worst thing for that...why is it always the nice things we have to give up


----------



## D_MMA

after a while off the drink i get used to it and end goin out and not wanting to drink rather than resisting the drink.


----------



## stephy

helloooooooo

i 2 had too much to drink and feel ****e  off it for a while again!


----------



## SALKev

delirious :lol:


----------



## robisco11

hows it going homos~!?


----------



## SALKev

look who it is (cvnt) :thumb: how are you mate?!! nice avi :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

SALKev said:


> look who it is (cvnt) :thumb: how are you mate?!! nice avi :bounce:


haha you clown!!

Im good, how are you mate?


----------



## SALKev

about the same...gaining old strength back slowly but surely...still a looong way off though :sad: but ive gained more size which is a bonus 

what a life


----------



## Danjal

Just had an awesome session at the gym. Got to show up an asshat who was being a douche to everyone the week previously!


----------



## D_MMA

Morning

well after yesterday i kno im back on track. diet was spot on felt strong in the gym again feel like back to wear i was at my peak. time to bring even more


----------



## robisco11

DaveI said:


> Morning
> 
> well after yesterday i kno im back on track. diet was spot on felt strong in the gym again feel like back to wear i was at my peak. time to bring even more


LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

Desperadodan said:


> Just had an awesome session at the gym. Got to show up an asshat who was being a douche to everyone the week previously!


great feeling huh :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

robisco11 said:


> LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!!


Yeaaaaaaaa buddy


----------



## SALKev

I could use some help here people... 

I'm writing my personal statement for uni....what I'm wondering is do I need to write a section on why I want to go to that uni/do that course for each course/uni I've chosen?


----------



## D_MMA

Sorry SALKev. not a uni boy so cant help you ther.


----------



## SALKev

ok mate, no worries


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> I could use some help here people...
> 
> I'm writing my personal statement for uni....what I'm wondering is do I need to write a section on why I want to go to that uni/do that course for each course/uni I've chosen?


sorry mate I cant help you either.....Universities werent invented when I was a lad......what are you gonna study...something to do with sheep?


----------



## robisco11

SALKev said:


> I could use some help here people...
> 
> I'm writing my personal statement for uni....what I'm wondering is do I need to write a section on why I want to go to that uni/do that course for each course/uni I've chosen?


yeh mate thats exactamundo. Why you want to go to their uni, why you have chosen that course etc etc


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> sorry mate I cant help you either.....Universities werent invented when I was a lad......what are you gonna study...something to do with sheep?


 :lol: I can't believe that made me laugh.....still need to sort my choices out in order of priority but otherwise it would be either HND (because I've messed up these last two years) HR management or HND IT/ICT...if not, then hopefully sports + exercise science :thumb:



robisco11 said:


> yeh mate thats exactamundo. Why you want to go to their uni, why you have chosen that course etc etc


thanks very much mate :beer:

I still can't get my head around why I'd have to explain it for *every* course I want to do...it would sound even more kiss-ass to me :confused1:


----------



## Danjal

SALKev said:


> I could use some help here people...
> 
> I'm writing my personal statement for uni....what I'm wondering is do I need to write a section on why I want to go to that uni/do that course for each course/uni I've chosen?


What course are you looking at doing?

Does your chosen Uni have a good reputation when it comes to that subject? How are the facilities? Where does the Uni rank in the tables? Are there any well renowned lecturers in your chosen subject that teach at the university? What is the rate of employment after graduation at your university?

Why are you interested in the subject? What do you hope to gain from going to your chosen university? What do you hope to do after university, what field do you want to enter into?

Just starting points to talk about. Obviously they're not in order but work to make it flow, talk about your interests personally and your interests in the uni and it's good reputation, if it has one. If you need any more help just send me a message. :rockon:


----------



## SALKev

Desperadodan said:


> What course are you looking at doing?
> 
> Does your chosen Uni have a good reputation when it comes to that subject? How are the facilities? Where does the Uni rank in the tables? Are there any well renowned lecturers in your chosen subject that teach at the university? What is the rate of employment after graduation at your university?
> 
> Why are you interested in the subject? What do you hope to gain from going to your chosen university? What do you hope to do after university, what field do you want to enter into?
> 
> Just starting points to talk about. Obviously they're not in order but work to make it flow, talk about your interests personally and your interests in the uni and it's good reputation, if it has one. If you need any more help just send me a message. :rockon:


Extremely helpful mate, thanks for taking the time to post - really appreciated! 

I didn't know that I could add their reputation in when discussing why I want go - though in hindsight, that was fairly stupid of me. :laugh:

I think that will have just about finished my statement after I've gone over the points that you've mentioned - I will PM you if I need any help after that, cheers for the offer! :thumb:


----------



## Danjal

No worries mate, any time.


----------



## D_MMA

happy wednesday all

chest for me tonight


----------



## SALKev

Have a good un :beer:


----------



## D_MMA

this threads pretty much died off aint it.. used be hectic every day!


----------



## avfc_ant

Yeah it pretty much has Dave. You training today? You had any fights recently?


----------



## Cass

Hey Dave and Ant,

How goes it? you still doing your fasted cardio Ant? hope so


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah I have been lol. off to the gym in a bit to probably train chest and bi's


----------



## D_MMA

no not fighting ant, to be honest, i cant fight AND bodybuild. and i love one far more than the other  so sticking with just one.

All good Cass, yourself?


----------



## danC

Morning all 

1 quick question how bad is HIIT on gains ?


----------



## D_MMA

what do you mean dan ? you askin if it diminishes your gains?

that depends on your diet pal


----------



## danC

ive sorted out the diet with the help of people on here its more than enough, but will it completely stop gains ?


----------



## D_MMA

simple answer - no it wont pal


----------



## Cass

All good Cass, yourself?


----------



## D_MMA

Good Good.

Cant wait to finish work and get in the gym tonight... 

For strange reason gym was too busy yesterday so didnt get proper chest workout in so gunna kill it tonight with Tri's thrown in for good measure.


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> this threads pretty much died off aint it.. used be hectic every day!


Those were the days....


----------



## danC

Good morning people


----------



## D_MMA

mornign all

not happy! back went on friday night. so much pain today... gunna take few days off after today. need to get back in gym asap!


----------



## Phez

WOOP WOOP Finally a bronze member 

So how is every one this evening?


----------



## SALKev

Unlucky Dave mate, hope you're better pronto 

Congrats Phez......a little late for the banter round here though - it's died off mostly :sad:


----------



## Graham Mc

Yet another to add to the bronze ;0


----------



## D_MMA

Im back people... been a long week away from work / pc / uk-m.

rapid weight loss plan - get a horrible dose of the FLU...MAN FLU!

I Nearly died last week but by miracle pulled through!


----------



## Gazbeast

How do I become a bronze member dudes? I have visitor messages I want to reply to but I'm guessing I can't until I am at least a bronzbeast? Please heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllp.

Gaz


----------



## SALKev

Damn, Dave....glad you're better now! :wub:

Gaz, post some more - just not bollocks like I do.


----------



## Gazbeast

SALKev said:


> Damn, Dave....glad you're better now! :wub:
> 
> Gaz, post some more - just not bollocks like I do.


Wot like this!

Ta dude


----------



## Jem

:whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> :whistling:


this threads still going ffs, right thats it time for the smut who wants a bum:rockon:


----------



## Jem

Not me, I have enough of my own tar muchly pony boy :


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Not me, I have enough of my own tar muchly pony boy :


suit yourself then -- i forgot your married now so looks like i should move on :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl yeah he's on his way with the big drill


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl yeah he's on his way with the big drill


Jem that is just wrong, i have called my member many things from peewee,small fella, left hand curver etc etc but the *BIG DRILL * makes me shiver just thinking about it:tongue:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> Jem that is just wrong, i have called my member many things from peewee,small fella, left hand curver etc etc but the *BIG DRILL * makes me shiver just thinking about it:tongue:


----------



## johnlondon

im here to take over lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Thought I would pop by and say hello, sat at home bored ****less as usual on a Saturday night.... Hi Jem how's life treating you , hope you are well.x


----------



## Replicator

Evening


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning All!


----------



## IanStu

johnlondon said:


> im here to take over lol


It's all yours


----------



## Gazbeast

Whoooo hooooooo, I'm a bronzeeeeeeee. I'm in!

Going training now, Tits n Tri's.

Later dudes


----------



## SALKev

Have a good one 

I was meant to have that same session today...unexpected circumstances delayed it until tommorow :sad:

I was gutted when I found out!!


----------



## Replicator

Evening ..................is the F***in rain ever gonna stop ??

REP


----------



## Gazbeast

I did have a good one, we got the peck deck up and running today so that burned a bit lol. It was 1 degree C in the Barn/Gym tonight :blink: my bottle of water actually got colder than it was when it left the fridge:w00t:


----------



## Gazbeast

Morning all and Happy December to you all! :cool2:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone  Thanks Gazbeast, happy december to you too!

Absolutely freezing outside today! Went out for a quick 10 minute run and the cold air really took it out of me.


----------



## 0161

yeah it's freezing this morning, at least it's not raining though.


----------



## Spriggen

That's true, i'd rather it was frosty and cold than raining :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Gazbeast said:


> I did have a good one, we got the peck deck up and running today so that burned a bit lol. It was 1 degree C in the Barn/Gym tonight :blink: my bottle of water actually got colder than it was when it left the fridge:w00t:


Good news about the Pec Deck :thumb: How you train at that temperature I'll never know...you have my respect though for doing so though! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gazbeast

Lots of warm ups Sal lol. I'm only just starting out at this so I'm only lifting light weights compared to you boys so the cold is not a problem at the moment. Does this affect you big lifters at all?


----------



## WRT

Spriggen you look like one of my mates, I've just realised lol.


----------



## SALKev

Gazbeast said:


> Lots of warm ups Sal lol. I'm only just starting out at this so I'm only lifting light weights compared to you boys so the cold is not a problem at the moment. Does this affect you big lifters at all?


I bet! Either way, training at freezing temperature is pretty hardcore :thumb:

I'm not a big lifter so I wouldn't know :tongue:


----------



## Ironclad

Wot up peeps!

I've been out for weeks now, big move etc. Talktalk was taken 3 weeks to reconnect me, which is why I was awol.

Wadd-eye miss?

Good to be back :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

Morning all (although this thread is pretty much dead now.

Hope all is good,

Im on 16 week mass building now. get ready for next year


----------



## Spriggen

WRT said:


> Spriggen you look like one of my mates, I've just realised lol.


Hmm, is that a good thing? haha


----------



## Spriggen

Witch-King said:


> Wot up peeps!
> 
> I've been out for weeks now, big move etc. Talktalk was taken 3 weeks to reconnect me, which is why I was awol.
> 
> Wadd-eye miss?
> 
> Good to be back :thumb:


Welcome back! :thumb: Can't say you've missed much, especially not from this thread.


----------



## Gazbeast

Did my back n Bi's today dudes, just yomped my last shake of the day, nearly night night time. Later dudes:rockon:


----------



## Replicator

gonna go eat chicken:thumb:


----------



## MillionG

Newly bronze...

Woop!


----------



## Replicator

MillionG said:


> Newly bronze...
> 
> Woop!


welcome !!! :beer:


----------



## robisco11

bloody hell.....this threads still going!?!?!?


----------



## Markc

KJW said:


> Welcome indeed.
> 
> Where have all the Silvers gone then?


Maybe the silver members thread mate


----------



## robisco11

some of us are gold


----------



## Ineisa

Yoohoooooo, I am a bronzy now as well!!! I wish my body had upgraded as well, but with xtmas and stuff... :bounce:


----------



## Gazbeast

Welcome to all the new bronzes :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Replicator

Oh well .back to work the morra fur 3 days, :sad:


----------



## noid

I'm a bronze now too. 

My god, this is a monster thread.


----------



## SALKev

By the time you read through it there might even be some new posts


----------



## noid

SALKev said:


> By the time you read through it there might even be some new posts


By the time you read through it the people who were bronze are now silver and gold! Not many bronze members left in here now!


----------



## SALKev

To be honest, I only started posting in here when I was silver as this was, obviously, the more active thread...ahh those were the days :tongue:


----------



## D_MMA

first day back at work..killer


----------



## SALKev

Good to see you online mate :beer:

First day back at anything is usually a killer. You're probably 2/3 times stronger than most people so you'll mke it no problem


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Good to see you online mate :beer:
> 
> First day back at anything is usually a killer. You're probably 2/3 times stronger than most people so you'll mke it no problem


Hey Dave I wouldnt stand for that...he thinks you're two thirds as strong as most people....cheeky git :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

:lol: tw*t....and where have you been?


----------



## D_MMA

Hahaha Im stronger than iv ever been pyshically at the minute, hopefully start getting to 18stone onwards soon lol


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> :lol: tw*t....and where have you been?


I was kidnapped by aliens and used for their sex experiments....why me :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

DaveI said:


> Hahaha Im stronger than iv ever been pyshically at the minute, hopefully start getting to 18stone onwards soon lol


18 stone...fvck....I'll never get to that....you must be one strong bastard


----------



## SALKev

DaveI said:


> Hahaha Im stronger than iv ever been pyshically at the minute, hopefully start getting to 18stone onwards soon lol


Fvck, you're huge:thumb:



IanStu said:


> I was kidnapped by aliens and used for their sex experiments....why me :confused1:


Yeah...why not me :confused1:



IanStu said:


> 18 stone...fvck....I'll never get to that....you must be one strong bastard


I'll make that 4 *OR* 5 times stronger than average then :tongue:


----------



## D_MMA

well im just above 17stone now, and iv just started a bulk... lol see where it takes me eh


----------



## Tombo

Gazbeast said:


> Welcome to all the new bronzes :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :rockon:


Cheers :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Replicator

Fvckin snaw ...I am sick to the back teeth o it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


----------



## SALKev

Yes, I am too... :cursing:


----------



## johnlondon

let me in


----------



## Replicator

Only if your feet is not covered in snaw :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

Yes, generally the old miserable people tend to have the long drawn out lives...did I say people? sorry, I meant threads :laugh:


----------



## Gazbeast

Apparently the snaw is going to be gone by Friday and tropical 6 or 7 degrees C temperatures are on the way! I need the motivation to get back to the gym cos I still can't drive my car out of my street:cursing:.


----------



## andreww60

rs007 said:


> Alright bronzers?
> 
> Just want to extend the hand of friendship from the silver group - you wont get that from the pee coloured golden boys/girls - we can be friends, after all the enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that crap...
> 
> Would just like to offer this nugget of friendship - bronze is the only metal out of the 3 on here to get a whole "age" named after it, so yous must be doing right!!!
> 
> So do we have a bronze-silver coalittion, my unfortunate jobby coloured friends?


----------



## andreww60

gone up in the world then...


----------



## rodrigo

wish she would adopt me the MILF she is one hot momma


----------



## SALKev

x3 nice first post :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

As for the second bit....the two that didn't get cash will be rolling in it by that time anyway!


----------



## viking777uk

higgz123 said:


> seeing as there is a silver and gold, lets not be left out just cos we r bronze!
> 
> All bronze lifters get in here! :beer:


Who gives a fly about bronze or silver? I joined this board in 2005 :beer:


----------



## viking777uk

Experience mate experience or Старый конь борозды не портит


----------



## Replicator

awright .........


----------



## Popalina

how does the system work from bronze silver gold??


----------



## Replicator

KJW said:


> Gold you have to be here a year with a 1,000 posts, silver after 3 months I think.


NOPE ! I been here 9 months ................still Bronze !! :mellow:


----------



## SALKev

You need 250 posts


----------



## Wiggy

HeyHeyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## SALKev

Well 250 posts is definitely a requirement, time is also a factor, so you wern't entirely wrong. :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Hasn't been any regulars in here for a long time :laugh: change happens!


----------



## Tombo

Yeah, there has been less people about lately.


----------



## Replicator

Evening :beer:


----------



## Phez

Good evening to you sir


----------



## SALKev

Good weekend guys?


----------



## Phez

Top notch, been enjoying the footy a treat


----------



## Bettyboo

ello n grr


----------



## SALKev

Phez said:


> Top notch, been enjoying the footy a treat


I've heard about it but don't really watch football so can't comment :laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> ello n grr


What's up?


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> I've heard about it but don't really watch football so can't comment :laugh:
> 
> What's up?


Cut my finger open and i keep knocking it and its opening, :cursing: friggin blood!


----------



## Phez

Bettyboo said:


> Cut my finger open and i keep knocking it and its opening, :cursing: friggin blood!


OUCH! How'd you cut it? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Phez said:


> OUCH! How'd you cut it? :confused1:


Trying to chop up an onion for my omlette pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Phez

Bettyboo said:


> Trying to chop up an onion for my omlette pmsl :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Though I can't really talk, I managed to break my wrist once via cardboard box down flight of stairs :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Cut my finger open and i keep knocking it and its opening, :cursing: friggin blood!


Damn...put a plaster on or something


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah i have it keep seeping through... have tried putting steri strips on it to, its ok if i dont d owt and hold it in the air its ok


----------



## SALKev

Hope it heals up soon


----------



## Bettyboo

fank u lol


----------



## Replicator

just popped in to say Hello and wazz apppppppppp


----------



## Bettyboo

hahah i just poppedin tooo wussup lol :-0


----------



## Replicator

Well hello BB hows you today .....no sore head I hope ......


----------



## Phez

Evening all, how are we?


----------



## SALKev

On my way to screwing up an A-level.


----------



## Phez

SALKev said:


> On my way to screwing up an A-level.


That sounds awfullay familiar :whistling:

What A-levels you doing?


----------



## SALKev

Phez said:


> That sounds awfullay familiar :whistling:
> 
> What A-levels you doing?


Electronics and Applied Business - business is p1ss easy, electronics I know fvck all because the teacher can't control the class...he basically teaches himself :cursing: :ban:

but he's damn awesome fair play to him, some great stories have come our way thanks to him :thumb:

I screwed up with my choices as well, in the first year I had physics which took too much work. I work at my own pace, when will people learn? :lol:


----------



## Phez

SALKev said:


> Electronics and Applied Business - business is p1ss easy, electronics I know fvck all because the teacher can't control the class...he basically teaches himself :cursing: :ban:
> 
> but he's damn awesome fair play to him, some great stories have come our way thanks to him :thumb:
> 
> I screwed up with my choices as well, in the first year I had physics which took too much work. I work at my own pace, when will people learn? :lol:


 :lol:

Got a Business Studies teacher like that, spends 90% of our lessons teaching us graphs and the like, come to the exam and OH what do you know, no fecking graphs :cursing:

:gun_bandana: GLENYS!


----------



## SALKev

Phez said:


> :lol:
> 
> Got a Business Studies teacher like that, spends 90% of our lessons teaching us graphs and the like, come to the exam and OH what do you know, no fecking graphs :cursing:
> 
> :gun_bandana: GLENYS!


Similar thing happened to me in last weeks exam. Spent half a damn year going through equations, get to the exam - oh looky here - no bloody equations!! :cursing:

I don't see how they make that mistake TBH!


----------



## Phez

SALKev said:


> Similar thing happened to me in last weeks exam. Spent half a damn year going through equations, get to the exam - oh looky here - no bloody equations!! :cursing:
> 
> I don't see how they make that mistake TBH!


It's a conspiracy I tells yer :lol:

Too many student loans and the like so they're trying to weed us out :ban:


----------



## SALKev

I'd prefer the firing squad in all honesty :lol:


----------



## Phez

SALKev said:


> I'd prefer the firing squad in all honesty :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I am in sympathy with you guys i had exam to day and my brain was fried, but i passed and the other one i sat the other week


----------



## Phez

Bettyboo said:


> I am in sympathy with you guys i had exam to day and my brain was fried, but i passed and the other one i sat the other week


Well done, hope you did OK in todays :thumb:

What exams were they?


----------



## Bettyboo

I had Exercise physiology (written) the other week, and today I had err Sports Concepts practical and the written exam is on Thursday


----------



## SALKev

Good news on your passing, you should do well in todays :beer:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> I had Exercise physiology (written) the other week, and today I had err Sports Concepts practical and the written exam is on Thursday


See, if I was doing subjects like that I'd whizz through it all but no, I'm stuck with these sh1t subjects I'm trying to fake an interest in! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Do well at those an then do a degree like moi! ;-)


----------



## Phez

SALKev said:


> See, if I was doing subjects like that I'd whizz through it all but no, I'm stuck with these sh1t subjects I'm trying to fake an interest in! :cursing: :laugh:


I'm told that's life...but I think they're lying to me


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> I am in sympathy with you guys i had exam to day and my brain was fried, but i passed and the other one i sat the other week


Well done BB... you are a Lady of whom I am proud :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe thanks Replicator, its blady hard work for me, as the others already on my course have btecs in sport, where as i didnt have any sports quals, apart from gcse which I flunked alot of years ago lol :-S

Got in on other qualifications but not sports related at all. So I am playing catch up on most of it.


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe thanks Replicator, its blady hard work for me, as the others already on my course have btecs in sport, where as i didnt have any sports quals, apart from gcse which I flunked alot of years ago lol :-S
> 
> Got in on other qualifications but not sports related at all. So I am playing catch up on most of it.


Thats as mabye ....but catching up you are :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol dunno about that tbh...some of it goes right over my head and I have to read up on basic stuff to understand what an earth they are going on about.


----------



## SALKev

What are the modules covered in exercise physiology?


----------



## Bettyboo

ill go and have a nose for you gimme two ticks


----------



## SALKev

Thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

I have to say I didnt have much problem with this module, there is more but i cant find where it is on the course thingymajig  :lol:

I have to say it is in great details and a lot to take in...

This module examines the physiological actions and reactions to various forms of exercise. The content of this module underpins all other exercise/training based modules. Lectures such as energy systems, muscle structure and function, cardio-respiratory system, adaptations to exercise, exercise in extreme environments will all give the learner a greater understanding of how the athletes body works.

muscles

Muscle Structure

Muscle Fibres

Lactic Acid System

Aerobic System

CV & Respiratory Systems

Pulmonary Function & Partial Pressure


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> I have to say I didnt have much problem with this module, there is more but i cant find where it is on the course thingymajig  :lol:
> 
> I have to say it is in great details and a lot to take in...
> 
> This module examines the physiological actions and reactions to various forms of exercise. The content of this module underpins all other exercise/training based modules. Lectures such as energy systems, muscle structure and function, cardio-respiratory system, adaptations to exercise, exercise in extreme environments will all give the learner a greater understanding of how the athletes body works.
> 
> muscles
> 
> Muscle Structure
> 
> Muscle Fibres
> 
> Lactic Acid System
> 
> Aerobic System
> 
> CV & Respiratory Systems
> 
> Pulmonary Function & Partial Pressure


Sounds great, I'd love to do something like that. It's similar to what I did in GCSE P.E. though I bet it's covered with more depth! Talking of GCSE P.E. I still have the textbooks I should have given back 2 years ago.


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha i did GCSE PE err 17 years ago lol OMG makes me sound old lol


----------



## SALKev

Yeah, considering your out of school life is my age :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> Yeah, considering your out of school life is my age :tongue:


Thanks that's cheered me up no end :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

They tell me I know how to press the right buttons.. :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> They tell me I know how to press the right buttons.. :innocent:


bless ya :lol:


----------



## chris4aka

Bronze is the gents club! for distinguised chaps ha ha


----------



## Bettyboo

chris4aka said:


> Bronze is the gents club! for distinguised chaps ha ha


Hahah since when ... :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

chris4aka said:


> Bronze is the gents club! for distinguised chaps ha ha


Indeed it is 

Welcome, if I havn't welcomed you before...hard to keep track and all that!


----------



## chris4aka

Cheers, didnt you know we are all upper class weight lifting gents on here the higher class of fitness fanatics ha ha

hmm wheres my monacle?


----------



## Bettyboo

chris4aka said:


> Cheers, didnt you know we are all upper class weight lifting gents on here the higher class of fitness fanatics ha ha
> 
> hmm wheres my monacle?


Ahem excusey me i think you had better put specs on we are not all men :ban:


----------



## SALKev

how we roll blud init

Is that better? :lol:


----------



## chris4aka

oopz, apologies upper class ladies and gents! pass the protein jeeves


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm a slappin is needed me thinks :lol:


----------



## WRT

I have a big penis.


----------



## SALKev

If only there were tags at the bottom of the page... :whistling:


----------



## D_MMA

My penis is 2mm bigger than WRTs...weve compared.


----------



## SALKev

That's good to know mate...I think :confused1: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

haha

anyway, surprised to see post in this thread, seems to have died a death past few months

Chest Tris and calves tonight for me i think


----------



## SALKev

Yes...maybe it's the threads come back time! These last few days have had a fair amount of posts which is good to know 

Enjoy your workout mate! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA

so much for the comeback haha


----------



## SALKev

Indeed...I must have jinxed it. 

Looking great in your avi mate, do you have a journal??


----------



## D_MMA

no dude i started a journal lasted about 2 days... dont have much time to go online during day and no chance at night with training.

All im doing now - dieting - writing down everything i eat in protein & carbs etc and doing it that way.

cheers by the way


----------



## SALKev

Fair enough :beer:

What show are you entering?


----------



## IanStu

Quick weather report.....cloudy with sunny spells but chance of snow on high ground...hope that helps you to plan your day.


----------



## SALKev

Definitely cloudy here!


----------



## Bettyboo

Booo!


----------



## SALKev

Strange type of weather


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe im on a Happy Cloud hehe Listening to opera, its beautiful, sad, happy exciting all rolled into one


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe im on a Happy Cloud hehe Listening to opera, its beautiful, sad, happy exciting all rolled into one


Sorry BB ...........cant go the Opera at all.

Thats our evening in listening to music cancelled :lol:


----------



## SALKev

What were you listening to? Think I'll give it a try...


----------



## IanStu

Quick gardening report: my lawn is a disgrace, the borders are all overgrown and the pond is a swamp. If we get decent weather i plan to blitz it this weekend, my plans involve alot of manure...so think on


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Quick gardening report: my lawn is a disgrace, the borders are all overgrown and the pond is a swamp. If we get decent weather i plan to blitz it this weekend, my plans involve alot of manure...so think on


Not this weekend then the forecast is SH!TE !


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Quick gardening report: my lawn is a disgrace, the borders are all overgrown and the pond is a swamp. If we get *decent weather *i plan to blitz it this weekend, my plans involve alot of manure...so think on


What's this you speak of?


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> Not this weekend then the forecast is SH!TE !





SALKev said:


> What's this you speak of?


yep you'r right weather is crap its p!ssing it down here so all gardening adventures have been put on hold....think i'll light the fire and watch all the films i've got backed up on the sky box...obvioulsy I'd rather be spreading manure but fate is a cruel mistress


----------



## Spriggen

Argh! Getting bits of snow again here, mainly rain though, how annoying -_-


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> yep you'r right weather is crap its p!ssing it down here so all gardening adventures have been put on hold....think i'll light the fire and watch all the films i've got backed up on the sky box...obvioulsy I'd rather be spreading manure but fate is a cruel mistress


Sounds like a right b1tch, slap her up abit!


----------



## IanStu

Dont panic...here is is the gardening update report you've all been waiting for:

I spread several bags of manure over the borders at the weekend...it stank like sh!t, I dont know why.

Thats all....hope that will keep you going till next report


----------



## solidcecil

i ent been in here for ages! i feel scared


----------



## Jem

me too .......ah the old crew

How we have grown eh ? LMAO

cecil is a daddy almost ....


----------



## ryoken

:bounce: :bounce: i love ponies and manure:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> :bounce: :bounce: i love ponies and manure:whistling:


LMAO loook - it's pony boy  :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> LMAO loook - it's pony boy  :thumb:


do you know i havent fed my pony for fvcking months now, seems to have lost all its appatite, so if this keeps up im going to have to find another pony to feed or a big fat shire horse to see me through, not that i would ever cheat on my pony by feeding another but this has to get sorted:lol: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> do you know i havent fed my pony for fvcking months now, seems to have lost all its appatite, so if this keeps up im going to have to find another pony to feed or a big fat shire horse to see me through, not that i would ever cheat on my pony by feeding another but this has to get sorted:lol: :cursing:


You missed your vocation ricky :lol: 007's got nowt on you ...cryptic man  

Sorry to hear about that though ...shire horses are demanding creatures though mate - have you seen how much they eat ? and they are hairy as well ... maybe your pony is sick of the same old thing ? try some new things? maybe pony is being fed elsewhere :lol: :lol: :lol: I know my cat does that


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Dont panic...here is is the gardening update report you've all been waiting for:
> 
> I spread several bags of manure over the borders at the weekend...it stank like sh!t, I dont know why.
> 
> Thats all....hope that will keep you going till next report


Thanks Ian, now for the weather.

West Wales is in for abit of rain...

I've just realised.

Why do they include Wales in the weather report?

We know we're getting rain so why fvcking rub it in our faces?! :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ahhh thats nice...everyones back....i'm getting a warm moist feeling in my joints...that good be a good thing or it could be reumatism....only time will tell


----------



## SALKev

Just noticed Ian, your bicep looks very ROUND.


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Just noticed Ian, your bicep looks very ROUND.


yes and I wanted pyramid shaped ones....life is so cruel

Anyway...here it is for you to lick..late at night:whistling:


----------



## SALKev

That is HOT 

Maybe winger could 'shop you some 'pyramid' biceps..


----------



## Spriggen

Despite this thread being very unpopular these days, felt the need to put somewhere that I forgot to bring my shake to work! Devastated


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Despite this thread being very unpopular these days, felt the need to put somewhere that I forgot to bring my shake to work! Devastated


I feel your pain


----------



## T.F.

Ouch! Poor guy, have some reps to cheer you up


----------



## IanStu

T.F. said:


> Ouch! Poor guy, have some reps to cheer you up


Where you been.....havent seen you for ages...or is it just me not being very attentive


----------



## Spriggen

Thanks for the reps T.F  And thanks Stu for those rather good-looking bi's you've got there. Nice work.


----------



## SALKev

Yes...where have you been Tim?


----------



## T.F.

I've been hiding out lads, along with ceiling cat!

Nah, bought a house with the Mrs, had no broadband so couldn't get online anywhere near as much as i used to. And it's not the best forum to go on during work hours due to the semi naked guys and girls that are kicking about :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Good to see you back, hope the house is nice :beer:

How do you rate my masturbation?


----------



## T.F.

Your technique is pretty poor tbh, but you're young still. When you get to my age you'll be well practiced and considerably improved. One thing i would implore you to do, though, is take your time. Why do you always make it end within the first minute? Don't you enjoy it?


----------



## WRT

Nice gun Ian:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

I reckon I must be the best masturbator in the known universe...you need to be after 20 years of marriage....believe me


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Nice gun Ian:thumbup1:


thanks mate....I have another one quite similar


----------



## SALKev

T.F. said:


> Your technique is pretty poor tbh, but you're young still. When you get to my age you'll be well practiced and considerably improved. One thing i would implore you to do, though, is take your time. Why do you always make it end within the first minute? Don't you enjoy it?


I don't put effort into anything, yes, I mean anything!! :lol:



KJW said:


> The curse of the round bicep. I know what you mean, but round can be OK too.


Looks better than mine, so it's not a curse.


----------



## Spriggen

Not sure what's with the weather just now. It's snowing again here :confused1:

Luckily I did not forget my shake today, this makes me happy. Also being on this thread let's me see Stu's arm.. :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Not sure what's with the weather just now. It's snowing again here :confused1:
> 
> Luckily I did not forget my shake today, this makes me happy. Also being on this thread let's me see Stu's arm.. :laugh:


weather is sh!t here to....but at least you have your shake so thats brightened my day


----------



## Spriggen

I'm glad that my happiness makes you happy. Knowing this has brightened my day further!


----------



## T.F.

Aren't we all a happy bunch in here today then! :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Yesterday was my 29th wedding anniversary :surrender:


----------



## Spriggen

Congrats mate, makes me feel very young! My 19th birthday today haha.


----------



## gingerunit

did u find out about ur napasims cos theres only one type that r real the rest r fake


----------



## IanStu

gingerunit said:


> did u find out about ur napasims cos theres only one type that r real the rest r fake


Random


----------



## solidcecil

hey everyone!


----------



## IanStu

solidcecil said:


> hey everyone!


hey yourself....I see you have a gold member...must come in handy


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> hey yourself....I see you have a gold member...must come in handy


gold member= golden child


----------



## Replicator

Evening all


----------



## Replicator

HAPPY EASTER MONDAY ALL   :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

xueyuan1 said:


> Order a cheap NFL jerseyscheap nfl jerseys from china.These jerseys are made of 100% 100% polyester,all name and number are stithced on.they are same as the authentic
> 
> nfl jerseys.but just cheaper.also they are not a cheaper process.However you can pay up to $300 in some offline stores,but it is cost of buying an authentic NFL jersey if you don't have an enough money.there are ways to get cheap NFL jerseys in great quality if you are going to get a cheap nfl jerseys.


Sign me up for this! :thumbup1:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

whats an nfl jersey? and how can a jumper cost $300..is it made of gold thread or something?


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> whats an nfl jersey? and how can a jumper cost $300..is it made of gold thread or something?


NFL stands for NO FVCKIN LABELS and yes made with gold thread :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> NFL stands for NO FVCKIN LABELS and yes made with gold thread :laugh:


cool...put me down for one :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> cool...put me down for one :thumbup1:


Nice, now there are two of us. The possibility of a team is looking promising! :rockon:


----------



## asl

Great, thanks. I'll send him an email when I've finished slamming my cock in the door :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

whats new - been a while


----------



## Spriggen

Hey hows it going?

It's always good when someone gives the bronze thread a wee bump :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifting49

Spriggen said:


> Hey hows it going?
> 
> It's always good when someone gives the bronze thread a wee bump :thumbup1:


Hey, mate - to celebrate my newly acquired bronze status - have given you some good reps


----------



## IanStu

I gotta come clean I cant bear the guilt.....I shot a robin with an air rifle when I was 13....I'm ready for my punishment


----------



## Dsahna

Done the exact same with a black widow,shot from the hip spaghetti western style


----------



## IanStu

LOL...maybe we should surrender our firearms to the authorities, we're clearly a menace to society


----------



## Dsahna

Im a menace without a firearm bigman! :devil2:


----------



## SALKev

Blah, unless you have your arms chopped off you'll always have guns :beer:


----------



## Ash1981

Im getting up the ranks slowly but surely


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> Blah, unless you have your arms chopped off you'll always have guns :beer:


Gat gun:eek:


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> Blah, unless you have your arms chopped off you'll always have guns :beer:





Got form said:


> Im getting up the ranks slowly but surely


What ranks bud?


----------



## Ash1981

Dsahna said:


> What ranks bud?


well bronze to silver....

thats all i meant dude


----------



## Dsahna

Got form said:


> well bronze to silver....
> 
> thats all i meant dude


:lol:ha ha thats what i thought mate


----------



## SALKev

Right..a little insight to my life.

Gym yesterday (surprise, surprise) and was hanging off chin bar for grip strength and a great forearm workout and this oldish woman comes up to me starts talking to me while I'm hanging there. I ignore her at first and she walks away but she comes back and starts talking again :cursing: so I tell her in my angry trying to be nice voice 'give me a sec' so she leaves me alone. When I'm done it appears all she wanted to tell me was to get my water bottle off the stereo cabinet "because there's a sign - you've been warned" :cursing: . Kept it on there while she was there (she left before me) but may consider putting it elsewhere so long as I never see her again :lol:

Aaaaand, I got some pretty nice comments off this girl I used to 'like' and her friend...something like 'your arms look big...can't believe I didn't notice that before ( :cursing:  )' and from her friend 'yeah, your shoulders are really big too'....

...I wasn't going to tell them I was pumped from the gym :lol: :lol:


----------



## antere07

Finally a bronze member  although most of you are gold and silver haha never mind ay?

Hello and how do?

how do i get a sig?


----------



## SALKev

Sigs are gold only...

God, I love saying that


----------



## Spriggen

haha nice one Kev, compliments are always good 

Update on my life: Sh1te workout lol. Think lack of sleep really fvcked me up today so left the gym feeling disappointed, the lows always feel so much worse than the highs feel good eh? XD


----------



## SALKev

Probably to keep ourselves from getting too cocky with the world.

Get to sleep then! 

Right guys/girls, I think some people may be getting confused about my name here as your post brought to light in addition to a few others.

Dan only calls me Kev because he thinks I look like fvckin Kev Webster from corrie (tw4t - I don't really) :lol:

My name's Sol for future reference


----------



## antere07

I migured it would be gold members only =[


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Right..a little insight to my life.
> 
> Gym yesterday (surprise, surprise) and was hanging off chin bar for grip strength and a great forearm workout and this oldish woman comes up to me starts talking to me while I'm hanging there. I ignore her at first and she walks away but she comes back and starts talking again :cursing: so I tell her in my angry trying to be nice voice 'give me a sec' so she leaves me alone. When I'm done it appears all she wanted to tell me was to get my water bottle off the stereo cabinet "because there's a sign - you've been warned" :cursing: . Kept it on there while she was there (she left before me) but may consider putting it elsewhere so long as I never see her again :lol:
> 
> Aaaaand, I got some pretty nice comments off this girl I used to 'like' and her friend...something like 'your arms look big...can't believe I didn't notice that before ( :cursing:  )' and from her friend 'yeah, your shoulders are really big too'....
> 
> ...I wasn't going to tell them I was pumped from the gym :lol: :lol:


get some fvckin pics up so we can rip you apart and publicaly humiliate you, of course there is a slight chance you may also get a compliment (outside chance)....dont bother with clothes, although you could wear something to cover your embarrassment, something small and woollen will suffice :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

LOL


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> LOL


ffs Dan...you do go on...give it a rest...jeez.. :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> ffs Dan...you do go on...give it a rest...jeez.. :lol:


He is a right menace, that one. I'd be careful


----------



## Dsahna

LOL


----------



## Replicator

This must be the Gold and Silver page LOL :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

I'm safe here typing away actually Ian

These are average people I am talking about...innocent ones too - they can't tell what's fat and what's muscle 

If you want an opportunistic lighting shot check out my profile :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> I'm safe here typing away actually Ian
> 
> These are average people I am talking about...innocent ones too - they can't tell what's fat and what's muscle
> 
> If you want an opportunistic lighting shot check out my profile :thumbup1:


just checked your profile....you appear to be shoving a phone into your backside, personaly I enjoy that sort of thing but it might not be everyones cup of tea


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> just checked your profile....you appear to be shoving a phone into your backside, personaly I enjoy that sort of thing but it might not be everyones cup of tea


Well hey I won't judge! What phone do you use? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Well hey I won't judge! What phone do you use? :lol:












:w00t:


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> :w00t:


 :lol: :lol: I should have known, good choice my friend.

Personally I quite like this badboy


----------



## Dsahna

LOL


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> LOL


Exactly..


----------



## 3ded3d

wow, this thread has a lot of replies!


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG lol i just popped in to see what was going on nothing has changed then lol


----------



## Replicator

Yo

Tara hows you ??


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good thanks. Chillling out today got an exams all week. Then working next week in London and then its the Expo on the 22/23 whoohoo and then I start cutting I cant wait : )


----------



## Spriggen

Hows it going everyone? :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Quite behind on the work but I'll get it in in the next two weeks but other than that, all good. 

How's everything with you? Training good?


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah mate training is going well, gains are coming on nicely!

How about yours?


----------



## SALKev

Update your avi then 

Yes, gains are coming along ok, but they could be better. Plus I'm getting fat, which isn't good because that means the dreaded cardio!


----------



## Spriggen

Oh its the same here mate! Sometimes i look in the mirror and I'm incredibly bloated! Gives me a real shock. I'd like to add in some cardio anyway, for the fitness aspect. But I'm really, really lazy with it and don't often do more than a couple of sessions :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Im good thanks. Chillling out today got an exams all week. Then working next week in London and then its the Expo on the 22/23 whoohoo and then I start cutting I cant wait : )


Hope it all works out for you this time :thumbup1:


----------



## Hench666

Bronze member here, how do i get to become a gold member!


----------



## Replicator

amir khan said:


> Bronze member here, how do i get to become a gold member!


By giving all the members here £20 :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> By giving all the members here £20 :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Hench666

Replicator said:


> By giving all the members here £20 :thumb:


bit of a rip off innit?


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> Oh its the same here mate! Sometimes i look in the mirror and I'm incredibly bloated! Gives me a real shock. I'd like to add in some cardio anyway, *for the fitness aspect*. But I'm really, really lazy with it and don't often do more than a couple of sessions :lol:


Exactly what I've been wanting to do PMSL. I tried running at 10MPH after the first minute my ankles were hurting, my calves burning and at the end of the this minute I was out of breath :blink:



amir khan said:


> bit of a rip off innit?


He only meant all the GOLD members :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Urgent news.....I think my right arm is longer than my left....I was staring at myself in the gym mirrors today and sudenly noticed my hideous deformity...when I looked again it apeared to have gone but I've decided to walk leaning slightly to the left just to even things out....hope this wont stop me having a crack at the olympia title :stuart:


----------



## SALKev

I have a hugely disproportionate shoulder, leaning doesn't work for this unfortunately.


----------



## marsh

i am now a BRONZE member... :beer:


----------



## Replicator

marsh said:


> i am now a BRONZE member... :beer:


well done :lol: :thumb:


----------



## stevens

im getting up to that silver member slowly but surely:thumb:


----------



## kingliam84

keep on posting lol


----------



## Replicator

Just popped in to say hi  :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> Just popped in to say hi  :thumb:


Hi... 

Now for some tragic news...brace yourselves....the geraniums I planted in my garden have withered and died, frankly I'm distraught :crying:

hope this news wasn't to shocking for you :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Hi...
> 
> Now for some tragic news...brace yourselves....the geraniums I planted in my garden have withered and died, frankly I'm distraught :crying:
> 
> hope this news wasn't to shocking for you :confused1:


Oh Dear .................oh deary deary me...

That is just SHOCKING!


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> Hi...
> 
> Now for some tragic news...brace yourselves....the geraniums I planted in my garden have withered and died, frankly I'm distraught :crying:
> 
> hope this news wasn't to shocking for you :confused1:


............... :death:


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon folks


----------



## SALKev

Loving the avi! :lol:


----------



## Cliff

Yay I'm now a bronze member.

How did this happen?? :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

By posting 50..(and a months service?)


----------



## Cliff

A month already?

Thanks dude.

P.S. :lol: at that pic under your name.


----------



## SALKev

It is very popular


----------



## Replicator

evening all


----------



## Danjal

Good evening! Still a bronze member, not really bothered by the Bronze, Silver, Gold system. Where are the others threads?


----------



## Danjal

Oh my! No I'm not, how did I become a Silver member?


----------



## SALKev

250 posts and two months I think 

The other threads have disappeared, they're here somewhere though - do a quick search and you'll find them.

This place used to be great..as did silver - gold's the deadest thread going!


----------



## Replicator

Night all ........wont be this in the mornin


----------



## Spriggen

Morning!


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Morning!


Good Morning.....hey sprigg can you change you avi one day, i've got bored of the wavy mirror....thank you :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Ian has a very valid point, I think you're at a point if you don't tell anyone you're changing it you'll lose your identity :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Weather update: The sky is very boring to look at today...time to get the decorators in :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

Sigh! I guess so.. though I've not trained in a few days. Give me at least a week to pump up? :lol: I have no net at home at the minute so will soon.

Bloody roasting here btw! Just lacking the sun


----------



## IanStu

weather is sh!te here...just came out the gym in one of my gay vests and got fvckin soaked...I looked a right tosser....no change there then


----------



## SALKev

You have until Tuesday next week :whistling:

Ian at least think of yourself as a hench tosser :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

At the very least a hen tosser... :lol:

Bright skies here now Ian! Shame I'm stuck in the office for another hour.


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> You have until Tuesday next week :whistling:
> 
> Ian at least think of yourself as a hench tosser :thumb:


Yeahhhh....I'm a hench tosser...its all I ever dreamed of...happy days :lol: :lol:



Spriggen said:


> At the very least a hen tosser... :lol:


LOL....is that even possible...I actualy googled it..pmsl...no reference to it at all...seems I'm the only one....yeahhh another dream realized :thumb:


----------



## fadel

LOL first venture into this topic... lol


----------



## deeppurple

ding ding filililililinnng.

a rainbow chasing hellboy.

sing sing silililililinnng.

a dildo in a cat's toy.


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone, it's been a quick week!


----------



## mad cam

how many posts to get to silver, i guess i am a long way off!!!


----------



## Spriggen

SALKev said:


> 250 posts and two months I think


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

morning sprigg.....windy here with a touch of precipitation...

also I have just realized my abbs are uneven....they dont line up neatly...I want them to run straight across but they dont.....I'm grotesquely deformed..end of..


----------



## Spriggen

Morning Ian, it's sunny with fairly clear skies here today.

Picture proof? I'm sure many would be interested to see this ABNORMAL deformation.... :lol: ............ I'm sorry :lol:

Anyway, I'v just been told 'Oh I forgot you could have came in later as we have a board meeting tonight' :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Morning Ian, it's sunny with fairly clear skies here today.
> 
> Picture proof? I'm sure many would be interested to see this ABNORMAL deformation.... :lol: ............ I'm sorry :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'v just been told 'Oh I forgot you could have came in later as we have a board meeting tonight' :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


lol...cant do a pic as i'm to ashamed....I must remain covered up and shunned by soceity from now on 

sorry to hear about your work [email protected] up.....what do you do?


----------



## Spriggen

I'm an Event and Administration Co-ordinator 

I just do general office work, graphics work for posters, flyers etc. The companys newsletter. Some website work and other things. Me going to board meetings is completely pointless but they seem to like me going...

On a happier note. Starting my new training split today hopefully. Depends when I get home I guess :angry:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> I'm an Event and Administration Co-ordinator
> 
> I just do general office work, graphics work for posters, flyers etc. The companys newsletter. Some website work and other things. Me going to board meetings is completely pointless but they seem to like me going...
> 
> On a happier note. Starting my new training split today hopefully. Depends when I get home I guess :angry:


sounds like a pretty good job...good look with the new split....off to the gym myself in a minute....leg day


----------



## Spriggen

Well good luck with legs! My last leg day was a killer, wasn't sure if i was going to pass out or spew, or both :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Morning all

Legs for me today


----------



## IanStu

been a glorious day here....even sat outside and alowed the sun to cast its rays upon my porcelain complexion....but got bored after 2 minutes so went inside to look at porn...ahh the simple pleasures of life


----------



## Drum

hmmm Two nice large chicken breasts done on the BBQ for 12 mins... Bloody marvelous


----------



## SALKev

I also let the sun send some rays upon my softly chiselled features, and I also got bored pretty quickly too.

Just arrived home from the gym (first time in two/three weeks - felt good) where I had a half ar$ed HIT workout. Feeling a little nauseous still - I'm looking forward to the full on puke from a full effort HIT session.

Workout was:

3/4 reps chins (1 set) - I am too heavy for the strength I have :lol: although I can usually do about 5 with the form I was carrying out then

2 sets underhand row

2 sets seated row

2 sets pull throughs

2 sets standing curls

Weight means nothing in this case as it is relative to the machines

A total of 9 sets which took roughly 30 mins

Total sets arn't including warmup sets

A little insight on my training life, hope you had fun and it's very sunny here so I'm in a cheery mood. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Evening all :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Hi rep..off to the shower sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Replicator

SALKev said:


> Hi rep..off to the shower sorry to disappoint.


 If ye gotta go SAL ye gotta go :thumb:


----------



## 1000

I've no doubt this gets asked on a daily basis, but what is the difference between the memberships?!


----------



## SALKev

Indeed Rep, I did need to go - I was a stinky lad. 

Not much, at gold you are allowed a signature, more inbox space, a few god like priviliges and possibly some more, not sure what.

When you become bronze you can post on peoples walls and send PMs I think.


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Workout was:
> 
> 3/4 reps chins (1 set) - I am too heavy for the strength I have :lol: although I can usually do about 5 with the form I was carrying out then
> 
> 2 sets underhand row
> 
> 2 sets seated row
> 
> 2 sets pull throughs
> 
> 2 sets standing curls


chins (with wide grip)...aint they buggers....i realy am sh!t at them.....on a good day with lots of energy I can just about manage 9, with the last one being a monumental effort helped by alot of shouting, grunting and flailing legs 

Its back day for me today and always do chins first to get em out the way....also gonna try deadlifts which I havent been able to do since I slipped a disc last June.....only gonna use very light weights, I just wanna see if I can still do them without my back snapping.

hope everyone is well...its another lovely day here :cool2:


----------



## SALKev

That's the thing, these are just normal chins, not wide or anything fancy like that :lol:

I do them first to prioritise them, get stronger in the movement etc.

Good luck with the deads, don't do anything silly. And enjoy of course 

Very lucky with the weather this summer it seems - not much rain at all (touch wood).


----------



## Spriggen

Hey guys

Bloody roasting again today, no breeze in the office.

Legs for me today most likely.


----------



## SALKev

No breeze here either which is strange, was incredibly windy yesterday.


----------



## Replicator

Roasting up here in ALBA too .............too hot i dont like it !!


----------



## Spriggen

My bosses braught me back ice cream when they went out :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

well I'm back from gym, sweated like a stuck pig.

Did my deadlifts for the first time in a year, started with just bar which felt OK so started adding weight, I stopped at just 50kg for 9 reps, didnt want to push it but I could have gone higher as I found that quite easy. I shall stick at that weight for a few weeks just to strengthen my lower back and then have a go at higher weights.

was chuffed that I could do them without any noticeable pain other than what you expect from deads.

everything else went OK except my weights were a down a little, which I expected as I came off gear last week and am just on a cruise of very low dose test (125mg)...also have lost 3lbs since Friday which I also expected, just hope I dont lose to much more.

the bad news is I've now got to fit a huge garden gate at the entrance to our drive, I made it 3 years ago and its just been leaning there with ivy growing over it..lol...the wife is sick of it so i gotta do it today and its fvckin swealtering outside.

think I'll just have an ice lolly and ponder what I gotta do


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> My bosses braught me back ice cream when they went out :thumb:


nice bosses you got...i never did that for any of my staff...but then i'm a cvnt :stuart:


----------



## Spriggen

They are middle aged women Ian, so I probably get mothered a little for putting up with all sh1te they talk :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Great news on the deads hatman. I hate things that get left around as well, only because I know my help will be needed :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> My bosses braught me back ice cream when they went out :thumb:


We have a small freezer in our office and we clubed together 3 weeks or so ago and got 10 boxes of them 10 to a box choc ices from tesco at 60P per box......... unreal eh, 10 choc ices for 60Pence.. any way ten boxes filled it :thumb: theres not many left iether so gonna have to stock up again shorty .


----------



## SALKev

I just watched Jarhead.

What a film.


----------



## jackrmee

SALKev said:


> I just watched Jarhead.
> 
> What a film.


Jarhaed?? Terrible film....no1 even gets killed or even shoots their gun!!!!


----------



## SALKev

You'll find someone does get killed and they do shoot their guns...albeit not at the enemy :lol:

Watched Law Abiding Citizen last night, that is a great film. Although I'm a bit confused at to what the message was meant to be.

Also had a weird dream about Jay Cutler the other night :lol:


----------



## Jem

I've had those kinds of dreams as well sol ;-)


----------



## SALKev

Showing him around Gloucester city centre, taking him into Primark and choosing a size large t-shirt for him? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

jackrmee said:


> Jarhaed?? Terrible film....no1 even gets killed or even shoots their gun!!!!


oh I thought it was excellent, realy thought provoking



SALKev said:


> Showing him around Gloucester city centre, taking him into Primark and choosing a size large t-shirt for him? :lol:


hmmmm....clearly you need some sort of help....anyone who includes Primark in there dreams is in the final stages of a complete mental breakdown...hope you get well soon


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon folks :thumb:


----------



## Danjal

Afternoon! What's crackin?


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1

Evening all, was out all day without the old sun cream on, gonna be a bit tender I think tomorrow.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> hmmmm....clearly you need some sort of help....anyone who includes Primark in there dreams is in the final stages of a complete mental breakdown...hope you get well soon


Yes indeedy but I dread that shop as when I was anywhere between the ages of 5-10 years old, my mum would take me there and I absolutely HATED it. Going on that it's more of a nightmare actually...hate the shop...I was thinking 'no he needs a bigger size' as well but I insisted he try on the large :lol:

Anyway, todays diet has been crap have only just got back home from some mountain biking (AMAZING) and hadn't eaten since 11 this morning. The rush from the biking is incredible apart from the uphill stretches where it is laborous and puts you into a suicidal mindset as it seemed to carry on forever.

Strange thing I experienced was pumps/lactic acid in my back after a while and it's quite painful but neither my brother or my dad experienced this. I have a feeling it's something to do with bodybuilding. :lol:

How has everyone elses days been?


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone! Great weather this weekend, absolutely roasting!


----------



## Danjal

Afternoon. Stuck in all day, addicted to online poker i think... hmmm.


----------



## SALKev

Beautiful weather Spriggy :thumb:

I watched 3/4 races of British Touring Car Championships, hoovered Dads car, gave him some presents and now thinking of some ideas for my birthday pressies...I'm stuck. :lol:

I used to play poker a lot but wasnt for money just for fun - which it was when I won.


----------



## Spriggen

Not long back from the gym - pretty good session. Though on deads I went and scraped down my leg 

I used to play that pkr online poker loads - loved it!


----------



## coflex

roast beef and yams.... mmmmm


----------



## Danjal

Spriggen said:


> Not long back from the gym - pretty good session. Though on deads I went and scraped down my leg
> 
> I used to play that pkr online poker loads - loved it!


That is where I am playing, you still play at all? Username on there is the same as here, add me up


----------



## IanStu

quick update for anyone who's interested (that'll be no one then) :confused1:

finally got the gate up that I built, looks good but was a complete nightmare to erect, dont normaly have problems with erections but this was a bugger.

so i've been doing that for the last 3 days...havent even been to the gym but going today to do chest :thumbup1:

also my weight has continued to fall after i came off my blast...I have now lost 11lbs in 9 days :scared: ...this wasnt meant to happen, I'm absolutely horrified, if this carries on I will vanish completely in a few weeks...thing is I cant realy see where its gone from but in my mind I am feeling incredibly skinny...I hate it :crying:

at least the weather is magnificent..hope everyone had a good weekend and bet you are all thrilled its Monday :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Well I'm actually free up until September (well relatively, I have parties to attend and whatnot :whistling: - I also didn't think I'd have this time free so I'm happy) so I couldn't care less what day it is. :lol:

Glad that you managed to erect the gate, doesn't viagra work on metal gates then?

Wow at the loss...do you have any idea why it's happened apart from coming off your blast?

Weather's great here too...time to mow the lawn (that's the whatnot I mentioned earlier :sad!


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon Folks

Legs this afternoon welll woopy doo


----------



## SALKev

Same here, looking forward to it in this heat...


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon lads.

Glad you got your gate sorted Ian, though shame about the weight loss. Anything else changed in your routine? Don't worry I've been feeling terribly skinny all week :crying:

Got the day off work today so I've spent it lying around. Probably get myself in the gym later though. Struggling to decide on a split at the minute. I generally feel like I'm getting too much rest, though it's probably all in the mind..


----------



## SALKev

Didn't bother going to the gym, feeling off and head isn't in it which I need it to be for my leg day.


----------



## Replicator

Well guys thats them done glad to say , Im showered and now am gonna be a right lazy B*stard for the rest of the evening. Probably watch a bit of Footie later.

SAL get to the gym........... LOL


----------



## SALKev

Is your leg session that easy?


----------



## IanStu

morning ladies.....firstly Sal get to the fvckin gym same goes for Sprig...well done to Rep for doing legs in the heat....my turn today, legs in about 15 minutes and I think its even hotter today but I'll cope as i'm well ard (not realy, I'm actualy a bit pathetic but i'll give it a go).

Sal...nice to be free till September...make sure you enjoy it :cool2:

As for my weight loss, it can only be down to coming off my blast as nothing else has changed...still eating about 5500-6000 cals a day...just didnt expect the loss to be so dramatic....gonna weigh myself at the gym later, I'm just hoping I aint lost any more :confused1:

Peace and Love :rockon:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone, how we all doing?

edit: argh, posted basicly the same time there! Sticking with push, pull, legs routine just now. Though I'm not sure whether I want to do shoulders a diff day.. Anyway, Push routine tonight.

Out of interest.. Due to work, I basicly have to have 2 shakes during this time (I also have lunch). Should i keep carbs in my diet for a bit longer than 6pm? This is probably something I should make a thread about but I'll feel like a **** :lol:


----------



## SALKev

I'm going today, have got drive to do it as well which is great - shame about the temperature though. Can't have everything though.

Trying to get rid of a virus on my brothers computer which sucks...doing a scan with anti-malware software and hoping it will come up with something - I had almost the same virus and used that program and it worked a treat.


----------



## Replicator

Hi Folks,

yea training in this heat makes ye F*kin extra Dizzy eh,especialy on them last lifts, its a right B*astard.

Maybe its my age LOL....

Day off for me today ..yahooo, enjoy your training Lads :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Isn't your age buddy...I was immensely disappointed with the work I was able to put in - absolutely revolting. I'm so glad I didn't do it yesterday :laugh:


----------



## Spriggen

It's still bloody roasting! Just about to head off to the gym, dreading it already lol...... I'll see you's on the other side :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> It's still bloody roasting! Just about to head off to the gym, dreading it already lol...... I'll see you's on the other side :lol:


Nah your okay Sprig. I ll just get Derek Acorah and talk to you from this side :laugh:


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1

Evening Gents,Just back from the gym and trying to pack in the last of the days calories. The amount of times I had to ask people 'are you using this?' when clearly they had mistaken a bench as an arm chair to watch the football on.


----------



## SALKev

I've never seen a park bench with a TV :laugh:


----------



## Spriggen

Blood&Sweat said:


> Evening Gents,Just back from the gym and trying to pack in the last of the days calories. The amount of times I had to ask people 'are you using this?' when clearly they had mistaken a bench as an arm chair to watch the football on.


I had to keep asking a pair when they'd be finished using the cables as they kept just sitting on the bench sorting out their music, talking away. Causing me to cool down loads :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Out of interest.. Due to work, I basicly have to have 2 shakes during this time (I also have lunch). Should i keep carbs in my diet for a bit longer than 6pm? This is probably something I should make a thread about but I'll feel like a **** :lol:


I have my last carbs about 7pm, after that its just cottage cheese a few almonds and then just before bed I have a scoop of casein whey with olive oil.

the shakes you have during the day....whats in em, are they just protein or are you adding something else like oats?

Well did legs and triceps yesterday...went quite well but sweated a stupid amount, also my strength has dropped, another casualty of coming off my blast I guess. Havent lost any more weight though which is good..seems to have stabalized.

Off to gym in a minute, its a rest day for me which means cardio and abbs.

nil desperandum


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> I have my last carbs about 7pm, after that its just cottage cheese a few almonds and then just before bed I have a scoop of casein whey with olive oil.
> 
> the shakes you have during the day....whats in em, are they just protein or are you adding something else like oats?
> 
> Well did legs and triceps yesterday...went quite well but sweated a stupid amount, also my strength has dropped, another casualty of coming off my blast I guess. Havent lost any more weight though which is good..seems to have stabalized.
> 
> Off to gym in a minute, its a rest day for me which means cardio and abbs.
> 
> nil desperandum


Just protein in them mate. In the morning before work I try to have an oats and banana smoothie.

Glad to hear that your weight has stabalized, I was also dripping with sweat yesterday at the gym.


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> Just protein in them mate. In the morning before work I try to have an oats and banana smoothie.
> 
> Glad to hear that your weight has stabalized, I was also dripping with sweat yesterday at the gym.


get some carbs in the shakes Sprigg..at least in one of them...unless you are trying to lose weight....do you know the breakdown of your macros...mine are 40% carbs 40% protein..20% fat....I've arrived at this after trying many different combinations and find this seems to give me decent growth without any fat gain


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> get some carbs in the shakes Sprigg..at least in one of them...unless you are trying to lose weight....do you know the breakdown of your macros...mine are 40% carbs 40% protein..20% fat....I've arrived at this after trying many different combinations and find this seems to give me decent growth without any fat gain


Cheers Ian, I'm thinking I might have to re-look at my diet. Another concern is I go to the gym around half 7, later if its a hot day, and supposedly you should be having a good meal afterwords including carbs, protein and fats.


----------



## Spriggen

BRONZE THREAD.... ASSEMBLE!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

I KNOW IT'S SAD BUT THESE CAPS DO MY FVCKING TITS IN!!


----------



## Spriggen

I know, but I had to do it all anchorman style, to assemble the thread :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Burgundy's awesome :lol:

"The only way to bag a classy lady is to give her two tickets to the GUN SHOW!"


----------



## Replicator

hay ho ....waz aap


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1

'I killed a man wih a trident' :lol:


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1

Spriggen, where you abouts in Fife? I'm in Crossgates.


----------



## Spriggen

Dalgety Bay mate, so not far!

I'm needing my fix of Ian's gardening update :/


----------



## Replicator

evening folks :beer:


----------



## UnitedFan

What has qualified me for such a prestigious award, Bronze!? oh my!

But seriously, is it just the # of posts you make that determines your member type?


----------



## drab4

Afternoon all

Just letting you all know I'm still Bronze

My commiserations to anyone who's accidentally gone up to Silver!


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon everyone


----------



## IanStu

Thought I better liven this thread up a bit with an exciting gardening report 

Topiary....I hate it :cursing:

about 10 years ago I planted some box borders with 8 box balls at the corners....now I have to trim em twice a year...might not sound much but it is super tedious...plus every time I do it my wife makes the same joke about me trimming my balls and keeps on making it for days to come, she tells friends, family...everyone.....one day she'll find my shears inserted where she least expects em. :w00t:

Also been stripping and painting the window frames on the outside of the house...surely the most hideous job known to man :ban:

My bodybuilding efforts are still driving me nuts....havent lost any more weight but no matter how much I eat I cant put a single pound on...it seems my natural limit was reached some time ago...my only chance now it to rely on complex chemical cocktails....to that end I am giving GH some serious thought....need to learn a bit more about it but its def on the cards :thumbup1:

Happy Sunday...I'm off to gym to do chest


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> plus every time I do it my wife makes the same joke about me trimming my balls and keeps on making it for days to come, she tells friends, family...everyone.....


Rofl!



IanStu said:


> Also been *stripping* and painting the window frames on the outside of the house...surely the most hideous job known to man :ban:


It's been that hot has it? What did the neighbors think? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

My wife does all the gradening **** at our house and I do the weed killing of the gravel at the front of the house once a year!! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

I mow the lawn..


----------



## Spriggen

Morning :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Evening Sprig :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Contemplating trying out this no training arms malarky. Though at the same time i'm a little scared! :lol:

Cooling down now here which is nice


----------



## 1Tonne

i just got Bronze member  My parents would be so proud. At the very least its proof i dont just use the internet to look at pr0n.


----------



## Replicator

Howdy all ...another day in another £1 made for the Government to help the economy


----------



## drab4

1Tonne said:


> i just got Bronze member  My parents would be so proud. At the very least its proof i dont just use the internet to look at pr0n.


Good man

Another 7 years at Bronze like me, then you'll be ready for Silver

Maybe give it 10 years to be safe, come to think....


----------



## SALKev

drab4 said:


> Good man
> 
> Another 7 years at Bronze like me, then you'll be ready for Silver
> 
> Maybe give it 10 years to be safe, come to think....


How do you remember to come online if you post so little? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> *Contemplating trying out this no training arms malarky. Though at the same time i'm a little scared!* :lol:
> 
> Cooling down now here which is nice


It's hard to tell if that works or not...like people have said I reckon it's individual:

Recently I've blasted arms and they don't seem to be getting anywhere except having better shape but if, and that is a big if, I remember correctly, when I didn't do any arm training or only a few sets every so often was when I had better gains. However, this was very early on in my training so could have just been the reallly good beginners gains...so many variables I'm not sure about it but I am going to give it ago starting from September I reckon.

On the other hand, I have a friend who blasts arms and they grow fairly well..although his genetics are better than mine in most departments (mine are poor - e.g. biceps insertion about an inch and a half away from joint and they were naturally thin...very thin). However, I don't know how his grow without direct work as he is more a bicep boy than anything and so would not want to take the risk!


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah I think I'm just gonna go for it though. It's worth a try to see how I react, may be a good change to routine - who knows.


----------



## drab4

SALKev said:


> How do you remember to come online if you post so little? :lol:


LOL, someone will mention UKM on another forum or whatever so I'll pop over for some reading/posts! I've a memory like a sieve though so after that god knows what happens


----------



## Spriggen

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I think I'm just gonna go for it though. It's worth a try to see how I react, may be a good change to routine - who knows.


Decided I'll possibly start doing it next week instead. Gonna give my body a break from heavy weights for a week.

Oh and the gym was absolutely packed today, was really odd for that time too, usually empty


----------



## SALKev

Sounds fun drab :laugh:

Hope it works out for you Sprig!


----------



## Spriggen

Morning 

Cheers mate, so do I! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Morning Spriggy, how do?

Started watching from (almost) the start of Top Gear in the last few days, watched third episode last night had me and my brother in tears :lol:

It's weird how empty the studio was back then..whereas now it's packed. And they let the audience sit in the cars etc.


----------



## SALKev

Useless fact: 2,951 of Jem's posts are in this thread. :blink:


----------



## kleinass22

Goose said:


> Im here. Most elitest out of Gold and Silver


i have around 20% body fat and i wanan cut right down and rip up then decide how much i wana bulk up. I am currently dieting and training around 3 times a week (judo) and twice/thrice in the gym. im thinking about doing a winstrol cycle to help me cut up and shed that excess, i am already dieting and am very fit but just need to shed that stubborn excess, would you recommend winstrol for me?


----------



## Replicator

another useless fact. I am bored to Fvckin tears :confused1:

wait a minute tho

Sons of Anarchy is on in a couple of minutes

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SALKev

Useless fact #2:

'Replicator' was derived from the words 'rep' i.e. annoying sales rep;

'lick' i.e. lick your face;

and 'alligator' i.e. by gawd that was a big 'gator!

Combining these words gives you a suit clad alligator with the tendencies of an over friendly dog who likes Optimus Prime.


----------



## IanStu

Sprig.....I have found with arms that tricep training is a must for me, I find they respond well but as far as biceps are concerned I dont do much at all...once a week a few girly curls for about 15 minutes and thats it....I used to blast em hard but they didnt seem to grow any faster than how I do em now.

On a completely unrelated matter...I had a massive row yesterday with my neighbour, it got very heated...I was shaking with rage, I managed not to hit him as he's about 65 and has had a load of heart attacks but I wanted to......he uses his illness as a defence, every other sentence he said "I'm not a well man" then carried on being obnoxious....took me all day to calm down.....fvckin people..I hate em


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Useless fact #2:
> 
> 'Replicator' was derived from the words 'rep' i.e. annoying sales rep;
> 
> 'lick' i.e. lick your face;
> 
> and 'alligator' i.e. by gawd that was a big 'gator!
> 
> Combining these words gives you a suit clad alligator with the tendencies of an over friendly dog who likes Optimus Prime.


LOL...nutter... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> Sprig.....I have found with arms that tricep training is a must for me, I find they respond well but as far as biceps are concerned I dont do much at all...once a week a few girly curls for about 15 minutes and thats it....I used to blast em hard but they didnt seem to grow any faster than how I do em now.


Yeah I feel I'm still steadily growing so I'm undecided whether to try it out just yet or not. Giving myself a week or so off from heavy training as it feels like I'm falling apart. Strained my shoulder a bit and my calf is still a bit dodgy (still not sure what I did, though doesn't really effect training). Joints a bit sore etc.



IanStu said:


> On a completely unrelated matter...I had a massive row yesterday with my neighbour, it got very heated...I was shaking with rage, I managed not to hit him as he's about 65 and has had a load of heart attacks but I wanted to......he uses his illness as a defence, every other sentence he said "I'm not a well man" then carried on being obnoxious....took me all day to calm down.....fvckin people..I hate em


What was it about? :lol: I'v been in a hating people mood recently too! Honestly I feel like an old man already, and my mum keeps telling me I'm acting like one too :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Boom !


----------



## Replicator

Useless info #3

Salkev is a foriegn name for Dickhead !bwahahahah:lol:


----------



## SALKev

Replicator said:


> Useless info #3
> 
> Salkev is a foriegn name for Dickhead !bwahahahah:lol:


Is your tie is too tight alligator man? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

I see you finally got off the Bog SAL


----------



## SALKev

It's big jim who has, not me!


----------



## Spriggen

Morninggggg


----------



## UnitedFan

I've just noticed I'm a Silver Member?

How did that happen? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

its done by Magic m8 one day bronze ..the next,.. Silver


----------



## UnitedFan

I've gone up in the world!


----------



## Replicator

Welcome to Silver City


----------



## IanStu

kangyutao said:


> The Trojan then makes it difficult to westchester escort change these setting back, often requiring Registry edits and special removal tools just so westchester escorts you can get back to easy Internet browsing. Let's look at some industry specifics. One of the largest Adware agencies WhenU.com of New York, distributes its software piggybacked westchester asian escort on popular "free" applications downloaded from the Internet. Once on your computer, it then distributes advertisements in the form westchester asian escorts of pop-ups to your desktop as you browse the Internet.


Do you think a person of my high morals and unblemished character would stoop to looking at those links you so unsubtly inserted into your otherwise fascinating text... :whistling:


----------



## UnitedFan

Replicator said:


> Welcome to Silver City


I feel like a Prince:cool2: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

evening


----------



## Bettyboo

hahha hello people  x


----------



## M.V.P

How do I check whos given me reps?

And reppin the bronze big time. Bronze>Silver>Gold.


----------



## IanStu

M.V.P said:


> How do I check whos given me reps?
> 
> And reppin the bronze big time. Bronze>Silver>Gold.


go into user cp and scroll down to the bottom of the page, there is a list of people who have repped you and comments they have made


----------



## BrutalRaw

Afternoon Guy's N Gal's , Hope all is well , time for me to start socialising with my Fellow Bronze Members and the likes ^ ^ .

The names Capper .

Nice to meet you


----------



## M.V.P

IanStu said:


> go into user cp and scroll down to the bottom of the page, there is a list of people who have repped you and comments they have made


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning all


----------



## Replicator

morning:thumb:


----------



## Guest

this thread isn't as big as my mate on oxys.


----------



## johnlondon

Alright bronzers


----------



## natho8

how do


----------



## Spriggen

Morning Bronzers!

Stu post something so I can OD you with reps! :angry:


----------



## Replicator

Reps are just for pathetic adults that liked to get wee gold stars at school. :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

Gold stars were great - I never got them though :sad:

Making up for my failures I guess :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Replicator

SALKev said:


> Gold stars were great - I never got them though :sad:
> 
> Making up for my failures I guess :devil2: :devil2:


You dont need Gold Stars Bud......................You are a STAR. :thumb:

right.... thats it for today ..I only give out 1 compliment per day !!!


----------



## Spriggen

But.. but I thought reps were Stu's life force? Have I been lied to all this time?!


----------



## SALKev

Replicator said:


> You dont need Gold Stars Bud......................You are a STAR. :thumb:
> 
> right.... thats it for today ..I only give out 1 compliment per day !!!


Cheers pal, gave me a warm fuzzy feeling:wink:


----------



## Spriggen

Ello bronzers hows it going?!


----------



## IanStu

I cant post anything because I cant think of anything to say....does that mean I don't exist...maybe I've become the antithesis of Descartes famous quote....except substituting posting for thinking...I'll give it some thought!!


----------



## SALKev

I had my first gym enduced sick today, I felt really good after it :lol:


----------



## micky07

:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

SALKev said:


> I had my first gym enduced sick today, I felt really good after it :lol:


 awesome LOL :laugh:


----------



## lobo

I generally do that after a hardcore legs sesh!!...Train til u puke:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

I'd rather keep it in my stomach TBH  .

I usually train legs to just before I know I will puke..only did that time because it was first time back after a lay off. I was a little too eager.. :lol:


----------



## lobo

SALKev said:


> I'd rather keep it in my stomach TBH  .
> 
> I usually train legs to just before I know I will puke..only did that time because it was first time back after a lay off. I was a little too eager.. :lol:


Its hard to gauge when your gonna hurl tho isnt it ? But when you do uyou know it was a hardcore workout!!


----------



## Lobsta01

Looking forward to being Bronze even, please dont forget us pesants lol:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

phew ..hi folks ,.back on line after 2 days without my PC. had to put it to the PC doctor to get virus taken out.


----------



## Hunter84

Replicator said:


> phew ..hi folks ,.back on line after 2 days without my PC. had to put it to the PC doctor to get virus taken out.


You should of put a thread up, I might of been able to help


----------



## Replicator

callingcard said:


> You should of put a thread up, I might of been able to help


Thanks m8 , will remember for future but this one threw out my mcafee and even the mcafee guy was thrown off my pc when trying to help me so after 3 hours we gave up...........

It was areal nasty fecker .. all okay now tho.

I was suffering from PC withdrawels :lol:


----------



## Hunter84

Replicator said:


> Thanks m8 , will remember for future but this one threw out my mcafee and even the mcafee guy was thrown off my pc when trying to help me so after 3 hours we gave up...........
> 
> It was areal nasty fecker .. all okay now tho.
> 
> I was suffering from PC withdrawels :lol:


I know the feeling mate, here's some good sites for freeware to keep your system safe and optimised:

http://www.freenew.net

http://www.iobit.com/download.html#freesoftware

Good stuff :thumb:

Ditch Mcafee, their gash!!!


----------



## Replicator

Thanks M8..................reps :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Welcome back Replicator  Good to see you around again.

Quick question guys. Pretty sure I heard this somewhere on the forum, that when you take a longer period of rest than normal, you can actually find yourself feeling more sore / achey?

Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Quick question guys. Pretty sure I heard this somewhere on the forum, that when you take a longer period of rest than normal, you can actually find yourself feeling more sore / achey?
> 
> Something along those lines anyway.


Do you mean between sets or sessions?


----------



## lobo

how do i get to bronze then?


----------



## poshbird

YEY i am bronze


----------



## Replicator

you are !


----------



## Replicator

lobo said:


> how do i get to bronze then?


you have to send me all your gear ...PM me :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Replicator said:


> Do you mean between sets or sessions?


Sorry, meant between sessions mate. I've taken a week off.


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Sorry, meant between sessions mate. I've taken a week off.


I take a week off every 8 weeks ( my 9th week is a full rest week) even when doing a 16 week cycle it will really be 17 weeks with the 9th being a rest week .............if you follow

And my first week back is always the sorest


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello People how are you all


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Hello People how are you all


BBeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee how the devil are ye ..you have went all golden ..................always knew you were a golden girl :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> BBeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee how the devil are ye ..you have went all golden ..................always knew you were a golden girl :thumb:


Lol im good thanks your good self ?

Dunno about the golden girl bit lol :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen

Replicator said:


> I take a week off every 8 weeks ( my 9th week is a full rest week) even when doing a 16 week cycle it will really be 17 weeks with the 9th being a rest week .............if you follow
> 
> And my first week back is always the sorest


I get you (makes me think I should do a weekly rest more often)

But, what I mean is during my weeks rest I've gotten more sore through out it. Feel like I'm easing up a bit now I'm nearing the end of it though.

And hey hey BB!


----------



## Kristeen

Bronze is the new gold!!...nah I said that to make myself feel more important but it didnt work! i loooveee goooold


----------



## SALKev

Gold is nothing special, the Gold Members thread is the worst out of the lot. :lol:


----------



## Kristeen

aww are u just sayin that becoz ur a shinny gold and im just Bronze! ha kiddin im not even bothered i didnt even notice that you could be gold silver ect!! maybe i should stay at bronze for that!


----------



## Spriggen

I do love my gold member!


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I do love my gold member!


bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hunter84

My 300th post...........and now bedtime 

See you's tomorrow peeps :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

*yawn*

Morning everyone!


----------



## IanStu

morning Spriglet....the sun shone briefly here but has now scurried off being an ominous looking cloud...what fvckin sh!t weather we're having


----------



## Spriggen

It's chucking it down here, though can't say I'm too fussed about the weather.

More bothered about the jip my back and calf are giving me for unknown reasons.


----------



## WillOdling

I dont think were meant to be in here, or is this an invasion? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> It's chucking it down here, though can't say I'm too fussed about the weather.
> 
> More bothered about the jip my back and calf are giving me for unknown reasons.


yea, its the same here in the borders.


----------



## Hunter84

Film4 "The hills have eyes 2" on at 2340 tonight........about 10 mins time.........sick film :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh i cant watch stuff like that gives me the eeby jeebys lol

I cant sleep grr


----------



## Hunter84

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh i cant watch stuff like that gives me the eeby jeebys lol
> 
> I cant sleep grr


You wouldn't get much sleep if i was there either sweets..........blow your socks off :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

callingcard said:


> You wouldn't get much sleep if i was there either sweets..........blow your socks off :whistling: :tongue:


 :ban: :ban:


----------



## Hobbio

Not too many bronze members actually posting here, eh?

At least the high flyers ain't forgotten us short time served, tiny post count nobodies... :innocent:


----------



## Hunter84

More a dumping ground for random thoughts :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

Give that man a medal


----------



## Hunter84

Hobbio said:


> Give that man a medal


Get your posts up mate.....your better than this!!


----------



## Hobbio

Hehe, I was searching for an actual bronze "member" to post but I found this instead :lol:


----------



## Hunter84

Did somebody order the no 32...large rack of bbq ribs :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

callingcard said:


> Did somebody order the no 32...large rack of bbq ribs :lol:


No, but I love those meatballs. Dogs B0llocks mate :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

Right, I need to at least try to sleep. Nighty night all *waves*


----------



## Hunter84

dont let the bedbugs bite!!!


----------



## Spriggen

Morning


----------



## Syko

Spriggen said:


> Morning


Morning :thumbup1:

Training today mate? Rest day?


----------



## Spriggen

GymMad said:


> Morning :thumbup1:
> 
> Training today mate? Rest day?


Think this will be a rest day mate. Have taken just over a week off and trying to sort out joining another gym. Dying to get back at it, my diet went down the pan for the week too, so I'm looking forward to eating 'normally' again :laugh:

What about you?


----------



## Syko

Rest day mate 

Chest is sore from yesterday

Heavy legs tomorow


----------



## Replicator

Did legs yesterday,cant get up the stairs today

coming down is easy ................just sit down and bum your way down LOL


----------



## Hobbio

Replicator said:


> Did legs yesterday,cant get up the stairs today
> 
> coming down is easy ................just sit down and bum your way down LOL


Is that why your cheeks are red in your avi?


----------



## Hunter84

JKNZgDbLwGY[/MEDIA]]





Morning peeps :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning! :thumb:


----------



## Syko

Morning 

Legs today, love it


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> Is that why your cheeks are red in your avi?


Thats the one :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Lottery comin on in a minute, hope Ive won millions then its straight onto the GH


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol @ wining the lottery nutter how the devil are you?


----------



## Replicator

Bettyboo said:


> Lol @ wining the lottery nutter how the devil are you?


LOl ..am good BB ......................won Feck all ........as usual :-(

But ..gonna look on the bright side .....I dont live in Pakistan or China !!


----------



## Hunter84

Conan the barbarian on now ITV1


----------



## Replicator

Am off T my bed NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## Spriggen

I've got the ****s :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

yuk spriggen tmi lol


----------



## Spriggen

I needed someone to feel my pain as I try and go through a days work with it :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

aaah you want sympathy lol


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I needed someone to feel my pain as I try and go through a days work with it :lol:


Stick a tampax up yer @rse that will stop the runny stuff from coming out if ye fart LOL


----------



## Bettyboo

Replicator said:


> Stick a tampax up yer @rse that will stop the runny stuff from coming out if ye fart LOL


FMPSL haha that made me laugh :thumb:


----------



## Hunter84

Replicator said:


> Stick a tampax up yer @rse that will stop the runny stuff from coming out if ye fart LOL


Or he'll end up killing someone with a ricoshet!! :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

callingcard said:


> Or he'll end up killing someone with a ricoshet!! :laugh:


Bleugh and eeeugh in the same sentence lol


----------



## Spriggen

Best keep you all updated!

Been fine all day... so let's just see how it goes for the rest of the evening :lol:

Don't worry - I'll keep you lot posted


----------



## Bettyboo

Spriggen said:


> Best keep you all updated!
> 
> Been fine all day... so let's just see how it goes for the rest of the evening :lol:
> 
> Don't worry - I'll keep you lot posted


As long as you dont post any photo updates


----------



## Hunter84

Spriggen said:


> Best keep you all updated!
> 
> Been fine all day... so let's just see how it goes for the rest of the evening :lol:
> 
> Don't worry - I'll keep you lot posted


Just don't take any chances... :whistling: ...you'll be alright...:laugh:


----------



## Syko

Grafter said:


> How's everyone doing today peeps? :thumb:


All good 

And you?

I have a 400g medalion steak to try today :thumbup1:

Any advice on best way to cook it?


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Best keep you all updated!
> 
> Been fine all day... so let's just see how it goes for the rest of the evening :lol:
> 
> Don't worry - I'll keep you lot posted


Hey sprig ...hows yer skitter @rse the day LOL

Did you know that if you eat cruchy peanut butter when you have the scoots you can harle a wall bwahaha


----------



## gs_smithuk

GymMad said:


> All good
> 
> And you?
> 
> I have a 400g medalion steak to try today :thumbup1:
> 
> Any advice on best way to cook it?


Raw!!!


----------



## Spriggen

It's all been good again today lads!

Hahaha Rep I'll make sure to keep that in mind, think there's money to be earned there? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> It's all been good again today lads!
> 
> Hahaha Rep I'll make sure to keep that in mind, think there's money to be earned there? :lol:


bbwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Its tomorrow ............how the devil are ye all today ye skivers


----------



## Syko

Im all good Rep 

Trying to find a good diet spreadsheet but had no luck!

Want to type it out and put it in my journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

I'm good mate cheers  Off today and tomorrow so plenty lazing around until I head to the gym


----------



## Replicator

Im on a flexi today and have just trained legs so its bumming down the stairs tomorrow !!!


----------



## Replicator

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ nice :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Morninggggg!


----------



## Replicator

Evening Sprig :thumb: and everyone else whos listening


----------



## Replicator

hi all ...leave it till Monday grafter


----------



## IanStu

its Friday where I live...imagine that


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> its Friday where I live...imagine that


yea Ian me too :thumb:


----------



## lobo

so what happens when u get to silver then?


----------



## lobo

Or even bronze for that matter as im neither at present! :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

lobo said:


> so what happens when u get to silver then?





lobo said:


> Or even bronze for that matter as im neither at present! :confused1:


 Well ...........when you become a Bronze you get a tube of bronzing cream to brown ye up a bit and when ye get to

Silver you get a Silver syringe to pop yer roids in with.

I cant wait to become gold because you get a Gold cock ring :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

Replicator said:


> Well ...........when you become a Bronze you get a tube of bronzing cream to brown ye up a bit and when ye get to
> 
> Silver you get a Silver syringe to pop yer roids in with.
> 
> I cant wait to become gold because you get a Gold cock ring :thumb:


Ahahahaha :lol:

Where's me bronzer then... :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen

Once you're gold, Rep's meant to rub you raw too... Or was I just lucky? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Once you're gold, Rep's meant to rub you raw too... Or was I just lucky? :lol:


Tell nobody I said ........................what are ye like :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> Ahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Where's me bronzer then... :whistling:


By the looks of ye in yer Avi your brown enough..... awe ye need now is plenty plates o mince an tatties :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

Oh, that's me in the avi all right, I wouldn't dream of faking it :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> Oh, that's me in the avi all right, I wouldn't dream of faking it :whistling:


And thats me in mine.............wife loves to skelp ma @rse :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Aye and that's me!......... taller than I look, promise :lol:


----------



## IanStu

my avi is of a super handsome champion bodybuilder, hope he dont mind me using it :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> my avi is of a super handsome champion bodybuilder, hope he dont mind me using it :whistling:


And there was me thinkin it was you


----------



## Replicator

has this thread died or somthing :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen

pfft, course not!


----------



## Conscript

Just lurking in the shadows...until I'm bronze :thumb:


----------



## lobo

This has gotta be one of the longest lasting threads ever??


----------



## lobo

Hobbio said:


> Ahahahaha :lol:
> 
> Where's me bronzer then... :whistling:


 I want a gold cock ring...(sulk)


----------



## Replicator

lobo said:


> I want a gold cock ring...(sulk)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: in time


----------



## Hobbio

lobo said:


> I want a gold cock ring...(sulk)


If I get there before you I'll PM you a pic.... mg:


----------



## hotcouples

Hi, all gorgeous hunks!

BBC Three is casting hot couples for a brand new exciting commercial model competition show! A chance ot pose for some shoots together. Anyone interested needs to email details asap to [email protected]

We need guys to take the lead!

Thanks!


----------



## IanStu

hotcouples said:


> Hi, all gorgeous hunks!


Hi :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

So.. who wants to be a part of my hot couple then? Don't be shy lads


----------



## IanStu

looks like it you and me sprigg....I get to be top..bad luck buddy...bite on a belt or something...and try not to scream


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> looks like it you and me sprigg....I get to be top..bad luck buddy...bite on a belt or something...*and try not to scream*


Or worse still - gasp and sqeal for more :laugh:

No pillow talk after though...It's sleep time


----------



## Replicator

Morning Bronzers


----------



## Conscript

How we doing then peeps!?!


----------



## Spriggen

Morning everyone 

How we doing today?


----------



## Replicator

hi sprig how the devil ur ee


----------



## Spriggen

Ello bud!

Aye, alright mate, bit ****ed off from work but now that I'm out it has quickly gone to the back of my mind 

Yourself mate?


----------



## Replicator

its all good sprig , off work today see, on a flexi so was able to do me legs this afternoon ........so it will be bumming down the stairs tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## lobo

Replicator said:


> its all good sprig , off work today see, on a flexi so was able to do me legs this afternoon ........so it will be bumming down the stairs tomorrow :laugh:


 Bumming down the stairs...how do you get up them ? :whistling:


----------



## Tatlock

Bloody hell.....How many pages?...Lol...


----------



## Conscript

^^^ 1469......22022 post's so far


----------



## Hobbio

22023 :whistling:

Some are pretty pointless though...


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> 22023 :whistling:
> 
> Some are pretty pointless though...


Most are ...its that type of thread :beer:


----------



## Replicator

Going to bed now c u all l8tr


----------



## FGT

ill just stick me nose in as i got a bronze thing going on


----------



## Spriggen

Bit late, but night rep!

I've ended my night feeling good - re-strung my acoustic and had a wee jam


----------



## Conscript

Goodnight peeps....another laughable evening on the UK-M :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> ^^^ 1469......22022 post's so far


Here ya go...the guilty shall be named


----------



## Aaron f

Just thought I would pipe up and add my 2 pence to this thread


----------



## Syko

Morning all 

Just to let you all know ive changed my name

GymMad to Syko :thumbup1:

Week off from the gym for me 

Feel like 5hit, cant eat, not hungry, no energy and a stomach ache

Not good, should be better next week, just try eat the best i can


----------



## Hobbio

Why the name change?

Also, get well soon


----------



## Syko

Not sure to be honest, just didnt like the GM no more :laugh:

I hope im better next week, a week off will do me good anyway

Not had one in months


----------



## Hobbio

Aah, a week off will defo do you good then.

Syko is a good name, makes you sound less like a cardio bunny and more like an aggro'd up roider chucking slag iron around in a rage :lol:


----------



## Syko

It will never die

Mwahhahahaha


----------



## Replicator

Evening Bronzers :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening  today I am mostly tired lol


----------



## Replicator

BB

Have you turned into a

GOLD spider


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah i had a bad day that day hahah


----------



## Conscript

So I'm currently cutting....var 100mg ED, low carbs blah blah.....

It's my lifting rest day today and I've just finished 45 mins on the cross trainer....Shall I bother eating some simple sugars to replace glycerin levels

(or whatever the fcuk its called) or shall I just stick to the protein shake?

Bearing in mind I'm not really wanting to take carbs after 4pm, unless its worth it!?!


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> So I'm currently cutting....var 100mg ED, low carbs blah blah.....
> 
> It's my lifting rest day today and I've just finished 45 mins on the cross trainer....Shall I bother eating some simple sugars to replace glycerin levels
> 
> (or whatever the fcuk its called) or shall I just stick to the protein shake?
> 
> Bearing in mind I'm not really wanting to take carbs after 4pm, unless its worth it!?!


Just stick the suger in your shake and go for it and Fvck em all :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Night guys, hope everyone had a good day.

Cya's in the morning


----------



## Replicator

Hello and good night am off t BED :beer:


----------



## Conscript

You only just got here...off so soon! :sad:

Not much happening here tonight anyway....laterz :beer:


----------



## FGT

Looking to get a little more bronze very soon..... off to the Algarve for ten days, all inclusive i might add, oi oi fatty!!!!


----------



## Hobbio

FGT said:


> Looking to get a little more bronze very soon..... off to the Algarve for ten days, all inclusive i might add, oi oi fatty!!!!


All Inclusive FTW!

I swear that I needed a wider plane seat after my last AI holiday :beer:


----------



## Conscript

It's been a bit quiet in here for the last few days....is everyone dieting :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> It's been a bit quiet in here for the last few days....is everyone dieting :laugh:


nope I'm bulking or trying to...well a lean bulk is what I'm calling it.....going OK actualy, put on nearly a stone in 3 weeks, obviously not muscle but its improved my strength no end, lifting loads more in the gym as a result which has gotta be a good thing....looking forward now to actualy growing some muscle


----------



## Wiggy

Howdy Chaps!


----------



## Replicator

Hi Wiggy ..............now then ..............where did you get that photo of me for your Avi :lol:


----------



## Wiggy

The almighty google Sir  lol

Party time! Back inabit..


----------



## Spriggen

Hey hey everybody!


----------



## crampy

Ello Ello Fellow bronze member here!


----------



## Replicator

evening All


----------



## SALKev

How you doing rep?


----------



## Replicator

New Day same dreams SAL


----------



## SALKev

Make it reality bud :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

I can see a strange mysterious fog rolling in down the hill towards my house, it looks very sinister, its bound to contain all sorts of evil goings on...if you dont hear from me again you'll know it took me.


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> I can see a strange mysterious fog rolling in down the hill towards my house, it looks very sinister, its bound to contain all sorts of evil goings on...if you dont hear from me again you'll know it took me.


Get the Garlic and crosses out mate ..........your in for a heluva night


----------



## Big chris

Hello fellow bronze members, where you people from and what gyms/under whos guidance do you train.


----------



## Replicator

Evenng Folks

Well Im just back from Greta Green.............My Eldest Daughter (30) got married there this afternoon. I ate loads of stuff I should'nt have , but under these circums I dont care LOL


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> Evenng Folks
> 
> Well Im just back from Greta Green.............My Eldest Daughter (30) got married there this afternoon. I ate loads of stuff I should'nt have , but under these circums I dont care LOL


Nice one buddy, so you got a 30 year old kid, just how old are you ffs


----------



## Spriggen

Congratulations to you, her and the family etc.

But how fvcking old are you then?!?! :lol: I no longer want to meet up for any bum fun you dirty old [email protected]! :lol:

love you really


----------



## IanStu

Big chris said:


> Hello fellow bronze members, where you people from and what gyms/under whos guidance do you train.


Helloooo...I'm from Tamworth, it nestles in the the Anker valley, almost continualy shrouded in a dense fog, so no one ever knows we are here but luckily we have a pig named after the town...yeaaaahh:thumb:

I train in a gym 3 mins from where I live called Arena...its crap.


----------



## Spriggen

IanStu said:


> Helloooo...I'm from Tamworth, it nestles in the the Anker valley, almost continualy shrouded in a dense fog, so no one ever knows we are here but luckily we have a pig named after the town...yeaaaahh:thumb:
> 
> I train in a gym 3 mins from where I live called Arena...its crap.


I would follow you into the mists of Avalon if that's what you mean.


----------



## IanStu

Spriggen said:


> I would follow you into the mists of Avalon if that's what you mean.


lol..I would expect no less :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

IanStu said:


> Helloooo...I'm from Tamworth, it nestles in the the Anker valley, almost continualy shrouded in a dense fog, so no one ever knows we are here but luckily we have a pig named after the town...yeaaaahh:thumb:
> 
> I train in a gym 3 mins from where I live called Arena...its crap.


Tamworth?

I'm in Nuneaton mate :beer:

I train at Focus Fitness, more of a fitness gym but I get on well with the owner and he has plans to expand the weight section


----------



## IanStu

Hobbio said:


> Tamworth?
> 
> I'm in Nuneaton mate :beer:
> 
> I train at Focus Fitness, more of a fitness gym but I get on well with the owner and he has plans to expand the weight section


Nuneaton ehhh.......almost as grotty as Tamworth 

yeah the gym I use is more of a fitness place, but it does have a good selection of weights, the main reason I use it is because its cheap and only 3 mins from where I live, although next year I think I'm gonna have to move to a gym with other serious bodybuilders as I need pushing which I'm just not getting as I'm now the biggest guy there (shows you how low the standard is).


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Nice one buddy, so you got a 30 year old kid, just how old are you ffs


55 :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

And I'm off to the gym....  ....See you's after! :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen

I'm just back from the gym :lol: hellooo


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> 55 :thumb:


Is that even legal.....where I live the ancient members of the tribe (such as yourself) are left behind to be eaten by wolves....must be different in your neck of the woods


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Is that even legal.....where I live the ancient members of the tribe (such as yourself) are left behind to be eaten by wolves....must be different in your neck of the woods


you must come from England then m8 they are still in the Neanderthal age :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

I've just noticed I'm a silver member now, this thread is beneath my station but I don't mind slumming it from time to time :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> you must come from England then m8 they are still in the Neanderthal age :laugh:


Yup I am English...sort of...mother is Scotish but obviously we never mention this so as to avoid the shame it would bring down on the family


----------



## keano

I must be one of the longest surviving Bronze members ever. Almost 5 fvcking years.

Don't worry lads I will never leave you behind. Faithful through and through.


----------



## keano

Hobbio said:


> I've just noticed I'm a silver member now, this thread is beneath my station but I don't mind slumming it from time to time :lol:


You should be ashamed of yourself Newbie. :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Yup I am English...sort of...mother is Scotish but obviously we never mention this so as to avoid the shame it would bring down on the family


I wouldnt expect any less of you stuie............No respect for Elders what so ever. Typical of the breed :death:

Except for Dorian Yates of Course


----------



## Conscript

I have a pack of lean mince left over from last weekends shop...best before date is 7th october...can i still cook this up tomorrow or just bin it!?! Hate wasting food... :cursing:


----------



## MarkFranco

whats the difference between bronze silver and gold members?


----------



## Replicator

MarkFranco said:


> whats the difference between bronze silver and gold members?


Cock length :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Replicator said:


> Cock length :lol:


and girth :beer:


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> and girth :beer:


Absolutely :thumb:


----------



## keano

MarkFranco said:


> whats the difference between bronze silver and gold members?


They are Cooperation men, who sold out to the Establishment a long time ago. Now they are bitter because they have lost there own souls.


----------



## Hobbio

keano said:


> They are Cooperation men, who sold out to the Establishment a long time ago. Now they are bitter because they have lost there own souls.


Yep, but we still have more length and girth 

You can keep your souls :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Hobbio said:


> You can keep your souls :lol:


yea.............................. @rse souls bwahahahaahahahah


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> I have a pack of lean mince left over from last weekends shop...best before date is 7th october...can i still cook this up tomorrow or just bin it!?! Hate wasting food... :cursing:


Eat it...I always eat the out of date stuff, the worse that can happen is that you die a hideous twisted death...bon appetit


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> Eat it...I always eat the out of date stuff, the worse that can happen is that you die a hideous twisted death...bon appetit


TBH that was the plan anyway...finger's crossed eh...If I'm not here tomorrow tell my mother I love her ok!!! 

:beer:


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> TBH that was the plan anyway...finger's crossed eh...If I'm not here tomorrow tell my mother I love her ok!!!
> 
> :beer:


I told her last night :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> I told her last night :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


That funny cos she was with uncle winston all last night...he come's round to fix mummy's back...and i had to go bed early cos he doesn't like it when little boys stay up past their bedtime...which p1sses me off, can't wait till dad gets back on monday.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Eat it...I always eat the out of date stuff, the worse that can happen is that you die a hideous twisted death...bon appetit


Yup , just as I said,...... a Neanderthal ....Stu .......you will go far :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Well this place seems to have stalled now so I'm off... :yawn:

Night peeps


----------



## Spriggen

I'm sure it'll perk up over the week again.

Best get to bed myself, otherwise Rep will be grouchy :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I'm sure it'll perk up over the week again.
> 
> Best get to bed myself, otherwise Rep will be grouchy :lol:


Wow.. not me Sprig Id never be a MARX :laugh:


----------



## Conscript

Choo Choo...All aboard...


----------



## PaulB

Shouldnt this thread be a sticky by now. 1474 PAGES. The, a good film you watched recently and farourite 80s song have been stickied with far less posts.

Just saying.


----------



## Spriggen

shhhhh leave the thread be :lol:

Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Hobbio

Not bad mate, not bad.

Apart from mental lower back pumps this morning in the gym it's been perfect :thumb:

How 'bout you?


----------



## Conscript

I'm good mate..zero carbs today and not feeling too bad, we'll see how long that lasts... :cursing:

You're not a man until you've keeled over with back pumps...Go on Hobbio son.. :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning all!

I'm knackered and hungry... and at work -_-


----------



## Ninja

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Majordomo

Chest/Tri day yesterday - seriously feeling it today


----------



## Spriggen

I had legs. shoulders and tri's yesterday and I'm dying lol, this bloody cold isn't helping


----------



## Hobbio

Colds suck mate, I've just got over one


----------



## Syko

Morning all

I got back today

Deadlift, im actually starting to enjoy doing them to


----------



## Replicator

Syko said:


> Morning all
> 
> I got back today
> 
> Deadlift, im actually starting to enjoy doing them to


Nice to see ye Syco

Where did ye get back from ................where have you been ??


----------



## Spriggen

Think he means like... he's working his back today..

Unless you knew that and thought you'd make a joke... hm :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Think he means like... he's working his back today..
> 
> Unless you knew that and thought you'd make a joke... hm :lol:


Was making a joke Sprig 

Hows you and that darned cauld o yours ?


----------



## Spriggen

Ach, I knew it - must be the cold affecting my humour :lol:

It was terrible during the day (being at work probably didn't help) But I think its slowly easing off as the night goes on. So hopefully I'll be all good for the gym tomorrow, providing my body doesn't ache so much from yesterdays work out XD

Moaning aside, I'm quite alright thank you :lol:

And how are you on this lovely autumn night, rep? :lol:


----------



## Syko

Haha :laugh:

Will ache tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

morning all


----------



## Syko

Morning mate

Hows it going?

Much planned for today?


----------



## Replicator

Just finished training back , Its Saturday so gonna relax for the rest of the day :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Better go for a shower now I suppose


----------



## Spriggen

Hello!!

Update on the cold - it's spread to my chest, woo! Though overall doesn't feel as bad.

Was thinking bout going to the gym today but going to leave it till tomorrow, will be a better work out then.

Anyway, I need to eat and shower so will cya's later my lovers


----------



## IanStu

i've just spent 300 hours watching strictly and then the x factor, is this realy all there is, I should be out conquering nations and slaying dragons but instead i'm watching mind numbing, soul sapping sh!te on tv.....its like a living death...whats the fvckin point of it all


----------



## Replicator

Morning, 

Sprig. Dont train at all if your not right......you will just give your system more to deal with and you will most probably have a sh1te work out anyway.......wait till you are better.

Stu

You are crazy .................300hours !!!!!!!!!!!! thats commitment to self abuse LOL


----------



## Hobbio

Spriggen said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Update on the cold - it's spread to my chest, woo! Though overall doesn't feel as bad.
> 
> Was thinking bout going to the gym today but going to leave it till tomorrow, will be a better work out then.
> 
> Anyway, I need to eat and shower so will cya's later my lovers


I tried to push on through my last cold, all that happened was I extended my recovery time and made the cold stick around for an extra week


----------



## Syko

Morning all 

Spriggen - rest up and get well soon mate


----------



## 1Tonne

Morning all. Of to gym in 30 mins, gonna pound a heavy chest session.

Then being dragged out by the missus. Might as well get pumped up for it


----------



## Conscript

I've been a bit quiet the last few days...Love is in the air!!! I'm back in the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :beer: :thumb: :rockon: :wub:


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> I've been a bit quiet the last few days...Love is in the air!!! I'm back in the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :beer: :thumb: :rockon: :wub:


That'll explain why my Granny's started wearing lipstick again :whistling:

Good luck mate, she's a keeper!

:lol:


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> *That'll explain why my Granny's started wearing lipstick again* :whistling:
> 
> Good luck mate, she's a keeper!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And her teeth!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I'm so smitten, I'm going to let her ruin my life!! Seriously....:laugh:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey guys, didn't go to the gym over the weekend. Feeling a lot better and should be more or less fine by tomorrow 

Hope we all had a good weekend, roll on work tomorrow.. -_- :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Spriggen said:


> Hey guys,* didn't go to the gym over the weekend*. Feeling a lot better and should be more or less fine by tomorrow
> 
> Hope we all had a good weekend, roll on work tomorrow.. -_- :lol:


That makes two of us!! :beer: Cos I've been shagging my new bit of fluff!!!! :bounce: Got to make allowances for these things! 

Roll on next weekend... :rockon:


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> That makes two of us!! :beer: * Cos I've been shagging my new bit of fluff!!!!* :bounce: Got to make allowances for these things!
> 
> Roll on next weekend... :rockon:


Careful mate, remember she's nearly 80!

:lol:


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Careful mate, remember she's nearly 80!
> 
> :lol:


She's got some trick's up her sleeves!!! Oooooh Yeah...:laugh:

Anyway it's past your bedtime now...Sunny! :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> She's got some trick's up her sleeves!!! Oooooh Yeah...:laugh:
> 
> Anyway it's past your bedtime now...Sunny! :lol:


Sorry Grandad Fresh :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Morning

Legs today woohooo


----------



## Syko

Morning

Chest for me 

College tonight, more anatomy


----------



## Spriggen

Hellooo 

Chest, back and bi's today for me.

Anyone watch the ufc over the weekend?


----------



## aothai

Newbie question of the day: How do you send PMs on UK-Muscle?

Thanks!


----------



## Conscript

aothai said:


> Newbie question of the day: How do you send PMs on UK-Muscle?
> 
> Thanks!


You have to be a bronze memeber with 30+ posts I believe...but you can send messages to people using the "add to user reputation bar" You can write fairly large messages that way.


----------



## aothai

G-fresh said:


> You have to be a bronze memeber with 30+ posts I believe...but you can send messages to people using the "add to user reputation bar" You can write fairly large messages that way.


I should have spent a few minutes looking around, but thanks for your help. For the rest of you who don't know:

*BRONZE*

*
*Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.


Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


----------



## Replicator

aothai said:


> I should have spent a few minutes looking around, but thanks for your help. For the rest of you who don't know:
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> *
> *Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.
> 
> 
> Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).
> 
> Can use the Blogs
> 
> Can Add Contacts/Friends
> 
> Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


Just wait till your a Silver ........you get a cock ring :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Replicator said:


> Just wait till your a Silver ........you get a cock ring :lol: :lol:


Yep, mine arrived this morning :beer:


----------



## Shoty

Hobbio said:


> Yep, mine arrived this morning :beer:


buzzzing, if there is a better motivation to post more, i havnt found it!


----------



## Conscript

I loves finishing work early when I wasn't expecting too... :thumb:

:tongue:


----------



## marsh

not long, about 30 more posts to go and ill be leaving you lol


----------



## Syko

Only about 6 months and il be gold

Been a member since 2007 but deleted my other profile


----------



## Spriggen

marsh said:


> not long, about 30 more posts to go and ill be leaving you lol


You can't leave this place.......... It just won't let you :lol:


----------



## IanStu

I'm going to Sainsburys...I may be some time


----------



## fadel

I'm still here


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> I'm going to Sainsburys...I may be some time


Ok be careful and call us when you get there so we know you're safe


----------



## Spriggen

sh1t is he dead?


----------



## Replicator

Time for .....................................the apprentice :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

OK dont panic I'm back from Sainsburys, but its changed me, I may never be the same again, for example this morning in the shower I found myself singing "My Favourite Things" from the Sound Of Music....its a worry


----------



## Conscript

Who won £2678 on last nights Lotto......Meeeeeeeeee!!! :thumb:

4 numbers plus the bonus!!! 1 more number would have been quarter million. :cursing:

Merry fcking Xmas... :beer:


----------



## diesel09

G-fresh said:


> Who won £2678 on last nights Lotto......Meeeeeeeeee!!! :thumb:
> 
> 4 numbers plus the bonus!!! 1 more number would have been quarter million. :cursing:
> 
> Merry fcking Xmas... :beer:


 jammy [email protected] they should of been my numbers haha


----------



## SALKev

Congrats G!


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> Who won £2678 on last nights Lotto......Meeeeeeeeee!!! :thumb:
> 
> 4 numbers plus the bonus!!! 1 more number would have been quarter million. :cursing:
> 
> Merry fcking Xmas... :beer:


what draw was that then, coz you have to have 5 numbers before the Bonus ball can be used and 4 numbers only won £92

https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/player/lotto/results/prizeBreakdown.ftl


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> what draw was that then, coz you have to have 5 numbers before the Bonus ball can be used and 4 numbers only won £92


My bad...I got 5 numbers no bonus (which makes me feel even worse..lol)...still 1 more ball would have changed my life... :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> My bad...I got 5 numbers no bonus (which makes me feel even worse..lol)...still 1 more ball would have changed my life... :cursing:


Fvck me, 1 number from 8 million .....hard to bear.

Its all wrong ..5 numbers should be worth 100K surely

Nice win tho m8....buy your gear in bulk now .faaaaar cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> Fvck me, 1 number from 8 million .....hard to bear.
> 
> Its all wrong ..5 numbers should be worth 100K surely
> 
> Nice win tho m8....buy your gear in bulk now .faaaaar cheaper :thumb:


I was thinking about Kigtropin at 2iu's ED for a year lol...just as a rejuvention pep  Starting to feel old :lol:


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> I was thinking about Kigtropin at 2iu's ED for a year lol...just as a rejuvention pep  Starting to feel old :lol:


Well......... I *am* old !!!!!!!!!! so enjoy it.

Im 55. I use petides tho ,, makes all the difference , so i feel young


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> Well......... I *am* old !!!!!!!!!! so enjoy it.
> 
> Im 55. I use petides tho ,, makes all the difference , so i feel young


I'm 26 lol Have been thinking about ghrp6/ghrh but now i can afford to treat myself! My main problem is sleeping well, skin and hair (thin) pretty fcked too... :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Gratz mate, you lucky, lucky bastard :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Gratz mate, you lucky, lucky bastard :thumb:


It's nice but I feel like I've been robbed of a fortune... 

HGH here I come... :bounce:


----------



## Conscript

Goodnight oh special ones...You know who you are! :thumb:


----------



## niknax

'nite all bronzies


----------



## Spriggen

Morning!


----------



## IanStu

morning...just eaten a bowl of chilli...thats the 2nd out of my 8 meals.....think it had gone off a bit as it was a week old and the fridge temp had be turned up by mistake, actualy smelt rancid, still ate it though


----------



## Spriggen

Well I slept in today so missed my first meal, And I've no shakes with me either. So today's food isn't going to go well 

Reps for you Stu for doing that daring act of courage.

Weather update from here, bloody pouring down!


----------



## Conscript

I have a packet of mince left over from last weekends shop, BBD was yesterday!!! I'm still gona chow it down though, with a pack of birdseye chillis and some lazy garlic!!


----------



## Replicator

I found a fried chicken breast under the fridge .............been there for a year ....tasted okay dipped in some prune juice!!!


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> I found a fried chicken breast under the fridge .............been there for a year ....tasted okay dipped in some prune juice!!!


ummm I'm salavating....thats the same as dribbling Rep, you probably have that alot, although I guess the nurses in your care home clean you up when they bring you a nice cup of tea and a hobnob :whistling:


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> ummm I'm salavating....thats the same as dribbling Rep, you probably have that alot, although I guess the nurses in your care home clean you up when they bring you a nice cup of tea and a hobnob *into the funny smelling television room* :whistling:


PMSL!! Reps owed (dunno why I'm out?) :beer:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> ummm I'm salavating....thats the same as dribbling Rep, you probably have that alot, although I guess the nurses in your care home clean you up when they bring you a nice cup of tea and a hobnob :whistling:


Stu , LOL , you crack me up ........Your post above about the chilli totally convinced me you are a Neanderthal :laugh: only them have stomachs for that sh1t :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> Stu , LOL , you crack me up ........Your post above about the chilli totally convinced me you are a Neanderthal :laugh: only them have stomachs for that sh1t :lol: :lol: :thumb:


And his Avi is rather fitting! :whistling: Wouldn't you say... :lol: :lol: :lol:

:innocent:


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> And his Avi is rather fitting! :whistling: Wouldn't you say... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :innocent:


Yup verdict is conclusive


----------



## Conscript

I need a sh1t!


----------



## phosphor

:lol: Thanks for sharing G-Fresh


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> I need a sh1t!


Was it a good 'un?


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Was it a good 'un?


Strenuous...  ...and i missed the paper and got my thumb instead! :lol:

sh1t happens...:laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> Strenuous...  ...and i missed the paper and got my thumb instead! :lol:
> 
> sh1t happens...:laugh:


At least it'll stop you biting your nails... :whistling:


----------



## Spriggen

Hobbio said:


> At least it'll stop you biting your nails... :whistling:


It's what made him start :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon Sprig , Hobbie, GFresh, Ianstu and everybody else too :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Afternoon mate, how you doing today?


----------



## Conscript

Afternoon Reps and all other fellow bronzer thread peeps! :thumb:

Just been shopping for my cheat meal and next weeks grub... 

My finger nail's are so sore today...


----------



## Conscript

Bump..... 

Never forget!


----------



## Conscript

Goodnight peeps


----------



## Spriggen

Morning!


----------



## Syko

Morning all

Legs today, try get some squat videos up in the journal


----------



## Replicator

Just popped in to say hi to the gang :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Rep!


----------



## djmacka

Spriggen said:


> It's what made him start :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Yo sprig and all............. evening just about to go train so C U L8TR


----------



## Conscript

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:





Have a good one peeps... :beer:


----------



## empzb

being a lazy fvcker, how what are the post limits between bronze/silver/gold? or does it work on reps etc.

edit: didn't even know I was a silver! woo go me. I'm outta this Bronze thread, your all losers. :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript

empzb said:


> being a lazy fvcker, how what are the post limits between bronze/silver/gold? or does it work on reps etc.
> 
> edit: didn't even know I was a silver! woo go me. I'm outta this Bronze thread, you*'re* all losers. :whistling: :lol:


But us fellow bronzer thread peeps have standards...Don't let us catch you in here again or, cos, erm, we'll neg *your* ass in the red....  :tongue:


----------



## Spriggen

Losers?! LOSERS?! I am outraged. I am quite clearly a winner, my sticker says so.


----------



## empzb

G-fresh said:


> But us fellow bronzer thread peeps have standards...Don't let us catch you in here again or, cos, erm, we'll neg *your* ass in the red....  :tongue:


So much fail.

I'll get my coat :lol:


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> But us fellow bronzer thread peeps have standards...Don't let us catch you in here again or, cos, erm, we'll neg *your* ass in the red....  :tongue:


leave me alone......... I was born here :tongue:


----------



## stl

Think ill be bronze for a while yet - 100ish posts since april 09


----------



## IanStu

The suns shining here...I don't like it....its not natural


----------



## Conscript

^^^ Looking "tight" in your new avi stu 

Do you work in security!!! :lol:


----------



## Syko

Hello all 

Stu - Your names not down your not coming in :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Hay Stu

Love the new Avi ..is that your halloween mask :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Just cracked open 50cl bottle of vodka and mixed with 500ml of coke...and hitting town for about 8pm....Good times with a hint of mischief inbound!!! :thumb:

:beer:


----------



## Soul keeper

:0


----------



## Replicator

BOO!!!!!!

Well it is halloween .....................any kids come to my door am gonna set the little fvckers on fire from the upstairs bedroom window with my new flame thrower .............Like the one out of Alien


----------



## Spriggen

I'm just in from work, knackered from lifting **** all day so gonna just sit here, gettin whiffs of ****e from my **** and feel sorry for myself :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I'm just in from work, knackered from lifting **** all day so gonna just sit here, gettin whiffs of ****e from my **** and feel sorry for myself :lol:


Whatever makes ye happy :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

I've ended up just sitting listening to music all night. I guess it's not been too bad.. Decided to have a few vodkas, its the only thing in the house.


----------



## Conscript

any1 else really drunk and back early with pizza and no sex!!! cnvntS!!! and ive been smikong...i forgot what vi was gona say! :[email protected]:


----------



## Spriggen

I'm drunk but I haven't moved all night... apart from to get the drinks :lol:

GOOD DAY G-FRESH


----------



## Conscript

Spriggen said:


> I'm drunk but I haven't moved all night... apart from to get the drinks :lol:
> 
> GOOD DAY G-FRESH


Chhers springen..reps!! :laugh: just becuase... :beer:


----------



## Spriggen

have some back, kind sir!


----------



## Conscript

matbe its the clomid but im feeling the love tonight


----------



## Spriggen

NO! Don't do this to me. This just reminds me of watching ufc few weeks ago, Akiyama i think his name was had this song as his entrance music (





 )

And I seriously felt some serious emotion, yes I was wrecked but just listen to it. I dunno what the proper song is but man. Its just wow.

edit: Im ****ing natty too, I dont have any excuses do i?


----------



## Conscript

^^^ Awww thats so endearing spriggen... :lol: ....it puts a lump in the throat!! Kind of makes me feel like making good on one's life!!!


----------



## Spriggen

I'm just up, not hungover woo! But I did talk some p1sh last night :lol:


----------



## BB73

Spriggen said:


> NO! Don't do this to me. This just reminds me of watching ufc few weeks ago, Akiyama i think his name was had this song as his entrance music (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And I seriously felt some serious emotion, yes I was wrecked but just listen to it.* I dunno what the proper song is but man*. Its just wow.
> 
> edit: Im ****ing natty too, I dont have any excuses do i?


Yeah it is a good tune, try this


----------



## Ninja

h34r:


----------



## Conscript

I should of gone to bed hours ago...oh well, night peeps X


----------



## Spriggen

Morningggg


----------



## Syko

Morning

I had a good birthday, ended up smashed out my head. Was ill yesterday, didnt eat nothing. Still dont feel 100% today so gym is off till tomorrow. Diet bavck to normal today though


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I've ended up just sitting listening to music all night. I guess it's not been too bad.. Decided to have a few vodkas, its the only thing in the house.





G-fresh said:


> any1 else really drunk and back early with pizza and no sex!!! cnvntS!!! and ive been smikong...i forgot what vi was gona say! :[email protected]:


Dont bother with it anymore.

Sober now 14 years past 09 october.

And have been training now for ..............well would you believe it 14 years come Feb 2011...............this addiction is far more healthy even if there is a chemical inclusion:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Replicator said:


> Dont bother with it anymore.
> 
> Sober now 14 years past 09 october.
> 
> And have been training now for ..............well would you believe it 14 years come Feb 2011...............this addiction is far more healthy even if there is a chemical inclusion:thumb:


Good work mate. I rarely drink these days but do like it now and again.

Who's at the gym today then?

Chest, Back and Bi's for me with some abs likely thrown in. :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> ^^^ Looking "tight" in your new avi stu
> 
> Do you work in security!!! :lol:





Replicator said:


> Hay Stu
> 
> Love the new Avi ..is that your halloween mask :lol: :lol:


You're all dead to me :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## IanStu

I'm thinking about cutting down on the booze a bit.....I've been drinking every night for 30 years, I'm sure it must be doing me some harm, trouble is I love it and I feel great and look awsome :whistling:

I currently drink about a bottle of wine a night (more at weekends) which is the least I've ever drunk, I feel I should cut down even further.

I'm 48 in a couple of weeks so after my birthday I'm gonna see if I can stop till Christmas...thats the plan anyway:confused1:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> I'm thinking about cutting down on the booze a bit.....I've been drinking every night for 30 years, I'm sure it must be doing me some harm, trouble is I love it and I feel great and look awsome :whistling:
> 
> I currently drink about a bottle of wine a night (more at weekends) which is the least I've ever drunk, I feel I should cut down even further.
> 
> I'm 48 in a couple of weeks so after my birthday I'm gonna see if I can stop till Christmas...thats the plan anyway:confused1:


good luck with that Stu

.Mabye its coz you drink so much just now that you only think you look good ..  ................like the trollop who looks great after 8 whiskeys

If you didn't drink at all just imagine how good you really would look. :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> You're all dead to me :2guns: :gun_bandana:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck going sober... :beer: (  )...not for me though, I'm too cool for school 

Good'day peeps!


----------



## SALKev

Just had an hour or so night followed by 3 Foreman'd burgers.

Best word to describe me right now is grouchy...instant messaging not good, could feel the awkwardness of the other person :lol:

Gym in a bit!


----------



## henleys

i need to get in on this bronze thread :cool2:


----------



## Conscript

henleys said:


> i need to get in on this bronze thread :cool2:


Welcome to the thread mate :thumb:


----------



## henleys

G-fresh said:


> Welcome to the thread mate :thumb:


Cheers G, where's the birds gone man :confused1:


----------



## Conscript

<^<^  I've had loads of parrots, cockatiels, budgies...whole family loves em!


----------



## henleys

don't get me wrong robocop is the man, but it didn't compete with them 2 beautys.


----------



## Conscript

Well it's that time again, Goodnight god bless


----------



## Spriggen

Good morning, again :lol:


----------



## vern172

morning, afternoon and evening....

there this saves me comming back in here


----------



## jay631

Yeah I am now a Bronze member  whoooooooooooop whoooooooooooop


----------



## Replicator

hip hip hooray :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

Bronze bromance fly by


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Bronze bromance fly by


Oh the wanderer returns....Silver [email protected]!!! :lol:

Hope everythings going to plan mate...ain't read your journal for a while...in fact I'm going to have a look now...nosey, aren't I...


----------



## Hobbio

Very...

But you're always welcome in my thread, even though you're only a bronze and therefore beneath me. I only post here to allow those I pity to bask in my reflected silver glow.. :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

I hate plastering....I did a big area in our hall yesterday and thought I made rather a good job of it, so as a reward I had a nice cup of tea and a fairy cake.

Well you can imagine my horror when I returned only to find all the plaster had slumped and formed a sort of huge belly at the bottom of the wall, so spent rest of day scraping it all off, you can't begin to imagine the fvcking mess.

So I've gotta do it all again today and I just cant face it. I just keep standing looking at the wall hoping for a miracle but as yet none is forthcoming. Oh woe is me.


----------



## Hobbio

I sure if you stare at it for long enough the plaster will just grow back mate 

I'm trying the same thing with the shelving in the airing cupboard that needs to be removed by tomorrow so the new water cylinder can be installed....


----------



## Replicator

Ive to put a hook up in the kitchen to hang keys on she says.

So I though I would leave it till Saturday coz I'LL need plenty of time set aside.

Im sure I have all the appropriate tool for this job , really hope that all goes well . i ve set aside the whole of Sat Afternoon so hope fully should have it done by Tea time.

Gonna work my self up to it for the rest of the week !!!

PS) Sorry to hear about your wall having a beer belly STU


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Very...
> 
> But you're always welcome in my thread, even though you're only a bronze and therefore beneath me. I only post here to allow those I pity to bask in my reflected silver glow.. :whistling:


 :whistling: ...............  ................ :innocent:

:

Bit of a hazard on the trowels eh Stu... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....I've only been fired once and that was for building a conservatory...Had to dot n dab plaster board over existing wall, angle beads, scrim, then skimmed it over....plastering wasn't too bad but the fcking angles when t1ts up big time...lol..."WTF!!! You said you could plaster....FFS....It's got to come down...Going to have to let you go mate".... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Peeps,

:beer:


----------



## IanStu

Its all gone from bad to worse, I'm just useless at it, I realy thought I could do everything but it seems I'm wrong, there's more plaster on me than the walls.

So my big plan is to lock myself in the spare room and sit there till I grow old and die (you know like Rep) that way I can avoid all plastering jobs for all eternity...I'll let you know how it goes :thumb:


----------



## alexroon

Just turned Bronze and proud!


----------



## lobo

fcuk me this must be the longest ever thread!


----------



## henleys

lobo said:


> fcuk me this must be the longest ever thread!


Bronze power :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Afernoon folks


----------



## BB73

Afternoon all.

Have the aftrenoon to myself (wife & kids at a party) so thought "what should I do today?"

In the last hour & 39mins I have managed to sit on the sofa & look at the internet.

What a fantastic use of my 2 spare hours this week!


----------



## BB73

Oh just remembered - I've also been for a ****

Can u guess what the **** is?


----------



## Conscript

Good evening peeps... :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

BB73 said:


> Oh just remembered - I've also been for a ****
> 
> Can u guess what the **** is?


A walk?


----------



## Replicator

BB73 said:


> Oh just remembered - I've also been for a ****
> 
> Can u guess what the **** is?


[email protected] .......


----------



## Spriggen

I'm going to say D1ck because it's the only word I can think of that backfires on you :lol:


----------



## Conscript

I just thought I would celebrate my 900th post and say hi to all my fellow regular BMT peeps... :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Hi folks


----------



## don1

What would happen if all us bronze members repped each other


----------



## Conscript

^ They would call it "monday" 

Hi Reps... :thumb:

And you don1... :thumb:


----------



## don1

Bronze Monday club !!!!


----------



## Spriggen

Good day to you all!


----------



## don1

Good day to mate any reps today from a gold member today!!!


----------



## Conscript

Hi Spriggen :thumb:

Don you will be a silver slapper in 14 posts!!! Go Girl....Go Girl!!!


----------



## don1

Nah don't do it !!!! Lol


----------



## don1

What am I to do


----------



## Conscript

Fvck! I just realised it's Tuesday!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:blush:


----------



## don1

F--king he'll yes didn't realize that mese

Your just trying to make me post more!!!!


----------



## Conscript

7 more to go don1.... :bounce: ......... 

Then you get a free vial of test through the post courtesy of ukm... :innocent:


----------



## don1

But my


----------



## don1

Battery on


----------



## don1

My iPhone


----------



## don1

Is going


----------



## don1

Flat


----------



## Conscript

Give it 10mins, you should turn silver... :thumb:

Congrats... :beer:


----------



## don1

Lol how come you anit silver


----------



## Conscript

:whistling: Never you mind!


----------



## Syko

Gold is where its at 

Only about 5 months to go :lol:


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> Fvck! I just realised it's Tuesday!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :blush:


No it's not, it's Wednesday


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> No it's not, it's Wednesday


Lost a day on the booze again Stu :lol:


----------



## don1

GFresh dec 9th!!!


----------



## Conscript

5th!


----------



## don1

No it's the 8th


----------



## Replicator

This is the twelfth ye dozy fvckers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Conscript

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<999


----------



## Replicator

831 ............


----------



## don1

663........


----------



## Conscript

I think its strange that since I've been jabbing hgh (5iu's) ED...I've been farting like crazy... :lol: :lol: ....no change in diet!?! :confused1: Never seen this listed as a side effect :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio

Lol, I drop in for a fly-by and have to smell your farts....

How are you finding the HGH? Any sides other than the ass-gas?


----------



## Spriggen

Awrite guys how we all doin today? Rest day for me today


----------



## Replicator

Im off to train in a minute


----------



## Conscript

HGH is alright mate, can't feel anything down the gym but my sense of well being is much better and my skin is looking very good... :thumb:

I just totaled my new year cycle and it comes in at £1138.50...Jesus!!!!

Clomid 100mg X 20...

Nolva 20mg X 30 (X2)...

Adex 1mg X 28...

HCG 5000iu X 2...

Kigs HGH 200iu X 1...

Ghrp 6 5mg X 10...

Cjc 1295 2mg X 10...

Test E 10ml X 3...

Rip Blend 10ml X 3...

Proscar 5mg pack X 2...

Regain 60ml X 1...

Nizoral 100ml X 3...

Thats not including proteins and food ect....


----------



## Replicator

You must have a right decent paying job there bud .......or your just a rich [email protected] :lol: :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Replicator

Where the fvck is Stu ?? is he okay??


----------



## Conscript

26 YO, £25,000 plus a year, no outgoings...  ....saving for a house but I'm in no hurry to get bogged down with real life, my missus earns more than me....and she's younger...  :bounce:

Life's good... :beer:


----------



## Conscript

Haven't heard from him since his burfday...perhaps he's still recovering... :lol: ...Takes a while after a certain age.... :innocent:


----------



## Conscript

How is everyone today peeps!?!

Site looks good....


----------



## IanStu

hello....not dead, just sober, same thing realy.....I have now gone several hours without a drink, its bad, real bad.....the plan is to not drink till Christmas :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> HGH is alright mate, can't feel anything down the gym but my sense of well being is much better and my skin is looking very good... :thumb:
> 
> I just totaled my new year cycle and it comes in at £1138.50...Jesus!!!!
> 
> Clomid 100mg X 20...
> 
> Nolva 20mg X 30 (X2)...
> 
> Adex 1mg X 28...
> 
> HCG 5000iu X 2...
> 
> Kigs HGH 200iu X 1...
> 
> Ghrp 6 5mg X 10...
> 
> Cjc 1295 2mg X 10...
> 
> Test E 10ml X 3...
> 
> Rip Blend 10ml X 3...
> 
> Proscar 5mg pack X 2...
> 
> Regain 60ml X 1...
> 
> Nizoral 100ml X 3...
> 
> Thats not including proteins and food ect....


never heard anyone include shampoo as part of a cycle, do you inject it or take it oraly?


----------



## Conscript

LMAO...Never used before so I guess I'm open to suggestions... :lol: ...and is a touchy subject if you don't mind! 

I'm expecting miracles TBH... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## henleys

hello my bronze brothers, forgot bout this thread. how we all doing? good luck on that new year cycle G hope you do get miracles


----------



## Replicator

Hi folks , hows things


----------



## Conscript

Cheers Henster!

And Hello one and all!!!

This thread needs to be a sticky now!!! Can't be a$$ed digging it out of search function all the time! :lol:


----------



## don1

Hello bronze people!!!


----------



## Hobbio

G-fresh said:


> Cheers Henster!
> 
> And Hello one and all!!!
> 
> This thread needs to be a sticky now!!! Can't be a$$ed digging it out of search function all the time! :lol:


Have you though of subscribing then.. :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio

don1 said:


> Hello bronze people!!!


Hi don1


----------



## Conscript

Hobbio said:


> Have you though of subscribing then.. :whistling:


Reps! :blush:


----------



## Conscript

And subbed!!!


----------



## Hobbio

Lol, thanks!


----------



## Replicator

Evening Focks


----------



## Conscript

Good evening gents! 

Is anyone else looking forward to Christmas being over and done with! Bah, humbug!!


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> Good evening gents!
> 
> Is anyone else looking forward to Christmas being over and done with! Bah, humbug!!


Yes, Fvck xmas, its jsut a big Commercial venture that nearly all are taken in by.

Plus parents save and strive to get thier kids the presents they want and the kids think they are from a Fvckin [email protected] in a red suit.!!!!!!!!!

Its just not right. :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

844 .........


----------



## henleys

Disagree i can't wait to stuff my face with roast turkey


----------



## Conscript

Its such an anticlimax for me! Then there's all the guilt of over eating! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Goodnight you sexy fvckers!


----------



## Replicator

henleys said:


> Disagree i can't wait to stuff my face with roast turkey


You can do that any time of the year M8


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Goodnight you sexy fvckers!


I yer a BRAW lad Sprig


----------



## IanStu

yup I hate Christmas..its vile, I especialy hate having to spend time with all the relatives, especialy my wifes family, who to be honest, all look and behave like extras from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. We're all at the Mother in Laws for Christmas dinner this year, a prospect that fills me with utter dread and horror.

With a bit of luck I'll die before it happens....oh sweet relief


----------



## Replicator

I'll pray for your death to be swift and painles IANSTU :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Just get your c0ck out at the dinner table mate, I guarantee that they won't ask you back again :lol:


----------



## henleys

evening bronze buddys how we doing?


----------



## Replicator

So hows it going All ...........................dont mention the snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Twilight

How did I miss this thread for so long. I wanna play.

Ello Bronzers.


----------



## Conscript

Welcome to the BMT Bro... :beer:


----------



## Replicator

evening:cool2:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey baby :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Hey baby :whistling:


I suppose Fife has a braw heep o snaw then


----------



## Spriggen

Aye mate, f'in loads of it  Went a walk in it earlier, it's like some sort of post zombie apocalypse. Dark, veryyyy quiet. I like it.


----------



## don1

Spoooookyy


----------



## IanStu

I've dropped a radiator on my foot.....more on this later


----------



## Conscript

:lol: DIY not really your strong point then Stu....:laugh:


----------



## Conscript

Anyone else reall y smashed and listening to drun and bass with shagging in mind!?! :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

fvckin work the morra :cursing:


----------



## crampy

bronzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Replicator

Bollock to this fvckin snow. Ihate it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Spriggen

It stopped me getting to the gym again. Tomorrow I think I'm just gonna end it all..... Can't take this suffering... :lol:

Seriously though its driving me nuts!


----------



## Replicator

how does this rep thing work now .every body seems to have the same amount of little green boxes


----------



## Spriggen

I dunno but have noticed this too


----------



## Conscript

It is a fix on Lorian's to do list, I prefered the old style rep system anyway....


----------



## Ninja

Rep points:

Spriggen-has much to be proud of

Replicator-is a name known to all

crampy-is a jewel in a rough

G-fresh-has much to be proud of

These are your rep points at the moment:laughjust point an arrow on your rep point line and you will see it) :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

No sh1t sherlock... :lol: ...but they mean nothing without numbers or increments...


----------



## Conscript

I'm going to cook a pizza right............................................NOW!!! 

Bring on the festive merriments


----------



## Replicator

Snow is nearly all gone here in the borders ..............thank Fvck coz we are seemingly gonna get another blast next weekend


----------



## johnlondon2

i am on it


----------



## Replicator

johnlondon2 said:


> i am on it


on what ??


----------



## Conscript

the rag??? :lol:


----------



## don1

Lol


----------



## don1

Lesbians shouldn't be allowed dildos or strapons they made there choice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbio

Low carb diet, hungry as fook fly by


----------



## Replicator

Good evening


----------



## Hobbio

Howdy


----------



## Conscript

Evening gents.... :thumb:

Good luck cutting Hobbio


----------



## Hobbio

Cheers g-fresh mate


----------



## Spriggen

Morning guys!


----------



## Hard Trainer

Im at the bottom?


----------



## Replicator

brace yourselfs ..........its coming on thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul81

not looking forward to the god damn snow again, wouldnt mind so much if it was over xmas while im not at work


----------



## Ninja

Just had two chocolate muffins-feeeelll like ****:sad: (haven't had anything for my sweet tooth for months) I guess it was toomuch for me...


----------



## Conscript

Well I fell asleep yesterday at about 7pm I guess, didn't mean too just happened, now it's 5.00am and I'm harry widers!!! Going to be tired come this evening...


----------



## Spriggen

I'm exhausted today! Totally not in the mood for a full days work. Oh wellllllllllll


----------



## Replicator

today i will be mostly eating EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conscript

Hello peeps,

What's occurring then!?!


----------



## SALKev

Stuck at uni because of the snow! Extension on my work though, they love me, that's twice now


----------



## Spriggen

It's all gooooood. Legs and Shoulders today. Finish work in a couple of hours, thank fvck.

Wish the ice would go though, nearly slipped on my **** this morning trying to get the bus!


----------



## SALKev

Spriggen said:


> It's all gooooood. Legs and Shoulders today. Finish work in a couple of hours, thank fvck.
> 
> Wish the ice would go though, nearly slipped on my **** this morning trying to get the bus!


Ice is a pain, almost fell down train station bridge steps from about halfway up..caught myself on the handrail in time to keep me alive.


----------



## Ninja

Today first time in my training life i've done hack squats in machine(close stance). My quads are sore already.Must say I liked it.


----------



## crampy

Im feeling some new years reps


----------



## keano

crampy said:


> Im feeling some new years reps


Over here babes x


----------



## paul81

forgot all about this thread!!


----------



## don1

great anit it !!!!!!!


----------



## Spriggen

I do love this thread, I do, I do, I dooooooooo


----------



## paul81

don1 said:


> great anit it !!!!!!!


i do believe sir, that you aint that there bronze colour!!!!


----------



## don1

paul81 said:


> i do believe sir, that you aint that there bronze colour!!!!


 i used to be a bronzey


----------



## paul81

well, i suppose we should welcome the older, more senile, erm i mean long term members of the board


----------



## keano

paul81 said:


> well, i suppose we should welcome the older, more senile, erm i mean long term members of the board


The sell outs you mean ? :tongue:


----------



## paul81

keano said:


> The sell outs you mean ? :tongue:


haha! no comment:wink:


----------



## Replicator

Evening all


----------



## Conscript

Good evening reps and fellow bmt lovers................I'm Smashed, repeat,,,,,,,SMASHED!!!!!!! SEX Tonight!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

I have just had some o that :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> I have just had some o that :thumb:


Oh you b&stard!!!!! GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## paul81

i may get some after we get in tonight 

depends how drunk she is though..... although if she falls asleep........

:rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## don1

time off the month ,,,doe


----------



## Replicator

don1 said:


> time off the month ,,,doe


SO!! get in teh shower wi her man ............that never stopped us :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest

just turned bronze!!


----------



## bizzlewood

passing through

although im gold now i've not forgotten my roots


----------



## Replicator

Well thats it then 2011 now ......has been for 20 mins or so

SO

HAPPY FVCKIN NEW YEAR TO YE ALL...


----------



## keano

Happy New year all, may the mornings with no hangover long continue .


----------



## Replicator

keano said:


> Happy New year all, may the mornings with no hangover long continue .


this will be my 14th year with no hangover and long may it continue


----------



## keano

Replicator said:


> this will be my 14th year with no hangover and long may it continue


Well done fella.


----------



## Spriggen

Happy New Year guys


----------



## Ninja

:bounce:


----------



## Geordie Mc

Happy new year everyone. May you achieve all your goals.


----------



## Replicator

evenig folks


----------



## Replicator

899...................


----------



## Replicator

900 post woohooo


----------



## Spriggen

Replicator said:


> 900 post woohooo


Well done bud.

Here, this is just for you


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Well done bud.
> 
> Here, this is just for you


ehhhhh thanks I think :confused1:


----------



## Spriggen

I found it funny and thought you'd appreciate it! :crying:


----------



## nova vida

Thought i'd make an appearance seeing as though i'm one of the bronze elite


----------



## Conscript

Back to work tomorrow :sad:

Roll on the weekend!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> I found it funny and thought you'd appreciate it! :crying:


no worries ..im slow on the uptake i blame my aultzimers


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> Back to work tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Roll on the weekend!!!!!!!! :bounce:


I go back on Wedensday


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah I'm back on Wednesday too! Will be good to get back into a proper routine though. Mainly for my diet's sake.


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I'm back on Wednesday too! Will be good to get back into a proper routine though. Mainly for my diet's sake.


totally agree wi that .......good to get back to rouitine all round, although I have never missed a traing day.


----------



## Spriggen

Yeah I kept training through that wee holiday period, but my diet hasn't been great so have lost a little weight.


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Yeah I kept training through that wee holiday period, but my diet hasn't been great so have lost a little weight.


Im the opposite, I ate my normal diet plus some crap everyday for 5 days .mainly chocolate so gotta get rid of the extra couple of pund o fat LOL


----------



## Conscript

Good evening BMT lovers... :beer:


----------



## Replicator

love the new Avi G LOL


----------



## bambam123

I hope to be here soon!


----------



## Replicator

bambam123 said:


> I hope to be here soon!


I think youve made it BB

Hi all hows things


----------



## crampy

Work tomorrow but roll on man city away in the fa cup tuesday!


----------



## Replicator

happy mondays I was off today back to work the morra


----------



## Wiggy

Back!!! wow I've missed mu interwebz lol


----------



## Spriggen

Rest day today! What's everyone else doing?


----------



## stuboy

Spriggen said:


> Rest day today! What's everyone else doing?


Lookin for a new job. Not gonna find one on here though,ha ha


----------



## Wiggy

Trying to get a decent quote, ****ing me off though!


----------



## Replicator

Grinding IRON !!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Howdy ya'll

Turned bronze today

Just shaking of the newbie title, whats happening in here then? Just a load of bronzers?


----------



## don1

hello bronzes


----------



## Replicator

if you eat too much beetroot you can catch

GALLOPING PURPLE NOB ROT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Replicator said:


> if you eat too much beetroot you can catch
> 
> GALLOPING PURPLE NOB ROT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


Too late for that advice mate, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Replicator

morning folks


----------



## karbonk

hi, how do you become a silver member?? it it a time issue or do you earn the rank?? cheers....


----------



## Replicator

karbonk said:


> hi, how do you become a silver member?? it it a time issue or do you earn the rank?? cheers....


You have to buy the person who replies to your post with this question £100 worth of gear then you will become Silver :thumb:

PM me and I will give you my list and my address to send the gear to

Good Lad


----------



## bigbadben

hi guys not sure if im aloud to do this but check out my new site http://realsupplements.co.uk/ its just up and ready to roll


----------



## bigbadben

im running the london marathon this year and will be bloggs on my site, get involved


----------



## offo

aww the bronze thread//// i was a gold member went this went off last year...It was pretty funny when it took place


----------



## Replicator

Feb here we go


----------



## henleys

Replicator, your no longer welcome in this thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

moon pie


----------



## don1

Hello all you bronzies


----------



## mazo

Big up the bronzies :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :cool2:


----------



## don1

Lol just wasting a few posts to get me GOLD


----------



## Gazbeast

don1 said:


> Lol just wasting a few posts to get me GOLD


That should not be allowed!!!! I will get 50 posts revoked by a mod for that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

I dont have anything important to say........ But atm I am bronze, so.............


----------



## Replicator

henleys said:


> Replicator, your no longer welcome in this thread.


Fvck off :lol: tool :lol: :lol:

Rep


----------



## IanStu

bigbadben said:


> im running the london marathon this year and will be bloggs on my site, get involved


Bodybuilders don't run marathons, thats all i'm prepared to say on the matter.


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Bodybuilders don't run marathons, thats all i'm prepared to say on the matter.


Yea thats a whole different Forum all together

Rep


----------



## Replicator

HI there folks Friday teh morra yahoooo !! :thumb:

Rep


----------



## natch97

Whats up bronzers.


----------



## Replicator

FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rep


----------



## Gazbeast

DevilsAdvocate said:


> Is this how we get our post count up. I have never seen this !!!


Yup, but only if we got nothing better to post.

Like what I have just done!


----------



## Replicator

Evening folks 

Rep


----------



## Gazbeast

Replicator said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Rep


Evening Rep, you forgot the Sundayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bit.


----------



## Spriggen

Sorry guys, been slacking a little. I know you've all missed me................. :lol:

Back to work tomorrow, dreading going to sleep haha.


----------



## Replicator

hi sprig how the devil are ye

Rep


----------



## Syko

DevilsAdvocate said:


> So really its like a place to chat about nothing without having to start a new thread all the time......sweet


Yup

22446 posts of crap :laugh:


----------



## Spriggen

Hey Rep, doing good mate, cheers! Training is going well, seem to have gotten past another little barrier, both physically and mentally.

How are you doing mate?


----------



## Hughey

Are there really 25,500 bronze members or are some of you guys doing multiple posts just to get your post count up, to make it into the silver member group?


----------



## Kev1980

sorry not bronze yet, opps


----------



## Replicator

Syko said:


> Yup
> 
> 22446 posts of crap :laugh:


Talk for yourself :lol:

Rep


----------



## Replicator

Spriggen said:


> Hey Rep, doing good mate, cheers! Training is going well, seem to have gotten past another little barrier, both physically and mentally.
> 
> How are you doing mate?


about the same as you I reckon ,, I could have written your post :thumbup1:

Rep


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

oo. never looked in here before. evening!


----------



## Spriggen

Been a long, longggg day at work today. Diet's been crap as I slept in and didn't have the time to make up shakes  Will fill myself up once home so I can feel better for getting to the gym haha.


----------



## Gazbeast

Spriggen said:


> Been a long, longggg day at work today. Diet's been crap as I slept in and didn't have the time to make up shakes  Will fill myself up once home so I can feel better for getting to the gym haha.


Yeah, me too, had to do with a left over hard boiled egg from yesterday for brekky :-(


----------



## Gazbeast

DevilsAdvocate said:


> Its that all you have had to eat today ?


Hell no, Toast before work (Quickly, rushing) then my egg in work (2nd brekky) then chicken balti vindaloo and rice and peanut butter on digestive bikky x3 for midday, home now, dinner then workout then shake then supper!


----------



## Replicator

Gazbeast said:


> Hell no, Toast before work (Quickly, rushing) then my egg in work (2nd brekky) then chicken balti vindaloo and rice and peanut butter on digestive bikky x3 for midday, home now, dinner then workout then shake then supper!


only toast .what about the six eggs? !!!!!!!!!

then my EGG in work you state ..........only one wheres the other 5 ??

peanut butter on dugestives ?? wheres the wholemeal bread and tuna ??

When is the 4 chicken breasts eaten.......where is the cottage cheese and Quark ? for supper I hope.

Rep


----------



## Gazbeast

Like I said, I was in a rush

I can't eat that much anyway however I try. There was loads of chicken in the vindaloo.......

Note to self, cook eggs night before!

Is Quark that ugly dude from Deep space 9?


----------



## Replicator

Gazbeast said:


> Like I said, I was in a rush
> 
> I can't eat that much anyway however I try. There was loads of chicken in the vindaloo.......
> 
> Note to self, cook eggs night before!
> 
> Is Quark that ugly dude from Deep space 9?


here ye go

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Cheese/Meadow_Churn_Quark_250g.html

Rep


----------



## Gazbeast

Thanks Rep, I'm gonna pick some up today.

What does it taste like? Is it one of them 'man up and get it down you' type foods? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Morning guys. Diet's been crap last few days. Not been very well prepared, feeling totally run down so no gym and I now have a cold on it's way! Woooo!


----------



## JoePro

Alright lads 

Anyone know where I can get wax and wax strips for cheap?.. Sick of shaving my damn chest and back.


----------



## henleys

DevilsAdvocate said:


> Try veet mate, used it before Christmas and just starting to properly grow back


what's that veet like? i've thought about trying it.

where bouts in lincolnshire you from bud?


----------



## JoePro

DevilsAdvocate said:


> Try veet mate, used it before Christmas and just starting to properly grow back


Kk fella, will do. How much would I need for lets say back, chest, legs?


----------



## Kev1980

Wow i've made it to bronze member... so may new features... its all too much!


----------



## Replicator

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfriday woooooohoooooooo

Rep


----------



## JoePro

Good things about a Friday were:

Heavy Day

More food

Out!

Bring on next week.


----------



## Gazbeast

Sunday evening..... The prospect of a working week!

I am chillin with a glass of JD an sprite, planning my weekly routine, food etc.

Wotcha all planning?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

PHEW! Holy mother, just read all 1499 pages, and in conclusion....its really not worth it!!


----------



## Spriggen

JPaycheck said:


> PHEW! Holy mother, just read all 1499 pages, and in conclusion....its really not worth it!!


blasphemy!

Oh and, morning guys


----------



## Replicator

Im off today wahooooooooo

Rep


----------



## Gazbeast

Legs night DONE!

Struggling to walk now, glad I train at home:tongue: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## JoePro

Gazbeast said:


> Legs night DONE!
> 
> Struggling to walk now, glad I train at home:tongue: :lol: :whistling:


Sign of hardwork.


----------



## JoePro

DevilsAdvocate said:


> It worked pretty damn good with me mate, it was the spray with the applicator.


Tryed Veet, didn't work haha. Just removed small amounts here and there, shaved the rest off..

Tryed wax strips on my back aswell, just done nothing as well really... I have super thick hair dang.


----------



## Replicator

evening

Rep


----------



## Conscript

Evening Reps, and fellow BMT'ers... :beer:


----------



## Replicator

evening

Rep


----------



## Spriggen

Had the odd temptation to shave / try the likes of veet myself. Personally I don't feel anywhere near big enough to take all the hair off! Plus I could end up looking 14 again :lol:


----------



## K1eran

I give it a number 1 then get the razer out


----------



## JoePro

K1eran said:


> I give it a number 1 then get the razer out


Gonna have to do this haha.


----------



## JoePro

Spriggen said:


> Had the odd temptation to shave / try the likes of veet myself. Personally I don't feel anywhere near big enough to take all the hair off! Plus I could end up looking 14 again :lol:


Haha. Well I just turned 17, so I can see where your coming from... I hate hair though, just wanna get rid of it all and keep it down.


----------



## Spriggen

Bit of sun here too, nice to see!


----------



## JoePro

Do I still classify as a Bronze? 

Promotion!


----------



## Replicator

yea

Rep


----------



## Conscript

I reckon you'll be a goldie by the end of march Rep... :beer:


----------



## JoePro

You know it's a good Saturday when you protein comes, your natural peanut butter comes and you're drinking for the first time in 2 months for your birthday! Hell yeah.

Downside - Cardio.


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> I reckon you'll be a goldie by the end of march Rep... :beer:


really ...how you know this G ?

Rep


----------



## julia.fit

hello bronz-ites, happy to be here


----------



## Gazbeast

Welcome Julia fit, glad your happy - and on a week day too....... Bring on Friday!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Howdy y'all

just droppin' by the mill while i'm in town


----------



## IanStu

I've got blisters under my right armpit, I've googled it and it seems it may be Leprosy, does anyone know of any good leper colonies they could recommend, I don't want to leave it too late as they get booked up real fast this time of year...thanks in advance


----------



## DiamondDixie

How do you advance thru the ranks??? by mass posts?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just spam the shizen out of every single post that exists.

also you can only advance after a certain length of time. 1 year for gold, 3 months for silver.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

IanStu said:


> I've got blisters under my right armpit, I've googled it and it seems it may be Leprosy, does anyone know of any good leper colonies they could recommend, I don't want to leave it too late as they get booked up real fast this time of year...thanks in advance


you tried croydon?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Biscuitjusticex said:


> So when will i become a bronze member?


30 days and ten posts mate.


----------



## Yarminho

lol


----------



## deep85

one step closer to gold


----------



## energize17

250


----------



## deep85

193 pointless posts.....807 to go


----------



## energize17

Why am i still Bronze is there some sort of ceremony i have to go through to or a secret initation. i have 250 post


----------



## deep85

energize17 said:


> Why am i still Bronze is there some sort of ceremony i have to go through to or a secret initation. i have 250 post


Think you have to be a member for over a month?


----------



## energize17

Been one for 23 months.


----------



## deep85

250th post...nothing useful to contribute


----------



## SoulXedge

Hmmmm


----------



## SoulXedge

Biscuitjusticex said:


> I R NOW BRONZE!!!!


Congratz wooooooo!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

sniffle sniffle...i'm now silver, am i no longer welcome here?


----------



## NOMNOM89

Wooooo I've been promoted one day early!! I'm bronze now baby!!!


----------



## Conscript

Is anyone else account missing their settings function from top right corner, or is it just me!?!


----------



## leeG

hi guys. new to all this and wanted to say a big hi x


----------



## leeG

hi mate. can u private message people on here?


----------



## paul81

so then........

about this hangover.....


----------



## Thug-Nasty

When can you change what it says under your name like mine is newbie trainer but I want to make my own one up


----------



## Don-karam

Weeeee bronze member


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Thug-Nasty said:


> When can you change what it says under your name like mine is newbie trainer but I want to make my own one up


still haven't worked out how to do this! how do you?


----------



## xcase

Settings> Edit profile


----------



## Conscript

Jpaycheck step away from the desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wells

Goose said:


> Im here. Most elitest out of Gold and Silver


Can I borrow your arms for next weekend. Tar.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

G-fresh said:


> Jpaycheck step away from the desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You just made a powerfull enemy!


----------



## Dan1234

This sounds stupid but what determines your bronze silver etc??

and what are the green rectangle things??


----------



## barsnack

found out cockroaches can actually float when you put them in the toilet, really annoying


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

barsnack said:


> found out cockroaches can actually float when you put them in the toilet, really annoying


It's quiet in Ireland, isn't it?


----------



## barsnack

yeah it is...sitting in on another saturday night isn't fun, was worknig lastnite and hada clean toilets so thats when i made that discovery, just wanted to share my knowledge incase someone thought 'oh ill stick the cockroach down the toilet instead of throwing it outside'


----------



## craig_5571

How do i become a bronze member?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

craig_5571 said:


> How do i become a bronze member?


Send me your bank card and pin number.


----------



## vern172

Bronzing lotation http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&q=bronzing+lotion&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13358400418213876212&sa=X&ei=gNbWTd7KNMXKswaS67GXBw&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAA&biw=1440&bih=775#


----------



## samlongden

Hi everyone, long time reader but just starting getting posting o/


----------



## Conscript

samlongden said:


> Hi everyone, long time reader but just starting getting posting o/


Welcome back to the board mate


----------



## Conscript

I just jabbed my quad (1ml test e + 1.5ml tren a) I aspirated, no blood, pressed the plunger down, withdrew and bleed like a mofo - never bleed this much before!!! :cursing: Got that horrible feeling I'm going to get chronic pip over next couple of days!

Anyway off to work...


----------



## lobo

Maybe you passed throuh a vein or something one the way in? Any other theories anyone as this happens to me quite often esp with glutes?


----------



## huge monguss

im a bronzie and ill cry if I want to. lol


----------



## RyanH

Am i bronze  ?


----------



## Conscript

RyanH said:


> Am i bronze  ?


You need to be a member for a month with 10 posts... 

Stick around and stop being a chump, you'll benefit from it if you do!


----------



## biggzz

huge monguss said:


> im a bronzie and ill cry if I want to. lol


x2 ^^^^^^^^


----------



## GolDeNGaTe

Bronze. Meh


----------



## Conscript

Brought back some memories.... :thumb:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

oooooo well this is nice,alreeet bronze oilers!!!


----------



## Guest

I thought i was due to evolve today as its been 30 days since ive joined but i havent evolved yet so maybe it will be tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Ok that was strange i just evolved as i sent the last msg.... happy days!


----------



## pez1206

Hello fellow bronzers, only just realised im bronze, been here 2 years. I should be gold by now. . . sigh


----------



## lobo

pez1206 said:


> Hello fellow bronzers, only just realised im bronze, been here 2 years. I should be gold by now. . . sigh


me too pal damn shame innit !


----------



## lobo

ok not 2 yrs exactly more like one


----------



## lobo

Still not the point tho is it , so i have to stay on this thread chatting bowlocks just to up my post count ?


----------



## Conscript

Just cracked open a bottle of vodka....could get messy tonight!!!


----------



## lobo

alrite lads !


----------



## big steve

im not gonna read back through this thread

so what goes on in here? or does anything go


----------



## lobo

anything goes in this thread pal!


----------



## lobo

I come here to just talk complete and utter bollx most of the time tbh


----------



## lobo

so how is every one today?


----------



## lobo

Anyone??


----------



## 1adf1

fine lol been here ages as well and well im still bronze realy should post more :/


----------



## 1adf1

over a year and posted 178 times o not good and im on here most days :/


----------



## snake16

yea yea


----------



## lobo

ive been here a while but prefer to observe!


----------



## lobo

do want to get to 250 post or wat ever


----------



## lobo

what is silver ?


----------



## lobo

im sure you need 250 to be a silver member if im not mistaken?


----------



## lobo

then i think i will be statisfied!


----------



## lobo

For another year at least! .......or will i?


----------



## lobo

oh its my year anniversary in aug!


----------



## lobo

oh well thats enough bs for one sitting


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just noticed im a bronze member now, not bad after a couple months ey


----------



## Conscript

I'll be gold again soon...


----------



## lobo

what do you mean again?


----------



## Goose

This thing is still going :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Just done my first shot of 10iu slin and am bricking it!!! I leave all of my PEDS to the prizepot....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Just done my first shot of 10iu slin and am bricking it!!! I leave all of my PEDS to the prizepot....


So your not leaving them too me!


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> So your not leaving them too me!


Hmmm, now I just went into the JULY NOMS Thread and was literally about to increase your chances of winning but I think I'm going to vote for Katy instead!

So No!!! :tongue:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Hmmm, now I just went into the JULY NOMS Thread and was literally about to increase your chances of winning but I think I'm going to vote for Katy instead!
> 
> So No!!! :tongue:


i'm pretty sure she can't win. and lol i'll never win that!


----------



## Conscript

£20 says you'll win it this year!!! Big window...


----------



## Conscript

Oh - shake time!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> £20 says you'll win it this year!!! Big window...


Really! you reckon...


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> Really! you reckon...


Course!! Bit of a face round here ain't ya!!! :wub:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Course!! Bit of a face round here ain't ya!!! :wub:


----------



## CMC1314

just wanted to be in thread


----------



## Conscript

Only 2 hours until the spar opens, gasping for a smoke! :cursing:


----------



## Philly_1

feels good being bronze :thumbup1:


----------



## lobo

Back again to talk bolox!


----------



## lobo

what about ive no idea!


----------



## lobo

Ive had enough of Bronze tbh!


----------



## lobo

oh well another yr or so lol


----------



## Conscript

lobo said:


> oh well another yr or so lol


Only another 72 posts to go bro........get involved!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Harelquinn said:


> in on this


your not bronze, can a mod ban this guy please?


----------



## Conscript

lol did he delete his post.......haha must of scared easy!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> lol did he delete his post.......haha must of scared easy!!


hahaha I think he did!

DDDDUUUUUDDEEE I was joking!

You can post in here if you want lol


----------



## Conscript

I just linked the bmt to his visitor board!

Get involved people, not just here though, everywhere!!!!!!........right I'm off to bump the July Noms thread!! JP ftw!


----------



## Harelquinn

lol don't worry i didn't delete it cause i thought i was gonna get banned, i just didnt wanna look like the prat with no bronze , still trying to figure out things on this site but glad im actually in a UK one most people here seem pretty dead on


----------



## Conscript

Harelquinn said:


> lol don't worry i didn't delete it cause i thought i was gonna get banned, i just didnt wanna look like the prat with no bronze , still trying to figure out things on this site but glad im actually in a UK one most people here seem pretty dead on


Welcome to the board mate! :beer: x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Harelquinn said:


> lol don't worry i didn't delete it cause i thought i was gonna get banned, i just didnt wanna look like the prat with no bronze , still trying to figure out things on this site but glad im actually in a UK one most people here seem pretty dead on


Ahh thats good.

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## MonsterMash

Only two more posts after this then i wont below here anymore :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

MonsterMash said:


> Only two more posts after this then i wont *below* here anymore :thumb:


Can a mod :ban: this guy please?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Can a mod :ban: this guy please?


Consider it done


----------



## MonsterMash

Sorry i apologize for that horrendous spelling i tried some t500 this morning and my heads a bit up my **** (never tried it before)


----------



## zidiezid

I HAVE JUST JOINED THE BRONZE CLUB. LOL


----------



## Conscript

zidiezid said:


> I HAVE JUST JOINED THE BRONZE CLUB. LOL


You should have been a MOD by now!! Too late you had your chance!!! :ban:


----------



## vern172

here just checking in


----------



## Conscript

vern172 said:


> here just checking in


 :ban:


----------



## pez1206

Too hot to sleep, I am bored.


----------



## MrLong

Indeed it was a hot one last night, not much sleep for me.


----------



## glennb1980

BRONZE AND PROUD!!


----------



## Guest

:thumb:


----------



## expletive

Though id chime into the Bronze thread as I may not be bronze for much longer


----------



## MrLong

Whats the criteria for each rank anyway?


----------



## expletive

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## twinkletoes

oh hello bronze membership


----------



## Philly_1

Cant Wait To Be A Silver


----------



## muscle monster

Right found my login details now time to climb

Rankings!


----------



## -AC-

woop woop woop. i got my man boobs.


----------



## pez1206

Just want to say farewell fellow bronze members, I anticipate that I will tonight become silver, its about time!


----------



## achilles88

woot woot, yehh big up bronze members


----------



## starninez

Bronzyyyyyyssssss!!!!!


----------



## Conscript

starninez said:


> Bronzyyyyyyssssss!!!!!


YOU'RE NOT A BRONZER WTF!!! :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Conscript said:


> YOU'RE NOT A BRONZER WTF!!! :ban:


pmsl!

.....ether r u


----------



## Conscript

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl!
> 
> .....ether r u


shut it YOU!! ( :tongue: ) :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Conscript said:


> shut it YOU!! ( :tongue: ) :ban:


GET THE FU*K OUT


----------



## Conscript

JANIKvonD said:


> GET THE FU*K OUT


I'll fetch my coat........ :crying:

So long:sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Conscript said:


> I'll fetch my coat........ :crying:
> 
> So long:sad:


damn ull be gold next month :crying:

dont forget the little guys


----------



## Conscript

JANIKvonD said:


> damn ull be gold next month :crying:
> 
> dont forget the little guys


  First thing I'll do, when the time comes - is slay 100 bronzers in my honour with my awesome rep power!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Conscript said:


> First thing I'll do, when the time comes - is slay 100 bronzers in my honour with my awesome rep power!! x


haha very good....i shall gather 100 to be sacraficed


----------



## Replicator

hi folks


----------



## lxm

Bronze..


----------



## crampy

Goodbye bronze brothers its been a nice trip but im silver now so .... so long mother fookers


----------



## Jay_1986

Hello fellow bronze'rs! Not quite sure what I've done to deserve the bronze member status but happy to be here!


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> hi folks


Hi mate


----------



## Replicator

I was a bronze once so dont forget where I came from, and wouldnt abandon my bronze friends :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> I was a bronze once so dont forget where I came from, and wouldnt abandon my bronze friends :thumb:


I've forgoten where I came from but I do seem to remember there was a swamp...after that its all a bit blurry


----------



## lxm

How does one become Silver ? how does one find out...


----------



## DiggyV

lxm said:


> How does one become Silver ? how does one find out...


try here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## lxm

Thanks.


----------



## IanStu

A few more posts and I'll be platinum....well I would be if there was any justice in this cruel, cruel world :stuart:


----------



## Conscript

You can't beat a bit of bronzer love, they are such innocent and jolly little peasants...x


----------



## Conscript

Yoshi said:


> should be silver member now?


Silver scummer!! GTFO


----------



## lxm

Bronze!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Yoshi said:


> Sorry I don't speak idiot lol, whats GTFO?


*GET THE F*CK OUT!*


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon bronzers:thumb:


----------



## andy

i believe that soon i will be a part of Team Silver, but will never forget my Bronze days.

like a tadpole becoming a frog..


----------



## Replicator

andy said:


> i believe that soon i will be a part of Team Silver, but will never forget my Bronze days.
> 
> like a tadpole becoming a frog..


Exactly


----------



## IanStu

andy said:


> i believe that soon i will be a part of Team Silver, but will never forget my Bronze days.
> 
> like a tadpole becoming a frog..


or a toad


----------



## Ironclad

Anyone know where myp2p.eu has moved to? I only find crappy clones with sh!t ads, stream2watch for one.

I'm missing the cnuting match!! halp


----------



## ToneLeigh

New Bronze member! :thumbup1:


----------



## EmporioMani

hhhhhhhhhhhhh !! when i gonna get promoted to silver !!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

How do i become bronze?????????????????


----------



## Replicator

George91 said:


> How do i become bronze?????????????????


keep posting ..........150 should about do it.


----------



## Tombo

Can't wait for my chest + biceps workout tommorow!


----------



## Replicator

just popped in to say hi to all the potential golds :thumbup1:


----------



## Tombo

Replicator said:


> just popped in to say hi to all the potential golds :thumbup1:


Inspirational!


----------



## LardyLad

new bronze bruvaaa fresh off the boat


----------



## Replicator

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Conscript




----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


>


yup you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Hayesy

I love gold!!


----------



## Replicator

Hayesy said:


> I love gold!!
> 
> View attachment 66740


how cute :lol:


----------



## kites1664

just got bronze, don't know why that makes me feel good but it does.


----------



## Conscript

kites1664 said:


> just got bronze, don't know why that makes me feel good but it does.


YEOVIL SCUM!!!


----------



## kites1664

Conscript said:


> YEOVIL SCUM!!!


it's all about the friendly banter from the bloody northeners


----------



## Conscript

kites1664 said:


> it's all about the friendly banter from the bloody northeners


I ain't no grimy northern monkey, and I'm probably about 10 miles from where you're sitting now!! h34r:


----------



## kites1664

Conscript said:


> I ain't no grimy northern monkey, and I'm probably about 10 miles from where you're sitting now!! h34r:


no doubt moaning about how much better things are up north and never going back there....lol

where you at at the moment?


----------



## Conscript

kites1664 said:


> no doubt moaning about how much better things are up north and never going back there....lol
> 
> where you at at the moment?


Near Ilchester!!  You a civvie?


----------



## kites1664

Conscript said:


> Near Ilchester!!  You a civvie?


yep fraid so, I 'm guessing you at yeovilton then. I used to live in Limington and almost overlook the airfiled, Back in town now though


----------



## Conscript

kites1664 said:


> yep fraid so, I 'm guessing you at yeovilton then. I used to live in Limington and almost overlook the airfiled, Back in town now though


Chickky ROCKSS!!! Ah I used to love that place!!! Yeah I'm on the camp during the week, not for much longer though as I'm leaving very soon, back to civvie life!!! :beer:


----------



## kites1664

it did used to be fun, especially watching drunk matlows trying to pull desperate old brids, :beer:

?

are you staying around here or going "home" when you get out


----------



## Conscript

kites1664 said:


> it did used to be fun, especially watching drunk matlows trying to pull desperate old brids, :beer:
> 
> ?
> 
> are you staying around here or going "home" when you get out


Back home mate, no offence but I hate yeovil nearly as much as the navy! lol Harrys was the place for picking up dirty old milfs!!! See you around the board mate!!!


----------



## flinty90

yuk bieng around all this bronze makes me feel filthy !!! lol


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:
 

> yuk bieng around all this bronze makes me feel filthy !!! lol


you are pure filth mate


----------



## Conscript

flinty90 said:


> yuk bieng around all this bronze makes me feel filthy !!! lol


You've changed flinty!!!..................................................In a good way!! LOL


----------



## flinty90

it does seem like ages ago when i qualified to be in here officially pmsl !!!


----------



## Tombo

Being bronze! Oh yeahh!


----------



## Hayesy

Damn it's dusty in here this thread is now rusty bronze!!


----------



## big steve

the good old bronze age


----------



## Tombo

flinty90 said:


> it does seem like ages ago when i qualified to be in here officially pmsl !!!


And we're still going strong :thumb:


----------



## jay101

higgz123 said:


> seeing as there is a silver and gold, lets not be left out just cos we r bronze!
> 
> All bronze lifters get in here! :beer:


says a silver member lol


----------



## Tombo

jay101 said:


> says a silver member lol


Silver > Bronze :tongue:


----------



## andy

hey guys, i just th...........

oh!.....how the fcuk did i end up in here????

eeewww.......

i just had a fcuking shower as well.......


----------



## lxm

Im certainly noble alright........


----------



## dr gonzo

just got my bronze


----------



## lobo

Found this article earlier interesting read i think?

One of the Most Detested Sex Acts Is Good for Women

Posted by Jamye Waxman

on June 17, 2011/CafeMom.com

I've always been a swallower. As a child, I swallowed anything the vacuum cleaner failed to pick up. Crayons. Paper. Nose boogers. Nothing felt dirty or wrong, even if the look on my mother's face told me otherwise. It wasn't until I started giving blow jobs that I thought about what I swallowed. I had given up breast milk long before then, and the idea of swallowing something out of someone else's body felt odd. But anything feels strange until you get used to doing it.

There's a lot of chatter over the age old sex debate, to spit or swallow, but when it comes to decisions, this is an easy one. If you love your partner and can muster up enough strength to take one for the team, take one for the team. Not only do guys love it when women swallow -- something about the whole completion thing -- but there are actually measurable benefits to swallowing, too.

1. Semen can boost your mood. Sure, this study had to do with intercourse, but if the hormones in semen, mainly testosterone and estrogen, make women happy when they screw, why wouldn't they make women happy when they swallow? Going on that theory, swallowing can make you happier. So next time the kids are screaming for SpongeBob, think about the benefits of another type of bob. The head bob.

2. Semen does a body good, pass it on. That's right, semen may be a cure for sore throats and diabetes! The next time you eat too much sugar and worry about your insulin levels, balance it out with a little semen (and, of course, talk to your doctor). If you lose your voice shouting at the kids for fighting, protect your throat with semen. These are only some of the possible medical benefits for semen. I can only imagine what else science will uncover about swallowing. Perhaps it's the cure for world hunger?

3. Semen can taste good. Like French fries or fruit, it all depends on what he eats. When you're looking for a filling snack, why not a little love juice? It's high in protein and only 20 calories per teaspoon. And when he eats celery, cranberries, watermelon, and drinks pineapple juice, he'll taste even juicer.

4. And for those who can't get themselves to swallow, fear not. You should feel good knowing that a little semen on your face may do wonders for your skin. According to The Sexual Teachings of the White Tigress, semen facials are good for you. And in her memoir, I'm Wild Again, even Helen Gurley Brown recommends the semen facial: "Spread semen over your face, [it's] probably full of protein as sperm can eventually become babies. Makes a fine mask - and he'll be pleased."

Do you prefer to spit or swallow?

About the Author

Jamye Waxman

I'm an internationally recognized speaker, sex educator and podcaster with a post-graduate degree in human sexuality. I facilitate workshops nationally. Read my books, Getting Off: A Woman's Guide to Masturbation and Hot Sex: Over 200 Things You Can Try Tonight. Watch my latest sex-ed DVD, 101 Positions for Lovers. Find me on Playboy TV's Sextreme Makeover. I'm also the president of Feminists for Free


----------



## Hayesy

Wel gangs its been emotional but looks like im Silver now!!! :whistling:


----------



## lobo

Hayesy said:


> Wel gangs its been emotional but looks like im Silver now!!! :whistling:


Just seems so so far away:no:


----------



## Conscript

lobo said:


> Just seems so so far away:no:


Get posting then fvck face!


----------



## atlant1s

i wanna be a part of this awesome gang!!!


----------



## Chris1993

im bronze lol

have decent rep tho


----------



## ashmo

FTW!


----------



## irishhood

how do u become a bronze member


----------



## irishhood

is it hard


----------



## irishhood

does it take time


----------



## irishhood

does it cost money


----------



## irishhood

do u have to fight


----------



## irishhood

does it go on how many posts u put up


----------



## irishhood

if so how many


----------



## irishhood

is this enough


----------



## irishhood

what about this


----------



## irishhood

is that cheating


----------



## irishhood

ok im gonna stop


----------



## irishhood

now


----------



## irishhood

ha ha


----------



## lxm

keep going..... You wont know whats hit ya!


----------



## Ste7n

I know someone that won't last too long in here! mawhahahahaha :lol:


----------



## irishhood

SouthPaw said:


> I know someone that won't last too long in here! mawhahahahaha :lol:


 why


----------



## Ste7n

That's the way the cookie crumbles.. :cowboy:


----------



## aaronrugby

BIG CHOCOLATE SPRINKLES!


----------



## FitzTheMan

Scrolled down the whole first page and saw not one bronze lmfao. I'm not even going to bother skipping to page '1001' :|


----------



## robisco11

I'm back losers!


----------



## Ste7n

You look like someones stole your panty hose?


----------



## flinty90

is this thread still full of bronze fcukin losers then ???? lol


----------



## DutchTony

Erm.....


----------



## jamieramsay

Hi, my names Jamie,

Sorry to reply to you as you don't know me, i can see that your at the gym alot. I've just started.

I've got 100 Nap 50's Bio chem industries, Is this stuff any good for me to start to bulk up?

I've been training for 3 months to get back into it, been away for 3 yrs, What do you think.

Thank you for the advice if possible

thank you jamie


----------



## mikemull

Just got mine!!


----------



## Harelquinn

bronze ftw


----------



## flinty90

Flinty walks in..... Spits on the floor in the bronze scum room, and walks out slamming the door behind him !!!!


----------



## InsaneStrength

And theres me doing my head in thinking I had to pay to upgrade! Ive been looking all round the website for the button to click on to upgrade!! :cursing:


----------



## achilles88

InsaneStrength said:


> And theres me doing my head in thinking I had to pay to upgrade! Ive been looking all round the website for the button to click on to upgrade!! :cursing:


hahaha


----------



## tprice

BRONZE!


----------



## zak232

how do you even make 'bronze' hahahahaahahah


----------



## lxm

Eatin' Hard'


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> Flinty walks in..... Spits on the floor in the bronze scum room, and walks out slamming the door behind him !!!!


no no :nono: flinty walks in...spits on the floor, gets filled in by all us massively ripped bronze members, crawls out


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> no no :nono: flinty walks in...spits on the floor, *gets filled in* by all us massively ripped bronze members, crawls out leaving the door open


PMSL

you fcukin scum couldnt fill a glass , i have had bigger sh1ts bro lol !!!!

And if i wanted to hear ducks fart i would have walked around the pond this morning X


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> PMSL
> 
> you fcukin scum couldnt fill a glass , i have had bigger sh1ts bro lol !!!!
> 
> And if i wanted to hear ducks fart i would have walked around the pond this morning X


 :laugh:you still here...you should have learnt your lesson, we'll mash you up again.


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> :laugh:you still here...you should have learnt your lesson, we'll mash you up again.


lol is that what yoiu were doing mashing me up ???? i thought you were giving me a massage , but not even a deep tissue massage, more like a kid rubbing a dogs belly sort of massage pmsl X


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> lol is that what yoiu were doing mashing me up ???? i thought you were giving me a massage , but not even a deep tissue massage, more like a kid rubbing a dogs belly sort of massage pmsl X


You're right, giving you a massage would be very similar to rubbing a dogs belly...fat and hairy:001_tt2:


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> You're right, giving you a massage would be very similar to rubbing a dogs belly...fat and hairy:001_tt2:


i was going to rep you and turn your green box into lots of green boxes but now i might not lol....

oh fcuk it its a new year here have some reps X


----------



## flinty90

BOOOOM !!!!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> BOOOOM !!!!


Oh fvck off out of our thread would you flinty. thanks for the reps though xx


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> Oh fvck off out of our thread would you flinty. thanks for the reps though xx


your thread ??? your fcukin silver ya cnut !!!!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> your thread ??? your fcukin silver ya cnut !!!!


Lmao! yeh my thread! my thread that ive only posted 4 times on


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

hahaha oh yeh ive just realised what you meant! hahah im a thick ****a! dunno when i turned silver :S i was bronze this morning i thought


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> Lmao! yeh my thread! my thread that ive only posted 4 times on


ok i will leave you alone in here stinks here anyway lol X


----------



## Dux

Suppose I should pop in to say Hi now I'm part of this elite group.


----------



## jed

my thread now :2guns:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

flinty90 said:


> ok i will leave you alone in here stinks here anyway lol X


so you gunna check out my journal you big oaf


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Dux said:


> Suppose I should pop in to say Hi now I'm part of this elite group.


i would have said be proud but ive just rrealised that im not a bronze anymore so FVCK YOU!


----------



## flinty90

InfantryJack said:


> i would have said be proud but ive just rrealised that im not a bronze anymore so FVCK YOU!


thats the spirit dude lol...

Jack wheres your journal ??? of course i will check it out !!


----------



## lxm

MON DA FUHKING [email protected]@@"2211122


----------



## powerhouseh

whats these green things under our bronze bits? and some peeps have more?

+ how does the transition work from newbie to bronze then silver, gold?


----------



## Queenie

oh man i wanna be a bronze member! i'm still a nothing goddammit!! x x


----------



## Irish Beast

RXQueenie said:


> oh man i wanna be a bronze member! i'm still a nothing goddammit!! x x


You're never nothing around here when you have big bazookas


----------



## Queenie

Irish Beast said:


> You're never nothing around here when you have big bazookas


  cheeky... i bet luther is loving all this attention! x x


----------



## Irish Beast

RXQueenie said:


> cheeky... i bet luther is loving all this attention! x x


Is Luther your left boob? 

Seriously I have no idea who Luther is


----------



## Queenie

Irish Beast said:


> Is Luther your left boob?
> 
> Seriously I have no idea who Luther is


LOL!! Lex and Luther - i like that 

he's another poster on here... has bigger boobs than me the ba$tard  x x


----------



## lxm

bronze.. Bleh!


----------



## MattGriff

So what is this bronze nonsense? Postings? Time as a member?

I can't help but feel many people attain the loft status of Gold membership by simply talking **** non stop!


----------



## Queenie

MattGriff said:


> So what is this bronze nonsense? Postings? Time as a member?
> 
> I can't help but feel many people attain the loft status of Gold membership by simply talking **** non stop!


Matt, I think it's a combination of both x x


----------



## lxm

SHou.d be silver....


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> LOL!! Lex and Luther - i like that


ROFL Hiding from Superman I see


----------



## misshayley

i think i am the latest bronze member


----------



## BigTonle

i will be at this stage soon!


----------



## vtec_yo

Represent! Although what gives you Bronze member status? As I only have like 30 posts :/


----------



## Inapsine

I am the latest Bronze Member


----------



## Guest

in


----------



## MARK HANO

Any 1 know if nap 50s will work well with high protein diet. Took decca an suss years ago but wasn't training hard training well harder now and payin 50 quid for 50 tabs. Tha sound bout right?


----------



## Mr_S

i qualify


----------



## tyramhall

just become a bronze member. i can now send pm's!


----------



## simon1985

I am pleased to be knighted as the latest bronze member :lol:


----------



## kreig

I'm slowly working my way up from a lowly bronze member!


----------



## BigTonle

finally a bronze member WOOT :blowme:


----------



## broch316

yeeha bronze member lol


----------



## 065744

ha only just seen this thread, i recone i must be the longest serving bronze member been one for 4 years :/ lol


----------



## motts3245

This Post should make me a BRONZE member!!


----------



## Scholar

whoohoo


----------



## MattGriff

Why does anyone actually care?


----------



## Sharpiedj

im a bronzer


----------



## Uk_mb

im a looser

hence im posting in this thread


----------



## biglbs

Yes i am in!

Oh is that it?

hello.hello?

oh:confused1:


----------



## Kn23

I've just got my bronze membership, such a proud moment!! :thumb:


----------



## Jak3D

yay i am now a bronze member, i must be on my way to being a real man !


----------



## Karen

I don't post very often, but according to my profile I am a bronze member ...I don't even know what it means


----------



## superdazzler

Just got it woo-hoo.

What the fu(k does it mean?


----------



## Replicator

it means your not silver or gold yet .LOL , the longer you are here and the more you post the quicker you will go up the scale .

I was a bronze once and dont forget my roots so hi to all you new bronzers


----------



## achilles88

bye bronze crew


----------



## Replicator

achilles88 said:


> bye bronze crew


where did you get my picture for yer avatar !!!!


----------



## Craigyboy

Am I a bronzer?


----------



## Craigyboy

Yes I am

Get in!


----------



## constantbulk

i have been for an age..........never really thought about it lol


----------



## biglbs

constantbulk said:


> i have been for an age..........never really thought about it lol


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then???


----------



## Replicator

achilles88 said:


> bye bronze crew





Replicator said:


> where did you get my picture for yer avatar !!!!


No sense of humour then I see ...............okay, I'll just leave :whistling:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

Replicator said:


> No sense of humour then I see ...............okay, I'll just leave :whistling:


Away to your Gold members thread, they might appreciate your immature sense of humour over there


----------



## Replicator

JimboSlice said:


> Away to your Gold members thread, they might appreciate your immature sense of humour over there


watch yer lip...remember i was a bronze before my elavation :lol:


----------



## Sharpiedj

How do you get a longer green bar ?


----------



## Davey666

Sharpiedj said:


> How do you get a longer green bar ?


Does size matter


----------



## Steuk

It's a rep bar. You get more greens when people rep you.

Any way what am I doing here........


----------



## Replicator

Steuk said:


> It's a rep bar. You get more greens when people rep you.
> 
> Any way what am I doing here........


Remembering your roots !  :


----------



## Sharpiedj

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## superdazzler

When will I get to go Silver???????


----------



## Uk_mb

superdazzler said:


> When will I get to go Silver???????


When you deserve silver :lol:


----------



## Queenie

superdazzler said:


> When will I get to go Silver???????


3 months membership x x


----------



## Super_G

So I'm a bronze then...thank god I am no longer a ginger :lol:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> 3 months membership x x


Depends on how much youve posted as well, it took me longer that 3 months to get to silver!


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Depends on how much youve posted as well, it took me longer that 3 months to get to silver!


Yeah I couldn't remember how many posts it was tbf x x


----------



## Stuey

Wahey,

Hello, my amalgamated friends, this is great!

When do I get my 72 Virgins??? Also, I don't want monet or owt', just something to recognise my achievements, the dead sea scrolls, the rosetta stone, the holy grail, a township/city renamed after me (not Kidderminster or Northampton), cool, I am now statusfied!

Umm, time to PM and what other benefits do we get???

Nice to meet you all! It's a privilege!

Stuey,


----------



## Replicator

Great ! :whistling:


----------



## 1/4ton &amp; up

I love it, and I can be purple


----------



## superdazzler

i'm now Silver, that is all.


----------



## Replicator

superdazzler said:


> i'm now Silver, that is all.


 :rockon: :clap: :thumb:


----------



## CTurbinado

im still a bronze :sleeping: had almost 200 posts but they all got deleted when the images thread v2 was removed......


----------



## Replicator

CTurbinado said:


> im still a bronze :sleeping: had almost 200 posts but they all got deleted when the images thread v2 was removed......


Tell Lorian mate ..I would imagine he would reimburse you ..............he's good that way


----------



## Pardoe

yo yo yo finally a bronze member


----------



## Replicator

congrats


----------



## Pardoe

Replicator said:


> congrats


much appreciated


----------



## Flamingo

I am the new rising star, Bronze in record time. Soon I shall rule the world..... Whahahaha Waaahahhhhhha (Evil laugh).


----------



## Replicator

Flamingo said:


> I am the new rising star, Bronze in record time. Soon I shall rule the world..... Whahahaha Waaahahhhhhha (Evil laugh).


There's always one m8 :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

how much has everyone missed me???? journals back up and running now too......hint hint


----------



## Replicator

robisco11 said:


> how much has everyone missed me???? journals back up and running now too......hint hint


Who are you :lol:


----------



## robisco11

you're obviously not down with the old school


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> :rockon: :clap: :thumb:


Hay Rep is this your journal now?


----------



## greekgod

hi other bronzies....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hay Rep is this your journal now?


LOL ..i begin to wonder


----------



## Replicator

greekgod said:


> hi other bronzies....


What are doing in my journal ... :cursing: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

robisco11 said:


> you're obviously not down with the old school


No we left,what class you in?


----------



## biglbs

Goose said:


> Yet another mistake by a Silver person....
> 
> Of course he has reps??


I have many reps! :devil2:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I have many reps! :devil2:


who the fvck are they :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> who the fvck are they :laugh:


Where?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> who the fvck are they ,i will mash them :laugh:


Edit:lol:

Now look ya scared them all off!Like pidgeons.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Edit:lol:
> 
> Now look ya scared them all off!and i wanted to shag them .


EDIT

two can play at that game :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> EDIT
> 
> I am game :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

LOl you win :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOl you win :beer:


Sorry mate did'nt mean to spam your thread out,it's very quiet in here now? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate did'nt mean to spam your thread out,it's very quiet in here now? :confused1:


LOl LOl and fvckin double LOL god sake a canny type for laughin ..I think weve scared everybody away wi all this nonsense :lol: mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOl LOl and fvckin double LOL god sake a canny type for laughin ..I think weve scared everybody away wi all this nonsense :lol: mg:


It's catching,now i can't either...........................................................................whaaaaaa he aha!

Sorry sir,i must never spam your thread again! whhhhhhhhhooooooo!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It's catching,now i can't either...........................................................................whaaaaaa he aha!
> 
> Sorry sir,i must never spam your thread again! whhhhhhhhhooooooo!


what ye on about its no ma thread LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> what ye on about its no ma thread LOL


Cause it is,that's why you scared everyone out!---------------------- :lol:

I recon it's your's by default now!

Only pullin the ol pi55er matey! :cool2:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Cause it is,that's why you scared everyone out!---------------------- :lol:
> 
> I recon it's your's by default now!
> 
> :


Okay ...your right ...........Gonna change the name to ............REP whom is really Golden bronze members thread


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Okay ...your right ...........Gonna change the name to ............REP whom is really Golden bronze members thread


Stop it FFs ,that was a quick shower,i thought water was in good supply in Scottyland mate?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Stop it FFs ,that was a quick shower,i thought water was in good supply in Scottyland mate?


it has been this past few day I can tell ye p1ss p1s p1ss thats all its done for the past 2 and 4/5ths days


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> it has been this past few day I can tell ye p1ss p1s p1ss thats all its done for the past 2 and 4/5ths days


2 and 4/5ths ,well that aint good! Pm on way!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> 2 and 4/5ths ,well that aint good! £1ooooo on its way!


Brilliant m8, promise I will pay back at £2 per week without fail


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Brilliant m8, promise I will pay back at £2 per week without fail as that is all i get paid!/QUOTE]
> 
> No worries mate,i will add it to rest you owe,,,,,total £1.2m
> 
> Hello anyone else there? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :scared: :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I hear you did 200 reps with 100lbs squatting the other day,incredible mate,why you no posty in this journal of your?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well, I cant post in my own thread because its a Bronze thread ...and Im Golden :crying:
> 
> by the way thats why im called THE REPLICATOR. last 10 were torture


----------



## biglbs

You should move the upturned spike IMO,it could rec tum!

Mind you i recon i would never fail with that!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You should move the upturned spike IMO,it could rec tum!
> 
> Mind you i recon i would never fail with that!


Rec tum .......nearly fvckin kill tum


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Rec tum .......nearly fvckin kill tum


Rectum-----blew him to bits:lol:


----------



## Conscript

Reps for guessing (closest) my BG reading at 1625!!


----------



## Conscript

6.7!


----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


> Reps for guessing (closest) my BG reading at 1625!!


what :confused1:


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> what :confused1:


Blood glucose reading... 

Shame ole Ian Stu don't post here no more, he used to crack me up with his tales! Did he work as a security guard at tescos :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> Blood glucose reading...
> 
> Shame ole Ian Stu don't post here no more, he used to crack me up with his tales! Did he work as a security guard at tescos :lol:


Rep don't like people talkin about anything other than his training in here mate


----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


> Blood glucose reading...
> 
> I need to keep up with the Acroynms :mellow:
> 
> Shame ole Ian Stu don't post here no more, he used to crack me up with his tales! Did he work as a security guard at tescos :lol:


Nah he just puts the milk oot



biglbs said:


> Rep don't like people talkin about anything other than his training in here mate


awe its okay biglobs no harm done


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Nah he just puts the milk oot
> 
> awe its okay biglobs no harm done


He would have got it too mate,a very clever and funny man !Hell you may lose this thread to him! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ErM I hope you left it 20 mins after peps for food!


----------



## Conscript

biglbs said:


> ErM I hope you left it 20 mins after peps for food!


take em 15 mins prior to slin then first shake 10 mins after slin, second 1 hour after last shake which keeps me above 5.0 until 4 hours post slin, then meal, wait 30 mins then ghrp/ghrh and onto next phase, I used to have 3 shakes per slin jab but have stopped that cos it makes me feel ill all day...


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> take em 15 mins prior to slin then first shake 10 mins after slin, second 1 hour after last shake which keeps me above 5.0 until 4 hours post slin, then meal, wait 30 mins then ghrp/ghrh and onto next phase, I used to have 3 shakes per slin jab but have stopped that cos it makes me feel ill all day...


Why not do a micro slin then leave ten before doing peps as amino clearer then proceed as stated,with balance of slin etc Are you on aas?


----------



## Replicator

I sick of my journal now ...nobody visits bwahaahahahahahah phnar phnar


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I sick of my journal now ...nobody visits bwahaahahahahahah phnar phnar


Every morning when i have my scotts oats i remember you my friend,you are loved and thought of,we are here,,,,,,,x


----------



## Conscript

biglbs said:


> Why not do a micro slin then leave ten before doing peps as amino clearer then proceed as stated,with balance of slin etc Are you on aas?


I don't like the thought of waiting more than 10 minutes from slin to food, I have seen my bg drop from 6.5 to 3.7 in about 20 mins before...shat myself and necked a 1 litre bottle of lucazade :lol:

Back on aas this week, 1g wc t500 for month 1 with slin, then cutting with same + tren e for 8 weeks during summer (july/august)!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Every morning when i have my scotts oats i remember you my friend,you are loved and thought of,we are here,,,,,,,x





Conscript said:


> I don't like the thought of waiting more than 10 minutes from slin to food, I have seen my bg drop from 6.5 to 3.7 in about 20 mins before...shat myself and necked a 1 litre bottle of lucazade :lol:
> 
> Back on aas this week, 1g wc t500 for month 1 with slin, then cutting with same + tren e for 8 weeks during summer (july/august)!


LOl ...mental stuff but funny as fvck ....got to go now teh aprentice is on


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:



> I don't like the thought of waiting more than 10 minutes from slin to food, I have seen my bg drop from 6.5 to 3.7 in about 20 mins before...shat myself and necked a 1 litre bottle of lucazade :lol:
> 
> Back on aas this week, 1g wc t500 for month 1 with slin, then cutting with same + tren e for 8 weeks during summer (july/august)!


Nice


----------



## biglbs

:scared:


Replicator said:


> LOl ...mental stuff but funny as fvck ....got to go now teh aprentice is on


----------



## Conscript

:lol: just seen the reps, ta mate, some people just love to get brave on the net and get some attention, I like debate, hell I like being wrong cos I'll learn something my ignorance was hiding from me but some people don't have that self-acceptance or compromise in them...


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> :lol: just seen the reps, ta mate, some people just love to get brave on the net and get some attention, I like debate, hell I like being wrong cos I'll learn something my ignorance was hiding from me but some people don't have that self-acceptance or compromise in them...


Ain't that true,the attitude was more the problem,giving it large and then ignoring my posts,that catagoricaly proved cr8p was spoken,oh well!


----------



## Conscript

TERMINATOR, BBC2, JUST STARTED!!!


----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


> TERMINATOR, BBC2, JUST STARTED!!!


IVE SEEN IT SIX TIMES ALREADY M8 .. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I saw 1 15 times,2 10 times,3 5 times,or was it 1x10 2 x 5 3 x15,,,,,,,er


----------



## Replicator

LOL :lol:


----------



## whytrigg

Just got my bronze membership! get in!


----------



## Replicator

whytrigg said:


> Just got my bronze membership! get in!


Nice :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Nice :cool2:


Someone else thinks your journal is a thread Rep!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Someone else thinks your journal is a thread Rep!


I dont know why :whistling:its a puzzle thats fur sure :wacko:


----------



## IanStu

Conscript said:


> Shame ole Ian Stu don't post here no more, he used to crack me up with his tales! Did he work as a security guard at tescos :lol:


What the fvck.....I'm still alive and functioning (with the help of a crack team of top surgeons after my finger nail trauma) and for the information of lesser mortals I'm still the top poster in bronze thread and still have the body of an Adonis...so think on


----------



## IanStu

Just noticed I've been liked 36 times....is this some sort of sick joke.....that number needs to go up fast or there will be big trouble....you have been warned :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Someone else thinks your journal is a thread Rep!





IanStu said:


> Just noticed I've been liked 36 times....is this some sort of sick joke.....that number needs to go up fast or there will be big trouble....you have been warned :cursing:


hey biglbs ..whos this guy posting in my journal :sneaky2:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> hey biglbs ..whos this guy posting in my journal :sneaky2:


What are u guys doing in here? X x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> What are u guys doing in here? X x


Hi hun this is my urinal .......oops I mean journal xx


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Hi hun this is my urinal .......oops I mean journal xx


Uriel? Where??  x x


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> hey biglbs ..whos this guy posting in my journal :sneaky2:


No idea mate!

Oi mousch shooooooooooooo! 

I am on the door now,

your name ain't down blaaaa blaaaaa?

Or you got an invite out of local rag (sent out by rep-his memory is a bit gay-like Tommy)? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> No idea mate!
> 
> Oi mousch shooooooooooooo!
> 
> I am on the door now,
> 
> your name ain't down blaaaa blaaaaa?
> 
> Or you got an invite out of local rag (sent out by rep-his memory is a bit gay-like Tommy)? :lol:


Mr Replicator is my friend!! X x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Uriel? Where??  x x


The fact everyone else moved out,so ,

i voted(as first and only member-to date )that this is now the journal of Replicator(all others must apply),

oh yes Conscript is in and this other fella has to show pass,how about you unknown female?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Mr Replicator is my friend!! X x


Id?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> The fact everyone else moved out,so ,
> 
> i voted(as first and only member-to date )that this is now the journal of Replicator(all others must apply),
> 
> oh yes Conscript is in and this other fella has to show pass,how about you unknown female?


Unknown? Ooh I feel all common x x


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> What the fvck.....I'm still alive and functioning (with the help of a crack team of top surgeons after my finger nail trauma) and for the information of lesser mortals I'm still the top poster in bronze thread and still have the body of an Adonis...so think on


The wanderer returns!!! Welcome back bro but things have changed brah, rep bought this thread out and is now the license holder "landlord" if you will, so you, as a relative newbie judging by the looks of your like count, must pay homage to his thread on a daily basis, starting tomorrow!  (((  )))


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Unknown? Ooh I feel all common x x


We have strict rules in here,nothing is presumed,we may or may not know who you are,however you sound lovely and as it's saturday,,,,,,welcome "Q" how are you?xOh and rule #1 always like a post you answer or botty slapppppppps!


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> The wanderer returns!!! Welcome back bro but things have changed brah, rep bought this thread out and is now the license holder "landlord" if you will, so you, as a relative newbie judging by the looks of your like count, must pay homage to his thread on a daily basis, starting tomorrow!  (((  )))


BACK IN LINE MAN!

A soldier never leaves his post,report for two weeks!


----------



## Conscript

RXQueenie said:


> What are u guys doing in here? X x


It's not what it looks like honest!


----------



## Conscript

biglbs said:


> BACK IN LINE MAN!
> 
> A soldier never leaves his post,report for two weeks!


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> It's not what it looks like honest!


I have identified an enemy too,the 'i'm straight thread',have been under 'stealth'operations there,all good but may overtake us in chart soon,so tally-ho!

There is a man with a large arm/another with a dodgy till/another loony lady poster/a man lover/an Irishman/A scott(who was a midget-now looks better)/another returning lady/a town hall man and a man being chocked by a todler-oh that is me ,sorry!Avi changed to keep up stealth and double agent status.


----------



## biglbs

Where is Op?(2nd edition)?


----------



## Conscript

OP? What we need is to get hold of the OP of the im straight thread, bribe him with reps/likes and queenie kisses - and convince him to delete the thread! 

Or if you can't beat em......


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> OP? What we need is to get hold of the OP of the im straight thread, bribe him with reps/likes and queenie kisses - and convince him to delete the thread!
> 
> Or if you can't beat em......


Shhhhhh they may be watching,walls have ears!


----------



## Replicator

okay the boss is in.............. attention !!!!!!!!!!!!

todays traing is as follows

I TRAINED :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Great post,thanks,so few words,so much meaning! :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Good night ppl....... :yawn:  :sleeping: sweet dreams.......


----------



## Replicator

Training today

YES !!


----------



## IanStu

Replicator said:


> hey biglbs ..whos this guy posting in my journal :sneaky2:





biglbs said:


> BACK IN LINE MAN!
> 
> A soldier never leaves his post,report for two weeks!





Conscript said:


> The wanderer returns!!! Welcome back bro but things have changed brah, rep bought this thread out and is now the license holder "landlord" if you will, so you, as a relative newbie judging by the looks of your like count, must pay homage to his thread on a daily basis, starting tomorrow!  (((  )))


Things have gone to pot since I've been away doing good works amongst the poor and inadequate, so many thanks to rep for looking after things whilst I was gone but he can go back to the care home now and we'll say no more about it :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

IanStu said:


> Things have gone to pot since I've been away doing good works amongst the poor and inadequate, so many thanks to rep for looking after things whilst I was gone but he can go back to the care home now and we'll say no more about it :whistling:


Cant do it m8...:no:.................got banned .... :ban: ........live here now ... :thumbup1: .........in my journal ....... :whistling: ....what is you wanted again :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

I think he wanted some 'pot'!!!


----------



## Replicator

Would that be non stick or just the cheap as chips fvckers :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Would that be non stick or just the cheap as chips fvckers :confused1:


Black one


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Black one


Red centre


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Red centre


I note with inerest that you never go in my journal,when i am always in yours! mg:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I note with inerest that you never go in my journal,when i am always in yours! mg:


provide a link and I will soon remedy that :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> provide a link and I will soon remedy that :thumb:


Too tech for me?How?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Too tech for me?How?


 LOL Whats the name of it then ? exact


----------



## biglbs

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-strong-fatboy-journal-biglbs-64.html



Replicator said:


> LOL Whats the name of it then ? exact


Just for you rep!!!hehe


----------



## biglbs

Not training rep?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Not training rep?


B0ll0cks :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> B0ll0cks :lol:


Sorry i didnee know ye was a shoggin!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Sorry i didnee know ye was a shoggin!


Im not a shogun ..I dont know anything about samuri swords mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Im not a shogun ..I dont know anything about samuri swords mg:


One hung low?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> One hung low?


brother of wan hung high ?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> brother of wan hung high ?


And their sister chopchop slipitin


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> And their sister chopchop slipitin


and his cousin foo man shoe


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> and his cousin foo man shoe


Parents oneteo haditoff twotime:tongue:


----------



## Replicator

you win :surrender:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> you win :surrender:


Brother was not youwin but R:lol:es youwin


----------



## Replicator

Trained today :huh:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Trained today :huh:


I see you have trained today mate,good work:rolleyes:


----------



## Big_Idiot

I'm too good for this thread.


----------



## biglbs

Big_Idiot said:


> I'm too good for this thread.


Don't lose your head over it-

Rep is very defensive in here,it's his now ya know


----------



## Replicator

might start a new one in three weeks time ...see .Robs journal mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> might start a new one in three weeks time ...see .Robs journal mg:


Like a cuckoo! :lol:


----------



## stevep1941

This is my 250th post! So hopefully my last as a bronze!  silver hear I come!!!!


----------



## stevep1941

Hmmmm Mabee I miscounted!!! Damm only 236 posts!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

stevep1941 said:


> Hmmmm Mabee I miscounted!!! Damm only 236 posts!!!!!


Ha HA ! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Rep,you have been knocked off top spot by the straightists!!!! :lol:

Your thread is dead!

2 nd place:001_tt2:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Rep,you have been knocked off top spot by the straightists!!!! :lol:
> 
> Your thread is dead!
> 
> 2 nd place:001_tt2:


I dont believe it... nocked off by fudge packers :crying: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I dont believe it... nocked off by fudge packers :crying: :lol:


I cannot understand why???

People who post in there are odd!!!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I cannot understand why???
> 
> People who post in there are odd!!!!


totally .plus this journal has went to pot.........gonna start another next Monday :thumb:


----------



## Bowjangles

Sorry for not looking through the 1527 pages prior, but how do I become a bronze member? Do I have to pay a subscription? And I presume I need to be bronze to send/receive pm & post in certain forums?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## l6max

Pretty sure i should be bronze? 25 posts and registered way before 30 days? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Bowjangles said:


> Sorry for not looking through the 1527 pages prior, but how do I become a bronze member? Do I have to pay a subscription? And I presume I need to be bronze to send/receive pm & post in certain forums?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


just keep posting m8 and it will happen or look for the thread that tells you how it works on the home page


----------



## Replicator

l6max said:


> Pretty sure i should be bronze? 25 posts and registered way before 30 days? :confused1:


Bingo !!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Bingo !!


Busy in here,no training being logged though?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Bowjangles said:


> Sorry for not looking through the 1527 pages prior, but how do I become a bronze member? Do I have to pay a subscription? And I presume I need to be bronze to send/receive pm & post in certain forums?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I simply require your bank account details and sort code .....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Busy in here,no training being logged though?


I had to start a new journal due to spammers bwahahahahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## Mharvey

robc said:


> everyone starts at the bottom lads, even arnie. haha


haha and look at him now


----------



## Magnum26

How do I add a signature to my posts?


----------



## pham

l6max said:


> Pretty sure i should be bronze? 25 posts and registered way before 30 days? :confused1:


I have more than 25 posts, and registered more than 30 days, and still not bronze!


----------



## pham

pham said:


> I have more than 25 posts, and registered more than 30 days, and still not bronze!


And now I am! Magic!


----------



## Replicator

come on guys read the stickys :cursing: :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Goose

Cant believe this is still going!!


----------



## MR_SHADOW

im almost at the bronze level only a few more posts to go lol


----------



## Replicator

MR_SHADOW said:


> im almost at the bronze level only a few more posts to go lol


looks like you got there now m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gogeta

Hi Im a new member and new to taking testosterone I didn't know exactly where to post this, so please excuse me if this is in wrong thread.

As I stated Im new to taking steroids Im 30 years old been body building for about 8 years off and on. Im now starting to experience low Testosterone. Ive gained alot of water weight and my libido is steadily declining. I tried the androgel but it had very little effect on me. I was considering ordering winstrol for the leaner cutting agents and Cypionate for muscle mass and increased libido. Are stacking those a good idea? I have no Clue just info Ive been reading, I would really appreciate someones professional opinion on what I should get, What size doses I should use, what size needles , and where to order it from. I know its probably asking a lot but I need a formula to follow. If stacking those 2 is good what else what I need, and anti estrogen? Im a steroid noob please be detailed, thx in advance.


----------



## JaneN40

Woohooo! I got a bronze! :cowboy:


----------



## Wavelength

I'm bronze! At last I can post on this essentially purposeless thread!

Woohoo! :bounce:


----------



## Replicator

Wavelength said:


> I'm bronze! At last I can post on this essentially purposeless thread!
> 
> Woohoo! :bounce:


YES ... :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Just wait till you go gold & get into Adults Lounge!!!!

It's not that good tbh!


----------



## Replicator

latblaster said:


> Just wait till you go gold & get into Adults Lounge!!!!
> 
> It's not that good tbh!


 mg: omgmgmgmgmgmgmgmgmgmg:


----------



## latblaster

Replicator said:


> mg: omgmgmgmgmgmgmgmgmgmg:


Well apart from todays thread about the crocodile, the nun & the baked beans! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

latblaster said:


> Well apart from todays thread about the crocodile, the nun & the baked beans! :lol:



View attachment 95598


----------



## Jonnytee

Why am i not bronze yet, i need to send pms


----------



## Replicator

Jonnytee said:


> Why am i not bronze yet, i need to send pms



View attachment 97278
YES YOU ARE !!!!!!!!!!!
View attachment 97277


----------



## Sambuca

woohoo not a bronze anymore


----------



## brandon91

think I just broke out of bronze !

just need to wait for the update :thumbup1:


----------



## pYp3s

im nothing.... absolutly nothing..... :crying:


----------



## latblaster

pYp3s said:


> im nothing.... absolutly nothing..... :crying:


Patience is a virtue & you will be rewarded!!


----------



## Replicator

pYp3s said:


> im nothing.... absolutly nothing..... :crying:



View attachment 100652


----------



## pYp3s

Replicator said:


> View attachment 100652


Lol


----------



## Replicator

pYp3s said:


> Lol


another 4 posts should do it


----------



## pYp3s

Replicator said:


> another 4 posts should do it


where is me and all my bronze'nuss lol :crying:

not sure i can take much more of this....


----------



## Replicator

pYp3s said:


> where is me and all my bronze'nuss lol :crying:
> 
> not sure i can take much more of this....


sorry i musta got it wrong coz its been so long ..therer is a thread on main page somewhwere which tells you how it all works


----------



## pYp3s

Replicator said:


> another 4 posts should do it


You said 4 posts 8 posts ago.... bit like Turkish and his damn sandwhich. Will it ever arrive? WILL IT?! :cursing:


----------



## pYp3s

Replicator said:


> sorry i musta got it wrong coz its been so long ..therer is a thread on main page somewhwere which tells you how it all works


 :thumb: no worries im just messing... though it sux not to even be bronze... like my skin colour i guess so all is fair in love and war :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

There's been talk of a Platinum Level, but if we ever see it I don't know....


----------



## pYp3s

latblaster said:


> There's been talk of a Platinum Level, but if we ever see it I don't know....


Its all beggining to look so distant now.... good job i plan on sticking around :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

pYp3s said:


> Its all beggining to look so distant now.... good job i plan on sticking around :thumbup1:


I really like UKM, Ive learnt so much about many different things not just training & peds, loads of stuff.

So yea, stick around there's some great people on here...couple of numps, but you'll spot 'em.


----------



## infernal0988

latblaster said:


> I really like UKM, Ive learnt so much about many different things not just training & peds, loads of stuff.
> 
> So yea, stick around there's some great people on here...couple of numps, but you'll spot 'em.


THHHEEEENNNN youv also gotta nutter like myself  Goota watch out for em crazy people you know they are everywhere h34r:


----------



## latblaster

infernal0988 said:


> THHHEEEENNNN youv also gotta nutter like myself  Goota watch out for em crazy people you know they are everywhere h34r:


Mad but nice!


----------



## infernal0988

latblaster said:


> Mad but nice!


Well thats cause people like yourself are nice to me then i will be nice back  Its all elementary my dear Watson


----------



## Replicator

pYp3s said:


> where is me and all my bronze'nuss lol :crying:
> 
> not sure i can take much more of this....


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## pYp3s

Replicator said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


Ahhh so it seems i have not been around long enough! :thumb:


----------



## pYp3s

Maybe if im good enough ill jump straight silver :001_tt2:

"they see me trollinnnn, thay hateiiin " lol :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

pYp3s said:


> Ahhh so it seems i have not been around long enough! :thumb:


exactly :no:


----------



## no-way

How do you get bronze, silver, gold?

edit: read 3 posts up! haha


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


What has happened to your thread REP,omg all these other people posting and such GET OUT


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What has happened to your thread REP,omg all these other people posting and such GET OUT
> View attachment 102322


its just not fun any more is it :huh:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> its just not fun any more is it :huh:


Sucks


----------



## Richyk

how do you work your way up?? as you can see i am classed as a newbie, not long been on here but everyone seems really helpful with cycles ext. Does it just depend on how many posts you have posted ext??


----------



## PhilBig

i cant wait to be bronze lol :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

PhilBig said:


> i cant wait to be bronze lol :thumbup1:


Send us a tenner I'll get it sorted!

:lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Richyk said:


> how do you work your way up?? as you can see i am classed as a newbie, not long been on here but everyone seems really helpful with cycles ext. Does it just depend on how many posts you have posted ext??


yeah , 30posts till youll be bronze i think


----------



## Conscript

Just spilled 3/4 of bottle of RED wine all over my beige carpet! FFS!! :cursing:


----------



## AlanBud123

Not been on for a while - been looking around forum for the last week - all the old banter seems to have gone something major happen? Just wondering - still bronze here and I'm proud :thumb:


----------



## rsd147

Just turned Bronze! Feels good!


----------



## rsd147

Conscript said:


> Just spilled 3/4 of bottle of RED wine all over my beige carpet! FFS!! :cursing:


Hope you didnt use White wine to get the stain out, such a waste of wine


----------



## rsd147

DoIEvenLift said:


> yeah , 30posts till youll be bronze i think


I thought it was 50 post


----------



## DoIEvenLift

rsd147 said:


> I thought it was 50 post


yeah might be actually, i cant remember really, nor am i bothered to find out :lol:


----------



## Maza1987

I wanted bronze for crimbo

lol


----------



## Goosh

What does Bronze get you?


----------



## KRIS_B

It fckin stinks in this thread pshhh smelly bronze members!:laugh:


----------



## Bigmantraps

Thats because us bronzers train harder thus perspiring more :lol:

And we have bigger guns :001_tt2:


----------



## hazard_mkd

Thread is funny cuz first page none got bronze


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

I'm awaiting my bronze sticker any moment.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Finally bronze! Wahoo :thumb:


----------



## Bigmantraps

Damn not even bronze yet :no: But still got big guns :thumb: hahahahahaha


----------



## kuzzbro

wooo hoooo


----------



## kuzzbro

weres my sticker lol


----------



## kuzzbro

im stilll a newbie ??


----------



## Rickski

Wow! this thread still going haha.


----------



## bigtoe900

Hows it !


----------



## Tom969

Howdy


----------



## benn25

Bronze member. Cmon!!!! So whats this thread about then?


----------



## Craigyboy

Brown sh1tty coloured scum bags the lot of ye


----------



## Bigmantraps

Yes got my bronze badge at last!! :thumb:


----------



## SuzukiRock

Craigyboy said:


> Brown sh1tty coloured scum bags the lot of ye


Do you not think gold is a bit uh.... Elton Johns lavvy wallpaperish? 

Bronze pride!


----------



## wilson6915

lol newbie here how many posts until bronze,


----------



## Gynosaur

I think I'm about to go silver :thumb:


----------



## Bigmantraps

Gynosaur said:


> I think I'm about to go silver :thumb:


Now your officially barred :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

im a bronze as of today!!! woop PM me people!!!

edit- im joking dont PM me....


----------



## MunchieBites

wilson6915 said:


> lol newbie here how many posts until bronze,


one month dude


----------



## Big_Idiot

I just realised i'm a gold member 

It's nice to look down on you peasants.


----------



## MunchieBites

Big_Idiot said:


> I just realised i'm a gold member
> 
> It's nice to look down on you peasants.


i cant take an insult from a sheep


----------



## Bigmantraps

Big_Idiot said:


> I just realised i'm a gold member
> 
> It's nice to look down on you peasants.


You Big-Idiot :lol:


----------



## CL0NE7

Yay I'm in the 3rd place club


----------



## AndyTee

I like girls.


----------



## Irishtoonfan

Made the bronze, yeoo! lol


----------



## Skinny Guy

In


----------



## Giorgio.r

:tongue:


----------



## Tepidsparrow

:thumb:


----------



## tomsquare

bronze yesterday .............may start to cry


----------



## Skye666

...I like being bronze...it's better than orange


----------



## MJS87

to quote a great man (Ricky Bobby) "If you aint first, ya last"

but ill take a bronze for all my hard work haha


----------



## Hudson

:whistling:


----------



## jammin888

:cool2:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm bronze guys. What happens in here? Loiter around until we go silver I suppose. What do we talk about?


----------



## funkdocta

Is there required amount of posts to do things on these forums? Im a noob  I spent all my time on the US forums, been looking for good UK forums.


----------



## Shaynewob

Think it's based on time and posts


----------



## johnnya

Shaynewob said:


> Think it's based on time and posts


and apparently lack of infractions i seem to be f.cked:thumb:


----------



## Shaynewob

Stop being naughty then haha


----------



## Smudge94

Wehey, finally made bronze! InB4Silver.


----------



## Chris F

Waheyyyyy. Man of Bronze.


----------



## alex the bear

Laurieloz said:


> I'm bronze guys. What happens in here? Loiter around until we go silver I suppose. What do we talk about?


I presume we just chat about how to get to silver :lol: or how all the silver and golds think their sooooo much better than us, oh wait...... they are 

it's the journey that makes a man not just his destination


----------



## alex the bear

Woohoo!!!! a thread I'm welcomed in 

Bronze PBs are

Squat - 180kg

Dead - 200kg (crap tekkers)

Bench - 97.5kg

Hoping to add 50-60kg in total over the 3 before I make silver


----------



## Laurieloz

alex the bear said:


> I presume we just chat about how to get to silver :lol: or how all the silver and golds think their sooooo much better than us, oh wait...... they are
> 
> it's the journey that makes a man not just his destination


 :huh: I wrote that ages ago, Alex. You're a bit behind on your post reading! I'm silver now!


----------



## alex the bear

Laurieloz said:


> :huh: I wrote that ages ago, Alex. You're a bit behind on your post reading! I'm silver now!


 :lol: it says that your last post was a couple months ago, you don't hang around do you lol

Congrats on the silver ay bud :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

alex the bear said:


> :lol: it says that your last post was a couple months ago, you don't hang around do you lol
> 
> Congrats on the silver ay bud :thumb:


That's odd. I'm posting many times a day, mostly in I'm Straight and in my journal


----------



## alex the bear

Laurieloz said:


> That's odd. I'm posting many times a day, mostly in I'm Straight and in my journal


I've seen that I'm straight thread but can't keep up with what's going on lol it's just general banter know right?

:thumb: for the bis as well bud


----------



## Laurieloz

alex the bear said:


> I've seen that I'm straight thread but can't keep up with what's going on lol it's just general banter know right?
> 
> :thumb: for the bis as well bud


I'm Straight is the only consistent thread, except Team Taffy, for general banter all the time. Other threads have it but only within a certain thread topic. A usual core of people rabbiting on about everyday goings on. Other people come and go. Some stay on, if it's their thing.

* The bi's? Yep, even at my ripe old age I try to keep in shape


----------



## alex the bear

Laurieloz said:


> I'm Straight is the only consistent thread, except Team Taffy, for general banter all the time. Other threads have it but only within a certain thread topic. A usual core of people rabbiting on about everyday goings on. Other people come and go. Some stay on, if it's their thing.
> 
> * The bi's? Yep, even at my ripe old age I try to keep in shape


Ideal cheers for the info bud, might make myself known in there soon then, oh and remove yourself from the bronze members thread please, we don't like your kind round ere :laugh:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

At last, my life means something!! Bronze and proud :beer:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Bronze is cool like the fonz !!


----------



## Chris F

Itsjayman02 said:


> Bronze is cool like the fonz !!


Eeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Self

i'm in:thumb:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Yassssss nearly a silver surfer. give it to me, give it to me, give it to meeeee :lol:


----------



## Fletch68

Bronze or bronzed, that is the question.


----------



## iDare

Whooop we have a thread.....now...what to talk about?


----------



## iDare

Hamster said:


> Been Bronze.


STRONG! lol all good we're starting at the bottom...clearly on the up!


----------



## iDare

Lol I guess but it's all over in a few days :'(


----------

